# Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 07/08 Season



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So with the season now only a week away, this is the thread you've all be waiting for.
























Here are the fixtures for the opening week:

_Saturday, 11 August 2007

Aston Villa v Liverpool, 17:15
Bolton v Newcastle, 15:00
Derby v Portsmouth, 15:00
Everton v Wigan, 15:00
Middlesbro' v Blackburn, 15:00
Sunderland v Tottenham, 12:45
West Ham v Man City, 15:00

Sunday, 12 August 2007

Arsenal v Fulham, 12:00
Chelsea v Birmingham, 13:30
Man Utd v Reading, 16:00
Tuesday, 14 August 2007
Birmingham v Sunderland, 19:45
Tottenham v Everton, 20:00

Wednesday, 15 August 2007

Blackburn v Aston Villa, 20:00
Fulham v Bolton, 19:45
Man City v Derby, 19:45
Portsmouth v Man Utd, 19:45
Reading v Chelsea, 20:00
Wigan v Middlesbro', 20:00_

Well we all know the drill, let the fun begin.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Can't wait for the start of the season. It seems like it's been gone for a year.


----------



## lord zordrak (May 1, 2005)

Can't wait for the season to start either just hope Derby do well and dont get relegated


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Saturday, 11 August 2007

Aston Villa v *Liverpool*, 17:15
*Bolton* v Newcastle, 15:00
Derby v *Portsmouth*, 15:00
_*Everton*_ v _*Wigan*_, 15:00
Middlesbro' v *Blackburn*, 15:00
Sunderland v *Tottenham*, 12:45
*West Ham* v *Man City*, 15:00

Sunday, 12 August 2007

*Arsenal* v Fulham, 12:00
*Chelsea* v Birmingham, 13:30
*Man Utd* v Reading, 16:00
Tuesday, 14 August 2007
*Birmingham* v Sunderland, 19:45
*Tottenham *v *Everton*, 20:00

Wednesday, 15 August 2007

*Blackburn* v Aston Villa, 20:00
Fulham v *Bolton*, 19:45
*Man City* v Derby, 19:45
*Portsmouth* v Man Utd, 19:45
Reading v *Chelsea*, 20:00
*Wigan *v Middlesbro', 20:00


----------



## Cmoney_DX (Jul 2, 2006)

Looking good, Manchester United have a good opportunity to get some good stuff in at the start.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

United to win everything.
Liverpool to be relegated. Then reinstated after an appeal by Sheffield United. Then relegated again.
Chelsea will sign Torres, who will decide that he doesn't actually like football. They'll replace him with The Dong, who'll most likely win World Player of the Year.
Arsenal will just sort of lurk around mid-table, but nobody cares about them anymore.


I mark for the new season. If you want any more top-class predictions, PM me.


----------



## Cmoney_DX (Jul 2, 2006)

Either way, I'm hoping that once we get Tevez, he starts as soon as possible, I'm dying to see him and Rooney start a match!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think pre season has flown by, and i'm a Leeds Fan! (Minus 15 points for the start of the season )

I think it's harder to say who's going to win, i'd say Man Utd but I can't see Chelsea making so many errors this time around, and the supposed Mourinho-Abramovich conflict has come to an end. However, i'll say Man Utd for the league. Arsenal aren't quite there yet and I don't see Liverpool as a realistic title threat.

I like to predict relegation though. Last season, I went for Watford, Sheff Utd and Fulham... I saw Reading doing a Wigan and doing quite well. This season, I see Derby doing a Reading, and comfortably staying up. I'd be even more confident about that if Derby made a few more signings. Then again, I see Birmingham not doing too badly either, maybe scraping survival, but seeming as I can't think of anyone, so this time i'll say Sunderland, Fulham and Birmingham will be going down. I see Bolton struggling without Allardyce, and Wigan right down there as well. Those five in a dog fight to stay up, I predict


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Can't wait for the new season to begin, hoping we can manage some progress this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

charismatic|enigma said:


> United to win everything.
> Liverpool to be relegated. Then reinstated after an appeal by Sheffield United. Then relegated again.
> Chelsea will sign Torres, who will decide that he doesn't actually like football. They'll replace him with The Dong, who'll most likely win World Player of the Year.
> Arsenal will just sort of lurk around mid-table, but nobody cares about them anymore.
> ...


Those are better predictions than Bradders, tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Agreed about Tevez and Rooney, it could be a very good partnership.

The United squad for this season:

VDS, Kuszczak, Foster
Bardsley, O'Shea, Neville, Brown, Ferdinand, Silvestre, Vidic, Evans, Heinze, Evra, Pique, Martin
Park, Ronaldo, Eagles, Anderson, Fletcher, Scholes, Hargreaves, Carrick, Nani, Giggs
The Dong, Solskjaer, Rooney, Saha, Tevez

From another site, but thats the squad. Some might have been left out. Not to mention the reserves who can play in smaller games. It's a very good squad, and we'll be a lot better off if we get injuries/suspensions than we were last season. 

I can't wait. 



Role Model said:


> Those are better predictions than Bradders, tbh.


I know


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Can't wait for the new season, it's the Community Shield tomorrow night, rit?

Man Utd to win the league. Derby, Sunderland and Wigan to be relegated.

O and charismatic enigma, that team list for Manchester Utd is missing Lee Martin and Pique.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't wait for the new season, it's been a long ol' summer.

I'm hoping that Arsenal and Liverpool can be more involved in the title race, Derby finish bottam and Nugent does well this year.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yeah, thought it was missing someone.

Does Community Shield discussion go here?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ Yeah, seeing as it's like the curtain raiser of the season. 

Derby will have a season much like Watford did, utter shit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool. 

The newspaper today has our probable team for tommorrow:

VDS, Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Eagles, O'Shea, Carrick, Ronaldo, Giggs, Rooney. 

That might be slightly wrong, I typed it from memory. It's 4-4-1-1, though I expect Rooney, Ronaldo and Giggs to change like they did last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't wait for the new season, although i don't know whether i will have tickets to the Chelsea match.

Oh well, normally one week i'll be in Goodison, next week Anfield


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Can't wait for the new season, summer is nothing without the Prem. I see United taking the title if I'm being realistic but I hope we can make realistic strides towards the title. I'm happy with our summer signings and think/hope they'll all do well. 

Community Sheild

*United* v Chelsea

Saturday, 11 August 2007

Aston Villa v *Liverpool*, 17:15
Bolton v *Newcastle*, 15:00
Derby v *Portsmouth*, 15:00
*Everton* v Wigan, 15:00
Middlesbro' v *Blackburn*, 15:00
Sunderland v *Tottenham*, 12:45
West Ham v *Man City*, 15:00

Sunday, 12 August 2007

*Arsenal* v Fulham, 12:00
*Chelsea *v Birmingham, 13:30
*Man Utd* v Reading, 16:00

Tuesday, 14 August 2007

Birmingham v *Sunderland*, 19:45
*Tottenham* v Everton, 20:00

Wednesday, 15 August 2007

*Blackburn* v *Aston Villa*, 20:00
Fulham v *Bolton*, 19:45
*Man City* v Derby, 19:45
Portsmouth v *Man Utd*, 19:45
Reading v *Chelsea*, 20:00
*Wigan* v *Middlesbro'*, 20:00


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We've got a good start I think, and if we can win them, we'll be off. Last season showed that a good start is needed, and with games against Reading, Pompey and City, we should be alright. Our first proper test I think may be Spurs, though we beat them last season 4-0. Chelsea on the 23rd will be a vital win if we get it, but they're usually draws.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure this is the most hyped up I've ever been for a new season, really can't wait.

We should beat Reading, hopefully by a few goals like we did against Fulham in our first game last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh right my predictions. Shouldn't the prediction thread be opened now, so people can sign up, or...

Anyway:

Saturday, 11 August 2007

Aston Villa v *Liverpool,* 17:15
*Bolton* v Newcastle, 15:00
Derby v *Portsmouth*, 15:00
*Everton v Wigan,* 15:00
*Middlesbro' v Blackburn,* 15:00
Sunderland v *Tottenham,* 12:45
*West Ham *v Man City, 15:00

Sunday, 12 August 2007

*Arsenal* v Fulham, 12:00
*Chelsea* v Birmingham, 13:30
*Man Utd* v Reading, 16:00

Tuesday, 14 August 2007
Birmingham v *Sunderland*, 19:45
*Tottenham* v Everton, 20:00

Wednesday, 15 August 2007

*Blackburn v Aston Villa*, 20:00
Fulham v *Bolton*, 19:45
*Man City *v Derby, 19:45
Portsmouth v *Man Utd*, 19:45
Reading v *Chelsea,* 20:00
*Wigan* v Middlesbro', 20:00


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saturday, 11 August 2007

*Aston Villa v Liverpool*, 17:15
Bolton v *Newcastle*, 15:00
Derby v *Portsmouth*, 15:00
*Everton* v Wigan, 15:00
Middlesbro' v *Blackburn*, 15:00
*Sunderland v Tottenham*, 12:45
West Ham v *Man City*, 15:00

Sunday, 12 August 2007

Arsenal v *Fulham*, 12:00
*Chelsea* v Birmingham, 13:30
*Man Utd* v Reading, 16:00

Tuesday, 14 August 2007
Birmingham v *Sunderland*, 19:45
*Tottenham* v Everton, 20:00

Wednesday, 15 August 2007

*Blackburn* v Aston Villa, 20:00
*Fulham* v Bolton, 19:45
*Man City* v Derby, 19:45
Portsmouth v *Man Utd*, 19:45
Reading v *Chelsea*, 20:00
Wigan v *Middlesbro'*, 20:00


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pretty sure this is the most hyped up I've ever been for a new season, really can't wait.
> 
> We should beat Reading, hopefully by a few goals like we did against Fulham in our first game last season.



Same cant fricken wait, even though im gonna miss the first week as im on holiday :sad:.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Might aswell does this again:

Top 4
1) Man Utd
2) Liverpool
3) Chelsea
4) Arsenal

Bottom 3
18) Fulham
19) Birmingham
20) Derby


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We really need a good start too, I'm hyped for the season to start as much as ever, if not more. So many clubs have bought in so much great talent from Liverpool to United to Chelsea to Man City to Spurs to Newcastle. The new quality coming to the Prem will make it IMO one of the most exciting and tight sasons yet.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

krull mr extreme said:


> We really need a good start too, I'm hyped for the season to start as much as ever, if not more. So many clubs have bought in so much great talent from Liverpool to United to Chelsea to Man City to Spurs to Newcastle. The new quality coming to the Prem will make it IMO one of the most exciting and tight sasons yet.


Exactly my thinking. I doubt we'll win the league, but if we get off to a good start, and not like we did last year, i can see us challenging, and proving worrying for Man Utd.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I love how a lot of the press are hyping City to be good this season, but at the end of the day, they're still City. And City are shit, no matter how decent the manager is, or how many signings they've made.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I love how a lot of the press are hyping City to be good this season, but at the end of the day, they're still City. And City are shit, no matter how decent the manager is, or how many signings they've made.


That's a pretty stupid statement, imo. City now have a class manager and have made some very promising signings, they should have one of their better seasons for a long time, unless all the players flop of course.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I love how a lot of the press are hyping City to be good this season, but at the end of the day, they're still City. And City are shit, no matter how decent the manager is, or how many signings they've made.


Very biased post 

I can't see them getting past around 8th. Sven is a good club manager, and will improve them, however it will take more than a season for him to turn them completely around, and adapt right to their natural style.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A club is usually shit due to their manager and players, if they change their manager and players, like they have, I see no reason why they won't become a better side.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know Sven should know the English game and all, but going back from international management to club will be hard for him.

No doubting City have bought quite well though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That's a pretty stupid statement, imo. City now have a class manager and have made some very promising signings, they should have one of their better seasons for a long time, unless all the players flop of course.


I know, but I hate them.  And I'm not a fan of a team bringing in a lot of players, because to me, it just replaces the old team. I know that's their aim, to change the club for the good, but I don't see it working that well. Some players will be good, but I can't see them all working that well.

Maybe that's just me being biased though, and I did think the same when Chelsea signed all those players. They went on to do well. 


Anyway, I want the 'big four' to either separate this year, with other teams getting top 4 places. Or, I want the title race to be between more than 2 teams. I'd love a 4-way title race, that would be awesome, and just what the Premiership needs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll take a season for them all to settle, clearly, but if they have a good first season, I see no reason why they can't do even better the following year.

I'd rather Utd ran away with the league and the rest of the table were just was really close to one another.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

On Sky Sports News yesterday they showed a probably City line-up for the first day. They could have a whole new attack and midfield and half a changed defense. That could work out really well or really badly for City.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see United being in front for most of the season, but us and Chelsea always threatening to close in on them.

I'm interested to see whether Tottenham might be able to finish above Arsenal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It'll take a season for them all to settle, clearly, but if they have a good first season, I see no reason why they can't do even better the following year.
> 
> *I'd rather Utd ran away with the league and the rest of the table were just was really close to one another.*


Naturally I want that, but in terms of what's good for the Premiership and the English game, I think a 4 or 3-way race would be good. It would certainly make things a lot more interesting. We'd still win though :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Top 4
1. United
2. Liverpool
3. Chelsea
4. Tottenham

Bottom 4
18. Birmingham
19. Fulham
20. Derby

Quite optomistic about us mounting a real challenge, but you have to be optomistic sometimes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still not sure we'll win the league, I feel uneasy with all the people saying we will win it, it just doesn't seem right. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm still not sure we'll win the league, I feel uneasy with all the people saying we will win it, it just doesn't seem right. :$


Looking at your potential midfield and strikeforce:

Rooney, Tevez, Nani, Ronaldo, Anderson, Hargreaves, Giggs, Scholes, and Carrick, i can't see anyone beating you sadly :sad:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Looking at your potential midfield and strikeforce:
> 
> Rooney, Tevez, Nani, Ronaldo, Anderson, Hargreaves, Giggs, Scholes, and Carrick, i can't see anyone beating you sadly :sad:


You forgot Dong.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Looking at your potential midfield and strikeforce:
> 
> Rooney, Tevez, Nani, Ronaldo, Anderson, Hargreaves, Giggs, Scholes, and Carrick, i can't see anyone beating you sadly :sad:


Very true, but you never know injuries and stuff.

Honestly I will be very disappointed if we don't win the league as we should, but I won't be surprised if Chelsea take it. If that makes sense.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^   :sad:



charismatic|enigma said:


> You forgot Dong.


Ofcourse. I'd LOL if he played a league game somehow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll play, I just hope he scores at least one league goal. We've also got Park who can be quite useful, although he won't be fit till early next year.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Very true, but you never know injuries and stuff.
> 
> Honestly I will be very disappointed if we don't win the league as we should, but I won't be surprised if Chelsea take it. If that makes sense.


I'd hate it if they won. Not because I hate them, but because they've only spent money on one player. Mourinho will have a field day saying he won it without hardly spending anything, then bash us for spending loads, making him a hypocrite in the process because that's what they've done in the process. 

We'll win something major this year. I'd rather have the league over Europe tbh, because I want us to be the dominant team again. I think we can do that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I forgot about Park :$

I can't see him getting much of a game though, given the class of the rest of your wingers, and attacking players.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I said a while back I'd rather have the league again and stick by that.

Chelsea were unlucky with injuries, if their squad stays fit, they'll be dangerous that's for sure.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd much prefer to win the league than anything else.

Chelsea could threaten, but for some reason, call it optimism, i think we'll finish above them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

People seem to be writing Chelsea off, which seems silly when you look at the talent they have, I'd still say they're easily our biggest challengers to the title. Liverpool still need to prove themselves this season as contenders.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm still unsure about some of Chelsea signings, I don't think Steve Sidwell is at the level to be chasing titles. They would certainly be fools to sell Arjen Robben though. Chelsea were unlucky with injuries last season, although i'm not sure how much they've actually strengthed their squad, Sidwell and Pizzaro? Hmm...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> People seem to be writing Chelsea off, which seems silly when you look at the talent they have, I'd still say they're easily our biggest challengers to the title. Liverpool still need to prove themselves this season as contenders.


I'm not writing them off, but i'm thinking about the fact that last season, they won so many games that they didn't deserve to win last season, in the last few minutes. If they don't have that luck this year, i can't see them getting the league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea's signings have all been questionable, none have exactly made me go wow or feel even slightly jealous.

One things for sure, teams won't be scared of facing Chelsea anymore, because as you said they got lucky so many times last year late into games, Wigan and Watford naming just two games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What's the situation with Alex? If they get him, they are looking very strong in the centre back area.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah they've got him, he's got his permit and everything sorted now. He'll fit in very well, although I can see him being suspended several times in the season because he's so dirty.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> What's the situation with Alex? If they get him, they are looking very strong in the centre back area.


There's no way I'd sign for them.



Bad joke 



And yeah RM, I agree with you on that. In the past, some Chelsea signings have made me feel worried that they'd perform better than us. Sheva did that alone last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:lmao......that was bad.

Alex is a monster of a player.

They have quite easily the best centre back strength in the league, in Terry, Carvalho and Alex.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't want any of Chelsea's new signings tbh, unless you count Alex as he's good, but too much of a cheat for my liking.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd want Alex, and maybe Pizarro, that's all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd be hopeful of seeing such great scenes as this at the end of the season:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Watching John Terry cry every two years when we beat them in the Champions League Semi Final is good enough for me.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

The best thread on this forum returns. 

My predictions:

What I'd like to see:

1.) Manchester United
2.) Liverpool
3.) Chelsea
4.) Tottenham

This is only because I'd wanna see Chelsea finish third, Liverpool finally do better then third and to see Tottenham do well again.

What I think will happen:

1.) Manchester United
2.) Chelsea
3.) Liverpool
4.) Arsenal

Yes, that's rather dull and predictable. But I just can't see that top four (in that order) being altered yet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think the reason behing Sidwell/Pizarro is that they're squad players, and obviously Chelsea suffered with injuries last season, getting good strength in depth seems to be their top priority. I think there's a lot of responsibility on Shevchenko to live up to his enormous transfer fee.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If we're doing what we would like to see:

1) Liverpool
2) Tottenham
3) West Ham
4) Derby

18) Chelsea
19) Man Utd
20) Everton

:side:

Your probably right Herat Break Kid 91, although i would think that they could have bought better squad players.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm not jealous of Chelsea's new signings. I doubt there'll even play a part of Chelsea's season. 

What players do you all think will shine this season?

Wayne Rooney for me. Perhaps Owen Hargreaves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They're ok as back up players, I guess, but a team with as much money as Chelsea, should be getting bigger and better.

Rooney and Ronaldo, Anderson as the dark horse.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Crouch and Mascherano. Dark horse Sissoko :side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I wonder if Frank Lampard will return to his 2004/2005 form. That form was immense, even better then Steven Gerrard; which is something to say.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've never been a fan of Lampard, always thought he was overrated, because he can score goals. Saying that, i wouldn't say no to him in a Liverpool shirt


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I've always been a fan of him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think Ronaldo will shine again this season, he's jsut not a player I see losing form anyitme soon. I also think Tevez, he was showing flashes of brilliance at the end of last season, and I see him definitely being a player who will shine this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ronaldo will be amazing, just not quite as good as last season. I feel a small amount of pressure, of being 'the man' this seasob might affect him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What I want to see (that bares some realism):

1. Man Utd
2. Arsenal
3. Liverpool
4. Chelsea
5. Everton

That's not even to come close to happening so here what I actually think:

1. Chelsea
2. Man Utd
3. Liverpool (A close third, no less than 10 points behind Chelsea and United)
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham

Player of the year: Steven Gerrard.
Young Player of the year: Cesc Fabregas
Dark Horse: van Persie (I see him getting 15+ goals in the league, and a great season in general)

Also, Lampard is a great player. Everyone criticized Lampard this season for his apparent inactivity this season and says his only redeeming quality is goal scoring, but everyone raves and raves about Kaka when he gets less that 10 touches of the ball but scores a goal just because he's more creative. Lampard is a quality player and a consistent performer. One of the best players in the Premier League for sure.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It wouldn't shock me if Ronaldo was just as good as last year, although the teams he'll be facing will be far tougher with him, which might make it look like he's not playing as well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Last year, Ronaldo was so good, as he had something to prove, after the World Cup. I don't know whether he will let his game slip this year, as he is though of anyway as so good.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

His form might dip, like Didier Drogba's might.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie won't let his game slip and honestly Ronaldo has always gone out there looking like a player with something to prove. He'll give it his all again this season. Once again pressure will be on him to be as good as last season, and when you put pressure on him, like he proved, he'll cope with it and come through it looking even better.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Not really, he seemed to perform more against lesser opposition than better opposition. Not to mention his form towards the end of the season was pretty average.

I'm in no doubt that he's a brilliant player, but those sort of seasons don't occur too often.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant wait untill tommorow and I can wait untill next week. Its so exciting to see the new guys in our team. I just hope we see some of Nani tommorow, I know we wont be seeing Anderson due to injury and obviously we wont be seeing Tevez untill Reading (I hope we can put a few past them).

1. Man Utd (I hope we can, I just think because we are so much the favourites. Chelsea might get it .)
2.Chelsea
3.Liverpool
4.Arsenal/Spurs.

Relegated:
Birmingham(Not too sure about this place.)
Reading( Think they might find it harder next season )
Derby(I want them to stay up but they havent added much to their team).

_Ronaldo has settled into the Premiership now so I doubt he will be any worse than last season. I hope he can be better but thats a bit much to ask, I wouldnt be suprised if Nani and Anderson take a few years to settle in to the English game_


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Not really, he seemed to perform more against lesser opposition than better opposition. *Not to mention his form towards the end of the season was pretty average.*
> 
> I'm in no doubt that he's a brilliant player, but those sort of seasons don't occur too often.


Probably knackered, he does run an awful lot. He was poor in Milan and in the FA Cup Final, which were right near the end of the season, the rest of it was class. I see him being man marked this year along with players like Drogba, Torres and Van Persie. Still, I don't think players of their class will be stopped that easily.

I could see Reading ''doing an Ipswich'' tbh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aye, I too see Van Persie having a very good season, especially without Henry there now. I think he has tremendous ball control and technical ability, one of the best infact, along with Arjen Robben. I've never seen this Da Silva player before, should be interesting to see if Wenger has bagged himself another class act.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Da Silva seems to have a real eye for goal. Van Nistelrooy-like instincts in front of goal. His goal record for his old club and his country is outstanding and he scored for Arsenal the other day, quick instict header. Not sure how he'll do in the Prem but he and Van Persie upfront could well be something to be feared.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

krull mr extreme said:


> Probably knackered, he does run an awful lot. He was poor in Milan and in the FA Cup Final, which were right near the end of the season, the rest of it was class. I see him being man marked this year along with players like Drogba, Torres and Van Persie. Still, I don't think players of their class will be stopped that easily.
> 
> I could see Reading ''doing an Ipswich'' tbh


Yeah and a West Ham, They were really good in their first season back up then got drawn into the relegation battle last season.

I was reading earlier that Utd didnt have that much depth last season and I think that is one of the reasons Ronaldo tailed off a bit. Much like some of the other players.

I think this season we will be able to give some players a rest while still field a class team. I remember in the second match against Milan they looked a completly differnt team to what they were like all the season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson and Nani will take about a season, not much longer than that, which is bad news for the rest of the league. Tevez will take a couple of games due to having maybe just one game in pre-season.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Tevez is already settled in from last season. Although due to not having many pre season games he wont be fully fit for the start of the season. I cant wait untill it all comes together because we will have one strong attack.

Even if we have a few mistakes in the back, Not that I think we will do. We could still out score the team because of the talent up front.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tevez and Van Persie are definitely the two to watch in my opinion.

By the way, I also see the Big Four winning everything again this season, however, I think Everton and Newcastle, and perhaps even Man City might get a good Carling Cup run.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully the poor defending in the first half against Inter on Wednesday was a one off, I expect we'll be solid at the back once again and total fire going forward.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I can see us even going for the League cup aswell. Fergie said its possible to win the quadruple and I think he will even take that cup that he hasnt taken so serious in the past, Serious.

Did we have a the first team defense out against Inter?.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Has anyone seen the video of this new nine year old United have got?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/skills/6927568.stm


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> I can see us even going for the League cup aswell. Fergie said its possible to win the quadruple and I think he will even take that cup that he hasnt taken so serious in the past, Serious.
> *
> Did we have a the first team defense out against Inter?.*


Yes, well about from Nev.

According to most interviews Fergie wants to win it all this season, which is hardly a surprise.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't understand why the League Cup is so underrated. If every team put out their strongest team, bar the lack of Non League teams, it would be just as important as the FA Cup, and a trophy is a trophy.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Has anyone seen the video of this new nine year old United have got?


Yeah he looks pretty amazing, He has Ronaldo like skills. Definatly doesnt look like a typical Australian/English player. He looks like a Brazilian or Portuguese player.

I just hope he lives up to the potential and doesnt get ruined by the fame before he is grown into a world class footballer.

Its not suprising at all, I mean the amount of cash spent this season shows that we are expected to win more than one trophy this season and I hope we dont dissapoint.

Edit: None of the top teams used to go for it other than Liverpool. Now Utd and Chelsea seem to go for it more than before. Because as you say its still a trophy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I don't understand why the League Cup is so underrated. If every team put out their strongest team, bar the lack of Non League teams, it would be just as important as the FA Cup, and a trophy is a trophy.


I agree, it's the big clubs fault it's seen as a joke cup, and it's a shame really.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Is it because the FA Cup has been around alot longer than the Carling Cup. It is a shame but there must be a reason why the big teams arnt that interested in it.

Even if we rest some players in the League cup we could still get through a few of the rounds. Especially when people like Nani and Anderson will probably be getting the games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I agree, it's the big clubs fault it's seen as a joke cup, and it's a shame really.


Liverpool, out of all of the big clubs, have always treated it with the most seriousness, yet we still put out reserve teams for the most of it :sad:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Liverpool, out of all of the big clubs, have always treated it with the most seriousness, yet we still put out reserve teams for the most of it :sad:


A few years ago that was the only cup they had a chance at winning really. Other than the FA Cup a few times.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I could see Reading ''doing an Ipswich'' tbh


So could I. I'm certainly not expecting a top half finish, but they are a very well managed club from Steve Coppell and their Chairman, so I wouldn't be so sure they'll get relegated either. I see them finishing around 13-15th. I think Lita will do a lot better this season.

I could see Fulham either doing pretty well or getting relegated. They've brought in a lot of guys who I don't think much of, but with the Northern Irish and American connections they've got in their team they might be able to form a good team. Another team I could see slumping down the table is Bolton, although they should manage to escape relegation. Big Sam played a big part in their ascention up the table, and I don't think much of Sammy Lee as a manager, and their bringing in some average players too, on top of their not so exceptional team so I see them in the bottom half of the table for sure. Boro will also struggle this season and will be in the relegation dog fight.

I think that the three relegated teams will be:

18. Fulham/Birmingham/Boro.
19. Wigan
20. Derby


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's nice for clubs like Everton, Tottenham, Newcastle and teams like that as they don't ahve a realistic chance of winning the League or the FA Cup. 

Wigan nearly did an Ipswich, but I do see Reading up this season, albeit not as comfortably as they did last season. They could've got some better players though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I look forward to seeing what team we put out for the Carling Cup this season, I expect Nani and Anderson to play, with guys like Dong, Eagles and Martin in support. 










Oh shit I forgot Gibson!


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry if this has already been posted but has West Ham signed anything yet with Alan Smith or Gudjohnsen? I saw it in the paper and i know you shouldnt believe everything you read in the paper but it could be true.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> A few years ago that was the only cup they had a chance at winning really. Other than the FA Cup a few times.


I suppose so yeah, but still the fact remains we won a trophy, or atleast challenged for one.

Reading will finish around 12th IMO. I din't expect anything to amazing from them, just to establish themselves as a Premiership Quality team.

Everton fans think they'll win the Uefa Cup this season :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wesey said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted but has West Ham signed anything yet with Alan Smith or Gudjohnsen? I saw it in the paper and i know you shouldnt believe everything you read in the paper but it could be true.


Smith has gone to Newcastle.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Smith signed for Newcastle yesterday.

Is Dong any good then, I havent seen that much of him. Its annoying that I didnt have MUTV to see the pre season matches. Then again the only thing good on that channel is the pre season and reserve matches. Other than that its a waste of money.

I knew Smith was going to go when I heard about Gemma Atkinson apparently sleeping with Smith. That added to the fact he isnt good enough for us only came to one outcome.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

About the Carling Cup, I was amazed when we got to the Carling Cup final in 2005. We put out one of our weakest teams in every match, and won most of them, including beating a full streangh team with our youths and reserves. 2003 United took it vaguly seriously as they got to the final, we beat them but I think it was the most interest they've taken in the competition in a while. Before that we won it in 2001 when we thought it would be our only cup and we tried to get what we could, we ended up winning the UEFA Cup and the FA Cup too. Chelsea seem to be able to get to the final and win it and take some seriousness with it. Arsenal got to the final last season with their youngsters, and nearly beat Chelsea's full team.

I'd like Tottenham to take the UEFA Cup this season and Boro to be relagated from the Premiership.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gudjonson has been linked with West Ham in the papers, however i doubt anything will happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> Smith signed for Newcastle yesterday.
> 
> Is Dong any good then, I havent seen that much of him. Its annoying that I didnt have MUTV to see the pre season matches. Then again the only thing good on that channel is the pre season and reserve matches. Other than that its a waste of money.


He's wank, although he never had any clear cut chances, he never looked like scoring.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Dong is only a United player so as to get extra merchandise and fan support in Asia.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Dong is only a United player so as to get extra merchandise and fan support in Asia.


Pretty much, he was treated like a God over there. Kinda.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok i think thats a good siging for Newcastle, i like Alan Smith and i think Newcstle could have a good season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

With a name like his, Dong can't not be good


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah but they have the merchandice machine known as Park, But yeah they are just trying to get some Asian players because of the Asian fan base.

DIN DONG!.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Newcastle will have another season if distinct mediocricy (sp :$)


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Newcastle are such a big club, Yet they do absolutely nothing. I mean they cant even win something like the League Cup. Let alone anything else. I actually wonder how they got so big.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastle should have a much better season than last year, better manager and better squad.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Again, i think it will take a while for the squad, and manager etc, to connect properly, then they could threaten to get around 5th.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Newcastle should have a much better season than last year, better manager and better squad.


Their manager turn over has been pathetic for so many years. That is probably the main reason why they have been so unsuccesful.

Am I the only one who can see Spurs challenging Arsenal next season for 4th spot. Id love to see them take it from Arsenal .


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

I would like to see Fulham do good this season but i just cant see it happening. I like to go and see them when i cant get tickets for Chelsea and they can play some decent footy.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Off topic kinda but Chelsea's newest logo that they have had for a few years is terrible compared with the old one. It looks too Russian...

The old one looked pretty nice.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Off topic kinda but Chelsea's newest logo that they have had for a few years is terrible compared with the old one. It looks too Russian...
> 
> The old one looked pretty nice.


I like it but i suppose it's down to what your taste is. But i will not be buying the slime green kit it looks crap.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

People are only talking up Spurs getting fourth because they want it to happen, not because they think it will.

I can understand people agreeing that they will threaten, there's no doubt about that, but people saying Tottenham are favored to get the 4th spot over Arsenal are just being biased.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Spurs could quite well pip Arsenal to the post this season, however i think they'll bottle it towards the end of the season.

I expect great things from Berbatov again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs will choke, they're more than capable with the squad to do it, but yeah Arsenal will once again take 4th.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Destiny said:


> People are only talking up Spurs getting fourth because they want it to happen, not because they think it will.
> 
> I can understand people agreeing that they will threaten, there's no doubt about that, but people saying Tottenham are favored to get the 4th spot over Arsenal are just being biased.


They are obviously not the favourites to get the 4th spot. I just think with the attackers they have and also their squad is pretty good. They might challenge Arsenal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I see Arsenal finishing third.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

I see Arsenal finishing about 4th - 5th. I think the top three will be Chelsea, Man U and Liverpool.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Wesey said:


> I like it but i suppose it's down to what your taste is. But i will not be buying the slime green kit it looks crap.


I didnt like it at first but it has kinda grown on me. It does copy Barca's old away kit though.

I would pick Liverpool to get the third spot. Especially since they have bought some decent players this summer. I expect Torres to score alot for them this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Our season hinges on Torres.

I think we'll get third pretty easily, but if we finally get a goalscorer, we could end up around second IMO.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I honestly think Spurs pipping Arsenal to 4th might happen, Bent and Berbatov up front with such dangereous players like Defoe and Keane as backup is something to fear IMO.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> They are obviously not the favourites to get the 4th spot. I just think with the attackers they have and also their squad is pretty good. They might challenge Arsenal.


They will challenge us as they've challenged us over the past two seasons. But I'm just so sick of hearing about this apparent _Arsenal crisis_, and in peoples predicted tables, it seems most people think Spurs will get fourth.

Spurs have a good squad, especially their attack, and a decent enough defence, but overall I'd say Arsenal are have a better quality squad. Also, I've never thought much of Jol as a tactician, which will certainly hinder Spurs bid to claim 4th spot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Kuyt will score more than Torres I think. 

I expect Eduardo to score more than both though. If Arsenal can convert half of the chances they missed last season they could be very potent, and with the partnership of Toure and Gallas at the back they should be steady at the back. They have a better capacity for scoring goals and creating chances than Liverpool which makes me give them the edge.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

krull mr extreme said:


> I honestly think Spurs pipping Arsenal to 4th might happen, Bent and Berbatov up front with such dangereous players like Defoe and Keane as backup is something to fear IMO.


Exactly what I was thinking. I doubt Liverpool will get 2nd even with Torres scoring for them. It will be Utd and Chelsea in the top 2 and hopefully Utd on top but you never know.

I completly forgot about Kuyt, He could score more goals for them this season and with him and Torres up front. I think they will be 3rd and not 4th.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Spurs probably have the best strike force in depth in the Premiership, with Keane, Defoe, Bent and Berba. Add Lennon to the mix, and they could be extremely dangerous.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Torres could well be a provider for Kuyt (who if he stops dropping back to help can easily be a goal machine like he was in Holland) as well as scoring a few himself. Other players like Babel being bought in will most certainly help. Our defense and midfield are very admirable, just our attack has been lackluster. If Kuyt and Torres do well together see our striking crisis being pretty much solved.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see Torres and Crouch scoring more than Kuyt. I realy like Kuyt, but he just lacks the pace to be a potent goalscorer in The Premiership.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> I can see Torres and Crouch scoring more than Kuyt. I realy like Kuyt, but he just lacks the pace to be a potent goalscorer in The Premiership.


Van Nistelrooy?. Pace is needed but I think if you are cleaver enough and can get into spaces you can still be a top striker in the premiership. Dutch strikers have never been known for pace, Bergkamp is another example.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The problem for Kuyt last season was that his service was not consistant enough, and he didn't have a regualar strike partner, if you give him chances he will score goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Van Nistelrooy?. Pace is needed but I think if you are cleaver enough and can get into spaces you can still be a top striker in the premiership. Dutch strikers have never been known for pace, Bergkamp is another example.


 Good point about Van Nistelrooy. But generally he got alot better service than Kuyt will for us :$ Bergkamp had a class and creativity to create chances that Kuyt can't.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I can see Torres and Crouch scoring more than Kuyt. I realy like Kuyt, but he just lacks the pace to be a potent goalscorer in The Premiership.


Kuyt is a machine. He can score with head or feet, he works incredibly hard, he's selfless, he's good technically, he doesn't give an inch, and he's just an intelligent footballer in general. I honestly think he's better than both Crouch and Torres, and that's not because Torres is apparently 'shite' either.

But Voronin > all tbh :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Good point about Van Nistelrooy. But generally he got alot better service than Kuyt will for us :$ Bergkamp had a class and creativity to create chances that Kuyt can't.


Yeah I was just pointing out you dont need pace but if you dont have it you need the other abilities to score.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Voronin's good dammit


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm gonna watch a Liverpool just to see Voronin and Torres.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm hopeful that Villa can snag a draw from Liverpool but I can't really see it happening unless MON is a bit more active before match day one. We have now lost 8 players in the transfer window and only gained two somewhat average signings. 

As for how Villa will go in the season, I'm not as optimistic as other Villa fans atm and can only see yet another mid table finish for us as we build our squad. Lerner has in place a '5 year plan' and I can't really see Europe as a likely result as of yet.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Vorinon could be OK. Nothing is expected of him, so he could suprise a few people.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope he shows everyone that has doubted him on this site how great he is.

Not really...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bouma said:


> I'm hopeful that Villa can snag a draw from Liverpool but I can't really see it happening unless MON is a bit more active before match day one. We have now lost 8 players in the transfer window and only gained two somewhat average signings.
> 
> As for how Villa will go in the season, I'm not as optimistic as other Villa fans atm and can only see yet another mid table finish for us as we build our squad. Lerner has in place a '5 year plan' and I can't really see Europe as a likely result as of yet.


Yeah, no offence but Villa has been pretty awful in this transfer window so far. Hopefully you get the Norwegian defender just to add a bit more depth.

It's quite surprisingly really considering how well you did in the January window last season. Carew is European class really so he'll definitely be a big part of your push up the table.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No offense Crayon, i hate watching Villa play :$ MON has been slightly more entratining to watch was manager, but i can't see you being anymore exciting to watch than last season.

If yo do snatch a draw from us, it will likely be 0-0, and it will be a case of us not converting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I also heard Kuyt gives a lot of his wages to schools back in Holland, although I might be mistaking him for someone else.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> If yo do snatch a draw from us, it will likely be 0-0, and it will be a case of us not converting.


I think we had a draw like that last season, that match was so boring...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Villa are better to watch than Liverpool tbh.

They've got two of the most exciting prospects in English football in Ashley Young and Gabby Agbonlahor. They've got the attacking flair of Shaun Maloney who has been dubbed 'The little Ronaldo.

And most importantly, the incredible legendaryness of one 'Sir' Gareth Barry.

In all seriousness, I love watching Villa. Villa > Bolton, Everton, Blackburn, Fuham, Chelsea, City, Boro, Pompey, Wigan, Sheff Utd, Watford, and Boro, in terms of entertaining football last season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The most boring team in the Premiership for me are Fulham, although Birmingham might take that accolade this season, depsite having signed Oliver Kapo.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bouma said:


> I think we had a draw like that last season, that match was so boring...


Yep, thankfully i had to go out for Golf at half time 

Agbonlahor could be great. The first time i saw him though, he missed a couple of sitters, and i was calling him for all sorts. Over time though, he began to really impress me.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I remember O'Leary telling England to give Gabby an Enland cap, as I believe he is eligable to play for other countries.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep, for Nigeria and Scotland.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Here is an awesome prediction, Portsmouth to qualify for Europe and City/Utd Carling Cup final.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

More likely than your other predictions, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The three Ueaf Cup teams will be:

Bolton
Either Tottenham or Arsenal
and West Ham

I don't know why, i just expect West Ham to have a great season.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Bradders said:


> Here is an awesome prediction, Portsmouth to qualify for Europe and City/Utd Carling Cup final.


i can see pompy getting into europe, especially with nugent up front


> I don't know why, i just expect West Ham to have a great season.


maybe because theyve bought parker,ljungberg,bellamy, dyer etc.?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think West Ham will finish in the top half, can't see them making the Uefa Cup spots though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> i can see pompy getting into europe, especially with nugent up front


From what I've seen pre-season, Nugent hasn't been that good at all. Why you'd think he'd help them into Europe, I don't know.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nugent gets overrated by many, he's really not going to have a huge impact for Pompy.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

charismatic|enigma said:


> From what I've seen pre-season, Nugent hasn't been that good at all. Why you'd think he'd help them into Europe, I don't know.


well from what ive seen he just looks like a natural goalscorer, which is really what they need right now, having said that the premierships a big step up for him


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He'll score about 4 or 5 goals this season, The step up from The Championship will prove too steep for him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> well from what ive seen he just looks like a natural goalscorer, which is really what they need right now, having said that the premierships a big step up for him


I watched a couple of Pompey pre-season games, I think it was the Asia Trophy or whatever. He played, and he had enough chances to score, and completely fucked up. He was good last season, but I don't think he'll make that much of a difference.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Well if Portsmouth get a good result against United in a week then that will springboard them to Europe.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bradders said:


> Well if Portsmouth get a good result against United in a week then that will springboard them to Europe.


LOL. One win will get them on the way to Europe? It takes a season-long effort, not one match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bradders said:


> Well if Portsmouth get a good result against United in a week then that will springboard them to Europe.


One good result doesn't make a season, just look at Arsenal when they beat us at home early in the season, it did nothing for them at all. You make far too many silly comments.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I watched a couple of Pompey pre-season games, I think it was the Asia Trophy or whatever. He played, and he had enough chances to score, and completely fucked up. He was good last season, but I don't think he'll make that much of a difference.


tbh i havent really seen any pre-season matches apart from the emirates cup, which i went to, so you probably know more about how nugent will do then me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll have an ok season, nothing more.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Top Scorer predictions anyone?

I'd be boring, and go for Drogba.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Methinks Rooney. He's due a good season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Untill maybe a few games in and I see how other strikers are playing, I'll stick with Drogba.

Rooney will score more than last season, I'm sure of that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think i'll forget when Nugent had a one on one against Leeds at the end of last season and he fell over trying to do skill :lmao 

Tevez will be up there, and obviously Drogba and McCarthy as well. Maybe even this Da Silva person if he can find form quickly and settle into life in the premiership.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez will score a few, depends how often he plays though and in what system.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

From what I remember, Man Utd played their best with 3 attacking midfielders, Rooney on the left, Ronaldo on the right, and Giggs in the centre, with Smith or Larsson up front. This would probably be the best way to accomadate Tevez, although I think he's more of a centre-foward than an out and out striker.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

im gonna be biased and say van-persie, but seriously this guy is quality and a half when on form


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tevez won't score as many as he would if he stayed at West Ham. He was there main threat, and would have got most of their goals. Now, he is in a team with lots, and lots of capable goalscorers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll get more chances to score for us though, better service and far better players around him. But I do see your point.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

nah the rest of the west ham team were holding him back, he'd be better playing with people that deserve to be on the same team as him


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Role Model said:


> One good result doesn't make a season, just look at Arsenal when they beat us at home early in the season, it did nothing for them at all. You make far too many silly comments.



But Arsenal are expected to perform in big games and Portsmouth aren't.When Arsenal won they didn't really drop did they? But Portsmouth beat Man U a few seasons back and they propelled a few places up the table.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Boro beat Chelsea at the start of last season, what did it do for them? Nothing. Your logic just doesn't really make a huge amount of sense in my opinion.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> He'll score about 4 or 5 goals this season, The step up from The Championship will prove too steep for him.


I'm wiling to bet all my points that he gets 10 goals in the prem this season.

The guy is amazingly fast and playing wiht better players will give him alot more chances, with us he was having to constantly go out wide because he was better than our other players.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll say roughly 10-12 goals as well, 4 or 5 is far too low for a striker, even if he isn't proven in the Premiership.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killah B. said:


> I'm wiling to bet all my points that he gets 10 goals in the prem this season.
> 
> The guy is amazingly fast and playing wiht better players will give him alot more chances, with us he was having to constantly go out wide because he was better than our other players.


Maybe 4 or 5 was a bit too steep of an underestimation, but i can't see gim getting more than 8 at the most.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll either really do well, or be very average, not sure which to be honest, always hard to predict how strikers will do.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Maybe 4 or 5 was a bit too steep of an underestimation, but i can't see gim getting more than 8 at the most.


You cant see it because you dont want to see it. I'm sure you can see Torres scoring more than that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fernando Torres is a considerbly better player than David Nugent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> You cant see it because you dont want to see it. I'm sure you can see Torres scoring more than that.


Why wouldn't i want him to score more than 4 or 5, i don't mind Portsmouth?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

:lmao my bad, I thought you was talking about Tevez.

:$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> :lmao my bad, I thought you was talking about Tevez.
> 
> :$


No worries Matt 

Tevez will score around 12-15 goals in the Prem next season.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> No worries Matt
> 
> Tevez will score around 30-40 goals in the Prem next season.



:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez will score well, but Ronaldo and Rooney will score more.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Tevez will score more than Ronaldo imo.


Is it definate that no new signings will be playing tommorrow? Ill like to see Nani get a run out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ronaldo will get your most goals, but not by much. Rooney, Tevez and Ronaldo will al be much of a muchness.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I just cant wait to see Nani and Ronaldo on each wings.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Tevez will score well, but Ronaldo and Rooney will score more.


I'd agree with that. If Saha can stay fit for a few consecutive games, unlikely I know, I can see him scoring more than Tevez too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha will hopefully stay fit, he's a quality finisher, awful first touch, but when he gets it right, he can be deadly.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I still have a feeling you're all under estimating Nugent, he did great for us but could have done better, he's a very very good player who will only get better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> Tevez will score more than Ronaldo imo.
> 
> 
> Is it definate that no new signings will be playing tommorrow? Ill like to see Nani get a run out.


Ronaldo will easily score more imo.

And no I don't think any new signing will play tomorrow, maybe Nani might come off the bench but I doubt it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Whenever Saha plays for us I always think we are a better side, due to the way he can stretch defences with his pace and strength, leaving more room for the likes of Rooney, Ronaldo and Giggs to operate in.

Just wish he could stay fit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a shame, we really were deadly when he was up front with Rooney, I just hope he can have a season that's injury free, but it just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Saha could prove to be a very worthy back up striker for you this season. If either Rooney or Tevez get injured, he could shine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd play him and with either Rooney or Tevez. I just am not sure how Rooney and Tevez together is going to work, both class players in their own right, but playing along side each other? I'm just not sure how it'll go.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Same here, Saha is the perfect type of player to play alongside Rooney or Tevez. I've heard Fergie saying that he is going to try Rooney as the foremost attacker at times this season, but I'm not sure how that will work.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney loves running back and getting the ball, playing in and around the midfield, I just can't see that working as it just isn't his natural game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd agree with that.

Looking at the number of attacking options we have this season, we could field about 5, maybe more, different combinations of 4 up front, and all are mouthwatering


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True, but will they all gel and work together well? I expect they will, but you never know.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tevez and Rooney both have the trend to go back a tad too far into Midfield, especially if they are playing together.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly why I'm not sure them playing up front together is going to work, unless Fergie drills it into one of them to stay forward and not to go back looking for the ball.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He probably will, i'd expect Tevez to be the one who stays up all of the time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd expect so, he's more capable of doing that and sticking to staying forward than Rooney.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Plus, regardless, Rooney is probably the more prized asset, so the'd liek to play to his strengthes, and what he is accustommed to moreso.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd expect so, he's more capable of doing that and sticking to staying forward than Rooney.


He doesn't have the same physical presence as Rooney though, which is why I think Fergie fancies him as an out and out front man.

Ronaldo is now the prized asset.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ Good point, hadn't really thought about that.

Yeah I'm sure Fergie counts Rooney and Ronaldo still as his most important young talents.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i think there'll find some way to work well together, if fergie didnt think they could work together then he wouldnt have bought tevez


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm interested in how you'll play your strongest centre midefield, providing you are playing 2 there. I'd guess Scholes and Hargreaves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I expect so, it's harsh on Carrick, although maybe Hargreaves will have to earn his place into the team.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Or, you could play either Rio or Vidic at Left Back, and play three in the middle, with Ronaldo and Giggs on the wings.

You have too many options


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think it would have to start off as Carrick and the magician, due to how well they did last season.

Hargreaves will have to take his chance when he gets it, to stay in the team.

However if Scholesy is fully fit and functioning, it doesn't matter so much who plays beside him.

We should stick with 442 or 4411, it just suits the way we play.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I expect so, it's harsh on Carrick, although maybe Hargreaves will have to earn his place into the team.


nah he'll play scholes and hargreaves they're fit, simply because they are better then carrick.

but scholes can be a bit injury prone


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carrick deserves to start the season.



Dr Dre. said:


> Or, you could play either Rio or Vidic at Left Back, and play three in the middle, with Ronaldo and Giggs on the wings.
> 
> You have too many options


Yeah it really sucks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My mind has gone blank for who is the better tackler out of Hargreaves and Carrick, but if i were Fergie, i'd probably start them alongside Scholes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We will always be a 4-4-2 team in my mind.



Dr Dre. said:


> My mind has gone blank for who is the better tackler out of Hargreaves and Carrick, but if i were Fergie, i'd probably start them alongside Scholes.


Hargreaves without a doubt.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hargreaves would be the busier of the two and the better tackler. However I think Carrick reads the game better and makes so many interceptions during a game it is untrue.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Play Hargreaves with Scholes then. That would be brilliant complementing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carrick really didn't start the season all that well, but honestly was fantastic and seemed to get over looked and under praised at the end of season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> My mind has gone blank for who is the better tackler out of Hargreaves and Carrick, but if i were Fergie, i'd probably start them alongside Scholes.


That would be Hargreaves. Carrick is the better passer, though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Agreed. I thought you got ripped off badly for him at the start, but after he settled, he was impressive.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> My mind has gone blank for who is the better tackler out of Hargreaves and Carrick, but if i were Fergie, i'd probably start them alongside Scholes.


hargreaves definitely, ferguson brought him in to put him in a roy keane sort of role.

the team will pretty much look like this:
van der sar

neville
vidic
ferdinand
evra

ronaldo
hargreaves
scholes
giggs or possibly this nani kid

tevez
rooney

not a bad team is it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was really ripping into him at the start of season. :$

Nani won't be starting ahead of Giggs, this year at least.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Looks like we will be starting the season with Carrick and Fletcher anyway, and for all we know injuries could make Fergie's mind up for him as the season goes on.

EDIT - Realised I sounded like the internet version of Lou Macari there, and for that I apologise.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd still play Giggs or Nani if push came to shove, maybe give Nani cup games or something generally.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Looks like we will be starting the season with Carrick and Fletcher anyway, and for all we know injuries could make Fergie's mind up for him as the season goes on.


I'm happy with Fletcher in midfield over O'Shea, tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fletcher proved his worth last season too.

I doubt he'll be getting too muhc of a chance when the season really gets underway though.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

if nani settles in well then i can see him getting giggs out of the side.
and giggs aint always injury free as well


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> if nani settles in well then i can see him getting giggs out of the side.
> and giggs aint always injury free as well


If Giggs gets injured, Nani will obviously take his place.

Otherwise, it will take atleast a season for Nani to properly replace Giggs.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I wasn't complaining about Fletch starting, as I think he is now a more than able deputy, I was just saying.

And yea I would only give O'Shea run outs in cup games and trips to Merseyside.

On the Giggs debate, Giggs will start most games. I can see Nani and Anderson replacing him for some games. But for both of them this season should be more about aclimatising and bedding in, especially the first months of the season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fletcher's performances in Europe were fantastic, same goes for most of his games towards the end of the season. My Dad still hates him though.



kennedy=god said:


> if nani settles in well then i can see him getting giggs out of the side.
> and giggs aint always injury free as well


Unlikely that Nani will be pushing Giggs out of the team this season....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wasn't saying that you were complaining about Fletcher, just making a point


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

O'Shea is a useful player, but I'd be hoping we wouldn't have to use him in the starting line-up very often if at all this season, at least in the midfield.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O Shea is a decent utility player, in the case of mass injury outbreaks or anything.

Otherwise, i'd be shocked to see him play at all in the Prem.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

they should've sold oshea IMO, he serves no purpose anymore


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> they should've sold oshea IMO, he serves no purpose anymore


He's a good utility player, nothing else, who can adapt to a number of positions.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But he shouldn't be getting in the team ahead of anyone now, what with all the new signings which is a very good thing indeed.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If there is alot of injuries in a certain area, like Chelsea had last year in defence, he could slot in there.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> He's a good utility player, nothing else, who can adapt to a number of positions.


i suppose, but there already covered in every position


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He is a good sub, in that he can cover for many postions. I also don't mind him filling in one of the full back berths, but seeing him in midfield just looks wrong to me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> i suppose, but there already covered in every position


So were Chelsea in the centre back position last year....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He can play anywhere really, apart from upfront, but he's just not overly good anywhere. 

But to be fair, he has his games where he'll pop up with the odd goal here and there.

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hhahahaha No. That was low.

It's my birthday now by the way


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> So were Chelsea in the centre back position last year....


really? i can remember them only having three players who can play at centre back after huth and gallas. i dont really remember it to well tbh


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> So were Chelsea in the centre back position last year....


They did however consider Khalid Bouhlarouz an able deputy, big mistake.

I can't think of their fourth centre back, Essien played there a lot but he is in no way a centre back. However he is still a better centre back than big Khalid.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:hb As your gift Utd will beat Chelsea.



Hopefully.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Essien did fit in relatively well.

And Ben, hopefully my present will be something much more fulfilling.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> :hb As your gift Utd will beat Chelsea.
> 
> 
> *
> Hopefully*.


Hopefully...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

happy birthday btw. hopefully your gift will be every player on the pitch getting injured tommorow


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> And Ben, hopefully my present will be something much more fulfilling.


Don't be greedy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> happy birthday btw. hopefully your gift will be every player on the pitch getting injured tommorow


That could work alramingly well actually. Something like that was no doubt done on Dream Team


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday.

And there is nothing more fulfilling than seeing Chelsea get beat. Except for seeing Chelsea getting hammered. I'm hoping for the latter tomorrow. However I won't be able to watch it.... Raging.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Watching Chelsea is always a joy, great team to watch. :side:



Renegade™ said:


> Hopefully...


Yes, that's what I said.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> That could work alramingly well actually. Something like that was no doubt done on Dream Team


i really miss that show


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Best show ever :agree:

United 1 Chelsea 0 is how i see it. Which is good, as if you win the Charity Shield, you win fuck all normally.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> ^^^ Best show ever :agree:
> 
> United 1 Chelsea 0 is how i see it. Which is good, as if you win the Charity Shield, you win fuck all normally.


Lol, that is one way to look at it I suppose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> ^^^ Best show ever :agree:
> 
> United 1 Chelsea 0 is how i see it. Which is good, as if you win the Charity Shield, you win fuck all normally.


Is that how it works? I remember it was something like that, or if you lose it you don't win the title. I wasn't sure which one it was.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Is that how it works? I remember it was something like that, or if you lose it you don't win the title. I wasn't sure which one it was.


Yeah, it was the League. I'm not sure whether anyone has since the Premiership started, or atleast not for a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Yeah, it was the League. I'm not sure whether anyone has since the Premiership started, or atleast not for a while.


I'd look and see if that's actually true, can't believe it is, but yeah, more reason to want us to win today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd look and see if that's actually true, can't believe it is, but yeah, more reason to want us to win today.


It definitely narrows your chance of winning the league. I remeber feeling mixed emotions last year when Liverpool did.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm going on a Family outing tommorow, so no Football for me, although I was only interested in Liverpool. To be honest, Shield games are in general, boring, tame affairs and a way for teams to just test out eachother, neither are too fussed for tommorow, and I think the lack of coverage on Sky Sports News for it, compared to past years shows it.

Whatever. I might record it on Sky+ and see what happens.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So if you win it you don't win the league? Or is it if you lose it you don't? I'm confused. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ If you win, you don;t win the league.

I won't be able to see either of the matches tomorrow. Well, there is a chance of me catching Liverpool, which is what i care about.

Anyway, i'm off to bed, have a good night guys


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think that fact is just raised for consolation to the losing team, even though it is a glorified friendly.

See ya, I'm heading soon too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure if you lose it you don't win the league, maybe because, Chelsea won it and the league just recently. But yeah it's meaningless really.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the myth is that teams who win the Community/Charity Shield tend not to win the league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh wells, fuck myths. :$


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea they only there to be disproven anyway.

Which United will do this season.

Anyway I'm heading now. Bye.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good night, think I'm going to head off as well.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Is kick-off 3:00?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I believe so.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not fussed about this. It'd be nice to win it, but usually when we do, we don't win the league. I'd much rather lose this and beat Chelsea in September in the Premiership. 

None of the new signings will play according to the BBC.



> Manchester United skipper Gary Neville is still suffering from an ankle injury and may not play in Sunday's Community Shield final against Chelsea.
> 
> Paul Scholes, Louis Saha and Ole Gunnar Solskjaer are injured, new signings Owen Hargreaves and Anderson will not be involved.
> 
> ...


And I've read O'Shea will start in midfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surprised Nani isn't even in the squad, but meh. I don't want to see us lose, but if you look at history it'll be better if we do, I guess. :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought Nani would be involved, he's not even mentioned in that article as one of the new signings. On the plus side, no Dong :hb

But LOL at us only having one striker. Just shows how important Ronny and Giggs are.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We have no real attacking options on the bench, so unless we get the job done with our starting players, we don't have much hope.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You could play 4-3-3, with Giggs and Ronaldo playing upfront with Rooney if needs be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully Ronaldo plays up front with Rooney, won't happen though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If Ronaldo does play upfront, it would be with Giggs on the other side, i am pretty sure.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'd expect so, sucks O'Shea will be most likely starting, maybe he can actually prove his worth again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Where's O Shea going to be starting? Centre Mid, or the wings?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Center I expect, he's never played out on the wings thankfully.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm convinced i've seen him play on the wings before, or that might just be right or left back. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

O'Shit's playing? Awesome. 

I see a 1-0 win, not sure who to though....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he's played at left and right back, but I can't remember him playing on the right or left of midfield.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree Ben, it will probably be 1-0, just i see it going to United.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Winning this trophy makes no difference to United not winnin the league. Personally I think it's stupid that with 6 days to go Fergie isn't giving his new signings a game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

O'Shea, in my opinion, improved towards the end of last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O Shea has never been a horrible player

He's always impressed me how he can fit into other positions.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh he had his moments, he can be useful as a backup and isn't a terrible player, I just don't think he's worthy of starting in the league all that often.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He wasn't horrible, but he just sort of ran with the ball in aimless directions 


I can see Nani doing a run-in today tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He has his moments :side: 

Still not the one of the better players roaming the earth.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani isn't in the squad.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

krull mr extreme said:


> He has his moments :side:
> 
> Still not the one of the better players roaming the earth.


O Shea and Silvestre.... Great mix.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

O'Shea >>>>>>>> Silvestre.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Silvestre scored twice against us in the same season though :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Nani isn't in the squad.


I know. I can still see him doing a run-in tbh, Chelsea will job :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Silvestre scored twice against us in the same season though :$


Same game wasn't it? At Old Trafford I seem to remember.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Silvestre scored twice against us in the same season though :$


Same bloody game too 

O'Shit scored an own goal to get us back into it too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, it was the same game, and i think you won 2-0 :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

krull mr extreme said:


> Same bloody game too
> 
> *O'Shit scored an own goal to get us back into it too.*


He made up for that last season against you, to be honest.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

O'Shea scored against you last season if I remember rightly...

And Ferdinand did in October, brilliant finish.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was at that game, one of the worst moments i have experienced at Anfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^










Yeah Rio scores a cracker like that, then misses from 5 yards out when it was easier to score than miss. 


The game midweek against Inter, for those who didn't know, now you know. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Yeah, it was the same game, and i think you won 2-0 :sad:


2-1, O'shea own goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ciise had a ressurection from the dead in that game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a shocking miss.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It wasn't as bad as Ciise's in the match Silvestre scored 2 in.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It wasn't as bad as Forlan's against Juve 

*Waits for Cat Story*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> It wasn't as bad as Ciise's in the match Silvestre scored 2 in.


I can't really remember that, he used to miss loads of chances tbf.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Forlan's last minute header where he hit the bar against Middlesbrough when you lost 3-2 was awful as was th eone in the final minute of the game against Blackburn when you lost 1-0.

I think I've cheered myself up


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing was worse than when Kanu missed from one yard and skied it over the bar :lmao

Man Utd with only one striker in their squad? Shows how little significance the Community Shiled has. It seems the biggest benefit of winning would be getting a small psychological advantage over the other team.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

It sucks none of our new signings will play today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A collection of great misses:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvcSzSr_HPs


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> A collection of great misses:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvcSzSr_HPs


:cuss: 

Nasty man


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't wait for the repeat of that this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No, we'll do the double over you this season like we did in 2000/01 and 2001/02 :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

LOL, That was class.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Torres or Tevez? Who do you think's better?

That's tricky, i've seen quite a bit of Torres and I like him a lot. Then again, Rooney is better than both of them


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Drogba - Sky Sports said:


> "All I have thought about in the last few months is getting *our trophy back*. This Chelsea team is built to win things."


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They did win things... they won the Carling Cup :lmao


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Aren't you forgetting the FA Cup?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And the FA Cup :lmao

Oh wait....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Once again another classic post from 'Heart Break Kid 91'.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, of course I realised that 

I was merely pointing out the insignifance of the Carling Cup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah of course you were.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's still a cup. Better to win that than win nothing as I well know.

They won 2 trophies, got to the semi's of the CL and came second in the Premiership. It's hard to demean their season really.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

That was hilarious. :side: 

I seriously hope we (Arsenal) can get off to a good start and use that momentum to propell us to a fighting chance for either the Premiership or FA Cup. God knows I'm hoping.

Just three more players pls Arsene.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure Arsenal would rather have won the Carling Cup instead of nothing, same goes for Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm sure Arsenal would rather have won the Carling Cup instead of nothing, same goes for Liverpool.


We won the Community Sheild :agree: 

:side:

But yeah, you're right.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:side:

Just the cheek of Drogba saying 'Our title' :no:

Has anyone got the probably starting line -ups for the Community Shield?

Oh, and I suppose know isn't the best time to reveal i'm a Leeds fan... *braces self*


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Is anyone actually going to a game on the first week?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> :side:
> 
> Just the cheek of Drogba saying 'Our title' :no:
> 
> ...


Guess it explains you hating Chelsea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was going to the West Ham game, then they postponed it for the CL Qualifiers 

I'll probably go to the next CL Qualifier at Anfield and Liverpool Vs Portsmouth at Fratton Park. But the first week, no 

Leeds supporters should be vaguely grateful, they do still have a club to support. Though I do fear they could be relagated again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect this will be the second season in a row where I won't be going to any Utd games, damn mother with her 'Education is more important'. :sad:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Guess it explains you hating Chelsea.


I just hate their bland style of football. Man Utd are a far more entertaining team, i'd rather see them, Aresnal, or even Liverpool win the title over Chelsea.

Vaguely Grateful?

Two relegations in a few years, Ken Bates as a chairman, a manager with a very short fuse, we're barred from making any signings, we going to have to use our reserve goalkeeper for the season, Tresor Kandol as a senior striker, no more David Healy, Peter Ridsdale doing well at Cardiff, and we're starting the season with -15 points, meaning there's a good chance we could go down again.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Total-KO said:


> That was hilarious. :side:
> 
> I seriously hope we (Arsenal) can get off to a good start and use that momentum to propell us to a fighting chance for either the Premiership or FA Cup. God knows I'm hoping.
> 
> Just three more players pls Arsene.


tbh when i was at the emirates when we played against inter we didnt look like we need any more players, and this eduardo de silva looks like a bit of a work horse


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> tbh when i was at the emirates when we played against inter we didnt look like we need any more players, and this eduardo de silva looks like a bit of a work horse


I don't get it, you want more players or not?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Total-KO said:


> I don't get it, you want more players or not?


im saying we dont need any more players


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> I just hate their bland style of football. Man Utd are a far more entertaining team, i'd rather see them, Aresnal, or even Liverpool win the title over Chelsea.
> 
> Vaguely Grateful?
> 
> Two relegations in a few years, Ken Bates as a chairman, a manager with a very short fuse, we're barred from making any signings, we going to have to use our reserve goalkeeper for the season, Tresor Kandol as a senior striker, no more David Healy, Peter Ridsdale doing well at Cardiff, and we're starting the season with -15 points, meaning there's a good chance we could go down again.


If you didn't accept the -15 there would be no Leeds United. Then you wouldn't have a team to be mourning over at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> im saying we dont need any more players


Nope you don't need any more players, if you're happy with 4th place.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I see Chelsea still coming out with bullshit. :no:

I'll always despise them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You most certainly do need more players, you're risking it with your small, young squad. You haven't changed alot since last season when you came fourth, bought in Sagna who's ok, Eduardo who is seen as an Henry replacement but will probably never be anywhere near as good, and a couple of others. You need more players to become legit contenders to the Prem again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think it would have been the end of us, and we're appealing the 15 point ban. Not that anything will come of it


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arsenal will push Liverpool very close for third in my opinion and maybe even pip them. Eduardo is a classy finisher, something the Arse missed last season, if they convert half of the chances they spurned last season they would have been challenging. I can see them having a good season, if Arsene signs and they stay relatively injury free.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

maybe so but wenger wont change his pholisiphy


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It could be reduced to 10 if at all, but nothing more than that IMO.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

We need one big name striker and a defender and winger IMO.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If Eduardo proves to be a hit, then he and Van Persie will be a very potent strikeforce. For me it's a the lack of English players that has hit Arsenal, there's no doubt some of their players have enormous potential.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll either work well this season for Arsenal or they'll just not work and with any luck Spurs will take 4th.

Arsenal need some men instead of buying all these boys.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

They have experience in postions that really require experience, i.e. Centre back, Goalkeeper and holding midfield. I really fancy Arsenal to do well this season for some reason. I also expect Van Persie to be one of the front runners for player of the season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted, I can't be bothered to look 

The Times has the probable team, which is different to the one I posted yesterday.

All the usual defence, but we're in a 4-3-3 with O'Shea on the right in midfield, Carrick in the middle, Ronaldo on the left.

Up front is Giggs, Rooney and Fletch.

Bit odd tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think Role Model just hit the nail on the head, Arsenal need to get some men, they need to buy someone like Vieria in my eyes before they become a realistic title threat again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Van Persie if he stays fit, will have a very good season, great player, can't help but dislike him due to how dirty he is though.



charismatic|enigma said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, I can't be bothered to look
> 
> The Times has the probable team, which is different to the one I posted yesterday.
> 
> ...


That would be very odd, can't see that happening.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He is a scumbag, just a really talented one.

And yea I'm guessing the Times reporter must have been high when he reported that. 

I see 433 with O'Shea, Carrick and Fletch in midfield with Rooney, Ronaldo and Giggs up front.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

A lot of people rate Diaby very highly and say he could be the next Vieria, although I ahven't seen much of him. Denilson looks a very skillful player, and obviously Fabregas has great ball control and is a brilliant passer. I think they really need a decent left winger as well, to be honest.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> He is a scumbag, just a really talented one.
> 
> And yea I'm guessing the Times reporter must have been high when he reported that.
> 
> I see 433 with O'Shea, Carrick and Fletch in midfield with Rooney, Ronaldo and Giggs up front.


Yeah that's much more likely. Still far too defensive for my liking though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Van Persie if he stays fit, will have a very good season, great player, can't help but dislike him due to how dirty he is though.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be very odd, can't see that happening.


That's what I thought, but that's what they've got it as.


And since I also can't be bothered to go find the transfer thread:



> Manchester United defender Mikael Silvestre is reportedly looking for a move away from Old Trafford.
> 
> The Frenchman has been angered after United manager Sir Alex Ferguson left him out of his squad to face Chelsea in the Community Shield on Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11667_2641450,00.html

LOL at them spelling 'hear' wrong.

He's not in the team because Evra > him. Simple as that. What's up with these so-called professionals in our squad? Stupid.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It certainly isn't ideal, but with only one striker in the squad, it's the most viable.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

No John Terry, No Drogba .


Nani on bench.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ Oh fucking rly?









Silvestre needs to know his role and shut his mouth.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

ive never really rated silvestre tbh, everyones always said he's a good defender but ive never seen it


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Silvestre is starting 

Drogba and Terry are both injured, Terry for at least a month. 

Mourinho's playing 3 wingers up front.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

9 out of the last 10 winners of the Shield haven't won the title. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, the shield looks like a bit of a curse, which team did win it?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea. Beat Arsenal in the Shield and then won the league.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So, should I cheer Chelsea today then?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I do love the new layout when announcing the teams and stuff, nice and jazzy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United look pretty up for it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Oops, it's about to start. I was too busy occupied with the Grandprix!

Ah, one of my pet hates, half the pictch is in the sun, half is in the shade 

They've got the score in the bottom left corner, and it looks awful, they should keep it in the top left :no:

Edit: Hold on, is that Silverstre I see? I thought someone posted an article saying he wasn't playing?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Double posting eh? 

Don't like where the score thing is, but it doesn't overly bother me....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, erm.. :side:

Hold on, did Tyler just say Hasslebaink is training with Chelsea? :shocked:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, training with the reserves apparently. Don't see Mourinho going for him though.

Edit- 1-0 United. Good Goal by Giggs.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

We're only losing because Terry and Drogba ain't in the squad... :cuss:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Can't see where a Chelsea goal is going to come from. 

I'd like to see Pens though....

Edit-1-1. Malouda. Good to see more than 1 goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Typical Utd goal, sheer class. Typical Chelsea boring boring boring, hit the ball forward, good finish from Malouda though, Rio should have done much better.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

1-1, fair game so far. Two good goals. We look more up for it though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nice to hear there'll be no extra time, straight to pens if it's level after 90 minutes. 

Hope we get a penalty shootout just for a bit of entertainment, from a neutral point of view.

Edit- PENS


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've been so much better than Chelsea, that's all I'm really bothered about. Lets see what happens next I guess.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Cech rarely saves penalties, so who knows.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

We've lost....

3-0 on penalties LMFAO


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LMAO!!!!

3-0. How shit are Chelsea at pens? Terrible pens, Cech saves none again.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

We're about as good as Sunderland were last time in the Premiership, good decision for no Extra time but seriously we are worse than England, LOL at Pizarro, utter shite he is, ship him back to Peru or Chile or wherever.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Awesome. Any victory against Chelsea is fantastic. 

Screw that omen.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice little morale booster. LOL at those penalties.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I never realised Van Der Sar sounded like Kermit the Frog :lmao


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I think I died a little inside after that loss, can't wait to hear Jose's comments though: 'We couldn't practice penalties because out flight was delayed and there were no books on penalties at Heathrow Airport.'


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

lol at those penalties from chelsea


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Exactly as I predicted; United winning on penalties 

That also marks the first time I've ever seen a penalty shoot-out victory after only 3 pens from each side, a clean sweep. Shame the match had to be ruined by ESPN's god awful American commentators.

And also, great work by Arsenal to secure the Pre-Season Double. The Emerites Cup and the Amsterdam Tournament  That's two pieces of Silverware already! :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well, Ukraine beat Switzerland in the World Cup 3-0, though Shevchenko missed the first one, so not quite the same.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Those pens were baaaaaaad. Shit loads of injuries for Chelsea, good day for Utd really, we played well and were really in control and easily the better side.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, Malouda, Cech, Wright Phillips and someone else I just forgot were apparently injured at half time, along with Terry and Drogba. Could be a hard start for Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Johnsen is injuried as weel.

I'm sure Chelsea will make a good start even with all the injuries.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Arsenal are usually good on the opening day and I'm expecting the match at Fulham to be no different. I'm just infuriated that despite the early kick-off it's not being televised in Australia 

Also I was sorta surprised to see Rio hit his penalty so well. I thought that penalty suckage might have run in the family but he proved me wrong.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, I wasn'texpecting him to score either. I guess I just remember Antons miss in the FA Cup Final two years ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Arsenal are usually good on the opening day and I'm expecting the match at Fulham to be no different. I'm just infuriated that despite the early kick-off it's not being televised in Australia


Well Chelsea/Birmingham is kicking off at the same time, so I'm guessing they're putting that game on instead.



Destiny said:


> Also I was sorta surprised to see Rio hit his penalty so well. I thought that penalty suckage might have run in the family but he proved me wrong.


I was surprised as well, great penalty.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

LMAO Mourinho just said Chelsea where the better team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I LOL'd at that, he's started his bullshit early this season, I thought he said he was going to stop with the crap.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Said they totally controlled the match. 

What game was he watching


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We won, that's all that matters. Ignore his bullshit.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I LOL'd at that, he's started his bullshit early this season, *I thought he said he was going to stop with the crap.*


 He did, but he fears telling the truth tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's just rather boring now, most of his answers are so predictable. The act's just got rather old.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I know. At first, I found him funny, but he's just become ridicules.

Where's Spooney? 6.0.6 sucks without him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mark Bright really is shite.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What was the game like guys?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Decent game. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL at the fact Cheslea scored no penalties.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't stand Mark Bright. Give me Alan Green anyday, or Spooney.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Where there any stand out performances?

I'd ask my Dad, but he normally chats shit :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not really. Malouda scored a nice goal, someone to watch...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt i will, i'm more interested in the Liverpool match. 

Atleast Man Utd won't win the league though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's all he really did though to be honest.

Nani wasn't really on long enough to make much of an impression, but he had some nice touches.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Mum said United probably edged it, so i'll take her word for it.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

united clearly looked like the better side tbcfh


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good win, I'm pleased. LOL at Chelsea in the penalties. Or more to the point, good work VDS  Much-needed confidence boost for him.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Man Utd looked good today, should've beaten Chelsea in the 90 minutes.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

We were definatly the better side in terms of attacking. You could tell that Chelsea were missing Drogba upfront. They created many chances at all. We didnt create that many but we created more than Chelsea.

I'm happy that we have won the Shield, I know there is that thing about the team who wins not winning the league but there is going to be another team that will win the Shield and then win the league and that team could well be us.

Evra played very well on the left wing. I'm sure he has cemented his spot as left back. He is so much better than Heinze in the attacking aspect and is pretty good defensively aswell.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I didn't think Chelsea's penalties were that bad, Van Der Sar just did very well in saving them


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Haven't seen any of the match, but needless to say delighted we beat them, all be it on pens. Looking forward to MOTD.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope you were watching it, because the highlights of the match just finished. :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Saving 3 penalties in a row is pretty amazing. I cant remember seeing someone do that before. He really is great with penatlies.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

They are just starting now in Northern Ireland. We had a simply fantastic show on about young farmers before that was apparenty too important to move timeslots.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm demanding Role Model puts a picture of the premiership champions in the first post in this thread. Just so everyone remembers who the champions are .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> They are just starting now in Northern Ireland. We had a simply fantastic show on about young farmers before that was apparenty too important to move timeslots.



Haha my bad.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...0j6_chelsea-v-manchester-united-communi_sport

Penalty highlights.


Just thinking, all our takers were English. They all scored. Lampard didn't. McClaren, if you're in charge for our next penalty shoot-out, take note.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...scussion-thread-07-08-season.html#post4624982


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Despite his great penalty, I wouldn't want Ferdinand taking an England penalty. I dunno, it's just something about defenders taking penalites (Southgate, Pearce), except perhaps Ashley Cole. We really miss Shearer, he was a class penalty taker.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...scussion-thread-07-08-season.html#post4624982


:lmao

Quality 










tbh.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...scussion-thread-07-08-season.html#post4624982


I now forgive you for all those "Kane > Danielson" remarks :$ .

Edit: Mourinho shouldnt abuse his players, No need to bitch slap Lamps.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

A thread opening page has never looked so good.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/361183-official-premier-league-fa-cup-carling-cup-discussion-thread-07-08-season.html#post4624982


 Quality. 



> I didn't think Chelsea's penalties were that bad, Van Der Sar just did very well in saving them


 Nah, the were pathetic. Still, a great achievement to save 3 pens.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They were all at a good height for a keeper to save, you have to keep them low or put it right under the bar.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How did the ref not give a pen for the push on big Vid?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Ref had a pretty shitty game really.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

That's what I thought too. We need decent refs and video technology IMO. 


Anyway, I'm off to bed. Night.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Interesting that 3 goalscorers for United were all English, considering how shite the English are at pens.

However, Chelsea's two englishmen did their best to prove that theory to be correct.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The video tech would've won Liverpool the game tonight, Kuyt's shot was yards over the line.

Night Alex


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Lee Dixon has his head screwed on. His picks are the same as mine.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kuyt's shot was further over the line than Geoff Hurst's, and a hell of alot more important.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Kuyt's shot was further over the line than Geoff Hurst's, and a hell of alot more important.


Let's take it to court, this case > the Tevez case.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Didnt see the match myself, but have heard Van Der Sar played a blinder, this true?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not as such in the match, didn't have alot to do, but he saved all 3 of Chelsea's penalties in the shootout which is impressive to say the least.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Not really. Apart from the penalty saves, he had fuck all to do.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

i only got to see the last 15 min of the game, and even with that my stream kept freezing up. but i must say vds did a great job stopping the penalty's during the shootout


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He wasn't tested at all, picking the ball out of the net and saving the spotkicks were basically it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Foster is back with you this season. Give him a season, and i think he'll be ready to take over from Van Der Sar


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's out injuried till around March, so I doubt he'll get much action this season which a real shame.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's pretty shit. He could be an amazing keeper in time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

After watching the Liverpool vs Feyenoord friendly yesterday (and yes I know its "only" a friendly) I have started to think that the only thing holding the team back is Rafa's tactics.

He needs to give the strikers, wingers and Stevie more freedom to attack and move about. Instead of giving them all tactical work to do. Players like Babel, Torres and Kuyt could be lethal if they we allowed to run riot.

I hope Rafa will realise this sooner rather than later


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This setback really couldn't have come at a worse time for him, it's so unlucky, he picked it up in the last game of the season which of course didn't matter as Watford were already down.

Rafa's tactics let you down every year in the league, chances are it'll be same this season.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rafa's tactics let you down every year in the league, chances are it'll be same this season.


Yah, that's my fear :$

This should be the team that plays the majority of games, home and away:

*Reina

Finnan Carra Agger Riise

Benayoun Gerrard Alonso Kewell

Kuyt Torres*​

Then have Babel slowly move into the team replacing Kewell, and let the attacking players play with freedom.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd have Pennant over Benayoun, and Mascherano over Alonso out of those.

EDIT: And Crouch for Kuyt


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alonso *has* to play the majority of games with Stevie. Masch and Momo should only play if we are playing Utd or Chelsea. Crouch should play in tough away games but not so much at home. As for Pennant, I like him as a player. But at the moment I think Yossi is the better option.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Reina

Finnan Carra Agger Riise

Mascherano

Gerrard Alonso 

Kuyt Torres Kewell​
I think that would be better maybe, something a little different from the bog standard system Liverpool always play and lets face hasn't worked the best in the league with Rafa in charge.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If either Crouch of Pennant play, the other should definitely play. They have a great understanding, and were starting to hit up a pretty good partnership last season.

I'm trying to resist the temptation of saying Momo should play, but i don't get your logic for Alonso over Mascha :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alonso is better than Mascherano attacking wise. We need to be more attacking at home and there is no need for a defensive midfielder in most home games, apart from Utd and Chelsea.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If we play Mascha though, it would give Gerrard more room to rome, and get into attacking positions. And he going totally all out in attack, would be more effective than both he and Xabi going medium attacking.

*Terrible grammar there btw :$*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I still think Alonso and Gerrard are our best 2 midfielders and they both need to play. Masch is great but is only needed in certain games :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I prefer Mascha to Alonso. He breaks play down better, and would allow Gerrard to advance more.

Last season Alonso was poor, i get the feeling he mightn't be that much better this year :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I still think Alonso and Gerrard are our best 2 midfielders and they both need to play. Masch is great but is only needed in certain games :$


I agree totally.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Masch is good for closing down particular players and will be used in games that we can't afford to lose, but Alonso is too good to be left out of the Lineup, his passing, shooting and his intelligence in the game is second to none in the team. 

I'd play this:

Reina

Finnan - Carra - Agger - Riise

Yossi - Gerrard - Alonso - Babel

Torres - Kuyt​But he other way I'd do it when we need a win in a big game is. 

Reina

Finnan - Carra - Agger - Riise

Mascherano

Benayoun------------------Babel

Gerrard

Torres- Kuyt​
Rafa tried Torres on the right of midfield yesterday, almost as an experiment and quickly moved him back up front. He said after the match Gerrard will be purely a middle man, so I'm happy with that. Obviously wide positions will be Benayoun/Pennant and Kewell/Babel. Kewell and Babel will probably rotate a little because of Ryan being brand new to the Prem but I think other than that our team will be pretty similar most of the time. Center mid is Gerrard and Masch/Alonso and sometimes Sissoko. Defense is covered. Up front should be Torres and Kuyt with Crouch coming in to the odd game, he's sill important to us.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Crouch mightn't work as hard as Kuyt, but he will get us more goals i am pretty sure, and create more problems, so i'd definitely play him over Kuyt if i got the option.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kuyt works hard, but yeah Crouch will get you more goals.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kuyt scored more league goals last season, however Crouch had a bit of a run of scoring in the CL. I still think Kuyt's goals should be noted more, and it was only his first season....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Crouch was our overall leading scorer. Plus, he is tall, and so i am, therefore, he should start :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Torres will automatically be 1st choice and will play nearly every game. With Kuyt, Voronin and Crouch rotating. We certainly have a lot better striking options this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, he scored more in all competitions but not by much. Kuyt was solid in the league and for a first season it was good, I'd still expect him to get more this year....Crouch's height sometimes makes him trip over himself :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Crouch is woeful in the air for someone his height :$

Torres will play pretty much every game...hopefully not on the wing :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres will not be playing on the wing. Last night was a one off, we were losing and they were kicking us with their biased referee in tact every time we got close to goal so I think Rafa just tried something new, as soon as we got back into it Torres moved straight back up front. When we need points, which Rafa himself has noted we need early in the season ad consistantly all the way through, Torres will no doubt play up front. 

Crouch can put a good header in, he just ends up using his defender as a climbing frame and gets penalised


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, Crouch either can't get a header in at all, with any power, or he climbs over another player. He does get penalised far too much though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Crouch is improving in the air though, look at his headed goal against Arsenal last season. He needs to do that more often.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have heard that in training he has been improving alot. If he and Pennant get a good partnership and link up going, i can see that being a good area of scoring for us.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He can head well enough now, just the fouling that he needs to sort out but defenders will go down easily if he even touches them so he has to be careful.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Exactly. Referees give fould against so easily.

In all fairness to him, it is very hard for him to actaully get a header fairly if it is about 6 inches too low.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I heard a rumour somewhere that Man City want Crouchie and would be prepared to pay up to £12m. I'd take that money for him tbh :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I would too :$

Apart from i'd be pissed, as i spent a tenner on a shirt which has his face on it :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd take the mone because we could do with some more signings, but do feel he is valuable to us, and I think Rafa wants to keep him. Money talks though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Crouch is probably our third striker in Rafas' eyes. Even if we did sell him, i think we'd make an impulse buy, and make it a waste of money. :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

14 million quid would buy us a class player, seeing as we still have money left over apparently. Though I have no idea who we have aspirations to get so perhaps just getting money for a valuable player if we don't even have a big transfer in mind could be a waste.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

krull mr extreme said:


> 14 million quid would buy us a class player, seeing as we still have money left over apparently. Though I have no idea who we have aspirations to get so perhaps just getting money for a valuable player if we don't even have a big transfer in mind could be a waste.....


Precisely.

Rafa would be in a rush to buy someone, to prevent him getting any heat from the fans, so might buy the wrong player. 12 million is alot of money to waste.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I still think we need to sign another centre back. We need someone better than Sami(although a legend) to cover for Carra and Agger.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have Paletta.

He can.....kick people :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Precisely.
> 
> Rafa would be in a rush to buy someone, to prevent him getting *any heat *from the fans, so might buy the wrong player. 12 million is alot of money to waste.


Wrestle-speak FTW :side: 


But yeah, I agree. I'm not even sure we have a transfer lined up, could be a bad move but we don't know what Rafa's thinking, maybe he does have in his head what he'd do if he got some money off Crouchy's transfer.

Palletta can take a long walk off a short bridge, a new center back is a good idea considering we only have 2 very solid ones in Carra and Agger, Sami is a tad old now, bless him, and is bound to be too slow at times to catch up, we need killer instinct at the back.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't usually flame our own players. But, Paletta fucking sucks. He can go back to Argentina for all I care.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The likelihood is that he would buy some Spanish striker nobody has ever heard of.

Saying that, i can;t see Crouch getting sold anyway.

Paletta makes me LOL so much at him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah some unknown Spanish guy sounds right. 

David Villa

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt he'll sell Crouch. Still plently of time for him to bring in a few young Spanish players though, so don't fear.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Paletta actually does have alot of talent, he just seems to centre it around kicking the fuck out of players.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Paletta actually does have* alot of talent, *he just seems to centre it around kicking the fuck out of players.


He certianly has none of that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

krull mr extreme said:


> He certianly has none of that.


He does.

He just doesn't seem interested in getting the ball fairly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> He does.
> 
> He just doesn't seem interested in getting the ball fairly.


Exactly. What talented players do that. 

well there is Sissoko


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:sad:

When Sissoko first started for us, everyone was raving about him. Then he got injured a few times, and he lost form at the end of last season, and now everybody thinks he is utter shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not shit, but he really does look useless a lot of the time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

This isn't me making excuses for him, but he had severe problems with his eyes at the end of last season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's looked good in Pre-Season, not alot to go by but he hasn't looked like the dufus he is made out. He's been a rock, letting nobody past. Not the most skillfull player and his passing is meh, but as far as being a midfield workhorse, he's superb.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> This isn't me making excuses for him, but he had severe problems with his eyes at the end of last season.



Then he shouldn't really have been playing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Even before his injuries his distribution was poor. It's even worse now :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He and Vorinon have been our two best players. 

I marked for the commentator who said it would be a disgrace of Sissoko didn't start against Villa.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> He and Vorinon have been our two best players.
> 
> I marked for the commentator who said it would be a disgrace of Sissoko didn't start against Villa.


Who said that? David Platt?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Then he shouldn't really have been playing.


They gave him the goggle things but they didn't really do alot. He was eventually kind of outed by Masch


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sissoko won't start, he may come on as a sub at best. He is 4th choice centre midfielder.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't get why all these motherfucker mates of mine, seem to think that Mascha has a better distribution than Momo. There both poor tbh :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you blind Ste?  Mascha has very good distribution and is very good on the ball. Alot better than Momo has ever been :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Who said that? David Platt?


Whoever was the commentator on Froday Night against Shanghai

Mascha's distribution against Charlton on the last day was bollocks.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Man City's Bianchi turned up at Man Utd training
> 
> tribalfooball.com - August 06, 2007
> 
> ...


:lmao

Not as bad as Barthez, I read that he ended up in Liverpool on his first day :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Barthez was obviously attracted to greatness

That would be incredibly embarassing for him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Everyone was bollocks against Charlton except Harry Kewell. Masch's distribution is normally fine, and he's comfortable on the ball.

Edit- Wow, Barthez's mistake sounds as bad as his goalkeeping for United


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

krull mr extreme said:


> Everyone was bollocks against Charlton except Harry Kewell. Masch's distribution is normally fine, and he's comfortable on the ball.


He's more comfortable on the ball than Sissoko, but his distribution gets overrated.

Oh, and Fowler was amazing in that match.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> *Barthez was obviously attracted to greatness*
> 
> That would be incredibly embarassing for him.


Ah, that would explain it - he went to Everton


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL 

I remember when Ron Atkinson sat in the wrong dug-out his 1st game as Forest manager (I think?) and sat next to all the Arsenal subs. It took him about 10 seconds to realise he was with the wrong team aswell


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember hearing about Atkinson 

I'm marking out sitting in Gladder Street on Saturday when Everton lose


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> He's more comfortable on the ball than Sissoko, but his distribution gets overrated.
> 
> Oh, and Fowler was amazing in that match.


Forgot about God 

Alex, greatness teams normally manage to qualify for the CL :agree:

The Ron Atkinson dug-out mistake was on Premiership years (great show) the other day. I LOL'd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was slightly disappointing that Fowler got brought off a second before we got a Pen. That could have been the greatest ending to an amazing career ever.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They should have let Fowler come back on to take the penalty. Who would mind, it was a nothing game anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We had that penalty to get third, so it wasn't really a nothing game


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL
> 
> I remember when Ron Atkinson sat in the wrong dug-out his 1st game as Forest manager (I think?) and sat next to all the Arsenal subs. It took him about 10 seconds to realise he was with the wrong team aswell


I've got that on a football 'nightmares' video  It's quality.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> We had that penalty to get third, so it wasn't really a nothing game


Meh, 3rd, 4th. Same thing :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nick Hancock Football Nightmares?

If so, legendary video.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got that as well. Awesome stuff.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I have it too, it owns. Own Goals and Gaffs makes me chuckle too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

'He's Clear, he's clear, he's clearly a twat' 

That made me LOL for so long.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Nick Hancock Football Nightmares?
> 
> If so, legendary video.


It might be that, or another one I've got - 'Own Goals and Gaffs' 

It was £1.99 in WHSmith :hb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You can't beat Bradley Walsh's Soccer Shockers, to be honest, even if it isn't very long. The bit where someone makes a load of cock-ups and then turns round to reveal his name as 'Turdo' was priceless :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have that too, and another one with Nice Hancock, when he's in a hospital or something.

Never get tired of it really


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> It might be that, or another one I've got - *'Own Goals and Gaffs' *
> 
> It was £1.99 in WHSmith :hb


The one with Rory McGrath or the other one? 

After a Maradonna miss he high fives a teamate

"He's missed the target but he's such a cheat his teamates assume he's been given the goal anyway"

:hb


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, it's with Rory McGrath 











Just seen this picture of Gerard Pique. He's a beast, imagine him and Vidic at the back


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nobody beats Chris Samba for being a beast. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ibrahima Sonko is a bit a a killer aswell. Him and Samba in a fight would be interesting.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wasn't talking in that way he was a beast :side:

In a fight, i doubt there is anyone in the Premiership who would take Samab


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pique is a scary looking fucker now, long gone is the baby face look.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pique is a scary looking fucker now, long gone is the baby face look.


:agree: I've got the United magazine from when he signed for us, he looks so different.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I wasn't talking in that way he was a beast :side:
> 
> In a fight, i doubt there is anyone in the Premiership who would take Samab


:side:

My mate at school (United fan) says that Rooney could knock out any player in the Premiership.

Once he said Rooney was tougher than Joe Calzaghe :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pique could be a success if he gets enough games.

Rooney isn't badass at all, tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Your mates with a United Fan :no:

Carragher could take Rooney :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ade Akinbiyi could take everyone :side:

That Pique guy looks scary


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shame about Akinbyis finishing skills.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He missed like 6 shots from 8 yards out against us once, all over the bar (Fowler got a hat-trick that game). It was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I remember when Akinbiyi missed atleast 2 open goals against us when he was playing for Leicester :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carragher doesn't seem that tough tbh, Dong could take him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He made me LOL on a constant basis. Someone paid like 5 million for him once too i think


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I remember when he finally scored for Leicester, he went mad and did an interview saying he told us he'd prove everyone wrong. Then he had like a 2 year patch with no goals :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it was Peter Taylor who paid 5 million for him, so not too surprising.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Carragher doesn't seem that tough tbh, Dong could take him.


Dong was trained in Martial Arts by the late Bruce Lee :side:

Some say he has already passed Lee in terms of skill. Expect the motion picture "Enter The Dong" to be released soon.

:side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Akinbiyi, why do people keep paying money for him? He's proven time and time again to be useless.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Racial Stereotyper, Matt.

Sissoko could take anyone, apart from Paletta


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Dong was trained in Martial Arts by the late Bruce Lee :side:
> 
> Some say he has already passed Lee in terms of skill. Expect the motion picture "Enter The Dong" to be released soon.
> 
> :side:


That sounds like a cheap rate porn video.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

krull mr extreme said:


> That sounds like a cheap rate porn video.


Nah, he already has one out. Dong and Jenna Jameson :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

'Ding Dong, i'm ringing you bell' sounds better.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> 'Ding Dong, i'm ringing you bell' sounds better.


:lmao

That's class, they should make that film just for the name really :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't mock the Dong.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Don't mock the Dong.


Dong is there to be mocked, it's what he's for.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Nah, he already has one out. Dong and Jenna Jameson :side:


 That would actually be hilarious to watch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Dong is there to be mocked, it's what he's for.


He's here to score goals, he's a goalscoring machine, tbh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's here to score goals, he's a goalscoring machine, tbh.


Post a video of all his goals for Utd plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll take far too much time, soz.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

True. There are so many classic strikes to choose from.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not really, his glory days are still to come.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Not at Utd though, Barca are chasing him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still laugh at the fact that Simon Hill said Dong Fangzhaou's nickname in the Chinese national team was "Little Dong"

:lmao

I don't think he meant it to come out like that on national TV, but it was the hardest I've laughed during a game of football.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

A lot of foreign names are like that, I think it's just a nickname, Ronaldinho actually means 'Little Ronaldo' but LOL at Little Dong.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> *I still laugh at the fact that Simon Hill said Dong Fangzhaou's nickname in the Chinese national team was "Little Dong"
> *
> :lmao
> 
> I don't think he meant it to come out like that on national TV, but it was the hardest I've laughed during a game of football.


BAWWWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'd mark out if Dong is our top scorer at the end of the season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll just be happy if he scores a few goals, maybe next season he can be top scorer. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Man, this thread is at 57 pages all ready and it hasnt even started yet .


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Funny thing is, I think about half of the pages are filled with comments about Dong.

Lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> Man, this thread is at 57 pages all ready and it hasnt even started yet .


Hype hype hype.









This will end up being the biggest thread this section has ever had by the time the season finishes tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not just Dong comments, but 'predictions' from Bradders or Bradley or whatever he's calling himself now. :hb


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

So here we go, another season.

I'm hoping Arsenal can do well this season, obviously it will be tough with the competition being raised, and i'm not expecting a top 3 finish, but this could be a great season too start building for the feauture.

Other teams i'll be rooting for this season because of family support will be...Leicester City, Plymouth Argyle, West Ham United and Stevenage Borough.

Unfortunatly i'll be living in the US for the majority season so i won't get tat much of the action, WF will be my main source for information regarding.

Up the Arsenal.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> Not just Dong comments, but 'predictions' from Bradders or Bradley or whatever he's calling himself now. :hb



Lol they are world class predictions mind, you cant fault them  .


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Hype hype hype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully, this is shaping up to be an amazing season, alot of teams seem to have invested in young players with a lot of pace, lets hope for a fast flowing open season (with a Blackburn victory at the end of it)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

A Blackburn victory might well be Bradders next prediction.

And shit, me and Role Model have alot of posts in this thread already :$


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> A Blackburn victory might well be Bradders next prediction.
> 
> And shit, me and Role Model have alot of posts in this thread already :$


no he'll be betting vBookie points on United not making the Champions league :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Finally saw Dong's goal from Saturday and it was quality.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rusty said:


> no he'll be betting vBookie points on United not making the Champions league :no:


There is no Sports VBookie though


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> There is no Sports VBookie though


PM David and you will get a generic response 

*There is a football vBookie on the soccer forum, if you want one go there.

Just watched the Community Shield there, Chelseas penalties were awful, were they not taught to strecth the keeper and keep it low?

All of their penalties were at a good height a yard or 2 either side of the keeper


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I saw Chelseas' pens just before, and i agree, they were poor, Easy height for Van Der Sar.

They need to learn from us.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I saw Chelseas' pens just before, and i agree, they were poor, Easy height for Van Der Sar.
> 
> They need to learn from us.


Rooney's was great, useless bastard, hope he turns up on Wednesday night for the big game.

what was the Gerrard incident? just saw him being substituted on Sky Sports News and he didn't look happy


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

A bad tackle went in on him, and he reacted like a complete twat.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He did react badly, I'm just glad he didn't get sent off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rusty said:


> Rooney's was great, useless bastard, hope he turns up on Wednesday night for the big game.
> 
> what was the Gerrard incident? just saw him being substituted on Sky Sports News and he didn't look happy


Little bastard called Drenthe was biting at our heels, diving and getting angry all day, he took out Gerrard with a nasty foul, then overreacted to a Mascherano tackle and shit himself with Dan Agger started shouting at him, Lucius then gave Agger a few shoves so Gerrard strutted over and gave him and big push in the face then bedlam ensued and yellow cards were dished out. He was lucky to have got a yellow, not red.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Everyone I know is saying things like Gerrard doesn't normally act like that and he was provoked, utter nonsense. Gerrard let his ego get the best of him there. Who will be the first player to get sent off first this season, my *prediction* is Chelsea's Ben Haim, seriously he can't hit a clean tackle. I hope Terry comes back sooner than 4 weeks.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ben Haim was great at the back for you in the Sheild in my opinion. He covered pretty much everything. 

Gerrard reacted angrily, but he doesn't normally go around shoving people in the face, he shouts at the referee and pulls an agressive face, but he caused every player on the pitch to be involved in that scuffle in the end, and that is pretty out of character.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ben Haim is a dirty cheat tbh, hate the player.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If Terry and Drogba are both out, i cant see Chelsea winning their first 5 games, which i think will be crucial too the title race.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope Terry and Drogba miss our game against them, would be a huge boost.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not writing Chelsea off even in early game even if they're missing some players, it's foolish, they weren't exactly terrible yesterday and they were playing the best team in the league.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

True, although, what i see is a team that has been put together with a lot of money and not much thought. For a team to play well they must play well together, and i will be interested to see how some players fit in, Pizzaro being the key example.

If Mourinho gets them playing well together, i think Man United will have a very difficult title defence, but i'm still going with the reds.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killer K said:


> *If Terry and Drogba are both out, i cant see Chelsea winning their first 5 games*, which i think will be crucial too the title race.


What? Even without those two key players they are still a fantastic side.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Best bits about yesterday tbh:










Rooney telling the Chelsea fans to be quiet 











Him trying to take out Ben Haim. LOL at Haim's expression. And Ashley Cole in the background 











:lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

:lmao @ That last pic.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Later...










:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dear god almightly, but honestly, it's not much of a surprise.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao

Quality pics.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol 10/10 for those.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That last pic is brilliant. I thought they'd be a funny one of Wright Phillips holding up Van Der Sar's leg.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Those pics are fantastic. :lmao

Steven Gerrard should be given a 3 match ban. And I can't wait till our game on Wednesday night. We get to see all the new signings in one match.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Those pics are fantastic. :lmao
> 
> Steven Gerrard should be given a 3 match ban. And I can't wait till our game on Wednesday night. We get to see all the new signings in one match.


Which game will they be playing in? Because there's two matches, against Glentoran and Dunfermaline. I presume one will be the full-team and one will a jobber team


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect the new signings will be in one game and then maybe the side expected to start on Saturday will be in another. Or it will be a total mix.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd like a mix, because I'll be watching the Sky Sports game, and for once I'll be able to see them in decent quality. So far all I've used is streams. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Those pics are fantastic. :lmao
> 
> *Steven Gerrard should be given a 3 match ban*. And I can't wait till our game on Wednesday night. We get to see all the new signings in one match.


For a yellow card? Noooo


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> :lmao


nuff said haha


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i know this is probably in the wrong section, but you guys might know. does anyone know whos hosting soccer AM this year, i know lovejoy left but i dont know whos replacing him, does anyone know?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> i know this is probably in the wrong section, but you guys might know. does anyone know whos hosting soccer AM this year, i know lovejoy left but i dont know whos replacing him, does anyone know?


Andy Goldstein


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

charismatic|enigma said:


> Andy Goldstein


oh right, cheers. never heard of him, what does he do?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> oh right, cheers. never heard of him, what does he do?


I think he does the All Sports Show or something


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's a tit who thinks he's a God. Not choosing Tubes to be the new presenter was a big mistake. 

I give the show maybe two more season max.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

yer they should have either chosen tubes or possibly rocket


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Goldstein is brilliance IMO. Watch him on Soccer AM's All Sports Show, and you'll see how good he is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He annoys me to be honest, not sure why I really care though, I haven't properly watched Soccer AM in a long time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I watch Soccer AM if i don't have a tennis or football match on Saturday Morning.

They should try and concise it into 2 hours IMO.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't watch Soccer AM that much as it is on too early so I miss usually the first two hours and it can be quite boring sometimes but good in other parts, don't go out my way to watch it though.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't like Goldstein either. Not that it matters, it's not like I watch Soccer Am at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I usually only ever watch the last hour for Tubes and the 3rd eyes and that's only what I remember/can be bothered.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The last half an hour is probably the best bit off it, with Crossbar Challenge, Showboat, 3rd Eye, and Road to Wembley or whatever it will be called this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> The last half an hour is probably the best bit off it, with Crossbar Challenge, Showboat, 3rd Eye, and Road to Wembley or whatever it will be called this year.


Exactly, the rest of the show isn't worth watching.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's why i said it should be concised down to one hour.

The All Sports Show is greatness, however it's on at an awkward time for me :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I haven't watched it for a long time, it had biiiiig loooooonnnng boring parts that I could never sit through, so I normally turned off after a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sky+ 4 tha win, tbf.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> That's why i said it should be concised down to one hour.
> 
> The All Sports Show is greatness, however it's on at an awkward time for me :sad:


Is that the one thats always on Sky Three? Well I'm sure thats the name of it as I always see it on that channel upstairs on freeview.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's on Sky One at 6pm, Friday Night i think.

There is a repeat later on on Friday though i think...


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> It's on Sky One at 6pm, Friday Night i think.
> 
> There is a repeat later on on Friday though i think...


Most likely is then.

On another note, Chelsea's pens yesterday where piss poor.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They should take lessons from us really.

Saying that, i just went for a game of football, and the quality of my pens were shit too :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sky+ 4 tha win, tbf.


gtfo. 

I've got Sky downstairs and a uber-cool addition thingy that lets me watch it upstairs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've got Sky in my room, and a laptop, so i win :hb


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got cable so I get Setanta Sports package free


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I've got Virgin Media, I should kill myself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That reminds me I still need to order Setanta Sports....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Virign Media gets Setanta for free apparently....


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

We don't ( I don't think.)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You get some sort of special deal, I thought.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Mate has Virign Media, and he was saying how happy he is, that he gets Setanta, as now he has 46 games or whatever, and the Liverpool Channel.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, just checked, you only get it free with the the XL package. Unfortunately, I only have the jobber package.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That pretty much sucks for you then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lawls, unlucky.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I have the XL package and yes it's free. Setanta Sports News starts next Saturday too to replace Sky Sports News :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Really. Damn, i loved SSN, although the new skins sucked.

Atleast they have the same initials :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I like the new design now.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Great news about the new Setanta Sports News Channel next week. I'm sick of running upstairs to see what is going on when my mates tell me to watch SSN.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hate the design, it looks like something from the year 3000 :sad:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> That pretty much sucks for you then.


 Yeah it's terrible. Been even worse since they cut SSN and Bravo got rid of Serie A.

Has Sky Sports news been cancelled then?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seems pretty strange that they are ending SSN, just after getting a new skin....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They aren't. 

It's just not on the Virgin shite.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

j20 said:


> Yeah it's terrible. Been even worse since they cut SSN and Bravo got rid of Serie A.
> 
> Has Sky Sports news been cancelled then?


On VM yeah. All is good though, Setanta sports news has Kelly Dalglish


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O, so i'll get two sports news channels 

Kelly Dalglish is a shadow of her father.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Role Model said:


> They aren't.
> 
> It's just not on the Virgin shite.


Pfft, we have more football than you for free :flip:

Ste, I assume you have Sky because you're saying you will have two news channels? Well the setanta one is exclusive to VM for the time being.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I haven't seen the new SSN design yet. I've got Sky, and I've got both Sports and News packages but I don't get SSN 

And I've lost my freeview box  and I can't find my TV tuner for my PC


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

David said:


> On VM yeah. All is good though, Setanta sports news has Kelly Dalglish


The Girls on SSN are fitter, tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

charismatic|enigma said:


> *I haven't seen the new SSN design yet. I've got Sky, and I've got both Sports and News packages but I don't get SSN*
> 
> And I've lost my freeview box  and I can't find my TV tuner for my PC


That's rather odd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> Ste, I assume you have Sky because you're saying you will have two news channels? Well the setanta one is exclusive to VM for the time being.


Shit, i thought that it would be an added part of the Setanta package that i bought recently :sad: :$



> And I've lost my freeview box


How did you manage that?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

It's odd considering it's a free channel, so it should be on even the most basic of Sky package you get...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I need to order Setanta still, probably get LFCTV too eventually. Sky+ owns, best thing I ever got :agree:. I have a laptop too so I own everyone :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Grandad has SSN, and he has the bare minimal Sky Package as a whole.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Shit, i thought that it would be an added part of the Setanta package that i bought recently :sad: :$
> 
> 
> 
> *How did you manage that?*


I don't know  I was clearing my room out the other week and I can't find it now. :$


And yeah, its a free channel so I should get it. Methinks a call to Sky is in order. :agree:

And I have a laptop and a desktop in my room so :flip:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:lmao 

Calling Sky takes the piss, if i remember correct. You have to get through about 5 different sections, before you can even speak to anyone


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I haven't seen the new SSN design yet. I've got Sky, and I've got both Sports and News packages but I don't get SSN
> 
> *And I've lost my freeview box  and I can't find my TV tuner for my PC *


You really do suck :lmao. How on earth do you lose a freeview box 

I have a desktop in my room too, and an HD TV. I pwn :side:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Someone needs to run a predictions thread....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> :lmao
> 
> Calling Sky takes the piss, if i remember correct. You have to get through about 5 different sections, before you can even speak to anyone


That's why I can't be fucked to do it :$



> You really do suck :lmao. How on earth do you lose a freeview box


I really don't know 
I took it out of my room I think and I forgot where I put it :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

David said:


> Someone needs to run a predictions thread....


I'm sure someone said they were going to do it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

David said:


> Someone needs to run a predictions thread....


Stainless is, although i would have thought he would have opened it by now.

I wouldn't mind doing it, if he didn't.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

David said:


> Someone needs to run a predictions thread....


 MUF did the last one, but he's banned just now. I'll guess he'll do it when he comes back.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Stainless said he would I think. MUF said he has no time to do it.....


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I reckon we should also be aloud our own vBookie, since SoccerForum is fucking shite.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

j20 said:


> I reckon we should also be aloud our own vBookie, since SoccerForum is fucking shite.


I'm working on that but for now it will just probably be a "who will win the premiership" one.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

David said:


> I'm working on that but for now it will just probably be a "who will win the premiership" one.


Meh, it is better than nothing


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

David said:


> I'm working on that.


 Soccer forum or our own vBookie? eitherway it's good.









Edit - Didn't see your edit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Soccer Forum is the shiznit. I love it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MMN is a moderator there, therefore, the forum sucks :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD is a SMod there.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Prem predictions game is open for bidness, post em up you silly ******.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ :lmao Racist

I think within a week, i could be a moderator there.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> POD is a SMod there.


All SMods suck tbh 


no ban plz


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

The site is run so poorly it's untrue.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Which one. :side:


Soccer Forum is far too active for my taste.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I am not a racist, I might be a homophobe, a sexist and a racist, but I am not a communist!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Which one. :side:
> 
> 
> Soccer Forum is far too active for my taste.


The discussion is top class.



> Over the summber I went to LA and went to the David Beckham Academy and it was really cool and met some people who played pro!





> I support 2 teams Manchester United and the other one is and Newcastle United





> We need one more post in this part of the forum to get 1,000!


tbh.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Which one. :side:
> 
> 
> Soccer Forum is far too active for my taste.


 This one. Only on a site like this could a complete fucktard like you become a Supermod. :no: 




*JOKE NO BAN PLZ*​


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/361922-premiership-2007-2008-a.html


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

David said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/361922-premiership-2007-2008-a.html


I love you.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

This takes the piss, i just bet 9000 points on that fat girl, so only have 732 left or something, when there's people, namely staff, walking around with millions of points :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> This takes the piss, i just bet 9000 points on that fat girl, so only have 732 left or something, when there's people, namely staff, walking around with millions of points :side:


I have 22


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll bet a couple of points, most likely on Sunderland to win the league.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

David said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/361922-premiership-2007-2008-a.html


Cool


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> England coach Steve McClaren is to renew his attempts to persuade Liverpool defender Jamie Carragher not to retire from international football.
> 
> Carragher has hinted he no longer wants to play a bit-part role for England.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/6933910.stm


I've given up hope on England anyway, so discuss


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In case anyone didn't notice, that was a hint to donate me points..... :side:

EDIT: Carra, just stay with us.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Does it make a difference if he retires or not? It's not like he plays, plus we have a shitload of good defenders anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd prefer now, that Carra just stays where his heart is. He's made his decision, and that should be final.

Plus, he wouldn't be back in contention if Terry was still fit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carra just has never proved good enough at International level, he should 'retire' now and just stick with club football.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's a shame, a partnership between him and Terry could have been amazing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He wouldn't have made any difference to Englands fotunes over the past few years, that I'm quite sure of.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

He's vastly overrated (by Livepool fans anyway.) He's a good player, but Livepool fans praise him as if he's some sort of god.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's cuz we suck 8) Still, he doesn't get many chances, and it's not like we're a team that achieves so much that wehave to turn players players away, we might as well have given him a few chances


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> He's vastly overrated (by Livepool fans anyway.) He's a good player, but Livepool fans praise him as if he's some sort of god.


Totally, I guess simply because he cares for the club, his talent clearly gets overrated.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's saved us many a time, hens the huge credit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, i see where yor coming from. It is annoying for us though, that he gets overlooked so badly, and underrated.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

krull mr extreme said:


> He's saved us many a time, hens the huge credit.


I understand that, it's the people saying he deserves to start for England when he's look unworthy every time he's put the shirt on.

He gets credit, but when he's overrated so hugely by Liverpool fans, it means he ends up getting less praise.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lampard hasn't really cut it at international level in the last couple of years either. He just seems to hinder Gerrard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I understand that, it's the people saying he deserves to start for England when he's look unworthy every time he's put the shirt on.


True, he doesn't quite do it for his country as he does for Liverpool. We have a general high regard for all our players, especially Carragher so whether he really deserves to be in the Ingurland squad whether he achieved for them or not, because of how well he plays for us. 

The ingenius new name for Momo Sissoko fans makes me laugh....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carra isn't overrated. The dedication he has to his game, pretty much with the fact he lives by me, and i always see him, makes him my footballing hero.



> The ingenius new name for Momo Sissoko fans makes me laugh....


MomoSexual?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Lampard hasn't really cut it at international level in the last couple of years either. He just seems to hinder Gerrard.


 He was class for us for a period of time. I think it was from Euro 04 till sometime in 2005. But since then he hasn't done much, and I think he should be dropped.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lampard has just sort of gone about his business without trying all that hard for at least a year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lampard, now he is overrated. All he does is pretty much score goals. Saying that, that isn't a bad quality to have.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was terrible yesterday, hopefully he continues that form.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I love seeing him play badly. It makes me LOL.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He played?


Oh yeah he missed a penalty, other than that he was nowhere


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh I'm used to him playing so poorly, I'm shocked when he plays even slightly well these days.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll give him it, 2 years ago, he was very good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he was great for club and country, but he's just become lazy.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Is it just me, or has Lampard not scored much since the start of the year? I mean, he scored a few in the F.A cup, but in the league he didn't get that many.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Is it just me, or has Lampard not scored much since the start of the year? I mean, he scored a few in the F.A cup, but in the league he didn't get that many.


He had a very average season last year, must have been playing along side Ballack.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The year Chelsea won the Premiership for the first time he was absoulutely top class, but as he got rated more and more, the less impressive he started to look, maybe the pressure got to him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, he was one of our best players in the run up and during Euro 2004, since then, he's been abysmal. He was the only player (apart from Kaka and Ronaldinho) to get booed at England V Brazil when the announcer read out the teams.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

krull mr extreme said:


> The year Chelsea won the Premiership for the first time he was absoulutely top class, but as he got rated more and more, the less impressive he started to look, maybe the pressure got to him.


No his head just got bigger, he's just a tit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lampard always seems very lazy and methodical when he plays to me really :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL @ him wanting £130 grand a week.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He needs to stop playing with Jose's balls and start playing with the ball that matters.

But I'd be more than happy to see him carry on his shit form.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lampard has always been a hate figure. Didn't the West Ham fans cheer when he broke his leg?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Any footballer in the world, who thinks they are worth 130k a week, are delusional.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Lampard has always been a hate figure. Didn't the West Ham fans cheer when he broke his leg?


Yeah he said they did, thus why he hates West Ham now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know we cheered when Smith broke his leg, but fans who do that, really are idiots.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lampard broke his leg?

I think the Chelsea formation might have something to do with his shite form.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't remember him breaking his leg tbh :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Lampard broke his leg?
> 
> I think the Chelsea formation might have something to do with his shite form.


That can't expain his shit form for England though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

j20 said:


> Lampard broke his leg?
> 
> I think the Chelsea formation might have something to do with his shite form.


When he was at West Ham, and their fans cheered when he broke his leg.

Didn't Smith get cheered and clapped off when he broke his leg?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember reading about Lampard's hate for West Ham and it mentioned the broken leg thingy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> When he was at West Ham, and their fans cheered when he broke his leg.
> 
> *Didn't Smith get cheered and clapped off when he broke his leg*?


No, jeered, and his ambulance got pelted with stones :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We have a few idiot fans who were dicks about Smith breaking his leg and decided to throw shit at his ambulance, normally we're more sporting and generally aren't particularly nasty to teams or specific players in that sort of way, but West Ham booed their own player breaking his leg which is really quite disgusting.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> No, jeered, *and his ambulance got pelted with stones* :$


Classy.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> That can't expain his shit form for England though.


True. But let's face it - even if he were on form England would still suck.


> When he was at West Ham, and their fans cheered when he broke his leg.
> 
> Didn't Smith get cheered and clapped off when he broke his leg?


Wait.... his own fans booed him? If so that's fucking pathetic.

A lot of fans clapped, but some started booing and chanting. Some ****s even attacked the ambulance. :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Untypical of most Liverpool fans you'll come across. Quite pathetic really, sad day for me personally cause I like Smith and thought the whole actions a bunch of fans decided to take was ridiculous.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Every set of fans have idiot supporters, even United.

Our's just got shown up that day


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

West Ham fan's are mostly scum to be honest. Millwall fans > West Ham fans.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

West Ham Fans > Milwall.

Everton fans are pretty scummy i have to say.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Every set of fans have idiot supporters, even United.
> 
> Our's just got shown up that day


Yep. Quite possibly a big old gang of thugs at that game trying to start shit.

Millwall fans are the lowest of the low, I'd say Chelsea fans are scum for some of the stuff they shout and do at games, but they're so fucking unpassionate they don't qualify for 'most ___' anything.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lets not have a fight about fans. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Most Leeds fans are pretty bad if i'm being honest, I think we had the highest amount of arrests last year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I always forgot about Chelsea fans. They never seem to be as bad anymore, with the money being poured in. Apparently, they used to be scummy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All clubs have some bad fans, it's part of football sadly.


Chelsea fans are mostly fake now, they've always been idiots though.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Most Leeds fans are pretty bad if i'm being honest, I think we had the highest amount of arrests last year.


 The way things are going Leeds won't have any fans soon, as the club won't be around much longer.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Mum said when she used to go the match everyweek, she was shit scared of the Chelsea fans.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

j20 said:


> Wait.... his own fans booed him? If so that's fucking pathetic.


Yeah, it was because he was playing so awful for them and the fans thought the only reason he was playing was because of his dad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> The way things are going Leeds won't have any fans soon, as the club won't be around much longer.


True, I wonder what team they will all flock to?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Leeds can fuck the way right off the footballing landscape.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> True, I wonder what team they will all flock to?


They'll form a new club, call it FC United of Leeds or something :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

AFC Wimbeldon are actually doing pretty well for themselves.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

A subsitute teacher in my school is an Ipswich fans and he said that the West Ham fans are the worst.
Millwall are also a nasty bunch.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> True, I wonder what team they will all flock to?


 Hull? Since they are local.... 



> Yeah, it was because he was playing so awful for them and the fans thought the only reason he was playing was because of his


That's really out of order.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aye, I took a flurry of verbal abuse when Leeds got relegated... both times


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I LOL'd at the Chelsea supports in their security jackets on Sunday, then I realized it was their new away shirt.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Aye, I took a flurry of verbal abuse when Leeds got relegated... both times


If i knew a Leeds fan, i'd abuse the fuck out of them tbh.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I LOL'd at the Chelsea supports in their security jackets on Sunday, then I realized it was their new away shirt.


:lmao

It reminds me off the Barca away shirt from last season I think it was.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I LOL'd at the Chelsea supports in their security jackets on Sunday, then I realized it was their new away shirt.


 LOL. At least it will cut down on road accidents. But seriously, that kit is horrible.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom Ormo said:


> :lmao
> 
> It reminds me off the Barca away shirt from last season I think it was.


It's just a total rip of it, it's so blatant.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I LOL'd at the Chelsea supports in their security jackets on Sunday, then I realized it was their new away shirt.


I LOL'd at the reaction of them when VDS saved the 3rd penalty. I wondered why they'd focused on the stewards 

http://www.dailymotion.com/GOAAAAL/video/4527132

Oh, and their kit makes them easy targets :side:

Speaking of Chelski fans, I was down at my local shopping center the other day in my United shirt, which has Ronaldo on the back, and a group of Chelsea fans came up saying 'Ronaldo's shit, you should support Chelsea'. I said 'Why would I want to do a stupid thing like that? And anyway, the PFA awards don't agree with that about Ronaldo'

So what did one of them say back?

'Whats the PFA awards?'

Dumbass.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I LOL'd at the reaction of them when VDS saved the 3rd penalty. I wondered why they'd focused on the stewards
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/GOAAAAL/video/4527132


Yeah very funny, I love seeing the little Chelsea fans cry 'Daddy why aren't we winning, we always win, don't we?!'.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Rooney's celebration after he scored the penalty was fucking class.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I love seeing Chelsea fans/players cry.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Isn't Tottenhams new away kit different colours on either side?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Rooney's celebration after he scored the penalty was fucking class.

Edit - The site fucked up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney was mocking the Chelsea fans all afternoon, twas rather funny.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rooney was mocking the Chelsea fans all afternoon, twas rather funny.












I've found a bigger version of that too. It's my wallpaper now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Those security guys don't look happy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I foolishly felt sorry for Chelsea fans after we knocked them out of the CL (again). The little kid in the blue jumper leaving crying isn't so cool  Not like he'd know any better, not an arrogant dick like most of them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

krull mr extreme said:


> I foolishly felt sorry for Chelsea fans after we knocked them out of the CL (again). The little kid in the blue leaving crying isn't cool


I'd have LOL'd in his face.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was only that one kid that I felt sorry for simply because he was only a small kid. The morons saying they had it won after the first leg I felt no pity for at all


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I'd have LOL'd in his face.


Likewise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

krull mr extreme said:


> It was only that one kid that I felt sorry for simply because he was only a small kid. The morons saying they had it won after the first leg I felt no pity for at all


Never feel sorry for Chelsea fans, ever.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Feel sorry for other fans when you've beaten them? 

It's something every football fan goes through (losing heartbreakingly) I really doubt those fans would feel sympathy for you if it was on the other shoe.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Feel sorry for other fans when you've beaten them?
> 
> It's something every football fan goes through (losing heartbreakingly) I really doubt those fans would feel sympathy for you if it was on the other shoe.


Nah, I didn't feel for their fans as a whole, I laughed at them for ages. Just that one kid. I felt sorry for them for about 3 and a half seconds then went back to celebrating.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rossi and Smith leaving = Awesome
Tevez signing = Awesome
Beating Chelsea = Awesome

Can't wait for Sunday 

(New songs about the CL Final in athens started on Friday aswell, i wont post them though )


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I LOL'd at the reaction of them when VDS saved the 3rd penalty. I wondered why they'd focused on the stewards
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/GOAAAAL/video/4527132
> 
> ...


 What a fucking retard.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea fans, lawls.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I LOL'd at the reaction of them when VDS saved the 3rd penalty. I wondered why they'd focused on the stewards
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/GOAAAAL/video/4527132
> 
> ...


Clever bunch.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I pity Chelsea fans, dont know shit about football.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

To back up the guy above me's point, google never does lie.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I laugh in the face of people......who support Chelsea.

Crying becuase you lost the Charity Shield? Maybe the CL Final, but not The Charity Shield.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i imagine those chelsea fans have been chelsea fans for about 4 years, most of them have been


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The real, long term Chelsea fans are maniacs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> i imagine those chelsea fans have been chelsea fans for about 4 years, most of them have been


Aye, glory hunters.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I love my new banner, I'm so hyped for sunday .


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Fulham should be an easy game for us, but knowing us...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd hate to be a long-time Chelsea fan now, having to put up with all the new fans jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Just watching Premiership Years from 2002-03, Man Utd 4-0 Liverpool...

...swiftly followed by Charlton 1-6 Leeds.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I'd hate to be a long-time Chelsea fan now, having to put up with all the new fans jumping on the bandwagon.


We've had it for years, and its hard to deal with.

I ended up having in a fight at the Inter Milan match last week (Cockney, slagging everything to do with utd off), but i wont go into too detail on that.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I'd hate to be a long-time Chelsea fan now, having to put up with all the new fans jumping on the bandwagon.


someone once called them prawn sandwich people


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That would be Keano. He also deliberately broke Haalands leg


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

lol what a great man


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I loved Roy Keane at some points, days after United won the league he came out talking about how they weren't good enough and there was of course the stuff about United dining with Prawn sandwiches before coming into OT where their atmosphere wasn't up to scratch. Hilarious because he loved the club but so openly bashed them


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

krull mr extreme said:


> I loved Roy Keane at some points, days after United won the league he came out talking about how they weren't good enough and there was of course the stuff about United dining with Prawn sandwiches before coming into OT where their atmosphere wasn't up to scratch. Hilarious because he loved the club but so openly bashed them


hopefully he'll be even more entertaining as a manager, but from what i saw last season he seems more calm


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> lol what a great man


What, for deliberately breaking someones leg and consequently ending their career?

:no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If you did have a fight MUF, you would have gotten enialited. If, being the key word.

Keane speaks his mind, which i admire, but some of his actions are inapprehensable.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> *If you did have a fight MUF, you would have gotten enialited. If, being the key word.*
> 
> Keane speaks his mind, which i admire, but some of his actions are inapprehensable.


 Trying to bait him, real mature.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, it just annoys me that he claims to be this hard internet man, but i suppose i am trying to bait him.

My Bad.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Personally, i see Manchester United winning once again. They have improved their squad wisely, bringing in Nani, Anderson, Hargreaves and more. I think Liverpool will sneak home for second, while Chelsea will get a close third.

For relegation, Derby, Middlesborough and Wigan.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd are too good going forward for me to think that anyone else will win it, sadly.

I'd even quite like Chelsea to win, compared to Man Utd.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't really want Utd or Chelsea to win it tbh. If we don't win it, I'd prefer Arsenal to win :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I changed my mind, I see United winning the league again, which is good news really as it means Chelsea won't win it.

Also, a funny story, I got into an argument with a Liverpool supporter today who said that Gilberto was no better than Sissoko :lmao

I was holding back tears that anyone could actually be so stupid.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That is laughable, Gilberto is leagues ahead of Sissoko in terms of talent. I know who I'd rather have.


----------



## ONEHERE (Mar 12, 2007)

Chelsea are going to face a big problem at the beginning of the season due to the african players have national games that time. Essien, Drogba, Kalou will be missed.

Lets see how things will go on for the first 4 matches.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Still not sure we will win it, but we really should. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> That is laughable, Gilberto is leagues ahead of Sissoko in terms of talent. I know who I'd rather have.


As is 2Pac to NaS :hb

I would like to meet this friend of yours Steve


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gilberto only started looking half way decent last season, before that I didn't really rate him at all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gilberto has always been pretty good, but nothing amazing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He did well last season, it'll be interesting to see if he can keep that form up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Again, some people might have too high expectations for him this season....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt it, I'm sure Arsenal fans are used to his unpredictable sometimes shit form.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Nah, it just annoys me that he claims to be this hard internet man, but i suppose i am trying to bait him.
> 
> My Bad.


If i claimed to be an internet hard man, i would be offering you out for fights and calling you names ect... Something i havent done.

I said i beat someone up who was pissing me (and lots of other people) off, whats so fucking hard to understand?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just leave it, please. Lets try and have a thread without petty fights.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Gilberto was absolutely class in the 2003/2004 season, one of our best players of that campaign. He always sort of lived in the shadow of Vieira, and has generally been an underrated part of our team. But last year he really did shine and he was consistent all year long so I think he should be able to keep his form up, even if he doesn't do quite as well as last year.

People often think he can't play as such, but that's far from the truth. He's perhaps not as good as his teammates technically but his delivery is very good which people often overlook as he doesn't play many decisive balls. He can finish nicely too.



> I would like to meet this friend of yours Steve


We argue nearly everyday. He's one of those bias and idiotic fans that thinks he knows what he's talking about but really has no idea. He laughed at me when I told him that I think Kuyt is better than Torres, but I'll get the last laugh come the end of the season


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Destiny said:


> I changed my mind, I see United winning the league again, which is good news really as it means Chelsea won't win it.
> 
> Also, a funny story, *I got into an argument with a Liverpool supporter today who said that Gilberto was no better than Sissoko :lmao*
> 
> I was holding back tears that anyone could actually be so stupid.


 What a dumbass.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think Torres is better than Kuyt... Well, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I couldn't choose between them really.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've never seen Vorinin play before, although I can't imagine him starting ahead of those two. Not for the amount Liverpool just paid for Torres. I bet Gerrard is still their top scorer next season though


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Crouch will be their top scorer. Kuyt and Torres will both get around 13 goals each.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Crouch won't get enough games to be top scorer, I don't think.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't see three Liverpool players getting more than thirteen goals in a season, tbh.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I think Crouch is a quality player IMO, although people say I look a bit like him, Crouch and Torres up front for next season would be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think Crouch is a good player, I'd play him over Torres untill he proves he's good enough and capable of playing in the division.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Everyone I know bad mouths Crouch and I feel he is extremely underrated, especially in the South, thats Arsenal fans for you, although I must admit his first touch isn't always the best.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's better than Saha's, Crouch's control and touch is fantastic for a guy of his size.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

There's been enough homosexual Chelsea photos in this thread, but I have to post this one.











Oh, and I'd play Torres over Crouch. Crouch really isn't that good in my view.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Crouch isn't that good, yet you rate Alan Smith?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

j20 said:


> Crouch isn't that good, yet you rate Alan Smith?


I never said I rate Smith, I just like him that's all. Crouch is good yes, but I'd play Torres over him.




ManUtd.com said:


> Spanish defender Gerard Pique is glad to be back in Manchester and training with the first team ahead of the new campaign.
> 
> Pique has returned from a season-long loan at Real Zaragoza, where he helped the Spaniards finish sixth behind Real Madrid, Barcelona, Seville, Valencia and Villarreal.
> 
> ...


I hope he gets some games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's bulked up and is looking stronger and more like a beast after his time on loan, hopefully he takes his chances and performs well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Crouch has got one of the best touches in the Premiership.

Seriously, he gets far too much stick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Crouch has got one of the best touches in the Premiership.
> 
> Seriously, he gets far too much stick.


I agree, like I stated for a guy of his size, he's fantastic with the ball at his feet.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Crouch is a poor man's Adebayor 

Nah, kidding, Croucheh is the shit. If anything Adebayor is a poor man's Crouch. Crouch will be Liverpool's super sub next year. Seriously though, Kuyt is world class, your dreaming if you think Crouch and Torres will be Liverpool's first choice strike force. He's basically Rooney without pace.



> Everyone I know bad mouths Crouch and I feel he is extremely underrated, especially in the South, thats Arsenal fans for you, although I must admit his first touch isn't always the best.


I find his first touch to be one of the better aspects of his game.

EDIT - Agreed Ste. He's absolutely great with flick-ons but if he could improve his head at goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shame that he can't convert some of the headed chances he gets, over he could be one of the best triekrs in the Premiership.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Shame that he can't convert some of the headed chances he gets, over he could be one of the best triekrs in the Premiership.


His heading really is poor, that's why I LOL at clueless people that say 'Crouch is shit, all he's good for is headers'.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

On paper, we have an extremely impressive strike force. We just seem to face problems actually getting the ball in the bak of the net. Hopefully that will end this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mostly due to having pretty awful service on the wings during last season. Plus Alonso really wasn't on form.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pennant actually impressed me greatly last season, however we were weak on the left wing, with Kewell being injured all season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Kewell could ever get his form back to that of when he was at Leeds, he'd do well.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

i think we have to walk before we can run, i will be happy this year with a formidable challenge from our team, not like past years when we're out by october, i dont care if we finish 2nd or 3rd as long as we are only a few points from the top, because that spells progression,

with rafa as boss i'm confident we'll see another league title at anfield before we move on to the new stadium

----------------------------
--5 X CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE---
________ * * * * *__________


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Kewell was fucking class for Leeds. If he stays fit he's one of the best wingers in the league, easily.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Honestly with Rafa as manager, unless he proves it this year, I still don't think he has the Premier League figured out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We'd do very well then. If i had the choice of wingers to start this season, it would be Kewell and Pennant. Not Babel.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

kewell is class, but at least we're backed if he gets injured, babel is able on the left, and i think the aurelio, riise partnership down the left looked promising last season, a partnership with potential


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rafa's rotation policy has always been flawed.

The sooner he figures out that it isn't what is required in the Premiership, the better.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Pennant impressed me in most of his games last season, and as long as Kewell stays injury free then we have a great player in him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Rafa's rotation policy has always been flawed.
> 
> The sooner he figures out that it isn't what is required in the Premiership, the better.


If he starts the season doing that I'll LOL, surely he's got it by now that that isn't going to work?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pennant and Crouch struck up a pretty impressive partnership i felt.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

there's nothing wrong with rotation, it-s over rotating thats the problem, as you've seen rotating gives us a strong end to the season but a shit start, my thinking is the shit start is because of the fact early in the season rafa changes in 6's and 7's, a couple of changes every game will not unsettle the team but will kepp players fresh, so that would mean a good start and also a good end which means consistency, which wins us the league,

however its obviously not as simple as that, hopefully rafa has learned that rotation works but not if you go mad on it, just keep it simple and limit it.

(back after i've mowed the lawn)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If he starts the season doing that I'll LOL, surely he's got it by now that that isn't going to work?


I still don't think he gets the meaning of winning the Premiership to us. Rotation helps us out in Cup competitions mostly, that's all.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

pennant should have a good season this year, all though hes got new competition in benayoun, im expecting kuyt will also be torreses strike partner


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pennant, Babel, Yosi, and Kewell, aswell as the possibility of Gerrard on the ing. We're pretty strong there i feel.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kewell isn't all that great anymore really, injured or not. I actually see Yossi doing well on the left flank next year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see Yosi suprising quite a few people. I was against him coming initially, but he impressed me greatly in pre season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Someone needs to tell Rafa how important the league is because he basically disrespects it every season.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> Pennant, Babel, Yosi, and Kewell, aswell as the possibility of Gerrard on the ing. We're pretty strong there i feel.


is gonzales still there as well? he seemed pretty crap to me


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> is gonzales still there as well? he seemed pretty crap to me


We sold him to some team in Spain i think. Not bothered either way tbh.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

another thing, i dont think gerrard and alonso in CM work as a good partnership, we dont get the best out of either that way, 

gerrard and mascherano is a good partnership mascherano is fantastic at holding and it free's gerrard to do his thing,

another good partnership is sissoko and alonso in the middle with gerrard out right, this works a treat aswell, i remember in 05/06 season this worked great with alonso and sissoko playing well and gerrard clocked up 23 goals that season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was terrible, classic Rafa buy.

'Young, check. Spanish, check. Lets buy him!'.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Gonzales looked promising but meh, nothing special.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gonzalez was better than the next Zidane, Bruno Cheryou.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> He was terrible, classic Rafa buy.
> 
> 'Young, check. Spanish, check. Lets buy him!'.


 He's from Chile.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember raving about how good Gonzalez would be, after he scored within a minute of his debut, and after all the shit we went through to get him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> He's from Chile.


Isn't that in Spain?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

He did turn out to be a Houllier style signing.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

ah well he did kind of start off the road to athens,



Role Model said:


> Isn't that in Spain?



:lmao  haha, its a country in south america


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit Spanish Players > Shit French Players


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Shit Spanish Players > Shit French Players


David Bellion comes to mind. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

phenomenalAJ said:


> :lmao  haha, its a country in south america



1. Don't double post in my thread ever again. 
2. Log off this forum, learn what sarcasm is and then you can log on again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It actually isn't your thread :side: It's 'our' thread 

Bellion was an excellent signing, however the greatest ever, was Antonio Nunez.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

woops, sorry on the double post, i didnt realise,

and i actually thought you were serious whn you said that, my bad, i apologize


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just glad Fergie stopped buying loads of players and them nearly all turning out to be shit.



Dr Dre. said:


> *It actually isn't your thread :side: It's 'our' thread*
> 
> Bellion was an excellent signing, however the greatest ever, was Antonio Nunez.


I made it, I can kill it, it's maa baby.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That goalie who you had, after Schmichael, Taibi or something, struck me as one of Fergies better buys.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bellion wasn't that bad, he did ok when we needed him. Djemba-Djemba-Djemba-Djemba-Djemba-Djemba on the other hand....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> That goalie who you had, after Schmichael, Taibi or something, struck me as one of Fergies better buys.


Taibi. Barthez. Roy Carroll. I can go on.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kleberson was very hyped aswell, he didn't turn out too good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Kleberson was very hyped aswell, he didn't turn out too good.


Yeah Kid got some hype, can't remember it being all that big, it was mostly due to him being from Brazil and being in the squad when they won the 2002 World Cup


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Generally players from Brazil get hyped to the moon. Can't say i've heard much hype for Leiva really :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Is he still in Turkey?


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

i reckon leiva will be alright, i know rafa has bought some flops, but at least they havent cost us alot (if we count cisse as a houllier buy seeing he started it rafa just finished it)

but he spent a lot of money on this guy so he must be confident, he was bright against shanghai, but they were poor oposistion to be honest and didnt really give us an idea of what he's capable of, look our for him in the future though


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ciise wouldn't have flopped, if it wasn't for that horrible injury that he suffered :sad: 

I was so happy for him when he scored in the Champions League Final.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson's hype has been small, same goes for Nani thankfully, due to all the Tevez stuff.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Apart from their initial purchases, and the talk on here, i have heard fuck all about either of them really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I much prefer it that way, less attention and less laughter if they flop.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I marked for Cisse, shame about his injury.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember how dissappointed I was when Liverpool got Cisse, I wanted Arsenal to get him. He would have been better than Reyes tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ciise could have been seriously good. Playing him on the wing was a bit of a stupid decision by Rafa. He was destined not to work though, when Houllier left.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate Reyes, glad to see him gone from the league.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hate Reyes, for the fact that he stopped Barca winning the league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Poor reason, tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, i support Barca, as my 4th team, after Liverpool, Marine, and Celtic.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hooray on everyone hating Reyes. Does anyone remember he and Gallardo's 'special' celebration back at Sevilla?



> Nah, i support Barca, as my 4th team, after Liverpool, Marine, and Celtic.


4th team? Pfft, I only have two teams, Arsenal and Melbourne. The only reason I wanted Barca to win the Primera Liga was because I hate Madrid moreso than Barca.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Hooray on everyone hating Reyes. Does anyone remember he and Gallardo's 'special' celebration back at Sevilla?
> 
> 
> 
> 4th team? Pfft, I only have two teams, Arsenal and Melbourne. The only reason I wanted Barca to win the Primera Liga was because I hate Madrid moreso than Barca.


When he got his dick bit? :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Hooray on everyone hating Reyes. Does anyone remember he and Gallardo's 'special' celebration back at Sevilla?
> 
> 
> 
> 4th team? Pfft, I only have two teams, Arsenal and Melbourne. The only reason I wanted Barca to win the Primera Liga was because I hate Madrid moreso than Barca.


No, was it gay?

EDIT - I remember that, lawls.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What the fuck is this i hear about dick biting 

Meh, i have 4 teams really. I mark for Messi.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> What the fuck is this i hear about dick biting
> 
> Meh, i have 4 teams really. I mark for Messi.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLiK91U-UpM


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's not gay at all. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It is slightly disturbing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The fact it's so clear and he didn't even hide what he was doing made it worse.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> That's not gay at all. :side:


 That's how people where I live greet each other tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like I'm moving to Coventry tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Whatever floats your boat

You live in a nice area.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I live in a house tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Do men greet women like that in Coventry as well?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, i thought you meant that men greet other men like that ..... :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Looks like I'm moving to Coventry tbh.














Role Model said:


> Do men greet women like that in Coventry as well?


 Nah, we have no women here.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Screw that then, the move is _*OFF*_.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

j20 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLiK91U-UpM


Erm...


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Screw that then, the move is _*OFF*_.


 I don't blame you anyway, It's a dump down here.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> As is 2Pac to NaS :hb


:no:

2Pac is a jobber compared to NaS, and you know this.

Anyway this is the footy thread


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok, to get this to a football comparison, 2Pac is Pele, the greatest ever, and NaS is Maradonna, the second greatest


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stop talking about jobber rappers please.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I concur.

Who do you think will get the Uefa cup spots? (There's 3 isn't there?)

My vote goes with Newcastle, Everton and Blackburn.

Edit: Forgot Tottenham, they'll be in there.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, quit spammin' 

Edit - Newcastle will do well this year I think. Pompey might get up there, and Everton.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Stop talking about jobber rappers please.


Don't call NaS a jobber please.

Anyway, I just read that Heinze is having an arbitration hearing to appeal for his move to Liverpool


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jobber Rappers > Jobber citys such as Coventry 

Erm, 3 Uefa places, Bolton, West Ham, and either Arsenal or Tottenham.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal will get 4th, sure of that, Spurs will choke and throw it away like always.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I desperately want Spurs to get 4th. I was gutted when they threw it away 2 years ago.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd like to see Spurs get a champions league spot. At the expense of Chelsea


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I desperately want Spurs to get 4th. I was gutted when they threw it away 2 years ago.


Same, that was their chance, and well we all remember what happened.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That won't happen sadly. Chelsea will finish third at worst.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't see Chelsea finishing in any other position than 1st or 2nd, personally.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Top 4 will be Chelsea, Liverpool, Utd and Spurs. I really think they will get 4th this year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have a pretty good chance to beat them, second game. They have quite a big injury list for that match. If we start the season hot, i think we'll finish above them.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Drogba and Terry are both almost definately out of the match with us. I can really see us beating them if so.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

The way I see it going down

1. Manchester United
2. Chelsea (a long way back)
3. Tottenham Hotspur
4. Liverpool


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If we beat them, we will get second i think, if not, we won't.

Drogba and Terry being injured are great really, for us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Same, that was their chance, and well we all remember what happened.


Aye, curse of the lasagne.

Who have Spurs signed in the transfer window? I know they've got Bent and some French bloke, I can't remember who else. I don't know why they need Bent..

Berbatov > Keane > Defoe/Bent - I think Defoe is slightly better than Bent.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rusty said:


> The way I see it going down
> 
> 1. Manchester United
> 2. Chelsea (a long way back)
> ...


LOL.

Honestly, 4th is the best Spurs can do. Anyone who says otherwise is deluded.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

top 4 will be the big four

uefa cup spots for everton, tottenham, newcastle (or maybe even man city)

i reckon we could come second and push the top team to the end if we avoid what has become a routine shit start


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton won't get a Uefa Cup spot, and that isn't me being biased.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I actually think they will Ste tbh :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I went the friendly on Tuesday, and regardless of them buying Gonzalez, they aren't good enough going forward, apart from Arteta.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rusty said:


> The way I see it going down
> 
> 1. Manchester United
> 2. Chelsea (a long way back)
> ...


Worse than Bradders predictions, tbh.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The way i see the top 4 finishing come May 2008, is like this.

1) Manchester United
2) Chelsea
3) Liverpool
4) Spurs

I'll be wrong, i just have good hopes that us (Man Utd) this season, of course I’m not going to count out Chelsea or Liverpool for that matter. And as far as Spurs finishing in the top 4 goes, i think they can do it, but it does depends on if Jol can get it right in the tactics area, and if the team doesn't get tired in league matches after a UEFA Cup matches in the same week, which is what happened coming to the end of this past season gone, plus add to the fact Arsenal need to prove they can live without Henry this season, i do think they can but not sure if they can finish in the top 4 cause the team still needs to gel and mature a little bit more imo, I’ll be wrong like i said above, but like whatever. 

Anyway I’m defiantly looking forward to the new season, some great players have come in and this could/should make it one if not the best season in the EPL to date.

Oh also, Ste said i should post in this thread come the start of the new season, when we were talking back in May over MSN, so yeah...(Can’t believe I listened to what a Liverpool fan said to me, )


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> Everton won't get a Uefa Cup spot, and that isn't me being biased.



i hope your right, i really do, doesnt matter either way though, even if they do get to europe they'll just embarass themselves (again)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton will get a spot, pretty sure of that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm certain Everton will get a spot, I think there the one team that definitely will.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs are guaranteed to have a spot, more so than Everton.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> The people of Red Issue, led by Denis The King, wish that Manchester United commemmorate the 50th anniversary of the Munich Air Disaster as follows: The nearest home game is February 10th 2008, against local rivals Manchester City. We would like to see the United team wear replicas of the 1958 kit, free of logos, sponsorship, player's names and squad numbers. All players should be numbered one to eleven, and the kit should NOT be sold by the club in large numbers to make a profit. If so desired, the kit could be sold as a limited edition, with ALL profits being donated to the families of those who died that day, both players and journalists.


http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Munich-Tribute/

Nice idea, but it'd never happen.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't see Spurs threatening us just yet, I do fancy them to take 4th, but one step at a time dammit! The Genius that is Jeff Shilling thinks Liverpool will do well and will push United all the way if they are consistant, Chelsea won't be any better and won't win the title, Tottenham could come above Arsenal but have a worrying midfield, Wigan will be shit and United will still be the best in the league unless something goes wrong ith new players. They sound pretty accurate to me....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

charismatic|enigma said:


> http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Munich-Tribute/
> 
> Nice idea, but it'd never happen.


That would be fantastic, will never happen sadly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I signed that petition, it's a great idea.

Here's how I think the top ten will pan out...

1. Man Utd
2. Chelsea
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham
6. Everton
7. Newcastle
8. Blackburn
9. Man City
10. Portsmouth

I think Reading will be on the verge of the top ten, and so will Bolton. I think Bolton will struggle without Allardyce, and Reading will struggle to replicate their form of last season. I can't recall them making that many signings, either.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Imo, the 3 UEFA cups spots will be filled by (in no order) Newcastle, Everton & Arsenal or Spurs, Pompey might also sneak in and grab a UEFA Cup spot too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think Reading will be close to the bottom of the table, haven't really brought anyone in and have mostly just sold players. Plus they were overly successful last year.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They'll do an Ipswich :agree: 

Could see Sunderland becoming the ''new Reading'' so to speak....


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I think Reading will be close to the bottom of the table, haven't really brought anyone in and have mostly just sold players. Plus they were overly successful last year.


yeh, i reckon they'll be the same as wigan, wigan were great in their first season and on the verge of relegation in their next

reading will similarly not be too far from the drop in their second season


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Reading certianly need to make some signings. They have a very shrew manager in Coppell and I think they'll spend wisely towards the end of the transfer window. Out of the teams being the 'next Reading', i'll say Derby, providing they too make some more signings. They've got a great manager too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Sunderland do well, but the team isn't all that great.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Why are all pundits, papers and Chelsea players calling the Premiership their trophy?

Does my fucking head in :cuss:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I've been mocking the Chelsea players who keep saying that in interviews, it's pretty retarded of them.

I didn't know the pundits and papers have been saying it as well, that's pathetic really.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

The thing about newly promoted clubs after they have had a great first season they have set the benchmark too high and when they finish near the bottom a season later the fans are disgruntled and the manager gets sacked.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

atm i think the team that will do best out of the newly promoted sides is birmingham, theyve just got a better squad then the other teams, and in mcsheffrey theyve got one of the most under-rated players around. derby dont stand a chance, and i can see sunderland being this sheff united, being that they go down despite not really deserving to go down


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby will clearly go straight back down, if they stay up I'll be very shocked.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

All 3 will go down tbh, none of them are good enough.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see Wigan, and potentially Middlesborough getting into some form of trouble at the bottom as well.

I really expect West Ham to do well this year though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Boro really don't look like a team on paper good enough, I can seem struggling, Wigan as well and yeah West Ham will have a better season than last year, clearly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Southgate isn't a particularly good manager IMO, or atleast he isn't really experienced enough ATM.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He really didn't have a good first full season and with his team only looker worse on paper, I can see him being sacked before the season's over.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Boro will stay up, they have a strikeforce of Tuncay and Yakubu who on their day could trouble any defense, aswell as Downing in midfield and Woodgate in defense. If they have a good run they could even finish top 10.

As for Wigan I think they are in serious trouble. They only way they will avoid relegation is if they 3 promoted teams do even worse than they do. I think it will be those 4 teams scrapping it out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt they'll sack him, aslong as they manage to stay up. Giving a new manager, his first season in the premiership is always risky.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby and Wigan are my favorites to go down right now, see if that changes after the first few games of the season.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derby are definately getting relegated IMO, they don't have any players that look like they can save them. Most promoted teams have one stand out striker who scores all their goals. But the three this year don't seem to have that. I don't see any of them having a 12+ goals a season player.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Wigan have Koumas and Brown in center mid, no chance of them going down i say.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see Birmingham being in a bit off trouble too. Sunderland have got probably the most chance of staying up.

Well done for posting in here John


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Wigan have Koumas and Brown in center mid, no chance of them going down i say.


Shit I totally forgot they bought Koumas, that changes a lot actually, great player.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Alot of my friends think Sunderland will get a place in UEFA, I think that is asking too much from them but I do think they will stay up possibly finishing 11th.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Wigan have Koumas and Brown in center mid, no chance of them going down i say.


Koumas is good, but Brown is a very average player. All I ever remember him doing is 2 footed tackles.

I think a lot of people will be suprised when Sunderland don't actually do that well. They will be in the relegation fight IMO.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Your friends are all fools Tom, for saying that, especially SteThompson(H).

Koumas best have a shit season, my Dad bums him to death.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I see Boro, Birmigham, Reading and Derby really struggling. Something jumps out at me that Sunderland will stay up, maybe it's having Keano as their manager. I don't know. West Ham won't be down there if players like Ljunberg, Bowyer and Parker perform.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Which Brown is it, the dirty cheat who was at Spurs?

I was pretty gutted Koumas left West Brom, big loss for them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ljunberg hasn't had much form for a few years, however, with a new club etc, i expect him to be impressive once again.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ljungberg was awesome a few seasons back and was probably the best attacking midfielder in the league at one point. I don't know what went wrong for him. He is still a bargain for West Ham at £3m though.


Role Model said:


> Which Brown is it, the dirty cheat who was at Spurs?


Yah, that scumbag.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Which Brown is it, the dirty cheat who was at Spurs?


Yeah, Micheal Brown


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Which Brown is it, the dirty cheat who was at Spurs?
> 
> *I was pretty gutted Koumas left West Brom, big loss for them*.


I was chuffed, it shut my Dad up about him


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's been nothing but a dirty cheat since leaving Sheffield Utd, I expect that to continue at Wigan, unless being in an average team helps him perform better.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone remember the Shefft Utd/West Brom match a few years back. Brown was a key player in that....


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> Your friends are all fools Tom, for saying that, especially SteThompson(H).


:lmao he just signed in then.

I don't know where West Ham will end up being honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I lol'd when he stamped Ashley Cole and got no punishment for it. The two footed challenge on Ryan Giggs only got him a yellow I think...He seems to get away with his dirty ways.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brown actually was a pretty good player at one point when he played for Sheffield United. Him and Tonge were even linked with moves to Liverpool 

I don't know why it all went wrong when he left them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They were pretty much on the verge of signing, especially Tonge. Don't know what happened to it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

His challenge on Giggs was disgusting.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The best 2 footed tackle ever is Gerrard's against Everton a few years ago. Well worth the red :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> The best 2 footed tackle ever is Gerrard's against Everton a few years ago. Well worth the red :side:


He was such a tit in that game, very funny though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That was horrific. His contract should have been terminated for it.

*Joking*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> They were pretty much on the verge of signing, especially Tonge. Don't know what happened to it.


I'm guessing Liverpool realised they were about to make a huge mistake.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Anyone remember the Shefft Utd/West Brom match a few years back. Brown was a key player in that....


The one that finished with Utd with 6 men?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> I'm guessing Liverpool realised they were about to make a huge mistake.


Nope, someone found out they weren't Spanish.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

krull mr extreme said:


> The one that finished with Utd with 6 men?


Yeah. Brilliant match. So fun to watch :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Nope, someone found out they weren't Spanish.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We were signing Tonge and Brwon before Benitez i think....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont' see this posted:



> Reading striker Leroy Lita could be out for a month after damaging a muscle while stretching after waking up.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/r/reading/6935892.stm

LOL, that's unlucky, but I laughed


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How players do things like that is beyond me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's a badass way to get hurt.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

While strecthing :lmao

I thought Tongue failed a medical


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't remember him failing a medical tbh, i'm sure i would if he did :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I remember seeing a list of players Houllier was on the verge of signing just before he was sacked.

Greek full backs and other jobbers, thank god he left.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> BIZARRE INJURIES
> *Dave Beasant* Dropped a bottle of salad cream on his foot
> *Rio Ferdinand* Picked up a tendon strain watching TV
> *Richard Wright* Shoulder injury falling through his loft
> ...


:lmao I laughed so hard at some of them :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How dod you injure your back brushing your teeth :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I actually LOL'd at a few of those, and I can totally see them happening in my head and it's rather damn funny. :lmao


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao at that list.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Rio Ferdinand is the stuff of total legend. :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL @ Ferdinand, he's such a dosy twat :lmao


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL @ Ferdinand, he's such a dosy twat :lmao


I know, I mean come on who forgets drug tests :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rio got murked tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alan Mullery deserved that injury, for pissing me off so much when i used to watch Gilette Soccer Saturday.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Wigan WON'T go down as much as it pains me to say.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rio murking people was quality. He has charisma.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Richard Wright falling through his loft sums him up to be honest.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rio got murked tbh.


They need to make that a weekly show great stuff.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ì remember watching Rio murking all his england pals. The Gary Neville one was funny. And the restraunt one with SWP and the crazy waiter was funny


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> They need to make that a weekly show great stuff.


Yeah it was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gary Neville just proved how much of a twat he is on that murking thing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Richard Wright falling through his loft sums him up to be honest.


:lmao I can picture that, it's hilarious.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Neville was such a twat, he wanted a fine rather than sign an autograph for a scouser. :lmao

Sums up why I hate him tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gerrard is unjustifiably defensive of Neville in his book :evil:

LOL @ Everton fans who thought Wright was some form of amazing keeper when they signed him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Neville was such a twat, he wanted a fine rather than sign an autograph for a scouser. :lmao


That's absolutely awesome.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The best was when Rio merked Liverpool and went up to the corner flag and shouted "Brrrrraaaaaaaaapppp".


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Neville was great on that, fuck the scouser.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Gerrard is unjustifiably defensive of Neville in his book :evil:


Gerrard is one of my favourite players, but his book is utter shit. Fowler's is much better.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> The best was when Rio merked Liverpool and went up to the corner flag and shouted "Brrrrraaaaaaaaapppp".


:evil:

The Crouch/Fowler segment was quality


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Neville was such a twat, he wanted a fine rather than sign an autograph for a scouser. :lmao
> 
> Sums up why I hate him tbh.


That was one of the best things ever though, god bless him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fowler's book is god like. Gerrard just comes of arrogant. It's very repetitive also.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I didn't mind Gerrards book being honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> The best was when Rio merked Liverpool and went up to the corner flag and shouted "Brrrrraaaaaaaaapppp".


I marked for his own goal against Pompey. Total merk-age.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> I didn't mind Gerrards book being honest.


It made me dislike him moreso :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm reading Pele's book at the moment, also shit. Brian Clough's book is brilliant though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

krull mr extreme said:


> I marked for his own goal against Pompey. Total merk-age.


Classic Rio really.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> The best was when Rio merked Liverpool and went up to the corner flag and shouted "Brrrrraaaaaaaaapppp".


Gotta agree with that, best merk ever.

He'll do it in front of the Kopshites this year though, he's bored of getting his yearly going against them at OT.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ LOLOLOLOL

I'm not reading an autobiography at the moment, still recovering from the greatness of Harry Potter


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I marked for Gary Neville's own goal for England against Croatia.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Gary Neville will be forever loved for refusing that autograph.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> I marked for Gary Neville's own goal for England against Croatia.


I mark for every shit thing he does.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Gotta agree with that, best merk ever.
> 
> He'll do it in front of the Kopshites this year though, he's bored of getting his yearly going against them at OT.


As long as he does it as late on as O'Shea I'll be happy, so funny.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> I mark for every shit thing he does.


:agree:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I marked for Carragers own goals against us, yes, 2 of them :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom Ormo said:


> I marked for Gary Neville's own goal for England against Croatia.


Yeah, cause he was to blame for that.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice that you automatically assume you will beat us.


Dr Dre. said:


> ^^^^ LOLOLOLOL
> 
> I'm not reading an autobiography at the moment, still recovering from the greatness of Harry Potter


I am only just starting the 2nd last book. I am a slow reader :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Nice that you automatically assume you will beat us.


Well going on recent league meetings, it's hard to predict otherwise to be fair.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How the fuck are you only upto the second book?

I mark for the reception Neville gets at Anfield

*failed attempt at rofl smilie*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I marked for Carragers own goals against us, yes, 2 of them *:rofl*


Nice smiley. 

My favorite Rio goal in a Liverpool game was his OG for Leeds. We ended up winning 4-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see this turning into another war of words...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ Make love not war :side:


Role Model said:


> Well going on recent league meetings, it's hard to predict otherwise to be fair.


Yah, suppose :$



> How the fuck are you only upto the second book?


Second *last* book.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ Fuck off all autobiographies, and finish the series.

Yeah, my bad, partly, i'll try and keep it to football.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I marked for Phill Neville's own goal against us at the derby two seasons ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I marked for Phill Neville's own goal against us last season, I'm still sure he did it on purpose.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> I marked for Phill Neville's own goal against us at the derby two seasons ago.


I missed that motherfucking match, was on a history trip :sad:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I mark for Neville celebrations against Liverpool, just shows he hate the scousers as much as me :agree: 

Gerrard always bottles it at OT, partly due to the songs we aim at him.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> I marked for Phill Neville's own goal against us at the derby two seasons ago.


I marked, but I would mark more if it was Gary. Phil just isn't enough of a scumbag for me to get excited about it.



> ^^ Fuck off all autobiographies, and finish the series.


That's pretty much what I'm doing. Potter > Pele tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Neville's 'passion' towards the Liverpool fans is amazing really.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jamie Carragher scoring the winner against Utd would be the best thing ever.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I probably have a similar passion of hatred towards Manchester, just i wouldn't show it off like a fucking moron.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Jamie Carragher scoring the winner against Utd would be the best thing ever.


Can't see it happening though. 


*touch wood*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I probably have a similar passion of hatred towards Manchester, just i wouldn't show it off like a fucking moron.


I probably would tbh :$


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I marked for Phill Neville's own goal against us last season, I'm still sure he did it on purpose.


:lmao
All my blue nose mates all said he did it on purpose.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sissoko scoring in the last minute to equalise, and Carragher getting the winner in extra time would be better.

Seriously, if Neville ever stepped foot in most parts of Liverpool, he'd be dead. Stupid of him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Can't see it happening though.
> 
> 
> *touch wood*


The wood won't help you when the ball drops perfectly for him from 76 yards out on the volley in the last minute at OT. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Seriously, if Neville ever stepped foot in most parts of Liverpool, he'd be dead. Stupid of him.



He wouldn't want to get his shoes dirty, tbf.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I not sure what i'd do if scored a winner against Pile.

I'd probably just point at the crowd and laugh at them for being scouse.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nev would kill them all. Due to his "passion".


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I not sure what i'd do if scored a winner against *Pile.*
> 
> I'd probably just point at the crowd and laugh at them for being scouse.


*Liverpool

Nice that you're trying to cause problems again, good stuff.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I not sure what i'd do if scored a winner against Pile.
> 
> I'd probably just point at the crowd and laugh at them for being scouse.


What in the blue hell are you trying to say?

Ben, he'd probably have more sense than getting murdered.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lively debate is fine, but lets stop it from turning into a war.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Lively debate is fine, but lets stop it from turning into a war.


So are you saying that we can continue or not.... :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He started it :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> So are you saying that we can continue or not.... :$


Just think before you post and watch what you're saying, that's to everyone.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

K.

What were you actually trying to say MUF?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ste, he's obviously trying to wind you up. Just drop it.

I never step out of line. I am as cool as a cucumber :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, it wasn't winding me up, i just geuinely didn't have a clue what he was trying to say.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well leave it now, get back to discussing Premier League matters.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He would laugh at Liverpool fans if he scored against Liverpool, becuase they are Scousers. He hates Scousers, simple really.

Yah, well. Chelsea or Utd will win the league :$ we will finish 3rd and Spurs or Arsenal will get 4th. The league gets more interesting each year :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I dunno if this is the right place to post this but does Setanta Sports News launch this Saturday?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Nah, it wasn't winding me up, i just geuinely didn't have a clue what he was trying to say.


Don't worry, I'm sure he didn't either. 

I think this is the most exicted for a Prem season yet :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Okie dokie.

The premier league really should get their act together over the Tevez deal.

^^^ Obvious post, stopped me from doing an Alex and spamming though


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I see us finishing 3rd or 2nd if we get off to a good start.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> *He would laugh at Liverpool fans if he scored against Liverpool, becuase they are Scousers. He hates Scousers, simple really.*
> 
> Yah, well. Chelsea or Utd will win the league :$ we will finish 3rd and Spurs or Arsenal will get 4th. The league gets more interesting each year :side:


Yeah it was pretty simple really.


Top four will be exactly the same, same order, unless we under perform.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I wish the league was a bit more open, it's starting to become, dare I say. Boring


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, my bad for not understanding.

Setanta News Sports is pissing me off, that i don;t get it, eventhough i have Setanta. :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I wish the league was a bit more open, it's starting to become, dare I say. Boring


Each year pundits predict it'll be a four horse race and other teams will get closer to the big four, every year they're wrong, hopefully this year is different.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

it will never get boring, there will always be something interesting going on, whether its top of the table battle, relegation battle or champions league spot battle, there's always something of interest tbh


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll never find the league boring. I can see how it could be for pessemists though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm super hyped and the only thing that can disappoint me is Utd not winning the league, really. It's never boring though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I really can't be fucked to get Setanta, waste of money. I won't get to watch most of the games anyway.

Random comment: Just read this and LOL'd alot, typical Lawro :lmao

Five Live commentator: "How will Tevez fit into the Manchester United team, Mark?"
Mark Lawrenson: "Up front with Rooney I'm guessing."


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lawro is fucking quality.

Him and Motson are a team made in heaven


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I really can't be fucked to get Setanta, waste of money. I won't get to watch most of the games anyway.
> 
> Random comment: Just read this and LOL'd alot, typical Lawro :lmao
> 
> ...


Lawro is such a fucking legend.

And I still haven't orded Sentanta yet.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

haha, i read that on quotes of the week on bbc, lawro's voice bores me but he makes me laugh with his sarcasm


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao at Lawro

I have Setanta for free cause I have cable.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Can you buy seperate games on Setanta like you could on PremPlus? 

Lawrenson's bluntness makes me laugh :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sunderland have signed Craig Gordon from Hearts for 9 million


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I wish you could order games that you want to watch like PremPlus :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sunderland are going to sign Craig Gordon, £9 million.

Ya, wrong thread I know but whatever.

Edit - Fuck you Ste


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone gonna get the Prem Plus season ticket this year?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish we still just had PremPlus, paying one big fee was much better.


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

not sperate games, but its monthly subscription, better than annual subscription cus you can trial it for 1 month n if you dont like.......

i might persuade parents to try it out cus LFC TV launches as part of setanta soon and that appeals to me


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Anyone gonna get the Prem Plus season ticket this year?


Hasn't that channel gone?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Does this mean you'll have to ring up to pay for it each month? Or will it just carry on untill you tell them to cancel it?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Anyone gonna get the Prem Plus season ticket this year?


It's been replaced by Setanta.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Anyone gonna get the Prem Plus season ticket this year?


Setanta is replacing Prem Plus. But you can't order seperate games, just one package for all of them.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Anyone gonna get the Prem Plus season ticket this year?


Prem Plus shut down, just like WCW :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll miss George Graham, he was great on PremPlus. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

George Graham gave me too many ideas on Championship Manager 1999, of taking Bungs :side:


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

i think it carries on until you cancel it, i also think there maybe a discount if you pay for a year aswell, 46 prem games aint a whole lot tbh, not any of the big ones either i dont think, and only 3 liverpool games upto christmas, only LFC TV appeals to me and makes me wanna get it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll order it tomorrow, if I remember. :$


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

its better to live in another country in regards to football coverage, in ireland you get everything we get plus some 3pm kickoffs, so its better there,

n i have a maltese friend who has a digital dish which allows her to watch EVERY prem game aswell as most of serie A and la liga. 

AND they have the better weather


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> George Graham gave me too many ideas on *Championship Manager 1999*, of taking Bungs :side:


Thatwas the one where you could sign all the players for free.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it sucks that the county where the league is has worse coverage than other places. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> Thatwas the one where you could sign all the players for free.


And where you could build all stalls around the ground


----------



## phenomenalAJ (May 20, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Yeah it sucks that the county where the league is has worse coverage than other places. :sad:


its all for the little clubs to persuade their fans to get to the stadium, a bit unfair on the bigger clubs where theres not enough seats to accomodate all fans but at least we get more tv coverage than the little clubs,

still sad though, at least we have live streams which is better than nothing


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Go to the games, and then wont have to listen to commentators :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Go to the games, and then wont have to listen to commentators :side:


Why would you not want to listen to Andy Gray wank on like a moron?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The difference in quality between Gray and Tyler is astronomical.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You would also miss Jamie Redknapp fucking Frank Lampard up the ass every match, even when Chelsea aren't playing :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> The difference in quality between Gray and Tyler is astronomical.


They're such a team though, nothing says big game on Sky Sports like Tyler and Gray.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tyler and Gray on commentary, Keys in the studio with Redknapp, McCallister and Gullit. Big matches wouldn't be the same without all the shit they talk.

Apart from Gary Mac who is always awesome :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chris Kamara should take the step up to Premiership Games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Chris Kamara should take the step up to Premiership Games.


He's more than worthy, but I doubt he'll ever get the push into the main event scene.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Chris Kamaara is quailty, my mate does a funny impression of him :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I only watch the Football league for Kamaras commentary, ITV need to sign him to replace that wanker pleat.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I only watch the Football league for Kamaras commentary,* ITV need to sign him to replace that wanker pleat.*


 So true. Whoever at ITV decided that Pleat should commentate on the champions league games is fucking idiot and should be sacked.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Chris Kamaara is quailty, my mate does a funny impression of him :lmao



Chris Kamara is amazing a living legend, his enthusiasm for crappy games is insane, he nearly wets himself at 0-0 draws.

Different topic, has anyone invested in Setanta this year?? I have, better be worth it. That takes sky up to £50 a month, not cheap.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I vomit in disgust at the disgrace that is David Pleat.

I've always found Martin Tyler and Ian Darke to be the best.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Ian Darke's not bad at all, wasn't a fan at first, but I think he's improved greatly.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

think this is the right thread, but What Number is Anderson @ Manchester United? and are there any pics of him in a Man U Shirt?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Loads of pics, you just need to look around and I don't believe his squad number has been confirmed yet.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

cool! thanks Role Model!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I quite like Ian Darke, Peter Brackley isn't too bad either. Both were on the 2002 World Cup DVD and they were good to listen too. The guy with the realy gruff voice on FiveLive or Talksport (haven't listend to either in ages so I can't remember which one it is :$) is very good too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Confirmation that Tevez did indeed train with us 


And for the record, nobody comes close to Tyler/Gray.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tyler/Gray are a pretty good combination, it just makes me laugh how much better one is than the other.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tyler's fantastic, Gray just makes me laugh with his phrases. Pretty good combo.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Istanbul 2005:

' I hate to say it, but it's all over'


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Crerand and Bower were the ultimate commentary duo.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

BBC said:


> *Manchester United midfielder Paul Scholes may be fit for the start of the Premier League season - despite a recent exploratory knee operation.*
> 
> Scholes, 32, was injured during a pre-season game against FC Seoul but has been included in the squad to face Dunfermline in a friendly on Wednesday.
> 
> ...



Good news, Scholes was brilliant last season.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

gray's still the best commentator around imo


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> gray's still the best commentator around imo


Still the best? He's never been the best, Tyler makes me what he is and without him, everyone would see how terrible Gray is.

Alan Green should take Motsons place when the moron finally retires.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Alan Green? He's the worst commentator i've ever heard. Always fucking buming Liverpool, even when they dont play.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Therefore he is great.

Andy Gray > John Motson.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He supports Liverpool, makes it pretty clear and it doesn't bother me at all, he says what he wants and how he feels and it's far more refreshing than John fucking Motson.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Phil Thompson on Gilette Soccer Saturday is so biased its laughable.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Thompson gets so excited in his matches it's hilarious. His biasedness is also rather funny. Legend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Phil Thompson on Gilette Soccer Saturday is so biased its laughable.


He doesn't even try and hide it, he's just openly biased, it's slightly amusing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't mind Thompson just for the fact he is biased, and he doesn't hide it. He is still no Pat Crerand though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> I don't mind Thompson just for the fact he is biased, and he doesn't hide it. *He is still no Pat Crerand though.*


He does my fucking head in.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How is that possible?

The guy is a legend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh I used to not mind him and when he's not being totally over the top I'm fine with him, but when he is just so blind to things that are negative about Utd it pisses me off.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Martin Tyler > Any other commentator.

I do think Clyve Tyldsley (spelling) is pretty good though, I don't mind him.

Come on, are some people being serious, John Motson? Andy Gray? LOLZ...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tyldesley is underrated, very good commentator.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I concur, Martin Tyler is the best commentator out there. Tyldsley's good, I just can't stand ITV coverage.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll always remember Tyldsey for marking out when we won The Champions League badstyle.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Eh I used to not mind him and when he's not being totally over the top I'm fine with him, but when he is just so blind to things that are negative about Utd it pisses me off.


Understandable. His show on a monday night is unmissable though.

I also mark for the way in commentary nearly everytime he says "We could get another one here" or "I see more goals in this" United score.

Tyldesley will be immortal due to the commentary in the last 3 minutes of the '99 Champions League Final, otherwise he is just alright. Never been the same since Big Ron left.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There's a commentator at Marine, who seems just to commentate to the surrounding crowd :$ and he is fucking amazing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Understandable. His show on a monday night is unmissable though.
> 
> I also mark for the way in commentary nearly everytime he says "We could get another one here" or "I see more goals in this" United score.
> 
> Tyldesley will be immortal due to the commentary in the last 3 minutes of the '99 Champions League Final, otherwise he is just alright. Never been the same since Big Ron left.


All very true, I really miss Big Ron, ITV Football just hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ron is a fucking legend, not only for his commentary, but his acting crudentials :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why he hasn't been brought back by now I have no idea, does anyone even care what he said anymore?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not really, all blown out of proportion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a real shame though, he's such a legend.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anybody want to start a petition?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember signing one a while back and it had a huggggggge amount of people who had signed it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wouldn't mind signing a petition.

Actually, i only sign sporting petitions for Liverpool. 

Nah, i will.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nice, doesn't surprise me really, the guy pretty much was the draw of ITV football. I miss Ron-erisms. We all need more "lollipops" and "spotter's badges"


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Weird question, but for like The CL Final, do you watch it on Sky or ITV?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

was anyone actually watching when he said "the forbidden word", i was watching at the time but i didnt actually hear anything


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sky, having Andy Townsend and Robbie Earle covering the season's showpiece is too ridiculous for me to comprehend let alone watch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Weird question, but for like The CL Final, do you watch it on Sky or ITV?


ITV, because that channel is the CL's league to me, it's alway strange watching it on Sky Sports.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Weird question, but for like The CL Final, do you watch it on Sky or ITV?


ITV, it is the CL's home. And Martin Tyler is like a hawk, sees everything rather than just getting excited like Tyldesley.. 

"Dudek was off his line, that'll be re-taken, well it seems to have been allowed to stand"


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tydlsey marked out so bad in 2005, i love him for it.

I'm out, inabit guys.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

buybibuy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sky now, I just don't like ITV's coverage. Their picture doesn't cover my telly either, have black gaps either side of the picture ruins it a bit for me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ruud Gullit is one of the highlights of Sky's coverage, that and the ever so exciting Ray Wilkins.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I love when big Ruud and Souness are working together. They both just try to out do eachother all night. Ray Wilkins is a gent.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

who do we thinks goin to win the champions league this year? ive got a feeling that barcelona will do it again, especially with henry in there side now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's between Liverpool, Inter, AC, Utd, Real, Barca and Chelsea. Can't choose which though, I'll see how they all start the season.



T-C said:


> I love when big Ruud and Souness are working together. They both just try to out do eachother all night. Ray Wilkins is a gent.


Yeah it is rather comical.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think United will win the Champions League this year. As long as they don't get Milan in any of the knock out games.

Anyway, I'm away out, talk later, bye.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gary Mac should be on all of Sky's coverage tbph.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I feel Barca might win the Champions League.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think an Italian team will win the Champions League. Just don't know which one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Inter will choke, it's all they do in Europe these days.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AC always seem to do well, even when no one fancies them to win it. I believe an English team will atleast reach the final though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'f we don't have at least two English teams in the semi's I'll be surprised.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

When is the Champions League thread going to be made?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think we should make it around the time of the 3rd Qualifying Round as Liverpool and Arsenal fans will want to discuss their matches.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

The 3rd round qualifying 1st leg match is a week today isn't it?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The away leg is on the 15th and the home leg on the 28th


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Can't wait for the season to kick off now. The 1st game on Sky Sports is Sunderland V Spurs I think so I will tune in for that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I should be sorting out Sentanta Sports today, finally.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

How much is Setanta a month?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> How much is Setanta a month?


i was going to get sentanta but i heard it was pretty pricey


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> How much is Setanta a month?


£10 a month.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> £10 a month.


Hmm, thats not bad. I'm starting to consider buying it. I told myself I wouldn't, but I'm so tempted now


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

It's £10 a month on Sky and Freeview but it's free on Virgin Media/cable if you have the XL package.
I was watching it before, a youth game between Arsenal and someone else and it didnt fit all the game on my screen, a 1/4 of my screen wasn't filled out and was black.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it worth getting Sentanta Sports? I mean, wont the big games be on Sky Sports, as well as other major games? And then Sentanta get the rest of the games that Sky Sports doesnt get?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Apparently Setanta might be available in Australia in September. It's rumoured to cost $15 a month (£6). If it does come to us I'd only get it during the holidays as I don't want to distract myself from school work 

And I'm not prepared to spend that much money. The really lame thing is it comes with MUTV and Chelsea TV but no Arsenal TV


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Destiny said:


> The really lame thing is it comes with MUTV and Chelsea TV but no Arsenal TV


And Liverpool TV next month


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aren't Setanta getting the England friendlies soon?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Aren't Setanta getting the England friendlies soon?


Yes, I think so and some FA cup games also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

I have just read that Setanta sports news *may* be delayed until end of September. I was looking forward to it launching this Saturday too for the opening weekend of the new season.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

David said:


> I have just read that Setanta sports news *may* be delayed until end of September. I was looking forward to it launching this Saturday too for the opening weekend of the new season.


Bad news 
I can only watch Sky Sports News in my room :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Woah, I just flicked onto Sky Sports News and they've got a new layout! (I'm probably a bit slow)


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I only seen the new layout yesterday, I don't know how long it's been going for.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

For some reason, the right side of the screen seems to have been stuck on 'Birmingham PLAYERS OUT' for the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> For some reason, the right side of the screen seems to have been stuck on 'Birmingham PLAYERS OUT' for the last 5 minutes.


It's just an technical fault I guess.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't know whether to get Setanta, with only 3 LFC games till Christmas or LFCTV with archived matches and other stuff.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I can watch all of LFC TV on the Liverpool site on my e-Season Ticket


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Apparently Setanta might be available in Australia in September. It's rumoured to cost $15 a month (£6). If it does come to us I'd only get it during the holidays as I don't want to distract myself from school work
> 
> And I'm not prepared to spend that much money. The really lame thing is it comes with MUTV and Chelsea TV but no Arsenal TV


That sounds like a pretty good deal. MUTV here is about £6 a month I think, so to get that with Setanta for that price is good.

Obviously, you chose to support a jobber team


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Think I might get the Prem Plus season ticket for £30, I think that entitles me to 50 games over the season.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Think I might get the Prem Plus season ticket for £30, I think that entitles me to 50 games over the season.


premplus is no more! sentana sports took all its games


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Think I might get the Prem Plus season ticket for £30, I think that entitles me to 50 games over the season.


Prem Plus isn't here anymore.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Think I might get the Prem Plus season ticket for £30, I think that entitles me to 50 games over the season.


PREM PLUS NO LONGER EXISTS


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

charismatic|enigma said:


> PREM PLUS NO LONGER EXISTS


:lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tom Ormo said:


> Prem Plus isn't here anymore.


whattttt? 

What happened? Did Setanta get all their matches?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> whattttt?
> 
> What happened? Did Setanta get all their matches?


Yeah, at least I think so anyway. Sky Sports have 92 prem matches and Setanta have 46.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

£9.99 a month?

On Prem Plus I could have just payed £30 and got 50 matches!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah, lifes a bitch. But remember with Setanta you also get a golf channel and a racing channel :hb


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Do they still have that channel that had virtual horse racing? Me and my mates used to bet on it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

No, it probably went out of business. Only a few losers watched it tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> No, it probably went out of business. Only a few losers watched it tbh.


I didn't. :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Yah, lifes a bitch. But remember with Setanta you also get a *golf channel *and a racing
> channel :hb



Ste marks for that channel


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Ste marks for that channel


Where is Ste? He better get online soon, screw real life.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Where is Ste? He better get online soon, screw real life.


He went to splashworld or something, said he won't be online till around 10.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Golf's boring and I don't like Racing.

*Sigh* Guess i'll stick to Sky Sports 1 then.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> He went to splashworld or something, said he won't be online till around 10.


Lawls, Splashworld.

If he's gonna go out, go to Alton Towers. Not some jobber water park.

Anyway, we better talk football :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Splashworld :lmao

So, most shrewd signing of the window so far?

I say Petrov to Man City or Kapo to Birmingham.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It took about 40 minutes on the phone to order the fucking channel and they haven't turned it on yet, great stuff.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:
 

> It took about 40 minutes on the phone to order the fucking channel and they haven't turned it on yet, great stuff.


I'd take it to court tbh. Enjoy LFC TV in September


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be watching it, I need to get my money's worth.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Golf Channel, Racing Channel, Celtic TV and Rangers TV all look good aswell :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think £10 a month is a bit too much for someone like me who gets £100 a month.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Golf Channel, Racing Channel, Celtic TV and Rangers TV all look good aswell :side:


Yeah, great. :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Yeah, great. :side:


Did you get Setanta?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, but they haven't turned the channel on yet.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just read that Pepe Reina has won the golden gloves for the second season running :hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Greatness, so underrated by most fans. Gets a lot of un-deserved abuse.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Good news about Reina, he derserves it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS was better, up and till he broke his nose, then his form took a slight nose dive.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Radical Iranian group Ansar Hezbollah, which backs the country's hard-line president Mahmoud Ahmandinejad, has said it intends purchasing English club Manchester United.
> 
> "Once we've bought Manchester United we'll change its name to Khaybar," Ansar Hezbollah's secretary general, Mohammad Bagher Kharrazi, said.
> 
> ...


:lmao What are they on??


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I like the new name idea. Sheer genius.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Once we've bought Manchester United we'll change its name to Khaybar


Awesome :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL Gaybar :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man that'd be awesome.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL Gaybar :lmao


You'd know all about that wouldn't you :side: 

I just looked this group up on wikipedia:



> Members typically dress in black clothes and attack using bars, chains, and similar weapons[8], sometimes while riding motorcycles


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> You'd know all about that wouldn't you :side:


Yes..


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Can't you spell? It's Khaybar :no: 

And this is clearly just a random piece of shit started by someone on the internet.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Can't you spell? It's Khaybar :no:
> 
> *And this is clearly just a random piece of shit started by someone on the internet.*


I know, but it's pretty funny.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Can't you spell? It's Khaybar :no:
> 
> And this is clearly just a random piece of shit started by someone on the internet.


It sounds slightly like Gaybar. Hence me saying it 

Take a chill pill.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They've finally turned Setanta Sports on and it's so awesome I actually wet myself.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I know, but it's pretty funny.


Did you make it up? Wouldn't put it past you....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> They've finally turned Setanta Sports on and it's so awesome I actually wet myself.


Is it really that awesome? If so I want these channels.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Did you make it up? Wouldn't put it past you....


 

http://www.adnkronos.com/AKI/English/Sport/?id=1.0.1188862506

My mate sent me the link, why would I make that up?
And 'wouldn't put it past you'? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Is it really that awesome? If so I want these channels.


Easily the best selection of channels in the history of TV, well worth the money.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

RM the salesman has me set on buying it now...

I'm still not sure, LFCTV is appealing too.....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Easily the best selection of channels in the history of TV, well worth the money.


I really, really want Rangers TV.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Once the season starts and you're missing all the matches, you'll want to sign up, JUST U WAIT!


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> I really, really want Rangers TV.


Don't forget Celtic TV.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Once the season starts and you're missing all the matches, you'll want to sign up, JUST U WAIT!


 

46 Prem games does sound pretty cool.......


But LFCTV, oh the choices one must make. 

I could be jammy and try and get both


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont even like Setanta tbh. Only Setanta 1 and 2 appeal to me and i'll be out when most of the prem matches are on, so yeah....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd much rather just have PremPlus, but meh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Prem Plus owned, fuck setanta.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I still wish that BBC had won the rights instead of Setanta. That would have owned.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

BBC have the worst commentators around, so that would of sucked ass.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah, but it would be on free TV. Who gives a shit if they have Motson.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Prem Plus was shite, all they showed we're live matches once a week, Setanta has highlights from loads of other leagues and repeats games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What commentators are Setanta going to be using? The good thing about PremPlus was it was just usual Sky guys.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> What commentators are Setanta going to be using? The good thing about PremPlus was it was just usual Sky guys.


 According to Wiki....


Ian Crocker
Jon Champion
Jock Brown
Jim Proudfoot
Archie MacPherson
Brian Etherson
David McKinney
Ken McRobb
Steve Bower


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I only recognize about half those names, chances are I'll know them once I hear them though. I'd much rather have the Sky guys.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

And i've just remembered that ITV have got FA Cup rights ahead of the beeb, so i dont have to listen to all of them ****s on the BBC anymore


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

ITV have FA Cup rights? Awesome. I hadn't heard that I don't think, or maybe I did and forgot.....

Will Tylsdley be doing it then?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pleat better not be fucking doing them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Leave it to Cldye Tydsley. I always found the BBC commentators pretty amusing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd rather have the FA Cup on the Beeb so theres no adverts tbh.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm trying to convince my mum to get Setanta.:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tell her it's educational, they always buy that.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

j20 said:


> I'm trying to convince my mum to get Setanta.:side:


Say all your mates have it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man up and choke a bitch. tbf.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Man up and choke a bitch. tbf.


I agree, this method never fails.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Pay for it yourself, simple.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Tell her it's educational, they always buy that.


Yeah, that's how i ended up with our equivalent.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lawls, paying for it yourself. That's just silly. 



> Originally Posted by *Role Model*
> Man up and choke a bitch. tbf.


That one works best.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wouldn't pay for Setanta myself, probably due to the fact i have a very small budget. All gets spent on golf :sad:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Tell me about it. Golf is an expensive sport.

Plus I have to pay for half the MUTV subscription. Not good.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have to pay 120 quid a year for my membership at my golf club, let alone balls, clubs, tees etc. It sort of uses up all of my sporting money, apart from football boots ofcourse


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Membership for my club is £160 a year, again, not good.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

West Lancs FTW! 

My football boots were 80 quid though :$


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I spend alot of my money on not so good stuff


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know exactly what sort of stuff you are talking about :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's porn isn't it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I spend most of my money on music, football shit and $5 hoes. :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

T-C said:


> It's porn isn't it.


No, why pay for that when you have the internet


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I spend most of my other money on reppin the hood, and going waterparks.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Splashworld :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I's fucking decent yano, apart from i fell over, and did an HBK on my back :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Did you oversell it?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We should probably continue the exact same conversation we are having in TTT really :$


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Sup guys, TTT is dead really.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I just saw Nani's goal, damn, it was pretty impressive.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah it was. The celebration wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

His celebration already pisses me off.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I mark for the flip-floppery.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just found this on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/user/tubesoccer123

You guys should check this out, he's got a load of recent matches uploaded.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> His celebration already pisses me off.


Love the jealousy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hardly a surprise, I'd be jealous as well. Never mind, you've got Crouch with his Robot Dance.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lawls, jealous of a celebration


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, well we've got Adebayor! And he dances 

Now that Henry's gone he can can solo. The real moves are going to come out


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Crouchy said he won't do the robot, unless he scores in the Champions League Final


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's because he knows it looks lame compared to Nani's flips and flops. :flip


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought Fergie said he couldn't do the celebration anymore, and he only did it against Glentoran because Queiroz was there instead of Fergie?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I expect that was the case, seems logical.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm bored as hell, so I created a Fantasy team for the Prem FA. 

A few things: 
1)Their price is next to their name. I had a 100 point limit. Used 99.24.
2)I don't know much about the Premiere players outside of the players that play on their Nat'l Teams
3)I don't watch the Premiere League, but at least I hope to know about its top players.
4)I had to have one American....even though he's not starting for his club. 
5)Here it is:

Forwards : 1) Peter Crouch 11.33 2)Emile Heskey 7.97

Midfield : 1) Michael Essien 7.86 2) Francesc Fabregas 12.06 3) Paul Scholes 8.03 4) Tomas Rosicky 8.94 5) Ivan Campo 7.42

Defense : 1) Ashley Cole 9.54 2) John Terry 10.49 3) Jonathan Spector 6.99

Goal : 1) Paul Robinson 8.51


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats an OK team, but you really need to get atleast one quality forward, like Drogba. Crouch and Heskey won't score you many


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good team, lacking up front. Crouch will be a second cjoice striker and Heskey.....well i don't like to knock him but won't be shattering goalscoring records.

Other than that, solid


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm expecting Michael Essien to be amazing this season. I read/heard/saw he had a poor last season. I'm think he rebounds with tremendous play. I think he could mask some striking deficiencies. But I'll drop Crouch for Drogba, anyway. Of what I remember from the 2006 WC, Crouch wasn't very impressive for the English. Then again...the team wasn't very impressive. 

By the way, this is an oxymoron...but who is the best American player in the Premiere League? Please don't say Brian McBride.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Essien was fantastic last season, I'm expecting him to be not as good this year, hopefully.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McBride is actually the best American player. But if you don't want him I'd say Freidel.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Clint Dempsey is ok I suppose....


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Friedel is a quality keeper but his team lets him down, you may even see Friedel to score a couple, but I did laugh my ass off, Americans trying to pick soccer players is like teaching women the offside rule. Also it's Premier league not Premiere. Seriously though you have a good team Crouch will score around 10, Heskey will score 1 (against Derby) midfield solid except for Campo and Rosicky and your defence ain't half bad but David James would have been a better pick for goal and you could have bought Ronaldo then.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Essien was fantastic last season, I'm expecting him to be not as good this year, hopefully.


Really? I must've mis-read something, then. I could've swore I read a few columns saying that Essien had struggles. His numbers don't look overly impressive. 1 Goal, 3 Assists. For this fantasy points system, last season he had 137.00 points. For comparison's sake, Ivan Campo had 135 points. Campo is a decent player, but Essien is a superstar-caliber player. But I'm just going off the numbers. The numbers don't always tell the story.

Anyway, I made some changes.

Dropped Crouch, Heskey, and Spector. Picked up Dean Ashton(he apparently tore it up during pre-season), Benedict McCarthy(14 goals last season, good price), and Emmanuel Eboue(I've heard of him, and he plays for Arsenal)


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ebou's been playing well even if he is a dirty bastard, Ashton seems to have returned to form and Benny McCarthy was great last year, not sure if he'll do it again but he's a good pickup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Buy low, sell high. That's the plan. If a few of these players I got a for a lower price have amazing 1st half's, then I can sell them for much more points. Points which could be used on players like Ronaldo, and Drogba.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I wouldn't buy Drogba in the second half because of the African Cup of Nations, if you have any African players sell them before January as they won't get points for a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How long is the African Cup of Nations going to last?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

About a month I think.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

About 4 and a half weeks, what gets on my nerves is why have it half way through the season, it ruins the Premiership, they could have it at the end of the season so no-one would care about it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

eboue and toure both gone because of that tournament :cuss: our defence just got weaker for a month


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's good then, Utd won't lose any players which is rather nice.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We will lose Sissoko :cuss:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's a good thing :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

We will lose quite a few but I am not complaining because we will have our full team fit by then and we have depth, Liverpool bought 7 players so far, they shouldn't worry in the slightest.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

KME said:


> That's a good thing :side:


Yah, I know. Sarcasm is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bradley said:


> We will lose quite a few but I am not complaining because we will have our full team fit by then and we have depth, Liverpool bought 7 players so far, they shouldn't worry in the slightest.


You'll have players to replace them, but you've got no one of the quality of Essien and Drogba to come in and do as good a job as them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Yah, I know. Sarcasm is a wonderful thing.


I know. Just making sure :side:

We'll go and have an injury crisis now and need him


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

at least we keep ade


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ade won't play much anyway I think. Van Persie and Eduardo is a better partnership IMO.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Ade won't play much anyway I think. Van Persie and Eduardo is a better partnership IMO.


ye i agree but still ade is good. At least gallas is still in the defense.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea will only lose three players, but they're important; Drogba, Essien and Kalou. Pretty crappy for them.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kalou isn't a huge loss, but as you say losing Essien and Drogba is a huge blow. How they perform in their absense will most likely decide their season.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Gallas plays for France.... anyway who do you think will be a shock team in the F.A cup or Carling Cup this season? Much like Wycombe last season, then they played the Greats and lost 4-0. (I was there and Shevchenko scored 2, most goals he has ever scored in 1 game for Chelsea)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You can't predict a thing like that really, apart from taking wild stabs in the dark.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Had Chelsea not beaten Wycombe, the fans would've revolted. Just thank your form slouch wasn't in the League cup too.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Accrington Stanley.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Bradley said:


> *Gallas plays for France.... *anyway who do you think will be a shock team in the F.A cup or Carling Cup this season? Much like Wycombe last season, then they played the Greats and lost 4-0. (I was there and Shevchenko scored 2, most goals he has ever scored in 1 game for Chelsea)


I know


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Overrated said:


> I know


Glad I'm not the only one who found that comment strange


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most his comments are strange, I'm used to the random odd things now.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I thought you meant that Gallas was going to play in the African Cup of Nations (weird name for a cup) Also I think Man. City will do well in the domestic cups this season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bradley said:


> I thought you meant that Gallas was going to play in the *African Cup of Nations (weird name for a cup)* Also I think Man. City will do well in the domestic cups this season.


How's it strange? It's a cup of African nations.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man City will forever be a mid table team, even with their new signings, they won't win anything this season.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> How's it strange? It's a cup of African nations.


Once again I found that a stupid comment aswell.

Bradley: Talking gibberish since January 2007.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Man City finish midtable, they'll have to really flop, the talent pool and manager should be enough for them to finish near the Uefa Cup places.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I see City finishing about 7th or 8th, which they really should with the players they have. Goals should come alot easier this season, as they have Petrov and Elano.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Man City will forever be a mid table team, even with their new signings, they won't win anything this season.


Strange thing to say. New players and a new manager and lots of money will change a team. Seems odd to think just because they're Man City they will never be any better than mid table, they have bags of money money, class players and a great club manager with experience, they haven't ever had that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Renegade is the guy that kept saying Crouch sucks and the only thing he could do was head the ball.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Chelsea will only lose three players, but they're important; Drogba, Essien and Kalou. Pretty crappy for them.


 I wouldn't be surprised if by some magical reason, they all miss the tournament.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Man City could do well this season, but it depends on how much time their new signings take to settle in. If it takes them a while, then City might struggle yet again. If they settle quickly, I dont see why they cant finish mid-table.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if by some magical reason, they all miss the tournament.



I was thinking that to be honest, I can see Drogba picking up an 'injury' so he can't travel with his country, yet is amazingly fit in time for whatever the next Chelsea game is.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Well if Mourinho gets his way they probably will scrap the cup and name it the Cup of Great Managers (weirder name) and Mourinho will be the only guy there and everyone will hail him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> By the way, this is an oxymoron...but who is the best American player in the Premiere League? Please don't say Brian McBride.


Carlos Bocanegra by a country mile. No one else even compares really.



> Ade won't play much anyway I think. Van Persie and Eduardo is a better partnership IMO.


He may not be a guarenteed first team player but he'll get plenty of games, some off the bench perhaps though. I could actually see us playing a three man strike force with Ade in the middle as a targetman and RVP and Eduardo on each flank. It could work well as we wouldn't have to play Hleb 



> Accrington Stanley.


I have a mate in Australia who ordered an Accrington Stanley shirt all the way from England. Why? Because he thought they had a funny name.

I could see City doing really well this year, but nothings guaranteed. A lot of ther players will need to settle, and their sqaud is no better than Blackburn or Villa's really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bradley said:


> Well if Mourinho gets his way they probably will scrap the cup and name it the Cup of Great Managers (weirder name) and Mourinho will be the only guy there and everyone will hail him.


Another Bradders gem.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I was thinking that to be honest, I can see Drogba picking up an 'injury' so he can't travel with his country, yet is amazingly fit in time for whatever the next Chelsea game is.


 Who was the player who did that las time? Was it Essien?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Well if Mourinho gets his way they probably will scrap the cup and name it the Cup of Great Managers (weirder name) and Mourinho will be the only guy there and everyone will hail him.


Are you on crack?



> He may not be a guarenteed first team player but he'll get plenty of games, some off the bench perhaps though. I could actually see us playing a three man strike force with Ade in the middle as a targetman and RVP and Eduardo on each flank. It could work well as we wouldn't have to play Hleb


Hleb is a good player, don't know why you hate him. Hleb says he hopes to get 10 or more goals this season


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I think it was Essien, Mourinho has a habit of annoying national managers, Makelele was ordered to play for his club then Mourinho joined in and started a massive fiasco but I bet Drogba will have a freak injury like 'Slipped on a Christmas Present.' and then as soon as the tournament starts Mourinho gets super healing powers and Drogba scores 20 goals from January-May


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's rather boring, if he lets them go and then we win the title, I guess he's got another excuse as to why Chelsea didn't win the league.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Why not? If there is a reason for an excuse why not say it? This time it will be a good excuse not one like 'We were poisoned by our Harry Ramsden's fish again.' Every time we lose the Champions League, I love his accent, so funny and I do a great impression.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

BTW, did everyone see the youtube link I posted?

This guy's got a load of pre season games uploaded. http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=tubesoccer123


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He needs to learn to take defeat like a man.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hleb's good enough technically and has a good touch, but he rarely runs at opponents with much conviction and is far too contempt to play simple passes. He doesn't make great attacking runs and is often a liability in attack. He and Eboue are Arsenal's worst first team players.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I saw it j20 (name), it's great


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry, I don't like watching Arsenal in crap quality. (Are they whole games or just highlights)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Hleb's good enough technically and has a good touch, but he rarely runs at opponents with much conviction and is far too contempt to play simple passes. He doesn't make great attacking runs and is often a liability in attack. He and Eboue are Arsenal's worst first team players.


Eboue?

I always thought he was a great player, poor attitude but very talented none the less.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://premierleagueclips.blogspot.com/

tbh. Full pre-season matches and highlights and whatnot.

Edit - Since Bradley thinks this is advertising - that's not my intention, I was just spreading the love :side: no ban plz.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Role Model said:


> He needs to learn to take defeat like a man.


exactly. Mourinho doesnt take defeat very good.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG!!!!111 Thats site advertising, ban NOW pl0x! But honestly I don't really care for Pre-season all that much, I can watch most of the highlights on Setanta. (Please say I said that right)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Setanta is amazing.


BUYNOW


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Setanta has too many jobber channels, like Scottish teams, racing and golf.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Robben has fucked off to Madrid, looks like SWP will be a 1st team regular this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fantastic if true about Robben, I won't miss him at all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Robben has fucked off to Madrid, looks like SWP will be a 1st team regular this year.


Pass the sauce.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Robben has fucked off to Madrid, looks like SWP will be a 1st team regular this year.


Good about Robben, but I fucking hate SWP.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Good about Robben, *but I fucking hate SWP.*


Why?


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

SWP needs to hit the gym fast, he hasn't got the strength and I have had enough of Ian Wright playing him up, he isn't that great. Also Setanta is pretty good, it has a lot of MLS, if you have Virgin Media you get it free so thats a good deal, will be watching a few Premiership games and Enigma I was only joking, chill.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He hates him cause hes black :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Real Madrid say they have signed Robben and Drenthe


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Who in the holy hell is Drenthe? Robben 4 MLS next season PLEASE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Where are you getting this info from Sky Sports News?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Another brilliant post 

Drenthe is a left back/winger from Feyernoord. Was one of the best players at the U21 Euro Championships.



> Where are you getting this info from Sky Sports News?


Yah, apparently Real will officially announce the signings tomorrow.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They are after Sneijder and a full back aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Real love buying talent and then hardly using them.....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sneijder is a quality player, I can't believe he has stayed at Ajax so long. He can play as a playmaker and on either wing, and he's two footed. Would be an awesome signing for Real.

Real will have Robben, Robinho, Higuain, Drenthe on the wings, pretty impressive.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Well Renegade is the guy that kept saying Crouch sucks and the only thing he could do was head the ball.


Crouch does suck


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Crouch>Viduka nuff said there really Crouch also >>> Kewell


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bradley said:


> Crouch<Viduka nuff said there really Crouch also <<< Kewell


Proper corrections made.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Real Madrid say they have signed Robben and Drenthe


Real say a lot of things.

Seriously, Drenthe would be a huge signing. He is talented and is a underrated player


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Eboue?
> 
> I always thought he was a great player, poor attitude but very talented none the less.


The boy is very talented by by far the least mature player at Arsenal. He was the Arsenal player caught in possession the most times last season (Well, it's a guess but I'm pretty sure of it) and he's a defender FFS. He's a good attacking full-back but he's often a liability in defence. Clichy is a lot better than him really.



> Seriously, Drenthe would be a huge signing. He is talented and is a underrated player


Lol, he's only just emerged and had a good season and he's already been talked up as a potential world class player. He's overrated if anything.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He didnt even have a good sseason, he played well at the Euros and is called the next big thing.

He'll flop.


----------



## Jimthor The Oblong (Jul 23, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Crouch>Viduka nuff said there really Crouch also >>> Kewell


I agree.
Crouch is underrated.

Viduka was great in his prime (i.e. Celtic-time), but now he's a bit of a flabby has-been.
And Kewell isn't any good cause he's always injured. He's never been able to build any momentum, not since his Leeds days.

Crouch + Torres = goalsgoalsgoals!
Let's see if Rafa realises this.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Leeds have lost their appeal against the point deduction 



> Leeds have lost their appeal against a 15-point deduction for the start of the new season following a breach of the Football League's insolvency policy.
> 
> The chairmen of the other 71 Football League clubs voted "overwhelmingly" to sanction Leeds and then again to uphold the original punishment.
> 
> In both cases, the outcome was higher than a 75% majority vote.


Clever thinking from the other chairmen tbh, gives them a massive advantage over Leeds.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Sigh* 

Must I repeat that Viduka was the top scorer per minutes played last year, I don't think much of Kewell but Viduka is still class. Also Kuyt is much better than either Torres or Crouch and Benitez would be a fool to leave him out when he offers them so much more than a either Crouch or Torres.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Must I repeat that Viduka was the top scorer per minutes played last year, I don't think much of Kewell but Viduka is still class. Also Kuyt is much better than either Torres or Crouch and Benitez would be a fool to leave him out when he offers them so much more than a either Crouch or Torres.


Kewell is stunning when he isn't injured. He looks a bit better now so maybe he might return to his old form, now he has competition on the left from Ryan Babel.

Kuyt will play with Torres, if he doesn't that's stupid by Benitez. We need a striking partnership, that one IMO will work best.

Feel sorry for Leeds tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Sir Alex Ferguson is set to wait until his encounter with arch-rivals Manchester City before handing Carlos Tevez his Manchester United debut.
> 
> The champions hope the paperwork for Tevez's controversial move to Old Trafford will be completed today and the striker has been training with his new United team-mates since his representatives agreed to pay West Ham a £2 million compensation package last Friday.
> 
> ...


I'm getting pissed off now tbh. I'd mark if he scored against City though, that'd make the wait worth it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

KME said:


> Kewell is stunning when he isn't injured. He looks a bit better now so maybe he might return to his old form, now he has competition on the left from Ryan Babel.
> 
> Kuyt will play with Torres, if he doesn't that's stupid by Benitez. We need a striking partnership, that one IMO will work best.
> 
> Feel sorry for Leeds tbh.


Yah, I heard that Villa are playing Craig Gardner (a midfielder) at right back on Saturday as they don't have any right backs in their 1st team squad. We have to go all out with Babel and Riise on the left now instead of Kewell.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We played Richardson at left-back once


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We played Gerrard at right back


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:



> We played Gerrard at right back


Istanbul tbh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gerrard is a better right back than Arbeloa tbf.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What is wrong with Martin O'Neill. He had a summer clear out of all the crappy Villa players, about 8 of them left, but he's only brought in 2 players. Not a smart move. Arsenal should give them Hoyte so they still stand a chance against Liverpool


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Villa have only bought Reo-Coker and Harewood.
That sucks for them seeing as Coker was over 8 million.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

And the 2 players he brought in were Harewood and Reo-Cocker. Founders of the Baby Bentley club :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lawls at Harewood. He's going to change Villa around!!~!!1


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I marked when Harewood missed that sitter against us in the FA cup final as he had cramp.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Villa getting a result against Liverpool wouldn't surprise me at all, so you lot shouldn't really mock them tbf.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Villa getting a result against Liverpool wouldn't surprise me at all, so you lot shouldn't really mock them tbf.


I can see it too. But it won't be due to Harewood :lmao

I hope :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll score a hat-trick now, well done.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Villa getting a result against Liverpool wouldn't surprise me at all, so you lot shouldn't really mock them tbf.


*cough* Biased *cough*

I am confident we will win.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

2 days till kick off :hb

I think we will beat Villa 1-0 or it could be 1-1. We need to get of to a good start this season.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We need to win 4 out of our 1st 5 games really. Avoiding defeat against Chelsea is important aswell.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

We can beat Chelsea at Anfield, we showed that last season in the Prem and CL. The least we can get against them is a point imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Going by your recent starts to seasons away from home, my comment isn't biased at all, plus the fact many sides struggle at Villa, we have a fanastic record there, but I know Chelsea don't.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think we will be different away from home this season. Alot more aggressive and play more like a home game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well lets wait and see what Rafa has planned.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

His plan is to always think about the next game and it's _possibilities_ for sure, no? :side:

Off Topic: Can I have some points plz? I'm a bit poor tbh


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Destiny said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Must I repeat that Viduka was the top scorer per minutes played last year, I don't think much of Kewell but Viduka is still class. Also Kuyt is much better than either Torres or Crouch and Benitez would be a fool to leave him out when he offers them so much more than a either Crouch or Torres.



So he played 90 minutes all season and scored 2? Did he get top scorer? NO But did he get more than Crouch in the whole season.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Enigma said:


> I'm getting pissed off now tbh. I'd mark if he scored against City though, that'd make the wait worth it.


The trouble I have with that is that Tevez wont be match fit. Because he wouldnt have played any games beforehand. Which is why, if we have a few reserve games coming up before the Man City game, we should try and stick him in a few matches (depending on the ammount of time before the Man City game)

And I agree, id mark too if Tevz made his debut against City and scored.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

He played in the Copa, so it's not like he's had no practice at all. I'm more worried about Neville's fitness rather than Tevez's fitness.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> So he played 90 minutes all season and scored 2? Did he get top scorer? NO But did he get more than Crouch in the whole season.


Please stop making an arse of yourself, it's not funny anymore.

Viuduka played about 25 games last season and scored 14 goals. I think it averaged out to a goal every 140 minutes which is very very impressive considering goal scoring isn't even the outright strongest point of his game.

Also, regarding Villa's purchase of Harewood. It's comparable to lighting a big bunch of money on fire. Villa already had 5 players who can play as a striker: Carew, Luke Moore, Ashley Young, Agbonlahor and Maloney. The only things Harewood offers a team is strength and quickness, and I suppose you could say the ability to score with either head or feet, but he doesn't do either very well. 

If they needed another big striker in case Carew got injured I honestly think Beattie would have been the better option, or perhaps even Garry O'Connor. Also, why would they have spent so much money on an average striker when they clearly need more defenders, it's stupid really.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

j20 said:


> He played in the Copa, so it's not like he's had no practice at all. I'm more worried about Neville's fitness rather than Tevez's fitness.


That is true. But that wouldve been like 2 months ago, by the time we play Man City, if Tevez were to play in the game. I know hes been training with us awaiting for the Premier League to finalise the move, but id rather him be match fit by the time he makes his debut for us.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Liverpool sign goalkeeper Charles Itandje from Lens, according to the French club. More soon.


Yet another pointless signing by Benitez, what a brilliant manager :lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Fifa vice-president Jack Warner said he will battle to stop England hosting the 2018 World Cup.
> 
> His decision will be a blow to the Football Association, who were likely to plan a bid on the back of any change to the current selection procedures.
> 
> ...


Pathetic. And he goes on to say:



> "Nobody in Europe likes England. England invented the sport but has never had made any impact on world football."


Bastard, I hope we get it now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's his fucking problem?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He speaks the truth tho.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I just looked him up, he's from Trinidad and Tobago, so he has no right really to talk about impact on world football. T&T have only given football one thing - Dwight Yorke 

He was also fined $1 million for reselling tickets or something, and has only paid a quarter of it. Corruption? In football? Never...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's obviously a racist. Or a stereotyper anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why would France get it again? That would only be 20 years since they last had it.

We'll get it, i'm sure of it!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why are people that openly biased against contries given high ranking position in Fifa?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He wants to hold it in the Caribbean. I'm sure they have excellent stadia over there 

I'm sure they'd sell all the tickets as well, like the did with the Cricket World Cup :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They probably want to increase lesser countires interest in football or something.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What a turd  

I really really hope we get it. Nobody likes England but yet it should go to _Italy_? Who really likes Italy in footballing world after the things they've done.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Our fans have a bad rep, that's what is making me think that they won't give us it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So do Spanish and Italian fans though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They did make me LMAO, especially the first one.

The black woman on the second looks pretty interested.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Already posted them  

But they're hilarious.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Already posted them
> 
> But they're hilarious.


Your post was Red X's for me....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Your post was Red X's for me....


Oh right, fair enough.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We lost our points appeal , which is a joke tbh, seeming West Ham don't get deducted points for fielding and illegal player. Not even Milan got deducted that many points and they had match-fixing charges!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> :lmao


 I haven't seen the second one, but it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The 2nd one just makes the 1st one look better


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Their facial expressions in the second pic are priceless.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I HAVE to send those 2 pics around as email messages to my mates, Frank does look a bit gay in the second one, too much makeup love.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Your mates have nice taste in men 

Leeds losing their points deduction makes me happy, no offense Heart Break Kid 91 :$


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The Hull City Chairman really is an arse, they just stayed up ahead of us, celebrated with Peter Ridsdale, our ex-chairman who's the reason for the plight were in, and then voted against us. It's not even like we're in the same league as Hull. Nice to see there are some decent chairman out there, Milan Mandaric for one. West Ham don't get deducted points for playing an illegal player all season, one of the main factors they were fined was apparently because it 'Wasn't fair on the fans'  Oh, and what was Boston's punishment again? :no: We need 60ish points to stay in the division. I'm worried.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I lol at Leeds tbh. About 5 years ago they where in the champions league, now look at them, bottom of League One before anyone's kicked a ball.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Denis Wise and Bates are ****s, Leeds are scum, couldn't of happened to a nice bunch.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Could have happened to certain other teams :side:

Tom, as well as them being twats, that's the exact other reason i LOL at it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gallas is the new Arsenal captain, pretty pathetic on Wengers part tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gilberto needed to be made captain.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Alan Thompson has just been made Leeds captain.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gallas getting it really is stupid, oh wells.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's a very good player. But captain? No.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lawls. Gallas. He's only been there a season, Gilberto was so much more deserving. Oh well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gallas is too much of a little bitch to be a captain.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Tom Ormo said:


> I lol at Leeds tbh. About 5 years ago they where in the champions league, now look at them, bottom of League One before anyone's kicked a ball.


I lol at Leeds too. There is no way that they are going to win every single game next year, like Dennis Wise thinks he can. I would seriously lol, if they were relegated yet again come the end of next season, and they end up in League 2 next year.

And I thought Arsenal were going to share the captaincy this season?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Alan Thompson has just been made Leeds captain.


I guess you've signed him then. Leeds will get promoted next season, fuck the 15 point deduction. Its a shite league.

Just seen you've signed Flo aswell, fucking hell!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I certainly hope so. I know most people hate Leeds, but this punishment was a bit extreme.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

My cousin bet me 50 quid a few weeks ago that Leeds would win the league, he might aswell just pay me now


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I see Leeds doing ok, they aren't in the league with alot of great teams. Flo could bang loads past most of that lot.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Been unaware of this thread until now :side:



> My cousin bet me 50 quid a few weeks ago that Leeds would win the league, he might aswell just pay me now


How many freaking bets do you put on? My football managers assistant isnt as bad as you :side:

Anyway, I can see Leeds making the play-offs, everyone will be extra hyped to beat them so they might find it difficult.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Leeds will reach the play offs and I hope they do tbh. Always had a soft spot for them since my Dad supports them


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I like all of your optimism. If Flo can stay fit, he should do well, and Thompson is too good for this league. We have a lot of die hard fans who will get behind the team. Healy is an enormous loss, and looking at strikers ~I think we've only got Kandol, Flo and possibly Beckford. I'll be more optimistic when we get our points total back at 0, and we'll go from there.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

Will Anderson and Nani be in the 1st team for Man UniteD?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Gallas is too much of a little bitch to be a captain.


Well said. What a pathetic decision by Wenger. If Gilberto was French he'd get the captaincy in a heart beat. If Gilberto didn't get it for one reason or another he could have at least given it to Toure. Not the whiney ******, whose recently voiced his disapproval at Arsenal.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Wenger giving the captaincy to Gallas is plain stupid. Gilberto is a natural leader and would guide Arsenal well as captain. But we should know what Wenger is like. This isn't the only stupid decision he's made in the off-season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ExtremeGranta said:


> Will Anderson and Nani be in the 1st team for Man UniteD?


1st team squad, yes. Starting 11, no not yet.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Wenger gave Gallas the captaincy in fear that Gallas might leave, and this is a good way to keep him at Arsenal.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I dont think anyone else in the Arsenal side desrves it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I think Wenger gave Gallas the captaincy in fear that Gallas might leave, and this is a good way to keep him at Arsenal.


My thinking as well, that or to shut him up. Both terrible reasons.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Exactly my thinking. Seems a dumb idea though. If he's unhappy why make him the main guy? He's hardly going to be Mr. Passionate.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe Wenger is just getting dementia, or knows he doesn't have long left at the club. Because this off-season, he has done nothing but destroy Arsenal


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

pompeyfan said:


> Because this off-season, he has done nothing but destroy Arsenal


 I don't think he's damaged the team to that extent.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Bouma said:


> I don't think he's damaged the team to that extent.


Maybe not, but he hasn't done a great deal to improve the club either.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He has made some stupid decisions lately. 12M for Walcott, letting Henry go for such a cheap price (I suppose he might not have had much say in that though) making Henry captain, and now making Gallas captain.



> I dont think anyone else in the Arsenal side desrves it.


Gilberto, Toure, and possibly even Lehmann deserve it before Gallas. Hell, I'd sooner give it to Fabregas than Gallas.



> I think Wenger gave Gallas the captaincy in fear that Gallas might leave, and this is a good way to keep him at Arsenal.


That, and he's French.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Not giving the captaincy to Gilberto, after all the times he did it last season (brilliantly I might add) and how he captained his country to success this summer, may be the stupidest decision that Wenger has made.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It is pretty moronic, lets see how Gallas 'leads' the team, I'm not expecting him to do a very good job.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I see Gallas taking all the credit when Arsenal win, yet slating all his teammates if they lose. Good stuff.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They should have given an armband to every player. :side:



Times said:


> Gabriel Heinze has been urged to stay away from Manchester United’s opening Barclays Premier League match against Reading on Sunday as he continues to agitate for a hugely controversial transfer to Liverpool.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson could yet insist that Heinze attends the match at Old Trafford, but the Argentina defender has been *advised by his agent* not to do so for fear of inflaming a delicate situation. The Premier League board will meet next week to discuss the case of Heinze, who claims that he should be allowed to join Liverpool for a fee of £6.8 million, stated as his sale price in a letter sent to his agent by David Gill, the United chief executive, at the start of the summer. United acknowledge the letter’s existence but Gill has described it as “meaningless”, having separately told the player’s agent, Roberto Rodriguez, that the club would not sell to Liverpool, Chelsea or Arsenal. Heinze, though, is determined to become the first senior player to move between the two great North West rivals since Phil Chisnall joined Liverpool in 1964. By making clear to Ferguson his desire to leave and accusing the club of breaking promises on Monday, Heinze appeared to signal the end of his Old Trafford career.
> 
> ...


So it is the agent after all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was always pretty obvious that his agent was the mastermind so to say behind the move. I jusy hope it gets resolved soonish.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Agents are always to blame with all these big transfer disputes, the sooner Fifa rid the world of them, the better.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt they ever will get rid of them sadly.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Rule Number#1 for managers- Don't trust agents
Rule Number#2 for managers- Don't make a player who hasn't been there one year captain, he won't command respect and there are a lot more liable candidates than Gallas who didn't play all that well last season.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

He's only done it to keep him there. Pretty poor decision. Gilberto should of got it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Regardless of the Gallas situation, Gilberto is just so much more logical to be captain.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes but i can see Wengers point. Gallas is one of our best players we need to keep his experience and talent in the side so if he keeps him "sweet" by giving him the captains armband this could make him sort his attitude out and could make him stay at the club. But at the same time it could go tits up but i doubt it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, good point actually. Still, i can't see him being anywhere near as good a captain as Gilberto would be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The captains armband shouldn't be used as a bargining tool to keep a player at a club, in my opinion.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dre said:


> Yeah, good point actually. Still, i can't see him being anywhere near as good a captain as Gilberto would be.


I agree. Gilberto was brilliant last season. Just got on with it and led the team. I would prefer Cesc or Toure over Gallas tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pretty demeaning to the players who do deserve the captaincy, and just as much towards the role itself. Speaking out against your club=captaincy apparently. I really can't see How Gilberto isn't Arsenal captain right now, when I went to the Emirates everyone there was adament Gilberto needed to be captain and was always a great inspiration to the younger players in the dressing room, I don't see Gallas being like that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Cesc could work well. It would make him a much better player, and i can see him being your captain in years to come, just at the moment, i don't feel he is ready.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Unless Arsenal starting winning things, Cesc won't be around in years to come.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't ever see him leaving really, just seems like one of those players who is there for his career.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Naaa Real or Barca will take him, he's too good to stay at a 4th place team, unless of course as I said they start challenging for the title again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They won't. The next decade will be the decade of the Pool' :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We will challenge for the title this season :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt it, maybe next season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt you'll get anywhere near the title this season.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ive got like 200k of points riding on it. Goodbye all them points :no: 

You always have to believe in your team though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sometimes you just need to be realistic though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I put 1500 on Liverpool. It isn't out of the question, never say never


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Dre said:


> I put 1500 on Liverpool. It isn't out of the question, never say never


Not a bad bet, you have a stronger squad, and are an outside chance of winning, so you get good odds.

I staked a massive 5 points on Pompey to win the title, at 500/1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Next year Liverpool might be in with a chance of winning it, they'll challenge this year, but it'll still really be between us and Chelsea.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

If they get off to a good start, and Benitez doesn't fuck around with his squad too much, then the could challenge for it. But I still don't think they are as strong as either United or Chelsea.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> If they get off to a good start, and Benitez doesn't fuck around with his squad too much, then the could challenge for it. But I still don't think they are as strong as either United or Chelsea.


Exactly what i'm thinking. I'm so nervous for the match tomorrow....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm confident we will win tomorrow. Not really nervous at all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see us just not scoring, and drawing 0-0. We won't lose......


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I would be surprised if you lost, but if you drew it wouldn't shock me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Have some confidence Ste dammit :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I always used to :$

0-0, same old story i'm beginning to feel. Villa are such a boring team, i can see it happening quite easily.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Can't see Villa putting up a challenge. I predicted 2-0, but it could be more.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Villa winning would not surprise me, beating Inter 3-0 was pretty good.

Harewood to score the winner....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm more interested in Sunderland/Spurs, to be honest.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Villa are playing a midfielder at right back. I see Babel and Riise tearing him apart the whole game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O yeah, i can't go the Everton game tomorrow, which has pissed me off. My motherfucking bitch mate has decided to give the ticket to her boyfriend instead of her best friend :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Go to Villa Park instead


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Away tickets are stupidly hard to get.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Villa are playing a midfielder at right back. I see Babel and Riise tearing him apart the whole game.


Babel wont be tearing anyone apart, and they wont have a midfielder at right-back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel hasn't really impressed me that much, but i could see him ripping a midfielder at right back apart.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Mellberg will be at Right-back tomorrow, if they dont have a proper right-back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is Babel going to be starting then? I wouldn't think you'd be pushed into the first 11 straight away.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I actually doubt Babel will start, our two wingers will probably be Kewell and Pennant.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Babel wont be tearing anyone apart, and they wont have a midfielder at right-back.


Craig Gardner will be at right back.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Pennant and Kewell?!?!

*F.E.A.R*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOLOLOLOL

Kewell and Pennant will both prove difficult to contain.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I will mark Spurs as this years under dogs, if they can get good away form.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I want Benayoun to play really.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yosi can come on as a sub, i'd prefer Kewell and Jermaine to start.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Benayoun shits all over Pennant, and i dont even rate him.

Kewell is always injured so you cant rely on him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Kewell could stay fit he could do well and be useful, but that's a big if.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pennant and Crouch started to have a great understanding last season, i want them both to play.

And how does Yosi shit all over Pennant


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't rate either, but Pennant is so inconsistent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pennant, when he gets it right, is pretty impressive


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yossi's underrated, the guy bossed the midfield in the FA Cup Final we had against West Ham, he's skillfull to and seems to have gained an understanding with Torres very quickly. Pennant is fast down the wing and his crossing is improving. Kewell isn't injured right now and says he feels the best he has in a long time. 

Babel and Benayoun to start on the wings against Villa woul be what I would do, but Kewell could play instead of Babel....

Babel's lethal btw, if he plays he could rip a whole in the Villa defense, the guy is ridiculously quick.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Pennant is dangerous at times with his balls into the box, like in the champions league final. But he is nothing special, Liverpool need someone else.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought that in the CL Final, Pennant was getting into pretty good positions, but for once, his service was poor.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Word.Life said:


> Pennant is dangerous at times with his balls into the box, like in the champions league final. But he is nothing special, *Liverpool need someone else*.


Hence the Yossi signing. I would've maybe liked one more relly good right winger, but meh, the squad is being built up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Do Liverpool not have any good young players being brought up through their academy?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> 0-0, same old story i'm beginning to feel. Villa are such a boring team, i can see it happening quite easily.


Playing one boring match against Liverpool last year doesn't make them a boring team. Towards the end of last season they were actually very exciting to watch.

I could easily see Villa winning this. Obviously Liverpool are the favorites but Villa drawing or winning wouldn't be shock results really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Do Liverpool not have any good young players being brought up through their academy?


There are a fw talented ones there that aren't qite ready. 

I'd mark for Craig Lindfield up front :side:

Last time Villa beat us was in 2001, 3-1 I think, but I could still see them getting a result, but I'd rather face Villa than a newly promoted team who are really up or it or a top 4 side.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Playing one boring match against Liverpool last year doesn't make them a boring team. Towards the end of last season they were actually very exciting to watch.
> 
> I could easily see Villa winning this. Obviously Liverpool are the favorites but Villa drawing or winning wouldn't be shock results really.


We've had this argument before 

They played a few good matches at the end of the season, but for the most part, they bored the fuck out of me to watch.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

KME said:


> Hence the Yossi signing.


Hence me saying you need someone else, I dont think Yossi is your answer. You need a world class player.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ofcourse we need a World Class player, but they are harder to sign than you would think


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What world class players are available right now that would fill that void anyways?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Obviously. I think Liverpool will do well this season, they just need to stay consistant. 3rd place is easily achieveable.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They're hard to come by, most "world class players" are on very high wages at the club they're at and are happy to stay.I don't even know who I'd want as a world class winger. Most world class players you buy oftenflop. Having them from a young age so they grow into a world cass player is much better (Giggs, Gerrard, Scholes etc,.) 3rd place is easily achievable, we've got it 2 years in a row, but we want higher tbh.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

You wont compete with Man Untd or Chelsea as of yet. I hope Liverpool prove me wrong. Do you think you will make it to the Champions league final again this year? Any silverwear..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I honestly see us putting our mind on the league, and not so much on the CL. If it becomes apparent that we aren't in contention for the league, then we'll probably focus on some kind of cup, and will hopefully win something. If we improve our away form, get a good start and start scoring more then we'll be able to stay in the race for a while.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007360845,00.html

Good for a laugh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Simao, Quaresmo and Mancini are better than what Liverpool currently have. Any of them would of been decent signings.

Garcia is also better than all of Liverpools wingers...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel will be much better than Garcia in time. Garcia, while I loved the guy, was so incredibly inconsistent it was laughable. Total hero, but his knack of dissapearing is not what we need in a season where we need be consistent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Garcia was amazing for just doing sick pieces of play at times, apart from that he was quite shit.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Babel has nothing to offer on the wing other than pace, he is better up-front, but Rafa doesn't understand this.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe because we already have Torres, Kuyt, Crouch and Vorinon upfront....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Babel has nothing to offer on the wing other than pace, he is better up-front, but Rafa doesn't understand this.


He's young he can work on other aspects of his wing-play, I said he *WILL* be better than Garcia, eventually. We have lots of strikers and he likes to play "in the hole" but he says if he can't play there he's happy on the wing. I'm sure he'll vary between both, he's versatile.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

T-C said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007360845,00.html
> 
> Good for a laugh.


 LMAO. I love the show, but I still ain't seen the movie yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> Everton FC gets ball rolling for new channel
> 
> NEWS BRIEF: UK soccer club Everton FC is planning to add to its existing web video channel with its own pay-TV service, after being granted a licence by UK broadcast regulator Ofcom.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I hope it's on VM


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All I can say is







.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Wouldnt suprise me before long, if all the Premiership teams gained TV deals.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I expect Newcastle United to be next to get a channel after Mike Ashley's takeover, wouldnt suprise me if Arsenal got one too.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

T-C said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007360845,00.html
> 
> Good for a laugh.


haha that was great. the dude tied up in front of the goal was classic. haha sum of those had to hurt.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez has finally signed and Hargreaves has been given Heinzes number.

What an awesome day


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Everton FC gets ball rolling for new channel
> 
> NEWS BRIEF: UK soccer club Everton FC is planning to add to its existing web video channel with its own pay-TV service, after being granted a licence by UK broadcast regulator Ofcom.
> 
> ...


No offense but why? Its not like they have a huge international fanbase like us, man u or chelsea. Hell even newcastle would get more subscribers for a TV channel.

Stupid idea imo. Its probably because we got one :side:


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Tevez better be worth the hassle then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He'll score 1 all season 

An own goal in the final minute against us

:side:


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Tevez has finally signed and Hargreaves has been given Heinzes number.
> 
> What an awesome day


no kidding, glad to see tevez finally get signed


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad the Tevez shit is finally over. Anderson gets number 8 and looks like Heinze is going to Liverpool (where he'll flop tbf).


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He won't come to us. Ferguson is adamant he wants to keep him and he has a future at United. Still think he'll stay with you, though we really do need a new left back so I am hoping we can get him.


----------



## anglejjd (Jun 19, 2007)

Arsenal to play beautiful football, been awesome pre season.

Van persie & drogba to lead the scoring charts


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Happy days are back tommorow.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can't wait


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

As long as we win, the wait will have been worth it. Cant wait to see some of our new talent in action, De Silva especially.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll miss most of the games tomorrow as im going paintballing.

At least i'll get to see Liverpool get beat tho :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm very glad this Tevez stuff is over and he is our player. Cant wait till he plays against Man City. It will probably be that game or possibly the Portsmouth game in mid week.

I doubt Heinze will get into the first team again because Evra > Heinze.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I suspect United to be almost unstoppable now they have Tevez, i hear Fergie said Heinze still has a future at the club but if he does stay, i doubt he'll get many starts with Evra in the team. As an Arsenal fan, i am actually looking foward to the season, Van Persie will shine now Henry has left. I suspect the title race to be a lot closer but i still think United will be to strong, i reckon Chelsea will concentrate more on the Champions League. And Liverpool, well if Rafa doesn't win or even come close to winning the Premiership i think he may be forced to go.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL at all the Mancs hating on Heinze just because he's probably leaving. He was your player of year a few years back, and I bet you loved him then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL at all the Mancs hating on Heinze just because he's probably leaving. He was your player of year a few years back, and I bet you loved him then.


You damn fucking right, he was awesome and one of our most valued players, note the was. But since his injury he hasn't been the same player and has been more of a liability compared to Evra who had a fantastic season. So yeah, you made a good point, not sure what else us Utd fans are meant to say.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You damn fucking right, he was awesome and one of our most valued players, note the was. But since his injury he hasn't been the same player and has been more of a liability compared to Evra who had a fantastic season and I know I've been saying that.


You have made a good argument sir, I salute you.

Although I still think Heinze will be a great signing if we get him.

EDIT ~ You Utd fans are meant to cry and say how this is a huge loss which could win Liverpool the title


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If he rediscovers his old form, yes. But if he plays as erratically as he did for us last season, although he'd still be better than what you've currently got, he's not going to be that much of a success.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I also want him just for the fact that it means Utd lose a player. I love the controversy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see him leaving you after a season if he goes, just can't see him sticking around for some reason.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He'd be Riise's bitch anyway.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Na he would get in the team before Riise easily. LOL at Liverpool for the title, I cant see any team other than Utd or Chelsea winning the league. They do have more chance than Arsenal though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If Heinze is as poor as all you Utd fans say, then I'd much rather play Riise 1st choice and Heinze back up.

And yes, we could win the league. Although we only have a small chance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Last season he just didn't look like the player us Utd fans had got used to, not sure why, he just didn't.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe because Evra played most of the time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Heinze's still a very good player and I'd take him in a heartbeat. He made a couple of mistakes, and didn't look quite the player he has done, but returning to form isn't out of the question.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Heinze will, if he comes prove to be a much better defender than Riise. I hope he gets out of the team, then Carra, and not Riise, will get the most appearances ever


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Riise is a quality player and is a much better defender than most give him credit for. It's just his attacking overshadows it sometimes.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Riise hating is illegal. The goal against the Mancs made me mark 

He's not even that bad in defense, he's quick and can hang with attackers, his attack is just his better aspect.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That goal was ill.

He could always play Left Mid if needed....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep. He can easily drop in there, he did double duty in Istanbul, left back and left wing at the same time, and did well, ran his heart out. 

And another reason Heinze wasn't quite the same player at United last seaon, he played numerous games at center back when players like Rio were injured, he clearly didn't adapt well to that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Riise was a hero in Istanbul. Saying that, so were 10 of the starting 11 :side:

I agree though, playing in a different position didn't help Heinze at all last year.


----------



## scouseman (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi guys

Is there any chance of getting a download of the Liverpool vs Villa game once it is finished on rapidshare or something. I do not have access to Satanta and do not know any pubs in London that will be showing it. It would be cool if there was a site like that? 

Come on the mighty Liverpool good luck for tomorrow whoever you support.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

this season looks like it will be for us again, I cant wait to see Tevez and Rooney playing together, this should be great


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Riise was a hero in Istanbul. Saying that, so were 10 of the starting 11 :side:
> 
> I agree though, playing in a different position didn't help Heinze at all last year.


I'm guessing Kewell was the one who wasn't? Though his replacement was an unlikely hero. Kewell shouldn't have played, poor guy 

Heinze struggled at Center back, I think he spent some of his time there with one Wes Brown :shocked: Probably didn't comfort him much.

And I wouldn't be so sure of United walking the league. You could have 22 world class players, but Chelsea still grind out resutls and will push you all the way, it doesn't matter how you win, United may win in style, but Chelsea will keep winning, they always do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Heinze plays center back for Argentina, so it shouldn't have been an issue, but yeah he didn't look good there.

Wes Brown is great, don't dis.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> Riise was a hero in Istanbul. Saying that, so were 10 of the starting 11 :side:


If you mean Gerrard as the 1 left, GTFO.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I meant Kewell, you fool.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Good stuff. I wouldn't call Baros a hero though :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
True. But still, he didn't go off injured, and he tried, we looked hopeless in patches, a striker isn't going to look good when his team isn't playing playing well



Dre said:


> I meant Kewell, you fool.


You're a poet and you didn't realize it. 


Oh wait....:$

Brown's ok, just probably not who Heinze would like to glance over his sholder to see next to him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I did actually 

Everyone else played there part, apart from Kewell. God, after 40 minutes, i wanted to kill him.

Felt bad for him after though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kewell wasn't around for 40 minutes 

He lasted like 23.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ben, its "Poet and you didn't know it" :no: 

I felt awful for Kewell then, as in the FA Cup Final. He is just unlucky in Finals.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I just read an interview with Torres and i LOL'd.


> "We have won everything and now we want the league again because we have gone so long without winning it. This is the biggest club in England.


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^lmao that is the single funniest thing ever, it has made my day!

I do feel bad for Kewell now, i didn;t at the time though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I just read an interview with Torres and i LOL'd.
> 
> :lmao


*LOLLER FUCKING SKATES~!!*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Ben, its "Poet and you didn't know it" :no:
> 
> I felt awful for Kewell then, as in the FA Cup Final. He is just unlucky in Finals.


I know, it was on Two pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps. the "oh....wait :$" part was to indicate my joke. It failed :side: 

He was ok in this CL Final just gone, looked quick and kicking the ball into Inzaghi's guts was a touch of class, but we played shite Zenden for too long.

Considering we are the most succesfull club in europe out of all the english teams, have won more league titles than anyone else saying we're the biggest isn't all that hi fucking larious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was slightly funny, not haha funny, more







.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It wouldn;t make me laugh if i were in his position.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Any Liverpool player or fan saying anything positive about the club is apparently hilarious.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, it is also a disgrace to English football as a whole.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Any Liverpool player or fan saying anything positive about the club is apparently hilarious.


Not....really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It was slightly funny, not haha funny, more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bu it's not that much of a 'doh' moment. Our great success in europe is reason enough for us to be considrered the biggest, not to mention 18 league titles, 7 league cups, 7 FA Cups and had some of the best managers in the world while being the best team in europe (possibly the world) for many many years (something I'm not sure United can really claim to have been)


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He was speaking as if he'd been there for 20 years.

And Liverpool are the 3rd biggest club in England now, fan and money wise.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

> Any Liverpool player or fan saying anything positive about the club is apparently hilarious.


Especially when they say that Liverpool is the biggest club in England


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I still don't see how it's funny.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> He was speaking as if he'd been there for 20 years.
> 
> And Liverpool are the 3rd biggest club in England now, fan and money wise.


Torres has secretly being a LFC fan all his life. He said in his press conference, this is his dream.

It's like he's been our player forever :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's always been a Liverpool fan, he even said that when he was at Atletico.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

No he didn't say that at all, all he did was wear a YNMW armband, which was mis-interpreted.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I was joking, all our signings usually say that. Kewell, Bellamy, Pennant, etc


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Every new signing normally says that, but only a few are the truth.

I think Nani was telling the truth when he said his move to united was his dream.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pennant was telling the truth as on Champ Man 03/04 it has Liverpool under his favourite clubs


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> No he didn't say that at all, all he did was wear a YNMW armband, which was mis-interpreted.


You'll Never Walk Alone, yes, very missenterpreted. I'm sure he's a Celtic fan. And yes he has said that he's a Liverpool fan, him and all his firends as kids were and are Liverpool fans.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Saying you support the club is a sure fire way to get over with the fans.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sissoko should say that then, might stop him being such a jobber. He could kiss the badge if he scores lmao) and all that


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Best way to get over with the fans is pure talent, just look and to quote a loud guy from Wednesday:

*NANI NANI NANI NANI NANI *


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Even a shit player could get over by pretending to support the club.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt, your humor is nearly as bad as MUF's


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> Matt, your humor is nearly as bad as MUF's


Your favourite player is Sissoko.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Your favourite wrestler is a spot mokey. And my favourite player is Carragher. Sissoko is a close second.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Even a shit player could get over by pretending to support the club.


Luke Chadwick was a lifelong United supporter, he wasn't over. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thinking Sissoko is a good player is stupid, being on his dick all the time is just boring.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ I agree, Momo is an asshole.


Dre said:


> Your favourite wrestler is a spot mokey. And my favourite player is Carragher. Sissoko is a close second.


Your favourite wrestler which you treat like a god is a jobber.

Yes, HBK is a jobber.

Good job liking Carra though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Luke Chadwick was a lifelong United supporter, he wasn't over. :side:


He's still real to me damn it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Thinking Sissoko is a good player is stupid, being on his dick all the time is just boring.


And calling Liverpool 'Pile, or laughing at everything Liverpool do isn't.

How is HBK a jobber.

*MUF, this is wrestling talk*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> *MUF, this is wrestling talk*


:shocked: You think?!?

Fucking little kid :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ Ste is only 12, give him a break 


Dre said:


> How is HBK a jobber.
> 
> *MUF, this is wrestling talk*


He always jobs when he's in big matches. HHH, Hogan, Cena, etc. The list goes on and on. He hasn't had a World Title for 5 years 

Anyway this thread is for football.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Thinking Sissoko is a good player is stupid, being on his dick all the time is just boring.


I agree, it's good to have a non sterotypical Manc like you here to bring us refreshing and soothing posts to make us all feel good on a firday night. 

Luke Chadwick makes me laugh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

15 hours and 36 minutes to go. I cannot wait


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm 15.........

I can't wait, apart from i have no match to go to tommorow.

Maybe Marine actually


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> :shocked: You think?!?
> 
> *Fucking little kid *:no:


Nice, insulting people, you've really changed since that ban. I'm thinking you're in the same year as him too. 

I'm really looking forward to tommorow  Can't wait.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> I'm 15.........
> 
> I can't wait, apart from i have no match to go to tommorow.
> 
> Maybe Marine actually


I know how old you are 

It's just he called you a little kid, so I improvised :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im 17 (well, i will be in 3 weeks), so harldly in the same year as Dre.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's why it was directed towards him 

I'm only just 15 though.

I need to find out if the Mariners are at home tomorrow....

EDIT: So.......


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

17 is the age to be at tbh. Although I will be 18 in a few months, even better


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope i'm invited to your party.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah, if you find your own way there and provide your own alcohol


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't do alcohol remember.

I can't find anywhere is Marine are at home :sad:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Go on their website, its not rocket-science.

Their away btw


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL. Ste: Straight Edge but not really better than you :lmao

Cambridge Utd > Marine tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^  Rock is my favourite wrestler btw.

I was unaware Marine even had a website :$

I could probably do Rocket science better than i could manage a computer. Seriously.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You couldn't even centre your sig :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Not not doing Alcohol is not cool, i thought 15 was the age where everyone starts drinking


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's pretty easy if you think about it. Seriously, i visit about 5 websites ever, too many more would make me fuck my computer.

EDIT: I couldn't give a fuck whether it is cool or not.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WF, LFC TV, Porn, Porn, Porn?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

WF, LFC TV, Youtube, Wrestling News Site. Nothing else :side


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enough spam guys, lets talk soccer!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

K our bad, i doubt i'll be going to Marine away tomorrow anyway.

BTW, has anyone heard of the Ex Wolves and Swindon Player Alan Much, i enialted his soon at golf today. O, and Alan Hansen was playing behind me


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

David Beckham called a football a soccer ball in his interview last night, i wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Beckham made his debut for the Galaxy, 15 minutes of greatness. Thought not enough to beat DC United.

Landon really shouldn't have connected with the headscore.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What score was it? Did he have an impact?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Beckham really shouldn't start calling it soccer, it's just making him look silly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0 to those DC jobbers.

He plans to call it soccer, he accidently said football once and corrected himself saying "Soccer, sorry I'll get used to that''


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

1-0 to DC United 

Beckham made a good cross pass to the scoreman though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Who does Freedy Adu play for. He is pretty much the man.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Galaxy really are a sucky team, Beckham can't carry a team that's that bad.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He moved to Benfica. He is a jobber btw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He played at 14. Therefore, he is great.

I'm going to LOL at people who expect Beckham to work miracles.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Adu moved for 1m, lawls.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I heard he was going for like 8 million to United like 3 years ago. LOL.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Adu has great footskills, but lacks in net scores.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Adu is his mums bitch.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MLS's offense isn't too good, though their soccer is ok and I can see them making some good plays this season. Hopefully their linemans will play well and their defense will keep its shape. But the other competition will be hard tbh. I see them going into over-time alot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:lmao

On Soccer AMs all sports show, Max Bretos was brilliance. The way they did the Spanish was great too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Setanta has MLS games, doesn't it?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ Watch David Beckham's Soccer USA on Five. Its presented by the Soccer AM crew. It rounds up all the MLS goals each week.

Adu struck a triple net score for the US recently, showed great footskills aswell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was watching Newscreen or something on Setanta the other night. Twas funny as fuck.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm having to watch Boston Goals on Youtube now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck it, still watch Soccer AM. Goldstein is gold. Seriously.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be watcing the last hour tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I'm Mike Schweinberger and I'm Randy Wakemen III. And you're watching Boston Goals.

Goldstein is fucking shit, him with the soccerette will be awkward. He's not got anything on Lovejoy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll watch it all if i wake up in time. It always gets me pumped. I'm actually pumped for a Sunderland match


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hyped for the first game, my dad put a tenner on it finishing 0-0.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm going to start gambling on games now, it will make them even more interesting.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-1 to Totters methinks.

I'm sure I saw some guy put in the Predictions thread that Liverpool will score the first goal of the new campaign :lmao

Every other game on Saturday to finish 0-0 then....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gambling leads to awful things Ste.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want Keane to get off to a good start, but I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Like what happened to Jamie Parker. Actually, that episode was greatness.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm pumped. Got a pile of coffee in the cupboard (the first game starts at 9pm here). Been watching the MLS matches and reviewing past season's and have watched Pompey's pre-season games. Bring on the EPL.

12 hours 2 mins to go


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Like what happened to Jamie Parker. Actually, that episode was greatness.


Those were the days...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> Like what happened to Jamie Parker. Actually, that episode was greatness.


Yah, Jamie was awesome. Best keeper Harchester ever had. He had some amazing episodes back in the day.

I miss Dream Team :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

So true Ben.

I can see 2-0 to Tottenham at the moment.

This season won't be the same without it :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Yah, Jamie was awesome. Best keeper Harchester ever had.
> 
> I miss Dream Team :$


I miss good Dream Team, but that ended a long time ago.


Anywaysssss.... Spurs will win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Last season wasn't that bad, it was the season before, that bar Eugene Rose, sucked.

Berba will get a double i predict.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

I actually dreamt about the Tottenham match last night. Tottenham won 4-2 and Berbatov scored twice.

Mind you, my success rate with dreamt match results isn't great


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Off Topic: Role Model, can we have a new pair of tits in your sig. I'm tired of staring at those ones, kthnx :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ Most likely tomorrow. 

Bent will score, me thinks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

pompeyfan said:


> I actually dreamt about the Tottenham match last night. Tottenham won 4-2 and Berbatov scored twice.
> 
> Mind you, my success rate with dreamt match results isn't great


It will be better than Bradley's.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ^^^ Most likely tomorrow.
> 
> Bent will score, me thinks.


Awesome. Rep plz, you haven't repped in a while. Preferably without the message: 

"LIVERPOOL WANK WANK WANK."

I think Bent will score also. I think Bellend will score for the Hammers aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> It will be better than Bradley's.


True, although not's not very impressive.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't see Sunderland scoring, i'm afraid. Gordon may be a 9 million goalkeeper , but Tottenham score at least twice


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sunderland spending so much money on a relatively unknown keeper is pretty risky IMO.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gordon is a quality keeper, looked great everytime I've seen Scotland play.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Still, eventhough he's a keeper, he mightn't adapt well enough to our game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Sunderland spending so much money on a relatively unknown keeper is pretty risky IMO.


He's not all that unknown really, but it is a lot of money to spend on a keeper.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah suppose. I just never watch Scottish jobber football though, so he is sorta to me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> Still, eventhough he's a keeper, he mightn't adapt well enough to our game.


Keepers don't really adapt, just stand in the way and jump about. Simple really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, what ever league they play in, they're doing the exact same thing and nothing really changes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The quality of defences change though. Like in Italy, the defences are alway much more solid. Saying that, he's only coming from Scotland :$


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

When i first heard the news, i thought it was a little stiff an asking price, and i question why Sunderland accepted. I think they might have been better going after Schwarzer, who is adapted to the English style of play


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I couldn't, and still can't believe the asking price.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I LOL'd at the price tag. Ludicrous. 

Some keepers just don't adapt, like Barthez :lmao But most do, it's not that hard.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Barthez was a huge success.

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Until, Van Der Sar, your run of keepers was shit.

I'm going bed, so tired. Night Ben, Ben and Matt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nite nite.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Barthez was a huge success.
> 
> :side:


So was Roy Carroll, that "goal line stop" against Tottenham was awesome!!!!

Night Ste.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodnight Everybody!

11 hours 35 minutes


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> *So was Roy Carroll, that "goal line stop" against Tottenham was awesome!!!!*
> 
> Night Ste.


One of the best saves ever.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Without doubt, he timed it perfectly and got to it just before it hit the net. 

I'm off to bed too. Night Ladies


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I have to admit, I really laughed when that Mendes goal was 'saved'


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone got any good tipping comps I could join, at the last minute?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Stainless has got one going. Join in.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/361920-premiership-predictions-game-2007-2008-a.html


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm rather excited for tonight/today. I'm extremely pissed of that the Liverpool/Villa game is on at 2am here. Can't stay up to watch it, got soccer tomorrow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nickster said:


> I'm rather excited for tonight/today. I'm extremely pissed of that the Liverpool/Villa game is on at 2am here. Can't stay up to watch it, got soccer tomorrow.



Wow. Same here. How odd...

I love the new feature for Fox Digitial over here, we can select which game we want to watch through this new active feature they have been using with the NRL too. So we can flick between Newcastle/Bolton and West Ham/Man City which is good news.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Only a few more hours to go! No doubt that 'Pool have the opener in the bag, I'll be watching Spurs and Sunderland, routing for Keano's boys. Not supporting them, just hoping they get a good start to the season. It's been amazing what Keane has done with that team. 

Anyway, tomoworw is the day I'm really looking forward to. The day the champions set to work on Reading.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh I'm not writing Villa off, but Liverpool not winning would be rather pathetic.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

We're probably gonna be playing Gardner at Right Back. :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Screw it then, Villa to take it 3-0. 

:side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

The more I look at it, the more I think Villa aren't going to be able to get anything out of it. Carson isn't eligible to play and Sorensen is out injured which means Taylor will be in goals. 

Sucks that the game is on so late, I'm probably going to sleep through the first two just so I can watch the whole thing through.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

1 hour 30 mins to go.

Can't see Villa getting any points tbh. Think liverpool will be too strong, against a Villa team without their top two goalies


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The only positive you really have is Liverpool's early away form in the league is usually terrible.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

0-0 draw, i'm calling it now.

Dammit, i'm excited as fuck.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

TBH, I don't think I can remember a season with as much anticipation as this one, so many questions are going to be answered this season,


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Dre said:


> 0-0 draw, i'm calling it now.
> *
> Dammit, i'm excited as fuck.*


Who isn't? Been 3 months in the making, and we know it will be here in a bit over an hour.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm gonna miss the last 30 mins off Spurs/Sunderland. North End/Norwich, where new 1.25 million signing Darren Carter will make his debut


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Easily the most I've been hyped up for a season ever, I'm sure it'll disappoint. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I might take on your role, and be the pessemist. Seemed to work OK for you last year :evil:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True, it really did work wonders. I'll be doing the same this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was always optomistic, until Athens. I think it has knocked down my confidence levels


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

So who is going to be the signing of the season in your eyes? I have to say, probably Torres, i just think he'll do well.

Free transfer of the season - Sylvain Distin


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It needed to happen, being realistic is much better for your mental health.


Nani and Anderson will impress far more people than Torres.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I might put my neck on the line and say Nuge.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll either do really well, or simply just go along unnoticed.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Killah RKO™ said:


> I might put my neck on the line and say Nuge.



I like your style. I can see him being among the top goalscorers by season's end, if Pompey can get him enough ball


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Free Transfer of the season - Vorinon.

He has fuck all pressure on him. He can come in, and score goals as a substitute.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect Darren Bent to have a great season if he plays enough.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bent and Berba will probably be the best partnership in the Premiership this season, if both start together consistantly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Spurs can get some good form going early on, they could do well this season, still think Arsenal will take 4th though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Spurs, regardless of how good Keane and Defoe are, should try and start with Bent and Berba as much as possible.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Defoe really should have left in the summmer, he's wasting his career on the bench and is doing his England chances no good at all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Defoe is quality IMO, he just isn't as good as the other two. I'd welcome him at Liverpool anytime though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather Defoe in the squad than Dong, that's for sure. But he's English so I'd expect his price tag to be over blown.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt he'd be sold for less than 8 million, maybe 10 if i'm honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Torres will do ok and impress a few people, with Nani and Anderson getting more attention because they play good football. Torres is here to convert our pressure into goals, but I don't see him getting very much credit. 

Voronin could do well, granted people say he's shit, but he hasn't looked that way he has no pressure, cost nothing and has already shown he knows how to finish, which is all we need. 

But signing of the summer- Bramble tbh.

I CAN'T WAIT :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not worth as much as he would have been, if he was playing every week like he really should be.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bramble actually isn't that bad, apart from he has the tendancy of making costly mistakes.

If he eradicated them from his game, he would be a very good player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm so happy Newcastle are finally rid of him, hopefully they can actually have a successful season for once.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

I still think Torres will be a flop at Pool. For some reason, I just can't see him playing to his full ability. Theres too much pressure riding on the young mans back. Speakinf off having a good season, I think Rooney's yeat if finally here. 

He didn't play well at all last year, and is United's main striker. We won the Premiership that year. Can you imagine what we would be like if Rooney played to his full potential? Plus, it looks like we've got Tevez in the bag. I'm really thinking the treble is looking likley, and that's not one word of a lie.



> I'm so happy Newcastle are finally rid of him, hopefully they can actually have a successful season for once


I doubt it, with the amount of players injured at the club (Duff, Owen and co.). I thin Smith and Viduka are brilliant additions to the club, but they just don't have a very string defense. I think that's where Newcastle make most of their mistakes.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

TBPH Big signings hardly ever live up to their price tag or name in the first season, whoever can tell me someone who actually did well in the first season (foreign imports only) will get rep (I would have more rep points but XTOMX keeps red repping me for being a Chelsea fan lol) not even Drogba played that well in his first season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney will be awesome this season.

Torres won't flop, but I don't think he's going to be the answer to Liverpool's problems and prayers.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

23 Goals = Not Playing Well? LMAO.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Newcastle won't do much this season i doubt. Yeah, they have a good squad attacking wise, and manager wise, i just can't see it happening.

And shit, i frogt to watch Soccer AM


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> 23 Goals = Not Playing Well? LMAO.


I LOL'd. He played well last season, and will be even better this year.


As for the treble, I don't even want to hear that word or think about it.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

If their squad can stay fit,Newcastle will make the top 7 with ease.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe Newcastle can suprise me and do well, i just doubt it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They should do, but you just don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

j20 said:


> 23 Goals = Not Playing Well? LMAO.


Ig you're talking about Rooney, even though he scored 23 goals, he didn't play to his full potential and had a pretty bad season, regardless of the amount of goals he scored. Sir Allex even said it himself, that Rooney will be on fire this year and have a much better season than last year.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

No-one will get the Treble this year, Chelsea will win Premiership (just) and win the F.A Cup and I'm backing another English team to win the Champions League.

What time is Sunderland vs. Tottenham? 12:30?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea won't win the league and the FA Cup. Maybe the league if we throw it away, it's ours to lose as we're clearly the better team.



Spiron said:


> Ig you're talking about Rooney, even though he scored 23 goals, he didn't play to his full potential and had a pretty bad season, regardless of the amount of goals he scored. Sir Allex even said it himself, that Rooney will be on fire this year and have a much better season than last year.


He didn't have a bad season, he had bad patches, but on the whole he was good. This season he'll be even better.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

I can honestly say, that even when he wasn't on a bad patch, he still wasn't playing his best. I still think last year was his worst season yet. 

How well do you think Nani will adapt to the English league? Do you think he will learn quickly?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nani will pretty much adapt within a season or so IMO.

And Bradley, i think it's 12.45 KO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll show flashes of brilliance and will adapt quicker than Ronaldo did when he first came, but I don't think we'll be seeing the best of him till next season or hopefully the second half of this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rooney's a striker, his job is to put the ball in the back of the net. He did that 23 times, a good amount and so he had a good season. Like most have said he'll probably be better this year, sadly.

I see Nani adapting quickly, and Anderson even quicker than him.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks, just checking to see if any games worth watching are on Setanta now, btw Rep added.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

He'll adapt quickly. Give him 5 months and he'll be fully settled in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ Hopefully, but I'm not expecting him to be.

I just hope the opening game isn't 0-0, I think it might be.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

2-0 Spurs i think. 0-0 would be pretty shit though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

With Berbatov, Keane, Defoe and Bent as attacking options I don't see that happening. Tottenham tend to be pretty entertaining and provide goals, let a few in too. 3-1 Spurs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd love a good 4-3 game to kick off the season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I always enjoy watching Spurs, they always seem to have good, attacking matches, that are fun to watch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah usually, but the first game of the season, you never know what might happen. Spurs should win though and pretty easily.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

^^^ Won't happen, didn't Tottenham start the season last year with a crappy draw over Liverpool? I expect Sunderland to go all guns blazing judging by Keane's playing style and Tottenham to hold back for the first half.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That was three seasons ago, 1-1 draw against us.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I can see Sunderland snatching a draw.

Anyone know why the matches are kicking off on two different days this season?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just looking forward to seeing Keane's after game interviews every week, should be great.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Expect Sunderland to surprise a few people this year. The squad is a very well oiled machine, with a great manager putting disipline in place. I still think they will lose to Spurs but in a close one, 2-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want Sunderland to do well, simply because I want Keane to take over at Utd when Fergie goes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Keane will pretty much take over United when Fergie goes IMO, unless he does shite with Sundeland.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I think we (Spurs) need a good start to the season after the weak one to last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's the only man I could ever imagine taking over, he's got everything and hopefully he has the managing skills as well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He does seem the natural successor, and he definitely has the desire.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Depending on when Fergie goes, whoever takes his spot is going to have a great team if they all stick around.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Do you think anyone will make an impact in the opening half of the season, like last season when Darren Bent scored 2 on his debut for Charlton and Morten Gamst Pedersen played well.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dre said:


> Keane will pretty much take over United when Fergie goes IMO, unless he does shite with Sundeland.


 Yeah he will. That's the only reason he signed Richardson, because he wants to clear the crap out before he takes over.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Unless Fergie fucks up in the next few seasons, and all of your good players leave :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I marked for that double post tbh 

I'm excited, very excited, for a Sunderland game......


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

OMGWTFBBQ PREMIERSHIP SOCCER!!¬!!11111


Ahem, football's back


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Actually this is the most hyped season of football EVER IMO and this is the first time I've ever been excited for a Sunderland game....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, my bad for the double post :$

I seriously cannot wait to watch Sunderland play.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Sunderland will stay up IMO. I hope they can break the trend of teams going up and being relagated all in one season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think this'll be a very competitive season, hopefully with a closer title race with more than 2 teams. United will win it though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Out of interest, will all of you be online during the game, so we can discuss it all?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Is it on Sky Sports? Or Setanta? If its Setanta, I won't watch it, as I don't have it. But I'll be online to offer my wisdom/spam


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's on Sky Sports.

Come over TTT Alex and Ben.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao I've just put the game on, and Redknapp was on. My Mum reckons he never leaves the Sky studios, and she asked me if he'd been there all Summer


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Mum used to find Redknapp attractive :$

Richard Keys is such a legend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love the new blue graphics, damn jazzy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope they don't have the score at the bottom again, that was major suckage.

And I hope Soccer Saturday gets a new look, I presume it will.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't wait for this game NOW, come on Spurs. I wish Sunderland a good season though and Etuhu despite my reservations I hope he does well.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I want Sunderland to do well this season, purely because I fucking love Roy Keane.

Edit - Ugh, Alan Parry, I don't like him much.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Why can't we have Martyn Tyler on this game?

Carlos Edwards is class by the way...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Keiran Richardson  I bet he plays amazing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice midfield, but I really worry for Sunderlands defence. Richardson and Edwards are very good, but I can't see Sunderlands scoring with that attack either. I'm off to watch it, so enjoy the first match of the season everyone :hb


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Hopefully Zokora plays as wel as he did ast season.

This looks bloody stupid wearing that Maddy thing btw


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I want Sunderland to do well this season, purely because I fucking love Roy Keane.
> 
> Edit - Ugh, Alan Parry, I don't like him much.


Alan Parry, or Facts Man as me my Dad call him due to him rolling out facts/stats/figures every minute, is good, I don't mind him.

Off to watch the game, bibi.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Alan Parry, or Facts Man as me my Dad call him due to him rolling out facts/stats/figures every minute, is good, I don't mind him.
> 
> Off to watch the game, bibi.


Yeah, he calls the game well, I just don't like his voice 


Come on Sunderland


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Kind of off topic but I don't see where else it can go but Celtic vs. Falkirk is on and Falkirk are dominating and leading 1-0


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree Killer RKO, it is a bit over the top.

Bent aint playing eh? Meh, i guess he'll come on as sub.

That classical music at the start was woeful.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

come on sunderland. Spurs Scum need to lose this.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not much has happened so far sadly. Spurs need to get a stranglehold on this match.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Sunderland aren't playing so badly tbh, but I still think Spurs will nick a goal.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I want to watch this game. But my parents are watching something else


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Get a stream for it or something then 

Sunderland are certainly holding their own so far.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Wonder when Bent will come on.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It's alright, it's on now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Wonder when Bent will come on.


I'm guessing Jol will give him around 20 minutes at the end.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sunderland fucked that right up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not far away there from Sunderland. Craig Gordon really showed why he is a 9 million goalie just now


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

This game has 0-0 written all over it, but TBH the class between the two sides is on show and hopefully it will toll threw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sunderland should have converted their chance just before.

The game is getting more stretched, so i expect goals in the next half.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I find it a bit funny that Spurs have four quality strikers and Arsenal and United don't.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Sunderland are wasting their corners, if they keep doing that it won't be long till Spurs do score.

God I love the football season being back


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Boring game, although it had it's moments towards the end of the first half. Sunderland will be happy, apart from those missed chances. Spurs should be looking to win this game though.

Should be a much better second half.


We don't have four quality strikers, but we have some of the best attacking midfield players in the world.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The game began to get more open towards the end of the half.

Stokes looks quite threatening for Sunderland if i'm honest, but Berbartov looks great.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

The game started to flow more towards the end of the first half. Should see some goals.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berbartov is showing his class already, but Spurs are over doing it when they go forward, they should keep it simple.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Set Plays need to be sorted out for sunderland. Its alright game so far. Im gonna wait till the second half to start now as redknapp just talks out of his arse.

Ownage we have class all over the field same cannot be said about spurs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Richardson's delivery from set plays have been pretty poor.

Is there going to be a Lower leagues thread this year?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Boring game, although it had it's moments towards the end of the first half. Sunderland will be happy, apart from those missed chances. Spurs should be looking to win this game though.
> 
> Should be a much better second half.
> 
> ...


Your weakest area would have to be at the back. Is there a reason for you not investing there?

Btw why isn't Chopra playing?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They are still pretty strong at the back, just not so compared to the rest of their team


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Overrated said:


> Set Plays need to be sorted out for sunderland. Its alright game so far. Im gonna wait till the second half to start now as redknapp just talks out of his arse.
> 
> Ownage we have class all over the field same cannot be said about spurs.


I was never comparing Spurs to Utd, just saying that Jol has more options upfront than any other manager in the league.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> I was never comparing Spurs to Utd, just saying that Jol has more options upfront than any other manager in the league.


I was talking about arsenal :agree: Plus Arsenal have 5 upfront. 2 of them are not proven yet tbf aswell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The only area Spurs are superior to Arsenal in, is their strikers, however Spurs are to probably every other team in the league in that department.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Your weakest area would have to be at the back. Is there a reason for you not investing there?


We had the second best defensive record last season, it might be our weakest area, but it's still better than most defences in the league and full of real quality. We have loads of young kids waiting for a chance, we didn't need to buy anyone.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Who have Arsenal got today?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Dre said:


> They are still pretty strong at the back, just not so compared to the rest of their team


I think you should have at least three reliable center backs and United have two.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I think you should have at least three reliable center backs and United have two.


They have Hargreaves and Carrikc who can sit infront of the centre backs though, to give them added protection though.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Tom Ormo said:


> Who have Arsenal got today?


Fulham.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I think you should have at least three reliable center backs and United have two.


Brown, Pique, O'Shea, Evans, to name just four. Plus the defensive midfielders.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Who have Arsenal got today?


They host Fulham tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Off to watch the Second half, hopefully we see some goals.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Brown, Pique, O'Shea, Evans, to name just four. Plus the defensive midfielders.


Brown is solid, O'Shea is average, Pique and Evans are unproven. I wouldn't mind having a crack at Utd if Vidic or Ferdinand went down injured. Milan didn't last season.

And don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you're poor in that area but if there's anywhere you can improve it's there.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Pretty poor game, tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chopra's on. After his service to me on FM07, he deserves a good game today.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Goal plz.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fuck this, I'm off to Deepdale, Tadar.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

This game needs a goal


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Listening to the game on the radio, it sounds shite.


----------



## jonesy-sama (May 19, 2007)

Hows Berbatov doing? Apparently he's had a bad game


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see Spurs getting a late goal tbh.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

.twinksy™ said:


> Hows Berbatov doing? Apparently he's had a bad game


He's been taken off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck me Sunderland should have scored.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

1-0 Chopra.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

OHHHH! You have to be kidding. Last minute.


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

*enters topic* 

Goal by Sunderland!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's what makes football so great.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ha ha get in chopra what a goal aswell took it well. Have some of thoses apples spurs :lmao


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Loz, Spurs weren't as good as they should have been tbf.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alan Parry on commentary was great, fantastic end, they didn't deserve to lose Sunderland and to win was a sweet bonus. Spurs looked average all game tbh.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Spurs did not look like a side thats suppost to be challenging the top 4 tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL

Spurs for Champions League tbh.

I want McShane at Arsenal. He looks so similar to me it's not funny, not to meantion he played a blinder, Man of the match.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

That is fucking awesome. They deserve that.

I knew that was coming, just knew it.

Ark, listen to me! I don't even support them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Spurs looked nowhere near as good as i thought they would play.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Absolutely chuffed for Keano tbh. And the best bit is, Sunderland are somewhere Liverpool will never be - top of the Premiership :hb

 Joke, joke.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They'll improve, but they just didn't look all that good, they'll still finish 5th though.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Boss ending to the match then


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was so happy for some reason, eventhough Tottenham are my 2nd favourite team in the Prem.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Destiny said:


> LOL
> 
> Spurs for Champions League tbh.
> 
> I want McShane at Arsenal. He looks so similar to me it's not funny, not to meantion he played a blinder, Man of the match.


ye mcshane was on fire. He played well at the back he likes heading the ball aswell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lovely jubbly! 

Nice bitta drama at the end there. 

I went mental when Chopra scored for some reason


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad I sat through that very dull 92 minutes, it was worth it just for the finish.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

A good win for Sunderland! And a great way to start the season! 

Spurs really do have a problems on the wings, which no doubt could be helped by picking up Matt Taylor from Portsmouth.

A good finish to the game too, but it didn't suprise me too much, given the amount of time Sunderland spent in Spurs half in the 2nd half. Job well done to Sunderland!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

For some reason i jumped out my seat when chopra scored. Probaly because i hate spurs :evil:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chopra took his goal so well. It might be extreme after just one goal, but i can see him doing well this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I just wanted a goal and was thinking about how people said football is boring and there's no drama. Then that happened and I just shouted and jumped around.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope that isn't the only great moment Sunderland have this year....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I think Keane is a certifiable God at Sunderland now.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Apparently Dwight Yorke picked up an injury.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Well Sunderland are half of the way to beating the amount of wins they got last time in the Premiership.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I hate sunderland 

Always have...dont know why...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Apparently Dwight Yorke picked up an injury.


No worries, he was no where today, didn't even notice he was playing really.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Spurs really do have a problems on the wings, which no doubt could be helped by picking up Matt Taylor from Portsmouth.


That would be a good move for Spurs. They are loaded with pace from Defoe, Bent, and Lennon, so Matty Taylor's lack of pace should be a problem, and he has a left peg comparable with that of van Persie :agree:

Also, was it Wallace who played the cross? He also played very well.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sunderland need another striker I think. Unless Chopra really scores alot this season they will be weak. I dont know if they deserved the win because both sides were pretty average all match.

I was impressed with their defense, It was pretty solid.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Richardson was so bad.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I think Keane is a certifiable God at Sunderland now.


I'm sure many agree with that  I'm off to bed now sadly  Wanted to watch another match but I'm too tired.

Will watch highlights in the morning


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish City/West Ham was on TV instead of Villa/Liverpool. :sad:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Richardson was so bad.


He really was, Chimbonda had him covered for his entire time on the pitch.

Oh, and it was Wallace with the assist.

btw, Arsenal v Fulham is the only match of the openning round not to be televised in Australia 

I get the choice of 5 different matches to watch now. I'll choose City v West Ham


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I wish City/West Ham was on TV instead of Villa/Liverpool. :sad:


Would be a much better game, but it doesn't bother me


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I wish City/West Ham was on TV instead of Villa/Liverpool. :sad:


I would prefer that too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Villa/Liverpool better be good, I want every Setanta game to be good, make it worth the money.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I've got a choice of 5 games over here. Might watch Bolton/Newcastle.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Twats, we don't get any


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sucks that the country where the league is has the worst choice of games.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

TBH, we need a channel for every game, and all games should be live


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> TBH, we need a channel for every game, and all games should be live


I'd just like to have one 3pm kick off game on TV, that's all. :sad:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It's fucking loud at the ground


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

People need to learn double posting isn't allowed in this thread.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

New Soccer Saturday graphics = fucking sexy. They're the same as SSN aren't they?


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Derby 1 - 0 Portsmouth. Wow.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oldham are beating Swansea.

Fuck the premiership tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> New Soccer Saturday graphics = fucking sexy. They're the same as SSN aren't they?


Yeah, I like them, much nicer, good to have a change.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Derby winning :lmao Greatness, I'd mark if they actually win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Derby are winning?!?

WTF is happening!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

1-0. Playing alright so far.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The graphics still look shit to me


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City leading, hardly a surprise.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hows the City game?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not suprised Derby are winning, Davies really is a class act.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, i wanted West Ham to do well


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

City are dominating by the sounds of it. Bianchi scored I think.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Petrov is running West Ham ragged.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City are all over them, sounds promising for them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-0 Newcastle. Bolton are getting owned. City and Newcastle look impressive, Spurs should possibly worry about them challenging for higher spots.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Newcastle are owning. I want Smith to score


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Smith and Viduka up front, *Sigh*

Leeds are losing, could it get any worse?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Newcastle are doing fucking amazing. I don't want Smith to score


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pompey have equalized. Everton are 1 up.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

3-0 to newcastle.

****s


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-0 Newcastle, lawls.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

3-0 Newcastle.

Edit -


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

3-0 newcastle, what a team they have now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They'll do well this season I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Happy to see Newcastle actually do well for once, all over Bolton by the sounds of it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

3-0. LOL at Sammy Lee


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I called Newcastle for seventh in tha Premiership Table Prediction thingy :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sammy Lee looked and seemed like a joke at the end of last season, things haven't changed.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Martins could get a good 25 goals this season imo.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Sam Allardyce is a winning magnet. Too bad for Bolton that they let him go.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why wasn't he made England manager :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sammy Lee will fuck Bolton over so bad it's untrue.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

City are playing really well.

But why the fuck is Ashton on the bench, and that shithouse Zamora starting?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Really, that's bullshit if Ashton isn't starting.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive just looked and ive got sentana sports for free  thankyou sky. 

Newcastle are all over bolton. Come On Newcastle.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What the fuck the Blue Noses are winning, and i didn't even realise


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Newcastle vs. City will be an awesome game when it happens and judging by their performances today they could do well in domestic cup competitions, like I PREDICTED.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Hammers equaliser!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Both teams winning after 30 minutes of the first match of the season really doesn't mean they will do well in Cup competitions


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bradley said:


> Newcastle vs. City will be an awesome game when it happens and judging by their performances today they could do well in domestic cup competitions, like I PREDICTED.


You're a prediction God!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I just clicked on Setanta Sports 1, which is NRL, and it's free, don't you have to pay?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I need Bolton to score, I've got this game down as a 3-1 win for Newcastle in the Predictions game :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I forgot all about the Prediction game :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Total-KO said:


> Hammers equaliser!


Huh?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> I just clicked on Setanta Sports 1, which is NRL, and it's free, don't you have to pay?


ye same ive got it for free.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NRL games are free because nobody wants to watch that crap.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Overrated said:


> ye same ive got it for free.


No football though, although Villa V Liverpool is on it later


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I haven't seen West Ham equalise either


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The guy needs to stop posting shit....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Martin Petrov is class, its a shame i have to hate him now.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I need Bolton to score, I've got this game down as a 3-1 win for Newcastle in the Predictions game :$


 I'm doing terrible so far.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The guy needs to stop posting shit....


I was thinking that it wasmy Gilette Soccer being slow or something :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Martin Petrov is class, its a shame i have to hate him now.


He's such a great buy for them, great business by Sven.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

LOL, I meant to type Derby.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Petrov has to be one of the most shrew signings of the summer, tbh.

Derby haven't equalised, they were 1-0 up, and Portsmouth scored, or am I missing something?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL at The vidiprinter completely fucking itself up.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Derby havent equalized???


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got Newcastle to win 3-1 as well and City to win 3-2. :side:



Total-KO said:


> LOL, I meant to type Derby.


How about you just don't bother typing.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Why the fuck havent West Ham scored yet?

There having so many chances...


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killer K said:


> Derby havent equalized???


He must have meant Portsmouth.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

How bout no.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:lmao Ben

I might have to look how shit i am doing in those predictions.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Total-KO stop making spam posts, final warning.


I'm doing pretty wank in the predictions.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's so shit that you get NRL for free but you have to pay for the channel 

I'm not doing so well in the Predictions game, the teams I picked to win for the most part are, but the scorelines are all wron I think


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Newcastle may actually do well this season, under Big Sam. Didnt expect them to be 3-0 up at Half-Time at Bolton.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn Sky Multiroom, i don't get Setanta in my room 

Yep, i'm doing shit in the predictions.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

KME said:


> It's so shit that you get NRL for free but you have to pay for the channel
> 
> I'm not doing so well in the Predictions game, the teams I picked to win for the most part are, but the scorelines are all wron I think


NRL?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm doing... not so well in the predictions, I've got a few 3 pointers but i've got no scores right at the moment


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Jeff Stelling has being going mad with this vidiprinter.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Overrated said:


> NRL?


The thing on Sertanta that I'm getting for free. But nothing else on the channel will be free, it should be :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jeff Stelling is doing a pretty good job considering.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

KME said:


> The thing on Sertanta that I'm getting for free. But nothing else on the channel will be free, it should be :side:


oh so once that is finished we dont get sertana anymore?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

KME said:


> The thing on Sertanta that I'm getting for free. But nothing else on the channel will be free, it should be :side:


I'm getting Setanta Sports 1 & 2 free.

Free Gaelic sports and NRL!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Overrated said:


> oh so once that is finished we dont get sertana anymore?


I wouldn't think so. I could be wrong but I think we're only getting that for free because it's shite...I'm geting both Setanta's free and I'm assuming it's because this crap on now isn't very popular.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I mark when hartlepool score whilst im watching gillette.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think Setanta give you snippets of the start of shows or things like that. I remember i could watch the start of a golf tournament a year or so ago on it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, if it's still on 5.15, i'll be very, very happy.

I wish Sky would just give me a 3 o'clock game


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I watched Stuttgart v Shalke on Setanta yesterday for free, 2-2 was a really good game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Well, *if it's still on 5.15, i'll be very, very happy.*
> 
> I wish Sky would just give me a 3 o'clock game


Same, but I doubt it will.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah, well there's hope then, i'd much rather watch Liverpool V Villa than Wolves on Sky Sports 1.

On a side note, that VW Golf advert that was just on is unbelieveably annoying.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Setanta is probably worth the tenner a month if you love watching live games, 1/3 of the games this season are on that channel apparently.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jeff Stelling is da man.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Killer K said:


> Setanta is probably worth the tenner a month if you love watching live games, 1/3 of the games this season are on that channel apparently.


Not as good as Prem Plus was, 50 games for £30


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I really hope Villa can win against Liverpool later tonight. But I think Liverpool will likely get a goal at the end of the game, just like Sunderland/Spurs and settle the game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Not as good as Prem Plus was, 50 games for £30


Was it really that cheap? I always would buy the season ticket right at the start of the season, never really looked at the price.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Phil Thompson isn't the same commentating another team


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Still no Dean Ashton :no:

The crowd are chanting for him.



Role Model said:


> Was it really that cheap? I always would buy the season ticket right at the start of the season, never really looked at the price.


Yeah, it was  Much better than paying £9.99 a month for 46 games which will probably come with poor commentary.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Was it really that cheap? I always would buy the season ticket right at the start of the season, never really looked at the price.


 I thought it was 40 games for 40 quid?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ That seems far more likely.



Dre said:


> Phil Thompson isn't the same commentating another team


I bet he's still talking about Liverpool.

Bolton 1 Newcastle 3. Need the scoreline to stay that way now.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Newcastle beating notlob 3-0 :lmao

EDIT- 3-1 :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bolton back in it, Nicolas Anelka


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Leeds have equalised!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Go on the Bolton.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

James Scrowcroft is the man.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Anelka's in my fantasy league team as well


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

My fantasy team isnt doing well at all, most of my players play tomorrow.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Leeds have equalised!


I still find it hard to believe they are in League 1. Bates needs to go as Chairman.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Good to see Everton are still winning...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

phrostbyte said:


> I still find it hard to believe they are in League 1. Bates needs to go as Chairman.


I concur 

Someone else should've been allowed to buy the club. All Bates is after is money. Chelsea got a very lucky escape.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Good to see Everton are still winning...


Why, there scouse?

McCarthy looks badly injured


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surprised Portsmouth aren't beating Derby....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Good to see Everton are still winning...


Yep. I predicted they would, and I really need to start getting a few right :sad:. I said 2-0 to Everton though, 1 more goal needed


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hammers are looking good in the second half, i expect Ashton to score in the 80th minute or something to make it a tie.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

By the way, I know it's a bit late, but it was great that Sunderland and Tottenham were both wearing Maddie shirts prior to the match. Does anyone know if any of the other clubs have done it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City haven't been the same team in the second half, West Ham looking far more likely.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Boro drawing now. Good, i think i have that :side:


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> By the way, I know it's a bit late, but it was great that Sunderland and Tottenham were both wearing Maddie shirts prior to the match. Does anyone know if any of the other clubs have done it?


I saw on Sky Sports News that the West Ham players were before kick-off. Thats all I really saw.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

2-0 Gretna

Good for them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm guessing all the teams were, I'd expect.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I have Blackburn to win, great goal by Santa Cruz. C'mon Blackburn


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ashton on, west ham going 3 up front, i think they might win tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I mark for Gretna, they are greatness.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I can see West Ham drawing with Man City. Dont think they will win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope West Ham lose, but I can see them getting a draw.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've got West Ham to win, albeit 1-0. I'm still getting Setanta, and what looks like their version of GSS starts in a minute.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I have them to draw, but 2-2. That won't happen. I'd still like a point for the result, even if not the scoreline. Sounds like the Hammers are really pushing for a goal. Don't think they'll score though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lmao James Beattie has just scored from open play for the first time in 44 matches.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bye Bye Setanta


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Then Colchester equalized like 30 seconds after that, lawls.

Setanta's gone? No surprise really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> lmao James Beattie has just scored from open play for the first time in 44 matches.


He's a goal machine.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

2-2 Gretna

Nooooooo

WTF happened in the last 5 minutes


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking hell Gretna, get your act together.

Beattie for golden boot!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gretna are the scottish version of chelsea, scum.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Apart from they came up from the gutter, Chelsea didn't.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Wont be a hat-trick for Martins, Newcastle are going defensive with the solid 4-4-2


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as the score stays the same, I don't care.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton are winning 2-0, which is incredibly shit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

2-0 Everton, that was my prediction


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lawls. Everton are winnng 2-0 and Blackburn are winning 2-1. I think I have both of those in the predictions thread  I'm not doing so bad now :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My prediction was 2-1 to Everton. 

West Ham really should be level....


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Bolton will struggle this season. I mean, who wouldve thought that Newcastle would score 3 goals in the first half. Especially since The Reebok Stadium is normally a hard place to goto and win a game.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

2-1 Blackburn - Derbyshire


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton need to concede two, then i get a point :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

phrostbyte said:


> I think Bolton will struggle this season. I mean, who wouldve thought that Newcastle would score 3 goals in the first half. Especially since The Reebok Stadium is normally a hard place to goto and win a game.


Newcastle winning isn't a surprise, I think most people predicted it tbh.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Wigan will seriously struggle this season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

GOAL :lmao

Derbyshire is in my team 

Blast, I had a draw in the Derby game :no:, and the Blackburn game for that matter


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Portsmouth in the lead against Derby.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> He's a goal machine.


:lmao

Wigan have got one back.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

GOALLL! :lmao Charlie Nicholas

Yes, 2-2


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Everton 2-1, come on Wigan!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad Portsmouth have scored, I predicted they'd win.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Derby level


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

2-1, come on the Wigan

2-2 in the Derby game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom Ormo said:


> Everton 2-1, come on Wigan!


It better stay with that score.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

who scored Pompys 2nd goal?

edit: haha, Derby level 2-2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Noooo I had 2-0 Everton


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm marking if Wigan score again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fuck Derby are level, I had Pompey to win. Fuck, Wigan have pulled one back I had Everton to win 2-0. Still get points for that win by Everton. But it's going wrong for me now. Just hang on Blackburn so I still get some points.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Utaka got pompey's second.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm marking if Wigan score again.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Sheffield United 2-1 up, Michael Tonge.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My predictions have been pretty wank, not sure I'll play anymore. :side:

CITY SCORE AGAIN!1111111111111!!!!11


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If Wigan score we'll have one unhappy Admin.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao 2-0 Man city, doesn't bother me I had West Ham to win and I gave up hope at half time.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

2-0 Man City

3-2 hibs against gretna


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Poor West Ham.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

2-1 LEEDS.. COME ONNNN!!!!

Tresor Kandol with a goal?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City/Utd next weekend is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Leeds winning, thats a change.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Leeds will be on -12 points :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well done Lees  

City/Utd should be tight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom Ormo said:


> Leeds will be on -12 points :lmao


Clever boy. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's a start, it's a start. Away at Tranmere is one of the more difficult fixtures, so i'm relatively pleased.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fuck off Leeds, oh well, at least Everton and Oldham won.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I fucking love the Premiership


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Everton and Blackburn just won, good for me in a pretty wank day for predictions.

Best league in the world tbf


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome day today, couldn't keep up with all of the goals and cant wait to see the highlights on SS (SS>BBC1) and we still have 'Pool/Villa to come.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Clever boy. :side:


:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MUF, why the fuck do you want Everton to win


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

BBC said:


> 1655: Boro's George Boateng tangles with Blackburn substitute Matt Derbyshire. All a bit ungainly and they are rolling around on the turf as if auditioning for the lightweight's version of WWF.


Poor attempt at humour tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Villa best win, i need it to complete my acummolator (sp?).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone here other than RM got Setanta then?

Pretty bad day as far as the predictions went, don't think I got any correct scores. Oh well, at least Leeds won


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why do people still call it WWF. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LMAO at that Alex.



> Pepe Reina
> Alvaro Arbeloa
> Jamie Carragher
> Daniel Agger
> ...


Our starting 11 :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> Anyone here other than RM got Setanta then?


I have it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cummolator :lmao

That looks a decent enough starting line up, I see Liverpool winning with a late goal :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You should beat Villa, lets see what Torres can do...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have Setanta also. I rule.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL at Arbeloa and Risse starting, just shows what an awesome squad Liverpool have


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> LMAO at that Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> Our starting 11 :side:


Risse's playing left mid? Pennant's playing? Fucking Arbloa's playing? Urgh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've got Setanta again


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Loads of players didn't even travel, Yossi and Masc didn't.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sissoko is on the bench, and lmao MUF!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sissoko, Babel and Voronin are on the bench ahead of Crouch, Benayoun and Masch.

Benitez still doesnt know what hes doing.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Southampton lost at home to Palace, 4-1, which has suprised me. As I thought Soton could come up this year. Leicester lost at home to Blackpool 1-0 too. From what I remember by watching SSN earlier, no new Leicester manager has won on the opening day of the season for like 50 years.

Is the Championship still going to be on ITV1?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I hope Setanta stays, I'd quite like to watch this match, if not, Rugby or Cricket.

Soton lost 4-1? 'Taker1989 works at St Marys :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Loads of players didn't even travel, Yossi and Masc didn't.


I can understand Masch, hasn't played much football after the Copa, but Yossi? Odd. 

Riise should play left back, Babel or Kewell left mid.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why the fuck isn't Crouchy even there


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa is a tactical God moron.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Sissoko, Babel and Voronin are on the bench ahead of Crouch, Benayoun and Masch.
> 
> Benitez still doesnt know what hes doing.


Of course he does. Babel can play upfront instead oCrouch or left mid. Masch has barely played in pre season and it's only the first day, Sissoko can go in if he really is needed. Benayoun you don't even rate, Pennant will do fine there. Voronin isn't that bad. I don't agree with all of it, but I'm sure he's done most of it for a reason


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It isn't as bad as it looks, if you actually think about it, although Crocuh should defo be there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right I'm off to watch the mighty Pool. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

So am i. This discussion won;t be the same without me :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Probably, but it's only one game. It's not like he's lost his mind. Don't like Riise in left mid or Arbeloa starting, but what the hell.

I'm off to listen to it, no Setanta for me yet so I'll have to cope with the good old radio and Sky Sports News.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's very odd having Jon Champion commentating on a Premier League game and it not being on ITV. :$


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've still got Setanta 

Edit: Bugger, I jynxed it


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Holy shit, we're 14th in the table  Sack Fergie tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> I've still got Setanta
> 
> Edit: Bugger, I jynxed it



Well it was always going to go.

And I'm off to watch the game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Holy shit, we're 14th in the table  Sack Fergie tbh.


Great, we'll have him


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Alan Parry on commentary was great, fantastic end, they didn't deserve to lose Sunderland and to win was a sweet bonus. Spurs looked average all game tbh.


He's very good at reacting when a goal is scored as was the case today. That was a great Premiership moment, and despite wanting Spurs to win I quite enjoyed the winner if I'm honest.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, I predicted Spurs to win, but it was nice to see them lose 

Oh well, no Setanta, this O.R.T.O.N not being O.R.T.O.N affair should keep me entertained instead, that, and the rugby.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

This game is going to be very tight and I would be suprised if somebody won by more than one goal.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Slightly off-topic here, but im downloading Bayern Munich vs Hansa Rostock. Cant wait to watch the game later tonight.

I think I may go round my mates house, as he has Sentanta Sports and watch the Villa/Liverpool game. And I hope the game will be good, because it has potential to be good.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Well this is rather shite...


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I was pleased to see Sunderland win today. Chopra's second premiership goal of his career was a good'en. Suprisingly I was glad that Man City won too. Bianchi should bag some goals this season. And i'm also officially pissed that Fergie isn't including Tevez in his squad. Who is Rooney gonna start with up-front? Dong? Cambell? Solskjaer?*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Torrientes finishing has been awful, good goal by Laursen.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0 Liverpool. Own goal. Torres nearly scored, great save to deny him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Torrientes finishing has been awful, good goal by Laursen.


All true, damn shame, unlucky OG but a quality finish.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The match is still young, give him a break, he just had a hand in a goal and only a top save would have denied him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I predicted 1-0 Liverpool, so if they're going to win, I hope it stays at the current score, but that looks unlikely.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Torres has always been overrated imo. I hope he flops


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Torres has always been overrated imo. I hope he flops


Hardly. Not many people even rate him. Some see him as a decent pickup but the majority are just saying he'll flop.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KME said:


> Hardly. Not many people even rate him. Some see him as a decent pickup but the majority are just saying he'll flop.


Orly? There's been a lot of hype surrounding him for a long time and I don't see how he could be a decent pickup for that amount of money. He'll either be worth it or he won't.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy we're winning. Torres and Kuyt both look good. Carra has been his normal self. Everyone else apart from Riise have been OK.

The commentator needs to get off Gerrards dick.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool are only winning because Gerrard has been awesome.

You would be fucked without him.


Dre said:


> The commentator needs to get off Gerrards dick.


And you need to get off Carraghers dick tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How has he been awesome 

He's been no better than anyone else on the pitch.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Liverpool are only winning because Gerrard has been awesome.
> 
> You would be fucked without him.
> 
> And you need to get off Carraghers dick tbh.


Like you wouldn't be fucked without Ronaldo?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kuyt is a machine. There wouldn't be many other players world wide who would have chased that ball as it was going out for a corner but Kuyt did and it payed off. Torres has looked lethal and gotten into good positions but lacked a finish.

Also, Bouma might not be happy about this, but Ashley Young has been shite. He's had no impact on the game and done near nothing expect blaze a shot over the bar. I seriously hope he improves as otherwise that 11M could have been spent much better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Like you wouldn't be fucked without Ronaldo?


To even suggest we rely on Ronaldo even half as much as Liverpool rely on Gerrard is laughable.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> And you need to get off Carraghers dick tbh.


He actually has been good though.

And god help us if you had actually ever passed a football to a United player....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> How has he been awesome
> 
> He's been no better than anyone else on the pitch.


Every single move has been through him, and he made the pass which got the goal.

You not liking Gerrard is fucking stupid, he is Liverpool.


Dre said:


> And god help us if you had actually ever passed a football to a United player....




That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How has ever single move been through him?

Yeah, he did a good pass for the goal, nothing amazing, but it was due to Kuyt, and to a lesser extent Torres that it was a goal.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> To even suggest we rely on Ronaldo even half as much as Liverpool rely on Gerrard is laughable.


You can't honestly tell me you think you would have won the title last season if you didn't have Ronaldo.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Liverpool all over Villa, Gerrard is running the midfield, I think maybe Villa should consider jamming the midield more otherwise they are just going lose by 2 or 3.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> That makes no sense at all.


I've passed a football to Carragher, and talked to him in real life. That's why i like him so much. If you did that, you wouldn't shut up about the player.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Dre said:


> I've passed a football to Carragher, and talked to him in real life. That's why i like him so much. If you did that, you wouldn't shut up about the player.


It also helps that he's one of the best defenders in world football.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

^I played football with Richard Cresswell a few years back when he lived near me.

OH THE HONOR <>

If Carragher was at any other club but Liverpool he wouldn't be half the player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> You can't honestly tell me you think you would have won the title last season if you didn't have Ronaldo.


You're jumping from one thing to another, that's a totally different thing.  

Ronaldo was amazing last season and had a big hand in us winning the league, but what's that got to do with my comment, apart from the fact it's about Ronaldo?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I am glad we got a Goal. Yes it is an own goal but you need to win ugly and even if we don't play well, I will settle for it as we always seem to struggle against Villa these days. Torres will settle in soon enough, at least we are laying a marker as far as the top "4" go.

Oh yeah, if we Liverpool fans need to get off of Carra's dick, then all the blind haters of Liverpool, all down to the sterotypical image you have been brought up on, need to get off of our backs.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You're jumping from one thing to another, that's a totally different thing.
> 
> Ronaldo was amazing last season and had a big hand in us winning the league, but what's that got to do with my comment, apart from the fact it's about Ronaldo?


I'm saying you were reliant on Ronaldo last season. What part of that didn't you understand?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I wish I could watch this.  Anyone got anywhere I can watch it? I have not got Sentana yet due to those assholes at Sky.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

myp2p.eu is the website im using, takes a few donwloadable files to set up but then its free, you can watch like every single game this season with it, obviously its just internet stream quality though. I still like it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I'm saying you were reliant on Ronaldo last season. What part of that didn't you understand?


I understand your opinion, but the fact it came out of no where when we were discussing how Liverpool rely on Gerrard and you made a comment about Utd relying on Ronaldo and instead of talking about that you jumped onto something else was fucking odd.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I understand your opinion, but the fact it came out of no where when we discussing how Liverpool rely on Gerrard was fucking odd.


I just thought it was kinda stupid for that guy to say how much Liverpool rely on Gerrard when his team relied on one player for much of last season.

Gerrard wasn't even all that great last season and Liverpool still made the CL final.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We didn't rely on him, he came up with the good at moments that had a huge hand in us winning the title, but it's not comparable to Gerrard who has carried Liverpool for years.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Did Gardener just die after being hit by Gerrard after a 50mph thunderbolt? Great committed defending there.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> We didn't rely on him, he came up with the good at moments that had a huge hand in us winning the title, but it's not comparable to Gerrard who has carried Liverpool for years.


Fair enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1-1 

Well done Carra!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Terrible decision by the referee by the sounds of it. 

1-1.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Gareth Barry! Gareth Barry! Gareth Barry!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

*GET.THE.FUCK.IN* 

Carragher :lmao

Edit: What did i say? Steven Gerrard is Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FUCKING YES!!!

Get in there. Stevie G.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard saves Liverpool again. What a shock.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Gerrard has just scored a screamer.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I wonder if Dre actually cheered for Gerrard? :shocked:

And now his hero has just come on, he must be in dream world!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What a fucking performance by Liverpool, I can't rave highly about their performance and current player.

Brilliant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty bored of seeing Gerrard save Liverpool...

They weren't amazing today, they weren't awful, they deserved the win though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> What a fucking performance by Liverpool, I can't rave highly about their performance and current player.
> 
> Brilliant.


lol

pool for teh title :hb


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

From what I've heard we didn't even deserve to have conceded and deserve the win. Doesn't matter who won it for us, we've won our opening game for the first time in 5 years and I'm delighted. Say whatever you want about how we won it, we did and if we keep on winning it won't matter how we win we'll be in the race for the title.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Carragher handballed it twice, so i dont know what you've been hearing.

And the free-kick which gerrard scored from wasn't even a foul.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ 



Man Utd Fan said:


> lol
> 
> pool for teh title :hb


LOL, we win, and you still manage to get the snidey comments in.

Anyway, my ass that was a Pen, apart from that Carra really was great, however Gerrard was MOTM. Very impressive in the second half, made up for momentary lapses in the first.

Great goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Carragher handballed it twice, so i dont know what you've been hearing.
> 
> And the free-kick which gerrard scored from wasn't even a foul.


All true, but Liverpool were much the better team, even though they wasted so many chances.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> my ass that was a Pen


:lmao

Handballing it twice means nothing now? 

Well i suppose he is your boyfriend, so your hardly gonna speak bad about him....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

GOOD SHOUT! :side:

The ball skidded onto his hand, there was nothing he could do to remove his hand from it. In case you didn't know, that constitutes ball to hand, which isn't a Pen.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> And the free-kick which gerrard scored from wasn't even a foul.


50/50 call; Petrov stood his ground but by the same token he impeded Gerrard. But obviously because it was for Liverpool you're going to make that judgment.

Fucking nice free-kick though. Beautiful how it just dipped at the exact right moment. I actuallu feel sorry for Taylor, he did all that was expected of him an more, yet still conceded from unlucky circumstances.

Also, the penalty was a penalty. There's no arguing that, although it was very unfortunate nonetheless. At the end of the day I'd have to say the better team won, but it could have been different had Carew not been so wayward with his heading. Also Young must have read what I said at halftime as he did wonderfully in the second half.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

And what about it hitting his other hand?

And ball to hand is fucking street rules, you fool....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sometimes those are given, sometimes they're not, this time it was.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Carragher was pretty unlucky, there was obviously no intent, but it was a penalty all the same.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> And what about it hitting his other hand?
> 
> *And ball to hand is fucking street rules, you fool..*..



No it isn't 

I wouldn;t say it was definitely a foul on Gerrard, but Petrov obstructed him from getting the ball. Maybe an indirect freekick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think it was a foul on Gerrard, most of the time that wouldn't be given.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> What a fucking performance by Liverpool, I can't rave highly about their performance and current player.
> 
> Brilliant.


1. Sarcasm does not suit you.

2. You are aware you support Preston, right?

We won, that is that. Sometimes you need to win dirty and we did. God knows how many times Arsenal and Chelsea did it last season, yet when Liverpool do it, because they are a big club, they get nagged? No sense, but hey, we won, that is all that matters when you are going for the Title, not the performence.

Party at my house Dre.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

But because it was Gerrard, it was a foul.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> 1. Sarcasm does not suit you.
> 
> 2. You are aware you support Presto, right?
> 
> ...


 I was being serious.

Yeah I am obviously aware I support Preston, having to sit threw 0-0 draws with poor teams like Norwich is kind of a reminder.

But I don't see where that comes into it? I want Liverpool to win the league over Chelsea and Man Utd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ That comment just makes no sense MUF. You said i was bitter the other day, i have to say, you are taking our win now very well.

I'll be there DC.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I don't think it was a foul on Gerrard, most of the time that wouldn't be given.


Admittedly, I'd have been pissed off to have seen something like that given against us, but there is no denying that we deserved the win, regardless of how it came.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

A win is a win. Great teams win in anyway, regardless of how well they play or not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure Chelsea will steal far more games in worse circumstances than that this season to be honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lawls. We deserved to win, we did. Nothing really to keep picking on. It's getting slightly pathetic everytime we win there's something wrong with it. You need things like that to snatch a win, Chelsea and United do it ALOT.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dre said:


> A win is a win. Great teams win in anyway, regardless of how well they play or not.


Exactly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> Admittedly, I'd have been pissed off to have seen something like that given against us, but there is no denying that we deserved the win, regardless of how it came.


The voice of reason. You pretty much say everything I'm thinking.

The Pool fans think 2-0 would be fair, the United fans think 1-1 was the correct result. Let's not argue about reffing decisions and say 2-1 was a fair reflection of the match.

Also, Gerrard MOTM, with Kuyt, and Barry the only other real contenders. That's right, three players I majorly mark for; no bias :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've came to realise that everytime we win, it is a fluke or dodgy or something, eventhough in the late 90's, early 00's, Man Utd made a habit of stealing matches at the death.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No the correct result was Liverpool winning, not sure how many times I need to say that, the way the whole thing 'went down' in the last 10 minutes which is the only thing I'm fussing about.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know, i'm just making the point that if we do win later in the season in that manner, no doubt there will be all forms of inquest. It was related to your comment about Chelsea.

I phrased it badly though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rather off topic, but where the hell has the Football Manager thread gone?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Rather off topic, but where the hell has the Football Manager thread gone?


 Just make a new one. I haven't seen the old one since Christmas time.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Gone, make a new one in Video Games if you want, Liverpool deserved to win as they basically dominated but Gerrard wasn't MOTM and it wasn't a free kick but it was a damn good goal.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll watch it later on MOTD. 

Where's Premplus gone btw?  I was looking earlier and saw that Sentana Sports is basically the new Premplus, what's the reason? )


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got back from work and seen the score. From what I have heard we thoroughly deserved to get the win, good to see Stevie get off to a scoring start


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Liverpool threw away a cleansheet but from what i heard, deserved to win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jonn07 said:


> I'll watch it later on MOTD.
> 
> Where's Premplus gone btw?  I was looking earlier and saw that Sentana Sports is basically the new Premplus, what's the reason? )


Setanta won the rights to the games, simple as that really.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Killer K said:


> Liverpool threw away a cleansheet but from what i heard, deserved to win.


Villa's goal was a penalty, so yeah, probably threw a clean-sheet away.

But what Liverpool fan would care, they're off to a winning start.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gutted if your a Villa fan, i guess they didnt expect a win anyway though...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just seen that Ryan Shawcross scored the winner on his debut for Stoke.

It was a goal most strikers would be proud of aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome, I need to have a look out for that goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck, Impact and MOTD clash :sad:

O well, guess TNA isn't getting watched.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lawls TNA. MOTD will most likely have Lawro, and we all know him > TNA.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Awesome, I need to have a look out for that goal.


Same, it was a "spectacular" volley from a corner.

Is that football league highlight program gonna be on ITV tomorrow morning?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I knew you'd make that comment 

I dislike some of the overanalysing on MOTD though.

Commentary wise, TNA > MOTD.

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Same, it was a "spectacular" volley from a corner.
> 
> Is that football league highlight program gonna be on ITV tomorrow morning?


Yeah 10am, I better record it, I'll mostly be in bed or watching MOTD then. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, so early :sad:

I think i have an early Tee Off time tomorrow morning too 

I wanted to abuse my Dad about his team getting beat by Leeds too :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Good, i thought they might have scrapped it for some reason.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well it's hardly advertised, I have no idea how many viewers it gets, can't imagine it gets many.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I never really watch The Championship, I usually just watch MOTD again :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MOTD in the morning doesn't have as much overselling analysis, however i want to see form etc, i'll watch the one tonight, and fuck off TNA.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I watch MOTD on mute and just play Music in the background, i cant stand any of the commentators/pundits. (Although Ian Wright is awesome, especially on Talksport)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I love it when Ian Wright is a pundit, he gets so excited and worked up about everything, he's like a fan. He's much better than Mr Interesting Alan Shearer.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alan Shearer lacks charisma.

Wright makes me LOL, but for some reason, my Dad has a vendetta against him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ian Wright and Chris Kamara would be the best duo ever, seriously.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chris Kamara is one of the greatest things in punditry history.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kamara never gets used on Sky Sports, it's a disgrace tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

That new studio is awful, its nearly as bad as Sky Sports having the score thingy in the corner.

But Neville with the trophy in the vid owns :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wright is great apart from his love for Arsenal and Henry. Lawro, Wright and Kamara would be awesome. Lawro no selling all the over the top antics of the other two would be classic.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Having the score in the bottom corner is already pissing me off


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh it doesn't bother me that it's in the bottom corner, it's the fact they only use two letters of the teams name and have a big gap which sucks, just looks shit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Same Matt

I marked for the MOTD opening theme.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm recording it, I always watch it in the morning with my Dad. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sunderland on 1st uggh. I've already seen the goal from this game


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt the commentary will be even half as good as it was on Sky, Alan Parry over sold it, went pretty crazy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Wright is great apart from his love for Arsenal and Henry. Lawro, Wright and Kamara would be awesome. Lawro no selling all the over the top antics of the other two would be classic.


Lawro is the most boring commentator ever, his wise-cracks aren't even funny.

Dont even compare him to Wright and Kamy...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hate seeing games on MOTD that i've already seen.

I saw Alan Hansen yesterday, he best be on :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Lawro is the most boring commentator ever, his wise-cracks aren't even funny.
> 
> Dont even compare him to Wright and Kamy...


His dry remarks are so good, he makes Motson look like such an ever bigger idiot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Him and Motson make me laugh how bad they are tbh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lawro is funny, but I still hate him. Being an ex-Liverpool player, he should be biased towards us, not against us


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He has the voice of a queer aswell, just makes him worse.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Lawro is funny, but I still hate him. Being an ex-Liverpool player, he should be biased towards us, not against us


He's one of the few ex-Liverpool pundits that doesn't worship them, bonus points right there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't hear the queerness in his voice :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's one of the few ex-Liverpool pundits that doesn't worship them, bonus points right there.


Redknapp shits on our whole team apart from Gerrard, he's just as bad. No longer a legend in my eyes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Redknapp's a joke though.



Dre said:


> I can't hear the queerness in his voice :$


Same, just sounds like any old bloke to me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Redknapp shits on our whole team apart from Gerrard, he's just as bad. No longer a legend in my eyes.


Redknapp speaks sense, not being biast is a big plus.

He needs to do less matches though, i got bored of seeing him last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not being racist here, but every middlish table team, seems to have some big black centre back, who is emmense.

:$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

David Pleat is the worst of all time. His mis-prouncing of names is so annoying


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Redknapp being involved in nearly every Sky game is getting rather silly, he's better in small doses. I'm sure he'll be at OT tomorrow.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I always get David Pleat and Platt mixed up :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They both suck tbh, Platt bores the hell out of me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Redknapp being involved in nearly every Sky game is getting rather silly, he's better in small doses. I'm sure he'll be at OT tomorrow.


No doubt, thankfully i'll be there.

I bet that Paul Jewell is the other studio guest.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jon Champion needs to stop riding Gerrard, he didn't stop during tonights game.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gerrard deserves the praise really, he is immense.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ :side:

Ilano or however you spell his name did great for the City goal.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont mind Gerrard getting lots of praise, hes one of the few players that deserve it.

And Man Citys performace today worries me, they'll beat us next week.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Elano looks like a quality player.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Saying Gerrard is Liverpool is one of the most stupid comments ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm worried about next week now, I actually feel City have a great chance against us, which is just odd.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Saying Gerrard is Liverpool is one of the most stupid comments ever.


He is though, everyone apart from you knows that.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> Saying Gerrard is Liverpool is one of the most stupid comments ever.


Not really. He is our best player, and always delivers the goodss when we need him to.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ugh, Manchester Derby. Only worse game than that is Everton/Man Utd, when i want Everton to win :$

Should be a good game though.

MUF, please prove how he is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool fans should be thanking Gerrard every minute of the day.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm worried about next week now, I actually feel City have a great chance against us, which is just odd.


It's the Sven factor. 

They aren't good enough to beat us on paper, but Sven will know how to play against us, he must of watched us dozens of times when he was England manager.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool fans should be thanking Gerrard every minute of the day.


Ste is the one hating on him, I love Gerrard 

Man City look pretty damn impressive, Europe for them this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man City could do quite well against you on the break, they look pretty impressive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We can rip any team apart on the break though, so it might be lots of counter attacking football. Should be very interesting.

We should ease past Reading tomorrow, no trouble.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It will be a good game for once, and hopefully i'll be going to it.

I wonder if the ketchup will be blue?!? :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck me, looking at their match, Man City have spent well.

Onuoha looks great too, so quick.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Good to see Didi in the City team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want to know how much of the signings were totally Sven's ideas, if they all were it's pretty damn impressive because it seems he's done very well.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They're still gonna be buying a few more players aswell.

Marcos Ameilia and Bresiciano are next to join according to the MEN....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Didi will always be a legend.

'The Sweet Escape' made me LOL.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sven said he knew all the players and he didn't just watch videos of them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck me Martins second goal was good improvisation.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sven would of been told to buy them from advisors.

I watch a shit load of football and had only heard of 2 of his signings. (petrov and bojinov)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ Hadn't you heard of Elano?

Newcastle have impressive attacking options now, and with Big Sam in charge they seem to be better in defence aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a shame this is all happening to City. 


Things are looking up for Newcastle, hopefully.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> ^ Hadn't you heard of Elano?


I had heard people talk about him, but never knew who he was.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

City are the biggest team in Manchester, or so they say :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

City are *MASSIVE*.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sven is a ledge. That is all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Marine are the second biggest team in Liverpool :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

True, Everton are the biggest.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, they are.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Never a freekick. Liverpool are incredibly lucky. And the hero made an error.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, he did pretty well for the rest of the match, it wasn't a Pen, and it didn't matter anyway.

Your avy looks like a Nazi salute :lmao


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Still got 3 points.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Meh, he did pretty well for the rest of the match, it wasn't a Pen, and it didn't matter anyway.
> 
> *Your avy looks like a Nazi salute :lmao *


If Rooney was to start a revolution, I'd join.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd start some resistance against it.

Mark Out for John Motson, in his 400th year of shiteness


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> I'd start some resistance against it.


Nah, you'd do a minutes silence, its what Liverpool fans do for most things.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Please explain what you meant by that comment....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You know exactly what i meant.

Andy Todds goal was awesome. I scored a goal like that before, fucking hurts when you hit the ground.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I seriously don't know what you meant by it.

If you're saying our fans are quiet, then that's just stupid. If your bringing anything else up, your pathetic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stop bickering, both of you, it's really boring.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

everytime i enter this thread theres always an argument happening :no:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Gareth Southgate and his club are scum.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Boro's ground is like half empty :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Has anyone heard any news on Benni McCarthy yet?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nothing, if it was bad I'm sure we would have heard something by now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's good. I persumed the worst though, in my school fantasy league, and swapped him for Martins.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Any team news for United tomorrow?

Will it most likely be the title winning team, with the new lads on the bench?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't realise Anichebe scored. If anyone scores for them, i'm so happy it's him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Any team news for United tomorrow?
> 
> Will it most likely be the title winning team, with the new lads on the bench?


Yeah I expect so.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I cannot believe Wenger has already moaned  Wow we are 1 match behind everyone else big deal.

Hopefully we will hammer fulham tomorrow.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wenger really is becoming a moaning old man.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wenger was moaning 10 years ago, it's just him. I hope Arsenal lose tomorrow, but they should win easily.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt they'll have any problems sadly.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Derybshire's (sp) goal was fucking class.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fulham will have an odd season, I'm thinking Midtable, but closer to the bottom than the top.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He looks a pretty good player. Damn, i enjoyed MOTD.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I reckon Fulham will go down.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I think Fullham will strugle again this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I look forward to watching MOTD tomorrow, it seems like it hasn't been on in years. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why didn't you just watch it tonight


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I didn't enjoy it tonight. It just seemed like they rushed through the matches really quick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Why didn't you just watch it tonight


I always watch it in the morning with my Dad, have for years and years. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's on stupidly early though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Always record the evening one and then watch it at about 10/11am, usually later depending on when the first game of the afternoon kicks off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good stuff. I used to watch Soccer AM everyweek with my Dad :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sunday morning is for sleeping, i never normally wake up before 12 on a sunday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I normally wake up at 9ish, unless i've been out somehwere, and don;t get home stupidly late.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't really ever sleep later than 11am, just feel like I'm wasting the day if I do.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Decent opening day to the season. Just watched MOTD and saw Rafa's new look facial hair, is it me or does he look a bit like Satan.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

During school weeks I wake up Saturday/Sunday at like 11-12 but nowdays I wake up 12-1


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone think Birmingham have a chance tomorrow, or will it be yet another classic 2-0 Chelsea win?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't really ever sleep later than 11am, just feel like I'm wasting the day if I do.


Same.

Plus, lying in bed doing nothing, whilst you could be doing something seems pointless.

Chelsea 2-0


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

4-0 to Chelsea.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

3-1 Chelsea.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

During school time i wake up on weekends at 8-8:30am

On holidays it is usually 9-10am

Chelsea 2-0


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Anyone think Birmingham have a chance tomorrow, or will it be yet another classic 2-0 Chelsea win?


 Classic Chelsea match. Brum will play well in the first half, but waste all their chances. Chelsea score near the end of the first half and then proceed to bore everyone to death in the second half, whilst scoring two more goals.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't bet against us seeing the first of many deflected Lampard goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lmapard and Drogba, as per usual, will be their scorers IMO. A defelction wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is Drogba fit?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Is Drogba fit?


 I heard he was out for two weeks.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

He's lacking fitness and Mourinho indicates he is unlikely to play


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I can see Chelsea hammering Birmingham. It's never good for a promoted team to face a team like Chelsea, Utd, etc away on the 1st day. There is usually a big score on the 1st day aswell, so I see 4-1 Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd love to see Chelsea slip up, but it just going to happen, sadly. I can see Birmingham putting up a fight early on though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I really want either Utd or Chelsea to slip up tomorrow. It will make things a lot more interesting.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Chelsea slipping up would make things interesting, agreed.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

^ Yeah, same here.

Looking forward to the double bill tomorrow, Chelsea & Blues should'nt be bad, i fancy chelsea dropping 2 points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah fingers crossed.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I just re watched Sunderland/Spurs and I honestly think that it was worth sitting through like 90 minutes just to see that goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I said that a few hours ago, it was worth it, just for the end.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I was asleep 

I'm really happy with how Torres played also.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah - You gotta feel for Chopra, having a fair few of his own fans booing him, lol.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Did anyone else notice that everytime Pennat touched the ball, the fans booed him?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He is a former Birmingham player, it makes sense


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I watched the game last night and was pleasantly surprised how well we fought, particularly in the second phase of the match. I didn't really think Petrov fouled Gerrard but perhaps thats just my Villa bias being blind to something. Gardner often found himself in all sorts of trouble, mostly with Riise and it shows that we urgently need a real right back.

I really feel for Laursen, he looked like he got hit by a train after he scored that own goal and it's not really the most satisfying way to begin a season. I don't know how anyone can question the penalty, it was a blatant handball and I don't think there was any doubt at all. Credit where credits due, Gerrards free kick was absolutely phenomenal and I was just about dancing after thinking we'd got ourselves a draw until that. Absolutely shattered, but I guess it could've been a whole lot worse.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It was handball, no doubt. I really thought Torres should have finished with his shot before the own goal was scored. Meh, still got something out of it though


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

It's finally time for the champions to get stuck into the action. United more than likley have this one in the bag, but Reading did pull off a few suprises last season. Will it be enough to stop the champions? Are you kidding me? United aren't going to be losing this one, but if they do, they will have ALOT to answer for. 

I've a feeling Tevez isn't going to start. Fergie said that he hasn't got any pre-season football, so he isn't "match fit". Leaves me wondering, Rooney and who? Seeing as Saha is out, same with Solkjear, who will fill in for him?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

It's already been announced Tevez won't be starting, I'm sure of it. Apparently he may be getting his debut the following match though. I can't really see Reading causing Man Utd to many problems at all.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Bouma said:


> I didn't really think Petrov fouled Gerrard but perhaps thats just my Villa bias being blind to something.


*It wasn't a foul. Gerrard does what he does best, looks where the ref is and runs straight into a player. The sad thing is that the referee's always buy it.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gerrard shoul take all our free kicks from now on. That reminded me of Beckham in his prime, the way he just ran up and curled it in so efforlessly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh he doesn't really do those types of free kicks often, I can't remember many, dare say it was a one time 'wonder strike'.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He never takes our free kicks, thats the point. Usually Alonso, Riise or Pennant take them. If Stevie takes them more often, I have no doubt he will score plenty.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*It was a class free-kick no doubt about that but it shouldn't have been one in the first place. I was very dissapointed in 10 goal Torres, should have scored at least once. Liverpool need someone who can score week in, week out and they din't have that in Crouch, Kuyt and Torres. And also, did you hear the boo's Pennant received? Was that Villa fans or Liverpool fans because he's not a popular character.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Torres played very well and was one of the best players on the pitch. But he doesn't score in 1 game so he is disappointing. That's a pretty moronic thing to say really.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

can not wait for man u game 2nite! been waitin 2 long!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alonso was pretty wank I thought, his form really has taken a dip.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't really comment on Alonso as I have only seen highlights of the game and he wasn't really featured much. I'm sure he will be an important player though, he'll come good eventually.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres will come good as well, his movement was fine, his finishing wasn't very impressive all afternoon, but once he gets one I'm sure they'll fly in for him.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sure he'll score soon enough. He will most likely get around 15 goals this season, and then about 20 next season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> And also, did you hear the boo's Pennant received? Was that Villa fans or Liverpool fans because he's not a popular character.


Everyone hates him because he's a dirty prick :side:. It was actually the Villa fans as he used to play for Birmingham.

Torres definitely didn't play well but he showed signs. He got into some good positions and looked threatening. That's about all he did though.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Torres played very well and was one of the best players on the pitch. But he doesn't score in 1 game so he is disappointing. That's a pretty moronic thing to say really.


*I thought he was dissapointing to be honest. He didn't have any great attempts on goal through-out the match, and the one chance he did have it was saved. He was one of the best players on the pitch, but Liverpool didn't really play well until the second half. On a side-note, Babel looked decent.*



Destiny said:


> Everyone hates him because he's a dirty prick :side:. It was actually the Villa fans as he used to play for Birmingham.
> 
> Torres definitely didn't play well but he showed signs. He got into some good positions and looked threatening. That's about all he did though.


*Oh yeah I forgot Villa and Birmingham are arch rivals lol. And yes like I said, Torres was a let down to be honest.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well if past form is anything to go by he usually has one great season, followed by a couple of very average ones. But he's playing in a new league in a new team, so it's hard to judge what his form really will be like.

Liverpool were far better in the first half, they allowed Villa back in the game in the second.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Torres didn't play well? LOL, what game were you watching?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He got about 10 touches the whole game and didn't do much with any of them except miss a couple of good chances. Also, you yourself said you've only seen the highlights, so you can't really comment on someone performance for the whole match.

Anyway, I didn't say he played badly, just average.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *Oh yeah I forgot Villa and Birmingham are arch rivals lol. And yes like I said, Torres was a let down to be honest.*




Torres wasn't a let down, what the fuck were you expecting?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Torres didn't play well? LOL, what game were you watching?


*He wasn't as good as I (and alot of other people) thought that he would be - that's what i'm trying to say *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *He wasn't as good as I (and alot of other people) thought that he would be - that's what i'm trying to say *


Then you expected way too much, maybe you haven't watched Torres much, but that was really a typical game from him, apart from usually his finishing is better.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He looked good in the highlights and created lots of chances for himself showing good strength and skill. His finishing was a little off, but he was still unlucky not to score. He will prove all the doubters wrong.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> He looked good in the highlights and created lots of chances for himself showing good strength and skill. His finishing was a little off, but he was still unlucky not to score. He will prove all the doubters wrong.


*That's the highlights though not the entire match.*



Role Model said:


> Torres wasn't a let down, what the fuck were you expecting?


*More chances, more bursts of pace and more lethal finishing in front of goal.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *More chances, more bursts of pace and more lethal finishing in front of goal.*


He's Spanish in his first ever Premier League game, honestly.

Can't believe I'm defending him, but some people...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ThePower said:


> *And yes like I said, Torres was a let down to be honest.*


His first game in the EPL, what were you expecting?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I might go as far as saying out of all Rafa's signings since he arrived, Torres made the best debut. Especially considering it was away from home.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Nickster said:


> His first game in the EPL, what were you expecting?


*Utaka, Roque Santa-Cruz and others have scored in the first EPL games. I don't think he'll be a huge success like everyones thinking he will be to be honest.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah, Santa Cruz scored. He's obviously better than Torres then.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> I might go as far as saying out of all Rafa's signings since he arrived, Torres made the best debut. Especially considering it was away from home.


*He was the only one that started though. And did you see Man. City vs. West Ham? 6 new signings and they ALL played well.*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ThePower said:


> *Utaka, Roque Santa-Cruz and others have scored in the first EPL games. I don't think he'll be a huge success like everyones thinking he will be to be honest.*


So because he scored, you rate him higher than Torres? As people have said, he showed signs, things that he will improve on. Once he begins to work well with Gerrard, Pennant etc, you'll se how good he actually is.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I said since Rafa arrived that counts players who made their debuts last season or season before.

Anyway, stop comparing Torres to other players.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Nickster said:


> So because he scored, you rate him higher than Torres? As people have said, he showed signs, things that he will improve on. Once he begins to work well with Gerrard, Pennant etc, you'll se how good he actually is.


*FFS, i'm not saying anyones better than him. He's a top player who had a poor game finishing wise. THAT'S WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY.*




MrMondayNight said:


> Yah, Santa Cruz scored. He's obviously better than Torres then.


*No, I didn't say anything like that. I'm TRYING to say that you can't blame him not being 100% when lots of debutants have scored in the EPL when coming from other countries.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

1. Santa Cruz came from Germany, alot easier league to adapt from than Spain.
2. Santa Cruz was playing inferior opposition, Villa are alot better than Boro.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> 1. Santa Cruz came from Germany, alot easier league to adapt from than Spain.
> 2. Santa Cruz was playing inferior opposition, Villa are alot better than Boro.


*Okay then if you think there's that much of a difference between Middlesborough and Villa.*

*Changing topic, did you see Benni McCarthy's injury? Looked pretty bad at first but I heard he's okay. Seemed like a Marc Vivien Foe at first.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love when people change the subject when they're either wrong or just looking rather stupid.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> New signings Carlos Tevez, Nani, Owen Hargreaves and Anderson are set to be on the bench as Manchester United begin their Premier League title defence.


wOOt!

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11667_2657088,00.html

The only thing i cant understand is why he wants to join Liverpoo? It makes no sense at all...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see Nani getting a run out for sure, hope to see Anderson as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

ThePower actually made some good points and backed up his opinion well, I don't agree with him but his opinion is very valid.

I'm expecting Arsenal to line up like this against Fulham:

Lehmann

Clichy - Gallas (c) - Toure - Sagna

Rosicky - Denilson - Fabregas - Hleb

van Persie - Bendtner

Bench: Fabianski, Senderos, Flamini, Eboue, Eduardo.

Apparently Eduardo isn't fit to play but he could perhaps take a spot on the bench depending on how fit/unfit he is.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez wont play, but him being on the bench will get the crowd buzzing.

I hope Heinze is in the crowd somewhere, he'll get a great reception


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I love the 4-4-1 formation Steve :side:

I'll be interested to see how Denilson plays, from what i've seen, he looks very good.

Is the Arsenal match on TV?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> United’s attacking options will be further boosted in the near future, with news that Ole Gunnar Solskjaer and _*Louis Saha were back in full training this week*_. The boss said: "Louis and Ole started training with the first team this week, which is good news. Hopefully they're not too far away. It will be great to have them back because of the experience they bring to the front line."


NO FUCKING WAY?!?! :shocked:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O well, your strikerforce is covered now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We need a bigger bench tbh, far too many quality players. :sad:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dre said:


> I love the 4-4-1 formation Steve :side:
> 
> I'll be interested to see how Denilson plays, from what i've seen, he looks very good.
> 
> Is the Arsenal match on TV?


I accidently had Bendtner's name highlighted when I typed in  :$

I edited that post about 5 times 

Oh, and Arsenal's match will probably be televised in England which would explain the early kickoff, but it's not televised in Australia


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Arsenal game isn't on oddly enough.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The Premier league needs to have 7 subs, and 5 of them can be used.

Saha is too good to be left in the stands.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not even on Setanta? That sucks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm fine with 3 subs, but being able to have more players on the bench would be good.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Teams playing without a sub keeper on the bench, is pretty stupid. Yeah, it gives you more options, but it can also fuck you over dramatically if your keeper is sent off or injured.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We have O'Shea, we dont need a sub keeper.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was just going to say that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Teams playing without a sub keeper on the bench, is pretty stupid. Yeah, it gives you more options, but it can also fuck you over dramatically if your keeper is sent off or injured.


Villa did it yesterday, but it was either that or have a 17 year old keeper on the bench.

I feel the 5 subs named, three used is the best for the Premier League, as it then pays to have versatile and two footed players, however I wouldn't kick up a stink if it was changed to 7.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

7 subs is the way to go. That's how it is in Europe, Spain and Italy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

When everyone is fit, we need a huge bench.

Kuszczak, Foster, Brown, Bardsley, Simpson, Evans, Pique, Silvestre, Fletcher, Carrick, Gibson, O'Shea, Park, Nani, Anderson, Saha, Ole.

Im probably forget someone aswell....

Damm, our reserve team is gonna be awesome this year :agree:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Heinze


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

In Austrlia it's only four. I find that stupid as the opposing manager will know exactly how the other team will use their subs so they can then prepare for it. 5 is the best way for a domestic league, and 7 in Europe.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*7 subs would definately be better. I agree that people like Saha are too good to not be included in the squad. 7 subs in the champions league - why not in the premiership.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Heinze


I didnt include judas ****s.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Villa did it yesterday, but it was either that or have a 17 year old keeper on the bench.
> 
> I feel the 5 subs named, three used is the best for the Premier League, as it then pays to have versatile and two footed players, however I wouldn't kick up a stink if it was changed to 7.


I know, that's what made me think of it.

It's incredibly risky, if a keeper gets say sent off, then an outfield player will have to go in.. A 17 Year old, and one less sub, would have been alot more practical.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

You gonna watch any games tonight, Destiny?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> When everyone is fit, we need a huge bench.
> 
> Kuszczak, Foster, Brown, Bardsley, Simpson, Evans, Pique, Silvestre, Fletcher, Carrick, Gibson, O'Shea, Park, Nani, Anderson, Saha, Ole.
> 
> ...


*Gibson will be class :agree: 
Do you think Nani will be 2nd choice to Giggs? I think it should be the other way around to be honest.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Giggs will be first choice to start with, and in time, Nani will takeover his role, providing he does OK.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Gibson will be class :agree:
> Do you think Nani will be 2nd choice to Giggs? I think it should be the other way around to be honest.*


Nani over Giggs? Im not even gonna comment on that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nickster said:


> You gonna watch any games tonight, Destiny?


I'll watch them both.

School comes second to football :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Nani looks decent. Was poor in his time in Community Shield though. His goal vs. Glentoran was awesome. What position will Anderson play when he's good enough to start? CAM, LB, ST?*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anderson will play off the striker when hes ready.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Nani looks decent. Was poor in his time in Community Shield though. His goal vs. Glentoran was awesome. What position will Anderson play when he's good enough to start? CAM, LB, ST?*


Anderson's a CAM.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Anderson's a CAM.


He's a secong striker, who can play left-back.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Going round to my bosses house to watch the games today, strangly enough he asked me to go round LOL.

I'm hoping to see Nani and Anderson with Hargreaves starting.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Destiny said:


> I'll watch them both.
> 
> School comes second to football :side:


I like the way you think. I'll probably watch Chelsea/Birmingham then watch United/Reading later in the week.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Does anyone want a stream for the Arsenal match?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> He's a secong striker, who can play left-back.


Support striker, attacking midfielder, who cares.

Adebayor has recovered to partner RVP upfront. Eduardo not even on the bench.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dre said:


> Does anyone want a stream for the Arsenal match?


I would say yes, but I know my piece of crap computer won't be able to take it 



> Adebayor has recovered to partner RVP upfront. Eduardo not even on the bench.


Awesome. That eases my mind a lot, as I was worrying that Bendtner wouldn't quite be up to the task. I wasn't expecting Eduardo to start so there's no worries there either.

Support striker and left back? Damn, I though Adrian Caceres of Melbourne Victory was the only one


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shame Eduardo isn't playing, i was looking forward to seeing how good he was.

What exact time is KO in the Arsenal match?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Dre said:


> Shame Eduardo isn't playing, i was looking forward to seeing how good he was.
> 
> What exact time is KO in the Arsenal match?


Half hour from now. I think that's 12:00 your time.

And Eduardo looked good to me in pre-season. Sucks that he's not fit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good stuff, i look to get my stream up and running then


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

12:01, to be exact :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sound, i've got my stream up and running. Sopcast is legendary.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope its chinese commentary, it makes me LOL so much.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I use SopCast aswell, do you use myp2p?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I haven't got a clue what myP2P is :$

I have sailing on the channel before the match :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Arsenals midfield today sucks so bad it isnt even funny.

Eboue - Fabregas - Flamini - Rosicky


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

myp2p.eu, it gives you easy access too all the matches via stream with downloadable channels such as SopCast, TVAnts, PPStream etc...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What's so bad about that? The only player who might struggle is Eboue, but he seems very suited to a right wing role.

Also, I can anticipate you slagging off Flamini, but he's a tough as nails. He should provide sturdy cover for Gilberto even if he's not as good technically as Diaby or Denilson.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok so now Adebayor isn't playing. Skysports had up the wrong lineup at first.

Five in midfield for Arsenal.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Eboue, Flamini and Rosiky are all wank.

Fabregas is class, but he cant run a whole team.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Eboue, Flamini and Rosiky are all wank.
> 
> Fabregas is class, but he cant run a whole team.


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You throw around the word wank far too often. Perhaps they're not Title winning quality but they'll get the job done.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

From what i've seen of him, Eboue looks very good, He's quick, athletic, and can play decent football.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Meh, they're all wank players, Fulham will over-power that midfield easily.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Meh, they're all wank players, Fulham will over-power that midfield easily.


Eboue is quality, Flamini is decent and Rosicky is class.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope for your sake your not serious.

I'm far from happy with Rosicky's form at Arsenal so far because I know he can do so much more. Hopefully we'll see the best of him this year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fulham will not overpower Arsenal's midfield, i thought it looks pretty obvious they won't.

Fabreags is quality, Eboue has great potential, Rosicky is also very good, and Flamini does his job very well.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Eboue is quality, Flamini is decent and Rosicky is class.


:lmao

The amount of biastness in that post is worrying.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I hope for your sake your not serious.
> 
> I'm far from happy with Rosicky's form at Arsenal so far because I know he can do so much more. Hopefully we'll see the best of him this year.


Obviously he's never seen Rosicky for Dortmund and the Czech Republic. As for his form last season, I thought he started to find his feet in the last few months and not only was it his first season in England but he hasn't been playing his preferred position.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Seriously MUF, it seems you class players in two different categories. Man United class, and the rest.

Give Arsenal a bit of credit. Last year we dominated the midfield of almost every opponent ragardless of who was present, or missing from our team. I'd be more worried about us dominating and not having any goals to show for it rather than us getting outplayed.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> :lmao
> 
> The amount of biastness in that post is worrying.


Why would I be biased when I don't support Arsenal?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

On the basis that Henry didn't play much last year, Arsenal got to nearly 3rd place, with pretty much the same team as they have this season. Fulham...didn't.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Seriously MUF, it seems you class players in two different categories. Man United class, and the rest.
> 
> Give Arsenal a bit of credit. Last year we dominated the midfield of almost every opponent ragardless of who was present, or missing from our team. I'd be more worried about us dominating and not having any goals to show for it rather than us getting outplayed.


I'm pretty sure I remember two of the guys he's bashing setting up goals for Arsenal against United last season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The way Arsenal play though Rosicky should really make a good left midfielder. Our whole midfield has generally got a free ranging role and with van Persie often playing very wide and Clichy overlapping, it should allow Rosicky to drift inside and dictate a lot of our attack, but it hasn't really worked out that way. I have faith he'll improve this season though. Although he's right footed, he likes too shoot from range and doesn't hug the touch line and cross too much so the position really should suit him.

EDIT - Fabregas, Rosicky, and Eboue got the assists against United last year. So yes, your right


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, for some strange reason, my Stream is showing sailing :sad:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm gonna go watch now. Later.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

1-0 Fulham! OMFG! Howler from Lehmann :lmao


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont know what too say...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why the fuck does my stream just decide to die before the match starts 

O well, i'll watch ROH.

Later Ownage


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WTF happened?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fulham must love Lehmann, he gifted them a goal at the end of last season as well. I'm still quite confident we'll pull through though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What's happening?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't actually know but I believe Lehmann let in a really soft shot from David Healy in the first minute.

And Healy manages to continue his scoring streak against the best of oppositions


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fulham are winning are dominating the midfield!

Shock horror :shocked:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I don't actually know but I believe Lehmann let in a really soft shot from David Healy in the first minute.


Nah. Clichy played it back to Lehmann and Lehmann went to give it back to Clichy but made a complete mess of the pass. Healy stole it and scored.

Hleb has made a good start for Arsenal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What a shame.

Sorry if my reactions offend you Steve :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I would listen to it on the radio, but David Pleat is commentating. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fuck, I missed the goal


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Fulham are winning are dominating the midfield!
> 
> Shock horror :shocked:


Are you watching the game? How the fuck are Fulham dominating the midfield?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alex, have you got a stream?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hleb's playing?

I thought he were playing Eboue - Flamini - Cesc - Rosicky in the midfield?

Edit - Ah, I see. 5 man midfield. RVP lone striker. That doesn't look very good to me, RVP will struggle by himself, he doesn't work hard enough and no one else will be able to pick-up the pieces. I could see Bendtner coming on early in the second half if we're still not winning by then.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Arsenal should have had a penalty for a foul on Hleb but the ref didn't give it. Hleb has made a great start to this match.

I'm actually leaving now though. This has the making of a good game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Are you watching the game? How the fuck are Fulham dominating the midfield?


How the fuck aren't they?

And the Arsenal fans are being there usual shite selfs!


Destiny said:


> Hleb's playing?
> 
> I thought he were playing Eboue - Flamini - Cesc - Rosicky in the midfield?


He's playing off RVP.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good old Arsenal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Alex, have you got a stream?


Yeah.

Sopcast stream - sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/6029
TVU stream - tvu://10006




Edit - It's slightly delayed, by about a few seconds I think.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> How the fuck aren't they?
> 
> And the Arsenal fans are being there usual shite selfs!


You're full of shit. Arsenal are moving the ball well like always and you can't deny that was a penalty.



Destiny said:


> Hleb's playing?
> 
> I thought he were playing Eboue - Flamini - Cesc - Rosicky in the midfield?


5 in midfield, Hleb playing off RVP.

Lovely move from Arsenal. Eboue crosses for Rosicky's volley but it's wide.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lehmann really needs to retire, another mistake by him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saying someone is full of shit really isn't needed.

Lehmann is funny as fuck, I hate him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Lovely move from Arsenal.


Which comes to fuck all, good to see things havent changed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal need to learn the aim of the game is to score goals.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Saying someone is full of shit really isn't needed.
> 
> Lehmann is funny as fuck, I hate him.


Sorry but if you're watching the game you know Fulham aren't dominating midfield and Arsenal should have had a penalty.

I'm out.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Arsenal need to learn how to put the ball in the back of the net. Instead of all the fucking about they do.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Saying someone is full of shit really isn't needed.


When you've got people as bias as MUF making ridiculous judgments it's hard not to have a go sometimes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's Wenger's fault really, he's the reason they play the way they do.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL at van Persie running away from the goal and giving it to Fulham. He could have at least tried a decent pass


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Destiny said:


> When you've got people as bias as MUF making ridiculous judgments it's hard not to have a go sometimes.


Fulham were dominating the midfield, so i was hardly being biast.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

None of the streams are working


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Loads of Arsenal fans I know, say they would rather finish 4th with good football than win the league and play like Chelsea :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most teams know how to play against Arsenal now, they need to change the way they play.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> None of the streams are working


Yeah they are....

Healy is running Clichy ragid down the right, its good to see.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Loads of Arsenal fans I know, say they would rather finish 4th with good football than win the league and play like Chelsea :lmao


Their either real football purists or just flat-out lying.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd take fourth tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I like winning the league and playing great football, tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> None of the streams are working


They are for me 

When they get it right, Arsenal can play some good football, but thats not all the time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Just got my stream up and working


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Most likely flat out lying, they say that on their day Arsenal are the best team in the world


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I like winning the league and playing great football, tbh.


Same, we like it that way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal have moments of great play, but most of the time they just pass it around the goal, which is kinda more boring than Chelsea....well maybe not.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

On their day, Arsenal are one of the best teams in the world to watch.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Most likely flat out lying, they say that on their day Arsenal are the best team in the world


I'd have agreed with that from around 2002-2005, but not anymore.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah but most of the time they're just annoying to watch.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I enjoy watching Arsenal not score if i'm honest.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> On their day, Arsenal are one of the best teams in the world to watch.


Only when United aren't playing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Arsenal were awesome in 2003-04, but haven't been the same since. Mainly due to all their key players leaving. Henry, Pires, Vieira, Ljungberg, Cole, Campbell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's funny really, I just find myself yelling 'Shoot you stupid fucks'.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Only when United aren't playing.


a) 1 of was the key phrase.

b) Arsenal in 2003-2004, anything United have ever played.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The best example of Arsenal's "over playing" was when Pires tried to pass a penalty to Henry. That worked well :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> The best example of Arsenal's "over playing" was when Pires tried to pass a penalty to Henry. That worked well :lmao


That was awesome, classic Arsenal really.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> The best example of Arsenal's "over playing" was when Pires tried to pass a penalty to Henry. That worked well :lmao


I blame Pires  his pass wasn't convincing enough for henry to see it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That was greatness. Made me LMAO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm glad Pires left, bloody git.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Their excuse was that when they practised it Henry made the pass to Pires, not vice versa


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pires scored one of the sickest goals ever against Villa a few years back. He used to be amazing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pires was a fair prick, he was also playing rather poorly in his last season too.



> Pires scored one of the sickest goals ever against Villa a few years back. He used to be amazing.


He made Schmeichel look quite the fool, but I preffered his goal at Anfield tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Their excuse was that when they practised it Henry made the pass to Pires, not vice versa


Then why didn't they do it that way.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ Henry had that crazy "if I'm fouled I can't take the penalty" policy. Maybe it was that 

I remember Pires scoring a great goal at Anfield the other year. He could curl the ball so easily, great player, but a diving twat none the less.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Diving uins my opinions of so many great players.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All the classic Arsenal greats of that era have gone now, haven't they, or am I forgetting anyone?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Toure, Lehmann and Gilberto are the only ones left. They were hardly the stars though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Has anyone got a clue how to minimise the spocast stream?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll miss Lehmann when he goes, I hate the guy but he's comedy gold.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ I like his random outbursts of rage. He's a homophobe aswell, goes mental if anyone goes near him 

PM me the stream plz.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> ^ Henry had that crazy "if I'm fouled I can't take the penalty" policy. Maybe it was that


He wanted to be credited with the assist.

I don't think Arsenal have any players who won the double with them in 2002 anymore 



> Toure, Lehmann and Gilberto are the only ones left. They were hardly the stars though.


Gilberto was a star. Vieira hardly outshone him at all that year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't be bothered to watch a stream of a match I don't care about lulz, I'll just wait and watch Chelsea when it starts.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alex posted the stream 3 or 4 pages back Matt


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

What do you guys use to get streams. I need to be able to watch non televised matches .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> ^ I like his random outbursts of rage. He's a homophobe aswell, goes mental if anyone goes near him


I'm sure we'll get a few great comedy moments from him this year.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

35 minutes in Arsenal are exactly the same as last season, i though Wenger said they were changing their style of play


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt, go to Sopcast.org, or there;s an alternative one posted a few pages back.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> Alex posted the stream 3 or 4 pages back Matt


PM me it plz.

EDIT ~ Oh thnx 



> I'm sure we'll get a few great comedy moments from him this year.


I certainly hope so, he's due one against Liverpool. I can only cross my fingers and hope he does.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 35 minutes in Arsenal are exactly the same as last season, i though Wenger said they were changing their style of play


He must of lied, Arsenal don't seem capable of playing in a different style.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fuck that stream, I'm not downloading crap to watch Arsenal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyoen who wants it

sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/6029


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

How the fuck was that not a penalty?

I fucking hate refs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't have to download anything 

VP should have scored.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd hate to be an Arsenal fan, so frustrating.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd be so pissed if i were an Arsenal fan also.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> VP should have scored.


He has no right foot


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Being an Arsenal fan must make you tear your hair out.


Dre said:


> I didn't have to download anything


It said I had to download some Sopcast player to watch it. When I copied that link, a blank page appeared


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They should score so many goals and destroy so many teams, but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O yeah, i already have sopcast downloaded :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> O yeah, i already have sopcast downloaded :$













I've got it downloaded, but I think it's on my other hard drive and I can't be bothered to install it again to watch Arsenal.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> O yeah, i already have sopcast downloaded :$


See, I was right........as usual 



BBC Sport said:


> Fulham's Lawrie Sanchez is venting his spleen.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Shoutin' like a muutha fucka.

Silly old Lehman. Must be frustrating for Gunners fans, they can't score.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds painful. :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hleb is on fire, he should of scored though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fulham lead at half time :hb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't be bothered following the live commentary for another 45 minutes. Hopefully I'll come back in an hour to find we have won 2-1 courtesy of RVP and super-sub Bendtner


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Fulham lead at half time :hb


I'd love them to hold on, but I see Arsenal scoring at least 1 goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

1-1 draw i see now. God, i'm doing shit in those predictions.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

If I'm Wenger I bring on Bendtner for Eboue around the hour mark and go to 4-4-2.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd love them to hold on, but I see Arsenal scoring at least 1 goal.


I actually think Fulham might win.

*touch wood*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was going to predict that Fulham would win. :sad:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

My stream keeps closing down.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I got some realli bizarre advert on my stream :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I got some realli bizarre advert on my stream :$


Is it some random Japanese thing?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I was going to predict that Fulham would win. :sad:


You said you'd change the tiggo bitties in your sig. :side:

Anyway, yah, I see Fulham fustrating Arsenal and winning 2-1.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, some porn thing :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ Awesome. :lmao



MrMondayNight said:


> *You said you'd change the tiggo bitties in your sig.* :side:
> 
> Anyway, yah, I see Fulham fustrating Arsenal and winning 2-1.


I'm having trouble founding anything that I want in my sig sadly.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Japanese Porn!!??  :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Random Japanese adverts are so good.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I really want to go to Japan. The people are such lunatics, looks awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've been desperate to go for years, me and my Dad have been planning to go for a while but it just never happens.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shevchenko still can't speak proper English


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They have such crazy stuff there. Talking toilets, flying cars, mobile phones that do the washing up :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Is Drogba playing today or is he still doubtful?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Shevchenko still can't speak proper English



Isn't his wife Scottish? Or am I totally wrong.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^^ Drogba is on the bench.

I'm pretty sure you're totally wrong


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Isn't his wife Scottish? Or am I totally wrong.


Thats Gattutso....


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I think your wrong tbh. I thought she was Italian myself.

Drogba is in my fantasy team, so he needs to play as I'm doing shit in it :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Isn't his wife Scottish? Or am I totally wrong.


American.

Speaking of Americans, Clint Dempsey is on for Fulham. I'm off to watch the second half.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's married to a American model, Kristen Pazik and they talk to each other in Italian. Why doesn't he just learn English?!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

She's some form of model i think.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I looked on wikipedia, he's married to an American model.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Does Ballack speak English yet?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah, I think Ballack knew English anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, Ballack speaks pretty good English.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea should easily beat Birmingham looking at the two sides, I'll most likely watch it till Chelsea go 2-0 ahead.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-0 Chelsea is my opinion, so Birmingham will likely win 8-0 with my superb prediction skills :side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

My stream for Arsenal V Fulham is very slow and choppy  Embarrassing to see Lehmann give that one away


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> 2-0 Chelsea is my opinion, *so Birmingham will likely win 8-0 with my superb prediction skills* :side:


I'd be happy with that tbh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I still see either Chelsea or Utd slipping up today, don't know which one though.

Anyway, I'm off, we're having a BBQ


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea might find it hard, but i think they'll edge a win. Looking forward to it anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Both should win easily, it's next weekend when either team might slip up.

Enjoy your BBQ.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I fucked my arm playing golf today, i'll be watching wrestling, football, and golf all day :$


Zak Knight is having a blinder.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I expect United and Chelsea to get 9 points from 9 tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see you both having certain difficulties today.

Have fun Matt


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I expect United and Chelsea to get 9 points from 9 tbh.


I don't expect Chelsea to tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Going to Portsmouth is never easy, but they really didn't look very impressive yesterday so I'm hopeful we get a win.

Today should be simple, unless we under perform and Reading have a blinder.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

RM, is there going to be a Champions League thread? Seeing as qualification starts this week. (I think )


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> I can see you both having certain difficulties today.


You would though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know whether you'll beat City next weekend.



> You would though


.

Nice post


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> RM, is there going to be a Champions League thread? Seeing as qualification starts this week. (I think )


Yeah I'll do it early this week.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Enigma said:


> RM, is there going to be a Champions League thread? Seeing as qualification starts this week. (I think )


It does, Liverpool play on Wednesday, as do Arsenal I think.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We play at 3pm on Wednesday, on Setanta, against Toulouse


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste it is predictable that you think both teams will have a hard time today, so I agree with what he said.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, cool.


About to watch the Chelsea game now, I don't think it'll be that easy for them, but they'll win.
Edit - Just seen the Chelsea team. It'll be easy for them


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'll be off to watch it in a second, hopefully Birmingham can get a point.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

United and Chelsea will win by at least 2 goals today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

United will beat City. Half the reason City looked so convincing yesterday was because West Ham played awfully.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> United and Chelsea will win by at least 2 goals today.


I'd expect so, I'll be disappointed if we don't win by 3 or more to be honest.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ste it is predictable that you think both teams will have a hard time today, so I agree with what he said.


I initially wouldn't have thought that you would have a hard time, but after seeing City's performance yesterday there could be difficulties. I still think you'll win, just not easily.

Chelsea have alot of injuries, and they have us next weekend, so i don't see them getting 9 out of 9.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I initially wouldn't have thought that you would have a hard time, but after seeing City's performance yesterday there could be difficulties. I still think you'll win, just not easily.
> 
> Chelsea have alot of injuries, and they have us next weekend, so i don't see them getting 9 out of 9.


I thought you were talking about today, not next week.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Chelsea have given flags out again :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O, i was talking about the next week aswell :$ my bad.

He said 9 points out of 9, so i persumed that was what he was talking about.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I initially wouldn't have thought that you would have a hard time, but after seeing City's performance yesterday there could be difficulties. I still think you'll win, just not easily.
> 
> *Chelsea have alot of injuries, and they have us next weekend, so i don't see them getting 9 out of 9.*


If you don't beat them, I'm going to come round your house and beat you.





Actually, I'd rather it was a draw, because at this point, everyone's a title rival.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Chelsea have given flags out again :lmao


Great stuff. :lmao


Right I'm off to watch it now. Bibye.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Chelsea's flags are crap, scarves are well better.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pretty pathetic that Chelsea need flasg to try and create atmosphere.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Chelsea's flags are crap, scarves are well better.


Having an atmosphere owns both tbh.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Having an atmosphere owns both tbh.


And we don't have an atmosphere?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Having an atmosphere owns both tbh.


We have atmosphere and scarves. Therefore we win :side:

Spoke to a Celtic fan the other day, he said Old Trafford was beutiful, but the atmophere was quite rubbish tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't see how anyone can say we don't have an atmosphere.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You have an atmosphere in big games, we have an atmosphere in most, therefore we win.

Does anyone know why there is thousands of stewards in the Chelsea end? :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You have an atmosphere in big games, we have an atmosphere in most, therefore we win.
> 
> Does anyone know why there is thousands of stewards in the Chelsea end? :side:


Meh, you just notice it more in big games, it's always there. 

The stewards have flags too :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice logic.

I wouldn't expect you to say we have a good atmosphere anyway, when we won the Champions League, you would have said 'OMG IT'S A FLUKE!11!11!!'


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You have an atmosphere in big games, we have an atmosphere in most, therefore we win.
> 
> Does anyone know why there is thousands of stewards in the Chelsea end? :side:


*Chelsea fans = Need for more security.*


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thought Malouda would have scored then.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea are dominating already. Hopefully Birmingham can try and hold out.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Dre said:


> Nice logic.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to say we have a good atmosphere anyway, when we won the Champions League, you would have said 'OMG IT'S A FLUKE!11!11!!'


*Liverpool and Man United both have tremendous atmospheres. *


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Birmingham are going to have to defend their hearts or they'll get enialated here.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Blimey, it is all Chelsea. Birmingham do have Forsell though. He scored 12 in 16 for Chelsea in one season and is very good when he's fit.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, Arsenal have a pen


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

FUCKING YES!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Nooooooooo. Come on Warner! He's been first class today.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LMAO Chelsea are behind


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0 Birmingham!!!!!

LAWLS!

1-1 Fulham Arsenal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

COME ON BRUM! 1-0!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao at chelsea


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*What did I fucking tell you? FORSELL!!!!! C'Mon!!!!!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Come on Birmingham DEFENSE DEFENSE.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bloody good couple of minutes 

LOL, it's a former Chelsea player too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

EDIT: Blast, 1-1


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

BIRMINGHAM SCORED! Forsell !


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

1-1 Fuck off Pizzaro


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

1-1 chelsea back in the game


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-1. Pizarro. I called it as soon as they went forward. Hit straight back. No real surprise.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Nooooooooooooooooo! Pleased for Pizzaro though.*
*Doyle you slut!*


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahh damnit! Pizarro gets one back


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Should have kept Bendtner.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It wasn't even that good a shot, keeper should have done a bit better.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-1 Arsenal. Called that too as soon as they got the pen. Left it late, but good on them for coming back. Exciting stuff again, love the Premiership


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Who scored for Arsenal?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh Fuck. Gotta love the openning day drama.

I'm really gonna have to eat my words about Hleb. Apparently he's been Arsenal's best on ground.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hleb scored.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*HLEB. That's terrible for Lawrie Sanchez. First Robin the Rapist and now Hleb  Typical Arsenal though.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hleb scored.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Hleb scored


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

How in the holy hell were we losing and how in the holy hell did Arsenal win, luck of the Bastards.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Good that Shaun Wright-Phillips is getting a game though.*


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Great! Thanks everyone!

RVP and Hleb are both in my Fantasy team !
What a great start to the season, not only for Arsenal with that comeback, but all these exciting and dramatic results!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats why we're champions!!11!!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Bradley said:


> How in the holy hell were we losing and how in the holy hell did Arsenal win, luck of the Bastards.


its 1-1


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*If it was up to me, I would have put Bendtner up front with Van Persie.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> its 1-1


He said " how in the hell *WERE* we losing"

Conceding to Birmingham when they're playing like this is a joke.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Undertaker1989 said:


> its 1-1


*He said they were losing mate.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The atmosphere at Chelsea fucking sucks, the fans are dead.

I'm going out now, I'll be back for the United game. Laters


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bradley said:


> How in the holy hell were we losing and how in the holy hell did Arsenal win, luck of the Bastards.


Ah, the irony.

No one goes to The Emirates and gets 3 points :evil: Except West Ham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

2-1 chelsea


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-1 Chelsea. Malouda.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fuck you Malouda, fuck you.

Right, now I'm going


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *If it was up to me, I would have put Bendtner up front with Van Persie.*


From the start? I gotta disagree because Hleb had one of his best games for Arsenal in the free role he was given today.

Malouda's in my fantasy team


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

lampard should of scored just then


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Ah, the irony.
> 
> No one goes to The Emirates and gets 3 points :evil: Except West Ham


haha 

I agree 

Chelsea are looking very dominant right now , Lampared had a very good chance then, and as the commentators said, a 4-1 or 5-1 result could be possible of Chelsea really worked their attack.

*EDIT* Nevermind 2-2


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-2 Birmingham-Chelsea


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

2-2 come on Brum


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I do remember saying earlier in this thread, that along with Petrov, I thought Kapo was one of the most shrewd deals of the summer


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Steven Gerrard's free kick...

:shocked: 

Manchester City's new team...

:shocked: 

Chelsea are drawing...



I can't wait till we play now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That was such an ill second goal by Birmingham. Come on, stay focused Birmingham.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

That was a brilliant shot from Kapo IMO!  Cech didn't move haha!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> I do remember saying earlier in this thread, that along with Petrov, I thought Kapo was one of the most shrewd deals of the summer


He has talent but he's never really delivered since leaving Auxerre so it'll be interesting to see just how much Steve Bruce can get out of him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

This is one hell of a very good match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great game, Birmingham have played better than I expected, but I do expect Chelsea will win it.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm off to bed now, go Birmingham!  

Nighty night.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Night.

I expect about a 4-2 win for Chelsea.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I am please with the result so far and it has been an entertaining match. Malouda with another goal he looks like a great signing for Chelsea. I just hope he doesnt do too well .

Great performance by Birmingham they done well when they went 2-1 down not to let another in and instead they scored one. I hope they can keep it up but I too can see Chelsea scoring again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea are playing good football, maybe more flowing wihout Drogba actually.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Chelsea are playing good football, maybe more flowing wihout Drogba actually.


What are they playing? 4-4-2 or 4-2-3-1?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Birmingham were giving too much space to SWP and he was punishing them for it. If they could stop him then they would stop alot of Chelsea's attack. Glen Johnson looks like Chelsea's real weakness.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

4-4-2 by the looks of it.

Johnson has looked poor today, just like last weekend.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah just when he gets a chance in the team he messes it up. I remember when he played for West Ham a few years back he was a really good right back. Dont know whats happened.

Anyways I'm off to watch the second half.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Both teams are playing well. Great game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Should be an interesting second half, I'd love City to hold on, but it seems doubtful. Off to watch it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

SWP is having a blinder, really showing how good he is.

Damn, i hate having a messed up arm :sad:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't believe Cheslea payed 6 million for Johnson, it was right when Abramovich took over and he was won of their first signings along with Joe Cole. He had a great chance to put a decent cross in the box earlier and he skyed it miles over the bar :no: If Chelsea are still level after 70 minutes, I see Drogba coming on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Johnson looked great when Chelsea first signed him though, his form has clearly taken a dip.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Johnson looked pretty good to start with, but then he never played etc. He did fuck up though for the goal, very weak tackle

EDIT: GTFO Ben


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They signed Paulo Ferreria, and he quickly became surplus to requirements.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lack of play IMO. Difficult to keep form if you are just warming a bench.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea have bought a shit load of players who just amount to nothing.

Boularouz being the worst.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Johnson looked great when Chelsea first signed him though, his form has clearly taken a dip.


He looked good at Portsmouth too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd say Shevchenko has been the worst tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shevchenko has been the worst for his value, but theworst player would be Boularoudz.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Chelsea have only signed a few players who've been worth it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Check Rep 

Chelsea's 3 best buys under Abramovich have been Drogba, Cech, and Carvalho.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-2 Chelsea. SUPERB goal by Essien.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Doyle is having a howler. Should have saved Essien's shot *


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Makalele was a more important player than Carvalho.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What a horrible save. That's two he could have quite easily saved.

Weak wrists :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> What a horrible save. That's two he could have quite easily saved.
> 
> Weak wrists :side:


Yeah, looking back at that he should've had it. Mike Taylor needed to start tbh.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Well put it this way, we aren't losing and we haven't lost yet, also Mourinho hasn't won the last 6 Premiership games, lets not making 7, that is a dismal record for someone like Jose.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Doyle was good last season.*


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Get in Arsenal with the late winners  

Cmon Brum try to get a draw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kapo is the only player for Birmingham who seems to be doing anything.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Kapo is actually quite good (not saying he was bad) just found this on BBC: *In the last seven seasons the the eventual champions have always won on the first day. At the moment that means that Newcastle, Manchester City, Blackburn, Everton, Liverpool, Sunderland and Arsenal are definitely in the mix for it this season. **Weird list...*


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Nice goal by Kapo. He did play for Juventus so he can't be bad.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If you swap Tottenham with Sunderland, that is probably an expected list.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Michael Essien has got one mean shot.
Not long till United!!!*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Nice goal by Kapo. He did play for Juventus so he can't be bad.*


Never really got a chance at Juve.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Sunderland FTW they will easily get a Champions League spot, as people say, Stats never lie, never does Jose Mourinho, honest. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, i just remembered i aint going to the Chelsea/Liverpool match


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dre said:


> Shit, i just remembered i aint going to the Chelsea/Liverpool match


Why not?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> Why not?


My cousin who lives in Australia has got my priority ticket just for that match :sad: and i forgot to ring up for a ticket on the day they went on sale :$


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Shit I hope I'm going to watch a Chelsea game this year, possibly Chelsea vs. Wigan or something like that, damn I love that Harry Ramsden's fish (best place to eat at CFC) also nice to see Chelsea regain some composure and if we draw or lose today I am rating this thread 1 star.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Drogba's on now.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Swear he was injured until end of August, Mourinho and his lies again....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Come on Birmingham, keep the pressure applied!


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Just to let everyone know that there have been 28 goals scored already this season, goals= ratings.

Edit- 3:16 PM just whooped this post's ass.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ 

Chelsea will definitely hang on sadly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I thought it'd be about 25 on the first weekend, another thing I got wrong :side:

Nice to see lots of goals.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our bench = no ratings. Only Nani of the new signings are on there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea have pretty much won.

I'm now going to watch an ROH show: Final Battle 2006

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Your DVDs come yet? 

Anyways Chelsea win, now Utd should win.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I cursed the Arsenal game, jammy gits :$

Chelsea won and actually put on a slightly entertaining game, amazing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea played better without Drogba on the pitch, I believe.

Arsenal with a typical win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Shaun Wright-Philips really proved his worth that match. No one else for Chelsea really excelled. Kapo also did well, great as I've got him in my fantasy team 

Good match though, better than most Chelsea matches for sure.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Birmingham really have a good signing there in Kapo. He looked impressive all game and looked like he would make something happen for them. I was impressed with Birmingham all around. Defence was a little weak but it was expected.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Birmingham's problem was the shitty goal keeping, he lost it for them really.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah I agree, he should have saved Pizzaro and Essien's shots.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I was wondering why they have Taylor on the bench. He would have been alot better than the keeper they had in goals.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Where was Maik Taylor? On the bench?*


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna go watch the build up and then the match.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember Taylor had a good streak of clean-sheets in the Premier League once. I believe it was the 03-04 season. The year of the Arsenal Invincibles 

Apparently Doyle did really well in the Championship last year. FourFourTwo had him in the Championship team of the season last year.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You just wanted to mention the Invincibles didn't you?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*What the hell? No Hargreaves or Nani in the 16 man squad? Nani on bench*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> You just wanted to mention the Invincibles didn't you?


At every waking moment :$

I can see United humilating Reading 4-0 or something similar. Just a hunch.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I think Reading will struggle this season. Only 2 signings and losing there best player. Combine that with 2nd season syndrome or whatever and it doesn't look promising. But Steve Coppell is a tremendous manager.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope for a good performance, a few goals and Rooney and Ronaldo both get off to a good start along with the rest of the team.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I was in Curry's when Chelsea scored their third, and it was on one of the TVs in there. I swore rather loudly 

Come on United


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm predicting about 2-0, or 3-0 to United. Reading shouldn't be a problem, i just hope they prove to be.

I can't believe how much my hate of Man Utd has increased over the summer.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Do a 'Roma' boys!*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reading aren't getting enialated, which is good. Dubbery seems to be man marking Rooney.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I still think it will be a hammering. 4-1 I'm going for :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

OMG Mark out the servers are back.

I doubt Reading will be able to hold on, but never say never.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty average, we didn't look all that hungry. Rooney looks injuried as well, hope he's ok though as he was good in the first half.

I hope it's not one of those days...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They're being ultra defensive. Could see them holding on, but United can easly grab a goal. Only 1-0 or 2-0 to United now though I think, no more than that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope to god they don't have a lack of concentration. Their man marking is working quite well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah we'd be lucky to get more than 2, Ronaldo has looked good, as per usual.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nobody has looked particularly stand out to me if i'm honest.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*This man-marking is making the match SO boring. Hope Rooney is okay but any chance to see Nani, i'll take. C'Mon United!*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You haven't created enough chances really. Probably the best chance was Giggs hitting the post, but that was a tight angle, Rooney seemed to hurt himself when he missed his chance. Other than that it's just Reading throwing people behing the ball, not sure they've even had a shot on goal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've played poorly, but Ronaldo has looked good and Rooney had a few moments. But we haven't been very good at all, quite lazy and without that urge to go forward and score.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nani is on now, i think it's Rooney who's injured.

This should give him the chance to prove himself.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

0-0 at halftime and I hope it stays that way. I won't make a prediction though, I don't want to jinx it :$

None of the players have looked very impressive so far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United need someone to stand up and be counted to win this match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah hopefully Nani does well, he'll be wanting to impress and hopefully it helps.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*What the jebus? No strikers on the pitch* :frustrate


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rooney's injury, in Martin Tylers' words, 'doesn't sound to encouraging'.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Giggs and Ronaldo up front now


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL at there being no strikers. Ronaldo will do well though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL @ Hunt, he's such a little twat I love seeing him wind people up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think he's pretty much a legend. I do feel bad for him though, with the Chelsea match coming up.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i except the score stay the same


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United will score. If they do, i just hope it isn't right at the end.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Man Utd will win 4-1 :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Evra should have just scored, horrible strike. Reading need to counter attack this pressure, and score. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hideous attempt by Evra. Here comes O'Shit, he'll probably score :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Dre said:


> Evra should have just scored, horrible strike. Reading need to counter attack this pressure, and score. :side:


Evra sucks utd should keep Heinze


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is O Shea playing upfront. If he scores again, i'll be pissed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> Evra sucks utd should keep Heinze


He doesn't suck and they will keep Heinze


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I;m shitting myself about United scoring here, they have to soon enough.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Kitson's off!*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Red card for Kitson, been on the pitch about 20 seconds.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*IMO : Heinze > Evra. Nothing fancy just a great left-back.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We suck. Sack Fergie, season's over.


 

Good that that bastard Kitson got the red card, I don't like him.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I want Tevez :frustrate*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Utd will most likely score a late winner.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United will still win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

GET.THE.FUCK.IN!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*What a load of shit. *


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ah fuck.  Hope Rooney's ok.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

What a load of fucking shit. A point? At home? Against Reading? We're the fucking champions, we should win these games easily. At the very least, we should score.


Relegation tbh :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking Mark Out


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a pathetic joke of a performance. Champions? you're having a fucking laugh. We didn't even start trying till the second half, just terrible. Hopefully this is the kick on the butt which gets them starting because that was awful.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Chelsea, Liverpool and Arsenal all managed to scrape wins for fucks sake. But the 'champions' can't beat 10 man Reading. Disgrace.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was just one of those games, we have them every season at home.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*We only drew with Reading first time around last season but this is dreadful.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

John O'Shea up front?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> It was just one of those games, we have them every season at home.


 For some reason, they mostly happen when we are in the late Sunday game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not the best way to start the season, especially at home but hopefully this has a positive effect. The players went out there without putting in enough effort in the first half and it cost us, just didn't look good enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Funny old weekend for the top 4 really. 

Chelsea's match was a thriller

Liverpool won the first match of the season, away from home

Arsenal put the ball in net and played well

United didn't score at home and drew with a team fancied to struggle this year. 

All very surprising


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Lets hope that was our one dodgy home game for this season.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

It was agonizing seeing how many great players weren't on the pitch today for us. 

It was a shocking performance and it was bound to happen. We'll play much better in the next game and should have the new signings out.

Liverpool face Chelsea next weekend. That result might bring us into the top quicker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie will have totally bollocked them, I can see us winning well in midweek now. Just disappointing way to start things.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Where's Dong when you need him...*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was the wake up call that we might actually need, it might be a good thing it's come so early as well. We just need to build on this shit game and improve greatly in the next game, which I believe we will.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Where's Dong when you need him...*


Even The Dong couldn't have saved us 

Tevez needs to get match fit, and quick. We can't keep having Giggs up front. He was shit today, he needs to go back on the left, and we need a striker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Giggs didn't work well today in that position because he didn't have someone to bounce the ball to, the sooner Tevez and more importantly Saha is fit the better, I'm counting Rooney out for next couple of weeks judging by most comments I've heard.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> It was the wake up call that we might actually need, it might be a good thing it's come so early as well. We just need to build on this shit game and improve greatly in the next game, which I believe we will.


*Didn't we lose to Portsmouth before we destroyed Roma? Hopefully this will be the kick up there back-sides to get them going yeah. We need Dong...fast :agree: *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You look forward to the start of the season so much, but you forgot how stressful and painful it is...


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*At least Solskjaer is back in training.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't make spam posts like that, what is that adding to the thread?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You look forward to the start of the season so much, but you forgot how stressful and painful it is...


:agree: Sometimes I wonder why I bother. Then you see a brilliant game, for example, the Roma game, or wins that mean so much like the games against Liverpool. That makes it all worth it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ole is old and isn't going to make much difference, Saha is far more important to us and he proved his worth in the first half of last season.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Chelsea complain about injuries all the time but we have a lot out. And I agree about Carlos Tevez, we need him fast.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The overal finishing was terrible today, on another day we'd have put most of the chances away and it would be a heavy win, but today it just didn't happen in front of goal.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

ugh. What a crappy performance from us today against Reading. We were trying to walk the ball into the net, which annoyed the hell out of me. We had chances, but in the end we blew them. Hopefully now, we can get a great run going together, and win like 9 or 10 games straight, and hope that Chelsea or whoever else slip up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We were trying to walk it in, that's another thing that bothered me a lot and when someone did take a shot it was well wide.



Meh first game, I won't moan, unless we lose midweek of course.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Just picture how amazing our first team will be come the end of the month.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Stout defense If ever I saw one.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Who do we have next? Portsmouth isn't it? If it is then I can picture a comfartable 2-0 job. If Ole was fit, I'd have brought him on at half-time. He's a tremendous finisher but that's about it now *


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, it's Pompey.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Just picture how amazing our first team will be come the end of the month.


Our first team was amazing today, it was the fact we couldn't put the ball in the net which was the issue.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd just laugh if we're above Arsenal, Chelsea and Liverpool come a few weeks time. :agree:


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking at the mid week fixtures, we really need to beat Pompey, and hope that Reading can do what they did against us today, and play 10 men behind the ball, and gain a draw with Chelsea.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I think we (Arsenal) Can count ourself very lucky, we looked very poor, fulham's defence was very strong but they folded at the end, we were lucky, and if that happens all season, a mid-table finish will be on the cards, i can imagine we will step it up though, hope.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Lehman nearly cost Arsenal the game today.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We were shit, they were shit, the match was shit....

Meh, we'll still win the league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just hopeful that's our home slip up done for the season, it'd be good to have it out of the way.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrible perfomance know one looked like scoring for us. Ronaldo just looked like he done his work last season and isnt going to do the same this year. Another thing is the free kick's he takes are pathetic, I have had enough of his attempt at free kicks.

Giggs or Tevez would be better. I hope they give the nod to Tevez when he gets into the team. Ronaldo hardly ever scores from free kicks.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez, Anderson and Saha best play on Wednesday, because Rooney wont be.

Carrick needs to GTFO of the team aswell.

Edit: Rooney will be out for at least 6 weeks, its not confirmed, but i guarantee it.

Saha needs to stay fit now.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Carrick isn't Man United quality. He doesn't make incisive through-balls, he's shooting is limited and he can't defend. Why Hargreaves didn't play is a mystery.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

As much as I want to laugh at Utd's performance, at the end of the day it's only the 1st game of the season, and it won't make a difference to the title race.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hargreaves clearly didn't play because he wasn't ready, not hard to work out. 



POD-MU said:


> Terrible perfomance know one looked like scoring for us. *Ronaldo just looked like he done his work last season and isnt going to do the same this year.* Another thing is the free kick's he takes are pathetic, I have had enough of his attempt at free kicks.
> 
> Giggs or Tevez would be better. I hope they give the nod to Tevez when he gets into the team. Ronaldo hardly ever scores from free kicks.


That's bullshit.

He does need to stop taking the free kicks though, it's getting silly.

It'll be interesting to see what side is put out on Wednesday.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Carrick isn't Man United quality. He doesn't make incisive through-balls, he's shooting is limited and he can't defend. Why Hargreaves didn't play is a mystery.*


Carrick has pissed me off so much this season. (Inlcude pre-season and CS)

He was good last season, but all the hype has gone to his head and he is just like Reo-Coker was last year.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*He could have made the bench though.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Tevez will play now that Rooney is injured. I expect Anderson might aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Carrick has pissed me off so much this season. (Inlcude pre-season and CS)
> 
> He was good last season, but all the hype has gone to his head and he is just like Reo-Coker was last year.



Meh to say that after these few games is a little harsh, although he was pretty useless today, but then they all were.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *He could have made the bench though.*


Definetly, so could Tevez and Anderson.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Bench was very pathetic, far too defensive.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You can have Riise and Sissoko if you want. Yes, I realised that Riise is poor :$


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

SkySports.com is reporting that Rooney suffered a hairline fracture of his left foot. Although, they havent said how long he will be out for. Hopefully, he wont be out for long.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11667_2657992,00.html


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carrick wasn't even that bad today, he didn't do much particularly wrong. Giggs seemed off the pace, as did Scholes to a certain degree.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Carrick was awful, his passing was all over the place.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't want to make too many judgements due to this afternoons game, most were so poor. Carrick was poor though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> You can have Riise and Sissoko if you want. Yes, I realised that Riise is poor :$


Don't say those things, he just struggled with Ashley Young against Villa. He played in midfield amyway, not defense where he is normally critised.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> You can have Riise and Sissoko if you want. Yes, I realised that Riise is poor :$


No thanks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Riise was pathetic yesterday, however i'll give him the benefit of the doubt to him. And please fuck off the Sissoko hate until you see him play this season.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sissoko isn't a bad player. If United signed him I wouldn't mind.*


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't believe that United didn't score, Carrick just backed up what I've been thinking for months. I enjoyed both games though to be fair.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everyones seen Sissoko play, and he adds nothing to the liverpool midfield. He is a joke tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hopeful that today will have a good effect on us because fuck it, it's the first game, it's not like Reading thrashed us 4-0.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Sissoko isn't a bad player. If United signed him I wouldn't mind.*


You sound like my sort of fan


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, im confident we'll thrash Pompey now.

If we dont win, then i'll get worried.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *Sissoko isn't a bad player. If United signed him I wouldn't mind.*


Lawls go away, plz.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sissoko is only young. He's strong, fast, decent passer and great tackler. What is it that you think is so bad then?*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There seems to be some form of rule against liking Sissoko here :no:

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Sissoko is only young. He's strong, fast, decent passer and great tackler. What is it that you think is so bad then?*


Sissoko just fouls, he does nothing else.

GTFO.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

His passing range can be very poor, he clatters into people and gives the ball away easily. 

He looked better recently but I'm still not sure about him. Ben is a closet MomoSexual though :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

FFS, he had about 3 bad games at the end of last season. Before then, everyone was raving about him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Oh, im confident we'll thrash Pompey now.
> 
> If we dont win, then i'll get worried.


Yeah I said that a few pages back, if we don't win midweek then some serious questions will need to be asked because it really won't be good enough.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pompey isn't an easy place to go, and i'm not just saying this because i want it to be.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I said that a few pages back, if we don't win midweek then some serious questions will need to be asked because it really won't be good enough.


I wont moan untill after the Derby tho.

If we beat Pompey and City we'll be in the top 3.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Momo is considered the next Viera by alot of people. Sissoko would probably do a better job at DM than Michael Carrick.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fratton Park is a dick to go to and Pompey are always somewhat tough to beat.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Have you got them on Tuesday or Wednesday?

ThePower speaks the truth.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I wont moan untill after the Derby tho.
> 
> If we beat Pompey and City we'll be in the top 3.


True, but after a shitty peformance, getting 3 points from each of those games seems like a big ask, but we should do it.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I'm not even A Liverpool fan, I just recognise talent. When do we have Derby?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *I'm not even A Liverpool fan, I just recognise talent. When do we have Derby?*


Who do you support?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Who do you support?


*United all my life lol. Must have forgot to say :agree: *


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I actually like the way someone apart from me in this thread sees Momo's obvious talent.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We face Portsmouth this Wednesday and Manchester City next Sunday; just before Liverpool clash with Chelsea.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL, a United fan who rates Momo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Are Liverpool at home to Chelsea?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL, a United fan who rates Momo.


Exactly what i was thinking.

Chelsea will beat Liverpool on Sunday, i dont care which ground its at.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Liverpool/Chelsea next Sunday, then we have Derby on September 1st


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Well everyones talking about him like he's a terrible player. I'm just saying he's a good, young player at a world class team and is a Mali regular (though that doesn't mean much). Any tips for Championship promotion this year?

Edit - MMN and MUF, it's called not hating just because he doesn't play for my team.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Which world class team is Sissoko at?

I didnt realise Liverpool sold him..........


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool are home. So who knows who'll win? If Steven Gerrard continues with his form, I'd expect Liverpool to just edge it.

Our next two games are away.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ He's talking the truth, seriously.

West Brom, Sheff Utd, and maybe someone like Wolves will get promoted.

MUF, your humor is so dry, unfunny, and boring. Please stop.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool/Chelsea should be interesting, could see it going either way to be honest.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not gonna say we're gonna win next Sunday, but I think we have a great chance and I'm confident.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see us edging it. Chelsea didn't beat Birmingham convincingly today, we are a better team, and at home we are great.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool/Chelsea should be interesting, could see it going either way to be honest.


Same here. I would really like Chelsea to lose the game, but it will likely end up in a draw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd give Liverpool the edge to win it, depending on how both teams perform midweek.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I think James Beattie will be top scorer this year (haven't said that for a while lol). The quality in the Championship is getting higher and higher with ever passing year.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well we shoudl beat Toulouse with relative ease i feel.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Teams can score against Chelsea now which is a bonus.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Chelsea will win, they should be at full strength and Carvalho will have Torrientes in his pocket.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool are much more likely to beat Chelsea if Crouch plays instead of Torres.



Dre said:


> Well we shoudl beat Toulouse with relative ease i feel.


I thought you had a league game, didn't know you had a jobber match. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> Well we shoudl beat Toulouse with relative ease i feel.


Yah, Crouchie, Yossi and Kewell shoul all play. I see us winning 1-0.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Toulous beat Lyon last night.........


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, the West Ham match got rearranged, we have CL qualifying.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Peter Crouch is Liverpool's best striker. It sounds daft but he is.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool are much more likely to beat Chelsea if Crouch plays instead of Torres.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had a league game, didn't know you had a jobber match. :side:


*Jobber match lmao. Chelsea to win for me, just.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm glad we are being written off already, takes the pressure off.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Deco™ said:


> Peter Crouch is Liverpool's best striker. It sounds daft but he is.


*It is daft, very daft. Torres and Kuyt > All others.*:agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Peter Crouch gets so much unwarranted heat.

Matt (DECO) FFS, check your rep.

I want to know why Crouch didn;t travel yesterday also.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We will be soon. Written off that is. :side:

EDIT - I have Dre but can't rep you back. And the answer is no, I don't anymore I'm afraid.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool are under more pressure than any team this season, and so is Rafa.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think many expect anything of Liverpool, I know I don't.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Not really, everyone still says we are shit and that we have no chance. But most people hate Liverpool and are biased anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:sad:

MUF, explain that comment please. I don;t get it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've become used to hearing Liverpool won't beat Chelsea. It'll be tight as hell as per usual, I'm not even going to try and make a prediction.

Anyway, Liverpool aren't under pressure, nobody is giving us a chance in hell. It'll be United and Chelsea going for the title apparently. And according to MUF Spurs will finish above us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa needs to prove himself in the league though, that's for sure.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rafa needs to prove he actually realises how much winning the league means to us.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We are better than any team in the league at beating Chelsea. If anyone can beat them it's us.

Also, Rafa needs to play Kuyt as an out and out striker. Not a hard working midfielder. Let him run riot FFS.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

All the press are bigging Liverpool up as genuine title contenders due to what they've spent.

The pressure is on, and Rafa wont know how to handle it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We've only beaten them once in the league, i think, since Rafa took over though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> All the press are bigging Liverpool up as genuine title contenders due to what they've spent.
> 
> The pressure is on, and Rafa wont know how to handle it.


I haven't seen anyone in the media predict that we will win the league. They all put us down as 3rd, not much pressure there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The press always big Liverpool up, last year they were second favorites behind Chelsea to win the league and no one was giving us any chance. lulz.

Most people seem to think they'll challenge this season but still finish 3rd.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> All the press are bigging Liverpool up as genuine title contenders due to what they've spent.
> 
> The pressure is on, and Rafa wont know how to handle it.


What are you, his PA? How the hell do you know he won't handle it? He handled being down 3-0 in a CL Final pretty well, he handled grabbing Valencia their first League title in 31 years. The guy has been learning english football, he has been in our game a mighty three years, his first being with a terrible team (honeslty, we were crap at times).


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've only heard that Liverpool will get 3rd, from the press, and people around the city.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

People are underrating Tolouse, they wil not be easy.

And Chelsea will beat Liverpool.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

If I'm being honest, I think Liverpool will just close the gap a bit more on the top two. And I think the majority of people expect that too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know much about Tolouse, tbh, I just hope they win.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We are just biased (not biast ) tbh. Rafa can't do anything right, all his trophy wins are flukes.

You guys are seriously underrating our team, you make out as if we are a mid table team.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> People are underrating Tolouse, they wil not be easy.
> 
> And Chelsea will beat Liverpool.


Both true tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree Matt, Liverpool beating AC Milan, Chelsea, and Juve, all in the same competition, costitutes a fluke


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stop harping on about 2005, plz.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Tolouse to lose is my prediction . It's a 2 legged tie so I think 5-1 on aggregate. I want to see Lucas play tbh.

Edit - 400 posts, woo me.*


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

As Liverpool will be fighting for the league, I can't see them doing that well in the Champions League as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> People are underrating Tolouse, they wil not be easy.
> 
> And Chelsea will beat Liverpool.


Considering they are only in the competition because of fans running on a pitch, they are being underrated for a reason

2nd comment: Stop underrating us!!!11!!1!!~!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We'll probably lose to Toulouse and then get knocked out of the Cups aswell. We'll probably get relegated aswell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We won't do anything in the CL this year, i just hope we get to the Knockouts, so i can sample the atmosphere again.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Stop being so harsh on yourselves. C'mon, you're not a one-man team all right.

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We have an atmosphere?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not underrating Liverpool at all, just using logic and past results to support what I'm saying. I said they could beat Chelsea, or is that not enough?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
I think mst of all this is directed at MUF virtually guarenteeing we will always suck. 


MrMondayNight said:


> We have an atmosphere?


No, only at big matches, Old Trafford has fantastic atmosphere all the time. And no they were not silent at points today!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It's not so much you Role Model. You're the only Utd fan who is giving us a chance.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> We'll probably lose to Toulouse and then get knocked out of the Cups aswell. We'll probably get relegated aswell.


Safe.

Liverpool have the best chance they've had of winning the title, which by the way doesn't say too much, it's all up in the air whether they will compete. Personally I think that with their current aquad they should be serious challangers.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*If Liverpool go out early in the Champions League, I think the max they can reach in the premiership is 2nd. No higher. So how many goals do you all think Torres will score in the premiership this season? I'll go with 10.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness, i actually couldn;t give a fuck what one person says about us, it's so baised it's irrelevant.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He'll score 2 and then leave, go to United and score 90 every match because of how fantastic the team around him will be. 

I think how many he scores will depend on what roles he and Kuyt play


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> It's not so much you Role Model. You're the only Utd fan who is giving us a chance.


I want and think Liverpool will win.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> In all fairness, i actually couldn;t give a fuck what one person says about us, it's so baised it's irrelevant.


Of course you give a fuck, otherwise you wouldnt harp on about me so much.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You all need to just rise above it tbh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I care about Internet opinions. Internet is always right.



> Of course you give a fuck, otherwise you wouldnt harp on about me so much.


I'll admit, I care what you say. You get under my skin alot, I try and ignore it the best I can. But sometimes it gets too much and I get annoyed


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Serious fucking business.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Who said i was talking about you.

It just gets annoying after constantly being bought up into every normal civivlised conversation. That's the only annoying thing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Of course you give a fuck, otherwise you wouldnt harp on about me so much.


Ever thought that people pick up on what you're saying because they think it's absoulutely ridiculously biased and shouldn't be taken with a pinch of salt? Seriously. You're never going to give Liverpool any credit and we're used to it, but when you say really stupid things they are going ot be picked up.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Hard luck to Fulham today, at least Healy got on the score sheet, he's my tip to be a big star this year


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If his form in previous seasons, and internationally is anything to go by, Healy could well do very well this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Healy will most likely be the only positive thing for Fulham this season.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

This thread pretty much proves that:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Rusty said:


> Hard luck to Fulham today, at least Healy got on the score sheet, he's my tip to be a big star this year


*I was pleased too. I doubt he can be a big star and be up in the goalscoring charts with the likes of Drogba, but he should get 10 at least.*


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I think, Manchester United > Liverpool. Forever.

Now that's biased or the honest truth.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Ever thought that people pick up on what you're saying because they think it's absoulutely ridiculously biased and shouldn't be taken with a pinch of salt? Seriously. You're never going to give Liverpool any credit and we're used to it, but when you say really stupid things they are going ot be picked up.


I give Gerrard alot of Credit, and since he is Liverpool.......


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

a) Saying one player is a team is unbelivably ignorant


b) That's the only thing you ever give credit about us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most people say Gerrard is Liverpool, I hear it on the radio, on the TV all the time, tbf.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If we didn't have Gerrard we'd get relegated.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I give Gerrard alot of Credit, and since he is Liverpool.......


One player makes a club the third best in england even when he wasn't that good this year? That's fantastic, when we buy some more players we'll be absoulutely unstoppable.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was generalising that comment. It's fucking stupid on anyone's part who says that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Most people say Gerrard is Liverpool, I hear it on the radio, on the TV all the time, tbf.


Exactly, even Liverpool fans say that.

Dre probably thinks Liverpool would be shit without Sissoko...


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

You wouldn't be a football club without Stevie G.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> If we didn't have Gerrard we'd get relegated.


Good response.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sissoko is Liverpool reserves tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Exactly, even Liverpool fans say that.
> 
> Dre probably thinks Liverpool would be shit without Sissoko...


Most of us said Gerrard could fuck himself when he wanted to leave for Chelsea. Gerrard is NOT Liverpool Football Club. He's loyal, he's fantastic and he can't be replaced but he is NOT Liverpool. He just isn't.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Exactly, even Liverpool fans say that.
> 
> Dre probably thinks Liverpool would be shit without Sissoko...


Ofcourse, because he played all the match on Saturday, in which we won......

For the record, Gerrard only stayed because he got death threats.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gerrard is a world class player, he is passionate and we could never replace him. But NO player is bigger than a club, especially a club like Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Ofcourse, because he played all the match on Saturday, in which we won......
> *
> For the record, Gerrard only stayed because he got death threats.*


What a pussy.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Really he got death threats, not suprised...it is Liverpool.

No offence to anyone.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Really he got death threats, not suprised...it is Liverpool.
> 
> No offence to anyone.


Don't worry, i felt like killing him when he was leaving.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gerrard didn't get death threats, nice myth though.

If he had left, I could understand his decision.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just proves once again what dicks Liverpool fans are.

The list just keeps on getting longer.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

You would never get death threats in Manchester. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Am I on the list?



> You would never get death threats in Manchester. :side:


Manchester is a wonderful place, no scumbags there.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Most of us said Gerrard could fuck himself when *he wanted to leave for Chelsea*. Gerrard is NOT Liverpool Football Club. *He's loyal*, he's fantastic and he can't be replaced but he is NOT Liverpool. He just isn't.


Huh? Surely that is the opposite of loyal.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Just one of them frustrating performances for UTD, everyone has them - Let's hope that's a one off for us and we'll bounce back against Pompy, they aren't a bad side though.

I think season will be much open, i reckon alot of teams will give Chelsea & Utd a run for their money. 
Man city, look like a very good team, look's like Svens answered the critics, Newcastle, looks like their defence is sorted out and i like the look of their strike-force, and then theres the usual, Liverpool who look much better & Arsenal, but i don't think they'll do well this year, they need time.

Should be a good season!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Gerrard didn't get death threats, nice myth though.


*He probably did, but that's not the reason he stayed.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Gerrard didn't get death threats, nice myth though.
> 
> If he had left, I could understand his decision.


I wouldn't doubt it to be true though, how do you know it isn't?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Just proves once again what dicks Liverpool fans are.
> 
> The list just keeps on getting longer.


What list 

I'm sure all of Man Utd fans are lovely people.

Trust me, he did, it was so well publicised in the paper.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Just proves once again what dicks Liverpool fans are.
> 
> The list just keeps on getting longer.


Yep, that's another one for you to add to your very credible list. Have fun writing it up. I have a nice list about United fans too. 


And he didn't get death threats. He's said he didn't, why exactly would he lie, I know he got hate mail, but nothing more than that.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> What a pussy.


 I know. He needs to seriously man up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> I know. He needs to seriously man up.


Might be useful to choke a bitch as well.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You have a list about the horrible things our fans have done?

I cant think of any tbh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I wouldn't doubt it to be true though, how do you know it isn't?


I'm pretty sure Stevie said he got no death threats.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

KME said:


> Yep, that's another one for you to add to your very credible list. Have fun writing it up. I have a nice list about United fans too.
> 
> 
> And he didn't get death threats.


*Alot of players get death threats when they leave. I guarentee Beckham and Henry did, but they just ignore them because they know it's just assholes trying to keep them at there club.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> Huh? Surely that is the opposite of loyal.


Decided to stay, I don't remember him ever coming out and saying "I don't really like Liverpool, so yea, I'm off tbh" Whereas he did pledge his loyalty to us and has stayed with us and played his heart out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I'm pretty sure Stevie said he got no death threats.


I doubt he'd say he had though, as people would say that's the only reason he stayed. But yeah chances are he didn't.



I guess. :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG, Healy to be a star? He's so slow, he is shite at this level.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's bound to say he didn't stay due to the death threats though.

Matt, your 16 on the list, definitely not 17.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *Alot of players get death threats when they leave. I guarentee Beckham and Henry did, but they just ignore them because they know it's just assholes trying to keep them at there club.*


Henry wouldn't have....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> OMG, Healy to be a star? He's so slow, he is shite at this level.


Well he scored on his debut and looked good, harldy shite.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously, Gerrard would have been attacked in some way if he had have left.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Henry wouldn't have....


*Why wouldn't he?*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I respected his original decision to leave, although I didn't want him to go. People burning his shirt and threatening to attack him are pretty scummy tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Seriously, Gerrard would have been attacked in some way if he had have left.


I would have thought so yeah.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, every fans have maniacla fans. Our maniacs are nowhere near in size as Everton's.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I just read Wayne Rooney is out for three months. I knew we'd get a serious injury this season.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*3 MONTHS??!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sucks for Rooney, I really thought this was going to be his year.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> I just read Wayne Rooney is out for three months. I knew we'd get a serious injury this season.


6 weeks max according to Five live...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, don't want anyone to be injured, but i'm not upset at all.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Sucks for Rooney, I really thought this was going to be his year.


*Yeah me too. Finally start banging in the goals more often  *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 6 weeks max according to Five live...


That's the last thing I heard as well, where did the 3 months news come from?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That sucks for Rooney. I couldn't give a shit if he misses England games tbh. International football is complete wank.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

> Rooney's injury, which could rule him out for around three months, is a major blow to both club and country, who were already facing a real battle to qualify for Euro 2008.


Still a long time out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I couldn't give a flying fuck about England.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Source Deco?*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It is only a fracture, 3 weeks in a cast and then a few weeks to recover.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Yahoo news.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Still a long time out.


That fucking sucks. Anyone know when Saha will be back from his never ending injury?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Completly off topic, but, I just read that Spurs and Newcastle will be the only licensed English teams on PES2008 and that Lawro is on commentary :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lawls Yahoo news, I won't believe it till I see it on Sky Sports or Utd's site.


Saha is training again.


AND LAWRO!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!1


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We should of kept Alan Smith...

EDIT - Yahoo is reliable.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Okay thanks. England won't qualify tbh so it won't affect them. All it will do is give Darrent Bent more games. 

Call me crazy if you want, but I think Matt Derbyshire should get an international call up within this season. Thoughts?


Edit - Smith is shite.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lawro on commentary is absolute quality, makings of a great game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man oh man Lawro on PES is just fucking awesome, he'll be amazing.



Deco™ said:


> We should of kept Alan Smith...


No thanks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ronaldo did nowhere near as good as i thought he would upfront today.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Aw for fucks sake. I've got to listen to that fucking twat when I play PES. I might just play in with Spanish commentary.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like i wont be buying that game.

And we'll be fine for cover, i wouldnt be surprised if Saha started on Wednesday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Or you could play it on Mute....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Ronaldo did nowhere near as good as i thought he would upfront today.


He wasn't really playing up front though.  



Man Utd Fan said:


> And we'll be fine for cover, i wouldnt be surprised if Saha started on Wednesday.


Hope so.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Lawro? Is that Mark Lawrence or am I missing something. 

Fifa > PES - WHOEVER THEY GET ON COMMENTARY.

I doubt Saha will be fit for Wednesday, if he is then he'll probably do a Lita in bed a cripple himself for another 4 months.*


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Louis Saha and Carlos Tevez up front would be fantastic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ronaldo was upfront second half wasn;t he


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sort of, but it was mostly O'Shea and Giggs.



ThePower said:


> Lawro? Is that Mark Lawrence or am I missing something.
> 
> Fifa > PES - WHOEVER THEY GET ON COMMENTARY


lawls gtfo, again.


I usually always play PES basically with no sound and music playing in the background tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Ronaldo was upfront second half wasn;t he


Not really, Giggs was.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Fifa Street is the best.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

PES annoys the fuck out of me the way none of the teams have correct names.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Saha hasn't scored many in his career compared to guys like Rooney. Even when he was in France. His international record (8 in 20 I believe) is pretty good though. But with Tevez he should bag more.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fifa Street was such a bad game it was untrue.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Deco™ said:


> Fifa Street is the best.


*Were talking about football games here mate.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha's the sort of play we needed today.



Dre said:


> PES annoys the fuck out of me the way none of the teams have correct names.


I got over that after PES 3, the gameplay's so much better than Fifa and that's all I care about.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Saha's the sort of play we needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> I got over that after PES 3, the gameplay's so much better than Fifa and that's all I care about.


Yup. Plus you can just download an option file to get all the reall names, kits etc...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The gameplay is better, but solely for the fact the names annoy me, i get Fifa. Although with a 360, i might get PES this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll most likely get PES on the PS2 soley because I prefer the controller for football games over the 360's. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm yet to play a footy game on the 360 yet...


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dre said:


> The gameplay is better, but solely for the fact the names annoy me, i get Fifa. *Although with a 360, i might get PES this year.*


 And then I can destroy you on Xbox live.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just prefer the D-pad for some reason, I always use it on the Playstation, I just find it so much easier.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

PES this year has all the licenses though does't it.
It's alot better than FIFA on the 360 tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom Ormo said:


> *PES this year has all the licenses though does't it.*
> It's alot better than FIFA on the 360 tbh.


Nope, only Newcastle and Spurs from the Premier League. :no:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Nope, only Newcastle and Spurs from the Premier League. :no:


That's shit then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah pretty crappy, although the news about Lawro has cheered me up.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Nope, only Newcastle and Spurs from the Premier League. :no:


 That sucks ass. Oh well, Man Red it is then. :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a very odd choice of teams, no idea why they chose those two.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I know 

FIFA has a contract till 2014 for all the licenses I heard


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember hearing that, really is a shame.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Nope, only *Newcastle* and Spurs from the Premier League. :no:


I'm even more excited for this game now. You can sly Manchester U and Arsenal off of the 6, like in 6 you could get licenced Chelsea from the 5.



Role Model said:


> It's a very odd choice of teams, no idea why they chose those two.


Because Newcastle are current league leaders. Have no clue why Spurs.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL So by the time PES 2015 comes around for the Xbox 900, we might have a fully licensed game. :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Wish there was a way Konami could buy the licenses. Merseyside Red, London FC, all sounds crap.

I remember when all the Dutch national players names where all spelt wrong at one point. I'm sure that was to do with the licenses as well.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Greggs always made me laugh, I cant remember if it was that game but one football game had Giggs called Greggs.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Who was that guy who scored the 2nd goal for Birmingham? that was an awesome shot.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Kapo wasn't it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Olivier Kapo, a player i've always rated very highly, even if he wasn't at his best at Juventus.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> OMG, Healy to be a star? He's so slow, he is shite at this level.


I will ask you to recall my birthday in the year 2005, who outpaced the entire English defence to score a great goal quite akin to Owen against Argetnina in 98.

So if he can singlehandedly beat the English National side in a full blooded meaningful international fixture, I'm guessing he can do pretty much the same to many's a defence in the EPL


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*If Fulham perform well then if Healy's fit, he will do well.
And i've also just realised that Man United had Pique on the bench yesterday, and they didn't use him. They could have put Fergie and Carlos at centre-back because they weren't under threat at all. I've wanted to see Pique pull on a Man United shirt for a long time.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pique's a defender though, why would they put him on?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Just to give him his first appearance to be honest.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty pointless, I think Fergie was more bothered about winning the game.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Did he use all 3 substitutions last night?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes, O'Shea, Fletcher and Nani.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Man Utd played so bad Yesterday


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*They need to be more consistent. Fergie says this is his best team yet but still can't beat Reading lol. Wednesday they'll put it right *


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Well,I just wanna see Ronaldo play for the team not Just for himself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *They need to be more consistent. Fergie says this is his best team yet but still can't beat Reading lol. Wednesday they'll put it right *


First game of the season and sometimes things just don't happen, it was one of those days. Not sure how a Utd fan can laugh about it, but whatever....


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

ThePower said:


> *They need to be more consistent. Fergie says this is his best team yet but still can't beat Reading lol. Wednesday they'll put it right *



Not if we can stop it.

Seriously, I can't wait to see the Pompey - Man United match. We've looked real good in the pre-season against opponents like Liverpool. Man United have a poor record at Fratton Park, (they've lost their last three trips there in the epl i believe).

Portsmouth 0-0 Man United


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think you've won 2 out of the last 3, I know we've won there recently though. We're at our best coming off the back of a bad result, so I'm not all that worried.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, we've won three in three years, but one was FA Cup or something. You beat us in the league once, but it was under Perrin


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't remember you beating us in the FA Cup tbh. :$


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

it may have been some other comp, but i remember you beat us in FA Cup, then three weeks later we beat you in the league or something. i can't remember atm

2005/06 you beat us 3-1 in the league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pompey getting a result at Fratton Park wouldn't surprise me, but United will win. Fergie won't let United get off to a bad start like they did a few years ago I don't think.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Fergie has said he is not going to sign anybody else to replace Rooney. I just hope that Saha and Solskjaer dont get injured again. Otherwise, I think Fergie may have to look at a possible loan deal before the end of the transfer window, should Saha or Solskjaer get injured again.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it is something you should look at.

Or promote Dong to first team. You're guaranteed results


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh after Yesterday I can't really joke about idiots like Dong. :sad:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

pompy getting a result would be great. Im not really counting on it though :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The result yesterday has pretty much got rid of any chance they had, if we don't win I'll be pretty worried.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Man U should loan a striker just until January, do Manchester United have a feeder club?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pompey won't get anything from United, although they won't make it easy for them.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Bradley said:


> Man U should loan a striker just until January, do Manchester United have a feeder club?


Quite a few I think. But I think most of the feeder clubs we have are Belgian.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why are Sky showing such shit games during the week? Very disappointing.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I think because Setanta have taken a lot of the top 4 games now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, fucking Wigan/Middlesbrough? Urgh, not even Middlesbrough fans give a crap about their team judging by how many of them turned up to the Riverside, and both of the Wigan fans will be in the pub.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Setanta aren't even showing any games during midweek, it's pretty pathetic when the top two are both in action.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Setanta are showing Liverpool and Arsenal qualifying :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Man United didnt have the urge too win on Sunday, well they did but Reading's defewnce crowded them out at every openeing, this game with Portsmouth wont have the Entertainment Factor, it will be sloppy, but i'd give it to United, by just one goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll go out there looking like a side with something to prove, Fergie won't let them do anything less than win and show why we're the champions.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reading did brilliantly yesterday, my sticking to their gameplan throughout the game. If i were Steve Coppel, i'd be mad eup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty negative, if he'd done that against Chelsea I'd love to have seen what Jose had to say, Fergie is too nice.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

KME said:


> Yeah, fucking Wigan/Middlesbrough? Urgh, not even Middlesbrough fans give a crap about their team judging by how many of them turned up to the Riverside, and both of the Wigan fans will be in the pub.


They have a quota of games to get through for each team, so get the teams that aren't in contention for the title out of the way now and leave the airtime free for the Big 4 teams later on in the season


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I sad from about 10 minutes in that they would just put people behind the ball. They could have hung with United but would've just caved in, playing defeinsive the whole


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Boro/Wigan game will most likely be the least watch game of the season, who's going to sit and watch that when the Bill is on.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Urgh, Boro/Wigan, that sounds like a horrible game, i won't be watching.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

boro/wigan will be horrible. But now we are all saying this it will probaly be a 10 goal thriller :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't think Boro are capabale of scoring more than 2 goals a game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's the thing, the games that look average on paper usually deliver, or are 0-0.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Dre said:


> I don't think Boro are capabale of scoring more than 2 goals a game.


Nor do i, but i know for sure they can concede more than that. Should be a boring game imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> I don't think Boro are capabale of scoring more than 2 goals a game.


They do it on big occasions, but can't do it all the time. 

In other words they suck.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I try and avoid watching Boro and Villa when at all possible.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Villa aren't that boring tbf, Boro are usually unwatchable apart from when they're playing one of the big four.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Villa aren't that boring tbf, Boro are usually unwatchable apart from when they're playing one of the big four.


In which case 90% of the ten viewers are watching to see them get smashed


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Dre said:


> I try and avoid watching Boro and Villa when at all possible.


I don't really know why you find Villa to be a boring team to watch, ever since we've attained players like Maloney, Young and the likes of Moore and Agbonlahor have come through we've become a fairly exciting team at times. But before that, there was a bit too much long ball to Baros and Angel etc.

Teams I find most boring to watch would be Wigan, and none other come to mind atm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't get the Villa hate, they really aren't that bad to watch, seems rather odd and unfair.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I like watching Villa. Barry, Agbonlahor, Young, Maloney, Carew and Moore all entertain me.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'VE ALWAYS ENJOYED WATCHING vILLA. (Caps Lock Sux)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know, i just have always had a dislike of Villa. Probably as we always have boring matches normally.

You do have some pretty good players, but still, i don't really know why.

Sorry Crayon :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll find a way to watch United on wednesday so im not fussed whos on Sky.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be using a good old stream.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Dre said:


> I don't know, i just have always had a dislike of Villa. Probably as we always have boring matches normally.


Well our last encounter last season would definetly be one of the most dull matches ever. I remember watching highlights for that game, yet their weren't any...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, i remember having to play golf at half time though, so it was sound.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Great weekend for me, had a treble for anytime scorers on Gerrard, Essien and Van Persie.

77/1 for a tenner.

Get ze fuck in, should pay for half of me holiday cash.

I love football.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

^^ That's really good, i wouldnt of taken the risk i doubt, you got pretty good odds though, lucky with that Gerrard goal.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Well done :agree:

Is it me or were there loads of late goals in England this weekend?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> I don't know, i just have always had a dislike of Villa. Probably as we always have boring matches normally.
> 
> You do have some pretty good players, but still, i don't really know why.
> 
> Sorry Crayon :$


 

I've always actually quite like Villa. A big club and they have quite a few exciting players like Carew, Young, Barry and Agbonlahor. Plus I generally don't hate teams who aren't a threat to Liverpool


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Congarst Stainless.

Is it just me, or has anyone else's skins fucked up?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It's just you Ste


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bollocks. I'm trying to download TNA Hard Justice, and it keeps saying i have no free disk space or something


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Great weekend for me, had a treble for anytime scorers on Gerrard, Essien and Van Persie.
> 
> 77/1 for a tenner.
> 
> ...


You need to share your tips with me, my bets have been shit in the last few weeks.

Im sure i'll go on a run soon though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

This isnt the TTT thread Ste :no:

Chelsea/Liverpool and Manchester Derby on Sunday


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldn't download it tbh.

Anyway, lets talk footie. Super Sunday is going to be great this week, can't wait for both matches


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for pm Dre, seeing as you guys all post in here, Ben, in the TNA Hard justice links thread could you edit the first link on my post for [RS] too say...

http://rs210.rapidshare.com/files/48652415/TNA.Hard.Justice.08.12.2007.NSV-XWS.part1.rar

Thanks

My skin is fine


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking hell, i would have to have another golf match on Sunday, and not be able to watch it :evil:

Go disappear for a few days Jamie :side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I've always actually quite like Villa. A big club and they have quite a few exciting players like Carew, Young, Barry and Agbonlahor. Plus I generally don't hate teams who aren't a threat to Liverpool


Can't believe that there is actually some talk about Villa on this forum. Even if it is about how exciting they are. Being a Villa fan I think that they are exciting, like most people have said they have some great young talent that are very fast and great to watch. Still I can admit that at times Villa can be boring, I mean we did draw the most games last season.

As for the game against Liverpool on the weekend, I was a little annoyed by the Gerrard freekick, I feel that it wasn't one and the ref really shouldn't have given it. But it happened and he did score a great goal. I just wish that Laursen hadn't scored that own goal, what an idiot.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fucks sake, you play too much Golf, it isn't even good.

Super Sunday this week > Sex tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Fucks sake, you play too much Golf, it isn't even good.
> 
> Super Sunday this week > Sex tbh.


It is fucking good, and i could get somewhere in life with it, and i doubt you are in any position to make the latter comment.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I play golf


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Golf is worse than watching paint dry.

And i am sexually active, thanks. No need to be jealous.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:lmao, how old are you?

And Golf really isn't shit at all.

:lmao


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you tried watching paint?

Didn't think so...

Golf is great, not always to watch, but definetly too play.

Did that link work alright Ste?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Beer, Sex, Football, love it!!

Daily Star, read it!!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, worked brillaint thanks Haza, although i'm having to delete FM06 to free up disk space.

I prefer playing golf to playing football anyday, eventhough both are class to play.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll start throwing some tips out on fridays through the season, I generally don't share them because they tend to fall flat on their arse when I do, but I had a coupla mates on the same bet as me over the weekend and it ame in, so fuck it why not.

Saturday was the best, me and my flatmate drove down to the bookies at quarter to three, he deides to punt a tenner on Franny Jeffers to score first for Wednesday, we get back in the car to head home, bang the radio on and straight away it comes up with.

"Thirty seconds played here at Portman Road, Ipswich pshing into the Wednesday box, and Bullen's pulled down Counago. IPSWICH PENALTY!"

Probably the best part of the day for me after the end result =/


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

The quality is shit mind Ste, i'd wait for one in XVid.

Sometimes i bet on the matches, but not usually, people too score etc...


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I generally have a coupla bets to last the season.

Put 30 quid on Liverpool to win the title with a +12 point handicap at 13/1, which means if Pool finish within 12 points of the winners or less, I win.

Sunderland with a +33 point handicap for a tenner, there were at 24/1, can see both of those coming in.

Darren Bent to be top scorer in the league with a 5 goal handicap at 12/1 for 20 quid.

I generally stick to the trebles at weekends, you only need one a season to come in to be up over 38 weekends, I'm already £390 up on what it's gonna cost me to keep betting every weekend for the rest of the year, anymore wins are a bonus.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

My two mates (one WH season tickter and one MUF) put £1 on Chelsea to win 3 cups this year :no:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

New atletico madrid themed profile


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Not a terrible bet, he'll have got decent enough odds, I'm thinking 15/1 or more.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killer K said:


> New atletico madrid themed profile


Nice avatar


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The avatar is niiiice. Deffinately the highlight of the new profile...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a shame that England won't make it to Euro 2008, it'll be odd watching a major championship with them.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Stainless said:


> I generally have a coupla bets to last the season.
> 
> Put 30 quid on Liverpool to win the title with a +12 point handicap at 13/1, which means if Pool finish within 12 points of the winners or less, I win.
> 
> ...


Why Darren Bent?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It will be good to watch and enjoy a major tounament without having to worry about England bottling it after they are hyped to the moon by the press.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's a shame that England won't make it to Euro 2008, it'll be odd watching a major championship with them.


I still think we can, but it'll be very odd, yet unsurprising, seeing a major tournement with no "England are out" video at the end.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh we don't look good enough, no Rooney is a big blow as well.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> It's a shame that England won't make it to Euro 2008, it'll be odd watching a major championship with them.


Last one was world Cup 1994


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

It will suck without England being in the Euro 2008. Even though we'll never win it, the atmosphere everywhere is quailty. I still think we have a chance of getting there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll need Beckham 100% fit if we want to make it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope we don't qualify so that McClown gets the sack.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Meh we don't look good enough, no Rooney is a big blow as well.


He hasn't performed for England in a while.......

I think Smith is the answer :side:

Becks needs to be fit for most matches though, fuck the Glaxy, their shite so he shouldn;t risk himself on that stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I hope we don't qualify so that McClown gets the sack.


That's the only positive, but I'd rather qualify and be shit and then him get the sack.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't mind either way, I couldn't give a shit about international football.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Why Darren Bent?


I figure Berba will score less this season, as he'll be more involved in the link up play rather than finishing, plus if he even gets within five goals of the golden boot, I get payed out, seemed like decent odds.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I don't mind either way, I couldn't give a shit about international football.


Eh I enjoy the tournaments but could do without every other aspect of it.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Doesn't matter if this is a double post, Ben'll only merge it =P

I'll update the Prem Predictions game on Thursday, and put the weekends games up. Feedback on the tie-breaker questions, bollock-ache or something decent?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I saved you the hassle of merging by posting.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

England need to stop playing pointless friendlies.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

International friendlies suck tbh, especially when my dad gave the other ticket to the Germany match to his mate at work :frustrate


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I saved you the hassle of merging by posting.


You're a gent.

How's everyone doing with their predictions so far, anyone hit any on the nose?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Internation "friendly" we had with Spain was good, if the Spanish fans weren't being racist it was very entertaining, very hard hitting. I remember Torres being crunched a few times. 

My predictions have sucked a bit. Though Blackburn 2-1 Boro I got dead on, that was like the only one :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think I only got two totally correct, Bolton/Newcastle and Everton/Wigan.


friendlies are nothing but trouble and a total waste of time, fucking hate them.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> England need to stop playing pointless friendlies.


*It's preperation for the meaningful matches. I can see us losing though. I would also like to say that I want Ben Foster, David James or Scott Carson to start are next few matches. Robinson sucks badly.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Since when has playing these stupid friendlies ever helped or prepared us?

Ben Foster is out till about March, aren't you a Utd fan?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They help us to see that players like Jenas and Downing aren't international quality for the 46463443095674573th time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great point, MA BAD.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Downing just sucks. He isn't even Estonia quality let alone England quality....


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Shit, forgot about Foster. And anyway I thought it was January? If McLaren made a friendly against someone like Ukraine then he could actually play someone other then the same boring combo.

Edit - Yes for the 10th time i'm a United fan*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it's great that we have 7 central midfielders in every squad, good stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The sooner Lampard stops starting next to Gerrard the better.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Hargreaves and Gerrard should start in the middle. But Lampard is to good to be left out to be honest. Unless we swicth formations with Lampard playing behind Rooney.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lampard needs to fake retirement, except not be faking :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Rooney's out, so it's not much use talking about him. Lampard hasn't been good for England since around 2004, he's not worthy of starting.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Sometimes in International football, you have to accept that no matter how talented a player is, sometimes they have to be left out for the sake of team balance.

Do you not think Man U wish they could not play a two man defence and use all their attacking players?

Lampard is solid enough, but if we want to get to Euro 2008, we need great, not average.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Owen and Rooney out for the Germany match. That leaves...Defoe and Bent the likely starters in a 4-4-2. What do you think of that duo guys?*


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont mind Bent I suppose :$


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Needs to be Crouch up top, and Emile Heskey.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I don't think Defoe is good enough for England. Nor Johnson. Why not someone with a 100% England record? How about Dave Nugent?*

*Edit - Stainless, are you being serious?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *I don't think Defoe is good enough for England. Nor Johnson. Why not someone with a 100% England record? How about Dave Nugent?*
> 
> *Edit - Stainless, are you being serious?*


Nugent? Another joke or what?


Defoe doesn't play enough football to start, Crouch needs to start though as his International record speaks for its self.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Crouch and Bent? Could work. Flick on to Bent with his pace and finishing.*


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Emile Heskey owns Germany.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Crouch and Rooney is the best strike force, maybe Owen if he's ever fit. 

What about Jermaine Pennant for an England call up?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Owen and Heskey should rekindle their awesome pairing


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Pennant? Don't make me laugh. How he's even in Rafa's team is a mystery. And anyway, will Neville be fit for the game? If not i'd like to see Micah Richards start at right-back. He's the shit.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I remember when it was Liverpool 5 Germany 1


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I remember when it was Liverpool 5 Germany 1


Loved that match. Owen. Heskey. Gerrard.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> I remember when it was Liverpool 5 Germany 1


*And I remember when Britney was still hot (shit I stole a line from Cena). Point is there's no way that will ever happen under McLaren.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a good thing I live in the past.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*The past is less depressing when it comes to England*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Still shit though.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*By past I mean 1966 
*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Liverpool beating Germany was probably the only time i have ever marked for England.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I marked for Beckham's last minute free kick against Greece


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I marked for Becks free kick and his penalty against the Argies.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone with a soul would have marked for that Beckham free kick.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't actually remember that freekick.

I was only 9 at the time :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I marked out more for the World Cup penalty.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can't remember how it would;ve worked but I think if he hadn't scored that free kick we wouldn't have got to the WC, whoever I watched it with was drumming it into me so I marked when he scored it  

Penalty was a big one too. Why do these Man Utd jobbers get England's big goals


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The most I have marked out during football was Gerrard's goal against Olympiacos and for Dudek's penalty save from Sheva in Istanbul


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt i'll ever mark for anything more than Dudke's penalty save again in my life.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd mark more if it was Reina


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I marked for Dudke's save against Shevchenko from about 2 inches pretty hard to.

If that had have gone in, i would have cried.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That wouldn't be a surprise tho, Reina's good at pens. Dudek was gaining a rather nice reputation of being shit. He was off his line for Pirlo's and the other flew over the bar, saving that pen really did surprise me in the absoulute best way possible. I screamed and shouted more that night than I will about football ever again. The point blank double save from Sheva made my heart stop.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nothing will ever beat that match in terms of passion and emotion.

But we better stop talking about it, before we're accused of living in the past


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That night beat every experience in my life so far, and will for probably a very long time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Even better when you are with 3 mates, all cheering on Milan and taking the piss out of you at half time


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was with my Mum, and my Dad.

Mum is a mad fan like me, Dad hates everything about Liverpool. God, he got abuse. West Brom scum :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

That was the kind of night that made me Envy Liverpool fans.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was the best game of football ever IMO, it had everything. Lots of goals (and brilliant ones at that), a penalty, a penalty save, a miraculous comback, outstanding emotion, matchsaving tackles, an amazing captains performance, a fantastic atmosphere with the crowd chanting "we're gonna win it 4-3" at half time, one of the most unbelievable saves I've ever seen in my life, a back and forth penalty shootout, Dudek dancing like Grobbelaar and saving from the worlds best striker at the time. Not to mention the most enthralling celebrations I've ever seen in the CL. 

I watched it in a pub with lots of Liverpool fans and my Dad (a Newcastle fan cheering on Liverpool) Top stuff.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You should envy us anyway :side:

My Dad actually said the only reason he'd ever go to Anfield again, would be to experience YNWA 

EDIT: Greatest Match, and moment in football history :agree:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Liverpool had a shit home support when i went.

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't wait to go to Anfield again, being in The Kop is such a great experience


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

The best game ever has to be Utd vs Bayern Munich 1999 that was even better than Liverpools come back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ No.

What game did you go to?

Meet up with me Matt


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre said:


> ^^^ No.
> 
> What game did you go to?
> 
> Meet up with me Matt


Yes, Greatest come back ever.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ You were 1-0 down, we were 3-0 down. We were against a better team also 

I probably will Ste, I won't get to go till next season though :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> The best game ever has to be Utd vs Bayern Munich 1999 that was even better than Liverpools come back.


This argument always bemuses me, you only had to come from 1 goal down and the match wasn't that exciting, United had very few chances until the very end, the rest was all Munich and they also did nothing, hit the post twice and that was it. Yes you got two goals back very quickly, but it didn't have much passion, it's hardly difficult to come from a goal down. You only needed one to get back in it, not 3 like us against better opposition too


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> ^ You were 1-0 down, we were 3-0 down. We were against a better team also
> 
> I probably will Ste, I won't get to go till next season though :$


We won fair you won on penalties .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I look forward to Liverpool having something else to talk about, bored of the harping on about 2005 tbvfh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> We won fair you won on penalties .


Penalties are fair, what exactly is unfair about them


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You would harp on about it if it was Utd tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I never really hear United fans talk about any particular matches, at all  

If they had won like that in recent years I believe they'd be much the same tbh.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

We talk about winning leagues.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's because we've done so much other stuff since, without having a go at Liverpool. If we hadn't won anything big since 1999 we would talk about it all the time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Istanbul was only 2 years ago, not that long ago. Also since then we won the greatest FA Cup Final of all time


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Can you imagine if Liverpool won the league, They would be talking about it for 20 years.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

But our big win was only 2 years ago, yours was 8. We haven't won a great deal since (though we won the FA Cup in probably the best final of that competition ever) because the CL win wasn't a long time ago at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Was quite the FA Cup Final tbf.

Just a day doesn't pass without talk about it, gets a little 'eh'.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Another reason why our CL win was more impressive was because we had already won the league and FA Cup. Winning all that in one season isnt easy to do.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ We won it with Djimi Traore and Igor Biscan, that's impressive.

It's Ste's fault, he's more obsessed with it than me


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste's quite annoying really, mostly for his bizarre dislike of Gerrard.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

And his love of Momo


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How could I forget.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I <3 Ste but his dislike for Gerrard annoys me tbh. 

Istanbul was voted best British performance in the CL just ahead of United's win. Therefore, ours was better



Ste is a deffinate MomoSexual, he used to only like Momo cause he laughed at his shitness, I think acutally likes the guy now


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shut up, haters


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And him marking hard for HBK is pretty sucky as well.


Hey Ste!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gerrard is a footballing god tbpfh.

HBK is a jobber!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

O god he's here......



I've warmed to Momo a litte bit I'll admit....

Gerrard has looked in brilliant form since being moved back to CM. Some of his goals recently have been blinders


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Momo loving is better than Gerrard hating.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm sorry, i just find it hard to like someone who is a twat.


HBK owns HHH and RVD.

Stupid 3 letter initials.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> I'm sorry, i just find it hard to like someone who is a twat.


I'm a twat, I thought you liked me  

Lets face it, we're all wats here :hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gerrard isn't a twat, just a little moody when hundreds of little kids crowd him and demand photos and autographs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I'm sorry, i just find it hard to like someone who is a twat.
> 
> 
> HHH owns HBK and RVD.
> ...


Correct.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Atleast my ROH DVDs will eventually come


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RVD is a jobber, I hate him.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ste, you proper hate Gerrard, but bum Sissoko :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Atleast my ROH DVDs will eventually come


That was low.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

So was the hating on me when i wasn't present.

RVD will end up in TNA Matt, which i'd like, you won't


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ RVD is retired :$

LOL @ Indy Jobber Wrestling DVDs 

Anyway, Gerrard > Sissoko. End of discussion.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My ass RVD will stay retired. Atleast when HBK took drugs, he could still wrestle


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> ^ RVD is retired :$
> 
> LOL @ Indy Jobber Wrestling DVDs
> *
> Anyway, Gerrard > Sissoko. End of discussion.*


Seems about right, yeah.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

What drugs did HBK take exactly?
Wasn't it cocaine 
And didn't RVD only have weed :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

HBK did Cocaine, and still wrestled. RVD obviously did too much weed, and couldn't :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

RVD sucks anyway, so yea, he may fit in on TNA. He will stay retired though. Unless he gets offered big money in Japan, or by Vince in the long run.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Can we cut the spam and talk some soccer!!

HHH > All tho tbh


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Weed > Cocaine tbh :side:

On topic: Liverpool rule :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Can we cut the spam and talk some soccer!!
> 
> HHH > All tho tbh


Well said.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*RVD retired? HBK on cocaine? What the heck did I miss?*

For the record, Accrington Stanley > All. End of discussion mo-fo's.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In terms of football, HBK is Liverpool, HHH Everton, and RVD Marine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enough with the wrestling talk, this is a thread about something that actually matters!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

So it seems that Tevez will start on Wednesday. Im hoping he partners either Saha or Anderson.

Portsmouth are playing us at exactly the wrong time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're at our best coming off a shit result, looking forward to seeing how we line-up and play. I'd hope for Saha to at least see some action, most signs are pointing to Tevez starting which is great.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez is definetly starting unless something happens in training.


BBC said:


> "Carlos will start on Wednesday against Portsmouth," said Ferguson.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Excellent. 

Hopefully he leaves out the players who underperformed on Sunday, because it really wasn't good enough.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I expect him to finally get the ball in the back of the net for you.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United will either demolish Pompey or draw 0-0. Depends how you respond to your loss, I'm guessing you'll react well.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Tevez paired with Anderson with Saha on bench (come on after 60 mins or so because he can't be 100%)*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If he gets injuried I will not be amused.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> If he gets injuried I will not be amused.


*Saha?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No Fergie.


Actually Tevez, next time I'll keep it simple for you.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Well we have alot of injury woes so it's hard to determine *


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Are those jobbers Chelsea on on Wednesday too?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At home to Reading I believe, Chelsea will take it 1 or 2-0 me thinks.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah they are, 1-0 Chelsks IMO.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Should be tight. I'll go with 1-0. Should be a squash *


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hopefully Reading go with the same game plan they had yesterday.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Hopefully Reading go with the same game plan they had yesterday.


Hope so, but with Chelsea's history at home and there record of scoring late goals, I can see them doing just that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It's at readings ground.


Role Model said:


> Hopefully he leaves out the players who underperformed on Sunday, because it really wasn't good enough.


That'll be the whole team then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm starting to think that will be Reading's plan against the big clubs. Hold them out and not risk it, just grab a point and try and get results in realistic games against releagation clubs/mid table teams. It's at the Madjeski btw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> It's at readings ground.


Still see Chelsea taking it.



Man Utd Fan said:


> That'll be the whole team then.


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> I'm starting to think that will be Reading's plan against the big clubs. Hold them out and not risk it, just grab a point and try and get results in realistic games against releagation clubs/mid table teams. It's at the Madjeski btw.


I'm pretty sure it will be. It will probably prove to be a pretty good idea too.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im thining this will be the team against Pompey:

Van Der Sar

Brown - Vidic - Ferdinand - Evra

Ronaldo - Scholes - Hargreaves - Nani

Giggs

Tevez

*Subs:* Kuszczak - O'Shea - Fletcher - Anderson - Saha​


----------



## unemployed (Aug 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im thining this will be the team against Pompey:
> 
> Van Der Sar
> 
> ...


i think fergie said he didnt want tevez playing until the mancheter derby


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im thining this will be the team against Pompey:
> 
> Van Der Sar
> 
> ...


Seems very likely, but I wasn't all that impressed with Giggs up front on Sunday, I'd rather put Ronaldo there.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

unemployed said:


> i think fergie said he didnt want tevez playing until the mancheter derby


Have you been asleep all day


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm guessing yes.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I didn't hear anything like that (not playing Tevez till derby game)
And I hope that team posted above is right, should win with that but i'd swap Giggs with Anderson.

*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Portsmouth are never easy to beat at home, but I still see Utd edging it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we hadn't played as badly as we did yesterday, I'd be far more worried. Still not the easiest place to go, never is.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Can't seeing it being a great game, but United should get the result. Either 1-0 or 2-1.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *If we hadn't played as badly as we did yesterday, I'd be far more worried.* Still not the easiest place to go, never is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When do you ever see us have two bad games in a row? If we play bad, chances are we're fantastic the following game.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe so, or it could kill the players confidence. You never know, especially with Rooney out :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not with Fergie in charge, plus with the warriors like Scholes, Giggs and the ever maturing Ronaldo, we should be fine.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah, you probably will. I'm just saying, it's not a guarantee.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Of course not, nothing is in football, Sunday more than proved that.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The only guarantee is that Crouch will start against Chelsea on Sunday


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Rafa has any sense he will.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Crouch is one of the few players that causes Chelsea's defence real panic, he has to start.

Also, Rafa needs to learn that Kuyt is a striker and not a midfielder, and stop making him be a workhorse who doesn't get in attacking positions. He drops as deep as Alonso some games :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> The only guarantee is that Crouch will start against Chelsea on Sunday


You'd think so, thoigh we need to make a real partnership, and I think it really needs to be Torres and Kuyters. But for this match it has to be Crouch, after that hopefully it will be Torres and Kuyt cause that worked well against Villa and gave them trouble. Kuyt drops a long way back but I think he chooses to. 

Last time United played bad in quick succession that I can remember was losing 2-1 to Pompey then going on to draw with Boro. I think they were back to back games....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> You'd think so, thoigh we need to make a real partnership, and I think it really needs to be Torres and Kuyters. But for this match it has to be Crouch, after that hopefully it will be Torres and Kuyt cause that worked well against Villa and gave them trouble. Kuyt drops a long way back but I think he chooses to.


Id like to see Crouch and Torres start against Chelsea on Sunday, but who'll play Wednesday? My guess is Kuyt and Crouch, i feel Torres may be rested for Sunday.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I see Torres getting a rest.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Torres won't be rested, especially against Chelsea. I'd put money on it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think he means rested against Toulouse and then starting against Chelsea.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I find it funny people try and guess Liverpools team, i bet Rafa doesn't even know what the team will be himself untill match-day...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it's not an easy task to predict that team.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Crouch is a must starter, he causes Chelsea so many problems. Rafa would be insane to leave him out.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

There were only three differences in the team against Villa to the team i predicted, and 2 of them were made up by subs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> There were only three differences in the team against Villa to the team i predicted, and 2 of them were made up by subs.


Here you go:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats patronising


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I LOL'd tbh


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I find it funny people try and guess Liverpools team, i bet Rafa doesn't even know what the team will be himself untill match-day...




You do know that Al's team rotation percentage was only just lower than Rafas last season? And that we won more games after we rotated than when we didnt?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Here you go:


Thx. :agree: 

I was just trying to prove the team isn't all that unpredictable.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

its great to be a saints fan :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You lost 4-1, rit?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KME said:


> You lost 4-1, rit?


 And they are 2-1 down tonight.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah and losing 2-1 now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great stuff.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i can't see us nicking the late goal 

edit-fulltime saints are out


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I haven't been online since the game, so my opinions on stuff 

Rooney - bad news, obviously, but we can cope. I think Saha's nearly fit, which is a bonus, and Tevez is capable of filling Rooney's role. In terms of what it means for England...I don't care. England are shite anyway. 

Tevez - massive opportunity for him, I hope that he delivers and plays well against Pompey. That'd be brilliant for us and for him as a player. I think he can be a very good player.

The Pompey game - we should win this. We need to get back on track, and I have no doubts that we will. Loads of goals/brilliant performances would help in terms of morale.


There you go, that was the daily spam post from me :hb :$

Oh, and I've just read that the last time we drew on the first day of the season was the 98/99 season. We then went on to win the Treble.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I haven't been online since the game, so my opinions on stuff
> 
> Rooney - bad news, obviously, but we can cope. I think Saha's nearly fit, which is a bonus, and Tevez is capable of filling Rooney's role. In terms of what it means for England...I don't care. England are shite anyway.
> 
> ...


i hope you beat pompey


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Oh, and I've just read that the last time we drew on the first day of the season was the 98/99 season. We then went on to win the Treble.


Oh fucking really?!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oh fucking really?!


I said it for the benefit of Liverpool fans who don't know what a real treble is.


Sorry.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What so that wasn't true then, what a silly/odd thing to say.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, did twats son win 

You won't get the treble either :side:

EDIT: You suck Alex


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What so that wasn't true then, what a silly/odd thing to say.


 

I read that the last time we drew on the first game of a season was 98/99, the season we won the treble. Then I joked about Liverpool's treble. What's silly/odd about that?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought you meant you only said we drew and won the treble as a joke to piss Liverpool fans off. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't get what you meant then Ben either :$

EDIT: O.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, even I make mistakes. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I thought you meant you only said we drew and won the treble as a joke to piss Liverpool fans off. :$


Oh, I thought you said 'Oh fucking really' to me stating the obvious by saying we won the treble. Sorry 

:$ As you were lads, I've confused everyone.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome, i knew there was a reason i wasn't pissed off yesterday.

I might have to put a little bet on now.....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Balls, forgot to watch the Saints. They lost? Fucking hell.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So we're going to win the treble after all, excellent.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Darren Ferguson has been taught by the best manager ever tbh, he'll get the posh promoted this year.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

KME said:


> Balls, forgot to watch the Saints. They lost? Fucking hell.....


saints had the chances to win the game


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Darren Ferguson has been taught by the best manager ever tbh, he'll get the posh promoted this year.


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Dad likes Southampton for some reason :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I like them too. I used to live very close to the ground and always disliked Pompey.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Dre said:


> My Dad likes Southampton for some reason :lmao


your dad likes a great club


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hate every team apart from United.  Although, I have a soft spot for Spurs, and there's usually a team in the relegation zone who I like for some reason.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

my second time is liverpool as most of my mates are fans of liverpool. The football teams i hate are Arsenal,Derby and Pompey


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ Good Stuff.

I only like Liverpool, Marine, Celtic, Barca. I always have a softspot for Tottenham and West Ham also.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> ^^^^ Good Stuff.
> 
> I only like Liverpool, Marine, Celtic, Barca. I always have a softspot for Tottenham and West Ham also.


*ONLY* like 4 teams? lolz

I like 1 team and enjoy watching many other teams.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

I hate Man Utd with a passion, but love watching them, for obvious reasons, hate Arsenal because of Wenger, got a soft spot for Newcastle and West Ham because their fans are so loyal.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

liveforever said:


> I hate Man Utd with a passion, but love watching them


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like Marine only a little less than Liverpool. There ground is practically down my road, and i used to watch them everyweek.

LOLOLOL at that.

I don't love the other two teams as much, but always want them to win when they play.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

who are Marine?


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah that doesn't really make sense.


Course it does, they play amazing football, but alex ferguson is the biggest prick I've ever seen, and there are so many glory supporters who who pretend to know about football yet they couldnt even name their own starting 11. As soon as they start playing like Chelsea, I'll just straight hate them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

liveforever said:


> Course it does, they play amazing football, but alex ferguson is the biggest prick I've ever seen, and there are so many glory supporters who who pretend to know about football yet they couldnt even name their own starting 11. As soon as they start playing like Chelsea, I'll just straight hate them.


1. Fergie is one of them most honest, respected and best managers on this planet, dont ever call him a prick.

2. Every team has glory hunters, and since were the biggest/best team in the world, we have more.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fergie is a prick, and Liveforever, Marine are a Unibond League Team.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 1. Fergie is one of them most honest, respected and best managers on this planet, dont ever call him a prick.
> 
> 2. Every team has glory hunters, and since were the biggest/best team in the world, we have more.


utd are not the best team in the world


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Fergie is a prick, and Liveforever, Marine are a Unibond League Team.


Why is Fergie a prick?

I cant understand these retarded assumptions.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United might have been the biggest, but never the best team in the World.

Why's Fergie a prick:

He's arrogant
He chews like a fuck up
He has a red face
He thinks he is 100% always right
He thinks he is the greatest manager ever
He uses intimadatary tactics
He manages my most hated team ever


I pretty much hate everything, and every action about him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> United might have been the biggest, but *never* the best team in the World.


Never?

:lmao

And what do you mean, "might have been the biggest"? We cleary are, have been for a long time.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 1. Fergie is one of them most honest, respected and best managers on this planet, dont ever call him a prick.
> 
> 2. Every team has glory hunters, and since were the biggest/best team in the world, we have more.



I'll call him what I like, thanks, I dont support Man Utd, and he is a prick, and a fucking big one at that. I'm sure you dont think that, but hey.

Best team in the world??? Nah, I didnt see you win the champions league, well for 8 years, so theres no way you can call yourself that till you win that again.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

madrid>united


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't see how Fergie is a prick, always says what he feels, honest and not an utter shit.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

AC Milan = best team in the world.



Role Model said:


> I don't see how Fergie is a prick, always says what he feels, honest and not an utter shit.


If you support Man Utd, then you will think that. If you support another team, he comes across as an arrogant dickhead.

Edit: shit double post, sorry.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Never?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> And what do you mean, "might have been the biggest"? We cleary are, have been for a long time.


You really don't look too far into words. When he says "Might have been the biggest" he is saying "yeah, you are the biggest but you're not the best" Read in between the lines. And never could also be used in another way. 

In point "United the best team in the world? Never" Never being used as "no way2 

It's all very clever tbh


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't see how Fergie is a prick, always says what he feels, honest and not an utter shit.


Exactly.

Only bitterness and Jealously can explain there "feelings".


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

If anyone is a prick then its Rafa Benitez, Whats with him trying to force us to sell Heinze to him. He comes out and says well the lawyers are working on pushing a deal through.

Whats to push through he is contracted to Utd and Utd dont want to sell him. Now that is being a prick.

And the biggest prick out of all managers has to be Jose Mourinho, He wines about getting players injured all the time and also cannot take defeat.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I gotta back MUF up here. There's glory hunting United fans, sure, I've been called one myself (for the record, I'm not).

We might not be the best team in the world, but we're one of the best. Best team in England IMO, and I'm not being biased.

And liveforever, what do you mean 'as soon as we start playing like Chelsea'? Did you watch us at all last season? We played the best football in England, it was fluent, attacking and effective. We're nothing like Chelsea.

Edit - LOL at the post saying Madrid > United. Not true. AC Milan, maybe. Not Madrid.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> If anyone is a prick then its Rafa Benitez, Whats with him trying to force us to sell Heinze to him. He comes out and says well the lawyers are working on pushing a deal through.
> 
> Whats to push through he is contracted to Utd and Utd dont want to sell him. Now that is being a prick.


Benitez struggles to speak fucking english, how the hell is he a prick he rarely says anything. You're judging him on prue media speculation. Fergie's mind games are what annoy me, him managing our closest rivals and hating us is hardly going to make me a fan of him either.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I couldn't careless whether Benitez is a prick.

And i hate Ferguson, i don't see how it is being bitter.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Madrid has been rather average for a good few seasons now and I agree that Milan have been far superior in the last few years. 

I dont think they will be for that much longer due to most of their players being old. Unless they bring young players through or sign some, I cant see them being the best in the world.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Benitez struggles to speak fucking english, how the hell is he a prick he rarely says anything. *You're judging him on prue media speculation.* Fergie's mind games are what annoy me, him managing our closest rivals and hating us is hardly going to make me a fan of him either.


Benitez comes out and says that you will sign Heinze and the laywers will force the deal, how the fuck is that media specualtion?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MUF, name one time Man Utd where the best team in the world? Never. Bayern were better than you in 99, so don;t say 99.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I gotta back MUF up here. There's glory hunting United fans, sure, I've been called one myself (for the record, I'm not).
> 
> We might not be the best team in the world, but we're one of the best. Best team in England IMO, and I'm not being biased.
> 
> ...



I know, read my post again, I said I hate Man Utd, but because of the amazing football they play, like watching matches they are involved in. As soon as they START playing like Chelsea, I will just hate them fully, watching and in general.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> Benitez struggles to speak fucking english, how the hell is he a prick he rarely says anything. You're judging him on prue media speculation. Fergie's mind games are what annoy me, him managing our closest rivals and hating us is hardly going to make me a fan of him either.


Excuse me but I heard him say it. So dont go jumping to little conclusions just because you dont like what you hear. Obviously I listen to Rafa alot more than you and I dont even support his team.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I gotta back MUF up here. There's glory hunting United fans, sure, I've been called one myself (for the record, I'm not).
> 
> We might not be the best team in the world, but we're one of the best. Best team in England IMO, and I'm not being biased.
> 
> ...


Greatest team in the english history is Liverpool


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

AC Milan are nothing really very special. They aren't regular winners of their league and their team isn't up to much now. Granted they beat us but they hardly played like "teh best team in teh whole of teh earth!!1"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Benitez isn't really a prick in my mind anyways....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

How is Ferguson a prick? Seriously, give me some proper reasons. He's a brilliant manager, his record shows that. He's the best manager the English game has ever seen (maybe bar Matt Busby, though you can't compare the two).

I'm trying to be as un-biased as I can here, but blind hate of someone like Ferguson is just crazy.

Edit - Undertaker1989, I never said in English football history, I said now. You can't compare Liverpool of yesteryear to United anyway, it was a completely different game. Plus, United's success has been relatively consistent, whereas Liverpool really only had a one-off spell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> Greatest team in the english history is Liverpool


So true. 

Being successful doesn't mean that your not a prick.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> MUF, name one time Man Utd where the best team in the world? Never. Bayern were better than you in 99, so don;t say 99.


LOL, no they weren't. I guess the treble means shit.

1968, and around 1993/1994 we were the best in the world aswell.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Saying Liverpool was the greatest team in English History is right because of the 80's but what are they now. No better than 3rd place every season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Excuse me but I heard him say it. So dont go jumping to little conclusions just because you dont like what you hear. Obviously I listen to Rafa alot more than you and I dont even support his team.


He said WE ARE HOPEFULL THAT OUR LAWYERS CAN FORCE A DEAL, he didn't come across arrogant like you said and assured that the deal would go through, it won't and he knows it along with everybody else. Why wouldn't he want to force a deal, god forbid we want to streanghen our squad. Chelsea wanted to take our captain when we clearly said we didn't want him to go, but none of us have any huge hate for Mourinho or Chelsea.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Stop living in the past :side:

And they battered you for that match, you snatched it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It is rather hysterical that when fighting, or arguments erupt in this section, MUF is always involved, although I am sure it is just a striking coinidence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> He said WE ARE HOPEFULL THAT OUR LAWYERS CAN FORCE A DEAL, he didn't come across arrogant like you said and assured that the deal would go through, it won't and he knows it along with everybody else. Why wouldn't he want to force a deal, god forbid we want to streanghen our squad. Chelsea wanted to take our captain when we clearly said we didn't want him to go,* but none of us have any huge hate for Mourinho or Chelsea.*


You must be the only ones. :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> He said WE ARE HOPEFULL THAT OUR LAWYERS CAN FORCE A DEAL, he didn't come across arrogant like you said and assured that the deal would go through, it won't and he knows it along with everybody else. Why wouldn't he want to force a deal, god forbid we want to streanghen our squad. Chelsea wanted to take our captain when we clearly said we didn't want him to go, but none of us have any huge hate for Mourinho or Chelsea.


There is a difference between wanting a player and causing trouble trying to get the player. If they had kept bidding and gone up to about 20 Million i'm sure Utd would have let him go. Not that that would happen .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Stop living in the past :side:
> 
> And they battered you for that match, you snatched it.


We won it, that's all that mattered. Overall in that tournament, we were probably the best team, we put in some brilliant performances IMO. Don't let the final result overshadow the entire season.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Stop living in the past :side:
> 
> And they battered you for that match, you snatched it.


They battered us and we won.

I suposse we won the league and FA Cup by fluke that year aswell....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can't say I like Jose, but I don't think he's a twat, I think he's intelligent and funny in some ways.

And erm, this is football, not ballet, transfers can be ruthless at times. I find it funny you talk about causing trouble to get a player and the most forced one of the summer is Tevez who West Ham clearly wanted to keep.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very bored of Ste Vs MUF every night....



POD-MU said:


> There is a difference between wanting a player and causing trouble trying to get the player. If they had kept bidding and gone up to about 20 Million i'm sure Utd would have let him go.


Heinze is causing the trouble, along with his agent, not really Liverpool.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> We won it, that's all that mattered. Overall in that tournament, we were probably the best team, we put in some brilliant performances IMO. Don't let the final result overshadow the entire season.


I know, i was just stating that in that year, they were a better team than you.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Enigma said:


> How is Ferguson a prick? Seriously, give me some proper reasons. He's a brilliant manager, his record shows that. He's the best manager the English game has ever seen (maybe bar Matt Busby, though you can't compare the two).
> 
> I'm trying to be as un-biased as I can here, but blind hate of someone like Ferguson is just crazy.
> 
> Edit - Undertaker1989, I never said in English football history, I said now. You can't compare Liverpool of yesteryear to United anyway, it was a completely different game. Plus, United's success has been relatively consistent, whereas Liverpool really only had a one-off spell.



Its not blind hate, he just seems so arrogant and irriating and his babyish tantrums like he wont speak to the BBC and tried to bully Geoff Shreeves (think thats his name, cant remember right now) doesnt exactly endear him to non-supporters, tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If Liverpool didnt want him none of this would be happening, thus its there fault


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Liverpool won the CL in 2005 on penalties does that really mean they were the best in europe. They obviously wernt the best in normal time.



Role Model said:


> Heinze is causing the trouble, along with his agent, not really Liverpool.


Yeah Its a bit of all three I think. I wouldnt mind if we got a good fee for him anyways.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

if man utd are so good why do they need to spends millions of pounds on new players each season ?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> If Liverpool didnt want him none of this would be happening, thus its there fault


Haha I guess so.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> if man utd are so good why do they need to spends millions of pounds on new players each season ?


Because every other team spends millions of pounds on new players each season! :no:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Undertaker1989 said:


> if man utd are so good why do they need to spends millions of pounds on new players each season ?


Torres was bought for the biggest transfer fee this summer. Kinda blows that arguement.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> if man utd are so good why do they need to spends millions of pounds on new players each season ?


Thats a bit daft, to stay at the top of the tree.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> if man utd are so good why do they need to spends millions of pounds on new players each season ?


You have to build on success and move forward, anyone will tell you that. Football changes, you can't stand still. 

Plus, we only got Carrick last year, and won the Premiership. That throws your argument right out the window.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Because every other team spends millions of pounds on new players each season! :no:


Arsenal don't and they always seem to do well each season


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Liverpool won the CL in 2005 on penalties does that really mean they were the best in europe. They obviously wernt the best in normal time.


I know. I would obviously ahve had it your way round in 1999 also. We were shit mostly in 2005, nowhere near the best team in Europe, or England.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Liverpool won the CL in 2005 on penalties does that really mean they were the best in europe. They obviously wernt the best in normal time.


We knocked out Juve, Chelsea, Beyer Leverkusen (the bunch you lot mocked us for losing to and then went and knocked you out in the semi's) and battled our way through a group with numerous injured players and guys like Traore and Biscan in the team and went on to win in an incredible final in our managers first year in charge. Trying ot make it out to be bad is rather silly.

To quote Tyledsly on that night: "They have beaten the teams that matter"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Arsenal really have done well recently.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> Arsenal don't and they always seem to do well each season


You can't compare United to Arsenal. They're a 4th/5th place team now, we're favourites for the title. You have some odd opinions.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> We knocked out Juve, Chelsea, Beyer Leverkusen (the bunch you lot mocked us for losing to and then went and knocked you out in the semi's) and battled our way through a group with numerous injured players and guys like Traore and Biscan in the team and went on to win in an incredible final in our managers first year in charge. Trying ot make it out to be bad is rather silly.
> 
> To quote Tyledsly on that night: "They have beaten the teams that matter"


I didnt say it was bad, I was just stating that Liverpool were hardly the best team in Europe that season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Undertaker1989 needs to go to bed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Manchester United are a great team to watch. I remember when they were scoring 2 or 3 goals in 30 minutes on a regular basis last season and thinking "Fuck, Chelsea have no chance". Despite this, I don't think Utd are the best team in the world. 

One of the best, but not the best.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Undertaker1989 needs to go to bed.


As does liveforever, who gave me rep with the comment 'Just because I dont support man u??'


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Arsenal would be spending big if they hadnt spent loads on their new stadium. I'm sure of it. I bet they wish they had stayed at Highbury now .


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Honestly, I have never seen why people think Arsenal are a good team. I would rather watch League 1 Football than watch them. Thier policy for last season, and yesterdays game was trying to pass it into the net.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Manchester United are a great team to watch. I remember when they were scoring 2 or 3 goals in 30 minutes on a regular basis last season and thinking "Fuck, Chelsea have no chance". Despite this, I don't think Utd are the best team in the world.
> 
> One of the best, but not the best.


Last year, we were the best team in Europe.

The Prem is the best league in the world and we won it. FA Cup Finalist and CL Semi-finalists.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i mark it when the Fa introduces the transfer budget limitations


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I didnt say it was bad, I was just stating that Liverpool were hardly the best team in Europe that season.


No, we were busy knocking out the best teams in Europe so I can't say I agree. No we certainly weren't the best overall team, but who was? Barca, knocked out by Chelsea who then became favorites and were knocked out by us. Juve were up there, we knocked them out too. Then it was Milan, and we beat them too. We weren't the best in Europe but the teams we beat underlined how great the victory was.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I remember when Arsenal were a decent team.


Hehe, Arsenal.



Undertaker1989, please shut up, your random remarks are almost as annoying as Bradley's.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Arsenal went out there actually looking to score goals and actually changed how they played from time to time, they might do well.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Undertaker1989 said:


> i mark it when the Fa introduces the transfer budget limitations


It wont happen, There is too much money in the game these days.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> i mark it when the Fa introduces the transfer budget limitations


I hope they do it now, we have the best squad and a young squad.

We would win the league for years to come.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> if man utd are so good why do they need to spends millions of pounds on new players each season ?


Are you stupid? 

Every team, no matter who you are wants to build a team to the best fit they can, hence spending millions. You will be hard pressed to find one team in the Premiership, or the Championship for that matter who did not.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It would be too hard to introduce transfer limitations.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Arsenal need to bring in some older, experienced players, and actually try to score. They should be a top team, and they've shown they can be - they beat us twice last season. They need to win the games that really matter though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea are far worse culprits at spending money than us, so why aren't they being mentioned?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

West Ham, Man City and Sunderland just to name a few spent alot this summer and they are not even in the top 4.

Only this season have we spent more than Chelsea, Because for some reason they were happy with signing free transfers.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Chelsea are far worse culprits at spending money than us, so why aren't they being mentioned?


Because we won the league, shit like this always happens.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Undertaker1989 said:


> i mark it when the Fa introduces the transfer budget limitations


So you don't lose the players who can't stand Southampton and know they are not coming back up anytime soon?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> West Ham, Man City and Sunderland just to name a few spent alot this summer and they are not even in the top 4.


good point my take my remark back


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Because we won the league, shit like this always happens.


Yeah my bad, I guess it was always going to happen.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Arsenal need to bring in some older, experienced players, and actually try to score. They should be a top team, and they've shown they can be - they beat us twice last season. They need to win the games that really matter though.


They miss Sol Campbell. Never understood why they let him go. He is still a top Defender and could do a job for any Premirship team, maybe except Manchester United as they are set in CD.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

There really isnt that many Chelsea fans on this board that post. Suprising really I can only think of The Showstopper and Bradders.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We get shit on alot more than United do in this thread.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> We get shit on alot more than United do in this thread.


Move on Ste  

Tru tho....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> We get shit on alot more than United do in this thread.


Yeah most likely, due to how many Pool fans their are on here. Chelsea and Arsenal would get more if they had more fans on here.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, this site is mainly Liverpool and Man Utd fans.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah most likely, due to how many Pool fans their are on here. Chelsea and Arsenal would get more if they had more fans on here.


I doubt it. There is more United fans than anyone and since all of your fans dislike Liverpool it leads to a lot of Liverpool bashing. Chelsea fans would get it, but not as much tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh well we'll never know unless some more football fans join, hopefully they're not idiots though, we have enough.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> I doubt it. There is more United fans than anyone and since all of your fans dislike Liverpool it leads to a lot of Liverpool bashing. Chelsea fans would get it, but not as much tbh.


You obviously dislike us aswell so dont try to come across as saints.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Obviously we dislike United, but apart from a few, i like all of the United fans, so i don;t try and shit on every single thing they do, unless prompted.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre said:


> Obviously we dislike United, but apart from a few, i like all of the United fans, so i don;t try and shit on every single thing they do, unless prompted.


I like all the Liverpool fans, Just dont agree with them sometimes :agree:.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> You obviously dislike us aswell so dont try to come across as saints.


Pfft, for a Liverpool fan I praise United alot more than I should. I hate United, but I don't go pasting it all over the thread. Neither do the rest of us. 

I like most of the United fans here.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dre said:


> Obviously we dislike United, but apart from a few, i like all of the United fans, so i don;t try and shit on every single thing they do, unless prompted.


Me too. Seems whatever we do, they get "dissed" for it. I could understand it if we were bad, or losing but after you have won a hard fought match, I just really don't get it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm reasonably fair to all teams, mostly jokey really.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I like all the Liverpool fans, Just dont agree with them sometimes :agree:.


Yeah, likewise, normally the same.

I do normally get into these Man Utd vs Liverpool arguments, but i'm just defending my team, i aint going to let it get shit on. If that made any sense :$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm reasonably fair to all teams, mostly jokey really.


I have learnt not to take you seriously. 

...

:$

<3


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre said:


> Yeah, likewise, normally the same.
> 
> I do normally get into these Man Utd vs Liverpool arguments, but i'm just defending my team, i aint going to let it get shit on. If that made any sense :$


Il do the same, Just wont get into full on arguements over it because that is pathetic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's best when people think I'm joking, and I'm not. Head fuckkk.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I probably get more wound up over it than i should. It just irritates me sometimes how we can't have a civilised conversation without us getting shitted on.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Yeah, likewise, normally the same.
> 
> I do normally get into these Man Utd vs Liverpool arguments, but i'm just defending my team, i aint going to let it get shit on. If that made any sense :$


Same way I feel.

I defend my team, I feel I have to. I'll sometimes bash a team, but I don't always mean it. I bash Liverpool occasionally, but when it's all said and done...when all the smoke has cleared...I'm still able to cut Rock promos  

But no, seriously, when it's all said and done, I'm still friends with those here who I consider friends.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's best when people think I'm joking, and I'm not. Head fuckkk.


Russo Swerve.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Same Alex, and i hope i'm considered a friend :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Same Alex, and i hope i'm considered a friend :side:


Who are you again? 


Yeah, you can be my friend :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, nearly all the United Fans in this thread are my friends, apart from three of them have sent me annoying images recently in Rep


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I just got a nice one from POD. 

I'm pretty cool with most of the United fans.......I think.....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Yeah, nearly all the United Fans in this thread are my friends, apart from three of them have sent me annoying images recently in Rep


I concur.






Actually, that formation image is useless now Rooney's injured


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Its amazing how well Vidic and Evra did last season. Vidic in particular I would have to put up there with the best centre backs in the world.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD your sig is over the limits.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorted thanks for not warning.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

POD-MU said:


> Its amazing how well Vidic and Evra did last season. Vidic in particular I would have to put up there with the best centre backs in the world.



Vidic surprised me to an extent. He played rather solidly all through the season. Evra wasn't a great surprise. I knew the guy could play rather well on his day.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Dang, sucks that Rooney is out for two months.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, they have Tevez, and Saha when he gets back, who are more than adequete cover.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah, Utd will most likely win. I expect Tevez to score, it just seems like fate


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That would be nice, but honestly as long as someone scores and we win, I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

What do you think will happen in the Spurs/Everton game tonight?

I expect a 2-1 Everton win


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who's at home? If it's Spurs they'll win, after the disappointing performance on Saturday. If Everton are at home, I'll give them the edge slightly.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It's at White Hart Lane, but I still think Everton will edge it.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

As I said in the other thread, Everton will edge it, as Spurs have a lot of injuries.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I fancy Spurs to take it, they were so average at the weekend, Jol won't let them slip up again.

What injuries do Spurs have, have they got some since Saturday or what?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They have Dawson, King, Lennon, Bale, Lee and Ekotto all out. Plus Berbatov and Keane might be rested apparently.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well if he rests them, they deserve to lose, that would make no sense.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah, I read that here.



The Times Online said:


> Martin Jol, the Tottenham manager, will consider shuffling his striking options after watching his misfiring side sink at Sunderland on the opening day of the season. Darren Bent is poised to make his full competitive debut after appearing as a second half substitute at the Stadium of Light while Jermain Defoe is also pushing for a start. Michael Dawson faces a late fitness test on the ankle problem which ruled him out on Saturday, while Gareth Bale (thigh), Ledley King, Aaron Lennon, Young-Pyo Lee and Benoit Assou-Ekotto (all knee) are all still injured.


Strange decision really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well it'd be nice to see two English strikers playing together, I hope that happens actually.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose. Bent deserves to start anyway, potential top scorer this season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Should be a good match, I said these two teams would finish 5th and 6th, so by my logic it should be close. I fancy Spurs.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd go for a score draw, 2-2 i would predict, Berbatov getting a brace and im not sure who for Everton. Should be entertaining, both sides should play some good attacking football especially spurs, if anyone will nick this i'd give it too them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The atmosphere in there will be immense tomorrow night :agree:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

At fratton park?

I doubt it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Portsmouth fans are always fantastic, add in our fantastic away fans and it will be awesome.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killer K said:


> At fratton park?
> 
> I doubt it.


I was talking about the away end as it has a roof now.

And Fratton park > you.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HLAp9P7eGyY

When he scores tomorrow, he *HAS* to do that.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been their once and it wasnt too great, i believe it was Argyle/Portmouth a few years back.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I go to Fratton Park quite alot, always full of atmosphere. I'll be there for Liverpool/Pompey this year hopefully.

Glad they finally got a roof on the away end


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ :lmao WTF is Tevez doing in that video?


Killer K said:


> At fratton park?
> 
> I doubt it.


 

Portsmouth have some of the best supporters in the league, they will have a great atmosphere.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killer K said:


> I've been their once and it wasnt too great, i believe it was Argyle/Portmouth a few years back.


Plymouth Argyle? And you why it wasnt great?!?!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Got any picks of the away end with the roof? I want to see what it looks like. :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Got any picks of the away end with the roof? I want to see what it looks like. :$


I already posted one


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

the message you entered is too short, it must be 5 characters long.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I already posted one


It was a nice red X


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I already posted one


It was a red x for me :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nothing showed up for me, you don't get little red x's with Firefox.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh well, i can see it, and it looks odd.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Post the link.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The main battle tonight, will probably be between whomever Everton play at Centre Back, and Berbatov and Bent.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^^ I concur.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm slightly disappointed Everton aren't at home tonight. I love watching football is bollocks weather.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Defoe gets a game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd like Defoe to play, but especially after the Sunderland game, i can see Jol going with Bent and Berba.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Defoe is a decent player, but he is very inconsistant, maybe due to the fact that he plays one game then doesn't play for a few weeks. He does have a good shot on him and it's hard to predict what he will do.

I'm suprised he hasn't left Spurs to somewhere he will get more games.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=indexvv0.jpg

Thats obviously just the frame, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If Defoe wants his career to go anywhere, he needs to leave Spurs


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=indexvv0.jpg
> 
> Thats obviously just the frame, but you get the idea.


Yah, that looks OK.

I thought they were moving to a new stadium in a few years. So it seems a bit pointless to add to Fratton Park now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was just on SSN, could have saved alot of hassle


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Defoe will hardly get any games for Spurs. I can see him just getting the odd sub appearance. He wont get in the team in front of Keane, Berbatov and Bent. He should have gone when Bent arrived.

Anyone have a stream for Everton vs Spurs.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Anyone have a stream for Everton vs Spurs.


It might be on this site, on one of the stream channels. I can't guarantee it though.

http://www.goaltube.org/


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Any idea why when I open a stream on sopcast it always comes up with the do you want to send error report then closes.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Any idea why when I open a stream on sopcast it always comes up with the do you want to send error report then closes.


You tried reinstalling?? Could be something corrupted.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't you have Sky Sports?


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Dre said:


> Don't you have Sky Sports?


Everyone should have sky sports, it should be the law.:agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I have Sky Sports, but I'm going away for a couple of days, so I'ma need a stream for tonights game. Hopefully Matt's one worls :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think I could live without Sky Sports. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Virtually impossible. No live football is torture.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pretty much. I've had it since it came out pretty much.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I have Sky Sports, Just people watching the TV .


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Upgrading to Virgin Media XL next week, so at least I'll have Setanta now.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*That Sultana...sorry Des, Setanta advert sucks. So damn annoying. Hot girl though. And for the record - Anichebe is good, like Vaughan.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Setanta is amazing!!!11!11


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Setanta is amazing!!!11!11


It is, £9.99 a month or £6 per match?? Setanta rocks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Bluenoses best lose, or they could well be above us after two matches each.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Will this be on sopcast?

Everton vs. Spurs that is...


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Will this be on sopcast?


Should be, everything is.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Setanta is the new Premiership Plus isnt it?.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ Yeah.

It is on Sopcast, yes.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Good job all of the big games and most of Utd's are on Sky Sports. So if there is one game you want can you buy it single?.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't think so, you have to buy all 12 channels i think.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Dre said:


> I don't think so, you have to buy all 12 channels i think.


Only a tenner a month, thats nothing to £18 a week on premplus.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If setanta set up something like a 2 pound a game system they would be much more succesful depending on the matches they would show. I would certainly be prepared to spend that money on Arsenal games every week.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm on about if you just want to watch one of the matches on Setanta sports. Can you pay like for just the one match.

I'm hoping for Spurs win tonight, They are probably my 3rd team. After Utd and West Ham.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I'm on about if you just want to watch one of the matches on Setanta sports. Can you pay like for just the one match.
> 
> I'm hoping for Spurs win tonight, They are probably my 3rd team. After Utd and West Ham.


Its not legal anymore, thats why Premplus died.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is it not legal, I thought it was a con but never illegal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I'm on about if you just want to watch one of the matches on Setanta sports. *Can you pay like for just the one match.*I'm hoping for Spurs win tonight, They are probably my 3rd team. After Utd and West Ham.


Nope  The dying of PremPlus ended all that stuff.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It isn't illegal


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

What time is the kick-off tonight?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I would be grateful if anyone who has Setanta Sports could stream it too me via webcam .

Only if its a Utd game.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Dre said:


> It isn't illegal


Maybe illegal is the wrong word, but that television body offcom or something, ruled that Sky cannot charge for single games and charge people for Sky Sports, hence them relinquishing some games to Setanta, they also ruled that Setanta can't do the same thing, which is why its a subscription service. They also told Sky they had to show some matches on terrestial TV, so keep an eye out for matches on Sky 3 and Sky Sports news, both available on Freeview.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I mark when Setanta put free games on...

Last night they cut off Kilmarnock vs. Dundee United half way through, it was quite a good game aswell, nice atmosphere for such a small stadium.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Utd vs Pompey not on any of the Sports channels. If so thats stupid considering Boro and Wigan are on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> Is Utd vs Pompey not on any of the Sports channels. If so thats stupid considering Boro and Wigan are on.


It's not, they're getting rid of the shit games early, which makes sense.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Liverpool/Toulouse on Setanta = :no:

I think the Arsenal game is on it aswell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It is directly afterwards.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

There is another team on as well I think before the Liverpool match. Is it Rangers?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Terrific, why does it have to be a 3.30 kick off??? I could pub it i suppose as i'll be out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ You've been out too much recently :side: It could be considered 3-1 now though :side:

I'd guess a 3.30 KO, i'll need to finish my round of golf soonish.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> ^^^ You've been out too much recently It could be considered 3-1 now though


 msn it?

Celtic are playing arent they?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> msn it?
> 
> Celtic are playing arent they?


Half Time i'll come on 

Yeah, after us an Arsenal. I've forgot who they have, but it is hard if i remember right.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-0 Everton already. Lescott.

He's in my fantasy team


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck. I can't believe the blue noses have scored 3 goals this season already, they looked horribel in pre season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haha Lescott, Spurs defence really is a mess.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He's in mine aswell 


Dre said:


> Fuck. I can't believe the blue noses have scored 3 goals this season already, *they looked horribel in pre season.*


PRE-SEASON MEANS FUCK ALL!!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Who the fuck is Lescott :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think he might well be in both mine here, and in school. I remember regretting having so many Everton players in mine anyway.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

1-0 Everton


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lescott is a good player. At this rate Bale will be back playing at St. Mary's next season. Ok, maybe I am dreaming, but still. 

Tottenham? Top 4? Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killer K said:


> Who the fuck is Lescott :lmao


Seriously?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> PRE-SEASON MEANS FUCK ALL!!


It really doesn't.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow, after all the hype Spurs arent looking good at all, especially the defence :no:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I am going to have to buy Sentana soon.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Lescott is a good player.* At this rate Bale will be back playing at St. Mary's next season*. Ok, maybe I am dreaming, but still.
> 
> Tottenham? Top 4? Give me a fucking break.


i hope he does


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Great defending there nearly Everton. This could be a great game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Jagielka should be starting for Everton.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Berbatov should of scored, Bent did well though, nice work too pull of the shot.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

The defence had a cock up there, come on spurs :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berbs should have gone to us, silly goose staying with those goons.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

But if Berbatov went to you, you could have Berba, Tevez, and Rooney. That aint fair.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jesus, Tottenham are asking for trouble.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tottenham are making Everton look like attacking world beaters.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dre said:


> But if Berbatov went to you, you could have Berba, Tevez, and Rooney. That aint fair.


But...but..we have RoboCrouch. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> But...but..we have RoboCrouch. :sad:


And Torres, Kuyt and Vorinon. I'm actually quite happy with our attacking options.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really did expect better from Spurs, pretty pathetic so far.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Tottenham are making Everton look like attacking world beaters.


I like how you cant give Everton any credit, even when they are playing well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I like how you cant give Everton any credit, even when they are playing well.




Liverpool won the CL, and you still give us no credit.

Berba should have buried that chance.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Berbatov had another chance, last season he would probably of buried both of them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Why did you change the subject so quickly?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I did say I didn't think Berbatov would have as good second season.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Everton do go about things in the right matter, that is all I will say. It is just ashame for them thier Chairman is alergic to spending Money.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Why did you change the subject so quickly?


I'm using it is an example of how you never give us any credit.

1-1 lmao come on the Spurs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1-1 undeserved.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-1


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

LOL at berbatov shouting and complaining at his team mates.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fuck off Gardner, totally undeserved.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I did say I didn't think Berbatov would have as good second season.


Second season syndrome? 

...

:agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm pretty happy and that, to say the least


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Why did you change the subject so quickly?


Because your failure to give Liverpool credit, ever, is very similar to Ste's lack of credit towards Everton. Tottenham are the better team if we're honest, they just aren'
t playing like it, they are making Everton look better than they are. 

1-1, thank god.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MUF, why do you have such a like of Everton?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Where was the Everton defender marking Gardner their


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want Spurs to win, anything to stop Arsenal getting 4th.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

For some reason I was quite annoyed that Spurs just scored


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

"You'll never get a job" being sung is so awesome


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If spurs dont buy a new defender or even two, their is probably no-way of them finishing 4th, although i do fancy Newcastle for finishing forth or Man City.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lmao it was the highlight of my day.

Your a disgrace Matt.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll only be happy for spurs if Berba scores, since hes my fantasy team captain.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't want Spurs to win, they have been to cocky about the whole "we're gonna break into the top 4" thing. Doesn't matter if Everton win, they'll finish 6th at best anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The main reason i want Everton to lose is so i can laugh at all me mates on MSN.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> *I don't want Spurs to win, they have been to cocky about the whole "we're gonna break into the top 4" thing.* Doesn't matter if Everton win, they'll finish 6th at best anyway.


Meh it's more expectations than cockyness, with the quality of players, they really should be looking at breaking into the top 4.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I want spurs to win, the Everton fan they interviewed in the 442 pre season book was bare cocky :no:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> The main reason i want Everton to lose is so i can laugh at all me mates on MSN.


:agree:

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I don't want Spurs to win, they have been to cocky about the whole "we're gonna break into the top 4" thing. Doesn't matter if Everton win, they'll finish 6th at best anyway.


Exactly. Everton have no chance of finishing above us, so it really does not matter. Besides, I am not big into the hate for Everton. I don't like them but when they get 1-0 wins over teams with £40 mllion worth of strikers, you can't help but mark out.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Plus, they'd embarrass English football if they qualified for the Champions League. They'd get destroyed.

LOL, 2-1 Everton


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2-1 Eveton. Doh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> I want spurs to win, the Everton fan they interviewed in the 442 pre season book was bare cocky :no:


They all are. My mates think they're better than Liverpool :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Osman!!! What a great start to the season for him.

And hes only playing cause Cahills injured.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why do you like Everton, and bollocks


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well I don't like Everton but that was deserved.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol, they did finish above in 2004/05 though :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Spurs defence is a mess.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fucking awesome. I am sorry but seeing Spurs doing so bad is fucking awesome.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

2-1, bastards.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> They all are. My mates think they're better than Liverpool :lmao


That is stupid. They are better than Spurs however.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see this ending 3-2, not sure who to though, most likely Everton.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have missed the Premiership, and underachieving teams.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Why do you like Everton, and bollocks


Phil Neville is one of my fav playes, and he is their captain. And they have alot of good, young English players.

Oh, and they hate Liverpool aswell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I thought your whole gimmick was against scousers though. 



MrMondayNight said:


> That is stupid. They are better than Spurs however.


On the basis of this match yeah, but apart from that, my fucking ass.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Spurs will only win if Everton seriously fall apart in defence, which I don't see happening.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL at the bluenoses winning song being about Liverpool.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a gimmick? Awesome.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont think they are, Everton have had some awful games, i remember they destroyed Fulham 4-1 i think and i kept flicking channels because i was so bored. Never flick on a thrashing before but that one...



> I have a gimmick? Awesome.


Youre the sexually active member of WF


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a gimmick poster aswell MUF. All my posts are awesome :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I have a gimmick? Awesome.


It's a wrestling word....

The only good thing about this performance is Anichebe is playing well.

EDIT: lmao Jamie


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

TBH, taking the piss out of someone for having sex isn't really offensive to that person at all. Infact, props to MUF if he's getting it 

3-1 Everton :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> TBH, taking the piss out of someone for having sex isn't really offensive to that person at all. Infact, props to MUF if he's getting it


If being the key word.

Fucking Hell


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Game over.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This night is getting funnier and funnier.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Aw


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not game over ny any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Big Alan Stubbs, unlikely goal scorer's too say the least.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bye Bye Mr.Jol

Maybe not, but still, 2 defeats in a row for a team wanting to get into the top 4 is laughable.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> This night is getting funnier and funnier.


It's even funnier after seeing all the Spurs players pre season interviews, saying how this is their season and how confident of finishing 4th they are.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If Everton win, Victor best get a motherfucking goal.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

He hits the ball, he scores a goal, Alan Alan Stubs :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice new banners guys btw :$

When Alan Stubbs scores you *KNOW* you're shit :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Stubbs was immense against us last year.

I want one of those banner btw. Sissoko, Carragher, and someone else


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Nice new banners guys btw :$
> 
> When Alan Stubbs scores you *KNOW* you're shit :agree:


He scored against us last season, we aren't shit, good logic.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You know you're shit when you spend £40m on new players, yet you still lose to Everton at home.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Nice new banners guys btw


:lmao

Wonder if Spurs can get back into it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> He scored against us last season, we aren't shit, good logic.


Joke?..

It was deflected anyway apparantly.

Why is that funny Tom


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KME said:


> Bye Bye Mr.Jol
> 
> * Maybe not, but still, 2 defeats in a row for a team wanting to get into the top 4 is laughable*.


Not really,considering the amount of players they have missing.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Why is that funny Tom


I thought you were on about your profile, I guess I read the sentence too quick


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

j20 said:


> Not really,considering the amount of players they have missing.


They're at home, they have Berbatov and they have a strong squad anyway, easily able to compete and beat the likes of Everton and Sunderland. Perhaps I'm being harsh, but this is a hideous start to their season.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

dre said:


> It's a wrestling word....


OMGF?!? YOU GOTTA BE SHITTING ME :shocked:


MNM said:


> TBH, taking the piss out of someone for having sex isn't really offensive to that person at all. Infact, props to MUF if he's getting it


Yeap, thats why i finid it so funny.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Whos MNM MUF?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ I'm shitting you?

Might be spamming, but that's what i'm thinking atm.

Come on Spurs 

EDIT: Jamie, he's been editing names OMG!


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

How are Tottenham losing, 2 games in a row is unacceptable and I can see the odds being shortened for Jol to leave before the end of the season.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Est said:


> EDIT: Jamie, he's been editing names OMG!


Shut up Est :agree:

Have spurs scored?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MNM? OMGF? Those are some nice words MUF, good to hear MUF is getting some though and doesn't spend his time looking up Liverpool hating pics like we previously suspected :side: 

Spurs aren't getting back in this tbh.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Shut up Est :agree:
> 
> Have spurs scored?


Nah, second half hasn't kicked off yet mate.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Whos MNM MUF?


Mercury, Nitro and Melina.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Eminem > Nas

Thanks eimaJ

Spurs will get back into this, i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Everton will win.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Thanks eimaJ


:agree:



> Mercury, Nitro and Melina.


They were terrific.

My bad Tom, i hate living in a house with 2 women lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm thinking 3-2 or 3-3.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ryan Shawcross has scored again for Stoke, i told you hes awesome :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see 3-3 pretty obviously really.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

How's 3-3 obvious?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*No way back for Spurs I think. Berbatov has really been lacking.

Leeds are 0-0 with Macclesfield :lmao :lmao*


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> My bad Tom, i hate living in a house with 2 women lol


No worries.

It's off now though


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I would hope so Ste, shame MOTD isnt on, sounds like a good game.

Whats off Tom??? :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It'll end 4-2 to Everton.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> How's 3-3 obvious?


Well not obvious, but i can well see it happening.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Ryan Shawcross has scored again for Stoke, i told you hes awesome :agree:


*Has he been starting for Stoke recently?*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh, mmkay.

I see Everton winning 3-1. No 2nd half goals.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Berbatov hit the post.

Jamie, I mean the second half has kicked off.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Has he been starting for Stoke recently?*


2 starts, 2 goals.

Berbs hit the post 

And Arteta is a genius, too good for Everton.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Jamie, I mean the second half has kicked off.


Niiiiice 

I reckon itll end 4-1 or 2


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL, apparently Everton have made their own version of the "Best Midfield In The World" song. With Osman, Cahill, Arteta and Neville :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL, apparently Everton have made their own version of the "Best Midfield In The World" song. With Osman, Cahill, Arteta and Neville :lmao


Creative  

Best midfield in the world teams get in the CL tbh.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Neville is worthy of that title alone,


what?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL, apparently Everton have made their own version of the "Best Midfield In The World" song. With Osman, Cahill, Arteta and Neville :lmao


lmao i heard that at the Werder Breman match, They also have one to that tune solely about Arteta.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tottenham fans are a joke, booing there players already? :lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Arteta is sick though, hes in my fantasy team :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Tottenham fans are a joke, booing there players already? :lmao


Booing and whistling. It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Arteta is the best thing going for Everton by an absolute mile.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs fans have always been pathetic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Booing your own team is utterly pathetic on every level.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I LOL'd when they scored a late equaliser against Arsenal at home last season, and they celebrated like they'd won the league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I LOL'd when they scored a late equaliser against Arsenal at home last season, and they celebrated like they'd won the league.


That was awesome though, I marked.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I marked also for that, pretty good stuff.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I prefer Arsenal to Spurs.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Eh, i cant condone booing but they must be majorly pissed off, if this was liverpool :sad:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I LOL'd when they scored a late equaliser against Arsenal at home last season, and they celebrated like they'd won the league.


You'd have done the exact same thing if that happened against United or Everton.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I prefer Arsenal to Spurs.


I don't.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL at the fact Everton fans have no positive songs to sing, just about other teams, and people.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You'd have done the exact same thing if that happened against United or Everton.


If we had won. I would be happy at the time about the equaliser, but I wouldn't go around boasting about drawing at home afterwards.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Who did Defoe replace? I wasnt watching.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck me, Spurs need to get these setplays sorted out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just can't believe what a mess Spurs look, really surprised.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Who did Defoe replace? I wasnt watching.


Darren Bent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't believe the lack of chances Spurs have created this half.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL, Wayne Routledge.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He'll add width!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL, Wayne Routledge.


They must be getting desperate.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Anichebe is a beast, he just completely overpowered Zokora.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well obviously he's tough, he went the same school as me :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Zokora is pretty useless.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah, but he's black. Black people are tuff :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Racist.

Zokora did an alarmingly shit pass in the first half.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why he keeps starting I have no idea.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Because they have no one better.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Out of interest, who took the corner that led too Gardener's goal?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jermaine Jenas, England International.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Out of interest, who took the corner that led too Gardener's goal?


I'd guess Jenas.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Because they have no one better.


They'd be better off playing with 10 men instead tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's a bit to drastic Ben.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> They'd be better off playing with 10 men instead tbh.


10 men are always harder to play against than 11.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> 10 men are always harder to play against than 11.


Exactly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> 10 men are always harder to play against than 11.


My Mum always says that, so annoying.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The truth is annoying


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ron "The Truth" Killings?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

When it comes from you, yeah.

Great save then.

'Whatsup!?!'


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Your hatred towards me is sad, very sad indeed.

Makes me laugh though, so keep it coming.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

K, sure will do.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ditto Ste


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't really hate people I know on the internet. Some people annoy me though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Ditto Ste


This has nothing to do with you fool.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Joleon Lescott is a tank.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Your hatred towards me is sad, very sad indeed.
> 
> Makes me laugh though, so keep it coming.


You think people hate you? I'd agree they don't like you, but hate on the internet doesn't exist tbh. 

I must say though, most of the stuff you say about Liverpool and football in general is nothing compared to what Liverpool fans say to you 

Defoe did well, well denied by Howard.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You strongly annoy me. I find you laughable aswell though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste you need to stop going at MUF after nearly every one of his posts, I'm fucking bored of it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't you guys go a day without this argument. Seriously, it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> This has nothing to do with you fool.


 He said 'Whatsup!?!', dont be so paranoid


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> He said 'Whatsup!?!', dont be so paranoid


I was joking, thats why i put fool in the post


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, he's constantly trying to scrutinise everything i say, so i'm just stciking up for myself.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Meh, he's constantly trying to scrutinise everything i say, so i'm just stciking up for myself.


Meh, you're normally the one who starts having a go at me tbh.

End it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Meh, he's constantly trying to scrutinise everything i say, so i'm just stciking up for myself.


He really isn't, just ignore him if you can't stop yourself from fighting with him every night.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You guys need to be more like me tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

K, i'll ignore him then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Can't we all just get along?


What he said. 

Neville just broke the scoreboard :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> You guys need to be more like me tbh.


For sure, apart from the team you support, obviously....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I want to be like MMN when I grow up :side: 

Lawls, Spurs getting back into this game, nooo.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton are top of the league, somewhere Liverpool will not be this season 

Their fans are having a great time aswell, winning away is awesome if you're there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think i just saw my mates brother in the crowd


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty terrible from Spurs.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

It's finished, 3-1 to Everton.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

KME said:


> I want to be like MMN when I grow up :side:


Most people do.

LOL @ Spurs, I see Jol either getting sacked or quitting.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, until someone plays tomorrow, at earliest, i'm going to get so much abuse.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Deserved win tbh.

Spurs will have too improve if they want top 4, but looking at that defence i cant see it happening this year, i'm guessing Jol might buy another defender before September 1st.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why Ste? They've played more matches than anyone else, they're bound to be top if they win both, it's really no achievment at this stage.

Good performance by Everton, deserved th win. Diasaster for Spurs


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jol won't quit or be sacked, I wouldn't think, I still see Spurs doing well, but this really wasn't the way to start the season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> Why Ste? They've played more matches than anyone else, they're bound to be top if they win both, it's really no achievment at this stage.
> 
> Good performance by Everton, deserved th win. Diasaster for Spurs


I'll be getting abuse from my mates, that's why


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont see Jol leaving at all, i think he can turn it around quite quickly. He has the front force but the defence needs work, i think they will change some things around before the weekend.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Why? They've played more matches than anyone else, they're bound to be top if they win both, it's really no achievment at this stage.


Like Andy Gray said, its never to early to look at the league table. Or something along those lines.

Beating Tottenham at WHL is a great achievement, Everton fans can look forward to the rest of the season now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
True, but he's also said that you can't make any presumptions based on the table after just a couple of days, unless you see us finishing above you like we are now, or City, Newcastle and Everton being the top three. Good stuff from Everton but still a bit early to try and make any kind of brags about how well they're doing.


Dre said:


> I'll be getting abuse from my mates, that's why


I noticed that, but bragging after 2 games is sthilly. 

Lawls at us being above United :side:

See? Doesn't work


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton were impressive, Spurs weren't at their best, but still big result and a great start for them.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If Everton have a good season they have an outside chance of 4th. But Arsenal will still get that most likely.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton have been alot better than i thought they would be so far this season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wonder if they can keep this up though, lots of teams have a good start but soon crumble....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton look impressive, and they appear to be signing Manuel Fernandes.

If they get him and a striker, they could get in the TOP 4 again no problem.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The only problem with Fernandes is that a company owns 50% of him. Could be another "Tevez" saga.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Since they will own 50% and the other half isn't owned by a club, he should be able to play with no problems.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

3rd party ownerships aren't allowed though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well look at Tevez, actually I'm still not sure who owns him. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If Tevez is on loan, but West Ham don't own any of him anymore. Who is he on loan from??


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

God, I believe.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fernandes was ill last time for Everton. My prediction of them doing fuck all this season could wee be wrong.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I was really expecting Spurs to do well this year, with the talent they brought during the Summer, but so far, they havent obviously won a game. I know it is early in the season, but to lose 2 games straight has to be a big blow. And those losses could play a factor come the end of the season.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> God, I believe.


Robbie Fowler?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't be silly, it's Dong.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Morecambe have won at Preston.

Daniel B will be happy! :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Robbie Fowler needs to do well at Cardiff. I amrk if he gets another game at Anfield.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> Morecambe have won at Preston.
> 
> Daniel B will be happy!:lmao


Actually, he's called Killah RKO now.

Cool name.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Morecambe have won at Preston.
> 
> Daniel B will be happy! :lmao



Yeah great result for Preston, lawls.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL at Preston. Morecombe were in Marine's division a while back.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Flippin heck Preston :doh:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good job Preston


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Stoke scored in the last minute or ET and have got pens.

Shawcross will score the winner, just you wait :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What a load of fucking bollocks. No Passion what so ever, then Henderson goes and drops a clanger. Simpson got booed by everyone in attendance, fooking shocking.

What the fuck happened to Tottenham?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Stoke scored in the last minute or ET and have got pens.
> 
> Shawcross will score the winner, just you wait :side:


Seems likely really.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Tottenham are probably one of the most inconsistent teams in the Premiership. I just cant believe they lost 3-1


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Squad for tomoz:


> Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Brown, Simpson, Ferdinand, Vidic, Silvestre, Pique, Evra, O'Shea, Fletcher, Carrick, Scholes, Hargreaves, Nani, Giggs, Ronaldo, Tevez, Saha, Solskjaer.


Saha and Ole being included gets me rather excited tbh.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Solskjaer used to excite me. Since he had an awful run of injury he hasnt been the same.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

There goes Spurs' 4th place, lol.

They still might get it, but i can't see liverpool & Arsenal losing many games.

Looking forward to tomorrow ; Reading holding Chelsea to a draw anyone?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No Anderson? Apart from that though very nice, very happy to see Saha in there.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can I just tell you all how fucking lucky you are to support teams who are top fucking flight, jesus wept, I'm in shock, We just lost to MORECAMBE, we played like shrimps.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Expect jol to be out of a job if they dont win on weekend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

liveforever said:


> Expect jol to be out of a job if they dont win on weekend.


Haha no.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

My bluenose mate said that Everton are getting into the top 4 this season.

My arse.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Same is coming my way Tom :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why cause they beat a Spurs team that also lost to Sunderland? Seems a little premature to me :$


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Tom Ormo said:


> My bluenose mate said that *Everton are getting into the top 4 this season.*
> 
> My arse.


Dont be suprised if that happens.

1.Man Utd
2.Chelsea
3.Liverpool
4.Everton or Arsenal

Tbh, Spurs should be there. They cant string anything good together. I praise Martin Jol, he is a very good manager. I think Newcastle will have a good season under Allerdyce. Top 8, as they should always be.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I can still see Spurs doing well, Newcastle, Man city, Pompy.

I think Bolton will be a big let-down this season, without Big sam i don't they'll do to well.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Everton won't get top 4. Top 6 is likley.

Dunno if this has been posted...


> Thailand’s supreme court has issued an arrest warrant for Manchester City owner Thaksin Shinawatra in connection with corruption allegations.
> 
> The indictment relates to a controversial land purchase deal in Bangkok, for which both the former Thai Prime Minister and his wife Pojamarn are wanted to answer charges to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He does seem very dodgy.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow how wrong was I about Spurs, I was saying they were going to challenge Arsenal for the 4th spot. Yeah they could still do it but at the moment it doesnt look likely.

*Sunday, 26 August 2007
Barclays Premier League
Man Utd v Tottenham, 16:00*

Cant wait for that, Gotta put some away in that game .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's quite laughable.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool, Tottenham, Arsenal, Everton, City and Newcastle will have a little league of their own this season.

They could finish in any order tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it should be rather interesting, although I'd say Liverpool are a lock for 3rd unless they really fuck up.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Liverpool, Tottenham, Arsenal, Everton, City and Newcastle will have a little league of their own this season.
> 
> They could finish in any order tbh.


The good but not great league.

and top of TGBNGL is Liverpool .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can;t see any of them finishing above us.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

West Ham should be up there challenging in that league but I doubt they will do .


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Liverpool, Tottenham, Arsenal, Everton, City and Newcastle will have a little league of their own this season.


Agreed ^

I see Blackburn doing well this season, no one has mentioned them yet.

Iff Mcarthy returns soon they'll do well, they have a solid team who is improving, and i'm impressed by Santa Cruz so far, i've seen him before & he is a top player.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I can see Everton or Arsenal finishing above Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't, well maybe Arsenal, but I doubt that to be honest.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton will be hard to beat, especially when baines and cahill return.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Arsenal maybe, Everton NO.

They seem to be getting overhyped after two victories.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Arsenal maybe, Everton NO.
> 
> *They seem to be getting overhyped after two victories.*


Totally and Spurs are getting underrated after two losses. So much can happen and change, we're only 2 games into the season.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Just wondering but why does Sissoko not have a logo on his liverpool shirt in the one pic in your banner Ste?.

The shirt looks odd without the logo.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hes to young to advertise beer :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Hes to young to advertise beer :side:


That must be why, Nice avatar btw.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> That must be why, *Nice avatar btw*.


I'd like to say the same about yours, but its scary.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Hes to young to advertise beer :side:





And Matt, i aint got a clue :$


EDIT: O, i get you :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was worn during a tour of some country where it was illegal to have booze being on the teams shirt, thus the logo isn't on there. I'm sure it was something like that.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I see Everton, Blackburn and Tottenham competing for the Uefa Cup spots. Culd include Newcastle but they need a top defender. Thier defence is laughable and if Bolton had a top Striker, they would have been trounced. They have had the same problem for years.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I'd like to say the same about yours, but its scary.


Yeah I'm hoping to use a better pic of him in his new shirt after tommorow.

Just hope I can find a nice one.

I can see Bolton getting relegated this season. Without Big Sam to manage them and also they havent really got that many good players. I think they would be the team to get relegated with two of the promoted teams.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It was worn during a tour of some country where it was illegal to have booze being on the teams shirt, thus the logo isn't on there. I'm sure it was something like that.


Probablt sounds right actually. I don't know why he would do a photoshoot or whatever with no logo though.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Are we having a new away shirt this season or using the one from last year. I havent heard anything about a new away kit recently.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It was actually from a CL match in france, beer logos cannot be used on shirts in france.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> It was worn during a tour of some country where it was illegal to have booze being on the teams shirt, thus the logo isn't on there. I'm sure it was something like that.


Wasn't it when we played Bordouex (sp) in France last season in the Champions League group stages, as it is illegal to advertise alcohol in that country.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Probably sounds right again, i dos eem to remember something like that now you come to say it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that's it, I couldn't remember the exact details.


And POD we've got a new Black away shirt.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah that's it, I couldn't remember the exact details.
> 
> 
> And POD we've got a new Black away shirt.


I'm going to have to spend money again . Atleast I can have Tevez on the back of this one. Do you have a pic of it?.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im getting the away one from a cheap internet site, cant be arsed spending 50 quid on a shirt again.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im getting the away one from a cheap internet site, cant be arsed spending 50 quid on a shirt again.


Link plz?.

Go on MSN and send it too me .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Liverpool Kits in adult size cost a shit load also. Although i don;t know why anyone over the age of 5 would buy shorts and socks with them.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

When I was on holiday I saw a little boy and he had a Liverpool shirt with Luis Garcia wrote on the back in pen . I laughed.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I used to wear the full on kits, if i'm honest :$


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Preston Shirts are 45 pounds, crazy.

Anyway I'm off to bed, my gawd West Brom are going to kill us Saturday


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd hope not, my Dad will be rantng about it


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone know why the Liverpool game is kicking off so early tomorrow?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Preston Shirts are 45 pounds, crazy.


That's an obsurd ammount!


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

Howcome Anderson isnt in the Man U team for 2morrow and Nani is?! :S!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Link plz?.
> 
> Go on MSN and send it too me .


Will be on about 6pm tonight.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> When I was on holiday I saw a little boy and he had a Liverpool shirt with Luis Garcia wrote on the back in pen . I laughed.


The only reason I'd consider writing on a football shirt is if I had an England shirt, I'd get Barry's name on the back with the number '4' and write England underneath.

Also, LOL at Spurs. I haven't seen the game, or even highlights, but it's hilarious how badly they're doing after all the recent hype. I know they'll eventually get into form, but I'm living it up while I can


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey all, back from Italy. I got a Juve shirt while I was there.

Very good victory for Toon on Saturday. 3-1 as I had predicted was a nice way to start the season. Top of the league after the first weekend too, although we were obviously knocked off top spot by Everton last night.

Considering we were without Owen, Barton, Given, Duff and others I thought we played very well. If this the sort of scoreline we can produce whilst missing a number of first teamers then I can't wait to see a full strength team. 

Also, I thought Man City were brilliant against West Ham. Every one of their new signings looked top stuff against a poor West Ham side. I have a £10 bet with a friend who supports the Hammers that Newcastle will finish higher. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wigan V Middlesborough tonight, I doubt that'll be a classic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be watching a stream for the Utd game, far more interesting.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I also forgot to add that it was a good win for Hartlepool last night, beating S****horpe 2-1. Hopefully Pools can secure a top 10 place and push for the play-offs if we're lucky.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll probably get up for the Pompey - Man U match (starts at 4:40am). Should be a good game. Pompey have only two injury concerns. Campbell and Mendes face fitness tests for groin strains. Man U look to be facing injury problems, and will be without Rooney, Heinze, Neville, Saha, Solksjaer and Silvestre looks unlikely to play.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I think tonight should be interesting, the Man United game should be good especially, although i can see Reading holding Chelsea to a goalless draw after the United game as long as they stay as organised as last weekend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha and Solksjaer are in the squad.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Saha is out till september with a hamstring injury last i checked


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

What about Tevez, isn't he playing?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When did you last check, because Yesterday Saha, Silvestre and Ole were all in the squad....

Tevez is starting.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> When did you last check, because Yesterday Saha, Silvestre and Ole were all in the squad....
> 
> Tevez is starting.


Today

http://www.footballdatabase.com/index.php?page=player&Id=210&b=true&pn=Louis_Laurent_Saha

Look at Biography - 2007


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd go for 2-1 United; Tevez, Carrick || Taylor


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

pompeyfan said:


> Today
> 
> http://www.footballdatabase.com/index.php?page=player&Id=210&b=true&pn=Louis_Laurent_Saha
> 
> Look at Biography - 2007


:lmao at that being your source.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> :lmao at that being your source.


http://www.physioroom.com/news/english_premier_league/epl_injury_table.php

He resumed training a week ago, Alex would be stupid to play him.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :lmao at that being your source.


True, the only reliable source I know is:

http://www.bens-latest-sports-news.com


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

~^^^ Great site.



pompeyfan said:


> http://www.physioroom.com/news/english_premier_league/epl_injury_table.php
> 
> He resumed training a week ago, Alex would be stupid to play him.



What's with all these dodgy sites.









I didn't say he was going to play tonight....


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I read on the BBC website that both Saha and Ole are injured, yet it says that they are in the team.  All very confusing if you ask me.

Still Tevez will be making his debut for Man Utd. I see Man U will win this game 3-1. I also say that Tevez will score a goal tonight.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Utd need Saha back. He is the only real out and out striker Utd have. As Rooney, Tevez and Solskjaer all like to drop deep into an attacking midfield position. He would certainly guarantee goals if fit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just hope once Saha is back he can stay fit for the rest of season, but sadly there is zero chance of that happening.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I understand your fustration, Harry Kewell is injured again for us


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh it's very annoying when you know the players are capable of being great, but spend most of their time in the stands instead of on the pitch. :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If Kewell could stay fit for a whole season, he could be the best left winger in the world. Sadly, he will never live up to his potential


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Since leaving Leeds it's just got downhill for him, when it should have been the opposite.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kewell is fucking hopeless. 

Who's Liverpool facing this week?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We face Toulouse away tonight in the 1st leg of Champions League Qualifying. Then we face Chelsea at Anfield on Sunday.

A huge week of games for us


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll most likely watch Liverpool today what with it kicking off so early.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I won't, I didn't get Setanta :$ I will be searching for a stream all morning.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> We face Toulouse away tonight in the 1st leg of Champions League Qualifying. Then we face Chelsea at Anfield on Sunday.
> 
> A huge week of games for us


Lets hope we can win it this year


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I won't, I didn't get Setanta :$ I will be searching for a stream all morning.


Silly you. :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Lets hope we can win it this year


I don't think we will :$ I think we're focussing on the Prem this year.



> Silly you. :sad:


Indeed


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

My Dad was talking about that earlier. I'd probaly watch it if it was on TV.

I expect us to win both matches. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If I was a Liverpool fan, I couldn't give a shit about anything but the League.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I would happily never win the Champions League ever again, just for one Premiership Title win :$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I care about the league, but usually we come off the worse end of the stick after losing a couple of games that should of been won. 

They seem to focus on Europe more because their more dominant there it seems.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I would happily never win the Champions League ever again, just for one Premiership Title win :$


Glad to hear it. 

It did my head in not winning the league for three years. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think we only do better in Europe than the Prem becuase Rafa seems to think that Europe is more important for some reason. but I think he has realised that Liverpool fans want to win the Premiership, so that is now the main focus.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Go back in time and Liverpool won heaps. :$

We'll kill Toulouse and eat Chelsea for dinner. 

That sounded wrong, lol.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not going to start saying that we'll definately beat Chelsea, as they are a great team. But, I am confident that if we play well we will win, especially at Anfield.

I am hoping for a goal from Mr Torres aswell


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Toulouse won't be a push over, but Liverpool should win.

Crouch must play against Chelsea.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We'll win, but not easily. I'm actually more confident about beating Chelsea than Toulouse tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I always want Crouch to play.

I'm a mark :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> We'll win, but not easily. *I'm actually more confident about beating Chelsea than Toulouse tonight.*


Rly? Seems to be a lot of Chelsea underrating, just because it was so easy last season, doesn't mean it will be this time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ Alot of underrating? I said it would be a very hard game 


Role Model said:


> Crouch must play against Chelsea.


I agree.

Crouch causes them more problems than any other striker, we have such a better chance of winning if he plays.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want Crouch and Torres to play. I love Kuyt, but i still think Crouch will score more goals.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I love Gerrard and Crouch the most. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I am confident aghainst Chelsea moreso, as moreso than anyonne else in The Premiership, we have a psychological edge on them. Against Toulouse, we might take them to lightly, and continue our poor travelling.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Poor travelling? 

We are unbeaten away from home this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:side:

Toulouse could just be one of those games we aren't 'up for'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Poor travelling?
> 
> We are unbeaten away from home this season.


:side: 

I can see Chelsea winning, but I can easily see Liverpool winning, but what I can't see it being is a draw.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

What, not up for a *Champions League Qualifier*? GTFO

If they aren't they can leave Liverpool tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If you got knocked out it'd most likely be the best thing that could happen to you in terms of going for the title.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ True.

You know what i mean. Like Aston Villa away last season, just didn't seem concerned, and thought we could snatch a win.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

A little annoyed that Palace are already out of a major English Cup, especially since Bristol knocked them out (they got promoted to the Champ'ship no?) 4-1 loss on penalties -_-

I was unable to catch the Tottenham/Everton game this morning? What was the score?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

2-1 to Everton. Don't watch it if you don't have to.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If you got knocked out it'd most likely be the best thing that could happen to you in terms of going for the title.


Yah, but it would be a financial nightmare. Plus it would really get the owners on Rafa's back.



> You know what i mean. Like Aston Villa away last season, just didn't seem concerned, and thought we could snatch a win.


I know, I'm just messing with ya


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, i mean 3-1 to Everton, and


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

A good game last night. There are more games on later, right?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There's CL Qualifying, no Prem matches. I'll be having a stream though hopefully.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Boro/Wigan is on tonight, but that doesn't really count.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Boro/Wigan will be a footballing lesson.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

OMG is it. Why the fuck is that match on? lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I want us to win the CL more than the league this year for some reason.

I'd be happy with both though :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They're getting rid of the shitty teams/games early.

I still want the League again, to prove we're back to dominate again. But if we got the CL instead, I wouldn't moan.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The hard choices you Utd fans have to make :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I know.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd never win the CL again, if we won the League this season, that's how desperate i am :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model what stream do you have for the Utd game and do you use sopcast because everytime I try to use it, The damn thing closes down .


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Winning the league is a great feeling, winning the league and staying unbeaten is even better  

I been handing out a load of streams on msn for every game if anyone else wants em'


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Silence you, Arsenal Fan :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> Role Model what stream do you have for the Utd game and do you use sopcast because everytime I try to use it, The damn thing closes down .


I guess I'll be using Sopcast, see what other options become available.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killer K said:


> Winning the league is a great feeling, winning the league and staying unbeaten is even better
> 
> I been handing out a load of streams on msn for every game if anyone else wants em'


Would help if I had your MSN :side:.

I hope I can get one working because I hate not seeing a Utd match .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I really don't know why Sopcast won't work for you :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah if anyone wants a load of streams for the games today, pm or add me on msn, whatever.

POD - you had my msn, you blocked it like months ago.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Talking about past achivements is not permitted in this thread, soz.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Winning the league is like sex, only better.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I was just...saying.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killer K said:


> Yeah if anyone wants a load of streams for the games today, pm or add me on msn, whatever.
> 
> POD - you had my msn, you blocked it like months ago.


I had a new msn these days.

[email protected]


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Winning the league is like sex, only better.


Your girlfriend not producing the goods then? 



Killer K said:


> I was just...saying.


Only joking


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> *Your girlfriend not producing the goods then?
> *
> 
> Only joking


 I was just saying that winning the league is the best possible feeling in the world times a bajillion.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wish to experience both feelings soon :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I wish to experience both feelings soon :side:


You've got more chance of having sex than Liverpool winning the league anytime soon, tbf. :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

DW Matt has never felt winning the league or having sex .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I wish to experience both feelings soon :side:


use protection plz, we don't want any more spammers like you running around


:side: 

LOL at that coming from me :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I was just saying that winning the league is the best possible feeling in the world times a bajillion.


Ok, sure 



> DW Matt has never felt winning the league or having sex .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You've got more chance of having sex than Liverpool winning the league anytime soon, tbf. :side:


I probably do


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Anderson still injured?.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ He's not in the squad, so he must be. Or he's just resting after the Copa America.


Dre said:


> I probably do


Yah, but that's gonna be like throwing a sausage down a hallway. No grip left on those tyres :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well he's not in the squad for tonights game, I wasn't sure he was injuried though, haven't really read anything.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> ^ he's not in the squad, so he must be. Or he's just resting after the Copa America.
> 
> Yah, but that's gonna be like throwing a sausage down a hallway. No grip left on those tyres :side:




I'd guess Anderson is being rested.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.football4less.com/streams/maxtv.html

MaxTV will be hosting the Chelsea match tonight if anyone cares, that's usually great quality.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


>


She's a slag in other words. Please don't make me explain that in detail, I'm sure you can figure it out


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm hoping Nani plays tonight instead of having Evra at left mid, I know he can play that position but I would prefer him as left back. Hopefully we have Hargreaves aswell, Although our defending wasnt the problem on the weekend.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Joseph Yobo said:


> "If we build on our European experience this season plus investments in players, we can challenge the top four for the title"


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> She's a slag in other words. Please don't make me explain that in detail, I'm sure you can figure it out


O right. She is like, but that aint a bad thing


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yobo has alway seemed like he was on something.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yobo is pretty much a motherfucking machine


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> O right. She is like, but that aint a bad thing


It will be when she's with all your mates aswell :hb



> Yobo has alway seemed like he was on something.


Yah, starting to believe their own hype me thinks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lots of overrating and underrating early on in the season, tis rather funny.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

> Stamp out soccer streaming
> 
> p2p news / p2pnet: Britain’s Premier League is tracking web sites offering illegal streaming of live football, “and intends to take legal action against the ISPs hosting the sites,” says vnunet.com.
> 
> ...


Just something i found whilst searching for some more streams for today's games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

GTFO Matt.

Yobo and Lescott are monsters, especially Lescott, he is quality.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Paul Robinson is overrated.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Anichebe is a complete killer, wouldn't like to get into a fight with him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's pretty lame, if they showed the good games, people wouldn't need streams.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh yah, Lescott is a tank, no doubt about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How old is that quote? Is it really recent?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Anichebe is a complete killer, wouldn't like to get into a fight with him.


Did he come from Sporting Lisbon, I can remember scoring loads of goals with him. Atleast I think it was him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Anichebe is a complete killer, wouldn't like to get into a fight with him.


No lie here, he started on my mate :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> Did he come from Sporting Lisbon, I can remember scoring loads of goals with him. Atleast I think it was him.


Nah, he's English. He came through Everton's academy


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He came from Sacred Heart Catholic College :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Nah, he's English. He came through Everton's academy


:lmao, Its the name that did it for me.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How old is that quote? Is it really recent?


17 Oct 2005


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> He came from Sacred Heart Catholic College :side:


Jobber college tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killer K said:


> 17 Oct 2005


lawls, so that doesn't really mean much now then.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Probably means they gave up a long time ago.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Jobber college tbh.


Funniest school ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killer K said:


> Probably means they gave up a long time ago.


Thankfully.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Jobber college tbh.


Agreed, I hate everyone there.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I go to that college.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It actually is a school, just gets called a college, because it's so shit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

My point still stands :side:


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

*enters topic once more*

Killer K, I know this is a random question, but are you the person who supports Preston?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There's someone who goes to my school, who's 16, and is in Man City reserves, and someone who plays for England SchoolBoys, and is in my year.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Il be playing for Everton soon, I wont be mistaken for a Portugese guy though.

I find it funny when kids say, Ive had try outs at Man Utd. Half the time they are lieing and most Utd try outs dont get picked anyways.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> It actually is a school, just gets called a college, because it's so shit.


Mine's a school, but its also called a college, purely because its awesome. :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: :side: 




Anyway, to stop spamming, Nani better start tonight. I reckon Evra will be at left back, Nani on the left, Giggs just playing off Tevez.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Preston, No.


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh, grr. I support Blackpool and I heard that you supported Preston so wanted to rub it in. No worries.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I would prefer Carrick and Hargreaves tonight in the centre because I wasnt at all impressed with Scholes on Sunday. Maybe he isnt fit yet.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killah RKO supports Preston.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I reckon the team will be:

VDS

Brown - Vidic - Ferdinand - Evra

Scholes - Carrick 

Ronaldo - Giggs - Nani

Tevez​
:sad:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

stevobo said:


> Oh, grr. I support Blackpool and I heard that you supported Preston so wanted to rub it in. No worries.


 No it's Killah RKO or whatever he goes by nowadays.


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> Killah RKO supports Preston.


Oh, lol. Can't wait till he gets online.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I reckon the team will be:
> 
> VDS
> 
> ...


Plus, seeing as Pompey are a jobber team, we could play a 4-2-4 formation, with Ronaldo, Giggs, Nani and Tevez up front. :hb

Those 4 players are better than the whole Liverpool team combined tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I reckon the team will be:
> 
> VDS
> 
> ...


That's exactly what i thought the team would be :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I had a trial for Oldhams under 15's and got picked, but had to quit due to travelling problems


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ That sucks :$

Gerrard is better than that whole team combined more like.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> I reckon the team will be:
> 
> VDS
> 
> ...


Are you sad because that is a really nice side , I think that team will beat Pompey. Atleast I hope so...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I had a trial for Oldhams under 15's and got picked, but had to quit due to travelling problems


I used to play for my district, but fucked my ankle ligaments, so i focus on golf moreso now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> *Are you sad because that is a really nice side* , I think that team will beat Pompey. Atleast I hope so...


Yes :sad:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> ^ That sucks :$
> 
> Gerrard is better than that whole team combined more like.


Are you Jamie Redknapp?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im gonna start playing again this year, and hopefully get spotted by a scout.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Are you Jamie Redknapp?


I didn't mention Frank Lampard once.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I didn't mention Frank Lampard once.


Oh fuck, my bad. 

I thought Redknapp loved Gerrard? :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im gonna start playing again this year, and hopefully get spotted by a scout.


I'm ending playing at the end of this year. I get hurt too much


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Oh fuck, my bad.
> 
> I thought Redknapp loved Gerrard? :$


He does, but he loves Lampard alot more. He basically creams when Lampard scores a goal.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

What a brilliant birthday present Utd could give me if they win tonight. I'm expecting alot of gifts from posters in this thread .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Is it your birthday today? :hb if so.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Tommorow , I have a driving lesson at 10AM .



Bradley said:


> I was about to suggest this last night, Barcelona to win, Aresenal or Chelsea to face them in the final.
> 
> I would love to see Man U vs. Barcelona Semi Final though.


Is he serious about Arsenal being in the final?.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Arsenal won't make the final, they havn't got enough goalscorers, they have the odd player who scores now & again.

Hleb, Fabregas etc.

Wonder if De Silva will prove himself.



> He does, but he loves Lampard alot more. He basically creams when Lampard scores a goal.


I hate Redknapp, his up Chelseas arse when his on a skysports as a pundit. All last season he went on about chelsea's injury problems and when Chelsea aren't even playing he HAS to mention them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:hb Matt. O wait, it's tomorrow :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Tommorow , I have a driving lesson at 10AM .
> 
> 
> 
> Is he serious about Arsenal being in the final?.


Oh, have a good one mate. Enjoy the driving 

I hope he's not serious about Arsenal. Although I wouldn't put it past him, his opinions are pretty insane.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Man Utd, Chelsea or Liverpool will be one of the teams in the final. I very much doubt Arsenal or the two Scottish teams will.

Dont worry Dre, Il save it untill tommorow .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I would mark for either Rangers on Celtic winning the Champions League


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> England coach Steve McClaren has failed in his attempt to persuade Liverpool defender Jamie Carragher not to retire from international football.
> 
> McClaren said of the 29-year-old: "Unfortunately Jamie stayed with the decision to not be involved with us."
> 
> ...


Moron, this was his chance to impress. I admire him for sticking by his decision, but still.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

In don't think any English side will make the final. I reckon it will be Milan vs Barca.



Enigma said:


> Moron, this was his chance to impress. I admire him for sticking by his decision, but still.


I'd of done the same. Why come back when you know you're not going to play the next time everyone is fit?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

'Carra' has always been shit when he's put on an England shirt, so I don't really care.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

How can they say he is retiring from England. He hasnt played for them much at all. I suppose its just because he wont be picked anymore. Ledley King is just asgood as Carragher.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ He has 34 England caps.


> 'Carra' has always been shit when he's put on an England shirt, so I don't really care.


I wouldn't say he's been shit. Just not as good as he is for Liverpool.

I'd like to see how well Rio or Terry do at left back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rio could pull it off, not sure about Terry though.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont remember him playing that many times .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mostly in friendlies, I'm surprised he's played that many tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carra has been shit for England, never looked as interested as he does for Liverpool.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre said:


> Carra has been shit for England, never looked as interested as he does for Liverpool.


Similar thing goes for Gerrard and also Lampard even though he hasnt been that impressive for Chelsea in a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> Similar thing goes for Gerrard and also Lampard even though he hasnt been that impressive for Chelsea in a while.


Lawls, you're joking right? Comparing Gerrard and Lampards England form to Carra's is just stupid, totally different.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Gerrard has been one of England's better players recently tbh. He saved McClown's job recently.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, and Lampard was great up but his form has taken a big dip.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Lawls, you're joking right? Comparing Gerrard and Lampards England form to Carra's is just stupid, totally different.


I wasnt comparing them, I was just saying that Gerrard is also alot better for Liverpool than he is for England and the same goes for Lamps.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My bad then, it wasn't very clear what you meant.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> My bad then, it wasn't very clear what you meant.


DW I should have made it more clearer.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Any idea to when Saha is set to return? It's been a while now. :no:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

He's in tonight's squad.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Isn't Saha playing tonight?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, should be interesting.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

No, Rooney, Ole & Saha are out.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Rooney is out, Ole and Saha are in, man united's squad is...

Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Brown, Simpson, Ferdinand, Vidic, Silvestre, Pique, Evra, O'Shea, Fletcher, Carrick, Scholes, Hargreaves, Nani, Giggs, Ronaldo, Tevez, Saha, Solskjaer.

They might not make the team but they're definatly in the squad.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd expect them to play Tevez upfront on his own, but i expect Saha to get a run out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Giggs or Ronaldo will be up front with him, hopefully Ronaldo as Giggs really wasn't great in that position on Sunday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think what Matt said before, might happen, and there might be Ronaldo, Giggs and Nani, plating infront of Scholes and Hargreaves.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I would have Carrick playing rather than Hargreaves, maybe give Hargreaves a run out towards the end.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, i sort of forgot about him. Either way, that's the formation i think they'll play.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I bet Tevez will score tonight


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd mark for a Saha return  Or a Tevez goal. Shame I'll have to watch on a stream


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll mark for a win, keep it simple.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I could only get 3-2 odds on a Tevez goal tonight at my local bookies, expectations must be high.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

United will go 6-0 down within 30 minutes, then Saha will be brought on for van der Sar, score 4 times, and Tevez will take a shot from our own penalty area, which will hit the bar, allowing Ronaldo to tap in. 6-5 after 45 minutes. Second half sees Saha injured again, prompting Fergie to use the Rossi buy-back clause. He'll be cleared for an appearance, and will score to make it 6-6. 96th minute (the 6 minutes are from the Saha injury), and a United corner is won. Nani takes it, it loops over everyone, hits John O'Shea on the back of the head and bounces in the Pompey goal. Cue mass chaos as Fergie celebrates like he's won the league. The lads take their shirts off, ala the Liverpool game last season, and throw them into the away stand. Portsmouth 6-7 United.

[/Bradders]


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm now predicting a 2-0 win for United, i look forward to watching it when i get back in.

That made me lmao Alex.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Playing Ronaldo up-front takes away nearly every aspect of his game, apart from his shooting ability.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't see him playing upfront tbh, i'd say if anyone, Giggs is more likely to start there.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone know if MOTD is on tonight?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

10.40 PM, BBC One


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah, 10:40pm.

meh


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm hoping if i'm in by half time/full time, my stream will show all of the goals.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Wigan vs. Middlesbrough? That is probabaly the worst Premiership fixture on paper of the season.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Nothing like watching MOTD and not knowing the results tbh.


Killah RKO™ said:


> That is probabaly the worst Premiership fixture on paper of the season.


And they put it on tv for some reason


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> United will go 6-0 down within 30 minutes, then Saha will be brought on for van der Sar, score 4 times, and Tevez will take a shot from our own penalty area, which will hit the bar, allowing Ronaldo to tap in. 6-5 after 45 minutes. Second half sees Saha injured again, prompting Fergie to use the Rossi buy-back clause. He'll be cleared for an appearance, and will score to make it 6-6. 96th minute (the 6 minutes are from the Saha injury), and a United corner is won. Nani takes it, it loops over everyone, hits John O'Shea on the back of the head and bounces in the Pompey goal. Cue mass chaos as Fergie celebrates like he's won the league. The lads take their shirts off, ala the Liverpool game last season, and throw them into the away stand. Portsmouth 6-7 United.
> 
> [/Bradders]


I marked for the Rossi goal. :$


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Wigan vs. Middlesbrough? That is probabaly the worst Premiership fixture on paper of the season.


Agreed, lol


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I marked for the Rossi goal. :$


That's why I put it in there tbh :$


I should do a football BTB, it'd be awesome :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I would mark for a football btb.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Van Der Sar

Brown - Ferdinand - Vidic - Evra

Ronaldo - Scholes - Carrick - Nani

Giggs - Tevez

Sol Campbell and Lauren are injured


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome team and Gerrard is injuried it seems, byebye beating Chelsea.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Is that a predict or official?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Awesome team and Gerrard is injuried it seems, byebye beating Chelsea.


Awesome news about Gerrard.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Awesome team and Gerrard is injuried it seems, byebye beating Chelsea.


Nothing about a Gerrard injury on the Liverpool site 

If he's injured it's a huge blow, but we can still cope.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Van Der Sar
> 
> Brown - Ferdinand - Vidic - Evra
> 
> ...


Brilliant team, I'm glad that Nani is starting.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I think Anderson is on the bench aswell, not 100% sure.

Edit: I was wrong 

Kuszczak - Pique - Eagles - Fletcher - O'Shea


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Better go and get this stream sorted then.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If my stream doesnt work ill be pissed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't get SopCast to work. :sad:

I heard the stuff about Gerrard on Five Live.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

In his predictions article on the BBC site, Lawro says it'll be a 1-1 draw. I've got a good feeling about this game, we'll win.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Meh, if he's injured it will be on LFC.tv in the next hour at the latest.

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I think Anderson is on the bench aswell, not 100% sure.
> 
> Edit: I was wrong
> 
> Kuszczak - Pique - Eagles - Fletcher - O'Shea


Again attacking wise that's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez and Nani starting is getting me really excited, were gonna stuff them.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

My SopCast works fine.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone got a stream I could use?.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

BBC Sport said:


> Liverpool even had the luxury of taking off midfielder Gerrard as they took command of the tie ahead of the second leg on Tuesday, 28 August.


Hope this is true.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SopCast works but the channel that's supposed to have the Utd game isn't.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I think I am going to watch Portsmouth/Machester United. Should be a good game. Portsmouth always seem to perform against Machester United on more occasions than not.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

No peers to connect; do you get that Ben?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killer K said:


> No peers to connect; do you get that Ben?


Yeah exactly that.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Guys, the stream takes a while to load and won't until the Game starts more probably. It was fine for me earlier.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Im guessing that means its not up yet, ill give it ten minutes then i'll worry.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Role Model said:


> SopCast works but the channel that's supposed to have the Utd game isn't.



Yeah, I'm watching it on SopCast.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everyone still having the same problem?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm using Real Player to watch it once I have downloaded Real Player.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I get 'Channel is offline', but they don't always come on till the game starts.

Meh, fuck it, I'll listen on 5live


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> I'm using Real Player to watch it once I have downloaded Real Player.


How do you play it through that?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah Ben, it will be the same for everyone i'm guessing, should be up soon though before kick-off im hoping. I dont have any back-up if SopCast fails.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> I'm using Real Player to watch it once I have downloaded Real Player.



I'm watching it here:

http://www.asiaplatetv.com/preview_sopcast_sportchannel2.htm

But it's still not loading.It'll probably load when the game starts.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

[-RG- said:


> ]I'm watching it here:
> 
> http://www.asiaplatetv.com/preview_s...rtchannel2.htm
> 
> But it's still not loading.


Asian channel = Asian Commentary. Urgh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The links I've got say they're English, but they're offline. I should think they'll be up in about 5 minutes, or at kick-off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh I can see me just listening to 5Live.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You guys need to chill, the game kicks off in 25 minutes. Why would it be on yet


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Enigma said:


> The links I've got say they're English, but they're offline. I should think they'll be up in about 5 minutes, or at kick-off.


Send me your links please .

Edit: Its 7.45 kick off .


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah most of us have the same links i think, not that asian stuff.

If you click on it will say: No peers too connect
The other: The Channel is Offline

Should be up before kick-off im hoping.

Edit-Matt it starts in 10 minutes.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://bravo.cautela.nl/Matches/Match1.htm


That's where I get them from.


Fuck streams, I'm in the mood for some old school radio.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killer K said:


> Yeah most of us have the same links i think, not that asian stuff.
> 
> If you click on it will say: No peers too connect
> The other: The Channel is Offline
> ...


Fingers crossed it starts to work.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah same shit.

5 live always has good commentary anyway, i'm not too fussed.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually, the last time I listened to 5live for a game was the Pompey game last season when we lost


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I listen to 5Live all the time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I rarely listen to United games, unless the game isn't on TV or I don't have a stream.


Drogba starts for Chelsea.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Derby vs. Man City doesnt work either so it might just be that it comes on late.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

or who ever is in charge is slacking. :sad:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the link Enigma, Does everyone else have the page cannot be displayed along with channel offline.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MY STREAM HAS COME ON!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> MY STREAM HAS COME ON!!!


PM me it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mine too  

Told you


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Everyone is having problems, dont worry.

STREAM PLZ !!!!!!!!~~~


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> MY STREAM HAS COME ON!!!




So has mine :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Mine too
> 
> Told you


Which one are you using?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ugh, it's gone now. 

I thought it was working as it was buffering, but its back to 'Channel offline'


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont have a stream, PM PLZ.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Someone with a working one, share it or be banned tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

5live ftw


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

What Ben said.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

PM me a working one too plz .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Watch MOTD or Football First later :hb


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

POD-MU said:


> PM me a working one too plz .



Me aswell. My one has stopped working


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Guys, if you don't get there quick enough, it won't work. I am watching Chelsea via Media Player as I have had it on since 7PM, otherwise I would also be stuffed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No one cares about the Chelsea game though, I've been trying the Utd one since before 7....


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Guys, if you don't get there quick enough, it won't work. I am watching Chelsea via Media Player as I have had it on since 7PM, otherwise I would also be stuffed.


I've had mine on for the last hour and It's stopped working.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I just collected some info on why it's not working.

Basically the stream wasnt guaranteed, if your using myp2p, the chances of stream 1 working are 60% and the chances of Stream 2 are 25%. Oh Well, Radio it is.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tevez will flop anyway, why would you want to see it


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I am listening to Five live aswell.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

What's wrong with MOTD? I usually do that of a Saturday, just try my best to not find out the scores, then find out on there.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Can someone PM me a link to a online radio where I can listen to the match.

cheers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's wrong with a normal radio. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What's wrong with a normal radio. :side:


Using the intarweb makes me feel futuristic.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

bbc.co.uk/sport

on the main page it should have a link to listen to Man United/Pompey.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

I'm listening to it on NUFC.CO.UK


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

By the sounds of it, I think this is going to be a hard night.


FUCKING COME ON! SCHOLES 1-0!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

FUCKING GET IN! SCHOLES!

All Tevez's work.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Bolton 1-0 Fulham

Fulham old boy Helgurson.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

1-0 Scholes!!!.

Nani to Tevez to SCHOLES!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think it was classic Scholes goal.

Hopefully we get another one, kill this game off.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I wish i was watching


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I won't be able to relax untill we get another. :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

We do seem ontop of the game now, I can see another few going in. I hope so...


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Not even the radio is working for me now :lmao


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

That because your listening on nufc.com probably.

Tevez sounds lively.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

[-RG-] said:


> Not even the radio is working for me now :lmao


http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/fivelive.shtml


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

[-RG-] said:


> Not even the radio is working for me now :lmao


:lmao


Vidic is solid at the back so far apparantly, Tevez has had a good start. Seems like we're actually wanting to win this.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

5Live commentary > All tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ Tis rather good.

Tevez has been great so far by the sounds of it, which is good.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Number 1 haircut on ferguson, LMFAOROFL


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

:lmao I just tried 5 Live but I just realized I havn't got RealPlayer, where do I download it from?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killer K said:


> Number 1 haircut on ferguson, LMFAOROFL


It wouldnt grow back would it.

Edit: Just type Real Player into Google.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Killer K said:


> 5Live commentary > All tbh.


:agree: 

We don't play at 3pm till October :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

[-RG-] said:


> :lmao I just tried 5 Live but I just realized I havn't got RealPlayer, where do I download it from?


Don't you have a normal radio?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Windows Media Player Chelsea Stream works alright if anyone cares.

1-1 Fulham - Bolton

Healy gets another.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope Reading can keep it 0-0 again.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*2 in 2 for Healy. £1m is looking like a bargain!*


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

That answers the question about why Liverpool had no logo, They didnt have one tonight either.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Bolton defence sounds shit tbh. Sammy Lee will probably be sacked before long.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killer K said:


> Bolton defence sounds shit tbh. Sammy Lee will probably be sacked before long.


They are my pick to go down at the moment. I dont know what ones out of the promoted teams to go down.

Birmigham score.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sammy Lee was always going to struggle, I can't see him last long.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems like starting Tevez and Nani has paid off so far.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Im watching Chelsea stream and Drogba is getting very frustrated, he's getting in positions but no-one is passing too him.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killer K said:


> Im watching Chelsea stream and Drogba is getting very frustrated, he's getting in positions but no-one is passing too him.


Good Il be very happy if Reading can draw with Chelsea like they did to us.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Tevez is playing awesome at the minute, looks like Man UTD got there money worth.


BTW I just marked out because my radio is now working.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Reading are having the better tbh, they are playing some good attacking football.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL at Wigan and Boro being 0-0 and most probably boring. Were as the Utd game sounds rather interesting.

Edit: Beating Chelsea would be better and we sound like getting another .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

From the commentary, we're all over Pompey.

Liverpool's kit looked weird with no logos. Is that because of the no alcohol sponsor thingy in France or something?


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Man U are looking very close to scoring. 

This is a great game (if you are a Man U supporter) :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Enigma said:


> From the commentary, we're all over Pompey.
> 
> Liverpool's kit looked weird with no logos. Is that because of the no alcohol sponsor thingy in France or something?


Yeah I was wondering why earlier and we came to that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City lead against Derby.

READING LEAD!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> City lead against Derby.


They are going to be tricky on Sunday. Possibly one of the strongest City teams in a while.

READING 1


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Vidic is playing well I hear. Good 

Reading winning! WTF!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fuck the Chelski!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh they'll still win. :sad:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Cmon you Reading, They can make up for the weekend tonight .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> 2023: Wigan v Middlesbrough is making a firm bid for the night's worst game. Not a lot going on at the JJB Stadium.


I guess we were right!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Reading just scored, sloppy goal, Cech spilled and Andre Bikey found himself with an open net.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want us to get a second early in the second half, the longer they leave it, the more nervous I'll be of Portsmouth getting a goal back.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Bikey is now officially god! 
How is Tevez playing? *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I reckon we'll win 2-0, Nemanja Vidic goal.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Chelsea dont look good, Reading dominating and getting plenty shots, i can see them winning the match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we win and Chelsea lose, it'll be a good nights work. Still so much time to go though.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont think Chelsea will win though on their current performance, although them knicking a goal or two wouldn't be anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just got back my Chelsea/Reading Stream after losing it for awhile.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Chelsea wernt that good against Birmingham. They just managed to out score Birmingham. Reading are good at defending a lead or trying to keep it 0-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I just want us to win, any other result is just a nice bonus.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry, but c'mon Drogba!!!

In my fantasy team :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What is it 1-1?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Doesnt say anything about Chelsea scoring on BBC Live Scores?.

They are still loosing, Damn you !! .


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Killer K said:


> Sorry, but c'mon Drogba!!!
> 
> In my fantasy team :$


Did he score?!?
He's in my fantasy team too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No it's still 1-0, he just wants Drogba to score, I thought any football fan would want Chelsea to lose, clearly I'm wrong. :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

No, sorry for the misleading post. I want drogba too score :$

Reading are looking to hold on.

From the looks of things they're playing an 8-1-1 formation when United come forward and then when they break they counter United really well. They look great.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I think I missread what he typed.

Killa K what other usernames have you had?.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Killer K said:


> No, sorry for the misleading post. I want drogba too score :$


No worries, although I got a bit excited then (fantasy team wise, not for Chelsea) :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

All for the good of the fantasy league, eh?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Just seen the Scholes goal, very good strike, good build up from Nani and Tevez.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Killer K said:


> All for the good of the fantasy league, eh?


Yep 

Are there any websites that keep you up to news with the latest scores?
As my Mum is hogging the TV for tonight as I watched Spurs/Everton last night :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Erm sup? Can i have some streams please for the United match?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Tom Ormo said:


> Yep
> 
> Are there any websites that keep you up to news with the latest scores?
> As my Mum is hogging the TV for tonight as I watched Spurs/Everton last night :side:


I use BBC Live Text Scores.

None of us have any Ste .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Dammit, that sucks. My Sopcast aint working either :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

FUCK FUCK FUCK. :no:

We needed that second goal....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

FUCK.

Bring O'Shea on as a striker tbh :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

1-1, i just lmao at Merson.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought that was Utd who scored, But then I realised we are not at home.

Damn it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol.

Merson said he could not see Man Utd. not winning, 2 seconds later and Portsmouth score. That is just pure brilliance.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Pompey right back in it. :agree:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Benjani? :no: Oh dear. We must win this.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well we've been all over them, it's hardly a surprise he said that.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

1-1

Gutted, no clean sheet for Vidic


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ben, it was the timing that made it funny.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-1 Pompey.

D)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Ben, it was the timing that made it funny.


Merson always does that, he's an idiot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm marking out at the scores so far.

I want to see Jody Cradock's goal.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

:yum: YAY, My stream is working.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we lose this game, I don't know what I'll do.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Please share it with us.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If we lose this game, I don't know what I'll do.....


I might have to shoot myself.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Please don't Alex. I hope Mourinho gets caught out here.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea score. What a shitty night.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

1-1 in the chelsea game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Has anyone got a stream for either the Chelsea or Man Utd match?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

For fucks sake. 

This could be a bad season. I know it's only 2 games in, but still. I just hope this is our dodgy streak out of the way early.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn we need to win our game now because Chelsea might well win theirs.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Dre said:


> Please share it with us.



Stopped Working Now :cuss:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see Chelsea winning and us drawing or even worse losing, tbh.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I got a chelsea stream Ste.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Lampard scored for Chelsea.

He's not in my fantasy team so that sucks :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck Chelsea are winning 

Stream Plz Haza


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea winning, not really a surprise.

We better fucking win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Drogba just scored an absoloute peach.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, i had hopes Chelsea wouldn't win :$


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Drogba scored!!!???

If so thats awesome for my fantasy team.

But in reality that sucks major ass.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This just a nightmare start to the season.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

My Chelsea stream is awesome, has been working all night too.


----------



## jonesy-sama (May 19, 2007)

Bloody hell that was a quick comeback. 2 goals in 3 mins


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its entirely possible that we'll go on a winning streak from here. And everyone else needs a bad streak, I just hope this is ours for the season. 

I fucking hate David James, he's too good at shot stopping.

Shit, Vidic misses.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Vidic missed a sitter by the sounds of it.

^^Why cant he make a mistake like he does so many times.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Vidic should have scored, this isn't going to be our night, I can feel it...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Share it plz Haza.

Vidic missed an open goal.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Typical that the chance falls to a defender who only scores with his head. :sad:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Enigma said:


> I think I'm gonna cry.


*Same. Anyone got an e-shoulder? I'm stuck having to sit through Wigan vs. Middlesborough  Someone help me :sad: *


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Vidic missed an open goal.....


Carragher would have buried it tbh :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ :agree:

Wigan have just scored, in that exciting sounding match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

James is screwing us over.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Wigan scored?
I'm not even watching that match tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Who would of thought Manchester United would start unconvicing and Manchester City would start exceptional? The match this Sunday could be rather interesting.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

James is either amazing, or shit. Sounds like he's amazing tonight.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I still think we'll beat City.


I hope


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It seems to be our finishing that's the issue again, everything else attacking wise is fantastic by the sounds of it.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Tom Ormo said:


> Wigan scored?
> I'm not even watching that match tbh.


*You don't want to be either :no:
Melchiot has been extremely solid at the back though.*


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

James is worthy of an England call up tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

James > Robinson.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nugent needs not to fallover the ball in future.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Chelsea dominating the possession now, different side in this second half.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd, sign Chopra up. 

:hb


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not confident of us beating City at all considering they are in form and we are out of form. Cant loose more points tonight, Draws are like losses.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United will still win, mark my words.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I still think we'll beat City.
> 
> 
> I hope


No offence but people said that about Reading, and Portsmouth and look at what has happened? Manchester City are looking good and Sven, whatever happened as England Manager, is a fucking good Manager.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> United will still win, mark my words.


You were saying that on Sunday tbh.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> United will still win, mark my words.


I know 

How has Tevez been playing?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

WHY THE FUCK DO WE NOT HAVE ANY DECENT ATTACKERS ON THE BENCH?!

Fuck SAF


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Ive got a Working Chelsea v Reading stream


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez has been good, but Nani has been even better by the sounds of it.


But it means nothing unless we win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You were saying that on Sunday tbh.


But, if they win, i can say i'm a predicting god, if they draw, i'm happy


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I'm not watching, so what would everyone saying we're lacking today?*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We should have Dong on the bench. He's shite, but he's a striker. All we have on the bench is O'Shea and a few jobbers. 


OH SHIT O'SHEA'S ON FOR GIGGS.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I'm not confident of us beating City at all considering they are in form and we are out of form. Cant loose more points tonight, Draws are like losses.


More so when you are going for the Championship.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I've had a working Chelsea/Reading stream all night.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Haza, has your stream got bizarre music in the background?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What an awful fucking night, we're not going to win this.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Muntari's sent off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

6 minutes to find a goal.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Enough with the Dong bashing. He can actually finish lol.*


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Killer K said:


> I've had a working Chelsea/Reading stream all night.



Finally got mine on EuroSport on SopCast. but match hasn't got long left.:sad:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Shit, Pompey don't blow it.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Man United i expect to grab a late goal now they have an extra man.

And Yes Ste, the audio is a bit out of the ordinary, it was horse racing before, i just muted it.

Ronaldo is off i think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo has been sent off, this is just a nightmare.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killer K said:


> I've had a working Chelsea/Reading stream all night.


Me too, but I would rather watch Gillett Soccer Saturday.

Oh shit, 2 sendings off. Hot headed Ronaldo.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hate the way, this isn';t be just saying it as i wish against it, United will score.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I genuinely am going to cry.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Ronaldo is nothing like he was last year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck, i'm suprised Ronaldo is off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I genuinely am going to cry.


Same.

So Ronaldo will miss two or three games, but what does it matter, we can't win a match anyways.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Man United i expect to grab a late goal now they have an extra man.
> 
> And Yes Ste, the audio is a bit out of the ordinary, it was horse racing before, i just muted it.
> 
> Ronaldo is off i think.


ORLY?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

FFS RONALDO.
He's my fucking captain in my fantasy team.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Gilette is on mute too Haza, i'm shitting one that Merson will scream, United!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaldo seems to think that because he was PFA player of the year last year, he's awesome. Same with the team - we're champions, no need to work for it.

3 match ban for him.

This is fucking bullshit, 4 'exciting talents' signed, only 2 play, and they do nothing to add to the team. Rooney's out, we don't have adequate cover for him, shite tactical decisions from Fergie.

CHRIS EAGLES COMING ON? WHAT THE FUCK'S THE POINT?


----------



## jonesy-sama (May 19, 2007)

What's he off for? Fighting?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Muntari needs to get his tempermant in check. We can't beat 10 men so it's no help with him being off. :no: This really is a rotten season so far. 04/05 all over again  Except with no Delia Smith.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope we do awesome in Europe now.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ronaldo is captain on my fantasy team also.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There can only be a few minutes left now. This is when United shine though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Ronaldo seems to think that because he was PFA player of the year last year, he's awesome. Same with the team - we're champions, no need to work for it.
> 
> 3 match ban for him.
> 
> ...


Calm down, Nani and Tevez have been awesome. But the team as a whole has just blown it again.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> There can only be a few minutes left now. This is when United shine though.


Stop saying that :side:

And Killer K, that sucks


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

These commentatotrs need to stop screaming, they are making me shit one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

4 minutes added on, doesn't matter, we aren't going to win.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Cisse been sent of in the Reading/Chelsea game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Calm down, Nani and Tevez have been awesome. But the team as a whole has just blown it again.


Being awesome doesn't help if they can't produce an end product. 

Sorry if I'm being incredibly negative, but I'm pissed off, this is a very bad start to a season we should be doing well in. A good start is vital.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Ronaldo seems to think that because he was PFA player of the year last year, he's awesome. Same with the team - we're champions, no need to work for it.
> 
> 3 match ban for him.
> 
> ...


CHRIS EAGLES IS THE NEXT DAVID BECKHAM!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ste, did you see that Reading guy sent off, wtf was it for, he didnt do anything???


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The only 2 negatives of football, is the feeling of losing, and the nerves that it makes you feel.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Cisse off in his first game? What did he do  Injure a player? *


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I missed it Haza, i heard he fell over the ball though


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I love the start to the season. So much excitment.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Being awesome doesn't help if they can't produce an end product.
> 
> Sorry if I'm being incredibly negative, but I'm pissed off, this is a very bad start to a season we should be doing well in. A good start is vital.


We had an amazing start last year and we won.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> We had an amazing start last year and we won.


I know, that's what I'm saying. We need a good start to do well. This isn't a good start.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I love the start to the season. So much excitment.


Same. Andy Gray summed up the start well the other day - the only time of season everyone can be positive.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont know why, but i'm really angry with this situation. (ManU drawing and Chelsea winning)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pathetic ****s, pretty much blown it already.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Well put it this way... we drew against Reading and lost to Portsmouth last season and still won the title.   *


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry guys, but i'm marking.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Fuck you. 

Full time. 

1. Why can we not score? Goals came from everywhere last season
2. Why do we not have attackers on the bench? Anderson? I would have had Dong, thats how desperate I was.
3. Why do we give away leads?
4. Why am I so negative?

No Rooney, no Ronaldo for the City game. If we lose that, it's over for sure. We'd better fucking get our act together, this is not how United play.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *Well put it this way... we drew against Reading and lost to Portsmouth last season and still won the title.   *


Please go away.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Liverpool for the title!!!


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Killer K said:


> I dont know why, but i'm really angry with this situation. (ManU drawing and Chelsea winning)


What English team do you support?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Please go away.


*Good to see you're so positive :side: *


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Not good for United, Chelsea with a 4 point head start already?

Eek.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we beat City I'll be surprised, just so upsetting.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dre said:


> Same. Andy Gray summed up the start well the other day - the only time of season everyone can be positive.


We have had the best start really. Chelsea looking inconvincing until the 2nd half of tonight, Manchester United not winning and Arsenal the same as Chelsea. We have a good chance if we keep winning, or picking up points at very least.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Arsenal, we just beat Sparta Prague, i think we were fortunate to win tbh, didnt look great first half.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If it helps, we drew our first two games in the Treble season.


:$


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Im not liking the fact that we are now 4 points behind Chelsea, after 2 games. I just hope now, that next weekend we have to beat City, and Livepool have got to beat Chelsea to enable us to close the gap to 1 point.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll click for us soon enough in front of goal, it just better click on Sunday.

Being without Ronaldo for 3 games is a shit though.



Enigma said:


> If it helps, we drew our first two games in the Treble season.
> 
> 
> :$


I wish that was true.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

The first season in nearly a decade I can see City convincingly beating United on current form.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> We have had the best start really. Chelsea looking inconvincing until the 2nd half of tonight, Manchester United not winning and Arsenal the same as Chelsea. We have a good chance if we keep winning, or picking up points at very least.


That's what me and my Mum were just saying. For the first time after the first match in quite a few seasons, i think we have a chance


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Anderson better be involved with the City game.

We should have Nani on the right, Giggs on the left where he's actually decent, Anderson and Tevez up front.

Edit - RM, it is true, we drew with West Ham and Leicester that season. We won 4-1 in the next match.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Why do Manchester already have 2 ties weren't they favoured to win the Premiership this year??


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Chelsea game isn't over yet guys....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MOTD will be tasty.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Enigma said:


> If it helps, we drew our first two games in the Treble season.
> 
> 
> :$


*It does 
But I heard it was the first team we hadn't won in our opening 2 in 8 years?*


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

4 points dropped.  

I fear the derby on Sunday.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Stainless said:


> The first season in nearly a decade I can see City convincingly beating United on current form.


I wouldnt be suprised tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It sucks that we didn't get the 2nd when we were in utter control, it's the same old story of us not killing off games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You doing what we did pretty much all last season.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> That's what me and my Mum were just saying. For the first time after the first match in quite a few seasons, i think we have a chance


Yeah, we have a good chance as long as we beat Chelsea on the weekend and hopefully City beat Utd and as long as results go are way this season you never know


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Dre said:


> The Chelsea game isn't over yet guys....


They wont lose though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To think scoring goals is our problem, it just makes no sense.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

It'll all come together at some point, but for the sake of a competitive Premiership, I hope it's soon. I don't wanna see Chelsea romp it, United are the only team who can challenge them THIS season.

Liverpool will come thru next year, but this year needs Man United to man up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

SWP has been fucking quality, again from what i've watched of it.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Vidic's miss was a killer too watch.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We have a bad start to the season and come good when the other big teams go bad.

That's the only positive way you can look at it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're making it so hard for ourselfs, Ronaldo really is a fool for getting sent off.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://homepage.eircom.net/~redweb3/home/9899/results.html

Drew 2-2 with Leicester (I think Beckham saved us in that match), then drew 0-0 with West Ham in the first Premiership matches of 98/99

I posted this again in case you didn't see my edit 

Look at me, I'm clinging onto omens :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see it annoying me this season, how many games Chelsea win from one goal down.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> SWP has been fucking quality, again from what i've watched of it.


I've always said he was a good player, hopefully he gets his chance to shine at Chelsea this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> http://homepage.eircom.net/~redweb3/home/9899/results.html
> 
> Drew 2-2 with Leicester (I think Beckham saved us in that match), then drew 0-0 with West Ham in the first Premiership matches of 98/99
> 
> ...


It's so sad we're having to cling to omens.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Role Model said:


> It's so sad we're having to cling to omens.


exactly.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Stainless said:


> It'll all come together at some point, but for the sake of a competitive Premiership, I hope it's soon. I don't wanna see Chelsea romp it, United are the only team who can challenge them THIS season.
> 
> Liverpool will come thru next year, but this year needs Man United to man up.


Jay & Mark Briscoe up front.

FTW!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Reading players just had two miss kicks in a row which should of been goals from inside the box.

Edit- Final Score ~ Chelsea 2-1 Reading


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's so sad we're having to cling to omens.


I know, but it makes me feel somewhat better about the whole situation.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

No WR or CR for the derby either. We're gonna have to play so well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reading had a pretty good chance in the last few minutes then.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Jay & Mark Briscoe up front.
> 
> FTW!


Haha yes!

Another negative for United, Ronaldo's gonna get more than a 3 game ban, CLEAR headbutt, he'll probably cop 5 games.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL at peeple writing us off, fucking idiots.

2 games out of 38 is fuck all, we'll beat City on Sunday and go on a winning run.

Oh, and Ronaldo is a prick, what the fuck was he thinking? :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sunday is going to be very interesting, not enjoyable though.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm wearing a Liverpool shirt on Sunday.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

It depends, if its "Violent Conduct" it will be 3 games.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LOL at peeple writing us off, fucking idiots.
> 
> 2 games out of 38 is fuck all, we'll beat City on Sunday and go on a winning run.
> 
> Oh, and Ronaldo is a prick, what the fuck was he thinking? :no:


OPINION SWING~!

There's 38 games in a season, Ronaldo will make this a distant memory.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I aint being funny, we experienced this for the past few seasons, since Owen left us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killer K said:


> It depends, if its "Violent Conduct" it will be 3 games.


Well it will be, as it's a headbutt.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fergie needs to sort them out and play a different team on Sunday.

Hargreaves, Anderson, Evans and Eagles need to start, seriously.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

If we win and Chelsea lose, we'll be one point behind them.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Liverpool and Chelsea to draw.

United to draw/lose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want Anderson to play for sure, we need something different.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

When we win, City will still be ahead of us 

And if Ronaldo gets a 5 match ban, he'll miss the chelsea game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> If we win and Chelsea lose, we'll be one point behind them.


Those are big ifs though.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Remember as long as you can beat Chelsea you will make those points up, so you got a good chance in that match definatly.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool have a great chance of winning but it depends on the team.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Tottenham for champions league~1


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> And if Ronaldo gets a 5 match ban, he'll miss the chelsea game.


That won't happen, I wouldn't think, I'll be pissed if it did though.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Liverpool to win.

And we will lose to City. I really hope we dont, but if we play like we have the last 2 games against City, I really wouldnt be suprised if we lost.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was so sure we would win tonight, I just don't know what to think about Sunday....


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm still going with United for the title.

I'm off now, cya.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We should use a 4-2-3-1 formation. Or 4-4-2 if Louis Saha starts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't see Saha starting, but he better be on the bench. Our bench fucking sucked again tonight.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We always bounce back, so I'm sure we will again.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Can't see Saha starting, but he better be on the bench. Our bench fucking sucked again tonight.


Didnt we have no strikers yet again on the bench? if so, thats a pretty stupid decision by Fergie. Anderson should at least have been on the bench tonight, regardless of whether he is ready to play or not.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Frazier Campbell should of been on the bench, hes a fucking better striker than sheasy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should of had some proper finisher on the bench.



Deco™ said:


> We always bounce back, so I'm sure we will again.



I said that after Sunday's game. :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Fergie's gonna get sacked rit.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

A draw away to portsmouth is hardly a bad result, we lost their last year and still won the league....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ True, but after the first half, we should have killed the game and got the win.



Stainless said:


> Fergie's gonna get sacked rit.


Surely!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ronaldo could well actually get a 5 match ban. I think you'll play better without him and Rooney, as stupid as it sounds.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I honestly wont be suprised if we lose to City. Seeing as we wont have Ronaldo or Rooney. And we are going to have to try and play attacking football imo.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Without Rooney and Ronaldo, you won't make everything through them, thus making you play better as a team


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Ronaldo could well actually get a 5 match ban. *I think you'll play better without him and Rooney, as stupid as it sounds.*


I can see that being right, actually.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ronaldo deserves the ban, so we cant complain if it happens.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fergurson is pissed and once again, blaming everybody else.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Fergie has just said he thought Steve Bennett had great delight on sending Ronaldo off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, i'd be pissed if i were him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ronaldo deserved to be sent off, as did the pompey player, so Fergie cant complain.

He needs to sort the fucking players out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just can't believe Ronaldo lost his head, he did so well last season and when we really needed him to be mature and show what he's made of, he lets the club down.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah. Last season, under the pressure, he played brilliantly.

I can't wait for MOTD.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The game was basically over anyway, and we were attacking aswell.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Im tempted not to watch MOTD, because I dont want to see us under perform yet again


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well we were great in the first half, apart from not putting the ball in the back of the net enough.

When it clicks, we're going to be awesome again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I never watch MOTD when Liverpool lose :$ It pisses me off too much.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

People are saying it's Chelsea's to lose now, agreed? Or is it simply far too early for comments like that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Far too early for comments like that, it's only 4 points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, cocky Chelsea fans ringing into 606 is pretty funny.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If City beat us and Chelsea win, it will be theirs to lose, but that isn't gonna happen.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Is Lovejoy doing 606 again?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Good to see Utd slip up again and Ronaldo get sent off, good stuff. Although it's far too early for it to mean anyhting. Chelsea are looking good, but hopefully we will end that on Sunday 



Man Utd Fan said:


> If City beat us and *Chelsea win*, it will be theirs to lose, *but that isn't gonna happen*.


I agree.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> If City beat us and Chelsea win, it will be theirs to lose, but that isn't gonna happen.



It better not.

I did say this might happen though, new players, it just might not work early on in the season. I didn't want to be right. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't see Chelsea beating us tbh, maybe drawing, that is all.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Dre said:


> I can't see Chelsea beating us tbh, maybe drawing, that is all.


Chelsea wont, at least I hope not. It will either be a draw, or a Liverpool win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alright, I've calmed down now. 


We will bounce back against City, if we do play differently. As said, no Rooney/Ronaldo could be a good change for us. I think now is a good time for Saha to come back. We need to go 4-4-2, with Saha/Anderson up front with Tevez. Giggs isn't good at all up front, so he needs to be back on the left, and either Fletcher or preferably Nani on the righy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> I can't see Chelsea beating us tbh, maybe drawing, that is all.


I'm trying not to get too confident, I remember them hammering us at Anfield a few years back


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea haven't looked that convincign at all so far, they have won both matches by one goal. That aint convincing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool weren't exactly amazing at Villa though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool weren't exactly amazing at Villa though.


Yet we still won, the sign of a great team :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, but we don;t normally win away. That's why it encouraged me. It was the sort of match, last season, we would have drawn.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We should sign Alan Smith tbh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> Yeah, but we don;t normally win away. That's why it encouraged me. It was the sort of match, last season, we would have drawn.


Yeah, that's what please me about it. Last season after Barry scored the penalty. The players heads would have been down and it would have finished a draw. But the team pushed on and we got the win we deserved.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Enigma said:


> We should sign Alan Smith tbh.


We should have kept him tbh :side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool must win several away games to be persuasive. :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

After Barry scored, i was so pissed. It just seemed like what happened all last season to us.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd must win a game to be persuasive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, start talking about Liverpool needing to win when we haven't yet seems to be rather silly.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I will laugh at Liverpool fans when they slip up.

EDIT - It's not that. Liverpool win an away game and act like they can do it all the time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That made me LOL Matt. Here comes Man Utd on MOTD.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Scholes goal was pretty awesome.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> I will laugh at Liverpool fans when they slip up.
> 
> EDIT - It's not that. Liverpool win an away game and act like they can do it all the time.


It's good that you act like we're the shit team, when you have drawn your 1st 2 games. I know it's early in the season, but if it's not too early to criticise Liverpool then it isn't too early to criticise Man Utd.

Also, we won't definately slip up. Sure, we will lose a few games, but so will every team.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, i was spamming on a jobber forum, and i missed the goal :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn we really should have won the game, so much great play, but the finishing just rather disappointing.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG, I just noticed Portsmouth have a roof at that end now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That was a pretty well worked goal.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome header by Benjani.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo has looked fantastic, such a cock for getting sent off. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck. Evra saved you from a potential loss.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ronaldo has looked fantastic, such a cock for getting sent off. :sad:


That's what makes it even better.

You removed my smilie


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How to Vidic not score. 

We really are going to miss Ronaldo, he's been at the heart of nearly everything.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Nugent really is a former Preston player.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ronaldo has looked fantastic, such a cock for getting sent off. :sad:


I thought he had been poor in the 1st 3 games this season, not done anything worth noting.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ronaldo was so stupid for doing that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I thought he had been poor in the 1st 3 games this season, not done anything worth noting.


I agree with this, I just expected him to take a couple of games to get back into it. Now it's going to be a lot longer.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe Anderson will play now that Ronaldo is suspended.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I thought he had been poor in the 1st 3 games this season, not done anything worth noting.


He looked good tonight though.

The sending off wasn't really much, it was foolish, but the other fella made the most of it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Paul Scholes was awesome today, he deserves the amrband so much more than giggs.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

FFS :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

When is Neville back from his injury?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to admit, even though he's a Manc. Scholes is a great player, and suprisingly a really nice bloke apparently. Great proffessional.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo won't get a 5 match ban for that, thankfully.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I have to admit, even though he's a Manc. Scholes is a great player, and suprisingly a really nice bloke apparently. Great proffessional.


I know I shouldn't, but I completely burst out laughing when I saw your rep comment 

Thanks. Ass. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

3 Match ban, probably. And i agree Matt.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It will really test how good players like Nani, Tevez and Anderson really are during Ronaldo's suspension. It will be good to watch.


Enigma said:


> I know I shouldn't, but I completely burst out laughing when I saw your rep comment
> 
> Thanks. Ass. :$


:lmao

That's going to ruin your User CP for weeks. That's what I red rep people with now aswell


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> When is Neville back from his injury?


No one knows, he wont start training for at least another month.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O well, he'll be back for your trip to Anfield anyway


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dont see why your smiling, we'll just beat you again.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We'll see about that


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Dont see why your smiling, we'll just beat you again.


Mate, you could not even beat Reading and Pompey. 

Don't get too overconfident, son.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We really needed super Dong tonight, he'd have got the job done.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Mate, you could not even beat Reading and Pompey.
> 
> Don't get too overconfident, son.


Mate? Son? LOL, who the fuck are you?

You havent beaten us in the league for about 5 years, and your not gonna this year either.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sometimes I think Dong is too good for Utd.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Going by tonights finishing, Dong is far too good for us.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Mate? Son? LOL, who the fuck are you?
> 
> You havent beaten us in the league for about 5 years, and your not gonna this year either.


I LOL'd.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Good goal by Fat Frank :$

Great goal by Drogba


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MUF, you have no proof we won't beat you. Anything is possible in football.

See, i'm being alot more diplomatic


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Good goal by Fat Frank :$
> 
> Great goal by Drogba


I was gonna say that, but i didnt want too.

And Dre, my proof is that we are Man Utd and you are Liverpool, simple.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done Ste, I'm very proud of you 

As, you say. Anything can happen, who would think Utd would draw their 1st two games.



> And Dre, my proof is that we are Man Utd and you are Liverpool, simple.


Isn't logic wonderful?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea's finishing was good, I'm impressed at how they manage to actually put the ball in the back of the net.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice proof. 

You theory is flawed though, as you could just win every match on that basis, and it didn't work today.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Manchester United 5-4 Liverpool

Voronin scores hat-trick, Torres sucks. O'Shea own goal. Jamie Carragher own goal. Saha goal. Tevez goal. Carragher own goal. Carragher own goal, though disallowed for it being handball. Ronaldo scores penalty. 

I can see it now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I was gonna say that, but i didnt want too.
> 
> And Dre, my proof is that we are Man Utd and you are Liverpool, simple.


MUF, my proof is that we have won this season, and you have not. Simple. 

You are in no position, although you're bias is quite funny.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Chelseas finishing wasn't good tbh, they just scored 2 great goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alex is the new Bradders.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

O'Shea is more likely to score the winner, Ronaldo will most likely be suspended for being a twat again. :side:



Man Utd Fan said:


> Chelseas finishing wasn't good tbh, they just scored 2 great goals.


At least they can score 2 goals though, that was my point. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Manchester United 5-4 Liverpool
> 
> Voronin scores hat-trick, Torres sucks. O'Shea own goal. Jamie Carragher own goal. Saha goal. Tevez goal. Carragher own goal. Carragher own goal, though disallowed for it being handball. Ronaldo scores penalty.
> 
> I can see it now.


Nice prediction 

Thanks for the rep, asshole.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao at Chelsea's away kit.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> You are in no position


I am in a very nice position actually, thankyou very much.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They look like busies. Well the top anyway.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaldo's going to Portsmouth in the January transfer window, mark my words.

John O'Shea will be our main striker and target man by then. He'll be rated as being a better striker than Torres, although the same rating will be given to Gary Neville.

I'm like a prediction machine.

Edit - Matt, no problem


----------



## The_Showstopper (May 21, 2004)

4 points advantage over Man United already, we'll very hapilly take that. Although we need Essien, Terry and Carvalho back very soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Come on MUF just ignore him, you don't have to have a fight with someone every night. :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What the hell is a busies? A scouse thing....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I am in a very nice position actually, thankyou very much.


Recliner chair?



> What the hell is a busies? A scouse thing....


I don't have a clue either :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I am in a very nice position actually, thankyou very much.


:lmao That is without a doubt one of the best comebacks I've ever heard


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> What the hell is a busies? A scouse thing....


Policemen


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd have repped for that comment, but I had to spead sadly.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I mark for Sven


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ah, you should of just said Five 0 or copshop :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sven's the man, always has been.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Manchester City and Everton will battle it out for the league.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Ah, you should of just said Five 0 or copshop :side:



I don't know what Five 0 is.

Sven has always been charismatic. I LOLd at his affairs.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sven Sven Sven Goran Eriksson.....

Hes a lovely geezer, but dont forget that he is from Sweden....

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sven's a fucking playa tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Stevie Stevie Stevie, Stevie Gerrard

'e mugged Dietmar Hamaan, cause 'e is well 'ard

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Sven Sven Sven Goran Eriksson.....
> 
> Hes a lovely geezer, but dont forget that he is from Sweden....
> 
> :side:


I bought that single :side:



> Sven's a fucking playa tbh.


QFT


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You could of picked a better line CE :no: :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I LOL at the Blue Noses song avout Gerrard.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You could of picked a better line CE :no: :side:


I couldn't think of any :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The babys not yours,
The babys not yours,
Oh Stevie Gerrard,
The babys not yours.

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City don't look that totally amazing, we can take em, hopefully.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You robbed your own fans
You robbed your own fanssssss
in ancient greece
you robbed your own fansssssss


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^  

Sven should have hour long interviews after every game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> ^
> 
> Sven should have hour long interviews after every game.


I agree, they're far too short.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Michael johnson is gonna own carrick on sunday tbh.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

fucking hell, the kid who scored for city looks a talent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ste Gerrard, he aint no retard
He's captain of Liverpool, so he aint no fool
He scored at the weekend, which even i must commend
Today he got subbed for Momo, who i love (No ****)
Sissoko is the best playere ever, cos he's strong, quick, and clever


:side: :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Schmeichel Jr is the fucking man.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

The real Dre is turning in his expensive house.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Kasper is awesome, very friendly too :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Dre doesn't write his own rhymes, so therefore, me > him

Gimmie a sec to think of the tune.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dre said:


> Ste Gerrard, he aint no retard
> He's captain of Liverpool, so he aint no fool
> He scored at the weekend, which even i must commend
> Today he got subbed for Momo, who i love (No ****)
> ...


You suck major balls.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> City don't look that totally amazing, we can take em, hopefully.


I thought that about Reading and Pompey.


I'm off, night y'all :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

You should get someone to write yours tbh.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Ste Gerrard, he aint no retard
> He's captain of Liverpool, so he aint no fool
> He scored at the weekend, which even i must commend
> Today he got subbed for Momo, who i love (No ****)
> ...


Gerrard > Momo.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alan Smith > Momo


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Stainless said:


> You should get someone to write yours tbh.


You do better:

Cos when i'm through with you stainless, you life won't be painless

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dong > Momo


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Voronin > All those jobbers.

Woah, Chopra is the fucking man.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chopra is the man, great start to his Premiership career.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

5 million? Bargain :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alanizzle
Smithizzle,
fo' shizzle,
my nizzle,
better than
Sissizlle

FO SHO!!!!

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Your down in da hood.


He's scored more goals than your whole team has all season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stern John is such a ledge.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

After his goal today, I know rate Voronin at £32.75m.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Dre said:


> You do better:
> 
> Cos when i'm through with you stainless, you life won't be painless
> 
> :side:


Cuz your name is Dre, and you're proper gay.
You support the Pool and rap like a fool.
You love big dick and post like a prick.

WURD LIFE.

Flawless Victory.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Colin Doyle just made the save of the season, end of.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Cuz your name is Dre, and you're proper gay.
> You support the Pool and rap like a fool.
> You love big dick and post like a prick.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Fucking pwned.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The antics on the line was quality.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Cuz your name is Dre, and you're proper gay.
> You support the Pool and rap like a fool.
> You love big dick and post like a prick.
> 
> ...


BEST.POST.EVER :agree:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao at that rap Stainless.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why do they have to show last nights game?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I gotz the skillz that killz.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Stainless said:


> I gotz the skillz that killz.


When is the album released?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I bet dre's comeback is weak, unless hes fucked off....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Cuz your name is Dre, and you're proper gay.
> You support the Pool and rap like a fool.
> You love big dick and post like a prick.
> 
> ...


You thought you defeated me?
When you did that, you must have been drowsy
Look at the team you support
There so bad, it doesn't look like they're playing sport
They'll be in the conference soon
You bafoon

Yeah, Stern John is built.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That comeback sucked ass :lmao

MESSY LYRICS~!!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, weak.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You guys do better :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

My ryhmes is tight for a honky.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You're the one who got merked...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

OK Ste, I will.

Mr Monday Night, listen to me right
When I'm done, you gon' be out like a light
Like Liverpool in the Premiership,
You need to get a grip



:$ I CAN'T FUCKING RAP :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, i could freestyle better, but it would constitue flaming, so i'd get banned



:side:


K Here i go actually:

In this thread, there's a shit user, called MrMondayNight
His posts are poor, spam, and shite
In this thread, there's a user called Man Utd Fan
His hatred of scousers, is similar to the black hate of the Klu Kulx Klan
In this thread, there's two users called Ben
One of them, has had issues recently, with the postmen

:hb


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Dre said:


> You thought you defeated me?
> When you did that, you must have been drowsy
> Look at the team you support
> There so bad, it doesn't look like they're playing sport
> ...


You're as gay as a blue nose, you ain't ever fucked no hoes.
Go support Marine, you fucking drag queen.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Enigma the manc, WF's biggest spammer.
His mommas so fat, she wears pants like MC Hammer,
When I'm through with her she be on the floor,
Begging Monday Night for one night more.

WORD!!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Read my edit, and Stainless, the comment on Marine was low :$


LMAO Matt.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao, it's like that scene from Scary Movie 3 here.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Premiership chat and freestyle honky rapping.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

For the record, the rap i sent Tom on MSN the other night, pwnd all of yours.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Enigma the manc, WF's biggest spammer.
> His mommas so fat, she wears pants like MC Hammer,
> When I'm through with her she be on the floor,
> Begging Monday Night for one night more.
> ...


:lmao

Yo, check this
This how I throw it down

Aiyyo, we got MMN up in this place,
I'ma get right up in his face confused
Tell him he just some wannabee
He ain't got tha skills like me
Voronin got nothing on Vidic
So MMN, you better hear this


Yo 

Edit - last 2 lines don't really work


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Post it then Ste.

That was weak Alex, very weak. Anyway, we better talk footie.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm the blackest white guy ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

K lets get this back on topic, take this crap to the TTT thread. :$


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Stainless said:


> I'm the blackest white guy ever.


Wigga is the word your looking for.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Stainless said:


> I'm the blackest white guy ever.


We should form a rap group. ******* With Attitude 

Anyway, Bolton look pretty poor, I reckon they're going down.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> K lets get this back on topic, take this crap to the TTT thread. :$


They don't appreciate talent there,
Not one of them playas care
Aight I'm done with this shit,
Before I get hit
With some warning points

:side:


I'd like Wigan, Boro and Bolton to go down. I don't see Boro going down though.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Role Model said:


> K lets get this back on topic, take this crap to the TTT thread. :$


GTFO with yout triple tee, you can put your lips round muh peepee.
WURD.

*NO*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bolton will end up about mid table this season.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah I really don't see Bolton going down this year.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Bolton will end up about mid table this season.


I only said Bolton because my post was spam, and I was trying to edit it quickly without anyone noticing. They were the first team that came to my head :$


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao Alex.

I think Bolton will finish mid-table tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bolton look pretty shitty, midtable seems most likely.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought the'd get in the Uefa cup spot, but after two matches so far, i look wrong.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh the first two games mean nothing. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You wish.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Sir Alex Ferguson admits Cristiano Ronaldo fell for Portsmouth's intimidation tactics at Fratton Park after seeing the winger dismissed late on in United's 1-1 draw, but says the Portuguese international has only himself to blame.
> 
> Ronaldo was sent off by referee Steve Bennett five minutes from time after a scuffle in the area. Bennett wasted no time in showing Ronaldo a straight red much to Sir Alex's annoyance.
> 
> ...


All so very true, especially the bolded line.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Ronaldo does put up with a lot when he is on the pitch. I mean when ever he gets the ball he gets booed by the opposing teams fans, plus he also gets bashed and knocked by the players. So he does put up with a lot. I think that he showed everyone last season what a great player he is and didn't care about what people thought of him, he just played his game and he won awards for playing so well.

I will agree with Ferguson, he really should have known better and not retaliated the way that he did. He should of just let it be and not got hot headed over the situation. But he did deserve the sending off and he might get a bigger suspension than three games, but I doubt it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How much contact was there? It wasn't very clear on MOTD.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It really didn't look like much at all, the other bloke made the most of it, he still shouldn't have done it, but I've seen players get away with much worse.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Slight contact to say the least, but a clash of heads is a clash of heads.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

as much as i hate to say it i think boro r guna struggle this season. poor performance tonight against a medioca wigan team


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

is it just me or can anyone else see man city doing well this season


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Undertaker1989 said:


> is it just me or can anyone else see man city doing well this season


They'll probably contend for UEFA Cup this season. They have played well so far and have a strong squad.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Watford want *60 million* for Marlon King :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

King isn't even worth 6 million tbh

Wow Man Utd are in trouble now, two poor draws for us and with Rooney, Saha, Solksjaer out and Ronaldo suspended for the Manchester Derby, we are in all sorts of trouble. Not good at all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's the Marlon King link...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/watford/6947668.stm

Chelsea got lucky yesterday tbh, if Oster would've scored and not hit the post it would have been a different story.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Boothroyd said before that if King hadn't gotten injured that Watford wouldn't have been relegated. If think he overrates him a bit too much.

Also, I see City getting 7th or 8th. Sven is a great manager but they can't turn it around this soon this early. Also, they've had some good performances but nothing spectacular really. Again, I see defence being their strong point. Sven is great at getting the best out of centre-backs. You only have to look to Nesta to see his results.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

*Fergie points finger at Ronaldo*



> Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson has condemned Cristiano Ronaldo for reacting to provocation.
> 
> The Portugal winger, 20, was sent off for appearing to headbutt Richard Hughes in United's draw at Portsmouth.
> 
> ...


Good that he's said that really. Something needed to be said.

Edit - Breaking news:



> Sheffield United are to sue West Ham for the cost of their relegation from the Premier League.
> 
> The Blades were relegated after the Premier League opted not to dock West Ham points for fielding an ineligible player in Carlos Tevez.
> 
> ...


Why don't they just give up?


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

What did ronaldo do 2 get sent off?


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

ExtremeGranta said:


> What did ronaldo do 2 get sent off?


He Headbutted Pompey's Richard Hughes late in the game, and got given a straight red card


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good on Fergies part, and Sheff Utd need to give it up, they obviously aren't going to get anywhere.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was more a headstroke than a headbutt, the contact was minimal. But still...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sheffield United will get a small compensation. I can't say they don't deserve it either. It was cruel what happened to them really, but at least the Premier League will more entertaining with them going down rather than West Ham.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If i were Sheff Utd, i'd be pissed, but they have managed to blow the whole situation totally out of proportion.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fucking hell, what happened in the United game yesterday? I was out all night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather not go over it again. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Scholes scored after 15 minutes, then Benjani scored after 53 or something


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We were all over them for 45 minutes, and it was the classic not killing off the game, they came back into it in the second half, we missed more chances, they had a bloke sent off and then Ronaldo was sent of for a tiny headbutt which was nothing really.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sounded abit more like nothing, but when I heard about it I had to tease my man utd fan friends.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Still on about last night i see.

It's a marathon not a sprint, last season you lost/drew games did you not? Yes it's dissapointing to make a poor start. But every team will go through a rough patch and i tihnk this might be yours. In all honesty i think Liverpool will beat Chelsea, simply because Chelsea are missing Terry.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Chelsea are missing Terry and Carvalho for the match on Sunday, unless Terry makes a miraculous recovery


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh it still won't be easy, but I'd be more than happy to see Liverpool win, what with our disappointing start.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Ronaldo shouldnt have headbutted full stop. Doesnt matter if it was hardly anything there is no need for him to move his head towards a player like that.

We were all over them and should have won it . Cant believe how the goal scorer coasted into our box and just headed it in.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah obviously, Chelsea is never easy. But them missing their 2 best centre backs is definately a huge advantage. They have looked dodgy in defense so far with Terry missing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm seriously marking our chances of winning the league if we win on Sunday.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Last year i though Liberpool would have a chance, this year i dont feel that way for some reason, maybe last year it was after their champions league success.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm desperate for a win on Sunday, if Liverpool can win it'll be good, but if we don't win, meh fuck football. :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre said:


> I'm seriously marking our chances of winning the league if we win on Sunday.


:lmao its way too early to say that :lmao.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CROUCH CROUCH CROUCH!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

This is without doubt the best team we have has since Rafa got here, so really this should be our best chance of winning the league.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't help but be hopeful for our chances.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah hope is all anyone has at this point, for me it's more desperation.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

We have Voronin, there's always a chance.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This years will be ours. I'll mark like crazy and let it be known at school.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It would probably be the second greatest moment of my life if we won the league.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What's your first Dre?

Each draw/loss Man United take, I mark.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If we won win the league:

That > Istanbul tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nothing will ever beat Istanbul, just for the way we won it.

Unless we beat Man Utd somehow, in the last minute, or the last game of the season to win the league, similar to DreamTeam


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> If we won win the league:
> 
> That > Istanbul tbh.


I loved Instanbul. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Istanbul was the greatest thing in footballing history.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Dre said:


> It would probably be the second greatest moment of my life if we won the league.


First?

If we win the leauge, I'll mark.

I re watched Istanbul at training yesterday. I loved it. Because there is a Milan fan in my team :hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Winning the league would be better, however we won it. It just would be.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I seriously marked out more than anything when we won at Istanbul.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I seriously marked out more than anything when we won at Istanbul.


Same. Added to the fact some mug Everton fan rung me up at half time, and started abusing me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So did I, and it was awesome. The greatest Euro Final ever.

But, winning the league would be better. Just because it's more important and how long we've waited for it.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I doubt for scousers anyting will ever beat that triumph. Even i marked when they got those 3 goals and Dudek saved the penalty. The many youtube compilations i've watched make you feel good to watch. It was a great night for english football as a whole.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It would be in the long run, but i doubt anything i will ever feel will match the jubilation i felt after Dudek saved Shevchenkos Pen.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

When Alonso scored that 3rd goal, I almost lost it.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Did anyone actully go too that match?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ My Mate :$

I would have seriously cried my eyes out, if Shevchenko had have scored from like 3 yards out, right at the end.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

^ My Mum's mate went to Istanbul 


Dre said:


> It would be in the long run, but i doubt anything i will ever feel will match the jubilation i felt after Dudek saved Shevchenkos Pen.


It was greatness, after all the abuse my Manc mates were giving me. It was just an amazing feeling.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm going to go watch it now


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gerrard's last minute goal in the FA Cup Final, that must of been a mark out moment. I kinda felt sorry for West Ham.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ :agree:

I just watched it before we were all talking about it.

You have Manc mates Matt? :evil:

We have a Manc in our footy team, who gets so much abuse, it is untrue.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Gerrard's last minute goal in the FA Cup Final, that must of been a mark out moment. I kinda felt sorry for West Ham.


I marked so much, I spilt beer everywhere 



> You have Manc mates Matt? :evil:


Well, mates who support the Mancs. They aren't from Manchester


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's a bit better, and underage drinking :no: :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3p-rgOOZqg


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I have Istanbul and FA Cup Final on DVD 



> That's a bit better, and underage drinking :no: :side:


I'm 18 in a few months, sue me :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I watched that exact link about an hour ago


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ste, I'm sure it makes you angry that the FA Cup Final, says "The Gerrard Final" on the box


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1oIPrGbsfvw

That's the best shootout video.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Ste, I'm sure it makes you angry that the FA Cup Final, says "The Gerrard Final" on the box


Meh, even i'll give him that he was quality in that match.

Although calling a final after him irritates me a bit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The Smicer penalty was when I really felt like we were going to win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Sheva miss from about 2 yards was when i realised we were winning.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lclPTuSnkIQ&mode=related&search=

Dudek dancing on the line= Greatness.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Killer K said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1oIPrGbsfvw
> 
> That's the best shootout video.


I was watching that about 30 seconds ago.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carra telling him too, also = greatness.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

"HE'S SAVED IT! THE EUROPEAN CUP IS RETURNING TO ENGLAND AND TO ANFIELD!!"


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I loved how Shevchenko just walked of. It was great.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I loved the way Carra suddenly forgot he had cramp.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

A sig worthy pic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm watching the shootout now. Pure greatness.

Dudek is great.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I loved Sheva's reaction


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I may request a Dudek banner some time


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Legendary Avy, much better than HHH.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I didn't get much out of my last request.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Just watched the shootout again, Shevchenko shouldnt of put the ball down the middle, that's always gonna end up a disaster.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know what he was thinking tbh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm glad The Dude got a move to Real Madrid.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Watching that shootout really gets me inspired.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I marked when i heard Dudek had gone to Real.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Watching that shootout really gets me inspired.


Same, I teared up a little bit :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I like watching Middlesboro-Staua Bucharest, the comebakc is the great and the commentary even better, the commentary is just so biased and when they win they go crazy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can't explain how much I mark for Gerrard.

He's just the best in my eyes, so proffesional, so smart, so tactic. :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Same, all Liverpool fans should love Gerrard


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If I was gay...

Well we won't go there

:$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd hit Voronin if I was a ****.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool fans that don't like Gerrard, aren't really Liverpool fans, to be perfectly honest.


:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everytime i go for my lunch, the snide comments always come out.

:sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I went offline, didn't want to sit and read all you go over 2005 again, I guess it had been a few hours since it was mentioned.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, you'd be the same if you were a Liverpool fan.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a poster of Gerrard on my wall. He's a fair legend.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a poster of him with the European Cup next to my bed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't have any posters. 

The only picture I have in my room is a huge picture of me, my Dad and Mr Motivator.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't have any posters.
> 
> The only picture I have in my room is a huge picture of me, my Dad and Mr Motivator.


You met Mr Motivator? Fucking awesome.

He used to be on GMTV, rit?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I have Maple Leaf Jersey's hung up in my room and a few old Arsenal shirts. My favourite is a dreamcast sponser with Bergkamp on the back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Was he wearing that outfit?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was rather like that, same crazy colours.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Did he do a cheesy pose or anything?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You're so lucky.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just a cheesy grin, and it's easily one of, if not the greatest moments of my life.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I can imagine.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh what a surprise, Liverpool fans wanking over Istanbul again :no:

I suppose it is the only good moment you will have seen live in Liverpools history.....


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I have an Arsenal 2004 season shirt with all the signatures on it in my bedroom


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a framed shirt signed by Scholes on my wall, and a signed picture of that goal from Ole.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I have a framed shirt signed by Scholes on my wall, and a signed picture of that goal from Ole.


You have the wrong score in your sig


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

MUF it was 1-1 last night not 0-0 :sad:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Everton for the Prem to be honest, I only see Chelsea, Man City or Everton winning now, I hope it's not the latter because David won't stop talking about it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I would sigh but your not worth the trouble.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Awful joke tbh, your shitty predictions are much better.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Bradley said:


> Everton for the Prem to be honest, I only see Chelsea, Man City or Everton winning now, I hope it's not the latter because David won't stop talking about it.


:lmao that is just pathetic.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Awful joke tbh, your shitty predictions are much better.


That was a shitty prediction.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not rly, more of a statement. :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

A shitty statement~!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

It was pretty shitty whatever it was.

//end


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I must say I'm disappointed in Adam Wolf's finale of his Football Alphabet avatar series (Yes, I closely followed it :side. Ian Wright's a prick tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

An Arsenal fan that hates Wright? NO WAI.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Bradley said:


> Everton for the Prem to be honest, I only see Chelsea, Man City or Everton winning now, I hope it's not the latter because David won't stop talking about it.


How can you say that Arsenal can't win. Anyway it's to early to rule teams out because there is only 6 points different between top and bottom.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i can see man city and everton both doing well, especially city, they'll probably get a uefa cup place, no way theyre getting the title though, i think bradders has just picked the current top 3 in the premiership


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> i can see man city and everton both doing well, especially city, they'll probably get a uefa cup place, no way theyre getting the title though, i think bradders has just picked the current top 3 in the premiership



ii theyll both do well along with blackburn and spurs if they pick up


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

It's two games into the Premiership season and people I talk to already think that only Everton, Man City and Chelsea stand a chance at the Title.

I guess Tottenham will get relegated then. :no:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, apparently sarcasm does go over some peoples heads?

Honestly? Shut up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I dunno sarcasm is a tricky thing to detect when Bradders posts. :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

You need to be on muh MSN rit.

[email protected]

Make it happen.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Now I know why everyone was laughing at Braddes predicitions earlier.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Steven Gerrard to miss the game against Chelsea? I think it’s because of the ankle injury, bad news that is. 

Sorry it’s off topic but I get my AS results tomorrow.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought you got them toay  Good luck anyway.

And if that's true, Bollocks.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gerrard has broken his toe, brilliant news.

But if he doesnt play, hes a fucking pussy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/6949150.stm



> Liverpool skipper Steven Gerrard has a hairline fracture of his toe but will be fit to face Chelsea on Sunday.
> 
> However, manager Rafael Benitez said the midfielder is unlikely to be available for England's friendly against Germany on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, they aren't willing to let him damage it further for England, but are for Liverpool .

MUF, i thought you wanted us to beat Chelsea


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Best scenario for us is it ending in a massive fight, and each team being deducted points :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Doubt that will happen somehow.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Meh, they aren't willing to let him damage it further for England, but are for Liverpool .
> 
> MUF, i thought you wanted us to beat Chelsea


I never said that, i want it to be a draw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, i thought you saw Chelsea as bigger challengers than us, so you'd prefer them to get no points. And a draw in your eyes is obviously less likely without Gerrard.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Chelsea are clearly bigger challenges than you, but why would i want Liverpool to win?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard not at full fitness doesn't full me with much hope, I hope they can at least manage to get a point.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If Chelsea play like they did in the first half against Reading, I see Liverpool getting something out of this game.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

My mate who is a bluenose has on his MSN name: We are top of the league, we are top of the league.

Not for long.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well it could be a while longer if results go their way. :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:side:

I hope not.
Got my ticket to the Derby game after failing to get one for the Chelsea game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> :side:
> 
> I hope not.
> Got my ticket to the Derby game after failing to get one for the Chelsea game.


Next best thing huh?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Silence, i don;t have a ticket for Sunday either, motherfucking cousins. I'm taping the match, as i am somewhere in Lancashire all day.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Next best thing huh?


:side:

It will be alot better when I get my season ticket which won't be for a few years


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> ^^^ Silence, i don;t have a ticket for Sunday either, motherfucking cousins. I'm taping the match, as i am somewhere in Lancashire all day.


Aren't you a season ticket holder?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Aren't you a season ticket holder?


Priority. It was season last year, but this year it's priority, which means that i can get tickets to whatever match i want. My cousin is coming back from Australia for a week though, so i 'have to' give her the ticket :no:

I'll be at every other match this season though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You gave a girl/women your ticket to the Chelsea game? Very random....


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I have fancard, they come in very handy for most games. 
I wish we would sell most of our tickets at the window instead of the awful phone lines.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, My Mum said she wouldn;t let me go to anyother games if i didn't give my cousin it, as it will be the only game she can see for years, and shes a huge Liverpool fan.

There's nothing wrong with girls and football, i get my Everton ticket thanks to a girl.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You are your mothers bitch tbh.

I would never let my mum take my ticket off me, i wouldn't let her anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You didn't understand that this happened the day after i received my school report, and i was trying not to get grounded. Plus, i knew if thinks went well for me at golf, i'd be playing that day anyway.

:$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dont let her near your ticket, thats what i do.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll try that next time. I'm quite pissed i'm missing the Manchester Derby also.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty gutted about the fact I might be out on Sunday also.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I once missed my Unlces wedding just to go and watch United vs Ipswich.

I take it you'll be missing the games due to Golf.....


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I go back too America tomorrow. Dont like the sports channels over their as much, i'll miss gillette


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I once missed my Unlces wedding just to go and watch United vs Ipswich.
> 
> I take it you'll be missing the games due to Golf.....


Yeah, it's for Lancashire though.

And i'm missing my Auntie's wedding, and i'm persuming that there is a Liverpool match on then :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love American TV, although the lack of proper Football blows.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

But you wont be missing the wedding for football, will you Woods?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, American TV is grat, i just dont like the sports channels as much by way of Commentary and stuff, i love the ice hockey though


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

After all the abuse i got from spurs fans last season after henry left and wenger was rumored to be leaving all i have to say is this to tottenham fans. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Good luck getting fourth...Fourth from bottom that is


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> But you wont be missing the wedding for football, will you Woods?


Nah, it's in some strange country :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ice Hockey is terrible. :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ice Hockey is terrible. :$


All american sports are terrible tbh.

And weddings abroad are awesome.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ice Hockey is so much better than baseball, american football, basketball etc...

It's so action packed, i just love it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It would be awesome, if i knew were it actually is. I can't even remember what the name of the place is :$

BTW, i'm posting on another forum, and their football thread, is called 'soccer' :no:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pretty gutted about the fact I might be out on Sunday also.


Gimme your phone number, I'll text you random updates.

'City 1-0 United, season over'
'Half time, sack Fergie, sign Torres'
'A bird just flew past my window'
'1-1, Giggsy! GET IN!'
'2-1 United, we're favourites now tbh'
'O'Sheas on for Tevez, season might still be over'
'Full-time, fully deserved win, despite having 33% of the possession, but in my totally unbiased view, United dominated'



Texts are charged at your normal standard rate, terms and conditions apply.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love American Football, it's the only American sport I can stand. I used to like Basketball, but it's so fucking boring, plus once MJ retired it wasn't the same.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I always used to watch American Football in the break in DreamTeam..... :sad: :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I always used to watch American Football in the break in DreamTeam..... :sad: :$


:no: 


I went to watch a Tampa Bay Buccaneers baseball match when I was out there on holiday. Most boring thing ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They're an American Football team though. If you don't understand the game, it fucking sucks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Baseball looks half decent, as does basketball.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I gave all the big american sports a chance and i think they all suck.

I only really like Football, Speedway and 20/20 cricket anyway.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I find baseball boring to watch, although I don't mind playing rounders when we do it at school :$ Never slide into a base on astroturf, it fucking hurts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rounders > Baseball.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rounders was great, i was used to accidentally fling the bat out of my hand


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rounders is alright at school, tbh. I prefer softball though, the same except you have a bigger bat and you can use two hands. Plus, rounders is always considered a bit girly at school.

At school playing softball, I walloped the ball about head height and someone was in the field having a conversation and the ball was going right for him and our teacher screamed at him and he ducked just in time. True story :agree:

Although football > all, tbch.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The following sports are greatness:

Football, Golf, Tennis, 20/20 Cricket, Squash, Badminton.

Woo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All I enjoy is Football, UFC, Tennis, American Football, Some Cricket and some F1, and that's about it unless I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> The following sports are greatness:
> 
> Football, *Golf, Tennis*, 20/20 Cricket, *Squash, Badminton.*
> Woo.


:no: 

Maybe to play, but there all shite to watch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tennis is fine, the others are boring to watch.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Football, Tennis, Badminton, Cricket, Rugby Union (Only to watch, and only when it's England playing), F1 are the sports that I enjoy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, i was basing that on how good they are to play.

Rounders in school is greatness


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't understand why people enjoy watching Badminton. I thought that's what we were talking about, watching the sports? :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Can't stand tennis, i only watch the odd Wimbledon match when im bored.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tennis is pretty great. Especially when Murray is doing well. Every sport is better to play than watch though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I am awesome at all pub sports. Snooker, Pool, Darts, cards ect...

All shite to watch aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love watching Darts, but only for the comedy value.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I mark when it's a Taylor/Barneveld final. And for Sid Waddel.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just love the over the top commentators.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why don't you like TNA then?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The commentators on the darts are hilarious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Why don't you like TNA then?


Yeah I love Don West, Christy and Joe. That's about it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ What about AJ and Christian :sad;

I mark for the music in the background when they go for breaks also.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't know about the music, I haven't watched a full Impact in months.


ANYWAYS lets talk Football. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was talking about the Darts music, and OK.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Football, whats that?  :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The thing is at the moment, I don't want to talk football and as it just pisses me off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wouldn't if i were you :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who would have thought, a Utd fan not happy after the first two games? I was expecting us to be 6 points and top of the table due to our goal difference.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, theirs always the good old' carling cup!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bullseye > Real darts

You can't beat a bit of bully

:side:


Anyway, soccer, soccer...BECKHAM SCORED ON HIS MLS DEBUT!!!!11! Alright!! Way to go David!!!
:$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL, i didnt even care that we drew. I've been in a good mood ever since.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very happy for Becks, him carrying them to a win is hardly a surprise.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I expected you to run away with it, after 2 games, it doesn;t look like that will be the case.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Dyer finally went too West Ham, Bowyer, Dyer and Bellamy at the same team can't be good, anyway should be interesting how he does their.

Im out now anyway, later, Ben, Ste.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I marked when I read Ceefax $) this morning. Scored a free-kick and set up that Donovan fellow. I've always admired Beckham's free-kicks. Though, when I try them, they swerve to the left wayyy too much.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The freekick was ill, sent the keeper the exact wrong way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully Becks is a great success, he's made a good start.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see, especially after the start, alot of people being disappointed he didnt single handedly turn around LA Galaxy, and US Football as a whole.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> The freekick was ill, sent the keeper the exact wrong way.


They aren't used to talent.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well he was already getting booed before yesterdays game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good to see Beckham back and on the scoresheet, alot of the fans were slating him off when he was injured.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like Beckham as a person, so i hope he does well.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I like Beckham as a person, so i hope he does well.


Absolutely, that's why I want him to be good for them. Plus, it'll help show he's still got it, even if it is at a lower level.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, I don't know why anyone would dislike him really. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Some blind Man Utd hater :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Ste do you actually like Sissoko or is it a piss take. Like MMN's Voronin banner.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No he likes him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We could have got a few more years out of Beckham, but I guess the time was right to sell him, and for a good fee too. Plus, we got Ronaldo as a replacement, and I think he's good enough. He was last season anyway :side:

Edit - I actually like Alan Smith too :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Enigma said:


> We could have got a few more years out of Beckham, but I guess the time was right to sell him, and for a good fee too. Plus, we got Ronaldo as a replacement, and I think he's good enough. He was last season anyway :side:
> 
> Edit - I actually like Alan Smith too :$


I didnt mind Alan Smith, He just wasnt good enough for our team. He is good enough for most teams in the prem just not us.

Also Ronaldo doesnt seem like he wants to do well for us so far this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't believe people are already on Ronaldo's back after two games. :lmao

He looked good last night but fucked himself over and the team by getting sent off.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Beckham has only gone for the money, so ive lost alot of respect for him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sell Ronaldo tbh, his career's over. 

He'll come back and prove everyone wrong again. He's that sort of player, but he needs to realise that he has to earn the status of 'Worlds Best', not just assume he has it, because sometimes he does seem too cocky in games.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I can't believe people are already on Ronaldo's back after two games. :lmao
> 
> He looked good last night but fucked himself over and the team by getting sent off.


I need someone to blame for our pathetic start. The way he reacted yesterday wouldnt be so bad if it was his first season with us. Surely by now he should know you cant do that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Beckham has only gone for the money, so ive lost alot of respect for him.



His wife forced the move, he's her bitch tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry took me a while, i do actually like Sissoko. I hate the hate he has received for a few bad performances last year.

Generally, i mark for Defensive Midfielders.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He could of easily refused and moved to AC Milan, fucking pussy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> I need someone to blame for our pathetic start. The way he reacted yesterday wouldnt be so bad if it was his first season with us. Surely by now he should know you cant do that.


LOL at that tbh. He lost his head, it was stupid but it happens, just look at Scholes.....


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> LOL at that tbh. He lost his head, it was stupid but it happens, just look at Scholes.....


I dont remember Scholes headbutting anyone though . The only person I can remember headbutting was Neville.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Scholes was pretty amazing yesterday from the looks of it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> I dont remember Scholes headbutting anyone though . The only person I can remember headbutting was Neville.


Who said anything about fucking headbutting? I'm talking about losing your head.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:lmao

Scholes has always struck me as a very angry player if i'm honest :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd happily lose my head if it had ginger hair on tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I dont remember Scholes headbutting anyone though . The only person I can remember headbutting was Neville.


Ahh, Steve fucking Macmananman


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> :lmao
> 
> Scholes has always struck me as a very angry player if i'm honest :$


He quite simply can't tackle, it'd be funny if it wasn't so frustrating.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Who said anything about fucking headbutting? I'm talking about losing your head.....


Yeah well headbutting is alot worse than if you slide in late or slide in with intent. Just in my fucking opinion.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I'd happily lose my head if it had ginger hair on tbh.


I love you.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Keeley supports Arsenal.
Thus,

Arsenal = True Champions!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Queen also supports Arsenal, that kinda sucks though.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

That's why everyone hates her.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Destiny said:


> The Queen also supports Arsenal, that kinda sucks though.


Oh well, she is another person to add to our list of supporters 

But we won't brag about that one :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the queen, if i'm brutally honest.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Monarchies suck in general.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think many like the Queen apart from the older generations.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Grandma always has her speeches on at Christmas Dinner, and won't let us watch the Cliff Richards Tennis :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cliff Richards Tennis is Christmas to me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Same, shame it was it's last year last year :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

IT WAS?! 

That sucks, no more Christmas.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, it said at the event 

Slightly gutterring.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought the Queen supported Leighton Orient. (sorry if I spelt it wrong)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wasn't sure who she supported, but chances are she doesn't even care about football.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If she did support someone, it would be for a publicity stunt, that's why i doubt she would support such a jobber team.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Holy shit, Wednesday actually won last night, was a decent enough laugh in the bar before the club.

Four Rotherham fans in a pub in the middle of Sheffield Town centre, they got mercilessly mocked.

Had us down to win 4-1, would've been a nice earner.

Ah well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't believe my prediction of you losing 2-0 was wrong. :sad:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Haha, it was looking on the cards in the first half, but Deon Burton decided to take the game by the balls and we won.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I actually remember hearing somewhere that the Queen did support Arsenal. It was in the newspaper last year I believe...

I'm looking forward to watching the EPL this weekend, I have missed it during the week


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I heard she supported Arsneal too. Doubt she knows anything about them though. Probably dosn't even know who Peggy Lokando is. Silly woman.*


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i saw an interview with her, and the interviewer said that he'd heard that she supported charlton (i think), and she said she condemned the person who said that, so im pretty sure you lot are all condemned


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just got back from Liverpool. I met George Gillett while I was there, the guy's a class act. I got an autograph, a picture and had a bit of a conversation with him. He was just walking around Anfield, watched MOTD unaware of results. Unlucky United and Ronaldo, bad start continues :side: Premiership looks very tight this year, still not sure who's going to win, go down, get UEFA Cup spots etc, lots of unexpected results to start off a hopefully good season. Gerrard picking up a knock isn't good but it sounds like he'll play against Chelsea, hopefully we win but who knows. Without Ronaldo and not being on form I could see City getting a result from Man Utd, but I still think United will prevail.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ThePower said:


> *I heard she supported Arsneal too. Doubt she knows anything about them though. Probably dosn't even know who Peggy Lokando is. Silly woman.*


The Queen is clearly a Prawn Sandwich Fan


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds pretty great Ben. Whereabouts did you stay?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I stayed near Old HayMarket, about 5 or so miles away from Anfield, I think, in Liverpool Central. Just got back to Chester now, I try to go down quite regularly but I didn't expect to meet anyone, especially one of our owners


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Cool, Crosby is a much nicer place to go though.

How did you meet him though?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'll go there next time :agree: 

I was just about to go into the Anfield museum (European Cup picture and such) and as I was walking up the looking at the pictures on the wall I saw a grey haired man come up behind me, I turned around and he said "Hello how are you?" in a strong american accent, I asked him if he was George Gillett, the part owner of Liverpool and he said "yes, that is me". I said I was a little bit dazed still that he was standing here talking to me I shook his hand and asked if I could get his signature and a picture as well and he was fine with all of it. Cool bloke.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's great that he actually acted like that towards you. Shows he really cares about the team, and the supporters


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep, he was a class act, he asked me what I thought about how we were doing and he seemed genuinly pleased when I told him how optomistic I was.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ti's great news. If i ever speak to him, i'd tell him my ideas of centering the team around Sissoko.

Nah, i'd mark if i met him, great that you did.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> I'll go there next time :agree:
> 
> I was just about to go into the Anfield museum (European Cup picture and such) and as I was walking up the looking at the pictures on the wall I saw a grey haired man come up behind me, I turned around and he said "Hello how are you?" in a strong american accent, I asked him if he was George Gillett, the part owner of Liverpool and he said "yes, that is me". I said I was a little bit dazed still that he was standing here talking to me I shook his hand and asked if I could get his signature and a picture as well and he was fine with all of it. Cool bloke.


That's pretty bangin, even if the act of him caring about the club might be a little put on and over the top at times, still sounds like a stella bloke.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

That's great Ben. He seems a nice bloke in interviews


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just read that Arsenal are hoping to bring Nicolas Anelka back to the club...whether thats a good thing or a bad thing I am not sure because to be honest, I have never really payed much attention to how he has played in recent years.

Theres also rumours that Arsenal Dinamo Zagreb midfielder Luka Modric....which to me appears to be for the sole purpose of reinforcing our midfield right now, as Rosicky has received another injury, and Gilberto doesn't really appear too happy with the club right now for not getting captaincy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I doubt Anelka will return to Arsenal. He's a good enough player but we've got plenty of capable strikers and he is not much more than a quick finisher which we already have in Eduardo and Walcott.

Modric could wither be a good buy or plain awful. He is left footed so that would be good to have a naturally left sided player but he's tiny and is really that quick. He will be physically dominated in the Premier League, but he's a great talent but sometimes all the talent in the world doesn't prevail in the Premier League. Also the rumoured fee is £15M. That's far too much money.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Destiny said:


> ^ I doubt Anelka will return to Arsenal. He's a good enough player but we've got plenty of capable strikers and he is not much more than a quick finisher which we already have in Eduardo and Walcott.


Your right in say we have plenty of capable strikers, but because that is the case, and I am sure both Arsen and Anelka know that, there must be some kind of ideas going on within Arsenal to oppose what you said.

I personally don't think we really need Anelka to come over, because as you said we have Da Silva and Walcott.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So which matches are people watching tonight/morning/arvo? Whereever you are..


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll be watching the Villa match, it's unheard of that we have two televised matches in a row. :shocked: Pity it's at 2am though, time difference ftl. Our defence is so bloody thin, we only have four defenders with premiership experience and a midfielder playing makeshift right back.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll be watching Pompey v Bolton and Newcastle v Villa obviously, and I'll probably watch Reading v Everton out of the afternoon kick-offs.

And believe it or not, Arsenal's match is yet again the only match of the round which isn't being televised in Australia. Is some some sort of fucking sick joke? So after tonight Derby fans will have been able to watch three of their Premier League matches so far and Arsenal fans, none. It has to do with us continually getting Sunday games which always coincide with Man Utd match, and as there's only the two games on we don't get to choose between them. Fucking outrage.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

All bar the Arsenal match is being shown here in QLD. I'll be watching the Pompey - Bolton match live (9:30pm start here). Fox Sports is using the Viewers Choice again, so we can watch any match we want.

EDIT: Destiny beat me to it by 10 seconds


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Viewers Choice? Do you need that Foxtel IQ thing for that?


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

nup just need Austar or Foxtel digital and press red on the remote


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've only got one game on TV today. :sad:


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> We've only got one game on TV today. :sad:


You have Setanta, don't you?

I was thinking about getting it for my bedroom

Also, anyone know if this viewer choice will be permanent? I hope so.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I've got Setanta, Newcastle/Villa is on it today, should be good.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I have one match at 9:30PM here.

Then there's like 4 to choose from on Foxtel Digital at Midnight.

I'll probaly watch the Portsmouth vs Bolton match at 930


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Fucking need Setanta :cuss: 

Hopefully Toon will get another confidant win today, Owen goal maybe?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hate the amount of choices you get :sad:

I'll only get to watch one match live today :$


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

It's funny you know.

The people in England, where the games are played, get one match, while in Australia, around the other side of the world, get all but one match. Weird.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, we have streams :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's stupid really how Australia gets so many games but the country where the sport is more popular only has 1 match on. Great. I'll watch Pompey-Bolton, could be quite entertaining considering Pompey look pretty strong and Bolton.....don't. Could be quite open. 

But the real games are tommorow, Manchester Derby followed By Chelsea-Liverpool, tasty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope I'm able to watch the games tomorrow but it's 50/50 sadly. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Unless there is some form of torrential rain, which there is actually, i'll only be able to watch Liverpool on tape.

It will piss me off so much not being there...


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

What are the commentators, pundits etc. like on Setanta?


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

England shows only one game live? It sounds really stupid. In Finland I can see 5 games live today and others later not live, and all 3 games live tomorrow.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ben, there's two live games on today


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What ones?

EDIT - Oh yeah, lawls.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought one game was bullshit.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

so who do we think will win tonight?

I'd say Pompey will get 3 points against Bolton


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pompey should win, Bolton have looked shit so far this season.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Pompey though only have a squad of 16 to pick from i read earlier, but should be too strong for Bolton. Muntari won't play as he was banned for his sending off against the Red Devils.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bolton have Sammy Lee, therefore logically, you should beat them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Should be an easy Pompey win, but with this season already starting so unpredictably nothing is certain.

Sammy Lee was with Liverpool for a number of years as a player and staff and I want him do well, but he won't, neither will Chris Hutchins, I don't like clubs just making the former assistant a manager when the old ones leave, think its a bit stupid.


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

I think Bolton is one of the teams fighting against the relegation and Pompey to fight from the UEFA cup position. Clear 3-0 win for Pompey i think.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The start to the season has been one of the best for a long time. Probably because of the amount of hype.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bolton just look so flat at the moment, but this could be the game that they win and gets their season started.


This season has sucked so far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Bolton just look so flat at the moment, but this could be the game that they win and gets their season started.
> 
> *
> This season has sucked so far*.


That's not a biased niew on all this just because United haven't won yet, is it? Lawls. 

I think it's been one of the best starts to the Prem ever, Chelsea even had an exciting first match, and we finally won our opening game :hb


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

For an Arsenal fan i think the start has been quite good. ManU have played two draws, Spurs has lost twice... I like it quite much.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea will win nearly all of the matches they win this season, by one goal, i can gaurantee that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overall the season hasn't done much for me so far, if Utd had won the first two games I'd still say the same.


probably. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, it would be the best season start yet, if they had.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If our title rivals hadn't won both their opening games it would be far more exciting tbf.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

It's been one of the most surprising and controversial starts in ages. Man U and Tottenham have been surprising. Man City topping the table. Makes for interesting viewing


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *If our title rivals hadn't won both their opening games* it would be far more exciting tbf.


Derby actually drew and lost......


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City's start hasn't surprised me at all, same goes for Newcastle. Who didn't see those two teams getting off to a good start what with the new managers/players?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I saw both of them doing OK. In all fairness, neither of them have been tested too much so far.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

The start of the season has been hilarrious. Man UTD have only got 2 points. Tottenham have been at the bottom of the premiership twice already this season. It's great because I hate those teams being a Arsenal supporter.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> The start of the season has been hilarrious. Man UTD have only got 2 points. Tottenham have been at the bottom of the premiership twice already this season. It's great because I hate those teams being a Arsenal supporter.


United will still do better than Arsenal IMO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal will still win nothing, lawls. Of coure we will finish above them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Arsenal could win The Carling Cup....


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Arsenal wont win anything for a few season's, theyre still building a squad and i doubt this will help. I think Wenger needs time and he will get it. I think we could win another premier title in the next 10 years. *Could*.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Depending on what happens with other teams, new owners with so much money, I can see teams over taking Arsenal just due to the lack of money they're willing to spend on the team.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

> Mido says he chose Middlesbrough over Sunderland as they have more chance of qualifying for Europe. (Guardian)


I Lol'd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Medo obviously enjoys good football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well he's right.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I think Sunderland stand more chance tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not this season, if they don't go down and they spend well next season they might have a chance, I'm just hoping Keano keeps them up and does a good job.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Neither will get anywhere. Sunderland will get around Midtable, hopefully Boro nearer the drop


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Mido would of been better of going to Sunderland me thinks. They are going more towards the right direction.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Suppose, although neither stand any chance really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Boro put as much effort into all their games as they do when they play the big four, they'd be a useful team.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I think Boro will go down, Sunderland maybe aeround 14th/15th, which will be a good finish for them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt Boro will go down now tbh, although they could be quite close.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sunderland will finish above Boro IMO. Southgate is turd, the team is useless and boring and have lost their first 2 games and the fans don't even go to their matches, Sunderland have optomistic fans, have yet to lose, beaten a top 6 side and have a pretty apparent very solid manager and are playing like a proper team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sunderland are a bigger club than Boro. They've got great supporters and a great stadium. Boro might be better right now, but down the road I see Sunderland being the much better team.

Also, Arsenal could well win the FA Cup. We're beater against the bigger teams and consistency means little in the FA Cup so I feel we could easily win that. I wouldn't fancy us to win the league though :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*F-94* said:


> I think Boro will go down, Sunderland maybe aeround 14th/15th, which will be a good finish for them.


Newcastle top maybe?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark if Newcastle did well this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

So would I, although my Dad would probably annoy me about it :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

With the hype surrounding Man City at the moment i think Newcastle could do better than them, they definatly have the manager and have made a really positive start.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't like Newcastle, mostly because Freddy Shepherd is one of the biggest retards in football. Newcastle fans everywhere should be rejoicing that he's no longer the chairman. I suppose I wouldn't mind seeing them do well for Big Duke's sake.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like Newcastle for the fcat they play attacking football, and Kenny Dalgleish and Keegan used to manage them :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

And Graeme Souness too, but I'm not expecting you to brag about that 

Sacking Bobby Robson for Graeme Souness is one of the worst decisions in world football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Newcastle do well, for once I'm hopeful that they will.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

> I don't like Newcastle, mostly because Freddy Shepherd is one of the biggest retards in football. Newcastle fans everywhere should be rejoicing that he's no longer the chairman.


Believe me, I am 

If Boro lose Yakubu which is pretty much a done deal, then I fail to see who is going to win them games. They have Downing who is good, but isn't going to win you games every week like Viduka and Yakubu did. Tuncay is unproven, as is Aliadiere (sp?), and Mido isn't worth his price tag. I honestly don't see who will keep them up...

I think Sunderland will do okay, but people are way overrating them. I think they'll do well to finish 13th-17th.

EDIT: Yay to the Newcastle Love here


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see around an 8th place finish for Newcastle.

I also predict Liverpool will lose 6-1 tomorrow :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> I can see around an 8th place finish for Newcastle.
> 
> I also predict Liverpool will lose 6-1 tomorrow :lmao


Thx Bradders. I see that scoreline too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That seriously made me lmao at it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I can see around an 8th place finish for Newcastle.
> 
> I also predict Liverpool will lose 6-1 tomorrow :lmao


6 Carragher own goals?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's making a joke of himself now, but at the start I'm sure he was serious.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think he is being serious :$

BTW, are Everton at home today, if so


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's making a joke of it now, I believe. Or he's just stupid.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd go with the latter option.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh good choice.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Sidwell will score six overhead kicks from the halfway line tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sidwell going to Chelsea, what a great career choice. Money Money Money.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Sidwell going to Chelsea, what a great career choice. Money Money Money.


Yup. Kinda glad he didn't come to Newcastle now, might have meant we didn't sign Barton, who is better tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Players who play for money piss me off so much it's untrue.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Barton > Sidwell easily, I totally agree.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Barton is a very good player. Just needs to get his head screwed on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Portsmouth vs Bolton starting soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully leaving City will have done that. Sidwell does nothing for me, can't see why Chelsea bothered with him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sidwell did well last season for Bolton. I don't know why Chelsea would want him over others though.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

> Paul Konchesky has savaged West Ham manager Alan Curbishley, claiming: There are many unhappy players at the club because of him.
> 
> Former Hammers left-back Konchesky, who joined Fulham this summer, also claims the way Curbishley treats players is the real reason Carlos Tevez and Darren Bent are not now at the club.
> 
> ...


Sucks to be curbishley and read that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ben Haim played for Bolton, Sidwell for Reading (and a product of Arsenal's youth academy, but Wenger didn't want him because he's white and English)


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Dre said:


> Barton is a very good player. Just needs to get his head screwed on.


I think he'll be brilliant this season. When he gets fit I think he, Smith, Milner and Duff could be brilliant in midfield for us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ben Haim is a dirty cheat, I'm sure I've said that before. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't realise how big Ben Haim was until the weekend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he's a fatty.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone going to watch Portsmouth and Bolton?


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I cant see West Ham finishing much higher than 12th this year. Their team seem so disrupted. I think Curbs could possibly be out of a job by Jan-Feb.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Might do, not sure I can be bothered.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Anyone going to watch Portsmouth and Bolton?


Watching it now


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I would take what Konchesky said serious if he wasn't a complete jobber of a player. Curbishley is a quality manager, and I highly doubt he ever lost the dressing room. Seems like Konchesky is just taking parting blows. If he can't take a bit of extra training than that's his problem and he can go off and play for a inferior team like Fulham.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

El Hadji shit(Duof, sp?) is playing. Never seen him since Liverpool I don't think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's actually rather good.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He has improved alot more since his Liverpool days. I mark for his antics.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

He has a bit of a temper Diouf does.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I quite liked Diouf, his spitting, lack of goalscoring and corner taking really pissed me off though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I haven't watched him since Liverpool, he was quite shit back then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He had a good world cup in 02, but so did that jobber Salif Diao and we bought him in too


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

They both did shit all for us.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm hoping to see the West Ham game today depends on if I get a stream that works.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anelka just scored.

Bolton lead 1-0

Pretty bad from David James, but it is a slippery surface.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0 Bolton, nice goal by Anelka, shit defending by Traoure.

Edit-Should be 1-1, Kanu scored a perfectly good header, called for a foul though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Goal disallowed for Kanu.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Justice. 1-1, Kanu.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kanu scored now though.

Equalized 1-1


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Good start to the game, I still dont care much for it though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pretty good game so far.

Traore is a legend.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lawls at Traoure, champions league winning left back, top player :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

'When the balls in the goal, it's not Beckham or Scholes, it's Traore'

I'm marking for Cid.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Never let Bolton walk your dog...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Portsmouth score again.

2-1


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great break from Pompey, Utaka looks like a great player for them to have, he has the pace and the confidence o finish. Really good game so far.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Utaka is pretty quick on the ball, :shocked: Good finish as well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck me, that was a good goal. Well taken.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Confident finish, but Bolton are their own worst enemy, they simply can't keep a lead.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I feel slightly bad for Sammy Lee tbh.

That was nearly 3-1...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lawls at this referre, Benjani in on goal and Cid kicks him, gets nowhere near the ball, and the referee waves play on, nice.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Could someone tell me has MMN left?.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> Could someone tell me has MMN left?.


Yes he has.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yes he has.


That sucks, Why did he go for?. No time?.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He said i could say if people PM me, but not in a thread.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste, I thought you said Matt told you wehy but he didn't want you to say

So yea, he's gone


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If people in this thread want to know, i'll tell you via PM, he said that was sound last night.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I want to know, PM me plz :$ 

On topic, first half coming to a close, Bolton don't look like winning this tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bolton have looked pretty pathetic, again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bolton aren't the same without Big Sam.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hardly a surprise, he's been the heart and soul of Bolton for so long.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Still though with players like Anelka, Davies, Nolan and Diof (bit shitty but a good enough player to be troubling Pompey) they should be performing better than they are now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Plus, i don't think Lil Sammy is made out for Managing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've already black-marked Steve Tanner, he's made some really bad decision so far.

Bolton have been awful, they're a decent enough side with players who can play, but they opt to play route one long ball and aren't testing Pompey's weakened defence at all. Whatever Nolan is doing in such an advanced position I'll never know. He doesn't have the movement or the instincts to play as a striker and is doing awfully. Bolton's defence has been shambles; it seems their not even marking at all. Cid has been shite and can consider himself lucky he hasn't been sent off; he brought Benjani down when he was through on gal without winning the ball, a red card is academic. Kanu and Utaka seem to be linking up well and O'Neill has been very good with his delivery too.

Hopefully Bolton will bring on Helgusson, so Nolan can go back to the middle of the park and Bolton can then try to play their way past Pompey's weakened defence.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dre, tell me what happened yeah..


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dre said:


> If people in this thread want to know, i'll tell you via PM, he said that was sound last night.


P.M please.

Is the Pmpey/Bolton match on now?


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Bolton were very poor. I think Pompey could make it 3 or 4 in the second half.

Could you please tell me via PM Dre?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

hopefully bolton plays better in the second half


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

j20 said:


> P.M please.
> 
> Is the Pmpey/Bolton match on now?


Half time, it's just about to come back on


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Speaking of people leaving, does anyone remember 'villa12'?, he randomly left about a year ago with no explanation. He too marked for the great Gareth Barry.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck me, i'm having to do so many PMs.

I expect Bolton to draw still here.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Never heard of him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/135834-villa12.html

Fuck him, despite not being here for over a year, he still has a higher average post count than me


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Still waiting on my pm.  I loved MMN 

I remember villa but not well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Placebo, i gave you it Via Rep, as i was having too many PM time limits :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone have a West Ham/Birmingham stream?.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Right, I'm off to the Vic for the Pools/Doncaster match, using my new Season Ticket 

Talk later.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm going Marine's first game of the season now, against Worksop


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Piss poor from Bolton, 3-1 Pompey, Taylor penalty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Man Utd: Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Brown, Simpson, Bardsley, Pique, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, O'Shea, Fletcher, Eagles, Scholes, Carrick, Giggs, Tevez, Nani.


What the fuck at no Anderson and Saha, I thought they were fit and training again?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Good to see Pompey win, not a fan of Bolton.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Rather boring second half. Sammy Lee is quite a hopeless manager, awful tactics and the players were not up for it at all. Diouf, and Speed seemed the only players trying, and taking off Nolan was just plain stupid.

The penalty was a tough call. There was ever so slight contact and Kanu really made a meal of it but at the end of the day he was clipped and I suppose they have to be given. Very soft though.



> Good to see Pompey win, not a fan of Bolton.


Seconded. I have a feeling Arsenal might actually win at the Reebok this year


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

How long till Everton V Reading / Spurs V Derby? The streams I have found so far are terrible


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

11 minutes.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sammy Lee has no clue how to use Kevin Nolan, he tried him right wing and up front, neither worked so he just took him off. D'oh.

Waiting for the other games now, probably just watch the live scores on Gillette


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You would think Nolan's position would just be common sense by now....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What the fuck at no Anderson and Saha, I thought they were fit and training again?


The newspaper says Anderson is out with a hamstring, and still lists Saha in the 'Injuries/Suspensions' bit. Also says O'Shea's playing in midfield :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Especially since he's their captain, you can't play your leader out of position, it just doesn't do any good for the team. Cid is crud too, when Bolton sort out their injury problems I sense him being a benchwarmer.

I saw in a papre that Anderson is still struggling so unsurprising he's not going to be risked in a Derby match, considering the sometimes hard hitting nature. O'She in midfield....oh dear where abouts? Better than up front though. Who are you playing right wing?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You would think Nolan's position would just be common sense by now....


I was about to say the same thing.

I'd mark like a bitch if Spurs lost to Debry. Sadly, I see little chance of it happening. Reading v Everton sounds like the best match on next.

Cid is quite awful. Anyone else find it strange how Anelka was winning a lot in the air today? I don't think I've ever seen him do that so much, but it hardly mattered as all his headers went astray.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> The newspaper says Anderson is out with a hamstring, and still lists Saha in the 'Injuries/Suspensions' bit. Also says O'Shea's playing in midfield :$


Awesome stuff. 

Anyone know why Fergie hasn't tried to get Ronaldo's Red Card taken away? Because honestly, it was really nothing and most people seem to agree.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Sargey said:


> Good to see Pompey win, not a fan of Bolton.


Good man

Pompey really deserved the win. Don't know what the hell was wrong with Kanu's first goal. Kanu did well to score and Utaka showed class with his. Dissapointing with Anelka's goal. I think the Kanu penalty was the right call. Kanu was falling but the Bolton player raised his boot in a late second-challenge. Overall, considering we had a bare-bones squad, a good result


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was nothing, and he didn't hit the guy very hard if at all but it's the general behavior of it, he was intending to be agressive. Perhaps Fergie agrees and doesn't want to appeal against the deicsion, though that would seem odd considering United's current results and next fixture coming up.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Mourinho can appeal Jon Obi Mikel's red card in the Carling Cup Final last year, then quite frankly everyone should be able to appeal red cards for violent conduct.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sadly if Fergie was going to appeal, I'm sure he would have done it by now.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Fergie should have appealed. Don't see the situation with Ronaldo getting worse, so why not challenge it. United could do with the spark he brings, and sadly, a draw would be a good result tomorrow, considering their star duo won't be there


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs lead, hardly a surprise.


Yeah we could have done with Ronaldo, but when he comes back he'll be even more fired up with the feeling of something to prove, hopefully.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good start for Spurs, sounds like quite a good goal, well done Malbranque


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Who scored? Though Spurs should win

EDIT: It was Malbranque



Role Model said:


> Yeah we could have done with Ronaldo, but when he comes back he'll be even more fired up with the feeling of something to prove, hopefully.


Yeah, he'll miss City, Spurs, and Sunderland. Should pump him up for the trip to Everton


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather Spurs got a win now instead of going to OT still looking for their first 3 points of the season.

2-0 game over.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lawls. 2-0, bye bye Derby.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

2-0 already? Derby could well and truly be in for a slaughter.

The sooner the stream program downloads, the better. Any news on the Reading/Everton game?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think most were expecting this, I predicted 3-0 Spurs but I wouldn't be surprised if they scored more than that.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

lol, Spurs look good, hard to believe they're at the foot of the ladder


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

pompeyfan said:


> lol, Spurs look good, hard to believe they're at the foot of the ladder


Bolton's hit the bottom now :agree:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Sammy Lee first to go? looks like it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

3-0

I should have predicted they'd score more....


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Who's in the Spurs team?


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

i$e said:


> Sammy Lee first to go? looks like it.


Yeah he has no idea what he's doing


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I actually predicted 3-1, C'mon Derby you idiots grab a goal, oh well, I'll get a point for getting the winner right. 

Tottenham are showing some class now it sounds, another good goal by the sounds of Le Tissier's excitement.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's so funny that this is happening without Berbs, he'll be fit for the game against us next week, but will he be in the team?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Spurs for the Premiership tbh. We need that kind of turn around tomorrow.

Edit - Fuck, I forgot to do my predictions


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ha, 1-0 Fulham. Fuck you Middlesbrough. 

Sunderland trail to Wigan....


----------



## .Everton. (Aug 18, 2007)

Watching the Reading/Everton game right now, and Tottenham are DESTROYING Derby 3-0 lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wigan leading against Sunderland, Heskey the fox!


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Probably, i wouldn't consider this Spurs toughest challenge. They were always going to demolish Derby.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

HESKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! 

Gotta love some Emile Heskey.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's such a donkey, hard not to love him.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Spewing,, none of the streaming programs will install.. looks like its soccernet for me 

Spurs have 3 and it's been what, 20mins? I'll say it again, slaughter.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Come on Sunderland! A goal from Chopra would be great!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Indeed it would, i have him in my team, lol. 

I see Bolton struggling this season, they're not the same without Big sam.


----------



## .Everton. (Aug 18, 2007)

Who thinks sammy lee will be the first manager in the firing line?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

None of my streams are working, so I'm off to sleep, goodnight.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Derby are playing like absolute shite out there.


----------



## .Everton. (Aug 18, 2007)

The bookies are offering very generous odds on a Man Utd win, evens at most recognised establishments. Too good to refuse.

Man City have started well, two wins, two cleansheets and a goal for Danny to celebrate for the first time in 200 plus days! Sven has given us signs of what a good manager he is and always has been...despite, the media whores trying to get him hung, drawn and quartered previously.

No Rooney and Ronaldo for United, Nani and Tevez will be expected to carry their mantle. Both will get on the scoresheet along with that "little ginger lad" in midfield that Ron Atkinson loves.

My Prediction: Man City 0-3 Man Utd


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No way will we win 3-0, just can't see it being that easy.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Nearly 4-0. Goal disallowed due to offside i think (I'm watching a German broadcast)


----------



## .Everton. (Aug 18, 2007)

1-0 Reading, goal by Hunt.

C'mon Everton!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone know whether Anderson or Hargreaves will be playing tomorrow?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No they won't be playing, not even in the squad.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Just been watching West Ham vs Birmingham and there is nothing between them its fairly even. I'm hoping for some goals in the second half.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm saying Blues on that one, 2-1.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I can only see the match having 1 goal and that goal will win the match.


----------



## .Everton. (Aug 18, 2007)

Birmingham 0-0 West Ham,

Fulham 1-0 Middlesbrough, 

Reading 1-0 Everton, 

Tottenham 3-0 Derby,

Wigan 1-0 Sunderland,


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why are you doing that?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm sure many of us have Sky Sports.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mido's grabbed a goal on his Middlesbrough debut. Sunderland are losing 3-0 to Wigan


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

> Full Time -
> 
> Birmingham 0-1 West Ham,
> 
> ...


Malbranque is in my fantasy team so a good day for me. I wasnt really concerned about any results, should be a good match of the day watch, if anything too see the Howler described by Camara for Tony Warner.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My predictions were utter wank today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

4-1 Leeds, against one of the better sides in this division


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

yes Boro finally get a victory. super lee cattermole


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Late drama in Fulham v Boro. Did the ball cross the line? I think so. Also, beautiful assist by Aliadiere, turns his defender and plays a ball to set up Cattermole wonderfully.

Bikey has to be one of the most physically imposing players in the league. He nullified the threat of John Carew last year and has now just done a number on both Anichebe and Johnson. Good man marker too. He had to be the MOTM in Reading v Everton.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They shouldn't of won, Healys goal was over the line but the linesman didn't give it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame the goal didn't stand, I had Fulham/Boro finishing 2-2.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Rediculous decision, but nothing was worse than the officiating in the first game today between Portsmouth and Bolton, the referee was terrible and his assistants by no way better.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Rediculous decision, but nothing was worse than the officiating in the first game today between Portsmouth and Bolton, the referee was terrible and his assistants by no way better.


I said the same thing. He was a new referee too, Steve Tanner, but I've already got him black-listed as a potential Graham Poll :side:

Villa have really taken it to Newcastle, which is surprising as you don't see that often at St James, Laursen was unlucky to power his header straight into the keeper, and Agbonlahor had a moment of madness at the crucial moment after taking on Carr and running half the field and somehow getting between two Newcastle defenders, then he scuffed his shot wide. Rozenhal (sp?) also had a great chance from a set piece, but Carson pulled off a great save. Viduka also bounced a header over the bar.

Despite Villa's efforts, I see Newcastle taking this 1-0. They're making goos use of set-pieces, and their getting a lot of men into the bow at any given opportunity. And surprisingly enough, Nicky Butt is having a great match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Me and my Dad were wondering who will be the official shit Ref of the league now that Poll has gone.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fucking Boro, how dare they win, bah, that ball was over the line by a yard at the very least.

Useless referee, Tanner was wank in the Pompey game too, very frustrating and possibly blind.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Well Newcastle / Villa just finished as a draw.

I am quite happy, as they had the better chances to score.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Disappointing that neither side could score. The first half was good enough but nothing much was created in the second half. Mellberg and Laursen are a killer defensive partnership, and Bouma played very well too. Gardner also did well especially considering he's out of position, but that's very noticable in the way he went all out to win the ball often leaving a lot of space in behind him, but Mellberg covered very well for him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad I didn't bother watching it, just listened to it instead.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Funny joke, Wigan are currently at the top of the table.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It just shows you how meaningless the table is at this early stage.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Newcastle game was crap. Nobody created anything, and with both teams for the most part only using one striker the defences had fuck all to do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I predicted 3-2 to Newcastle, lawls. But honestly with the attacking players, you'd have expected a few goals....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Marine lost 2-1. Ther should be a rule that children under the age of 10 who shout bollocks shouldn't be aloowed in a football ground.

Oh yeah, lmao, if we win tomorrow, and United do aswell, we'll be top after only 2 games :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Newcastle game was dull and dissapointing. Not enough creativity to deserve a goal really, with the two teams i would of expected better.

Not meaning to be off topic or anything but, where did Matt go? Why he leave?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

PM me if you wish to know.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Pools won 2-1, good game.

Looking forward to MOTD tonight, how did Newcatle play?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I predicted 3-2 to Newcastle, lawls. But honestly with the attacking players, you'd have expected a few goals....


 True. Agbaondooolahagwhore had a good chance but the twat decided to shoot, when if he'd of squared it, Reo-Coker he would have scored. And Coker forced a good save out of Harper, but apart from that, the game really produced nothing.

Rozendahl (sp?) and Taylor look like they could become a beast of a partnership.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If United lose tomorrow i need the score to be 2-1. I'll win about £90 i think.

I went to the Wigan game today, i had a full row to myself :lmao

MNM's left? Awesome


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ :no:

The Marine Atmosphere is amazing if i'm honest, for such a small club.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> If United lose tomorrow i need the score to be 2-1. I'll win about £90 i think.
> 
> I went to the Wigan game today, i had a full row to myself :lmao
> 
> MNM's left? Awesome


I think he was one of the members here who actually thought you were ok, nice to see you being your usual kind self. And it's *MMN* fool.

You should have gone to the Boro game, could've had a whole stand to yourself.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Very true, he actually made me change my opinion on you slightly aswell.

There were about 300 people in Marine today. Immense.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MMN was one of the nicest people here, you should be glad someone didn't just see your posts as complete bias, like a lot of people do.

Not having a go, I'm just saying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

K lets keep this about Football.

So Utd near the bottom three, I'm thinking we're going to struggle this season and most likely finish 4th or 5th from the bottom.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> K lets keep this about Football.
> 
> So Utd near the bottom three, I'm thinking we're going to struggle this season and most likely finish 4th or 5th from the bottom.


Relegation battle ftw


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United, Chelsea, and Everton for the drop.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's just stupid, worse than Bradders.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Wigan are like favourites now tbh, can't see anyone catching them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I dunno City get a win tomorrow, I'd say they're favorites for the title, can't bet against Sven.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Apart from i knew it was stupid....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^ Bradders, predictions god! ^

I see City taking the title on the last day, Bianchi to be top scorer.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I LMAO at that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

God bless Bradley from Eastender.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lucy is a slut tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lawls, 13 year olds having sex with 18 year olds, WHO DA THUNK IT?! 

To stay on topic, watching Tottenham-Derby, Derby are officialy poo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And the boy, Craig is it? Looks about 13, honestly wtf, he's 24 in real life my Sister said.


Anyways, Football.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao at that pic.

on topic: Liverpool are awesome.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, if results go our way tomorrow, we could go top.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chances are you will go top and in many ways I hope it does happen, enjoy it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We'll enjoy it all season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> And the boy, Craig is it? Looks about 13, honestly wtf, *he's 24* in real life my Sister said.
> 
> 
> Anyways, Football.


HOW MANY?!?!?!?!

I thought he was like 14, at most.

On topic...... 

Chelsea (I wrote this earlier on some dead football forum)

with our new attacking options and Chelsea without Carvalho and possibly Terry still feeling the effects of his knee ligament damage. I could see players like Torres and Babel really running at Chelsea's fairly weakened defense, if they use Johnson at right back I really can't see us not scoring. 

I have no score prediction but I'd play 


*Reina 

Finnan - Agger - Carragher - Riise 

Pennant - Gerrard - Mascherano - Babel 

Crouch - Torres​*
A few changes in there from our lineup the past few weeks. Pennant can run very well at a possibly weakened Chelsea RB position, he's faster than Benayoun and I feel he is the better option. In the middle I've put Mascherano, in there to help control the central midfield and allow Gerrard to drive forward, whilst alos occasionly dropping back into the back 4 if we have a lead to defend. On the left, Ryan Babel, I'm not keen on starting Riise there due to the fact it puts Arbeloa at left back which I'm very wary of, Harry Kewell isn't fit and isn't an option. Ryan also has exhillarating pace and could give Cole a test and help us to grab a lead, he's shown how good he can be the last few games so I think he deserves the start. Crouch up front, he can really give the Chelsea defense a scare and I feel they genuinly fear him as a striker due to his uniquness, if Chelsea's center backs are weakened without Carvalho and Terry I would fancy Crouch and Torres to do reasoably well. Torres with the pace and Crouch with the height, such partnerships have worked in the past, one example being Michael Owen and Emile Heskey. Voronin and Kuyt are not right for this game IMO due to a lack of pace, which against a weakened defense would be useless, we must capitilize on their problems and grab a lead before really putting our players back and defending it and showing why we have the best defensive record in the league and the keeper with the most clean sheets. 

A probable Chelsea team IMO will be something like 


*Cech 

Johnson - Ben Haim - Terry - A. Cole 

SWP - Essien - Lampard - Malouda 

Drogba - Pizarro​*

Or maybe something different depending what kind of formation they choose to play. I think that's a beatable team for us looking at some of the comparisons over the pitch. 

The Anfield factor may alos play a part, the last two games Chelsea have lost in competitive action (not counting the Charity Sheild as that was essentially a draw on the day and it was hardly competitve) were both to us at Anfield (1-0 in the Champions League and 2-0 in the Premiership). We've got off to a good start and Gerrard hitting his best form in a long time (scoring spectacular goals and constantly being the heart of our play since being moved back to CM) added with Chelsea playing more freely these days I could see us doing pretty good. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm on MSN, so i cba writing something so long, but here's what i guess our team will be:

Reina

Finnan Carragher Agger Riise

Pennant Gerrard Macherano Babel

Crouch Torres

Actaully, bollocks, that's the same team as Ben put :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great minds think alike and all that jazz :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True.

I'd mark for that team, with Sissoko somehow incorporated.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Derby will be a far more interesting watch tomorrow, I can see Liverpool/Chelsea being a draw and a very dull and tight game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly, Liverpool/Chelsea is rarely an interesting match, but Liverpool fans normally are gripped because they push at us alot and we just defend, defend, defend. Whereas Chelsea fans get frustrated about not breaking us down. Hopefully though with both of us seeming to plkay more attacking the game will open up, though I don't want us conceding any more than 1 to them, if any. 

Man City-Man United should be great.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh fuck, i got mixed up. I was thinking/hoping it was that Mickie James character.

Someone PM me why he left.

On Topic: United, Chelsea and Everton will all be above Liverpool tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh yeah I can totally understand why you'd be happy that he left.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Again, i don't see why you;d be happy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can, ILMJ doesn't really like MUF and MUF doesn't really like him. Different scenario to MMN who was always ok with MUF.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Because hes an asshole.

The team tomorrow is gonna be exactly as on wednesday night, but with Fletcher replacing Ronaldo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope it clicks in front of goal tomorrow, so many near goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He aint an asshole, and i am pretty sure it will all click for you tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It better, or I'll choke a bitch.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I cant see it happening, thats why ive had a little bet on City.

There is loads of little reasons why i dont think we'll win.


Dre said:


> He aint an asshole


Well he always was to me, so thats all that matters.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I always cover myself like that, betting against Liverpool with my Dad, Either way, i get something back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We need an early goal and we need to kill the game off, which we didn't do midweek and it cost us.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> I always cover myself like that, betting against Liverpool with my Dad, Either way, i get something back.


Yeah, but ive done it at the bookies.

16/1 for City to win 2-1.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt i could get into the bookies :side:

And My Dad just acts as my bookie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My Dad put a bet on us to lose 3-1, can't see that happening though, 2-1, yes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, i'd make it more likely, and just bet on a loss.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Whats the point in that? I can tell you've never gambled.

There is a big differnce in 16/1 and basically evens.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Are City favorites to win tomorrow with the bookies? It wouldn't shock me if they were.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Are City favorites to win tomorrow with the bookies? It wouldn't shock me if they were.


Nah, were slight favourties at 4/6. Which is the lowest odds on us in a *LONG* time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Whats the point in that? I can tell you've never gambled.
> 
> There is a big differnce in 16/1 and basically evens.




I only bet money as a gaurantee that if we lose, atleast i'll get some money back, whilst of we win, i'll be happy.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

If you added Sven to _score_ first then that would be a great bet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well if we're going to lose to City, I'd rather it was when they're playing well and it's this new side, and not a shitty side and a fluke win.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm looking foward to the Manchester derby, more so than in recent years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not, infact I haven't dreaded a derby this much in a long time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I would be looking forward to it. I seriously hope it rains badly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope it doesn't, if I'm not in, I hope you miss the games as well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's lovely of you 

I am contemplating whether MOTD, SNME or Impact is to be viewed....


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm watching SNME, MOTD will be weak tonight.

Just got in from West Brom, spent 100 quid on shite loads of bollocks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've got MOTD on the planner, seeming as i'm watching SNME. Got Hard Justice to watch as well.

MOTD looks ok, quite a few goals in the matches that were on.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

MOTD just had jobber teams on.
Can't wait for tomorrow! It just sucks that I wasted 4 hours none stop ringing the liverpool phone line for tickets to the Chelsea game, down the pub it is


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'mn really not looking forward to tommorow, we can beat Chelsea, but I'm just not confident enough, early in the season and such. The Manchester Derby being on first is a plsu as it'll give me some light entertainment before Liverpool's match


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Just woke up to read that Sunderland got beaten 3-0  I was hoping they could possibly pull off a draw, or even beat Wigan, but sadly that wasn't the case.

Now I can look forward to Blackburn V Arsenal !


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Sargey said:


> Just woke up to read that Sunderland got beaten 3-0  I was hoping they could possibly pull off a draw, or even beat Wigan, but sadly that wasn't the case.
> 
> Now I can look forward to Blackburn V Arsenal !


i aint so confident about blackburn v arsenal, we dont like going up north for some reason


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I'm going to be watching the games on an hour delay, family meal and won't be able to start watching the football till 2:30pm, glad I've got Sky+.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well I'm going to be watching the games on an hour delay, family meal and won't be able to start watching the football till 2:30pm, glad I've got Sky+.


At least you get to watch  Manchester match starts at 10:30pm here so I might watch some of that, but again I shall miss Arsenal


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well I'm going to be watching the games on an hour delay, family meal and won't be able to start watching the football till 2:30pm, glad I've got Sky+.


I'm watching the Liverpool match on probably a 4 hour delay


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll be watching Liverpool. It's on at 1am here and I've got school tomorrow. Football > School


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Very true statement.

I'd want to watch the Manc derby aswell, but i guess i won't be able to :sad:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll probably catch the highlights of that tomorrow. 

Is Gerrard playing today?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I'm watching the Liverpool match on probably a 4 hour delay


Oh good so I won't be the only one whos day has been put in the shitter.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oh good so I won't be the only one whos day has been put in the shitter.


Nah, i get to play golf instead 

I'm gutted i won't be there live though. 

And Gerrard will play yeah.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> i aint so confident about blackburn v arsenal, we dont like going up north for some reason


We did beat them 2-0 in this fixture last season, however we also lost there in the FA Cup 

I can see us just sneaking a win though. Both teams had mid-week matches, but Blackburn's was on Thursday so they might be a bit fatigued, and I just have a hunch we'll do well.



> I'll be watching Liverpool. It's on at 1am here and I've got school tomorrow. Football > School


I see you've taken a leaf out of my book







. I'll definitely watch the Manc Derby, and I'll watch the first half of Liverpool v Chelsea, and if it looks like being a good match I'll watch it all, otherwise I won't waste my time and go to bed. Most Liverpool/Chelsea matches recently have been quite boring.



> And Gerrard will play yeah.


With a broken toe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not even going out, but my parents have friends round and 'I can't have to TV on while we eat as it's rude, you can put it on when they leave'. LAME.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I get to watch the entire days football with zero delay 

I wanna get a couple of bets on both games. Gonna need to check out the odds though.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, I just went and bought a shit load of beers, and I'm gonna sit and watch the Manc Derby, the lads will be coming up the road from Hillsboro after the Wolves game to watch Chelsea/Liverpool.

Might even do a bit of BBQing, just to make Ben feel better.

wuboo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> I'm not even going out, but my parents have friends round and 'I can't have to TV on while we eat as it's rude, you can put it on when they leave'. LAME.


Crazy shit. 

Choke a Bitch. 

I'm nervous for today's match, Chelsea are a dick to play against.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

As for bets for today.

Go for Man City to be leading at half time, with Man U to win at full time. You should get around 4 or 5's on that.

Anytime scorers that are worth a punt in a treble. 

Tevez
Gerrard
Freddy Eastwood


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

> I'm not even going out, but my parents have friends round and 'I can't have to TV on while we eat as it's rude, you can put it on when they leave'. LAME.


Another reason why I can't wait to get a decent TV in my room with some sort of digital viewing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> Well, I just went and bought a shit load of beers, and I'm gonna sit and watch the Manc Derby, the lads will be coming up the road from Hillsboro after the Wolves game to watch Chelsea/Liverpool.
> 
> Might even do a bit of BBQing, just to make Ben feel better.
> 
> wuboo.



100% super duper lame.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll save you a sausage and super super gay Pina Colada.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> With a broken toe.


Yeah, they said he would, it's only a hairline fracture or something. Still, bet it will hurt.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't wait for the games today, got a few cans to watch em with.

City 0-1 United
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

What game did he fracture his toe?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If only the Utd game was on second, I'd be willing to miss the first half of the Liverpool game because it'll most likely be dull anyways.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Bless, all of these people missing the match 

Cant beat being there live, in the away end


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope you get refused entry.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

No chance, i've got into the coucil house without a ticket before, but im not taking a chance today.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm actually really looking forward to the Manc Derby, I can see it being a good attacking game, hopefully we see a few goals.

Can't see much from Chelsea/Liverpool tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in Gladder Street for the derby :sad:

Also, i just realised that we best get Chelsea in a cup competition, or i won't get to sing 'Fuck off Chelsea FC' or 'Fuck Off Mourinho' all season :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You could just sing it anyways, even if you're play Derby or someone. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> I'm in Gladder Street for the derby :sad:
> 
> Also, i just realised that we best get Chelsea in a cup competition, or i won't get to sing *'Fuck off Chelsea FC*' or 'Fuck Off Mourinho' all season :sad:


lol, that song just shows your all jelous of chelsea winning the league.

Man City are under a shit load of pressure to attack us today, that will be there downfall.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, the Wednesday fans always used to sing about Warnock.

There's only one Neil Warnock, one Neil Warnock.
With a packet of sweets and a cheeky smile, Warnock is a fucking pedofile.

or

Neil Warnock's Illegitimate, he ain't got no birth certificate.
He's got AID's and he can't get rid of it, he's a piggy bastard. BASTARD! ****! WANKER! etcetcetc for aaages.

Bryan Nobson isn't so much fun to abuse, he's clearly just a daft alco.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Absolute must win for us today. I'm wearing my shirt from last season because we actually won in that shirt 

I've read that Giggs is up front again. I'm totally against this, he's a winger, not a striker. He can score, yes, but he shouldn't be up front. Although I guess we have no choice - Saha, Rooney and Anderson are all out. 

I hope they step up today, they need to. Not only that, but with Rooney and Ronaldo out, there's gonna be an incentive to perform well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> lol, that song just shows your all jelous of chelsea winning the league.
> 
> Man City are under a shit load of pressure to attack us today, that will be there downfall.




40,000 scousers singing it is one of the best experiences i have felt at a football match, apart from winning :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> 40,000 scousers singing it is one of the best experiences i have felt at a football match, apart from winning :side:


What the fuck has that got to do with anything?

*THE SONG SHOWS YOUR ALL JEALOUS, UNDERSTAND?!?!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The pressure is on City to do something today, in my opinion.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> What the fuck has that got to do with anything?
> 
> *THE SONG SHOWS YOUR ALL JEALOUS, UNDERSTAND?!?!*




No, it's a hate song on another team, just like we have on, you, Everton, etc. Apart from winning the league twice, i can't see anything we have to be jealous of. Everyteam has a smidge of jealosuy for another, like i bet United fans are jealous of us winning the CL in 2005.

It's more a song of dislike, and hate more than jealousy


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

*FUCK OFF, CHELSEA FC, YOU AINT GOT NO HISTORY.*

Yes, but they got a brilliant present which you're all jealous of.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Next time United hate on Chelsea we'll say it's jealousy that they absoulutely annahilated United in 2 title races in a row then yeah? 

I'm not jealous of Chelsea, nor is any other Liverpool fan, we don't want to buy the league and win it with a whole new bunch of players, no thanks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *FUCK OFF, CHELSEA FC, YOU AINT GOT NO HISTORY.*
> 
> Yes, but they got a brilliant present which you're all jealous of.


It's actually:

*'FUCK OFF CHELSEA FC, YOU AINT GOT NO HISTORY, NOT A EUROPEAN CUP, NOT 18 LEAGUES, THAT'S WHAT WE CALL HISTORY'*

And ofcourse we are envious they won the league twice, and the FA and League Cup, but so woul everyteam in the country at that time, but certainly not jealous.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I'm not jealous of Chelsea, nor is any other Liverpool fan, we don't want to buy the league and win it with a whole new bunch of players, no thanks.


So if you win it with the current team, you wont complain?

Because it probably cost over 80 million quid.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> So if you win it with the current team, you wont complain?
> 
> Because it probably cost over 80 million quid.....


Wow, wait there. You always say Chelsea bought the league, and yet you have spent more money than us......


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I find it really amusing how much you bash Chelsea, but as soon as another club bash them they are great in comparison. It's really fantastic.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> So if you win it with the current team, you wont complain?
> 
> Because it probably cost over 80 million quid.....


Yeah, but what he's saying is he doesn't want to win it with a complete new squad which is basically what Chelsea did back whenever they first won it.

I read that Ryan Giggs has won more major trophies than Chelsea:$ Can't be bothered to work it out though.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

There certainly is a lot of high expectations for City, and I hope they do meet them well  It should be a very exciting match!

I'm picking 2-2.....:side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm going for a little wager to make things interesting and stop the trash talking, if Chelsea win to today every Liverpool fan who is regulary on this thread must use my sig instead of a Liverpool one and if Chelsea lose I will use someone's Liverpool sig, deal?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Wow, wait there. You always say Chelsea bought the league, and yet you have spent more money than us......


Chelsea bought the league, and so have we at times, get over it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ And you said the other day about Gretna, you don't want a side who has bought their way to the top, to do well 



Bradley said:


> I'm going for a little wager to make things interesting and stop the trash talking, if Chelsea win to today every Liverpool fan who is regulary on this thread must use my sig instead of a Liverpool one and if Chelsea lose I will use someone's Liverpool sig, deal?


No thanks.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

So?

We spend our money in stages, they spent it in one go. Big difference.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Pussy :side: you're obviously scared of Liverpool losing.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> So?
> 
> We spend our money in stages, they spent it in one go. Big difference.


 You always use it against them, that they bought the league.

And Bradley, i love my Momo Sissoko sig too much.

I'm out for the day, inabit.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

It will only be for a week......


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

A mate of mine made me an awesome Theo Walcott sig today, I might start using it soon !

Cant wait till Blackburn V Arsenal!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Keely > Walcott 

Laters Ste.

In the past 2 games I've said that we'll win, and we didn't. So today, we'll lose.:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I say we will lose today, because today I actually feel we might.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Draw today for Man U, 0-0 I see it because Man City won't score and Sven will say 'We played well, they played well, in the end we all played well but no-one could score' :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If it's 0-0 I'll be very very surprised.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I doubt it will be 0-0, bound to be a few goals.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

But with Kasper and Van Der Sar I feel it could be 0-0


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I don't.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I just hope we do well against Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool/Chelsea is more likely to be 0-0 what with the way Chelsea play football.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know why the Manc derby couldn't end in 0-0. United's best scorers are out, and City's defence has been top-notch so far. And I wouldn't fancy City to get too many opportunities this game so I wouldn't rule a 0-0 draw out. But I think United should at least score once to take it 1-0.

Oh, and Chelsea and Gretna have brought their way to the top because they didn't earn their money like other teams did. Liverpool and Man Utd have been used as investments but neither really had any cash injections.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Well 4 points out of 6 isn't too bad against the two teams we have played but I think we can go for it today and get a victory. If we are going to challenge for the title this season today is a must win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I can see Tevez scoring today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hopeful he will as well, if he'd had more games I'm sure he would have scored on Wednesday.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I think it will be 3-2 to City, i think they will go in front and Man U will be on the back foot for most of the match with City edging it, although i hope im wrong.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Even with out Rooney and Ronaldo, we're still the better team, so why do I feel like we're the underdogs in this match? :$

The media and other people (including myself to some extent) are writing us off, and saying that we've got a crisis on our hands. That's why we need this win, and a convincing win would be perfect.



> 1248: Sir Alex Ferguson is understandably "delighted" to be able to include Owen Hargreaves and says he hopes he lasts the game after injury. The Manchester United boss adds he expects it to be "an open game". He says: "We've got confidence to get the result we want."


Hargreaves starts then? Awesome.

Edit - LOL at us being 16th. :$

United team:

VDS
Brown
Ferdinand
Vidic
Evra
Carrick
Hargreaves
Scholes
Nani
Tevez
Giggs

4-3-3


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Where did you read that? Honestly I'd rather Saha was fit, our problem is putting the ball in the net, that's my main concern at the moment.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I can see Tevez and Scholes scoring today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd fancy Ronaldo to score a Penalty again, but of course that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Where did you read that? Honestly I'd rather Saha was fit, our problem is putting the ball in the net, that's my main concern at the moment.


The Hargreaves thing was on the BBC website, and Sky have just confirmed the team.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We have a fantastic team out (Owen Hargreaves playing) but a shit bench, again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Even with out Rooney and Ronaldo, we're still the better team, so why do I feel like we're the underdogs in this match? :$
> 
> The media and other people (including myself to some extent) are writing us off, and saying that we've got a crisis on our hands. That's why we need this win, and a convincing win would be perfect.
> 
> ...


O RLY? 

I see United winning, hope I'm wrong, City will give United a tough time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The bench really is wank again, Campbell will come on and score the winner. lawls.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> *O RLY? *
> 
> I see United winning, hope I'm wrong, City will give United a tough time.


 Its not all that obvious that that's a 4-3-3, United often change players around and move them to different areas. I put the team and formation there for the benefit of those not watching.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You put 4-4-3, that's the joke.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You put 4-4-3, that's the joke.


oh shit. 

plz don't laugh at me :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao

10 mins to kick off


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

SuperSunday FTW, im looking forward to the derby more than the other game, i think the pool/chelsea game will be really dull to be honest.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure it will, most people agree.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Unless Liverpool score early, then it will be a different game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm glad Michael Ball doesn't start, he's a twat.

I'm off to watch it now, laters, and good luck


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

No streams are working for me again, so I'm off to bed  Laters!


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Not much has happend tbh, Nani had a chance before and Man Utd had a claim for a penalty.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This is earie. Exactly the same as Reading. Dare I say that it is going to be the same result. Regardless of thier start, I think City would be hapy with a point. United have been good in Midfield but utter crap in finishing them off.

OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

1-0 city


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-0 to City


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YA BEUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYY

1-0 City    

Geovanni is a legend


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I just marked out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

That's why we're champions.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG let the downfall begin..... Sven for President......


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We should have signed a proper out-and-out striker. Can't keep expecting goals to come from everywhere.

It's like Arsenal - we can't get the goal. We play some nice football and end up sucking. :$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have to admit, that session of like 100 Passes with Man City fans (of all fans) chanting "Ole" was pretty fucking awesome. This is Manchester City we are talking about, a side that scored thier first goal at home since 2006 in midweek.

The Premiership is so freakin' awesome. Now all my day needs is a Liverpool win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

And another thing...why is our bench so freaking awesome?

Frazier Campbell ftw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Same old story, good play, but just can't score. Nani should have scored, and well the City goal was so lucky. We just don't look like scoring twice.

2-0 City I predict. What a horrible day so far. :sad:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I was so confident we'd turn things around and completely dominate. We dominated, but we can't score. It's shite. 

Title race? Doubt it. I know we've only played 2 and a half games, but with us being crap against teams like Reading, Pompey and City, I don't see us winning.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We've played really well so far but just can't score.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Right now If I was a United fan I would want a draw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've played well again, work around the box, but the killer pass and finish hasn't been there, it's becoming rather worrying.

I want a win, a draw isn't good enough.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's funny, this was exactly what people say about Liverpool, and wth good reason for some games last season. 

Not a nice feeling, is it? :sad:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Not really no one on the bench also that can change it, we need an early goal otherwise i see City winning comfortably.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I've liked our three man midfield, its been impressive.

Their first shot on target is a goal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd mark so much if we came out and destroyed them, like we did when we were 1-0 down at half-time to Blackburn last season.


Big if though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I'd mark so much if we came out and destroyed them, like we did when we were 1-0 down at half-time to Blackburn last season.
> 
> 
> Big if though.


Huge if, the OT atmosphere had a big hand to play in that, the crowd were electric plus we were playing better at that time.

Meh I can see this being one of those days, again.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

United really shouldn't be behind, but that's football. Tevez has made some nice touches, as as all United's attacking players, but he's getting nothing from Richards. He's tried to beat him with pace now and he really shouldn't be trying to do that to a defender like Micah.

Scholes has been good enough, nice touches and he set up a beauty for Nani who really should have done better, although I believe it was on his non-preferred foot. Geovanni's goal was very well struck, but Vidic gave him far too much space, and if he was intent on standing off him he should have done much more to block the shot.

It's all clicking for United except for the final ball. Fergie will sort then out during the break, the game will remain much the same and it'll end 1-1. Perhaps 2-1 to United if they can finish well.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

This is great for my fantasy team, an assist for Elano is just what i need. I had 39 points this gameweek ahead of today.

But in honesty it's an undeserved lead, as i said i see City being ahead most of the game, but United have a knack of turning these games around, but the lack of goals they are getting that may not happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If this was last season I'd have no doubt that we could turn it around and win 2-1 even 3-1, but right now that just doesn't look likely.


----------



## The_Showstopper (May 21, 2004)

Fingers crossed City keep the scoreline up, I can see United going all out after the break but they can't afford to leave themselves vulnerable at the back. I'm going for 2-1 City.

As for Liverpool/Chelsea, I think that it will be a draw, maybe 0-0 or 1-1 but I can also see a Liverpool victory.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Dunne is putting in a great shift at the back imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Richards has really been immense. I've always thought he had great potential, he's big, strong, quick and very brave and now under Sven I feel he'll develop into one of the best centre-backs in the Premier League and potentially the world. I just hope he doesn't leave to Chelsea after this season and never get regular football again. I hope he stays with City for another 2 years to really develop, then go to Arsenal :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Vidic so close.

(He's in my fantasy team too)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Nani has been wasteful.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Now is where I would say make a change, but to be honest, would it make much difference for United right now?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

With the players they have on the bench they would be better off playing 90 minutes with the guys on the field right now.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

*SVEN FOR ENGLAND MANAGER ! ! !*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Is Ferguson a fucking idiot? Nani has been the best player on the pitch. He has dominated down the Left and brings on Eagles? 

Jesus christ.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Is Ferguson a fucking idiot? Nani has been the best player on the pitch. He has dominated down the Left and brings on Eagles?
> 
> Jesus christ.


How so? He got into good positions but wasted everything.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If United end up losing and Chelsea win, it will be 7 points. And that's a lot of points too make up at any stage of the season. Based on how many points Chelsea drop over the course of the season, and it's not a lot. Man United really need too turn things around. Poor choice bringing on Eagles for Nani. Nani has dominated most of this game and been the best thing going for United.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The backheel for Evra is the biggest contribution Nani made. His crossing was poor and he missed the game's best chance. He had the beating of Corluka but the end product just wasn't there. I don't agree with Fergie subbing him for Eagles but Nani was hardly having a great game imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nani was rubbish, can't see the logic in putting Eagles on though. United have a shitty bench, they need to win it with their team on the pitch and frankly the chances of that are bleak now. Still see them getting an equalizer.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao Campbell's on.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

LOL @ Ferguson.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tevez should've scored. C'MON CITY HOLD ON!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ferguson started celebrating for the lulz.

Dunne is fucking immense.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

1-0 Arsenal, RVP.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I turned it off ages ago, fucking shit. 

I don't usually say negative stuff about United, but we are fucking shit.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

get.the.fuck.in!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Fucking hell, United's season is falling to pieces.

City fully deserved it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It'd be nice to see a close season at the top, so I really hope Liverpool win. Plus I hate Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I turned it off ages ago, fucking shit.
> 
> I don't usually say negative stuff about United, but we are fucking shit.


You've been more negative than me this season, tbh. :$


But just pathetic, they need to learn to put the ball in the net. Tevez's miss was laughable.

City did nothing but score a lucky goal, they didn't deserve a win at all.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

When was the last time City were in a better position to mount a title challenge than Man U?

I hope Liverpool beat Chelsea now, for the sake of the league.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

We're three games into the season. It's a bad start but there's time to make up for it.

Being a neutral I never like to see the same team win the league twice in a row so I'm happy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool do need to beat Chelsea now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Absolute wank. 

Fergie needed to sign a decent striker. He didn't. We need a fucking decent player who will score us some goals. Nani was shit, Giggs didn't do much, Tevez had some chances and didn't put them away. Putting fucking Campbell on the bench is just laughable. 

We need Saha back, he can actually score.

We've played 3 games, scored once, and got 2 points. In terms of winning the league, the season is over.

Edit - Ben, yeah I know I've been negative :$ I'm not usually, but its hard to find positives from this.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Goodbye title.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This season is worse than me on Football Manager, and I suck at Football Manager.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sven is greatness.



> Is Ferguson a fucking idiot? Nani has been the best player on the pitch. He has dominated down the Left and brings on Eagles?
> 
> Jesus christ.


Nah, he's just the best manager the game has ever seen. Nani had a lot of the ball, but as already mentioned, he was rather wasteful. The best United player in the first half was Scholes, but no one really did much in the second. I guess it might have to go to Evra.

Dunne and Richards were fucking great. I fear Arsenal's visit to the City of Manchester Stadium. I could see it being an exact repeat of that game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We could still win the league, but it's not the best start, clearly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Micah Richards was immense, especially in the first half.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We've got Spurs next, let's hope we destroy them.


Maybe. :side:

We're nearly in the relegation zone :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Absolute wank.
> 
> *Fergie needed to sign a decent striker. He didn't.* We need a fucking decent player who will score us some goals. Nani was shit, Giggs didn't do much, Tevez had some chances and didn't put them away. Putting fucking Campbell on the bench is just laughable.
> 
> We need Saha back, he can actually score.


What the fuck was Tevez?



> We've played 3 games, scored once, and got 2 points. In terms of winning the league, the season is over.


Talk about major overreaction.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We missed Ronaldo, clearly, Rooney would have been nice as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Title race is certainly not over. Every team has bad patches of form sometime in the season and I wouldn't put it past United to do immaculately throughout the rest of the season giving up few points. But yeah, it's a big blow. They'll really want Liverpool to beat Chelsea so the gap doesn't become too big too early.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Fergie needs to do something, because we dominated that game, and yet we lost. 

And yet again, like against Reading, it was a case of us trying to walk the ball into the net. Which annoyed the hell out of me again.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I see Fergie going in for another striker, we definetly need one.

Another frustrating day.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> What the fuck was Tevez?
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about major overreaction.


Tevez is fine, yeah, but he's not the out and out striker we need. People say we don't need one when is clear we do. We need that Ruud-type player we've missed since he went.

Overreaction? No way. What the fuck have you been watching? 2 points out of 3 games which we should win by 2 or 3 goals is poor. There's a long way to go, but with us being 7 points behind Chelsea (if they win today), I don't see us making that up.

I'm in no way writing United off. We've been through worse and come out as champions, but really, at the moment, we are in no position to call ourselves realistic challengers for the title.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> We missed Ronaldo, clearly, Rooney would have been nice as well.


Opinion on Nani's performance?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think Nani did well for a player who is young and very new to the league, he'll take time but he's clearly very promising.

The lack of quality on the bench hurt us, as well as the lack of a striker who simple finishes and puts the ball in the net. If only Nani had taken that early chance.....


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

man utd got beat lmao. tbh tht performance was not a championship performance. but tbh youve had 3 pretty hard games 1st, but for a team like man utd there all winnable games. Sooooo uv just got to c where the season takes ya aint ya

if chelsea win today then i fink the championship is out of reach even at this earlystage, but if they lose then i think if you can get winning the title is yours for the taking.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought it was a mistake of Fergie to bring of Nani for Chris Eagles. As I actually thought he played well today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone who says the title race is over is very much mistaken.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

dav_12345 said:


> man utd got beat lmao. tbh tht performance was not a championship performance. but tbh youve had 3 pretty hard games 1st, but for a team like man utd there all winnable games. Sooooo uv just got to c where the season takes ya aint ya
> 
> if chelsea win today then i fink the championship is out of reach even at this earlystage, but if they lose then i think if you can get winning the title is yours for the taking.


Use proper English or don't post on this site, first and final warning.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ben is all filled with pent up rage, I got you that pina colada :$

Liverpool with an unchanged side! *heart attack*


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I cant bare to watch the Liverpool/Chelsea game now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Shouldn't have sold Rossi and Smith tbh :$


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Tevez is fine, yeah, but he's not the out and out striker we need. People say we don't need one when is clear we do. We need that Ruud-type player we've missed since he went.
> 
> Overreaction? No way. What the fuck have you been watching? 2 points out of 3 games which we should win by 2 or 3 goals is poor. There's a long way to go, but with us being 7 points behind Chelsea (if they win today), I don't see us making that up.


You didn't have a great out and out striker last season either. 

Yes it is an overreaction. Not many teams in the league will beat Reading, Portsmouth and Man City by two or three goals this season and you're making a 7 point lead seem insurmountable. Every team draws and loses at some point in the season, unfortunately for you it happened at the start. It's way too early in the season to say you're out of the race. Way too early.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Use proper English or don't post on this site, first and final warning.



sorry. im just used to it lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Should have wrapped Saha in cotton wool so he wouldn't get injuried tbh.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

you should take yakubu off our hands. he'll score you some penalties lol


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> You didn't have a great out and out striker last season either.
> 
> Yes it is an overreaction. Not many teams in the league will beat Reading, Portsmouth and Man City by two or three goals this season and you're making a 7 point lead seem insurmountable. Every team draws and loses at some point in the season, unfortunately for you it happened at the start. It's way too early in the season to say the you're out of the race. Way too early.


No, we didn't, but we somehow managed. Fergie still should have taken the precaution of getting a striker.

I'm not over-reacting. 7 points is hard to make up, when the team ahead of you is Chelsea, who keep grinding results out week in, week out. 

Maybe I was wrong in saying we're out of the race. Something will go our way eventually, but seriously, it's a massive, massive problem.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Shouldn't have sold Rossi and Smith tbh :$


Smith was completely shite against Villa last night. I'm greatly enjoying his downfall. Back when he played for Leeds, my brother said he'd be one of the best strikers in England one day, but I always said he was nothing special.



> I'm not over-reacting. 7 points is hard to make up, when the team ahead of you is Chelsea, who keep grinding results out week in, week out.
> 
> Maybe I was wrong in saying we're out of the race. Something will go our way eventually, but seriously, it's a massive, massive problem.


You kinda just contradicted yourself there.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Wright-Phillips vs Arbeloa could be the way to go for Chelsea.

Looks like Essien is playing right back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm trying to stay upbeat, but it's quite depressing at the moment, but things can only get better.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

anyone got the temas for liverpool vs chelsea? please


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Enigma said:


> No, we didn't, but we somehow managed. Fergie still should have taken the precaution of getting a striker.
> 
> I'm not over-reacting. 7 points is hard to make up, when the team ahead of you is Chelsea, who keep grinding results out week in, week out.
> 
> *Maybe I was wrong in saying we're out of the race. Something will go our way eventually, but seriously, it's a massive, massive problem.*


I just hope Fergie gives them a tongue lashing, because if we dont win next week, especially as we are at home to spurs, we definately have serious problems.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Wright-Phillips vs Arbeloa could be the way to go for Chelsea.
> 
> Looks like Essien is playing right back.


Better than playing Glen Johnson I suppose. I guess Mikel will start in centre mid then.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

phrostbyte said:


> I just hope Fergie gives them a tongue lashing, because if we dont win next week, especially as we are at home to spurs, we definately have serious problems.


Yeah, this game will have been the final straw for him, he'll have a go at them. 

Spurs could be a good game to bounce back. At home as well. Then we have Sunderland, Everton and Chelsea. If we win those, it'll be a massive lift for the players. Then we have Birmingham. I can see us winning those games, maybe apart from Chelsea.

Actually, all our games up till Arsenal in November are ones we I'd expect us to win. Maybe we'll get a good patch of form.

A positive thought - Evra was good today. Proving he's better than Heinze.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Enigma said:


> No, we didn't, but we somehow managed. Fergie still should have taken the precaution of getting a striker.
> 
> I'm not over-reacting. 7 points is hard to make up, when the team ahead of you is Chelsea, who keep grinding results out week in, week out.
> 
> Maybe I was wrong in saying we're out of the race. Something will go our way eventually, but seriously, it's a massive, massive problem.


Yeah, you are overreacting because it's going to be difficult but your previous posts implied it was impossible, which isn't true. 

As for the striker situation, I think you'll manage again, it's just unfortunate that Rooney and Ronaldo, your two best attacking players, are out. I actually don't think you really need an out and out striker because of how you play. Your fluid passing game and great off the ball movement guarantees chances so chances will come. I feel team's who create less chances are the ones who really need a pure goalscorer because they need to take the chances they get since they don't create as much.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> *Yeah, you are overreacting because it's going to be difficult but your previous posts implied it was impossible, which isn't true. *
> 
> As for the striker situation, I think you'll manage again, it's just unfortunate that Rooney and Ronaldo, your two best attacking players, are out. I actually don't think you really need an out and out striker because of how you play. Your fluid passing game and great off the ball movement guarantees chances so chances will come. I feel team's who create less chances are the ones who really need a pure goalscorer because they need to take the chances they get since they don't create as much.


Probably because I was pissed off, I've calmed down a bit now :$

The problem is we have chances but don't put them away. That's why I think we need that striker.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Better than playing Glen Johnson I suppose. I guess Mikel will start in centre mid then.


Yep, Mikel's playing next to Lampard.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

When United were buying all these brilliant attacking players I was hoping for the reinvention of Total Football. It hasn't really worked out like that though. The potential is still there though.

I don't see United needing a 'fox in the box' type player. They have enough good finishers on the team to kill off games. Rooney, Ronaldo, Tevez, Giggs, and Scholes are all quality finishers. And if worst comes to worst, O'Shea can pop up and score a crucial goal :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Probably because I was pissed off, I've calmed down a bit now :$
> 
> The problem is we have chances but don't put them away. That's why I think we need that striker.


I'm sure the goals will come.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Arsenal are leading Blackburn at half-time from a van Persie goal. Lovely


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Indeed. Much too early to say, but this momentum that are are getting could revive "the Invincibles".


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Scrappy goal for Arsenal, don't see that very often.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I think that Fergie could well go in for Anelka now. They need someone just like him and if he is available at a decent price I could really see it happening.

EDIT: 1-0 Liverpool. Torres.


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

1-0!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice goal Torres.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

That was what I call sexy football 

Brilliant pass by Gerrard, well taken by Torres.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I bet Man Utd Fan loves him now


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This day is getting better, and better. Now Arsenal are drawing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a funny feeling that this will be Liverpool's season I hate to say it but I think they will do very well.

As for Utd... Meh.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Liverpool have the capapbility of winning the league this season they just need to be consistent. something they havent been able to do


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good start for us. Brilliant finish by "Torrientes" 

Not going to get carried away though.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Fantastic goal from Liverpool, keep it up. Although a draw would be ideal.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Damnit, I hate seeing Arsenal not do so well and not being able to see it. Hopefully see score a late winner and steal it. That's well possible now that Nelson got a red card. Constant pressure now !

Nice goal by Torres btw :side: He made Ben Haim look quite the fool.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I still don’t think Liverpool have the psychological edge to win the league.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ben Haim is quite simply not good enough to be a player challenging with his team for the title.

And he's overweight.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

The goal Arsenal let in was terrible.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lehman is a really dodgy keeper. 

They need a new one because they are going ot be in a dogfight for CL places IMO and if they can't keep goals out they're fucked.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> The goal Arsenal let in was terrible.


Let me guess, either Senderos or Lehmann made an awful mistake :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Let me guess, either Senderos or Lehmann made an awful mistake :side:


Lehmann.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Blackburn vs Arsenal: nine bookings.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Deco™ said:


> I still don’t think Liverpool have the psychological edge to win the league.



I think Liverpool will do well, maybe finish 2nd or 3rd but I can't see them winning the Premiership.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Me too. I believe this will be their best season in the Premiership for a while. But to win it? Nope.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ref, WTF?!


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I havnt been watching Liverpool/Chelsea only listening to it but it sounds like the ref is terrible


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Absolute horseshit decision.

Premiership refereeing is terrible.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

How the fuck is that a penalty?

Florent Malouda is a cheating bastard.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Shocking decision for the pen. Should still be 1-0.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Refereeing is just get worse and worse its fucking unbelievable.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats not a penalty but being a arsenal supporter a draw is great so thats a penalty. ROFL!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

That was terrible penalty. How can they give that?.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Sounds like Grahem Poll the second


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

1-1. Decent game. 

I think a draw was a better result for us. Five points behind Chelsea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Happy enough. We should've won but that's life. Chelsea are a great team and getting a result is brilliant. 

Good performance by the lads, United lose and Torres gets the critics off his back with a good goal. I'm pretty happy with today.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm actually alot more positive now that they have drawn. If either would have won we would be further behind. Liverpool were really unlucky to draw. No way was that a penalty.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

That was probably best for us, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

At this very early stage it doesn't really help anyone at all. Everyone is talking about how you're only 4 points behind Chelsea, you're also a couple of points behind us and we have a game in hand. At this stage you have to be keeping up with everyone, not just Chelsea.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm OK with the result, although i can't help but feel irritated with the Ref.

Man Utd losing makes me happier though :$


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good result for Utd, poor decision though, no Wonder why the ref declined the offer to do an interview.

Essien should of been given a red card also, horrible game for the ref.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres scoring, Unite losing and us getting a result from one of the big two makes me very satified. Looking at possesion and such, Chelsea deserved something and probably should've scored before that dodgy pen so yeah, whatever. We've had some decisions like that go for us so I'm not in a position to complain, sack that ref though for the sake of the game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah Ben, that is all my thinking, although i can't help but feel annoyed at the ref. But, saying that, Chelsea might have won if they didn't get the Pen, so it's really irrelevant thinking like that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ive not read through this thread but im guessing everyone thinks were out of the title race....

We've played 3 games and dominated in every game, yet we havent scored. It will click against Tottenham.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nobody has said that from what i've gathered.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh well, im guessing Role Model hasnt been on then.

And fuck these freindlys next week, i hope Fergie pulls everyone out.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Alex (Enigma) has said United are out of the title race, after 3 games that's not really a fair thing to say. Man City are top of the table after 3 games, does that mean they'll win the Premiership? Nooooooo.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I knew someone would of said it, thats just as stupid as saying Wigan will get top 4.

Oh, hargreaves was immense today, i felt sorry for him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What did you think about Torrientes' goal today?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Didnt see it, dont care.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I marked pretty hard in a golf clubhouse when he scored, which didn't go down too well :side:

EDIT: LOL


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I saw the last 5 minutes, dont see whats funny about that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I find it funny that even if you did see it, you wouldn't give a very good goal credit, and claim that he was a waste of money, or overpriced anyway.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Well i didnt see, and i havent commented on it.

So take your idiotic assumptions somewhere else, ****.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice post. I was starting to think you weren't as big a **** as i first thought you were too...

I am currently marking for Pennant'e performances, he was emmense today, again.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Honestly, can people not talk about football without being idiots?

Ehh, fuck this.

Bonsoir.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Nice post. I was starting to think you weren't as big a **** as i first thought you were too...


Well when you provoke me with your shite posts, what do you expect me to say?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm glad Sven has had a good start and i like how so many poeple have slagged him off yet just look what he has done in 3 games. 


To say Man U are out of the race is pathetic, they have had a bad start and everyone knows they will pick themselves up soon. I hate Man United more than any other team in the world(maybe not quite as much as Shrewsbury on second thoughts) but i cannot deny they will be in the top 2 most likely again.

Bit dissapointed with the Arsenal score, 2 mistake from Lenman in as many games does not sound encouraging.

I just wish i was a Man City fan tonight cuz no doubt they will be having the king of all piss-ups.lol


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

He actually tries to make a point with his posts, at times your only point seems to be winding people up by your blind idiocy.

Honestly, this thread is alot more enjoyable without you.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lehmann did another cock up today. He has always been eratic, but i doubt that he would be making so many errors, already in the season.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well terrible result for Utd, the scoring boots will happen soon I hope. Lehmann back to his old ways again. Styles is a terrible ref after that laughable penalty.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I feel like killing Rob Styles now if i'm honest.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

In my opinion, the result today was pretty bad for Man U. They had an amazing amount of possesion but couldnt do anything with it. Tevez on his own up front was pathethic. Also another lucky point for Chelsea today. But Lehman's mistake was dire. I have always thought he was dodgy but he needs to get a shake up.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

CyberWaste said:


> In my opinion, the result today was pretty bad for Man U. They had an amazing amount of possesion but couldnt do anything with it. *Tevez on his own up front was pathethic*. Also another lucky point for Chelsea today. But Lehman's mistake was dire. I have always thought he was dodgy but he needs to get a shake up.


Not having a go, but who could have played alongside him?


----------



## papermache16 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dre said:


> I feel like killing Rob Styles now if i'm honest.


When the coach for the team that gets the benefit of the bad call says that it's hard to call a game in such a raucous environment, blah blah, etc. like Mourinho said, then he damn sure knows as well that that was a horrible call.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I feel like killing Rob Styles now if i'm honest.


At least you scored today :side:

Liverpool were doing better than us after we'd played 3 games and they'd played 1, lawls.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

papermache16 said:


> When the coach for the team that gets the benefit of the bad call says that it's hard to call a game in such a raucous environment, blah blah, etc. like Mourinho said, then he damn sure knows as well that that was a horrible call.


Yeah, just heard what Mourinho said on the radio. If it had been the other way around, I'm sure it would've been a shocking decision. But because it salvaged Chelsea a point, he "didn't know" if it was a pen...


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Rob styles robbed you of this game, you have every right too feel agrieved. Pathetic ref, should be doing championship games next week.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Rob Styles sucks balls.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's going to be this seasons Poll, tbh.

Oh and I haven't been negative at all thanks MUF, infact I've been the only Utd fan who hasn't written us off after the result, so get your facts staight plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> At least you scored today :side:
> 
> Liverpool were doing better than us after we'd played 3 games and they'd played 1, lawls.


Torres has scored on his own in one game as many goals as United have in 3, lawls :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> Torres has scored on his own in one game as many goals as United have in 3, lawls :side:


THAT'S WHY WE'RE CHAMPIONS!!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oh and I haven't been negative at all thanks MUF, *infact I've been the only Utd fan who hasn't written us off after the result*, so get your facts staight plz.


Other than me, obviously.

And ive just seen the penalty decision, i LOL'd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> At least you scored today :side:
> 
> Liverpool were doing better than us after we'd played 3 games and they'd played 1, lawls.


I marked when i realised that. 

Also, Rob Styles should just GTFO of football :side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*F-94* said:


> Not having a go, but who could have played alongside him?


What about the other black lad they signed? Not Nani, but he has dreadlocks? Cant remember his name but is he a foward?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The penalty made me LOL, a draw was perfect, but honestly all I'm thinking about is our peformances which have been great as usual, apart from the finish. 

But I feel so sorry for what ever team we're facing when it clicks, they'll get destroyed.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> What about the other black lad they signed? *Not Nani, but he has dreadlocks?* Cant remember his name but is he a foward?





And your thinking of Anderson.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> What about the other black lad they signed? Not Nani, but he has dreadlocks? Cant remember his name but is he a foward?


He's also injured, otherwise he would of been playing


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The penalty made me LOL, a draw was perfect, but honestly all I'm thinking about is our peformances which have been great as usual, apart from the finish.
> 
> But I feel so sorry for what ever team we're facing when it clicks, they'll get destroyed.


Hopefully it's Chelsea or Arsenal.

Or Everton for that matter.

:side:


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Also, he's more of an Attacking Mid.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Do we have any idea when Anderson will be fit again, they sort of kept his injury quiet.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Role Model said:


> The penalty made me LOL, a draw was perfect, but honestly all I'm thinking about is our peformances which have been great as usual, apart from the finish.
> 
> *But I feel so sorry for what ever team we're facing when it clicks, they'll get destroyed.*


I hope to god it is going to be Spurs next Sunday.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Do we have any idea when Anderson will be fit again, they sort of kept his injury quiet.


What injury is it that he has? When/how did he suffer it?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tottenham are missing their 4 best players next week (Dawson, King, Lennon and Berbs). Im gonna riot if we dont win.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We'll win. We should have Louis Saha and Anderson in the team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we fail to win, I'm going to be pretty fucking pissed.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

We should really be able to beat Spurs, considering the talent we have in our squad at the moment. And especially seeing as we will be at Old Trafford.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm sure come Christmas we'll be top of the table and laughing how we were 16th at one point. 

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The Ticket Office are gonna realise they fucked up putting me so close to the pitch next week if we lose.

But we cant lose, it would be a disaster.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Other than me, obviously.
> 
> And ive just seen the penalty decision, i LOL'd.


Actually, it was pretty much only me who was being negative.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well this form can't last forever, and sooner hopefully rather than later, we'll starting scoring goal after goal and winning game after game, Chelsea need to get all the points they can while we have this small down period.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I just want Gary Neville back in the team.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I forgot about the African cup, if were only 5/6 points behind when that starts, we'll be top by the time its finished.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Who are Sunderland playing next week?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What was up with Scholes and Giggs today, their passing and play with each other was all over the place, I found it really odd, maybe I was the only one who noticed it though. :side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Paul Scholes deserved a goal. He does so much work.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Deco™ said:


> I just want Gary Neville back in the team.


Same. I read he has a calf problem now. 



Man Utd Fan said:


> I forgot about the African cup, if were only 5/6 points behind when that starts, we'll be top by the time its finished.


Chelsea will have like 4 or 5 players missing wont they? I hope it will affect them in January, as I would be laughing hard at Chelsea.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh I found out. We have 2 tough games soon. Liverpool and Man United. Looking foward to the Keane/Fergie confrontation. We should get a draw from it.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

United's passing was awful for a decent spell early in the game, it did improve as the game went on though.

EDIT:



> Oh I found out. We have 2 tough games. Liverpool and Man United. Looking foward to the Keane/Fergie confrontation. *We should get a draw from it.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Utd needed to take shots from outside the box today, instead of passing it through the defence and yes trying to walk it in. Painful viewing.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

As soon as we start winning, we'll go on a run of games unbeaten.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Mikel, Essien, Drogba and Kalou should all be missing. Their all important players.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Mikel, Essien, Drogba and Kalou should all be missing. Their all important players.


TBH, it could quite easily cost Chelsea the title.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope we're up within a few points by then, which we should be and I fully expect us to be.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

*F-94* said:


> TBH, it could quite easily cost Chelsea the title.


And there sure to have some injuries aswell. Most likely Joe Cole.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

And Arjen Robben will leave. :side:

Not so bad is it...


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*F-94* said:


> United's passing was awful for a decent spell early in the game, it did improve as the game went on though.
> 
> EDIT:


Yeah I honestly think we can. We have a solid defence (Saturday's match was awful but Keane will shake them up), Chopra's on form and an excellent manager. Also you may forget that Keane will know alot of fergies tactics being the main man in United for many years. Why not get a draw? We can dream right?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Utd needed to take shots from outside the box today, instead of passing it through the defence and yes trying to walk it in. Painful viewing.



Exact same problem Arsenal had last season

Man u/Spurs looks to be a great game simply cuz have so much to prove


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We would of won 4-1 today if it werent for Dunne and Richards.

Spurs will have Rocha and Gardner at the back, and they're shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Richards did have a great game, saved them several times, and yeah same goes for Dunne.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

CyberWaste said:


> Yeah I honestly think we can. We have a solid defence (Saturday's match was awful but Keane will shake them up), Chopra's on form and an excellent manager. Also you may forget that Keane will know alot of fergies tactics being the main man in United for many years. Why not get a draw? We can dream right?


Yeah but to say you SHOULD get a draw? People seem to be forgetting that United are still the best team in the country, miles ahead of everyone except the other top three. Add in the fact that Fergie is the best in the game and Keane hasn't managed for a full season and you looked dreadful against Wigan and you most likely have a convincing Manchester United win.

I might be bias against Sunderland, but imo they're being hugely over-rated simply because they have a strong, vocal manager.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Barring a disaster, we'll beat Sunderland. Still want them in the Premiership though, Keano's done a good job.


Which brings me to this - who do you think will replace Fergie when he retires? I don't see him retiring for a while, but whatever. Seems like Carlos Quieroz would be a decent manager.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Why the fuck are you talking about fergie retiring for?

And Carlos is a shite manager.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was going to say that as well.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I was going to say that as well.


He wants Fergie out, but was trying to style the question.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Because I was talking about Roy Keane, who I'd one day like as United manager, I think he'd do well.

of course I don't want Fergie out. Fergie is the only person I want in charge at United. I just thought it would be a good discussion, that's all. But you don't ever do discussions, you just shit all over everyone else's posts.

Style the question? come back when you've got something decent to say.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We dont want to talk about Fergie leaving, understand?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We dont want to talk about Fergie leaving, understand?


 

I don't want him leaving either, I never said that, and I never will. You seem to think I want him out, which is the stupidest thing I've ever read from you.

I just thought it might be a decent discussion.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If you didnt want him to leave, you wouldnt try and start discussions like that.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

*F-94* said:


> TBH, it could quite easily cost Chelsea the title.



kalous dutch:Slol


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

dav_12345 said:


> kalous dutch:Slol


Hes from the Ivory coast


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Silly sausage.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> If you didnt want him to leave, you wouldnt try and start discussions like that.


 

I'm allowed to have discussions about my club's future. I don't want him to leave at all, I'd love it if he was at United for the next 100 years, but obviously that won't happen. He's one of my heroes, he's a legend. After all he's done, why would I want him to leave?

I tried to start a discussion because thats what this thread needs, not pathetic anti-Liverpool comments from you and you having a go at non-United fans in every other posts.

Stop twisting my posts, yeah? Maybe people would like you then.

Ok, let's try something else. Who's gonna be the surprise team of the season? I would have said City, but they'll slip up somewhere and won't do as well as people might think. I say Newcastle, they have a decent manager, good bunch of players.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

dav_12345 said:


> kalous dutch:Slol


No, he's from Ivory Coast.

Wanting to discuss who people think is going to take over when Fergie does go is completely different from wanting him to go. You might not want to talk about it, but why can't others...?

I think mark Hughes could get it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Attacking wise, City were made to look very average today, when they come up against decent teams, I expect them to struggle.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Newcastle will have their usual shite season, and City will be the surprise. If you think Top 7 is surprising.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Attacking wise, City were made to look very average today, when they come up against decent teams, I expect them to struggle.


They looked lackluster going forward. But so do most teams when they come up against the big four. I think City could dominate against a lot of other teams in the prem which could get them into the top 8.

I think Villa could surprise a few, they looked solid against us. Everton will do well also.

You've got to think that ALOT of teams will be let downs this year with so much expectations after investors/new signings. A hell of a lot of teams are aiming to get into the top six or eight. Teams like West Ham could struggle imo.

EDIT: Forgot to say I think Spurs could finish 6th-10th. I guess that would be a surprise. Defiantly don't think Jol should go though.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Newcastle r soo overated its unbelievable.



*F-94* said:


> No, he's from Ivory Coast.
> 
> sorry he is ye lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't double post.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

dav_12345 said:


> Newcastle r soo overated its unbelievable.


Totally agree, that win against Bolton was good, but Bolton have gone shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah beating Bolton isn't going to be a big deal going by the way they look so far this season.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Totally agree, that win against Bolton was good, but Bolton have gone shite.



exactly. bolton ill b struggling this season and they will lost to alot of teams this season, so really it wasnt tht big of a victory for newcaslte. if theyd have beat villa then maybe they would b heading in the right direction. i can c them finishing mid table again tbh, nowhere special.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't really see how we are being that overrated. We have a very solid squad, a good manager and have signed some very handy players over the summer, helping out our defensive problems and going forward. No one is saying we are going to be world beaters, just that we could challenge for UEFA cup spots, which is quite realistic tbh.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

*F-94* said:


> I don't really see how we are being that overrated. We have a very solid squad, a good manager and have signed some very handy players over the summer, helping out our defensive problems and going forward. No one is saying we are going to be world beaters, just that we could challenge for UEFA cup spots, which is quite realistic tbh.



your aquads really not that better than last season. you sold scott parker and signed jey barton as a replacement scott parkers far superior imo. ye ur defence is better but not that much better than last season tbh. mid table for the mags again.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

New Manager = New Team.

A good manager changes the team, i see Newcastle doing much better this season.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

We had a superior squad to most of the other teams around us. With Sam at the helm we should be challenging top eight.

Do you support Boro or Sunderland?


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

well im a boro supporter and i know your guna say were guna b fighting relegation and i agree wit ya. Southgate does a pretty crap job and we need to watch ourselfs. but wit yakubu gone and mido in gives a new freshness. but yav gotta c where the season goes aint ya lol.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Tbh i see Boro struggling, imo Mido isn't a 20 goal-a-season player, & i don't really see who else can get you goals apart from the odd Downing free kick.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

dav_12345 said:


> well im a boro supporter and i know your guna say were guna b fighting relegation and i agree wit ya. Southgate does a pretty crap job and we need to watch ourselfs. but wit yakubu gone and mido in gives a new freshness. but yav gotta c where the season goes aint ya lol.


I actually wasn't going to say anything about Boro or Sunderland. I was just wondering.

Try not to use text talk on this forum, it's against the rules and it's much easier to take people seriously when they type correctly.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

i absoloutly agree 100%. we r supposed to be after alfonso alves or whatever hes called who got 34 goals in 31 games so him and mido upfront could b pretty decent. but if not we'll struggle.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Mido has never done anything to suggest to me he can do anything special.

Derby, Boro and Wigan to go down this season I think.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

naaaaa. We have a much better team than sunderland and birmingham and bolton. 1st three games weve had our defence injured. our defence would be young, huth , woodgate, and pogatetz. which imo is an awesome deffence, get them back and some decent signings we could do ok.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Bolton have a far better team than you tbh, just that Sammy Lee doesn't know how to manage, which leads me to believe they'll have someone else in by Christmas who'll turn it around. I think Birmingham have just as good a squad but a superior manager and Sunderland probably have a worse team but I just can't see them going down.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

well tbh its your opinion we'll just c come end of season.no1 can really say any predictions till the end of the transfer window and the table starts taking shape lol


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Newcastle will finish about 8th.

I love the amount of over, and underrating that is happening at this time of season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah seems to be more than usual as well, I guess it's because of some teams doing worse and better than normal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ya, i expect it's due to the unpredictably off the start


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Torres showed what he will offer Liverpool today anyway. He was always a big game player, whether Benitez can get him up for the games against lower teams will be interesting, but he usually produces it against weaker teams. 

Sucks that referees are in the limelight so much, so early in the season....again.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

*Yeah i agree about the ref's.

Is anyone here for video technology?

I'm not sure tbh, would slow down the game quite a lot i reckon.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It would always upset one group of fans so I'm not sure. It certainly wouldn't have helped today, the referee was just a moron who clearly couldn't make a decision by himself and made decisions after being bullied by the fans.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Playing Bolton should be great. If we dont destroy them then there is something wrong.

I agree with the guys who say we still have a chance. If Chelsea had won today I think we would have had less chance but still a slight chance. If Liverpool had Won. I could see us still catching up with them.

When they get injuries they will drop down to about 3rd/4th spot. Sorry Liverpool fans.

I tell you what I dont know why I ever doubted Hargreaves he was immense today. Has to be our best defensive mid since Keano by far. Even though that isnt hard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You have injury problems, you're in 16th :hb

But in all seriousness you can't dismiss us just because we're going to get injury problems, could happen to anyone.

And you're not playing Bolton next....


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> I tell you what I dont know why I ever doubted Hargreaves he was immense today. Has to be our best defensive mid since Keano by far. Even though that isnt hard.


*^ It's a shame his supposedly got a Knee injury. :no:*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> You have injury problems, you're in 16th :hb
> 
> But in all seriousness you can't dismiss us just because we're going to get injury problems, could happen to anyone.
> 
> And you're not playing Bolton next....


All points are very valid.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> You have injury problems, you're in 16th :hb
> 
> But in all seriousness you can't dismiss us just because we're going to get injury problems, could happen to anyone.
> 
> And you're not playing Bolton next....


I know we arnt playing Bolton yet, I'm just saying when we do we should destroy them.

I just cant see Liverpool being able to stay top for the whole season. If they prove me wrong they prove me wrong but I cant see them doing it.

Utd havent got that many injuries either. They just have got off to a bad start. The only important injuries are Rooney and Saha. 

We dont really miss Anderson because we have never had him in the team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You don't play them for ages, don't really know why you said that  You should pick up some good results before then. 

We may not hold our form but it would be more down to inconsistency than injuries IMO.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> You don't play them for ages, don't really know why you said that  You should pick up some good results before then.
> 
> We may not hold our form but it would be more down to inconsistency than injuries IMO.


I said it because they are one of the weakest teams in the league defensively. Along with Birmingham, Derby and Sunderland.

I'm wondering do you think Liverpool will not concentrate on the CL and just concentrate on the league. 

It wouldnt suprise me considering they havent won the league before and this season is their best chance in a long time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

By late November. when you play them, you should be in a good position (if you're not then your title dreams are dead) anyway and that game should be a formallity.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

We cant continue playing this well and not winning matches for much longer. One of these matches its just gonna click and at times during todays match you could see we wernt getting much luck.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

One of these days, you'll score and it will all come rushing back, you need to start killing off jobber teams though, they're hungry for points and one goal leads tend to be easily caught. 

As for your earlier question, I think we'll focus on the league for as long as we can, if it ever comes to a point where winning the league isn't even in question we will surely focus on the CL, if we are still in it, if not we may try and win the FA Cup, again presuming we are in it


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

It would take an amazing effort for any team to win both League and Champions League and I dont think any of the top 4 could do it. Including Utd, Liverpool and Chelsea.

I'm off for the night bye.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United have done it before, whether they can do it or not is very much debatable. 

Chelsea won the league for the first time and were unlucky to go out to us in the semi's, don't know if they could've beaten that Milan side. 

Don't see any team doing that particular double anytime soon though.

Night.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The reason people are overrating teams now is because the Premiership has seen a massive influx of foreign investment and spending like never before. The Yanks have spent for us for the first time, that Thai bloke has done the same for City, and the same goes for Tottenham, United (Champions, and because of Tevez, and the Young Guns coming in).

That is always going to equate to us getting excitied. Couple it with it being the start to the season, it is not surprising.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

*In a few weeks, all things will be settled & hopefully Utd will have sorted themselves out ( scoring - wise ), i thought their midfield was pretty good today, Carrick & Hargreaves linked up well with the other 4.

It's only a matter of time before they click.*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Until Man U get Rooney and Saha back, even Solsjaer, they are bound too struggle. Unless Campbell is a 20 goal a season man. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Campbell is pretty shocking, he'll never be good enough. I hope Saha is fit for Saturday, but it's Saha.....


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Dont Man U play on Sunday?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How they do, but the squad is usually announced Friday/Saturday.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Can't wait for Saha to get back hopefully for the Spurs match, by then he would of had 3 weeks training surely that would be enough right?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know you normally do well against them, but Spurs could well prove trciky opposition, regardless of the players they have missing.

Oh yeah, the Heinze hearing is today :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Couldn't give a shit about Heinze tbh, be glad when it's over.


Every game is tricky when you can't score goals, I'm sick of saying it'll click for us in the next game, because I simply just don't know. We'll wait and see I guess....


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Spurs will definately be tough but they have King, Lennon, Dawson, Bale, Kaboul and Assou-Ekoito(sp?) out so that will hopefully make it a bit easier and hopefully our first win of the season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I could care about Heinze, if we don't get him, i'll be irritated.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

What would happen if they ruled in Liverpools favour will we have to accept there offer?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect so, I can see it going in Liverpool's favour.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah me to, sorry if you've already discussed Man United's match already but was anyone else suprised Nani got taken off, also I was very impressed with Hargreaves espeically since it was his first match from coming back from an injury.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hargreaves was fantastic and yes Nani getting taken off was a surprise as I thought he'd looked good, I guess Fergie wanted to give him a rest. I think Eagles should have come on for someone else and Nani should have been pushed up front, but meh.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Fergie could've put Nani on the left and brought Eagles on for Giggs who looked lackluster.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Giggs hasn't had the best start of the season, I honestly don't think his role up front has been working so far this season. Scholes has been fantastic though.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Giggs has been shite through out this season and at the end of last, I'm wondering is it form or old age thats getting the better of him. He's been very frustrating trying to run at players as if he was 27 again, attempting a pass only Scholes can do and just giving the ball away needlessly, But maybe I'm being a little fickle.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be very happy if Heinze moves to us obviously, however i don't see it going through :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Giggs is having a down period, he was awesome for most of last season and I'm sure he'll come good again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree that Giggs hasn't been as good this season, however, like the team, he will turn it round.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm sure Giggs will be much better when Rooney and Ronaldo are fit and he can play on the left wing again. What formation do you think you will play for most of the season?


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

*F-94* said:


> I'm sure Giggs will be much better when Rooney and Ronaldo are fit and he can play on the left wing again. What formation do you think you will play for most of the season?


Didn't Fergie say Giggs wasn't going to play left wing again unless it was an emergency I'm not sure though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ryan Giggs is a left sided Midfielder. The second striker and up front role just isn't for him. Play Nanners on the right (for now until Ronaldo is back), Giggs on the left, Scholes behind Tevez. Why on earth Fergie doesn't want to play Giggs on the left..... This IS an emergancy, United are dropping precious points. 

I really hope we do get Heinze, because Arbeloa is not a great left back, I'd much rather have a great left back like Heinze play there and then have the choice of Riise, Babel or Kewell in the left mid position. 


Don't think it will go in our favour though, not really much point getting too excited about the decision, it's only going one way in my opinion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

-Lock- said:


> Didn't Fergie say Giggs wasn't going to play left wing again unless it was an emergency I'm not sure though.


I hope he didn't say that because that's awful news, can't remember reading/hearing that though tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I\ve started to gain a vendetta against Riise. He wastes so many good oppurtunities, so with Heinze coming in. hopefully he can fuck off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good to see people finally waking up to the fact Riise isn't good enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Riise's been playing left wing though with Arbeloa at left back n(speaking of giving the ball away, he can't even clear the ball ), I'm assuming it's because Babel is new and Kewell isn't fit. I've always said Risse isn't a good left back, but he's a lively winger and I thought he was ok yesterday. 

We most certainly need a new left back, then our defense will be solid.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm sure Fergie said that he was going to play him more central, and also I can't remember the last match he has been on the wing through out the match he always seems to float behind the striker or actually being the striker nowadays. But like I said before I'm not a 100% certain he said that I'll look for an article.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He was OK up until this season, he just seems to have gone absolutely shite since the start of the season.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry I can't find the article largly because I'm lazy and can't be bothered, I was probably wrong.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Heinze is an un-grateful bastard.

Everyone stuck by him when he got injured, and now he wants to join Liverpool? I can seriously see someone beating him up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds, Rob Styles has been dropped by the Premier League for next weekends matches. Serves him right.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Perhaps you MUF?

Rob Styles and the assistant ref from the Fulham game aren't refereeing next week, thank ogd, Styles should never really referee again though, shocking decision maker.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

T'was a digusting decision, how long for?.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Just next weekend i think.

The thing is, as soon as Heinze arrives in Liverpool, he will be safe from any Manc attackers.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-Lock- said:


> T'was a digusting decision, how long for?.


Only a week for now, they are reviewing the decision making over this weekend, tommorow so hopefully some other punishment will be put on these terrible refs


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Stlyes deserves an MBE for that, legend


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> ^^^ Just next weekend i think.
> 
> The thing is, as soon as Heinze arrives in Liverpool, he will be safe from any Manc attackers.


And then he'll be prone to the Scouse theives and muggers


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^



He deserves an MBE for being a shite ref?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Heinze will deserve all the verbal abuse he gets, he's a shit for spitting in the fact of every person associated with the club.

That decision was laughable, glad to see him punished.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

For costing Liverpool 2 points. Fuck me you are stupid.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> For costing Liverpool 2 points. Fuck me you are stupid.






> Heinze will deserve all the verbal abuse he gets, he's a shit for spitting in the fact of every person associated with the club.


By doing that, he is living out quite alot of Liverpool fans' dreams


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I meant face, not fact, but I'm sure you got my point. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, i took it you meant face.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> He deserves an MBE for being a shite ref?


It was a joke Dre. BTW have you noticed every time some referee has made a bad decision Jeff Winter is on SSN defending them every bloody time fame hungry cretin.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jeff Winter was a good ref though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Stlyes deserves an MBE for that, legend


He put Chelsea even further ahead of you, lawls. You could have closed them down a bit if we'd won, and you would have easily caught us, right? Because we're not going to be title contenders are we? Would have helped if you'd managed to win though. 

btw, you seem to have forgot to do your last result, next fixture thing. 

I'll help you out. 

Last result: 

Man City 1-0 Man Utd

Next Fixture: 

Man Utd Vs Tottenham

:hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^:lmao



-Lock- said:


> It was a joke Dre. BTW have you noticed every time some referee has made a bad decision Jeff Winter is on SSN every bloody time fame hungry cretin.


I know it was a joke , and yeah, he seems to be the verdict on refs.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Jeff Winter was a good ref though.


I know but why doesn't he fade into the background like retired refs are suppose to.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Because he wants to address the issues about current Refs as he once was one and was respected, not hard to work out tbh. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Piere Lougi Collina (sp) was the best ref ever. Fact.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah pretty much him and Anders Frisk.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Piere Lougi Collina (sp) was the best ref ever. Fact.


True. His big eyes enabled him to see everything.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Because he wants to address the issues about current Refs as he once was one and was respected, not hard to work out tbh. :side:


To me it seems like refs can do no wrong the way he talks about them despite them making ludicrous desicions. This reminds me has anyone seen this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQx2_KQVkpI


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah pretty much him and Anders Frisk.


Legends of the game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-Lock- said:


> To me it seems like refs can do no wrong the way he talks about them despite them making ludicrous desicions. This reminds me has anyone seen this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQx2_KQVkpI


Hahaha, that's class. What an idiot


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

-Lock- said:


> To me it seems like refs can do no wrong the way he talks about them despite them making ludicrous desicions. This reminds me has anyone seen this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQx2_KQVkpI


Is the ref a woman, if so :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, it was a woman referee.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Yup, it was a woman referee too I think.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I aint saying anything :side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Rob Styles makes one big mistake and he receives all this abuse? I think it’s ridiculous. 
People are only moaning because it happened to a big club like Liverpool. I guarantee if it happened to a small club, no one would give a shit. 

It’s pathetic. Everyone needs to stop putting so much pressure on referee’s because that’s what creates these bad decisions.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No the Refs thinking they're more important than the players and getting bigger egos season after season doesn't help.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't think Rob Styles has a big ego. Graham Poll might of...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Rob Styles makes one big mistake and he receives all this abuse? I think it’s ridiculous.
> People are only moaning because it happened to a big club like Liverpool. I guarantee if it happened to a small club, no one would give a shit.
> 
> It’s pathetic. Everyone needs to stop putting so much pressure on referee’s because that’s what creates these bad decisions.


1 mistake? 

This is the same guy who gave that ridiculous penalty at Bramall Lane between Liverpool and Sheffield United, he was useless then and his reasoning was one of the worst I've heard, the reasoning for giving a penalty was just illogical, Gerrard stumbled and fell, no foul evident at all, and I'm a Liverpool fan. Yesterday he couldn't make a decision by himself, didn't know how to play the advantage, failed to identify who John Terry is and managed to book Essien twice without sending him off, gave a ludicrous free kick to us after he had originally said that Torres had dived, he was easily influenced, any time he got something "wrong" he changed his mind as soon as a player advanced towards him, he gave a quite ridiculous penalty decision, one of the worst you will ever see and he refused to even give a reason why he would give such an illogical decision considering there was an adfvantage to be played as Drogba was on the ball right in front of goal. The guy is a terrible referee who clearly can't make a decision by himself and isn't worthy of being in big matches where the decisions have to be dead on. They're human, they make mistakes but he made like 14 of them. 

Any criticism he recieves is well and truly deserved.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Graham Poll was a great Ref up and till he started getting press and it went to his head, which was a shame. The WC sort of fucked his head up as well.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> 1 mistake?
> 
> This is the same guy who gave that ridiculous penalty at Bramall Lane between Liverpool and Sheffield United, he was useless then and his reasoning was one of the worst I've heard, the reasoning for giving a penalty was just illogical, Gerrard stumbled and fell, no foul evident at all, and I'm a Liverpool fan. Yesterday he couldn't make a decision by himself, didn't know how to play the advantage, failed to identify who John Terry is and managed to book Essien twice without sending him off, gave a ludicrous free kick to us after he had originally said that Torres had dived, *he was easily influenced*, any time he got something "wrong" he changed his mind as soon as a player advanced towards him, he gave a quite ridiculous penalty decision, one of the worst you will ever see and he refused to even give a reason why he would give such an illogical decision considering there was an adfvantage to be played as Drogba was on the ball right in front of goal. The guy is a terrible referee who clearly can't make a decision by himself and isn't worthy of being in big matches where the decisions have to be dead on. They're human, they make mistakes but he made like 14 of them.
> 
> Any criticism he recieves is well and truly deserved.


Easily influenced? Who's to blame for that then? Surely it's the players.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rob Styles is and has been one of the worst referees for a long time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A referee should be strong and should be able to make key decisions on his own, everytime the crowd made any sort of noise he decided that he had to give a decision to the team based on crowd noise or player reactions, it's a bit like the match we had with Roma in 2002, we fouled one of their players, they got a penalty, clear cut no problem, then the crowd reacts......referee gives Roma a corner instead. The one time the referee yesterday decided he was going to make a bold decision he got it completely and utterly wrong.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Rob Styles' associated with Liverpool a lot, isn't he.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Twice he's been involved with us. Once the decison went for us (wrongly) the other time went against us (also wrongly)


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Twice? Not too many times is it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No  I don't remember saying it was....


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> 1 mistake?
> 
> This is the same guy who gave that ridiculous penalty at Bramall Lane between Liverpool and Sheffield United, he was useless then and his reasoning was one of the worst I've heard, the reasoning for giving a penalty was just illogical, Gerrard stumbled and fell, no foul evident at all, and I'm a Liverpool fan. Yesterday he couldn't make a decision by himself, didn't know how to play the advantage, failed to identify who John Terry is and managed to book Essien twice without sending him off, gave a ludicrous free kick to us after he had originally said that Torres had dived, he was easily influenced, any time he got something "wrong" he changed his mind as soon as a player advanced towards him, he gave a quite ridiculous penalty decision, one of the worst you will ever see and he refused to even give a reason why he would give such an illogical decision considering there was an adfvantage to be played as Drogba was on the ball right in front of goal. The guy is a terrible referee who clearly can't make a decision by himself and isn't worthy of being in big matches where the decisions have to be dead on. They're human, they make mistakes but he made like *14* of them.
> 
> Any criticism he recieves is well and truly deserved.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You said he is involved with us alot, I said twice, meaning 2 matches where he got big decisions very wrong. He made like 14 little mistakes in the match yesterday, but only one will really stand out.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Sometimes referee's do make a lot of little mistakes. But only one standing out isn't too bad. 

This debate will get nowhere. I just think there's too much pressure on referee's.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Three cheers for styles being dropped for next week...

Hip Hip...


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

> Micah Richards declared Manchester City "can beat anyone" after they claimed local bragging rights with a 1-0 win over Manchester United.Geovanni scored the decisive goal in the 31st minute but it was Richards who stood out with a towering performance as he helped repel waves of attacks.
> 
> It was enough to see City return to the top of the Premier League with a 100% start to the season under Sven-Goran Eriksson.
> 
> ...


Try facing Barcelona or AC Milan you moron. :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Most teams could beat AC Milan. Lawls, most of their players are very old and they rely alot on Kaka', if it wasn't for a vurrry lucky goal we probably would've beaten them like we did 2 years ago. 

Alot of United fans claim to be better than any other team in the world, so if they can beat United, why not those guys as well?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Im beggining to doubt Arsenal for the champions league spot next year, we dont look good enough too beat most teams in the league which is what we will have too do.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just heard a 16 Year Old Walsall player died during training today. He collapsed in Training today. R.I.P Anton Ried. What a horrible way to die, if it is what I think it was.

Concering Riise, I would probably sell him and Kewll. We could get 3 or 4 Mil for each. We could then buy a Left Winger and have that player and Babel vieing for the Wing position and Arbeloa and Heinze (Presuming he comes to us) at LB. I really rate Arbeloa. Probably the least known player in our squad, but a great player.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, it's true he died this morning. Just read an article on the walsall website.

http://www.saddlers.premiumtv.co.uk/page/News/0,,10428~1096239,00.html

*RIP*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arbeloa doesn't seem to be able to clear a ball under pressure though, he lets it bounce and often gets caught out.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I can finally watch an England match on wednesday without any Liverpool players, awesome. 

(I know about Scott Carson.....)


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I can finally watch an England match on wednesday without any Liverpool players, awesome.
> 
> (I know about Scott Carson.....)


Stevie G is the only one that normally plays anyway, with appearences by Crouch at small intervels.

Why do you hate Liverpool players so much? I may not like Everton and United but when they play for England, I support them because they are representing our Nation.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I forgot about Crouch. Thats Rafas fault for never playing him :side:


Emperor DC said:


> Why do you hate Liverpool players so much?


Dont ask stupid questions.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I know you might hate Liverpool as a whole as we are in a higher League position and have won the Champions League more times, but why hate the Players when playing for England?

That is Russo Logic.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont have any passion for England, so im hardly gonna cheer for players i hate.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You love Gerrard though. :side:

I couldn't give a flying fuck about England either.

RIP to that player also :sad:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I think Gerrard is a great player, which he is, doesnt me i like him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

RIP, poor kid 

And, England, lawls. I've given up on England really, or rather, McClaren.

And also, this may have been posted, but in The Game (the footy supplement in the Times) has an interview with Frank Lampard today. He goes on about how the 'Fat Frank' stuff isn't true, because he took 'the fat test' and he's one of the 3 fittest players at Chelsea. LOL at him having to prove that to himself


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well you obviously like him compared to the rest of our team.

If i were you, i'd hate him more than anyother player in our team.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I like Gerrard, he's a good player. I don't like his book. Complete waste of my £3.50.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I hate Carragher the most because he comes across as scum.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I hate Carragher the most because he comes across as scum.


lmao nice attempt to piss me off.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He is a dirty player, hes is always moaning at the refs and speaks like a girl.

Scum tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Considering i have met him in real life, your opinion is deluded beyond belief.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

*HE COMES ACROSS AS THAT.*

Thicko....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ban 4 Flaming.

Also, you gave a quite pathetic reason for saying he's scum : 'He speaks like a girl'.

Nice.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> He is a dirty player, hes is always moaning at the refs and speaks like a girl.
> 
> Scum tbh.


So he is basically like Wayne Rooney?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^Good Point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

MUF calmn down please. All football teams have bad runs.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

David said:


> MUF calmn down please. All football teams have bad runs.


He's like it most of the time :side:

Even accused me of wanting Fergie out :no: 

Anyway, does England talk go here? Or will there be a match thread?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

David said:


> MUF calmn down please. All football teams have bad runs.


Come on David, we all know

MAN UNITED ARE FOOTBALL~!

It's just a shame they cannot score.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Enigma said:


> He's like it most of the time :side:
> 
> Even accused me of wanting Fergie out :no:
> 
> Anyway, does England talk go here? Or will there be a match thread?


 Most likely have it's own thread.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm marking for the Everton/Man Utd game chants at half time :side:

And i couldn't give a fuck about England


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Enigma said:


> He's like it most of the time :side:
> 
> Even accused me of wanting Fergie out :no:
> 
> Anyway, does England talk go here? Or will there be a match thread?


You can make the thread if you want.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dre said:


> I'm marking for the Everton/Man Utd game chants at half time :side:
> 
> * And i couldn't give a fuck about England *


 I think we've all given up on them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I could never really care about them :$

The only thing that bothered me about them getting knocked out of the world cup, was Carra missing a Pen.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> So he is basically like Wayne Rooney?


Exactly like Rooney.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's not like Rooney, Carragher's not fat.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well he's not exactly slim.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont think Rooney is particulary fat, depends what your idea of Fat is.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Rooney is not fat.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This is fat:











Good old Neville Southall, still doing it for Everton in the Masters football


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was a joke btw. 

When is Masters Football next on? I haven't seen it around in a while....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I used to watch it every year, haven't bothered with it in a while though.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Usually around Christmas isnt it?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I haven't watched Masters since Liverpool stopped winning it every year :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Masters got boring too me, i dont find watching old guys running around sweating too great. Those guys are clearly past it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Plus they changed the main commentator I think, which I didn't like.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I also didn't like the way Liverpool's best player was Durkin, and he did fuck all for us when he was actually playing for us.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

> Tottenham boss Martin Jol's job remains under threat because he has lost the confidence of several top officials at the club, BBC Sport understands.
> Sevilla coach Juande Ramos is in line to replace Jol, although the Spaniard's agent has denied links with Spurs.
> 
> BBC Radio 5live football correspondent Jonathan Legard says some officials are not sure Jol can deliver regular top-four Premier League finishes.
> ...


Looks like curtains for Jol then, i think they're stupid to let him go, from what i hear he wanted to sell Berbatov and that is why but they're still idiots.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most papers are reporting Fergie is going to sign a striker very soon, not sure if I believe that though....


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Anelka apparently, although i dont see why...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jol has worked wonders for Tottenham, so it would be a stupid move on their part to let him go.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've never thought much of Martin Jol myself, but at least give him a bit longer than 3 matches to deliver. I honestly think the board of unreasonable expectations of Spurs. They've splashed the cash and build up a good enough squad to challenge for a Champions League spot, but actually getting that coveted 4th spot will take a lot of work.

Jol's done a lot to get Spurs where they are, but he's obviously been aided with big spending, but a sacking would be very unjust at this stage of the season. If they're still coming around 7-10th place at the Christmas then perhaps he may have to go. It would a coup if Spurs could bring in one of Ramos or Lippi. Even Redknapp could probably do a better job, however he really shines with lesser clubs so I don't know if he could cut it at a big club like Spurs, but who knows.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I think it would be a real shame if Spurs were to sack Jol after only three games. I really do dislike it when clubs do that, I mean it's only the beginning of the season and there are 33 more games left in the season to get into the top 10 and I think that Spurs will get into the top half of the table and maybe even higher. I just think that it's really stupid that they have considered sacking Jol at this stage of the season.

I think that they should stick with him because he has done a good job at the club and they were unlucky last season not to get the 4th spot in the league and also they should have beaten Chelsea in the FA cup match that they had. But still he has done well and has built a good club by making some good signings, just look at Berbatov, what a great player he turned out to be last season.

So I think that they should stick with him because I do think that they will start to improve and they will get back into the top half of the league. At least they are higher than Man Utd, so they have started to improve.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Spurs are 3 points of the top 4, that's basically just 1 win and 1 loss away from being where they want to be, sacking Jol would be rediculous, but it's apparently not because of Berbatov.



> Tottenham striker Dimitar Berbatov has no problem with Martin Jol, despite some club officials reportedly losing confidence in the under-fire coach.
> 
> It had been claimed that Jol wanted to sell Berbatov, who reacted angrily after being substituted at Sunderland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The simple fact of the matter is, that everyteam goes through a bad phase of form. The Tottenham board have to realise that the likelihood is that this is indeed Tottenham's shite run of form, and since their win against Derby, they will turn things round.

The probable outcome of their match against United is that they will lose, but as will most teams, so again, they need not look so much into this.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I can see Spurs beating United, and lets hope with over 600$/ about 300 GBP i think riding on it and a few other results that's what's gonna happen.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You might win that bet, but Man Utd have to face Everton, and they'll beat them :side:

Is Spurs vs Man Utd at Old Trafford, or White Hart Lane?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Old Trafford. No idea if we'll win tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd say you'll win. If it were at Tottenham, i think you might have had a few problems.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

United really should win and I'm confident they will. Any betting man should put money on it as it's the best odds they'll ever get for United at Old Trafford.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not sure if this has been mentioned - the Heinze Premier League arbitration panel thingy is supposed to give its verdict today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just saw that. Apparently he was grinning like a chesire cat yesterday, he's probaably jynxed it now the stupid idiot :side:

In all seriousness I think they'll make him stay with United. Speaking of United, 3-1 against Spurs and FINALLY get their season underway, they need to start winning quick because the rest of the top four all won their first game.

Edit- Yep, Heinze's lost his attempt to move to us, always said he would. Seems a bit odd though that he can't join, Premier League are useless anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark if Heinze gets to go to us, just for the fact he took on Man Utd like an absolute motherfucking legend :side: And Riise can fuck off


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Premier League have already said no, breaking news on SSN. Tbh the Premier League couldn't come to any kind of decision if they were held at gun point, I'm guessing they flipped a coin.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Dammit, fucking fools :sad:

I don't know what he's going to do all season


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Absoulutely nothing. Sit on the bench while Alex sits on his bench thinking "Ha, I sure showed them" 

Just wait till Evra breaks both his legs :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ha have fun playing in the reserves, you ****.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want him to start, i wanna see the Mancs' reactions to him.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Dre said:


> I don't know what he's going to do all season


Probably sit on the bench for the rest of the season or just play in the reserves. But if he does get another chance to play, he's only going to get booed by his own fans were ever he goes or plays.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been a bit lost over this whole Heinze saga, did United reject Liverpool's transfer bid or something?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I've been a bit lost over this whole Heinze saga, did United reject Liverpool's transfer bid or something?


Yeah I think that they rejected the offer, but Liverpool did bid the amount that Man Utd were asking for. It's just Man Utd didn't want to sell him to one of their biggest rivals.

Well I think that's what happened.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I've been a bit lost over this whole Heinze saga, did United reject Liverpool's transfer bid or something?



Ya, and he claimed he had something saying he could leave Man Utd for 6.8million. Obviously the twats in Soho didn't agree.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

United didnt want to sell to another english club.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United are basically twats :side:

Nah, they would have sold him, just not to Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United said that if a club offered an ammount of money (6.7 million) for Heinze, he was theirs, we matched their asking their price and they decided to reveal that he couldn't be sold to a rival club, which was never included in the paperwork Heinze had. They took it to the ever terrible Premier League and it's been going on for a while now. They've now reached their decision that he can't leave United.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pfft, if a bid is rejected, it should be end of, too much has been made of this tbh. I presume he'll strike a deal with another club soon enough. At least I hope so for the sake of all involved.

EDIT - Screw paper-work. United own his contract thus they should be able to negotiate as they please.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, i hope he sticks it out, even until his contract runs out, and the comes to us :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Most probably he will appeal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I remember there was also that business about a player over 25 bneing able to buy out his own contract if he wanted too, for some reason something happened and that never happened, so he appealed to the Premier League to see if he could get out of his contract anyway. He might appeal, but appeals never seem to work in football.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The whole deal has been bought completely out of context. Again, contracts are just stupidly complicated. There should be one rule that applies to everyone.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao, I'm so pleased he isn't going to Liverpool. He can still fuck off to Lyon or somewhere, I don't want to see him in a United shirt again after what he wanted.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark if Evra couldn't play against us at Anfield. His reception would be emmense.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Heinze, Fergie wins.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Appeals never work on football manager :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Appealing worked wonderfully for AC Milan, but yet again they probably held someone at gunpoint


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Appeals never work on football manager :side:


Fucking Work Permits :no:

LOL at the differentiation between fullbacks if Heinze did play against us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see Heinze being sold shortly, although I'm dieing to see him play at OT just to hear the reaction he'd get.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Appealing worked wonderfully for AC Milan, but yet again they probably held someone at gunpoint


They'd have to had in order to get away with their points deductions as well as they did.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao @ Heinze, Fergie wins.


Fergie always wins.

I want him to stay for at least one game too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^Apart from the first three matches of the season :side:

There is pretty much no doubt some form of gangsta saved AC Milan from further punishment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd love to see him get stuck in the reserves....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Even if Heinze did get injured, i still think Fergie would play some jobber before Heinze.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> *^^^Apart from the first three matches of the season :side:*
> 
> There is pretty much no doubt some form of gangsta saved AC Milan from further punishment.


gtfo  

I meant when it comes to unhappy players. Beckham, Ruud, Jaap Stam all come to mind.

If we sell him for the £6.8 million they're talking about, we've got a decent deal, we can put the money towards this striker we're supposedly buying, or use it in January.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> *Fergie always wins.*
> 
> I want him to stay for at least one game too.


Man Utd 0-0 Reading

Man Utd 1-1 Portsmouth

Man Utd 0-1 Man City

:hb

Heinze in the reserves would be for the best, I have admiration for the guy now and I don't want to see him get booed


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Even if Heinze did get injured, i still think Fergie would play some jobber before Heinze.


Probs, but I'm not sure, if we got desperate he might play.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What about John O Shea? I could see him jobbing there.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Heinze did go to Liverpool, I'd mark for his return to Old Trafford as him playing on the left could lead to a scuffle with Gary Neville.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark for anyone who could have a scuffle with Gary Neville.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> What about John O Shea? I could see him jobbing there.


I thought he was a striker now 

O'Shea is a pretty useful player to have, he can play anywhere - in goal, right back, left back, center, midfield, up front. 

I bet Steven Gerrard can't do that :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> What about John O Shea? I could see him jobbing there.


The man of many roles, yeah he can play there.


And do a better job than Heinze. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gerrard actually started his Liverpool career as a Right Back, so :hb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dion Dublin was great. An accomplished Centre-Half and Striker. He was actually pretty good in both positions too (Striker more so I'd say)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr0pJsCGmx0



> The Legend that is John O'Shea helped Man Utd to another Prem title with a few laughs on the way


The music is brilliant. 

Actually, the goal he scored against Arsenal a few years back, the chip into the top corner, was top class.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gerrard is great in one position CM, can play at RM and played in Istanbul brilliantly at RB. 

O'Shea an play any position and is terrible in all of them :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Dion Dublin was great. An accomplished Centre-Half and Striker. He was actually pretty good in both positions too (Striker more so I'd say)


I used to be like that for my team. Now i just play Centre Back though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr0pJsCGmx0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All very true.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> Gerrard is great in one position CM, can play at RM and played in Istanbul brilliantly at RB.
> 
> *O'Shea an play any position and is terrible in all of them :hb*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gasxpPiews Try telling Figo that 


O'Shea proved a lot of people wrong last season. Not the best player at all, but he's still a total legend  Scored some important goals too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, i don't think O Shea is horrible by any means. He can adapt his positions, which is something not alot can do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The goal against Liverpool still brings a tear of joy and laughter to my eye.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That nutmeg on Figo and playing in goal are the only time I thought he was good. 

He does too much memorable stuff for a player so average at times....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That goal was one of the biggest loads of bullshit in footballing history.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah I have always thought that O'Shea was a good player, he has some skill and has shown some great ball control to get past players. Plus he is a very good defender. And like others have said he can adapt to a new position.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The goal against Liverpool still brings a tear of joy and laughter to my eye.


I completely marked for that goal. I was pissed off that we hadn't got the job done that day, and I knew we'd been second best, but when that goal went in, I went absolutely mental. I think the neighbours wondered what was going on.

Thats why I love football


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I used to be like that for my team. Now i just play Centre Back though


I'm an accomplished Centre/Right-Back myself too. I did try an attacking role one time but my classic throw-in shot put me off 

I can hit shots very sweetly though, but only in training


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I've scored twice in 5 years as only a centre back :$



Enigma said:


> I completely marked for that goal. I was pissed off that we hadn't got the job done that day, and I knew we'd been second best, but when that goal went in, I went absolutely mental. I think the neighbours wondered what was going on.
> 
> Thats why I love football


Sounds fun.

I am suprised there wasn't some form of riot or something in The Kop. Lots of Anti-Mancunian songs broke out the second it went in :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I've scored once in my 7 years as a right back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I used to be my teams leading ever scorer until i went Centre Back also :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, i was never a leading scorer 

I've scored 3 own goals btw.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I play in goal, I don't think I'm too bad. I can also play centre back, and I'm terrible up front.

I just read O'Shea supported Liverpool as a boy


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

When I used to play football I only ever scored about five times, and I was a centre back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I play in goal, I don't think I'm too bad. I can also play centre back, and I'm terrible up front.
> 
> I just read O'Shea supported Liverpool as a boy


Nice to know he has good taste.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I've only ever been a right back, im big and fast so that's probably the best position for me.










Not that kind of big btw.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

My biggest regret in Football is not playing as a keeper, I'm naturally good at it, I'm big (not Southall big though), and I'd kick ass at organising my defence (which I do anyway).


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

As in Lanky, if so, good for you, as am i :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I play in goal, I don't think I'm too bad. I can also play centre back, and I'm terrible up front.
> 
> *I just read O'Shea supported Liverpool as a boy*


I knew I disliked him for a reason.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

I used to play everywhere except up front. And I was great in all of those positions too. Now, I'm right wing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I get wayyyy too carried away with shouting at my team sometimes, I should really stop


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Tall and well built i would say. I used to be captain but then got stripped in 2003 for telling the ref too fuck off and getting myself sent off. 

Not something im proud of.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I used to be captain also, but cba with it after a season.

This is my last year though, i'm focusing on golf after it


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I play in goal, I don't think I'm too bad. I can also play centre back, and I'm terrible up front.
> 
> I just read O'Shea supported Liverpool as a boy


Solskjaer supported Liverpool too :hb


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone ever made a really poor challenge?

I once went in with a high kick to win the ball, but I missed and hit this guy in the foot, I completely took him out, I think he was taken off injured.

I also suck at sliding tackles, I've taken someone's legs out from underneath them before, and gave away a penalty, which turned out to be the winning goal.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I play more Ice Hockey than i do Football (Soccer)


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was playing in a tournament once and I slid into one of the players, his leg twisted and he started screaming and limped off the pitch. I could never master a sliding tackle unless it was wet.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Someone went to header a ball. With me being tall, i went to kick it. He Heads the ball past me, i kick his head :$. Get a Yellow Card, and he goes off injured.

I shitted one that i'd killed him when i did it :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I broke a guys leg, it was a pretty awful tackle, I was pissed off we were losing. :$


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

I once went to slide someone on a dry, frosted & rock solid pitch but instead of sliding, it just ended up looking like I jumped on the ground. I made no movement of a slide whatsoever.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I accidently elbowed someone above the eye last season, they had get stitches while i got sent off for it apparently being "intentional".


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I broke a guys leg, it was a pretty awful tackle, I was pissed off we were losing. :$


Fucking Hell 

We normally have these games, which basically break down into snaps. So many Yellow Cards fly around.

Someone who got booked head butted a ref :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I swing my arms when I run, I've hit a few players in the face whilst running. One time when I was doing it a player brabbed my arm, I pulled him down to the floor and ran past him, my knee hit him in the head, knocked him into next week and my knee cap moved to the side a little bit :$ Double nastiness.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There are some players in my league, who just go out to hurt people, i am convinced of it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Most players in our team used to do that  They would just give people a good kick, get sent off and go home. I think one of our matches got called off because of too many players were getting sent off :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I stopped playing due to the fact most people were just going out there to start fights, which is just moronic and pointless.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I prefer big snap matches, they are always so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I love the big scraps, always fun to get stuck in.

New Avy btw.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The worst injury I've got was doing an Alan Smith type block, it mashed my foot. Didn't break it, thankfully, but it moved and chipped a bone or something, and it hasn't been very good since.

But I did it before Smith, he copied me tbh.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I play Left Mid or Right Back for my school (I'm right footed so I like to cut in) and I used to play CB/CM for a local team but I left after I got into a fight one day with our keeper in training and bust his nose...he was being a dick.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Heinze best fucking leave, and fast.

Neville is gonna kill him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd pay good money to see him arriving in training tomorrow. :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Neville couldn't kill a fly :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I doubt he could actually, flys are a bastard to catch :side: 

In all seriousness though, Neville is all mouth, don't like the guy at all.

And there's only like 3 people in the team that will really resent Heinze and only 1 who would actually try and do something. Rio "Uber Chav" Ferdinand, Scholes and Nev would hate him, but Scholes is apparently a nice guy and probably wouldn't think much of it and would focus on football, Rio would probably hurt himself thinking of insults or trying to hurt anyone and Neville.....well I dunno.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

All mouth?

What exactly has he said which is so bad?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He hasn't said anything "bad". He's just mouthy, taunting the Liverpool fans with some sort of uncontrollable retardation after you scored a winner that he was fined for being one example.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> He hasn't said anything "bad". He's just mouthy, taunting the Liverpool fans with some sort of uncontrollable retardation after you scored a winner that he was fined for being one example.


Passion sucks ass, true.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> He hasn't said anything "bad". He's just mouthy, taunting the Liverpool fans with some sort of uncontrollable retardation after you scored a winner that he was fined for being one example.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Passion sucks ass, true.


I have nothing wrong with passion, but jesus christ he could've celebrated like some sort of normal person, with his team celebrating a last minute winner as teams do all the time, rather than running down the other end of the pitch behaving like someone who just got let out of the home..... Honestly, I doubt any of you guys who have Liverpool supporters as friends (or if you don't, perhaps City fans, or maybe Chelsea or Arsenal) and you beat them, do you run up into their face screaming "FUCKING YES!!!! YEAH!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!" Kissing your United shirt? You celebrate your achievement and savour before even thinking about taunting opposing fans/players.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a man. We've missed him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have done that actually, quite a few times.

And i done it when O'Shea scored that goal, as there was a liverpool fan in the pub for some reason.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, if Liverpool had a player with as much passion, I doubt you'd complain tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just set that pitcure as my wallpaper


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Quite a few of our players do have that passion they bleed Liverpool, they just don't have to go around screaming like lunatics, different people express passion in different ways. He was fined for it, he acted like a moron. 



> And i done it when O'Shea scored that goal, as there was a liverpool fan in the pub for some reason


Why does that not surprise me


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Being fined for having passion is a joke, if gerrard had done it the FA would of praised him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Passion is having a big celebration with your team mates, playing for the shirt and showing love and admiation for your own fans. Neville did the exact opposite, he was trying to antagonise the other set of fans by shoting and swearing at them, they'd never praise Gerrard, or any other player for that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carra and Gerrard have enough passion. They are just too respectful, even to Mancunians, to dso something so stupid.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Nothing Carragher could do would piss us off anyone, we would still laugh at him for scoring them own goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

So you'd laugh if he scored against you in the right end?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And then we'd just laugh at Neville for scoring 2 own goals for England and being an ugly fucker


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Also, i doubt you'd laugh if he put an amazing performance in against you.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He put "an amazing performance in" when O'Shea scored, i laughed alot that night.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I started playing Football when I was 13. I did around 4 months training with a top side called Dexter Sports. It was just training. I left there and then went to Parkstone Heights when I was 14 or so. Played 4 games for them. Scored one and set up one for my rival on the team. He had a behvaiour condition and would normally try and kick my head in every Training Session. When I set the pass into him and he scored, everyone congratulated me and he celebrated on his own. He looked embarrassed.

I stopped playing after that game when my Mum and Sister died. Pretty much did not care for Football and when I put it into perspective, I just did not want to do it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I did when O'Shea scored, i laughed alot that night.


What has that got to do with Carra? 

I have my first preseason friendly on, on Thursday. Pretty pumped to say the least.

EDIT: O, he played well if i remember right, but not amazing.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope we can sign Martins, I think we would be a good addition to our strike force. Also Berbatov would be but I doubt we would be able to sign him due to him being so expensive.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt you'll get either tbh. I'd be amazingly pissed if you got either, honestly :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have no interest in Martins.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I have no interest in Martins.


Me neither.

I don't see us signing a striker. I think that Giggs will still be the second striker, which is a shame tbh, because he's better in his usually position on the left wing.

Anyone know when Saha and Anderson are back? I've read that they'll be back for Spurs, but other places say they won't.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Martins would be a retarded signing. If we are going to get a striker he needs to have a physical presence.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

T-C said:


> Martins would be a retarded signing. If we are going to get a striker he needs to have a physical presence.


Martins might not be tall but he's pretty built and strong.

Hope he doesn't go, I think Fergie will go for Anelka now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well according to the Sun Saha will most likely start on Sunday, I hope it's true as we need him fit.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

*F-94* said:


> Martins might not be tall but he's pretty built and strong.
> 
> Hope he doesn't go, I think Fergie will go for Anelka now.


I cant believe fergie would be stupid enough to sign him, that boy is trouble, very few players have as many clubs as hes played for, he'll be leaving in january if he does come.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He isn't though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Anelka's a decent enough player, but do United really need another striker? They could use him for their next few matches but when everyone is fit (And not suspended ) he'd be no where near the first team.

Not to mention he's trouble and Bolton have put a hefty price tag on him, I suppose that's fair enough as without him they'd be fairly fucked.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Exactly my thinking. United will have Saha, Rooney, and Tevez all fit within a few weeks. I know your having finishing issues, but just bring in some cheap jobber striker, or a youth/reserve player.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

you'll just be buying anelka to sit on your bench or rot in the resveres for a season who really wants that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote from Benitez:


> "I want to ask the Premier League why it was so difficult for Liverpool to sign Javier Mascherano, when we had to wait a long time for the paperwork, but it was so easy for Carlos Tevez to join Manchester United?"


:lmao


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

What a prat.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That doesn't sound right, we got Mascherano very easily whilst Tevez-United was long and drawn out. 

Seems like someone either wrote it out wrong or Benitez has memory issues.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He's just bitter that you couldnt sign Heinze.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't doubt that tbh, I would be the same way, it sounds like heinze never really had much of a case, though I did say from the start he'd be staying with Utd.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have no idea why it went to court.

It said he wont be sold to a team in England.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Apparently they didn't write it on something they gave to him, still don't know why he thinks he had a case though


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Middlesbrough have confirmed they have agreed a deal with Everton for Yakubu Aiyegbeni.
> 
> The two clubs have been locked in talks for the last few weeks and have now finally agreed terms.
> 
> ...


Brillant signing if it goes through.

Get Fernandes in and their squad will be complete imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That Rafa quote is laughable, surely he didn't say that?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, where did that quote come from, too say that he must be pretty stupid.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

BBC's website.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ROFL :lmao



BBC Sport said:


> Benitez was also angry about what he claimed was the drawn-out nature of Liverpool's signing of Javier Mascherano, compared to United's signing of Carlos Tevez - a deal he felt was pushed through quicker.
> 
> Mascherano and Tevez were signed last summer by West Ham but their moves were complicated over issues relating to third-party ownership in their contracts.
> 
> "I want to ask the Premier League why it was so difficult for Liverpool to sign Javier Mascherano, when we had to wait a long time for the paperwork, but it was so easy for Carlos Tevez to join Manchester United?"


Dude's crazy.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That was a very funny quote from Rafa. I thought that the Tevez saga went on for ages and the signing of Mascherano was very short and easy. Maybe someone wrote it out wrong, because it is very laughable and stupid.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think he actually means as soon as a deal was finally struck for Tevez he was able to play, whilst we quickly struck a deal for Masch, we had to wait weeks for him to be allowed to actually play, as soon as Tevez was a United player, he went straight into matches, we didn't get that with Mascherano. 

If he means it any other way then he's being stupid. 

In his rant he also noted how many early matches we play, here's stats from our early kick-off's in comparison to the rest of the Prem: 

Liverpool 10 
Man Utd 5 
Charlton 4 
Chelsea 4 
Everton 4 
Fulham 4 
Man City 4 
Tottenham 4 
West Ham 4 
Wigan 4 
Aston Villa 3 
Portsmouth 3 
Arsenal 2 
Bolton 2 
Newcastle 2 
Reading 2 
Sheff Utd 2 
Watford 1 
Blackburn 0 
Middlesbrough 0 

We already have 4 more lined up soon and one of them, against Sunderland, coming right after the internationals. It's a joke.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that's a little odd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That quote is hilarious. For that, he is a legend.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Early kick-offs mean fuck all, thats down to Sky anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Of course it means fuck all, but for Liverpool to have so many compared to the other teams it's odd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They do, we might not be very good morning people.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Early kick-offs mean fuck all, thats down to Sky anyway.


Less time to prepare, especially after International breaks for players who have only just come back from abroad/just played a match, vital players end up being rested and can't play as long as maybe we would like. It may be down to Sky but the way they've singled us out is ridiculous.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

But hes blaming the FA for it, they have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't mind the morning kick offs. They should have really little affect. Plus, they sort of open up the rest of the day, after the match


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

United play away to Arsenal at 12:45pm.

Is anyone complaining?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You probably would if you played so many more times than anyone else.


Stainless is banned?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just heard what Heinzes agent proposed to the FA, and well, :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> United play away to Arsenal at 12:45pm.
> 
> Is anyone complaining?


That's just one though, we had 10 last season, and 4 already coming up this season.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Just heard what Heinzes agent proposed to the FA, and well, :lmao


Do explain.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He proposed a move to Crystal Palace, and then get sold on to Liverpool.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Dre said:


> He proposed a move to Crystal Palace, and then get sold on to Liverpool.


For real?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh, already saw that, thought it was stupid. He can buy his contract out this time next yearm and I've warmed up a little bit to Arbeloa.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He could still get sent to some jobber Spanish team, and then sold to us though, theoretically.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why is he so desperate to join you anyway? It's very odd, why he's willing to go to all this trouble....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, i wondered that. I guess he 'supported us as a kid' :side:


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Brillant signing if it goes through.
> 
> Get Fernandes in and their squad will be complete imo.


Yakubu is overated we got him for 7 million so 5 million more is great business on our part, especially since weve bin linked with the likes of konw and alves and vagner love. Everton fans will see how useless he actually is when he plays. he scores goals yes but most are penaltys.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You should be upset at being linked with Vagner Love though.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton have one potentially scary as fuck strikeforce, with Yakubu, and Anichebe. And Yakubu is useful.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

dav_12345 said:


> Yakubu is overated we got him for 7 million so 5 million more is great business on our part, especially since weve bin linked with the likes of konw and alves and vagner love. Everton fans will see how useless he actually is when he plays. he scores goals yes but most are penaltys.


Yakubu owns Alfonso and Vagner Love combined.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Vagner Love =


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

lol well thats fair enough i guess. i dont really know vagner love. but i know alfonso got 34 goals in 31 games last season in dutch league so he cant be too bad


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah but the amount of goals in the Dutch leages is crazy to be honest.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Dutch and Belgian leagues are ridiculous for goals. Ajax won 8-1 away from home at the weekend.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> The Dutch and Belgian leagues are ridiculous for goals. Ajax won 8-1 away from home at the weekend.


Pretty sure we did that against Nottingham Forest.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You got 9 against Ipswich.....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> You got 9 against Ipswich.....


Yeah, but I think that was at home.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah good point. I think you got 7 though. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

7 when?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

1999 at Forests Ground. I remember it quite well, considering i was 7 at the time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ole scored 4, Cole scored 2, as did Yorke.

Unless you're talking about something else. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I often watch the highlights of that game on the Treble season review (which I also found as a torrent the other day ), Ole looks embarrassed after each goal goes in. He was a sub if I remember rightly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ole just looks like a baby.

I was talking to MMN on MSN before, all we both seem to do it watch videos of Liverpool on youtube. :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Ole just looks like a baby.
> 
> I was talking to MMN on MSN before, all we both seem to do it watch videos of Liverpool on youtube. :$


Baby faced assassin  Best nickname ever tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I prefer 'God' if i'm honest.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Yeah, but I think that was at home.


It was definately at Portman Road, as I remember the game like it happened yesterday. We scored 9 goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was at Old Trafford


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

phrostbyte said:


> It was definately at Portman Road, as I remember the game like it happened yesterday. We scored 9 goals.


It was at home, I'm sure of it. I've looked it up on various websites, and they say it as at OT.

Unless I'm thinking of a different game?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was, and Cole scored 5.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Look's like it was OT. Oh well, mistakes happen


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sexy as fuck


Oh, one for Role Model:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm a fan of black as a whole, and that kit looks quite nice :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tempted to get it with Dong on the back as it just looks right.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Where do you guys get your kits/shirts from? Mine are usually from the United site.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

JJB or The Liverpool Store.

Helps there next door to eachother


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Usually a sports shop.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Where do you guys get your kits/shirts from? Mine are usually from the United site.


Why?

There about 10 quid cheaper in JJB when you get printing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The United site is a total rip-off, so overpriced.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Why?
> 
> There about 10 quid cheaper in JJB when you get printing.


Are they?

I always thought printing was more in there.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Are they?
> 
> I always thought printing was more in there.


5 pound for printing in JJB. 12 Pound from the Megastore.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Another reason i didn't end up getting Sissoko on the back of my shirt is that the Liverpool store had ran out of 'O's :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 5 pound for printing in JJB. 12 Pound from the Megastore.


Thanks for that, I'll get the away kit in there then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Another reason i didn't end up getting Sissoko on the back of my shirt is that the Liverpool store had ran out of 'O's :$


Good shop.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Good shop.


You should see one of the girls who works in there :yum:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

it was £12 when I got Torres on the back of my shirt in the Liverpool shop :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> JJB or The Liverpool Store.
> 
> Helps there next door to eachother


I was in those 2 shops a cople of day ago, the printing cost in the Liverpool shop was ridiculous .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> LONDON, Aug 23 (Reuters) - Jens Lehmann has injured his Achilles tendon and will miss Saturday's home clash with Premier League leaders Manchester City, Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger said on Thursday.
> 
> The goalkeeper aggravated a chronic injury during Germany's 2-1 win over England at Wembley on Wednesday, Wenger told a news conference.
> 
> ...


It's bound to be a blessing in disguise 

Shame Fabianski isn't getting the nod just yet. Now with Lehmann out, our only worry will be that Senderos stuffs up :side:

Also, lol at Soccernet getting Gilberto and Eboue mixed-up.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I got my jersey from the Villa site, yet my parents weren't too impressed as every letter+number increase to cost and I wanted Agbonlahor on the back. 

I stopped looking at Soccernet the day I found Skysports.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm a little annoyed at reading the papers and keep seeing them harp on about Fergie saying it'll be difficult for us to win the title now, which is just so unlike him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's being modest. He knows you can go on a great run and get right back into the race, he's just saying maybe you can't so if it does go wrong he has all bases covered. Still don't think that will happen and it is unlike him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The fact is it will be harder for you now, so he is just being realistic, and trying now, after the start of the season, not to make it sound like too much of a disappointment if you don't.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fergie would not of said them things tbh.

Every team drops lots of points, we've just done it all at once.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

I've just seen Lehmann's howler from the weekend, oh god what a shambles that was


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Man Utd: Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Heaton, Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, O'Shea, Evra, Silvestre, Fletcher, Eagles, Carrick, Scholes, Hargreaves, Nani, Anderson, Giggs, Saha, Tevez.


That's more like it, attacking options.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope Anderson features, along with Saha.

And Fergie best not put 26 defenders on the bench again  :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After the past few weeks and how important it is that we win this game, I hope he doesn't make that mistake again. In an ideal world Anderson and Saha get a run out in the second half when we're a couple of goals up and the game's won, sadly I can't see it being that simple. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The atmosphere is gonna be awesome on Sunday because we are under-pressure.

Just like Blackburn last season, when we were 1-0 down at HT.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If that atmosphere could be created every home game it would be awesome, but yeah Sunday I can see it being like that, what with how big the game is now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The atmosphere is nearly always like that in the stretty end upper and east lower, but doesnt catch on TV due to the speakers being near the away section.

For a big game though, nearly every section is bouncing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't believe it's been over a season since I went.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

* Good to see Anderson & Saha in the squad, let's hope they perform.

Pressure is on Spurs also with the talk of Jol being sacked so they might have that little bit more in them.

But iff Saha starts with Tevez, i can't see us losing. *


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww, i get pissed off when i havent been for a week


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm confident about us winning now. That's a much better squad.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm pissed that i haven't been to a home match for nearly 3 months. I think i'm going on Tuesday though.

Is Stretty end like your version of The Kop?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> I'm pissed that i haven't been to a home match for nearly 3 months. I think i'm going on Tuesday though.
> 
> *Is Stretty end like your version of The Kop?*


Yes, but better.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I highly doubt that :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Oxford Mail stand at The Kassam > Both tbtf.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Both sets of fans are fantastic. If not equal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ :side:

Marine always create a good atmosphere for such a small club.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stop harping on about a jobber 'team' plz. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Stop harping on about a jobber 'team' plz. :side:


Was gonna say the same thing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't, i love them so much.

After this year, i'm going to try and get into their youth setup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Was gonna say the same thing.



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

FC United > Marine.

Neither team should be mentioned again...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I very much doubt that is a true statement, Marine are pretty good, just underachievers.

And I mention Marine until the day i die, or get banned :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bognor Rocks Stadium has the best atmosphere ever, it's just me and the pigeons at the matches :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Who's watching Liverpool vs Sunderland?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah ill watch it, I expect Torres to get another goal, Liverpool should win comforably.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I expect a 3-0 or 3-1 result.

Torres scoring 2, and Kuyt one. Or maybe a Riise classic. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'll be watching, obviously, hopefully Torres will play well and we can win comfortably, but this Sunderland side is coming off the back of a 3-0 defeat and they have a good manager, so I could see it being somewhat tight.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Everyone heard about the QPR youth? Killed in a car crash on the way to their game with Burnley. Game's postponed.

R.I.P Ray Jones.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool should win, but you never know...

EDIT - no idea about that, pretty shitty. :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Everyone heard about the QPR youth? Killed in a car crash on the way to their game with Burnley. Game's postponed.
> 
> R.I.P Ray Jones.


Just saw it on BBC Sport, so sad that another young footballer has died


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Just proves that sort of thing can happen to anyone. After that player from Walsall though that's pretty sad. RIP.

And im pretty sure Sunderland will go pretty defensive today looking for a draw. Liverpool should be too strong.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sad to hear about that lad, RIP.

I'm expecting a 1 or 2 nil win today, anything else will be a disappointment.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

R.I.P Ray Jones.

Reminds me of Aaron Flavahan(sp?) who was a young Pompey keeper killed in similar ways in 2001


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sunderland haven't really shown much to suggest they'll be able to beat Liverpool today, but I wouldn't be totally shocked if they nicked a point.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Right, just heard our line-up

*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Arbeloa

? - Sissoko - Alonso or Masch - Babel

Voronin - Torres*​
Risse, Agger and Kuyt are rested, Sissoko in for Gerrard, not sure who'll be with him, Alonso or Masch. Strong line-up, not our strongest but a few of our players were in action in midweek.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ya, they could hold on for a 0-0, or 1-1 draw, that's the only way i can see them getting anything out of us.

OMFG MARK OUT FOR SISSOKO!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd imagine Pennant starts on the right.

Looking forward to seeing Voronin and Torres together.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pennant needs to be on the pitch at the same time as Crouch.

That = Ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is Gerrard playing?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, he's out with his toe injury.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

If he does, he can fuck off the next time England play.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nah, rested. Sissoko will partner Alonso in CM I think...

1 guy on SSN think we're going to draw just because we don't have Gerrard


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Nah, rested. Sissoko will partner Alonso in CM I think...
> 
> *1 guy on SSN think we're going to draw just because we don't have Gerrard*


Well it wouldn't surprise me. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

God.

I hope to god we win, or the Gerrard one man team will be unbearable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah time to prove if you need Gerrard, even without him you should win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We will win without him though, i am pretty sure.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I predicted a draw due to Gerrard being a doubt, now i know for sure, Sunderland will be up for this even more.

1-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it's Sunderland and Keane's first game against a big team this season, I'm hopeful they can get something from the game and no Gerrard is a big blow for Liverpool.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

2 or 3-1 win for Liverpool today I think, even without Gerrard it should be a relatively easy game.

RIP Ray Jones.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's laughable that Crouch hasn't started one match so far this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa knows what he's doing. :side:

Right I'm off to watch the game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I've had a bet on Chopra for 1st goal, 8-1.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres best score.

Right, i'm off too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We had 14 freakin' squad members out this week on international duty  

Right, I am also off :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ditto.

Stevie would have been a loss last season, not now with Mighty Momo, Babel and Torres.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sad to hear about Ray Jones dieing 

Gordon has looked pretty sound for Sunderland so far this season.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sunderland are working really hard to stop us, but that will be thier downfall in the 2nd half as they start to get more tired.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet. Hyypia is off. When I first saw the line-up I was kicking myself as I'd just transfered Agger into to my Premier League fantasy team


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

MOMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*"Momo is so crap"  What an effort.*


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

MTFO for Sissoko.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a joke Momo who's been his usual shit self, out of nowhere. Very undeserved lead though, shame for Sunderland.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-0  Sissoko 
Ste will be marking out.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Al Green marked out too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool are starting to play a bit better now but before the goal, guys like Torres and Babel were utter wank.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

An average shot from an average player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres really should have killed the game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

OMFG fuck off Torres but that is a mark out moment!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Tevez would have scored that header tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> Tevez would have scored that header tbh.


Naaaa. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sissoko, apart from the goal, had been fucking emmense anyway.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was a good header and an awesome save, but oit wouldn't have got anywhere near the goal if Gordon hadn't spilt it, probably should've scored though. Get off his back. Lawls. 

Momo Sissoko, what a legend. We've started to play better since the goal, Babel has looked lively down the left and Torres has again been getting in great positions, perhaps unlucky. Voronin has been fairly quiet, was denied well very early in the game by Gordon, he looks like a great buy for the Mackems.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You've got all those attacking players, and then you need Momo to score the goal. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ 



KME said:


> It was a good header and an awesome save, but oit wouldn't have got anywhere near the goal if Gordon hadn't spilt it, probably should've scored though. Get off his back. Lawls.
> 
> *Momo Sissoko, what a legend*.


We don't need Steven Gerrard, when we have Momo


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Not a great performence but like Villa, winning ugly is the key. Sunderland will start to get tired soon and that will let us in. One more will kill the game as neither us or them have looked like scoring.

It's funny. United play well, and can't score and we play quite rubbish and can score. Last season it was the other way around.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> We don't need Steven Gerrard, when we have Momo


You most likely believe that though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You most likely believe that though.


I might well :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> What a joke Momo who's been his usual shit self, out of nowhere. Very undeserved lead though, shame for Sunderland.


Pretty much.

Literally just as Sissoko scored I was wondering what he was doing on the pitch when Mascherano is sitting on the bench. It was scarily co-incidental but has done little to change my opinion on Sissoko, just reiterated the fact that any player can strike lucky. Besides the goal was made by Voronin's beautiful lay-off :side:

Nosworthy has done very well for Sunderland keeping Torres rather quite, Pennant has also been a constant threat too, probably the best on pitch so far. Halford has looked rather nervy but luckily Liverpool have hardly played up the left at all which is rather silly as he certainly looks the weak point of Sunderland's backline which is rather impressive for a newly promoted team really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> It's funny. United play well, and can't score and we play quite rubbish and can score. Last season it was the other way around.


Last season it wasn't the other way around, maybe the odd game towards the end of the season we won ugly, but on the whole we were playing the best football in the league.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

WTF?!?

Sissoko has probably been our best player, and that isn't be being biased


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hercules is the only reason Liverpool are winning, he's been class.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sissoko on the ball, bad. Sissoko's movement off the ball however has been great, forcing Sunderland to move the ball around quickly. But on the ball, poor, 2 of his 3 shots were better chances than the one he scored, NEEDED to do better with at least one of those.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

No Jamie Redknapp.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If Sissoko had have scored one of the other goals, i would have marked so much.

Haven;t you all seen him taking on players with ease


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> No Jamie Redknapp.


I'm sure he'll be at OT tomorrow.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pennant has been great today. He has looked great since the Kick Off of the new season, although I would like to see Yossi put on for Pennant and give him around 30 Minutes to strutt his stuff.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jamie Redknapp bums his job :side:

Right, i'm off, 2nd half.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nosworthy has done very well for Sunderland keeping Torres rather quite, Pennant has also been a constant threat too, probably the best on pitch so far. Halford has looked rather nervy but luckily Liverpool have hardly played up the left at all which is rather silly as he certainly looks the weak point of Sunderland's backline which is rather impressive for a newly promoted team really.



> Haven;t you all seen him taking on players with ease


I saw won moment where he won the ball well and gave it straight away.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pennant is average, why Liverpool have settled for him and Yossi I don't know.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> I saw won moment where he won the ball well and gave it straight away.


Nice spelling. :side:

I have seen two moments, one when he did particularly well, after going on the ourside of a player, and then passing it lightly to Pennant, who crossed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm sure he'll be at OT tomorrow.


...Cutting off other Studio Guests like only Jamie Redknapp can.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I didn't know him and Frank Lampard were cousins.

Back to the game for me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm offski too, Sissoko hat-trick :side: 

Hopefully we'll hold on.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah he prasies Lampard alot.

The game is back on


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Nice spelling. :side:


Damn Firefox spell checker doesn't fix my crappy grammatical errors 



> Pennant is average, why Liverpool have settled for him and Yossi I don't know.


Pennant has probably been the best of ground so far, along with Voronin, it's not a very open game though so it's hard to decide.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool should win this now, unless Sunderland catch them on the break or have a quality set piece.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Torres should have done better there. Should have kept the ball on the ground when he was one on one. Credit to Gordon never-the-less.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't see Sunderland scoring, tbh. I can see Liverpool picking up another goal as well.

On a side note, Rangers are releasing a 'Best of Dado Prso' DVD :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carra is injuried, not sure how bad it is though, big blow if it's serious.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Andy Gray just compared Craig Gordon with Peter Schmeichel. From what i've seen it doesn't seem to far off. Liverpool should be miles ahead.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

HERCULES!

Great assist from El Nino.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hercules wins it.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Hercules lol! He's looked good (Voronin). Not a clinical striker though.

Edit - He's been awesome today. He and Torres could be good.*


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Triple H scores, 2-0


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*It's all over. Pretty dull game tbh.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Good days work. We are second and have a game in hand on most teams after today as well. El Nino and Hercules did look good together though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good win. Shame about Carra though, is worrying :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Won't be worst game I watch this season, wasn't that bad, first half was much better than the second.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Happy days, good win and Torres and Voronin look lethal, good win even without Gerrard and nice to see us kill the game off so we didn't have to put 11 men behind the ball for the last few minutes. 

Carragher news isn't good, but we still held out and didn't concede without him and still scored another, with Hyypia out I'm thinking Arbeloa will now be a CM for the time being. 

Well done lads, good work.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh match really.

I was slightly concerned by the standard of our passing in the second half though. Sloppy.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

This will be Liverpool's season. 

:faint:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still don't think Torres has been all that great, I'm sure there's more to come from him though, maybe.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres was pretty great IMO. He mightn't be scoring, but he is doing everything right off the ball, and is causing all forms of trouble for other defences.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I would have thought Sunderland would have put up more of a threat, after there performance against Spurs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Heart Break Kid 91 said:


> I would have thought Sunderland would have put up more of a threat, after there performance against Spurs.


They weren't much better against Spurs though, did you actually watch that game?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That was a beautifully worked goal from Liverpool to seal it, the build up play and movement was great and a powerful finish to round it off. It wasn't a completely enthralling game but it shows the great depth Liverpool now have as many players on show today aren't even first team players.

Although Torres didn't score he again showed some good signs. He's very confident and has a brilliant turn of speed, I don't even think Ljungberg in his prime could accelerate that quickly to burst between two defenders, but again today he lacked the finish. Also, sorry to bring it up again Ste, but whenever Sissoko tried to play any sort of attacking ball it went astray, personally I think Mascherano is a much better player, although Liverpool weren't in urgent need of anything extra today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sunderland were very defensive, 3 shots on goal and none really troubled us, sloppy game, they were always on us in midfield and it became a tough game, Alonso should've been the player going forward though, not Sissoko. Felt Torres was good, would have scored 2 if it wasn't for great keeping and a good bit of defending from Nosworthy, taking him right out onto the left made it hard for Torres to put the ball in the net, setting up Voronin was enchouraging and he put in another assist to Hercules, which should've found the net, wasn't a big match atmosphere but Torres still played well, which is great because people were saying he doesn't turn it on in smaller games . 

Apparently Sissoko isn't as bad as you all made out, won MOTM and got our 7,000th goal, another away win with us, I'm very happy.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't watch it, but I was hoping Sunderland could pull a goal out of the bag.

Hoping to watch Arsenal v Man City soon


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think Torres offered much more than Kuyt would have tbh, apart from Torres stayed up front more than Dirk would have.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck, Sissoko is in the history books with the likes of Roger Hunt, and Kenny Dalgleish 

Torres looks scary quite frankly. The turn of pace he has can pretty much catch any defender in shock, and when he becomes more accustommed to our game, i am sure that the goals will flow in.

God, i have a good feeling about this season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

His finishing has been as I expected though, not great. But I think you'll all have to get used to that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't think Torres offered much more than Kuyt would have tbh, apart from Torres stayed up front more than Dirk would have.


Much love as I have for Kuyt, Torres was always in their face and scared them moreso than Kuyt probably would have. The runs he makes are fantastic, his finishing needs work, but this is a guy that people are saying is going to flop, atm he actually looks like a great signing, and he's still only 3 matches in.

His finishing is somewhat inconsistant, but his goal against Chelsea showed the great qualities he has.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Apparently Sissoko isn't as bad as you all made out, won MOTM and got our 7,000th goal, another away win with us, I'm very happy.


There wasn't a clear MOTM really as Voronin was very wasteful at the beginning of the second half but Sissoko certainly didn't defend well enough to earn that. Seems like it was his goal which got him that. If I had a gun to my head and had to choose a MOTM I'd have to go for Pennant.

Also, fun fact; Liverpool's top scorer this season so far: Voronin (2)


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Being honest, tommorow is a big game. Spurs need to win or Jol is under more pressure, and they are going to be right up against it for 4th Spot. As far as Unite, well I think everyone in England knows why they need a win.

Saha being back will be a plus though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll win, can't see any other result.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

SHOULD be a United win, but so has every single one of the matches they've played so far, they need to roll their sleeves up and start winning.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another late goal for Leeds, 2-1 away at Forest is a great result.

Man City Vs. Arsenal should be a great game. Oh, Derby are already losing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City most of us were predicting we would lose, Portsmouth is always hard but we should have won and Reading was a joke.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> We'll win, can't see any other result.


Yeah, but I am pretty sure you all said that against Reading, and Portsmouth and in the case of Man Utd Fan, Manchester City.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This is a totally different situation though, or can you not understand that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Get in, well done Leeds :side: 

You said you were going to lose to City, but should you have? No, it was another game you should've won and everyone knows that you outplayed them and while they fought brilliantly they weren't exactly a team you should've lost to. You're Manchester United, not Derby, you need to start winning these games. I wouldn't write Tottenham off, if they're strikers get it right they can give you some real troubles, though their defense should be easy to take advantage of.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Who here has been dissapointed with Roy Keane this season. He was given £30 million to buy quality playes and the only decent player he brought was Kieron Richardson.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Who here has been dissapointed with Roy Keane this season. He was given £30 million to buy quality playes and the only decent player he brought was Kieron Richardson.*


WHAT?! 

Craig Gordon, if you watched him today is a fantastic buy, one of the best keepers you'll see in the Premiership this year, he denied us many times today, fantastic signing. And Chopra has been good too, Richardson has been wank. Does anyone know why he went off so early today? Injury? Tactical change?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> This is a totally different situation though, or can you not understand that.


This is the same situation as Manchester City really. You had a poor start and needed to win. It is the same situation now. I don't really know what has changed. The only thing that has is the pressure of losing to you're bitter rivals.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Whoops, somehow forgot Gordon! Sorry lol. Yes he was definately class. Without him it could have been a real drubbing.

Richardson didn't look hurt. Looked pissed off though.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carra is out for 4-6 weeks with a broken rib.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Richardson has done next to nothing since signing. The fans will get on his back like they doid at United if he does not start producing, especially for 5 Million.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Shit, well, Arbeloa should be a covering CM, and should do ok.

Just thankful it's not longer, sad news though.

Richardson, terrible, still don't understand that early sub though. If he was playing badly surely you can't tell after just 10 minutes or however long he played.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Carra is out for 4-6 weeks with a broken rib.


*He hasn't done anything to impress me but United are already short on numbers so it's a big blow.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *He hasn't done anything to impress me but United are already short on numbers so it's a big blow.*


Carragher plays for Liverpool


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What an odd comment.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *He hasn't done anything to impress me but United are already short on numbers so it's a big blow.*


:banned: 

The fuck?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *He hasn't done anything to impress me but United are already short on numbers so it's a big blow.*


 Oh dear....

Big blow for Liverpool though.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Once we get back on track and start winning, we'll be on top of the Premiership again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea leading, fat Frank with a lucky goal, shocking.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *He hasn't done anything to impress me but United are already short on numbers so it's a big blow.*


He means Jamie Carragher not Michael Carrick. Unless you are on about somit else.

I was watching Sundland v Liverpool and Andy Gray was annoying the shit out of me with him talking about Craig Gordon. The shots he saved were straight at him and the 2 goals he should have saved. Hes not worth 9 million.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Uh... who scored liverpool's second, i turned it off about 10 minutes from the end.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Uh... who scored liverpool's second, i turned it off about 10 minutes from the end.


Voronin after an assist by Torres.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Torres played pretty well tbh, when he ran through two defenders with his pace, that was magic.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

What a joke, Villa should've put this game to rest by now but instead we're going into the break a goal down.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bouma said:


> What a joke, Villa should've put this game to rest by now but instead we're going into the break a goal down.


Let's be honest here, it is Aston Villa.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bouma, fuck you for messing with my TV. Now I've got things popping up every 15 minutes.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carew should have scored many times, he's really missed some sitters and Fulham are up at the break very undeservedly


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Carew is kinda slow, i've seen he is a good finisher but he doesnt have the pace.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Let's be honest here, it is Aston Villa.


Is that some sort of sick joke?

Where do you get off saying that? Just because your a bandwagoner who's team is enjoying a good spell of form doesn't give you the right to critisice the real football teams and the loyal fans who support them. God forbid someone follows a team who doesn't win trophies.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Is that some sort of sick joke?
> 
> Where do you get off saying that? Just because your a bandwagoner who's team is enjoying a good spell of form doesn't give you the right to critisice the real football teams and the loyal fans who support them. God forbid someone follows a team who doesn't win trophies.


:lmao

Awesome post man.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Carew has plenty of pace but he has just looked really uninspired this match for some reason.

Steve, it's not that difficult to take off reminders. Just go to the channel which is doing it and hit select on the program to take it off, or you can probably turn them off all together in the options.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sure he does have pace, but its hard to see when he's not using it or getting into the game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Steve, it's not that difficult to take off reminders. Just go to the channel which is doing it and hit select on the program to take it off, or you can probably turn them off all together in the options.


Thanks.

Also, I'll sum the Arsenal match up in a few words: Same old story. We're not even creating that many chances and Clichy needs to learn to cross. Toure has been great but Gilberto is looking shaky in centre defence and nearly cost us a goal.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Fucking Class! Ashley Young has leveled it !


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well done Villa, deservingly, are level. Villa will be great in a few years, players like Bouma, Carew, Agbonlahor, Ashley Young and Gareth Barry are all fantastic at times. Not sure if they're giving that goal to Young or as a Knight own goal, hopefully Young...


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Villa deserved it, should of been in fro by now any by the sounds of it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Is that some sort of sick joke?
> 
> Where do you get off saying that? Just because your a bandwagoner who's team is enjoying a good spell of form doesn't give you the right to critisice the real football teams and the loyal fans who support them. God forbid someone follows a team who doesn't win trophies.


No it is not a sick joke. A sick joke would be saying Benoit jobbed out to the Bowflex like most here are saying.

The fact is, Villa are draw specalists and sometimes have to come from behind to get a point. It is a well known fact. That is why I put ":sad:" 

btw, I support Bournemouth but support Liverpool because I was born there and brought up there for a few years. Go figure. When was the last time Bournemouth won a Trophy? I can't help where my roots are.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal will win, I'm sure they'll find a goal, they always do.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Arsenal will win, I'm sure they'll find a goal, they always do.


Last minute like Fulham I'm thinking.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Here we go PK for Arsenal....

SAVEDDDDDD!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

And Micah Richards gives away a penalty.

KASPER!

Legend.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kasper just saved a Van Persie Penalty


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kasper is a Legend. Is it Peter in disguise?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sad thing is, Arsenal will still win. :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chelsea winning by a 1 Goal margin? 

Getting as bad as us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Playing really badly as well, typical really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Frank Lampard long ranger as well, typical, and worse than us DC, they did it all of last season.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Wigan are ahead.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal score, hardly a surprise.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Arsenal saved once again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Was always going to happen. Good strike though. 

Bowyer scores, West Ham are level with Wigan.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks god we finally scored, now we just need to keep it tight.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Frank Lampard long ranger as well, typical, and worse than us DC, they did it all of last season.


I had to add about us, otherwise you know people would have said we were the same as them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yay, 2-1 Villa.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My predictions have sucked again. :lmao


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

3-0 Bolton, Reading really looked poor defensivly today.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Suprise, suprise - Chelsea scrape a 1-0 win  I feel sorry for Kasper, so close to breaking City's record. Fucking Gunners.*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Lol at schmeical coing up and getting a shot away, true Schmeical fasion.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kasper might be a big Goalkeeper in years to come if he keeps it up, and he is only 19. Could have another 20 Years in the game. I think Sven will think twice of trying to get another import now when he is in the form of his life.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nearly scored  

I did ok with the predictions I think, got the Liverpool score and result right


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower, who's Carra?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ThePower, who's Carra?


Leyton Orient Player.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I got the Villa score right.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

For some odd reason I predicted Villa would lose, I have no idea why I did though.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I dunno why you'd tip that either, we're pretty solid at home and pretty much have a full strength squad. Great goal by Maloney, regardless of whether it was offside. :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I should stop rushing my predictions and actually think before I post. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I got the Derby-Birmingham score right too. :hb

Got most of the others pretty wrong now that I look at them :$


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Yay, Arsenal won. 

So much for being able to beat anyone Micah Richards. You plonker.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've done very well with predictions today too. Good nights football I think 

And yeah, sorry about that random outburst DC. I was sorta going for a bit of a laugh, but I did see your dig at Villa slightly unnecessary.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool fans in this thread seem to take jabs at Villa all the time, it's pretty random and odd.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste does because he thinks they're boring, nobody else does, I know I don't...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well ok then Ste and DC. :side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool fans take jabs at a lot of teams.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well ok then Ste and DC. :side:


It can't be called a Jab when I was telling the truth. It's Aston Villa and they are known for drawing lots of games, or struggling to score, except for Today.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Liverpool fans take *jabs* at a lot of teams.


I dont know if you mean that the way im thinking, but :lmao

And Carragher is out for 6 weeks??? Fucking awesome news


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Ha, we're in the bottom three at the moment. Chelsea are back at the top.  

If we win tommorow, we can be in the top six.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Top 7.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

It depends on how many goals we score. I think we'd need to score three.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Against the spurs defence i really dont see why not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn bottom two, that's a bizarre sight alright.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Even if we score 100 goals tomorrow we cant get in the top 6.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We better win tomorrow, if we're in the bottom two this time tomorrow, I don't know what I'll do. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Tomorrow is must win. Any chance of Saha starting, or is he bench-bound?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope you dont, i got a bet on you losing the next 5 games. Even though that is unlikely.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha is unlikely to start, everything I've read says he'll be on the bench, but I'm just happy he's fit finally.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If he can manage to string a a good few games together I can see our season getting back on track. It'd be a huge blow having our three most important front men all out for much longer.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killer K said:


> I hope you dont, i got a bet on you losing the next 5 games. Even though that is unlikely.


Unlikey wasnt the word i was thinking of.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking stupid seems to be more fitting.


I have no faith in Saha staying fit for very long sadly.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It really is saddening and infuriating the amount of injuries he gets. If he could manage to stay fit he would be our Drogba.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

It was when i was in Heathrow airport i believe, was waiting for my flight back to Florida, i had 3 Great British Pounds left, and you cant exchange anything under 10 GBP back too dollars, went in the bookies and put my 3 pounds on Man U failing to win any of the next 5 matches. 100-1 wasnt bad odds imo even if it is a long shot.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Even if we score 100 goals tomorrow we cant get in the top 6.


You're right, I just realised. 7th is the best we can reach.

Cristiano Ronaldo returns against Everton. And we're away.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killer K said:


> It was when i was in Heathrow airport i believe, was waiting for my flight back to Florida, i had 3 Great British Pounds left, and you cant exchange anything under 10 GBP back too dollars, went in the bookies and put my 3 pounds on Man U failing to win any of the next 5 matches. 100-1 wasnt bad odds imo even if it is a long shot.


It isnt a long shot though, it just isnt gonna happen.

Edit: Mcfadden has equalised for everton......


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killer K said:


> It was when i was in Heathrow airport i believe, was waiting for my flight back to Florida, i had 3 Great British Pounds left, and you cant exchange anything under 10 GBP back too dollars, went in the bookies and put my 3 pounds on *Man U failing to win any of the next 5 matches*. 100-1 wasnt bad odds imo even if it is a long shot.


You said the bet was on Utd losing their next 5 matches before.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yah i realized that before, didnt think anyone would notice


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

You've Been Framed is the best show on ITV at the moment, just brilliant.

I hope United lose tommorow. I would have said they would not have, even after the Portsmouth match but after seeing the match last Sunday, I could see Spurs at least getting a Point.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought last sundays performance would have convinced people we would win tomorrow, not the other way around.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Man U to win 3-1 Also how is the evening match coming along?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It finished 1-1.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Finished 1-1 i believe.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I thought last sundays performance would have convinced people we would win tomorrow, not the other way around.


Not really. Played well enough but could not finish. Yes, you were up against a better pairing than you will be tommorow, but I still think that a draw or a win is not beyond Tottenham.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez, Saha, Giggs, Nani, Anderson, Scholes etc.. vs Rocha and Gardner??

I dont give a fuck what you say, we're winning comfortably tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh, I'll say we'll win, I'm not going to say anymore than that though. :$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Tevez, Saha, Giggs, Nani, Anderson, Scholes etc.. vs Rocha and Gardner??
> 
> I dont give a fuck what you say, we're winning comfortably tomorrow.


Yeah, Ok. But compare that with the Portsmouth defence. Is thre much of a difference from now and then?

I can understand you being confident though, hell, I think that is all you can be for tommorow, I am just saying Tottenham have a chance for a Draw, or a lucky win like City had.

Plus, did not realize Spurs defence was that bad. I thought Kaboul was back.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

i think man utd will get there season going tommorow tbh. Tommorow whould be a good day, off to the good ole boro and newcastle match should be a good game and atmosphere.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't think we'll win tomorrow. I know we'll win.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

dav_12345 said:


> i think man utd will get there season going tommorow tbh. Tommorow whould be a good day, off to the good ole *boro and newcastle match should be a good game and atmosphere.*


Guys, did he just say that?

*Atmosphere? *Yes
*Good Game?*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It probably will be a good game, with the added spice of Viduka playing for Newcastle....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure it'll be more entertaining than the last few fixtures they've had against each other.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, that is not exactly hard to be honest.

We'll see.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Tevez, Saha, Giggs, Nani, Anderson, Scholes etc.. vs Rocha and Gardner??
> 
> I dont give a fuck what you say, we're winning comfortably tomorrow.


So if they score a few with their very good attacking force you plan to win comfortable just because you have a few attacking players, most of whom have played all your games already and looked average. Your players have struggled to hit the net, against the mighty Reading and Portsmouth you managed a staggering 1 goal from a center mid. You could be playing against Luke Chadwick in defense, if your team aren't scoring, you're fucked. I think united will win it, but the stupid over confidence when you are drifting in 19th after 3 games you should've won. Against Reading you had Nani, Ronaldo, Scholes, Giggs and Rooney bombing at Reading in the first half, you scored no goals. Agsint Pompey you had Scholes, Giggs, Tevez, Ronaldo (for most of the game) and Nani, you STILL failed to win and only scored once.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> So if they score a few with their very good attacking force you plan to win comfortable just because you have a few attacking players, most of whom have played all your games already and looked average. Your players have struggled to hit the net, against the mighty Reading and Portsmouth you managed a staggering 1 goal from a center mid. You could be playing against Luke Chadwick in defense, if your team aren't scoring, you're fucked. I think united will win it, but the stupid over confidence when you are drifting in 19th after 3 games you should've won.


Dont start speaking shit about united just because we had a bad start, idiot.

We'll be top by christmas.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Dont start speaking shit about united just because we had a bad start, idiot.
> 
> We'll be top by christmas.


I'll speak shit all I want thanks, I'm sorry you have to insult me to get your point across. 

Of course you will, and so will your partners at the bottom, Derby :hb

Chelsea will be top at Chrismas btw, they won't be blowing points any time soon


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah because Portsmouth away is always such an easy.

I LOL at cocky Liverpool fans though, eh I guess getting off to a good start in the league is a whole new feeling for all of you, so I'll take it easy and just let you enjoy it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United won;t be top by Christmas, more than likely. We have a better chance than them, but i can see, based on how they have played so far this season, Chelsea being top.

EDIT: GTFO Ben and Ben.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We're second bottom, cant say anyone ive spoke too gives a shit.

And we wont fucking be there tomorrow night, will we?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
You like being near the bottom? Cool :hb



Role Model said:


> Yeah because Portsmouth away is always such an easy.
> 
> I LOL at cocky Liverpool fans though, eh I guess getting off to a good start in the league is a whole new feeling for all of you, so I'll take it easy and just let you enjoy it.


Away, yeah it's difficult, but it's still Portsmouth and they were still beaten by Chelsea, it was the same bunch of players, you still had an awesome attack going against them. 

And yeah, getting off to a good start does feel good, though Chelsea have had a good start, you should worry about chasing them, you're all being too cocky as well, Chelsea have beaten you by a big margin to the league before.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea have been very average so far and have got lucky that the teams they were playing haven't taken advantage.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We're second bottom, cant say anyone ive spoke too gives a shit.
> 
> And we wont fucking be there tomorrow night, will we?


You don't give a fuck that you have 2 points from 3 games, including 2 draws, and a loss, all that you should have won.

No, dropping points means fuck all.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> We have a better chance than them


LOL, you've beaten 2 shit teams and your better than us? Just wait untill we go ahead of you in a few weeks.......


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LOL, you've beaten 2 shit teams and your better than us? Just wait untill we go ahead of you in a few weeks.......


Villa aren't shit.

And you haven't exactly lost/drawn to amazing teams.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

After we've beaten Spurs, we'll be something like 6th or 7th, and will have moved up about 13 places in the table, which shows just how irrelevant the table is at this point.

Yeah, I've changed my tune. I'm a lot more positive now than I was after losing to City.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LOL, you've beaten 2 shit teams and your better than us? Just wait untill we go ahead of you in a few weeks.......


Villa are shit? They are as good as Reading and Pompey when they play well. 

Chelsea may have been average, but they still grind out results, I challenege you to point me out a Chelsea match where they haven't looked like grinding out a result so far


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Villa aren't shit.
> 
> And you haven't exactly lost/drawn to amazing teams.


Villa are shit, you've said so yourself.

Pompey away and City are 2 of the hardest games we have....

Reading was a fluke.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Boring not shit. Also, it doesn't stop the fact you dropped two points.



KME said:


> Villa are shit? They are as good as Reading and Pompey when they play well.
> 
> Chelsea may have been average, but they still grind out results, I challenege you to point me out a Chelsea match where they haven't looked like grinding out a result so far


Exactly my point. When they start playing well, they will be very hard to beat. It's what good teams do.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Villa are shit, you've said so yourself.
> 
> Pompey away and City are 2 of our hardest games we have....
> 
> Reading was a fluke.


No, he's said they're boring. 

Maybe, it's normally the point to win hard games. 

Fluke? They shut you out and condemned you to looking average


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Reading was pathetic, everyone involved with Utd can admit that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Liverpool have started the season much more convincingly than us I'm afraid.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We're the champions, these Liverpool fans not giving us a chance (and thats what your doing) and fucking idiots.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^   



T-C said:


> Liverpool have started the season much more convincingly than us I'm afraid.


Exactly, thankyou for giving us the credit that we actually deserve.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Liverpool have started the season much more convincingly than us I'm afraid.


True. But at the end of the day it's a long season and I'm sure we'll be more happy than Liverpool fans when it's all said and done.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You've played average football and beaten 2 average teams, fucking champions elect!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^ 

And you've got 2 points out of a possible 9. THAT'S WHY YOU'RE THE [email protected]!!!



Man Utd Fan said:


> We're the champions, these Liverpool fans not giving us a chance (and thats what your doing) and fucking idiots.


Champions should be winning games then shouldn't they? Like you weren't all over our nuts every match last season when we went wrong, you're just stressing now because you have nothing to critisize us for.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It doesn't matter how you win, it is the fact you win. You can play aswell as you like, and not win, but i'd prefer to play average, and win.

Isn't that good, just imagine how convincingly we will win, when we start playing above average football.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> True. But at the end of the day it's a long season and I'm sure we'll be more happy than Liverpool fans when it's all said and done.


Exactly :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie knows what he's doing, when ever we get doubted we fight back and make the people who didn't back us look foolish, it'll happen again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm not going to deny United will start doing well soon, but am I going to back you, no, and nor will any other Liverpool fan.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

We will still finish above them, but they look more impressive than last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't see when either me or Ben have said Man Utd have no chance


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> We will still finish above them, but they look more impressive than last season.


We still look a lot better than them, even though we havent won yet.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They've had a good start, we haven't.

That's still no reason to act like you've won the fucking Premiership.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> We will still finish above them, but they look more impressive than last season.


Totally agree.



Enigma said:


> They've had a good start, we haven't.
> 
> That's still no reason to act like you've won the fucking Premiership.



Exactly, a few wins and you Liverpool fans are acting so over the top.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> They've had a good start, we haven't.
> 
> That's still no reason to act like you've won the fucking Premiership.


Let them think that, they'll be the fools when the finish 3rd again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> They've had a good start, we haven't.
> 
> That's still no reason to act like you've won the fucking Premiership.


I don't see how we are.

We're just happy at the fact we have started well, and you haven't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we don't win tomorrow, big if, you can rip into us all you like, but this time tomorrow we'll be right behind you.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, we should be upset that we've started well. I dsitinctly remember United fans posting pictures of the league table last season, you were around the top and were sure the title was yours, as it turned out it was, but why is it so bad for us not to want to continue to listen to your insults at us and insult you?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If we don't win tomorrow, big if, you can rip into us all you like, but this time tomorrow we'll be right behind you.


If we dont win tomorrow, i'll be ripping into United big time, so they can say what they like.

We are gonna win though :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

After playing an extra game.

Remember i said to you Ben, after a game, on MSN, i think that we will do very well this season. Our wins recently have based my confidence, just intensified them.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste, it wasn't really a dig at you lot, just a general observation 


I'm pumped for this game tomorrow, I want us to go out there and tear them to shreds. The fans will make a lot of noise.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You'll be right behind us, and will have played more games than us as well so you won't be that close if we keep winning.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool will most likely have their best Premier League season in a very long time, can you win the league? I'm not convinced yet, but we'll see.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I'm pumped for this game tomorrow, I want us to go out there and tear them to shreds. *The fans will make a lot of noise*.


Sure will :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we don't win, I'll be done with Utd for the season and will turn my focus to Oxford getting back into the Football league tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool will most likely have their best Premier League season in a very long time, can you win the league? I'm not convinced yet, but we'll see.


Suppose.

It is fucking annoying, that after only 3 games, and a good start to the season, we are being called out of the title running.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Suppose.
> 
> It is fucking annoying, that after only 3 games, and a good start to the season, we are being called out of the title running.


Most people have been saying that since pre-season, dont see what has changed.

You will challenge untill Christmas, and then fade away as usual.


Role Model said:


> If we don't win, I'll be done with Utd for the season and will turn my focus to Oxford getting back into the Football league tbh.


Some fan you are :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have normally lost most of our challenge by Christmas


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah because I was serious, MUF you're smart.



Dre said:


> Suppose.
> 
> It is fucking annoying, that after only 3 games, and a good start to the season, we are being called out of the title running.


I've heard nothing but people saying this might be Liverpools year, apart from the logical comments about it being too early to say either way if they can or can not win it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Most people have been saying that since pre-season, dont see what has changed.
> 
> You will challenge untill Christmas, and then fade away as usual.
> 
> *Some fan you are* :no:


Dictionary ---> S---> SARCASM.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> We have normally lost most of our challenge by Christmas






Just using your favourite smily.





Well you sounded serious :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll win the CL if we fall too far behind in the league anywaysss.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Just using your favourite smily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I seem to be the only Liverpool fan who i know really, who honestly thinks that it could be our year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I seem to be the only Liverpool fan who i know really, who honestly thinks that it could be our year.


Because they're not getting ahead of themselves so early in the season.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

O/T: The Red Hot chilli peppers just said that Sheffield fucked up west brom this afternoon, i lol'd.

Reading festival btw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Because they're not getting ahead of themselves so early in the season.


I said it before the season started. I don't see what is wrong with optomism.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I should have been there tonight, stupid fucking friend having to work forcing me to sell the tickets....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL @ My Dad if West Brom lost.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> I said it before the season started. I don't see what is wrong with optomism.


Optimism is fine, blind optimisim isnt't.


Role Model said:


> I should have been there tonight, stupid fucking friend having to work forcing me to sell the tickets....


Its the worst festival of the summer tbh.

V festival and T in the park are the places to be.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> LOL @ My Dad if West Brom lost.


They did, 1-0 Beattie.

Blind optomism is saying Derby will win the Premiership, saying Liverpool may win it is optomistic, but not blind


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Optimism is fine, blind optimisim isnt't.


I don;t see how it is blind. We have done nothing this season, to imply that we mightn't win it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

TBH, even when we made a good start last season, I knew we still weren't guaranteed a place in the title race :$


ooh, that rhymed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Optimism is fine, blind optimisim isnt't.
> 
> Its the worst festival of the summer tbh.
> 
> V festival and T in the park are the places to be.


V Festival is alright, prefer Reading though, better bands although more scum.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> V Festival is alright, prefer Reading though, better bands although more scum.


Depends what your into, not many bands at the reading one appeal to me.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Soccer talk plz :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

All 'Bands', that are white, suck :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Depends what your into, not many bands at the reading one appeal to me.


V has a much better mix of music, that's for sure. Reading doesn't have a huge amount of variety.


Anyways football. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Soccer talk plz :side:


Silence, the chillis are playing


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, i dislike this music, please get back to footy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You dislike music? You suck.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Silence, the chillis are playing


I love them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, i dislike non Rap music.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> No, i dislike non Rap music.


Sucks for you then, glad I grew out of that mindset. 




Ok football talk.....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I love them.


You have sense my freind.



Rap sux, makes no sense at all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hip Hop is something we live :side:

OK, MOTD is on


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I like both rock and rap, and indie, and dance, and everything in between. No pop though.


Ok, back to football.










The point of this? 

1. It made me LOL
2. When's Neville back?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gary Neville is sexy :side:

Anyone hear about Man Utd being voted the ugliest team in the Premiership?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Going back a few pages, I garee with Ste. Whatever you say, and whatever has happened last season, we have started better. You have played 3, against teams you should beat if you are Champions and got 2 points. We have played 3 and got 7 points, 1 of which was a draw against Chelsea, a team that are supposed to be ahead of us as the "2nd" in the race to the Premiership, add to that we have a game in hand on you after tommorow too. At the end of the season, I would probably bet for us beating the Champions but that is just me. Funny enough, I have confidence in a manager that has led us to 2 Champions League Finals, and won us one of them.

We will see. We might not win, and I am not saying we are but I don't get why we are at eachothers throats for. But it is not surprising it happened when Man Utd Fan arrived and started posting.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Our players are damm sexy, Tevez, Shrek, VDS, ect...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Not to mention the Ginger Prince.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Let's come together and laugh at Chelsea. They should be the enemy amongst us, especially when they spend so much money and have not won by a 4 goal margin in like...5 years.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> Not to mention the Ginger Prince.


Fletcher, O'Shea and Kuszcak too, the fit list goes on......


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rio's hot.

Saha too.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rio is a ladies man.

Saha is the manchester pimp.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rio's lip is a huge turn on.

Btw, Arcade Fire rule.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Call him ugly and he'll kill you.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Let's come together and laugh at Chelsea. They should be the enemy amongst us, especially when they spend so much money and have not won by a 4 goal margin in like...5 years.


They beat us 4-1 at home a few years back :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Rio's lip is a huge turn on.
> 
> Btw, *Arcade Fire* rule.


They were really the only reason I would have been going to Reading Festival.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> Rio's lip is a huge turn on.
> 
> Btw, Arcade Fire rule.


Yeah, they were pretty good. Never heard of them before tonight  

Wes Brown is real ladies man, ive seen him working his stuff in town.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/ :side:

Sissoko is a ladies Man, obviously.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/ :side:
> 
> Sissoko is a ladies Man, obviously.


NO ADVERTISING.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Momo is most likely a ****.


LAWLZ


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport/sissoko-big-pimpin'

Surprised no-one has mentioned the DONG.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He has also scored one less goal than your whole team put together, in two less matches :side:


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Call him ugly and he'll kill you.


He reminds me of that big Russian in one of the Rockies...

"If he dies...he dies..."

Going to see Arcade Fire in October at the Newcastle Metro...

The Fringe Festival kicks ass...not that it can really be compared to a big music fest, but I wanted to mention it cause I went there on Wed and Thurs  Was pretty mint.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> He has also scored one less goal than your whole team put together, in two less matches :side:


Same amount actually, United have only scored one :agree:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

SAF said:


> "As for Rooney, he's fine. He's jogging and he even wanted to play against Spurs! It's quite possible he'll be back in three weeks."


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_2686195,00.html

Doubt it'll be 3 weeks, but that's good news if it's true.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If God says its 3 weeks, its 3 weeks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Robbie Fowler has said nothing on Rooney :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Having seen how many players Spurs have out, I'm more confident of a win tomorrow. Or today, even.




> Gareth Bale could make his Tottenham debut and Dimitar Berbatov may return but Darren Bent (thigh) is a doubt.
> 
> Benoit Assou-Ekotto, Michael Dawson, Younes Kaboul, Ledley King and Aaron Lennon are all out.


Bent, Dawson, King and Lennon are major players for them.

Right, I'm off. Night.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You'll beat them, i am pretty sure. However, i have been every game so far this season.

Nighty Night xxx


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Good to see Arsenal pull away with the 3 points ! I hope Lehmann is out for a while so Almunia can play more!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's the big day, again. I'm about ready to choke several bitches if we don't win today.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I can see UTD winning today. I actually want them to win because i hate spurs :evil:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sargey said:


> Good to see Arsenal pull away with the 3 points ! I hope Lehmann is out for a while so Almunia can play more!


I really dont know why Arsenal have been playing Lehmann so much in the last few years. He has never been that impressive and always prone to make stupid errors.

I'm looking forward to todays game and hope so much that we win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm thinking a narrow win for United today, and if i were a fan, i'd expect nothing less. However, Spurs do have the capability to suprise, and i hope today could be one of those occassions.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im expecting a comfortable win today, fuck winning 1-0.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

One of the people who is out with us today, supports Man Utd. Oh My God, is you lose.... 

No offense meant by the way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> I really dont know why Arsenal have been playing Lehmann so much in the last few years. He has never been that impressive and always prone to make stupid errors.


In the last season they won the league he was fantastic. All keepers are prone to stupid errors as well.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Does anybody know a good stream for NUFC vs Boro?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just looking at the fixtures, why on earth is our game at Everton kicking off at 12pm? It's not even on TV.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im sure thats a mistake, it will change to 12:45pm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see it being moved to Sunday, seeing as that would fit in with Setanta's schedule, they'll be showing an Arsenal game at noon on another day, so that would make sense.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Quite excitied for today. Watching the Football and then going out to a Party with the Missus. I am quite confident United won't win today which will be great news for us, which is one of the main reasons I am going to be happy. Anytime we get help from Arsenal, United or Chelsea is good enough for me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Quite excitied for today. Watching the Football and then going out to a Party with the Missus.* I am quite confident United won't win today which will be great news for us, which is one of the main reasons I am going to be happy.* Anytime we get help from Arsenal, United or Chelsea is good enough for me.


Yeah, lol.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

N'Zogbia has just scored a cracking goal. 1-0 Newcastle.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-1. Mido.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at Mido nearly missing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I really dont know why Arsenal have been playing Lehmann so much in the last few years. He has never been that impressive and always prone to make stupid errors.


I disagree; well, apart from the 'prone to stupid errors part'.

He's been class for Arsenal ever since joining particularly around 2004-2006. I remember he started off a bit shaky especially when we lost 3-0 to Inter Milan at Highbury but he really bounced back and his form was even considered good enough to de-throne Kahn in the German national team. Even if you don't think he's that good our next best is Almunia and he's not that great really, and he cost us the Champions League Final too.

Although I will admit Lehmann isn't looking at all good so far this season. Hopefully he picks up his form once returning from injury.

Also Boro are looking good so far. Their really taking the game to Newcastle but Boateng doesn't look at all comfortable on the right wing. I see Boro playing all down the left and trying to force an error out of inexperienced Ramage.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

:shocked: N'Zogbia's goal was fantastic, but in all truth they shouldn't of given him that much space and he should've been closed down.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastle have been pretty poor, can't see them winning if they continue playing like they are.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bouma said:


> :shocked: N'Zogbia's goal was fantastic, but in all truth they shouldn't of given him that much space and he should've been closed down.


He was shown onto his weaker foot so it was actually sort of decent defending by Young considering N'Zogbia's pace. Just unlucky that N'Zogbia was able to hit it so nicely with his unpreferred foot.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jens is one of the best Keepers when he is on form, probably one of the best, if not the best in the Premiership. He is right up there with David James and Peter Cech.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

In terms of the United game, I'm surprisingly calm. It's a big game, and I'm usually nervous.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm alright, I'm hopeful we'll win, much more than last week.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

> Gabriel Heinze feared he would have become the forgotten man if he had stayed at Manchester United after completing a move to Real Madrid.The Argentina defender initially hoped to sign for Liverpool but United blocked the move, insisting they would not allow him to join one of their Premier League rivals.
> 
> Heinze claimed a letter signed by chief executive David Gill indicating United would be willing to sell at a price of £6.8million constituted official approval for him to leave, but United disagreed and a three-man panel brought together to settle the dispute found in favour of the club.
> 
> ...


No you did not. You backstabber. 

I can't wait for the game today.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Heinze's mad. 


Fergie himself said he wouldn't overlook Heinze, and that he'd play. 

He thanks the fans, but the fans don't thank him, he's a ****.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

In all fairness he only started being a dick when he felt under appreciated, god knows why he did though, he was often preferred to Evra and made captain in some games. He was quite immense for you though and if you were treating him badly (big IF) then I can see why he'd feel the need to move.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he was always a little off the wall.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

VIDUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Ha, Boro fans will be happy.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Viduka has just scored a beast of a goal. 

Heinze's a twat, end of story.

Edit - Arca's just scored 2-2.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great finish, glad he scored in this fixture, rather funny.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

On another forum, they're saying Berbatov starts and Saha's not in the United squad. Apparently that's what they've said on SSN, though I can't check that as my SSN doesn't work.

Pretty lame if true.


GK: VDS

RB: Brown
CB: Ferdinand
CB: Vidic
LB: Evra

CM: Carrick
CM: Hargreaves
CM: Scholes

CF: Nani
CF: Tevez
CF: Giggs

Subs: Kuszczak, O'Shea, Dong, Fletcher, Eagles


Fucks sake, Dong's our attacking option? LOL.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arca makes it 2-2, ironic, former Sunderland player. Bastard Boro.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Where the fuck are Anderson and Saha? Again this is bullshit and I'm not happy with our bench.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fergie said Saha would be on the bench. 

Unless that's not the team, though apparently it is. We'll see though.

Pretty poor bench again. I hope we get the job done then with the team we have, I don't trust Dong. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's again all the pressure on the starting 11, if they don't get it done, that's it. Man oh man now I'm nervous.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Who is PIG?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Kuszckak or however you spell it 

Pole in Goal or something.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that's the line-up, such a shit bench AGAIN. :no:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Could be that Saha and Anderson still aren't fit. If that's the case, then we don't really have anyone else to put on the bench, apart from Campbell, which would be pretty dumb.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jobber bench, great starting 11, but it has been most games.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What the hell is up with you're recent bench players? Saha could not have more damage as he was said to be fine this Morning, unless Fergie just does not want to risk him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Robinson 

Chimbonda
Rocha
Gardner
Lee

Huddlestone

Malbranque
Jenas
Bale

Berbatov
Keane


It's alright, Robinson's playing.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

No Louis Saha or Anderson.  

I can see another draw.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol @ the Black Man saying Spurs could finish higher than 4th. I would not count on it, but hey, anything can happen. I did not think United or City would have the start they have had.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

JAMIE REDKNAPP!!!1!1

Does he live in the Sky production truck or something? He's everywhere.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

That defence is awful, we should score at least 2 against them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> JAMIE REDKNAPP!!!1!1
> 
> Does he live in the Sky production truck or something? He's everywhere.


So is Richard Keys, though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> So is Richard Keys, though.


Yeah, but he's the presenter. Redknapp is a pundit, and they used to have different ones for each games.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

COME ON YOU SPURS!
Should be a good game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Saha 'a week away' according to SAF. So December then :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really don't know what result I want out of this match.

Assuming the season ends up a two horse race between Chelsea and United, I'd rather United won, but perhaps Arsenal or Liverpool might make a challenge. Also, if Tottenham win that could be the propelling they need to get into good form and potentially take the fourth Champions League spot. Then if they lose, Jol might get sacked and they bring in Lippi then win the league :side: So many possibilities. I'll be happy if it ends up a draw.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I mark for Sky Sports Vault tbh.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I was three when that happened .

CMON YOU REDS!!!.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I was three when that happened .
> 
> CMON YOU REDS!!!.


I was one, and when we won it, apparently my Dad went mad and woke me up 

I'm going to watch it now. I'll be back at half time, hopefully in a good mood.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HYPE HYPE HYPE. We fail to win, I'll raise hell.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I was one, and when we won it, apparently my Dad went mad and woke me up
> 
> I'm going to watch it now. I'll be back at half time, hopefully in a good mood.


Was this when United won the first Premier League season?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Good start...for Spurs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Same old fucking story and I'm getting pretty sick and pissed about it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

No space to work an opening and I just hope we can get some better chances in the second half and actually take them. I'm thinking we are going to draw this one aswell .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ughhhh. Chances, but we just can't score. 

We're seriously in danger of playing like Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've got nothing on the bench and it's again just not happening, 0-0 or 1-0 Spurs wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United will still win, I think, pretty poor performance though.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

The match is very meh tbh, come on Spurs.
I can see United getting a lucky goal


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We've created promising chances. :agree: 

I think we'll get a goal soon.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This is shaping up all to similarly to Arsenal v City. United will take it 1-0, and might miss a penalty along the way :side:

Well I cbf watching the second half, I've got school in 6 hours and need some sleep


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

We need Ding Dong to come on and show us why we signed him.

Did you hear Spurs signing "Shit Maradona". Id love Tevez to score now.



Deco™ said:


> We've created promising chances. :agree:
> 
> I think we'll get a goal soon.


We had a few but we still havent had that many clear cut chances. Rio should have put that shot away though, Shows why he is a defender.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We created better against Pompey and Reading, guess who was playing? Ronaldo, we miss him.


Eh hopefully we can find a goal from somewhere.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> We've created promising chances. :agree:
> 
> I think we'll get a goal soon.


True, but that happened tenfold against City and you did not. Not saying you won't win but times like this let you know how much you miss Rooney, Ronaldo and a Striker like Saha.

I marked pretty hard for Spurs hitting the Bar in the first 22 seconds. Pretty fucking awesome. I knew from then it would be the same old story as the previous games.

But hey, you do have Fletcher, Eagles and Dong on the bench. They could change the game.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

What makes me laugh is Fergie will more than likely bring on O'Shea and Fletcher in the second half, He always does.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Giggs has had a good game, most likely the best he's played so far this season.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Fingers crossed we get a goal in the next 45 mins.

Off to watch the second half.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Keane's shot in the first minute was awesome. If that had gone in, it would have definalty been a contender for goal of the the season. COME ON YOU SPURS! 
*We'll 'ave em!*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG, CHRIS EAGLES!

I bet he scores as well. All this talent and Eagles scores.

Yah. :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Why do we suck? :$

Edit - Fuck, that was close. Well done Rio for getting there. We're sloppy, very sloppy.

Edit - NANI! FUCKING HELL I MARKED!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Would you believe it. A cast iron penalty and United go and get a goal.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Fucking bullshit.
Disgusted.
Chelsea get a pen last week for fuck all then Spurs get one rejected when it was an obvious penalty.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't care about controversy, we've got that goal we needed.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Ugh! Come on Spurs, get back in it. More shitty reffing.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

what a fucking goal


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

And there's enough time for Tevez to get a hat-trick 

Giggs injured. Put his body on the line, which gets my respect. We could do without him being out.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

DAS Y WERE CHAMPIONS ~!!11!!


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Enigma said:


> And there's enough time for Tevez to get a hat-trick
> 
> Giggs injured. Put his body on the line, which gets my respect. We could do without him being out.



I don't think he will get a hattrick but I think he will be able to get 1 goal.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Who is doing the commentary with Andy Gray?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alan Parry I think.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Fucking typical. if Spurs had got that penalty, which they should, it would have been a different story and Nani might not have scored. But again, as they say, _1 of the Gloden Rules of Football is to never give a peno against Utd, at Old Trafford._ Ridiculous.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank fuck for Nani, so glad we've got the win and now the season can start.


It wasn't a penatly is would have been so fucking harsh.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Tottenham were unlucky. But a brilliant goal is a brilliant goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lol, yeah, you won that comfortably. Great goal but I must laugh at how people thought they were going to rip the Spurs defense apart. In MUF's words "we're winning comfortably. Fuck 1-0" Oh well, sure you won't care now. Unted had to win sometime.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The 'handball' looked more like it hit his chest to me.


Our season's finally started. Unbeaten run from now until May plz.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I hadn't cheered that loud (when Nani scored) since we won the Premiership in May.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berb ran into Vidic, that was NEVER a penatly. 

We're lucky that Nani hit a wonder striker because apart from that it still wasn't happening for us again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *Berb ran into Vidic, that was NEVER a penatly.
> *
> We're lucky that Nani hit a wonder striker because apart from that it still wasn't happening for us again.


Did he? Oh, I was wrong then. I only saw the replays which showed it from a different angle, I wasn't looking when it happened :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Berb and him went into each other, never a PK.

Oh and me and my Dad were marking like idiots for Nani's goal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah Berb and him went into each other, never a PK.
> 
> *Oh and me and my Dad were marking like idiots for Nani's goal.*


I marked too. Seriously, I was jumping up and down shouting


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll be nice watching MOTD2 when we've actually won. 


Hargreaves was quality again.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I shouted quite loud probably the loudest in a good while. It was an amazing strike from Nani. We were lucky with the penalties because some refs would have given them. I'm so glad we have our first win of the season .

Bring on Sunderland.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm very glad we signed Hargreaves.

Now we've won, we've got a few games coming up which will help us get back on track - Sunderland at home, Everton (Ronaldo's back), Chelsea (will be tough obviously, but a win would be a fantastic morale boost and cut the gap), Birmingham, Wigan, and Villa. 

They're not tough games, apart from Chelsea. I think we can go on a good run from here.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sunderland will be more of the same tbh, I still think we'll have the same trouble unless Saha is actually fit.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm hoping this will give us a confidence boost and hopefully we can go on a winning streak. The Chelsea game will be so important because we will need to close the gap at some point.

There is no way that goal is Tevez's, It might of deflected a little but he didnt even mean to touch it.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We're 10th.



The Chelsea game will be crucial.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Get in there. We finally won this season. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fuck 1-0 

We only scored because of the crowd, we were awesome in the 2nd half :agree:

Hargreaevs is my current favourite player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hargreaves really has been a beast in the last two games, such a hard worker.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sunderland will be nice and easy next week and then Ronny is back for Everton.

Rooney could be back for Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see Sunderland being alright, I'd love to say it'll be easy, but I'm still not ready to say that this season. :$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rooney back for Chelsea will be a big boost and perfect timing. Although it might not be must win by then, it could certainly prove to be a crucial game later in the season so having him back will be key.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

7 points from the next 9 will do me nicely, we have an easy run after that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see us beating Chelsea, depending on how the next few games go, as long as we don't drop any more points before we play them and don't lose to them, I'll be happy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We'll be above Liverpool in a few weeks, which should shut their fans up.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We'll be above Liverpool in a few weeks, which should shut their fans up.


We as hard to shut up as you, so don't count on it anytime soon. We are just happy with the start we have had. No problem with that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

When pompey beat you, you'll soon shutup. Thats for sure.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> When pompey beat you, you'll soon shutup. Thats for sure.


Yeah, defeat would be a new feeling this season, of course you already know all about it :hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

:hb 

noob


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Sunderland will be nice and easy next week and then Ronny is back for Everton.
> 
> Rooney could be back for Chelsea.



TBH I wouldn't say that, Sunderland are hard workers, and when they play good Man U will find it hard to beat them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

[-RG-] said:


> TBH I wouldn't say that, Sunderland are hard workers, and when they play good Man U will find it hard to beat them.


Nah, they will craft the result. That is why they are Champions.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Because crafting results made us champions?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should win, but I can see it being a case of the game against Reading again, but we actually get a goal.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

As soon as Liverpool lose one game, there'll slide down the table. 

:avit:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking United, dodgy motherfuckers. I watched a bit off it in some pub in Southport, and the case of referees scared to give Pens at OT strikes again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Fucking United, dodgy motherfuckers. I watched a bit off it in some pub in Southport, and the case of referees scared to give Pens at OT strikes again.


:hb :hb :hb :hb 


Fuck the controversy - I would have taken anything today so long as we won.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ya. As i said, it doesn't matter how you win, aslong as you win.

The Man Utd supporter who was with us got abuse of the plentiful though


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> Ya. As i said, it doesn't matter how you win, aslong as you win.
> 
> *The Man Utd supporter who was with us got abuse of the plentiful though *


That's what you get for supporting the best team in the country. 

:agree:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If i was that fan i would of just fucking hit you tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> If i was that fan i would of just fucking hit you tbh.


:lmao

For some reason, that post is awesome.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> If i was that fan i would of just fucking hit you tbh.


He'd probably just fucking hit you back tbh


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Bit hard when hes down for the count though, tbqhwy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

God, if he ^^^ was that fan......

And it was a girl, so she couldn't do anything. She admitted our fans were better than yours, which made me mark.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> God, if he ^^^ was that fan......
> 
> And it was a girl, so she couldn't do anything. She admitted our fans were better than yours, which made me mark.


After hearing that...

I would have hit her as well


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You were ripping into a girl?

Good luck...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, not really, she was my mates girlfriend. Even he abused her though.

The pub i was in, had a disturbing amount of Mancs in, for somewhere in Liverpool.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Didn't you say you were in Southport?

Alot of reds there apparently.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, it's quite horrible tbh. There were about 10 of them in. I was thinking what the fuck is happening here.

I don't normally go there though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

People from Southport are brought up with sense, obviously.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, there all posh though.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I only hate Liverpool cause their fans (that I know) wind me up a lot, when I never do it to them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have been brought upto dislike/hate Mancs, that's why i do.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> Nah, there all posh though.


They spend their money wisely. :agree: 

I do love the English players for Liverpool. That's it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> They spend their money wisely. :agree:
> 
> I do love the English players for Liverpool. That's it.


Nah, they are in general, all annoying, and have posh accents, which i can't understand half the time.

I love our African players :side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> Nah, they are in general, all annoying, and have posh accents, *which i can't understand half the time.* I love our African players :side:


:lmao

*Waits to see if you understand why I'm laughing*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:flip

Our accents are easier to understand than Mancs :side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

When I went to Old Trafford, I loved their accents. Reminds me of pikey's.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lol at biased people saying they were penalties. Brown's arm wasn't outstretched and it wasn't deliberate so it can't be a penalty. End of, stop whining.

Also, what happened to my sig, I can guarantee it was withing rules.

EDIT - Ah fuck WEL, way to make a 200KB banner


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I would post one about Sissoko i found, but it could be interpretted as offensive :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> When I went to Old Trafford, I loved their accents. Reminds me of pikey's.


If you heard a group of scousers speaking/shouting, you would want to kill yourself.

Its like disabled cats whining.

Edit: Jobbers dont win titles...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mancs talk like they have some form of abcess in their mouth :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste, I find that image offensive.

So...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

BEST.GIF.EVER


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If i had a choice of 5 people to kill in the world, Gary Neville would be high on that list.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

To kill Neville you would have to kill Vidic 1st, so thats not gonna happen.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sissoko would just enialte Vidic.

Then, i would get Neville.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Neville would wipe the floor with you tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt it, i am about 3 inches taller than him. Plus, he is just a twat.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Gary Neville.

Is a red.


Enough said tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, because height means you're strong 

Neville is about 31, you are 14/15, he would kill you.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My hatred of him, would force me to kill him.

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I forgot to add that Vidic eats people like Sissoko for breakfast, so Part A of your "plan" is fucked.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yeah, because height means you're strong
> 
> Neville is about 31, you are 14/15, *he would kill you.*


Just for the fact you support Liverpool. 

Our team would kill Liverpool's team. SAF would kick RB's arse. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Vidic eats people for breakfast? 

O, and Paletta could take him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Paletta sux, he bottled it and left England.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nemanja Vidic puts the "laughter" in "manslaughter".


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

He's a nice guy really.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

* Not long got home & managed to catch MOTD.

I thought Spurs played really well today, will be such a relief when we get Rooney, Saha, Ronaldo & Anderson back.

*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Nemanja Vidic puts the "laughter" in "manslaughter".


I hate you. That made me laugh so much :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> *I hate you*. That made me laugh so much :$





> Ste says:
> i <3 u



I feel betrayed. 


Also, no flaming outside of rants plz. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You know i love you, and Plz, don't copy and paste MSN Convos.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> You know i love you, and Plz, don't copy and paste MSN Convos.


i luv u 2 :$


----------



## mitch2303 (Jul 31, 2006)

Gerrard playing this week?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

mitch2303 said:


> Gerrard playing this week?





SkySports said:


> Gerrard may also be forced to miss the return leg against Toulouse at Anfield on Tuesday.


I don't think Rafa will risk him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I hope we don't risk him against Toulouse, we should be able to win that without him. Not sure about the Derby match at the weekend.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Louis Saha and Anderson will be fit for the Sunderland game, according to Sky Sports.

I hope so.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Louis Saha and Anderson will be fit for the Sunderland game, according to Sky Sports.
> 
> I hope so.


Yeah it's on Manutd.com as well, but I'll believe it when I see it. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know for the life of me whether i am going the Tolouse game. I hope to, but can't say i will be devestated if i don't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll be a dull game, I can see you just cruising through it without putting in any major effort.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True. I seriosuly hope we don't risk Gerrard though. We can win it quite easily without him.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Dre said:


> True. I seriosuly hope we don't risk Gerrard though. *We can win it quite easily without him.*


I'm sure thats what Tottemham thought when they played Sunderland and we all know how that turned out. Also first Leg you'se won 1-0 with a 25yarder from Voronin and that was with Gerrard. I think Toulouse will prove tough to play against but I think Toulouse to win 1-0 in normal time, then Liverpool to nick it in extra time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, obviously things like that can happen, but the distinct likelihood is that it won't happen.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah it's on Manutd.com as well, but I'll believe it when I see it. :side:


Me too. 

:side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was going to go to the Toulouse match, but I'm busy so I can't. Tickets are still hovering around so I may still cancel my plans and go, but I don't see it being a thrilling affair.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I might just go down tomorrow night, and try and get tickets on the gate.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It's not sold out?? :shocked:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You shouldn't have much trouble, tickets are still hovering around even now, should be quite a few spare seats. Quite annoyed I'm not going now .


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I remember watching Liverpool at this stage last season, didn't Gonzalez score a great goal on his debut to win the game or something?

Doubt the Toulouse game will be as good as that though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gonzalez and Bellamy scored in the first leg, Gonzalez's was very good, we lost the second leg 1-0 so we still went through, their goal was amazing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know how Gonzalez scored :lmao

I probably will go down, providing i am free tomorrow.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

If I remember right, Gonzalez had only been on the pitch a couple of minutes before he scored his goal, and I'm sure I wasn't alone in thinking, at that moment, that all the time taken to sign him was going to be worth it...

Anyway, I'll be at Anfield tomorrow night for sure.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Voronin has been our best player this season, him and Torres (especially at sunderland) look like they can turn all those away defeats (remember 0-1 at Crystal Palace :no into draws and wins. In games like that we had no beef to hold the ball up at the other end and consequently we lost the ball and ultimately a goal. Voronins goal against Sunderland was quality, and although Torres missed a hatful (most due to good goalkeeping however) at least he gets into the positions up there unlike the last few seasons when we barely scored away from home.

That and our ususal Anfield form makes me confident of a title push tbh, and I havent said that since 02/03.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Was 2002/03 the season we were top at Christmas, only to fuck up, or was it 2001/02?

And welcome back


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2001/02, we were top several times, jobber teams like Arsenal (they won the league ) and Tottenham dashed our title hopes and, though ironically United were still considered in the race, and then we finished above them


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark if something similar to that happened this season. Actually, no, i won't mark for anything less than first.


:side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> I'd mark if something similar to that happened this season. Actually, no, i won't mark for anything less than first.
> 
> 
> :side:


_ Well, i reckon they have a good chance, they look completely different this season imo. _


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Stevie is not playing, nor Carragher. Hyypia is though. I think he will be alongside Agger with Finnan and Arbeloa. Would not be surprised to see a Midfield of Yossi, SissoKO, Alonso and Riise with Vorinon and Torres up front. Torres should not need a rest in all honestly. We could probably take him off against Derby. The job should then be done. Any news on Javier Mascherano? I hope he is back fit now. He could be a great back-up player. Would love for him to play tommorow with Alonso.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want to see Riise play as left back. I know he isn't amazing definsively, but he isn't terrible either. I dislike him playing in midfield, as he sees more of the ball, and more chances, which he generally wastes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got no problem with Riise playing every week for Liverpool tbf.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You wouldn't 

I didn;t used to think he was as bad as you made him out, but at the end of last season, and start of this season, he has been awful.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Riise used to be quite good in midfield, but he hasn't been since those terrible latter days under Gerard, he gained a little bit of effectiveness back under Benitez in the CL winning season on the left wing, but then the next season Kewell was fit and playing well so Riise moved back to left back, now he drifts in between both and doesn't do either astoundingly well. 

Toulouse team for me. 

*Reina

Finnan - Hyppia - Agger - Arbeloa

Benayoun - Sissoko - Alonso - Riise

Torres - Kuyt/Voronin​*
Mostly the same as DC's actually I think :$ We have 4 strikers now, not sure who we'll play  

Think Masch is still a little rusty since he had little pre season competition after a long Copa America.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with that team Ben, apart from i see Crouchy coming in for Torres. Rafa will rest him for Saturday, and Crouchy hasn't played at all recently, so why not give him a run out?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We have CL thread for a reason peeps. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I thought that when I was typing it, then I thought will Torres always play because of how much he cost, give him a run out of a (sort of) Anfield European run out or will he just have a rest for this game. Then I thought if he played, how can you leave out Crouch who hasn't played at all, Kuyt who played 2 minutes at the weekend, or Voronin who is probably second choice to the 2nd choice to the Kuyt/Torres partnership (arguably). It's a nice problem to have, but it's going to be hard sorting our strikers out this season.

Oh fuck....I just noticed we've been doing this in the PL thread, my bad  How did this subject of the Toulouse match end up in here?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, i have to post my view in here, i had last post in the CL Thread.

Tomorrow might be good for Torres though. Get him a good few goals, get his confidence sky high, so he can get into the nack of consistant finishing in the Prem.

BYE BYE OLE.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh damm i want to cry.

He's my hero, gonna miss him so much


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Now you know how we felt when God left.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

shit 

I know how you feel MUF.

Complete and utter legend. I can't say any more than that. Brilliant player for us over the years, and a true pro. I hope he gets a coaching job or something at United.

Doubt he would have been used too much this season, but DAMN.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fowler hasnt retired, hes just fucking shite. And he did nothing worth noting to deserve legend status like Ole did.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Came as a bit of a shock, I didn't even know he had any plans of retirement, all due respect to him he was a great player, probably should've moved from United at some point to play more 1st team, but stuck around and showed some great loyalty. I'd quite like ot see a Bayern/United Testemonial match.



> Fowler hasnt retired, hes just fucking shite. And he did nothing worth noting to deserve legend status like Ole did.



 

Pathetic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Fowler hasnt retired, hes just fucking shite. And he did nothing worth noting to deserve legend status like Ole did.


All i can do is lmao @ that comment.

Post of the year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man that's a fucking heartbreak, yeah it was on the cards and he really wasn't the player he once was last season and was never going to be a big player for us ever again, shame though he didn't get one big last game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Shame that a legend had to retire due to injury and couldn't even get another of his infamous goals from off the bench to day goodbye. Still, what a man, hopefully he will join the coaching staff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wonder if Fergie will go get a cheap striker now, unlikely...


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Ole had one amazing moment that people will remember forever. I cant say the same for Fowler. I feel bad for Ole because over the last few years he has been working hard to get back but it has just caught up on him .


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Ole had one amazing moment that people will remember forever. I cant say the same for Fowler. I feel bad for Ole because over the last few years he has been working hard to get back but it has just caught up on him .


A guy who is 4th on the all time Prem goalscoring charts will hardly be forgotten anytime soon, nor will scoring the fastest preiership hat trick ever, or scoring 2 goals in what is widely remembered as the best premier league ever and then 2 more in the same fixture which is right up there with second best prem match ever. He may not have one specific moment, he has a few of them.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Do we need to have the discussion about whether Fowler is a legend or not now?

A legend has had to retire due to an injury that he has been battling against for what? 3 years? 

There will never be a better sub striker than Ole. He will make a great manager.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> Do we need to have the discussion about whether Fowler is a legend or not now?
> 
> A legend has to retire due to an injury that he has been battling against for what? 3 years?


No, we don't, but if people are going to make out he isn't anything less than a legend for Liverpool, much like Solskjaer was for United then it is bound to be questioned. 

I am aware of the way and decisive factors as to why he retired, I praised him in my earlier post and ssid he was a great player.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont see why Fowler was brought into this anyways. But yeah he may have some great moments but none of them beat winning the Champions League for your club.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste brought Fowler into it I do believe. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He'll be given a job at United, no doubt.

I hope the number 20 gets retired, no one deserves to wear his number.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> No, we don't, but if people are going to make out he isn't anything less than a legend for Liverpool, much like Solskjaer was for United then it is bound to be questioned.
> 
> I am aware of the way and decisive factors as to why he retired, I praised him in my earlier post and ssid he was a great player.


I wasn't having a go at you, it was at the person who brought Fowler into the discussion, whoever that was.

*shakes fist*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> He'll be given a job at United, no doubt.
> 
> I hope the number 20 gets retired, no one deserves to wear his number.


I expect both those things will happen if the club have got any sense.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If you don't see why and didn't want it to be in here why make the observations about what he did and compare them to Solskjaer's? The conversation had moved on from that when MUF seemed to dissapear, though I do believe Ste "started it" . 

Anywho, back to Ole, I don't think you'll miss him from a point of view of him helping you win matches but it's deffinately a spiritual loss, he will, I'd imagine, still be involved with United somehow. Retiring his number is a nice gesture, the 20LEGEND thing will always make the number Solskjaer's, giving it to someone else is somewhat pointless.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Whats "Can you hear the drums Fernando" about .

Ole obviously wont be missed that much because he hasnt been a main part of our team for along time. Its just still sad to see him retire .


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We'll probably buy a new striker now, which i hope doesnt happen


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We'll probably buy a new striker now, which i hope doesnt happen


Eh I wouldn't say no to a cheap striker that's a 'fox in the box'. :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I was hoping Ole was gonna come back and give us another option. Definatly need to get Saha fit and keep him fit now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Whats "Can you hear the drums Fernando" about .
> 
> Ole obviously wont be missed that much because he hasnt been a main part of our team for along time. Its just still sad to see him retire .


Can you hear the drums Fernando? Is a song, it has been adopted by some Liverpool fans in referance to the expectancy directed towards Fernando Torres' arrival at Liverpool. 

I don't see Utd signing another striker.



Role Model said:


> Eh I wouldn't say no to a cheap striker that's a 'fox in the box'. :side:


Heskey is always an option :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We only have 3 good strikers now.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> Can you hear the drums Fernando? Is a song, it has been adopted by some Liverpool fans in referance to the expectancy directed towards Fernando Torres' arrival at Liverpool.
> 
> I don't see Utd signing another striker.


Rightyo, Thanks for the info.

YOU ARE MY SOLSKJAER MY ONLY SOLSKJAER YOU MAKE ME HAPPY WHEN SKYS ARE GREY AND WHEN ITS POURING YOU JUST KEEP SCORING O PLEASE DONT TAKE MY SOLSKJAER AWAY.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ste brought Fowler into it I do believe. :side:


:side:

Heskey has the best last name, ever!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rossi may have stayed if this had happened earlier.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Rossi may have stayed if this had happened earlier.


He wanted more first team football though, even with Ole gone that's still not more likely.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ole would only ever come on as a sub. But still, you could be low on strikers. Shouldn't be an issue though, as the likes of Ronaldo could adapt.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He wanted more first team football though, even with Ole gone that's still not more likely.


True, but he would have been higher in the pecking order, which may have helped.

Any ideas for a possible striker signing?...that isn't Anelka.

A signing isn't likely, but it's fun to speculate.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Defoe is the only guy I can really think of and would possibly be happy about, but I can't see us signing anyone now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If i were you, and i got Defoe, i would mark. If he did go though, he would just be doing what he is at Spurs....


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Solskjaer looks like he is set later to announce his retirement. He was a good player for us over the years, but retirement was pretty obvious, because he is not getting any younger, and he has been plagued by knee injuries over the years. Hopefully now, we can sign a really good striker to replace Ole.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

You can always have Franny Jeffers from us.

Fox in the box tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well, he's got some nice diving abillities.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> You can always have Franny Jeffers from us.
> 
> Fox in the box tbh.


We can't afford him. :sad:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

KME said:


> Well, he's got some nice diving abillities.....


Lol, I still remember that too. It was his greatest contribution to Arsenal.

United to get Trezeguet :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dong > Trezeguet.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Dong > Trezeguet.


It's a tough call.

Trezeguet is rather hopeless though. He looked awful in a France 'B' friendly against Slovakia 'B'. I was lucky enough to see the highlights of that enthralling game :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He did get a hat-trick at the weekend. :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Livorno were bribed :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That wouldn't really surprise me at all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lol.

I remember getting abuse for saying how shite Trezeguet was :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd take him for 1mil as a squad player, but that's it, he's too lazy for me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Plus, he misses too many chances.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Plus he has a love affair going on with the corssbar :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It's official: 



> After much deliberation and with deep sadness, Ole Gunnar Solskjaer today announces his retirement from his playing career.
> 
> The decision was reached after continuing problems with his knee injury. Ole will remain at the Club in a coaching capacity and will represent Manchester United as an official Ambassador.
> 
> ...





> Crerand's tribute to a legend
> 
> United legend Paddy Crerand says Ole Gunnar Solskjaer deserves to be ranked alongside the likes of Best, Law and Charlton as one of the club's true greats.
> 
> ...


From ManUtd.com


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, it's sad to see him go, his injurys were to much for him i guess.

What a great Utd legend.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Club Ambassador and Coaching Captaincy, sounds nice enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope they do make the right decision and retire the number 20 shirt.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, i'd be great for them to do that.

What's going on with Fletcher then? Is he leaving or is it just rumours?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Comparing him to those greats. LOL. Overrating to the max. I'll accept that he was a great player and a loyal companion of the club, but he's no legend in terms of world football, comparing him to Law, Best, and Charlton is just dumb.

Besides, we all know the really hero of Barcelona '99 was David May :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who's comparing him with what greats?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> Crerand's tribute to a legend
> 
> *United legend Paddy Crerand says Ole Gunnar Solskjaer deserves to be ranked alongside the likes of Best, Law and Charlton as one of the club's true greats.*
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Just wanna give a mention to my beloved Hereford United, who are taking on Birmingham city this evening, can a league 2 outfit topple a premership team?

I'm leaving in bout hour to go-well nervous.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ole was a very good servant to you, a very good player, and a really nice guy apparently, but calling him such a legend is overrating IMO.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There's usually a few surprises in the early rounds of the Carling Cup (is it still called that?) so I wouldn't completely rule it out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh I thought you were talking about someone on here, I didn't bother reading what he has to say, due to the fact Paddy Crerand is just so biased and over the top when it comes to Utd it's hardly a surprise he said that. Paddy's a legend, but fucking hell does he do my head in.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The more I think of this Z Car thing, the more stupid it seems.

I know it might try and seem like a nice sentiment or whatever. But, there are fans at Liverpool, i know, that only care about football, and will Boo the fuck out of it, and completely ruin in, and make Rhys parents feel even worst.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm certainly not feeling to good about it, I feel something not nice happening and us being in the press tommorow all negative and shit, and plus I don't want anything putting off the team after our great start.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Exactly.

I'm sort of happy i'm not there. Z Cars in Anfield would be like what it must have felt like when Eric Bischoff walked into Raw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's asking for trouble, and sadly I expect there will be than a few idiots.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's certainly a very awkward situation, the boy died in Liverpool but he was an Everton fan, there's only so much you can do without it becoming quite easy to pick apart, espcecially for some idiots who'll probably be at the game just go fuck about, because lets face it there's lots of tickets still on general sale, it won't be a big Liverpool fanatics turn out I don't think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At least there isn't going to be a minute silence, I'm sure you'd have so many idiots shouting shit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ofcourse we would then. Really, we should just have a minute's silence, or round of applause, and no Z Cars.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Can someone explain what all this Z Cars stuff is about? :$


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Dre said:


> Ole was a very good servant to you, a very good player, and a really nice guy apparently, but calling him such a legend is overrating IMO.


He wasnt exactly a legend, but scoring the winning goal in your only Champions League final victory guarantees him legendary status (I know you lot won the european cup, as well, but different competition)




> Can someone explain what all this Z Cars stuff is about?


Evertons theme tune.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

liveforever said:


> He wasnt exactly a legend, but scoring the winning goal in your only Champions League final victory guarantees him legendary status (I know you lot won the european cup, as well, but different competition)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right, I didn't know that. 

Fair enough then, probably not best to have it played at Anfield. I know its all for respect and stuff, but still.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Oh right, I didn't know that.
> 
> Fair enough then, probably not best to have it played at Anfield. I know its all for respect and stuff, but still.


I know that is beyond ridiculous, what a sign of respect for the poor kid, as if half the stadium wont drown that out booing. Great send off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why exactly do they want it played there? I think they're simply asking for trouble....


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why exactly do they want it played there? I think they're simply asking for trouble....



Like you said earlier, the whole country knows hes an everton supporter so a minutes silence would probably go down just as badly. Just have a minutes silence at every ground on the weekend.They are fairly respectful, as no club wants to be known as the only club with pieces of shit fans.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's to apparently keep people aware for the killer. Don't see how Z Cars will accomplish that....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> It's to apparently keep people aware for the killer. Don't see how Z Cars will accomplish that....


Seems rather odd, I'll most likely watch the start of the game simply to see the reaction and then turn it off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know whether ITV might come to their senses, and not put the Z Cars on, just incase...


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

liveforever said:


> He wasnt exactly a legend.


*Are you having a fucking bubble? 126 in 366 is proflific, especially for someone who has battled injury for 6 years. 11 goals in 16 games last season tells it all. 4 goals in 12 minutes vs. Forest, turning down Spurs when offered twice as much. That's a legend. The perfect striker.*


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Dre said:


> It's to apparently keep people aware for the killer. Don't see how Z Cars will accomplish that....



I think it will be headline news for that tune being played at anfield, the police seem to bring the public into investigations way to much nowadays, I mean what did all this Madeline Mcann videos at half time do? FUCK ALL. Just do your job police, keep us out of it. Lazy fuckwits.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's headline news anyway, well, atleast in Liverpool, where the people who know the killer will live. It really is pointless to advertise it anymore.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower, who is Carra?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*What's a z-car? Help me out here guys.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *What's a z-car? Help me out here guys.*


Help me first, guys.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Z Cars is Everton's intro tune or whatever.

And lol.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Everton's tune thingy, now who's Carra?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> ThePower, who is Carra?


*Carra??? Not a clue.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower said:


> *Carra??? Not a clue.*


You do though, someone find the post.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How do you not know him.

Jamie Carragher?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You said before you thought he'd be a loss for United, who did you think it was when you wrote that?



ThePower said:


> *He hasn't done anything to impress me but United are already short on numbers so it's a big blow.*


There it is.

In response to RM saying "Carra's out for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He might have thought Carrick....


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Carrick? A typo I expect.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, Jamie Carragher.

Liverpool Legend.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Are you having a fucking bubble? 126 in 366 is proflific, especially for someone who has battled injury for 6 years. 11 goals in 16 games last season tells it all. 4 goals in 12 minutes vs. Forest, turning down Spurs when offered twice as much. That's a legend. The perfect striker.*


He was too injured to be a full blown legend, not his fault I know, but thats the way things are, great striker tho.

And Z cars was a tv series in the 6o's


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jamie Carrickher?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

People are always calling Carrick, Carra, tbh. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Carrick wasn't even injured, so why he'd think it was him we were talking about I have no idea.

Edit - I say 'we', but I wasn't even part of the discussion. lol


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, that fact completely confuses me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh wells he'll be a Moderator soon, as it might happen according to his sig.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

More like a SMod.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going right to the top. Fuck mod and SMod, I'm the next admin.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark hard.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

YOU'LL LIVING IN A DREAM WORLD!!


Right Football talk, I had a dream Ronaldo and Nani signed for Derby last night, twas horrible.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I'd mark hard.


You can be my second in command, I'll make you SMod.


Role Model will be demoted to Mod.



WORLD DOMINATION!11!!1111!!!!

Edit - Every time RM tells us to go back to football talk, I post a completely off-topic post at the same time


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Do you get Earnshaw in return for the portugese d00ds?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Do you get Earnshaw in return for the portugese d00ds?


Nothing at all, I think the price for both of them together was 10mil. :sad: 

I was watching Sky Sports news in my dream and it was just on the TV.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I always have the same dream, of us winning the league, at Anfield, on the lasy day of the season, in the match before we move stadiums :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I always have the same dream, of us winning the league, at Anfield, on the lasy day of the season, in the match before we move stadiums :$


Then you wake up and cry. :sad:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I always have the same dream, of us winning the league, at Anfield, on the lasy day of the season, in the match before we move stadiums :$


I had a dream you won the league before.


I laughed when I remembered it. :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Then you wake up and cry. :sad:


No, i wake up and realise that one day my dreams will become a reality :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> No, i wake up and realise that one day my dreams will become a reality :side:


:lmao 

Good job this isn't the tell the truth thread :side:


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Dre said:


> No, i wake up and realise that one day my dreams will become a reality :side:



Probably this year, Liverpool look very strong this season, hope it does happen, Man U and Chelsea dominating is hella dull.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll happen one day, hopefully no time soon though.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It'll happen one day, hopefully no time soon though.


I wouldnt count your chickens, they actually have a world class striker this time around, not a big beanpole taller than my house and a midget who smacks people about with golf clubs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who's counting chickens?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

liveforever said:


> I wouldnt count your chickens, they actually have a world class striker this time around, not a big beanpole taller than my house and a midget who smacks people about with golf clubs.


That made mme lmao.

I just hope we win it before we leave Anfield :$


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Who's counting chickens?


You said hopefully no time soon, I really can see Liverpool winning the league this year, Voronin and Torres seem to be the final pieces in Benitez's jigsaw, they look really good so far.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I still stick that, in solely scoring goals, Crouch and Torres will be our best partnership.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

liveforever said:


> I wouldnt count your chickens, they actually have a world class striker this time around, not a big beanpole taller than my house and a midget who smacks people about with golf clubs.


Who's this world class striker then?


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Dre said:


> I still stick that, in solely scoring goals, Crouch and Torres will be our best partnership.



Been mightily impressed with Voronin, great player for the premiership, very strong, when are you due to leave Anfield??


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Who's this world class striker then?


 Hercules.

I said I hope they don't win it, that doesn't mean I don't think they can win it this year.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Who's this world class striker then?



Torres, 2005/6 23 goals 17 with his first touch, awesome. Better than any out and out striker you've got on your books


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2010 we're meant to leave, that's at the earliest though. 

Our partnership needs to be Kuyt or Voronin with Torres.



> Who's this world class striker then?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Who's this world class striker then?


TORRIENTES.!!!!!!!!!!


He's scored more than any of your strikers this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

liveforever said:


> Torres, 2005/6 23 goals 17 with his first touch, awesome. Better than any out and out striker you've got on your books


Give me Saha, Tevez or Rooney over Torres any day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rooney has looked really bad in places. Saha can't stay fit and Tevez is a different sort of player to Torres, he's a second striker, when you've tried him up front he's been pretty wank.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Rooney has looked really bad in places. Saha can't stay fit and Tevez is a different sort of player to Torres, he's a second striker, when you've tried him up front he's been pretty wank.


So? I'd still rather those three over Torres. Tevez doesn't work on his own up front, that's plain to see. Rooney wasn't at his best for most of last season and scored 23 goals. Saha would have got more than that if it wasn't for his damn shitty legs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Out of Rooney, Tevez, and Saha, the only one i'd have over Torres would be Rooney.

Torres has been one of the best strikers in the country so far this season, and he is still getting underrating.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So far this season? For christ sake it's 3/4 games into the season.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having Fernando Torres. He can run past Ben Haim, which is world class.

:side:

Also:

Wayne Rooney and Louis Saha > Fernado Torres and Andrej Voronin.

Wayne Rooney and Carlos Tevez > Fernado Torres and Andrej Voronin.

Louis Saha and Carlos Tevez > Fernado Torres and Andrej Voronin.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So far this season? For christ sake it's 3/4 games into the season.


So.

We have to base his progress so far on something, and let's face it so far, he has looked very impressive indeed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll make my judgement on how well Torres has done once the season is all over and we've seen what impact and impression he's made for Liverpool.

Very impressive? He look good against SUNDERLAND and in a big game against Chelsea, but he always turns it on in big games. He was alright against Villa. His finishing is still all over the place, but it always has been.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

You can't judge Fernado Torres until the end of the season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tevez has looked dreadful, what's with all the praise for him? Saha hasn't even played a match and Rooney's played half of one, I can't see why they must be better to have than Torres, or even Voronin. At this point Torres looks lively and semms to be lethal, certainly more so than Rooney looked like last year, unsure about Saha, he's a lot like Kewell, one of the best at what he does when he's fit, which is very rarely.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, i was just making the point, that if he continues as he has in the first three games, he will prove to be a world class signing.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I know Carlos Tevez playing with Wayne Rooney or Louis Saha could be brilliant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> *Tevez has looked dreadful*, what's with all the praise for him? Saha hasn't even played a match and Rooney's played half of one, I can't see why they must be better to have than Torres, or even Voronin.


Why because he hasn't scored? That's the only way I can think someone would come to that conclusion.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tevez is too much like Rooney.

And from what i have seen, he has looked mediocre to say the least.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> I wouldn't mind having Fernando Torres. He can run past Ben Haim, which is world class.
> 
> :side:
> 
> ...



Saha??? I have never got why Man U fans thinks hes good, crippled all the time and when he isnt doesnt score the expected amout of goals.

Why all this hate on Torres?? One of the best strikers in the world, and a goddamn good bet to top goalscorer, and I dont even like Liverpool, so thats not biased.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why because he hasn't scored? That's the only way I can think someone would come to that conclusion.


Slow, wasteful, missing sitters. They showed your play from last season and compared it to how this one has started, they showed a clip of Tevez and good grief he goes at pedestrian pace and was tackled easily, I haven't seen much of him so far that would suggest he's going to be any better than Torres, his 7 goals last season don't really change my mind, despite how well he played sometimes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt he will be top scorer. Probably be up their though, with around 15.

Ofcourse, this is all persumption.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

If Fernado Torres played as a lone striker like Carlos Tevez has, what's to say he wouldn't struggle in that role either?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nothing, but while Tevez has been allocated to an up front role he has normally droped back to his usual position of "in the hole" while Nani, O'Shea and others go forward, and still hasn't really produced alot.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

liveforever said:


> Saha??? I have never got why Man U fans thinks hes good, crippled all the time and when he isnt doesnt score the expected amout of goals.


That's a stupid thing to say. When he's fit, he's brilliant. Just look at his form at the beginning of last season. He can be world class.



> *Why all this hate on Torres??* One of the best strikers in the world, and a goddamn good bet to top goalscorer, and I dont even like Liverpool, so thats not biased.


Why all the hate on our strikers?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres is bound to get hate, due to his price tag. If he doesn't score, after the match, there is an inquest into why we spent so much.

BTW, Liverpool is 800 years old today


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> That's a stupid thing to say. When he's fit, he's brilliant. Just look at his form at the beginning of last season. He can be world class.
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the hate on our strikers?



I dont hate on your strikers, Rooney is probably the greatest footballer of all time, or at least will be, but Saha just is not as good as man u fans say he is IMO, Tevez doesnt seem to know what hes doing this season, hes all over the place, that said Frazer Campbell looks an exciting prospect.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I reckon Torres will do well this season, i thought he did well with Voronin against Sunderland, i know they're defence isnt exactly the best, but he looked lively enough.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How can Rooney, possibly, be consiered anywhere near the greatest footballer of all time :lmao


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Our striker options just aren't working at the moment. 

:sad:

EDIT -



Dre said:


> How can Rooney, possibly, be consiered anywhere near the greatest footballer of all time :lmao


I think one day he can be. Why not?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He said "*is* the greatest footballer of all time"

He's not.

Second part "or at least will be" is debateable too, he doesn't look as briliant as he has in the past.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez proved at the end of last season he is brilliant. Rooney was average for most parts last season and scored 23 goals, says it all. And a fit Louis Saha is one of the best strikers in the world.

Torrientes has played well for 2 games, yet his finishing has been all over the place. World class indeed


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

No where near atm, but i reckon he  could  be, in years to come.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

However good Rooney is, Messi, barring injury will be better :side:

And Tevez got incredibly overrated, after only a few amazing performances. He played well at the end of one season, apart from that, he has done nothing to make me think he will be as good as Torres.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Tevez proved at the end of last season he is brilliant. Rooney was average for most parts last season and scored 23 goals, says it all. And a fit Louis Saha is one of the best strikers in the world.
> 
> Torrientes has played well for 2 games, yet his finishing has been all over the place. World class indeed


:agree: 

I think we have the best strikers in the Premiership. Or one of the best.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd take Drogba over any of your strikers.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd take Frank Lampard over Steven Gerrard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres proved he was brilliant in his time at Atletico, he only once scored less than Tevez did at West Ham in a season, and that was when he only played 6 games. 

Premiership this year, Torres has 1 goal in 2, Tevez has none in 3, that's what I'm looking at tbh. Torres has also looked far livlier and has been blocked by great goalkeeping from Craig Gordon, otherwise he may well have had 4 goals already this season. 

I'd take Titus Bramble over Man United's whole team


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously?

I don't mark for Gerrard anywhere near as much as the rest of the Liverpool fans here, but i'd much, much, much prefer to have him than Fat Frank.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I'd take Frank Lampard over Steven Gerrard.


The only question is... why? 

:hb: City of liverpool


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Nah. I prefer Stevie G.



KME said:


> Torres proved he was brilliant in his time at Atletico, he only once scored less than Tevez did at West Ham, and that was when he only played 6 games.
> 
> *Premiership this year, Torres has 1 goal in 2, Tevez has none in 3, that's what I'm looking at tbh*
> 
> I'd take Titus Bramble over Man United's whole team


Like I've said before, he hasn't been playing as a lone striker.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Off topic a bit, but i LOL at the fact it our Birthday, and yet the transport is basically down in the city.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Torres has 1 in 4 games actually.

Villa, Toulouse, Chelsea and Sunderland.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Still better than Tevez :hb


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Torres has 1 in 4 games actually.
> 
> Villa, Toulouse, Chelsea and Sunderland.


Referring to Premiership games. 

Forgot about the third games, 1 in 3 then.

Glad to see you got his name right though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez has 1 in 3, so no


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Still better than Tevez :hb


Prove it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Prove it.


It will be by the end of the season 

In terms of performances also, Torres' have been so much better than Tevez's.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Tevez has 1 in 3, so no


Taking that goal away from Nani isn't very nice, it was given to Nani too btw.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> It will be by the end of the season
> 
> In terms of performances also, Torres' have been so much better than Tevez's.


Yeah, but....TEVEZ!!1!1!1



Torres may score more goals this season than Tevez, but that doesn't necessarily mean he's better.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez will score more than Torres in all comps, i have no doubt in that.

10 goals in 9 games at the end of last year was fucking immense.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo > the lot of them tbth.

Once Tevez stops playing on his own and gets fully fit, the party starts.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, i'm willing to bet his overall performances will be better though also.

And please give the goal to Tevez, because omfgnani will be no more :side:.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Yeah, i'm willing to bet his overall performances will be better though also.
> 
> And please give the goal to Tevez, because *omfgnani* will be no more :side:.


*omfg nani

get it right


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> Torres has also looked far livlier and has been blocked by great goalkeeping from Craig Gordon.....


You call it great goalkeeping, well I call it crappy finishing. He hit 4 straight at Gordon, for 9millon less I could have saved them, or for 22millon less I could have missed them.



KME said:


> I'd take Titus Bramble over Man United's whole team


I wouldn't. :no: Had him before and he proved to be a tad bit dodgy.



Dre said:


> It will be by the end of the season
> 
> In terms of performances also, Torres' have been so much better than Tevez's.


Cann't disagree but as usual Torres will get tried after 10 games and lower his standards, whilst Tevez will wake up abit.(remember hes still recovering from the Copa America)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

ONO CARRAGHER HAS A COLLPASED LUNG


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alan Parry was once again a fucking God on commentary for Nani's goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> You call it great goalkeeping, well I call it crappy finishing. He hit 4 straight at Gordon, for 9millon less I could have saved them, or for 22millon less I could have missed them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your opinion, most of the football world disagrees, Gordon had a fantastic game.

Sarcasm

Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I could see that goal going in from quite a way out, you could just tell :sad:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> ONO CARRAGHER HAS A COLLPASED LUNG


Couldn't of happened to a nicer guy tbh :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I could see that goal going in from quite a way out, you could just tell :sad:



When he got the ball I shouted hit it, and he did.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Couldn't of happened to a nicer guy tbh :agree:


I'd say it could happen to you, that'd be better, but then we'd have to drop the "nicer guy" part


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I cheered as soon as he hit it, i would of looked a right prat if he missed :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Couldn't of happened to a nicer guy tbh :agree:


Life ending injuries could always happen to Gary Neville :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I cheered as soon as he hit it, i would of looked a right prat if he missed :lmao


As soon as he picked up the ball, it had goal written all over it.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Couldn't of happened to a nicer guy tbh :agree:


Thats a nice thing to say, how long is he going to be out for now??


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

74 months hopefully


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 74 months hopefully


How can you not like carragher after he made Adrian Durham act like a little bitch on talksport??? That was classic.

Whhoooo the tigerz beating Wigan come on Hull City!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

FOOTBALL: West Ham's Keiron Dyer carried off with suspected broken leg in Carling Cup tie against Bristol Rovers. More soon.


Good start.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I see no news about anywhere of Carra having a collapsed lung.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL at Dyer breaking his leg. They only bought him to replace another injured new signing Faubert :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dyer really doesn't have much luck.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He doesnt deserve any look though, if were being honest.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LOL at Dyer breaking his leg. They only bought him to replace another injured new signing Faubert :lmao



Why do you think people getting seriously injured is funny??

Dyer looked in real bad pain, double break of the leg cant be nice, what is funny is someone bought him, the boys a walking injury.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, Dyer with another injury, i atcually feel sorry for him, whenever he gets a few games he injures himself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh I've got no issue with the guy, his fight with Bowyer was comical a few years back.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Meh I've got no issue with the guy, his fight with Bowyer was comical a few years back.


I went to Wales that weekend to stay with my Uncle. My Uncle hates Football but when I flicked on MOTD, he could not stop laughing. He claimed that was the best bit of Football.

He is a Rubgy fan though. :$


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Meh I've got no issue with the guy, his fight with Bowyer was comical a few years back.


:agree: that was so girly it was insane.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lolz, Dyer should just retire.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most players join West Ham and then get hurt a few games into their time there, must be all that money they're paying them.


----------



## Jak619 (Jul 23, 2006)

The Bristol Rovers chants were comedy genius as dyer was being carried off, no one likes to see a bad injury tho.
and yes play up sky blues, 1-0.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Most players join West Ham and then get hurt a few games into their time there, must be all that money they're paying them.



I reckon, Curbishly must train them very wrong.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Neil, Upson, Ljungberg, Faubert and Dyer all got injured as soon as West Ham bought them. Theres probably many more aswell....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's funny because of the moron chairmen, what a total idiot.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's funny because of the moron chairmen, what a total idiot.


And Curbs as well, hes signed some really wierd players, for stupid money. The chairman cant really know much about football if he let Alan persuade him that Dyer was worth £8mil, £2mil at the very most, IMO.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Curbishley doesn't know what to do with money.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah you can tell he's not used to having any to work with.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sunderland are getting embarrased by Luton apparently, 2-0.

It's nearly the full team aswell, so it cant be good for confidence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Keano needs to bring in some Premiership quality players, I don't want to see them go straight down.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im not fussed anymore, he's bought 1 good player and a load of shit.

I hope we hammer them on Saturday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Great that the scorebar thingy is at the top, instead of the bottom.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im not fussed anymore, he's bought 1 good player and a load of shit.
> 
> I hope we hammer them on Saturday.


I hope we totally destroy them.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Keano needs to bring in some Premiership quality players, I don't want to see them go straight down.



I dont think they will, from what I've seen of them, they look all right, better than teams like Bolton and Wigan at least.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You should beat Sunderland comfortable enough. Ofcourse, if Gordon surpasses his performance on Saturday, you may have problems.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gordon played well, but Torrientes shite finishing made him look better.

We'll hammer them.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Player collapsed in the leicster forest game in the dressing room, been taken to hospital.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

liveforever said:


> Player collapsed in the leicster forest game in the dressing room, been taken to hospital.


What is it with tragedies in football lately 

Hope he's ok, just heard Dyer has a suspected broken leg, bad luck for him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking hell, i hope the Leicster player recovers well. This is horrible the amount of happenings like this.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

liveforever said:


> Player collapsed in the leicster forest game in the dressing room, been taken to hospital.


wtf is going on at the moment...


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

said he was conscious in the ambulance, so that bodes well. The match has been abandoned, it was Clive Clarke who collapsed, all the players were too worried.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Shit, hope he's ok. 


Crazy stuff.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just realised that Solskjaer's 1st and last goals for United were both against Blackburn, he was always good against them


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Carlos Edwards and Craig Gordon are the only players in the team for Sunderland who are actuallly Premiership quality.


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Hull City still winning.......... I dont get much to cheer about and this is buzzing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Carlos Edwards and Craig Gordon are the only players in the team for Sunderland who are actuallly Premiership quality.


And Richardson.





:side:


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> And Richardson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Dean Whitehead if he hadnt got crippled so early.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Speaking of Richardson, anyone else see that Sky Sports advert where they talk about heroes and great moments? I swear I saw Richardson on it.

I LOL'd at it, then thought to myself: 'Why did I find that funny?'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope I haven't see it, but he's my hero.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sunderland are getting beat 3-0 now, and Greg Halford got sent off so im guessing he's banned on Saturday??

I havent been this confident about a match in a long time, we are gonna destroy them


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope that's the game where it clicks and we totally destroy them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, Halford makes a difference. You will thrash them anyway. In the words of a great man called Man Utd Fan.

"Fuck 1-0"


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Nope I haven't see it, but he's my hero.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kEDXwk7RTc

He's there for a split second, when he was with West Brom.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kEDXwk7RTc
> 
> He's there for a split second, when he was with West Brom.


Oh yeah I've seen that before, he was a beast for them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Oh yeah, Halford makes a difference. You will thrash them anyway. In the words of a great man called Man Utd Fan.
> 
> "Fuck 1-0"


He's their only right-back, of course he makes a fucking differnce :no:


----------



## liveforever (Jun 6, 2006)

FUCKING YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hull City 1 Wigan 0 what a result for the Tigerz, mark out time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Oh yeah, Halford makes a difference. You will thrash them anyway. In the words of a great man called Man Utd Fan.
> 
> "Fuck 1-0"


:lmao

You'd enialate them anyway, as we will probably to Derby.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What do you know, Keiron Dyer injured again, this time with a broken leg. Some players are just so unlucky.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he doesn't have much luck, if I was him I'd be thinking is it someone up high giving me a sign to give it up. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry that anyone has got a broken leg, but Dyer is apparently a little shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most Newcastle young players got big egos, pretty sure Jenas is the same.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ya. Milner doesn't seem too bad though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True, I guess that's due to his past time at Leeds. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was just about to make the point that Leeds are the scumbag clubs of scum.

Having Dennis Wise as manager for a while, and Ken Bates, does them no favors.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Destiny said:


> What do you know, Keiron Dyer injured again, this time with a broken leg. Some players are just so unlucky.


Is it really bad for to smile at this news...

I think I dislike West Ham more than Sunderland and Boro atm. Nothing to do with the Sheff Utd incident, just because my friend decided he supported them a couple of years back after the FA Cup Final and is always being cocky about them...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

West Ham have gone from being quite loved, to being hated by nearly all Football fans.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I still quite like West Ham, despite of the players in their team :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Back in the days of Di Canio I liked them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He was one of the biggest legends in Premiership History.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, I'm online briefly.

Been tied up all week, and when I did have chance to get online, I was suspended for some random bullshit reason.

Anyone who feels up to running the prediction game til say the 15th of September while I'm in Magaluf, it'd be appreciated. If not, we'll be taking a two week break.

Bonsoir.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Stainless, I will try and run it for you, shouldn't be too hard but I will only count the predictions from the next 2 weeks, I am sure we can add the scores together then.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Stainless, please reconsider your decision to go on holiday....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I still like West Ham. Really backed them last season.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Magaluf > you.

Don't make me freestyle you.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Stainless, I will try and run it for you, shouldn't be too hard but I will only count the predictions from the next 2 weeks, I am sure we can add the scores together then.


I know it is only a Contest, but you adding the scores up might decrease the ratings to iMPACT ratings. That is not a good thing.

As for West Ham, I liked them a few seasons ago but the latter reign of Pardew and now Curbs, it seems that they are not the footballing team they used to be and when they do play Football, they have Arsenal syndrome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Emperor for Stainless's job.

Kliq.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Emperor for Stainless's job.
> 
> Kliq.


No thnx.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Magaluf > you.
> 
> Don't make me freestyle you.




Magaluf is the shit tbh.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Just saw this picture.










rrrrrr my heart bleeds for you Kieron :no:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah it was in the paper today, his so unlucky with injuries.

The most annoying thing, is the way Curbishly blamed the defender for breaking it.:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's pretty sick looking.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That's pretty sick looking.


It will never beat David Busst's.

Click Me (some people may not want to see it.)

I lol'd when Schmeichel ran away.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Now that is sick.

Alot more worse than Dyers.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

> Chelsea captain John Terry believes Manchester United are already facing an uphill battle to retain their Premier League title this season.The England skipper is surprised at United's disappointing start to the new season, which has seen them fall five points behind the Blues after just four games.
> 
> He said: "I would have expected United to have started a bit better but a lot of clubs have bought really well over the summer. Five points is a hell of a gap to have this early on.
> 
> ...


Neither have we, you muppet.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You have tbh, just not scoring. Your football has been great, but if you can't score it makes people think you're playing badly, you aren't, you're playing like you will all season, just with less goals. Chelsea will probably change and play even better when they have Carvalho back, they've deserved to lose to us and Pompey so they have alot of improving to do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've played great, apart from the first game, but our finishing and just in and around the box hasn't been anywhere near our best.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That tackle is nowhere near as bad as the break on Ciise's leg :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, thank god for Sky+ :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at Terry saying 'Five points is a hell of a gap to have this early on.'.

Well I LOL'd.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It won't be that after this weekend.

I see Villa grabbing a draw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Are Chelsea away at Villa? If so then yeah I'd be hopeful they could get something from the game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL if Terry said that, fool.

Villa away is Chelseas bogy team.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Back to the West Ham thing, I've not liked them since we played them in the Final, their fans are dicks BIG TIME.


Villa vs. Chelsea has been 0-0 two out of the last three seasons I think.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah & Villa coming off the back of a 5-0 win, i know it's Wrexham but still. 

I do think it'll be a draw, Pompy should of at least got a draw against Chelsea.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Back to the West Ham thing, I've not liked them since we played them in the Final, their fans are dicks BIG TIME.
> 
> 
> Villa vs. Chelsea has been 0-0 two out of the last three seasons I think.


You are one to talk. Preston fans are right up there with Leeds fan as the most annoying sons of bitches in England.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL at Empenza's celebration, awesome goal though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The guy has looked so shit for City, which makes it even more funny.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, he did nothing last season apart from score a few goals.

& when he atcually does play he doesn't look good at all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lovely finish by Mpenza after some great build up. Bit OTT on his celebration, it is only Bristol and it is only the Carling Cup


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Have I missed much of a match so far?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not watching it, i wouldn't of thought so.

I atcually forgot their were Carling Cup games tonight.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I want our reserves to get to the Final of the CC this year. Will do them the world of good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing what team we'll put out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Any of the bigger teams could quite easily get to the final if they put out their strongest teams. I hope we mix up our reserves and first team players.

4 TROPHIES FTW :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im expecting.........

Kusczcak

Bardsley - Pique - Evans - Silvestre

Eagles - Fletcher - Gibson - Martin

Dong - Campbell


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

OMFG Owen scored for Newcastle. I'm so happy for him


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> OMFG Owen scored for Newcastle. I'm so happy for him


Knowing his luck he'll get injuried before the game's over.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

what a save by Hart just a minute ago


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

1-0 Newcastle, Michael Owen.

Good to see him on the scoresheet.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Knowing his luck he'll get injuried before the game's over.




After Torres, Kuyt, Sissoko, Voronin, and Crouch, i hope he is top scorer this season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> After Torres, Kuyt, Sissoko, Voronin, and Crouch, i hope he is top scorer this season.


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Come on Bristol, beat the Mancs


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd be impressed if Owen got over 12 goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see Owen getting about 15 goals this season, solely in the Premiership, if he stays fit.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Get in! C'mon Bristol! 

Edit-Asshole Bianchi


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck, Bristol best get a goal, to send it to extra time.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

All premier teams through, wanted Bristol to get a goal also, ah well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surprised all of them got through, that doesn't usually happen, shame really.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Glad Citeh are through, hopefully we get them.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't think Boro would win, suprised.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lol, Dong **** Lee scored for Boro, their fans are jabbering that he'll be a 20 goal a season man now  

Shame Bristol couldn't get an upset over City.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sven wouldn't let such a thing happen.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, Boro won. I'd prefer them to GTFO of every competition , if possible.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> Lol, Dong **** Lee scored for Boro, their fans are jabbering that he'll be a 20 goal a season man now


:lmao

I atcually thought he was a decent player last year, only played a few games though.

But making a statement like that is going a ' little ' OTT. :evil:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sven wouldn't let such a thing happen.


He was lucky to escape extra time, it took an awesome spot from the offical to see the Bristol player was offside because he backheeled the ball into the net, and anything could've happened in ET or Penalties.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be suprised if the whole Boro team gets over 20 goals a season :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> He was lucky to escape extra time, it took an awesome spot from the offical to see the Bristol player was offside because he backheeled the ball into the net, and anything could've happened in ET or Penalties.


As I said, Sven wouldn't let it happen, he's always in control.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I just realised I can't watch our game against Sunderland because I don't have Setanta.

 :evil:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sucks for you.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd invest into it if i were you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Quite a few of our games are going to be on there by the looks of it.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I've got MOTD.

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MOTD sucks when you know the result, and you have lost.

I can never watch it then.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I've got a season ticket :side:

And a pub for our away games...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Only good thing about MOTD is Lawro, and he's not always on it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Away games suck. Especially when you can't go the Pub, as your mates have done something to be barred :lmao


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I usually see all our goals on Sky Sports anyway.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I never miss a game, even if im abroad. Always plan things around the matches.

I have to miss my cousins christining on November the 3rd, because were playing Arsenal.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I want us to beat Arsenal, badly. Revenge for last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just want 3 points for the sake of retaining the league tbh.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We'll retain it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I got bullied out of a ticket for the Chelsea game, badly :side:

I'm choosing football over slags on Saturday aswell, to go the Derby County Match


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It annoyed me what Terry said.

We play them in September sometime anyway.

Really would love seeing us beat them, not drawing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

A draw against Chelsea would do me just fine


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Chelsea always talk crap. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure we can beat them, depending on who's fit and what our last couple of results are like.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We'll beat Chelsea because we'll have too.

And i've been offered 150 quid for my ticket for that game, im gonna take it and try get another in the ballot


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

A result is the most likely the result IMO, and i just hope it is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should have won last season, but really took our foot off in the second half and let them back in with a sloppy goal.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Us drawing wont mean fuck all to Liverpool, you'll finish 10-15 points behind us anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I Can't particularly remember either encounter between you two last season 

EDIT: Prove it. Exactly, you can't.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I cant prove it, but it will. You're not good enough to get closer than that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not going to write Liverpool off yet, they're always buzzing about till before Christmas and then fall away, so early in the season still hard to judge.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Again, that is your opinion. Yeah, obviously nearly everyone says in this thread is, but your representing yours like it is gospel.

It aint.

We mightn't win the league, but we will get a hell of alot closer than we have in the past *IMO*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2 seasons ago we were one point behind you, last season our away form cost us alot of points which enabled you to be alot of points ahead of us. This season we both have stronger squads and it could be alot closer. Who knows.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

We do that so many times, we score a goal, then take our foot off the gas.

We should push for another, then sit back.

& I atcually reckon Liverpool will be challenging this season, but it's whether they're consistent enough throughout the season, & i don't think they are.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool fans think they've already won the league tbh, will be funny when they fall off the pace again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How have we said we have already won the league 

You need to stop overreacting to what we are saying. All we are saying, is that we have a chance, and we are happy with the start of the season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Liverpool fans think they've already won the league tbh, will be funny when they fall off the pace again.


Who thinks we've won the league exactly? You thought you'd won the league before this season started and then, your start, yeah. Not much to smile about.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> We mightn't win the league, but we will get a hell of alot closer than we have in the past *IMO*


I said that would happen before the season started and still think that will be the case, it would be pretty pathetic if they didn't really.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ That was directed at MUF.

Exactly, great point Ben (KME). You thought it would be definitely your win. Also, talking of overconfidence, you think you'll win every game, with ease.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Who thinks we've won the league exactly? You thought you'd won the league before this season started and then, your start, yeah. Not much to smile about.


We'll still win the league tbh.

Just giving these small teams hope.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should win the league and every game though, we haven't performed at the highest standard that we're capable of so far and it's disappointing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

See, drastic overconfidence.

I'll laugh so much if you don't win the league from all you have been saying.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Just giving these small teams hope.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After you win the league with one set of players and none of those players leave, where's the overconfidence for thinking you should win the league again?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> See, drastic overconfidence.
> 
> I'll laugh so much if you don't win the league from all you have been saying.


Good.

I'll laugh when you have another trophyless season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> After you win the league with one set of players and none of those players leave, where's the overconfidence for thinking you should win the league again?


Plus, add the few signings we've made, i don't see nothing wrong with being overconfident.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was necessarily directed at you.

It was directed at MUF's attitude that Man Utd are so much better than everyother team in the Premiership. You should win every match, but that means fuck all, you aren't winning everymatch.

Seriously, Chelsea will win the league before United this season IMO.


EDIT: LOL, we had the Charity Shield last season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You were all saying you *needed* a good start, but then you didn't get one everyone changed there tunes to "we'll still win anyway'' One rule does not aply to you and a different one for everyone else. You are a great, great team but the good start is vital, and you didn't get it, do you really think Chelsea will just let you back on top? They'll be fighting for that top spot and wil be hard to knock off, and that isn't even mentioning us.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Seriously, Chelsea will win the league before United this season IMO.


We cant both win the league you know


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea and us are both more than capable of winning the league this season, totally true.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We cant both win the league you know




How does that mean you will both win the league. It means that Chelsea are more likely to win the league than you. You interpretted it horribly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> You were all saying you *needed* a good start, but then you didn't get one everyone changed there tunes to "we'll still win anyway''. You are a great, great team but the good start is vital, and you didn't get it, do you really think Chelsea will just let you back on top? They'll be fighting for that top spot and wil be hard to knock off, and that isn't even mentioning us.


Um what do you expect us to say if we don't get a good start? 'OMFG WE AREN'T GOING TO WIN DA LEAGUE NOW!!!!'? I've still got faith in my team because they've proved they're good enough to win the title. Chelsea will drop points, so will Liverpool and we'll drop some more as well, that's football.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

When we thrash Sunderland, everyone will be drooling at how awesome we are again.

Then Everton away, which is always good for us.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't fucking wait for that Everton match. Everton isn't a particularly easy place to vist either.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Um what do you expect us to say if we don't get a good start? 'OMFG WE AREN'T GOING TO WIN DA LEAGUE NOW!!!!'? I've still got faith in my team because they've proved they're good enough to win the title. Chelsea will drop points, so will Liverpool and we'll drop some more as well, that's football.


Nooooo, I don't want you to say that, just think it's one thing to say the good start is vital then scrap that whole idea, I think United fans should take a different outlook, the positivty could end up coming to bite you, you aren't one of the people saying "we'll still win it" or the staement of "good start is vital" but others are and were. 

Beating Sunderland comfortably won't have anyone drooling, Wigan thrashed them, Luton thrashed them, we should've thrashed them but Gordon had a good game, you should destroy them and that should be seen as job done, nothing more impressive than that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I can't fucking wait for that Everton match. Everton isn't a particularly easy place to vist either.


Our record is pretty damn great there though tbh, but it won't be an easy game, that's for sure.



KME said:


> Nooooo, I don't want you to say that, just think it's one thing to say the good start is vital then scrap that whole idea, I think United fans should take a different outlook, the positivty could end up coming to bite you.
> 
> Beating Sunderland comfortably won't have anyone drooling, Wigan thrashed them, Luton thrashed them, we should've thrashed them but Gordon had a good game, you should destroy them and that should be seen as job done, nothing more impressive than that.


I never said a good start is vital, it's not, I didn't want a bad start and it's disappointing, but it's not the end of the world as we're more than good enough to recover. And I could say the same thing about Liverpool fans being so positive.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You should have lost there last season, if some mug ass keeper didn't fuck up.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> I can't fucking wait for that Everton match. Everton isn't a particularly easy place to vist either.


It is for us.

Ever game we have now, you're just gonna say shit like "Not easy for you this, they could cause you problems".


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I FORGOT, BECAUSE YOU ARE THE MIGHTY MAN UTD!



Man Utd Fan said:


> It is for us.
> 
> Ever game we have now, you're just gonna say shit like "Not easy for you this, they could cause you problems".


That's becasue every game has the capability to be difficult, as you have proven so far this season


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> You should have lost there last season, if some mug ass keeper didn't fuck up.


We dominated that match.

You're only saying that cause Everton humiliated you last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why would I say Everton should have gotten something out of you, because they beat us last season?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We dominated that match.
> 
> You're only saying that cause Everton humiliated you last season.


Or perhaps because they've started better than you, beat Tottenham more convincingly away than you did at home and you aren't scoring and they are? You've wrote off every opponent you've had so far and haven't really set the world alight with the result in any of them.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> It is for us.
> 
> Ever game we have now, you're just gonna say shit like "Not easy for you this, they could cause you problems".


It'd be completely ignorant to say that "they could cause you problems" couldn't be applied to every single match any team will ever play, so to label such a statement as "shit" is just moronic.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Bitterness? Since there your major rivals....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Our record is pretty damn great there though tbh, but it won't be an easy game, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said a good start is vital, it's not, I didn't want a bad start and it's disappointing, but it's not the end of the world as we're more than good enough to recover. And I could say the same thing about Liverpool fans being so positive.


I edited my post literally just before you quoted it, I'm aware you didn't make such a statement, but other fans have. We are just happy with a good start, we're not saying we're going to go and win the title or even come second, we just look like a better team and we're happy about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> I edited my post literally just before you quoted it, I'm aware you didn't make such a statement, but other fans have. We are just happy with a good start, we're not saying we're going to go and win the title or even come second, we just look like a better team and we're happy about it.


Ok then, I can understand that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hate United so much more than I ever could Everton. You're more rivals than them in my eyes.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Everton never finish above us except our CL winning season (so in the end it was forgotten as we nearly came 2nd the next season), they never do much more than us anywhere in any kind of competition and I don't care about them alot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That few weeks, in between them finishing above us, and Istanbul, were unbareable.

They said fuck all after Istanbul though


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They said even less when they went and lost their CL Qualifier


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I couldn't stop abusing me Blue Nose mates after that


----------



## Flaherty21 (Aug 29, 2007)

Liverpool Are Uniteds Main Rivals Definately,I Hate To See Them Win


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Can anyone see Villa getting any points against Chelsea at Villa Park on Sunday? I can see us getting a draw if things go our way but the more I look at it the more I think we're doomed. 

Hopefully MON will have some more new blood in by the end of the transfer window.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea away against Villa is always a tough one, a bit of a bogey for them, and you are draw specialists after all. I could see you getting a point, depends.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Aston Villa are a solid team with maybe one of Europe's top manager. I think (and hope) they can hold Chelsea to at least a draw. I'd play Moore with Carew up front. Moore is quality as is John Carew.

I'd also like to say 'What the fuck is up with 2 footballers dieing and one seriously ill in a week . Hope that Clive Carke pulls through.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Chelsea away against Villa is always a tough one, a bit of a bogey for them, and you *are* draw specialists after all. I could see you getting a point, depends.


were*

We're gonna have to start converting draws to wins if we want a chance at Europe, but this would be one of those games I'd take a draw from quite gladly.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Bouma said:


> were*
> 
> We're gonna have to start converting draws to wins if we want a chance at Europe, but this would be one of those games I'd take a draw from quite gladly.


And i think Martin O'Neill would too.

Anyway, Derby v Liverpool may break the goalscoring record in the EPL. Unfortunately for those wannabes Derby, they won't find the net much.

Pompey at Arsenal will be a good game. Pompey have regained several players, and could mount a fair challenge. Arsenal may be lucky to sneak home three points.

Everton will down Bolton, Spurs should beat Fulham, Blues and Boro to share the points, Toons to down the Latics, Red Devils to embarrass the Cats, Reading to draw with the Hammers, Man City to beat the Rovers, and sorry Bouma, Chelsea to down Villa 1-0


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bouma said:


> were*
> 
> We're gonna have to start converting draws to wins if we want a chance at Europe, but this would be one of those games I'd take a draw from quite gladly.


Well, yeah, but my basic point is you can still hold on to get a point when you need to, this is one of the games when you do. I agree however that you need to start turning draws into wins, you sat back on draws a bit last season and did so last weekend against Fulham, deservingly you got a goal and won but you seemed to take your foot off the pedal a bit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Has to be said, Carew is utter wank.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Has to be said, Carew is utter wank.


hwhy?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never seen anything from him that suggests he's good enough, why Villa insist on playing him instead of buying someone else I don't know. What is he exactly good at? His finishing is terrible most of the time.





Fingers crossed this abuse leads to him scoring the winning goal against Chelsea. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Carew's ok, missed some ridiculously easy chances against Fulham though, he was largely at fault for you not being in front in the first half, Most people would have put those headers away. 

He was however great against us on the first day and did really well in the air, quite often keeping the ball away from us and heading out to the wings for Ashley Young to latch onto. He knocked Arsenal out of the Champions Leagut twice with important goals for Valencia, he scores sometimes at vital times, just not consistant at all. He blows hot and cold.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carew used to be good, however, since he has come to Villa, he has done pretty much fuck all. For his height, his headering is now equivalent to that of Crouch.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to see Maloney and Moore play tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carew certainly has looked worse since coming to Villa, that's true.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember watching the Moore twins in schoolboy football a few years ago.

They were both emmense, and were expected to be like Rooney is/was.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's only played like 15 matches, can't say he's really done alot in many of them though. Shame cause I like Villa, think they've been lackluster in this transfer window though....

Moore should play all the time too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expected them to really buy better this summer.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I expected them to really buy better this summer.


I couldn't agree more. They've got plenty of quality players, but seriously lack depth and badly need a right-back.

Carew isn't shit though. He's a top class targetman. He could be better in front of goal but he's the guy which allows players like Agbonlahor, Young, Maloney and Moore to get into scoring positions. He does have a good header at goal. I've seen him do it many times before and he's just having a bad spell of form really. He's quality and I'm sure we'll see the best of him soon enough.

Besides, any way you look at it he's much better than Baros.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Baros looked more likely to score though. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

To his credit he was the top scorer at the Euro 04 :side:

He has an eye for goal, but that's about all his game consists of other than random bits of skill.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tbh that's really what striker used to be all about, now they need to have all these other parts to their game and the true nature of a striker is ignored.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Tbh that's really what striker used to be all about, now they need to have all these other parts to their game and *the true nature of a striker is ignored.*


Not really. Just look at van Nistelrooy. If a player can score so regularly that their a threat to any defence then they're a quality player, but just having an eye for goal and coverting chances well, but not exeptionally doesn't cut it when other players can do so much more.

That's why I rate Kuyt so much. He can do everything well and works like a dog, just because he doesn't get on the scoresheet every second week, it doesn't mean he's not invaluable to Liverpool, which he is.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Didn't Villa buy Harewood?

I forgot they atcually bought him.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Didn't Villa buy Harewood?
> 
> I forgot they atcually bought him.


Unfortunately.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

West Ham were just getting rid of all their bad eggs on Villa while bringing in model professionals in Dyer and Bellamy :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bellamy is a good player though, shame his attitude stinks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bellamy is a little rat, who did fuck all for us. I hope he fails there :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He didn't get much of a chance really.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not too worried about the cost of Reo Coker, he has been pretty decent in his last couple of games and will hopefully only get better from here. Plus Leicster fans have told me multiple times to trust MON, which is hard when our already threadbare thin squad has gotten smaller through the transfer window.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Coker has been better for Villa than he was in the whole of last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Still, I aint feeling the price that you paid for him. What was it, 8.5 million?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah the price was far too much.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*£8.5m is about £2.5m to much. He didn't put much effort at all into last season. He has the ability but maybe not the work rate.

Martin Allen sacked :no: Milan is onto his 4the manager at Leicester now. 8 in 8 years at Pompy. He really needs to stick with one.

Steve Caldwell - "Artur Boruc is without doubt the best goalkeepr in the entire world". Thoughts? He's good, maybe great, but not world class.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Milan has always struck me as one of these foreign idiots, who come into football clubs.

He does really need to learn that you get nowehere, without consistancy.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*When you look at United and Arsenal you can see that consistency with managers is key. They both moulded teams into there liking. Rafa is doing that now and soon enough Liverpool will be title contenders. Meh, fuck consistency for Chelsea. It's about the $$$*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Steve Caldwell - "Artur Boruc is without doubt the best goalkeepr in the entire world". Thoughts? He's good, maybe great, but not world class.


I wanted him at Arsenal but he's obviously not the best in the world. Top 20, perhaps.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I wouldn't have thought he's Arsenal quality. But I ahven't really seen alot of him to comment. He was good in CL last year against United.

WTF - Anelka signs new 4 year contract. Just for bonuses i'd say.

Mandric sacked the physio that saved Clive Clarkes life too. WTF?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surprised to see Anelka stay at Bolton, guess money talks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I heard that Anelka just signed a one year extension


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Dre said:


> I heard that Anelka just signed a one year extension


*Yeah, but now it's a 4 year contract if that's what you meant.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, but you said he signed a new 4 year deal :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's the difference.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Its all about the benji's.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I got confused. :$


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Solskjaer testimonial match, plz*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Looking forward to the draw, i didn't think it was this soon.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Breaking news - Aston Villa given permission to talk with Curtis Davies.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL, yeah because they really need another centre-back. Or can Curtis Davies double as a right-back? Actually, from what I remember of him he would make a pretty decent full-back and assuming he's rght footed he could probably solve Villa's right back troubles but I can only ever remember him playing in the centre. Guess we'll have to see what the MON does, he'd be a fool to use Mellberg as a right back again though, that worked horribly last year.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I reckon they will get Curtis Davis, they've been after him for a while now.

Just thought i'd add, Utd don't play at 3PM on a Saturday until October, i find it so annoying when they do that.

Gillete Soccer Saturday ftw. :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Streams plz? I don't have Sultana...oops, banana...sorry Setanta.
SE-TAN-TA*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, the Utd game isn't on Sky, i'll have to try & get a stream, usually i just listen to FiveLive, never had a working stream before.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Gillete Soccer Saturday is good. I pray for Matt Le Tissier to yell out "GOAL!" (when it's united obviously). 

Davies is pretty fast so he'd be a decent full-back.*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, lol.

Chris Kamara is a legend.

Do you watch the games via Streams?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*No never, United games are usually on sky.

David Dein has sold re,aining stake in Arsenal for £75m to a russian billionaire. What the hell? Another foreign asshole coming to the premiership :no:

CL draw is live! woohoo!*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, i heard about David Dein, another foreigner. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They're investing, not taking the club over.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dong is starting for Uniteds reserve team tonight, Everton are in trouble :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Dong is starting for Uniteds reserve team tonight, Everton are in trouble :side:


:lmao

Yeah, they're investing, but you can't keep the foreigners out of football nowadays.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Everton will get Donged.

Is Saha match fit for Sunderland?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He hasn't played since April i think, silly question.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Dong is starting for Uniteds reserve team tonight, Everton are in trouble :side:


I wouldn't be surprised if he was like Rossi and a great success in the reserves.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

How is it a silly question? I thought Sir Alex said he'd be ready soon (possibly Sunderland)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> *Everton will get Donged.*
> 
> Is Saha match fit for Sunderland?


:lmao That phrase is so awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha will be up for selection on Saturday, but he clearly won't be match fit because as MUF said, he hasn't played a match in months.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Apparently Ferguson is regreting selling Rossi, his supposed to be doing great in La liga, or is it Seria A? Not sure.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Has Fergie come out and said that or what? He never wanted the guy to go, but Rossi wanted first team football.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He hasnt said anything.

And if Fergie didnt want to sell Rossi, he wouldnt have.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, he had a press conference a little while ago.

He didn't atcually say " I regret it ".

He just said he'd be great for Utd at this time with our injurys & his improving with the club his at now.

But you'r right, when he was there he couldnt get first team football.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Apparently Ferguson is regreting selling Rossi, his supposed to be doing great in La liga, or is it Seria A? Not sure.


La Liga for Villareal, he scored a pen in their first game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Wasn't he on loan there last year too?

I'm only saying what i've heard, so he might only have scored a pen, couldn't tell you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No he was at Newcastle for the first half of the season and then Parma.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

> Everton: John Ruddy, Shaun Densmore, John Irving, Darren Dennehy, Partrick Boyle, Bjarni Vidarsson, Steven Morrison, Ryan Harpur, Lukas Jutkiewicz, Kieran Agard, John Paul Kissock.
> 
> Substitutes: Jamie Jones, Scott Spencer, Aidan Downes, George Krenn, Corey Sinnott, Moses Barnett, James McCarten
> 
> ...


Nope, no Saha.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't expect him to be in the reserve team squad tbh, that's a pretty shit hot reserve team though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Evans and Bardsley would of been playing too, but they're not fit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't care for Bardsley tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=467487

United 1-0 Everton

Febian Brandy, 84th minute.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

On a slightly random note pretty great to see Fergie saying Rooney could be back in 3 weeks, would that be in time for the Chelsea game I wonder...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good to hear.

Iff his fit again in around 3 weeks they'd have to push him a little for the Chelsea game.

But 3 weeks, that's earlier than i expected.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Rooner will come back bigger, faster, stronger lol. But Sunderland should be a walk in the park. Sunderland have purchased horribly this summer and Keane's now realising. Dong and Tevez up-front, plz. Seriously.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The start to the season has proved no match is simple and no result is guaranteed, but I do expect us to win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If you don't win, I will first lmao, and then be in total shock.

Both of us should win with ease tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It will be very embarrassing/pathetic if both teams don't win with relative ease tomorrow.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres' pace should destrpy Derby's poor defence.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

His finishing will let him down tho.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

When it clicks for him. he'll be scoring goals by the bagful.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It hasnt clicked for the last 4 years, so it wont start now.

He'll score now and then tho, obviously.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I see him scoring more than any of your strikers this year tbh.

He'll score lots this season.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Lolz.

Nothing more to say.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Basically, as you have no proof he won't.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm going to assume you're talking about Torres. 

I don't think he'll wow people with his goalscoring record, but looking at his finishing when he gets it right, it is quite amazing. If somehow he can turn that quality a little more consistent then he'll be top of the goalscoring charts come May, but, he has been bought in for other things as well. He's already had hands in 2 of our goals against Villa and against Sunderland, and he scored against Chelsea. He may not be scoring all of our goals but he's helping us get more than we normally would, and that's what he's there for I think...

Derby tommorow, Torres's pace will give them tons of trouble, if he has a good day with his finishing, Derby unfortunately for them are fucked, but if it's not he's already shown he can play provider for his strike partner too.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Torres was bought to lead your title charge, get 20 goals a season ect...

He'll get no more than 15 in all competitions this season judging by his finishing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He will.

Bu even if he doesn't, i don't really care where the goals come from, aslong as we get goals from somewhere.

Obviously our strikers getting most of them would be most pleasing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Torres was bought to lead your title charge, get 20 goals a season ect...
> 
> He'll get no more than 15 in all competitions this season judging by his finishing.


Rafa was interviewed about that kind of thing and he said he'd rather all our strikers get a decent amount of goals and spread the goals between them rather than Fernando scoring them all. 

However, if that was a coverup and Torres was bought in for the reason you said, I'm guessing he's going to be working very hard on his finishing throughout the season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres has never been a 20+ goal a season striker, infact I think he's only managed to do that once, although I'm not a 100% sure.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I still have hopes, for the reasons i have mentioned many time in the past, he will be.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, he's fast. Doesn't hide the fact hes a wank finisher.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If he didn't score shit loads of goals in Spain, chances are he's not going to here.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Forlan is awesome in Spain, but shit over here.

Torres was only decent over there, sums it up for me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He wasn't only decent, his goal to years in the league ratio is only beaten by Villa and Eto'o. And people are ignoring the fact he was playing for Atletico Madrid and he was always their top scorer and often played up front on his own. He hasn't really showed signs of flopping here either, I think he could get quite a few goals, we'll see.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> He wasn't only decent, his goal to years in the league ratio is only beaten by Villa and Eto'o. And people are ignoring the fact he was playing for Atletico Madrid and he was always their top scorer and often played up front on his own. He hasn't really showed signs of flopping here either, I think he could get quite a few goals, we'll see.


That pretty much sums up why I am so confident, I just couldn't be bothered posting it again


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

he's settled in much quicker then i expected, in some ways he reminds me of (milan) ronaldo, i'm not saying hes as good as he was, but his style reminds me of ronaldo. and like someone mentioned before, playing for athletico means you're not going to get many chances to score. he was a big fish in a small pond over there

edit: sure forlan did better in la liga then he did prem, but thats just some people are more suited to spanish football. look at nicolas anelka for an example. and from what i've seen torres looks fully capable of scoring goals over here


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

No doubt hes settled in rather quickly but I can see him getting 14 this season which would have been a great return last year. To say he only played for Ath. Madrid is daft they were a team that weren't living up to expections because Torres couldn't finish.

To compare Ronaldo to Torres is unbelievable Ronaldo in his day was a better finisher, quicker footwork, flair and probably even quicker. Just ashame that he got fat.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

totti10 said:


> No doubt hes settled in rather quickly but I can see him getting 14 this season which would have been a great return last year. To say he only played for Ath. Madrid is daft they were a team that weren't living up to expections because Torres couldn't finish.
> 
> To compare Ronaldo to Torres is unbelievable Ronaldo in his day was a better finisher, quicker footwork, flair and probably even quicker. Just ashame that he got fat.


like i said, i'm not saying he's even on ronaldo's league, he just plays in a similar style, in that they both have quick bursts of pace and both like to place the ball when they shoot, they've also both got some pretty neat foot work, they both drift in and out of games, and can both occasionally. i think torres is a bit of an under-rated finisher tbh, again not in ronalldo's league, but tbf who the hell is!?!

and the united squad looks pretty good, saha's an absolutely huge boost, possibly as bigger boost as rooney would, due to the fact that they don't have an out-and-out goal-scorer


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Man Utd: Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Heaton, Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, O'Shea, Evra, Silvestre, Fletcher, Eagles, Carrick, Scholes, Hargreaves, Nani, Anderson, Giggs, Saha, Tevez.


THAT'S MORE FUCKING LIKE IT!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

That's much better, good to see Anderson & Saha.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder how long Saha's name will be in the squad :side:.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

POD-MU said:


> I wonder how long Saha's name will be in the squad :side:.


Lol, hopefully he can stay fit.

He does have a little phase where he stays fit for some time, but when he does get injured, he can't get fit at all.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

who's heaton?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> who's heaton?


Iff it's Tom Heaton then his a Goalkeeper.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully we can bring Anderson and Saha on at about 65 minutes when the game's won, doubt it'll be that simply though.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Iff it's Tom Heaton then his a Goalkeeper.


are you sure? why would they have 3 goalies in there squad?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm sure, unless there's another Heaton, then it's my mistake.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

There is usually always three keepers in our squad.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Torres has never been prolific but working with players like Yossi, Gerrard and Alonso, he will get goals no problem. Not only that, we have Voronin and Kuyt and they are more than capable of getting 10 goals this season, maybe a few more. If Torres can pitch in with 10-15 and Crouch with a few, that should get us in the top 3 at very least.

The difference this season is we have more Goal Scorers and like Saturday proved, Torres and Voronin look like a custom made partnership.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I definetly think he will score goals.

But Liverpool havn't been consistent enough in the past, that's the main problem imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And a couple of wins at the start of season hardly proves they're going to be more consistent this year, although it's clearly a good start.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> THAT'S MORE FUCKING LIKE IT!


Its exactly the same as last week tbh :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson and Saha tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They were in the squad last week, and both were meant to play....

tbf.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Were they? Still this week they will actually be on the bench.......



........hopefully. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll be surprised if Saha even turns up tbh, too much hassle :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I read he's scared to play again because he fears of getting hurt again, he's been seeing doctors about his mental state.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He only gets injured because he doesnt give 100%.

He pussys out of tackles and gets caught.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's French though, it's hardly a surprise.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Laurent Blanc, NFT 

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ahhhh Blanc he takes me back....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

To when we beat you at Old Trafford :agree: 2001 i think.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Here we go again.....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Here we go again.....



Click me


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

And im meant to be the one who causes trouble out of nothing?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Amazing he only scored like 18 for us, most were amazing, some were important, rest were against United. I think Rafa should've kept him


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Click me



I told you to stop starting shit, it wasn't a joke, I'm fucking bored of it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like Rooney could be back for Everton, so much for a crisis.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Looks like Rooney could be back for Everton, so much for a crisis.


Pretty great really, I hope he's not rushed back, but knowing Fergie he wouldn't do that.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

But would you rather have Murphy or Alonso though?  I loved hi for those United goals though.



> told you to stop starting shit, it wasn't a joke, I'm fucking bored of it.


Hardly starting anything by posting a Danny Murphy wikipedia page, its just friendly banter. Which only works one way apparantly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pretty great really, I hope he's not rushed back, but knowing Fergie he wouldn't do that.


Rooney is just a lad who wants to play, so he'll be back as soon as he can kick a ball again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd probably rather have Alosno but Murphy would have still been nice to keep.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I feel like Benitez wanted him (Murphy) out and Alonso in, but yeah, i think Owen leaving had a bit to do with it aswell as they were best mates.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Rooney is just a lad who wants to play, so he'll be back as soon as he can kick a ball again.


It's great that we'll most likely be full strengh for the Chelsea game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, that was the thing i was a little worried about.

Good to see Rooney returning earlier than expected.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect Ronaldo will come back in the Everton game all guns blazing looking like a guy with something to prove after the crazy red card.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I imagine so too, that's the attitude to football he has.

I'm looking forward to the Everton game, last few times we've played they've been pretty good.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ronaldo will be fine to start against Everton because he'll have played a couple of games for Portugal next week.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Ronaldo will be fine to start against Everton because he'll have played a couple of games for Portugal next week.


I've got a feeling him or Nani will get hurt, just our typical luck. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We never get injuries, well thats what Mourinho thinks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fat Frank is hurt.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Fat Frank is hurt.


hopefully he misses the england game, the over-rated fat-ass


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's a major doubt.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Chelsea are in trouble the weekend then.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> He's a major doubt.


that would also be good because this means gerrard can play in the middle with hargreaves, instead of having to stupidly try in fit the two of them into the same side even though its obvious they can't play together


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They'll miss him, but seeing as they haven't won there since 1999, I'm saying they'll finally beat them seeing as luck on the pitch has been with them this season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It was there with them last season too. The amount of times they really didn't deserve to win, they scored a late goal or some sort of deflection.

But i reckon they'll win, not by much though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wow, I knew they were poor at Villa Park, didn't know they were quite that bad, I think they'll break the duck on Sunday though. They'll grind out/luck out a result somehow.

Say what you will against their luck, I gained a new res[ect at the end of the season, always grinding the result out when it mattered, they actually showed quite alot of passions at times, even if their "fans" didn't


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> They'll miss him, but seeing as they haven't won there since 1999, I'm saying they'll finally beat them seeing as luck on the pitch has been with them this season.


chelsea will definitely miss him. i think he's over-rated like hell but what i will give him credit is his nack of getting an incredible ammount of goals from midfield. other then that he does bugger all though


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Jonn07 said:


> Chelsea are in trouble the weekend then.


Fantastic.



I think this is the chance to cut the gap.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Lampard will play.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Deco™ said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the chance to cut the gap.


chelsea have looked back to there old self this season, grinding out results without playing well. so i wouldn't get your hopes up


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wouldn't shock me if he did, we all know what Jose is like with this shit....


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

kennedy=god said:


> chelsea have looked back to there old self this season, grinding out results without playing well. so i wouldn't get your hopes up


I have a small amount of confidence for this weekend.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Wouldn't shock me if he did, we all know what Jose is like with this shit....


is ballack fit yet?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think so.

Here's Chelsea squad for the weekend:

Cech, Cudicini, Ferreira, Belletti, Terry, Alex, Ben Haim, A Cole, Makelele, Diarra, Mikel, Malouda, Drogba, Shevchenko, Kalou, Sidwell, J Cole, Wright-Phillips, Pizarro.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Suprised to see Shevchenko in there.

Does anybody know whether the Utd game is on Sky tomorrow?
I havn't seen it advertised but i thought i'd ask.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Suprised to see Shevchenko in there.
> 
> Does anybody know whether the Utd game is on Sky tomorrow?
> I havn't seen it advertised but i thought i'd ask.


It's on Setanta


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

5:15pm Kick-off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good old Setanta, home of UFC 75.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lawls Jobber organisation. :side:

THE GOLF CHANNEL IS ON SETANTA THOUGH!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought it was a 12:45 kick-off, pretty gutted now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Glad im going, wont have to listen to them ITV commentators.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Clive Tyldesley ftw. :side:


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

Allright we already won a game, now nobody is going to stop us!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I get Newcastle and Wigan on first. Then 5 matches to choose from which include Man U vs Sunderland and(the match on at the time) and Liverpool vs Derby County on live and active foxtel.

I get more than you all.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Or not.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ I get to be at the game you would want to be though :flip

Seriously though, I can't wait. We should enialate them. My first home game of the season, after the Chelsea fiasco, and i'm so pumped. Also, we can go top of the Premiership for the first time in 5 years today :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I do.

I get more matches than all of you, as the English people already stated last week.

You get like 1 or 2, I get 5 or 6 at the same to choose from.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Anny Road. My ticket, being priority, always changes where i sit. O well, i guess i'll meet up with Tom Ormo at halftime :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I did, that's why I asked where you were sitting.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I did, that's why I asked where you were sitting.




I don't get what you mean by that :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I do.
> 
> I get more matches than all of you, as the English people already stated last week.
> 
> You get like 1 or 2, I get 5 or 6 at the same to choose from.


I can watch whatever match i can want to, so no.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Where are you sitting?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Where are you sitting?


The Anfield Road end, or Anny Road as well call it.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure you already anwsered that question. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's what i thought


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Are there any early games tonight, or are they all starting at midnight? (I think that's 3pm GMT)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, there's Sheff Utd vs Bristol City at 12.45 pm our time Kick off though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm heading out at 12, I better be back by 5:15, or I'll be pissed.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Ah ok,, thanks man.

Palace has got Charlton which should alright, stuck with soccernet's live updates for the weekends action but .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm heading out at 12, I better be back by 5:15, or I'll be pissed.


I'm guessing i'll get back for the second half of the United game. Although I have to get the train home, and the fucking things are running like every 30 minutes, and i normally always just miss a train, after a Liverpool match, so i mightn't get home until something like 7


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I'm guessing i'll get back for the second half of the United game. Although I have to get the train home, and the fucking things are running like every 30 minutes, and i normally always just miss a train, after a Liverpool match, so i mightn't get home until something like 7


How far do you live from Anfield?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got to go to scumland Swindon, need some new clothes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^:lmao



Kronical™ said:


> How far do you live from Anfield?


In the car, i could leave my house at 2.45, and get there for 3pm kick off, but today with having to get the train, i'll have to leave at like 2, at the latest.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Ah, ok. That's a decent length away. 

At least the travel should be worth it in the end as I don't see Derby getting a point or even a goal out of today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've got to go to scumland Swindon, need some new clothes.


Sounds fun, could be worse, could be Oldham. People there are cold


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The worst place I have ever had to go...well. i'm not going to say that, to avoid any argument :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Sounds fun, could be worse, could be Oldham. People there are cold


Haha true, I haven't been there for years...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They just stare through you in the town, it's like people don't want to be there. Quite scary. 

Pompey at time can be quite miserable, I'm convinced people deliberately walk into you.

Manchester wasn't too bad when I went, people didn't talk much though


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

When i went past Old Trafford, me and all of my football team held our breath 

Don't know why, but since then, the few times i've been in Manchester, i have always tried to limit my breathing. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carling Cup 3rd round draw soon :side:

w00t


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Blackpool or Morecambe away plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We have Reading away. 

United have Coventry at home. 

Chelsea have Hull away

Arsenal have Newcastle at home.

Could be a tough one for us, I'd have liked an easier match than that tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

How am i gonna sell my ticket for that shit?

Fucking ACS :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reading could actually be quite tricky, especially if we put out some random jobbers, and they play their first team.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool will play all of them no mark jobbers than Benitez signed this summer.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I still have confidence we will beat them though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

lolz.

I doubt you even know who any of them kids are.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ste are you going the match today?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Ste are you going the match today?


Yeah man, Anny Road, meet up at halftime?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think we'll stick jobbers out. I know who Leto, Lucas and the like are, we won't risk any of the other really new kids, that would be pointless. 

I'd play a regular side with Carra out- Hyypia in. Gerrard out- Sissoko in. Torres or Kuyt out-Voro or Crouch in, not sure how we'll vary strikers. Leto or Lucas may play at some point in CM and LM respectively.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Yeah man, Anny Road, meet up at halftime?


Yeah, my mate has my ticket so I don't know where about I'm sitting but obv in Anny Road, ring me at halftime or whatever.
I'd mark if Triple H/Voronin played because of what happend with my mate :lmao

Do you buy programms?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Yeah, my mate has my ticket so I don't know where about I'm sitting but obv in Anny Road, ring me at halftime or whatever.
> I'd mark if Triple H/Voronin played because of what happend with my mate :lmao
> 
> Do you buy programms?


a) What happened with your mate
b) I'll ring you after like 35 minutes
c) You best be in the Lower teir.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> a) What happened with your mate
> b) I'll ring you after like 35 minutes
> c) You best be in the Lower teir.


a) Just told you on MSN 
b) Ok cool.
c) I know, I hope so.
d) you getting a programme you never answered that from before :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> a) Just told you on MSN
> b) Ok cool.
> c) I know, I hope so.
> d) you getting a programme you never answered that from before :side:


a) Your mate is a weirdo
b) (Y)
c) If your not, you still meeting up?
d) Yeah, you?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> a) Your mate is a weirdo
> b) (Y)
> c) If your not, you still meeting up?
> d) Yeah, you?


a) :lmao , hes leaving his now so I need to get ready.
b) :smug
c) Yeah whatever when you ring me I'll just tell you where I am because I will have my ticket by then.
d) Yeah.
e) How much you bringing?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll take somewhere like 10 quid. Get a programme, DVD, and a Pie or something.

Sissoko should be featured on the cover this week, after his goal last week.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Last program I bought, Sissoko was on the cover :agree: 

I like Momo more than I have before now, he really works hard in midfield, still sucks at passing though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He is a fucking machine, at the start of last season, before his injury, he was by far our best player, or was atleast playing as our best player.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alan Smith is a better midfielder than Momo tbh :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If you think that, then, you should:

a) Get a Rope
b) Climb a Tree
c) Tie it around your neck
d) Tie it around the tree

You can work the rest out :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> If you think that, then, you should:
> 
> a) Get a Rope
> b) Climb a Tree
> ...


I assume you want me to make a swing out of said rope? If so, I'll need a bit of wood or an old car tire. 






Oh right, suicide :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sissoko is underrated, he is as good a workhorse in midfield that there is. Only person I can think of that is considerably better at that role is Rino Gattuso.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

T-C said:


> Sissoko is underrated, he is as good a workhorse in midfield that there is. Only person I can think of that is considerably better at that role is Rino Gattuso.


essiens a better work-horse then both of them tbh


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Hargreaves is one of the best defensive midfielders in the world or atleast he will be. I was never a fan of him before he came to Utd but so far he has played really well in the middle.

Hoping we can put a few goals past Sunderland today. We really should but I still feel like it will be really close.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The Times 'Fink Tank' (predictions thingy) says we have an 81% chance of winning 

Pretty sure we'll put a few past them too.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The thing about Sissoko is that he adds nothing to attack in any way shape or form. Sure, he's quick, fit, strong and throws his body around and wins possession well but his game is very limited.

Also, I feel there are better defensive midfielders out there. They perhaps might not be better workhorses (although there are some, notably Essien) but guys like Mascherano who can literally nullify the best of attacking threats are much better, not to meantion he has a bit of technique about him too.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Alan Smith is so last year .

I read in the newspaper that Lampard is going to be out for 6 weeks with a torn thigh. If that is true thats gonna really be a big blow for Chelsea. Lets just wait for Mourinho to start moaning.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You'll thrash them 

1-0

Bad news for Chelsea, good news for everyone else.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I predict Agger to get a brace today. Strange prediction, yes, but I just have a hunch :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im predicting 4-0, and i expect it too.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I love watching the GIF in my sig .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Me too. It reminds me of what an overrated keeper Paul Robinson is.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Destiny said:


> Me too. It reminds me of what an overrated keeper Paul Robinson is.


I always thought he was a really good keeper. He does seem to make alot of mistakes now.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm seeing Utd winning 3-1.

Iff the news is true about Lampard being out for so long, it'll be a big blow.

Without him the last few games, they wouldn't of picked up 6 points.



> Lets just wait for Mourinho to start moaning.


You can't beat his exuses, lol.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL

Robinson had no chance of saving that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He reacted too slowly. He always does seem to do that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Robinson has great reactions, possibly the best in the premiership, so thats wrong.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I love watching the GIF in my sig .


We all do  Great goal!

_newcastle v. wigan
bolton v. everton
fulham v. tottenham
liverpool v. derby
reading v. west ham_

Which one to watch tonight/this morning.....I might go with Fulham v. Spurs.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jonn07 said:


> You can't beat his exuses, lol.


He seems to think that his team is the only team ever to get injuries. You never here Fergie going on about players being out or most other managers.

I agree about that shot being unstoppable. There wasnt much of a deflection off Tevez, I dont think.

Robinson is quite agile considering he isnt the smallest of goalies.

I'm gonna try and watch West Ham/Reading.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Robinson has great reactions, possibly the best in the premiership, so thats wrong.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW7BFoGY8Oc

You have seen that goal, right?

Also, you only have to watch Nani's goal to see he's still moving the opposite direction the ball is hit for a decent while before reacting at all.

Perhaps for pure reflex saves he's good but he's poor at anticipating long shots.


> Which one to watch tonight/this morning.....I might go with Fulham v. Spurs.


I'll watch Bolton v Everton and occasionally switch to Newcastle v Wigan.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sargey said:


> We all do  Great goal!
> 
> _newcastle v. wigan
> bolton v. everton
> ...


Bolton/Everton will be the best match.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The deflection off Tevez made it unstoppable though....


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Bolton/Everton will be the best match.


That is the game I was trying to choose between the two...So now I am not sure anymore 

(NEW SIG !, Like it? )


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sargey said:


> That is the game I was trying to choose between the two...So now I am not sure anymore
> 
> (NEW SIG !, Like it? )


I like the graphic, Just not the content :agree: .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> The deflection off Tevez made it unstoppable though....


It might change the height but it hardly influences the direction of the shot. And I'd suggest that it would have crossed the line at roughly the same point regardless as the deflection took the pace off it.



> That is the game I was trying to choose between the two...So now I am not sure anymore


I guess seeing potentially seeing Spurs drop more points is hard to pass up.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I like the graphic, Just not the content :agree: .


*shakes fist* :frustrate 

I hope my stream works tonight....They haven't been very good for 2 weeks now


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've given up on streams, 5 Live ftw.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> I've given up on streams, 5 Live ftw.


:agree: 

I've never bothered with streams.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I used to, I once got a really good one, but I forgot what one it was so I just use the radio or Gillette Soccer Saturday


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know how to even get them, i usually just stick with the radio or GSS


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've tried a stream once, but it didn't work so I've never bothered since. Also Premier coverage in Australia is great so I don't really need streams too much. Pretty much whenever a Premier League game is being played, it will be televised here. Although the middle Sunday fixture never gets televised which is often an Arsenal match


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Here in the UK they normally show 2 games on Sunday, and maybe 1 game on the Saturday, which is most of the time the early kick off.

But today, they have the Utd game on Setana, which you have to order.

( Whatever happened to Premplus? :side: )


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Ole Gunnar Solskjaer will be on hand to help United's strikers this season as he prepares to move onto the next phase of his career as a coach.*
> 
> The 34-year-old Norwegian called time on his playing career on Tuesday after a long battle with injury. Solskjaer will complete his coaching badges over the coming year, but in the meantime will provide support for the Reds' attacking brigade.
> 
> ...


 Awesome.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm predicting a convincing win later. 3-0. 

:agree:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

You watching on a stream Deco?

I'll just listen on FiveLive. 

& I heard about that yesterday i think Enigma, i knew he would stick around in football.

Good news!


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Jonn07 said:


> *You watching on a stream Deco?*
> 
> I'll just listen on FiveLive.
> 
> ...


I'm not but I wouldn't mind watching it. I don't have Setanta. I might just watch the highlights tomorrow. 

Good news about Ole Gunnar Solskjaer too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Masch is starting for us  Superb. 

No Crouch in the squad :$


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

C'mon Derby.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Suprised Crouch isn't in the squad, i think he'll definetly leave in January.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Everton, Tottenham and Middlesborough are winning.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Wouldnt it be a great performance if Derby could draw with Liverpool .


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

It would.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Some quick starts to the games today; 4 goals have been scored already!

West Ham 1 - Reading 0 (Bellamy 6)
Bolton 0 - Everton 1 (Yakubu 10)
Fulham 0 - Spurs 1 (Kaboul 9)
Middlesbrough 1 - Birmingham 0 (Wheater 11)


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0 Pool. Alonso, genius free kick.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

WTF is Stelling doing? Anyway Liverpool should stroll it now.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Alonso scores a tap in from 40 yards.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

1-0. Awesome.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like a georgeous free kick from Xabi, apparently the curl was great.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Berbatov scored for Spurs  2-0*

_*edited_


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Supposed to be a good goal.

Mikel Alonso sounds a decent player for Bolton, would be fun seeing him at Liverpool with Xabi.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Double post, sorry. :side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Downing scored for Middlesbrough, 2-0 up now..

Come on Birmingham!

_(Off to sleep now, goodnight!)_


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-0. Babel.  He's been slightly quiet, beautiful goal though.

Torres has been holding the ball up brilliantly and his pace is worrying them. He's only had one shot on target, wonderful header, keeper was equal to it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds a good goal, can't see Derby getting back into it now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Apparently the Alonso free-kick was debatable. Obviously, I haven't seen it, that's just what I'm reading.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Looking at it I think it was an intended cross, but the swerve on it was lovely.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Alonso's goal was an intended cross, so Jeff Stelling says.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I am glad to see us winning in convincing fashion this season. For too long we have won 1-0 against lower placed teams and been happy with it but Difference of goals will help us. We need to win these matches by 3 or 4 goals to to boost that.

Then again, I am just happy we have started so well. Played one big team and drawn and that is encouraging.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a little off topic ;

Does anybody know where Rowan Vine went? He did sign for Blues, but he hasn't played in a while. :side:

I've just checked & he isn't injured.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Mikel Alonso sounds a decent player for Bolton, would be fun seeing him at Liverpool with Xabi.


He had a brilliant effort denied by the woodwork in Bolton's match against Everton. From about 25/30 yards, reasonable angle and it hit the underside of the crossbar inches away from the far post.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-0. TORRES!!. Great stuff


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

EL NINO!!

3-0

Easy as easy can be.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

" Anelka Stunner "

His looking good for Bolton.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We're on fire, Babel and Torres are ripping Derby apart now.

Anelka is really carrying Bolton, I like him though, so good stuff 

Edit-Pennant off, he's been immense today.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Really thought he would of left, good for Bolton that his signed a new contract.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

4-0.  

Alonso again, well deserved, good for him because he's been getting some stick.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, his been quiet lately.

Good for him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

5 

Hercules.

Edit

6!!!! 

Torres again.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

6-0, Liverpool are looking good, lol.

I think it's just me & you on this topic.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck yeah come liverpool try get the seventh


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF HAS HAPPENED!

6-0!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MOTD will be so awesome tonight.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah i defo watching the liverpool game on MOTD


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm really happy right now. All the players who've scored today have gotten some flack recently, we've performed brilliantly even without Carra and Gerrard.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Just 3 more goals for a record.....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

6-0 :lmao

Leeds are winning, again. Would that be the only 100% record in the football league, seeming Orient are losing?

Owen scored, good news. 3-3 between Fulham and Spurs, should be a good MOTD tonight.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fulham have equalized against Tottenham, 3-3!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn my guess of Liverpool winning 4-0 was wrong. 


We better thrash Sunderland now.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

saints are winning 3-0

so saints and liverpool are having great days


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL at Liverpool scoring 6. I was starting to get worried that you were becoming a good team, then I remembered you were playing Derby.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Just 3 more goals for a record.....


Don't Chelsea hold the record for most goals scored in a Premiership game?

...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

There were a lot of goals in the league today, which is good to see.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> LOL at Liverpool scoring 6. I was starting to get worried that you were becoming a good team, then I remembered you were playing Derby.


Derby were brilliant early on, then we clouted them with 2 and they just gave up, they were bad because we made them look that way tbh :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wasn't it only 1-0 at halftime? Sounds like they gave in after the 2nd went in.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> United hand a debut to Anderson up front alongside Carlos Tevez, with Louis Saha only making a bench that also features Michael Carrick. Sunderland manager Roy Keane hands debuts to new signings Kenwyne Jones and former Manchester United trainee Danny Higginbotham.


ANDERSON!!11!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Wasn't it only 1-0 at halftime? Sounds like they gave in after the 2nd went in.


2, Babel scored on the stroke of halftime.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good to see Anderson starting.

I really hope we get a good few goals.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> VDS
> 
> Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra
> 
> ...



Eagles starts, will be good for him, but I'd rather have Carrick/Fletch in there.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> ANDERSON!!11!!


DIFFERENCE MAKER!

Nah, you _should_ thrash them.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Ferguson just wants to see what he can do, i'm sure he'll bring Carrick on to replace him sometime in the match.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL AT SPURS!!! Camara is a legend. Lobbed overhead kick!!!

It was a very markoutable moment.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool won 6-0? 

 

Remember, it was Derby.

Our team is much, much better.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Liverpool fans, are you suffering from height sickness yet? You haven't been that high up the table in a good while :hb


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They havn't top since Rafa has been manager, that's shocking.

But I do think they'll do better this year, even though it was only Derby, they put on a good performance.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

:hb at the spurs result, just walked in and marked out.
and people were actually saying they'd finish in the top 4 :lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Iff they want to get into the top 4, they * have * to win them sort of games, simple.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Spurs lol, oh dear. 2-0 up, slightly blew it by conceding, then got to 3-1, then threw that away 3-2, thought they were ok then got fucked over by a dipping overhead kick. DOH!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

There defence isn't good enough really, they need King back imo.

They only had 6 clean sheets last year, not good enough.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Liverpool won 6-0?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets not start about "It was only Derby". We still had to do the job and did.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United haven't created a chance in half an hour.....odd. 

3-0 United final score I think, a goal will trigger them and they'll get a couple late on.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Lets not start about "It was only Derby". *We still had to do the job and did.*


Well done. 

We scored yet?

:side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No you haven't come close yet tbh 

:side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Damn.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Nothing happening at all for us atm. :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i've reckoned this will be a tough match for man u for a while now. i still reckon it'll be 1-0 united though, like last week


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

This is really strange, nothing is happening at all  No shots from either teams. No real ambition from United just yet.

Edit-Gordon just made a save.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Come on United


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

how are man u doing?

i hate sentanta


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not really doing anything at all. Couple of shots at Gordon, no real threats, United aren't in the danger positions yet and Sunderland have no one upfront waiting for the ball really.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Are we still not creating chances?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Not really, it's pretty worrying. :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

KME said:


> Not really doing anything at all. Couple of shots at Gordon, no real threats, United aren't in the danger positions yet and Sunderland have no one upfront waiting for the ball really.


they'll need to get saha on at half-time


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Another 0-0 or 1-0 it'll be then.

:sad:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao 

Sunderland singing YNWA.

EDIT : Didn't know Giggs wasn't playing. :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sunderland singing YNWA is just sheer class :lmao

Dwight Yorke is MOTM so far for me.

0-0 halftime.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Solskjaer to come out of retirement and score the winner plz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Same old fucking story ffs.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

First half was similar to Reading.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's really pathetic, Tevez has been wank, get Saha on soon as possible plz.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Another forum said:


> I guess tevez still isn't "match fit". Useless fat ****.


:lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think he'll definetly be on second half.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Right back from the match. As i'm great, here comes a great write up.

Eventhough we won, we were by no means amazing. In the first half, we looked sloppy, and didn't really have any proper desire. Still great to see Babel get a goal, that should skyrocket his confidence. Second half, we looked better, and Derby fell to pieces. The Derby fans though were brilliant, better than any I have seen at Anfield, apart from, I hate to say it, the Everton.

Quick Player Ratings:

Reina: 6/10 
Aberloa: 8/10
Hyypia: 4/10
Agger: 7/10
Finnan: 8/10
Babel:8/10
Mascherao:9/10 (motm)
Alonso: 8/10
Pennant: 8.5/10
Kuyt: 6/10
Torres: 8/10


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> *1804:* *HALF-TIME Manchester United 0-0 Sunderland*
> Not much to set the pulse racing.
> 
> "Man Utd look really average. They've looked average all season. They are the footballing equivalent of a coma."
> *Aarfy_Aardvark on 606*


Harsh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Too harsh, they've been playing well, just not right now.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Just got in from the match as well, we didn't perfrom that well in the first half as you said Ste but after Torres got his first we played great.

We are top of the league, we are top of the league


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> :lmao


Lawls he speaks the truth. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd are 0-0? If so lmao. They'll win it though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

From the same forum said:


> AWFUL!
> 
> Everyone except Hargo and Evra should be arsef*cked by Fergie! Shocking performence by Anderson, Tevez, Eagels, Scholes!
> 
> Luis Saha in togather with Carrick!



:lmao Over-reaction?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We won't win it unless we actually start playing well, it's been shit again, worst than last weekend probs.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

What are we doing passing around like Arsenal. We are just playing about with it in the middle of the pitch but we are not creating chances.

I'm really hoping we can atleast 1 goal in the second half. I'm not that sure Saha will be able to come on and score considering he hasnt played in a long long time.

Eagles had a nice little run with the ball, Its a pitty that he doesnt do that very much. If we cant beat Sunderland at home what chance do we have.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

0-0 :lmao
We was ahead 1-0 by half time at their ground 

But if I could be serious for a moment, Utd will probbly win with a jammy goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're not playing as well as Arsenal, we're mostly passing it along the back, pretty lame.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> 0-0 :lmao
> We was ahead 1-0 by half time at their ground
> 
> But if I could be serious for a moment, Utd will probbly win with a jammy goal.


Pretty much what is going to happen. Also, i forgot to say:

TOP OF THE LEAGUE WITH A GAME IN HAND :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Pretty much what is going to happen. Also, i forgot to say:
> 
> TOP OF THE LEAGUE WITH A GAME IN HAND :side:


Woo 
I'd mark if Villa beat Chelsea tomorrow as well.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Solskjaer to come out of retirement and score the winner plz


 I'd mark.

Been a really poor first half. Saha needs to get on ASAP.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

For the first time in how many years? 

I think we'll win 2-0, but we definetly need to make a change.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

5 Fucking years, of shitness


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rit so it'll either be 1-0 or 0-0, pretty depressing/pathetic. Funny thing is Sunderland haven't even played well, they haven't needed to.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Off-topic, but since I'm in this thread:

There's something on BBC2 tonight called 'Enigma'. It's funny cause that's my username :side:


We'll still win this game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lol @ Jeff Hardy marks.

You;ll win 1-0, which will piss me off.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Saha for Anderson.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Il settle for 1-0, I dont care aslong as we win. I mean even though Liverpool won 6-0 which is great its no different than 1-0 aslong as you win. Its the points on the board that count.

COME ON YOU REDS.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Woo
> I'd mark if Villa beat Chelsea tomorrow as well.


I'd more than mark. It is great we have a game in hand as well, just need to make it count.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

What a day, I don't think I've had so much fun at a match in a very long time. The only thing that could have made the game any better would have been either Torres or Alonso completing their hat-tricks, but I'm delighted for the pair of them. Babel's first for us and Voronin's first at Anfield were great moments, too.

Hyypia was disappointing, especially considering how good he was against Toulouse, but we kept another clean sheet so I can't be too critical of him. Mascherano and Pennant were immense again today aswell.

Sure, it was only Derby, and on today's performance they look certainties to be relegated, but you can't fault Liverpool fans for being optimistic right now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> What a day, I don't think I've had so much fun at a match in a very long time. The only thing that could have made the game any better would have been either Torres or Alonso completing their hat-tricks, but I'm delighted for the pair of them. Babel's first for us and Voronin's first at Anfield were great moments, too.
> 
> Hyypia was disappointing, especially considering how good he was against Toulouse, but we kept another clean sheet so I can't be too critical of him. Mascherano and Pennant were immense again today aswell.
> 
> Sure, it was only Derby, and on today's performance they look certainties to be relegated, but you can't fault Liverpool fans for being optimistic right now.


Afetr 25 minutes, i agree 100% with you about the amount of fun. Hyppia just wasted so many decent chances, and his touch was horrific.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> lol @ Jeff Hardy marks.
> 
> You;ll win 1-0, which will piss me off.


lol @ Dr Dre marks :side:


Saha to score hat-trick, Tevez to get 4 and Yorke to score an own goal. 


In all seriousness, if anyone will score, it will be Saha.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> lol @ Dr Dre marks :side:
> 
> 
> Saha to score hat-trick, Tevez to get 4 and Yorke to score an own goal.
> ...


 I thought you liked him.

Keep me updated plz guys, my TV with Setanta on is downstairs.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll start worrying when it gets to around the 70 minute mark with the score still 0-0.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> Afetr 25 minutes, i agree 100% with you about the amount of fun. Hyppia just wasted so many decent chances, and his touch was horrific.


And if we were playing a better side, we'd have been rightfully punished for his awful slip in the second half, so he had a stroke of luck there.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I thought you liked him.
> 
> Keep me updated plz guys, my TV with Setanta on is downstairs.


I do


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ NBAGT BEST SONG EVER.



Trickindel said:


> And if we were playing a better side, we'd have been rightfully punished for his awful slip in the second half, so he had a stroke of luck there.



Yep. There miss in the second half, towards the end was quite laughable.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> ^^^ NBAGT BEST SONG EVER.


NBAGT?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nothing but a G Thang? :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Saha's changing this game, good save from Gordon.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fuck off Gordon.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great save. 

Saha is making a huge difference to United's quality though.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope to god we score soon, as if we draw, I will be pretty pissed.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's looking that way tbh, the more time thats goes by, the more we'll become frustrated.

EDIT : GET IN!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

YES!!!!!! SAHA!!!!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0. Saha. Sloppy goal


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I might have just had an orgasm 

I said he'd score  Now let's bang a few more goals in.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG, MAN UTD SCORED!

Saha is obviously the missing formula.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> 1-0. Saha. Sloppy goal


Wasn't jammy though, just their defence was sloppy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I might have just had an *orgasm*
> 
> I said he'd score  Now let's *bang* a few more goals in.


:shocked: 

Fuck off Saha.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

wanker


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

The Sunderland fans are it again singing YNWA, lol.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> wanker


That pretty much sums up my thoughts on everyone with any form of connection to Manchester.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I love the Sunderland fans


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Fuck off Saha.


:lmao I noticed that after I posted it :$


United for all 4 trophies, Saha for player of the year. I hope now that he stays fit, I think he's what we need.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If you hadn't beaten them, i would have been forced to say Momo Sissoko > Man Utd.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United fans are leaving 

All wrapped up then, United win....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Apparantly some United fans are leaving :no:

The team could do with a good lift from the crowd, like we got when we were a goal down against Blackburn last season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Once we get Rooney & Ronaldo back we'll be firing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United fans suck tbh :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

= twat tbh


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> = twat tbh


:lmao


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Enigma said:


> = twat tbh


:lmao

anyway this was a huge result for man united and i honestly think the title race could come down to whether saha stays fit or not, just because rooney and tevez aren't out and out strikers


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank god for Saha, awful again, but just happy to get the points. At least Ronaldo will be back for the next game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

omgomgomg 2 game unbeaten run!!11!11 united 4 prem :


Seriously, 1-0 against Sunderland isn't really the best message to send out, but it's a win, and we've got the 3 points we needed. Hopefully Villa win or get a draw tomorrow, and we'll be right back up there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

A win is a win. We won 6-0, and you won 1-0, but in the grand scheme of things, it means fuck all.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Meh, we didn't play well, but a wins a win. 

Once we get Rooney and Ronaldo back, and if Saha stays fit we'll be able to play to the best of our ability.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton will be hard, but with Ronaldo playing I'm hopeful we can win.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Didn't see the game, but Saha is king. Did he pick up any knocks? Will he be fit for the next game?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is Everton your next game? If so, get the fuck in.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

T-C said:


> Didn't see the game, but Saha is king.* Did he pick up any knocks?* Will he be fit for the next game?


*No.*

Knowing Saha, probably not.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

man utd need saha to stay fit, if he doesnt then i dont see where your goals will come from tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Not a good performance, but the main thing was the result.

Hopefully it will all change at Everton, & Ronaldo will be back.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

dav_12345 said:


> man utd need saha to stay fit, if he doesnt then i dont see where your goals will come from tbh.


Ronaldo (can score, as shown last year), Tevez (bound to open his account soon), Rooney (he'll be back soon, hopefully), Nani (won't get that many, but he can score), and there's always O'Shea and Dong.

It's not that we're short of options, we just haven't really made that many chances/converted them.











Looks pretty happy


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

1-0.

Good enough for me. Screw a 6-0 win.

:side:


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

well ye, tbh you won and thats the main thing. 6-0 or 1-0 it doesnt really matter they both = 3points.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Ronaldo (can score, as shown last year), Tevez (bound to open his account soon), Rooney (he'll be back soon, hopefully), Nani (won't get that many, but he can score), and there's always O'Shea and Dong.
> 
> It's not that we're short of options, we just haven't really made that many chances/converted them.
> 
> ...


looks like he's just been shot tbh


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

1-0 here, 1-0 there, 1-0 every fucking where!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 1-0 here, 1-0 there, 1-0 every fucking where!


Fuck 1-0


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I though Tevez was terrible today (if i do say so myself :side, barely got in the game at all. Im a bit pissed off (as pissed off as you can be after winning 6-0 and going top) because you lot are playing shit but still wining .

Top of the league though


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd mark if we won every game 1-0 and won the league.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

You already lost 1-0 

Also, you have scored 3 goals this league season so far, while we scored double that amount in one game


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> You already lost 1-0
> 
> Also, you have scored 3 goals this league season so far, while we scored double that amount in one game


Yet we're only 2 points behind you.

The league isn't won on goals scored, you know 

Games in hand mean fuck all unless you win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> You already lost 1-0
> 
> Also, you have scored 3 goals this league season so far, while we scored double that amount in one game


Ya, but we let them win that. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This will be a great weekend if Villa can take something from Chelsea, although I do doubt that'll happen even with Chelsea's shocking record there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Mum just made me laugh so much. She said, without Scholes, United would be shit :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Scholes wasn't at his best today, but the biggest disappointment was Tevez who was just so average. Saha was awesome though, for a guy who hasn't played in months, I so hope he can stay fit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't watch enough of the game to pass comment really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hargreaves was solid again, he's looking like our best summer signing at the moment.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm so happy Babel scored today, It should take alot of pressure off his shoulders, and he can play alot more naturally.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tevez was wank, very wank. He looked slightly better when Saha came on and he got into the positions he'd rather be, but his first touch, pace and control were still nothing much to admire. 

I'm in a dilema now, do I want Chelsea to win and pull away from United to annoy them side or do I want them to drop points so we have more of an open chance, because we are making a good start...

Babel was quiet in places, but getting that goal will do everything for him. Pennant was fucking awesome in the first half, shame he had the niggle in his hamstring. Torres was good again, only missed one chance and took his others well, Kuyt was frustrating, good to see Xabi score a couple, now hopefully he can return to his former self and be as brilliant as he was originally.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surely you'd want Chelsea to win if you truly think you can win the title.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want a draw, fuck United, they are jobbers this season :side: 

Also, slightly off topic, but in your contexts, what does wank mean?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> I want a draw, fuck United, they are jobbers this season :side:
> 
> Also, slightly off topic, but in your contexts, what does wank mean?


Shit, crap, terrible, dissapointing, unexciting, not good and such like.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez can GTFO, he doesnt know what hes doing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O 

I pobviously would prefer Chelsea to win the league instead of United, but aslong as we have a chance, i'm wanting both teams to drop points. Ofcourse, if we end up clear in third, Chelsea can win every game. Apart from against us :side:

As someone said on the radio, we definitely got the better deal, in getting Mascha, instead of Tevez.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Masch was immense today, such a workhorse, renwewed himself as my favourite player recently


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez has had one good game for us, he's got a lot to prove, Saha and Rooney are clearly our best two strikers and Tevez is doing nothing to show that to be wrong.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> Masch was immense today, such a workhorse, renwewed himself as my favourite player recently


I marked for him so much today.

The only issue with his performance I had, was that it will now be harder, for Momo, to get into the team


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> I marked for him so much today.
> 
> The only issue with his performance I had, was that it will now be harder, for Momo, to get into the team


Both have been brilliant. 

Another thing I was surprised by was how good Pennant looked down the left, was he as good in person?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He was our best player for the time he was on. Seriously, he has been our best player this season. I can't believe how good he has been


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:agree: at Pennant being awesome, him and Voronin have been the surprises so far, how he (Pennant) isnt in the England squad only donkey knows.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

guys come on you've got to give tevez time, hes being made to play as the main-striker when that really isn't his best position. and also he just needs to get a first goal to get some confidence back, thierry henry ring a bell . seriously guys don't judge him after playing three games. 
he'll come good, unfortunately


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Who would have thought, 3 goals in his first 4 Premiership games for Voronin. Excellent 

The England squad is bullshit anyway, i couldn't care less about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> guys come on you've got to give tevez time, hes being made to play as the main-striker when that really isn't his best position. and also he just needs to get a first goal to get some confidence back, thierry henry ring a bell . seriously guys don't judge him after playing three games.
> he'll come good, unfortunately


None of us are judging him and saying he'll never come good, we're clearly just making statements on his form since coming to the club.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Who would have thought, 3 goals in his first 4 Premiership games for *Torres*. Excellent


Fixed 

Voronin has 2


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Who scored the first goal against Villa......?  :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Voronin scoring is less surprising than Torres in my opinion.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

own goal innit? Laursen



> Voronin scoring is less surprising than Torres in my opinion.


Really now..


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Yeah, why did I think Voronin scored that :$????????????



Role Model said:


> Voronin scoring is less surprising than Torres in my opinion.


Same. I always thought, after seeing him in some friendlies, Torres would be a hit.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Dre said:


> Who would have thought, 3 goals in his first 4 Premiership games for Voronin. Excellent
> 
> The England squad is bullshit anyway, i couldn't care less about it.


him and torres look like 2 quality signings so far, and basically are everything liverpool needed last year. but like i said before, its to early to judge on how good they are.

the derby vs. liverpool result didn't surprise me one bit, derby simply do not deserve to be in this division and they're going to the toughest ground in the league. they were always going to get there asses handed to them


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Really now..


Yes..


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I always thought that we won win comfortably, but 6 was a bit more than I honestly thought


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby were always going to be the Watford of this season, 6 goals surprised me, I thought 4 at the most. But when I team gives up like Derby did, it's not really a shock 6 went in.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> None of us are judging him and saying he'll never come good, we're clearly just making statements on his form since coming to the club.


i know. just reminding you that he's still quality tbh.

on a different note i can't see how they're going to fit tevez, rooney and saha in the team. so i imagine tevez would have to drop to the bench when they're all fit


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They looked organised in the first half. They just fell apart when we got 2 up.

Also, Howard, their striker, is a little cheat.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

For some reason i got reminded of when Heskey scored a hat-trick against them mid-match, dont ask me how though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> i know. just reminding you that he's still quality tbh.
> 
> on a different note i can't see how they're going to fit tevez, rooney and saha in the team. so i imagine tevez would have to drop to the bench when they're all fit


Don't really need to be reminded.

Saha and Rooney are our best strikers, so they will start, it's that simple untill Tevez proves otherwise.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> For some reason i got reminded of when Heskey scored a hat-trick against them mid-match, dont ask me how though


I always remember that, for how much money it cost Jamie Parker :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I always remember that, for how much money it cost Jamie Parker


What in the blue hell are you talking about :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dream Team.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Right, i watched about a season of that lol, one where the black guy had a white brother and they flashed back and they went to Anfield lol. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Eugene Rose? If so, he was such a legend. Sadly, you watched it in it's worst ever series.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Don't really need to be reminded.
> 
> Saha and Rooney are our best strikers, so they will start, it's that simple untill Tevez proves otherwise.


Coming from a West Ham fan we saw that it took Tevez about 6 months to get a goal for us.After 
he scored that goal against Tottenham he played much better. I dont think is Manchester United Quality because he is not used to the Premiership and he clearly struggles to score in it. Rooney and Saha is your best partnership.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Eugene Rose? If so, he was such a legend. Sadly, you watched it in it's worst ever series.


Yeah, and Casper aswell, would anyone like to fill me in on what happened after they were in hospital please lol?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I just got a text from someone saying "Wait untill you seen the handball".

Whats he going on about?!?!?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh yeah, Wes Brown put in a cross and there was a clear handball and it really should have been a penalty.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ah, bastards.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Yeah, and Casper aswell, would anyone like to fill me in on what happened after they were in hospital please lol?


They both lived.

Alex Dempsey was the revealed as their other brother. He killed Casper, he himself left the next series, and so did Eugene. Then, they won the league in the last minute, with the ghost of Flecth scoring the winner, and then the stadium blew up. End of show


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Ah, bastards.



After last weekend, we were never going to get one.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Jason Porter hit the shot in the match though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> They both lived.
> 
> Alex Dempsey was the revealed as their other brother. He killed Casper, he himself left the next series, and so did Eugene. Then, they won the league in the last minute, with the ghost of Flecth scoring the winner, and then the stadium blew up. End of show


No wonder I stopped watching :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Did I miss something, but My Dad just told me the Sunderland fans were singning YNWA, with the actual words, and it wasn't some form of skit. Am i right?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I heard Neville will be back against Everton now aswell as Rooney and Ronaldo.

We'll be at full strength


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Did I miss something, but My Dad just told me the Sunderland fans were singning YNWA, with the actual words, and it wasn't some form of skit. Am i right?


Yeah a couple of times they were singing it, doesn't make much sense when it was our song first, but whatever.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah Ste, it was priceless :lmao I swear i saw an old granny make a wanker sign LPL


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tyre Boy isn't worthy enought to win Harchester United the league.

Sunderland fans are legends


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They sung Blue Moon and a few others aswell, just trying to piss us off.

They didnt actually sing any songs to support the team, was strange.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds like Everton fans. When they are winning, they sing about how shit we are :lmao


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Ive never like the Tyre boy storyline it got on my nerves. im surprised there was more players dying or another hostage thingy.......


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Jamie Parker storyline was one of the greatest things in TV History.

Also, the Derby fans were the best I have seen at Anfield, for such a long time.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> They sung Blue Moon and a few others aswell, just trying to piss us off.
> 
> They didnt actually sing any songs to support the team, was strange.


Was it you lot or them that did the "Hey Jude" tune for Keano?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It;s Sunderland, they do so at the start of every match.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh no, they sung "We are Sunderland". Once.

All the other songs were about us being shit, Newcastle and shit to wind us up. Very pathetic.


I luv Mickie James said:


> Was it you lot or them that did the "Hey Jude" tune for Keano?


That was us.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Thats what's good about Championship sides. They bring bucketloads of fans and they sing (or at least try to sing) as loud as possible. Anyway, Forever Blowing Bubbles is the best Club song.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan, whatchoo think of the game?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The 'We Want One' chant from the Derby fans was priceless. As a group, they had such a good sense of humour.

EDIT: WTF, YNWA is by far the best club song ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby fans were always pretty shit when I saw them, maybe they've changed.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> It;s Sunderland, they do so at the start of every match.


Yeah thought so, heard it against us aswell.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Man Utd Fan, whatchoo think of the game?


The game itself?

Very enjoyable tbh, i prefer it when its close.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Derby fans were always pretty shit when I saw them, maybe they've changed.


They were really great today. Suppose just enjoying being at Anfield


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

So we still struggle to put chances into goals?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I enjoy the close games when we win, any other result and the game is terrible. 

Ronaldo and Rooney are back next game, we'll be back to our old selves without a doubt.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> That was us.


Alright, who's lying ?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Dre said:


> EDIT: WTF, YNWA is by far the best club song ever.


Fair do's its a bloody good song FBB is second.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

FBB sums up West Ham, utterly pathetic.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

'SIT DOWN MOURINHO' is the best chant, ever.

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I am nearly 100% sure, it was Sunderland.

Chanting for other teams players/managers is something that only happens on the Kop :side:


> Fair do's its a bloody good song FBB is second.


We have a few better, but that would be getting greedy :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> So we still struggle to put chances into goals?


Gordon made a few class saves, but we could of score more.


I luv Mickie James said:


> Alright, who's lying  ?


Well i was there, and i was singing it, so.......


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gordon's save from that Saha's shot was class.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Well i was there, and i was singing it, so.......


Ill take your word for it :side:, sorry Ste


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I prefer Fuck Off Chelsea FC, to Sit Down Mourinho, or our version, Fuck Off Mourinho.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

So the utterly pathetic team does the double over the champions and Arsenal (then again)......


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

'THAT'S WHY YOU'RE SECOND' was brilliant last season. :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sunderland sung it about 10 minutes proir to kick-off, we sung it as the games was kicking off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I prefer Fuck Off Chelsea FC, to Sit Down Mourinho, *or our version, Fuck Off Mourinho*.


Since when was that yours?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ I'm pretty sure it was originated somewhere on the Kop.

That is sort of just like a direct rip off. :side:

Everton normally have a few good chants.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> I prefer Fuck Off Chelsea FC, to Sit Down Mourinho, or our version, Fuck Off Mourinho.


Yeah there all awesome 

Everton have good chants? Most of them are about us.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I liked the 'Mourinho, are you listening? You'd better keep our trophy glistening, etc, etc' one, though it was sung an awful lot last season.

Pretty sure you can see Rooney and a couple of others singing it at the title celebration.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Yeah there all awesome
> 
> Everton have good chants? Most of them are about us.


The ones about Manchester i mean.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> The ones about Manchester i mean.


Oh yeah lol.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Chelsea fans have no chants. So boring.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We started most, if not all the songs aimed at Chelsea and Mourinho.

Liverpools just stole them and re-worded them.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Sammy Lee West Ham vs Bolton 3-1 Hammers: Whos the midget in the suit 
Your suits from matalan 
Two lol moments. ( I was pissng myself)


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Chelsea fans suck, they don't really have any stand out songs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Chelsea fans have no chants. So boring.


They do have:

CHELSEA! CHELSEA! CHELSEA!

EDIT: OFCOURSE, MAN UTD HAVE THE MOST SONGS!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We started most, if not all the songs aimed at Chelsea and Mourinho.
> 
> Liverpools just stole them and re-worded them.


That's what I thought, but clearly not. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Dont forget their manufactured plastic flags, they rulz!



> We started most, if not all the songs aimed at Chelsea and Mourinho.
> 
> Liverpools just stole them and re-worded them.


And im the one who starts shit


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nothing beats 40,000 people screaming Fuck Off Chelsea FC together. Great feeling.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

How am i starting shit?

Im clearly telling the truth.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

"Fuck off, Chelsea FC, you aint got no history, 5 european cups and 18 leagues, thats what we call a history"

:agree:

<3 it



> How am i starting shit?
> 
> Im clearly telling the truth.


Everyone football song is reworded/take from an earlier version, stop making silly claims.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kalou scores a last minute winner against Watford in a game where Chelsea have been utter wank, the faithful words are heard coming from the Chelsea fans: 

'THAT'S WHY WE'RE CHAMPIONS, THAT'S WHY WE'RE CHAMPIONS!!!111!!!!11'.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You might have started it (which you didn't), but probably about 10% of your crowd chants it. We have nearly everyone, who isn't in an executive box screaming it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

True, we started YNWA but then you stole that off is, thatnkfully.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I remember queuing outside a club and heard our fans chanting. It was brilliant.

I started the 'You are my Solskjaer' chant.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Kalou scores a last minute winner against Watford in a game where Chelsea have been utter wank, the faithful words are heard coming from the Chelsea fans:
> 
> 'THAT'S WHY WE'RE CHAMPIONS, THAT'S WHY WE'RE CHAMPIONS!!!111!!!!11'.


Then they lobbed a pie and it hits my mates mum :no: twats.



> True, we started YNWA but then you stole that off is, thatnkfully.


thats news to me


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

a) WTF
b) You would love to be able to have an atmosphere that that can create even before the match starts.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> You might have started it (which you didn't), but probably about 10% of your crowd chants it. We have nearly everyone, who isn't in an executive box screaming it.


Why does Anfield sound dead when it isn't a big game then?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Why does Anfield sound dead when it isn't a big game then?


a) It doesn't. Anfield quiet > OT loud.
b) Hypathetically, if it is, BECAUSE THE SPEAKERS ARE AT THE OTHER END TO THE KOP!~!~!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Explain how you started YNWA plz, after it hit number 1 in 1963, Shanks adopted it as our anthem.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's common knowledge that we started you'll never walk alone, I thought anyways. It was a long time ago though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Explain how you started YNWA plz, after it hit number 1 in 1963, Shanks adopted it as our anthem.


We started singing it 1st, simple.


Dre said:


> a) It doesn't. Anfield quiet > OT loud.
> b) Hypathetically, if it is, BECAUSE THE SPEAKERS ARE AT THE OTHER END TO THE KOP!~!~!


LOLZ.

OT is buzzing for a big game, just ask the Liverpool fans who come when we play, we dont stop.

And it is good enough for the rest of the games.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nonsense really, simple


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I am nearly certain that didn't happen.

You wish you had it though, as I said.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

In fact, Liverpool stole the lyrics from a song.

How clever. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

But you hate the song Thomas, so why the moaning?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Jane, 61, was a teenage opera singer when many of her footballing heroes were killed in the tragic Munich air crash in 1958.
> 
> And as her own special tribute to the Busby Babes, heartbroken Jane convinced her friends from New Mills Operatic Society in Derbyshire to join her in a rousing rendition of the song at one of the games following the tragedy.
> 
> ...


There you go, it's no big deal really, we don't want the song.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

How am i moaning?

Im telling you cold hard facts.


Role Model said:


> There you go, it's no big deal really, we don't want the song.


:agree:

As you know, we have *LOTS* of songs, which is better than an anthem.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool fans aren't great; the chant is.

:$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How is Jane a teenager, when she is 61 

Also, 40,000 create far more noise than 70,000 do. We are actually on record as the loudest football fans in the world.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> There you go, it's no big deal really, we don't want the song.
> __________________


Where is that from?



> How am i moaning?
> 
> Im telling you cold hard facts.


So let it go then 



> How is Jane a teenager, when she is 61


:lmao

Yeah CC Final 2005, guiness world record.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> How is Jane a teenager, when she is 61
> 
> Also, 40,000 create far more noise than 70,000 do. We are actually on record as the loudest football fans in the world.


WAS A TEENAGER but she's now 61, might be older now though. Not hard to understand English.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Also, 40,000 create far more noise than 70,000 do. We are actually on record as the loudest football fans in the world.


No you're not.

Its Pompey, followed by us and Newcastle.

I read it all over the net sometime last year.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I still believe Liverpool fans only chant at the beginning and end of matches.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Dre said:


> How is Jane a teenager, when she is 61


I think it means that she was a teenager when it happened but i agree with u


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> WAS A TEENAGER but she's now 61, might be older now though. Not hard to understand English.


I thought it was implying she was a teenager, and 61 at the same time :side:

EDIT: lmao Man Utd Fan. It was proven. 2005 Carling Cup Final. We are well known as possibly the best fans in the world. My cousin, who doesn;t even support us, even says it. Man Utd arem't even anywhere near.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You Liverpool fans should learn your history that you bang on about if you didn't know YNWA was started by us, pretty embarrassing that you guys didn't know. :$


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> No you're not.
> 
> Its Pompey, followed by us and Newcastle.


Stop talking nonsense, you're being petty, biased and not looking at the big picture (where are the foreign clubs?).



> You Liverpool fans should learn your history that you bang on about if you didn't know YNWA was started by us, pretty embarrassing that you guys didn't know.


You didnt answer, no source, i dont trust it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We actually were named the loudest fans in the whole world, fuck the foreign clubs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> You didnt answer, no source, i dont trust it.


How the fuck and why the fuck would I make something up like that? Grow up.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> I still believe Liverpool fans only chant at the beginning and end of matches.


:agree:

Even more so when they come to Old Trafford.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok, now this is just taking the piss how much nonsense this is.

Ask 99% of neutrals, and they will say Liverpool fans, show far more passion than Man Utd Fans.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> I thought it was implying she was a teenager, and 61 at the same time :side:
> 
> EDIT: lmao Man Utd Fan. It was proven. 2005 Carling Cup Final. We are well known as possibly the best fans in the world. My cousin, who doesn;t even support us, even says it. *Man Utd arem't even anywhere near.*


I don't agree whatsoever.

Based on what I've witnessed and watched, our fans chant throughout the whole match and are always loud. 

Any club with 'YNWA' anthem would be immense.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/130/130093_youll_never_walk_alone_is_our_song.html


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> How the fuck and why the fuck would I make something up like that? Grow up.


Sit down sonny Jim, i just wanted to know where you got it from (which you still havent told me yet...)

EDIT: ah right.

Honestly, our ground is consistently louder than yours, even with less fans, this is a very sill argument


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You couldn't sing it like we do anyway, so it's irrelevant :side:

Plus, i don;t trust Manc newspapers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You Pool fans don't need to be so defensive about it, we don't care about the song, but you should be respectful and learn about its history.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We apparently go on about our history too much, so it's irrelevant :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> A spokeswoman for Liverpool FC said: "As far as we are aware, it was first sung at Anfield in 1963 and not before Gerry Mardsen's recording of the song."


Club spokesperson > Batty grandma


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I just hate Liverpool fans, period. Too many reasons.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

People from Liverpool are more trustworthy, so we win :hb :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> I don't agree whatsoever.
> 
> *Based on what I've witnessed and watched, our fans chant throughout the whole match and are always loud.*
> 
> Any club with 'YNWA' anthem would be immense.


Correct.

We also have the best away fans this country has ever seen.

I love going away, no better feeling.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

True say Ste :agree:



> Correct.
> 
> We also have the best away fans this country has ever seen.


Are you meant to be taken seriously?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Away games were always great, I look forward to doing those trips again one day.



I luv Mickie James said:


> Club spokesperson > Batty grandma


He's hardly going to say different is he what with how much Liverpool pride themselves on that song...


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Who cares?
We sing it now.
Moving on :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Correct.
> 
> We also have the best away fans this country has ever seen.
> 
> I love going away, no better feeling.


a)Incorrect
b)YOU HAVE THE MOST SONGS!~1
c) Derby Fans > Man Utd Fans at Anfield.
d) Everton fans, Portsmouth, and Newcastle, are the only ones who can touch us in England.

EDIT: No Jamie, he isn't


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Our fans > Liverpool fans. No one will ever admit it. 

Of course I'd appear biased...but I judge on evidence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What away fans are better than ours? Really?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Everton's away fans.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Whats the great thing about Man Utd Fans. At Anfield or Goodison, when you think they;ll be pumped, they are shite. Everton, who I hate nearly as much as you, their fans blow you away.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Blackburn away, Bolton away and Wigan are awesome.

We take the most fans to each of those grounds and show the home fans what an atmosphere is meant to be like.



Evertons away fans better than ours? Seriously :lmao


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We should steal a Liverpool chant.

Oh wait, there's none...

:hb


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> What away fans are better than ours? Really?


Ours, Evertons, Barcelonas ..



> We take the most fans to each of those grounds and show the home fans what an atmosphere is meant to be like.


Putting that bit in, in case he deletes it himself later


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Barcelonas away fans are legendary.

Whenever i see Man Utd Fans, they just get abuse


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't get all the love for Everton away fans, seems a very odd choice.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Our fans never shut up on the road. Liverpool fans might sing 'YNWA' if they get a goal...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Putting that bit in, in case he deletes it himself later


And why would he do that?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I know Ste, i was getting my uniform the other day and some lad in a Man Utd top stood next to me I was like GTFO, I think my accent scared him :lmao
:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ You should have jumped him.

They are more passionate than yours IMO. Also, some of the things they do at halftime, even I as a Liverpool fan envy.

Big hooligan groups chanting obscenities about Manchester. I know we do that at away, but the amount that do this in Gladder Street is emmense.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Ours, Evertons, Barcelonas ..


No, No, and LOL.

Spanish teams have shit away fans, thats a fact.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Our fans never shut up on the road. Liverpool fans might sing 'YNWA' if they get a goal...


:no:

Im gathering you didnt see the Sunderland game then.



> And why would he do that?


No sarcasm? Because it was a pile of monkey faeces.



> Spanish teams have shit away fans, thats a fact.


I guess you werent aware of our game with them at Anfield last year in the CL then.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> No, No, and LOL.
> 
> Spanish teams have shit away fans, thats a fact.


Yes, Yes, and Yes.

And how do they, and it aint a fact.



According to you, Man Utd are the best at everything.....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> :no:
> 
> Im gathering you didnt see the Sunderland game then.


You mean the one that you didnt sell your allocation for?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

a) We did.
b) How the fuck would you know.

My mate tried to get tickets for that game, and he couldn't.

Even if we didn't see out allocation, we would make so much more noise than you,


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Why would you even know that? Either way, who cares? We made so much noise it didnt seem like it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

K this is just going round in cycles, and it's pretty boring now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Ours, Evertons, Barcelonas ..
> 
> 
> 
> *Putting that bit in, in case he deletes it himself later*


Seriously, what's with all these comments about MUF all of a sudden? Just leave it out, all most people here want is a discussion, not an argument.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

On Tv, the Liverpool section had loads of Empty seats.

And LOL at you thinking your away fans are louder than ours, seriously just STFU.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Seriously, what's with all these comments about MUF all of a sudden? Just leave it out, all most people here want is a discussion, not an argument.


Don't worry I've noticed it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, because they are :hb.

Istanbul and Athens, you couldn't bring that many fans, We took like 60,000.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> No, because they are :hb.
> 
> Istanbul and Athens, you couldn't bring that many fans, We took like 60,000.


We took over 100,000 to Barcelona


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Seriously, what's with all these comments about MUF all of a sudden? Just leave it out, all most people here want is a discussion, not an argument.





> And LOL at you thinking your away fans are louder than ours,* seriously just STFU.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> No, because they are :hb.
> 
> Istanbul and Athens, *you couldn't bring that many fans*, We took like 60,000.


That's pretty laughable.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You were in Barca weren't you RM?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We'd sell out whatever the biggest stadium in the world is, I forget the name :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep and we had so many fans out there and in the ground, we out did Bayern easily.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ste what you said to me on msn last night is bare true :no:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd just laugh if Liverpool couldn't sell out their new staduim.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yep and we had so fucking many fans out there and in the ground, we out did Bayern easily.


Lucky bugger 

I was about 8 when we won that  I remember watching it, my Dad and I went mental


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I'd just laugh if Liverpool couldn't sell out their new staduim.


Dont worry, you wont have to


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yep and we had so fucking many fans out there and in the ground, we out did Bayern easily.


Bayerns fans were class tho, even tho there wasnt many of them.

The next day, there fans were buying everyones drinks.

And we took over the city, everywhere you went you could see a united flag or shirt.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Dont worry, you wont have to


Here, here.
It will sell out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Have they released any new pics of Liverpool's new ground, or are they still going with those designs from ages ago?



Man Utd Fan said:


> Bayerns fans were class tho, even tho there wasnt many of them.
> 
> The next day, there fans were buying everyones drinks.
> 
> And we took over the city, everywhere you went you could see a united flag or shirt.


True, very friendly bunch, they were so upset though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Ste what you said to me on msn last night is bare true :no:


Enlighten me

Seriously, I very much doubt, eventhough you have more fans than us around the world, so many would treck to the middle of nowhere, as so many did for Istanbul.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Enlighten me
> 
> Seriously, I very much doubt, eventhough you have more fans than us around the world, so many would treck to the middle of nowhere, as so many did for Istanbul.


If we reach the final this year, we will have at least 100,000 in Moscow (RM can back that up), which is further than Istanbul i think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Enlighten me
> 
> Seriously, I very much doubt, eventhough you have more fans than us around the world, so many would treck to the middle of nowhere, as so many did for Istanbul.


Why you keep saying that I don't know tbh, did you not see the 1999 final? 



Man Utd Fan said:


> If we reach the final this year, we will have at least 100,000 in Moscow (RM can back that up), which is further than Istanbul i think.



Obviously, not sure why people would doubt that either.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Still nowhere near Istanbul, and we had a shite ticket alloacation, and it was in the middle of nowhere.



Man Utd Fan said:


> If we reach the final this year, we will have at least 100,000 in Moscow, which is further than Istanbul i think.


:lmao

That might be the most ridiculous statement I have ever heard. We could have had all our fans inside the Attaturk Stadium, and we were only allocated some bullshit ticket amount.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Enlighten me
> 
> Seriously, I very much doubt, eventhough you have more fans than us around the world, so many would treck to the middle of nowhere, as so many did for Istanbul.


You know, bout that breh who needed to escape a place...

Yeah, credit to you guys if thats true, but barcelona is just a £99 flight away, while Istanbul and Athens, twice in 3 years...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why you keep saying that I don't know tbh, did you not see the 1999 final?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's pathetic, he thinks they're better travelers than us for some reason.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Plus we won't use fake tickets to get into the ground.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

1999 > Istanbul

You had a whole 45 mins to make a comeback, we had 2 minutes :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> You know, bout that breh who needed to escape a place...
> 
> Yeah, credit to you guys if thats true, but barcelona is just a £99 flight away, while Istanbul and Athens, twice in 3 years...


O yeah :lmao

I tried to get tickets to both, had been to all of the previous home matches, just wasn't happening.

Plus, i very much doubt you would manage to do what we did at halftime in Istanbul.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> He's pathetic, he thinks we dont have any fans.


:no: When did he say that?



> O yeah :lmao


:agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Regarding the away fans thing the best away fans in England are United, Newcastle, Leeds and possibly Stoke.

Liverpool are only good at home with their huge roof.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What, sing a song? Yeah, fucking well hard


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Plus, i very much doubt you would manage to do what we did at halftime in Istanbul.


Do you mean sing a song or what?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> He's pathetic, he thinks we dont have any fans.


You do, just not as good as ours. True fact, 99% of the world would admit that. Ofcourse, you can't.

No, manage to uplift a whole team, and in effect, win the Cup.

Those fans desevre as much credit as Benitez.

And before, you say, my ass you could have done it on the magnitude (it means large size ) that we did.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Regarding the away fans thing the best away fans in England are United, Newcastle, Leeds and possibly Stoke.
> 
> Liverpool are only good at home with their huge roof.


Woot, a very true un-biased view.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Do you mean sing a song or what?


Thats all it is to you isit?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Thats all it is to you isit?


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ You suck 

Man Utd fans will never know what YNWA means. My Dad who hates Liverpool with passion, even says our fans are amazing.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I didn't hear Liverpool chants again in that match 'till Stevie G scored.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, Ste's ass 



> Pretty much, yeah.


There you go then, that sums up the differences i think.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> ^^^^ You suck
> 
> Man Utd fans will never know what *YNWA* means. My Dad who hates Liverpool with passion, even says our fans are *amazing*.


Like I've said before, any club with that anthem could create an atmosphere. Not just Anfield.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> I didn't hear Liverpool chants again in that match 'till Stevie G scored.


DIDN'T YOU HEAR HALFTIME?!!?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> ^^^^ *You suck*
> 
> Man Utd fans will never know what YNWA means. My Dad who hates Liverpool with passion, even says our fans are amazing.


Banned for flaming outside of rants


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> DIDN'T YOU HEAR HALFTIME?!!?


It was silent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Banned for flaming outside of rants




Some Japanese team sing YNWA, and to my knowledge, they have no atmosphere.....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Like I've said before, any club with that anthem could create an atmosphere. Not just Anfield.
> 3.


Sorry, dont accept that, no one song can create an atmosphere, no way, one song cant make 45,000 shout, sing and make noise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If you take away YNWA though, honestly what else do Liverpool have in terms of the crowd and stuff? That's their atmosphere and it's now a huge part of the club.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We sing so many other songs louder than nearly every other team

Like you couldn't get all of your fans to Chant Fuck Off Chelsea FC like we do.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

No offence to you guys, but why the fuck do Liverpool fans act like they're God's gift to football? You always seem to act as though you're better than everyone else.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> If you take away YNWA though, honestly what else do Liverpool have in terms of the crowd and stuff? That's their atmosphere and it's now a huge part of the club.


If youve ever been to Anfield you'll know differently, have you ever heard a rendition of scouser tommy or the fields of anfield road? Of course not, because we make no noise right?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Because, IMO, the atmosphere created at Anfield, YNWA or not, is better than at any other ground.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I agree with Enigma. Finally.

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

But you would think that.

I think Portsmouth have the best atmosphere in the country.

Followed by us and the leeds scum.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ I Don't.

Seriously, watching MOTD, the noise there, is absolutely nothing like what i would phathom the noise would appear like on TV.

Go Anfield, and you will see why we all love it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> No offence to you guys, but why the fuck do Liverpool fans act like they're God's gift to football? You always seem to act as though you're better than everyone else.


I don't know but it's rather annoying.



Dre said:


> Like you couldn't get all of your fans to Chant Fuck Off Chelsea FC like we do.


Prove it though.



I luv Mickie James said:


> If youve ever been to Anfield you'll know differently, have you ever heard a rendition of scouser tommy or the fields of anfield road? Of course not, because we make no noise right?


Of course I've been to Anfield, but I still stick by what I said, you've made that song so much more important that without it, you'd have quite a big hole in your atmosphere imo.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> Because, IMO, the atmosphere created at Anfield, YNWA or not, is better than at any other ground.


I agree with Man Utd Fan, Portsmouth fans are fantastic. I think their the best. 



Dre said:


> ^^^^ I Don't.
> 
> Seriously, watching MOTD, the noise there, is absolutely nothing like what i would phathom the noise would appear like on TV.
> 
> Go Anfield, and you will see why we all love it.


You could say that about any staduim though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Not as much as Anfield. EG, i went Ewood Park last season,a nd the noise wasn't much different.



> Prove it though.


Ok, prove that you have the best away fans or so you claim then.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Of course I've been to Anfield, but I still stick by what I said, you've made that song so much more important that without it, you'd have quite a big hole in your atmosphere imo.


I dont think either of us is in any position to tell.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Enigma said:


> No offence to you guys, but why the fuck do *Liverpool fans act like they're God's gift to football*? You always seem to act as though you're better than everyone else.


I don't act that way.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Every team thinks they're stadium and atmosphere is fantastic ffs.

But Liverpool fans think they're the best in the world, when they dont come close.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> ^^^ Not as much as Anfield. EG, i went Ewood Park last season,a nd the noise wasn't much different.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, prove that you have the best away fans or so you claim then*.


Watch the 1999 Champions League final. 

:agree:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's funny. We might snipe in United sometimes but god damn, we get enough of it around here as well. It seems whatever we do, there is something to point the blame at, it gets really annoying doing it to eachother but will never stop.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> But Liverpool fans think they're the best in the world, when they dont come close.


Im gonna low you because ive said some stuff already but...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pompey home fans are awesome, easily the best in the country. 



Dre said:


> Ok, prove that you have the best away fans or so you claim then.



I don't need to prove anything, because unlike Liverpool fans on here seem to be I'm not desperate for approval or for people to shower my team with love or go 'yeah, you are the best'. I don't care.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Would Liverpool take 7,000 fans to Rome after being warned about what could happen?

Would you fuck.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ Yeah 



Emperor DC said:


> It's funny. We might snipe in United sometimes but god damn, we get enough of it around here as well. It seems whatever we do, there is something to point the blame at, it gets really annoying doing it to eachother but will never stop.


A-Fucking-Men.

IMO, Liverpool fans are the best in the world.

And Matt, watch Istanbul. That, blows away your jobber final :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> It's funny. We might snipe in United sometimes but god damn, we get enough of it around here as well. It seems whatever we do, there is something to point the blame at, it gets really annoying doing it to eachother but will never stop.


Exactly. MUF snipes Liverpool alot more than Dre snipes UTD. 

Why can't we all just get along? Nah fuck it.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

This thread needs to be closed to stop these arguments.

:side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Would Liverpool take 7,000 fans to Rome after being warned about what could happen?
> 
> Would you fuck.


So UTD fans are stupid too?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

When you went to that turkish ground lsat year, your end was almost empty. Sums it up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ No we weren;t  You take a worrying interest in how bad Liverpool are in your opinion.



> I don't need to prove anything, because unlike Liverpool fans on here seem to be I'm not desperate for approval or for people to shower my team with love or go 'yeah, you are the best'. I don't care.


I couldn't care what someone called 'ManUtdFan' thinks, I am just proving, or trying to within reason, my point.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> So UTD fans are stupid too?


It's called being brave.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I couldn't care what someone called 'ManUtdFan' thinks, I am just proving, or trying to within reason, my point.


But your not going to convince a Utd fan that your fans are the best and vica versa.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Why do you argue with me then?

And United fans went to Rome because we are passionate.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Pompey home fans are awesome, easily the best in the country.
> t


To be fair, they have a max of 45 games a season, about 23 at home, therefore they have a better chance of creating an atmosphere as their fans will be up for every game (unlike ours who travel across europe most weeks), also, they are a relatively small club and dont have lots of daytrippers unlike us who, like it or not, contribute to poor atmosphere. Also, when you beat Milan in a CL final from being 3-0 down, beating Villa 2-0 isnt going to make you shout and scream as much,

We are at a distinct disadvantage in comparison with them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Why do you argue with me then?
> 
> You clearly care about what i say.


I care about getting my point across. But do I go out, or go to school, or go somewhere, and think about what you think. Like Fuck.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> It's called being brave.


What game was this? I'm sure any fans would do it, except for all the fans on here.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool fans can't take other fans disagreeing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> What game was this? I'm sure any fans would do it, except for all the fans on here.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Liverpool fans can't take other fans disagreeing.




And i am pretty sure, we would take our allocation to Rome, regardless.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Liverpool fans can't take other fans disagreeing.


They do seem to always need to be right and for Liverpool to be the best, very defensive, especially the fans on here.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nope. Vice Versa.

None of you can take the other one arguing.

We're all 'protecting' our team tbh


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I care about getting my point across. But do I go out, or go to school, or go somewhere, and think about what you think. Like Fuck.


I know you think about me :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> What game was this? I'm sure any fans would do it, except for all the fans on here.


Roma away.

The game i went too 


Dre said:


> And i am pretty sure, we would take our allocation to Rome, regardless.


Lazio away a few years ago, your fans bottled out of going due to threats.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> They do seem to always need to be right and for Liverpool to be the best, very defensive, especially the fans on here.


Everyone wants to be right, look at MUF and Dre go at each other.

It's not one sided, they both want to put their point across.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Roma away.
> 
> The game i went too


I was genuinely worried when you went to that game. In all honesty, there's a post somewhere where I say something like 'I hope MUF's alright'.


God, I sound gay


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I know our fans aren't the best. I admit that. I know Liverpool fans aren't the best either. I'd admit that.

And I agree Role Model.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I was genuinely worried when you went to that game. In all honesty, there's a post somewhere where I say something like 'I hope MUF's alright'.
> 
> 
> God, I sound gay


You sound like a nice guy tbh.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Another Liverpool/Utd fight . This thread doesnt change much .

I dont know what there is to fight about, We all know who is the best team.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Exactly. MUF snipes Liverpool alot more than Dre snipes UTD.
> 
> Why can't we all just get along? Nah fuck it.


It will never happen. People are too defensive. I will defend Liverpool to the Hills but whatever happens, people always have a stereotypical view of Liverpool.

Hell, I don't know how many times we could have sniped on United for thier gow awful start but to be honest, we have not. Hell, we win 6-0 and people say "It's only Derby".

Well, United could not fucking get it done against Reading and Portsmouth, 2 sides they should win again if they want to win the Title, so really, they have no room to talk. This place really would be much calmer and better, although it seems every single argument involves Man Utd Fan and Dre.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I know you think about me :$


No, your girlfriend though :side:

And when the fuck did we bottle it. And if your getting into a 'Our fans are harder bollocks', in your opinion, we are the hooligans, so it just doesn't work for you.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

In all seriosuness, who's top of the league?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Out of all the Pool fans, DC, you do the most sniping about our start to the season tbh.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Who's won it 9 times?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Utd are hypocritical bastards tbh. When they win 6-0 'just against derby' or similar they make it sound better then it is.

We've been getting the job done, you haven't.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I feel I was very good about not sniping (whatever the fuck that means) about you start of the season


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *Roma away.
> 
> The game i went too *
> Lazio away a few years ago, your fans bottled out of going due to threats.


Did you get hit around the had by any chance? It might explain alot.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Who's won it 9 times?


Who's got a silly usertitle?



Sorry that was low 



> Lazio away a few years ago, your fans bottled out of going due to threats.


So your 'arder than us are you?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I love how Liverpool are enjoying being in the title race Arsenal have....Chelsea have/are and who is still there at the top.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It doesn't matter what any of say in the end tbh.

It matters when people take it to heart more than others.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I would go to away European Games, bu My Mum won't let me take time of school.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Out of all the Pool fans, DC, you do the most sniping about our start to the season tbh.


He wont realise tho tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste did well though, he said he was going to ignore MUF and he did for about 5 minutes. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ste did well though, he said he was going to ignore MUF and he did for about 5 minutes. :side:


Meh, i aint breaking any rules, just heated discussion.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Id mark if MUF and Dre secretly have eachother on their buddy lists .

I hope to go to an away Europe game one day.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Who's got a silly usertitle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true you know.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Meh, i aint breaking any rules, just heated discussion.



*boring discussion. Ste vs MUF is very over played now. :$


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I would go to away European Games, bu My Mum won't let me take time of school.


Same, add cost to that aswell


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want to go to an Italian away game at some point, when I am out of Uni.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Come we go together :side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I agree with POD-MU. Liverpool are playing well at the moment but it won't last.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It might last though, you just don't know.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If your saying we should go together, i agree.

Also, it's normally Me and either KMW, or ILMJ vs Role Model and Man Utd Fan.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I agree with POD-MU. Liverpool are playing well at the moment but it won't last.


Can you guaran-damn-tee that (rock quote )?



> If your saying we should go together, i agree.
> 
> Also, it's normally Me and either KMW, or ILMJ vs Role Model and Man Utd Fan.


Yeah basically, and we get threatened, then give them angry rebuttals, then someone makes a joke and it all dies down.

*sighs*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's the whole point.

I reckon it will last.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:



> He wont realise tho tbh.


I admit I did. I tried to shut you up but you're Ego would not deflate so now I just laugh at United's lack of Goals to myself instead of bringing it in here. It is not as fun but will be worth it in the long-term.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

It might last but even if we dont win the league, Chelsea will.

Utd vs Liverpool on here will be so great....

Edit: ^^ We won the 2 games thats all that matters, What difference does it make. Goal difference :lmao.

I'm so chuffed Saha is back, He gave us that extra option this evening and it paid off. Please Please Please dont get injured again!!.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Can you guaran-damn-tee that (rock quote )


I can. 

If we all met up, it would be a riot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> That's the whole point.
> 
> I reckon it will last.


There's a general feeling around Liverpool that it will also.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I might be going to Kiev, depends what the cost of flying is and if i get time of work/college. (Depending on what day its on)

Best away trip ever apparently.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> If your saying we should go together, i agree.
> 
> Also, it's normally Me and either KMW, or ILMJ vs Role Model and Man Utd Fan.


Nobody ever wants to argue with me


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I love you Ally, that's why :side:

Kiev would be one of the places i wouldn't go.

a) Ukraine sucks really
b) Too cold


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't afford European games. I have to support me, my Girlfriend and Niece and pay Rent, Heating and all that other shit. Hell, I can't even go to watch Bournemouth anymore and I used to go all the time.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> If we all met up, it would be a riot.


:agree:

Everyone brings heads and we have a big rumble


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Nobody ever wants to argue with me


You suck, let's argue. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Kiev would be one of the places i wouldn't go.
> 
> a) Ukraine sucks really
> b) Too cold


Ukraine is the best place in europe to go to, from what i was told today.

And it isnt cold when we play them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's cold in summer there also.



I luv Mickie James said:


> :agree:
> 
> Everyone brings heads and we have a big rumble


Remember the banners we discussed taking? :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm gegging.

He isn't overrated, he is just shit. You can't be overrated, when you are shit.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

The debate has ended. Good debate lads. 

:lmao

I dunno why but I think he's a good player.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Remember the banners we discussed taking? :lmao


Very well  lol



> Ukraine is the best place in europe to go to, from what i was told today.
> 
> And it isnt cold when we play them.


What did you get in geography? Its one of the poorest countries in Europe, even amongst the eastern bloc it is not relatively well off, its economy is shite so lots of people are out of work and it is generally cold as fuck.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

We did my post go?. The case of the dissapearing post.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Me vs Enigma vs Deco, 3 Way Debate.
> 
> Topic : How overrated is Alan Smith .


Alan Smith isn't overrated, he's just immense


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I generally would avoid Eastern European away trips. Only good thin is that i hear there are lots of prostitutes.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

He shaged Cristiano Ronaldo's girlfriend as well, I was told. 

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Very well  lol
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get in geography? Its one of the poorest countries in Europe, even amongst the eastern bloc it is not relatively well off, its economy is shite so lots of people are out of work and it is generally cold as fuck.


The beer is like 30p a pint and the accomodation is cheap as fuck. Thats why its the best place to go to.

And a bit of cold shouldn't scare anyone.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Anywayz im cutting now, later guys, especially my friend MUF, Thomas.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Deco™ said:


> He shaged Cristiano Ronaldo's girlfriend as well, I was told.
> 
> :side:


Impressive....

To bad it cemented the fact he would be playing for Newcastle.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, i didn't double post back there btw :side:

It's not a bit of cold either, it's bitterly cold. Plus, you'll probably get attacked, and made into a male prostitute or something.

Edit: lmao, inabit Jamie.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Five times too.

:lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It is decent weather in October apparently, and when im with a thousand reds, i wont get attacked or made into a prosy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dre said:


> I'm gegging.
> 
> He isn't overrated, he is just shit. Y


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The post was deleted because it says Alan Smith is overrated, when he really isn't. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Momo has been great this season.



According to Ste.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Momo has been great this season.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Ste.


He has been though


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MOTD basically just shown how awesome we are with Saha.

And when Neville, Rooney and Ronaldo return against Everton, we'll only get better.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm slightly devestated Yakubu scored. All of my Blue Nose mates will be thinking he'll be theiur saviour, and giuide to Euorpe :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> MOTD basically just shown how awesome we are with Saha.
> 
> And when Neville, Rooney and Ronaldo return against Everton, we'll only get better.


I expect so, the good times will soon role again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think the whole debate that we had tonight should have been a massive rap battle.

Edit - And once again, I'm the only one spamming :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ OMFG YEAH.

Everton away will be tricky. I actually think that they could nick a point against you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I think the whole debate that we had tonight should have been a massive rap battle.


Would have been far more interesting.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo, we had a massive debate tonight
It was heated discussion, hater, no fight
With my extensive knowledge, i enialted Man Utd Fan
Like he was Black, and i was in the Klu Klux Klan


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone seen this?



> English soccer powerhouse Manchester United is investigating reports of a poolside prostitute party at the home of star striker Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> According to The Sun, Ronaldo invited five prostitutes to travel almost 100km from Leeds to the Brazilian’s mansion in Manchester for a six-hour romp with numerous United players.
> 
> ...


LOL at them calling him Brazilian. *insert RM's 'doh' smiley here plz*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Every game is tricky, but they are one of our best opponents, so i dont see us dropping points.

Rival fans will though, obviously.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> ^^^^ OMFG YEAH.
> 
> Everton away will be tricky. I actually think that they could nick a point against you.


With Ronaldo and Rooney returning, I'm sure we'll win, but if we went there with the team we put out in the first half today, I could see them getting something.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Saha will definetly start now, after todays performance.

I think Ronaldo and Giggs will replace Eagles and Tevez, with Rooney on the bench.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You'll more likely win, but there is a distinct chance they could get something....obviously.

Oh, and the paper makes that a load of bullshit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Saha will definetly start now, after todays performance.
> 
> I think Ronaldo and Giggs will replace Eagles and Tevez, with Rooney on the bench.


Yeah I can see that happening, Tevez really shouldn't start the next game and I can't see Fergie taking any sort of risk with Rooney.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im looking forward to Pompey vs Liverpool, im expecting dropped points there for Liverpool.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It will definitely be hard. If we come away from there with three points, it will show that we are genuine title challengers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it will be tricky but I can see Liverpool winning, but if they did slip up I wouldn't be all that surprised.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I hate being in America with the crappy MLS. I haven't paid attention this year, but I was always a Fulham fan. How are they doing now? I could use you Europe guys to keep me posted since I can't watch it on tv.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They're not doing too bad, had a bit of bad luck so far this season, but i think they look better than last year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just have to say I'm still miffed why our game with Everton is kicking off at 12pm on a Saturday when it's not on TV, unless they still haven't moved it yet...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Did brilliantly today to earn a draw from Spurs, doing alright but could end up being caught in a relegation battle due to a lac of consistency

As for Pompey, it'll be tough, but I think we'll really put our backs into it and try and win, we havbe the quality to do so.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Just have to say I'm still miffed why our game with Everton is kicking off at 12pm on a Saturday when it's not on TV, unless they still haven't moved it yet...


Someone i spoke too today said he thinks its being moved to 3pm, hes going to it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Just have to say I'm still miffed why our game with Everton is kicking off at 12pm on a Saturday when it's not on TV, unless they still haven't moved it yet...


I would of definetly thought it would of been on TV, iff it's not then that's pretty strange.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Someone i spoke too today said he thinks its being moved to 3pm, hes going to it.



That makes much more sense.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I could do with it being moved to 3pm also.

Unblock Plz.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That makes much more sense.


True, but hes already got a train booked for 8:30 in the morning, so hes gonna be in Liverpool for a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Poor fella.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I lol at how bad Liverpool is actually made out to be.

Unblock Plz MUF


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I might be going aswell, wont find out til next weekend tho.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

MUF unblock me if you would be so kind, I'm not that bad when you get to know me.
:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You are actually. I hate you. 

Sorry I forgot to ring you btw. :$


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> You are actually. I hate you.
> 
> Sorry I forgot to ring you btw. :$


a) How dare you, I love you tbh  (non ****)
b) And I know, all my mates where ringing me but you never :side:

I was upper anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> a) How dare you, I love you tbh  (non ****)
> b) And I know, all my mates where ringing me but you never :side:
> 
> I was upper anyway.


I was in Lower.

Not being in The Kop, and standing up all match = Minimal ratings.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> I was in Lower.
> 
> Not being in The Kop, and standing up all match = Minimal ratings.


Meh, I didn't mind it tbh. There where alot of juniors sitting by me though and one was kicking my chair so I kept standing up so he had no chance of seeing :smug:

The Kop is alot better though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I stand where ever i am, fuck the person behind me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Meh, I didn't mind it tbh. There where alot of juniors sitting by me though and one was kicking my chair so I kept standing up so he had no chance of seeing :smug:
> 
> The Kop is alot better though.


lmao. 

I had some thug who had blatantly bunked in next to me. I LOL'd.

Nothing beats the Kop though, standing for 90 minutes.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I know yeah, did you go the F.A cup game last season against Arsenal the one we lost 3-1 :side:
It was satnding for 90 mins everyone and it was an amaazing atmosphere, it was the JFT96 night.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That atosphere was emmense. Being on the Kop for those 6 minutes, is one of my better memories of last season. Probably my third best, after the Barca, and Chelsea matches.

LOL at me crying after the Chelsea match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You two should just go and do your lovefest on MSN tbh.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

It's ok to cry 
Football is one of the most important things in life being honest. And those nights where fucking amazing.

How do you reckon we'll do in the Champions League this season?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We are talking about something else on that though :$

We;ll probably get knocked out in the quarters or something IMO


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Use the Champions League thread for champions league discussion plz.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Use the Champions League thread for champions league discussion plz.


Oh shit, my bad.

And :lmao Ste 
Is it Premiership action next week or gay internationals?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O yeah, our bad :side: :$

Fucking Internationals.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm happy about in the internationals simply because it gives Rooney more time to get fit.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Argh Internationals suck.
Do you know when Gerrard will be fit to play again?


Rooney being fit can't stop Liverpool winning the title 

Just kidding :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A couple of weeks I believe.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

England want to use him in the upcoming internationals, so he's nearly fit now, provided he picks up no more knocks he'll be fit for Pompey.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

International weekends just piss me off, especially when some of our players might pick up injuries.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I bet one of Utd's players will get injuried, always happens. :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Only Crouch and Gerrard are there though, Ste and Stevie may not even play. Luckily they didn't pick Pennant, last thing we need is on form players getting injured.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I wonder if Pennant will ever get called up for England, I know some people have mixed views on him but I don't mind him myself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I much prefer SWP.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I think he's a good player SWP, I hope Chelsea play him alot this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It looks like they're going to give him a chance this year, finally.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Finally his proved that his still a good player.

I like Pennant & I think he should start all the time for Liverpool, but for England i prefer Phillips.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah I know, I was pleased to see him play against Birmingham at the start of the season so I hope he gets the games in. I remember reading rumours like last summer that he was coming to Liverpool for £15 million or something around that figure.
I marked


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

When he was at Birmingham i wasn't sure about him, but now i think his pretty good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I bet one of Utd's players will get injuried, always happens. :sad:


I bet Tevez gets injured against Australia :side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep, I heard Lucas Neill isn't to fond of Tevez.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

As good as Pennant has been, I would still prefer to have SWP. Pennant can sometimes, like the CL Final, do shit crossing, afetr getting into good positions. SWP is alot more consistant. Saying that, so far this season, they have both been to of the best players in the country,


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was impressed by Liverpool yesterday, but I do wonder how they'd cope if teams put 10 man behind the ball against them like they do against us.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have pace in our strikeforce now. With not putting men behind the ball, we are more likely to be able to catch other teams on the break, and Torres can capitalise.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Our pace upfront and on the wings, when they really put their back into it, are really going to give people some difficulties. People will will probably try and play defensive at times, but I think more often than not we'll be able to get through them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But as I said if there was 10 men behind the ball for almost 90 minutes, I wonder how well you'd do, Derby gave you so much space to work with it wasn't a surprise for you to score so many goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, we do have 2 of our 3 best players to come back, so I can only see things getting better for us.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I bet Tevez gets injured against Australia :side:


I'm suprised that Fergie is actually going to let him play against Australia :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Tevez has hardly shown that he's a needed player so far.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tevez has looked like he did at the start of last season for West Ham. You never know, he mighn't be an early season player :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Perhaps he's just a slow starter....

Or just slow, lawls


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll come good, but we need players at the moment who will make an impact right now, all we be fine for the next game though.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I think we have struggled a bit without Ronaldo the last 3 games. I know we didnt do well the first 2 games of the season, but hopefully in our next game, he can play a major role, and hopefully the flood gates will open, and we can score more than 1 goal.

Mind you, a win is a win, regardless of whether it is 1-0 or not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We played well against Pompey but our finishing let us down, hopefully against Everton with Saha now fit, that shouldn't be a problem.

At the moment all I care about is winning and keeping close to the top of the table.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'm suprised that Fergie is actually going to let him play against Australia :agree:


Tevez might just get a slight injury on his last training session before flying out, knowing Fergie :side:

I'm actually really disappointed at Riquelme not playing. He's the heartbeat of the Argentine national team and although we're still getting a lot of great players coming, Argentina will still be far from their best.

Also, Dein should GTFO. He's said that Arsenal will never win the Premier League again unless we accept foreign investment. What a ***.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You won't win the title again due to way you continue to play to be fair. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You won't win the title again due to way you continue to play to be fair. :side:


Perhaps :side:

But still. Obviously money plays a big part in success in football but it's not the be all and the end all. Sevilla were so close to winning the Primera Liga, and could have well won it if they weren't still involved in other competitions, last season and they don't have a quarter of the money that Barca and Madrid do. Also it certainly wasn't the Glazers' influence or money that won Man Utd the title last season, so I just think Dein's comments are completely idiotic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I had a good feeling that Glazer would somehow manage to completely fuck over Man Utd. I still have my reservations to how interested he is in the actual football, but i can't say he has fucked you over


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah we only spent 16 million last summer.

I was verry worried about the Glazers, no idea why though, only shitty thing they've done is the steady ticket price increase.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Saha has come back at the perfect time. Hope he keeps scoring the goals for us.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You would have had that sort of money regardless of whether Glazer bought you or not. Besides he's hardly given you a cash injection, or done anything really except for increase ticket prices.



> I had a good feeling that Glazer would somehow manage to completely fuck over Man Utd. *I still have my reservations to how interested he is in the actual football*, but i can't say he has fucked you over


No less than Liverpool's owners. Especially the one who's son used to play as a 'goal-tender'.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ticket Prices for football matches piss me off. Yeah, I get Everton for free, but at Anfield, it's 34.50 a match .

Could be worse though, if i was an Arsenal fan :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Liverpool chairmen seem like friendly blokes, their love for Liverpool is very put on though clearly, but at least they're making the effort.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why do you get Everton for free? Or are they just dirty cheap?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I only pay 24 pound a match, so the ticket prices dont bother me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have to have an adult ticket, or my ticket situation will be fucked.

And Gillett and Hicks seem to have a genuine passion towards football. Well, they seem keen to meet the fans, and singing YNWA, showed they cared enough for me.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I only pay $15AU (6 pounds) a match for Melbourne Victory, so I win :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Marine is 3 pound, and a season ticket is 45, so I win


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I met Gillette, he's an awesome bloke, he actually does seem to care about the football, they are american so their knowledge and "footy-speak" are a bit odd but they do care.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love it when American's talk about Football, simply for the comedy value.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It is quite laughable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BOSTON GOALS!!1


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I prefered the Spanish commentary, on Soccer AMs all sports show.

Shame I am never in when that is on anymore


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's funny how they use all these Gridiron and baseball terms when talking about it. It's really annoying listening to it for 90 minutes though on ESPN. They should hire British commentators like Australia do, Simon Hill & Spence Prior are legendary.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I couldn't bare to have to listen to yanks for 90 minutes every week though, would get rather boring after about a week.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Just out of interest, do any of you Brits remember old Spencer Prior? His bias against Man Utd is quite legendary, he said that Tottenham had two clear cut penalties against you and the you deserved nothing from that match. He's also in love with Martin O'Neill and declares him one of the best managers in the world. Complete legend.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have heard the name, can't say I remember him though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I might remember him if I heard him, but the name doesn't really ring any bells.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Emile Heskey has been recalled by Steve McClaren for England's forthcoming Euro 2008 qualifiers.


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I marked.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think he played most of his career in the Championship, but I know he had one year in the Premier League with Manchester City as he was on the field when Keane got a red card for hurting that Norwegian guy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Heskey will solve all Englands problems, well done Steve, great call!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

*L'arse:*

Almunia

Toure - Senderos - Gilberto - Clichy

Rosicky - Flamini - Fabregas - Hleb

Van Persie - Abebayor

*Pompey:*

James

Johnson - Pamorot - Distin - Hreidarsson

Lauren - Davis - Muntari - Taylor

Kanu - Utaka

-------------------------------

Porstmouth will win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Arsenal will win, but Pompey could well get a point.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see Arsenal doing what they do most weeks, sadly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Arsenals defense is wank.

Utaka will run them ragid.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fingers crossed that'll happen, but Pompey need to go out and get an early goal and not sit back, although they could destroy Arsenal on the break.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*After watching Torres yesterday, I think I can safely say that he's awesome. I thought he would suck before I saw him play, but how wrong I was. Two good goals yesterday, and he showed he's the total package.

And Saha, thank god he's back. I'm not the biggest Saha fan but we really need a strong, goal getting forward. And as for Ole, what a nice send-off. I just wish he could play one more game, and score one more winning goal *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll give Torres credit, he'll score more goals this season than I expected, maybe, and he's settled in quicker than I thought he would.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He settled in brilliantly. I thought there was a chance he might flop, but he has been great so far.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *After watching Torres yesterday, I think I can safely say that he's awesome. I thought he would suck before I saw him play, but how wrong I was. Two good goals yesterday, and he showed he's the total package.
> *


Yes as always he has showed he can play against a weak defence. Hes slowly winning me over but he has not proved his price tag.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's still got a long way to go, that's for sure.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

David James dancing in the tunnel = Ratings


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Steven Gerrard was apparently scared of David James :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

James is quite the legend.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-0 Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal scoring early always catches me off guard.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I was expecting Robin to take it, at least Ade's oponened his account.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sucks Arsenal scored, will be hard for Pompey to get anything out of this.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Yesterday I was watching Man U v Sunderland and the fans were singing You'll never walk alone, does anyone know why?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I can see this maybe ending 2 or 3 nil, maybe Pompey can get something on the break or a good set peice.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Yesterday I was watching Man U v Sunderland and the fans were singing You'll never walk alone, does anyone know why?


To piss of the United fans.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They're fans are thugs, you could tell they only came for a fight.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sunderland fans are thugs 

Everton fans, they are thugs :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I said they're thugs, you not understand. And Everton fans are pussys.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously, I randomly wore a Liverpool shirt in Gladder Street, under a hoodie, and nearly got fucking murdered.

They are probably as a group, the biggest thugs in the league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Seriously, I randomly wore a Liverpool shirt in Gladder Street, under a hoodie, and nearly got fucking murdered.
> 
> They are probably as a group, the biggest thugs in the league.


But the chances are they were all mouth, they weren't going to beat up a 15 year old kid in a Liverpool shirt....


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

A teacher in my school that is an Ipswich fan said that he thinks the West Ham and Leeds fans are pretty bad thugs also.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Dre said:


> Seriously, I randomly wore a Liverpool shirt in Gladder Street, under a hoodie, and nearly got fucking murdered.
> 
> They are probably as a group, the biggest thugs in the league.


obvoisly you have never walked though Sunderland wearing a Newcastle top. I did once and only the once, I was 14 at the time and got jumped by a bunch of 30 year olds.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If a city/pool/leeds fan wore their shirt in any of our ends, they would get murdered.

And we have a big group of thugs, but they only go to Euro aways.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ Congratulations on having thugs as fans.



Role Model said:


> But the chances are they were all mouth, they weren't going to beat up a 15 year old kid in a Liverpool shirt....


At the derby last year, there was someone sitting in their with a Liverpool shirt on. When Evertpon scored, he got surrounded, and hit repeatedly. I didn't see him again after that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ :lmao

West Ham fans are shits.


2-0 Fab.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, someone getting beaten up is awesome.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*He scored...again :no: No pressure on Pompy now though.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> A teacher in my school that is an Ipswich fan said that he thinks the West Ham and Leeds fans are pretty bad thugs also.


What a shit place to live :side:

Leeds are notably bad thugs.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Yeah, someone getting beaten up is awesome.


Not someone, a liverpool fan.

Fabregas scoring regulary is shocking.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Odd seeing Fab scoring, it'd be great for Arsenal if he could continue doing that as if he added that to his game he'd be even better.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Not someone, a liverpool fan.
> 
> Fabregas scoring regulary is shocking.



Nice sense of awesomeness.

Fabregas is clas, regardless of how far out his goal was from.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*When did this become a 'our thugs are better than yours' thread?

All football thugs are scum, whatever team they 'represent'.
They're all as bad as eachother to be honest. Scum.

Where's Utaka?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When did the thread ever become that?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *When did this become a 'our thugs are better than yours' thread?
> 
> All football thugs are scum, whatever team they 'represent'.
> They're all as bad as eachother to be honest. Scum.
> ...




Mod Plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThePower only averages 56 posts a day now, very disappointing.


Pompey have been awful.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's lowering towards my standards now :side:

I thought Pompey could prove challenging, obviously not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Villa put up more of a challenge against Chelsea later....


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

I thought Arsenal would be doubted upon. And I also knew that they'd prove them wrong. Fabregas scoring two out of the last four game isn't bad. I think we are contenders.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> ThePower only averages 56 posts a day now, very disappointing.


*Meh, I do what I can.

And yes, Pompy have handed Aresnal the lead. Once again, who is Kanu's strike partner???*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Utaka, clearly, but he really hasn't been in this game, but nor has his team mates.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

it looks like a good week for me in football, as Saints won 3-0, Liver beat Derby 6-0 and of course Pompey are losing 2-0 at there game at the moment.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Kranjar is on Lauren off. Thing that bugs me is why didn't he start the match? Kranjcar is a genius in the middle of the park. And why take Lauren off? He and Cambell are maybe there two best defenders.

RM, didn't notice Utaka to be totally honest. Hopefully we will now.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-1 now, Pompey have been shit though, they'll go and be brilliant against us now :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Those 2 goals were quick. Accrington Stantley > Pompy's defense.*

*Da Nuge! Kanu hasn't really done anything for Pompy since January last season. Brief run of form and that was about it. Clumbsy like Heskey.*

FFS, sorry for another damn double post. Can they just start merging them because I always forget i've posted 

Next DP and you're getting warning points, it's not hard to edit your last post.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Double Posting is how you have so many posts? :side:

I missed both goals


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *Those 2 goals were quick. Accrington Stantley > Pompy's defense.*


thats overreacting abit


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pompey have been very average which is great because their next game is of course against Liverpool.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

as it's full time now i can say this is the best weekend of the season so for as ;
Saints won 
Liverpool won 
Pompey lost


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Picks for MOTM? Mine is Toure, closely followed by Distin.
Almunia was pretty poor. I wanted to see Fabianski alot. Almunia apparently was complaining so thta's why he got a game.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why are Accrington Stanley everyone's go to crap team? I've been using Dag & Red for years now and I don't intend on stopping despite the increase of Accrington Stanley references.

Also, good win by Arsenal. It wasn't a brilliant performance and all three goals came from set-pieces and were sort of gifted to us but it was nice to see us make use of those opportunities. We created a bit too, Clichy was good as usual on the left flank getting a lot of balls into the box and set up Diaby brilliantly only for him to somehow head wide. Toure was great at the back and did well to keep Utaka at bay and covered well for Gilberto too when he had to play as a centre half, although Toure was at fault for playing Kanu onside when Senderos got the red card. Overall a promising performance but I'd like to see a little more sharpness from Ade and van Persie. Neither really got into good positions or gambled on crosses.



> Picks for MOTM?


Uh, tricky one. It was a good overall team performance. I'd also say Toure but he did make one costly error which lead to a red card, so I might have to go for Rosicky. Not only did he score, but he worked brilliantly with Fabs and Clichy creating all sorts of havoc and also worked hard and closed down Pompey well after we went a man down. Rosicky has to be my pick.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Villa are fielding a good team. Carew and Moore will be very good. Gabby on the wing is a bit crap, he's there best striker IMO, but still a good team. Good bench to.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think Villa will need to have as many quick players on the pitch as possible. They're not going to outplay Chelsea so going route one to Carew who can hopefully play it to on on-ruching attacker, Moore, Young or Agbonlahor will be how they'll look to play. I see Petrov sitting this one on the bench, with Barry slotting into the centre with Reo-Coker. Hopefully MON will see the light and play Curtis Davies on the right, whilst keeping the centre defence partnership of Laursen and Mellberg.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*That's when Davies is totally fit. Is he on the bench? Anyway, I agree with you - there going to have to use there pace to undo the Chelsea defence. Aggy on the wing should be lethal. Hopefully JC can bully the two centre-backs. There best chance would be to catch Chelsea on the break. Agbonlahor to Moore in a matter of seconds.*


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Chelsea miss Frank Lampard, a lot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea are looking very uninspiring. 

0-0 halftime.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

An alright first half, I can see Chelsea taking it though. :sad:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope not. 

Our defence has looked surprisingly solid, perhaps Zat Knight isn't a horrible addition.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why did Moore have to try and be a hero when Gareth Barry had an opportunity with heaps of space :sad:

Villa have taken the match too them but it almost seems inevitable that Chelsea will score. SWP has been everywhere and if he gets the final ball right that will be 0-1, all over, good night.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Manchester City have lost.

Wahey.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Barry couldn't have done much better though the ball was bouncing chances are it would have just hit him. Villa have been shit from defending corners, they've look like conciding every time, apart from that though they've defended well.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

omg, you're actually watching the match Steve?

True villa fan right there, staying up late on a school night.

We've looked a bit shaky off corners so far and if Laursen wasn't there we probably would be a goal down.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> We've looked a bit shaky off corners so far and if Laursen wasn't there we probably would be a goal down.


Leaping Laursen is legendary. But the threat posed by Terry, Drogba, and Alex from set-pieces is a scary thought.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate watching Chelsea games, because at the end when they've nicked it 1-0 you just wonder why you've bothered to watch it. :sad:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*ZAT KNIGHT!!!!!!!!! 1-0!*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

WHICH KNIGHT! ZAT KNIGHT!!!!!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Which Knight?









*IT'S ZAT KNIGHT!!!*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

What a Knight!

Great to hear that Knight has scored on his debut. He is a pretty good buy for us then.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*What was the score and who scored in City's game?*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ThePower said:


> *What was the score and who scored in City's game?*


Blackburn 1-0 Man City

Benni McCarthy scored for Blackburn. I believe that is the score you were after, wasn't it?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Drogba is pathetic


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

1-0. 

Aston Villa fans > Liverpool fans.

:side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Aston Villa fans > Liverpool fans.


 Thanks!

I hope we win the game now.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

PurpleMan said:


> Blackburn 1-0 Man City
> 
> Benni McCarthy scored for Blackburn. I believe that is the score you were after, wasn't it?


*Yeah thanks man :agree: I'm glad Benni has finally scored.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Good managing. Take off you're best player when chasing a game.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Glad I'm a Villa fan right now.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

are Villa still Winning?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2 FUCKING 0


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*YESS! 2-0!!!!!! Great finish! Game over.
My man Gabby Agbonlahor - future England legend. *


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Agbonlahor is a total legend.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

My lucky Villa shirt is working today.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

KME said:


> 2 FUCKING 0


I'm ecstatic.

This is a great result. GO VILLA!



KME said:


> Agbonlahor is a total legend.


He sure is, a great young talent for us.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Well done Villa. Im happy Chelsea have lost.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Get the fuck in! 

These cheating scum have been due a defeat.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

2-0! Chelsea loses! 

I'm just so glad Chelsea didn't get an undeserved point, as per usual.

Didier Drogba is injured too.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Trickindel said:



> Get the fuck in!
> 
> These mighty blues have been due a defeat because it is getting boring watching them win every week.



I am going to support Liverpool for the rest of the week.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking come on, well done Villa. Chelsea really weren't very good at all. Very pleased.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We're still top of the league  

:side:

Well done Villa, superb win. Get in!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*9 games since Chelsea have beaten Villa. Chelea are 4th now!*


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Now all we need to see is Liverpool and Arsenal lose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Drogba will be fine, I expect....


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm gonna go down the pub with my Villa shirt on and see the Chelsea marks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea really were wank, bout time a team punished them.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah. I thought we did well on the break.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Drogba deserved to be on the losing side, such a diving shit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Martin Laursen, Reo-Coker and Ashley (not Luke) Young were absolutely class. Great win, and good to see MON listened to my advice about dropping Petrov.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Villa played well and totally outclassed those chumps. :side: PAY NO ATTENTION TO THE SIG.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No team deserves to win when you wear a kit as horrible as that.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

You will be able to see them in the night Champions League games. Lamps is gay anyway and likes wearing it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im not bothered that Chelsea have lost.

I do care about City losing though


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

But Man Utd lost and no-one is making a big furore out of it.....


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's strange considering how adamant you are that Chelsea will be the only other team to challenge United in the Premier League.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bradley said:


> But Man Utd lost and no-one is making a big furore out of it.....


Huh??


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We lost to Sunderland, silly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh yeah Saha own goal, my bad. :sad:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

You lost to Man City.......


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah 2 weeks ago and Chelsea lost today, what's your point?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

a happy footballing day for me, and so far it looks like my sig could actually come true!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Bradley said:


> You lost to Man City.......


And we got ribbed for it, now its your turn


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, at Chelsea losing!

Bradley, what the fuck is your avatar about?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

He's a Liverpool fan for a week. Doofus.

Are Liverpool playing mid-week?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No. I don't think so.

Also, why has he become a Liverpool fan?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cause Chelsea lost and he's a baby.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, nice loyalty to his team shown then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's only a kid, even that's not much of an excuse. Guess he's a glory supporter though, most likely only started following Chelsea a few years back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's only two years, at the very most older than me, so that aint an excuse. :side:

If he is a gloryhunter, he pisses me off.

After his new found love of Liverpool, it won't suprise me if he is.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its clearly a joke.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I could never let myself majorly support another team apart from Marine, even in an avatar.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Its clearly a joke.


Silly joke, but it's Bradders, we should be used to his bizarre sense of humour.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

It's clearly a joke, not a funny one however...

Newcastle were awesome yesterday and we really should have scored three or four. Owen's goal was wrongly disaloud and we had other chances which should have been converted. Once Owen gets sharper which he should within the next couple of weeks we should be able to knock a fair few past some of the weaker teams.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Owen did waste several chances, I think now he's got that goal it should start working for him again in front of goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn;t see any of the Newcastle game, I just hope Owen does do well for you this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's now become one of those players you're just wondering how long it'll be untill he gets another injury, rather sad.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, he was the best striker in the world, or atleast finisher from 1999-2001 IMO. I hope he can get somewhere near that again, I doubt he will though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's been on the down for a while now, I doubt he'll ever be anything close to the player he once was.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, You never know, if he had have come back to us, instead of Newcastle, he might be near where he once was :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Random but for once I'm going to give Reo-Coker some praise because he was great today, easily the best I've seen him play for a long time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I only saw the last few minutes, my golf club was showing some jobber golf tournament on the TV instead


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Golf being shown in a Golf club, what are the odds?! :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was unaware there was any golf on, so me and my mate went down to play some snooker, and watch the match. We were so pissed at it not being on initially. It could have been on after 30 minutes, but it went to a playoff


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Really encouraged by todays result


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I heard an Everton fan in my golf club say something like:

'Shit, this could be Liverpool's year'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tbh you beat Derby who lost to Spurs 4-0, so yeah although it was nice, and you did do some nice play, it's not going to win you the title beating a team as shit as that at home.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Let's not get too carried away, but it is a great start for us and we have beatable teams coming up, it's going to depend as much on United and Chelsea as it will on our own performances.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Quality, msning it?

Arsenal and Liverpool the frontrunners so far, who'dve thunk it?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't help but get carried away :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All I know is it won't be a four horse race for the title, two or maybe just one team will drop out, you never know it might be us or Chelsea, it's just fair too early to really tell, it's September 2nd.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Pompey away is a game i expect Liverpool to slip up in, and then you have Porto away.

October will be tough for them, Totteham, Everton and Arsenal. All tough games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think it could actually develop into a 4 team Title race. It is all prediciting so far though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah if Liverpool win their next three games I'll be impressed. Although you should beat Birmingham at home...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Every team seems a lot closer than in previous years, and MUF how will Porto away affect our title chances?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have Pompey, Birmingham, and then who?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Every team seems a lot closer than in previous years, and MUF how will Porto away affect our title chances?


Did i say it would?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> We have Pompey, Birmingham, and then who?


No idea I was counting beating Porto away.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> We have Pompey, Birmingham, and then who?


Wigan, then Spurs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh. I think if we do, it would be definitely foolish to say we don;t have a good chance, atleast.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just checked, it's Wigan and Spurs in the Prem next, in amongst that is CL matches and Reading in the Carling Cup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Come the start of December we'll have a good idea, maybe after Christmas, it's around that time it usually turns into a two horse race.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm so chuffed about Chelsea loosing today, Great news!. It just proves how tough this league has become there is hardly any push over teams. Only one I can think of is Derby.

I can now see it being a four horse title race and to be honest it is going to be really exiting. But at the same time its going to be very nervous for us fans.

BTW Super Hot sig RM .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo needs to get me a ticket to the Birmingham match, so I can give my Mum a ticket, as her birthday present.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm off up to Upton Park with my Dad this month to see them play Boro. Quite exited about it. Should be a great day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I should be going to Pompey-Liverpool at FP provided everything goes well :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

West Ham should win, I'd expect. Was Mido playing yesterday for Boro, or is he injuried?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> West Ham should win, I'd expect. Was Mido playing yesterday for Boro, or is he injuried?


Yeah I hope they continue playing well after the 3-0 win against Reading. Mido was playing I'm sure he was. Pretty good signing he was for Boro. I cant believe how many strikers Spurs had.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boro suck, with no inspirtation from their 10 fans they will lose badly at Upton park :side: 

In all seriousness, barring a diasaster West Ham will win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The amount of people who go to Boro games is pretty pathetic, they might as well move to a smaller stadium.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> Boro suck, with no inspirtation from their 10 fans they will lose badly at Upton park :side:
> 
> In all seriousness, barring a diasaster West Ham will win.


I hope so, Gonna order my West Ham kit soon. They are my second team.

Does anyone think they will be in the relegation battle this season.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope so.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nah they won't, as soon as some of their injured players are back they'll be stronger, and they don't look half bad now, Bellamy looks like he'll do well for them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm don't think so either, all I know is Derby will be for sure, and by the looks of it Sunderland as well.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> Nah they won't, as soon as some of their injured players are back they'll be stronger, and they don't look half bad now, Bellamy looks like he'll do well for them.


No No No I was talking about Boro :agree: .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure about Boro really, I think they might struggle, but Mido looks like a good signing for them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh, well hopefully they will, but they actually look okay as of late, especially Mido  

Still think they'll be right down there losing alot of matches.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Bolton I think will be down there because they are inconsistant. Also I expect Reading to be down there because they seem to be slipping now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want Bolton to go down simply because I think Sammy Lee is a tool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bolton without Sam Allardyce look lost, Lee has them playing very different styles of football and it just isn't working, they're going to be relying ALOT on Anelka I think. Reading look ok at times, but are struggling right now, I think they'll stay up. I see Fulham and Birmingham being down there having to fight to stay up. Derby are the new Watford, they'll be the team everyone looks forward to playing when they need a pick-me-up and some points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anelka must be crazy to sign a new 4 year deal, guess the money must be good and he knows he'll be allowed to leave if the club goes down.

Derby are going to be the whipping boys this season, hardly a surprise though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

When do we play Derby?

If everyones fit, we could hit double figures...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saturday 8th of December at home, we should be flying by then.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I actually think that Bolton will do Ok this season, not as good as they did last season or seasons before. But I think that they will stay up and they do need Anelka fit if they are to have a chance. They definitely do miss Big Sam.

As for Derby they are certainly going to go down.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Saturday 8th of December at home, we should be flying by then.


Nice.

I'll probably go to the away game awell, as long as it is on the weekend.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Derby will finish 20th I think.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with you Tom, as always


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Derby, Wigan & Birmingham / Boro to go down, that's how i see it.

Can't see Derby winning a game for a while tbh. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, they'll come last by quite a large margin in my opinion, hell they may even break Sunderland's record low points at the end of the season record.....


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> I agree with you Tom, as always


Thanks man 

I went the pub today with my Dad to watch the Villa/Chelsea game and there was some baldy Everton fan sitting by me and he was being extremly racist to SWP 
And at full time he was shouting "It's going to be your year this year you murdering bastards"
It just shows how bitter the blue noses are.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby look pretty hopeless, why the fuck Miller has gone there I have no idea, he's not the greatest of players but you'd think he'd want to play in a winning team that's actually going places.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I went the pub today with my Dad to watch the Villa/Chelsea game and there was some baldy Everton fan sitting by me and he was being extremly racist to SWP
> And at full time he was shouting "It's going to be your year this year you murdering bastards"
> It just shows how bitter the blue noses are.


Yeah. Was he saying it will be our year, or is that a typo?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pathetic lowlife's racists, the worst type of person you can meet outside of rapists murderers and pedo's. Just deranged, horrible people. 

I'm waiting a while before I come close to preaching this is our year but just looking at our team now I do feel rather optomistic, moreso than I ever in a very long time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How people can still be racist in this day and age I don't know, just pathetic.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Yeah. Was he saying it will be our year, or is that a typo?


No he said It will be your year, this year.

If that makes it any more understandable.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I guessed the bald racist bastard Everton fan was talking about us when Tom wrote about the "muderers" part. What a wank stain that fan is


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom Ormo said:


> No he said It will be your year, this year.
> 
> If that makes it any more understandable.


I understood it.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I understood it.


Good 

And yeah Ben (KME) alot of my Everton mates are bitter bastards as well and often resort to the Murderer's chant.

It's just because their jealous and have nothing good to sing about their club.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> I guessed the bald racist bastard Everton fan was talking about us when Tom wrote about the "muderers" part. What a wank stain that fan is


Sounds like someone I know :side:

Tom, I'm pretty suprised an Everton fan actually said it will be our year.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've noticed Everton's victory songs usually end up being directed at us, very unpositive lot the blue side.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

So am I Ste.
I do think we have a good chance this year though.
I'm very happy that Torres has got off to a good start and scored 3 goals, also Voronin/Triple H/Hercules has been better than I expected so far.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ I agree, you spider.

Yeah, that makes me LOL. We don;t care what The Redshites say blah blah blah.

You can't fault their passion though.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> ^^^^ I agree, you spider.
> 
> Yeah, that makes me LOL. We don;t care what The Redshites say blah blah blah.
> 
> You can't fault their passion though.


:lmao at spider.
I can't wait till Everton slip up so all me mates can stfu.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They will shut up. I could't care how they do this season though, aslong as we finsih comfortably above them.

I'd mark if they somehow got relegated though :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Meh, I use to say I wanted them relegated but then are derby would be some jobbers like Wigan.
Being honest I love the merseyside derby especially as most of my best mates are blue noses.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I love it, but when we lose, school is a nightmare the next week.

I'll get murdered at it this year though.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Me and my mate Mikey have kick ass arguments about Liverpool and Everton and we always get seperated. A blue nose teacher even sent me out as I was singing YNWA 

And yes killed the bastard Spider


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well done, you overcame your fear :hb

I love the banter we manage to have, between me and my mates around derby time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You two should use MSN.

This thread turning into a chat between you two every night = lame. :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I know thanks, and also the wasps are beginning to fuck off now that Summer (which we never really had) is over.

And I know Ste , it's awesome


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have blocked Tom Ormo from my contacts on MSN, as he pesters me too much :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Good day today. A ok win for Arsenal. They have a great young squad but I still maintain they need some experienced heads and with Gilberto out of favour and seemingly on the move in January, they will struggle even with the fercious talent they have.

I am glad Chelsea lost. Despite them not being able to score much and not being that entertaining, they do get wins and when they lose, we will need to take advantage so the game in hand will be key, even thois early in the season.

I also read in The People that one reporter has a bet with someone that Tevez will score more goals than Torres. I can't say I agree to be honest, and that is not being bias but Torres has settled in well and 3 goals in less than a month is mighty impressive, whoever the opposition.

In regards to the Title race, I am undecided to who will be in the running. I do think it could be United, Blues and us but at the same time, any one of the teams, including us could fall out of the equation.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez most likely won't play enough to score more than Torres, unless Saha and Rooney get injuried.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Torres > Tevez tbh.

:side:

How did the Blackburn game finish off, I heard it was 1-0 and a player got sent off but there was still a bit of time left.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I <3 Torres at the moment, he's working hard, scoring, getting into great positions and has fit in brilliantly. Can't ask for much more at this early stage.

It finished 1-0 to Blackburn Tom, and another player got sent off too, Dunne for City.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Once Tevez starts scoring people will be back to creaming all over him to be fair, he just looks rather meh at the moment. But when he's playing well, he offers far more than Torres in my personal opinion.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Being honest, if I was Fergie, I would want Tevez playing as much as possible. The fact he is on a 9 Million 2 year loan now means that if he does not score 10 goals or a few more this season, it could be considered a waste of money. But at the same time, he could take 6 months to settle in like he did with West Ham.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Ben for the result.
Who do you prefer, Mascherano or Sissoko?
I know what Ste's answer will be already :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I really like Mascha, but nobody even compares to Sissoko.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tev was a workhouse at West Ham, running even though he doesn't have a great deal of pace, right now he looks knackered after just taking on a defender, not really sure what it is. 

Speaking of slightly unfit (joke).....Alex, anyone else think he looked a bit tired and vulnerable today?

I prefer Mascherano, he's just superb, but I have no beef with Sissoko, just don't want the guy to try passing and shooting too much. Whereas Masch can also do those two quite well as well as being a rock in CM.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Being honest, if I was Fergie, I would want Tevez playing as much as possible. The fact he is on a 9 Million 2 year loan now means that if he does not score 10 goals or a few more this season, it could be considered a waste of money. But at the same time, he could take 6 months to settle in like he did with West Ham.


Fergie's job isn't to think about getting value for money though, this isn't Chelsea where the people who cost the most and are on the highest wages get into the team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Shevchenko and Ballack get huge wages, don't think we'll see them playing much this season. 

Shevchenko, 30 pissing million and is like 4th choice now....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Speaking of slightly unfit (joke).....Alex, anyone else think he looked a bit tired and vulnerable today?


Eh he always looks like that to me, but I can see him taking a while to settle in.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Beletti looked good imo & SWP once again.

Is Shevchencko still inujured or just isn't Mourinho playing him? :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think he's fit again. Yeah Beletti looked good, not a surprise really as I've always thought he was class.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bellend got done by Young big time.

SWP was awesome today the more mins he gets the better he gets. Hes acctually got confidence now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SWP should never have been taken off, Malouda was pretty shitty especially his passing and set pieces.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

His set pieces were awful, i agree.

Drogba was very quiet, but Villa's defence was immense today, didn't give him anything.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well he had an injury coming into the game, I doubt that helped. Still no word on how bad he's hurt after going down at the end of the game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Barely noticed Malouda was even on the pitch, saw Drogba a few times, mainly either neing tackled or faking injury, he looked injured at the end, but he was diving all over the place the whole game so its hard to tell, he got his shirt tugged and had people coming onto the pitch treating his fucking face . SWP going off was the killer for me, taking your best player off when you're trailing is just suicide. Belletti was surprisingly quite good, still unsure he's what Chelsea needed, he's no spring chicken. 

Big shout for Young though, was a beast today I thought.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea don't seem to care about the age of their players when buying them really, I guess because they've got the money to just replace them easily.

All of Villa's young guns were great, such good English talent.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Villa will be very good in a few years, the young talent they have is outstanding with the experience of Barry in the team and a great manager like Martin O Neill I see them doing well in a few years once their players get a bit older and wiser, just as long as they keep their killer pace. Defense is solid too, Bouma, Mellberg, Davies and Laursen are rocks at the back at times and Knight looks like a nice addition. Midfield is mixed with pace and experience, up-front is somewhat lacking, needs work and they have a good young goalkeeper on loan from us they may well buy permanently..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And no team comes along and takes them and turns them into nothing but bench warmers.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, hopefully O Neill doesn't budge and realises he has some very talented players there and ones he really needs to keep.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect he does, I hope they continue to develop and progress because there really is some promising talent in that team. Hopefully none get any major injuires because that can such a big impact on young players.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Definetly, especially Young, i was impressed by him today.

It'll be interesting to see how he fits in with the England setup.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Good to wake up and see that Arsenal performed strongly ! Fabregas scored again! Hes becoming a good goalscorer now 

A shame it didn't end 4-1 though..next time Diaby


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Agbonlahor and Young were apparently emmense yesterday.

Can't say I hope Drogba recovers quickly :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Young was especially fantastic, Agbonlhaor was good, and will always be a legend for that goal, but not on Young's level yesterday.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure he'll be fine, it's Drogba after all...


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Laursen deserves the most praise, I consider him to be the MOTM. He kept Drogba pretty quiet throughout the match and won pretty much everything in the air. Young has been absolutely fantastic in the last couple of games and is always a constant threat, just as Agbonlahor has been.

If we can beat City away in a couple of weeks I'd be absolutely stoked.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He did quite a few last ditch tackles, i'll give him that.

I'd be suprised if Drogba's injury indicates he will be out for a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seeing as the next league game is two weeks away, I'm sure he'll be fit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, stupid Internationals. They piss me off so much.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think he left some of the tackles a bit too late and looked shaky at times, but at the end of the day he made the tackle and deserves alot of credit.

Stupid Internationals  I hate the break, I just want the Premiership to continue


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Same. Oh well, no matches next Saturday can come in handy :side: :lmao


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I hate internationals too, i don't see the point in having them this early in the season. Great results yeasterday, I'm so pleased Arsenal won, and won comfortably too but it should have been 4-1, Diaby should have put away that header. Watched the Chelsea/Villa match on MOTD, Villa looked very good, Young and Agbonlahor looked great, they have a great young team there with plenty of English talent.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're just getting into the season then the good old boring internationals come along and break the flow.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:agree:

I normally go to watch Marine when it's internationals, but they're away from home this weekend. They're in the relegation zone also  :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THEY'RE GOING DOWN.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

England will lose both, Benayoun will destroy England :side: 

But seriously, they just get in the way and normally just cause problems at clubs and just generally bore us all to tears.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark is Yossi scored against us.

Also, Marine were actually pre season favourites for their league, so unlike Oxford, they won't be getting relegated anytime soon :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oxford aren't going to be getting relegated soon, they're one of the favorites to go up back into the Football league tbf.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oxford aren't going to be getting relegated soon, they're one of the favorites to go up back into the Football league tbf.


Then get relegated back down :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They got relegated last season though didn't they. That must have been nice.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I thought they lost a penalty shootout to Exeter in a playoff semi final.....

They were in the football league before that, got relegated then failed to come back up on first attempt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Totally correct.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I wrote penalty shooutout twice, second part was meant to mean play-offs :side: 

I watched that match, Oxford keeper missed a pen I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Oxford kept hitting the post I seem to remember, glad I didn't bother going, would have been rather annoying. No team has gone straight back up so yeah it was clearly not meant to be.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Great teams never lose Penalty shootouts, when it matters :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Go on Ste you have to mention 2005 at least once a day, might as well get it out of the way early.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I remember the keeper hit the post, but then he saved the penalty to keep you in it, then I think you missed again and they won. Or something like that.

We are dangerously good at penaltys, that loss to Pompey was annoying though.

Maybe Ste was talking about the League Cup Final 2001? Or the FA Cup Final 2006 Or the CL Semi Final last season?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was actually a reference to the FA CUP Final, but i suppose it could also be about the greatest day in history :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> I remember he hit the post, but then he saved the penalty to keep you in it, then I think you missed again and they won. Or something like that.


It was quite enjoyable, apart from the result.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Jose Mourinho said Chelsea deserved a point.

:lmao

What a fucking twat.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They were all over Villa but without really doing anything, they created hardly any chances and didn't deserve anything from the game.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Exactly.

:agree:

He's worse then Arsene Wenger, sometimes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Arsene Wenger is such an asshole when he is losing. Mourinho is all of the time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Never thought there would be a manager I dislike more than Wenger, then Jose turned up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think I hate Fergie more than both of them :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Your hate for him is mostly jealousy though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

And the fact he never stops chewing :side:

Anyway, Shankley fucks Fergie :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You're all just jealous of Wenger :side:

Wenger calling van Nistelrooy a cheat was quite legendary.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wenger has at least got a sense of humour now, well sort of. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was funny yesterday when he was questioned about signing a new contract. 

Mourinho is funny in his own weird way...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jose's alright when he's not talking shit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mourinho is amusing when Chelsea are losing.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

He is also good when Chelsea get injuries. No other team gets injuries like Chelsea.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's a fuckwit. End of.

His broken record of the 'better team lost' when they lose is idiotic.

I heard the owner walked out after they were down 2-0.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, Abramovich walked out after Agbonlahor scored. Who could blame him though?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He actually just went down to the dressing room.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fans, in general, who walk out, before the final whistle make me laugh, how much money they waste.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, because he's diappointed in them. Look how much he's taking out of his wallet.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He isn't taking that much out of his wallet compared to what he actually has.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> He is also good when Chelsea get injuries. *No other team gets injuries like Chelsea*.


We get worse and more injuries then Chelsea. At one point we could make a decent starting 11 and a bench with our injuries alone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Fans, in general, who walk out, before the final whistle make me laugh, how much money they waste.


Totally, I've never seen the point in leaving early, apart from traffic I suppose.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Leaving early is just a waste, was watching 'Sport Matters' the other day and they were showing people who walked out at half time in Istanbul and also how fans walked out in Barcelona just before United scored those 2 goals. Justy silly, anoything can happen in football, by leaving out of frustration you could well miss something very big. United fans leaving in their thousands 5 minutes before the end against Sunderland was just ridiculous, they didn't even have reason to leave.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously, We were fucking Derby on Saturday, and yet quite alot of our fans lefft with 5 minutes left. Yeah, we;d won, but jesus chirst, don;t you wanna see more goals?

Getting out of Anfield is impossible though.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Seriously, We were fucking Derby on Saturday, and yet quite alot of our fans lefft with 5 minutes left. Yeah, we;d won, but jesus chirst, don;t you wanna see more goals?
> 
> Getting out of Anfield is impossible though.


I know, I went a match with my mate last year at Anfield and we had to leave on like 82 minutes because his Dad was in a car outside and cba waiting, but I never missed anything.
On Saturday I stayed to the end and so did most people sitting by me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There were lots, and lots of people filterring out early on.

I did LOL though at the Derby fans randomly chanting about Man Utd at the end though.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> There were lots, and lots of people filterring out early on.
> 
> I did LOL though at the Derby fans randomly chanting about Man Utd at the end though.


:lmao
Same and them singing "We want one".


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Old trafford is a bastard to get out and away from, so i understand why people leave early. I never have though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

As I said on Saturday, they were better than the majority of fans you see at Anfield.

Maybe I am just saying that because I was sitting in Anny Road for a change :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> As I said on Saturday, they were better than the majority of fans you see at Anfield.
> 
> Maybe I am just saying that because I was sitting in Anny Road for a change :side:


I usually sit in the Kop. Also I liked the Wigan fans alot, I LOL'd when they tossed the inflatable doll around.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Wigan took about 50 fans to Newcastle the other day, pathetic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boro and Wigan fans are generally the worse for actually going to games. 

The gaps at the Riverside is really bad, they should move to a smaller stadium really.










And that's the busy part of the stadium.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I will never understand why my Mum gave up her season ticket up when The Kop became all seater. It just made it incredibly hard for me, until my cousin emerged, to get tickets.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I have only been on the season ticket waiting list for like a year or something, I hope I get mine when the new stadium is built, but I think I will still have to wait a few years.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

How much do season tickets cost for Liverpool?, Gotta be over 1,000?.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I think around 640.

My cousin is on the waiting list, eventhough he already has 4 season tickets, and 3 prioity tickets or something. He's been on for something like 10 years


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Old trafford is a bastard to get out and away from, so i understand why people leave early. I never have though.


Yeah the traffic is awful, me and my Dad usually park far away from the ground then once the games finished run to the car.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hopefully the new stadium will clear up the list alot and reduce the waiting time by alot of years.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You can't actually park by Anfield, for fear of:

a) Not being able to get out
b) Getting your car fucked.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Id consider leaving early if we were loosing 6-0 to Derby other than that I wouldnt .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame for you that the new stadium looks horrid.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Quiet fool 

Getting out of OT was a nightmare when I went there, all very crowded amd alot of pushing and shoving to get out, worth it though considering the result that day


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> You can't actually park by Anfield, for fear of:
> 
> a) Not being able to get out
> b) Getting your car fucked.


My mate's Dad parks in the school by Everton's ground.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> My mate's Dad parks in the school by Everton's ground.


Goodison is so much easier to get to than Anfield. Sometimes my Mum just drives up, and drops me by the ground, others, i have to walk Fountains Road :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> ^
> Quiet fool
> 
> Getting out of OT was a nightmare when I went there, all very crowded amd alot of pushing and shoving to get out, worth it though considering the result that day


Was it the 1-0 game with the Murphy penalty? I remember being at that game, so depressing.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

RM do you have the picture of Keeley in last years Utd kit, I seen it on the net but forgot to save it now I cant find it. Wanted to make a sig out of it .


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Was it the 1-0 game with the Murphy penalty? I remember being at that game, so depressing.


Yep, that one


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> RM do you have the picture of Keeley in last years Utd kit, I seen it on the net but forgot to save it now I cant find it. Wanted to make a sig out of it .


Naaa I don't have it, the quality of it was pretty shitty I seem to remember, that's why I never used it.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Goodison is so much easier to get to than Anfield. Sometimes my Mum just drives up, and drops me by the ground, others, i have to walk Fountains Road :sad:


Yeah or I sometimes walk through Stanley Park.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Murphy made a habit of scoring against you didn't he :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Yep, that one


You were very lucky that day, can't you remember you doing much, Giggs and Ole missed some solid/good chances near the end of the game, but we didn't play well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Yeah or I sometimes walk through Stanley Park.


Fountains Road is a fuckin killer.

Then there are always some thugs saying:

'Mind Ya Car mate'.

Stanley Park is disturbingly big aswell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You were very lucky that day, can't you remember you doing much, Giggs and Ole missed some solid/good chances near the end of the game, but we didn't play well.


It was a weird old day, I remember just waiting for you to score because we weren't doing much, Ronaldo swore really loud at the referee at one point, I lol'd at that, when we got the peno and Spud stepped up I knew we'd be alright though, he has some kind of power over you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> It was a weird old day, I remember just waiting for you to score because we weren't doing much, Ronaldo swore really loud at the referee at one point, I lol'd at that, when we got the peno and Spud stepped up I knew we'd be alright though, he has some kind of power over you.


Yeah it was a pretty flat game, one of the dullest between us for a while, it was odd for it to be kicking of at 3pm as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That annoyed me, I like our games being early kick-offs due to the fact I don't have to wait around worrying myself about the match all day :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The game lacked the bite/spice and atmosphere compared to other meetings as well, and losing in such a silly way made the long drive home that much worse.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> That annoyed me, I like our games being early kick-offs due to the fact I don't have to wait around worrying myself about the match all day :$



Every Champions League game, after the league stages, I am in a terrible state all day at school


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's always nice to have something to look forward to all day, usually makes the day go slower though.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Every Champions League game, after the league stages, I am in a terrible state all day at school


I love the buzz around school, everyone is talking about it and the teachers stop talking about the subject and talk about the match, it's great.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Days go slow as hell when I'm waiting for a big match, I normally get really nervous when it comes on though, even if we aren't playing a ery good team, we need to have scored a goal to calm me down, luckily we've done that every game this season and we've always scored first so I've been calm.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> I love the buzz around school, everyone is talking about it and the teachers stop talking about the subject and talk about the match, it's great.


The day of the Barca match, and Chelsea at home, aswell as the final was brilliant, but at the same time, shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm now used to us not scoring early and not playing well, when we turn it on again, I'll be in for a shock. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How anyone can say Hyppia is anywhere near as good as Carra is beyond me :no:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Tom Ormo said:


> I love the buzz around school, everyone is talking about it and the teachers stop talking about the subject and talk about the match, it's great.


*I wish my teachers started talking about football matches randomly during lessons. That would be awesome.*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> How anyone can say Hyppia is anywhere near as good as Carra is beyond me :no:


I don't reckon he is, but i think Hyppia is an ok defender, not as good as Carragher though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hyypia used to be near Carraghers level, his old partnership with Henchoz was the most feared in the prem. Now? No, he's nowhere close to Carragher, he's still a rock when he gives it his all and it's always nice to see him in the squad from time to time, but as good as Carra he is most certainly not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hyppia was much better a few years ago, but yeah he's rather average now.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Found the pic, Not bad quality either .


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I know what you mean about busy stadiums. When I go and watch Bournemout, I park up by the Motorway beside the ground, about a mile up the road. It is a good road to get out of as you can get straight across. I get home 30 minutes earlier than some of my work mates.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It takes me 5 minutes to get away from the ground. Thats because im not fucking stupid and dont park in a busy area.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you even drive 

And everywhere within about a 20 minute walk of Anfield is incredibly busy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> It takes me 5 minutes to get away from the ground. Thats because im not fucking stupid and dont park in a busy area.


Exactly. Sometimes when we have a big crowd, I go into the Queens Park beside the ground for a Pint. That takes a few hours and by then it is all calm and I can drive home. Easy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ah fuck, just found out im gonna be on a plane we play Sunderland on Boxing day. That'll be the 1st match i've not seen live in years 

At least its not a home match.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

POD-MU said:


> Found the pic, Not bad quality either .


the Arsenal version was alot hotter

Talking of busy grounds my beloved Hereford United have a massive Car Park and the ground is 5 mins walk from city Centre so parking is never a problem. I really think we could reach Play-off's this year


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Talking of busy grounds my beloved Hereford United have a massive Car Park and the ground is 5 mins walk from city Centre so parking is never a problem. I really think we could reach Play-off's this year


Good to see a Hereford supporter on here. I live in Hereford and they are my second team, mainly because I was born there. They do have a very big car park, but the stadium doesn't hold that many people( obviously), but it is a good ground. Shame about the sponsors though. I just hope that they can get promoted this season, we really should have done it a couple of seasons ago when we had like 93 points I believed we had.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

PurpleMan said:


> Good to see a Hereford supporter on here. I live in Hereford and they are my second team, mainly because I was born there. They do have a very big car park, but the stadium doesn't hold that many people( obviously), but it is a good ground. Shame about the sponsors though. I just hope that they can get promoted this season, we really should have done it a couple of seasons ago when we had like 93 points I believed we had.


WOW, I've never seen you on these forums before, where bouts in Hereford do you live?

Sun Valley maybe a shitty sponsper but they have put alot of money into the club over the years.

The start to the season has been very impressive, yet to lose a game and some top away wins and lets not forget the amazing Carling cup victory over Yeovil(oh what a piss-up we had after that game.lol). Just SO annoying we cant seem to win at home in the league.

Theo Robinson has been a godsend this season, I doubt he will be at the club next year, I can see him playing in the championship


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I went past Herefords ground once, total shit-hole.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I went past Herefords ground once, total shit-hole.


the difference between Edgar Street and Old Trafford is REAL players play at edgar street-not over payed, ego-tisitc divas.

And for the record there are alot more worse grounds in the league


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with everything mrchrisieclass has said.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> the difference between Edgar Street and Old Trafford is REAL players play at edgar street-not over payed, ego-tisitc divas.


LOL, Shutup.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> *the difference between Edgar Street and Old Trafford is REAL players play at edgar street-not over payed, ego-tisitc divas.*
> 
> And for the record there are alot more worse grounds in the league


:lmao

That might be the stupidest think I've read on here for a while.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> WOW, I've never seen you on these forums before, where bouts in Hereford do you live?
> 
> Sun Valley maybe a shitty sponsper but they have put alot of money into the club over the years.


I live in Belmont, just past the Tesco up there. The place where I do most of my shopping. Yes Sun Valley is a good sponsor for us, but they do make the town stick like a shit hole, well sometimes they do and especially if you live round the factory area.



mrchrisieclass said:


> The start to the season has been very impressive, yet to lose a game and some top away wins and lets not forget the amazing Carling cup victory over Yeovil(oh what a piss-up we had after that game.lol). Just SO annoying we cant seem to win at home in the league.


It has been a very good start to the season, I just can't believe that I forgot that we were promoted last season. I was jumping for joy when that happened, I was really happy for them to get back into league football.

It's a shame that we lost in the Carling Cup against Birmingham but they gave it their best shot and didn't loose that badly to them. Yeah hopefully we can start to win at home, but at least we are winning away, which is good and I hope that we can keep it up.



Man Utd Fan said:


> I went past Herefords ground once, total shit-hole.


Of course you would say that, you are probably comparing it to one of the best grounds in the world( Old Trafford). They get a lot more money pumped into it than Hereford United’s ground does.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> :lmao
> 
> That might be the stupidest think I've read on here for a while.


It's not the first time the guy has made me laugh out loud, so I give him props for that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Coventry have been given 11,000 tickets, but since they have made the ticket prices ful price (£35-£45), they wont even sell half of that.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

PurpleMan said:


> It's a shame that we lost in the Carling Cup against Birmingham but they gave it their best shot and didn't loose that badly to them. Yeah hopefully we can start to win at home, but at least we are winning away, which is good and I hope that we can keep it up.


lol, i have a friend who works at tesco belmont, might be moving there myself in the coming months.

I went to the Birmingham game and we done ourselves very proud, cant say enough how impressed i was with the fitness our boys showed agaisnt a prem team. The second half we showed we were true contenders this season, it was so good to chant "we are going up, i said we are going up" again.

and on a side note i love how you Man U fans cant take it ure squad are full of divas, seriously our players walk to the gorund on Match day and talk to the fans-thats REAL Players. I bump into the players around town and in the clubs and they have a chat and what money they earn they WORK for it, they dont get sod-knows how many thousand a week.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> and on a side note i love how you Man U fans cant take it ure squad are full of divas, seriously our players walk to the gorund on Match day and talk to the fans-thats REAL Players. I bump into the players around town and in the clubs and they have a chat and what money they earn they WORK for it, they dont get sod-knows how many thousand a week.


The same goes for every prem team, idiot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Stop the flaming please :side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> The same goes for every prem team, idiot.



I totally agree-thats why i follow the League 1 and 2 more than the prem but i will say man U are a touch worse than all the others


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mr CC always gives me a good laugh :lmao

If the players _could_ walk around town and chat to people I'm sure they would. But they can't, they're famous because they're amazing players and they'd be mobbed if they waltzed around chatting in the street. It's the same with all premiership players, not just United's, granted you say you prefer league 1 and 2 but if I recall you're rather fond of Arsenal, no?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> lol, i have a friend who works at tesco belmont, might be moving there myself in the coming months.
> 
> I went to the Birmingham game and we done ourselves very proud, cant say enough how impressed i was with the fitness our boys showed agaisnt a prem team. The second half we showed we were true contenders this season, it was so good to chant "we are going up, i said we are going up" again.
> 
> and on a side note i love how you *Man U* fans cant take it ure squad are full of divas, seriously our players walk to the gorund on Match day and talk to the fans-thats REAL Players. I bump into the players around town and in the clubs and they have a chat and what money they earn they WORK for it, they dont get sod-knows how many thousand a week.


*Manchester United/United/Man Utd please

I'm pretty sure they're 'REAL' players, else they wouldn't be playing for a top club.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> I totally agree-thats why i follow the League 1 and 2 more than the prem but i will say man U are a touch worse than all the others


How the fuck would you now?

I've met Scholes, neville, giggs, Van Der Sar and Ferdinand and talked to them all normally.

Brown, Fletch and Saha are fine to talk to aswell, according to my Dad.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> Mr CC always gives me a good laugh :lmao
> 
> If the players _could_ walk around town and chat to people I'm sure they would. But they can't, they're famous because they're amazing players and they'd be mobbed if they waltzed around chatting in the street. It's the same with all premiership players, not just United's, granted you say you prefer league 1 and 2 but if I *recall you're rather fond of Arsenal, no*?


I am fond of Arsenal, my fav prem team, but i say the same about them



enigma said:


> Manchester United/United/Man Utd please


we call them many different names whrre i come from and belive me you will find them alot more offensive than man U, Ure lot are probably the most hated club around here behind Shrewsbury

and when i say 'Real' players-i mean players who know what it is like to have to pay the bills every week, to have to shop round for a decent second hand car etc, The way i look at it is if i'm gonna support a team,put my hopes in them week after week, drink to them win or lose -i want it to be a team of players who live in the real world and know the reality of money


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mr CC, you're pretty deluded. 

Of course they know what it's like to pay the bills and stuff, quite a lot of Premiership players will have started out somewhere smaller. 

And LOL at you calling them 'divas'. The majority of them I'd say don't do it for the money and the fame, they do it to play at the highest level. People like Neville, Giggs, Scholes, Rooney, Carragher and probably Gerrard wouldn't do it for the money. Just because they're in the press doesn't mean they're overpaid stuck up bastards.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Mr CC, you're pretty deluded.
> 
> Of course they know what it's like to pay the bills and stuff, *quite a lot of Premiership players will have started out somewhere smaller. *And LOL at you calling them 'divas'. The majority of them I'd say don't do it for the money and the fame, they do it to play at the highest level. People like Neville, Giggs, Scholes, Rooney, Carragher and probably Gerrard wouldn't do it for the money. Just because they're in the press doesn't mean they're overpaid stuck up bastards.


Most prem players are picked up at schoolboy age these days-they havnt worked a 9-5 job

and you honeslty belive its not bout the money? you're the deluded one


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What Mr CC is saying is right in part.

Players at the grass roots level, more than not, don't care about the money or fame, even if they could have some, they care about the football. Obviously the top guys care about the footy, but some of them, like Lampard, who was holding out for something like 140k a week, don't appear that way. Obviously he goes have a love of football, it just appears that the money is what motivates him, and not football.

And Gary Neville is fine 

EDIT: Gerrard's thinking of going to Chelsea didn't exactly fill me with confidence about his money.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

^ GTFO 
I mentioned Gerrard because he was one of the first players to come to mind tbh. Alright then, replace him with Sissoko. :side:



mrchrisieclass said:


> Most prem players are picked up at schoolboy age these days-they havnt worked a 9-5 job
> 
> and you honeslty belive its not bout the money? you're the deluded one


I said the majority would do it to play at the highest level. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the likes of Gary Neville and Ryan Giggs play for United because its the highest level, where they're constantly challenged. They don't strike me as money-hungry players.

I'd rather play in the Premiership for the thrill, challenge and opportunity than the money.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> And Gary Neville is fine :shocked:


You have to try and start something dont ya? :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was meant to be implied as a joke, obviously it went above you.

Swapping him with Sissoko is quite acceptable.

I'd say Chelsea players, are, obviously more hungary for money than United.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MUF vs Dre II



I'm accepting bets now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Make Love, Not War.

This unhappiness is ruining my vibes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wowowowow.

I said a Joke, or something that was meant to be interpretted as a joke, and he didn't get it. No Biggie.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So Hereford players are real players because they are poor?

That right there is TNA logic.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Wowowowow.
> 
> I said a Joke, or something that was meant to be interpretted as a joke, and he didn't get it. No Biggie.


The people want a MUF/Dre II 

Or actually, we might be on something like VXIIVXIII but whatever.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

All players like the money, you'd be crazy not to, but a player will celebrate more about doing well for his team than he will about getting money. Players get in the game because they love it, they become good because they have a passion for it. The players who play in leaues 1 and 2, and this isn't being harsh, simply aren't of the level of Prem footballers, they work 9-5 and pay bills because they have to they aren't as good as the players in higher leagues. They'd sell themselves out to play Premiership football for big money anyday of the week, let nobody convince you ohterwise.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> The people want a MUF/Dre II
> 
> Or actually, we might be on something like VXIIVXIII but whatever.


I doubt Role Model does, and he is in power :side:

It is easy for us to say we would play for free and all, but we aren't getting offerred excessive amounts of money.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Enigma said:


> I said the majority would do it to play at the highest level. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the likes of Gary Neville and Ryan Giggs play for United because its the highest level, where they're constantly challenged. They don't strike me as money-hungry players.
> 
> I'd rather play in the Premiership for the thrill, challenge and opportunity than the money.


True the likes of Neville and Giggs prob do play these days for the challenge, cuz lets face it the days when they have had to worry bout money is long behind them



Man Utd Fan said:


> You had to try to start something didn't ya?


Now that is rich coming from you



Emperor DC said:


> So Hereford players are real players because they are poor?
> 
> That right there is TNA logic.


Hat of to ya, made me smile.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Not on the same topic as you guys but I'm just thinking about the amazing team we are going to have when Rooney and Ronaldo comes back. When they both get on form and also Tevez and Saha get on form then I can see us going on one great run.

---------------VDS-----------------

-Neville-----Rio-----Vidic-----Evra

-Ronaldo---Hargreaves/Anderson/Carrick---Scholes/Giggs/Nani

----------Rooney--------Tevez---------
-----------------Saha---------------- 

That team would be amazing.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez can fuck off to the Bench, he doesnt deserve to start.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd have Tevez on the bench too.



Dre said:


> I doubt Role Model does, and he is in power :side:
> 
> It is easy for us to say we would play for free and all, but we aren't getting offerred excessive amounts of money.


Role Model loves me.


I hope :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I think he must be offline, we can run riot 

I get the feeling Tevez will become good again, don't know whether it will be similar to how he did last season, or earlier.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL at people thinking Tevez is shit, I'm sure he will come good in a few games.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nobody thinks he's shit. Well, I don't, I'd just rather have Rooney/Saha together.




Role Model's profile said:


> Last Activity: Today 10:03 PM


It's all falling into place :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Rap Battle?



POD-MU said:


> LOL at people thinking Tevez is shit, I'm sure he will come good in a few games.


Especially when they were calling him the saviour of West Ham last season. Which he was ofcourse.

Give him a chance FFS.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> *^^^ Rap Battle?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so.

Edit, so I'm not spamming 



BBC said:


> Hull City are set to unveil former Nigeria international Jay-Jay Okocha as their new signing on Tuesday, according to BBC Radio Humberside.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who spent four years at Bolton Wanderers, was in the directors' box watching the Championship side's game at Blackpool.
> 
> The midfielder has been playing for Qatar SC since his release by Bolton last summer.


Didn't know he was 34 



BBC said:


> Michael Ballack has not been included in Chelsea's squad list for the Champions League group stage as he continues his recovery from surgery.
> 
> The 31-year-old Germany midfielder had an ankle operation in the summer and the club suggested he may not be back playing until the end of October.
> 
> "We hope Michael's recovery is as quick as possible," read a Chelsea statement.


Good. 
I wasn't online yesterday, so MARK THE FUCK OUT that Chelsea lost. Anyone know how bad Drogba's injury was?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Nobody thinks he's shit. Well, I don't, I'd just rather have Rooney/Saha together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was more aimed at MUF, I think I would be correct in saying he doesnt like him atm. It will all change in the future.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo Role Model has gone to sleep
Thankgod, I secretly think he's a creep
I hope to god David doesn't see this
Or i'll be banned until Christmas.

BALLIN


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> I think so.
> 
> Good.
> I wasn't online yesterday, so MARK THE FUCK OUT that Chelsea lost.* Anyone know how bad Drogba's injury was?*


I'm not sure, i reckon he'll be back next game because of Internationals, i doubt Lampard will though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Whay exactly happened to Lampard, I didn't see :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Yo Role Model has gone to sleep
> Thankgod, I secretly think he's a creep
> I hope to god David doesn't see this
> Or i'll be banned until Christmas.
> ...


:lmao

Aiyyo, I be up here spammin'
Now we just be jammin'
In this football thread,
I'ma shoot you dead


YO 50 CENT!11!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Yo Role Model has gone to sleep
> Thankgod, I secretly think he's a creep
> I hope to god David doesn't see this
> Or i'll be banned until Christmas.
> ...


Yo, it's been a month now and still no membership
Ste you suck ass and your breathe smells of fish
You can't get into a sleep pattern because your thinking of Cena
When Orton wins at Unforgiven I wouldn't wanna be ya.

HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> Not on the same topic as you guys but I'm just thinking about the amazing team we are going to have when Rooney and Ronaldo comes back. When they both get on form and also Tevez and Saha get on form then I can see us going on one great run.
> 
> ---------------VDS-----------------
> 
> ...


Ronaldo at centre mid? That would be awful.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, when we get a few players back our team will be looking good.

I'm just hoping we get Rooney back as soon as possible, Everton & Chelsea are our next 2 games & they're far from easy. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alex's was decent, Tom's was awful.

I unfortunately won't be as active after tonight
Which to all of you, might be OK, to others, it might be alright
School starts tomorrow, and she won't let me online before atleast seven
On the positive, I won't have to see Alex's spam, which is heaven

That rap wasn't spam, it was actually a sorta announcement :side:

Shit, you have Everton and Chelsea next? That will be very tricky.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> Alex's was decent, Tom's was awful.
> 
> I unfortunately won't be as active after tonight
> Which to all of you, might be OK, to others, it might be alright
> ...


I don't start school till Thursday :flip

We'll murder Chelsea tbh :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark for a draw between you two.

I get a longer halfterm than you though, most probably :flip


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Pompey's third jersey










I quite like it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks OK, nothing amazing.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Look's better than Chelsea's away jersey, I can never hold my laughter when I see it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea's away is embarassing, to say the least.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Tevez should be benched really. He's only had a handful of good performances in the Premier League. Sure, he's very talented but I think people might be disillusioned by his good form at the end of last season. He's not going to produce those performances every week at Man Utd. Also Saha just fits so much better into the line-up.

*VDS

Neville - Vidic - Ferdinand - Evra

Hargreaves --- Scholes

Ronaldo -- Rooney -- Giggs

Saha*

That seems like Man Utd's best first team line-up right now. Obviously the choice on Carrick and Hargreaves was very hard; I actually feel Carrick is the better player, but Hargreaves will compliment Scholes better, as he makes up for Scholes slight lack of mobility and lack of defensive capabilities. Those two should work very well as a central midfield pair. The bench is simply to hard to decide so I won't bother with that.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Tevez should be benched in my opinion, but to be fair to him Fergie has been playing him up front on his own when his best position is just behind the main striker.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They bought Tevez & Hargreaves simple for depth in their squad, not to play them all at once.

I reckon he'll switch it around, not every game, but i agree, i think Tevez should start on the bench when Rooney & Ronaldo are fit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hargreaves has had a good start, possibly the best of our signings this summer. I hope it continues.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

It really is going to be hard to keep all the players happy. The thing is though we need the strength in depth so that if we get some more injuries later in the season(Fingers crossed we dont) we will be able to cope.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Martin O'Neill knows the secret to keeping all players happy; he hands out chocolate bars in training 

Now that's top class managing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The young players like Nani and Anderson know they're for the future, so they won't expect to play every week. Hargreaves has easily looked like our best signing of the summer followed by Nani. Tevez will come good, but he needs time same goes for Anderson, plus there is much more to come from Nani.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, don't forget, 5 games have been played. :side:

People are judging them already, but i agree about Hargreaves, his been impressive.

Anderson's first 45 minutes for Utd wasn't the best, but he just returned from a little injury, i think we should expect alot from Nani & Anderson, & i really think Tevez will click & start scoring.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anderson starts for the reserves tonight, so glad im going.

Ding Dong is on the bench tho


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn it, Dong and Anderson together is just scary.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Ding Dong is on the bench tho


:lmao

Yeah, Anderson just needs a few games under his belt then he'll be fine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll still not be at his best in a few games, that's for sure. He'll take time before we see the best of him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Aw man, my new work hours suck. I am moving to Tescos and doing another job on the side. This Tescos job is 8AM - 4PM on Saturdays in the Garage. That means I won't be able to go and watch Football from now on. Sucks so much.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> He'll still not be at his best in a few games, that's for sure. He'll take time before we see the best of him.


Yeah I guess, some players adapt to English football quicker than others.

Iff he keeps playing he can only get better.

Do you think Nani will take as long as Anderson?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Aw man, my new work hours suck. I am moving to Tescos and doing another job on the side. This Tescos job is 8AM - 4PM on Saturdays in the Garage. That means I won't be able to go and watch Football from now on. Sucks so much.


I would quit or change jobs then, i wouldnt let any job make me miss football day


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City won 3-1, 3 goals in the last ten minutes. :no:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Role Model said:


> City won 3-1, 3 goals in the last ten minutes. :no:


against man utd reserves rite .how did the man utd reserves play?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Poor, i was shocked we were winning.

I met David Gill and Paul Mcguiness (U18 manager) in the crowd, both top blokes.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

I heard Dong put in a good performance...

How did Anderson play?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

FourFourTwo's Top 10 Footballers:



> 1.) Kaka
> 2.) Ronaldo (Utd)
> 3.) Ronaldinho
> 4.) Henry
> ...


You guys agree? I pretty much do. :agree:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LOL! Cannavaro? I think not. Nesta >>>>>> Cannavaro.

Apart from that, yeah, fair enough.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

*1.) Kaka* - Agreed with 4-4-2 mag
*2.) Ronaldo (Utd)* - One good season doesn't put you up there.
*3.) Ronaldinho*
*4.) Henry *- Missed too many games last year to be up there.
*5.) Messi* - better than Ronaldo.
*6.) Gerrard*
*7.) Eto'o* - missed a fair bit of the season
*8.) Rooney* - Wasn't good enough last season, should be replaced by Iniesta
*9.) Buffon*
*10.) Cannavaro* - agreed with Renegade™


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Get Messi further down (Perhaps even out of the whole top ten) and get Cannazaro outta there and then it'll be alright. It's very hard to argue with that top 4. I'd call Kaka and Ronaldinho even, then CRon, then Henry. I'd have Lamps and Terry in there too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Messi should be number one, Kaka two, CRon three, Ronaldinho four. They would be my top 4.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Messi still hasn't had that one amazing season yet, in my opinion, once that comes you'll be seeing him much nearer the top. He should be above Henry though, who was shitty last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I do overhype Messi somewhat, as I have been marking for him along time before he got more well known.

He is just amazing though IMO.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I would have Kaka higher than Messi.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom Ormo said:


> I would have Kaka higher than Messi.


Easily, as I said Messi is yet to have that big season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kaka is just a pretty boy really :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Kaka is just a pretty boy really :side:


An awesome pretty boy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He got MascheranOWNED in the CL Final, and Hamman did the same thing in the 2005 final, as did Gerrard in the Brazil-England match. He's a great, great player when you give him a yard of space, more people should man mark the guy out of the match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd still rather have Ronaldo over Kaka.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, i'd rather have Kaka, if I got the choice, but Messi over all of them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Messi has done fuck all to be Top 5 material.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, he still has a long way to go.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not even being the best player, in probably the best team in the world?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Not even being the best player, in probably the best team in the world?


Huh you still talking about Messi? 

You do seem to love to overrate things.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Not even being the best player, in probably the best team in the world?


But he isnt.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Huh you still talking about Messi?
> 
> You do seem to love to overrate things.




Who is better than Messi in Barca's team, apart from maybe Eto'o?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's scored birlliant goals and has been pretty much the best player on Barca's team at the moment, Ronaldinho is great sometimes, Eto'o was out for a while, Henry is unproven in Spain, Messi is pretty much their best player at them moment, you watch their matches and he is at the heart of most of their attacks.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Messi is a fantastic player but saying he is in the top 5 atm is stupid.Henry,Gerrard,Kaka,Ronaldo,Drogba,Villa hell even Luca Toni was better than him last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Messi is getting better and I think this might be his season if he stays fit, with Eto'o out I can see him getting even more games.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Dre said:


> Who is better than Messi in Barca's team, apart from maybe Eto'o?


Bojan Krkic(I love the fucker) but hes not proved himself in top flight football yet. The Ronaldinho of afew seasons ago. Messi on his game can be amazing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ He and Dos Santos or Giovanni, or whatever he's calling himself Now, could well be in a few years.



Bergman said:


> Messi is a fantastic player but saying he is in the top 5 atm is stupid.Henry,Gerrard,Kaka,Ronaldo,Drogba,*Villa hell even Luca Toni *was better than him last season.




Messi wipes the floor with both of them, and I mark for Luca Toni.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson is the next Ronaldinho tbf. :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Id like to think Anderson could be the next Ronaldinho, Nani shows bits of Ronaldo in his play. Just doesnt do that many step overs.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Dre said:


> ^^^^ He and Dos Santos or Giovanni, or whatever he's calling himself Now, could well be in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Messi wipes the floor with Villa? :shocked: good greif man he was La Liga's best player last season (imo) some of the stuff he played was breathtaking and he single handely got Valencia into the champions league.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Bergman said:


> Messi wipes the floor with Villa? :shocked: good greif man he was La Liga's best player last season (imo) some of the stuff he played was breathtaking


No he had a disappointing season(IMO). Didn't look half the player he was the season before. He didn't really turn up in many games theis year.



Bergman said:


> and he single handely got Valencia into the champions league.


No he didn't the defence got them into the CL and he was just there for the counter attacks if anyone was Valencia's best player it was by far Silva.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

From what I saw of both last season, Messi had a comfortably better year than Villa. Maybe, wipe the floor, was a bit over the top, but whatcha gonna do :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> From what I saw of both last season, Messi had a comfortably better year than Villa. Maybe, wipe the floor, was a bit over the top, but whatcha gonna do :side:


Messi was injured for over half the season. Villa was the second best striker in the league. When Messi played he was great, as usual, but I definetly would not say he was better than Villa last season.

He will be better this season though, injuries permitting. :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Messi has had a shit load of injuries so far in his career, sucks but I think they might stop him from reaching his full potential.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Messi has had a shit load of injuries so far in his career, sucks but I think they might stop him from reaching his full potential.


Very true, would be sad if that happened.

He does get targeted by the opposition for "special treatment" i.e. he gets kicked up and down the pitch for 90 minutes. He's a tough bugger, but he suffers from hamstring problems on a recurring basis, he should take a leaf out of Giggsy's book and take up yoga.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That pretty much happens to all players who come with reputation. At the weekend, when they could live with him, Torres just got kicked by the Derby defence.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, Torres takes a good kicking whenever anyone catches up with him, quite pathetic really. 

Speaking of pathetic, Craig Fagan is in trouble after he stamped on Arbeloa's calf at the weekend.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that. I must say, it didn't look too bad at the actual time. Still, I LOL'd when he missed a simple chance a few minutes later.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> That pretty much happens to all players who come with reputation. At the weekend, when they could live with him, Torres just got kicked by the Derby defence.


I know the talented players get kicked, but I'd bet nobody gets fouled as much as Messi in a game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

T-C said:


> I know the talented players get kicked, but I'd bet nobody gets fouled as much as Messi in a game.


True, although he's quality is such, that he can dance away from the fouls mostly. He is so strong for his size also.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Yeah, I saw that. I must say, it didn't look too bad at the actual time. Still, I LOL'd when he missed a simple chance a few minutes later.


There are two angles to look at, one looks like he did it accidently, the other shows him clearly stamping into Alvaro's leg with force and meaning it. 

Arbeloa is our player of the month too IMO, Voro, Masch and Torres around there too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Arbeloa has been a revealtion this season, but POTM has to be Pennant.

I'm hoping you just forgot to put him


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hmmm, thought he was a bit odd in the first few games, lary and got lost in the matches a bit, he's been a gem as of late though, hitting his true potential.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think he has been pretty much amazing all season


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Arbeloa is a good defender, when i first saw him i was unsure, but now i reckon his not bad at all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pretty much likewise. At first, I thought he would just be cover, but he has impressed me much more than Riise this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He isn't even a left back  But he plays there so well. I really wasn't keen on him at first, but now I very much admire the guy and think he'll be very important to our season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I kew he wasn;t a right back, but let's be honest, who is going to replace Steve Finnan


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nobody tbh, as one fan put it "Finnan is our best player" "Why?" "Because he never plays badly, ever"


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He and Carra are the opitamies of consistancies.

Nice rhyme there :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I hardly ever see Finnan & Carragher have a bad game.

What do you Liverpool fans think of Agger?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He has potential to be a great player. He is already a good player now, but with added experience, he can be great.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Superb player at such a young age, hell of a shot on him and is going to be world class if he keeps his great performance level up. Everyone thought he'd be another reserve but he just walked into our back 4 (never easy to do considering our amazing defensive record) and gave us some great performances. My one critisism of him is he can often leave big spaces behind him and if he is beaten there are great big gaps for players to roam into. He's a big match player too, goals against Arsenal and Chelsea and one of the best strikes I've ever seen from a defender in his first season for us is no mean feat.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You summed it up pretty well. The only other flaw I have with his game, is that he can sometimes try to overcomplicate matters, and should just stick to what Carra does sometimes, and Hoof it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I pretty much agree, looks to be a great player, & once he keeps playing he can only get better.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Agger is a great player and can only get better, Arbeloa and Pennant have been Liverpool's best players this season IMO, Pennant is a revelation and why he hasn't been picked for England based on his performances really confuses me.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

> Pennant is a revelation and why he hasn't been picked for England based on his performances really confuses me.


Two words - Steve McLaren

He cant spot a good player for shite


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah Steve Mclaren is a moron, him playing Phil Neville over Barry was heartbreaking for me. 

I find it funny how players like Pennant and Milner may get overlooked then Mclaren does something completely random and calls up Young after a few great performances when it took Barry a season to break into the squad.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

SWP, Cole, Beckham, Bentley and Lennon > Pennant.

Thats why he's never in the squad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty obvious really in my opinion, I'd take all those guys over Pennant.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Definetly, Pennant is a great player for Liverpool but i wouldn't pick him over them players to be in the squad.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> *Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has finally agreed a three-year contract extension with the London club, according to reports.*
> 
> The deal, which will keep Wenger at the Emirates Stadium until the summer of 2011, is set to be formally announced on Friday.
> 
> ...


Oh, joy.

Also, regarding Pennant. He's in good form, as it SWP. And considering Lennon and Becks are out, I'd call him up to the squad as a back-up right-winger. It's actually very hard to call whose better out of him and Bentley, I'd give him the nod right now but I do see Bentley as a brilliant prospect (Why did you let him go Wenger? ) and wouldn't dump the same praise on Pennant, although he's been good so far this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bentley has always disappointed in the big games I think, but the guy deserves a chance.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I like the Player of the Month thing going on in your sig Destiny :agree: Fabregas is the best on-field for Arsenal without a doubt.

Just read that theres 2 early games this weekend for me ! Looking forward to that!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> SWP, Cole, Beckham, Bentley and Lennon > Pennant.
> 
> Thats why he's never in the squad.



Pennant is in better form than all of them , barring only SWP possibly, at the moment, so I'd give him a chance right now, if ever.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> SWP, Cole, Beckham, Bentley and Lennon > Pennant.
> 
> Thats why he's never in the squad.


Agbonlahor > SWP, Cole, Beckham, Bentley, Lennon, Pennant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

totti10 said:


> Agbonlahor > SWP, Cole, Beckham, Bentley, Lennon, Pennant.


Should we laugh or what?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That is a very inaccurate statement


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't think its is inaccurate he can run at speed, very direct and has a decent cross on him and I rate him higher than all the others stated. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really like him, but he's not good enough for England yet, but if he continues to progress he'll be one for the future.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He has got potential, I would just take all of those players, apart from maybe Bentley over him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bentley is quality on his day, but he can be rather meh.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I really like him, but he's not good enough for England yet, but if he continues to progress he'll be one for the future.


Of course hes ready:

*SWP -* Cann't cross

*Cole -* Tries to take on one more player than needed

*Beckham -* Hasn't got the movement.

*Bentley -* Is good but not that good

*Lennon -* Hes good but always tries to take on all comers

*Pennant -* hes good but I don't like him(don't know why though just something about him)


*Aggy*
He can get the ball and take his man on and can then cross the ball in decently.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Bentley is my number 1 choice followed by SWP, Beckham, Lennon and Milner.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Id go with SWP as the second choice, I just think he has a bit more class than the others.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Milner was great last season, he doesn't get enough love.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Forgot all about *Milner* - maybe the only one I'd but in ahead of Agbonlahor. Clearly not abit biased, but with the season he had last year who can disagree?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well it seems lots of people seeing as I never see the guy get any credit.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm a Villa fan but i'll admit Aggy isn't ready.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

aggy is not ready atm. But he will be a future england player thats for sure.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking Hell, and they say we struggle on the wings :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Im glad Pennant isnt playing for England, he could get injured or his form could suffer as a result.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, with my caring of England, the less Liverpool players who play, the better.

Apart from Carra :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Is gerrard fit for Israel or what?

There's talk about without Gerrard we'll struggle etc, i think we'll win without him, but his a great addition.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard looks like he play at least the first game going by most reports.

This discussion should be in this thread really:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/368321-euro-08-qualifiers-4.html


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There is a Euro 08 Qualifieers thread, you know :side:

EDIT: :cuss:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He shouldn't need telling twice.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I completely forgot, sorry.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No harm done.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

:gun: euro qualifiers weekend.

why can't they just play the internationals mid-week instead of making us watch one boring england game rather then a full premiership fixture list.

i miss the premiership already


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm glad for the break simply as it gives time for Rooney to get fit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Every year, I get pissed off at the break. It just breaks everything good up, and prevents any momentum that we have going.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Liverpool have momentum? Anyway I expect the teams who don't have international plays (Wigan,Derby and to a lesser extent Middlesborough) to revive well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We're top of the league, and won our last match 6-0. How that is momentum is beyond me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im glad about the break now.

Rooney and Neville will have more time to get fit, and Ronaldo can get match fit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was against Derby, they lost 4-0 nil to Spurs who are playing shit, so I wouldn't get all 'omg' over that result.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, but we are top of the league, therefore, we have more momentum than anyone else in the league :side:


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

kennedy=god said:


> :gun: euro qualifiers weekend.
> 
> why can't they just play the internationals mid-week instead of making us watch one boring england game rather then a full premiership fixture list.
> 
> i miss the premiership already


:agree: 

Another reason why I would love to have an Annual Friendly International Season, it would solve so many complications between club and country and I could watch Premiership football every week. England would also benefit from it so much too as it would give them so much more time to play as a team in training and consecutive friendlies...

Sadly, it's very impractical.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The International break has come at a pefect time for once.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Yeah, but we are top of the league, therefore, we have more momentum than anyone else in the league :side:


You're joint top, with 3 other teams....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ We are number one though.

The International Break has just made it possible for me to go and watch Marine 

Also, My mate is making me pay 30 quid for a Derby ticket


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ooooh, Marine!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> ooooh, Marine!!!


He has to mention them at least once a day.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Atleast I'll get to go to a live game of football tomorrow :hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

So will i


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather just watch England on TV, then UFC 75 tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ I wouldn't.

Who, and How


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd rather just watch England on TV, then UFC 75 tbh.


Im going to watch Altrincham vs Oxford, you know you're jealous


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oxford will fuck them up.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

no chance tbh.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

May I ask who are Marine...?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ The 2nd best team in the world.

Marine matches are quality, the away areas are always so empty, you can run riot at that end, and abuse the opposition keeper


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> no chance tbh.



Pretty sure Duffy will destroy their shitty defence with his vast amount of skill, tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Duffy?

Steve Aspinall will just walk through the defence tbf.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Dre said:


> ^^^ The 2nd best team in the world.
> 
> Marine matches are quality, the away areas are always so empty, you can run riot at that end, and abuse the opposition keeper


So yeah...who are they? Shitty non-league Liverpool team?  

Oh and Pools are the second best team in the world.

Speaking of them and going to see football tomorrow, I'm going to ELLAND ROAD as the mighty Hartlepool take on former giants Leeds United! Hartlepools 3-0 Leeds.   

Tad bit excited.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Leeds will fuck them up.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Duffy?
> 
> Steve Aspinall will just walk through the defence tbf.


Duffy is a goal machine, you'll see tomorrow. :flip


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Pretty sure Duffy will destroy their shitty defence with his vast amount of skill, tbh.


Which Duffy do you guys have? Not Daryl is it...?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

*F-94* said:


> So yeah...who are they? Shitty non-league Liverpool team?
> 
> Oh and Pools are the second best team in the world.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there ground is literally a minute walk from my house away


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Duffy wont make it to the ground, i'll make sure of that :side:

Nothing will stop Altrincham coming up!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Duffy wont make it to the ground, i'll make sure of that :side:
> 
> Nothing will stop Altrincham coming up!


They've not made the best start, pretty sure they're in the bottom 4. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tables can be decieving, look at the premiership :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The only table that is misleading is The Unibond Premier League Table.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Tables can be decieving, look at the premiership :side:


Haha good point.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> The only table that is misleading is The Unibond Premier League Table.


God, not marine again is it?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Better than Altricham, and Oxford :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not even slightly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Better atmosphere though. :side:


:lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They're 2 or 3 leagues below, so that makes no sense at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oxford Mail Stand >>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>> >>>>> The Kop


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

So which Duffy do Oxford have?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*F-94* said:


> So which Duffy do Oxford have?


Robert Duffy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> They're 2 or 3 leagues below, so that makes no sense at all.


a) It was a joke
b) They are 2 leagues below
c) I don't know why that would stop it being a better atmosphere.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oxford Mail Stand >>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>> >>>>> The Kop


Altincham have terracing, thus it owns all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Marine only have one stand, and it holds about 200 people, so it owns :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Kassam Stadium is lush, 3 stands > 4 stands.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

The Vic is a fortress...especially the Cameron's Brewery stand which has possibly THE most uncomfortable chairs in the world...

Town end owns all tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Random, but I miss talking in this thread :side: But the Man Utd Fans Trust say the Glazers face massive debts


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't see why they bought the club if they were going straight in to debt.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt that was their plan somehow :side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Dre said:


> Random, but I miss talking in this thread :side: But the Man Utd Fans Trust say the Glazers face massive debts


That was pretty obvious, seeing as how they borrowed most of the money to buy the club from the bank. I still feel that they will make it back. But they could sell the club from what I am hearing to pay for the debt.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Most teams in the Premiership are actually in debt, Everton are badly, I don;t know who they got the Yakub money.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

And this news is new how?

The debt will be payed off in a few years.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

This news is new how as it was just on Sky Sports News, so :hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Well most people new around 2 years ago....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I did.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well your supporters trust are finally addressing the issue.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've known for a while, but the story has just come out again, could be bad but more than likely will be easily fixed.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

And how do they know anything? They're not accountants.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool's 'amazing' owners needed money to buy the club, so yeah chances are they're in debt as well. Utd's debts aren't news to anyone who pays attention to football matters.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I knew United, and pretty much everyother team in the Premiership were in debt.

I just wanted to get this thread discussing again, and it was something that was on Sky Sports News at the time, so....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool's 'amazing' owners needed money to buy the club, so yeah chances are they're in debt as well. Utd's debts aren't news to anyone who pays attention to football matters.


But there are no reports on our owners. :hb

No need for the sarcastic "amazing" comment either, only one of them is amazing :side:

Besides it's just something to talk about, this thread has been inactive due to Internationals.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather discuss the fact Ronaldo will be the talk of the footballing world again once Saturday is over, I expect him to be fucking fire against Everton.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mmm I hate both teams but I'll be hoping for an Everton win. 

We have it hard, Pompey then Porto on the Wednesday, both away. Not ideal games but we have Wigan and Birmingham after that so it gets easier...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking Gladder Street on Saturday. Only negative is that the Liverpool match will have to be taped, and I will have to cover my ears when the scores are announced.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Your going to an Everton match when Liverpool are playing? wow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Still miffed at Everton/Utd kicking off at 12.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I accepted tickets to the match before I knew the times matched. I only actually found out today. And rejecting the ticket would cost my mate 30 quid or something, and I can watch the match as if it is live, so yeah, Wow :hb.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That is pretty silly, Ste 

Us having another early kick off after internationals is annoying, we get no rest...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> That is pretty silly, Ste


See my point above your comment :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Still miffed at Everton/Utd kicking off at 12.


Im happy actually.

I can stay in the pub all day now and watch a 3pm and 5:15pm kick-off. (Whilst getting drunk and playing snooker!)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Utd always usually have the early kick-offs, no point complaining though, it's the price you pay for being in the CL.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Snooker pisses me off.

The atmosphere should be emmense anyway.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Try playing Snooker when you're half drunk and high. Its rather awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure I'll find a stream, it'll be awesome I expect. :side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Is Arsenal/Spurs on tv live this weekend does anyone know?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't do drugs or alcohol actually.

Streams for football are so much better than streams for wrestling.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Try playing Snooker when you're half drunk and *high*. Its rather awesome.


Illegal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Is Arsenal/Spurs on tv live this weekend does anyone know?



Nope kicking off at 1:30 on a Saturday, yet isn't on TV.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There's a weekend coming up soon when there is something like one 3pm kickoff on a Saturday, and 8 matches on Sunday soon


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Nope kicking off at 1:30 on a Saturday, yet isn't on TV.


cheers for the info

Annoying, one of the games i most look forward to every year


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The strange kick-off times when the games aren't even on TV are pretty shitty and bizarre.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Dad's mate claims Sky Sports is ruining football :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well my Dad would be more tempted to get a season ticket for Utd if more of our games were at 3pm and not on TV, he says what's the point of going all that way when it's on TV anyway. :sad:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> My Dad's mate claims Sky Sports is ruining football :side:


it is quite annoying when you watch match of the day on a sat night and see none of the big teams play but do admit i enjoy the lazy sunday afternoon's in the pub watching footy, nice way to end the weekend


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Going the pub for the match is the next best thing to going to it. You still get the atmosphere, just not as good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember when it was just Super Sunday and the odd Monday Night Football and that was it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Monday Night Football used to be on alot more than it is now.

I remember coming back from playing at a certain club that i can't mention :side: and watching it, every Monday.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah at one point it was every week, now it's not all that often. It used to have that awesome theme tune as well....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't remember the theme tune 

I always remember The Derby being on Monday Night though.... :$


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I used to love Monday Night football, watch it every week without fail as a kid


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We hardly ever had/have games on Monday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's a shame, although seeing more Liverpool away games makes me happy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I miss MNF, looking at fixtures there aren't many evening games at all coming up  

Sucks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, but Evening Games affect my schoolwork, behaviour all day .... :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Just been watching Brazil vs USA and its 1-1. Only watched a short bit of it so far but Ronaldinho doesnt look that impressive. Kaka and Robinho looked lively. I would of thought Brazil will get the winner in the second half.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I love evening games. Always a cool atmosphere about them. For some reason I like evening matches with really shitty conditions...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I do love the CL games, I'm always so nervous and excited all day.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously, I had GCSES like the day after the CL Final, and I didn;t think about them once that day, or the few days before.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The CL takes away most my focus during the week, actually just football in general kills my focus.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Seriously, I had GCSES like the day after the CL Final, and I didn;t think about them once that day, or the few days before.


You got A*'s though, right? 

I always find football makes me work harder at work/school/whatever. I just want to get my stuff done quick and well and get home for the footy, if I piss about and mope areound doing nothing the time drags


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> You got A*'s though, right?
> 
> I always find football makes me work harder at work/school/whatever. I just want to get my stuff done quick and well and get home for the footy, if I piss about and mope areound doing nothing the time drags


Yeah :$

I remember behaving really abdly on the CL Final Day, I was so on edge.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> You got A*'s though, right?
> 
> I always find football makes me work harder at work/school/whatever. I just want to get my stuff done quick and well and get home for the footy, if I piss about and mope areound doing nothing the time drags


I sit there looking at the clock just waiting for the day to be over.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

KME said:


> You got A*'s though, right?
> 
> I always find football makes me work harder at work/school/whatever. I just want to get my stuff done quick and well and get home for the footy, if I piss about and mope areound doing nothing the time drags


usually by the time i'm home the footballs about to start, so i really don't have a choice


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I do like Tuesday night league games in the middle of winter, its just so cold yet you still have a cold pint at half time.lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I finish college at 12:45 on a Wednesday so I'll be building up for the game against Sporting from the moment I wake up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I sit there looking at the clock just waiting for the day to be over.


I try to avoid the dreaded clock.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I got confirmed the week before the CL Final, almost to the exact time, and all I could think about there was footy, not golf.

School always goes so quick for me. Hilarity.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> I try to avoid the dreaded clock.


I've always been a clock watcher, can't help it. :$


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

is it champs league week next week?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> is it champs league week next week?


This week.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> is it champs league week next week?


Ya... United and Arsenal are on Sky Sports, think Pool and Chelsea are doin' it on ITV or something.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I only get nervous before big games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Isn't it Internationals midweek? 

I get nervous before nearly every game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Isn't it Internationals midweek?
> 
> I get nervous before nearly every game.


Oh yeah, lawls damn Euro shit. :no: :sad:

Shows you how much I think about England....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Internationals midweek, Prem at the weekend then CL next week in midweek. 

Plenty of football :hb 

Could do without the Internationals though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as no Utd players go down with injuries I'll be happy, of course I hope we win as well. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gerrard best not get injured or I'll be visiting Mr McClaren to insert a large garden gnome in him. 

Other than that only Crouch is there, and if he gets injured we have lots of back up in Torres, Hercules and Kuyt (Babel can play up front too, speaking of him, new banner )


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see Gerrad going down with an injury, sadly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's not like Crouch is getting many games for Pool, if he got hurt it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If any of you don't have Sky Sports - http://sports.sky.com/offers/skysportsweekend.htm

Free next weekend for some reason.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know why he hasn't given Crouch/Torres a go. In terms of goals, I could see them being our best combo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nice offer they're doing there. 

But I have Sky Sports...

Crouch and Torres were paired for some friendly match, it didn't seem to work much, they didn't compliment each other very well. Torres seems to do well with Voro and Kuyt. I'd like to see what Babel can do as a CF too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd kill myself without Sky Sports.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I couldn't live without it now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd still like Crouch/Torres to get a full chance. Fuck me at the pace between Babel and Torres 

I don't know how I lived Pre-2000 with no Sky at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I don't know how you lived, horribly I expect.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel is the fastest man alive imo. I watched an old Ajax match and fuck me  the guy can run. 

Speaking of brilliantl midfielders. 










I'm starting to dig Sissoko :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Momo is a ****. Lawls. Not sure what else I can say about him tbh. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I already robbed a Sissoko Sig off you, so I won't rob another :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Feel free, I didn't make it :hb



Role Model said:


> Momo is a ****. Lawls. Not sure what else I can say about him tbh. :side:


You're a closet Momosexual, and you know it :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm an open Momosexual.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

In a few years when he wins World Player of the Year everyone will be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Momosexuals disgust me, I'm Momophobic tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> In a few years when he wins World Player of the Year everyone will be.


Could well happen.



> Momosexuals disgust me, I'm Momophobic tbh.


I LOL'd :$


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Mascherano > Sissoko tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I got mugged by my mates the other day for saying that was incorrect


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom Ormo said:


> Mascherano > Sissoko tbh.


Clearly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wait until the season is over, and I will be proven right.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We have such a brilliant CM, Gerrard is one of the best players in the world, Masch for my money is the best CDM in England at the moment, just absoulutely superb, world class IMO, Alonso is one of the best passers I've ever seen and can score as well, Sissoko is vastly improving and can get the job done in CM too. We have good wingers now too, underrating Pennant is becoming stupid, he's been awesome, Babel is showing signs of becoming one of the worlds great players once he settles in, players like Kewell and Benayoun are also waiting for matches, and are also very capbable. Our strikeforce and defense look pretty damn mean too, and in Reina we have one, if not the, best goalkeepers in the league. Our team could go places this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hargreaves has been better than Masch in my opinion.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No. Mascha, eventhough he has only played one match, has surpassed Hargreaves.

Overall during his career, Mascha has been better also IMO.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pretty equal so far I'd say, both monsterous players. But Masch was superb last season and I didn't watch much of Hargreaves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> No. Mascha, eventhough he has only played one match, has surpassed Hargreaves.
> 
> Overall during his career, Mascha has been better also IMO.



I disagree totally, infact I find that post pretty laughable.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think either of them have surpassed each other, but I've seen more of Masch and I would guess United fans have seen more of Hargreaves, so there's bound to be biasedness.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hargreaves has been better this season, he's played more games and has been fantastic in all of them and that's not me being biased. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Played more games, so he's bound to have an advantage, but in the couple Masch has played he's been right up there with our best players, probably MOTM in both. 

Tis difficult, Masch will be rotated alot so by the end of the season Owen may be rated higher.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's if Owen stays fit. :$


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I hope he stays fit, i agree, he has been really good so far this season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Gilberto > Both Masch and Hargreaves, so I win 

In all seriousness, Hargreaves is probably better than Masch right now. Masch just needs to prove himself a bit more in the league though, his performances have been great but he just doesn't seem to play enough. Also, Gilberto might have been better than both of them last season, I can't see him being better than either this season 

Oh, and Masch > Sissoko and Alonso IMO. It looks as though Benitez is going with some sort of rotational policy (again!) which should work fine, with Mascherano playing in the matches against good attacking opposition and Alonso playing against the weaker opposition. Then Sissoko can play in all the jobber matches.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True, true.

Crouch should be played more :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I disagree totally, infact I find that post pretty laughable.


Totally.

Hargreaves is world class, the things he's won/done prove that.

Masha is still learning and done nothing worth noting.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

the difference between hargreaves and masch imo is that hargreaves has proved that he does it in the big games, and as great as masch is, he hasn't really proven that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Champions League Final (where Mascherano was voted man of the match) isn't a big game? Ok then, how about the World Cup where Masch was one of the Argie's best players? Still not big? How about his MOTM performance against Arsenal? That's always a pretty big game. How about this year's Copa? He scored 2 and was again one of Argentina's best players.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he's been more than good on the big stage, that guys comment was pretty much way off the mark.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Yeah he's been more than good on the big stage, that guys comment was pretty much way off the mark.


What do you expect from a "colt cabana" mark? 

Carragher best be playing Saturday, not like Hyppia cant still do the job, buts its a very tricky game and we need that steel.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt he'll be fit, well hopefully not.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I doubt he'll be fit, well hopefully not.


You would say that though wouldnt you? 

He's "busting a gut" and "working extra hard" in training now and wants to prove his fitness, and with no intertnational midweek he could be in better shape than either Hyppia or Agger. Still bout 70/30 against though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well of course I'd say that, what's your point?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's working harder in training to be back, I'd think Gerrard and Carrsa will be back. Finnan picked up a knock though, Arbeloa might play right with Ginge on the left :$ Not so good. 

Torres best be rested n Spain's next match, if they have one (don't keep up). Kewell could be back soon, Babel will likely start LM, Pennant RM, Alonso (sent off for Spain after 20miuntes, no worry of injury) and Stevie in the middle. Torres (if fit, picked up a knock but recovered) and Kuyt up front, Carra and Agger at CB, usual suspects of Intandje, Masch, Voro, Benayoun and Hyppia on the bench.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> He's working harder in training to be back, I'd think Gerrard and Carrsa will be back. Finnan picked up a knock though, Arbeloa might play right with Ginge on the left *Not so good.*


Agreed :$

The one complaint i have with our squad is lack of CB cover 



> Well of course I'd say that, what's your point?


You shouldnt have


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a tough few games for Liverpool, last season I'd expect them to crumble under the pressure, lets see what happens and see if they really mean business this year.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Meh, the Hyyp can still go, decent cover. Arbeloa can play in the middle and Agger is more than capbable. Riise is the one really worrying me, when one part of our defense gets injured people have to move around and he comes back in the team, and he really isn't on good form at the moment.

Pompey, Porto, Wigan, Birmingham and Spurs are our upcoming fixtures (that I can remember), we should be winning most of them, but Porto, Pompey and Spurs are going to be difficult.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It seems like months since the last league game. :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, far too long. Internationals are just dragging, even though we played quite well against Isreal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Portsmouth away could be tricky.

I have my Saturday sorted anyway. Everton Match, then come home, and watch Liverpool match taped, and then a Party possibly :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The International break is fine if England win, but if they don't it's all very depressing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I find Non Premiership football for anything but the FA Cup depressing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're forgetting the CL.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Portsmouth away *could* be tricky.
> 
> I have my Saturday sorted anyway. Everton Match, then come home, and watch Liverpool match taped, and then a Party possibly :side:


Will. 

Though, this is a new Liverpool now, different players, nearly everyone on top form, but I still know they'll give us a hard time.

Champions League Ste? 

League Cup is alright too, I enjoy it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was talking about weekends Premiership action


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Portsmouth are always tricky, although we should have beaten them this season if it wasn't for poor finishing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don;t like the whole Fratton Park idea, Liverpool never look at home there.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> I don;t like the whole Fratton Park idea, Liverpool never look at home there.


Place is tiny, I used to live near there, one of the entrances is literally right next to the highstreet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome ground for atmosphere, place is a shit whole though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The 1 thing I have against Anfield, is that it is hard to get to by the pitch. You can wonder down, and stand by pitchside, even at Goodison. If you do at Anfield, you won't return for a few minutes :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How dare you say anything bad about that holy ground, for shame!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

As I said, it is the only negative possibly created by it. And it isn't terraces anymore


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

It has seem to be a long time since any PL football but Blackburn have got Chelsea away on the 15th September, we have been on good form for the start of the season with no loses yet and hopefully we might be able tp pull at least a draw of against Chelsea, but I feel they may come at us with a lot of force due to there defeat to Villa, just ordered the new shirt to, better late then never!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hopeful Blackburn can get something from Chelsea, but then if Chelsea are at home they usually always find a way to win.


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm hopeful Blackburn can get something from Chelsea, but then if Chelsea are at home they usually always find a way to win.


I am hoping we can find a way to stop that, one o the main things that we need to focus on at the moment is getting to agressive on the pitch, it is one of the more known tactics of Rovers but it seems latly they have ben getting worst with all the cards we have picked up, Chelsea seem to favor attacking football sometimes so we need to make sure we don't get to violent especially with some of there quicker players


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea don't cope well when they're roughed up so a little bit of aggression isn't a problem.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Give Chelsea a bit of a tough time and they'll crumble, Villa took it to them and put in tough challenges all around the pitch, worked for them. Blackburn need to really "get at" Chelsea. It'd be lovely to see Blackburn win it.


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

It would be a great triumph for Blackburn to have a win over Chelsea, I think if they really stay in control of the game and keep the ball moving they may be able to overcome the speed which Chelsea uses as an advantage, I am going to go for a prediction of 1-1


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Best I can see happening is a draw, if it was at Ewood, yeah I'd fancy Blackburn.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

yeah. at the bridge i can't really see chelsea losing or even drawing this weekend tbh


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

Who have Man United got next week Role Model??


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton away, this Saturday. Ronaldo will be back and hopefully Rooney and I fully expect a return to form at a ground where we have done rather well at in the past.


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

If Man United manage to get rooney and Ronaldo back and in good fitness then I can see them walking away prehaps 2-1 winners, it is at Goodison Park so Everton will have a home advantage which makes me think it could just be a draw, it will definetly be an intresting game


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

One of the only times of the year I want Everton to win, lousy idiots will lose though. 

Unless Lescott pops up with another goal :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I really hope Utd put in a good performance this week at Everton, with Ronaldo back & Rooney _hopefully_ returning, i think we will.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If Rooney doesn't start, I think playing Tevez & Saha together would be a good way to bang in some goals. Saha has proved that when he's injury free, he's brilliance for us.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

hopefully united will win with ronaldo,saha,back and returning rooney


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

United should win. I did tip them and they have a good chance on form.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't see Fergie starting with Rooney, so I expect it'll be Tevez and Saha starting up front.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool should beat Portsmouth.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

North London derby time (well, in 4 days) 

Can Arsenal finally break the drought and win a league match at White Hart Lane? I think we've got a decent chance but it'll most likely end as a draw. I do see this being the game where Eduardo scores hid first Premier League goal, he scored two on the weekend and he's scored against Robinson before, I just see it happening, but he'll probably start on the bench as he'll be tired from the two Internationals whereas Adebayor will be fresh and ready.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i'm pretty confident about the derby this weekend, we're taking some good form into this match and last year we proved we can do it in the big games.

and if we got jol sacked i think i would cry with joy


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope that Man Utd will win this weekend, hope also that with the return of Rooney and Saha they will once again compete for the title


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United could well abliterate Everton, especially due to the fact Howard is injured, and may miss Sunday's game.

Also, the Kickoff times when United come to Liverpool always happen early, as there are always large contingancies of our fans, and Everton fans, that would lik eto fuck the Man Utd fans up. Why we never get that, when we go to Manchester, I don't know :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We'll struggle with Pompey, their fans are intimidating and it's always a tough game. Hopefully we keep up our good form, if we get an early goal I'll be confident.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If we win, it will show the difference between us this season, and last season, and prove to everyone we are title challengers for sure.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I won't be saying that until after Christmas, but beating Pompey will certainly raise my hopes and confidence


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> If we win, it will show the difference between us this season, and last season, and *prove to everyone we are title challengers for sure.*


It's only September and what 4-5 games into the season, honestly if Liverpool are still in it after Christmas, props to them and they clearly do mean business.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Suppose, I can't help but get ahead of myself 

We are apparently joint favourites now though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

With who? Chelsea?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah. Your third favourites, pretty obviously.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's pretty laughable, but anything that fills you with hope I guess you'll take it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, just shows that the bookies are taking us seriously :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They usually base it on form, so it makes sense really


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep, if Boro were top it'd be the same, so it really means nothing seeing as all they care about is da money.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

We do look like sustaining our form this time though, but yeah, its silly to get to exited until at least Xmas.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yep, if Boro were top it'd be the same, so it really means nothing seeing as all they care about is da money.


That would be a dark day in footballing history.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> That would be a dark day in footballing history.


Just think, all 30 fans out in force to welcome the victory team bus :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Unlike Newcastles' fans, who all take a day off work, to see a new signing :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Just think, all 30 fans out in force to welcome the victory team bus :lmao



Well all the fans would come out of the shadows for that, just like when one of the big teams comes to the Riverside.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can remember when we played Middlesborough, last season, it was only 3/4 full or so, which is odd.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh hardly a surprise, it was most likely only Liverpool reserves knowing Rafa.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember my Grandma got her dog that day :side:

Terrible match also. Much like the Villa match from last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I tend not to remember boring matches between the jobber teams. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I remember my Grandma got her dog that day :side:


:lmao U msn ing it?

Yeah same here rm, i remember we wore that tough yellow kit though :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> :lmao U msn ing it?
> 
> Yeah same here rm, i remember we wore that tough yellow kit though :side:


I'm on now.

That Yellow kit never seemed to be effective


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yellow kits are never effective.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I liked it, i dont care what anyone says


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> :lmao U msn ing it?
> 
> Yeah same here rm, i remember we wore that tough yellow kit though :side:


He is, and so am I :shocked: 

Yellow kit is bad luck, playing Middlesbrough in that kit=suicide.

I have the yellow kit, I like it, but never play in it, supersticions


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think Liverpool have always had a thing for Yellow kits, not sure why though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll give you his MSN if you want, then you 2 can talk :side:

I remember Fergie apparently blaming some shit kits for a shit performance :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie was right though, we've had some cursed kits in the past.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I'll give you his MSN if you want, then you 2 can talk


Set it plz 

The yellow goes well with my skin colour :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Chelsea's kit is a jinx.

Mickie James (lol) you must be seriously ill.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bradley said:


> Chelsea's kit is a jinx.


It's fucking vile. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Speaking of kits, just bought our European Black kit, took a big risk and got Torres on the back, I have Alonso on the home and Babel (risky again :side on the white away one.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Mate got that kit, with Arbeloa, which I thought was strange.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> My Mate got that kit, with Arbeloa, which I thought was strange.


He's been superb recently, best defender in the league after the first few games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No idea what that kit looks like tbh, I haven't seen it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> He's been superb recently, best defender in the league after the first few games.


Still, why get him, when you could get Sissoko :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Still, why get him, when you could get Sissoko :side:


That's a fucking good point


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Our away kit is so sexy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I really like that shirt, will have to get soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not feeling the Red thingy or the collar design.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gerrard is an ugly fuck, Garcia should have been our model.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Gerrard is an ugly fuck, Garcia should have been our model.


Pretty sure he left before those pics were taken. 

Torres should've done them, or Babel


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Should have got Rafa to be the model.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

How is Arsenal doing?

Are they rockin' it?

No?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> How is Arsenal doing?
> 
> Are they rockin' it?
> 
> No?


They're second, behind the greatest team in the world, atm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They've started the season well, if they can keep it up is a total other story though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres is fit, I aint feeling Babel really.

Sissoko and Carra though :yum:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Torres is fit, I aint feeling Babel really.
> 
> Sissoko and Carra though :yum:


Ok then. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I posted that a bit late, my server sorta crashed, so it was out of context :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel has an odd shaped head, rest of him is the sex :side: 

Torres and Momo....well


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Liverpool will falter soon, I can assure you of that, I still expect them to grab 2nd comfortably.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Every girl who I know, who likes football, has a huge fucking fancy of Torres  :$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I have no idea how Henry is doing in Barcelona...but I still wish that Arsenal had him. 

I need help with the Premier League.

1)When do the seasons usually start?
2)When do the seasons/playoffs end?
3)There is a postseason? What is it called?
4)If so to Q3...but kind of postseason format is used?

I tried to google search this...but ftw.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I have no idea how Henry is doing in Barcelona...but I still wish that Arsenal had him.
> 
> I need help with the Premier League.
> 
> ...


1. August 11th
2. May
3. ......erm, well when the season finishes there is still the CL and FA Cup Final, then before the new season there are friendly matches and tournements.
4. see 3 I guess


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Premer League doesn't have a Play Offs or a big one off game where the League Champs are crowned like the Super Bowl for the NFL.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

How do those cups work? Do like the top (X) amount of teams get in? And then it's a knockout tourney???

I just found that I get a few Premier league games a week on my satellite. So, if I'm watching it....I'd like to know how the seasons works.



> The Premer League doesn't have a Play Offs or a big one off game where the League Champs are crowned like the Super Bowl for the NFL.


So, basically...just win the overall season record...and you won the League? I like that concept. Puts more emphasis on the season games compared to American sports where all the emphasis is on the playoffs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Plus it doesn't work on a win/loss system like in the regular season in the NFL either, it's a points system, simply 3 points for a win, 1 point for a draw and then of course no points if you lose.

20 teams, each play each other twice, home and away.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yah, I noticed that as I'm currently looking at the standings.

I watched Chelsea vs Aston Villa last week. Chelsea looked like shit. Which I like to see...but I do want my 2nd favorite player, Michael Essien to do well. He's not doing as well as I would like.

Now that we got those questions out of the way...onto the next set....the cups.

1)What's the order of importance for the cups? I would guess that the UEFA cup is the most important cup to a Club team, right? Where does the FA Cup, and Carling Cup fall in that order? How about just winning the Premier League? 

I'm such a n00b when it comes to European soccer.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I reckon Alan Smith would get points even if he lost :side:


The Premier League is a good system, better than American Football tbh. Don't get me started on MLS :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I reckon Alan Smith would get points even if he lost :side:
> 
> 
> The Premier League is a good system, better than American Football tbh. Don't get me started on MLS :side:


That made me laugh so much :$

I prefer the way the EPL is done, to any American Sports, or Rugby, or whatever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Yah, I noticed that as I'm currently looking at the standings.
> 
> I watched Chelsea vs Aston Villa last week. Chelsea looked like shit. Which I like to see...but I do want my 2nd favorite player, Michael Essien to do well. He's not doing as well as I would like.


Essien was really great last season, if he can reach those standards again this year I'd be surprised.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Enigma said:


> *I reckon Alan Smith would get points even if he lost :side:*
> 
> 
> The Premier League is a good system, better than American Football tbh. Don't get me started on MLS :side:



I Lol'ed.


The David Beckham programme with Tim Lovejoy is awful, I wouldnt want to think what an actually MLS match is like.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Anything Lovejoy says outside of Soccer AM sucks. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Yah, I noticed that as I'm currently looking at the standings.
> 
> I watched Chelsea vs Aston Villa last week. Chelsea looked like shit. Which I like to see...but I do want my 2nd favorite player, Michael Essien to do well. He's not doing as well as I would like.
> 
> ...


Champions League is the biggest Club cup in the world. Then I'd say the UFEA cup although it doesn't seem as important as it once was. FA Cup is the second biggest prize in England, behind the Premier League title. Carling cup has been pretty much a joke for a good few years.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Champions League is basically the biggest thing in World Club Football, which only the best teams do well in :side:

In other news, Ian Porterfield has died. Can't say I know who he is, but RIP.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MLS is bad. Very bad.

:no:

When I watched the Chelsea vs Aston Villa game...I was dumbfounded to how bad American Soccer is currently compared to European soccer.

The times are changing, though. Luckily. 

Jozy Altidore. Freddy Adu. Sal Rizzo. Dan Szetela.

Altidore is a beast of an attacker. He will be play in a high-level European league. And he will do well. Adu is really improving...though lack of size might hurt him. Regardless...he's getting better. Rizzo is probably the closest thing the U.S has ever had to a legitimate European player. He plays a very different style....but for the better. Szetela is geting better and better. He did well during the U-20 World Cup.

I'm damn near giddy regarding the future of the U.S Program just because of those 4 players.

Oh, thanks Ben. I thought that the Champion's League was the same as the UEFA. Ooops.

How would a team qualify for the Champion's League?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Any other questions.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Yes, whats the offside rule? :side: 


I wouldn't complain if football was to be big in the US, but I can't see it happening for a while.




> Sunderland legend Ian Porterfield has died, aged 61.
> 
> Porterfield, who scored the Black Cats' winning goal against Leeds United in the 1973 FA Cup final, had been suffering from cancer.
> 
> ...


Same with me, don't really know about him. RIP.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> MLS is bad. Very bad.
> 
> :no:
> 
> ...



Top 2, 3 or 4 from each league of Europe. First 2 in the Premier League qualify automatically. 3rd and 4th place have to play in a qualifier against teams from lower leagues who have finished high i n their respective league, but not all league's have their top club get in automatically (example: Celtic won the Scottish League but still had to play a qualifier)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Geez...I had no idea how fuckin' complicated the football system in Europe really is. Geez.

American sports are so watered down, compared to that.

I couldn't imagine an American Football team competing in a league, plus Cups.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Doesn't seem that complicated to us though, growing up with it and everything, but compared to the stuff in the US, yeah it really is.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Football, apart from the offside rule, is so easy to understand to me


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Looking at my TV schedule...there is going to be a Premier match replayed on Thursday. It'll probably be a replay from a few weeks ago. 

I hope it's Arsenal versus Portsmouth. 

Edit: The rules are easy to understand. The actual gameplay, itself...is quite simple. It's just these leagues which are confusing as fuck to me.

Oh, and they're replaying another game on Monday. From this upcoming's weekend's games. Please Tottenham vs Arsenal. Please!

I fucking hate the Spurs. Any fans on this board. Reveal yourselves, so I can red rep you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice to see an American enjoy proper football.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Looking at my TV schedule...there is going to be a Premier match replayed on Thursday. It'll probably be a replay from a few weeks ago.
> 
> I hope it's Arsenal versus Portsmouth.


I bet its something rubbish like Boro/Wigan


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm a Spurs Fan.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty sure Role Model supports Spurs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Edit: The rules are easy to understand. The actual gameplay, itself...is quite simple. It's just these leagues which are confusing as fuck to me.


Yeah you'll get used to it, it's really very simple.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Champions League is the biggest Club cup in the world. Then I'd say the UFEA cup although it doesn't seem as important as it once was. FA Cup is the second biggest prize in England, behind the Premier League title. Carling cup has been pretty much a joke for a good few years.


i'd actually say the carling cup has picked up more credibility these last couple of years, chelsea played there first team the last 2 years, and i think liverpool and man U played there first team a couple of times last year (although i'm not sure tbh so don't hold me to that). and the last few finals have had all the big 4 in it i think, so i think its improved a bit.

its certainly no where near as important as the other 2 trophies, but its certaintly not as bad as it was 4 years ago IMO


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dre said:


> I'm a Spurs Fan.


:evil: 

I won't red rep you. That's just foolish.

Watching your team get it's ass handed to them in an humiliating fashion by Arsenal, shall be enough punishment. 



Edit: Ben, you too!? I'm sorry to read that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> i'd actually say the carling cup has picked up more credibility these last couple of years, chelsea played there first team, and i think liverpool and man U played there first team a couple of times last year (although i'm not sure tbh so don't hold me to that). and the last few finals have had all the big 4 in it i think, so i think its improved a bit.
> 
> its certainly no where near as important as the other 2 trophies, but its certaintly not as bad as it was 4 years ago IMO



We played most of our kids and a few older players last year, not sure what team we'll put out this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember when I first joined her, Ben told me he was a Chelsea and Arsenal fan 

I'm really a Liverpool fan NCIH


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I remember when I first joined her, Ben told me he was a Chelsea and Arsenal fan
> 
> I'm really a Liverpool fan NCIH


I still am.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Liverpool and Manchester United have formally declared their opposition to UEFA president Michel Platini's plans for domestic cup winners to qualify for the Champions League.*
> 
> The English clubs were the most outspoken opponents to the proposals among the 102 members of the European Club Forum who met in Nyon, Switzerland, on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Good, I think it's fine how it is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Millwall in the CL would have been awesome, my Dad would have been over the moon with joy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Nice to see an American enjoy proper football.


Yah. Well...watch the MLS. Then watch the PL. It's an easy switch.

I cannot believe I wasted all that time watching that shit. :no:

Chelsea and Arsenal fan? Isn't that sac-religious???


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Chelsea and Arsenal fan? Isn't that sac-religious???


Pretty much, like supporting Everton and Liverpool, or Arsenal and Spurs.






Or Oxford and Swindon.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Is Tim Howard Everton's starting GK? I know he hurt his hand bad against Brazil this past weekend.

And I know they play Man Utd, this weekend.....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dunno if this has been posted, but Gary Neville's likely to be fit in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Is Tim Howard Everton's starting GK? I know he hurt his hand bad against Brazil this past weekend.
> 
> And I know they play Man Utd, this weekend.....


Yeah he won't be playing this Saturday I don't think, not sure if that's a bonus or not, most likely a good thing really.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, I wanted Gary Neville to be for for Saturday :side:

Ben, does your Dad supposrt Milwall?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Ben, does your Dad supposrt Milwall?


That was his childhood team and he still has a soft spot for them, but he's basically been a Utd fan since he met my Mum which was a long time ago now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Milwall fans are notorious scum :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

One of my mates today told me he used to support United...and now he's an Arsenal fan 

I don't get how people can do that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Friend of mine switched from United to Arsenal, sad and pathetic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Milwall fans are notorious scum :side:


Damn right, my Dad is very proud of his youth spent at The Den.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just ask Bradders.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Damn right, my Dad is very proud of his youth spent at The Den.


Nice :side:

Someone who I know, literally turned upto Footy training one week in a Liverpool kit, then, we started losing, and changed into a Everton fan


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How someone could switch from a big four team to another I don't know, bet they're kicking themselves now though, Arsenal's Era of power is already over.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> How someone could switch from a big four team to another I don't know, bet they're kicking themselves now though, Arsenal's Era of power is already over.


 don't rub it in


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal will come good again, they've got the potential that's for sure.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In a few years, the Title race could well be a four horse race all the way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's a scary thought, not sure my heart could take it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hay! Don't be a hater on Arsenal.

I'm not going to switch my team. Though...it would make sense. The only reason I became a fan of Arsenal was because of Henry. Cuz he's such a Legend. However...now that he's gone, it would make sense to stop cheering for them, right?

No! Not right! Even though my favorite player is gone...I'm still going to cheer for Arsenal. Fabregas is my new guy. Though...I do like Van Persie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Now that Wenger is staying I see no reason why Arsenal can't grow into a real force for the future.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Now that Wenger is staying I see no reason why Arsenal can't grow into a real force for the future.


yep definitely. without wenger i don't know what the hell we would of done, basically because he's molded the team so that only he knows how to get the best out of them, not to mention the fact that all our best players would leave.

and i don't think henry's depature should hurt us that much, NCIH. not now, anyway, 2 years ago it would have, but since then the team has improved so much, fabregas has improved so much, as have van-persie and clichy, hleb and rosicky have settled and we've brought in gallas.
theres people there to fill the gap that he's left, which wasn't really the case 1 or 2 years ago


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Arsenal will be title contenders in a few years, they're good now, but i can't see them challenging this year.

It'd be a big relief to the Arsenal fans that Wenger signed a new deal, his a really good manager imo.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Sal Rizzo


It's Zizzo.  

And no love for Fulham?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> One of my mates today told me he used to support United...and now he's an Arsenal fan
> 
> I don't get how people can do that.


Unless you have a local affinity with the club or have literally grown up with them, I see nothing wrong with switching teams. Obviously it means your not a very loyal supporter but it doesn't mean your not a supporter at all. But I will admit switching teams for glory is very lame. The only reason I'd do it is if I got very annoyed at my team and honestly decided I like another one more.

After all back in 2000 I used to apparently be a Leeds supporter :shocked: I knew two players, Kewell and Viduka. But after I actually started to follow the game I supported Arsenal.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

> Manchester United manager Alex Ferguson was assaulted by a random attacker at a train station on Monday.
> 
> The Scot was allegedly kicked in the shins by his assailant at Euston station in London after having travelled down to the capital to attend a function in the evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A 40 year old man and he just kicked him in the shins? What a pussy. Glad Fergie is alright.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

SumYungGuy said:


> Manchester United manager Alex Ferguson was assaulted by a random attacker at a train station on Monday.
> 
> The Scot was allegedly kicked in the shins by his assailant at Euston station in London after having travelled down to the capital to attend a function in the evening.
> 
> ...


What a joke. And I mean Fergie, not the offender. There's others I know who have been beaten into a pulp and their WW2 veterans but still, the offender they're gets off with a light caution.

But because Fergie is well, Fergie, the book gets thrown at that offender. Ridiculous. For a kick. Must have been a really hard kick. Pfft. That's the British Justice System I guess.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Whoever did that certaionly gained notorioty in my school today :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Total-KO said:


> What a joke. And I mean Fergie, not the offender. There's others I know who have been beaten into a pulp and their WW2 veterans but still, the offender they're gets off with a light caution.
> 
> But because Fergie is well, Fergie, the book gets thrown at that offender. Ridiculous. For a kick. Must have been a really hard kick. Pfft. That's the British Justice System I guess.


I hope you're fucking joking, ****.

An OAP and a poilceman got attacked.


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

I totally with you. I'm really glad that Fergie wasn't injured severely. This is not a topic for jokin'


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *I hope you're fucking joking, ****.*
> 
> An OAP and a poilceman got attacked.


No flaming outside of rants plz.


Whoever did it is a moron, and him being charged has nothing to do with it being SAF.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Someone complaining about a man being charged for assulting a guy, how fucking foolish and moronic is that.....


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

People who do that are scum, completely regardless whoever they do it too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, doesn't matter who it was, the person deserves to be punished for attacking a 65 year old man.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pathetic really. 

He's an old guy, despite the turd I think he is at times I really disagree with the idiot who attacked him.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I feel it was unlawful coming up to Fergie like that but I have seen worse on the actual pitch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So...? Still deserved to be punished.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I didn't say he shouldn't be punished. Anyone who attacks another person should be jailed, makes you wonder why footballers aren't fined more often.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Apparantly Fletcher and O'Shea picked up knocks in their international matches. They aren't vital players, but they're good to have, so I hope its not serious.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness, Fergie will have got alot more attention from the busies, because he is famous. If it happened to me, I doubt there would be charges pressed, or the culprit happened.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Apparantly Fletcher and O'Shea picked up knocks in their international matches. They aren't vital players, but they're good to have, so I hope its not serious.


Fletch has pulled his hamstring, no idea about O'Shea though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Apparantly Fletcher and O'Shea picked up knocks in their international matches. They aren't vital players, but they're good to have, so I hope its not serious.


Neither of them would have made the bench on saturday, so im not fussed.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you going the game MUF?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our squad is pretty stacked.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

No chance, i got offered a ticket in the Everton end but i just said fuck off.

Rather watch it somewhere i wont get attacked and can cheer.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> No chance, i got offered a ticket in the Everton end but i just said fuck off.
> 
> Rather watch it somewhere i wont get attacked and can cheer.


You should have gone :side:

Then you would have been in the same stand as me anyway :side:

Anyway, I'm doing that for the Derby


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Derby fans aren't gonna beat you up though are they


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Derby fans aren't gonna beat you up though are they


THE DERBY


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Derby fans aren't gonna beat you up though are they


They might. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In order of potentially violent games, after Liverpool and Everton vs Man Utd, Liverpool vs Everton probably has the biggest possibility of violence.

I know quite alot of the thugs though, and they are aware i'm a Kopite, so I'll be Ok.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh the derby, i thought you meant Derby.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Oh the derby, i thought you meant Derby.


Same. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That would make more sense then


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton fans are hardly gonna beat up a kid. Would be pretty pointless.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Everton fans are hardly gonna beat up a kid. Would be pretty pointless.


You'd think so wouldn't you, but these Everton fans are badass motherfuckers.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well when they played Arsenal, I got hit by all the people behind me, so if we scored, and I celebrated, I probably would be, if My mates Dad wasn't a thug :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So it seems real men beat up kids, cool. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Got the new United away shirt this morning, it really is awesome.

Got Hargreaves on the back.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Dre said:


> In all fairness, Fergie will have got alot more attention from the busies, because he is famous. If it happened to me, I doubt there would be charges pressed, or the culprit happened.


If I kicked you, walked off and didn't get charged, I doubt 100's of people would go up to you and kick you because of it.

If Joe E. Public were to find out they could kick Sir Alex Ferguson and not get charged, Ferguson would be running on stumps by the end of the week.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

...Just a couple more days until Arsenal destroys Tottenham....


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

NCIH said:


> ...Just a couple more days until Arsenal *destroys* Tottenham....


*Draw with*

Newcastle have Derby on Monday. Hopefully a good win and a goal or two for Owen to keep it going.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Newcastle 5-0 Derby. 

to be rather honest.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

With Owens form, that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think if they play 4-4-2 in that game, 5-0 is almost guaranteed. I'm not convinced 4-3-3 is the right formation for Newcastle.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Owen's form, Derby's lack of it, Newcastle's new manager, Derby's same old same old, Newcastle's team on the way up, Derby heading straight back down. 

I see a thrashing on the cards.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Viduka just needs to play Heskeys game tbh, which isn't too much different from his own style of play and we should bang in a few at least.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hoping this weekend is the game we click and destroy whoever we're against (yes I know it's Everton), but it might be against Chelsea instead. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hope United play well, they only seem to win games that they play badly in at the moment :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True, when we play good football, we can't finish. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds like we were away from home last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh we'll be fine on Saturday, with the return of Ronaldo we should be 'rockin' once more.



Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Goodison Park is an intimidating place to go, could be hard.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We usually always get the job done there, so I don't really have much concern apart from if it simply doesn't work for us again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton have a knack of winning games they really shouldn't also.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After last seasons performance coming from 2-0 down, pretty sure we can beat them. If we actually play which is a big question and the only doubt I have, but if we do, Everton don't stand a chance, that simple really. :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I expect it to be pretty tough, but with Ronaldo returning, & maybe Rooney (?), i'm pretty sure we'll get the result.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt Rooney will be risked, maybe the bench. I'm just happy Ronaldo will be back, we've missed his magic.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i would consider having saha back almost as important as having rooney back, man united just look like a better side when saha plays.

rooney is a huge player, but with tevez they are capable of covering his absence. its a different story with saha though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Saha is a big return as well, hopefully Tevez looks more useful as well on Saturday....


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Let's hope.

He has been out of touch so far, not sure whether it's because his been on his own up front or not.

I'm really hoping he scores Saturday.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Same old comments fom Dre i see 

We'll win on saturday, its as simple as that tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I just watched a replay of the 2nd half of Sunderland vs Man U.

Just...dominance. I think the possession was 65/35 in favor of Man United. Just sick. They controlled the entire half except a few set pieces from Sunderland.

I don't know if Man U's defense is amazing or not...but Sun'land's offense looked pathetic. Keane has a lot of teaching to do. 

Louis Saha looked great, I thought. He was constantly involved, it seemed. Plus, his header was impressive considering how many defenders were positioned around him. Tevez looked...meh. He was there...but not there. He had nice moments of effort and hustle...but for someone of his talent...definitely need more. 

And this Man Utd was missing Ronaldo and Rooney, eh? Nasty. 

Next game on Monday that I can watch: Aston Villa vs Manchester City. Yay. :side: I'm seriously considering ordering either Setanta Sports or Fox Soccer Channel. Both play Premier games plus Euro Qualifiers. However...FSC will have Arsenal vs Tottenham this weekend. I'm so tempted. I'll have to check it out...hopefully it's not too expensive.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Non American terms please. But you are pretty much right on the money, Sunderland are fine in defence but they need to improve their attack if they want to stay up this season. I honestly see Craig Gordon being the reason they avoid relegation this season.

I'm not at all confident about Arsenal beating Tottenham. I usually completely ignore history when trying to pick a result, but I can't help it on this occasion. Arsenal never seem to win at White Hart Lane, and Tottenham are always much better at home than away. I see it ending 1-1 which would still be a decent result for Arsenal.

Also, I'd like to see a Lehmann return this week. Almunia has clearly been in the better form recently, but Lehmann seems really fired up and I see him putting in good performances now in attempt to re-claim his #1 spot.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Same old comments fom Dre i see
> 
> We'll win on saturday, its as simple as that tbh.


ya like the first three matches.but this time we have saha,ronaldo, rooney so the chances are good hopefully we will win


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt we'll have Rooney from the start, but that's just my personal opinion, the return of Ronaldo and Saha starting should be enough to lift the side and make sure we get the win.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Also, I'd like to see a Lehmann return this week. Almunia has clearly been in the better form recently, but Lehmann seems really fired up and I see him putting in good performances now in attempt to re-claim his #1 spot.


It would be interesting to see how he performs after having Almunia playing so well in his absense. Last I heard about Lehmann though was that he had injured his ankle during International duties...however I'm not sure if that has been fixed yet.

Almunia really stood out for the Gunners when he did play, but I do hope, like you do Destiny, that Lehmann comes back and performs to a high level.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is it worth taking the risk though? He might end up costing you another game, which I'd have no problem with.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Same old comments fom Dre i see
> 
> We'll win on saturday, its as simple as that tbh.




I really wouldn't be suprised if you don't get the result. This amazingly, is the only time I will ever route for the Blue Noses.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, Craig Gordon looked great in goal. He really made a great save on Saha and Hargreaves. 

I guess Gordon is Scotland's keeper. Which explains to me how Scotland is currently leading their qualifying group for Euro 2008.

No American terms? Shit. That's all I know.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> I really wouldn't be suprised if you don't get the result. This amazingly, *is the only time I will ever route for the Blue Noses*.


Apart for every other time we're playing them?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure you'd want Everton to win when they're facing Chelsea too.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

God it seems so long since the last league game that I'm finding it hard to remember the Sunderland/United match...can't wait for Monday, is the Newcastle game on Sky?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Setanta.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I better get a decent stream picture tomorrow for the Utd game, or I'm gonnnnna be pissed.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

URGH! Need to get it but my parents keep delaying, think I'll work on it over the weekend and might get by Monday. If I don't then I'll be pissed cause that'll be the third Newcastle game I've missed. Maybe if my Dad supported Newcastle he'd understand...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Wayne Rooney returns to Manchester United's squad to face former club Everton at Goodison Park after recovering from a broken foot.*
> 
> The 21-year-old England striker has been out since sustaining the injury in the opening day draw against Reading.
> 
> ...


 Good news, but I'm thinking it could be a slight risk.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I bet he doesnt play.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Newcastle aren't on Sky on monday? How shit, monday night football is gone now, I take it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney will be on the Bench at the very most and might get a late run out depending on the score, I expect.


And yeah I guess MNF is gone, end of an era although it's been on the cards for a while.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fletcher and O'Shea are out for "several" weeks. Damm, such key players :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sucks for them and although I'd rather they were fit just so we've got more back up for shit like the Carling Cup, it's not like they'll really be missed at this time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm slightly disturbed at how much I am looking forward to a match between the two teams I hate most tomorrow :$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm going to miss the match tommorow. I am fucking pissed off!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I'm slightly disturbed at how much I am looking forward to a match between the two teams I hate most tomorrow :$


Should be a great game, fingers crossed the stream dudes don't let me down.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm finally going to buy Setanta, LFC TV and all the monday night games (love those, and since MNF has stopped it looks like setanta has them all ) as well as other prem games and bundelsiga and other leagues. 

Decent price as well, so I'm in.

United should win comfy, so they'll win it 1-0 :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't say it should be a comfy win at all tbh, hopefully it is though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's so weird that whenever United come to Liverpool, they get an early kickoff to avoid any violence, but when we play in Mancland, we never do :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> It's so weird that whenever United come to Liverpool, they get an early kickoff to avoid any violence, but when we play in Mancland, we never do :side:


You're wrong, but whatever.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How am I wrong. Last season, you play us and Everton early on a Saturday, on a Sunday, we play you at 4pm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's just one season, you said 'never'.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm sure that more times than not, that has happened in the past.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Honestly it might just tell you that they expect more trouble in Liverpool than they do Manchester, very simple.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Honestly it might just tell you that they expect more trouble in Liverpool than they do Manchester, very simple.


Indeed. Everyone has a sterotype of Liverpool. Sure, some people from that neck of the woods are assholes but a lot of people are also nice, a lot nicer than other areas.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh suppose, but I still pisses me off slightly, that we are thought of as so bad, when in reality, we aren't.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Leeds are out of the relegation zone, w00t. 

beat Bristol 3-0, they're gonna piss that league now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Horrible to see Leeds doing better


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its because United fans dont cause trouble.

Fans in Liverpool just go against us to cause shit, thats why we kick-off early there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm yet to experience something like that from our fans, I have last season from Everton fans though.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm really glad that the Premiership is back this weekend. I dont mind international games, but the Premiership is where its at. And there are some really good fixtures this weekend too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Big weekend, all top four teams have hard matches. 

We have it very difficult, Pompey at Fratton Park is a real dick. Hopefully though our depth and quality should shine through. 

See a draw possibly, but I hope we win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not having much luck with streams, looks like it'll be good old Five Live for me.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

EDIT : Double post, again. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah should be a good day of action, hopefully the results are good as well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm watching Everton vs Utd first half, then Liverpool vs Portsmouth when it starts. Might flick through to the end of Everton vs Utd and Arsenal vs Tottenham.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Not having much luck with streams, looks like it'll be good old Five Live for me.


Mine are not looking too good either  I really want to watch Gunners vs Spurs


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney isn't even on the bench which isn't a total surprise, Saha isn't starting which is pretty disappointing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

VDS, Brown, Rio, Vidic, Silvestre (wtf), Ronny, Carrick, Scholes, Evra, Giggs, Tevez

Subs: Kuszczak, Saha, Nani, Pique, Gibson

From BBC.
Well, we've got attacking players on the bench for once. Not our best line up, but I'm confident. Hoping Pique gets a run out.

5 Live it is for me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha should be up front, honestly Giggs and Tevez just doesn't work at all....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

We have something similar to 5Live, on paid tv called Foxtel/Austar. It's called Live and Active, and you get to choose which match you want to watch and you can flick through the rest if you get bored, or just want to check the score.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

5Live is a Radio station here tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Arsenal v Tottenham should be a cracker of a game :agree:

I wouldn't be bothered watching Liverpool close out a boring win at Pompey :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It'll be close, i can see a draw or Liverpool edging it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'd like to think Liverpool would lose and it is very possible, but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Can't understand why Torres is on the bench against Porstmouth.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

With the team we're putting out us losing wouldn't surprise me. 

Crouch and Voronin up front, wtf? Where the fuck is Torres for christs sake? 

Benayoun in for Pennant (our best player atm left out of a tricky game for no reason, FFS!), Gerro may not play the full match due to england duty, Finnan is a doubt so Riise may fill in. Fucking great, one of our toughest games and we have a rubbish team out. Stupid internationals 

United plying Tev and Giggs upfront is dumb, Saha will come on and score.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, Saha really should start. We've started just the same as the last few games. 

EDIT : We're getting closer, we should of scored by now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

These internationals piss me off, none oif our starting line up played a full 90 mins international football. Obvious that's why our team is weak. Gerrard and Torres not playing is just silly. Benayoun on the left, didn't know he could play there actually Pennant and Finnan are playing, good. Voro has been doing well, but Crouch I don't know....I suppose he needs games, but why put him in a match we need to win??

I'll be happy with 1-1 with this team. Really pissed off.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, just saw the team , Gerrard is on the bench also.

I can't see Liverpool losing, but a draw is possible now.

Just found a stream for the Utd game, Silvestre has just been took off on a stretcher, bad news.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alan Green is such a twat. Everything United do wrong is 'poor', but if its any other team, it's 'unlucky'. United's players are 'too similar' according to him as well.

Nani's on for United, hope he brings something different.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't stand Alan Green, that's why i did my best to find a stream.

Iff saha doesn't come on at half time, i'll be disapointed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

K watched the first half, same old story, nothing really happening up front, everything around the goal is fine but when it comes down to the final pass/shot it just hasn't been there. Giggs and Tevez does not work up front, Saha needs to come on or I can see Everton nicking this 1-0.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree, Saha definetly needs to come on, iff not i can't see us scoring tbh.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Could i get a stream for the united game, bloody sopcast is down.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ffs the stream I was using is now showing the Liverpool game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you allowed to advertise streams? I have a working one.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

RM, it's just for half time I think.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

PM me it plz.

Thanks for the stream!

Scholes should of just scored.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Scholes, what a chance. :side:

We're putting some good pressure on now, we need to make it count otherwise it'll backfire on us.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Kanu just had a penalty saved by Reina. The bastard :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Why didnt Matty Taylor take it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Would of been nice iff he put that away. 

Looks like Saha is coming on for Utd.




> Why didnt Matty Taylor take it.


His on the bench, i think.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Saha should have started. Giggs is worthless up-front.*


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronaldo dives and gets booked .

I can see it staying 0-0.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

1-0 Everton or 0-0 , can't see Utd scoring. :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hmmm, half time 0-0, we're lucky, we've probably been the better team and had no real issues except the penalty, Reina is a PK god, we're pretty forttunate. I'd like to see Torres and Gerrard on for Crouch and Sissoko, Sissoko is struggling and the long balls to Crouch aren't working.

1-0 United, not really deserve yet again. United seem like the new Chelsea to me. Vidic the scorer.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

VIDIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC 


MARK OUT.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0 Tottenham, Bale. 

United will go top for now.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

COME ON UTD!

VIDIC.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Quality header from Vidic.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nani off, Pique on. Pleased to see him on, even though its an odd change.

Come on Pompey, make this a good day. Hope Spurs hang on.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Nani looks like he's got a knock.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not bothered who comes on or off, i just want them to hang on to the win.

What a chance for Everton, Rio with some great defending.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can see this game becoming a draw in the end tbh 

Changes should be made.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Well it's not convincing, but its a win, and for now, we're top. Pretty sure I said we'd win 1-0 all season and win the league 

Chelsea next. Maybe we'll finally wake up and play like United. Start Saha next week, along with Rooney perhaps. Giggs on the left, Ronaldo on the right.

Immensely pleased that Vidic scored.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Pique!! Mark-out moment right here! 

It's all over!!!*

Edit - Top of the table :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Not now, Utd freekick, only a few seconds left now.

What a relief, really thought Everton would grab a goal or it'd be a draw.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Voronin clips the bar


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Same old story very disappointing performance, god bless Nani and an awesome header by Vidic. At least we got the points.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

All we need now is Porstmouth to hold on to a draw against Liverpool & I can really see Blackburn getting a point at Chelsea.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Top of the league. 

For a few hours. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool are top, on goal difference at this very moment tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like Rafa is really going for it now, Torres & Gerrard on.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Why isn't sky showing the arsenal match 

And why are we losing


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Liverpool are on Sky.

& you shouldn't be losing tbh, you'r playing much better & have created some good chances.

Get a stream.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

If Liverpool get a draw, they'll go top.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm happy iff they get a draw.

Portsmouth just had a great chance to make it 1-0, Liverpool hanging on.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool will steal the win in the last minute, and Arsenal will come back and win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Damnit. Gilberto of all people to cost Arsenal a goal, silly foul on the edge of the area and Bale scores from the resulting free-kick 

I won't take anything away from the kick, it was class and Almunia really didn't have any chance from where he was but his organisation of the wall was all wrong. Free-kick on the left side, with Bale being the obvious choice for taking it, obviously he's going to go for the curler into the near post so why not have Almunia at the near post and the wall covering the far post? Oh, well, 1-0 down. We can easily salvage something out of this. We've created the chances and if it weren't for two bad misses from Diaby and Hleb we'd be winning.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Damnit. Gilberto of all people to cost Arsenal a goal, silly foul on the edge of the area and Bale scores from the resulting free-kick
> 
> I won't take anything away from the kick, it was class and Almunia really didn't have any chance from where he was but his organisation of the wall was all wrong. Free-kick on the left side, with Bale being the obvious choice for taking it, obviously he's going to go for the curler into the near post so why not have Almunia at the near post and the wall covering the far post? Oh, well, 1-0 down. We can easily salvage something out of this. We've created the chances and if it weren't for two bad misses from Diaby and Hleb we'd be winning.


Yeah it was wrong positioning and we should be 3-1 up. We will come back and get something anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was a classic Liverpool performance and more importantly a classic Rafa performance, he lost them that game with his silly selections. Pompey should have one it on the pitch anyways, missed and wasted chances, disappointing.


At least Arsenal are losing.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

At least where still top of the league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well, Pompey had the better chances, we kept them out well. The bit of play by Torres that he set up for Voronin was superb, he's really something. 

Dissapointed we couldn't win, but a point at that place is always a plus. 

Back to the top of the league with a game in hand, hopefully Arsenal lose to Tottenham so they stay away from us.

People can witter on all they like about us not winning, end of the day, Arsenal and Chelsea beat them at their homes, United failed to beat them at Fratton Park. We were limited for what we could play today, pretty sure parts of that team wouldn't be like that, Masch will be back soon to fill in for the injured (not serious I hope) Alonso, since Sissoko was slightly poor today. Gerrard will be back playing and Kuyt, Voro and Torres will all be up front, all have looked good. We've continued our good start, still undeafeated and still top with a game in hand and a big goal difference, that's the positives. Someone needs to inform Rafa though that weakened teams at Pompey are a no-no


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

In the end you were lucky to get a point, they missed some really great chances. But still you're top of the league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I know, they should've won it. We have a great goalkeeper, he's not eratic anymore, he was absoulutely superb today, read every ball well and made a great save from the pen. 

End of the day we're top and we have Birmingham next at Anfield, then Wigan. Things still look good.

I also think some of our players were rested due to the CL match coming up with Porto.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Portsmouth are a good side that i reckon will finish top 6, nothing to be too dis-heartened about.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Stupid Spurs, Adebayour makes it 1-1. Spurs suck, Gunners will win now and go top.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Totally deserved goal for Arsenal tbf.

FAB scores again! 2-1, amazing goal by the sounds of it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fuck sake Spurs you useless idiots. They must make bets on how many games they can throw away against Arsenal. Gooners top. Fabregas again, he's quite the player now, Arsenal look like real contenders atm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Honestly Arsenal deserve to win by the sounds of it, Spurs really are disappointing this season.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

scored as soon as i got in 

they'll never beat the arsenal!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Spurs should've scored just before Arsenal did though, shame.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berbs has missed a few chances as well.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

lol @ the arsenal fans singing:

"your getting sacked in the morning"

good riddance


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Great to see Fabregas score  He certainly has improved compared to last season in terms of using the ball not only effectively for others around him like he did so well last season, but he has improved in his individual shooting ability which is great to see !


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Sargey said:


> Great to see Fabregas score  He certainly has improved compared to last season in terms of using the ball not only effectively for others around him like he did so well last season, but he has improved in his individual shooting ability which is great to see !


definitetly. all he was really missing last season was goals and now he's getting them i would say he's almost the complete midfielder


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Fabregas just continues to amaze me. He's one of the best mids in the world right now and he's only 20.
Spurs will never beat the arsenal hahaha.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Dempsey scored for Fulham on the 10th minute.

Leading over Wigan 1-0.


----------



## RockyMaivia (Apr 9, 2007)

Get in there 3-1 come on you Arsenal!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal playing great football and putting away their chances, scary stuff if they can keep that up.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

3-1. adebayor.

full time.

top of the league


----------



## RockyMaivia (Apr 9, 2007)

Thierry who?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well most people who knew anything about football said him fucking off to spain would be great for Arsenal, so yeah it's hardly a surprise.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes! Brilliant work from Arsenal! Adebayor scoring again to give us the 3-1 win!


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

OMG!! What a goal from adebayor. Spurs fans make their way to the exit lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I take it you guys are watching a stream because that all happened like 5 plus minutes ago. :side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I take it you guys are watching a stream because that all happened like 5 plus minutes ago. :side:


:$ I'm updating myself via _Live Score Centre_ on the EPL site . Stupid streams didn't work for me 

But Arsenal are top of the league, hooray!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Yeah it was wrong positioning and we should be 3-1 up. We will come back and get something anyway.


Speaking of 3-1 

LOL AT SPURS~!!!

I think I've really been underrating Fabregas recently, what a performance, he set up two and what a strike for his goal. Last year, 9 out of 10 times he'd have passed that but he seems to be growing in confidence. That's what we need and I'm bloody glad we have a player of that talent. Also, not to mention Adebayor, I've always liked what he adds to our team and the other dimension he gives us in attack, and although he missed that tap in after Sagna's great run, he's proving he can score, and that's 5 goals he's scored against Spurs in 4 matches, great stat to have  And that second goal he scored was almost a carbon copy of one Henry scored against Leverkusen all those years ago. Great goal.

Clichy, Toure, and Flamini were all great too. One negative about that performance is that Gilberto isn't adequate cover as a Centre-Back. Also, I think I'd be a bit more comfortable with Lehmann in goal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ARSENAL! ARSENAL! ARSENAL!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fab is starting to look like the player many expected him to be, last season was pretty hit and miss, but I can see him being the star of the season if he can keep this form going.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

fabregas at the moment is looking like ronaldo was this time last season, so if thats anything to go by we've got a lot to be optimistic about


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

His had a great start to the season, whether he will be able to keep it up is debatable.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Gilberto isn't adequate cover as a Centre-Back.


:agree: I found it quite odd to see Gilberto being placed in at centre-back..although someone had to do it, but I don't think it was a great decision to place Gilberto in the backs. 

Of course, I didn't watch the match (stupid streams..) so I do not know how Gilberto performed, but in my mind he just doesnt suit the position.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree, he played there a few games last season also, not sure how he did.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

we shouldn't have loaned out djourou, every team needs 4 centre backs, anything less is leaving the position open if an injury crisis comes along.

gilberto is a midfielder and needs to stay there


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Well most people who knew anything about football said him fucking off to spain would be great for Arsenal, so yeah it's hardly a surprise.


Try telling 80% of football journos that they know nothing about football. I myself was very indifferent about it. I never really worried that we'd completely implode and lose our Champions League position but more saw it as I minor blow which we could overcome, but I never really saw it doing us any good either.



> I found it quite odd to see Gilberto being placed in at centre-back..although someone had to do it, but I don't think it was a great decision to place Gilberto in the backs.
> 
> Of course, I didn't watch the match (stupid streams..) so I do not know how Gilberto performed, but in my mind he just doesnt suit the position.


He's performed well there before, and he's got the mold for a centre defender but it was obvious he wasn't a natural defender as he was awful in holding the defensive line and committed to challenges too eagerly.



> we shouldn't have loaned out djourou, every team needs 4 centre backs, anything less is leaving the position open if an injury crisis comes along.


The way he's performed at Birmingham I really don't think he's Arsenal quality. Although he did look promising early last season, but he seems to have gotten worse since then.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

5 in 5 from Cesc? Bloody hell! I hope Sammy Lee's Bolton wins =]
And wtf? Okocha is on the _bench_ for Hull!!


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

If arsenal can keep this up i see us winning the cup. Also when henry left i wasn't worried. He just wasn't critical to our team anymore. Now all chelski need to do is lose and my day is complete


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking pissed right now.

We should have won, fuck the CL, he should put his best team out for the league. Pathetic.

As for Man Utd, they need to fucking stop harassing the Ref every two seconds. Seriously, the amount of baised they got took the piss. O, and there apparently famous away fans are shit.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Can't see Chelsea losing, Blackburn may grab a draw, though.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm hoping that Arsenal pick up possibly 1 more defender during the next transfer window. We will be losing some defenders to the African Cup (or whatever it is called, I really cannot remember right now :$ ), and by picking up another defender we can build ourselves a solid defence which can hold up through such cups as this one coming up.

Sunderland are 1-0 up against Reading at half-time, I hope they win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea I can see drawing quite easily, or doing a United, and grabbing a win they don't deserve.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Rafa is a damn fool. He's such a good manager and has done so much with this team but his silly rotational policy really hurts Liverpool's Premiership chances. And dare I say arrogance in taking a second string side to Portsmouth.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea will win, I have that sorta feeling.

And we deserved to win, we did far more than Everton so yeah, they didn't deserve anything from the game, at the most a draw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Rafa is a damn fool. He's such a good manager and has done so much with this team but his silly rotational policy really hurts Liverpool's Premiership chances. And dare I say arrogance in taking a second string side to Portsmouth.


True, when I got home for Goodison, and saw the team he had put out, I could see it being one of those days.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Can't see Chelsea losing, Blackburn may grab a draw, though.


You probably thought the same for the Villa match, I can see Blackburn being a stiff opponent for Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think it's a fair certainty that Chelsea won't lose. They're recent home record is superb. There's a small chance that Blackburn could get a draw though, which would be nice but for some reason I don't see Blackburn as a team which could really put Chelsea's defence under any pressure; they're more physical than technical so I can't see them breaking through Chelsea's defence like Villa did with their pace.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Bowyer scored for West Ham. Hammers have a 1-0 lead against Middlesbrough now. Poor Schwarzer


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sunderland are winning 2-0 

O, I think i've got all my predictions right so far, two exactly :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Our problem was based alot around one man, Peter Crouch. 

Thre whole play of our team ended up becoming too long ball, it just didn't work. As soon as Torres came on we looked freash, he was in the midst of our 2 best chances all match, he's going to be so important this season, leaving him out was suicide. Crouch is 4th choice now, has to be.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I think it's a fair certainty that Chelsea won't lose. They're recent home record is superb. There's a small chance that Blackburn could get a draw though, which would be nice but for some reason I don't see Blackburn as a team which could really put Chelsea's defence under any pressure.


You told me it was at Ewood Park the other day!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bouma said:


> You told me it was at Ewood Park the other day!


I assumed it was for some strange reason :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea won't be losing at home today that's for sure, at Ewood I'd say Blackburn would win though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> Our problem was based alot around one man, Peter Crouch.
> 
> Thre whole play of our team ended up becoming too long ball, it just didn't work. As soon as Torres came on we looked freash, he was in the midst of our 2 best chances all match, he's going to be so important this season, leaving him out was suicide. Crouch is 4th choice now, has to be.


I am starting to think that. I do really like him, and have been saying he will score more than Kuyt, but I am starting to come round on it.

It was sorta stupid to leave out our 4 first choice Centre Players (Mascha, Gerrard, Kuyt, and Torres) also


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Dre said:


> Sunderland are winning 2-0
> 
> O, I think i've got all my predictions right so far, two exactly :side:


Great to hear that !

Own Goal from Young for Middlesbrough  2-0 now to the Hammers!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Iff Blackburn was at home, i'd say they could win, but at Chelsea, the best they can hope for is a draw, & i think they are more than capable of that the way they're playing atm.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I thought Blackburn were at home for some reason aswell :side:

I mark for West Ham for some reason.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

as much as i hate him, without lampard chelsea just don't look like the same side for some reason, theres no real threat when he isn't playing, and the fact that drogba ain't playing doesn't help.

i still think chelsea will nick it, but it won't be easy

edit: all three of my predictions have been right so far, so hopefully i'm wrong about that one


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa screwed Liverpool over again to be fair.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> I am starting to think that. I do really like him, and have been saying he will score more than Kuyt, but I am starting to come round on it.
> 
> It was sorta stupid to leave out our 4 first choice Centre Players (Mascha, Gerrard, Kuyt, and Torres) also


Masch had a friendly on the other side of the world, Voro was preferred to Kuyt, and to be fair Voro was actually a threat today, Gerrard played 2 internationals, maybe not fully fit. Torres picked up a knock, but still should've played, he changed our style when he came on. 

Crouch just doesn't fit in to the style we have been playing, Pennant and Arbeloa weren't as good as they have been either, it was just "one of those days", we had to have one, Chelsea had one against Villa, Arsenal had one against Blackburn and United have had them against Reading, Pompey and City.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Dre said:


> I mark for West Ham for some reason.


They're playing some good football at the moment :agree: 

I've always been a _little bit _of a Hammers fan too...not really sure why to be honest


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like West Ham, probably because they always have high scores :side: :$

There winning 3-0 now also :side:

What you said sounds pretty correct Ben.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Dre said:


> There winning 3-0 now also :side:


Ashton taps it in from the cross ! Someone else missed the ball..not sure who that was though?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LOL @ Boro losing 3-0. The idiots think they're a changed team now, of course no-one would know, only five people go to the matches.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> LOL @ Boro losing 3-0. The idiots think they're a changed team now, of course no-one would know, only five people go to the matches.


:lmao

Yeah, the support is pretty poor.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa showing disrespect with his team selection in one of the hardest games of the season is pretty embarrassing. 

Happy to see Sunderland winning with ease.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Birmingham beat Bolton, I do feel quie bad for Sammy though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, happy Sunderland end their losing streak, Kenwin Jones too, good to see.

As soon as I saw Torres was on the bench & Crouch & Voronin was starting i thought Pompey could get something out of the game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rafa showing disrespect with his team selection in one of the hardest games of the season is pretty embarrassing.
> 
> Happy to see Sunderland winning with ease.


We had most of our first team players there, it was just no Gerrard and Torres (Babel is not first team on a permanent basis yet) and Kuyt, it was the players not doing what they should have. Yes Rafa could have played a better team. But after the international break it was going to be a different team to normal, most of our squad had involvement in international action


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Happy to see Bolton losing, Lee is a fool.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Lucas Neill has been quite average today for West Ham..nearly let Middlesbrough get away with a goal. :$


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Personally I don't think Neill has done as well as i thought he would of.

I thought he was really good at Blackburn, at West Ham i'm not sure.

Hoping Birmingham hold onto the win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Happy to see Bolton losing, Lee is a fool.


Lee is a legend :side:

I don;t think it was disrespectful from Rafa, he just doesn't seem to understand how important the league is, in comparison to the CL.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think he just wants us to do well in everything


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Sheffield Utd 2-1 up against Wolves, James Beattie with both of them. :lmao

Rafa really should stop thinking about the CL & think about the league, they havn't won it in years.

They've proved they're a good side by winning the CL & getting to the final, but they need to prove they can do it in the League.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

On comes Ljunberg for the Hammers  West Ham are continuously putting Middlesbrough under pressue, in particular, Cole is doing a great job at continuing the attack for the Hammers.

_edit:_ Ljunberg gets a yellow card already


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> I think he just wants us to do well in everything


Quadruple FTW.

Beattie scored twice


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Sheffield Utd 2-1 up against Wolves, James Beattie with both of them. :lmao
> 
> Rafa really should stop thinking about the CL & think about the league, they havn't won it in years.


We have been, our decisions today were as much influenced by the CL as they were about injuries and international tiredness. If Mascherano had played (couldn't since he had an international a very long way away) we would have won, he changes games, he'd have controlled the midfield, Gerrard could have strode on and we'd win :side: 

Seriously. 

We've still made a great start, 2 draws against tricky teams, beat Villa, Sunderland and Derby, still with a game in hand and 2nd place. Our start shows we do mean business this year.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

The Championship isnt a hard place to score in. If Shef. Utd get promoted come the end of the season, then time will tell as to whether Beattie can score, however many goals he may have scored come the end of the season in the Championship.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I never said it was hard, just i didn't think he'd get a game or do well there, good to see him score, it's been a few tough seasons for him.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

West Ham get there first home win of the season  3-0 final score!

Cole had a great chance to make it 4-0 near the end but put it wide, but the 3-0 win must be great for their confidence.

I'm off to sleep now, goodnight all!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm happy we still haven't clicked, Chelsea at home next week.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Some form of draw would do me, or a United loss.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

is it at the bridge or old trafford?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Old Trafford......

Depending on who's fit for both teams, I'm actually very hopeful of a win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness, you looked pretty shite today, Ferdinand was getting ripped everywhere.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He made a huge block at the end to save the game for us to be fair. He wasn't tested much, Everton sat back for nearly the whole game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Masch could have played. He hardly did a thing in Australia, in fact I think he only played about 60 minutes. And it was Tuesday morning in England time. The only thing which could have screwed him over would be jet-lag, but either way he was only in Australia for 24 hours.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez was playing so deep again today, he really pissed me off....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He did absolutely fuck all, neither did that fancy fuck Ronaldo, apart from dive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh and the dive you're talking about, when he was booked, wasn't a dive, watch the replay.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

50-50, I'd say the referee got it spot on.

Tevez sucked, should have started with Saha

Or bought Torres :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No thanks.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No thanks.


He's only scored one less than your whole team, lawls. 

:side:

United will draw with the Chelks, 1-1.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

ronaldo has got a bit of a false reputation as a diver, i've seen him get booked for diving on numerous occasions when he really was fouled.
the press make him out to be some kind of scum-bag, but if you ask me he puts up with a lot of crap

edit: and the way the press acted after the world cup incident between rooney & ronaldo sort of made me embarresed to be english


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sissoko took a dive early on against Pompey. Actually, to be fair he may have just tripped over his own feet, but he was winning heaps of fouls early on in the game and I'm sure one wasn't legit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's all jokes at the moment, but I'm happy sitting here knowing that their is so much more to come from us and we're still right up there playing like wank.


To be honest. 


And the press aren't as bad to Ronaldo as they once were, he won most people over last season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Sissoko took a dive early on against Pompey. Actually, to be fair he may have just tripped over his own feet, but he was winning heaps of fouls early on in the game and I'm sure one wasn't legit.


He was diving rather alot, without Gerrard Sissoko decided to go forward :shocked: when he realized he was going nowhere he just kicked someone or fell over. Pretty damn clever..

Masch was jet lagged I'd imagine, a fresh Sissoko was probably the better option at the time.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ronaldo didn't dive, watch the replay.

Utd will win next Sunday against Chelsea, depending on iff Rooney is back, i'm guessing he will be.

I agree about Tevez, he was in his own half most of the time, pretty annoying.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I get the feeling, United mightn;t get it right this season, seriously.

Sissoko just gets victimised by all opponents, as they know it;s the only way to stop him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd say Tevez was jet lagged, but he's played like that in all his games for us. :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

sissoko overall looked pretty crap today, he gave away a lot of ball and didn't win much.
he's not going to get many more oppurtunities barring a lot of injuries


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd say Tevez was jet lagged, but he's played like that in all his games for us. :side:


He'll come good in 8 months time. :agree:

Sissoko will get games, today was very congested in midfield, he didn't like it, if that was Masch he'd get stuck right in and we'd have had control over midfield and probably would have had more pressure and go on to win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> *I get the feeling, United mightn;t get it right this season, seriously.*
> 
> Sissoko just gets victimised by all opponents, as they know it;s the only way to stop him.


Once our squad is fit and we're still not winning with ease, then you can say that, but to judge us right now, this early on is just so silly.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

all tevez really needs is a goal to get his confidence, then i think we'll see a bit more from him.

right now though rooney's return couldn't be more needed


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Teams are hitting their best though, Chelsea are basically playing like they always do, Arsenal and Liverpool are both pretty hawt at the moment and teams who are normally up there in the UEFA Cup spots are also doing well. One of the only teams doing shit are Spurs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Once our squad is fit and we're still not winning with ease, then you can say that, but to judge us right now, this early on is just so silly.


So far this season, you have done nothing to give me the impression that you will be as good as last season.

Out of all your players so far this season, only one or two have been on form, it will take a very long time, or you;ll be very lucky, if they click quickly.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

KME said:


> Teams are hitting their best though, Chelsea are basically playing like they always do, Arsenal and Liverpool are both pretty hawt at the moment and teams who are normally up there in the UEFA Cup spots are also doing well. One of the only teams doing shit are Spurs.


i knew spurs would fuck up to start off with.
just like everybody else in the division, spurs are light years behind the big 4


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think we'll reach the level of last season, but that doesn't mean I don't think we can win the league, which we are more than capable of doing and have proved we can do with the players we have got. We're playing poorly but we've won our last three games, that's not exactly the worst thing in the world.

So we haven't clicked yet, um it's September and we're 3rd, it's hardly a big panic.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Why the hate on Rafa? We drew at one of the trickiest places to go, the mancs lost there last season and still won the league. Masch played in Austrailia this week and Torres and Gerrard both played 90 minutes, the team he put out were quite capable of getting the required result, they just didnt hit top form.

Pepe, my hero  :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The atmosphere at Stamford Bridge has been embarrassingly bad.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

united are still not having the penetration they had last season i can't understand why they really finding hard enter opposite teams penalty area luckily vidic header saved the day


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pepe is pretty much god, he's not eratic anymore, he's been on top form, love him tbh. 

Blackburn are doing well, Essien went very close and SWP is dissapoiinting me. 

Heskey has joined the broken metatarsal club


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Was going to watch Chelsea & Blackburn, Stream isn't working now, doubt it'll be any good anyway.

& yeah, Heskey has supposedly broken it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hard luck for Heskey indeed.

I see Chelsea nicking this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sheva should've scored. 

Friedel is still very good, even at his age.

I see Chelsea winning, but Blackburn are giving them a game of it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's quality, got better with age I think.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

good save by friedel i also have feeling chelsea will nick this


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He played for us at one point, we let him go. He got better with age like you said. 

He always turns it on against Arsenal more than any other team.

Chelsea are playing like we did today, not having Droggers and Lmapard is alot like us today with Torres and Gerrard out. Chelsea are resting other players to, Mikel and Malouda are sitting out.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great day so far, hopefully Blackburn can make it even better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully Blackburn make it to halftime at 0-0 and do what Villa did and nick a goal early in the second.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Blackburn are playing well without creating anything, that needs to change asap.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We know what that is like. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Pederson should of scored :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He does miss a lot of chances.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bad miss, half time 0-0, think Blackburn will be happy with that, but Chelsea will probably get a late goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm staying hopefull, but you don't see many 0-0's at the Bridge.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They haven't lost at home ofr a ridiculously long time, it will wbe United to end that (they normally end those sort of runs) or a team like Blackburn who always prove to be tricky. 

A draw would be nice, but I don't see it really.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

chelsea always dominate in the second half, and something tells me its going to be the same today


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really thought Arsenal were going to do it last season....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kalou goal chalked off, debateable, I think he was onside.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he was onside, unlucky for Chelsea, sure that'll make them even more hungry to go on and find a winner.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

how long is there left now?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gonna be about 8 minutes left, Samba has a head injury, the 90 minutes are up though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Come on Blackburn, hold on.

I just got back, thought i was going to check up the score and see Chelsea winning by 2 goals or more.

A goaless draw is rare with Chelsea, especially at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great result, good day indeed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's made me feel better now, we had it alot harder, we were away, they were at home. 

Only Arsenal above us now and we have the Brum at Anfield next. 

Good stuff


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Very good, sums up Chelsea without Drogba & Lamps.

Actcually, I didn't watch it, so i wouldn't know how they played.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

thats pretty godd for us, and its extra good considering its man u vs. chelsea next week whilst we've got derby at home


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> thats pretty godd for us, and its extra good considering its man u vs. chelsea next week whilst we've got derby at home


Similar story with us really, we have Birmingham at home next, then Wigan.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Brilliant day tbh, apart from Arsenal winning. Ah well, you win some, you lose some and all that. 

I'm proper happy now.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Big losers today are Chelsea, simple as really


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Big losers today are Chelsea, simple as really


yep. blackburn at home is a far easier game then all the other teams had and they failed to win. it wasn't so bad for liverpool because most teams drop points at fratton park, having said that goodison and white hart lane are equally hard places to go so i would consider this to be a bad day for liverpool as well


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What a day.

Dippers and Chelsea dropping points makes our win even better.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Liverpool and Arsenal both have a game in hand over us, but I'm pretty sure we can beat them, and then we're right back up with them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> yep. blackburn at home is a far easier game then all the other teams had and they failed to win. it wasn't so bad for liverpool because most teams drop points at fratton park, having said that goodison and white hart lane are equally hard places to go so i would consider this to be a bad day for liverpool as well


United normally win at Goodison and you always give Spurs a kicking. We won't be the only ones to drop points at Fratton Park, it was a foregone conclusion that they'd be hard to beat. 

And MUF, dippers? When did you come up with that? It's worse than Pile tbh.

Our game in hand is helpful, United are closing in on us, but we have a superior goal difference and a game in hand which is good to try and keep us distanced from the rest of the bunch.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> United normally win at Goodison and you always give Spurs a kicking. We won't be the only ones to drop points at Fratton Park, it was a foregone conclusion that they'd be hard to beat.
> 
> *And MUF, dippers? When did you come up with that? It's worse than Pile tbh.*
> 
> Our game in hand is helpful, United are closing in on us, but we have a superior goal difference and a game in hand which is good to try and keep us distanced from the rest of the bunch.


He didn't come up with it, its been used by United fans for years. As far as I'm aware, anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sadly Drogba and Lampard I expect will be back for the game against us, still with the way we've been playing I'm more than hopeful we can get the win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

O, think I heard it a while ago, never really heard anyone say it regularly though, plus MUF doesn't use it as one of his usual jibes.

Chelsea look turd without Lamp and Droggers, they should be boosted by their returns, United match will hopefully inspire them a bit


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dippers is great.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Edit - PC lagging, or its the servers, soz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You've posted that 3 times now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rooney will make a sub appearance on Wednesday and start with Louis next week. I can see us beating Chelsea 3-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Tevez starts against Chelsea, which I sadly think he will, I'll be pissed.

But I guess it depends on how people play and who plays on Wednesday.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Rooney will make a sub appearance on Wednesday and start with Louis next week. I can see us beating Chelsea 3-0.


3-0? You'll never beat them by that much, neither of you are on top form, but if anything they have more to prove


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I very much doubt a 3-0 win. We can't even beat jobber teams by that many 


Oh, and about that double post, it was the servers I think, or my internet sucking. Sorry :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> 3-0? You'll *never* beat them by that much, neither of you are on top form, but if anything they have more to prove


Never? lolz.

We'll beat them, and with Rooney and Saha up-front, i dont see why 3-0 is impossible


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At the very most it'll be 2-0, but even that seems a stretch, can't see it being won by anymore than the odd goal 2-1, 1-0.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Never? lolz.
> 
> We'll beat them, and with Rooney and Saha up-front, i dont see why 3-0 is impossible


Never as in "no way" not as in "never again in the history of the world" 

You normally have the same jobbers up front when you play them, you never win 3-0, and their defense is very good, they can easily hold teams out and they have one of the best keepers in the league.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Never beat them 3-0 before?

You should check you're facts before you starting typing shit.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Never beat them 3-0 before?
> 
> You should check you're facts before you starting typing shit.


 

I didn't say that, I am saying you WON'T beat them 3-0 next week, not that you've never beaten them by that margin before or that you won't again. You don't beat them by that margin normally do you? Not since they had their influx of cash. 

READ before you starting typing shit.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

So we have no chance of beating them 3-0? 

We have every chance.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pretty sure the last time there was a 3-0 in a game between you lot they beat you 3-0, lawls. 

They beat you 5-0 once too. 

Why will you beat them 3-0? You're hardly playing great.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Stop arguing, you're doing my head in :no:

I highly, highly doubt you'll win 3-0 against them, but it isn't impossible, leave it at that ok?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good that Chelsea drew. Today could have been quite decent, if Man Utd hadn't been there normal dodgy, jammy self.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone think Arsenal will challenge this year? I can see them having their bad Xmas period, i dont think they are as solid as us, Man u or the chavs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We weren't dodgy at all, we played better than Everton and deserved a win far more than they did, a quality goal as well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ No, seriously, Everton were the better team, and were screwed over badstyle by the Ref.

They haven't had much hype, or atleast not on here :side:

They could challenge, although I doubt they'll win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> *^^^ No, seriously, Everton were the better team, and were screwed over badstyle by the Ref.*
> 
> They haven't had much hype, or atleast not on here :side:
> 
> They could challenge, although I doubt they'll win.


Were you actually watching the game?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They hardly created anything, only a few chances towards the end.

We had most of the possesion & deserved it, very good header also.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Were you actually watching the game?


Obviously, I was there 

Neither team had many shots, but they had more of the possession, specifically in the first half, and had a few clear chances. Yakubu had Rio in his pocket.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The possession at several points in the second half was 90%-10% in our favour. :lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> They could challenge, although I doubt they'll win.


I hope not, this guy on my team (the only white person :side is bare cocky, he was horrible to be around in 2003/04.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> I hope not, this guy on my team (the only white person :side is bare cocky, he was horrible to be around in 2003/04.


Your white though 

Mostly, in the first half, they dominated.

Scholes should have been sent of also :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was lucky, if he hadn't have been booked a second before and say the booking had happend 10-15 minutes before that challenge then yeah I think he'd have been off.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Your white though.


I thought he was Indian?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Plus, he made some gesture to the fans, which was stupid. 

I thought Jamie was of Indian decent, and just tanned 

Also, come on MSN.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Your white though


Im 0.5 white and 0.5 Punjabi :side:

Ye k, ill tell u bout this gal lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Plus, he made some gesture to the fans, which was stupid.


What did he do?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shook his fist or something, it was quite hard to see, although it did get one hell of a reaction.

The Great Khali :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The Great Khali


My dad is his biggest fan when i watched summerslam and they said "the punjabi warrior" or something he was like "WAT? HUZ PUNJABI???" and i said he was the world champ and he got well excited and watched his match lol.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> My dad is his biggest fan when i watched summerslam and they said "the punjabi warrior" or something he was like "WAT? HUZ PUNJABI???" and i said he was the world champ and he got well excited and watched his match lol.


:lmao

What did he do when he saw him wrestle? :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> What did he do when he saw him wrestle?


Lol, he was disappointed he didnt wear a kuchi at first, then was amazed at how big he was and he marked out for the claw lol. He panicked when he got dq'd but i said he still keeps the title so he calmed down.

:lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Haha, classic.

Anyway, this is a sport forum, so onto topic. 

I noticed Anderson wasn't playing today, I'm not sure whether he was even in the squad (?)

Was disapointed with his first performance, has he picked up an injury or was he left out?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No idea, but he'll take time, I wasn't disappointed with his performance the other day, it was what I expected really.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, he will need quite alot of time to settle in.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Very good that we got another win. Doesnt matter that it was only 1-0. Really happy that Chelsea and Liverpool both dropped points today but am suprised at how well Arsenal are doing.

Just got back from the West Ham game, It was really good. The Hammers are really looking a good team now.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

According to Fergie, Anderson, Tevez and a few other players will need time to settle in, and gain some more match fitness, before we see the best of them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL at someone sayin evertoin were better than us.

idiot, we were shite, but still deser ved to win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You were both shit at times and neither of you deserved anything more than the other, they had as many good opportunites to win, and Yakubu was denied a clear one on one chance by a wrong decision by a refereee. You slightly edged it, but again your prediciton of "comfortable win" was totally off the mark. 

Thought it was nice to see Chelsea get screwed by a bad decision tonight, after that ridiculous penalty decision against us, it all evens itself out in the end.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Just watched the highlights from Arsenal vs Spurs, and Fabregas' goal was brilliant!  
It isn't like him to go for a shot from that far out, usually he would have passed that off, but now we are seeing a more confident Fabs 

Adebayors volley near the end was also quite a strike of brilliance!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tottenham should've had about 4 goals that they wasted. The match COULD'VE been about 5-5, but Arsenal showed a sharper eye for goal.

Another 1-0 win for Man Utd, good but not too convincing again, we should've started with Saha, Tevez by himself up front isn't working at all. He looked poor yesterday.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Tottenham should've had about 4 goals that they wasted. The match COULD'VE been about 5-5, but Arsenal showed a sharper eye for goal.


Arsenal missed their fair share of easy chances as well, specifically in the first half so Tottenham weren't the only ones who proved a bit wasteful in front of goal.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Personally I think Arsenal deserved their win, but a one goal margin would have perhaps been fairer. Also, with Berbatov's chance which Toure made the saving tackle, that wasn't an easy opportunity. I though he did well to avoid Almunia's challenge but Toure closed him down too quickly, he never had time to get the shot off so I wouldn't call that an easy chance fluffed. Darren Bent on the other hand really should have buried his chance.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LOL at someone sayin evertoin were better than us.
> 
> idiot, we were shite, but still deser ved to win.


You were both shit. They were the better team, I was there, and am capable of typing coherantly.

If Everton had have got a few good crosses in the box, they would have won with ease. Yakubu had Ferdinand in his back pocket.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The fact is they didn't though. Both teams were average but we managed to score and that pretty much showed we were the better team as we actually finished what little we created.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I still feel a draw would have probably been a fair result.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Vidic is a hero, a truly great man.

Adebayor's goal was fantastic, I fancied Arsenal to be challenging at the start of the season, and they have done nothing for me to think otherwise so far.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> I still feel a draw would have probably been a fair result.


Who cares? We won, get over it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Who cares? We won, get over it.


I was making the point though, that you didn't look any better than a poor performing Everton side.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We've won 3 games in a row playing shite football, when Ronaldo gets back into his rythem and Rooney returns, we'll be awesome again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Arsenal have impressed me this season tbh, but I still think they're a jobber team. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We've won 3 games in a row playing shite football, when Ronaldo gets back into his rythem and Rooney returns, we'll be awesome again.


Ronaldo needs to learn that just because he was so good last season, he can't go around calling the shots, like he owns the place. That's what he did yesterday, and got him nowhere, a part from be a show pony.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Triple posting, double posting, whatever next? 

Arsenal have a very thin squad, just wait till they get a couple of injuries, they'll slip in the easier games. They always do well in the hard ones (beat us 3 times, beat United twice and took Chlsea to the brink with their youth team) but they don't always win the ones they should.

Ronaldo has had the first 2 matches of the season, internationals, and Everton yesterday to find his rythm, why are you having to wait for him ot find it? Shouldn't have to do that with class players.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Ronaldo needs to learn that just because he was so good last season, he can't go around calling the shots, like he owns the place. That's what he did yesterday, and got him nowhere, a part from be a show pony.


He had been out for 3/4 weeks with a ban, and looked rusty for Portugal.

If he can play against Sporting, he'll be fine for Chelsea.




Oh, and Ronaldo > Liverpool.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If he is the second best player in the world (That poll was a load of bullshit anyway) he should be able to get into form, with ease.



> Oh, and Ronaldo > Liverpool.


That's the most stupid thing you have ever said, which is quite an accomplishment.

He'll be fine, if he stops thinking he is better than everyone else.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He was the 2nd best player in the world last year tho. We're winning games, so im not arsed if hes playing shit or not.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> He had been out for 3/4 weeks with a ban, and looked rusty for Portugal.
> 
> If he can play against Sporting, he'll be fine for Chelsea.
> 
> ...


He's one one good season. 

Whoop-de-do


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> He was the 2nd best player in the world last year tho. We're winning games, so im not arsed if hes playing shit or not.


a) He was about the fifth actually
b) You should be, as when you play a better team, they will beat you on that form
c) You should be anyway  I want every Liverpool player on top form
d) He had one pretty emmense season, he mightn't this.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can't think of four players who were better than Ronaldo last season.

As long as we are playing Giggs and Tevez up front we will very little threat up front. Giggs lacks the final pass, Tevez is still adjusting to the team, and neither of them will stretch teams. One of the main reasons why we were so deadly for the first half of last season was that Saha was stretching teams and giving more space to the other attacking players like Ronaldo, without someone stretching the defence in behind it makes it much easier for teams to double up on Ronaldo, Rooney and the like, therefore hampering their creativity.

Overall, if Saha can stay fit I don't see any problems for us.

Also, on current form, I think Giggs deserves a stint on the bench.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kaka, Messi, Ronaldinho, and Cannavaro.

The two positions on that list I found most bizarre, were 97, and 17.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Kaka, Messi, Ronaldinho, and Cannavaro.
> 
> The two positions on that list I found most bizarre, were 97, and 17.


Who came up with those names?

Kaka' was great in the big Champions League games, but did little of note in the league. Totti was the best player in Serie A last season. Messi was injured for half the season. Ronaldinho was great, but won nothing. Cannavaro was pretty ordinary for Real last season, and didnt have the stabilising effect on the Real defence that was expected. Van Nistelrooy was clearly the best Real Madrid player last season, miles ahead of Cannavaro. 

Based on consistency over the whole season the players who had seasons that could be considered to be as good as or better than Ronaldo are Ruud and Drogba. Kaka' could be argued due to his performances in the big Champions League games too I guess.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I forgot about Drogba.

O, and Carra was only 97  :no:, and Scholes managed to get 17th, some how.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Kaka, Messi, Ronaldinho, and Cannavaro.


You forgot Carragher. 

Oh, and Messi is so bloody overrated. A couple of great goals, playing excellently in one big game and a string of good form doesn't make you one of the best player in the world. If he never scored that hat-trick against Madrid he wouldn't get anywhere near the praise he's getting now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Scholes was fantastic last season and definetly deserved to be in the top 20, possibly higher. And, yea, Carragher should have been way higher than that, top 50 at least.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I LOL'd at Carragher being 97th. 

Pretty odd list though tbh, but I do agree with the top three.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Destiny said:


> You forgot Carragher.
> 
> Oh, and Messi is so bloody overrated. A couple of great goals, playing excellently in one big game and a string of good form doesn't make you one of the best player in the world. If he never scored that hat-trick against Madrid he wouldn't get anywhere near the praise he's getting now.


No. I'd have Carra Top 15 though.

Messi is amazing, great speed, touch, and strength for someone of his size. Constant great performances, and being the best player, in possibly the best team in the world, make him that good.

Scholes was good last season, but I wouldn't put him in the top 20 at all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Trying to keep optomistic about our league chances this year. 

Look at last seasons start;

_8/19/2006 Sheffield United Away D 1-1 Fowler (pen 69) 31726 
8/26/2006 West Ham United Home W 2-1 Agger (41), Crouch (44) 43965 
9/9/2006 Everton Away L 0-3 40004 
9/17/2006 Chelsea Away L 0-1 41882 
9/20/2006 Newcastle United Home W 2-0 Kuyt (28), Alonso (78) 43754 _

*Last seasons first five.* 

TERRIBLE

a Derby day loss, a loss to Chelsea, a draw with a newly promoted team and a win over a terrible Newcastle side. And a narrow win over a West Ham side that dissapointed all season. 

*This year fist five*

Beat a good Aston Villa team away from home, showed real spirit and characvter in doing so. Babel and Torres showed signs of being class. 

Got a draw with Chelsea, which we should have won if not for poor refereeing, Torres gets a spectacualr first goal for Liverpool 

Beat a tricky Sunderland side aay from home without Gerrard, Carra limps off injured but we still win comfortably. Sissoko gets his first goal for Liverpool and Voronin scores again. 

Thrashed Derby at home, Babel getting his first goal for the club, Torres and Alonso with braces and Voro scoring with his first touch. All without Gerrard and Carra.

Draw with Pompey at Fratton Park, a fixture alot of teams won't win this year (United having already failed to do so), last season we'd have lost that. Pepe Reina saves a penalty and deal with all other shots at him. Torres shows more signs of his class nearly creating a goal in the late stages of the match. 

We have a deeper squad, we're beating the teams we should and we're killing off games after 1-0. 

Also looking at our CL qualifiers, last year we really struggle with Maccaibi Haifa, beating them narrowly over the two legs. This year we won a difficult hot afternoon match in France, with Voronin scoring a beauty. Then beat them easily at Anfield, 4-0. I see us getting flack about yesterday, but we still haven't lost, still haven't conceded in open play, still above United and Chelsea (GIH too), still scored the most goals and still conceded the least. 

We just look like a better team that can go places. Sorry for the long post but just wanted to express my feelings on us so far.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That pretty much sums up my optomism. Even if we don't win the league this season, I expect us to be close come the end of the season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Arsenal have a very thin squad, just wait till they get a couple of injuries, they'll slip in the easier games. They always do well in the hard ones (beat us 3 times, beat United twice and took Chlsea to the brink with their youth team) but they don't always win the ones they should.


Our back up players proved their worth in the Carling Cup last year and I don't think a thin squad will be our undoing, our squad may not contain much in terms of reputation or experience, but we've got some talented players in our ranks. I'm under no illusions though and still don't count us a a serous title contender, but think our undoing will simply come from a lack of consistency on the road and not finishing off teams at home.

It usually only takes one bad spell of form for Arsenal too get lost from the chase.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Our back up players proved their worth in the Carling Cup last year and I don't think a thin squad will be our undoing, our squad may not contain much in terms of reputation or experience, but we've got some talented players in our ranks. I'm under no illusions though and still don't count us a a serous title contender, but think our undoing will simply come from a lack of consistency on the road and not finishing off teams at home.
> 
> It usually only takes one bad spell of form for Arsenal too get lost from the chase.


The Carling Cup is a different story to the league. We have a team that can do absoulutely anything in the Champions League, but we don't always replicate our form in the league. When you lose players you will have to rely on youngsters, and teams will look to exploit you if you're weakened. Lack of consistancy will hurt you too. Overall I think you have one of the best pure teams in the league, just very young and vulnerable at times.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> No. I'd have Carra Top 15 though.


I can actually see why you like Carragher so much, overlooked so much, a bit like Gilberto but he's not in good form right now 

I'd probably have Carragher in the top 30, and Gilberto in the top 50.

Anyway, just a question to you folks, whose the most underrated player in the Premier League right now? I'd have to go with either Martin Laursen or Ryan Nelson.



> The Carling Cup is a different story to the league. We have a team that can do absoulutely anything in the Champions League, but we don't always replicate our form in the league. When you lose players you will have to rely on youngsters, and teams will look to exploit you if you're weakened. Lack of consistancy will hurt you too. Overall I think you have one of the best pure teams in the league, just very young and vulnerable at times.


I still think we have some useful squad players. Flamini and Hoyte have both covered very well at times and then we've got Eboue, Denilson and Eduardo who are all quite nice to have bench warmers too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I can actually see why you like Carragher so much, overlooked so much, a bit like Gilberto but he's not in good form right now
> 
> I'd probably have Carragher in the top 30, and Gilberto in the top 50.
> 
> Anyway, just a question to you folks, whose the most underrated player in the Premier League right now? I'd have to go with either Martin Laursen or Ryan Nelson.




I'd honestly say Carra is. Probably because I have spoken to him and all, I am biased towards him, but If I had to pick a World 11, i'd put him and Cannavaro as the Centre Backs.

Nelson is terribly underrated though.

Who was it who got injured during the Chelsea/Blackburn game yesterday? I misses it :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Christopher Samba, Ste. 

And the most underrated player in the league is Steve Finnan.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Messi and Cannavaro were no where near as good as Ronaldo last season.

And Scholes was fucking brilliant last season, top 20 is justified.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> Christopher Samba, Ste.
> 
> And the most underrated player in the league is Steve Finnan.


Fucking Hell, we should have been talking about him last night :side:

Finnan is horribly underrated I agree.

I can't even be bothered arguining with MUF over United players actually.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

KME said:


> Christopher Samba, Ste.
> 
> And the most underrated player in the league is Steve Finnan.


I too think he's a great player but both he and Makelele are too often heralded as great, underrated players that they almost lose that sense of being underrated.

Also, no matter how good Scholes was last year I think putting him in the top 20 is a little too far. Top 30/40, perhaps.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He never has a bad match, rarely gets beaten at the back and can make great runs going forward. But very few people will ever give the guy credit over other players in the league. Not saying he's oneo f the best (mainly because many will disagree) but you don't see him really get the credit he should.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think that we can all agree, that if Riise fucks off, our defence is very underrated. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Riise has been outed by Arbeloa. 

Our defense, with Reina in goal, IMO is the best in the league.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd have to agree with that, so long as Riise fucks off.

Shit, we have such a good team.

Best Defence, Midfield IMO, and possibly at the moment, based on his form, best striker


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Best defence, perhaps, definitely if you landed Heinze. Best midfield, not quite.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I love our team at the moment. 

Reina - Fully establishing himself as the best keeper in the league. Won the golden gloves 2 years in a row. Saved us against Pompey.

Finnan - One of the best defenders in the league, never has a bad match. 

Carragher - One of the best CD's in the league, consistant as any defender in the world

Agger - Great young talent, already showed how brilliant he is at the back and going forward. 

Arbeloa - Hitting form, kept Messi silent in Barcelona last season in the CL. 

Pennant - Superb at the moment. Showing his potential. Can play left and right. 

Gerrard - One of the best players in the world. Really hit the form of his life before his injury. 

Alonso - Passes a ball better than anyone I've ever seen. Can score tap ins from 40 yards and has recently showed he can play the defensive role brilliantly too. 

Sissoko - Vastly improved midfield workhorse, still only young. 

Mascherano - My choice for best CM in England, absoulutely superb in every match he plays. Standout matches against Arsenal (4-1) and the CL Final last season. 

Babel - Fast, young, skillfull, scored a fantastic goal against Derby and gained confidence from it. 

Kuyt - Brilliant worker, sometimes inconsistant with finishing, but can still score plenty of goals. 

Torres - On form, has scored 4 goals for us already and had big hands in other goals. Working hard for the team and looks to be fitting in well. 

Crouch - Fantastic last season. Doesn't fit in as much this season, but still a nice player to have.

Then we still have players like Benayoun and Kewell waiting around for games, and youngersters like Lucas Leiva ready to be devloped soon. 

Like I say, we have a squad that could go places


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Let's all praise Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Let's all praise Liverpool.



You don't seem to like typing very much of use recently.

I'm a Liverpool Supporter, who do you want me to praise? Derby?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> You don't seem to like typing very much of use recently.
> 
> I'm a Liverpool Supporter, who do you want me to praise? Derby?


It's only recently Liverpool fans are starting to appreciate their team. I just thought you would of done that anyway.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Kewell doesn't even get a game this year. The injuries have taken too big a toll on him, and he's merely a shadow of his former self, and I just can't see him rekindling any kind of form. Babel should keep him out of the team all year, and if Rafa is intend on the rotation, Benayoun will keep him out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Some of the names mentioned as being better than Ronaldo is simply laughable.

Messi? ROFL. 

As I've said a million times, he's not had a single great season thus far simply because he gets injuried more than Saha, he hardly even played last season either, scored a few wonder goals but that's frankly it.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Off topic - I didn't watch the Everton game, how was it?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bad. The best part of the match was when Leon Osman scored a goal, but it wasn't actually a goal.


:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We were poor again and the match was pretty awful from an entertainment point of view, but we got the goal and the 3 points, which is what's important.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I doubt our team will ever perform well this season.

:side:

Chelsea next weekend. 

So much for there 5 point gap.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> It's only recently Liverpool fans are starting to appreciate their team. I just thought you would of done that anyway.


I've always appreciated the team, it's just better now than it has been in a long time and people are taking notice. 

I think Babel will be great this year and keep Kewell out of the time, some roatating may put Kewell in the team now and then. 

Quite a few of the media are having a pop at Rafa for not starting Torres. 
And so were some fans on the 'phone-ins'. 

I just want to stick up for Rafa briefly

Crouch had a moan about limited opportunities so Rafa threw down a challenge - 'you're starting against your old club. Have you got the balls to prove that yu should get more starts?' 

In the end, a point was a fair result. We played a lot of long ball, when we were given enough space to pass it around. 
Rafa's view in selecting the team that he did, was 'I have two strong teams. I should be able to put out any combination, & they should turn over whoever's put in front of them'. 

The players ultimately let Rafa & the fans down. They should have risen to the challenge. 

Ok - we looked more potent when Stevie & Fernando came on, but the starting 11 should have laid a claim to places. 

We are 2 points behind Arsenal, but with a far superior goal difference. I would hope we'll rip into Birmingham, as we did against Derby, & hopefully, Arsenal, United & Chelsea slip up, especially since United or Chelsea are guearenteed to drop points as they meet each other. 

This is the kick up the arse we probably needed. It's a good job it's come early in the season. 
Those who would probably considers themselves as 'automatic starters' know that they have to raise their games, & reclaim top spot & stay there til the end. 

Those who are 'squad players', need to play out of their skins when they get a chance, as if they were playing in trial matches. 

We have a decent run of matches. 
Come January, our rivals (except United) will have quite a few players out because of the African Cup of Natons.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd take Messi over Ronaldo in my team. Ronaldo is just a trick pony, who got owned everywhere by Leighton Baines.

The best thing about the match yesterday was the atmosphere really.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> I'd take *Messi* over Ronaldo in my team. Ronaldo is just a *trick pony*, who got owned everywhere by Leighton Baines.
> 
> The best thing about the match yesterday was the atmosphere really.


Hmm...


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Detecting....IRONY.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Messi can get past players without doing tricks, Ronaldo cant. It's like he;s got some form od disease that makes him do tricks.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

It's called being skilful.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Your overrating of Messi is so fucking laughable, Messi has had some great goals but that's it, he's injury prone and will never be as good as he could be because of that. 

You do love to overrate things, it was kinda funny at first, but now it's like 'eh NEXT'.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Your overrating of Messi is so fucking laughable, Messi has had some great goals but that's it, he's injury prone and will never be as good as he could be because of that.
> 
> You do love to overrate things, it was kinda funny at first, but now it's like 'eh NEXT'.


I don't see how it is. I appreciate how good he is, obviously you don't. Ronaldo getting called the best player in the world because of one season, that is overrating.

I love to state my opinion, which may or may not be different from your, You really need to stop going out to find me in your eyes overrating players, and rappers.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Although Liverpool are a solid team KME post on their squad was extremely overrated.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Word said:


> Although Liverpool are a solid team KME post on their squad was extremely overrated.


It was pretty accurate IMO.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Word said:


> Although Liverpool are a solid team KME post on their squad was extremely overrated.


Explain....

I think it was a very fair assesment of how every player has been doing at the moment, tbh.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Well you would say that as a Liverpool fan. I think he almost described the squad as invincible.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Word said:


> Well you would say that as a Liverpool fan. I think he almost described the squad as invincible.


 

Show me where I made us out to be invincible. 

We're above most teams in the league and haven't lost, even after having some tricky matches, I'm basing my post on recent form, and our form is excellent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's being positive about the future, and our season. Honestly, if I did that positively, i'm sure I'd get a similar overall feel for our squad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> I don't see how it is. I appreciate how good he is, obviously you don't. Ronaldo getting called the best player in the world because of one season, that is overrating.
> 
> I love to state my opinion, which may or may not be different from your, You really need to stop going out to find me in your eyes overrating players, and rappers.


How is saying you're overrating him not appreciating how good he is? He's a quality player, but last season he was not better than Ronaldo, it's that simple, that's the very straight forward point I was making. 

As long as you keep overrating people, I'll keep pointing it out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How is saying you're overrating him not appreciating how good he is? He's a quality player, but last season he was not better than Ronaldo, it's that simple, that's the very straight forward point I was making.
> 
> As long as you keep overrating people, I'll keep pointing it out.


Becasue he was so good, he was better than Ronaldo, you didn;t appreciate how good he was in comparison :side:


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Pennant isnt that great at all.
IMO Cech > Reina.
Crouch wasnt fantastic last season and wont fit in at all this season.
Mascherano isnt superb in every match.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> I don't see how it is. I appreciate how good he is, obviously you don't. *Ronaldo getting called the best player in the world because of one season, that is overrating.*
> 
> I love to state my opinion, which may or may not be different from your, You really need to stop going out to find me in your eyes overrating players, and rappers.


I don't think Messi has had a 'one season' yet. He gets injured at some point. 

Don't get me wrong, I think Messi is special but Ronaldo is more consistent, and yes, more mature.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Becasue he was so good, he was better than Ronaldo, you didn;t appreciate how good he was in comparison :side:


Sarcasm, I hope. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Word said:


> Pennant isnt that great at all.
> IMO Cech > Reina.
> Crouch wasnt fantastic last season and wont fit in at all this season.
> Mascherano isnt superb in every match.


No, our best player all month in a month we were the best team in the premiership wasn't great  Arsene Wenger doesn't just sign losers, in case you hadn't noticed. He hasd potential. 
Who's won the golden gloves the last 2 years? Which one of them can actually save a penalty? 
He was the top scorer for the 3rd best team in england. He has 8 goals in 10 CL games. His volleying abillity is above most of those in the Prem. He'll play in the CL this season
Tell me a match where Mascherano doesn't totally own whoever he's marking.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> No, our best player all month in a month we were the best team in the premiership wasn't great  Arsene Wenger doesn't just sign losers, in case you hadn't noticed. He hasd potential.
> Who's won the golden gloves the last 2 years? Which one of them can actually save a penalty?
> He was the top scorer for the 3rd best team in england. He has 8 goals in 10 CL games. His volleying abillity is above most of those in the Prem. He'll play in the CL this season
> *Tell me a match where Mascherano doesn't totally own whoever he's marking.*


Now that's overrating to hell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Now that's overrating to hell.


It really isn't. 

Answer the question I asked. Anyone who closed out Kaka (who everyone pissed themselves about how good he was going to be) for the whole final and limited him to one fancy trick all the time he was on the pitch deserves the world of credit in my eyes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still don't think Pennant is that good. I can't deny that he's been good lately, but there's still much room for improvement, and I'd have to say he's probably the worst player in Liverpool's first 11; not saying that makes him shit or anything, but he'd have to be your weak point if you have one.

And I'm with KME about Mascherano. When used correctly, he's one of the best defensive midfielders in the world, although I do think he played out of his skin towards th end of last year and probably won't be able to recreate that form for a while. I'd almost go as far as saying him > Messi.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> It really isn't.
> 
> Answer the question I asked. *Anyone who closed out Kaka (who everyone pissed themselves about how good he was going to be) for the whole final and limited him to one fancy trick all the time he was on the pitch deserves the world of credit in my eyes.*


That's one good performance then. 

Mascherano doesn't stop Liverpool drawing or losing, like Gerrard does.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh I'm not surprised you Pool fans are feeling so high and mightly, I would be too, you're playing the second best football in the league at the moment and have much to be cheerful about, huge credit to them if they can keep it up but it's a whole new experience for them and it'll be interesting to see how they cope when they do slip up and do have a sticky patch which will happen as it happens to every team.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Eh I'm not surprised you Pool fans are feeling so high and mightly, I would be too, you're playing the second best football in the league at the moment and have much to be cheerful about, huge credit to them if they can keep it up but it's a whole new experience for them and it'll be interesting to see how they cope when they do slip up and do have a sticky patch which will happen as it happens to every team.


:agree:

My exact thoughts.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I still don't think Pennant is that good. I can't deny that he's been good lately, but there's still much room for improvement, and I'd have to say he's probably the worst player in Liverpool's first 11; not saying that makes him shit or anything, but he'd have to be your weak point if you have one.


Maybe last season, along with Arbeloa, but he, much like SWP for Chelsea has realized that he may have to fight with Babel and Benayoun for places has really stepped up. Arebloa has also totally shoved Riise out of the team.



Deco™ said:


> That's one good performance then.
> 
> Mascherano doesn't stop Liverpool drawing or losing, like Gerrard does.


Biggest club game of the year and he was the best player by an absoulute country mile. 

That's not his job, attacking midfielders like Gerrard tend to win us games, but he can only roam forward because he knows he has a superb CDM behind him in Masch.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I think Pennant's been playing the best he's ever done. Well done to him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> And I'm with KME about Mascherano. When used correctly, he's one of the best defensive midfielders in the world, although I do think he played out of his skin towards th end of last year and probably won't be able to recreate that form for a while. I'd almost go as far as saying him > Messi.


I totally agree with the first part. 

He was MOTM the last 2 times he played though, the reason Derby and Toulouse didn't prove tricky like they could have done was mainly due to how well he controlled the midfield (probably the most important area of the pitch to have control over)

And I do remember United fans getting very very excited about their good start last season, and they hadn't won the league for 3 seasons, perhaps that was premature clebrating then, but I doubt anyone took note at the time.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd rather have Hargreaves.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

ATM this is as good form as i've seen in a long time from liverpool, and thats not really a good thing. ATM i get the feeling that this is almost as good as liverpool can play. with man united however, this is about as bad as i've seen them play since about a year and a half ago, and they're still winning, they've been the worst of the top 4 so far this season but they haven't fallen off the pace, so when they do finally start playing well they won't have to play catch up to the other sides.

what i'm trying to say is that liverpool need to prove that they can play badly and win, same goes for arsenal, and until they learn how to do that man u and chelsea will always be ahead of them


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We seem to be doing a Chelsea: winning, but not performing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> ATM this is as good form as i've seen in a long time from liverpool, and thats not really a good thing. ATM i get the feeling that this is almost as good as liverpool can play. with man united however, this is about as bad as i've seen them play since about a year and a half ago, and they're still winning, they've been the worst of the top 4 so far this season but they haven't fallen off the pace, so when they do finally start playing well they won't have to play catch up to the other sides.
> 
> what i'm trying to say is that liverpool need to prove that they can play badly and win, same goes for arsenal, and until they learn how to do that man u and chelsea will always be ahead of them


In all fairness you were pretty shite against Fulham and won, and we were pretty wasteful and useless at times against Villa, and won. But I catch your drift.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've only seen highlights of those two games, and Masch tends not to feature much in the highlights so I can't really judge his performances too much. But I have to ask you, had Masch not played against Derby, would the result really be any different? 

EDIT - I thought we were alright against Fulham. van Persie missed a couple of good chances and Hleb and Cesc played very well too. Deserved win IMO. Our first half against City was probably the worst we've played.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I've only seen highlights of those two games, and Masch tends not to feature much in the highlights so I can't really judge his performances too much. But I have to ask you, had Masch not played against Derby, would the result really be any different?
> 
> EDIT - I thought we were alright against Fulham. van Persie missed a couple of good chances and Hleb and Cesc played very well too. Deserved win IMO. Our first half against City was probably the worst we've played.


I think the result would have been the same, but Derby didn't really let us have a look in until 30 minutes or so into the game. He had a couple of assists and generally controlled the whole game allowing us to score more goals than at times we really should have had. 

You were ok, but you didn't score until late on, and you looked dissapointing, that's kind of what I mean, it didn't look like you were going ot but you grinded the result out.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Deco™ said:


> We seem to be doing a Chelsea: winning, but not performing.


*I agree. If we are going to win the title again then we need Saha and Rooney to score consitently.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not really, we have players all over the pitch who can score, but those two do need to start games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pennant has been emmense this season. He got into the required positions last season, but this season, his final delivery has come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Pennant is a twat.

He could of killed someone whilst drink-driving, he deserves no respect.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What the fuck has that got to do with his footballing.

Wayne Rooney likes Granny prostitutes , he deserves no respect. See, nice logic


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

OMG! Rooney shagged someone, Pennant could of killed someone. Big fucking difference.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Still, on your logic, he doesn't deserve any respect. Anyone who needs the feel to get sex off a Prostitute, surely in your opinion, should have no respect. And Pennant didn;t actually kill anyone....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

How do you know Rooney actually shagged this prostitute, were you there?

And no, pennant did kill anyone, but he could easily have done.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He all but admitted to it....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To compare sleeping with a women to nearly killing someone is just so fucking stupid it's actually quite scary how anyone could make such a moronic comparison.

Anyways that sort of talk isn't needed in here.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I've just read that Pennant gave Ashley Coles names to the police when they pulled him, pathetic.

---------

Does anyone know the citeh/villa teams yet?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I just read that also, doesn't stop him from being a good footballer, who is always improving though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Vassell and Mpenza are starting for citeh, Villa will win comfortably now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I get the feeling it will be a shit match, probably resulting in a draw.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Like Liverpool/Pompey yesterday?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hysterical.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Vassell and Mpenza are starting for citeh, Villa will win comfortably now.


Why the hell is Sven playing with those jobbers against a side that in my opinion totally out played Chelsea a couple of weeks ago. Very odd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Probably trying a Benitez rotation policy idea.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Svens fucking stupid sometimes, alot like Benitez.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very true, the rotation shit shouldn't and doesn't need to be done by teams like City...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Why the hell is Sven playing with those jobbers against a side that in my opinion totally out played Chelsea a couple of weeks ago. Very odd.


those guys play for city don't they?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> those guys play for city don't they?


Yes??


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Like Liverpool/Pompey yesterday?


Yes. 

And just like United Vs Reading, United Vs Pompey, United Vs Man City, United Vs Tottenham, United Vs Sunderland and United Vs Everton. tbh, just with less goals :hb 

In all seriousness, this match COULD be good, but Mpenza playing = 

And MUF, nice job talking about Pennat "possibly killing someone". If I remember you boast about being a hooligan and "kicking other fans heads in" and you also had a big profile campaign over Ronaldo after the World Cup saying you'd love it if we got murdered in training. So just stop with the hypocrisy, dear.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i thought you were meaning that villa didn't need to rotate, my bad.

anyway, i have a feeling this will end in a 0-0 as well, hope i'm wrong thougjh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll either be something like 3-3 or a dull boring game with 1 or two goals.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I boast about being a hooligan? lolz


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I boast about being a hooligan? lolz


Yes. lolz. 

You also condone murdering your own players. lolz 

 

Anyway, 2-1 Villa.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well you claim to beat up a Liverpool fan, and go to a match to have a fight with Leeds fans.

You;d liek to think you are, but you won't be


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mpenza is a decent player. He's strong and tough, and can actually put the ball in the net on occasions. Not a totally shit player. Vassell is far from impressive though, perhaps Sven's playing him in hope he will come good against his old club.

I see no more than two goals being scored in this one. Although Dunne being suspended could be costly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Mpenza is a decent player. He's strong and tough, and can actually put the ball in the net on occasions. Not a totally shit player. Vassell is far from impressive though, perhaps Sven's playing him in hope he will come good against his old club.
> 
> I see no more than two goals being scored in this one. Although Dunne being suspended could be costly.


I'm more surprised because they've left out Bianchi, who I find to be excellent, more than I am because they're playing Mpenza, I don't think he's a bad player. He was good in the 2002 world cup, but I'd think they'd play Bianchi instead.

Edit - Great stop by Carson


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

An alright game, typical sleeply Sunday match really.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

This match hasn't done much for me.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's going pretty much as expected. Villa are getting some decent possession in good areas, so throwing on someone like Maloney in for Carew, who looks off his game might be an idea. Carew's physical aspect isn't really troubling City at all and a bit more flair in attack from Maloney might help in breaking down City's defence.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0 City. Johnson. 

Funny, if they win this they'll go above us having lost 2 games and us having lost 0. lawls


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We still have a game in hand though :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

True. 

Always nice to have the game in hand :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The CL always seems to make us have a game in hand. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I guess finishing 3rd is a good thing after all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What was the final score, I had to walk me Grandma's Dog :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1-0 pretty damn terrible.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good thing I missed it then


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Villa are inconsistant. Win the games they shouldn't, lose the ones they should.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Silvestre out for the season.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Manchester United defender Mikael Silvestre will miss the rest of the season with a cruciate knee ligament injury.

Silvestre, 30, was stretchered off just before half-time in Saturday's 1-0 win at Everton after collapsing in pain.

Full story to follow.

--

yuh, no big loss.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just means some youngsters will get a chance, sucks for him as he played alright yesterday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wondered what that was, didn't seem to me that anything particularly happened to him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You should really start watching replays of shit, it was pretty horrible.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I haven't actually seen a replay of the match yet, i'd quite like to see how it came across as a whole.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't you watch MOTD? :shocked:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was going to, but then my mate knocked for me, so I went out


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No Sky+? Poor fella.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah 

I would have got my Mum or Dad to tape it, but for some strange reason, they were both asleep at 10


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

To follow up on the Silvestre story...



> Manchester United have suffered a blow after learning that Mikael Silvestre will miss the rest of the season with a cruciate knee ligament injury.
> 
> Silvestre, 30, was stretchered off just before half-time in Saturday's 1-0 win at Everton after collapsing in pain.
> 
> ...


As Ben said, it'll give the youngsters a chance. Never really been a fan of Silvestre tbh, but I wouldn't wish this upon him. Hopefully though, Evra plays left back, and Giggs goes back to the left where he's good.

Also, seeing Foster mentioned in there, anyone know when he's back? I'm looking forward to him eventually becoming our No. 1, very promising player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It seems Fergie doesn't think Giggs has the legs to play on the left though, but he clearly doesn't work up front at least when he's up there with Tevez.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Me and Ormo are going the Wigan away game :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Me and Ormo are going the Wigan away game :side:


I was considering going to that one. They have like 6 fans there (one more than the Boro!)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Drogba is looking doubtful to being fit until Chelsea's game against Valencia. Shame.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Super Duper. 

CL thread should be used soon, can't wait for Tuesday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> I was considering going to that one. They have like 6 fans there (one more than the Boro!)


Come with us, seriously.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Drogba will have an injury prone season this year. I dunno why I just get the feeling. Also I think Chelsea will miss him if he is out much longer they are obviously missing him already.

Cant wait for the CL to start back .


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Sup POD, Any Hammers fans around?


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Right ere.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

KME said:


> I was considering going to that one. They have like 6 fans there (one more than the Boro!)


we actually get more fans than wigan and quite a few other teams in premiership lol, just doesnt seem like it because our stadiums bigger than theres. if we had a 25,000 seater stadium then i would look full.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The thing is, I plan on cheering and chanting for Liverpool, I doubt there fans will do anything :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Aren't you at record low attendance at Boro atm though dav? It certainly looks very empty. Big stadium going to waste.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It always seems so empty it makes the Premiership look pretty crappy when you have such a big ground with hardly anyone in there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It makes us look like some US team :side:


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

iii we are at a record low attendances, but the main reason for that is because the club hasnt lowered ticket prices like they should have.But thats still no excuse.

I agree it does make the premiership look bad, but if we start winning everyone will join the bandwagon again and start coming to games again.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

My Dad just realised we have Setanta.

:lmao

It's only Setanta 1, but we haven't paid for it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll be just a free hour or so, that's all, it won't last.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've got it too atm. They give you previews then take it away. 

Good channels, LFCTV comes out in 3 days


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

How many times a day will that channel show istanbulshit?

Im going for 4 times.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure they'll have it in the corner of screen all the time, to be honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just looked at the plan for its first few days, its nowhere to be seen. 

:hb

I am bemused at the fact Derby broke their transfer record on Earnshaw and have barely played him, not starting again tonight.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> How many times a day will that channel show istanbulshit?
> 
> Im going for 4 times.


If I were the producer, I'd show the greatest moment in history alot also.

It best have something on before I go to school each day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is he injuried or something? No idea why they haven't been playing him every week.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He came on as sub against us I believe, so i'd guess not.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Is he injuried or something? No idea why they haven't been playing him every week.


Can't be because he's always on the bench. They prefer Steve Howard for some reason. 

Don't see why, Earnshaw saved West Brom from going down, he will score goals and could at least try and help Derby stay up. Now that Miller has come in I see Alien Head playing even less tbh.

And Ste, he was unused against us.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> If I were the producer, *I'd show the greatest moment in history *alot also.
> 
> It best have something on before I go to school each day.


Why the hell would a Liverpool channel show the last 3 minutes of United vs Munich from 1999?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Andy Gray once said it was the biggest miracle ever, so it is :hb

Plus, he;s the only striker to score a hattrick in every competition, and every division :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Most neutrals agree that our win owns your win tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I;d argue that that is the biggest load of shit ever, which it is, but I'd piss of people by argiung with you, so it aint happening :hb

I did lmao at the comment though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Most neutrals agree that our win owns your win tbh.


I doubt it. Our win is normally voted as "Best British performance in Europe". Both are amazing so lets not argue about it

And your win over Juventus in that season was far better than the win over Munich, IMO.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We were 1-0 down with the 90 minutes up. And we won before the game finished.

You had 45 minutes to score 3, and teams score 3 goals in 45 minutes all the time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You were apparently the best team in the world though, according to you, we were shite that season.

Plus, the fact our fans managed to lift us to it made it all the more special.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Or the fact that Milan were shite in the 2nd half and Gerrard (not the fans) inspired the team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We were 1-0 down with the 90 minutes up. And we won before the game finished.
> 
> You had 45 minutes to score 3, and teams score 3 goals in 45 minutes all the time.


But you only had to come down from 1-0 down, it was always going to happen, coming down from 3 in six minutes is a tad bit amazing. 

Ours was also more up and down, more emotional and such. 

You weren't counted out at 1-0, but if you were 3-0 down, well that'd be much much different

Milan were brilliant except for 6 minutes. But that's what makes football so great. 
Our whole team and the fans lifted us, we were singing YNWA at half time, most fans would have been down in the dumps and annoyed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Needing fans to lift a team is pathetic though, and why you keep saying that is kinda odd, it doesn't really make the team morale look very good. Gerrard lifted the team no one else.

Anyways this was boring the first time, lets not go over it again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Carra even admitted we were out, and then they heard the fans.

Face it, if it was visa versa, you'd say it was the greatest win ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's such a boring conversation one match vs another, both were epic in their own way, please can we leave it at that, or I'll simply start deleting every post mentioning that match.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why not debate it though? What else is there to talk about, Derby/Newcastle? Fun :side: 

I can't see why you all have such a detest of mentioning it, if the Munich match was only 2 years ago I'd have no doubts you'd be very similar. And do United fans still not regard Solksjaer as a legend for "that goal" and always revert back to it? That's sort of living in the past too.

But whateva, anyway, Derby-Newcaslte side. 4-0 Newcastle.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ I concur actually, on all of that, apart from 3-0 Newcastle, come on Owen.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah hope Owen gets a couple, he's fun :side:


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

hows the newcastle match anyone?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

0-0 but Derby should have had a penalty according to Sky Sports.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

surprised derby have held newcastle this long


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0 Derby  

Miller on his debut.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Derby winning LOL. :lmao


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I couldn't believe it when Derby scored, as was busy watching a replay on the Rozo incident. If "BIG" Sam had of done a Mourinho and picked up a tv monitor it would have delayed the restart so the goal wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn my 3-0 Newcastle prediction looks rather stupid now.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Are they playing 4-3-3 again?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm Lmao'ing at Derby winning at the moment.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

derby winning, rofl


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty pissed tbh, typical Newcastle though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why are you pissed


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think they'll hang on, it'll be 1-1.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I can see Derby getting a second on the break. Hopefully they won't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Why are you pissed


Because I don't want to see Newcastle lose, especially to a team as awful as Derby, hard to work out? I think not.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

That's what you get when you play Alan Smith out of position.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> That's what you get when you play Alan Smith out of position.


I have to agree.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Because I don't want to see Newcastle lose, especially to a team as awful as Derby, hard to work out? I think not.


Well considering I didn't know you liked Newcastle, yes it was.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I have to agree.


 I walked right into that one, didn't I? 


Anyway, I like Newcastle, want them to do well this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like Newcastle for Owen, but now he's on the bench....


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

DRE said:


> Well considering I didn't know you liked Newcastle, yes it was.


Maybe hes forgiven us for 1996.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I walked right into that one, didn't I?


You really really did.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I watched the highlights of LA Galaxy match with Houston Dynamos (they lost 3-1), and I have to say that it was a very poor attempt at football, the penalty they conceded (or as the commentator said, PK! GALAXY HAVE A PK!) was such a sloppy challenge. 

I also lol'd at how 'DYNAMO GOAL!' came up on the on-screen graphics when they scored. Those crazy Americans:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love the over the top nature of football over there, they just don't know how to commentate on it at all.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Derby won.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That makes me in somewhat happy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Did Derby score stay 1-0?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes it did...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Newcastle should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I watched the highlights of LA Galaxy match with Houston Dynamos (they lost 3-1), and I have to say that it was a very poor attempt at football, the penalty they conceded (or as the commentator said, PK! GALAXY HAVE A PK!) was such a sloppy challenge.


There's no such thing as bad football. I know you didn't necessarily call it bad, but I'm sick of Aussies shitting on the A-League (I assume the same happens in America too) because its not as good quality as the EPL or the World Cup. Mind you, I don't think I've seen as boring a match as Ukraine v Switzerland.

And what's worse than watching MLS with American commentators is watching the Primera Liga with American commentators, who pretty much pick one player on the pitch (usually Ronaldinho, Robinho ect) and don't shut-up about him all match.

Also, the season is shaping up nicely for Arsenal with out two biggest rivals for the coveted 4th spot not starting to brightly while we're started very comfortably.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't like the A-League that much either.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If your not willing to support your local domestic league then your not much of a football fan. I suppose that's typical of most Syndey siders though, struggling to get 10,000 to turn up to home matches whereas Melbourne are averaging 30,000. I'll pissed if Syndey get more World Cup qualifying matches than Melbourne. But you probably will despite us getting a 90,000 turn out for a friendly with Greece.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

King Placebo said:


> I don't like the A-League that much either.


The A-League rocks!

But anyway, Derby won this morning. I didn't expect it. But from the parts i saw, they looked to have deserved it. Griffin could have scored. They had numerous other chances, but i think inexperience got to them. But they held on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm not a true football fan? Lol what a crackup. Just because I love the Premier League and Liverpool and dislike our 'A-League'?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I'm not a true football fan? Lol what a crackup. Just because I love the Premier League and Liverpool and dislike our 'A-League'?


Well It'd make sense to support the growth of Football in your own country, and it is far more enjoyable to passionately support a team when you can actually go to their matches. I'm not trying to say that watching a team you support on TV is at all boring but actually being at the game adds a whole other dimension. 

Australian Football can't progress because of people who don't like it purely because they consider it to be "bad quality" or "boring" in comparison to the EPL. The quality is growing every year and enticing greater players as the league progresses. 

If anything, I pity you for missing out on such a thing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Missing out? I don't miss out. I'll catch a game or two on TV when I have the chance, but nothing more.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't understand, you just said you dislike the A-League, why would you at all watch it if you dislike it?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I dislike it, because it just doesn't appeal to me when I watch it. I get the occasional flick through and I'll watch a bit of it. Nothing more.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Sky Sports News Reports that Mourinho has gone.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Huge news, Mournho has left Chelsea. 

Could have a massive effect on the Premiership.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ROFL, awesome news.

He wont be missed at all, hopefully Roman fucks off soon now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I always liked the added spice he gave the Prem, rather silly ditching him before the Man United game. 

Wonder if any players will follow him out.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry KME, i didn't believe you, lol.

Big news, very suprised. Lampard will be off soon then, I'll put money on it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Lamapard wont leave because moaninho has left, its not like he bought him


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lampard would have never stayed though if Mourinho (and money....) hadn't bought them success. He'd have searched for it somewhere else. 

Some players may not trust the club without Mourninho, he's done wonders for them.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's just my opinion, I really think Lampard will go.

We'll wait & see, whoever goes, it'll have a big impact on Chelsea.


----------



## JDonovan (Feb 14, 2007)

Hilarious about Mourinho...

In other news, my tickets for Coventry v Man Utd arrived. Should be the best away day in years.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Damn! that was a bit out of the blue. Still, perfect timing for us considering we play them Sunday.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Well then, isn't this a story...

Despite the persistent rumours that have surrounded the club for so long about Mourinho being close to leaving, I didn't think we'd actually see it happen for a good, long time. And I can't imagine that this is only a reaction to the Rosenborg result; let's face it, they would have scraped their way through the group stage anyway.

So you have to wonder just how many factors have been taken into consideration when they made this decision, because as decisions go, they don't come much bigger. Honestly, I doubt there's any available manager out there who would be able to step into the job and get them back to how they believe they should be, such is the influence that Mourinho has had on the whole place.

For Abramovich to make this call, he must be right at the end of his tether with the whole club, with the recent attendance compounding the problems caused by poor performances. So, here's hoping this is the beginning of the end of their stay in the upper echelons of football. But really, would anyone give a shit anyway? I'm sure their "fans" could quite easily go out and buy new shirts, so I'd guess not.

So if this is indeed the end of Jose's stay in England, even though every ounce of me tells me he's a cock, I think I'd miss him... or, at least, I'll miss him reassuring me he's a cock each and every week.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

shocked to hear mourinho left chelsea


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Rising said:


> shocked to hear mourinho left chelsea


Didn't shock me a lot, i saw this coming, but was pleasantly surprised it actually happened. Mourinho was under a lot of pressure. His team was (for Chelsea's standards) struggling in the English Premiership, and the 1-1 draw at home to Rosenborg was the final straw. He had a HBK-Mr McMahon like relationship with Abramovich.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't believe he's gone. And it's so early in the season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Terrible move by Chelsea but it's been on the cards for so long. It's either great for us due to Sunday or fucking awful because Chelsea will want to really put on a performance and really turn it on, so the timing might not actually be that great.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

From this news that Mourinho left, two names apparently on the short-list to take over are Jurgen Klinsmann (former Germany coach), and none other than GUUS HIDDINK! , as well as Sevilla's Juande Ramos.

I hope Guus gets the job, because when he took the job as Russian coach, he must have formed some kind of close relationship with Roman, so Roman could look to him first!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm glad he's gone. The owner can fuck off to and the rest of their bought players. I'd love to see Chelsea fall to bits tbh. It'd make my day.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Just had to come on here before school after seeing this. It's the main headline on BBC News. 

I genuinely marked. Very stupid move by Chelsea, and in a way I feel a bit sorry for him, the timing isn't very good. But as a United fan, I'm so so happy he's gone. I never liked him.

He brought a lot to the league, sure, but he's a twat and I'm pleased with this news.

I'm very confident of a win on Sunday now.










Chin up Jose, chin up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope he goes to Spurs, the Premiership needs characters and maybe him going to a new club will give him a new lease of life.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I'll like him more at another club. I've just come to associate him with a club I hate.

Something major's obviously happened, because you don't just sack the club's most successful manager. I do feel a bit for the Chelsea fans, they must be pretty pissed off. The only thing now is with a new manager, they might play good football.

lulz, he text his players saying he'd left.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He fell out with Terry and that was the final straw it seems.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

spurs could be option jose but i am intrested to see who replaces jose at chelsea


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deschamps looks the most likely.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL. Abrahmovic is a fool. To be completely honest I never really thought it would happen, especially not so soon. But I'm bloody happy it has. What would make the situation even better is if Klinsmann gets the job, but if Abrahmovic has any sense (which I'm not sure he does) Juande Ramos will get the job, Hiddink would be a bad appointment either.

I'll be interested to see what happens with Mourinho. I just hope that he doesn't go to Spurs :side:

I may be getting ahead of myself, but I can see Arsenal beating Chelsea in the league this year. Not saying it will happen, but its looking more and more likely that we'll exceed our expectations of 4th.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Role Model said:


> He fell out with Terry and that was the final straw it seems.


  they did?i heard a rumor a year so ago that thet were close if jose left club terry would also leave things change pretty quikly i guess


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea will be so fucking hyped and up for the game on Sunday to prove they're still a team it's pretty depressing.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Destiny said:


> LOL. Abrahmovic is a fool. To be completely honest I never really thought it would happen, especially not so soon. But I'm bloody happy it has. What would make the situation even better is if Klinsmann gets the job, but if Abrahmovic has any sense (which I'm not sure he does) Juande Ramos will get the job, Hiddink would be a bad appointment either.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what happens with Mourinho. I just hope that he doesn't go to Spurs :side:
> 
> I may be getting ahead of myself, but I can see Arsenal beating Chelsea in the league this year. Not saying it will happen, but its looking more and more likely that we'll exceed our expectations of 4th.


well u being aresnal fan i am surprised u only expecting u r team to finish fourth


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Use proper English or leave this forum.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Chelsea will be so fucking hyped and up for the game on Sunday to prove they're still a team it's pretty depressing.


either that or they'll be lacking in direction and tactics after mourinho left, i think chelsea will either be really bad or really good


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Use proper English or leave this forum.


sorry i was just using sort cuts as i thought everybody would understand


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Guess you were mistaken, Rising.

Don't take the mean old Role Model seriously though, it's okay.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everyone can understand simply 10 year old text talk, but it's not welcome on this site.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Avram Grant was at Portsmouth before joining Chelsea 
Chelsea are set to name Avram Grant as their new manager replacing former boss Jose Mourinho, BBC Sport understands. 
The Israeli, who was the director of football, will now take charge with Steve Clarke as his assistant. 

Grant will be named as the new boss at Stamford Bridge later today, BBC Sport's Garry Richardson has revealed. 

The 51-year-old, who is a close friend of Roman Abramovich, arrived at Chelsea in the summer and was told by Mourinho not to interfere in team affairs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> well u being aresnal fan i am surprised u only expecting u r team to finish fourth


Its a realistic expectation. Most people were expecting us to finish 5th anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Grant getting the job won't surprise me at all, sucks for Chelsea though, I honestly don't think he's the right man for the job. Roman has done so much for Chelsea, but he's also killing them at the same time.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Its a realistic expectation. Most people were expecting us to finish 5th anyway.


i lol'd at the morons who thought spurs would finish above arsenal just because they bought a bunch of overpriced players


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

Really shocked. And really hope he stays in the premiership or does something random like go to Gillingham :lmao


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well aresnal are doing great at this point they are even looking like a contenders for the title 
by the way i never heard of grant has ever coached any other club ?if yes how is his record?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

chelse could get damn near any manager in the world, but they hire this guy, because he's "a friend of abramovich".

they should have gone for juande ramos


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He'll go to a spanish league team. I'm prediciting it.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

chelse could get damn near any manager in the world, but they hire this guy, because he's "a friend of abramovich".

they should have gone for juande ramos

i would have said he'll go to madrid but they've got a manager, having said that even if he's won every game he'll still probably be sacked by christmas


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well i think jose mourinho will wait for a while and move some big club after its manager gets sacked


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Barca, a club in Italy or hopefully Spurs.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> chelse could get damn near any manager in the world, but they hire this guy, because he's "a friend of abramovich".
> 
> they should have gone for juande ramos
> 
> i would have said he'll go to madrid but they've got a manager, having said that even if he's won every game he'll still probably be sacked by christmas


are you saying madrid manager would sacked even if he won every game or mourinho? 
ramos is managing sevilla so i doubt he will be able to take over now


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Avram Grants teams play worse football than Mourinhos do, so thats great news.


> Liverpool's Daniel Agger and Xabi Alonso could be out for up to six weeks after both suffered broken metatarsals.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

If Portugal fail to get into the Euro's, I could see him managing the national team.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

> Liverpool's Daniel Agger and Xabi Alonso could be out for up to six weeks after both suffered broken metatarsals.


How the hell did that happen...?

It shouldn't hurt us too badly, with Mascherano and Hyypia to take thier places, but it's still quite a blow as we'll have no more cover at centre-back now, without playing someone out of position.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Trickindel said:


> How the hell did that happen...?
> 
> It shouldn't hurt us too badly, with Mascherano and Hyypia to take thier places, but it's still quite a blow as we'll have no more cover at centre-back now, without playing someone out of position.


i wouldn't be to worried about alonso, you've got loads of cover in that position.
and i still think hyypia can do o.k at the back, so it shouldn't affect you to bad


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd assume Liverpool can cope without Alonso & Agger, they have other players to cover.

I hope Mourinho goes to Spurs, but i doubt it. 

I think he'll go to Italy somewhere.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> I'd assume Liverpool can cope without Alonso & Agger, they have other players to cover.
> 
> I hope Mourinho goes to Spurs, but i doubt it.
> 
> I think he'll go to Italy somewhere.


i'd really hate mourinho if he went from one scummy team to another.
just like teddy sherringham


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alonso can get injured, Agger saddens me.

Lmao at Mourinho, and Chelsea. We won't be able to chant fuck off Mourinho anymore though


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

You'll be able to chant 'Chelsea won't win' our new manager will suck, we have Man U on the weekend, great. I think Jose didn't want 'was fired' on his CV, being the arrogant guy that he was, he quit. I may honestly support Arsenal if Chelsea underperform this season. My sig needs changing.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

You're honestly, the biggest idiot on this site.

Sheffield Wednesday, 6 games no wins, but I'll still go week in, week out.

Glory supporters can fuck right off.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I have cut out the back of the newspaper and stuck it on my wall with my United posters - 'Goodbye Mourinho' with a picture of him doing his 'chin up' gimmick. :side:

I hope Grant fails miserably. I hate him already and I have no idea who it is.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice wall.

If United don't win, i'll Lol.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> *Nice wall.*
> 
> If United don't win, i'll Lol.


It is. It's taken me months to put them up. I have 2 Smith posters lol :$




> *Carlos Queiroz has denied speculation that he will consider his future at the end of 2007 and says he is excited about continuing his role at the club.*
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson's assistant was quoted in the press as saying: “I need to reflect on what I want to do in this last part of my career. In December I’m going to stop and think about myself." But, as he explained whilst on United's visit to Lisbon, "it is just a misunderstanding".
> 
> ...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wish Paco would come back


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm going to miss Mourinho, I don't like Chelsea, but I like him. He's entertaining and after all, a great manager no matter what we say. 

Chelsea's best manager ever and he's only been there 3 years. Top manager and I really hope he stays in the Prem, but sadly, he won't


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm still hoping for a publicity stunt... :side: that Grant, never heard of him, is he any good? I would have put Clarke in charge until we get someone better. Jose for England! Imagine the atmosphere!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's managed the Isreal team, worked with Pompey and I think he managed someone like Maccabi Haifa. 

Other than that, he's known as the jobber that Mourinho didn't want to sit on the bench with him. 

Bad decision. 

I'd like to see have seen Ranieri back, but bad timing means he's already in a job. Terrible time to sack a manager.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Grant won't be there long imo.

Oh btw, there's a protest going on outside the Bridge this evening, LOL.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea fans are finding a source of passion


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

See you later, going to the Bridge. :side: in all honesty, our asses are going to get handed to us by United. (Thought I would never say that) Grant has only been here a month and is manager


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Jose takes over at Spurs, Grant has zero character.

We still won't have an easy game Sunday, people acting like we will are pretty stupid to be honest.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I think Jose will go back to Portgual, I am not sure how the national team are doing, he could manage them. 2-1 to Man-U but you will dominate.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think we'll win, but it still won't be easy.

I'd be pleased iff Mourinho stopped in English football.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL at the Chelsea fans, shows how much they wanted him though - 'Bring back the special one, bring back the special one'.

No compensation for Jose.

I hated the guy all the time he was at Chelsea, so why do I feel sorry for him? Despite them saying it was mutual, this had been building and at the end of the day, he was pushed out. 

I don't like him, but I do feel a bit sorry for him. Hate Abramavich (sp?) too.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Ambramovich (sp?) is only good for his money, he brought in players that weren't needed, the owner's job is the owner's job. He DOES NOT pick the team, that is the manager's job.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm feeling oddly sad for Jose, although its been on the cards for a long time, he's been screwed over by Roman and he really has turned the team into a joke.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *I'm feeling oddly sad for Jose*, although its been on the cards for a long time, he's been screwed over by Roman and he really has turned the team into a joke.


Me too, I can't really explain why I feel it though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd really enjoy seeing him at Spurs, but I just doubt it'll happen. Or though it'd be the right move for his family.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I feel sorry for him too, he took over at an unsuccesful club and made them the best in england. Abramovich had the money, but they had the money before Jose got there, and didn't win anything. 

A big loss for english football


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame a guy with zero personality has taken his place, meh I do hope this totally fucks Chelsea up good and proper, Roman deserves it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Shame a guy with zero personality has taken his place, meh I do hope this totally fucks Chelsea up good and proper, Roman deserves it.


Really gonna hurt their title chances now. It will be really suprising if they win the league after loosing Mourinho. 

Hope we can win on Sunday .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wouldn't surprise me if they won the league, and won on Sunday. NO ONE knows how Chelsea will react to this and how they'll perform now that Jose is gone.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Losing Mourinho might just fire them, & give that little bit extra on Sunday, who knows.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's what I'm expecting.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope its a good game on Sunday, its got the potential to be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It always does though, hopefully the fact no one will know what to expect might give it an interesting edge.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea will be nowhere near as good now. This will surely show how good a manager Mourinho was. Man U should win on Sunday now. No Mourinho, Drogba or lampard for chelsea. Not looking good for them.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Prove they won't be anywhere near as good, you simply can't, none of us can. This could actually be a good thing for Chelsea, nobody knows.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It could be, but Mourinho gave them so much inspiration & motivation to do well, that's what won them alot of games when they've been drawing or a goal behind.
Not so sure this manager can do that after just being appointed as their first team coach.

We can't really predict nothing atm, like you said.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im expecting Chelseas players to be devastated by this, and our players to be pumped.

We'll kill them.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Mourinho is a great manager, i don't really like the guy but gave everyone some great moments. I hope he finds a new managerial job soon but with a £20 million pay off i would never work again. I am not predicting anything yet but i reckon Chelsea may not be as strong without Mourinho, i also expect some of the Chelsea players to leave in January.

Mourinho for England perhaps?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jose's statement:



> 'I am very proud of my work in Chelsea Football Club and I think my decision in May 2004 to come to England was an excellent one.
> 
> It was a beautiful and rich period of my career. I want to thank all Chelsea FC supporters for what I believe is a never ending love story.
> 
> ...


From what he says, he loves Chelsea, which to me suggests he won't manage another Premiership team. He calls it 'never-ending', so by not managing say, Spurs for example, he feels the fans and club will still like him, etc.

That's my logic, yes it sucks, but I'm tired and I'm going to bed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Drogba is off I expect, going by most reports he's the most gutted of the whole team, but everyone seems devestated, Roman has killed the dressing room taking away it's soul, how the fuck is he going to fix it? I hope he can't.

I'm still not going to get to confident about Sunday, if I do, we'll lose. :sad:


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

How much have Chelsea spent on transfers over the last couple of years? Because that is how much money Roman has just thrown away by sacking Mourinho. Many of the players they bought will want out, and it has already dented locker room morale. It's a lot like building a pyramid. You don't reach the top by chucking away the core. Mourinho was the core of Chelsea, and no-one can deny they wouldn't be where they are today without him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, it may be the beginning of a down-spiral for Chelsea.

Let's hope for it. I think Drogba will leave among a whole bunch of others if morale doesn't improve soon. Roman has once again shown why owner's should not interfere in a club's ways, just keep them up and running.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I think Drogba will leave among a whole bunch of others if morale doesn't improve soon. Roman has once again shown why owner's should not interfere in a club's ways, just keep them up and running.


Apparently AC Milan are willing to pay £25 million for Drogba, and I do not see Drogba staying at Chelsea either. Apart from Drogba though, I think Lampard will probably leave once his contract is up (21 month remaining on it).

We could see quite a few movements to and from Chelsea in the next transfer window!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Prove they won't be anywhere near as good, you simply can't, none of us can. This could actually be a good thing for Chelsea, nobody knows.


Obviously none of us can prove it, but I feel they'll be worse off for it, and it could prove to be a potentially devastating move for them. I just really, really hope he doesn't go to Spurs, but I'm quite confident he won't.

You could argue that the Chelsea players will be really pumped to prove their still a force to be reckoned with, but because of all their injuries, coupled with bad form, I see Man Utd winning, I'll say 2-0.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd like to see Mourinho at Spurs, I don't think it'll happen though like you said.



> *How much have Chelsea spent on transfers over the last couple of years?* Because that is how much money Roman has just thrown away by sacking Mourinho. Many of the players they bought will want out, and it has already dented locker room morale. It's a lot like building a pyramid. You don't reach the top by chucking away the core. Mourinho was the core of Chelsea, and no-one can deny they wouldn't be where they are today without him.


Since Mourinho has been there, they've spent around 150M i believe.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Since Mourinho has been there, they've spent around 150M i believe.


They spent 153 million in the first year

Total 322.1 million pounds spent

http://www.soccerbase.com/transfers_by_team.sd?teamid=536


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={C7DF7CEC-3BC3-4859-A3FD-FE4AAD215DD8}&newsid=470643

I've seen the flag and its awesome. I shouldnt really post this, but here you go:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

pompeyfan said:


> They spent 153 million in the first year
> 
> Total 322.1 million pounds spent
> 
> http://www.soccerbase.com/transfers_by_team.sd?teamid=536


Yeah, the reason I said around 150M because it was on Sky Sports News not long ago, must of mis-read it.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow that flag looks awesome! Cannot wait to see it inside the stadium !


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This flag design would have been better:










That picture never gets old 

Also, if you win 1-0, chant "that's why we're champions".


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I dunno if this has been already posted:

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/21092007/58/premier-league-ronaldo-faces-police-probe.html

We can't lose him again.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> SEF, a donation-driven group who strive to improve the Old Trafford atmosphere, will unveil the brand new, oversized banner ahead of Sunday's clash between the champions *and Jose Mourinho's side.*


:lmao

Can you make a decent post?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

If any Chelsea players leave next summer, they're pathetic. It just proves they've never been loyal to Chelsea. 

:no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They need all the improvement they can get :side: :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't say they're pathetic and that it would prove they have never been loyal to Chelsea at all, that's a bizarre comment, it would simply show they're angry at the club for getting rid of the man that made them who they are and are hurt by the way he was in the end forced out of the club which he made a success. Chelsea could go on and win the title and they might all stay, but I'm sure we'll see atleast one or two high profile exits in the near future.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, pretty much. Some players mightn;t like the new manager, and mightn;'t feel anything good is happening for them, thus why they leave.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Drogba seems the most likely to be heading out according to the papers, wouldn't be suprised at all to see Lampard go too.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I doubt Terry will follow suit as he "lahvs 'is club"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Terry fell out Jose, so I doubt he'd leave over this. Lampard again I doubt he'll go anywhere, Drogba will be off though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can only see Drogba going to Barca or Real though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't ignore Italy.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Tbh i dont know if he'd do that well there, Spain he would suit, or maybe another English team? Spurs could do with some more strikers :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i thiink drogba might end up at juventus, they need all the players they can get and would be willing to pay loads of money for him, and they've always liked him there apparently. so yeah if he does go somewhere in italy will be his most likely destination


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BBC said:


> With Mourinho gone, new boss Avram Grant is keen to bring Jamie Redknapp into his new management team. (Various)


:lmao :lmao :lmao

_*THAT'S WHY THEY'LL BE CHAMPIONS! THAT'S WHY THEY'LL BE CHAMPIONS!*_


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

redknapp??? thats extremely random, i imagine its connected with previously him working with harry redknapp in some way.

and maybe lampard through a good word in there for him??


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lampard will be made captain now anyway.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao

Can't stand Redknapp. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Redknapp should stay loyal to his roots, and not go to a rival team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Roots don't really seem to mean anything in the modern game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lmao at Jamie Redknapp, at least it would get him off my TV though.

And I reckon Lampard might finally go to Barca, depends on how well Chelsea do between now and then though I think. Drogba will go.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Roots don't really seem to mean anything in the modern game.


Carra, Gerrard, Terry, Neville... :side:

But yeah, dont boy Jamie Redknapp (although nepotism does suck) he used to be my favorite player.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Redknapp had a coaching role in the Football Icon thing Chelsea did, so I assume he has worked with the club in the past.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What happened to the kid or kids who won those shows, I never watched it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> New Chelsea boss Avram Grant insists he will be his own man after taking over from Jose Mourinho on Wednesday.
> 
> Grant, 52, said *Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich would not interfere in the football side of the club*, despite his breakdown in relations with Mourinho.
> 
> ...


Bet Mourinho's gutted, if Abramovich had stayed out of it, Jose would still have a job. But because Avram is blatantly his mate (though it's denied), he gets what he wants.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What happened to the kid or kids who won those shows, I never watched it.


I never saw the end, but I'd assume Chelsea would sign them on a short deal, they'd play for the youths for a bit, maybe the reserves and then be let go and just go to another club, cause lets face it they wouldn't stand much of a chance of breaking into the Chelsea team


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Grant will be licking every inch of Romans ass.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im gonna try and get a "Where were you on Tuesday night" chant going on Sunday. Im sure you understand why.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BBC said:


> Manchester United (from): Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Heaton, Brown, Vidic, Ferdinand, Pique, Evans, Evra, Ronaldo, Scholes, Carrick, Anderson, Nani, Gibson, Eagles, Martin, Giggs, Rooney, Tevez, Saha, Dong.
> 
> Chelsea (from): Cech, Cudicini, Hilario, Ferreira, Terry, Alex, Ben Haim, Obi, A Cole, Belletti, J Cole, Essien, Shevchenko, Kalou, Malouda, Wright-Phillips, Obi, Sidwell, Sawyer, Hutchinson.


Dong is going to destroy them, just like he did last time he played against them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was MOTM. Ball rolled across an open goal and he nearly rected to it :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Chelsea team looks weak, won't be easy though. We'll take this, 1-0.

1-0 all season, I called it, so it'll happen :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Any win will do me, especially against Chelsea.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pretty excited for the match tomorrow, probably as i'm amazingly allowed to go, eventhough I'm grounded on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

2-0 or 3-0 is what i said last week, and im sticking too it.

Brown, Dong and Eagles with the goals.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Do many people rate Eagles? I think hes not Man Utd quailty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's better than Richardson who got a million chances to prove himself, hopefully Eagles gets as many and I'm sure he'll be more effective and show himself in a better light than Kieron ever did.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Jose Mourinho has revealed his next job will not be in England following his shock departure from Chelsea this week.*
> 
> The 44-year-old left Stamford Bridge by "mutual consent" on Thursday morning and was immediately linked with a move to Premiership rivals Spurs.
> 
> ...


Damn. :$

I rate Eagles, decent player.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame to lose an interesting character from the league, I don't like the man but at least he added some entertainment even if it was laughable idiotic bullshit.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Disapointed, kinda knew he wouldn't stay in England, it's a shame to lose him.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

It's a shame to lose Mourinho, he took the Premier League and Chelsea to a new level. It will be interesting to see how many Chelsea players go in January and even more interesting to see if they join Jose, if he has a new club by then. Can't wait to see weather Chelsea perform or nor against Man Utd.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, makes the match a little more interesting.

Drogba is 25-1 to be the first player to leave Chelsea, amazing odds.

I think he will leave, & a few more will follow, at first i thought Lampard will go straight away, but thinking about it, i'm not sure, I really can't see him playing abroad.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I oike Mourinho once he is gone. He pissed the fuck out of me, but atleast he was different.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lmao at Kenyon saying Grant will be a bigger success than Jose and that he will take Chelsea to the next level.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

so grant is the permanent replacement for jose not temporary replacement


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Do you live under a rock or something?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

lol what do u mean? for your information i am not from England


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Grant, 52, said Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich would not interfere in the football side of the club, despite his breakdown in relations with Mourinho.


No chance, Grant.

And it looks like Kenyon's gone a bit overboard with the positive reinforcement.



> lol what do u mean? for your information i am not from England


But you do have the internet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Grant's more likely to get his own way than Jose ever was though, seeing as they're buddies.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Destiny said:


> But you do have the internet.


ya but i don't visit many sites and yesterday in the news(in my country at least)they were saying that grant is likely to be temporary replacement


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> *Chelsea have confirmed that Avram Grant has been appointed as manager on a permanent basis.*
> 
> The Israeli is expected to agree terms on a contract as he steps into the job vacated by Jose Mourinho, who left the club on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Happy?



> Grant's more likely to get his own way than Jose ever was though, seeing as they're buddies.


I thought it would work the other way and that Grant would be fully subservient to Abrahmovic. It will probably work both ways though.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks destiny grant will have tough job in his hands to keep abrahmovic and fans happy it will be interesting see which formation chelsea will play and how will they play


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Just been THE PEOPLE'S CLUB, to pick up my season ticket. The retard in the ticket office forgot to charge my Mum, so I got it for free!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have no idea what you're talking about but, congrats?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Right, here goes.

I used to get a free season ticket of my mate, but she decided she would give her boyfriend it instead  so, with season tickets being so cheap, I though fuck it, i'll get one in Gladder Street on me own. I went with my Mum to get one, she gave in details, got the ticket, but the divi who was doing the ticket forgot to get money of me Mum, so I have in effect 15 home game for free


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Avram Grant's long-term future as Jose Mourinho's successor at Chelsea could be in doubt because he lacks the required coaching licence.*
> 
> Uefa and Premier League rules require anyone wishing to manage in the top flight to hold the Uefa pro licence.
> 
> ...


Shame that he'll probably get an extension/special dispensation or whatever.



> *Manchester United striker Wayne Rooney says Chelsea's title hopes could be fatally damaged if they lose Sunday's Premier League game at Old Trafford.*
> 
> "If we can win, that would be Chelsea getting one point from nine in their last three games," Rooney told MUTV.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I agree, but its good to have the players pumped up for it.

Edit - Got soccer AM on, I marked for Floyd Mayweather putting a United shirt on to piss Ricky Hatton off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They still have the players and the quality to get the title, although if they lose tomorrow, the last week will have severly damaged there efforts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Right, here goes.
> 
> I used to get a free season ticket of my mate, but she decided she would give her boyfriend it instead  so, with season tickets being so cheap, I though fuck it, i'll get one in Gladder Street on me own. I went with my Mum to get one, she gave in details, got the ticket, but the divi who was doing the ticket forgot to get money of me Mum, so I have in effect 15 home game for free


Stealing from the team you say you love so much, nicccccce.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Sir Alex Ferguson is set to stick with the same squad which carved out a midweek Champions League win in Lisbon.
> 
> Gary Neville and Owen Hargreaves are inching towards full fitness but neither will play and Carlos Tevez and Nani are vying for a place in attack.
> 
> ...


I want Saha to start, if he doesn't I won't be happy at all. Him and Rooney up front = goals.

Pretty confident now that Drogba, Lampard and Carvalho are out, but I won't write of Shevchenko yet, he might come good now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, i'm not stealing but if it was, atleast it is from Everton 

Anyway, I doubt you wouldn't do the same for a free ticket all season :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I want Saha to start, if he doesn't I won't be happy at all. Him and Rooney up front = goals.
> 
> Pretty confident now that Drogba, Lampard and Carvalho are out, but I won't write of Shevchenko yet, he might come good now.


Giggs and Rooney will start up front, I sadly expect.

I'm still not saying we're going to win, I remember we all wrote off Arsenal last season against us, different circumstances of course but they came and won 1-0.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You should win, although you could take them a little bit too much for granted.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *Giggs and Rooney will start up front, I sadly expect.
> *
> I'm still not saying we're going to win, I remember we all wrote off Arsenal last season against us, different circumstances of course but they came and won 1-0.


I'm getting so pissed off with that combination now. It really doesn't work. Giggs is a brilliant player, but on the left wing, not up front. Rooney needs a Saha type player.

I'd go 4-4-2, Rooney and Saha up front, Giggs/Nani and Ronaldo on the wings and Scholes and Carrick in the middle. It's worked for us before, I don't see why it wouldn't work now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't remember the last time Giggs played on the wing sadly....


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I expect us to beat Birmingham today comfortably about 3-0.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We shouldn't have any problems, i'll be very disappointed if we do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Birmingham won't be easy, just look at the game against Chelsea, it'll either be a walk over or very very tight I think..


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

True RM.
Just been speaking to my uncle who lives in Birmingham and he was saying we shouldn't have any problems today and he said he will miss Mourinho's character, as will I and alot of other people I guess. Yes he was a prick but he brought something different to the game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Still, I hope and expect us to rebound well from out two draws today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Our record against Birmingham in the Prem isn't much to write about, the last time we played them in this fixture we drew 1-1 (Alonso own goal late on) and they've beaten us 3 times in the Prem, as opposed to our 2 beatings of them. 

I'd like to think we'll win comfy, but I don't see it happening, I think they'll be tough to break down.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Didn't we draw 0-0 last time at home, when God had a goal disallowed, on his return?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Think it was 1-1. Not sure though.

Edit- 

LAST SEASON'S CORRESPONDING GAME 
Liverpool 1-1 Birmingham City
1 February 2006 - Ref: Uriah Rennie
Liverpool scorer: Gerrard 62
Birmingham scorer: Alonso 88 og
Sent Off: Johnson (Birmingham) 28 
-Bbc Sport.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Liverpool will most probably win a tight game, im guessing whoever ges the first goal will win, and i expect that to be Liverpool winning it 1-0 probably in the first half. If Birmingham defend well though they could be a very difficult team to score past, and im sure thats what they will set out to do, stay strong at the back and counter attack if they get an opportunity, but i expect Liverpool to boss the midfield and have most of the possession. But Birmingham should make it difficult for them. Judging on midweek performances Derby - Arsenal is tough, usually you would say Arsenal should hammer them or something, but i dont see that. I think, yes, we will win it, but we cant take them lightly, although Newcastle were very poor attacking against derby on monday, derby didnt give up, and that earned them a good point, they will be up for this game, and Arsenal will have to watch out, an Early goal would probably do it for Arsenal though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> Think it was 1-1. Not sure though.


O yeah, they scored in like the 85th minute, and Fowler got a goal disallowed after it didn't he?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> O yeah, they scored in like the 85th minute, and Fowler got a goal disallowed after it didn't he?


Yeah, Alonso own goal and then Fowler with a dissalowed overhead kick I believe.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah KME your correct it was an overhead kick.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O right :$

Sorry to ask, but My Mum has asked for a stream, has anyone got one :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

This is the stream im gonna be using...

http://www.football4less.com/schedules/schedules_22092007.html

Just scroll down...assuming Sopcast is working that is...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't find Sports Channel there though


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

15:00 | Premier League | Liverpool - Birmingham 
Sport Channel 1 SopCast (887 or 20036) |


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Ahead of Sunday's big match at Old Trafford, it's reported that new Chelsea boss Avram Grant will miss his team's last day of training because of his religious beliefs. Grant will observe the Jewish festival of Yom Kippur from Friday night until Saturday and will then fly in Roman Abramovich's private jet to Manchester where the squad are staying overnight.


Good way to prepare for the biggest game of the season so far, skip training and meet your team on match day.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Religion should be followed, but to that degree is a bit far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I heard about that. Religion is a big thing though, I can see why he'd have to be true to his beliefs, but what awful timing...


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey, you gotta Jew what you gotta Jew.  Sucks for Chelsea though. Not having your new manager at training is a big loss.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good for him, that's impressive dedication.

Still it's going to be such a hard game Sunday for us to win.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Football > Religion tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Football is my religion.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He's got a better chance of winning through divine intervention than by preparing well for the match so he may have made the right choice.

Just read that Rosicky is out for 3 weeks, so that's a blow. I hope Diaby is up to the task. He looked quite good when he returned last season but he's yet to do much this season. We should still beat Derby nevertheless. Perhaps van Persie could start on the left with Adebayor and Eduardo up front.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool v Birmingham will be close today. Either 1-0 or 1-1.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fowler's scored again  2-1 Cardiff.

Lower League thread isn't active so I put it in here.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Destiny said:


> He's got a better chance of winning through divine intervention than by preparing well for the match so he may have made the right choice.
> 
> Just read that Rosicky is out for 3 weeks, so that's a blow. I hope Diaby is up to the task. He looked quite good when he returned last season but he's yet to do much this season. We should still beat Derby nevertheless. Perhaps van Persie could start on the left with Adebayor and Eduardo up front.


wenger's actually said that he might play eduardo on the left today, which seems quite strange seeing as he seems more of an out & out striker then RVP.
not that i would ever doubt the proffesor or anything 

hes also said that walcott might play (hlebs out) which would be pretty good

if our best teams out i can see us walloping them. 5-0 i'll say.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, they will definetly win, comfortably.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It will be a good match for Walcott to play in. If he can score a goal or two it will do a lot for his confidence, and then hopefully he can make a decent bid for a first team spot.

EDIT - If anyone cares, England are getting done 3-0 by USA in the Women's World Cup.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

KME said:


> Fowler's scored again  2-1 Cardiff.
> 
> Lower League thread isn't active so I put it in here.


Great news


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres not starting again, super fucking duper  

It's not like he'll play midweek so he might as well play today, but no, he's on the fucking bench again, URGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH

Reina

Arbeloa - Carra - Hyypia - Riise

Pennant - Masch- Stevie - Babel

Kuyt - Voro. 

Strong, but no Torres is just annoying.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Sunderland are winning 1-0.
Arsenal are also winning 1-0.

A Birmingham player is going off injured.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

surprised that RVP is being rested instead of adebayor, glad that diaby scored as well, i always think he looks likea fish out of water on the left but a goal will help him settle in that position


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

All i can here is the Birmingham fans, makes me laugh.

And David Platt is the fecking commentator


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Boro 1-1 Sunderland
Arsenal 2-0 Derby

Arsenal will probably end up winning 5 or 6 nil now knowing what they can and derby cant do.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

The match doesn't sound that intresting tbh but we need a goal pretty soon, don't want Arsenal to get a lead on points already.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

so our match is wrapped up..

now all i can do is hope and prey that liverpool drop points, i know they won't, but i can dream of us being 4 points clear of man u, chelsea and liverpool


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL at the stadium announcer saying they will take Season tickets off anyone caught smoking.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LOL at the stadium announcer saying they will take Season tickets off anyone caught smoking.


What's wrong with that?
Smoking is banned inside grounds, if you smoke in a pub you get fined.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everyone still smokes inside OT. In their seats and on the concourse.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LOL at the stadium announcer saying they will take Season tickets off anyone caught smoking.


i was once caught smoking at the county ground (swindons stadium) and all they did was tell me to put it out, so thats a bit harsh really


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Everyone still smokes inside OT. In their seats and on the concourse.


Good for them.

We need to get a goal before HT.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

must be half time now.

can see torres being brought on at half time, this would be an embarresment for liverpool if they didnt win this


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

0-0 at half time. 

Pathetic really, can see us drawing, or maybe losing 1-0.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

2-0. Complete domination really. There was a period of about 10 minutes where Derby never once had possession in their attacking half. Diaby scored a cracker from the edge of the area and Adebayor times a perfect run for Cesc's through ball and then rounds the keeper. Derby's defence; especially Davis look very shaky. Pearson however has been quite good though; intercepting, tackling and generally disrupting Arsenal's rhythm.

All of Arsenal's players are looking pretty good. However Walcott has gotten into good positions and made some good runs but he's final ball has been poor. Eduardo has looked alright but it's clear he's yet to gel into the team and settle into English football.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Destiny said:


> 2-0. Complete domination really. There was a period of about 10 minutes where Derby never once had possession in their attacking half. Diaby scored a cracker from the edge of the area and Adebayor times a perfect run for Cesc's through ball and then rounds the keeper. Derby's defence; especially Davis look very shaky. Pearson however has been quite good though; intercepting, tackling and generally disrupting Arsenal's rhythm.
> 
> All of Arsenal's players are looking pretty good. However Walcott has gotten into good positions and made some good runs but he's final ball has been poor. Eduardo has looked alright but it's clear he's yet to gel into the team and settle into English football.


yeah, it'll probably take eduardo a few months to get used to the way we play. the reason walcotts playing on the right is to help him learn how to take players on, so i'm not to worried if he ain't always delivering the final ball

edit: 3-0  adebayor again, from the spot


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Adebayor is on fire! I think that's 6 in 6 for the season so far!

I must also say how bad I feel for Billy Sharp of Sheffield United. He ripped League One aprt last season but now that Sheffield have Beattie as well as Stead and Shelton, he's fucked. It sucked as I wanted to see him play regularly.*


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

The Power said:


> *Adebayor is on fire! I think that's 6 in 6 for the season so far!
> 
> I must also say how bad I feel for Billy Sharp of Sheffield United. He ripped League One aprt last season but now that Sheffield have Beattie as well as Stead and Shelton, he's fucked. It sucked as I wanted to see him play regularly.*


i actually think sharp will easily get stead and shelton out of the side, he was playing regularly at the start of the season but wasn't scoring so they had to drop him.
once he gets a goal he'll be fine


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn at Fab scoring AGAIN. Arsenal walking it isn't much of a shock.

And go me at predicting Liverpool would win 4-0, reverse psychology for the fucking win.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Well done to Birmingham, all I can say.

Hopefully by tommorow evening we'll be joint with Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How's that even possible? Most we can have is 14.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Well done Rafa for leaving Torres out. Moron. :side:


Arsenal are looking sharp. Although tbf, it was Derby. But they played well the other night, and have done well so far this season. Title contenders maybe. They're definately building for the future, and in the coming seasons I can see United/Arsenal title races again. I'd mark for one more Fergie/Wenger rivalry.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> How's that even possible? Most we can have is 14.


I was just guessing. Well, we might get second.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres not starting was another classic Rafa decision.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Worst performance of the season, I don't remember hearing about them having even half a chance. 

Reina-6 Did nothing, read balls ok, didn't concede. 

Riise-0 Terrible. Back to the fucking bench for you.

Carra-7 Best player along with Pennant, still not impressive

Arbloa-6 Solid-ish. 

Babel-6 Quick and Exciting, was taken off at the wrong time

Gerrard-5 Who? overhit everything, missed chances he should have done better with. 

Masch-6 Meant to clear up Birmingham possesion. They had fuck all of it. 

Pennant-7. Uhhhh yeah, our best player but still unimpressive IMO

Torres-6ish Pfft, created our best chance and tried to lift us. Nothing came to him. Why the fuck was he on the bench???

Crouch-0 Yep

Kuyt-5 Tried. Failed. 

Voronin-1 Being nice with that. 

Think I heard Finnan came on, pointless. 

Carling Cup on Tuesday, best focus on that, full team out it is then  

Still haven't lost, still haven't conceded in open play, still pissed off at the performance and the result.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I mark for Rafa fuck ups. Pretty happy with them getting a draw, only helps us. 

Can't wait till we play Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa's screwing Liverpool over again.

Why are you looking forward to us playing the current best team in the league? :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That was a load of fucking bullshit. Honestly, for the first time ever, the fans pissed me off today. No matter how shite we were, we put the effort in, you do not fucking boo off your fucking team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You clearly didn't put the effort in judging by what I heard.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We put the effort in, it was just one of those days when we didn't get given an inch. Poor on our part, well done to Birmingham.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Did Birmingham put all their men behind the ball or what? How did they play the game.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> That was a load of fucking bullshit. Honestly, for the first time ever, the fans pissed me off today. No matter how shite we were, we put the effort in, you do not fucking boo off your fucking team.


Best fans in the world mate.

:side:

I just think Liverpool's expectations are still too high.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ True about the fans. We were quite loud, but at the end of the game, I don't know what happened, very Un Anfield of us.

They were pretty much based behind the ball. They did go for it for a while, but then realised what was right.

I'm starting to know how you Man Utd fans felt at the start of the season now


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Did Birmingham put all their men behind the ball or what? *How did they play the game*.


They didn't. 

They sat back, did nothing and just left us with all the possesion, all of which we wasted.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I said you'd struggle just like we have when teams play like that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not having Torres on from the start was defo a mistake. We could have played the ball over the top for him to run onto. Everytime the ball went over the top, due to Kuyt's lack of pace, they were safe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa knows what he's doing in the league, don't doubt him.


:side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'd mark for one more Fergie/Wenger rivalry.


Arsenal/Man Utd title races are classic, and I really hope we have another close one this year so we can really rekindle the rivalry. I've found myself hoping for Man Utd to win a lot over the past couple of years (Obviously I'd have preferred them to win the league over Chelsea) and that just isn't right. Wenger/Fergie mind games are just so much more awesome than Mourinho's because he always just comes up with the same old arrogant shit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark more for a Rafa/Arsene battle. Man Utd being too near would be bad for my health :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Team was fine, minus the absence of the Torres, just didn't play well at all. Babel was doing ok whilst Voro was silent, and we took Babel off for Torres and put Voro on the wing. Stuff like that was unsettling and stupid.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carra and Pennant were the only two average or better performances today really.

Gerrard was nowhere.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard doesn't look fit to me, and hasn't for a while.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was fit all right, just nowhere. Playing the balls and making the runs, just not getting them right at all.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'd mark more for a Rafa/Arsene battle. Man Utd being too near would be bad for my health


I marked for Rafa remaining hostile towards Mourinho. I can't deny how great a manager Mourinho is, but I'm with Rafa, I can't have any respect for him simply because he's an arrogant ass and a sore loser.

Ultimately Rafa cost Mourinho his job as if Chelsea had won at least one Champions League, Mourinho would surely still have his job.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gerrard has been pretty much nowhere this season, apart from one pass, and one goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was our best player against Villa and Chelsea, then he had his rest, and since he's been back has been far from impressive. He is fit though, perhaps just rusty, for some odd reason.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He was Ok against Villa and Chelsea, nothing special if I remember right.

This fucking Internationla break broke up our momentum


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Gerrard was best on field against Villa but I haven't seen him do much other than that. His assist for Torres against Chelsea was pretty good too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I seriously can't remember much of the Villa game, apart from the freekick. I thought Torres scored in it


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Liverpool's problem is the rotation system they play, if they would just stick with one side that wins they would do the job, and aslong as those players are training hard, their shouldnt be a problem with doing that, it would bring out the best of the players that dont start aswell.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kuyt and Gerrard scored in it. Torres got an assist.

Fulham scored: 1-0 against City. Davies got the goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was actually an own goal and a Gerrard free kick in the game against Villa.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Kuyt and Gerrard scored in it. Torres got an assist.
> 
> Fulham scored: 1-0 against City. Davies got the goal.


I thought it was an own goal


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> I seriously can't remember much of the Villa game, apart from the freekick. I thought Torres scored in it


Laursen OG, Barry peno off a Carra handball, Gerrard free kick that won it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I credit Kuyt with the goal :side:

Martin Laursen is pretty much my favorite non-Arsenal/non-Aussie player so I like to remember it as Kuyt's goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's one setback for Liverpool, awful time for it, but still. They'll win next week.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Who are we playing next week, :side: :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Fulham are dominating for a change, against Man City aswell...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wigan away.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Who are we playing next week, :side: :$


Wigan

Bad slip for us, but if City lose, as they are now, and Chelsea-United draw we'll be 2nd with a game in hand and a very winnable game up next, not quite a diasaster but I'm pissed off with this Birmingham match. Absoulute balls.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Arsenal taking on my dad's team, Newcastle, on Tuesday.

Should be a good game, if Arsenal lose i wont stop hearing about it for months though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O shit I'm going to that aswell :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know why Man City are still playing Schmeichel when Isaksson is fit. Schmeichel is young and looks to have a bright future in the game, but right now he's not that good and has only kept a lot of clean sheets because he has a very solid defence in front of him. I really wonder if he's only getting this game time because of his last name.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd say Schmeichel is playing because he most likely has extremely high confidence level at the moment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Wigan
> 
> Bad slip for us, but if City lose, as they are now, and Chelsea-United draw we'll be 2nd with a game in hand and a *very winnable game* up next, not quite a diasaster but I'm pissed off with this Birmingham match. Absoulute balls.


You said that about Birmingham most likely. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Every game is winnable for the Big 4 though. In effect, every game is winnable for everyone :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You said that about Birmingham most likely. :side:


Said it would be tough, but expected a win. Said at half time we'd draw or lose. 

Hopefully Rafa actually fucking learns to play that 20 million pounds guy we have.

*Reina

Finnan - Carra - Hyypia - Arebloa

Pennant - Gerrard - Mascherano - Babel

Torres - Kuyt*​Without doubt has to be our team, no questions asked. 

No ponsy resting, they have a week to recover as very few will play midweek, maybe Babel will get a go upfront but he's young and can play that amount of games.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

It all depends on Rafa really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa still seems to care more about the CL judging by his team selection so far this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He really needs to realise that it is the League we want. Even if we win the CL again, it won't be like the league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'd think he'd have the message now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We'd get ridiculed if we went out of the CL, and higher ups at the club will demmand Rafa does well in that competition as it means alot to us. He underestimated Pompey, but the team today should have won, but they all underperformed, can't entirely blame Rafa, Torres and Crouch came on but didn't really have the time ot save us, in all honesty they shouldn't have to.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was always going to be hard today, but not starting Torres again was silly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ROFL, liverpools best team minus Torres and they couldnt beat Birmingham at home.

And apparently the crowd booed the players, i do remember Dre saying that would never happen


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, what a bloody disaster that was. I can't really express just how badly this rotation policy is working out for us. Before I even get to Torres, why is Benitez dropping Finnan and playing Arbeloa out of the position he's made his own this season just to accommodate Riise? Riise's best days are behind him, and with players like Arbeloa, Aurelio, Kewell and Babel available down the left side (although not necessarily Kewell today), we honestly don't really have a use for him anymore. I just wish Rafa would stop worrying so much about keeping individual squad players happy, when he should be more concerned with the happiness of the owners and the fans.

Now then, Torres: £20-25m price tag, 23 years old, didn't start our last Premiership game, our best striker, 100% fit. That being the case, there is absolutely no reason or excuse for leaving him out, other than to appease our other strikers, which is a blatant detriment to the team, and we've paid the price for his exclusion today. Sure, you could argue that we mightn't have won even if he had started, but if that had been the case today then we could just put our hands up and say we performed badly, Benitez made the right decisions and the players let him down. If only.

I can only hope that this is some form of indication to him that when our first 11 are fit, they have to play every league game, it's a simple fact that the likes of Wenger and Ferguson are very aware of, and what has made them so successful in the league. Without a familiar team playing every week, it'd be naive to think they could produce the kind of teamwork and consistency that would see us challenging for the title.

Well, while I'm going off on one, I guess I might as well dissect the team.
Reina - Pretty solid, but had very little to do.
Carragher and Hyypia - Neither made any kind of mistake, but just didn't have a whole lot to deal with today.
Riise - Very poor, found himself in some decent positions throughout the game, and came close to scoring at one point, but his general production was awful.
Arbeloa - Probably his worst performance of the season, but you could put that down to him being played on the opposite side to where he's been for every other game.
Pennant - Did alright, but barely created anything.
Gerrard - Strangely anonymous once again, he definitely has some kind of problem, perhaps more mental than physical, so I hope he can sort himself out.
Mascherano - One of our better players today, but his distribution of the ball left a lot to be desired.
Babel - Disappointed me today, some of his crosses, especially on corners, were terrible.
Kuyt - A lot of effort as always, but couldn't really produce much at all when he did find himself in possession.
Voronin - Didn't really do much at all, he suffered a lot from the lack of service.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I knew Liverpool would of had a tough time against Birmingham, but they should of still won.

Arsenal still looking strong, especially Adebayor & Fabregas, who scored again, lol.
Problem is, iff Arsenal pick up a few injurys, I can see them struggling.

Good day for Utd with Liverpool dropping 2 points, lets hope we get the job done tomorrow.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I did say that MUF, it was absolutely pathetic, and made me ashamed to be part of the crowd that day. Any fans who boo there team of is just wrong, but I honestly thought we were above that.

I'll do my little ratings:

Reina: Did what he did well
Carragher: Solid, put the effort in, without anything amazing
Hyypia: Didn't do bad, but I feel wary wit him
Riise: Has just become so shit. Needs to move on IMO.
Arbeloa: Poor, so different from his start to the season
Pennant: Probably our best player today
Gerrard: Couldn't tell he was the 6th best player in the world today
Mascherano: Good tackling, but poor passing, worse than Sissoko's i'd say
Babel: Showed signs of greatness, but needed to be more consistant
Kuyt: Hardworking, but doesn't look a great goalscorer to me
Vorinon: Annonymous. Did create one good chance though.

Also, going back a few pages, MUF, WTF are you on about smoking in the ground? If there are any half decent stewards, they would throw out smokers.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Changing the topic a little, did anyone else see the Fulham v Man City game? Was it me or was the entire crowd dead for most of the match, which is surprising considering six goals were scored. I saw two goals, one for either side, that got no reaction at all. they showed video of the crowd as the goals were scored, and there wasn't a single person on their feet. Mind you it may have just been me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Crap if im honest, total crap, the only positive is the fact that Chelsea and Man U will take points off each other tommorow :no:

Babel was very poor today, Riise had another bad game and Torres not starting was a bad decision, i usually stick up for Rafa but that was just plain wrong.

Reading in the CC then Wigan at their place, hopefully today was enough to put a boot in the boys' collective arse and get us firing again, it cant really be as disappointing as that again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Didn;t see it, but it would suprise me that the fan couldn't get excited, even in a 6 goal match.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

It reminded me of a Wigan @ Boro fixture, and Unforgiven 2007. Which is disappointing considering the fact it wasn't a bad match. Built up to a huge climax at the end, but the fans couldn't care less. Also, the number of replica jerseys in the stands were nil. Normally at least a few fans wear the jersey to the game, but there were barely any today

And there were a pile of empty seats, which is surprising for Craven Cottage. They only had ~ 16000 people


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wigan and Boro probably had around 10 fans watching the game though, and Unforgiven just sucked.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I know it's only against Derby but Arsenal are playing well, Fabregas is having a great season 7 goals already.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He is, so is Adebayor.

His goals today were amazing, especially his second one, I think.

His first touch was so good to set up his goal.

But like I said, iff Arsenal have a few injurys, they could be in trouble.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Arsenal are playing great football like they always have done under Wenger, but this season unlike the previous 2 seasons they have an end product, not only from the strikers like Adebayor and Van Persie but from the midfield, which is something we've lacked since Pires and Vieria left, this year will be our year for sure.

Liverpool wont win the Premiership until Rafa is sacked. He doesn't seem to understand how important winning the Premiership is and is more concerned about the Champions League.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Arsenal have made a great start, but in all honesty I think they'll 'fade' away around November/December.


I'd like them to keep it up, more teams challenging for the title, the better.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Arsenal have made a great start, but in all honesty I think they'll 'fade' away around November/December.


i hope you are right because at the movement arsenal are looking great and i don't see any signs of them fading away
todays chelsea vs united should be cracker hopefully united will win


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll be the usual tight dull affair today, hope we can get the win, but a draw wouldn't surprise me although it would be disappointing.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I tipped Man U to win 1-0, simply because Chelsea appear to be in a terrible state after this weeks events, and I believe Man U will take full advantage of that. 

It was great to watch Arsenal win 5-0  Although I didn't get to watch it all, as I was at a mates house with 3 Liverpool fans . But when we did flick to the Arsenal game, on 3 occasions Arsenal scored within 30 seconds of us watching


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Any update on Drogba and Lampard?

Are they back, I hope not...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No they're not.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No Lampard, no Carvalho, no Drogba, no Pizarro. 

3-0 Chelsea :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Man United should beat Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should win, which is exactly why I think we'll struggle, might nick it 1-0 but I think it'll be a draw.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone going to watch the Newcastle/West Ham game? Looks like it could be an interesting game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It'll be a great game today. Chelseas main 2 threats are out so the players who come in will have to man up.

And with Rooney fully fit and hopefully Saha starting, we'll attack non-stop.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

> Various Sunday papers today are claiming that Real Madrid have moved swiftly after Jose Mourinho's Chelsea departure in a bid to sign striker Didier Drogba and midfielder Michael Ballack.
> 
> But Roman Abramovich will give new boss Avram Grant the money to move for Barcelona ace Ronaldinho. (Mail on Sunday)
> 
> ...


i could never see chelsea managing to persuade kaka and ronaldinho to leave there clubs, so i don't really see that happening.
although i think theres a chance drogba and ballack might go to madrid


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha won't start, it'll be Giggs, I'm sadly sure of it. Hopefully I'm wrong though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, so much shit in the press. Perhaps only 1 or two of those rumours have any truth to them whatsoever.

I'm still confident of United winning 2-0. Chelsea don't look much in attack without their key men and I'd always fancy United to score against them, and with Carvalho out, and the Man Utd being at home, I suspect they'll bury two in Chelsea's net.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i don't really get why fergie plays rooney as the main striker, he needs someone with pace n front of him to open up the game a little bit. he's still o.k up front by himself, but when he does play up there hes reduced to little passages of greatness whilst hes out of the game for about 85 minutes.

so unless saha plays i see it being 1-1, with shevchenko grabbing chelseas goal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney and Saha up front together was gold, sooner we go back to that the better.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Destiny said:


> Wow, so much shit in the press. Perhaps only 1 or two of those rumours have any truth to them whatsoever.
> 
> I'm still confident of United winning 2-0. Chelsea don't look much in attack without their key men and I'd always fancy United to score against them, and with Carvalho out, and the Man Utd being at home, I suspect they'll bury two in Chelsea's net.


You watching any games tonight?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nickster said:


> You watching any games tonight?


I'll watch Villa v Everton and Man Utd v Chelsea. Perhaps the first 30 minutes of Newcastle v West Ham too.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Destiny said:


> I'll watch Villa v Everton and Man Utd v Chelsea. Perhaps the first 30 minutes of Newcastle v West Ham too.


What channel is Villa/Everton on? I thought they were only playing Newcastle/West Ham and United/Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It'll be on Live and Active. If not, well that's just incredibly lame.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah okay.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I got offered tickets to Villa/Everton away, but like fuck I am going so far for what will most likely be a poor game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

rawffle at that news post. I can see Madrid moving for Ballack, but the rest looks like the typical tabloid crap.

Why doesn't Fergie get that Giggs as a supporting striker DOES NOT WORK. I want to win more than 1-0, Saha & Rooney destroyed teams with Ronaldo and Giggs on the wings last season, we need to revert back to that. Tevez, Anderson, Nani can wait on the bench for all I care along with whoever else is there (Pique, Eagles etc)

Also: Isn't Live & Active only Saturday night's???


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clearly Giggs doesn't have the legs to be on the wing anymore, which is seemingly why Fergie has played him in the middle all season. It's a shame.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Also: Isn't Live & Active only Saturday night's???


It bloody looks like it, thanks for ruining my night Fox Sports.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Giggs hasnt been the same player for a while now. He doesnt have that impact he normally has on games anymore. He needs to make way for Nani now.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, in the next season or so, I epxect Giggs to be replaced by Nani. Giggs hasn;t been on form at all this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Last season he was great, but yeah this season it just hasn't really happened for him, but playing in the middle where he's rarely effective doesn't help.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah he is getting on a bit now but he is a Utd Legend but you have a good young replacement in Nani.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Also: Isn't Live & Active only Saturday night's???


I just assumed they'd use it when multiple games were being played at once, but it looks as though you're right. Newcastle v West Ham should still be a good game though.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

1-0 newcastle


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-0 Newcastle already, Viduka got the goal.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

> BBC Sport
> 
> Manchester United have no plans to bring Jose Mourinho to Old Trafford as Sir Alex Ferguson's successor, chief executive David Gill has told the BBC.
> 
> ...


Found this amusing.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What im hoping the team will be:

Edwin

Brown - Rio - Vidic - Evra

Ronny - Scholes - Carrick - Nani

Rooney - Saha

Right im off to OT, come on united!


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> What im hoping the team will be:
> 
> Edwin
> 
> ...


well i would replace Nani with Giggs and i would bring Nani in as substitute in later stages of the game
by way hope you will have good game to watch at OT


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I love that team, but swap Nani with Giggs, because Nani hasn't been playing too well apart from his wonder goal against Spurs.

Go the Red Devils!

Fuck, Viduka already scored for Newcastle apparently, good goal?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Good header. 

Giggs won't play on the left, no chance. 

*VDS

Brown - Ferdinand - Vidic - Evra

Ronaldo - Carrick - Scholes - Nani

-Giggs-

-Rooney-*​?

Saha may be in instead of Rooney.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

why?Giggs may lost his pace but he still a good player and he was playing upfront becauseof lack strikers but now rooney, saha are back i expect him play in the wings


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

1-1 Ashton


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He hasn't played there all season, and I do believe Fergie has said he is intent on not playing Giggs on the left wing. 

Rooney and Saha were back the other night, Giggs still played in the same place. 

I'd be surprised to see Giggs on the wing again.

Deserved equalizer for West Ham.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Newcastle 2-1.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

2-1 Newcastle.Viduka.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice double post George.

Good game so far, could be as good as last nights.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

aston villa are 1-0 up against everton


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

N'Zogbia is really showing up this season. His surging runs from left back always look very dangerous and his delivery is quite good too. Big Dukes feeding off him to net two.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alright game, just watching and thinking about Utd/Chelsea really.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Viduka scored again...wow 

I do hope Newcastle win it, so Vidukas 2 goals are praised back here in Australia!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

John Carew finally opening his account this season, after having the most shots in the league. Must be a day for the big men. Perhaps this means Vidic will score against Chelsea :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lmao @ Everton losing again, they really are playing bullshit at the moment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want Everton to win just so Chelsea are futher down the table tbh.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Dre said:


> lmao @ Everton losing again, they really are playing bullshit at the moment.


underestimating villa? villa are good team on their day they can beat anybody remember chelsea


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Get in! Australia just scored another goal to come back from 2-0 to 2-2 against Brazil in the Women's World Cup. That's right, Australia will be the world Champions :side:

EDIT - Villa Park will be a hard place to get points from this year. I still think Everton can pull level though, their one of the best sides outside the top four, and well Johnson has to break his duck sooner or later. I'll be interested to see who takes Everton's next penalty.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton losing is perfect, just see the thugs get more and more wound up everyweek


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Get in! Australia just scored another goal to come back from 2-0 to 2-2 against Brazil in the Women's World Cup. That's right, Australia will be the world Champions :side:
> 
> EDIT - Villa Park will be a hard place to get points from this year. I still think Everton can pull level though, their one of the best sides outside the top four, and well Johnson has to break his duck sooner or later.* I'll be interested to see who takes Everton's next penalty*.


I'd guess Yakubu if he's playing


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Everton losing is perfect, just see the thugs get more and more wound up everyweek


I agree, I love winding them up


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> I agree, I love winding them up


THE PEOPLE'S CLUB are getting to the Uefa Cup Final :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dre said:


> THE PEOPLE'S CLUB are getting to the Uefa Cup Final :lmao


If Boro can do it, I see no reason why Everton can't. But they'll probably get done by Munich or a the Champions League dropouts.

Also, having thought about it, Everton probably have the best penalty taking line up in the league. Each of Yakubu, Arteta, and Johnson (well up until recently) have very impressive records from the spot. I can't recall Yakubu ever missing so I guess he'd be the number one choice. He always seems to blast it into a corner.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Or they won't score in Ukraine, which is what I see happening. I actually sorta hope they get a good run, maybe even to the final, ofcourse losing, as a) More matches for me to go to :$ b) Their fans were tits after Athens, so we can be back


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Owen's injured again  Looks like all his other injuries, horrible landing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Owen's career is pretty much always going to be like this now, shame.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck, I missed that, devestated 

Yakubu is emmense at penlaties, as is Arteta, which makes me wonder why they didn't play it safe on Thursday and give Yak the last pen, instead of the struggling Johnson


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never rated Johnson tbh, don't get why people fuss about him.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

owen is replaced by martin looks like another injury for him hopefully not a bad one


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If it is a bad injury i could strangely see Owen packing it in.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Johnson was good last season. He works well off the ball. But he is playing like a very poor man's Kuyt.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Owen injured again, that's terrible news


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dre said:


> Johnson was good last season. He works well off the ball. But he is playing like a very poor man's Kuyt.


Obviously the match midweek was a disaster for him, but up until then I would say he was playing quite well despit not scoring. Obviously he's not as good as Kuyt, but I still see him doing well this year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Obviously the match midweek was a disaster for him, but up until then I would say he was playing quite well despit not scoring. Obviously he's not as good as Kuyt, but I still see him doing well this year.


When he gets a goal, he will do well, it is just a matter of him getting a goal in the first place.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Johnson was good last season especially around this time last year when he was scoring for fun.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Including against us :cuss:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

How could I forget Ste the baldy bastard ::


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still don't think he's all that, just a good striker to me, nothing that special.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shame he won't be doing that this season. If the Derby is as bad as it was for me last season, i'm going to cry, then probably get murdered.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't worry Ste, we'll win 3-0, Torres getting all goals :smug:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope so, although I am beginning to become more worried about my health, with the thugs obviously getting more pissed off at the results. ::


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez in for Nani, he's up front with Rooney. :no:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Had an idea he'd start. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Saha on bench, Tevez, Rooney both play. Missed the rest of the team as its scrolling along. SWP on bench for Chelski, which is good.

Edit - Beaten to it. :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

3-1 Newcastle.


To try Tevez and Rooney for the first time against Chelsea is fucking strange.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE!! GIGGS IS ON THE LEFT!!!!!!!! 





GK: VDS

RB: Brown
CB: Ferdinand
CB: Vidic
LB: Evra

RM: Ronaldo
CM: Carrick
CM: Scholes
LM: Giggs

CF: Rooney
CF: Tevez

Subs: Kuszczak, Pique, Saha, Nani, O'Shea


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Is Giggs on the left? I was sure I saw his name there..... Surprising, but the right choice. I though I might jinx it earlier by saying he wouldn't be there :$

3-1 Newcastle. N'Zogbia. Goal Machine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt Giggs will be on the left though, I bet Rooney or Tevez will be forced out wide. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No Saha on the bench? Silly, relying on Tevez up front and Rooney who only just got back is rather odd.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think we should have Rooney, Tevez, Ronaldo, Giggs and O'Shea up front. It's a winning combination.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm suprisingly pumped for this game hoping a draw, or a Chelsea win will happen.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah that pretty happens alot of the time.

Is there a return date for Neville?

Not that Brown isn't playing well, his going a great job imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Since when was Saha not on the bench? I heard he was.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Saha is on the bench


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Freind said he wasn't cause I didn't see the team on Sky Sports 1. Just seen that he is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Silly friend.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds like one of my friends.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Martins just missed an open goal. D'oh.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Agbonlahor just scored to make it 2-0.

I've actually got a decent stream going. :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Get the fuck in Villa. Sorta wish I had gone now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Apparently Scott Carson got the assist. Which doesn't surprise me. Everton committing forward, big clearance by Carson, Aggy out paces everyone and scores.

EDIT - And the big men scoring run continues, with Kanu. I've convinced myself ow that Vidic will score.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Agbonlahor showed Adebayoresque control from Carsons long kick as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Apparently Scott Carson got the assist. Which doesn't surprise me. Everton committing forward, big clearance by Carson, Aggy out paces everyone and scores.
> 
> EDIT - And the big men scoring run continues, with Kanu. I've convinced myself ow that Vidic will score.


I personally see Cech scoring.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Campo embarrasses Robinson again


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice attempt at getting the Fuck off Mourinho chant going :lmao

Great save by Cech, thank god.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Amazing save by Cech very early on. It doesn't bode too well for Chelsea this afternoon.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ferdidnand looks like he might be injured already.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like Rio has an injury.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Him and his groin., he's always in trouble with it.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

What a chance by Shevchenko!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck, great cross by Essien, shame Shev couldn't react.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Mikel gets a straight red for _that_? Scandalous.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bollocks decision. Never a red. 

Well, Mikel's off, gonna be tough for Chelsea now.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

No way was that a red card.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking Manc intimidation aswell, they do it every fucking week.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He got the ball. I'm guessing it's because of their "two foot challenges" cut down.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I aint complaining but bad decison by ref.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

rough decision i didn't think mikel deserved red


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It will be backs to the wall for Chelsea, unfairly.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Come on Chelsea!
A draw would be the best thing to happen here tbh, but if anyone has to win then Chelsea please.
(Ste marks for my posts like these :side


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Under any other circumstances, I'd want bad decisions to rain down on Chelsea, but not against the damn Mancs, for Christ's sake. Scholes pulled a Terry on the referee, anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ :flip

Mike Dein needs to GTFO with his amount of red cards recently.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Haha, what a pathetic attempt at a rip off of our "Best midfield in the world" song.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I heard that, it's quie laughable, Everton have a version too. :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Obi Mikel deserves a red for being a dirty prick, regardless of if he won the ball or not :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd's atmoshpere is shit, lol @ them robbing songs.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The United fans truly suck. They mock us then nick our songs and sing them badly, what a great bunch.

1-0. Tevez, not particularly deserved at all.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

1-0.

Tevez.

I marked.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck off Tevez



Tom Ormo said:


> Man Utd's atmoshpere is shit, lol @ them robbing songs.


You are forgetting, THE SPEAKERS AREN'T AT THE RIGHT END


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-0 the bastards.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deserved lead, what a surprise, Carlos fucking Tevez!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Referee pretty much robbed Chelsea blind twice in the first half there.

That's from a purely impartial standpoint aswell.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

TEVEZ :hb


Pretty decent half IMO, Chelsea seem to be all over the place. Good save from Cech early on. Glad that tosser Mikel's off, a bit harsh maybe, but I couldn't care less.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I know, if Mikel got sent off for his challenge, Giggs should have at least picked up a yellow card for his challenge.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

How typical is that? I can't see a way for Chelsea to get back into it, either. They did very little to suggest they're going to get a goal today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we don't go on and win this I'll be pissed.

Two footed challenge, harsh I must say, but I understand why he sent him off.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fuck dodgy decisions, Chelsea get given them all the time.

But we can get another goal I hope. FUCKING TEVEZ SCORED!!!!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Pretty harsh but I understand the Ref's view, he did go in with his studs pretty much pointing up.

Not a bad performance so far, atcually quite a good game & that's rare when these 2 teams meet tbh.

I'll be disapointed iff we don't go on & win this now.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

1-0. A deserved goal.

That sending off was harsh, but who cares?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A quick second to kill the game off would be nice.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

A bit suprised with the score i thought it would go in level but nice too see Tevez getting a goal. Be good to see how Grant and Chelsea respond in the second half.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Giggs is much better out on the left wing, and what a cross that was for the goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Ref is a tit, on a Sunday, when I play, we don't even get fouls given for tackles like that. I did forget though, it is at OT, and they do have likes of Scholes, who I can tackle better than, calling the shots.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah this has proven he can still do a great job and a better job out wide.

I hope we don't throw it away...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You won't throw it away, probably win 1-0.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Fuck dodgy decisions, Chelsea get given them all the time.


Pretty much my reasoning. And Obi Mikel was a part of that dodgy free-kick decision which won Chelsea the FA Cup, so their luck has effectively evened out. Even if he didn't get sent off I doubt the result would be too different in the end.

All the red did was put the result beyond doubt.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> calling the shots.


:lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> The Ref is a tit, on a Sunday, when I play, we don't even get fouls given for tackles like that. I did forget though, it is at OT, *and they do have likes of Scholes, who I can tackle better than,* calling the shots.



I must admit, he cannot tackle at all, lol.

I hope we don't sit back now we're 1 up, I'd like for us to keep pushing & get a second.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

The ref got it wrong, yellow card at most, but Chelsea can complain, they get decisions their was more times than the teams they play. Maybe the officials used to be afriad of what Mourinho might do to them.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

2-0 or 3-0 would be a great win.

Enjoy the second half lads.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

23 September 2007, end of an era. At least I can blame it on the red card and the fact Frankie Lamps isn't playing. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll mark out so much if the Chelsea get back into this.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Same here Ste.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

No cutting edge from Chelsea that i can see, overpaid and showing it this season


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

With 10 men against the Champions away from home with Lampard, Drogba and Carvalho out and their manager having just left I can't really see how they are meant to show anything. 

It will finish 1-0 to United, maybe 2-0.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

1-0 I think, Chelsea are creating fuck all.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Sheva to score a hat trick! Anyway Rooney may get sent off, may even things up but we seriously need 2 up front.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lmao at the Man Utd Fans who think they are thugs.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Lmao at the Man Utd Fans who think they are thugs.


:lmao
I agree, they have nothing on us :smug:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Referee ruined what could have been a decent game here.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness, in terms of thugs, it goes Everton, then us, then them. Everton fans as a whole are thugs :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Penalty 

Bound to be a United win now.

2-0. Game over.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

2-0 .


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Joke.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking twats.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

2-0 to Utd (N)
I agree Ste, bellends.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

so Man United seal 3 points with a dive

Truly are pathetic


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lovely theatrics by Saha. 

Scum. Deserved win in the end. Still scum.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmao at Saha being are Top Scorer he's only played about 20mins of football this season.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Disgraceful display from Saha. I suddenly find myself hating Chelsea a lot less than I did a couple of weeks ago, and United even more. I didn't even think it was possible.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Why Chelsea lost, a production from Bradley.
-Crap Manager

-No Lampard

-No Drogba

-It was away, most fans can't be arsed to get up there.

-Stupid divers.

-Dodgy refs

-Man U got lucky.


THE END.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

What a disgrace.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

same Premiership-Referee giving Man U all the decisions


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish people would stop complaining, we deserved the win, simple.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> Disgraceful display from Saha. I suddenly find myself hating Chelsea a lot less than I did a couple of weeks ago, and United even more. I didn't even think it was possible.


I'm in very much the same position. 

Brave from Chelsea today. Well done to them.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish people would stop complaining, we deserved the win, simple.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Meh, I'll always hate Utd to the extreme.

I know your a Man Utd fan Jon but that doesn't give you the right to double post.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea were wank, we weren't very good, still 2-0 I'm all smiles.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucking get in 


I couldn't care less about the Liverpool fans on here complaining. Yeah there was some dodgy refereeing, but how many times have you had decisions go your way like that?


Anyway, 2nd now. Pleased for Saha, I hope he starts now. Tevez and Rooney worked OK, Giggs was good. Ronaldo's been a bit quiet this season, but he wasn't bad either. Overall I'm very pleased.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> I wish people would stop complaining, we deserved the win, simple.


Heard you the first time. 

You won by diving and getting decisions go your way. Can't help but dislike you for that. And that performance wasn't deserving of anything more than 1-0 at best.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Chelsea had bad luck today, but did they have a shot on target? I don't think so.

We deserved to win, maybe not that way, but a win is a win.

We're now above Manchester City and Liverpool. Awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jesus christ sour fucking grapes from you Liverpool fans....


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I love how none of you man u fans have commented on the dive yet


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Chelsea had bad luck today, but did they have a shot on target? I don't think so.
> 
> We deserved to win, maybe not that way, but a win is a win.
> 
> We're now above Manchester City and Liverpool. Awesome.


We have a game in hand :side: 

Anyway, you didn't exactly test Cech much. Never, ever a penalty and them being down to 10 men, wrongly, hurt them greatly. The timing of your goal killed them. 

And Tevez man of the match, joke, he was fucking shit yet again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

^ We had a hell of a lot more shots than they did, we created enough chances to prove we deserved the win.
Edit - Yeah, 9 shots on target, they had 1. 8 off target, they had 3. 10 corners, they had 1. 55% possesion at the end.




Role Model said:


> Jesus christ sour fucking grapes from you Liverpool fans....


Exactly. We'll be top soon though, so we'll most likely hear more of it.




> I love how none of you man u fans have commented on the dive yet


:lmao Fuck off. Even if it was the most blatant dive, we wouldn't say it, would we?

Saha may have reacted more than he should have, but it was still a penalty.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

man u did get a lot of decisions going there way today, but overall they probably did deserve to win.
i really wish the morons in the media would stop trying to judge managers by how entertaining there interviews are though, seriously i've read about 6 articles saying that avram grant will just be roman's "puppet master".

"oh, he didn't call himself the special one, he's a terrible manager!!!"

andonce again the big winners of the weekend are man u and arsenal, i'd mark for another man u/arsenal title race


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Most of them were caught by Cech or went into row 25 hitting fat fans off to get sneaky pies. 

The ball was also dead in stoppage time after thre 2 minutes had been played, Chelsea should feel hard done by there too.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Enigma said:


> We'll be top soon though


The way Arsneal(the team btw EVERYONE wrote off before the season began) are playing you have no chance of taking the top spot anytime soon

But i think this afternoon truly did prove one thing- Saha really is the next Ronaldo, just needs to learn how to wink now


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

If Liverpool had won this weekend, they wouldn't be crying about us winning.

Even if we didn't get the penalty, we would of won. We deserved to win. End off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Yea, no. If we'd won 25-0 I'd still be annoyed about how United won today. 

And for people saying it's just Liverpool fans being bitter, there are a couple of Arsenal fans unhappy and they won 5 bloody 0. 

If we can't win the title, Arsenal better do so.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great result for Man U. Chelsea playing catch up already.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Agreed Deco.



mrchrisieclass said:


> The way Arsneal(the team btw EVERYONE wrote off before the season began) are playing you have no chance of taking the top spot anytime soon
> 
> But i think this afternoon truly did prove one thing- Saha really is the next Ronaldo, just needs to learn how to wink now


:lmao You have terrible logic tbh. 


One alleged 'dive' and you're all over Saha. Fuck off, go post shit somewhere else.

And Arsenal are playing well at the moment, doesn't mean they'll play well all season. They haven't played any of the big teams yet, have they? It'll change.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

I know i may be said to be biased because i support Chelsea but i dont think Man Utd deserved a 2-0 victory. Neither team played brilliantly and Mikel should have not been sent off Rooney should have been.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

kennedy=god said:


> i'd mark for another man u/arsenal title race


Same here- There were great years


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Arsenal could be up their at the end of the season, i still doubt we will be right in the fight, but we could do it, im starting to believe more in us with every game.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> ^
> *Yea, no. If we'd won 25-0 I'd still be annoyed about how United won today. *
> 
> And for people saying it's just Liverpool fans being bitter, there are a couple of Arsenal fans unhappy and they won 5 bloody 0.
> ...


I don't believe that for a second. If you had won, I think you'd be second, thus above us, which would make all Liverpool fans happy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think Arsenal probably will be in the top 2 this season. They been winning games convincingly and playing great football. Another Man U/Arsenal title race will be mint.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha made the most of it and was over the top with his actions, dive no, over dramatic, clearly.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Agreed Deco.
> 
> 
> :lmao You have terrible logic tbh.
> ...


united were in the *exact* same position last year, and we had the best record against the big teams last year, so to say that we'll definitely be knocked off the top is pretty unfounded tbh


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Agreed Deco.
> 
> 
> :lmao You have terrible logic tbh.
> ...


There was nothing alleged about that dive, I have yet to hear one person claim it was nething but a dive

Man u have scraped 1-0 victories so far this season and Arsenal have not stopped scoring-my logic is pretty straight forward.

And yes you have a good point they have yet to play one of the big teams and just last night down the pub i had this discussion, I can see Arsenal beating Chelsea tbh, Liverpool and Man u can really go either way. But Arsneal can win the league without beating the top teams but i'm not gonna make a prediction on the league for at least another month or so


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I think Arsenal probably will be in the top 2 this season. They been winning games convincingly and playing great football. Another Man U/Arsenal title race will be mint.*


I think if Arsenal keep on playing like they do at the moment they will have no problems being in the top two but it's still early days.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Saha made the most of it and was over the top with his actions, dive no, over dramatic, clearly.


*I agree with that. Saha should start more now.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

On todays performance Chelsea were a shadow or their former selves, they need to win and bounce back quickly. Grant looks like a lost puppy down in the dug out.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> On todays performance Chelsea were a shadow or their former selves, they need to win and bounce back quickly. Grant looks like a lost puppy down in the dug out.


First match with a new manager, Drogba, Lamps and Carvalho out (their spine of the team) and against the Champions at Old Trafford with 10 men. I expected them to look somewhat lost.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> On todays performance Chelsea were a shadow or their former selves, they need to win and bounce back quickly. Grant looks like a lost puppy down in the dug out.


things are only going to get worst for them imo, The team has lost its spirit but they played well untill the red card so maybe not all hope is lost


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bearing in mind that Chelsea were without Carvalho, Lampard and Drogba, had a new manager and had a player sent off after 30 mins they could have done a lot worse. They didnt do enough going forward and were sloppy on the ball but held their own for most of the match. Need to get back to the way they were soon or else the title will be out of reach already.*


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

KME said:


> First match with a new manager, Drogba, Lamps and Carvalho out (their spine of the team) and against the Champions at Old Trafford. I expected them to look somewhat lost.


Thank you! someone is speaking some sense, this week everything has been chucked up in the air for Chelsea. Give us a week or two and we will be back to our selves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> First match with a new manager, Drogba, Lamps and Carvalho out (their spine of the team) and against the Champions at Old Trafford. I expected them to look somewhat lost.


True, I guess the real test will be next weekend when they'll be expected to win.

And I said Grant looked lost, not Chelsea.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Does anyone know what gamea are on sky next weekend?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> True, I guess the real test will be next weekend when they'll be expected to win.
> 
> And I said Grant looked lost, not Chelsea.


I know, I just used "lost" as my word to describe what you said about them looking like a shadow of their former selves. 

Only way is up for Chelsea atm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea will improve, but it's going to be a tricky time and maybe this might have to be a transitional season for them.

Chelsea didn't have a single shot on target in the whole game, infact only 3 shots on goal, that has got to be disappointing.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I couldn't care less about the Liverpool fans on here complaining. Yeah there was some dodgy refereeing, but *how many times have you had decisions go your way like that?*


This season we've had probably the worst penalty descision ever given against us, just saying yano.

Plus, it probably was a pen but Saha was a disgrace making a meal out of it, it was no way in hell a sending off either.

Even better, Tevez did fuck all and got the man of the match


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> This season we've had probably the worst penalty descision ever given against us, just saying yano.
> 
> Plus, it probably was a pen but Saha was a disgrace making a meal out of it, it was no way in hell a sending off either.
> 
> Even better, Tevez did fuck all and got the man of the match


tbf there weren't really many other candidates, nobody on the pitch had an outstanding performance so they just gave it to the only guy who scored from open play


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carrick had one of his better games, mainly in the first half though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> tbf there weren't really many other candidates, nobody on the pitch had an outstanding performance so they just gave it to the only guy who scored from open play


I though Cech did more than Tevez tbh, but hey, maybe they just felt sorry for him after they saw his face


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> *This season we've had probably the worst penalty descision ever given against us, just saying yano.*
> 
> Plus, it probably was a pen but Saha was a disgrace making a meal out of it, it was no way in hell a sending off either.
> 
> Even better, Tevez did fuck all and got the man of the match


Yeah I know, I just meant in general, not just this season.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We battered Chelski from start to finish, people need to shut the fuck up.

Awesome atmosphere too, chelsea fans made be laugh at being so pathetic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We battered Chelski from start to finish, people need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Awesome atmosphere too, chelsea fans made be laugh at being so pathetic.


There was no atmpsphere that I could hear in all honesty and you made a bad attempt to steal our midfield song.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The atmopshere was fucking brilliant, non-stop singing and standing for 90 minutes.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

From what I heard, the fans were pretty good actually. The booing of the Chelsea players was brilliant, and I did hear 'United, United', 'That boy Ronaldo', 'Pride of all Europe', etc, etc, more than a few times. I know that doesn't automatically make it awesome, but still.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Couldn't really hear it. Booing certinaly was what I heard the most, but that's not much to shout about.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I stared the "It's so empty at the bridge" song, if anyone heard it.

I marked out when everyone joined in


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I heard no chants tbh, sounded like a shite atmosphere.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> I heard no chants tbh, sounded like a shite atmosphere.


Couldnt give a shite what you heard tbh.

The atmosphere was class, end of. Sky must of turned down the speakers because most of our songs involved swearing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Even on TV I heard loads of singing and chants, so I don't know what you lot were watching.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Even on TV I heard loads of singing and chants, so I don't know what you lot were watching.


good man.

These TV's they sell in Liverpool dont have speakers.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The singing and chanting was clearly audible I don't see how anyone could dispute that.

Thoroughly professional performance from United today, considering they had to travel during midweek and had a days less rest than the opposition it was a good performance all things considered.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

You Liverpool fans are pathetic. 

Our fans were loud throughout the whole God damn match and there must have been ten different chants.

Honestly, pull your head out your arses.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I heard about 10 people singing a load of completely random, incoherant songs. Even look match to when the match was on, I said that there was fuck all chants coming, apart from one alarmingly shite attempt at some interpretation of our Best Midfield in The World song.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree, throughout the match.



> These TV's they sell in Liverpool dont have speakers.


:lmao

POTY tbh.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The atmosphere was good, dont generalise plz :side:

Catting the best midfield in the world sucked donkey dick though :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

About the standing, everytime you saw the crowd, it was sitting.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> You Liverpool fans are pathetic.
> 
> Our fans were loud throughout the whole God damn match and there must have been ten different chants.
> 
> Honestly, pull your head out your arses.


So are you lot:hb 

Nah :hb 

No :hb 

In all honesty, you were loud, but being loud isn't atmosphere, I couldn't make any of it out tbh. And the fans we could see on TV were always sat down, so yeah, what do you expect us to think when you say "standing for 90 minutes" when most of them were clearly sat down.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

The chants:

- Rooney
- Saha
- Solkjear
- Mourinho
- United
- Glory
- That one at the start, forgot the name
- Ashley Cole (LOL)

That's more chants then Liverpool do in a season.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The chants:
> 
> - Rooney
> - Saha
> ...




What about the one Big T started?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ That's too hooligan to be classed as a chant.

Nice reasoning that we only do 8 chants a season. Glory is one of the worst chants ever also.

We have chants for everyteam pretty much, so that's more already, let alone our own ones.



> Our fans were loud throughout the whole God damn match and there must have been ten different chants


There was 8 you named.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We sung more songs that that against Derby, and that was one of our quiter matches.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> So are you lot:hb
> 
> Nah :hb
> 
> ...


We always create an atmosphere. Just because it doesn't involve 'walking with hope in your bloody hearts' doesn't mean it's not good. 

And I never said the '90 minute' thing so. Also, Liverpool fans don't stand throughout the match. Maybe for one chant, and that's it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> And I never said the '90 minute' thing so. Also, *Liverpool fans don't stand throughout the match. Maybe for one chant, and that's it*.


Thomas did, but since when do all football fans stand for 90 mins every game?



> *We always create an atmosphere.* Just because it doesn't involve 'walking with hope in your bloody hearts' doesn't mean it's not good.


So do we. And the next sentence =


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Kop, and some of Anny Road stand for most matches actually. Every European game, not matter what is stood also.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Thomas did, but since when do all football fans stand for 90 mins every game?


Well I don't.

:side:

EDIT: 

You Liverpool fans act like 'YNWA' is the only chant that creates an atmosphere.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I stand all match when at all possible.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Well I don't.
> 
> :side:


Good, it is against the law :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> We always create an atmosphere. Just because it doesn't involve 'walking with hope in your bloody hearts' doesn't mean it's not good.
> 
> And I never said the '90 minute' thing so. Also, Liverpool fans don't stand throughout the match. Maybe for one chant, and that's it.



Didn't say it did. But I still don't see what was so awesome about your fans today, way too much booing for my liking

I didn't say you did, I was referring to Thomas G's post where he very wrongly said you were standing for 90 minutes, the post I originally disputed. I didn't say we do, but on a european night we are always standing. Do you think people hold up their flags whilst sitting down?.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

YNWA is the basis for our amazing atmosphere. I love the way probably the best chant, and most emotional chant in football, gets so much heat.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> Didn't say it did.* But I still don't see what was so awesome about your fans today*, way too much booing for my liking
> 
> I didn't say you did, I was referring to Thomas G's post where he very wrongly said you were standing for 90 minutes, the post I originally disputed. I didn't say we do.


I just didn't like you acting like our fans are boring.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> EDIT:
> 
> You Liverpool fans act like 'YNWA' is the only chant that creates an atmosphere.


Oh be quiet, where and who did you hear that (from)?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> I just didn't like you acting like our fans are boring.


Thomas said you were "fucking amazing" I didn't see what all the fuss was about. That was my point. How it has come to this I don't really know.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It is good, but Liverpool fans think just because they sing YNWA, they automatically think they have the best atmosphere, which isn't true.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> YNWA is the basis for our amazing atmosphere. I love the way probably the best chant, and most emotional chant in football, gets so much heat.


It recieves heat because the Liverpool fans act like that chant makes them the best in the world.

And I can't argue with three members, so I'm gonna do College work. You guys can go back to high school.

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ It helps make us, but so many more aspects confirm it.

Seriously, for such a big game, I didn;t think the atmosphere was upto much. Also, I never get this 'THE SPEAKERS ARE AT THE WRONG END', aren't speakers all around the ground


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> It is good, but Liverpool fans think just because they sing YNWA, they automatically think they have the best atmosphere, which isn't true.


But we do have the best atmposphere. Most people who aren't United fans, or fans of teams with atmospheres like Newcastle will tell you that 

People try to use YNWA against us like it's the only thing we sing. Your fans must envy the "Midfield" song because you took it and remade it today...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously, us and Everton, are the two most passionate set of fans in the league IMO, and we edge them out, due to their overwhelming negativity.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> It is good, but *Liverpool fans think just because they sing YNWA, they automatically think they have the best atmosphere*, which isn't true.


That is not the case at all my friend, liverpool supporters have original (midfield, rafa), brilliantly redone (fields of anny road) and noisy songs and chants, YNWA is beutifully done, there is no other rendition like it other than the Kops, but to say that it is just YNWA thats makes us say that is wrong.

This liverpool fan doesnt think like that anyway, dno bout Ste and Ben :side:



> People try to use YNWA against us like it's the only thing we sing. Your fans must envy the "Midfield" song because you took it and tried and failed to remake it today...


Fixed :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah I agree with everything you said.

YNWAs like this always help though:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=F7ZCbMTRkAo

Especially when my arm is shown on it, along with my scarf  around 48-50 seconds.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not arguing about the atmospheres within the stadiums, all teams will debate that they have more chants or w/e, so we're going nowhere tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> I'm not arguing about the atmospheres within the stadiums, all teams will debate that they have more chants or w/e, so we're going nowhere tbh.


I don't see how Middlesborough fans are in any position to debate that with anyone.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Coming from a neutral i say Liverpool easily have the best crowd in the league, every game they create a brilliant atmosphere, wheres Man u just have a larger stadium so they just create loud noise, BIG difference


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What fucking midfield song are you on about?

And the atmosphere was awesome. The entire east stand and the stretty was stood for 90 minutes/.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ lmao

Thanks for that honest view mrchrissieclass 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ayivhplxuwM

That one Thomas


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I don't see how Middlesborough fans are in any position to debate that with anyone.


Ditto Blackburn, the guy with the drum tries but you cant help thinking its a lost cause.



> Thanks for that honest view


:agree:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> I don't see how Middlesborough fans are in any position to debate that with anyone.


Obviously they're not, but they will, lol.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Obviously they're not, but they will, lol.


Nah they're not Mancs :side: j/k


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

How were we trying to copy it?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

By singing your own version of it


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Exactly, we created it around the time of the CL Final and it fits with our players, you tried to do it today and it just sounded horrible. No idea why you felt the need to use it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Cats :no: although we catted YNWA from them so its payback 

:lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We didnt copy or sing a song that tune, you fucking idiots.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Nice flaming, and excellent reasoning on how you didn't copy it :lmao

Jealousy, of the greatness of the song, most probably.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Once again, i have no idea what the fuck you're on about.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> We didnt copy or sing a song that tune, *you fucking idiots*.


Thx for flaming.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness, if you look back a few pages, me and Ben made the point about it when it actually happened. If you were actually there, you would have heard.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I was there and we didnt sing nothing to the tune of that shite. It might of been the chelski fans...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We didnt copy or sing a song that tune, you fucking idiots.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

It was clear as fuck, moreso than most of your other songs. Too loud to have been Chelsea, unless you were lying when you said they were shit today. 

Ban for flaming as well I would hope :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL at you guys thinking saying "Fucking idiots" is flaming. Well it might be but tbh its hardly anything.

Great result today and we haven taken advantage of a Chelsea team that are not going through the best patch. All in all it was a very good performance. Tevez was great throughout and finally showed what he is made of. I just hope now he has the 1 goal he could get another few.

Rooney looks like he is getting fitter and also it was great to see Saha come on and score the penalty.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I swear down, you could hear the tune and the "ooohs", then again, maybe it was the speakers


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The argument about standing is a strange one. As Liverpool supporters clearly stand pretty much every game, and get no punishment. Whereas if United fans stand the club gets sanctioned and ticket allocations for away games get decreased, e.g. Middlesbrough and Villa last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking Idiot is pretty clear flaming.

It was probably the most distinguishable of the most of your many amazing songs aswell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> *LOL at you guys thinking saying "Fucking idiots" is flaming. Well it might be* but tbh its hardly anything.
> 
> Great result today and we haven taken advantage of a Chelsea team that are not going through the best patch. All in all it was a very good performance. Tevez was great throughout and finally showed what he is made of. I just hope now he has the 1 goal he could get another few.
> 
> Rooney looks like he is getting fitter and also it was great to see Saha come on and score the penalty.


Slightly contradictory? LOL at you for suggesting it isn't, then saying it might be.  

Idiot is flaming, adding a fucking to it to be agressive pretty much confirms it. If it isn't flaming then I'll be throwing that insult around more then.

Tevez wasn't good in all honesty. Scored but other than that he was exactly as he always is. If you want to praise someone, praise Carrick or Cech.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah I heard them sing that chant (best midfield in the world tune).
Shit atmosphere as well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope it remains this thread can have flaming in it :side:

It obviously wasn't the Chelsea fans, they are too shite.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I think the whole standing thing is stupid-if fans want to stand they should be allowed to stand.

Every time us Hereford boys play away to an all seater stadium (Most recently Brum in the Carling cup) the stewards spend the entire game telling us to seat down, which causes us to break into "Stand up if you love the Hereford"

It does no harm fans standing up and its easy to see in a lot of cases its alot more hassle trying to gets the fans to sit down thats whats it worth


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, Chelsea fans suck as well.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not being biased at all, but I didn't hear the midfield song. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Not being biased at all, but I didn't hear the midfield song. :$


Obvious deafness or bais then.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What were the words to this song then eh? 

YSB.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Not being biased at all, but I didn't hear the midfield song. :$


I can't believe you never heard it! Then again you have so many songs use sing every match and such a great atmoshphere so I don't blame you for not hearing it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> What were the words to this song then eh?
> 
> YSB.



Couldn't make them out, you were all too quiet.

Nice abbreviations also.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> What were the words to this song then eh?
> 
> YSB.


Dunno, your songs suck


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Couldn't hear it properly, your fans didn't sing it well. 

Here was Ste's post at the time in reply to me noticing the song.



Dre said:


> I heard that, it's quie laughable, Everton have a version too. :lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Tom Ormo said:


> I can't believe you never heard it! Then again you have so many songs use sing every match and such a great atmoshphere so I don't blame you for not hearing it.


Absolutely, someone who admits we had a great atmosphere today! :agree:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I genuinely am not being biased, I didn't hear it.

Maybe I just wasn't listening out for something to moan about, like you Liverpool fans seem to do. Seriously, you've come on here and been bitter since we won. It's like it every time something doesn't go your way, you complain about stupid little nothings like crowd songs and chants. 

Let's talk about something else, shall we? Something worth talking about. Like Alan Smith :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Couldn't hear it properly, your fans didn't sing it well.


Must be them Manc accents alie.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> What were the words to this song then eh?
> 
> YSB.


Most Man u songs to me sound like 50% who know the words and 50% tourists mumbling along trying to pick up the words, so how anyone can transcribe the lyrics is beyond me


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You couldnt hear the words because we didnt sing a version of it.

Biast scouse twats. Were above you, get the fuck over it.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Absolutely, someone who admits we had a great atmosphere today! :agree:


I know, you are such wonderfull fans and I love the fact you have a love for Liverpool FC and it's people. I love Manchester as well 

Do I fuck.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Most Man u songs to me sound like 50% who know the words and 50% tourists mumbling along trying to pick up the words, so how anyone can transcribe the lyrics is beyond me


:lmao

I heard the Manc accent on the end of one of the songs, which both repulsed me, and made me laugh.



> You couldnt hear the words because we didnt sing a version of it.
> 
> Biast scouse twats. Were above you, get the fuck over it.


We have a game in hand, which we will win though, so :hb


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Biast scouse twats. Were above you, get the fuck over it.


What did you get in English? "Biased" and "we're", nice 2x flaming also.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't you dare doubt his intelligence, that is flaming also.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You couldnt hear the words because we didnt sing a version of it.
> 
> Biast scouse twats. Were above you, get the fuck over it.


No, of course not. You didn't even know the fucking words of our one and we sing it every match, sop how the hell you proclaim we should be able to hear what the words to your one are is beyond me. 

How's it biased, it's just hilarious(nice spelling too) And when you were singing it you were at 0-0, "you silly Manc bathturd"

Wow, you're above us!!!!! So are Man City, will they finish there? Nooo.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> We have a game in hand, which we will win though, so :hb


What? Like you beat birmingham at home?

:lmao :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Like you beat Reading at home :lmao

Your intelligence astounds me.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I bet you lose your game in hand.



I luv Mickie James said:


> What did you get in English? "Biased" and "we're", nice 2x flaming also.


tbh, you can't talk, you're the one going round claiming we 'cat' (wtf) your songs, 'breh'.

This whole things pathetic now.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> What? Like you beat birmingham at home?
> 
> :lmao :hb


I love speaking to you on MSN.
Oh shit wait you blocked me, too scared to talk I guess.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Highlight of my week.

That's slang, not mis using the English language to an unacceptable level though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Like you beat Reading at home :lmao
> 
> Your intelligence astounds me.


Reading own brum.

And who cares? Were above the murderers, the bitters and the rent boys, thats all that matters.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> tbh, you can't talk, you're the one going round claiming we 'cat' (wtf) your songs, 'breh'.


Dont hype to me cuz :side:

What's wrong with a bit of slang?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Reading own brum.
> 
> And who cares? Were above the murderers, the bitters and the rent boys, thats all that matters.



Congratualtions on being above Everton.

You're going down :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This is the most hilariously, ridiculousy bitchy thing I think I have ever read. Good work guys.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's quite sad and pathetic the past few pages, why are Liverpool fans so desperate to be seen as the most amazing fans in the world? It's just rather boring. Man I bet you're all praying for the day you'll have a league title so you can finally go on about something that's more interesting, impressive and worth a damn than 'YNWA!', 'Standing for 90 minutes!', 'Best Atmosphere in the world!'. Yawn.

Most of you should really act your age, honestly it's pretty fucking laughable.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

T-C said:


> This is the most hilariously, ridiculousy bitchy thing I think I have ever read. Good work guys.


agreed.lol

making a great read


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Admit its jokes though



> I love speaking to you on MSN.
> Oh shit wait you blocked me, too scared to talk I guess.


:lmao owned. Come to think of it, i haven't even seen you online Thomas.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I couldn't really care, it is something you wished you had, and we wished we had the league from last season. It's called debating.

I love the way we managed to come out as the bad guys, when we had our asses flamed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's quite sad and pathetic the past few pages, why are Liverpool fans so desperate to be seen as the most amazing fans in the world? *It's just rather boring.* Man *I bet you're all praying for the day you'll have a league title* so you can finally go on about something that's more interesting, impressive and worth a damn than 'YNWA!', 'Standing for 90 minutes!', 'Best Atmosphere in the world!'. Yawn.
> 
> Most of you should really act your age, honestly it's pretty fucking laughable.


What and you lot saying that isn't boring?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's quite sad and pathetic the past few pages, why are Liverpool fans so desperate to be seen as the most amazing fans in the world? It's just rather boring. Man *I bet you're all praying for the day you'll have a league title* so you can finally go on about something that's more interesting, impressive and worth a damn than 'YNWA!', 'Standing for 90 minutes!', 'Best Atmosphere in the world!'. Yawn.
> 
> Most of you should really act your age, honestly it's pretty fucking laughable.


Remember, this is _their_ year.


K, I'm done :side:



> Chelsea have lodged an appeal against the sending off of midfielder Mikel Jon Obi early in their 2-0 defeat at Manchester United on Sunday.
> 
> A club spokesman told a news conference after the game an appeal for wrongful dismissal was already under way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought Liverpool fans on here would be trying to find something wrong with our recent run of form. I'm loving their streak of draws aswell, I'm pretty sure their "great start" has ended.

So what you have a game in hand, Even if you win that your only 1 point ahead of us. Am I right?.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's quite sad and pathetic the past few pages, why are Liverpool fans so desperate to be seen as the most amazing fans in the world? It's just rather boring. Man I bet you're all praying for the day you'll have a league title so you can finally go on about something that's more interesting, impressive and worth a damn than 'YNWA!', 'Standing for 90 minutes!', 'Best Atmosphere in the world!'. Yawn.
> 
> Most of you should really act your age, honestly it's pretty fucking laughable.


United fans try celebrating a victory, but these ****s find tiny things to make it look shit. Rather sad.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

POD-MU said:


> So what you have a game in hand, Even if you win that your only 1 point ahead of us. Am I right?.


At least we'd be 1 point ahead of the scum :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's rather sad you act all hard on forums though, so :hb


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I thought Liverpool fans on here would be trying to find something wrong with our recent run of form. I'm loving their streak of draws aswell, I'm pretty sure their "great start" has ended.
> 
> So what you have a game in hand, Even if you win that your only 1 point ahead of us. Am I right?.


Yes, our great start has really ended, what after all our losses, like you losing to City, and Chelsea losing to Villa and yourselves and us losing to......oh. 

Wait till we lost, THEN try and write us off, this is still up with our best starts.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL at Grant moaning about decisions. All we need is him to moan about Chelsea's injury problems and we have Mourinho all over again.

Edit : Who's acting hard?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> So what you have a game in hand, Even if you win that your only 1 point ahead of us. Am I right?.


Yeah, but its early days.

Plus we'll still be ahead of you


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> LOL at Grant moaning about decisions. All we need is him to moan about Chelsea's injury problems and we have Mourinho all over again.
> 
> Edit : Who's acting hard?


Thomas, the hooligan


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow one point, Its not like you guys are gonna win everyone of your matches. You seem to be drawing most of them at the moment :hb.

Edit : ah, I thought you meant me .


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Thomas, the hooligan


He's been suspended from school


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Thomas, the hooligan


He's so hard he gets called Thomas and not Tom.
I'm scared of him tbh.

(Joke, I don't want to inflate his ego anymore than it is).


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Wow one point, Its not like you guys are gonna win everyone of your matches. You seem to be drawing most of them at the moment :hb.
> 
> Edit : ah, I thought you meant me .


You've dropped more points than us though, dear. You're only abouve us because you've played more :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste I wish you'd grow up, you're acting more of an idiot than Thomas.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Atleast i'm not flaming to get my point across.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao, I do Ste, he's a bit of a weirdo, no friends (im not shitting you)



> United fans try celebrating a victory, but *these ****s* find tiny things to make it look shit. Rather sad.


Flamewatch - 3

:side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KME said:


> You've dropped more points than us though, dear. You're only abouve us because you've played more :hb


You havent played your game in hand though. So stop acting like you have won it already because you havent.

Most of you Lpool fans actually wind Thomas up tbh, Its like Dre, I <3 MJ and KME vs MUF.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD-MU said:


> You havent played your game in hand though. So stop acting like you have won it already because you havent.


Very good point, a game in hand means nothing untill you've actually won it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ste I wish you'd grow up, you're acting more of an idiot than Thomas.


He isn't flaming though, is he? He's not doing anything to be frowned upon.

YSB, ****s, fucking idiots. 

Yeah, Thomas is acting far more the idiot. None of that is very mature is it? 

I blame Jamie for everything :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, but the likelihood is that we will win it. If we can't say we have a game in hand, which will make us go above you, it carries little merit that you are saying you are above us.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I blame Jamie for everything :side:


My bad

:*-(


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame we can't have discussions in this thread because none of you Liverpool fans can either ignore Thomas or simply rise above it and move it, pretty sad.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

POD-MU said:


> Most of you Lpool fans actually wind Thomas up tbh, Its like Dre, I <3 MJ and KME vs MUF.


Thanks for the mention.

And also MUF called us murderer's as well before along side a host of other abusive names.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

But Ste, its a fact we're above you, whereas its not a certain fact that you will win your game.

Even if you do win this game in hand, theres still such a long way to go, and you haven't played us yet. :hb 

I still don't see Liverpool being in the title race come the end of the season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I actually blame Alex moreso.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> You havent played your game in hand though. So stop acting like you have won it already because you havent.
> 
> Most of you actually wind Thomas up tbh, Its like Dre, I <3 MJ and KNE vs MUF.


You hadn't played games in advance, but you already guarenteed being top before long. That's along the same lines, isn't it? 

And no we don't, we stated a fact, that song was sung, more than one of us heard it, we recognize it, we sing it all the time. He felt the need to flame us over and over again. Why should we ignore it? Why should we even have to? God forbid we are actually right and we aren't allowed to argue that point without the worry of him always flaming us and calling us murderers.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre said:


> Yeah, but the likelihood is that we will win it. If we can't say we have a game in hand, which will make us go above you, it carries little merit that you are saying you are above us.


You should have beat Birmingham though?.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool are looking better than Chelsea, but Rafa will most likely kill any chance they have.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> I still don't see Liverpool being in the title race come the end of the season.



They won't, they'll do their usual & fade away.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Even if you do win this game in hand, theres still such a long way to go, and you haven't played us yet.


Actually, you havent played US yet :side:



I actually like most of the man u fans on here, i dont boy Thomas because he supports man u, i do it because he's jokes.



> And also MUF called us murderer's as well before along side a host of other abusive names.


He was banned right?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The thing is, this is still heated discussion. Does go low a bit, but still, it is debating, which is essentially what a forum is for.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom Ormo said:


> And also MUF called us murderer's as well before along side a host of other abusive names.


So....? Grow the fuck up and move on, honestly....


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Liverpool are fading away already, Rafa proved my point about him being silly yesterday. When he left out Torres again and didnt score.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, but if we called him something :side: we'd probably get our ass banned on the spot or something. Serious, I know.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> So....? Grow the fuck up and move on, honestly....


50 Cent > you.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> I actually blame Alex moreso.


I agree :$


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> So....? Grow the fuck up and move on, honestly....


Aint being funny but if someone called someone else a **** and a murderer in the WWE section, he would be banned.

But not St Thomas


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

If one of the Liverpool fans got banned maybe they would realise that they are not much better than Thomas :hb.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Yeah, but if we called him something :side: we'd probably get our ass banned on the spot or something. Serious, I know.


If you called him a 'murderer' because he's from Manchester I wouldn't ban you or anyone else for doing it, for example. It's pathetic banter between football fans, I just wish people would keep the shit out of this thread and we could discuss the game like adults, sadly it seems people would rather act like little children and it's a shame.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> If one of the Liverpool fans got banned maybe they would realise that they are not much better than Thomas .


But then they'd come back called "Liverpool Fan" and only post in the sports section :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Atleast we don't go around bringing up death, which is the lowest you can go :hb


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Liverpool are fading away already, Rafa proved my point about him being silly yesterday. When he left out Torres again and didnt score.


4th place after a 6th game isn't fading. 

You're severely underrating us, you've drawn 2 lost 1. We've drawn 3. We're around about the same sort of places. Even if we lost our game in hand, you still would have played for a while with more opportunities to win than us, and thus it is perfectly understandable for you to be above us. That's the point some of you aren't getting when we mention the game in hand, we may not win it, it isn't a dead cert but you being above us having played more games is no acheivement. 

Writing us off is pretty dumb.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Lets talk football. Or can we have a rap battle again? Please? :$



> Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich gave Michael Essien tactical instructions at the end of their 1-1 draw with Rosenborg last week, it has been revealed.
> The Observer says employing striker Andriy Shevchenko as translator, he instructed midfielder Essien, player of the year last season, to hit passes wide rather than through central areas where the Norwegians had compressed play.
> 
> Abramovich is expected to take an increasingly hands-on role in the team following the appointment of Avram Grant to replace Jose Mourinho and, according to several sources, will effectively select the side.


:lmao From tribalfootball, which is shite, but it still made me laugh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I blame Avram Grant for this whole debacle.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Liverpool are fading away already,


2 draws and we're fading? Come on, have Spurs gone invisible then?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He calls us a murderer though in reference to a tragedy though. I remember you thought I called him a piece of shit, when I didn';t at all, and I got warned. Murderer, is far worse than Piece of Shit at any rate.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I havent written you off yet, I'm just saying that you are fading already. You just need to pick yourselfs back up now.

Spurs for the title!!!.

Derby second!!!

Man Utd and Liverpool relegated.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Someone make a rant, I'd mark :side:

I agree with POD. You aren't out of it yet, but I don't see you staying up there all season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Someone make a rant, I'd mark :side:


I made one a while back :hb


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Where Ste? Link?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool must win at the weekend, another draw and well it'll be classic them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> I havent written you off yet, I'm just saying that you are fading already. You just need to pick yourselfs back up now.
> 
> Spurs for the title!!!.
> 
> ...


We're "struggling", but still not losing. Teams like Chelsea are the ones fading, they've lost twice and drawn twice. Tottenham must be invisible, like ILMJ said


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, Ste find the link plz.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Where Ste? Link?


It was like in April or March or something.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

T-C said:


> I blame Avram Grant for this whole debacle.


 It's his fault for all the problems in the world, tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I actually think Chelsea might do a Liverpool this season, and I can see a United/Arsenal race.

Though I'm basing this on what, 6 games? Meh, whatever :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Drawing isnt much better than loosing especially when your in the title race. If you get a few more draws and dont loose. You have still lost really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I remember that rant, MUF didn't react much. Just said we wouldn't hate him if we knew him in real life. Judging on his view on Liverpool fans I'm sure I disagree.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I actually think Chelsea might do a Liverpool this season, and I can see a United/Arsenal race.
> 
> Though I'm basing this on what, 6 games? Meh, whatever :side:


What about us?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Arsenal will lose key players at the ACN and their squad is lightweight, if they get injuries, they're fucked.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alex, why don't you do what you did the other day and find it :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre said:


> What about us?


WHAT ABOUT RAVEN :shocked:.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At the moment we're easily favorites simple due to our experience and how bad Chelsea are playing.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

What about Brian?

Also, lets have some fun what footy teams do you lot play for?

Jamie - AFC Wembley


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Stephen - Great Crosby United


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ste we got battered 5-1 

I got man of the match though, and a big graze on my elbow to show for it aswell


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Tom Ormond- Fuck all, legend in drug trafficing (sp?)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alex - Nobody :hb

There are, however, rumours that I'm about to be called up to the school team. Not sure if the contract is good enough for me, I want more of a long-term run.

I just play at lunch on the pitch at school and in PE 


Oh, and http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340312-rant-man-utd-fan-yes-he-member-wf.html

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Our match was cancelled 

Next weekend will suck for me socially. Friday Night we have our match re arranged. Saturday, Wigan away, Sunday first match of the season, plus the Everton match. I won;t be going out 

I laughed Tom ::


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol sick 1 Ormond, im cutting now later guys and esp Thomas (mate)


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Cya later Jamie.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Inabit Jamie, take care


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Arsenal will lose key players at the ACN and their squad is lightweight, if they get injuries, they're fucked.


in the african nations we'll only lose kolo toure, adebayor and eboue. i don't think we'll miss kolo that much seeing as we will have djorou ready after he's picked up 4 months of premiership experience at birmingham, adebayor we might miss but eduardo will be a lot more settled in by then so he will be alright as a replacement, and eboue has only played about one game this season so we shouldnt miss him to much.

so i still see it being an arsenal/man u title race, chelsea wont be as good, and i don't think liverpool will challenge either because they just haven't added anything to there game since last season, and arsenal have


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

When is the African cup of Nations?

Also, what position do you guys play? Its been asked before, but I forget these things. I'm a keeper.

Also, nice bump in that rant Tom


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm a Carragehr esque Centre Back.

Lmao Tom.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I know


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I blame Alex, once again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I blame Jose Mourinho.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Enigma said:


> When is the African cup of Nations?
> 
> Also, what position do you guys play? Its been asked before, but I forget these things. I'm a keeper.
> 
> Also, nice bump in that rant Tom


 February.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Chelsea were poor today, now cutting edge up front once again and Ben Haim was piss-poor also, if they want to be in the title race still they need to get Drogba and Lampard back ASAP.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't think they were poor, they looked OK going forward but made nothing out of it, but they do miss Lampard & Drogba yes.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i thought chelsea played ok mikel got a harsh decision j cole could have be easily sent off for the bad tackle on ronaldo i think they are missing lampard ,drogba,ricardo,ballack when they will back i think chelsea will be fine


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why SWP didn't start I don't know, not starting him was bizarre.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

^they had two other wingers who are also playing well i guess thats the reason why they are not playing swp


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Joe Cole isn't playing well though and has hardly even played this season.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well joe cole didn't play well in this game but i think he was one of the best players for chelsea in the villa game


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Wasn't he not playing because Jose didn't like him?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Shame we can't have discussions in this thread because none of you Liverpool fans can either ignore Thomas or simply rise above it and move it, pretty sad.


I can and have rised above it but it gets pretty boring when he is always trying to put Liverpool down. I know we don't like eachother but a lot of the time, he does interupt a discussion and tries to put us down and being honest, it does not stop until Dre defends himself, and he is then blamed by you.

I still maintain the fights would stop if Man Utd Fan was not here, and I am pretty sure a lot of other people would agree, not just Dre.

btw Dre, you really need to shut up. It is one thing being defensive about our club but sometimes you are a bit overbearing in trying to prove your point.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice win by Villa, btw. A week to forget for Everton.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Saha made the most of it and was over the top with his actions, dive no, over dramatic, clearly.


Concurred. It seems whenever someone throws their arms up in the air, everyone screams dive, but Saha was certainly clipped, albeit he did go down like he was shot, thus the penalty was the right decision.



> LOL at Grant moaning about decisions. All we need is him to moan about Chelsea's injury problems and we have Mourinho all over again.


To be fair, Grant somewhat has reason to moan. Mourinho just moaned for the sake of it.

And to end this whole argument about the best atmosphere: Pompey have the best :side:

EDIT - Upon second inspection. Saha clearly dived and that shouldn't have been a penalty.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Face it, me and MUF raen';t ever going to get on, he;s from Manchster, and I'm from Liverpool. Plus, I come on here to discuss/debate, so I don't see why I should have to ignore someone's posts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather you ignored it as it's boring seeing you two take over the thread with your petty fighting. Enough with this though, why it's being discussed AGAIN I don't know, but it stops now.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> Face it, me and MUF raen';t ever going to get on, he;s from Manchster, and I'm from Liverpool. Plus, I come on here to discuss/debate, so I don't see why I should have to ignore someone's posts.


Nice spelling.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's called typos.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> It's called typos.


I'll get MUF on to you!

:side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

arsenal have £70 million to spend in the transfer market apparently :shocked: . i knew wenger had more money then he was spending but i didn't know we had this much. i know wenger probably won't spend any of this, and i've always agreed with his policy. for the last three years everyone was saying arsene should change what he does and should go out and buy loads of established stars, but if he had players like fabregas and RVP wouldn't have become the players they are today.
so lets just say i'm happy that he's proving the doubters wrong 

of course, around christmas time people like hansen will be kissing his ass again


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They did have an ill turnover this year, although I didn't think they would get quite 70 million.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd mark if they signed Henry.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

So would I, there form would end then


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

He doesnt deserve to play for them tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Henry is a joke at the moment, he's simply a passenger at Barca. I'd LOL if Ronaldinho went to Arsenal over Chelsea, he'd be better off thier anyways in my opinion.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd hate Ronaldinho in the Premiership, unless he came to United. I wouldn't want him though, I'm perfectly happy with the players I've got. Sign Smith back and we'll win everything.

Edit - Of course, by 'I've got', I meant 'we've got'. :side: I'm not SAF, I swear. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone would be better of at any club, than Chelsea, if that made sense :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone else watching this Premier All stars thing?

It's a fucking joke. Football with powerplays.

I'm only watching in the hope that Danny Dyer breaks his entire body.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldinho's on his way down at the moment, he wouldn't work in the Premiership, he's far too slow and would want far too much time with the ball. Kaka on the other hand...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Anyone else watching this Premier All stars thing?
> 
> It's a fucking joke. Football with powerplays.
> 
> I'm only watching in the hope that Danny Dyer breaks his entire body.


Nah, it sounds to much like that prequel to DreamTeam, The Match


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Anyone else watching this Premier All stars thing?
> 
> It's a fucking joke. Football with powerplays.
> 
> I'm only watching in the hope that Danny Dyer breaks his entire body.


Watched it last night, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The adverts looked rather embarrassing, thus I never bothered watching it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Isn't this Allstars thing just like Masters??


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Masters is far better, we win every year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Masters used to be quality, shame it lost it's magic, I personally think it's a tired formular now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, I don't watch anymore, but still :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> The Masters is far better, *we win every year.*


:lmao

You had to get that bit in didn't you. 

I used to like the Masters, but havn't watched it in a while.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Danny Dyer's fucked his leg up.

Good start.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> :lmao
> 
> You had to get that bit in didn't you.
> 
> I used to like the Masters, but havn't watched it in a while.


True though, this year was the first we weren't in the Grand Final

I watch the masters still, better cause it's on a small pitch, so more goals get scored.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, i'm not saying they don't, just the way he said it, lol.

Some games are boring & they can't score, but there's at least more than 5 goals a match which is good.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I did have to get that in :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Kamara is about the only thing that makes The Masters worth watching, but I'm not sure he even does it anymore as I haven't seen it for a while.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I prefer him on Soccer Saturday, he has Jeff Stelling & Co cracking up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chris Kamara on Gilette Soccer Saturday is amazing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he's been the best thing about that show for years, although Jeff is a legend.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Definetly, his great when Hartlepool score. :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I marked when Hartlepool kept on managing to avoid the drop.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Not watched Soccer Saturday in ages.

Im either in the pub or Old Trafford when its on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When he's not presenting it's just not the same, and yeah his marking for Hartlepool and his reaction to what they're doing is gold.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Soccer Saturday is great, much better than the BBC's version. Jeff is very funny and the panelists too have their moments.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, I only ever used to catch it when we weren;t at home, and I wasn't at golf, now Everton are here also, I doubt i'll see it at all.

I have prefered my Saturdays for the last 5 years moreso


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

The show has gone down the shitter since Rodney left.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The joke he said, eventhough at a bad time, was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The flag from on Sunday, I marked when I saw it, its awesome.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I could say something but I probably shouldn't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure Liverpool did that when they last won the Premiership Title, we shouldn't be copying them really.













...wait.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pretty sure Liverpool did that when they last won the Premiership Title, we shouldn't be copying them really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

No idea why, but I laughed so much at that. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, we had huge banners like that before the Premiership came into existance


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure you weren't the first though, and it's hardly the first time we've had such a thing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We were most probably the first in England.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao

I find it so hilarious, whatever we're talking about in Football, there's always " yeah we won it first " " we've won it the most times " " we were the first one to have that ", or something along those lines.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gets pretty annoying.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice message in my profile saying mancscum.

Immature pricks, and people say i start the shit on here? :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Send a PM to David or Rajah, I'd remove them if I had the power.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Nice message in my profile saying mancscum.
> 
> Immature pricks, and people say i start the shit on here? :no:


You do, they are just too stupid to not let it slide.

But yeah, I don;t bear any grudges against any of you. Dre was just too intent on trying to change your views.

btw, me and Tom are like, the only remaining Liverpool fans left, unless he was banned too. :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Send a PM to David or Rajah, I'd remove them if I had the power.


Done and Done.

Lets see if this place is more civilised without them, if not, then its all my fault


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Why did them other two get banned?


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> btw, me and Tom are like, the only remaining Liverpool fans left, unless he was banned too. :$


I would post a lot more regularly, but I've never liked just how damn many of the posts made here, especially recently (I still read everything, by the way), can be classed as either spam or baiting/flaming. Perhaps that might change now... fingers crossed, eh?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Some of the bannings were a bit horse shit considering some people remain unbanned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Stainless said:


> Some of the bannings were a bit horse shit considering some people remain unbanned.



I thought you where a member of staff? Oh wait you are. Send a PM with links to posts/members that should be taken care off by a Super Mod or an Admin instead of just replying with nonsense. We can't do anything about it if other staff don't help us.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Who atcually got banned?

Dre & who?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

KME as well.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Thought so.

Do you know how long they're banned for?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

No idea, still not even aware of why they were banned. I'm assuming it had something to do with flaming Man Utd Fan or something.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah it did, they've been onto him the last few days atcually from what i've saw. Like I said, everything discussed in this topic always ends up with people flaming each other.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lame that KME got banned. He's usually the only Liverpool fan to stay out of those petty arguments.

Anyway, apparently Arsenal just turned over a massive profit. I believe we've still got some debt to pay off from our stadium but if he up the high attendances and keep qualifying for the Champions League we should get out of debt quite easily. I've also heard we've got a huge transfer budget. I just hope we don't blow it all too quickly although it would be nice to bring in an established star into Arsenal, just as long as its the right one.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

TBF all these stupid arguments between the liverpool fans and MUF were getting a bit boring really, and like someone else said, every time someone tried to start a conversation about football it somehow just became all the liverpool fans flaming MUF.

i didn't really mind it that much really, but every now and then i wouldn't mind talkng abot football


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

For the record I've just logged on to see they're banned, both are gone for 5 days and if you want the reason KME left the gift message:

M
A
N
C

and Dre had left before that the gift message:

S
C
U
M

After all I'd said, it's pretty pathetic and immature of them.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

How original. 

Hopefully with there banning, the fighting and arguing will stop. 

Highly doubt it though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm a Liverpool fan. I don't get into these fights or anything. It's pretty damn stupid.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Are these bans permanent?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

5 days, apparently.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> After all I'd said, it's pretty pathetic and immature of them.


MUF does really ask for it on occasions. I can understand banning Dre, because he's always involved in it, but KME is usually fine and perhaps didn't deserve to be banned without a warning.

Anyway, who's pumped for the Carling Cup  Arsenal's kids have a hard challenge already in Newcastle. If Newcastle do field a first choice team, we'll most likely lose, but I doubt they will so hopefully we can win. Especially if Toure does play as I anticipate he will.


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

Toure wont play. Wenger said pre-season he will play only youngters in Carling Cup to avoid games like the final, which messed the last season. I think Nordveit and Song will plat centre, not Toure.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i think gilberto will play, probably at centre half, seeing as he hasn't been getting into the side recently, i think our team will look something like this:

GK- fabianski (a lot of people probably haven't heard of him but i think its worth giving him a try in goal, considering he costed £5million.)

RB- justin hoyte (pretty obvious choice really, our second choice RB and this is where our second coice players normally start)
LB- armand traore (same as hoyte really)
CB-song (his best position is probably CM, but we're completely covered there so we could see how he plays at CB because we need someone who can play there)
CB-gilberto (completely unsure whether him or senderos will play, but i'll say gilberto because hes got a bit more experience, which we may need against newcastle. but whoever plays will be captain)

RM-theo walcott (he could really do with some games and he needs to get his confidence back up, pretty obvious he'll play today)
CM-denilson (its going to hard for him to break into the first team this year, so this will have to be the competition where he shows us what he can do)
CM-diarra (new signing, same as denilson, will have to play extremely well to break into the first team this year)
LM-diaby (needs to get used to this position, still doesn't look natural there but he's our only real option to play there ATM)

CF- eduardo (still way behind RVP and ADE in the pecking order, so this will be his chance, and the more games he plays the better he'll adapt)
CF- bendtner (a good player but like so many others its going to be difficult for him to break into the side, so this is his oppurtunitie to impress mr.wenger)


edit: just heard the squad:
2 Abou Diaby, 6 Phillipe Senderos, 8 Lassana Diarra, 9 Eduardo, 15 Denilson, 17 Alexandre Song, 21 Lukasz Fabianski (GK), 26 Nicklas Bendtner, 27 Emmanuel Eboue, 30 Armand Traore, 31 Justin Hoyte, 32 Theo Walcott, 39 Henri Lansbury, 40 Vito Mannone (GK), 41 Gavin Hoyte, 42 Fran Merida.

no gilberto. shows what i know. but everybody else who i said would play appears to be playing. but what i'm most shocked about is eboue playing, i thought he was out for a few weeks but its great that he's back, i imagine he'll start on the bench and come on as a sub to get some match fitness seeing as he'll probably play against west ham on saturday


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Toure played every match he was available for last year, so I assumed he'd do the same again, but it's probably better that he's not playing even with his engine. 50 matches a year takes its toll. 

Great to see Fran Merida in the squad, I've seen some of his highlights in the reserves and he looks like a very skillful player. The given squad does seem to have a lot of midfielders in it rather than defenders, so I'd say `your right that Song will likely have to play at centre-half. I just hope that Walcott can grab a goal to boost his confidence. His talent is clear, but he's often very wasteful and played a fair shocker against Derby so I hope he can make a better account for himself here.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Toure played every match he was available for last year, so I assumed he'd do the same again, but it's probably better that he's not playing even with his engine. 50 matches a year takes its toll.
> 
> Great to see Fran Merida in the squad, I've seen some of his highlights in the reserves and he looks like a very skillful player. The given squad does seem to have a lot of midfielders in it rather than defenders, so I'd say `your right that Song will likely have to play at centre-half. I just hope that Walcott can grab a goal to boost his confidence. His talent is clear, but he's often very wasteful and played a fair shocker against Derby so I hope he can make a better account for himself here.


yeah i've heard loads about merida, apparently he can play either CM or LM and is a pretty special talent, will probably come on off the bench. and i honestly believa that all walcott needs is a goal and he'll be flying


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

It sucks that those two are banned. Dre is one of the best posters around and I'm not just saying this becasue I know him in real life, I bet if MUF did something like that he wouldn't get banned :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty damn pathetic those two got banned when MUF goes round calling people ****s as well as other shit. Thats a fucked up system right there, surely as a SMod Role Model, you should have noticed that. 

Anyway, Carling Cup tonight and tomorrow, I hope Anderson plays for us. If he's fit that is.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

_*What Channel is Arsenal v Newcastle on?

If its not on TV can someone PM me any other ways*_


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm very interested in seeing our team, just annoyed it's on TV. But Chelsea/Hull should be funny.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd mark if Newcastle won tonight, Alan Smith winner :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Smith is the current weak link in the Newcastle team.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope we win comfortably at Reading tonight and Torres can bag a few goals.

This thread sucks without Ste or KME :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty sure Smith's being played out of position though, so its pretty obvious he'd be a weak link. He wasn't that great as a midfielder at United either, surely Newcastle would have noticed that.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Rafa puts out a pretty decent team tonight. We do really need some kind of good result to get our season back on track and I doubt Reading will be feilding a team far from their strongest. Benitez is in a no-win situation tonight with regards to the inclusion, or exclusion, of Torres. If he plays, people will be asking why he's been rested for the Carling Cup, and if not, people will be wondering why he's being left out yet again. Either way, a defeat tonight, although pretty insignificant, would have a pretty big impact on the morale of the squad I feel, so I'm really hoping they can get the right result.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

*so guys is Arsenal v Newcastle on television?

If not can someone PM me other ways to see it?*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Is the Liverpool match on Sky tonight?


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Is the Liverpool match on Sky tonight?


Yeah, SS2 from 7:30.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Liverpool are on SS2, Arsenal/Newcastle isn't on.

Edit -Damn you


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

That sux. No one wants to see Liverpoos reserves.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Liverpool are on SS2, Arsenal/Newcastle isn't on.
> 
> Edit -Damn you


Sorry.  

I'm surprised they chose to show our game over Arsenal/Newcastle, which would probably sound like a better game, but maybe the 4-3 we had last season had a little influence. I'm not complaining, though.

Our team tonight (SSN):

*Itandje

Finnan - Carragher - Arbeloa - Aurelio

Benayoun - Sissoko - Leiva - Leto

Crouch - Torres*


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> That sux. No one wants to see Liverpoos reserves.


Crouch, Torres, Carra, Finnan, Arbeloa, Sissoko and Aurelio are starting.

I cant imagine us not winning this, hopefully Torres can bag a couple.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, it's a pretty strong team, so I'm fairly confident now. Debut for our keeper though, so I hope he can put in a solid display and keep our streak of games without conceding in open-play going.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at Rafa, starting Torres in the Carling Cup and not the league, maybe he just wants to make sure Liverpool win something.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> LOL at Rafa, starting Torres in the Carling Cup and not the league, maybe he just wants to make sure Liverpool win something.


That's how most people are going to read it now, and it's kinda sad, but unnavoidable after what happened at the weekend. He's dug this hole, but hopefully a good result tonight will go someway to resolving it.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Torres movement is awesome.

Hope he's not injured.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Him picking up an injury is pretty much the worst outcome of this match (much worse than a defeat, even). Looks like he's going to be alright, though.

EDIT: Coppell went to Liverpool Uni? Legend!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

We have another Liverpool fan on the site .

I'm Liverpool and the match doesnt seem very interesting.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> LOL at Rafa, starting Torres in the Carling Cup and not the league, maybe he just wants to make sure Liverpool win something.


How did I know you were going to say that?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

GET.THE.FUCK.IN

Yossi has been immense this season...when he has played.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

What a goal by Benayoun! Simply amazing.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Unstoppable that one.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

benayoun > pennant tbh.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Impressive goal, Maybe he should play instead of Pennant.

1-1 nice goal too .


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lolz, funny 'ole game.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Suddenly this game looks alot better.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

1-1. Damn it. Great strike, in fairness to him.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Fowler already on a hat trick for Cardiff and Hasselbaink knocked one in from 30 yards.

Hello 1998.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

4-0 Cardiff. 

Trevor Sinclair?

Time warp!

West Brom are getting battered.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

28 minutes, West Brom 0 - 4 Cardiff

Lolz.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Stainless said:


> Fowler already on a hat trick for Cardiff and Hasselbaink knocked one in from 30 yards.
> 
> Hello 1998.


Awesome, glad to see him knocking them in now after his shaky start.

Seeing the replays of Reading's goal, how the hell wasn't someone called offside?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Haha, West Brom score!

More goals in that match than the others put together.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you watching it Stainless?.

If its a stream link plz .


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

BBC Sport updates for me mate, they're pretty good.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/7009679.stm


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Jeez, Reading's defenders really are all over Torres tonight.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Stainless said:


> BBC Sport updates for me mate, they're pretty good.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/7009679.stm


Thanks, Il watch that then .

I hope this is a sign of things to come for Cardiff.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm pleased that Fowler has got a few goals tonight 
Just got in from my Dad's so I missed the Yossi goal.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

The scoreline might be a bit questionable, but I've been impressed with everyone of our players so far. Lucas Leiva and Leto have looked pretty good, considering their lack of experience at this level, and Benayoun's goal was just something else.

Aurelio's looked great too in my opinion, and he's still a brilliant crosser of the ball from left-back, far better than Riise anyway. Torres hasn't stopped running and it's a shame the ball just got away from him when he broke through the defence at one point, it would have been a phenomenal goal. It'd be great for him to score in the second half given how much pressure Reading have been putting on him.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope Torres gets a goal in the second half, it will do wonders for him. Still I won't lose any sleep if he doesn't score, just as long as we win and move on to the next round.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Crouch, Torres and Yossi are our best players. The rest have been decent and average.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Good save from Itanje (wtf) from Convey, hopefully he'll continue his good mentality (k rafa?)


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

2-1! Fucking Torres!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Torres has been immense in the last few minutes. Leto was an asshole to not pass it into Crouch. But hey, 2-1 so who gives a fudge?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Epic finish.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Noice 2-1


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Torres 
Should have no problems in finishing them off now


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Torres has been immense in the last few minutes. Leto was an asshole to not pass it into Crouch. But hey, 2-1 so who gives a fudge?


Yeah, Leto got caught in two minds I think, but he's more than made up for it now!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Clear penalty.

Liverpool get swindled again.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

What a stupid decision, you'd be hard-pressed to find a more obvious penalty not given.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm not being bias but people call our players dirty? Dubbery and Bikey have stiched up Torres like a Kipper, but have done it through cheating. The referee seems like he has been told to keep an eye out for Torres or something.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

That was a clear penalty, the ref must have left his glasses at home.

EDIT- OH FFS FUCK OFF REF, WAVING AWAY OUR PEN THEN THEY FUCKING SCORE. TWATS.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

2-2. The keeper screwed it up a bit, but I just pray that we can still win it because Reading don't deserve to still be in this.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

SissoKO is so awesome, he can pick the ball up in open play and get away with it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> That was a clear penalty, the ref must have left his glasses at home.
> 
> EDIT- OH FFS FUCK OFF REF, WAVING AWAY OUR PEN THEN THEY FUCKING SCORE. TWATS.


:lmao 


Sorry, I shouldn't laugh :$

Heh, 2-2 

Sheff Utd up 4-0 now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

GET.THE.FUCK.IN!


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Torres again! Fucking love it!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*What a fucking goal! Torres has been awesome. As well as Yossi. 
Reading's defense have been diabolical throughout.*


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Enigma said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Sorry, I shouldn't laugh :$
> ...


Stop laughing manc boy, the mighty reds are in control once again 

And for the record Torres > that lump of shit that you Man Utd fans call Tevez.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Justice tbh.

Good goal again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh feck. 


What was the goal like?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*5-0 Sheffield. Shelton is class. Two goals for him and Sharpy.*


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Oh feck.
> 
> 
> What was the goal like?


Riise got to the by-line and pulled it back across the box, and Torres slid it into the opposite top-corner. Brilliant finish.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

The Power said:


> *5-0 Sheffield. Shelton is class. Two goals for him and Sharpy.*


TBF they are playing the worst team in the competiton at home. and this match makes me believe even more that sharpe can't do the business against the big sides


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> "The League Cup should be a competition for the three leagues and not the Premier League. Our national team will benefit."


Lets have a good old discussion.  Seen that on the BBC website. It's a good idea I think, it would help the smaller clubs a lot more. Don't see how it benefits the national team though. Thoughts?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Good save from Federici. I'm a fan of his talent.*


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

The Power said:


> *Good save from Federici. I'm a fan of his talent.*


It was, but I think Benayoun stalled slightly too long in making his decision to shoot.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

1-0 arsenal. header from bendtner


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Hat-trick! I'm officially a Torres mark.*


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Hat-trick for Torres! What a glorious fucking night!


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Torres 
I love the lad


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ugh, first Arsenal score then a Torres hat-trick. He's going to be a very very important player for you in the coming seasons.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Ugh, first Arsenal score then a Torres hat-trick. He's going to be a very very important player for you in the coming seasons.


Exactly, just like Ronaldo and Rooney are for you, Lampard is for Chelsea and Fabregas is for Arsenal.

I would expect him to be too for the money we spent. Somehow, I think we are going to recoup it very, very soon.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Exactly, just like Ronaldo and Rooney are for you, Lampard is for Chelsea and Fabregas is for Arsenal.
> *
> I would expect him to be too for the money we spent. Somehow, I think we are going to recoup it very, very soon.


Yeah, I can see him being that sort of player. I think you need someone like that. You have Gerrard, and I'm not taking anything away from him, but I think you need more than one 'superstar'. I think you may have found one.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

2-0 to arsenal. denilson this time


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Somehow, I think we are going to recoup it very, very soon.


Damn right, as long as he stays in the team. :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Wahey, we left it late but 2-0 is looking like a good result with the team we had out, for the future we are sure looking good. Cracker by our man Denilson btw.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Full- time, great result


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Killer K said:


> Wahey, we left it late but 2-0 is looking like a good result with the team we had out, for the future we are sure looking good. Cracker by our man Denilson btw.


yeah denilson seems pretty special and the goal sounds pretty good.

hes just what we need, another young, talented, skillful player


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Another win for Arsenal. I think this team forgot how to lose. 

I watched Chelsea/Man Utd yesterday. All I have to say right now...Chelsea is playing like shit. They just don't look good.

And adding Ronaldinho next season will help....but is he the same player he used to be? Doesn't seem that way. For Chelsea and its fans....they should hope that Ronaldinho doesn't turn into another Ballack.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I honestly can't put into words just how happy I am for Torres right now. He played so amazingly well, got battered all night long and got no favours at all from the ref. He earned his hat-trick and then some.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastles first team getting beat by a bunch of Arsenal jobbers is pretty pathetic.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

3 great finishes for the hat trick, very pleased with tonight, hopefully will take some flack off Rafa.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Smith being made captain was awesome. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao

When i heard that i though of you :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> :lmao
> 
> When i heard that i though of you :$




I thought of you when Torres scored, although to be honest, it was when I was reading one of your posts where you marked out. :side:


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Great win for the Arsenal, it looks as though it's gonna be the FA Cup or bust for the Newcastle fans.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Newcastles first team getting beat by a bunch of Arsenal jobbers is pretty pathetic.


to be fair our jobbers are better then most


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Blackpool are through 

The only reason i want us to win to win tomorrow is because of the possibility of getting them away.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Disappointed that there were no real upsets tonight, but I've just seen Denilson's goal and it was pretty immense.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Benefit of being mildly shite.

Sheffield takes over Blackpool in April.

Should be about 100 going from our local.

Good times.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Arsenal are the team to beat right now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Benefit of being mildly shite.
> 
> Sheffield takes over Blackpool in April.
> 
> ...


I enevy you. I'd take that away trip over every premiership away match.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Best thing about it is, when Blackpool come and play at Hillsboro, all the lads from the pub go to Blackpool instead of the match.

So we nail it twice a year.

If you ever go to Blackpool, stop in Shadowlands and tell em you know Dicko, they'll sort you right out. Bar open while 8 in the morning and the lot.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

I bet Pompey @ Burnley would have been a good game to see. From what i read, Kiraly (Burnley keeper) is the only reason we didn't win by more. Pompey made ten changes from the Rovers game and have now kept three straight clean sheets.

Did anyone see the game?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't see the game, but Kiraly was horrible when he was on loan at Villa and I never at all felt confident when he was in goals. Thanks God those days are over.

No real surprises in the Carling Cup. How very disappointing.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Im not looking forward to tonight. Considering our frontline i think boro could get murdered by spurs.

o well life goes on lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gonna be listening to the United game on the radio, should be epic.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im goin pub, only place its on it seems.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wouldnt be suprised if Hull won against Chelsea tonight. Either that or Chelsea win somet like 3 or 4-0. Torres played great last night for Liverpool and all of his goals were very good. Didnt think he would do much for Liverpool at the start of the season but he's proved me wrong so far so credit to him.*


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm probably going to watch the Chelsea game, just as long as Hull keep it interesting, which I'm pretty sure they can do. The pressure is right on Chelsea now, so I think there's quite a strong chance of them slipping up tonight. I'd also fancy Sheff Wed to give Everton a hard time, since their form has been pretty poor lately.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think Chelsea will just about win tonight, although I wouldn't be shocked if Hull beat them.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

chelsea shouldnt get beat by hull, but if they do i think that avrams grant reign as manager could be over already tbph.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm in two minds as to whether to go.

Got an early start in the morning, have to be up for 4, and if it goes to extra time or anything, I'm fucked.

Not that it will, we're gonna get massacred.

All we can hope for is for penalties, and for Andy Johnson to step up...


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

dav_12345 said:


> chelsea shouldnt get beat by hull, but if they do i think that avrams grant reign as manager could be over already tbph.


I haven't heard any team news for Chelsea, but if they're putting out any kind of decent team and happen to lose tonight, while it's not important enough for him to be sacked over, it'd certainly speed things up a bit.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

this should be an important game for chelsea, this looks like the only thing theyve got a chance of winning this season, other than the FA cup lol.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We'll either batter Coventry or win in extra-time.


----------



## Matt23v3 (Sep 25, 2007)

Man Utd 2-0


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Team:

Kuszczak

Bardsley - Evans - Pique - Simpson

Eagles - O'Shea - Martin - Nani

Dong - Anderson

Subs: Heaton - Eckersley - Brown - Carrick -Campbell


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Team:
> 
> Kuszczak
> 
> ...


Damn I wish I could watch it, Dong and Anderson is a fucking dream team.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Pretty much the team I was expecting them to put out. They shouldn't have any problems at all tonight against a Coventry side that must be pretty devoid of any confidence after recent results.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The team Chelsea have put out, they should walk all over Hull.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, Owls played Hull at the weekend.

They tried to put everything through Okocha and Graham Kavanagh marked him out of the game.

I can see Sidwell/Makelele doing the same.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Can't believe there's only been one goal so far tonight, it's just dull.

Chelsea's shouldn't really have even been allowed, for the exact same reason Reading's 1st shouldn't have; Terry was obstructing the keeper in an offside position. Ah well, Hull haven't looked too bad, so I don't think anyone can write them off just yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh 1-0 down, lack of a finisher and the fact Dong is up front doesn't help. Shame no one useful is on the bench....


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

United losing, loz.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Haha, well Coventry just made the night slightly better.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lol at us. 

I know its good to have a run-out for the youngsters, but if everyone took this cup seriously it would be a whole lot better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson sounds like he's having a good game, final pass/shot just isn't there again though.

I really don't care about the carling cup, but it's a great chance to give the young guys a chance, I hope they don't blow it at the first hurdle.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Arsenal's jobbers > Man U's tbh.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Mifsud = legend


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah well.


Good to see Sinclair score though, I play with him on a weekly basis.

EDIT 2-0 OG.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Awful start to the second half for Hull, it'd take a miracle for them to get back into this.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Good goal from Frank Lampard Lite.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

3-0, good strike. Hull's defence has just completely caved since the half, and the game is well out of reach now, which is a shame.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Owls 1-0 down, scottish bastard James McFadden.

Apprently we've dominated too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure we'll lose this, very disappointing effort from the youngsters thus far.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

4-0 chavs


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Game over, very disappointing night, what a waste of time, pathetic from the youngsters.

Oh well, always the reserve games.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

James McFadden must die.

gg Everton.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why Fergie didn't put any quality attacking options on the bench I don't know, guess he really didn't want to win everything this season. Oh well I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good win for chelsea but not too bothered about man u score.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I'm not too bothered with this really. Eh, its a loss so it's not good, but it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao at Utd's jobber team losing to a jobber team.

That is all :side:

I know your crying your eyes out now Alex about being knocked out of the Carling Cup, you can't all be as good as Liverpool.

:smug:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> :lmao at Utd's jobber team losing to a jobber team.
> 
> That is all :side:
> *
> ...


::

I hope you get Coventry in the next round, they'll fucking batter you. :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao

I do like their kit  thats about it though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wish I could care about the Carling Cup as much as Liverpool fans do, but I'd rather be challenging for the league title every season to be totally honest.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Arsenal will win it this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I think Arsenal will win it this season.


Nope Liverpool will, as well as every other cup, stupid. 
*
BEST TEAM EVER*



Glad it's a jobber team that lost tonight, it'll have fuck all effect on the team.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I dont know why all the United fans in particular some seem to think we overdo how good we are. We have won the CL, FA Cup, got to a CL Final, and finished 3rd 2 seasons in a row. We haven't been as good as United, but you seem to have a god given right to act like you're superior to everyone else.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're the best team in England and the best team in the history of the Premier League, but that's it.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Mifsud looked good tonight, can see some prem teams comming in for him when the transfer window opens


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*When you're strong contenders for the league, champions league and fa cup you dont need to worry about shit comps like the carling cup.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Find a united fan who cares that we've lost and i'll show you a liar.

Fergie just through a team of fringe/reserve/shite players together and it didn't work.

Back to the league.....


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> We're the best team in England and the best team in the history of the Premier League, but that's it.


Still, it doesn't give you the right to go around calling the shots at teams like us, who arent far behind you.

Also, MUF: obviously you have strange fan ideas, if losing a match doesn't bother you.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Still, it doesn't give you the right to go around calling the shots at teams like us, who arent far behind you.


Judging on Premiership titles, you're a mile behind.


> Also, MUF: obviously you have strange fan ideas, if losing a match doesn't bother you


Carling cup, it doesnt bother fans of big teams.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Judging on Premiership titles, you're a mile behind.


I thought history wasnt important.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm gutted about the Everton result, I really thought Wednesday could have pulled a result out. The United result was class, even if it was meaningless, but Leicester beating Villa is the one that stands out for me tonight. I would have thought the League Cup was a genuine target for them this season. I don't know if they fielded a weak side tonight, but it has to be a disaster either way.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Carling cup, it doesnt bother fans of big teams.


:lmao if you think a team that has gotten to the final of the CL isn't a big club. Nice ideas.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Nope Liverpool will, as well as every other cup, *stupid*.


Banned for flaming. :side:



I don't see why the media are making a big deal out of this ('Coventry send Man Utd crashing out of Cup' on BBC, etc). It's the smallest competition which involves top flight clubs, and we had a jobber team out. 

Meh, I guess people like to make mountains out of molehills, or whatever that phrase is. 




> *Ajax striker Klaas-Jan Huntelaar has admitted he is ready to quit the club for a move abroad at the end of the season.*
> 
> The 24-year-old Dutch international is one of the most sought-after strikers in Europe, and says he is now looking to test himself in a foreign league.
> 
> ...


We were linked with him a lot. I wouldn't mind him at United, though I wouldn't want us to pay loads for him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Our reserves got beat by Coventrys 1st team in their cup final. Nothing more can be added to that.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

From the point of view of a fan, your youngsters losing a match means absolutely nothing, I think we can all agree on that. But, being eliminated from a competition in that fashion will upset some fans, maybe none of you guys, but there will be some United fans out there who are pissed off right now. It was only about 19 months ago that United were lifting the trophy, so not every fan is going to be so passive about losing.


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

:lmao I know United don't care, but losing to Southend away last year and now at home to coventry is preety piss poor.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

im sure none of your fans will lose any sleep over this.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Plenty of United fans on 606 pretty gutted about it.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Stainless said:


> Plenty of United fans on 606 pretty gutted about it.


Yeah, I've been listening in as well, and they have every right to feel a bit miffed.

I have to ask, though, how in God's name did I not know Lovejoy was doing radio now?


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Fergie needs to realise that his youngsters aren't very good, he isn't Arsene Wenger.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i am bit gutted that united lost to coventry at old trafford but it dosen't mean much last time also we lost to southend and we did well in other other fronts 
hopefully we can get huntelaar we need a target man upfront


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We didn't deserve to win last night, whenever Dong starts I'd be upset if we won because it would be a joke. While Chelsea play their best team in every round, we'll be resting, it's all good.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

whats up with so much hatred towards dong ?now we lost the match i guess its time to move on hopefully next year we play bit stronger team in the carling cup


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dong's always been a joke, very simple.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I thought you liked Dong!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Of course I did and still do, but it was and is purely due to the fact the guy's a joke.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I just assumed from the last time I saw your signature a while back that you were a fan.

Anyway, lets discuss some football! Fixtures plz


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

....any rumors regarding Arsenal and the January transfer period?

Even though the team looks outstanding with the emergence of the young players. Yay.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> ....any rumors regarding Arsenal and the January transfer period?
> 
> Even though the team looks outstanding with the emergence of the young players. Yay.


Arsenal are linked with every ***** african player, and any ***** Frenchmen.

Anyway, Man United will probably end up better off this season because of the loss of the carling cup tie. They did last year or the year before


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

pompeyfan said:


> Arsenal are linked with every ***** african player, and any ***** Frenchmen.
> 
> Anyway, Man United will probably end up better off this season because of the loss of the carling cup tie. They did last year or the year before


it was last year we lost to southend and did well a year before we won the carling cup


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> *Banned for flaming.* :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know the only people that will be banned are the Liverpool fans. Man Utd Fan is a Manc and therefore, wont be banned. That is the way it goes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure the only person I've banned who posts in this thread is actually MUF, and for the last fucking time stop bringing up this shit, final warning, it's getting old.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pretty sure the only person I've banned who posts in this thread is actually MUF, and for the last fucking time stop bringing up this shit, final warning, it's getting old.


Do I care that the only person you banned is MUF?. I could not care less who you in paticular banned. btw, considering you deleted my 2nd post, I will tack it onto this if you don't mind. 

-I know United wanted to rest players but when it gets to the end of the Season, and if you don't win a Title, you and Fergie will be rueing not taking this competition seriously, I feel. It's not like you have an old, old squad anyway. 

Oh, and after seeing Defoe's reaction to being subbed last night, the Boy is as good as gone. Jol obviously wants to be shot by 30,000 angry Spurs fans.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The way Chelsea have played so far in the league we're clear favorites to win it, plus we always have the CL and FA Cup as well to go for. We'll win something this year, I'm certain of that.

Defoe should have left Spurs in the summer, I'd take him at Utd for a couple of mil as a squad player perhaps.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The way Chelsea have played so far in the league we're clear favorites to win it, plus we always have the CL and FA Cup as well to go for. We'll win something this year, I'm certain of that.
> 
> Defoe should have left Spurs in the summer, I'd take him at Utd for a couple of mil as a squad player perhaps.


I was just saying to my Cousin last night, he would be a perfect player for you. He is a natural Goal Scorer. All he needs is confidence and Fergie is great at making all players feel like they have a place in the team. I could see him playing with Rooney just behind him. Rooney has the talent to spilt the defence open and Defoe could do the rest. I would happily pay 8-10 Million for him.

D. Bent on the other hand: UGH.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But he's English, thus I doubt he'd go cheap. But I guess Jol will be happy to get rid, and he'd be able to play in the CL. Meh it won't happen.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Be a good signing for United but would probably cost more than he's worth.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Quite true Seabs but no offense, United spent 15 or so million on an unproven Striker so, 10 Million on a proven Striker is not that much of a stretch. He would be a good add and is only 25 still.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Quite true Seabs but no offense, United spent 15 or so million on an unproven Striker so, 10 Million on a proven Striker is not that much of a stretch. He would be a good add and is only 25 still.


*Fair point. Could do far worse than Defoe for roughly 10 million.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Which unproven striker are you talking about?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Cant be Tevez, cause he is proven and was free


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'm struggling to work out who it is.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dong? Saha? Rooney? Campbell?

There the only othere strikers i can think off right now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Could be talking about Anderson? He isnt really a striker but he's my best bet.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anderson can play left-back (according to himself) and attacking midfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't be Saha, he cost around that but he was clearly proven in the league. Nani isn't a striker either and I'm pretty sure Dong's old club paid us to take him off their hands.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Must be Anderson. Hopefully won't be another flop like Kleberson and will turn into a star if he settles.

Saha was around 12 million and is one of the best around when he stays fit.

Sir Alex is good when buying strikers with Forlan not his greatest buy in the last 10 years. 

Cantona, Cole, Solksjaer, Yorke, Sheringham, Van Nistelrooy, Saha and Rooney. All fantastic buys.

Tevez will join that list soon.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Good news ******....I added some soccer channels today.

I now have Fox Soccer Channel(which will show *Premier*, MLS, and others) and GOL TV(which will show Mexican 1st Divison, Italian Serie A, and Spanish Li Liga)

What does that mean to you? Nothing. 

To me? Well...it'll only further my status as the Sports God of this forum. Honestly. American Football, Basketball, Hockey, Baseball, Football, Collegiate Football and Basketball, UFC and Tennis/Golf occasionally. 

Bow down. Thank you.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

On Sky Sports News 2day, Liverpool got voted the best atmosphere in Europe, Istanbul the best game ever, and OT the best overall stadium, and White Hart Lane as the worst transoprt in a survey.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson was most likely the only positive performance from last night judging from what I've seen and hearing the whole game.

Forlan will always be one of Fergie's best buys ever, the way he was and the goals he did score earnt him legendary status.

Oh and congrats Mike, being able to watch more proper Football.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Good news ******....I added some soccer channels today.
> 
> I now have Fox Soccer Channel(which will show *Premier*, MLS, and others) and GOL TV(which will show Mexican 1st Divison, Italian Serie A, and Spanish Li Liga)
> 
> ...



Not everyone here is black you know.

Most of those sports apart aren't good from NFL, NHL,footie, tennis and golf. Even though I have them all myself lol but they all come together. Premier League and La Liga is the best footie to watch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yah. This La Liga seems good. I'm watching Sevilla vs Espanyol, right now. For a replay...it's good. Just waiting until Real Madrid and Real Betis play. 

And everyone is black....on the inside. where it counts the most. 

Geez. I wish it was Saturday already. I want to watch some LIVE Premier soccer. stupid replays.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Geez. I wish it was Saturday already. I want to watch some LIVE Premier *football. *stupid replays.


Fixed :agree:

I think he was talking about Anderson or Nani (hes a winger though?), they sprang to mind.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

You'll be watching some early Premier League games. That would be great, waking up in the morning and watching the footie.

Ali g thinks he is black and I always quote him. Iz it coz I iz black?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yah. Arsenal starts at 9AM, my time. But I have to work at 10:30AM. So...I'll checkout the 1st half. DVR to the rescue, and record the 2nd half. 

Stupid West Ham. They had better not ruin my 1st game of Arsenal in the Premiership. Or else. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Just move to England and get sky :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No! Just tell the Premiership to move to the States. 

I know this is a English football thread...but holy shit...this Sevilla vs Espanyol game is outstanding. Big ups to them.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Whoa, I haven't been online in three days. 

I'm just glad we're out of the Carling Cup, now we can focus on the Premiership.

Am I just saying that cause we lost? Probably.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carling Cup was always going to be a place for the reserves so it wouldn't have had much impact on our challenge for the title really.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Which unproven striker are you talking about?


Sorry, I was referring to Darren Bent. I obviously did not make it clear. I am just annoyed Defoe has been pushed out for him. I know he cost a lot and has to play, but he is rather unproven, except for one average season.

Pretty stupid.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh right yeah I understand, 16mil for Bent was crazy money when they've got Defoe sitting on the bench every week.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Defoe and Berbatov will leave in January.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Word said:


> Defoe and Berbatov will leave in January.


Nah. Berbs has always got a mega chance of starting, or appearing in every match. Defoe does not have that at all.

Besides, I can't see what team in the Prem really needs, wants, or could afford him, maybe except United.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Good news ******....I added some soccer channels today.
> 
> I now have Fox Soccer Channel(which will show Premier, MLS, and others) and GOL TV(which will show Mexican 1st Divison, Italian Serie A, and Spanish Li Liga)
> 
> What does that mean to you? Nothing.


It makes me very jealous  Channels solely dedicated to football seems awesome. Australia gets very good coverage of the Premier League and our domestic A-League, but that's it really. Well at the end of the day, it's funny how America and Australia get better football coverage than England.

And regarding the Spurs strikers, Keane and Berbatov are the best of the two, and they seem to have a decent partnership too. However Bent is too a quality finisher. I don't think that much of Defoe, he is quick and he does know where the goal is but he's shockingly inconsistent. However he is too good just to b a squad player so I could see him leaving in January for a club like Manchester City who could actually use a player like him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> It makes me very jealous Channels solely dedicated to football seems awesome. Australia gets very good coverage of the Premier League and our domestic A-League, but that's it really. Well at the end of the day, it's funny how America and Australia get better football coverage than England.


You guys dont have a pure soccer/football channel? that's lame.

in the states, we have a NBA and a NFL channel. Not to mention channels dedicated to college conferences. plus these soccer/football channels.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

We usually get just A-League, EPL, Championship, La Liga, Serie A and MLS. But Australia doesn't have a specialist football network.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea have been charged for failing to control their players at old trafford and grant likely to get coaching go ahead from uefa ..........next few game will important ones for chelsea


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea will most likely bounce back at home to Fulham, 2-2 last season though, so yeah you never know.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

fulham are struggling so its likely that chelsea will win but chelsea are struggling to find net without dorgba ,lampard so i wouldn't be surprised if its a draw


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well they didn't do too badly midweek, although that was clearly against a much weaker team.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

we will know it on saturday speaking strikers i think man united needs to buy a striker in January we have only 3 strikers with saha injury prone(consider dong is not good enough ) so i worried specilly if trevez or wayne get injured


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea probably will win at weekend. Cant see Fulham dissapointing them but you never know. Man U should be able to bouce back against Brum also.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bounce back? Our reserves lost midweek, none of the people who started the game on Wednesday will be starting on Saturday night.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I know that but the media will make it out to be some big stumbling block.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BBC said:


> Man United: Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Pique, Evans, Ronaldo, Hargreaves, Scholes, Carrick, Eagles, Anderson, Nani, Giggs, Rooney, Tevez, Saha.


Almost our strongest possible squad, only guy really missing is Gary.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

He scares me tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I'm more scared of being in the wall when Hitzlsperger takes a free-kick. However the hell he can get so much power on the shots yet still get them on target time and time again I'll never know.



> Bounce back? Our reserves lost midweek, none of the people who started the game on Wednesday will be starting on Saturday night.


I know only an idiot would say its an awful loss. But both Nani and Anderson started and considering how much you aid for the pair of them, and that your relying on them to be your future stars, not to mention capacity crowd at OT, you'd hope the youngsters could deliver. By no means an awful, season turning loss, but disappointing nevertheless.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The only disappointing thing is that those young kids let themselves, the fans, team mates and Fergie down badly. But I just don't think Nani and especially Anderson knew what to expect and were left in no mans land, Coventry went all out to win that game and it was like a cup final to them, and they more than deserved their win.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Pique, Evans, Ronaldo, Hargreaves, Scholes, Carrick, Eagles, Anderson, Nani, Giggs, Rooney, Tevez, Saha.


No O'Shea


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> No O'Shea


Him and Fletcher are still injured.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

O'Shea must of disappointed Fergie on Wednesday, only thing I can think of. Or he's still not properly fit...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> O'Shea must of disappointed Fergie on Wednesday, only thing I can think of. Or he's still not properly fit...


I heard somewhere that he had an adverse effect to the injury. Not sure if it is true or not though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

First I've heard about it, no reports or anything about that after the game against Coventry.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Nah O'Shea is fit, just not selected according to Mickey Thomas.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Wonder why? He hasnt been playing badly lately has he?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Watching Fergie's press conference, man oh man I haven't seen him look so openly disappointed in a long time, the performance of the kids midweek looks like it really hurt him, and it's hardly a surprise.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Apparently Fergie is going to send some of the kids on loan. Something I hope Arsene considers doing a bit more. Even if it only proves that they're not quite up to the standard, at least the players get some first team action and show what their capable of and perhaps the club they've been loaned to can buy them permanently then.

Djourou is Arsenal's only squad player on loan right now. From what I've seen of him at Birmingham, he's very hot and cold. I'm very happy with how he performed against Liverpool though but other times he's been quite shit. He's rather athletic but seems to have momentary lapses in which he does something awful, hopefully with more experience he can rid that from his game. He certainly has the potential to play first team for Arsenal but he has lot of room for improvement.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good move if some of them do go out on loan to championship clubs. Players like Martin, Pique, Campbell and Simpson could do with the competiive matches as they probably wont get a look in on the first team now that they are out of the carling cup.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just found out im going today 

Right, we'll win 4-0 and this would be my team:

Van Der Sar

Brown - Vidic - Ferdinand - Evra

Ronaldo - Scholes - Hargreaves - Giggs

Rooney - Saha

*Subs:* Kuszczak - Pique - Carrick - Nani - Tevez​


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Who you playing?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Birmingham away, we've drawn there the last two times, I'm hopefully and expect we can nick a narrow win.

I expect it'll be Tevez and Rooney up front again, sadly.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

In the paper, the probable line up is:

VDS

Brown, Rio, Vidic, Evra

Scholes, Carrick

Ronaldo, Tevez, Giggs

Rooney


Shame the Times is always wrong on these things


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't see that line up happening at all, thankfully.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

All I want is a simple 4-4-2 with Saha and Rooney up front. It works, and we scored plenty last season when we played like that. I don't see why Tevez has to start every game with Rooney.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

We got the hammers today, i think we could be on for a big win again, West ham arent the best defensively, and if we get an early goal who knows.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Rooney and Tevez upfront did the business against Chelsea so I'd expect them to do good enough against the Brummies. Perhaps 4-0 is wishful thinking though.

Given Carrick was part of the team which lost in the Carling Cup midweek, I see Hargreaves playing in centre-mid with Scholes. Otherwise I'd say Enigma is on the money with his line-up, regardless of whether Saha would be a better option.

Arsenal will likely line-up like this:

Almunia

Sagna - Toure - Senderos - Clichy

Eboue - Flamini - Fabregas - Diaby

Adebayor - van Persie

Although I think its about time we got Lehmann and Gilberto back into the first team.



> We got the hammers today, i think we could be on for a big win again, West ham arent the best defensively, and if we get an early goal who knows.


With both Rosicky and Hleb out I really can't see us having another big win. Especially considering we've always struggled against West Ham and lost our last two games at Upton Park. Also, I have my doubts to whether Fabregas can keep up his brilliant form. We're more than capable of winning, but I highly doubt we'll get a big win.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I hope Chelsea get a win this weekend,after having a big victory against Hull, we should be confident


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont see why Fabregas wouldnt keep his good form going, even if he stops scoring, his vision and intelligence to make passes and create goals is second to none, he is a match winner, i can see us scoring 3 or 4 today on current form.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Carling Cup draw:

Luton Town v Everton
Portsmouth v Blackburn Rovers
Chelsea v Leicester City
Sheffield United v Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur v Blackpool
Bolton Wanderers v Manchester City
Coventry City v West Ham United
*Liverpool v Cardiff City*

That's gonna be a great night, can't wait.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I dont see why Fabregas wouldnt keep his good form going, even if he stops scoring, his vision and intelligence to make passes and create goals is second to none, he is a match winner, i can see us scoring 3 or 4 today on current form.


Very true. He is a consistent performer, but recently he's been playing out of his mind, and I almost feel we're relying on him too much, which we certainly will today given Hleb and Rosicky are out.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Trickindel said:


> Carling Cup draw:
> 
> Luton Town v Everton
> Portsmouth v Blackburn Rovers
> ...


We should beat Leicester about 4-0
They may score a couple of goals though


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

At least Leicester can win at Villa Park :side:

Good to see Arsenal youngster will have another reasonably tough test at Bramall Lane where our first team lost last year


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Very true. He is a consistent performer, but recently he's been playing out of his mind, and I almost feel we're relying on him too much, which we certainly will today given Hleb and Rosicky are out.


dissapointed about hleb being out but eboue and sagna seem to link up so well on the right wing so his absence shouldn't be a problem. rosicky will be a miss as diaby looks so out of place on the left wing, i wouldn't have minded walcott starting on the left.

and my dads a sheff united supporter (so am i sort of), so i'm delighted about the carling cup draw


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Today it will be Chelsea 2-0 Fulham


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very entertaining first half between City and Newcastle, very enjoyable and relaxing game before the Utd game tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree.

It's been a good game. Well, Liverpool should beat Wigan. Something could happen though, but I'm hoping for a win and a Torres start. Torres/Kuyt upfront would be okay.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

2-1 City Mpenza


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Decent goal by Mpenza,best goal so far is the first goal
Martins,great control,well put away


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

This has been the best game I've watched this season as a neutral, it's been great, I'm hoping Newcastle can scrape a draw though.

I'll be off out to a pub to watch our game soon, but for the moment I'm praying to Christ that the announcement of the team isn't going to make me cry...

EDIT: Our team today:
*Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Hyypia - Aurelio

Pennant - Mascherano - Gerrard - Riise

Torres - Kuyt*

Well, that's a relief. I wouldn't have dropped Finnan and moved Arbeloa for Aurelio, though. Seems a strange one to me, but it should be a comfortable win anyway.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

A Shame Chelsea arent on TV:/


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Full-time, 3-1.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dropping Finnan? What is Rafa playing at? Riise is in the team but not Finnan, that's a disgrace.

What a performance by City. Particularly from their midfield in Elano and Petrov. Ronaldinho better pick up his game or else he'll be out of the Brazil line up with the way Elano's been performing. He's a real credit to the Premier League.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Elano and Petrov carried City again, great signings though from Sven, Elano had a world class performance and his goal was simply the icing on the cake.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Alan Smith again had a fair Barry Crocker. I wouldn't be surprised if he had to settle for a place on the bench once Barton and Duff are fully fit again.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Newcastle 1-3 Manchester City great Free Kick to end it off
Edit - Portsmouth 1-0 Reading


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Arsenal 1-0 West Ham, Van Persie.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok little posts just saying a goal has gone in are pretty pointless unless you make some discussion, we don't need that sort of crap.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ Sorry
The City game was great to watch,worth being on TV,great Pretrov had a great run when Mpenza scored.
The City Free Kick was also great,a great game to watch i'd happily have that match up on TV again.


----------



## lord zordrak (May 1, 2005)

does anyone reckon derby can beat bolton today i do


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I think Derby will beat Bolton today they seem to be playing well
Reading have got a goal back against Portsmouth its now Pompey 2-1 Reading 
Reading may be able to get a draw in that game now


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Arsenal vs West Ham is at halftime now, and Arsenal have clearly shown a dominant performance, despite the early loss of Hleb.

Eboue playing in the midfield to replace Hleb, shows a great example of our players diversity across the pitch, and if we keep playing like we have in the first half, I expect us to pull through 2-0 or possibly 3-1, given the fact that Ashton has pushed our defence a number of times so far.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

West Ham v Arsenal has been a rather quite game. Arsenal dominating possession but not doing too much with it. West Ham have actually come very close on occasions getting into one on ones but Arsenal have kept a good line so they've been offside on those occasions. 

Surprisingly Hleb started and he did very well while he was on but he was stretchered off after 30 minutes and replaced by Eboue. He assisted van Persie's header with a nice cross.


----------



## bstaple12 (Jan 22, 2007)

How has Liverpool looked so far against Wigan?


----------



## lord zordrak (May 1, 2005)

TakersFan™ said:


> I think Derby will beat Bolton today they seem to be playing well
> Reading have got a goal back against Portsmouth its now Pompey 2-1 Reading
> Reading may be able to get a draw in that game now


where are you getting the information of derby's match from?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Classic Liverpool going by most reports.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Santa Cruz gets another one for Blackburn. Possibly one of the shrewdest purchases of the year.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Jesus Christ; Freddie just got robbed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Silly Drogba being sent off. 

Yossi looks like he might have got Liverpool out of jail in that 'easy' game against Wigan.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Benjani. Scored. A. Hat-trick.

He's suprised me this season, he's looked good.*


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Get in Yossi


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Portsmouth/Reading is just stupid, 6-3, honestly wtf. :lmao


----------



## RockyMaivia (Apr 9, 2007)

Come on Arsenal finish the game off -_-


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Aghahowa needs to be shot and how many chances does Ashton want?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Portsmouth 7-4 Reading:shocked:
What a match I have to watch Match Of The Day tonight :agree: 
I cant beleive Reading managed to get 4 goals and Portsmouth got 7:shocked:


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, bloody assistant referee can't spot an offside if it shot him in the foot, but manages to pick up on a miniscule part of the ball across the line. But in all, David James had a shocker, Benjani was awesome, Pompey were awesome, and Reading really were lucky.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i'm shocked about the chelsea result, i thought they would come out flying, trying to prove everyone wrong, but from the sounds of things they were awful.

if they keep playing like this either avram grants goner go or a hell of a lot of chelsea players will go and a lot will come in.

obviously i'm happy about the arsenal result, even happier that RVP's scoring again


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

PompeyFan did you go to the portsmouth game?

Chelsea should've won today against Fulham,Drogba was sent off :/
So that means Drogba will be out for 3 games:S


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

TakersFan™ said:


> PompeyFan did you go to the portsmouth game?
> 
> Chelsea should've won today against Fulham,Drogba was sent off :/
> So that means Drogba will be out for 3 games:S


Terry broke his cheekbone aswell didnt he. Chelsea really are in trouble now.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

We didn't play particularly well today, but we've got the result thanks to some class work by Benayoun, so I'm happy. Our season's back on track now, and we've got a couple of awkward games against Marseille and Spurs coming up, so hopefully we can keep it going.

Another great result from Stamford Bridge, but what the hell happened at Fratton Park? I'll be sure not to miss that on MotD.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL at Chelsea. So much for 'all out attack', which was how Avram said they'd play.



> Santa Cruz gets another one for Blackburn. Possibly one of the shrewdest purchases of the year.


He's a natural goalscorer but Emerton set him up wonderfully.

Arsenal really weren't that convincing at Upton Park but I'm just glad we got the result in the end. Green again played very well which he often does against Arsenal but at the end of the day there were some really good missed chances by both teams and the result was a fair reflection of that. I'd still be much more comfortable with Lehmann and Gallas back. I do feel that Senderos is often too harshly criticised but sometimes he makes some strange mistakes and is a bit too uneasy.



> PompeyFan did you go to the portsmouth game?


Nah, he's an Aussie. We get very good Premier League broadcasting over here, on a Saturday, every fixture is televised so he got to watch the Pompey game as I did the Arsenal game.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*7-4!!! Blimey, I sure can't wait for MOTD :agree:*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bloody hell, gotta catch the highlights of that one.

7-4! :lmao


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Pompey will wonder how they weren't 7 goals up in the first half. Many a chances for Pompey. Reading played like shite for 85 minutes. They got lucky at the end of the first half, and pathetic judgment by David James lead to an equaliser. 2-2, 48 minutes gone. Pompey went 3-2 up through Hriedersson and Reading were awarded a penalty. James saves, and a minute later, Benjani gets his hat-trick. Pompey then scored again, through Krancjar and Reading brought it back to 5-3, through a dubious deflected shot. Pompey score again through Davis then Pompey get a penalty, slotted home by Muntari. Reading got a late goal, but it was too late. 7-4 final score


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I can see Avram Grant going soon tbh, not a very convincing start.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

No doubt Avram will revert back to his old job soon. He's not the type of manager who Chelsea need. Apparently Abramovich talked to Russia boss Guus Hiddink about the position.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

pompeyfan said:


> No doubt Avram will revert back to his old job soon. He's not the type of manager who Chelsea need. Apparently Abramovich talked to Russia boss Guus Hiddink about the position.


I also heard that he'll have to be very careful, as should he try and steal Hiddink his accounts may well be scrutinised by an angry president :lmao

7-4, holy hell.

I have a very dodgy feeling about this match after watching the first half


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

in case anybody didn't know man u have taken the lead through c.ronaldo.

that should be the end for brum and i can see man united scoring a couple more


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lucky win, Birmingham didn't take their chances, but we took ours. Good to see Ronaldo score his first league goal, but it's another pretty average performance.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Not at all convincing. This can only last for so long. Hopefully Roma don't show us up...will be nice to see Hargreaves who should hopefully make the bench.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Another 1-0 win. I'm getting used to it.

Chelsea...

:lmao

And Porstmouth 7 Reading 4? Crazy shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea really should of lost and Wigan should have really got a point, meh at least we kept the pace with um Arsenal? Bizarre.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

All the big three scraping through 1-0 on their travels. Despite Chelsea's early slip I can still see it being a close at the top at the end of the season between United, Arsenal and Liverpool.

Also nice to see Djourou again hold his own against quality opposition.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez had a much better game today, but honestly him and Rooney up front just doesn't work. I really hope Saha starts next weekend and in midweek.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I was surprised to see Fergie sub off Giggs for Saha. It was a bold move but ultimately the correct one in my mind. Other than his cross against Chelsea, Giggs really hasn't hit his stride yet this season.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Match of the day should make for good viewing tonight.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I was surprised to see Fergie sub off Giggs for Saha. It was a bold move but ultimately the correct one in my mind. Other than his cross against Chelsea, Giggs really hasn't hit his stride yet this season.


Honestly, and I love Giggsy as much as the next guy, but he has been poor this season. He doesn't have the passing ability to be playing in the postion where Fergie has played him most weeks, which doesn't help. I hope now that he has been put back on the left wing he can find his form.

Good result today aswell. Our defence is immense, even without the skipper, who will really help our attack when he eventually returns.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ I agree 
I will be watching it what channel is it on in the US?


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Another 1-0 victory for Utd. I hope they start banging in the goals soon. I wonder how bad Van Der Sar's injury is?

Can't wait to see the Portsmouth/Reading match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our defending was pretty shocking at times, against a better team and without some luck we could have very easily lost today.


----------



## THEUNDERTAKERNO1 (Sep 29, 2007)

I really hope Everton win tomorrow, they started the season well but have began to slip down the league so hopefully they'll get a good result against Middlesborough. It would be even better if Yakubu got a few goals, then Middlesborough will be so sad at losing him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Another clean sheet and 3 more points. The atmosphere was fucking brilliant, my dad said you could hear all the songs word for word on TV 

And just seen a video of a few liverpool fans getting beat up in the Wigan end today, rounded my dad off


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF is up with Chelsea? Another scoreless game?!

I know that Keller played great in goal today...but c'mon...they had so many opportunities. You gotta put the ball in the net, eventually. 

Not that I care. I'm just saying. Fuck Chelsea. Yah. :side:

Another win for Arsenal. Another win for Man Utd. Fucking Red Devils. How about you give up a fuckin' goal! Bastards...with their good defense and all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Some other team in red also won 1-0 and haven't conceded since the last time Utd did  

Anyway, Carling Cup: 

Yossi Benayoun showed signs of brilliance I hadn't thought I'd see out of him, sublime opening goal against Reading. Then for Torres, I'm not sure there's anything I can say about him that hasn't already been covered, but "Torrientes"? I'm starting to wonder if that is comparing Torres to Mori in his heyday when he was one of the most lethal finishers around, Torres against Reading was exactly what we need, a striker who will put away chances and do it in style. I was delighted for him to get his 4th, 5th and 6th goals and for us to beat Reading in such a great match. United losing was quite funny, it doesn't matter to them but it's always pretty funny to watch 34 million quid play like crap and get their team dumped out by a Championsip team. Arsenal's kids were as good to watch as the first team at times. Scary? Yah. 

Onto Yesterday: 

The performance was certainly not the best, but what does that matter now? If anybody has any doubts about performances just look at other positive performances this season. Sunderland, Derby, Chelsea; any of those games can be looked at and people at the time said "Well, yes, Liverpool DO look like real contenders". A couple of scrappy draws later and we're "out of the race". We're grinding out results now and that makes us more likely to be considered contenders than comfotable wins early on, we've had late winners, thrashings, scraped wins and dissapointing draws. A wide array of results, but at the end of the day we aren't losing, we aren't conceding and we always create a chance or two. Do we get unlucky and blow games? Yes, of course we do. Today we had a good slice of luck, and we deserved it, Benayoun showed the class he has bottled up, and I hope that goes along way to getting critics off his back. 

Torres again looked lively and creates chances for himself, something most other strikers lack the abillity to do. His finishing was inconsistant, we know he's going to have days like that, but lets not forget he took a mugging midweek and came away with the matchball, I don't believe you can make excuses for 20 million pounds worth of him, but he wasn't poor, wasteful, but not poor. Exciting to watch, but surely should've scored. 

Rafa's rotation hasn't bothered me for a while. Last year after Christmas I noticed we were on better form than beforehand, surely resulting from the rotation. Some of our best results came in said perod, as well as reaching a Champions League Final where we were superior to a Milan team who had destroyed a tired Man Utd. That year we weren't in the title run after Christmas, so the rotation didn't reap its benefits to the heights it could have This year we need to ammend that and make ourself title contenders after christmas so that the rotation can be a help to us. I believe the rotation has cost us games, but we have such depth everybody has to play to keep morale high, we have to get used to it and accept that it is being done for a reason. We have a manager who took Valencia to new heights, won them their first league title in many many years and he rotated openly all the time he was there, whilst also having successs in european competitions. We have an experianced, clever manager in our presence, trust him. 

Chelsea drawing, hilarious. That's Drogba, Lamps, Carvalho and Terry out for their next game? I see them losing, that is their spine of the team, 2 of the best center backs in the world, their heart and soul of midfield and their 30 goal a season striker. Shev looked lost yesterday and Kalou is the most wasteful striker I've ever seen, needs 20 chances before he scores. Mikel out so more troubles in center mid, considering how shit Essien has looked at times and Makelele just seems to dissapear into games recently. Fulham should have won all three ponts. United and Arsenal won again, what else is new, Arsenal won the tougher game, they really do look good. Typical United, could've lost on the first half alone, got very very luck with a defensive error from Quedrue. Another 1-0 for them, new Chelsea? I'm thinking so. 

Abouth "TEH [email protected][email protected]!?!!!??!1111" See the bottom of MUF's last post to see the kind of reasons we did it. It was meant to be a joke, but it was always going to cause trouble I suppose. 

Any chance of MUF's comment on Ste's page about "How many did the murderers kill last night" removed? Think that went slightly unnoticed, and that seems as hurtful, if not greatly moreso than what we did. 

Anywho, past is the past.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our current performances aren't really typical United, maybe typical United this season, but we don't usually have these sorts of games week after week. LOL at the new Chelsea, we still playing great football, something Chelsea haven't done since the first year they won the title.

And yes you could hear every word our fans were saying on TV, simply because the Birmingham fans didn't say a word all games or so it seemed on TV.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

But yet you're only winning 1-0 most games, something they made a habbit of. You seem incapbable of scoring anymore than 2 at the moment, and less than that in open play.

And you most certainly did not play great football in the first half. Tevez-Rooney just doesn't work.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

"Have you ever seen a salad, have you fuck!" was my chant of the day.

Aimed at some fat bird in the birmingham end who tried giving us stick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez was much improved yesterday and showed signs that him and Rooney could work and anyone that watched the game surely can't deny that when you compare it with their performance together last week, but I'd still much rather see Rooney and Saha up front.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They drop back far too deep for it to work as a proper strikers relationship, at least in my opinion. 

Tevez had one of his better games, bad firt half though. Couldn't get into the game. 

Saha and Shrek up front is your best option fo' sure.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We havent conceded a goal in like 8 hours, so i couldnt give a shit if were only scoring 1 a game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should have yesterday though, got lucky several times.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its hardly luck when the keepers made great saves


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sure, but some chances weren't put away when they really should have been, pretty simple.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We're playing too narrow, that's the problem.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Against Chelsea it wasn't as bad but in the first half yesterday it was ridiculous.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You complain more when we win than we lose, its very strange.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who's complaining? It's an observation and a very valid one.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

I was at Stamford Bridge yesterday and i as a chelsea fan can say that we played crap. I was dissapointed in our performance and our corner kicks were some of the worst i've ever seen. Joe Cole tried, but they just went along the floor, then i think it was Kalou but he failed and then Makelele tried and it was alright. For a player that costs 31 million Shevchenko could not get a goal to save his life. Joe cole had a couple of decent shots and so did Kalou. Terry went off at halftime which was dissapointing. I hate the way that everyone says this is the end for Chelsea cause it isnt. We will be back to normal in a couple of weeks but i think that it is Arsenal's year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sheva is past it, Chelsea should look to get rid in January.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree he hasnt been playing good football in a long time and apparntley he is the reason why Jose left.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Arsenal too were very wasteful with corners last night. We had about 15 and I'd say 10 of them went straight to Green. Its frustrating as we win a lot of corners and although we've got a lot of height in the team we seem to waste them.

We've got 2 very easy fixtures coming up, Sunderland and Bolton, both at home, so if we can win both of those and hopefully United and/or Liverpool can drop some points in the next two rounds we'll be in a great position.



> I hate the way that everyone says this is the end for Chelsea cause it isnt. We will be back to normal in a couple of weeks but i think that it is Arsenal's year.


Don't speak too soon. I feel this is shaping up all too similarly to the 2002/03 season. But I'm very pleased with how Arsenal are going and think we can definitely improve on last years 4th place.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Right, might aswell come out with a long post here, as it will be my first for a few days. The Reading match was both pleasing and unpleasing. Obviously the performance of Torres was brilliant, probably the best performance I have seen by anyone so far this season. He could well have had 5 or 6, had the referee been a bit more severe on the Reading defenders.

Carragher was pretty much the only positive that I can take from the defence. He showed his class, by showing heart, and determination, to keep us from conceding more. Honestly, I know we haven’t conceded many from open play this season at all, none in the Premiership, which in itself is staggering, but for some reason, I don’t think we are looking as convincing at the back, and could well face problems when we play the likes of United, or morseo Arsenal.

Midfield wise, we were Ok. Momo was fun to watch, Lucas and Leto both showed potential, although I was slightly worried by the lack of pace of Leto’s part, although I am sure he will get his pace up soon enough. Yosi’s goal was excellent, however gets somewhat overshadowed by Torres’ exploits. Crouchy looked pretty good, and complimented Torres pretty well, I’d quite like to see that partnership moreso in the Premiership this season, and not just in the Carling Cup.

Our away fans were pretty amazing, making more noise than the home fans, just showing why we are infact the best in the world.

Man Utd losing made me laugh outloud. Yeah, it doesn’t essentially matter, but some of you claimed that you weren’t bothered at all about it. Honestly, I don’t know how any loss, regardless of the level, doesn’t bother you in some capacity, it always does to me. Look at it this way, If you do go through a sever injury crisis, based on what I saw from Tuesday, you could well be fucked everywhere.

Moving on to today:

To start with, I marked for the Carling Cup draw. I can’t wait to see Fowler back at Anfield, the reception he will get will be so amazing, and unique, that probably there isn’t a situation, in the world, that an opposition player will get such a reception that he’ll get at Anfield, and rightfully so. Saying that, probably one of two things will happen. He’ll either get injured, or score against us, which will just be terrible.

I haven’t seen any highlights of the match yet, but from the sounds of it, we were sloppy. Yosi scoring, for the second time in two games, definitely shows that he is more than most people have given him credit for, and could play a major role in our title challenge. Torres looked like he was present, and lively, although he apparently squandered a pretty good chance, to wrap the game up. Nevertheless, we couldn’t have asked for much more than him, when he has gotten than chance.

Hopefully he has proven to Rafa that he should start every game. If so, we will definitely be around come what May. Can’t really say much of anyone else, although apparently some of ours fans were jumped by the Wigan fans, in the Wigan section. This is pathetic on so many levels, especially, as normal, we will probably come out of this situation looking like the bad guys. Also, I was going to be sitting in the Wigan fans section today, but I didn’t go in the end, so it could well have been me and my mates getting attacked.

Man Utd winning, 1-0 again, pisses me off. Say what you want about you clicking or whatever, but seriously, apart from a few games, I don’t think you will click at all, and you’ll win the majority of your games like you have been recently, which, in a way pisses me off even moreso. Rooney and Tevez just isn’t working, the sooner Fergie comes to his senses, and starts Saha, the better.

Chelsea drawing is hilarious, Terry and Drogba both possible missing their next few games even funnier. Honestly, It might still be early on, but they are getting fourth place at the moment. Hopefully his leads to Roman fucking off, Cheslea going into Leeds like debt, and going into liquidation :side: Arsenal, credit to them, are doing there shit, and will, with us, be there at the end of the season. They have such depth in their squad, they probably have a 17 year old world beater nobody ahs ever heard of, who could do well. They are getting the wins, tricky wins. Compared to the Mancs and Chelsea I love Arsenal.

Portsmouth/Reading is a serious WTF game, sounds like a belta.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I watched the Liverpool game in full last night and Wigan were robbed. Had two very good penalty shouts turned down and goal ruled off-side when it clearly wasn't.

The fight in the crowd was good aswell.


> Man Utd losing made me laugh outloud. Yeah, it doesn’t essentially matter, but some of you claimed that you weren’t bothered at all about it. Honestly, I don’t know how any loss, regardless of the level, doesn’t bother you in some capacity, it always does to me. Look at it this way, If you do go through a sever injury crisis, based on what I saw from Tuesday, you could well be fucked everywhere.


Its a tournament for our reserves, thats why we couldn't give a shit.

And :lmao at the last part.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stop talking about your deserved banning, enough is enough, David thought it was the right thing to do, I didn't at the time but now I think it was for the best. Anyone who steps out of line again will be banned, maybe for good depending on the situation. Hopefully people can just grow up.

Wigan should have at least got a point, but if you don't finish you don't score and they only have themselves to blame.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Who cares, you have won nearly every match this season by the odd goal, a win is a win.

Also, why was the fight great?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Unless our whole first team get hurts we won't be fucked, those players that played on Wednesday will be more than fine when they're playing along side the first team players, clear example of that is Nani who has done an ok job when it has been needed.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Also, why was the fight great?


Because there was about 10 liverpool fans who got seriously fucked up.

Our back-up team is great.

Foster

Brown - Pique - Evans - Silvestre

Park - Carrick - Fletcher - Nani

Tevez - Anderson


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ I doubt it, even if they need, nice sense of humor or whatever you call it.

Everton/Middlesborough match today, should be horrible.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I won't be watching that's for sure.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

Dre said:


> Chelsea drawing is hilarious, *Terry and Drogba both possible missing their next few games even funnier.* Honestly, It might still be early on, but they are getting fourth place at the moment. Hopefully his leads to Roman fucking off, Cheslea going into Leeds like debt, and going into liquidation :side: Arsenal, credit to them, are doing there shit, and will, with us, be there at the end of the season. They have such depth in their squad, they probably have a 17 year old world beater nobody ahs ever heard of, who could do well. They are getting the wins, tricky wins. Compared to the Mancs and Chelsea I love Arsenal.
> 
> Portsmouth/Reading is a serious WTF game, sounds like a belta.


How is player getting injured funny especially the captain of England,(I take it your English).Also Benitez has done nothing in all the years he has been at Liverpool, they also havent won the premiership since i think 1990.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Terry is an awful human being and one of the worst England captains in many years, the guys a disgrace to the country.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Everton/Middlesborough match today, should be horrible.


Yet you'll still be going.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ All my friends go, plus, Gladder Street is comedic.

Funnier, because it means that Chelsea will go even worse, probably. Obviously an injury aint funny., I just injured my groin playing then, but it will hamper your performances.

Also, I have already said how I couldn't particulalrly care for England.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Terry is an awful human being and one of the worst England captains in many years, the guys a disgrace to the country.


That's a bit extreme. Any reason for the massive hate?

Also, Benitez has won the FA Cup and the Champions League. That's not a bad record really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wesey said:


> How is player getting injured funny especially the captain of England,(I take it your English).Also Benitez has done nothing in all the years he has been at Liverpool, they also havent won the premiership since i think 1990.


You're having a laugh right?

Champions League? 

FA Cup? 

Our highest points total ever in the Prem? 

A Final every year he's been here?

Bringing in our record signing?

Giving us a memories most clubs will never experience (Istanbul, Vs Olympiakos, VS West Ham etc,.)

Yeah, he's done "nothing" alright


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Benitez has been emmense in every area, apart from the league, but I hope this season will be different.


I think Terry was banging so woman when his wife was pregnant or something.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

I disagree i think he's got alot of passion for the game and he is a good player. Also i think some of the younger players look up to him which is what you need.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea are laughable at the moment and it's a great shame Fulham didn't get the job done yesterday. I can see many glory supporters leaving the Bridge and heading over to the Emirates.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He has good passion for the game, still doesn't stop the fact I dislike him.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

Alright maybe he has done somethings(maybe i just dont like the man)!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's easily the most hated captain in years, even Beckham was more popular and rightfully so. Terry sums up everything horrible about Chelsea.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Chelsea will still finish above Liverpool. They're just going through there bad bad patch.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wesey said:


> Alright maybe he has done somethings(maybe i just dont like the man)!


I don't like Alex Ferguson, but if I went around saying "He's won nothing" would it make it anymore true? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I very much doubt that. We aren;t playing well, but like you, still getting half decent results mostly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I think Terry was banging so woman when his wife was pregnant or something.


Are you sure that' not just tabloid garbage. Beckham has apparently done the some thing according to tabloids so I really wouldn't be too sure. Even so, I don't judge players on how they conduct themselves personally, just how they conduct themselves professionally, and Terry's a model professional and a great leader. I'd probably like him if he didn't play for Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea are going through a bad patch but they're more than capable of turning it around, I still have no idea what order the big four will finish in though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think it got proven. My memory isn't too good, but I think he admitted to it


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't put it past Chelsea to finish above us, after all tey've spent in recent years they should be doing so with ease, same with United really.

And the top 4 is easy to predict

1. Derby
2. Birmingham
3 Fulham
4. Bolton


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool and Arsenal are yet to have there bad patch, so i still see us being top at Christmas.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I class darwing against Portsmouth and Birmingham as being our bad patch this season :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Chelsea will still finish above Liverpool. They're just going through there bad bad patch.


Shut up. Stop comparing every team to Liverpool. 

I'll admit, I don't come in here often and I don't know that much about English teams, but from what I have seen you constantly use Liverpool in comparison, which of course Dre etc are going to respond to. I don't know why Dre got banned but if it was for something to do in here, you should have gottn one aswell.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

I think the top four could be Arsenal, Man U, maybe Manchester City and then Chelsea or maybe Liverppol. Of course everything could change by the end of the season. I think Manchester City could be a force to be reckoned with this season Sven has really turned them around.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2 draws in a row with no goal is pretty bad. United di a similar thing except had one 1-0 loss. Only reason that isn't evident in the league table is because they have had more opportunities to pick up points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Liverpool and Arsenal are yet to have there bad patch, so i still see us being top at Christmas.


The way things are going I do expect that will be the case, Arsenal are bound to slip up soon and I expect Liverpool to stumble a couple more times before Christmas, and I wouldn't be surprised if we did as well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, but Arsenal might do a 2003 or whenever it was, and not have a bad patch at all.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

Role Model which team do you support?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby.



Dre said:


> Yeah, but Arsenal might do a 2003 or whenever it was, and not have a bad patch at all.


I doubt that, West Ham should have got at least a point yesterday. They'll slip up, just a matter of when.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, realistically, if we don't win the league, i Hope Arsenal do.



Wesey said:


> Role Model which team do you support?


Liverpool


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Their squad is wafer thin, it will crumble. They don't have the depth to win the title. A few decent wins against teams they should be beating and people already think they'll win the title. Most of them the same people who called them a joke last year.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Of course every team is going to slip up. It's just if Arsenal/Liverpool have enough points to have it not effect them that much.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Their squad is wafer thin, it will crumble. They don't have the depth to win the title. A few decent wins against teams they should be beating and people already think they'll win the title. Most of them the same people who called them a joke last year.


They were a joke last year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The only just missed out on 3rd, that isn't really being a joke.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When were people saying they were a joke though?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> They were a joke last year.


And what's changed? They bought in Sagna and Eduardo? WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

They're having a good run and people are already saying silly things like "I see a United-Arsenal title race". It's like saying they see Spurs getting relegated because of where they are now 

Far too early to make any sort of assumptions about where teams will finish. Arsenal look good now, but they did at times last season too (double over United, beat us numerous times, etc,.)

And during the summer several United fans (RM included I believe) said, ahem "Arsenal are a jokle now, moreso than Liverpool"

Stuff like that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> When were people saying they were a joke though?





Role Model said:


> They were a joke last year.



.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I said that as joke though, the original comment was just so odd and bizarre.


I always said Arsenal would be better this season without Henry, has their form surprised me of course it fucking has, it has surprised everyone.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Could have fooled me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I said that as joke though, the original comment was just so odd and bizarre.


People were saying Arsenal were a joke last year, yourself included. Couple of games later and they will be challenging for the title. That was my point. I know their form is surprising, but c'mon, title contenders after 7ish games considering they came 4th last year?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Saying Arsenals squad is "wafer thin" is being idiotic.

There 2nd team beat Newcastles 1st team, that is rather good tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They have alot of young players, who are pretty unproven. They won't be able to handle the pressure if needed.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Prove it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Last season, Carling Cup Final. Kids Vs Chelsea full team. Chelsea won. If Chelsea get back on form and Arsenal have some injuries and kids fill in the same will happen again, kids wont win you anything these days. Arsenal also had injury problems last year and lost alot of games they should've won. PSV Champions League being a prime example, Sheffield Utd at Bramall lane too.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Saying Arsenals squad is "wafer thin" is being idiotic.
> 
> There 2nd team beat Newcastles 1st team, that is rather good tbh.


Yes, because Newcastle are such a superb team, they came where last season and have won what the last few years? And it took Arsenal how long to break them down? We know Arsenal's kids are fantastic and confident, but good enough to fill in the first team and help win a title. To quote you: ARE THEY FUCK.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You United fans are basically saying you will win the league, Uh based on what, a series of jammy performances, exactly.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Prove it.


Prove that Man Utd are winning the league, Man Utd are the best, there fans are the best. Exactly. Congratualtions on effectively killing a discussion, genius.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Their form is better than anyone else in the league, you Liverpool fans are calling yourself title contenders after beating Derby 6-0, you haven't looked that special at all yet you can win the title and saying Arsenal can is wrong? Um yeah ok...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Their form is better than anyone else in the league, you Liverpool fans are calling yourself title contenders after beating Derby 6-0, you haven't looked that special at all yet you can win the title and saying Arsenal can is wrong? Um yeah ok...


Dont be silly, it is Liverpools year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have a comedian in the thread.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

KME said:


> Their squad is wafer thin, it will crumble. They don't have the depth to win the title. A few decent wins against teams they should be beating and people already think they'll win the title. Most of them the same people who called them a joke last year.


well i don't think so their second team (carling cup team)are beating top teams but one think that cause their downfall is the lack of experience


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Their form is better than anyone else in the league, you Liverpool fans are calling yourself title contenders after beating Derby 6-0, you haven't looked that special at all yet you can win the title and saying Arsenal can is wrong? Um yeah ok...


Show me where we have said we'll win the title please. I said it was enchoraging and we *could* be title contenders, so did all the other liverpool fans. Never said we'd do it, Arsenal and United fans are already licking their lips at another Fergie/Wenger feud. Think that shows how overzealous everyone is being.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Their form is better than anyone else in the league, you Liverpool fans are calling yourself title contenders after beating Derby 6-0, you haven't looked that special at all yet you can win the title and saying Arsenal can is wrong? Um yeah ok...


When have we said Arsenal can't win the title


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Here you go:


KME said:


> They don't have the depth to win the title.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It isn't completely writing them off, just saying he doesn't think they will. There's a difference between saying your opinion, and stating a fact.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's ME saying that, not Liverpool fans I wrote that out of my own personal belief. I could support Liverpool or Norwich and I would still have that belief as a football fan in general. 

Not once has any other Liverpool fan said they won't win, so making that generalization that "Liverpool fans don't think Arsenal will win the title, but Liverpool might" is stupid. We as a group of fans haven't said they won't. I just don't think they will


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Over reading into what I put is beyond pathetic.

If Arsenal with Wenger in change can't win the title, Liverpool have no fucking hope.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't know how that logic works 

Calling Benitez a stupid manager or whatever in itself is stupid. Hopefully, now he has worked out about Torres starting, there is no need to call him stupid.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Over reading into what I put is beyond pathetic.
> 
> If Arsenal with Wenger in change can't win the title, Liverpool have no fucking hope.


Ditto.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What are we meant to read into. It makes no sense. It's called discussion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Don't know how that logic works
> 
> Calling Benitez a stupid manager or whatever in itself is stupid. Hopefully, now he has worked out about Torres starting, there is no need to call him stupid.


Wenger has been there and done it, simple logic and when did I call Rafa stupid? I still question his choices when it comes to picking his team for the league, but so does everyone.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

aresnal have has much a chance of winning the league has man utd liverpool or chelsea


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You made a point, we broke it down and discussed it. How is that overreading into it? 

And why would Arsenal win just because they have Wenger? Yes he's a great manager, but saying they'll win over us because they have him seems a bit silly.......Benitez has his faults, so does Fergie, some of the hideous decisions he has made up front so far make me cringe. As a football fan I like watching United normally, but his striking choices have been odd this season. All managers have issues, and please MUF don't come back at me with Fergie's life story and how great he is, please and thanks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well you are sort of writing of Rafa managing us to a title. Did you do that in 1998, when Wenger had been there, done that, had beefs and won that :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ladies, pull your skirts up.

Honestly, you guys need to clean the sand out of your mangina's at times.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Benitez has had 3 chances at the league and proven to be totally clueless when picking the team. I dont see whats changed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> Ladies, pull your skirts up.
> 
> Honestly, you guys need to clean the sand out of your mangina's at times.


You can do it for me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Benitez has had 3 chances at the league and proven to be totally clueless when picking the team. I dont see whats changed.


Fergie has how many before he won the league? And how close was he to being sacked? Very. 

I'm willing ot be patient with Benitez, I don't expect United fans to.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

You're a big girl now Benni, play nicely with your friends.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Fergie has how many before he won the league? And how close was he to being sacked? Very.


Fergie had no money to spend when he came in though. 

Benitez has spent a load of money, most of it on shite.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Fergie had no money to spend when he came in though.
> 
> Benitez has spent a load of money, most of it on shite.


I wouldn't say he's had a load. Only really this summer he's had big money and it looks like he might have used it fairly wisely.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I wouldn't say he's had a load. Only really this summer he's had big money and it looks like he might have used it fairly wisely.


Hes spent over 20 million a year every season hes been here, which is a load.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

KME said:


> Fergie has how many before he won the league? And how close was he to being sacked? Very.
> 
> I'm willing ot be patient with Benitez, I don't expect United fans to.


when fergie took over manchester united the team was in the bottom half of the table if am right but when benitez took over liverpool were relatively in a good position


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Benitez hasnt spent the money that well either. Some oof them have been decent like Agger but some have been big flops.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Every team buys flops.

Look at United, they have, and there is nothing to say the likes of Andersen, Hargreaves, and to a lesser extent, Nani, to say that they won't flop either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No chance of Hargreaves flopping, already proved that he won't in his few games so far in my opinion, only thing that will hinder him is his injury problems. Anderson could very easily flop, although I don't think he will, it wouldn't shock me if things didn't work out for him.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i am pretty sure hargreaves will not be flop he a settled well into the team from what little i have seen of him


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nani has already proven himslef to me and can only get better. After seeing Anderson at Porto let me tell you he is great. Needs a proper push in the team and to settle in the league and he will be a great player. Hargreaves needs to keep himself fit and try and make his way into the team and he should be ok. I'm still confident in Fergie's signings. Just give them time and they will become quality players.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just found a typical glory supporter online, really pathetic. 

_"I'm depressed about Mourinho's departure. And the way that they informed their die-hard fans. Pathetic! What ticked me off at the beginning of the season was when Malouda dived against Liverpool. Liverpool are my number 1 most hated team in the world. And Chelsea were my number 1 most loved. But to dive in the penalty area to salvage a point! That loses respect man. I'm from Australia. Australia were knocked out of the World Cup because of a dive from Fabio Grosso (Italy) in the 93rd minute of normal time. This was in the round of 16. The dive was in the penalty area. Goodbye Australia. I was heartbroken for days because of the injustice. 
Stupid Lucas Neil for even sliding toward Grosso! Stupid Grosso for diving. Now I hate divers! I'm a goalkeeper. Goalkeepers should be the only divers and strikers in a diving header. The stupid thing is. The club's website lied. They said it was an "obvious penalty!" 
It all went downhill from there with Chelsea. Now Mourinho's gone gone and fans weren't given the respect they deserved. Chelsea has since lost my support. 

Barcelona were always close behind. But now Barcelona have the lead. Until last night when I watched my first ever live soccer game. Now Sydney FC are First, followed by Barca, and then Chelsea. 

RIP Chelsea. The club I loved for four years. I gave you chances, Chelsea. But now you have ruined my trust and my dreams of going to watch you play. 

Petr Cech is still my hero. Come to Sydney Mr. Cech. Please."_

Idiotic. The crap about stopping supporting Chelsea because of how their soing at the moment and how Mourinho left. In other words they have decided to stop supporting Chelsea because they fear for their abillity to win trophys now, then they decided to support Barca, then changed their mind and now supports Sydney, what a loyal fan. The stupid stuff about only keepers diving made me laugh too. Grosso didn't dive either, his ankle was held.

Sorry that it had nothing to do with anything, just found it funny that people really have reasoning for switching teams like that 

And about Nani, he's been very poor in places, I wouldn't put flopping beyond him. 

Speaking of flopping, anyone changed their mind about Torres at all?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres has done nothing to make me think he won't flop :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Their squad is wafer thin, it will crumble. They don't have the depth to win the title. A few decent wins against teams they should be beating and people already think they'll win the title. Most of them the same people who called them a joke last year.


I know we've had this discussion before, but I still don't know how you can call our squad wafer thin. I'm of the opposite thinking. I mean we've got a whole other squad, dare I say our 'reserves' who can beat Premier League opposition. I'd say our problem is that we've got 20 or so good players but not enough really good players.

Ultimately I think our undoing as far as the Premier League goes will be consistency, but that's not to say we can't still have a good season. I'd like to think we can still win a trophy this season, even if it is only the Carling Cup :side:



> Just found a typical glory supporter online, really pathetic.


Sydney supporters are like that. They claim to be the glory club in Australia (Well they do spend like a glory club), but they've got the pretty much the worst attendances in the whole league; averaging about 10,000 a match :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres has coped better than I expected he would, but I'll still wait untill the season is over to judge him properly.

Nani and Anderson will take time, anyone expecting great things from them every week in their first season are very silly.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

KME said:


> Just found a typical glory supporter online, really pathetic.
> 
> _"I'm depressed about Mourinho's departure. And the way that they informed their die-hard fans. Pathetic! What ticked me off at the beginning of the season was when Malouda dived against Liverpool. Liverpool are my number 1 most hated team in the world. And Chelsea were my number 1 most loved. But to dive in the penalty area to salvage a point! That loses respect man. I'm from Australia. Australia were knocked out of the World Cup because of a dive from Fabio Grosso (Italy) in the 93rd minute of normal time. This was in the round of 16. The dive was in the penalty area. Goodbye Australia. I was heartbroken for days because of the injustice.
> Stupid Lucas Neil for even sliding toward Grosso! Stupid Grosso for diving. Now I hate divers! I'm a goalkeeper. Goalkeepers should be the only divers and strikers in a diving header. The stupid thing is. The club's website lied. They said it was an "obvious penalty!"
> ...


*A right idiot of a fan you've found there. A true fan sticks by there team no matter what. 
Speaking of Torres I thought he would be a major flop when he signed but he's proved me wrong so far so credit to him.*


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

You can tell the Liverpool fans are back can't ya...


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

torres has performed better than i thought he is probably liverpools best player right now but then again i never said torres would fail


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Grosso didn't dive either, his ankle was held.


Wrong. If you think Saha dived against Chelsea then there's no way you can think Grosso didn't. Was their contact, yes but only very slight contact, and he certainly didn't have to go down.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I always said Torres could go either way, flop and fuck off back to Spain with his tail between his legs or be a huge player for Liverpool for many years to come, sadly it looks like he could be a big success.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

He's a quality player, and only 21 too. He'll do wonders for Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Wrong. If you think Saha dived against Chelsea then there's no way you can think Grosso didn't. Was their contact, yes but only very slight contact, and he certainly didn't have to go down.


Neil wrapped his arm around his ankle so it was impossible for him to keep running 

I always thought he dived, but saw a video from another angle and it doesn't look like he did at all. 

Good to hear Torres is getting more positivity now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Grosso didn't dive, never thought he did personally.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I always thought he dived, but saw a video from another angle and it doesn't look like he did at all.


I'm guessing I just watched that same video you did, and perhaps you do have a case. Neill did raise his arm and then catch Grosso's ankle with his hand although from other angles it looks like Grosso just ran over Neill and fell.

Even at the time though, I never really claimed to be robbed, (although I did call the Italians diving scum :side because Materazzi didn't deserve to be sent off either.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I'm guessing I just watched that same video you did, and perhaps you do have a case. Neill did raise his arm and then catch Grosso's ankle with his hand although from other angles it looks like Grosso just ran over Neill and fell.


Yeah, you probably did. The angles are decieving. When I rewatched the video at first I thought "Oh, hang on. Perhaps he did dive, now I look stupid". But it was slowed down and showed from another angle, and it was a foul.

More from the Glory Supporter

_These are my fav teams in ORDER!!!!
1. Sydney FC 
2. Barcelona 
3. Chelsea 
4. Benfica 
5. Middlesborough 
6. Wellington Pheonix (New Zealand, but they are in the Australian League) 
7. Villarreal 
8. Athletico Madrid 
9. Sevilla 
10. Schalke 


Sydney FC are there because I watched my first ever live soccer game last night. i liked what I saw. They are coming 4th on the ladder. Am I really glory hunting!? Really? *I lost my support for Newcastle Jets. They are coming 2nd. *
These guys I am allowed to stop supporting, seeing as I haven't even seen an A-league match broadcasted on TV before! I went and watched their match live. Against Sydney just so that I wopuldn't have to travel too far. 

*I only started liking Newcastle Jets because I saw their goalkeeper pull off some sick saves on the News*. I am a goalkeeper so I thought that I would support them. That's not a valid reason to support a club. Sydney play good as a whole. They have had the worst season inhistory so far. Why would I support them? Is it for the glory? Is that the reason why I bought season tickets? I'm now a part of Sydney FC, and I'm proud to say so. They were sitting my 50th favourite team or something. I'm watching their game against Melbourne on Saturday. 2 games in a row! In Australia we're lucky to see that many Chelsea games on TV in a year!_


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

KME said:


> I'm watching their game against Melbourne on Saturday. 2 games in a row! In Australia we're lucky to see that many Chelsea games on TV in a year![/I]


The cheap bastard isn't even willing to get cable to watch a team which he supposedly passionately supports. If he had cable he's get to watch at least 95% of Chelsea's league games, such is our excellent coverage over here.

Just another example of an Australian idiot and the kind of people I encounter all the time. Sydney are a joke, they exceeded the salary cap and still couldn't beat Melbourne. Yes, that is pretty sad supporting a team because of a goalie making a couple of saves, I rate Clint Bolton higher than Ante Covic anyway. 

What's with his favourite team list anyway, I bet he can't even list 5 players from each of those. I honestly don't know how people can change clubs like that, especially considering the massive rivalry between Sydney and Newcastle. That'd be like a Man City fan getting sick of his team and jumping ship to Man Utd.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Everton with a convinving win over Boro. Lescott and Pienar with the goals.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That list is probably just a list of his favorite teams to play as on FIFA 07. And I'm deliberately saying FIFA as he's probably such an idiot that he's unaware of PES's greatness :side:

Anyway, good win by Everton, 2-0. Boro actually played reasonably well and could have gotten a result had they taken some of their chances. They manage to create some decent chances but they could really use a player like Viduka or Yakubu to finish it off.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Saying Arsenals squad is "wafer thin" is being idiotic.
> 
> There 2nd team beat Newcastles 1st team, that is rather good tbh.


It's Newcastle, tbh.

It also took them 85 minutes, or so.

I stand by the fact Arsenal have the weakest team. Outside of thier fist team, it looks worrying. In comparison, as much as I hate them, Chelsea have a strong team, they just need to gel together which has not happened.

United have a good depth to thier squad. If Giggs or Scholes were to be injured, Tevez and Nani could easily come in and do a good job. The same with us. Our depth, in midfield and attack is just fucking amazing. As far as Defense goes, well no, but that will _hopefully_ come, if Rafa can get his checkbook out and get a rightback in, and a couple of CB's.

btw, the new FM rules.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> The same with us. Our depth, in midfield and attack is just fucking amazing.


Well that isnt true, Torres gets rested against Birmingham at home and you hardly troubled the keeper.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Well that isnt true, Torres gets rested against Birmingham at home and you hardly troubled the keeper.


In all fariness nobody turned up for that game, Birmingham showed against you that they can very effectively hold teams out. 

We do have some great attacking players. 

Middlesbrough's finishing was absoulutely laughable, Lee missed from about 5 yards, an absoulute sitter. Well deserved win cussin: ) for Everton.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Lee's miss was terrible. Boro need a decent striker. They're may candidates for a bottom 5 finish, but with the players they have they really should be pushing on for Europe. January will be busy for them I expect.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Boro were always gonna struggle this season.

Next year will be even worse if they stay up, because the keeper will be off on a free.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton/Boro was fun. Managed to shake Andy Johnson's hand, the guy is a class act, said hell to me, and asked me how I was. I also got on the TV. If anyone saw anyone in a Grey Hoodie, it was me :side:

Boro were shite, could, and should have capitalised on there chances. Yakubu is shite, as is Neville. It's quite laughable how disliked, and shite he is. Lescott being Everton's top scorer also makes me laugh. Stoill, Arteta is class, he made the difference.

On us, to say we don;t have amazing midfield/attack depth, is hideously silly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And even worse than that if people don't start showing up to games, money must be tight with all the tickets they fail to sell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They bought about 100 away fans today :lmao

Still, they made a suprisingly loud noise, more than most.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

:lmao if you really think Neville and Yakubu are shite.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Neville is bollocks, you only think he is half decent because he played for United. Why he is captain, when he is hated, makes no sense.

Yakubu is slow, lazy, and only bought to get the Yes to the move to Kirby.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gonna be great when Yakubu scores the winner against Liverpool this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> *They bought about 100 away fans* today :lmao
> 
> Still, they made a suprisingly loud noise, more than most.


:lmao 

Typical Boro, always turning out in huge numbers.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ A team from Ukraine bought more :lmao



Man Utd Fan said:


> Gonna be great when Yakubu scores the winner against Liverpool this season.


It's also going to be great when Torres scores a hundred against United also :hb

Your like for Everton eventhough they are from Liverpool is bizarre.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't call Neville shite, perhaps somewhat overrated because of his past success with United. But he's a tough customer and he makes life very difficult for opposing midfielders. He also turns up on occasions and plays very well, as he did against Arsenal once in 2003, was probably the MOTM then.

I've never really thought too much of Yakubu, he's a good player but overrated nevertheless, he's often praised as a great finisher which I disagree with. He's strong and quick and a decent finisher so of course he's going to score some throughout the year, and he's obviously a class penalty taker having never missed one to my recollection.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I wouldn't call Neville shite, perhaps somewhat overrated because of his past success with United. But he's a tough customer and he makes life very difficult for opposing midfielders. He also turns up on occasions and plays very well, as he did against Arsenal once in 2003, was probably the MOTM then.
> 
> I've never really thought too much of Yakubu, he's a good player but overrated nevertheless, he's often praised as a great finisher which I disagree with. He's strong and quick and a decent finisher so of course he's going to score some throughout the year, and he's obviously a class penalty taker having never missed one to my recollection.


I think he missed a couple of Pompey in one match once..


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Well that isnt true, Torres gets rested against Birmingham at home and you hardly troubled the keeper.


Woo, one game. Shit happens. The fact Torres has 6, Crouch has 1, Kuyt has 2 and Herculez has a couple just proves my point, even if the opposition is rubbish, they still need to finish the job off. 

I'm not being biased, just going by what they have done. I can admit we have been far from impressive in the last few weeks, except the Reading game but the difference from last year is this time, we are getting results and that is the positive thing from this time, last year.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> *I wouldn't call Neville shit*e, perhaps somewhat overrated because of his past success with United. But he's a tough customer and he makes life very difficult for opposing midfielders. He also turns up on occasions and plays very well, as he did against Arsenal once in 2003, was probably the MOTM then.


I would, I just found out you can be very very average to get over 50 caps for your country :no:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Villa up 3-1 at Half time, a half of pretty horrendous defending. On a good note, Martin 'Leaping Larry' Laursen has two goals to his name! Villa fans chanting, Spurs going down with (Birmingham) City.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs really are a mess, it's pretty damn funny.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They're fucked. 

We have them next, could be the best time to play time to play them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a fiver on Villa to win by 2 goals, this scoreline best stay the same.

And Laursen is in my fantasy team


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Best thing about it is Chelsea are down to 9th. :lmao


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Man, I had high hopes for Spurs this season.

Looking like Man City for 4th/5th.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Looking like Man City for 4th/5th.


As long as they dont win a trophy, i can deal with that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs could still easily turn it around and finish 4th or 5th, but yeah it's a very dodgy start when you have Elano/Petrov City playing so well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Spurs won't get 4th now, I think they needed a good start and build up a lead over Arsenal, so much for that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah actually why I said 4th I have no idea, 5th and 6th is a reasonable aim, 4th is totally gone.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I can see Jol getting the bullet mid-December. Which is a hell of a shame, because I really like the guy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jol's only fault is his screwing of Defoe, it's not his fault however the guys on the pitch are totally underperforming.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I can see Jol getting the boot very soon if the score stays the same!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Meh, Defoe's not really THAT good a player. 

Robbie Keane adds more to the team for my money, I do think he changed a few too many things since the end of last season, and some of the players have felt the pressure of the media circus.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If they lose by 3 goals or more he'll be gone buy friday, thank god.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Stainless said:


> I can see Jol getting the bullet mid-December. Which is a hell of a shame, because I really like the guy.


I'd be amazed if he lasts that long. Hell, I'd be surprised if he's still there by the weekend, which mightn't be the best thing for us.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Villa are rubbing it in massively now!

"Happy Birthday To You!!"


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL at Spurs, what a mess.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jol will be gone by this time tomorrow, honestly see no reason why he'd be kept on now that they are losing 4-1 at home, they've been a joke all season and this has to be the final straw.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Fucking hell. Please let this be a revival. I really like Jol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

5-4 it'll finish. I'm calling it now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd mark for another 7-4


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

3-4 villa i reckon 

Defoe's bound to get on the score sheet...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bloody Hell, good game. C'mon the Spurs.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Bent is getting 15 minutes to change it around by the looks of things.

If anyone can do it, Darren "Magnifique" Bent can :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Current score? 

Bye Martin, nice knowing you.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

KME said:


> Current score?
> 
> Bye Martin, nice knowing you.


4-2 now. Chimbonda got one back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd go downstairs to watch, but I've just signed into MSN ::


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

My Setanta keeps cutting out...Bring back Monday night football on sky!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Comeback possibly? I doubt it actually. 

Villa to win it at the current score. 

Jol to be gone, I'd actually rather him stay in time for the Liverpool/Spurs game...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If we don't beat Spurs, i'll be beyond pissed, perfect time to beat them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Or off the back of losing this they turn it on against Liverpool, wouldn't totally shock me although it seems unlikely.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

True, although they've been playing bad all season, there are a number of teams they could have "turned it on against" and very few times they have managed it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

At White Hart Lane they could, at Anfield I doubt it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Fucking peno to Spurs!!! Come on!!! I will spaz if this goes in.

Edit: KEANO!!!!


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

3-4. This is becoming a bit interesting.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shite, I might go and watch.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

wtf!

Villa will be kicking themselves if Spurs get a draw or a win out of this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fuck me, GAME ON! 

The Prem has been unreal this year, so many exciting matches already.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

What the hell is that kit Spurs are playing in?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's pretty pathetic from Villa if they throw this away.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

And now they've had one disallowed. I really wish I could watch this...

*Scrambles to find a stream.*


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> What the hell is that kit Spurs are playing in?



it's to mark there 125th anniversary


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

There were 18 players in the box for that corner. lol.

Motson's about to have a fucking heart attack, he's going crazy!

4-4!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

4-4 amazing shit, honestly stupid Villa.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A 4-3 defeat doesn't look so bad, but if they lose this at home against Villa I still see Jol going.

Fuck me, 4-4. Villa suck. 

Well deserved Spurs, well fought, but shite by Villa.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bergman said:


> it's to mark there 125th anniversary


Tnx

4-4 Wow. I've been out, why isn't Berbatov playing?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

^ He was subbed I think.

:lmao Jammy gits!


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

4-4. No fucking way.

I could have done without having to listen to Motson, though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty pissed at Villa, really really poor from them. Throwing a 4-1 lead away is bad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Shit, now they're gonna be up for the Anfield match, gonna be entertaining possibly.

Amazing match.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It'd be so funny if Jol got sacked for not winning.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I marked out.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Well deserved Spurs


Bullshit, their 4th goal should've been called offside.

Fucking useless Harewood, I was skeptical when we signed him but was prepared to give him a chance but he really is bloody useless.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After seeing those scenes, he has saved his job for at least another few weeks.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> It'd be so funny if Jol got sacked for not winning.


It's still leaves them in the bottom three and they conceeded 4 goals at home to a team they would expect to beat...


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

^^ GTFO MONTY

IM SO FUCKING ANNOYED. 

Such bullshit. 

Great game for neutrals, shit game for us Villa fans. 

Fucking Harewood again, he should FUCK OFF to the Championship.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good for the league though. First the 7-4 the other day, now a 4-4 draw. Good advert for the Premiership.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why Harewood was brought on is the strange thing, totally stupid.

Defoe helped Spurs once again, fuck Bent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Darren Bent according to my Dad was absolute shite.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Bullshit, their 4th goal should've been called offside.
> 
> Fucking useless Harewood, I was skeptical when we signed him but was prepared to give him a chance but he really is bloody useless.


Sorry, but any team who comes up against that sort of odds and find the heart to equalize deserve a point.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm writing a letter to harewood, kindly asking him to FUCK OFF.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, the 4th goal was offside, but decisions like that happen in football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They showed heart and character, something they've lacked this season.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

What a fucking awesome match, my heart was racing by the end, for what reason i dont know, and im a neutral.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

This best not give them momentum going to Anfield on Sunday :side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

A game of hopeless defending and eventually horrible to watch as a Villa supporter.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Great Advert for the prem

Villa must be gutted


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They showed heart, yes, but tbh they should have had heart from the beginning and not gone 4-1 down.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Was it just me, or did Spurs kit look horrible?


----------



## Ruudboyashley (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes, Spurs's 4th goal was offside but so was Villa's second. Give Jol more time - that win will spur us on now hopefully.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sacking Jol, regardless of the start to the season, would have been silly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Was it just me, or did Spurs kit look horrible?


Horrible, but I think that's the look they were going for.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The flags at the end looked strange aswell.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What a fuck Harewood is. Ruined what would have been a memorable win for the Villa.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I really do hate losing a lead, going into it I would've taken a draw but to lose a 4-1 lead is brutal and there is no way to express my anger with words.

On another note, Martin Laursen is a legend.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What exactly did Harewood do, I sort of wasn't watching until the last few minutes :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> A game of hopeless defending and eventually horrible to watch as a Villa supporter.


Some of the individual defensive displays were superb (Laursen, Knight and Bouma). Although one of Knight or Laursen was at fault for leaving Berbatov unmarked for the first goal.

No one was really to blame for Spurs second goal, Bouma was an inch away from blocking the shot, Harewood obviously for the third goal, but the fourth goal was so harsh. About 15 players in the penalty area, bodies flying everywhere, just unlucky in the end.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Some of the individual defensive displays were superb (Laursen, Knight and Bouma). Although one of Knight or Laursen was at fault for leaving Berbatov unmarked for the first goal.


Questioning Laursen's defending is a crime...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> What exactly did Harewood do, I sort of wasn't watching until the last few minutes :$


Gave away a penalty and also let Tottenham take the ball from him easily. He gave up possesion just befeore they equalized when he could've cleared.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Destiny said:


> What a fuck Harewood is. Ruined what would have been a memorable win for the Villa.


In terms of the score maybe, but not the win. I expected to beat them. Joke of a performance in the last twenty. 

Villa till I die still but Harewood can FUCK OFF.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O I saw that. Agbon whatever his name is emmense though. I used to think he was shite


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's got to be the first time a defender has conceded four goals but still been the MOTM. Even if he didn't score those two goals, he was still one of the best on field. Bale and Chimbonda both had cracking games too.

LOL at it being an 8 goal game but the best three players were defenders.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Harewood tried to behead (can't remember who) in the box, when all he needed to do was put pressure on him and force him out of the box or at least until more defenders arrived.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> O I saw that. Agbon whatever his name is emmense though. I used to think he was shite


Agbonlahor, and he's immense.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Harewood tried to behead (can't remember who) in the box, when all he needed to do was put pressure on him and force him out of the box or at least until more defenders arrived.


Disgusting.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

i$e said:


> Disgusting.


Makes me wanna vomit tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> Agbonlahor, and he's immense.


::

Better than Agabowa or whatever his name is, the Wigan jobber.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> ::
> 
> Better than Agabowa or whatever his name is, the Wigan jobber.


Agahowa, missed from 5 yards, open goal :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's a bit of a legend now.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

The only thing I'm glad about is that all the Tottenham pricks who left early didn't get to see their comeback. Real fans stay the whole 90 minutes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

At least I can still LOL at Spurs being in the relegation zone. And LOL at Robinson's major suckage.

At half time I was thinking what a brilliant job MON had done in preparing for this match. With Carew out I thought they'd be lost in attack, but they did everything right. They had a relatively defeinsive right winger in Gardner to attempt to quell the threat of Bale (shame he didn't do that properly, but didn't get much help from Mellberg either), they played high tempo and closed down well, and didn't give Spurs much time in the centre of the park. They scored to set piece goals direct from the training ground, all was swell. But honestly, the way they started playing once 4-1 up was ridiculous. They almost didn't want possession. Everyone flooding the back and they paid the price.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Spurs fans really need to stop booing there own players, can't exactly do wonders for their confidence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Robinson still gets to be Englands number 1 it'll be a major joke.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Bouma said:


> The only thing I'm glad about is that all the Tottenham pricks who left early didn't get to see their comeback. Real fans stay the whole 90 minutes.


Yeah, sounds fair.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

We couldn't score from set pieces last year, now they seem to be coming plenty. Didn't at all expect Gardner to take the free kick, thought Barry was going to take it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

David James should be our number one really. I don;t care if he conceeded 4 aswell :side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

All of England's Premiership keepers conceded four, Carson as well. :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Foster didn't, nor did Green. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> We couldn't score from set pieces last year, now they seem to be coming plenty. Didn't at all expect Gardner to take the free kick, thought Barry was going to take it.


That was quite brilliant. Two regulars, Young and Barry stand over free-kick all shaped up for a left footer. Robinson is horribly positioned so Garndner just blasts it into the far corner.

It's about time Green got a look in for England keeper tbh. James and Robinson have both had poor seasons.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Foster didn't, nor did Green. :side:


I was going by the last couple of Euro qualifers which did not have Green nor Foster in the England squad.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gerrard has apparently hit a 10 year old United fan with his car. The fan is alright, although I am worried how this might affect Gerrard.

It's on the front page of the Sun aswell :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I informed Ste of this :side: 

It's going to be on all the papers. 

All I dread now is MUF's reaction to it and what the consequences could be for Stevie from a phsycological standpoint and in the way of the law. He should be ok since he attended to the kid and comforted him, but who knows.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hopefully he hit MUF :side:

I doubt it'll affect Gerrard's performance. He's very professional so I could see him taking it in his stride regardless of the media tirades.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Hopefully he hit MUF :side:


I lol'd.

Meh, it'll get blown out of proportion.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gerrard will get away with it because of who he is.

If a random member of the public hit a 10 year with their car, they'd be getting sent to jail.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Considering the kid ran out in front of a "slow moving car" I would doubt it. Not like it's hit and run, or an injury from dangerous diving. 

But yes, he will probably get away with it because of who he is, however he'll garner more attnetion than if a random member of the public did it, which is a detriment.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

There's nothing to "get away" with. If he was driving very slowly, as I'm inclined to believe, then he's done nothing that could constitute a crime.

If there comes a time when a culprit has to be found for every accident involving a careless child, then maybe you can start pointing your finger. But thankfully, we don't live in such a backward society, _I hope_.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gerrard is hardly gonna say he was driving over the speed limit was he?

I doubt he was going slow.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Gerrard is hardly gonna say he was driving over the speed limit was he?
> 
> I doubt he was going slow.


Your doubt is based on your own cynicism towards Liverpool, nothing more, which offers very little credence to anything you might have to say about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was the kids fault, Gerrard was going slow going by every account, he won't face any major trouble.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He was obviously curb crawling.

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, looks like nothing serious to come of it. To walk around saying it was Gerrard's fault, eventhough there is overwhelming evidence it was that Man Utd Fan's fault, is silly.

It happened in like the richest part of Liverpool also.

I Lol'd at Destiny's response


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MUF, like Benneh said, there is nothing for Stevie to "get away with". 

By all Papers I have read, and heard on SSN, it seems it was the Kids fault and him staying with the Child after what had happened took class. He easily could have fled like Lee Hughes or just not given a shit.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> *MUF, like Benneh said, there is nothing for Stevie to "get away with".*
> 
> By all Papers I have read, and heard on SSN, it seems it was the Kids fault and him staying with the Child after what had happened took class. He easily could have fled like Lee Hughes or just not given a shit.


Oi, stop accrediting my work to other people. :side:

Fair play to Stevie for his handling of it. I hope it doesn't hang over him and affect his performance, and while I highly doubt it will, it wouldn't be the first time personal problems have caused a dip in his form.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard shouldn't be getting any special praise though, honestly he did what every other proper human being would have done by stopping and checking on the kid.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Russian billionaire Alisher Usmanov has revealed for the first time that he has long-term ambitions to buy Arsenal.
> *
> Usmanov recently raised his stake in Arsenal to 23% but indicated that he had no plans for a takeover.
> 
> ...



Eh, the league doesn't need all these takeovers.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm bored, so I figured I'd make my Premier League team of the month for September:

*Reina

Sagna - Ferdinand - Laursen - N'Zogbia

Elano - Smertin - Fabregas - Petrov

Adebayor - Keane*

Perhaps Arbeloa should be in, but I haven't seen enough Liverpool matches to make a solid judgment. Also, Elano is out of position but he had to get in really. N'Zogbia may not be a natural left defender either, but that's where he's been played so far this year.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Van Der Sar > Reina this season.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree that Reina probably hasn't been the best goalkeeper this season, nor last month. Rob Green would get it in my opinion.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

From highlights (that's all I've really seen of Liverpool games this month), Reina has been very good. He kept Liverpool in the game at Pompey, and Liverpool just haven't looked like conceding with him there, he's simply made nothing even close to a mistake. I did however overlook Green, he's been very good. Even when West Ham conceded three he still didn't look bad.

As for player of the month, that should go to one of Ferdinand or Fabregas. Manager of the month, Wenger and N'Zogbia for young player of the month.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

True, Reina has been very solid for Liverpool this season, but a lot of that goes to his defence.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with your Arsenal players of the month Destiny .

Fabregas and Adebayor have certainly stood out all month, and Flamini has brought a different; more physical dimension to the midfield. He is rough in the midfield when contending and making use of the ball, which I find to be lacking in the midfield without him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I like to think of Flamini as Arsenal's Gattuso :side:

Sagna should probably be in there instead of Flamini, but I love him too much. I was distraught when Arsenal got Lassana Diarra because I thought that would spell the end of Flamini's Arsenal career, but wiht Gilberto not fully fit he's really taken his chance to claim a place in the first team. But I can't see it lasting too long so I figured I'd get him in my sig while I've still got the chance. 

Sagna probably should have gotten in after his performance against Sevilla though but I'm sure he'll feature in it later.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Mmm I am sure he will make your list this month 

I am hoping that we see more of Hleb this month. Despite being injured recently, I am hoping he picks himself back up from it, and performs positively for the club.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Flamini is a very good under-rated player.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks alot better for Tottenham now.

I dont see them winning on saturday, but a draw looks likely.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Would like us to come up all guns blazing and win, but they'll be up for it and a draw would certainly not surprise me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hopefully this will make Rafa start Torres, although I have a bad feeling already.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Im heading to London tomorrow and Im going to the Arsenal game on Sunday against Sunderland so Im excited


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Michael Carrick is out for 6 weeks.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Ouch, a fractured elbow hurts. McClaren now has a few problems. As does Ferguson. Ferguson really only has one central midfielder left, in Scholes, as Hargreaves and Fletcher are out.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

My guess is he'll move Giggs in with Scholes as normally Giggs is compressed towards the middle anyways and put Anderson or Nani out on the left.

Losing Carrick's fluid passing sucks though, he's one of the best natural passers of the ball in the entire world.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah. Giggs should do alright if Ferguson takes your advice. Carrick will be a huge loss for them. However i see it as a partnership of Scholes and Giggs would be deadly for the opposition, as those two know each other inside out.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Cant say i give a shit.

Stick O'Shea or Pique in the holding role and let Scholes have freedom to attack.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

the only problem with giggs and scholes in the middle together as that it really gives no protection to the defence, but if they were to find a way to work together united will be fine. if not i'm guessing o'shea will play with scholes, assuming he's fit. wigan at home should be a strole through the park so they'll be o.k this weekend, assuming they remember how to score more then 2 goals


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *Cant say i give a shit.*
> 
> Stick O'Shea or Pique in the holding role and let Scholes have freedom to attack.


How nice.

But I agree, let Scholes have the freedom to attack.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *Cant say i give a shit.
> *
> Stick O'Shea or Pique in the holding role and let Scholes have freedom to attack.


Yet you have a go at people who boo their own team?  

I'm not liking the prospect of O'Shea starting tbh.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Cant say i give a shit.
> 
> Stick O'Shea or Pique in the holding role and let Scholes have freedom to attack.


what about owen hargreaves?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rising said:


> what about owen hargreaves?


He's out for a month I believe.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MUF's lack of concern towards his teams player getting injured is slightly disturbing.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Pique will be a world beater in a few years time.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> MUF's lack of concern towards his teams player getting injured is slightly disturbing.


A player who has been shite all season, barring 1 game.

Its called being realistic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Injuries building up though, that would worry me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yawn.

1 game left against a shit team before the international break.

Van Der Sar, Neville and Fletch will be back after that, so there is no need to be worried.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd be more concerned about Liverpool's problems if i were you Ste.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

That Celtic supporter has been banned for life at Parkhead for that incident last night.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pathetic. Fans have ran onto pitches before, ok he shouldn't have done it, but he didn't do anything to Dida. 

I personally think Dida should be banned for life for putting football in the spotlight for ridiculous reasons.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yawn.
> 
> 1 game left against a shit team before the international break.
> 
> Van Der Sar, Neville and Fletch will be back after that, so there is no need to be worried.






> I'd be more concerned about Liverpool's problems if i were you Ste


:flip

The fan getting banned is shite also.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

He was clearly drunk and having a good time, a fine would of done just fine.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

He only stroked him, Dida should be castrated :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

he didn't even touch the area Dida had the ice pack on, he tickled his chest.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dida has always been a baby, he just makes himself look like a fucking idiot.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

To be fair what if the fan had a knife? You cant be too safe with someones life in your hands tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

the fan was running away though, Dida chased him a bit then fell over, very silly.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I know but he shouldnt have

a. attempted to get on the pitch
b. been allowed too

In a way its the clubs fault as they didnt prevent it but they should take full responsibility.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

lmao. i think i heard about this. fell asleep early last night, what actually happened?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure if it's been mention but Carrick is out for 6 weeks, maybe we'll see Anderson get a few more chances now.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah was mentioned earlier, he hasnt played that well for you though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Dida is always going to be a legend for life IMO.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

dav_12345 said:


> lmao. i think i heard about this. fell asleep early last night, what actually happened?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZviLX37sMY


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Dida is a funny guy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He best get punished for that, it was disgraceful. 

Reminded me of Rivaldo in the 2002 World Cup


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He could claim the pain suddenly kicked in though, or something blag like that, to get away with it.


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

Both teams should get punishment really, Celtic for not being able to control their fans and AC Millian for the whole Dida falling incident


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BBC said:


> Man Utd (from): Provisional squad: Kuczszak, Heaton, Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Simpson, Pique, Ronaldo, Scholes, O'Shea, Anderson, Nani, Giggs, Rooney, Saha, Tevez.


I can see Giggs and Scholes in the middle, with Nani and Ronaldo on the wings. I'd rather see Anderson get a chance instead of Giggs though who really hasn't been himself this season.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

O'Shea will play CM and Brown will play right back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Browns a doubt and still might not make the squad, and I'd like to think Fergie would be more attacking than to play O'Shea in the center.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Browns a doubt and still might not make the squad, and *I'd like to think Fergie would be more attacking than to play O'Shea in the center.*


 Me too, but he seems to have some strange fetish for him. :sad: 

Should, probably have it's own thread, but I can't be arsed to make one. 

England squad.
Goalkeepers: Carson, James, Robinson. 

Defenders: Brown, Campbell, A Cole, Ferdinand, Lescott, P Neville, Richards, Shorey, Terry. 

Midfielders: Barry, Bentley, J Cole, Downing, Gerrard, Lampard, Wright-Phillips, Young. 

Strikers: Ashton, Crouch, Defoe, Johnson, Owen, Rooney, Smith.


Nothing too surprising, although the squad seems light on centre mids.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm happy with the England squad, too many strikers though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If Barry and Gerrard don't start together in the middle, I'll riot.


Shall I make a thread?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tomorrow is gonna be my sisters (9 yrs old) 1st game, and her friend is coming too.

Gotta start sometime i suppose.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The TV showings really suck this year. 

This weekends matches are absoulute shit and the Liverpool/United match In December is a 3 o'clock kick off on a saturday. So it won't be on tv will it, by that time?. Same goes for Liverpool/Everton and Arsenal/United.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't be a silly sausage, of course those matches will be on TV they just haven't sorted the TV times/dates yet.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> and the Liverpool/United match In December is a 3 o'clock kick off on a bloody saturday


Decembers matches haven't been sorted for TV yet, fool


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Edit-Bah, person who was telling me this has just realized he's got it wrong.

Still, the match selection this weekend is rubbish, I care very little for any of the matches.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Don't be a *silly sausage*, of course those matches will be on TV they just haven't sorted the TV times/dates yet.


:lmao That made me laugh, my year 1 teacher always called me that. 


So I hit her :side:
I didn't really.



I also agree with the aforementioned point of Giggs in the middle and Nani out on the left. If that was to happen, I could see it all changing around during the game maybe. Nani may move into the middle, Giggs will probably move forward and Rooney will drop to the left. Maybe, I dunno. :side: I'd be a terrible pundit. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as we win I don't care, but I'm hopefully we can score more than 1.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton vs Liverpool is a 12:45pm kick off on a saturday, meaning it will be on Sky


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Everton vs Liverpool is a 12:45pm kick off on a saturday, meaning it will be on Sky


If you weren't such a tortoise you'd realize I'd already edited knowing that the game wasn't on at the time I said.  

A United fan was giving me the info, I checked for myself and it was bull crap.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

With all United's injuries in the centre midfield department, I'd mark if they played Rio Ferdinand there. I've always thought he'd make a good centre midfielder. Although considering how good he's been in defence there's not much of a chance of that happening. Still, I'd mark if it did. Then United could finally give Pique that start he deserves.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ferdinand played as an emergency midfielder a couple of seasons back, he was pretty decent. Though, I'd rather he stayed in defence.

I'm not completely opposed to the idea of O'Shea in the middle, but it doesn't fill me with confidence. He's a good player and all, and he has his good spells, but I don't believe he's the best for the role.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fergie said it will definetly be Giggs or Anderson in midfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And at home against a team like Wigan, we really shouldn't need a defensive minded midfielder anyways.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd still be nice to have someone who can win the ball when you're not in possession. Unless you plan to have 65% possession or more, its always good to at least have a bit of balance in the team. If its out of Giggs and Anderson for the spot, I'd say Giggs would be the better choice as he's experienced and can probably put in a bit of defensive work if need be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our defenders will most likely be playing so high up the pitch if every other home game this season is anything to go by.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hopefully Anderson will get a chance against Wigan. I'd prefer him to play than Giggs.*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah I'm hoping Anderson starts, either, Im confident of a win.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont think Nani and Anderson have played together for United yet, have they?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not for very much time in competitive games that I can remember, but they have in friendlys. Linked up pretty well.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

They would probably make a great partnership if they played together more, i just dont think Ferguson would take out Giggs and some other top players to make room for em' both.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If Liverpool/Man Utd isn't on TV, It was be quite laughable/sad at the same time.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Hopefully Anderson will get a chance against Wigan. I'd prefer him to play than Giggs.*


Giggs all the way. Btw, im very impressed by Nani this season ans Tevez has finally come into form.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Nani has been OK this season, I don't see how Tevez has come into form yet, he didn't do much against Chelsea apart from the header & he had a long range effort against Roma, he'll only get better though which is good.

Im hoping he starts against Wigan & gets a few goals, it would do him good.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thing is Tevez shined in an average team like West Ham, but now he's in a top quality squad, he isn't the go to man all the team and Man Utd don't rely on him like West Ham did. He's yet to prove his worth.

IMO we still should play Rooney & Saha like last season. Look how well that worked for us. Until he got injured in Januray, Saha was unstoppable. Then when it was Rooney & Smith, Rooney was on fire.

Tevez was horrible against Birmingham last weekend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez was much better midweek when he came on and Nani was maybe our best player against Roma, nearly everything went through him and he was involved in nearly all we did.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Young Reds winger Lee Martin has joined Championship side Plymouth Argyle on a three-month loan deal.
> 
> The 20-year-old had loan spells with Rangers and Stoke City last season, but his only appearance for the Reds this season came in the Carling Cup defeat to Coventry City.
> 
> ...


.../.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Doesn't surprise me, hopefully Fergie sells Bardsley.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Tevez was much better midweek when he came on and Nani was maybe our best player against Roma, nearly everything went through him and he was involved in nearly all we did.


It's about time he started to return the investment and hype into him. He was, and still is in danger of being another flop from Argentina.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Bardsley got a chance 2 years ago if i'm thinking of the right guy, never looked like Man Utd quality, suprised they haven't sold him already if it is he guy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> It's about time he started to return the investment and hype into him. He was, and still is in danger of being another flop from Argentina.


What investestment?

The glazers pay his wages, thats all.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

trevez is good player he needs to settle into the team and form a good parternship but united still needs another striker hopefully we will bring some one in January


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Another 1-0 win for us today? I think so.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i think it will be more goals this time hopefully something like 3-0


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Early goal and it'll be around 4-0.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> They would probably make a great partnership if they played together more, i just dont think Ferguson would take out Giggs and some other top players to make room for em' both.


They both played together in United's 2-0 loss to Coventry. I've heard they both looked lively but the whole team didn't connect at all.

And Bardsley is a fair rubbish player. Villa don't even have a right back and he still wasn't judged to be good enough for them. I've heard good things about Johnny Evans so you've got much better right backs coming through the ranks.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bardsley sucks, he should start for United. 

Can't see anything but a United win today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we get an early goal I can see us scoring 3 or 4, hopefully. Anything but a win and I'll be very shocked.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I've never thought much of Wigan, im expecting them to be defeated quite heavily.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Giggs starts which I expect he will, I hope he actually plays well because it's rather depressing how average he's been this season.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Can't see anything other than a comfy win for us today. Depending on how we start we could score 3 or 4. I can see Anderson getting a goal as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wigan will put 11 behind the ball I think, like they did against us, shouldn't matter and United should be able to beat them anyway. But who knows, maybe Wigan could get something, maybe :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect they will have all men behind the ball, but we're getting used to that now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd mark for an Anderson goal today.

I was impressed with him the other night when he came on, there were flashes of real promise and talent. Same with Nani, he's quickly establishing himself. I think they'll be real top class players in a few seasons, and we'll have a very, very talented squad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just what an impressive performance from everyone really, hopefully if Anderson gets a chance he doesn't waste it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I expect they will have all men behind the ball, but we're getting used to that now.


Birmingham didn't put men behind the ball and you were lucky to score against them :agree:

Nevertheless, Wigan shouldn't be too much trouble at Old Trafford. I could see United getting 2 or 3, and I highly doubt Wigan will score.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Do they have any fit strikers? If not this should really be a walk in the park.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh all this we're going to win makes me nervous, thus I'll say we'll draw. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

From what they're saying on a United forum, this is the line up:


Kuszczak

O'Shea
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Ronaldo
Pique
Scholes
Giggs

Tevez
Rooney


Bench - Saha, Nani, Heaton, Anderson, Simpson

I can't confirm that obviously, but they're all saying it, so I thought I'd post here. Eh, Saha on the bench pisses me off. Pique in midfield could be good.

Don't take my word for this being the official team though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking O'Shea in the middle, WIGAN AT FUCKING HOME! Why doesn't he go attacking. Nani on the bench after wednesday is a fucking joke as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> From what they're saying on a United forum, this is the line up:
> 
> 
> Kuszczak
> ...


Dodgy bench if that is true, and quite a few changes. Pique starting seems a tad odd.

What are the odds if you lose there'll still be little mention of you "rotating"? :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Where's the dodgy bench, I don't see it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMFAO! Pique won't start as a mid. Guaranteed. Didn't Fergie say that it would be either Giggs or Anderson as Scholes midfield partner???

Saha on the bench again sucks. Poor guy, he's our top scorer and he's on the bench. :no:

Then again, he's only got 2. But still.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pique starting in midfield seems a baffling choice, put him in defence and let Rio tear up the midfield . And is Brown injured or something because he's been playing very well in right full-back so I can't imagine he'd be dropped.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Where's the dodgy bench, I don't see it.


Simpson? Heaton? That's who you want to turn to if for some reason you can't score? 

Anderson and Saha are ok, but one of them isn't fully match fit and the other has struggled to settle in.... Nani has been excellent and should'vbe even be on the bench

Edit- Yep, Pique is starting.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What are you all talking about, O'Shea is in the middle.....which is still terrible.



KME said:


> Simpson? Heaton? That's who you want to turn to if for some reason you can't score?
> 
> Anderson and Saha are ok, but one of them isn't fully match fit and the other has struggled to settle in....


Heaton is a keeper, Simpson is a defender and Nani/Saha/Anderson are more than good enough to have an impact coming on.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We have Nani, Saha, Anderson on the bench, that's not dodgy.

They've just confirmed Pique starts on Soccer Saturday.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Pique starting in midfield seems a baffling choice, put him in defence and let Rio tear up the midfield . And is Brown injured or something because he's been playing very well in right full-back so I can't imagine he'd be dropped.


 Yeah he is. When the fuck is Neville back? :sad:



KME said:


> *Simpson? Heaton? That's who you want to turn to if for some reason you can't score? *
> 
> Anderson and Saha are ok, but one of them isn't fully match fit and the other has struggled to settle in....


Ones a right back, the other is a keeper. Why would we look at either of them for goals?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

j20 said:


> Yeah he is. When the fuck is Neville back? :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Ones a right back, the other is a keeper. Why would we look at either of them for goals?


You wouldn't, I worded that badly, what I meant was I'd be starting different people so that the bench would look different, but you've gifted a place on the bench to Nani, who should be starting. Saha and Anderson, yeah, both should start really and I still can't see why Pique is starting, or O'Shit.

It's not any weakness with the bench, just the wrong players on it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

O'Shea is the one who shouldn't be starting, why he's in the team ahead of Nani is pathetic. Giggs or Anderson should be in the middle.

Pique getting a start at the back isn't an issue or a problem at all, why it's being made into one I have no idea to be honest.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm quite confident today, which is a bit surprising.

Rooney and Ronaldo to score.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You should be happy O'Shea is starting. According to a football magazine I have from 2003, O'Shea is the new Roy Keane.

Sorry, I just had to make that sick joke. I can understand Fergie wanting to play a slightly defensive player in the centre of the park, but not one he offers nearly nothing in attack. Saha again not being in the first team is another very questionable decision.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fergie also reckons they'll play with one up front and everyone else back behind the ball.

I don't see another 1-0 today, I'd mark so fucking much for a 3-0 or more.

Saha's injured now, lol. Injured in the warm up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Saha's out injured. 

Bad luck.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not laughing, it's really sad and it's really pissing me off...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Only 2 matches being on today is shite. Even more shite is that Man Utd will go top.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> O'Shea is the one who shouldn't be starting, why he's in the team ahead of Nani is pathetic. Giggs or Anderson should be in the middle.
> 
> * Pique getting a start at the back isn't an issue or a problem at all, why it's being made into one I have no idea to be honest.*


 Agreed. He's talented enough on the ball, playing at full back should be no problem for him.


Destiny said:


> You should be happy O'Shea is starting. According to a football magazine I have from 2003, O'Shea is the new Roy Keane.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to make that sick joke. I can understand Fergie wanting to play a slightly defensive player in the centre of the park, but not one he offers nearly nothing in attack. *Saha again not being in the first team is another very questionable decision*.


Roy who? :side:

Yeah it seems pointless him starting against Roma and then being benched against Wigan. IMHO he should be starting instead of Tevez.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It's not funny, but the fact that he's injured so much makes me wonder if he'll ever play more than 3 consecutive games. :side:

Ah well, we'll rely on Tevez and Rooney, I'm sure they can do the job.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I guess this means we'll see both Nani and Anderson at some stage.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Some players are just born to sit on the sidelines. Awful luck really.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't believe Saha is injured again. I hope it's not too serious.  

I'm looking forward to the game, I'd like to see more then one goal scored as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

See how it goes again today, but I'm hopeful Saha isn't really that hurt and it's simply a way of stopping him going away with France.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> See how it goes again today, but I'm hopeful Saha isn't really that hurt and it's simply a way of stopping him going away with France.


I was just thinking that too.

Apparantly Eagles is on the bench now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hopefully Kirkland can have one of those performances keepers have every so often.

Also, lol at that not being a Pen.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't believe only 2 matches on today, how many for tomorrow?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

The other 8 are on tomorrow i believe.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> See how it goes again today, but I'm hopeful Saha isn't really that hurt and it's simply a way of stopping him going away with France.


 Not that it matters to France. He could be in a coma and they'd still call him up. :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Match of the Day, on a Saturday, with only 2 matches on, is just sad


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Why is there only 2 games today anyway


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe because of the Rugby World cup match?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Because of all the teams playing in the Uefa Cup on Thursday Tom.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Vidic goes off hurt, lots of injury worries around United. Pique should fill in at CB.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lukcy for United the international break shit is now.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice to see Anderson get a good long match though.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

For fucks sake, O'Shea's injured as well. Why the fuck is it always our defenders?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

O'Shea off too, Simpson on.....

Quite a few injuries in the Utd camp.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Pique has looked promising today. Good passing and throws so far.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The injuries are mounting up.

You'll nick it around the 70 minutes mark.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The ref has been very awful, the injuries really haven't helped either. We haven't played very good, Tevez has looked lively though. I'm hopeful we can nick it in the second half.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Injuries = not good.

Tevez = awesome, never gives up. 

Pique = Impressive, done what he had to do so far

Referee = fucking blind ****.  Poor decisions imo.


Overall, we should be winning, but I'm ok with this half. Giggs needs to stop taking corners, because they always go near post to a Wigan player. It'll be a better second half.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani should come on for Giggs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tevez is playing like Dirk Kuyt :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> -----------------VDS-------------------
> Neville------Brown---Vidic--------Silvestre
> --------------Hargreaves-----------------
> ----------Gibson-----Carrick--------------
> ...



Seen that on another site. Made me laugh, even though I shouldn't :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Tevez is playing like Dirk Kuyt :side:


That thought did actually cross my mind. :$


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't think the injuries are that serious, but we have a few weeks off now thankfully for them to heal.

Another poor first half performance, but we always get the win in the second half.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Great goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fantastic goal from Tevez, finally _*1-0*_!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*WHAT.A.FUCKING.GOAL! TEVEZ!!!*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Absoloute Magic.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Whoa, good effort from Koumas.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good old Ronny, game over.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

OMG We've scored 2!!!!!.  Ronnie.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good grief, 2-0, United must have been taking some steroids. 

Wigan suck, can't even beat or compete with this United team with injuries, usueless. Everyone else but Chelsea have held them a bit, but no, not Wigan  

Game over.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*2-0!!!!! Good positioning from Ronaldo. 2 more goals please *


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Good to see Ronaldo scoring again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Good to see Ronaldo scoring again.


Don't you support Arsenal? You like United far too much for a fan of a rival team 



And United signing that Best Midfield in the World song gets more annoying every week, they sing it a bit then it fades out.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Valencia on, Olembe off. Great save from Kuscszak. Thoughts on Olembe?*

EDIT - KME, you don't have to support United to enjoy watching Ronaldo scoring again, you have to be a football fan.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Power said:


> *Valencia on, Olembe off. Great save from Kuscszak. Thoughts on Olembe?*
> 
> EDIT - KME, you don't have to support United to enjoy watching Ronaldo scoring again, you have to be a football fan.


How can you enjoy Rivals players scoring? :shocked: 

I enjoy watching them play sometimes but always hope there will be no end result, otherwise the team wins and get advantages in the Prem. 

Not cool.

3-0. United look back to their best. Hope Wigan get relegated for sucking so hard today :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ronnie again 3-0.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*3-0! Pique, Rooney, Ronaldo, Net.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I only hope United win when their in a title race with Chelsea or playing Italian scum.

I was hoping for a magic Skoko moment but its not going to happen


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hate watching anyone assosciated with United scoring, thus why I am not watching now.

They need to actually sing so we can make out the words to that song.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not what you would call i die hard fan, i live in the US which makes it hard for me to go to matches unless i go to stay with my dad in the UK, i prefer watching good soccer rather than supporting one team, but yeah Arsenal are my favourites.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Nearly 4-0 from Ronnie, and it really should have been.*

*Off goes Tevez, motm possibly. Great performance.*​


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Back to our best, killin' jobbers.  4-0.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

4

And "football" please, not "soccer" :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'm not what you would call i die hard fan, i live in the US which makes it hard for me to go to matches unless i go to stay with my dad in the UK, i prefer watching good soccer rather than supporting one team, but yeah Arsenal are my favourites.


I'm a bit like that too, but I must admit I'm very attached to Arsenal. 



> I hate watching anyone assosciated with United scoring, thus why I am not watching now.


I'm not watching it either. I'm trying to study 

I'll watch the battle of the claret and blue though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

4-0, thank god I am now not watching, couln't take more goals from them.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Rooney really has deserved this goal. 4-0. *

*Paul Scharner, what a heel :frustrate Crippling two players.*

*Full-time at Old Trafford. MOTM picks please. Mine is Ronaldo, but the entire team played brilliantly today, bar Kuzcszak (nothing to do really).*
_
Sorry, double post._


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's more fucking like it, could have had 5 or 6 at least, but 4 will do for me today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Have to go with Bent for MOTM

United top, played more games than the rest of us though. 

Puts pressure on the rest of the top 4, but lets face it, United were always going to be right up there before long.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucking awesome.


Tevez MOTM for me, easily.

Brilliant second half performance, defence did very well. Evra, Simpson and Pique were brilliant, as was Rio with organising everything.

Rooney scoring was great, as was Tevez and Ronaldo getting goals. Tevez's goal was good.


I'm well pleased. 4-0 is a very good result.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh. in effect, it is the same as a 1-0 win :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson showed glimpses of what he's capable of, and we honestly aren't at our best yet. Let the good times roll.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Agreed about Anderson, at times he completely owned the hell out of Wigan. 

Fergie's pretty pleased.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

The team was fantastic in the second half, I thought Anderson was great. Tevez's goal was awesome.

4-0 is more like it. Top of the league. 

For at least a day. :side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I'm not watching it either. I'm trying to study
> 
> I'll watch the battle of the claret and blue though.


Sif study, football > study. Watching Wigan get battered was pretty amusing, it really was only a matter of time before they cracked at the back.

The game against West Ham is a very winnable one for Villa and would be our fourth straight win at home. Some people are tipping us to be shaky at the back because of the poor showing at WHL but I think we'll recover and Martin Laursen will rally quite well!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I suppose I'll watch the Villa game. Not much else to do.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United winning gets me more worried for tomorrow. I can quite easily see Spurs getting a result if Torres doesn't start. If they do, United will be in a better position than us


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You can't really predict a Liverpool game at the moment, you never know how they'll play or who'll play.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Depends on what Spurs side turns up. If they up their game I can see them winning.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

4-0, fucking awesome. And wih a shit load of injuries too.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Wigan stopped trying by the end, totally switched off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't say that, they tried more than Chelsea did.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So glad that Anderson had a good match. Been really high on him since I first saw him playing for Porto. Simpson had a good debut too. United's back four is sorted for the future. Simpson, Evans, Pique and Shawcross are all promising players. 4-0 great result and good to see Tevez play well.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Sif study, football > study. Watching Wigan get battered was pretty amusing, it really was only a matter of time before they cracked at the back.
> 
> The game against West Ham is a very winnable one for Villa and would be our fourth straight win at home. Some people are tipping us to be shaky at the back because of the poor showing at WHL but I think we'll recover and Martin Laursen will rally quite well!


Don't worry, I'm watching Villa. And I watched Victory. With the amount of work I have I can't afford to watch three games of football.

Martin Laursen is the sex. I don't know why anyone would think West Ham have a good chance of scoring; their two strikers, Cole and Ashton, are good in the air, but Villa's two centre-halves, Laursen and Knight are two of the best at defending aerially in the league. Also, I like Camera's idea. He knew he couldn't beat Laursen to the header, so why not hand-ball it in the net. Nice try.

Gardner again smashing in a free kick. That seems to work well with teams who can't organise their wall right or keepers who can't position themselves properly. Villa are dominating and look good value on the break, I can't see there being any other result than a Villa win.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Tevez played really well, as did Anderson.

Wigan did a good job for around 60 minutes, but then we proved to much for them.

Hopefully Spurs will do the job for us tomorrow. 

1-2, Keane & Kaboul. :agree:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Destiny said:


> He knew he couldn't beat Laursen to the header, so why not hand-ball it in the net. Nice try.


From first sight I thought he'd actually scored.  

Gardner yet again with the free kick, somehow I knew he was going to take it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jonn07 said:


> Tevez played really well, as did Anderson.
> 
> Wigan did a good job for around 60 minutes, but then we proved to much for them.
> 
> ...


But Arsenal are playing Sunderland?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You can't really predict a Liverpool game at the moment, you never know how they'll play or who'll play.


True, it's all too inconsistant. 


*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Arbeloa

Pennant - Gerrard - Mascherano - Babel

Torres - Kuyt​*
Must be the team if we want to win, fuck the rotation, our players should up for it, all have something to prove. Young guys like Babel and Nando won't need rest, and the others around them are either resilliant players or young and able to keep playing. 

Or we could try

*Reina 

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Arbeloa

Pennant - Gerrard - Mascherano - Benayoun

Torres - Babel​*
Why not give Babel a go up front? He says he can do it, what better time to try than when we need points and our other strikers, minus Torres, look out of ideas?

I'm desperate for a win.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

That's what i was thinking, you should be way mroe concerned about us than those Jobbers Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good to see Chelsea down to 9th.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Killer K said:


> That's what i was thinking, you should be way mroe concerned about us than those Jobbers Liverpool.


:lmao 

Sure. 

And people got on at us when we were happy with our good start?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool should win tomorrow, but I can see Spurs going to Anfield very hungry and desperate for 3 much needed points, just wish it was on TV.....


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I've got a funny feeling about a 3-3 or a 4-4, both are very attacking sides, and i tihnk they will leave a lot open at the back as both will be desperate for a win. Should be interesting.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The games on tv tommorow make me want to commit suicide. Liverpool/Sours should be on tv. I'll probably listen to the radio, despite hating it. 

We also need the points, hopefully we really have a go at Spurs. If we fail to score past a defense that concedes 3 to the likes of Fulham I'll be pissed off. I'll be pretty annoyed at conceding too, we should be able to hold them out, we did last year. 

I'm nervous


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It should definetly be, Reading & Derby are on instead along with another game. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> It should definetly be, Reading & Derby are on instead along with another game. :side:


Derby on Sky, joy  

Pompey are on too, whoever they're playing


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank god we didn't throw that one away. 

Upto 5th.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I've got a funny feeling about a 3-3 or a 4-4, both are very attacking sides, and i tihnk they will leave a lot open at the back as both will be desperate for a win. Should be interesting.


Liverpool don't concede those sort of numbers at Anfield. Although without Agger their a little weaker than usual at the back.

Villa beat West Ham 1-0, just as I predicted. I love the commentators description of Laursen, "He's a winner". Which is true. Villa have only lost once in the last 20 time Laursen has played the whole ninety minutes, and that was away to City we're even United lost. Good performance by Villa's back four, they seem a really solid, particularly at home.

One worry for Villa I've noticed this season, is that whenever Reo-Coker gets booked (which is a lot) you start to get very little possession. I think Barry could have done a lot more closing down than he did today. Despite Laursen's greatness, I'll have to say that Knight was the real star in defence today, MOTM.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Good thing is that last season we'd have probably drawn a game like that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great win for Villa, West Ham aren't doing so clever though, is that 3 Prem losses on the bounce? Arsenal - Newcastle - Villa. Though those are all very understandable losses. 

I've began to notice how much we miss Agger and Xabi, our creativeness starts with Agger (second best passer in our team) then with Xabi (best passer) and then with the attackers. They are so much more creative than Masch, who is more suited to nitty gritty games, not free flowing ones, or Sissoko who tends to do ok against smaller teams. 

Even without them though I expect to win against Tottenham at Anfield. United started their good run against Tottenham at OT, we need to do the same.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I forgot you're missing Alonso, he really is missed in the center with his great creative play.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We're so long ball without him, and the worst part about that is when we do play the long balls if Crouch is playing it gets blamed on him, despite the fact he was our top scorer last year.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Utd back to their scoring ways. Lovely 4-0 win and hopefully the injuries aren't too serious.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Very good win for us today, Getting some goals finally . Quite alot of great performances from the likes of Ronaldo, Rooney, Tevez, Anderson and Simpson did really well too.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anderson has potential to be better than Scholes.

Hes fast, skillfull, can pass, he tracks back, can tackle has a good shot.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He can yeah, he was pretty good today.

Good to see he can tackle too, unlike Scholes.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah his passing was great, I was really impressed with him. Come on alot in the last few matches. I'm sure him and Nani will turn out to be great signings, We will be unstoppable when Anderson, Nani, Rooney, Ronaldo and Tevez are in their prime.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just realised we have a full team of 1st teamers injured (missing today):

Van Der Sar

Neville - Brown - Vidic - Silvestre

Carrick - Hargreaves - O'Shea
Fletcher-------------------------------------Park
Saha​
Yet, no one mentions it :no:

Although i dont think Saha is injured, i just think its Fergie getting out of the france games.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

We still won 4-0 aswell. Really happy with todays game. I hope this is a sign of things to come. Neville hasnt played in 6 months, I'm not suprised its that long. I thought I heard he was coming back.

Also whats wrong with VDS?.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:
 

> Although i dont think Saha is injured, i just think its Fergie getting out of the france games.


That's what I said eailer, he may have a tiny bit of pain but Fergie made sure he didn't put on a bench as a way of stopping him going on International duty.

Rooney, Ronaldo and Tevez is starting to look like a great team, they linked up really well today.

In the second half Anderson was much better and gave me more faith he'll be fantastic in time.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Also whats wrong with VDS?.


He got injured at half-time against Birmingham, can't remember what it was now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Just realised we have a full team of 1st teamers injured (missing today):
> 
> Van Der Sar
> 
> ...


Matter of fact, all the points you just made were achnowledged by Enigma and Role Model earlier. 

Nice effort though


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Just realised we have a full team of 1st teamers injured (missing today):
> 
> Van Der Sar
> 
> ...


I mentioned it a few pages back. 


I'm also liking the trio of Tevez, Rooney and Ronaldo. It'll be so awesome if they play like they did today. 

Which brings me back to what SAF said before the Lisbon game. About them becoming a modern 'Holy Trinity'. Thoughts? Can they become another Law, Charlton and Best? I don't like comparing players, and nobody will ever be as good as those three IMO, but is it possible?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd think not but who knows, it's far too early to tell, but the past two games from Tevez has put away some of my fears of him and Rooney up front.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez will become a united idol. The reaction he got when coming off was amazing, not seen a player get a reaction like that for years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's a hard working bastard that's for sure, his touch can be a little off at times, as can his passing, but I think we'll be seeing great things from him this season and many seasons to come.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with that.


Anderson was impressive today too, his passing was brilliant, some of them reminded me of Scholes. Impressed me too when he got back to break up Wigan's attacks.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He'll be a modern day cantona, not as good obviously, but the fans will love him just as much.

Argentina chants ringing around OT again was very nice.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> 
> Anderson was impressive today too, his passing was brilliant, some of them reminded me of Scholes. Impressed me too when he got back to break up Wigan's attacks.



His tracking back was good, I'd like to have seen him attack a little more, but I guess we needed someone in the middle doing some defensive work.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was far more impressed with Tevez today. 

Wish you wouldn't act like you worship the ground he walks on though Thomas, you ripped the shit out of him when he was settling in. You must have known he'd eventually play well. 

He got a good reaction because he played well, don't you do that to all players? I don't know about him being a United idol, he'll certainly be very good though,.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Wish you wouldn't act like you worship the ground he walks on though


He got an amazing reaction when coming off, thats all i said.

Similar to what Cantona recieved when he was here.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Did your sis enjoy the game MUF?

I didnt see the game as i was watching the rugby D) but it seems like utd have finally "clicked" dammit, would you guys agree?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> He got an amazing reaction when coming off, thats all i said.
> 
> Similar to what Cantona recieved when he was here.


Big comparison to make and it shows you obviously show alot of faith in him, that you really didn't show before. 

because I'm assuming you were one of the people giving him a good reaction right?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Of course i was. I didn't want him before because i didn't think he work, but he has clearly started to.


I luv Mickie James said:


> Did your sis enjoy the game MUF?


I think so, said it was a bit too loud though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

^ That's what I thought too, I didn't like the idea of Rooney/Tevez either, but they've worked pretty well today and against Roma.



Role Model said:


> His tracking back was good, I'd like to have seen him attack a little more, but I guess we needed someone in the middle doing some defensive work.


I think his attacking will come, but with the injuries today, it was really his job to defend. He got forward quite a bit though.

I like the look of Simpson (as a player, not in a gay way :side and I think he'll get a few more chances this season. Was a bit shaky at first, but that was expected. Nice cross for Rooney too, he was bombing forward quite a bit as well.

Apart from Tevez, I'd say Evra gets a shout as MOTM. Won most tackles, and that one when one Wigan player was through on goal (his names escapes me) was top class.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Did your sis enjoy the game MUF?
> 
> I didnt see the game as i was watching the rugby D) *but it seems like utd have finally "clicked" dammit, would you guys agree?*


Kind of, but we're still not at our best.


Pique was quality today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL, Australia lost in the Rugby.

I'm a bit worried that United are just going to rip apart the Premier League now, just like last year. Its seems as though they've already had their bad patch and they still won most of their games in that patch. Well I'll just have to hope you have another bad patch because come Christmas, I hope your not clearly in front, I'd like to have a decent title race without Chelsea involved for once.

At least Arsenal should still be on the top at the end of the weekend.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd love an Arsenal/United title race, those were some nervy, yet awesome, days. The mind games between Wenger and Ferguson were brilliant, and the matches were always so so important.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well 3rd of November, Arsenal/Utd is looking like an interesting/big game, chance for Arsenal to make the gap bigger, or a chance for Utd to take control. Of course there is a few league games before that so things may have changed at the top by then.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well 3rd of November, Arsenal/Utd is looking like an interesting/big game, chance for Arsenal to make the gap bigger, or a chance for Utd to take control. Of course there is a few league games before that so things may have changed at the top by then.


We've got Villa and Boro before that, which I think we'll win, and I reckon we'll go into the Arsenal game with good momentum, which always helps.




ManUtd.com said:


> *Sir Alex Ferguson has indicated that United’s injury situation may not be as bad as first feared despite losing Nemanja Vidic, John O’Shea and Louis Saha through injury against Wigan.*
> 
> Saha aggravated his knee in the warm-up and was forced to withdraw from the squad after initially being down as a substitute.
> 
> ...


Seems that Saha was withdrawn so he'd be out of the France squad. Doesn't bother me though.

They don't seem like very serious injuries, so I'd expect them to be back soon, which is good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tbh the team we had playing for most of today looked more than capable of beating Villa at their place seeing as we always win there and Boro at home even though that's typically a tough game.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good news that the injuries arent too serious. Hopefully Saha and Vidic will withdraw from international duty. Saha always gets injured with France and Man U need Vidic to stay fit.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think Arsenal could go into the match with United overdue a loss. At least its at home so we could take something out of it. Particularly if Hargreaves is still out then. We'll have to wait and see I guess. Arsenal away at Liverpool is the round before that so if we can somehow when there, then I'll be very comfident, although I doubt we will.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I think so, said it was a bit too loud though.


At times in the 1st half it was silent though, expected but still.

Thats a bit cheeky by Fergie if its true about Saha.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> At times in the 1st half it was silent though, expected but still.
> 
> *Thats a bit cheeky by Fergie if its true about Saha.*


It's pretty clever though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MUF, what are the words to the best midfield in the world song?

Also, I mark for the sudden change of opinion on Tevez, after two games. Saying he will be as good as Cantona after two games, from saying he is a useless **** is silly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> *At times in the 1st half it was silent though*, expected but still.


Like at every ground then. The crowd was crazy loud when the first two goals went in, you heard the microphones crackle and that doesn't happen often at any ground.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness, if 76,000 or whatever isn't loud, it would be quite shite.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

There are around 30000 more people than other grounds though , i said it was to be expected anyway, flip.



> It's pretty clever though.


Still cheeky :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> At times in the 1st half it was silent though, expected but still.


It was never silent, although not as loud as Tuesday night. 

The fucking speakers keep getting turned down because our songs ivolve swear words. Does my head in,


> MUF, what are the words to the best midfield in the world song?


We dont have a song about the midfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Didn't know Arsenal had Liverpool away before we play them, good timing really, although I couldn't really predict that result judging by Liverpools up and down form.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> It was never silent, although not as loud as Tuesday night.
> 
> We dont have a song about the midfield.



It obviously was silent in between one of your many songs 

Well what are the words to the song that goes like Our best midfield song.

EDIT: I'm unaware of where the speakers are in Anfield.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have no idea what your going on about. Seriously.

Oh, i get you now.

Follow follow follow, cause United are going to moscow. There'll be thousands of reds, getting pissed off their heads, cause united are going to moscow.

We've been singing that for years, but obviously the destination changes.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> It was never silent, although not as loud as Tuesday night.


Cuz, ask Alan Green, obviously not silent silent, but there was almost no noise at a few points in the first half, im not boying it as it was an early kick off and you were playing crap.



> Didn't know Arsenal had Liverpool away before we play them, good timing really, although I couldn't really predict that result judging by Liverpools up and down form.


Up and down? Were unbeaten and conceded no goals from open play. Argubly one bad result in our whole league campaign.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alan Green's a ****, I hate him so much.



Dre said:


> MUF, what are the words to the best midfield in the world song?
> 
> Also, I mark for the sudden change of opinion on Tevez, after two games. Saying he will be as good as Cantona after two games, from saying he is a useless **** is silly.


He said he'd be an icon like Cantona, not as good as him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Same thing :evil:

MUF, the song with this tune:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayivhplxuwM


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Up and down? Were unbeaten and conceded no goals from open play. Argubly one bad result in our whole league campaign.


You're playing average, nothing special, I was being kind when I said up and down.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Alan Green's a ****, I hate him so much.


Yep, his biast towards Liverpool and against us is pathetic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, hopefully this is our bad patch. It won't have been as costy as in the past, and we normally shine around Christmas time. I'm shitting one about tomorrow though.

Ian Rush > Phil Thompson > All.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Green is great when he's doing England games, but when he's doing either a Utd or Liverpool game he's really bad.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL at MUF owning Ste with that song 


It's not that Green's a bad commentator (in fact, I think he's decent), its just the stupid petty comments he comes out with.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Green is fantastic at what he does, but his love for Liverpool and clear dislike for us really hinders him and takes him down a peg or two.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> LOL at MUF owning Ste with that song
> 
> 
> It's not that Green's a bad commentator (in fact, I think he's decent), its just the stupid petty comments he comes out with.


MUF posted a different song. The one being sung recently doesn't sound like the one he posted. You can't really make out your new one, it dies out after the first bit, perhaps its the "location of the speakers" like MUF sometinmes says.

Also, Green is a legendary commentator.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> LOL at MUF owning Ste with that song


They obviously took the tune of us and stuck their own lyrics in.

But we cant speak bad about Liverpool fans.


KME said:


> MUF posted a different song. The one being sung recently doesn't sound like the one he posted. You can't really make out your new one, it dies out after the first bit, perhaps its the "location of the speakers" like MUF sometinmes says.


There isn't another song with that tune.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> LOL at MUF owning Ste with that song
> 
> 
> It's not that Green's a bad commentator (in fact, I think he's decent), its just the stupid petty comments he comes out with.




He is yet to reply to my youtube link.

EDIT: He has weakly

I can't stand Andy Gray, he bums the fuck out of THE PEOPLE'S CLUB. Saying that, we have our fair share of fans :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The one he posted seems like what I've heard though. 

Also, on a totally unrelated note, I'm about to rearrange my United posters to cover one wall, with Alan Smith taking the space in the middle :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> The one he posted seems like what I've heard though.


It is the one you've heard and I've heard, there isn't another one.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> They obviously took the tune of us and stuck their own lyrics in.
> 
> But we cant speak bad about Liverpool fans.
> 
> There isn't another song with that tune.


Our song isn't like the one you posted, so I doubt that. 

You always do. 

Apparently there is because a number of us have heard it. Of course you won't say you've heard it, because you hate Liverpool, but why would we make it up? We all notice it every week... 

No big deal, but I do want to know the words.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> The one he posted seems like what I've heard though.


Thats cause it is, but since we've been singing that for years, Liverpool fans will claim it isn't.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought that was the song also 

There's a We Won It 5 Times in Istanbul one aswell.

EDIT: O yeah MUF 

What are the words then?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uqfZfd3RWw


I've heard that being sung, and it sounds like the midfield song which you claim we've copied. So MUF was right.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think you Pool fans what to hear something and because on TV it sounds like something but in reality it isn't that, if that makes sense. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't see how that could have been being sung for years though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uqfZfd3RWw
> 
> 
> I've heard that being sung, and it sounds like the midfield song which you claim we've copied. So MUF was right.


Thats where i go pre-match. Its awesome.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Alan green, apart from his sometimes justified hate for refs is a freaking lege.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Most of the Pubs around Anfield have to much violence in to actually make me go to. The only one i ever go to is the Royal Oak before Everton games, less violence there.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Thats where i go pre-match. Its awesome.


Looks like a good place to be.


Also,
http://www.footballchants.org/viewChants.php?divs=D0&teams=18&let=F&club=Manchester United&p=1
Go down, to the 'Follow, follow, follow' bit. Added 2002. Go figure.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

My Dad used to go the Albert in the 80s but after getting mugged and called a "brown twat" by some retard (2 different incidents) and the fact its always packed means we now go to "Dodds", its got 2 floors :side:.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I went the Albert for a while before the CL Semi last year actually. Very fun.

Strange I have never heard it before we began singing it clearly. Everton have one very similar to follow follow follow shit also.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Park Hotel at Hillsboro is pretty decent since it's also my local, seeing as I live on the doorstep of the ground.

Kicks off from time to time, especially during England games, but it's a good boozer.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The songs sound similar. 

Alot of songs are generally based off a general tune, I wouldn't be surprised if that tune has been going round for years just with different words. 

That clears up what the song is though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Looks like a good place to be.
> 
> 
> Also,
> ...


Starting singing that version when we drew Rangers in the CL. But there were a couple before that too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> The songs sound similar.
> 
> Alot of songs are generally based off a general tune, I wouldn't be surprised if that tune has been going round for years just with different words.
> 
> That clears up what the song is though.


I'm glad that'll be the end of the endless posts of 'THAT'S OUR SONG THOSE BASTARDS R STEALING OUR SONG!!!!!11!!!1 :cuss:  :frustrate :gun: :evil: :banplz:'.

:side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Follow, follow, follow,
> Because United are going to Glasgow,
> And there'll be thousands of Reds,
> And we'll be pissed out our heads,
> ...



k, done now. :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Served2Dretbh.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

They didnt follow tho cuz thur teem sukd :side:

werz istanbul btw? :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Follow, follow, follow,
> Because United are going to Glasgow,
> We'll be Champions again,
> That makes it 8 out of 10,
> And the first to do 4 in a rooooooow.


That was my favourite version.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll mark when you get knocked out and can't sing that for another year :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

My comment about Istanbul made me laugh :side:


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Man, this whole having matches on a sunday thing has gotta stop, i mean 2 Premiership matches on Saturday and only one kicks off at 3 o' clock, that is piss-poor. I can understand that some teams played on thursday but when they're getting paid so much money they shouldn't need rest. Reading and Derby face each other tomorrow but didn't even play in mid-week so why didn't they play today, there's no point in watching MOTD unless you're a Man Utd or Villa fan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So many good games tomorrow yet the shit ones are on TV, that's what is really disappointing and annoying.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

They have to have matches on a Sunday. I always look forward to the Super Sundays but they should never have 8 matches. They should only have 2 or 3. 

It's due to the European fixtures. The people who should play on Sunday should be the Uefa Cup teams. Champions League teams should play on Saturday.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Move all UEFA cup games to a weds tbh


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> What investestment?
> 
> The glazers pay his wages, thats all.


9 Million for the loan as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Move all UEFA cup games to a weds tbh


Then it would be respected even less than it is now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The matches on the TV tomorrow doesn't bother me personally, as I'll be at Anfield, but it is shite choices.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im alright because the sports channel over here shows every game  

Hopefully Arsenal can get the win and go top again.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

> Germany goalkeeper Jens Lehmann is confident he will return for Arsenal when he recovers from injury because he says Manuel Almunia has failed to prove he is ready to displace him.
> .....
> Lehmann, 37, made two blunders in three matches at the start of the season which cost Arsenal goals.
> 
> Since then Spaniard Almunia, 30, has let in two goals in eight matches, and none in his last four.


I know in the past Lehmann has played brilliantly for us, but those blunders have certainly given him a bad look for the fans.. Almunia has shown a lot of talent this season, but despite that, I still believe Lehmann will be picked ahead of Almunia once Lehmann is ready.

Almunia still has quite a bit to learn before being seen as a first choice keeper, but I believe he has proven himself to be a great keeper in these first few games.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Regardless of whether or not he deserves to be selected as first choice keeper, for some reason I really don't like the arrogance that comes out of him. He almost insults Almunia when saying stuff like this and I've read stuff calling Almunia "not worthy". I don't care how good a keeper Almunia is, that isn't the kind of thing you should be saying about team mates. Let the football do the talking.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lehmann's a dick, hate the man. Arsenal are better off without someone who's that much of a moron.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Those did seem like arrogant comments. Almunia has done a very fine job in net. I'd say let them compete against each other for a few matches, and then decide upon the number one keeper.

Which when it's all said and done...........will be probably be Lehmann.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Lehmann's a dick, hate the man. Arsenal are better off without someone who's that much of a moron.


Then they should get rid of Wenger while they're at it.

But seriously, Almunia has impressed me a lot. He's 30, and probably has 5-10 years left. Lehmann probably won't play next season, when he'd be 38? Arsenal need to look to the future, and it doesn't lie with Lehmann.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> _*Liverpool boss Rafa Benitez is eager to cash in on Peter Crouch in January.*_
> 
> Click Here
> The Mail on Sunday says Benitez's patience with his centre-forward has finally snapped after Crouch's lacklustre performance in the 1-0 midweek defeat by Marseille and he is unlikely to play against Tottenham today.
> ...


Wasn't he the top scorer last season? I'd be happy to see him leave Liverpool as I still feel he could do a job for them.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Crouch isnt being played at all so it would be a good investment, although i feel if he did play he would do a better job than some of the players like Voronin.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Crouch has been a great player for Liverpool over the last couple of seasons, It would be a mistake to let him go.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Then they should get rid of Wenger while they're at it.


LOL. Like most managers, Wenger does make some questionable decisions, but at the end of the day you only have to look at what he's done for the club to know he's the right man in charge. End of story.



> Arsenal need to look to the future, and it doesn't lie with Lehmann.


Almunia really isn't the future either. Fabianski is where it's at. I agree with everything Lehmann has said, as it stands he's our best keeper regardless of the recent blunders, and while he might be slightly unprofessional at times, but he's a gritty old bastard with a winning mentality. I look forward to him returning to our first team.

Also Crouch leaving would be good for Liverpool. They can cut out the long ball crap as with the players they've got they are better than that, You only have too look to Babel, Kuyt, Torres, Gerrard, and Alonso to see theirs a lot of technical prowess in the team, and if they can get a good player to replace Crouch they'll be better off for it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wouldnt be a smart move letting Crouch go. He can still do a good job Liverpool as a 3rd choice striker.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Even when Crouch isn't playing they still at times play like a long ball team and look for that ball far too much though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Liverpool would be fools not to play Kuyt and Torres upfront against Spurs. Their both clever players who could break down the inexperience of Spurs defence. People have been giving Kaboul big wraps for his goals, but I don't think he's a natural centre-half and it really shows and while he may have a big physical presence, he's guilty of making a lot of mistakes and he's a rather poor marker too. Dawson has been in poor form too, he seems to be much better when King's around to help him out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still pissed that no decent games are on today. :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Wasn't he the top scorer last season? I'd be happy to see him leave Liverpool as I still feel he could do a job for them.


It would be sad to see him go, but we have other, better strikers now. Hopefully this gives Babel some chances up front.

I don't think we play solely because of Crouch, Alonso, Agger and Babel haven't played he last few games and they are the sort of people who look for a pass, their replacements (Riise, Hyypia and Mascherano) would all rather just pelt the ball long. The sooner we get those guys back the better, hopefuly Babel starts today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I honestly can't get over how shit the two Sky games are today when you have 3 of the top 4 teams playing, to not even be showing one of them is shit.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The games on today really are kill yourself bad. 

Reading/Derby is a relegation match, and it's early in the season, there is absoulutely no need for it to be on Sky. 

Can't believe they elected the 2 matches they have over Liverpool/Spurs which is probably the biggest clash of the day, or perhaps even Arsenal/Sunderland, you know give it some big name status. 

Who is going to tune it to watch Derby, Reading or Pompey? Not many people methinks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Those matches will only attract viewers who are fans of those teams, no one else will give a shit. I'll listening to the radio or looking for streams to some of the interesting games.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

In Aus, we can choose from all the games on today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah well, we don't get raped by kangaroos on a daily basis, thus we win.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah well, we don't get raped by kangaroos on a daily basis, thus we win.


lol. 

I find it strange that England don't get all the games when Aus does. We have multi-view, so you can choose between all the games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well it's so people still go to the games and to keep the magic of the game alive, if all or most of the games were on TV every Saturday chances are attendences would be even lower, it's those sorts of reasons.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, true.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

pompeyfan said:


> Lehmann probably won't play next season, when he'd be 38? Arsenal need to look to the future, and it doesn't lie with Lehmann.


Rumour has it that Lehmann wanted to leave in the last transfer window to join one of the Bundesliga teams, so he will probably leave in January.

I think Arsenal are also in talks with possibly getting the Celtic 1st choice keeper (can't remember his name :$).


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arthur Bouruc? 

He'd be expensive, Celtic were outraged at how much Gordon cost, chances are they'd make Bouruc even more expensivce.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Crap, I miss the first 8 minutes and Arsenal have already scored.  Who got the goal?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

get in. RVP (van persie) got it with a free kick. 4 in 4 for him now


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

KME said:


> Arthur Bouruc? He'd be expensive


Luckily Wenger has 70 million to spend


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh dear. 3-0 already. Laughable really.

Edit It's 2-1. I must have been hallucinating (again).


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Championship should get some extra funding, the teams that come up are just whipping boys alot of the time. 

Arsenal seem to be cruising.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sunderland needed that goal, hopefully they can build on it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Possible come back now hopefully. 

Still see Le Arse winning


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

4-1 me thinks.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think it'll be 3-1.

I'd mark so fucking hard for a 2-2 draw, but I don't see that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, what have I missed when playing football :side:

Can't wait for the match today, hope it has that big match feel.

Also, Rafa will sell Crouch, but it is rather silly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Edit It's 2-1. I must have been hallucinating (again).


It was 3-0 at one stage, but the linesman decided to make a funny joke. Diaby's been robbed of two goals now 



> Still see Le Arse winning


Le Arse? I believe it's pronounced as L'Arse :side:

Sunderland had a pretty decent spell midway through the first half but hopefully we can settle down and win this thing.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

An alright first half for us, just need to come out now and get a goal then we will be cruising again.

EDIT: 2-2 shocking.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2 bloody 2, shame Arsenal will still win.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

fuck. 2-2. some jabroni that i can't remember the name of scored.

we seriously can't drop points here, but i'm confident


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

C'mon you black cats, hang on.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

A draw would be my prefered result out of all the 3 available, so United aren;t top at International break


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No bloody chance sadly, it would be fantastic though. If Sunderland can get another maybe they could get a draw.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm shocked to see it at 2-2! I still believe Arsenal will pull away with the victory though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No bloody chance sadly, it would be fantastic though. If Sunderland can get another maybe they could get a draw.


I think it's obvious L'Arse will score again, so Sunderland should really get a goal now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Mum is a gorm, she wants to leave at 1.40 for some strange reason, when we could leave an hour later, and still get there in time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hang on Sunderland, hang on!!!!!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

sunderland have probably scored to quickly as its almost certainly going to be 50 minutes of pressure from us, and theres know way they can hold on for that long


----------



## Matt K (Jan 2, 2006)

Man that ball smack bang in the center of that post was so unlucky. I hope Arsenal can still score again


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Feck, Arsenal winning. 


Eh, Sunderland did pretty well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Silly old Sunderland. They were the better team as well. 

RVP with the winner.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

3-2? Ugh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

COME ON SUNDERLAND GET AN EQUALISER!!!!!!!!!


 I was ready to mark.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

thank fuck for that. need a couple more now


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bah, Sunderland nearly scored.


----------



## Matt K (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow that was close, Was almost a great goal but Jones couldnt finish it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

KME said:


> Silly old Sunderland. *They were the better team as well*.
> 
> RVP with the winner.


 

Lovely bit of skill by Theo to set up Van Persie. Gilberto on now to hold the ball up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Overrated said:


> Lovely bit of skill by Theo to set up Van Persie. Gilberto on now to hold the ball up.


They were playing absoulutely fine, having no problems and deserved the point, at the time they conceded they were playing better.

Edit- Rob Styles, the dickhead, red card for Paul McShane.


----------



## Matt K (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow that deserved a yellow card at most and im going for Arsenal


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rob Styles is at it again with his bad decisions, he had a rubbish view of that as well. 

No idea how he gave a red card.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

5 mins added time plus a red card, dunno about the red card bit of a stupid decision like the officals have been making all day. 

Should come out with the win now.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lol, red card. Poor decision.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Persie with the double = mark time !


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Back to the top. Unlucky for Theo at the end nearly got a goal to cap off a brilliant preformance from him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hardly a surprise result, deserved win in the end.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> thank fuck for that.


I said the exact same thing.

McShane certainly didn't deserve the red card, just as Sunderland didn't deserve a point. Hitting the woodwork twice, scoring three times, and having a fair goal ruled out, as well as having a lion's share of the possession > Being attacking, creating some chances and scoring 2.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Meh, it was always likely to be an Arsenal win, but it's not good for you if you're pushed all the way at home by Sunderland.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao Flamini's little stamp was a bit worse than Mcshane's challenge tbh.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

For Sunderland to nearly get a win against Arsenal is great.

I couldn't stand another unbeaten season from Arsenal.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Meh, it was always likely to be an Arsenal win, but it's not good for you if you're pushed all the way at home by Sunderland.


Very true. I think Clichy really got found out today. He might be quick, but he's still very inexperienced, and not strong either. When Sunderland were pressing our defence he didn't look very good value.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I said the exact same thing.
> 
> McShane certainly didn't deserve the red card, just as Sunderland didn't deserve a point. Hitting the woodwork twice, scoring three times, and having a fair goal ruled out, as well as having a lion's share of the possession > Being attacking, creating some chances and scoring 2.


They didn't deserve to go behind when they did, they had done enough good work to get back into the match to deserve something, but overall it was a deserved Arsenal victory. Just felt they were unlucky to concede when they did. 

Rob Styles should also be sacked.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

" We were unlucky with the _*turd*_ goal" - Roy Keane :lmao

Deserved win for Le Arse. They out played Sunderland and could have won by more than they did. RVP's goal was fucking awesome.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Despite being an Arsenal fan, I'm happy too for Sunderland, as they are a team I generally hope perform well when they are playing. Still, Arsenal should have won by more than they did IMO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mocking Keane? You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Not mocking him, it makes me love him even more, tbh.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Great victory today, we should of had it finished while it was 2-0, but we showed we can dig down to get the results, Van Persie's form excites me aswell as so many others, Fabregas, Hleb, Adebayor, Flamini...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish I could like Van Persie but I can't help hating the guy for the fact he's such a dirty cheat.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

At least you can like Hleb. I'm finding that I like him more each and every week. Shame we didn't play through him a bit more today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Liverpool
25 Reina 
03 Finnan 
23 Carragher 
04 Hyypia 
17 Arbeloa 
16 Pennant 
20 Mascherano 
08 Gerrard 
06 Riise 
10 Voronin 
09 Torres 

Strong team, I'd rather play Babel over Riise and Kuyt over Voro but that's still a good team. 

I'm nervous.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Riise starting in any game is always a







moment.


Fucking Hercules and fucking shitty Robinson.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

liverpool are 1-0 up


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Robinson mistake again by the sounds of it, big boost for Chelsea that Lampard is back, I'll be annoyed iff he goes straight back into the England team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I bet he does.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well bolton are playing really well against chelsea


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Now that you've said that Chelsea will win....


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

*NICKY BUTT!*

1-0.

EDIT: Goals are flying in, 1-0 to Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And now Chelsea are winning, nice going.

EDIT - Well done Keane, 1-1.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea 1-0 kolou.......mistake by bolton defenders but great strength shown by kalou


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Arsenal 3-2 Sunderland


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And you needed to make that post why? At least say something interesting....


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Elano again for City, looks like it'll be another win home win for them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Conceding on the brink of half time was stupid, I fear for our chances now. Got to keep our heads up and go at them now. 


Good for Voro to get a goal.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lashley14 said:


> Arsenal 3-2 Sunderland


You're about 2 hours late mate.

I LOL'd when Hercules laid it off to Gerrard instead of banging it in himself despite being through on goal. I guess he was trying to return the favour to Gerrard.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Lashley14 said:


> Arsenal 3-2 Sunderland


that was interesting match it was open game with two disallowed goals for aresnal sending of sunderland player and flamini should have got a red card has well but the funniest part when arsenal goal(second disallowed)wenger smiling


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Come on Spurs, 2-1 Keano. Hope they can hold on, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Pretty much the same as the first Spurs goal, Liverpool making all the same mistakes.



Lashley14 said:


> Arsenal 3-2 Sunderland


Well done, your post is about 2 hours late and adds nothing the the discussion.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

:lmao

Nothing more to say right now.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

spurs are playing well but their defense is vulnerableand i think there will be more goals in this match


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rubbish defending. Spurs scored the same goal twice.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool will score, Gerrard will save them again. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I found this hilarious on BBC's site:


> "Has Jamie Carragher bought a ticket to watch Berbatov's flick-ons to Keane?


Best defender in the world tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've got the best defense in the league, the stats don't lie.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> We've got the best defense in the league, the stats don't lie.


We've the best defence on paper aswell, its about time we started getting clean sheets.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao

First goal for AJ in months, 1-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Elano again for City, he's such a big buy from Sven.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> We've the best defence on paper aswell, its about time we started getting clean sheets.


yep we have but half of our defence is in the injured list


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Elano needs to get injured.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Elano is immense, as it says on BBC Sport, he'll need his own goal of the month contest, every goal is spectacular.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm suprised no other big club spotted him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Nicky Butts goal for Newcastle made me mark.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

its great to see a match in which livrpool loose if they do today
looks like kuyt is coming


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't jinx it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ban him RM.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Could someone tell me why all these Prem games are taking place today? And also why out of all of them Fulham/Portsmouth and Reading/Derby were selected by SKY.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ UEFA Cup and I don't know why those two shit games are on.

If Liverpool score I'll be very tempted. :side:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Ban him RM.


who me?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, you best hope Liverpool don't win, lol.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

These are 3 of the 4 Super Sundays Sky has picked...

West Ham vs. Sunderland
West Ham vs. Bolton
Portsmouth vs. Man City

Do they really expect people who don't support the teams to go out of their way to watch these games?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killah RKO™ said:


> These are 3 of the 4 Super Sundays Sky has picked...
> 
> West Ham vs. Sunderland
> West Ham vs. Bolton
> ...


Nope but they've got to show all the teams a certain amount of times a season, thus they get rid of the boring teams/games early leaving the second half of the season to show the matches that matter and people care about.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

talk about supporting fellow man utd fan:no:
well i was thinking positively ....so according to now onwards i should say man utd wouldn't win anything lol and you people also otherwise it will be jinxed lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking Torres, bastard shitbag. Totally underserved as well....


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

2-2...:side: 
_
Make a comment at least, honestly what does a post like that add? Fuck all. 

- Role Model._

Is it such a big deal that you have to comment on it?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i've got to wonder how sven managed to get this elano guy for £7million, he's scored 2 today and he's looked absolute quality this season, i'd say he's been the best player this season apart from fabregas. petrovs another brilliant player as well.

and liverpool can kiss there title hopes goodbye unless they get a goal


edit: just as i say that. not cool.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Could someone tell me why all these Prem games are taking place today? And also why out of all of them Fulham/Portsmouth and Reading/Derby were selected by SKY.


well i happy i am getting chelsea vs bolton and liverpool vs tot
between liverpool score 2-2 at anfield lol


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Still a shite result for Liverpool as far as im concerned.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool are lucky shits, didn't deserve a point and are so lucky to get anything from the game.



kennedy=god said:


> i've got to wonder how sven managed to get this elano guy for £7million, he's scored 2 today and he's looked absolute quality this season, i'd say he's been the best player this season apart from fabregas. petrovs another brilliant player as well.
> *
> and liverpool can kiss there title hopes goodbye unless they get a goal*


You're kidding right? They've got as much chance as Arsenal, the season is still young.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Bastards Liverpool, not fair.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Damnit last minute goal by Torres ! I was hoping Spurs would get the win! :angry:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool have everton away next i think, and they wont be winning that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It makes their game in hand far more vital now and even if they win it they aren't level with us.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Great job Liverpool, glad to see Tottenham not winning.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Still a shite result for Liverpool as far as im concerned.


 Exactly. It's not much better than a defeat for them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well done Torres, fucking class. 

We have lost ground now. Gerrard needs to get his fucking act together in our 2 weeks off. 

Heads up lads, still unbeaten even though we're playing bollocks.

Bad result, but a draw is better than a win and after the way we played, I'd have taken it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see Liverpool dropping more points in their next two games, Everton away and then Arsenal at home won't be easy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yep, i wouldnt be surprised if we are 10 points clear of Liverpool after the next 2 games.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think the break has come at an absoulutely perfect time. 

Our players need to wake up and regroup, Gerrard needs some rest (won't get much though with the internationals, but he'll only play once a week, not twice at least)

And it brings Agger and Alonso's return date ever closer.

We have 2 tough games next, time to see if we can rise up and go for it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The way Liverpool are going at Anfield, perhaps Arsenal do have a chance against them. At least that was a better performance from Liverpool than against Marseille.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah the break has come at a good time, chance for Rafa to reflect as well as the team to buck their ideas up ahead of two important games.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Just wondering, how did Given score?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Destiny said:


> The way Liverpool are going at Anfield, perhaps Arsenal do have a chance against them. At least that was a better performance from Liverpool than against Marseille.


You should turn them over.

And if we both win are next games, it would make November 3rd very interesting.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KME said:


> Well done Torres, fucking class.
> 
> We have lost ground now. Gerrard needs to get his fucking act together in our 2 weeks off.
> 
> ...




Good to see Owen come back and grab a goal ahead of the England games.



Sargey said:


> Just wondering, how did Given score?


 O.G mate.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Typo



Role Model said:


> Yeah the break has come at a good time, chance for Rafa to reflect as well as the team to buck their ideas up ahead of two important games.


My thinking too. The team needs work and needs assesing. Perhaps Rafa can observe how we're doing in the internationals, because picking Riise over Babel today was turd. 

Can anyone remember how long agao it was that Agger and Xabi got injured?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

j20 said:


> O.G mate.


Ah thankyou! Thought it looked a little odd with his name on the scoresheet 

I am off to sleep now, goodbye everyone!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KME said:


> ^
> Typo
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right, thought you went crazy. 

Got to be around 3 weeks by now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Sargey, which player will be in your sig next, because I've noticed as soon as you put a player in it, they all of a sudden hit good form. Its worked for Fabregas and now van Persie


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Haha at Liverpool, can't wait till I go work now. Their fans are right up their arses.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Problems still mounting for Jol, seconds away from winning today, they haven't exactly got much to be pleased about after that Torres goal.

3 weeks? About 3 left then, could be back for Arsenal or maybe before if they recover quickly.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Are you joking? The outplayed the team who people think could win the title, and got a point away from home. Idiot.

1-0 Pompey, Benjani again, is anyone actually watching?
?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jol's unlucky today, Spurs were unlucky today, just unlucky really. :side:

Liverpool were made to look average again today, so Jol got a good result away at a 'title contender'.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Don't Tottenham have a fussy board though? They were moaning after the first 2 games. 



Role Model said:


> Jol's unlucky today, Spurs were unlucky today, just unlucky really. :side:


They were as unlucky as we were lucky. 

We deserved nothing today by the way we played in the second half. 

Mascherano was great again though.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Herman haden't scored for 3 years before last week... Talk about London buses.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mascherano really offers nothing going forward at all, glad we didn't bother with him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Herman is a goalscorer now. 

Pompey have started the second half well, 2-0. That will send Chelsea 7th I believe. 



Role Model said:


> Mascherano really offers nothing going forward at all, glad we didn't bother with him.


Xabi does though, Mascherano is ideally a player for the games in which we are defensive. Alonso is the big match player. Masch is still great to have, totally thrwarted Spurs in the first half.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Mascherano really offers nothing going forward at all, glad we didn't bother with him.


I'd rather have him in my team than Sissoko and Alonso.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killah RKO™ said:


> I'd rather have him in my team than Sissoko and Alonso.


He's far and away better than Sissoko, offers better defensive work than Alonso as well, but Xabi offers far more going forward and in those sorts of games at home, that's what you need.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Killer K said:


> Pretty much the same as the first Spurs goal, Liverpool making all the same mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, your post is about 2 hours late and adds nothing the the discussion.


FFS Why have you always got to have a go at me for?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ideally we wouldn't have to worry about Masch being defensive today because Gerrard would surge forward, but he was shit, we could have done with another attacking Mid today, hense why we missed Xabi.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't you have anyone else who could play there? Have Liverpool only got two attacking center midfielders?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pretty horrible performance. Mascha and Vorinon were our only two good players. We should have buried the game in the first half.

Gerrard, Riise and Hyypia, were all disturbingly shite also.

People are now starting to share my opinion on Gerrard also.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gerrard will get better, much better. 

I still think he prefers playing with Alonso, or right behind the strikers. He really didn't do either today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard is going through a shitty patch, he'll be back I'm sure of that.

Riise and Hyypia are deadwood.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

*Clears throat*

TOOOOOOOOOOOORESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!

hahahahahahahahaha at the doubters when we signed him, just hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So you're laughing at everyone then, because everyone had doubts as to if he'd work in the Premiership.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
More directed at the people who said 2he'll flop" without a second thought. Torrientes!!!!



Role Model said:


> Don't you have anyone else who could play there? Have Liverpool only got two attacking center midfielders?


We could try Lucas, he's a box to box guy, but I don't think that's wise. 

Also, Riise needs to fook off, Babel did more than him when he came on, and he didn't even do anything. Nice to see Babel played more central though. "In the hole" almost" and it seemed to work.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> *Clears throat*
> 
> TOOOOOOOOOOOORESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha at the doubters when we signed him, just hahahahahahahahaha.


Might save this post as the perfect example of why Liverpool fans piss me off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ Yep, sums it up well.

We'll I've been telling you all about Riise for a long time.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

What the hell is wrong with saying that? Im happy my team played shit and got a result out of seemingly nothing, the striker who so many people badmouthed (and i suggest you fuck right off if you think i was one of them) got the equaliser we shouldnt have in the last minute.

If you cant be happy after that the worlds gone mad.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Thing is, Torres did fuck all really, until then, which is acceptable really.

Bob Paisley's wife is an absolute legend also.

Babel upfront intrigues me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Bob Paisley's wife is an absolute legend also.


Did she go on the pitch or something?



> ^
> More directed at the people who said 2he'll flop" without a second thought. Torrientes!!!!


^^ Yep, sums it up well.



> Might save this post as the perfect example of why Liverpool fans piss me off.


xpln plz


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel is great, needs to get a goal up front. When he goes central he just shows signs of being awesome (case in point, Derby goal)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Case in point, Derby's defense, but yeah it was a good bit of skill.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, she did an emmense speech at halftime. Legend.

Also, a draw was a fair result.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Case in point, Derby's defense, but yeah it was a good bit of skill.


Not a half bad finish either, gave the keeper the eyes and stuck it in the top corner. 

It was really the only clever goal all game, rest were lucky, defensive errors or simple.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Yeah, she did an emmense speech at halftime. Legend.


Cool, for future ref Ste its "immense" 

Explanation plz Destiny.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alonso's freekick wasn't particularly a defensive error, just impossible to defend.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> Alonso's freekick wasn't particularly a defensive error, just impossible to defend.


That was the simple one, tap in by his standards. 

Actually that was one I put down as lucky, because it was an intended cross.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh suppose.

Comedy today, after the first goal. The Spurs Fans were chanting 'England's Number 1' about Robinson. When he made the mistake, we sung it back to them :lmao

We'll beat Everton next match, they are so shite at the moment.

Arsenal, I think we;ll get a win from, the break has come at the perfect time.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

God knows why he's Englands number 1 when David James has outperformed him for 2 seasons in a row :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Probably as when David James is bad, he is horrifically bad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

James has always been a good keeper, still makes mistakes though. 

But to be old fashioned England should be based on form, and Robo isn't on form, meanwhile James is just about to keep a clean sheet


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Utd assured of 2nd place once everyone has played their 9 games. Liverpool slipping to a draw at Spurs. Arsenal getting a late win at Sunderland. Utd must beat them next month.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We didn't slip to a draw, we only just got one, and it wasn't "at Spurs" 

:side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Manchester United defender Gary Neville is poised to make his long-awaited return from injury when he plays for the reserves on Thursday.
> *
> Neville has been out since March with calf and ankle problems but he resumed training late last month.
> 
> ...


:hb

Good news, hope he's in the first team soon. We've got cover until then though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll be going to that, i think Fletcher will feature too.

Players like Simmo, Pique, Eagles, Campbell and Anderson should play aswell, unless they are on Country duty.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Doesn't Fletcher have a broken leg 

I'd go to watch our reserves play every week, but where they play, if you go at night, you won't come back.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fletcher returns to full training tomorrow, so i reckon he'll feature.

Uniteds reserve ground isn't even in manchester.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Might save this post as the perfect example of why Liverpool fans piss me off.


Or maybe because you know you were in touching distance of coming up last season, only to have it snatched away, and rightfully so. Yeah, I am sure.

I have still not got over how crap we played in midweek. Gerrard needs to sort it out. I don't care who he is. He should be dropped if he puts in a performence like that anytime soon again. 

As for our form, well the lack of goals and passion sometimes aggravates me but we are getting points when not playing well, something we did not do last season. That is a minor, minor plus.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And our 20 million pound striker has 7 goals in 11 games. That is also something to smile about.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> And our 20 million pound striker has 7 goals in 11 games. That is also something to smile about.


When you take away all the technicalities in the signing of Shearer we only paid 5million, so when you think about that youse were robbed blind. Wait till fatique and the little niggles comes into play he'll show he isn't worth 20million. So Rafa is right to put him in a rotation system to keep him looking fresh and worth abit more than he would be playing game in game out.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> When you take away all the technicalities in the signing of Shearer we only paid 5million, so when you think about that youse were robbed blind. Wait till fatique and the little niggles comes into play he'll show he isn't worth 20million. So Rafa is right to put him in a rotation system to keep him looking fresh and worth abit more than he would be playing game in game out.


I've heard you say this before, he's being kicked and pushed around veery week but has kept his head up and is scoring goals. 

Can't ask for much more right now.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> I've heard you say this before, he's being kicked and pushed around veery week but has kept his head up and is scoring goals.
> 
> Can't ask for much more right now.


I suppose you cann't hes scoring and thats all you need from a striker, hes showing decent work rate and had some excellent runs. I want to see him come up against a defender who can go stride to stride with him and see how he does(not saying he'll do bad though).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice 'big match' atmosphere at Anfield it has to be said. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Nice 'big match' atmosphere at Anfield it has to be said. :side:


Yea, the mighty Kop was in full voice throughout. I could make out 89 songs.

All this shit about Torres saying hes a diehard Liverpool fan is hilarious as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure he was a diehard Utd fan when Fergie said he was interested in him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pretty sure he was wearing a YNWA armband at Atletico for quite a while, also pretty sure he said he "was a fan of liverpool" quite a while ago. He's an Atletico fan, just liked Liverpool, same as I'm sure he probably liked United when they wanted to sign him :side:. 

Fans were quiet because the players were, not sure how you respond to the unimaginitive ways of the lads today. We were loud at the beginning, and when the goals went in, because those were the only points in the game when we had a hope, the rest of the game we looked hopeless. It was better than Wednesday though.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Fulham 0-2 Portsmouth

A goal from Benjani Mwaruwari in the 50th minute and another two minutes later from Hermann Hreidarrson sealed a comfortable 2-0 win for Portsmouth at Craven Cottage. Pompey managed to take advantage of poor defending from the Cottagers. Benjani and Utaka up front managed to have Fulham's defense look like schoolboys. Fulham however dominated territory and possession for much of the match, but never really looked like scoring, especially with a brilliant performance in goals from David James. However Pompey must consider themselves unlucky not to have won by more, with Davis slipping up at a crucial time and a poor finish from Niko Krancjar let Fulham off the hook after a well-rounded Pompey attack. 

Pompey's third consecutive clean-sheet away win has propelled them into 5th place, with an easy run of fixtures coming up. The men from Fratton Park must be considered odds-on favourites to claim a UEFA Cup place at the end of the season, and may even contend for a spot in the Champions League. One thing is for sure - no-one looks like stopping Pompey anytime soon


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The atmosphere was poor yesterday, still, everytime it is slightly quiet at Anfield, it gets shitted on, because of how amazing we actually are.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I just read a good article on .tv. It made alot of sense, we need an "Olympiacos moment". Possibly that came in the Torres injury time equalizer. By saving ourselves from defeat we now have a break to regain our form, and a possible time for United and Arsenals to fizzle out a little bit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Very true. Although only one point, alot more than that for our team morale.

The loss of Paco is seriously hurting us IMO.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I would agree, but the peoples you'd expect to miss him haven't been the ones playing badly. Guys like Gerrard and Carra are the main ones struggling, and I don't think they'd be the ones with the relationshop with Paco. The guys like Arbeloa who you'd expect to struggle have been playing very well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carlos Tevez's idol side Dirk Kuyt has picked up a hamstring injury. Not sure how bad this is, but if it is only for the Internationals, i'm fine with it. If anymore, immediately, it isn't the end of the world. I love Kuyt, but based on his performace on Sunday, Voronin and Torres might have a good partnership that could be established if he is out for a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You need someone who's going to score and well Hercules looks far more likely than Kuyt.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, but Kuyt could compliment Torres quite well IMO. I just wish we could get a settled front two partnership.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Voro scores when Torres plays with him, Kuyt hasn't really done so apart from the goal against Porto, which was harder to miss than score.

Kuyt aims to be fit for the second Euro game though so his injury isn't serious. 

Voronin and Torres work well, keep them together plz Rafa.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Only a partnership with Torres included in will really work IMO. There simply isn't enough pace in the others, eventhough Crouchy n Kuyt worked quite well last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Plus the fact Torres is easily the best striker you have and for that much money he should be playing like every week, plus he's only like 12 and can cope with it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True. I get worried that, regardless of how good he is, he will get tired, and not score in every match he plays though, and subsequently get stick for being a failure, when it is just tiredness. He is a Pro though, they shouldn't get tired.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He most likely will tired towards the end of the season if played in nearly every game, Ronaldo did for us last season, but it's fair to say he works harder in a game than Torres does.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Aslong as he is still fit enough to play to his potential for that three game run, when we have Man Utd, THE PEOPLES CLUB and Arsenal, I'll be fine with that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I got a chance to watch Liverpool vs Tottenham today.

A couple things.

1) To me...Liverpool is an odd team. They're obviously very talented...but the results seem disappointing. I'm not overly impressed by the play, right now. And I think that fault can sit on Benitez's lap. He's over-managing. This crap with the constant rotating is just that...crap. He's messing up the rhythm and flow of the team. I felt that Liverpool could never develop a constant flow to the game. Which probably is why they ended with a tie.

2) Tottenham's Berbatov is really really going to be a good one. Well...he's already good...but yah, he's going to a be a nice player. Tottenham should do their best to keep him a Hotspur. Keane + Berbatov = Scoring.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> 1) To me...Liverpool is an odd team. They're obviously very talented...but the results seem disappointing. I'm not overly impressed by the play, right now. And I think that fault can sit on Benitez's lap. He's over-managing. This crap with the constant rotating is just that...crap. He's messing up the rhythm and flow of the team. I felt that Liverpool could never develop a constant flow to the game. Which probably is why they ended with a tie.
> 
> 2) Tottenham's Berbatov is really really going to be a good one. Well...he's already good...but yah, he's going to a be a nice player. Tottenham should do their best to keep him a Hotspur. Keane + Berbatov = Scoring.


Correct, and correct.

I've always been a keen admirer of Keane (it's a pun :side despite that he plays for Spurs, good technique, and even more he's got a brilliant football brain, one of the most intelligent players in the Premier League. Guys like Defoe and Bent could really learn a lot from him. You've got the brains and experience in him, then the strength and technique of Berbs, plus they're both quality finishers. That should really keep Bent on the sidelines for most of the season.

Also, I really can't understand why Kuyt has to sit on the bench so much now. Voronin may have scored more, but all Voronin's goals (minus that one in UCL qualifying) have been tap-ins or relatively easy goals. Kuyt was great for Liverpool last season and sure, he won't score 20 a season, but he adds so much to the team. He and Torres seem like a potentially great partnership once they gel, they'd compliment each other very well, selfless striker (Kuyt) + finisher (Torres), strong in the air (Kuyt) + strong on the deck (Torres), its bound to work.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Anyone know how long Louis Saha is out for?

I hope he's back after the break...


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

-----------------------------------------------------------
Bollywood movie "Goal" has tied up with Manchester United Football Club in the hope of scoring a major hit when it is released at the end of the month.

Indian hunk John Abraham plays the role of a footballer inspired by the English Premier League champions.

"It's great to be associated with the Manchester United Club for our film," Abraham told Tuesday's The Times of India. "I have been a die-hard soccer fan since childhood and I have been idolising Manchester United since then."

The movie's director Vivek Agnihotri said it was the first time that the club would be associated with an Indian movie.

"We have shot in (the) club premises which is also another first for any Indian movie," he said.

The Times of India said England's Wayne Rooney and Portugal's Cristiano Ronaldo will be among the United heroes featured in promotional clips for the movie.

Bollywood bombshell Bipasha Basu, Abraham's girlfriend, also stars in "Goal."

The story revolves around a club facing closure unless they start winning games.

The manager takes his players to Manchester United, not to learn to sing and dance in traditional Bollywood style, but to seek inspiration.

With India's economy booming and new audiences being drawn to the cinema, Bollywood films are branching out into new fields. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
i guess a good way promte football and man utd in india


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I got a chance to watch Liverpool vs Tottenham today.
> 
> A couple things.
> 
> ...


Enough about the rotation, that had NOTHING to do with why our results recently. Anyone who tells you so is lying. It was a full strengh team, minus Babel and Kuyt not starting our last few games, but they were replaced by peoples who have also been in the team regularly this year. Voronin and Riise (regrettably).

_*From LiverpoolFc.tv:*_
_In the 2006/07 season, Sir Alex Ferguson used a total of 23 players en route to the title. At Anfield, Benitez used six more_

We reached a Champions Leage final which meant we had to rest several players in the matches against Charlton, Fulham and Portsmouth near the end of the season, and our priorities changed to focus on Milan. Take away those changes that were suiting to the 2 matches against Chelsea and the final with Milan and Rafael Benitez and Alex Ferguson will have made as many rotations as each other, or near enough (including injuries). Difference? United won the title, but did they win it because they rotated more or less than us? No, pretty much relied on the fact our away form was shocking last year. 



> _*Earlier Games against teams last year*_:
> Arsenal 6-3 Liverpool
> Arsenal 3-0 Liverpool
> Arsenal 3-1 Liverpool
> ...


As you can see the better results and performances came nearer the end of the season, it wasn't noticed due to poor early form and a few losses in the opening 10 games, so by the time we looked fresh as a team we were already out of the running. And what kept the team fresh? R.O.T.A.T.I.O.N. Our early form this year is better, still yet to lose and we avoided the early defeat to Chelsea which we were hampered with last season, and we aren't too far off the pace of the top teams, and we are above Chelsea with a game in hand. All this considering Arsenal will have a bad patch and drop points our early season form is nowhere near as bad as people would like to convicne themselves it is. 

Rafa openly rotated in Spain with Valencia and it bought them 2 league titles and a UEFA Cup, both of which they have failed to get back since Rafa left (the season he departed he won a UEFA Cup/La Liga double, and to win both and keep players fresh it is obvious he would have had to rotate his players. 

If the players aren't performing they need to start doing so soon, they don't blame the manager so I don't see why everyone else does. "They are becoming unfamiliar with each other" "they are being moved around too much" For fuck sake, they are big boys now, they should be able to work with whoever they're put with. Like Torres; he has scored in the company of Kuyt, Crouch and Voronin, he sees it as no problem, why should the rest of them? Most of them have all played together before and know what to expect. Carragher has played with Hyypia for years, Gerrard has played with Mascherano many times. Some key performers just aren't showing up at the moment, Carragher and Gerrard being prime examples, perhaps both missing Xabi Alonso and Daniel Agger, but again, as I just said, they should be able to play to their potential none the less. Once they start oing so along with other playrs people will be praising us all over again, like they're doing with Utd and Arsenal now. 

Had to get that off my chest. And we have "Draws" in football, not "ties"


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

KME said:


> *Early Season last Year:*
> Arsenal 6-3 Liverpool (Carling Cup)
> Arsenal 3-1 Liverpool (FA Cup)


Both those matches were at Anfield, and after Christmas too 

Well, we each have our opinions, and I think the rotation is hurting Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was putting the team who won first, rather the who was the home team, just so happens most of those poor results were away (again bringing up my point of away from letting us down last season), and I altered the wording of the other part  

Basically, the first time round against some oppoisition, we did very porrly, later on when we played them we did better. In my opinion due to rotation.

I just don't think occasionly not playing the exact team people want is rotation. How many times do United, Arsenal or Chelsea end up unchanged? Not very often.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The rotation policy within reason, works well.

It obviously gives us stregth towards the end of the season, but it does leave us open for failure at the start of the season. This season, overall, apart from the initial misuse of Torres, it has worked quite well. We are very, very much in the title race, and with our strength at the end of the season, providing there is no European competition, I can see us holding strong, when other teams begin to tire.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The rotation doesn't work, say any different and you're a fucking idiot.

Making 5 un-needed changes every game is stupid.

Play you're best team every week, and you'll win more games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have never done that though, so how the fuck are we meant to know whether it will actually work better overall.

Probably it will, but you have minimal point to progess your point of view into a realistic and accurate perception.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The rotation system works if used well but Liverpool have been over using it and resting too many of their best players who they cant afford to leave out like Torres.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

United, Chelsea and Arsenal had their best team playing nearly every week when they won the league.

So yeah, i have proof.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, but overall, we might end up with more points. Different variables attribute to different teams.

Obviously we need a good start, but it is the points overall which matter most.

Am off to training now anyway :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You had a good start this season, but the rotation in the lsat few games has fucked you up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Have you not read what I posted earlier? We onlt rotated 6 more times than you last year, most of the rotations in the last few games of the season because of the CL Final, which required players to be rested. 


We have rested Torres nad Gerrard because they weren't fully fit after the international break, but other than that the teams we have put out have always been strong, and should have been able to beat the teams in front of them. 

We still have had a good start, certainly moreso than last year where I think we had already lost twice by this point

Also, Chelsea rotated alot in Mourinho's first season, and they won the title.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The rotation doesn't work, say any different and you're a fucking idiot.


Dont call me a fucking idiot, Rafa made 6 more rotated teams more than you last year, 4 of which were because a CL final was coming up. And you won the league.



> United, Chelsea and Arsenal had their best team playing nearly every week when they won the league.


So have we, ever started to consider (and this goes to everyone) that it might actually not be rotation that has had us hit a poor patch (even though we havent lost in the league)?

Id look at the things that actually are making us flop, namely the form of our settled players, Gerrard, Finnan and Riise.

What is also ironic is that the 3 i mentioned are almost *never* rotated, and they have probably been our worst players this season. 

Torres, Voronin and Masch are constantly rotated, and they have been our best players thus far.

Dont say its rotation like the media does, have some independent thought and look at the real reason.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carra is playing shit as well, don't over look his crapness.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He isn't playing shit, he just isn't playing aswell as he used to, which was better than anyother Centre Defender, solely on defending in Britain.

Also, if Messi doesn't get Fifa World Player of the Year, i'll riot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expected that from you seeing as you hero worship the silly man Carra, but honestly I still found both those comments very laughable.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm glad I managed to amuse you then with facts then.

Hva eyou not seen Messi at the moment, he is on absolute fire. Even you have said he is amazing, if I remember right. At the moment, there isn't a player on the planet, who can touch his skill, pace, finishing, or creativity combined.

Carra has shown, maybe not going forwardm but in terms of defending solely, there isn't anyone better than him. Terry might edge him on headering, but on sheer tackling, dedication, commitement, covering, and reading of the game, I would have nobody else in my team, than Carra.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If 'facts' is another word for 'biased opinions', then yeah right on sister.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll just post this here then, and try and counter the argument:

Have you not seen Messi at the moment, he is on absolute fire. Even you have said he is amazing, if I remember right. At the moment, there isn't a player on the planet, who can touch his skill, pace, finishing, or creativity combined.

Carra has shown, maybe not going forwardm but in terms of defending solely, there isn't anyone better than him. Terry might edge him on headering, but on sheer tackling, dedication, commitement, covering, and reading of the game, I would have nobody else in my team, than Carra.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Messi is on fire. It would be so cool if he came to the premiership but sadly it aint going to happen. Carragher has been a bit rusty lately but I'm sure he'll improve soon enough.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carragher generally starts seasons slowly, he did last year. No doubt the rib injury is hampering him. Once he gets into his stride, he will show how good he truly is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

World Player of the year mostly takes into account the previous season, not the first few weeks of the new one in which Messi has clearly been one of the better players, but it's between Kaka and Ronaldo, no one else has a chance.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, but for the times last season, when he wasn't injured last season, Messi owned Kaka and Ronaldo. And why would I be baised towards him, it isn't like he is a Liverpool player, I just admire how good he is, and how he will become, providing he stays free of injury, one of the best of alltime.

Carragher?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> World Player of the year mostly takes into account the previous season, not the first few weeks of the new one in which Messi has clearly been one of the better players, but it's between Kaka and Ronaldo, no one else has a chance.


Drogba should win it, and i hate saying that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> True, but for the times last season, when he wasn't injured last season, Messi owned Kaka and Ronaldo. And why would I be baised towards him, it isn't like he is a Liverpool player, I just admire how good he is, and how he will become, providing he stays free of injury, one of the best of alltime.
> 
> Carragher?




What about him? No point talking about him with you because sadly you're not capable of being reasonable about the guy, I understand that he lives near you (!!!!111!!1) but yeah it's just not worth it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What about him? No point talking about him with you because sadly you're not capable of being reasonable about the guy, I understand that he lives near you (!!!!111!!1) but yeah it's just not worth it.


Carragher is scouse, and Dre claims to be his best mate.

The things he says about Carragher are very funny tho.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What about him? No point talking about him with you because sadly you're not capable of being reasonable about the guy, I understand that he lives near you (!!!!111!!1) but yeah it's just not worth it.


Why? Because in terms of footballing discussion, you can't actually prove a point that he isn't that good, whilst I proved the points that he is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Drogba should win it, and i hate saying that.


He deserves a mention, he hasn't really got the hype that he truly should have got last season, I guess it's because Chelsea didn't win the league and all his work was in the end for nothing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> Carragher is scouse, and Dre claims to be his best mate.
> 
> The things he says about Carragher are very funny tho.


Nicky Butt for the England squad please.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Why? Because in terms of footballing discussion, you can't actually prove a point that he isn't that good, whilst I proved the points that he is.


Carragher makes last ditch tackles.

He also ball watches (eg: tottenham) and scores own goals.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Carragher is scouse, and Dre claims to be his best mate.
> 
> The things he says about Carragher are very funny tho.


Thank you Sherlock Holmes, I think we've noticed Ste is fond of Carragher. 

Carragher is one of the best pure defenders in the league, if not the best. He just lacks a yard of pace and doesn't capture the imagination going forward.

All defenders occasionly ball watch, and he only scores own goals because he always tries to take responsabillity, and until Reina took over in goal, Dudek, Kirkland and Westerveld were all quiet keepers who didn't call for the ball.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Every player makes mistakes, even your wonderful Gary Neville. And genius, we have already established so far this season he hasn't been as immense as he was in the past.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dre said:


> Nicky Butt for the England squad please.


Meh, i actually know Nicky and his family.

You just bum over Carragher cause you seen him in the street.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Even the 'great' Guillem Balague is saying how shit Carra has been for Liverpool recently.


The guy still cracks me up, after all last season saying we couldn't win the league with no proper strikers, then admiting he was wrong, he's saying it again this season. :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Meh, i actually know Nicky and his family.
> 
> You just bum over Carragher cause you seen him in the street.


My Mum actually knows him pretty well, considering she sees him quite often. And I have seen him more than once, he does only live 10 houses away from me.

Carragher is also a better player, and evidentally person than Nicky Butt.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Good for you.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Carragher is immense.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh look it's Ste jr.



Dre said:


> My Mum actually knows him pretty well, considering she sees him quite often. And I have seen him more than once, he does only live 10 houses away from me.
> 
> Carragher is also a better player, and evidentally person than Nicky Butt.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Pair of you = quiet plz

Carragher had a punctured lung and broken rid but was playing in 2 weeks, his form hasnt been as good as last season but he just needs to get going after the injury, lol at people who think Ferdinand is better than him tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Pair of you = quiet plz
> 
> Carragher had a punctured lung and broken rid but was playing in 2 weeks, his form hasnt been as good as last season but he just needs to get going after the injury, lol at people who think Ferdinand is better than him tbh.


so lol at everyone that isn't a Liverpool fan then? That's a lot of lol'ing.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> so lol at everyone that isn't a Liverpool fan then? That's a lot of lol'ing.


Just goes to show how many liverpool fans, and possibly real people you know then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why are you talking about Rio anyway, we're talking about God, don't take the focus off the great one.

If Carra was so good he'd have been starting for England for all those years, but the guy could never take his club form to international level. Rio was one of the main reasons we won the title last season, I can't remember the last time the great one did that for you.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ :lmao @ Jamie

Sup Ste Jr? Also, he is older than me 

Also, what the fuck is the deal with that star.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Why are you talking about Rio anyway, we're talking about God, don't take the focus off the great one.


And you tell *u*s to be mature and sensible


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everyone i know says Ferdinand > Carragher.

1 of these people is a liverpool fan and alot are citeh fans.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Everyone i know says Ferdinand > Carragher.
> 
> 1 of these people is a liverpool fans and alot are citeh fans.


I thought you hated the sight of liverpool fans?  The people you know suck anyway :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Dre said:


> ^^^^ :lmao @ Jamie
> 
> Sup Ste Jr? Also, he is older than me
> 
> Also, what the fuck is the deal with that star.


:lmao I know.
Blag teacher.
Carra > Ferdinand easily.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wouldn't take anyone who lives around Manchester's word for anything :side: Anyway, Rio is only good for fancy dancy flimsy skills, at defending, he is nothing special at all.



I luv Mickie James said:


> And you tell *u*s to be mature and sensible


Posting stars apparently isn't classed as spam also


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather have Rio in my team, simple because he had his own TV show.


Dre said:


> Also, what the fuck is the deal with that star.


Huh? I've used it twice.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rio is a class defender.

He is the main reason we have kept all the clean sheets this season.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Posting stars apparently isn't classed as spam also


He should have posted 5, and then told us off for going on about Istanbul :agree:

Alan Green said it best - 



Alan FN Green said:
 

> If only Rio stopped thinking about how he's the worlds best defender and started acting like it


Vidic > Ferdidnacne


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:lmao

Vidic is about a million times the defender Ferdinand is. Seriously, all he does, is dribble the ball out.


> Huh? I've used it twice


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Rio's played on the world stage, shame Carra was never good enough to do the same. To use a Green quote when he's talking about a Utd player is pretty laughable as well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well Carragher played in the European Cup Final twice, something Rio hasn't and was the best player in one... O wait, I have to stop.....

And he played in the World Cup, so that point is flawed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Same as listening to all you Mancs opinions on Liverpool players really. 

Alan Green = Reliabillity.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Well Rio's played on the world stage, shame Carra was never good enough to do the same.


Carra has only won the champions league, something your friend Rio hasn't.

Now you mention it, thats the biggest club competition in the world. World stage anyone?



> Same as listening to all you Mancs opinions on Liverpool players really.
> 
> Alan Green = Reliabillity.


:agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> *Well Carragher played in the European Cup Final twice, and was the best player in one... O wait, I have to stop.....*
> 
> And he played in the World Cup, so that point is flawed.


He was? Are you forgetting about Gerrard and Dudek, Carra had a good game to be fair, but those two were just as if not in my opinion far more imporant and impressive.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> *He was? Are you forgetting about Gerrard and Dudek, Carra had a good game to be fair, but those two were just as if not in my opinion far more imporant and impressive.*


That's irrelevant, Rio hasnt had that chance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Same as listening to all you Mancs opinions on Liverpool players really.
> 
> *Alan Green = Reliabillity*.


You would say that.

And I'm totally fair to Liverpool players, just becausing I'm not joining in the spunk fest over Carra, I give Gerrard more respect than Ste does and he should worship the guy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Dudek did the greatest save ever, and did do well in Pens.

Gerrard did lift the team, scoring, and tracking back etc, but Carra showed the want he has, sacrificing his own body, for the sake of the club, with a mass of last ditch tackles.

Also for the last time, why should I worship someone who is a complete asshole.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He was? Are you forgetting about Gerrard and Dudek, Carra had a good game to be fair, but those two were just as if not in my opinion far more imporant and impressive.


As much as I love dancing Dudek, he was really shit all night, but saved himself with the 3 saves from Shevchenko. 

Carra kept us from losing 7-3, made so many last ditch tackles. 

Gerrard got us back into it spiritually, but the best midfielder on the pitch was Hamann


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> *And I'm totally fair to Liverpool players*, just becausing I'm not joining in the spunk fest over Carra, I give Gerrard more respect than Ste does and he should worship the guy.


Voronin a mistake without seeing what he can do anyone?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> As much as I love dancing Dudek, he was really shit all night, but saved himself with the 3 saves from Shevchenko.
> 
> Carra kept us from losing 7-3, made so many last ditch tackles.
> 
> Gerrard got us back into it spiritually, but the best midfielder on the pitch was Hamann


Very true, Hamann and Smicers performances go unnoticed alot. Why did we sell Hamann


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Voronin a mistake without seeing what he can do anyone?


I never joined in with that shit, I remember saying I'd LOL at you fans who are dissing him and then he turns out to be good, it was all you Liverpool fans mocking him, whats his name who's gone with his jokey sig....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can only ever remember Matt moking him, and that was in a more hopeful way that he would be wrong about him, which he was.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I never joined in with that shit, I remember saying I'd LOL at you fans who are dissing him and then he turns out to be good, it was all you Liverpool fans mocking him, whats his name who's gone with his jokey sig....


Last time i remember you were calling him Hercules :no:.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Last time i remember you were calling him Hercules :no:.


Yes that is indeed true, what's your point?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

You saw the smily.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes I did. 

What a disgrace it is to see Scholes and Giggs not on the FIFA World Player shortlist, just pretty laughable if you ask me...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry to go off topic but RM you're nearly 19 according to your profile, why aren't you getting mashed-up with the uni/college manz?




> Yes I did.


Yeah, that means "no", calling him hercules is derogotory no?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I could say the same about Carragher also :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I heard Torres and Tevez are on it. 

If so :lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

FIFA lists/rankings = load of nonsense.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Sorry to go off topic but RM you're nearly 19 according to your profile, why aren't you getting mashed-up with the uni/college manz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a light hearted joke, derogotory (correctly spelt derogatory for future reference) :lmao

And it's a Wednesday night, been at college all day, had a stinker of a day as well, early college start in the morning, not that it's got anything to do with you anyways.....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry for the spelling mistake, fcuking hell 



> And it's a Wednesday night, been at college all day, had a stinker of a day as well, early college start in the morning, not that it's got anything to do with you anyways.....


So go out and get slaughtered with your guys then.....

I can help if you like.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Drinking is shite anyway.



KME said:


> I heard Torres and Tevez are on it.
> 
> If so :lmao


That's eerily similar to what my Mum said also.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> That's eerily similar to what my Mum said also.


Ste we need to help RM. Msn plz.

Tevez did majorly help West Ham stay up though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> So go out and get slaughtered with your guys then.....
> 
> I can help if you like.


Help with what? Honestly not sure what road you're going down, but I'm sorry but I'm not into guys, especially Liverpool fans. tbf.

Some of us don't go out drinking during the week, anymore.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Help with what? Honestly not sure what road you're going down, but I'm sorry but I'm not into guys, especially Liverpool fans. tbf.


Ste quick...

Saying that about Tevez, Torres shouldnt really be on the list, no matter how good his goals against Chelsea and Spurs were.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres shouldn't be on the list, that's what makes it so great. 



Role Model said:


> Help with what? Honestly not sure what road you're going down, but I'm sorry but I'm not into guys, especially Liverpool fans. tbf.


In the rant on you I'm sure you implied you are a homosexual. 

Don't dash my hopes and say you aren't :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> I heard Torres and Tevez are on it.
> 
> If so :lmao


There are some pretty laughable inclusions. 

_Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus, Italy)
Fabio Cannavaro (Real Madrid, Italy)
Petr Cech (Chelsea, Czech Republic)
Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United, Portugal)
Deco (Barcelona, Portugal)
Didier Drogba (Chelsea, Ivory Coast)
Michael Essien (Chelsea, Ghana)
Samuel Eto'o (Barcelona, Cameroon)
Gennaro Gattuso (Milan, Italy)
Steven Gerrard (Liverpool, England)
Thierry Henry (Barcelona, France)
Juninho (Lyon, Brazil)
Kaka (Milan, Brazil)
Miroslav Klose (Bayern Munich, Germany)
Philipp Lahm (Bayern Munich, Germany)
Frank Lampard (Chelsea, England)
Rafael Marquez (Barcelona, Mexico)
Lionel Messi (Barcelona, Argentina)
Alessandro Nesta (Milan, Italy)
Andrea Pirlo (Milan, Italy)
Franck Ribery (Bayern Munich, France)
Juan Roman Riquelme (Villarreal, Argentina)
Ronaldinho (Barcelona, Brazil)
Wayne Rooney (Manchester United, England)
John Terry (Chelsea, England)
Carlos Tevez (Manchester United, Argentina)
Lilian Thuram (Barcelona, France)
Fernando Torres (Liverpool, Spain)
Ruud van Nistelrooy (Real Madrid, Netherlands)
Patrick Vieira (Internazionale, France)._


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What a nice mix of Tevez, and homosexuality :argh:

I'd say Tevez warranted a place tbh.

Am going to bed soon Jamie :$

I concur with most of that list


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Frank Lampard (Chelsea, England)


That's got to be the top one. Ronaldo laughable though?

RM come to the ends, Ill show you a good time (not in a gay way, although if you want...)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I used to go out drinking all the time when I was younger, but I've changed my ways now, actually trying to get an education for once.

Tevez didn't do much, he carried a shitty team for what 5 or 6 games, you couldn't really compare it to some of the other guys on the list, but then he's got no chance of winning.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> There are some pretty laughable inclusions.
> 
> _Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus, Italy)
> Fabio Cannavaro (Real Madrid, Italy)
> ...


Why the hell must Buffon be on every single list? Loads of keepers had a better 06/07, yet don't make the list.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If Torres wins I'll laugh

He won't though, Kaka will.

Also, we should all got together and go to the endz.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I used to go out drinking all the time when I was younger, but I've changed my ways now, actually trying to get an education for once.


For once? Cuz... Try 3 cups of watered down whisky as a 14 year old on the eve of a psychology exam, it helped me sleep and i got an A* for GCSE in it a year early. Multi-task it cuz.

Anyway bun this, im going to cut to bed, night you lot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Why the hell must Buffon be on every single list? Loads of keepers had a better 06/07, yet don't make the list.


Buffon is such a funky beast though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> For once? Cuz... Try 3 cups of watered down whisky as a 14 year old on the eve of a psychology exam, it helped me sleep and i got an A* for GCSE in it a year early. Multi-task it cuz.
> 
> Anyway bun this, im going to cut to bed, night you lot.


Chav :side: 

Night night


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm off to bed as well, need to do an essay for 9:45am. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Right, I'm going to bed also. 

In conclusion, Messi should win, Drinking sucks, Carra should be on the list, and 2 A* as a 14 > 1 :side:

Laterz.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Chav :side:


1/2 punjabi acutally , drinking tolerance + no chavness 

noight



> I'm off to bed as well, need to do an essay for 9:45am.


Numpty, just wrote an essay on Much Ado for 3 hours str8 *before* logging on here.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

1)Kaka
2)Ronaldo
3)Drogba

Are my predictions for the world player of the year.




Role Model said:


> Buffon is such a funky beast though.


Funkier than Big Edwin?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Funkier than Big Edwin?


Oh yes, Buffon is Mr. Funky.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Do your essay.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Do your essay.


Go to bed. 

Pwnt :side: 

Anyway, everyone is leaving.....fuck you lot. I don't need any of ya!!!! :cussin: :cussin:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm saying Messi or Kaka, some of the names shortlisted are pretty silly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Messi has no chance, we all know it's going to be Kaka.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, it's pretty much a forgone conclusion that Káka will win it, and he completely deserves it.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I reckon either Kaka or Ronaldo will win Player Of The Year, I'm very surprised Cesc Fabregas wasn't on the shortlist.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Kaka probably will, but Messi will come the closest to him imo.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Steph's Lover said:


> I reckon either Kaka or Ronaldo will win Player Of The Year, I'm very surprised Cesc Fabregas wasn't on the shortlist.


To be fair though, he was really average last season, by his standards.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dre, I am sorry but you are acting like such an idiot since you came back from your banning. I am all for defending Liverpool but you are just something else.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dre said:


> He isn't playing shit, he just isn't playing aswell as he used to, which was better than anyother Centre Defender, solely on defending in Britain.
> 
> Also, if Messi doesn't get Fifa World Player of the Year, i'll riot.


I'm sorry, but can you please get off Carra's dick?

I mean, you make him out to be the greatest defender in history. Extremely laughable. He's never been and never will be anything more than a good defender.

Rio, Vids, Carvalho, Toure, Gallas all much better defenders than him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Even though Messi has been unbelievable for the past few weeks...no way did that time take it away from Kaka. 

Kaka is just amazing. No two ways around it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's only gonna be between Kaka, Messi and maybe Ronaldo, but I can't see Kaka losing it, even though lately he's been poor and Messi has shone, over the whole time, Kaka has deserved it more. Just.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ESPN.com said:


> Thierry Henry believes Arsenal can win the Champions League as well as becoming domestic champions this season.
> 
> Henry left the north London club this summer in a £16.1million switch to Barcelona after eight highly-successful years which saw him become the Gunners' all-time top scorer.
> 
> ...


Henry thinks we're getting the double?

Hell. Yes. Might as well stop playing the fixtures, and go on vacation. It's over. If Henry says Arsenal is going to do it...then consider it done.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Henry is worthless, more so than David Pleat. :side:



Emperor DC said:


> Dre, I am sorry but you are acting like such an idiot since you came back from your banning. I am all for defending Liverpool but you are just something else.


For once I actually agree with you 100%. :shocked:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybe now..since he's not on Arsenal, he's worthless. But hehe...still my favorite player.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Yeah, it's pretty much a forgone conclusion that Káka will win it, and he completely deserves it.


Yeah. The shortlist may be laughable, but hopefully they can get the only thing that matters right. And I suspect they will. 

But I just cannot honestly get over Henry being there over Totti. Totti's scored more goals this year than games Henry's played. Disgraceful really.



> Rio, Vids, Carvalho, Toure, Gallas all much better defenders than him.


I'd say Carra's on par with Toure, but no chance is Gallas as good.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ew.

Kolo Toure is much better than Carra, and Gallas, I'm sure every non Liverpool mark would say is much better than him too.

Really, Carra is an ordinary defender made to look good coz the others around him aren't very good either. Liverpool's defense has never been too solid, and that's the only reason Carragher looks better than he is.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We've had the best defensive record in the league for 2 years, in terms of keeping clean sheets, last season we only let in 7 goals at home, better than any other club, and our goalkeeper has won the golden gloves two years straight mainly because of a superb defense being in front of him, and our defense has always been our best aspect of our game, we lack going forward. Not in defense. Not to mention Reina just a week ago kept his fifth clean sheet in a row from the beginning of the season, rivalling a record from 30 years ago, not to mention we'd only conceded 2 goals before we played Tottenham, many of them games without Daniel Agger or Jamie Carragher and neither from open play. 

Think before you type, dear.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck off. Seriously, Reina is a good keeper. That's it. You've played a bunch of jobber teams, Tottenham was your first good test, and you were lucky to get away with the draw.

It still doesn't change the fact that Carra is over rated by EVERY Liverpool fan, he's good, but not some great defender like you all make him out to be.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Fuck off. Seriously, Reina is a good keeper. That's it. You've played a bunch of jobber teams, Tottenham was your first good test, and you were lucky to get away with the draw.


But they've proven their quality in defence two years running, which is mainly attributed to Carragher. I don't think it's a matter of Liverpool fans overrating Carra, but more so other fans underrating him.

Gallas is a good, proven and consistent defender, but he's not overly great. When he and Toure are both in defence together, Toure seems to win the ball twice as often and isn't afraid to put in a telling ball or make a forward run either. Players can get past Gallas without too much trouble, but sometimes it seems as though Carragher needs to be shot for the opposition attack to have any chance of breaking down Liverpool's defence. I know who I'd rather have in my team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Fuck off. Seriously, Reina is a good keeper. That's it. You've played a bunch of jobber teams, Tottenham was your first good test, and you were lucky to get away with the draw.
> 
> It still doesn't change the fact that Carra is over rated by EVERY Liverpool fan, he's good, but not some great defender like you all make him out to be.


That's right, swear at me like a teenage girl not getting their own way. Nice moderator you are  

So if Reina was playing as a goalkeeper for Derby do you think he'd have won the awards then? Of course not, stop acting like a silly sausage, he has a firm defense in front of him, one of the most consistant all year round. 

Oh yeah, and we played Chelsea, really easy team there, would have kept a clean sheet there if the referee wasn't a moron. Also, alot of the teams we have played, you have as well (Sunderland, Wigan, Birmingham, Portsmouth, Tottenham, Chelsea), so using the jobber excuse on them essentially means that your start to the season and clean sheet record is nothing to smile about either. Nice job totally selling your own team short.

And all you Mancs just underrate him because of who he is, you overrate all your players too. Gary Neville has always been a very overrated player who gets massive praise for being "solid in his position" "making good runs to support wingers (not his job to be doing and leaves his position open)" and "being passionate" Carra is passionate and is extremely solid in his performances, no he doesn't go forward with long runs, but defenders usualyy don't tend to do so. Besides, this conversation wasn't even about Carragher, it was about your ridiculous statement about our defense not being good, despite the fact it is renowned as always having been one of the best in the league.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Dre, I am sorry but you are acting like such an idiot since you came back from your banning. I am all for defending Liverpool but you are just something else.




I don't see why stating your opinions, whether correct or not, makes you come across as an idiot. I'm making a point about my opinion, i'm sorry if I come across badly etc, but it's how I feel, and it is the way I am to put my point across.



Renegade™ said:


> Fuck off. Seriously, Reina is a good keeper. That's it. You've played a bunch of jobber teams, Tottenham was your first good test, and you were lucky to get away with the draw.
> 
> It still doesn't change the fact that Carra is over rated by EVERY Liverpool fan, he's good, but not some great defender like you all make him out to be.


I don't see how anyone can constitue Chelsea being a jobber team. We would have beaten tham, and in the process, kept a clean sheet, more than likely. Reina is a good keeper, there is no doubting that, probably the second best in the league, but if he didn't have a solid defence in front of him, there is no chance he would come across as so good.

Agger and Carra compliment eachother so well it's untrue. Carra has the speed, dedication, tackling etc. Obviously Agger has all of these, but he shines by being calm on the ball, solid blocking of shots, excellent lay outs from defensive areas, and he is quick. Put them together, and I can't think of many attackers, when both are playing well, together, in tandom, that could get passed them much, and even test Reina alot.



KME said:


> And all you Mancs just underrate him because of who he is, you overrate all your players too. Gary Neville has always been a very overrated player who gets massive praise for being "solid in his position" "making good runs to support wingers (not his job to be doing and leaves his position open)" and "being passionate" Carra is passionate and is extremely solid in his performances, no he doesn't go forward with long runs, but defenders usualyy don't tend to do so. Besides, this conversation wasn't even about Carragher, it was about your ridiculous statement about our defense not being good, despite the fact it is renowned as always having been one of the best in the league.


Neville is a good player, and will always go down as a legend in Manc books, if not for being a good player, but for his dedication, and passion. Obviously you Mancs won't agree with me, but any day I would have Carragher in my team over Neville. They are, in effect, the equivalent of eachother. Both have passion, and are some of the only players in the league, who will never leave there team, through sheer love. But Carragher has just got some qualities Neville hasn't, or never had in terms of football, in specific, defending.



Renegade™ said:


> Ew.
> 
> Kolo Toure is much better than Carra, and Gallas, I'm sure every non Liverpool mark would say is much better than him too.
> 
> Really, Carra is an ordinary defender made to look good coz the others around him aren't very good either. Liverpool's defense has never been too solid, and that's the only reason Carragher looks better than he is.



How, on earth, can you say we don't have a good defence? 

In the last few seasons, it has been our attack that has let us down. Our defence, bar a few games against Arsenal, one of which, our peoper defence wasn't playing, they have been so consistant. Our left back area is our only weak, unsettled area, but we still have a few decent left backs. Riise has gone down the pan the last few years, but both Aurelio, and even moreso Arbeloa, are incredibly versitile players, who can adapt to a number of positions. If one of them settled down at left back, in that area we would look as good as any other defensively.

I've already made my point about Agger, but Steve Finnan, if possible, might be even more underrated than Carragher. I know Carragher is amazingly consistant, but Finnan is the epitamy of it. Never, even when the rest of the team have been poor, have I see in nearly 300 or so games, Steve Finnan, have a bad game. So much of his work goes unnoticed, probably due to the fact he isn't as loud as Carra, or openly show such a desire Carragher does, although it is evidentally there, present.



Renegade™ said:


> I'm sorry, but can you please get off Carra's dick?
> 
> *I mean, you make him out to be the greatest defender in history*. Extremely laughable. He's never been and never will be anything more than a good defender.
> 
> Rio, Vids, Carvalho, Toure, Gallas all much better defenders than him.


When have I ever said that  He obviously isn't the very best defender in history, but as a Centre back, I model myself on him, and he is probably, my alltime hero.

As for those players you have named, in terms of pure defending, as I have said, none of them are better than Carragher.

There, done


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Good to see Henry keeping intrest in Arsenal. I think the Gunners will always love him unless he knocks them out of Champiosn league.lol


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

1. Gerrard and Lamapard being nominated for player of the year is a joke.
2. Rio, Vidic, Evra, Scholes and Giggs not being nominated is also a joke.
3. Messi has no chance of winning.

Goodnite.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 1. Gerrard and Lamapard being nominated for player of the year is a joke.
> 2. Rio, Vidic, Evra, Scholes and Giggs not being nominated is also a joke.
> 3. Messi has no chance of winning.
> 
> Goodnite.


1. True. Same with Tevez, Torres, Buffon and Henry
2. Possibly
3. Tru 

You go to bed early Thomas :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All three are very valid points, which I find hard to disagree with, even if it has been said already.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> You go to bed early Thomas :side:


I just thought it was a good way to close the post :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I just heard Gary Neville won't be playing in the reserves against Liverpool, nor will Darren Fletcher. 

Neville may not return to the United team this month. His comeback seems to get set back every week, like Harry Kewell's :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What the fuck is Harry Kewell doing, We're going to probably end up shipping him out for next to nothing, after perservering with his wages for 2 years, when he has done nothing.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Harry Kewell has some fucking life. He does fuck all, yet picks up 60 grand a week, lucky fucker.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Henry is worthless, more so than David Pleat. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> For once I actually agree with you 100%. :shocked:


You have always loved me though, have you not?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dre said:


> What the fuck is Harry Kewell doing, We're going to probably end up shipping him out for next to nothing, after perservering with his wages for 2 years, when he has done nothing.


He's injury prone. 

I maintain faith every year that he'll gain fitness again, he has so much potential and is so good when he's bothered. But he just seems to get injured all the time, even more ridiculous than getting injured watching TV, like Rio :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Random, but anyone watching the schoolboy football, someone playing for England, Jose Baxter, I know him :side:

EDIT: Get the fuck in, he just hit the post, then set someone up.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I watched the last game I think, what's the score?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

1-0 to us, just scored.

Jose will be big, very big when he's older, shame he plays for Everton


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Liverpool/United game was good, 1-1. Lucas and Leto were great. We dominated the match and unlucky not to win.

1-1. Northern Ireland scored a pen. Also, Ste's mate is getting alot of praise.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Was that on Liverpool TV, if so, :cuss for not telling me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think it was, but my TV wasn't working anyway so I wouldn't have known. I watched a low quality stream. Lucas made a nice backheel pass for our goal, and hit the post in the last minute.

Edit- 2-1. Ste's mate with the assist :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like Lucas could be decent in future. Leto hasn't really impressed me from what I have seen, but still, his time will come.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fucking good game this is. 2-2 now. Baxter nearly scored, world class save for the rebound. 

Full time, good save by the england keeper in the last minute.

I enjoyed that match


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

We should have walked over Utd reserves according to .tv.

I know this is old but - 



> Really, Carra is an ordinary defender made to look good coz the others around him aren't very good either. *Liverpool's defense has never been too solid, and that's the only reason Carragher looks better than he is*.


:lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Nearly everyone who started for us is shite.

I lol'd that liverpool didn't win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who played for us?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Everyone who played for us was shite


We know...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rofl's just checked who was playing, that is a terrible side, did Liverpool play like very very shit or did our jobbers have a blinder?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Nearly everyone who started for us is shite.
> 
> I lol'd that liverpool didn't win.


O well, hardly the end of the world.

I marked for the fact, as soon as I finished watching Waterloo Road, Baxter apparently started calling the shots.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We dominated you start to finish, you scored late. 

We should've pissed it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> rofl's just checked who was playing, that is a terrible side, did Liverpool play like very very shit or did our jobbers have a blinder?


Bit of both.

Leto was diving all over the place, should of been sent off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The "dive" he got a yellow card for was ridiculous. 

We know foreigners go down easier, but there was nothing wrong with him tonight. 

United basically bought their own referee along.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

KME said:


> The "dive" he got a yellow card for was ridiculous.
> 
> We know foreigners go down easier, but there was nothing wrong with him tonight.
> 
> *United basically bought their own referee along.*


We're not Chelsea.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> The "dive" he got a yellow card for was ridiculous.
> 
> We know foreigners go down easier, but there was nothing wrong with him tonight.
> 
> United basically bought their own referee along.


Who needs a brought referee when you can just goad them into giving things your way? Come on, think with ROH logic, not TNA.


----------



## fordy181 (Mar 18, 2007)

hi am new here im a arsenal fan so its prety good for me this year so far still dont think well win it tho


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

You were talking about Jose Baxter, just found out he has signed for Nike and is 'better than Rooney.' Sounds good. Also I feel Chelsea will dominate for the next few games and grab 3rd in time for Christmas.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well with the fixtures coming up for Liverpool, that might happen, but I'm just not convinced by Chelsea at all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bradley said:


> You were talking about Jose Baxter, just found out he has signed for Nike and is 'better than Rooney.' Sounds good. Also I feel Chelsea will dominate for the next few games and grab 3rd in time for Christmas.


He's immense. I remember playing against him, and with him being a striker, and me a centre back, it was me vs him. I'm pretty good, not being cocky, but he absolutely ripped me to smitherines.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'll laugh if we actually pull it out of the bag and get some results while Chelsea slip. 

They have Boro soon though, and with the way we've been playing I don't see my prediction coming true. 

Hope I'm right though.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Torres is injured, got his leg injured in training.

Big game aswell this week, I see them dropping points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll be fit for the time Liverpool play again, I expect.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not too bothered, if this means he will rest, and miss the Spain games, aslong as he is fit when he is needed to be for us.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's out for 10 days, and thus the derby in the process. 

Won't say much more, too angry to speak about these fucking stupid internationals


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Bradley said:


> You were talking about Jose Baxter, just found out he has signed for Nike and is 'better than Rooney.' Sounds good. Also I feel Chelsea will dominate for the next few games and *grab 3rd in time for Christmas.*


Just cannot see them being higher in the league in 2 months time than Arsneal, Liverpool or United.

I would like to see them climb back up since everyone has write them off since Jose left(me included) and it's always nice to see a team shut the critics up *cough*_Arsenal_*cough*

I love to see Arsenal be top at christmas but my gut tells me United will be :no:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone else hear rumours of Afonso Alves being wanted at Liverpool?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Heard a rumor, didn't really believe it though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It's possible I guess.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Possibly. 

He has a fantastic record in the dutch league, but so did Kezman and Kuyt and they aren't/weren't really prolific goalscorers here. 

Would be a iffy sort of signing were it to go through, at least he wouldn't be cup tied for the CL or anything if he was bought in in January, bearing in mind who he plays for, so that's an advantage when bringing in players in the January window.

We have alot of strikers though, and I think instead of replacing Crouch, which I think would be the aim if we bought another striker, we should move Babel up front in place of Crouch, and bring in a couple of wingers.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DInKbk2856c


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

First I've heard about such rumour to be honest.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I heard about it yesterday.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He could be a good squad player for Liverpool, especially as Crouch is looking to move. I wouldn't expect Alves to be a world beater or anything, but he's a finisher and could to the job well against jobber teams.

Also Heerenveen have a habit of producing quality strikers. van Nistelrooy, Hunterlaar, and Allback spring to mind.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't see why Rafa doesn't just keep their top scorer from last season really....


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

on the topic of Alves, meh let's remember he's scoring alot in the Eredivise, but that's not the Premier League. So I'd expect him to be more like Kuyt, about a 10-15 goals per season man, at the maximum.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Don't see why Rafa doesn't just keep their top scorer from last season really....


He doesn't seem happy with the rotation, Voronin, Kuyt and Torres have al taken in it their stride and are scoring goals. 

I like Crouch, but for no fault of his own when we see him we think "Right then, there's the beanpole, LONG BALL TIME!!!" 

And he was top scorer last season, but he was alongside Kuyt (in his first season), Bellamy (was anypone expecting him to get a great deal of goals? Nah, squad player) and Fowler (love him, but I think he scored about 4 or 5 goals....). Not quite the line up of of Torres (7 goals in 12 games) Voronin (anything but a constant starter, has scored 4), Kuyt (finishing still slightly lacking, but has scored 3) and Babel (who can play as a striker and has scored a goal already, despite not being a starter at the moment)

I don't think we'll struggle for goals this season without Crouch, if I'm honest. He's good to have around but if he wants first team football I'm sure there are some clubs willing to give him that.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

We don't need Strikers, or Centre Mid's or anything, we need CB's and RB'S. Finnan won't be going for too much longer and won't be able to play week in, week out which means we need a proper RB to do the job.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We could really do with a new winger, on the right and left. We have a number of players who can "do ther job there" but I think we really need a top quality winger, not that they're easy to get....

Also, Arbeloa is a RB, and looking how well he does out of position on the left I have no worries about how well he could do in RB after Finnan stops playing regularly (). Left back could be a problem though. I don't rate Riise and Aurelio is your typical Brazillian left back, great going forward, leaves alot to be desired defensively. 

Some good CB cover is probably needed, Sami is knocking on and when Carra or Agger get injured it's always difficult. However, how do we bring in a top quality CB and keep them, and Carra and Agger happy? Going to be nearly impossible. Mr Vesatile, Arbeloa can play CB as well though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't you have any kids coming up through the ranks?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Possibly, I know of a few that are doing well in the reserves and youth teams. 

Jack Hobbs is a promising one that I know about though, he's a center back. Stephen Darby was on the bench in the CL last year, he's a right back. And Robbie Threlfall is another one with high hopes, he's a left back. Insua still hangs around in the reserves, he's played in the first team a bit, plays at left back but can also play center back, he is a signing that is on and off though, possibly like Palletta, just not good enough. I haven't seen much of him but he's been in the full team twice. 

Not sure thogh, you can't ever tell if youth will be truly ready. I'd say Hobbs really looks the part, but I think we might have to splash some cash to get some good cover, as most clubs seem to do these days.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*United's defence should be sorted for the future. Evans and Simpson had succsesful loan spells last season and Shawcross is doing amazing at Stoke. He is rumoured to be going Sunderland on loan in January. Pique seems decent enough but I dont see him lasting.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh, we also have Paul Anderson on loan at Swansea. They love him there and want to keep him. He's a proper winger and possibly worth keeping for the future, methinks.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Don't you have any kids coming up through the ranks?


Judging by what i seen on Thursday, no.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *United's defence should be sorted for the future. Evans and Simpson had succsesful loan spells last season and Shawcross is doing amazing at Stoke. He is rumoured to be going Sunderland on loan in January. Pique seems decent enough but I dont see him lasting.*


Pique has a much better chance of making it than Shawcross, in my personal opinion.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Shawcross will make it, everytime ive seen him hes been awesome.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Judging by what i seen on Thursday, no.


Pretty sure they played very well. Leto, Lucas and Spearing were fantastic. 

Your United red tinted glasses would always forbid you from saying a good word about us though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Judging by what i seen on Thursday, no.


And yet our youth battered yours for 90 mins on Wednesday, Utd are in trouble .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Judging by what i seen on Thursday, no.


We are actually very strong in the Youth department, our recent record in the FA Youth Cup is enough to prove this isn't it?

Hobbs, Andersen, Linfield, Threfall, Darby, Leto (eventhough he hasn't impressed at the top level) Leiva, and two random Hunagrian strikers, who are meant to be amazing, all have a very good chance of getting somewhere in our team.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

None of the people (minus lee) who started for us on Thursday, would normally start for the reserves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey chaps...I thought I'd share this opinion column bit with you guys, regarding FIFA's player of the year. 



Tim O'Sullivan of 411Mania Sports said:


> The award is pointless. Henry never winning it has always left a bitter taste in my mouth, and Lamps coming second in 2005 was beyond ridiculous. The format (international captains and managers vote) is stupid, and nowhere near as relevant as the journalistic approach to the Ballon D'Or. Even that has had its debatable moments, but it still has twice the credibility of Fifa's incredibly out-of-date attempt.
> 
> The list of nominees this year is just insane. It's basically 30 of the 35 most famous players in the world. Form seems irrelevant.
> 
> ...


On a different note...who is the club in Spain that is going after Fabregas? I heard something...any chance the Cesc might be gone next August?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been saying the same thing for years now, ever since Zidane won the award in 2003. The article is exactly right in all except one thing, which is Lampard did deserve to be in the reckoning for the award in 2005. Sure, Lampard has been overrated at times, but the popular belief now that he's not even a good player is even more absurd.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

yeah, completely agreed with that article. the award has been a joke for about 10 years now, and i think for the last 11 years the award hasn't gone to anyone who doesn't play for real madrid or barcelona.

the award is just about celebrities, not football. and i wouldn't put it past them to give the award to someone other then kaka, even though the shortlist has already made them a laughing stock.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lampard is good, but that's it. Doesn't go past that. What a horrible shortlist.

I just hope Rio or Vids get it, even though they won't. Piss poor list. It's like FIFA want people to think they're stupid.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres is saying he will be fit for The Derby. I hope to God he is, or I can well see it being 0-0.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I also hope he is. 

Loving his attitude that he wants to play, not loving the feeling I have that Rafa will bench him anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa knows what he's doing, please don't doubt him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good point, winning us a Champions League in his first season, an FA Cup in his second, thus making him the only Liverpool manager to win major trophies in his first two seasons in charge. He's also earned us our highest points total in the Premiership, and the highest points ever for a third place club, as well as taking us to cup finals every year he has been in charge and also winning us Super Cups and Community Shields, not even mentioning the famous victories against Juventus, Chelsea, Man Utd, Barcelona, AC Milan and Arsenal and bringing in our record signing. 

So yes, I will trust him from now on and thank you for restoring my faith in him. 

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Famous Victory against us? WTF are you on about?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Famous Victory against us? WTF are you on about?


First time we beat you in the FA Cup in something like 50 years I believe. Not famous in a non biased standpoint, but one of his better achievements of leading us into matches against big clubs.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont see how beating a depelted United side 1-0 at home in the FA Cup is anything to boast about.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Because it's United, because it was our first win over you in that competition for 85 years (longer than I thought) because it was a part of our brilliant FA Cup run and it is his first success over you. 

And your team

Van der Sar, Neville, Brown, Vidic, Silvestre (Saha 45), Ronaldo, Fletcher (Smith 76), Giggs, Richardson, Rooney, van Nistelrooy

was a pretty good team for us to beat in fairness.

tbh.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Because it's United, because it was our first win over you in that competition for 85 years (longer than I thought) because it was a part of our brilliant FA Cup run and it is his first success over you.
> 
> And your team
> 
> ...


:lmao 1-0 Ben :side:

Nice research also, and I agree with that muppet's article apart from I would hardly say Carra's start has been "awful" and that Alfonso guy hardly should become the best player in the world for scoring a load of goals in a 3rd rate league.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Benitez was pissing me off at the start of the season, however, then I thought, what he is doing, in his view, is going to be best for us at the end of the season, regardless of what some of you may think. I think his success in the past 3 years, have shown his greatness actually.

Obviously I'd like him to focus on the league more, but, after seeing what happened when we didn't start Torres, he seems to have realised how much the league means to us scousers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's nearly doing exactly what he's done every season and in the end it's resulted in you not challenging for the league, you're still more than in it but I'm just not sure if Rafa's tinkering is going to bring you the title. But lets see.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dre, nice research but damn, you really do go out of your way to prove a point. Lawls.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^It was KME, not me 

Meh, after the first 8 games, in the last few seasons, we have already been out of the race. We are still firmly in it, and we normally come alot stronger later on in the season, so all is good imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Next couple of games are massive, you'll want to win both of them which you could do, and thanks to the international break your teams head might be a bit more sorted now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dre said:


> ^^^It was KME, not me
> 
> Meh, after the first 8 games, in the last few seasons, we have already been out of the race. We are still firmly in it, and we normally come alot stronger later on in the season, so all is good imo.


So used to you doing it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ 

And I agree Ben, the next few matches, and the three in a row, around Late March/Early April, against Everton, United and Arsenal, will make or break our season.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> I WILL SURVIVE
> by
> Martin Jol
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

As hilarious as that is, I must change the subject.

Sammy Lee had been sacked. Inevitable really, but I thought he'd be given a little bit more time, but fair play to Bolton's boardroom; he just doesn't seem cut out for management. I mean playing Nolan as a striker? Illogical. Besides, he was far too short to be a manager anyway, how can anyone take him seriously when he's a foot shorter than the whole dressing-room :side:

Now the question is who will replace him, my initial guess would be Glenn Roeder.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Bolton should get Paul Jewell, he would be the perect man to deal with the situation that they are currently in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sammy was a tool, shocked he lasted as long as he did.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He didn't even cross my mind, but you have a point, he'd be great for the job given his experience in relegation dogfights.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Dre, nice research but damn, you really do go out of your way to prove a point. Lawls.


It was me :side: 

And I've noticed alot of people write a one line post that states something that isn't true, so I looked into it and made my point :hb


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rumor has it that Arsenal will take a look at Brad Guzan for next season. He's currently playing great for Chivas US in the MLS.

Only 23. Had a nice half against the Swiss today. I wouldn't mind seeing him as a backup to Almunia for next year's campaign.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Never even heard of him. Is good enough to pip Almunia to first place GK?


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

^ Will never happen. Fabiański will be the future at Arsenal. And plus, Guzan is not even the best young American keeper. Chris Seitz is.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nah. Unless Guzan really overdevelops...he'd just be a really good backup to Almunia. This is assuming that Lehmann leaves...which I think he will.

I've heard of Fabrianski...but yet to see play. 

And yes...Seitz is definitely the best young American goalkeeper. Only 20, and playing very well given the circumstances on being a bad team in the MLS.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

America has a good record in producing keepers, and if he's already in the national team then he must have some potential. But right now I'd rather get a keeper who can come in as a first teamer and put Almunia back on the bench where he belongs.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Guzan would be a huge signing for Arsenal. The kid has bucketloads of potential, but he's at Chivas, so he isn't exactly surrounded by talent. He prob won't tip Almunia yet for the no.1 spot, but he would definitely be the no.1 in the future. As i said before, he would be a huge signing for the Gunners


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tim Howard is the best goalkeeper America has produced. Friedel is good too. Kasey Keller is fucking shite. Terribly overrated imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, Kasey Keller is pretty shite, can't understand why America would ever play him over Friedel. But compared to all other positions, America seem to be better at producing Keepers. Poland too seem to be like that too. I probably could name any more than 10 Polish players, but 4 of them are keepers.


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Yeah, Kasey Keller is pretty shite, can't understand why America would ever play him over Friedel. But compared to all other positions, America seem to be better at producing Keepers. Poland too seem to be like that too. I probably could name any more than 10 Polish players, but 4 of them are keepers.


True, Boruc, Dudek, Fabianski etc. Friedel is a really solid keeper. Keller used to be good but is now preety shitey which is why he is at Fulham


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/18102007/58/premier-league-drogba-wants-quit-broken-chelsea.html

:agree:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd have him, Fergie is good at sorting out ****s.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Any team would have him, he is one of the best strikers in the world. But, yeah, he does need his attitude sorting out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie could sort out the dirty cheat, I'd be more than happy to have him. I see him going to Spain really.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that Keller is trash. Howard and Friedel are quality GKs, though. Personally, I think that Friedel is very good in goal. 

Two things:

1) Drogba wants to leave Chelsea? Meh. He'll be replaced. I don't see him staying in the EPL. I think he's off to Spain. Real Madrid, or perhaps a team like Valencia or Villareal. I don't see him going to Barca. 

2) Van Persie is out for a month. Knee injury. That sucks. He'll miss the matches against Liverpool and Man Utd, plus the CL match against Spague Praha(sp). This is a bummer. Hopefully he can keep up the momentum, but Van Persie was playing so well...it'll be very tough.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fergie sorted Ronaldo out, so sorting Didier out would be a piece of piss.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Delighted that we won't have to deal with RVP in our match with Arsenal, but from a human beings standpoint, I hope he recovers quickly as I love to watch him play. 

Also, Drogba would never give up the money and stardom he has now with Chelsea to go to Valencia or Villareal, he doesn't seem like much of a selfless player to me, he's wanting to leave Chelsea because they're on a bad run, Valencia and Villareal are far less consistant. 

I see him going to Inter, Juventus or Madrid.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll be going to one of the major clubs that are winning leagues and challenging for the CL, that's not Valencia or Villareal that's for sure. 

RVP is a big loss for Chelsea, hate the guy, but he's a beast of a finisher.


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He'll be going to one of the major clubs that are winning leagues and challenging for the CL, that's not Valencia or Villareal that's for sure.
> 
> RVP is a *big loss for Chelsea*, hate the guy, but he's a beast of a finisher.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A typo I'd imagine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clearly, just the talk of Drogba. And don't make shitty spam posts that add nothing to the thread.


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Clearly, just the talk of Drogba. And don't make shitty spam posts that add nothing to the thread.


Touchy 

Anyway I wouldn't read into much all the Drogba talk. Probably mistranslated or something


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

can see drogba going to milan actually, gillardino isn't really consistent enough and inzaghi appears to be aging a little bit, so they could do with someone like drogba. i'm also thinking milan because none of the other top teams are short on strike force.

inter- already got ibrahimovich and crespo keeping adriano out of the side, got julio cruz as well, don't need another striker

real madrid- already got van nistelrooy and he's not going to get dropped, and him and drogba are just to similar to play together.

barcelona- we all know the deal over there

juventus- a possibility but they've got trezegeut up there already, no CL football won't help there case either


and chelsea won't let him go to another english club, so i think he's either staying at chelsea or going to milan.

and as of relates to RVP being injured, one word. SHIT. he always seems to get injured when he's on his best run of form. but i'm certain that he'll eventually be one of the best strikers in the world. these injuries must be so frustrating for him though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yah...when I threw out Valencia and Villareal...it was more I hope he goes there than he might actually go there.

Inter or Real Madrid are the top 2, I'd guess for him.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I could see Drogba going to Madrid tbh, they have the money and seem to buy anyone that's avaliable, i think Drogba would like a move their aswell.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Meh I can see Milan going for him, with Inzaghi ageing, it'll be up to Gilardino and no offense to him but he's very 50/50 recently, and I reakon he'd play much better alongside a target man like Drogba.

That or big bucks Real Madrid.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i think drogba will move to milan or madrid at the end of season if he is going to move
it would interesting to see how aresnal without van persie for a month he has been one of their best players


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

For some reason my gut says that he will go to Real. He would be most needed though at Milan. They are starting to look like a B-Grade attack, and Drogba could change that. Or maybe he stays on at Chelsea?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just glad to see Chelsea will be losing one of their most important players and one of the top strikers in the world.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Drogba, and Lampard for fear of deflected goal, are the only Chelsea players I fear when we play them. Him leaving will be great for the rest of the league.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I'm just glad to see Chelsea will be losing one of their most important players and one of the top strikers in the world.


I think we all are.

Anyway, an exciting round of action coming up. Gunners/Bolton, Villa/Man U, Blackburn/Reading, Everton/Liverpool, Fulham/Derby, Man City/ Birmingham, Boro/Chelsea, Wigan/*Pompey*, West Ham/Sunderland, and Newcastle/Tottenham. Will be interesting to see Bolton's performance in their first game since sacking Sammy Lee.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I forgot how much the Derby gets me nervous. Just to make it worse, I don't know how I'm going to survive it.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Dre said:


> I forgot how much the Derby gets me nervous. Just to make it worse, I don't know how I'm going to survive it.


I hope you have long fingernails. It's going to be an epic match.

But anyway, I can't see Liverpool leaving with any less than a point. Sorry David(EFC), but I don't feel Everton will win this. Their form of late has been, como se dice, poor. However they should have Tim Cahill back, which will be a boost. I'm glad this is the Early match, coz i'm going to watch this, it will be a classic.

Everton 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can see it being 0-0. Don't know why, I just have a feeling that it will be. Everton winning will be catastrophic.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

There's no question it will be a tight game. Everton are going to have their work cut out, but anything's possible. It'll prob be nil-all but if anyone scores, it will be Liverpool


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alan Stubbs best not play. He was immense last season, at Anfield. He lives for big matches like this. If we keep Arteta and Cahill quiet, I can't see them having much going forward, it will just matter on how well we finish our chances.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton are more than capable of winning it and I'm hopeful they can. It's hard to predict Liverpool at the moment so I just don't know, wouldn't surprise me if they got the win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Our last scorer against Everton was Harry Kewell  

That needs to change tommrow, and we really must win otherwise the title might just be gone already.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't go that far, RVP is a loss for Arsenal and that might cause them a few problems possibly. But if you lose to Everton and then Arsenal, yeah that might be curtains.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Birmingham tomorrow, im hoping this speculation will have unsettles Bruce leading to another drumming for us.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Losing to THE PEOPLES CLUB would really be a kick in the teeth for confidence, and then we'd have to recover with Arsenal at Anfield, and our home matches seem like away matches from last year, not awfully impressive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killer K said:


> Birmingham tomorrow, im hoping this speculation will have unsettles Bruce leading to another drumming for us.


Arsenal will win but it won't be a drumming.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Everton may sneak a win, Liverpool are playing like crud at the moment, so unpredictable. Yet, they could awake from their form slump and win. Highly unlikely the way they're playing, but you never know. But the most realistic result will be 0-0.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Birmingham tomorrow, im hoping this speculation will have unsettles Bruce leading to another drumming for us.


You're playing Bolton, not Birmingham. 

You should thrash them.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep, confused myself looking on BBC Sport, Lets hope the Sammy Lee deal puts off Bolton and then we can give them a drumming 

As long as Fabregas scores, and we win, i'm happy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton should win tomorrow.

Im gonna put a Fiver on both us and Everton to win 2-1.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Arteta will be a big player for Everton tomorrow.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Everton *should* win tomorrow.
> 
> Im gonna put a Fiver on both us and Everton to win 2-1.


Why? What almighty great chance of them winning is there that is sticking out to you? 

We're on bad form, er, they are in even worse...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think its about time we all start to ignore MUF whenever he comments about Liverpool. I wouldn't be awfully surprised if Everton did win, but it will really depend on whether Liverpool show up or not, they'll have to be favorites.

I doubt the rumours of Cahill returning this weekend will amount to anything. I generally think its better to bring players back slowly after a reasonably long injury, as even if they are fully fit, they often lack sharpness and disrupt the current momentum of the team. Although Everton may risk it as they don't really have any momentum to risk breaking.

Arsenal really should beat Bolton without van Persie, but his injury will cost us against Liverpool and United who we've got in the two weeks after. I'll be interested to see how Eduardo does in his place.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> I think its about time we all start to ignore MUF whenever he comments about Liverpool. I wouldn't be awfully surprised if Everton did win, but it will really depend on whether Liverpool show up or not, they'll have to be favorites.


1. Everton are at home
2. They won 3-0 last season

Basically why Everton are favourites


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd say most see Everton getting a result, which in the end may just help Liverpool who I can see sneaking it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1. All home teams normally win do they? I think not
2. Last season is in the past 

Basically why they aren't favourites.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Stop living in the past.

Everton won't win. Our team so is so much better than theirs, aslong as we don't fuck around, we should win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To be fair though your team on paper was better than theirs last year.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We fucked around that day, especially Reina....

I don't even think we'll win, but I'm going to at least try and be hopefull


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chelsea loses both Cole and Terry? That's a major blow to the defense.

So, who takes their positions?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm leaving mine 2 hours before Kick Off tomorrow to get autographs of Liverpool players, perfect chance.

Plus, I'll be so nervous, it will do me good to get out of the house.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

You should be nervous, Everton all the way.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I love how he says Liverpool are the better team on paper and hence they'll win, but last year, weren't they also the better on paper and got drummed 3-0? Yah.

Liverpool can be the most inconsistent team in the league tbh.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

liverpool are fav on paper but they have been inconsistent i think this time it will be a 0-0 or 1-1 draw


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to watching Arsenal v. Bolton ! Gallas makes his return I think, but with RVP out because of his knee (I doubt he would play after that..and I haven't read the scan results yet), Walcott will possibly get the starting position up front I think.

I've tipped a 3-0 win for Arsenal 

Liverpool v. Everton will certainly be an interesting game to me, and I hope Everton get the draw..


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I love how he says Liverpool are the better team on paper and hence they'll win, but last year, weren't they also the better on paper and got drummed 3-0? Yah.


Liverpool are the better team on paper, and no one has claimed that their going to win, just that claiming Everton are going into to this favorites is simply wrong, which it is.

And, both Gallas and Rosicky are returning to the Arsenal first team, but Lehmann still hasn't which has me seriously worried that the rumours of a bust-up between him and Wenger are true.


----------



## Matt K (Jan 2, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I'm looking forward to watching Arsenal v. Bolton ! Gallas makes his return I think, but with RVP out because of his knee (I doubt he would play after that..and I haven't read the scan results yet), Walcott will possibly get the starting position up front I think.
> 
> I've tipped a 3-0 win for Arsenal
> 
> Liverpool v. Everton will certainly be an interesting game to me, and I hope Everton get the draw..


I dont see the scoring in the Arsenal game getting a 3-0 Victory

i see a 2-1 at most.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> i see a 2-1 at most.


I wouldn't be so sure. Bolton have been very uninspiring recently, and unless Anelka or Diouf can drum something up, I doubt they'll score, and their defence is looking terrible right now, Arsenal could easily get 3 goals in this match, with van Persie or not. However I've tipped a 2-0 for Arsenal as Eduardo and Adebayor have scarcely played upfront together yet.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Hopefully we can get a good convincing win today going into the liverpool match next week. Bolton have been a bogey team for us in the past few years so im still a bit skeptical of a 3-0 win but im still confident of a win for us. 

Hopefully Everton can get a draw or win today


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I read yesturday about how Rosicky's muscle development is at rather a weak status in his thighs, whilst other muscles work fine.
A Czech Republic doctor said that his thighs are under a lot of strain from this development, so it could explain his injuries in the past year or so.

I cannot see it finishing 2-1, because the Arsenal defense has been superb this season, and I cannot see the likes of Bolton scoring against us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah but if Adebayor isn't on song today and I hope he is, really, you won't be fancied to score many unless Cesc puts a few rockets back in. I'd give Walcott the chance over Eduardo, because Walcott's only good skill is his pace, and with the Bolton backline in tatters at the moment, he could just wait for some long balls and fly clear of his markers.

Eduardo hasn't been impressive at all tbh, he'll be no more than a bench man to Ade & RVP.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Destiny said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Bolton have been very uninspiring recently, and unless Anelka or Diouf can drum something up, I doubt they'll score, and their defence is looking terrible right now, Arsenal could easily get 3 goals in this match, with van Persie or not. However I've tipped a 2-0 for Arsenal as Eduardo and Adebayor have scarcely played upfront together yet.


Yeah, but Bolton are currently suffering Sackyourmanagerandstartwinningitis. So anything could happen.

Anyway, the preview from Fratton Faithful for tonights game is below.



> *Gunning for our fourth straight away win*
> A forty coach convoy will be making its way up to the JJB Stadium tomorrow as a Pompey team in high spirits take on a Wigan side who haven't won in seven Premier League outings.
> 
> That previous statistic won't add confidence to some of the Pompey fans though, as we have a knack of ending the bad runs of teams and last season it was us who fell to a 1-0 defeat in the fog to end Wigan's worst losing streak in their history.
> ...





> Predicted Starting Line-Ups
> 
> Wigan
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Derby day today in Merseyside and I'm very nervous, cannot wait for the game. Going to my mates party kater tonight as well and alot of them support Everton so I am expecting alot of stick when I get to the party there if Everton win!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Our squad is fucked. 

*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Riise 

Gerrard - Mascherano - Sissoko - Benayoun

Vornin - Kuyt. *​
Not Torres in the squad, no Alonso, no Arbeloa. Rubbish, hate it. No Cahill for Everton though.

If we even dare not win this Benitez needs his head kicked in.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Our squad is fucked.
> 
> *Reina
> 
> ...


Torres, Alonso and Arbeloa are injured, so it would be pretty pointless alredy.

And i love how your already getting your excuses in for when they win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh shitty team, so I'll say Liverpool will win! :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Torres, Alonso and Arbeloa are injured, so it would be pretty pointless alredy.
> 
> And i love how your already getting your excuses in for when they win.


Playing Kuyt and Voronin together - Bad, too similar

Masch and Momo in the middle - Too defensive

Gerrard on the right - Out of position

Riise playing - Less said the better

And Im not saying we'll lose and it isn't excuses, I'm just stating my opinion on the fact I don't think our team is right for this match. If I said I thought we'd walk it you'd pick up on that too....

However, apparently Gerrard has freedom to play on the right and drift into the middle.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Liverpool 3-0. 

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Gerrard hasn't exactly been awesome in the middle this season, putting him back out there might actually do him some good, you never know.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think what is happening is Gerrard will wander into a 3 man center mid going in just behind the striker, with Voro and Benayoun drifting into wings, with Finnan also bombing down the right with Kuyt as a CF.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That'll work well, what with Kuyt loving to go deep to get the ball. :side:


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Michael Maidens, a Hartlepool United player has been killed in a car crash. RIP.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ That's horrible news.  rip.

More than happy with that first half, Liverpool just look very average. 

It'll either be 1-0, 1-1 or 2-0 Everton me thinks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Bah, Hypia scores an own goal.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool played well in the 1st 10 minutes but Everton have dominated since.

great goal btw.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joleon Lescott playing wonderfully on the left wing :side: Mr Consistent Steve Finnan is having one of the worst matches I've seen from him. Liverpool's team in general is just far too defensive, and even so their losing out in a lot of the 50/50's. One of Sissoko or Masch needs to be brought off for Pennant or Babel.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Crap performance yet again. 

Take Sissoko off and put Pennant on. Put Gerrard in the middle with Masch, Pennant right, Yossi left, Kuyt and Voronin actually playing as a front 2. Finnan is having to push forward because we have no right winger, and Lescott is getting away from him at times leaving Voro to chase. 

Stupid goal from Hyypia. 

We'll maybe draw, but probably lose. We do not look like scoring.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What does Crouch have to do to get a chance?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Same 11 out, we've lost....


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kuyt has had a very quite game, he certainly doesn't work well with Voronin, they both seem to drop too deep and neither are too good at creating space and getting into scoring positions. Although the build up play for Liverpool just isn't there, their midfield looks incapable of creating anything decent.

When Sissoko passed the ball out of play the commentator mentioned he is giving the ball away, a lot like the game against Merseille, but in all honesty he does it every game he plays. He may win the ball a lot (and he's not really in this game) but its criminal how poor he is on the ball for a central midfielder in the top four. I doubt he'd even get a game if he played for Fulham.



> What does Crouch have to do to get a chance?


Everytime I've seen him this year he's been bad, however I think he and Kuyt would be a better partnership than what's out now. After all that partnership destroyed Gallas and Toure so its proven and effective.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Game changer.

LOL.

Great save from Neville, win for Liverpool.

Lucky to be honest.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kuyt is my idea of a sexy man. He was definitely Liverpool's best player of the second half regardless of the goals.

I know Liverpool got the result and that is really the only thing that matters in derby games, but it was hardly a convincing win and Rafa's decision were abysmal. I usually don't like slagging off at manager decisions as their the ones at training everyday and know the players inside out, not me, but how can he honestly justify taking Gerrard off when the remarkably untalented Sissoko is still on the pitch. I just can't quite fathom that decision, although fair play to bringing Lucas on because he did very well, brave in the tackle, good touches and won the second penalty. That really should make Sissoko the fifth choice central midfielder now.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Lucky for Liverpool, Everton have outplayed them for most of the game. The ref really did turn the game in the favour of liverpool, Everton have had 2 clear cut penaltys waved away by the ref :no: . The preformance from liverpool also makes me more confident for next weeks match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a fucking joke, bent ref, how lucky are Liverpool? Laughable.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FUCKING GET IN!!!

Lucas Leiva is immense, for someone small he fucking creamed the Everton players, crunching tackles and was denied a goal by tyhat wanker Neville. 

Valuable points, priceless win, and Lucas Leiva is a new hero


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Neville's reflex save was pretty awesome.



Destiny said:


> Kuyt is my idea of a sexy man.


No, you're thinking of this winner.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool’s finishing today was a fucking joke, and that referee is a mug.

Everton should of won that game, and how the hell that wasn’t a penalty at the end is beyond me. 

:no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I look forward to Rafa's luck running out, utterly pathetic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh it's so sweet to see us getting heat for this

All the best teams win when they play bad right?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

No, that referee won you the match.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Clattenburg is one of my favorite refs around but he did get a lot of things wrong here. The first penalty was a free-kick but it's one of those tricky decisions as although the tussle started outside the box the heaviest contact was in the box so it'd be harsh to condemn the referee for that, then obviously the red card is academic as Hibbert was the last man.



> Everton should of won that game, and how the hell that wasn’t a penalty at the end is beyond me.


That was the decision which really stands out, but you Mancs seem to be playing the blame game on the ref a bit too much. At the end of the day Liverpool won a tight match which all changed when Everton went down to 10 men.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> No, that referee won you the match.


Exactly, if the game had been reffed by a decent ref, Everton would have won.

But I'm pretty happy at just how terrible Liverpool are.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I was unsure about Hibberts red card initially but it all adds up. He was holding him back, plus holding his shirt which equates to a yellow generally, it was in the box and it was the last man clean on goal. Pretty entertaining match, wonder what Moyes will have to say about Neville. Laursen would've done the same thing, but with his head.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Hell, I can't stop laughing. That was the most ridiculous game I've ever seen.

Perhaps unfortunately for us, Benitez's contenders for 'Worst Substitution Ever' have somehow been totally vindicated by whatever Clattenburg was doing today. Honestly, 3 defensive midfielders playing against 10 men in a game we needed to win; we deserved a defeat for that level of stupidity.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> No, you're thinking of this winner.


I LOL'd. As great as Laursen is, I have a feeling Man Utd are going to give him the run around. Man Utd keep the ball on the deck so he won't be able to show off his masterful aerial ability, and the pace of Rooney and Tevez will be very threatening too. Perhaps its a Curtis Davies day, Knight can sit on the bench.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Exactly, if the game had been reffed by a decent ref, Everton would have won.
> 
> But I'm pretty happy at just how terrible Liverpool are.


:agree: 

The first penalty decision was correct, but Gerrard influenced the referee to send him off. And right at the end of the match Carragher brought down Lescott for fuck sake.

I'll never understand Benitez's tactics, most of the time I think he's a moron, but he's won the Champions League and FA Cup so he must be doing something right.

:sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Exactly, if the game had been reffed by a decent ref, Everton would have won.
> 
> But I'm pretty happy at just how terrible Liverpool are.


Kuyt was flagged off twice in one on one situations, he was at least a yard onside for both. 

Put your claws away kids, we all win games we shouldn't :hb

Also, the terrible substition, was brilliant, Lucas did more than Gerrard all match. He was superb, a great player for the future.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How Carragher finished the game I have no idea, he should have been booked like 5 times.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

No anelka for bolton there team is lacking at the moment. I wanted Theo to start but eduardo has got the nod hopefully he plays well. A good win here will do us good going into the liverpool game.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Plenty of incorrect decisions either way, I'm just glad Villa weren't playing in such a match. I would've implacably raged. Steve your doubt of Martin Laursen disappoints me, you're out of the fan club!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> The first penalty decision was correct, but Gerrard influenced the referee to send him off.


I don't think any ref wouldn't have given a red for that. Last man foul = red card, its academic. Gerrard had no part in the card being red.



> Kuyt was flagged off twice in one on one situations, he was at least a yard onside for both.


True, Everton can feel a little aggrieved at a decision or two, but saying Liverpool deserved to lose isn't right at all.



> Plenty of incorrect decisions either way, I'm just glad Villa weren't playing in such a match. I would've implacably raged. Steve your doubt of Martin Laursen disappoints me, you're out of the fan club!


Hey, I started the fan club 

I'm out of Barry's now though. Liking Bary was much cooler before his bandwagon started.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Am I the only one who thinks the way the announcer at Arsenal always just calls out the first names of the Arsenal players is terribly gay. :$


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I noticed that a couple of weeks ago, it worried me somehow. Why does he do it? Maybe he doesn't know how to pronounce Diaby properly?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Bouma said:


> I was unsure about Hibberts red card initially but it all adds up. He was holding him back, plus holding his shirt which equates to a yellow generally, it was in the box and it was the last man clean on goal. Pretty entertaining match, wonder what Moyes will have to say about Neville. Laursen would've done the same thing, but with his head.


hibbet held shirt outside the area so its should have been a freekick and the sending off was harsh plus everton should have had a penalty them self but the luck was in liverpools favour


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

KME said:


> Kuyt was flagged off twice in one on one situations, he was at least a yard onside for both.
> 
> Put your claws away kids, we all win games we shouldn't :hb
> 
> Also, the terrible substition, was brilliant, Lucas did more than Gerrard all match. He was superb, a great player for the future.


True, Lucas did look pretty good when he came on, but who in their right mind would replace Gerrard in a Merseyside derby before taking off the ever-abysmal Sissoko? It was vindicated, I know, so me trying to argue this is made rather pointless, but it was still insane.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Destiny said:


> *I don't think any ref wouldn't have given a red for that. Last man foul = red card, its academic. Gerrard had no part in the car*d being red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i disagree with that, the ref had a yellow card out then when gerrard comes over he puts the yellow away and pulls out the red card.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Rising said:


> hibbet held shirt outside the area so its should have been a freekick and the sending off was harsh plus everton should have had a penalty them self but the luck was in liverpools favour


As if, I'll have to watch it again but I'm sure it was within the area, doesn't really matter as he was brought down in the area anyway.

We've already aknowledged that both teams had many critical decisions go against them, Everton were also lucky on occasions.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sissoko is a joke, always will be. Not sure I saw anything that amazing in Lucas to be honest from his performance.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Maybe he doesn't know how to pronounce Diaby properly?


Jabby?

It's not gay, its so the crowd can then call out the last names 

Eh, it's pretty lame, its the most noise we get in Emirates all game


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Jabby?
> 
> It's not gay, its so the crowd can then call out the last names
> 
> *Eh, it's pretty lame, its the most noise we get in Emirates all game*


That's a great point, I'll let it slide.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Bouma said:


> As if, I'll have to watch it again but I'm sure it was within the area, doesn't really matter as he was brought down in the area anyway.
> 
> We've already aknowledged that both teams had many critical decisions go against them, Everton were also lucky on occasions.


gerrad went down in the area but hibbet started to pull him outside box yep everton were also got the some decision their way but the crucial ones went liverpools way


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> As if, I'll have to watch it again but I'm sure it was within the area, doesn't really matter as he was brought down in the area anyway.


It did start outside the area, but the heaviest contact was inside. It's one of those ones which are really hard to call, but I'd have to say my initial reaction was a free-kick would have been the right decision.



> Sissoko is a joke, always will be. Not sure I saw anything that amazing in Lucas to be honest from his performance.


Sissoko doesn't have a talented bone in his body. Lucas did more than half the Liverpool players despite only playing 20 minutes, good enough for a league debut really.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea 1-0 up....drogba


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a shock Drogba scored for Chelsea, who saw that coming? :side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Pity Drogba will probably be heading off in January though. What a suprise to see him score.. 

**9000th post!**


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fuck you Middlesbrough, useless turds. 

Also, I wanted Sissoko to go off instead of Gerrard, I was simply saying bringing Lucas on won us the game so in retrospect, it worked. Gerrard wouldn't have done half the stuff Leiva did today. Sending Neville flying into the air about 20 seconds after Leiva came on with his first touch was great 

Can't wait to have Arbeloa, Alonso, Torres and Agger back, then we'll get better.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

KME said:


> Fuck you Middlesbrough, useless turds.


don't worry they will be better against liverpool


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rising said:


> don't worry they will be better against liverpool


Ummmm ok. 

I think they'd struggle against Derby atm, their striking options are utterly pathetic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it was withful thinking for Boro to get anything from Chelsea today, they really are a mess.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

The main problem with Sissoko is that no matter how badly he keeps on playing, the rotation policy is going to make sure he'll be getting back into the team time and time again. We have more than enough in central midfield to cope without him ever playing, but it's just not going to happen, and it's going to be continually detrimental to us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It makes no sense playing someone so shit so often, it's only going to hurt Liverpool. Simply logic that Rafa doesn't seem to understand.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Role Model said:


> It makes no sense playing someone so shit so often, it's only going to hurt Liverpool. Simply logic that Rafa doesn't seem to understand.


i think we should be happy its for the liverpool fans to worry


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Just read that Fabregas, Diouf and McCann got booked for protesting/dissent? Anybody know what happened?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*2-0 to Blackburn against reading now.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We don't need posts like that, add some opinion or input.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *2-0 to Blackburn against reading now.*


blackburn are really playing well i think they will finish in the top six


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Beating Reading isn't much to be proud of now, they're half the team they were last season and Blackburn are clearly a much better side than them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking hell, that was amazing.

One of the most hooligan atmospheres I have ever been in. Absolute bedlham, that I doubt even Liverpool/Man Utd could rival.

We were poor, I most say, for the 1st half. Slow, lackluster, and little there. There was quite a few chances for us to win in less dramatic fashion that we did, Riise, Sissoko, and Vorinon all should have buried them.

But who cares 

When we scored, I bascially got assaulted, but who cares, we won 

Oh, and Sissoko was amazing today IMO. Seriously.

THE PEOPLES CLUB.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sissoko has got alot better, but he hasn't got any confidence at all, when e sticks to what he knows he's great. He cleans up, he wins balls, he's hard to beat. 

But he's young and too ambitious, he tries clever passes and goes forward, Mascherano is just as poor, but he doesn't try that kind of stuff. The clearing up Momo did today was superb, his poor passing means he isn't my MOTM. Gerrard was ALOT better too.

Blackburn 3 up, superb goal from Tugay.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sissoko and amazing, two words that are only ever used in the same sentence when spoken by Ste. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ 

Subbing Gerrard was an excellent move. Dodgy it might have been at the time, but it showed him he isn't above the club, and hopefully will make him realise he has to perform every game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sissoko and amazing, two words that are only ever used in the same sentence when spoken by Ste. :side:


*Sissoko*'s tackling today was *amazing. *

Sissoko's passing today was poor.

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sissoko throws his legs at the ball and just hopes he gets the ball and doesn't foul, to be fair. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ True. Kuyt's tackle was absolutely horrific also.

It would have been unbelievable how much I would have marked if he had have scored his chance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rofl at Elano scoring again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*3-0 to Blackburn now. They're killing them.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Elano has been dreadful, how he's scored again is just annoying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *3-0 to Blackburn now. They're killing them.*


If you're going to make those sorts of crappy posts at least do them when the goal goes in, that happened ages ago.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Elano scored again? Damn, it's fucking annoying how Man City got someone who can score so well :side:

Is Man Utd/Villa on at 5.15?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

surprised that bolton have kept arsenal at bay till now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dre said:


> Is Man Utd/Villa on at 5.15?



Yeah.


I'd love to see Arsenal drop points but it simply isn't going to happen.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I could see United dropping points tonight, Villa away, is a very trciky trip.

If they do, and Arsenal do, I'll be content :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd agree if our record there wasn't so bloody awesome, Villa Park is like a second home to us. :side:

It'll be tight but if we drop points I'll be very very annoyed.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dre said:


> Elano scored again? Damn, it's fucking annoying how Man City got someone who can score so well :side:
> 
> *Is Man Utd/Villa on at 5.15?*


:agree: 

I was hoping Middlesbrough could get a result against Chelsea but I can't see that happening now.

Blackburn are playing awesome, sounds like a great goal from Tugay.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Man Utd won't drop any points at Villa Park. Villa really struggle against teams who play one touch football on the deck, and Mellberg has never looked comfortable at right-back, so I think Fergie will get Ronaldo to target that area. 

I really hope Martin O'Neill buys Alan Hutton in the January transfer window. That guy is immense, he's too good for the Scottish league, and not only would he solve Villa's right back problem, but he's explosive and he can actually play, rather than Mellberg and Bouma (the player, not the poster here :side who just hoof the ball.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo on the bench = on no you fucking didn't.

Apart from that bizarre thing the team is fine, but really unless he's hurt there is no way he should be on the bench.

And Arsenal finally lead, it's been coming.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

well they took there damn time, but arsenal have finally scored. toure from 40 yards, i knew one of his free kicks would go in eventually


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

1641: GOAL Blackburn 4-1 Reading 

1641: GOAL Wigan 0-1 Portsmouth Sulley Muntari crosses from the left and Benjani scores with a side-foot volley from six yards. 

1641: GOAL Arsenal 2-0 Bolton Excellent wing trickery from Theo Walcott, who delivers a precise centre to Tomas Rosicky and the Czech international taps in from close range. 

1640: GOAL Blackburn 3-1 Reading 
Kevin Doyle scores for Reading with a near-post header. 

from the BBC.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> But I'm pretty happy at just how terrible Liverpool are.


Im even more happy at how terrible we are but are still unbeaten and in 3rd with a game in hand. Happy indeed. 

Imagine when we play well 

Leiva = inspired


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> toure from 40 yards, i knew one of his free kicks would go in eventually


40 yards is a bit of an exaggeration. It was somewhere between 25 and 30 yards. I honestly thought he'd snap the crossbar before scoring from range :side:

Good win for us, we're now going into the Anfield match with some serious momentum, although I still worry for van Persie's absence. Eduardo didn't look that great at all, he was playing far too deep considering how good a finisher he is. Hleb and Adebayor largely looked good too, however both seem to crumble at the final ball.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

My avatar is "Super" Phil Neville's handball today btw 



> Eduardo didn't look that great at all,


Agreed, he looked out of his depth tbh.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Im even more happy at how terrible we are but are still unbeaten and in *3rd* with a game in hand. Happy indeed.
> 
> Imagine when we play well
> 
> Leiva = inspired


Your 4th I Think.

Good game for us, we just kept coming and coming and in the end boltons game plan crumbled. Wasnt really happy with eduardo but Theo made up for that, came on and just ripped bolton apart on the right side and even setting up a goal like he did against sunderland. 

Dont see UTD dropping any points today which is a shame.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Another good display showing we can come up with the goods when called upon, it was a good performance from a lot of playres although im not convinced with Eduardo as of yet, although im sure he was the capabilities to play for us, we did miss Van Persie today though.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Wigan 0-2 Portsmouth

Pompey took their time before scoring but ended up running away comfortable winners. The men from Fratton Park took until the 83rd minute to score, with Benjani getting on the end of a deflected cross from Muntari. 5 minutes later a nice bit of footwork from Glen Johnson lead to him scoring, sealing a 2-0 win. Portsmouth have now won their last 4 and have won 4 from 4 in their last 4 games away from home, without conceding a single goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Villa 1-0 up. Good news for them, it's either a Brown OG or Agbonlhaor's goal. 


Don't see them hanging on, no Ronaldo could hurt United though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Villa are winning


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Horrible mistake.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Silly from Zat Knight, and could cost Villa the chance to pick up points. 

Rooney is on good form....

Edit-What did I say? 3-1 to United now, goals from Rooney and Rio Ferdinand. 

Villa just blew it...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Terrible defending from us at the start but what can I say, we stayed calm and now have a lead which should be enough for us to win the game. 

And no Ronaldo!


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

3-1.

That's been our best first half performance all season.

Brilliant.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

The way I didn't expect to concede goals, 3 examples of horrible defending. 

Match gone.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

'A Knight to forget'....

Rooney has just shown the predatory side of him we haven't seen in quite a while, game over really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney and Tevez are starting to gel rather nicely, love to see Rooney go on and get another, but I can see it ending 3-1 with us just strolling about for 45 minutes, unless of course Villa can get a goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn Villa, and their stupid defensive mistakes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Reo-Coker is off, flood gates are open. Who else is thinking 5-1 to United?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Just happy to see Rooney scoring, I think it'll stay 3-1.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

4-1 to United, didn't see the goal, but it doesn't really matter, as United had already won.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame we didn't score a few more, but another win and another more than solid performance and without Ronaldo for the most part. Pissed Rooney didn't get his third though.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Worst performance all season by far and I can't think of another time we've played so badly. Now I have to try to get to sleep with fucking birds chirping because it's bloody 4:15am.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Another good win for Utd. Rooney sure has got his scoring boots on and hopefully the goals continue to fly in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He didn't for that pathetic penalty. :sad:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Another impressive win, the team finally worked well together. Rooney should of got a hatrick. 

I did feel sorry for Aston Villa at the end though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good performance by Utd, shame Rooney didn't get his third but pleased Giggs got a goal.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Role Model said:


> He didn't for that pathetic penalty. :sad:


I know. He would've loved a hat trick but I'm sure he is glad that he has scored in consecutive games for club and country.

I hope he scores in the Arsenal game in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Hopefully, I think we'll win there tbh, RVP is supposedly going to miss it too.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Arsenal have Liverpool next weekend then us.

Let's hope they finally lose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Which one? I'm hoping for a draw next weekend.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool are home and we're away, if that's what you asked?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Why Rooney took that penalty astounds me. Tevez has hardly ripped the goalscoring charts apart and a goal for him would have helped his confidence. But at the end of the day, we still won. Should have been more than 4-1 though.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Liverpool are home and we're away, if that's what you asked?


No I was asking who you wanted to lose between Arsenal and Liverpool.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I think he meant Arsenal, as do I. Liverpool are out of the race and an Arsenal loss would help United.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Power said:


> *I think he meant Arsenal, as do I. Liverpool are out of the race and an Arsenal loss would help United.*





If we win our game in hand, we will be one point behind you. We are yet to play our best football consistantly, and we normally do much better later on in the season. So, it is rather silly to say that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome, nuff said.

Tearing good teams apart without half of your team is very nice.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Did you go the match?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was pretty awesome seeing Ronaldo come on and we're 4-1 up. 

And to say Liverpool are out of the race is moronic.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> No I was asking who you wanted to lose between Arsenal and Liverpool.


Arsenal. 

:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh Liverpool are as big a threat as Arsenal, a draw is the best result.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'd be happy with a draw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True.

I'd have said last season, we would have beaten Arsenal at home, but this season, eventhough we are still looking quite good in the table, our form has been so erratic, that, to quote a stupid clichy, anything is possible.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol @ our luck.

I just saw the highlights. It was daylight robbery. No wonder people have such an image of Scousers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool can't really get any blame, unless they paid the joke of a ref before the game, which on todays performance would kinda have made sense.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still can't believe he didn't award that penalty when Carragher brought down Lescott. A blatant foul, Carragher carried on like a spoilt little girl on the game, every single time Everton got decisions they deserved. 

Impressed with how we responded to going down to Villa, even if they did lose two guys in the latter stages of the second half, once we got the lead, we never looked like we'd give it up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Passion. 

I suppose he should just be happy about free kicks not going his way. It's the mersyside derby, he always acts like that in it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The partnership of Rooney and Tevez looked great from the highlights last night. I was working during the game, so how was it for the rest of the game?

By the way, you could tell by the way Carragher acted when the final whistle blew that he knew that he got away with assualt.

Also it was completely hilarious when Benitez accused Lescott of diving for it. What a cock.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It looked very promising I'll say that, shame Tevez's finishing was so poor, only real complaint.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea, looked like it could have should have been 7-1. I am very confident that we will be retaining the title at the moment.

I do hope Arsenal rip Liverpool apart next week. I think Arsenal are the better team and are going to be much tougher contenders for the title than Liverpool. But my Liverpool hate is rearing up again so seeing them get beat would be tough to turn down.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still wanting a draw next week, although I'd be more than happy seeing Arsenal rip Liverpool apart.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

So funny, we get one jammy win and we're public enemy number one. :lmao

And by the way, Benitze was accusing Gerrard of diving, not Lescott, he changed his mind and reworded it so he blamed Lescott, it was blatent he was trying to put out a message that he didn't care for Gerrard diving, despite the fact he didn't. 

Arsenal, United and Chelsea have been dong it consistnantly for 3 years, why shouldn't we do it for a change, it's quite fun actually  

Also, Carragher reacted the way he did because we won 3 points, an away game and a big derby match. Perhaps he did get away with fouling Lescott, but I'm sure that wasn't why he celebrated like he did.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure he was thanking his lucky stars, how he lasted the whole game only getting one yellow was laughable.

And Liverpool aren't thought of highly enough to be public enemy number one, that title still belongs to Chelsea.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpools reaction after they won was hilarious.

You should react like that when you've all but won the league. (us at Liverpool last, and Chelsea at Bolton a few seasons ago)

And Carragher supported Everton as a lad, that made it even more funnier.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The celebrations were rather bizarre, me and my Dad looked at each other and went:

'what the fuck'.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Also, the Liverpool fans first chant came after they went 2-1 up.

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Also, the Liverpool fans first chant came after they went 2-1 up.
> 
> :side:


You seem surprised :shocked:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I guess the Liverpool players were showing their fans that they're still in the title race.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL.

I was going to say randomly last night, how quiet Goodison sounded on MOTD. At the game, it was amazing, probably louder than even Liverpool/Man Utd could be.

My mate, who hates Liverpool even more than Man Utd Fan said that we were the best set of fans to come to Goodison, so, yeah.

Also, we won the Derby, the most important in England, in the last minute, I don't see why we couldn't have been as happy as we were.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> I guess the Liverpool players were showing their fans that they're still in the title race.


Only untill next week tbh.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

It's weird how Liverpool fans have these 'mates' who praise them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They were being honest. I always admit how underrated Everton fans are also. It's being honest.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The crowd sounded much more noisy on Sky for me than it did on MOTD.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I watched the match on Sky Sports too and the Everton fans were very loud.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was unbelivable. Everyone in the stand I was in were singing, yet the Liverpool fans were out chanting them at times.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

All i heard from the Liverpool fans was this best midfield song in the 1st half and YNWA at the end.

Everton fans were singing throughout.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Reminds me of how terrible the Villa fans sounded on TV last night, we were out chanting them from kick off.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

> Me: Dad, who has the best set of fans in the Premiership?
> 
> Dad: Manchester United, they travel everywhere. Newcastle fans go far too.
> 
> ...


:side:

And he's a Newcastle fan. 

Anyways, who will win today? West Ham or Sunderland?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Reminds me of how terrible the Villa fans sounded on TV last night, we were out chanting them from kick off.


They didnt even sing when they were winning. All they did was moan, far too high expectations.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Dad, who's a West Brom and Tranmere fan confused said we have the best, so :side:



Man Utd Fan said:


> All i heard from the Liverpool fans was this best midfield song in the 1st half and YNWA at the end.
> 
> Everton fans were singing throughout.


Best Midfield in the world, Worst Midfield in the World, Ooooo Champione, YNWA, Fields of Anfield Road, Carra, Gerrard, and Hyypia songs and around 10-12 hate songs were all very clear to us in Gladder Street, at the other end of the stadium.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^^ Didn't come across on TV really.

Most level headed people in this world knew we would win yesterday, Villa fans shouldn't have expected to get anything from us honestly.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I didn't hear one of them. 

Okay, I heard 'YNWA' but that's always chanted.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The mics at Goodison is obviously always turned down, as so many of the songs have so much swearing in. Honestly, go to Goodison, and you'd be amazed at how much better is it than comes acorss on TV. Same with Anfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've been to both and agree, but I was simply saying on TV it didn't come across.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh right, I was just saying it was so much better in real life being there.

So my bad :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, all I heard on TV was 'YNWA'. But it was very clear.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's hilarious how much of the discussion in this section is about how great Liverpool fans are or arguments against that. Do Liverpool fans go on about how great they are because of there team being so average, and not wanting to talk about it so much?

Or is it just because they are so defensive about how great they are that if a United fan questions that they need to be put in their place about it?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm actually far too defensive over it, don't know why, just feel passionately on it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> It's hilarious how much of the discussion in this section is about how great Liverpool fans are or arguments against that. Do Liverpool fans go on about how great they are because of there team being so average, and not wanting to talk about it so much?
> 
> Or is it just because they are so defensive about how great they are that if a United fan questions that they need to be put in their place about it?


If we are average then the Premiership might as well be a mickey mouse league, because 16 other teams must be pretty fucking useless. 

So if you win the league, don't brag, because the Premiership sux!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao

On the radio the Liverpool fans were a lot more loud until the first goal, the commentators even said it was a flat atmosphere for most of the first half. 

And I apologise on behalf of Jamie Carragher, he should have looked like he was at a funeral when we'd got a lucky but crucial win away at our local rivals. But instead he was ecstatic and joyous.

He apologises.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> If we are average then the Premiership might as well be a mickey mouse league, because 16 other teams must be pretty fucking useless.
> 
> So if you win the league, don't brag, because the Premiership sux!


Yea, that came out a bit wrong, I just meant is it because of your lack of consistent success, and not being one of the challengers for so long?

I didn't mean average in that way, I meant it like average compared to the teams of your past, so apologies.


I luv Mickie James said:


> He apologises.


It's a nice gesture, but I would never accept anything from or on behalf of that lying twat.

How could he say after the game that he didn't know what all the fuss was about, and that he didnt do anything wrong, because hes a cock.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> It's hilarious how much of the discussion in this section is about how great Liverpool fans are or arguments against that. Do Liverpool fans go on about how great they are because of there team being so average, and not wanting to talk about it so much?
> 
> Or is it just because they are so defensive about how great they are that if a United fan questions that they need to be put in their place about it?


Yeah I've said all that before, I'm just used to it now though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I've said all that before, I'm just used to it now though.


AH you've grown immune. It is ridcuous anyway. It was the main reason why I stayed out of this section for a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah you just have to look past it, it's obvious why it happens and you just have to in a way let them do it just to keep peace.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> Yea, that came out a bit wrong, I just meant is it because of your lack of consistent success, and not being one of the challengers for so long?
> 
> I didn't mean average in that way, I meant it like average compared to the teams of your past, so apologies.
> 
> ...


:lmao

He commited a foul, diddums. Blame the ref, if he's a blind bastard then that's his fault. Should Carragher apoligize to Everton that we beat them? They beat us last year and 2 of their goals shouldn't have counted, pretty sure we just moved on.

I find it funny that you talk about us like we're some kind of fools that can't see you are insulting us in a snidy manner. Do you say any of this crap to MUF when he comes on waffling about how awesome the United atmosphere is? Nah, you don't.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> :lmao
> 
> He commited a foul, diddums. Blame the ref, if he's a blind bastard then that's his fault. Should Carragher apoligize to Everton that we beat them? They beat us last year and 2 of their goals shouldn't have counted, pretty sure we just moved on.


He didn't have to come out and say he did nothing wrong though and lie, he could just as easily have said "yea, I made a mistake and got away with it". Wouldn't have made the outcome any different, but it would have made Carragher look better, and not the twat he has made himself seem.


KME said:


> I find it funny that you talk about us like we're some kind of fools that can't see you are insulting us in a snidy manner. Do you say any of this crap to MUF when he comes on waffling about how awesome the United atmosphere is? Nah, you don't.


I'm pretty sure he just does that because he knows the Liverpool fans on here will react to it, and then the cycle will begin again. Just don't rise to it, and he will stop.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> He didn't have to come out and say he did nothing wrong though and lie, he could just as easily have said "yea, I made a mistake and got away with it". Wouldn't have made the outcome any different, but it would have made Carragher look better, and not the twat he has made himself seem.


Like Ronaldo does when he dives? Rooney does when he loses his temper? Scholes when he fouls 100 times in 20 seconds? They don't apoligize. Carragher possibly should have, and yes he got away with it, but why would he want to draw attention to it? The media thrives on that stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not going to get on his back for not coming out and saying sorry because hardly anyone ever does, I wouldn't expect him to be any different.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Like Ronaldo does when he dives? Rooney does when he loses his temper? Scholes when he fouls 100 times in 20 seconds? They don't apoligize. Carragher possibly should have, and yes he got away with it, but why would he want to draw attention to it? The media thrives on that stuff.


Ronaldo has been very honest in all his post match interviews, and if he has been part of a contentious momnet in a game, he just doesn't do an interview, to not pour petrol on the matter. I'm not saying Carragher should apologise, I'm just saying he either shouldn't have said anything, or said he got away with it, but what he said didn't help anything.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> It's a nice gesture, but I would never accept anything from or on behalf of that *lying twat*.
> 
> *How could he say after the game that he didn't know what all the fuss was about, and that he didnt do anything wrong, because hes a cock.*


Honest to god, who gives a flying toss? It seems like you're nitpicking, it really does.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Honest to god, who gives a flying toss? It seems like you're nitpicking, it really does.


I'll drop it, it pissed me off so much listening to him though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I'll drop it, *it pissed me off so much* listening to him though.


Alex Ferguson's chewing gum/seizure/spaz routine does too but you cant go on about these things.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Reminds me of how terrible the Villa fans sounded on TV last night, we were out chanting them from kick off.


I beg to differ.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Reminds me of how terrible the Villa fans sounded on TV last night, we were out chanting them from kick off.




Didnt seem like it to me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

i$e said:


> I beg to differ.


You being serious?

I was there and Villa fans were as bad as Boros fans normally are.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You being serious?
> 
> I was there and Villa fans were as bad as Boros fans normally are.


IMPOSSIBLE

Boro got a half decent attendance yesterday, still laughable for a big game though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Some Villa fans are far too ambitious though. I know some Villa fans who acted as if Tottenham's comeback in the 4-4 clash was the the worst thing that has ever happened. Honestly, a point a while Hart Lane is a good result for nearly every team in the league, no matter what circumstances.

Well one thing I'm sure we can all agree on is that Wigan have the worst fans in the league. During their match with Pompey the camera cut to outside the stadium at the 85th minutes, and there was a giant flood of people, literally thousands leaving the stadium, disgraceful.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

MUF'S ON  Torrientes :lmao YORE SO FUNEE!

But yeah, its impossible to be worse than Middlesboro.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Didnt seem like it to me.


Then you need your ears tested, honestly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Any predictions regarding Hammers v Sunderland tonight. Given the Hammer's injuries woes, particularly in attack, I give Sunderland a decent chance to pick up a point, especially after the way they performed against Arsenal. No McShane, he's suspended, but luckily they've got a proven player in Ian Harte who can fill that void.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You being serious?
> 
> I was there and Villa fans were as bad as Boros fans normally are.


I was there too, imo.


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Any predictions regarding Hammers v Sunderland tonight. Given the Hammer's injuries woes, particularly in attack, I give Sunderland a decent chance to pick up a point, especially after the way they performed against Arsenal. No McShane, he's suspended, but luckily they've got a proven player in Ian Harte who can fill that void.


2-1 Hammers


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Any predictions regarding Hammers v Sunderland tonight. Given the Hammer's injuries woes, particularly in attack, I give Sunderland a decent chance to pick up a point, especially after the way they performed against Arsenal. No McShane, he's suspended, but luckily they've got a proven player in Ian Harte who can fill that void.


My prediction is that I won't be watching. 


Zing.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Sunderland were unlucky, great game though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Horribly unlucky OG by Gordon, Sunderland didn't deserve to lose like that. 

Good game all things considered.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That own goal was painfully unlucky, happened to me on Pro Evo many a time.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Managed to catch some of the highlights, seemed a good game.

& yeah, OG was very unlucky.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Can't fucking stand most Boro fans. They are the most passionless, unintelligent and boring fans on the face of the planet. I live in Hartlepool which is about 15 minutes away from Boro and I can honestly only think of a couple of Boro fans who are actually interested in football. The majority of their fan base is made up of people who don't really like footy and only support them because they are the closest team to home who are in the Premiership or their Dad supports them so they say they do too.

And to go way off topic, I really can't believe Ian Harte is only 30. Me and all my friends thought he was at least 36. He seems to have been around for ages.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> *MUF'S ON  Torrientes :lmao YORE SO FUNEE!*
> 
> But yeah, its impossible to be worse than Middlesboro.


Stop with these pathetic comments, yeah?


Harte is 30? Bloody hell, he seems to have been around for ages 



Pretty pleased now the Premiership's back, I hate international breaks. Boro next, I'd expect us to win that, then we've got Arsenal, so it's pretty helpful to go into the Gunners game on the back of a winning streak. If we play like we did against Wigan and Villa, we've got a very good chance of going top. Most likely be a draw though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully Vidic is back for Arsenal as we looked a little shitty at the back at times yesterday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Boro fans were suprisingly Okay this season at Goodison, alot better than I would expect them to be.

Enigma 4 Mod :side:


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Dre said:


> Boro fans were suprisingly Okay this season at Goodison, alot better than I would expect them to be.
> 
> Enigma 4 Mod :side:


I bet they scared of the scousers with their deadly "Come on Boro!" chants, eh?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nothing scares scousers :side:

They had around 3 or 4 chants that could be made out, which was 3 or 4 more than I expected.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Damn you, Liverpool. Another winner in stoppage time? :side:

Another dominating win by Man Utd. :side:

Even Chelsea was victorious. :side:

At least Arsenal is still on the top. 

I cannot wait until next week, at Anfield. This will be my first game watching Arsenal live. They've yet to be on Fox Soccer Channel...until this upcoming match with the Reds. Who will not get another goal in stoppage time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, we could always sign Neil Mellor back, to score from like 40 yards out in the last minute, to win us the match :side:

Good first game to watch live though (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

....who?

I've seen Liverpool vs Porto, Birmingham City, and the Spurs....I've concerned but still pretty confident in the Gunners chances. Even at Anfield.

Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seeing as Anfield has hardly been a fortress for Liverpool this season I'm hopeful Arsenal can get something from the game, a draw would seems to be the likely result.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

In terms of the league at the moment, I'd prefer a Liverpool win, but in terms of it being Liverpool, I'd prefer an Arsenal win.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Dre said:


> Nothing scares scousers
> 
> They had around 3 or 4 chants that could be made out, which was 3 or 4 more than I expected.


Tbh, I'm surprised that any Boro fans could be arsed to travel to Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> ....who?
> 
> I've seen Liverpool vs Porto, Birmingham City, and the Spurs....I've concerned but still pretty confident in the Gunners chances. Even at Anfield.
> 
> Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool.


He was a reserve team player. We stuck out a youth team against Arsenal a few years back, we had been looking to gain a credible draw with Alonso socring for us and Viera for you. Until the ball fell 40 odd yards out to a youth goalscorer resembling an overweight Steven Gerrard in the last minute of injury time, needless to say he buried the ball and we won. 

Oh that was a great day, and what a great season, any kind of replicate of that match would go down great in my book



Enigma said:


> *Stop with these pathetic comments, yeah?*
> 
> 
> Harte is 30? Bloody hell, he seems to have been around for ages
> ...


Hard man :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> We stuck out a youth team against Arsenal a few years back, we had been looking to gain a credible draw with Alonso socring for us and Viera for you.


I don't remember you ever fielding a youth team against us. You played Mellor but other than that I'm sure it was a full strength team. I remember that Mellor goal very well. There have been few more gutting moments for gunner fans in recent history than that, right in that slump of form after losing 2-0 to United and ending our 49 undefeated streak 

Another great Mellor moment:

"Mellor, lovely cushioned header.......... GERRARD!!!!"


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

KME said:


> He was a reserve team player. *We stuck out a youth team *against Arsenal a few years back, we had been looking to gain a credible draw with Alonso socring for us and Viera for you. Until the ball fell 40 odd yards out to a youth goalscorer resembling an overweight Steven Gerrard in the last minute of injury time, needless to say he buried the ball and we won.
> 
> Oh that was a great day, and what a great season, any kind of replicate of that match would go down great in my book
> 
> ...


 Wasnt really a youth team. 

I remember watching that with my mate he was getting ready to go home with like 5 minutes left thinking that liverpool had drawed then just as he walks out of the door mellor hammers one in :evil:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> He was a reserve team player. We stuck out a youth team against Arsenal a few years back, we had been looking to gain a credible draw with Alonso socring for us and Viera for you. Until the ball fell 40 odd yards out to a youth goalscorer resembling an overweight Steven Gerrard in the last minute of injury time, needless to say he buried the ball and we won.
> 
> Oh that was a great day, and what a great season, any kind of replicate of that match would go down great in my book
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it like that. :$


What do you guys think is goal of the season so far? Got to be Elano's free-kick for me, that was just perfect.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ :side:

I'd say Torres' against Chelsea, being biased, but I'd have to agree, it most probably is Elano's freekick.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Overrated said:


> Wasnt really a youth team.
> 
> I remember watching that with my mate he was getting ready to go home with like 5 minutes left thinking that liverpool had drawed then just as he walks out of the door mellor hammers one in :evil:


Well, not really a youth team, but it was weakened, some players were injured, I remember Nunuez, Pongolle and Mellor specifically being in there, along with Kirkland in goal and the likes of Warnock on the bench. Kewell was around too, and hadn't long been back. Deffinately wasn't very strong. We had so many injuries that season that I couldn't really keep up with who was and wasn't fit for that match, Garcia, Baros and Ciise were out I know that, Kewell and Gerrard played up front, so yeah, very weak team. 

Goal of the season so far for me, Gerrard's free kick against Aston Villa or maybe Elano's. Gerrard's was amazing, dipped and curled into the top corner.

Mellor also knocked Middlesbrough out of the Carling Cup (which they had just won and were trying to defend, with it being their only major trophy ever), and he scored 2 in the last 10 minutes, and that was a youth team out, a similar team also knocked out Tottenham.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Does anyone know who Robbie Fowler moved from Liverpool to?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He went to Cardiff, and will be returning to Anfield in a 4th round Carling Cup tie soon.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Enigma said:


> I didn't mean it like that. :$
> 
> 
> What do you guys think is goal of the season so far? Got to be Elano's free-kick for me, that was just perfect.


Obviously Nicky Butt's beautiful, finesse, chip shot against Everton. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What does everyone predict tonight's Tottenham/Newcastle game to be like?

Entertaining and full of goals or a dull draw? I reakon Tottenham will just edge it 3-2 on the road to give them the boost they badly need.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I see it being free flowing, with lots of attacking seeing as both teams are stong going forward but leave alot to be desired in defense. 

I see Newcastle winning 2-1.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Gerrard's was amazing, dipped and curled into the top corner.


I remember it all too well. 

Either way, the Newcastle vs Tottenham game will be interesting and I hope it doesn't end in a draw. I always enjoy seeing Tottenham drop points and alike KME I think Newcastle will edge them out 2-1.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Goal of the season is easily Alex's free-kick.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Alex's was brilliant, but certainly not "easily" better than some of the other goals we've seen.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

There have been some awesome goals this season so far.

Nani against Tottenham, Alex's free kick, Elano's bullet free kick, Tugay's goal yesterday, Gerrard's free kick at Villa, Fabregas has a few, Diaby's drive against Derby etc.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd say it was either Elano, Diaby or Alex, so far.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Well Man City have suprised me so far so i can make this judgement. It was never eriksson's fault, it was england's fault. 3rd place behind Man Utd. Really Good.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Goal of the season is easily Alex's free-kick.


Pretty much. I marked out, and it was Chelsea. :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'd say it was either Elano, Diaby or Alex, so far.


They'd be my top three too.

Also, LOL at Spurs, still in the relegation zone.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> I'd say it was either Elano, Diaby or Alex, so far.


Maybe but I have a liking to adebayors' goal, I think correct me if I'm wrong. Where he chipped it up and smashed the ball from just outside the box.

Also has to be said great goal from Milner, Mclaren should call him up sooner rather than later.


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Also, LOL at Spurs, still in the relegation zone.


Well,on that i think spurs are going down this season or the martin jol it going to get sacked.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think keep Jol as manager and hope that they get better defensivly when Ledley King gets back to fitness. All 3 of our goals were defensive mistakes which should have been delt with.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Useless from Tottenham, terrible defending. If they hadn't blown 5th spot now I think they just succeeded in doing so, I fancy City to take that place now, and Newcastle and maybe even Everton to finish above Spurs. 

Good win for the Geordies though, I backed them to win it and glad they did.


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

Good God Spurs have gone downhill. Piss poor game and they still looked outclassed. Spurs Uefa cup game is now massive for Jol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Without King & Gardner in central defence, Spurs are terrible. Newcastle thoroughyly deserved the win. I bet they're hoping and praying King comes back real soon.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

spurs defence looks terrible without king and gardner they need them back real quickly
jol is in in real trouble of getting sacked


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't have imagined Gardner would be a first team player at the start of the season, but given how shite Kaboul and Dawson have been I suppose he'd quite easily get in the team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, when you look back to when Spurs' defence was solid, in 05/06 it was Naybet & King in the centres, and last season the majority was either King & Gardner or King & Dawson.

But Dawson has never been consistently good, and Kaboul isn't ready to be a first team player in the EPL yet at a regular basis. Maybe they should put Rocha alongside Dawson until King & Gards are fit, he can't be too bad if he's played for Portugal can he?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

FUCK!!!

I just realised that daylight savings is about to start soon, so I just checked up on it and it starts in Australia on the 28th of October (same day it ends in the UK), so that means all EPL matches will be 2 hours later than usual in Australia. Here's the kicker, the day that starts is when Arsenal play Liverpool at Anfield, so kick-off be on at 3am Aussie time on Sunday night/Monday morning, and I'll have school that morning. 

I'll probably take the day off but I still hate the idea of football matches going on until 4 am regularly on weekends


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That sucks, now atleast the advantage or the more matches that you have won't be as good, thus making me more jealous :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah, gay. I'll have to tape matches now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats what you get for living up-side down.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

............


Anyway. Pretty poor defense from Spurs last night. Newcastle deserved the win.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Destiny said:


> FUCK!!!
> 
> I just realised that daylight savings is about to start soon, so I just checked up on it and it starts in Australia on the 28th of October (same day it ends in the UK), so that means all EPL matches will be 2 hours later than usual in Australia. Here's the kicker, the day that starts is when Arsenal play Liverpool at Anfield, so kick-off be on at 3am Aussie time on Sunday night/Monday morning, and I'll have school that morning.


Well isn't that a major bummer!  I won't be able to watch much EPL at all now! Guess I will have to do watch the match highlight vids which show about 10mins of highlights....otherwise I'm not sure what I will do now


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

To carry over the discussion from the other thread....

I'd put Man Utd as the top partnership, right now. Followed by Chelsea's. Followed by Liverpool. 

Cannot comment on Arse, since I've yet to see them play.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Arsenal to win 2-1 is my prediction, but im hoping for a draw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I want a draw and honestly think it's the most likely result.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We'll draw 1-1 imo. Don't know why, just think we will.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think we'll lose, hope we'll draw, and am pleading to god we win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You losing will be alright I guess, but I don't really fancy seeing our main challengers winning one of the tougher games of the season.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Where are they playing? If it's at the Emirates, I see Arsenal getting a comfy win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Anfield


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

...Is it Sunday yet? 

I haven't been this excited to watch a football game since the World Cup last season.

Sunday should be pretty awesome.

AC Milan vs AS Roma at 9AM
Arsenal vs Liverpool at 11AM


Plus there are some decent matchups in the Bundesliga(sp).


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I see it ending in a draw, i'm hoping for that too, iff not then Arsenal will take 3 points, can't see Liverpool winning iff i'm honest.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Doubting Liverpool's ability to win at home is pretty naive and silly in my opinion.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Expecting us to win at the moment is along the same lines of silliness really. 

I've made up my mind, Masch to start, fuck up Fabregas and make sure he doesn't get a look in, if we get a foothold in the game, bring Xabi on to further our attacking and to keep our passing stable.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascha does best when he almost has to follow a player imo, like he did to Kaka in the CL final, or Lampard or someone.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Doubting Liverpool's ability to win at home is pretty naive and silly in my opinion.


I'm not saying they can't win at home am i? The way Arsenal are playing atm compared to Liverpool, even though they aren't playing too bad, I can see them edging it.



KME said:


> *Expecting us to win at the moment is along the same lines of silliness really. *
> 
> I've made up my mind, Masch to start, fuck up Fabregs and make sure he doesn't get a look in, if we get a foothold in the game, bring Xabi on to further our attacking and to keep our passing stable.



Thank you.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jol is sacked. I can't say I'm surprised. He's a decent manager at best, and if they can pull in someone like Ramos they'll be better for it. Also, LOL at anyone thinking they'd qualify for the Champions League this year. My two reasons for them not getting fourth spot over Arsenal being Wenger > Jol, and Tottenham's defence have largely rung true.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

jol is sacked i guess it was coming as spurs were not getting results and the epl is result based industry


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

You're right


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

LOL at Tottenham. *Calls up known fans to gloat*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rafa Benitez totally reads this forum/thread and just goes against our wishes to screw around with us!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The whole Jol saga has been discussed already. You guys are like, hours late.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Spurs made a big mistake sacking Jol tbf, Ramos couldnt of done a much better job in the long run, i would love the new manager to be Mourinho though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How can you say that about Ramos when he hasn't even started at Spurs yet?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd mark if they got Mourinho, but it's not gonna happen. It's almost certainly gonna be Ramos who gets the job.

I find it strange that he would want to leave Sevilla at this time though.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Killer K said:


> Spurs made a big mistake sacking Jol tbf, Ramos couldnt of done a much better job in the long run, i would love the new manager to be Mourinho though


read my post in the CL section to see why i think he would do a better job than jol (CBA to go through it all again), i've felt for a while now that this guy is one of the best coaches in europe, just because every team he manages, he gets the absolute very best out of them

after about 4 games with this guy in charge, people would have probably forgotten who martin jol is


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

j20 said:


> I find it strange that he would want to leave Sevilla at this time though.


He believes he has taken Sevilla as far as they can go. Plus his relationship with the technical direcor, Monchi, is not what it used to be and and there is a lot of tension between them.


kennedy=god said:


> read my post in the CL section to see why i think he would do a better job than jol (CBA to go through it all again), i've felt for a while now that this guy is one of the best coaches in europe, just because every team he manages, he gets the absolute very best out of them
> 
> after about 4 games with this guy in charge, people would have probably forgotten who martin jol is


He really didn't do that well at his previous clubs, he did a decent job at Vallecano, however at Espanyol, you could certainly not say that he got the best out of their players, nor whenever he was at Betis. At Sevilla it has been a different story though.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone know what time kick off Liverpool/Arsenal is?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

4.05 as far as I'm aware.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

T-C said:


> He believes he has taken Sevilla as far as they can go. Plus his relationship with the technical direcor, Monchi, is not what it used to be and and there is a lot of tension between them.
> 
> He really didn't do that well at his previous clubs, he did a decent job at Vallecano, however at Espanyol, you could certainly not say that he got the best out of their players, nor whenever he was at Betis. At Sevilla it has been a different story though.


well its difficult to judge him about his time as manager as he was kicked out after about 10 games because of club polotics. and i think its a bit of an understatement to say that he did a decent job at vallaceno, he pretty much single-handedly turned the club around, taking them from bottom of the table to a uefa cup spot in the space of a year, now he's gone where are vallaceno? rotting away in the second division. and i don't remember to much about his stay at betis, but what i do remember is that joaquin was nothing before juande ramos came to betis, then ramos saw his potential gave him his run in the side and after that he was seen as one of the best young players in the world, he hasn't really lived up to the hype since then though. it was the same with daniel alves at seville, and we all know what he did with fredi kanoute, he sort of did the same thing with luis fabiano.
and at all his clubs he's had hardly any money and no real top quality players, now he does have money and top quality players at spurs, so i'm pretty sure he'll be a success


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Our midfield is gonna be fucking tasty tomorrow.

Ronaldo - Hargreaves - Anderson - Giggs


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

So. What matches are on Sky Sports tommorow and Sunday anyone know?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Our midfield is gonna be fucking tasty tomorrow.
> 
> Ronaldo - Hargreaves - Anderson - Giggs


You could play a 1 Man midfield and everyone else in defense and still piss it against Boro tbh :side: 

Pretty nice midfield though. 

Also, what does everyone think has been the best game of the season so far? I'd say the 4-4 Tottenham Vs Villa game was pretty exciting, though it was really one sided for most parts. Man City-Fulham 3-3 was brilliant, as was the Tottenham-Fulham 3-3. Reading-Pompey was a bit too ridiculous, but filled with goals and penaltys all the same...

But one of my favourites from a pure footballing standpoint was Newcastle-Man City. Great game. 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We always struggle against Boro, I can see it being tight tomorrow.

Pretty pissed at the selection of games on TV again, only one game I'll bother watching all weekend.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Man City v Newcastle was a very good match, good football from both teams wanting to win it but City really did outclass the Geordies in the end. That's the type of match which really has me thinking the Premier League is the best in the world.

Arsenal v Sunderland was quite good as it wasn't all one sided, Sunderland kept attacking despite going two goals down made a match of it, and as usual Arsenal played some very nice football often to no avail but the better team did win it in the end.

They'd have to be my two favorite matches I've seen so far this season. Spurs 4-4 draw with Villa was somewhat exciting and dramatic, but not really a great football match. Five goals were from set-pieces, and two were wrongly allowed despite being offside. And after Villa went 4-1 up they took themselves out of the contest and the quality of football was very poor thereafter.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> We always struggle against Boro, I can see it being tight tomorrow.
> 
> Pretty pissed at the selection of games on TV again, only one game I'll bother watching all weekend.


I hear ya. Just look at what's avialable this weekend for me on Fox Soccer Chan., and GOL TV.

FSC:
Premier League Chelsea Man City 
Premier League Portsmouth West Ham 
Serie A Torino Cagliari 
Premier League Reading Newcastle 
MLS New York New England 
Serie A AC Milan Roma 
Premier League Liverpool Arsenal 
Serie A Genoa Fiorentina 
Serie A Palermo Inter Milan

GOL TV:
Bundesliga Schalke 04 x W.Bremen
Bundesliga Stuttgart x Bayer Leverkusen
La Liga Ath. Bilbao x Betis
La Liga Real Madrid x Dep. La Coruña
La Liga Barcelona x Almeria
La Liga Sevilla x Valencia
Bundesliga Borussia Dortmund x Bayern Munich 

Yeah. Just crap.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not sure where to put this, but Ramos has resigned, off to Spurs I'd assume.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good news for Spurs I reckon. 

In other news, Pennant is out for 10 weeks. That's a bastard. Babel and Benayoun will be pulling our strings now. Babel needs a good run in the ifrst time, This is "his time to shine" so to speak.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This isn't his time to shine though, he's still green so to speak.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Juande Ramos should be interesting in the premiership. All the best to Martin though.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Arsenals full-backs have got alot to fear in Benayoun and Babel


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Same as they had alot to worry about last year with Pennant and Gonzalez/Zenden, none of whom you rate, and we scored 4  

wrestle-speak, RM? :side:

What I mean is alot of people are already complaining that he isn't setting the world alight, now he has some time to settle into the team and show a few glimpses of what he can do.

It'll be good for Yossi to get game timeas well, he's looked like a great buy despite the critisism.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Well it is and it isnt, he can make a name for himself should he have a blinder and get the winner.



> Arsenals full-backs have got alot to fear in Benayoun and Babel


:lmao youdaman!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> wrestle-speak.
> 
> *What I mean is alot of people are already complaining that he isn't setting the world alight*, now he has some time to settle into the team and show a few glimpses of what he can do.
> 
> It'll be good for Yossi to get game timeas well, he's looked like a great buy despite the critisism.


Those people are known on the streets as fucking morons, tbf.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Those people are known on the streets as fucking morons, tbf.


True :side: 

He is apprently a player who lets his head go down when he is critisized. Which is why it'll be good for him to get a few games, settle in and get some of the idiotic critics off his back (why they are even on there I have no idea )


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Babel has played every game this season i think, so he should already be on top form.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Babel has played every game this season i think, so he should already be on top form.


You'd be thinking worng. 

He has started a couple, but been a late sub for most recently and for a few games wasn't even played at all. Wigan and Marseille I don't think he played any part at all.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hes played in 8 of your 9 league games, and all of your CL games.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Hes played in 8 of your 9 league games, and *all of your CL games*.


He was an unused substitute against Marseille

He's hardly been a first 11 regular, most of his matches haven't been in full, he's played 1 or 2 full games. He'll be playing more now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hes started 6 games and been a sub 6 times, which shows he is a regular.

He played well aganst Derby, but who didnt?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Arsenals full-backs have got alot to fear in Benayoun and Babel


*Benayoun has been awesome this season. Babel is still a rookie.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Hes started 6 games and been a sub 6 times, which shows he is a regular.
> 
> He played well aganst Derby, but who didnt?


Not really remembering the 6 he has started, you may have to remind me :side: but that wasn't my point. Now he will have a far more regular role, he'll be starting nearly every match, which in the last few games hasn't been a regular occurance. I know this because before every match people ask where he is and why Riise is playing instead. 

Your equation also must be wrong. we have played 9 league games. 3 CL. 1 Carling Cup. That's 13. You say he was a sub for 6, started in 6. That's 12. He played no part in the matches against Reading, Marseille or Wigan, so he must have only played in 11 out of the 13 played at the most and some of his time in those matches would have been scarce....

Where did I say he's been playing well? He has yet to get into his stride. His goal was the sex though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel is amazing, and will be imo one of the best wingers in the world in a few years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not amazing yet, he could be very good though in the future and given time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's a talent just waiting to be unlocked. He has the right idea with what to do with a ball, he's quick and he has one of the hardest shots I've ever seen (Shot against Chelsea had hit the side netting before Cech even saw it) 

He'll take a while, but I'm willing to be patient.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, Sevilla's manager is the new manager for the Spurs?

Good luck to him....


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Ste said:


> Babel is amazing, and will be imo one of the best wingers in the world in a few years.


i don't think he'll be one of the best wingers in the world because he probably won't be a left winger, he's just getting the thierry henry treatment, where he starts on the left wing so that he can learn how to take players on and run with the ball, but once he's settled in the country and used to there style of play he'll probably play in the whole behind torres. at least thats what i think benitez is doing with him, and if i'm right this year will have to be a learning curb for him


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Babel is amazing, and will be imo one of the best wingers in the world in a few years.


He isnt even a winger, so no.

Moving on, a real winger, Ronaldo, will score 2 today.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> So, Sevilla's manager is the new manager for the Spurs?
> 
> Good luck to him....


Apparently so. I can't say that i'm surprised about the news, though. He would have been the most likely candidate (Behind Mourinho) and his press conference seals the deal


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> He isnt even a winger, so no.
> 
> Moving on, a real winger, Ronaldo, will score 2 today.


He is a winger, or he wouldn't get started there, more often instead of striker. We bought him as a winger, so yeah. Even if he isn't, wherever he plays, I think he'll be one of the best in his position.

And Ronaldo won't score 2 :hb


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> He isnt even a winger, so no.
> 
> Moving on, a real winger, Ronaldo, will score 2 today.


He played on the wing for Ajax in 4-4-2's and 4-3-3's. So yeah. He just prefers playing more central. It's good to have a player who is versatile. 

Moving onto a shit winger, Downing, he'll score none today.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> And Ronaldo won't score 2 :hb


I know, he'll score 3.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't care who scores today as long as we win, we've a pretty shitty record in this fixture.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't care who scores today as long as we win, we've a pretty shitty record in this fixture.


Boro only tend to bother against the big teams, but Chelsea walked over them away from home. 

You'll have no problem with this depleated lot, you have Evra and Hargreaves back too right?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah i'm sure both of them are back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson will hopefully have another great game.

Busy searching for a stream tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope to come in tonight to here United have lost, but they won't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fingers crossed I've got a stream sorted, if it doesn't work I'll be pissed as the game isn't on Five Live. :sad:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I expect us to win, but it'll either be a tight game or a stroll for utd.



> Busy searching for a stream tbh.


Yeah, i'm trying to get one also.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Give me one if you find a decent one plz :side: 

I can't believe it isn't on 5live, what amazing game is on there instead


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea/Man City.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Any streams fo United game?

*Melchot fit again for Wigan, as is Valencia. No Brown in 16 man squad, Boyce makes bench.

Doyle, Kitson and Lita start against Newcastle. Gunnarson returns and Convey makes bench.

Barton makes first start for Newcastle, no Viduka or N'Zogbia.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Chelsea/Man City.


I don't have much interest in that

Apasrt from I don't want Chelsea to win, considering the match we have tommorow, they'll close in on us quick. But I also don't want Man City getting too far haead of us really. 

Maybe a draw, but I doubt I'll listen. GSS for me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chelsea Man City should be a really good game. It will be interesting to see both sides up against this kind of test. 

Just hoping for a United win tbh. I'm always nervous when we play Boro.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea will win, City haven't really been all that away from home.

I'm nervous about Boro as well, it's never easy.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Chelsea to sneak it, City need a goal scorer.*

Edit - Thanks for deleting double post.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> *Give me one if you find a decent one plz :side: *
> 
> I can't believe it isn't on 5live, what amazing game is on there instead



I will, the website which i get them from is down atm, but i'll let you know.

I was nervous about Boro until i heard Boateng was injured and Riggott, plus last year they had Viduka and Yakubu, now they only have Aliadere & Mido who is injured.

I think we'll win, it has always been tough though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty happy with our starting line-up, it should be good enough to beat them, but you never know with Boro.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I expect Chelsea to win as well, but I think they'll have to work for it. 

Has the United team been announced?

I'm gonna say Anderson and Hargreaves in the centre. Wont be surprised if Nani starts either given the match is at home.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*We should win desicively at Boro. Anderson and Hargreaves could make a good pairing in the middle. 3-1 I say.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's not at Boro, it's at OT.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

What's the line up RM?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS

Brown
Rio
Vidic
O'Shea

Ronaldo
Hargreaves
Anderson
Nani

Rooney
Tevez


Bench

Giggs
Fletcher
Simpson
Pique
Kuszczak


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> It's not at Boro, it's at OT.


*I know, grammar error.*

Van Der Sar

Brown
Ferdinand
Vidic
O'Shea

Ronaldo
Anderson
Hargreaves
Nani

Tevez
Rooney

*Turnbull, Hines, ****, Hutchinson and Boeteng on bench. Squad is pretty small. No Mido to which is good for us.*


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i think we should win this quite comfortably by 2 goal margin at least


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh when everyone says we'll win it only makes me feel more nervous. :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I see Boro going down this year, i'd put money on it too.

Last year they survived by picking up a few wins towards the end of the season, i can't see that this year.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cheers.

Good stuff. I'm pretty happy with that. When you think of the force the front six could be if they gel and develop like they should, given a couple of years, it's pretty awesome.

Edit: People need to stop predicting an easy comfortable win :$


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

another 4-1 to 'boro i'll say.

seriously though, this should be a strole for united, i think 'Boro have a really big chance of going down this year.

yak and viduka saved them last year, now there gone i can't see them staying up


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

but boro have been bit of boggy team for united hopefully this time there would be no slip ups


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Good stuff. I'm pretty happy with that. When you think of the force the front six could be if they gel and develop like they should, given a couple of years, it's pretty awesome.
> 
> *Edit: People need to stop predicting an easy comfortable win* :$


Agreed, it'll only jinx us.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chopra starting alongside Jones for Sunderland. Will be interesting to see how they work together.

I can see Sunderland scraping a win. Fulham have been far from impressive.

Edit: The United match is on Setanta sports. Excellent.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

*Team:* Given, Beye, Faye, Cacapa, Jose Enrique, Geremi, Barton, Butt, Emre, Martins, Owen.
*Bench:* Harper, Rozehnal, N'Zogbia, Milner, Smith.

Should beat Reading today but that's what we said last year and we lost.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*So streams for United, Jonn? 

1 loss in 6 for Boro at OT.*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Nani with goal of the fucking season. Fuck me.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

The website is down, pissed.

EDIT : Found a stream i'll PM you.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Yeeeeeeeeeesss! I sense a trounsing boys! 

You gotta stream, MM?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As soon as the game starts, my stream stops working.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

man utd 1-0

Don't make shitty posts like this, we don't need them.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

1-1. Aleyalyadare shite name with a free header. Just after Ronaldo released Tevez with a sublime ball and he fluffed under pressure.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

lol so i am only one who is able watch the match live
goal for boro 1-1 nani,aliadire


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Oh FFS, 1-1. Aliadiere. Glad he's got his first goal, shame it came against us *


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> 1-1. Aleyalyadare shite name with a free header. Just after Ronaldo released Tevez with a sublime ball and he fluffed under pressure.


Aliadiere is god :side: 

Good start to the match, United will still win easy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez choking in front of goal, what a surprise....

I need a stream hook me up or I'll start banning people.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

KME said:


> Aliadiere is god :side:


*Before he joined Arsenal, he was predicted for big things. If he had stayed in France and played week in week out he wil have became a much more capable player. He's still decent though.*

*Streams? *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah the ones I've tried all don't work, channel offline.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Tevez's touch has been pretty shite so far. Anderson has let a couple of passes go wild. Hargreaves looking bright but he can't be fully match fit. Ronaldo has done little but what he has done has been solid give and go. 

Utd really should win this, they just need to settle down.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> I expect us to win, but it'll either be a tight game or a stroll for utd.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm trying to get one also.


Anyone found one yet, plz pm me if you do.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea 1-0 essien goal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ we don't need your shitty goal updates, stop now.

If we lose all the clever dicks saying we'll beat them with ease will be getting banned.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Ugh shouldn't of posted that link. Streams gone shit. *puts Chelsea on*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

btbgod said:


> Anyone found one yet, plz pm me if you do.


footballstreaming.info

Usually works all the time, all the streams too, for some reason it's not loading now though. :side:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Role Model said:


> ^^ we don't need your shitty goal updates, stop now.
> 
> If we lose all the clever dicks saying we'll beat them with ease will be getting banned.


chill why are getting angry i have seen a lot of those so i am following whats going on thread so i don't know you have brought this rule also now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's not a new rule, I've been saying it for weeks.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Awful marking by Brown. Went completely asleep there. Lucky escape.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Awful marking by Brown. Went completely asleep there. Lucky escape.


STOP WITH THE SHITTY POSTS/UPDATES


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brown isn't doing himself many favours, looking pretty average in the past few weeks. The sooner Evra and Gary are back the better.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Brown isn't doing himself many favours, looking pretty average in the past few weeks. The sooner Evra and Gary are back the better.


I though Evra was meant to be back now  Set back or is he just not ready? 

Also, I really want City to get a point out of Chelsea, otherwise Chelsea will go 2 points clear (with 2 games in hand for a while though) and we'd have to beat Arsenal tommorow (which I doubt we will) to go above them. 

That sux


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Essien should of gone then. He got the ball but he went in from behind with 2 feet and the commentator said it was harsh he was booked! WTF


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

David said:


> STOP WITH THE SHITTY POSTS/UPDATES


STOP SUPPORTING A SHITTY TEAM



It's a bad sign when Tevez is dropping back as deep as he is to try and get the ball. That really shouldn't be an issue with the midfield that we have out there. Rooney and Ronaldo just provided a glimpse of what they can do out of nowhere. 

Rooney is really gonna need to get into this game more by the looks of it because Tevez is playing like he had a dodgy curry last night.

Edit: Evra is not fully back, I believe he technically could have played but it would have been silly to do so.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> I though Evra was meant to be back now  Set back or is he just not ready?


He's still a week or so away.

Our bench is pretty shitty again, I'm getting worried again.

Chelsea 2-0 hardly a shock to see them win the match with ease seeing as City are rather average on the road.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If City got something out of today's game you would really have to fancy them for europe this season, Dunne has looked solid from what ive been watching of that match, was a good goal to put Chelsea in front, but i think with the attacking force City have they will be able to pull it back, should make for an interesting hour at the Bridge.

Edit - Oh Well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-1 to Chelsea. Drogba yet againfor Chelsea. 

1 man team :side: 

Bollocks too, useless City 

2-1 United. Stewart Downing is a useless moron. I said he'd be shit today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Role Model said:


> He's still a week or so away.
> 
> Our bench is pretty shitty again, I'm getting worried again.
> 
> Chelsea 2-0 hardly a shock to see them win the match with ease seeing as City are rather average on the road.


It's still 1-0 on my stream. Delayed streams FTW!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Brown is our weak link in this match, especally against Downing.

Sunderland 0-1 Fulham (Simon Davies, 32 mins)*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONEY again, terrible Downing wanker defending to be fair.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Good old Stewart Downing. Thanks for that pal. I still believe he will actually one day be a competant player.

Thank Christ for Rooney. 2-1. Glad it didn't fall to Tevez tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

David said:


> It's still 1-0 on my stream. Delayed streams FTW!



You'r not the only one who has one :lmao :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez would of fluffed it by taking a million touches.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*ROO-Fucking-NEY! Thankyou Downing. This boy is on fire!*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Not a suprise to see United go in front, poor Boro definding by the sounds of things, that's not suprising either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We need a third quickly to kill of the game, we're all over them now but it'll mean nothing unless we finsh them off.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

A quick third is definatly what United needs, they had some trouble killing games off this season so if they get a 3rd they will be able to settle down and play some nice passing football without worrying too much.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A Downing goal wouldn't go a miss. 

Useless muppet he is.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brilliant link up play just a moment ago between Anderson O'Shea and Ronaldo, but Ronaldo fluffed the finish. 

It's those kind of chances that I really wish were being put away. Just like the Tevez one earlier, seeing them saved tamely in this kind of match really makes me uneasy.

Jesus Christ Nani is a whingebag.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh we're fluffing a bit too much in front of goal, buildup is fantastic though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

This streams gone off now :cuss: I'm going to play Fifa and will just watch MOTD later.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Another chance wasted, and what a chance. If we blow this game we only have ourselves to blame.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I doubt we'll waste our lead.

What's that I hear? Cries for Dong Fangzhou to be brought on?*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

18-1 United Final Score I think. 

Another United chance not taken, they won't rue it though when they walk this match :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just glad I wasn't one of the muppets saying he'd walk this game, although I wish we were walking it. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm just glad I wasn't one of the muppets saying he'd walk this game, although I wish we were walking it. :$


You are walking it though, having tons of chances and leading, and their goal was against the run of play. 

You'll still win, and probably score again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We aren't walking it scoreline wise, which really is what matters.

I'm hopefully we'll win, but misses all these chances is really rather annoying.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

We can't let it stay 2-1 with 10 minutes to go. :no:

Pity, atcually felt City could get back in the game iff they got an early goal, not now.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Kitson has finally broke the deadlock against Newcastle! I expect a more open game now.

Someone needs to contact Dr. Evil to steal Drogba's mojo :no:*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Usuless Man City. What the fuck, honestly. 3-0 Chelsea. I haven't heard Man City have a chance, and Samaras is playing up front, so perhaps that's why  Oh well, at least we can hopefully overtake them soon, even though Chelsea will go above us momenterally. 

3-1 United. Fuck you Boro.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez actually finishes, I don't believe it.

Hopefully we go on now and score a few more. :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Tevez, 3-1, great goal, game over.

"Don't let it go to Tevez"
"Tevez wil fluff it"*


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

trevez now we are looking more comfortable


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh fuck off City. 

4-0, hope City get relegated with Boro


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*4-0? WTF? Who's in defense for City today? And more to the point, who's in goal?! Isakson?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hardly a shock, maybe now people will stop writing off Chelsea and ignoring their current good form.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol, a wakeup call for City.

Why'd Schmeichel go on load to Cardiff btw, wasn't he doing OK for City?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea are ripping apart the man city defence now they clearly look like a title contender


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Who said they weren't anyway? Just because Mourinho left, i didn't write them off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Power said:


> *4-0? WTF? Who's in defense for City today? And more to the point, who's in goal?! Isakson?*


Joe Hart. He's parried loads of shot giving Chelsea chances. Not that they've needed them.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Isn't Isakson fit? If he is, he should be in goal no questions asked.*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Schmeichel is better in goal that Hart & Isakson imo, he proved that at the start of the season.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Schmeichel is better in goal that Hart & Isakson imo, he proved that at the start of the season.


whenever i saw him he played like shit, can't deal with crosses or high balls, wasn't surprised when they shipped him off on loan


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Just read that he fell out with Sven, so that's why maybe they loaned him out.

Yeah thinking about it you'r probably right, i just just saw his shot-stopping & he looked impressive, his only young though, no doubt he'll be great in a few years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City getting totally destroyed is pretty funny. 5-0....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Awful awful City. 

5-0. Hart gets nutmegged. Sums them up today.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*5-0? This is dispicible. No one could have imagined this.

Newcastle equalised at the Madjeski *


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea have ripped the man city defence apart now lets see if man city will bounce back from this


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I forgot Smith was at Newcastle, he has done abosolutely shit all since his been there.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*4-1! Tevez! 4 games that we've netted 4 times in, in a row!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pleased to score 4 again, hopefully Tevez gets the goal but I expect it'll go down as a own goal.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

another one by trevez 4-1


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Incredible, 6-0.

I was thinking it'd be a tight 0-0 or 1-1, very suprised.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

4-1. 

See said it would be easy. 

Speaking of easy, Shevchenko score you know a team is poor when he scores these days.

Chelsea 6-0 Man Shitty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When Sheva scores, you know you're shitty.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*It's official, hell just froze over. Shevchenko scored? Good for him I say.*


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

it can hardly get better for chelsea 6-0 shevochiko scores good to see him scoring after all the hard times he has gone through


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo really hasn't been in this game today and we still won 4-1. 

Bring on the Gunners, I think....maybe. :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Chelsea are back! I was there last time Sheva scored, I would have loved to have gone to this game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

To right - will be a great game next week.



> Ladies and Gentlemen, Chelsea are back! I was there last time Sheva scored, I would have loved to have gone to this game.


You said you will support Arsenal when Mourinho left & Chelsea dropped a few points, & now you'r praising them, lol.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good to see City destroyed, even if it was against Chelsea.


Brilliant that we've scored 4 again. Top of the league too, even if it is only until tomorrow, though Arsenal will be under more pressure than we were. I hate to say it, but with things as they are, I want a Liverpool win :$

From the sounds of it, Tevez and Rooney linked up well again. Very good to hear.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want a draw tomorrow, can't bring myself to want Liverpool to win, I hate both teams so much.

Next week will be verrrrrry interesting. Our defense has looked pretty shitty in the last few matches, Arsenal will take advantage of that I'd expect.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

'Is my goal??!!'


Seriously though, was it a Tevez goal or was it given as an own goal?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Given as Tevez's but I can see it being taken off him maybe.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I want it to be given as Tevez's goal, because it only helps make Rooney/Tevez look immense 

Speaking of them, I'm pleased how they're working, and at this rate, we don't need Saha back in a hurry. I was a bit wary of them both playing for us, as I'm sure a lot of other people were, but they've settled and are gelling well together now too. Anderson's settled in quickly too, but obviously it'll be a while before we see his best.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Anderson isn't at his best yet, his really young so his got alot more learning to do, but the last few games his played really well, which is pleasing.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Fucking Gutted.

Just got back from Pools and we got beat in four minutes of stoppage time by a shite Brighton team. Went 1-0 behind 15 mins in thanks to an own goal from Ben Clark, then got a man sent of because of a stupid challenge followed by a mini-brawl just before half-time. Brought it back to 1-1 in 87 mins through a pen and went so close to winning it a minute later. Then in the 94th minutes, some twat runs half the pitch and slams it in for Brighton.

Atleast one of our players floored thier cocky, ginger midfielder after the match. He really deserved it. 

Then, I hear that Newcastle got beat 2-1 because of shitty negative tactics! FUCK!

:frustrate :frustrate :frustrate


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

The Power said:


> *Isn't Isakson fit? If he is, he should be in goal no questions asked.*


:agree: i thought he was fit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hartlepool? Is that where Joel Porter plays for? I could be getting it confused with Huddersfield though.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Destiny said:


> Hartlepool? Is that where Joel Porter plays for? I could be getting it confused with Huddersfield though.


Nope, spot on. The kangaroo is a bit of a leg-end here.

Who did he play for in Australia? Something Phoenix?


We've also got Godwin Antwi on loan this year for any Liverpool fan who is interested. Hasn't been great tbh, but is still a strong lad. 3rd in the pecking order atm though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

On the basis My Mum and Dad aren't speaking to me, will someone tell me what the fuck happened with Man City and Chelsea today?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea did what a team of that quality should do, turn over a City team who are poor away from. Pretty simple really.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, alot of people are saying City will do well this season, but their away form really needs to improve.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Yeah, alot of people are saying City will do well this season, but their away form really needs to improve.


True, im not a city fan but hope tonights result isn't a sign of whats to come because i would really like a club like Man City, win the leauge and shock us all.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Penalty to Portsmouth last minute and IT'S SAVED!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohh i didn't know there was a 5:15 kick off. :side:

Finished 0-0 then, good point for West Ham, they're not having a bad start to the season.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Bradley said:


> Penalty to Portsmouth last minute and IT'S SAVED!


You do not realise how bloody pissed off i am right now. Why the hell did Benjani even take it in the first place? Argh

I've never said this before, but i mean it right now. That had to be one of the worst refereed matches in history. Robert Green handballed on THREE occasions, yet never got penalised. I don't think a single of the offside decisions, either way, were right. Throughout the match the referee seemed to make up new rules.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That penalty was far too harsh, shouldn't have been given. Fine save by Green and a point well eanred for the Hammers.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

If that doesnt mean Green gets an England call up then nothing will.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

KME said:


> *That penalty was far too harsh, shouldn't have been given.* Fine save by Green and a point well eanred for the Hammers.


He handballed in the penalty area   

Anyway, Chelsea beat Man City 6-0. Comfortable win for Chelsea. Nice to see Shevchenko finding the back of the net


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

pompeyfan said:


> He handballed in the penalty area
> 
> Anyway, Chelsea beat Man City 6-0. Comfortable win for Chelsea. Nice to see Shevchenko finding the back of the net


Ball to hand. He couldn't do anything about it, I've seen those not given, it was harsh.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Ball to hand. He couldn't do anything about it, I've seen those not given, it was harsh.


The angle we got on tv showed him lifting his arm to the ball


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Green is a good keeper, but his so dodgy on crosses it's unreal, he'll be in the squad maybe in a few years iff his not too old, not sure how old he is now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

pompeyfan said:


> The angle we got on tv showed him lifting his arm to the ball


Camera Angles lie, I thought it was harsh and I don't think he could really do much about it. 

Glad Benjani missed too, he's scoring too many as it is.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Green is a good keeper, but his so dodgy on crosses it's unreal, he'll be in the squad maybe in a few years iff his not too old, not sure how old he is now.


He's 27. Personally i don't think throwing another keeper out for England could save them, lol. Maybe in a year or two


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't mean it could save them, but his unlucky not to be called up imo.



> Glad Benjani missed too, he's scoring too many as it is.


:lmao


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Camera Angles lie, I thought it was harsh and I don't think he could really do much about it.
> 
> *Glad Benjani missed too, he's scoring too many as it is.*


What do you mean, too many? He's not scoring enough!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

pompeyfan said:


> What do you mean, too many? He's not scoring enough!


He doesn't score enough because he isn't very good. 

This season he is scoring loads, it must stop.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Haha i laughed at that.

Just looked at Skysports, his out for a few months, no idea why. 



:side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Just seen Nani's goal. Absolutely brilliant.


Nani, 1-0 - http://www.megavideo.com/?v=V3KFXONZ
Aliadiere, 1-1 - http://www.megavideo.com/?v=E8U8ELC6
Rooney, 2-1 - http://www.megavideo.com/?v=KI8ZTTT5
Tevez, 3-1 - http://www.megavideo.com/?v=IO7FMUC1
Tevez, 4-1 - http://www.megavideo.com/?v=P5ND3ZUG


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for that.

Wow, what was the Boro keeper doing, he really should of saved Nani's goal imo, take nothing away from his shot, was very good.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Tbh Green is pretty average imo. Just an average Prem keeper.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I've always rated him pretty high, but i think it's just consistency.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani's goal was class, the fact he hit it early must of took the keeper by surprise but you can't take anything away from him, quality finish.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It's true about being taken by surprise, I play in goal and shots which are hit before you expect them are so hard to get to, let alone save. 

But it was a very good strike, beautiful goal really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I am distraught with myself. 

I find it impossible to deslike Carlos Tevez, he was so entertaining to watch at West Ham and I can never want the guy to do badly despite his current employers. He doesn't seem quite like the player he was at West Ham, probably because he isn't at the heart of everything United do, whereas at WHU he was, but he's a leegend 4 life 

Just after seeing him score today I was disgusted with myself being happy at him hitting the net. 

Just wished he had stayed with West Ham, those last weeks of the season with him there were the most exciting of the whole season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah he doesn't stop, scary at times, lol.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

BBC said:


> *Juande Ramos has signed a four-year deal to become the new head coach of Tottenham Hotspur, replacing Martin Jol who was sacked earlier this week.*
> 
> More to follow.


Wow, I didn't see that coming :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

OMFG BIG NEWS! 

footballs worst kept secret IMO.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think we all saw that coming, be interesting to see how he gets on.

Not the easiest opening game to manage in too, Blackburn at home.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez's celebrations are always like that of an 11 year old, pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Tevez's celebrations are always like that of an 11 year old, pretty fucking awesome.


His celebration against Tottenham was the best of all last season, the match was the best of the season too. 

Hopefully he'll never do anything as awesome as that for United.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Was that when he basically jumped into the crowd? That was awesome.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

THE PEOPLES CLUB.

I must say, Nani's goal was fucking immense.

Now, watching the train wreck that is apparently City's goalkeeper.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah i remember that, was a free-kick I think, hopefully there will be many celebrations of when he scores to come.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Was that when he basically jumped into the crowd? That was awesome.


Took his shirt off and dived into the crowd where he was engulfed by the West Ham Fans. Awesome celebration. They of course threw that game away and lost though, so he looked a bit silly at the end of it all.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hSd6mjr0rIA

LMAO at THE PEOPLES CLUB picture


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The Citys keeper needs to close his legs, bless him.

Drogba is world class.

FFS! All Lampard did was a nice outside the foot pass and there doing a whole little video on how great he is, bollocks to that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Any excuse to kiss Lamps ass, they'll take it.

Gotta say I love Grant, something about his deadpan expression.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Man I wish O'Shea would piss off to the football league, he's bloody useless.

Lmao at Downing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boro truly do sign some bollocks. 

Tuncay was signed as a striker, but always drifts over to the wing. Can't seem to hit a fucking barn door either. 

Aliadiere is currently on 4 goals in 8 years, and seems to be injury prone. 

Mido was a 5th choice striker at Spurs, he has a miserably poor attitude isn't very good and they still payed big money for him. 

Dong **** Lee, signed last year, and whose idea was he? Terrible player, lazy too, 1 goal for them and it was in the league cup against jobbers, 

They sold Yakubu for big money, you'd think they might buy a more prominant striker that might score more than the ones they already have put together.

Edit - Luckily Boro's goalkeeper is off at the end of the season, what the hell was he doing there?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I LOL at how awesome our team is looking at the moment, showing that there is life after Giggs and Scholes.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rooney and Tevez were pretty fucking awesome today.

Man City were not.

My Signature rules.

That is all.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

> Dong **** Lee, signed last year, and whose idea was he? Terrible player, lazy too, 1 goal for them and it was in the league cup against jobbers,


Dong's cool.

Anyway, here's what Sven had to say on the game



Sven Goran Erikkson said:


> "*We forgot how to defend.* If you give a team like Chelsea space and time that will happen. It was very bad defending from our side - we have to be much better than that.
> 
> "It has been a good story so far this season but I'm sorry for the fans who travelled here. There were a lot of them here, they wanted to see us play good football - not see us lose like we did.
> 
> "People are talking about us playing good football but you have to defend and be very aggressive. If you don't do that against a team like Chelsea this happens."


Chelsea ran rompant over Man City. City sure did forget how to defend. And their keeper was shite


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gotta love Sven's honesty.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Gotta love Sven's honesty.


Yeah. Somehow i think City's training schedule this week will do a lot of work on defence


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Wasnt Lampard supposed to have done some amazing backheel or something, i didnt see it


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

^^^



BBC said:


> The hosts dominated throughout and were 2-0 up at the break as Michael Essien and Drogba got on the end of passes from the outstanding Frank Lampard.
> ..................
> Essien gave the home side a deserved lead when Lampard slipped him in and it was no surprise when the England midfielder produced another quite sublime pass with the outside of his boot to send Drogba racing past Micah Richards for his third goal in as many games.


That's the info i can find on the "superb" performance of Fatty Lampard


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I must say, i was expecting better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty much taking the shine off it by the total over the top praise in my opinion.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Tbh, it was an outstanding pass. Deserves credit considering his entire performance was pretty awesome.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

yeah, i think people make lampard out to be something he's not and overrate certain aspects of his game, but today he was brilliant and at the centre of everything


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF. I thought that Man City was supposed to be formidable....

6-0? 

GTFO, Man City.

(Yeah...I don't like Chelsea)


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Killer K said:


> Wasnt Lampard supposed to have done some amazing backheel or something, i didnt see it


yep he did one which lead to a goal chelsea had a great game yesterday now they look like a real threat as their form is back as for man city they got a reality check


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Who did he play for in Australia? Something Phoenix?


He played for the Melbourne Knights and Sydney Olympic. He was one of the best player in our old national league.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great game yesterday. Middlesbrough decided to attack for once and we destroyed them.

Anderson is a creative genius, whatever we payed for him will turn out to be a bargain.

And the Rooney/Tevez partnership is the best in the premiership.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Anderson is starting to look well worth the money already.

I'll be happy when we've got the defense sorted though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Always find something to moan about :no:

When were scoring 4 every game, i coudnt give a shit if we concede goals.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And then what happens when you stop scoring 4 goals if your defense is still conceding? 

You left Boro players virtually unmarked, if they weren't bollocks you may have paid for it and not won the way you did. 

Needless to say, it was Middlesbrough so it was always going to be a cruise.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> And then what happens when you stop scoring 4 goals if your defense is still conceding?


When we stop scoring 4, we'll be scoring 5 or 6 tbh.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> When we stop scoring 4, we'll be scoring 5 or 6 tbh.


you wont score 4 against us next weekend, and i'd care about your defence being dodgy against us tbh (even though i think your defence is fine)


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> you wont score 4 against us next weekend, and i'd care about your defence being dodgy against us tbh (*even though i think your defence is fine*)


Exactly, people getting carried away because we conceded a goal.

Neville and Evra will be back for the Arsenal game anyway.

And im not worried about next week, with Hargreaves back ive got more confidence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That was hardly a fucking moan, when we go up against a team with quality we'd struggle with O'Shea at the back and Brown who's been solid but has looked a little eh lately, but Gary and Evra will be back so we should be fine.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

With Anderson looking good, Rooney and Tevez linking up nicely, and our defensive record so far this season, I don't have any doubts about the Arsenal game. We go into it with massive momentum too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm interested to see how Arsenal cope today, that'll give a sign of what sort of test we'll have next week.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

True. I'd like to think that a Liverpool win would de-rail Arsenal a bit, but when it comes to 'big games', form and previous results seem to go out of the window anyway. In terms of the league, I'd still want Arsenal to lose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool's record at home against Arsenal is pretty great I believe. I hate Liverpool so much, but I'm starting to feel that I honestly wouldn't mind any result today, we can't really lose.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Another brilliant win from Utd and a super goal from Nani. Individual goal of the day goes to him. Team goal of the day is Tevez and Rooney for Tevez's first....BRILLIANT.


I hope it ends in a draw. Don't want Liverpool gaining ground if they win and Utd lost next week.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> at Liverpool only
> League (inc PL): Liverpool 48 wins, Arsenal 21, Draws 14
> Prem: Liverpool 9 wins, Arsenal 3, Draws 3


Last time it was 4-1, but there's no chance of that happening again.

I'm hoping for a good game, but yeah, the result doesn't really matter too much. Pretty important for Liverpool though, especially after failing miserably in Europe :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Either a draw which doesn't help Liverpool, a Arsenal win that really doesn't help Liverpool, or a Liverpool win which gives us a slight advantage even though the Gunners still have a game in hand. 

SO MANY POSSIBILITIES!!!11!!1


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

A Liverpool win would throw them right back into the mix of things, but we all know they won't last :hb

I can see Arsenal winning actually, 1-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still want a draw the most, still feel that's most likely too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

What I'd like most is a massive brawl on the pitch, which both clubs are deducted 10 points for :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And most of them get injuried and suspended. I'd mark.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

And they end up relegated.




Too far? :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah a tad.

Is SUPER Torres back today? I never expected him to be such an important player for Liverpool already, but they look cack without him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I read that he's back. He's been their most vital player this season IMO, maybe bar Gerrard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He might be back, Rafa revealed nothing about it. Alonso is back though, Arbeloa and Aurelio aren't  

Our record against them at Anfield is rather brilliant, but generally we score highly. I remember for several seasons we beat them 3-0 or 4-0 most games, they beat us at Anfield when they won the title in 2002, but then we maintained a bit of an advantage over them, we beat them 4-1 at Anfield last season. 

Can't see us beating them today though, records don't mean anything, it'll be interesting what our mentallity going into this game is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres has easily been their most important player, Gerrard second but he's been pretty average this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gerrard hasn't been up to much, Benayoun has been more important tbh. 

I think our injuries show that Agger, Alonso, Torres and Arbeloa (that guy people used to say shouldn't be in the team, including me :$) are our most important players.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Doesn't show much for the depth of your squad, for all the guys Rafa buys every summer, it must be annoying to see the team struggling like this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Doesn't show much for the depth of your squad, for all the guys Rafa buys every summer, it must be annoying to see the team struggling like this.


Sort of, I think people have a common misconseption that we have a spine of our team that resembles this

Reina

Carra

Gerrard

Torres

And then we'll be ok

That's all well and good, but Carra looks lost without Agger, likewise Gerrard without Xabi and Torres is just missed full stop, as our other strikers don't play too well together. 

We've had alot of players out this season. Carragher, Gerrard, Torres, Alonso, Agger, Arbeloa and Aurelio. It's no excuse, our form has been poor, but the team gels together nicely and having players out seems to have disturbed it alot.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

omg, its 12:39, I need to go to work!

Oh yeah, DLS. :$

'Mon the Liverpool!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Garrerd has been shit this season imo, but so have most, even Finnan 

I'd persume Fernando will be back, if not, I'll shit a brick.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just read on BBC Sport, Torres is fit to be in the squad, so chances are he'll be there. 

Whether he starts or not is anyone's guess.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt he'll start but it's a big bonus for you for him just to be there.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Why is the time on here 12:something. What option do I need to change it bak to 11?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The time's correct for me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This shit's redundent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reina

Finnan Carra Hyypia Riise

Gerrard Alonso Mascha Babel

Kuyt Crouch​
I think he'll start that team.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I want Arsenal to win for many reasons.

Plus if they lose, they'll be up for it even more next week.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *I want Arsenal to win for many reasons.*
> 
> Plus if they lose, they'll be up for it even more next week.



Namely?

We'll draw also imo.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

1. I hate Liverpoo
2. It will be funny seeing you lose at Anfield again
3. It will put you out of the race already
4. Your awesome fans will boo the players off again

Anymore needed?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 1. I hate Liverpoo
> 2. It will be funny seeing you lose at Anfield again
> *3. It will put you out of the race already*
> 
> Anymore needed?





If we win this, and our game in hand, we will be one point behind you, and we normally come stronger in the end of the season. If we lose, and win our game in hand, we're 4 points behind, if Arsenal beat you, 1 point behind you, and if we beat you, 1 point in front.

So, no.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I think we will win today, liverpool havent been exactly amazing the past few weeks so hopefully we take advantage of that and win.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You wont win today, games in hand mean shit and Arsenal wont beat us.

So no.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd quite like us to play 

*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Arbeloa (if he's fit)

Alonso - Mascherano 

Benayoun-------------Babel 

----- Gerrard*​ * Torres/Crouch *​
Try and control the midfield and plant Mascherano and Alonso on Fabregas. 

1-0 Bolton against Villa, great free kick by Anelka.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Since im a l'arse fan today, this is the team i wanna see:

Almunia

Sagna - Toure - Gallas - Clichy

Hleb - Fabrgas - Gilberto - Rosicky

Walcott - Abebayor​
That attack will have too much skill and pace for liverpools defense.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I heard somewhere that Gilberto won't be starting and the team will be alot like the one Arsenal played last match.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Plus if they lose, they'll be up for it even more next week.


I wouldn't be so sure. Arsenal do have a tendency to spiral into bad form on the basis of one defeat.

Also, I'd prefer Eduardo to start with Walcott on the bench. But only if Eduardo plays high up the field like he's meant to and doesn't drop deep in an attempt to cover for the loss of van Persie.

Gilberto not getting game time kills me a little inside. I know Arsene doesn't want to meddle with what has so far been a winning side and a respect that, but this is certainly something I disagree with and I have the feeling Flamini could get undone in these big matches.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You wont win today, games in hand mean shit and Arsenal wont beat us.
> 
> So no.


You treat your opinions on results far too much like forgone conclusions, I mean, what happened to Ronaldo scoring yesterday, and your opinions on players and teams too much like facts for your own good.

It will be close today. If our fans are on form, it may give us the edge.

Seriously, if we were like we were aginst Chelsea last season in the CL, nobody would get much from us at home all season. Hopefully we realise this collectively.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm not confident at all. But hopefully the players do better and the atmpsphere improves.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh shut the fuck about the fans helping you win.

Its all bullshit, and fucking boring.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Oh shut the fuck about the fans helping you win.
> 
> Its all bullshit, and fucking boring.


No and No :hb


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a draw today myself, I hope Benayoun starts, he was one of the only good things against Beskitas the other night.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I was watching SSN earlier and they were interviewing Liverpool fans outside fannyfield.

*Reporter:* Do you come to watch Liverpool often
_Fans:_ No, this is our 1st time

*Reporter: *How long have you been Liverpool fans
_Fans:_ 2/3 years, since they won the champions league.

BEST FANS IN DA WORLD!~ :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

DA CHAMPIONS.

And who cares, most of who go everyweek have been fans all our lives.

The fans intimidate the players, when we are on form, so obviously it makes an effect. Henry has even admitted that :hb


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I was watching SSN earlier and they were interviewing Liverpool fans outside fannyfield.
> 
> *Reporter:* Do you come to watch Liverpool often
> _Fans:_ No, this is our 1st time
> ...


Alrite rocky lad.
Just because your atmosphere is shit.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Oh shut the fuck about the fans helping you win.
> 
> Its all bullshit, and fucking boring.


As opposed to when you always give the speech about how fucking awesome your fans were when you were 1-0 down against Blackburn last season? What's the point in you ever mentioning it if you don't think it helped you win. 

Fucks sake.



Man Utd Fan said:


> I was watching SSN earlier and they were interviewing Liverpool fans outside *fannyfield.*
> 
> *Reporter:* Do you come to watch Liverpool often
> _Fans:_ No, this is our 1st time
> ...


WAY U R SO FUNNEEEEEEEEE


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Benayoun will probably start on the left to further subdue to awesomeness of Hleb.

To be fair, all fans have bandwagoners. Truth be told I only started really supporting Arsenal after the double winning season of 01/02


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

DA CHAMPIONS.

On the fans thing, there was a thing on SSN the other day, about why Liverpool fans are the best, and there was analysis of my mates banner, which he holds everyweek in the Kop, and I've been there holding it with him :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Benayoun will probably start on the left to further subdue to awesomeness of Hleb.


The awesome Babel will start, even though he isnt a winger, he will destroy Arsenal on his own today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> The awesome Babel will start, even though he isnt a winger, he will destroy Arsenal on his own today.


In case you hadn't noticed, Pennant is out os chances are Babel and Benayoun will both feature.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MUF has a sense of humor equivalent to a car crash. He also notices injuries in great detail.

I'll mark now to fuck if Babel has a blinder, which he will imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> MUF has a sense of humor equivalent to a car crash. He also notices injuries in great detail.
> 
> I'll mark now to fuck if Babel has a blinder, which he will imo.


For the love of god don't jinx it. 

:$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gerrard on the right, babel on the left, and Mash/Alonso in the center.

And i knew Pennant was out, 10 weeks for injuring his leg whilst drink driving.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ste said:


> MUF has a sense of humor equivalent to a car crash. He also notices injuries in great detail.


He's about as funny as AIDS.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll cry if Babel scores and Arsenal lose 1-0 

I do like Babel though. Despite not playing too well at the moment, he has shown signs and I feel he could very well become a brilliant playe in the future. He is in the mould of Thierry Henry, but I doubt whether he'll be *that* good 



> And i knew Pennant was out, 10 weeks for injuring his leg whilst drink driving.


LOL, Pennant is a fair bastard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nobody will be as good as Henry for quite a while. 



Man Utd Fan said:


> Gerrard on the right, babel on the left, and Mash/Alonso in the center.


I thought you said we couldn't predict what Rafa does? 

He might well go for that, but I wouldn't be uprised to see Benayoun instead since he gets back, or perhaps both of them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Gerrard on the right, babel on the left, and Mash/Alonso in the center.
> 
> And i knew Pennant was out, 10 weeks for injuring his leg whilst drink driving.


No, when banging a grannie :hb

And Ben, I told you that would be the midfield.

When Babel adapts more, he'll be fantastic for us, WHEREVER he plays.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Gerrard on the right, babel on the left, and Mash/Alonso in the center.
> 
> And i knew Pennant was out, 10 weeks for injuring his leg whilst drink driving.


I heard Ferdinand broke his leg whilst watching TV after forgetting a drugs test. Ronaldo broke his neck after diving, Rooney hurt his cock fucking a 80 yeard old prostitiute and Hargreaves injured himeself.....because he's injury prone. 

HAR HAR LET'S ALL B FUNNEE LIKE U


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> No, when banging a grannie :hb


Must be a shite shagger for that to happen


> When Babel adapts more, he'll be fantastic for us, WHEREVER he plays.


:lmao

Your over-rating of him is almost as funny as your obsession with Carragher.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll mark if Sissoko starts along side Masherano in the centre of midfield 


> I heard Ferdinand broke his leg whilst watching TV after forgetting a drugs test. Ronaldo broke his neck after diving and Hargreaves injured himeself.....because he's injury prone.


I LOL'd at both tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sissoko and Mascha would be heaven, but it doesn't work 



Man Utd Fan said:


> Must be a shite shagger for that to happen
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Your over-rating of him is almost as funny as your obsession with Carragher.


Or as funny as your change of opinions on Ronaldo, and Tevez, within about a week :hb

Ben, remember that team of DA CHAMPIONS players we made, with names like drink driver :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> Sissoko and Mascha would be heaven, but it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a nice lineup we made :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> That was a nice lineup we made :hb


Remember what Gary Neville was :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> Remember what Gary Neville was :side:


:lmao Yeah I do. 

Also Villa have equalized, lucky goal, hit Moore and went in. Was also meant to be a Bolton throw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ They could all be generalised as what he was though :side:

Not too bothered how Bolton do now, Gary Megson, is their manager, so I hope he does shite, as he used to manage West Brom :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Insirational substitution by MON to bring Luke Moore on :side:

Bolton have been very unlucky. First a blatant penalty not given and now this.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I go and you children start acting pathetic, honestly can't you lot discuss football without throwing around lame insults?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually, they started when I went


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Riise

Gerrard - Mascherano - Alonso 

Kuyt - Torres - Vornin 

4-3-3? eh? TORRES!

Arsenal are playing 1 up front, 5 in midfield. Im scared.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ 3-3-3 :side:

I'm liking that line-up, we'll have a lot of space down the wings, and if you the left back you left our is Riise, then even better


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Right, am off the match, come on the mighty Reds 

Also, I like that team, apart from there's only 10 

Torres


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

loz, Riise must be playing, since they'd be better off playing 3-3-3.

Risky if they got 4-3-3/3-4-3


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I left Riise out "accidently"

:side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool are playing with no wingers, and no Crouch.

I fear.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Lol, I really can't see 4-3-3 working against Arsenal. If Hleb is on form then Liverpool are fucked using that formation.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I imagine what we play to do is drop Voro and Kuyt back so we do have a 5 man midfield to match there's. Torres may just a quiet game. I see us playing defensively for a draw. Let's face it, we aren't gong to out attack Arsenal. 

*Reina

Finnan - Carra - Hyppia - Riise 

Alonso - Masch

Voronin - Gerrard - Kuyt 

Torres​*Maybe not a 4-3-3...
I'm puzzled as to why Arbeloa makes the bench but Riise starts. Good to see all 3 of our vital CM's in there and it's nice to see Torres. 

But I'm shitting a brick. Too nervous to type anymore.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Riise will score.


Not the worst team, eh I don't know who'll win, but as a Utd fan we can't really lose.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd like to see Liverpool win so we stay top, but I hate Liverpool so I'm stuck.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

No wingers? WTF is that about?

Benitez will get absoultly slated if Liverpool dont win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RAFA KNOWS WHAT HE'S DOING!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Someone post in here when the cheerleaders appear in the NFL.

Fuck the football


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

In all honesty 4-3-3 is a good way of incorporating all three stand out central midfielders which is a good idea against Arsenal, considering our wingers, particularly Rosicky, tend to drift in. The only real talking points would be Riise and Voronin starting.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> No wingers? WTF is that about?
> 
> Benitez will get absoultly slated if Liverpool dont win.


Maybe, but I think they should be very happy with a draw tbh.

Although I don't think Riise is the worst player in the world. I can't see why he's starting. Arbeloa is so much better defensively it's almost funny that Rafa is starting the Gingha ahead of him against a team like Arsenal.

Arsenal to go one up after he screws up somehow.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool fans being happy with a draw at home would be pathetic tbh.

If they think they're a top team, they should be winning most home games.


*BREAKING NEWS: *Jamie Redknapp is predicting a liverpool win :shocked:


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Liverpool fans being happy with a draw at home would be pathetic tbh.
> 
> If they think they're a top team, they should be winning most home games.


But I don't think anyone would argue that they would have done pretty well to get a point out of Arsenal, home or away.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd be happy with a draw at home to Man Utd tbh :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I'd be happy with a draw at home to Man Utd tbh :side:


I'd be happy with a draw away to Arsenal.

Lets hope that happens :side:

Edit: The arsenal fans are outsinging YNWA :lmao


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *Someone post in here when the cheerleaders appear in the NFL.*
> 
> Fuck the football


I saw them earlier, very nice. :yum:

I've decided a draw is the best result, because I think we'll still stay top.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: *Jamie Redknapp is predicting a liverpool win :shocked:


OMFG!!!​Really can't stand Jamie Redknob​


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Gerrard was bound to score that free kick.

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Carragher should of been sent off, ****.

Flucky free-kick aswell, why did the wall break-up?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fucking bollocks.

Horrible defensive wall.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

TORRES!!11!!

















...has really gay hair.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arse's passing has been off, so far. It's pretty frustrating.

And Adebayor is really annoying me. He's had some poor execution.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arsenal have been hugely impressive in how they have dictated pretty much the whole game, been very neat and pleasing on the eye, however they are showing some naivety at times.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll rather Arsenal lose to Liverpool today than Man U next week tbh


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Despite the Liverpool goal, Arsenal have been the better team. :agree:

Liverpool are playing more counter attacking football then attacking, it's only Torres who's up front all the time. 

It looks like Crouch is coming on, he might change things.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Arsenal have been hugely impressive in how they have dictated pretty much the whole game, been very neat and pleasing on the eye, however they are showing some naivety at times.


Totally agree, Liverpool are very lucky to be ahead, Gerrard really has been all they have up front. Torres clearly isn't fit as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well, I'm delighted with when we scored. Mascherano is playing like a man on a mission, kepping Fab out of the game. 

I'm not making any rash predictions, we could still blow this, I'm just happy to be 1 up. 

Well done Stevie lad. 

I'm a bit frustrated that Torres is going off, but now it's Crouch's time to show his worth.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

True that Torres doesn't look at the races or fully fit, making the decision to play him up front without a partner very strange indeed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> True that Torres doesn't look at the races or fully fit, making the decision to play him up front without a partner very strange indeed.


We were never going to attack really. 

He's in there for the counter attack. 

Kuyt has been doing well on the wing, actually beating people and putting a few crosses in. 

I'm still far too nervous to really anylse how we're doing though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn Adebayor 

Liverpool have two clearly unsharp players and although we are somewhat taking adbatage of that, we're not punishing them.

And why does Mascherano always have to play o well against us 

Also, LOL at Spurs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal simply have lacked the final ball/finish, they get that sorted they're more than capable of taking this game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Damn Adebayor
> 
> Liverpool have two clearly unsharp players and although we are somewhat taking adbatage of that, we're not punishing them.
> 
> And why does Mascherano always have to play o well against us


Mascherano thrives on marking a man, he seems to be enjoying sticking to your players and not letting them have much of a look in. 

I shit one when Fab gets the ball though


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

We've just lacked the finish like Role Model said. We need to start converting our chances or somehow liverpool will score and it will probably be no way back. 

I can see we are missing van persie with clinical finishing

Thanks Blackburn


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol @ Spurs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He's more or less just been throwing himself about and disrupting all our attacking play in general. I suppose if we just keep up this tempo and keep pushing men forward we'll have to score eventually. I couldn't believe it when Toure opened up Liverpool's defence only for Adebayor to knock the ball inches too far in front of him


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

DAMN!!!

Eboue should have scored and Mascherano should have seen red :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Carragher's such a dirty ****, gets away with pulling shirts and dodgy tackles too much.


Fabregas, 1-1, that's shut Liverpool up


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fabregas equalises


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

FABREGAS!!! 

YOU BEAUTY!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Reina could have done a bit better.

:lmao at the bald scouser they just showed. 'WHAT THE FOOK WAS THAA!'


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arsenal really deserved that goal, great work from Hleb.

Now they have missed two open nets too.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Come on Arsenal!

damm hit post again


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

BEDNTER YOU BASTARD!

LEAVE IT FOR TOURE!


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Gallas saved us there. 

3 minutes stoppage time. Cmon Arsenal


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Don't double post.


I'll be pleased with a draw. IMO neither deserved to win.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

My Bad. We deserved to win this game imo. We dominated.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Brilliant point.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

So many missed chances but at least we got the point and can hopefully extend our unbeaten streak a bit longer.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Best point we will ever earn

Mascherano was struggling, Alonso and Torres went off injured and Riise blew our chance, but overall it would have been daylight robbery if Arsenal got nothing. 

Still unbeaten, and I think we did really well today, Mascherano was immense.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool got a lucky draw I think, Arsenal were class.

Fabregas = God this season, I predict. 

:side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice result for us. Was the game any good?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great game, perfect result.

Liverpool were lucky to get a point, and Carragher was should of been sent off.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty confident of a result against Arsenal. They weren't at their best today.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

It was a really good game to watch, both Gerrard and Fabregas were the best players again for their teams.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Pretty confident of a result against Arsenal. They weren't at their best today.


They were, we just defended well and they played a couple of balls differently to how they should have



Deco™ said:


> It was a really good game to watch, both Gerrard and Fabregas were the best players again for their teams.


Fabregas was kept silent till he missed the open goal, didn't do much again until he scored.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> They were, we just defended well and they played a couple of balls differently to how they should have


I'm not saying they were terrible, I just don't think they played fantastically. Should be a good game at the weekend though.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

thank god for fabregas. and if bendtner wants to start more games then maybe he should do what strikers do. take thier chances.

i think we deserved to win, but i'm happy with the point. we're at home next week and i think the next game will be more winnable then todays match

edit: obviously i'm talking about our match with man united, not sheffield united


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Great result. 

Good game too, the Bolton & Villa game was really good also from what i seen of it.

Spurs lost again then,lol, Samba 3 minutes into injury time.  I really see Blackburn doing well this year, they have such a strong team.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Redknapp needs to STFU about Gerrard, it's so boring.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Redknapp is a dick, can't stand the guy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A few thoughts...

1) Mascherano(sp?) and Alonso played very well, I thought. Both were creating problems for the Gunners all match, it seemed.
2) Arse's passing was up and down for the majority of the game. They had some great passes, but followed it with a poor touch, or a bad misdirection. Just frustrating to see. The Eboue-Adebayor-Eboue sequence in the 1st half, comes to mind. Poor pass by Adebayor prevented a great scoring chance.
4) Cesc was great today. But if only he didn't rush his shot from the shot off the post early in the 2nd half. I think he had more time then he thought...with a wide open net. And then there was the shot off the post late in the 2nd...aw. So close to the 3 points.
5) I hate Jamie Carragher. Probably my most hated player, now.
6) Thank goodness that Torres wasn't fit. Whew.

All in all, it was a great game. And I'll definitely take the 1-1 at Anfield. The 3 would've been nice...but Liverpool had a few chances too, just like Arsenal did. Unluckily, ours didn't hit the net, and luckily neither did their's.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Redknapp needs to STFU about Gerrard, it's so boring.


Redknapp knows what he's talking about :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Why did Graham have his hand on Redknapp's leg  :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> A few thoughts...
> 
> 1) Mascherano(sp?) and Alonso played very well, I thought. Both were creating problems for the Gunners all match, it seemed.
> 2) Arse's passing was up and down for the majority of the game. They had some great passes, but followed it with a poor touch, or a bad misdirection. Just frustrating to see. The Eboue-Adebayor-Eboue sequence in the 1st half, comes to mind. Poor pass by Adebayor prevented a great scoring chance.
> ...


Funny, you said mid-week you'd be dissapointed not to have all 3. 

Cesc was also rubbish. 2 shots on target, scored one, also missed an open goal. He was garbage for the rest of the game. Gerrard wasn't much different.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I always feel so fucking dirty when I cheer an Arsenal goal.



Enigma said:


> Why did Graham have his hand on Redknapp's leg  :lmao


Because he's a fucking legend.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I’m happy I guess.

We weren’t the better team, and getting anything, against such a better team, when they had so many chances, is good. It’s obviously disappointing conceding so late, but we were on our last legs.

Looking positively, we haven’t lost ground on the leaders, and we have a few easier games coming up soon, which we should get back right up at the top of the table. Carragher and Mascherano were both fucking emmense, untruely good the pair of them. The crowd and atmosphere was back to typical Anfield like aswell.

edit: Shite, these injuries sound quite bad, dampened my good mood.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carra was a lucky shit again, can't wait for his luck to run out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, although otherwise he was fucking emmmense in everyway.

He is so loud though


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Funny, you said mid-week you'd be dissapointed not to have all 3.
> 
> Cesc was also rubbish. 2 shots on target, scored one, also missed an open goal. He was garbage for the rest of the game. Gerrard wasn't much different.


Yah, well Liverpool played a lot better today than they did against Betiskas. They played up to the level of their competition. So when Liverpool isn't crapping themselves, I'll take the draw against them.

Cesc played much better than in the 2nd half, than the 1st. In the 1st, he was non-existent.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Yah, well Liverpool played a lot better today than they did against Betiskas. They played up to the level of their competition. So when Liverpool isn't crapping themselves, I'll take the draw against them.
> 
> Cesc played much better than in the 2nd half, than the 1st. In the 1st, he was non-existent.


So you assumed we play as badly as we did against Besiktas? I don't think that was going ot happen in such a massive game at Anfield. 

I didn't see it myself.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Boro Dave > KME

Although we're in 6th, we will hradually climb it in the upcoming weeks. Nobody bar DA CHAMPIONS should have a chance of beating us atleast.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great game and the perfect result for us.

Arsenal deserved to win and carragher should of been sent off, but i wont complain.

Cant wait for next saturday.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stop with the DA CHAMPIONS crap not sure how it started or why but stop it plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Great game and the perfect result for us.
> 
> Arsenal deserved to win and carragher should of been sent off, but i wont complain.
> 
> Cant wait for next saturday.


You've already made all those points, dear.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I didnt think the post came through, my computer crashed.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Stop with the DA CHAMPIONS crap not sure how it started or why but stop it plz.


I'll stop when the Liverpoo, or Drink Driver shit does. Same thing really.

And THE PEOPLES CLUB is allowed.

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Pennant is a drink driver, and i didnt mean to type Liverpoo. Funny mistake tho.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> I'll stop when the Liverpoo, or Drink Driver shit does. Same thing really.
> 
> And THE PEOPLES CLUB is allowed.
> 
> :side:


I agree

Pile carried on for ages. DA CHAMPIONS should also be allowed imo.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao Pile. 


Did I hear right about Alonso breaking his metatarsal?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> :lmao Pile.
> 
> 
> Did I hear right about Alonso breaking his metatarsal?


Yes. 6 weeks out


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Yes, sadly.

And Liverpoo was done for a while, and me and Ben could just do Drink Driver things for every United player.

We'll miss Alonso badly, we need Agger back soo aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fight immature crap with immature crap, that doesn't surprise me. Shame though would be nice to show you're above it, clearly not.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, I get far too annoyed over football, it's far better than flaming his ass back.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Fight immature crap with immature crap, that doesn't surprise me. Shame though would be nice to show you're above it, clearly not.


Shall we ban THE PEOPLES ClUB as well? I don't really recall anything being said about that, ever. Would be nice to see there are no double standards, clearly not.

I also remember you regarding Pile as funny. So you cleary don't see that immature....


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> So you assumed we play as badly as we did against Besiktas? I don't think that was going ot happen in such a massive game at Anfield.
> 
> I didn't see it myself.


I didn't really assume that more then I hoped that. I hoped that Liverpool would play like they did earlier this week. Obviously, they did not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Shall we ban THE PEOPLES ClUB as well? I don't really recall anything being said about that, ever. Would be nice to see there are no double standards, clearly not.
> 
> I also remember you regarding Pile as funny. So you cleary don't see that immature....


Pile is funny but still terribly immature, I've said that many a time. THE PEOPLE CLUB is again immature but isn't done to annoy people as well no one gives a shit about Everton, the other names clearly are used to wind people up. Anyways we are the champions, so yeah. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pile is funny but still terribly immature, I've said that many a time. THE PEOPLE CLUB is again immature but isn't done to annoy people as well no one gives a shit about Everton, the other names clearly are used to wind people up. Anyways we are the champions, so yeah. :side:


It isn't funny. THE PEOPLES CLUB is what they're called, so that isn't immature. David gives a shit Everton. I said the DA CHAMPIONS randomly in one post, and it didn't seem to annoy anyone, nor should it, like you said you are the champions, so why should it even bother you?

yeah....


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't see what is wrong with the 'DA CHAMPIONS', other then the all caps.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> It isn't funny. THE PEOPLES CLUB is what they're called, so that isn't immature. David gives a shit Everton. I said the DA CHAMPIONS randomly in one post, and it didn't seem to annoy anyone, nor should it.
> 
> so yeah....


All should be allowed, or none at all. That's my two sense :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

None at all then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> All should be allowed, or none at all. That's my two sense :side:


2 cents fool. 

Also, we need to beat Blackburn next week and Crouch has to start.

None at all? So we can't even type words that offend nobody in capital letters? Yes, that makes sense 

Both allowed tbh :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Crouch won't start, because Rafa would rather play Hercules who was so fucking laughable today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chris Samba will most likely stap Peter Crouch in half.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Crouch won't start, because Rafa would rather play Hercules who was so fucking laughable today.


Voronin held the ball up well. Torres started insteead of Crouch, indicating he is the direct replacement. I suspect Crouch will start considering Kuyt - Voro doesn't work


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chris Samba will most likely stap Peter Crouch in half.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

I long for the day a Sunderland fan enters this thread...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Peter Crouch is stil Liverpools best striker imo. Has a bit of everything which he has proved when he gets a run.

Voronin and Kuyt are shite, neither should be classed as strikers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Decent result to Arsenal match for United. next week will be decisive in the title race. An Arsenal win would be pretty bad for us but will probably be a 1-1 draw.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seabs said:


> Decent result to Arsenal match for United. *next week will be decisive in the title race.* An Arsenal win would be pretty bad for us but will probably be a 1-1 draw.


:lmao u mad?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not decisive. Bad wording but if either one wins it will give them the edge over the other.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :lmao u mad?


That's not as bad as when I said last season that the title race would be over by New Year. :$:$:$


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Shame about the injuries obviously, but clearly a good result and performance as it could have gone either way (no praise for Almunia yet, who kept it from being 3-0 which is weird) against a red-hot Arsenal side.

Im moderately happy, even with the injuries.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who's injuried? Alonso and who else?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Who's injuried? Alonso and who else?


Torres.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Torres and Alonso both injured. Sucks for Liverpool. Oh well.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Torres and Alonso both injured. Sucks for Liverpool. Oh well.*


Was there any point in that? 

We need Agger back now really, big Sami just can't cut it, and if we hoof another ball up the pitch from defense when there is a pass on I will throttle someone.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, he's past it tbh, January should be spending on a centre back time for Rafa. Agger was an amazing find, I just hope he has someone lined up.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah Agger has done well so far, you need him back asap.

I still think Hyppia is a good defender, just not at the top level anymore. Suprised no other club has gone in for him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Yeah Agger has done well so far, you need him back asap.
> 
> I still think Hyppia is a good defender, just not at the top level anymore. Suprised no other club has gone in for him.


Newcastle were interested but offered something pathetic like a million. No way we'd sell Hyypia, our back up and a loyal servant, for such a pathetic sum.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KME said:


> Newcastle were interested but offered something pathetic like a million. No way we'd sell Hyypia, our back up and a loyal servant, for such a pathetic sum.


 To be fair, a million aint a bad offer for a player of his age.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think it is tbh, his still a pretty good defender, just not as good as a few years back.

I thought he would of been elsewhere at the start of the season, suprised.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arsenal were fantastic to watch today. Hleb has been very impressive this season. If Adebayor was on form the scoreline could have been different.

However credit has to be given to Liverpool for holding out for a point, I thought Mascherano was their best player. Of course the two players that are talked about afterwards are Carragher and Gerrard.

I thought Carragher did well, not exceptional but stuck to his task well and was an important part of the defensive performance. But how after that performance Andy Gray could say definetively that Gerrard is "back" is staggering to me. In the first ten minutes it looked like he would be the driving force behind the team, but after then he got overrun and outplayed in the midfield by Arsenal's three.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Mascherano was definetly the best player, he hardly puts a foot wrong.

Liverpool did do well for a point yeah.
A draw is a good result for Utd anyway, gonna be great next weekend.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If both teams play according to their current form, the match next week could be the best in a while. Just hope we can pull out the victory and negate the advantage of the game in hand that Arsenal have over us.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

T-C said:


> Arsenal were fantastic to watch today. Hleb has been very impressive this season. If Adebayor was on form the scoreline could have been different.
> 
> However credit has to be given to Liverpool for holding out for a point, I thought Mascherano was their best player. Of course the two players that are talked about afterwards are Carragher and Gerrard.
> 
> I thought Carragher did well, not exceptional but stuck to his task well and was an important part of the defensive performance. But how after that performance Andy Gray could say definetively that Gerrard is "back" is staggering to me. In the first ten minutes it looked like he would be the driving force behind the team, but after then he got overrun and outplayed in the midfield by Arsenal's three.


yeah. mascherno was the best player for liverpool, as was toure for arsenal. but it will be fabregas and gerrard who get the plaudits because there the ones that made the difference, and thats why they're the ones who win you trophies


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Alot of the big names for teams get the applause, but alot of the time it's the players who don't get mentioned that played really well, the ones who do their job and do it well, like Mascherano today.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Is the game (Man U v Arsenal) on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Saturday, noon kick-off.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

saturday, noon. should be pretty good, probably the two most exciting teams to watch in europe ATM. so i think pretty much everyones going to enjoy it


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Except those who cannot watch it.

Stupid Setanta network. I could watch it, if I paid $14.95 for the network for a day...but I won't. The highlights shall be sufficient enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

j20 said:


> To be fair, a million aint a bad offer for a player of his age.


I think it was actually less than that, I made it seem better than it was. 

Also, it was late in the window, we'd have no time to get cover, thus the shiteness of the offer. 

Also, after looking back, I'm quite happy. We have derailed Arsenals winning run, and the way they played not many teams will do that this season.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Except those who cannot watch it.
> 
> Stupid Setanta network. I could watch it, if I paid $14.95 for the network for a day...but I won't. The highlights shall be sufficient enough.


 It's not on Setanta is it? If it is, they have done a shit job of advertising it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's not on Setanta. There's been about 20 adverts for it on Sky today. 

Also, good to see Mascherano getting praise, he's immense when we give him someone to mark.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Agreed, Arsenal played really well.

What's everything opinions of next weekend?

I'm saying Utd tbh, not just because i support them side, but imo Arsenal rely on Adebayor & Fabregas too much, & iff their final ball isn't too good on the day, they can be in a little trouble, especially against the best defence in the prem.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My next Saturday is completely dedicated to football.

Watch the first 75 minutes or so of Arsenal/Man Utd, then go to Everton/Birmingham, then bail home to watch Liverpool/Blackburn.

Also, note the lack of Capital letters :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm going to say draw. Teams tend not to win at the Emirates, and Arsenal are playing better than United. If there is anything that will beat Arsenal though it will be Rooney - Tevez. 

Also, Fabregas isn't their only worry, or Ade, both weren't up to much today but Arsenal were still scary. Walcott, Rosicky, Flamini, Gilberto, Hleb, Toure and Almunia are all on great form or have the abillity to get on it.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Arsenal's winning streak is over.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

j20 said:


> It's not on Setanta is it? If it is, they have done a shit job of advertising it.


Ooo...double edit.

It's on Setanta U.S.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Rosicky ,Walcott ,Flamini, Gilberto, Hleb, Toure and Almunia are all on great form or have the abillity to get on it.


I mean scoring a goal, okay they can score when they're cruising in the champs league or in the carling cup, but it'll be different on Saturday.

It will be tight though, just hoping it isn't a boring game like the ones in the past, won't be too bothered iff it is, aslong as we don't lose.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Postage said:


> Arsenal's winning streak is over.


 

Serves everyone right. 

I predicted we'd lose for reverse phsycology, but literally everyone thought we'd get smashed. 

Not a bad result for us when we're off form. Can't wait till everyone is fiat and we are back on it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't say Arsenal are playing better than us, but then maybe I would say that.

It'll be tight, I'm thinking a draw. 

Ronaldo didn't do much yesterday which is good news, he'll be full steam on Saturday.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Or he might just have a shocker :side:



Jonn07 said:


> I mean to score Arsenal a goal, okay they can score when they're cruising in the champs league or in the carling cup, but it'll be different on Saturday.
> 
> It will be tight though, just hoping it isn't a boring game like the ones in the past, won't be too bothered iff it is, aslong as we don't lose.


When you both play well Arsenal/United is a thriller. 

Arsenal won 7-0 midweek and are winning most games by 2 or more goals, they have people who can score. Whether they do it against you, who knows. They didn't really do it today, thankfully.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Not for you.
> 
> For the U.S feed, it'll be on Setanta. At least, It should be....


Ah right...

Really, it's wide open for next weekend. I'm confident we can win, but at the same time I wouldn't be suprised if Arsenal get a result.

I'm saying we will nick it 2-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

7-0 at home against an awful team, but they did play some great stuff it has to be said.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Even if Ronaldo was to have a shocker, Anderson, Nani, Tevez and Rooney is more than enough to break through Arsenal's defence. Pretty fucking awesome team we've got at the moment if I do say so myself. 

Night people.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 7-0 at home against an awful team, but they did play some great stuff it has to be said.


But it will put their players on a high, Walcott certainly looked full of confidence when he came on today, Hleb looked confident too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What's Van Persie's status? Definitely out? Or he *could* play?

I got Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal

Losing Van Persie really hurt. With Van Persie...I think it's a different game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We still haven't peaked though, still got a few more gears to go into. :side:

VP won't play, and I honestly don't think you miss him as much as I thought you would.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> What's Van Persie's status? Definitely out? Or he *could* play?
> 
> I got Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal
> 
> Losing Van Persie really hurt. With Van Persie...I think it's a different game.


Out for sure, no way he'll be back


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Well, Hleb has performed very well, and Walcott has looked very solid lately. However, Adebayor struggled today. His touch and passing were less than good. Fortunately, he was surrounded by good performances, but next week...Adebayor needs to do better.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

i know its been said about a million times, but we need to keep playing adebayor because he gives us a different option, and its an option we've used a lot this season. most teams now pack the midfield when playing against us so its difficult for the defenders to get the ball to hleb and fabregas, so a lot of the time we've had to hit a high one up to ade, and he wins the ball a hell of a lot of the time, so ade can just knock the ball down to fabregas and hleb and then we can play our total football.

so even if his touch isn't great and he isn't scoring enough, we still need to play him because of what he gives to the side


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, plus, most games even when Adebayor don't score, he plays a part in the goals with his height.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im a bit dissapointed in the result, we should have had 3 points. It was basically all Arsenal with some chances for Liverpool. Carra got some luck again. Masch controlled liverpools midfield well and kept cesc quiet for most of the game. Next week were at home and i can see us getting a result against UTD.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Unless we really have a stinker, which at the moment really doesn't look likey, Arsenal won't win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can see a thriller.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Unless we really have a stinker, which at the moment really doesn't look likey, Arsenal won't win.


 

at the moment we're playing just as good if not better football then you are, we're at home, and we did the double over you last season, so surely if anyone has the edge its us.

so to say arsenal definitely won't win is pretty dillusional, and i wouldn't mind seeing what makes you so certain that you have such an easy win ahead of you.

and please don't start this stuff about us not having a big test yet, because last season against the top teams we had a better record then anyone


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Pretty much what I was going to say. We could very easily win the match however I think United will go into the match as narrow favorites which is why I wouldn't mind taking a draw.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

You can never predict a winner when Manchester United and Arsenal meet.

It's by far my favourite game of the season, the games against Chelsea and Liverpool never match it.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I'll settle for a point. But in the last 10 minutes we really need to shut up shop and put 10 men behind the ball. That's when Arsenal are a danger of scoring winners. Happened twice last season. I'd sub the full-backs on 80 mins because we get sloppy defenively around that time.*


----------



## karmirad (Oct 3, 2007)

i love u man utd!!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ That's the spirit...

:side:

Seriously though. Anybody see Carra up to his usual shitty tactics, he was at fault for Arsenal's goal and he was lucky not to be penalised for throwing Fabregas down in the box, it was the second blatant penalty that he should've given away after last week's one with Lescott at Everton. I can't believe the ref missed it, Carra is the cheapest defender in the country tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Agreed, dirty shit.

He definetly should of been sent off, his luck with will run out soon though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hargreaves will mark Fabreagas out of the game if hes fit.

We just need Rooney and Tevez to carry their form on and we'll win.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm confident we'll get at least a point.



Sky Sports said:


> Tottenham have appointed Gus Poyet as one of their first-team coaches under new manager Juande Ramos.
> 
> The former Spurs favourite was granted permission to speak to the White Hart Lane outfit after a compensation package with Leeds United was agreed.
> 
> ...


Don't know iff this has been posted.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It was obvious he'd end up there anyway.

If we continue our form against Arsenal, I think our defence will be good enough to shut out Adebayor and Hargreaves & Anderson will more than deal with Cesc and that garbage that is Flamini. Plus, if Saha is fit, then we have extra forward options off the bench. I hope Saha stays fit, because when he is fit, he's dynamite, and if he's in form with Rooney & Tevez, we really will be too hot to handle.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Sky have confirmed that they will be showing Hereford United v Leeds United FA Cup first round Friday 9th November, 7.45PM Kick off

Awesome news for us, I'm going to be there to see the clash but still having us on SKY will earn us a nice bit of money and give us a chance to show the country what kind of football we playing this season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> *^ It was obvious he'd end up there anyway.*
> 
> If we continue our form against Arsenal, I think our defence will be good enough to shut out Adebayor and Hargreaves & Anderson will more than deal with Cesc and that garbage that is Flamini. Plus, if Saha is fit, then we have extra forward options off the bench. I hope Saha stays fit, because when he is fit, he's dynamite, and if he's in form with Rooney & Tevez, we really will be too hot to handle.


Yeah it was, but I thought i'd post it.

Like MUF said, Hargreaves will deal with Cesc iff his fit & iff our strikers play well again i'm pretty sure we'll get *at least* a point.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LOL @ the dislike for Carragher. 

Fabregas just fell over when he felt contact, didn't even fall in the right direction Carragher apparently pulled him in. 

Also, LOL @ calling other players dirty when the ginger in your midfield couldn't tackle to save his life, your best player is a diver, your most on form player can't control his temper and one of your most inspirational players ever was a total wanker. 

And what the hell were you lot watching? Arbeloa and Reina were at fault for the goal, Alvaro lost the chase with Fab and Reina was falling backwards when the shot was hit. 

Fabregas will tend to escape away from Hargreaves, we put Masch on him and he looked hopeless for most of the game, but he only needs one moment to change the game. Great player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> LOL @ the dislike for Carragher.
> 
> Fabregas just fell over when he felt contact, didn't even fall in the right direction Carragher apparently pulled him in.
> 
> ...


Most over the top immature outburst ever? Maybe.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No. 

I'm in a bad mood and people are nitpicking at the same stuff Carra does all the time whilst displayaying absoulutely hilarious hypocrisy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I doubt any of the hate he is getting would bother Carra, he only cares for us Kopites.

He is getting hate, simply because he is gettin away with things yeah, but playing amazing. Other players get away with shit all the time, he is a scouser though, so for some bizarre reason, it's more publicised.

And Hargreaves won't do a better job than Mascha did yesterday.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hargreaves probably won't handle Fabregas aswell as Mascherano, however I don't think he will have to.

I expect us to keep the ball better than Liverpool did yesterday, so our defensive unit shouldn't be worked as hard. Plus in my opinion we are much more of an offensive threat than Liverpool, and Arsenal will have to worry much more about our attack than Liverpool's.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Manchester United have suffered a huge blow with the news that Paul Scholes will be out for three months.
> 
> The 32-year-old midfielder has been diagnosed with damaged knee ligaments and will have an operation on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Fuck.

Got cover in Hargreaves/Anderson though, it's pretty good for Anderson. His time to shine and all that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I've been expecting that news for a while, tbh we've been fine without him although we haven't had the hardest of games, but it's a huge blow and kinda unneeded pressure on Anderson, it'll be interesting to see how he copes in his biggest test so far on Saturday.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, hoping he handles it well, his been playing pretty well lately but not against great quality.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thing is with Anderson, hes only played well against shit opposition. Hopefully he can prove himself at Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly he's hardly been tested yet, I hope he doesn't crash and burn. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anderson has been class the last few weeks, i have every confindence in him to do well now.

Carrick should be back in a week or so, we'll be fine.


Edit: It seems that Mash, Torres and Alonso are all out for a month each. Shame, Liverpool have no-one to replace them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mash is out as well? Guess they still have Super Sissoko.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lmao Sissoko.


Pretty big blow for Liverpool, I read about Torres today during RE and started laughing, and people around me wondered what I was doing. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool will miss Torres and Alonso against Blackburn big-time.

Blackburn are at home so i expect them to get at least a point.

Good kick-off time aswell.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> lmao Sissoko.
> 
> 
> Pretty big blow for Liverpool, *I read about Torres today during RE and started laughing,* and people around me wondered what I was doing. :side:


Class. 

I bet the kids thought you were a fucking idiot laughing at someone else pain. I bet you would not do that for Scholes.

btw, does anyone think G. Neville has long left in his career? He seems to have been out forever and at his age, it can't be good. I would not be surprised if he retired at the end of next season, and went into a coaching role. In my opinion, he has no place in the England team. Richards has been immense in every single Cap so far. He has to be a regular now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Neville has been in full training for over 2 weeks but Fergie hasnt risked him to make sure there have been no reactions.

He'll play for the reserves this thursday, then hopefully feature against Kiev next week.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Class.
> 
> I bet the kids thought you were a fucking idiot laughing at someone else pain. I bet you would not do that for Scholes.
> 
> btw, does anyone think G. Neville has long left in his career? He seems to have been out forever and at his age, it can't be good. I would not be surprised if he retired at the end of next season, and went into a coaching role. In my opinion, he has no place in the England team. Richards has been immense in every single Cap so far. He has to be a regular now.


 Calm down.

I don't ever laugh at anyone's pain, I know what it's like to be injured, I've had my fair share. I was laughing at the fact that your 'saviour', the one your team supposedly relies on would be out for a period. Don't jump to conclusions thanks, makes you look pretty stupid.

Also, good news about Neville, we could use a bit more experience at the back.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Calm down.
> 
> I don't ever laugh at anyone's pain, I know what it's like to be injured, I've had my fair share. I was laughing at the fact that your 'saviour', the one your team supposedly relies on would be out for a period. Don't jump to conclusions thanks, makes you look pretty stupid.
> 
> Also, good news about Neville, we could use a bit more experience at the back.


Yeah, in other words you are laughing at him being out, and him being injured. It should not really matter anyway. We are not challengers to your throne if people listen to bias views from the top sides.

Oh, and if I am brass or rude, I apoligize, I just found out that a good friend died, someone I had known for my entire life, so I am a bit angry and upset. Excuse me for a while.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Yeah, in other words you are laughing at him being out, and him being injured. It should not really matter anyway. We are not challengers to your throne if people listen to bias views from the top sides.
> 
> *Oh, and if I am brass or rude, I apoligize, I just found out that a good friend died, someone I had known for my entire life, so I am a bit angry and upset. Excuse me for a while.*


Sorry to hear that mate, sorry for having a go at you as well. Been there myself, not nice at all. 


Anyway, it's only Monday and I'm already pumped for Saturday's game. I used to love the old United/Arsenal games when there was really something to play for. Should be really good.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm predicting 1-0 Arsenal Saturday, 2nd half goal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If you can stop us scoring I'll be shocked.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm predicting atleast a draw, but I can really see us taking the 3 points if Hargreaves marks out Fabregas, which he is capable of doing. Such a pity Scholes has been ruled out for 3 months, but I guess with Anderson in the form he's in and Carrick to come back with his passing vision, it's not the end of the world for us.

As for Neville, meh, I think Wes Brown has more than made the RB position his during Neville's absence. Wes is younger, much quicker, a better ball winner also. Neville may be a better crosser and have slightly more experience, but thats about it. Plus we have Danny Simpson who's a promising young back up to Brown, I don't think Neville is really needed, but if he plays, I'll have no problem with it. Just can't see him lasting much longer, he's already lost his England place to Micah Richards too btw.

And with Torres, Alonso, Mascherano, Agger and Pennant out for a while, Liverpool are really gonna do it tough imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Fabregas just fell over when he felt contact, didn't even fall in the right direction Carragher apparently pulled him in.
> 
> Also, LOL @ calling other players dirty when the ginger in your midfield couldn't tackle to save his life, your best player is a diver, your most on form player can't control his temper and one of your most inspirational players ever was a total wanker.


Agreed and agreed.

But seriously this United/Liverpool division is ridiculous now. Obviously the immaturity, bias and pettiness is annoying, but mainly the fact that it just never ends makes it even more frustrating. This is mainly directed at Ste and MUF here, you both have your opinions (no matter how bias they are, they're still respected) and they usually differ but honestly, stop having the same damn arguments week in week out (particularly regarding crowds and match atmospheres). I gets really pathetic after a while.

Also RM, you can go on about the Liverpool fans 'immaturity', but in all honesty they're so often provoked by the constant Liverpool bashing that goes around in here its justifiable. Also I've seen you make many harsh criticisms of Liverpool only to hide behind it being a 'joke' when a Liverpool fan responds angrily. Is that not slightly immature? I'm with KME and Ste that there are certain signs of double standards in this thread.

I'm all for a bit of banter, no one has to like every team or every player. But the obvious provoking, reoccurring arguments and general division really takes away from the football discussion in these threads.

Sorry if it sounds like I'm rambling a bit, I just felt that needed to be said 

To slightly get back on topic, regarding Renegade's comment that Flamini is rubbish. I'm under no illusion about his quality or lack there of. He's got to be our worst player currently in the first team but I feel he's accounted well for himself so far this season, winning the ball well and being neat and tidy in midfield. Although I do somewhat expect him to become undone sometime soon. He's no Gilberto


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pretty shit news about Alonso and Torres, especially after they just came back. I think Mascherano will be fine, he doesn't seem to have any extensive injuries. Does anyone know when Agger is back? We could really do with him. 

I designed a squad on BBC, which I think ahould be used this week against Blackburn. 



That's how I reckon the team should be started(assuming Masch is fine), and then subs being Voronin(who could interchange with either Crouch Or Kuyt), Aurelio could interchange with one of the back 4, and then if in at all need, Sissoko can come up somewhere, even though we don't want or need him there. Is he still 'sick'?(Sissoko)

Anyone else have some input?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Bah, loosing Torres and Alonso sucks. Hopefully we can still play well without them.

Yeah, nice team Placebo. Although I would maybe start Voronin ahead of Crouch.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

now scholes is out for three months hopefully carrick and anderson will do the job well


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Bah, loosing Torres and Alonso sucks. Hopefully we can still play well without them.
> 
> Yeah, nice team Placebo. Although I would maybe start Voronin ahead of Crouch.


I kinda dislike Voronin. He can't get the job done, whereas Crouch proves he can when he has far less on the pitch then Voronin. 

I'd like to see Babel up there.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Fabregas just fell over when he felt contact, didn't even fall in the right direction Carragher apparently pulled him in.
> 
> Also, LOL @ calling other players dirty when the ginger in your midfield couldn't tackle to save his life, your best player is a diver, your most on form player can't control his temper and one of your most inspirational players ever was a total wanker.


LOL what the fuck where you watching. You were probably too busy watching your growing hard on over Carra to realise the guy did pull Fabregas down, sure you'll defend him, but he clearly fouled Fabregas and that should've been a penalty.

As for Scholes, sure he is a poor ball winner most of the time, but he's a better mid than anyone you have bar Gerrard. Ronaldo hasn't dived for yonks and Rooney, while very short fused before, is so much better than all of your strikers anyways.

And to take some comments about your team so seriously, just shows how bitter and immature you can be. Seriously, GTFO Carra's dick aboive anything else, it's sad. You glorify him beyond belief and he's not even good enough to make the England team on a regular basis.

As for Masch being able to mark Fabregas out better than Hargreaves, I find that hilarious because didn't Fabregas score Arsenal's goal? Ha yeah great marking. Hargreaves won't have it any easier than Masch, but nor will he have it any harder, atleast Owen can match pace with Cesc, something Masch couldn't.

Anyways, to avoid another bitter response from an uptight scouser, I'm not changing my views on anything, so just fucking live with it tbh, and don't bother with another ridiculously over the top outburst.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Whoever said we don't need Gary as we have Brown I laugh in your face repeatedly.



Destiny said:


> Also RM, you can go on about the Liverpool fans 'immaturity', but in all honesty they're so often provoked by the constant Liverpool bashing that goes around in here its justifiable. *Also I've seen you make many harsh criticisms of Liverpool only to hide behind it being a 'joke' when a Liverpool fan responds angrily. Is that not slightly immature?* I'm with KME and Ste that there are certain signs of double standards in this thread.


I honestly don't remember such instants tbh, if a 'joke' isn't allowed anymore in this thread I'm sorry. When I make harsh criticisms of Liverpool I honestly can't remember ever saying it was a joke because why would I joke about something like that, I'm not scared to speak how I feel about a football team.

Double standards? Damn right I judge it on how I see it personally as I'm the one in control.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I never said we don't need Gary, I said it'll be hard for him to get back his RB spot because Brown has been playing well there, you can't deny that. Plus, Wes is like 4 or 5 years younger than Gary and Neville doesn't have much left in him, going on 33 in January, he won't be there for much longer is all I'm saying. Wes Brown has in my eyes been a competent replacement for Gazza.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brown hasn't looked too good lately, he was soley at fault for the goal against Villa and Gary will walk back into the team as before he got injuried he was better than Wes, but I'm pretty scared about this injury, I'm not sure he'll be what he was. Wes is much younger and to his credit is far better than O'Shea, and yeah he's been more than solid for the majority of time he's been in Gary's spot.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah but apart from being at fault for the goal against Villa, Wes has done nothing wrong.

That's the other thing, if Neville comes back and is a shadow of the great player he is because of the type of injury and the time off, he may struggle to keep that RB spot if he gets it back on a regular basis.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd actually honest to god take Mascha over Scholes. He is younger, breaks down the play better, and allows Gerrard to play more attacking, which is pivotal. Scholes couldn't do that role to such an effect.

Placebo, I'm not to sure about Yossi in centre Mid, and Gerrard on the wing, I'd swap them, bring in Agger for Hyypia, Aurelio or Arbeloa for Riise, and there you go.



> And to take some comments about your team so seriously, just shows how bitter and immature you can be. Seriously, GTFO Carra's dick aboive anything else, it's sad. You glorify him beyond belief and he's not even good enough to make the England team on a regular basis


He didn't ever get the chance, as he doesn't play attarctive football. He plays old school football almost, just defend, and stick to that. None of the Rio bollocks of dribbling it out, just getting the ball away. The amount of hate he has received is laughable, eh had a fucking good game on Sunday, and got away with something. Not like other teams, manage to get away with ridiculous amounts of Penalties they should have given away.



> As for Masch being able to mark Fabregas out better than Hargreaves, I find that hilarious because didn't Fabregas score Arsenal's goal? Ha yeah great marking. Hargreaves won't have it any easier than Masch, but nor will he have it any harder, atleast Owen can match pace with Cesc, something Masch couldn't.


He ran in behind the defence, it was more the defence, and Reian's fault, for letting him get in behind. Mascha stopped him dominating the game like he has in previous weeks, I doubt Hargreaves will do that aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why are you comparing Scholes to Masch? Both are totally different players and different types of players.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> LOL what the fuck where you watching. You were probably too busy watching your growing hard on over Carra to realise the guy did pull Fabregas down, sure you'll defend him, but he clearly fouled Fabregas and that should've been a penalty.
> 
> As for Scholes, sure he is a poor ball winner most of the time, but he's a better mid than anyone you have bar Gerrard. Ronaldo hasn't dived for yonks and Rooney, while very short fused before, is so much better than all of your strikers anyways.
> 
> ...


I was watching Liverpool Vs Arsenal on Sky Sports 1. You may want to consider re-watching. Destiny (who actually supports Arsenal and isn't a fool) doesn't think t was a foul, so for you to come off so high and mighty just makes me laugh. Your opinions are not fact, oh great messiah. 

Scholes, poor ball winner? Can't win a ball full stop. Better than all our midfielders? I'd happily take Gerrard, Alonso and Mascherano over him, Scholes won't be in the team for much longer and hasn't looked anything special this season. Ronaldo dived against Everton and was rightly booked. He doesn't do it now because he was picked apart for being such a dirty cheat. Rooney has severe lapses of form and I wouldnt want him anyway near our team, Torres is fine for us, thanks. 

Maybe I just give a shit about my club? I didn't just pick it out of a hat and say "Meh, don't really care, but I'll be happy when they win and stuff..." If you're going to try and critisize I'm going to argue. Deal with it. I'll praise Carragher all I like thanks, what business is it of yours. I couldn't give a crap if Carragher wasn't a regular for England. How well have they done without him? Nothing really special. Nothing suggests to me he was ever going to be included in that team, he doesn't attack and isn't anything fancy, thus wasn't picked. Ferdinand on the other hand has been all in the headlines for betraying clubs, missing drugs tests and being muscled easily off the ball (by Malouda and a crippled Harry Kewell especially), HE'S PERFECT FOR [email protected][email protected]!111

Mascherano was limping for the last 15 minutes, Fabregas only started to play in the last 10 and scored, so try paying attantion. Hargereaves is always injured so lets see how he does before we start critising Mascherano who actually made Fab look like Luke Chadwick. 

And I'm not changing mine. God forbid we aren't allowed our own opinions. Let's all just agree with each other shall we? As for me being bitter, get off your high horse and realize how much you whine about us when we aren't doing anything out of the ordinary. I'll keep saying what I want as long as it isn't breaking the rules or agreeing mindlessly like you seem to want me to. 

So I suggest you just "fucking live with that tbh"





Role Model said:


> Why are you comparing Scholes to Masch? Both are totally different players and different types of players.


Ask this Renegade fellow, he's saying Scholes is better than all our midfielders, despite none of them being even remotely similar.

Our injury problems concern me, but I would imagine we can cover. 

*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyppia/Agger - Arbeloa

Benayoun - Gerrard - Lucas/Sissoko - Babel/Kewell 

Kuyt - Crouch/Babel​*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Leave Luke Chadwick alone!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea, I'll have you know Luke Chadwick is a GOD in Antwerp!!!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I compared them as Renegade said that Scholes was better than any of our midfielders bar Gerrard.

Also, I can't fuckin wait until tomorrow, I'm going with a girl :$ and it's the night after Mizzy Night, which should be hysterical, especially around Anfield.

I'd play this team:

Intadge

Hobbs Hyppia Agger (If he's ready) Aurelio

Yossi Sissoko Lucas Leto

Crouch Babel.​


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What football is there tomorrow?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carling Cup, Liverpool vs Cardiff. Fowler's return to Anfield.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

THE RETRUN OF GOD.

I'll fucking mark, if we are winning 5-0, and Fowler scores.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Where did MUF get his data from? Masch is back training, Torres is out for 2/3 weeks and Alonso is TBC.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Where did MUF get his data from? Masch is back training, Torres is out for 2/3 weeks and Alonso is TBC.


Torres 3/4 weeks, Alonso over a month and Masherano unknown is what ive heard from numerous people.

West Ham best fucking win tonite.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascha is fine, he's back in training, Alonso, 6 weeks, and Torres 2/3.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Torres 3/4 weeks, Alonso over a month and Masherano unknown is what ive heard from numerous people.
> 
> West Ham best fucking win tonite.


That was earlier in the day. 

Masch only has a bruised foot and hads resumed training, Alonso is out for a while, but not 3 months like some daft newspapers suggested and Torres could be back in 2 weeks. 

None of it is really known for sure though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I thought you were out egging :side:

Mascha and Alonso getting injured in the same match could have been catastrophic, had we not had Momo


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ste thats tomorrow genius :side:




> Torres 3/4 weeks, Alonso over a month and Masherano unknown is what ive heard from numerous people.
> 
> West Ham best fucking win tonite.


Who's numerous people? Are they more reliable than the clubs website?

Why?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> ^^^ I thought you were out egging :side:
> 
> Mascha and Alonso getting injured in the same match could have been catastrophic, had we not had Momo


Ran out, am only on for a minute on a mates pc 

off again now 

bye lads :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Ste thats tomorrow genius :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Echo says whay I said.

Also, round here, Busy night is the night before Halloween, although there is word that the people around Anfield are saving it until tomorrow, for maximum chaos, which should be fun, as I have to walk from the station, miles away there


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Also, round here, Busy night is the night before Halloween, although there is word that the people around Anfield are saving it until tomorrow, for maximum chaos, which should be fun, as I have to walk from the station, miles away there


:lmao, loser :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Anybody watching the West Ham match? Surely that tackle on Boa Morte was a foul at least and maybe a red card? Personally Rob Styles has been crap tonight for both teams.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Back :side: 

Just saw that decision by Rob Styles, terrible, a red card offense. More proof that he is useless.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes but who was committing the red card offence? McCartney nearly just got sent off as well.

EDIT: Oh Bloody Hell, 1-0 to Coventry and as i read this Boa Morte you are a LEGEND 1-1

ANOTHER EDIT: CARLTON COLE YOU LEGEND 2-1 92nd minute GET IN 

BYE BYE COVENTRY


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

COLE!!!!!

£60 Quid up, thankyou


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Hammers win in the last minute,I'm happy about that.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I feel sorry for Coventry though, they played quite well.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Well done West Ham, Coventry were unlucky there like.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Coventry deserved to win. 

No complaints though, West Ham had a bunch of players out and Ferdinand went off hurt too, I also like West Ham alot and want them to do well.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

West ham always seem to buy injury-prone players, all the time. :side:

Zamora still plays for them doesn't he? Havn't saw him in a while, may be injured.

Was Cov & West Ham the only game tonight?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Was Cov & West Ham the only game tonight?


Bolton beat Man City 3-1 aswell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Bolton beat Man City 3-1 aswell.


That's not true...Why make that up? 

That match is on tommorow.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Bolton beat Man City 3-1 aswell.


........Very random of you to make that up. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I could see it coming though given City's away form.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah that smashing will surely bring them down off their high horse and really make them want to work to get their form right again. You can see they forgot how to defend, and they missed Emile Mpenza's link play with Elano, Petrov and the absent Giovanni. Honestly, why the fuck is Stephen Ireland playing first team football? Fuck Samaras too, he's useless. Mpenza is their best forward, followed by Vassel and the Bianchi bludger who's done fuck all since the opening day. They would be quite good with Mpenza & a fit again Bojinov together up front, backed up by Petrov and Giovanni on the wings, and Elano through the middle, while Hamman or Johnson sit back and patrols midfield.

I know I give Carra a hard time but atleast Carra is a goodish player, Ireland is fucking shite.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What time was the game between Man Utd vs Arsenal again? Renegade, what's the Australian time it's on? I'll watch it for sure.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

11pm Sydney time, saturday night


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yep 11pm sharp. Should be a good game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll watch that then. When's Liverpool vs Blackburn on?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kick-off for Arsenal v Man Utd is actually 11:45 pm in Melbourne/Sydney time. Pre-match will probably start at 11:30. Day light savings puts us 2 further hours later than UK time because they just end it as we start it so now we're 11 hours in front.

Kick-off for Blackburn v Liverpool is then at 4:15 am. I'll only be watching the one match this weekend, Arsenal v Man Utd, because I've got a big exam on Monday 

Also, LOL at Bouma, Villa v Derby isn't being televised.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dang man, fucking 4:15am 

I'd have to watch Arsenal/Man Utd the get around 2 hrs sleep and then watch Liverpool vs Blackburn, lolz. 

COFFEE TIME!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Eh, looks like I'm taping Liverpool/Blackburn as United/Arsenal promises to be the more exciting game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I will probaly try and watch both but end up having a hard time doing so, lolz.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I may try to watch both, I'll see how tired I am after Arsenal/United. 

Why did daylight saving have to start this week. :cuss:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Doesn't make a difference to me really. I got to sleep round 2am Sunday morning and woke up at 6. Felt the same.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Also, LOL at Bouma, Villa v Derby isn't being televised.


Fucking sif.

Well, at least I'm not a Derby fan. They have missed out on many games being televised so far. Although I won't be able to watch the game against Derby, surely the derby against Birmingham will be televised. Gareth Barry is getting a testemonial to celebrate his 1 years at the club.  He doesn't deserve any less and the recent reports concerning other clubs being interested in him are quite amusing as I don't think he'd even consider going to the likes of Chelsea and Tottenham.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

To those planning on surviving the night after ManUtd/Arsenal, just pull an all nighter, the middle game is the ACTIVE one remember, so you can change to the others on at that time too. Then after they finish, watch Blackburn/Liverpool.

With it being at Ewood Park, I really cannot see Liverpool winning tbh, Blackburn are in form, and Liverpool will sorely miss Torres, who is really carrying them up front.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Gareth Barry is getting a testemonial *to celebrate his 1 years at the club.* He doesn't deserve any less and the recent reports concerning other clubs being interested in him are quite amusing as I don't think he'd even consider going to the likes of Chelsea and Tottenham.


I LOL'd at the 1 years typo. Barry is a Premier League legend though, I believe he recently became the youngest player to ever reach 300 appearances which really emphasises the consistency of the man. Although regarding interest from Spurs, I believe they were his childhood team and he was strongly linked with them a couple of years back, but he seems very committed to Villa and moving to Spurs is hardly a progression in terms of his career. I also doubt he'd really want to play as the utility man at Chelsea either, not to mention Spurs probably couldn't cough up the cash, and Chelsea have enough centre and left midfielders as it is.

Also, away at Blackburn is a very tough fixture for any team. I still remember David Bentley single handedly beat Man Utd there, not to mention they've got a brilliant record against Arsenal at Ewood (I can only remember winning there twice) and they beat Chelsea there last year too. With all Liverpool's injury woes, I'd be tempted to say Blackburn are going into the match as favorites, but that might just be me being biased


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Just had a bit of a predicament regarding tonight. My cousin, who couldn't make it, gave me, his ticket, along with the one I have everyweek, so I could give my friend it. Thing is, he got an over 65 ticket  so we had to go the ticket office, and give in all sorts of details, so they could change my place to Centenary.

Honestly, why the fuck couldn't they just have taken an extra 6 quid for a normal ticket from me on the door


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ste, I will see you later at the match 
Sitting in the Main Stand tonight with my Dad, can't wait to see God return tonight as well but just hope we get through and don't make it a rough ride tonight.
When does the 5th round draw get done to the Carling Cup, is it tonight after all the games have finished


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I dont know when the 5th round draw is, but I very much doubt it's tonight.

Pompey Blackburn is the only game I reckon I might be interested in. Could be a good game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Although I'm gutted to see Chelsea win I can't help but feel all warm and fuzzy for Sheva.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea-Leicester was a great game. 

We beat Cardiff 2-1 pretty easily, no real troubles. Babel did well up front. Kewell looked good when he came on too. 

Brilliant to have Robbie back too.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Eduardo is pure class. Walcott played brilliantly, Diarra aswell played perfect, Add Denilson, Bendtner, Da Silva, Fabianski the praise mix. Beautiful football again from the Arsenal. 
Bring on liverpool or chelsea next round if we get drawn against them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Eduardo is class? He's looked distinctly average so far, may have done well tonight, but it wasn't exactly much of a challenge for you. 

Arsenal might just win the Carling Cup.

Also, one of your youngsters scored a 30 yarder tonight, brilliant goal. Nabil El Zhar, seems promising.

3 goals in 3 for Gerrard and he's still not at his best. He'll be vital against Blackburn.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If he's pure class, what the fuck are the real pure class players?!


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Don't hate people. Eduardo showed traits of the potential he has from that brilliant goal and his overall presence in the game earned him that man of the match. 
Ok maybe i went off a little bit about being Pure Class but he certaintly wasn't 'average' in that game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Eduardo is possbily the best finisher ive seen, after Ruud.

LOL at Chelsea only just beating a jobber team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They had a quality team out as well, I expected them to walk it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats why i laughed, only 1 reserve played featured.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, expected it to be an easy night for Chelsea, suprised.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

eduardo's going to be an awesome player, just needs time to settle in the country, just like most players, and he's already showing glimpses of the quality he shows when playing (i think he's got something like 8 goals in his last 10 qualifiers).

the kids were absolutely brilliant today and i hope the fact that they're "only playing an average side" doesn't take away from how well they actually played, seeing as liverpool and chelsea both had much, much easier games and both picked much, much stronger sides then we did.

denilson and walcott in particular absolutely worked there asses off tonight and deserve a lot of praise.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Just got back from the match at Anfield, we done the job and the match was quailty when all the Cardiff fans kicked off when they where sitting by us in the main stand and police ran up to kick them out the ground fucking boss. Great goal by El Zhar as well which will boost his confidence and glad to see Gerrard finding his shooting boots. Babel didn't have the best of games today I must admit and tried to walk the ball into the back of the net numerous times. Harry Kewell finally made his comeback and played well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't say anything negative about the amazing Babel, what will Ste say?! :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

liverpool needed harry kewell back a lot, and the fact that they had to play john arne "i can't do anything apart from shoot" riise shows how bad they are on that left hand side


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Don't say anything negative about the amazing Babel, what will Ste say?! :side:


"I have wet pants for Carragher & Babel!"

?

It is becoming rather disconcerning how fucking good Arsenal's youth system is. They are having the best chruning out of youngsters for absolute years. I am really worried for the future. Arsenal could become world beaters with a few more "big" players and some more depth to the squad.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Don't say anything negative about the amazing Babel, what will Ste say?! :side:


Meh he hates it when I say Sissoko is no where near as good as he makes out.
I was with him before the match for a bit as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Just got back from the match at Anfield, we done the job and the match was quailty when all the Cardiff fans kicked off when they where sitting by us in the main stand and police ran up to kick them out the ground fucking boss. Great goal by El Zhar as well which will boost his confidence and glad to see Gerrard finding his shooting boots. Babel didn't have the best of games today I must admit and tried to walk the ball into the back of the net numerous times. Harry Kewell finally made his comeback and played well.


Babel linked up quite well with Crouch, that interested me and he ran at players regularly, it wasn't the best of games to play in for him, he moved onto the right at one point and improved. He should have done better with one shot, he just scuffed it. Not really sure where his best position is, hopefully he establishes it soon.

Kewell was good, never want to say he looks like the old Harry, but he was very positive. Certainly did enough to suggest he'll have a role this season if the injuries don't haunt him as much.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Putting all spite aside, it would be amazing to see the "old" Kewell back. 2002 Kewell was truly a joy to watch, and I would take some enjoyment from the neutral standpoint in seeing him playing like that again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> "I have wet pants for Carragher & Babel!"
> 
> ?


hahahahaha funny 

Just got back, fucking train system  Good night.

We weren't amazing, but what ya going to do. We got the win. Babel was the only disappointment, with the woeful Leto. He did do well, just not as well as I thought he should.

Everyone else was solid, and I was particularly impresseed with Lucas, Hobbs and El Zhar.

The Cardiff fans need to gtfo, there was a firm of them siiting in our section, i thought a riot was about to insinuate when they scored. Never in my life have I seen so many get kicked out of a football match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My only hope for the Arsenal kids is they look great when they're young but turn to utter shit as they get older.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

this weeks fixture are tough for united aresnal and liverpool it will be tough match for us hoping we can come on top against aresnal liverpool vs blackburn is also tough fixture i hope blackburn wins if anybody has chance of breaking into top four its blackburn but its really unlikely that they will make it top 4


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> liverpool needed harry kewell back a lot, and the fact that they had to play john arne "i can't do anything apart from shoot" riise shows how bad they are on that left hand side


Now Riise is a guy people underrate. Sure, he's not great but the guy works hard, never stops running and he has a blistering shot. He's no class defender, but none of the Liverpool backline are so he fits in just fine tbh. Riise always gets slack for nothing really, he has the occassional lapse in defence, but we have Silvestre who's just as inconsistent in defence so yah.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Now Riise is a guy people underrate. Sure, he's not great but the guy works hard, never stops running and he has a blistering shot. He's no class defender, but none of the Liverpool backline are so he fits in just fine tbh. Riise always gets slack for nothing really, he has the occassional lapse in defence, but we have Silvestre who's just as inconsistent in defence so yah.


The same thing happened to Lampard. So many people have jumped on him about being 'overrated', that he's now honestly underrated. Regarding Riise, I don't think much of him and don't think he merits a spot in Liverpool's first team. He's the type of player, like Alan Smith, who isn't great in any position but is alright to have due to his versatility and he'll work his socks off no matter what position he's in.



> My only hope for the Arsenal kids is they look great when they're young but turn to utter shit as they get older.


It'll surely happen to some of them, probably a lot of them as they can't all get first team opportunities, but even if just two or three of them can go on to be really class players it'll be awesome. It is slightly worrying though when you see absolutely awesome youngsters like Armand Traore, who's only 17 although he didn't play last night due to injury, but he's might be second fiddle to Clichy who is very young himself, and we can't really play both of them in the first team which means we'll either have to sell up on one of them, or potentially a lot of talent will go to waste.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LOL @ Lampard being underrated.

Lampard is and always has been glorified beyond belief. He ruins every game he plays in for England, and he never scores good goals, all his goals are deflected shots or penalties, he's lazy, he's slow, he's unfit and tbh, he never deserved the hype he's been given. Sure, he looked good against Leicester this morning but that's lowly Leicester. Lamps = Overrated. I'm susure I'm not the only one who thinks so either.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He is overrated yes, but I still think his a good player.

When he does play for Chelsea, he can make a big difference, that shows that he is a great player, but all the pundits etc really do make him out to be amazing, & he isn't.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The amount of criticism Lampard is what causes him to be underrated. And before he got the mass criticism I'd hardly say he was overrated anyway. he is a rather unspectacular player, although very effective, and players like that tend to get overlooked for players who play a more entertaining brand of football.

Also, he might not be the hardest working midfielder in terms of defensive work, but calling him lazy is a severe exaggeration, and him being unfit is simply wrong. Just think about how often he makes attacking runs into the opposition box, he gambles on every ball which something which takes a lot of work and effort, so surely he can be forgiven for not tracking back all the time and getting tackles in, which he really doesn't need to do anyway given Chelsea's formation. Also, he was still full of legs towards the end of ET in the FA Cup final and put United's weary defence to the sword, unfit players won't be doing that after playing 2 hours of football.

Also, regarding the comment that he never scores good goals, why does this even matte?, Scoring goals is the hardest art in football and there's a reason why players who do it so well get all the glory and money. Lampard is a goalscorer. He epitomises the striking philosophy of shoot on target and give yourself a chance, and while he might not find the top corner too often, he finds the net a hell of a lot and whether its via a deflection or not doesn't matter as its still a goal.

Not only does he score goals, but he's adapt in every other aspect of the game, and although he's not that good in terms of technique and isn't a player who'll putting brilliant defence splitting passes, but he makes up for that by simply playing smart. His passes always make their destination and if a player makes a good run he'll find them. Also he's a set-piece specialist. Don't even try to argue that claim, just look at his stats regarding free-kicks and corners and its simply undeniable. Then the best aspect to his game, his consistency. That speaks for itself.

I hate Chelsea as much if not more so than all other football fans, but I'm not going to be bitter and biased and deny him his rightful praise. Lampard has been immense for the last 4 years in the Premier League, and just because he didn't have the best of seasons last year and his England form has dropped off, doesn't mean I'm going to join his hate bandwagon. I can perhaps understand the hate for him from an England point of view, as I hear Jamie Redknapp has organisms just at the mention of his name which could perhaps become annoying and he has underperformed for the national team.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

to be fair it i think all england player are bit overrated some time or other they get appreciated when they perform and criticized hard when they don't it the same with every country they mostly look at their countries players performance and has epl is england most england players are keenly looked at


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Now Riise is a guy people underrate. Sure, he's not great but the guy works hard, never stops running and he has a blistering shot. *He's no class defender, but none of the Liverpool backline are so he fits in just fine tbh*. Riise always gets slack for nothing really, he has the occassional lapse in defence, but we have Silvestre who's just as inconsistent in defence so yah.


It's one of the best defense in the league, so obviously that means most defenses in the league well an truly suck and that you shouldstop watching the Premier League, so yah.

Also, any muppet can have a blistering shot doesn't make them any good. I like Riise, he's scored some vital goals and stuck with us through and through, but now he is going to be outed by better players in Arbeloa and Aurelio. 

He's not a good defender, and unless he scores a scorcher, he doesn't add a great deal going forward.



Renegade™ said:


> LOL @ Lampard being underrated.
> 
> Lampard is and always has been glorified beyond belief. He ruins every game he plays in for England, and he never scores good goals, all his goals are deflected shots or penalties, he's lazy, he's slow, he's unfit and tbh, he never deserved the hype he's been given. Sure, he looked good against Leicester this morning but that's lowly Leicester. Lamps = Overrated. I'm susure I'm not the only one who thinks so either.


You really overuse "tbh". I understand using it as a joke but come on... 

Lampard only scores defelcted goal? That is ridiculous. I'd take Gerrard over Lampard but Lampard is a BRILLIANT player, he's scored plenty of goals that aren't deflected and as for being lazy, pfft, he is normally always Chelsea's saviour and while you say he is overrated, he gets nowhere near the attention that say, Gerrard, does. 

He scored them the 2 goals that won them their first Premier League title, and has chipped in amazing amounts of goals for a midfielder. Record breaking amounts of goals in fact.

Edit- My bad, that was meant to be edited into my other post, anyone care to merge it for me :$ :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone who says that our defence isn't good is deluded. Classy is another thing, although I can't see Agger not being able to be classed as classy. He and Carra compliment eachother so well.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's good but it isn't the best, whenever i watch Liverpool i always find you'r defence is a little dodgy, especially Carra, he doesn't have a clue most of the time.

Utd's defence was like that, but now we've added Vidic & Evra, it's the *best* in the league, _imo_.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> It's good but it isn't the best, whenever i watch Liverpool i always find you'r defence is a little dodgy, *especially Carra, he doesn't have a clue most of the time.*
> Utd's defence was like that, but now we've added Vidic & Evra, it's the *best* in the league, _imo_.


Awful assesment, he's the heart of our defense and is always fantastic in the big games, as he proved against Arsenal. 

Also, if it isn't the best, it isn't very far off if you look at how few goals we conceded the last 2 seasons.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't even be bothered arguing how good Carragher is, as apparently i will need to 'get off his dick'


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> Awful assesment, he's the heart of our defense and is *always fantastic in the big games,* as he proved against Arsenal.
> 
> Also, if it isn't the best, it isn't very far off if you look at how few goals we conceded the last 2 seasons.


His had a few good games against the big teams yeah, apart from that I don't think of him highly at all.

Yeah, discussion about Carra gets arguments going for some reason, so I'll stop. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> *His* had a few good games against the big teams yeah, apart from that I don't think of him highly at all.
> 
> Yeah, discussion about Carra gets arguments going for some reason, so I'll stop. :side:


He's? 

And he hasn't just had a few good games, he's had hundreds, not to mention was our best player in the best game in our history. Can't see how you think so lowly of him when he is the best defender in one of the best defenses in the league... Saying he doesn't have a clue what he's doing is simply wrong.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> He's?
> 
> And he hasn't just had a few good games, he's had hundreds, not to mention was our best player in the best game in our history. Can't see how you think so lowly of him when he is the best defender in one of the best defenses in the league... Saying he doesn't have a clue what he's doing is simply wrong.


You might find it's a typo..:side:

I don't think it is, the games i've saw him in, which is most games this season, his looked average, or below-average.

His had a few 'ok' games, against Everton was one, even though he should of been sent off, & another against Arsenal, in which he should of been gone too.
His still good, but you Liverpool fans make him out to be god, when he simply isn't, because Ferdinand, Vidic, Neville, Evra, BROWN > Carra. 
I might be being biased, but who cares?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> *You might find it's a typo*..:side:
> 
> I don't think it is, the games i've saw him in, which is most games this season, *his* looked average, or below-average.
> 
> ...


You just did it again, twice :side: 

I don't see the logic in judging him on poor performances this season, bearing in mind nobody has really played very well recently. Doubting how well he has played for us is just foolish really. 

And yes, those comparisons were very, very biased.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, they're typos lol, big deal. 

I'm not saying HIS not done good the past few seasons for, because that'd be wrong iff i said that, he's been immense for Liverpool.
When he plays bad, which has been fairly often so far this season, i don't know one Liverpool fan that can admit it, that's the thing that annoys me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Wow, they're typos lol, big deal.
> 
> I'm not saying HIS not done good the past few seasons for, because that'd be wrong iff i said that, he's been immense for Liverpool.
> When he plays bad, which has been common this season, i don't know one Liverpool fan that can admit it, that's the thing that annoys me.


They're not typo's, typo's are where you type something and spell it wrong, not when you always write a word the same way, the word is HE'S. 

If has one F too :side: 

I said Carra has had some terrible games, so has Ste. We just don't broadcast it. He always makes up for it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Two words for Jonn07, u mad? From the HIS issue to the over the top bashing of Carra, honestly it would be funny if it wasn't so stupid.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm, I don't think im being over the top. 

& no, i'm not mad, far from that thanks. :side:

I'm not 'bashing' Carragher, just pointing out he hasn't had a good season by his standards so far, KME is putting words into my mouth by saying I think Carra is shit, & i don't think that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Hmm, I don't think im being over the top.
> 
> & no, i'm not mad.
> 
> I'm not 'bashing' Carragher, just pointing out he hasn't had a good season by his standards so far, *KME is putting words into my mouth by saying I think Carra is shit*, & i don't think that.


Where have I done that? I haven't at all, I only wrote about the stuff YOU TYPED and then argued against it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> * Can't see how you think so lowly of him when he is the best defender in one of the best defenses in the league...* Saying he doesn't have a clue what he's doing is simply wrong.


I don't think lowly of him, no where have I said Carra isn't good or shit w/e.
It started when I said our defence is much better now we have Vidic & Evra, probably better than Liverpool's atm, I then said Carra hasn't done too good this season by his standards. 
Obviously all you Liverpool fans are gonna rip my head off iff i mention something negative about him.
My mistake, obviously can't have you'r own opinion, I apologise.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> It's good but it isn't the best, whenever i watch Liverpool i always find you'r defence is a little dodgy, *especially Carra, he doesn't have a clue most of the time.*
> 
> Utd's defence was like that, but now we've added Vidic & Evra, it's the *best* in the league, _imo_.


"MOST OF THE TIME"

Nowhere does that mention you judging him this season, it says it is implying you don't rate him as a player at all. 

I haven't bitten your head off at all, I am arguing against your very strange opinion that Carra "doesn't have a clue" despite being one of our most influential and best players over the last few years. If you have such a problem with me arguing this with you then you just contradicted yourself, and obviously don't even agree with your own statement of personal opinions being allowed. 

Also, it's if and you're/your. Not iff and you'r :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I atcually meant this season when i said he hasn't got a clue, maybe a bit too harsh, but still.



> Also, it's if and you're/your. Not iff and you'r.


Thanks alot, i'll remember next time! :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Carragher wouldn't be struggling so much lately if he didn't have to play beside such a turnip.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No Hyypia hating please, man's a legend, even if he isn't as good these days. 

He just pales in comparison to Agger these days, year and a half ago it would be unthinkable to see Sami on the bench.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

It's all well and good to have loyalty...but he is seriously bad for you guys currently.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously?

His last three games, he has been brilliant. Well, last night, he was average, still did his job well.

Against Arsenal and Everton, he may have got dodgy decisions in hus favor, and moaned, but his performaces, have been fantastic, in my obviously biased opinion.

Playing with Hyypia can never help.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm talking about Hyypia. I think Carra is a cracking player.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, my bad :$

Hyypia was a legend, playing like one when we won the Crappy Treble. Shame he has lost it mostly recently.

I'm actually suprised he didn't start last night, would have given him a bit more confidence, if he had have needed it for other times Agger would be out.

Or we could just call on the legendary cricketer, Jack Hobbs, as a cover, he looked brilliant.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hyppia is wank, Liverpool should of took the money they were offered in the summer.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Hyypia's rash of own goals may have been the final striking point. Legend or not, there comes a point when you're just not as good as you used to be. Hyypia is at that point, now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
And you know this how?....

Selling him during the window just gone? No thanks, we'd have very little cover left. 

Hyppia has been solid, OG against Everton didn't even matter and he couldn't do anything about the deflection against Besiktas. He lacks pace but he has stood in well for Agger.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hyppia is shit, you should of kept Paletta.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Uh...because my eyes told me so.

Dude, you have severe superiority complex. Which sucks, because you lack superiority. So quit trying to target me because I'm a "newbie" to football.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Hyppia is shit, you should of kept Paletta.


Paletta was worse, awesome that he could kick people and stuff, but useless to us.



NCIH said:


> Uh...because my eyes told me so.
> 
> Dude, you have severe superiority complex. Which sucks, because you lack superiority. So quit trying to target me because I'm a "newbie" to football.


You are a newbie to football, so why you are trying to guess what will happen to Hyypia when you really don't know much about him just seems to come across as really quite silly. If I don't understand Rafa's thinking, there's no way you'll be able to, and to the point that you can judge what he'll do with a player. Until we get good center back cover Hyypia is staying, and he certainly isn't leaving because of some own goals, Carra would have been gone a long time ago if that was the case. 

Why you think I'm targeting you I don't know, maybe you're just different and it sticks out like a sore thumb to us, maybe it's something different. I don't really talk to you any different than anyone else, sometimes it may seem like I'm talking down to you because you are newer to the sport than anyone else in the thread and I probably would talk to you differently, I don't notice myself doing it.

It's obvious I'm going to pick out some things you say, like I just did, there isn't meant to be anything in it. I'd have said the same thing to anyone else, so don't go thinking you're special in this scenario :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

^ :lmao

You make me laugh so much, you are to passionate about football, iff there is such a thing. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> ^ :lmao
> 
> You make me laugh so much, you are to passionate about football, iff there is such a thing. :side:


Explain. 

And as for the seond part, no there isn't such a thing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I am siding with everyone not called KME.

Also, Hyypia is 1-0 times the player at the moment, Paletta ever was/will be. I have never laughed so much in all of my life, as I did when I saw him play in Carling Cup match a few years ago. Well, not laughed so much in my life, but at football :side:

All he did was run at the player, and not the ball, and when he got the ball, hit is as hard as humanly possible.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> Explain.
> 
> And as for the seond part, no there isn't such a thing.


You write paragraphs & paragraphs just to prove a point about football.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> I am siding with everyone not called KME.
> 
> Also, Hyypia is 1-0 times the player at the moment, Paletta ever was/will be. I have never laughed so much in all of my life, as I did when I saw him play in Carling Cup match a few years ago. Well, not laughed so much in my life, but at football :side:
> 
> All he did was run at the player, and not the ball, and when he got the ball, hit is as hard as humanly possible.


You just sided with everyone but me, then decided to agree with me on Hyypia > Paletta

You suck.



Jonn07 said:


> You write paragraphs & paragraphs just to prove a point.


ill write 1 line in future. 

obviously writing alot is breaking the rules here. 

Also, best poster in this thread (Destiny) also does it. Ste does it and KingKurt_UK did it. Moan at them too.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Manchester United defender Gary Neville has returned to action after seven months on the sidelines.
> 
> Neville has been battling to recover from injury since suffering ankle ligament damage in the Premier League clash with Bolton on 17th March.
> 
> ...


He played center back tonight just to ease him back in.

No chance of him playing saturday, but he'll feature against Keiv.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

As much as I hate to agree with him, KME is not wrong :side:

Paragraphs are the best way of actually proving a point, not just one liners.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh I know, i didn't say anything was wrong with it, just said he was passionate about football? 



> Manchester United defender Gary Neville has returned to action after seven months on the sidelines.
> 
> Neville has been battling to recover from injury since suffering ankle ligament damage in the Premier League clash with Bolton on 17th March.
> 
> ...


Yeah i read that earlier, finally, can't believe his been out for 7 months.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Paletta was worse, awesome that he could kick people and stuff, but useless to us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never tried to guess anything about Benitez's future plans for Hyypia. I was merely stating that Hyypia has hardly been impressive the past few games. Frankly, he was non-existent against Arsenal. I hardly recall hearing Hyypia's name spoken by the announcers. Carra was the main catalyst against Arsenal, that day. As for the own goals, that's not the lone reasoning. That's just one of the problems that Hyypia has had recently. 

Honestly, what happens to Liverpool's back-line is unimportant to me until they meet Arsenal at Emirates, or by a miracle, in the Champions League. 

And yeah, it really did seem like you were targeting me. Especially with the different ways to structure our grammar and content. Yes, I know that the U.S schooling system is different than the systems across the oceans. Sorry I was taught something different from you. Nothing I can do about that now. I'm not going to forget 12 years of schooling.

And oh, I think I figured out why I kept calling 'Rangers', "The Rangers". It had to do with the 'S' on the nd, in addition to me keep thinking that "Rangers" is an adjective. When it's really a noun. Yah. :gun:

Chump edit: My spelling is pretty atrocious, though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I never tried to guess anything about Benitez's future plans for Hyypia. I was merely stating that Hyypia has hardly been impressive the past few games. Frankly, he was non-existent against Arsenal. I hardly recall hearing Hyypia's name spoken by the announcers. Carra was the main catalyst against Arsenal, that day. As for the own goals, that's not the lone reasoning. That's just one of the problems that Hyypia has had recently.
> 
> Honestly, what happens to Liverpool's back-line is unimportant to me until they meet Arsenal at Emirates, or by a miracle, in the Champions League.
> 
> ...


His name didn't need to be mentioned, defenders aren't really the most covered players on the pitch. Clichy was one player I don't remember hearing anything about, or Gallas for that matter. It was one of Hyypia's better games, in all fairness minus the own goals he hasn't been too bad. He's just making mistakes. 

Also, the part you just mentioned you were wrong about, in bold, is really the only part of your grammar and the way you type that I have picked up on. So yeah, kind of shot yourslef in the foot :hb :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

What's your problem with people & their grammer?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Hyypia was far from solid against Arsenal. His mistakes might not have been as blatently obvious, but his positioning and decision making was poor.

Of course he should be playing at this moment, but sweet christ do you guys need more cover.

Unrelated, that is an awfully tall horse, KME. You should probably dismount it


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Hyypia was far from solid against Arsenal. His mistakes might not have been as blatently obvious, but his positioning and decision making was poor.
> 
> Of course he should be playing at this moment, but sweet christ do you guys need more cover.
> 
> Unrelated, that is an awfully tall horse, KME. You should probably dismount it


I didn't feel he was really threatened, his decision making hasn't always been the best, he's a simple defender, in there solely to try and block too many attacks, and judging by how little of Arsenal's attacks came from running at him I'd say he did ok. He didn't do anything blatently obvious, like you said, but maybe I was too nervous during the match to notice small things he may have done wrong, but he certainly didn't do antything diasasterous or give Arsenal an easy time, considering how people suggested he'd get ripped a new one.

As for my horse, no thanks, I'm enjoying it up here :side:



Jonn07 said:


> What's your problem with people & their grammer?


*Grammar

NCIH bought it up, not me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> His name didn't need to be mentioned, defenders aren't really the most covered players on the pitch. Clichy was one player I don't remember hearing anything about, or Gallas for that matter. It was one of Hyypia's better games, in all fairness minus the own goals he hasn't been too bad. He's just making mistakes.


Perhaps in your typical match....but that match was anything but typical. Arsenal kept the pace for nearly the entire match. They were constantly attacking. Thus, giving plenty of opportunities for the defenders to make some plays. Carragher made plenty good of his given defensive opportunities. Hyypia may have done some good...but nothing I can recall as noteworthy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He didn't really have to do anything noteworthy, he handled Adebayor at times in the air, and wasn't overpowered or made to look bad in any way. After the critisism he recieved it was refreshing to see he held his own against at eam much, much faster than us with pace that should have troubled him more than it did. 

Hearing less of him might actually be a good thing, means he had less to deal with and wasn't threatened, or punished for being slower than most of your players. 

Carragher always stands out, he's loud, physcial and was one of our best players on the day, Hyypia is pretty much the opposite these days.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Hope our defenders can do the same on Saturday.

I can see it being a bore draw, 1-1 perhaps.



> He didn't really have to do anything noteworthy, he handled Adebyaour at times in the air, and wasn't overpowered or made to look bad in any way. After the critisism he recieved it was refreshing to see he held his own against at eam much, much faster than us with pace that should have troubled him more than it did.


 *Adebayor 

He handled Arsenals front men pretty well, thought he would of struggled, so i give him credit there.
When's Agger back btw?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

These fights are so fucking stupid and generic. Can't you all just shut up? It is seriously annoying. Not even Man Utd Fan and Dre are joining in. That just tells you that you are all acting like morons, except Monty (...kiss arse, yah).

Drop it and move on.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
No. There is actually a decent discussion going with a fair bit of thought and writing put into it, the knocks on spelling are largely sarcastic. Don't be a killjoy. 



Jonn07 said:


> Hope our defenders can do the same on Saturday.
> 
> I can see it being a bore draw, 1-1 perhaps.
> 
> ...


*I :side:

He's suffered a setback so he won't be back in action for a couple of weeks, might be back at the same time as either Torres or Alonso.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> These fights are so fucking stupid and generic. Can't you all just shut up? It is seriously annoying. Not even Man Utd Fan and Dre are joining in. That just tells you that you are all acting like morons, except Monty (...kiss arse, yah).
> 
> Drop it and move on.


We're atcually discussing Saturday's game thanks, want to join in? 

A few hours ago you could of said that, yes. :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> We're atcually discussing Saturday's game, thanks, iff you don't wish to join in just say so
> 
> A few hours ago you could of said that, yes. :side:


A few hours ago? It will inevitably kick off again, it always does. Saturday nights is the worst. I am glad I work and Benneh has to put up with all of you.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

'Kick off'? :lmao

God, we're having a friendly discussion about Saturdays game, & like KME said, the knocks on spelling are sarcastic & for a bit of fun, iff you don't like it, nothing we can do is there. :side:

& RM doesn't have to put up with us, it's usually Dre & MUF, or it was.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> These fights are so fucking stupid and generic. Can't you all just shut up? It is seriously annoying. Not even Man Utd Fan and Dre are joining in. That just tells you that you are all acting like morons, except Monty (...kiss arse, yah).
> 
> Drop it and move on.


You are so incredibly late on this post.

Now, it's just silly. 

Silly, I say. 

I've been wavering on my prediction for Arsenal vs Man Utd. I had a draw at first, then Man Utd, then another draw. But I'm still pretty uncertain. Except for that Arsenal isn't getting 3 points. I'm pretty confident in that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Also, any muppet can have a blistering shot doesn't make them any good. I like Riise, he's scored some vital goals and stuck with us through and through, but now he is going to be outed by better players in Arbeloa and Aurelio.


:lmao if that's Liverpool's replacements, Riise has no worries. Aurelio is garbage and Arbeloa is a RIGHT back not a left back, I've never even seen Arbeloa use his left at at all.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao if that's Liverpool's replacements, Riise has no worries. Aurelio is garbage and Arbeloa is a RIGHT back not a left back, I've never even seen Arbeloa use his left at at all.


You would not notice that. Arbeloa has been one of our most consistent performers for a while now. It used to be Carragher and Gerrard but he is putting in good performences and is easily adaptable to that, CB, or RB.

I would not say he is a _bad_ replacement, would you?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Not bad, but honeslty, Riise is better to me. He's not the bad defender everyone makes him out to be, Rafa seems to be happy with him at LB and the fans love Riise. Playing some sub-standard Spaniard there would only annoy the fans aswell, as if they don't have enough to be pissed off with Rafa already with his rotation crap.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I've just put $50 on a Arsenal win. 

I'm looking forward to Pool'/Blackburn. I feel as though we will come away with the 3 points.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I wouldn't bet on these games, they seem to undecided. I'm predicting an Arsenal win though and a Liverpool win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hyped for tomorrows game already, starting to feel slightly nervous but I'm worryingly confident.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> *Arsenal's Emmanuel Adebayor has revealed that he turned down an offer from Manchester United, and insists he has no regrets after deciding to stay in North London.
> *
> The 23-year-old has explained that United made an approach for him over the summer, and admits he contemplated a move to The Red Devils.
> 
> ...


Interesting to say the least. I think he made the right choice in terms of his career given he'd get much more game time at Arsenal. I'd be interested to hear what kind of money United were offering for him. I also find it somewhat strange that United were after him, the last thing they need is another striker who struggles with finishing :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Rooney, Saha and Tevez all finish better than Ade so that's no loss he stayed at Arsenal. Surprised we actually made an attempt for him at all.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd definetly prefer a fit Saha over Adebayor - & yeah, our strikers are better finishers.
His still a good player though, how old is he?


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> I'd definetly prefer a fit Saha over Adebayor - & yeah, our strikers are better finishers.
> *His still a good player though, how old is he?*


25 i believe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mostly likely 35 in reality though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

Adebayor is actually only 23 apparently.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So happy we're the underdogs going into tomorrows game, all the pressure is on Arsenal and not on us for once.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Man Utd is the underdogs? WTF...stupid English Media.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao if that's Liverpool's replacements, Riise has no worries. Aurelio is garbage and Arbeloa is a RIGHT back not a left back, I've never even seen Arbeloa use his left at at all.


Man Utd wanted Aurlio for months before we managed to get him, he is better attacking wise than Riise, and everyone in our team is better defensively, so Aurelio wins that and Arbeloa is VERSATILE. He plays in all dfensive positions and plays in all of them very well.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Man Utd wanted Aurlio for months before we managed to get him


LOL, 1st ive heard that.




> Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Brown, Simpson, Ferdinand, Vidic, Pique, Evra, O'Shea, Ronaldo, Fletcher, Hargreaves, Carrick, Anderson, Giggs, Nani, Tevez, Rooney, Saha.


Saha is back again 

I see us lining up like this:

Van Der Sar

Brown - Vidic - Ferdinand - Evra

Ronaldo - Hargreaves - Carrick - Giggs

Tevez - Rooney

*Subs:* Kuszczak - O'Shea - Anderson - Nani - Saha​


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think Anderson will start, he's no doubt the fitter of him and Carrick as well, although I wouldn't be shocked if that is how we lined up. Glad to see the squad shaping up nicely and hopefully Saha stays fit for more than a couple of weeks.

As for us being after Aurlio I never once even heard that, honest to god.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Carrick will be fit enough as he only had an arm injury.

But Anderson is a great tackler aswell, so it might be best for him to start.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

From 2006, found this on Offsideref football forums under the Man Utd section in the archives.



> Valencia full back Fabio Aurelio is reportedly a transfer target for Manchester United.
> 
> The under-fire Red Devils are aiming to bounce back from a troubled week and have been linked with a move for the Brazilian defender.
> 
> ...


Never doubt me again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ Can't say I ever saw that so yeah no surprise I don't remember it.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Carrick will be fit enough as he only had an arm injury.
> 
> But Anderson is a great tackler aswell, so it might be best for him to start.



Plus why change a winning partnership in midfield for something which I'm not sure has ever been tried before, plus I'm really interested to see Anderson tested for the first time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao if that's Liverpool's replacements, Riise has no worries. Aurelio is garbage and Arbeloa is a RIGHT back not a left back, I've never even seen Arbeloa use his left at at all.




Aurelio is a much better defender than Riise, and the fans, none who I sit by or know, particularly like.

Also, all of these people, who only ever post in here saying, omg fight, really need to stop. People like Destiny doing I am fine with, whether regarding me and Thomas or someone else, as he posts here all the time. Those who don't, annoy me. 

And these arguments are far better, and have far more material to them than mine and Thomas'.

edit: My posting on that offsideforum was fucking emmense.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> United are a great club and any player would want to join them."


Obviously we didnt bid otherwise he would of joined.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rather have Evra anyways to be utterly honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Obviously we didnt bid otherwise he would of joined.


Unless he was offered a better deal by Valencia, and considering you were also chasing Cicinho at the time, it doesn't surprise me he stayed with them, and eventually came to us.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rather have Evra anyways to be utterly honest.


Yeah, he is rather awesome now.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

So who's gonna win tommorow then?



I don't wanna see a draw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> United are a great club and any player would want to join them


Every player probably does, who isn't a scouser, but he doesn't say that there aren't other teams he would prefer to join, or maybe he preferred his current team?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> So who's gonna win tommorow then?


Blackburn


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> So who's gonna win tommorow then?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna see a draw.


Liverpool. 

Oh I see, you meant the jobber game at Noon :side: 

Hmm, I see a draw, there's not alot in it. Both are playing well and scoring, but United's defense will have improved, on the other hand Arsenal have the home advantage.

Should be an interesting one, I'd have liked it to be an evening game though, I do seem to prefer evening games now that it gets dark early...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll say a draw, although I'll be terribly disappointed if we lose as we're more than good enough to win.

It'll be a dull low scoring game though, the hype will no doubt kill it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> So who's gonna win tommorow then?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna see a draw.


Both will be draws imo.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

United will win.

High scoring game i think, 3-1 or 3-2.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The good thing is Arsenal aren't that good in defense in my opinion, in fact they seem to leak quite a few at home so I'm hopeful, I'll say that much.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> The good thing is Arsenal aren't that good in defense in my opinion, in fact they seem to leak quite a few at home so I'm hopeful, I'll say that much.


Yeah, that's concerning.

It seemed like Sagna and Clichy were playing up-field a lot against Liverpool. Which was partially due to the 1-0 deficit, and partially due to their effectiveness. However, I would shudder to think what would happen if Man Utd gets an early goal. If Arsenal proceeds with an attacking mindset due to a deficit, I could see a 1-0 Man United lead turn into a 3-0 or maybe even 4-0 loss. Which would just be embarrassing. 

If Flamini is going to be playing in the center midfield alongside Cesc, I really hope he doesn't push forward too often. I'd just hate to see Man Utd develop counter attack after counter attack against Arsenal. 

I'm back to a loss for Arsenal. Manchester United 3 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I see both sides scoring anyway. I'm hopeful of a 2-1 United win, but I really cant say that I expect it. I do think United should be good enough to win, but they'll need to be really be up for it.

Blackburn should be a really tough game for Pool, but I expect them to snatch a win. 

Only other game that really interest me tomorrow is Newcastle Pompey. A score draw on that one I'd say, but I reckon it will be a very open game.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive seen a lot of Arsenal vs UTD games over the years and one thing i have learnt is that its always a good game which normally doesnt really have a big score. Im thinking 1-0 to Arsenal. Also i cannot wait to watch it, my favourite 2 games of the season are always Arsenal vs UTD especially when Viera and Keane played. Hopefully its a cracking match tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If you stop us scoring I'll be shocked, very shocked.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I dont see Arsenal keeping us out either. I'm sure we'll get at least one goal. 1-1 draw probably but either side could get a second easily.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal sneaking it 2-1 would shock me, at least it won't be Henry scoring against us. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anyone who thinks we wont score is retarded.

Pompey and Sunderland both scored 2 there due to shite defending, so were bound to score a couple.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, Arsenal at home seem to rely totally on attacking and their defending goes out the window.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Anyone who thinks we wont score is retarded.
> 
> Pompey and Sunderland both scored 2 there due to shite defending, so were bound to score a couple.



Pompey only scored 1, the same amount you conceded in your last league game against much weaker opposition. And you've leaked a few goals recently, even though it was with a depleated defense, so I expect both teams to at least score once.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> And you've leaked a few goals recently


Leaked?

2 goals in 2 games, fucking loads aint it? :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Leaked?
> 
> 2 goals in 2 games, fucking loads aint it? :no:


Arsenal have conceded 1 in 2, but you critisized their defense :no:

You also conceded two to shite opposition like Kiev, and goals against the likes of Middlesbrough.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> *Pompey* and Sunderland both *scored 2* there due to shite defending, so were bound to score a couple.


I swear it was 3-1 to Arsenal?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Arsenal have conceded 1 in 2, but you critisized their defense :no:
> 
> You also conceded two to shite opposition like Kiev, and goals against the likes of Middlesbrough.


But we scored 4 and won away in europe, unlike some shite scouse team.

Besiktas :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> But we scored 4 and won away in europe, unlike some shite scouse team.
> 
> Besiktas :lmao


Always with the Liverpool/United comparisons, loser. 

My point was you are saying how bad their defense is and how you should score, you have conceded to far weaker teams so your point isn't valid.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Away at Villa, we conceded 1, the same as the mighty pool.

Nest.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> I swear it was 3-1 to Arsenal?


Yep, Kanu scored a wonder goal for pompey that day, the only goal we scored


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I might be having a tough night/morning with these 2 games. Man Utd/Arsenal starts around 1130PM, finishes around 130AM. Liverpool/Blackburn starts around 415am ends around 615AM. I'd have to sleep in between them to survive.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I might be having a tough night/morning with these 2 games. Man Utd/Arsenal starts around 1130PM, finishes around 130AM. Liverpool/Blackburn starts around 415am ends around 615AM. I'd have to sleep in between them to survive.


Record them?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd rather see them live. I hate knowing the score(I always get spoiled by the score somehow) and then watching the games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Away at Villa, we conceded 1, the same as the mighty pool.
> 
> Nest.


But that wasn't a penalty :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Away at Villa, we conceded 1, the same as the mighty pool.
> 
> Nest.


This isn't a Liverpool/United comparison, foolio. 

You conceded to Boro full stop, that's just hideous when you look at their team atm :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Random, but how the fuck have Blackburn sold out tomorrow


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Because we're in the same game as them. Liverpool sells tbh, .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was going to go tomorrow, but they have apparently easily sold out


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Show up at the gate, sing YNWA and they'll totally let you in!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Yep, Kanu scored a wonder goal for pompey that day, the only goal we scored


It was the type which you could hardly blame on the defence, you just have to stand up and bow down to a genius.

I'd hardly call Arsenal's defence 'leaky'. Against Sunderland, the first oal we conceded was simply just from a super ball by Dwight Yorke, and Clichy getting to easily outmuscled by Jones (but who wouldn't be by him, he's huge) and then Sagna (who's been great this season) decided to go into the centre following his man rather than defending the right flank which left Hleb defending against two on the right and a cross came in for Jones and he's just a beast in the air.

Our defence is very good, and whilst I have my doubts whether we can keep United from scoring, don't expect another rout. Although you have scored four against us at home when we had an even better defence and keeper, but that was at Highbury, this is at Emirates 

Arsene will likely go with the same eleven that played Liverpool, but with a very slight chance he'll play Eduardo or Walcott in place for Eboue, but I doubt it.

With the two player's United have in the middle of the park I'm confident we can have most of the possession, but that doesn't always equate to victory. We'll have to wait and see how t goes, I simply cannot pick a winner, here, but I don't want to pick a draw so I'll go down the old bias route, Arsenal 2 Man Utd 1.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Destiny, what are you doing tonight/morning? I'm actually considering watching Arsenal/Man Utd, then picking a game(or watching snippets) of the 5 games on 'select' at 2am, then watching Liverpool/Blackburn, then getting some sleep? 

lol, :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll be studying for my exams (which start on Monday ) for pretty much the rest of the day, then watch Man Utd v Arsenal, then sleep.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Are you in year 11 or 12? 

And, I'm doing an assignment/homework, but I'll consider that 'all nighter' watching football games. :$


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Just pull an all nighter, they're easy to do with lots of coffee or coca cola.

If Wenger plays Eboue ahead of an actual decent right sided player we won't have to worry about anything from that side. if he puts Rosicky on there, or even Walcott, we may have trouble containing the pace of Theo. I'm not expecting a rout or 4 goals, but I still think we're gonna score a few. I reakon Saha will come off the bench and get the winner, he needs to hit that form he had last season before he got injured, he was near unstoppable at times.



> With the two player's United have in the middle of the park I'm confident we can have most of the possession, but that doesn't always equate to victory. We'll have to wait and see how t goes, I simply cannot pick a winner, here, but I don't want to pick a draw so I'll go down the old bias route, Arsenal 2 Man Utd 1.


Hargreaves can control Fabregas, I think you're overrating the capabilities of Cesc and that garbage Flamini's ability to hold the ball. Arsenal are able to hold possession against lesser teams, but against Liverpool you didn't have it all your way, so expect that again tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So, you reckon I should get any sleep tonight? Or just try and sleep the next day, lolz? I reckon I won't get much sleep before the first game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Just pull the all nighter and sleep during the morning, after the games are done, and stay asleep until mid afternoon. Easy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DAYLIGHT SAVINGS! 

Can't sleep once the bloody sun comes out. :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

No way am I staying up all night. 

I want to watch Pool'/Blackburn but I really cannot be bothered.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Hargreaves can control Fabregas, I think you're overrating the capabilities of Cesc and that garbage Flamini's ability to hold the ball. Arsenal are able to hold possession against lesser teams, but against Liverpool you didn't have it all your way, so expect that again tonight.


It's quite a task to control Fabregas and he seems to perform even better when tightly marked, I'm not expecting Fabregas to have an easy game by any means but he definetely will not be quiet. Destiny is one of the few Arsenal fans who doesn't overrate Cesc. 

Looking forward to tonight even though the Villa game has probably been ditched by Viewers Choice because we're playing Derby. I'm tempted to call up acting as a disgruntled Derby fan because so many games of theirs get shunted. Can't really see anything else other than a comfortable win, I'd be worried if we didn't get the 3 points.

I'll probably watch a couple of games tonight and listen to the Villa game via online radio. Martin Laursen out for another clean sheet!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bouma said:


> It's quite a task to control Fabregas and he seems to perform even better when tightly marked, I'm not expecting Fabregas to have an easy game by any means but he definetely will not be quiet. Destiny is one of the few Arsenal fans who doesn't overrate Cesc.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight even though the Villa game has probably been ditched by Viewers Choice because we're playing Derby. I'm tempted to call up acting as a disgruntled Derby fan because so many games of theirs get shunted. Can't really see anything else other than a comfortable win, I'd be worried if we didn't get the 3 points.
> 
> I'll probably watch a couple of games tonight and listen to the Villa game via online radio. Martin Laursen out for another clean sheet!


I'm pretty sure Villa/Derby is on Live and Active: EPL on Foxtel. Might be called something different where you are.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Starting to get nervous, been thinking about this game far too much.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

omg I'm actually doing an all-nighter. :O

3 and a halh hours away till game 1!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Just pull an all nighter, they're easy to do with lots of coffee or coca cola.
> 
> If Wenger plays Eboue ahead of an actual decent right sided player we won't have to worry about anything from that side. if he puts Rosicky on there, or even Walcott, we may have trouble containing the pace of Theo. I'm not expecting a rout or 4 goals, but I still think we're gonna score a few. I reakon Saha will come off the bench and get the winner, he needs to hit that form he had last season before he got injured, he was near unstoppable at times.
> 
> ...



I swear eboue was the one who put in the cross for henry to head the winner last season  so saying we dont need to worry about anything from that side if eboue is playing is pretty stupid imo, eboue has been alright this season storming down the side on numerous ocasions he even did against liverpool and hit the post with a good shot.

Also how do you know hargreaves can control cesc? if my memory serves me correct i dont think owen has ever played against cesc so i dont know how you can easily say he will control him, sure owen is a great player and could control him but you can't be 100% sure he will control him. Also flamini is not garbage if he is holding a world cup winner out of the side i think he is doing somthing right dont you?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Calling Flamini garabage is idiotic. He's been pretty immense recently.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No, Flamini has done shit all. Worst player in the Arsenal 11. Is he good enough to keep out Gilberto? Fuck no. Why is he playing ahead of Gilberto? 2 reasons that makes you an instant first teamer at Arsenal: 1- he's French or of French descent and 2- He's under the age of 30. Once you hit 30, you're winding down at Arsenal these days.

And I said Hargreaves can control Fabregas, but never said he would. Can, as in, he's more than capable of doing so. Yet, that doesn't mean he WILL control Cesc. Don't look so far into small comments like that. People in this thread are too uptight imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Last season I would have laughed at anyone giving Flamini huge amounts of praise, but unless you're totally blind and ignorant no one should be calling him garbage after this season so far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> No, Flamini has done shit all. Worst player in the Arsenal 11. Is he good enough to keep out Gilberto? Fuck no. Why is he playing ahead of Gilberto? 2 reasons that makes you an instant first teamer at Arsenal: 1- he's French or of French descent and 2- He's under the age of 30. Once you hit 30, you're winding down at Arsenal these days.
> 
> And I said Hargreaves can control Fabregas, but never said he would. Can, as in, he's more than capable of doing so. Yet, that doesn't mean he WILL control Cesc. Don't look so far into small comments like that. People in this thread are too uptight imo.


Shit all? He's been one of their best players, he is half the reason Fabregas is playing so well. They belnd perfectly together. He was still French last season (and since 2004 when he signed and never played) and younger than he is now, but was second fiddle to Gilberto. Now he isn't, so that clearly says something about him improving. As for the knock at Arsenal players ages, it's working for them so what is there to critisize. 

"Can" is easily interepretated as "will". By saying "Oh yeah, Hargreaves can just control Fab" How are people meant to know what that means? Any silly sausage could just say "I didn't mean it like that, stop being uptight". How was he meant to know how you were saying it, and his response wasn't even that uptight, I thought it was a pretty calm, well thought out response.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> *No, Flamini has done shit all. Worst player in the Arsenal 11. Is he good enough to keep out Gilberto? Fuck no. Why is he playing ahead of Gilberto? 2 reasons that makes you an instant first teamer at Arsenal: 1- he's French or of French descent and 2- He's under the age of 30. Once you hit 30, you're winding down at Arsenal these days.*
> 
> And I said Hargreaves can control Fabregas, but never said he would. Can, as in, he's more than capable of doing so. Yet, that doesn't mean he WILL control Cesc. Don't look so far into small comments like that. People in this thread are too uptight imo.


Thats just pathetic tbh hes french so he just gets a place ahead of gilberto who was imense last season and was practically our captain come on surely your not thinking like that, also im not uptight i just thought you were saying hargreaves would control Cesc as a fact so i gave my opinion on it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

As good as Flamini has been this season I still worry. He tries his heart out every match, and is very good in the tackle (very similar too Gattuso in style) but he sometimes seems too eager and in all honesty he is one of the weaker (if not the worst) players in the team, and I could see him being undone eventually. I'd much prefer Gilberto in the starting line-up, but obviously in the lead up to this match for form and match fitness sake I'd have Flamini starting, but I honestly doubt he'll have Gilberto on the sidelines for the whole season.

Although I love his style. Like KME mentioned, he covers so much ground and does allow the rest of our midfield more freedom.



> People in this thread are too uptight imo.


I find that good as it greats discussion amongst members rather than everyone just coming in, giving their two cents with no further comments.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I NEVER said Hargreaves WILL control Fabregas KME. I said he can. Can is not will, and never should be interpreted as such. Hargreaves can control Gerrard, but that doesn't mean come Man Utd vs Liverpool, that he will control him. Fucking hell.

And Gilberto was playing the last few years, because he was under 30. Look at it, amazingly now he's 31 this season, he's benched and Flamini is playing ahead of him. Flamini is not a good player, he's done nothing to prove me otherwise. Gilberto > Flamini all the way. Think what you want, but that is what I think and honestly, I wouldn't be alone on it. Flamini coughs up too much possession and tries to much, doing silly little things that aren't needed to be done, ruining anything slightly decent he may do during a game.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd be so happy if Arsenal and Liverpool both lost today...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> I'd be so happy if Arsenal and Liverpool both lost today...


I'd be so happy if they didn't...



Also, the game is nearing ever closer. My bet is on an absoulute snooze of a game, settled by a single goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> I'd be so happy if Arsenal and Liverpool both lost today...


Thanks for that. :side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> No, Flamini has done shit all. Worst player in the Arsenal 11. Is he good enough to keep out Gilberto? Fuck no. Why is he playing ahead of Gilberto? 2 reasons that makes you an instant first teamer at Arsenal: 1- he's French or of French descent and 2- He's under the age of 30. Once you hit 30, you're winding down at Arsenal these days.


I think your going a bit too far with all of that to be honest.

Flamini and Cesc have worked with each other brilliantly this season, and I see no reason to split their combination if it is working, for Gilberto. Yes Gilberto is a good player, but that does not mean he works with Cesc better than Flamini does.

I am really looking forward to this game  I'm not really feeling nervous about who will win or lose, I am just hoping that I see a good performance from Arsenal throughout the game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shame I'm going to have to miss the end of Arsenal vs Man Utd, to go to a match of the season candidate, in Birmingham/Everton.

I want a draw, if not, an Arsenal win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not looking forward to it, I'm just glad it really doesn't matter.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm not looking forward to it, I'm just glad it really doesn't matter.


Doesn't matter? It isn't vital in the title picture, but it certainly matters....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It matters as far as points, but in terms of winning or losing the title, doesn't matter.

I'm also saying this so IF we lose, I won't feel upset, but I hate losing to Arsenal, so yeah.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, 1 hour or less to go. After the Man Utd/Arsenal game, I'm deciding to stay up and watch 5 games at the same time, but choose one to watch for awhile.

Chelsea vs Wigan
Everton vs Birmingham
Fulham vs Reading
Newcastle vs Portsmouth
Boro vs Tottenham

I can select from all those matches at around a 2am kickoff. Which game should I watch the most?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastle/Portsmouth or Boro/Spurs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I might flick between Everton/Birmingham, Newcastle/Portsmouth, Boro/Spurs. Don't care for Fulham/Reading, and I hate Chelsea.



Role Model said:


> It matters as far as points, but in terms of winning or losing the title, doesn't matter.
> 
> I'm also saying this so IF we lose, I won't feel upset, but I hate losing to Arsenal, so yeah.


I feel the same way when we lose to Utd.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Do you think that United winning the Premier League is a forgone conclusion or something? Of course this matters. If Arsenal do win it will be very concerning for United and could greatly effect the title race. Whenever Arsenal get on a good run, it usually takes a good team to drum us down to reality which coincides with a long period where we drop points left, right and centre thus putting us out of contention. The reason we won the Premier League in 2004 was because this never happened. If it wasn't for us going down 2-0 to United during the 2004/05 season I strongly believe we'd have retained the Premier League. We were in fact the best team in the league that year, and that one bad period after the United defeat cost us dearly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't, whatever you do watch Everton/Birmingham


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What's wrong with Everton/Birmingham? Scared I might see you on t.v.?!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Everton are usually rather good to watch at home. It's also the Premier League return of Tim Cahill, and Birmingham play alright football considering the talent they have. I'll obviously watch Newcastle Pompey, but that's certainly not a bad game. The worst will be Wigan v Chelsea and next probably Boro v Spurs, although that could prove interesting because its Ramos' first game in charge.

EDIT - I just thought of an awesome idea, you'll see in a sec


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Do you think that United winning the Premier League is a forgone conclusion or something? Of course this matters. If Arsenal do win it will be very concerning for United and could greatly effect the title race. Whenever Arsenal get on a good run, it usually takes a good team to drum us down to reality which coincides with a long period where we drop points left, right and centre thus putting us out of contention. The reason we won the Premier League in 2004 was because this never happened. If it wasn't for us going down 2-0 to United during the 2004/05 season I strongly believe we'd have retained the Premier League. We were in fact the best team in the league that year, and that one bad period after the United defeat cost us dearly.


Brilliantly said. 

The result of today will have a big effect on both teams.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah lol. You wouldn't see me anyway, I'm in the middle of a load of thugs, who never get shown, or heard on TV, as they are such thugs :$

The match itself will be absolute shit, makes me devestated am not at Ewood Park today.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So, you doing an all nighter? Oh wait just remembeered you got exams aye?

And I agree with your title race point. This game could mean alot because the team who loses could lack the motivation after losing to a top side. The winners can keep going on, and dominating etc.



Ste said:


> Nah lol. You wouldn't see me anyway, I'm in the middle of a load of thugs, who never get shown, or heard on TV, as they are such thugs :$
> 
> The match itself will be absolute shit, makes me devestated am not at Ewood Park today.


I reckon it'll be one of the better games on my 'select tv' matches to choose from.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Arsenal lose it'll affect them far more than it'll affect us, that's for sure.



Destiny said:


> Do you think that United winning the Premier League is a forgone conclusion or something? Of course this matters. If Arsenal do win it will be very concerning for United and could greatly effect the title race. Whenever Arsenal get on a good run, it usually takes a good team to drum us down to reality which coincides with a long period where we drop points left, right and centre thus putting us out of contention. The reason we won the Premier League in 2004 was because this never happened. If it wasn't for us going down 2-0 to United during the 2004/05 season I strongly believe we'd have retained the Premier League. We were in fact the best team in the league that year, and that one bad period after the United defeat cost us dearly.


Of course I don't think it's a forgone conclusion, but right at this moment I'm very confident. Arsenal fans need a taste of reality, will it be today? Maybe, but we've had our blip and come through it, Arsenal will have one for sure.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

1. Arsenal
2. Man Utd
3. Newcastle
4. Tottenham
5. Pompey
6. Liverpool
7. Everton
8. Blackburn
9. Fulham
10. Reading

Top ten most entertaining teams in the Premier League


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, one team will get a reality check I guess.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> I reckon it'll be one of the better games on my 'select tv' matches to choose from.


Meh, I think Everton will win, which is such a horrible experience.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> 1. Arsenal
> 2. Man Utd
> 3. Newcastle
> 4. Tottenham
> ...


I'd have put Man City in there and excluded Blackburn, despite having some really good players their style is a fancy version of long ball, with some rough tackling in between. 

Agree with the list for the most part though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So you're supporting Birmingham on the day? I hope it's a draw.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Completely forgot about Man City  They'd probably take 7th and knock Reading off. I kept trying to fit Villa in there somehow but in all honesty they're not a greatly entertaining team. Their only entertaining player is Ashley Young and perhaps Berger on his day.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> So you're supporting Birmingham on the day? I hope it's a draw.


I support everyone apart from Man Utd when they play Everton


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm watching the pre-game talks, and the commentator said this game is reaching around 1 billion viewers.

:O


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm off to watch the game. 

I'm praying for an Arsenal win as I put $50 on them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nickster said:


> I'm off to watch the game.
> 
> I'm praying for an Arsenal win as I put $50 on them.


I wouldn't go yet, loads of boring coverage still to come. Not many fans at the Emirates yet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It doesn't start till 1145 Nickster.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a very good weekend of football this week. Obviously Arsenal vs Man Utd, but in the Primera Liga, there's Sevilla v Real Madrid and Atletico vs Villarreal; Forlan against his old club. And then Juve vs Inter in the Serie A; with Patrick Vieira and Ibrahimovic against his old club too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Any of this on ESPN?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Well I'm off to watch the pre-match mainly for Spencer Prior's awesomeness rather than the analysis itself.



> Any of this on ESPN?


The Primera Liga is. Sevilla v Madrid should be on at the same time as Blackburn Liverpool, then Atletico vs Villarreal is on Sunday night at 2 AM. I won't watch either live, I'll tape both though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I might click through to Sevilla/Madrid, but I won't watch the other game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Both Sevilla/Real and Atletico/Villareal will be replayed throughout the week, don't bother wasting a tape when you can just catch it again later in the day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just seen the draw for the Carling Cup 

Blackburn Vs Arsenal
West Ham Vs Evrton
Man City Vs Spurs
*Chelsea Vs Liverpool *

Chelsea away, bollocks, we're in trouble, could see us going out 

Don't care what anyone says about the Carling Cup, Chelsea in Cup Competition is always big, but normally we excel at Anfield, not at the Bridge.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't fancy Arsenal at Ewood Park either. All though I'm not sure I won't Arsenal to make the semis after what happened last season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We should beat them imo. We don't lose normally, so if we can get them to extra time, we'll win :side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Arsenal vs. Man U seems to be quite an even match after 40 minutes. Both sides have played a fairly solid game, and Gallas came quite close to scoring, but Van Der Sar got the save with his feet. Fabregas got a yellow card, although to me it didn't really appear to be worthy of a card....but thats just my view on it.

Still, an interesting game so far, with Arsenal on the attack for what appears to be the majority of the game!

*EDIT* Rooney scored


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson has been quality apart from the rolling thing. Smash and grab, defended well and got our goal. Very happy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0. Rooney. Someone needs to stop this goon scoring. 

Not really deserved at all, but neither side have outplayed the others. in truth it hasn't been a great game so far, didn't think it would be.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Rooney again scores against arsenal :no: 

We need to make opportunities because Man Utd defence is rock solid.

I say put Eduardo on for Adebayor he's been less than impressive.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

Rooney's goal! 

Also we do need Eduardo and Walcott on.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Anderson is an utter cock. MUF was right though, he is very good in the tackle.

Very dissappointing match so far, and not just in terms of the scoreline. Howard Webb has done his best to ruin the game, every bit of contact is apparently a foul, and he's been too quick to pull out a yellow, particularly for Hargreaves and Fabregas, although to his credit, he has been consistent with the poor decision and shared them amoung both teams :side:

Very low quality match so far and I can't really deny Man Utd the lead, they have looked the more threatening, and the big difference is their getting the final ball right rather than just playing well up until the box, then doing nothing. Although there was a bit of luck surrounding the goal, they've made the chances and when you keep making chances, you're bound to get a lucky one so I won't begrudge them on that. Hopefully we see a big improvement in the second half though.

My suggestions: Walcott for Rosicky half way through second half if he keeps playing the way he is, and Eduardo on for Sagna (who almost seems overawed for the occasion), then drop Eboue into defence, and Eduardo in attack.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's going down as a Gallas own goal.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Really happy with our performance. Solid at the back and in midfield. We have also been not to bad up front when we have got the ball up there. I think we need to attack more because Arsenal's defense is definatly their weakness.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope Arsenal come back and score a equalizer. Good to see them win also, but I'd prefer a draw I guess.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Gallas own goal. Bollocks. Rooney shot on target despite the deflection his shot on target scored a goal.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol at it being given as a Gallas own goal, my mate owes me a drink :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm off to watch second half. Be back later.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No way whas it a gallas own goal. The shot was going on target anyway. *


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FABREGAS EQUALISES!!!!1!1111!


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

FABREGAS!!!!!!!

We're Back


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice one Fab, now neither team score plz

:side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

GOAL TO FABREGAS! Yes! A brillaint move up the field! Who put in that cross?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well done Fabregas. 

He's really very awesome this season. 

Arsenal looking dangerous now.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

COME ON ARSENAL!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Arsenal looking dangerous now.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Cmon that was Handball Ref

Hargreaves Handled


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nah that wasnt a handball imo


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Nah that wasnt a handball imo


What they even showed a replay what are you on?

Rooney nearly scored :shocked:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

$.U.B said:


> What they even showed a replay what are you on?
> 
> Rooney nearly scored :shocked:


It was kicked straight at his hand which was low from about 4 yards, impossible to move his hand. No pen.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ball to hand I thought, Ben's cool :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

We have been far more attacking and looking more likely to score, although you can tell we are concious of Man UTD on the break so are not commiting fully, dont think it's worth it either really, a draw out of this game would be a great result.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Killer K said:


> We have been far more attacking and looking more likely to score, although you can tell we are concious of Man UTD on the break so are not commiting fully, dont think it's worth it either really, *a draw out of this game would be a great result.*


Jynxed. 

2-1 United, Ronaldo. Not deserved for the team or the player really.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

^^ Thats rubbish we have been the better side in the first half and parts of the second half.

Lets keep the lead now .


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!! God damn I'm pissed off. A draw had to do but that is the worst result I could have thought.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> ^^ Thats rubbish we have been the better side in the first half and parts of the second half.
> 
> Lets keep the lead now .


Take the tinted specs off mate. They've been far better, first half and second. PLaying much better fotball and always looking more likely to score. How well have Tevez, Rooney and Ronaldo played? They've been rubbish. Arsenal have been the one's playing football.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

F.U.C.K.

:no:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

There goes my fucking bet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hate seeing Utd win.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

FABREGAS JUST HIT THE DAMN BAR! It's not their day today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuck off POD, you're a waste of space in this thread. Go discuss this match at soccerforum where people somehow seem to think your ignorant, biased opinion matters.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

That sucks, we deserved something, i still think we could score really, we will more likely through everything into this now.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Rooney had played pretty well actually, We have kept them quiet for the majority of the game and thats why we are ahead.



Destiny said:


> Fuck off POD, you're a waste of space in this thread. Go discuss this match at soccerforum where people somehow seem to think your ignorant, biased opinion matters.


:lmao, Typical Gunner when their team are loosing.

Your team hasnt been as great as people have been saying and they havent been better than us.

Good finish by Gallas, Wouldnt of guessed he is a defender.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

^^

Your an idiot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Fuck off POD, you're a waste of space in this thread. Go discuss this match at soccerforum where people somehow seem to think your ignorant, biased opinion matters.


I love you. 

Looks like United will win this now. Shame, but it means we're the only undefeated team in the league. Woo go us :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Arsenal have looked the more likely to score this half. As usual, Utd have that spurt of luck imo. A draw would of been the better result.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What a weird goal.

Good result now. Gallas


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

POD-MU said:


> Rooney had played pretty well actually, We have kept them quiet for the majority of the game and thats why we are ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had an open goal and a deflected shot, you could hardly claim you have been in front through playing well. 

And Rooney has done nothing all game 


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!

2-2 

Full time, and I got my prediction right


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Fucking get in! I lost my bet but at least the fucking mancs never won


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

They thought it was over, I would mark for Fabregas to score but surely time is up?

FULL TIME 2-2


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killer K said:


> ^^
> 
> Your an idiot.


Nice post mate.

Pitty we couldnt of held onto that. Just shows there isnt anything really between the two teams.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Served2Unitedtbh.

Gallas owns United.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fair result, but honestly when you lead with so little to go we should be winning, very disappointing to throw it away. But a draw will do, but I'm sad to see us not win with minutes to go.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucking jammy ****s.


Would have been worse if we'd lost. I'm alright with a draw, shame we couldn't defend the lead. As you were at the top, which doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

United have never scored in Injury time before have they?

Honestly, if I was a United fan, that's a point earned instead of two points lost. Not many teams will get anything at the Emirates this year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So close to winning too. A draw still a good result but could have been so much better so easily. Great match.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fair result totally, POD please leave this forum and do us all a favour.

Just gutted we couldn't hold on, our defending again at times was wank.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Ugh, we can never hold a lead against Arsenal. 

2-2, brilliant game though.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

That was a really entertaining match and I agree with Stainless, Man U played well and a point isn't a bad result from the Emirates. Christiano Ronaldo's worked goal was a great sight to see. This match has really got me fired up, might stay up and watch some of the other games.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Gallas thank you. Oh my god thank you.

We deserved a win imo but a draw is still as good.

Still Unbeaten


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

good match we were so close to winning but drew it with a late goal like the last time when we lost but draw is fare result i guess


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Pamarot just hit a superb strike from outside the box, Given didn't even stand a chance. I'm glad I chose to watch the Portsmouth vs Newcastle game. :shocked:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

argh even though we got the draw im still dissapointed we deserved the win tbh. We played brilliantly all across the field and we outplayed UTD. Still an alright result and a brill game. 

Hoping Chelsea and Liverpool drop points now:agree: 

Also POD-MU stop talking out of your arse.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea 1-0 up through Lampard. 

Pompey are 3-0 UP against Newcastle already. Game over there. 

Also, I agree with POD leaving immediately.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

3-0 Pompey

Awesome


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea just had a great start to their game they are in 1-0 lead with a goal from lampard they don't look like they are going to drop points


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pompey wtf. 4-3 to Newcastle, I'm calling it now.


Also, I agree about POD.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Chelsea will probably win by another big margin today, judging on the start.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-0 to Chelsea, Belleti with his first for the club

They won't be dropping any points today then.

Pompey have scored another! In the wrong end. OG by Cambell.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea scored another great goal by their right back


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING???


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Cacapa was having a nightmare, had to go. 

Newcastle can't keep a clean sheet to save their lives.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

They've always had problems defensively.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alan Smith should be Newcastle's defence. He doesn't need anyone else to help him, just stick him back there as the only defender.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jesus goals are flying in, looks like chelsea arnt going to drop points


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

No goals for over 5 minutes, whats going on?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

if chelsea, man city, blackburn win their games it going to close gap on the top


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated said:


> argh even though we got the draw im still dissapointed we deserved the win tbh. We played brilliantly all across the field and we outplayed UTD. Still an alright result and a brill game.
> 
> Hoping Chelsea and Liverpool drop points now:agree:
> 
> Also POD-MU *stop talking out of your arse.*


I could say the same to you, you didn't deserve a win and you didn't out play us. A draw was fair and right result, but in the end you were lucky to get that.


----------



## MJD (Jun 14, 2005)

Ah I'm gutted. Two shiity goals against us, better defending and we would have won it. Howard Webb runied the match for me, if a player looked at an oppostion player wrong in was a foul.

And fuck you ruud Guilt, Ronaldo had a nightmare? 1 assist and one goal, how is that a nightmare? He may have been below par but a nightmare? Fuck off.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I could say the same to you, you didn't deserve a win and you didn't out play us. A draw was fair and right result, but in the end you were lucky to get that.


I comletely disagree, we were the ones pushing for the win for the majority of the game, ill admit, you were always going to score when we kept going forward, i could see it coming, but too say we were lucky to get a draw isnt right at all. Draw was a fair result.


BBC Sport said:


> The BBC journalist who got left with the Aston Villa v Derby report is not a happy man. He just swore actually, which is a bit unnecessary.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He wasn't all over the match like he has been in the past, but a goal and an assist will do for me and most people.



Killer K said:


> I comletely disagree, we were the ones pushing for the win for the majority of the game, ill admit, you were always going to score when we kept going forward, i could see it coming, but too say we were lucky to get a draw isnt right at all. Draw was a fair result.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Don't understand the BBC quote thingy, did you fuck up or something?

You were lucky in the way the goal came about in the last minute, pretty simple.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Edited :side:


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Dempsey scoring for Fulham = awesomeness. :agree:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Chelsea are back up to third.

:sad:

And a draw was a fair result but if a team deserved to win, it was us.

Also, I hate the sky sports pundits. They suck.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pathetic first half yet again, we need players back because this formation is bollocks. 

Same old story, no goals in the first half, can't even say we look like scoring, Babel has had our only shot, decent but saved quite easily. 

Garbage.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shite first half, in everyway. The only thing making me feel better is United conceeding in the last minute.

EDIT: I agree about POD :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool just look like Liverpool, I can see you scoring though.

LIVERPOOL WILL WIN 
LIVERPOOL WILL WIN
LIVERPOOL WILL WIN
LIVERPOOL WILL WIN
LIVERPOOL WILL WIN


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fukcing 100% Bullshit. Rafa needs to gtfo not starting Crouch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I told you Crouch wouldn't start a week ago, you should have been prepared!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lmao.

I feel a lot better about our result now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't really, I knew Liverpool wouldn't win, I think most people did.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We should have fucking won, Dirk fucking I can't keep the ball down Kuyt 

Also, I missed going out with a firm of slgs to watch this bullshit


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah but Dirks a hard worker! He knows what he's doing.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I was 80% sure Liverpool weren't going to win, Blackburn are a hard team to beat at home, & plus with Rafa you never know what team or approach you'r going to get.

As for the Utd game, Arsenal didn't do nothing tbh, alot of possession yes, but nothing really came from that.
They were lucky at the end, the second half i'd say we took the game away from them, & we should of came away with the 3 points, weren't to be though, still satisfied with a draw i guess.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Atleast we haven't fallen back on the lead. We have a very easy run until December 15th, well, a quite easy run :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, when it was 0-0 I atcually thought you would lose it.

Just have to be careful you don't drop stupid points against teams like Middlesbrough, you did that quite alot last year I think.

Find it quite amazing that people are saying Chelsea aren't contenders for the title, they're only 3 points behind Arsenal & Utd, & are looking pretty good to be fair. :no:


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Liverpool looked very poor upfront today, Kuyt cannot play as a loan striker and babel seems to be struggling to adapt to the style of the premiership

also a gif from the man u/arsenal game










bound to be a 3rd eye on soccer am next week :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lol I noticed that during the match Bergman.

Something I noticed watching the Blackburn Pool match.

Liverpool were playing with a centre half who can't defend, a central midfielder who can't pass or control the ball, and a striker who can't finish.

That's not a cheap shot or anything, it was just striking during such a dreary game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Lol I noticed that during the match Bergman.
> 
> Something I noticed watching the Blackburn Pool match.
> 
> ...


Based on today's performance, I agree with you 100% there, sadly enough. The sooner Torres, Agger and Alonso return again, the better. All will hopefully be 100% for the United match.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Ste said:


> Based on today's performance, I agree with you 100% there, sadly enough. The sooner Torres, Agger and Alonso return again, the better. All will hopefully be 100% for the United match.


For you guys, agreed :side:

Honestly, I think you would have had much more bite with Crouch starting. Wasn't surprised he didn't, but Kuyt simply is not a lone striker. He feeds off of people, goes deep, goes wide, and that's just not what you need from a lone striker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kuyt doesn't even seem like a striker, even less so this season.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Kuyt doesn't even seem like a striker, even less so this season.


Voronin has looked more competent this season.

Cracking win from Pompey today. It angers me that such a world class keeper plays for such a shit team (Given). 

Saw them scoring, but I thought Newcastle would make much more of a game of it, being at home.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Newcastle are to in-consistent, away & at home, thought they would of sorted that out with Big Sam in charge, doesn't look like it though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> For you guys, agreed :side:
> 
> Honestly, I think you would have had much more bite with Crouch starting. Wasn't surprised he didn't, but Kuyt simply is not a lone striker. He feeds off of people, goes deep, goes wide, and that's just not what you need from a lone striker.



Rafa obviously has some form of stupid grudge against Crouch. That or he is actually an idiot, who won't see how starting Crouch seems so much more logical, especially when there is a loan striker.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I was very suprised Crouch didn't start too, what else does he have to do.

When he came on against Arsenal he made a difference.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Newcastle are to in-consistent, away & at home, thought they would of sorted that out with Big Sam in charge, doesn't look like it though.


They're not that inconsistent at home.

Actually, after checking, they have the 5th best record at home this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastle must have played really bad today, they're usually more than solid at home.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's away from home they normally have issues.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Newcastle are to in-consistent, away & at home, thought they would of sorted that out with Big Sam in charge, doesn't look like it though.


Agreed

he needs to stop playing owen, martins is miles better on current form but yet he starts on the bench :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So...I had to stop listening to Arsenal/Man Utd during the 88th minute.

...

WILLIAM FUCKIN' GALLAS IS JESUS!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Pompey played really well there against Newcastle, showing why they have one of the best away records in the league. Benjani is now deservedly 2 goals clear at the top of the goal-scorers list.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

NCIH said:


> So...I had to stop listening to Arsenal/Man Utd during the 88th minute.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Well if that's so then Louis Saha is GOD for that through ball for our second goal. Brilliant play, I loved it. Tevez was poor, continually went back to losing the ball by trying to be the playmaker when he's clearly not. Rooney & Saha up front works better with the big teams imo. We get a different dimension instead of two of the same. Anyways, another quality Liverpool performance, they and Newcastle are proving to be so inconsistent, and Portsmouth are banging in the goals. Tottenham still in a shambles too, I find that funny. Juande Ramos to get the sack!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

You can't judge the Rooney/Tevez partnership based on todays performance, due to the fact they weren't a partnership, for the most part one of them was covering the left hand side. Saha was great when he came on though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's great to have another option up front for a couple of weeks, as I'm sure that's all it'll be.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Saha deserves to start alot more games now that he's fit again, Tevez has moments of greatness mixed with madness. I don't think anyone else loses the ball as much as he does. To be fair to Rooney/Tevez today though they just couldn't get into their stride today.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Saha deserves to start alot more games now that he's fit again, Tevez has moments of greatness mixed with madness.* I don't think anyone else loses the ball as much as he does*. To be fair to Rooney/Tevez today though they just couldn't get into their stride today.


*Points towards Ryan Giggs.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly. Getting on Tevez's back because of todays game makes no sense at all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm not getting on his back your always too quick to jump to conclusions I'm just saying he tries to do too much and hence has lost the ball numerous times. Giggs does it too, but he's also trying to do too much instead of the simple option. If they cut that out of their game, sometimes we'd not be on the back foot so much against the better teams.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree about Tevez maybe trying a little too hard, causing him to lose the ball a fair amount of time, but I guess that's just part of his game, everytime i've watched him he doesn't stop running.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

With Rafa starting Kuyt, it leads me to believe that Rafa either wants or has a sexual relationship with him.

START CROUCH NEXT GAME, PLZ!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rafa is a fool at time, for sure.

Also, all this changing in opinion about Tevez is quite laughable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree, getting on Tevez back so suddenly again is stupid.

Ronaldo, Rooney, Anderson, Giggs to name just a few tried things that didn't work yesterday and they gave the ball away, where's the abuse for them?

Tevez plays with heart and passion and there is still a lot to come from him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Only positives I can take about yesterday are as follows

Kewell looked like a proper winger. Ran at people, got the ball, made the best passes we had all night and didn't get injured. 

Sissoko was the best player on the pitch, only misplaced one pass, but it didn't matter, cleared everything up well and put in the best tackles so far this season.

Arsenal and United drew 

Chelsea and Arsenal also failed to beat Blackburn, though not scoring some of the easy chances we had must be sorted out.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kewell actually looked decent yesterday. Played like a proper winger and had a good impact. Just needs to stay fit. Similar to Saha with his fitness problems. Good player when fit but no fit enough of the time.*


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

That pisses me off all the talk about Tevez. When he joined West Ham up until he scored everyone was calling him shite. Despite his amazing form for Boca Juniors and Corinthians. He hits form and he becomes a favorite with alot of football fans. Joins Manchester United everyone questioned his ability to team with Rooney he proved that the 2 can play together and has a quite game and everyone turns on him again. Even the best have off games. Just shows you most fans are fickle turn on you after a bad game.(not so much on this site but on others + commentators)


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Whats happened with Saha. Injured again?. Just when I thought he was fit again he goes and gets injured.

Stupid getting on Tevez's back him and Rooney have been a world class pair so far and It can only get better. Alot of players made mistakes yesterday, Including Wes Brown who was just stood there when Fabregas scored.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That was Rio on the line, not Wes.

And since when was Saha injuried again? I no it's only a matter of time till it happens but I've not read or seen anything about him being hurt after yesterday.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Please God make Harry Kewell play like last night from now on :!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rio's awesome on line defending made me laugh, don't know if he thought that was going wide or something but he didn't make much movement to stop it. 

Speaking of injury prone players again, anyone think Kewell might actually be ok now, or is he going to be back on the injury list by december? I really hope he stays fit, partially because I like him as a player, and partially because Babel is better upfront than on the wings.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

No Ino Rio was on the line but Wes was right behind Fabregas and should of been marking him. I was just wondering why he has been on the bench for the last few weeks. Its probably due to Tevez and Rooney playing so well together.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was classic Rio on the line, I just knew he wasn't going to make any effort to get the ball.









Saha only became fit enough to be on the bench yesterday.


----------



## MJD (Jun 14, 2005)

I hate when people complain about footballers giving the ball away when they try something spectacular. You know who should have passed yesterday/ Luke Young. But he didn't so now we have one of the goals of the season.

Nearly every great goal/moment comes from people doing something that if it didn't come off would look stupid. Imagine if Beckham had off done the simple thing against Wimbledon in 1996, or if Giggs had of played the ball wide to Yorke against Aresnal in 1999.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wes Brown could of easily put in a slide tackle and made an effort to stop the shot.

Rio just stuck out his big toe.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I LMAO whilst watching the replay-Best Player in the League had the ball 3-4 secs before he shoots and Rio moves about as fast as a 90 year old women in tesco


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I've cut this down:



> Owen Hargreaves claims Manchester United are still the kings of the beautiful game.
> 
> The champions were within seconds of recording a ninth straight Barclays Premier League win at Arsenal on Saturday before William Gallas struck deep into stoppage-time to earn the Gunners a 2-2 draw which kept them top of the table.
> 
> ...


:lmao

He's not a fan of Arsenal then.

EDIT - I just thought he was being sarcastic and taking the piss.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think you did.....

I think Fabregas was controlled well, except for his goal, but I still think Arsenal played some top football, only reason they didn't do it more was the referee, he never let play go on for more than 45 seconds in the first half. It was ludicrous. 

Hargreaves seems to have taken a real dislike to Arsenal, I'm sure I saw him turn round and say "fuck off" to their fans at one point.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Like how Man U are all over Arsenal for not playing so well on sat where everyone who been watching them play this season know they are playing 5* football pratically week in week out

and whatever they lacked in skill yesterday they made up for in heart


----------



## MJD (Jun 14, 2005)

He says "so-called beautiful" football because of the Aresnal player that elbowed him in the second half. That and it annoys most non-aresnal fans when you have to listen to Andy Gray wank when watching Aresnal, especially fabergas. Yesterday Fabetgas gave the ball away carelessly 4-5 times each time Gray blamed somebody else. When Almunia took out evra in the box neither Sky or the BBC even mentioned it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Cant be arsed moaning at the style we played, but im happy with the result.

The Arsenal fans make me laugh, you'd of thought they'd just won the league :no:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Almunia was shit against Utd, he rushed out of his area so many times & was fortunate he didn't bring one of our players down.

Andy Gray makes me laugh, he goes on so much even Richard Keys has to tell him that they're running out of time, & yeah, he really does seem to love Fabregas, doesn't like to think his done a thing wrong.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson was taking Arsenal's midfield apart in the first half tbh.

Fab is being treated like a god by the media already, he's their new golden boy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fabregas was taken care of the whole game.

But for some reason he was left in the penalty area alone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Fabregas was taken care of the whole game.
> 
> *But for some reason he was left in the penalty area alone.*


Yeah when he really needed to be marked, he wasn't.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Anderson was taking Arsenal's midfield apart in the first half tbh.
> 
> Fab is being treated like a god by the media already, he's their new golden boy.


His goal total is pretty sexual, if we're honest :side: 

He wasn't that good in the matches against us or Utd though, he can easily be marked out of a game now, luckily for Arsenal they have other great players to help them score.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

glad theres no bitterness from hargreaves, especially after he was boasting the day before about how man united would win and show that they're a much better side then arsenal.

also, he says this is game is about winning, and man united didn't win. get over it.

even though i despise him now, i'm delighted that he said it, because man united vs. arsenal feels like a real rivalry again. now i just hope one of the arsenal players comes out and gives him what for


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Cant be arsed moaning at the style we played, but im happy with the result.
> 
> The Arsenal fans make me laugh, you'd of thought they'd just won the league :no:


I would have been as happy as they were. They had just gained a point, and stopped you getting an added advantage on them, it was a very, very important goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm looking forward to Arsenal getting put back in their place, I'm suddenly seeing a load of Arsenal 'fans' again.


On another note Anderson apart from the rolling and the card waving is looking every bit worth the money paid for him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I would have been as happy as they were. They had just gained a point, and stopped you getting an added advantage on them, it was a very, very important goal.


They were at home, and it wasnt an important goal at all, its november for fuck sake.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> They were at home, and it wasnt an important goal at all, its november for fuck sake.


And they were about to lose at home, so it gave them even more of an incentive to need that goal so when they scored it's understandable they'd be delighted.

Also, goals like that change title races, if Arsenal win the title by one point, they'll look back on that game that they grabbed a draw from you in the last minute. 

Also, we got out of title races around about this time, so it's certainly early enough for judgements to be made if they'd lost that, it would have also dented their confidence alot if they lost to you at home.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I'm looking forward to Arsenal getting put back in their place, *I'm suddenly seeing a load of Arsenal 'fans' again*.
> 
> 
> On another note Anderson apart from the rolling and the card waving is looking every bit worth the money paid for him.


what you meaning by that then?

p.s whens the match at old trafford


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I find it quite laughable how little you seem to care about losing a point. A Point could be vital in the end.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> *Scott Carson has revealed his desire to join Aston Villa on a permanent basis once his loan spell expires at the end of the season.*
> 
> The England hopeful moved to the Midlands in a loan switch after Rafa Benitez made it clear Jose Reina was his No.1 at Anfield.
> 
> ...


That would certainly be a brilliant buy for Villa, he's a top young keeper although I do see Liverpool putting a reasonably hefty price on him. If Craig Gordon went for 9M I could see Carson being 6M. I suppose Liverpool fans won't be too worried about his departure, as Reina has plenty more years in him yet. But certainly good news for the Villa faithful, he's the best keeper they've had since Mark Bosnich.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Destiny said:


> he's the best keeper they've had since Mark Bosnich.


What about Peter Enckleman?

If Carson wants to come to Villa, I see no reason why he won't. We've got the funds to make the deal permanent, hopefully he won't cost us too much but even so, it's worth dishing out that money to get a keeper such as him who I can certainly see being England's future No. 1 stopper.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He would be a good buy for Villa, Liverpool don't need him with Reina and Itandje there, so it'd be good for all if Carson stayed at Villa.



> what you meaning by that then?


He means that all of a sudden Arsenal are top of the table (be it on goals scored) all of a sudden, all these so called people who claim to be fans (band wagon jumpers) are coming out of the woodwork. It's true, the past 2 seasons, Arsenal haven't been anything special and now they're back at the top for now, they're being praised by nearly everyone and more and more "fans" are appearing from everywhere.

Anderson was quite good, surprised me that an AM/winger is adapting so well to a central role and tackling fairly well. Apart from the milking of the Cesc yellow, he was quite impressive against good opposition. I wonder if he'll keep Carrick on the bench?

And I've said it once, but Saha's pass was teh sex.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I haven't noticed too many Arsenal bandwagon jumpers, but a lot of people I know are saying "I always knew they were going to come good.", and half of which I'm sure are lying through their teeth. It also annoys me that people are declaring Arsenal are 'back'. We're on a good run, and there's plenty of talent in our squad, but I still honestly can't see us winning the league at this stage. Unless we have ridiculously good luck, which we've had plenty of already this season.

So far this season, I'd say the biggest bandwagon is Man City. At the start of the season I knew one legit City supporter, and know I know heaps of people claiming to 'support' them.


----------



## patrickbatista (Nov 5, 2007)

Im starting to turn RED AND WHITE after seeing cesc FABREGAS play on the weekend, im too embarresed to admit who i really support.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Wigan have elected to sack Chris Hutchings with immediate effect, the Premier League club has announced.*
> 
> Assistant manager Frank Barlow takes charge on a caretaker basis, starting with Sunday's trip to Tottenham.
> 
> ...


Owned.

Was never the right man for the job imo. Assistants taking over as manager never seems to work.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I find it quite laughable how little you seem to care about losing a point. A Point could be vital in the end.


Weve got a point at Arsenal, most people would be delighted.

You should care more about dropping points every other week.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd be worried if we were dropping points to teams like Blackburn. Not so much Arsenal, given that they're our title rivals and are supposed to be equal to us anyway.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> You should care more about dropping points every other week.


:lmao

A point against Arsenal is definetly ok, as long as we don't drop points against teams like Birmingham, Blackburn etc, we'll be fine.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'd be worried if we were dropping points to teams like Blackburn. Not so much Arsenal, given that they're our title rivals and are supposed to be equal to us anyway.


Don't speak too soon. Blackburn are no easy beats.

Also, a point of concern for Arsenal is that Fabregas has already accumulated 4 yellow cards this season which isn't a surprise as he's not the most astute tackler and a fierce competitor, but for him to get four so early on in the season is rather daft. I think it may only be Reo-Coker who's got more yellows so far. Hopefully he can delay getting his 5th until van Persie's back, as otherwise we might struggle in to put the ball in the net.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah you need VP back, you havn't got many goalscorers tbh, Adebayor has a little spell for a few weeks where he often scores, & you'r midfielders chip in with a goal now and again, but other than that, havn't got anyone else really apart from Fabregas & we all know his capable of scoring in almost every game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I actually doubt whether we can rely on Fabregas to bail us out of trouble all season long. He ghosts into the box well, and has definitely improved his shooting over the summer, but not even that merits the hot run of scoring form he's in, and he is bound to slow down eventually. When that does happen I just worry that we might start dropping points, but then hopefully Adebayor can step up to the plate, because I think he's a much better finisher, and a much better player in general than he's been showing recently. A bit of confidence could do him a world of good.

Also, anyone who wants a laugh should check out the awesome fun fact I added to my sig


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Chelsea only have so many fans coz they're used to winning tho... 

I don't see Cesc continuing to bang in goal after goal like he is now, and I can't see Arsenal being top of the table much longer, they've kinda looked a bit off the pace ever since they drummed Slavia. That being said, they'll still finish above Liverpool this season at the looks of Liverpool's horror shows at the moment.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Chelsea only have so many fans coz they're used to winning tho...
> 
> I don't see Cesc continuing to bang in goal after goal like he is now, and I can't see Arsenal being top of the table much longer, *they've kinda looked a bit off the pace ever since they drummed Slavia*. That being said, they'll still finish above Liverpool this season at the looks of Liverpool's horror shows at the moment.


What all 2 games?

To all the Man u fans saying cant see why Arsenal are making a big deal-If Man u equalised in the final Minute on Saturday Fegerson would of smiled so much he would prob have to of had jaw reconstruction to stop himself smiling.

And speaking of 'sir' Alex he should def be whacked with a fine after his comments saturday. Wenger was whacked with a fine for a fair(ish) comment where Fergie's was just pathetic-the goal was scored like 1.30mins after the alleged 'foul' and there were 3 attack in between.:no: 

All the cristcism Wenger gets for being a bad loser and yet since Saturday all we have heard are members of the man u camp bitching.

and Wenger has even admitted arsenal were not playing that well

[/Man u rant]

btw loved the pic of the 'handshake' after the game in the paper today-not even looking at each other, good to see it back like the old days:agree:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

mrchrisieclass, your 'Man u' rants are quite old now, you seem to have one every time you post here.


And it's not 'Man u'.


I agree with the old United/Arsenal rivalry though. I find the United vs Arsenal games are more entertaining when theres something to gain from it, something which you only get in title races. United/Chelsea don't have the same as United and Arsenal.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Destiny said:


> I haven't noticed too many Arsenal bandwagon jumpers, but a lot of people I know are saying "I always knew they were going to come good.", and half of which I'm sure are lying through their teeth. It also annoys me that people are declaring Arsenal are 'back'. We're on a good run, and there's plenty of talent in our squad, but I still honestly can't see us winning the league at this stage. Unless we have ridiculously good luck, which we've had plenty of already this season.
> 
> So far this season, I'd say the biggest bandwagon is Man City. At the start of the season I knew one legit City supporter, and know I know heaps of people claiming to 'support' them.


i seem to remember me being the only person in this thread who was saying arsenal didn't need to buy players and should stick with the current players, and i've had my current sig since before the season started. so if we do win the league you'll have to accept me telling you lot that "i told you so".
and i can still see us winning the league this year. we've faced big tests against liverpool and man united and we've come through still top of the league, we've proved we can beat the small teams and we're not conceding goals first like we used to, we've proved that we can cope with injuries to big players, and we've proved that we've got enough in reserve along time ago.
and i'm not worried about fabregas being suspended, i've got plenty of faith in denilson to step in for him.
and i don't see where we've needed luck. i would call scoring late goals against fulham and man united determation more then i would luck.
people have been writing arsenal off since i was a kid, but i honestly believe that this team will win the league this year, they've taken there time but now they've learnt from there mistakes that they made last season and can beat anybody


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Enigma said:


> mrchrisieclass, your 'Man u' rants are quite old now, you seem to have one every time you post here.
> 
> 
> And it's not 'Man u'.
> ...


mmmm yeah kinda true, you probably guessed i wont be getting the 'Manchester united football club' badge tattooed on my chest

but then again perhaps if they didnt keep giving me material to rant about i wouldn't keep ranting? I mean seriusly biased or not(and i am anti-man u and i admit and even more so i'm proud to admit it) you got to admit Fergies rant was just plain pathetic? If Wengar busted into a rant like that i would pick him up on it, maybe not as harsh but i would of. 

But yeah sorry for showing 'passion' as Mr.G. Neville once said....


and kennedy=god i also backed Arsenal this year infact i rememebr everyone in this thread saying Spurs would finish above Arsenal :lmao Glory days people


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I'd be worried if we were dropping points to teams like Blackburn. Not so much Arsenal, given that they're our title rivals and are supposed to be equal to us anyway.


You dropped points to "teams like blackburn last season" in fact, you did lose to Blackburn I believe, and you still won the title. You also dropped points to the mighty Reading, all teams drop points, but to drop points to Blackburn is nothing to cry about, did they not draw with Chelsea and Arsenal, teams who have since recovered and are in great positions? Yes, they did. 

Not directed at Alex

People writing us off already is stupid, I understand we usually don't challenge BUT

*as written by a member at another football forum *


> Myth:
> Liverpool are worse than last year /shit/ in the same position as last year/ no better/ no closer to winning the league
> 
> League positions after 12 games for the last FOUR seasons (top four only):
> ...


The draws do need to stop, but as soon as we hit some form we'll be right back up near the top again and people will be getting all excited saying we'll challenge again (like the media prematurely did when we thrashed Derby)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We beat Blackburn twice last season, but yeah, I can see your point.

Also, that halving the points thing is pretty interesting.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

KME i have written liverpool off and said its a Arsenal/man u title race and liverpool are a cup team etc but i can't argue with those facts, Liverpool certainly have started well but imo i just cant see the title going to Anfield, its nothing to do with stats and how they been playing its just my gut feeling on that. 

But feel free to rub it in my face if you do win. :agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not saying we'll win the title, just saying our opportunities to do so are much more obvious than any other recent season. Other teams like Pompey, Blackburn and City are playing very well, if they weren't on such great form we'd be above them and our position will look more healthy. 



Enigma said:


> We beat Blackburn twice last season, but yeah, I can see your point.
> 
> Also, that halving the points thing is pretty interesting.


Couldn't remember if you lost to them or not :$ But yeah, you did drop silly points last year (West Ham, Reading [I think] and Boro) 

All teams do it, and we haven't done it quite as much this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal/Utd title race? Are you purposly ignoring Chelsea or what?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> Couldn't remember if you lost to them or not :$ But yeah, you did drop silly points last year (West Ham, Reading [I think] and Boro)
> 
> All teams do it, and we haven't done it quite as much this year.


True, we've lost stupid points this season too. I didn't really think it through before writing about Blackburn :$


And yeah, you can't rule out Chelsea at all - they're only 3 points behind. They're going about business quietly, but they're getting the results.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have had a very hard start to the season. We have an easier run now, hopefully we won't drop any points. If we win our game in hand, and beat United, we'll be level with you. Yeah, we're out of the race.

Also, 2 questions MUF:

a) Aren't you at all bothered that you dropped 2 points in the last minute, I would be.
b) Just wondering, but when did you start going to matches everyweek?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

When is Liverpool/man u?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Arsenal/Utd title race? Are you purposly ignoring Chelsea or what?


Bump for mrchrisieclass.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> When is Liverpool/man u?


Anfield its December
OT is in March.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

15th December, should be unbelievably fucking amazing.


----------



## Flexible_Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

mrchrisieclass said:


> When is Liverpool/man u?


16th December  

First Post  Am avid United Fan and keen follower of the Addicks . Is there many girls around this neck of the woods?

Sarah.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> First Post An avid *United Fan* and keen follower of the *Addicks* . Is there many girls around this neck of the woods?




Charlton are the addicks aren't they?

Ste and Thomas can finally meet up :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

And yeah this site does have a sprinkling of female members.


----------



## Flexible_Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Charlton are the addicks aren't they?
> 
> Ste and Thomas can finally meet up :side:


Yeah I meant Manchester United are my main team and then Charlton I'm quite keen on.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The user called 'Ste' is female, though she likes to pretend she's male for some reason.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Bump for mrchrisieclass.


Chelsea are doing well, very well considering but i cant see them at the top at the end of the season. What they lost is what gives Arsenal and man u the edge-A Great manager. Its very cliche to write them off on that basis alone but when you have their star player slagging them off and on top of that everyone constinly bringing up Mourhino(like me.lol) its kills a team spirit. Towards the end of the season if they are still flying with Arsenal and man u who is going to lead them? I dont think Grant will be able to steer them in the right direction. 

I'm predicting 3/4th

Its the way i look at football, i think stats and peformace is only the half of it, spirit, passion and pressure makes or breaks teams imo-afterall its a sport not a science


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Recently they're playing like a team for the first time in a while, Lampard is flying and so is Drogba, whatever he's saying off the field he's clearly playing for the team when he steps on the pitch. They still might only finish 3rd though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea definitely got written off too early, was rather silly.

Also, what is all this with my gender


----------



## Flexible_Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

Ste said:


> Chelsea definitely got written off too early, was rather silly.
> 
> Also, what is all this with my gender


I doubt anything will come off it but how did you feel about Mourinho being linked with the Anfield job? Can't see you getting rid of Rafa anyway but.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Flexible_Fish said:


> I doubt anything will come off it but how did you feel about Mourinho being linked with the Anfield job? Can't see you getting rid of Rafa anyway but.


If Rafa does nothing promising in the league or anything this season, I would take Mourinho is. Not at the moment, it would ruin our season, but if we don't do well overall this year, it might be time for a new manager, and Mourinho would be brilliant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jose would have to start again at Liverpool, sell all the shit, take his pick of the quality players from Chelsea and then Liverpool would have a more than good chance of winning the league, thankfully I doubt that'll ever happen.


----------



## Flexible_Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

If you don't beat Beskitas tomorrow and then don't win next Premiership game I think the papers will start especially The S*N.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa is rightfully so the media's new whipping boy.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Recently they're playing like a team for the first time in a while, Lampard is flying and so is Drogba, whatever he's saying off the field he's clearly playing for the team when he steps on the pitch. They still might only finish 3rd though.


Yeah they are clearly over their bad patch, i would like to see Man u v Chlsea now considering how well they are playing, last time they played Chelsea were of course just a mess.

and Chelsea are prob the best bet atm to be the first team to beat Arsenal this season but like i said in the above post just cant see Grant steering them to league glory, at least just not yet

and i cant see Liverpool getting rid of Rafa for Mourhino, just the usual paper BS and if they did it would damm insulting to Rafa, who has done so much for Liverpool, to be replaced by his arch-rival.

I'm still wanting Mourhino for England tbh, long shot but hey i can dream


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Flexible_Fish said:


> If you don't beat Beskitas tomorrow and then don't win next Premiership game I think the papers will start especially The S*N.


The fucking ****s will still be on our back if we win.

We will win though, if we don't, it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Flexible_Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

> I'm still wanting Mourhino for England tbh, long shot but hey i can dream


Anyone other Mclaren I'd take well not Souness ¬_¬


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Of course you'll win.

LIVERPOOL WILL WIN 
LIVERPOOL WILL WIN
LIVERPOOL WILL WIN 
LIVERPOOL WILL WIN


----------



## Flexible_Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

Ste said:


> The fucking ****s will still be on our back if we win.
> 
> We will win though, if we don't, it's fucking ridiculous.


With it being at Anfield I'd be very surprised if you didn't win but only won one game there so far this season haven't you?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Three times, we beat Toulouse, Cardiff and Derby.

The 'Liverpool will win' is getting annoying. We should, hopefully :side:

And Rafa isn't rightfully the new whipping boy, he has rotated less than Grant and Ferguson in the last week and is having to deal with off form players and injuries. It isn't all his fault, players have to take blame too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Flexible_Fish said:


> With it being at Anfield I'd be very surprised if you didn't win but only won one game there so far this season haven't you?


Nah, two i think, Derby and Cardiff :side:

edit: I thought capital letters were banned :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Never starting Crouch is his fault, everytime he's on the pitch he looks like he'll do something, yet when Rafa is questioned about him, he gives him fuck all credit.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Never starting Crouch is his fault, everytime he's on the pitch he looks like he'll do something, yet when Rafa is questioned about him, he gives him fuck all credit.


So because he leaves out one player, who has no reputation of changing games, most of the time he should be blamed for the rest of the team playing entirely wank? The team has the potential and a mind of their own, it can't all be blamed on the Gaffa.


----------



## Flexible_Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

I think you should have sold Crouch in the Summer and taken some schmoes for £8 million think you'll be lucky to get your money back now .


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Rafa is rightfully so the media's new whipping boy.


How the hell is it rightful? This rotation talk is hypocritcal nonsense, Fergie rotated i think once or twice less than Rafa last season (would have been less but we rested players for Athens) and we dont see his head on a plate (however fun that may be :side).

Also, the spine of his team had been ripped apart by injuries - 

Agger
Alonso
Torres


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Also, 2 questions MUF:
> 
> a) Aren't you at all bothered that you dropped 2 points in the last minute, I would be.
> b) Just wondering, but when did you start going to matches everyweek?


1. All we deserved was a point, i was shocked that were winning.

2. About 5 years ago.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

KME said:


> So because he leaves out one player, who has no reputation of changing games, most of the time he should be blamed for the rest of the team playing entirely wank? The team has the potential and a mind of their own, it can't all be blamed on the Gaffa.


Agreed.

Playing Dirk Kuyt as a lone striker can be blamed on him, and that is a decision that affects the balance of the entire team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well, I don't think he was a lone striker as such, I think that he was meant to be playing there with Babel, but the way the match started to go he had to drop back to get the ball, and Babel had to go right so Gerrard could get in the middle. 

The key ingrediant to us while Torres is injured is Harold Kewell and Peter Crouch. 



Man Utd Fan said:


> 1. All we deserved was a point, i was shocked that were winning.
> 
> 2. *About 5 years ago*.



Have United ever lost in any of the games you'd been to, and how well do they normally do results wise? (excluding this season and the one just gone)


Also, can't help but think you'd be annoyed at having a result snatched from you in the last minute in a tough away game against arguably the best team in the league at the moment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was pissed as hell but we were lucky to be in a position to be so close to winning the game anyways, Arsenal deserved a point and so did we.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Rafa literally made me LOL earlier, stating that Crouch is a key player.

Asfor Arsenal-Man U, I predicted 2-2 and a late equaliser. A point is good.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Have United ever lost in any of the games you'd been to, and how well do they normally do results wise? (excluding this season and the one just gone)


Blacburn the season before last was the only defeat then i think.

Dont recall us losing many at home, but lots of draws.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 1. All we deserved was a point, i was shocked that were winning.
> 
> *2. About 5 years ago.*


Where the fuck do you get the money? 5years ago I couldn't afford to go to a game every month nevermind everyweek.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

5 years ago I was going every week.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

5 Years ago I went to quite a few matches, a considerable amount more than I get to now  

Oh if only we could be back to 5 years ago


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MUF you've got a season ticket don't you?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

5year ago I could only afford to go once a month. Now I could afford to go every week but with work, not being able to get a ticket or just plain lazyness I go to some of the home games but never travel too far. You can say I'm not a real fan because I don't goto away games but I've got to make money and can't do that on the road traveling and losing money on petrol. 
Couldn't get one for the game at the weekend. 

*MUF* - Do you have a job?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ireland just scored an absoulute scorcher for City, they lead Sunderland 1-0. Hasn't been a great game, but that was a great moment of quality.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> MUF you've got a season ticket don't you?


Oh yes.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Nosworthy was noteworthy side in that game.

Pretty much the only player on the pitch. He didn't deserve to lose. The other 21 (with a slight exception to Richie Dunne, although he lost his man a few times) were dreadful.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Chris Hutchings has been sacked, I might be late but only just read it, sorry iff it's been posted. Not suprised tbh, they shouldn't of sacked Paul Jewell.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm quite sure Jewell resigned. Anyway, I'm not surprised to see either of Sammy Lee or Hutchings gone. I too don't believe appointing assistants, in as managers works well at all.

Also, appointing someone with no managerial experience is also a bad move as Gareth Southgate is showing. He'll be sacked within a month or two.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chris hutchings sacking doesn't come has any surprise now that wigan are in such a bad position
and by way good win for man city they are back in wining ways after the 6-0 drubbing two victories i though they may struggle a bit


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Rising said:


> chris hutchings sacking doesn't come has any surprise now that wigan are in such a bad position
> and by way good win for man city they are back in wining ways after the 6-0 drubbing two victories i though they may struggle a bit


Chris Hutchings was bound to be fired from day one. Never saw him as the manager type. Many people may think that having an assistant manager take the helms is more beneficial than appointing a new manager altogether. Simply not true. Manager and assistant manager are two entirely different jobs, and very few people can handle the switch. Chris is not one of those men.

And as for Man City, no real surprise there. I think the players would have just put it down to a bad day against a strong opponent in Chelsea. Much like Pompey would have done after their performance against Arsenal earlier this year


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *United and Arsenal may have shared the points at the Emirates last weekend but Sir Alex insists the Reds emerged from the trip to North London with one valuable advantage.*
> 
> Indeed, the Reds' boss says his troops will go into Sunday's clash with Blackburn Rovers full of confidence in their ability to go all the way in this season's title race.
> 
> ...


I think that's a good point. We're still the champions, and if teams like Arsenal celebrate that much after getting a draw, then we must be pretty good.

I'm interested in this Arsenal team. They have immensely huge potential, and if I'm honest, I can see them doing very well. But our team's young and just as good. Arsenal are getting all this attention for having an upcoming and young squad, but look at ours - Rooney, Tevez, Ronaldo, Anderson, Nani, etc, etc. All young, but already all capable of winning things. Rooney and Ronaldo already have won major honours. They've all got years left ahead of them, and it's going to be a very exciting 10 years or so in the Premiership with United and Arsenal IMO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's if both teams keep hold of all the young players and they continue to improve and get better.

I'd agree the fact we have so many young players but instead all the focus goes on Arsenal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

True.


I don't mind that the attention is on Arsenal - more pressure on them to succeed, which is probably good for us, depending on how they perform with the pressure.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal are still the team under pressure at the moment, people are waiting for them to slip up so everyone can see how they cope.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The pressure will be more on as the season goes on obviously. If we play 'game for game' until, say, March, they'll soon have a decent amount of games to play, in the FA Cup, Premiership, Champions League and that game in hand will be a crucial game for them.


Though I shouldn't really be talking about that game in hand. So long as we perform each week, we'll make up ground. I'm more worried about City or Chelsea, who are only 3 points off us.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

The reason Arsenal are getting all the attention is simply cuz people like to talk about something new, as much as the press praise them now when the Gunners do slip up and if they hit a bad patch(which they probably will like most teams do at some point each season) watch the press then slam them every day

And yeah the future is looking bright for the premership if all the players stay with the teams. I like to see some more personal rivaly on the Pitch between Arsenal and man u not just of the pitch

And not meaning to go into another man u rant but i think the whole man u camp are missing the point exactly when it comes to the celebrations after the game. They were celebreating not bcause they drew but because man u thought they had it in the bag after a 81st min goal, Arsenal never say die and scored in the closing seconds spiteing man u, thats what it was all about-Celebrating the fact they p!ssed on their campfire. Spurs did a familair thing when they equalised against Arsenal last season in the dieing seconds


----------



## Flexible_Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

> Sir Alex Ferguson has confirmed that Gary Neville has suffered another setback in his ongoing return from injury.
> 
> The Reds' club captain picked up a minor calf strain during training on Sunday, ruling him out of Wednesday night's Champions League clash with Dynamo Kyiv.
> 
> "Unfortunately Gary's got a little calf strain again," Sir Alex told his pre-match press conference. "It's a real dampener for the boy and us. I don't think it's a long one, but it is a setback."


Ooooooh, Gary. He's become a bit of a Saha.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Did any see the 100 best footballers list published by the Association of Statisticians? A load of bull imo. Basically a list based on stats alone. 

Here's some highlights-

-Pele #1
-Top british Player was Bobby Charlton at #23
-#36 was Ali Daeli...who i hear you ask? well he scored 109 goals in 149 app for iran and thats why he makes the list(which to me confirms its credibilty)
-Quite possibly the biggest Man u legend ever Goerge Best is not in the top 100 yet Gary neville is at #86
-Henry #33
-Beckam #44
-Linekar #56
-Owen#68
-Wayne Brown #56 (In my dreams)

How any list can be without Best is beyond me, as much as i hate Man U i do love Geroge Best-A true footballer imo.

Intresting none the less


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Did any see the 100 best footballers list published by the Association of Statisticians? A load of bull imo. Basically a list based on stats alone.
> 
> Here's some highlights-
> 
> ...


I hope that is based solely on stats, although it's still wierd...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

bbc said:


> *Liverpool Football Club's plans for a new £400m stadium have been passed.*
> 
> The 60,000 capacity ground at Stanley Park has been unanimously approved by Liverpool City Council planning committee after a five-hour meeting.
> 
> ...


Even with the potential expansion it still won't be as big as ours. lawls.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Was hoping they'd say no we can't build it.

Shame.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Looking forward to going to the space shuttle in a few years time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm mixed about the new stadium.

Also, if King Kenny wasn't in the top 10, that list loses credibility.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope they make the new stadium exactly like those pictures from a few months ago.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:hb














In all seriousness, I still LOL at the massive window it's supposed to have at one end, you can see the pitch from outside


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Someone link me to the pics of it, I need a good laugh to see them again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/newstadium/


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still fucking love the new Kop:

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/newstadium/images/2007/edit-0707-STADIUM-in1.jpg


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It looks like a giant inflatable slide.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I kinda feel bad for Liverpool fans, leaving Anfield to go to that, pretty shitty for them.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I kinda feel bad for Liverpool fans, leaving Anfield to go to that, pretty shitty for them.


It's not just Liverpool. I've been looking up new stadiums for American Football, and Baseball that are currently being built...and they're fucking ridiculous.

Whoever these developers are, they need to lay off the cocaine. I'm pretty sure it's just one firm designing these places...but I forgot their name.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's all due to silly Americans.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Blame Canada America.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Right, Platt needs someone do do football vBookies and and help with TNA vBookies. Football on a weekly basis and TNA PPV's so if you understand how odds work and watch football/TNA on a regular basis then PM him.

Anyone can apply apart from POD.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

David are they 2 seperate jobs or would you have to do both TNA and Football, because i'd like to do the Football but i wouldn't be too keen on the TNA PPV's.



> Ochoa: Man Utd move would be exciting
> tribalfootball.com - November 08, 2007
> 
> Club America are ready to sell goalkeeper Guillermo Ochoa to Manchester United.
> ...


I know its Tribal but there are quotes, I haven't seen too much of this guy TBH, but I heard he's supposed to be something special, don't know what this would for Foster and PIG though.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

For anyone interested in the vBookie position doing TNA is not essential.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Then I'm interested. What would we have to do then?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ochoa is a good keeper, I guess Fergie is planning for VDS retiring next season, because Ochoa would be a top replacement, if it happened. I'd still see Foster & Kuscazk playing second fiddle to him easy.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Ochoa is a good keeper, I guess Fergie is planning for VDS retiring next season, because Ochoa would be a top replacement, if it happened. I'd still see Foster & Kuscazk playing second fiddle to him easy.


Probably. I've yet to see him play so I can't judge him, have you seen him play Renegade?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Meh, more talk about Berbatov heading to Utd, I can't see him coming tbh, but iff Ramos continues with the Defoe & Bent partnership like he did at Boro, then you never know.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Meh, more talk about Berbatov heading to Utd, I can't see him coming tbh, but iff Ramos continues with the Defoe & Bent partnership like he did at Boro, then you never know.


it looks unlikely but we need a target man upfront with saha injuries and retirement of ole ,with rossi and smith gone and i think berbatov will be good replacement if we can get him


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

I think we should go get a cheap target man perhaps McCarthy from Blackburn, only because I think the Tevez + Rooney patnership is working so well and there's no point in spending big bucks on a player thats not going to play that often.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Berbatov offers something different imo, but I doubt he'll come, I think we're fine for now.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Berbatov offers something different imo, but I doubt he'll come, I think we're fine for now.


we are fine at the movement but if rooney or trevz gets injured and with injury prone saha we could have some trouble i think we need to get a striker come January


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Don't see us getting Berbatov this season. If we do go for him, it will be at the start of next season.

As for Ochoa, I've never see him play, but I've heard lots of good things about him. If he does come, it will be interesting to see what happens with Foster and Kuszczak.




BBC said:


> Manchester United centre-half Nemanja Vidic has extended his contract with the club until 2012.
> 
> The 26-year-old, whose old deal ran out in 2010, moved to United for £7m from Spartak Moscow in January 2006.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear. In my opinion, he is our best defender.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

great to hear vidic has extended his contract he is one of the best defenders in the world


----------



## Flexible_Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

Now as much as I would loooove to see Ochoa~!~!~! at Man Utd... they already have two great youngish goalkeepers in Kuszczak and Foster. Hmmm.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll happily apply for the VBookie thing :side:

If it isn't already taken :side:

Now, to stop this post being spam, early I know, but this is the team I think we line up with against Fulham:

Reina

Finnan Hyypia Carra Arbeloa/Aurelio

Yossi Mascha Gerrard Kewell

Crouch Babel​
I'd like Torres to play, but I doubt Rafa will risk him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Excellent that we secured the services of one of the best defenders on the planet for another 5 years. Any time he doesn't play we never look as secure at the back.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Ste said:


> I'd like Torres to play, but I doubt Rafa will risk him.


yeah you probably right, i think Rafa will leave him out and after the international break ( ) he should come back fresh...saying that tho spain will want him to play as they need to win.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lol I don't think we ever made any sort of inquiry into Berbatov tbh, all tabloid rumours, but I guess until we hear Fergie say so, it has to be acknowledged I guess. We don't really need him with the form Rooney & Tevez are in, and the fact that Saha now that he's fit, is just as lethal. However, if one of them were to be injured, we all know how Rooney & Saha can get injured, then we might be in trouble. I was surprised to see Saha drop back and take the ball so much against Kyiv, he showed some good touches when he got surrounded for those 3 defenders on the side, and he made some nice passes. It seems the way Ronney & Tevez play has rubbed off into Saha's game too.

Great to hear about keeping Vids, he and Rio have been stellar ar the back since they were thrown together last season, best partnership in England and perhaps Europe, although others might disagree, especially with teams like Milan, Chelsea, Barca etc.

Finally this weekend against Blackburn could be tough, but I think we'll come through. Might not hit 4 goals however. Benni McCarthy will need to be closely watched, as will Santa Cruz.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I dont think Fergie would sign Berbatov at the moment either. We dont need him. We've got Rooney and Tevez in good form and Saha coming back and plenty of attacking threat. Berbs a great player but if he's unhappy at Spurs because he aint playing enough then he's gonna play even less at United. Tabloid Talk

Great news about Vidic too. Quality player and ours for the next 5 years.*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It isn't tabloid talk because Berbatov admitted he wasn't happy at Spurs at this moment, even when his on the pitch he doesn't look bothered, like last night for example.

We won't get him, I don't think Fergie or anyone from Utd has even said they're interested, but the papers etc do really go over the top.

But, iff Saha gets injured, we'll only have Tevez & Rooney, ok they're doing fine atm, but you can't just have 2 strikers when you'r DEFENDING the title.

& yeah, great news about Vidic!


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

You guys can have Kuyt


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Fixtures for this gameweek

Sat, 10 Nov 2007 Derby vs West Ham United 
Sat, 10 Nov 2007 Liverpool vs Fulham 
Sat, 10 Nov 2007 Sunderland vs Newcastle United 

Sun, 11 Nov 2007 Birmingham vs Aston Villa 
Sun, 11 Nov 2007 Bolton Wanderers vs Middlesbrough 
Sun, 11 Nov 2007 Chelsea vs Everton 
Sun, 11 Nov 2007 Manchester United vs Blackburn Rovers 
Sun, 11 Nov 2007 Portsmouth vs Manchester City 
Sun, 11 Nov 2007 Tottenham Hotspur vs Wigan Athletic 

Mon, 12 Nov 2007 Reading vs Arsenal

My predictions for the Liverpool game would be

Liverpool 2 vs 1 Fulham


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Medic said:


> You guys can have Kuyt


He said a striker.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

2 long awaited derby matches this weekend, awesome. I'm predicting bore draws in both though :side:

To be honest I'm actually very nervy about playing Reading at the Madejski Stadium, not an easy place to win for any team, and also with the three successive draws we've had it seems all too familiar and I could see us losing. Although I do take some solace in that Readings defence has been very poor both home and away this season, but the thing with Reading is they either tend to get slaughtered or they fight hard and get a good result, so they're very unpredictable like that.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Medic said:


> You guys can have Kuyt





Man Utd Fan said:


> He said a striker.


:lmao

Yes i did say a striker. 

Yeah, Reading can be a tough place to go one week, however on another week, it can be a walk.
I still see Arsenal winning though, won't be as easy as people are going to make out though.

Edit : Speaking of whether Tevez or Rooney gets injured, Rooneys supposedly out for 4weeks with an ankle injury. :side:..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kuyt scored as many goals in the League as Berbatov last season despite being apart of Rafa's rotation, whilst Berbatov was a permanent starter. Kuyt again has been roatated this season and has scored more than Berbatov. 

So yeah, guess Berbatov isn't much of a striker either.

Speaking of strikers



> Manchester United's Wayne Rooney is out for up to four weeks after sustaining an ankle injury in training.
> The problem also means he misses England's potentially decisive Euro 2008 qualifier against Croatia at Wembley on 21 November.
> 
> In-form Rooney, 22, has just been named Premier League player of the month for October after scoring eight goals in his last seven games.
> ...


What a shame. 

BBC sport suck though, they reported he was injured on the opening day against Fulham, which was last seasons opener, I edited it so it makes sense.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Manchester United's Wayne Rooney is out for up to four weeks after sustaining an ankle injury in training.
> The problem also means he misses England's potentially decisive Euro 2008 qualifier against Croatia at Wembley on 21 November.
> 
> In-form Rooney, 22, has just been named Premier League player of the month for October after scoring eight goals in his last seven games.
> ...




England are out anyway so





> Kuyt scored as many goals in the League as Berbatov last season despite being apart of Rafa's rotation, whilst Berbatov was a permanent starter. Kuyt again has been roatated this season and has scored more than Berbatov.
> 
> So yeah, guess Berbatov isn't much of a striker either


:agree:

This Kuyt hate is getting boring now tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Kuyt hate is pathetic, he has scored more goals this season that the mighty Saha :hb

And Rooney getting injured is nearly as bad as Neville's.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Give Louis five games and all that will change.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I diagree.

:side:

Kuyt won't start tomorrow imo.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Who'd you reckon will start upfront?

Maybe Crouch & Babel, is the mighty Torres fit?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

There's an England friendly today?

Fucking sucks about Rooney. We need Saha to stay fit now more than ever.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sucks about Rooney, he was in the best form of his career IMO.


It's Saha's time to shine baby  
I bet he gets injured. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Who'd you reckon will start upfront?
> 
> Maybe Crouch & Babel, is the mighty Torres fit?


I would suspect Crouch wil start wither either Kuyt or Voronin, Torres is fit but need not be risked. 

Babel will either play on the wings or get a cameo late in the match. 

Ideally I'd like to see

*Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Hyypia - Aurelio

Benayoun - Gerrard - Mascherano - Kewell

Torres - Crouch​*what I think we'll see

*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Arbeloa

Benayoun - Gerrard - Mascherano - Riise

Crouch - Kuyt/Babel *​


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I doubt he'll risk Torres, So i agree, probably Kuyt or Babel starting with Crouch.

Kewell is still a good player imo, just needs games & needs to stay fit, iff he gets injured again like last time, his had it imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Harry is one of the most unfortunate, and badly treated, players ever. He has contracted some horrible illnesses and obtained some really odd injuries that just won't go away. But yet through thick and thin he has stick with us and always puts everything he has into his game. 

He is showing shades of his former self, I saw him totally outsprint a Besiktas player on Tuesday and I thought it was Babel chasing the defender, from a distance. When I saw it was Kewell I couldn't believe had had ran so fast. He has a very serious look on his face all the time now and looks like he is ready to take his surely last opportunity at the club. He is playing like a real winger, takes people on and hugs the touchline before crossing into the box. 

I really do hope he has an injury free season and cements a first team place and signs a new contract, a fit Harry Kewell is something I'd like at Liverpool for the rest of his career.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That team loses any validility, as Babel isn't in it.

I'll post more of my thoughts when I get home later though, I'm not just spamming :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Totally pissed about Rooney, time for the rest of the squad to stand up and be counted.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> That team loses any validility, as Babel isn't in it.
> 
> I'll post more of my thoughts when I get home later though, I'm not just spamming :side:


You a Babel mark now? :side: I <3 him but Yossi has to start on the right, he could play left but he seems to prefer up front, so if I was to put him somewhere, it'd be there with Crouch, as they both combine well with Benayoun.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rooney will be back for the Bolton game on the 24th judging by his previous recovery rate, so Saha will only have to be fit for 1 game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's still a big loss that Rooney is out, but i'm fairly confident Saha can fill in until he returns.

When Saha has had he's chance, it's not as iff he hasn't done well, because he's scored a few times & looked fairly good, just has to stay fit. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont see how its a big loss when he'll be out for 2 games max, were not the champions for nothing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Saha will do what's required, I'm sure of that. And we've got Tevez, who's been very good recently.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Got a day off Tuesday. Means I can go to a Bournemouth match for the first time in 2 months. Look for me on TV. I will be the streaker with "I <3 Benneh" across my bare chest.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, it may not be a big one, but it's still a loss considering the form he was in, that's what I meant.

Like I said though, fairly confident Saha can do the job.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Saha can do the job, it's not as if we're facing world beaters anyways, Blackburn are decent and then Bolton & Derby should be easily done with. Saha has always proven when he's fit he belongs in the team, and knows how to score goals so we'll be right. We ain't the champs for nothing after all.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah - like I said, when Saha has been called upon, he hasn't disapointed.

Just get Blackburn out of the way, who could cause us a few problems but still pretty confident about getting the result, & we have a 'fairly' easy run of games, so it's all good.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah we may not blitz Blackburn, but I'm sure with Saha, Tevez, Ronaldo, Giggs & Nani we'll do fine against Bolton and Derby.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

bad that rooney is injured saha can do that so not a big loss hopefully saha stays fit i am bit nervous about game against blackburn hopefully we can win it


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

sorry for the double post


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ you should. you're at home too


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

pompeyfan said:


> ^^ you should. you're at home too


lol i had bit of network problem here


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

lol, i was referring to your original post, not the second one lol

:rofl:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

pompeyfan said:


> lol, i was referring to your original post, not the second one lol
> 
> :rofl:


:lmao my bad
yea we should win it but blackburn are hard team beat and have a great record against united so i am bit worried


----------



## Jus Allah (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope that Derby will win today against West Ham. They need it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

This whole thread should turn against Tom Ormo, for not wanting a ticket to todays game of me imo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mark Hughes won the manager of the month. Pretty much means United will win tommorow then. Manager wins MOTM and then goes to United and loses. Always happens.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> This whole thread should turn against Tom Ormo, for not wanting a ticket to todays game of me imo.


Oooh. If thats not a heel turn I don't know what is. Booo Tom Ormo!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Just realised how shit Newcastle are. :side:

Sunderland should be winning easily.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

sunderland are 1-0 up new castle are struggling


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

1-1, Newcaslte getting back into the game & looking like going ahead now.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i think it will end in draw if anybody deserves win than it is sunderland they were really good in the first half


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

Draw, Sunderland should of won like they played better. fluky goal by Milner.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Meh, draw was fair in the end, not a great game by any means, but decent.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ben seems dead :side:

In other news, I don't know how I'm going to get through the match today, I am feeling so sick. Oh well, a win will hopefully make me better


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sunderland deserved to win, much more chances to win it. 

Hopefully we win. 

I feel ill. 

Can't type much more...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

See Fulham stealing it at the end, Simon Davies screamer outside the box.


:side:

 3-0 Liverpool tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

3-0 is teh result I'm leaning towards, although we have the capability to completely fuck them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

West Ham are fucking Derby up, 5-0. 

In other small news


We've named an unchanged [email protected][email protected]!!~!~!~!!11!one

No Kewell on the bench so he's probably injured again  or maybe it's just tactical, Babel, Torres, Lucas, Martin and Finnan are the subs. 

Hopefully we win, if we don't at least nobody can blame rotation.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Wednesday won 5-0 tbh.

I marked.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If Liverpool doesn't get the 3 points today, I'll be shocked. Fulham doesn't look like they want to score goals, for the most part.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Good goal from Torres. 1-0 Liverpool.


----------



## bstaple12 (Jan 22, 2007)

2-0 on a penalty from Gerrard. All smiles from me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm glad they got the maximum 3 points today. Although, they could of got the job done without Torres. But that's what Torres is there for, to save matches.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

I thought it would be a pretty comfortable win for the pool today but it was a lot closer than i thought it would be.

3 points is that what all it matters tho.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I was getting anxious and Frustrated. I marked for the Torres goal.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Briliant Torres, world-class goal, the control was awesome.

2-0 good result


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Left it a little late didn't they against a brilliant Fulham side. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel and Torres are match changers, their pace offered everything today. World class finish from Nando too.

Good 3 points in the end, dominant performance but no particularly convincing...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Did Fulham pose a threat or was it just all Liverpool but not creating chances?


----------



## bstaple12 (Jan 22, 2007)

Alot of missed chances for Liverpool while Fulham basically did nothing on offense.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

All Liverpool, but they put 10 behind the ball, Pepe could have got a paper and deck chair out and had a nice nap, we just lacked the finish in the final third until Babel and especially Torres came on.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

So is it fair to say you rely on Torres maybe?

You really need him fit now, he can change a match within seconds like he showed today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> So is it fair to say you rely on Torres maybe?
> 
> You really need him fit now, he can change a match within seconds like he showed today.


We can win without, but players like Babel and Torres are vital yes, we rely on players like them. Their pace and abillity to beat people is what can win games.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Did Fulham pose a threat or was it just all Liverpool but not creating chances?


Fulham came for the point and with only 10 minutes left you thought they were going to get it, but Liverpool managed to break them down and got the deserved the win, no attacking presence from Fulham what so ever and im glad they lost...hate teams playing so negative.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Watching Fulham's attack was painful. They were definitely interested in just a point.

Which is a mentality that I absolutely despise, in any sport.

"You play to win the game" - Herman Edwards. 

I wish that Fulham played to win the match. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Watching Fulham's attack was painful. They were definitely interested in just a point.
> 
> Which is a mentality that I absolutely despise, in any sport.
> 
> ...


No you don't :side: 

By playing that way they stopped themselves being thrashed, they played less negative last year and lost 4-0 to us. 

Their tactics worked well, but it should give us confidence that we broke it down. 

International break now


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

being*

Yeah, drives me mad when teams just come to put men behind the ball.

And yeah KME, almost every team rely on a player, wasn't a negative comment.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shocking performance, really was.

Oh well, we got the 3 points 

Mascha and Voronin were the only two who started who did anything.

Gerrard was shit, eventhough she was there, I don't know what my Mum was watching, saying he was the best player


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Suprised Voronin started, Kuyt was injured wasn't he?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Suprised Voronin started, Kuyt was injured wasn't he?


Nah, just dropped, given him some time out after his bad time against Blackburn. 

Voro was good, his finishing wasn't the best, but he dropped deep and does well with his build up play.

Babel pleased me again, his pace is almost sexual :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel is sexual, I mark for him so much. Only issue with him is his turn, which is a bit too long


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Typical liverpool performance this season.

Voronin kept cracking me up, he really is shite.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, that's why I was suprised he played, don't rate him at all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *Typical liverpool performance this season.*
> 
> _Voronin kept cracking me up, he really is shite_.


*A winning one? Kind of you to say that <3 *

_Yeah, sure, he drops back better than Tevez, and takes less touches, he got 4 assists midweek, not too bad for someone shite._


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Typical liverpool performance this season.
> 
> Voronin kept cracking me up, he really is shite.


I've come to the conclusion that you neither go to any United game, nor watch any other team play, with such laughable statements.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

But Tevez scores, which is the main thing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> But Tevez scores, which is the main thing.


As does Voronin, which is the main thing


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

So does Voronin. He has 4 or something doesn't he, the same as Tevez?


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Voronin goals to games ratio is better then Tevez's

im pretty sure he has more assits as wel...could be wrong about that tho


----------



## Jus Allah (Oct 9, 2006)

I can't believe how weak Derby County really is.
I think they`ll have about 11 points after 38 games


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bergman said:


> Voronin goals to games ratio is better then Tevez's
> 
> im pretty sure he has more assits as wel...could be wrong about that tho


I suspected it would be, they have scored similar amounts and Voronin has had less time on the ptich 

And Voro has 5 assists, I believe that is more than Tevez....


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Derby will be relegated way before the season is over, fact.
They're so poor, their defence is laughable, & why don't they play Earnshaw, didn't even know he was there until last week. :side:

Back onto Voronin, one word ; shit.

Sorry.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I've come to the conclusion that you neither go to any United game, nor watch any other team play, with such laughable statements.


And does your opinion mean anything? Does it fuck.

I've been to more away game this season, than you probably have in your life.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> And does your opinion mean anything? Does it fuck.
> 
> I've been to more away game this season, than you probably have in your life.


 Just sums up that post.

Getting tickets to Liverpool away games is impossible, they all sell out to people who have previously had away tickets.

And I sat in the home fans end for the most vilent derby in England, so 

:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

And that just proves it isnt a violent derby :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It is, more so than anyother in England, anyway, I don't know why I even want to argue it is, not much to boast about.

:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

When you get Pile fans sitting in the Everton end without getting beat up, it proves its not a "hated derby".


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> And that just proves it isnt a violent derby :hb


Either is the Manchester derby's, they just seem violent to Manchester people 'cause Manchester is full of little **** who think there something when actually they are little toerags.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> When you get Pile fans sitting in the Everton end without getting beat up, it proves its not a "hated derby".


There were lots of grown men sitting there, who had scraps. Not even Mancs would start on a teenager sitting in their end.

And I've been to more matches than you have in the end so :hb to you first argument about away matches.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Grow up.

Onto the action, Derby showed why they're going to really struggle to stay in the EPL this season. ANOTHER hapless display, that puts them firmly into the relegation. At this rate, they'll be lucky to make twenty points this season


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> And does your opinion mean anything? Does it fuck.
> 
> I've been to more away game this season, than you probably have in your life.


It means more than yours, oh biased one. 

And he's been to more matches than you have, point? 

As for the Mersyside derby not being _violent_, it is, only reason Liverpool fans are able to sit in the end is the amount of police usually around and the fact that most family's are split between Everton and Liverpool, sitting in the same end is irrelevant.

As for Derby, they'll be lucky to get 10 points, they'll almost certainly get less points than Sunderland did.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

some nice goals from west ham there, Solanos FK was a beauty

Derby's defending was awful tho.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Bergman said:


> some nice goals from west ham there, Solanos FK was a beauty
> 
> *Derby's defending was awful tho.*


Derby were awful, not just their defence


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> As for the Mersyside derby not being _violent_, it is, only reason Liverpool fans are able to sit in the end is the amount of police usually around and the fact that most family's are split between Everton and Liverpool, sitting in the same end is irrelevant.


I find the main reson to be the fact that most intellegent fans enjoy the match and fight after the match. So they don't get kicked out during the match and miss the rest of the game and of course the fighting.

Also I've been to a Manchester United game, and they ran away from us. I remember the day well it was the one where Keane tried to scare Shearer. Hes lucky that he never touched him 'cause alot of geordies had intended to run on and open some ass whip on him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Double post


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ How big of you, a group of hooligans attacking one player who'd taken any of you one on one. How very big of you.

Well I guess Liverpool found out how they can win at home now: Torres. Had he not been there to score that first goal, Liverpool wouldn't of scored at all. And Derby, Derby will struggle to level with the shocking season Sunderland had two years ago.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> *^* How big of you, a group of hooligans attacking one player who'd taken any of you one on one. How very big of you.
> 
> Well I guess Liverpool found out how they can win at home now: Torres. Had he not been there to score that first goal, Liverpool wouldn't of scored at all. And Derby, Derby will struggle to level with the shocking season Sunderland had two years ago.


The arrow is implying you are insulting yourself seeing as it points to your own post....

We scored 8 midweek and won at home without Nando, with a bit more luck we'd have had a least 3 without him today.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Judging from the highlights on MOTD, Liverpool would have won very comfortably if it wasn't for Fulham's great goalkeeper Niemi, he made a superb save from Aurellio's free kick, terrific goal by Torres though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He made the saves look better than they were, Benayoun's shot was well saved, and the save from the free kick, apart from that, & crouch's header, Liverpool didn't do much, deserved the win though, Fulham aren't much upfront.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

the GOTM had some crackers in there

Alex's strike was a stunner but i fancy Nani to win it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd say either Tevez, VP, or Alex.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Craig Gordon is terrible he really is, why Keane spent 9m on him i'll never know, hopefully Keane will see he is useless and puts Ward in goal for a few matches.


We {Sunderland} should of walked it as Newcastle didn't play at all.


Oh and Joey Barton is a filthy *insert rude word* after what he did to Etuhu, hopefully the fa pick up on it and he's handed a ban.


And there is nothing better than sitting in the east stand on derby day :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ It'd take Craig Gordon over Manuel Almunia, however understand your frustration as he certainly doesn't look worth the 9M you spent on him.

And there is seriously something wrong with Joey Barton. I thought Big Sam might have been able to put at lid on him but it doesn't look like it. It's a shame because he's a decent player too but he can never stay away from controversy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL to Ste thinking hes been to more matches than me.

I havent missed a home match in 5 seasons and go to at least a dozens aways a year. Even before i went to every game, i still went to about 15 year from the age of 3.


Edit: You probably have if count you going to watch your rivals every week. No fucking chance id do that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LOL to Ste thinking hes been to more matches than me.
> 
> I havent missed a home match in 5 seasons and go to at least a dozens aways a year. Even before i went to every game, i still went to about 15 year from the age of 3.


Funny you said that, I seem to remember you saying last season, that you and your friend shared your tickets, and KME showed me a post the other day from last season, suggesting you didn't even go to games before last season :lmao

In more serious news, where the fuck is Ben


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Last season me and 5 mates shared 5 season tickets, but i went to every game. And this season we have our own has someone dropped out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:lmao

I laugh when people say things about me going to watch Everton. I go with my friends, who support them, sit in Gladder Street, which is just brilliant, even if just at Halftime. And, I'm a football fan, so I get to go and watch a game of football, with my friends, for little money.

Also, whenever Liverpool haven't been on for years at home, even before Everton, I went to Marine every single week.

The match against Chelsea at the start of this season is the first one I can remember not going to.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You dont even have a season ticket if i remember correctly, so meh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

At Liverpool?

I used to have priority, and go to every game, but now my cousin gave me a season ticket, so I do have that, Row 5, Seat 272, in the Main Stand.

At Everton?

I do, I don't even think I had to pay for it though. It's so cheap anyway, and I only really got it so I could go to the Derby.

At Marine?

Don't even think they have such things.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LOL to Ste thinking hes been to more matches than me.
> 
> I havent missed a home match in 5 seasons and go to at least a dozens aways a year. Even before i went to every game, i still went to about 15 year from the age of 3.
> 
> ...



MUF, if you go to more games than Ste does, how can you explain only going to 12 games 2 seasons ago (I found the quote about 3 weeks ago in last years prem thread)?



> Originally posted by *Man Utd Fan*
> 
> I've been to plenty, i went to 12 last season


That was in response to you saying United have never lost when you've been and RM saying "you can't have been to many games then "

If you got to as many as you say you do, every single home game and lots of away games every year (not 12, that isn't anywhere near as much as you make out) then surely United must've lost more than you suggest?


That isn't even all your home games let alone any away games at all, and seeing as Ste really has gone to every home game for 5 yeas, minus the odd one like the Chelsea game this season, then I think it's fair to say he probably has been to as many if not more than you. I think you are telling porky pies son.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Fuck Yes!!
> 
> My mate can't go the match tomorrow, so he just sold me his ticket for £21!!
> 
> I can't wait, and United have never lost when i've went



That's a quote you made from last season. How could you have been to so many games, United don't win every week 



> I havent missed a home match in 5 seasons and go to at least a dozens aways a year. Even before i went to every game, i still went to about 15 year from the age of 3.


So United have never lost at home


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Last season? Dont recall saying that, and dont know why i would.

United have lost about 6 times at home when ive went, twice to liverpoool i think, Arsenal, Blackburn and a couple of others.

Away from home is a differant story, so many shit journeys home.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Last season? Dont recall saying that, and dont know why i would.
> 
> United have lost about 6 times at home when ive went, twice to liverpoool i think, Arsenal, Blackburn and a couple of others.
> 
> Away from home is a differant story, so many shit journeys home.


So United have only lost at home 6 times in 5 years? 

I doubt it.

You also claimed before the game against Arsenal last season at home, your Dad got you a ticket for free or something, if you went to every game, why would you not be going before you Dad got you a ticket?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Last season? Dont recall saying that, and dont know why i would.
> 
> United have lost about 6 times at home when ive went, twice to liverpoool i think, Arsenal, Blackburn and a couple of others.
> 
> Away from home is a differant story, so many shit journeys home.


Well they were your words, if I give you a link to the thread you can check if you like 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...p-carling-cup-discussion-thread-06-07-a.html- In there somewhere, don't remember the page number.

I also asked you about this before and you said you only lost to Blackburn before the season just gone, you didn't even achnowledge the 2 times you lost to us... (the Arsenal loss doesn't count as you hadn't played them when the post I quoted was made) 

You were either lying then, or are lying now.

Onto the football for today I think Pompey and City will be the game to watch and will finish in a 1-1 draw. I think United, Arsenal and Chelsea will all win, Tottenham will scrape a win and I fancy Aston Villa to win the derby 2-0 against Birmingham. 

Anyone else's thoughts


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Does it really matter which games MUF has been to? Doesn't make his opinion any more/less valid.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Does it really matter which games MUF has been to? Doesn't make his opinion any more/less valid.


Not about his opinion, he came into the thread talking about how he'd been to more games than Ste, and judging by some of his posts in the past it just doesn't really seem true. That's all...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

a) I just find it quite funny he lied about it, and then tried to enhance his opinion by saying he had been to more than me.
b) GTFO
c) Aren't you meant to be at your Girlfriends


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> a) I just find it quite funny he lied about it, and then tried to enhance his opinion by saying he had been to more than me.
> b) GTFO
> *c) Aren't you meant to be at your Girlfriends*


I got the time wrong :$ I'm going in a bit.


Also, my bad, I didn't read how this started, I was just making an assumption. I'll go now. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I got the time wrong :$ I'm going in a bit.
> 
> 
> Also, my bad, I didn't read how this started, I was just making an assumption. I'll go now. :side:



Making persumptions on a forum > your bird.

Also, I'm waiting for a response here :side:


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

From: BBC.co.uk



> The Football Association will look into Joey Barton's controversial challenge on Dickson Etuhu during Saturday's 1-1 draw at Sunderland.
> 
> The Newcastle midfielder went into the tackle with his studs high and clashed with Etuhu in the aftermath.
> 
> ...



Good. 

The tackle was awful and now hopefully the fa will take some action.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

JD Scrubs said:


> From: BBC.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know how he (the ref) missed it tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I thought he saw it and just didn't punish him, but looking back on it if he had seen it he'd have to give Barton a straight red, there was no attempt to get the ball at all. 

Also, Vila lead Birmingham 1-0.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ridgewell scoring the own goal was hilarious.

Birmingham were really taking the game to Villa initially but things have since fizzled out and its been a rather bland game sparing some nice runs down the flanks from Young and De Ridder. Carew done well on his return but he looks a bit lost of match sharpness.

Birmingham look like they need to make a change or two because they don't look too threatening anywhere else but the right flank from de Ridder. Long ball to Jerome isn't working because Laursen is just too good in the air.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Birmingham doing alright at the moment. Slightly unlucky to be behind but goal was very poor. Birmingham's defence, especially Djourou has been awful.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Daniel De Ridder is too good for Birmingham, he could be moulded into a really class player, very fast, good touch and can cross the ball. 

Villa should walk this match, any opportunities Birmingham have are pretty tame.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

birmingham could had two penalties they were unluky and they gave own goal with a defensive mistake


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FORSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL

No suprise that the cross came from De Ridder, 1-1. Still think Villa might nick it.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea are dominating thier game against everton looks like its only a matter of time till they score


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Villa nicked it at the end. Header from Agbonlahor.*_


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We've got a real tough game today, but it'll be interesting to see how Saha and Tevez play.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

And the moral of the story is standing still is sometimes the best option. Agbonlahor stood still on the far post to clear Ridgewell's goal bound header, and then standing still unmarked in the box to nudge in Young's great cross.

Despite Aggy's late heroics, the MOTM is certainly Ashley Young. Always tormenting with his penetrating runs and he's got the final ball too. Fuck Aaron Lennon, this kid should be in the England team. And too think I doubted him at the start of the season :no:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Young's a good player but I don't think he should be in the England squad ahead of players like Bentley and Lennon.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carvalho went off injured for Chelsea earlier, they're dominating the blueshite and will score very soon.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Lennon wasn't quick no one give him a second look. I rarely see him put in a telling cross or pass, he just runs at defenders and does nothing more. Also, he's awfully inconsistent and has games where he hardly features at all. I hardly rate him at all.

And before you come back telling me its the same story with Walcott, yes, I agree. Walcott is nowhere near as good as he's made out to be.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Spur Scum are winning 1-0 against Wigan after Jermaine Jenas bundles in a goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-0. Jenas again, better goal this time, went round Kirkland and rolled the ball home.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Destiny said:


> And the moral of the story is standing still is sometimes the best option. Agbonlahor stood still on the far post to clear Ridgewell's goal bound header, and then standing still unmarked in the box to nudge in Young's great cross.
> 
> Despite Aggy's late heroics, the MOTM is certainly Ashley Young. Always tormenting with his penetrating runs and he's got the final ball too. Fuck Aaron Lennon, this kid should be in the England team. And too think I doubted him at the start of the season :no:


I've been paying attention to him since I saw his brilliant performance on the opening day, best winger in England bare none imo.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Really hoping Everton hang on for a draw.

Is the game on Setanta?

Fuck, 1-0. :side:

I wouldn't go that far & say his the best winger in England. :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Useless fucking blueshite, couldn't hold onto fuck all. Balls to them. 

The game isn't on anywhere either.

2-0 United, Ronaldo with 2. It just gets worse and worse. 

Lennon scored a brilliant volley for Spurs, what was that about him only having speed :hb


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah I just checked.

2-0, 2 goals for Ronaldo.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

can see spurs getting about 5-6 tbh, wigan are just not at the races today.

Edit: Everton make it 1-1 in the last minute, Cahil with the goal.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Fuckin' get in, 1-1.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

CAHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL 

Overhead kick. 1-1. Hold onto that blueshite. plz. Just stoppage time to hang on.....

FULL TIME. Chelsea draw with tha blueshite at home


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Cahill is the injury time king


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Get in Ronaldo, 22 points for my fantasy team already 


Portsmouth v City should be game of the day, both teams in great form and hopefully they don't cancel each other out too much and make it a boring game.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

anyone gonna be watching the Pompy-City game?

fancy a draw in this one, both top 8 teams and both have started really well this season and hopefully they produce a good game today  also have a bit of money (£10) on Utaka scoring the first goal at 12-1 so heres hoping he does


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Get in Ronaldo, 22 points for my fantasy team already


I've captained him too. I would be doing awesomely in my fantasy team this week, but both McCartney and Carvalho had to go off injured


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Everton scored right at the end and sounds like a brilliant goal. 

2-0 up, sweet. :agree:


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Destiny said:


> I've captained him too. I would be doing awesomely in my fantasy team this week, but both McCartney and Carvalho had to go off injured



All my players are playing today and Ronaldo and Keane are the only 2 with any real points at the moment, everyone else is on 1's & 2's.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Bolton's Attendance: 17624

shambles...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bergman said:


> Bolton's Attendance: 17624
> 
> shambles...


Given the style of football they play, I'm surprised they even get that.

Dunn is off, Man Utd will walk it now, and get another two I pressume to continue that 4 goal thing they've got going.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Blackburn have surrised me, didn't think they'd concede 2 in quick succession, they're normally very well organized, they've basically thrown it away already.

Pompey are outclassing City, City have some good individuals, but players like Ireland, Mpenza, Vassel, Samaras and Garrido needed to be dispensed with, when any of them play it leaves City really lacking in some areas, Man Cityy were awful against Chelsea, Bolton and Sunderland and aren't up to much so far today.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Bergman said:


> Bolton's Attendance: 17624
> 
> shambles...



Sunderland got double that for our lowest attendence this season when we played Reading.


Bolton really are in trouble and will be in the championship along with Derby next season.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Top of the league.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

fucking shite. a draw for boro was not good enough at all we need to win these teams like bolton, if we have any chance of survival. As much as it pains me to say it Boro for the drop this season. Hopefully when we get relegated gibson sees what a mistake southgate was and gives him the fucking sack.

Graeme Souness ftw


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Boro will be near the drop at the end of season, I don't think they'll get relegated though.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> I'm pretty sure Boro will be near the drop at the end of season, I don't think they'll get relegated though.



i hope your right. not looking very optimistic at the moment tho.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

if we beat Hereford then we have a home tie against Hartlpool at home in the 2nd round

could have got a better draw but im happy we got a home tie and hopefully we can move onto round 3


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

hmmmm not an easy tie for yas that like lol. being at home tho yas should have the edge.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

First time Leeds have been in round one for so many years.

I expect them to beat Hartlepool if they do beat Hereford.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> First time Leeds have been in round one for so many years.
> 
> I expect them to beat Hartlepool if they do beat Hereford.


yeah we "should" get through into the 3 round, hoping for a big team in the 3 round, could use the money.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm happy for once the Blueshites got a late goal, apart from they'll all come into school calling the shots about how they are the best team on Merseyside


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Top of the league.


After playing 2 more games than L'Arse, who will win tommorow :side: 

Boro should get relegated, just for going to measly Bolton and playing for a draw, that was pathetic.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

KME said:


> *After playing 2 more games than L'Arse, who will win tommorow :side:
> *
> Boro should get relegated, just for going to measly Bolton and playing for a draw, that was pathetic.


i can see us dropping points tommorow actually. reading have an awesome home record this season so i think we're going to struggle.

of course we do have a game in hand, but i'd feel sick having to see united top of the league for at least 2 weeks


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great game, great performance and a great win.

Tim Cahill ftw.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

KME said:


> After playing 2 more games than L'Arse, who will win tommorow :side:
> 
> Boro should get relegated, just for going to measly Bolton and playing for a draw, that was pathetic.



exaclty i 100% agree. you have to go to fellow relegation strugglers and go for a win. simple as


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Indeed. You should really get rid of Southgate now, you had a decent team out today and you played defensively, I don't think Tuncay or Alidiere got a sniff. 

I would bring in Paul Jewell if you get half a chance, he can get teams winning with no money and very few talented players, Boro have some decent players he could work with, but it think he's Wigan-bound. 

You need a new manager quick.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

dav_12345 said:


> exaclty i 100% agree. you have to go to fellow relegation strugglers and go for a win. simple as


Completely random, but are you on Offside Ref forums?

Also, I need to find out whether Liverpool are at home on the day Everton go to OT, my mate said I can have a ticket for 5 quid, and it would be brilliant to go.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You play the day before.

And unless the match gets re-arranged i wont be able to go.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh thank god on both counts then.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/1522403

What a goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wouldn't suprise me if you supported Everton when they played United.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Wouldnt surprise me either tbf. I was supporting blackburn today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Wouldnt surprise me either tbf. I was supporting blackburn today.


Not suprising.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

There was a good fight between our lot and the blackburn fans inside the ground today. Quite of few of their fans were threw out, but none of ours were.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That was slightly random 

Were you involved Thomas?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lovely to see a good bit of violence eh Thommo. Did you break anyone's body parts?

scum

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Very tough of you to come boasting on an internet forum of such an occurance.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I wasnt anywhere near it sadly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You should sit in the Liverpool end when you play us.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I wasnt anywhere near it sadly.


That's a shame, always next time.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Any why i do that?

Id rather wait near lime street where it all kicks off, but you wouldnt know about stuff like that.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

speaking of fighting at football, leeds have some big rep for a fighting gang and word got round that cardiff fans were traveling to hereford for the game and hardly no trouble happend, just a few drunk scuffles.

Disapointed in Leeds tbh, even MK Dons had more balls than them lot and thats saying something


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why, because I like football, and you like fighting 

You must have a very sad life, if you come on a forum, and claim to be some thug, which you aren't. United fans tried something like that against Everton a few years ago, and got absolutely slaughtered.

edit: Leeds fans are brilliant.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *Any why i do that?*
> Id rather wait near lime street where it all kicks off, but you wouldnt know about stuff like that.


Sort that out, love. 

And good on you for wanting to wait where it kicks off, rather than somewhere where you might get your head kicked in :hb 

I remember that sickening story of a lod of United fans beating up the 1 Liverpool fan, that was big and clever, perhaps you'd like the same treatment back? Violence is nasty, Thomas.


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

Ste said:


> Completely random, but are you on Offside Ref forums?
> 
> Also, I need to find out whether Liverpool are at home on the day Everton go to OT, my mate said I can have a ticket for 5 quid, and it would be brilliant to go.


Liverpool are at home to Portsmouth on the 22nd December, while Everton go to OT the next day


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yep we got slaughtered that day, due to being out numbered 10 to 1.

And i have had fights at football games, get over yourself.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wouldn't you prefer to just go and watch the football, or are you as bitter as Everton fans 

Were you in that fight against the Everton fans?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yep we got slaughtered that day, due to being out numbered 10 to 1.
> 
> And i have had fights at football games, *get over yourself*.


Fightin is naughty. Did your parents teach you anything? 

And I think you should get over youself, fighting at football games was never anything to be proud of, seeing as you constantly take jabs at Liverpool for doing a imilar thing on a larger scale.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Of course id rather go for the football, but when you get caught up in things, shit happenes.


KME said:


> I remember that sickening story of a lod of United fans beating up the 1 Liverpool fan, that was big and clever, perhaps you'd like the same treatment back? Violence is nasty, Thomas.


It was nasty.

5 or 6 united fans attacked him, but he shouldn't of said what he did.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Of course id rather go for the football, but when you get caught up in things, shit happenes.
> 
> It was nasty.
> 
> 5 or 6 united fans attacked him, but he shouldn't of said what he did.


According to my sig, most United fans aren;t like you.

Also, no matter what you say, violence is not condoned.

And it was 20 last time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Of course id rather go for the football, but when you get caught up in things, *shit happenes*.
> 
> It was nasty.
> 
> 5 or 6 united fans attacked him, but he shouldn't of said what he did.


Bet you don't have that attitude about Heysel or Hillsbrough. 

If I recall, you said tha he mocked United, don't think that's worthy of a gang beating personally.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont know what this scouser said in the pub but it was racist. Even his mate twatted him.

And i did think he mocked united, but found out later it was much more serious than that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What exactly did he say?

edit: Oh, still don't see why his mate would twat him though, I'd be to concerned about my mate getting attcked by a bunch of wannabe thugs.

WHAT DID HE MOCK??????


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I dont know what this scouser said in the pub but it was racist. Even his mate twatted him.
> 
> And i did think he mocked united, but found out later it was much more serious than that.


And it still took a gang of people to attack him? That's nice, what a kind bunch you Mancs are.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

His mate was half-cast, this liverpool fan was smashed out of his face.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ummm MUF why did you want Blackburn to win exactly?

As for the fighting, it does happen at football but for all the people who watch on TV they can pretend it doesn't happen. Doesn't make it right, Passionate and usually drunk men it does happen and I don't have a problem with that, the organised fights is abit stupid imo.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mancs like their violence.

So was he just racist?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> His mate was half-cast, this liverpool fan was smashed out of his face.


He was drunk? Even less reason for a gang beating, you could have just hit him once and he'd be finished with....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Ummm MUF why did you want Blackburn to win exactly?


I didnt. I was feeding stes sad ego.


KME said:


> He was drunk? Even less reason for a gang beating, you could have just hit him once and he'd be finished with....


Was nothing to do with me.

Drunk people act before they think.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *I didnt. I was feeding stes sad ego.*
> 
> Was nothing to do with me.
> 
> Drunk people act before they think.


Meh, you like to lie about lots of things here.....

Also, was it obvious he was a scouser, if so, any Pub with sense wouldn't have let him stay in.

Also WAS HE JUST RACIST????


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Well he had a liverpool shirt on. The pub was crowded and the lanlord was at the match.

JUST RACIST? thats bad enough ffs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Well he had a liverpool shirt on. The pub was crowded and the lanlord was at the match.
> 
> JUST RACIST? thats bad enough ffs.


I didn't mean it like that, I meant did he only say Racist comments. U simple?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Ummm MUF why did you want Blackburn to win exactly?
> 
> As for the fighting, it does happen at football but for all the people who watch on TV they can pretend it doesn't happen. Doesn't make it right, Passionate and usually drunk men it does happen and I don't have a problem with that, the organised fights is abit stupid imo.


yeah fighting in lower leagues is on the rise again, whether thats good or bad i dont know but myself i think it all adds to football day. I've only been in a couple of fights(shrewsburyscum, Stockport and swindon) and i dont go looking for trouble but i do like to see abit, add's more passion to the game and sticks a middle finger up to the prawn sandwich brigade


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess so. The punch from his mate was totally acceptable, but the attack wasn't. Obviously.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Liverpool never seem to have fights, only really small brawls.

Everton on the other hand are ridiculous, the mayhem against Millwall a few years back was so mad.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Someone on this forum talks a lot of shit


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

On a side note For 3 of the last 4 weekends we've had to change at Manchester Pic and had a walk round the City and OMD the Gashy in Manchester is FINE, it's become one of the best points of our day.

As for the hooliganism I'd say that any PNE matches within a 2 hour distance is coverered with 'Casuals' haha.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is that meant to be a rough area of Manchester?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Liverpool never seem to have fights, only really small brawls.
> 
> Everton on the other hand are ridiculous, the mayhem against Millwall a few years back was so mad.


Everton fans dont mess about when fighting, they take large numbers and usually win.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> On a side note For 3 of the last 4 weekends we've had to change at Manchester Pic and had a walk round the City and OMD the Gashy in Manchester is FINE, it's become one of the best points of our day.


I was in town yesterday afternoon, and fuck me :shocked:


Edit: Double post.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Everton fans dont mess about when fighting, they take large numbers and usually win.


Probably just take the whole of Lower Gwladys, apart from me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Everton fans dont mess about when fighting, they take large numbers and usually win.


Blud no one really cares if your a goon or not, this is a football thread not a thread on people who want the 70's to come back and football to go back to the days of flying DM's and terracing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd love football to go back to the days of Terracing, aslong as the stewards did their fucking jobs.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I was in town yesterday afternoon, and fuck me :shocked:
> 
> 
> Edit: Double post.


We always get back on the train from their depressed :no: Round Preston you have to settle for fit, in Manny the majority are FYN.

Speaking of hooliganism their was abit of trouble with some Southampton and some Manchester lads on Saturday when we was at the station, about 8 SOTON fans we're arguing with 2 or 3 teens in tracksuits.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Probably just take the whole of Lower Gwladys, apart from me.


Someone i work with has a season ticket in that stand. He isnt a scouser, but his dad is.


Killah RKO™ said:


> We always get back on the train from their depressed :no: Round Preston you have to settle for fit, in Manny the majority are FYN


If you think its good during the day, then you seriously need to come to manchester for a night out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Someone i work with has a season ticket in that stand. He isnt a scouser, but his dad is.


He might sit by me :side:

Seriously, very thuggish stand, probably worst than Anny Road, which is probably our thuggiest stand.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Ste said:


> I'd love football to go back to the days of Terracing, aslong as the *stewards did their fucking jobs*.


they are a joke these days. At the conference final 2006 when hereford scored their first goal my mate jumped up agaisnt the barrier and a steward pushed him back, as he went back he shouted fuck off and got thrown out and then Last month my mate was thrown out of an away game cuz was started singing "Get a proper job"....along with like 200 others and he just got picked up and thrown out, pathetic. 

Best was at Birnigham when we at the back and they told us to sit down? Like what harm are we doing seriously?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Urgh, I left for a bit, what gash are you guys talkig about now?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ben gash means gal you do know that rite :side:

Just how hard and cool Thomas is really, what did you think of the game yesterday?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The gash in manchester, you'll struggle to get better tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I have some randomers on MSN from there, and they are ugly imo. Come Liverpool 

Terracing, and disturbingly, Manchester City central Ben 

The stewards at Anfield are always so annoying for making people sit down, suppose they have to be extra vigilante though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The gash in manchester, you'll struggle to get better tbh.


I swear this guy thinks he's a goonie



> The stewards at Anfield are always so annoying for making people sit down, *suppose they have to be extra vigilante though*.


Cant blame them after what the club has been through though


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ 

When we have matches of importance, everyone just ignores the risk of getting kicked out, which is good.

When we score a big goal, people just go jumping over rows infront, so it's just like having terraces sometimes.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> they are a joke these days. At the conference final 2006 when hereford scored their first goal my mate jumped up agaisnt the barrier and a steward pushed him back, as he went back he shouted fuck off and got thrown out and then Last month my mate was thrown out of an away game cuz was started singing "Get a proper job"....along with like 200 others and he just got picked up and thrown out, pathetic.
> 
> Best was at Birnigham when we at the back and they told us to sit down? Like what harm are we doing seriously?


Other week at Sheffield United we'd all had a few drinks, really good day on train and in the concourse before game, on the ground 20 minutes gone and the stewards were having bit of agro with PNE fans not sitting down, so I went for a piss one of them grabbed me and stated they were making an example out of myself locked me out of ground, so tried booting door and broke my toe. Went to complain in the main reception and the steward came round and said it was 'mistaken identity' let me back on only to take me back off for being on CCTV kicking a door, was back in Preston for 6.



Man Utd Fan said:


> The gash in manchester, you'll struggle to get better tbh.


Agreed, Blackburn/Mill Hill for slaggy one's though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Ben *gash means gal *you do know that rite :side:
> 
> Just how hard and cool Thomas is really, what did you think of the game yesterday?


:side: 

I was thinkng more of its other term, it didn't fit in my sentance anyway, but nobody else in the thread talks sense so......:hb I remember someone referring to Stillyan Petrov as gash, so I used it in that sense...

and yes, Thomas is big and 'ard. 

Game was good, nice result, not too clever performance, if the question was directed at me :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The gash in manchester, you'll struggle to get better tbh.


Its all about Watford gal anyway cuz



> Game was good, nice result, not too clever performance, if the question was directed at me


Yeah it was, you could proper view the way Babel changed the game after he came on, and Torres' chest control = : P


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Agreed, Blackburn/Mill Hill for slaggy one's though.


Wigan wasnt too bad last year, the town itself was shite tho.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is gash a word used everywhere apart from Liverpool 

Seriously though, if you want Girls, Liverpool is slag captital of the world


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Its all about Watford gal anyway cuz
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was, you could proper view the way Babel changed the game after he came on, and Torres' chest control = : P


Babel changed the game, too quick for Chris Baird, what a jobber he is. Torres is fairly sexual. 

Speaking of sexual, the gash in Oldham is a cutabove the rest, fucking good stuff over there.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Is gash a word used everywhere apart from Liverpool


Nah Thomas though he was being kool, Ste you've heard Celebrate by Roll Deep, its a strikly LDN word :side:



> Babel changed the game, too quick for Chris Baird, what a jobber he is. Torres is fairly sexual.


Lol tru on both accounts

Watford girl all day man, WGGS =


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel is bangable.

How was that girl at that Party Jamie :side:?????//


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah gash is used everyone, probably doesnt mean the same think tho.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Other week at Sheffield United we'd all had a few drinks, really good day on train and in the concourse before game, on the ground 20 minutes gone and the stewards were having bit of agro with PNE fans not sitting down, so I went for a piss one of them grabbed me and stated they were making an example out of myself locked me out of ground, so tried booting door and broke my toe. Went to complain in the main reception and the steward came round and said it was 'mistaken identity' let me back on only to take me back off for being on CCTV kicking a door, was back in Preston for 6.


LOL sounds like an annoying day. I've never been personally thrown out but most of my mates have at some time or another. At swindown away last yeat at half time all my mates were giving the swindown fans abuse and i was sat down reading my program cuz i was trying to find something out bout a swindon player and i got pulled to my feet and dragged away to outside the ground and was told by a cop i have been spotted with a knive up my sleeve. searched me, found nothing and let me back in. 

My mate would later get thrown out of that game cuz he nicked a curtain tie from a pub before and wore it in and when Hereford took the lead he threw it in the air and it landed on a coppper.lol. Being the great mate i am i took a picture of him being lead away.lol


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yeah gash is used everyone, probably doesnt mean the same think tho.


It can mean slags, load of shit, or "****" :hb 

:side: 

Babel is pretty much > all. Apart from maybe Torrientes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought gash was used to describe a part of a girls body :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Babel is bangable.
> 
> How was that girl at that Party Jamie ?????//


She wined me good blud, i mean woah! But it was shit, all the girls were gettin off with the emo's and I only knew like 5 people there and me and my mate tried to link these 2 hot twins but they got picked up at like 11pm 

Swag party tbh, not even good quality booze, i hate strongbow and peroni 

Do much when u were out?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> LOL sounds like an annoying day. I've never been personally thrown out but most of my mates have at some time or another. At swindown away last yeat at half time all my mates were giving the swindown fans abuse and i was sat down reading my program cuz i was trying to find something out bout a swindon player and i got pulled to my feet and dragged away to outside the ground and was told by a cop i have been spotted with a knive up my sleeve. searched me, found nothing and let me back in.
> 
> My mate would later get thrown out of that game cuz he nicked a curtain tie from a pub before and wore it in and when Hereford took the lead he threw it in the air and it landed on a coppper.lol. Being the great mate i am i took a picture of him being lead away.lol


LOL, At least your's didnt get half of our stand chanting 'We'll never see you again'.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> She wined me good blud, i mean woah! But it was shit, all the girls were gettin off with the emo's and I only knew like 5 people there and me and my mate tried to link these 2 hot twins but they got picked up at like 11pm
> 
> Swag party tbh, not even good quality booze, i hate strongbow and peroni
> 
> Do much when u were out?


Had a fucking horrible night, Friday, only just caught the last train home, or I would have been fucked beyond belief.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What do you get up to on nights out Thomas, you haven't spoken in a while. 

Violence?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Had a fucking horrible night, Friday, only just caught the last train home, or I would have been fucked beyond belief.


Gay 

At least you didnt get caught talking about raping a girl :lmao


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ste said:


> Had a fucking horrible night, Friday, only just caught the last train home, or I would have been fucked beyond belief.











My Friday was shit to.

We should change the title of this thread to 'English Lads Official Discussion thread'.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Seriously, it is quite upsetting mine.



I luv Mickie James said:


> Gay
> 
> At least you didnt get caught talking about raping a girl :lmao


Thanks for making me seem like a sicko to the rest of the thread :$


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Killah RKO™ said:


> We should change the title of this thread to 'English Lads Official Discussion thread'.



I'd mark for a thread called that.lol

so what exactly does gash mean? we call girls 'Skift' in Hereford


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> We should change the title of this thread to 'English Lads Official Discussion thread'.


Agreed :side:



> Thanks for making me seem like a sicko to the rest of the thread


What? Me and these guys i met were laughing about this like 5 year who was mashed-up, she fell down the stairs and we said to this guy "pull her dress down" as a piss take thing and then it just got out of hand and the guy whos party it was' Mum overheard us and dragged the girl upstairs :lmao



> so what exactly does gash mean? we call girls 'Skift' in Hereford


Like the plural of girl, you could say "oi cum on the chirps we link some gash" which is like saying "yeah we'll go on the chrips try and get some girls" 


:side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> I'd mark for a thread called that.lol
> 
> so what exactly does gash mean? we call girls 'Skift' in Hereford


Gash - Formerly known as Vagina, now known as 'Girl'


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Agreed :side:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Me and these guys i met were laughing about this like 5 year who was mashed-up, she fell down the stairs and we said to this guy "pull her dress down" as a piss take thing and then it just got out of hand and the guy whos party it was' Mum overheard us and dragged the girl upstairs :lmao



:lmao

I thought Gash was what Killer RKO said aswell.

Do you reckon we could make such a thread or not :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> We should change the title of this thread to 'English Lads Official Discussion thread'.


I'd mark

Speaking of going out, I should do that now, there is some fat kid hanging outsidde my house perhaps I'll go and knock him da fuck out  

Or I could just go out with mates, or stay in here with you lot :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

We should, we have been o-t for like 3 pages now 

What would RM say?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Nothing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think I know what he'd say. 

He should just join in though, if only he was a youn-un like us :hb

Someone make the thread, we're spamming this soccer thread :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think RM is dead, he aint been active for 2 days :sad:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Serious?  he must be dead

RIP RM

But yeah, that thread should be made.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao

Dead?

RIP RM.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ste said:


> I think RM is dead, he aint been active for 2 days :sad:


If he had been reading the past 5 pages, his head would be bold, we would all be changing the subject to this afternoon's classic encounter between Bolton/Boro, Oh and MUF fan wouldn't be able to view the site for THREE YEARS.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dead.


Laughing at the dead is not kool. 

No gash for u.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

you*

I'm so sorry. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously though, do you people reckon I make such a thread in Word Games and Trivia place?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

MUF should be here, he would add so much to this. Id love to know what he gets up to :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL - what do you Liverpool fans side have against MUF or do you just not like him?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> MUF should be here, he would add so much to this. Id love to know what he gets up to :side:


Something involving violence and sex toys I reckon.

Make the thread Ste, don't know where, but just do it :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah Ste make it :agree:



> LOL - what do you Liverpool fans () have against MUF or do you just not like him?


He's just too hard


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> LOL - what do you Liverpool fans side have against MUF or do you just not like him?


I love him really.

So, about the thread.....:side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Make it, but it'll probably get closed I reckon.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

if enough of us support it it wont get closed

It should go in the anything section


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It best not get deleted, I'd put it in 'anything'. 

It'd be a great thread. Slags, drugs and rock 'n' roll :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-...glish-lads-discussion-thread.html#post5084890


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Blud

Its "sex, drugs and sausage rolls"


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Blud
> 
> Its "sex, drugs and sausage rolls"


My twist on it is much better. 

:side: 

Anyway, thread is made, some guy called Thunderman has posted in there tho...


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

The Americans are going to get us all banned for being 'Racist'.

It's quite funny how Destiny isn't the only guy in this thread not allowed to post in it though. LOL


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good win for United today, pretty pleased. Hoping for a draw or something from Reading tomorrow.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Can't see it tbh, Arsenal will win.

We've got a fairly easy run of games now, Fulham, Derby & Bolton, 9 points there, and another 3 at Anfield, so it's all good.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> We've got a fairly easy run of games now, Fulham, Derby & Bolton, 6 points there, *and another 3 at Anfield,* so it's all good.




RM, if not already dead, will switch when he sees what happened in the last few pages lol

Arsenal will win by a good 2 goals im thinking, when is RVP back


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Why  ??

VP is back in a few weeks I think, i don't think his injury was that bad.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

You listed 3 games, 3x3points = 9 points



And Anfield = fortress


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Can't see it tbh, Arsenal will win.
> 
> We've got a fairly easy run of games now, Fulham, Derby & Bolton, *6 points there*, and another 3 at Anfield, so it's all good.


9 points :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

MUF come in the English Lads thread - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/380680-english-lads-discussion-thread-3.html


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 9 points :side:


You might find i made a mistake adding it all up. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> And Anfield = fortress


John O'Shea NFT


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> John O'Shea NFT


Whats NFT??

That was our only loss there last season, was a fluke anyway :side:


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

just watching MOTD2 now and Wigan are just awful, they really need Paul Jewel back to have any chance of staying up

Koumas is one of there best players and yet he starts on the bench....


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I've got an exam tomorrow but I'm still gonna watch Arsenal play. I'm in the mood to watch some football.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

good victory for man utd yesterday trevez and ronoldo really played well today its arsenal vs reading hopefully reading can get point from the match but most likely it won't happen


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

edit : not again...... sorry for the double post


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Reading can be a hard place to go, but I see still Arsenal winning, 2-0 maybe.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-0. Adebayor, Adebayor and Hleb...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm thinking 3-1 to le Arsenal, can't honestly see Reading getting anything from the game unless they have a blinder, and Arsenal have a stinker.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

1-0 Reading, Doyle with the goal

can see Arsenal slipping up tonight.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm probably just being an idiot, but I reckon it'll be a draw tonight.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can also see Arsenal slipping up, shame I'll be out for it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just for the sheer fact people think they might slip up, they won't 

:side:


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

a question for all you Mancs out there

was listening to Sky Sports News this morning and an article after the Man U v Blackburn game quoted Sir Alex Ferguson saying he thinks that the squad he has this season is the best he has ever had.

so here is the question: is this really the best Man U we have ever seen?

One example i could use would be comparing the 2 most well-known Number 7's to date in an United shirt, Ronaldo and Beckham, personally i would much rather have the first. Even when Beckham was in his prime, he wasn't scoring as many as Ronaldo has been and probably had been creating the same amount of assists. Ronaldo is such a pleasure to watch a well, breathtaking at times, pace and skill which clearly dominates that of what Beckham had, and Ronaldo still hasn't reached his prime.

does the current squad have the ability and experience to win the countless trophies the squad of the 90's did...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Arsenal will win im sure

2-0 Adebayor with both imo


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The squad is still really young, they have the potential to be the best, but right now I don't see how it is possible to say it is the best whenever they have only won one title. The greatest side of all time was the '99 side in my eyes, due to the fact that they achieved the unachielvable.

There are two players that I would like to talk about and their performances so far this season, firstly Patrice Evra. Evra has become the best left back on the planet as far as I'm concerned, strong, quick, defensively sound and a real threat on the overlap, everything that could be wanted in a full back. He is right up there with anyone as our most consistent player so far this season.

I would also like to give Anderson all the praise he deserves. We have seen before how difficult it can be for South Americans, especially the flair type players, to adapt to the Premier League, Anderson however has been sublime for the last several games. Not only for a South American to do this, but for a 19 year old who had very rarely played in central midfield previously to come into Paul Scholes' place and play every bit aswell as the ginger genius is phenomenal. I thought at the time of signing him it was a great bit of business for the future, however I thought he would take about a season at least to adapt to the English game, but ever since he has found his fitness he has been brilliant and a joy to watch. He has made it very difficult for the manager to leave him out and Michael Carrick to get his place back. Long may it continue.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

We're already the best in the prem right now, & we're improving as our squad is very young, & players like Anderson & Nani have great futures.
I'm not sure about the best ever though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I would actually argue we have a better squad at the moment, but I:

a) I have no time
b) No KME to back me up
c) It's probably my biased
d) I'm going out shortly


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I would actually argue we have a better squad at the moment, but I:
> 
> a) I have no time
> b) No KME to back me up
> ...


It's probably for the best that you have those reasons.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I was going to too lol, but I don't want to now, nothing to argue about as what I said is a fact.
Ok that's biased.

I don't know who has the better squad really, I don't think you've got enough players that can provide assists but also score, on a regular basis, in the premiership I'm talking about.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There is no other squad in the league who could cope so well with the injuries we get. No-one.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Totally agree. ^


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Flamini for le arse.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep, right before half-time.

Are you watching it?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*That's been coming but Reading boss Steve Coppell will be disappointed with his side there. And so close to half-time too. You now fear the floodgates will open in the second half.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ade makes it 2-0. 

If only Hleb was greedy for the first goal I'd be nearing my predicion. 

Adebayor will score again.

Edit- Lousy linesman, Adebyor denied a perfectly good goal by th linesmans flag. My prediction is denied again


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> There is no other squad in the league who could cope so well with the injuries we get. No-one.


Seeing as how the spine of out team has been ripped out (Agger, Alonso, Torres and now our POTS Benayoun) and we have our best start to a Premiership season (ever?) since Rafa took over, Id say we've not done badly.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah you've had the best start, & you still trail us by 6 points, so it's not all that good, good by Liverpool standards though I guess.

It shows how poor you've been the last few seaons tbh. :hb


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Seeing as how the spine of out team has been ripped out (Agger, Alonso, Torres and now our POTS Benayoun) and we have our best start to a Premiership season (ever?) since Rafa took over, Id say we've not done badly.


Yes, you have done well. But we have done better. We have had Rooney, Neville, Hargreaves, Scholes, Saha, Ronaldo (3 game suspension), Carrick and Fletcher all out for extended periods so far this season, and have continued to play good, attacking and winning football.

By the way what does POTS mean?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gerrard, Carragher, Torres, Alonso, Agger, Benayoun, Kewell, Arbeloa, Aureli and Sissoko have all missed games, remaining unbeaten in the league despite all this and staying in a healthy position and winning games and having a great defensive record, I think we have coped superbly, Rafa really has equipped us very well, we have at least 2 players who can play in each position.

Maybe United have coped better, but in all fairness most of your problems have come in a more defensive sense recently, which is when your best form has come, you just out score teams despite you maybe having gaps in midfield and defense. At the beginning when you lost attacking players like Rooney and Ronaldo you didn't cope too well at all and didn't perform convincingly when they weren't around. Saha you didn't deal very well without and he changed the match against Sundelrand when he came on. But since then Rooney and Tevez have gelled and Saha is strictly an off the bench player. 

I'll give credit where it's due though, to some extent, you have coped with midfield and defensive issues as of late and certainly have immense strengh in depth.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> Yes, you have done well. But we have done better. We have had Rooney, Neville, Hargreaves, Scholes, Saha, Ronaldo (3 game suspension), Carrick and Fletcher all out for extended periods so far this season, and have continued to play good, attacking and winning football.
> 
> By the way what does POTS mean?


Player of the Season (so far)? 

And we may be six points behind, but we have a game in hand (say what you will about them, if you have played more games than us it becomes obvious you will probably pick up more points). Slip up and we'll be right onto you.



Jonn07 said:


> Yeah you've had the best start, & you still trail us by 6 points, so it's not all that good, good by Liverpool standards though I guess.
> 
> It shows how poor you've been the last few seaons tbh. :hb


Until you won the title last season you hadn't been much to shout about for a few years. Arsenal and specifically Chelsea ran away with it. :hb

We are renowned as terrible starters in the Premiership too.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, in all fairness, you start off bad, & end bad tbh, because you've been nowhere near Utd, Arsenal & Chelsea the last few seasons.

You have to be careful Pompey or Blackburn don't get you'r Champions League spot this year. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'm thinking 3-1 to le Arsenal, can't honestly see Reading getting anything from the game unless they have a blinder, and Arsenal have a stinker.


Most predictable result ever tbf. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> Yeah, in all fairness, you start off bad, & end bad tbh, because you've been nowhere near Utd, Arsenal & Chelsea the last few seasons.


We end well, we're just generally too far off because of a bad start. 

And we've certinly been near Arsenal, finished above them last 2 seasons and only finished one point behind Utd in 2005/06.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

comfortable win from the Gooners, thought Reading would have put up more of a effort tho.


----------



## MattyboyAFC (Feb 23, 2006)

Good result for us to go back on top! First 35mins were fustrating! That result won me £226 on my accumulator!


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Mattyboy said:


> Good result for us to go back on top! First 35mins were fustrating! *That result won me £226 on my accumulator*!


nice one 

who you have on it?


----------



## MattyboyAFC (Feb 23, 2006)

Bergman said:


> nice one
> 
> who you have on it?



Man Utd, Liverpool, Spurs, Arsenal, West Ham and aston villa all to win. Only put on £10. Well pleased. :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's a funny statistic: Carton Cole is currently the top assister in the Premier League with 6, just in front of Arteta, Fabregas, and Elano who are all on 5.

I just find that odd, especially considering he's not even close to being a first teamer at West Ham and he often doesn't start despite all their injuries.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

yeah, i'm dead surprised to actually. i could see he was helping the team a lot with his flick-ons etc. but i'm shocked that he's got more assiss then anyone.

carton 4 england? hey, if alan smith can get into the squad then you don't need to do much to get into the squad


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think i'd like to see him in the England squad tbh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMFAO.

Alan Smith > Carlton Cole. And Smith is just a utility player who has moments of excellence. Vary rare moments. Last season, it was his neat finish against Roma and his near goal against West Ham on the last day of the season. Apart from that, yeah...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

yeah, i know he definitly doesn't deserve to be in the england squad yet, but if he can keep it up for a whole season, you never know.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Completely random, but Mikael Arteta won North West Player of the year, which suprised the fuck out of me.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ste said:


> Completely random, but Mikael Arteta won North West Player of the year, which suprised the fuck out of me.


 Why? He was quality last season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Mikel Arteta is a great player, not suprised.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Here's a funny statistic: Carton Cole is currently the top assister in the Premier League with 6, just in front of Arteta, Fabregas, and Elano who are all on 5.
> 
> I just find that odd, especially considering he's not even close to being a first teamer at West Ham and he often doesn't start despite all their injuries.


Intresting fact, he has only made 4 apps this year 3 as a sub.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Since Fergie belives thr current utd squad is his best, ive decieded to make a team of the best players to play under him.

Schmeical

Neville - Bruce - Ferdinand - Irwin

Ronaldo - Keane - Scholes - Giggs

Cantona - Ruud

best team ever tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good idea, looks good, definetly had to have Giggs Scholes & Keane in there.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd pretty much agree with that team.

Ruud would be the only contentious one probably, due to him only winning one title, but his goalscoring record speaks for itelf.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

yeeee id agree with that team aswell.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ste said:


> Completely random, but Mikael Arteta won North West Player of the year, which suprised the fuck out of me.


So he deserved it, his form last season was brilliant. Much more deserving than any Liverpool player, is that why it surprised you?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> So he deserved it, his form last season was brilliant. Much more deserving than any Liverpool player, is that why it surprised you?


You do realize that United players were also nominated? I'm guessing not. Ronaldo was a nominee for the award Arteta won, and obviously deserved it much more.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ No shit. I knew that, Arteta was simply amazing last season, and he deserved it. Ronaldo was too, and he won something alot bigger, but Arteta was Everton's mistro last season, he lifted when Cahill was out and showed that he's class.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Cahill returning is a big boost for Everton, I think his a very good player, along with Arteta.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ No shit. I knew that, Arteta was simply amazing last season, and he deserved it. Ronaldo was too, and he won something alot bigger, but Arteta was Everton's mistro last season, he lifted when Cahill was out and showed that he's class.


I really doubt you did know originally, judging by how you reacted to Ste's analysis of it. You acted like it was obvious that Arteta would win, then tried to use comparisons to Liverpool players, which is the exact sort of annoying crap that causes arguements here

By your post I can only imagine you think the following. 

Arteta deserved it more than Ronaldo?

No. 

It doesn't surprise you that a few lesser player (Arteta) won over easily the best player in the country (Ronaldo)? 

No again. 

So your original statement made no sense at all, and in fact should be similar to Ste's, since there is no way anyone with a straight face could say Arteta was going ot win it over Ronaldo, Rooney or Gerrard (even if they didn't play well, people vote for the names generally, not the performance). It was just another chance for you to get a stupid jab in at Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah the less cool Ben is right, Renegade looking like a silly sausage again, what a shocker. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm cooler than you sucka  

So, International break now, ghey. 

But afterwards we have Newcastle and I'm hoping to see this team 

*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Agger/Hyypia - Arbeloa

Babel - Gerrard - Alonso - Kewell

Torres - Crouch​*
Their defense is shaky so I expect us to score at least once...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Where's it at?

You'll win either way imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

St James's Park unfortunately. 

I'm hopeful we can win there, our away from has been fantastic this year, the best in the league I think...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Their defence is awful, I forget the players name now, but against Pompey, he was at fault for at least 2 of their goals, & then got subsituted after 20 mins or so.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That would be Claudio Cacapa. Signed fronm Lyon. 

They cahgne their center backs nearly every week and their wing backs as well. They rotate their defense more than we rotate our whole team. 

I'd be very dissapointed not score against them, and when we score first we can generally hang on for a win in most cases.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought Cacapa was a mean defender, well he still is he just had a poor performance. We are at home so I can see a draw, last season we were not beat at home by the so called 'top 4' teams.

I think Torres will beast Taylor(if he plays) all over, I've seen Torres play for years and he loves playing against the big lads with not much speed. But I think Faye(if he plays) could stop Torres making any kind of impact.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo, Renegade, chill.

I wasn't even implying a Liverpool player was better, which imo, Carra was, and maybe Mascha, but, I'll stop there with him, as my dick riding will get called into play.

I thought it was funny that the apparently one of the best players in the world, Ronaldo, didn't win :hb

And ONO, Carragher is out for 2 months. Calamity.

edit: My Mate just lied to me about that


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol, so he isn't out? :angry:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No, he isn't. 



totti10 said:


> I thought Cacapa was a mean defender, well he still is he just had a poor performance. We are at home so I can see a draw, last season we were not beat at home by the so called 'top 4' teams.
> 
> I think Torres will beast Taylor(if he plays) all over, I've seen Torres play for years and he loves playing against the big lads with not much speed. But I think Faye(if he plays) could stop Torres making any kind of impact.


He's a great defender, just piss poor in that game, might have crushed his confidence, being at fault for goals and then going off so early. You beat us last year, but perhaps fortunately so, a slip from Reina in bad whether and a penalty. Hopefull we have already gone over our quota for penalties given away this season, and Reina is far more solid now. 

I think Torres will like playing against any of your defenders really, fast slow, fat, white black, yellow or green I reckon he'd give them a run for their money, Best bet might be Faye, but I don't think he's stop Torres making _any_ impact. Terry hasn't even been able to do that, one counter attack and Torres is away from his man. 

Hopefully we win, a draw is possible, but we need to start turning 1 point into 3 pronto. Hopefully Agger and Xabi will be back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, I was having a heart attack, thank god is was my mate being a tit.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Vidic will have no problem getting in Torres' way.

Who remembers Jimmy Bullard? :side:
He was a good player at Wigan, his been out for so long.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hargreaves is out too.



> Hargreaves ruled out of Austria friendly
> LONDON, Nov 14 (Reuters) - Manchester United midfielder Owen Hargreaves is a major doubt for England's final Euro 2008 qualifier against Croatia after being ruled out of Friday's friendly in Austria.
> Hargreaves, who has been troubled by a long-standing knee injury this season, will remain in Manchester for treatment and his fitness will be assessed after that, the FA confirmed on Wednesday.
> England, who are already without captain John Terry and Wayne Rooney because of injuries and Rio Ferdinand who is suspended, will almost certainly have to beat Croatia next Wednesday to stand any chance of qualifying.
> ...


what have United bought into? Great player, not sure he's ever going to manage to stay fit though unfortunately.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I know, his looked fairly good too when his played, with Anderson.

I don't think he'll be out for too long, we have cover, but that isn't the point tbh, he needs to stay fit. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Like harry Kewell and Louis Saha. All the potential and track record of a superb player, but completely bought down by fitness. 



Jonn07 said:


> *Vidic will have no problem getting in Torres' way.*
> Who remembers Jimmy Bullard? :side:
> He was a good player at Wigan, his been out for so long.


Would out-do him for pace, he's good in the air and chances are if Crouch played Vidic would be with him. And Torres Vs Rio, well, I'd fancy Torres tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surely it's going to be a reserve side on Friday anyways on the huge off chance of Russia not winning on Saturday? Or is that just too logical?

As for Owen, knew it when we bought him but it's clearly quite worrying and annoying just how many problems he's had just since the season started.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I expect they would, but I think Beckham is starting, along with Crouch & Owen, soo, i'm not quite sure.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clever Clown, at least he'll be gone soon.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What a fool, lets sack him now :hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im glad Hargreages is out, dont want any key united feeling the embarresment of what will happen this week.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I can see them keeping McClaren, which is stupid.


Also, this is my 600th post in this thread. All of them, bar maybe 4, have been spam. 600 posts without being banned.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Clever Clown, at least he'll be gone soon.


I find it odd that most of the England squad have been defending him recently, but if you don't make Euro 08, then there is no way he should stay.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I suppose it's the professional thing to do, saying they fully back him, as soon as he blows our chances I'm sure nobody will have any real opposition to him leaving/being sacked


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ True.

I just cannot get over the fact he got the job in the first place, I knew the English wanted a local coach, but there is so much better than McClown.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Big Sam tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think it's like the situation at Boro with Southgate. He was cheap, easy to get and english. No idea how Big Sam didn't get the job, seeing as he left his Bolton post with intentions of going onto bigger things, surely the england job is the promised land for english managers? Obviously not, the aura to it seems to have dissapeared, which is a shame. 

Frankly I'd have rather got someone expensive, difficult to get a foreign, since they are the ones who win you things :hb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If I had to pick an Englishman, I'd have gone for Harry Redknapp. He's a proven old-timer, and has worked with many current England internationals before. He might not be the most professional going around, but no one can deny his managing credentials. 

Also, his major let down in his club managing career has been squad discipline which he wouldn't get managing England, because everyone at that level is hungry to succeed and would commit to the team, and if not, well he can not call them up.

I don't think Big Sam is suited for the job. Although he is an astute tactician, his teams plays negatively, backs to the wall type football which wouldn't suit England.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It doesn't suit Newcastle either, if they played attacking football led by Owen & Martins up front, they'd be better off than they are doing at the moment.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Cant see Big Sam staying at Newcastle for to long...the pressure on every manager that takes the Newcastle Job is to much IMO, the fans expect him to win a trophy in his first season...sorry to break it to you Newcastle fans but that doesn't happen very often, and the fact that one of my friends (who is a Newcastle fan) said to me that if he dosent get them top 6 this season he should go rolleyes is just laughable. 
*
Newcastle last 3 seasons*

2004-05 14th
2005-06 7th 
2006-07 13th 

Big Sam would do well to keep them in the top 10 this season


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Michael Carrick has welcomed the added competition provided by Manchester United's emerging young stars.

Although a Carling Cup defeat to Coventry led to a crisis of confidence in the youngsters Sir Alex Ferguson had placed great faith in, some have emerged from the debacle to re-establish themselves as genuine first-team prospects.

At £17million ($39m), Brazilian midfielder Anderson was always likely to get a second chance to impress but in addition to the teenage arrival from Porto, defensive duo Gerard Pique and Danny Simpson have been singled out for special praise recently.

And Carrick does not believe it is possible to underestimate what a learning experience the hungry, young heroes of the future are going through just now.

"It wasn't that long ago I was in the same position, trying to establish myself," he said.

"I have seen these boys in training for the last year or so and I know how much quality they have got."

"It is just a matter of being patient and making sure you show your potential when you do get the chance."

"There is no better place to learn your trade than here. I am sure they will improve bundles just by having the opportunity to train with some of the lads we have here."

Surprisingly overlooked by Steve McClaren for England duty this week, Carrick is spending a relatively lonely week at United's Carrington training complex along with veteran winger Ryan Giggs, now retired from international duty, and Rio Ferdinand, who is suspended for next Wednesday's Croatia clash.

Paul Scholes would have been there as well had it not been for the knee injury which has sidelined him for four weeks.

However, considering the players who have left for international commitments, it is little wonder Carrick endorses Ferguson's claim this is the best squad of his entire time as United boss.

Considering the first great side Ferguson created landed the domestic double in 1994 and 1996 and the second completed a unique treble in 1999, it was some statement.

Carrick cannot really offer an objective perspective given he has only been at United just over a season following his £18million move from Tottenham.

However, as he casts his eye across Europe's finest, and the clubs United will have to overcome if they are to land a cherished third Champions League trophy, Carrick cannot see a group of players better than the ones he plays with.

"It is one of the strongest squads in Europe," said the Wallsend-born player.

"The cover we have in every position is amazing. We are certainly as good as anyone in that sense, if not better."


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gotta whole hartedly agree with him, our team this season, is excellent. Missing Scholes, Neville, Silvestre, Foster and Park but still, have so much depth and our youngsters are really growing, we do look one of the best in the world.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I honestly can't look past United retaining the Premier League. I know its stupid to call it a forgone conclussion this early in the season, but I can safely say it will take something quite exeptional to stop them. On paper they are just by far the best team in the Premier League, I just hope one of Arsenal, Liverpool or Chelsea can take them all the way.

Also regarding Big Sam at Newcastle, I'm really not sure what to make of Newcastle. With the money they've spent on transfers and wages, they really should be 5th or 6th in the league. Sam is a good manager and although Newcastle the squad and mentality isn't his cup of tea, I still think if they give him time he can bring them forward. They're certainly in a bad slump of form now, but they started brightly and when everyone's fit and they can get into form I wouldn't say a 6th place finish is out of reach. Although if Sam can't get them a top half finish, I think a sacking would then be justified.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Newcastle have been given money the last few years, & have done absolutely nothing with it.

Albert Luque, he was around the 8M mark.
They've brought alot of defenders this season, who don't look too good at all.

I think having Duff back in a few weeks will be a big boost for them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Faye isn't as good as people make him out to be, Cacapa has been struggling to adapt to the Premier League. David Rozenhal looks comfortable when he plays, I think he and Taylor in the backline would be Newcastle's best bet.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, Rozenhal is fairly good, I forgot about him.
I agree, Taylor & him should stay as the CB's, Faye is ok, good enough imo.

They need another player in midfield, like Emre, who can pass the ball & give support to the strikers, they have Joey Barton, but i'm not sure about him.

They're just to inconsistent, iff they weren't i couldn't see why they can't push for maybe 7th or 6th place.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Stop playing Alan Smith on the sides or up front might help, just have him as a mid where he's actually decent.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Faye played very well against Sunderland until he was subbed off. But nevertheless, I completely agree that Rozehnal and Taylor would be the best centre-back pairing.

I'm unsure about Smith. He seems solid in midfield but really nothing great, I'd much sooner have Geremi in centre mid than Smith. I think he plays best as a striker who can hold up the ball, play in other attackers, whilst dropping deep and covering ground to ease the work on other attackers. But even so I've never thought much of him and can't see him retaining his first team spot at Newcastle when everyone is fit.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Geremi has done great at Newcastle, his captain too.
Fair play to him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Apparently not well enough according to Big Sam. He's been dropped for the past 2 or 3 games in favour of Nicky Butt and Joey Barton. But even if he wants to play those two in centre mid, I can't understand how Geremi doesn't even make the first team in either right wing or fullback.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, my mistake ; I thought Geremi was out injured as I noticed he hasn't played the last few games.

From what i've seen of him at Newcastle, his good a good job.
I'm not sure about Barton, his a bit of a hit & miss.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Big 'ugly football' Sam is maybe only a tad bit better than the Clown imo.



Destiny said:


> I honestly can't look past United retaining the Premier League. I know its stupid to call it a forgone conclussion this early in the season, but I can safely say it will take something quite exeptional to stop them. On paper they are just by far the best team in the Premier League, I just hope one of Arsenal, Liverpool or Chelsea can take them all the way.



Yeah pretty much, unless we hit a really bad patch of form or have a huge load of injuries, it's ours to lose.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm confident we can win it again this year, ilke you said, iff we don't have any major injuries or have a prolonged patch of bad form, which is fairly unlikely.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not going to create a different thread about this...

Anyway watching England U-21 vs Bulgaria U-21? 

I'm keeping a close eye on Walcott...



ESPN said:


> Fulham USA. It seems that EPL side Fulham are hell-bent on becoming America's team. Not content with having Carlos Bocanegra, Clint Dempsey, Kasey Keller and Brian McBride on the books -- rumor has it that coach Lawrie Sanchez is now eyeing moves for New England's Michael Parkhurst and Reading's Marcus Hahnemann.


As someone who likes Fulham, I hope they can sign Parkhurst. He's MLS defender of the year, and he's been ultra-impressive as of late. I think he would be nice upgrade over Bocanegra, actually. Hahnemann? Meh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMAO they also have alot of Northen Ireland players too don't forget: Healy, Davis, Aaron Hughes, Chris Baird.

But Parkenhurst is a good defender, can't see him in the MLS for much longer.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Speaking of Fulham, Destiny is quite a fan of Clint Dempsey. 
(Sorry, I just had to bring it up)

On a serious note, Agbonlahor may have picked up an injury in his U21 game.  That would be a massive blow, and just as we get Carew back.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Agbonlahor has been great for you guys so far this season, but we all know how good John Carew is, so you may not miss him as much as you think.

Imagine when Carew, Young & Agbonlahor are all fit, lethal front line Villa will have.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Agbonlahor may be making the headlines, but Villa's real hero is Ashley Young, and although Agbonlahor will be missed, Luke Moore is adequate cover for him.



> Speaking of Fulham, Destiny is quite a fan of Clint Dempsey.
> (Sorry, I just had to bring it up)


Boganegra > Dempsey.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Bocanegra actually.

Eh Luke Moore is pretty standard, no where near as good as Agbonlahor & Carew.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember Luke Moore was being talked about as the next big thing during his schoolboy days, shame he hasn't developed his talent.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Overhyped, and turned out to be a flop. Happens alot to promising players, all thanks to the tabloids dubbing players "The next Wayne Rooney, the next Zidane, the next Henry, the next Ronaldinho" etc.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

'The next Zidane, Bruno Cheryou' is the one who first springs to mind :no: :lmao


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Luke Moore isn't a flop, surely you cannot dismiss a player as a dudd when he's only 21 and still relatively young. The same hype was produced for his brother Stefan. Luke > Stefan.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Neither is gonna amout to anything special IMO, Luke Moore will need to drastically improve to be considered anything decent.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I never bought into the Moore hype, infact I never really noticed it. He's a good player, a flop, hell no, the guy's 21 and when he's playing well he's great.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Luke Moore needs to leave Villa to reach the next level. He should be playing week in week out instead of on the bench for Aggy and Carew. He's a good talent and a future England striker but needs a move.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He was looking promising at the start of last season I think it was, but even since he came back from injury, he's looked off form and not good at all. This season particular he's been poor, his only decent contribution coming from a deflected goal he shouldn't even really claim as his own...

Still, he's got the years in him to improve.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right I'm confusing Moore with Young, now Young is the guy I think is good, Moore I basically know nothing about and don't care for at all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I was wondering why you were praising Luke Moore. :no:

Ashley Young is quality, a guy who can play on either wing plus as a RF or LF, who is young (no pun intended) and quick, makes him a bright one for the future. He played pretty well for England this morning too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Moore needs to develop on his talent and fast. If he does not start to improve, he could see himself becoming a Championship player pretty soon. Villa have a lot of money and could easily go out and buy a Striker at the same level, or better than actually socres goals. I have seen Moore and although good, that is all he is for a few games, then peeters off for a few weeks/months.

If he does nothing significant in the next 18 months, I can't see him becoming a Premier League striker, unless he goes down into the Championship and becomes one with a promoted side.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The funny thing is having watched many Villa games this season, I can safely say that when Moore's been playing he's nearly just as good as Agbonlahor, but things just haven't been going right for him and he hasn't getting the service into feet where he is best off with Villa tending to play into Carew or into space for Agbonlahor or Young. I'll admit he has lacked that killer instinct in front of goal which he has been so renowned for in the past, but with a bit of confidence I see that coming right back, he is only 21 after all.

This season particularly Moore has worked very hard, and had to play a different role than he's used to. He's best as an off the shoulder striker playing very high up, but when Carew was injured he had to come in to his role as a targetman, and I thought he did very well in that role considering, and he actually won everything in the air against Kaboul whilst making good flick-ons and bringing others into play. Also, Moore > Harewood.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Harewood was immense for West Ham once upon a time. No idea why he moved to Villa though, only time he's really been used is as a sub, and he gave away a penalty at White Hart Lane...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Harewood is a Division 1 (Championship) striker personified.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Two seasons ago, he was on fire and was better value than any Villa striker at the time (Baros, Angel, Agbonlahor).


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Indeed, he got 24 in the Championship, then when West Ham got promoted he got 14 in the league, the goal within 50 seconds against Man Utd, the hat-trick against Villa and the winner in the FA Cup Semi Final against Boro. 

He was really good then actually, hasn't been up to much since.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He had a hot streak in Premiership, but then again so have Paul Dickov, Danny Dichio and Barry Hayles. It doesn't mean that they are going to be good enough to play at that level regularly. Once he got out of that "purple spell" we have seen what he is really made of.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He was under injury and fitness clouds, and he was seen as one of the "bad eggs" at West Ham whom were affecting locker room morale, the others being that trash Reo-Coker and Paul Konchesky.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> He was under injury and fitness clouds, and he was seen as one of the "bad eggs" at West Ham whom were affecting locker room morale, the others being that trash Reo-Coker and Paul Konchesky.


Even more reason why he shouldn't be at the top level of English football in all honesty.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Reo Coker, trash? :lmao

People often underestimate the effect that Angel had even when he wasn't scoring too many goals. If it weren't for him, we could've been relegated a few seasons ago.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

For some reason, even when Harewood was firing on all cylinders, I never really fancied him too much. One thing about his game that is good is that he's quick and makes a habit of being in the right place at the right time.

With Reo-Coker, if he could work on his consistency and tackling, he'll be immense. His tackling certainly isn't bad, but he so committed and eager, that unless he improves, he'll notch up a yellow card every other game and give away too many fouls.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pretty much everything about Harewood's game is based around his physique, yes he is quick and togh to shove off the ball. But he has no football brain, lacking in technique and completely lacks consistency. He is like a shit Emile Heskey. Hence why he is a first division striker personified.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

> *Laursen unsure over future
> Villa defender awaiting new contract offer*
> 
> Laursen unsure over future
> ...


Would really suck if he didn't sign on for another season as he has easily been one of the top defenders this season and would be a very valuable asset.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I suppose O'Neill's a bit weary that he may get injured again and also keeping in mind that you've got a quality replacement in Curtis Davies.

It'll be a shame if he leaves because ever since he's returned from injury he's been your best player by a country mile, and I dare say the one of the best player in the Premier League this season. Considering Juve have been linked with Mellberg lately, I could see them coming in and making an offer and he's played with the top clubs in Italy before so it wouldn't be foreign to him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bouma said:


> *Reo Coker, trash?* :lmao
> 
> People often underestimate the effect that Angel had even when he wasn't scoring too many goals. If it weren't for him, we could've been relegated a few seasons ago.


Reo-Coker is shit. I'm sorry, but he truly is. Never understood why he's been talked up as a good player, he's been utter shite since West Ham lost the FA Cup to Liverpool.

And I always liked Angel, he had a few good seasons, but ballanced that out with some less than inspiring ones. He's doing very well for NY Red Bulls atm.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Reo Coker was a good player, the last few seasons he has been completely shit tbh, he does nothing at all & gives the ball away so many times.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Reo-Coker is shit. I'm sorry, but he truly is. Never understood why he's been talked up as a good player, he's been utter shite since West Ham lost the FA Cup to Liverpool.


Nice reasoning :no:



> Reo Coker was a good player, the last few seasons he has been completely shit tbh, he does nothing at all & gives the ball away so many times.


He did play very poorly in the Second City Derby and gave away the ball a lot, and missed a sitter, as well as not winning the ball an awful lot in midfield. But that's been his worst performance all year along with the match against United. They also happen to be the two biggest matches he's played in all year and in both he just seemed to try too hard and I get the feeling he doesn't like the pressure being on him which is hy he was so poor as West Ham's captain after their brilliant first season return to the Premier League.

But for the most part he's been very good this season, and its only random poor matches which brings him down. He's a tough as nuts, tenacious midfielder who wins the ball an awful lot and covers heaps of ground and closes down everyone. He's also very explosive and knows when to make a forward run. Very useful player to have and I'd take him over Flamini anyday, simply because he has a very good future ahead of him, which has been made even better now that he's away from London.

I think sometimes being in a London based club can be very detrimental for some players who can't avoid the distractions. A good example of that would be Jermaine Pennant who hardly improved while at Arsenal but has since greatly improved since leaving Arsenal


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I forget to post this the other day:


> The BBC has issued an apology following complaints made by viewers after an episode of EastEnders, in which a bunch of thugs wreck the Queen Vic pub in a bid to find Jase Dyer (Stephen Lord).
> 
> The following line of dialogue was spoken by regular character Minty, played by Cliff Parisi: "Five years out of Europe because of Heysel, because they penned you lot in to stop you fighting on the pitch, and then what did we end up with - Hillsborough."
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsSeVh68HkY

Awesome


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Already discussed. 

Pretty sad that you find it to be awesome. It was pathetic. And I hope the fucking **** who wrote the description of that video and all the wankers who commented in the way they did get their heads head kicked in. Then hopefully I can come on here and say "MMM, Violence, AWESOME !" Just like you.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its pathetic that people get pissed off by the truth, deal with it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No. 

It's pathetic that people think something stated by a fat actor on a fictional television program is something even considered truth, and it takes something as stupid as that for you to bring this bollocks out of the woodwork again.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ So drop it before we get another lovely MUF vs KME segment plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ So drop it before we get another lovely MUF vs KME segment plz.


He stopped responding, it's already dead. 

I probably shouldn't react, but some goonie beaming about a situation that isn't anything to be pleased about annoyed me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Renegade you really don't have a clue.

For us, Hillsborough is absolutely fucking horrible, and obviously we aren't going to let such comments go to rest.

If someone was to say say to a Man Utd Fan, 'Munich was brilliant' or something, then you would protest, ot's the samr fucking principal.

Sorry for not letting it go, it's just a little bit of a sensative issue to me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I probably shouldn't react, but some *wannabe*goonie beaming about a situation that isn't anything to be pleased about annoyed me.


Fixed :hb

But yeah, why is he allowed to say that?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Liverpool target Javi Martinez admitted to skysports.com that he is attracted to the prospect of playing in England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, another Foreigner.
Is he any good?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Martinez has the potential to be a very good player. He is already a well rounded midfielder in that he isn't a specifically defencive or attack minded player but can do both. I think he should stay at Bilbao for another season or two depeding on how well they do. I don't see why Liverpool would want him though considering how many other midfielders they have at their disposal, and also Lucas is better than him.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I hope he don't go to Liverpool, they have enough Spanish players, but I agree, he should stay in Spain for a little while.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why are we after so many Centre Mids 

Silly Rafa, will probably get rid of Momo for this :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't want Momo to go. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My XBOX360 name will be alarmingly silly if he does :sad:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I think that Momo is Liverpool's best midfielder at the moment tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

3-D said:


> I think that Momo is Liverpool's best midfielder at the moment tbh.


That's a silly thing to say.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

3-D said:


> I think that Momo is Liverpool's best midfielder at the moment tbh.


You're my idol.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

At the moment Gerrard is too inconsistent, Momo has fantastic defensive capabilities, his goal against Sunderland proved he can shoot and all he needs to do is keep away from injuries and he will be one of the best centre midfielders 'Pool have ever had.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with everything said 100%. Brilliantly said.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't get it.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Javier Mascherano is not up to the quality of Momo and Gerrard. I think Mascherano is a mistake by Rafa. ATM Rafa is making some poor decisions, espically with allowing Carson to leave 'Pool for Villa.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

This guy's being serious aswell :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wtf Masch >>>> Momo all day long, I'm honestly speechless. Rly wtf.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I agreed at first, now you're talking bollocks. 

Mascherano is world class. Gerrard isn't really that incosistant , Sissoko can't shoot, 2 career goals for someone who apparently can shoot aint too great.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

3-D said:


> Javier Mascherano is not up to the quality of Momo and Gerrard. I think Mascherano is a mistake by Rafa. ATM Rafa is making some poor decisions, espically with allowing Carson to leave 'Pool for Villa.


 Carson wants to go to Villa. He wants first team football, Rafa would have to be a massive prick if he were to stand in his way.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Selling a player who won't ever start for us for years, when we already have a class keeper with a pretty good one in reserve, for about 8 million is good business. Especially if Carson wants to move.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

3-D said:


> At the moment Gerrard is too inconsistent, Momo has fantastic defensive capabilities, his goal against Sunderland proved he can shoot and all he needs to do is keep away from injuries and he will be one of the best centre midfielders 'Pool have ever had.


Erm..I don't think i agree. :side:



> Javier Mascherano is not up to the quality of Momo and Gerrard. I think Mascherano is a mistake by Rafa. ATM Rafa is making some poor decisions, espically with allowing Carson to leave 'Pool for Villa.


Masch has been one of Liverpools better players this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascha is the best DM in the world in my very baised opinion.

Momo is the 2nd best :side:


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

3-D said:


> At the moment Gerrard is too inconsistent, Momo has fantastic defensive capabilities, *his goal against Sunderland proved he can shoot* and all he needs to do is keep away from injuries and he will be one of the best centre midfielders 'Pool have ever had.


 

made me chuckle.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He must be watching a different Premier League this season, because the last few posts his made have been bizarre to say the least.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Momo is completely awful in every facet of the game except running around tackling people. One of the true duds still playing top four teams which you don't see too often now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Momo makes guys like Fletcher and Flamini look like God's. Only thing Momo does right is tackle, that's it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Momo's a jobber, nowhere near as talented as the mighty Alan Smith.




> *Cristiano Ronaldo and AC Milan's Kaka will be vying for the Ballon d'Or award next month, but the Brazilian ace believes there should be only one winner.*
> 
> Ronaldo was exceptional for the Reds last season, helping to inspire United to the league title and a semi final spot in the Champions League. But Kaka, whose Milan team defeated United in the last four and went on to win the tournament, was voted UEFA Footballer of the Year for 2006/07.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that, but I still think Kaka will take the award.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Kaka probably deserves it this year as C.Ronaldo himself said it, however i don't think he is far away from it Kaka may just edged it. I think the Milan V Man Utd will be the key factor and we all know Kaka was much better in both games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kaka has done shit all this season, but going on last season where it counts, he was excellent in the second half of the season, which is towards where Ronnie's hot form petered out. Can't see Messi getting it, Ronaldo or Kaka.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Steve Bruce has left Birmingham City and is expected to be confirmed as Wigan boss for the second time, BBC Sport understands.*
> 
> Birmingham City are set to release a statement on Monday.
> 
> ...


Eh, saw that coming, what with all the talk as of late. I like Bruce and I don't dislike Wigan, so that's alright. 

Paul Jewell to Birmingham tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Meh, not really suprised he left due to the takeover crap going on.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeh Bruce's future wasn't really certain so i dont blame him going but its not as if he's going to better club.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He was at Wigan at Wigan a few years ago only for short period & did pretty good there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I laugh in the face of that award, if Lionel doesn't win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> I laugh in the face of that award, if Smith doesn't win.


Fixed.


Awards mean nothing anyway, nobody ever agrees with who's voted winner, so it's all pointless. There's been great players who never won Footballer of the Year or whatever.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Messi should get it, but i'm not sure iff i'm honest.

& I agree (^), some players really do deserve it & never get awarded.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Messi is one of the best players in the world so far this season, but he certainly wasn't last season, not even close.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was close, the performances and goals he chipped in with were still class. 

He was very good in the Copa America too. 

If the award was logical, Ronaldo would win it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo should win it, but we've all known for months Kaka's name's all over the silly thing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> If the award was logical, Ronaldo would win it.


Most true statement made so far on the subject.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

But to be honest when governing bodies are involved it often isnt logical.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think niether of the 3(messi, ronaldo, kaka') should win it.

Messi - was keep getting injuries(not major ones) but apart from that he was amazing this season and last season. Which if I'm correct the voting is for 1st january til around mid December but we all know that they only judge from january til the CL final.

KAKA' - Showed great moments last season in the CL but in Serie A hes too inconsistant.

Ronaldo - I'm not going to lie I hate this lad. He scored and assisted afew last season that the only good thing I can say about him. He tries to do fancy trickery when theres on need and loses to much ball.

*FOR ME*

From January til 19th November *ROBINHO* has been the best player on the televised planet. 2 years ago he looked like a good player but missing the finish but last season and so far this season he has been scoring, doing his tricks, entertaining but most importantly doing whats right for the team(passing more) without him for me Madrid wouldn't have won La Laga.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He tries to do fancy trickery when theres on need and loses to much ball.


Robinho does this to an even greater extent.

Anyway, the award lost all merit when Zidane won it in 2003. I find for the most part the winner is usually right (not in 2006 though), but all the other places are hilarious. I'd say Ronaldo's been the best over the past year, but Kaka is also a worthy recipient, and I thinks its inevitable that he'll get it.

Messi may not win it this year, but if Barca win either the league or Champions League this season, he'll probably win the award next year.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm sorry man, but to say that Robinho has had a better year than Ronaldo is not right. He was not an integral part of the championship winning side as he didn't really fit into the direct style of play they were adopting. He also has a bad attitude. Not to mention that the fact that Real are open to offers for the lad speaks volumes. He has been good so far this season but Ronnie has been doing it all year.

Kaka' seems to be almost a dead cert to get it anyway, however Ronaldo has had the best year by far in my opinion. For a winger to be averaging a goal every other game for both club and country speaks volumes, he was part of most of the important moments of our successful season last year and he entertains like no-one else in the premiership. To say that Robinho has had a better year than him must stem from a personal bias.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Robinho has done nothing the last year or so imo.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Ronaldo - loses to much ball.


you sure your talking about the same Ronaldo  he hardly ever loses the ball and always does something with the ball.



totti10 said:


> he has been scoring, doing his tricks, entertaining but most importantly doing whats right for the team(passing more)


Ronaldo has done all that and better.




totti10 said:


> without him for me Madrid wouldn't have won La Laga.


without Ronaldo Man Utd wouldn't have won the Premiership.

Robinho is a good player, but saying that hes has been better then Ronaldo in the past 2 seasons is stupid.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol at Robinho being better than Ronaldo over the past year or so, honestly only personal dislike for Ronny can explain such a statement.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Definetly, Robinho really hasn't done anything, or have I missed something? :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Been Real's best player as of late, so you missed that. 

But Ronaldo has been superior.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Meh, don't watch much Spanish football.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Its also criminal that no Sevilla players are on the shortlist. Renato, Dani Alves and Kanoute have all been immense.

I'm actually glad no Arsenal players are on the list, because it underlines the team ethic in our squad, and that we have good players all round without anyone being particularly great. Also, considering the time frame from which they judge, Cesc shouldn't be on the shortlist anyway.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Dani Alves has been pretty good, I watched a Seville game not long ago, he played great.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7103019.stm

surely he should have hired someone to look after his property while he was away...


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Bergman said:


> Dirk Kuyt has become the fifth Liverpool footballer to be burgled in less than 18 months.
> 
> The 27-year-old striker's luxury home in Woolton was targeted on Thursday while he was away on international duty with home country Holland.
> 
> ...


Hope they didnt take any of his Premiership medals.

No wait thats wrong.....


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It is quite the disgrace that Dani Alves or big Fredi isn't on the list.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Hope they didnt take any of his Premiership medals.
> 
> No wait thats wrong.....


:lmao
Would of thought they'd have mroe protection over their property like Bergman said. :no:


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Apparently they nicked Kuyt's first touch and good looks, but seriously why doesn't he buy a half decent alarm system espeically with the money he's earning unless he gets paid by the amount of goals he scores then I can see why he may be struggling a bit.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

lEEDS 0-1 HEREFORD UNITED

GREAT START FROM THE LADS


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

C'mon Leeds. :side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Jonn07 said:


> C'mon Leeds. :side:


come on support the underdogs!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Cmon Hereford :side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Cmon Hereford :side:


Now thats the attitude!!

Sounds like a good game, Hereford in charge first 15 mins then Leeds took control and have been since, Hereford fans are totally outsinging the Leeds fans, havnt heard one Leeds song on the radio yet

So gutted i'm not there, all my mates are and are saying its amazing, damm my operation:gun:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Sounds like a good game, Hereford in charge first 15 mins then Leeds took control and have been since, Hereford fans are totally outsinging the Leeds fans, havnt heard one Leeds song on the radio yet
> 
> So gutted i'm not there, all my mates are and are saying its amazing, damm my operation


At least you probably didnt have the testicle operation my mate had :lmao he missed half our season :lmao

Good player aswell


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like Leeds, so no offense mate, I want them to win :side:

I want them to get United at home at some point also in the FA Cup ~ :side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

second half bout to kick off, man i'm nervous.lol.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is this on TV?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

nah on hereford local radio, prob leeds radio also


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

MUF will have a field day if Stes scenario happens.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

HEREFORD TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1-0 TO THE BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HEREFORD IS GONNA PARTY LIKE THEY'VE BLOWN UP A DEATH STAR!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Congrats, gutted Leeds didn't get through though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Was it Elland Rd or @ Hereford?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Elland Road.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Just been speaking to my mates(who i know will obv be slightly biased but) they said hereford were the better team again and definlty deserved the win

and best of all Leeds radio has said Hereford were playing like barcalona out there tonight.lol.

so gutted i missed the game but so damm proud of the boys, cant wait till Hartlepool, i'll hopefully will be fit to go to that game


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Just been speaking to my mates(who i know will obv be slightly biased but) they said hereford were the better team again and definlty deserved the win
> 
> and best of all Leeds radio has said Hereford were playing like barcalona out there tonight.lol.
> 
> so gutted i missed the game but so damm proud of the boys, cant wait till Hartlepool, i'll hopefully will be fit to go to that game


you were easily the better team :sad: we just couldn't do anything right, and were we deservedly beaten.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Leeds have been playing well this season, only lost one in League One I'm pretty sure.. so it's a big win for Hereford who are in a lower league I think. I certainly wouldn't have picked them to go over Leeds, so that's a good result.

Good luck to them in the next round.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The game between Bournemouth/Barrow last night was just the funniest shit I have seen. In case you did not know, we drew 1-1 in the first leg and brought them back down here. Max Gradel (on loan from Leicster) came back from a short hiatus. His Mum died in a Car Crash a few weeks earlier. He played. Warren Cummings, a long-term injury and a key team player came back also. Well, we went 1-0 but the crowd were not happy at all. The game went on and by the 80th minute, we were 2-1 down, the crowd were turning against all the players. Then BAM! 92nd minute and a last inute penalty. :lmao

Max Gradel wants to take, some fans behind me, and myself included saying he should in homage to his Mother, then our penalty taker from last Season, Brett "look at my hair" Pitman tries to steal the ball from him. Both men fight, push and the crowd boo. 99% of the North Stand were booing Pitman, begging our Manager to take him off, or for the referee to send him off. The guy is the public enemy so far this season. The guy is such a waste of space. Anyway, Gradel got it and scored. The crowd cheered and some slight chants of "Fuck off Pitman" started filtering out of the North End (our Kop...lol).

Pitman shook the hand of Gradel. (I wonder why). It went to Extra Time and we played shit again. How we were not loseing was beyond me. Barrow were playing dream football. Once again, last minute of injury time, 131st'ish minute and Danny Hollands the legend pops up and volleys it in from inside the box. Crowd goes wild, half the stand filters down to the bottom of the stand, and onto the pitch, then to make things worse with our injury crisis, the referee who had been whistle happy all day sent him off for provocating crowd trouble. Fucking wanker. He looked like Steve Bennett's older brother.

Public Enemy #1 went from just Pitman to Pitman and the referee. Game ended and we went wild. I lost me voice. I joined in and was chanting "Fuck off Pitman" for 20 minutes straight. I still can't talk clearly now.  Great night but fucking insane all the same. We are getting good coverage for the fight on SNN, ala Bowyer & Dyer.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Italy's 2006 World Cup-winning coach Marcello Lippi has turned down an offer to become Birmingham's new manager.*
> 
> City wanted Lippi, 58, to succeed Steve Bruce, who has left St Andrews to take up the managerial reins at Wigan.
> 
> ...


Crazy, why would they think Lippi would go to Birmingham 
Martin Jol turned them down too.

Also, Steve Bruce's move to Wigan's been put on hold, due to 'unforeseen circumstances'.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mourinho is out of a job too, may as well give him a call for another high-profile rejection.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Its just Birmingham trying to get attention. Why would Lippi go to them?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Why would they want to get attention?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What are Birmingham thinking  :lmao

Also, I'm probably going to Newcastle on Saturday


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Vidic should be availble on saturday now, which is great news.

Cant wait, Bolton is the 2nd best away trip in the league.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ste said:


> What are Birmingham thinking  :lmao
> 
> Also, I'm probably going to Newcastle on Saturday


See you there. :hb


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Should be a good game Saturday, I fancy Liverpool to win though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not going now, my punishment for getting a fucking letter home.

I might talk my Mum round tomorrow though, hopefully.

MUF, is Bolton better than Man City, or Anfield?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Manchester United defender John O'Shea has signed a three-year extension to his current contract.
> *
> The new deal means the 26-year-old Republic of Ireland international will remain at the club until 2012.
> 
> ...



He's good cover, and can play everywhere, he's like an Irish Alan Smith.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope he didn't sign that with a view of one day getting into the first team. If he indeed sees out that contract, he could have a whole career without ever playing regular first team football.

I'm glad Arsenal have got Wigan at home this weekend, the best fixture we could have asked for. Wigan have never gotten even a draw against a top four team since promotion, not to mention, they're away form is awful, and lastly, they've lost nearly 10 games on the trot. So Arsenal's injury crisis in midfield should really matter. The only let down is that we won't pump them now, but likely win by a goal or two. 

I think our midfield against them will be: Eboue on the right, Rosicky on the left, and Diaby/Diarra in the centre with Denilson. Fabregas is suspended while Hleb, Gilberto, and Flamini are all injured.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I'm not going now, my punishment for getting a fucking letter home.
> 
> I might talk my Mum round tomorrow though, hopefully.
> 
> MUF, is Bolton better than Man City, or Anfield?


Alot better than city, and i told its bettter than Liverpool.

Blackburn, Bolton, Everton and Wigan are the best away trips.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why would Wigan be a good away trip? Their fans are shite, and most of them have gone by the 60th minute, not to mention they play in a Rugby stadium. I suppose a getting a guaranteed win would make it better.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Liverpool boss Rafael Benitez has been told by club co-owner Tom Hicks to "quit talking about new players" and to win games with those he already has.*
> 
> On Thursday Benitez hinted Hicks and co-owner George Gillett were holding up his transfer plans and even suggested he could be England's next coach.
> 
> ...


Bye bye Rafa. Them saying this to the press, and him saying he would be interested in the England job surely means he won't be there for much longer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't want Rafa to go tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Doesn't bother me, though I don't want him as England manager which is what he's hinting at I think.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nah, I defiantly don't want him to manage England. I doubt he was being serious, probably just stirring the pot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rafa has become far more annoying than Mourinho ever was with his constant moaning. Every other day he has asking for more money in the transfer market. I used to love the guy for his success with Valencia but now he just aggravates me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Rafa has become far more annoying than Mourinho ever was with his constant moaning. Every other day he has asking for more money in the transfer market. I used to love the guy for his success with Valencia but now he just aggravates me.


What in the blue hell are you talking about?

Rafa has spent a closer amount of money to Tottenham than to Chelsea and United, but we're consistently qualifiying for the CL and are winning trophies to boot.

Some people :no:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I think Rafa will be a good choice for England, he's a cup manager so it would suit him


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't really want to see Rafa as the English manager, much rather see Capello take the job.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Dont worry guys , he's not leaving Liverpool.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd take Jose at Liverpool, and Rafa can go to England tbh


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> What in the blue hell are you talking about?
> 
> Rafa has spent a closer amount of money to Tottenham than to Chelsea and United, but we're consistently qualifiying for the CL and are winning trophies to boot.
> 
> Some people :no:


Rafa was backed as much as any manager in the summer, yet he still comes and moans. He was given 25 million or so for one player, I don't see how he can complain. 

And qualifying for the CL really shouldn't be good enough for Liverpool.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, this is the first season in a while where i've thought to myself, Liverpool can challenge for the title, so who knows.

& as for Rafa being England manager, that would be really bad, I'd go as far to say it would be disastrous.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A proven brilliant European taction with proven experiance in winning cups and league's would be no diasaster...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> A proven brilliant European taction with proven experiance in winning cups and league's would be no diasaster...


Yea I know what you mean. Capello says he fancies it aswell, so a marriage made in heaven?

Pity he doesn't speak English.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

lawls. Surely as a Valencia fan, I do believe, you know of Rafa's quality. I'll admit he's not the best in the Premier League, but he knows his European Shit so to speak. Not saying I'd want him, just think he'd do ok. 

That is if you are aware of what I was talking about and I haven't got the wrong end of the stick :$

I want Capello though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Agger is fit, i'd hope if we have a comfortable enough lead, he gets a run out towards the end today.

So gutted I'm not going though


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Is Kewell playing?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Depends. He played 90 minutes for Austraia, and seeing as we have winger troubles I hope he plays on the left, Babel on the right, or Yossi if he's fit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If Ryan Babel doesn't play, there needs to be an immediate inquest.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If I were a Liverpool fan, I wouldn't want Harry to play tbh.

He did well for Australia in the first half against Nigeria, but was hardly influential at all in the second. Then again, I read little into his first half performance, because the Nigerian defence was awful, and the midfield stood off and gave Kewell acres of space, yet he still didn't do too much.

Yossi and Babel are the guys you want on the wings, unless of coarse you're planning on resting a couple of first teamers for the big match against Porto midweek. In which case giving Kewell a run out would be an idea. Really Kewell is a shadow of the player he once was, and I just don't think he's Liverpool quality anymore. Perhaps he'd be a good squad player, but your paying him too much to be a squad player.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I would go along with what you said about Babel and Yossi, but I have no idea how fit Yossi is. 

Kewell has looked pretty sharp or us, wasn't grea in the Aus match, but it was only a friendly...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm having an ono moment at Rafa's team selection at the moment.

Lucas and Momo in the middle, what the fuck you waiter.

:side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I LOL'd.

Diarra and Denilson > Momo and Lucas.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Lucas and Momo in the middle? Really ? :lmao if so.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Lucas and Momo in the middle? Really ? :lmao if so.


Why are you laughing 

This could cost us 2 points atleast, therefore making teh title even less likely.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll still win, Newcastle's defense is such a fucking mess.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We are relying on Torres so much today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh he'll get the job done I expect, unless Newcastle really step it up and turn it on.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> You'll still win, Newcastle's defense is such a fucking mess.


Their first team defence is bad enough, but to top it all off they've got heaps of injuries in defence too. I suspect the back four will be: Beye, Ramage, Rozenhal, and Jose Enrique. Despite Liverpool's shite central midfield combo, there is simply no way you won't score.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not convinced by our team at all. But for christs sake, Newcastle have no defense. We HAVE to win this, but probably won't  Gerrard on the wing again, honestly, what the fuck. As if he had any confidence anyway to play in his normal position, let alone out of it.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ste said:


> Why are you laughing
> 
> This could cost us 2 points atleast, therefore making teh title even less likely.


Because it sucks


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Because it sucks


Why is it funny though, it's fucking annoying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't be laughing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Lucas is a very good player and I'd have no problem with him playing if I was a Liverpool supporter. He is no Anderson though.

Newcastle just get so exposed so easily, there can only really be one result to this game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well it's been coming, and with all the boo's you knew he'd score.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

T'was quite the dig. 

I haven't seen much of Newcastle this season, but they look awful today. Liverpool have controlled it from the start.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Newcastle, aren't they meant to be good?

Not from what i've seen in this game...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, should be 2-0, annoyed Torres didn;t score, but we're winning, which is what is important.

Get another, and game over.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Unlucky Torres, try again this half 

Happy to be 1 up, what a goal too :shocked:


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Killer K said:


> Newcastle, aren't they meant to be good?
> 
> Not from what i've seen in this game...


Newcastle been poor in their last two matches one of them being a 4-1 loss to Portsmouth


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm worried that miss may come back to haunt us though.

:side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I always love watching Liverpool when Sissoko plays. Watching him run around making an absolute joke of himself is awesome entertainment. Liverpool have really dominated this game. Reina has yet to be tested and other than a hopefully but good attempt from Smith, Newcastle have done nothing in attack.

Also, bloody oath! Gerrard has such brilliant long shit technique. I honest can't quite comprehend how he can consistently shoot from range with such power, yet still keep his shots low. He may not be lighting the Premier League up, but he's scored 3 free-kicks now this season, and if he can keep scoring goals like that, that'll be good enough from him. Also, Kuyt is making a decent account for himself, he did wonderfully to give Torres a second open goal opportunity towards the end of the half, shame for Liverpool he couldn't score it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Should be two or three by the end of the game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Doubt it. Newcasltle will come out stronger, I expect a change. 

We should be 2-up anyway really. Red card for Given surely too, blocked the ball going in wit his arm, deliberately.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not sure if it was deliberate, but nevertheless, its definitely a red card offense. That's was indeed a hilarious piece of play. Given's a lucky lad.

Also, I'd say Newcastle need a change in formation. Get Milner on and do more down the flanks, it seems as though that Finnan isn't on form, so perhaps going down the left with Charlie could bring Newcastle some joy.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Killer K said:


> Newcastle, aren't they meant to be good?
> 
> Not from what i've seen in this game...


STFU you dick. Is it our fault that we have so many injuries, anyone would stuggle if they have the injuries we have. We only have 1 recoignized central defender.

Was it just me or did that freekick take a nick off Smith?

That Andy Gray is a *** hes doing my nut in now.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-0  Given needs to GTFO also.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That'll do it.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

totti10 said:


> STFU you dick.


Typical Geordie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Honestly Momo is just terrible.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

3-0  I hope Torres gets a goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wtf at Anderson not starting and where the fuck is Ronny? 

Is he hurt or what, not even on the bench? 

If we drop points I'll be a mad panda.

EDIT - Right he's simply just being rested after playing 180 minutes for Portugal this week. Eh whenever he doen't play I get worried.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Now why can't Gerrard play like that for England? :no:

:side:

I'm confident we'll beat Bolton, but not 4-0 again.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Coupla things from the Newcastle/Pool game.

You think the toon fans would be used to being shite by now, they're not a big club, and they haven't been a real threat to the top 6-8 for a good few years now. Accept Allardyce as the man to make them somewhat respectable again and shut the fuck up.

Torres and Kuyt works well together, especially with Gerrard's movement dropping in behind them.

Sissoko is possibly the worst midfielder I've ever seen.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Embarrassing performance from Newcastle. Liverpool played well no doubt but there was only one team ever in it which really made it hard to enjoy. Gerrard and Lucas both dictated the game very well, Kuyt played his part well too but Torres despite doing everything right in the lead up just couldn't finish to save himself. Promising from Liverpool when they can do so well when Torres isn't scoring.

EDIT - Apparently Gilberto's looking to move to Juve in January. I completely understand why he'd want to leave, he's been an absolute legend for Arsenal, and he's done nothing to get dropped, yet he sits on the sidelines week in week out. He's much better than that, and if he does go, I wish him all the best. If Juve do indeed sign Gilberto and Martin Laursen, I could see myself not hating them as much as I have in the past.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Stainless said:


> Coupla things from the Newcastle/Pool game.
> 
> You think the toon fans would be used to being shite by now, they're not a big club, and they haven't been a real threat to the top 6-8 for a good few years now. Accept Allardyce as the man to make them somewhat respectable again and shut the fuck up.
> 
> ...


:agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Three Points. Clean Sheet. Three Goals. Away from Home. Babel scored. Gerrard and Torres were fantastic. Can't ask for much more. 

Torres was slightly unlcuky I thought, people say he doesn't put it in the corners, he tried to today, didn't work. He's still class and winning without him scoring so easily was nice, Kuyt scored too which was good, him and Nando work really well together.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been saying Kuyt and Torres would work all season 

In the past I've always thought Crouch was harshly criticized, but now it seems he's overrated. With Kuyt and Torres in the squad, Crouch should only be used sparingly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tbh though I think we all knew you'd win today with utter ease, Newcastle are just a joke right now. But Gerrard made an effort and was good, as was Torres. 

Momo was a joko as always.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

To be fair he did alright in the second half. His first half performance was indeed hilarious though. He covers a lot of ground, and was actually up there with Torres during a couple of his chances, but I can't blame Torres for not passing to him.


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

On Sentanta Sports one of the commentators said: "Although Torres has had a lot of chances today, he's probably saving all of his goals for against Porto!"

I bet he's missing the goal on purpose too :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's obviously sarcasm, dear. 

he isn't saving his goals for anything, he just didn't click today, hopefully he will against Porto.

Babel was really good when he came on too, finally beating men, nice goal too.

Bolton 1-0 United. Anelka. They won't hold on, but funny anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not looking good so far, lacking that spark. Get to halftime at 1-0 down is what I'm hoping for at the moment. Just rather flat.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well today we looked awful, I was ashamed to be a full blooded Geordie for the first time in my life. Big Sam is a prat what was he thinking taking Emre and N'zogbia off when those were to for the promising players in the game along with Beye and Smith, but all the rest were rubbish. As for Torres I'm not doubting nor have I ever hes a good player but he is useless when hes in front of goal and lacks fitness. I hope Sky hear Andy Gray and sack him, he tries a bit of humor and fails worse than HHH. He must be stoned must the time and I'm sick of him licking Gerrard's arse.

Bring on January.
*Sell/Release*
Sam Allardyce
Stephen Carr
David Rozehnal
Joey Barton
Damien Duff
Shola Ameobi
Celestine Babayaro
Mark Viduka


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Viduka was unfit today, and all he really did wrong was stray offside a bit, because otherwise he and Martins just had no service at all, also he did make a couple of good flick-ons, but Smith just blazed them wide. If Allardyce does turn Newcastle around, I suspect Viduka will play a big part in that, I'm just not too sure Newcastle will make a turn around just yet though.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

totti10 said:


> Well today we looked awful, I was ashamed to be a full blooded Geordie for the first time in my life. Big Sam is a prat what was he thinking taking Emre and N'zogbia off when those were to for the promising players in the game along with Beye and Smith, but all the rest were rubbish. As for Torres I'm not doubting nor have I ever hes a good player but he is useless when hes in front of goal and lacks fitness. I hope Sky hear Andy Gray and sack him, he tries a bit of humor and fails worse than HHH. He must be stoned must the time and I'm sick of him licking Gerrard's arse.
> 
> Bring on January.
> *Sell/Release*
> ...


why would you want to sell duff? why would you want to sell viduka as well?
they're all quality players.
when he's back from injury, if duff can play half as well as he did for blackburn and his first season at chelsea he would be a big, big player for you.
don't know why you said viduka as well, its clear that martins & owen can't play together so they need to keep viduka.

other then that i agree


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres is good in front of goal. 8 goals so far, despite having 2 injuries is very promising. He just sometimes has the odd day when he lacks a finish. He makes goals though with his movements as well, drags people right out of position.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't think he will turn us around, he wants time but I don't want him to have time I was against his hiring from the begining and so were many of the fans get rid of him and move on and bring in Rob Lee + Warren Barton as coachs, Alan Shearer as assistant manager, and SIR Bobby Robson as manager. He can turn us around again and give Big Al the chance to learn from the master himslef, just like Mourinho.

I don't think Viduka will last long at Newcastle hes afew stone over weight, I hate him, hes as useless in front of goal, hes too old, he can bearly run and there is loads of better players.

*kennedy=god
*

I'd sell Duff 'cause we are paying him to sit on his ugly Irish arse in front of the tele. I'd bring in a muscluar lad to play up front.

*KME*

But as today showed what would happened if you were drawing 0-0 and you needed a win to win the Premier League would you really want him running towards goal by himself in the dying seconds. NO. Sometimes you need a finisher over good play.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Torres played well today, got into great positions but just one of them days where he lacked the finish, but you were playing against a poor Newcastle team.

I said before the Bolton game, it may be a draw..:no:
Iff we get an early goal, I can see it being 1-3, staying positive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Can only find a TVAnts stream for the Everton game.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

totti10 said:


> I don't think he will turn us around, he wants time but I don't want him to have time I was against his hiring from the begining and so were many of the fans get rid of him and move on and bring in Rob Lee + Warren Barton as coachs, Alan Shearer as assistant manager, and SIR Bobby Robson as manager. He can turn us around again and give Big Al the chance to learn from the master himslef, just like Mourinho.
> 
> I don't think Viduka will last long at Newcastle hes afew stone over weight, I hate him, hes as useless in front of goal, hes too old, he can bearly run and there is loads of better players.
> 
> ...


You have to accept that Mark Viduka and sicknote Owen are the best you're going to get nowadays.

This isn't 1996 anymore, Newcastle aren't a big club.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Stainless said:


> You have to accept that Mark Viduka and sicknote Owen are the best you're going to get nowadays.
> 
> This isn't 1996 anymore, Newcastle aren't a big club.


What you on about, we were top 4 for afew seasons when Robson was in charge. none of the 'big 3' beat us at home last season. We get bigger gates than Liverpool. We are the other part of the big 4 we are just under maintenance ATM. but as soon as we stop getting injuries, buy more players and sack Sam then we will be back.

*EDIT:*
They aren't the best, the are:
Milner, N'zogbia, Emre, Butt and Beye.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thought we'd struggle with the team put out, Anderson has changed the game since coming on.

Tevez missing another sitter though, does that far too often.

God I hope we can get a point, cause you just know Arsenal will win.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

You said it. :side:

1-0 Arsenal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope Sky Sports choose our game as game of the day :$


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

More than likely they will, did you watch the game on a stream?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This game could have been so different if Anderson had started, Carrick has done fuck all.

Really pissed we're going to lose this, just a really stupid game to lose.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't watch the game, but Carrick has had a bad game by the sounds of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> More than likely they will, did you watch the game on a stream?


I can only ever get sopcast streams to work and couldn't find one for it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why didn't Anderson start, it makes zero sense. Him and Hargreaves have worked great in the middle, I'm so fucking pissed. Missed Ronny, but starting Carrick over Anderson who has been awesome lately is just such an awful decision.

Terrible afternoon.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Same with me, SOPCAST is the only software I use, & the streams always go offline. :no:

Very disapointing, especially now Arsenal have won, predictable though in the end that they'd score.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rested, although why he wan't on the bench I don't know, a silly risk that really didn't pay off.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Definetly, at least have him on the bench.
A game I expected us to win for definate.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Gallas may be an utter wanker, but I don't care


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

wow, what an awesome afternoon. 3 points clear but we've got some really tough games coming up


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We win well, United lose. Great stuff  

Arsenal winning is ok, I'd rather them have won over United. I wanted City to draw, but we can still catch them.

Lovely day I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just can't get over the fact Carrick started ahead of Anderson, it just baffles me. :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MMM, Delicious sig. Day gets better :side:  

Any reason for not starting Anderson, was it just tactical? 

Anyway, Megson 4 England. Great result for Bolton, MUF will have had a miserable day,  Good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just tactical, although he may have travelled with the Brazil squad over the past week or so, but I'm not sure of that. But if that's the case, I can understand it more. But honestly he looked so good when he came on, Carrick was just meh all afternoon.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

yeah it seems a bit weird starting carrick & hargreaves seeing as there both holding midfeilders, maybe he felt the back 4 needed a bit more protection?

just realised drogba ain't playing for chelsea, i reckon derby might surprise them today

edit: essien isn't starting either, guessing they travveled to play in africa or something, joe cole isn't starting either


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> for chelsea, i reckon derby might surprise them today


You're right, Pride Park is like a fortress!


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't believe we lost.  

What's worse is Arsenal and Liverpool won, and they still have a game in hand, but their played soon I think. 

Ugh, we'll bounce back, but still.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea will win and Joe 'Useless Annoying ****' Cole not starting is bad news for Derby.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't care about Liverpool, i'm just pissed Arsenal got a late goal against Wigan. :side:

Chelsea will still win, hopefully Lampard gets plenty of stick.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Bouma said:


> You're right, Pride Park is like a fortress!


duno why i think they'll get a point, just a gut feeling, TBF i had the same feeling about united earlier today


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal were always going to win and leaving it late isn't exactly a new thing for them this season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> wow, what an awesome afternoon. 3 points clear but we've got some really tough games coming up


Three away matches in a row is never fun, but they're all winnable matches. Villa haven't coped too well with the bigger teams at home, and given the way the we line up against them, I just fancy our chances. We may struggle to contain Carew, but we'll deal with Young and Agbonlahor's pace rather well. And Villa's defence is all dominant in the air, but our quick passing and movement could break them down well. Then away at Newcastle will be alright if they don't make a rapid improvement. And lastly, well Boro proved today that even at home, they're hardly a threat. I'm thinking we can get 6 points from the next 3 games.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Three away matches in a row is never fun, but they're all winnable matches. Villa haven't coped too well with the bigger teams at home, and given the way the we line up against them, I just fancy our chances. We may struggle to contain Carew, but we'll deal with Young and Agbonlahor's pace rather well. And Villa's defence is all dominant in the air, but our quick passing and movement could break them down well. Then away at Newcastle will be alright if they don't make a rapid improvement. And lastly, well Boro proved today that even at home, they're hardly a threat. I'm thinking we can get 6 points from the next 3 games.


But Villa park.... is like a fortress!

Wait. That's Pride Park.

What happened Steve? You told me Aliadere was going to tear the Villa defence apart.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The real fortress this season has been the Eastlands. City have won 8 out of 8 there so far this season.



> What happened Steve? You told me Aliadere was going to tear the Villa defence apart.


He would have but he was brutally assaulted early on by Knight, and was carrying the tormenting injury all game. Also, Reo-Coker's a bastard, he shouldn't have gotten a yellow this game, but rather against Blackburn so he could miss out on the match against Arsenal.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Destiny said:


> He would have but he was brutally assaulted early on by Knight, and was carrying the tormenting injury all game. Also, Reo-Coker's a bastard, he shouldn't have gotten a yellow this game, but rather against Blackburn so he could miss out on the match against Arsenal.


We had to take him out, he was such a threat.

You can already feel Reo-Coker closing down on you, you may not see him but right now he is closing you down.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

3-0 away at Newcastle and United lose = 

Shame Arsenal and City won but Im sure they'll start drop points soon.

Bolton at home then Reading away next, very winnable 

Lovely day alie?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We're still Champions.

:side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

We'll bounce back & put this result behind us, that's why we're champions.

Still disapointing though.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Good win for us, kept on plugging away and we were rewarded. Shame about Theo  Utd losing is brill hopefully the mighty Derby can get a draw :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

1-0 to chelsea, kalou scored. apparently they're going pretty easily.

told you they'd win


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I find it funny how Theo Walcott runs around for 80 minutes shunning passing opportunities choosing to run at defenders to no avail, then we sub Bendtner on, who holds up the ball and plays nice neat passes around the final third, and then bingo, we score twice, with him involved in setting up both of them. Sometimes Walcott really annoys me, he's ridiculously over hyped, and has a lot of learning to do before he can seriously be considered for being a regular first team player.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> We'll bounce back & put this result behind us, *that's why we're champions*.
> 
> Still disapointing though.


 

What???

:lmao sorry, had to be done.

1-0 Chelsea btw.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Destiny said:


> I find it funny how Theo Walcott runs around for 80 minutes shunning passing opportunities choosing to run at defenders to no avail, then we sub Bendtner on, who holds up the ball and plays nice neat passes around the final third, and then bingo, we score twice, with him involved in setting up both of them. Sometimes Walcott really annoys me, he's ridiculously over hyped, and has a lot of learning to do before he can seriously be considered for being a regular first team player.


i think thats why wenger wants to play him on the wing for now, like you said, he's still got a lot of learning to do, and playing on the wing helps you gain a lot of experience a lot quicker, it will usually help you learn when to take players on and when to pass, something that theo still has yet to learn.

when you cost that ammount of money when your that age your always going to be over-hyped, but he'll be a brilliant player and wenger knows that.

wenger knows


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

rofl @ Man Utd losing.

ono @ Everton winning.

woo @ us winning.

That is all :side:


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

southgate for sack in the morning nuff said


----------



## unemployed (Aug 9, 2007)

wow, what an amazing performance it was from newcastle today!
they dominated possesion and there quick passing movement carved open the liverpool defence at will. if it was not for the sheer brilliance of the outstanding john arne riise, newcastle would have cetainly taken the three points. momo sissoko had another outstanding performance in the centre, his skill, flair and creativity was one of the very few shining lights in the liverpool performance.

bolton vs. man united was extremely predictable, bolton have to many excellent players to even be challenged by man united.

but what a huge upset in the clash between wigan vs. arsenal, this was always in wigans control and they dominated possesion but in the last minutes arsenal hit them on the counter, wigan clearly missed antoine sibierski today


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Fucking hell, your sarcasm is total bollocks....

Nice result for Boro today. 3-0 loss at home, very good.


----------



## unemployed (Aug 9, 2007)

well this was a real surprise to me! despite being average in his playing years, southgate has managed to turn the clubs fortunes around!

and why are people talking about theo walcott, he is clrearly past his prime, people should stop living in the past!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Stop trying to be a gimmick poster, & stop trying to be funny, it really isn't working.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fucking shocking today.

Going to Bolton is never easy, unless Sammy Lee is managing them. So why Fergie decided to "rest" our 2 best players over the last month or so is just stupid. He can make some very silly decisions sometimes. What makes it even sillier is that we were missing our best defender, our captain and our best striker, so why he would want to leave more players out baffles me.

Anyway, get Anderson in the team, and we will bounce back quickly.


----------



## unemployed (Aug 9, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Stop trying to be a gimmick poster, & stop trying to be funny, it really isn't working.


i am hear to supply quality posts and excellent opinions, not humour.

you clearly are bitter that man united are heading for the championship, therefore i can understand that yoiu would take out your anger by gimmick posting!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Fucking shocking today.
> 
> Going to Bolton is never easy, unless Sammy Lee is managing them. So why Fergie decided to "rest" our 2 best players over the last month or so is just stupid. He can make some very silly decisions sometimes. What makes it even sillier is that we were missing our best defender, our captain and our best striker, so why he would want to leave more players out baffles me.
> 
> Anyway, get Anderson in the team, and we will bounce back quickly.


Exactly. Bolton is never an easy place to go, and with all the problems we already had and to make the task even harder by leaving out Ronny and Anderson was utterly stupid.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Newcastle were just awful today, couldn't string 3 pases together and Liverpool were all over them in the 2nd half, Gerrard's goal was sweet 

looking forward to see Ireland's goal tonight on MOTD as i heard it was a beauty.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

unemployed said:


> *i am hear to supply quality posts and excellent opinions, not humour.*
> you clearly are bitter that man united are heading for the championship, therefore i can understand that yoiu would take out your anger by gimmick posting!


But yet all you do is come off as a total moron. 

Lucas was very composed for us today, I was worried that he might be out of his depth, but he coped brilliantly, some of his play reminds me of the stuff Anderson does, which makes sense as they are friends I suppose.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Radio 5 said he was immense (lucas), I agree :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well whoever plays next to Momo is going to come off looking amazing tbf.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We were shit and deserved that today.

Obviously we'll beat Fulham and go another long run, so i can take it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I would suggest the opposite. Lose to Fulham, go on a run of losing every game. Including 9-0 at Anfield. 

Momo had a mare, not sure quite why he bothers with the 'skill' sometimes, he can pass a ball, he's showed that, but he overcomplicates it. His defensive work is solid, he gives away fouls yes, but he completely breaks up play, he's hard to get past. 

Though Lucas did the breaking up and passing much better than him, or most players, today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'm not worried, it's not like it was our best 11 that lost today. 

The only issue I have at all today is the selection stuff, but Fergie does make mistakes every now and then when he picks a team.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Obviously we'll beat Fulham and go another long run, so i can take it.


Since when has anything been guaranteed in football? I thought we'd rape Birmingham at home, but we only drew and im sure you would have thought that Bolton was an easy match. Plus Vidic didnt play when you said he would.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bolton would have been an easy match if Ronny and Anderson had started like I thought they would. :side:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Bolton vs Man Utd is game of the day on Sky Sports. Sky = wankers


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Plus Vidic didnt play when you said he would.


Because he got injured in training, its a shame i cant predict things like that.


> Bolton vs Man Utd is game of the day on Sky Sports. Sky = wankers


It was a terrible game, made worse by the ref.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Because he got injured in training, its a shame i cant predict things like that.


Erm, yeah that was my point.



> It was a terrible game, made worse by the ref.


How Evra didn't get booked/sent off for that kick on Davies i dont know.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> How Evra didn't get booked/sent off for that kick on Davies i dont know.


You call that a kick? :lmao

Id love to see you kick-box.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Yay, Everton are the 2nd game on MOTD later.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

David said:


> Bolton vs Man Utd is game of the day on Sky Sports. Sky = wankers


Shocking.

Anyway, today was just one of them games, Fergie made a dodgy decision starting Carrick instead of Anderson, & we missed a few goalscoring opportunitys.

Fulham next week, a win there, then Anfield is sometime soon.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> You call that a kick?
> 
> *Id love to see you kick-box.*


:lmao

That's going in the sig.

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seeing as we'll have Rooney back and if everyone else stays fit, the game at Anfield will be very interesting what with Liverpool being less than convincing at home.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool wouldnt of won today if Newcaslte had tried, they were terrible.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They really were scary bad, it was actually rather bizarre viewing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Liverpool wouldnt of won today if Newcaslte had tried, they were terrible.


LMAO, you bitter bathturd. 

Are youseriously acting as if they deliberatley didn't try? They still had good players on the pitch, and we outclassed them start to fnish.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They didnt try, that was blatently obviously.

And if you outclassed them, you would of won by more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They had no shots on target, 3 shots out right, Torres missed a few unlucky chances, they should have finished the game with 9 men, we completely tore through them everytime we got the ball, Gerrard and Torres were given acres of space to move, Hyypia looked like Maldini in defense, when he actually had to do anything, and all this was away from home against a team people fancy to do well, and on the day their best player was a United reject who wasn't that good either. 

Yeah. Outclassed, no matter what the score, they tried all right, just failed miserably.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They got beat 4-1 at HOME to fucking porstmouth, you getting carried away is an understatement.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They'd have to show some class to be outclassed, which they frankly didn't. You played better then them and beat them, they were awful. That's about it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> They got beat 4-1 at HOME to fucking porstmouth, you getting carried away is an understatement.


With your point being? That was also shite, and they were outclassed that day too. 

They were awful because we made them awful, we closed out any attack they had and scored a helathy amount of goals away from home with ease and should've had many more, same as Pompey did. Everyone apart from RM thpought we'd draw the game, we won it easily. Outclassed.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

You can't outclass a team who were awful, you just played much better.

Iff Newcastle had a few shots on target & some decent possesion, & you still won 3-0 with alot of shots on target etc, then they would of been outclassed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> You can't outclass a team who were awful, you just played much better.


Playing much (much, much, much) better is outclassing them, it means being far superior to your opposition, which we obviously were. Derby were outclassed when we beat them 6-0, Besiktas were outclassed when we beat them 8-0. Get the pattern? 



Your second statement isn't right. If they'd done that it would have been a "less than convincing than the scoreline suggests match"


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

No, I don't see how you can outclass a team iff they didn't even turn up.

Like RM stated, you just can't iff they didn't show any class.

& I don't see how my second statement is wrong, iff they atcually gave you a game & had shots and troubled you'r goalkeeper, but you just had more shots, possesion, & put away you'r chances, then that's 'outclassing you'r opponent'.

The match is over now anyway, you won, don't really wanna discuss it anymore.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Your is not spelt you'r :sad:



> *They didnt try, that was blatently obviously.
> *
> And if you outclassed them, you would of won by more.


Neither did Sunderland then, neither did Middlesborough, neither did Birmingham, neither did Wigan, hell neither did United, they lost so they obviously weren't trying.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't care how I spell your or w/e, i've went through this enough times with KME & it really doesn't matter. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What terrible logic.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I loved what I heard from my boss today. Stevie G booed adnd barracked from the crowd, they stop when he scores and it moves onto Allardyce. Brilliant. Fucking Geordies.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah ; " You don't know what you'r doing " towards Allardyce.

Think it was because he took off Emre.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I don't care how I spell your or w/e, i've went through this enough times with KME & it really doesn't matter.


I know 



> I loved what I heard from my boss today. Stevie G booed adnd barracked from the crowd, they stop when he scores and it moves onto Allardyce. Brilliant. Fucking Geordies.


When will people learn that booing inspires players instead of putting them off? Take C Ronaldo for instance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah the hate did nothing but drive Ronny on, you'd think people would have learnt that lesson after last season.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't care if Newcastle did not try, we won, Machester United did not. That equals a great days work, whatever the performence.

Still undefeated, btw. 

hifive



I luv Mickie James said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> When will people learn that booing inspires players instead of putting them off? Take C Ronaldo for instance.


EDIT: Meant to edit, sorry.

It's Newcastle, barracking thier manager and begging for Silverware has become a weekly occurance for them, I would have expected nothing less than booing for Stevie, not just for his performence but for being our Captain. His character is much tougher than people gave him credit for.

btw, I am pretty sure Joe Cole is the cokiest and most arrogant player in the Premiership, with no real reason to be either.

If it was Ashley Young, maybe, but Joe, cut it out son.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> No, I don't see how you can outclass a team iff they didn't even turn up.
> 
> Like RM stated, you just can't iff they didn't show any class.
> 
> ...


WHY MUST YOU INSIST ON SPELLING IF WITH TWO BASTARD F'S?!

They would have been alot better today if they were playing a team with less class than them. We had more class and were always in command, thus the OUTCLASSING-NESS


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Does it matter how i fucking spell it?
Seriously, you've already told me how awful my spelling is & it reallys annoys me. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And your awful spelling annoys me, why would you want to lengthen words for? Not to mention you know they are wrong, and write it anyway.....just makes you look stupid, that's all. 

Just watched the United match on Football First. Evra being greedy cost you the match.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

By the way KME, Lucas and Anderson have been good friends from a very young age. They both started their careers at Gremio and moved up the ranks together until Anderson moved to Porto. I hear they are very close friends, no ****.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Evra was greedy but I'd have expected him to finish that chance, sadly it wasn't to be.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> By the way KME, Lucas and Anderson have been good friends from a very young age. They both started their careers at Gremio and moved up the ranks together until Anderson moved to Porto. I hear they are very close friends, no ****.


Indeed, I heard the same. They both seem to play a similar game. Very solid defensive work, composed at young ages, good in the tackle and able ot break teams down with simple passing. It's very good.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Indeed, I heard the same. They both seem to play a similar game. Very solid defensive work, composed at young ages, good in the tackle and able ot break teams down with simple passing. It's very good.


It's pretty funny how United and Liverpool now have 4 South Americans and both sets are best friends in football. Tevez and Masch, and Anderson and Lucas. The next meeting between us should be a laugh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> And your awful spelling annoys me, why would you want to lengthen words for? Not to mention you know they are wrong, and write it anyway.....just makes you look stupid, that's all.
> 
> Just watched the United match on Football First. Evra being greedy cost you the match.


Yeah you've informed me once, i don't know need to be told again, ta.
Oh & btw, 'iff' is atcually a word, just thought i'd let you know.


We should of at least put away one of our chances, meh.


----------



## unemployed (Aug 9, 2007)

KME said:


> But yet all you do is come off as a total moron.


please don't feel jealous, just bask in the glory of being able to see me make the quality posts that i make.

man united didn't have any chances to score, they were clearly in awe of players like nicky hunt, they really did show this marvellous bolton side to much respect and in the end the gap in quality did show.

you can't try and bolton at a passing game, you'll end up getting destroyed like MU did


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not funny, either stop the 'comedy' routine or just leave.

Your choice.


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Results from last night's matches

Arsenal 2 - 0 Wigan Athletic 
Birmingham 0 - 2 Portsmouth 
Bolton Wanderers 1 - 0 Manchester United 
Derby 0 - 2 Chelsea 
Everton 7 - 1 Sunderland 
Manchester City 2 - 1 Reading 
Middlesbrough 0 - 3 Aston Villa 
Newcastle United 0 - 3 Liverpool


----------



## unemployed (Aug 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Not funny, either stop the 'comedy' routine or just leave.
> 
> Your choice.


well, i don't know why people regard my posts as funny, i am merely making an excellent point.
i guess that sometimes my posts are of such high quality that are sends people into a fit of hysteria, if this is the case then it is clear that i have outgrown this section of the forum, so reluctantly i must leave the football sections.

no matter how much you beg me to stay, i am going, and you cannot stop me.

goodbye


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MAN UTD FAN IF WE WIN OUR GAME IN HAND, WE ARE ABOVE YOU :hb

Had to say that, the bitterness he is showing is silly.

Also, the Everton game was so good, but horrible, today.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

unemployed said:


> well, i don't know why people regard my posts as funny, i am merely making an excellent point.
> i guess that sometimes my posts are of such high quality that are sends people into a fit of hysteria, if this is the case then it is clear that i have outgrown this section of the forum, so reluctantly i must leave the football sections.
> 
> no matter how much you beg me to stay, i am going, and you cannot stop me.
> ...


:lmao 


I was with my girlfriend all day, only just got in and seen the score. Gutted.  We'll bounce back by destroying Fulham next week, then we go on a 'jobber run' - Derby, Liverpool, Everton, Sunderland, West Ham :hb

Also, Ben, new sig = :hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ How's the pregnancy saga :side:

I don't think you'll beat us, and Everton, based on how they are playing at the moment, could be very tricky.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well with man utd dropping and way arsenal are playing with the injuries they increasingly looking like a serious threat probably the favorite to win the title at this stage


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

unemployed said:


> please don't feel jealous, just bask in the glory of being able to see me make the quality posts that i make.
> 
> man united didn't have any chances to score, they were clearly in awe of players like nicky hunt, they really did show this marvellous bolton side to much respect and in the end the gap in quality did show.
> 
> you can't try and bolton at a passing game, you'll end up getting destroyed like MU did


All you need now is a lawls at the end of the post, and we have Nolo King.

Anyway, i didn't get to see the Pompey v Birmingham match because of study and exams this morning. But i hear they played well. And United losing was not surprising. I almost put a bet on Bolton on vBookie at 5.50 odds.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> MAN UTD FAN IF WE WIN OUR GAME IN HAND, WE ARE ABOVE YOU :hb
> 
> Had to say that, the bitterness he is showing is silly.


Or not.

Because when we beat you again, we'll be 6 points clear.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You won't beat us though, I very much doubt.

Also, for once, i hope what is on the back of scummy papers is true, and Rafa is leaving for Jose.

Won't be true though :side:


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Mike Riley made some shocking decisions in the west ham/spurs game, was a good game to watch tho.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, it was a pretty good match.

& I agree, the ref was poor today.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> You won't beat us though, I very much doubt.


You said that last year, twice.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You said that last year, twice.


Impossible. 

Hedidn't even post in here during the fixture at OT.

lawls.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kaboul is making a very good bid to be the worst signing in the Premier League this season. 8M pounds, and he looks no better than a pub player, and this isn't even an isolated incident, he's been awful all season.

Also LOL Spurs, they almost stole it at the end, but Green made a mens for his earlier error. Spurs still don't look the business away from home. Carlton Cole is really coming into his own now after years of continual failing of potential.



> Mike Riley made some shocking decisions in the west ham/spurs game, was a good game to watch tho.


He was reffed very well in the first half, but afterwards he was just too card happy, and made an awful decision at the end. The Robbie Keane penalty decision was a brilliant piece of reffing, but he sort of undid that by the end of the match. As for the game, it wasn't too great, just a rough and tumble London derby in which neither team really deserved to win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kaboul cost 8M? Fucking hell, I thought he was a cheapish signing. He doesn't look cofident at all and has a weak clearnece. Hasn't kept up with the pace of the league what so ever thus far.

Cole was immense too.


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

The Blackburn/Fulham games hs not been great so far, we have been the better team in my opinion but we just havn't been getting anything from the chances we have been given, McMcarthy has gone out on a stretcher too, so I hope it is nothing serious  , anyone else watching the game??


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

RabidWolverine said:


> The Blackburn/Fulham games hs not been great so far, we have been the better team in my opinion but we just havn't been getting anything from the chances we have been given, McMcarthy has gone out on a stretcher too, so I hope it is nothing serious  , anyone else watching the game??


yeah i am

got a 1-1 draw written all over it IMO


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

Bergman said:


> yeah i am
> 
> got a 1-1 draw written all over it IMO


If it keeps going the way it is in the second half then I think it will be 0-0, but hopfully we will take something away from this game and get 2-1 and all three points


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

well my prediction is out of the window...2-1 Fulham now, still reckon Blackburn will get a draw out of this.


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

I hope the get the draw, it was a silly penatly to give away but thats Balckburns style of play, but ever since then the game has picked up but Bently could of socred twice now he needs to start taking more from the chances he has been given, I am going to say 2-2 but if we keep playing the way we are then it will stay 2-1


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

2-2

good game tbh


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

RabidWolverine said:


> I hope the get the draw, it was a silly penatly to give away but thats Balckburns style of play, but ever since then the game has picked up but Bently could of socred twice now he needs to start taking more from the chances he has been given, *I am going to say 2-2* but if we keep playing the way we are then it will stay 2-1


spot on at the moment altho there is still 10 minutes left and the way the 2nd half has been played i don't know what to expect.


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

It has been a good game and both teams have played well and Blackburn have done well to come back, I am going to say 2-2, at least we will take the point and we still have two game in hand over Everton and Villa


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

finished 2-2 

was a good game and i thought Blackburn in the end would win it but Fulham held on for the point.


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

Stephen Warnock was given a well deserved Man of the Match


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

The first half for me was fairly boring, but the second half made up for it with great moves after moves and the passing in the second half was good but at times was awful. I felt the penalty decision was wrong the Fulham man was not going to get the ball under control, but saying that the Rovers player didn't make contact with the ball and caught the player for me it was a 50-50 decision.

Warnock rightly so won MOTM after some great crosses(ashame he didn't play instead of Bridge)and the movement in his goal was top notch.

In the end 2-2 was a fair result.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Apparently Benitez has walked out on Liverpool 90 minutes ago. The Spanish Waiter has gone :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's only been on rubbish sources. SSN, Sky Sports, BBC Sport, LFCTV, Liverpoolfc.tv etc,. have nothing about it and our owners only just stated they will be meeting with Rafa in December. 

Might be true, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

oyeah if thats true, Get Jose in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Ste said:


> oyeah if thats true, Get Jose in.


That's the only problem, you will end up with Jose eventually. 

I read somewhere that he has an agreement with Chelsea that he can't manage in England until Summer 2008 or 2009. Something like that anyway.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Can't even get Jose, contract thing with Chelsea. 

Don't think he's even going, but if he is, I don't want him going before a run of important games.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Has Rafa definetly gone?

Even iff Jose didn't have a clause or w/e in his contract, I don't think he'd ever go to Liverpool, but I wouldn't mind him there, more drama for the Prem.

OOH, I said 'iff' again, i can't help it. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa going is great for you guys if you want to win the league, so personally I'll be gutted if he goes. It looks very likely really, the stuff going on between him and the men upstairs just doesn't seem healthy.

If Jose goes to you guys I will infact choke several bitches.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No he hasn'tgone, I'd like him to in time, but not at the moment unless we have a uality manager lined up. It's on none of the good sources. 

Jose at Liverpool would be glorious, but it'd never happen.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I really, really doubt that the story carries any weight at all.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME do you atcually want Rafa to go?
I think you'd be better of without him for definate.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't think he's walked out, it's only on random shit, (Everton website :side, not on anything proper.

And Jose can fuck that contract, and come to us :side:

I'd wait a year for him tbh, fuck Rafa off in the summer.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> KME do you atcually want Rafa to go?
> I think you'd be better of without him for definate.


Yes, just not right now, and not because of lack of funds. WQhat does that say about a new manager coming in? Unless we get the likes of Lippi, Capello or Jose (impossible) then no I don't want Rafa gone just yet. 

We' win the league with a better manager, Rafa is good but is building slowly towards it, we want it now, it's like Chelsea with Ranieri really.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd love for Rafa to leave, that would severely fuck up Liverpool's chances of winning anything for this season at least. I'd mark if you brought in a former player like Souness, Keegan or best yet, Sammy Lee


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Destiny said:


> I'd love for Rafa to leave, that would severely fuck up Liverpool's chances of winning anything for this season at least. I'd mark if you brought in a former player like Souness, Keegan or best yet, Sammy Lee


lol sammy lee i don't think any premership side will offer him o job as a manage of the team for a while
speaking of rafa i don't think he will leave now but with some bad resullts could mean his departure like getting knocked out of champions league


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Derby manager Billy Davies has left the Premier League strugglers following talks with chairman Adam Pearson.
> *
> The club are two points adrift at the foot of the table following a 2-0 defeat by Chelsea on Saturday.
> 
> ...


lol rafa 4 derby


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised that Derby have 'parted ways' with Billy Davies. I know their next 6 fixtures they're hardly likely to get anything out of them, but Davies you would've thought had the board's support.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Derby were always going to be the Watford of this season, they might by some miracle stay up, but I don't see it happening. I don't see why they think a new manager will change things. He could have gone, of course, because of personal issues rather than the football.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's not exactly he had the money to atcually strengthen the squad, strange.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Bit harsh if you ask me, they excelled way past themselves last year in getting into the Premiership, and everyone, including themselves, probably gathered they would be the whipping boys of the Premiership.

Cant see what a new manager could do to save them, unless it was a big name manager who brought with him a world class squad.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I doubt they'll find a manager anytime soon with the fixtures they've got coming up. 
Big mistake.
They play Utd, Liverpool & Newcastle over the new few weeks.


----------



## Arsenal_Fan (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am a Arsenal fan, which you can probably tell by my name lol.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh great 

Joking  welcome to the forum, its quite fun.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Better than a United fan :side: 

Welcome.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

After our performance against Crewe, i'm expecting a easy win tommorow against Lincoln 

U REDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSS!!! 



​Smith 
Chambers Wilson Morgan Lockwood 
Davies McGugan Lennon Cohen 
Agogo Tyson ​


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This is an interesting read from ESPN's Jen Chang:

_2. England a has-been, an underachiever, or overrated all along? The smoke has yet to clear from the debacle otherwise known as England's European Championship qualifying failure. The question outside of the obvious managerial missteps along the way by Steve McClaren are just what malady afflicts the English team.

Is it as Irish legend Roy Keane suggests, a simple fact that the current English national team is filled with too many selfish individuals who care only about how much money they earn? Or is it as former Real Madrid sporting director Jorge Valdano suggests, down to the simple fact that English players are overrated?

One more interesting theory is proposed by South Africa's coach, Carlos Alberto Parreira who thinks that the problem is due to the lack of English players playing abroad outside of the Premiership (hmm ... this argument should be familiar to U.S. fans although technically you can't call Parreira a 'Eurosnob' for advocating this). Parrerira has a point though -- going back through history how many great English players have gone abroad and really made an impact? The answer is not that many and an example of one that did -- the late Laurie Cunningham -- was inexplicably given only six caps at national team level. All of which leads to one more key question -- just why is it that the U.S. youth coaching system at all levels seems to model itself on English-style soccer. Is this really what the U.S. should be striving to achieve? Call me silly, but maybe mimicking Brazil as Japan has done, is a far more sensible approach.

3. Rafa Benitez in trouble at Liverpool? In no ordinary world would Spanish tactician Rafa Benitez have any questions of job security in Merseyside. At this point in time the Liverpool squad and youth academy (keep an eye on phenoms Daniel Pacheco and Gerardo Bruna down the line) is more talented and deeper than at any point since the Kenny Dalglish era ended in 1991. Add to that Champions League success, Liverpool's highest-point total ever in the EPL and the fact that this year's edition is unbeaten and still poised to make a run at the title under Benitez and you'd have to be crazy to think about getting rid of him.

Well unfortunately crazy has arrived in the shape of new owners Tom Hicks and George Gillett who have recently fallen out with Benitez over his demands for more transfer funds in the January window and the result has been an ugly back-and-forth this past week in the British press with the co-owners releasing a couple of press statements that could best be interpreted as belittling Benitez and pointedly refusing to give him a vote of confidence. The rumor on Merseyside is that Benitez is livid and has contemplated walking out -- while Hicks and Gillett are said to have wanted to fire him last week for daring to criticize them.

As things stand, it's likely Benitez will finish the season but if he doesn't win the league, I can definitely see him getting fired by the comedy duo of Hicks and Gillett. Looking at it from the owner's standpoint, the argument is that Liverpool spent a club-record 50 million pounds in the summer on new players and that Benitez has been given every tool to challenge for the title. However, the reality is they also sold approx. 24 million pounds worth of players -- which puts the teams net spending at around 26 million pounds.This is a total on a par with how much Liverpool usually spends every summer and in the current EPL financial climate arguably behind teams like Man City, Spurs and West Ham in terms of spending power.

At this point, it's hard to side with Hicks and Gillett -- their track record with some of their other sports franchises (the Texas Rangers and the Montreal Canadiens) isn't exactly awe-inspiring and the pair have already reneged on their pre-takeover pledge not to place the club into debt. They've also failed to deliver the massive transfer funds available as promised (which was presumably the main reason why the Liverpool board foolishly decided to accept their offer in the first place -- kudos to Arsenal's board for not giving in to similar temptation). One can surmise that the logic for their irrational train of thought appears to be the blow to their egos from Benitez's refusal to be cowed.

Here's my prediction -- if Hicks and Gillett release Benitez, you'll see a near riot/backlash from the Liverpool fans that will make the venom Manchester United fans directed at Malcolm Glazer seem positively tame by comparison. The laughable thing about all of this? Apparently the duo want Jose Mourinho to replace Benitez -- if they can't handle Benitez who's hardly known for being outspoken, how on earth do they expect to cope with Mourinho?_

Tom Hicks is a dumbass. He should not be the owner....


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Arsenal_Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I am a Arsenal fan, which you can probably tell by my name lol.


Get in there! Given your not one of those fans that wants to have sex with Walcott, RVP or Fabregas, whilst dismissing the contributions of Hleb, Adebayor, Toure and Clichy, I think we'll get on quite well.

Awesome username too.

EDIT:

Regarding the England saga, I think its a combination of all those theories. As much as I advocate that the Premier League is indeed the best league in the world, quite easily, the English national team isn't as good as its counterpart league. This is mainly due to the youth development infrastructure in the country, in which tackling, and physicality are largely valued over technical skill and finesse.

Obviously because of the massive popularity and viewer ship of the Premier League, the top English talents are going to be overrated, but not as much as people like Valdano are suggesting. England are still a top 8-10 country in the world and should really be qualifying for all major tournaments, and the failure of this Euro 2008 qualifying campaign can be blamed to an extent on the players, and their egos, but you can never attribute too much blame here because ultimately its the gaffer's job to keep squad discipline in check, and is ultimately responsible for the team he picks and plays if they don't get the job done, unless of course there are mitigating circumstances such as horrendous individual errors, or injury problems, ect.

I place most of the blame on McClaren, but luckily for England, I think this is somewhat a wake-up call, to improve their youth development structure, and coaching techniques, because really England is the capital of Football in the world, and should indefinitely be a top four national team given its population and general support of the game.

Also, Parreira has a decent point too, but more so reason to why teams like Arsenal, whose squads are predominantly foreign, are in no way accountable for England's failure. Arsenal bring in foreign talent because they are better than the English talent, and this again reflects the problems in youth development in England, but these players, rather than moving abroad to play top tier football internationally, with top class coaches, instead choose to settle for the lower leagues of English football because average players can get paid a lot of money in average clubs of England's lower leagues, such as the championship.

Whereas, Italian prospect Guisseppe Rossi, never really given a chance at Man Utd, rather sticking around to no avail and possibly going on loan to a bollocks Premier League club, instead sought a move to Villarreal, noted for their brilliant coach, Pellegrini. And now he's doing very well for himself, getting first team football, and really proving himself at the highest level. You'd never see a young English player do this because English lads aren't adaptable, again due to the English methods of development, and there's just too much money in the leagues of England.

Regarding the Benitez issue, I doubt anything will happen, Gillet and Hicks might be cocks, but surely their not so ridiculously stupid to actually fire one of the best managers in world football over such a petty issue. Also, whatever happened to Mourinho's clause stating he couldn't manage an English club for two years? Well if they are dumb enough to release Rafa, its their own funeral.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

What time is the Aston Villa/Blackburn fixture on Thursday morning? Premier League website isn't working for me :S


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Alex McLeish has resigned as Scotland manager and BBC Sport understands he will take over as Birmingham boss.*
> 
> The Blues have called a news conference for Wednesday, where they are expected to unveil the 48-year-old McLeish.
> 
> ...


I see this as a bit of a step-down, he was doing a good job at Scotland.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see why he's doing it, but it is a step down and stepping into that club which frankly seems like a mess at the moment is rather silly.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Whereas, Italian prospect Guisseppe Rossi, never really given a chance at Man Utd, rather sticking around to no avail and possibly going on loan to a bollocks Premier League club, instead sought a move to Villarreal, noted for their brilliant coach, Pellegrini. And now he's doing very well for himself, getting first team football, and really proving himself at the highest level. You'd never see a young English player do this because English lads aren't adaptable, again due to the English methods of development, and there's just too much money in the leagues of England.


I wish he would use his dual citizenship, and play for the U.S. 

But yeah, I understand the point about English players not wanting to the leave country, when they can just play in the lower leagues and still get paid well.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I think it makes sense for Mcleish to go to birmingham, he's probably like most managers, he misses the "day to day management", Mcleish probably realised that he won't be managing a competitive match for 9 months and decided to take a premiership job



> Get in there! Given your not one of those fans that wants to have sex with Walcott, RVP or Fabregas, whilst dismissing the contributions of Hleb, Adebayor, Toure and Clichy, I think we'll get on quite well.


Yeah, those people suck. I think the people that are more annoying are the ones that critisise gallas for being given the armband though


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Football 365 said:


> Derby have appointed Paul Jewell as their new manager.
> 
> The Barclays Premier League basement dwellers parted company with Billy Davies on Monday and chairman Adam Pearson has wasted no time in finding a replacement.
> Jewell, who quit Wigan after securing their Premier League safety on the final day of last season, emerged as Derby's prime target on Tuesday.
> ...


Quite suprised he went to Derby. In a way he has nothing to lose with Derby in the situation they're in, but i thought he would have been waiting for a bigger job.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Aston Villa are currently 1-0 up at Blackburn. Thanks to John Carew.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Yeah, those people suck. I think the people that are more annoying are the ones that critisise gallas for being given the armband though


I don't critisise Gallas as such, although I did, and still do think there are one or two better players for the job.

The fair legend in my avatar is once again proving his worth. The media may be creaming over Agbonlahor, but Young really is class and really should be strongly considered as a first choice winger for England. Also, Petrov showed an ill piece of skill in the match showing how much talent he does have, but he's been very absent for the most part.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Villa are 2-0 up. Unless a miracle happens, Blackburn are going to lose.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

What a result for Villa.
They've won 4 on the bounce now if i'm not wrong, really thought Blackburn would of at least got a point, being at home.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Villa will probably clean sweep the Premier League awards for this month. MON for manager of the month, Ashley Young for player of the month, and Gabby Agbonlahor for young player of the month.

Although I wouldn't be shocked if Niko Kranjcar got player of the month, he's been immense lately. I just hope Gallas doesn't get it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Saw some of the highlights of the game last night, Blackburn were awful, could of easily been more than 4 for Villa.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If anyone wants to make some money, bet on John Carew scoring the first against Arsenal. I'm very sure its going to happen, given his past scoring record against Arsenal, and that we won't have any defenders big enough to contain him, and lastly we've very often conceded the first goal this season, but come back to win games.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I doubt Carew will cause much of a threat against Toure and Gallas, maybe in the air but Toure is a great leaper. Dare I say play Gilberto he is leathal in the air and could stop Carew.

I don't know how youse do it but I can see them going near abouts undefeated this season, not saying they will maybe lose 1or2. They are defenitly title contenders this year.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Arsenal are certainly title contenders this year, anyone who doesn't see that doesn't know football. I too think Carew won't cause any problems against us on saturday but Young and Agbonlahor certainly will.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

We should win, this will be a big test for us though, especially defensively, Villa are clearly very good attacking, with pace and precision, so we will do well to contain them, if we can keep it 0-0 a while, keep possesion and frustrate Villa, they will get tired and i can see us winning in the last twenty minutes 1-0 maybe.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Agbonlahor's doubtful for this game, but I wouldn't have expected him to score in such a fixture anyway. We really need to take advantage of set pieces, wouldn't be too surprised to see Laursen score another. 

Carew is pretty underrated in terms of is real talent, we've only seem glimpses of his best just as we have with the likes of Petrov and Maloney has never really had much of a chance. Chances are Harewood is going to be given the nod ahead of Moore which doesn't inspire me much as he is simply shit.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Villa's attack and style of play presents us with something i don't think we've come up against this season, should be interesting.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bolton on Sunday. 

Should be an un-exciting pile of steaming shite. 11 behind the ball, ball spends 89 minutes in the air, we either get an inspired goal from Torres or someone, or draw 0-0. 

We should win, Bolton have players out and Anfield is becoming more like it was last season again. But I have a funny feeling


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I see it being like that, them just coming to put men behind the ball.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It worked against us, and I think it might work just aswell against Liverpool. However, if Torres produces a moment of brilliance like he is capable of, Bolton will struggle to score from anything bar set pieces, their main source for goals.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Luckily because of Reo-Coker's suspension, Barry will have to play a more defensive role, and Petrov will likely move into a central position, with Gardner filling in on the right. With those things considered, Arsenal's only real worries will be Ashley Young and his awesome delivery, and big John Carew, who we won't be able deal with no in the air. Also, one of Villa's strong points is their set pieces, and Arsenal are still after all these years, not very adept at defending set pieces.

But Villa's defence will struggle with our quick passing game along the deck, and that it why I think Arsenal will win, perhaps even comfortably. I do have a feeling that Carew will score the first though, but I think we have it in us to get two goals back, probably quite late too, to win the game. Adebayor playing off the shoulder, Rosicky playing as a second striker, and Walcott and Eboue on the wings will enough in attack to trouble Villa's defence. Especially if Walcott can get some good runs down the left, and Mellberg, although he's done well recently, still doesn't quite look the part on the right side of defence and hopefully Theo's speed can target that potential weakness in Villa's defence. If he does do that I just hope he can get the end product right though.

Also, in a prelude to the match, Bouma and I played a game of PES between Villa and Arsenal, I won 2-0 with Adebayor and Clichy scoring, so hopefully the match will turn out somewhat like that (although unfortunately Clichy is injured so we won't have and exact repeat )


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We'll beat Bolton 2-0, with relative ease imo, aslong as Rafa starts Torres. If he doesn't, we could have serious problems.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

What's the 12 o clock kick off?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool will win easily I expect.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If Torres starts in front of Crouch, Liverpool could win by a big margin.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'd rather they played Dirk Kuyt, A-M-A-Z-I-N-G player.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I find it laughable how much everyone has turned on him after 2 bad performances.

People seem to have forgotten he won us the Derby.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've always found him to be a joke tbf.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's exactly like Tevez, just not quite as good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I can see that, he's a really poor mans Tevez.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tevez isn't much better than him. 

Has Kuyt scored more than Tevez in the league this season?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i think kuyt is hard working player but he is nowhere as good as trevez


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it's not even an issue, Tevez is so much better than Kuyt it's not even worth discussing.


As for the game West Ham have been fantastic, if they can keep it going I don't know, I see Chelsea nicking it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rising said:


> i think kuyt is hard working player but he is nowhere as good as *trevez*


Good spelling IMO. 

Kuyt is just as good as Tevez at the moment, Tevez is the better player, just absoulutely bollocks in front of goal most of the time. Same as Kuyt really, but I think Kuyt has 5 goals, not too bad, around the same as Tevez, and that's all that matters for a striker. 

Speaking of strikers, Fernando best start against Bolton, Gerrard too, so many people think it'll be an easy game. It won't. They will camp themselves on the edge of the box.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair the ref won you the derby.

I quite like Kuyt but Tevez is clearly better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah the ref had a bigger impact than Kuyt if we're being fair.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :agree:

Anyone reakon Rooney will be fit to start against Fulham, or will it be Saha & Tevez starting with Roons off the bench?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect Rooney will be on the bench, not sure he'll risk starting him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah the ref had a bigger impact than Kuyt if we're being fair.


Kuyt would have had 5 if the linesman knew the offside rule, if we're being fair. 

Also, it took bottle to score both those pens (both of which were completely legit, and Everton really didn't create sod all themselves...)


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i also think rooney will be on the bench
edit:good goal from cole bit lucky i think it was offside chelsea are1-0 up


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Harsh on West Ham, but they had chances that they didn't take and everyone knew Chelsea were going to get one in the end.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rising said:


> i also think rooney will be on the bench
> edit:good goal from cole bit lucky i think it was *offside* chelsea are1-0 up


Need to go to Specsavers mate, deffinately onside. Good goal too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

In the end, I think West Ham deserved a draw from that game. Neither team looked like they should win it, but you can't fault Cole's finish.



> Kuyt would have had 5 if the linesman knew the offside rule, if we're being fair.
> 
> *Also, it took bottle to score both those pens (both of which were completely legit, and Everton really didn't create sod all themselves...)*


Everton should've had a penalty of their own for Carra's pathetic foul on Lescott. You can't argue that the ref was the most influential person in that game, Kuyt would never score five goals in one game, unless they were all penalties.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> In the end, I think West Ham deserved a draw from that game. Neither team looked like they should win it, but you can't fault Cole's finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Everton should've had a penalty of their own for Carra's pathetic foul on Lescott. You can't argue that the ref was the most influential person in that game, Kuyt would never score five goals in one game, unless they were all penalties.


He had two one-on-one's, wouldn't have missed either, he was basically round the keeper. 

Most influencial man in the match was Lucas :side: 

Referee got one decision wrong, one of Carragher's alleged "fouls" was just good strengh and Lescott was looking for something. Second one was a foul, but you win some you lose some. The most pathetic thing in that match was Neville deliberately handling on the line, despicable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bramble horror show once again, what a surprise. :side:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

KME said:


> Need to go to Specsavers mate, deffinately onside. Good goal too.


 it looked offside to me and commentators also said so and i don't mind a chelsea win .yes it was a good goal
edit :man city are 1-0 up in the first minute only


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They showed the replay, he was level...


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Judging by some of the latest scores from todays Premiership fixtures, it seems like a dull day for the Premiership, at least in my opinion. Hopefully Villa/Arsenal will be a good enough game later.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like Newcastle will be naming a new manager over new year. Another defeat, i dont like Sam's chances.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

GET IN VILLA!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Get in Flamini, makes up for his earlier mistake.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Villa lucky to still be in it, I was hoping they could get a draw from this game, but I simply can't see past a Arsenal win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> They showed the replay, he was level...


No, his arm was in front :side:

Really in that situation benefit of the doubt should be given to the attacking team, so correct call IMO.

Also things are looking ood for Arsenal. I wasn't too worried when we first conceded, but I must say I didn't really expect to pull ahead before half time, I thought we might put on one of our late shows again. Well I'm feeling confident, but we still haven't done the job yet, as Villa are a team who can nick a goal at anytime, so as we've got another 45 minutes, I feel we have too push on and really go for a third, and then slowly kill the game off. Luckily having two defensive midfielders in the centre will help us do that.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

As Andy Gray would say, his 'foot' was offside. :side: It was level in my opinion.

Another win for Arsenal, thought Villa would of got a goal at the end, wasn't to be.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Another great win for Arsenal, simply awesome again in the first half, not quite as good in the second half without Hleb but good enough. We have once made a good team, which Villa are, look very average at times. IMO Hleb has been better than Fabregas this season but Cesc has taken the headlines with all his goals, both are world class though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Meh, Villa played better in the second half but Arsenal did enough really.

Torres for teh start tomorrow plz :side:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

KME said:


> They showed the replay, he was level...


seeing replays again it looks he maybe level just off well it could a gone either way but benefit went to cole i guess it was fair enough 
arsenal won again now they have gap between them and the rest


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Another great win for Arsenal, simply awesome again in the first half, not quite as good in the second half without Hleb but good enough. We have once made a good team, which Villa are, look very average at times. IMO Hleb has been better than Fabregas this season but Cesc has taken the headlines with all his goals, both are world class though.


Completely agreed. Hleb is brilliant. After he went off though, we didn't have any 'go to guy' in the midfield to retain possession and get into attack, and playing long ball didn't work because Laursen and Knight are too good in the air, so after he went off we started to struggle, but we grinded it out and got the result in the end due to some class defending. Flamini was particularly good, he covers so much ground, and is just brilliant at dealing with the dirty work. I'm just so pleased with his progression, and he's really won me over, and now I fully back Wenger's decision to play him over Gilberto, even though I was very dubious at first.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I dont agree with that, While Hleb has been outstanding i think cesc has played better out of the two. 
Flamini was brill last night getting some good challenges in and getting a goal also a good goal by ade  The second half was a scrappy one for us giving some stupid balls away and really just trying to hold on. I also liked Diarra last night although he gave away some balls he still was very lively. Good to see Gilberto come on aswell.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

yeah, i've always thought that hleb was going to be an absolutely brilliant player once he gets going and now he's really showing how gifted he is. Similar to Bobby Pires in that whenever he plays well, we play well, although they do offer different qualitys (Bobby used to score more goals whilst Hleb is maybe a better dribbler). But as great as Hleb has been this season and as much as i love him, Fabregas has been our best player this season, just because of the ammount of goals and assists that he's got, but Hleb's definitely right behind him. I would say our top 5 players look something like this:
1.Fabregas (been ridiculously good this season, more assists then i can count & more goals in all competitions then anyone else in the premiership, already one of the best midfielders in the world)
2.Hleb (got the quickest feet in the premiership (including Ronaldo) and the ball seems to stick to his feet, even though he's getting noticed now i still think he's under-rated, and without sounding like a biased gooner, him and fabregas have probably been the 2 best players in the league this season)
3.Adebayor (His european form hasn't been great but in the premiership he has been fantastic, works so hard and he helps the side out so much because if the opposition is crowding us out in midfield we can just pump the ball up to him and he wins it every time)
4.Toure (contributes a lot attacking as well as defending, i still think he's improving at this stage in his career, he's often been the driving force of our team and we've been able to grind out results mainly because of him)
5.Flamini (still learning but has been absolutely amazing this season, he wins the ball a lot and hardly ever loses the ball, what else do you want from a midfeilder? at this moment i would take him over alonso,masch, hargreaves, carrick or mickel, thats how good he's been this season)

gallas & RVP could be on this list as well if they had stayed fit, Sagna & Clichy have been exceptional as well


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I'd agree with Hleb and Fabregas being the best performers inthe league so far in an attacking sense. Also, I agree with the top five pretty much exactly, except with Hleb as number 1. Also, with Adebayor, his real value is in his versatility. He can play as a targetman and bring others into the game, he can play off the shoulder, and he's good with ball at feet. He works so hard up front, and when played as a lone striker, or even with RVP, he almost acts as two players, allowing RVP, or whoever we're playing in the hole, to drop back and get plenty of possession, help construct things, a allows us too dominate so much more with almost a five man midfield, yet also with the power of two forwards in Adebayor. Brilliant stuff by Wenger to bring together such a brilliant team, with near perfect tactics for that team.

EDIT - I believe the FA Cup draw is on today. I'm hoping Arsenal get a home fixture against either Harrogate Railway or Mansfield Town :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So Kaka won the Ballon d'Or, pretty silly really, everyone knows Ronaldo deserves it more, yet Kaka totally ran away with it. Meh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ronaldo definetly deserved it more, I knew Kaka would win it though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Messi should have won closely followed by Ronaldo and then Kaka third.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Messi wasn't good enough to lick Ronny's boots last season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Messi's been far better than Ronaldo so far this season though.*


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe, but not last season, Ronaldo should definetly have won.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well he should win the Fifa World Player of the Year, seeing as he scored way more goals than Messi and Kaka, plus was the only one of the three to win a league title and we all know what a big hand he had in that happening. Plus he was just simply better than them both.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

If he doesn't win that then it's pretty silly, I don't think Kaka even did much last season, & Messi was great but Ronaldo was just alot better.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kaka definatly shouldn't have won.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kaka was good in the CL, not brilliant. He wasn't anything in Serie A, so I dunno why he took it ahead of Ronnie, but then again, it always looked like he'd win the award.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Messi wipes the floor with Ronaldo, well not wipe the floor, but still :side: and is a far margain better than Kaka.

Happy a Manc didn't get the award.

Doesn't mean anything anyway, Owen didn';t win it in 2001, so since then, I couldn't care for it.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Novus Destiny said:


> ^ I'd agree with Hleb and Fabregas being the best performers inthe league so far in an attacking sense. Also, I agree with the top five pretty much exactly, except with Hleb as number 1. Also, with Adebayor, his real value is in his versatility. He can play as a targetman and bring others into the game, he can play off the shoulder, and he's good with ball at feet. He works so hard up front, and when played as a lone striker, or even with RVP, he almost acts as two players, allowing RVP, or whoever we're playing in the hole, to drop back and get plenty of possession, help construct things, a allows us too dominate so much more with almost a five man midfield, yet also with the power of two forwards in Adebayor. Brilliant stuff by Wenger to bring together such a brilliant team, with near perfect tactics for that team.
> 
> EDIT - I believe the FA Cup draw is on today. I'm hoping Arsenal get a home fixture against either Harrogate Railway or Mansfield Town :side:


yeah, debatable over who's been better this season out of fabregas & Hleb, i think fabregas has probably contributed more as far as goals & assists go, but then again, Hlebs been more consistent & i've never actually seen him give the ball away, no matter how many defenders are on him. Hleb still seems kind of injury prone though.
Agreed on Adebayor as well, Adebayor helps RVP, Fabregas & Hleb so much because he manages to create so much space with his movement ao that those players can show thier skill. Like you said, having Ade is like having 12 players, if he could finish better he'd probably be the best striker in the world, i'm not sure that this team could gel together so well if Ade wasn't in the team.

And no disrespect to Ronaldo at all, but i think Kaka deserves it. At the end of the day, ultimately you're always going to be judged on how well you do in those big games, especially in europe, and in almost every single big game, he was the best player on the pitch, as well as picking up 9 goals in europe from midfield. He pretty much single-handedly won them the champions league.

Either way, i can't see anyone playing in England winnning one of those trophies, if henry didn't deserve it in 2004 then Ronaldo doesn't deserve it in 2007

edit: Love the name change, Novus Destiny


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/0212_ashley_young_web_cam_sex.shtml

Hope he enjoys training on Monday :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres and Crouch start up front for us today. Defense is usual, Riise comes in at LB, Arbeloa moves to the right. Benayoun Rm, Gerrard partners Lucas in the middle, Kewell LM. 

Good team, I strangely predicted that exactly earlier. 



> Ben says:
> team shud be
> Ben says:
> reina
> ...


Good team, great striking partnership. I am eased, but still don't think we will win easily, if at all.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kewell and Lucas both playing. Lucas looks like a good player so far and kewell has made a good comeback. 1-0 Liverpool sadly *


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Boring 1-0 win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1 or 2-0 me thinks, leave it till the second half to score most likely.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Kewell and Lucas both playing. Lucas looks like a good player so far and kewell has made a good comeback. 1-0 Liverpool sadly *


Lucas is indeed fantastic. Kewell is good as a sub, not sure how well he'll do as a starter though.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

*FA Cup third round draw*

Preston v S****horpe
Port Vale/Chasetown v Cardiff
Colchester v Peterborough
Bolton v Sheffield United
Blackburn v Coventry
Brighton v Mansfield
Northampton/Walsall v Millwall
Charlton v West Brom
Watford v Crystal Palaec
*Luton/Nottingham Forestv Liverpool*
Plymouth v Hull
*Aston Villa v Manchester United*
Tranmere v Hereford
Tottenham v Reading
*Burnley v Arsenal*
Bristol City v Middlesbrough
Fulhamv Bristol Rovers
Huddersfield v Birmingham
Horsham/Swansea v Havant & Waterlooville
Sunderland v Wigan
Oxford/Southend v Dagenham & Redbridge
Everton v Oldham
Derby v Sheffield Wednesday
Southampton v Leicester
West Ham v Manchester City
Ipswich v Portsmouth
Wolves v Cambridge
Barnsley v Blackpool
*Chelsea v QPR*
Stoke v Newcastle
Swindon v Burton Albion/Barnet
Norwich v Bury


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Easy draw for us, more chance of a run out for youngsters, I want Luton, we had a classic with them. We'd beat Forest though.

1-0 to us too, Hyppia....in the right end :shocked:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Interesting for Wednesday, a team we could feasibly beat, and Jewell in front of the Owls fans again.

Might make the trip.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

haha Anelka missed an open goal for Bolton.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chelsea v QPR is pretty awesome. Old school London derby which I'm quite sure was pretty fierce back in the day. Villa/United will be the same story as last year, which is very unfortunate for Villa, although at least they have it in them to qualify for Europe in the league and can concentrate solely on that. Burnley are in killer form right now, which has me slightly worried if we play our kids. I suppose it's better to go out early than go out in the semis given how many other commitments we'll have.



> Good team, I strangely predicted that exactly earlier.


Predicting Liverpool's starting line-up deserves serious respect. I wouldn't even attempt to do such a thing. Also, any news on when Agger is coming back? He's been out for ages.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Liverpool are 2-0 up. Fernando Torres.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty obvious this was going to be a rather straight forward win for them.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I just want too tell everyone, the ball played from Steven Gerrard to Torres was unbelievable in my eyes.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I think Chelsea are going to take the Premiership Title this year.
IMO Man Utd or Arsenal wont win it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good draw for United. We seem to always get Villa in the FA cup and normally beat them *


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Chelsea v QPR is pretty awesome. Old school London derby which I'm quite sure was pretty fierce back in the day. Villa/United will be the same story as last year, which is very unfortunate for Villa, although at least they have it in them to qualify for Europe in the league and can concentrate solely on that. Burnley are in killer form right now, which has me slightly worried if we play our kids. I suppose it's better to go out early than go out in the semis given how many other commitments we'll have.
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting Liverpool's starting line-up deserves serious respect. I wouldn't even attempt to do such a thing. Also, any news on when Agger is coming back? He's been out for ages.


Fit now, but he has difficulty running at the moment. He is getting new boots made for him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The FA Cup draws pretty meh, hopefully Villa/Utd is on TV.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

TF™ said:


> I think Chelsea are going to take the Premiership Title this year.
> IMO Man Utd or Arsenal wont win it.


Anything else to add or were you just planning on coming in and making an arse of yourself? And funny how you're confident of Chelsea, yet you've completely dismissed Liverpool's chances. Apparently they don't even render a mention.

Well, each to their own opinion, just don't expect anyone to take you seriously.



> Like you said, having Ade is like having 12 players, if he could finish better he'd probably be the best striker in the world, i'm not sure that this team could gel together so well if Ade wasn't in the team.


Hopefully that will come in the future. It's not that he's an awful finisher (well in essense it is), but sometimes he finds the net beautifully, its just he's very inconsistent in front of goal, and it certainly looks like its something he can improve on.



> So Kaka won the Ballon d'Or, pretty silly really, everyone knows Ronaldo deserves it more, yet Kaka totally ran away with it. Meh.


Ronaldo's fatal flaw was playing in England. Despite the Premier League being the best in the world, apparently all the best players play in either Spain or Italy :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-0. Gerrard penalty. Should be game over.

My love for Fernando is growing too, 11 goals now


----------



## jim fol (Aug 21, 2006)

3-0 Liverpool. Gerrard penalty.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Anything else to add or were you just planning on coming in and making an arse of yourself? And funny how you're confident of Chelsea, yet you've completely dismissed Liverpool's chances. Apparently they don't even render a mention.
> 
> Well, each to their own opinion, just don't expect anyone to take you seriously.


Yeah c'mon really, you come in and promote the team you support for the title without even having anything to add. Arsenal are top, and we look value for our money. At this moment, the logical thing to say is that we are going to take the title, people keep on saying were gonna slip up, but it's not coming, i dont want to get too optimistic because we have a young squad and continuing this form over the season will be very difficult, but at the moment were going strong and that's what im looking at. I expect each of the top 4 to have a poor run and a good run, we have not had our poor run yet, and that's not saying we will, but were gonna need to be careful now. At the moment i dont see us slipping up any time soon, i think we have Newcastle next, correct me if im wrong, but they are on dreadful form, and it's a game i really expect us too beat. And with their defense, and our offence, i expect us to beat them comfortably.

As the season goes on our players will get used too playing together, even more so than we are now. And when that happens, we will become harder to beat. I don't wanna say anything to jynx it, but i really think this could be the year of the Arsenal.

Like the name mod btw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Novus Destiny said:


> Ronaldo's fatal flaw was playing in England. Despite the Premier League being the best in the world, apparently all the best players play in either Spain or Italy :side:


Yeah pretty much, if he was in Spain or Italy he would have easily won it, lame hate for England sucks.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

1-0 to Birmingham


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Younes Kaboul is dreadful, got a bit of the ball, but just gave away a penalty. 

Birmingham score, 1-0.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

At least for Spurs sake they've got three strikers on the field. But unluckily for them, they have Kaboul which guarantees they'll concede another. Just when you think he can't honestly get any worse, he does. Ramos has quite a job on his hands in regards to Spurs defence. January couldn't come sooner for him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABEL 



Another great day, level with Arsenal on GD now I think. Babel and Torres scoring, 4-0, piece of piss, <3


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

4-0 Liverpool

Edit: Babel hits the post.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kaboul really is awful. God knows why he keeps on playing. Still good hope for Spurs. They're making chances and have 3 good strikers on the pitch who could score at any point. I still see Spurs grabbing a 2-1 win. Good result for Liverpool, easy game by the sounds of it.*


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

What happened to the Bolton that spanked United?

Poor show from them today, good day for Liverpool, above United now methinks, and with a game in hand on Chelsea. Don't rule em out just yet.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bergman said:


> 4-0 Liverpool
> 
> Edit: Babel hits the post.


Cleared off the line. 

He should've scored, a little bit too confident with his shot. 

The progress and adaption of Torres already is really fantastic. 11 goals in 13 odd starts.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Top 4 looks like it's gonna end up pretty close this season, i don't see a change in the top 4, especially with Man City dropping off the pace a little.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I can see Man City sneaking in there somehow.

Which means Liverpool, Man United or Chelsea dropping out.

Can't see Arsenal dropping too far off the top this season. Everything can change I spose.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

KME said:


> *Cleared off the line. *
> 
> He should've scored, a little bit too confident with his shot.
> 
> The progress and adaption of Torres already is really fantastic. 11 goals in 13 odd starts.


oops, the SSN reporter said it hit the post, my apologizes.

Edit: 2-1 Spurs now

Edit 2: make that 2-2 

Edit 3: Keane sent of for spurs.

Game on .


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Very entertaining game, not really a red card offense IMO.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Excellent game.

Torres and Babel are just fucking amazing, Torres, is imo, the best striker in the world, whpo doesn't play for Barca. He should have had more, just kept on teeing up others. Fantastic allround.

The thing is, we weren't even at full tempo, when we are omfg 

AND WE ARE ABOVE THE MANCS.


Only great teams beat Bolton :side:


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

what a strike from Larsson!

Birmingham win 3-2.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice turnaround for Babel after his disappointment against Porto.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Larsson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 The Ex-Gooner. Fucking get it! Legend

3-2 to the Brummies. Alex McLeish gets a debut win, and Spurs lose at home (again!)

Brilliant stuff.



> Torres, is imo, the best striker in the world, whpo doesn't play for Barca.


1. Zlatan Ibrahimovic
2. Fredi Kanoute
3. Wayne Rooney
4. David Villa
5. Francesco Totti (If Kuyt is a striker, so it he :side
6. Didier Drogba
7. Luca Toni
8. Ruud van Horseface
9. Mario Gomez
10. David Healy :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh My Dayzzzz.

What a goal from Larsson.

Poor Spurs, I wanted them to do well under Ramos.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I looked on the vbookie before, some idiot had 40 million on Spurs to win.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Killer Haza said:


> I looked on the vbookie before, some idiot had 40 million on Spurs to win.



:lmao

another great super sunday


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Birmingham go 12th.

Spurs go 16th.

Ramos is gonna be spending a lot of money in January me thinks.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

What a goal. :shocked: 

Awesome game.

I can't believe we're 4th at the moment.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You'll win tomorrow though, then win your next game, then lose to us :side:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ste said:


> *Torres, is imo, the best striker in the world, whpo doesn't play for Barca.*


Maybe not

better strikers than Torres:

Luca Toni, Miroslav Klose, Ruud Van Nistelrooy, Didier Drogba, Raul Gonzalez, David Villa, Zlatan Ibrahimovic, Diego Forlan(despite flopping for manU), Emmanuel Adebayour, Filippo Inzaghi, David Suazo, alfonso alves
Can't be bothered to type any more but I think you get the drift.

and the best forward who doesn't play for Barca is between Zlatan Ibrahimovic and David Villa.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

So we might still be above you. 

:side:


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

Killer Haza said:


> Ramos is gonna be spending a lot of money in January me thinks.


They need to let Ramos do the buying and Commoli to keep his nose out. Then they won't be wasting stupid sums of money on players who the manager doesn't even want in his team.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

totti10 said:


> Maybe not
> 
> better strikers than Torres:
> 
> ...


All them are not better than Torres. 

Great goal by Birmingham, unstoppable.
Good start for Mcleish..


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> and the best forward who doesn't play for Barca is between Zlatan Ibrahimovic and David Villa.


Pretty much. Also, Sergio Aguero > Fernando Torres.

In fact, Aguero's future > Messi's future, mostly on the basis that Messi will suffer horrendous injury problems throughout his career, but nevertheless, Aguero is immense.



> All them are not better than Torres.


All except for Adebayor, Inzaghi, Raul, Forlan and Alves IMO.



> They need to let Ramos do the buying and Commoli to keep his nose out. Then they won't be wasting stupid sums of money on players who the manager doesn't even want in his team.


Very true. I find the whole 'director of football', or whatever that transfer job is, to be very pointless. Manager and a coaching staff team should make all the decision on tactics and recruitment.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> All them are not better than Torres.


Yes they all are for me anyways. I don't give a crap about the funky outside box play with the tricks, for me a forward is who giving the chance will score more times then not, but somehow Torres only manages to score 1 in every 20 attempts(not an actual statistic).


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killer Haza said:


> Birmingham go 12th.
> 
> Spurs go 16th.
> 
> * Ramos is gonna be spending a lot of money in January me thinks.*


He needs at least 5 good players to come in.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Maybe not
> 
> better strikers than Torres:
> 
> ...


Ibrahimovic is easily the best striker around atm IMO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Forlan > Liverpool.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Spurs need to start with their defence in january.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Forlan > Liverpool.


^ Is there any particular reason why you mark for him so much, or is it just one of those unexplainable mysteries of the cosmos?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Maybe not
> 
> better strikers than Torres:
> 
> ...


I've bolded all that I disagree with.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ste said:


> I've bolded all that I disagree with.


Then your wrong 

Good win for liverpool, totally hammered Bolton.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ste said:


> I've bolded all that I disagree with.


and that has nothing to do with you being biased.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Luca Toni, Miroslav Klose, Ruud Van Nistelrooy, Didier Drogba, Raul Gonzalez, David Villa, Zlatan Ibrahimovic, Diego Forlan(despite flopping for manU), Emmanuel Adebayour, Filippo Inzaghi, David Suazo, alfonso alves


Rubbish, Raul is way past his prime. Klose is playing in a terrible league defensively. I've never heard of the last two, can't be that great. And the other's are not much better than Toress at all. I agree with Ste, Toress is probably one of the best attackers outside of Barca. Along with Drogba and Zlatan.

Toress opens his feet brilliantly, his first touch is usually sublime, and he is so cool with his finish, and usually gets that right. And still so young. If he isnt better than those guys now, which i think he is, he will be.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Klose - Top goalscorer in the World Cup, an amazing finisher and leathal in the air...everything Torres isn't. Sure Torres is a better player but will never be a better striker than him.

David Suazo - Last season he was the best thing in Serie A apart from Zlatan, hes quick and is also better finisher and is fitter than Fernando.

Alves - Was the Ducth top goals scorer and a goal scorer is all he is and ever will be.

Torres can be as cool in front of goal as he likes the only problem is he can't score. People go on about a 25million striker doesn't play game in game out the reason for that is not 'cause Rafa is dense(although he is) its the simple reason he can't. He hasn't got the stamina.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think Klose's record at international level, and just how he really has been so consistently good at domestic and European level, proves that he is indeed a top class striker, as with Luca Toni. I don't quite rate Torres as in their league yet. That is the league of the top 30 or so players in the world though. Really world class players.

Also, a bit of respect for the Bundesliga. It may not have the same global recognition as either England, Spain or Italy's leagues, but there's no shortage of quality there. Plenty of top players from Eastern European nations which are very good but largely unheralded play there, for instance, both Hleb and Rosick used to play there as well as Ciprian Marica, one of Romania's stars, who qualified so well for the Euro, yet no one has heard of him.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Being the dutch top goal scorer can't be that hard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Yes they all are for me anyways. I don't give a crap about the funky outside box play with the tricks, for me a forward is who giving the chance will score more times then not, but somehow Torres only manages to score 1 in every 20 attempts(not an actual statistic).


11 in 13 starts, I don't believe any of the strikers you listed are doing better than that. 

Forlan? Not really. Alvez? Joke league, Kuyt > him. Villa? Not setting the world alight, slower version of Torres. Raul? Maybe 8 years ago. Torres has spent years playing with a team who will regularly be outplayed, and service to him will be cut off. Look what he does with good service. Was in nearly everyone's "World Cup Team" despite Spain going out early. And he is one of the best goalscorers around right now, playing with a big team. 

His record speaks for himself, he's not a natural goalscorer, but if he keeps this up in his first season in a new league then I think he has a big claim as one of the best strikers around. No matter what he did last season, he is on fire this season, which is what he is being judged on.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Killer Haza said:


> Being the dutch top goal scorer can't be that hard.


Point taken, but he scores more times than not when but infront of goal. The fact Torres scored 14 last year in a strong team and its not hard to score in La Liga, its got great players but alot of teams defending is suspect.



> His record speaks for himself, he's not a natural goalscorer, but if he keeps this up in his first season in a new league then I think he has a big claim as one of the best strikers around.


He would have more if he could finish. Don't get me wrong hes a great player but isn't a great striker.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You can say that about anyone. Rooney is no real striker, more of a second striker at the best of times, but he still got a brilliant total last season, despite missing easy chances and having lots of bad games.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great game between Spurs and Birmingham. Larsson will get goal of the season for that.

And Villa in the cup is great, cant wait.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> You can say that about anyone. Rooney is no real striker, more of a second striker at the best of times, but he still got a brilliant total last season, despite missing easy chances and having lots of bad games.


I will say that about Rooney, I hate the ******. For me a forward is a natural finisher no fancy footwork just able to win games by hitting the ball into the back of the net, but beating 3or4 players and hitting the ball straigh at the keeper, which Torres done about 4or5 times against Newcastle. Lets just agree hes no Mario Jardel.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Even the best have off games, and the rest of his play was top class.

Put it this way, I thought there was a high chance Torres would flop.

Now, he is already my second favourite player for Liverpool.

If he continues as he is now, by this time next season, he'll be the best striker in the world.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Some of the strikers listed as being better than Torres in totti10's list were laughable.

Adebayor?

Surely a wind up.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ste said:


> ^^^ Even the best have off games, and the rest of his play was top class.
> 
> Put it this way, I thought there was a high chance Torres would flop.
> 
> ...


Ibrahimovic will take some beating he is doing everything Torres is doing and more. Hes able to finish and fancy footwork. For me Ibra should be a candidate for World player of the year instead of Ronaldo.


*Stainless*
For Adebayour I was trying to make the list seem longer to get my point across. but other than him I believe that some may not be better than Torres at football but they are better strikers.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> I will say that about Rooney, I hate the ******. For me a forward is a natural finisher no fancy footwork just able to win games by hitting the ball into the back of the net, but beating 3or4 players and hitting the ball straigh at the keeper, which Torres done about 4or5 times against Newcastle. Lets just agree hes no Mario Jardel.


I understand your prespective, the fact Torres can score as many as he does (by the way, some of his finishes so far look exactly like a natural finishers goal) despite not being a "clinical striker" is a credit to him. He does need 1-on-1 lessons, but he most certainly CAN finish and will hopefully continue to do so.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure totti10 is a guy with a vendetta against Ronaldo, thus his posts aren't worth reading.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pretty sure totti10 is a guy with a vendetta against Ronaldo, thus his posts aren't worth reading.


I'm not going to lie to you, I don't like him, I don't know why I used to like him when I first saw him but after afew games I began to dislike him with a passion. Probably my most hated player I have ever seen, and I've seen some real ugly players in my time.

Also don't like rapists, I forgot all about that till afew seconds ago.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ronaldo is a typical United player to me. Less I type, the better.

As for Nando, his conversion rate mightn't be amazing, but he creates so many more chances, and sets more strikers up than any striker I have ever seen, and that includes Michael Owen. There is so much more to him than just scoring aswell.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ste said:


> Ronaldo is a typical United player to me. Less I type, the better.
> 
> As for Nando, his conversion rate mightn't be amazing, but he creates so many more chances, and sets more strikers up than any striker I have ever seen, and that includes Michael Owen. There is so much more to him than just scoring aswell.


I agree there he is great, good at creating, great team player and is curretnly scoring good to his game ratio. The problem I have is the fact he lacks fitness plays 3 games and has to miss 1. When he first came over I felt this guys gonna flop Shevchenko style but he has half proved me wrong. Also the fact is if he worked on his finishing and got better he could well be like Jardel. I have felt that way about his finishing for years but he is relucant to work on it or he just isn't capbale of it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he's a typical Utd player, talented as fuck and the world hates him because he's so fucking good.












totti10 said:


> I'm not going to lie to you, I don't like him, I don't know why I used to like him when I first saw him but after afew games I began to dislike him with a passion. Probably my most hated player I have ever seen, and I've seen some real ugly players in my time.
> 
> Also don't like rapists, I forgot all about that till afew seconds ago.


He didn't rape anyone though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

totti10 said:


> I agree there he is great, good at creating, great team player and is curretnly scoring good to his game ratio. The problem I have is the fact he lacks fitness plays 3 games and has to miss 1. When he first came over I felt this guys gonna flop Shevchenko style but he has half proved me wrong. Also the fact is if he worked on his finishing and got better he could well be like Jardel. I have felt that way about his finishing for years but he is relucant to work on it or he just isn't capbale of it.


Meh, he has played nearly 270 minutes in a row.

He has a week off now, until 3 matches in 8 days, he should be able to cope, he is only 22 or 23.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He didn't rape anyone though.


I read he did and clearly the only reason he didn't get charged was because he is famous, if I had raped someone or had a allegation against I'd go to jail for rape but its different for the famous.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I hate all Man United players, I just dislike there team as a whole.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

totti10 said:


> I read he did and clearly the only reason he didn't get charged was because he is famous, if I had raped someone or had a allegation against I'd go to jail for rape but its different for the famous.


It was some whore looking for money, plus it was in The Sun.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The paper it was in does lose it validity. Fukcing scum.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It was some whore looking for money, plus it was in The Sun.


It was also in the metro and thats known for its reliability.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Isn't that a train paper


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao Yes it is, the papers you get free.

He didn't rape anyone, just someone complaining to the papers stating he did & you know what TheSun etc are like. :no:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

No justice system would be that bloody awful that they'd let someone off for being famous. Also, train newspapers are tabloid newspapers, and I don't care if they are often right, at the end of the day they are tabloid newspapers and are published to enterain, not for news, which is why they cannot be trusted.

Not to mention the complete illogicality of it all. I know a lot of footballers are flat out pricks, and a lot of them are yet to comprehend the concept of maturity. But for someone to rape someone else, they have to have endured many hardships, and been brought up without morals and just have a desperate lust for power. You can argue that footballers can be violent and they're used to getting what they want, but I seriously doubt anyone in Ronaldo's position would rape someone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Plus Ronny loves him mum to much to do something like that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I got around to watching the Arsenal vs Aston Villa match today...and I'm very happy by the 1st half performance, and pretty much just 'meh' about the 2nd half performance. 

I really didn't think we would get out with the 3 points. I really thought that Villa would even it up at 2. I'll take it though.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

The Metro recycles news from the shit papers, and does boring interest pieces, hardly a valid source.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Completely random, but....

I was in The Albert for a bit before the match, watching the build up on some Arabic channel, and at about 2.45, it went to a commercial, advertsing the channel etc, and for 3 minutes, every 5 seconds Saveus.222 kept on coming up, just as it did about Y2J's return.

I was freaked out.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Must win match tommorow for us. Cannot afford to loose much more ground on the Gunners. I'm confident we will get the win .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll win I have no doubt about that, for me it's just a matter of how many we'll score.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

4 or 5-0 if we score early.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Fulham are a decent side under Lawrie, don't be surprised to go behind. Still, should win it in the second half as long as your strikers have a good day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

At Old Trafford.....5-0. 

Fulham can't hold leads, don't score many goals, are hopeless away, don't beat the big teams. Yep, they're in trouble. Why couldn't United have someone hard the one time we go above them (same games played as well, which is rather immense, considering how we got wrote off after some bad results)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fulham held us for 80 odd minutes, and Man Utd don't have Torres, so anything is possible.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, Fulham haven't won away all season, and have only scored 4 away goals, still think they will be up for this one though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Teams always are, but if we don't win with relative ease I'll be surprised and very disappointed.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Just wanted to say that Torres has been fucking fantastic for Liverpool so far this season. Brought so much to their attack and looks a threat nearly every time he gets the ball. I thought he would be great for the big games, until he finds his feet, but he has been outstanding.

I fully expect three points tomorrow. Also Ronie will prove why he should have won the Ballon D'Or.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll give him his due, Torres is pretty much Liverpool this season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I also wept at the godliness of Seb Larsson's goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I find it brilliant it is someone but Gerrard who is Mr Liverpool this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Let's not push it. At least we aren't a "ONE MAN TEAM" anymore thougb

Torres, Gerrard, Benayoun and Babel are all staggeringly close to the same amount of goals they got all of last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I knew that Torres might be a success, I just really didn't want him to be.

Gerrard is still so important though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The media will still find a way of making Gerrard seem like a god. Torres is clearly your most important player now, he gives you so many options, and allows Gerrard to play better due to stretching teams.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Torres looked awesome again today for Liverpool, it's nice to see that they can rely on someone other than Gerrard to perform, weather or not Liverpool can challenge and win the Premiership may depend on Torres, if he get injured long term they may have a problem. Even though Crouch started today i think he may well leave in January.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kuyt is still Liverpool's MVP in my eyes.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Kuyt is good player but if he had the pace of Torres he could be great player.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

No-one else on the planet can do what Kuyt does.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Kuyt is the new Dong.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

just seen the Larsson goal again, GOTS for me  so far anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ryan Babel is an absolute fucking machine. David Fairclough in the 00's.

The amount of heat Kuyt has got is pathetic also.


----------



## phrostbyte (Jul 20, 2007)

Bergman said:


> just seen the Larsson goal again, GOTS for me  so far anyway.


I've just seen it for the first time, and wow, what a goal. Hopefully there'll be a few more of those scored between now and the end of the season.


----------



## bstaple12 (Jan 22, 2007)

damn the Birmingham-Tottenham game was awesome. I'm glad I got to watch it live. Yea Larson's goal was just pure brilliance.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Great game, you know it'll be entertaining when watching Spurs, with their pathetic defending.


----------



## sergioorton (Aug 18, 2006)

chelsea is close to arsenal now lest go blues!!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ They were lucky to take that win against West Ham, I still dunno how they'll cope when Drogba, Essien, Mikel, Kalou are away for African Cup Of Nations. That's where I think they'll slip, but you can never be too sure. maybe Scheva will hit form in their absence...

:lmao


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i think they need a goal scorer upfront when drogba and kalou leave. i think they have good replacements in other areas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ They will really struggle up front, Pizarro & Sheva? O dear.

I'm hoping for a convincing display tonight from Man Utd after that shocker last weekend. The whole team needs to lift and with Rooney hopefully playing some part in the match, they will.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm predicting Arsenal 0-0 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Is that this weekend?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

mrchrisieclass said:


> I'm predicting Arsenal 0-0 Chelsea


i want chelsea to win that match:side:and reduce arsenals gap upfront


----------



## HBK_WWEFAN4LIFE (Feb 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Is that this weekend?


Next Sunday, along with Man Utd vs. Liverpool


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

HBK_WWEFAN4LIFE said:


> Next Sunday, along with Man Utd vs. Liverpool


I'm so nervous about that match it's unbelievable fingers crossed, Torres & Gerrard get injured


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

BBC Sport said:


> Middlesbrough are the only club to have made an offer for Barcelona's out-of-favour Brazilian playmaker Ronaldinho, with a bid of £10m. (Independent)


I seriously lol'd


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bizarre Utd playing on a Monday night, really not used to it. :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> The amount of heat Kuyt has got is pathetic also.


Yep. Kuyt is just as good as Tevez really, but because Tevez is more creative and has more moments of brilliance, people think he's better. Once the Torres/Kuyt partnership really gets going (If Benitez allows it too), I'm sure people will stop giving Kuyt shit. He and Torres looked sick upfront against Newcastle.



> I'm predicting Arsenal 0-0 Chelsea


I think we're capable of scoring against them. We'll see how that ends up, but I do think we'll have it in us to win that match if we do have a full strength side in, and if RVP doesn't show any signs of rustiness.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Against Newcastle.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Against Newcastle.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It is freezing cold and pissing down with rain. 

Monday night football


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Novus Destiny said:


>


Their defence is shit, so Kuyt and Torres looking amazing against them isn't exactly a huge deal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

<3 @ MNF, not officaly, but I still mark :side: 

Best I can hope for against United is 0-0....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It isn;t next weekend, it's the 15th we play United, and Arsenal/Chelsea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Am nervous about that match, too nervous :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If we win, honest to god, It will make me happier than any league win ever will have.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd expect that from someone who's never won the league, so I won't make much fuss about it.

On another note, our starting line-up is tha sex.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

omfg our line up is immense


I dislike not having Setanta.


3-1 United.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Beating United at home in the season where we have made our best ever progress and start would boviously be probably our best Prem win.... 

Most of United's Premiership matches that have won them titles haven't been thrilling. 

Our 4-3's with the Geordies will be hard to beat though.

Strong team, 5-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh I'll go 2-1. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why would United concede at home to lowly Fulham? Especially with Vidic and Hargreaves back.

3-0 United. Rooney, Tevez, and Anderson for his first competitive goal (I think).


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronny, 1-0. 11 goals in 11 games, very, very good.


I think I'll change my prediction, I'm going with 4-0 United.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well played Fulham, numbnuts. Gift for Ronaldo, lovely finish though. One more goal than Torres now, damn :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I want Setanta .

Really hope Anderson gets his well deserved goal tonight.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Defs damn, come on Fulham.

21 goals in 5 games :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

God bless Ronny.

Shame we haven't killed the game off, only disappointing thing.

Although how many chances does Tevez want? :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That boy Ronaldo eh.

How the fuck Kaka' got that award ahead of him is silly.

Frustrating half, Ronaldo has been great and Anderson has been good, but the rest of the midfield and front line seem as if they have just been out for a stroll around the place, since the goal was scored. I hope Sir Alex gives them a kick up the backside during the interval.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah they did totally relax once the goal went in, slightly disappointing to see really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

O'Shit on for Evra.....excellent.

Should be an easy win for Fulham :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm not looking forward to this second half for some reason.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol - why didn't we just push on to get another goal once we scored, we let Fulham gain a little bit of confidence.
If we don't score and there's 10 minutes to go, it'll be nervy. :no:


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

2-0 united


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ronald McDonald scores again 

He's on good form, Arbeloa will have his work cut out :shocked:


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

no need for Ronaldo to dive there:no:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Will Ronaldo ever get a hat-trick? 


I'm starting to get impatient with Saha. I know I shouldn't, and it's not really his fault what with the injuries and all, but he's beginning to look less and less like a United player. He's had enough chances this season, but often his shots have been screwed wide, or his first touches have been poor. Shadow of his former self, I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Ronny won't ever get a hat-trick tbh.

Happy with the result, won with ease, without over working ourselves.



Bergman said:


> no need for Ronaldo to dive there:no:


Not a dive you numpty, he more so jumped out of the way instead of getting battered.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think Ronaldo really dived, just wasn't fouled enough for anything ot be given, not that Rob Styles knows anything about penalties, the idiot. 

Simple win for United, some of their players are misfiring though, hopefully it stays that way up until our game, ones to watch are obviously Torres and Ronaldo and possibly Gerrard judging on current goalscoring form.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Back up to second, jolly good.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good comfortable win, Derby at home next, should get the points there

Then Liverpool, being able to rest players against Roma will be good too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't say misfiring, more just not really going full force, wasn't really needed though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Rooney looked extremely pissed off when he went off, partly due to that offside, but a couple of his efforts should have gone in, Tevez wasn't good in front of goal and Saha choked with his effort at the end. 

Also: Lousy CL qualifiers, so many teams have game in hands and pull away from us, we're ahead of United when having played the same amount of games, and Arsenal for some reason are playing their game in hand midweek, and we aren't, so yet again we'll fall even further behind, and with teams like United coming up, there is even more chance of dropping points, and our game in hand is against West Ham, hardly easy.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Anderson & Hargreaves played fairly well, Tevez just missed chances, & Rooney did fairly well, considering his been out.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Benneh its all part of the plan, false sense of security and ting :side:

ED- It sucks


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm expecting Arsenal to win against Newcastle, so the gap will then be 6 points.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Arsenal will destory Newcastle.

Lets just hope they drop points against Chelsea.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Interesting point raised on 5 live, about the 'big 4' all looking capable of winning the league this year. That's what I wanted, a 4-way title race. It'd be so nerve-wracking, yet brilliant at the same time. If Jose was still at Chelsea it would be better (mind games, comments, etc), but it's not about the managers. The teams all look good enough to win the league this season, Arsenal have matured, Liverpool are playing well, Chelsea are impressively getting the results and United have finally started to look somewhat like they did last season. There's still some dodgy areas for each of the teams, but it's going to be a hell of a title race if it stays like this.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Chelsea can get through Christmas and January still in the hunt then big credit to them, I just don't think they will.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Im doubtful we'll get the credit we deserve tbh, especially after yesterday.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

The African Cup Of Nations will affect them a lot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Their strikeforce during the Cup of Nations looks good 

Shevchenko - Pizarro 

Oh hell yeah. 

4 way title race would own, we'll have to stay in it though obviously, which will be hard. If we are 6 points or under off the top by January I'll be confident we can really go all the way. But for now, I'm keeping my confidence to myself, and staying realistic, we blow title races for fun, but we are in good form.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Was funny tonight. The linesman giving offside every 2 seconds was shit though.

Fulham brought about 200 fans, and they were fighting with each other


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Sounds about as many as Bolton brought yesterday.

I hear United won easily, without firing.

We'll beat Reading, and you'll beat Derby, should be very, very interesting December 15th.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont think i have verbally abused anyone as much as i did too Murphy before the match.

He just looked and me and ran off 

Steve Mcmamamnanamanam got alot of stick too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Danny Murphy would not run away, especially from you.

Reading will be difficult in some cases, we have won there, but it was a second string team. They will know how to combat Torres. We may rest players with one eye on Marseille and United. 

Not ideal, but I expect we will win it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Because what you said really got to Murphy......

Tough.

I suppose you do have good reason to abuse him


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

All I heard for Murphy was booing, didn't seem to effect him as he had two good shots in the space of a minute.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He was coming out of the tunnel to warm up and i shouted "You scouse bastard", which got his attention.

I then ripped into him and he ran off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe he ran away to get warmed up. Logic ever apply to your thinking? 

And I don't know what you could exactly say 'OMGZ I HATE YOU FOR SCORING AGAINST US'


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Conviniently he is not a scouser. 

Also, he was probably ignoring you, it wouldn't be clever for a player to turn around and say "Shut your fucking mouth you pile of fucking Manc shite" he'd be in trouble.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ He'd be very accurate, and truthful though.



> Conviniently he is not a scouser.


Crewish I believe.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> ^^^ He'd be very accurate, and truthful though.
> 
> 
> 
> Crewish I believe.


Chesterfarian I think :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Once you play for Liverpool you become scouse.

Look at Paul ince, we all hate the ****.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He also played for you :hb

Therefore, is he Scancer?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Maybe in the case of Jan Molby, but in most cases you become a Liverpool player rather than scouse. 

I wonder if Torres would ever get any scouse bastard taunts...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Only from the uneducated.

Old Trafford might be a good place to get such taunts.

J/k :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Look at Paul ince, we all hate the ****.


To be fair, you'd probably hate him regardless of whether he played for Liverpool or not. 'The Guvnor' was a fair cock.

Arsenal have got Newcastle away tomorrow night, a very winnable game given how awful Newcastle have been lately particularly their defence. This is a further continuation of Arsenal's good luck thus far in the league, coming up against teams when their not on form. With all our injuries, I'm not to worried about the score, I just want the right result, which should be fairly academic given our reserves beat their first team their in the Carling Cup earlier this season.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Arsenal and Man u for title race, starting to think Chelsea will be in it to the end now





Role Model said:


> Of course Chelsea will be in it, anyone that ever doubted that is pretty dumb





Role Model said:


> If Chelsea can get through Christmas and January still in the hunt then big credit to them, I just don't think they will.


 :side:


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

BBC said:


> Chelsea winger Florent Malouda has branded English football as "brainless" and rated players' diets as awful.
> 
> The 27-year-old, who signed from Lyon for £13m in the summer, said: "Training sessions are terrifying. They are maximum intensity, and you go flat out.
> 
> ...


Shut the door on your way out then Florent.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I was thinking the same thing when he posted that last comment 

But in all honesty I think it'd take a very mean effort for Chelsea to even finish as runner's up now with all their African Nations Cup problems, coupled with both Arsenal and Liverpool manning up. Not to mention all these rumours of internal problems, such as Drogba being ashamed of himself for signing for Chelsea.



> Shut the door on your way out then Florent.


Pretty much what I was thinking. Also, French football is clearly one of the best leagues in the world technically and creatively, which is exactly why all the clubs fish in Africa for the most physically dominant players world wide. What a moronic fuck who can't handle that he's not as good in the Premier League as he was in the inferior French League.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL.

He'll definetly go now, I thought he would of went anyway, he hardly plays, & he hasn't been injured either.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What an absoulute plank, if Chelsea had any sense of pride for the country they play in (they don't) he wouldn't be starting anymore games. I know for a fact the system isn't the bollocks he is trying to portray it is, you look at the success of the league, and its best players, have they ever complained? Van Nistelrooy, Henry, Cantona, Gerrard, Lampard and newer players like Ronaldo and Torres have all found it absoulutely fine. 

Florent is a fool and is probably annoyed at the fact he isn't a big player here.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He is amazed players can eat "whatever you like, drink Coke or anything".


I think he was just referring to Fat Frank with that statement :side:

Also, is it just me or does this place look different?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

> FOOTIE bosses launched a probe after fans claimed there had been an FA Cup draw balls-up.
> 
> Some supporters believe they saw Manchester United wrongly chosen as Aston Villa’s rivals in the next round of the cup.
> 
> ...


I never noticed it life and haven't watched the video yet but I have saw the pictures in the paper today. 

I hope they don't redo the draw because we have Oldham at home. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hilarious stuff, hope it doesn't have to be done again, as we always win at Villa.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'm sure it won't be redone, it better not be, Villa Park is like a second home for us.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Best football song I have heard in a looong time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwY8SrxiP4Q


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Despite the history between the two teams, you still have one of the hardest matches you could have asked for this early in the Cup. Also, I'd be interested who would actually arrange this 'fixing' because the draw wasn't too kind to either teams.

Also, nice Paul McGrath chant there T-C. Best Irish player ever according to Villa fans I know.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He was certainly the most consistently drunk Irish player of all time. But for a drunkard an outstanding centre half.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Got my ticket for the Man Utd game yesterday, can't wait, let's give the Mancs what they derserve, an ass whoopin


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Of all the drunkards in English football, none will ever beat Paul Merson. Legend.



> *Aston Villa captain Gareth Barry has described Martin Laursen as "like a new signing" for the club this season.*
> 
> Barry has been impressed by the performances of the 30-year-old defender, who endured an injury-plagued start to his Villa Park career after joining the club three-and-a-half years ago.
> 
> ...


Barry's a certainly good a good judgement. Laursen has been ridiculously good this season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Two words. George Best.

Also Tony Adams was a top class drunk aswell. Now he is part of the solution too. What a guy.

I also thoroughly enjoyed reading about Keano's 3 day binges in his book, I would brand him with "drunkard" tag, but a fine gent nonetheless.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I forgot about Best, but then again I hear he wasn't just limited to booze. Adams is a fair legend, but really his work is pointless as with general sport science discoveries, and serious professional aspect of the game now, there aren't many footballers who even bother with booze let alone abusers of the stuff, except of course Jermaine Pennant 



> *Birmingham City manager Alex McLeish wants to keep on-loan Arsenal star Johan Djourou for the rest of the season.*
> 
> Djourou initially joined the Blues in the summer with a view to him returning to the Gunners in January.
> 
> ...


I didn't realise he was doing so well for the Brummies. He was average against Spurs, and average in most matches I've seen him in. Also, we'll need for for January, but afterwards, I don't see the harm in loaning him back out to Birmingham for the remainder of the season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Should be an easy win coming up for Arsenal.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I hope so, come on the mighty Arsenal. Win Win Win Win Win.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

There was never a great Drunk that George best-he's the gretatest player the world has ever seen!

I'm predicting 2-0 to Arsenal, disapointed Walcott never started


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh dear, Adebayor is becoming a finisher. 

1-0, shite from Newcastle though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL looks like I'll just listen to it on the radio, fuck sitting watching another awful Newcastle defensive display.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

good start Arsenal


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

lovely goal from Adebayor

Newcastle with a good response tho.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Adebayor is becoming the new Drogba.

Milner thinks he's Ronaldinho.

My prediction 3-0 Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Milner sucking this season really hasn't helped Newcastle, he was really great for them last season.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Newcastle are improving, but we look comfortable, great goal from Adabayor though. Wouldn't have seen that last season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Newcastle looking better than recent performances but still very weak at the back. Arsenal look comfortable for the win. *


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd hardly call that comfortable. We seriously lack conviction without Hleb or Fabregas and seemingly can't play our natural possession game, because we just keep giving the ball away. We need to get Rosicky in the centre, and sub off Eduardo for Walcott who can play on the left which will give us good balance, because Rosicky has found himself down the left with space a fair bit but he can't exploit it because his left foot isn't good.

We were very lucky with that last offside call, but really that evens out some awful mistakes made by the ref during the game. Apparently if you have a reputation for being temperamental, you can come in ten seconds late and take out both the centre half and the keeper with both feet and get away with it, Alan Smith is a talentless cock. Also when Gilberto slid in without studs showing, cleanly winning the ball but then slightly catching Martins with a trailing leg, it was called a foul, in a very dangerous area. You gotta hate the referee folding to pressure from the home fans.

Also, does Diarra's head grow with each match (figuratively and literally), rea;;y he has no right to shoot from 30 yards when there are so many other options available. I'd much rather have Denilson starting, as although we'd lose some of Diarra's defensive and physical qualities, Denilson would allow us to play our natural game better and construct more in midfield.

Sweet goal by Adebayor. I've always found it odd how he can often do the hard things so well but muck up the easiest passes or chances on occasions.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeh but you cant seriously see Newcastle getting anything from the game?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Yeh but you cant seriously see Newcastle getting anything from the game?*



I can.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Taylor scores for the Toon.

1-1 

Game on


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

1-1!!!  C'mon man Arsenal play better!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

omfg mark-out, come on Newcastle, do us a favour and hold on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They won't, but I'd be so happy if they did.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

If Arsenal don't get 3 points I'll eat my shoe


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm just happy that Smith got the flick on, he's finally done something worthy :side:


I see Arsenal scoring again, but hey, I can enjoy it while it lasts.


Edit:



> 2105: GOAL Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
> Eduardo loses the ball as Arsenal try to get the ball clear. Habib Beye crosses *Alan Smith* flicks on and local boy Steven Taylor turns and finishes low into the corner. Cue mayhem at St James' Park.





> 2108: *Alan Smith* runs past Bacary Sagna and is a bit surprised to see the Arsenal defender collapse to the ground and roll over while holding his ankle. Yellow card for Sagna for diving.


omg he is DOMINATING.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I beg you Newcastle hold on


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That'll do me, Newcastle showed up and I'm very very grateful.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Get in!

Arsenal well in touching distance now.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

LK93 said:


> If Arsenal don't get 3 points I'll eat my shoe


:no: I never said that


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great result for Newcastle. Fully deserved a draw after how hard they worked. Arsenal dropping points is great too. *


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Why didn't we play West Ham in hand tonight?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Why didn't we play West Ham in hand tonight?



CONSPIRACY 

:side: 

Alan Smith won man of the match, lawls.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Alan Smith is a poor man's Kevin Davies. Just a battering ramp and hardly even a good one at that. The only reason Newcastle were able to get the ball to him so well was because he wasn't in the midfield for once.

Credit to Newcastle, they were very good value for the draw. Their defence looked much better and Nicky Butt and Joey Barton were both great in the middle of the park allowing Arsenal no time or space and not letting us play our natural game at all. This game does somewhat confirm our problems with squad depth, as although we do have some good players in reserve, they somewhat disrupt the team mentality we've built and the style that we play, hopefully we can get our key players fit for the really important Christmas period coming up when we'll need as many players around as possible.

One good thing may come from this game, which is that hopefully other teams who have seen this try to play physically against us when we're at full strength, because despite popular opinion, Arsenal don't get thrown off by physical play. In fact guys like Fabregas and Hleb thrive when there's 3 bodies around them all trying to close them down.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

KME said:


> Get in!
> 
> Arsenal well in touching distance now.


Im sorry but 7 points is not touching distance, the only team within touching distance is UTD. 

We did well to hold onto a point, good preformance by Newcastle not much to say about us except for Eduardo had a shocker plus the last 2 decisions by the ref were shocking :no:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Im sorry but 7 points is not touching distance, the only team within touching distance is UTD.


Game in hand! We go ahead of you if we win it, so where's the logic there?



> One good thing may come from this game, which is that hopefully other teams who have seen this try to play physically against us when we're at full strength, because despite popular opinion, Arsenal don't get thrown off by physical play. In fact guys like Fabregas and Hleb thrive when there's 3 bodies around them all trying to close them down.


But we found our way around that to win 3-0


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Overrated said:


> Im sorry but 7 points is not touching distance, the only team within touching distance is UTD.
> 
> We did well to hold onto a point, good preformance by Newcastle not much to say about us except for Eduardo had a shocker plus the last 2 decisions by the ref were shocking :no:


We have a game in hand, if we win that we are ahead of United and right behind you


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope Arsenal with the Premiership this year like.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Game in hand! We go ahead of you if we win it, so where's the logic there?
> 
> 
> 
> But we found our way around that to win 3-0



Key word is IF if you win it, West Ham arnt a team to be scoffed at.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Game in hand! We go ahead of you if we win it, so where's the logic there?
> 
> 
> 
> But we found our way around that to win 3-0


No you don't go ahead of us if you win our game in hand, you'll still be four points behind us.

And I hav no idea what your saying in the second part. Perhaps you didn't understand what I was saying, in that I hope other teams try and take a physical approach against us having seen that match, because if they do it'll be at their own peril.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Overrated said:


> Key word is IF if you win it, West Ham arnt a team to be scoffed at.


It's not looked at like that, the reasoning for us slightly trailing is because we have played less games and have had less opportunities to pick up as many points. The fact we get right back into it by winning a game in hand means we are what we can call touching distance, especially seeing as you no longer have a game in hand, and haven't won it. If you had, we'd struggle to catch you, but you haven't.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

KME said:


> It's not looked at like that, the reasoning for us slightly trailing is because we have played less games and have had less opportunities to pick up as many points. The fact we get right back into it by winning a game in hand means we are what we can call touching distance, especially seeing as you no longer have a game in hand, and haven't won it. If you had, we'd struggle to catch you, but you haven't.



I know that and all im saying is West Ham are not a push over this year, but you will probaly still win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Meh, I have no doubts it'll be hard, but seeing as it is at Anfield I'm hopeful we'll get the 3 points. Awkward Christmas period means that we'll have to wait ages to play the game though :no:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I was pretty satisfied with the result although I felt we did enough maybe to have won it but it just wasn't ment to be. Its gotta be said what a goal from Adebayour.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

Eduardo should of scored a goal imo


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Eduardo was hopeless, did he even get a chance to get a goal?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

LK93 said:


> Eduardo should of scored a goal imo


He had a shocker tbh i can see another reyes which is a shame.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> No you don't go ahead of us if you win our game in hand, you'll still be four points behind us.
> 
> And I hav no idea what your saying in the second part. Perhaps you didn't understand what I was saying, in that I hope other teams try and take a physical approach against us having seen that match, because if they do it'll be at their own peril.


He's a united fan i was talking about united.

But you drew a game that we won easily 3-0, if anything it shows you can be bullied, because you didn set the world alight as we know you can with your passing and moving football.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

LK93 said:


> Eduardo should of scored a goal imo


When?

Saying that both Geremi and Taylor's headers hit the post. Taylors header off the post should have been a penalty for sandwitching and pushing.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Newcastle deserved to win, sucks.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> He's a united fan i was talking about united.
> 
> But you drew a game that we won easily 3-0, if anything it shows you can be bullied, because you didn set the world alight as we know you can with your passing and moving football.


Im not a UTD fan :cuss:

Destiny said that we were bullied but he also said Hleb and Fabregas excel with 3 bodies around them so teams shouldent always go looking to take the physical side with us.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Saying that both Geremi and Taylor's headers hit the post. Taylors header off the post should have been a penalty for sandwitching and pushing.


As I like to say, 50/50 call :side:

Some reffing decisions were rather poor, but at the end of the game I felt the decisions on each side roughly evened themselves out. One thing I was annoyed at was Smith was backing into defenders and got away with it all game. That wasn't so much the ref's fault because they can't see everything, but the linesman who always have a clear view of those things need to man up and call a foul. I'm really not in a position to be complaining about officiating, but I just hate Alan Smith so much


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Smith was immense tonight, great lad.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sadly he did play good


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats everyones problem with Smith?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Get the fuck in Arsenal have slipped up 

Well within touching distance, and they have Everton and Chelsea around Christmas.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not complaining too much, we might of felt we should of won, and some chances went to waste, but in the end we didn't do badly considering our injuries, Newcastle played well, and it was a just result.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Whats everyones problem with Smith?


No idea, some people seem to think he is void of talent, but he makes up for it in work ethic, desire and spirit. A great lad.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Get the fuck in Arsenal have slipped up
> 
> Well within touching distance, and they have Everton and Chelsea around Christmas.


Why the fuck are you happy?

You support Liverpool, you aint winning the league fool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ignorance. 

News flash too btw, netiher are you.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Any of the top four could win it in my view.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Killer Haza said:


> Any of the top four could win it in my view.


except for man united, liverpool and chelsea 

anyway, i don't think its really that bad result, granted it is 2 points dropped, but we were facing a side as fired up as i've seen them all season, and we were missing arguably our 3 best players this season (Flamini, Hleb, Fabregas) and it we still haven't lost any ground in the title race considering it was a game in hand.
I'm confident we can bounce back aghainst 'Boro this weekend


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, Fabgreas is back anyway this weekend I think, along with Hleb, don't think the injuries were to serious.

I didn't even realise Liverpool were 3 points behind us with a game in hand, but people are just going by the last few seasons, where Liverpool have fell behind around the Christmas period.
If you do well in the next few weeks and get the right results, & don't get any injuries to key players, then it could be interesting.

Still think we'll win the league though.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Liverpool's start to the season is usually their weakest point, i think they could do very well, unfortunately.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal missed Hleb and fabregas last night. They've been amazing for them so far this season. Should be easy wins for Arsenal and United at the weekend.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You said that about Arsenal last night, not sure I can trust your posts.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

This weekend I can see Man U winning, Chelsea winning, Arsenal winning, Newcastle winning and can see Liverpool drawing. Sorry Liverpool fans but going to the madejski isn't easy.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> This weekend I can see Man U winning, Chelsea winning, Arsenal winning, Newcastle winning and can see Liverpool drawing. Sorry Liverpool fans but *going to the madejski isn't easy*.




We already won there 4-2 this season, we also won 2-1 there last year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Why the fuck are you happy?
> 
> You support Liverpool, you aint winning the league fool.


Neither are you.

I'll say now, If you win the league, and we don't get atleast second, I will never post on here again.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> We already won there 4-2 this season, we also won 2-1 there last year.


Past stats mean fuck all, its only there to gloat, saying what you said is like saying were going to beat Manchester United 'cause we beat them 5-0 in October 1996.

EDIT: Nevermind, you have basically the same team we don't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> Neither are you.
> 
> I'll say now, If you win the league, and we don't get atleast second, I will never post on here again.




Damn do you want me to delete that post now or what?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Neither are you.
> 
> I'll say now, If you win the league, and we don't get atleast second, I will never post on here again.


Eh, are you sure you want to say that?

Unless you are sick of this forum that is.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah but we beat them about 2 months ago, plus we've been fucking awesome recently, especially Torres y Gerrard.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well everyone thought us Gunners would win and we didnt.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So are we going to hold him to it?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> This weekend I can see Man U winning, Chelsea winning, Arsenal winning, Newcastle winning and can see Liverpool drawing. Sorry Liverpool fans but going to the madejski isn't easy.


I'm a negative person and I know that they can get something from us, but we've already beten them there twice, very comfortably in fact, so it doesn't seem much of a fortress when we got there, despite the fact they are good at home.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, I just would:

a) either end up getting banned for flaming my frsutrations out.
b) Say things that would upset United fans on here I actually like
c) I just couldn't take it.

Also, once I leave for my GCSEs, I'll probably grow out of here, and become less and less active, especially with my golfing aspirations in the summer.


Plus, the main people here who would miss me have my MSN.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dear God almighty, Liverpool better get 2nd, I don't want Ste leaving :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stop being a silly sausage.

To be fair though, if Liverpool won the league I'd most likely ban every fan of theirs on here.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah seriously, you two guys could appear on MSN once in a while :side:


Stick me to that, it would be a good enough way to get me away from here anyway :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im hearing from a mate that United's players are gonna wear a retro style kit against City for the munich anniversary.

Nice touch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that'll certainly be good to see, I always like it when teams do stuff like that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I posted about the chance of that a while back, didn't actually think it would happen. 


Good news.



> Manchester United have announced plans to mark the 50th anniversary of the Munich air disaster on 6 February 2008.
> 
> * United players to wear a retro 1950s-style kit against Manchester City on 10 February
> * Permanent, free exhibition telling the story of the Busby Babes
> ...


Awesome, nice way to mark the anniversary.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know it's next year, but what date a) That match taking place
b) The anniversary of the actual Munich?

edit: Already answered ::


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

10th Feb is the game, 6th is the anniversary.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Skysports.com said:


> Manchester United captain Gary Neville has suffered another setback in his recovery from injury.
> 
> Neville has not featured for United since breaking an ankle against Bolton at the beginning of March.
> 
> ...


Meh, wondered why he hasn't featured on the bench lately, considering he played a reserve game weeks ago.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This Neville stuff is getting crazy, he's seriously unlucky.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's pretty worrying, I just really can't even guess what he'll be like when he finally returns.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I hope he retires.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

.......


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

That wasn't very nice. :side:

I was hoping he'd be fit to play against Liverpool.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Im not a spammer, my post was raped :side:

I hope he retires also :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Think the future for him is he retires and never plays again, glad Brown will be playing instead of him against us, he'll be better to run at than Big Nose Nev.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Brown's done fine this season and neville hasnt been missed.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Pretty sure you'd rather have him playing against us, like the song says he would.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Neville is still better, and offers a great attack down the right, Brown has a poor cross, little pace and isn't much to admire defensively. If Kewell is given a start I'd be happy to see him run at Brown, and tbh I would feel more threatened if he was running at Neville.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd rather have Brown for Liverpool, simply because he's been playing as part of our impressive defence. I wouldn't want Neville to come back now and be thrown straight back into the Liverpool game.

All that aside, I'd have Neville, but in this situation I'd have Brown.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I'd rather have Brown for Liverpool, simply because he's been playing as part of our impressive defence. I wouldn't want Neville to come back now and be thrown straight back into the Liverpool game.
> 
> All that aside, I'd have Neville, but in this situation I'd have Brown.


Totally agree.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Liars. :side: 

How could anyone possibly want average players like Brown over Neville? Ok Brown is doing ok, but why would there be any problem at all with Neville coming in? It's not like he doesn't know every player in that defense, and he's certainly a better player than Brown. Not to mention Neville's hatred of Liverpool would probably be helpful under the circumstances.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd like to see Neville get one more run out at Anfield.:side:

Harry Kewell against Brown, or maybe the might Ryan Babel. Could see either being an interesting battle.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Liars. :side:
> 
> How could anyone possibly want average players like Brown over Neville? Ok Brown is doing ok, but why would there be any problem at all with Neville coming in? It's not like he doesn't know every player in that defense, and he's certainly a better player than Brown. Not to mention Neville's hatred of Liverpool would probably be helpful under the circumstances.


It's common sense to want Brown to play instead of Neville, seeing as he clearly wouldn't be anywhere close to his best after being out since march and then throwing him into a huge game would most likely be a stupid risk, it could either work wonders or it would simply hinder us and be a total disaster.

He's not going to be fit anywayzzz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If he was fit for the Roma game he would've had a run out to get the rust off, and he doesn't seem like a player who need to be eased back into a team. If he was fit I imagine he'd play, at least that's what I think Fergie would do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most likely, yes. But he's injuried, again and he'll be fit for the next time we play you....


....maybe.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That won't be at Anfield though :sad:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SkUWLT5g3WE&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=19T3_sw8jZM

:lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao

"I wouldnt look like an arsehole"


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

All these videos are pure class. Feel free to move Ben, but more Footie fans would see it here though. http://youtube.com/user/SlurpyJ


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao Brilliant McClaren umbrella one.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

That's fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good find, lol.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

good one:lmao
but fa should also get lots of that as they are the one who chose him


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Wes Brown can get fucked for rejecting 50 grand a week.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm pretty shocked at that, pretty disrespectful to the club as well. Maybe it's because it's a 4 year contract, and he'd rather have a smaller one? It surely can't be the money.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL what a cock. It amazes me how much more United players get paid that Arsenal players. If Brown was to accept that he'd be making more than almost all Arsenal players bar about 3 or 4.

I'm quite sure that Newcastle would rival Arsenal when it comes to player wages.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He'll be getting stick at todays game for sure, hopefully we buy a replacement in January if hes fucking off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

50Grand a week for Brown?

ono :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've heard rumours that Ferguson is looking at Alan Hutton as Nev's long term replacement. Whenever I've seen the lad play he's been absolutely suburb, but I really haven't seen enough of him to make a solid judgement, and according to a Celtic fan I know he's overrated.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Simpson deserves a push tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What ever happened to Phil Bardsley :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't know, and I honestly don't care, utterly useless.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

He's on loan at Sheffield United, and according to all their fans, he and Gary Cahill from Villa have been excellent.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Is that Gary Cahill any relation to Tim?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Wes Brown has started 14 of our 15 league games this season so i dont see why hes moaning.

Unless him playing more games than Rooney and Ronaldo has got to his head.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Martin Laursen is having a bad day, he's missed tow unmarked headers already. 

Pompey lead Villa 1-0.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Wes Brown has started 14 of our 15 league games this season so i dont see why hes moaning.
> 
> Unless him playing more games than Rooney and Ronaldo has got to his head.


Well, that clearly makes him worth 130 grand a week.

He's a rare breed, it's not often you get a right back with two left feet.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ono, Pompey lead 2-0. Muntari from around 25 yards, bent it in the top corner. Villa have dominated and have probably thrown the game away. Martin Laursen is still having a mare, he didn't close Muintari down.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*2-0 down slightly harsh on Villa but poor defending has let them down.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Get Wes the fuck out of there in January. I've never liked him, always thought he was a liability. I'd prefer Danny Simpson over him already anyway.

Also Dani Alves in January please.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> Also Dani Alves in January please.


No thx.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Danny Simpson > Wes Brown imo too. Brown's still a good back up player but just not reliable enough to be a constant first teamer. He's done alright this season though.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Laursen's worst game of the season . I blame it on Barry praising him :side:

2-0 is rather flattering to Pompey though. Glen Johnson has been great, he's completely taken Young out of the game. Villa need to get Maloney on, put him on the left, and Young on the right where he can exploit Pamarot, who whilst isn't a bad player by any means, wouldn't deal with Young nearly as well as Johnson has.

Also, I found it hilarious when Distin went on a long run into Villa's half, and the commentator mentioned that he recalled him making a 70 yard run for City and scoring once, but he couldn't recall who it was against, even though that team was right in front of him; Villa.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Johnson has been great since moving from Chelsea, but I thought he was OK at Chelsea too.

Villa really should be level, Lauren had 2 great chances, unlike him to miss them, usually good with his head.

Good second goal for Pompey, I can see Villa getting back into it though.



T-C said:


> Also Dani Alves in January please.





Man Utd Fan said:


> No thnx


Why not?

Simpson definetly should be promoted to the first team, I think his a good player, Alves would be good, but I doubt we'll go for him.

If anything Ferguson will go for another midfielder, which I don't know why, we have plenty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Simpson should get a chance, keep it English.

Fergie's going to be looking at bringing in some cover for the back, not another midfielder.

I'd still welcome another striker to be honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Alves would cost *alot*, and unless you are buying him solely for attacking purposes (he doesn't strike me as a dfender) I wouildn't bother with him, stick with defensive minded right backs, who can go forward if need be.

Edit - What a goal, great touch, lovely nutmeg, superb finish.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

That was awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That really was class, what a funny old game this has been. Might even get another couple.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

It's funny how Portsmouth for me, look the most likely team to break the top 4 right now.

Yes, that includes Man City.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man City can't perform away from home, Pompey can, I think Pompey will finish above them, they look class right now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City will fall down sooner or later that's for sure, but Pompey look far more likely to break through, they won't, but yeah.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm tempted to punt a few quid on Man City/Hatton double at 8/1

Already got 30 quid on Hatton winning between rounds 7-9 at 9/1

Anyone else with any fancies for today's games?

I may bang an accumulator on.

Got Chelsea, Man U, Celtic, Everton and Wednesday on as an accumulator now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nice penalty and rugby tackle by Barry. 3-1, still think Pompey have it wrapped up though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

3-3.


IM CALLIN IT!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great play by Pompey, awful miss by Bouba Diop. Pompey should have scored 5, Benjani was also too slow when he got one on one with Carson.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Entertaining game, could have been so many more goals for both teams.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Great play by Pompey, awful miss by Bouba Diop. Pompey should have scored 5, Benjani was also too slow when he got one on one with Carson.


Surely give credit to Reo-Coker, it wasn't that Benjani was too slow but more he was caught.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Surely give credit to Reo-Coker, it wasn't that Benjani was too slow but more he was caught.


It was good from Reo-Coker, but Benjani had a few yards to run into ahead of Nigel, and could've shot earlier too, he dithered alot then tried to cut inside, should have done better I reckon.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I love Barry. That's the second time in two games he's gotten away with flooring pricks. First Eboue, now Diop. BARRY TAKES NO SHIT!!!

And Harry Redknapp really has built a fabulous team at Pompey. So physical, and really just perfect tactics for the team he has. They may have scored to somewhat lucky goals, but you make you're own luck, they've always got midfield runners into forward space, whilst maintaining very tight in midfield. Very balanced and things just work for them and its no fluke. If anything they've been unlucky not to convert some of their home draws into wins.

Also, Young is again proving that he does indeed have one of the best deliveries in the league, but he was kept too quite on the left by Johnson, but he got space on the right and obviously with set-pieces too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

ono @ Hargreaves injuring himself in training. How many injuries is that so far this season?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I know, lol - injured again. 

ono @ Shevchenko. :side:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

hope its not serious injury for hargreaves


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hasn't been easy but 2-0 up, really could have been more. Hopefully there is more to follow.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Useless Derby, wish they got could sent down to the Championship in January, give us a team that actually has some resistance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They did well for 40 minutes, but we got through in the end.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's the problem though, they let in a goal then give up. They are so weak,I hope they finish with the lowest amount of points ever, simply because you can't rely on them to ever help you out, they just keep losing, Hopeless.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope they don't break Swindon Town's record of conceding the most goals in a Premier League season. I highly doubt that will happen simply because of the reduced amount of games since then. I have a friend who supports Swindon Town, and I'd like to continue to remind them of that statistic.

Also, just a question. Has anyone else been warmed for spamming in the blogs section? I did for my comment in Enigma's blog. So if there is any poster in this thread who would happen to have the power to remove the said warming, I would great appreciate it if you would do so :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A great TEVEZ finish.

I want Ronny to score. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Reds team in full: Reina, Arbeloa, Riise, Hobbs, Carragher, Gerrard, Mascherano, Sissoko, Voronin, Torres, Crouch. Subs: Itandje, Hyypia, Kewell, Kuyt, Babel 

I'm convinced Rafa wants our winning streak to end, What an abysmal team, 4-3-3, ono. Why is Hobbs starting? The only point of him being in the team was to rest Carra who is a risk seeing as he isn't fit and is on 4 yellow cards. Sissoko and Masscherano is too defensive in midfield, so that's completely turd. At least Torres starts, but he's probably due a bad game, and Crouch had a shocker in his last game, I can see us drawing this 0-0.

Good on Steve Howard getting his Premiership goal, especially against United at OT.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pissed at the goal we let in, we really could have destroyed Derby today, but it just hasn't happened.


And Ronny isn't going to get a goal. :sad:


Oh and Liverpool will win reasonably easily.


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH RONNY


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pissed at the goal we let in, we really could have destroyed Derby today, but it just hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> *And Ronny isn't going to get a goal*. :sad:
> ...


Liar.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So glad he told Tevez it was his penalty, what a guy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Scoring penalties to complete hat-tricks are lame. But in all honesty that should never have been a penalty. I wouldn't call it a dive, but he did go down easily. I suppose it doesn't really matter at the end of the day.

What does matter is that DERBY FINALLY SCORED AN AWAY GOAL 

:side:

Also, may I add, LOL at Liverpool's line-up. I have a lot of respect for Benetiz and don't doubt for a second that he's one of the best managers around, but some of his tactical decisions do baffle me, but he usually goes on to win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool will still win.

Carra getting booked is what I want, because we all know what that means....


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

1-0 to Reading... Awesome.

Liverpool will win 3-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rather typical Gerrard saving the day, honestly Liverpool have been wank. But they'll still win.


----------



## jim fol (Aug 21, 2006)

Whenever Liverpool look like they have nothing Gerrard always pops up with the goods.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

That's the sign of a good team to be fair.

Playing poor, but Torres and Gerrard's movement will always create something.

I'm starting to think I'm a closet Liverpool fan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> That's the sign of a good team to be fair.
> 
> Playing poor, but Torres and Gerrard's movement will always create something.
> 
> *I'm starting to think I'm a closet Liverpool fan.*


I knew there was something deep inside you that I hated.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Pft, you just want to be deep inside me.

****.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why do we always get the useless referees, blind wanker. 

We should be infront, and we don't look like scorung again. Looks like points dropped, in our biggest week of the season, great


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll win, don't worry.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We won't, and I'm not, seeing as I expect to draw, especially with this formation and this referee.


----------



## jim fol (Aug 21, 2006)

KME said:


> Why do we always get the useless referees, blind wanker.
> 
> We should be infront, and we don't look like scorung again. Looks like points dropped, in our biggest week of the season, great


There’s still the second half. If Rafa takes off Sissoko and brings on Babel I think Liverpool will be much more attacking and should get another goal. If things still don’t go right Kuyt could always be brought into the mix.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When you start Sissoko you don't ever ever ever deserve to get anything from a game.

But you'll win, I'm sure of it.


----------



## jim fol (Aug 21, 2006)

Good point. I’m not sure why Rafa played him today. He has been poor all season when he’s played. I would understand if he was brought on late in the second half to rest Gerrard before Tuesday night but otherwise he shouldn’t be playing at all. 

I still expect Liverpool to win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres going off, bet it isn't that serious though.

Reading won't hold on sadly.

3-1 Game over you would think, Rafa Rafa Rafa, you silly man.


----------



## jim fol (Aug 21, 2006)

3-1 Reading. Looks like the end of Liverpool's slim title hopes for this year.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Come on you Royles.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Reading throw this away, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

You would think that at some time in Sissokos career, someone would have taught him how to pass.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think they'll lose it now, or let Livepool back in it, well I hope not..

Gerrard is coming of now, for Babel , lol. :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He might very well be the worst player at any of the top four teams, who plays regularly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What a shit game before, and Ronaldo really pissed me off.

Oh and Reading are awesome


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What for not giving Tevez a hat-trick? I can understand it, but Ronny deserved a goal for his efforts and after not gettng a penalty on Monday, I was happy to see him win one and put it away.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Would of been nice for him to get a hat-trick, but your right (^), after Monday, I don't really blame him for taking it.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

If Arsenal win tomorrow all my predictions will be spot on. Also the Reading game was boring dispite having 4goals. Other than that I'm happy hate Liverpool.

Happy to see us getting back on track, hopefully big Sam will be out before long, alongside the overpaid crap we have on the injury list(Owen + Duff).


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

oh dear Liverpool :no: Man Utd must be quacking in the boots


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Dirk had started Liverpool would have won 8-0 again.


Seriously though, tonight was another obvious example of Rafa being clueless about the league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Load of fucking bollocks. Fucking referee ruined the game for starters, if we had gone in front we would have pissed it, but no, the fuckface had to give a penalty that was a yard outside the box. We hit the post twice and the bar, yet still looked absoulutely awful. Torres, Gerrard both came off early, both seemed injured to me, so that's 2 losses coming up then. Hobbs was ok, should've scored though. Sissoko wasn't as bad as te commentator tried to make out, his passing wasn't bad, certainly wasn't anything special, but oneo f his through balls was top class, and his tackling was never bad. Still wanted Lucas to play instead. Mascherano's passing has greatly improved, Carra's hasn't. Worst performance of the season and I knew it would be when I saw the team sheet. DREADFUL.

The title race is over for us now, Arsenal will win tommorow, everyone has gone ahead of us and we don't play our game in hand until the end of January, by which time the apparent champions will make themselves known, time to focus on getting 3rd if possible.

Newcastle fans have no right to laugh though, you got hammered by the piece of shit out on the field tonight.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Seriously though, tonight was another obvious example of Rafa being clueless about the league.


Hes just clueless altogether, what comes to mind is 22million on Torres....what was the owner thinking, surely they should have seen hes not even worth half of that. Well saying that most of his signings have been awful.

KME: say all you want at the end of the day we won.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still don't think you're totally out of it, although if we beat you next week you probably are.

Torres so far looks worth the money, him and Gerrard are Liverpool this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Hes just clueless altogether, what comes to mind is 22million on Torres....what was the owner thinking, surely they should have seen hes not even worth half of that. Well saying that most of his signings have been awful.


Best signing this season, that ends that argument. 

Reina, Garcia, Arbeloa, Agger, Torres, Alonso, Crouch, Babel, Mascherano, yes, awful signings they are, all his bad signings have been cheap, and are gone now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Any word on Torres? Injuried or what?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd imagine so, he got hit twice hard by Sonko, and there was no point leaving him on considering the games coming up. 



totti10 said:


> Hes just clueless altogether, what comes to mind is 22million on Torres....what was the owner thinking, surely they should have seen hes not even worth half of that. Well saying that most of his signings have been awful.
> 
> KME: say all you want at the end of the day *we won*.


Doesn't change the fact you were beaten easily by a team just as shaky as this one. Lucas - Sissoko was our midfield that day, and an injury ridden Harry Kewell and an out of position Gerrard, with out of form Kuyt up front. 

And today you beat a promoted side in the last minute, not impressive no matter how you dress it up.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> Best signing this season, that ends that argument.
> 
> Reina, Garcia, Arbeloa, Agger, Torres, Alonso, Crouch, Babel, Mascherano, yes, awful signings they are, all his bad signings have been cheap, and are gone now.


theres over 50million pound of shit in that list. No offence but never rated Garcia sure he was good in the CL but was useless in the league. Crouch dare I say anymore. Mascherano is decent I'll give you that. Torres is never a forward nevermind 22million of it. I'm not going to lie I like Babel, Alonso and Agger. Arbeloa I need to see more of him to rate him.

Saying that all clubs make bad signings just Rafa is a wannabemourinho. I heard him attempting to be like Mourinho in a press conference but sound like a complete idiot. I hate him, I hate is fat belly, his ugly face, his goatee. Atleast with Mourinho he was funny and good to look at(take that in a non-sexual way).

*KME* : I couldn't give a fuck if we won last minute, a win is a win no matter how you look at it. We showed spirit not to ly down after going behind early on.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> theres over 50million pound of shit in that list. No offence but never rated Garcia sure he was good in the CL but was useless in the league. Crouch dare I say anymore. Mascherano is decent I'll give you that. Torres is never a forward nevermind 22million of it. I'm not going to lie I like Babel, Alonso and Agger. Arbeloa I need to see more of him to rate him.
> 
> Saying that all clubs make bad signings just Rafa is a wannabemourinho. I heard him attempting to be like Mourinho in a press conference but sound like a complete idiot. I hate him, I hate is *fat belly, his ugly face*, his goatee. Atleast with Mourinho he was funny and good to look at(take that in a non-sexual way).
> 
> *KME* : I couldn't give a fuck if we won last minute, a win is a win no matter how you look at it. We showed spirit not to ly down after going behind early on.


Yep, and Slim Sam is a real looker.

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, you seem to hate your own manager and all his signings.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

totti10 is the new Bradders.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> totti10 is the new Bradders.


But we didn't need a new one. :sad:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> Yep, and Slim Sam is a real looker.
> 
> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, you seem to hate your own manager and all his signings.


I'm not going to lie I think Sam is nearly as dense as Rafa. Sam has made afew I like....Beye, maybe Sam is worse than Rafa but atleast......we don't spend rediculous money on forward that aren't really full blooded forwards.
Can I ask you somthing and get a turuthful answer would you pay more for Torres than Shearer?...

Most people wouldn't put youse did.

*Stainless*: Who the fuck is Bladders, also I'm me not a new verse of some retard.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres isn't a full blooded striker, but fuck is he carrying that department at the moment.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> I'm not going to lie I think Sam is nearly as dense as Rafa. Sam has made afew I like....Beye, maybe Sam is worse than Rafa but atleast......we don't spend rediculous money on forward that aren't really full blooded forwards.
> Can I ask you somthing and get a turuthful answer would you pay more for Torres than Shearer?...
> 
> Most people wouldn't put youse did.


Football has changed, Shearer cost alot for how much money was worth back then, the money has hyper inflated, millions are thrown at people I have never heard of. 

Torres adds goals and a cutting edge to our team (got an assist today), but I'm not going to pretend I wouldn't have payed more for Shear in 1996, but this isn't 1996, it's hard to compare the two. Shearer is obviously the more natural finisher, but Torres adds so much more ot our game, not that he doesn't score goals, for someone who isn't a natural goalscorer he is certainly scoring a fair amount, he has more than last years top scorer already. 

And of course Sam hasn't spent as much as Rafa, but look at how much longer Rafa has been with us compared to Sam with you.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Problem with Liverpool atm imo, is scoring goals.

The only players who score really is Gerrard & Torres, Babel scores a goal now & again, but you can't rely on him, & you get maybe Hyppia or someone else getting a goal when it's a high scoring game.

I really think Voronin is shit, sorry, & Crouch is good but his not a proper striker iff i said that right.

Go get Adriano from Inter Milan before Man city do. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Problem with Liverpool atm imo, is scoring goals.
> 
> The only players who score really is Gerrard & Torres, Babel scores a goal now & again, but you can't rely on him, & you get maybe Hyppia or someone else getting a goal when it's a high scoring game.
> 
> ...


Nah, 26 goals in 6 is fine in terms of goals, but I see what you mean with mostly the same people scoring every game. But our real problem is consistancy. When other teams go on winning streaks they keep on winning, we just seem incapbable of doing so, and we need to especially with two huge games coming up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa's selection and tactics were just far too bizarre today, his randomness doesn't help you at all.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What for not giving Tevez a hat-trick?


And for diving, i dont enjoy dirty tactics.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

All I can say is FUCK OFF RAFA YOU FUCKING IDIOT. SHOW SOME PASSION.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> And for diving, i dont enjoy dirty tactics.


After all that went on on Monday, for him to throw himself down so cheaply was pretty lame, seeing as he'd had people saying how he wasn't a diver all week and then to go down after basically making himself trip on someones leg, pretty sad.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The defender didnt even try and tackle him, Ronaldo just kicked his leg off the defenders and collapsed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that's what I said, Ronaldo forced the contact himself and fell down.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought Ronaldo had grown out of diving?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It wasn't a Gerrard dive into thin air, he dragged his leg into another player so there was contact, and then went down, still very idiotic thing to do.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I have defended Rafa a lot, he has got a lot of shit for things that weren't always his fault but tonight (meaning the formation and substitutions) was shocking for a Liverpool manager. 

Where was the logic in that crap? Crouch on the left of a front three? Voronin and Sissoko even putting their kit on? Taking our only real driving force off? Giving Reading practically no respect, not to mention giving them the impetus to attack after not even bothering to attack them at first. 

But worst, publicly stating he wants the Premiership, putting a side and making the changes he did *purely* because we have a champions league game on Tuesday (which to be honest I wouldn't mind so much if we lost, but our confidence will then be shattered for United on Sunday).Total crap and I do not want to see it much longer. 

We (Rafa in particular) got what we deserved, the players looked *lost *out there tonight.

Hell now we'll play a logical, comfortable formation on Tuesday and win and then do the same thing and beat United on Sunday. Fucking heck.


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Another win for Utd, keeping Arsenal in their sights.

John O'Shea time next week on Grand Slam Sunday lol.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I haven't seen United on TV for ages 


My thoughts on today:

- United's win, very pleased, suprising to see Derby score against us at home. Good to see Tevez score twice, dunno why he didn't get to take the pen, though we've been over this discussion before. Nice to see Giggs score too. 
- lol at Liverpool. I hope they don't bounce back against us.

Uh yeah, think that's it. :side:

Chelsea are still chugging along I see.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Hell now we'll play a logical, comfortable formation on Tuesday and win and then do the same thing and beat United on Sunday. Fucking heck.


Unfortunately, I cannot see us beating United.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Well another comfortable win by Pompey puts us only 4 goals away from 4th. Goals from Sulley Ali Muntari (twice) and an own goal set up a commanding lead, while a late penalty from Gareth Barry managed to save Villa from being held to nil at home.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Chelsea should for really beat Sunderland by more then two goals. They had just about all the control in the match and I think if Drogba was playing they would of won by four or five goals. Shevchenko looked a bit out of place and the goal he scored was mainly due to an incredible cross.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't believe how hurt I am by what happened yesterday.

I truly feel that Rafa cost us the league yesterday.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

1-0 The Boro

Great start for them, Aliadiere's electric pace got him round Almunia, Toure bought him down, Downing scored the penalty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Boro have done well, but they need that second goal and well they really should have got it in the first half. The sooner they get it the better, if they don't score again, I can see Arsenal maybe turning this one around.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boro need another goal, they don't look safe at the back. Arsenal have been as useless as they could possibly be, but a turnaround is on the cards. 

Great half for Boro, but Wenger will turn it around at half time. I'd ditch Eduardo tbh, he hasn't played the best, he'll get the winner now I've said that .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What can I say? Boro deserve to be in the lead. The team we're fielding just doesn't click. We either need to get Rosicky into the centre or sub Denilson on because we're not creating anything, and a creative spark in the middle would help that. Going long to Adebayor just isn't working when that's all we've got. Gilberto has looked way off the pace all season, and Diarra is a good talent, but he's inexperienced and hasn't got the movement nor the passing ability needed when playing along someone like Gilberto.

Also, I really feel sorry for Eduardo. I don't doubt his talent for a second, he's one of the best natural finishers in the world. He's finally getting a run in the team but the team we're fielding right now gives him no chance to shine. When we've got guys who can play it to him, then he'll do well. Also it's clear that Wenger's told him to drop deep which is odd, because I'd fancy him much more as an off the shoulder striker like OWen or RVN.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm so used to this sort of Arsenal performance, and unless Boro get another, I just can't see them holding on. A draw will do me, but I'd be rather sad to see Boro throw it away.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal will get something from the game, Wenger will have already indentified there is a problem and I imagine he has ways to fix it. Boro will struggle to replicate that first half performance.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think a draw is the most likely result. I can't see Arsenal winning it unless we make at least two early changes and can really turn the game on its head. As it stands now, I'd still give Boro a very good chance of maintaining the lead.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

So close from Tuncay. That would have killed Arsenal off. That will come back to haunt Boro I feel.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ He just did kill it off.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I wake up to see Boro beating Arsenal 2-0. Get in 

Top of the league next week.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

boro 2-0 great play by them they are dominating this match and deserve to win


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If their was one team i would tip to beat us, it would have to be boro, so damn annoying.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I suppose Arsenal have finally hit our slump, I suppose its no wonder considering our three best attacking players are all out injured. I just hope that it ends here and we can somehow recover enough to get a result against Chelsea and beat Tottenham. But I think we'll still be missing those three for the Chelsea game, but Flamini will be back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Boro really deserved to win that, Arsenal just didn't turn up and you have to give some credit to Boro for that. Shame they scored that goal at the end.


Great weekend for us though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Whew. Not so bad afterall, Arsenal fail to pull away at the top, so we haven't lost ground on them, we are very close to Chelsea and we have United next week to catch up with them. 

Great day.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Well your'e gonna be 9 points behind us this time next week, and even further behind Arsenal.

Oh wait, the game in hand. You'll obviously win that


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

Boro finally get a win against a lacklusture Arsenal, all credit to boro in giving Arsenal their first loss  

If we get a win against West Ham today, we will be very well off with a win today we can move to 7th, hooefully there won't be a repeat of last season with West Ham getting that lucky goal in at the end, I am going to predict 2-0 to Rovers, other predictions??


----------



## randyrules2005 (Jun 11, 2005)

Brilliant both unbeaten teams lose. Sir Alex said they would slip up and they have done twice in the last 4 days.

A draw at Anfield and a Chelsea win will see the top 3 locked on 37 points.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Well your'e gonna be 9 points behind us this time next week, and even further behind Arsenal.
> 
> Oh wait, the game in hand. You'll obviously win that


That's just assuming though isn't it, you fool. If we beat you and Chelsea and Arsenal draw then we are right back in it. 

And yes, game in hand, one more game in hand than you have. You can play it down all you likem but us being behind seeing we have played less games is hardl surprising.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal need Fab and Kleb back quickly, otherwise they're simply going to keep on losing. Chelsea really should beat them with relative ease if those two are still missing.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> That's just assuming though isn't it, you fool. If we beat you and Chelsea and Arsenal draw then we are right back in it.
> 
> And yes, game in hand, one more game in hand than you have. You can play it down all you likem but us being behind seeing we have played less games is hardl surprising.


But you wont beat us, you havent in the league for Donkeys years.

1-0 Tottenham


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

Hahaha, Tottenham's goal was offside and handball. What a dozy referee!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> But you wont beat us, you havent in the league for Donkeys years.
> 
> 1-0 Tottenham


Doesn't mean we can't beat you though, Boro usually get smashed by Arsenal, didnm't today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Boro have a reasonably good record recently against them, so that was a shitty example. :side:


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

We played terribly and deserved the loss tbh. All these injuries in midfield are crippling us. I fear for next week against chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When are they all going to be fit? Because Chelsea will surely kill Arsenal if it's that same team next week.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Boro have a reasonably good record recently against them, so that was a shitty example.


Not really. We've given them plenty of thrashings in recent years, including a 7-0 victory. But last season they nabbed two draws off us, thats all they've really done to us in recent years as well as beating us in a Carling Cup semi final.

Regarding the injuries. No one other than Flamini will likely be back for Chelsea, but potentially the whole lot could be back for Spurs.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Flamini is back for Chelsea, or was he playing today? Not sure about Hleb & Fab.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Boro have a reasonably good record recently against them, so that was a shitty example. :side:


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/4590256.stm

Came to mind, I can't remember the last time Boro beat Arsenal in the league either.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm counting on Diarra to inspire the Arsenal team for the crucial match against his old club, Chelsea. I can see him scoring a 35 yarder to win it right now :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't know it was that Diarra who was at Chelsea, lol.

I don't think his hugely reliable. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/4590256.stm
> 
> Came to mind, I can't remember the last time Boro beat Arsenal in the league either.


I'm sure they beat them 2-1 or something rather recently. I don't really care though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Last season they drew both games, season before at Highbury Arsenal won 7-0, not sure about the game at the Riverside though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You're right actually. That match completely slipped my mind 

I think it was one the many matches where Cygan jobbed out. I suppose Boro have a decent record record against Arsenal, but nothing to really brag about like Bolton, or West Ham.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Was there ever a match where Cygan didn't job out?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got a question, why wasn't Carra booked for giving away that penalty yesterday?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Was there ever a match where Cygan didn't job out?


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/4171162.stm





> I've got a question, why wasn't Carra booked for giving away that penalty yesterday?


Leniency I suppose. Sometimes the ref feels giving the penalty is a harsh enough decision.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've got a question, why wasn't Carra booked for giving away that penalty yesterday?


The penalty that was 2 yards outside the area? I don't know why he wasn't booked though, the referee and his goofy linesman were a joke.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clearly wasn't a penalty yeah, but if he gives the spot kick, then you'd think he'd hand out a yellow. 


Meh logic and refs, don't exactly go hand in hand.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't see the game, but did Liverpool have many chances?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Loads. We dominated the game yet it got fobbed off as a deserved win for Reading  

We hit the post, the bar twice, Kewell drilled one wide, Crouch headed at the goalkeeper, Torres screwed a diving header just wide and also fired a shot at the keepers legs, we were denied 1 or 2 blatent penaltys and Hahneman made 2 good saves, one from a Riise free kick and one from Voronin.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

We should have scored about 5 or 6 in the first half Jonn


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Boro against Arsenal, that was a well deserved win. Liverpool had their fair share of chances and bad luck yesterday.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol at me finding out the Boro score in Soccerscene LDN :$


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

For Fucks Sake!!! We have dropped 5 points in 2 games and now our unbeaten run was lost to a team in the bottom 6, I hate 'Boro even more now!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's what happens when you have a wafer thin squad, that's made up of untested kids.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MUF, you predicting god, you will not beat us next week. Or atleast I don't think you will.

Your cockiness and arrogance is silly, claiming you're going to beat one of the best teams in the league away, in what is probably our biggest premiership game ever. That means an amazing crowd. Sorry to go on about atmosphere, but seriously, it does mae it so much harder for teams to beat us, when everyone in the ground is fully behind us.

And you thought Hatton would win in 6 rounds, therefore, your predictions aren't valid :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Didn't help you last season against us to be honest. The atmosphere can only ever help you so much. I have no idea who'll win next weekend, I wouldn't be surprised if it ended in a draw though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Didn't help you last season against us to be honest. The atmosphere can only ever help you so much. I have no idea who'll win next weekend, I wouldn't be surprised if it ended in a draw though.


Very true, although this game is being talked about as our biggest Prem game ever, and for the first time in years, after a few months, we still believe we have a chance at the league.

And against Chelsea and Barca last season, we were literally a twelth man.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Another slight advantage we should have is the fact we can rest players midweek, a luxury Liverpool don't have.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> That's what happens when you have a wafer thin squad, that's made up of untested kids.


nah, i'm not worried about the experience of our squad, our 2nd XI got to the Carling cup final last year and i doubt anyone elses B-team could do that. Whenever a team loses there 3 best players they're bound to struggle, E.G. Man United against Bolton, as long as Hleb or Fabregas is back to face Chelsea then i'm pretty confident we can bounce back


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Damnit. 

What's the status of RVP? Isn't he due back, soon?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not before Christmas I don't think, although I'm not certain.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We were outplayed today, we need our midfield back and maybe a striker who can actually be arsed to play :no:


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

We are just unlucky to lose most of our midfield i'm pretty sure we would have won comfortably with them all in playing. I wonder what wenger will do come january.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What's their status for the match vs Chelsea?

I'm just hoping for a win versus Chelsea, and then Liverpool does nice, and defeats Man Utd...and back to our 4 point lead.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Another slight advantage we should have is the fact we can rest players midweek, a luxury Liverpool don't have.


True, it probably evens itself out overall. Draw is teh most likely result imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Another slight advantage we should have is the fact we can rest players midweek, a luxury Liverpool don't have.


You'd be surprised, what with all our rotation . It depends what team we put out against Marseille. I suspect most of the players there will line up against you. 

MUF's predictions mean nothing after he even suggested that Hatton would end Floyd's career.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Were better than Liverpool, thats why im saying we'll win.

The crowd means fuck all, Uniteds players are too experianced to get affected by a few scouse twats singing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You're also better than Bolton, good result against them, eh?



Man Utd Fan said:


> Were better than Liverpool, thats why im saying we'll win.
> 
> The crowd means fuck all, Uniteds players are too experianced to get affected by a *few *scouse twats singing.


Few Thousand. 

I also laugh at you being so hypocritical. After your dry patch at the start of the season you basically said united would beat Tottenham because of the Old Trafford Crown. Yes, I'm sure Tottenham were put off by THE WANK MANC crowd, considering they were the better team that day.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't ever say that, the United team have acted as a 12th man many a time.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

We don't need a 12th man.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Love to see Liverpool win the league as it's long-overdue. United will run them close. And unless Arsenal sign an out and out goal scorer in January they might fall away in the latter stage of the season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Apparently, Liverpool has not defeated Man Utd at Anfield since 2001. That's not good. I'm pulling for Liverpool. Go Reds.

Do you mates have any good sites for transfer news/rumors? With the approaching window, I'd like to see news regarding the pending moves.

I found a decent site, soccerlens...just wondering if anyone knows of a good site...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ http://www.bens-latest-sports-news.com :side:

Best case scenario for next weekends big matches would be a win for both Liverpool and Arsenal, but I can't see that happening. I'm leaning towards a draw for the London derby; 0-0 probably, and I'm still unsure over the other match, I think a lot will depend on how the midweek CL matches go, but right now I'm think United will have the edge.

Also, just a random observation. There were a lot of penalties given in this round of the Premier League; seven to be exact. If that's not a record for one round, it's got to be close.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That's what happens when you have a wafer thin squad, that's made up of untested kids.


I said that they would struggle without Fabregas and Van Persie with thier thin squad, and I have been proved right. A few injuries, and they are in trouble. They are by no means a spent force, but will need a few tried and tested players if they are to win the Premier League.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Apparently, Liverpool has not defeated Man Utd at Anfield since 2001. That's not good. I'm pulling for Liverpool. Go Reds.
> 
> Do you mates have any good sites for transfer news/rumors? With the approaching window, I'd like to see news regarding the pending moves.
> 
> I found a decent site, soccerlens...just wondering if anyone knows of a good site...


We haven't beaten them there for a while, last time we beat them was at Old Trafford (OMFG I WAS THERE!!!!). But anything could happen. I hope for a draw, would be shocked and deligted with a win though. 

BBC Sport always has Transfer News and Gossip feature at around the time the windown opens, even a bit before, and hopefully a January transfer window thread will be made so an article will be posted everyday with the latest news (except Sundays)


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> I said that they would struggle without Fabregas and Van Persie with thier thin squad, and I have been proved right. A few injuries, and they are in trouble. They are by no means a spent force, but will need a few tried and tested players if they are to win the Premier League.


Mainly because the few injuries are key players. We have basically lost our midfield and our key striker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sky Sports said:


> _*Liverpool midfielder Mohamed Sissoko has hit out at manager Rafael Benitez and hinted he could be set to leave Anfield in January.
> *_
> Sissoko has been left out of the Reds' squad for their crucial UEFA Champions League showdown against Marseille at the Stade Velodrome.
> 
> ...


MOMO CAN'T GOGO! 

But someone needs to tell him, if he wants to start, he needs to actually learn how to play football, it would certainly help his case.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Exactly. Please fuck off Sissoko, you're not good enough for Liverpool.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

:lmao Theres a reason he doesn't get a game, Its because he's fucking shite!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes, well done.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If he could learn HOW TO PASS A FUCKING BALL, then maybe I'd care.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I bet he starts on Sunday.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd mark. :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Future not looking good for Sissoko. Behind Gerrard, Alonso, Mascherano and maybe even Lucas by the looks of things now. He'll be off soon.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LK93 said:


> :lmao Theres a reason he doesn't get a game, Its because he's fucking shite!


Right comedian you are, ever throught of taking stand up as a new hobby? 

There's a reason he doesn't get a game (which he does ), it's called strengh in depth, we have other, better players. If he got a run in another side he'd be a good player. He showed that at Valencia


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

His injury fucked him up, hasn't been the same since, doubt he ever will be.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Judging on his form this season, I think he'd be considered a liability in any of the top 10 clubs in the Premier League, although I still do see a lot of potential in him if he can become better technically and just be smarter on the ball. Be really he'll next be 'the next Vieira' as he was widely predicted.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> The home of Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard was burgled while he was steering his team to a vital Champions League win at Olympique Marseille on Tuesday, a police source said.
> Gerrard, who inspired his men to a 4-0 victory that booked Liverpool into the knockout stages, is the latest player to be burgled while playing for the Merseyside club.
> Gerrard's wife Alex Curran was in the house at the time.
> Merseyside Police would not confirm it was Gerrard's house, but said they were investigating a confrontational burglary in Formby, Merseyside.
> "Officers were called to a house at about 9:30 p.m. last night following a call from a female resident that four men had broken into the house and stolen items of jewellery," a police spokeswoman said on Wednesday.


Another Liverpool player or just paper talk? :side:


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

> The home of Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard was burgled while he was steering his team to a vital Champions League win at Olympique Marseille on Tuesday, a police source said.
> Gerrard, who inspired his men to a 4-0 victory that booked Liverpool into the knockout stages, is the latest player to be burgled while playing for the Merseyside club.
> Gerrard's wife Alex Curran was in the house at the time.
> Merseyside Police would not confirm it was Gerrard's house, but said they were investigating a confrontational burglary in Formby, Merseyside.
> "Officers were called to a house at about 9:30 p.m. last night following a call from a female resident that four men had broken into the house and stolen items of jewellery," a police spokeswoman said on Wednesday.


They probably just hopped over the fence at the back, jumped through the open garage window, took everything they could and ransacked the house. Hypothetically of course...... :side:

B.T.W This weekends vBookie EPL matches are up.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Was just thinking about Utds' goalkeeper, Van Der Sar is retiring at the end of the season, well I think he is side, i'm sure he said he was a few months back.

Do you think Kuszczak will be our #1?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He signed another one year deal. 

And unless we buy another keeper I'd expect Foster to get the number 1 spot when VDS retires.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh good news then, I'd hope Foster comes in when he does retire, hopefully the injury won't effect him too much.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't think Kooshack is good enough to be a first choice keeper at United yet, and somewhat doubt whether he'll ever be quite the quality expected for a first teamer at Man Utd. I keep hearing of Foster's quality, and that he's a future England number 1, but I'm yet see it myself, although admittedly I haven't seen him play very much.



> I said that they would struggle without Fabregas and Van Persie with thier thin squad, and I have been proved right. A few injuries, and they are in trouble. They are by no means a spent force, but will need a few tried and tested players if they are to win the Premier League.


People keep saying we're a one man team, with Fabregas as that one man, but really I'd say we're just very dependant our 4/5 best attacking players in Fab, Hleb, RVP, Ade, and to a lesser extent, Rosicky, who for all his quality isn't really imperative to our style of play, but more of a luxury/bonus player. I think considering we're missing three of those players so vital to our attacking shape, our recent performances are understandable, and Fabregas missing certainly isn't the sole reason for them. Not to mention Flamini has been out for the past two games, and his replacement Gilberto has been very poor in recent matches. Although he's still a legend.


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree. Its not just that we dont have Fabregas fit, almost our whole midfield is out. Gilberto hasnt been near to his best, Diarra isnt a playmaker and Rosicky needs someone to play with.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Arenal need to play better than they did against us thats for sure

If not could be another defeat tbh


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Someone should tell Wenger that Diarra isn't Vieira tbh, he's trying too play too much in that role IMO.

I do like what I've seen of Diarra so far though. He's strong, quick, enthusiastic, nice touch and control, he just needs to distribute the ball a bit better, and who better than the likes of Fabregas, Hleb, Gilberto ect. to learn from in that respect. Also, he still does look a bit inexperienced which I must admit I'm not used to seeing in Arsenal youngsters who usually show maturity much beyond their years. I see him as one for the future for sure.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Diarra has done well since his been called upon in all fairness.

Obviously he isn't as good as Fab, but his come in and done the job, you just really need Van Persie back now, he was in such good form before he got the injury.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still think Arsenal do rely on Fabregas too much and that's why their form has dropped. I always said if they got a few injuries, they'd struggle and it's happened. It's Wenger's choice, but really, you do need a balance in your squad, not just young players when some aren't exactly gonna do what Cesc can. Sure Gilberto hasn't been great but that's because his confidence has been shot, being benched for Flamini would piss him off even though Flamini is improving, I still think Gilberto is easily better than him. We'll see how Arsenal handle themselves against Chelsea, that will be a big test, especially if Cesc doesn't play...


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Arsenal "rely" on Fabregas just as much as Man Utd do with Ronaldo. I know it's been reiterated but Arsenal have had Flamini, Hleb, Van Persie and Fabregas all out recently. If four key players of that magnitude are out for any team there is going to be consequences. I honestly have seen a bigger impact since Hleb has been out, once he went off injured at Villa their was an immediate effect and they didn't look comfortable or in control for the rest of the game. 

Hleb has been simply outstanding for the majority of this season and perhaps has been overshone by Fabregas even though his form merits certain praise. To say Arsenal rely on Fabregas seems to me that people are just reverting back to previous seasons when Arsenal supposedly relied on Henry. Fabregas undoubtedly has a remarkable and influential prescence on the field yet Arsenal can and have shown they can play without him as Hleb, Rosicky and Flamini have all stepped up and improved this season.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

United are a lot more reliant on individuals (Ronaldo, Rooney, Tevez) in the way they play than any of the other top 4.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL

When liverpool dont have Torres or Gerrard they struggle.

We have Rooney, Ronaldo, Tevez, Saha, Giggs, Nani, Scholes, Anderson and others who can change the game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

To be fair if Liverpool don't have Gerrard or Torres, they don't look like scoring, Voronin & Kuyt aren't exactly '20 goals a season' strikers. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Voronin and Kuyt arent even strikers tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I was just about to edit that in.

:lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Hilarious

You obviously didnt read my post very well



Me said:


> United are a lot more reliant on individuals (Ronaldo, Rooney, Tevez) *in the way they play* than any of the other top 4.


Saha up top for you doesnt do the same job as Rooney or Tevez, they are very different players. Again Saha was absolutely shite last night so is it fair to say he isnt a striker?

You could argue we have Gerrard, Torres, Alonso, Babel, Kewell, Crouch, Mascherano and Benayoun and others who can change the game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd say that Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool are about all as reliant on individual players as each other (if that makes any sense, well you know what I'm trying to say). Each team has a 'spine' so to speak, and key players who are noticeably better than the rest and define the way the team plays.

I'd say United are the least reliant on individual players out of all the top four, they have a lot of depth, and a lot of quality right throughout the squad, so players can be easily replaced, even if they somewhat have to change their style a bit. I'm very certain they'll win the league this season. The only thing which can possibly stop them is another one of the big four manning up in a big way, which I cannot see happening, but if Liverpool win at the weekend, it could spur something on, who knows. Otherwise the league United's to lose.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I seriously have no idea what I luv Mickie James is trying to say.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I really disagree, without Gerrard & Torres you really would struggle, we would struggle too but we would cope because we have alot of players that can score and change the match.

*Every* team has a few players they rely on, it's a fact, it's whether teams can cope or not without the players, & Liverpool cant.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

A Liverpool team consisting of: Reina, Finnan, Arby, Agger, Carra, Benayoun, Babel, Masch, Alonso, Kuyt, and Crouch would still be very good. In fact, Liverpool beat Arsenal 4-1 last season with out Gerrard (and obviously Torres too), so they've still got many other quite capable of playing a very high standard. Perhaps not as high as they would like, but they are capable.

I know Gerrard hasn't done it too often this season, but he has been known to have games in which he can't get going and has nearly no influence at all; inconsistency is one of his well documented flaws, yet Liverpool have been fine over the years despite it, so although he is very integral, Liverpool's reliance on him him is largely overplayed because he has saved them at times on big occasions.

If you want to talk about teams being reliant on players, Everton on Arteta, Wigan on Heskey, Man City on Elano, and Bolton on Anelka are much better examples of that. Simply because when the said player is missing, they don't have any players quite similar to them to fill in or to quite the same quality either.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I seriously have no idea what I luv Mickie James is trying to say.


Simple, our system works the same with Kuyt and Voro up front as it would with Torres and Crouch or any other front 2, its when we go 4-3-3 we have problems (case in point - Reading), we still have the compact back 4, holding midfielder, 2 wingers and 2 up fronters. Whether it is more effective with Torres and "x" really does remain to be seen, although on current evidence its hard to so say Torres is not the highlight of the attack.



> I really disagree, without Gerrard & Torres you really would struggle, we would struggle too but we would cope because we have alot of players that can score and change the match.


Like Bolton away then?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Our seconds went to Rome and got a draw, whats your point?

If you played Kuyt and Voronin up front all season, you would finish dead fourth, Kuyt is good but doesn't get goals, and Voronin is just not good enough. If Torres was to get injured for a prolonged period of time I would write you off for the title.

We have had Rooney out for exteneded periods, Ronaldo banned for three games, Tevez strugging for match sharpness at the beginning of the season, Scholes out, our captain out and Hargreaves out (he is still struggling fitness wise), yet we are still above you. Players have stepped in and done jobs, and some have flourished i.e Anderson. What's your point?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I Luv Mickie James said:


> Like Bolton away then?


Like Birmingham at home?
Reading away?
Spurs at home?

...:side:

You know what I mean, every team has players they rely on, we do to but we can cope, like TC said, other players have come in like Anderson and have done the job.

If you say Alonso, Kuyt, Voronin & Mascherano are match winners and can change a game then I don't know what to say.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really don't like the term 'match-winners'. I suppose the general implication is that they are players who can make things happen, often spectacularly, but really each player has their own individual qualities, and just because Alonso orchestrates play from a deeper position and plays somewhat of a defensive role, does it mean he contributes less to Liverpool than say Nani who can go past defenders and score a goal from 25 yards every so often? I don't believe a team's quality is defined on how many players they have capable of the spectacular, but more the individual qualities of each player, whether defensive or attacking, and how well they combine that as a team.

Take Torres out of the Liverpool line-up, and I still think there is enough in the squad to do quite well. Kuyt is one of the best in the supporting role, and if he and Liverpool's other midfielders can get in good delivery they have crouch who can finish it, and then they'd have too strikers very capable with ball at feet, and Gerrard who can push forward with pace, so while they may not be as good, I still think they've got enough in them to cope without Torres.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I get what you mean and agree with you, but if you were in need of changing a game and needing a goal, you wouldn't turn to Alonso, Mascherano or Voronin with much confidence to go and net one. 

It is much easier to fill the places of players like Alonso and Mascherano than it is to fill the shoes of a Torres, Rooney or Ronaldo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United had a shite start to the season, want to know why? Ronaldo and Rooney missed the first couple of weeks, and Anderson didn't play for a while. Then when all their key players got back, they went on an awesome run. Since then they had only one important defeat, to Bolton, and who wasn't playing? Bingo, Rooney and Ronaldo. 

If that isn't reliant on players, what is? 

Everyone has their star players and without them, teams struggle. I don't think United would have got anywhere near the title last year without Ronaldo on the form he was on, and I don't think Arsenal would have started this season as well as they have without Hleb and Fabregas. All teams need inspiration from their best players, but nobody is a one man, two man or three man team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Plus Anderson didn't start against Bolton, meaning a very ineffective Carrick started and did nothing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Where is the discussion of the FA hiring Capello as the next manager?

In this thread, somewhere?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/382206-next-england-manger-discussion-thread-14.html


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Apparently Reina expects Liverpool to win.

Just like the last 5 league games against us at Anfield i suppose


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh you'd expect him to say that, we're rightfully favorites, and as the better team I'll honestly be really disappointed if we can't beat them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We'll get a result, but i know we've got enough players to get a winner if others dont perform.

Example, John O'Shea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

O'Shea better be fit for the game, the psychological advantage will be huge. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> O'Shea better be fit for the game, the psychological advantage will be huge. :side:


Tbh, id bring him on in the last minute when we've got the game won. Would be a mark out moment.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/382206-next-england-manger-discussion-thread-14.html


Ha. I posted that before that thread was bumped with the news.

I broke the story!!! Go me! :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Liverpool v Man Utd (1330)
> 
> 
> Liverpool will win this one - they know they have to if they are going to make any challenge for the title. They lost to United twice last year but Liverpool created a whole host of chances in the matches and were a little bit unfortunate, I feel.
> ...


What's Lawro smoking?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Well you really did not deserve to win last year, how you can hope to argue I do not know.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Why people get excited about these games, though, I will never know. They are never good games to watch - they are absolutely awful!


?????


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Arsenal/Chelsea won't be 0-0.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nice to see Lawro is optomistic. 

I don't like his overconfidence in Liverpool either, I was sure he is a United fan, I knew I disliked him... then again, O'Shea supoports Liverpool, and I don't like him....

I hope for a draw, have an awful feeling United will win, but will live in hope that we will.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Lawro is a boring ****, so them predictions are not surprising.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol, I really think we'll win Sunday, & that's not being biased, I think it'll be tight definetly, but have a feeling we'll win.

Arsenal & Chelsea will be a score draw, can't see it being 0-0.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

I hope Chelsea & Liverpool win to make it even closer at the top. All i want to see is a more competitive title race, with Liverpool winning it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sucks for you then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well he's deffinately going to get his first wish, the title race is the closest it's been in years going into Christmas, some darastic results would have to take place for anyone to be dispacted out of the race now. 

As for his second wish, I'm glad you can rule it out so easily, nobody expects us to win it, so no pressure :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :agree:

I can see Arsenal/Chelsea being scoreless unless Lampard gets a nice penalty which is all the range for him these days...

And I want us to beat Liverpool, but at Anfield, I'm thinking of a draw. I'd love a win though. Just love it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You'd have to be pretty strange NOT to want a win.... 

Lampard can score pretty easily from away from the spot tbh, he has broken goalscoring records for midfielders, most of his goals being of pretty good quality. 

I know you don't like him though, so fair play.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade's football posts still make me laugh, I can warn him now though, so all's good in the hood.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cant wait for Sunday. I don't see us losing...I could see a draw.

Here's hoping for the machine O'Shea to get the winner 

I look forward to a good game with Arsenal Chelsea...although Chelsea are always more entertaining to watch with Double D in the team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not looking forward to Sunday at all, we really should win, if we will I don't know though, but it'll be a real disappointment if we can't pull it off.

Fully expecting Chelsea to beat Arsenal, I'll be rather surprised if Arsenal take all 3 points.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It will be a draw I think, don't really see either team winning.

Isnt Drogba injured?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Edit, you changed your question  Yes he's still injured. 

Chelsea's best bet is 
*
Cech 

Belletti - Terry - Alex - Bridge

Mikel - Lampard - Makelele

SWP - Shevchenko - Cole​*They don't have 2 quality centerforwards to play, so a 4-3-3 should work out. Kalou and Pizarro can not get anywhere near that lineup if Chelsea have a win in their minds.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't know why you are saying you 'should' win, Ben. On that basis, we 'should' as well. We are back on form, sort of and have as much chance as you do to win. I suppose with the top 4 sides, you all should say 'we should win'.

I won't be dissapointed with a draw. My aim at the start of the season was to at least be unbeaten against the other top 3 sides come Christmas, and that looks like coming true. Although, we have performed poorly in other patches. 

These next 3 games will decide where we go from here, I firmly believe.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

Essien is still suspended then i presume, why no Ashley Cole, something to do with it being at emirates?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> Edit, you changed your question  Yes he's still injured.


Yes i did, I asked whether Chelsea still had Pizarro b/c I thought he wasn't there any longer for some strange reason, & then I thought Drogba was going to play Sunday & then have an operation, guess not.

& as for Ashley Cole, I think it was last week against West Ham, Grant said he left him out of the squad to bring players in to keep them happy, but I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What's Lawro smoking?


I made the exact same predictions, scores and all 

I feel Arsenal v Chelsea will be very cagey with not too many chances, and more or less just be an everlasting midfield battle. Arsenal will be very cautious, because we will not want to lose such an important match at home, and Chelsea won't be able to adapt enough without Drogba to really threaten us. This match has 0-0 written all over it really. If I had to pick one team too take all three points, I'd have to say Chelsea, but Arsenal have only lost one match in the Emirates ever, so hopefully that will last.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> *I don't know why you are saying you 'should' win, Ben.* On that basis, we 'should' as well. We are back on form, sort of and have as much chance as you do to win. I suppose with the top 4 sides, you all should say 'we should win'.
> 
> I won't be dissapointed with a draw. My aim at the start of the season was to at least be unbeaten against the other top 3 sides come Christmas, and that looks like coming true. Although, we have performed poorly in other patches.
> 
> These next 3 games will decide where we go from here, I firmly believe.


Honestly, because we're the better team. Of course that doesn't mean we will win, but with our vast better defense at the moment and overall team, it'd be kinda pathetic if we lost.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Completely agreed. Liverpool don't have an overall better attack, midfield or defence than us and hence with us being the better team overall, we should win. But then again, this is Liverpool at Anfield, so we shall see.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

If United do lose, I doubt they will have been outplayed. We will most likely play well in patches and hopefully we can get some goals early on and put the pressure onto United.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think it comes down to our defense, stop Torres and Gerrard and we'll win, well that's what I think.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

RM isn't the only one who is saying we should win.

I'm confident we'll win, as long as we don't let Torres get to much space and keep Gerrard quiet, I really don't know how Liverpool will cause a threat.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Unless all our attacking players have an off day, Liverpool won't stop us from scoring.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The reason Liverpool will beat United:










That is if Benitez doesn't cock up and play Riise on the left, and Arby on the right.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm convinced.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, last post before the game for a number of reasons.

This is the most excited ive been for a match in years. I expect a win, but i wouldn't be dissapointed with a draw.

*Van Der Sar

Brown - Ferdinand - Vidic - Evera

Ronaldo - Hargreaves - Anderson - Giggs

Rooney - Tevez*

*Subs: Kuszy - O'Shea - Carrick - Nani - Saha*

*Prediction: Liverpool 0-2 Man Utd*​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Unless all our attacking players have an off day, Liverpool won't stop us from scoring.


Somehow, I don't think in one game Rooney, Tevez, Saha, Ronaldo, Giggs and Nani will all have off games. If it did, I'd be bemused.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So hyped for Sunday now it's kind of ridiculous. I'm surprisingly confident we will win, mainly because of this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Saha hasn't even had a decent game in a while, so he can't be included in such a list, he won't be starting anyway, neither will Nani, who also has some really average games. Giggs loses the ball quite a bit, if our Right Back doesn't deal with him well, I shall be annoyed. Tevez has a habbit of being really wasteful and slow on the ball. Rooney and Ronaldo, harder to stop than any of the others, but do-able. Finnan may not be fit, so it's looking like Arbeloa on the right, horrible news as now our left back will have to deal with Ronaldo. Our CB's are solid and I hope they can cope with Rooney. 

It only takes a couple of United players to play poor, and then the whole team will, example, last year. Carragher was stuck on Ronaldo for some reason, and Rooney didn't do much special, and we controlled the game and deserved to win, comfortably.

I'm not going to say I'm confident of anything, because that's bollocks. But what I am asured of is that we always have a chance when we have this in our team


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Saha certainly isn't the player he was, and I still don't rate Nani that highly either. However I'd be wary of Giggs of the moment as he has had a surprising resurgence of form recently.

I do think Anderson will be a big threat to you, especially with our attackers being quicker than all of your defenders.

I just hope our backline can deal with Torres, and the ref is good, by the way who is the ref?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Finnan may not be fit, so it's looking like Arbeloa on the right, horrible news as now our left back will have to deal with Ronaldo. Our CB's are solid and I hope they can cope with Rooney.


That would indeed be horrible news. Arbeloa on Ronaldo would be brilliant for Liverpool. The point I was trying to get at before with the picture is that Arbeloa is right footed, so if he were to play left full-back, Ronnie would find it very hard to cut inside, which he often does to devastating affect. Not to mention Arby has a brilliant record in dealing with top players, he's nullified Ronaldinho on two occasions (once for Liverpool, and another time for Deportivo). Ronnie also likes to drift inwards, but then he'd have the wrecking ball which is Mascherano to deal with, and we all know that Ronnie has a knack for getting playing poorly when he doesn't get any early joy. 

In all honesty Liverpool should rather play Hobbs on the right and bench Riise than think of starting him up against Ronaldo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Riise would only stand a chance if he just powered a shot full pelt at Ronaldo's head. Ronaldo would be leaving the pitch without a skull :side: 

But that won't happen, and we are doomed. Unless Finnan is fit.

Ronaldo will also be closely watched by Masch, he caught Quaresma cold a number of times when we played Porto, despite Ricardo being a wide man, like Ronaldo.

Sounds like Alvaro thinks he will come up against Ronaldo though 



> Alvaro Arbeloa is gearing himself up for his biggest challenge of the season against Manchester United this weekend.
> The Liverpool full-back - one of the most impressive performers of the campaign so far - is likely to come up against United's in-form winger Cristiano Ronaldo on Sunday in what is sure to be one of the key battles on the pitch during the 90 minutes.
> 
> But far from being daunted at the prospect, the man who kept Lionel Messi quiet at the Nou Camp last season is relishing the prospect of marking Ronaldo out of the game.
> ...


Also, when is the Last 16 draw for the CL? Saw someone say Friday, so I'm guessing next Friday?

Edit - Yep, Firday 21st. I'm only in school for a half day that day, so don't know where I'll see the draw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've never been so hyped for a Premiership match.

Fergie is in the main stand for this match, quite near me, shall have to get abuse.

Honestly, our best 11 is better than United's we just have to many dodgy players, where they have good players in reserve, and your manager is better than our's.

I'm predicting a draw.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Who was it that said Tevez would have more goals than Torres by Christmas?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

A very foolish person, whoever it was.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't remember who, but it was someone on this forum. Said Torres would not adjust and because he is a shit finisher, would only get just less than 10 goals. I did not get that at the time, nor now. Given Fernando still has off days with his finishing, but when he is on form, which is a lot of the time, he is deadly in all aspects. I still think at the money we spent could become sort of a bargain. He could be right up there with Rush and Owen in the history archives. The fans already love him like thier own.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd much rather have our first 11 than yours, maybe it's just me, but the only players that would get into our side from yours would be Torres and Mascherano. Gerrard would have a claim but Scholesy just edges it for me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> I've never been so hyped for a Premiership match.
> 
> Fergie is in the main stand for this match, quite near me, shall have to get abuse.
> 
> ...


It's not though, no one unless they were a Liverpool fan would say that. 


I'll be happy with a draw.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Reina 

Finnan (if fit)- Carragher - Hyypia - Arbeloa 

Benayoun - Gerrard - Mascherano - Kewell

Torres - Kuyt/Crouch*​
Must be our team I reckon.

And theirs will no doubt be 

*Van Der Sar

Brown - Vidic - Ferdinand - Evra

Ronaldo - Hargreaves - Anderson - Giggs 

Rooney - Tevez*​
Quite well matched in a lot of area, our injury worries don't really help us though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll go with Dirk, can't see Crouch getting a push.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ If you play that team, I think you'll be more than capable of winning. Particularly if Kuyt starts upfront with Torres.

Also, I LOL'd at Ste's comment about Liverpool'd first 11 being better than United's.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He didn't say our first 11, like it is now, he said our best. 

*Reina 

Finnan - Carragher - Agger - Arbeloa 

Benayoun - Gerrard - Alonso - Kewell

Torres - Kuyt *​
Is very strong, as strong as United's, weaker in some areas, but still able to match them and better them in some areas, we're just not consistant.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> He didn't say our first 11, like it is now, he said our best.


He is still wrong however.

Reina = VDS
Neville > Finnan (scousers may not like it but it's true)
Rio > Agger (Agger could get there one day, but Rio has been immense this season, and is top drawer)
Vida > Carragher (Liverpool fans will debate this, but so far this season, Vida has been better from what I've seen)
Evra > Arbeloa

Ronnie > whoever you play on the right
Giggs > whoever you play on the left still
Hargreaves < Masch
Scholes = Gerrard

Rooney = Torres
Tevez > Kuyt

All my opinion of course. But my opinion is pretty damn good, amirite?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Indeed, and anyone who isn't a Liverpool fan would agree.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reina > VDS

Finnan > Neville

Carragher, same as Rio

Agger < Vidic

Arby, as good as Evra in defense, and can go forward just as well too. Underrated because he wasn't a big name signing. I'd say he's actually better than Evra, but everyone will just whine anyway. 

Yossi < Ronaldo

Gerrard > Scholes

Alonso, as good as Hargreaves

Kewell, when at his best, as good as Giggs, seeing as Giggs has gotten older

Torres > Rooney

Kuyt < Tevez, barely. Kuyt plays a similar role, and does score goals, despite people's critisisms. 

It's closer than people think


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

When both teams are at their best, United just edges it in defence, again just edges it in striker partnership, and then is thoroughly better in midfield. Although Liverpool have a better keeper, and combine better defensively, although United combine better in attack, so ultimately I'd have to say United have the stronger first 11.

Also KME, you forgot, Arbeloa >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Evra :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> He is still wrong however.
> 
> Reina = VDS
> Neville > Finnan (scousers may not like it but it's true)
> ...


I'd agree with that. 

Although Hargreaves offers more than Masch. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You can alter it so that your players seem better, Carragher is far sounder than Rio for my money, but not Vidic, so who do you compare to who exactly? It can easily be manipulated, I'll admit I did the same thing. 

The two I really disagree with are VDS and Nev. Reina's better than VDS, more clean sheets, more atheltic, younger, faster, best penalty stopper in europe. Neville offers nothing more than Finnan defensively, doubt he will ever be as good when he returns, and Finnan is a better crosser. Masch wasn't in my "best 11" either, I'd put Alonso there, offers more than Hargreaves in most games I'd say, but they're equal due to Hargreaves being a better defensive player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nev is a better crosser, he's been out so long I think people are forgetting how could his delivery was. Fuck knows what he'll be like when he returns, I've a horrible feeling he'll be a shell of his former self.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Finnan is the best crosser of the ball in our team, you'll hardly ever see him miss a player, always picks out someone when he needs too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Alonso plays, he won't be great after being out for so long and he doesn't offer much defensively.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Neville's delivery is good for a full-back, nothing special, but he doesn't often get up to really show it. Only slightly better than Finnan's if at all. Although I'd great appreciate it if he could teach Clichy a thing or two about crossing a ball. Nothing annoys me more than Clichy pulling off a perfect interception, run past a man with his pace, only to blaze a cross over all possible targets.

Also how do you guys rate Clichy against Evra? I don't think Clichy's ever been in the France international squad, which I think is a bit of an injustice, as he is just as good as Evra defensively IMO, just no where near as good attacking.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clichy spends a lot of time forward, but just can't attack.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I hope Alonso plays, he won't be great after being out for so long and he doesn't offer much defensively.


Don't think he will tbh, he'll be eased back in, after the injury he picked up afterb eing rushed back against Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's Rafa, you never know.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Whoever says Van Der Sar is better than Reina is having a laugh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd agree with that.
> 
> Although Hargreaves offers more than Masch. :side:


What, you mean being injured every 5 minutes?

I have never got the hype over Hardgreavs myself. I have always thought he was just horribly overrated. That is just my opinion of course.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Hargreaves is better, Masch is good though, but I feel Hargreaves is a little more adventurous.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ He is better, just as good defensively but Hargreaves knows how to attack, Masch crosses the halfway line and all of a sudden is like "WTF?". Masch is a quality holding mid however.



> Whoever says Van Der Sar is better than Reina is having a laugh.


I don't think anyone has said that. But Reina is overrated, he's like Barthez, has moments of utter insanity.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not anymore he doesn't. He had a couple in the last 2 seasons, but none this season. 

Masch can attack too, see his 2 goals in the Copa America, he just doesn't attack as much when he is with us, as we have other players for that, and he needs to be one of our players deeper.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Any chance of getting Jerzy back for Sunday. I'm sure Real wouldn't mind lending him to you for a game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> *Saha hasn't even had a decent game in a while, so he can't be included in such a list, he won't be starting anyway, neither will Nani, who also has some really average games. Giggs loses the ball quite a bit, if our Right Back doesn't deal with him well, I shall be annoyed. Tevez has a habbit of being really wasteful and slow on the ball. Rooney and Ronaldo, harder to stop than any of the others, but do-able. Finnan may not be fit, so it's looking like Arbeloa on the right, horrible news as now our left back will have to deal with Ronaldo. Our CB's are solid and I hope they can cope with Rooney. *
> 
> It only takes a couple of United players to play poor, and then the whole team will, example, last year. Carragher was stuck on Ronaldo for some reason, and Rooney didn't do much special, and we controlled the game and deserved to win, comfortably.
> 
> I'm not going to say I'm confident of anything, because that's bollocks. But what I am asured of is that we always have a chance when we have this in our team


Striker's are all about confidence. Saha has come back from God knows how long Jan 07, from injuries so of course he's not as sharp as he was last season. When he's on form, Saha > Kuyt, Crouch & Voronin. :agree:

Thoroughly agreed about Tevez though. He annoys me so much when he tries to be a playmaker. Just stay up front like Rooney & Saha would do FFS. If he gives the ball away too much against Liverpool, it will prove costly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> *Not anymore he doesn't. He had a couple in the last 2 seasons, but none this season.
> *
> Masch can attack too, see his 2 goals in the Copa America, he just doesn't attack as much when he is with us, as we have other players for that, and he needs to be one of our players deeper.


Sunday!!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't call his clash with Carragher a moment of insanity, but you'd still hope he'd be more commanding and deal with situation better.

EDIT - Whoops, that clash was against Bolton. I don't remember Reina making any big mistakes against Reading.



> I think Hargreaves is better, Masch is good though, but I feel Hargreaves is a little more adventurous.


Why would you lie to yourself?

Also, sucks that there's no early afternoon match in the EPL today.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Also, sucks that there's no early afternoon match in the EPL today.


No it doesn't, I love staying up till 4am to watch one EPL game. How fantastic that we have 5 televised games and Villa vs Sunderland is the only one left out. :no:

Stream/Live commentary it is for me!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reina > VDS
Agger > Rio
Carra > Vidic
Finnan > Neville
Evra > Our right back

Ronaldo > Our right Mid
Giggs > Our Left Mid
Mascha > Your DM Mid
Gerrard > Scholes

Torres > Rooney
Tevez > Kuyt

Honest opinions, and it's 7-4 us.

Saying Scholes is as good as Gerrard, Vidic > Carra, Neville > Finnan and Torres = Rooney are disturbing.

Also, I'm going out soon to get Everton away tickets to Man Utd soon :hb


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm rather excited for this game, atm.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> I wouldn't call his clash with Carragher a moment of insanity, but you'd still hope he'd be more commanding and deal with situation better.
> 
> EDIT - Whoops, that clash was against Bolton. I don't remember Reina making any big mistakes against Reading.
> 
> ...


They're just both really commanding and both felt the need to deal with it, I blame Carra more than Reina in that instance, Reina was getting there, Jamie's need to deal with it just came out at the wrong time.

Also, City are finalising a deal to take Nery Castillo on a years loan from Shahktar Donetsk. He's a talented young player and I look forward to seeing him.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah I heard about that too, City really need a few more attacking options, they only have Vassell, Mpenza & Bianchi upfront I think, & that really isn't too good. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really feel the need to do this United Liverpool comparison without bias.

Here are the results:

Reina > VDS, by quite comfortably

Evra > Arbeloa, just inches it because he's better in attack.
Neville > Finnan, only just and that mainly for his leadership qualities.
Rio > Agger, very comfortably; Rio is World Class, Agger looks like being that quality too, although not yet. Similar players actually in that both have good technique, but Rio is bigger and faster too.
Carragher > Vidic, only just.

Giggs > Babel/Kewell, comfortably.
Ronaldo > Benayoun/Pennant, easily better, yeah.
Masch = Hargreaves, Masch better in big games, Hargreaves better attacking, otherwise its too close to call. IF I were cynical, I'd give it too Masch because Hargreaves is too injury prone.
Gerrard > Scholes, very comfortably. Scholes can pass a ball better than Gerrard and has better control, but that's as far as it goes. Captain fantastic is otherwise better in every other aspect.

Rooney > Torres, only by a hairline. Both are special players, if not a bit inconsistent. Torres is better in and around the box, but Rooney has better technique. Perhaps I'm just giving the nod to Rooney because he's more combative.
Kuyt = Tevez, Teves is more talented but too inconsistent. Kuyt is the machine of machines. Can't call this one because both offer as much to their teams as each other IMO.

That makes it 6-3 to United. United have the better first eleven, end of.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascherano owns Hargreaves, he is much better at reading the play, breaking down the play, and making last ditch tackles or blocks if necessary. Althought Hargreaves is better going forward, we have Stevie to do that, and he is far better than Scholes now at doing.

Rooney > Torres?

Torres is the premier striker in the league. He is fantastic, excellent reading of the game, finishing, speed, strength, skill, and adds so much more to the team. I'd take him any day over Rooney.

Neville > Finnan. No, never. Steve Finnan is the best right back I have ever seen play. 

Very biased, but yeah :hb


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Rooney is better than Torres, has more power, strength, can defend, and finish.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

tbh id take Rooney and Neville over Finnan and Torres anyday.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not sure about Neville, his been out for so long.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Whenever Neville is fit, there is no-one I would rather have at right back. Hopefully he can get back to his best.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney offers so much more than Torres.

I just can't see how people are saying Torres > Rooney, Torres = Rooney, maybe. 

But it's only the Liverpool fans saying that, so I'm not really surprised.


And Neville > Finnan is just common sense, Gary has so much more to his game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

> Gabriel Heinze will watch his former Manchester United team-mates take on Liverpool on Sunday despite still being angry at his denied move to Merseyside.
> 
> The former Red Devils defender was refused a transfer to Liverpool in the summer and eventually made the move to Real Madrid.
> 
> ...


from Skysports.

lols, what a cock.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres has more pace, just as much strengh, quicker feet, no discipline issues, may not be as good of a finisher, but has scored more I believe, has proved himself in another league, better header of the ball, can defend just as well, as he has proved already. And he actually is an out and out striker, Rooney is more of second striker. 

Finnan has as much to his game as Neville. 

"Neville is a constitant right back" 

Yes, so is Finnan, only difference is he never used to get barged off the ball as a youngster. :side:

"Neville is a fantastic crosser"

So is Finnan, watch the cross against Tottenham this year for Torres' goal, undefendable

"Neville has leadership qualities" 

Doesn't make him a better right back. We don't need Finnan to be inspirational, but if we did, he'd do just fine, our younger players look up to him. 

This isn't even going into the fact Neville will likely be a shadow of his old self when he comes back.

Heinze's a muppet, talented one, but still a muppet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Heinze still bitching? Does he actually think anyone cares?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd say Rooney = Torres. But to say Finnan > Neville and as far as Agger > Rio, is just blasphamous.

Also, Scholes would probably be a better finisher of the ball than Stevie G, but Gerrard is a much better overall CM than Scholes, because Gerrard can tackle properly and make strong runs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not convinced Torres is quicker than Rooney. Perhaps he has a better turn of pace, but I'd say at full speed, Rooney is quicker. 

Also, no one can stop the Yak. I've never been a fan of his, and have thought him to be overrated for a long time, but I have to take my hat off to him, he only needs half a sight at goal now and its in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When Yak isn't being lazy, he's good. He seems to be working harder so far this season to prove people wrong, and the fact he's working with better players helps. If it will last I don't know though.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*I've always thought highly of Yakubu, same sort of player as Rooney. He's exceeded my expectations.*


http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu.z8....thepetitionsite.com/1/save-al-bangura?page=28


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Big result for Spurs if they can hold on, it had been coming to be fair.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rooney at full pace is quicker than Torres? Nah, did anyone see Torres' burst of pace against Sunderland, Rooney could get nowhere near that speed.

Rio is seriously over fucking rated to death as an actual defender, I'm sure Fernando will show us why he is tomorrow.

And shit, did Yakubu score, I'll have Bluenoses in my ear all week saying 'Yakubu is better than Torres' :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yakubu scored yeah. 

Today has been a fucking exciting day for football. City lead 3-2. Wigan lead Blackburn 5-3 (they went 3-0 up, Santa Cruz got a hat-trick to make it 3-3, then Bent completed his hat-trick to put them 5-3 up after he put them 4-3 up as well) And there's been loads of goals, penalties and red cards all round. Tottenham are on the verge of a fantastic win too.

Also, Torres is so much quicker than Rooney it's untrue, Rooney doesn't really have extrodinary pace, Torres is the fastest player in thel league.

Edit - Man City win 4-2 in the end, Leeds get a last minute equalizer, Tottenham beat Pompey at home, Everton lead 2-0, Sunderland are denied a perfectly good last minute winner. 

Told you about the excitement


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lots of goals today pretty much means tomorrow we'll get like 3 at the most. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

We'll win 3-1 and Torres will score a hat-trick

Well done Spurs, suck it Bolton :sad:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Also, Torres is so much quicker than Rooney it's untrue, Rooney doesn't really have extrodinary pace, Torres is the fastest player in thel league.


Agbonlahor, Walcott, Vaughan, and Martins I'm quite sure would all be faster than Torres.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Novus Destiny said:


> Agbonlahor, Walcott, Vaughan, and Martins are fastest than Torres, that's for sure.


NO TORRES IS THE FASTEST AS HE PLAYS 4 THA BEST TEAM IN THE WORLD






HAVE YOU HEARD OUR FANS?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
No need for jeoulousy. :side:

Those jobbers are maybe as fast, but not faster, and certanly not with a ball at their feet, except possibly Walcott. And even if they are as fast, they aren't quicker over a few yards, or with a turn of pace. Babel should have been included in that list players as fast or faster than Torres too, he's ridiculously fast  Ronaldo too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Evra's pretty quick, plus Giggs ain't bad even at his age. :side:

Plus Nani, Tevez, Rooney, Anderson. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I haven't noticed Tevez's speed, it must be a mystery like Mark Gonzalez's. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez sorts of flaps about, it looks rather funny what with his belly, but he does have pace.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> NO TORRES IS THE FASTEST AS HE PLAYS 4 THA BEST TEAM IN THE WORLD


Good point :side: 

Also, I want Babel to succeed. When I first saw him play, he struck me as a very similar player to Henry, so I've been marking for him ever since. And yes he is one of the quickest in the league. Aggahowa (sp?) is also another very quick player but he's too much of a jobber to be counted.

I don't even think I have predicted a right result today :$, except for City beating Bolton, but only a true jobber wouldn't have tipped that.

EDIT - I remember Sven's favorite player Darius Vassell was pretty quick back in the day, but I haven't seen him play in ages, although I ddi hear he scored today so perhaps Sven's persistence is finally paying off. VASSELL FOR ENGLAND!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I keep missing the predictions, I sometimes don't do it just because I can't predict the Liverpool game, other times I simply forget :side: 

Ashley Young is fast too, don't now if you listed him. But he has electric pace.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Ashley Young is fast too, don't now if you listed him. But he has electric pace.


I think the word electric is a bit strong :side:

But in all honesty Ashley Young is rather pacey, but not in the same category as Torres, Agbonlahor, Lennon, ect. But he is in fact one of the brightest talents in England. Two footed, quick, tricky, clever movement, versatile, technically good, great delivery, dead ball specialist, and has an eye for goal. Superb talent, who has everything it takes to succeed and I'd love to see him in an Arsenal jersey one day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I thought he was quicker than Agbonlahor personally, perhaps it's just that turn of pace he has when he beats his man down the wing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My hope is Ashley Young gets a push now that Capello is England boss, fuck that ****** Joe Cole to be brutally honest.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> My hope is Ashley Young gets a push now that Capello is England boss, fuck that ****** Joe Cole to be brutally honest.


:agree:

Also, I'm quite sure Agbonlahor is the fastest player in the Premier League, perhaps not with the ball, but when he puffs his chest out, he runs like he stole something.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel is quicker than Torres, my bad :$


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Watch out big guys! Newcastle are coming through! 

It's about freakin time Joey Barton did something useful this season and today was a great way to kick his season off. Beye showed is some great stuff again today. One of the best buys we've had in years. Newcastle's poor defence is a thing of the past now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Newcastle were lucky to get that penalty, to not score against Fulham in normal time doesn't say too much for your attack really.

And lol @ all the Pool fans jumping all over Torres' dick. Fastest player in the league? Premier striker? :lmao

Great talent, but you've gone too far. And I find it rich calling Rio overrated when Carra is considered your best defender.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™;5203835 said:


> ^ Newcastle were lucky to get that penalty, to not score against Fulham in normal time doesn't say too much for your attack really.
> 
> And lol @ all the Pool fans jumping all over Torres' dick. *Fastest player in the league? Premier striker?* :lmao
> 
> Great talent, but you've gone too far. And I find it rich calling Rio overrated when Carra is considered your best defender.


Someone faster then, please. Owen was quicker than anyone in the prem now at his fastest, and people have already said Torres would probably beat him in a sprint. And Crouch has achnowledged him as our fastest player, despite us having Ryan Babel in our team, who is also right up there with the fastest. 

Yes, Premier Striker, more goals than any other stiker at the moment in all competitions. He's leading the line for what all strikers in england should be doing right now.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Newcastle were lucky to get that penalty, to not score against Fulham in normal time doesn't say too much for your attack really.
> 
> And lol @ all the Pool fans jumping all over Torres' dick. Fastest player in the league? Premier striker? :lmao
> 
> Great talent, but you've gone too far. And I find it rich calling Rio overrated when Carra is considered your best defender.


I'll admit now that the game was stinker in the first half, second half was an improvment. We deserved to win but in a game where the atmosphere was that shit it was a relief we got the goal. That was a game that we would've lost under Roeder.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> And Neville > Finnan is just common sense, Gary has so much more to his game.


Care to elaborate as to why he has "much more to his game"?

Just because Neville has more experience doesnt mean fuck all. In my eyes, and not because im irish, Finnan is a little bit better than Neville. He's faster, better crosser of the ball, puts more effort into his games, and, okay he may not be a good tackler but i dont think hes one of "those" defenders.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

One of those defenders? 



Cyberwaste said:


> okay he may not be a good tackler but i dont think hes one of "those" defenders.


To be a good defender, you need to tackle, lol.

Neville has a massive influence on the team, runs up the wing all game long, gets crosses in, can have a streak in him where his also pretty feisty with hard tackles etc, that's what makes a good defender.

I think Neville is better, not being biased. I really hope his injury doesn't have a big effect on his overall game now


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Players faster than Torres: Martins, Walcott, Ronaldo (maybe), Utaka, Clichy.

Torres has the most goals so far, because he's basically the only guy who scores for you on a basis. Take Torres from your team, and you struggle to put the ball in the back of the net. Yet, he played at Reading, and did shit all. Seriously, he's a great player but you Pool fans are making him out to be the best which is laughable when Drogba and Rooney are around. And I think if you check the EPL Top Scorers it reads Ronaldo, Adebayor. I don't see Torres at the top of that list.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Torres is good, but he's no Ronaldo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I am not arguing the point that he's a top player, but having him labelled as the "Premier striker" is ridiculous. Typical Liverpool bias. Like saying Carragher is the best defender in the EPL. Just hilarious.

Torres is in the top three strikers, but I'd say it goes Drogba, Rooney, Torres.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

...10 more hours. Hoo-rah!

Chelsea is fucked. :agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™;5204219 said:


> I am not arguing the point that he's a top player, but having him labelled as the "Premier striker" is ridiculous. Typical Liverpool bias. Like saying Carragher is the best defender in the EPL. Just hilarious.
> 
> Torres is in the top three strikers, but I'd say it goes Drogba, Rooney, Torres.


AT THE MOMENT. He is a Premier Striker at the moment, he has everything, the strengh, the pace, the finish, the goals to show for it, assists, constant hard work and has not put himself in a bad light what so ever. Perhaps all of that will change throughout the season, but right now, he is the measuring stick. 

I also LOL'd at your assesment that he is the only guy scoring for us, despite the fact Gerrard has been breaing tons of goalscoring records, and has 11 goals. Babel has scored 6, Kuyt 7, Yossi 5, Crouch was on good goalscoring form before his recent dry patch, scoring goals for us and England. Suggesting we aren't scoring goals is silly. We had 21 in 5 games, and I can assure you Torres did not score all 21. 

You also said Ronaldo and Adebayor were top of the scoring charts, I do believe that would be the Premier League Chart, I said In all competitions. If however, you did look at a chart showing scorers in all comps, I said Torres was the leading STRIKER, so that immediately rules Ronaldo out and leaves Adebayor, who is probably there because seeing as you noted two people at the top (Ronny and Ade), he is there because his name begins with an A and is listed before anyone else with as many goals as him, but that can't be the case, as Torres has 12 goals in all competitions, Adebayor has 9. So Torres is the leading striker at the moment, as Ronaldo is a winger. 

I am extremely nervous now....


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm so ready for this game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rather tense tbh.



T-C said:


> Torres is good, but he's no Ronaldo.



Who is though, it's hard to measure up to such greatness.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's going to be a tense as hell night, but I just can't see either games being anything close to open and entertaining. Hopefully Arsenal get the right results as far as the title race goes, but I'm not too confident of that. I'd be delighted if both the home teams won. That could make for quite a sick title race, which will hopefully last all season long (unless of course Arsenal run away with it :side


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't. :side:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

In the premier league hes only scored 6 which is the same as Martins. Plus Martins is playing in a club which is struggling. Same for Anelka but hes scored more. You can say hes the top in all competetions but hes couldn't score against a team with a awful defence despite having 15 oppotinities. Alves has scored more goals then games played so the best striker for goals is Alves but the current best striker in the world is the inform Raúl or Ibrahimovic. Also I'm sure if you look at all players stats someone will have scored more than Torres somewhere.

Also the quickest player in the premiership is between:
Martins, Agbonlahor, Young, Dyer and Clithy. Torres isn't as quick as you want to think he is, I've seen him be outrun by plenty of defenders this season. I think at one point Rozehnal out ran him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Positive news for Arsenal is that Hleb and RVP will both be on the bench, so if we can keep Chelsea at bay, then we can bring those two on in the second half so we can play our usual style toward then end and try to nick a result. I imagine it will ugly football from Arsenal first the first 50 minutes or so.

EDIT - I'd bet Dyer isn't so quick any more after all his injuries.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Loving the tension.

Also loving the Ibrahimovic love, he has been sensational this season.


----------



## FreakinMoney (Dec 1, 2007)

*I can't wait for todays games !! i'm so excited ..*


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Leaving mine in less than 30 minutes so I'm just going to get ready fro Anfield, I'm so nervosu now I just hope we can get a win today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ibrahimovic would turn me **** tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's no Forlan.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I used to get so frustrated by Ibra but now he's just immense. He is like Berbatov only twice as good.

Also he is a cocky bastard aswell, so even more reason to love him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgqsaDnsEq8 one of my favourite goals ever. Also Van der Vaart's reaction is priceless.

He's hotter than Forlan...I don't like blondes.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Forlan's celebration makes for easier access, imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

God comes from Uruguay, and his name is Diego Forlan.










Don't you ever forget it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

As we're on the topic of footballer's looks, I just feel the need to post this:










"Dani is so good-looking I don't know whether to play him or fuck him" - 'Arry Redknapp. Quite the legend, 'Arry that is, not that random Portuguese jobber.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Ibrahimovic would turn me **** tbh.


But yet according to FIFA he isn't in the top3. :shocked:

Hes been miles better than KAKA' in Serie A, just KAKA' has the beating of him in last years CL. Hes much better than Ronaldo and Messi in the last year. The World Player of the Year award means nothing 'cause Shearer never won it which proves that FIFA only choose players from the top clubs and back in 2001(I think) Figo won it with Beckham in second followed by Raul was complete BS. Everyone knows Raúl was hands down the best player that year and always will be known to have been the best. The only reason Figo won was because FIFA felt it was his last chance to win it and Raúl would win it sometime in the future which has not turned out to be. FIFA owes Raúl an award.

*T-C* - My fav. goal was against AC Milan where Nesta came sliding in and he flick it over him and smashed it home.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That's hot.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Mark Bosnich had a innocent look that just made my knee's turn to jelly.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ginola anyone?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm off now, catch you guys later.

Hopefully after an impressive win, and an Anderson masterclass, I have way too much man-love for that lad.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

at Ginola, I've just had my breakfast :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

nCw said:


> Mark Bosnich had a innocent look that just made my knee's turn to jelly.


That's rather ironic because he was anything but innocent, damn right wing bastard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No nudity allowed Totti, old son.



totti10 said:


> In the premier league hes only scored 6 which is the same as Martins. Plus Martins is playing in a club which is struggling. Same for Anelka but hes scored more. You can say hes the top in all competetions but hes couldn't score against a team with a awful defence despite having 15 oppotinities. Alves has scored more goals then games played so the best striker for goals is Alves but the current best striker in the world is the inform Raúl or Ibrahimovic. Also I'm sure if you look at all players stats someone will have scored more than Torres somewhere.
> 
> Also the quickest player in the premiership is between:
> Martins, Agbonlahor, Young, Dyer and Clithy. Torres isn't as quick as you want to think he is, I've seen him be outrun by plenty of defenders this season.* I think at one point Rozehnal out ran him.*


I know you don't like him but that's ridiculous. Rozenhal couldn't keep up with anyone that game, not even Kuyt, let alone Torres. 

Dyer isn't fast. 

As far as hot footballers go


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Leave Luke out of this, he is a GOD in Antwerp.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> I'm off now, catch you guys later.
> 
> Hopefully after an impressive win, and an Anderson masterclass, I have way too much man-love for that lad.


Hopefully Mascherano gives him and Ronaldo a good hard tackle to keep them quiet :hb 

Lates.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Luke deserves respect.


I'm hoping for Anderson to have another game like he did against Arsenal, he's such a sexy beast.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ That's Chadwick on a good day. But you Pool fans really can't bag him as I believe this man once pulled on a Liverpool jersey












> I know you don't like him but that's ridiculous. Rozenhal couldn't keep up with anyone that game, not even Kuyt, let alone Torres.


LOL, I misread Rozehnal as Rommedahl which would be fair enough because Rommedahl is known for his exception speed, but I'm not too sure about Rozehnal, I don't buy it.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> *
> Dyer isn't fast.*


Did you see his goal against Sporting the other season in the UEFA cup? about 16 secs in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDiXWOs2gw0&feature=related

It happened once during the game. Torres knocked the ball yards ahead of Rozo and he turned to give chase and just took off and made Torres look shite.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Did you see his goal against Sporting the other season in the UEFA cup?
> He was afew yards behind a defender and turned on the turbo charge, go the ball and scored a goal.
> 
> It happened once during the game. Torres knocked the ball yards ahead of Rozo and he turned to give chase and just took off and made Torres look shite.


Key words, other season. He's had several injuries since then, if his pace is anything like that now I'd be shocked. 

Don't recall that incident, the one that sticks out to me was Torres beting one of your players to the ball with ease, faking Rozenhal one way and turning the other, similar to what he did to the Marseille player on Tusday, getting through on goal with absoulute ease and firing just wide from a tight angle.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> Key words, other season. He's had several injuries since then.
> 
> Don't recall that incident, the one that sticks out to me was Torres beting one of your players to the ball with ease, faking Rozenhal one way and turning the other, similar to what he did to the Marseille player on Tusday, getting through on goal with absoulute ease and firing just wide from a tight angle.



Key words missed the target...just sums up Torres.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep, sure does. More goals than any other premiership striker these days though. Might as well close the league if such terrible players are scoring lots of goals.

The words "missed the target" weren't included in my post by the way


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> Yep, sure does. More goals than any other premiership striker these days though. Might as well close the league if such terrible players are scoring lots of goals.
> 
> The words "missed the target" weren't included in my post by the way


Torres has 6 whilst Adebayor has 9. 

The key words were.....*realised that they weren't your exact words*....piss off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Torres has 6 whilst Adebayor has 9.
> 
> The key words were.....*realised that they weren't your exact words*....piss off.


And how many does Torres have in all competitions? 12. Ade? 9. No striker who plays in the league has scored more than Fernando Torres. 

Then why even bother making the post, if you're going to say something like "key words" at least make sure I have actually said it, his shot was at the angle most people would have missed from. Good flame too.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> And how many does Torres have in all competitions? 12. Ade? 9. No striker who plays in the league has scored more than Fernando Torres.
> 
> Then why even bother making the post, if you're going ot say something like "key words" at least make sure I have actually said it, his shot was at the angle most people would have missed from. Good flame too.


I read and fucked up, I own up too my mistakes unlike Rafa.

The premiership is the key its harder to score in the league than any cup game even the CL.

I could take sly diggs at Liverpool all day but can't be bothered.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Rooney had been fit more I have no doubt in my mind he'd have more than Torres, but yeah he doesn't, but still. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You play alot of weak defenses in the league, and he probably should have scored more, but he picked up 2 injuries in 2 2 week gaps where we only had league games, and no CL, so he could have added to his total there, in the CL you tend to come up against much harder ones, not that it matters. 3 of his goals that weren't in the league were also scored against a Premier League squad with a barely strenghened defense. Porto have a very good defense, and Marseille's is nothing to turn you nose up at. 

I didn't really see the need for the first comment really, but there you go.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Someone make time skip forward an hour, plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No. I'm going to be far to nervous during the game, this wait for it is tense and boring, but I prefer it to the atmosphere during the game, unless we are comfortably winning, which I doubt we will be at any stage of the match. 

And Totti, people could take digs at Newcastle all year, but they aren't going to, I'm not even sure why you want to take digs at Liverpool, why, because I disagree with you, do you feel the need to insult my club? I haven't once insulted Newcastle in this debate at all, it's really confusing as to why you hate Liverpool.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad were up second this afternoon, i wouldnt be able to enjoy the following match as much if we were to lose the early game, at least this way i can enjoy watching United/Liverpool which i think will be the better of the two games this afternoon, i think their will be at least 2 red cards today though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Right, we're unchanged, for the second time this season. 

*Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Hyypia -.......riise

Benayoun - Gerrard - Mascherano - Kewell

Torres - Kuyt*​
Right, so Ronaldo is bound to have a cracker, with Riise playing. We HAVE to score 2. 

C'MON LIVERPOOL.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's a huge blow for Liverpool. Ronaldo will have it much easier against Riise than he would have had against Arby. Hopefully Masch can do a job on him when he drifts inwards though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That is my hope, Mascherano will have to work as a unit with him. 

Fuck I'm so nervous.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

Van Der Sar 
Brown
Vidic
Ferdinand
Evra
Ronaldo
Hargreaves
Anderson
Giggs
Tevez
Rooney


Subs: 

Saha
Flecther
O Shea 
Carrick 
Kuszcack


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Confident of a result for United with them teams. Ronaldo should be able to get at Riise down the right side and have a good game.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm bricking it, a draw will more than do, just hope we can get that.

Liverpool created more, but we've been the better team. Same gameplan as against Arsenal, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*1-0  Slightly fortunate to be winning but who cares!*


----------



## Gulood (Sep 2, 2007)

Tevez was shite until the goal, but what do i care i got 20 quid on Man utd winning.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bitter blow for Liverpool. Very uncharacteristic of them to defend so poorly from a set-piece, but credit to United. That was clearly a rehearsed move, and although its not a brilliantly new idea, that caught Liverpool napping.

Liverpool have had the most of the play, and I just hope that they can punish United sometime in the second half. Although its not the most open match, I'm still enjoying the pure intensity of it, Anderson and Gerrard are playing more as destroyers rather than playmakers, and you can tell how much this means to everyone on the pitch.



> Tevez was shite until the goal, but what do i care i got 20 quid on Man utd winning.


I wouldn't say he was shite. Largely uninvolved, yes, but towards the end of the half he was dropping back, getting some nice touches and creating a few problems. I believe he was involved in the move which won the corner, if that's anything to brag about :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson was rather badass in that first half, I must say.



Gulood said:


> *Tevez was shite until the goal*, but what do i care i got 20 quid on Man utd winning.


What game were you watching?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Idiocy. Who was marking Tevez? 

We've been the better team, again, and it means fuck all and we're behind to United, again. I don't recall the last time we came from behind ot beat them. I hope for a draw, but I'm not even sure if we can get that. 

All the hard work on keep[ing Ronaldo, Tevez and Rooney quiet, pointless. Van Der Sar has been a pile of shite, and we failed to capitilize on our opportunity. 

I'm not even nervous anymore, just extremely bored with losing to the big teams. Title could look really out of reahc by the end of the day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's still not over, I could still see us drawing, but it would be rather disappointing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anderson is owning Gerrard, quite funny acctually. Van Der Sar needs to sort himself out.

I can see Liverpool getting a goal back but Utd getting a late goal.

2-1.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This game has an eerie feeling in that it has shaped up almost identically to Arsenal v Man Utd earlier this season. Arsenal having the better of the play in the first half, Anderson standing out, and Giggs jobbing out. United score just before half time from a deflected Rooney shot.

That's it, I'm calling it 2-2. Fabregas and Gallas to score for Liverpool :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Liverpool should bring Peter Crouch so Liverpool can get a penalty from his freakishly long legs. BTW I call Gerrard getting sent off.

-I called it, the Man is on :side:

Last minute, free kick and Gerrard mucks it up.

It's over 1-0 Man United just closed them down all day and were very efficient and they played like champions, even though it pains me to see it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's why we're champions, that's why we're champions.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

* Great result. Top of the league for now and hopefully after 6:00 if Arsenal fail to win. *


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Get in, what a result, lets hope Arsenal draw or lose against Chelsea now.

Hargreaves, Rio, & Anderson were great, once again.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Torres who?

Liverpool were poor, Vidic and Rio were awesome though.

Ronaldo didnt have the best of games, good to see us win without him being at his best. Anderson was emmense.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

There's gonna be alot of stereos going missing tonight.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Anderson was brillant in the first half, Rio was great as well and i'm glad he got MOTM.

Come on Chelsea (Can't believe i'm saying that)


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Suprising that Nani hasn't been in the squad the last 2 games, just realised that.

Liverpool should of converted one of them chances, but I guess it just wasn't Super Torres' day.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rio and Anderson were great today. Fought well at the back and defended the lead well.*


----------



## Gulood (Sep 2, 2007)

Hargreaves for man of the match tbh he was fantastic today.
Liverpool have got one hell of a player in Babel.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Profession performance by Man Utd, proving just how crucial the first goal in a big match is, especially a relatively early one which gives them time to settle before Liverpool may the onslaught on United's goal.

Shame for Liverpool, and the title race. I've just got a feeling that United will run away with it now. There's no stadium in the league where you wouldn't favour them to win. I just hope Arsenal (or anyone) can keep within a reasonable distance until April, but even that will probably too much to ask for.



> Liverpool should of converted one of them chances, but I guess it just wasn't Super Torres' day.


I think the key today was Gerrard's performance. He just couldn't create much and although he worked as hard as everyone else on the pitch (except Hargreaves), he just couldn't get on the ball and make it work, Hargreaves and Anderson must get credit for that.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao

I don't rate Babel at all tbh, even though he was a threat towards the end.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson was class once again, shame Rooney didn't seal the game, but we won anyway.

Ronaldo wasn't in the game, but we didn't need him.

Our defense was good, but Liverpool created very little.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pathetic. Useless. Gutless. Uncreative. 

No luck for us yet again, we had 2 golden oppurtunities, so did they, difference is, they won. Shouldn't have fucking mattered. Losing to these twats at home again really gets under my skin. 

Title race is now a 3 way race, guess I want Arsenal to win it.

Babel will become world class if the losers around him actually learn to pass a ball. Xabi Alonso is needed NOW. 

Anyone critisizing Torres is a lunatic, he did no less than "Super [email protected]~~!~!~!!~" The service around him was poor, what can he do without the ball? When we was with Kuyt, he was getting the ball, as soon as Crouch comes on. Long ball time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Novus Destiny said:


> I think the key today was Gerrard's performance. He just couldn't create much and although he worked as hard as everyone else on the pitch (except Hargreaves), *he just couldn't get on the ball and make it work, Hargreaves and Anderson must get credit for that.*



Damn right, those two are looking like a fucking killer pair.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Well that was pleasant  , Anderson is just urinates excellence at some times.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sky Sports are creative, they're using the same fucking build-up for Arsenal - Chelsea as they did for the last match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Sky Sports are creative, they're using the same fucking build-up for Arsenal - Chelsea as they did for the last match.


I know, all the hype and they're being that lazy? :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope we get a really good game now, hoping for a lot of goals and some good ones please.

Plus a Chelsea win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Draw or Chelsea win will do me, although with Arsenal's team I'd fancy them to maybe nick it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Last season's title winning centre combination of Scholes and Carrack can GTFO now :side:

I find it somewhat odd how in big match, we either see the best or the worst of Ronny. I suppose it wasn't his type of match, but his touches and general play are far from what we're used to.



> I don't rate Babel at all tbh, even though he was a threat towards the end.


You either must love eating your words, love winding up Liverpool supporters, or just stupid. Kewell was more of a spectator in that match, and as he still doesn't seem to with the pace of regular football, I'd say Rafa made a mistake in playing him. Even though Babel is best as an impact sub, I think should have started.

I your expecting and entertaining match in Arsenal v Chelsea, don't bother watching. 2 goal game at max. I'm far from confident with this match, and I'd take a draw now. I don't really fancy Chelsea to win, but I must say, if any team wins it, it'll be Chelsea. I think it really does have a draw written all over it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal/Chelsea wont be a goalfest. Neither team will want to lose and wont attack too much until the second half at least. Draw imo. Arsenal have been off form and Chelsea are without Drogba.*


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Waaaa wheres Drogba at?

0-0 :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Babel should have started, why the fuck he doesn't start more I don't know, he looked far more dangerous than most of them.

And I'm hoping this isn't a 0-0 bore.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Babel is gonna be the new Robben, the kinda guy you shit yourself when they come on because you know there gonna create something.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, he added flair and creativity, something Liverpool greatly lacked.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

At least some people noticed him at last. 

He'll be great, but we seriously needed a fully fit, on form, rested team today, we didn't get it at all and we lost. Hard to take really, so many glory supporting idiots at school tommorow that I will end up hitting.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I just read a funny thing. Apparently Melbourne Victory are interested in bringing Mark Bosnich back into profession after a 5 year absence from the game


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good signing if he's off the drugs tbf.

Anderson, I'm sorry to jizz on about him, but he's going to be a beast.


Liverpool just lacked the final ball and finish, not really sure VDS had a save to make, he seemed to make all of Liverpools chances himself.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Ex64 said:


> Babel is gonna be the new Robben, the kinda guy you shit yourself when they come on because you know there gonna create something.


*Exatly. Every time he got on the ball he looked dangerous today but nobody else worked for him.*


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

good victory of man utd both team didn't look threatening in but man utd scored goal liverpool never threatened that much but van der sar gave few anxious movements


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That second half was hell to watch, but Liverpool had no creativity and Torres couldn't get out of Rio's pocket.

Also it was funny to see how many United players matched him for pace.

Anderson is the sex.

And our fans were great today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You Fucking Jammy C.unts

You didn not deserve a point from that game, for our clear chances, we fucked you. Your supporters are fucking shit also.

That's football I guess.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> That second half was hell to watch, but Liverpool had no creativity and Torres couldn't get out of Rio's pocket.
> 
> Also it was funny to see how many United players matched him for pace.
> 
> ...


Most balls to Torres were about 30 yards ahead of him, service was dreadful. 

Needs a football to work his magic, obviously.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres didn;t have enough direct service, if he had, he would have owned the shite that is Rio.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Novus Destiny said:


> I just read a funny thing. Apparently Melbourne Victory are interested in bringing Mark Bosnich back into profession after a 5 year absence from the game


Sounds good, i rememeber when he used to play for Vill and Man U pretty underated tbtfh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Torres didn;t have enough direct service, if he had, he would have owned the shite that is Rio.


Nah, Rio was just too good for him, lack of service didn't help, but Rio was in control of him from the start.

Also are you trying to be a Liverpool version of MUF or what?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres wasn't even being marked by Rio, nobody was, we just had loads of space everywhere. And every time picked the wrong ball. Torres showed early on he could get past Vidic, a number of times, who is far, far better than Rio.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Torres is quicker than Vid. But anytime he tried to run by Rio, he was matched stride for stride. That was the difference.

Still I'd rather not talk about Torres, as it wasn't his game.

Our whole back four was immense, except for Brown. The two in midfield were tremendous, and Tevez was neat and tidy. We went with a gameplan and carried it out perfectly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

T-C said:


> Nah, Rio was just too good for him, lack of service didn't help, but Rio was in control of him from the start.
> 
> Also are you trying to be a Liverpool version of MUF or what?


No, I just find it a bit hard to think rationally when we just got beaten by you, unjustly.

And I did think:

-We Deserved to win
-Rio is still shite
-Your fans are nothing

Honestly, and that isn't me tryin to annoy you lot, it's my opinion.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought both teams played scrappy tbh but Mascherano was immense as usuall.

Also Ferdinand is shit.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

Terry broke his foot possibly?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> I thought both teams played scrappy tbh but Mascherano was immense as usuall.
> 
> Also Ferdinand is shit.



The stewards/busies at Anfield need to understand passion/hatred also.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ferdinand is so shit Super Torres did nothing all game.
The service was shit also, because of Anderson & Hargreaves, who were amazing once again.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> No, I just find it a bit hard to think rationally when we just got beaten by you, unjustly.
> 
> And I did think:
> 
> ...


Fair enough then I suppose.

You created nothing. We had the two best chances of the game and took one of them, how Rooney missed the other one I will never know.

Rio has been a rock this season. In my opinion.

And your fans all left.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ste said:


> The stewards/busies at Anfield need to understand passion/hatred also.


True, they kept tellin us to sit down while all the dirt at underneath us, sorry I mean the Man Utd fans called us wankers and all sorts.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Me and Melia got called Scum by one 



Jonn07 said:


> Ferdinand is so shit Super Torres did nothing all game.
> The service was shit also, because of Anderson & Hargreaves, who were amazing once again.


HOW CAN TORRES DO ANYTHING IF HE DOESN'T GET ANY SERVICE??????

I admit, Andersen and Hargreaves were both very good, it was due to them NOT RIO that Torres didn't get enough service.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

T-C said:


> And your fans all left.


Are fans left? Did you go the game?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Are fans left? Did you go the game?


I did not.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Our fans left after about 93 minutes, when there were like 20 seconds left 

Nobody left before that


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

1-0 Arsenal Gallas with the goal, bad mistake by Cech


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

T-C said:


> I did not.


Exactly. I left as the final whistle blew and all the Mancs cheered :no:

Also on another note Arsenal 1-0 Chelsea, Gallas scored off a corner of all people.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

You can tell right now I am annoyed


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Our fans left after about 93 minutes, when there were like 20 seconds left
> 
> Nobody left before that


Yea your probably right, but I heard little support from them, just whining for the most part.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres did nothing mostly due to not getting any service thanks to Owen and Super Anderson, Rio and Vidic also delt with pretty much everything that was thrown at them. 

Liverpool's vice today was their wide men, where were they.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Kuyt had a shcoking game IMO, should have been brought off at HT.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

T-C said:


> Yea your probably right, but I heard little support from them, just whining for the most part.




You must have had a shit TV reception or something, because we were 100% behind Liverpool until the end.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Dirk was disappointing, I expected much better from him.

Swear.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He worked hard, but seriously, he lacks pace required.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> You must have had a shit TV reception or something, because we were 100% behind Liverpool until the end.


Nah, after the first half all I heard was whining and moaning, no songs or anything. But I'll drop it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Nah, after the first half all I heard was whining and moaning, no songs or anything. But I'll drop it.


Yeah pretty much, but that goes down to them all being nervous and thinking they're going to lose.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah pretty much, but that goes down to them all being nervous and thinking they're going to lose.


Every right to be nervous to be honest.

Anyone else think Wes Brown was complete shit today?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, suppose you heard that, but being there, there was singing to the end.

Not as much as the first half though, but that is obviously due to nerves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Every right to be nervous to be honest.
> 
> Anyone else think Wes Brown was complete shit today?


Brown as usual, defensively, was all over the place.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, well. Mr Wenger is a fucking legend. Fabregas, Hleb, Flamini all back and things looking as right as rain for Arsenal. I do somewhat feel sorry for Chelsea, as they are missing four out of their five most important players, and this isn't really a true reflection of Chelsea, but I'm glad Arsenal have once again found some luck this season. Also, matters weren't helped by one of Cech's few mistakes I've seen him make at Chelsea.

This really should be our game now. Chelsea are a resilient bunch though, but the quality in them doesn't seem there. Although another goal would be nice, as Lampard is due one of his cracking efforts outside the box. I expect Diarra to take to the field reasonably early in the second half, fresh legs in the midfield would do us some good, as none of our returning midfielders look fit enough to last too long.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool had the chances, didn't take them. Man Utd had 2, converted one. 

I would of rathered a draw. Torres couldn't do much without any service.

Dirk was shit, Babel was immense. Babel would do better alongside Torres then Kuyt and possibly Crouch aswell. 

3 days, I hope we can beat Chelsea.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

We need a new right back, then I would have no complaint with any of our team. If Nev gets back to what he can be, there should be no problems, but I'd prefer better back up for him.

But who cares, we have Anderson.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel didn't work upfront against Cardiff, so I doubt he will against a Premiership opponent.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal should win now, Terry going off and the fact Cole and SWP are so inconsistent means I just can't see Chelsea getting anything from this game, unless they get lucky.


Super Anderson.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I seriously think we need to reconsider our starting team. The defense works fine, but start Babel instead of Kewell maybe, and Crouch instead of Kuyt.

Alonso needs to come back. Wtf is going on with Agger?
/?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Anyone else think Wes Brown was complete shit today?


Luskily he only had Kewell to deal with.

Also, Kuyt was mediocre, but was running all over the place closing down defenders and midfielders alike, he got plenty of touches but was just overcome by good defender. Far from Liverpool's worst of the night. He certainly contributed more than Torres did, but that's not necessarily Torres' fault because as mentioned, he had nothing to work with.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea I can see Arsenal doing them on the counter in the second half.

If Chelsea could get a draw though, it would be a perfect day.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Are me and Novus the only Aussies on here right now? It's like 4am over here..~_~

Game about to recommence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is Scholes going to get back in the team when he's fit again, I think he will, but should he?

Super Anderson?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

You can't drop Super Anderson currently. No way. Play them together against the weaker teams.

Anderson is god.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Quit saying that name.

Scholes is a ranga. Maybe only Novus will get what I just said.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ferdinand isn't shit, but he can't be credited with some sort of awesome preferoance against Torres today. Ronaldo had a crappy game and did nothing, but does that mean Riise had a good game? It most certainly does not. 

Hope Chelsea get an equalizer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rio isn't shit, but he wasn't anything out of this world today, nor Vidic, both had good games. Evra, Hargreaves and Super Anderson, are the ones that really should get he biggest credit though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The scary thing is how good Anderson can become, he was never an out and out central midfielder before joining United and he has taken to it ubeleiveably well.

Anderson - signing of the season?

Also how could Ferguson just sit and let Brown complete the game, any trouble that did come (even though it was minimal) came from him in the second half. 

Brown - Shitebag?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was certainly all the pressure coming down his side.

Signing of the season maybe, honestly who'd have funk it that we honestly wouldn't be missing Scholes? We'd have been utterly fucked last season, but not now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Evra is the best left back I have seen in a long time, sadly.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Certainly so.

I'm delighted with how all of our signings have come in and improved the side. Except for Nani, I have no idea why we spent 17m on him, he's a good talent but not worth near that amount.

Yea, Evra is a beast. He has become the complete full back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani doesn't look like a 17mil player, but I think it'll take time, he shows flashes that he could be a special player.



Ste said:


> Evra is the best left back I have seen in a long time, sadly.


Yuh he's rather impressive.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Ste said:


> Evra is the best left back I have seen in a long time, sadly.


*:agree:*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Would anyone else like to see Joe Cole get two feet buried in him sometime, he's such a scumbag.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

One of my most hated players.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd like to do that to most Chelsea, Man Utd, Arsenal and Everton players :$


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I have nothing against most opposition players. But Joe Cole is just scum, the guy he wrecked is also scum though so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SWP missing a great chance, I DON'T BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

How did SWP miss that? Anyone could have scored that, even Sheva.

How did Van Persie miss that?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

This game is so similar to the United game. 

Goal at the end of the first half, sloppy football, loads of fouls, crushing result for one team, influencial player for the losing team being awful (Gerrard and Lamps) 

Edit - Add to that a late free kick miss and a really late substitution.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Could have been so different, shame Chelsea didn't nick a goal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea, good result for Arsenal. SWP is a useless midget.

Neither team has Anderson though so it's all good brahs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dramatic match, but over the 90 minutes Arsenal were good value for the win. Not a very mature match for the youngsters, but the quality shone through in the end. Good too see Hleb back, and although he didn't create as much havoc as we've been accustomed to this season, he had some noce touches and passes and was his usual unselfish self. Van Perise looked good to, but I still can't help but wonder why his control with his right foot is so great, but his shots with it are awful.

There were some quite pathetic moments in the match, mainly from Fabregas who played averagely too, diving, rolling and just making a general bellend of himself. He still has some growing up to do. Mind you some of Chelsea's players were no better. Both Coles and Mikel being constant antagonists too.

Also, finally I'm convinced. Almunia is indeed the best keeper at Arsenal. What a game from him.



> Scholes is a ranga. Maybe only Novus will get what I just said.


They call them gingers in England.



> Signing of the season maybe, honestly who'd have funk it that we honestly wouldn't be missing Scholes? We'd have been utterly fucked last season, but not now.


Anderson cost too much to be signing of the season. So far I'd say it'd be Martin Petrov at a mere 3M.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Anderson cost too much to be signing of the season. So far I'd say it'd be Martin Petrov at a mere 3M.
> 
> EDIT - Merge posts, and don't ban plz


:banplz:

Not for the double post, but for the lack of respect for Super Anderson.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

T-C said:


> Yea, good result for Arsenal. SWP is a useless midget.
> 
> Neither team has Anderson though so it's all good brahs.


Useless midget, lol.

Thought Chelsea might of got a goal at the end, wasn't to be.

I think it'll be Arsenal & Utd now for the title, I thougth that before these two games also.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think I predicted that it would be United vs Arsenal for the title before the season started.

Hate to toot my own horn but.....toot toot.


Neither Liverpool or Chelsea are out of it, but they are making it difficult for themselves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> :banplz:
> 
> Not for the double post, but for the lack of respect for Super Anderson.


Yeah the disrespect is disgusting.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I predicted Arsenal to finish a healthy fourth. That could still quite easily happen though. People underestimate how lucky we have indeed been this season. Also, the African Cup of Nations could disrupt us a bit, but at least Ade will stick around. He's been banished from the Togolese nation team


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Togo didn't qualify anyway.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

WILLIAM GALLAS, EAT YOUR HEART OUT CHELSEA!!!

HAVE YOUR SHITTY ASHLEY COLE!!!

GETIN IN....

ARSENALLLLL...

ARSENALLL FC!!

THEY'RE BY FAR THE GREATEST TEAM

THE WORLD HAS EVER SEEN!!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Good win for us and a great match aswell. The ref was getting on my tits and the crowd were actually lowd for most of the match :shocked: Cesc was a bit of a cock for going down easily. Good preformance overall. Also good ol billy gallas getting the goal 

I predicted Arsenal to finish top and liverpool second dunno about the second part but my first prediction is looking good atm.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anderson > Arsenal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> Super Anderson > Arsenal


Fixed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If Anderson gets all this love for having a good game against a poor Liverpool team, imagine what it'll be like when he.......SCORES OR GETS........AN [email protected]@[email protected]!~!~~!~!~!~!~!~! OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I know, it's going to be out of control and rightfully so.









*SUPER ANDERSON*


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Super Hleb > Super Anderson tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated said:


> Super Hleb > Super Anderson tbh.


That's funny, but it isn't true.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HEY....EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP.

Ok.

*pulls out standings*

Arsenal 40
Man U 39

Hells. Yeah.



Edit: Who is Super Anderson? Super Mario's little step-brother bitch? Useless. Let me know when he's good enough to be a reserve for Arsenal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fucking love the sig man.

Super Anderson has now not only put Cesc in his place, but now G-Force has felt his wrath. The question is WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What a shite boring game, easily the worst of the season.

But what a result 

ARGENTINA!! ARGENTINA!! ARGENTINA!!



*PS: *Anderson > God


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Role Model said:


> That's funny, but it isn't true.


Was that a joke? have you seen Hleb play this season?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Fucking love the sig man.
> 
> Super Anderson has now not only put Cesc in his place, but now G-Force has felt his wrath. The question is WHO'S NEXT?


He's been involved in two of the toughest games of the season and came out stinking of roses, honestly it doesn't matter who's next, because we all know who's going to come out on top.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's been involved in two of the toughest games of the season and came out stinking of roses, honestly it doesn't matter who's next, because we all know who's going to come out on top.


Very true. Still the next opponent he faces will be a better player having been on the same pitch as the great man. That will be some consolation after he gets played off the pitch.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Carlos Tevez has scored the winner against Liverpool and Chelsea.

What a fucking signing, Torres has nothing on him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Carlos Tevez has scored the winner against Liverpool and Chelsea.
> 
> What a fucking signing, Torres has nothing on him.


More goals, more pace, better goals and he would have scored the winner against Chelsea if Styles wasn't a fool. He has everything on Tevez, scoring tap ins against big clubs is fine, but everyone knows he wasn't signed for that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

But Tevez plays for the champions and actually scores goals that mean something, so he wins.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> But Tevez plays for the champions and actually scores goals that mean something, so he wins.


Torres scored his first ever goal against Chelsea, like Tevez, and of higher quality, he scored a hat-trick against Reading that stopped any chance of a comeback, he scored a last minute equalizer against Tottenham, both very important goals that put us in front against Porto in a must win game, one of the best goals in the CL this season against Marseille which basically wrapped the game up for us in another must win game. As well as a few additional goals against Bolton, which killed the game, and 2 against Derby which contributed to a big win sending us top of the table. 

And our fans have never labelled him a sack of shit like you lot did with Tevez.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Carlos Tevez has scored the winner against Liverpool and Chelsea.
> 
> What a fucking signing, *Torres has nothing on him.*


Funny guy.

You lucky, lucky twats, that's what we get when you dont take your damn chances. Fuck.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool fans all thought they'd win because they have Super Torres to put the chances away.

I guess they forgot we have Ferdinand and Vidic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You didn't create any real chances though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You didn't create any real chances though.


Apart from when Kewell hand-balled it and missed a sitter, but yeah....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You cleared off the line twice and Torres headed a great chance wide, no matter how that was created, they were chances, big ones too. 

Vidic was nowhere near Torres today really, only time they came into contact Torres went round him and was fouled, rest of the time he was with Rio and got no service at all.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Funny guy.
> 
> You lucky, lucky twats, that's what we get when you dont take your damn chances. Fuck.


No that's what you get for not creating any chances.

Plus you don't have Super Anderson.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> No that's what you get for not creating any chances.
> 
> Plus you don't have Super Anderson.


We had way more attempts on goal, should have done something with them, thus his comment is totally correct. 

We don't want him really....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> You didn't create any real chances though.


WHAT?

Kewell off the line

Torres header that went just wide

Babel's shot

Rio's nearly own goal

Gerrard free kick

All good opportunities, if we' have taken them, different story.

1 shit lack of concentration at a set piece and we lose.



> Plus you don't have Super Anderson.


Why all the Anderson bumming? explain plz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Why all the Anderson bumming? explain plz



Why does it need explaining, he made Super Gerrard look Super average.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gerrard made himself look average. They are both playmakers, neither was really marking the other, only times they came in to contact it was just a cluttered mess. Gerrard made the best tackle of the match on him though, sent him flying, only decent thing he did all game.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll leave your illusions up to you United fans then, Gerrard, as Ben said, made himself look average. The wingers (save Babel) were crap today which leaves Masch (again) being the only good midfielder we had today.

Even then we had a lot of possession in the midfield.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Anderson love is because the kid is a genius. I still can't remember you creating anything that was a real chance. Ed gave you a couple of chances but that's all. Babel had a great efforet, but more of a half chance than anything, you never got in behind us once. Even with Torres and his PACE, we were never stretched.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

its just a fad then, Ok.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why does it need explaining, he made Super Gerrard look Super average.


Yah.

And he mocked the crowd when Tevez scored.

Hes 19, and was the best player in a massive Derby, thats why hes super.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ironic that one of those pictures in RM's sig is Gerrard getting the beter of Anderson, which he actually did do a few times, but is just ignored. 



T-C said:


> The Anderson love is because the kid is a genius. I still can't remember you creating anything that was a real chance. Ed gave you a couple of chances but that's all. Babel had a great efforet, but more of a half chance than anything, you never got in behind us once. Even with Torres and his PACE, we were never stretched.


And we were only stretched on the counter because we had to chase the game, your first chance, you scored, and that was a defensive error, so it was as much of a chance as ours from your keeping error. Only difference is you scored, we didn't, so it comes down, once again to us not taking chances. Exactly like ILMJ said.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> The Anderson love is because the kid is a genius. I still can't remember you creating anything that was a real chance. Ed gave you a couple of chances but that's all. Babel had a great efforet, but more of a half chance than anything, you never got in behind us once. Even with Torres and his PACE, we were never stretched.





Man Utd Fan said:


> Yah.
> 
> And he mocked the crowd when Tevez scored.
> 
> Hes 19, and was the best player in a massive Derby, thats why hes super.


Pretty much spot on, yuh.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> And he mocked the crowd when Tevez scored.


That's world player of the year form, is it too late to vote?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Once we scored we just played for the counter attack, so us not creating isn't an issue, as we didn't have to.

Even though we did create the best chance of the game, which Rooney missed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It took you 45 minutes to even test us, thing is, you scored, and for the rest of the game you just had to defend and use the counter attack. 

If we scored from one of the VDS fuck ups we would have done the same and could have said the exact same thing you lot are saying now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Well we will never know if you would be right. I'd fancy us to have scored against you if we had to though.

I will say that Carragher was better today than he has been from what I've seen of him lately.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

pwned is all I have to say.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> pwned is all I have to say.


Such a sight, and what a run that was, Gerrard did well to track him, but Anderson left a couple of others for dead.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Well we will never know if you would be right. I'd fancy us to have scored against you if we had to though.
> 
> I will say that Carragher was better today than he has been from what I've seen of him lately.


Yeah I'd agree with that, if it wasn't for Carra today, it could have been a bigger defeat.



Enigma said:


> pwned is all I have to say.


That run was the sex. PACE!!!~~~!!!!1111


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh the irony, "Average Gerrard" halted that pretty little run he did 



T-C said:


> Well we will never know if you would be right. I'd fancy us to have scored against you if we had to though.
> 
> I will say that Carragher was better today than he has been from what I've seen of him lately.


I thought he was abysmal. He's been better than today this season, much better

This made me laugh 










Back on the bench, jobber.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carra is always like that


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Two decent games today, Liverpool enjoyed the lions share of possession, but you always got the feeling that United would make the break-through, and yes, Anderson was the best player on the park by a distance.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I wish Brown had of stayed there.

I also loled pretty hard when John O'Shea came on. Great times.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I marked hard for O'Shea coming on.



Stainless said:


> Two decent games today, Liverpool enjoyed the lions share of possession, but you always got the feeling that United would make the break-through, and yes, Anderson was the best player on the park by a distance.


That's Super Anderson, if you don't mind.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

What do you reckon the situtation will be when Scholes returns?

His back around February I think.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Super Anderson needs more respect.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jonn07 said:


> What do you reckon the situtation will be when Scholes returns?
> 
> His back around February I think.


I fully expect him to come back into the team, which will be harsh because as has been clear, Hargreaves and Super A have really become a more than solid pair in the middle.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He needs less I think. So many players have had better games than him this season, but don't go this overboard.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's 19, coming into one of, if not the toughest game in the league season, for the very first time and he was just fantastic. It's only right he should get some praise.

Nothing wrong with going a little over the top.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Today was one of his less influential performances, don't get me wrong he was still the best player on the pitch, but he has been super since he has gotten into the team. Hasn't put a foot wrong. The kid is 19, first season in England, at the biggest club on the planet and adjusting to a new position. Pretty exceptional stuff. I'll gladly go over the top.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's 19, coming into one of, if not the toughest game in the league season, for the very first time and he was just fantastic. It's only right he should get *some *praise.
> 
> Nothing wrong with going a *little* over the top.


I disagree. 

We don't even go this overboard with Torres, who has adapted to his new league as well as anyone.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Exactly, ditto players like Sagna at Arsenal or Ryan Babel


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Torres has gay hair!1!1!1!!!!

Speaking of hair, wtf has Smith done to his? :$


Speaking of gay:










Edit - larger version


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Comparing Ryan Babel to Super Anderson was hilarious to me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

If his shot was 1 inch to the left there would be none of this super Anderson bollocks.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea there would have been, he was still the best player on the pitch.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anderson had been a bit part player at Porto and missed most of last season with a broken leg.

He came to England with a 17 million pound price tag, and hes lived upto it.

And for a 19 year Brazilian (note, they normally flop) that is fucking super.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> If his shot was 1 inch to the left there would be none of this super Anderson bollocks.


1 inch?  Don't think so, more like 5 or 10.


And comparing Sagna to Anderson.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone see Rooney get hit by a golf ball? :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Anyone see Rooney get hit by a golf ball? :side:


No, but he doesnt looke hurt to me.

http://cache3.gettyimages.com/xc/78...4AD9FDB9CF1937BD9AD37E51F906ED53D75AC683DA901

That could just be because he is with Super Anderson though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Was it you? I rate you if it was.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> No, but he doesnt looke hurt to me.
> 
> http://cache3.gettyimages.com/xc/78...4AD9FDB9CF1937BD9AD37E51F906ED53D75AC683DA901
> 
> That could just be because he is with Super Anderson though.


Well Super A does have healing powers.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sagna has been a fucking revalation, I'd love to have him at Liverpool. 

If Babel had scored that and snatched victory away from you nobody would mention Anderson, his efforts would have only earned a draw. Not much you guys would brag about.

MUF's killed the Super Anderson stuff now, if it was ever cool before, it's not now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If you want to believe that fine, we sung his praises after getting a point at Arsenal, so why we wouldn't do it again I don't know.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Sagna has been a fucking revalation, I'd love to have him at Liverpool.
> 
> If Babel had scored that and snatched victory away from you nobody would mention Anderson, his efforts would have only earned a draw. Not much you guys would brag about.
> 
> MUF's killed the Super Anderson stuff now, if it was ever cool before, it's not now.


Babel didnt score and we did win, so :hb

And the Super Anderson stuff will never die.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If you want to believe that fine, we sung his praises after getting a point at Arsenal, so why we wouldn't do it again I don't know.


To this extent? No. Not even close. 

Super Anderson stuff will stop when he is benched.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't see why, he'll still be Super Anderson when he's on the bench, it'll simply show what a Super squad we have. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Super Anderson will never end. Unless Super Anderson himself decides that. And yea most of us have been praising Anderson since he has broken into the team.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> To this extent? No. Not even close.
> 
> Super Anderson stuff will stop when he is benched.


But he wont be benched untill at least February, and i cant see it happening then either.

This is well over a week old:

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_2948659,00.html

"Anderson has been absolutely superb," Ferguson said.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Liverpool fans are just jealous that they got some kid called Lucas and we got Superman.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Asked if he would like to see Liverpool win a title or two, just for old times' sake, Ferguson replied: "You must be f***ing joking! Do you think I'm a sadist? How does relegation sound?"


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> Liverpool fans are just jealous that they got some kid called Lucas and we got Superman.


.......No. 

Anderson wouldn't get into our central midfield, so I don't see how. 

Lucas is friends with Anderson too, and both were at the same club as youngsters, give Lucas a while and he'll be great too.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The next game then Ben.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Anderson wouldn't get into our central midfield, so I don't see how.


Based on his performaces this season, yeah he would.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's been more consistent than Gerrard this season.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> And the Super Anderson stuff will never die.


Nah you mutilated it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Based on his performaces this season, yeah he would.


Nah. 

Alonso, Masch and Gerrard would be impossible to displace. He would ease in in place of Sissoko, but he never plays.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

What have I missed. Why's everyone calling Anderson superman.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

totti10 said:


> What have I missed. Why's everyone calling Anderson superman.


You obviously missed United vs Liverpool and other ganes he played in.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's been more consistent than Gerrard this season.


Gerrard's recent goalscoring form > Anderson


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Because there's a lot of sad people on here tbh.

Seriously, because United got a lucky win and Anderson was singled out by someone and a load of corresponding errors happened.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It's not all about scoring goals though.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the hell was our win lucky? We scored first, defending excellently for 45mins and had some good chances.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> because United got a lucky win


It wasnt a lucky win. Last season it was, but we deserved it this time around.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Last seasons win was the blueprint of a lucky win, this season though, not so much. Don't be bitter because your team played like shit.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Because we came very very close to getting a deciding opening goal and you scored from a corner that 99/100 times we would have defended properly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

K, aslong as Super Andersen stays, we may aswell start saying DA CHAMPIONS, and things that annoy you lot.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

How was there win lucky?
Tevez took his chance and then the rest of the team did there part by keeping Liverpool out. Its not luck its a good soild team performance. Although Van Der Sar was quite questionable today.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Read above post plz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ Those points don't = a lucky win, soz.

VDS was utter shambles for large periods of today, you'd expect him to have been punished for those mistakes, but a combination if our defense and Liverpool's inability to finish got him off the hook.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

And you lot were saying last night he was better than Reina.

And yeah I know we played shit, which made the defeat even worse,, the wide men pissed me off to no end.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Evra saved the day. Kuyt had a pretty awful game, his confidence must be so low at the moment.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

On a completely different note....

I marked for RVP today, when he entered the match. Then I doubled-marked for his goal....but that was waved off. Still. I marked.

But really, I TRIPLED-marked for Super Anderson. :agree:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats the spirit!

Anyway how bad was SWP's miss?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The midget's miss was horrible. 

Liverpool fans need to pay more attention to Jamie Carragher's wise words in MUF's sig and calm down.

I also thoroughly enjoyed reading what Fergie said about Super Anderson. I knew the second we signed he could be mega. Didn't expect him to adapt this quickly though. And yea he was better than Cesc that day.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Benitez releases statement*
> 
> Rafa Benitez has released a press statement defending the rotation system of his team selection.
> 
> ...



I fail in my attempts to bring humour to this thread


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's from Brazil, which to me meant if he was going to be a success it would take time, I never expected him to settle so quickly. 

But I'll get off his dick for a bit. :$


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

MUF should look at my sig :side:

Not funny Al :sad:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> But I'll get off his dick for a bit. :$


Why?

There's room for plenty.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Liverpoolfc.tv said:


> *LIVERPOOL FC PRESS STATEMENT*
> 
> Liverpool FC issued the following press statement on Sunday night.
> A meeting was held this evening involving Tom Hicks, George Gillett, Foster Gillett, Rick Parry and Rafa Benitez which was wide ranging and positive.
> ...


Cool news i suppose.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm amazed at the lack of flaming that has gone on after this result, was sure there would be more.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it's nice to see to be honest, makes a change.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I'm amazed at the lack of flaming that has gone on after this result, was sure there would be more.


Why did you think that?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cause there is after nearly every game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Cause there is after nearly every game.


A good point well made.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There is after nearly every Liverpool or Man Utd game, so a Liverpool vs Man Utd match would be hellashious :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Cool news i suppose.


I have my doubts. All these press releases just say to me they are trying to make Rafa look safe, I still think their plan is to sack Rafa at the end of the season and evntually bring in Jose. It would never happen IMO, I just have a feeling that is their plan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I don't buy that Rafa is safe for one minute.



Ste said:


> There is after nearly every Liverpool or Man Utd game, so a Liverpool vs Man Utd match would be hellashious :side:


I was expecting World War III.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nah, we are good winners, for the most part.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm personally a very bad loser, I admit.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Show me a good loser and I'll show you someone who loses a lot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dery are good losers. Their fans went mental when they scored at OT.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Because they lose a lot.

Also was nice to see Hansen giving Rio all that praise. Also enjoyed him calling Vid and Rio the best defenders in the league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was my general point  

I conviniently forgot to watch MOTD :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No mention of Hargreaves and Super A was slightly annoying.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Raging that Super Anderson got no mention at all.

Anyone else find Desailly to be an annoying dick?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rio and Vidic 'held out' the most potentially dangerous player on our team today, so they deserve the credit I'd say

That SWP miss looks worse every time you see it....


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Very bad miss.

John Motson gets so excited about the little things that happen in a match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Motson needs to retire.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He never should have started.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Every time Liverpool look like they're gonna emerge as contenders United show up and put them in their place.

Lesson learned yet Rafa?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, while watching the Arsenal match, one of the commentators said that if Arsenal gets the 3 points, and puts Liverpool behind 10 points...would Liverpool be effectively out of contention. The other commentator, without hesitation, said 'yes'.

So Liverpool supporters, assess your club's chances at winning the EPL. Give a percentage....

I'd say 10 percent.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

iMac said:


> Every time Liverpool look like they're gonna emerge as contenders United show up and put them in their place.
> 
> Lesson learned yet Rafa?


What a stupid thing to say. Lesson Learned? So you're saying Rafa should accept that he will never win the league title and just give up?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No mention of Hargreaves and Super A was slightly annoying.


Should of watched MUTV.

Lou Macari and Sammy Macalroy were all over them tbh.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

NCIH said:


> So, while watching the Arsenal match, one of the commentators said that if Arsenal gets the 3 points, and puts Liverpool behind 10 points...would Liverpool be effectively out of contention. The other commentator, without hesitation, said 'yes'.
> 
> So Liverpool supporters, assess your club's chances at winning the EPL. Give a percentage....
> 
> I'd say 10 percent.



That's laughable. 

Liverpool have just as much chance of winning the league as the other 4 teams we are behind.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

nCw said:


> That's laughable.
> 
> Liverpool have just as much chance of winning the league as the other 4 teams we are behind.


Wrong.

Liverpool have no experiance of winning it, and have a manager who doesnt know what hes doing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

nCw said:


> That's laughable.
> 
> Liverpool have just as much chance of winning the league as the other 4 teams we are behind.


Agreed.


Arsenal are 10 points ahead of Liverpool, and while it may be unrealistic (I'm basing that on past seasons, etc), it's not impossible for Liverpool to win it. That said, any of the other 'big 4' teams can win it.

I don't believe for a second that Liverpool will win it, I think they'll get maybe 3rd place.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't say Liverpool have just as much of a chance of winning the title, but that's not to say they they should be counted out either. I can't look past Man Utd this season and it's a matter of when/if Arsenal slip up because frankly I don't think Man Utd will drop too many points.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

In my opinion its definately going to be Arsenal/United, and I can see it going right to the end of the season. Arsenal are a good side and have proved that this season, as have United. Chelsea I think that while they're only 6 points behind will start to slip up, and Liverpool nearly always do.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Liverpool have no experiance of winning it, and have a manager who doesnt know what hes doing.



So because, according to you, they have no experience of winning the league, they won't win it? Hell, you're basically saying they will never win it. 

Which is idiotic.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=516247

The love is growing.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Bouma said:


> What a stupid thing to say. Lesson Learned? So you're saying Rafa should accept that he will never win the league title and just give up?


First off, saying it's a stupid thing to say when you haven't even understood what I meant makes you look like a tool.

What I was saying is that Liverpool won't win the league until Rafa LEARNS how to beat United. If that means he signs better players, plays different tactics against them or whatever then so be it. But he has to start doing something different as Liverpool aren't gonna win the championship until they make some changes. Hell, Liverpool's new owners might decide a bigger change is needed....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Liverpool could face FA action after a fan threw a golf ball at Wayne Rooney towards the end of Sunday's match with Manchester United at Anfield. (The Guardian)



When I read this, I immediately thought of Ste :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ He likes golf, and hates Man Utd, especially Rooney, so it all adds up :shocked:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And the fact it was him who bought it up in this thread. 

Did he get hit with it after that miss? If so he deserved it :side:, that was a disgrace, I could've scored it.

As for us being out of the title race, and Rafa giving up, foooooooooooooooooools. We are normally the most in form team in the second half of the season, and some of our best players are still to return. Not to mention Arsenal have a horrible few fixtures coming up. Rafa knows everything about winning the league, he's won La Liga, one that is just as hard to win if not harder. Fergie went years with experiance of winning fuck all, despite his success at Aberdeen, and we all know he went on to win a thing or too with United.

And as for the muppet saying we have to learn to beat United before we win the league, yeah ok then, 2001 we beat them at Anfield, Old Trafford and in the Charity Shield. And what major honour did we win that season? Not a thing. Man United only beat us out of the top teams last season and went on to win the title, so don't act as if these "hyped up" games are the be all and end all for this season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

These two games yesterday didn't decide the title, it's still wide open, althought I still think it'll be Arsenal & Utd chasing it towards the end.

You have a tough home game next week, Porstmouth.. play up pompy


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If you still feel Liverpool can win the title, then more power to ya, personally they just don't look good enough, solid enough or consistent enough to me. I said at the start of the season you'd get closer than you have in previous years and I still believe that'll be the case though.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

How did Ste bring that into this thread? I told him off it, he never even seen it :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If you still feel Liverpool can win the title, then more power to ya, personally they just don't look good enough, solid enough or consistent enough to me. I said at the start of the season you'd get closer than you have in previous years and I still believe that'll be the case though.


Key word is can, I don't think we will, just think it's stupid to act like we have a tiny, miniscule chance.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Liverpool chief executive Rick Parry says spiralling costs have forced the club to scale back plans for a futuristic new stadium.*
> 
> The Reds are still committed to building a new 70,000-capacity ground.
> 
> ...


pwned




> *Chelsea captain John Terry will be out of action for up to six weeks after breaking three bones in his right foot during Sunday's 1-0 defeat by Arsenal.*
> 
> Terry limped off in the first-half after a challenge with Emmanuel Eboue.
> 
> ...


Bad news for them, they'll miss him a lot.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Definetly, without Drogba to, not looking good.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Got a better idea, cancel the stadium move. 

Chelsea will have a weak team this week in the Carling Cup, it's pretty micky mouse, but if we end their home record in it then that could be a confidence booster.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great news for Liverpool, I expect that means it won't be that spaceship crap now.

And yeah Terry and Drogba both missing is a big blow for Chelsea.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Is Chelsea's home record just for the Premiership or for all competitions?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We can still win the title. I feel Everton will get something out of you on Sunday, and we win our game in hand, we're only 3 points behind.

Reading hurt us badly though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Is Chelsea's home record just for the Premiership or for all competitions?


Every competition, I believe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No they lost to Charlton in the Crappy Cup, on Penalties though.

Pretty sure they've lost in the CL's at home a few times as well, Barca beat then 2-1 I know that.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Fuck cancelling the staidum move KME. We need a new, bigger stadium.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, then your atmosphere will be even better! :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No they lost to Charlton in the Crappy Cup, on Penalties though.
> 
> Pretty sure they've lost in the CL's at home a few times as well, Barca beat then 2-1 I know that.


They don't count penalties for some reason, I've heard them say that. 

Their record I think is based on grwat results before and after that loss, I think that would be their only loss at home since Jose took over, and under Grant's rein so far. Which is pretty impressive, only losing to Barca in open play, if we were to beat them as well it would be a confidence booster. I'm not sure what they consider their record to be, I know they have the league one, maybe their other one is in all-english comps, I dunno.

Tom

a) Why did you call me KME?  

b) No stadium is better than Anfield


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> They don't count penalties for some reason, I've heard them say that.
> 
> Their record I think is based on grwat results before and after that loss, I think that would be their only loss at home since Jose took over, and under Grant's rein so far. Which is pretty impressive, only losing ot Barca in open play, if we were to beat them as well it would be a confidence booster.
> 
> ...


Probably to avoid confusion, since the other Ben posted above him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I usually don't want to see any players in any sport get hurt...but I really despise John Terry...so I don't really feel sorry for him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

God today was fantastic, so many depressed Liverpool supporters. Also the fact that so many people are recognising the greatness of Super Anderson.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I didn't feel depressed today, only United fans I came across today couldn't name the starting line-up, didn't watch the game and have no idea who Anderson is. So yeah, worked out easy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> I didn't feel depressed today, *only United fans I came across today couldn't name the starting line-up, didn't watch the game and have no idea who Anderson is.* So yeah, worked out easy.


Nice humans.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> We can still win the title. I feel Everton will get something out of you on Sunday, and we win our game in hand, we're only 3 points behind.


We come to Anfield and win, yet for some reason you think we wont beat Everton at home?

You have the most in-form away team this week, and your game in hand is at West Ham, so you'll be ALOT more that 3 points behind us.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How can people not have heard of the Super Anderson. Someone needs to have a word.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They know Ronaldo, Rooney and Tevez, because he scored, before that one person said he thought he played for Liverpool (thinking of Torres I presume). So yeah, I just laughed. 



Man Utd Fan said:


> We come to Anfield and win, yet for some reason you think we wont beat Everton at home?
> 
> You have the most in-form away team this week, and your game in hand is *at West Ham*, so you'll be ALOT more that 3 points behind us.


West Ham's home ground is Anfield? Cool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> _*AC Milan's Kaka has been crowned as Fifa's world player of the year.*_
> 
> The Brazilian midfielder beat off competition from Manchester United's Cristiano Ronaldo and Barcelona's Lionel Messi to take the prize.
> 
> ...


I LOL'd, what a fucking joke. 3rd? Nice award.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Kaka wasn't even the best player in Seria A, that was Ibrahimovic by a mile. Messi was injured most of the time.

That award has no credibility no.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BBC said:


> poll of all national coaches and captains, Kaka polled 1,047 votes, Messi 504 and Ronaldo 426.


They must have been drunk, honestly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I didnt realise there was over 1000 football playing nations.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To me it just shows the hate people have for England, if Ronny had been playing in Spain or Italy he'd have ran away with it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> That award has no credibility no.


*now

But to be honest when did it ever have credibility?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seeing as no one from the Premier Leage is allowed to win it, never.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That is farcical that Ronnie finished 3rd. A joke.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bigwigs who decide these things, I'm sure have their favorite nations, England has never and will never be one of them. They mark for Italy and Spain, god knows why Italy, full of awful fans and slow boring football. It would take Italy being banned from europe for their players to stop getting these awards they don't deserve.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ Yep, pretty much.

2nd is pathetic, but 3rd behind a guy who spent most of last season in the medical room is just laughable.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Alie, when Italy has the worst hoolies in Europe jack shit is done to them but measly instances with Liverpool and United we get over the top punishments. When will they do something?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The award doesn't deserve to beheld by Ronnie in all honesty. PFA Player of The Year means more to me.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Messi > Ronaldo?

:lmao

What a load of old shite.

Anyway, like I always say, awards and honours shouldn't be what you judge a player on.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Never, Jamie. They have a tendancy to blame away fans when they have problems, and if it happens on away games they just say it must have been a one off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Messi not winning is ludacris.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL how did I know you'd say that, funny thing is you aren't joking.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Probably because I think he's the best player in the world :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He's better than Kaka' anyway.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ronaldo should of obviously won, if people think different they must be watching a different Premier league in my opinion


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ronaldo or Messi should have won it. Haven't seen much of Kaka this year but from what I have seen he has been playing rather ordinary.


----------



## R K O (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow you can tell this thread isn't biased at all towards EPL players... If you look at say the tie between Man U and Milan last year and compare who played better in the head to head games alone, Ronaldo did jack shit where Kaka kicked 3 goals and basically won the match for Milan, you can't say he is undeserving he has basically won every individual prize there is to win theis year, face it.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I am oficially crying...not really.


But fuck, Ronaldo really shouldv'e won it. He owns Kaka.



Ronaldo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Kaka


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

What a load of shit Ronaldo should of walked that award :no: Most of them awards lost credibility for me when thierry did not win anything.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

R K O said:


> Wow you can tell this thread isn't biased at all towards EPL players... If you look at say the tie between Man U and Milan last year and compare who played better in the head to head games alone, Ronaldo did jack shit where Kaka kicked 3 goals and basically won the match for Milan, you can't say he is undeserving he has basically won every individual prize there is to win theis year, face it.


You can't judge a player's season on one match though, can you?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clearly you can!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

R K O said:


> Wow you can tell this thread isn't biased at all towards EPL players... If you look at say the tie between Man U and Milan last year and compare who played better in the head to head games alone, Ronaldo did jack shit where Kaka kicked 3 goals and basically won the match for Milan, you can't say he is undeserving he has basically won every individual prize there is to win theis year, face it.


Wow you can tell you're not biased towards AC Milan with your inconspicuos avatar and user title...

You cannot honestly sit there and say Kaka deserved that award more than Ronnie. If you do, you're just lying to yourself.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> You cannot honestly sit there and say Kaka deserved that award more than Ronnie. If you do, you're just lying to yourself.


I'd say its more a case of him being biased and stupid, like most Italians in Australia. 

Unfortunately the FIFA World Player of the Year is judged performances in big matches, what league they play in, what team they play for, how big their name is, and what nationality they are rather than form throughout the year. Although that said, Kaka isn't a completely awful choice, but really Ronaldo deserved it. I'm just stoked that Messi didn't get it. 

If Man Utd win the Champions League this season, it will likely go to Ronaldo, unless someone plays particularly well in the Euro 08.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I expect Ronny to be one of the big stars of Euro 08.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I meant to put 'someone else'


----------



## R K O (Dec 22, 2004)

Well I'm not even going to bother arguing, I'm not saying he is the undisputed best player in the world, I just don't think you can say he doesn't deserve it, he's a great player and he had a great season. I'm clearly out number here, but the fact that he's won just about every individual award this year must say theres more than one set of people that actually think he deserves it.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

Statistcially in domestic comps Ronaldo shits all over Kaka, Ronnie got 20 goals and 15 assists in 42 appearences and Kaka only got 8 goals in 33 matches, which proves Ronaldo>Kaka


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Arsenal's line-up against for the Carling Cup semi-final against Blackburn at Ewoood Park.

*Fabianski

Hoyte - Song - Senderos - Traore

Denilson - Diarra - Diaby - Gibbs

Eduardo - Bendtner

Bench: Mannone, Gavin Hoyte, Randall, Merida, Barazite*

Walcott's is unwell so that's why he's not playing. I marking because this squad will give vital experience to some of the really young lads. Although there is no way I can see them winning at all, unless the defence somehow holds strong and Eduardo puts on a clinic. I'd mark if we did somehow win, and then we draw Spurs in the two legged semi final. That'd give these youngsters a great chance to experience a full throttle London derby.

Good to see Traore back for this match, he missed the previous round against the Blades. I'm marking for the day when he takes the France left back position from Evra


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who's Gibbs? He's not English is he?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Who's Gibbs? He's not English is he?


He certainly is. Left footed too, so even if he's shite, he may make the English national team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I'll be damned.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

Police are investigating a sex attack allegation after a 26-year old woman claimed she was raped at a hotel where Manchester United was holding its Christmas party.
Police were called to the Great John Street Hotel in the Castlefield area of Manchester, at 4.15am this morning after receiving a 999 call, according to reports.

The club had hired the 35-room hotel exclusively for the party, which was attended by Manchester United stars.

No arrests have been made and Greater Manchester police said inquiries were continuing. Plain clothes officers visited the hotel this morning to quiz staff about the party.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/crime/article/0,,2229379,00.html


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I blame Gary Neville :side:

In all seriousness though, this sounds like something off Dream Team.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Read that earlier, this often happens though, and whilst it may be wrong to assume this, it's often done for publicity (as in, the victim makes it up). Can't assume that though, but chances are she'll be paid off and it'll be forgotten about.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I blame Ronaldo, didn't he nearly get done for rape the other year?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> I blame Ronaldo, didn't he nearly get done for rape the other year?


Ronaldo wasnt even there.

And no he wasnt.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I believe Ronaldo was.

I abuse this girl in my year who fancies him so much about that.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's pretty stupid as Ronaldo didn't even rape anyone, just a women complaining for publicity.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I believe Ronaldo was.
> 
> I abuse this girl in my year who fancies him so much about that.


Obviously he didnt, as he would be in prison.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Famous people always get off.

Snoop Dogg murdered someone.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ste said:


> Famous people always get off.
> 
> Snoop Dogg murdered someone.


Exactly.
Look at OJ Simpson as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was proved he didn't do it, plus it was in The Sun, so yeah, slut looking for money me thinks. Ronny isn't the type of person to do it anyways, he loves his mum far too much to treat a women like that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yeah, Ronny was at the FIFA awards wasn't he? So it wasn't him.


If it's a publicity stunt, it's likely to be a high-profile player - Rio, Anderson, etc. All bullshit anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super A does have a big love for the ladies.









Meh it's bullshit, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Rio does seem the type tbh with his past of being a drug addict :side:

Nah tbh, It is more than likely a publicity stunt.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It probably was Rio, I mean after all, he does have a thing for raping little girls:











:side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

R K O said:


> Wow you can tell this thread isn't biased at all towards EPL players... If you look at say the tie between Man U and Milan last year and compare who played better in the head to head games alone, Ronaldo did jack shit where Kaka kicked 3 goals and basically won the match for Milan, you can't say he is undeserving he has basically won every individual prize there is to win theis year, face it.


I think Ronaldo's a tosser, but know he should have won it instead of Kaka', so that isn't biased. 

United were the better team in the first leg, Ronaldo caused the opening goal in the first five minutes. Second leg he was ineffective, so was the whole United team though. 

He is undeserving, and has been for every award he has won, because he won them doesn't mean he has deserved any of them. Quite the opposite. 

Who wins shouldn't ba based on big games either, should be based on consistant runs, and Kaka was at no point consistant, as he had a really average CL Final.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shit that went on at the Utd party last night:



> "Rooney and Rio spent most of the night on the dance floor - but Ryan Giggs stole the show when he did an Elvis Presley impression.
> 
> "He turned his collar up and started doing a mime to one of his songs - everyone formed a circle around him and started clapping.


I want a video of that, now.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Giggs still has it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I did a search for 'manchester united christmas' on YouTube, and got these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHy-qeoAPr4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehEbaUIUxFo

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I did a search for Man Utd shit  on Google images, and my sig came up as one of the results


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao Just seen that, but only because I have SafeSearch off. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good goal by Diaby, 1-0 Arse, they just hit the bar too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Arsenal are just pure awesome. Best team in England, Europe and probably the World at the moment. The football they produce is just awe inspiring.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I agree. 

Also, we have no Gerrard tommorow, so I hope to see Xabi and Lucas in the middle. I don't expect us to beat Chelsea, but it'd be nice.

2-0 Arsenal, another well worked goal, good finish by Eduardo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arsenal are immense at the moment. The only team I'd fancy to beat them would be us.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Blackburn are not even playing bad. Arsenal are just outclassing them in every aspect. As for Lassanna Diarra, he is in a different league to everyone else at the moment.

I may love Liverpool until I die, but I mark for this type of Football being played.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Diarra is certainly proving himself. Showed some great skill on the touchline not long ago. 

Look at all of us, marking for this Arsenal tean :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I stopped marking for Arsenal when they let Everton beat them in the last minute, and me get battered :$

And the only way we're winning tomorrow is on Pens.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal are one player away from being awesome, guess that player.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Kuyt?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Arsenal are one player away from being awesome, guess that player.


Tom Ormond?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sissoko.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dong?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alan Smith

I BET YOU DIDN'T SEE THAT ONE COMING!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, the correct answer is Franny Jeffers, the complete striker.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

If Arsenal are to win the league this season they need Cygan back and fast, he was a young Japp Stam just getting into his prime.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No, the correct answer is Franny Jeffers, the complete striker.


GTFO, we all know that title belongs to Dong Fangzhoughosusgouguoouuo.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Franny Jeffers was playing awesome for us before his injury. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> Franny Jeffers was playing awesome for us before his injury. :$


Why do you think I said it? It wasn't for comedy value.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> I stopped marking for Arsenal when they let Everton beat them in the last minute, and me get battered :$
> 
> And the only way we're winning tomorrow is on Pens.


I would mark out for 

*Itandje

Darby - Hobbs - Huth - Insua

El Zhar - Lucas - Spearing - Leto

Nemeth - Pacheco​*
As our team against Chelsea :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So would I, actually.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Why do you think I said it? It wasn't for comedy value.


Well, clearly, you think Anderson is the best player of all time, you're no comedian.

It was a Man Utd player that fucked his ankle ligaments up too


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd pop huge for that team.

Also RM may have the best sig/avatar combination ever. It has everything.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> Well, clearly, you think Anderson is the best player of all time, you're no comedian.
> 
> It was a Man Utd player that fucked his ankle ligaments up too




Please don't disrespect 'Super' Anderson Luís de Abreu Oliveira.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal's youngsters are always great to watch. Traore and Bendter have been great so far.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nemeth needs to start tomorrow, seriously.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Please don't disrespect 'Super' Anderson de Abreu Olivei.


He should change his name to incorporate Super tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nemeth is gold, I hope he makes it. 

Chelsea's team will be pretty jobber like without Terry and Drogba, it would be the best time to face them, but we'll still lose, I just hope it's only narrowly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> He should change his name to incorporate Super tbh.




The fact it just fits seamlessly is what impresses me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously, Nemeth is the first reserve player who I've seen play for us, who I think could be fucking amazing.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Franny should clearly change his name to Jeffers le Awesome-o Magnifico.

It's seamless.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> Seriously, Nemeth is the first reserve player who I've seen play for us, who I think could be fucking amazing.




I bet he's no match for Dirk.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I bet he's no match for Dirk.


He's a match for Torres.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nobody else can do what Dirk does.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He got 44 goals in 36 games for his last club, 7 goals in 6 games for the Hungarian young team, and has 5 goals in 3 games for us, that's hawt. SUPER NEMETH :side:

He could make it, but I won't bank on it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness SUPER NEMETH got that in the Hungarian league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh it'll be like Super Rossi was for us, he'll never get the push and you'll cry and you'll cry and you'll cry.


And you'll cry.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste said:


> In all fairness SUPER NEMETH got that in the Hungarian league.


Just shows he's too damn good for it imo.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Meh it'll be like Super Rossi was for us, he'll never get the push and you'll cry and you'll cry and you'll cry.
> 
> 
> And you'll cry.


And cut yourself deep. 


Some might say you'll be bleeding love.


And you'll...

_Keep bleeding
Keep, keep bleeding love
I keep bleeding
I keep, keep bleeding love
Keep bleeding
Keep, keep bleeding love
You cut me open_


 

Come back Rossi :sad:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That was seemless!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> And cut yourself deep.
> 
> 
> Some might say you'll be bleeding love.
> ...


But I've already done that joke in another thread.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> But I've already done that joke in another thread.


Exactly, which is why I used in reference to one of your posts fool


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh. :side:

I still hope Rossi comes back, same with Diego.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

A Rossi/Diego partnership would be immense, I'd love to see your reaction


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Super Anderson feeding those two would be beautiful.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Santa Cruz is a beast.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-2, Santa Cruz yet again, 5 in 2 games. Game on now. Great match as well.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Cruz = Bargain and Signing of the season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deffinately 

Tottenham are 2-up at City too  They're hitting form, and are about to end that nice home record City have, suppose they still have their league record.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It's turning out to be a great evening, especially if Blackburn win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Santa can pull it off, still see Arsenal sneaking it though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If they win, imagine the Christmas/Santa related headlines.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

Been all city since the sending off, had all the posession and chances, Robinson has made a couple of very good saves and spurs hit em on counter attack for 2nd goal


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Get in, City's home record is gone


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Happy about that, they've been overacheiving with [lenty of average players still in the team and getting their fair share of luck. Hats off to Spurs too.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Denilson sent off.

Blackburn will piss this now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bye Bye Denilson

Silly boy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh if Blackburn don't win this now they're going to be bitterly disappointed.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

What did he do


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rash tackle, he already had a yellow, then he reacted with the playe he fouled and gave them a shove. 

The dutch kid who came on for Arsenal is going off, shame, only his second game


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

eduardo
nooooooooooooooooooooooooo

:side: Nice finish.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They've blown it, fancy Arsenal to hold on now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Useless Blackburn, 10 men, 17 year old 3rd choice sub on the pitch, and they concede again. Santa Cruz must be distraught.


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

I wanted to see penalties


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

KME said:


> Rash tackle, he already had a yellow, then he reacted with the playe he fouled and gave them a shove.
> 
> The dutch kid who came on for Arsenal is going off, shame, only his second game




Dislocated shoulder


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

nice to see the reserves coming through with some late scoring, and getting a victory(hopefully).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Blackburn really had their chances to win this, credit to the Arsenal kids though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Arsenal through, shame, I wanted pens.


Night all.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Great win for Arsenal, some of them youngsters are amazing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Very positive result. I only just woke up to watch extra time, and I was very presently surprised by the result; our first team could only manage a draw at Ewood Park in the league. Good to see Spurs win too and shut up those Man City fans who are getting too cocky. Now I only hope we draw Spurs in the semi-final, and that Wenger doesn't man down and play the established stars like he did last year, although he's already stressed that he won't do that this time around.

Shame about Barazite though. Football can be a cruel game at times. Hopefully he keeps his chin up and tries to return in the best possible fashion, as he's really been a stand-out in our reserve fixtures this season single handedly beating the likes of Berger and Luke Moore in Aston Villa's reserves. A similar thing happened to Diaby not long ago, and he came back really positively, so Nacer can do the same.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Shame about Barazite though. Football can be a cruel game at times. Hopefully he keeps his chin up and tries to return in the best possible fashion, as he's really been a stand-out in our reserve fixtures this season single handedly beating the likes of Berger and Luke Moore in Aston Villa's reserves. A similar thing happened to Diaby not long ago, and he came back really positively, so Nacer can do the same.


It didn't look to bad when he went down, but there was something obviously wrong when the ref called for the stretcher and he was on a respirator soon after. It really is amazing what Wenger has done, Arsenal were especially outstanding in the first half and still played creative and effective football even with a less experienced team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Random news found on ManUtd.com...



> *Patrice Evra has revealed that he is yet to begin negotiations over a new contract, despite press rumours to the contrary.*
> 
> The Frenchman's superb form this season has prompted newspaper talk of a new deal but, while Evra is keen to prolong his time in Manchester, there is no rush to begin negotiations.
> 
> ...


- Evra should resign with us, he's been a good player.

- If Saha had found the back of the net against Fulham, Kyiv and Roma then people may not constantly be saying he's a shell of his former self, which he is at the moment.

- Poor Ronnie 

- Rio owned Torres and Vidic owned Kuyt at Anfield. Shows why they're considered the best partnership in the EPL.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Evra will stay, his been playing so well lately,

Yeah i heard about that, Ronaldo should of finished 1st anyway, 

Alot of people are losing patience with Saha, but it's not his fault really, been plagued with injury and can't find his form, his to good to sell when his on form, but I really think we will sell him on,

Rio & Vidic are definetly the best CB partnership atm, they are amazing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ When Saha was dynamite the first half of last season, people couldn't say a bad thing about him. Now he's back from a long injury lay off, you don't hear a good word about him because he hasn't scored since September. Give him time, we all know what he's capable of when he gets his confidence back. Fergie seems to like him alot, I don't think he'd sell him after he kept Saha ahead of Ruud.

Ronnie should've said he'll only trade it in for the one he deserves, first place tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, Fergie must think he'll get back to somewhat good form and scoring again, he could of easily sold him months and months ago, but he stuck with him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Same with guys like Silvestre, O'Shea etc.

Fergie says he's still gonna be an important member of the squad, even if he has to start most games off the bench to keep him injury free. Still, I've seen glimpses of him regaining some form, he looked pretty dangerous against Roma last week.

Any news on Gazza returning?


----------



## R K O (Dec 22, 2004)

-Lock- said:


> Statistcially in domestic comps Ronaldo shits all over Kaka, Ronnie got 20 goals and 15 assists in 42 appearences and Kaka only got 8 goals in 33 matches, which proves Ronaldo>Kaka


Well its not all about goals, and also Kaka is playing in a much harder league to score in than the EPL, it showed last yeah when he played UCL he scored 10 goals in about 12 or 13 matches. The award could've gone to either really, and in the end probably cause Milan won the UCL it went to him, but you can't say he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He doesn't deserve it as much as Ronnie did. There. Most people will say that. Kaka was ALMOST the only person who scored for Milan in the CL, apart from the final when it was Inzaghi. Ronnie had a much better season overall, and only a bias would say otherwise.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> The month of January is now traditionally a time for change at football clubs – and Rafael Benitez is no exception. But it's not the transfer window I think the Liverpool manager needs to be concentrating on, writes Mark Lawrenson.
> 
> Change for Benitez shouldn't be about hitting the January sales - panic buying halfway through the season is for the struggling clubs, the ones who usually have new managers that want their own players and need six or seven of them to prepare the troops for a relegation battle.
> 
> ...


*Daily Post, LFC.*

I found this interesting, and I agree to an extent.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

BBC Sport said:


> On Tuesday night, a GMP spokesman said: "A 19-year-old man was arrested on suspicion of rape this evening after presenting himself to police.


Super Anderson got Super Horny tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Well its not all about goals, and also Kaka is playing in a much harder league to score in than the EPL, it showed last yeah when he played UCL he scored 10 goals in about 12 or 13 matches. The award could've gone to either really, and in the end probably cause Milan won the UCL it went to him, but you can't say he doesn't deserve it.


Rolando Bianchi scored 18 goals in the Serie A last season, and has managed a healthy 2 goals so far in the Premier League this season. Not to mention top players in the Serie such as Shevchenko, Mutu, Crespo, Veron, Corradi, Amoruso, Montella, and several others have failed to make an impact in the Premier League, so why anyone believes that the Italian League is harder to score in, or in anyway better that the Premier League, I'll never know.

Also, I disagree with a lot of what Lawro is saying. Torres and Babel as a strike partnership wouldn't work too well IMO. If Benitez did want to see what Babel can do upfront, then I'd suggest going 4-3-3, with Babel and Kuyt playing the deeper wide positions in the front three, and Torres leading the line. Stevie G, Alonso and Masch then in the midfield. If that formation doesn't work, it could easily revert to a 4-4-2, so that could always be an option for Benitez. I know Benitez liked using a 4-2-3-1 formation at Valencia, so if Gerrard pushed up as an attacking midfielder, then it'd pretty much fit into place.

Although Lawro is right in saying that Crouch and Voro aren't good enough for Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After seeing that the person was 19 I really did think it was Super A, but no it was Jonny Evans, apparently.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't mind Crouch, I like him. Voronin shouldn't be there at all though. I like your ideas there too, the 4-3-3 could work out.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> After seeing that the person was 19 I really did think it was Super A, but no it was Jonny Evans, apparently.


Eh, I still find it hard to believe the validly of the claims, but then again, if it was purely for a news scope, then I doubt Evans would be the culprit. I still struggle to believe that a 19 year old with such a promising future, already an established international player would do such a thing. Then again, having been brought up to play football, he may have only experienced the one environment of booze, birds, and fast cars, where everything comes easy; professional sportsmen and women are known for making much worse personal decisions than the average person, so I'm really unsure of what to make of the situation. However it turns out, I just hope justice is done.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/manchester_united/article3066015.ece

Record profits and Phillip Lahm? Oh yes


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Apparently Fergie is offering Saha, Brown & 6M for Berbatov, may just be paper talk.

It works out really, Brown hasn't signed a contract & Saha is obviously struggling, & we need another striker.

Also I hope we get Lahm, i'd prefer him over Dani Alves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Paper talk about that Berbs deal, me thinks. Although Lahm is looking more and more likely by the day, thankfully.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Lahm would be a good buy, he's fairly versatile aswell from what i've heard, should be able to adapt quite easily.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Lahm would be ideal. I'm not holding my breath on it though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, Berbatov is paper talk, 80% sure, even though I do think Brown & maybe Saha will leave.

Lahm can play RB & LB I think, he played LB in the World Cup, & plays RB often for Munich, he'd be a great buy, but i'm not getting my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lahm is a good player but I can't help fearing he could contract the deadly 'Schevchenko' Virus.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lahm is good going forward, but he's not much of a defender. Like a better, younger and more dangerous Steve Finnan. Can attack and deliver good crosses, but is fairly poor defense wise.

And Berbatov is all paper talk. He's already come out saying he isn't leaving Tottenham, tabloids just make up any story they can come transfer time for Utd. Like when Ronaldo had already penned a deal with Madrid last season etc. I hope Brown resigns with us, he's been good in Gazza's absence and Fergie obviously views him as a key player. As for Saha, I think Fergie will keep him, he's always had a soft spot for him and when Saha gets his confidence back, he's proven lethal up front. 

Keeping Brown, Saha back to scoring form and signing Lahm plus the return of Scholes + Neville would be a great January imo.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i would like both lahm and berbatov to join a man utd both are good players


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Lahm is a good player but I can't help fearing he could contract the deadly 'Schevchenko' Virus.


I doubt that, totally different players, totally different ages too.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know why people are saying Lahm isn't a good defender,& his just known for his attacking play.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Lahm is good going forward, but he's not much of a defender. *Like a better, younger and more dangerous Steve Finnan*. Can attack and deliver good crosses, but is *fairly poor defense wise*.
> 
> And Berbatov is all paper talk. He's already come out saying he isn't leaving Tottenham, tabloids just make up any story they can come transfer time for Utd. Like when Ronaldo had already penned a deal with Madrid last season etc. I hope Brown resigns with us, he's been good in Gazza's absence and Fergie obviously views him as a key player. As for Saha, I think Fergie will keep him, he's always had a soft spot for him and when Saha gets his confidence back, he's proven lethal up front.
> 
> Keeping Brown, Saha back to scoring form and signing Lahm plus the return of Scholes + Neville would be a great January imo.


 

Both are absoulutely superb defenders. What football do you watch? :shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade watches his own football, it's not the best.

I do love his posts though, don't stop.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Was that a dig on Steve Finnan, for no reason


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not sure, as usual his post left me confused.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Found this on a website, a Liverpool fan talking about Torres this season & against Utd on sunday ;



> Nando torres who was built up so much before the game by me included i must be honest was firmly in ferdinand and vidics back pocket,* the one question i have and still have about Nando is when he comes up against the very best centre backs the game has to offer can he do it? lets be fair about this, he has scored 12 goals for us, 2 at home to derby, 3 against a second string reading back line in the kiddys cup, 1 against besiktas, 1 against fulham, 1 against bolton ALL at anfield, and 1 in france on wednesday, my point is these are not great teams and poor defensivly, *against chelsea he scored yes but that was very much by skinning ben haim, and he is the level of defenders im talking about, POOR!, he did nothing against Ferdinand and Vidic, nothing against Toure and Gallas and nothing against terry in the game against chelsea, this is my worry. Please dont get me wrong i love the boy, and he is a fantastic player, but he is getting so overhyped by us liverpool fans its untrue and untill he proves he can rip apart TOP CLASS centra backs like United have then he still cannot be regarded as world class. Overall, we are out of the title race in my honest opinion, we are simply not good enough and yesterday that was plainly obvious.


Interesting, I don't agree with all of it, just thought i'd post it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That person has no grasp of the english language. 

After already having scored close to the amount most of our strikers got last year, there can be no doubt of his quality. He scores goals nad he does it all the time. 

Don;t care who he was "up against" when we faced Chelsea, Terry was there, Torres avoided him, singled out Ben Haim, got away from him and scored a magnificent goal. 

Even if he isn't doing great against the class center backs so far, he scored regularly against Barca in Spain and scored against Real too. He can do it against the big teams. This is his first season FFS and he is scoring more goals than any other new striker in the prem. 

Ronaldo scored all kinds of goals against poo teams last year, and very few in the big games, this one against Arsenal this season I believe was his first in a big Prem Game, but does it matter? Of course not. 

That poster also has to come to terms that Torres was not fit for the Arsenal match, and had to come off after 45 minutes. Scored vital goals against Marseille (not Besiktas as the guy says), Tottenham, Porto and Fulham, all of which saved our skins in diffcult situations. That "second string Reading defense" was their full strengh one last year, that looked more imporessive than this years.

He also must bear in mind you only play against the other big teams 6 times a year in the league and the be all and end all of strikers is not judged on those games.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Christmas/New Year fixtures for the big teams:

United - Everton (h) Sunderland (a) West Ham (a) Birmingham (h) - I expect 10 points

Arsenal - Tottenham (h) Portsmouth (a) Everton (a) West Ham (h) - I expect 7 points

Chelsea - Blackburn (a) - Villa (h) - Newcastle (h) - Fulham (a) - I expect 12 points

So we'll be top after this period i reckon.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We're not a big team, k, we're only 4 behind Chelsea with a game in hand, don't see how they can be considered one either. 

I think you'll be 2nd.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

There the teams that i think can win the league.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Gotta say I agree with MUF on this one, I don't think Liverpool have what it takes this year. I had faith at the beginning of the season, but they've not lived up to expectation.

Think Arsenal will get more points than he reckons though, but he could be right with the unpredictability of the North London derby.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Arsenal and United are the only teams that can win the title, imo.

btw, it figures that a cocky youth player is accused of rape. If it is indeed true, I would not be surprised. 'Too big for his boots' comes to mind.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Supposedly it's Evans, don't know though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I posted that a while back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Christmas/New Year fixtures for the big teams:
> 
> United - Everton (h) Sunderland (a) West Ham (a) Birmingham (h) - I expect 10 points
> 
> ...


I persume you think it's Everton who you won't beat. Gutted I'm not going to that.

And I knew you wouldn't include us.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He has been let on bail hasn't he?

And I expect us to be top come the FA Cup 3rd round.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I honestly couldn't give a shit about the FA Cup, random I know.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Me neither, but I reckon by the time it comes around, we'll be top of the league. We iz gonna do da TREBLE~!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, we're doing the quadruple.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I LOL'd.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Nah, we're doing the quadruple.


Yea, your probably right.

I don't know why the other teams are even trying.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I persume you think it's Everton who you won't beat. Gutted I'm not going to that.


Nope. Comfortable 2-0 win on Sunday.

West Ham away is where we'll slip up.

Edit: Liverpool team

Itandje, Arbeloa, Carragher, Hobbs, Aurelio, Babel, Lucas, Sissoko, Alonso, Crouch, Voronin 

*lol*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah thats the game I'm expecting trouble, last year we didn't show up at all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Your predictions are alarmingly accurate, then eventually inaccurate :hb

And The Spanish Maestro, Alonso returns tonight 

I also expect our fans to complete out chant the Chelsea, we have a whole stand I believe.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I also expect our fans to complete out chant the Chelsea, we have a whole stand I believe.


And i suppose thats better than winning :no:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I hope when you suggested that Arsenal will only get 7 points from the next 4 fixtures, you weren't inferring that we'd lose at home to Spurs. As we've got our first team back fully fit, I think we might be able to get 8, 9 or perhaps even 10 points out of the next 4 fixtures, but a lot will depend on the Spurs match, and if we can recover our away form.



> Itandje, Arbeloa, Carragher, Hobbs, Aurelio, Babel, Lucas, Sissoko, Alonso, Crouch, Voronin
> 
> lol


4-3-3 by the looks of it, Babel and Voro outside of Crouch.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> ^ I hope when you suggested that Arsenal will only get 7 points from the next 4 fixtures, you weren't inferring that we'd lose at home to Spurs. As we've got our first team back fully fit, I think we might be able to get 8, 9 or perhaps even 10 points out of the next 4 fixtures, but a lot will depend on the Spurs match, and if we can recover our away form.


Draw against Tottenham and defeat at Everton.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> And i suppose thats better than winning :no:


BEST FANS IN THE WORLD


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's the Carling Cup, let's not pretend anyone else really cares for it. United play weakened teams, Chelsea often play weakened teams, Arsenal play a new team altogether. 

Sky Sports need to get a grip too, Stelling had to remind Ray Wilkins that Gerrard couldn't play even if he wanted too. 

I'd have liked to have win this for confidence, but really, I just want a half decent performance and to see Alonso play well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ray Wilkins is awesome.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Alonso starting after a while out is stupid, he'll probably get injured again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa knows what he's doing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well we need someone with some guile, with Gerrard being out 

And he's going to have to start at some point.



> And i suppose thats better than winning :no:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Rafa knows what he's doing.


Obviously.

Good to see Voronin playing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> And he's going to have to start at some point.


Easing him into the team makes sense, what with his injury record and the amount of time he's been out. But I'm not going to question Rafa.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


>


You said nothing about the match, but starting bumming the fans as usual.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You said nothing about the match, but starting bumming the fans as usual.


Because I know that whatever I said about the team would get shitted on :hb

And I did, I mentioned Alonso :hb

And the Rafa knows what he is doing thing is fucking annoying and old.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafa jokes never get old, but I'm not surprised you don't have a sense of humour when it comes to him, I wouldn't either if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm sure I'd get some form of repracussion if I came out with Fergie jokes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes but your jokes would be offensive and over the top, most likely calling him a drunk/making fun of his wonderful red nose or something equally as childish.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It is pretty old, if it was a different comment every time it'd be a bit different, but it's always the same one. 

Amazing how people are treating this like a big game now, despite the fact if it was anyone else and we won, we'd get "Carling Cup is shite"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who's taking it seriously? I can't see anyone on here.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, it is against Chelsea, neither team will want to lose, & considering most people are saying you won't win anything this season, the Carling Cup seems the only obvious competition you could win.

But it isn't serious anyway


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm only going to watch the match because there's a good chance Chelsea's record of losing at home for about 2 years will end.

Also I just feel like bringing this up, LOL at pompeyfan saying Arsene Wenger was an awful manager at the start of the season, and that Arsenal should fire him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Novus Destiny said:


> I'm only going to watch the match because there's a good chance Chelsea's record of losing at home for about 2 years will end.


They've already lost at home, but ok.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ When? Their home record this season is 5 wins, 3 draws in the EPL, and they haven't lost at home in the Champions League either.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

My mate Sinclair is gonna do Liverpool over :side:

Babel is starting  atleast that will give us some excitement.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think we'll be winning tonight. Just hope that Lucas, Babel and Alonso do well.

I mark for this Irn-Bru advert too :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They lost to Barca 2-1 and Charlton on Pens.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Is Lucas a good player? Havn't see much of him this season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's right. Well it's still a massively long time since they've lost at home in ninety minutes, and hopefully Liverpool can do it :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The long balls start already :side:.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Frank should have scored there in all fairness.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jesus, the Chelsea fans suck.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

So should of Lucas.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Super Anderson would have scored.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

We all know that.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

LOL @ Sissoko.

He > Super Anderson tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What a terrible 1st half of football.

Sissoko falling over was the highlight.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sissoko was actually playing quite well up until the 30th minute. I marked for his back heel flick on straight to Cech.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sissoko is the only entertainment I got out of that first half.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think we've been the better team, holding out a team with world class players, with a team everyone critisized. Our football at times has been crisp, just needs a finish.

Babel, Lucas and Xabi are all doing well, as I wanted them too. Sissoko isn't, as I expected him too.

I think Chelsea will have the quality to nick it in the end, but I'm happy so far.

I'm not pleased with Crouch though, no reaction to the loose balls, doesn't look where he is heading the ball, refuses to make the simple pass and takes people on knowing he can't beat them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

ono Sissoko.

Apart from that, not bad, pretty impressive some of the football we have been playing at times.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really hate Mikel so much, such a dirty bastard. He went over like a ton of bricks at only the slightest contact from Lucas, which got him carded. Also, when Essien put the shot in, he nearly took Liverpool's keeper's head off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness, with Essien, Mikel, Alonso, Lucas and Momo in a small area, it isn't going to be a clean first half.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like Sissoko is playin a blinder.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd mark if Sissoko scored a screamer now and silenced everyone.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fabio Aurelio has been good too, finally showing a bit of his potential. 

Hope he hold them out for a bit and master that final 3rd passing, then we could stand a chance of winning. 

Really want Babel to get a goal too.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It'll be embarrasing for Chelsea if they dont win this.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Good old Fat Frank, reliable as ever to sky one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea, Chelsea, pretty sure it's going to be a blue day today.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fat "deflection" Lampard strikes again. Ever reliable.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

And Fat lad scores a deflection.

Shocking, Really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I never saw it coming.

And Crouch is sent off, game over.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Let them fight!! Even Avram fancied a bit.

Crouch is a dick.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Haha, he looks so awesome flying through the air.

Gangly big wanker. Mikel needs to get up though, he didn't hit him that hard, it was just rash.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mikel is an utter shit, so glad he went to Chelsea.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Lampard needs to GTFO as do Chelsea as a whole.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great play by Chelsea for the goal.

Disgraceful foul from Crouch.

And Babels free-kick deserves a :lmao


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

what an idiot crouch is. he knew referees were clamping down on those type of challenges & he has possibly put the game beyond liverpool now. just a stupid thing to do


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That sums up Crouch's night, stupid.

I thought a bit of class would have settled it, but it's going to be luck and idiocy it seems. 

Babel and Xabi went off too, hense my non watching of the game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Xabi was never going to play 90 minutes, surprised Babel came off though, he's only young.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a shame Crouch didn't break Mikel's leg to be honest. Awful game.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

RM, why aren't you supermod


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He's getting promoted to Admin :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

BECAUSE THE MEMBERS HAVE SPOKEN~!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I LOL'd. I voted him best staff member


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I didn't vote tbh.

I'd have voted him supreme overlord of the cocksuckers though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sheva is such a beast, HE'S BACK!


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Chelsea 2-0 now, game over.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

So 3 defeats in 4 for Liverpool now, nice.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Another lucky goal, excellent. 

We'll lose to Pompey now too, this side just cannot fucking grasp the idea to ATTACK when you're a goal down.

Rafa just takes all our players off when we're losing too. 

Despite conceding two goals with massive touches off our players, against their full team minus Terry and Drogba, with ten men for most of the second half, this loss will be really overexaggerated by the media. 

It's annoyed me though, we were playing better, and they get the stoke of luck they never deserved, especially with their lack of support. Fans were silent all night.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope Everton draw Spurs, would be good having either of them in the final.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool looked so flat, but it is the Carling Cup.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We were fine first half, second half was just awful, conceded then went a goal down, then all our best players went off, and Sissoko stayed on. That effectively killed it


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I hope Everton draw Spurs, would be good having either of them in the final.


Whatever happens I just don't want another Arsenal v Chelsea final. Besides, I seriously doubt our second string will get the better of any of the remaining teams over two legs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Momo is a joke, honestly how much longer can he last?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Disgraceful 2nd half.

The lack of passion is worrying. Only positive is Intanje and Carras' performances, the rest, passionless.

How they're fans our able to chant our support is shit is laughable also.

And MUF, I am beginning to think you're not from Manchester, your like for Everton is bizarre.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Sissoko is just too nice a guy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> And MUF, I am beginning to think you're not from Manchester, your like for Everton is bizarre.


Im not the one who goes to every Everton match and is dissapointed at not getting a ticket for Sunday 

And i dont like Everton, but i dont hate them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im not the one who goes to every Everton match and is dissapointed at not getting a ticket for Sunday
> 
> And i dont like Everton, but i dont hate them.


a) I go with my friends, and watch football, not a bad combination :hb
b) You can probably guess why I wanted to go on Sunday, if you think.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Besides, anyone that hates or likes a team/players because they're 'meant' to is a pretty narrow and single minded fan.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

b) Because Everton play the shite?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> a) I go with my friends, and watch football, not a bad combination :hb
> b) You can probably guess why I wanted to go on Sunday, if you think.


I get offered tickets to City games off my mates, but why the fuck would i want to watch a team i hate?

And why would you want to be amongst 3000 passionate everton fans?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> b) Because Everton play the shite?


You're a dipstick, what do we always say to eachother on msn.

I hate Man City, just nowhere near Man Utd's level.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Momo is gone in January, he just booked himself a ticket.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ste said:


> You're a dipstick, what do we always say to eachother on msn.


That my weekends are better than yours?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Momo is gone in January, he just booked himself a ticket.


I hope not. 

Who would take him? Surely no one from this country?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

But who will take him? :side:

Lucky he's not French or he'd probably end up at Arsenal


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

ono @ my xbox live name then

ono @ Crouch signing himself off in that tackle also.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao Ste I just raised that point with you on MSN. You can change it for like £7. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Prefer not to, only go on for Fifa anyway.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Crouch will be gone too, Huntelaar plz :side: 

Honestly, Crouch was so awful tonight, and he knew it. Momo was awful tonight and he didn't know it and will still demmand places in the team. Barnsley can have him for 20 quid if they're up for it, I think that 19.99 more than he's worth atm.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Crouch gets his Xmas off, he's not as daft as he looks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The great thing about Momo is, I believe, he's trying his best.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Arsenal v Spurs
Chelski v Everton.

No suprises.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Crouch would be a good signing for some clubs, I think he could fetch you around 7-9M. He's only worth 7, but I figure he'll be marked up simply becuase he's English just like Bent, Harewood, Pennant, Nugent, and numerous other rip off prices for English talent. Man City, Pompey and Boro are the most likely destinations. I'll LOL if Villa get him.



> Arsenal v Spurs
> Chelski v Everton.
> 
> No suprises.


I marked.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Crap draw. Both will be ordinary, both results are obvious. 

Another Chelsea/Arse Final then *yawn*


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Would have been Liverpool v Everton and Arsenal v Spurs, that would have been tasty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Entertaining games I believe, I'll be annoyed if we have another Chelsea/Arsenal final. Chances for an upset in one of the games isn't totally unlikely though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

FUCK OFF WHY COULDN'T WE HAVE WON TONIGHT


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tottenham should beat Arsenals kids over 2 legs. Everton have no chance as Yakubu will be unavailable.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm quite sure it'll be a Spurs v Chelsea Final, which will kill me inside as I'll get hoping Chelsea win. Simply because if they win, then no European spot for Spurs, unless they make a miraculous comeback in the league or make the final of the FA Cup.

Also, Chelsea won't be too thrilled about winning a mickey mouse Cup, but Spurs would be thrilled.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tottenham never beat Arsenal, and Arsenail will go a tad stronger IMO, just to make sure of the win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I know we did that last season, but Wenger has said he won't do that because he doesn't want a repeat of last season when we were eliminated from all Cups in the space of a week or so because everyone was too tired.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Crouch would be a good signing for some clubs, I think he could fetch you around 7-9M. He's only worth 7, but I figure he'll be marked up simply becuase he's English just like Bent, Harewood, Pennant, Nugent, and numerous other rip off prices for English talent. Man City, Pompey and Boro are the most likely destinations. I'll LOL if Villa get him.


Talent may only be used in the same sentence as 'Harewood' when there is some sort of indication of his lack of it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Talent may only be used in the same sentence as 'Harewood' when there is some sort of indication of his lack of it.


You clearly didn't see his hat-trick against Chelsea Reserves! That's right, 3 tap ins.

It's a shame real talent like Luke Moore is jobbing to such an abominable piece of shit.

Well at least when Moore packs his bags for Boro, he and Aliadiere are going to form the superest most awesome strike force ever. Their dual combination of pace and injury proneness will frighten all defence around the country.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd laugh at Liverpool, but since we jobbed to Coventry, my point isn't valid anyway.


Momo Sissokooooooooooo makes me chuckle, I'd mark if he went to Everton. Or Newcastle, imagine him linking up with the Smithster 


I want Chelsea/Spurs final, I quite fancy Spurs to go through.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton/Spurs final plz.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

We will have key players missing but it's a good as time as any to be playing Chelsea who will be without Terry & Drogba. I'd rather play Chelsea over two legs than Arsenals youth team.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arsenal will beat Spurs. Always do.

The other semi is less predicatble in my opinion.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think it'll be Everton & Arsenal final, with Wenger putting out his immense youth team once again like he did last year.

You watch all the prem clubs like Portsmouth wanting to loan alot of them b/c of the African Nations Cup.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> I think it'll be Everton & Arsenal final, with Wenger putting out his immense youth team once again like he did last year.
> 
> You watch all the prem clubs like Portsmouth wanting to loan alot of them b/c of the African Nations Cup.


I wouldn't mind Diarra :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd be very happy if we earned the CC by having to defeat Spurs/Everton/Chelsea. Preferably Spurs and Chelsea. I despise them.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

David said:


> I wouldn't mind Diarra :side:


Lol, do you not think his good?

I think Everton are after Downing. :side:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Lol, do you not think his good?
> 
> I think Everton are after Downing. :side:


Diarra will be world class in a few years.

I read that aswell. I wouldn't mind him and playing in a better team week in week out might bring the best out of him :$


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh I thought you was being sarcastic. 

Chelsea were pretty silly selling him, his done great when his had the chance playing forArsenal, & was very good last night, only young still.

At first I thought the Downing talk was paper talk, but dont think it is.
If he plays for a better team, and every week, I think he'll get called up to the England team again when we play a few friendlys in a couple of months, anything to get Joe cole out the team anyway. :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwf9OmraiCw&feature=related

I love Soccer AM.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao

3rd eye ftw.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yXLnDEsqWI&feature=related

Some of these are great. Type 'Soccer AM' and '3rd Eye' into google. I have not laughed as much as this in a good time, like, at least a few days.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTpyR5-JdO8&feature=related

LOL - I've never thought of looking them up before.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C06MfPRDvjo&feature=related

Best.One.Ever.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C06MfPRDvjo&feature=related
> 
> Best.One.Ever.




:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Andy Gray said:


> _Best signing
> _
> Elano would be up there - Sven brought him for a snip really at £8million. He has had a real impact on their impressive displays this season and has scored some fine goals.
> 
> Mark Hughes pulled off a coup by signing Roque Santa Cruz and *Anderson at Man Utd has also settled into the Premier League pretty well.*


Even that plank knows greatness.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The gospel is spreading.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Someone who cost 18M can't be considered the best signing of the season IMO. I think I've already posted my opinion, which is Martin Petrov. Another good one has been Distin for Pompey who cost nothing.

Anderson, best teenager in the league, perhaps. Yeah, probably, can't think of anyone else.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

Santa Cruz = signing of the season


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He hasn't done anything to impress me. He's a clever striker who positions himself well to score, but nothing special really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

His recent scoring record isn't impressive?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I probably did sound a bit harsh before admittedly, but really the praise he's getting is a bit over the top for merely a clever forward who can finish. Blackburn have a highly talented midfield who are always going to create chances, but Santa Cruz seems to be hogging the glory IMO. 

Blackburn's real weakness this season in Chris Samba. One of the most frightfully inconsistent central defenders around. He plays like Ferdinand one week, then like Titus Bramble the next.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Blackburn's real weakness this season in Chris Samba. One of the most frightfully inconsistent central defenders around. He plays like Ferdinand one week, then like Titus Bramble the next.


HEY :cuss: Titus Bramble on his day can be one of the best defenders in the Premier League the only problem is his concentration.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He makes far too many mistakes though, this season has been one of his better starts, and he still makes costly errors.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think if he had the chance to have spent more time under the managment of Bobby he could have pushed the errors out of his game, but unfortunitly for him he didn't and had to suffer through Greame Souness and CO.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Blackburn have had a knack for making some choice signings recently: David Bentley has been great, Morten Gamst Pedersen too although this season he's been under form, Benni McCarthy was sensational last season this season he's lost his confidence and now Santa Cruz who's really starting to bang the goals in.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pederson reminds me of Riise, can do good things, but will go on a bad patch for about a year and never do them. Both norwegian too :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ And Riise is your first choice left back :agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really hope Liverpool gets rid of Sissoko and Voronin once the Transfer Window opens. Who should Liverpool buy? Who else should we sell?

Where the fuck is Agger at? What team should Liverpool play against Portsmouth?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ LOL. Calm down. There are rumours you want to buy Kakha Kaladze from AC Milan but I can't see him joining up, he's valued greatly at Milan and is on enough money there as it is. He's a top defender however, if you did get him, I'd be impressed.

Sissoko should go, but Voronin has done better this season than Crouch. I honestly don't know why he gets any time in the first team, he's not a quality striker you should be playing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ And Riise is your first choice left back :agree:


Arbeloa is first choice. 

Our team against Pompey 

*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Arbeloa

Benayoun - Gerrard - Alonso/Mascherano - Kewell

Torres - Kuyt/Babel​*
I would think. 

Agger's back on boxing day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd really expect Liverpool to bounce back and beat Pompey, although them holding out and getting a draw wouldn't be a surprise. Shame it ain't on the box.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Benayoun is a weak link. He's so predictable in his play, he cuts inside 99.9% of the times he receives the ball out wide, he's not a quality winger like Liverpool need. I'd rather see Jermaine Pennant out on the right. And if Arbeloa was your first choice LB, wouldn't he start ahead of Riise consistently? He barely does. 

I'm thinking it's a draw between Pool and Pompey but if that happens it will effectively cancel out the title for Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arbeloa always starts ahead of Riise, only time he doesn't is when Finnan is injured (like he is now, so Arbs goes to the right) or when Arbeloa is injured himself. 

I agree to an extent with Benayoun, he does do the same thing every time, but most of the time it does work, he's had a great season so far and is proving to be good cover for Pennant. I'd like a new right winger though, maybe a left one too depending how fit Kewell really is these days. 

I'm not too confident tommorow, I'm thinking we'll nick it 1-0 or it'll be a draw. Either way we'll be slated for it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yossi is very good in tight games, can weave his way out of narrow situations, although I would much prefer Pennant on the wing, with Babel on the other.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You certainly could do with more quality in the wings, unless you know Babel actually gets a push.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think the idea with Babel is that if he plays on the wings he will learn more and more about taking people on and coming up against Premiership defenders. So that when he moves up front he'll know what to do, and he's already shown this season he knows where the goal is. 

We will improve the wings soon, every year we've gradually built up each part of our game. Defense was sorted with the signings of Arbeloa and Agger. Center Mid was strenghened with Masch, Alonso, Lucas and (at the time) Sissoko. And up front was sorted with Torres, Babel (eventually), Crouch and Kuyt. 

Rafa has slowly built this team up and its alot better than the joke side we had in 2005. 

People also have to bear in mind United have been very well off with money for a number of years, players like Ronaldo, Ferdinand, Saha,, Rooney and the like were all signed before United won the league for large sums, and have been given a while to settle in. Not to mention how many times Unied have spent big money in the past (Veron, van Nistelrooy) Chelsea had an influx of billions and were able to ship in a new squad. Arsenal have always been decently off with money and always picked up the great buys (Henry, Wright, Bergkamp, Pires, Ljunberg etc,.). This year is the first year we've had big money to buy big players, if you look at our squad a few years ago, there was nobody in there we had payed big money for. The last time we had a really good transfer sum to spend, even comparable to United and Chelsea was when Houllier wasted it on the likes of Diouf and Cheyrou. 

Rafa has built the squad and if left in charge will carry on doing so. However his lack of understanding for the league probably means he won't be in charge long enough to have a huge impact on the squad.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hopefully Dempsey will get out of that sinking ship known as Fulham. And Sanchez has been sacked.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I see you no longer like them anymore then. Think it was you that used to have the Fulham avatar. 

Not very commited. :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't like fans like that. Support your team until the bitter end.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

They are not my team. I just like watching them because of all the Americans.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Who the fuck is the dude that weve signed?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I liked watching Fulham for the same reasons.

I think that Dempsey could do well in the EPL.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Who the fuck is the dude that weve signed?


I wondered that too

Manucho apparently, Angolian striker. 

Could be good, or a flop.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I wondered that too
> 
> Manucho apparently, Angolian striker.
> 
> Could be good, or a flop.


Ive bee drinkin since 10 this morning, and i find out weve sign Manucho?

Im guessing he portuguese?

Edit<> Angolian? How random.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No Angolia. He's 24, so not really young, I've got no idea what to expect from him, just hope he's not another Dong.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Ive bee drinkin since 10 this morning, and i find out weve sign Manucho?
> 
> Im guessing he portuguese?
> 
> Edit<> Angolian? How random.


Heard anything about him, or is he just a jobber? 

Nah. 

Yep, agreed, strange one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm thinking he'll be in the Drogba mould. 

I'm not going to be expecting much from him though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7156535.stm

Don't know if posted, but interesting none the less. Still would not be surprised to see him gain a loan deal in England, whether it be this January, or in the future.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He will never play for any Premiership team apart from us, I wouldn't think.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone know what we paid for this Goncalves fella?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No idea, don't think the price has been released. Although I doubt it's very much.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm thinking he'll be in the Drogba mould.
> 
> I'm not going to be expecting much from him though.


From what I've seen of him which hasn't been much, he looks more in the Adebayour mould.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7156535.stm
> 
> Don't know if posted, but interesting none the less. Still would not be surprised to see him gain a loan deal in England, whether it be this January, or in the future.


lol, Wellington Hurricanes. It's Wellington Phoniex.

I doubt he will play with Arsenal, he'll just train with them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I expect us to win today, however I wouldn't rule out the possibility of a 0-0 or 1-1 draw.

Reina

Finnan Carra Hyypia Arbeloa

Babel Xabi Mascha Kewell

Gerrard

Torres​
Might seem a bit defensive, but with Stevie bombing forward, as he does so well, Xabi placing pin point passes to Torres, and Babel and Kewell using their pace, as more forward wingers to get the crosses in to Torres, and Gerrard.

Ofcourse, we could just take one of Mascha and Xabi out, put Stevie back into the middle, and put Kuyt up with Torres.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I LOL'd at Wellington Hurricanes.

Beckham training with us would be great if he could teach Clichy how to cross. And I highly doubt he'll play any matches with us because there won't be any loan deal or any sort of agreement.

Liverpool will likely play 4-4-2, with Gerrard on the right. Kuyt and Torres upfront, and Kewell on the left. Then the rest of the team picks itself.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Hopefully Kewell can create some problems down the wing and play some quality ball into Torres and Kuyt.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kewell has looked alot better since coming back from injury, than he really ever di before in his Liverpool career. Hopefully, he can stay fit, and create some Leeds form.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

He'll need to if he wants to stay with Liverpool. If he gets another big injury, I doubt they will re-sign him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

His Leeds form was immense. One of the premier left wingers in the world around 2002-2003.

I marked for him scoring the only goal for Leeds when they beat Man Utd 1-0 at Elland Road in 2002. I remember that match surprisingly well considering how long ago it was.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Leeds were a great club in 02-03, with the likes of Viduka, Kewell, Fowler, Batty and Alan Smith.

And Terry Venables as manger.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Leeds have grown on me, since they have gone down.

I used to hate them, mainly due to them beating us 4-3 in that epic match. Mark Viduka  But since, I have really found admiration for their fans. I really doubt Anfield would get 30,000 fans per match if we were in League 2. Those fans, although a bit lunatical, are examples to the rest, for staying with your team through the good and bad.



> He'll need to if he wants to stay with Liverpool. If he gets another big injury, I doubt they will re-sign him.


Very true, we have shown so much faith in him already, if injured again, it will probably be the end of him. That musn't be a nice feeling to play with :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Venables was a jobber. The DOL was where it was at.

I marked for the Irish contingent of Harte, Kelly, McFail and co. It's a shame they got knocked out of the top four bu Newcastle, as otherwise they'd still be around in the Premier League today, and doing reasonably well quite likely. I did seriously LOL at my brother when they went down though, as he said they'd win the league in 2000.

Fowler jobbed at Leeds too.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I may just go and sleep for 3 hours then get up and watch Pool'/Pompey.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I read Fowler's Autobiography, I blame him jobbing on commuting between Liverpool and Leeds everyday :side:

Plus, it must have been quite hard for him to have adapted, after playing for the team he truly loved, for 9 years or so.



> I may just go and sleep for 3 hours then get up and watch Pool'/Pompey.


Probably a wise idea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame Pool/Pompey isn't on TV.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sleep is for the weak imo.



> Plus, it must have been quite hard for him to have adapted, after playing for the team he truly loved, for 9 years or so.


I'd have to agree. There's no other explanation for such a significant drop in form. Although he did have an allright spell for Leeds.



> Shame Pool/Pompey isn't on TV.


It is in Australia, but I'd rather watch Villa v City tbh. I'm sure you're all well aware of the simultaneous matches in Australia by now


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I always assumed England would show all EPL games live. 

Even we get them all pretty much live.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I really can't see us having a good game today, most teams that come to Anfield, outside the rest of the top 4, normally go to get a draw at Anfield. I can see Pomopey being alot more well organised than most.

Saying that, alot depends on David James. On his day, he is amazing, or awful, let's hope it's his awful game today :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ True facts about James. Best keeper in the league on his day imo.

Also, Pompey are very good away from home 5 away wins in a row I believe. They're excellent from the counter attack. If Masch and Arby stop them playing through Krankjar, I see Liverpool getting a result.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Their real issue is their home form, they seem far better away.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Their real issue is their home form, they seem far better away.



Same applied to us this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We eitherr draw 0-0 with Pompey, 1-1, or win 3-0. That's mostly what happens at Anfield. 

3-0 please :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So how many goals of a head start will Arsenal give Spurs today before they come back and humble them again. I'm going to say 2 then Arsenal come back and hit 4.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-0 Arsenal, Spurs back 4 is hideous, Derby-like.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I may just be sick in the head, but for some reason I fancy Spurs, even though their midfield and backline are ridiculously shit.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Who the hell is O'Hara? 

I think Arsenal will walk this, personally. That Spurs defense is just not going to hold Arsenal out, and Tottenham won't outscore them.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm just watching the match now, I expect Arsenal to win around 2-1, 3-0, 3-1.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He's a young Irish lad, I think he's a bout 21. Left footed midfielder, can play in the middle or the left. He was on loan at Millwall earlier this season. I think he left Arsenal as a youngster aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal haven't really got going, Spurs have done well. Shame it'll be for nothing, still see Arsenal taking it.

O'Hara has been impressive, great first half from him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ His performance hasn't meritted the orgasms the commentary had imo. But true, he has made some good tackles been very involved in the match so far.

Things looking a bit shaky right now. We;ve somewhat dictated play, but not constructed much too worthwhile. Adebayor looks a bit isolated and our midfielders aren't supporting him enough. Shame van Persie isn't on the bench, I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's injuried again, he has a slight strain and they didn't want to risk him.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-0 to Arsenal, nice goal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The BEERRRRRRBB!!!!!

Quite the finish.

Keane really should have scored before that too.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

1-1. Berba.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-1, Berbatov just scored, get in there.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

BANG

Just all power, should be 2-1 up though, thought Keane would do better.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

BEEEERRRRRRBBBBBB

pen

missed

Keane is being a bit of a cock.

Spurs deserve the lead.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not a good penalty. He's not having the best of games, Keano.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

FFS, Spurs should have had the game won with that penalty.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arsenal are bound to nick it now.

EDIT - Yea pretty much.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I said Spurs would pay for that penalty miss. 

Goal by Bendtner, 30 seconds after coming on.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Bath turd.

Arsenal 2-1.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arsenal have been pretty poor, but it is just like Spurs to gift them the game.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Spurs need to man up, they're getting humbled. Again.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

True, I thought Spurs was the better team myself, I wouldn't be surprised if Arsenal went on to get another goal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Should have been another pen. Styles is as much of a bottler as the Tottenham team.

I do like that cocky wee shit Taarabt.

Arsenal have done well to grind out a result, but Tottenham really deserve more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tottenham suck. 

Even on good form they can never beat Arsenal. 

Shame, they deserved better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Annoyed, Keane in the big game choked twice. Arsenal weren't good, Spurs should have got something from the game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL at David Pleat, what a cock, worst commentator in the history of existance which he just further proved in that game.

Almunia for England to be completely fucking honest 

Neither were pens imo. But I can't really blame the ref on the first one as his view was impeded.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They were both clear penalties.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

First was a stone waller. Awful challenge, none of the ball, all of Berbatov's leg.

Second not so much, Sagna got the man before the ball so possibly a penalty again.

Our team for Pompey:

*Reina

Arbs - Carra - Hyppia - riise

Benayoun - Gerrard - Mascherano - Kewell

Torres - Kuyt*​
Quite happy, plant the Monster on Muntari and Krancjar. Torres and Gerrard being back is good, the wings are as good as we get them at the moment. Not so sure about the Kuyt, would have liked to see Babel there. Xabi will hopefully come on later, it's vital that he is around for the second half of this season though having already missed 12 weeks.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sagna looked like he got neither ball or man, either a heavy touch from Taarabat or he just got the ball. Toure certainly got the ball, otherwise their must have been a strong wind to change the balls direction.

Having said that, I will admit Tottenham were somewhat harshly done. They kept Arsenal at bay, and created some of their own chances. One of my most hated players in Lennon asked a lot of questions when he drifted away from Clichy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Both clear penalties, Destiny don't be so blind, and Arsenal manage to get the win, undeservedly. Tottenham should've been 2-1 up and if they had I couldn't see Arsenal getting back into it. Really pisses me off how players try and be tricky when they take pens these days, just fucking hit the thing. Keane choked and cost Tottenham.

O'Hara was impressive for Spurs though, he owned Cesc tonight except for the first goal for the Gunners. LOL @ Almunia even being mentioned for the England job.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Toure got a bit of ball, but totally took out the ridiculously inconsistent Bulgarian.

Keane's penatlies are usually great, but when it mattered what a pile of poo that was.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> LOL @ Almunia even being mentioned for the England job.


He'll definitely worthy of a spot in his current form. Pretty much MOTM against Chelsea, and he did all of what was asked of him in this match. Although I always rage when he gets beaten at the near post as it brings back terrible memories of the CL Final, but that shot was rather unstoppable from Berbatov.



> Toure got a bit of ball, but totally took out the ridiculously inconsistent Bulgarian.


That's all that matters to me when we're playing Spurs


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Almunia is not national quality, he's good but really of the top four, worst keeper easily.

And yeah Keane is a proven penalty master, but that was a terrible attempt. Total shite.

Anyways Arsenal can be glad they've once again won off a set piece because let's face it, they weren't gonna score a second any other way today. They got another get out of jail free card and they took it when Keane produced that shocker.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Almunia is not national quality, he's good but really of the top four, worst keeper easily.


There's a fair gulf in the quality of the top four keepers, and English keepers. Almunia is as good a shot stopper as anyone, and with a defence as organised as England's, it could work quite well. I doubt it will happen anyway, so need not really worry about it. Robinson and Carson are really the only contenders for the number #1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

David James, Ben Foster and Robert Green called and told you to pay attention to football.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Almunia is rather good, he was beaten easily at his near post though by Berbatov, shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He didn't have a chance with that, I can't see many keepers saving that effort, past him before he could even react.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I keep forgetting about Robert Green. But James is too erratic, and getting on a bit now. And Foster is a jobber. Nevertheless, Almunia has taken the place of an accomplished national keeper, who was one of the best keepers at the recent World Cup, and he's looked the business so far this season, particularly recently, so I have no idea why you wouldn't rate him up there. One of England's particular problems with keepers is that they've got so many quality keepers, but no real stand outs.



> I think Almunia is rather good, he was beaten easily at his near post though by Berbatov, shouldn't have happened.


Can't say I agree. No one could have anticipated such a powerful accurate shot from such an angle.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not in his positioning, if he was right on that post I think he may have had more of a chance...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't.


Foster isn't a jobber either. :side:


Liverpool lead, hardly a surprise they've been all over them. Thinking they could really get a few today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

BENAYOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN

Happy with our start, creating a lot and found the early finish, can't be complacent now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2-0 Game over. Liverpool should get at least 4.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well played Torres his work caused it. 

Still a way to go though, Pompey are a good team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's over, trust me plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nah. 

Just wide from Stevie, set up again by Nando, everything is happening through him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HT Aston Villa 1-1 Man City
HT Bolton 0-0 Birmingham
HT Fulham 0-0 Wigan
HT Liverpool 2-0 Portsmouth
HT Middlesbrough 1-1 West Ham
HT Reading 0-0 Sunderland


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at this red rep message: 

Keana had an off day chap, he didnt "choke" - CyberWaste


He mad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nah, he deffinately choked. Low quality penalty and he looked nervous, should have been more composed with his effort of the bar too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2-1, fully expect Liverpool still to win though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Portsmouth equalized.

2-1


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

loz, equalized to make it 2-1?

JACKASS.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good work by Babel, well done Torres, deserved goal for him. 

Really tough game right now, another to kill it off would be nice.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You don't think the game is over at 3-1? You're not that bad a team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It should have been over at 2, but they got back in it. 

We seem ok now, but it could all change.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's going on with the crowd at Anfield today, I've honestly never heard them so quiet before. Really bizarre.

4-1, surely you think it's over now?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

TORRIENTES~!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm in love with a man called Fernando  

That'll teach people to doubt him :side: 

Good win today, very happy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh his scoring record is similar to Ronaldo's, who isn't even a striker. 

Torres has done well, infact I'm not surprised he's being worshipped, because if it wasn't for him, I have no idea what sort of mess you might have been in this season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol @ me saying equalized. Shows how tired I am and its 3:52am here.

4-1  Great Work, night.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn, i must say David James had an absolute shocker today. Our defence really was lackluster and James in particular was poor. He made some really poor gk choices. Benjani's goal was good, he really deserved it and put in a brilliant second half. Bouba Diop's shot at the start of the second half was good, and he was unlucky not to hit the target. But the same two issues arose tonight as last week - defence and getting the balls to our strikers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Great win by the Gooners today. I was a little nervous, especially during that PK....but the end, the better side won. 

I figured that Liverpool would defeat Pompey...but I never expected 4-1. Ouch. I thought Pompey was supposed one of the top 7 teams in EPL.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal won and Tottenham lost, so the better team certainly didn't win.



Role Model said:


> Meh his scoring record is similar to Ronaldo's, who isn't even a striker.
> 
> Torres has done well, infact I'm not surprised he's being worshipped, because if it wasn't for him, I have no idea what sort of mess you might have been in this season.


His goalscoring record is fantastic right now, 14 goals halfway through in his debut season, players like Drogba and Ronaldo didn't even get that in the whole season I don't think.... 

He's not being worshipped, Anderson is the only player getting such treatment, Torres is just getting deserved credit for scoring time and time again when we need him, and playing for the shirt in every game. He took up a 50 yard sprint today to win a corner from Sol Campbell when it was 3-1, he got a missive cheer for that. 

There were lots of wools at Anfield today, they always show up for the Pompey games, no idea why.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope your right about Drogba and Ronaldo not having 14 in the whole of their debut season, reasons for Ronny not managing that are obvious, Drogba didn't because he was too busy flying about the pitch like a bitch. :side:


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> Great win by the Gooners today. I was a little nervous, especially during that PK....but the end, the better side won.
> 
> I figured that Liverpool would defeat Pompey...but I never expected 4-1. Ouch. *I thought Pompey was supposed one of the top 7 teams in EPL.*


We are, just David James couldn't do anything right tonight


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You can't blame today on James tbh, that's weak, you put forward a hideous first half effort and after going 2-0 down, neither goal James could do a thing about, you gave up and refused to put players in our area. You went for it second half and got the goal back, third goal from us James got wrong, but he had to do it otherwise Babel was in, the slip from Herman let Babel in though, so blame him. You got unlucky with who the ball dropped to. 4th goal again he could do nothing about.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Sexy win by the reds today, the 1st and 4th goals I will be looking forward to seeing later on MOTD.

Good day and nice to get back on track with Derby away next


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Great win by the Gooners today. I was a little nervous, especially during that PK....but the end, the better side won.
> 
> I figured that Liverpool would defeat Pompey...but I never expected 4-1. Ouch. *I thought Pompey was supposed one of the top 7 teams in EPL.*


Just goes to show you the difference in quality between the top 7 and the top 4.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I haven't seen Yoss the Boss's goal today, heard it was the pick of the bunch, I look forward to it.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

KME said:


> You can't blame today on James tbh, that's weak, you put forward a hideous first half effort and after going 2-0 down, *neither goal James could do a thing about*, you gave up and refused to put players in our area. You went for it second half and got the goal back, third goal from us James got wrong, but he had to do it otherwise Babel was in, the slip from Herman let Babel in though, so blame him. You got unlucky with who the ball dropped to. 4th goal again he could do nothing about.


The first goal was more than saveable, especially from a player like James. The second was lack of communication, the third was an embarrassment, and the fourth was him stuck flat-footed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was a good hit from Yossi I heard. Second was mug-like, but no fault of James. Third was stupid, yeah. Fourth was well hit, and took a deflection leaving James stuck.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

KME said:


> It was a good hit from Yossi I heard. Second was mug-like, but no fault of James. Third was stupid, yeah. Fourth was well hit, and took a deflection leaving James stuck.


Yossi's strike was wonderful, but it could have been saved by James on a good day. The second was an embarrassment to all concerned, as was the third.

However contrary to what the scoreline suggests, this performance was an improvement on last week. I think the players are a little nervous with the fixtures coming up


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Excellent win, 4-1 against a good side.

Javier Mascherano, is indeed probably the best defensive midfielder in the world, he was majestic today, even looking good going forward.

Torres once again showed why he is our saviour :side: and Babel's pace omfg.

Riise and Kuyt were shite though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> Excellent win, 4-1 against a good side.
> 
> Javier Mascherano, is indeed probably the best defensive midfielder in the world, he was majestic today, even looking good going forward.
> 
> ...


You can't be surprised though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kuyt is normally distinctively average.

Riise was catastrophically bad, even by his terrible standards.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

That would be Pool's two biggest wants for me in the Window. A left back, first choice or back up to Arbeloa, and a striker to play off Torres who can feed him through to finish whilst also weighing in with goals.

Babel could do it, but then you'd need a quality winger, who are harder to come by than strikers.

Liverpool should sign Rossi or Forlan tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

City were good today, should of won.

The ref was poor.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stainless said:


> That would be Pool's two biggest wants for me in the Window. A left back, first choice or back up to Arbeloa, and a striker to play off Torres who can feed him through to finish whilst also weighing in with goals.
> 
> Babel could do it, but then you'd need a quality winger, who are harder to come by than strikers.
> 
> *Liverpool should sign Rossi or Forlan tbh.*


gtfo, if they signed either of those I'd fucking riot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We need a poacher, who compliments Torres. He does all teh hard work, and this poacher finished the chances


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd mark if they signed Rossi.

Forlan would laugh at them tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Forlan has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah after what Forlan's done to them in the past and the fact he's without a doubt one of the greatest strikers in the world, I'd doubt he'd even look twice at them.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Diego Birtles will probably never leave Spain anyway cuz of his vegetable sister, he only left England cuz he had no choice.

Huntelaar could work.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I want Huntelaar

Seems Stainless has noted that already, good man :side: 

As for Diego not coming because he scored an important goal (or 2) against us, Michael Thomas comes to mind


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

and John O'Shea.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why did we ever sign Michael Thomas after what he did


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well you won't be getting a big name striker in January, maybe the summer.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No idea, but he went to score in the FA Cup Final with a stunner, pretty good signing


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Against Sunderland 

My Mum/Liverpool had a very bad month around April - May 1989 :sad:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

> *Ronaldo Hails Anderson*
> 
> Manchester United ace Cristiano Ronaldo believes it is no surprise that Anderson has made an early impact during his brief time with the club.
> 
> ...


Nice to read. Also hoping Anderson starts tomorrow, but I can see him going with Carrick for some reason.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carrick is poo this season, Ferguson won't play him. Anderson - Hargeaves once again I feel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

PLAY DONG!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Carrick hasn't been that bad, certainately since that injury he hasn't been producing those top passes he's known for but of course it'll be Anderson & Hargreaves, they've become the new duo in the absence of Scholes and under performing Carrick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect he'll go with Owen/Anderson seeing as it's one of the more tricky games that we have over this period.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dong/Carrick tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Key to Man Utd's success is keeping Arteta quiet. If he is one form, his skill, and quick passing will cause Andersen and Hargreaves problems. Add Tim Cahill to it, who annoyingly always scores goals, I can see Everton causing real problems today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm expecting us to nick it, won't be easy but I just feel we have too much for them to deal with.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Their defence can be shakey, especially if they play Tony Hibbert and Phil Neville, both not the best, although Hibbert can do the job defensively, it's just once he gets past the half way line, he's shite.

Lescott is excellent, I'd partner Stubbs with him today, for the added experience, Yobo is too prone to catastrophical errors to be trusted against such offensive prowess.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

With our defence and the guys they've already come up against this season, they've got to be more than confident they can get the job done and with Owen and Anderson both there, I'm pretty relaxed. But that's never a good thing.

I hope OT isn't half asleep, but when you kick off at 12 on a Sunday morning, that's always a slight worry.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm rather excited for the game today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't be worst than Anfield yesterday, i hate to say it, after what I was claiming all week, but it was fucking shocking. I wasn't sitting in my season ticket place (long story) but in Anny Road, and there was about 100 in a little seating section, and in there, 3 of us were singing, me, my mate, and some random man. Very strange/bad.

Obviously Andersen and Owen sitting infront of Vidic and Rio give you an excellent central basis, so I expect Everton to try and use the wings, in particular through Steven Pineear, who has been in excellent form, and should probably try and target Wes Brown, who is the weakest link in yuor defence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I commented yesterday on the Liverpool atmosphere, I don't think I've ever heard you that bad, it was bizarre.

Yeah Wes is easily our weak link, hopefully that gets sorted next month, and Gary actually returns.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I commented yesterday on the Liverpool atmosphere, I don't think I've ever heard you that bad, it was bizarre.
> 
> Yeah Wes is easily our weak link, hopefully that gets sorted next month, and Gary actually returns.


There were only two flags in The Kop, which is strange, normally there is atleast 7 or 8. I blame Christmas:side:

What I think might get Everton something today, is their never say die attitude, God almighty it does my head in every week, but regardless of the score, they chase eveything. That might eventually nick them a goal today. I can't see them having much sustained pressure though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I slept through my alarm this morning, so I missed the game. Luckily, I caught the replay.

I expect United to win it 1-0 or 2-1. I'd love to see Cahill score a goal though, being aussie and all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killing the game off early will be important for us today, I'm not too worried when we fall a goal behind early, it usually does nothing but wake us up and make us come harder (mind the expression :side.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I did think Carrick would play. Great news that Super Anderson is playing alongside him though. Also great news that Arteta is out, but a blow that Rio and VDS aren't there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

SHIT! Arteta is out, Everton won't win.

I really wish I was there  :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ste said:


> Why did we ever sign Michael Thomas after what he did


I hear what he did was the greatest moment in the history of football


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> I hear what he did was the greatest moment in the history of football


If something like that happened this season, I wouldn't be able to enjoy my summer in the slightest :sad:

Damn, Yobo is starting, whilst he can be great on his day, and can see Tevez and Roonet doing very well against him today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

United will win with relative ease I think now that Arteta is confirmed out. After all, it takes a good team on a good day to get something from United at OT, and I can't see Everton pulling this one off despite their recent form. But with the players they do have in attack, they only need half a chance, so I never count Everton out of a game.

I'm thinking it'll finish 2-0 or 2-1 to United.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Even with the slightly weaker team defensively, we should win. Won't be easy though.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

CAHILL!!

1-1

Watch the Australian newspapers hype this one up.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought this kicked off at 12.45 
Who scored for UTD?
I see Super Anderson just got booked.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo with a great goal. We've done alright, I'd expect us to take it in the second half, we've created several good moves and chances, Ronny really should have scored right at the end.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I still expect United to win, however Everton should focus on attacking down the left, take advantage of Simpson's inexperience, and close down Kuszack shite kicking.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree, I thought his shot was destined for the net at the end of the first half then, I think Utd will win today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Me and my dad were in shock when it didn't go in. 

I'm hopeful we can take it, just want us to come out and blitz them right from the kick off.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm going to say Tevez will score in the next 15 minutes once the second half kicks off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've just realised, today, all I might do is watch football.

After this:

Newcastle vs Derby
Blackburn vs Chelsea
Real vs Barca


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

That combination play between Giggs and Ronaldo was beautiful. Should have been finished.

Now I have a choice of what to record onto tape because I got to get some sleep after this game.

Both Newcastle/Derby and Chelsea/Blackburn on Fox Sports or Real Madrid/Barcelona on ESPN?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't forget the Milan derby, what time is kick off for that?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It wasn't the easiest of chances for Ronny to be fair.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Cahill is a beast for the big matches. It's going to get to the stage where's he's scored twice against each team from the big four. I can't get over the progression he's made in his career.

Also, I marked for Everton's Army-like closing down towards the end. Brings back memories of the 'dogs of war' mentality they used to have with all the Scots amoungst their ranks.

I LOL'd at Super Anderson finally getting booked for card waving. Howard Webb may have the occasional poor match, but for the most part I feel he's one of the best refs in the League.

Entertaining match so far, United's football at times has been of the highest order, and then obviously that stunning goal from Ronny really opened the game up. Hopefully the second half is just as good. I still fancy United to go on and win this. They've been creating too much not to score another goal, and I get the sense that Everton have nicked the goal they usually manage to do.

EDIT - I've already been asleep for 4 hours, so I can stay up and watch each crackerjack of matches.

DERBY ARE GOING TO DO THE DOUBLE OVER NEWCASTLE!!! It'll be immense.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

We need an early goal if we want to win it, if not I can see it being 1-1.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Both Newcastle/Derby and Chelsea/Blackburn on Fox Sports or Real Madrid/Barcelona on ESPN?


Indeed.

Also, Ste, your comment before on Yobo being a bit dodgy before. I agree that is true, but back in the day he was imperative to their defence because he was the only one remotely fast. Even in this match his pace still saved them when he put a well in tackle on Ronaldo, making up a lot of ground. Now they've got Lescott, his pace certainly doesn't have the same impact it used to.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I love Cahill. 

C'mon you Bitter Blues.

Majestic run by Johnson, ripped Anderson a new one.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought Rooneys effort was in then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Same, I do believe I covered my eyes in fear. 

United will probably nick this late, it's been a good effort from the Bitters though.

OT's quiet, I can hear the Everton fans singing Steve Pienaar, Pienaar and their Arteta song.

Edit - Prick, United have won it. Fans are singing now


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

We are still in the top 4 anyway, and only 3 points behind Arsenal, we'll just have to win against West Ham, which is the game I thoguth we'd struggle in.

Fucking get in.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Typical United.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah, Pienaar.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

That boy Ronaldo made Everton look shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronny saves the day, but what stupid fucking tackle by Pienaar, utter sausage.

We deserved the win so yeah.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

They were good value for the win to be fair. Everton did show up to an extent, and in the end, flooding the defence was their downfall. Can't really blame Pienaar for losing though, as he did play that great ball into Cahill for the goal.

Also, this may seem a bit harsh on Everton, but I think he was lucky not to be sent off (second yellow). If that happened outside the box, he'd be booked for such a clumsy challenge. I think the ref had a bit of sympathy though, as the penalty was clearly going to kill the game off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at the top scorer in the league being a midfielder.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United deserved to win, easily, and should have done so more comfortably. Just annoying when Everton put in such a good effort, defend so well and then do what they did so late. Utter stupidity.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was a very immature tackle, just a rush of blood to the head.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pretty mediocre performance. But when you have the best player in the world you will always have a chance. Giggsy was great aswell.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It really was a poor tackle. 

The quality of the clearing kicks from Kuszczak really were pathetic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish Tevez would be a bit faster when passing, he seems to take forever to make the pass sometimes. 


Kuszczak's kicking was fucking laughable.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Kuszczak is just shit. I have no confidence in him at all. Decent shot stopper, but shite at everything else.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Polish manager knows what's up. Fabianski > Kooshack.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if Ronny finished the season with 20 goals in the league. There's no type of goal he can't score. One rather strange thing I've noticed about him too is that I can never recall him being offside. Obviously he'll have had to be at one stage, but he really isn't good at timing runs.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

True about Kuszcak's kicking, it was shite.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

DERBY!!!!

BARNES!!!!

THE DOUBLE IS HAPPENING DAMN IT!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I have to admit, the penalty by Ronaldo was very well taken. He just shrugged off Howard and placed it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

lmao @ Derby winning. Barnes has been awful this season too, ironic that he scored.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm going to have to watch this match.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

AC are winning also, Pirlo penalty.

Didn't know he was still playing. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Free Kick wasn't it? 

Newcastle are level, Viduka.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Viduka scores a nice goal. Mass scramble.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah Pirlo scored with a free kick, it's 1-1 now, Cruz equalised.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastle are such a shambles, so inconsistent.


Gotta love the random women on the Five football coverage.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What an odd scramble which lead to Newcastle's goal. Bloody Smith again at the forefront. No technique, but his bloody grit manages to set up the far superior, highly talented Viduka :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Nicky Butt looks like he will drop dead soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Think I'm going to watch the rest of the Milan derby instead of Shambles vs Derby.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

nCw said:


> Nicky Butt looks like he will drop dead soon.


It's funny and quite sad that he's been Newcastle's best player this season. I suppose that jobber N'Zogbia's been impressive too, but more so at the start of the season. Milner has somewhat jobbed to him this season imo. Milner has all the tricks, but Zoggers is always putting better balls into the box.



> Think I'm going to watch the rest of the Milan derby instead of Shambles vs Derby.


I don't watch scum leagues even if it is a big match


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dear god Newcastle are bad, Derby lead again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

DERBY DERBY DERBY DERBY DERBY 

2-1, Miller.

They're gonna do the double :lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Kenny Miller. :lmao

First goal in weeks and weeks, pretty obvious he'd end his drought by scoring against Newcastle.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

God are Newcastle lucky, get out of jail or what.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Today so far has shown why I love football, and in particular The Premiership, regardless of results.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame Chelsea will beat Blackburn in their usual boring fashion. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Drogba back?

Will be a shit game if he isnt.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Given the balance of play I don't know why Derby weren't going for the win. At the end I think both teams would have been content with the draw really.

Also, good to see Inter beat AC. Hopefully their domestic form shows in the next round of the CL. As long as Arsenal win and keep them from scoring at the Emirates, then the tie will be in our hands.



> Is Drogba back?
> 
> Will be a shit game if he isnt.


It'd be a shit game regardless. Drogba is in fact the reason they play so shit with their long balls and whatnot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Who saw Cambiasso's goal? Dida is such a dick.

It was a pretty good game though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I haven't seen many Milan matches at all recently, but from what I've heard, he seems to be getting on a bit and making silly mistakes. Ancelotti should man up and start Kalac :side:

I mark for Cambiasso. A very good example of Real Madrid's awful transfer policy. 

"He's not very attacking so he sucks! GTFO for not selling enough shirts."

Also, the goal he scored in the World Cup was sick.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That is just another reason why I hate that football club. So much to hate about them from top to bottom.

Also on a sidenote Kaka' was shit today. So what if I have a vendetta against him now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm hoping Barca anihalate them to pieces. Never liked them, mainly due to Steve McManannanananaman going to them for a free :no:

I see this game being better than everyone else thinks, maybe 2-1 or so to Chelsea.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I just hope Savage makes a cock out of himself for some entertainment.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's one of the players who's face I would love to see get punched in. Such a twat.

I didn't even mind him until the Birmingham/Blackburn fiasco.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I really can't see this game being enetertaining, atcually, Shevchenko & Kalou are upfront, so you never know. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The "El Classico" is probably one of the big games that actaully lives up to the hype, looking forward to it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Blackburn are dominating, should be 2-0 up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Messi not playing in it, sadly makes me lose some interest in it. I love watching him rip Real to pieces :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Eto'o is always the one who scares Real the most. Nothing he loves more than scoring against Real. And I love him for it.

1-0 Chelsea.

And LOLs at the Kalac comment.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea are 1-0 up against the run of play good goal by joe cole


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ono @ Joe Cole scoring, useless idiot. 

Blackburn have thrown it away, they were ripping holes in Chelsea.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Joe fucking Cole, little shit.

I knew if Blackburn did create chances, they have to take them, otherwise Chelsea will win.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

whats with all these joe cole hate?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, it's been a very good, entertaining match atleast so far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rising said:


> whats with all these joe cole hate?


Can't cross a football, totally fails to reach all the potential he has, diver, fouling dick. 

Pretty much.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joe Cole is the scummiest wee shit playing football in England.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

KME said:


> Can't cross a football, totally fails to reach all the potential he has, fouling dick.
> 
> Pretty much.


thats got something do with england right ! 
as far as chelsea goes i think he has been fine player for them


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Not just England, Chelsea too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rising said:


> thats got something do with england right !
> as far as chelsea goes i think he has been fine player for them


T-C doesn't like him either and he's from NI. So no. 

He's just as crap for them, still dives for them, still fouls and gets away with it, still whines at referees. 

And after all that plays for England and fails miserably.

Goals he scores against us too are annoying, all set pieces and tap ins. 

Reid and Lampard have hit the post. Great game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a dislike of Joe Cole for the ridiculous amount of goals he seems to score against us also.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i don't think he is that bad like swp but any ways chelsea vs blackburn has been a interesting game both the teams have hit the post
edit: where is NI?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Just watched the Newcastle game, no real football played here, Newcastle just lofted the ball forward, and derby lacked any real quality. Giles Barnes will go in the Window im 100% sure of that.

Maybe even too Newcastle, they lack creativity and he could bring that, but defensively they were awful, Cacapa is a woeful aquisition and Rozenhal wasnt much better, N'Zogbia and Martins stuck out of position didn't help either. Sam needs to drop tryin to play like Bolton and look at the side he's got and see what he can do. They need too start playing along the ground and working the ball through to players like Martins who will either finish or pick out the perfect pass to Viduka who is sure to finish. They have the side, but not the tactic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rising said:


> i don't think he is that bad like swp but any ways chelsea vs blackburn has been a interesting game both the teams have hit the post
> edit: where is NI?


Northern Ireland...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Could have been so different, Blackburn needed to take one of those early chances, Chelsea were always going to get an undeserved goal, and the *** got it for them.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Everyone hates Joe Cole quite rightfully. I still LOL at a Chelsea fan I know who claims Chelsea play more entertaining football than Arsenal because of Joe Cole.

The Blackburn Chelsea game has had its moments, but its been rather dull for the most part. Chelsea had that little spell where they looked alright, and the move which lead to the goal was quite nice, but otherwise they've just been themselves. Then Blackburn have pressed and really struggled for to penetrate the defence. Blackburn's defence has been shaky too. I'm really not sure why Tugay's on the pitch. He doesn't do a job as a holding player or a creative player, and he just never has much of an influence on any matches nowdays apart from the very occasional good pass or interception.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think it's been a rather entertaining game, been a good day of games to be honest.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, it's been suprisingly good.

Hopefully Blackburn can get a goal, they really need to take their chances though if they do create any.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

They need to test Cech more as he doesn't look in the best condition at the moment


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Had a feeling them missed chances would cost Blackburn.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jonn07 said:


> Had a feeling them missed chances would cost Blackburn.


It was painfully obvious that would be the case. Blackburn were pretty rubbish in that second half.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They were, had one chance which was the header.

I knew when they missed a few chances in the first half, it would be a typical 1-0 for Chelsea.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great game before, we deserved the win.

Kuszacks kicking was terrible, thankfully Ronaldos wasnt.

The everton fans were shite. Loud at times but they all sat.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Great game before, we deserved the win.
> 
> Kuszacks kicking was terrible, thankfully Ronaldos wasnt.
> 
> The everton fans were shite. Loud at times but they all sat.


Due to my absence :side:

I'm suprised about the sitting, they normally stand for most home matches, no matter who against, which annoys me to fuck, as I don't want to stand for Everton.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They stood before the kick-off and were chanting fucking loud.

But the whistle went and they were silent untill they scored


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> They stood before the kick-off and were chanting fucking loud.
> 
> But the whistle went and they were silent untill they scored


Obviously half of them were high/pissed. I'm being serious aswell, they probably were :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

There were lots of kids/women, im guessing thats why.

Aways are normally full of men in casual.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They had problems selling the amount of tickets, they even went on general sale, that's why I was thinking of going. Obviously near Christmas, some of the maniacal ones couldn't go, whilst other's saw it as a good christmas present.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Damn Keane, Pienaar and Hilario for ruining what could have been a fucking awesome weekend.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

A big win against Derby would be a nice Christmas present.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I expect Torres to br rested, if not, he could get a hat trick :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Watch out for Giles Barnes though! Otherwise I suspect you should rip apart the fortress which is Pride Park.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If Giles Barnes stays at Derby till the end of the season I will be very suprised. I expect him to go and rot an Spurs or West Ham.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

PLEASE COME BACK! PLEASE COME BACK!

Alright cherub, stick around and shit, this thread needs more peoples.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Is Torress a good idea for captain in my fantasy team, i imagine if he plays he scores, but if he doesnt its double points too waste, i've got Gerrard in their aswell, he will play im assuming.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im guessing Torres wont play Boxing day, so that wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Killer Haza said:


> Is Torress a good idea for captain in my fantasy team, i imagine if he plays he scores, but if he doesnt its double points too waste, i've got Gerrard in their aswell, he will play im assuming.


My suggestion would be to never captain any Liverpool players, because you never know what team Rafa will put out. I'll do the usual thing and captain Ronaldo.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope Torres plays. I don't see Kuyt and Voronin scoring, even against Derby


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Whenever i decide to put Ronaldo in my team he stops scoring, last time he got sent off actually


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Benjani went on a goal drought when I put him in my team. Then I take him out my team and he scores, against Liverpool aswell  :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Same happened with me, luckily i didnt take him out for Liverpool though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Id be doing really well if i selected the right people to captain.

Ferdinand was my captain this week. :side:

No idea why I captain defenders.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I have Rio as my captain too. Might start giving it to Santa Cruz or Adebayor atm, them scoring so often.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gerrard is always a solid captain, he plays, and will always get you assists or even goals.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Just put Ronaldo as your captain and be done with it. He always scores, and gets assists. I hate to say it, but he's a great player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ rofl. I bet that hurt. Pity everyone else already knows it tho.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Benjani went on a goal drought when I put him in my team. Then I take him out my team and he scores, against Liverpool aswell  :$


OH MY FUCKING GOD U R BACK

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

KME said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD U R BACK
> 
> :side:


They are calling it the greatest return since Jesus.

I call it. MMN: One Night Stand.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I call it. MMN: One Night Stand.


Good thing, means it won't be the only time...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres must play against Derby or all hell will break loose

No seriously, Kuyt/Voro is like hell, it's awful, Derby would win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby are looking good right now. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ronaldo has scored 16 goals in 20 games this season i belive, which is beyond awesome.

And with the possibility of around another 30-35 games, he'll get 30 goals this season with ease.

Im wondering would that be a record for a midfielder?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dunno, send the question to Martin Tyler on Skysports.com, he'll know the answer. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Ronaldo has scored 16 goals in 20 games this season i belive, which is beyond awesome.
> 
> And with the possibility of around another 30-35 games, he'll get 30 goals this season with ease.
> 
> Im wondering would that be a record for a midfielder?


Dont care really, but he is on awesome form.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Bendtner's goal in 1.8 seconds is record time for a substitute too score.

That man is going to end his career with every record in the book tbh.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

^ Who the hell is that in your avatar?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Aleksandr Prudnikov.

Pride of Russian football.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I like Bendtner because he's such a clever player for his age. Not over exuberant like most young forwards are, but a very calm head, passes the ball and makes a run rather than just having eyes for the goal. Then obviously he's got a lot of talent, a good finish head or feet, and a good physical presence.

As good as he is, I really wonder if he will ever really establish himself over Adebayor and RVP. I have a gut feeling he'll be forever a super-sub, very similar to Tore Andre Flo back in the day.



Role Model said:


> Dunno, send the question to Martin Tyler on Skysports.com, he'll know the answer.


If not, his team of experts at Opta will have the answer :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Dont care really, but he is on awesome form.


Its hardly form, since hes been awesome for 18 months.

He is the best player in the world, fuck them awards last week.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If we had beaten Milan in that Final last year, Stevie would be receiving all these awards not Kaka


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

True. 

He came like 5th or 6th in World Player of the year, and he was gash. If Torres stays as our main man, keeps scoring and we win something, he will be around about these sort of awards next year, along with Ronaldo again.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The captain/star player of the Champions League winners nearly always wins, that the way it goes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt Gerrard would have won it, but he'd be getting more praise. But then he plays in the Premier League, so he wouldn't get that much luv.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Torres wont get considered unless Liverpool finish Top 2 or make the final of the Champions league.

Ronaldo was easily the best last year but didnt win because Kaka played good a few times in the CL.

He was shit in Seria A.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Torres wont get considered unless Liverpool finish Top 2 or make the final of the Champions league.
> 
> Ronaldo was easily the best last year but didnt win because Kaka played good a few times in the CL.
> 
> He was shit in Seria A.


That is basically what I said, if we win something, and considering I'm not talking about the FA Cup and we're out of the league cup, it's obvious what 2 competitions I'm referring too. 

Torres will hopefully be up for PFA Player of the year at least, though I sense Ronaldo will win it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Players from Serie A shouldn't be considered IMO. That league sucks balls.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Ronaldo keeps up this form and we win the title again, then yeah I'd say he's a lock for the PFA Player Of The Year award again. Not sure he'll do the double again though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Serie A's pretty scummy too. 

Milan shouldn't have even been in the CL either, so their "star player" winning an award because of their succeses in it is rather shit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't see past Benjani tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I see Anderson being 1 of the Favourites for the Young player award (with Fabregas) if he keeps his form up.

Ronaldo will piss the main award.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If United win the league, Ronaldo winning PFA Player of the the Year is a given. He really is unrivalled when it comes to the best player in the league, and even the world imo. When you have Scousers agreeing with that, you know it's true. I didn't think he'd be able to continue his form from last season, as he did somewhat drop off towards the end, but now it's simply undeniable.

I think Cesc is certainly the favorite to win Young Player of the Year. Even if United win the league, and Anderson legitimately plays better than him, I still think he'll get it because of the name he's created now, and how he's seen as being the reason for Arsenal's recent good long run.



> I can't see past Benjani tbh.


I still think he's a jobber, obviously he's had a good season, but the goals will dry up. Distin, Muntari (And I have been praising this guy long before his performance at Villa Park), and Kranjcar have been Pompey's real heroes this season. Sol has been solid as always too.


----------



## R K O (Dec 22, 2004)

KME said:


> Serie A's pretty scummy too.
> 
> Milan shouldn't have even been in the CL either, so their "star player" winning an award because of their succeses in it is rather shit.


Your just bitter about the final. 

As far as the league goes, it pains me to say, United will win it again, I'd love to see Arsenal win but United really do have to much, Ronaldos in great form and if all things stay the same he will probably do what Kaka's done this season and win just about every award under the sun (again, it pains me to say it).


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Christmas period is pretty important time in the title race. I wonder what the table will look like after this period. Hopefully the team that plays in Red and from Manchester will be top .


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

R K O said:


> Your just bitter about the final.
> 
> As far as the league goes, it pains me to say, United will win it again, I'd love to see Arsenal win but United really do have to much, Ronaldos in great form and if all things stay the same he will probably do what Kaka's done this season and win just about every award under the sun (again, it pains me to say it).


Thank you for that Milan fan from Australia  You shouldn't have been in it, not bitterness, truth. 

Arsenal 4 the league imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think the smart bet is on us, if Arsenal can do it though, huge fucking credit to them, it'll be mightly impressive. Just can't see them pulling it off, unless we fuck up.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't see Arsenal winning it, I think they'll stall at some point.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If we don't win it I want the Gunners to win it.

So, come on the Arsenal! :side: :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Same with me.

Start Torres for the first half tomorrow please Rafa :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We're winning it though, so no worries about cheering on anyone else. 

it all starts tommorow, dick Derby.....1-0. 

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

KUYT AND VORONIN!! With Momo bossing the midfield. Can't wait


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We should get Bruno Cheryou back for a one off appearance, much like we have donw with Matt :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone else annoyed at the shit game on tomorrow lunchtime?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I would be if I wasn't going to watch a Blu-Square Premier League match Live. Will be a football showcase.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What game is it?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im going on holiday for a bit tomorrow, so i'll give the results of the games i'll miss.

Barclays Premier League
Sunderland 1-3 Man Utd

Barclays Premier League
West Ham 0-1 Man Utd

Barclays Premier League
Man Utd 5-0 Birmingham

FA Cup
Aston Villa 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im going on holiday for a bit tomorrow, so i'll give the results of the games i'll miss.
> 
> Barclays Premier League
> Sunderland 1-3 Man Utd
> ...


That made me laugh, not the predictions, but the fact you claimed they were results.

Are you missing a United home game :shocked:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good christmas MUF?


[/off-topic]


Now, to make this on topic, how about those crazy Liverpool jobbers? :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They'll be the results, more or less.

[off topic]

Christmas was boring as usual, being nice to people i only see once a year


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I get 6 matches tomorrow. Starting at midnight.

I think the 'lunchtime match' Ben was talking about is West Ham vs Reading. I get that match first and a choice of 2 other matches to watch at the same time (Chelsea vs Villa and Tottenham vs Fulham, which one would you watch?)

Then 2AM, 3 more matches to watch. Feature match is Man Utd vs Sunderland and the choice matches are Everton vs Bolton and Liverpool vs Derby (which I'll be watching obviously.)

So yeah, Live and Active is pretty good. 6 matches..


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you missing a home game?

Are we on at 3pm tomorrow, if so, bollocks, I'm at Goodison :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I want Aussie TV now :sad:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Are you missing a home game?


Well obviously, im hardly gonna fly back early from Ibiza to watch Birmingham am i?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty lame that they get such a good choice, although it's on at shitty hours, which wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ste, your time should be 3pm, because it's on here at 2am. 

MMN, I know, it's awesome right. 

Welcome back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Dammit, a pub could have been visited. Actually, may go The Albert to watch when I'm 'meant' to be in Goodison.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Well obviously, im hardly gonna fly back early from Ibiza to watch Birmingham am i?


I thought you never ever ever ever ever ever ever missed home matches though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Albanian TV > Aussie TV


Ste said:


> I thought you never ever ever ever ever ever ever missed home matches though.


IBIZA!

wake up at tea-time, go to bed at 10 in the morning. Beats watching us pan birmingham anyday.

And i missed the Middlesbrough match earlier this season aswell. Shouldnt be missing any more though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Getting wasted and diseases in Ibiza > Birmingham City.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Albanian TV > Aussie TV


Do you get every game?

I'm only missing 2 matches I believe. 8 later on today isn;t there?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Albanian TV > Aussie TV
> 
> IBIZA!
> 
> ...


Fair enough.

I'm missing my cousin's wedding for Middlesborough later in the season :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Getting wasted and diseases in Ibiza > Birmingham City.


This dude knows his shit.


> Do you get every game?


We get it in the pub near me, you can choose any prem, spanish or seria A game you want to watch.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is that all Supersport etc?

We have that in my pub (for watching football :side


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, still I think it's pretty good coverage here compared to previous years. We get nearly every match nowadays.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

My dad owns a pub, he gets some weird channel on there, it seems to have everything, with a multiselction for every game. 

Tis good.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Your Dad sucks 

I'd love to own a pub, and get fit swedish bar maids :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have everything, bar matches which are on actual Sky Sports for some reason 

Doesn't bother me, if they're at home I'm there, or away, I have Sky at home to watch


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Your Dad sucks
> 
> I'd love to own a pub, and get fit swedish bar maids :side:


Agreed, though I'd settle for just the Swedish chicks :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's all Aussie bar maids in my locals, not bad though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't care where they are from if they are friendly and have big jugs :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Barmaids in tennis clubs fuck the ones in pubs everywhere.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's english in mine. 

The old man seems to have decent taste though, no matter what nationallities they are some of them are  hot

I mark for how good I get at pool by playing in there all the time. Yet I remain hopeless at Snooker.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I mark for the fact that I can drink in these pubs/bars and you guys can't.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pool and Snooker are both equally annoying sports, both of which I am shite at.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I recommend Space and Amnesia in Ibiza 

Not sure if someone already posted this, but Football365 put up their end of year awards.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8742_2996801,00.html

Notable mentions include



> Admission Of The Year
> Winner: Curtis Davies admitting he played like a "pub player" on his debut for Aston Villa.
> Runner-Up: Alan Curbishley admitting he "didn't know exactly what they did there" when Spurs switched to a thoroughly baffling three-at-the-back formation
> 
> ...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I mark for the fact that I can drink in these pubs/bars and you guys can't.


I mark for the fact I rather easily can, just choose not to.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I mark for the fact that I can drink in these pubs/bars and you guys can't.


You wrong.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Monty, should I be surprised that you showed up here when there was talk of booze? 


That 1903 quote is brilliant.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You wrong.


Wasn't including you Ben, I know that you are a big boy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I mark for the fact that I can drink in these pubs/bars and you guys can't.





MrMondayNight said:


> Wasn't including you Ben, I know that you are a big boy.


That's alright then. 



Anyways lets talk Football, we have a thread in Word Games for this shit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

How about those Lakers then, with their touchdowns. That David Beckham is one hell of a player.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Monty, should I be surprised that you showed up here when there was talk of booze?
> 
> 
> That 1903 quote is brilliant.


Nonsense :side:

I laughed very hard at the Ian Dowie one....possibly due to my opinion that he is the ugliest man in football

Truth: Cesc has already won young player of the year. Regardless of what Anderson, or anyone else does, Cesc will get it as long as he stays injury free for a good portion of the remainder of the season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> How about those Lakers then, with their touchdowns. That David Beckham is one hell of a player.


Did you see when that player picked up the ball?! OMG!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

sireuroflop on that 365 website said:


> Disappearing Act of the year. Christiano at the San Siro."


I laughed.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kuyt and Tevez >>>> Dowie, in terms of ugliness.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Tevez makes up for his ugly face with his beautiful football, shame I can't say the same about Kuyt really


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Tevez isn't that much better than Kuyt, just slightly more effective, due to slightly more pace.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kuyt works very hard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

So does Riise, doesn't mean he should be playing  

I used to mark for Kuyt, but he has no cutting edge, he looks weak. I want the old Kuyt back, the one with the thick blonde hair and the deep voice back when he first signed, then he was working hard and scoring too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I would like to hit Riise at times.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kuyt was a monster on his debut. Before Rafa turned him into a midfield workhorse.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I have no idea why he drops back so much, it's not like his style, he was a goal machine in holland, ok it's a joke league, but he was a goal poacher, and he could be for us, if Rafa let him. But he gets knackered from doing jobs he doesn't need to, and then lacks anything in passes and shots later in the game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kuyt has been turned into a jobber workhorse now, tbh. Riise use to be a monster, he's gone downhill.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Riise has always been a player with only one assett, his shooting. Now thats gone though, he has nothing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He used to be able to run. I remember his goal against Everton in his debut season, OMFG it was so good :$ 

He also scored against Bayern, United and Arsenal. He was a class buy back then


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I wish we had kept Stephen Warnock. He would be a 1st choice for us now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bring back Michael Owen >_>

Owen-Torres tbh.

Nah.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If Owen was still fast, and wasn't always injured, that partnership would be gold. 

I'd settle for Huntelaar or David Villa now though :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Train Babel for a striker partnership, tbh. THEIR PACE GETS ME OFF :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You won't be getting Huntelaar or David Villa, just sayin.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ But Villa is Spanish...



Jokes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

We'll get Villa of course!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Unless Valencia drastically improve in the new year, chances are that Villa will leave in the summer.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

And come to Liverpool. Benitez will make it happen! :O


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Benitez should focus on keeping himself at the club, imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Benitiez should quit and save Valencia imo.

Love the Boxing Day matches. Shame Arsenal's game is being televised at such an awful time, but I'll tape it and watch it tomorrow. It'll be interesting to see which team decides to rest which players, as that usually proves to be crucial in this period, which is renowned for an upset or two.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Exciting lunch-time game today  

Evening game will be enjoyable, if Liverpool beat Derby, if not, the world will come ot an end.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hoping Pompey can get something from the game, but with their poor home form, I'm not expecting them to get anything.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Spurs can win there, I'm sure we can too. But Pompey are more than capable of taking something from the game as they can stop us controlling the midfield and play on the counter.

West Ham against Reading isn't an awful match, imo. Both are relatively attacking teams so there will be goals in it. It'll be end too end, and not much technical skill nor much playing through the midfield, but West Ham have a wonderfully player to watch in Nobby Solano, so it won't be awful.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pompey's "poor" home record mainly includes holding alot of teams to 0-0 or 1-1 draws, they've done it against United, Liverpool and City, I wouldn't be surprised if they could do it against Arsenal. Don't think they will though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Novus Destiny said:


> Benitiez should quit and save Valencia imo.
> 
> Love the Boxing Day matches. Shame Arsenal's game is being televised at such an awful time, but I'll tape it and watch it tomorrow. It'll be interesting to see which team decides to rest which players, as that usually proves to be crucial in this period, which is renowned for an upset or two.


6am, isn't it?

I hope we can get a big win over Derby. I'll be watching United/Sunderland with interest.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh I wouldn't be surprised if Pompey beat Arsenal, they're capable. But I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The 3-1 scoreline in the reverse fixture was actually rather flattering to Arsenal. One thing I'm actually very worried about is that John Utaka is due a good performance, and when he's on form, he can change three games let alone one. At least Arsenal have a better defence than Reading, so I don't think we'll concede 7


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well. West Ham vs Reading starts soon. 30 mins or so, with 2 matches on the side if you get bored of it. I think it was Tottenham vs Fulham and Chelsea vs Villa? I don't know, I forgot..

2am is Liverpool vs Derby and 2 other matches.

Nickster and Novus, all nighter?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nope, got a big day tomorrow. I've had enough of Chelsea games so I won't watch them, and as good as the reverse fixture was of the Spurs Fulham game, I don't think I really want to see Spurs dominate a very uninspiring Fulham team. Then of the other matches I'll watch Everton v Bolton. I don't think I've watched a Bolton game in full since Megson took over, and none of the other matches greatly interest me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm staying up mainly because I'm emotional and don't want to sleep. I'll just watch everything.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> Nickster and Novus, all nighter?


Looks that way.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

So pissed off that the Utd game is not televised.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> So pissed off that the Utd game is not televised.


Pretty fucking lame I must say. Should have been the lunchtime game. It's on 5Live, so I'll just make do with that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It's the main feature game here in Oz. >_>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Manchester United defender Rio Ferdinand is being lined up to be England's next captain.
> 
> _The Daily Star_ says England boss Fabio Capello is planning to make Ferdinand his new captain.
> 
> There are calls from inside the FA to replace Chelsea defender John Terry as Three Lions skipper.


I'd mark.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

We get all the games over here tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gerrard should be captain, imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Baffling decision imo. I'd sooner make Fat Frank the captain than Rio 'What Drugs Test?' Ferdinand. It should only be Terry and Gerrard, in contention for it imo. Maybe even Barry, but he hasn't been in the squad enough over the years.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Novus Destiny said:


> I'd sooner make Fat Frank the captain than Rio 'What Drugs Test?' Ferdinand.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

West Ham vs Reading about to start soon, and another 2 matches on Live and Active.

I get 6 matches, 3 on now, 3 on at 2AM. I think this is the best part of foxtel (as muchg as it is a rip off)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Funny thing is, I've made that joke at least twenty times since joining here. And I had it on my avatar for a good month or two as well. Much respect for Rio though, he's top class, but just not aggressive or inspiring enough to be captain imo. Although I do remember him with the captains armband a couple of times at Leeds, but I think that was because Radebe was injured.



> I think this is the best part of foxtel (as muchg as it is a rip off)


$2 a day isn't that bad. I have to pay for it myself, so I make sure I get good use out of it, even if the only channels I watch are TV1 and Fox Sports.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> West Ham vs Reading about to start soon, and another 2 matches on Live and Active.
> 
> I get 6 matches, 3 on now, 3 on at 2AM. I think this is the best part of foxtel (as muchg as it is a rip off)


Arsenal/Pompey is on at 6am.





Novus Destiny said:


> Funny thing is, I've made that joke at least twenty times since joining here. And I had it on my avatar for a good month or two as well. Much respect for Rio though, he's top class, but just not aggressive or inspiring enough to be captain imo. Although I do remember him with the captains armband a couple of times at Leeds, but I think that was because Radebe was injured.


I never really posted in here as frequently as I have been lately.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Arsenal/Pompey is on at 6am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it on at 7am? Pretty sure.

Chelsea vs Villa on atm..(changed games)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not sure could be.

The only reason I have fox is for UFC, the football and Seinfeld.

And possibly the A Team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rio can fuck off. Why should he be captain  

No idea why we need a change either. Ferdinand whines too much to be a captain, Gerrard too really. Terry is a bit argumentative, but a better captain than anyone else who could be chosen.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chelsea vs Villa is actually okay to watch. Very lively.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Terry is a bitch, who spends most his time running after refs moaning and being a diry cheat. 

Nice captain.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Joe Cole for captain. :side:

Actually, is he even in the side?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

VILLA SCORE!

Maloni.

Villa up 1-0


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Carew is a fucking legend. Brilliant flick on. Nice tackle and cross too from Agonlahor. Good to see Maloney back in the team and scoring too, why he isn't a starter for Scotland, I'll never know.

1-0 to the Villa. Up the Villa. Could Chelsea finally lose their Premier League undefeated streak at Stamford Bridge? :side:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

villa are 1-0 up well worked goal and deserved it they were better team for the first 13 minutes


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well deserved it has to be said. Still Chelsea will get something from the game, sadly.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I truly hope not. Villa are looking really good.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Terry is a bitch, who spends most his time running after refs moaning and being a diry cheat.
> 
> Nice captain.


Not as much as others really, he gets on with his job alot of the time, alot of players just look at referees with a glare in their eyes if they get so much as a touch. Terry doesn't complain quite as much. Still runs to the ref alot.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't have the computer in the lounge room. I'll have to go watch it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Another shot, close in range.

Free kick from Chelsea now >_>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Villa are the better team, but I'm worried, how many times have we seen his happen, a team all over Chelsea, but they don't put away their chances, and Chelsea come back and get something from the game. 

Negative I know, but hey. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lampard's off. 

Things look bleak for Chelsea, yet they will probably still get a result.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lampard off with a thigh related problem I believe, ballack is on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking come on the Villa 2-0, god I hope they can pull it off.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol @ Cech though. Deserved for Villa though, playing great.
'
They'll keep it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fuck it Penalty for Chelsea, they're so not losing this game.

Villa down to 10, yeah they ain't winning.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bollocks. Absolute fucking bollocks. The ref had no decision really, but to think, that all came from an scuffed shot from Essien. Lucky bastards.

I also don't buy that Ballack had to go down, but clumsy from Knight nevertheless. He was the hero last time they met, but he'll be the villain this time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's a huge blow for Villa, I'm hoping they can hold on for a draw.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pissed off now. 

Hoping Villa can keep it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hopefully the 'Little Ronaldo' can complete his hat-trick and Villa can go and win it :side:

Also, Maloney is called the Little Ronaldo because he scores every time he plays, and he's a midfielder. Although it looks like he's playing as a second striker to Carew in this match.

Then again, Real Ronaldo has never scored a hat-trick in his career, so things not looking too good on that part either :sad:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ballack over dramatized that.

I guess it was always going to happen though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Such a shame that the ref has spoilt the game. Ballack being a cheat is expected.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Love these half-time break things on fox sports, lol.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ballack should be off for elbowing Barry anyway :side:

I too mark for skill-factor. I'm still waiting for one on taking overhead kicks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I was eating a jellybaby when the penalty was given. I bit it's head of in frustration.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm still watching the 'goals', Novus.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I mark for "the number" or what ever it's called. Last one I saw was 37. Describing the number of games Sunderland lost in an EPL season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't think they quite lost 37 games in one EPL season. That would mean the most points they could tally would be 3 as only 38 games are played


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Could have been 32 or something. Something in the thirty's.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Magic Number this time was '1' for West Brom. Liveprool were included in the 5-0 smashng of them, lol.

Skill Factor was the 'shake off'


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That sound about right. I think Swindon Town have the record for most losses in one season. I hope Derby don't break it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ben's Negative Prediction: Chelsea 3-2 Villa

Kalou and another for Sheva.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fuck sake, 2-2. Chelsea equalize.

Shevchenko.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ono at me predicting that and then that happening.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool's team today:

The line up in full is: Reina, Finnan, Aurelio, Carragher, Hyypia, Gerrard, Alonso, Babel, Riise, Voronin, Torres. Subs: Itandje, Benayoun, Lucas, Kuyt, Mascherano. 

Reina

finnan - carra - hyypia - aurelio

babel - gerrard - alonso - riise

torres - voro

Good team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I knew Chelsea would get it back, only a matter of time before they win. 

Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Hyypia - Aurelio

Babel - Gerrard - Xabi - Riise

Voro - Torres

Good team today, should get the job done.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Should be an easy win for you today with that team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Alex scored, Chelsea won this now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's been coming. It's a shame, the penalty and sending off killed the game, and it was always obvious after that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well in Villa, good work lads. 



I'm glad we're not taking Derby lately, I want Voronin to score.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Referee fucked the game over.

>_>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kuszczak

O'Shea - Rio - Vidic - Brown

Ronny - Fletcher - Carrick - Nani

Rooney - Saha​
Bench - Tevez, Park, Pique, Evra, Pique, Heaton


I'm alright with that, should be good enough to get the job done.


omg at 3-3....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHY DON'T YOU EVER PLAY DONG?! 

3-3 now


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He's my boy 

Two against Spurs, and now an equaliser against Chelsea. He must know I near worship him


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Laursen will get alot of praise now, deservedly so. 

Decent team from United, they'll win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Carvalho off, controversially too.

Best game I've seen in Stamford Bridge in a while.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree.

Come on Villa.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chelsea win, 4-3.


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

What a comeback from Chelsea falling 2-0 down then winning 4-3 after two goals from Shevchenko

Edit : What a match Villa getting another one back 4-4


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

4-4

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

WHAT A MATCH.

4-4 Final score. 3 red cards. 2 penalties. 8 Goals. So back and forth. Chelsea drop points. MARK OUT.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

But, you didn't watch it. I watched it, I win.

Really good game.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Holy shit, that was intense. 

Kudos to Barry for holding his nerve.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fuck, wish I'd seen that now.


Brilliant scoreline, fantastic for Villa to score 4 at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Premier League > All

Awesome day so far, should be a lot of goals in Utd's and Liverpool's games.

This is a nice late christmas present .


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

What a game whenever you thought Chelsea had the the match won Villa would come back with another quick goal

Liverpool playing now


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't care about Villa's comeback. Chelsea are lucky ****s. Villa's performance was good enough to win two matches, and Chelsea got more than they deserved.

It's a shame that Villa had a pub player on the bench in Curtis Davies (I'm so glad Arsenal didn't blow 10M on him now, he'd even job to Djourou), and that Bouma made a very uncharacteristic error, and that Ballack wasn't sent off in the first half. Villa fans will be furious and rightfully so. They haven't won in 5 matches, all of which they have been the better side on the balance of play. Even against Arsenal at Villa Park.

EDIT - Sorry pompeyfan, Pompey did in fact beat Villa and rightfully so


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Off to watch Liverpool now. 

Oh, I'll be watching the replay of that for sure.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Great game. I'm off for abit to watch the Liverpool game. brb laterz


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

what a game i think the best match of the season 4-4 draw with 3 red cards i think i this match villa have been better team and it was also good game ballack and sava


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> But, you didn't watch it. I watched it, I win.
> 
> Really good game.


KME owns a pub, so he can watch pretty much every game. So he wins :agree:

Also, what's up with West Ham's home form? I'm glad I didn't end up watching that match like I planned too. The only reason I didn't was because I hate the camera view that Upton Park has.

EDIT - I marked for Ashley Cole and Frank Lampard getting -2 points between them in my fantasy team. I was expecting about 8 between them as a minimum


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a game at Stamford Bridge, just crazy stuff.

Well done Sky for showing West Ham/Reading instead, clever shit.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Torres is good .


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Role Model said:


> What a game at Stamford Bridge, just crazy stuff.
> 
> Well done Sky for showing West Ham/Reading instead, clever shit.


Yeah I really wanted to watch the Chelsea game but i guess West Ham and Reading are more important :no:

Oh well there is always MOTD.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

ROONEY!!!

1-0

Rooney scores in the 20th minute


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good ol' Rooney. Should go on and score a few hopefully.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I <3 Torres. 

15 goals now I;d like to kill Derby off before half-time really. 3-0 would do nice :side:


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Meh i expect royal thrashings in the Man U and Liverpool games. 

These are the games where you just don't win but you build your goal advantage aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't expect us to totally thrash Sunderland, but Liverpool I'd expect to thrash Derby.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think 3-0 for us and maybe 4 for Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha 2-0, game over.

I want Ronny to get some goals.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Saha 2-0


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lol saha :side:


That's cheered me up a lot actually, decent Christmas present.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

-WR- I'm going to start deleting your posts, this is a discussion thread not 'post the fucking score and say fuck else thread'.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

This should boost Saha's confidence, he's not been doing well recently.

Ronaldo might score, he will also rule the world in the future.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 I had to edit your post, you'll jinx it if you say he will score. :$


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Man this is pissing me off, I wanna watch Utd sounds like we're playing awesome.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Same Ex.


I'm thinking about persuading my mum to get Setanta, though I'll probably wait till next season, she's more likely to do it then. That worked with Prem Plus, anyway 

Got to go to my aunts in a bit, so I'll have to rely on the old trusty radio.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Yeah i want to get setanta aswell but for now it's internet streaming all the way. i see 4-0 Man Utd and 4-0 liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani is being really really lively, doing his chances of getting a place in the team no harm with this performance so far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel is getting loads of chances and alot of space, but keeps missing. We are letting Derby play as well, I want to end this game now.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

$ubliminal™ said:


> Y 4-0 liverpool.



I don't. I think with the chances we've missed we'll be lucky to score 3. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see us winning this 3-0, I expect we'll totally take the foot off the pedal in the second half.

RONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYY!

So good.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1-0 half time. We need to kill the game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

17th of the season, he sucks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah, nearly 3am and we're only winning 1-0.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ronaldo is staking a claim to be the best player of the modern day. He shits all over Zidane imo.

But then again, Thierry Henry


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

T'was only a matter of time until the main man got in on the act.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Brilliant for Ronny, I'm chuffed. 

Fully deserves his goals this season, and my 3-0 prediction will be right if it stays as it is, but I'd prefer more goals.


I want 6. 


And with that, I'm out. Laters people, enjoy the football :hb


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We're not playing well really. We need a goal to kill it off early in the second half, Babel, Voro and Torres seem to like shooting wide at the moment. 

Brilliant goal by Torres though by the sounds of it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fuck Henry, Ronny is 23 for fucks sake and look at the bastard.









I'm happy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

KME said:


> Brilliant goal by Torres though by the sounds of it.


It was. Nutmeg on Leacock, sharp turn past McEvely and buried into the left side of the the net.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I could not care less about a spanking. We beat them for 6 earlier in the season and I just want us to keep winning at the moment, which we are doing. Seems getting through the Champions League stages has given us a boost after our start to the group.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Fuck Henry, Ronny is 23 for fucks sake and look at the bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, it's only a matter of time when Ronaldo cements himself as the best player of the modern era beyond all question. But as it currently stands, Henry has had a better career, even if it has been three times as long


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I could not care less about a spanking. We beat them for 6 earlier in the season and I just want us to keep winning at the moment, which we are doing. Seems getting through the Champions League stages has given us a boost after our start to the group.


Drifting at 1-0 is never good, even if it is Derby. I want us to be comfy so we can rest players for the City game. Being at 1-0 we are risking it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Drifting at 1-0 is never good, even if it is Derby. I want us to be comfy so we can rest players for the City game. Being at 1-0 we are risking it.


Yeah whoever you're playing, it's not a nice score.

And when Kenny Miller is about......:side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So how long before Ronny and Rooney are rested taken off?

Hoping we get another goal and then can take them off around the hour mark.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> So how long before Ronny and Rooney are rested taken off?
> 
> Hoping we get another goal and then can take them off around the hour mark.


Yeah I'd expect they'll come off at the hour mark, they could come off now though, the game's won.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm more worried about not taking our chances. If we can't take them against Derby then we could be in danger come Inter.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nickster said:


> I'm more worried about not taking our chances. If we can't take them against Derby then we could be in danger come Inter.


The main problem is rather that you won't have any chances against Inter :hb

:side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Novus Destiny said:


> The main problem is rather that you won't have any chances against Inter :hb
> 
> :side:


Yeah, well....


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay I didnt jinx it .

Hope Nani scores, sounds like he deserves a goal.

Phil Neville scores... wow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronny got his goal, and he comes off, more than happy with that.

I hope Nani can get on the score sheet.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Drifting at 1-0 is never good, even if it is Derby. I want us to be comfy so we can rest players for the City game. Being at 1-0 we are risking it.


Did I say that?  I am well aware being at 1-0 is risking it. I have been a Football fan long enough to know that.

All I said is I don't care for a spanking of around 5 or. 6. It would be nice like people are saying, but I would be happy with a 2-0 result.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Thrashing them would make the game easy for us and we could rest people. Becuase we aren't Riise is now at CB and Msscherano has been bought on. We're playing turd. 

I would've been happy with 2-0, but it doesn't look like we'll even get that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

LOLs at Derby.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

See now Derby have scored 1-1, but Liverpool will still win, no need to worry.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm a jinx. 

Just so you all know, I always wanted a spanking.

...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres or Gerrard will save the day, sadly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Thrown it away, we're playing shit, no way we'll fucking win now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There is no way Liverpool won't get a winner.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> There is no way Liverpool won't get a winner.


Totally agree.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I enjoy having Setanta 

Liverpool have around 10 minutes to go all out attack....why haven't they yet 

Edit: They are picking up steam now


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

derby keeper makes 2 very good saves from Aurelio & Alonso 


Man utd penalty, which Saha scores 

4-0


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Was always going to happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fuck Gerrard knew he'd save them.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Liverpool are acting like they've won the Champions League, still a shit result imo, you struggled majorly against Derby not a good sign.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> Lol Liverpool are acting like they've won the Champions League, still a shit result imo, you struggled majorly against Derby not a good sign.


Yeah, a win is a really shit result.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> Lol Liverpool are acting like they've won the Champions League, still a shit result imo, you struggled majorly against Derby not a good sign.


Plus they put out a good team. But it's the points which matter and they've got all 3, so I doubt they'll be bothered.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great win today for us. 3-0 at half time was ideal. Very confident that we will win at least one of the big two at the end of the season at the moment. Good to see Loius back amongst the goals. Can't wait for MOTD tonight.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We had people out of poisition by the final whistle. 

Precious win, deserved too, we caned them in the first half and for later stages of the second. 

Not our best team out either, good, but any team with Aurelio, Riise, Voro and co starting isn't our best.

I don't like Gerrard scoring winners, but Torres wasn't going to get it the way he played near the end so :hb 

Glad to see Torres score another brilliant goal, missed a sitter though, Alonso looked brilliant


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I really don't like Gerrard 

Deserved win however.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hope Pompey get something from Arsenal, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pompey are a team that always manage to get a good result from the big teams. Not so much this season, but in past seasons. They need a result. They are going to struggle for the next month without thier African players, so on and henchforth.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm thinking a draw, don't think Pompey will win.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> I don't like Gerrard scoring winners


I don't see why not, it really shouldn't matter who scores winners weather it be Torres, Gerrard, Alonso or even an own goal. A win is a win no matter how you play or who scores.



We played awful, despite being 1-0 down we didn't really push. All in all Wigan deserved the victory.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool just got out of jail. Not beating Derby would've meant rumours of Rafa's head on the guillotine tbh.

Great win for us, we didn't even have to try really. Saha was tops, as was Rooney. Ronnie's free kick was excellent.

Also some great games to kick off the night with Tottenham trouncing Fulham (as expected) and Chelsea vs Villa ending 4-4 was a good game, if Villa hadn't gotten a point I would've been pissed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> I don't see why not, it really shouldn't matter who scores winners weather it be Torres, Gerrard, Alonso or even an own goal. A win is a win no matter how you play or who scores.
> 
> 
> 
> We played awful, despite being 1-0 down we didn't really push. All in all Wigan deserved the victory.


I just don't like how much praise Gerrard will get for getting the winner despite being very poor. The "one man team, gerrard saves the day" crap comes in again. The brilliance of Torres' goal and how well Xabi played will go pretty much un-noticed


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Renegade™;5233312 said:


> Liverpool just got out of jail. Not beating Derby would've meant rumours of Rafa's head on the guillotine tbh.
> 
> Great win for us, we didn't even have to try really. Saha was tops, as was Rooney. Ronnie's free kick was excellent.
> 
> Also some great games to kick off the *night* with Tottenham trouncing Fulham (as expected) and Chelsea vs Villa ending 4-4 was a good game, if Villa hadn't gotten a point I would've been pissed.


*Day.

Fuck you, Australia.  <3

John Motson speaks some great sense. He said that Chelsea are basically out of the race for the Title and can't win and said if we did not, we would not have been able to. I agree with him on both points. Now starts Chelsea's struggle.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> I just don't like how much praise Gerrard will get for getting the winner despite being very poor. The "one man team, gerrard saves the day" crap comes in again. The brilliance of Torres' goal and how well Xabi played will go pretty much un-noticed


I see what your saying hes the main reason why I hate Liverpool sooo much, believe it or not I had a crush on Liverpool back when youse had Redknapp, Berger, Fowler and Owen but these days it sickens me that no matter how well Gerrard plays the anaylists make him sound like a heman.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> I see what your saying hes the main reason why I hate Liverpool sooo much, believe it or not I had a crush on Liverpool back when youse had Redknapp, Berger, Fowler and Owen but these days it sickens me that no matter how well Gerrard plays the anaylists make him sound like a heman.


Nevermind, they'll all be worshipping Torres soon, and I know you love him :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

KME said:


> I just don't like how much praise Gerrard will get for getting the winner despite being very poor. The "one man team, gerrard saves the day" crap comes in again. The brilliance of Torres' goal and how well Xabi played will go pretty much un-noticed


I see exactly where you're coming from on that. It happens to soo many teams/players. Ibra at Inter, shite fat goofy Brazilian boy at Barca, Henry at Arsenal.

Quality players who were focal points in winning matches get completely overshadowed by the top dog, purely by reputation.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I just don't like how much praise Gerrard will get for getting the winner despite being very poor. The "one man team, gerrard saves the day" crap comes in again. The brilliance of Torres' goal and how well Xabi played will go pretty much un-noticed


Much like Fabregas' influence on Arsenal. He does little but score a goal, but the media has everyone know he 'carried us once again', giving no credit to the likes of Toure, Hleb or Gilberto (Speaking in terms of last season with him, he's been thoroughly shite this season).



> I see exactly where you're coming from on that. It happens to soo many teams/players. Ibra at Inter, shite fat goofy Brazilian boy at Barca, Henry at Arsenal.


Again, quite right. I also felt that towards the latter seasons Vieira played at Arsenal, he too didn't perform as well as he was rated, if that makes any sense :side:

Well to put it simply, he didn't play like the world class player everyone saw him as from him form beforehand.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Much like Fabregas' influence on Arsenal. He does little but score a goal, but the media has everyone know he 'carried us once again', giving no credit to the likes of Toure, Hleb or Gilberto (Speaking in terms of last season with him, he's been thoroughly shite this season).


I was watching him, he gave the ball away more times then anyone on the Arsenal team, put his team in trouble, played a stinker. Then plays a 1-2 that tears the defences apart, then Andy Gray starts giggling and goes what play by the young spainard and wipes his arse clean for him. Whilst Roskicy, Hleb, Flamini, Eboube etc. run there socks off and every rarly give the ball away. When Cesc + Hleb were injuied they kept going on about how much they will miss Fabregas, but they didn't they missed Hleb more.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Much like Fabregas' influence on Arsenal. He does little but score a goal, but the media has everyone know he 'carried us once again', giving no credit to the likes of Toure, Hleb or Gilberto (Speaking in terms of last season with him, he's been thoroughly shite this season).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could be petty, thank fucking Christ Gilberto isn't playing well this season. He has probably been the most underrated player the Arse have had in years. I would not like the thought of you having another match winner (of the non goal scoring variety) at your disposal.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I see exactly where you're coming from on that. It happens to soo many teams/players. Ibra at Inter, shite fat goofy Brazilian boy at Barca, Henry at Arsenal.
> 
> Quality players who were focal points in winning matches get completely overshadowed by the top dog, purely by reputation.


The most sense said in a long-time. Even if I were not a Liverpool fan, I would be inclined to agree with you.

Anyone else watching the Pompey/'Le Arse match? I am. I love the way Arsenal are playing, and I love Pompey too. Should be an awesome match.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> If I could be petty, thank fucking Christ Gilberto isn't playing well this season. He has probably been the most underrated player the Arse have had in years. I would not like the thought of you having another match winner (of the non goal scoring variety) at your disposal.


Indeed so. Few appreciate the defensive headers, the interceptions, or the 90% pass succession rate, because he doesn't play many killer balls or slide into tackles. Good to know there are some others who appreciate true greats 



> I was watching him, he gave the ball away more times then anyone on the Arsenal team, put his team in trouble, played a stinker. Then plays a 1-2 that tears the defences apart, then Andy Gray starts giggling and goes what play by the young spainard and wipes his arse clean for him. Whilst Roskicy, Hleb, Flamini, Eboube etc. run there socks off and every rarly give the ball away. When Cesc + Hleb were injuied they kept going on about how much they will miss Fabregas, but they didn't they missed Hleb more.


Cesc has nothing on Riquelme imo. But I must take exception to your comments about Eboue. Apart from a few good crosses, he's no good imo. I marked like a bitch when Gareth Barry floored him at Villa Park. In fact Barry is a classic example of an underrated player turned overrated.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Indeed so. Few appreciate the defensive headers, the interceptions, or the 90% pass succession rate, because he doesn't play many killer balls or slide into tackles. Good to know there are some others who appreciate true greats


I've gotta admit he is one of the best defensive midfielders in the Premier League. As said you can't have a squad full of Fabregas's you need someone to do the donkey work. People who are willing to let others take the lime light. 




Novus Destiny said:


> Cesc has nothing on Riquelme imo. But I must take exception to your comments about Eboue. Apart from a few good crosses, he's no good imo.


Riquelme or Cesc don't do it for me. Cesc is quality at times but most of the time us useless. Riquelme for me lacks movement he is a great passer and leathal at set-pieces but he just doesn't turn me on. Niether of them are anywhere touchable to Emre. 

As for Eboube:
Some dislike him but for some reason I like him, its hard to explain why.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Riquelme fits so perfectly into the Argintina line-up it scares me. But then again, they play a passing game, and players like Maxi Rodriguez, Messi and Crespo are all about movement and making space so it's no wonder really.

Emre has the biggest problem of all imo. That is his manager doesn't have the faith in him to start him. Baffling imo, but then again, there's a good reason why Big Sam has a job in football and I don't. 

I get the feeling Sam is just trying to justify paying so much for a cock like Barton :side: Again, that could just be one of my wacky theories, but I have the feeling, most Newcastle fans will agree with me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

What a day of football. First of all Liverpool's battering of Derby :side:

Glad we got the 3 points, which is the most important thing. Shame that they had to come in the usual "Gerrard!!" fashion, which makes the rest of our team look weak, which is unfair. Anyways, we won, and Torres scored another great goal, so I'm not fussed 

As for the Chelsea/Villa game, what can I say other than unbelievable. I'm just disappointed that Villa couldn't get the win. Also, I think Sheva is starting to get back to his old self. I don't like Chelsea, but I respect and admire Sheva and hope he gets back to his best, it will make the league even better if he does.

Also, Cambs Utd vs Histon was immense. Get in their Mark Albrighton! :side: :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

It's been a joy watching Riquelme develop into the player he was being touted as five years ago.

I don't know what to make of Barton. I hate him with a passion, but he does have talent. More so than Emre? Not in my book.

Edit: For anyone who actually saw the Chelski match, did Shev play well?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emre is undoubtably more talented than Joey Barton. Shame Big Sam is more bothered about his team playing exactly the same as Bolton, rather than utilising the talent he has available to him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Riquelme is only ever good if you can mould a team around his strengths. He can't be considered a truly great footballer by any stretch of the imagination. He has his moments of inspiration and can look like a world beater but the other 50% of the time he is a passenger.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree, Riquelme is a great "talent". But as he has showed in his career to date, he can only play if the whole team is focussed around him. One of the reasons Atletico decided not to buy him last summer.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I agree, Riquelme is a great "talent". But as he has showed in his career to date, he can only play if the whole team is focussed around him. One of the reasons Atletico decided not to buy him last summer.


I think Atletico also backed out because they were worried that with all the money they had spent recently, if they did but Riquelme and didn't qualify for the Champions League, they'd be royally fucked. As it stands now, if they don't qualfy for it, they'll be reasonably fucked, but nothing they can't recover from, due the Jesus Gil's timely death.

Then there's the other matter that they didn't really need him with all their talent :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Riquelme wouldn't get into their team anyway. They don't have a place for him.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think the main problem with Riquelme is when he isn't given time to make a pass, he doesn't have blistering pace but his technical ability more than makes up for it. Also for me is too lazy.

Emre is one of our best players, but recently has had afew injuries keeping him out. The other reson for him not playing is the FACT Sam is a idiot. What goes through his head is beyond me. Like the other week we were losing by 1 goal and Sam took Emre off for someone(can't remember who), despite the fact he was the best player on the pitch and then hade the nerve to take off Milner for N'zogbia. When he should have kept Emre on and Brong N'zogbia on for someone else. For me Charles and Milner on there day are the best 2 wingers in the league.(that could just be me being biased)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Teams for Portsmouth/Arsenal:

*Almunia

Sagna - Toure - Gallas - Clichy

Eboue - Fabregas - Flamini - Hleb

Rosicky

Adebayor*

*Kanu - Benjani

Krancjar - Muntari - Diop - Hughes

Hreidarsson - Distin - Campbell - Lauren

James*​
I predict an Arsenal win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Am I the only one who doesn't really rate Rosicky? He's good an all, but yeah.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We must have played shite, but hey, a win is a win, and that's what matters.

I hear good things about Torres' goal also.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really rate Rosicky? He's good an all, but yeah.


He isn't anywhere near as good as what he was for Dortmund, but still he is very good.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really rate Rosicky? He's good an all, but yeah.


I don't as much either but it makes sense having him there for the knockdowns from Adeybayor, and so on. I have to admit I hope they give a start to Bendtner soon. I mark for the guy, and he has talent to be a top striker, imo.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ste said:


> I hear good things about Torres' goal also.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=rEGLQKnalEM 



> Am I the only one who doesn't really rate Rosicky? He's good an all, but yeah.


I rate him highly tbh. Hasn't been his best since he joined Arsenal, but still a very good player.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really rate Rosicky? He's good an all, but yeah.


I don't rate him an too much either. Not awful by any stretch as I find pretty much all of Arsenal's first teamers to be in the same class, but I'd have to say he's Arsenal's ninth best player imo, only better than Flamini and Almunia in the first 11. Give him another 6 monthes though, and he may do exactly what Hleb did, and take 2 years to find his best form. To his credit though, he has the best goalscoring record of any of our midfielders though.

Also, Who is Hughes?

And lastly, thank fuck Sean Davis isn't playing.

EDIT - By the way, I guarantee that Hleb will be playing centrally and Rosicky wide. True facts. Hleb has raped that position this season, and Rosicky has failed it, so logic would say Hleb will take the reigns, and Rosicky will job on the left, constantly being overlapped by Clichy who'll put all his crosses out for throw-ins or goal kicks :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not the same player since coming to Arsenal, that's for sure. He doesn't really look like re-capturing that form either.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alex Hleb however looks like a quality player, recapturing his best form that he enjoyed at Stuttgart.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hleb is probably the best dribbler in the division.

That goal was fucking sick.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ronaldo > Hleb.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In terms of pure dribbling, nah.

Hleb is untruly sick at it. Saying that, so is Ronaldo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If only he had the pace. Quickest feet though. 5 players could close him down and he'd weave his way through all of them. He's the sex in that manner.

And now he's decided he's better than knocking a 2 yard ball out to Fab or Gilba too, and he's making runs, and not eyeing the touch line, but eyeing the goal. Such an improvement from last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Ronaldo > Hleb.


NO WAI!!!11!1


Torres's goal was good, was against the Derby defense though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Torres is pure sex, best striker in the league atm 

I'm off to watch the game with a Gooner now, so laters guys


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ World pretty much.



> Torres's goal was good, was against the Derby defense though.


They must have defended well for the rest of the game :sad:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hleb's feet + Ronaldo's pace = Lionel Messi' dribbling.

True facts. Shame both Hleb and Ronaldo can both do much more than dribble and finish


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronny's free kick was hot, simply because it wasn't like his usual ones.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

What a goal by Torres! I predict him to be the next Daghleish/Rush.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I LOL'd at this Richard Hughes fella apparently playing 80 matches for Pompey, and me not remembering him. That's very odd from me. I even knew Jamie O'Hara very well before Spurs played us


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> What a goal by Torres! I predict him to be the next Daghleish/Rush.


He's more like Dalgleish than Rush.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see Torres being kinda like Ruud was for us, scoring lots, but in the end he fucks off to Spain.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's been and done in Spain, Barca don't need him, he won't got to Real for obvious reasons, going anywhere else would be pointless. 

Italy I can't see interesting him, or Germany, France and other leagues. 

He'll be here a while. 

His goal today was simply sublime, lovely touch, great pace, great finish.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He's more like Dalgleish than Rush.


English football was so different back then it's hard to compare anyone from the modern day to someone even as far back even as the early nineties imo. One thing I can guarantee is that there will never be another top class striker in the mould of Robbie Fowler, because the game is simply too physically and technically demanding nowdays, neither traits Fowler had. No matter how lethal or quick witted the striker is, the physicality of the average Premier League centre half will always win over them. That's why players like Adebayor, Benjani, and Agbonlahor are leading the goalscoring charts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronny's leading the scoring charts, 12 goals, just saying. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Only one ahead of Torres overall, and with alot more games and penalties.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've already made my feelings on Ronny well known. I'll say this for the last time: he is quite an exceptional player.

I lied like a bitch when I said I wouldn't watch Pompey v Arsenal. It's too good and close a match for me to miss. As odd as it is, I always hate missing matches where Arsenal drop points, because then I can't make an excuse, or have something to bitch about.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> Only one ahead of Torres overall, and with alot more games and penalties.


Yeah but 3 of Torres's came against a weakened Reading team in the Carling cup. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ronaldo being a penalty taker certainly helps, if Torres was a quality penalty taker and took ours, considering how many Gerrard has scored for us, he'd be top scorer with ease.

They've both scored against wank teams, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronny's only scored like 2 penalties this season I think, don't think it's any more than that, in the league at least.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

And he played so many more games.

Torres would be on around 23 imo if he took Pens, and was fit for every game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

One thing which annoys me about Ronny, is how since his header against Sporting Lisbon, all the commentators are going on about his aerial ability. It's good and all, but nothing to make serious claims about. Besides, I've known him to score mostly free headers, and most commentators grill any player, no matter what position for missing them.

I'd wager that Kewell is just as good aerially as Ronaldo. I don't suppose many people other than Aussie know how good he is as a back to goal striker


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Torres always missed penalties though at Atleti.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Get in 0-0.

Provididing United weren't going to lose, good day today.

Only issue is who is top :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

TOP OF THE LEAGUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very happy with that, shame Liverpool won, but can't really complain too much about how today has gone.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

We are still missing our sharpness we need to man up with our opportunities. We didn't deserve a win with the way we were playing but i hoped we could have stolen something at the end with rosicky's chance. :no: that was our first opportunity of the game in stoppage time.

With Man U destroying everyone they encounter we need to find our quality back or a gap will soon begin to emerge.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great day. We are looking good now. Hope we can win at Upton Park next, always tough. But I'd fancy us to beat anyone at the moment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

West Ham away is always tricky, but I'm more than hopeful we can win our next two games.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Portsmouth 0-0 Arsenal.

Portsmouth comfortably bounced back from their previous two defeats to deny Arsenal a chance to regain top spot. The south coast men are the first team this year to keep a clean sheet against Arsenal, and nearly won the match when Benjani cleverly stepped around Almunia but was stopped by Clichy. Earlier however Arsenal managed to make the only chance of the first half, with a half-shot from Rosicky easily being saved by David James. Arsenal had two late half-chances, but never seriously looked like scoring.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good result, not happy with the team at the top, but with 2 of the top 4 dropping points, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pretty great day. Shame Liverpool got a point, but still a great day. 

MOTD should be fucking quality tonight.


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

meh, Man U atop the league is better than Arsenal atop the league imo


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Great result, Liverpool dropping points would of been better, but I expected them to win to anyway, & they did with the late goal so not too bothered.

West Ham will be tough, no matter what form they're in, they always prove tough for us, but Im confident for the game, they didnt look to good today and we are playing well.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Can't see anyone stopping us now to be honest. The big test now will be juggling the league with the Champions League.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

j20 said:


> Pretty great day. Shame *Liverpool got a point*, but still a great day.
> 
> MOTD should be fucking quality tonight.


All 3, at the mighty Derby.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fuck me that was a rubbish match, Arsenal looked poor the whole game and I was really suprised by how bad Cesc's passing was. Although it was hard for them to break down such a defensive side as Portsmouth.

I have now watched 180 minutes of live football today. Seen one goal. So yeh :side:


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, it was a pretty boring match, but that is how we play. We let you try and take on our defense, watch you fail, then counter you and score.

BTW this is the first time i have seen you here in like 6 months MMN!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Cesc seemed far more interested in being on the end of things than actually starting things.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cesc wants to be a driving midfielder now it seems, shame all he will be is a second rate Gerrard impersonator if he continues to play like that. He should stick to being a playmaker.


pompeyfan said:


> BTW this is the first time i have seen you here in like 6 months MMN!


You are witnessing the greatest comeback since the resurrection!


----------



## pompeyfan (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes! The saviour has returned. Though it would have been better if you hyped it, maybe with a series of cryptic videos?

I've just finished watching highlights to Chelsea-Villa and i must say, it was entertaining


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

pompeyfan said:


> I've just finished watching highlights to Chelsea-Villa and i must say, it was entertaining


Yup it was very entertaining. I'd pick Shev's 2nd goal as the pick of the bunch. Ballack's goal was class aswell. 
Were chelsea daydreaming when laursen scored that goal?
Cech makes another mistake!
Cashley Cole think he's a goalie! 

PS: Carvahlo's challenge on abongolahor was like a Rey Mysterio dropkick to the shins.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

WHY IS THE ENGLISH LADS THREAD CLOSED



I'M GOING TO SPAM IN HERE NOW 


MOTD tonight was the first time in ages I've seen it, good free-kick from Ronny. Chelsea/Villa looked awesome.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ben, I command you overrule Bubba T.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That is absoulute fucking bullshit.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't believe Derby scored against us. 

Lucky we have Gerrard though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Torres

Simple finish from Gerrard, I could've done it, lovely run for the goal though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

My bad.

Voronin annoys me.


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

How good has Cahill been for Everton since his return scoring something around a goal every game


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cahill is an excellent poacher, he's a box to box midfielder but he is far better in attack then on the back foot. He's not a creative mistro like Arteta but because Moyes like to play 4-5-1, having Cahill behind Johnson or Yakubu is a great boost to Everton's potency in front of goal. Pity he's so injury prone, if he could have a season without injury, he'd probably bag around 15 goals easy imo.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

His not that injury prone, his just had that long injury not long ago.

His a workhorse in midfield, doesn't create as much like Arteta though, but his always amongst the action inside the box & whenever theres a chance, Cahill is there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I watched the Arsenal/Pompey match today. I don't know how we didn't score a goal. It seems like Arsenal was possession of the ball, the entire game. The 1st half was very rough. No quality whatsoever. The 2nd half was much better, but the finishing wasn't there. How Gallas and Rosicky couldn't finish their chances late in the match, just proves that it was one of those of matches, where you things weren't going to go your way.

A draw isn't too bad, considering it was a road game against a good club.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I watched abit of Man City vs Blackburn. 2-2 it was. Blackburn lookd stronger at the end. Liverpool should beat Man City.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Thaw was a really weak City team though, rested everyone for our match. 

We just have to deal with Petrov and Elano really, the rest of their players aren't too brilliant, dangerous, but we are capbable of beating them.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So who else heard the story about Peter Crouch and nachos?

Made me laugh pretty damn hard. The guardian football podcast team are thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

City lose their 100% home record, this week has been awesome what with Arsenal and Chelsea dropping points, plus us going top.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can only hope for a West Ham win :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol, it's possible given past results against them, but for some reason I can see that changing Saturday.

Against Reading they didnt look like scoring, against 10 men too, but that could change against us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> So who else heard the story about Peter Crouch and nachos?
> 
> Made me laugh pretty damn hard. The guardian football podcast team are thoroughly entertaining.


Woop someone else listens to that, yeah I was walking down the street laughing out loud, must of looked like a right cock. Such a great listen, always cracks me up.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

They always raise their game for us. We will still be top by the end of the day though.

And yes that is one of the finest pieces of audio I have come across. The whole crew on it are fantastic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm expecting Everton to get something from Arsenal, so I'm hopeful we'll still be top come the end of Saturday.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm expecting Everton to get something from Arsenal, so I'm hopeful we'll still be top come the end of Saturday.


That's my line of thinking also.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The atmosphere at Everton will be sick, they treat Arsenal bigger than Man Utd for some reason 


Happy City's 100% record has gone, less will be focused towards us breaking that now, and just the win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad it was broken before Saturday, didn't want you lot doing it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Newcastle and England midfielder Joey Barton has been arrested by police in Liverpool following an alleged assault.
> 
> The footballer was arrested along with a 19-year-old man and a 27-year-old woman on Church Street in the city centre at 0530 GMT.
> 
> ...


He's such a tit, he needs to sort himself out. Of course, he may not have done it, I'm just going by his past incidents.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Glad it was broken before Saturday, didn't want you lot doing it.


Sunday :side:

Barton is a tit, his Mother obviously did something wrong, the way his scumbag brother ended up.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

And yea Barton is a twat.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> And yea Barton is a twat.


:lmao thats pure gold.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can't take the credit for it, but it killed me so I thought I'd share it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Link to this podcast plz, can't find it on the guardian website 




goal.com said:


> *Under fire Newcastle boss Sam Allardyce has named Alan Smith as his new captain.*
> 
> Smith was initially handed the skipper's armband for the 1-0 Boxing Day defeat to Wigan but Allardyce has confirmed that the appointment is a now permanent one.
> 
> ...





Newcastle site said:


> *SAM Allardyce has confirmed that Alan Smith will skipper Newcastle United for the foreseebale future.*
> 
> The 27-year-old captained the Magpies during the Boxing Day defeat at Wigan despite Geremi appearing from the start at the JJB.
> 
> ...


:smug:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/sport/2007/12/20/football_weekly_extra_17.html 

That should do the job


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Smudger as captain? Hmm...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, I didn't see that before about Smith.

Quite frankly horrible news.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> Oh, I didn't see that before about Smith.
> 
> Quite frankly horrible news.


You're just hatin because Sissoko will never be captain :smug:

Whereas Smith's been captain at Leeds, United and Newcastle, all of his clubs, which makes him better than Momo :side:

I'm going to make sure Geremi doesn't return from the African Jobber Cup or whatever its called, so that Smith keeps the captaincy.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Smith as captain. I don't see that changing anything for Newcastle's poor form


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I only seeing it adding to Newcastles' woes.

And Momo will be Liverpool captain one day.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If anyone can turn Newcastle round, it's Mr Alan Smith 


In all seriousness, Smith should be played as a striker, that way he might actually get a shot on target, he shouldn't be played out of position every week. Stick him up front with some other jobber like Viduka, and hey presto, goals. :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What about Michale Owen, and the one, the only, Obefeni Martins :sad:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What is Owen's current injury?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I do hate him, but in fairness, Smith is a much better choice as captain that Geremi. Steve Taylor and Shay Given would have been better choices imo, or maybe even Nicky Butt. Not a bad choice, but I wonder what will happen when everyone's fully fit, because I certainly wouldn't be playing Smith when everyone else is back fully fit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Same as before wasn't it?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

For me our captian should be Taylor end of. He was born down south but moved up here and grew up here. Hes Newcastle born and bred, he grow up watching us and supported us. Hes a Geordie through and through hes like John Terry he wears his heart on his sleeve. 

It has to be said hes a great actor
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vl3HnU0HOhk&feature=related

As for Smith being captain is a disgrace, just shows that Sam is willing to give the armband to any Tom, Dick or Harry. He comes in during the summer and already hes gonna be given the chance of captianing the side that is just as stupid as giving the armband to Geremi. They don't know what its like to wear the armband they have no heart for the Black and White. I'd be a better captian than them atleast I'd know what the properties are to be given the armband. I grew up watching Newcastle fail to win anything, I saw my team lose 2 finals in 2 years. I cried myself to sleep both times but still got up to welcome home the troopers and follow the bus around Newcastle and get lost on both occasions. Saying that about those 2 ATM no Toon player deserves to wear the shirt. I say sell the lot apart from Taylor, Emre, N'zogbia, Milner, Butt, Beye and for some reason I kinda like Enrique.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The reason Newcastle suck so much, is because they have no creativity and Mark Viduka is useless, old, slow and unfit and Alan Smith cannot finish for shit. When those two play up front and Martins is on the bench, of course you're gonna struggle badly.

Plus, playing Barton > Emre is laughable. When is Big Sam gonna learn that trying to get Newcastle to play like Bolton isn't gonna cut it at Toonside...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The reason Newcastle suck so much is because Sam goes out of his way to play people out of position and their defence is woeful.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Big Vuka may be a tad lazy, but he's quality. Good touch, good in the air, lethal in the box, but yeah he doesn't do his running and sparingly gets into good positions. Still better than Smith imo. If only Newcastle could combine the best qualities of Smith with the best qualities of Viduka, and make one supremely awesome player and play them along side Martins :side:

I'll be interested to see who Newcastle play on the left wing out of Zoggers and Duff. The Toon's stand-out player of the season, or an accomplished player like Duff, hard choice imo. Sam will probably play Duff on the wing and Zoggers in full-back, or something stupid like that. Although Zoggers and Beye would be a pretty awesome full-back duo due to how attacking they are. It could work, but I simply wouldn't trust Nicky Butt to do a good enough holding job to make it happen.

Also, I don't buy that Sam is trying to make Newcastle Bolton. If so he'd play Smith up front every game to be a battering ramp just like Kevin Davies was. For the most part Newcastle have played some good football this season, they've just been let down by their defence, and a bit of quality in and lack of innovation from the centre of the park, and final balls in the box too. I've noticed that Milner has nearly lost his ability to cross a ball this season, and Zoggers is average for the most part, but every so often he'll put in a delightful ball, and no one is expecting it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He needs to buy defenders, another striker, and another winger.

Milner does the job on the wing, but like you said, can't really deliver a consistent cross, Nzogbia has played LB alot of the time, and gets forward but doesn't really make anything happen.

Having Duff back will be a bonus, but he can't make a big difference if they continue to let in pathetic goals & make mistakes every game.

And lately, they've played the long ball alot of the time similar to Bolton, & just let Viduka try and get on the end of it, at Bolton it was Davies.
Not all the time, but the last few games I've definetly saw long ball being played alot.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Given
Cacapa Taylor Rozehnal
Butt Faye
Milner N'zogbia
Emre
Martins Owen​
That would be our best team when players are fully fit. Just shows you how shite Sam really is. He had millions to spend, but didn't use it. I hate him more than any other manager, as soon as he was annonounced I wasn't please. I hate his tactics, I hate the players he choices, I hate the way he chews, I hate the way he walks, I hate the way he sits in the stands like a puff on his walkie talkie, I hate his fat ugly face, I hate everything about him I hope he dies. I normally back our manages as much as I can but Sam at no point even half won me over. 
*PLAY EMRE + STOP PLAYING CHARLES AT LEFT BACK + SELL PLAYERS AND BRING IN SOME DECENT PLAYERS FFS*
_MIKE ASHLEY:_*BRING BACK BOBBY!!!*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sam is so stupid that in his attempt to gain popularity by wearing black and white ties and scarves, he fails to realise that the other side of his 'Newcastle' scarf is red and white, the colours of their rivals Sunderland. I find that funny.

Also, I think Alan Smith's recent appointment as captain may have more to do with Newcastle's chairman Mike Ashley, as he has Smith on the back of his jersey and he is a big fan of Smith. So I wouldn't blame Sam on this one.

Also, I'm really unsure of how Newcastle should line-up when everyone is fully fit, because they have a lot of talented players, but I'd say it should consist the following names: Given, Beye, Taylor, Milner, N'Zogbia, Duff, Emre, Viduka, Martins.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

totti10 said:


> Given
> Cacapa Taylor Rozehnal
> Butt Faye
> Milner N'zogbia
> ...


You'd get destroyed every week playing that formation.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think that we are that poor at defending we should just try and out score our oppositon. I don't think we will lose every game, 1 decent defender and 2 pretty poor ones and 2 holding midfielders. The only problem being Milner + Nzog would have to run there balls off, but I'd rather lose trying to win than trying to win without a push. It showed against Wigan 1-0 down instead of pushing and tossing the kitchen sink we didn't really attept it was asif we were content with a 1-0 lose whilst I'd prefer to lose 2-0 and push, than 1-0 and sit back. Although I only like that formation 'cause it tends to work for me on Football Manager + PES.

*Destiny*

I don't think Duff has done enough to even be considered to start game and Viduka is not my cup of tea.

Also Mike Ashley isn't the chairman hes just the Owner hes got a little bitch to do that job for him.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I really doubt you will score out opponents, because you don't exactly score many goals anyway.

If you don't start Duff against Chelsea i'll be very suprised, when he came on against Derby he gave you something different on the left, he may not have the same pace as a few years ago, but he can run at defenders and take them on.

You should definetly play Emre, and not play Nzogbia at the back, it's pretty laughable doing that.

Edit ;



> *Skysports.com* Former Blackburn boss Roy Hodgson has been named as the new Fulham manager.
> 
> Fulham were keen to make a swift appointment and John Collins had been tipped to take the reins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If Allardyce wanted to win games he'd play this team or something along the lines of...

*Given

Geremi Rozenhal Taylor Enrique

Milner Butt Emre Duff

Martins Owen*​
***

I think that could work for them, but they need to buy someone else to replace Butt who's got a real creative spark in them because they lack it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It's a shame that the matches in Australia start at 2am.

West Ham vs Man United is the feature match and there's a choice of 4 matches. Chelsea vs Newcastle, Portsmouth vs Middlesborough, Tottenham vs Reading, Sunderland vs Bolton.

I wouldn't mind interchanging between West Ham vs Man United, Tottenham vs Reading and Chelsea vs Newcastle.

Arsenal vs Everton is on at 4am. 

>_>

Might stay up, might not.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I'm pulling an all nighter, it'll worth it imo because I really can see Everton taking more points from Arsenal. I think we'll beat West Ham but it won't be as easy to break their defence as Rooney, Saha & Ronaldo did against Sunderland last week.

Chelsea/Newcastle will be alright and I'm expecting Spurs/Reading to be a goal fest.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm pulling an all nighter on Sunday for the Liverpool game. Then sleeping all day Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol. 

I'm really hoping Everton get something, i'm staying positive, come on Yak. :side:

West Ham & Utd will be tight, but I can see us edging it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I might pull an all nighter tonight, might miss the Everton vs Arsenal game though. Not entirely sure what I'm doing yet.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm pulling it. And I too an quite sure Everton will get something against Arsenal. They never fail to score at Goodison, and we've looked a bit flat at the front recently, and Lescott will be able to match the physicality of Adebayor, and Yobo is pace. Lee Carsley has also been in good nick recently too.

I'll be watching the West Ham v United match, because I feel the Hammers may just give United a game, but considering how bad their home form is, I doubt they'll get a result.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't know if I can pull it. I went to a dance party last night (Submission, under 18's) and I went crazy and picked up a few girls too. Went to bed at 2am, woke up at 1130am. It's now 230pm, I can hardly walk around or anything, staying up till 6am is a big task. >_>


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Novus Destiny said:


> I'm pulling it. And I too an quite sure Everton will get something against Arsenal. They never fail to score at Goodison, and we've looked a bit flat at the front recently, and Lescott will be able to match the physicality of Adebayor, and Yobo is pace. Lee Carsley has also been in good nick recently too.
> 
> I'll be watching the West Ham v United match, because I feel the Hammers may just give United a game, but considering how bad their home form is, I doubt they'll get a result.


Honestly Arsenal haven't looked anything special since Cesc was injured. You've been quite lucky with a few games recently and playing poorly, no where near what Arsenal are capable of. Plus having a 4-5-1 with Eboue on the right wing is laughable. And Hleb supporting Adebayor is poor too, he's not that kind of player, he's better as an out and out winger.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> I don't know if I can pull it. I went to a dance party last night (Submission, under 18's) and I went crazy and *picked up a few girls too*. Went to bed at 2am, woke up at 1130am. It's now 230pm, I can hardly walk around or anything, staying up till 6am is a big task. >_>


You could have AIDS.

I've got to pull two all nighters in three days.

:hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nah man, no aids. 

I might be doing the same (2 all nighters in 3 days)


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll probably watch the early championship game and two premier league fixtures but I doubt I'll watch the 3rd. Still really annoyed that The Villa vs Wigan game isn't televised yet Sunderland vs Bolton and Tottenham vs Reading are.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tottenham vs Reading sounds better than Villa vs Wigan, but not Sunderland vs Bolton. That'll be one stale game imo.

We've got the Coca Cola Championship on @ midnight before the EPL. Who's playing in the CCC game?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Sheff Utd vs Crystal Palace

I like watching Championship games, as the ones televised are usually pretty good. Pity the jobber championship team I support hasn't been on in a while. Burnley are pretty awesome though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Should be an okay match between Crystal Palace and Sheff Utd.

I take it your a Villa fan Bouma? 

I'm still unsure of what I'm doing tonight/morning with the EPL.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Renegade™;5239920 said:


> Honestly Arsenal haven't looked anything special since Cesc was injured. You've been quite lucky with a few games recently and playing poorly, no where near what Arsenal are capable of. Plus having a 4-5-1 with Eboue on the right wing is laughable. And Hleb supporting Adebayor is poor too, he's not that kind of player, he's better as an out and out winger.


Hleb made a name for himself in the Bundesliga by playing in a central role, and I think his performances there for Arsenal have been top class, the only problem is back in Germany, he was playing in the hole behind two strikers rather than just one, so all he had to do was create rather than get on the end of things, and when he plays in that role, it puts too much emphasis on Adebayor, which is fine against weaker teams, but when we're against a good side, he really has to perform for us to get a result. So I much prefer van Persie in that role because he can get on the end of things as well as create, then naturally play Hleb out wide..

With Hleb, he's very versatile and can play anywhere in midfield, as long as he's given a bit of freedom. Also, even when he plays on the right, I'd hardly say he plays as an out and out winger.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's been converted towards that until now by Wenger though. I know he used to play as an AM back in the Bundesliga, but his time at Arsenal he's been widely used as a right winger until now. Just play Eduardo or Bentdner with Adebayor or even Walcott, not that garbage Eboue on the right wing. Hleb > Eboue without a doubt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eboue needs to retire, I hate him far too much.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Hleb > Eboue without a doubt.


That was never in question really, but I do somewhat doubt whether Bendtner could do a job just yet. Eduardo has had his chances, but yeah, I'd too be inclined to start him over Eboue. 

I really don't like Eboue either; he's a dirty players, and just not that good. Although to his credit, he did break John Terry's foot which deserves a bit of respect imo.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> That was never in question really, but I do somewhat doubt whether Bendtner could do a job just yet. Eduardo has had his chances, but yeah, I'd too be inclined to start him over Eboue.
> 
> I really don't like Eboue either; he's a dirty players, and just not that good. Although to his credit, he did break John Terry's foot which deserves a bit of respect imo.


Eboue's awesome, although certainly a rough player and arguably bordering on thuggery. Chances are I'd probably hate him if he injured a Villa player but there is no way that the claims that he 'intentionally' tried to injure Terry are true. I was just reading a thing on Sky Sports about whether punishments for dangerous two footed challenges should be more harshly treated. After seeing potentially career ending tackles from the likes of Carvalho and Crouch which are just downright dangerous i think perhaps extended bans could be an option. Hopefully Reo Coker doesn't get to carried away... although I enjoy watching him play such is his style. 

I only just noticed Arsenal are playing Burnley at Turf Moor. Good lucky Steve, Arsenal will certainly need it for where they're going, its like a fortress.... Although I describe Pride Park as a fortress so it might not say much.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I honestly think there is a good chance we could field our second string and lose that match. People think our second string is better than it actually is. We shouldn't lose, but it's certainly not unthinkable.



> Hopefully Reo Coker doesn't get to carried away... although I enjoy watching him play such is his style.


Reo-Coker rarely gets booked for bad challenges or being late, it's most for him getting near double figures in niggling fouls. As most managers will say, 'good yellow cards'.



> Chances are I'd probably hate him if he injured a Villa player but there is no way that the claims that he 'intentionally' tried to injure Terry are true.


OF course it wasn't intentional, whichever Chelsea jobber claimed it was is just reacting stupidly because their chances of regaining 'their' Premier League title is as good as gone. Also, fuck Carew for injuring Hleb.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> I honestly think there is a good chance we could field our second string and lose that match. People think our second string is better than it actually is. We shouldn't lose, but it's certainly not unthinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> Reo-Coker rarely gets booked for bad challenges or being late, its most for him getting near double figures in niggling fouls. As most managers will say, 'good yellow cards'.


He is pretty good at fouling tbh. I honestly don't know what we'd do without Reo Coker, his defensive play allows Laursen to get forward with his surging runs, and as you know we have trouble scoring without the great Dane.

Turf Moor is located within this fortress, yeh and that's Burnley below it. I would post a picture of Pride Park but its impossible to actually get near enough and take a picture without risking your life.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Change rooms look stylish.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Burnley's home form in the Championship: 2 wins, 6 draws, 4 losses, 15 goals for, 18 goals against.

That actually fills me with a but of confidence 

The real fortress in the Football league is Portman Road, in Ipswich. And no, that's not a pun, nor is it a palindrome. They are undefeated there and are yet to get an away win.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd mark if that was there home ground. And each time they lost, the team would be rolled down the cliff.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Eboue's awesome, although certainly a rough player and arguably bordering on thuggery. Chances are I'd probably hate him if he injured a Villa player but there is no way that the claims that he 'intentionally' tried to injure Terry are true. I was just reading a thing on Sky Sports about whether punishments for dangerous two footed challenges should be more harshly treated. After seeing potentially career ending tackles from the likes of Carvalho and Crouch which are just downright dangerous i think perhaps extended bans could be an option. Hopefully Reo Coker doesn't get to carried away... although I enjoy watching him play such is his style.
> 
> I only just noticed Arsenal are playing Burnley at Turf Moor. Good lucky Steve, Arsenal will certainly need it for where they're going, its like a fortress.... Although I describe Pride Park as a fortress so it might not say much.


Please tell me you didn't just call Turd Moor a fortress? Burnley's ground is quiet as fuck unless their is a big number of away fans.

LOL @ Ipswich, they might win at home, but the stadium is without doubt the quitest in the Championship. Best home fans in the Championship are probabaly Plymouth.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Please tell me you didn't just call Turd Moor a fortress? Burnley's ground is quiet as fuck unless their is a big number of away fans.


It's an inside joke me and Destiny have had for ages, plus who says a fortress needs to be loud?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ono at no Rooney, at least Ronny is starting though. Eh I hope we win. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What's your starting lineup?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Who's playing up front instead of Rooney?

Off topic, but my days I can't be bothered going Deepdale, it's freezing outside.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha/Tevez. Rooney not even being on the bench is a stupid risk that better pay off.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm nervous now with no Rooney, I feel this move may upset the flow of our play. I'm not confident with Saha/Tevez at all, and Rooney not even making the bench is crazy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a much tougher game than Sunderland and Birmingham, so no Rooney who was so impressive on Wednesday, is frankly bizarre and stupid. I just hope it works out.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I have an odd feeling that Super Anderson will get on the score sheet today, after all he is due a goal :side:

With West Ham's home form, I still think United will get the result, even if it's not too convincing. Even if Rooney isn't playing, Saha/Tevez is still a far cry from Carton Cole/Ashton.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope Rooney isn't injured or anything.



> West Ham: Green, Neill (c), Upson, Spector, McCartney, Solano, Noble, Mullins, Parker, Ljungberg, Cole
> Subs: Wright, Pantsil, Ferdinand, Ashton, Camara


4-5-1 for West Ham it seems.

I also lol'd at this on BBC:



> 1423: "WHAT'S WRONG WITH ROONEY JONATHAN?!!!!!"
> mdfactor on 606
> Join the debate on 606
> 
> OH MY GOD I DON'T KNOW MDFACTOR, I'LL TELL YOU AS SOON AS I FIND OUT.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson isn't even in the 16 I don't think.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No Rooney, not even on the bench? Saha/Tevez is not as good a combo as Saha/Rooney and Rooney/Tevez. Really, a strange choice from Fergie. I still think Tevez is gonna try and over do it, and hence lose the ball around 200 times today...

Atleast Saha and Tevez both can score at any level, and Ronnie is there too.

What about Super Anderson?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani and Anderson on the bench, that's pretty badass. 

Nani was so good midweek, he could easily come on and make an impact.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

We have Ronny guys, we might be alright.

Super Anderson wont score today, he's saving his goal for the Champions League Final.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmm. So I guess it's Hargreaves/Carrick in the central mid area then?

What about the backline?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

You know that if anyone's sent on as an impact player, it'll be O'Shea :side:


Fletcher/Hargreaves in the middle, not bad, would have preferred Anderson but what ever. I expect us to win.

Chelsea leave out Cech and Shevchenko.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hopeful we'll win, but Saha/Tevez hasn't looked good when they've played together before. Hopefully Giggs has a good game and can make an impact.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Saha/Tevez hasn't looked good because Tevez doesn't give Louis the best service. Carlos always tries to overdo the simple, it's terribly frustrating. That being said, at the time Saha/Tevez was last tried, Saha hadn't bagged a double a few days earlier and Tevez hadn't really found his scoring shoes, unlike the last few games against Liverpool, Derby etc.

I'm thinking 2-0 or 3-1/3-0 at the very most. Don't think we'll concede, but then again we do have Kusczak in goals. A real horror show waiting to happen imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A win will do, I'll take 1-0 in the last minute, just want to get through the next two games with 6 points and top of the league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ True that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> You know that if anyone's sent on as an impact player, it'll be O'Shea :side:
> 
> 
> Fletcher/Hargreaves in the middle, not bad, would have preferred Anderson but what ever. I expect us to win.
> ...


Shev's injured. Another problem for Chelsea, he looked good last week.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sucks for Sheva, but I do lol at Chelsea. Money can't buy you fitness.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL at dropping Cech, despite the recent mistakes he should really be considered 'undroppable' imo. Hopefully that decision may cause Chelsea to fall further behind.

Unlucky about Shev. Looks as though Scott Sinclair may have to start alongside Kalou :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KEIRAN RICHARDSON STARTS FOR SUNDERLAND TODAY~!!11111111!



I marked.

I also mark for the amount of ex-United players Sunderland have in their squad. Yorke, Cole, Richardson, Miller (why did we ever sign him )

Edit - Higginbotham too


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Hilario

Belletti - Alex - Tal - Bridge

Mikel - Essien - Ballack

SWP - Kalou - J.Cole*

Not a bad team...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I LOL'd. I still think they'll win though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

SWP/Kalou/Cole makes me laugh because they're all really small.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's a more than solid team. I expect them to win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The battle between Alex and Viduka will be interesting. Alex could probably play Dukes position better than him imo


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Duke's not playing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got a baaaaad feeling about today.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Viduka's on the bench, and I believe Martins plays for Newcastle today, him and Smith will tear Chelsea apart.



> Carlos Tevez gets a rapturous ovation from the West Ham fans and he acknowledges their acclaim.


Good to see that. 

I'm shitting myself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

West Ham fans are now booing Tevez, only a handful, but what morons.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rooney's out with a virus, as is Carrick.



> 1442: Wayne Rooney, I can confirm, has a virus - probably the same one that has ruled Michael Carrick out of the trip to Upton Park too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're lucky to be level, two great chances for West Ham that they didn't take.

Kinda bricking it, think it might be one of those days for us.

Ronaldo, you're so fucking dull.

18th of the season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaldo's shite, best player in the world my arse, never fucking scores for us, is shite in the air too.




:hb

He's a machine, he's such an invaluable asset to have.

Edit - Sunderland up 1-0, KIERAN RICHARDDDDSSSONNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Carew's picked up a knock already and been subbed off, great.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Awwwwww

Ronaldo sux 

Martins should have scored for Newcastle, but lost his pace


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great running from Ronny, great ball in from Giggs and a cool calm header to finish it off, he sucks.

Still need another, quickly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I marked for Richardson scoring against Bolton, what a player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Always was an amazing player. :lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Streams for today's games - http://www.myp2p.eu/competition.php?competitionid=&part=sports&discipline=football


You'll need to click the TV icon on the right of the match to get the links, you'll also need the software. I'm watching United on Sopcast on the channel 'YES', and it's good quality.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah old news.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah old news.


Yeah I know, just thought I'd post it anyway if anyone wanted it.

Chelsea winning 1-0, Essien scored.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't really be bothered with streams at the moment, happy with 5Live, at least it's not behind. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

True, I've been using 5live most of this season for when I can't watch, this is the first time since pre-season I've used a stream. Takes a bit of effort usually to find a decent channel.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep, plus since I got my new PC, I'm trying not to put any dodgy software on there that could or might fuck it up. :$


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Yep, plus since I got my new PC, I'm trying not to put any dodgy software on there that could or might fuck it up. :$


wonder what have been the reaction if i went off topic like this


man united need a one more goal to make sure of the win hopefully it will come soon


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

New news to me, thx2Enigma.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rising said:


> wonder what have been the reaction if i went off topic like this
> 
> 
> man united need a one more goal to make sure of the win hopefully it will come soon


You'd get no reaction because you sir, are a jobber. 

:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Happy to get to halftime ahead, not totally deserved, but we've played well. 

1-0 isn't the best of leads though, and I can see the Hammers creating plenty more chances in the second half.

I won't be able to relax untill we get a second.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rising said:


> wonder what have been the reaction if i went off topic like this
> 
> 
> man united need a one more goal to make sure of the win hopefully it will come soon


Hardly off-topic, it was one post about the subject we were talking about. Wasn't like it was going to turn into a massive discussion, and it happens all the time anyway.


Gonna be a nervous second half, especially if West Ham bring on Ashton and play with 2 up front.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

West Ham were simply missing someone who could finish, bring on Ashton and we're going to have a lot more trouble.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the streams link Enigma. 

We definetly need another goal, really can't be 1-0 up with 10 minutes to go.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I expect Anderson will come on sooner rather than later, and change things around a bit.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

KME said:


> You'd get no reaction because you sir, are a jobber.
> 
> :hb


I marked for you calling him Sir first.

Solid work.

I can see West Ham nicking one early in the second half, and Mna U rallying late and knocking two in.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can see it finishing 2-0 to United. Tevez scoring late.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I expect Anderson will come on sooner rather than later, and change things around a bit.


I expect not, Fletcher did well, if anyones to come on it might be Nani, if we let one in and need a goal.

Thinking we'll need a second if we are to win this, can't see West Ham not scoring.


Nicky Butt and Newcastle score 1-1. That won't last.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope we don't just sit back, I want to see adventure. COM'ON Butt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've changed our formation and don't look all that great, getting pretty nervous that we won't win this, unless we can take some control.

Tevez comes off for Anderson, which means Fergie just wants us to defend, which makes me even more nervous.

Pentalty! Come on Ronny...Come on Ronny...Please.

I don't fucking believe it.

We're not going to win it, that's pretty much sealed it. I'm in shock.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronny misses a penalty?


Fuck.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What the fuck was that? He never misses, ever. What a dreadful pen too, straight wide.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just bizarre, never seen him miss a penatly, he looked so calm, but that was awful.

I'm really shitting myself now.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bugger.

Still think we will win now, that miss will make Ronaldo go mega mode.

Sounds like an awesome Spurs game, 4-3 to Reading.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just sitting here like 'wtf', he's human after all, but really can't believe it.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Hardly off-topic, it was one post about the subject we were talking about. Wasn't like it was going to turn into a massive discussion, and it happens all the time anyway.


ya i was referring role model who saying don't do that don't do this . if he excepts me to stay so much on topic i am saying he should do it first(i was not referring to you or any other guys )
when i posted xyz are 1-0 up great goal by xyz he said no need for update we can see that and there some other instance when said something like that


hope united will score quickly
owen is back he replaces martins interesting see how does in this nmatch


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
That was hideous to read. 

That miss probably won't matter, I haven't heard many West Ham chances recently


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really think Ashton is going to score. 

Still in shock.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Insane game at White Hart Lane.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

4-4 just crazy. Still plenty of time as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Third 4-4 this season. Best season ever imo.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Reading scored four already and lost this season, I can see it happening again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1-1 its been coming, fuck fuck fuck. We're going to drop points and it was so obvious.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Crazy as fuck, I agree Ben, this season has been awesome so far.


Fuck 1-1


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

5-4!

Fuck me, Penalty save and the Rebound in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh we've been shitty in this second half, changed our formation, and what with Ronny missing I knew we weren't going to win this. So annoyed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

5-4 Spurs. OMFG. 

Well done Anton Ferdinand. Ronaldo will score late imo.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

WHO ARE YA! 

FUCK YES 1-1


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Tom I knew you'd show up at some point. :side:


This afternoon's been crazy, goals flying in everywhere, I can't keep up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> 5-4 Spurs. OMFG.
> 
> Well done Anton Ferdinand. *Ronaldo will score late imo*.


Not going to happen. 

That penatly miss is sadly going to cost us this.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Tom shows up now it's level loz.

I can see Spurs-Reading with a couple more yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2-1 West Ham, just pathetic, utterly pathetic.

Well done super Ron for missing the penatly.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Tbh i LOL'd when Ronaldo missed that prenalty 3yards wide. :lmao


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

2-1!

Oh dear.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FUCKING GET IN

WEST HAM ARE MY FAVORITE TEAM EVER EXCEPT LIVERPOOL OF COURSE :side: 

FUCKING MATTHEW UPSON 

6-4 SPURS, HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

*cuts self*


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

2-1 YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESs!!!1

GET IN!!111!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie fucked us over with that stupid formation change and taking Tevez off and putting Anderson on. We shut up shop far too fucking early and never looked like holding on. Moronic.

Oh and where the fuck is Rooney. 

Awful day.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

6-4 Spurs!

Farking hell, MOTD later!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Fergie fucked us over with that stupid formation change and taking Tevez off and putting Anderson on. We shut up shop far too fucking early and never looked like holding on. Moronic.
> *
> Oh and where the fuck is Rooney.
> *
> Awful day.


 He's got a virus.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

I marked so hard just then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see Arsenal finishing the day on top.

We've looked shit in the second half, all thanks to the formation change, which totally screwed us up.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I predicted the Hammers/United result hours before the matches begun.

Yahoo, things are going well, except for the referees moronic judging in the Chelski game/


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It was going so well, Chelsea were drawing and we were winning, Ronaldo scoring yet another.


Arsenal better fuck up later.


One thing's been proved though - Premiership > all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It still annoys me how naive Fergie still can be with his tactics.

But if Ron had finished this game would be all over.....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Terrible decision. 

LOL @ Kalou scoring :lmao

Great day apart from Chelsea winning, hopefully Everton get something from Arsenal, but I doubt it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Excuses excuses ben


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Totally opened up the title race this.

It was always going to be a hard game, but Fergie didn't help at all with his utterly bizarre tactics.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It still annoys me how naive Fergie still can be with his tactics.
> 
> But if Ron had finished this game would be all over.....


Agreed, for all his experience, and for all the times this has happened, you'd think he'd learn. 


We'll be 2 points behind if the Arse win, which isn't a mountain to climb, but it's a damn shame. It's gonna be a hell of a title run in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At halftime we're weren't sailing, but we weren't struggling. The second half we have been on the back foot the whole time, just awful.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Great stuff imho.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well if Everton win which is a big if, it's still a big chance missed, but it won't be so bad.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd take a draw later, will keep us level. I don't see Everton winning, but a draw is very possible.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Game Over. Fuck.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Full time, 2-1
Im stoked tbh.

3 straight wins in a row against United


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If it was anyone else I'd be really really angry for the penatly miss, but Ronny's done so much, he was bound to slip up sooner or later, wish it didn't come in such a big moment, but meh he'll be back and so will we.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FOREVER BLOWING BUBBLES

What a team. 

Shame Everton will fuck a pretty good day up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll still win the title, but this wasn't the smartest moment to drop points.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm forever blowing bubbles,
Pretty bubbles in the air.
They fly so high, nearly reach the sky,
And like my dreams they fade and die.
Fortune's always hiding,
I've looked everywhere...
I'm forever blowing bubbles,
pretty bubbles in the air.

:hb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't see why Everton can't beat us. Of all the places to visit outside the big four, Goodison Park is probably the hardest place to get a result. Everton are almost an ideal side to get a result against us too, as they play with clever movement which gets the better of our defence who are known more for their pace and strength rather than their footballing brains. Also, I'm quite frankly scared of the duo of Carsley and Cahill.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal are dropping loads of players for some reason, giving the kids a push.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bit odd that they've done that, good chance that they'll slip up hopefully.



xTOMx said:


> I'm forever blowing bubbles,
> Pretty bubbles in the air.
> They fly so high, nearly reach the sky,
> And like my dreams they fade and die.
> ...


GTFO.


You're going down anyway. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What a shitty game we played. Tevez was poor the entire game, having no Rooney to replace him sucked. Fletcher had a terrible lapse in marking Anton, Giggs was utter poo especially when he tried to turn and beat players, he got owned 90% of the time. Saha couldn't win a ball against two defenders all night really it was silly the amount of long balls we tried that were wasted into open space. And Ronnie was way too quiet. I feel sorry for him missing the penalty. Really do.

West Ham on the balance of play deserve the win, but they would never have scored off anything other than set pieces which pisses me off our marking was so poor. But that's all Curb's wanted, balls in the air and he got them.

Hopefully we rebound and put in a good display against Birmingham. Because today, we were awful.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why are so many people being rested? This is the bloody period where you DON'T rest people.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™;5241135 said:


> What a shitty game we played. Tevez was poor the entire game, having no Rooney to replace him sucked. Fletcher had a terrible lapse in marking Anton, Giggs was utter poo especially when he tried to turn and beat players, he got owned 90% of the time. Saha couldn't win a ball against two defenders all night really it was silly the amount of long balls we tried that were wasted into open space. And Ronnie was way too quiet. I feel sorry for him missing the penalty. Really do.
> 
> West Ham on the balance of play deserve the win, but they would never have scored off anything other than set pieces which pisses me off our marking was so poor. But that's all Curb's wanted, balls in the air and he got them.
> 
> Hopefully we rebound and put in a good display against Birmingham. Because today, we were awful.


No mentioned on the actual reason we lost? The change of formation, which turned us into a defensive joke for the second half which fucked up our play, with guys out of position and looking lost. Just horrible.

We'll thrash Birmingham after this.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> What a shitty game we played. Tevez was poor the entire game, having no Rooney to replace him sucked. Fletcher had a terrible lapse in marking Anton, Giggs was utter poo especially when he tried to turn and beat players, he got owned 90% of the time. Saha couldn't win a ball against two defenders all night really it was silly the amount of long balls we tried that were wasted into open space. And Ronnie was way too quiet. I feel sorry for him missing the penalty. Really do.
> 
> West Ham on the balance of play deserve the win, but they would never have scored off anything other than set pieces which pisses me off our marking was so poor. But that's all Curb's wanted, balls in the air and he got them.
> 
> Hopefully we rebound and put in a good display against Birmingham. Because today, we were awful.


You hate on Tevez too much.

Tevez usually links up with Rooney well, we've seen before that him and Saha aren't the best, and they clearly didn't offer each other what they offer when Rooney's with either of them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Yeah I dunno why Fergie thought taking off Tevez for another mid would've helped. tbh Fletcher should've gone off first for Anderson because we needed two guys up front, not one.

West Ham did what Pompey did against Arsenal the other day, stacked in defense. It's the new way to defend against Man Utd and Arsenal, really irritating.

We better hammer Birmingham and hopefully Rooney will be back...

I don't mind Tevez but he irritates many Man Utd fans so much coz he gives the ball away and ruins promising situations and tries to do it all himself. There were times in the first half where it just needed a simple ball for Saha or Ronaldo and we may have had a chance, instead Tevez tried to be classy, and got owned.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gotta laugh at West 'only put in any effort against the big teams' Ham. 

Horrible team and horrible fans.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd mark if they managed to do the double over Man Utd again. At least Arsenal somewhat laid our awful record against the Hammers to rest winning 1-0 at Upton Park, although not very convincingly it must be said.

Also, I would have much preferred Anton's goal if he had have out jumped Rio. That would have been quite markworthy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't see Tevez as irritating at all, and I know a lot of people (including people on here) who feel the same way. He plays some fantastic football, he's a good finisher and he plays well in the team. He might overdo stuff sometimes, but so do many other players. Ronaldo used to, but he's settled down and matured, I'm sure Tevez will do the same.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I love them personally, Ben .


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Gotta laugh at West 'only put in any effort against the big teams' Ham.
> 
> Horrible team and horrible fans.



Yah. The way they played today was very one dimensional, but thanks to lacky marking from Fletcher, they got the win. Solano was good in the first half though, not bad for 33.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I don't see Tevez as irritating at all, and I know a lot of people (including people on here) who feel the same way. He plays some fantastic football, he's a good finisher and he plays well in the team. He might overdo stuff sometimes, but so do many other players. Ronaldo used to, but he's settled down and matured, I'm sure Tevez will do the same.


Yep, he takes forever to pass the ball often and it's annoying, but he offers more than Saha, who only ever looks good when playing with Rooney.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Go away Ben. Your just bitter you lost.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Solano has been class for most of the season, I still rate him highly. Just wish he didn't bail from Villa and go back to Newcastle a couple of seasons back, especially considering we haven't scored off set pieces for ages until the likes of Maloney came along, I know Gardner has scored two but he isn't exactly a dead ball specialist.  Hit and hope ftw!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've always liked Solano. I've always been a mark for good wingers who lack pace (except for Beckham :side. Good experienced player with great feet and even better delivery. West Ham's Giggs sorta.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Yep, he takes forever to pass the ball often and it's annoying, but he offers more than Saha, who only ever looks good when playing with Rooney.


That's because Tevez's service for Saha is horrible. Tevez would rather lose the ball trying to circle around 3 defenders than do the proper pass.

And lol @ Chelsea having the ref in their pocket again at Stamford Bridge. Pathetic to see that goal given, Kalou was offside easily.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ LOL Saha isn't capable of creating something for himself then? You have to blame Tevez?

Solano has been great for them, their great fans booing him at the start of the season was really smart seeing as he's been one of their best players this season.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

West Ham fans booed Solano? Idiots...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Ham fans are nearly as rash as the Jordies. And we all know how pathetic they can be...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why is it that no one, Sky or the BBC, is saying Rooney had a virus? Where's the source for that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rooney and Carrick both had it apparently. I heard it on Fox, but no source...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I got it from the BBC score thing on the website, but 5Live said he was rested, which IMO would just be crazy.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Renegade™;5241198 said:


> West Ham fans are nearly as rash as the Jordies. And we all know how pathetic they can be...


Theres a huge difference between a West ham fan and a Geordie, we love football and have a brain ceil...well part of one anyways. Whilst West Ham fans are idoits, once I went to watch a match down there and they assumed cause I was from Newcastle I was like Billy Elliot.  Dense fuckas.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's just strange, I'd think that would be mentioned if they were ill, it usually always is, but all they are saying is Fergie left them out of the 16.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't hear it on Sky either, so I just assumed Rooney was rested for some strange reason.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If it turns out Rooney was simply rested for such a hard game with Birmingham at home next, I'm really going to be pissed.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It would be very odd for them to be rested, especially Rooney, so all I can think of is that they did indeed have a virus, or some other personal issue (which would be a bit odd for both of them to have one), or they're injured. 

I hope they weren't left out for something like a falling out or anything, but that would also be odd.


In conclusion, I have no fucking clue what I'm on about.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Still can't believe he missed....


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

I love how all of a sudden our club and fans are scum in all these Man Utd supporters eyes. Classy in defeat.  

2 fucking 1 deal with it. We destroyed the league leaders today. 

FOREVER BLOWING BUBBLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MBL said:


> I love how all of a sudden our club and fans are scum in all these Man Utd supporters eyes. Classy in defeat.
> 
> 2 fucking 1 deal with it. We destroyed the league leaders today.
> 
> FOREVER BLOWING BUBBLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your team is still shite, and only ever seem to play well against the big clubs. 



That is all. :hb


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe it's a sign that we belong with the big clubs. :hb


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry, still midtable for you i'm afraid.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

UEFA Cup place is a realistic target IMO.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MBL said:


> Maybe it's a sign that we belong with the big clubs. :hb


:lmao

What are you on? 


Still can't find anything about Rooney, though on ManUtd.com, there's a pre-match article saying Fergie will 'freshen things up a bit'. Should have taken that as a warning.


Edit - CAHILLLLLLLLLL YOU MOTHER FUCKING LEGEND


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Come on Everton, good start 1-0. But I just hope they don't sit back.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm just hoping Everton get something out of the game, if its a draw we're level on points with Arsenal.

But yeah, I hope Arsenal don't get a goal anytime soon whilst Everton are sitting back, otherwise you don't know what will happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right so Rooney and Carrick were ill, confirmed by Fergie, to Curbs and then told to the BBC.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Just came back home and i realise West Ham won i was overjoyed. Then realistaion sank in the form of everton being 1-0 up. Everton are playing superbly and are very solid in defence. If we have any chane of coming back we need to start creating chances.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton needed to get a second, I've got a horrible feeling Arsenal will win this, but hopefully Everton can hold on or at least get a draw.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

1-1 Eduardo with the goal, saw that coming sadly. Probably will get one or two more now.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

YES!!!! Eduardo scores

Hope this is a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

The worst thing Everton could of done, concede an early goal.



> 1-1 Eduardo with the goal, saw that coming sadly. Probably will get one or two more now.


You called it - 1-2.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal lead, so predictable and Everton only have themselves to blame.

They are top the league, said they are top the league. :sad:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Eduardo again, 2-1. Got to be over now, don't see Everton getting back in it.

He's been a good signing for Arsenal, decent player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Yak should have scored a few moments before the goal, typical Arsenal to go and score.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Eduardo hasn't really been given a chance as Arsenal have been playing 1 upfront lately, but he really doesn't miss infront of goal.

Hoping Everton get back in it, but it doesn't look likely now.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Eduardo You beauty  2-1

We shouldn't get complacent and get lazy or everton will pull one back. Tbh i don't think i've seen eduardo miss a one on one chance while he's been with arsenal.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Everton have a chance to equalise against 10 men, still think Arsenal will hold on.

Adebayor, game over.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Great play by Yobo and Howard. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just horrible defending from Everton in the second half, second week in a row that a horror show at the back has let them down.

So we go back to chasing Arsenal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't mind chasing, so long as the gap stays small.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Unfortunetly, credit to Arsenal though, they did come out second half much improved and managed to go ahead.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton only have themselves to blame, should have killed them off in the first half, and then they've been terrible at the back this half.

But yeah Arsenal have done well, but they've had some luck in front of goal.

Horrible day it has to be said.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Very much so, hopefully next week will be better, well I expect it to be.

4-1. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm expecting us to batter Birmingham, I expected that before today, but I'm even more sure of it now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I know this is off-topic, but http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...up-discussion-thread-07-08-a.html#post5241536


Didn't expect 4 goals from Arsenal tbh, but meh. Long way to go yet.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Everton were the architects of their own downfall. They were winning the midfield battle for nearly the entirety of the match, but defensive lapses badly cost them. Awful game for Bendtner too I might add, just when I praise him for being a mature and intelligent player, he fails to clear a simple ball, argues himself into the book, and gets himself sent off literally seconds before he was about to be subbed off.

Well I'm just glad we got the three points, and that Eduardo happened to be on the field to feed off those mistakes by Everton. Other than him, no Arsenal player who started really had an encouraging performance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't believe how tight it is between the top 3, not nice viewing.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Brilliant result for us. I didn't expect arsenal to win 4-1 but thats football for you. I agree with all of Novus Destiny's comments and i expect this to be a confidence booster for us. Top of the table again 

EDIT: MOTD is going to be brilliant. 51 goals scored just today. This should make some nice viewing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Liverpool win their two games in hand, and get a decent run going, the title race will be immense, although very heart throbbing. I still can't see Chelsea catching up really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea were lucky today, and when they lose all those players it's going to be very testing. Liverpool still have a lot to do, and I'm not convinced by them still.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't see Liverpool & Chelsea keeping up, no matter what anyone says, just my opinion, I may be wrong.

It really should be good though, todays results opened it all up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at everytime we lose, our fans on 606 saying we should never have sold Ruud, did they watch us last season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd fancy Liverpool to win the league much more than I would Chelsea, but as it currently stands, I'd give United a 70% chance of retaining the league. No one in their right mind doubts the gulf in quality between the two sides, and then it's simply a matter of when Arsenal's bad run comes, and how bad it is.

EDIT - I still don't think Ruud is that good, even after all his goals for Madrid. Top quality finisher, but that's really all you'll get from him. Adebayor > Ruud, imo.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I just don't see Arsenal's side lasting the whole way through maintaining their current form. They're playing some fantastic stuff, but I don't believe they're a title-winning side. Not yet anyway, I think there's one or two things to be tweaked and changed. If the league was to be decided now, on form I'd say they would win it, but obviously its a long season.

United have the quality, and I'm trying not to be biased here, but I think out of the big 4 are the most likely to win the league this year, I can't see past them much. 

Chelsea won't win it I don't think. They've a good chance, but they're not the threat they were last season. Not ruling them out fully though.

Liverpool...well, Liverpool and 'Premiership Champions' shouldn't be in the same sentence, so I won't comment. :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> EDIT - I still don't think Ruud is that good, even after all his goals for Madrid. Top quality finisher, but that's really all you'll get from him. Adebayor > Ruud, imo.


That's all you really need, he showed it when he was at Utd.
You really can't complain about the amount of goals he scored.

You hardly ever get a perfect striker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll win the league, I'm still pretty sure of it, we're the best team. 

But we can't afford many more days like today, I'd say one or two at the very most, otherwise it's playing into the hands of Arsenal.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't usually come in here. But well done West Ham. I didn't think you would pull it off but congrats and  it made my day.

Up the Hammers!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Worrying first half we looked like a ghost team, second half we came out and did well eduardo with two goals is good to see hopefully wenger will start him with ade now. Bendtner's foul was pathetic should of been a straight red never mind a yellow. Good to see we are back on top still only see it as a 2 horse race though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Great day, mates. I was disappointed with the 1st half performance from Arsenal. Very lethargic, and looked like a tired side. The 2nd was the complete opposite. It really seems for the past month, Arsenal has been a side of two halves. They're immense in one half, and putrid in the other. 

The 2nd half had some nice volleys and such, and the mental breakdowns were quite helpful...however...I didn't see much in the way of Arsenal Football. The passing wasn't nearly as crisp, as 2 weeks ago against Chelsea. I chalk that up to fatigue. This team is *tired*. I'm very cautious against WHU. I'm actually hoping for a draw. 

Nice to see Eduardo do well. We could his depth at forward. We need him, and RVP.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sadly the fact West Ham will be going to Arsenal confident, will most likely be their downfall.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know what happened to Man Utd today, but lmao.

Everton/Arsenal was so funny, although rooting for Everton today, I couldn't stop laughing at their plight. The Arsenal players have made me lose alot of respect for them though, they were all very stupid.

Am I right, if we win tomorrow and our game in hand, we're only 3 points behind Man Utd?

edit: After reading back a few pages, SIR ALEX KNOWS WHAT HE'S DOING  :side:

j/k


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

And Rafa knows what his doing does he?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> And Rafa knows what his doing does he?




You obviously didn't see where I was coming from with that statement.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I atcually do.

Fergie made a rare bad decision today, & cost us the game really, as we went defensive so early on.

You were being sarcastic when you said Fergie knows what his doing, so i said Rafa doesnt, as he makes foolish decisions week in week out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste, your presence in this thread isn't helping me feel any better about today. :side:

I hope City destroy you tomorrow.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> I atcually do.
> 
> Fergie made a rare bad decision today, & cost us the game really, as we went defensive so early on.
> 
> You were being sarcastic when you said Fergie knows what his doing, so i said Rafa doesnt, as he makes foolish decisions week in week out.



  

I actually think we might beat City tomorrow, if we plant Mascha well on Elano, and Torres is in fine form.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You will beat City tomorrow, any other result would be a big surprise. Not really a discussion for me.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think they will to, sadly, can't see Vassel or Bianchi causing you a real threat.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

City away is a fucking hard trip though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah but like you said, Torres always looks like scoring atm, or are you being sarcastic again? :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Obviously Torres looks like he's going to score


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Yeah but like you said, Torres always looks like scoring atm, or are you being sarcastic again? :no:


Quit taking digs at people on here at every chance you get, its very boring.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know whether it was meant to be a dig or not, it was such a strange comment.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Can someone tell me what's up with the Super Anderson stuff. When I blew my knee out I stopped watching soccer because it depressed me since I couldn't play.

Who is this guy? I always liked keepers cause that is the position I played. I googled Super Anderson and wiki'd it, got nothing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

'Super' Anderson Luís de Abreu Oliveira, is a midfielder for Man Utd, at 19 years of age and in his first season at the club, he's quickly becoming one of the best young players in the Premier League.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

And he shits all over Gerrard imo.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Role Model said:


> 'Super' Anderson Luís de Abreu Oliveira, is a midfielder for Man Utd, at 19 years of age and in his first season at the club, he's quickly becoming one of the best young players in the Premier League.


Awesome. Thank you. That's a really long name, so no wonder an abbrevation.

I always liked Fulham, but I think McBride is probably retired now.

Though wikipedia says Kasey Keller is still on the team. That guy has to be about 80 by now, and he sucked 10 years ago.


----------



## The_Showstopper (May 21, 2004)

I'm going for a 1-1 draw in tomorrow's Man City vs. Liverpool game. Torres and Elano to score.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascherano shits all over Andersen :side:

Someone tell me how this happened:

In the Liverpool Echo, a Everpool team is made every year, based on best players in each position. I think this was the team:

Reina

Arebloa Carra Yobo Lescott

Pennant Gerrard Carsley Arteta
Cahill Torres​
HOW DID LEE FUCKING CARSLEY GET IN OVER MASCHA. NO DM IN THE WORLD SHOULD, LET ALONE LEE CARSLEY


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Quit taking digs at people on here at every chance you get, its very boring.


I'm atcually not, when I asked Ste is he being sarcastic, I meant is he being sarcastic about City being a hard away trip, not Torres being in good form, because it's obvious he is.

I'm not taking digs. :no:

Edit ; LOL at Carsley.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm confused.

Don't worry anyway, it didn't bother me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Carsley is a machine/beast/wonderkidman, I can understand it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't, he isn't that good at all.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Don't worry anyway, it didn't bother me.


I said something about Torres being in good form, then asked were you being sarcastic, but I meant to add 'Were you being sarcastic about City being a tough away trip', & apparently it was a dig.

Just thought i'd get it straight. 

Carsley can be good at times, but I don't think his good enough to be in a sort of 'dream team'. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carsely is solid, fits well in in Everton's team, but better than Mascha is laughable.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Id love to lol at United *on here* but with a tricky test tomorrow I wont, well in Upson though but dammit that Kalou goal was apparantly offside by a mile.

Also, lol @ me cheering an Everton goal :$


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL.

Spurs on MOTD now if anybody is interested. 

Who have Arsenal got next week?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Laugh it up Pool fans, we'll be the ones lifting the title and you'll be no where near it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Laugh it up Pool fans, we'll be the ones lifting the title and you'll be no where near it.


LOL:agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lies.

Also, I LOL'd at Mark Lawrensen then:

'If you're a Spurs season ticket holder, you get value for money: 54 goals so far this season, 34 for, 21 against' :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Bendtner's should have been a straight red.

Arteta clearly didn't go do elbow Cesc, wasn't a red in my opinion.

Everton gave it to them, shocking defending, and a clear handball in the second goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastle's luck sucks, honestly how awful a decision, just horrible.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Very bad decision, it's pretty shocking how the linesman didn't see that it was offiside. :argh:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's scary how he could have missed that, utterly pathetic.

Oh and Richardson was on fire for Sunderland, he might save them just like he did West Brom. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The linesman at Everton today was shocking also.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Ref at Upton park was pretty shit.


Might as well blame someone else. :side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Very rarely Berbatovs plays that well, usually is a lazy ****, but another penalty miss by Keane! Maybe give him a shake up, Poyet. Glad West Ham won their match, but jammie Chelsea got a win again.:frustrate


_Also on a side note:_









*Predator*

*=*









*Anderson *


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't believe Phil O'Donnell died.

Anyone know the cause of his death?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> _Also on a side note:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anderson's left foot is way more lethal than anything Predator has to offer.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think I heard something about him having a seizure, don't know what caused it though, i'm sure there will be more details on it tomorrow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

O'Donnell collapsed, much like what happened to Antonio Puerta. Sad times.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Watching the 2nd half of West Ham vs Man U now as I missed it, fell asleep, too tired.

I might pull an all nighter tonight, as Liverpool start at 3am, but Derby vs Blackburn at 1230am sounds shit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm thinking Roque destroys Derby, and maybe McCarthy manages one goal too.

Can't see Derby winning, I think this game will give Blackburn their confidence to score goals again.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Come on Derby, do us a favour by taking some points of Blackburn here. 

Man City/Liverpool should be a very interesting game, I'll be getting behind Man City because of their undefeated home record and plus I want the top 4 to be shaken up a bit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Getting pretty nervous for the game today, can't decide on the result at all, it's changing in my mind all the time.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

2-0 our way.

Anyone got a starting line-up for us?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think you'll nick it, at worst it'll be a draw.

Won't get a starting line-up for another 2-3 hours.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can see Rafa making one of his trademark jokes, and making a questionable team selection, but Liverpool winning anyway.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Such as promoting Riise to the midfield.

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He couldn't possibly do worse there than in Defence.


Anyway, I'd play this:

Reina

Finnan Carra Hobbs Arebloa

Lucas Mascha Xabi

Gerrard Babel

Torres​


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Where's Super Dirk? Injuried?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, I just think we will do better without him today :side:

We need a new striker to go with Torres, quick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can Babel not get the job done there?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rafa doesn't seem to have realised that he is infact better as a striker than he is as a winger.

We could gladly fuck 2 of Kuyt, Mr Average and Crouch off during the transfer window, for just one striker.

I'd preferably keep Kuyt, people have been on his back a bit too much this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's a hardworker, but he's not good enough, certainly not this season.

I can't see you buying a big name striker, maybe you might go for a guy on the cheap who's already in the league.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Reina

Finnan - Carra - Hobbs - Arby

THE MONSTA MASCH

Yossi - Gerrard - Kewell

Super Dirk - Torres*

Yossi's workrate on the right will quell the threat of Marteen Petrov, and Masch can mark out Elano. Hobbs can play because City's strikers shouldn't give him too much trouble, and Kewell can play because Rafa needs some more rotating. And I think you'll need two strikers because Torres looked awful against Arsenal when he was isolated at the front, and Richards can match him for pace, so he'll need support.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel and Gerrard can play just off him, or if necessary, one of them go up with him, and the other sit just behind, in my formation though :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Agger may possibly be pushed back in for the game.
>_>

I'm liking team's so far posted, cbf making up my own.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> _*Man Utd's Ronaldo convinced of Real Madrid move*_
> 
> 
> Manchester United wing ace Cristiano Ronaldo is eyeing a move to Real Madrid next season, it has been revealed.
> ...


I smell bullshit. After yesterday, I knew I'd read something like this.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't see it happening.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Reina

Finnan - Carra - Agger/Hobbs - Arbs

Benayoun - Gerrard - Masch - Kewell

Babel 

Torres*​
Would crush City. Knowing Rafa though, it'll look nothing like that


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I wouldn't pay 40millon for Ronaldo, I actually wouldn't pay 40m for anyone. I don't think Real would be willing to pay that much anymore maybe afew years ago but the Galacticos era is over.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KME said:


> *Reina
> 
> Finnan - Carra - Agger/Hobbs - Arbs
> 
> ...


RAFA WILL PUT ON SUPER RIISE 

:side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He better not, he has no reason too. Both full backs are fit, and so are Kewell and Babel, no place for the JAR


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You never know with Rafa, expect the unexpected.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

LOLs at that Ronaldo thing. Where is it from?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TribalFootball! :lmao

It's taken from the AS newspaper, which is worse than The Sun.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Derby are beating Blackburn 1-0 and just missed a penalty.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

AS runs one of those stories once a month for a laugh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Blackburn equalize.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bentley scored now for Blackburn. Derby 1-0 up and with a penalty and now 5 minutes later 2-1 down :lmao*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Poor Derby, but LOL at Santa, he's a goal machine.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Howard's such a damn jobber, Santa Cruz on the other hand just won't stop scoring.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not sure which is worse, Derby's defending or the refereeing. Twice the ref fell victim to Kenny Miller's theatrics, and he gave out two yellows for no reason too.

I've now officially blacklisted Peter Walton :side:

Also, LOL at Ronaldo leaving rumours. He should be valued at 50M imo. Simply because he'll make all that money back through his performances and merchandising.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Cross him off next years Christmas card list Steve. :side: Kenny Miller's charge at Nelsen was really pathetic, he kicked the ball one way and then ran the other way straight into him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought the air dive was much worse tbh.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

He's still a legend for taking out Man Utd while he was at Wolves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That was Brown's fault though. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Everything is Brown's fault.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reina

Finnan - Carra - Arbs - Fabio

Yossi - Stevie - Masch - Kewell 

Nando - Kuyt

Good team, City are playing some sort of 4-3-3 with Petrov, Vassel and Ireland up top. Elano, Hamman and Corluka in the midfield. Richards, Dunn, Ball and Onuha(sp?)at the back


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I expect you to beat them quite comprehensively.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

T-C said:


> I expect you to beat them quite comprehensively.


i don't think so i think it will tough match but it still fancy liverpool edge maybe 1-0 and break city is unbeaten streak at home


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd say City's formation will be more of a 4-4-1-1 than 4-3-3 with Elano just dropping off Vassell.

Can't see them playing Elano as an out and out central midfielder.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He's still a legend for taking out Man Utd while he was at Wolves.


Classic moment in the history on the Premier League, imo.

Also, congrats to me for doing the near impossible; guessing Liverpool's line-up exactly right :hb

EDIT - Fook, I didn't quite pull it off, I said Hobbs rather than Aurelio :side:

Also, City will be playing a 4-2-3-1 I reckon.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Suprised they played Aurelio considering his hardly played at CB this season.

City need Bojinov back quickly, they're so short upfront, plus Castillo will be arriving soon.
I just don't see how they will challenge 4th spot playing Vassel up there on his own.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Micah Richards can be a one man defence at times.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've only bothered listening to it on the radio, but it sounds like a horrble game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Not the best of games, but Liverpool have been pegged back a bit at times, and City have played some good balls into the box. Kewell is looking bright too.

The way the game is shaping up, I highly doubt it will finish goalless.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

This match sucks, so does our performance and so does Kuyt. 

0-0 FT.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kuyt's seen plenty of the ball and done fine with it, and made some good late runs. He's performed better than Torres who's hardly featured minus a flick here and there. Kuyt did however make a very poorly timed run though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not watching it, watched the first half hour, not good at all.

I always thought it'd be a close, boring game.
It will probably end up 1-0, more than likely to Liverpool.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Richard Dunne and Micah Richards were immense, like they were against us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City's passing was truly shocking today I must say. Glad they held on.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

KME said:


> This match sucks, so does our performance and so does Kuyt.
> 
> 0-0 FT.


...........

Truly awful. Any hopes of the title we had are gone now. Thanks to our absent captain, a shit performance and an immense City CB partnership.

The race for 4th starts now


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Why does Kuyt play so much?

Sure he works hard and has a few neat touches, but he is no threat at all. Not good enough for a club like Liverpool in my opinion.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking woeful, I pretty much write us out of the Title race.

Today showed why I dislike Steven Gerrard.

Carragher, Mascherano, and Auerlio, and maybe Finnan, are the only players who can be happy with their personal performances.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Masch was a beast again, always is really. You need to sign him up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Finnan smacked the ball out of play too much. 

Gerrard was the worst player on the pitch. couldn't pass a fucking football for shit. Can't be too hard on Torres, he came up against 2 of the best defenders around today, both in inspired form and both glued to him.

Mascherano was superb, Elano who?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Almost every good individual performance in that match came from a defensive player which was a shame. If only City could have nicked a goal, as that would have made it nearly identical to the Manchester derby at Eastlands earlier this season.

At least Liverpool can take solace in that they did better in that fixture than United did.

Masch again proved he's at his best when he has a player to mark out of the game. Alonso for home matches and Masch for away days imo.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascherano and Carragher, thw two players we can rely on to be emmense all the time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carra wasn't that jizztastic, Masch is worthy of such praise though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Citys CB's were really good, Masch didn't give Elano anything at all, & Kuyt shouldn't play as much as he does.

Really thought Liverpool would of won at the end when Babel came on, wasnt to be.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He was fucking amazing 

Well he was 9/10.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Carra was good enough in the first half, and really didn't have anything to do in the second half, other than watch Sven's favorite player, Vassell, run around like a madman.

Also, his flick on from the corner was very good. Good vision and well executed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was fucking amazing? What game were you watching? How he could be fucking amazing when he had sod all to do for 90 minutes seems slighty bizarre to me. He did well, but you overrate him to death, and you're totally serious.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

First half, he was birlliant. Numerous last ditch blocks and interceptions, two of which I'm pretty sure stopped goals.

Second half he didn't have as much to do, but he still did what he did have to do very well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carragher was the best player on the field in the first half. He and he alone kept us in the game, he stopped at least 3 certain chances and let nothing past him. He protected a very poor Arbeloa performance too. 

Second half he didn't have to do anything, but the stuff Dunne did in the second half, was the stuff Carra did in the first.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

My ratings just for the hell of it:

Liverpool

*Reina - 5*, Rarely tested.

*Aurelio - 7*, showed attacking quality.
*Finnan - 6*, solid, kept Petrov shackled but a couple of shaky moments, and not good with possession.
*Carra - 8*, did all expected of him and more.
*Arbeloa - 6*, looked out of place in the centre but lack of serious pressure spared him.
*
Masch - 8*, superb in defence, but a bit more in attack wouldn't have gone astray.
*Gerrard - 6*, some decent long ball, tried hard but looked tired and lacklustre.
*Kewell - 6*, bright but not a consistent enough threat.
*Benayoun - 6*, linked up well with Kuyt at times, a good run here and there.

*Kuyt - 6*, everywhere where it didn't matter, and had some chances, didn't create anything meaningful.
*Torres - 5*, created nothing missed a golden chances.

City

*Hart - 7*, dealt with things nicely, and quick off his line to put Torres off.

*Onuoha - 5*, Aurelio and Kewell ran him around a bit but he did get in a nice challenge towards the end.
*Dunne - 9*, crucial blokes and interceptions all match.
*Richards - 8*, dealt with Torres well, held a good defensive line.
*Ball - 7*, Battled well, never found out, always pressuring Kuyt and Yossi.

*Hamann - 8*, experienced as always. Broke up play well.
*Corluka - 6*, guilty of giving away possession too much. Good physical pressence though.
*Petrov - 7*, gave Finnan something to think about, and put some good balls into the box.
*Ireland - 5*, sparingly involved, but did play one nice ball.
*Elano - 4*, late run into the box was his only noteworthy contribution.

*Vassell - 6*, full of energy, no service.

MOTM - Dunne. Liverpool's best was Masch.

Feel free to take any of that up with me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Dirk should of got a 4.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Very generous of you. :side:

I think Kuyt is an OK player, but his a striker, therefore he needs to do what a striker is supposed to do, & not go too deep like he always does.

He works really hard all game, but his in midfield so much trying to get the ball, that he leaves Torres up there on his own.

I think Voronin is really bad, therefore you need another striker. Iff Torres doesn't fire for one game, you need someone else to step up, exactly like today, Torres didn't really have a good game, & you can't rely on Kuyt to get you a goal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bahaha. Ah, the great Rafa ladies and gentlemen...



> "We are 10 points behind the top with a game in hand, but if we play like we did on Sunday we will win a lot of games," said Benitez.


:lmao

So if you waste the one or two good chances you have per match, you'll win games? Yah. Smart one.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No, if we create that many chances against a very good team away from home who have two class center backs then we can create them in oither games, and will win many of them. 

It was obvious what he was getting at, how you missed the point is beyond me


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> No, if we create that many chances against a very good team away from home who have two class center backs then we can create them in oither games, and will win many of them.
> 
> It was obvious what he was getting at, how you missed the point is beyond me




Doesn't surprise me that he didn't get it. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:lmao Renegade.

That point was really obvious.

I've come to the conclusion, we aren't out of it. Win our game in hand, only 7 points behind. Arsenal have players going that African Cup, as do Chelsea. It's Man Utd that are worrying me mostly :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When all those players leave it's going to be very interesting, it wouldn't shock me if Arsenal weren't that badly effected, although the players going are important, they aren't their creative guys.

On paper though, Chelsea look fucked.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The fact United lost and the Cup of Nations is coming up eases me. I don't think we'e out of it as such, 10 points is a gap we could catch. It's just a matter of staying consistant and doing so. Boro and Wigan next, if we win both, and some of the other top 4 drop points I'd be happy. 

I don't think we'll win it this year, this is our first year with money, we've still yet to see the best of Babel and Torres and we still have more positions to strenghen. 

We'll deffinately be closer though, we're in touching distance now, not far behind Chelsea who everyone consider to still be in it, so we're ok for now. As long as we keep winning we know we have a shout.

Arsenal don't lose creative players, but they lose Toure, and the player they wanted to bring into the team, Song, has been playing well and Cameroon want him to go to the Cup of Nations. If he does they will have to play Senderos, which will hurt them. Thye lose Eboue, who they do actually play, and don't have brilliant cover for, Rosicky isn't the best and Hleb doesn't seem to be a winger to me. 

Chelsea lose a great deal of their midfield and 2 of their strikers, 1 of whom scores most of their goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If we start Ryan Babel every game, we're winning the league :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope, but you'd be a better team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Defs. 

Honestly, if he started up front yesterday we would have won. 

Kuyt drops so deep and offers such a small threat, Richards and Dunne were just able to both mark Torres. And as amazing as Fernando is, two quality defenders on him in a tough away game against a team who haven't lost there, and being his first year in this league, he was never going to be able to get past both. It was the same story with United where we once again played Kuyt. He plays as a midfielder, and we have enough of them as it is. Babel would have been a threat, Richards would have probably gona after him, leaving Torres with just the one man, and he escaped from Dunne a couple of times during the match, but because he was a lone striker, he just ran straight into Micah Richards.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True.

I just want to see Torres and Babel upfront together. If they gell, we could have such a amazing partnership, which could be amazing for like 7 years together


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The partnership would work I think. They aren't greatly similar, and Babel's role as a second striker means he can play with pretty much anyone. The speed of that combo is awesome too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Shit, I completely forgot about Nemeth.

Nemeth, Torres and Babel in 3 years !~!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Onl bad thing about Nemeth is he reminds me of that jobber that played for Middlesbrough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I said at the start of the season you'll get closer to winning the league than you have in recent years, and next year you'll really be contenders. I can see that happening.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know why, this sounds too overconfident, but I won't be happy if we don't win the league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This season? Yeah that's really silly of you, maybe next year you could say that, maybe.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We need wingers and a new striker. Then I'd say there's no reason why we shouldn't win it

Reina - Best goalkeeper around in my eyes. Best keeper in the best league
Finnan - So consistant, great attacking right back
Carragher - One of the most solid CB's in the world. Totally undervalued. 
Agger - Blossoming into world class. Great in the air, solid at the back, can pass and shoot well. 
Arbeloa - Extremely versatlie, great going forward, kept the likes of Lionel Messi quiet. 
New right winger - Someone with pace who hugs the line and puts crosses in 
Gerrard - World Class. Has a couple of off days, but is absolutely brilliant
Alonso/Mascherano - One is the best passer of the ball in the Prem, the other can man mark people out of games, like Kaka, Elano and Fabregas. 
New left winger/Harry Kewell - When Harry is fit, only Giggs is as good a left winger as him. Posssibly bring in a new left winger like the description of right winger. 
Torres - Looks like world class already. The pace, the strengh, the goals to match. Settled in brilliantly. 
New striker/Babel - Babel is quick, great shot and can run at people. Already has a few goals despite rarely starting. Possibly buy a new striker. Someone who can be a worthy partner for Torres. 

With a few changes we could be title winners very soon, we aren't far from the promised land, with changes, more passion and concistancy, we will get there. That I am sure of.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pretty much everything there I agree with, we;ve been through it alot toegther (L)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berbs agent is saying he wants a move, I tend not to trust agents though. But if it's true, looks like we could snap him up in the window.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't be truely happy with my life, until Liverpool win the league whilst I'm alive :$

We should get Berbatov to partner Torres.

OMFG AT THAT PARTNERSHIP.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

That would be awesome, I tell you if Babel came on at around 70 mins we would have won, he had no time to make an impact yesterday.

Also whoever rules us out at this stage is a eejit or a liar.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Berb's agent says he wants to go to a club that will be winning things so that rules Liverpool out doesn't it.

LOLs I made a funny.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> That would be awesome, I tell you if Babel came on at around 70 mins we would have won, he had no time to make an impact yesterday.
> *
> Also whoever rules us out at this stage is a eejit or a liar.*


Huh so you're calling basically everyone that isn't a Liverpool fan an 'eejit or a liar'?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Well unless they become consistent quickly, all non Pool supporters should be labelled then. btw, I already made an idiot out of myself tonight, so I'll stop digging at Liverpool. Atleast I've been drinking all night long this time, still. Another silly post by moi, and I get owned. 

They really need another class striker and some wingers who are not injury prone.

I still don't see us signing Berbatov, paper talk and agent talk is nothing to go by really until a club confirms it and last time I looked Fergie was only considering a new left back and possibly a right back. No strikers whatsoever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well if Berbs was there for the taking, Fergie wouldn't turn him away....


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Meh. Still, Fergie has never said he wants to buy a new striker and really Berbatov can be so terribly inconsistent and extremely lazy, I just don't think we'll bother.

We shall see I guess but I'll be surprised if Fergie even bothers.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> Berb's agent says he wants to go to a club that will be winning things so that rules Liverpool out doesn't it.
> 
> LOLs I made a funny.


 

We win many things.

Berbs would be a dodgy signing. Like Renegade said, inconsistant and very moody, and would he ever get a sniff considering how well Tevez and Rooney work together, with Saha still lurking around, who Fergie clearly still has faith in? 

That price is too much that is floating around, 25 million for someone who gets the same amount of goals as Kuyt in a league season is a ripoff


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rooney and Saha work really well aswell, and Fergie has faith in Saha because he is a proven scorer. And we've all seen how good Rooney and Tevez combine, so with those three around Berbs wouldn't be playing as regulary as he is at Tottenham.

But he does score more goals than Kuyt, easily. And he's not worth 25 million. Ridiculous overrating.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He scored the same amount of Premier League goals as Kuyt last season, and this year wasn't much further ahead, till he came up against the poor Reading defense, who have conceded 6's and 7's this season. He only had 4 before then, 1 more than Kuyt, who was barely starting, whereas Berbs was every game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kuyt scored 15 goals all up didn't he? I'm sure some of those came in the CL, so with Berbs bagging 22 I thought he'd scored more...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

You jobbers should be talking about transfers in my transfer thread.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Go away plz. 

Meh, none have come through yet because I believe it isn't quite midnight in ye ol' England yet?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's 5 minutes to 1'oclock 

:hb

As for the Kuyt/Berbs goals comparison, I was comparing strictly in the league, which is where Berbatov would be bought in to help United score goals in, if he did arrive. 

We went out of both domestic cup's early, and Berbs got the chance to score alot of goals against weaker teams in the UEFA Cup, so that's why he scored a few more I would think.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :agree:

No EPL this weekend right, it's FA Cup ain't it?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep, there are games on NYD and the day after, then FA Cup at the weekend. 

We have Luton, what a match :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At least Fulham/Chelsea might be an alright game later today.

Oh and The Sun say Berbs is off to Chelsea for 26mil. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Typically Man Utd get Villa while Chelsea, Arsenal and Pool get jobbers. Owell, we should still beat them. Should.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> At least Fulham/Chelsea might be an alright game later today.
> 
> Oh and The Sun say Berbs is off to Chelsea for 26mil. :side:


I have a feeling it may not be, Fulham fans are silent, Chelsea fans don't travel well, so it's going ot be a shocking atmosphere to start with, and matches at Craven Cottage seem to be really boring.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Who gives a fuck about fans.

I think that game has goals written all over it. For Chelsea mostly, but goals nonetheless, and happy new year to you all.

Villa/Spurs should be a good game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fulham have a stupidly good record against Chelsea recently.

Thus Chelsea will win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dead fans = lack of ambition in the teams, they feel they can get away with performaning terribly if the fans aren't even responding. 

When was the last sensational game with crap fans? 

Maybe this'll be the first...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fans tend to get excited when a great game is going on. So yea works both ways.

However I have seen many a game where the fans have been outstanding but the match has been shit.

I'm not expecting that game to be sensational either, just a decent watch.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I honestly think it would take something extrodinary to wake the Fulham fans up, think they all just go to matches to see that nice Cottage, probably don;t know there's a match going on :hb

Chelsea will sing if they are winning though, so yeah...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But they can't sing the only thing they sang last season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good times. And goodnight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NITE NITE.

I'm starting to get nervous about Birmingham later today. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fulham came to Anfield, and sang tow songs:

Lawire Sanchez's Barmy Army, and 'We're so shit is unbelivable'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice support. :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not as bad as Charlton, they sang:

'We're going down, we're going down' which was quite bizarre.

Fulham literally had about 10 people singing that Lawrie Sanchez song for about 10 minuetes, so annoying.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I heard that on TV, couldn't make out what the fuck it was, so mumbled. 

Derby have chanted 'we're shit and we know we are', I find that amusing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll probably sleep through Chelsea Fulham, and watch Arsenal v West Ham and Villa v Spurs. I'll be too tired to watch all three.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fulham/Chelsea has a stale mate written all over it.

However Man Utd/Birmingham and Arsenal/West Ham will be good because we should win and West Ham are likely to take points off of Arsenal. Not saying they will, but after the way they played against us, they play like that against Arsenal, and they can.

Villa/Spurs will be a goal feast most likely. Tottenham have the highest for and the third worst against record in the league. Only Derby and Reading have conceded more goals. That's because until now, King was out. King is stellar at the back for them. They could do with Anthony Gardner back too, because Kaboul is mistake ridden and Dawson is a shell of last seasons form.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Arsenal/West Ham will be a good game.

For some bizarre reason, my mate who I'm going the match with tomorrow, has gone to Arsenal/West Ham today


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope our game's on the radio, but I'm expecting Arsenal/West Ham to get the nod. :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Justin Hoyte is starting for Arsenal.

ono, y?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They'll still win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Obvs. 

Sounds like United aren't playing Shrek either. 

Must still be ill.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It is a London derby after all. And it will be a much better contest than United v Birmingham, as the result is already set in stone.

I'm confident Arsenal will beat West Ham. Sure, they played well against United, but they didn't really didn't look much like scoring except from set-pieces. Also, I know they have a better away record than home record, I think that's mostly just from coincidence unlike Pompey's contrasting home and away records, so as this match is at Emirates, I'm confident Arsenal will get the three points. Also, we're pretty much back to full strength, it is Toure and Eboue's last match before the ANC, so I think we're due a convincing performance.

I'm sure Hoyte will do a job in defence, but I guess this will mean we won't have much attacking impetus from the wings.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Obvs.
> 
> Sounds like United aren't playing Shrek either.
> 
> Must still be ill.


Where did you hear that?

We should be fine without him hopefully, best win today, put into a good performance.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sky Sports News, they were talking about how he was unlikely to start.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh never mind, I'm pretty confident. Kinda.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be deeply shocked if any of Man Utd,Chelsea, or Arsenal drop points today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Should be, it's only Birmingham. 

Unless they park a bus, which probably won't be effective anyway, you should walk it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They will park a bus, I'm sure of it. We score early enough and kill the game off quickly, it'll be a stroll.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

For parking a bus to work, the offensive team has to be quite unimaginative, and lack a final ball. I doubt that will be the case with United. Then, if United score the first goal, Birmingham will be forced to attack to get something out of the game, then the flood gates open. I think it will be a similar story the the United v Wigan matchearlier this season.

Also, speaking of Birmingham, when is Djourou returning to Arsenal? It's happening sometime in January, so if he's not playing, that'll be another plus for United. Apparently he's been Birmingham's best player this season according to Norman Hubbard at soccernet. And he knows his stuff, he said Hleb has been Arsenal's best for this season too


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Today is his last game at Birmingham, he returns after today to Arsenal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^Did you just see that on Gilette :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah. Just saw it. 

Knew yesterday though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I suppose it would be academic that his return would coincide with the departure of Kolo Toure


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Installed Sopcast on my new PC, need to watch the Utd game, it's been far too long since I saw a full 90 minutes.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

1-0 to Fulham, that wont last long.

Utd not being on again is just a joke now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Murphy is cool from the spot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Danny Murphy is a legend for life.

I'll watch United on sopcast probbers.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Murphy is the best penalty taker in the world. 

That lead won't last much longer though, Fulham can't hold leads.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> 1320: Fulham win a free-kick 30 yards out as Tal Ben Haim barges into Clint Dempsey. *2008 goal machine* Danny Murphy curls it over the bar.


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's brilliant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fulham have done well, but they needed a second. See Chelsea taking it sadly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If only Simon Davies could have taken his chance. If he's so one footed that he has to check back onto his right to take a shot, he shouldn't be playing on the left flank imo. Especially when they've got a two footed winger in Clint Dempsey who looks as though he's playing as a second striker.

At least Fulham have a very defensive team out which can hopefully at least hold Chelsea to just one goal. Also I marked for ex-gunner Moritz Volz's winning the penalty, I'm not sure whether it call it a blatant dive, but he was looking for a penalty as soon as he got into the box.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

John Salako is clearly the worst pundit that has ever been anyone near a TV screen. He just described Sissoko as a creative midfielder. What a cock.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> John Salako is clearly the worst pundit that has ever been anyone near a TV screen. He just described Sissoko as a creative midfielder. What a cock.


He's more a midfield maestro.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I LOL'd hard. Some of ESPN's pundits would make a good case for it too. I'm quite sure two of them are paid to argue for some sort of 'entertainment', and it's hilarious when one of them is arguing absolutely stupid points, like that Raul shouldn't be in the Spanish national team.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Exactly. Putting him one category of player doesn't do the man justice.

And Raul shouldn't be in the national squad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Creative Midfielder? 

What on earth does he create? CHAOS


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> And Raul shouldn't be in the national squad.


Well I really think you're wrong. Even if he doesn't make the first team, he's worthy of a squad place. He's vastly experienced, and you know what you're going to get out of him unlike Tamudo.



> Creative Midfielder?
> 
> What on earth does he create? CHAOS


I LOL'd.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Raul's talent deserves a place in the squad sure. But without him there Spain are far more united. There is a feeling when Raul is about the place that he is the top dog, similar to Henry at Arsenal last year. They are better without him there especially if he isn't good enough to start.

By the way when Salako made that comment Tony Cottee pretty much just laughed in his face. T'was good times.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

T-C said:


> Raul's talent deserves a place in the squad sure. But without him there Spain are far more united. There is a feeling when Raul is about the place that he is the top dog, similar to Henry at Arsenal last year. They are better without him there especially if he isn't good enough to start.


That's it! Let's take this to the 'Official Foreign Leagues Thread' 

I kid, each to his own opinion. 

However I still don't believe that Henry's depature has helped Arsenal's cause in any way, but by the same token, it's hardly hindered it, and we will benefit in the long run. Then there's the case of the 16M we got for him.

That surely is one of Wenger's outstanding abilities, in that he knows exactly when to let a player go.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Played Fulham. 

1-1, Kalou the goal machine.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Trust Chelsea to fucking equalise. Always come from behind and end up with three points somehow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah stopped watching it now, can only see Chelsea winning it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fergie and Wenger are very similar in that way. Whenever they sell a player they always move onwards and upwards, and the player rarely goes on to a achieve the same success elsewhere.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Penalty, Chelsea. 

Edit: Buried.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fucking hell Fulham are useless. 

2-1, Ballack peno. 

I hate how easily they come back and win, and us with a better starting 11 can't


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

KME said:


> Fucking hell Fulham are useless.
> 
> 2-1, Ballack peno.
> 
> *I hate how easily they come back and win, and us with a better starting 11 can't*


Yeah, I feel like starting a 'Same old shit' chant. 

Every single week this happens it seems.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's another example of teams leading in the first half and not putting the game to bed. Doesn't help that Fulham are always horrible in the second half.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's amazing. Joe Cole is such a talented footballer at times, so why he finds acceptable to try and injure a player beyond all belief every match is beyond me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's because he's a ***.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You do have to give Chelsea a bit of credit. Them constantly coming back and grinding out results is no fluke.

Also, I love the fact that everyone in this thread hates Joe Cole. He is quite the little bitch.

*Almunia

Hoyte - Gallas - Toure - Clichy

Eboue - Flamini - Fabregas - Rosicky

Adebayor - Eduardo*

That looks to be our line-up, although Walcott may be starting in preference to Eduardo


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kuszczak

O'Shea
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Ronny
Carrick
Anderson
Nani

Park
Tevez

Bench: Saha, Owen, Pique, Brown, Heaton


Should be good enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Park up front? y?

Should be a winning team anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well he'll most likely be out wide with Ronny or Nani going up front.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea dominated the second half and got goals which they deserved .fulham always seem awfull in the second half
hopefully united will play and get a comfortable win


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rising said:


> chelsea dominated the second half and got goals which they deserved .fulham always seem awfull in the second half
> *hopefully united will play* and get a comfortable win


I think it's quite likely they will play. So no worries

:side: 

I like Park, always thought he'd be good in the Prem, shame he's at United as he's only a fringe player.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It'll probably be a 4-2-3-1 formation. It'll still be odd with Tevez leading the line though, that's really not the sort of player he is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep, he's never looked good doing that job.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ono, Eduardo's on fire. Great finish again from him it sounds. 

I alwaus want Torres to get more goals after other strikers hit form. 

Hopefully he bags some tommorow


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

ono, Portsmouth/Reading sounds like it could be another silly score.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great goal from Tevez, him and Ronny linking up well. We've done alright, Carrick needs to gtfo, he's just a passenger while Anderson and Park clear up his mess.

Need a goal early in the second half to seal it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

ono Ronaldo magic strikes again. Great flick for Tevez's goal. Not the best first half performance but it's been tidy enough. Except for Carrick who has been shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronny needs a goal. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Quite comfortable going for Arsenal. Credit to West Ham, they certainly haven't rolled over; they've been threatening from set-pieces and put some good pressure on our defence, but don't really look like breaking us down and playing the killer ball. Plantsil did however have a good attempt from an overhead from Carlton Cole's cross. Cole has again really worked his socks off and put himself about, just the likes of Noble and Ljungberg haven't really fed off him well enough.

Arsenal are playing the usual game, but taken our foots off the gas peddle a bit since the second goal. We've passed the ball around well and asked questions of the defence, which has been caught out at times. Also, Clichy may not be able to cross, but that's the second game running where he's played a telling long ball and gotten an assist out of it. Perhaps Beckham is teaching him something at training (I'm not sure if Beckham is training with Arsenal, but there were rumours that he is).


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Typical boring Arsenal, just playing long ball to Adebayor. :side:

Not sure about the Tottenham game tonight, people are saying it's going to be high scoring but I wouldn't be surprised if it was a tight affair with few goals in it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Typical boring Arsenal, just playing long ball to Adebayor.


I LOL'd

Is Carew playing? If not, Villa will be hard pressed to win it, especially with the return of Spur's saviour; Ledley King. Well at least for Villa's sake, Zat Knight will be back to take the place of the 2007 Pub Player of the Year; Curtis Davies.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm hoping that Carew's in, if he isn't I'm not sure whether Maloney or Moore will be played. Probably shape up like this

Carson

Mellberg Knight Laursen Bouma

Petrov Reo Coker Barry Young

Agbonlahor Maloney

I honestly don't know if Petrov or Carew are fit or whether O'Neill would consider playing Gardner so he can score another free kick against them.  Plus playing Agbonlahor and Maloney up front would be weird, chances are Moore could get a start. Although he's been pretty average recently whenever he has played so I don't have much confidence in him.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd just play Agbonlahor up there on his own, with Maloney just behind him.

Your right, playing Maloney & Agb upfront wouldn't work.
I read somewhere Moore wants to leave now anyway, so i doubt he'll start today.

1-0, really hope we hold on. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carrick was shit.

We over did it in the box so many times, Ronny should of got at least one goal.

But we got the result and Anderson had some truly omg awesome moments.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Carew being injured really hurts Villa, as he is your central focus point, and his presence allows much more space for the likes of Gabby and the Youngster. I presume you'll shape up just as you suggested, as you do like depth up front. At least Maloney will get to play in his preferred position in the whole, because he has looked quite useless on the flanks, even in the three man front line.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Super Anderson was a class apart today. Carrick was shit. Didn't look good seeing Tevez like that at the end. We need to pick up our form, but a win is a win I suppose.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Damn Man Utd drop some points already. Meh still won 500k because of them.

I was watching the arsenal game on a stream and it kept freezing and catching up to the game by speeding up the action. i've never watched ashton run that fast before.

We deserved the win i hope we have found our form back and remain conistent with Man Utd right behind us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez/Ronny looked better than Tevez/Saha has ever looked.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> i hope we have found our form back and remain conistent with Man Utd right behind us.


Youve hardly lost your form anyway, you lost against Boro & had a draw with Pompey, and that isn't the easiest place to go.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Spurs are playing Dawson and Kaboul at the back, ono. There's goals in this game, I think (and hope)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

4-3-3 should work well for Villa. They'll likely win the midfield battle with their central combination, and Moore is more than capable of playing a relatively lone role at the fore front, and the support from Gabby and Young from wide position will work well enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez will miss the FA Cup game, Rooney will be back, and Fergie described the atmosphere at OT today was like a funeral. That is all. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Because MUF, and his bizarre chanting wasn't there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's what I thought as well.

Rather annoyed Ronny is stuck on 18 goals for the season, not good enough really.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres will be catching him soon.

How many is Rooney on?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A SALAD HAVE YOU FUCK

One of MUF's ingenius chants.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ That is pretty good.



Ste said:


> Torres will be catching him soon.
> 
> How many is Rooney on?





Less than 10 I believe, would be so many more if it wasn't for all the injuries. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is that league, or all competitions?



KME said:


> HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A SALAD HAVE YOU FUCK
> 
> One of MUF's ingenius chants.



:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> Is that league, or all competitions?


All comps, but I'm not really sure how many he's got, it might actually be more than 10. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What a miss by Laursen, MUF could've scored that one.....

Or maybe not....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Actually Rooney's only got 8, surprisingly. Sure he had more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres has 15, and I've marked for every one. 

If he could replicate how many he got that half of the season in this half, OMFG.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ditto with Ronny. I'll be very disappointed if he doesn't get over 25.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If Bramble has a bad day tommorow :side: I wonder if Torres could get to his tageted 20 goal mark already.......

:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He won't have that bad a day. 

How many has Torres got? 15?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep. 

5 goals is asking too much I feel :side: 

He better start though, we suck without him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Villa are quite frankly the sex off set-pieces. And it all comes from the ability of The Youngster. His delivery rivals that of Beckham, imo.

Also, I'm quite sure Kevin 'Prince' Boateng is trying to steal the 'Worst Signing' crown from Kaboul. Villa good value for the lead, their constantly threatening Tottenham's weakened defence who are defending better than I expect with a deep line.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Dawson is such a prick, can't defend properly off set pieces. First he pretty much got Mellberg in a headlock, realised how much he sucked so he just bailed and gave Mellberg a free goal. Then he goes and treads on Agbonlahor, but yeah Boateng has sucked a heap. Reo Coker on the other hand has been immense, breaking down everything he can.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm quite sure we'll see both Reo-Coker and Ashley Young as regulars in the England squad in the not too distant future. Reo-Coker still has areas of his game too improve before he gets called up though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I like Boateng, good in the tackle and a decent shot. But he's been awful today. 

Worst signing is still Kaboul, with ease, his partnership with Dawson is cringe worthy.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Alex Fergieson said:


> "The atmosphere was not very good," Ferguson told Sky Sports.
> "It was like a funeral out there and we needed them (the crowd) to lift us a bit. We needed that today"
> 
> "There have been periods like that in the past. Some years ago, when we were dominant, the crowd came to be entertained.


I lol'd


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Yep.
> 
> 5 goals is asking too much I feel :side:
> 
> He better start though, we suck without him.


He's looked kinda tired though imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He has, but he was against Derby, and still managed a great goal that required all his enrgy and pace, and he was through on goal a couple of times so he was still pretty sharp. 

He has the Luton match he can rest for, so hopefully he will play tommorow. 

Great finish by Defoe, 1-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True, you shouldn't need him against Luton.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LAURSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN

He's like a striker. Great header. 2-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He misses enough chances, but he gets so many, he usually always sticks one of them away.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LAURSEN!!!

Hat-trick against Spurs (well two in the first game, now one in this game :side

Villa again show how good they are from set-pieces.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Spurs are inept at defending corners.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I lol'd at tottenham putting O'Hara on Laursen, I saw that goal coming. Well I'm off to bed, it's like 6:15am.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm trying to count how many goals Villa have scored from set-pieces this season, but I'm unsure whether I should count a Scott Carson goal kick straight to Agbonlahor who scores as a goal from a set-piece. Nevertheless, they've scored roughly 20 of their 37 league goals this season from set-pieces.



> I lol'd at tottenham putting O'Hara on Laursen, I saw that goal coming. Well I'm off to bed, it's like 6:15am.


He's a product of Arsenal's youth system, and we don't teach our youngsters how to defend set-pieces :side:

T'was a good night, and a good way to start the year imo. If only Fulham could have gotten a result.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bramble vs Torres plz, eventhough Bramble is a pretty good defender, bar his moments of horror.

I want Torres to play vs Luton, he would overtake Ronaldo for overall goals :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol, Bramble.

His good, but like you said, his absolutely shocking at times.
It was funny against Villa when he scored, he didn't know what to do / how to celebrate. :argh:

Is Torres going to start tomorrow?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Probably, as he'll get the weekend off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Poor old Titus, his only goal in ages and he celebrated like Marcus Bent, and that's who the announcer at the stadium claimed scored it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Tevez/Ronny looked better than Tevez/Saha has ever looked.



Because Tevez actually realised this week he could PASS the ball to his team mates. He never once tried to link up with Saha against West Ham, over did what he was trying to do, and lost the ball.

Rooney/Saha for the Villa game hopefully. Who knows, maybe that Manucho guy gets a place on the bench? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Adebayor's goal today was impressive. Running full-speed to hit that angle shot!? (Y)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah it was very impressive. Arsenal played well until he scored, then suddenly, they switched it down. But they were still too good, West Ham were fucking useless in the second half.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm hoping for alot of goals tomorrow against Wigan to show they can still score goals. 

We need a hell of a run if we want to stay up there at all with the title contenders...win every game from now and omg it'd be great.

F.A. cup..Luton..should beat them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Match is today :side: 

We should win, but I could easily see them getting something, just because everyone knows exactly what style of play they will use. Bit of magic or luck will probably be needed to beat them.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> F.A. cup..Luton..should beat them.


Lucky you've only got Luton. Arsenal have to face Burnley at the Turf Moor, and we'll be up against on of the best talents in English Football:










That's right, Ade Akinbiyi. That's right, the player who's played for no less seven clubs since the turn of the millennium.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What a player. 

I remember his goal droughts, legendary, he had so many of them. His career was basically a big goal drought, probably still is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ono at Bolton v Derby being todays game, who the fuck wants to watch that pathetic joke of a match?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Derby are the definition of the word 'jobber'. 



I expect nothing less than an 8 goal thriller. :side:

Edit - Statistical (is that a word :side proof that Tevez > the Premiership

Not entirely sure what it means, but I think the data covers passes, distance, goals, etc, etc. I marked for no Torres in the top 25. 

Also, Chelsea are bottom of the fair play table. I can now call them dirty cheats, and it will be justified.

Alan Smith is joint 4th in the Discipline table, with 7 yellow cards. Reo-Coker is top, 8 yellows and a red.



Some interesting, yet pointless statistics about the league this season.



> *Most Wins* 15 _Arsenal, Man Utd_
> *Fewest Losses* 1 _Arsenal_
> *Most Draws	*9 _Fulham_
> *Highest Points per Game* 2.38 _Arsenal_
> ...


All this proves is that Derby suck, and that United > all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's why we're champions.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I marked for Clichy and Laursen being the best defenders in the league. I suppose Laursen would be leading goals and clearences, and Clichy would be leading most distance run by a defender. Nevertheless, stats never tell the full story, and I never really buy into those rating things.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clichy does so much running into the other half of the pitch, only to do nothing.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

If the stats say Martin Laursen is the best, then they must be right!  Agbonlahor is pretty damn high too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Laursen the best. He's been an enigma till this season at Villa. He's been doing very well, hopefully he doesn't pick up another long term injury.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I mark for Laursen. 

The gangly jump at set pieces with his feet make me LOL, and his celebration is pretty legendary too.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Clichy does so much running into the other half of the pitch, only to do nothing.


What's funny is that despite how often he gets forwards and how many crosses he puts in (or out ), all his assists so far this season have come from long balls from his own half. I'm still happy with his form this season because he's very good defensively and covers very well. I think in due time he may be converted to a centre half, similar to what Toure, Gallas and Carra have all done in their careers, going from full-backs to centre halves. 

Also Armand Traore is coming through the ranks, and will likely push for a first team spot at left-back, and he's pretty much already better than Clichy in an attacking sense. He scored a 40 yard cracker for the reserves


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ahhh, Carra the right back, dark hideous days. I remember people used to say he'd never be good enough and should leave as he'd never break into our center defense, and was too slow to be a right back. 

Nev er stopped England playing him there though, the fools, no wonder he never played well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

As good as he was as a right back, he's nothing on him as a centre back :side:

We might aswell play a full team tonight, just to make sure we get the jobe done, they have 10 days or so off after anyway.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Novus Destiny said:


> What's funny is that despite how often he gets forwards and how many crosses he puts in (or out ), all his assists so far this season have come from long balls from his own half. I'm still happy with his form this season because he's very good defensively and covers very well. I think in due time he may be converted to a centre half, similar to what Toure, Gallas and Carra have all done in their careers, going from full-backs to centre halves.
> 
> *Also Armand Traore is coming through the ranks, and will likely push for a first team spot at left-back, and he's pretty much already better than Clichy in an attacking sense. He scored a 40 yard cracker for the reserves *


*
*

I have no doubt that Traore will be in the first team, i've always thought his been a good player, can improve on his defending, but yeah, very good when going forward.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

With all the top 3 winning yesterday we have to play a full strengh team, or at least close to one, just ot assure we win. 

Even if Torres and Gerrard aren't completely with it, our defenders looking up to see Gerrard instead of Sissoko or Lucas in midfield will make them more confident, and our midfielders looking up to see Torres up top instead of Voronin will make them more confident


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You should use Momo while you still can, he's off to The Cup Of Nations soon. :sad:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reina

Finnan Carra Hobbs Arebloa

Lucas Mascha Xabi 

Gerrard Babel 

Torres​
I said that exact team for Man City, but whatever :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Today is his last game

WOOOHOOOOO

I mean, er, ono.

*Reina

Arbs - Carra - Hobbs - Aurelio

Benayoun - Gerrard - Alonso - Babel

Torres - Crouch​*
Is what I'd play, I changed my mind from before, Finnan still doesn't look quite right, and Arbeloa and Aurelio both deserve a game, especially Fabio.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

ono I might have to make a banner for him :side:

My Mum won't let me get the resources to make a Ryan Babel banner :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's despicable. 

Refuse to talk to her ever again :snarl:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Babel is a benchwarmer. ono.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He warms it better than anyone else in the world though. 

He's only a benchwarmer because he's new. Like Nani at Utd.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah true, and the way Nani is playing Giggs betttta watch hiz bak.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

She's going today, just not with me :sad:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbh you're all overusing ono to death imo...

It'll run it's course quicker than Salif Diao did, lawls.

:side:

Very lame I know, I'm drunkish...

Expect to see Liverpool win, but then again we all know how inconsistent they can be. Ew at Bolton/Derby being the main game covered. What a waste.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

i find it funny how you siad we overuse ono, but then used tbh and imo, which are probably 10x more overused :$  

Salif Diao sucks


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think he was trying to make a point of that, or was he


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WHO KNOWS


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

1910: TEAM NEWS Liverpool v Wigan
Dirk Kuyt drops to the bench for Liverpool, who start with a five-man midfield that comprises Jermaine Pennant, Harry Kewell, Xabi Alonso, Javier Mascherano and Steven Gerrard, who is expected to support Fernando Torres up front. Emile Heskey returns for Wigan after missing the festive programme with a sprained ankle.

---

Bit Negative.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tis what I said

Think it will end up; looking like

Reina

Finnan - Arbeloa - Carragher - Aurelio

Alonso - Mascherano

Pennant - Gerrard - Kewell 

Torres​


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I can see big Emile scoring. Might be worth a punt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't see anything but a rather dull, Liverpool win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Not as dull as Man United fans after the win against Birmingham.

ALEX IS DISAPPOINTED!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

God this is such crap. No radio stations have the match on, no streams will work and Jon Solako is an idiot, and I don't want to listen to that buffoon cover our match on SSN. He just called the crowd a "cucumber eating brigade" i mean WTF, honestly. Not to mention how negative he is, Torres scored but was offside and apparently that was awful play by Kewell who put him in, despite having to volly it to Torres to stop it going out of play.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jon Solako talks so much shit aboout Liverpool, I luv it. :lmao

You'll still win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Never understand hopw this fucking twat is allowed to do games. 

Anfield is no longer a fortress apparently, despite the fact only United have won there. 

Dick.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I got a stream working for the Jobberpool game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I've got it on TV. Win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> I've got it on TV. Win.


Hey what time is it there? 

NICE TIME SLOT

:side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I have found streams that are meant to work, just don't on my PC. 

So I have to stick with the arsehole on SSN, hearing about our slow, silent fall into the depths of the black Abyss.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Hey what time is it there?
> 
> NICE TIME SLOT
> 
> :side:


It's now 7:38am, which is much better than the deadslot of 3am. >_>

Frustrating first half, I hate halfs like this. Another striker up there would work as Torres by himself doesn't seem to be working. From all I've seen, Benayoun is the only player looking to be on soon, judging from the sidelines.

>_>


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

HT

Not really very happy at all. 

Solako with a gem sums up why he's so negative 

"Wigan have held Liverpool well and hopefully they get a result" 

Yes, because you're supposed to be biased on this program  I can understand being slightly biased to your own team, but him not wanting Liverpool to win is just utterly stupid, showing what a biased little turd he is. 

Anyone know who he supports?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not Liverpool.

You'll win, might leave it late, much like against Fulham.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I gathered. 

He seems to have love for Arsenal, perhaps he supports them. 

I hope we win, but I'm not counting on it, we play poor when we don't score early.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How's Torres looked? Tired?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Very good, has got through on goal and had most of our chances. Denied a goal by the offside trap. 

Perhaps tiredness is why he isn't finishing though. 

Gerrard sounds like he's playing crap though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bring on Super Dirk.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gerrard should of scored. Torres is looking good, but he's by himeself, he needs help.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No thanks :$

Would like to see Crouch on, take Mascherano off so Gerrard can go back into the middle. We don't need a monster of a DM tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Benitez won't do anything, he always leaves it too late. 

I'd just like to see someone lining up with Torres. Re starting now.

Edit- Deserved Goal for Torres. 1-0


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well played yet again Mr Torres. 

a prompt second would be fantastic. Torres was nearly in again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I would like to take this opportunity to say Ronaldo > Torres :flip 


Also, why did Blackburn take off Santa Cruz?  He wasn't injured, at least not to my knowledge. Strange, he's a machine.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Why on earth are you watching that jobber game, Enigma?

I'd like a few more goals, but dont think I see it happening.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Santa Crus is in fact injured, groin strain. 

But they've just scored a pen, McCarthy breaking his drought.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So Liverpool have won, happy now? :sad:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice one Nando


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We most certainly haven't won, Bent has hit the crossbar. 

We should hang on, considering the two holding midfielders in front of a very strong defense. 

But we should focus on killing the game off, something we struggle with.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Although I shouldn't be surprised, but I am at City coasting against Newcastle, 2-0 up away from home.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Torres almost scores again.

Kewell takes a good strike, and now hes 'off, Benayoun on. Crouch seems to be warming up.

Edit- Fuck this, threw away the game now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Utterly stupid. Didn't kill the game and now we're going to draw it. 

Titus bloody Bramble too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Forget the title race now if this game is drawn...utterly fucking frustrating.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll still win, Torres/Gerrard will save the day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

In 8 minutes? Yeah right. 

Gerrard just missed two good chances. 

Pretty much game, and title race over. We'll start the New Year in fith, excellent.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dirk Kuyt looks like he's coming on in a min or two..bit late.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't worry, still plenty of time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2 minutes, yeah right.

Fucks sake.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fuck sake, this season is basically over.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn Derby can't catch a break, Bolton scoring in stoppage time.

And I'm not going to comment on Liverpool, and although you'd all take the piss if it was Utd, I'm not going to bother, you're all beating yourselves up over it anyways.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh fuck off Benitez, I'm not supporting a manager who can concede a goal against Wigan whilst player no less than 7 defensive players. 

That's it, the title race is well and truly over. It was anyway, now it's just confirmed. 

Bunch of fucking bottlers.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Titus Bramble of all people :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Should of started with 2 strikers, not one. The whole way it went about was frustrating.

Title race is over, I just hope Arsenal win it and not Man United or Chelsea. 

I guess Benitez can fight for the Champions League, just like he wanted too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No way we'll beat Inter with the way our team sets up, we'l be hammered

We;re out of the Carling Cup

Couldn;t give a flying fuck about the FA Cup 

Out of the League title race. 

So fuck it, seasons over. Anything else that happens is all just for show now, we've blown it


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

what a shame,derby concedeing in 2nd half stoppage time


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

poor Derby


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Why do footballers keep doing that A signal with their hands when they score?

Random.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

From a United forum, I got a link to a Liverpool one (strange I know, never understand it, but its funny to see some reactions).


From a Liverpool forum:




> this clearly states that we are not good enough to win the league





> BENNET YOU HORRIBLE SHIT REF **** BAG!





> Cue..........lets have a good cup run..................totally depressed by how shit we are at the moment.............all the exscuses will just not wash.......................a draw at home to Wigan and Titus Shambles gets a goal..........the league is over





> It's not like we were going to win the title this year anyway...maybe next season!



:lmao at the last one


Couldn't resist posting that, sorry :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After a result like that, I'm not surprised at the reaction.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

True, I'd be the same way. It was bad enough when we lost to West Ham, but at least we're still in the race. There's a way to go, but no one can really say 'don't rule Liverpool' out anymore, 12 points behind, I don't see that many points being dropped.

Credit to Bramble, it was a very good strike, I've just seen it.


http://www.d1g.com/video/show/1655911


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's a first class finish from....Bramble.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I haven;t been more embarassed to support Liverpool in years. 

We didn't even draw with a good side. And look who we conceded too, and look who with! Kewell is even fairly defensive minded, he gets back and helps, plus the back 4, Pepe AND 2 holding mids, with Gerrard also dropping back and we still concede to Titus fcuking Bramble? What have we become? 

We are a passing team who is not afraid to go at teams at Anfield and rip them apart as we know we are capbable. 

But not anymore. Rafa has ruined us, rushing on 2 Center Forward's and just cramming everyone in the middle just doesn't work. Tactically inept from someone we are meant to be going out on a limb to save. And why to we bother? a 5 man midfield against a weak team at home, PATHETIC. 

I see no reason to save Rafa now. We're not winning this league, I could give 2 shits about the FA Cup, Inter will outclass us in the CL and we;re even out of the Carling Cup, for all it's importance. The man isn;t improving us, we are the weaklings of the top 4, and with the players we have it can only be blamed on the man who organizes them. 

A truly rubbish night and it's ruined my week, even after Torres gives us yet another crucial goal, we still go and fcuk it up. 

Titus Bramble with a stunner too, who the hell concedes those to the likes of him, why the hell was he given space, why didn't we clear it. 

Useless, it really is, and I refuse to be called a pessimist over this, nobody will win league titles dropping points to Reading, Birmingham and Wigan and coming within seconds of doing so against Derby.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think Liverpool are definitely out of the title running.
I have to say... what a finish from Titus, why'd we ever get rid of him.

As for us another disappointing end to a disappointing game to the end of a disappointing performance to the end of another disappointing manger. The park's was a fortress but now its a playground just begging opponents to take points. I lost £100 on this game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree that the 4-5-1 was pretty crazy, especially to jobbers like Wigan.

I think you'll turn up against Inter though, you always seem to do well when its a major thing like that, sucks for you that it never happens in the league. 

I also agree that you need a new manager, preferably not Jose Mourinho or someone who might actually make you win a title :side:


Ben I still <3 you


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We drew to Reading at home. :$

Rafa is a fool, and often shows that he doesn't know what he's doing. 

But who else can come in and do the job? Jose ain't going to Liverpool.

I fancy you to beat Inter, oddly enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And you've been sensational since. 

Yes he is, completely. European genius and a nice person, but when it comes to the league, naive and foolish. 

Donald Duck could do better than Rafa

I don't

Torres is the only positive I can take, 16 now, great signing, really is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll still push Chelsea all the way for 3rd. 

And there is still the FA Cup, which you haven't won in a while.

Plus you can never count out Liverpool in the CL.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They'll be too strong. 

Don't want it

Doubt it, and again, don't really want it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't want Jose. Also I want Benitez gone too. No idea who to bring in to replace though.

We can push for 3rd, if we really do work hard and win every game, don't see it happening though. 

Man United and Arsenal will have the 2 horse race, hopefully with Arsenal pulling it off at the end. I don't want Chelsea or Man United to get anything. 

We can do well in the CL through Benitez's loving for it. 

F.A. cup..well we could go for that too. >_>


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lippi 

Don;t want Klinsman, apparently that;s who the Yanks want.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Klinsman has done nothing, so overrated, Germany got far in a tournament where they were the hosts, THAT NEVER HAPPENS!!111!!1

Stick with Rafa.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Totally agree

And no thanks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You would be better off without him, just not sure who would come in. 

Martin Jol?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sam Allardyce.
Sammy Lee.
Steve McClaren.



The list of candidates is endless.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't want any of those, Enigma.

It'll be typical, we'll go far in the CL most likely, while falling behind in the Premier League.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I want Souness, what a manager. 

Or Sammy Lee

Why is it our best former players are hopeless managers. 

Bar Keegan and Kenny of course.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

RAFA FUCKING OUT.

WHERE THE FUCK WAS RYAN BABEL?!? WHY THE FUCK DID WE PLAY THAT FORMATION?!? WHY THE FUCK DID ONLY 3 PLAYERS PLAY WELL?!? WHERE THE FUCK HAS OUR PASSION/ATMOSPHERE GONE?!?

TITLE CHALLENGE OVER.

That is all :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Wonder when Rafa will realise that the majority of Liverpool supporters want to win the league. 

You will still finish 4th & maybe even 3rd, but seeing as Chelsea might buy some more players in January, not sure whether you'll keep up with them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Keegan what a fucking man, shame he's given up management, he'd save you.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm becoming an Arsenal/Chelsea supporter now :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Support Arsenal, at least they play good football. Chelsea are still a horrible team.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Even better, support United :hb

At least we win the league.


:side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice show of support Ste changing your team and you say I'm the bad fan :side:
I'd mark four Mourinho becoming LFC manager.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fowler for manager plz.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sarcasm, you fool.

Although I do want Arsenal to win the league, out of the contenders.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I love Jose, he;d never, ever come to us though. He wants a big job in spain or italy, we can;t afford him, and he can't even come here for a year, doubt he'll bother with waiting

We'll end up with Billy Davies.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Perhaps this video of Carlos Tevez dancing will cheer you up - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSrPIcnZbAg



Made me laugh anyway. ::


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Screw Jose, I don't want him at Liverpool.

I'll never support another team, but I want Arsenal to win it because of my passion hatred for Chelsea/Man United.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Of course I new you wer messing ste you fool.

:lmao at that video Alex.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carlos Tevez: What A Mover

Jose would fix you, but you won't be so lucky.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

How did Big Tit manage to do that?  But yeah, 4-5-1 at home to Wigan was not exactly the smartest move. 

Can't help but fell sorry for Derby.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Even if Derby did get a point today, they're still pretty much down, would of gave them a little bit of hope though.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Whats everyones opinion on Chelsea wanting to buy Kevin Doyle from Reading? I think it would be a bad move for duff because when Drog comes back and if they get Anelka, Doyle would rarely get a game. Plus I think Doyle is content at Reading.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Doyle isn't going to Chelsea. Apparently, they want Anelka and Berbatov and nothing has been confirmed other than Anelka saying that Chelsea and Bolton are having "talks".

Doyle to Chelsea is just tabloid shit imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Without reading any posts from today, I'm just going to guess that Liverpool fans aren't very happy with their draw today.

So much for gaining ground against ManCity and Wigan. 

How bad does this hurt Liverpool's chances?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

They need a miracle to win the title now tbh. They have the slimmest of slim chances, but I'm sure even KME would admit it's extremely unlikely they'll lift the title this season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It hurts it a big deal. No need to read the posts man, the title race is basically over in our opinion. The match against Man City was okay as we knew we had chance..but today was a total fuck up ans Benitez's tactics were totally wrong. 4-5-1? What a screw up.

I'm hoping for a Arsenal title win this season as I hate Chelsea and Man United.

Why on earth would Chelsea want Anelka?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm still not sure if Arsenal will keep up their good form for the distance of the season, but so far, I'd give them as good a chance as us tbh. And I hated to say that, o so much.

Chelsea are being linked with every striker under the sun atm. Doesn't mean they'll get anyone because English tabloids are terribly full of shit. But they will need someone as they can't rely on penalties to save them all the time.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'm still not sure if Arsenal will keep up their good form for the distance of the season, but so far, I'd give them as good a chance as us tbh. And I hated to say that, o so much.


It seems you've got more confidence in Arsenal than me. I'd still give United roughly a 65% chance of winning it compared to about 25% for Arsenal. However as each week passes, I'm becoming more confident. Although at the end of the season, if we finish second and don't win anything else, I'll consider that a very positive season. The Carling Cup would be a nice bonus, but nothing worth getting excited about, and I doubt we will make the final, let alone win it. I just want to beat Milan, and I'll be content with our season in Europe. That tie means so much to me for so many reasons. I simply detest Milan, probably more so than I do Real Madrid and perhaps even Chelsea.

I'd obviously love to win the FA Cup too. That competition still means a lot to me. It's the best domestic Cup competition world wide; simply because it has such a great history and means so much to so many people. The recent run of Chasetown and the subsequent celebrations show exactly how much it means, even if it's importance over the past decade has somewhat waned. Dave Kitson recent comments about 'not giving two shits' about the FA Cup really annoy me. You only have to look a couple of years back to Millwall to see that the cup isn't restricted to the top four. It may not be as good as the league, but I'd rather win the FA Cup than finish runner's up in the league; and I strongly support the automatic UCL qualification for the winner of it. It gives clubs who have had a bad season a lifeline (like Tottenham), and gives clubs like City and Villa realistic hopes of achieving their ambitions.

I know the Liverpool fans are very hurt and frustrated by recent results in the league, but really the FA Cup should be something to look forward to, and serve as a sense of purpose for the season, if you indeed lose to Inter, which in all honesty I see happening.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd still in the long run say it's still our title to lose but despite not playing that well from when Cesc was first injured till the game against Everton where you looked much better second half, you still managed to stay up with us and overtake us again because we played poorly against the Hammers, while you had a 20 minute domination at the start and wrapped it up, we couldn't even get the ball against West Ham for long periods of that game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Liverpool manager Rafa Benitez has turned to Chelsea's Wayne Bridge to solve his left-back problems after yet another move for Gabriel Heinze failed. Chelsea may be willing to part with Bridge after agreeing a £4million deal for Lokomotiv Moscow defender Branislav Ivanovic.
> 
> ----
> 
> Arsenal midfielder Alexander Hleb has emerged as a surprise target for Liga giants Barcelona. The Belarus international has been in sterling form for The Gunners this term, although it is unlikely Arsene Wenger will part with the skilful attacking midfielder.


I lol'd.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Either 18M or 12.5M + Yaya Toure for Hleb.

Also, if Liverpool can get Bridge on the cheap, it would be far from a bad buy.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think Bridge is that bad, he can be shocking at times though.

I think he needs a new club, so maybe Liverpool is the right move for him.
That rumour is a possible one, as Chelsea have signed a Serbian defender.

I don't think Hleb will go anywhere, but if Barca do make a bid, Wenger would be tempted.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Title race is over for us now, thats it. The most frustrating thing wasnt even the 5 man midfield or the shit defending from a set piece (which we used to be so good at) again, its that we will show up against Inter and probably beat them.

I really think Rafa cares more about the CL than the league and he needs to change his attitude fucking fast or we may aswell startlooking elsewhere. I just hope we win the FA Cup for this season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Title race is over for us now, thats it. The most frustrating thing wasnt even the 5 man midfield or the shit defending from a set piece (which we used to be so good at) again,* its that we will show up against Inter and probably beat them.*
> 
> I really think Rafa cares more about the CL than the league and he needs to change his attitude fucking fast or we may aswell startlooking elsewhere. I just hope we win the FA Cup for this season.


I agree, it's always the same, drop points against average teams, & go and get a result against a much better team.

Rafa thinks winning the CL is better than winning the Prem, it probably is, depends how you look at it, but you havn't won the league for a while & he needs to understand thats what the fans want to win.

I think Ferguson would prefer the Champions league this year, but of course, he obviously wants both.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The annoying thing is, looking back, we played that exact formation against AC Milan, and while it controlled them (stifled is perhaps more accurate) it failed to penetrate them at all and we lost. So why recycle it and use it again? Gerrard is really useless in the role experts like to label "in the hole", can't play there at all, never will be able to. Torres isn't a lone striker either, as has already been proved when City and United just ganged up on him, granted he was far too good for Wigan to be able to do that, and he scored, but he still had a harder task than he should have if we just took Masch out (why did we need defensive midfielder against Wigan?), put Gerrard in the center and Crouch up top with Fernando, rather than over complicating things and having what I like to call a "christmas pudding" formation. 

The zonal marking is now annoying me too, Spurs seem to do it and they are awful with it, we do it and had been solid, but now it just isn't working. Gerrard tried, pretty pathetically, to clear the ball and it hit, I believe, Mascherano who was standing next to Titus Bramble. Why was a small guy like Masch anywhere near a farly large lad like Bramble? Needless to say, gola machine Titus went and scored and we looked absoulutely ridiculous. And the ball struck Mascherano in the first place because he was "zonally marking" the area Gerrard attempted to hoof the ball into. And where were all our attacking players in case we wanted to break? All in the area. And who was our furthest player forward? You guessed it, the defensive midfielder who has never scored a goal for us or come particularly close, Javier Mascherano. Wigan didn't bring all their players forward, so we didn't need to have all our players back, just man mark each one and make sure everyone knows who is 'their man'


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree ^, playing that formation, Torres upfront his own, & having Mascherano 'protecting' the back 4, against _Wigan_.
So defensive.

I guess Rafa is just a 'little' cautious, but he shouldn't be, especially the fact that it was far from a strong strike force. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

But the thing is we played Arsenal 442 last year and ripped them apart 4-1, it can be done even against better teams than Wigan and Benitez knew so. Its justdamn frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7169108.stm



> Newcastle and England midfielder Joey Barton will be released from jail after being granted bail by a judge.
> 
> He was charged with assault occasioning actual bodily harm and affray after an incident in Liverpool's Church Street.
> 
> ...


FFS. The ****. If he wasn't a known figure he would of been refused bail considering he was already on bail for a previous arrest/assault.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish Barton would just fuck off somewhere and not come back. Along with Joe Cole, Camoranesi can come to :side:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

What a noob. I hate him soo much I hope he does go to prison and gets raped off big bubba. I hate Sam for buy him, for thinking hes better than Emre and just everything about the fat bastard. Thanks Freddie for leaving us with him.

For me Torres is best when hes played in a SS position, where he can make runs from deep and toucher defenders.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I find it funny Allardyce leaving out Emre for Butt/Faye.

As for Barton, he should be banned from football for at least 12 months. :argh:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> For me Torres is best when hes played in a SS position, where he can make runs from deep and toucher defenders.



Possibly. But he is a goalscorer, despite the fact you think he's a poor finisher, he likes to be up top fighting for every ball, and wants to lead the line. 

He's such as asset though, the way he can drop deep and just win the ball and run past people with ease. It's why he never works well with our other strikers, they simply can't keep up with him, think Rafa noticed that last night, hence putting Gerrard up with him, the soulution is Babel, he is as quick as anyone off the ball at the moment, certainly able to keep up with Fernando.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> Possibly. But he is a goalscorer, despite the fact you think he's a poor finisher, he likes to be up top fighting for every ball, and wants to lead the line.
> 
> He's such as asset though, the way he can drop deep and just win the ball and run past people with ease. It's why he never works well with our other strikers, they simply can't keep up with him, think Rafa noticed that last night, hence putting Gerrard up with him, the soulution is Babel, he is as quick as anyone off the ball at the moment, certainly able to keep up with Fernando.



He is a goalscorer but not a clinical finisher, he misses for to many chances to be called a natural finisher. Example against Newcastle he should have scored 4 or 5 but didn't score any. Although there isn't too many natural finishers today. Van Nistelrooy is the closest thing but hes a cheating arshole, I don't care whether hes passive or active, offside is offside FFS.


Your best option is to bring in a new forward all together, I can't quite think of who but some like Diego Milito, Luis Fabiano or someone along those lines maybe even Marlon King or Dean Ashton.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Although there isn't too many natural finishers today. Van Nistelrooy is the closest thing but hes a cheating arshole, I don't care whether hes passive or active, offside is offside FFS.


Eduardo, possibly, from what i've seen of him so far. :side:

I think Torres belongs up there, whether it's on his own or with another striker, no way can he drop deep looking for the ball,
Like Rooney perhaps, or Kuyt.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

If he played with someone who is capable of holding the ball up and able to make a decent pass it could work. I don't mean drop deep as in go hunting as in his starting position so that he is just off the radar and can go bombing in from a good through ball.


I've seen Eduardo he seems comfortable infront of goal but for me isn't deadly.

EDIT: His goal record will argue my point.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Eduardo doesn't get many goals for Arsenal as he doesnt play very often. But when he is on the field, he scores. At least now. Haven't seen him miss a one on one, ever. He's a clinical finisher, always goes for the corner.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's an annoyingly good finisher, he should be starting more often.


----------



## ulio (Jan 24, 2007)

Ya eduardo is dam clinical.

He has the best average goal per shot in the euro qualifiers.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Not seen any of the last 3 games so i cant comment.

Shit result at West Ham but Wigan made up for that the other day


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Hows everyone seeing the FA Cup shaping up? Well the Villa vs Man Utd game at least.

Just read Ferguson has never gone out in the 3rd round and we haven't beaten them in 20 games, so statistically it isn't looking too good . However if there is any time to break the hoodoo it is probably now as the only injury we have is Carew (big injury though). We've scored in every game that we've faced a top four team however I'm not convinced that our defence will hold strong especially if we play Davies as although he had a decent game against Tottenham may not be ready for a test such as this so I can see Knight returning to the back four. It'll probably end 2-1 or 3-1 to Man Utd but as long as we put in a good performance I'll be happy, the way Birmingham pushed Man Utd gives me a small glimmer of hope that we can get a result however.

I won't mind too much if we get knocked out as then we can just focus on the league and our push for Europe.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I may not yet be convinced as Eduardo's ability as a whole, but if he keeps finishing like he has been, I won't mind. I've noticed that he really makes the goal scoring opportunities himself, but usually preys off mistakes by defenders. I'm sure by the end of the season, his movement will beas good as any other Arsenal player, as that really is one aspect of attacking play that Arsene and the coaching staff teach so well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not all that fussed with the FA Cup, I don't want us to lose, but I'm more bothered about picking up no injuries and the guys just putting in a better performance in front of goal than they did against Birmingham.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I never fancy Villa against either United or Arsenal. The fast one touch passing of their attacks tend to rip Villa's defence apart. And before I get any replies reminding me of how unlucky Villa were not to beat Arsenal last time the teams played, well Arsenal were in fact ripping Villa apart until Hleb got injured, and Flamini and Diarra are hardly a midfield combination who can shred defences. Then the factor of John Carew being out, so I really can't see past United winning.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Villa have looked so strong recently, I'm a bit worried but still think we can get the job done comfortable. I don't mind what the score is, just wanna get clean sheet really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United will win, no other result seems likely to me. 

We have Luton, I don't expect it to be very exciting like last time, our defense is much better now. I think we'll field a half decent team, we can;t really afford to lose just from the prespective our owners only judge Rafa on what they see in the media, and if we get dumpoed out of what is often described as a very prestegious competition, even if it isn't as much these days, they are bound to release another statement about Rafa not doing a job with a team, and we'll be even less likely to get money in the transfer market. The reason they are reluctant to spend, to me, is they aren't sure Rafa is the man for the job, they aren't going to give him everything he wants, then sack him if it all goes to shite. And the current dodgy run of form doesn't go unnoticed, and going out of our second competition already would be a blow. We have to remain in the competition. 

As for what I want, I want fringe players to have a good game, see Babel up front and see some goals against a pretty low quality team, if a second team isn't good enough to beat them then what does that say about why they aren't in the first team. 

*Itandje

Arbeloa - Carragher - Hobbs - Riise

Benayoun - Alonso - Lucas - Leto

Babel - Crouch *​
4-4-2, wingers playing as wingers, center mids playing as center mids, strikers playing as strikers. No stupid formation changes, no people out of position, just a straight forward good team.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats a good team, Babel will destory Luton's defence, will have good service from Alonso as well, only neg is Riise.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ That line-up would probably be the best way to go. There's very little chance that Luton will be able to score against that defence, then its only a matter of getting a goal, and that will give players who haven't had a lot to should about this season get on the scoresheet and give them a bit of confidence.

With the two Cup games for Arsenal coming up, I'm really interest about what kind of teams we will field for each match. Wenger said at the start of the season that the Carling Cup was strictly for the second string side, but a big reason why we're still in the Cup; Eduardo, has since become a part of the first team as a result of RVP's re-injury, so where does that leave him?. Then because the Carling Cup tie is against Spurs and because the fixture beforehand is such an easy one, I think some of the more established stars will want to play in the Carling Cup match rather than the FA Cup match. I'm thinking Wenger may do a bit of a mix and match, and play a mostly first team squad against Burnley, but rest a couple so we can have a real shot at Spurs in the Carling Cup.

I suppose time will tell, but I honestly wouldn't mind putting out the second string out against Burnley, and putting the first team out against Spurs, but then again that wouldn't be fair on the players which have gotten us so far in the Carling Cup, so I think Wenger will at least keep his word to an extent.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> Thats a good team, Babel will destory Luton's defence, will have good service from Alonso as well, only neg is Riise.


Agree totally with all three. But Riise needs games to stay somewhat sharp as Benitez is insistant on playing him. Luton will hardly have dynamic wingers that will show up how poor he can be defensively, and if he can score aganst anyone, this is the team, he won;t be closed down alot and he can pull shots off, and it's going to be a lower quality keeper in goal. I still feel he needs a goal and then he can still be usefil. Alot like Kuyt he is a confidence player, and he is very good going forward when he's confident.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Novus Destiny said:


> ^ That line-up would probably be the best way to go. There's very little chance that Luton will be able to score against that defence, then its only a matter of getting a goal, and that will give players who haven't had a lot to should about this season get on the scoresheet and give them a bit of confidence.
> 
> With the two Cup games for Arsenal coming up, I'm really interest about what kind of teams we will field for each match. Wenger said at the start of the season that the Carling Cup was strictly for the second string side, but a big reason why we're still in the Cup; Eduardo, has since become a part of the first team as a result of RVP's re-injury, so where does that leave him?. Then because the Carling Cup tie is against Spurs and because the fixture beforehand is such an easy one, I think some of the more established stars will want to play in the Carling Cup match rather than the FA Cup match. I'm thinking Wenger may do a bit of a mix and match, and play a mostly first team squad against Burnley, but rest a couple so we can have a real shot at Spurs in the Carling Cup.
> 
> I suppose time will tell, but I honestly wouldn't mind putting out the second string out against Burnley, and putting the first team out against Spurs, but then again that wouldn't be fair on the players which have gotten us so far in the Carling Cup, so I think Wenger will at least keep his word to an extent.


Lenman has been named in the squad, Gallas and Adeybour will not play, Sky Sports news said someone else is out also but cant remember of top of me head 

Found it intresting to see David Beckham training with Arsenal


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> Steven Gerrard, Alvaro Arbeloa and Fabio Aurelio have all been ruled out of Sunday's FA Cup third round clash at Luton Town.
> All three players picked up muscle injuries against Wigan in midweek and are sidelined for the trip to Kenilworth Road.
> 
> Manager Rafael Benitez confirmed: "Steven and Alvaro have a calf problem and Fabio has a hamstring injury.
> ...


I expect that's just precautionary. Not risking them to make sure they'll be fit for Boro, I only wanted one of the 3 to play, so my line up would be the same, just with Finnan at RB instead of Arbs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why do you care about the Boro game though, surely the FA Cup is more important now? :side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Why do you care about the Boro game though, surely the FA Cup is more important now? :side:



No cuz they got this daft idea in their head they can still win the league


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why do you care about the Boro game though, surely the FA Cup is more important now? :side:


Yes, of course, always important to have your best players ready for the mighty Luton Town despite the fact a Premiership game is next and at the moment we are sitting in fifth and need to get back in the champions league places to avoid angering our owners who will give us no money to build our squad if we fail to make any progress in the league, meaning we will falter once again next season. 

And secondly, I hate Boro and want them to be relegated and absoulutely destroying them would give me more pleasure than winning what is considered an "easy" FA Cup game (not that I don't understand a shock could very well occur)
So yes, excellent, let's focus on Luton, fuck the Prem, let's totally forget all about it. :agree:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> Yes, of course, always important to have your best players ready for the mighty Luton Town despite the fact a Premiership game is next and at the moment we are sitting in fifth and need to get back in the champions league places to avoid angering our owners who will give us no money to build our squad if we fail to make any progress in the league, meaning we will falter once again next season.
> 
> So yes, excellent, let's focus on Luton, fuck the Prem, let's totally forget all about it. :agree:



I see where you're coming from but what will look better to the owners at the end of the season-FA Cup winners and 5th place or 4th place and champions league but no silverware?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Play Nemeth and Babel together PLEASE.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

I see that wenger may stay true to his word and play the 2nd team that has got us so far in the carling cup so it looks like a mainly first team squad against burnley.

I expect Liverpool to beat luton comfortably about 3 or 4-0 even with players out.

Villa don't have a good record against Man Utd in the FA Cup or in fact overall so i would say Man Utd for the win. I would still mark if laursen scored in stoppage time winning the game for villa :O

Anyway how till Allardayce gets the sack you think?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

$ubliminal™ said:


> Anyway how till Allardayce gets the sack you think?


Unless they start winning,end of Feb at the most


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Well Newcastle have got Utd next week so things aren't getting easier.

I can see them sticking with him to see what he does in the Transfer window.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

> Manuel Fernandes’ agent has revealed to setantasports.com that the Valencia midfielder is undergoing a medical with a view to completing a loan move to Everton.


Sorry if it's been posted.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

^Has been in the Transfer thread I'm pretty sure. Not too keen on La Liga so I can't really say much about him.

Unless things start picking up for Newcastle, Allardyce is on his way. I'm pretty sure the commentator said that they've got Manchester United followed by another top team. could be Liverpool but I'm not sure, so it's not exactly smooth sailing. I mean, to have to get a last gasp winner against Derby should indicate that there are problems.

The Saturday and Sunday fixtures mark the end of the busy period, right?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Yep. No more games every few days. I'll miss it somewhat, I enjoyed pulling all nighters tbh.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

As will I. At least I chose the right time to go to my Dad's place for 10 days.. managed to get in probably 80% of the games. Do England have something like some sort of Live & Active coverage on Sky Sports?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No, they don't. Their 5live is only radio.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Haha go us, we see the majority of the games weekly. I love Live + Active.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Seriously is the best thing to hit FOXTEL imo, next best thing would be the supposed FOX Football channel that is apparantly in the works. A-League + EPL + Championship = Heaven.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't like Championship, but I don't mind A-League. 

We get the majority of the games, and I don't mind the timeslots most of the time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kronical™ said:


> As will I. At least I chose the right time to go to my Dad's place for 10 days.. managed to get in probably 80% of the games. Do England have something like some sort of Live & Active coverage on Sky Sports?


We have an early kick off of a Premer Leaugue or Championship match on Saturday, and Super Sunday where we get two live games. Then when we have champions league we can match any match we want, we have access to all of them. 

We don't have as many games on because they try to encourage us to go to more games rather than watching at home.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Random, but any idea why they stopped 'Monday Night Football', where they review all the weekend action and all the fans are in the studio? 

Lol at the avvys. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Seriously is the best thing to hit FOXTEL imo, next best thing would be the supposed FOX Football channel that is apparantly in the works. A-League + EPL + Championship = Heaven.


They're also thinking of trying to get highlights shows from La Liga, Serie A, Dutch Eredivise, UEFA Cup, French Ligue 1, German Bundesliga, Portugese Superliga and other highlights shows from other European and South American leagues too apparently...

That would simply put, own.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Random, but any idea why they stopped 'Monday Night Football', where they review all the weekend action and all the fans are in the studio?
> 
> Lol at the avvys. :side:


They barely have evening games anymore, and when they do they put them on Setanta, where the coverage is pretty shite. 

I miss MNF.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

> I don't like Championship, but I don't mind A-League.


Most Championship games are pretty eh to me as well. If my Palace were in the Premiership I wouldn't bother with it but it just doesn't seem to be at the present



KME said:


> We don't have as many games on because they try to encourage us to go to more games rather than watching at home.


Yeah that makes sense. I guess it'd be the same over here if the A-League was as big as the EPL is.



Renegade™ said:


> They're also thinking of trying to get highlights shows from La Liga, Serie A, Dutch Eredivise, UEFA Cup, French Ligue 1, German Bundesliga, Portugese Superliga and other highlights shows from other European and South American leagues too apparently...
> 
> That would simply put, own.


All I'm really in touch with is my (real) Australian football and English football, but I'm always willing to expand. Sentanta Sports covers a bit of that doesn't it? I think my dad's getting it over at his place.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We have Villa 8pm on a Monday night, annoyingly I think the next day I have a Biology GCSE, and Maths AS Level test :sad:


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh, this is the FA Cup thread as well.. I'm an ass :$

We've got Watford over there I think, although it could be at Selhurst. Seeing as how we're 13 games unbeaten and Watford are losing games to teams like QPR and one other bottom team - could've been Cardiff City not sure - so we could have a solid chance of advancing after bowing out in Round One of the League Cup. I'm capped until Monday, so I can't get the stream if there was to be one.

Any Aussies know what games Fox Sports are showing?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No FA Cup matches tonight on Fox Sports. ESPN has the Man Utd vs Villa game kicking off at 4:00am ish. I'm up all night again (yay). Tomorrow night they've got coverage from 1am on ESPN with Arsenal vs Burnley, QPR vs Chelsea and Liverpool vs Luton I think. Not entirely sure.

But tonight, shall be a good game. Pity it's not a lunch time kickoff in England :no:


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

No FA Cup games on Fox Sports? Surprising seeing as they'll show League Cup matches.

If it were that'd be like a 11.30pm-Midnight kickoff, wouldn't it? I used to love watching the games at like 10pm early in the season.. even if they happened to be Sunderland matches on dad's weekend. It was enough to get me pumped for Live & Active which would be a 12am, still a time I regard early. But with daylight savings in play for a while, games are later, not a big fan, tbh. 

I'd mark for a QPR victory over at Stamford Bridge


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

SBS usually cover the FA Cup.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Nope, nothing at all 

Not even as Les Murray's Football Feature.. they've got like the Emeperor's Cup with Gamba (ball)Osaka vs Uwara or something. I might check it out as Gamba are in our Asian Champions League group.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fucking hell. I've watched/attended every single Melbourne Victory game for the entire season, except the past two away games because I had other plans, and those happen to be the two games we win convincingly against the two top teams in the league :sad:

Also, SBS haven't covered the early rounds of the FA Cup since they lost all Premier League rights, which has been the past two/three years I think. Well, at least ESPN has got them. I'll likely stay up and watch Villa v United, even though I'm quite sure United will win.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think we'll win, but it might not be as convincing as the last few seasons. Depends if Rooney & Saha start, or if Rooney is on the bench because Fergie hasn't guaranteed he'll start yet. We hopefully will line up like this...

*Van Der Sar

Brown Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Ronnie Hargreaves Anderson Giggs

Rooney Saha*​


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> Fucking hell. I've watched/attended every single Melbourne Victory game for the entire season, except the past two away games because I had other plans, and those happen to be the two games we win convincingly against the two top teams in the league :sad:
> 
> Also, SBS haven't covered the early rounds of the FA Cup since they lost all Premier League rights, which has been the past two/three years I think. Well, at least ESPN has got them. I'll likely stay up and watch Villa v United, even though I'm quite sure United will win.


 You didn't watch either Stevo? You missed out. The 5-2 win over the Mariners proves that we still have what it takes to be up competing with the top three again. We've now beaten both of the top teams and knocked them off the top of the table in two consecutive games.. not even spanning over a week! Too bad the form is coming now though, Jets pretty much ended all but the slightest of hopes 

Villa/United earlier in the season was a very solid game up until the point where Rooney scored and when Reo-Coker got the red. From there on it got boring for me, so I went to bed. Is the game over at Villa Park or at Old Trafford?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Kronical™ said:


> You didn't watch either Stevo? You missed out. The 5-2 win over the Mariners proves that we still have what it takes to be up competing with the top three again. We've now beaten both of the top teams and knocked them off the top of the table in two consecutive games.. not even spanning over a week! Too bad the form is coming now though, Jets pretty much ended all but the slightest of hopes


I really don't think we should have won that game. The send off for Adelaide was very harsh, imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I did catch a replay for the match against the Mariners on the following day, and hopefully I'll catch tomorrow's replay for the match against Queensland.

Adelaide winning would have been great as it would have really openned up the chance for the finals, but now it's pretty much set in stone. Even if Newcastle didn't win convincingly against Adelaide, they certainly deserve to be where they are. They've been quite unlucky in matches against Sydney this season too. Melbourne have been quite hopeless throughout the season, and have never delivered much to shout about all season until recently, so I don't think we at all deserve to make the finals.



> Villa/United earlier in the season was a very solid game up until the point where Rooney scored and when Reo-Coker got the red. From there on it got boring for me, so I went to bed. Is the game over at Villa Park or at Old Trafford?


Villa Park. For Villa to get even a draw, I think United will have to have a poor performance, and Villa have a good one.

The best tie for this round is Ipswich v Pompey, imo. The best home team in England against the best away team. It'll be interesting for sure, but I think the gap in quality will be too much for Ipswich. The one upset I'm picking is Bristol City beating Middlesbrough.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Bristol City are the surprise package of the Championship this season. They've come up from League One and more than halfway into the season they're sitting in the 3rd position but only on goal difference, being equal with West Bromwich Albion and Watford with 47 points. I really wouldn't be surprised if they pulled out the win over Boro, as they really are nothing special this season.

Like I said earlier, I'd mark out for a Queens Park win at Stamford Bridge and a win for Luton over Liverpool. Although both of them are highly unlikely.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm finding the Chasetown/Cardiff game very intresting, history could be made, come on Chasetown!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-1 Cardiff, Game over 

Poor old Chase Town.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> 3-1 Cardiff, Game over
> 
> *Poor old Chase Town*.



agreed

An ex-Hereford United player score the 3rd goal though so you know, every cloud.....

This is one of those bizzaire games where i marked once for both teams .lol


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We could still get a good shock though, hopefully, Cambridge of the conference are leading Wolves 1-0 at half time.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> We could still get a good shock though, hopefully, Cambridge of the conference are leading Wolves 1-0 at half time.



yeah its something like 17 years to the day when Cambridge beat wolves in an FA Cup upset, funny how history repeats itself


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I was thinking trying to come up with positives for this season and truthfully couldn't find any. We have a awful manager, most of the team are poor, probably our best player never plays, our owner Mike Ashley what a twat and his bum chum of a chairman.


Ashley can go around wearing all the Newcastle strips he wants, go to all the clubs he wants, sit with all the fans he wants, spend all of our money he wants, talk to any amount of fans he wants, try to act like a fan all he wants. The truth of the matter is hes a huckle, he has made our team laughable him ,the help of Sam Allardyce and whatever the chairman is called. 

We badly need a defender anyone can see but I read that instead of a quality center back we are after a Chinaman of a forward I've never heard of. Despite the fact the chairman is giving Sam money(mikes dirty money) and time. Why give the fat bastard time, give him anymore time and we'll finish in the bottom half. If we finish lower than Sunderland I'm gonna kill myself.

Mike should just sell the club back to a geordie and go away but I can't see him doing that. Anyways sit in the directors box with a suit FFS. Your not a Geordie you never will be no matter how much he tries and burn that Smith shirt. Hes shite he doesn't deserve to wear the shirt nevermind to have replicas. Stop going to our nightclubs you fat and ugly no one wants to see your face there go away go to your parties with the rich people you are not one of us. Don't ever try talk to me again, your a fool go back down to the whole you came from and die. I'll see you in hell you sick SOB.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Woles have gone 2-1 up late on against Cambridge 

And Totti, see a councellor mate, you have too much hate in you.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

right thats another underdog out, theres still hope


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> And Totti, see a councellor mate, you have too much hate in you.


So would you if you had some fat noob trying to pose as a casual fan not just the owner and Sam buying players not up to standard. Its disgusting. If I go back in time we spent 9.5 on Boumsong, 9 on Luque, 16 on Owen, on those 3 players alone we wasted 34millon on absolute shite. Beware those prices are off the top of my head.

Its frustratingly seeing us go for poor defenders. Sam had money but could only buy poor players. Lets face it Taylor + Bramble > Rozehnal + Cacapa/Taylor/Faye. What angers me the most is I'm a defensive midfielder/central defender and I see many good defensive players but we get overlooked. Money doesn't buy a heart/love. If I ever played I'd always give 100%, I'd be willing to die trying to stop a goal. Then you see our defenders not being able to kick a ball in the right way.


I've just seen a soccerforum rant, so I goes to the web site and sees that they have nearly as many active members as we do moderators.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Hereford 1-0 up, come on Bulls


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS

Brown
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Park
Carrick
Anderson
Giggs

Ronny
Saha


Rooney, Hargreaves, Nani, O'Shea, Heaton


Should be good enough, won't be an easy game though.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

2-2, 3 goals in 4mins, trust us to produce some drama on cup day


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

:lmao 

Blackburn 1-4 Coventry. 

Mifsud with another two goals, getting a knack of scoring against Prem teams.

Another good result, Huddersfield 2-1 Birmingham. And anouther Bolton 0-1 Sheffield United. 

And Havant and Waterlooville got a draw with Swansea and earned a replay.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

FFS MOTSON NEEDS TO FUCKING RETIRE!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Motson sucks, Lawro is just too good for him, he gets dragged down. 

Also, Everton lost 1-0 to Oldham :lmao


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Saha is pissing me off he has to make everything so complicated when he can just make a simple pass.

Ahh Giggs should of scored.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I laugh at Renegade saying Tevez over does things, Saha is far worse for doing it and it hardly ever comes off, he really did piss me off in that first half.

Andersons runs were the sex.

But it's not been very good at all, I'm hopeful we'll nick it in the second half.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yup Saha has been woeful, hopefully Rooney comes on later.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Saha looks off the pace his Strictly Come Dancing impersinations are annoying when he just just pass the ball. Carew isn't fit. Both teams are playing pretty defensive. Doesn't make for a brilliant game really. 

Glaring miss by Giggs, even if he didn't think it was coming to him, he was looking at the goal and could see where he needed to put it, could've taken a touch I think. 

It'll take luck or class to win this, don't see it being a draw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wasn't the easiest chance for Giggs, the ball bounced up at him, not surprised he wasted it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

WTF is this? Well thanks BBC I may as not bother watching MOTD tonight, are they stupid or what?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, I turned it off very quickly, really moronic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They quite often do that. Pretty stupid...

I knew all the results though, SO NO BIGGEH. Spoiled the goals though, I wanted to see those on MOTD, O WELL.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't seriously work out why they would do that, it's going to make more people not watch tonight than do...

I will still probabaly watch, as our 15 second yearly slot will be on...

Also, I can't explain how shocked I was today the crowd at Deepdale was 4000! Our lowest in years.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LMAO @ THE PEOPLES CLUB.

I couldn't stop laughing during that game, especially after being told they would win 7-0 before the match by me mate.

Also, come on the Aston :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Gutted for Villa, but at least this means we might draw United away come Monday.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronaldo saves the day.

You could just see us scoring when Saha came off funnily enough :side:

Anderson is getting closer and closer.

CARRRIIICCCCK.. aaah would of been a great goal.

Rooney

2-0


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney was the sex, Saha was shit, Anderson needs shooting lessons because it's the only thing currently not in his game.

Glad we won and 19th of the season for Ron Ron.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm still shocked how fucking good Vidic was. I've not properly watched United for a while but jesus he didn't give Gabby or Carew a kick all game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United make me sick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killah RKO™ said:


> I'm still shocked how fucking good Vidic was. I've not properly watched United for a while but jesus he didn't give Gabby or Carew a kick all game.


He's a beast, to be very frank.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Shame Villa didnt really go for it after they went 0-1 down, only 1 chance I can remember from them (Gardners header), typical clinical Utd though :sad:



> Anderson is getting closer and closer.


EDIT - Just found that :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was surprised how poor Anderson's shooting is, considering how well he can pass you;d imagine he could muster the power and accuracy needed for a good effort on goal, apart from hitting the post against Kiev (I think) he's been pretty woeful in front of goal.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah I though superman rolleyes would have done better, especially the one after his long run in the 1st half.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lol at Everton.
Ronaldo scoring again pleases me.
Anderson's shooting will improve, and his passing is sublime.
Rooney > Saha, Saha's turning into the sort of player Smith was last season, does fuck all all game.
Pleased we're through.

That is all.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> He's a beast, to be very frank.


Yeah he's fucking brilliant.

Game was sloppy, but the team pulled through and got the job done in the end. Villa away is not exactly a game you want after a tough Christmas schedule, so I'm happy even though the lads weren't on top form today.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Anderson's shooting will improve, and his passing is sublime.


How do you know that?? dont go all MUF plz :sad:

Joking  

It annoys me that we cant win games as jammily as that


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson just gets excited infront of goal, he scored some great goals at Porto. I think once he settles he'll be better, plus he's only 19.

It wasn't that jammy, we were always the more likely to win and our class got through in the end.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think we'll get a tough 4th round draw, I actually hope its Liverpool, I'd fucking love to end their only chance of domestic silverware. 

I'm wary of us getting a jobber club, we all know what Fergie will do - play the reserves, and they tend to fuck up.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> It wasn't that jammy, we were always the more likely to win and our class got through in the end.


The jammy thing was the goal, Bouma fell asleep for 1 second and boom, game over


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I think we'll get a tough 4th round draw, I actually hope its Liverpool, I'd fucking love to end their only chance of domestic silverware.
> 
> *I'm wary of us getting a jobber club, we all know what Fergie will do - play the reserves, and they tend to fuck up.*


I'm not sure he would actually, maybe not every first teamer, but still a more than good team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Get fucking in there David Carney, just seen that he scored the winner against Bolton for The Blades. Fuck Bryan Robson for not playing him more often. He'll be in the Premier League sometime in the next two seasons for sure, which is a far cry from Hamilton Academical, which is where he ended up when he first went to England.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

SkySports said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo and Wayne Rooney struck late on as Man Utd booked their place in the fourth round of the FA Cup with a *2-1* win at Aston Villa.


http://www.skysports.com/football/match_report/0,19764,11065_2925833,00.html

 :lmao


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Off topic, but where is MUF Fan, can't remember him posting in here for a while.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

^Not being a hooligan



> Cristiano Ronaldo and Wayne Rooney struck late on as Man Utd booked their place in the fourth round of the FA Cup with a 2-1 win at Aston Villa.


Its not like it was even close to them scoring lol


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Watford have signed Lionel Ainsworth, that Hereford fan will be gutted with him being their only player worth making note of.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great that we won. Great that Ronnie got another goal. Great that Rooney hasn't missed a beat. Great that Anderson was pretty super again. Defence was great as always with anything they had to deal with.

I can see us murdering the next team we go against, we are due to hammer someone.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good enough performance really, they didn't do much.
Anderson played well again, & good to see Rooney getting a goal.

We are due a big win soon, hopefully its against Newcastle next week.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Solid defensive performance, although really until Rooney came on for Park, we looked pretty useless going forward bar Ronnie's shot and Giggs howler of a miss.

Park was garbage for the most part, and playing 4-5-1 with Saha as the only guy up front doesn't work, because he has no one to play off. Anderson apart from his wild shooting was excellent again, Carrick was ok for once.

Still, I hope we play much better going forward against Newcastle next week. Hopefully with either Rooney/Saha up together or Rooney supported by Ronnie. And our defense stays the same, keep Wes Brown plz. Solid player at RB.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I knew Villa were unlikely to get anything out of the game, but to play as we did for 80 minutes when if anything we matched Man Utd and then lose it because of a lapse in concentration really sucks. Pretty boring game though. Damn you Bouma! We can take plenty of positives as we weren't outplayed like we have been in the past and really gave it a go. Curtis Davies was probably one of the best Villa players on the park and wasn't at all daunted by the task in front of him and Petrov is still improving. Carew didn't look 100% but he should be for the game against Reading.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lololol Park was far better than Saha. And I still don't get how it was a howler of a miss, the ball bounced up at him making it difficult to control the shot.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Which games are this morning/today? I'm thinking of catching a stream but I've got to get up tomorrow morning.

I Loz'ed at Oldham Ath beating Everton, that's pretty terrible for a team competing for Europe. I imagine that the team was undermanned or Moys played a second team. If not that pretty  if you ask me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well over here, it starts around 12:55am. I think Liverpool vs Luton is on at 3am, which will end up in me pulling an all nighter. I think it's Arsenal vs Burnley at 12:55am. Both on at ESPN.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok, thanks Kenneh. Shouldn't be too hard finding a stream, but not sure if it's a match worth staying up for, I'll see.

For anyone who has missed the results. Sorry if it's been posted already

Aston Villa FC 0 - 2 Manchester United FC 
Preston North End FC 1 - 0 S****horpe United FC
Colchester United FC 1 - 3 Peterborough United FC 
Bolton Wanderers FC 0 - 1 Sheffield United FC 
Blackburn Rovers FC 1 - 4 Coventry City FC 
Brighton & Hove Albion FC 1 - 2 Mansfield Town FC 
Charlton Athletic FC 1 - 1 West Bromwich Albion FC 
Watford FC 2 - 0 Crystal Palace FC 
Plymouth Argyle FC 3 - 2 Hull City FC 
Tranmere Rovers FC 2 - 2 Hereford United FC 
Tottenham Hotspur FC 2 - 2 Reading FC 
Bristol City FC 1 - 2 Middlesbrough FC 
Huddersfield Town FC 2 - 1 Birmingham City FC 
Swansea City FC 1 - 1 Havant & Waterlooville FC 
Sunderland AFC 0 - 3 Wigan Athletic FC 
Southend United FC 5 - 2 Dagenham & Redbridge FC 
Everton FC 0 - 1 Oldham Athletic FC 
Southampton FC 2 - 0 Leicester City FC 
West Ham United FC 0 - 0 Manchester City FC 
Ipswich Town FC 0 - 1 Portsmouth FC 
Barnsley FC 2 - 1 Blackpool FC 
Chelsea FC 1 - 0 Queens Park Rangers FC 
Swindon Town FC 1 - 1 Barnet FC 
Norwich City FC 1 - 1 Bury FC 
Walsall FC 0 - 0 Millwall FC 
Wolverhampton Wanderers FC 2 - 1 Cambridge United FC
Chasetown FC 1 - 3 Cardiff City FC

Shocks without a doubt are losses for teams like Everton, Blackburn and Bolton. The first two are especially terrible. Swansea/Waterloo game is another good result for a below-conference team. It's the second time Swansea have had a below-conference team as their opponent and twice they are going into a replay match. Also Cardiff going 1-0 down before winning 3-1 is pretty shithouse as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll just be watching the one match. Should be a classic at the Turf Moor.



Renegade said:


> Park was garbage for the most part, and playing 4-5-1 with *Saha as the only guy up front doesn't work, because he has no one to play off.* Anderson apart from his wild shooting was excellent again, Carrick was ok for once.


I thought the whole point of playing Saha was for other players to feed off him. If any United player can play the lone role, it would be Saha.



Bouma said:


> Damn you Bouma!


I LOL'd.



> Also Cardiff going 1-0 down before winning 3-1 is pretty shithouse as well.


I would have marked for Chasetown going to the fourth round. It'd be awesome if they drew one of the top four rather than Cardiff though. A bunch of part-timers who's furthest travel in an away league match is about 50 km, walking through the tunnel at Old Trafford would be awesome.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

> A bunch of part-timers who's furthest travel in an away league match is about 50 km, walking through the tunnel at Old Trafford would be awesome.


And then getting a draw against them like Exeter Town did last year, 1-1 it was. They got beat like 5-1 in the replay though.

Seeing as Palace is out I'll be supporting Waterlooville for the remainder of the tournament. Only consolation for the elimination is that the scum from Brighton got the ass as well. 

Funny I'm saying that since I do play for Brighton down here.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve played for Brighton, quite the player from what I've heard. :side:

Burnley are going to convincingly beat Arsenal tonight, I just don't think they'll be able to handle Akinbiyi. :side:

A bit too much sarcasm perhaps. :side:


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Word from the president is that they are naming the clubroom Steve Newbold House. Of course these are just rumours 

I'm interested to see the way Burnley seeing as I'm pretty sure we didn't get maximum points against them


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Burnley's recent form has been shocking, they haven't won in 7 games. Plus Unsworth and Carlisle are two of their better defenders and are both out, Arsenal will most likely walk all over them. I hope Eduardo is playing, should pick up at least a goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought of the jobber here when Bouma made that error :side:

Torres might start, if he does, I could see him scoring a shitload.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres scoring against a shit team, that would be a shocker. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How many does Luton's ground hold?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

75, all standing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm just Lol'ing at us saying we won't give them our ticket money.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Really harsh, tight fisted, in debt American owners ftw.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Role Model said:


> 75, all standing.


:lmao

Being a touch kind?


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

What's Rafa stringing? Second XI?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Doubt it 

Mixture of fringe team players, first teamers and maybe a couple of reserves, but not a team I'd call second string hopefully.

Torres won't start and Gerrard won't be there, so I suppose people will have a moan at Rafa anyway.

Here's our squad. It's strong and any team made from it will be pretty good, not sure why Agger's there, I didn't think he'd found suitable boots yet. 

*Liverpool (from): Reina, Finnan, Carragher, Hyypia, Agger, Riise, Hobbs, Sissoko, Mascherano, Alonso, Kewell, Babel, Lucas, Kuyt, Crouch, Voronin, Torres, Benayoun, Pennant, Itandje.*


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Off topic, but where is MUF Fan, can't remember him posting in here for a while.


I had just been to Ibiza and i was at Villa Park yesterday.

We had 6000 tickets and there was still lots of empty seats in the villa end, they should of give us more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I noticed how empty Villa park was, that surprised me. Their fans seemed quiet too. Was it the same in person?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They'll moan at Rafa if you lose, but i doubt you will lose.

I'm hoping Wenger continues to start his youngsters, would be interesting to see how they get on against an in-form Stoke side, even though I can see him starting a few of his first 11.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeap, was much better in the league.

Villa fans just didnt care yesterday.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Odd, it was still a big game for the 3rd round, despite the fact they never win it, they could have taken some encouragement out of the fact they were holding Utd and made a bit of noise. 



Jonn07 said:


> They'll moan at Rafa if you lose, but i doubt you will lose.
> 
> I'm hoping Wenger continues to start his youngsters, would be interesting to see how they get on against an in-form *Stoke* side, even though I can see him starting a few of his first 11.


Burnley.

And they'll moan at Rafa if we win, if he starts Torres then we are wasting his energy in a small game. If he doesn't they'll say he's not taking the Cup seriously, no doubt they'll ask why Gerrard isn't playing, despite the fact he is injured.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yeap, was much better in the league.
> 
> Villa fans just didnt care yesterday.


Can't really blame em, you always beat em in the cup, and the league. And ever.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres 4 the start with Babel please. Seriously, we'll run riot if they start together.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wednesday are 2-0 up. LMAO @ Derby.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hardly a surprise really.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Haha, if you'd seen us play in the last two months, you'd know it is a surprise. Even against Derby.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

WHOOPS

2-2. Miller and Barnes scored in quick succession. That's a shame.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby don't get luck, so I'm saying they'll still lose.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Yup, doesn't surprise me.

We were two nil up at Charlton at HT and lost 3-2 this season.

We'll ship another couple yet.

4 or 5-2 to Derby for me. We simply cannot defend a lead.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Burnley are down to 10 men now, doesn't look good for them.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I really don't like Burnley but that was a pathetic decision to send Lafferty off. Another referee ruins another very entertaning match, it needs to be sorted out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's not the first time that moron has made a shit decision this season.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

1527: TEAM NEWS Luton v Liverpool
Luton manager Kevin Blackwell has a fully-fit squad to choose from and captain Chris Coyne comes back into his starting XI after serving a suspension. With his captain Steven Gerrard missing through injury, Liverpool boss Rafa Benitez opts for Xabi Alonso and Lucas in central midfield, with Ryan Babel and Yossi Benayoun on the flanks. Fernando Torres is omitted from the squad so Peter Crouch and Dirk Kuyt start together in attack.

---

ono.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

More than good enough to get the job down sadly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why ono? Everyone knew Torres wouldn't start. 

It;s close to what I expected. Rubbish team, but what I expected.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Not a fan of Kuyt and Crouch together.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They worked well enough last season. 

Both really average this season though, so I catch your drift. 

I think we'll lose....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Dirk is a goal machine, and will prove that today.

And I really don't think you're going to lose, it's not that bad a team.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Arsenal 2-0 now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Burnley had a few chances, but lacked the quality infront of goal. Arsenal always looked like they could get a second at any time. Shame the ref fucked Burnley over....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Absolutely shambolic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've seen better football down the park. 

We won't win this, which is absoulutely fucking pathetic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think it's fucking pathetic not one of our players is actually playing well.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

You should put Masch on and Babel upfront.

You'll be fine then.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Babel is playing well...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Liverpool are pretty shite. You will win though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Babel is the best player when he gets the ball, Luton are playing well though.

I can see Liverpool winning, but it should be far more comfortable than it is.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Its a lot like the game at Derby, Luton will get one chance and they have to score it.

You havent got Gerrard or Torres so I see it staying 0-0 or 1-0 to Derby.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lucas has been wank, so much for his hype. :side: 

Babel has been good, as expected.

Still you'll win this, sadly.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Liverpool have no confidence whatsoever, Luton look like scoring.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Luton have had the best chance to score when Coyne headed over from five yards. I think that Riise was lucky to stay on the field when he fouled Talbot.

Crouch has just scored. 1-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool score, always knew they'd nick it.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bugger, I was wrong .

Luton made a mistake and you punished them, lol at Voronin though.

FUCK YES!!! 1-1!!! HA RIISE YOU TWAT.

ehem.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Gray just said Babel has been poor LOL.

Oh shit, lucky bastards. I bet the guy who says he wishes Liverpool would win thse type of games will be happy.

BURRAPPPP! 1-1 HAHA :d:d

Good ol' Clamity Riise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1-1 well deserved, fucking come on. :lmao


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

:lmao: At Riise. Off his arm before it went into the net.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They deserve it. 

We are total bollocks, really are. And now we have a team out that can't score.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hyypia needs to hang his boots up.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Or move to a smaller club, his still a pretty good player, just maybe not at the top level anymore.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The number 8 for Luton is pretty awesome.

Shame Liverpool will beat them at Anfield.

Final score 1-1.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I think the Number 8 is Ronnie Talbot. He put the cross in for their goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hope Rafa gets sacked,


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sucks they'll get raped at Anfield, they deserved to win. Liverpool were frankly embarrassing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my dayz Jamie Redknapp is slaughtering Liverpool, well true actually Liverpool were piss poor.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Right now turn over to BBC 1 to watch Stoke vs Newcastle with Owen starting and Alan Smith as Captain???


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Niiiice, lol didnt relise Kuyt was playing right wing. Your team needs to be sorted out big time.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

3-D said:


> Right now turn over to BBC 1 to watch Stoke vs Newcastle with Owen starting and Alan Smith as Captain???


Yes, Alan Smith has been announced as the new captain. :argh:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Drew Talbot was immense, he's a former Wednesday boy, I never wanted us to sell him.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

If Smith is captain Alex (Enigma) will be marking.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Alan Smith is actually captain for the match. He went up for the toss.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

No goal in around 20 games for Smith, pretty shocking, 'his been playing in midfield alot of the time' isn't really an excuse in all fairness.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking absolute shite.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh joy.

Luton got the result they needed, the gate money at Anfield could save them.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I wonder how long it will be until the Liverpool fans turn on Benitez? Can't be long now. Drawing 1-1 with two league one teams in 5 days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure the majority have turned on him tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> If Smith is captain Alex (Enigma) will be marking.


:smug:


Nice result today, jobbers. Shame you'll destroy them at Anfield.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats what I hate about replays get it finished in a day, more upsets.

What a dreadful game today, I was far from impressed and I'll admit for most parts Stoke were the better team. Taylor = Heman. He collided with a post got straight up no treatment, he got a foot in the face got up still no treatment, helped save us along side Faye with a block off the line and there was Rozehnal running into a player and out on the floor in need of treatment. Enrique played well defensivly but in the other half his final pass was lacking.

I'm so gonna think of something witty about Taylor. He always has his heart on his sleeve. Fabio I hope you were watching.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Faye has been one of your better players this season, you'll miss him.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hopefully we will get someone to cover him. I don't feel comfortable with Rozehnal playing anywhere on the pitch near mind center back. Although Cacapa was pretty good up until the Pompey game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll laugh my bollocks off if Smith leads Newcastle out next week.

And im hearing that Nicky is suspended, which means he'll be getting smashed in the pub.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wasn't he unable to play last time they played us?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Nicky Butt always seems to get suspended when he comes home. He'll be in the Angel near me with his brother sniffing coke and getting smashed. 

Seriously.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't remember that far back.

We'll defiantly miss Butt, hes been 1 of very few plays I've been happy with this season. I hope Smith never leads us out again, he come in during the summer and we start slapping armbands on him. I think we will get monsterized next week unless we play with heart. Give it to Taylor, the hardest man on the planet.

When do the players leave for the African Cup?


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Loz'ing at Liverpool getting a draw at Luton. That's pretty terrible, especially having drawn with Wigan in their last match as well. Am I the only person seeing the possibility of them playing UEFA Cup football next season? I wouldn't be surprised if Man City broke into the four changing it for the first time since forever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope they'll still get 4th I expect.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

I've got the feeling that they'll finish the season strongly but at a time like this dropping points to teams like Wigan could be costly. I remember a couple of seasons back the Gooners only just made it through to the Champions League. Had it not been for the mysterious 'food poisoning' that the Spurs players got, it could've been different and Arsenal might've not made the Champs League final.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Butt sounds like a tit.

Also I've never thought much of Rafa, but more recently, I have turned completely on him since Reading mostly.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ste said:


> *Butt sounds like a tit.
> *
> Also I've never thought much of Rafa, but more recently, I have turned completely on him since Reading mostly.


How? I've never seen him be nothing short of respectful til someone pisses him off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He does Coke apparently, people who do that qualify as tits.

I hope he fails a drugs test.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Butt sounds like a tit.


Nicky is sound.

His brothers a ****, Nicky just likes a night off now and then.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Does he do the coke?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ste said:


> He does Coke apparently, people who do that qualify as tits.
> 
> I hope he fails a drugs test.


Where did you hear that? I refuse to believe it til he does fail a drugs test.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Where did you hear that? I refuse to believe it til he does fail a drugs test.


Ive seen with my own eyes. His brother was doing it in the pub last night and he offered me some, but no chance am i sniffing.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Nicky Butt snorts M.D.M.A.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kronical™;5266495 said:


> Loz'ing at Liverpool getting a draw at Luton. That's pretty terrible, especially having drawn with Wigan in their last match as well. Am I the only person seeing the possibility of them playing UEFA Cup football next season? I wouldn't be surprised if Man City broke into the four *changing it for the first time since forever*.


I fail to see how drawing in a game that ultimately doesn't effect us at all, seeing as we play it again, without our 3 of our 4 best players, means we won't make the CL spots. Until Man City start building up some sort of away form, they won't get anywhere close to the top 4. We're playing badly, we can only improve. We need a win to boost confidence.

As for the bolded part, Everton broke into the top 4 in 2005, hardly a long time ago.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I want either Mansfield Town, Oldham Athletic or Bury away in the next round.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Any non EPL team would be good imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dull draw, should get past Spurs (They'll get past Reading) I'd expect, wonder if it'll be on TV...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I was hoping for Spurs, so we could play them 4 times in the time period of just over a month. Oh well, at least we have a good test against Newcastle, and they are awful on the road, so I think we'll be going through to the next round too.

This draw also give Havant and Waterlooville a chance to play at Anfield, which would be pretty awesome. Shame it's very unlikely to happen.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Full draw for the fourth round of the FA Cup

Arsenal v Stoke City/Newcastle
Coventry v Walsall/Millwall
Oldham v Huddersfield Town
Swindon/Barnet v Fulham/Bristol Rovers
Wigan v Chelsea
Luton/Liverpool v Swansea/Havant & Waterlooville
Southend v Barnsley
Southampton v Norwich/Bury
Man Utd v Tottenham/Reading
Portsmouth v Plymouth
Derby/Sheff Wed v Preston
Watford vWolves
Peterborough v Charlton/West Brom
Sheff Utd v West Ham/Man City
Mansfield v Middlesbrough
Tranmere/Hereford v Cardiff

Ties to be played on 26 & 27 January


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Dull draw, should get past Spurs (They'll get past Reading) I'd expect, wonder if it'll be on TV...


It's man united of course it will be on tv, TV Cheifs actually think the neutal fans care about them....

Pleased with the potential home game agsint Cardiff, always good to play old rivals in the cup


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

mrchrisieclass said:


> *It's man united of course it will be on tv, TV Cheifs actually think the neutal fans care about them....*
> 
> Pleased with the potential home game agsint Cardiff, always good to play old rivals in the cup


No, because it'll be the game of the round, match of the day. Whatever you want to call it, Man Utd vs Tottenham sounds more appealing than any other tie tbh. Coz Spurs should get through.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I'm quite sure he was saying that n reference to Spurs v Reading, in which case I'd think so. It's the only all Premier League replay, so I'd think it would be, especially know that the winner is going to Old Trafford.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I was refering to the Man v Spurs/reading game, considering everything that is going on with Big Sam i find the Arsenal v Stoke/Newcastle game the tie of the round but like i said Man u will get the tv game, for example Man u v Villa never looked that intresting on paper but still got tv rights its just same old same old and the thing that really gets me is 'Sir' Fergie hates the BBC and refuses to speak to them after the game yet they still give them prioty?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ste said:


> Butt sounds like a tit.
> 
> Also I've never thought much of Rafa, but more recently, I have turned completely on him since Reading mostly.


I said a few months ago, during our poor Champions League run that things were not going right, and I said maybe it was time for fresh impetous and a new take on things. I still back Rafa a bit, but I am never confident going into our matches.

Somehow, I knew when I came home from Work that we would be struggling, and we were, var the first minute of the game. The last few weeks has been shocking and it has come straight after the stuff with the owners. Quite worried for our ability to hold onto 4th when City have more backing than us, and have played better football overall.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I was saying that Role Model was referring to the Spurs Reading game, the arrow was meant to point to your post, not Renegade's


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

More speculation as to whether Drogba will leave.
I think he'll go in the summer, more than likely to Italy or Spain.



> Didier Drogba has cast more doubt over his Chelsea future by declaring he plans to leave at the end of the season.
> 
> The Ivory Coast star first revealed his desire to leave Stamford Bridge in October following the departure of Jose Mourinho as manager.
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've been pretty convinced he's off for a while to be honest, just not sure where he'll end up.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I think where ever The special one goes Drogba will follow, if a player cries when the manager leaves thats a pretty big sign he loves the manager more than the club


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd love to face Havant and Waterlooville at Anfield. 

Sadly won't happen, we'll probably end up with Luton Vs Swansea


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol at you thinking you'll lose at home to Luton, nice confidence. :$


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

mrchrisieclass said:


> I think where ever The special one goes Drogba will follow, if a player cries when the manager leaves thats a pretty big sign he loves the manager more than the club


Unfortunately i'm forced to agree.He'll be pretty much irreplacableCould see Drogba going to Milan or Madrid ..not too many other options I think.
As for the FA Cup draw,United v SPurs looks interesting enough..as does Arsenal v Newcastle..especially with the big sam saga going on:evil:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wonder who Chelsea will throw money at when Drogba goes. I can see Berbs going there, maybe they'll continue the fight for fat Ronnie.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think we'll lose, but from what I've seen from the team recently, I wouldn't put it past anyone to beat us, they all have a chance. 

And being at home this season has made no difference. Alot of average teams have taken points there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True your home form has been beyond bizarre, compared to seasons past.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> lol at you thinking you'll lose at home to Luton, nice confidence. :$


Can't have that much considering all the shit that has been said and done in the past weeks and month, tbh. 

I would have tipped us to beat the Hatters 3 months ago. Now, not so much.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well, at least we are showing some intent. We just signed this guy 










Looks the business. 6.5 million pound Center Back. 6'4, no nonsense defeder. 23 years old and already a full Slovak international, and 100 caps in the Russian League. Meant to be one of the most promising defenders around, hope he's like Agger or Vidic. His name is Martin Skrte and could be in the squad in time for the Boro game, he's already had a medical yesterday.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Never heard of him, never seen him play.

What a shit draw. Hopefully the Tottenham fans take my seat like the coventry fans did, as i dont wanna pay for it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It is terribly dull and if it's Reading, it'll mean playing them twice in a week.....


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope its not on TV and kicks off at 3pm.

But it will probably be on BBC at 6pm on Sunday


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect they stick it on if it's Spurs, but I don't see why anyone would want to watch us against Reading.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Arsenal vs Newcastle
Mansfield vs Boro
Liverpool vs Swansea
Oldham vs Huddersfield

They should be the TV games.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Liverpool vs. Luton is on Sky Sports a week Tuesday. I think it is Sky anyway.

Soccer AM is on again in 15 minutes. You have got to watch it. Best episode for a while. Dance Off was just classic entertainment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal's and Liverpool's games will be on for certain, I expect.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Wigan/Chelsea is on the BBC at 5:15pm


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a horrible, horrible, horrible choice.


Horrible.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im glad, that means less chance of us being on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think that pretty much seals us not being shown, can't see them putting another all premiership game on.

But really, who the fuck would want to watch Wigan/Chelsea?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://msnsport.skysports.com/video/0,20285,12602_3023595,00.html

Here is something to give you guys a cheap laugh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

HAVANT AND WATERLOOVILEE PLZ.

Seriously, if Luton vs Liverpool is on TV, I'm questioning my sanity.

I have 20 quid on me and the money I'll get next week for the ticket (my autocup scheme won't fucking work for some reason for replays) I'm going and going to be bankrupt to watch a shit match that I could on the TV 

Also, that St Petersburg guy is fucking amazing. I saw him against Everton earlier this season and I said at the time he was one of the best defenders I have ever seen.

Bet he'll flop :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Luton/Liverpool is confirmed as a tv match. 

Did anyone hear if Luton got a new owner? They dont seem to be dead, so I'm guessing they got one.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They deserve to go out of business after yesterday :side:

j/k

They are incredibly Dream Team like though :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You guys still want RAFA out?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yesterday was fix didnt you hear? They need money so they fixed a replay, our goal was a defensive mistake.

How else do you explain such shit? :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://msnsport.skysports.com/video/0,20285,12602_3023595,00.html
> 
> Here is something to give you guys a cheap laugh.


A deserved win for Trev there. He has great moves.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Look on my MSN name Ben.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

oyeah.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't want him out. 

Spanish players would be miserble

Nobody better around

Can't get rid of him half way through a season

Getting rid of him means the owners get their own way, and fuck them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> A deserved win for Trev there. He has great moves.


It was awesome. Trev was class, as was Rocket.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

But on the other hand, if you keep Rafa, you'll have no silverware at the end of the season :hb


But I suppose a new manager wouldn't help that either :hb


:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb

:side:

::


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> It was awesome. Trev was class, as was Rocket.


Defs

It was the best Soccer AM in ages. Guests were great, and everything they did was just top class. Skill School was pretty awesome. Take one for the team was good. Phil Taylor was funny in Hollywood too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Phil Taylor kicking the ball into the hole from a few yards back from the star = Awesome

Tom Soares could not do it from the actual designated place. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Carragher's war on terrace*
> 
> THIS is the flashpoint moment when raging Jamie Carragher lunged at taunting fans – and offered to FIGHT them.
> 
> ...


What a grade A tosser.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

i know the season ends in May, but is there anything going on in June? any tournaments or something. specifically in London?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Carragher is a twat.

I doubt very much that anything will be happening in London in June due to the Euro 2008 championships taking place. And pre-season not kicking in ubtil July usually.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd probably do the same if I didn't beat Luton, tbh. 

Very unprofessional and not something I'd want a player to do if I had some sort of professional relation with him.

He should be happy, not a single Luton player scored on the day :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fair play to Carragher. The match is over, and they're sticking around with the whole purpose of annoying him, what do they honestly expect?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A professional footballer to be able to keep his head and take the banter like a man?


On we're talking about Carra aren't we, my bad.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> A professional footballer to be able to keep his head and take the banter like a man?
> 
> 
> On we're talking about Carra aren't we, my bad.


It was just passion you guiz. Scouse passion.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Footballers are supposed to be role models, think of the children! blah blah blah

Honestly I don't know why fans like that go to a game almost purely to give other players grief and insult them. I can't imagine ever doing it myself regardless of how much I hate a player/team. All that's important is to support your team rather than direct your attention at the opponent. He probably shouldn't have gone over to them and held this nerve regardless of how blatantly stupid the Luton pricks were but was obviously frustrated about the result, so I don't blame him.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

The glass separating Carragher and the turds played a factor I reckon. But then again, Carra's the type of guy to go through the glass if needs be.

I was just on the Premier League website and hovered over the transfer summary thus far and they've got a picture of a Man City player who at first I thought was Marco Bresciano but reading on it says nothing about him. If it's not Bresc, who am I looking at?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Danny Mills I think. Going to Derby apparently.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought it had to be one or the other.










Good luck getting anywhere at Derby, thinks it's just a loan spell though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I LOL at Danny Mills once being an England international.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Good ole' Carra.

Was stupid though, hopefully nothing comes of it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope, he could get away with anything, oddly enough.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I actually laughed at people commenting on Riise having ginger hair.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll have to agree with Bouma on the Carragher story. I really don't see why fans have to stay around at the end of the game just to shout abuse at the other teams players. Why do they need to do it, it just seems stupid and idiotic. Those are the type of football supporters that I really hate and it just shouldn't happen in football today and it does. You should be at the game to support your club and hopefully they should win, but don't shout at the other teams players if things didn't go the way you wanted them to go.

I'll admit that it was stupid and wrong of Carragher to react to them, he should be stronger and should not of listened to them. He probably gets more abuse from the Man United fans than he did in Luton. But I can understand why he did it.

Still that picture of Carragher reminds me of Cantona when he kicked that Crystal Palace fan in the face back in the mid-nineties.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

PurpleMan said:


> Still that picture of Carragher reminds me of Cantona when he kicked that *Crystal Palace* fan in the face back in the mid-nineties.


:agree:

What a crazy, that must the 'famous' kung-fu kick I've heard oh so much about.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Carragher needs to remember the quote in my sig.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Did'nt Cantona once kick a player?

Don't you think it makes this incident seem...you know...insignificant?

He was shouting at the fans, big deal. People from luton are tossers anyway, and I know this from personal experience.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Cantona got a nine month or ban or something like that. So he got punished.

Carragher will get nothing.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Cantona got a week in jail but ended up getting bailed out after 24 hours.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Kronical™ said:


> Cantona got a week in jail but ended up getting bailed out after 24 hours.


He did a load of community service aswell.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

> Liverpool *claim* Jamie Carragher was spat at and had beer thrown over him by Luton Town supporters.
> 
> The defender had been signing autographs after the 1-1 FA Cup third round draw at Kenilworth Road on Sunday.
> 
> ...


If it's true, those Luton fans are the ones who should be punished, not Carragher.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The guy Cantona kicked was complete scumbag and well reknowned for it. He was shouting unrepeatable things at Eric. Eric retaliated and got a 9 month ban, and 100 hours of community service or something like that.

I'm not saying the same should apply to Carragher because it shouldn't, or that he should be banned at all. Just saying that when Cantona retaliated all the blame was placed on him, whereas in this case most people are sticking up for Carragher.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What a grade A tosser.


The fan? Yes, agree entirely, moron. Carra? Certainly not. Especially when Gary Neville is fined for "having passion" and everybody whines saying he was "just showing passion" when in actual fact he was trying to incite the fans. Carra just gets close to the fans and offers to fight them, with probably no real intention of doing so, just to get the idiots to close their mouths and all of a sudden he should be punished? Get a grip, it's so hypocritcical.

Comparing it to Cantona is ridiculous too. Cantona kicked a man in the head and then punched him, Carra just challenged someone to a fight. If he even did, what proof is there? A bunch of tosser fans who probably just shit themselvs when he got near them? Reliable stuff. He probably just told them to shut up, and rightfully so. Idiot fans like that need to piss off out of the game.

Not to mention how laughable it is that people are saying all that should happen to him, despite the fact nobody complained about the incident, and the so called "friendly banter" he responded to, involved Luton fans throwing and spitting at him, nice banter. As I said, they should just go away.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Cantona didn't kick anyone in the head. I wasn't comparing the incident anyway, I was comparing the reaction to the incident.

Challenging a fan to a fight is a bit worse than kissing your badge in front of scousers. Gary Neville got fined for that, Carragher will get nothing for this.

But anyway, "it's just football".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Cantona didn't kick anyone in the head. I wasn't comparing the incident anyway, I was comparing the reaction to the incident.
> 
> *Challenging a fan to a fight is a bit worse than kissing your badge in front of scousers. Gary Neville got fined for that, Carragher will get nothing for this.*
> 
> But anyway, "it's just football".


Yeah, you'd think that was common sense, clearly not though. :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Challenging a fan to a fight is a bit worse than kissing your badge in front of scousers. Gary Neville got fined for that, Carragher will get nothing for this.


He wasn't comparing the incidents but rather comparing the 'reactions'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The reactions are different because one is clearly worse than the other.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's still the exact same principle, Dosn't matter "which is worse", that's just petty. 



Novus Destiny said:


> He wasn't comparing the incidents but rather comparing the 'reactions'


Excactly, you'd think this would be common sense, but clearly not :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> He wasn't comparing the incidents but rather comparing the 'reactions'


Well the FA reacted by fining Nev heavily, whereas they will do nothing to Carragher.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gary showed passion and was rather silly for doing it where he did it, Carra showed hot headed moronic behaviour. Calm down, calm down.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I love how if Neville reacts to fans it's "Passion" but if Carra does it, it is "COLD BLOODED HIDEOUS BEHAVIOUR AND HE SHOULD BE PUNISHED!!!!!" 



T-C said:


> Cantona didn't kick anyone in the head. I wasn't comparing the incident anyway, I was comparing the reaction to the incident.
> 
> Challenging a fan to a fight is a bit worse than kissing your badge in front of scousers. Gary Neville got fined for that, Carragher will get nothing for this.
> 
> But anyway, "it's just football".


Even if he didn't, he was attempting to, he made up for it by punching the guy in the face, so it's all good. 

It's the same reaction. And Neville did it in front of the camera's, Carragher did it in his own free time, because he was really incited, Neville was only chanted at and could have caused real problems, hense why he was fined. If a fan had ran onto the pitch and attacked him it would have been his fault and he would have bought the game into controversy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Neville brought the game into disrepute with that celebrating, imo. :side:

I still don't think what Carra did was at all awful. Either story, or whichever way you look at it, all he did was threaten them and deservedly so. And nothing will be made of it because there are too many different accounts of the story going around.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> I love how if Neville reacts to fans it's "Passion" but if Carra does it, it is "COLD BLOODED HIDEOUS BEHAVIOUR AND HE SHOULD BE PUNISHED!!!!!"
> 
> Even if he didn't, he was attempting to, he made up for it by punching the guy in the face, so it's all good.
> 
> It's the same reaction. And Neville did it in front of the camera's, Carragher did it in his own free time, because he was really incited, Neville was only chanted at and could have caused real problems, hense why he was fined. If a fan had ran onto the pitch and attacked him it would have been his fault and he would have bought the game into controversy.



Yeah Carra going into a stand and asking to fight a bunch of fans is not inciting shit at all, the Luton fans most likely laughed at the moron.

It's not the same reaction, and if a Utd player had done it, or anyone for that matter I'd be saying the exact same thing.

Neville reacted to the fans by kissing his badge, Carra reacted by climbing into the stands with the intention of starting a fight. Slightly different, one is passion albeit not the cleverest of moves, the other is pretty despicable.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I love how if Neville reacts to fans it's "Passion" but if Carra does it, it is "COLD BLOODED HIDEOUS BEHAVIOUR AND HE SHOULD BE PUNISHED!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neville didn't challenge the morons to a fight, he just gave a bit back. Was silly but he didn't bring the game into disrepute as much as Carragher has. If Neville or Rooney had of done what Carragher did it would be all over the sports channels, newspapers, comics, everything, but so far I have seen very little coverage, therefore the FA won't act.

And on the bolded bit, it wouldn't have been Nev's fault, it would have been the stewards fault and the idiot who ran on the pitches fault. If Neville had of jumped up to one of them and challenged them to a fight and the fan smacked him it would have been Nev's fault.

The d00d above me seems to have covered what I said before me. Good work sir.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah Carra going into a stand and asking to fight a bunch of fans is not inciting shit at all, the Luton fans most likely laughed at the moron.
> 
> It's not the same reaction, and if a Utd player had done it, or anyone for that matter I'd be saying the exact same thing.
> 
> Neville reacted to the fans by kissing his badge, Carra reacted by climbing into the stands with the intention of starting a fight. Slightly different, one is passion albeit not the cleverest of moves, the other is pretty despicable.


Apparently it didn't AS NOBODY COMPLAINED. Clearly incited nobody. I doubt the Luton fans laughed at all either, stupid thing to say. 

It's the same reaction, just not on the same scale. The fact Neville was trying to incite our fans is the same thing as Carragher.

He was shouting, swearing, spitting, jumping around, let's not downplay what he did, everybody saw it. Nobody knows what Carragher did, they can only assume. Challenging somebody to a fight is hardly "despicable". If they want to talk crap, they should try and back it up, clearly, due to the fact they didn't start a fight, they either totally bottled it or the incident is completely blown out of proportion. Neville did what he did in front of an audience, Carragher did it in front of a near empty stadium and basically in his "free time". Just like Gary Neville when he said "I'm not signing a fucking autograph for a scouser", that was in his spare time, and surely that was inciting a fight too? Luckily that guy he spoke too was a plant, but it still shows he'd do the exact same things, and so would alot of footballers if they were provoked like Carra was. Difference is actually, Neville wasn't even provoked in that incident...

I'm very amused at all this crap about him only getting away with it because he's Jamie Carragher and no other player would get away with it. No other player would be punished either, because he has done nothing wrong. And why would they favour Carra over anyone? Media hates Liverpool, never see a good word spoken against us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gary wasn't provoked? True, before that night he was always treated like royalty by the scousers, but for no reason turned on them in a matter of moments. No one saw it coming.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I also remember Jamie Carragher throwing a coin back at a fan who threw it at him, on to the pitch at Arsenal. All he got was a red card and a £40,000 fine, not by the FA but his own club, I can't remember if the FA fined him any more than that, but they didn't ban him. The fan deserved it for being a dick, but you could say the same about the Palace fan. Injustice aswell in comparison to Cantona.

I'm not saying Liverpool or Carragher get away with things, I'm saying United get far more harshly treated by the FA and the media than any other team.

And yea the scousers never provoke Gary, never.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Gary wasn't provoked? True, before that night he was always treated like royalty by the scousers, but for no reason turned on them in a matter of moments. No one saw it coming.


Read what I said, it was on TV, some sort of Rio Ferdinand prank show, Neville was really hostile to a Liverpool fan and looked like he could cause a fight, after the guy asked the evil question "can I have an autograph". Luckily the guy was a plant and the whole thing was a joke. Just using it as an example that your beloved players do the same thing. Alot of people would react the same and have in the past, people just want to abuse Carragher.

This United paranoia is silly, you get no more harshly treated than anyone else. 

Still more Cantona mentions, I'm well within my right to compare what Carra did by using Neville as an example if United fans can describe Carra's while referring back toi the Cantona incident. Did you guys call him a moron at the time? I doubt it. He got some sort of bizarre hero's welcome on his retuurn too, as if he hadn't attempted to kick the shit out of a fan.

He threw that coin around 7 years ago, think it's about time we all got out of the past, wheter it be about Cantona or Carra or even Neville.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> This United paranoia is silly, you get no more harshly treated than anyone else.


When i see "Sir" Al Ferguson being called the "People's Pensioner" in a broadsheet no less, im inclined to think that's really not the case.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, Chelsea's 'super buy' is back tonight, Malouda. :argh:

Can see Everton causing Chelsea a few problems.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton will win, or at least they should judging by the teams.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Read what I said, it was on TV, some sort of Rio Ferdinand prank show, Neville was really hostile to a Liverpool fan and looked like he could cause a fight, after the guy asked the evil question "can I have an autograph". Luckily the guy was a plant and the whole thing was a joke. Just using it as an example that your beloved players do the same thing. Alot of people would react the same and have in the past, people just want to abuse Carragher.
> 
> This United paranoia is silly, you get no more harshly treated than anyone else.
> 
> ...


On the Rio Ferdinand plant show the reason why Gary Neville wouldn't dign the guy an autograph was because the plant was saying that he was going to fine him for parking in an illegal place and that if Nev signed him an autograph he would forget about all of it ever happening. Nev then refused and said he would just face the charges if they were real. Therefore Nev took the high road on that occasion.

Cantona got a heroes welcome because he is a hero, it would be the same at any club. Did your fans boo Carragher for throwing the coin at the time? Will they boo him for trying to start this fight? Nah.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The way he acted about it though showed what I mean. "Rather get a parking ticket than sign an autograph for a scouser"

What times KO in the Chelsea game? 

I think Chelsea will win, not by a big margain, 2-0 I think.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Everton will win. Been really impressed with them over the past few years. This season, they have been pretty awesome.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ashley Cole & Bridge the best full backs in England?

What the fuck is Grant on?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLpxccG7Pmw

I didn't hear Gary say anything about scousers.

I reckon Chelsea will win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United fans brag about the incident, that he refused to have the picture because the copper was a scouser. I thought I remembered him saying it, obviously not, but it would be in his gimmick not to sign it :side: 

Everton's passing and shooting tonight is poor...

1-0 Chelsea, S Dubya P. And Ballack nearly scored. So much for Everton winning this tonight.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I find it pretty funny my mate is already planning a trip to Wembley.

Their fans are fucking emmense though :sad:

LMAO @ People believeing everything that they hear from the S*n newspaper. How is he a scumbag? He was signing autographs for jobber fans of a jobber team I persume (or it may have been our fans am not sure :side and he gets abuse an spat on. Getting spat on is one of the most disgusting things imagineable. Where is the proof he offered someone for a fight? Nowhere, but from a group of twats who were going to the match to try and provoke Liverpool as a whole not watch it account's. 

Seriously the lack of proof and amount of bullshit behind this doesn't suprise me when the S*n are involved.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

SWP took the goal pretty well.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

For once he did, yeah.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

I love how the Scouse fans are sporting more United logos than the United fans.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

BreakdownV1 said:


> I love how the Scouse fans are sporting more United logos than the United fans.


I'm the only actual scouse one :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I really enjoy the steam effect on Ste's one. Just adds that extra bit of class I think.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Great finish from SDub


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

goodbue Mikel, we wont miss you


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ste said:


> I'm the only actual scouse one :side:


Do I check authenticity by how many handbags you have stuck down your shell suit bottoms?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

4 red cards since his been at Chelsea?

What a joke.

Everton have been pretty poor anyway, so I can see Chelsea holding on unfortunetly.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Pizzaro should have scored.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

THA [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!!



BreakdownV1 said:


> I love how the Scouse fans are sporting more United logos than the United fans.


I doubt you love it. 

Who do you support by the way? :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great finish, Everton will need to get a winner now.

Shame Wembley will get wrecked if Everton get through.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

BreakdownV1 said:


> Do I check authenticity by how many handbags you have stuck down your shell suit bottoms?


Lol.

Where is where you live 

The Blueshites scoring = ono.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

How the fuck is it not 2-1?


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

KME said:


> THA [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeovil & United. I'll happily watch Liverpool (and hope they lose) sometimes watch Arsenal (and hope they lose) but I just don't feel any desire to watch Chelsea :\

Practically all my mates have moved to somerset from Liverpool. I'm surrounded by scousers.

I'm so torn. I grew up near Bournemouth (down south), was the first strip I ever wore, then moved to Yeovil for most of my teen life, now back to Bournemouth. WHO THE FUCK ARE MY HOME TEAM!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wright Philips scores a header, wow you got to have a bad defence if he scores a header.

Typical Chelsea.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

SWP.

2-1.

Cannot believe he scored a header, especially up against Lescott.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh dear.....

Lescott has been brilliant, and then goes and gets outleaped by SWP  

2-1.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lescott should scored, what a shit first touch, had to go to bloody Lescott.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not a bad touch really, it just hit his knee, couldn't control it. 

Poor finish though, needed to get it up in the air.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton are out then, wont be winning without Yakubu.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah they needed a draw at least, well you never know......


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lmfao @ Lescott.

Hopefully this will make the next 2 weeks of school endurable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt it, you're still a much bigger joke.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:argh:



I would have had to endure, 'Ay Lad were fucking better than you coz wer goin 2 Wembley'


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Get in there just got back from me mates was a fair few of us there, there was only 3 kopites and one was bladered so he just sat there and me and my mate were dancing round the living room while all the blue noses sat down head in their hands


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Everton win 1-0 they go to Wembley, far from over IMO.


----------



## Lamby316 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to Arsenal Newcastle on the 29th  not that anyone cares, I just want to spread my joy lol


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It is far from over, but it'll be alot more difficult without Yak.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Good win for us tonight.It'll be difficult for Everton woth Yakubu...Ha SWP with a header..never thought i';d see that..in fairness Lescott probably shud have scored at the end though
Question about Mikels card..will it count during the Cup of Nations does anyone know?


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Chelsea/Everton was a top football game IMO, didn't get bored watching it for one minute of the 90. Everton were unlucky to lose it so late in stoppage time but if you were to look over the entire game, 2-1 Chelsea is definitely a reasonable result. I've always been a fan of Wright-Phillips and he's definitely proving his worth as an attacking threat for the Blues, not just as a play maker but as a goal scorer as well. The second leg at Goodison would have been set up perfectly at 1-1 but the tie is still in the balance at 2-1. All Everton need is a 1-0 victory at home to take the game into an extra 30 minutes of stoppage time and if it stays 1-0 after that time, they will advance to Wembley on away goal rules without the need for penalties. Very odd set up to find an overall winner from a drawn tie but it could very well work in favour of the home team in the second leg. 

Arsenal/Spurs at the Emirates Stadium tomorrow morning our time, certainly one I will have my eye on. This is one of my favourite rivalries not only in England but in world football and I have alot of respect and admiration for both clubs so hopefully both do themselves proud over the two legs. Tottenham will probably play a close to full stength side, if not full strength so it certainly won't be an impossible task for them against the league leaders who will probably continue to play a slightly different starting 11 to what we are use to in the Premier League. At the Emirates I see either a low scoring draw (0-0, 1-1) or Arsenal heading out with the slightest of advantages going to the Lane in two weeks time. Don't count Spurs out of this tie, that's for sure!


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Do you know what time that match will be AEST?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

6:45am on Fox Sports, forgot which one.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Ah alright, I'll get a stream tomorrow morning then.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Newcastle have parted company with boss Sam Allardyce after just eight months.

The club, currently 11th in the Premier League, said the decision had been reached by "mutual agreement".

Allardyce, who was in charge for 24 games, said: "I am disappointed to be leaving Newcastle but I wish the club all the best for the future."

Former captain Alan Shearer has been strongly linked with the post but chairman Chris Mort said: "A new manager has not yet been appointed."

First team coach Nigel Pearson will take charge of the team for Saturday's Premier League meeting with Manchester United.

Allardyce took over at Newcastle in May but he has come under increasing pressure this season, culminating in a run of three straight league defeats over the festive period.

His last game in charge was a 0-0 draw at Championship Stoke in the FA Cup third round on Sunday.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Allardyce is out! LOL!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You have to laugh, someone needs to remove the panic button from the owners office.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

What a joke, it was always coming though really which is the funny side of it.

Watch McClaren go & get the job now. :argh:

Shearer will more than likely be the favourite though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Im prepared to stick my neck out and say if Shearer gets it, he will flop.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Awful decision from Newcastle. Nobody in their right mind will take their job now. They'll never make progress by treating managers the way they do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shearer should take it, they'll have the usual few games of good results, where he'll be hailed a godsend and the true future of the club.

Then come the losses and the usual Newcastle backlash.

And before you know it, we're talking about the next manager and who'll it'll be.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Absolutely ridiculous. He has barely had time to learn how to pronounce the squad's names.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who the fuck apart from Shearer is going to go anywhere near the job now?


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

KME said:


> Awful decision from Newcastle. Nobody in their right mind will take their job now. They'll never make progress by treating managers the way they do.


Maybe we have let him go abit early however the selections he's been making such as Rozenahl and Smith playing, never mind being captain kinda summed him up in a way, clueless. He didn't always know what he was doing and it was plainly obviuos. However, we're so demanding as supporters especially on managers and players we have reason to be and it's without doubt that if Shearer is manager he'll be given more time than any other manager in the world would if they took over. Although he has no experience he would have passion that nobody else could have for the club and it would be like having a true fan as a manager, a fan with great fooballing experience and a great mind for the game. 

People say it will be a stupid choice, but he won't be alone. He'll have support from Pearson who will hopefully stay or whoever he would choose to help him. You gotta start somewhere. It's not set in stone yet so there'll obviously be speculation as to the new manager, but it's more than likely Shearer. I'd have Roeder back over Steve McLaren for obvious reasons. And there's always Mourinho, he likes a callenge and considering he's achieved everything in English football maybe he might want to build on a lower-ranked team. However, we would demand so much from him it would be crazy for him to take over. I'd like it to happen though. :agree:


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Doesn't Mourinhio have a clause where he cannot manage an english league team for a certain period? Might've been newspaper filler that I'm remembering.

Fact is, the first year United had Ferguson they finished 11th. Great things take time.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can't wait for Shearer to get the job and flop worse than Sam. Great times ahead for the toon lyke.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SHEARER: MR CHARISMA


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd guess the next manager will be Shearer or Coppell.

That does however depend on Coppell's sanity.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

T-C said:


> I can't wait for Shearer to get the job and flop worse than Sam. Great times ahead for the toon lyke.


It's easy to say when you're a Man Utd fan living in Ireland or whereever they get all their fans from but from my point of view things can't get any worse than they are right now. We weren't behind Sam. We will be behind Shearer, up until and after he leaves, that is if he does get the job.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

First Chelsea now Newcastle. Executives crumble under the coming United tie.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

BreakdownV1 said:


> First Chelsea now Newcastle. Executives crumble under the coming United tie.


I'm glad the mighty AFCB don't have to worry about underachieving.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

And to think at the start of the I thought Sam would do quite well at Newcastle...

I really want them to give Shearer the poison chalice now, so I can get great satisfaction at seeing the fans slowly turn on him, when they really should hate him already, imo.



> It's easy to say when you're a Man Utd fan living in Ireland or whereever they get all their fans from but from my point of view things can't get any worse than they are right now.


I'd wager that Shearer could take you into the relegation dog fight.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL - the fans will definetly turn on him, you know what they're like, they need someone to tell them they won't be in Europe for a very long time.

It'll be a huge mistake if goes to Newcastle.



HeatRulz2k said:


> but from my point of view things can't get any worse than they are right now.


Yeah your right, when you draw against teams like Derby you know your in trouble.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonn07 said:


> LOL - the fans will definetly turn on him, you know what they're like, they need someone to tell them they won't be in Europe for a very long time.
> 
> It'll be a huge mistake if goes to Newcastle.
> 
> ...


...and when you live 200 miles or so from Manchester and suppoort Man Utd you know you're a glory hunter.  Shearer will always be respected by the fans no matter what. Europe's an achievable target for most teams in the Premiership to be honest, including us.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

How do you know where he lives? 

Stalker :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, his a little weird.

Totally biased towards Newcastle, knows absolutely shit about football, & thinks Shearer is God.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

KME said:


> How do you know where he lives?
> 
> Stalker :side:


How you know I was talking about him? Oh... 

It was just a generally true comment about Man Utd fans as a whole.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, you call people Glory hunters who support a club & never visits the ground, lives miles and miles away, and people changes their club to Utd just b/c they win alot, or are popular or whatever you want to say. :side:

I really don't know how you can call me that, especially since you don't know me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love how the jobber Newcastle fan, bitter and twisted comes in here trolling. Cut it out, or you'll be gone, you're simply looking to annoy people.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonn07 said:


> Yeah, you call people Glory hunters people who support a club who never visits the ground, lives miles and miles away, and changes their club to Utd just b/c they win alot, or are popular or whatever you want to say.
> 
> I highly doubt i'm that considering you don't know me.


Of course I'm biased towards Newcastle, just in the same way everyone is with the team they support/follow/glory hunt.

Nobody is God. Shearer was a very good striker.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

It's been a good game so far with spurs getting the upper hand with a jenas getting the vital goal. We need to create more chances and we may see eduardo coming on to get some goals. Oh yeah someone stop berbatov my god.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Argh, Berbatov. The battle between he and Senderos has been pretty entertaining; on one hand there is a player who makes everything so easy and effortless, and then there's Senderos who makes clearing a ball look like a strenuous impossible task. Credit to big Sendo though, at least he's gotten in and made some good blocks and tackles, albeit very clumsily he's made a much better contribution than Djourou who looks like a lost sheep, and even lost an aerial battle with Malbranque.

Diaby to isn't having the greatest of games. The team sheet may say he's playing wide on the left but he's convinced he's playing in the centre. Also it annoys me how often he plays himself in and out of trouble. Walcott has been enthusiastic, but enough with the dribbling already, he's getting nowhere with it. Gilba has really had it now, he and Denilson are getting utterly dominated in the centre of the park. I can understand why our defence is having a torrid time, as Berbs and Keane are two of the best forwards in the country, but bloody O'Hara seems to be able to read all our intentions in the centre of the park. He may have made that one howler early on, but that kid is quality at disrupting play.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Spurs win, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So, Redknapp has become the leading man to take charge at Newcastle. Shearer has rejected the move according to SSN. Redknapp has officially lost his marlbes. Newcastle are on the way down, Portsmouth are on the way up, along with having money to burn, a new Stadium and Training Complex on the way, and something loike 5 places higher.

Can't see him going. If he does, all these years of dodgy dealings has gone to his head.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

HeatRulz2K said:


> It was just a generally true comment about Man Utd fans as a whole.


Funny seeing as i love 10 minutes from Old Trafford.

And feck the Carling Cup, Neville scored for the reserves tonight.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If the match wasn't at Emirates, I'd have little hope of us pulling it back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Funny seeing as i love 10 minutes from Old Trafford.
> 
> And feck the Carling Cup, Neville scored for the reserves tonight.


Awesome. 

It wasn't an own goal again though, was it? :$



Emperor DC said:


> So, Redknapp has become the leading man to take charge at Newcastle. Shearer has rejected the move according to SSN. Redknapp has officially lost his marlbes. Newcastle are on the way down, Portsmouth are on the way up, along with having money to burn, a new Stadium and Training Complex on the way, and something loike 5 places higher.
> 
> Can't see him going. If he does, all these years of dodgy dealings has gone to his head.


he mad. I hate him, thus if he fails, I'll laugh hard.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Corrupt manager after corrupt manager isn't a good idea.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He came in on his left foot and it took a deflection. It was going in anyway.

He looked fine, get through another game and he'll be ready.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank fuck sam has gone that has made my year. As much as I would love Shearer to be the man, I don't think its his time yet. He was wise to rule himself out, I just hope someday he will become manager. I think we should get a experienced manager, I'm just not sure who.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

McClaren will get the job, mark my words.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Thank fuck sam has gone that has made my year. As much as I would love Shearer to be the man, I don't think its his time yet. He was wise to rule himself out, I just hope someday he will become manager. I think we should get a experienced manager, I'm just not sure who.


You can have Ronald Koeman.






Please.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

totti10 said:


> Thank fuck sam has gone that has made my year. As much as I would love Shearer to be the man, I don't think its his time yet. He was wise to rule himself out, I just hope someday he will become manager. I think we should get a experienced manager, I'm just not sure who.


Gotta be Mourinho as the fan favourite...

It's whether or not he's up for Mission Impossible!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope Shearer becomes Newcastle manager. I fucking hate their fans, so pathetic how quickly they turn (I gave Rafa 3 years :side

I'd love to see their hero image of Shearer end.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jose wouldn't go to Newcastle, he likes a challenge which has hope.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

No matter how much Shearer fucks up he is and also will be the greatest player in the Premier League(in my very much biased opinion). He can never lose the image of a hero, not for me and many of our faithful. Form is temporary, Shearer is class.

Isn't Mourinho off to Milan?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lee is having a great game for Spurs. He's Marshalling Walcott to almost complete ineffectiveness. O'Hara looks like a really quality young midfielder. He's breaking up the play a lot, and his distribtion is very solid.

Spurs have been worth the lead so far.

Edit: Bloody hell. Lee with a fantastic last ditch tackle which rebounds off Walcott and in. 1-1.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm sure you jinxed that :side:. It's been a good game and Tottenham deserve the win, never quite manage it though....


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Same old lucky Arsenal.

Deflected in off his hand.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Spurs should be at least 1 goal infront, had a few good chances.

O'Hara has been great in the last few games, he hasn't really had a chance, but it looks like he may feature alot in the first team now.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Shame on Spurs but 1-1 it is


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Miss of the season in terms of importance there by Defoe. Had to score


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> McClaren will get the job, mark my words.


Which is ideal given the rain and snow they get up North.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lucky lucky Arsenal, things never change, knew they wouldn't lose. :sad:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Very lucky, they didn't deserve to get anything out of the game, Spurs played well.

How'd you see the second leg turning out?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Spurs should have won by two or three goals quite frankly. I'm not really overjoyed by the result, because I'm sure Spurs will go to Wembley any way :sad:

Gilberto was fucking awful too. So sad to see such a demise and how quickly it's occurred.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't call the draw undeserved for Arsenal, as it's Spurs' own fault for not being able to put the game to rest.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Wow i was at the edge of my seat. Tottenham deserved the win tbh with the way they played. I might not like them but i was in awe with their passing, they were playing like us in a way. That's the thing about us though we never give up and we kept on going for the goal and we got one. 
It's going to be all to play for at white hart lane but if we don't keep berbatov under control and create enough chances then spurs are going to wembley:no:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

But Walcott's finish was indeed comical. We make one solid chance and we score.



> Miss of the season in terms of importance there by Defoe.


I blame Lennon. He sold his intentions like a donkey, and Traore and Fabianski were all over Defoe before the ball was even at his feet. Lennon should have gone in himself, imo, or at least sold it before playing in Defoe.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Defoe should have scored, ball could have been better, maybe, but he still had to bury that as a striker. Too good of a chance not to.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

T-C said:


> Same old lucky Arsenal.
> 
> Deflected in off his hand.


Arsenal are lucky? From a Man Utd fan? :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Keane and Berbatov had a great match, but what a miss by malbraounqe early on. Lord... King was a t fault for the Arsenal Goal, didnt track the ball and let it by his side. But what was up with that 2nd commentator on Sky Sports 1, he had an orgasm over Berbatov whenever he got the ball, even when he fucked it up, he was annoying too.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, they were lucky, you must of not been watching the game? :side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

They were lucky today, I doubt even Arsenal fans would deny that...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, no idea why he said that.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

ryo7200 if you can't take our word for it than surely you can take Skysports' opinion.



But y'know, it could be a typo. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stirring up shit it seems.

Arsenal got lucky, but Spurs have themselves to blame.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Ryo7200 trust me we were lucky. Fucking Berbatov


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Keane and Berbatov had a great match, but what a miss by malbraounqe early on. Lord... King was a t fault for the Arsenal Goal, didnt track the ball and let it by his side. But what was up with that 2nd commentator on Sky Sports 1, he had an orgasm over Berbatov whenever he got the ball, even when he fucked it up, he was annoying too.


Ray Wilkins. He's like that. He has his favourites, some clubs and players can do no wrong (Arsenal, United, Chelsea, Bearbatov, Fabregas, Lamopard etc,.) and players and teams who can do no right (Liverpool, Fulham, sometimes Tottenham, and any players of clubs he dislikes)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

My much anticipated player ratings.
*
Arsenal*

*Fabianski - 7*, Good in his entire effort, including coming out at Keane, a player with less technique wouldn't have rounded him.

*Traore - 7*, Kept Lennon a bay, nice challenges, got up nicely and played some good balls. Awful free-kick though, it must be said.
*Senderos - 5*, Outclassed, couldn't keep up with Keane's movement, but did save some face with challenges and blocks here and there. Still looks a bit clumsy too.
*Djourou - 4*, Outclass. Looked like a lost sheep. No confidence, no conviction.
*Hoyte - 6*, Steadied the ship a bit in the second half. Although losing an aerial battle to Malbranque was poor.

*Diaby - 6*, not a wide player. Got stuck in, worked hard, nice touches, but he plays himself into trouble far too often, and offered no support as a wide player like he's meant to.
*Gilberto - 3*, passes going astray, not breaking up play, not at the pace of the game. Awful performance by one of my al-time favorites.
*Denilson - 6*, tried hard, made some good forward runs, but was overrun by a rampart Spurs midfield. Lacks the technique of Cesc and Hleb who play that role to much more effect.
*Walcott - 6*, Always a threat, good run to get on the score sheet, but overall mediocre performance. Hardly got a pass in all game.

*Bendtner - 5*, he had balls pegged at him left right and centre, but he doesn't quite have the same touch as Adebayor. Unable to create much of an openning, although got some passes off, and a particularly good one to Walcott early on.
*van Persie - 5*, not at the races. Created little and couldn't get into the game.

Subs:
*Sagna - 7*, come on, looked sharp, nothing got passed him on the right, and attacked well. Good sub by Wenger.
*Eduardo - 6*, Little impact, but nice pass for the goal.

I can't be arsed giving comments for Spurs:

Cerny - 6, Chimbonda - 6, Lee - 7, King - 7, Dawson - 6, Malbranque - 7, Lennon - 6, Jenas - 7, O'Hara - 8, Keane - 8, Berbatov - 9.

If you disagree, don't hesitate to say so.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I disagree Steve, andy_villa would've given Ashley Young a 2 if he delivered a free kick at all similiar to Traore's. :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It would have been awesome if we had an 8 footer at the back post.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bouma said:


> I disagree Steve, *andy_villa* would've given Ashley Young a 2 if he delivered a free kick at all similiar to Traore's. :lmao


How do you know of him? 

He has a very annoying posting style, and gets on my nerves


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

HeatRulz2K said:


> ...and when you live 200 miles or so from Manchester and suppoort Man Utd you know you're a glory hunter.


I love when people say this. 

Not aimed at me. But I watch every united game I can unless I'm working, go to every united game I can, even when I can't afford it, and I mean cant because I work in retail, earn fuck all and work most weekends! All becuase I am a united supporter. I'm this way because my dad's a manc.

Would a scouser following liverpool, who moves for work to london want his son to be an Arsenal fan? Would a newcastle fan want his son to be a manc, when he moves during his life? No. He wouldn't.

Fact is, people will follow from their heritage, and people will follow from their location, and people will follow from watching great football.

The majority of United supporters have joined because they play exciting attacking football. On a forum who follows wrestling, a world based on ratings, is it so hard to understand people follow those with entertainment, rather than glory. United are a team built on years of flow, flair and speed. How can you not enjoy watching that?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

KME said:


> How do you know of him?
> 
> He has a very annoying posting style, and gets on my nerves


He's my favorite internet personality ever.

Bouma and I have been following his player ratings for years now. They never fail to entertain. He's around at heaps of different football forums, so we always manage to see him around.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I feel out of the loop, who?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Good entertaining game..Arsenal lucky IMO...could have been out of the tie if Spurs had put away some of there chances.Very luck to still be in with a real shout og going threw...same old spurs though I suppose really.
Keane and berbatov looked great up frot,,work well together...strange keane in a spurs shirt plays well..put him an Irish jersey and he's a waste of fucking space


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BreakdownV1 said:


> I love when people say this.
> 
> Not aimed at me. But I watch every united game I can unless I'm working, go to every united game I can, even when I can't afford it, and I mean cant because I work in retail, earn fuck all and work most weekends! All becuase I am a united supporter. I'm this way because my dad's a manc.
> 
> ...


Even though I've always hated United, I agree with some of your points, Jeff. My Dad's a scouser and came from the KOP, and I've been going for Liverpool since I was about 3-4 years of age. I'm not 17, so 13-14 years of supporting isn't that bad aye.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

King Placebo said:


> Even though I've always hated United, I agree with some of your points, Jeff. My Dad's a scouser and came from the KOP, and I've been going for Liverpool since I was about 3-4 years of age. I'm not 17, so 13-14 years of supporting isn't that bad aye.


Scouse Manc understanding? If something this beautiful is happening, something utterly disgusting must be happening. Perhaps LA Galaxy are about to sign Berbatov.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Or Man United are re-signing Beckham.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Big Sam given the boot at Newcastle. Lol, what a poor time they're having now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lol, that's old news. I knew about that when Arsenal vs Tottenham were playing. Shearer was a possibility to 'take the job' but I don't think he wants it.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

True that Shearer doesn't want the job. He's fine hosting whatever football show he's hosting. It'd be a big first job to be the manager of a team like Newcastle.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He'd be a fool going to Newcastle.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ANYONE would be a fool going to Newcastle tbh. Ridiculous club.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Martin Jol 4/1
Michael Harvey 8 /1
Jose Mourinho 12/1
Glen Hoddle 16/1
Paul Jewell 16/1
Steve McClaren 16/1
John Collins 20/1
Phil Mujikc 25 /1

Also Marcello Lippi has been 'linked'.. I loz'ed at it. I'd cross Jose out of the picture, but I could definitely see Jol, Hoddle or McLaren take the helm.. not so sure about the other guys as I don't know who they are.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It'll be Jol or McClaren.

Paul Jewell? What are they thinking.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Jol's areet but he'll just be forced out aswell if things don't go well, which is a shame. We all know how much Jol dreams about that "Fourth Place" he used to always talk about so atleast we would have a manager with a target. Although it's not greatly realistic it's better than targeting a three year turnaround for the club. 

I think Collins is that Scottish guy, but who's Michael Harvey?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

rofl rule out that jobber Paul Jewell, he's with Derby atm.

Who honestly cares who Newcastle sign, we should be making odds for things like

Next manager sacked within a month 2/1
Next manager announced = another rofl moment 5/1
Next manager to sign the wrong players, AGAIN 6/1
Next manager to be criticized by Newc fans within one week 8/1
Next manager given board support then sacked two weeks later 10/1

Pretty solid odds tbh.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> rofl rule out that jobber Paul Jewell, he's with Derby atm.
> 
> Who honestly cares who Newcastle sign, we should be making odds for things like
> 
> ...


It's always great to support the team that's the laughing stock of the whole football world. We're kinda used to it now so I suppose most of us would agree with you. The only thing I don't agree with is signing the wrong players. We've got a very good squad it's just some players would rather play in better teams. :sad:

Steve Carr's apparently out after so many bruised toes in the last year or so.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

HeatRulz2K said:


> Jol's areet but he'll just be forced out aswell if things don't go well, which is a shame. We all know how much Jol dreams about that "Fourth Place" he used to always talk about so atleast we would have a manager with a target. Although it's not greatly realistic it's better than targeting a three year turnaround for the club.
> 
> I think Collins is that Scottish guy, but who's Michael Harvey?


I never meant his a bad manager, I said that b/c his atcually on the list even though his been at Derby weeks, pretty pathetic.

I think Allardyce deserved to be sacked ;

- Playing Smith in midfield
- Playing 1 upfront most games
- Playing more than 1 player out of position, Nzogbia for example, even though he did OK
- He spent almost 25M on players, which you have to say, most of them really are bad apart from that Beye, he looks a fairly good player.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonn07 said:


> I never meant his a bad manager, I said that b/c his atcually on the list even though his been at Derby weeks, pretty pathetic.
> 
> I think Allardyce deserved to be sacked ;
> 
> ...


I lost with the first comment but the rest of it is spot on like. Smith as capatin is a joke. A captain is someone everyone can look up to and is someone to set an example. He might have the odd game where's he's good but he's just a lunatic getting 10 or so bookings this season. That's not a player people should be looking up to as an example. Geremi aswell, he was a joke as a captain and Sam realised it but it was one of the many reasons for him to be disliked. Milner on the left and N'Zogbia left back is outrageous, and what makes it even worse is that we have a £6 left back on the bench who is actually a good player with some style and a central midfielder on the right. He was completely fucked up tactically. Upfront should be Viduka and either Martins or Owen with him, but playing a small striker like Martins alone upfront is asking for defeat.

Beye is very good in defense and in attack unlike Rozenahl who bottles every tackle. Not sure about Cacapa but Faye was a very good sgning in my opinion to partner Taylor. He wins nearly every header he goes for and is pretty tough.

Just realised what you meant about Jewell. He's a good manager but it wouldn't be right for him to leave Derby, because as you said he's just arrived. If he did join he'd have to win most fans over first though, but the chances of him joining are slim to non.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sam deserved to be sacked for 2 reasons.

1. Buying Alan Smith
2. Making Geremi captain


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Apparently Chris Coleman has been seen in Newcastle today. Highly unlikely it's him but it's the first time I've heard him name mentioned.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Sam deserved to be sacked for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. *Buying Alan Smith*
> 2. Making Geremi captain


I'm not complaining, it got him off our hands.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm not complaining, it got him off our hands.


We'll more than happily give him back free of charge.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm not complaining, it got him off our hands.


I think thats how we all feel. But form there point of view....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True, he's really only put in any effort against Arsenal, that's not a good return.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Robbie Savage accepts that he will have to win over not only the Derby County supporters after his £1.5 million transfer from Blackburn Rovers, but also his new team-mates as he looks forward to meeting Danny Mills.
> 
> In March 2004, Mills and Savage were cautioned after the former attempted to throttle Savage, who was playing for Birmingham City at the time, after the defender, who was playing for Middlesbrough, was subjected to a “career-threatening” tackle.
> 
> Savage laughed yesterday when he recalled “rattling” the former England defender. “Characters are needed here,” he said. “I don’t really know him as a person, but I’m sure I’ll find out. I think it’s a good move for him. *I’m sure he’ll like me — and if he doesn’t, I’m not bothered.” *


Danny Mills. :argh:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Silly Newcastle. Thinking they're all important, and worthy enough to fire a manager after only 8 months.

I hope they hire Martin Jol. So I can then proceed to laugh, and point. Even more. 

And oh yes, fuck the Spurs. Theo Walcott says so. :agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Martin Jol would actually do a good job there though. He's pretty tactically inept, so I;m sure Newcastle would boo him out the door anyway.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not really a fan of Jol. I would prefer someone with passion and loves the club. Not some Dutch Sam allerdyce. 8 managers in the last 11 years is not good. I only really disagree with one of those sackings and that was Sir Bobby Robson. I want a long term manager, the only problem is he has to make an insistent impact or hes gone within afew months although I felt Sam wasn't the right man for us and should have gone alot sooner.
I would love a ex-footballer but not Shearer ATM. I think he should do what Ince, wise and co. have done and drop down the leagues and work your way up.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

totti10 said:


> I'm not really a fan of Jol. I would prefer someone with passion and loves the club. Not some Dutch Sam allerdyce. 8 managers in the last 11 years is not good. I only really disagree with one of those sackings and that was Sir Bobby Robson. I want a long term manager, the only problem is he has to make an insistent impact or hes gone within afew months although I felt Sam wasn't the right man for us and should have gone alot sooner.
> I would love a ex-footballer but not Shearer ATM. I think he should do what Ince, wise and co. have done and drop down the leagues and work your way up.


Robson would've been gone by now even if he hadn't have been sacked. As much as I respect him he was getting too old and he had to move on although getting us to where he did was amazing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> Originally posted by *Man Utd Fan* earlier in the seaso
> 
> Torres was bought to lead your title charge, get 20 goals a season ect...
> 
> He'll get no more than 15 in all competitions this season judging by his finishing.


Exceeded that total already. I was somewhat surprised how well he settled in. 

This leads me onto my point. For you who is the 

Best signing

Worst signing and

Best Value for Money signings/Bargain

So far this season?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Best signing - As far as long term signings go it is between Anderson and Torres. Both are young and quality, both have settled in exceptionally quickly aswell.

Worst signing - I'm going to say Bianchi. He's a good player and will get goals, but down't do much else, he already wants out and his price tag was excessive. If this was about the whole of Europe though, the only possible answer is Manuel Fernandes to Valencia. Younes Kaboul is another player worth a mention in this category.

Value for money - Martin Petrov, beast.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

One of the best is probably Torres, no matter who critisises him, his settled in really well & you can't really take that away from him.
Alot people would say Elano too, but his been injured for a while this season, and I don't think his done much apart from scoring a few goals at the start of the season, still a good player though.

Not sure about the worst signings, there has been a few, just look at the players Allardyce bought.
Also Prince Boateng at Spurs, not saw much of him but he hasn't looked too good when i've seen him play.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Best signing - Either Elano, Anderson or Torres. Each have done great for their own clubs and have been stand outs.

Worst - Viduka, Cacapa, Rozenhal, Smith. Anyone Newcastle bought imo

Best value - Martin Petrov. Great winger, good player all up.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> Best signing - Either Elano, Anderson or Torres. Each have done great for their own clubs and have been stand outs.
> 
> Worst - Viduka, Cacapa, Rozenhal, Smith. Anyone Newcastle bought imo
> 
> Best value - Martin Petrov. Great winger, good player all up.


There's no way Cacapa is one of the worst signings this season. He hasn't really played enough. He had a mare against Portsmouth but he was stupid to declare himself fit, or whoever did declare him fit was stupid.

Sadly I agree with the others. :no:

Elano is easily the best signing though. Sven is a footballing genius. :agree:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Eh Cacapa was good at Lyon, he's losing touch now though, not really a good signing, only redeeming fact for it so far is that you picked him up on a free and didn't waste the cash on him like with others.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Ashley Young and Reo Coker were awesome signings despite how much they cost, each of them play such a large role in the team and Villa would be a very different team without them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Didn't Villa buy Young during last season?

Reo-Coker isn't that great, totally overrated player imo. Is too reckless in his tackles, hence all his bookings and suspensions etc.

But I agree, Young is a quality winger, good value for an England place soon I think.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

All RNC's bookings come from making 5 or so fouls per game. Not so much from reckless or late tackles. As a manager would say, he gets 'good yellow cards'.

Also, how can Viduka be one of the worst signings of the season when he cost nothings, has had injury problems, and actually has a decent goal return?

And as for the best signings of the season, I'm sure its unaminously Martin Petrov, but I also think Distin's had a great season, and he was a top grab for nothing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Viduka hasn't been what Newcastle needed. Sure he was on a free and all but none of the Newcastle strikers have been good this season, including Big Dukes.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

For me:
Best Signings:Torres,Elano,Anderson..I also think eduardo will prove to be a good signing

Worst:Newcastles new players,Bianchi,

Best value for money,probably petrov for me too

As for Big Sam..newcastle are 11th in the league don't know what ther magpies want really,he should have had more time IMO.Stil according to SSN people close to redknapp have said he's finding the offer hard to turn down..for me he should stay at pompey..he's got a better side there and stabillity...he could do well at Newcastle but people said that about "Big Sam" too and look where he is!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> All RNC's bookings come from making 5 or so fouls per game. Not so much from reckless or late tackles. As a manager would say, he gets 'good yellow cards'.
> 
> *Also, how can Viduka be one of the worst signings of the season when he cost nothings, has had injury problems, and actually has a decent goal return?*
> 
> And as for the best signings of the season, I'm sure its unaminously Martin Petrov, but I also think Distin's had a great season, and he was a top grab for nothing.


Pretty much spot on. Best signing Sam made. If only he could get the service, or the other players be above average, he could have got a few more goals and in the process, given Sam more time, though I am off the opinion the way Sam plays is never going to settle well with fans who expect more than thier club is, which is an average mid-table side.


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

There is a curse on Newcastle job, i think. And for the singings, i think Elano is much better singing for this season than Torres or Anderson. Elano has been more important for his team than the others or at least has cost less. Worst is maybe Boltons Gavin McCann, cause he is not very good and Bolton really didnt need him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

So Utd are gonna be without Neville (again) and Hargreaves this weekend. Looks like Carrick/Anderson in midfield again. Saha is (surprise, surprise) 50/50 to play, but they're not sure about him yet. Saha, Gazza and Owen seem to have this training injury curse around them.

Oh and Chris Eagles is out too. What a blow.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

How the fuck is Anderson signing of the season?! :lmao

He's had a few decent performances and nothing else. No doubt he's got talent, but calling him signing of the season is utterly ridiculous. He'll be a big player in time, but saying he's better than Elano, Sagna and currently Santa Cruz is bollocks quite frankly.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

ryo7200 said:


> How the fuck is Anderson signing of the season?! :lmao
> 
> He's had a few decent performances and nothing else. No doubt he's got talent, but calling him signing of the season is utterly ridiculous. He'll be a big player in time, but saying he's better than Elano, Sagna and currently Santa Cruz is bollocks quite frankly.


Shows how little of United you have watched this season, quite frankly.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

ryo7200 said:


> How the fuck is Anderson signing of the season?! :lmao
> 
> He's had a few decent performances and nothing else. No doubt he's got talent, but calling him signing of the season is utterly ridiculous. He'll be a big player in time, but saying he's better than Elano, Sagna and currently Santa Cruz is bollocks quite frankly.


Stop trying to be a silly gimmick poster on a Sports forum, you know shit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He's got a point tbh. Elano has had a better season, as has Sagna, Santa Cruz, Petrov, and Distin, and I'm probably missing some names too. And they all cost considerably less. So why should Anderson even be considered for signing of the season?

It's not like he said Anderson's a bad player or anything. Everything he said is completely right (except the 'ony a few decent performances, perhaps). The only award Anderson's name should be linked with is young player of the season.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

i think the reason the are saying he is signing of the season is that not too much was expected from him. Despite his (relatively) high signing fee, I assumed that Scholes, Hargeaves, Carrick and maybe even Fletcher would be ahead of him. Obviously injuries have played there part but he stepped up and is having a great a season.

Add that to the fact he is only 19 he is looking like establishing himself in the side for years to come.


----------



## RabidWolverine (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, my mate wants to go to the cov/leicester derby game tommorow and I said that I would go with him as i have a small following for coventry, but the problem is that the tickets have gone but they are selling a 500 match ticket reserve on the door at leicester so I was just wondering if it worth taking the risk to go all the way to leicester whey there may be o tickets left by the time we get there


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

RabidWolverine said:


> Ok, my mate wants to go to the cov/leicester derby game tommorow and I said that I would go with him as i have a small following for coventry, but the problem is that the tickets have gone but they are selling a 500 match ticket reserve on the door at leicester so I was just wondering if it worth taking the risk to go all the way to leicester whey there may be o tickets left by the time we get there


Go early.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Buy the ticks now wolverine.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> He's got a point tbh. Elano has had a better season, as has Sagna, Santa Cruz, Petrov, and Distin, and I'm probably missing some names too. And they all cost considerably less. So why should Anderson even be considered for signing of the season?
> 
> It's not like he said Anderson's a bad player or anything. Everything he said is completely right (except the 'ony a few decent performances, perhaps). The only award Anderson's name should be linked with is young player of the season.


To say Anderson has only had a few decent performance is ridiculous, he hasn't put a foot wrong since coming in the team. The guy has come in and we haven't missed PAUL SCHOLES at all due to his performances. That says it all.

He has also had to carry Michael Carrick most weeks aswell which makes his performances all the more impressive.

In the long run I would say that Anderson will turn out to be a better investment than any of the players you mentioned aswell.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

T-C said:


> Shows how little of United you have watched this season, quite frankly.


Not at all. He's not lived up to the £16 million Fergie paid for him.




Jonn07 said:


> Stop trying to be a silly gimmick poster on a Sports forum, you know shit.


Gimmick poster? How exactly?

Oh right, you're a hardcore ManYoo fan. Forgot that if I questioned one of their players talent that you would insult me. gg.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Theres no need to 'question' whether he has talent, I think it's pretty obvious.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Tomorrow we will strike down up... :no:

Can't remember the last time we won at Old Trafford.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jonn07 said:


> Theres no need to 'question' whether he has talent, I think it's pretty obvious.





ryo7200 said:


> No doubt he's got talent


sorry diddums. read before you rant yeah? thanks.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

rofl @ you saying Sagna has been a better signing than Anderson

:lmao

You have to be shitting me. He's not had one good game and not once impressed me considering what Wenger payed for him. Anderson > Sagna easily for performances this season.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> rofl @ you saying Sagna has been a better signing than Anderson
> 
> :lmao
> 
> You have to be shitting me. He's not had one good game and not once impressed me considering what Wenger payed for him. Anderson > Sagna easily for performances this season.


Considering what Wenger paid for him? £8 mill?

And no, Anderson has not played better than Sagna. Anderson has played a few games for Utd, where Sagna has fit straight into the first team of the team currently top of the Premiership and I don't think he's missed a game.

Coming from someone who thinks Saha is good, can you really give your opinion on the matter?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™;5280762 said:


> rofl @ you saying Sagna has been a better signing than Anderson
> 
> :lmao
> 
> You have to be shitting me. *He's not had one good game* and not once impressed me considering what Wenger payed for him. Anderson > Sagna easily for performances this season.


He most certainly has.



The_Smack said:


> There is a curse on Newcastle job, i think. And for the singings, i think Elano is *much better *singing for this season than Torres or Anderson. Elano has been more important for his team than the others or at least has cost less. Worst is maybe Boltons Gavin McCann, cause he is not very good and Bolton really didnt need him.


Certainly not. 

I can't see what Elano has added to the scene that Torres and Anderson haven't adfded to theirs, in far more impressive fashion you'd have to say.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol ...nice argument,actually I forgot Santa Cruz in my list..could be one of the best value money signings of the season.
Though comparing Sagna to ANderson is hardly fair is it? twice the money..completely different positions..IMHO Sagna has done really well for Arsenal ,like he's been there for ages,and he's had plaenty og good performances.
I won't dispute Anderson's worth though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Sagna has had more than 1 good game in my opinion, he has been great this season.

When i first saw him I was unsure, but his made that RB position his own, unless Hoyte can up his game a little.

Edit ; As for Elano, a blitz of goals at the start of the season, but apart from that, I don't really see his 'Brazilian magic', his a good player but not the player the press ,commentators etc, make him out to be.
He was pretty cheap though I think, so obviously his still a good buy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still don't see why he's rated above Anderson, ok he's had some good games I'll admit but nothing ground breaking really. And if his only RB competition is coming from Hoyte, then of course he'll make that his own position. Especially with Wenger seemingly loving to play Eboue as a winger these days, which he clearly isn't...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

But he plays in a completely different position to Anderson?

He plays different to Anderson, does a different job, so i don't see where his similar.

Sagna is a better RB than Anderson, obviously, b/c Anderson is a midfielder not a defender, vice-versa.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

Eboue's a bit shit really. Very hit and miss.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Eboue is one angry motherfucker.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Wonder who'll get a chance now his in Africa? ( Or is he? :side: )

I was thinking maybe Denilson or Diaby, & play Hleb a little bit wider.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah Jonno, he plays for Ivory Coast. He has the skills to pay the bills though, on the ball he has some amazing footwork. Much like Diaby. Shame off the ball and when he's shooting/passing he makes some odd decisions :lmao

We'll probably just bring Gilberto in and move Rosicky/Hleb to the right. Eboue was never fully in the first XI anyway so we've got viable cover.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Anderson is not signing of the season, due to his cost For 17 Million, he should have done more, and scored more. Some might disagree, but that is the truth of the matter.

I think Santa Cruz would be mine. If not for him, Blackburn would be well down the table by now. He is one of those players they can't afford to lose.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I didn't take into account the money spent on the signing of the season due to the fact there was different category called "Deal of the season" or something like that where I did take into account the price tag.

Ya know, just to let you guys know, if you didn't already. kthanksbye.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Anderson may tackle and mark better than Scholes and have an impressive passing game too, but he does lack that finesse at times and vision of Scholes, plus Scholes is a far superior finisher of the ball. Anderson still, has been a great signing and quality for us all season.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Signing of the season for me is Sagna or Torres. Both players have adapted well to the premiership in there first season.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Just wondering which football discussion forums you're all members of? I've got a couple I visit regulary but looking for a few more good ones.  

Oh and some interesting games on in the Premier League tonight. Chelsea/Tottenham, Man Utd/Newcastle, Everton/Man City and ofcourse West Ham/Fulham will all be matches I have an eye on. I think we can get our first good win in a while against Fulham especially with a few important players returning, 3-0 my prediction. :agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Do you have Live and Active aswell? I'm watching all 5 matches at 2am, but sticking to Liverpool's obviously.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson wasn't bought for goals, so lol at people that an issue, plus he can score goals and his finishing touch will come, just look at Ronny. He's come into the league and made us not miss one of our most influential players in the history of the premiership, when he hasn't been fit in the past, we've frankly been fucked, which seems to be getting over looked and it's kinda criminal, plus the facts he's 19. 

Deserves a little more respect imo.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, Live and Active is so great that I refuse to believe Foxtel came up with it. 

I'll be watching Hammers/Fulham while keeping an eye on all other games scores, besides Chelsea/Tottenham which I'm going to watch the replay of tomorrow seem it's the feature game.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Anderson wasn't bought for goals, so lol at people that an issue, plus he can score goals and his finishing touch will come, just look at Ronny. He's come into the league and made us not miss one of our most influential players in the history of the premiership, when he hasn't been fit in the past, we've frankly been fucked, which seems to be getting over looked and it's kinda criminal, plus the facts he's 19.
> 
> Deserves a little more respect imo.


People have said he is one of the best signings of the reason so LOL @ you demanding more respect for him when he is getting enough already.

It might be my opinion, and I actually like Manchester United in some aspects but the fact is, he is not signing of the season and for people to continually big him up as some 'star' already when he is still not is quite stupid.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll was going to watch Everton v City. I've seen to much of Arsenal recently. Plus, I can just download the extended highlights of Arsenal v Birmingham, which I can't do with the other match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> *People have said he is one of the best signings of the reason so LOL @ you demanding more respect for him when he is getting enough already.
> *
> It might be my opinion, and I actually like Manchester United in some aspects but the fact is, he is not signing of the season and for people to continually big him up as some 'star' already when he is still not is quite stupid.


So he still needs respect from other people, so 'LOL @ you'.  


I wouldn't say he's signing of the season, I'd give that to Kenny Miller.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree about Fergie not buying him for goals, if he bought him for goals he'd play him as a striker or an attacking midfielder.
He played in them positions when they bought him, so having him adjust to a new position also, in a new country at a young age, why not give him the respect/credit he deserves.

His not/won't be the signing of the season, not many Defensive midfielders do get much credit, as they just protect the back 4 really and pass the ball, but Anderson seems to be more attacking than lets say, Fletcher. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Looking forward to tonight.

Newcastle fans will be funny as usual, and i expect a good atmosphere due to the kick off time.

My prediction is 4-1.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

3-1 is my prediction.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

3-0, with Smithy turning heel and scoring an OG.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No Owen Hagreaves, no Wes Brown, no Gary Neville and no Chris Eagles.

imo, still we'll have too much. 3-0 I think.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope today's match against Boro isn't a repeat of the 0-0 game last season in which we should of won, I'm going to predict 2-0, Babel and Torres.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If any Liverpool player scores today, it'll be Torres. His pace will be too much for whatever combination of Woodgate/Huth/Riggot/Wheater that Southgate decides to play.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I think we will get a draw today against Chelsea, and is Anelka playing?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> My prediction is 4-1.


What makes you think that Newcastle will score a goal at OT :side:

I'm going with 3-0. 

Arsenal should right throttle Birmingham too as our established players have had a huge 12 day rest for this match. Shame RVP's return has again been delayed, this time due to flu. Poor bastard, I believe that's his fourth different injury this season.



> If any Liverpool player scores today, it'll be Torres. His pace will be too much for whatever combination of Woodgate/Huth/Riggot/Wheater that Southgate decides to play.


That's a good point. Boro have to be the slowest team in the league. Their only quick player in their first team in Aliadiere, and he's injured over half the time anyway.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Renegade™;5282016 said:


> No Owen Hagreaves, no Wes Brown, no Gary Neville and no Chris Eagles.
> 
> imo, still we'll have too much. 3-0 I think.


Hargreaves is a doubt, Eagles would of never played and neville still needs reserve games.

I look forward to Simpson starting.


Novus Destiny said:


> What makes you think that Newcastle will score a goal at OT :side:


Michael Owen.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Owen never scores anymore though 

No idea what our result is going to be. Providing Torres plays he should give Boro defenders a bit of a fright.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I imagine Anelka to be playing today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still love Le Sulk. If it wasn't for him, Arsenal may have never seen Thierry Henry.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

From the bench isn't he? What a rip off...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's on the bench, pizarro starts  

Our team is

*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Arbeloa

Benayoun - Gerrard - Mascherano - Riise

Torres - Voronin*​
Some strange decisions there (Riise, Masch, Voronin) but overall, pretty good team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

KME said:


> Owen never scores anymore though
> 
> No idea what our result is going to be. Providing Torres plays he should give Boro defenders a bit of a fright.


I have a feeling this will be the match where he and Super Dirk finally click.

Although Dirk's too cool to get on the scoresheet, Fernando Jobbes can steal all the glory 

EDIT - Dirk's not playing....

Well I look like a damn fool now don't I? :sad:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tkoa204lmEc

Ronaldo is a beast.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, he wouldn't be able to do that really. It's just Nike pushing the brand.

Nice advert tho.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, remember the Joga Bonito adverts, especially the Ronaldinho crossbar one, so many people said that was real, my arse.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ronaldinho couldn't even hit a crossbar at the moment, never mind the back of the net.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

1452: David Beckham is in the stands at the Emirates Stadium with his son Brooklyn. Continuing the celebrity glamour, Curly off Coronation Street is at Goodison Park.

lol, nice star power David.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha, C'mon Boro.

Why isnt Becks watching the Utd game .


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

He's training with Arsenal atm.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

He doesn't want to be far from the London based enema salon or posh will throw a hissy fit.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sell Voronin, just can't keep up

Drop Gerrard, just doesn't care

Why is Mascherano playing? We don;t need a sodding defensive midfielder

Fuck off Riise

Torres getting no service, as usual having to try and create it himself

Benayoun is nowhere

Carra is hopeless today, Arbeloa is also a shocker. 

FT I think 2-0 Boro. We don't look like scoring, they do.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I love how you can criticize everyone but Torres. He's done nothing either, he's been poor too.

But yeah, Voronin is a must sell for you.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What is Torres meant to do without a football? You can't critisize a striker when they are getting no service. Reason I'm critisizing Voronin is because he was getting the ball, and wasting it, and still is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool won't lose again, I'm convinced you'll get something from the game.

What a shocker, Liverpool score, Torres.



I wonder how late Arsenal will wait to beat Birmingham....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's what he does with service, rocket of a shot from Torres, 1-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea kill the game, not a surprise.


Now just waiting for the late Arsenal goal.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Liverpool really really really need to sort themselves out, but haha another draw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking come on Birmingham, lets do our job and finish the day on top.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Meh, not a good result, but the point puts us into 4th :lmao, above City, and Arsenal have dropped points. 

Title race is obviously over, but it still means we have half a chance to get closer than previous years. 

Torres is a legend, brilliant goal from him today, 17th of the season.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome day so far, if Utd dont get 3 points today, wow ill be pissed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS

O'Shea
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Ronny
Carrick
Anderson
Giggs

Rooney
Tevez

Nani, Fletcher, Simpson, Park, Kuszczak


Should be good enough.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking horseshit. 

From what I hear Gerrard needs to fuck the right off. If we didn't have Torres, we'd be so fucked.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pretty much

0-0 HT between Newcastle and United, decent game, Rooney's missed a bundle of chances, Ronaldo's had a few penalty claims waved away correctly, and Owen's had a goal disallowed wrongly. 

I expect United to win it in some jammy fashion....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very frustrating, I'm hopeful a goal will come, but eh, rather annoying first half.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Yeah Im watching atm few chances for most teams the Milner one for Newcastle and Owen's goal should have been allowed it was onside, but yeah Man U had most the chances.

But :lmao @ Ronaldos dives, he's spent more time on the floor :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't see any dives. Both weren't penalties, but no dives.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Second was a penalty, Smith didn't get the ball, just pulled him over. 

First wasn't so much a dive, but he was looking for a penalty, running straight into Tayloy at pace.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I didn't see any dives. Both weren't penalties, but no dives.


Ill take the dives out, but he still spent more time on the floor :side:

Anyways I hope its a good second half, and Owen can get his first goal at Old Trafford since he was 18. (Even though I highly doubt it)


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

FFS Owen was never offside should have been 1-0.
Then 2nd half Taylor showed why he is one of the best defenders in England with 2 amazing stops off the line. Then the jammyness begins first with a fluke of a freekick that was just a copy of the Ronaldinho one in the CL. For the 2nd what was Given doing.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I didn't see any dives. Both weren't penalties, but no dives.


Look closer, Owen's goal shouldn't have been disallowed 

Thank god for Torres.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Well 3-0 now.


EDIT - The Slimy ******* just scored, 3-0.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

4-0, Newcastle are truly awfull.

Ronaldo scores in his sexy new boots.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

6-0. Oh dear. 

Smith Red card. Oh dear. 

Sacking Big Sam. OH FUCKING DEAR.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

RONALDO GETS HIS FIRST HAT-TRICK!!!

I marked.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Not too much of a problem that we lost because we weren't expecting anything other but it's a shame we weren't 1-0 up with a perfectly legal goal. However, Man Utd played football like Arsenal do and we didn't stand a chance in the second half. Loved the Keano and Shearer chants though. If that Simpson had've scored it would've summed us up really.

Did anyone notice Smith turn his back on the play when Ronaldo scored his second? He's an absolute disgrace and someone like Faye needs to get hold of him and smash his face off a brick wall. If the next manager doesn't make sure he improves or drops him out the squad then us fans might just need to do something about it.

By the way, "We're shit and we know we are." But at least the manager knew what he was doing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> RONALDO GETS HIS FIRST HAT-TRICK!!!
> 
> I marked.


I marked like a little fucking girl.


LOL at totti10 calling the Ronny freekick a fluke.









Should score 30 this season hopefully.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow. Totally killer second half, along with the six scored we could've racked up another six through Simpson, O'Shea, Carrick and Rooney's chances.

Ronnie looking good for golden boot yes?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

totti10 reminds me of bradders so thats ok.

Still so happy for Ronaldo though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronnie won't get the goldern boot, but Ronny has a very good chance.

Carrick was so much better today as well, better than Anderson.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It wasn't so much a lucky goal, Ronaldo's first, but it had a degree of luck about it, considering it did take a deflection, and Given did get a hand to it. It wasn't a free kick in the first place either, no contact from Smith. And Tevez's 6th wasn't fully over the line either. Terrible game from the referee and his linesman, but in the end it didn't really matter. 

Ronaldo will get 30 rather easily, in all competitions, dunno if he can get it in the league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah Carrick had a good game, for the first time in a while. Anderson as solid as ever. Everything clicked today, Danny Simpson was pretty impressive going forward and scrambling back to defend. Even Fletcher looked alright when he came on.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Not to be a party pooper but it was against a very poor Newcastle side who haven't got a manager and just dont win at OT.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Still a good performance is a good performance, I doubt you'd be complaining.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The form Liverpool are in atm, I doubt they'd put 6 past Newcastle anyways...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Ronaldo will get 30 rather easily, in all competitions, dunno if he can get it in the league.


Yeah he won't get 30 in the league, that would be crazy. :shocked:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's capbable of it IMO. He'll easily get 30 IAC, how many does he have already, 22? 8 more in half a season seems easy...

Newcastle just fell apart today, credit where it's due, United have enough match winners to solidify them in title races for years to come. It showed why they are a cut above us. We compared best starting 11's a while ago, but when looking at who can be a matchwinner/saver

Reina - VDS. Both can save a match for their team. I'd give Pepe the nod. 

Finnan - Brown. Finnan all day every day

Vidic - Agger. Vidic scores goals, so does Agger, but Vidic is the better defender

Carra - Ferdinand. Fairly close, but Rio scores goals, and is more important, IMO

Evra - Arbs. Somewhat even defesively. But Evra is the best attacking fullback in the league. 

Ronaldo - Whoever we play RM. Ronaldo is pretty much the best in the world. So no comparison. 

Gerrard - Hargreaves. Probably Gerrard normally, but Hargreaves seems consistant, can't say that for Stevie

Anderson - Alonso/Mascherano - One is clearly more creative than the others, Alonso and Masch are better players, but far more creative

Giggs - Kewell. Kewell is a good left winger, but past his best, while Giggs is still going and scoring

Tevez - Kuyt. No contest in terms of who will win matches. 

Torres - Rooney. Torres. But Rooney has so many other better players around him, it doesn't matter. 

If you look at how many real matchwinners we have, it pales in comparison to United. We are world class in 1 and a half areas. World class, but pretty uncreative in CM. Torres is world class up top. And then that's it. Defense used to be, but looks shaky now, conceding to everyone, though admittedly this is without Agger. Wings aren't good enough. Support strikers for Torres are poor, and the only two who could do well (Babel, Crouch), are treated extremely poorly, and will leave if Rafa plays them instead of his "favorites" like Kuyt. He is becoming too stubborn for the club, always trying to be right, and failing, Houllier tried it too, and failed miserably.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Nigel Pearson in all honesty talks so much truth and does in a nice way. I respect him and hope he stays at the club.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You seem calm about just being dicked 6-0. Granted it was United away, and you don't have a manager, but even Sam didn't reduce you to that sort of result, and you still had your best players out there....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's got 16 in the league, that's why I said 30 in the league alone might be pushing it. 

IAC yeah he should reach 30 with ease.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Finnan > Brown. Really?

I wouldn't say that. Brown is alot quicker, better defensively than Finnan and is much better going forward with his runs and crosses than he used to be...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Erm, yes, really. Finnan is far, far, far and away a better defender, and is one of the best crossers of the ball you will find. He may not be fast, but I don't recall a winger having a good game against him in ages. 

The fact a few United fans don't even want Brown in the team says it all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Finnan is easily the better defender, I'm not all that high on his attacking, never really noticed anything that special there, but he's much more solid at the back for the majority of the time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

His crossing is very pin point, watch his cross for Torres's goal against Spurs, or against Wigan, he knows where Torres is for both and picks them out with ease. 

He covers the winger as well when they wonder out of position, like Benayoun likes to do.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

6-0 


Brilliant day, what with Liverpool and Arse drawing. :smug:


Smith getting a red card = no ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Smith was so fucking useless it was untrue.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brown defends WAY better than Finnan does, easily. I can't see how Finnan is a better defender than Brown, really can't.

Finnan is WAY better in attack. Better crossing delivery and passing range.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not surprised you think that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Whatever. You once praised Brown for being consistent and a good defender who was able to mark out Henry in the FA Cup. And now you say Finnan is a better defender than Brown.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Brown defends WAY better than Finnan does, easily. I can't see how Finnan is a better defender than Brown, really can't.
> 
> Finnan is WAY better in attack. Better crossing delivery and passing range.


Then you don't watch football, Finnan is one of the best defenders around, Brown....isn't. 

As for the second statement, I thought you were previously preaching Brown was a better crosser and passer (he isn't)?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> Whatever. You once praised Brown for being consistent and a good defender who was able to mark out Henry in the FA Cup. And now you say Finnan is a better defender than Brown.


I did? Pretty sure this season I've been saying how average he's been, he's by no means awful or terrible, infact he's still a more than solid defender, but Finnan is better. As for the Henry FA Cup stuff .


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

KME said:


> You seem calm about just being dicked 6-0. Granted it was United away, and you don't have a manager, but even Sam didn't reduce you to that sort of result, and you still had your best players out there....


Reasons you stated really. At this time we are really really in the trash and a hammering like we got isn't a shock becuase of recent results against Derby and Wigan and other teams who we really should be beating. We didn't have our best players out there today though. Martins, Beye and Faye would probably have been on the team sheet but even with them we still would likely have been hammered. I feel for some of the better players who actually give a shit because of Owen's disallowed goal and Cacapa's fannying about. I really hope Duff gets back on form in the next few weeks becuase on his day he's a great player. Taylor, N'Zogbia and Milner must also feel annoyed after the way players like Smith, Cacapa and Rozenahl are playing. 

There's just absolutelly no communication between the players. We've got some great individual players who really just need to get mashed into a team rather than a set of players and that's probably the only reason the fans still have hope in the team and can still vision being in the top 6 again soon.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No I said he improved his game going forward, there is no doubt Finnan is better in attack than Brown. And yes I've seen Finnan play, I see it's only you and Role Model who seem to think Finnan is better than Brown. If others think so too, that is their opinion and everyone is entitled to their own. Mine is, defensively, Brown is better than Finnan and offensively, Finnan is better than Brown. Just because you may disagree, doesn't mean you're right. But then again, RM is always right...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True.

Pretty sure most will agree with me and the uncool Ben.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No wonder you two agree alot, same names imo...

:side:

Whatevs on the Brown/Finnan debate. Each to their own in the end.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I see it's only you and Role Model who seem to think Finnan is better than Brown.


Nah I do too, even Thomas wants Brown out and he knows all so...


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I hope Big Sam is sat with a nice beer with his feet up laughing right now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lol Does Renegade think that Wes Brown is better than Finnan in anyway


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Brown is a better centre back and Finnan is a better right back. haha


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Finnan has never been given a chance at Liverpool at centre back so it's unproven


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Finnan is alot more consistent than Brown, he should leave anyway for turning down 50K a week or whatever it was, pretty pathetic.

As for today, Carrick had a good game for once today, atcually showed he can pass a ball & attacked alot more, shame he doesn't do it more often.
Newcastle are getting worse, pretty embarassing to watch at times.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bad night. I watched a very boring match in Everton v City. No other matches seemed to exciting either though. Arsenal drop silly points against Birmingham at home due to our incapability to defend set pieces. Fabregas could have easily blocked the header too. It was moving as slow as anything and it just clipped him before going in, while he just stood there like a stunned mullet. Hleb was a machine in the first half, but no one could finish anything off. And well, just a really awful match to not win. It seems as though our luck is finally starting to balance out, and not Man Utd are going to run away with the league as expected.

Also, my internet wasn't working last night, so I couldn't find out any other scores or complain about Arsenal which also sucked. But two great things did happen last night. Martin Laursen become Villa's top goalscorer with 7 (6 goals for Villa, and an OG for Liverpool :side, and Jimmy Bullard finally returned from injury for Fulham.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really hope Liverpool beat Villa next week. It's a match they would want to win to show any sign of form.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Nothing thrilled me last night, tbh. so I hit the hay at the 40min mark of Live & Active. I thought Anelka's debut for Chelsea was very solid, and was unfortunate to score and I loz'ed at Newcastle conceding six in one half of football. Pretty average from Liverpool yet again..

I lost some money on sportsbet, but Palace and Victory both won 3-0, so that cancels it out


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> I really hope Liverpool beat Villa next week. It's a match they would want to win to show any sign of form.


I'm hopeful Villa can get something from that game, but it's usually those sorts of games Liverpool pull out a win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'm hopeful Villa can get something from that game, but it's usually those sorts of games Liverpool pull out a win.


True. Liveprool are underperforming so badly, makes me wonder if something behind the scenes is up. 

I hate to say it, but I fancy a Man Utd title win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted, but Rio Ferdinand is one goal behind Louis Saha for this season. 


Edit - If anyone wants it, I've got a torrent for the United game. Bit of a big file though.


First Half - http://www.sendspace.com/file/bavolw
Second Half - http://www.sendspace.com/file/l90w1e


Credit - Another forum

:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rio's just a goal machine, while Saha is just a injury machine.

I was thinking the latest injury would push Fergie into business this month, I doubt it though.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

I marked out for Rio's goal, top notch it was. Was the commentator just joshing, or did Rio actually begin his career as a forward?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rio's actually a brilliant finisher for a defender, his goal last season against Liverpool was brilliant, as was yesterday's one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If he gets a chance like that, he seems to always take it.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd rather have Rio than Andriy Voronin in my front line, tbh. At least the former scores goals.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, Rio's easily a better striker than Hercules, plus he's a better winger as well. :side:


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

He is more reliable that's for sure. The only thing you can rely on Voronin to do is to not score goals :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Anthony Vorinon needs 2 gtfo and soon.

My Mum was ranting on him yesterday and she's one of those fans who stick with players through thick and thin so he must have been shit yesterday.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Are Liverpool looking like they're going to be buying any attacking players this month?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There's a chance of Silva I believe and a tiny one of Villa.

ono @ Villa and Torres upfront together.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh I guess Villa might be interested, although he'd most likely cost an arm and a leg, and I can't see the owners giving Rafa that sort of money to spend seeing as you'd think they're thinking about the next manager.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd mark for Villa and Torres together.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nickster said:


> I'd mark for Villa and Torres together.


Watch Spain. :agree: they aren't that good together.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> My Mum was ranting on him yesterday and she's one of those fans who stick with players through thick and thin so he must have been shit yesterday.


I've heard it described as one of the worst individual performances for Liverpool in the past year. Oh yes, that means worse than Sissoko against Marseille.

Also, Ferdinand started his career as a midfielder. He used to partner Frank Lampard in the centre for West Ham reserves. He's never played as a striker at least in his professional career. Although Sol Campbell was thrown up there for Spurs a bit early on in his career :agree:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

totti10 said:


> Watch Spain. :agree: they aren't that good together.


Better than Kuyt/Torres or Torres/Voronin.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a stream for tonight's game?

I expect Portsmouth to win but seeing as Liverpool and Arsenal already put both my tickets out, I'd like to see Sunderland get a result out of the game. I mark out for Kenwyne Jones, so I'd like to see him on the scoresheet.

*Prediction:* 3-1 to Portsmouth


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pompey are missing to many players for the ANC, and their super away record has to end. I'm thinking Sunderland will nick it, probably 1-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty pissed at how dull the games are today, maybe they'll be better than they look....

But really Sky has put on so many god awful games this year.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What a great day.

Watched the liverpool game in the pub outside the ground and it was funny.

Ronaldo is awesome, Newcastle are shite.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I forgot to say I mark for Man City fans and Everton fans.

Also what matches on are TV today?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sunderland/Portsmouth

Bolton/Blackburn


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Are Sky fucking stupid? Making the Portsmouth fans travel the entire length of the country? Bet they had to set off about 5 this morning.

1-0 Sunderland, Smith is doing my head in going on about how Nugent isn't the type of player to run fast when he is extremely fast, shows what he know's.

TBH, I wouldn't have minded this match as a warm up match for a different game. Middlesbrough vs. Liverpool game owuld of been a decent pick for Super Sunday.

2-0 Sunderland, feel sorry for the Pompey fans.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I had a feeling Sunderland would get a result. Happy for Keane.

But two goals from Richardson does make me laugh.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

OMD, Portsmouth have been total wank. Benjani has been horrendus.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Shame Richardson didn't get a hat-trick when he hit the bar with a thunderous shot. Kenwyne Jones may not be a great footballer, but no defender would ever enjoy coming up against him. He's the definition of the word handful, he held off Sol Campbell of all people with ease and threw himself about at any given moment.

EDIT - Fuck the next match, I'll watch some Primera Liga


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What's Primera Liga?

I reckon their might be a few goals in this next game, can't believe their trying to build it up as a Derby though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™;5284916 said:


> What's Primera Liga?


Spanish league, also known as La Liga.

On that topic, not looking forward to watching Valencia/Atleti tonight. It'd be a miracle if Valencia got anything at the moment.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I know, lol - 'Lancashire Derby'.

I'm not going to bother watching, really hate watching Bolton. :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

ROFL at Blackburn only having half of the bottam tier, which is at the most 1000 seats. 

The Premiership would be a better league if teams like Blackburn, Bolton, Wigan & Fulham were replaced with teams like Us, Stoke, Burnley & I'd even say Blackpool, as those 4 teams without a shadow of any doubt would get better away support than those 4 I mentioned above.

I think Fulham take about 200 fans to Blackburn every season when they play them, whilst you get about 500 PNE fans travellin to places like Palace on a Tuesday night.

The atmosphere at this game is rather pathetic considering that their is 15 miles seperating the teams.

Also how is it classed as a Lancashire derby when Bolton is a part of Manchester these days.

Edit - The games live next Sunday are Wigan/Everton and City/Wham, a SLIGHT improvement.

Although City/Wham is live twice in four days.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I sorta wish Liverpool had like not many fans so I could go to every away games, but me don't :side:

Also Wigan/Everton will be horrible.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Yey, finally looks like we are turning a corner and is still disapointing being in the bottom 3 on goal difference.


Richardson is in exceptional form now and i can see him and Jones being the 2 that keep us up this season.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, this is a point I want to bring up with all fans.

Who do you think will be our (Liverpool) new manager. I love Rafa but the thing with the owners and such uncertainty is really clouding the club, imo. With each passing week, I am thinking we need a new start with a new manager. Saying that, I am not sure who could come in and do a good job. I love Martin Jol. I really do. But I don't know if he would do a good job. I rate him highly though. I have always admired Martin O'Neil but again, I am not sure if he could do the job. I really can't think of many other candidates. 

I am by no means saying Rafa is going, or should, but with each week that passes, and as the players perform worse with every game at the moment, I am starting to fear the worst, that we might not even qualify for the Champions League.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Richardson's could turn out to be one of Keano's better buys IMO along wioth Jones..alot of his buys have come under question,hell I thought his value of some of his players was way off,still if Suderland stay up it won't matter.
Oh and Newcastle were shocking yesterday..I Imagine Given must have nightmares playing behind Cacapa
Nice win for us yesterday,SWP is bang in form and Anelka will hopefully settle in quickly.


ETA:^ I personally think rafa is a dead man walking ,there just waiting foer the right time to sack him.As for replacements..I agree theres not many managers around with big club experience and 'pool would be taking a chance on O Neill,though I have no doubt he'd do a good job there.Maybe Slaven Billic if they want to go foreign,but I suppose ou neverr know who they'll come up with.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd like Martin O'Neill actuallym but I'd prefer Jose or Kenny :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have no idea who'll get when Rafa goes, no one really sticks out.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Martin Jol would do a good job I reckon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I always thought Jol was so naive when it came to tactics, he cost Spurs so many times with awful substitutions. But on the whole he did a great job there.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think he'll go to Newcastle, there's not a really obvious candidate for the Liverpool job, will be interesting to see who ends up there.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Newcastle have stated they want an English manager but lets be honest, there are not many people that could do a good job. There is one man though.

Sam Allardyce.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Jol? Terrible manager.

Is anyone actually watching the Bolton game?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> ROFL at Blackburn only having half of the bottam tier, which is at the most 1000 seats.
> 
> *The Premiership would be a better league if teams like Blackburn, Bolton, Wigan & Fulham were replaced with teams like Us, Stoke, Burnley & I'd even say Blackpool, as those 4 teams without a shadow of any doubt would get better away support than those 4 I mentioned above.
> *
> ...


I agree there are better fans, but obviously not better teams. Teams are there for a reason. They did not get there by doing nothing. The other teams need to MAN UP and prove they have what it takes to get into the Premiership.

Would they produce better home and away crowds? Probably.

Would they improve the Premiership as a whole, on the playing front too? Probably Not.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I made the right choice going with Zaragoza v Mallorca rather than the 'Lancashite Derby'. I did however flick over to see Nolan's goal. What a peach.

Also, Liverpool should look at signing Diego Milito, imo. He's brilliant in and around the six yard box. So lethal, can finish with head or feet, quick feet, and very intelligent player. He'd go well with Torres, imo.

EDIT - LOL at me, I didn't even mean to spell Lancashire incorrectly 

Also, Martin O'Neill and Jol would be bad choices for Liverpool. One is renowned for negative tactics, and the other doesn't even understand tactics.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Damn. I'm still disappointed with Arsenal's performance yesterday. To have so many finishing opportunites, and possession....and to draw. Yuck.

Very disappointing. B'Ham really had no right to get out of there with a draw. Just poor finishing from the Arsenal side. :side: 

Eh. I'm hoping we can win through a few matches, and see Pompey or Spurs draw with Man Utd. 

I sure as hell cannot see them losing anymore. Draws, ftw.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Based on that performance, Roberts would be welcomed at Deepdale.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He made a big difference when he came on, would be good for a Championship team.
Sunderland want him aswell, I think.

Him & Jones up top would be impressive.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Him & Jones up top would be impressive.


Too similar. But then again, he and Ellington made a killer partnership at Wigan yet they were both similar players. If he does go to Sunderland, they may as well not even play midfielders, because it'd all be long ball.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty pissed I'm going to miss Utd/Portsmouth, one of the few midweek games on Sky, I'll most likely be on the phone to my Dad the whole match, or hope my hotel or a nearby bar has the game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They're similar yes, but I think he'd be a great buy for them.
If Jones even picked up a slight injury, I think they'd much prefer Roberts than Cole to come into the side.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was worringly very happy when Roberts scored that goal, he deserved that for the way he changed the game. Harsh result on Kevin Nolan though, what a goal. 

We were after Millito in the summer, I actually wanted him instead of Torres, I'd love us to renew our interest and sign him, great player.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Woah, after not really hearing much for the past 10 days whilst moving houses i was disgusted to hear that Allardyce had been given the sack, he had no time at all, and with Newcastle mid-table, how is that justice for sacking the poor guy. His reputation won't have taken a knock, but Newcastle's will, silly decision on their part. Just wonder who will be brave enough to take the job, i must say i would be interested to see the results if Keegan and Shearer were to take the helm.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Match of the Day had Titus Bramble at 5000/1 and knowing us...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao

I saw that, Adrian Chiles is a legend. :side:

I really think it'll be Hughes or Jol, can't really see Shearer going there, but on SkySports 1 after the Sunderland game, Souness said he'd love to go back there, oh dear....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Adrian Chiles is really one of the finest human beings on earth.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Shearer already said he would take the job, late on Friday night I believe when the Harry speculation was at full speed. I would be interested in seeing how he did. It is a shame Keegan has no interest in getting back in fotty, for Newcastle's sake.


But, I really can't believe this has been revealed. I mean, what the fuck is happening behind the scenes? Are we Tottenham in disguise?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7187086.stm

The justifaction is ludricous. Rafa would have never left unless things got really perilous like they are now. It was not them and Hicks saying that is not going to help matters. Jesus christ.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Those owners of yours love stirring up trouble, don't they? I fail to see why anyone in that position would want to reveal that out in public.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad we've got the Glazers instead. :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad we've got a tempremental russian lol...still Hicks and Gillet don't seem to be doing all they promised down at liverpool..


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The owners can fuck off.....so can Rafa.

If we lose tonight atleast he'll leave/get sacked.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I heard if he fails to beat Inter Milan in the Champions League he will be sacked no matter what.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Harsh. If they're not sticking about, they shouldn't sack him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Just sack him now and give more time to build towards next season imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd have marked if they appointed Klinsmann. You wouldn't even qualify for the Champions League if you sacked Rafa and appointed him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kuyt is meant to start tonight........ono.

Babel is meant to start tonight......oyes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know why you're worried about tonight, any player that might have caused you any concern has been sold. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want Torres to start


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So he can get some more easy goals to make his tally for the season closer to Ronny's? :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Itandje

Arbs - Carragher (c) - Hyypia - Riise

Pennant - Gerrard - Alonso - Babel

Torres - Crouch*​
Strong.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Luton will rape you :side:


Also, for Spurs, no Berbatov, King, or Robinson.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Im bare hapz about that line up really


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Spurs job I'll be annoyed, Reading two games in a row is very dull.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Very worried about the situation at the club as of late. It is clear now that Rafa is going at the end of the season. The similar circumstances between this situation and the one with Jol is striking. I just hope that this does not disrupt our season. I fear with this cloud hanging over the club, we might not even get 4th. I would not be surprised to see City, Everton or Blackburn nick it away from us.

If it really is as bad as it looks, I would not be against the idea of maybe letting Rafa leave in a few weeks, so not to disrupt our season. That, or have clear the air talks and at least get to the end of the season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still can't see you jobbing that badly that you don't get 4th.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Babel, 1-0.

I can see Liverpool walking this in the second half.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Man City as dark horses...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Babel saves himself after a first half performance that basically backed up why he doesn't start more. 

They should get a few more, you'd think, but who knows with....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lovely finish. Babel has looked brilliant in patches, not a winger, but his goal and the shot that hit the post were both beautiful. 

Happy to be 1-up. Luton are up for it so it's to be expected it will be a narrow win if we get the job done.

Don't see how Babel proved he shouldn't start. He's come closest to scoring apart from the opportunity he scored himself. And as a striker that's all you have to do, and contrary to belief he's a striker, and a good one. I'd like to see Kewell later and put Babel up front.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

One thing I hate is these annoying commenstators. They never shut up about irrelevant shit about Liverpool, and they are biased against Liverpool. >_>

Edit- Gerrard goal, nicely setup by Crouch


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2-0 WHATATEAM

RAFA should keep his job now, they've been awesome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Almost another goal, cleared off the line. Crouch slid right into the post.  He's really hurt


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

liverpool 4 da fa cup


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Big Sami Hypia


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I just watched the first half, but yea, after the first 15 minutes Liverpool didn't have much. And I agree Babel was pretty poor, moments of good stuff, but pretty poor otherwise. But then again no other Liverpool threatened at all either so, I dunno.

Both my self and my dad said that Liverpool would score before half time once we saw Hutchinson telling them there was only a minute to play out. PSYCHIC~!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

4-0, Gerrard.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I really hope Swansea win tomorrow night, they have a sick firm. When they went to Oldham last season they caused a riot, and they come in large numbers.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Crouch off, SuperDirk on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Might get my predicted 5-0 result.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

So Rafas keeping Torres and Gerrard on?

Also, why the fuck did Carragher get a guard of honour? 500 games is an achievement, but not fucking guard of honour worthy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gerrard hat trick 

5-0


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BUT ITS CARRA!!!11!!!1

5-0, as predicted. :side:

SUPER GERRARD HAT TRICK

BEST 3 GOALS EVER??

YES!


LOL at Torres being wank against Luton.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Gerrard hat trick


Mark out moment, he'll remeber this for the rest of his life.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Torres off, Aurelio on.

It's a small guard of honour, it is well deserved.

ANY MORE GOALS POSSIBLE?!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Scholesy's 500th game celebration was far better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Torres doesn't like the rain. :side:

I see it staying 5-0.

Dirk Kuyt header...narrow.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> Scholesy's 500th game celebration was far better.


Yeah, i seem to remember him marking it in style. (Thanks to a shite defense)


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I really hope Swansea win tomorrow night, they have a sick firm. When they went to Oldham last season they caused a riot, and they come in large numbers.


Are you 14? Honestly.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yeah, i seem to remember him marking it in style. (Thanks to a shite defense)


T'was another good day against them. I mark for their defence just standing and watching the genius just prod it home. I also enjoy Rio merking them later on.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Christ, you'd think this was an Everton forum. 

Good win, they didn't threaten, we did, Gerrard finally played well, Babel scored, Carra gets a clean sheet on his 500th game (doesn't matter who it was against), happy days. Easy win, but it gives the players confidence.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME for sports mod plz :$ 


I agree with the confidence boost, it was against a jobber club, but still, what with all the behind the scenes shenanigans side, you needed that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd mark. 

And yes, that is why we had to win well tonight, the goals before and after half time were really vital. 

I pray Babel gets played down the middle more. He can beat his man with ease, just not on a wing where he has to use his left foot. He has a brilliant shot too, lovely finish tonight, he deserved it after the brilliance of his effort that hit the post.

Alonso was really good too, I have no doubt the way he played influenced how good Stevie was.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He has a great shot, when he came on against us, every time he took a shot at goal I thought he'd score.

Villa next, but if Gerrard plays well, I can see you scoring at least 1, hopefully Villa get plenty of setpieces. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He hits it so hard, against Chelsea and United he had the kepper beaten before they knew he'd shot, both went wide, sadly for him. 

It was his first important goal for us tonight, usually he just adds to the total, nice to see him change those ways today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

THEY ONLY CARE ABUT MONEY..........THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT FANS.....LIVERPOOL FOOTBALL CLUB........ITS IN THE WRONG HANDS.

Standard win etc, but fucking hell that atmosphere was amazing for Luton. 7 Months and 15 Days since I last sat in the Kop, and I forgot how amazing it is and how much of a privelledge it is to sit there.

Ryan Babel is the fucking man.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He has a hard shot is a cool finisher.

But I don't see where the talk of his blistering pace is coming from. I didn't see it at Ajax either.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lol @ this talk of a Swansea firm.

Also lol @ this bitterness shown towards Jamie Carragher. I don't know what you think warrants a guard of honour if 500 appareances of pure dedication doesn't.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lol @ this talk of a Swansea firm.

Also lol @ this bitterness shown towards Jamie Carragher. I don't know what you think warrants a guard of honour if 500 appareances of pure dedication doesn't.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's a big lad, he moves very quick past people, just looks slow because of his frame. Watch him against Marseille on our 4th goal, he chases a defender all of 30 yards then beats him to the ball, and gets past the goalkeeper with ease. His lead up to Torres's first against Pompey is another good examble. 

He is quick, bit clumsy, but quick.

The Luton fans annoyed me. Constant jeering practically every time we didn't score, then booed Carragher at every oppurtunity, just really stupid. I admire their dedication, but everyone can see why we didn't give them the away day gate money now.

I'm marking for MOTD, Alan Hansen is all over Babel saying how good he was.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babels pace is quite frankly disgusting.

Ben get on MSN.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Just got back from the game then, enjoyed it and nice to see Stevie get a hat trick and through to the next round.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I just LOL'd.

If we lost we would be getting unbelievable heat, yet we win 5-0 and we still seem to be getting heat and bitterness coming this way. I'm seeing similarities between Everton and Man Utd Fans~


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I only saw the first half so I can't comment on your GREATNESS tonight. But yea well done on beating a team 3 leagues below you, with an injured keeper and Don Hutchinson at centre back.

I think the main reason people weren't talking about your match tonight was because it really doesn't matter. Sure it may be somewhat of a confidence boost, but there is only so much confidence you gain from beating the team you did.

Are you home or away to Villa next?

I'm glad Spurs got through, as I wouldn't want to play Reading back to back.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

T-C said:


> I only saw the first half so I can't comment on your GREATNESS tonight. But yea well done on beating a team *3* leagues below you, with an injured keeper and Don Hutchinson at centre back.


2 leagues I think you'll find.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's just annoying. It's like winning 5-0 is something of a detriment. "Oh well, their shit". Shit enough to hold us at 0-0 for 45 minutes, rit? Shit enough to have forced a replay? It's the FA Cup, you don't tend to dick teams, it's not like anyone celebrated this as a massive win, we scored 5, when for 3 games running we had scored 1, and the game before them, 0, it's refreshing, especially when an underperforming captain gets a hatrick. The snidy comments just seemed really bitter. It's the same every time 

"You'll win"

"You'll score"

"Their shit, knew you;d win, who cares"

"Lol, Gerrard hatrick, world player of the year!"

"Guard of honor for 500 games? Despicable. He sucks"

I don't recall Ronaldo getting flack for a double deflected aided hatrick against a poor team with no manager who have a hideous record at Old Trafford, but yet it wasn't a big deal, winning 6-0, it still wasn't mocked though, it's the same thing. 

Oppoisition doesn't mean much, it would have been nice to thump a better team, but what can you do? We beat an average Besiktas team and went on a fantastic run, you just need goals in the team to boost confidence. 

We have Villa at Anfield next, we beat them away on the opening day.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The Luton fans sounded awesome, only heard the odd liverpool chant after the goals.

But thats expected as it was their cup final.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What exactly do United fans have anything to be "bitter" about towards Liverpool though? I don't see how we could be "bitter like Everton fans" considering we have been winning most things for the last 15 years.

And to be fair, when we say that you will score, you usually do.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> What exactly do United fans have anything to be "bitter" about towards Liverpool though? I don't see how we could be "bitter like Everton fans" considering we have been winning most things for the last 15 years.
> 
> And to be fair, when we say that you will score, you usually do.


They think we're bitter and jelous, even though that hasnt been the case for well over 20 years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> The Luton fans annoyed me. Constant jeering practically every time we didn't score, then booed Carragher at every oppurtunity, just really stupid.I admire their dedication, but *everyone can see why we didn't give them the away day gate money now.
> *


Um why?



T-C said:


> What exactly do United fans have anything to be "bitter" about towards Liverpool though? I don't see how we could be "bitter like Everton fans" considering we have been winning most things for the last 15 years.
> 
> And to be fair, when we say that you will score, you usually do.


Exactly.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KME said:


> The Luton fans annoyed me. Constant jeering practically every time we didn't score, then booed Carragher at every oppurtunity, just really stupid. I admire their dedication, but everyone can see why we didn't give them the away day gate money now.


I Lol'd ..still it's not as real reason for not giving them the gate money is it? Is it not jus cos Hicks and Gillet are greedy?


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

Liverpool won yea but still they should of won 1st time around and not left it to the replay.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

OH MY WORD!

I hate Newcastle but Kevin Keegan is back in Football. He is going to be the new Newcastle Manager! This is crazy. I love Keegan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stupid choice, but I love Keegan and have missed his beyond awesome interviews.

I want them to do well with him in charge, sadly can't see it happening though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I marked for that choice of manager. 



T-C said:


> What exactly do United fans have anything to be "bitter" about towards Liverpool though? I don't see how we could be "bitter like Everton fans" considering we have been winning most things for the last 15 years.
> 
> And to be fair, when we say that you will score, you usually do.


The tiny fact that you hate us and we were winning and all it was met with was pathetic sarcasm comes into it. Iy happened on the first days of the season too, we won and United didn't, and somehow it all became a Liverpool abuse session, it's always the same. 

RM, because they're twats. Their only alive because of Riise's OG side and because of our gate money, and they just boo every Liverpool attack, and barely cheered what few attacks they had. Everyone knows Luton fans are idiots as well, they have a rep.



Chelseafan said:


> I Lol'd ..still it's not as real reason for not giving them the gate money is it? Is it not jus cos Hicks and Gillet are greedy?


No, it's because we can't just give all our gate money to lower league clubs, if we get Havant and Waterlooville next they're going to say "well we aren't that well off. And you gave Luton money....." And we'd end up doing it every time a small club comes around. 

We've done it before, we chose not to this time, and they responded by booing all our players and just making arses of themselves. They're safe now, so I'm glad we didn't give them the gate money in the away game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Shite choice of manager from Newcastle.

Im bored of hearing how good people think Newcastles squad is on SSN because there defense is shite, the midfield is average and the attack is full of lazy ****s.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hilarious that Keegan has taken over.

All this is going to do is tarnish his reputation.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im bored of hearing how good people think Newcastles squad is on SSN because there defense is shite, the midfield is average and the attack is full of lazy ****s.


I'll agree that the Newcastle defence is probably one of the worst in the league, they are just so unorganised and they just seem unable to stop attackers. They are poor at tackling and also guarding or staying close to whom they are supposed to mark.

As for their midfield it does have some good players but they do seem average and never seem to perform that well. Maybe Keegan might help them to be more attacking and he certainly needs to sort out the defence.

As for their strikers, I think that they have a great attacking force, it's just they never seem to get the support they need, and when they do they usually miss their opportunities to score. Shame really as I like both Martins and Owen. They could have a good partnership in the future.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

PurpleMan said:


> I'll agree that the Newcastle defence is probably one of the worst in the league, they are just so unorganised and they just seem unable to stop attackers. They are poor at tackling and also guarding or staying close to whom they are supposed to mark.
> 
> As for their midfield it does have some good players but they do seem average and never seem to perform that well. Maybe Keegan might help them to be more attacking and he certainly needs to sort out the defence.
> 
> As for their strikers, I think that they have a great attacking force, it's just they never seem to get the support they need, and when they do they usually miss their opportunities to score. Shame really as I like both Martins and Owen. They could have a good partnership in the future.


Completely agree with you there. We do have four good defenders in Taylor, Enrique, Faye and Beye who have all looked good this season especially Beye. Enrique ain't featured much but from what I've seen he's done well. Everyone knows Taylor plays with 100% passion and is one of the toughest defenders around and players like Rozenahl, Torres, Ronaldo and a majority of the Africans who dive should look at him and be ashamed when they go down like they do.

Keegan was a wiser choice than Shearer and will hopefully start picking a team on performances rather then where players have been in the past. e.g. Owen, Smith, Cacapa and Barton.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres a diver? Have a laugh, he barely wins a free kick, ever, let alone dives, and saying he goes down easy, not really, he's been highly praised about the fact he always gets straight back up and keeps running eve if he's been fouled. Please give me an example of his diving. 

Ronaldo doesn't really dive anymore either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres has done a good job since coming to England compared to how he was in Spain, but just like Ronny the diving seems to be in the past.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gutted Keegan has got the job. Love the man but hate Newcastle.

Also the Luton fans sounded standardish last night.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Torres has been accliamed by even the harshest of critics for adapting to the English game and adapting to the physical side so quickly. The time when he just got up and laughed at John Terry at Anfield will live long in my memory.

In unrelated news, 'King Kev' is on his way to St. James Park with Chris Mort. Will be introduced moments before Newcastle take to the pitch against Stoke. Can't wait to see MOTD, and Sky Sports News if they show him being introduced. Might not be a Newcastle supporter, but Keegan is a great manager and a great character. Would have been a shame if he just dissappeared off of the face of the earth forever like people thought.



> Also the Luton fans sounded standardish last night.


They sounded louder than our fans on TV, even I can say that. They were pretty amazing. They even cheered the streaker. Class.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

I just named some players who have a reputation for going down too easy and diving. There's nothing to explain why players would do it other than for sympathy and to cheat other players. I know you may defend your players but last night I remember Torres going down under a nothing tackle and acting like he was hurt. A few second later he got up after no reaction and was fine 20 seconds later. There's just no need for it. I can't imagine what they'd be like in Sunday league football.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh guess I didn;t hear them as I was in the Kop......


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

HeatRulz2K said:


> I just named some players who have a reputation for going down too easy and diving. There's nothing to explain why players would do it other than for sympathy and to cheat other players. I know you may defend your players but last night I remember Torres going down under a nothing tackle and acting like he was hurt. A few second later he got up after no reaction and was fine 20 seconds later. There's just no need for it. I can't imagine what they'd be like in Sunday league football.


Pretty sure every player goes down easily in a match in an attempt to gain a freekick. Even Man. United fans will say that thier players are sometimes guilty of it. Well, maybe just Ben and Engima.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

You can understand players going down easy under what can be deemed as a "foul" but it's when players get free-kicks or the tackle is fine and they are still screaming on the floor after the referee has given what he finds appropriate. It's just frustrating, but it's obviously a foreign culture that is accepted in other countries as the norm. Hopefully it won't spread to the good English players in the league.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Pretty sure every player goes down easily in a match in an attempt to gain a freekick. Even Man. United fans will say that thier players are sometimes guilty of it. Well, maybe just Ben and Engima.


I'll have to agree, all the teams in the premiership will have a player that goes down too easily to gain a free kick for their team. This is basically what football has become today, but there are other parts to it as well. Players like Ronaldo and Drogba do it most games. It's the one side of football that I really do dislike, I think that something should be done about it.

Yes those two players that I have mentioned haven't really done it recently, especially Drogba because he's injured. But they did used to do it on a regular bases. Even my beloved Aston Villa have players that go down easily to gain free kicks, and I feel ashamed that they do that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

HeatRulz2K said:


> I just named some players who have a reputation for going down too easy and diving. There's nothing to explain why players would do it other than for sympathy and to cheat other players. I know you may defend your players but last night I remember Torres going down under a nothing tackle and acting like he was hurt. A few second later he got up after no reaction and was fine 20 seconds later. There's just no need for it. I can't imagine what they'd be like in Sunday league football.


He got a knee in the back of his leg, he didn't claim for a free kick, but I can imagine it did probably hurt. Just because he didn't jump up like a Heman doesn't mean he's doing anything wrong. 

And the Luton fans were anything but class. Cheering a streaker getting his cock out near Itandje, booing the announcement of Carragher's son as a mascot, and just jeering any time we got the ball. It was one of the worst displays I have ever seen from a set of fans. Horrible bunch. I lol'd when they sung "You're getting sacked in the morning" and we replied "You're going bust in the morning"


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

KME said:


> He got a knee in the back of his leg, he didn't claim for a free kick, but I can imagine it did probably hurt. Just because he didn't jump up like a Heman doesn't mean he's doing anything wrong.
> 
> And the Luton fans were anything but class. Cheering a streaker getting his cock out near Itandje, booing the announcement of Carragher's son as a mascot, and just jeering any time we got the ball. It was one of the worst displays I have ever seen from a set of fans. Horrible bunch. I lol'd when they sung "You're getting sacked in the morning" and we replied "You're going bust in the morning"


Sound like a good bunch to me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> He got a knee in the back of his leg, he didn't claim for a free kick, but I can imagine it did probably hurt. Just because he didn't jump up like a Heman doesn't mean he's doing anything wrong.
> 
> And the Luton fans were anything but class. Cheering a streaker getting his cock out near Itandje, booing the announcement of Carragher's son as a mascot, and just jeering any time we got the ball. It was one of the worst displays I have ever seen from a set of fans. Horrible bunch. I lol'd when they sung "You're getting sacked in the morning" and we replied "You're going bust in the morning"


I did not mean class in the sense 'they are brilliant'. I meant class in the sense that they could not behave as decent supporters.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Stupid Chelsea.

I much preferred it when they weren't considered a contender to the EPL Championship. I guess with the big 3 all heading to Stamford Bridge, there is a probability of Chelsea making a run. Plus, they have a fairly stretch of matches coming up now. If they can manage through the African Cup, they might make some noise toward the end of the campaign.

Bastards.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I miss those days when they were insignificant to the top 3. Good times, they still beat us all the time at the Bridge though....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I actually can see them making it through this month alright now, I think they'll be challenging hard for the title. Hopefully I'm waaaaay off though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Birmingham, Everton, Wigan, and Reading?

At worst, 2 wins and 2 draws. But I think they run through with 4 wins and finish the month strong, going into matches with Pompey and Liverpool to open up February.

Ugh. If Arsenal cannot claim the title, then I hope ManUtd can. I loathe Chelsea so much. I would rather see any other EPL club win it, aside from Chelsea.

Screw them.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

If Chelsea don't win I'd rather see Arsenal win it. :side:

Havant and Waterlooville took the lead!!!!!!!

Oh and Owen scored, not that important though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

HAVANT AND WATERLOOVILLE ARE 2-0 UP!~!

I'd mark for them at Anfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Havant are 2-0 up, I can't believe it. :lmao

Eh they'll end up losing. :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't wait until 'Pool get knocked out of the cup now :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Second half Swansea will crush 'em, unless Baptista unleashes the beast :side:

3-0 I marked.

3-1 It begins.


Grr we get some shitty game.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I think hell just froze over.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Putting City/West Ham on was always an idiotic choice.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Even as a West Ham i think that Havant vs Swansea should of be on the box.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I see that Swansea having a hardcore firm is doing them well tonight.

I remember watching 'Footballs Hardest Away Days' with thier 'firm' on. My god, what a bunch of assholes. Come on Waterloovile!


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Shame the Hammers game is on but I guess they need to bring in viewers and the Swansea game isn't exactly high profile is it?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Putting City/West Ham on was always an idiotic choice.




The same game is on Sky on Sunday. What has this world come to.

Castillo looks like he's out for the season then.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Shame the Hammers game is on but I guess they need to bring in viewers and the Swansea game isn't exactly high profile is it?


Roughly how many times have you been dropped on your head?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bradley isnt human, no one and I mean no one can make predictions like good ol' Bradders.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I continue to question Sky more so this season than ever before, the game selection has been really really bad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well that was a shit half from what I saw, glad im watching GSS, so much better. 

Sky's selection is getting really poor.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Liverpool vs H&W is gonna be one of the worst matches in history.

Liverpool could play their reserves and still win, its gonna be a joke.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True, I'm happy they'll get a big game though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It'd be funny, and it'd be awesome to see some of the people I have seen live in person in Bognor Regis too, at Anfield :lmao 

They won't win though, 3-2.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I said they'd end up losing.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Uriah Rennie is the worst referee ever.

Emre got a straight red, for what was deservedly warranted, but how about the same challenge, with two feet five minutes earlier?

Think I'm gonna have to go to the leisure centre he owns down the road from me and have a word. Clearly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He is awful. Can;t remember what Liverpool match he had recently, think it was City, and he was woeful. Got everything wrong, and left all his red cards in the dressing room that City players should have got. And gave free kicks for nothing tackles all game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote the announcer at City: "Thanks for your fantastic support".

Attendance: 27,000


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

:lmao

Also, 4-2 Havant, and they;ve just missed a sitter, and Swansea hit the bar. Match of the year? :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, Sheff Wed took 7 thousand last year, and the ground was next to empty minus our end.

So much for two thirds of Manchester being blue.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City/West Ham better go to Penalties, at least give us something worth watching.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jinx

1-0 City, boring. 

4-0 Newcastle, oyes, the Keegan effect.

EDIT - GET IN! THEY DID IT! HAVANT VS LIVERPOOL AT ANFIELD. OMFG I MARKED :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad I wasn't watching the game, shitty shitty shitty Big Brother ftw.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Petrov was still a beast, but apart from him the game was somewhat of a non-event.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Was pleased with the result, shame about Emre's sending off. It should never have been a red. But who cares nothing can dampen this day for me.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

The second half to the City/West Ham game was alright. At least it was better than the first, it actually had some action in the second, plus a goal.

I'm glad that Hereford made it to the next round, just hope that they can now beat Cardiff at home and advance further into the competition.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Cannot believe Havant made it, they will fancy their chances at Anfield given the pressure on Rafa. :side:

Pleased I didn't watch the City game, I knew it'd be a boring game.
Petrov was great, again, he has to be up their with the 'signing of the season', his deliveries from setpieces are amazing & his so consistent.

Also, I heard it's looking more likely that Almunia can play for England, I really hope he doesn't.
Foreign Manager, foreign backroom staff, & a foreign goalkeeper? No thanks.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol if Almunia plays for England I'll laugh my arse off..seriously why?..It'd be priceless tbh..Ireland like to use the granny rule but this'd be taking the piss altogether.
King Kev had a happy return at St.James's,4-1 to the toon..guess they'll see lots of goals up there now..at which end though?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Well done Hereford United tonight, Tranmere dominated us but we held firm and took our chance when we had it, we truly are playing so awesome this season-Its about time the country's press started showing us the respect we deserve.

btw just like to comment on how shitty the tranmere fans were, my mate was walking to the game texting his gf and a Tranmere fan just came up and punched him and broke his nose and then when they lost they tried to wreck the ground. So glad we beat them bunch of losers

We've lost 1 game in 18 now-how many other teams in the country can say that?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

^Walsall.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Damnit. Van Persie has a thigh injury.

What an awful season to have nagging injuries like RVP has had. We could really use him. But at least Eduardo is looking in-form.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I was atcually interested in seeing how he did this season, as he was in good form towards the end of last season.

& yeah, luckily Eduardo is looking good, otherwise you'd only have Adebayor as a Striker, but so far when you've played 1 upfront, it's worked well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

On the Man Utd site news is Saha, Hargreaves and Pique are all back for the game with Reading and that Neville could be fit to travel with the team to Saudi on Monday. Scholes might be fit again for our FA Cup match with Tottenham.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> _*Manchester United expect Paul Scholes to be given the green light to resume full training next Thursday.*_
> 
> The former England international midfielder has missed the last three months of action after undergoing a knee operation at the end of October.
> 
> ...


He'll be a useful squad player. :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Quite true. Don't see Scholes as a regular nowdays. Same would go for Neville if you had another RB except for Brown.

On another note, a bit dissapointed te Keegan unveiling is not on the pitch with the fans. Would have been a special thing to see either now, before the game tommorow, or against Stoke. Still, be interesting to watch what he says. I have a feeling he will be a huge success there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Scholes will go straight back into the team I expect, just hope it's not a mistake, it shouldn't be.

But the team hasn't really struggled without him.....


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Does this spell the end for Super Anderson???


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect he'll go back into the background just like what happened to Nani at the start of the season, it's harsh on Anderson, but it won't do him any harm.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah considering Scholes won't be around for much longer, this might even be his last season where he is seen as a first choice by Fergie.

Perhaps...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pretty much correct my old mucker. You have not struggled. The old addage 'don't fix what is not broke' comes into mind. Anderson has been pretty immense. Why change things around just to accomdate Scholes, even if it is his final year or so? No real logic when chasing the Premiership. You surely want players that are performing at thier best and that is Anderson at the moment, not Scholes.

[/ramble]


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Good to see Scholes returning soon, I just hope Anderson still features often.

I atcually think Scholes will come back into the team, just like Giggs did when he was injured for a little while at the start of the season.
Hargreaves is back now also, after a 'rib' injury, hopefully he stays fit.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Thought the Keegan Press conference was intresting, looks like Shearer will be back at the toon and liked his comment about people in the south, nice to see some class war being bought back into football

Also good to hear Owen is on his good side, looking forward to what he produces at Newcastle


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Scholesy has to go straight back into the team. He's still the best midfielder in England as far as I'm concerned. Nobody can control a game like him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh I'd take a hand full over him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Some midfielders are better at taking the game by the scruff of the neck (Gerrard), some are better at breaking up play (Mascherano) some will get more goals now (Fabregas and Lampard) but nobody can control a game from start to finish like Scholes.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ True but will he be the same, he was stellar for us last season but let's not forget he's 33 now and has never been one to run around all game.

Still, hopefully he's still got enough in the tank for the rest of the season. Alongside Hargreaves, Carrick and even Anderson, he's got quality cover.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think Scholes will ever lose his creativity & passing, if it was someone like Ronaldo who got an injury and was out for a few months, then you could question whether he'd be the same straight away, as he does alot more than recieve the ball and split open the defence with a pass.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've never really fancied Scholes as a truly exceptional player. Perhaps one of the best at what he does, but he's never had a complete game, particularly noticeable in his tackling ability or lack there of. He works wonderfully in Man Utd though, and I wouldn't think he'd have the same influence in any other side. Still a legend of the Premier League and I can't deny him that. Something I don't credit a lot of players as (Fowler :side

Also, what's everyone's opinions regarding the Keegan appointment at Newcastle. I don't think he'll bring trophies to Tyneside like many are expecting for some reason, but he'll do well enough, imo. He's always been a good manager, and even though he's been out of the game for a while now, and lost the plot a bit at City, he's still experienced charismatic, and great at recovering sinking ships. He'll do well enough, perhaps content for European spots, but not trophies.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He'll give them some hope, but I still can't see this Newcastle squad doing much this season. Some major overhauls in defense have to happen, like ridding Cacapa and Rozenhal imo, they've been poor. Steve Taylor has been their only solid back this season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Novus Destiny said:


> I've never really fancied Scholes as a truly exceptional player. Perhaps one of the best at what he does, but he's never had a complete game, particularly noticeable in his tackling ability or lack there of. He works wonderfully in Man Utd though, and I wouldn't think he'd have the same influence in any other side. Still a legend of the Premier League and I can't deny him that. Something I don't credit a lot of players as (Fowler :side


It surprises me that you don't rate Scholes that highly, as I thought he'd be the sort of player you would appreciate and enjoy to watch. He is the most technically gifted footballer to come out of England since Gazza, but has done so much more with his ability. Tackling isn't Scholesy's job and is his only weakness, sure he gets stuck in, and then gets the inevitable yellow card every other game, but there is no-one with a better passing range in the Premiership, if not the world than him. And unlike Gerrard he knows how to control the tempo of a game, he knows when the time is right to slow it down and be patient, but he also has the ability to pick the killer ball and bring a team forward. In his prime he was one of the most prolific midfielders in european football, but since he has sucha good footballing brain he has been able to adapt his game to be more of a deep-lying playmaker in the last season and a bit.

There are still very few people I would rather have strike a ball at goal from outside the box than him aswell. In my opinion he's right there with Keane and Vieira as the best Premier League midfielders and a true world great.



Novus Destiny said:


> Also, what's everyone's opinions regarding the Keegan appointment at Newcastle. I don't think he'll bring trophies to Tyneside like many are expecting for some reason, but he'll do well enough, imo. He's always been a good manager, and even though he's been out of the game for a while now, and lost the plot a bit at City, he's still experienced charismatic, and great at recovering sinking ships. He'll do well enough, perhaps content for European spots, but not trophies.


I expect the best that he will do will qualify for the UEFA Cup, in his three years at Newcastle. If he lasts three years.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

High expectations at Newcastle, but they won' do anything different, they'll finish around 9th/midtable, they may do better now Keegan is there though.
But seriously, need to stop thinking they can qualify for the Champions league by just bringing in a different manager, it's pretty silly.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They'll need Keegan to bring in some decent players before they start doing better.

As much as it pains me, they can do better than Alan Smith.


Reading today, 3-1 to us I think. I think Rooney will have a blinder today.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Well his definetly due a goal, Reading isn't really the easiest place to go but Im hopeful we'll get a result.

Edit.

Sorry to disapoint Enigma;



> Kevin Keegan has confirmed that Michael Owen will take the captain's armband in his first game back as Newcastle boss.
> 
> 
> The Magpies face Bolton in Saturday's late kick-off in the Premier League and all eyes will be on Keegan and his return to management.


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_3060222,00.html


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

As good as Reading's home form is, they still usually lose to the top teams such as Arsenal, Tottenham and Chelsea. Few teams have much trouble scoring there as they have a rather awful defence, which is even worse now that Sonko and Bikey are off at the ANC, so United should have any trouble bulging the net. I feel 3-0 is the likely result, although I suppose Reading could nick a goal as they usually do and did against Arsenal.

Also, how many times will it take for someone to finally get it right at Newcaslte and make Shay Given the captain? If not him at least give it to Taylor. I don't think Owen has the character to be captain of a club like Newcastle tbh. I also don't like seeing strikers as captains either, including Thierry Henry. I wanted Sol Campbell to be the captain after Vieira left.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7197675.stm

Not sure what to think. Things have become a farce though, I would welcome a change if Rafa got money and actually got backing from the board.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Owen as captain = ratings. Hopefully he gets a goal today. He isn't the best choice for Captain, but I think it's a nice gesture from Keegan, seeing how the two haven't got on in the past. Center backs are always the best captains, so it should be Taylor, or Given. 

I think Keegan will do a good enough job, but let's not forget he never actually won anything when he was in charge before, and that was with players like Ginola, Tino Asprilla, Ferdinand and Beardsley. He has a lesser team to work with now and he'll struggle to win much, He'll have them play some good football though, and their win rate will improve. UEFA Cup next year sounds reasonable.

As for DIC, they are loaded and have real money, not bank loans. I think we'd be far better off if they took over. The Americans are worrying me to the point we could go into administration because of all their debt. They have no money at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should win today, although a horrible 1-1 draw again wouldn't shock me, although it would be pathetic and very disappointing.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Taylor should definetly be captain, his a born leader. :side:
Owen shouldn't be captain, but like ^said, they havn't got on well in the past, so it's nice to make him captain for this game to show Keegan is giving him the support.

I am thinking 1-1 sadly, as much as it kills me to say it.
I'm hoping Rooney fires today, his due a goal & todays game would be the perfect day to get on the scoresheet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as Ronny keeps scoring, it's alll good.


But seriously I don't want us to drop points, but I've just got that feeling about today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Owen as captain is brilliant.

Also I hope to god we sell. These owners could potentially turn us into a Leeds like team whilst Dubai could turn us into Chelsea :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So the yanks aren't popular anymore then, things sure have changed quickly. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I still like Gillett, he never seems to do much wrong. It's Hicks, but I don't seem him alone going away, so they should both just go...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How long have they been there, a year?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ste, I found a game you'll enjoy.

http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/sackhimorsavehim/play.php


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That game is legendary 

The thing with the owners is although I want a new manager and that, they shouldn't have gone around the way of getting a new one in the way they did. It was made hard for Rafa to manage well with all of the speculation so aswell as Rafa I blame the owenrs for our recent form.

And the face they lie about money and are dodgy it has been found out recently.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> The thing with the owners is although I want a new manager and that, they shouldn't have gone around the way of getting a new one in the way they did.


Especially not an uncommitted inexperienced manager like Klinsmann. They should try and get Shaka Hislop, imo. That guy is a legend.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The lack of Super Anderson in the squad today makes me sad.

For some reason I can see us slipping up today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why no Anderson?

o well, you'll win anyway.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Why no Anderson?
> 
> o well, you'll win anyway.


Being rested presumably.

Hope so.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm just hoping Reading come & atcually play football, & not just stick men behind the ball, but that shouldn't be an excuse if we do get a draw, or lose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hargreaves/Carrick was fucking horrible against BOLTON.

I said I could see us dropping points.....

They'll play man for man and it'll be a horrible game.

ono.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

After seeing the Reading team, we should really beat them. They have gone 433/451.

VDS, Brown, Vida, Rio, Evra, Ronny, Carrick, Hargreaves, Park, Rooney, Tevez.

Subs - Koooshak, Giggsy, Nani, Fletch, O'Shea.

Thats the squad.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Or it could be completely opposite, with Rooney getting a hat trick.
Who knows. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True, but you never know. :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I expected a team something like that, would of preferred Anderson in the squad, but it really shouldn't matter.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wtf at Fulham/Arsenal being on Star Sports instead of Utd, very lame.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ It's a very intense London Derby :side:

Hopefully Arsenal can continue the 100% record we have so far this season against London opposition. 7 out of 7 so far in London derbies is quite exceptional.

-------------Almunia

Sagna - Senderos - Gallas - Clichy

Hleb - Fabregas - Flamini - Rosicky

--------Eduardo - Adebayor

Familiar look about it. Should do the job against Fulham. Adebayor may have a good one as Fulham lack physicality at the back, which he may exploit.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought they might of put it on instead of the Utd game for the long awaited debut of Marlon King.

Yeah I see Arsenal winning, 0-3 maybe, can't see Fulham scoring.


----------



## lord zordrak (May 1, 2005)

waaaay 1-0 to derby does anyone think they can win this time


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No. 

I've never heard of the guy who scored for them....


----------



## lord zordrak (May 1, 2005)

he is a welsh youngster


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Novus Destiny said:


> Also, what's everyone's opinions regarding the Keegan appointment at Newcastle. I don't think he'll bring trophies to Tyneside like many are expecting for some reason, but he'll do well enough, imo. He's always been a good manager, and even though he's been out of the game for a while now, and lost the plot a bit at City, he's still experienced charismatic, and great at recovering sinking ships. He'll do well enough, perhaps content for European spots, but not trophies.


Personally i think it'll go one of two ways..either he'll bring sucess to the toon,i.e. FA cup ,carling cup next season..UEFA cup qualification,or it'll be a complete disaster..there'll be a honeymoon period but eventually they'll be back to square one and keegan will resign when it gets too much..still ya never know
I think he's made an ok chice for captain in Owen..but ill he be ever fit?I usually prefer a centre-half or Midfielder for captain though.
I expect Derby to lose too,still maybe they can hold on


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well done everyone who was saying Rooney was going to have a great game, nice job jinxing it.









Lots of chances early on, but the finishing was lacking.

I can see us getting caught on the break, I'm a little worried, but hopefully Fergie sorts them out during halftime.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Meh, I said he could get on the scoresheet seeing he hasn't scored for a few games, theres still time.
But like you said theres always the risk of us getting caught when trying to get the goal.

I just hope we come out and get an early goal to settle us down, otherwise it could be disapointing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Good show against Fulham so far. We're not dominating proceedings, but we're getting the ball up and playing with a bit more tempo than usual. Fabregas isn't near his best and is getting a bit boxed out my Fulham's three in the centre but we're getting joy down the wings, as Fulham are getting out numbers as their advanced wingers can't tack back fast enough to cope with Clichy and Sagna. Just as I suspected, Ade is all dominant in the air, and has nodded in two crosses for our goals, which is very refreshing as their haven't been too many of those down the years at Arsenal.

It looks like the Beck effect is taking place as Clichy has put in two great balls in. The defence is keeping a nice line and even though Fulham are doing well in the centre of the park, they don't have enough men forward to punish us. Eduardo has been wank and Fabregas ordinary (wank by his standards), but otherwise everyone is doing well.

EDIT - Get in! Bullard is on. If anyone scores against us, I hope it's him :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bullard is a legend, and thus should leave Fulham, they are surely going down. 

United will win, 5 goals from Rooney and an own goal from Lita (amazingly got a start and played well. SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN HE PLAYS, COPPELL?! EH? EH? :side


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Senderos took an elbow right in the nose from Dempsey. All over the pitch was blood, blood, blood, blood, and bits of sick.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Senderos bleeds easy. He bled in the world cup when he scored for Switzerland. Think his head hit another player's, but it cut him open quite badly.

Edit - There you go, Rooney scores. Game over. Only 4 more goals for him to get and an OG from Lita :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh fuck off the scum are winning


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Get in Rooney.
Fuck off Chelsea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lol @ Shitzarro. He only scores against Birmingham...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Relieved we've won that, it was really looking like we'd draw it, after failing to take a few chances.
I knew it'd be a close game, very pleased we manage to get the win though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should have won it by about 10 goals, but at least we got the win in the end, glad Rooney got a goal, and Ronny netted in the end.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL at United on the counter attack. I was gutted that Ronny eventually scored. All his selfish misses were very entertaining. Also, after Ade got his second, I was thinking he may inch closer in the race to the golden boot.

Also, I marked for Dempsey's rugby tackle on Hleb. That's the only way to stop him tbh. If Hleb wasn't MOTM, he was at least second. Unbelievably good player. If he doesn't get shortlisted for PFA player of the year, I'll be quite annoyed. He, Ashley Young, and Ronaldo are the top candidates right now I feel.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

COME ON YOU SPURS! 
Nice 2-0 win. Keano with his 100th, NEXT ARSENAL! To make it 5 home wins on the bounce.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm glad Keano got the goal today. I would have been gutted if he scored the goal against Arsenal. Well, I just have a wee feeling that Spurs are off to Wembley. There's no way Arsenal's reserves will get a result against Spurs in rampart form at White Hart Lane. It's been a good run from our youngsters anyway. Getting to the final two years running would be too much to ask.

Everton v Spurs Final FTW.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

King Kev has picked Ameobi in his first game, how strange.... 

Oh well, hope Newcastle win.

Now I'm confused. Kev has an odd team out. 2 LM's. and 3 CB's. What the hell formation is he playing? 

Given

Carr - Cacapa - Taylor - Enrique

Rozenhal

Milner ----------------N'Zogbia

Duff - Owen - Ameobi​
 A fucked up 4-3-3. Strange. 
I marked for the amazing reaction he got though. What a man.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Duff's on the left, Milner on the right, and Zoggers is playing somewhat in the centre, but he looks as though he's been given the freedom of the field.

Great to see Troisi on the bench too. Hopefully he'll debut and perhaps cap it off with a goal. I can't see Ameobi seeing out the whole 90 minutes so it could happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Kev rules, but it's not exactly the dream game people were hoping for. :sad:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Pizzaro rescued us today..he likes scoring against B'ham(or i it he's crap and can't score against anyone else:side
Good wins for Arsenal and United as expected,and keane gets his 00th for spurse...pity he can't play well for Ireland..he's fucking useless in a green jersey recently.

^^Lol no Bolton as a first games isn't great alright
Newcastle still been held..looks like the Keegan effect hasn't worked thus far.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Shit from Newcastle really


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I knew it would be disappointing, but not this bad.

Hopefully Newcastle can nick it......


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

This is so dead. It will finish 0-0. Really awful, poor Kev, he can;t work any magic with these jobbers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's the thing really, he needs some magic on the pitch, back in the day he had quality players to work with, not now....


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ya I know..still thought they might put on an impresive performance ..or at least a good win against Bolton..bring back Asprilla I say..
Seriously few mins left ya never know.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If only he had Albert, Ginola, Super Les, Beardsley, Shearer and Asprilla on the bench :side: 

All but over now, 0-0, dissapointing.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

0-0..when are the Keegan out chants gonna start Joking but he needs a few signings in January if they want a top-half finish...still reckon the Keegan factor may attract players


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Novus Destiny said:


> Duff's on the left, Milner on the right, and Zoggers is playing somewhat in the centre, but he looks as though he's been given the freedom of the field.
> 
> Great to see Troisi on the bench too. Hopefully he'll debut and perhaps cap it off with a goal. I can't see Ameobi seeing out the whole 90 minutes so it could happen.


I think he played a few years back in the UEFA Cup.

Overall it's obviously a disapointment we didn't win but it was nice to see a new Steven Carr playing. Rozenhahl actually played better than I thought he would but he needs to be a bit tougher in the position he played. It's a better result than the four defeats we've had in a row and the performance was slightly better than under Fat Sam so thumbs up first game.

The next 10 days will be a challenge so hopefully we'll get two or three good players in for the Arsenal double.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's pretty obvious Newcastle need better players.

There is absolutely no creativity in that team, he needs to bring in players, quick.

They need a central midfielder that can give good enough service to the strikers, they havn't really got that, especially if they don't play Emre.
But yeah, at least you didn't lose.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

It's more important that we get a defensive midfielder than an offensive one because Milner, Duff, N'zogbia, Emre and Lua Lua can all create going foreward.

On a side note the referee had a shocking game today. So picky with every decision.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I hated the ref for me seemed to be abit biased towards Bolton. Also for me half of the match was watching Bolton players cleaning the ball get prepared to take a throw in, so annoying and frustrating. I hope that Kev can see Emre is quite clearly better than Smith and plays him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Good entertaining game before, glad Reading decided to come at us.

Glad Rooney and Ronaldo scored, they both worked there bollocks to no effect before the goals.

And LOL at Newcastle, they played better under Sam.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

In all fairness to Newcastle, they had no recognized CM's available, and only one good striker who was fit. Not an excuse for how lucklustre they were, but still....

I marked for Robbie Keane celebrating his 100th goal for Spurs with his old Cartwheel Celebration. Nice touch.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lol @ boro's inabillity to score..they could have 5..and really should have on easily,Blackburn lucky to get a point IMO.Tuncay had miss of the day..I would have put it in:side:
Sunderlands defending was pretty poor today.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Newcastle should look better when all the other names come back, Keegan also needs some time to work with what he's got, which isnt a lot, so he will have to work with them in order to get some results.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

New deals no replacement for old values

Jan 19 2008 by Dominic King, Liverpool Echo


> BILL KENWRIGHT held a secret meeting with Slaven Bilic to line him up as the next manager of Everton Football Club.
> 
> Everton’s chairman insisted the talks would not have resulted in the immediate dismissal of David Moyes and that Bilic, Croatia’s outstanding young coach and former Blues defender, was only an “insurance policy” in case “communication problems” spiralled out of control.
> 
> ...


http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/ever...o-replacement-for-old-values-100252-20368037/

Great read.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Can someone tell me if McBride is still on Fulham or retired. Stupid America only ever shows BS MLS matches, and acts like Beckham out of his prime is a soccer god.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Can someone tell me if McBride is still on Fulham or retired. Stupid America only ever shows BS MLS matches, and acts like Beckham out of his prime is a soccer god.


He still plays for Fulham. He dislocated his knee cap back in August. I think he's back in training now ready for a February return.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That article is true, very true indeed. 


You can buy class in terms of players, but not in terms of having principles, but that's just how football is now, it's a shame. 

McBride should be back soon, his recovery is apprently going better than expected.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Fulham are going down anyway in my opinion, but yeah, having McBride back will be a bonus for them.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Here, is there a League for this forum on Fantasy Premier League? Or if there isnt will I set up one for a bit of fun?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

David said:


> He still plays for Fulham. He dislocated his knee cap back in August. I think he's back in training now ready for a February return.


Awesome. I loved it when He played for the Columbus Crew. One of my favorite American players. Too bad being a good American player puts you about at a billionth in the world.

I needta buy Fifa 08. I have 07, and played for seasons after trading for Ronaldinho to feed the ball to McBride.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Here, is there a League for this forum on Fantasy Premier League? Or if there isnt will I set up one for a bit of fun?


Yeah, there was one set up at the beginning of the season, but I cant find the thread / post all the info was put in.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ManUtd.com said:


> Wayne Rooney revealed his frustration at the Dubious Goals Committee’s recent decision not to credit him with the opener in the 2-2 draw at Arsenal in November.
> 
> “I don’t know who gives and doesn’t give these goals,” he said. “*Over the last three years, (Chelsea midfielder) Frank Lampard has had about 50 deflected goals and never had one took off him.*
> 
> “I’ve had one deflected goal and had it took off me, so maybe they need to look at the game a bit closer.



:lmao




> *Queiroz: No need to strengthen*
> 
> Assistant manager Carlos Queiroz is confident Manchester United can retain the Premier League title without strengthening this month.
> 
> ...


Not much of an article, but interesting to note that United felt that Saha is better than signing Anelka. 

Scholesy's back for the FA Cup, good news.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao That Rooney quote is fucking gold! :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's funny because it's true.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Key words, Saha was picked 'a couple of years ago' ahead of Nic. Saha injuries himself standing up these days, whereas Anelka is very much an in form player this season. Benzema should be ahead of both in upcoming games IMO, along with Henry. 

The Rooney quote is totally true. His shot was on target anyway. And I've never seen a Lampard deflection taken away from him, even the really weird ones that aren't going in till they get a touch. 

Hyypia was credited with an OG against Besiktas too, despite only getting a slight touch on the ball as it was heading in anyway. Then he had a header, on target again, given as a defender OG because he had got a touch. Despite the fact if he hadn't been there it was going in anyway. 

Stupid Goals Comitee and their bias against Sami........

and Rooney I suppose.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

THE PEOPLES CLUB could go above us today, which is rather tragic although we do have games in hand.

I didn't bother reading that article, but is Kenwright trying to get a new manager instead of Moyes, if so :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No, it's meant to be an ironic comparison to the way G=+H approached Klinsman. Moyes is safe.

How do you get A*'s ::



> Nicolas Anelka has revealed his dismay at not signing for Liverpool on a permanent basis and admits the Reds’ result is the first one he looks for on a Saturday night.
> The France international, who recently made a multi-million pound move to Chelsea form Bolton Wanderers, scored five goals during a loan spell at Anfield back in the 2001/02 season.
> 
> But despite a number of impressive displays from the forward, boss Gerard Houllier opted not to take up an option to sign him permanently and Anelka moved to Manchester City instead.
> ...


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Could never work out why they didn't sign Anelka, was funny the season after though when he won the game at Anfield for City.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

They signed Diouf instead :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Why, Why, Why is this game on Sky?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sky tend to show Blackburn nearly every week on Super Sunday, instead we get a break from that and get.....Wigan. Sweet


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It's win win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Horrible season for Sky matches really, never can I remember such a horrible selection of games as we've had this year.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Oh Titus.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lovely stuff from Bramble. I feel so sorry for him 

The American owners need to officialy fuck off, now. 

We bought Skrtel for 6.5 million. Any sane person would believe that means we did actually have some money. But now it's become apparent we have to finance that purchase by selling Sissoko. But Juventus no longer want him, so we're basically desperately searching to give him away for 7 million, it looks like we could sell to Valencia. But we'd be making 3m less than we want for him, and because 6.5m of that money finances the Skrtel deal, we're only actually getting 500,000 pounds. Which can't buy anyone. 

Essentially our owners have no money at all, not even 6.5m between them, can only buy big players by selling other players, and all their money that they use to buy clubs and stadiums is bank loans from the royal bank of scotland. 

Stupid Yank tossers 

Edit - Wigan are tits. The bitters are going above us  Lescott the goal machine.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Anything over 3M you get for Sissoko should be considered a bonus.

It's a shame as Wigan were actually having the better of the match before that error by Bramble. I didn't actually see the goal as it was scored, but when I returned and heard the commentator describe the goal as 'gift wrapped', I immediately knew it was the work of one Titus Bramble.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol Titus Bramble really is something speacial


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

bramble is horrible defender wigan were dominating game before that goal went in and then lescott another well everton are winning this one i think


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-1, Wigan have got back in it. Not sure who they're giving that goal to, really scrappy though. 

C'mon Wigan.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Brambles mistake that led to Johnson's goal was woeful.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I feel sorry for him, I'm just glad Newcastle got rid. Yet they're still not better off without him.....


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I can't believe a player such as him scored against us at Anfield


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

With a quality finish as well. :side:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

True :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What made the situation even funnier is that the commentator hyped him up earlier suggesting that Bruce had sorted out his concentration problems and that he's now a 'gem'.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

ono, the bitters are above us. 

They've played two more games though, I desperately want that game in hand out of the way. 

Bramble is on a mission to thwart us this season.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

He's a "turd".


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

You say you cant see some matches from TV? In Finland we can see Saturdays 5 matches live and all the Sundays matches.

And I Agree with Bramble. It's not one or two years he has been bad, he's been bad all his career and I dont get it why he is in PL team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's because he has 'potential' :side:



> In Finland we can see Saturdays 5 matches live and all the Sundays matches.


Same here in Australia. Although US and Canada get by far the best coverage. With ESPN and Fox Soccer, there's hardly a meaningful match that they won't see.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Such a joke the country where the sport matters most has the worst coverage and a place where thye don't care like America has the best.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

We never get to see a 3 o'clock kick off on a Saturday live.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DgGMGI6GYFs

I LOL'd, and those aren't even his worst calamities.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The reasons why we have the worst coverage is more than obvious, but doesn't stop it from being very annoying.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

International | England
Dubai already offers 430 million by Liverpool
Hicks and Gillet answered in the next few hours

G. G. Balagué | 20/01/2008 - AS

The difficulties that George Gillet and Tom Hicks are being found to finance Liverpool have triggered the interest of the royal family of Dubai, through its financial arm, the company Dubai International Capital (DIC), and have submitted an offer of 430 million euros to the owners of Liverpool. Gillet and Hicks must answer in the next 24 hours. Money does not seem to be a big problem for DIC, because it would be a 'small' investment within the fortune that handle over 400,000 million euros in its possession.

Owners Americans have been affected by the fall in the dollar and its total disregard of European football. The rate of expenditure of the club is so high that, to continue this pace, consider that in two years Liverpool would be bankrupt. Nor does it help that both understand the future of Liverpool differently: while Gillet wanted to buy a club for years and understands the sensitivities of a better team and a very special fondness, Hicks would be willing to put all debt to the club, build a new stadium and medium term to sell to the highest bidder. It was Hicks admitted that the talks with Klinsmann with the aim of diverting attention.

Hicks and Gillet must pay to the Royal Bank of Scotland debt over 250 million they have with the bank before the end of February. But the suspicion is that they will not be able to refinance the debt to include the cost of a new stadium and the payment of transfer of footballers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd love to see Liverpool do a Leeds.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I'd love to see Liverpool do a Leeds.


For some reason I don't think your the only one who would love that. 

It could happen. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We'd make the owners piss off and get new ones in before that happened I would think/hope.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd love Manchester United to be wiped out the map :side:

We could well do a Leeds. Only good thing about that is that only the real fans would stick and all those who piss me off would fuck off. It would be horrible though and it could well happen.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^ehike true it'd be a bit of a disaster not to qualify for the CL this season..which is how leeds started..I still think liverpool will qualify but ya never know


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

SAVE_US/DIC


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Brilliant finish. An early goal is just what this game needed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I <3 Carlton. 

I don't <3 the ugly Americans.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Oh Dunney.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Terrible defending, any money on a 1-1 finish?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-1 now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If we don't qualify for the Champions League and those tits don't sell we are so fucked.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hopefully they accept the DIC bid.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They're tits, so they won't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sadly you'll be fine.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

This American owner shit is great.

I remember when all the Liverpool fans were wanking over them saying there the best thing to happen to Liverpool.

Its pretty obvious our owners can spend as much as Fergie wants too, and Liverpools cant spend anything.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> _*Liverpool co-owner Tom Hicks has insisted he has no intention of accepting an offer for his stake in the Anfield giants.*_
> 
> Reports over the weekend had suggested Dubai International Capital was preparing to launch a £500million bid to buy the club and that an offer was in the process of being made to American co-owners Hicks and George Gillett.
> 
> ...


Kewl!


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

ONO..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He said that a couple of days ago. 

DIC apparently have launched a bid. 

He wouldn't just come out and say he is going to sell. 

MUF, we don't even want the American owners, comparing them to yours is meaningless, you clearly love yours, despite all the protests over them. So now, whilst you wank over them, think back to when they arrived, yeah, they were showered with love and praise right? All fans make misjudgements of character. 

NOT FOR [email protected]:[email protected]!:!!:!:!:!!:!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When you want some faceless Dubai corp to take over your club, you know you're desperate. 

:sad::side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They're very, very rich tho. 

And we were originally going to let them buy us, but that warped idiot Hicks joined in with Gillett's bid, and they ended up getting the club instead.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

On the face of it though, it looked like a better deal at the time. Those big corps are scary business.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They are, but the thing is right now they don't have any big ideas like the americans. The Americans waffled on about doing the best for us, media hogs. DIC would probably just be funding, and not much more.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's what you want really, that's what is seemingly happening with the Glazers.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Can I make the point I am convinced the scarf in jobber Ben's avatar is mine :side:

Also bullshit to them not accepting the Dubai tits.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I should buy Liverpool and give the fan's what they all dream off... A team of Dirk Kuyts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And a few Momo's thrown in as well.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

And The Great Khali as manager.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Big Daddy V 

If I could I would buy Liverpool and do a Mike Ashley and go all away games with fans and in general be a tit.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope this whole thing is sorted out soon.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The Glazers are ****s, but they've almost removed the debt and spent over 70 million since they bought us.

And despite all reports ticket prices havent went up that much. The biggest increase has been £4 a game, and thats in the south stand.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If your a season ticket holder, don't you automatically get autocup at OT?

And if you can't afford it, you get your season ticket taken off you


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah you do get charged but thats meant to be changing from next season.

I dont mind anyway, ive been charged for the 3 CL games and the Tottenham game next week, and i would of went to them anyway.

And no to the last part.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still hate the Glazers, but when I compare them to the jokers at Liverpool, I feel rather fortunate we haven't got them.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Ste said:


> Big Daddy V
> 
> If I could I would buy Liverpool and do a Mike Ashley and go all away games with fans and in general be a tit.


Speaking of Big Mike, did you see him with his NUFC mug in the match on Saturday? He drank right on cue. They'll be flying off the shelves tomorrow. :agree:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Novus Destiny said:


> It's because he has 'potential' :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in Australia. Although US and Canada get by far the best coverage. With ESPN and Fox Soccer, there's hardly a meaningful match that they won't see.


The middle east is brill aswell we get every Premiership match there is. 

Im dreading the day when we get some clowns at Arsenal hopefully they dont fuck us up


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

its good in the india as well if your supporter of the big four premiership sides specially this season i think i was able watch all the man utd matches this season on my tv expect one on the other if your support other premiership clubs you get very few matches to watch


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Were getting a million quid tonight for playing some random Saudi team. Free flights, hotels aswell.

Should be a joke of a match.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice warmup for the weekend I reckon. We'll start with our strongest lineup so the first half might be fun to watch. Other than that I hope Welbeck gets a chance to prove his worth.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Hopefully we don't pick up any silly injuries.

As for Spurs, I think we'll start a good enough team, more than likely will start Nani, & Anderson may come back in, hopefully.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Moores is meant to have resigned ~


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Where you read that Ste?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Woah is that confirmed then?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

No it hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll mark hard if Danny Welbeck comes on.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

TIA Tom.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WE WANT WELBECK!

I look forward to seeing him getting a run out.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Foster Gillett is meant to have cleared his desk at Anfield too...

The plot thickens...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alan Smith's taking over, or so I've heard from a very reliable source. 


Myself. :side:


But this supposed take-over should be good for you, you need to get those crazy Americans out. The tension between owners and managers is a very negative part of the game, and definately shouldn't be made public.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was close to tears at the end, gutted for the young lad. :sad:

He's better than that though, he's only 17 and he'll be back again, I'm sure.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^

Explain...

Spot on Alex. 

I just hope the Americans realize they can't possibly help the club and are in deep shit themselves, and just get out while they can.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Welbeck put a penatly over the bar in the 90th minute, first game in the senior squad as well.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pretty shit that Wellbeck missed the pen. Wasn't even close in all fairness. He did well when he was on though.

Nani was shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani was rather average, trying tricks that never came off, over and over again. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Welbeck put a penatly over the bar in the 90th minute, first game in the senior squad as well.


Ouch. Nerves I expect. 

What was the final score?

*Reina

Arbs - Carragher - Hyypia - Aurelio

Benayoun - Gerrard - Mascherano - Kewell

Torres - Kuyt​*
Good-ish. I wouldn't have played Aurelio, he could be rusty, and maybe Masch is questioable, Kuyt too. 

Villa have no Barry and Carson (obviously)


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That side should be strong enough at home.

As long as Villa don't exploit your set piece defending which can be shaky.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just saw the United result, good on the Saudi team :side: 

Glad Al Jaber scored on his own testemonial too.

And yes, it's a good side, but Villa will be very tough. I unfortunately see a draw.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Al Jobber :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hopefully Petrov mans up, as Petrov at his best is better than Barry at his best, but Petrov is so rarely at his best it doesn't really matter.

Also, I thought Villa signed Carson permanently


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not yet. 

Wish they would, Reina is class, Itandje looks good, and we have Ginger Martin still around. The 10m we'd get for Carson would be mighty helpful right now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Ref in the Utd game was so funny, so bad, Fergie was laughing away.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I know it was the blokes testimonial and all but the ref took the piss with the pens that he gave him.

Are you actually expecting 10m for Carson?

If you got that it would blow my mind.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's around about how much his asking price is, with add ons I believe, and Villa seem willing to pay, this is a team that bought Marlon Harewood remember....


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

10M, lol.

I can see Villa getting something tonight, Liverpool really need to win though, regardless of many games they have in hand, they're in 6th place. :$

Harewood, what a joke, I really don't know why they bought him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If Gordon is bought by Sunderland for 9, then Carson with his future ahead of him can easily be bought for 10 by Villa.

From The Times Website. 

*



4/12/2007
News: Rumours are circulating that Aston Villa and Liverpool have agreed a 10 million pound deal to make Scott Carson's move to Villa park permanent. Martin O'Neill, the Villa manager, denies that any deal is in place.
Analysis: Either way, Carson will be at Villa until the end of this season, and probably for long after that. Despite his England misfortunes, he's been excellent for Villa this year - as well as for fantasy managers - and no one should think about dropping him yet.

Click to expand...

*And that wasn't that long ago, so we'll still be expecting the same price I feel.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ben Foster's future > Carson's future


Foster should be challenging for the number 1 spot next season, he's back in March this year, so he could get a couple of games maybe before the end of the season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The agreed fee is 8M. You already have the 2M as part of the loan fee. Carson does seem a bit overpriced, imo. Not saying he's a bad player by any means, it's just keepers shouldn't cost that sort of money unless they are genuinely world class.

Also, Foster isn't going to be that good at all, imo. I saw nothing of his 'potential' when he was at Watford.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Also, Foster isn't going to be that good at all, imo. I saw nothing of his 'potential' when he was at Watford.


Are you silly? He practially kept them from having 0 points last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True story.

Well SUPER YOSSI for Pool, saves me having to bother with the second half.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The only think I'd credit Foster as being is a decent shot stopper with good spring in the step. He couldn't organise his defence to save himself, and he was never confident in dealing with crosses, and then there's his distribution :no:

I almost died laughing at suggestions of him being the form keeper of the Premier League last season. If he wasn't loaned from Man Utd, there'd be no such claims.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

He can kick further than all of us together so he's 1-0 genst you in that respect :side:

Also we 1-0 genst Villa


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

1-0 
Can hear some of the chants against the Yanks as well


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kuyt is playing really well. Aurelio isn't particularly. Nice goal by Yossi, showed good reactions and commitment. Gerrard has been better, and Torres is causing problems without having to do alot. 

Excellent atmposphere, really good, Kop was never quiet. 

THEY ONLY CARE ABOUT THE MONEY, THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THE FANS. LIVERPOOL FC, IT'S IN THE WRONG HANDS

Defense has been pretty watertight too, minus the Fabio give aways. 

Pleasing first half, 1-0 is too risky to try and hang onto though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll win 1-0 or 2-0.

Me thinks, but I'm not watching, so it's guess work.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

SHIT.

1-1.


FUCK

2-1.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Beast!!!

2-1. Inabit Rafa.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lmfao :lmao


Bye bye Rafa, hello Alan Smith!!

Both goals from set-pieces, Villa own at them.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Setpieces, again?

I knew if Liverpool defended well enough from Setpieces they'd win, they obviously didn't.

Edit; Oh, supersub. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Draw, still a bad result. Rafa will stay now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought I would be happy with a draw, but that break Villa had, they should have won the game, really annoyed.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Another draw, well done Villa.


> I thought I would be happy with a draw, but that break Villa had, they should have won the game, really annoyed.


Why you annoyed?

Its not like there title contenders.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Liverpool stole that point :side:

Also, unbelievable that Laursen miss judged a header which lead to the final goal, momentous occasion. He's not bulletproof :side:. He did get the assist for Marlon's overhead though, which makes up for it.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Crouch to the rescue.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So? It would still have been funny to see them lose.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Because, Thomas G, he doesn't like Liverpool, like the rest of you. 

Where is luck when you need it. Harewood scores an overhead kick, then Aurelio deflects into his own net. In a game we were playing brilliantly in with the fans finally paying attention and singing. 

Thank god for St Pete. 

Skrtel is a scary looking dude, I was sure he was going to hit someone when they wouldn't give him the ball.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Those Yanks really need to GTFO, I Lol'ed for the Liverpool protest at the start.

Skrtel vs Vidic ,UFC, Id mark.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL at Gabby. He's been in that two on one situation with Reo-Coker three times now this season, and stuffed it up every time. It's a shame it wasn't the Youngster in that situation instead.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Rafa should leave just for playing Kuyt ahead of Crouch, i really don't know why he continues to do it.
Kuyt may do more running or whatever, but he doesn't score. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Skrtel does look like a fucking thug.

Bet he's a gay though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kuyt created our first goal single handedly, but yeah, I get your point. 

Torres needs to play up top with Crouch, and in the future Ryan Babel. 

If Hyypia wasn't so brilliant tonight I'd like to see how Skrtel gets on soon. He looked evil when he whipped that hat off and walked towards the line. Reminds me of the Big Boxer in Rocky. 'If he dies he dies'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LoL at Babel still never starting.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wonder if Mr Jobber, Renegade thinks that Reo-Coker is still 'rubbish' after that performance? MOTM for my money.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LOL @ Nani still never starting. LOL @ the fact Anderson wouldn't start if Scholes was fit. 



He's being eased in, he initially struggled to adapt, he needs time. He's very young and will be used all the time in the future.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Anderson hasn't needed time, which is why his super. 

Babel should definetly start, his one of your players which can make something happen.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If I recall he was dreadful against Sunderland and went off before too long. 

He's had an extended run in the side due to injuries, Babel has had no such chances really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson was coming off an injury though. :side:

Nani doesn't start because Giggs is better. 

And it is kinda funny SUPER A won't be starting once Scholes is back, squad POWER. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking bunch of jokes.

Hyypia did well but as always only two other players show up ~


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Getting rid of Gerrard would do you some good.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tbf, for an extended spell everyone was doing well, some of Mascherano's tackles, Arbeloa's runs and Benayoun's dribbling in that time were exceptional, and the crowd was into it. 

All went wrong when Arbs got injured to the point he had to foul to show he needed to go off, we conceded from that free kick.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Steven Gerrard the gloryhunting babys not yours needs to get dropped for once in his pathetic existance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Does he ever get dropped, or does he have a clause in his contract?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He just sulks, then he plays even worse. 

Damned if you drop him, damned if you don't.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> Kuyt created our first goal single handedly, but yeah, I get your point.
> 
> Torres needs to play up top with Crouch, and in the future Ryan Babel.
> 
> If Hyypia wasn't so brilliant tonight I'd like to see how Skrtel gets on soon. He looked evil when he whipped that hat off and walked towards the line. Reminds me of the Big Boxer in Rocky. *'If he dies he dies'*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jsdYInOJnA

Vidic as a monster > Skrteltleletltel :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Gerrard has been pretty crap this season. I would mark for Alono and Masc. I know they are both holding players but I feel it would work. Alonso can come forward and has a killer pass. As I recall, they played well with eachother a few weeks ago. Can't remember who against however. 

I know it might be a little harsh, but with all the happenings, I am wondering if we should have cashed in on Gerrard in the Summer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How much would Gerrard be worth now, 25mil?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

6mil + Titus Bramble.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Enigma said:


> 6mil + Titus Bramble.


Lol so about 5 million then,cos I'd pay a million if I were Wigan to get rid of Bamble:sad:.
Nah i'd still say Gerrards worth around 20 million..don;t see anyone in Englkand buying him if he were to go though..which is a big if:agree:

Gerrard wasn';t in the game at all from what i saw..tbf I didnt see it all though. Liverpool lucky to get a point in the end.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We were hardly lucky to get a point, we had tons of chances, Villa had 2 and scored both.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool dominated until Villa scored, after that, not so much.

But wow do you need someone to step up and start winning more games for you. I thought you had it with Torres, but one man ain't gonna do it week in and week out for ya.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kuyt was on for the whole game and couldn't score (although he worked alot as usual), and Cruouch comes on for 5 mins and saves the day...hmm


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

^^^
Rafa still wont learn.

And Liverpool did deserve the 3 points imo, but thats football.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

So about Carling cup tonight, Spurs v Arsenal?
Predictions? Mine is 1-0 to spurs so 2-1 total with Keane giving assist for Berbatov to score. Should be a good game.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

yea I reckon spurs will go through too,maybe 2-1 with Keane and berbatov scoring with I dunno maybe eduardo scoring for Arsenal if he plays.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I reckon Arsenal will nick it in extra time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal to do an Arsenal and nick it.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I cant see why everyone is writing off Arsenal based on the first leg, tonight will be a different game with alot different approach and an experienced bench, i predict 2-1 to Arsenal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't see everyone writing them off?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I can't see everyone writing them off?


Check the odds at your local Bookies or just watch Sky Sports news for a while


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah well remember Tottenham always up their game against Arsenal, so this isnt any old Carling Cup Match IMO.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

CyberWaste said:


> Yeah well *remember Tottenham always up their game against Arsenal*, so this isnt any old Carling Cup Match IMO.



that would be why you havnt beaten them in 9 years.......


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tottenham to win easily tonight, 2-0.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Going to watch Bournemouth tonight for the first time in months. Damn work!

Spurs/'Le Arse won't be that good, imo. Just have a feeling. Would much rather see some live Footy and go on a bar crawl afterwards. Much better ratings.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Going to watch Bournemouth tonight for the first time in months. Damn work!
> 
> Spurs/'Le Arse won't be that good, imo. Just have a feeling. Would much rather see some live Footy and go on a bar crawl afterwards. Much better ratings.



Yeah it be a tight game i should imagine, Spurs wont want Arsenal to be let go on abreak and Arsenal will shut up shop from start

Live footy and then pub crawl > ANY game on tv


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao @ the Cena video on SkySports.com.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What video/

Praying for a Tottenham win, my mates Dad is a Spurs fan and wants me and my mate to take him to Wembley on the train.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Cena put on a Spurs shirt and said he was a Spurs supporter. Pretty funny.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

lmao i hope that gets put on youttube i wanna c it


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hope Arsenal win, will make it even harder for Everton to win it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Is there a link for that Cena vid? Im curious :$


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing this Cena video, I told my mate and he doesn't believe me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.skysports.com/video/0,20285,12606_3071586,00.html


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Dont work :sad:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

fuck it the yids have taken the lead


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

That goal was genius.


:side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

who said something about Arsenal winning tonight..............:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

ONO 2-0 SPURS.

Everton best not win tomorrow :sad:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

2-0 now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh they should be 3-0 up, Arsenal coming back and taking it wouldn't shock me, although Spurs really should take it.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Berba should've scored that chance. I was 99% sure he was just gonna place it in the bottom corner but the other 1% got the better of him. 

Watch Arsenal score two injury time goals and them win on penalties.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great game again. Carling Cup > All. 

Glad Spurs are winning, they could se eaily blow this, if only Berbs hadn't scuffed his shot. 

Lovely goal by Bendtner.

OMFG ROBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE KEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

3-0


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Should've made it four. Arsenal's keeper isn't too impressive!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

4-FOOKING-0. 

What mug said this match wouldn't be that good :side: 

GAME OOOOOOOOOVER. 

YIDS ARE GOING TO WEMBLEY


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Is fucking right.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What a fucking joke! And theres 20 minutes left :lmao


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I havent enjoyed a football match for a long time since this game. ***** :side:.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lovely goal. 4-1. Shame Spurs couldn't keep a clean sheet on such a huge night ofr them.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Haha this has been class.

FFS, Derby best beat Wednesday, cba going Hillsborough twice in 3 weeks.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

GLORY GLORY TOTTENHAM 'OTSPUR 

Great match, loved it. 

Derby need to win, Sheffield Wednesday make me sick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How fun was that? :lmao

5-1, and totally deserved. 

Shame Spurs will get brought back to earth on Sunday.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

**** 3/4, fuck it that match was the full *****.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Really want Rovers and Swindon to win aswell, will be an awesome derby.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

COME ON YOU SPURS! 

If we play like that against Man U, we can beat them, no doubt. And dont let any people on this forum who think they know all about football _**Hint Hint, You Know Who You Are**_, say otherwise. Theyre the worst type of fans, know it alls. So happy for Spurs, been a long time fan, thouroughly deserved the win. Keane, Jenas, Lennon and King were Immense. Bring on Man U Sunday, and The final, SPURS FOR TITLE 08-09!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nuts, Bullard missed a penalty, Rovers beat Fulham in the shootout, lawls.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great for Spurs.

Look forward to beating them at the weekend now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Get in, Dirty Wendies are out at the hands of mighty Derby. That is Jewell's first win right?

LMAO, Swindon missed every penalty.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

We're gonna take Arsenal's revenge now... TWICE!!!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

ONO sick game, have to say brilliant to watch. I didn't think Arsenal were out of it until 80 minutes ~


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

KME said:


> Get in, Dirty Wendies are out at the hands of mighty Derby. That is Jewell's first win right?
> 
> LMAO, Swindon missed every penalty.


Why the hate for Wednesday? Curious.

Hammered Derby in the first half, they couldn't get the ball, but we switched off just after half time and it turned scarppy. Two good saves from their keeper in the shootout.

Somewhat glad we lost, we need to sort our league form out, and it means I won't miss a game on saturday when I hit le london for birthday shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That was a real pisser of a result, today. 

Oh well. Can't win all the matches or cups. Happens..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> Why the hate for Wednesday? Curious


Came across some really arrogant Wednesday fans as of late confident you would walk it tonight because of the Derby win. Then went on to say they hate scousers and anyone assosciated with Liverpool.

I don't mind Wednesday, I actually quite like them normally, given the fact I strongly dislike Utd, I just want you to do badly for a while to bring your more arrogant fans back down to earth again. If that makes sense. 

stillwuvu<3


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Going to watch Bournemouth tonight for the first time in months. Damn work!
> 
> Spurs/'Le Arse won't be that good, imo. Just have a feeling. Would much rather see some live Footy and go on a bar crawl afterwards. Much better ratings.


Pretty amazing match, imo. 

Won 4-3, 2 goals in the last 3 minutes.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Pretty amazing match, imo.
> 
> Won 4-3, 2 goals in the last 3 minutes.


Spurs/Arse was better.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I told you all Spurs were going to Wembley :side:

I'm glad I didn't watch the match now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You and Arsene lied to me. You told me Wenger would keep it strictly a young/reserve team this year. 

Sagna and Hleb started, Bendtner is no novice to the first team, neither is Gilberto, and Adebayor, Eduardo and Fabregas were all brought on.  Wenger is a liar and so are you .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Shit. That makes the loss all the more worse. I expected Gilberto and Bendtner to starrt as their regulars in our 'Carling Cup 11', but I'm surprised Wenger included Sagna and Gallas and moreso Hleb.

Well despite practically playing our first team, I can still blame the loss entirely on one person; Armand Traore :side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

CyberWaste said:


> COME ON YOU SPURS!
> 
> If we play like that against Man U, we can beat them, no doubt. And dont let any people on this forum who think they know all about football _**Hint Hint, You Know Who You Are**_, say otherwise. Theyre the worst type of fans, know it alls. So happy for Spurs, been a long time fan, thouroughly deserved the win. Keane, Jenas, Lennon and King were Immense. Bring on Man U Sunday, and The final, SPURS FOR TITLE 08-09!



Love how the yids beat Arsenal's more or less b-squad and then suddenly think they are gonna win the title, keep telling yerself that and you might begin to fool yerself :side:

Dissapointed in Arsenal tonight but its about time Spurs beat their curse and just happy it wasnt at the emirates. After what Arsenal did to them last season and the fact they did they double to them in the league this year perhaps its only fair they get win

Beating them 9 years in a row > losing 5-1


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

T-C said:


> Spurs/Arse was better.


The match I went to was right up there. It had it all, tbh.

I would take watching a 7 goal thriller live than a 6 goal one sided game any day of the week.

Not to mention I actually support the team I went to watch.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fair play, I was just jesting anyway. (great word, i know)


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

The yids have finally beaten us :hb 

Looks like one Spurs fan has already got over excited.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I'll lol when they get brought back down to earth. Prolly by us.

Probably.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tottenham to beat Man U~~!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If only the match was at White Hart Lane. Then it would be a competitive match, but as it's at OT, there will only be one winner.

Also, Spurs best not win the Carling Cup, as I don't want them playing in Europe next season, and taking a UEFA Cup spot from a team looking to qualify via the league position. I remember one year Aston Villa came 6th in the League but didn't qualify for the UEFA Cup because Millwall and Boro got in through the Cups, City got a 'Fair Play ranking' spot, and Newcastle came 5th. Although it was funny hearing David O'Leary whine about it the next season.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^DOL is always whining to be honest..thank gods he won't be next ireland manager but thats another story:side:

Fair play to spurs..still reckon we'll beat them if we can get past everton tongight tbh.Reckon it'll be 0-1 to us tonight with anotyher SWP goal maybe.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ I'll lol when they get brought back down to earth. Prolly by us.
> 
> Probably.


I can count chickens too.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Now i'm really on the fence about the weekend, who do i want to win? The mancs or the yids? :side:

TBH i wud 'love it'(Keegan style) if one thrashed the other


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I'd like there to be a replay and plenty of red cards with Spurs winning the replay.

But unfortunately, neither are likely happen.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol yea that'd be a good result alright..won't happen of course ..


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jesus christ some of the people here, lighten up to fuck. Yes Tottenham beat arsenal 5-1, and we are entitled to celebrate and be happy, but why have you all go to be smart ass ****s and go oh Man U will beat ye, and Your overexcited. Grow up, and more importantly, stop thinking your a real football fan, because they dont act like that. Its called Banter eejits.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure Keane choked against Arsenal a few weeks back.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ And your point is kid? 
Dont hide your depression with having a sad life by insulting others a wrestling forum please.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure you're the only one insulting people, 'kid'. If you're so much better, why are you arguing with the likes of us and wasting your time.

Maybe you should 'lighten up to fuck' as you put it.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

You never answered me. What was your _Pretty sure Keane choked against Arsenal a few weeks back._ comment supposed to mean? Is it because im Irish? God arguments with Armchair football fans suck.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

CyberWaste said:


> ^^ And your point is kid?
> Dont hide your depression with having a sad life by insulting others a wrestling forum please.



If i was a man u fan i be depressed at the thought of having yids coming to our ground, have to spray the pitch with dis-infectant after


2-0 chelsea tonight my prediction


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see Chelsea taking it, unless Everton can get an early goal, like Spurs did last night. But if Chelsea score first the game's over.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pretty sure Keane choked against Arsenal a few weeks back.


I also failed to understand what this was meant to mean....

Tottenham won, deservedly, in style, breakng a 9 year duck and getting to a cup final in the process. They have every right to be delighted. 

I'm fully expecting a Chelsea win tonight, 2-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He red repped me I seem to remember when I said Keane choked against Arsenal a few weeks ago when they played them in the league, CyberWaste got all shirty when I said that. Nothing complex really. 

'Keana had an off day chap, he didnt "choke"'


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh, I remember you mentioning that. 

Odd thing to say though :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What do you expect from me though, I do enjoy the odd bit of randomness.

good live though


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

As someone already said, if Everton score first we got a game, if they dont, we dont.

:side:

2-1 Chelsea im thinking.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Jesus christ some of the people here, lighten up to fuck. Yes Tottenham beat arsenal 5-1, and we are entitled to celebrate and be happy, but why have you all go to be smart ass ****s and go oh Man U will beat ye, and Your overexcited. Grow up, and more importantly, stop thinking your a real football fan, because they dont act like that. Its called Banter eejits.


Most people on here were rejoicing too. No one claimed you were overexcited, merely saying that you've got a toughie next against United. Odd outburst, tbh. Although I'd be a hypocrite if I crucified you for it. Although my random outbursts are much better, it must be said.

Chelsea will beat likely Everton on aggregate. Chelsea are a very hard team to best over 90 minutes. There's too much grit in that squad to not score over the 90, so those hopes of going through 1-0 by Everton is unlikely.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jeff Stelling = Legend.

'Chelsea fans outnumbered by screaming Evertonions'

That is generally what happens against the home team, Jeffery. The only time away fans outnumber home fans is at the Riverside.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jeff is one of the finest human beings on this planet if I'm going to be totally truthful.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LOL at the woman on the Everton PA system telling Chelsea fans to sit down for their own benefit :lmao

Chelsea fans seem up for it for a change...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We'll beat Spurs in the FA Cup, I've got no/very little doubts about that. 


Chelsea to go through tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You know your fans are shit when the Chelsea fans are out singing you by a country mile.

Horrible first half.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope Chelsea win they have been the much better team in my opinion.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Everton are forgetting they have to score. 

Chelsea defensively have been very good, and their fans are inspiring them well. I've never heard so many different Chelsea chants.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh they've done nothing special, same with Everton. Both deserve nothing.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah the Chelsea fans are giving it loads for a change even Makelele got a song!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bizarre really, I've never heard them sing more than 'Chelsea, Chelsea'. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

THERE'S ONLY ONE MAKELELE

True, he's been like a rock, always is when he plays. 

And Chelsea are playing the perfect cup away game, if Everton can't break it down then Chelsea have totally deserved it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

They're probably so grateful his name is on the team sheet rather than Mikel.

I know he's unavailable, but I don't expect half of the Chelsea fans to know that :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate Mikel.

I really do.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Likewise.

I don't suspect many people actually like him. He's the scummiest player of the scummiest club.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I kind of like him, :side: 

Simply for his footballing capbabillities, but for all his talents, he is still a cock.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He's not the brilliant attacking star that he was hyped up to be all those years ago. Although he looks like he's suited to the position he plays. He uses his body very well. Still, he did cost Chelsea 20M.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The *** kills the game, serves Everton right for being shit though...


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Super finish.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MORE CHELSEA CHANTS!

WE ARE THE FAMOUS CFC

WE'RE GOING TO WEMBLEY

CHELSEA CHELSEA

IS THERE NO END TO HOW MANY CHANTS THEY HAVE?!?!?!?!

Shame Cole scored it, but well deserved for Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All he seems to do now, the odd great finish, and then goes back to mincing about.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Decent goal like with a nice ball by Malouda, I'm pleased, won't get abuse for being a Kopite "Gobshite" tomorrow either


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

RICKY CARVALHO chants now  

Chelsea fans were so up for this, and Everton never really were


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very disappointing really, I expected more from Everton and after what I've seen, I'm really wondering why. No one seemed up for it, the players or the fans.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

lol @ Everton getting outsung by Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

tbh any team would have out sung them tonight, they were terrible. But I'll give Chelsea's fans credit, most likely the best I've ever heard them.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ha Bring on the 'spurs in Wembley,gret goal by cole,,thought we'd win 1-0 and we did,Everton didn;t really do enough to try and break us down..,missed Yakubu a lot.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Role Model said:


> tbh any team would have out sung them tonight, they were terrible. But I'll give Chelsea's fans credit, most likely the best I've ever heard them.


Yeah that was the best I've ever seen/heard the Chelsea fans. All my mates were laughing today at how shit there fans are because they sent back something like 1200 tickets to Everton that never got sold but being honest I didn't really hear many Everton chants.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Chelsea fans have been great the last few years at OT. There away support is good in general.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^yep in fairnss all away fans are better..they're the real fans..not the prawn sandwich brigade as Roy Keane would say...
Stamford bridge can be a bot dead cos of all the ..new "fans"


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

^ So you have to travel to every away game to be a real fan?

No you don't, some people have bills to pay so can't afford to travel 'cause they need to work. I haven't been to an away game this season so does that not make me a real fan?

No it just means that I need to pay for me to live not travel England to watch 90mins of footie.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL @ What I've just read.

Everton fans were fucking superb, confirmed why I think there the 2nd best in the country :side:

Chelsea bought 200 fans, absolutely fucking pathetic.

Also OK game, atmosphere made up for it.

Never been near so many scum of the earth.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste, Everton were silent son, trust. 

There was no atmpsphere, only tiny little bit came from Chelsea.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

There was no Everton atmosphere there.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

totti10 said:


> ^ So you have to travel to every away game to be a real fan?
> 
> No you don't, some people have bills to pay so can't afford to travel 'cause they need to work. I haven't been to an away game this season so does that not make me a real fan?
> 
> No it just means that I need to pay for me to live not travel England to watch 90mins of footie.


Er no think you've took me up wrong there,what I mean is it's nothing but hardcore fans that go to away games usually whereas at home games you get a mix of the real fans,and people just there for the day..not saying that people that don't go to away games aren't hardcore more that hardcore fans go to away games..if that makes any sense


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was there you people weren't :side:

Honestly, better than anything we've done all yea bar Man Utd. Doon't know why I'd want to support Everton's atmosphere here anyway ~


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Why the fuck would you want to go to an Everton game anyway when your MR LIVERPOOL?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's a football game and I can go with my friends.

Plus it;s cheap, yet if they got to the final I could sell my final ticket for more than your house is worth.

So yeah~


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Weird how no one else heard anything but Chelsea fans for the entire game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Weird how no one else heard anything but Chelsea fans for the entire game.


Must be something to do with weird TVs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I spoke to a few people this morning who went the game last night. They where bemused when they heard in the pub last night after the game that our fans where shit and couldn't be arsed singing. Apparently Sky had the mics turned up at the Chelsea end.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHNifMJvVJQ


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^To be fair that'd make a lot of sense,would explain it so must be something like that....anyway it is SSKy so ya never know:side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

What cup games are on tv this weekend and what time?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton fans are annoyingly emmense I hate to admit. Nothing would have made me happier last night than if they were shite.

Before the match in Lower Gwaldys though was like omg :shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Guess the cameras and sound stuff were in a position where they didn't pick up any Everton fans at all. :side:


----------



## Raw is Jericho (Jul 30, 2004)

Chelsea > Everton, that is all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Go job in Istanbul.

WHY AM I STICKING UP FOR EVERTON


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure, looks to me over the past few days you're jumping ship to the blue side.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Probably the best thing for him to do. 

Support Juve, they're getting Momo :hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

My boss is a Season ticket holder in the lower summat stand at goodison. He was embarrased last night at the atmosphere.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> My boss is a Season ticket holder in the lower summat stand at goodison. He was embarrased last night at the atmosphere.


I've sat in The Kop for the biggest matches in the past few years. Our atmospheres are fucking untrue for big games, but Everton's is so underrated.



> Not sure, looks to me over the past few days you're jumping ship to the blue side.


Nah, probably have started to hate them more over the past few days. There fans are fucking annoying, just telling the truth about their atmosphere.

EDIT: DOES SUMMAT MEAN STAND?????? If so he can't possibly be talking about Lower Gwladys. Guy I was sitting next to there was even saying it was better than the CL Semi last year or Barca, both of which he went to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

BBC said:


> Liverpool's American owners Tom Hicks and George Gillett have completed the £350m refinancing deal to secure their Anfield future, BBC Sport understands.
> 
> The financial package is expected to help the duo repay money borrowed for their £218.9m takeover in March 2007.
> 
> ...


The American owners of Liverpool are not going anywhere. :lmao


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

The Kop are gonna love that news


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol best news ever for 'pool fans ..right:side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm glad are Yank turned out right( Villa) :side: .


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm intrested in how Arsenal fans deal with a takeover, it's gonna happen sooner or later


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> EDIT: DOES SUMMAT MEAN STAND?????? If so he can't possibly be talking about Lower Gwladys. Guy I was sitting next to there was even saying it was better than the CL Semi last year or Barca, both of which he went to.


Thats the once. All sat most game and very quiet for some reason.

He didnt understand.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Thats the once. All sat most game and very quiet for some reason.
> 
> He didnt understand.


Nobody sat all game. I was at the back and could see everything and everyone. Either you or your boss is bullshitting.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Good god Middlesbrough are fucking boring to watch.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've been preaching that for ages :side: 

Itandje

Finnan - Hyypia - Skrtel - Riise

Pennant - Mascherano - Lucas - Benayoun

Crouch - Babel

Good side, don't see what the fucking point in Mascherano is though, a defensive player against non-league jobbers. SMART.

Babel up front is good, Torres, Gerrard and Carragher on the bench is insulting. I'd be pissed off if I was a Havant player. There's a couple of Liverpool fans in their team, and I can't see him caring much for most of our team today, the 3 players they dreamed of coming up against aren't there....

Oh well.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep still them being there will be good enough for most,know what ya mean though.

I'll predict a 6-1 score to L'pool..I'd mark to see H+T score first tbh.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I hate it when people put big scorelines on match which involves a small non-league club and a bigger club. At the end of the day all players are like you and me they all put there pants on one leg at a time. They are not supermen they are humans, it all comes down to who wants it more and who has the luck.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Benayoun missed an open goal  Lovely stuff.

Ono, 1-0 Havant. That'll teach Benitez for not playing stronger :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

H & W have taken the lead......


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

hav have scored against liverpool now hav1-0 liv a stupid pass to give the corner away hopefully they can keep that lead atleast till the end of first half


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We should be 2-0 up, and are 1-0 down. 

Whoops a diddly.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol, that's good for football really.

Wonder whether they'll hold on. :$ :side:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i think its great for a team from league so below whom i have not heard of and they are leading at anfield


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rather brilliant goal by Lucas. Still shaky though.

Oh my days, 2-1 Havant.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol 2-1 to Havant...they're goin to wembley!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Whilst ive got the chance im am going to mark the fuck out.






















:lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-2. Benny Noon. 

Really need to stop letting Havant have a chance though....


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

2-2 at half time..don't think anyone would have thunk it..still great for football..now all we need is another Havant goal in the second half


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I know Liverpool will still end up winning but :lmao, just amazing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great first half, really exciting and a superb first goal for Lucas, he looks promising. 

In all honesty, we've gifted them an unmarked header and an own goal, if we can just cut the mistakes, we can score again and win. 

This is the magic of the FA Cup though, it's been so much more exciting this year than it has for many a season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lucas's goal was good, but apart from that he hasn't offered much.

That thug at the back for you is laughable though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

'Martin Skrtel'

Did he cost much anyway? :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It is his first start and I'm sure he's not really used to being ran at like he is today. 

He's made one error, hoofing out a corner, but better safe than sorry. And he couldn't help the deflection for the goal. 

Lucas has shopwn alot of potential in other matches, his goal now just shows his other qualities. 

Nobody has been good today really. H and W are too up for it for anyone to actually play properly, I thought it would be that way.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> It is his first start and I'm sure he's not really used to being ran at like he is today.
> 
> He's made one error, hoofing out a corner, but better safe than sorry. And he couldn't help the deflection for the goal.


Hes playing against a pub team.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol Derby 3-0 down, surely Jewell didn't think bringing in Savage & Robert would atcually improve their results. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If he can't cope against some part timers then....:argh:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's coped with Everton not long ago, he's capbable, just settling in. 



Man Utd Fan said:


> Hes playing against a pub team.


Who are throwing everyone forward. Normally people will play at a lower tempo, he's not used to it

3-2. Benny Noon again. 

I'd really like us to start killing this off now...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yossi scores again...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just like Gerrard, he can only score hattricks against teams that are shit.

Even if Liverpool scored 5 in this second half, it's still embarrassing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Besiktas aren't that bad. Just because we destroyed them doesn't mean they're bad. They beat us and Marseille, and Porto only beat them in the last minute. 



Man Utd Fan said:


> Yossi scores again...


And again

Hatrick, 4-2. 

Floodgates might open now, a few of our players need a goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not totally on topic, but Ashley Cole really is a stupid *** if what the papers are saying is true.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Agreed. 

Cheating on Cheryl is crazy :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol it probably is true..ya'd think Cheryl would be enough:no:...
Come on Havant!!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

rofl. Liverpool's hero proves to be the rat boy with a hat trick. 



> Just like Gerrard, he can only score hattricks against teams that are shit.
> 
> Even if Liverpool scored 5 in this second half, it's still embarrassing.


Amen to that.

Jesus isn't Adebayor carrying Arsenal atm?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not getting the hate on Yossi really. Perhaps he should try _not_ to score, may get less flack. He's actually been very good for us this season. Think he has 10 goals now...

At the end of the day we were always going to win, for once I didn't really overreact, when everyone else was doing so. 

Granted it was only Havant, but without the spine of our team, and them being as up for it as they were, I'm hapy to have won so comfortably, because we weren't that good today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pathetic performance, only Yossi and MASCHERANO can be happy.

Havnt and Waterlooville fans and players really are credits, great to see such unity between ours and theres today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel created all 4 goals, and Lucas's goal was immense, they can be happy, not with their general performance, but at least with their involvement in front of goal. 

Other than that, not very good.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought Hyppia did OK actually, although that may be because of Skrtls shiteness.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We can't forget Ryan Babel actually, that was foolish of me. The man's a machine.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KME said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Cheating on Cheryl is crazy :side:


Especially since the other girl wasn't half as fit as her. 

Wigan's pitch is fucking awful, and so is this game.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Final ball from Babel is poor sometimes though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The other girl was a fucking dog tbh, he must have been very drunk.

Babel will be much improved by the time next season comes around sadly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wait, Cole the fuck up cheated on Cheryl?

Nice taste in women.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a plonker.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

YUCK. 

YUCK like Wigan's pitch. 

Also, Babel's final ball seems to be poor when he is on a sprint, he goes so fast and I don't think he really sees anyone else. He's always thinking about scoring, which is why he needs to be up front. 

He'll be beastly in no time though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol @ Chelsea' Joe Cole song, why would they want to sing his name. :argh:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Anelka scores. Good finish.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good finish Mr Anelka. 

Why, oh why, did we ever let that man go.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KME said:


> Good finish Mr Anelka.
> 
> * Why, oh why, did we ever let that man go.*


Imagine him and Torres up front.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Derby 1-4 PNE

Great performance.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Neil "Gerd" Mellor scored, so it must have been a sensational performance. 

I assume he scored a penalty :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah it was a penalty, how'd you guess. :side:

Good finish from Anelka today, Malouda was awful once again, he really should go back to France.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He tends to only really score penaltys from the bench, or tap ins when I see him. Took a stab at a penalty :side: 

Malouda always looks ok on the ball, but just not strong enough to go past people, which is odd, because he powered past Ferdinand in the Cummunity Shield and looked promising with a great finish after that. 

I think he'll go, Chelsea seem to like playing SWP and Cole up with Anelka or Drogba anyway, so Malouda's purpose is looking less prominant, and seeing as he doesn't really like english football anyway, I can see us seeing the back of Florent Malouda before too long.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Good win for us today on that terrible pitch of Wigan's. Anelka looked sharp and a good finish by him tbh.
Yep I reckon spanish footnall would suit Malouda better..still he's had a few injury problems but I expected a lot more from him this season.
Fair play to Havant..really up for it and they'll go away happy that they did themeslves credit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

OMG NICKY BUTT SCORED AN OWN GOAL ~

Adebayor getting more goals than Nando so far = minimal ratings.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Adebayor > Torres


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I agree. 

No.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ah well. As far as I can see Adebayor has been the best out and out striker in Europe this season. Hence what I said.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd probably say his the Striker that has improved the most, because he has by a long, long way.
His got everything really, when I first saw him I thought he was only good for heading & his strength, but his finishing is pretty impressive too.

Just read this also ;



> Harry Redknapp is expecting Milan Baros to make his Portsmouth debut against Manchester United next Wednesday.
> 
> Baros is undergoing a medical at Pompey with a view to joining the club on loan from Lyon for the rest of the season.


ono. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Jesus isn't Adebayor carrying Arsenal atm?


I LOL'd. The same way that van Nistelrooy carried Man Utd when he was getting 30 a season? When you've got the midfield to run games and attack who create chances, putting the goals away is easy. Ade is in great form, but it's hardly been a one man show recently.



> Ah well. As far as I can see Adebayor has been the best out and out striker in Europe this season. Hence what I said.


He'd have to be up there at least, he may be having a better season that Torres, but I'm not convinced he's the 'better' player of the two. Luckily for him, he fits so perfectly into Arsenal's style.



> I'd probably say his the Striker that has improved the most, because he has by a long, long way.
> His got everything really, when I first saw him I thought he was only good for heading & his strength, but his finishing is pretty impressive too.


I agree that he's improved heaps, but in fairness, he's always been technically good, and if anything he wasn't a great header on goal when he first arrived at Arsenal. His ability to make play is the reason Togo qualified for the World Cup, which was before he arrived at Arsenal.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> and if anything he wasn't a great header on goal when he first arrived at Arsenal.


No he wasn't, but when I first saw him, they was my first thoughts, his just all power & will be only good with his head.
Really didn't think he'd improve by this much, especially his finishing.
It's all down to confidence to I guess, everything seems to be going in for him at the moment.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pace is the only thing that I can see that Torres has over Adebayor at the moment.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

What time is kick-off for the Utd game?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ In about 5 minutes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've played alright, Carrick continues to frustrate me, he's been alright in the past couple of games, but he's fallen back into that annoying form.

Could go either way, I'd hope we have enough to take it though.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

its 1-1 at end of first half united were poor for the first 30 minutes but after trevez scored that goal united were strong hopefully we can get that goal early in second half
by the way is vidic injured?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Okay first half, Hargreaves and Giggs are playing very well. I can see us getting another goal soon in the 2nd half, Ronaldo just needs to do the basics better.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It was sort of inevitable that Spurs defence would cock up and United would equalise. It's a shame because Dawson was having a very good game too, his ball to Lennon which set up the goal was Beckenbauer-esque. If Spurs can manage another goal then this could be a very good match, and United will go out to win it and with Spurs so good on the break, the match is still in the balance. All I'm hoping for is a replay. I don't really fancy Arsenal against either United or Spurs right now :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree about Carrick RM.

The last few games his been fine, but he can be so annoying & frustrating at times.
We started of really slow but we got better as the game went on, hopefully we'll carry on like that.

We obviously have to be careful though, because as we saw against Arsenal, Spurs can be pretty dangerous on the break.



Rising said:


> by the way is vidic injured?


Yeah, he has a 'virus'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just can't seem to be happy with Carrick when I know Super is sitting on the bench.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank fuck Jenas cant finsh his dinner, thats twice now.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Pretty harsh red card, Dawson has been great today.

Edit; Just saw the replay, definate red. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good old Ronny. Playing not well again, still pulled out the win, I'm happy enough with that.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronaldo is a goal scoring machine. 

That is all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Even when he's not playing all that well, still usually gets on the scoresheet.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Hargreaves played well again today, he doesn't stop running & his such a good tackler.
It's a pity he doesn't stay fit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's the thing, he looked great again today, but I just expect him to play one game, and then not be fit for the next.

Super had a few nice moments when he came on and it was obviously great to see Scholes return.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Argh, the usual Spurs cock ups in defence. United made their own luck though and thoroughly deserved the win, although Spurs had some decent chances but they didn't fall to the right takers, and Brown getting a foot in when Berbatov looked to get an easy finish at the far post was quite brilliant, even if it was a close shave. Also, it's a shame that Ronaldo had to add more to his tally, inching ever closer to numerous records.

Well, that's the big four through to the 5th round; the round of 16, and with many dark horse Premier League teams out like Spurs, Villa, Everton, Newcastle, Blackburn, and Derby, it looks as though it'll be another final between two of the 'big four' teams.

Well with the draw happening in the next 24 hours, I'm hoping for Arsenal to draw Boro at home. Nice pathway into the quarters.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> Also, it's a shame that Ronaldo had to add more to his tally, inching ever closer to numerous records.


He just can't go a game without scoring at the moment.

I'm just wondering how long we can keep him for, it's obvious he'll end up in Spain one day.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Spurs officially infuriate me :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carrick and Hargreaves were immense today, peculiar partnership in the middle though... 

Sheffield United beating City 2-0 is a laugh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

City are so boring, they have no goalscorers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City losing is rather pathetic, Sheffield Utd have been fucking terrible lately.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh yes they do have a goalscorer :side: 

Brilliant goal by Danny Sturridge, only 3 minutes on the pitch before that beastly finish. 

City are still too average to get 4th though, they've lost so many games, their home form covers it all up.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

.... but what a fuckin hit by sturridge..great control ..Sven strikes again with his sub..game on I guess


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Terrible result for City, their good start to the season could count for nothing now.

If they finish around mid table, which I think they will, it will be another average season for them.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I didn't get to see the match yesterday, but I caught the highlites. And Adebayor is looking in tremendous form. His finishing is superb, right now. 

And Newcastle is awful. Really. They are.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Really good game to watch today. Hargreaves was superb and Ronaldo did his thing again.

I lol'd hrd at City losing, there fans in the pub thought they could win the whole thing :lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They set their expectations to high, they'll more than likely finish midtable now, I don't know why they think Vassel will get them goals every week.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I didn't get to see the match yesterday, but I caught the highlites. And Adebayor is looking in tremendous form. His finishing is superb, right now.
> 
> And Newcastle is awful. Really. They are.


They outplayed you though, you were just clinical and they weren't.....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to come on here yesterday, so therefore:


Was a good result against Spurs, I'm pleased that Ronaldo scored again, he really is an awesome, awesome player. His form/goal scoring is consistent too, which proves him > all :smug:

I want some jobber club in the next round, but I reckon we'll get one of the big 4. 

Also, LOL at City going out, and LOL at their fans throwing balloons onto the pitch which only added to their humiliation.

That is all.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

POP! :lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao That's brilliant.

Edit - Just read this:



> (Sing to "Blue Moon")
> 
> " Ba-lloons.....,
> you started singing too soon
> ...











The words on the balloon are hilarious.


----------



## gurm (Jan 19, 2007)

Lol good old city , sheff utd were really impressive though considering there form , shelton is exceptionally quick


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im hoping for either Liverpool at home, or Preston away.

Both would be awesome.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't mind getting Liverpool at OT, I'd rather avoid Arsenal and Chelsea though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So it's Arsenal. Could have been better, but we'll do them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great draw for us, will be a top atmosphere.

Liverpool and Chelsea gatting shite draws as usual.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ha draw Arsenal go to old trafford..should be a good game.
We got huddersfield...another easy draw tbf


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuck.



I just hope we don't get eliminated from the Champions League and the FA Cup in quick succession like we usually do.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh fuck, didn't want them at all. I'm confident we'll beat them.

Fucking lucky Chelsea again, they get a jobber club and won't have to waste too much energy on it, whilst we get another Premiership team. I don't care too much because we're capable of competing on all fronts, but it's still bloody annoying.

We've got City on the Sunday, Arsenal the following Saturday then Lyon in the CL on the Wednesday after. Not the nicest week.

Edit - 

The FA have announced a minute's silence will be held at the England/Switzerland game to remember the Munich dead.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LAWLS

Quality draw, the mighty Barnsley, whilst one of Arsenal/United goes out. I'm thinking possibly a draw, then an Arsenal win at the Emirates. Should be a great game.

I'm quite surprised how easy our cup run has looked so far on paper, it isn't that easy though, you end up with "cupset" banter every time you play, which is hard to ignore if the opposition gets a goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll beat them, Chelsea's draw again is laughable.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I mark for the word 'cupset'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll mark to see Anderson walk all over Fab again. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll mark for a Manucho debut goal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Manucho + Dong > Tevez + Rooney


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Manucho shouldn't be in the sentence as Dong tbh, he's in a different league.

Any more news on him getting his work permit sorted?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Manucho's scoring quite a few in the African Nations Jobber Cup.

I think it gets sorted after that, but I'm not sure. Sometime this month supposedly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why, just cause he scored 2 good headers and a tap in, in a competition renowned for bad defending? Honestly, I think he'll be fine, but perhaps a bit early to think he'll be a success? Diouf had a brilliant world cup, never did anything for Liverpool tho, similar with Baros being the best player in Euro 2004, never amounted to much after that...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's still better than Dong though, facts.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think everyone is better than Dong.....

My post was more aimed at the fact you seem to be eager to get him....

ONO, what if he flops like Voronin :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surely he won't be that bad.

I'll just be happy to have another striker.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll just be happy to have another Striker who stays fit.

Looking forward to seeing how he does, hopefully he can settle quick enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really hope he can play this season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, I thought he was on loan at Panathinaikos because his unable to get a Work permit at the moment.

Not sure whether it's true or not though.



> Manchester United’s new signing, Angolan striker Manucho Goncalves will have to wait to make his Premier League debut, and is now set for a loan-move to Greek side Panathinaikos, who are looking to seal a six-month loan for the talented Angolan forward.
> 
> The move to Old Trafford for the 24-year-old forward has hit a setback after the relevation that he is likely to be refused a British work permit because, under current ruling, he doesn’t qualify because he hasn’t played enough games for his country.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've read that several times, but am yet to see it totally confirmed.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah it hasn't been on Skysports or anything yet, so i'm still hoping he'll play this season.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Cardiff vs. Wolves  Quarter Finals here we go.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Drawing ManUtd wasn't the wish, but meh. It'll have to do, I suppose.

Anyway, Aston Villa is making a move...


> English Premier League team Aston Villa has moved into the lead in the race to buy U.S. national team goalkeeper Brad Guzan.
> Click here
> 
> According to sources with knowledge of the negotiations, Villa has made a transfer offer worth close to $4 million for Guzan, doubling the offer made last week by Scottish champions Celtic.
> ...


I'd say that Guzan is a pretty good goaltender. I think he could be as serviceable as Friedel. Maybe Howard. But he is only 21, so he really could develop into even something better.

Edit: I suppose I should put this in the transfer thread....d'oh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Word said:


> Cardiff vs. Wolves  Quarter Finals here we go.


I gather you support Wolves then 

In all seriousness, I see them winning.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The yanks are coming...



> DERBY, England -- A Detroit consortium became the new owners of Derby County on Monday, the fourth Premier League soccer team to fall into American hands.
> 
> General Sports and Entertainment takes control of a club that is last in the 20-team division and facing almost certain relegation to the League Championship next season.
> 
> ...


I hope he does. He'll fuck it up. Just like his dad fucked up the New York Yankees for the past 7 seasons.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

KME said:


> I gather you support Wolves then
> 
> In all seriousness, I see them winning.


Well Cardiff have been shit hot lately. Being at home they will have a great advantage. Could go either way seeing as both are in the Championship. Cardiff will be happy playing non Premier League sides. They don't need Man Utd, Chelsea etc.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

How awesome would a non-Premiership final be? I know realistically it won't happen, with the big 4 teams all still in it, but I think there's only 6 Premiership teams left. 

It'll be United/Chelsea again :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I couldn't bare that final again. 

Also, Boro are terrible, so may not get through, Pompey may not have the quality to get through to the final, one of United or Arsenal is already out, and Liverpool are as unreliable as it gets at the moment. Chelsea look pretty good odds to get to the final sadly, always get the luck and are dominant in the cups. 

Could be a good chance of getting at least one Non Prem team in the final.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I fancy us vs Pompey in the final. Which would be good as we'd get at least 3/4 of the stadium.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, corporate twats would get 3/4 of the stadium more or less.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Enigma said:


> It'll be United/Chelsea again :side:


DROGBA!!!~

On a side note, fuck him.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

again united got a tough draw against arsenal atleast we are at home .hopefully we can beat them at home


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Sir Alex Ferguson has revealed that teenage striker Danny Welbeck will be considered a first team squad member for the rest of the season.*
> 
> The highly rated 17-year-old made an impressive cameo appearance against Al-Hilal earlier this week, catching the eye sufficiently to provide further reinforcements in the Reds' senior squad.
> 
> ...



I marked, he's been getting good reviews. I haven't really seen much of him, what's he like? I know Ben (RM) and MUF have spoken about him, so anyone care to tell me a bit about him?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ive played against him.

He has a great touch, fast as fuck and can finsih.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He does look very good, pleased that his at least being considered.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good that we've got another striker, especially one with good touch.


I've just been looking back in this thread, at posts from right at the start, and its interesting, at halfway(ish) through the season, to see the predictions that were made.

*Predictions for the season*

Ste thought Liverpool would finish 2nd behind United, with Chelsea 3rd and Arsenal 4th.


Ben (KME) thought the same, but with Spurs 4th and Arsenal not in the top 4.


Killah RKO thought United would win the league, with Derby, Sunderland and Wigan going down.


Ben (Role Model) wanted Dong to play at least one game for United, and whilst he didn't make any predictions (which was probably a good thing since he's usually always right ), he did say he could see Chelsea taking the title if United don't.

Some jobber named charismatic|enigma said that City would still be shite, and also made a very bad joke about the Chelsea player named Alex (see this post)


Deco said the top 4 would be United, Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal.

*Predictions on which players would shine this season:*

Deco - Rooney
Role Model - Ronaldo, Rooney, Anderson as the dark horse
Ste - Crouch, Mascherano, Sissoko (also as a 'dark horse', I see a continuing trend of racism here :side:)
Novus Audax/Destiny - Gerrard, Fabregas and van Persie as the dark horse

*Random thoughts*


Ste also said that Ronaldo would be good, but not as good as last season. RM said that he could cope with the pressure, and would be a better player this season.

Some jobber, kennedy=god, said that David Nugent could cope with the step up from the Championship, score a load of goals and get Pompey into Europe. Ste said he would score 4 or 5, whilst Killah RKO was willing to bet all his points that Nugent would score around 10. Role Model also said 10 goals was more likely than Ste's prediction. At this point in the season, David Nugent has in fact scored 3 times in 16 appearances, only one of which has been in the Premiership.

'Bradders' also said that if Pompey beat United early in the season, they'd get into Europe. 

Ben posted a collection of great misses, and hilarity ensued as every Liverpool fan fell for it.

Ex64 said Tevez would score more than Ronaldo.

 Ste spent a tenner on a t-shirt with Peter Crouch's face on it, and also said that since Crouch is tall like himself, he should start.

There were some doubts about the Tevez/Rooney partnership.

After United' Charity Shield win, Bradders/Bradley/whatever claimed Chelsea were 'as good as Sunderland'

Ste said United could play with Rio or Vidic at left-back, with 3 in centre midfield and Ronaldo and Giggs on the wings. This comment confused me.

I found out that Role Model's dad hates Darren Fletcher.

 There was a rather hilarious and odd exchange between RM and Renegade


Role Model said:


> Utd will beat Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully.





Renegade said:


> Hopefully...





Role Model said:


> Yes, that's what I said.



Finally, RM claimed Dong was 'wank', and said that Newcastle had a better manager (Allardyce) than last season 

*Top Scorer Predictions*

Ste - Drogba
Enigma - Rooney
Role Model - Drogba
HBK91 - Drogba, Tevez, McCarthy and maybe Da Silva
kennedy=god - van Persie




All this proves is that people underestimated Arsenal, that I shouldn't make predictions, and that Ben is nearly always right when he predicts stuff.

Yeah, I got bored  :$


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

You have waaaay too much time on your hands.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I know.

I'm off school today and yesterday, I've got nothing much to do. It didn't actually take me that long. :$


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Alot of people underestimated Arsenal, i think they've suprised alot of people.



> 'Bradders' also said that if Pompey beat United early in the season,
> they'd get into Europe.


:lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I definitely underestimated them, I thought they'd finish 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal have been a surprise to everyone really.

And yes, I rofl'd at that odd moment between myself and RM.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah without Henry especially, I really didn't think Adebayor would step up this season, maybe in a year or two which is the reason I thought they'd struggle.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Adebayor's form hasn't been a big surprise to me. He played very well for the most part last season, but his goal tally was nothing special, and he was too often criticised for his finishing, which in fairness wasn't awful, but more so inconsistent, and also he couldn't (and still has trouble with) shooting first time. There's no doubt he's continued to improve, perhaps more so than I expected, but I knew he'd hold down a first team spot and do well after Henry left.

The players who have really surprised me are Hleb, Flamini and Sagna.

Also, Enigma's giant post lacks any of my predictions, I blame the Yanks for Gerrard's poor form, otherwise he'd be the greatest :side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm loving watching everyone eat their words over Arsenal, i remember alot of people thinking Spurs would finish above Arsenal(you know who you are)

Something Enigma missed was RM telling me i was stupid to think Chelsea wont be in the title race and then about a week later saying Chelsea have got no chance of winning the title


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I also recall someone predicting Darren Bent being the top scorer or something along the lines, I think it may have been MMN. Also, well over half the forum thought Spurs would make the top 4 in place of Arsenal, the only members I remember strictly saying otherwise were Ste, ILMJ, T-C, myself and other gooners.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think I said Arsenal would finish 4th, I believe, but I'm not totally sure.



mrchrisieclass said:


> I'm loving watching everyone eat their words over Arsenal, i remember alot of people thinking Spurs would finish above Arsenal(you know who you are)
> 
> *Something Enigma missed was RM telling me i was stupid to think Chelsea wont be in the title race and then about a week later saying Chelsea have got no chance of winning the title*


ahahahahahahaha ha stop with your shit, I said if they get through the Africa Cup of Nations period and still be in the title race I'll be surprised/impressed, as I underrated their strength.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Manucho steps out of Africa - Manchester Evening News

Bloody long article, didn't want to post the whole lot. Basically it says a lot about not very much, and that Manucho's set to become a very good player for us.

Is he actually any good? I was under the impression he was going to be just another Dong, but it seems I'm wrong.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope, just watch the guy, he'll be better than Dong, as he'll actually be useful. I have no idea if he'll be omg cream yourself amazing, but I'm hopeful. Dong was always going to be a joke.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Start of the season seems so long ago now, I remember walking round the Emirates saying the Champions League memorabilia looked nice, shame they wouldn't be getting anymore. Whoops. served2me.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I think I said Arsenal would finish 4th, I believe, but I'm not totally sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahahahahaha ha stop with your shit, I said if they get through the Africa Cup of Nations period and still be in the title race I'll be surprised/impressed, as I underrated their strength.


Tbh even as a chelsea supporter i would have agreed ,and doubted our strength in depth..hell I thought we'd have fallen apart after Mourinho gone..but now..we've got the most chgarismatic manager ever in Grant:side:..still can't fault the job he's done or indeed his few signings.
I also thought Arsenal would struggle in the prem this season..oops...I also thought United would push up the table under Allardyce..woops


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Chelsea have coped well so far during the African Cup, their defence has been great without Terry, they've conceded something like 9 goals in 20-odd games, & i didn't think they'd miss Essien much as they have a few established midfielders.
I just thought they'd struggle with Drogba going away, & Kalou as he was capable of scoring a few goals for them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They seem much more mentally stronger without Jose, able to cope with players not being there, and honestly last year I think they'd have struggled more.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^Agreed the internal strife at the club is obviosuly not there now as theres no Roman/Jose conflict like last year and means the club and players are more stable which is a good thing IMO.
Still dunno about the prem though..United look to have that extra bit in the tank compared to us and Arsenal ..unfortunately


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm still LOLing that 'Mr Attacking Football', King Kev's Newcastle has yet to score a goal since he's taken charge. And also that Nicky Butt took there free-kicks (and one quite well too).

Also, Flamini is the sex.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Nicky Butt can do everything tbh.

Watching Soccer Am highlights last night i seen Shay Given say he was the joker in the team, doesnt surprise me at all.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> I'm still LOLing that 'Mr Attacking Football', King Kev's Newcastle has yet to score a goal since he's taken charge.


Owen didn't have a shot all night, which shows they need someone who can make something happen & give the strikers service.
Barton & Butt aren't exactly the most exciting players in the world.

I thought Duff might of made an impact when he returned from injury, but it doesn't seem like his going to change anything.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

He also said Owen was the fastest player.

Does he know who Martins is?


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

Another solid performance tonight. I won't lie, Flamini's goal made me jizz.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> He also said Owen was the fastest player.
> 
> Does he know who Martins is?


I couldn't believe it either. In all fairness Martins is quick off the ball but when he goes to touch it the ball has the tendency to either go to the opponent or out of play.

Not pleased about the result...give Keegan time he'll come good, just don't get us relegated.

*hit 1,200 milestone.*


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Was at the SOL tonight to see the wonderful Sunderland win 2 - 0.


Rade Prica already looks like a decent signing and him & Jones look like they could be unstoppable.


I did freeze my balls off but it was all worth it when Sunderland move out the bottom 3


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Prica does look a good player.
Sunderland play well at home, which could be vital towards the end of the season.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^It'll be what keeps them up IMO. Prica looked good,tbh they needed a striker..big gamble on such an unknown player(at least un-known to me)..may have worked judging him on his debut tho'


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Flamini's goal yesterday was just pure beauty.

I marked.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

BBC Sport said:


> Munich disaster poster vandalised
> 
> Some fans have criticised the poster for featuring a sponsor's logo
> A memorial poster at Old Trafford to mark the 50th anniversary of the Munich air disaster has been vandalised with paint bombs.
> ...



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7218252.stm

:shocked:


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Ste said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7218252.stm
> 
> :shocked:


Pretty disrespectful on all parts there.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm glad I am witnessing the best season of a man who will most probably become one of, if not the best player ever.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Best in the world, no doubt at all. Brilliant, just brilliant. It's like Andy Gray just said, 'I'm running out of words to describe him'.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh, he is best in the world without a fucking doubt. Unless he gets injuries or involves himself in non-playing matters, I can see nothing stopping him from becoming one of the best ever players, certainly right up there in United folk law with Busby, Best and Charlton.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Poor from us, yet again. Barely a decent chance in over 30 minutes, and West Ham have missed a sitter, and Xabi hit the bar for them. 

So awful.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I knew it'd be a tough game for you, going to West Ham isn't easy.

Two great goals from Ronaldo, fair play to Pompey though, theyre still getting men forward & attacking & not just sitting back.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We're making it tough for ourselves, just playing pure shit. West Ham aren't having to do much, but are still head and shoulers above us.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Whos upfront?

I marked like a lil bitch just then when they did the video package with Lupe's Superstar.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Sturridge scores again, it's about time he got his chance in the First team.

^ Torres & Kuyt I think.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ballack's given us to lead...hoepfully we can hold out for a win..


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ronaldo scores 2 AGAIN, hes just playing too good. I know I hate him but I gotta admit hes in some good form recently, well hes been in good form for awhile. I will say hes been playing better than Messi + KAKA' but not quite as good as Ibra.
*
Emperor DC*

For me and many fans hes not as good as Charlton, Best etc. well not yet anyways. Maybe he is in ManU's fans minds but I can't really speak on behalf of them.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Chelseafan said:


> Ballack's given us to lead...hoepfully we can hold out for a win..


He probably dived again to get the Penalty.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He didn't score a penalty though......


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The beast is on, I sense a goal.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> He didn't score a penalty though......


Oh, I'm not watching it, it just came up at the bottom of the Utd game 'Ballack,
32, pen'

:side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jesus come on Spurs, that match seems real dull judging by BBC commentary, no real action. We need another win!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Same.

Is Crouch playing?

Ronaldo better score another, Rooney is playing quality, his finshing is lacking though.

Tevez needs a hairband.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Leave now, Rafa, nothing for you here.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Before anyone (Ste) asks, my uncle is over from Ireland is using my ticket tonight.

Ronaldo is god, nuff said.

Oh and Liverpool, out of the top 6 :lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Rafa is in trouble now.


----------



## papermache16 (Dec 1, 2006)

Boy, oh boy, a game winning penalty.

Hate to see games decided by that, although the way Liverpool have been playing, maybe they deserve it.

Oh well, there's always Champions League. Oh wait, we're facing Inter??


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I think Rafa might as well rip up the contract now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fuck i nealy cummed!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

NOOOOOOO!!! ANDERSON!!! 

That was the most tense 3 seconds of my life.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Goodbye Rafa.


btw, fuck the haters.

Ronaldo is God.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tevez you greedy fat ****, Anderson was open!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Who in the blue fuck are "the haters"?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree, who's hating.  

Also, 'Fuck the haters' sounds so stupid, don't use it to talk about Ronaldo plz, keep it for Cena :side:


omfg at Anderson just then, took everyone on and nearly scored. Orgasmic.


Good win, would have liked a few more and we could have taken them, but oh well. 

LOL at Liverpool :smug:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronaldo is the most loved.

Tevez's hair got in the way, couldnt see him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol @ us.

:lmao


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

What happened then, did you miss a lot of chances or didnt create any?

You had your strongest team out aswell.

Edit - LMAO I thought it was 0-0, Shit happens.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Fuck i nealy cummed!





Man Utd Fan said:


> Tevez you greedy fat ****, Anderson was open!


These two posts are brilliant in so many ways.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just incase Ste doesnt realise on his walk back from Goodison, you're still above Liverpool.


Enigma said:


> These two posts are brilliant in so many ways.


Im only gay for Ronaldo :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Richie said:


> Goodbye Rafa.
> 
> 
> *btw, fuck the haters.
> ...


Pretty sure he is loved, not hated.

Any person with at least a little common sense can admit he is the best player in the world and in mezmorising form.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd turn gay for Ronaldo as well to be honest. Who wouldn't?


----------



## papermache16 (Dec 1, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I'd turn gay for Ronaldo as well to be honest. Who wouldn't?


He allegedly has orgies with prostitutes and his teammates, so everyone has a chance! Lucky broads 

Seriously though, guy is a god.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

lol at the cheer at OT when the Liverpool result was read out.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I could watch that free kick all day long.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Lol @ us.
> 
> :lmao


Great attitude to have


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its a great attitude to have, football is a game, shouldn't be taken to heart. (Well unless you lose a cup final)


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Cant blame him, Liverpool are a joke at the moment.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Don't be a laughing boy, Thomas. The way you usually act about football shows you seem to consider it much more than a game.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Its a great attitude to have, football is a game, shouldn't be taken to heart. (Well unless you lose a cup final)


I hope you weren't being seriously its more than a game. A game is something like pacman. Football = Life.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Football = life if your a footballer/Manager.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Our best performanc in a while I thought. Great to watch.

The freekick was sex.

What does Rooney need to score? He misses so much.

Anderson was his usual excellence when he came on.

Scholesy was immense.

Shinji at Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

d'oh @ MUF

You go to pretty much every United game you can, suggested you jizzed over an attempt on goal and have an unhealthy hate of liverpool. 

ONLY A GAME THOUGH.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Great attitude to have


Well it can't get much worse I suppose.

Plus, what sort of an attitude am I supposed to have? These last few months have been nothing short of abysmal. The last few weeks, I have been pissed off. Now, I just can't help but laugh at how hapless and awful we have been.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> d'oh @ MUF
> 
> You go to pretty much every United game you can, suggested you jizzed over an attempt on goal and have an unhealthy hate of liverpool.
> 
> ONLY A GAME THOUGH.


It is only game, i thought that was pretty obvious.

And yes i have an unhealthy hate towards Liverpool, but thats not all down to the football.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Just thought I'd post this for the benefit of all the Liverpool fans :hb


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That is a sight of rare beauty.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Your feelings you generate based on the football itself, shows to me you just wanted to scrutinize what I said, if you think of it as "just a game", then the radical opinions you have should have toned down by now, no? 

Most people see it as much more than a game. 

And DC, personally, drawing is dissapointing, playing badly is hideous, losing is just awful, I can't find the strengh to laugh at it, just my own perspective though....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Just thought I'd post this for the benefit of all the Liverpool fans :hb




Is that supposed to offend?

I have already made it clear I mark for Ronaldo so really, I don't mind seeing that picture. I don't think anyone would either considering what a fabulous goal it was.

If you just posted it because you won, then meh. You win. :$


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

It much more than a game, simple as. I can't explain how I feel about it, its hard putting into words. I would rather watch a beautiful/amazing game of football than having sex with wor lass.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Fucking two goals in the first thirteen minutes...Ronaldo is simply awesome!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC you're a joke yourself. Call yourself a fucking fan yet you laugh at us losing. Good fan you are.

We all already knew MUF was a fool.

We;re fucking woeful RAFA OUT.

WERE IS CROUCH
WERE IS BABEL
WHY IS KUYT ALIVE.

MUF, why else do you hate Liverpool apart from football


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How were Everton though?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Was that meant to be funny


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> Emperor DC you're a joke yourself. Call yourself a fucking fan yet you laugh at us losing. Good fan you are.
> 
> We all already knew MUF was a fool.
> 
> ...


Pretty much why Rafa should go.
Why play a 'Striker' who hasn't scored a goal in weeks & weeks, & why not play someone who you paid 11M or whatever you paid, who is one of the players that can cause problems, laughable really.

The Milan game will be very interesting, knowing Liverpool they'll probably go & get a result and Rafa will stay for another year. :side:


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

So are the Liverpool supporters going to blame H&G for this loss too?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Clearly not. 




KME said:


> Leave now, Rafa, nothing for you here.





Ste said:


> We;re fucking woeful RAFA OUT.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ste said:


> Emperor DC you're a joke yourself. Call yourself a fucking fan yet you laugh at us losing. Good fan you are.
> 
> We all already knew MUF was a fool.
> 
> ...


Ste, the Shift key is to the left.

I already explained my reaction, so no need to do it again considering well..free speech ftw, imo.

All I will say is I have the right to react any way I like. It does not make me any lesser a supporter. I laughed at the way we lost, not losing in its actual sense.

Although winning is becoming a enigma since Boxing Day.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

We're still on the coat-tails of the top 2 after scraping a win thanks to Ballacks goal tonight...
Hd a feeling the hammers would beat L'pool tbh.
Ronaldo scored another screamer..he can do no wrong..


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Typical Chelsea, 1-0. A total borefest. They're grinding away still. Oh dear, Liverpool sink again and then this surfaces...



> *Liverpool supporters are to launch an ambitious plan to buy the football club from its current American owners.
> US tycoons George Gillett and Tom Hicks recently finalised a £350m refinancing of the club which they bought in 2007. *
> 
> But the Share Liverpool FC Group is to reveal plans for a buy-out of the club by 100,000 Reds fans around the world.
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

lol at liverpool although they got beat by west ham its not the result of this match which should hurting liverpool its fact that liverpool haven't won premiership game since boxing day and they don't look like wining any of games i think the problem is there are no good strike partners for torres and the rotation doesn't help


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Torres was still in good scoring form regardless who he played with. But recently, it's been hurting him. Still, it's not like he's been playing all too well himself, the entire Liverpool squad are in a mess atm.

Rafa out, rit KME and Ste?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Id love the fans to buy the club, would end up like Leeds in no time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

As much as I hate the owners, this can't be entirely blamed on them. Rafa is making the most fucking idiotic decisions and doesn't look like he's 'rotating' much anymore by the looks of it. Why in the hell does he keep playing that shit Kuyt when he is fucking useless, send his ass back to Holland. Crouch, Babel? Where are they? They should be the ones to start, and not Kuyt. Kewell is useless, and the usual shit he's doing with Aurelio will never work.

As they keep slipping away, this shit gets worse and worse and the club is going downhill. I hate the way it's going. It's not funny at all, I don't know how anyone (who is a real fan) can actually laugh at this sad state of affairs. It's depressing to see Liverpool draw against useless shit such as Wigan and Middleborough, and come close to drawing against Derby County. Another scare was at Villa, where we sure looking the team to lose, and Crouch (on another occasion, like others) saved us and kept a draw. We've beaten West Ham on 6 of the occasions that we've played them, and no they've won.

I'm disappointed, and filled with anger about the situation. Say whatever the hell you want about me, I don't give a fuck. Seriously.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Rafa can fuck off. 

I'll pitch in like $4 for the club.

:side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Renegade™;5340654 said:


> Typical Chelsea, 1-0. A total borefest. They're grinding away still. Oh dear, Liverpool sink again and then this surfaces...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.


I liek grinding away:side...still a win is a win as "they" say.

Lol can't see it happening tbh..know it happened at Barca..but G&H seem like stubborn so and so's ..don't see them selling for a while...


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Typical Chelsea, 1-0. A total borefest. They're grinding away still. Oh dear, Liverpool sink again and then this surfaces...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.


They had alot of chances, Anelka had a great chance & Wright-Phillips should of scored at least once.

-------



> *Manchester United youngster Manucho is set to be loaned out to Greek titans Panathinaikos for the rest of the season.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson signed the highly-rated forward earlier this season and he believes he has a big future ahead of him at Old Trafford.
> "After the ACN I will return to Luanda and then head to Athens," Manucho told Angola TV.
> ...


Pretty much been confirmed then, would of liked to see him this season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm sort of siding with Man Utd Fan and DC with this one. I'm obviously a fairly passionate supporter of Arsenal and Melbourne Victory, but I never really let football results get to me. Sure, football is on my mind a lot, and I'd rather my teams win, but if it doesn't go the way I want I feel a bit unnerved but otherwise I just get on with life. Also, it's sort of the same token if my teams win. I don't tend to go around brimming or brag about it.

Also, on the whole Liverpool situation, yes, things aren't going to well, but sacking Rafa right now isn't going to solve things for the short term. The team is having a poor run, and is still easily the most likely to finish fourth and get that last Champions League spot. The only thing I can see stopping you would be a huge effort from Everton, which is unlikely as they're good form will have to end soon enough I feel. Also, you're still in two Cup competitions so all is not lost, and you can still make something of the season. I'll certainly agree that Rafa has had far from a good season, but give him time to redeem himself before making a decision which could potentially harm the club even more. Also, regarding Kuyt, my opinion of him as a player has somewhat plummeted over the course of the season, but for me, he's still better than Crouch, and if he can get back to his best form, he'll be a great asset for Liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kuyt needs to stop playing this role were he drops deep, trying to pull off Tevez, but he sucks at it. I'd rather have Kuyt when he's up front than Crouch or Voronin. Babel is still young and can develop into a good partner for Torres. But as for now, deary deary me they are in strife.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Ste, the Shift key is to the left.*
> 
> I already explained my reaction, so no need to do it again considering well..free speech ftw, imo.
> 
> ...





I just don't see how it is possible to laugh at a loss for a team you care for in the slightest.

The fans buying it is fucking stupid. We might be going like Leeds, but this would all but confirm it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but there's a Shift key on the right as well.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Heskey in the England Squad, & Bent or Defoe aren't, may be a friendly but that's pretty stupid.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jonn07 said:


> Heskey in the England Squad, & Bent or Defoe aren't, may be a friendly but that's pretty stupid.


Why? At least he's playing regularly, which is more than can be said for Bent and Defoe.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He played against Chelsea in the FA Cup, before that he was injured every other game, & Bent is injured, I forgot.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Liverpool,, forget 07/08 as far as the league goes, get 4th place, have a go at the cups and get a new manager at the end, its done.

Also lol @ muf last night


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

Its only a friendly so I dont care about the team, Tbh I don't care if England win no more.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ But you would care if you won thwe World Cup, right? 

It seems like I follow England more than most members here. I have nothing against caring for club football much more than International football, as I'm the same way inclined, but support of national teams should never be fickle or fair weathered. After all it's all due to national pride and patriotism.



> I just don't see how it is possible to laugh at a loss for a team you care for in the slightest.


I laughed when Arsenal lost to West Ham 1-0 at the Emirates last season. I suppose the whole matter of laughing at your team is more a question of general attitude rather than passion for your team. Also, England line-up is very solid. I was also very happy to see Curtis Davies in there, as only a day earlier I was arguing with someone over how good he was and if he was better than Zat Knight; myself taking Davies side of course.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Defoe to Pompey. Good buy for them imo, but they'll lose someone in the shuffle with Baros and Benjani also there, which is disappointing considering Nugent is there and Utaka and Kanu will be back soon. Talk about overloading on forwards, and everyone said Tottenham had too many.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Well Benjani still looks like he'll move to City even thought he Window is shut.
I think they'll sell Nugent in the Summer, plus his injured I think for a few weeks or months.
But yeah, I know what your saying, but I guess if they want to push for Europe they needed to buy a Striker as Benjani is the only one who can really get their goals atm because of the Nations cup.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The quote below is taken from the Arsenal programme for their match against Newcastle the other night. Now, I wouldn't normally be the first to praise Arsenal, but I think what they've done is a nice gesture, rather classy. 




> Today's match is the last here at the Emirates before the football world will remember the 23 people, including eight Manchester United players and nine journalists, who perished in Munich on February 6, 1958.
> 
> The Munich disaster occurred when Manchester United were refuelling on their return from a European Cup fixture against Red Star Belgrade in Yugoslavia. The final match that the legendary "Busby Babes" had played prior to their trip to Yugoslavia was at Highbury, as Sir Matt Busby's team won a thrilling encounter 5-4 in front of 63,758 on February 1, 1958.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep agreed that was a nice touch tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't get the Benjani move.

I thought that Benjani was Pompey's best player this season? I don't watch much of their side, but when I do...he's usually involved in the action. 

*shrugs*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I thought that Benjani was Pompey's best player this season? I don't watch much of their side, but when I do...he's usually involved in the action.


There's no doubt he's having a good season, but of all his 12 league goals this season, 9 goals have come against the four worst defensive teams in the league; Derby, Reading, Newcastle and Fulham. So if a team has even a remotely good defence, it's unlikely he'll score. This season I'd say Distin, Kranjcar, and Muntari have all been better than him from the matches I've seen.

Also, Pompey now have Defoe, who is certainly more talented, but I still wouldn't count on him being consistent enough. Also, Harry best give him a striking partner because Defoe would be the last player I'd want holding up the ball. That was one thing Benjani was quite good at. 

Also, I'm glad Baros is back in the Premier League, not because he's good or anything, I just love seeing him put his head down and run like a madman, he's like Sissoko in the aspect that watching him suck is fun.



> The quote below is taken from the Arsenal programme for their match against Newcastle the other night. Now, I wouldn't normally be the first to praise Arsenal, but I think what they've done is a nice gesture, rather classy.


We're the classiest club in all of Britain. There are certain reasons I choose to support Arsenal, and things like that are certainly one of them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I was thinking of getting some sleep, and getting up and watching Man United vs Tottenham (all other active matches are shit tbh, well imo) then watching Liverpool vs Sunderland. Pretty hard to sleep though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yesssss boys.

Rit so Ronaldo continues to be the sex and omjfc I was on the edge of the biggest orgasm ever only to see Supers shot go wide, but honestly he was awesome when he came on. 

I've been sure for a while we'll win the league, and unless we get a huge amount of injuries or suddenly start to suck, then yeah it's ours again.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Saha and Neville are back for next week and then it's just Silvestre and Foster who are left to come back.

Only bad thing is Rooney, Saha and Tevez are all injury prone. So let's hope we don't lose more than one at a time. Remembering how poorly we were doing when both Rooney and Saha were out at the start of the season and Ronnie was suspended. Fraizer Campbell even got a game we were that thin.

Odds of that happening again though are very slim. Plus we now also have Welbeck!!1!11!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I remember Andy Gray saying on Wednesday he was not sure if Neville would be back and if so, whether he would last much after the end of the season. I tend to agree. Gary is what, 33 now? That is quite old without the injury he has had, not to mention Gray knows what he is on about most of the time.

I wll stick my neck out and say United don't really need Neville back. Not really struggled without him, although it might give another boost for a few weeks at least.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wes Brown has been doing well at right back, plus we have O'Shea and Simpson who can play there too. Not in the same class as Neville was but Simpson could be a good chance in a few years. I too don't think we need Neville that much, although to have him back and fit would be a boost seeing as he is club captain I guess.

I think RM wants him back bad, considering he laughed last time I said Brown has done well in his absence and we aren't really missing him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Odds of that happening again though are very slim. Plus we now also have Welbeck!!1!11!


Why are you trying to be funny?

You dont even fucking know who wellbeck is.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

:lmao

I know who Welbeck is, and you spelt it wrong :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It has many spellings :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I see :side: 

Anyone else think City are going to shove men behind the ball against Arsenal today? Sturridge up front on his own, I'd imagine Corluka and Hammann will be man marking the likes of Fabregas. 

I could see Arsenal having a frustrating day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Game over, City need to sort their lives out or they'll get murdered.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

2-1 now...thought they were dead and buried..


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still love the Clichy. I hope that prick Domenech wasn't watching, if so he may axe Gael from the French line-up :sad:

Besides, if that was anyone else but Corluka closing Clichy down, he would have gotten away with it like he usually does. Corluka being a defender just read him too well :side:

Good performance. Ball is getting the run around. If we keep working the right flank, and if Hleb gets onto the ball more and into better positions, then we should wrap the game up well. I'd also like to see more players willing to test Hart. Diaby and Adebayor are the only players who seem happy to shoot.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Why are you trying to be funny?
> 
> You dont even fucking know who wellbeck is.


Um yes I do. He played for our youth team. He went on the trip to Saudi and came off the bench, only to miss a penalty. He's a dark skinned forward who has great pace and dribbling skills according to Fergie and Fergie thinks he'll be alright filling in the first team from now on. I've seen him in a couple of games on MUTV out here on Setanta, he looks like a good youngster.

Nice try though, coming from the guy who can't even spell his name. Really.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The united team today is quite sexual, best we've fielded all season.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

City puttin up a good fight at ther moment.Arsenal could do with another goal to kill them off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arbeloa has had to pull out of the Spanish squad after being selected for the fist time in his career. He really deserves a place in their team, and hopefully he'll get selected again and be in the Euro 2008 squad, he can play anywhere in defense.

What's the team MUF? I know Hutton is starting for Spurs, but don't know any other team news.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS

Brown
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Ronny
Hargreaves
Scholes
Giggs

Tevez
Rooney

Nani, Carrick, Anderson, O'Shea, Kuszczak


RATHER NIIICE, should be good enough.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Arsenal; first team to win at the Eastlands this season. Woo :side:

Berba's form has slowed down a little bit recently, at least in the league, so hopefully he comes out firing against United. Whenever he's playing well, things happen.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Good to see Arsenal pick up the win, and even better to see Adebayor put the game away near the end. Quite a dominating Arsenal squad today, and City did pressure us for a while, but not enough to really get Lehmann involved (except that run made by Darius). 3 points, good job!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sagna truly is a brilliant player. Better than Evra if you don't mind me saying. He can cover as good as anyone, and is awesome in attack too. He's been one of the real keys to our season, and is the only new addition to our first team this season, which clearly shows his affect if you compare this season to last season. Eboue's hopes of first team football at Arsenal are over.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Solid win at Eastlands, today.

Let's go Spurs. Make yourself useful, and get a draw at least. If not a win.

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Protest galore happeningg against the owners today. Some of them are:

- Wearing all black
- Boycotting the club shop
- Boycotting the programme and buying fanzine
- Staying back 15 minutes after the match
- There's talk of not going into the ground until 10 minutes after kick off (fuck that one I'm not wasting money)


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I TOLD YOU. 

How much of it are you going along with son?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

All of it apart from the 10 minute thing.

Man Utd are losing


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Berbatov is love. 

Tottenham suck at hanging on usually, hopefully their improved defense can do a decent job though....


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd mark for a tottenham win..even a draw would be a good result tbh.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

So happy Arsenal won today


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

LK93 said:


> So happy Arsenal won today


Ditto. Now we have to rely on Spurs to hold Man Utd and hope Chelsea drop some points.

Adebayor has been sensational as of late. 8 goals in the last 6 games now that is class.

EDIT: 1-0 Spurs. Nice one Berba


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

united didn't have good first hopefully we can step up in the second half and score a early goal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've been horrible, glad it's only 1-0 at the break. Hopefully Fergie sorts them out because otherwise we'll drop points for sure. Giggs has been really poor and has actually looked terrible in comparison to how Nani played during the week. Very disappointing all round and I think Ronny will now miss the derby next Sunday after picking up a yellow.

I'm hopeful things can be sorted.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I love the Clattenburg.

As good as Spurs have been, I can't see them holding Man Utd for the rest of the game. Either their defence will cock up, or Man Utd will just string together an awesome goal. I just hope Spurs can grab another one, and if they keep creating the chances it could well happen. They've really come out for the three points, and have been the better team so far, but I don't suspect that will last. 

I'm just so very glad that Arsenal played Spurs at White Hart Lane when they were in shite form


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Giggs has been terrible with his first touch. Tevez continues to lose the ball overdoing some things. Brown has also given the ball away a fair bit. Ronnie has hardly been in the game.

I really hope he doesn't miss the derby game. That'll be a major blow.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Disapointed we didn't stick with Nani, he had a good game midweek.

I think Fergie thinks Giggs will turn up everytime in the big games, not to be so far.
Hopefully we can come out second half & get an early goal, otherwise it will be very tough.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Playing Chimbonda on the left was a great decision by Ramos. I've been saying all year that playing a right footer on Ronaldo would work really well, as it would stop him cutting inside.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I think you guys will still win. 

NICE TIMESLOT RIGHT ROLE MODEL!1!! ITS 3AM RIGHT NOW >_______>

Birmingham 0-0 Derby (1500)
Blackburn 0-0 Everton (1500)
Portsmouth 0-0 Chelsea (1500)
Reading 0-1 Bolton (1500)
Tottenham 1-0 Man Utd (1500)
Wigan 1-0 West Ham (1500)

Back to United/Tottenham.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

By the looks of it, Ronny only has 4 cards thankfully.

And  at Carrick coming on for Owen, unless he's got another injury....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ROTATION POLICY!

Keane blew a chance.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like Hargreaves is injured, doubt a straight swap like that would be made if not. 

And United will piss the derby, as Elano is banned and the rest of City's attacking players are average.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ANELKA Ftw!!


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea have scored so its even more important now if we loose this match now chelsea will also been just 1 point behind


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Nani and Anderson on to change the game i suppose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Be interesting to see what happens after the scores today. Chelsea will most likely hold their lead while Tottenham have messed United about with United's changing formation, tbh.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> Be interesting to see what happens after the scores today. Chelsea will most likely hold their lead while Tottenham have messed United about with United's changing formation, tbh.


Yeah spurs haven't let man utd settle down and it seems to be working . Keane is a bastard for not scoring.

Chimbonda got fucked up. Oooh that was harsh from nani


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fuck it defoe got 1 for pompey


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Owen more than likely did have an injury, coming off after 46 minutes, hopefully we can get a point now, can't see us winning.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Owen more than likely did have an injury, coming off after 46 minutes, hopefully we can get a point now, can't see us winning.


that looks the best we can get as for now


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Yes!! Defoe got one back for portsmouth. Things are looking bright for arsenal


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

DEFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Tottenahm are doing well it seems, bizarre how United are playing, sure they'll still nab a goal or 2 though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

COME ON HOTSPUR


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

I still can't believe tottenham are outplaying man utd. I have a feeling man utd will steal one though. COME ON YOU BASTARDS SCORE ANOTHER!!


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

strange that chelsea vs pompey is more entertaining then man utd vs hotspur


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Come on, Hotspur.

Rafael Benitez makes five changes to the side that were beaten by West Ham in midweek with Javier Mascherano recalled after serving a one-match suspension. 

There are also starts for Martin Skrtel, Lucas Leiva and Jermaine Pennant. 

The Liverpool team in full: Reina, Carragher, Aurelio, Skrtel, Hyypia, Gerrard, Mascherano, Lucas, Pennant, Torres, Crouch. Subs: Itandje, Finnan, Benayoun, Babel, Kuyt. 

Bit strange, Carra at RB? Out of position maybe..

Happy Crouch starts.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol Babel not starting again.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Only 20 Minutes Left, hold out you Slags!  We deserve our win easily, but I guess Man U will get a lucky goal with Ronaldo or the Monkey and get a draw, I hope not.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Only 20 Minutes Left, hold out you Slags!  We deserve our win easily, but I guess Man U will get a lucky goal with Ronaldo or the Monkey and get a draw, I hope not.


YOU BETTER WIN!! What a challenge by chimbonda kept tevez out.

:lmao what a dive by Rooney and now he misses the next game. Superb.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He should of started, or at least come on today. I'll mark.

Rooney booked for...diving? He misses the Manchester Derby next week.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Everton Scored, 1-0 to them against Black burn.

EDIT: _Andy Johnson had the ball in the net for Everton but the goal was ruled out for offside. A very, very late and somewhat dubious decision. _


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> He should of started, or at least come on today. I'll mark.
> 
> Rooney booked for...diving? He misses the Manchester Derby next week.


Yup. Man Utd are going all out for the goal. 89 min and counting.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

We won't get a goal now, disapointing performance.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

1-1 trevez scores


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

OMFG!


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

FUCKING HELL. Typical by Man Utd. Stole a point. Terrible defending at the end. :cuss::cuss:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We were horrible today, but thank fuck we at least stole a point. Not happy with such a shitty performance, but at least we got something from the game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Typical by Man Utd


How is it typical?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You always call him 'trevez'. Are you aware his name is 'Tevez'? 

Pretty poor from United I thought, same they got a point after al the fgouling and diving, and how well Spurs defended. 

Chelsea drew. 

Arsenal top.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Arsenal are winning comfortably most weekends, so I can only see them winning the title tbh, and Man U and Chelsea fighting for Second. But Our FUCKING DEFENCE AGAIN! Well at least we kept United to a draw, which is a poor result for them really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney misses the Derby, thus Tevez and Ronny up front who are in much better goal scoring form, sucks for them.

lmfao untill it bleeds @ you only being able to see Arsenal winning the title.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> Lol Babel not starting again.


Don't see what's funny about it, he'll start more next season when other players make way for him, he isn't confident enough to really be starting up front just at the moment, and he isn't a winger. 

Glad Lucas is starting.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

^ It's funny because whenever he comes on he looks good, yet he constantly starts on the bench.

We were lucky to get a point yeah, Spurs deserved to win.
But saying it's typical Utd scoring late on is a little silly, we rarely ever need to rely on a late goal.

Relieved we got a point, & Chelsea drew which is a bonus.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> How is it typical?


It's called rival fans being bitter. You Mancs do it all the time to Arsenal, so we give a bit back. Also, a while back around 2000, you were renowned for scoring goals late on in the match, so it is sorta typical :side:

For me the title race is still in balance until Arsenal play at Old Trafford. I still think Man Utd will win the league as things currently stand, although a lot will depend on that one match, and Arsenal's trip to Stamford Bridge.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> How is it typical?


Those last minute goals by man utd when your'e playing terrible.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> lmfao untill it bleeds @ you only being able to see Arsenal winning the title.


don't see how is funny chap, Arsenal are having a great season, so I don't know what's so LMFAO worthy of my comment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All the best teams keep going for the whole game, thus we get late goals, very simple.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> All the best teams keep going for the whole game, thus we get late goals, very simple.


So your calling Derby one of the best teams, as they went for whole game, so your comment is stupid. Getting late goals doesnt make you a great team. Sorry. Yes, Man U are a great team, but that comment was ridiculous.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> ^ It's funny because whenever he comes on he looks good, yet he constantly starts on the bench.
> 
> We were lucky to get a point yeah, Spurs deserved to win.
> But saying it's typical Utd scoring late on is a little silly, we rarely ever need to rely on a late goal.
> ...


Babel does well when he comes on as defenders are knackered, but when he starts he doesn't have the same impact, that will change in time, but for now, coming on and doing well helps him more than starting and playing average.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Typical United, lucky late goal. Still, Arsenal top.

Liverpool need to win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CyberWaste said:


> So your calling Derby one of the best teams, as they went for whole game, so your comment is stupid. Getting late goals doesnt make you a great team. Sorry. Yes, Man U are a great team, but that comment was ridiculous.


Not really fussed what you think of my posts.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rooney playing on the wings was a shitty decision. If any of our front men should be moving out to help Ronnie and Giggs it should be Tevez. He's the best at that.



> *Arsenal are winning comfortably most weekends*, so I can only see them winning the title tbh, and Man U and Chelsea fighting for Second. But Our FUCKING DEFENCE AGAIN! Well at least we kept United to a draw, which is a poor result for them really.


Doesn't mean they will continue to do so. If you can only see them winning the title, than you obviously need your eyes checked. The season is no were near over, Arsenal are only two points ahead. They showed that if teams attack at them, they are shakey. Pity everyone who comes across them bar the "big three" play 4-5-1 and try to snatch a draw with them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LOL @ the fact we are playing badly makes it a "big three"

The term is big 4, teams still play defensively against us, hense why we draw so bloody much.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it's still the big four, untill Liverpool stop finishing in those top positions on a regular basis it will remain that way.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool/Sunderland about to start.

Their faces sure looked depressed, doesn't look good.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Rooney playing on the wings was a shitty decision. If any of our front men should be moving out to help Ronnie and Giggs it should be Tevez. He's the best at that.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean they will continue to do so. If you can only see them winning the title, than you obviously need your eyes checked. The season is no were near over, Arsenal are only two points ahead. They showed that if teams attack at them, they are shakey. Pity everyone who comes across them bar the "big three" play 4-5-1 and try to snatch a draw with them.


Yes I know Arsenal still have to maintain that from, but its my opinion and they are convincing me of being title worthy, with the whole team gelling together, but dont think im saying Man U don't gel together, it will be neck and neck I think till the last month or 2, with all the top 3 teams, but then Arsenal pulling away, my opinion, also its the "Big 4", Liverpool are still a good team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I only wonder if progression in cup competitions may have an effect on which team actually wins the league. I'm going to go out on a limb and say Man Utd have next to no chance of getting the 'treble', so I'm thinking if we go out to both United and Milan in the FA Cup and the UCL respectively, if that could help our bid to win the league, as that would be our purpose for the rest of the season. Well I suppose only time will tell, and I know we've already exceeded all expectations this season, but I just hope we can get one trophy to really cap it off. That's still much easier said than done though.

Also, another concern of mine is that Arsenal tent to get into spell of bad form, so one bad result could snowball on us, whereas United have always been much more resilient than us. That could also play a part, especially with the FA Cup match coming up soon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Crouchie scores, 1-0 

Good shot by Torres, good save by Gordon.

Benayoun on soon.

Torres scores  2-0


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

2-0, good goal by Torres.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

At last. 

Happy with that in the end. Torres and Crouch both showed they have to start, Torres burning through Bardsley made me lol, don't think Phil expected that after doing quite well before that. 

3-0 was a tad flattering, but oh well. Pennant, Skrtel and Carragher were excellent. 

Finnan, Lucas and Carra being out of position was far from ideal, but Carra did really well on the overlap, best pass of the game for Crouch's goal. Finnan was useful on the left, helping Pennant out and Lucas was just helpless, clearly Rafa didn't see Babel as a starter for the left, and nobody else could fill the position, normally Riise would, but he has been dropped, as people demmanded for his poor form, Arbs is injured, so Aurelio had to be on the left.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ono at no Rooney for the City game. 


ono at us drawing

oyes at Tevez  

Rooney will be a big loss for the derby, but I'm still confident since we're at home. We've won 12 home games in a row I think. 

Ronaldo up front with Tevez plz, Giggs, Anderson, Hargreaves, Park in midfield.

Oh, and Arsenal will fuck up at some point. They've got to play us at home. 

Edit - They've got United and Liverpool in successive weeks :smug: 


Shame Liverpool won't win :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Should have mention oyes @ no Elano for City. They'll be uncreative without him. 

And Tevez didn't score, it was a Dawson og :smug: 

:side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ooh unexpectedly good day of football 

Torres and Crouch every week plz


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I can see Chelsea deciding the title. With both clubs going to Stamford Bridge.

Arsenal - 23rd March
Manchester - 26th April

Also don't count Chelsea out only 6 points behind Arsenal, I personally can't see them catching but never say never.

I've very confused about the Liverpool fans reaction: Do they want both Owners and Rafa gone or just the owners? For me the owners seem like tits, I'm a Newcastle fan but yet I don't wanna see 'pool leave Anfield, but you can't blame your position just to the owner. Can any Liverpool fan on here clear it up for me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The protests are to get the Owners out, some fans aren't keen on Rafa, but would rather have him sacked under more stable ownership than the joke regime we are under now. And there are alot of fans that know with the right players Rafa can do a good job, but needs money, and our owners have very little. 

If you look at Benitez's Valencia team, he didn't need to "rotate", he had the right players. He made Mista top scorer, Curro Torres a full international, Aimar a worldwide success, Vicente and Rufete starters, and bought the best out of Pelligrino and Ayala at the back, with Albelda and Baraja as a brilliant midfield partnership. He doesn't have the ideal team at Liverpool, you look at the players he seeked out the most, most of them have been great signings, such as Mascherano, Torres, Agger and Alonso. But we don't have the money to buy great players for every position, or the strengh to let average players go. And every year the team changes in places because players have to be sold as new players arrive, no fluidity in the team. We need new owners who can finance us towards a real title bid.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We were shit today but we won, something the scum and the bitters didn't 

Mascherano is unfuckingbelivable.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Motherfucker.

I just lost 400'000 points betting today.

:angry:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Haha, i love last minute goals when we dont deserve them. I'll take the point as i thought we should of last by more.

Bringing Hargreaves off was stupid, same goes for Scholes. Carrick is a bore to watch, not good enough for us.

Glad Rooneys suspended next week. Hes stopped scoring and spends most of his time defending. Ronaldo and Tevez up-front will be great.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

So you bought off Hargreaves, without any real reasoning, and replaced him with a similar player, who is less talented? 

Tactical genius, Ferguson :side: 

In all seriousness, is it not possible Hargreaves picked up a little knock and just wasn't risked? Otherwise it's a really peculiar substitution, just a waste.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought Owen was injured, he definetly should of stayed on, annoyed about that now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

And another thing, why the fuck isnt Ferdinand captain already.

He seemed to lift the team when he got the armband and you can tell from his celebrations at the end how much it means to im.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck the world.

If you told before the day started, that ManUtd would draw while Arsenal would win....I would be ecstatic. Yet, here I am...not ecstatic. I would have much rather seen ManUtd get a goal in the 50th minute, than the fucking 90th. Awful way to lose a point on them. But oh well. I'm not necessarily buying Arsenal as the league winner, but I don't get the overwhelming favoritism in ManUtd.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think it just comes down to inexperience in the Arsenal team really, as they're mostly young, & people were questioning whether the pressure would get to them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Because normally we're not that poor. We were against West Ham. Man Utd have the best squad and are the defending champions, hence why they are the favourites.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

i think he sold it well


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Rooney ain't got nuttin' on Hutton.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Clear pen tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clear as day I'd say.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What a disgraceful dive....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've seen worse from Gerrard on a more frequent basis, but I'm sure you're aware of his 'disgraceful' dives.

It was unlike him and unneeded, still not sure why he went down, but he got punished for it which doesn't really happen every time, only when the ref feels like it, it seems.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've seen Rooney do it as much as Gerrard actually, not always in the penalty area either. There's a video about diving on You Tube and Rooney, Ronaldo and Drogba are the 3 most frequent players who appear.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Evra also dived against Spurs.

So many players dive nowdays, that I don't even bother crucifying them, unless its ridiculously regularly. Even players you wouldn't expect it from, like Cahill.



> It was unlike him and unneeded, still not sure why he went down, but he got punished for it which doesn't really happen every time, only when the ref feels like it, it seems.


I can think of one other particular time, a bit more than 3 years ago


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

The awful decisions just don't weight themself out anymore we should have got 1 point against Chelsea and all 3 today. Can someone explain the offside rule? Have they changed it back to when the ball was played 'cause the other season if it hit the post or when the keeper saved it became a different phase and would count as offside even if you were onside when the ball was played. FFS Fifa just change it back to how it was when there was not passives anything 1 players offside the rest are simple as.

As for diving its become a big part in the game. I was playing for my team and I found myself diving, but I felt awful and smashed the ball over the bar from the resulting penalty....clearly didn't fuck up. :no:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

*Sir Alex Ferguson believes Wayne Rooney's work-rate is blunting his threat in front of goal. 
Rooney has scored 10 goals so far this season but, like most of his team-mates, has been left trailing in the wake of Cristiano Ronaldo, who has hit the net an astonishing 27 times. 
Ferguson said: "We told him after the game he doesn't need to expend so much energy in midfield. 


"Paul Scholes and Michael Carrick were in control. 

"Wayne worked too hard and that maybe cost him the opportunity to get goals." 
*

MUF mentioned this last night by saying his pleased Rooney is suspended for the Derby.

Hopefully he don't track back as much, it does get annoying as he ends up on the wings alot too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He should stop *Kuyt*ing around tbh, Ronaldo scoring so many certainly damages how many others score, same thing happens at Liverpool with Torres scoring so many. 

Also, I marked for Bullard scoring a free kick against Villa with 3 minutes to play. Legend.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I honestly thought Villa would have beat Fulham.
Jimmy Bullards free kick was ace.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Carson should never have let that free kick in. It pretty much went in the middle of the net.

Bullard is a ledge though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> He should stop Kuyting around tbh,


I had to LOL at that.

Villa have to beat teams like that if they want to get into Europe, fair play to Fulham though, they played fairly well.
Pleased Bullard scored, his a good player in my opinion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Annoyed at all the teams making it easy for Liverpool tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

What's everyones thoughts on David Wheater? :side:
His an okay player, don't think he should of got in the U21 squad, not just yet anyway.

When the Transfer window was open I heard Liverpool were interested in him, before they bought Skrtel I think.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> What's everyones thoughts on David Wheater? :side:
> His an okay player, don't think he should of got in the U21 squad, not just yet anyway.
> 
> When the Transfer window was open I heard Liverpool were interested in him, before they bought Skrtel I think.


He is an average player. Quite good really considering he plays in an average team, in front of an average stadium crowd and plays under an average manager with an average personality.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Kind of off topic here, but of the people who do fantasy premier league, what's your points total atm, or post a link to your team? Id be eager to know, btw Fulham vs Villa was a horrendous match, Sky Sports seem to get the dud matches this season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with strikers tracking back, as long as they get on the end of things. Rooney took up plenty of good attacking positions against Spurs, but I think he could try and lead the line more often than he does, and really play off the shoulder. With his pace, and guys like Scholes and Giggs who can split defences so easily, he could certainly bag more goals doing that.



> Villa have to beat teams like that if they want to get into Europe, fair play to Fulham though, they played fairly well.


Villa are usually like the 'Tim Henman' of football so to speak. They always beat the shit kickers like Fulham, but they never get any points against the top teams. It seems to have reversed this season though. Lucky for them they have Newcastle at home next week.

Also, I think Scott Carson severely hurt his chances of starting for England by letting the Bullard goal in. Not only was his organisation of the wall horrendous, he took up a stupid position on the far post, and lastly the shot was close enough for him to should have save it. Not one of his finer moments. I'm happy for Bullard though. Funny thing is he was just about to be subbed off before assisting Davies' goal.

Wheater's a solid player with a good future ahead of him. As far as him not being deserving of an Under 21 spot, bollocks. If a player is even playing regularly in the Premier League at that age, they are usually god enough for the U21s. I assume he'll start alongside Anton Ferdinand. I can't think of any other young English central defenders which are any better.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> As far as him not being deserving of an Under 21 spot, bollocks. If a player is even playing regularly in the Premier League at that age, they are usually god enough for the U21s. I assume he'll start alongside Anton Ferdinand. I can't think of any other young English central defenders which are any better.



I didn't say Wheater doesn't deserve to be in the squad, I basically said his not ready in my opinion to be brought straight into a Euro Qualifier, his only come onto the scene this season as he broke into the first team.

Also Steven Taylor, I think he'll get the nod above Wheater to partner Ferdidnand at the moment.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Firstly, :hb Carlos Tevez and Cristiano Ronaldo :hb :hb :side:


Secondly, the new England away shirt has been revealed. Looks pure shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still LOL at the fact England still have to suffer the horror of being sponsored by Umbro.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Horrible.

Lol at the quote next to it. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That does look shit, especially on that twat Joe Cole.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The quote made me chuckle.

Nasty kit, all of them have been poor this year except the African teams.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good god almighty that may be the ugliest shirt I have ever seen in my ever loved life. 

DAM AH.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You expect anything better from Umbro, though? 

But then even they've out done themselves this time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They've made about 2 that I've ever liked. The last England red one wasn't too bad, and the Classic White one with a Single red stripe was nice. 

Other than that, no good, thankfully we're a reebok/adidas team. 

Lawls @ United having to wear Umbro a while back. Probably a good thing ditching them.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

It looks like a 10 year old pajama top.

Save.Us.Adidas.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Munich Anniversary on the BBC, if anyone wants to know:



> *Nation on Film - Munich Remembered*
> Archive footage and powerful personal testimony tell the story of the Munich air disaster 50 years on.
> 
> Monday 4 February - 2200, BBC4
> ...


Gonna be watching the Nation on Film ones on tonight.

MUTV's free on Wednesday too, with a memorial service, a documentary about the disaster, plus a whole load of other random little bits in between.

Edit - Watching that Nation on Film now, they've just shown footage of Duncan Edwards. Looked like an absolutely brilliant player. I'd heard about him being special, but this stunned me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, not only is England unfortunate enough to be sponsered by Umbro, but a qoute that would be more suited to an item from M&S is next to the actual unveiling. Very cool.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

The shirt is almost as bad as the team :no:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I have never bought an England shirt in my life, and seeing that the trend will continue. It just doesn't appeal to me at all, just looks plain and boring, plus it's an England shirt and I see no point in buying one.

Still I just hope that the team can sort itself out with the new manager and actually win some games fro once.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The new England away shirt look's pure rubbish. If people do actually buy that shirt, they seriously have something wrong with them, because I would not buy it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

The last few England shirts havn't been to good to be honest.


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

new England away shirt look's plaine in my view i would buy any other shirt any day then wasting 40£ on that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So Lampard is house hunting in Barca.

Ronny has himself a new house, hopefully ends the shit about him leaving.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Did Lampard ever sign that new contract?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not that I'm aware of, don't remember reading anything.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea, what a dick he is.

He goes on about loving the club and how he won't leave non-stop, but, yea, what a dick.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been told City and United stewards are going undercover in the City end for the Derby on Sunday to stop any chanting/booing during the minutes silence and the rest of the match.

Is this true or is me mate chatting shit?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^ It was in one or 2 of the papers aswell i think..possibly The Sun I think though..Might be true I suppose.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yes, The Sun, very reliable....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> ^ It was in one or 2 of the papers aswell i think..possibly The Sun I think though..Might be true I suppose.


K so it's defo not true then, thanks for clearing that up (Y)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

City's shirt for the derby on Sunday:










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...=5&ico=Homepage&icl=TabModule&icc=picbox&ct=5


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Any pics of our shirt yet?

Sucks I'll be searching the streets for a Sports Bar early in the morning to watch the game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

There hasn't been any pics of ours, since the club don't want any fakes made, I've read.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joe Hart looks like a right smug wanker.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hopefully he'll be :smug: at the end of the game on Sunday.

Also I may be going Chelsea away


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Man City shirt looks nice.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've seen pics for our shirts next seasons, not overly impressed tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Post dem plz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

England just need Heeley's squad. tbf.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> England just need Heeley's squad. tbf.


Huh ?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I didn't understand that either. 

And our kits are










Bit boring, but ok










Poor colour choice










Meh...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Like the Home, don't like the second and don't mind the third.

All shall be bought though, probably with Mascherano, Torres and Babel on the backs.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'll buy all three, they aren't ideal, but at the same time not hideous

Carragher - Home

Mascherano - Away

Agger - Third

Seems fairly likely tbh, unless we have a massive new signing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have Carragher on like everything in some capacity :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I like all of them, yellow > that green though.

Home - Torres 9
Away - Mascherano 20
Third -Agger 5 or Rayat 99


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmao at England fans booing already.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

1-0 to england. Jenas tap in.


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> 1-0 to england. Jenas tap in.


Dont forget nice cross from Joe Cole.


----------



## papermache16 (Dec 1, 2006)

I was afraid a one striker lineup would get few offensive chances, but at least they got the goal.

Wembley want to see a win, and (obviously) you gotta score to do so. Bravo for Cole and Jenas.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I am of the belief that Wes Brown needs to fuck off back to Manchester and never play for England again.


----------



## papermache16 (Dec 1, 2006)

Come on, Ash, you gotta do better than that.

In other news, Italy up 2-0 on Portugal, Netherlands up 2-0 on Croatia, and goose eggs so far for Spain and France.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Wes Brown has not impressed me thus far then again I've hardly been watching.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Brazil just scored against us..nice ball out by fabiano..Robinho with the goal..good finsih..been coming in fairness.
Ha The swiss are level

England ahead again


----------



## papermache16 (Dec 1, 2006)

Time for Crouch to get his customary goal.

Oh Kuyt, why do you get all his time?


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

2-1 now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How was the Minute's Silence observed?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

How Wesserz plays over Richards is just not normal.

Min Silence was fine I think.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah the minute silence was all good.

I think Gerrard is probably right for MOTM, him or Rooney anyway.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

How on earth did Gerrard get MOTM? loved Martin lawerence comemnt about it being voted for "online as they say"..."Geeks!". Golden commentary as always from those two

Good 2nd half from England but still sloppy. Rooney doesnt deserve all the praise he had towards the end-he had so many chances to score, should of found back of the net.

cracking Switzerland goal btw


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It is a well known fact Wes Brown is shite.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good win, nothing more, nothing less.


Wasn't really right to expect wonders in the first game, but there were hints of improvement, and Capello's impressed me so far with his 'no shit' attitude and such like.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

What did everything think on Bentley?

I thought he had a great 2nd half, 1st half overall was piss poor.

Awesome sig btw T-C.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bentley will be a good player for England, the sort of player to take over the position, good delivery, can beat a man too.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

T-C said:


> It is a well known fact Wes Brown is shite.



Loved how Motson kept calling him Wayne :lmao and yeah he didnt have the best of games

I like how Fabio was at the touchline for alot of the game, a factor McClaren very much missed


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gerrard was quite easily the best player on the pitch, his passing was top notch, and the ball into SWP for the 2nd goal was just class. 

Bentley was our second best player

Rooney probably third, terrible in a striking sense, but worked the ball around and gave defenders a nightmare.

Defensively we were fairly solid. That should be a main factor of our game now under Fabs.

Also, the Spanish national team are fucking twats, Torres is injured for the third consecutive time he's joined up with them, he's picked up a hamstring strain so probably won't play against Chelsea. Great, a fucking loss that is then.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Gerrards passing was golden, Rooney really needs to start playing like a striker.

England fans are so easily pleased when Rooney tracks back, its getting annoying now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I laughed pretty hard whenever the English fans started booing the team for passing the ball backwards in order to build another attack and keep possesson of the ball a bit.

Most of them are idiots.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Huge loss for Liverpool, Kuyt and Vorinin it is then. They day Liverpool start Crouch wont be made by Rafa.

Anyone know how Anderson got on tonight for Brazil?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

oh no.

I'm paying 50 quid to go on a 10 hour round journey to watch Kuyt and Vorinon.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, your going, talk about bad timing. Babel and Crouch upfront and Gerrard playing like he did today and you will get a decent result.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not defo going, I'd say I probably will though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That won't happen. 

Benitez despises Crouch. 

Benitez still thinks Babel is a winger

Gerrard quite often does that for England, then plays shite for us, or vice-versa. 

FUCK.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucking Spain, you need Torres to get your UEFA Cup spot for you! :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Without him we probably will only scrape a Ueaf Cup spot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Relegation I'd think....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Adminisatration without Mascha n Carra.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

*Liverpool striker Fernando Torres suffered an injury scare after being forced off after 23 minutes of Spain's clash with France.

Torres had to be replaced after suffering what appeared to be a right hamstring injury.

It was not immediately obvious when Torres sustained the problem, but Spain coach Luis Aragones was quick to replace the forward with Daniel Guiza when it became obvious he was struggling. *

Would be a big blow if he misses the game on Sunday.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

Wes Brown is fucking shite. That is all I have to say about last night's game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Eh.

I was surprised Micah Richards wasn't played ahead of Upson. His inclusion was slightly outta the blue but whatever. England did alright. Atleast they won, lord knows what would've happened had they lost. Considering they were getting boo'ed after like 30 mins.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like Torres will play Sunday thank fucking god.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Where'd you hear that? 

Also, thank god if true, but they said that before the Everton too, and he didn't even make the bench. So I'll take it with a pinch of salt. 

And any news on Babel? News is he went down hard in the Holland game, but I haven't heard what sort of injury it is, or how serious it could be.

Oh, just seen it on .tv, seems like he demmanded to come off to as not to risk it, rather than being forced off. Still a chance he could miss the game though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Didnt realise England were playing untill the 2nd half, and i was busy watching Reaper so ive not seen any of it.

Was brilliant at OT yesterday afternoon, hopefully the same will happen Sunday.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I was surprised Micah Richards wasn't played ahead of Upson. His inclusion was slightly outta the blue but whatever.


I wasn't, not only is Upson better, but he compliments Ferdinand more than Richards would. Also, Brown has proven this season that he isn't 'shit'. Perhaps the weak link in United's defence, but not shit. Who else are England meant to play in right-back anyway? Tony Hibbert?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lmao Wes Brown has been great this season, thank you for backing that up. People who say Brown is shit, need to wake up. I don't think we really have a weak link at the back really, Brown has done well at RB.

I think Upson is good and all, just with the hype Richards gets, and he is a good defender, I thought he may've played. Owell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Brown was really terrible last night, and is quite often United's least impressive player. Wouldn't say he's shit. But he's not much to smile about.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Wes is not up to it as far as I'm concerned. At right back his flaws are hidden a bit due to the rest of the defence being ridiculously great, but he is the worst player on the pitch nearly every game he plays for us.

Having Wes play as right back makes you realise just what a fantastic player Gary Neville is, that is all I have taken from his extended run in the team.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> Where'd you hear that?
> 
> Also, thank god if true, but they said that before the Everton too, and he didn't even make the bench. So I'll take it with a pinch of salt.
> 
> ...


Yeah i don't think it was to serious, like you said, he was forced of.
I hope he plays on Sunday, I want to see how Chelsea's defence handle him as they have been great this season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Having Wes play as right back makes you realise just what a fantastic player Gary Neville is, that is all I have taken from his extended run in the team.


I suppose that's sort of similar to how having Sagna in the Arsenal team this season, I've realised how shit Eboue was last season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> Liverpool manager Rafael Benitez said striker Fernando Torres will miss his side's Premier League game against Chelsea on Sunday.
> Torres had been hopeful of recovering from a hamstring injury sustained in Spain's win over France on Wednesday.
> 
> But Benitez says the 23-year-old is set to miss out at Stamford Bridge.
> ...


Fuck off Spanish National Team, and Lillian Thurham too the monkey's arse, he's past it now. 

Chelsea 5-0 Liverpool on Sunday I think.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> Fuck off Spanish National Team, and Lillian Thurham too the monkey's arse, he's past it now.
> 
> Chelsea 5-0 Liverpool on Sunday I think.


I love how the website manages to contradict itself so quickly.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, look at this.

*The 20 Premier League clubs are reported to have agreed in principle to a radical plan that would see each team playing an extra match a season abroad. 

Under the proposal, matches between two Premier League sides could be staged in the Far East, Australia and the USA. 

The League have called a news conference for this afternoon where it is expected they will confirm they are to explore the proposal of playing games in some of the world's largest cities. 
*

As for the Chelsea game, I think Chelsea will win it now if Torres is out.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That suggestion sucks. 

And our website is hilarious

Early this morning "Who will be missed more, Torres or Drogba"

Rit, so he's not fit then

Early afternoon "Torres boost for Liverpool"

Excellent, he might be fit then

Mid afternoon "Torres out of Chelsea clash"

FUCK YOU.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol good..still should be a close game though.We need a win to keep any title hopes alive.

The premier league proposal is a bit stupide IMO.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The idea of he Premiership doing an NFL is shit. Hope it never comes to fruition.

I hope Liverpool can get something, don't see it happening though, with or without Torres.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The idea of playing an extra game is so fucking stupid, the season's long enough as it is, and I know its only a game, but add to that the travel and it'll only create problems. Maybe a pre-season friendly, yeah, but a competitive fixture? Fuck off. It won't gain that many more fans, its not like the profile of the league has to be enhanced, its already the world's best league (arguably). 

Plus, we'd end up playing one team 3 times. How do you make that fair? Say, for example, United were playing Liverpool in a jobber country like USA. Neither sets of fans would make the trip, neither team would want to be without their fans. Then take it if it was United/Derby. Derby's Cup Final cool, and its being played in a country where they have no support at all. 


Would be absolute shit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> The idea of playing an extra game is so fucking stupid, the season's long enough as it is, and I know its only a game, but add to that the travel and it'll only create problems. Maybe a pre-season friendly, yeah, but a competitive fixture? Fuck off. It won't gain that many more fans, its not like the profile of the league has to be enhanced, its already the world's best league (arguably).
> 
> Plus, we'd end up playing one team 3 times. How do you make that fair? Say, for example, United were playing Liverpool in a jobber country like USA. *Neither sets of fans would make the trip*, neither team would want to be without their fans. Then take it if it was United/Derby. Derby's Cup Final cool, and its being played in a country where they have no support at all.
> 
> ...


I would 

Shit idea though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You wouldnt though, tbh.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Rooney was trying too hard to impress the coach, you could see he tried and ended up just running the ball into the defenders time after time where as for United he'd pass and move. Also taking the ball from Jenas' run wasn't very impressive, but I thought he had a good game. He tried for every second he was on, and for his last 15 minutes just took the piss out of switzerland. When you play that hard you'll get a goal eventually. I'm sure that's why Capello kept him on for so long. To try to give him the confidence of that one goal and to settle him down.

I thought Barry was average. His distribution was simple to the point of missed oppurtunity, but he did shield the defence well. My first choice is Carrick or Hargreaves :\

Wes was shit as usual. lmao at him turning down £55,000 a week. He's lucky he's not on 5.50 from tesco.

Aside from his goal and a through ball chance he played too late, Jenas was anonymous for the first half. It's most likely just my hatred for the guy, though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Agree about Barry and Jenas.


I was surprised at Gerrard being Man of the Match, I thought it was quite hard to pick out one player, most weren't at their best and none stood out to me.

I think England need a 4-4-2, Rooney needs support up top, my first choice would be Crouch, I think he's proved that he deserves to start (for both club and country), and have Barry and Gerrard in the middle, Bentley on the right and Joe Cole on the left. 

Defence a bit shaky yesterday, need Terry back.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Cole doesn't impress me on the left, yes he produced last night, but despite Lawrenson's desperate claims tyhat he is consistant, he is the opposite, he drifts in and out of games far too much, not really a natural left winger. I'd like to see Young play there more often, he has more pace than Cole and is a constant threat. 

I don't like 4-5-1 at all really, but it is Capello's constant tactic. He also likes to play with a big man, I know he dropped Montella when he was in Italy because he was "too small". So I see Crouch starting alot of games under Caepllo's regime. 

Barry was good last night, I thought. He protected the back 4 pretty well and seemed to be chasing down Barnetta time after time, and he was probably the Swiss's most dangerous player. Nerves got to him a bit with his passing, but I think he did his job OK. 

Gerrard was a clear MOTM for me, if only that for all the wingmen's good play, it didn't always produce a great deal, whereas Gerrard was spraying the ball around very effectively. Pass for the second goal was picture perfect, and had he not done it I'm quite concerned at how we would have gone on to win the game, as we kept creating chances and missing them. 

Jenas looked nervy, but got forward for his goal in the exact fashion we needed him to, there wasn't enough of that midfield pushing forwward for crosses last night, thankfully he went forward for that one and stuck it in the net.


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, i think the man of the match should of been ronney because he was playing good attacking footbll and when england was in a spot of bother at the back he came and help'd


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

But he missed chance after chance after chance, so I'm not sure he, as a striker can be MOTM.

And most of his attacking football involved dropping back to defend :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I really like the look of Jenas now. He has become a completley different player under Ramos. 

I always used to think he was just an overrated player who got up and down the pitch well, but he has become a lot smarter with his runs.

Also his delivery from set plays is top notch.

I didn't see most of the game last night so I can't comment on his performance there, but I like the look of him currently.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

CHELSEA AWAY..........I'M GOING


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

WE'RE LOSING

And I mark for Jenas.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

You'll probably outsing them Sunday, they're fans are so poor at home, they're only good when paying Away for some reason.

As for Jenas, I think it's amazing how much his improved the last few months, I thought he was awful & so overrated before that, he deserves to be in the squad.
Barry was okay, should of started Hargreaves though.

I still would of played Brown, his form for Utd has been consistent & solid enough, don't know why he looked a little shaky.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> CHELSEA AWAY..........I'M GOING


The away end sucks.

2 small section in 2 tiers which makes it impossible to create a good atmosphere.

Have fun watching your team get thrashed though, seeing as Essien, Drogba and Kalou will be back.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They won't be back though I wouldn't expect. 

Have fun at the empty empty City of Manchester, if you're going. If not, enoy the pub with Nicky Butt's family :side:

Edit, lawls, forgot City had already played United at the COM, for some bizarre reason. owell, not quite as bad as MUF's fuck up.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Why would i be going to the City stadium?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Why would he go there?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

For fun and leisure :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good times then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

ohyes. 

In all seriousness, I think it's strange having a passionate derby on a day United plan to mourn Munich, perhaps not the most respectful fixture.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> ohyes.
> 
> In all seriousness, I think it's strange having a passionate derby on a day United plan to mourn Munich, perhaps not the most respectful fixture.


The whole city was affected though. And a former City player died in the crash as well. It will work as long as there isn't an idiot or 8 in the crowd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's stupid pretty much the minutes silence

Should have done it at the next home game.

Two games they should never have done the minutes silence for in the Premiership are City and Everton. Everton chant and hurl abuse about that in every game and I can't see City fans passing up the oppurunity.

And our fans best be amazing on Sunday :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I agree with that part of it, the whole City being affected, but the importance of the match itself will always convince people to be abusive, no matter what the occasion being remembered is about. Not to mention whoever wins, their victory will pale a bit in significance, Whether it's a bad thing or not I don't know, just will be a strange feeling derby I think.

A few people shouted over the minute's silence at Wembley, I see a few people doing it at OT, will be in the minority though. City intend to be respectful.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness, think of this from a City maniacs perspective.

It is a once in a lifetime oppurunity.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

Novus Audax said:


> I wasn't, not only is Upson better, but he compliments Ferdinand more than Richards would. Also, Brown has proven this season that he isn't 'shit'. Perhaps the weak link in United's defence, but not shit. Who else are England meant to play in right-back anyway? Tony Hibbert?


Please don't tell me you thought Brown actually played good last night. He was the worst player on the pitch by a mile, misplaced passes, no confidence, he was abysmal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't hold out much hope, but they were respectful of the George Best silence, people from another set of fans tried to ruin it though.

I'm sure if someone does try to ruin it they will be dealt with appropriately.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

T-C said:


> I don't hold out much hope, but they were respectful of the George Best silence, people from another set of fans tried to ruin it though.
> 
> I'm sure if someone does try to ruin it they will be dealt with appropriately.


Not much they can do if they all start chanting it like Everton does. That's why nothing ever happens at Everton, as the whole of Gwaldys street chants it so they can't really single out any one person.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I remember Liverpool fans were accused of breaking the minutes silence for Best, it was called off after 20 seconds. But we were playing Man City, so quite how they determined who was murmering was beyond me, and it never went beyond murmering, so proving who it was must have been a hard task. 

Leeds booed it though I recall.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd be pretty sure that there won't be any mass chanting during it. Just the odd idiot shouting out if anything.

Leeds are the scummiest of the lot to be honest.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

City fans will respect the minute silene.

Frank Swift is a City legend, and his family are gonna be on there on Sunday. 

Also cameras can single out anybody in OT these days and anyone who doesnt respect it will get a life-time ban.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not sure that will bother a random City thug. He'd only be getting banned from one game a season.

Also I'm pretty sure Everton are scummier than Leeds.

I infact mark for Leeds now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol. A Liverpool fan calling Everton fans scum?



Shocker.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, by theory I should think United are the scummiest as I hate them the most :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, I've pretty much missed the last few pages of Liverpool talk, but I guess I'll just say a few things. Torres injured? Sucks major balls. I doubt it'd be Voro - Kuyt because Voro is injured, even if he wasn't there's no way he'd play him against Chelsea (only if he has absoulte brain damage). 

The game is still very winnable, but I doubt they'd play Babel as a striker. That's the only problem. Babel - Crouch upfront is what I'd mark for, of course with Gerrard, Benayoun, Masch and Leiva behind them. I have no clue what Rafa is going to do, as noone ever does, but it'll probaly be a bizarre decision (like he did with Torres as a loan striker with Gerrard feeding behind him, oh how stupid). 

Team I'd like to see

Reina 

Finnan - Carra - Skrtel - Aurelio (or Hypia if he can play there)

Benayoun - Gerrard - Masch - Leiva

Babel - Crouch

Team I expect off of Rafa

Reina 
Finnan - Carra - Hypia - Riise (>_>)

Benayoun - Gerrard - Masch - Kewell

Kuyt - Crouch

Really, I'd like to see All 3 Kuyt, Crouch and Babel in there...

I really don't know what's going to happen, I don't even know if I can watch the game on at 3am MONDAY morning here


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

ryo7200 said:


> Please don't tell me you thought Brown actually played good last night. He was the worst player on the pitch by a mile, misplaced passes, no confidence, he was abysmal.


I only caught about 10 minutes of the England match. What I was saying is that Brown isn't a shit player and he's proven that this season. Yes, he is United's worst player in their first eleven, and is often overshadowed by their other quality defenders but he's sound defensively, consistent, and does a job.

Also, I think Rafa should try playing a three man strike force against Chelsea. Crouch up front with Babel and Kuyt playing off him. That could work well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Aurelio is inured, so Riise has to play. 

Lucas at LM again would give me a heart attack.

I'd like to see Babel on the left of midfield, with Benayoun supporting Crouch up front, if that isn't working, Benayoun can switch with Babel, so Benayoun goes left and Babel goes up front, then if that doesn't work, Pennant and Yossi can switch wings as they have done this season, whilst Babel plays as a striker.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Gerrard "in the hole" doesn't work, either Babel or Benayoun for that position behind Crouch plz. That or Kuyt and Crouch up front.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Kit for Sunday's game, very nice and simple.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hope Anderson plays.

He'd look hot in it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Where the fuck did my post go


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

T-C said:


> Hope Anderson plays.
> 
> He'd look hot in it.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> Where the fuck did my post go


I deleted it.


I'm an undercover mod :side: :side:

:smug:

Edit:



> *Manchester United's Sir Alex Ferguson and Cristiano Ronaldo have scooped the Barclays monthly awards for January.*
> 
> Manager Ferguson, 66, wins the manager of the month award after leading his team to four wins out of four that included a 6-0 victory over Newcastle.
> 
> ...


About fucking time too.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you lot get the PM from David?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yes. 

I will not be threatened tho.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I got it.

I'm not going to 'Soccer Forum'.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Is it true the minute silence, is now a minute of clapping, so idiot's shouting wont be heard?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not heard about that.



> *Prime Minister Gordon Brown has called on the Premier League to listen to the views of the fans before moving ahead with plans to introduce overseas games.*
> 
> Brown also believes that the money earned from the foreign matches should be used so "the fans get the benefit".
> 
> ...


Good on him.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah I read that earlier, he should do that too.
I really hope it doesn't go ahead.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

jusr reading the over sea fixture, i find it pretty pointless if it goes ahead.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Minutes clapping is about 100 times more intelligent of an idea.

also lol @ that soccer forum thing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Applauding a airplane crash just wouldn't be right, it's ok if you're celebrating someone's life but not a tragedy like that. I just don't think it would be appropriate.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^yea it'd be a bit weird..still the minutes silence is probably going to be ruined so it might be for the best.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

*Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson has hinted that he may hand 17-year-old Danny Welbeck a shock debut against Manchester City. 

Ferguson is short of attacking options for Sunday's Manchester derby, with Wayne Rooney suspended and Louis Saha sidelined through injury. 
"I may bring in the boy Welbeck, possibly from the start," he said. 


"The boy has a chance of making it. We think he has that temperament. 


"I think we want to keep Cristiano Ronaldo as a wide player, so we are short up front. Louis Saha is not back and we could have played Ryan Giggs through the middle but I think Welbeck has got the temperament. 
*

:shocked:

That was yesterday, I doubt he'll start though, maybe the bench.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

God don't play Giggs through the middle. He's been poor there this season.

It'll be interesting to see if Welbeck and Tevez start together, and if they can work well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's a risk, unproven kid in a Manchester Derby. 

Then again, Park is lacklustre on the wing, so Ronaldo pretty much has to be there, otherwise the wings won't come into play, Giggs is dreadful in the middle, so maybe Wlebeck is the best option....

Doesn't help much that Tevez is a second striker, and full incapbable of playing up top alone without a real partner.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think we'll just end up playing Ronaldo upfront.

Ferguson suggested playing Wellbeck because he prefers Ronaldo on the wings, I just hope we don't play Tevez up top on his own, we shouldn't do, we hardly ever play 4-5-1.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

T-C said:


> Applauding a airplane crash just wouldn't be right, it's ok if you're celebrating someone's life but not a tragedy like that. I just don't think it would be appropriate.


Yeah good point actually.

You could just say that the players lives were being applauded though.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Man United clearly need to whip out their Dong....


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

As long as the Busby Babes are honoured, I don't think it will really matter what form it's in. I'd say the applause is a better idea, as the 'boo boys' would really ruin the moment.

Also, I think Welbeck may very well start against City. Fergie will certainly want Ronaldo wide on the right, not just because that's his best position, but because he'll want to square him up against Michael Ball, who is clearly City's weak link in defence, and who better than Ronaldo to exploit that? 

Personally I think the best option is to have Giggs upfront. He might not have played too well in past matches this season in which he has been listed centrally on the team sheet. But it's somewhat natural to his game to drift inwards and who better than the old master to outwit the likes of Dunne and Richards? Nani could then play on the left.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah. Giggs has shown this season, he can handle it out on the left flank, slightly tucked in fair go, but he can still go. If not, play Nani. More often than not, he produces. Stick Welbeck and Tevez up front, Ronnie on the right and then prolly Scholes and Hargeaves through the middle. Pretty solid.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I assume this PM hinted at closing this thread and all posting at soccer forum?

If so, fuck that, I'll just stick to 606.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If VS didn't want Soccer Forum to fail miserably, they shouldn't have called it _Soccer_ Forum. Even if this thread gets closed (which I doubt will happen), I won't post at SF.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm not sure how serious it was meant to be, but it said they'd block off Word Games, something else and Sports for all those it sent to (which was the usual suspects, Me, Ste, Dest, T-C, Deco, Bradders, MUF, Jamie, Bouma, Alex) if we didn't join and remain active on Soccer Forum. Not totally sure that's allowed, and I refuse to be bribed. 

OWEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The whole blackmailing this is pretty bullshit.

I can't see many of us having a reason to come here if they do that and take away the Word Games and Trivia and this thread.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

DAMN YOU BOUMA AND CAREW

Newcastle suck :side: Villa will win this, go above us, then we'll lose to Chelsea and they'll stay above us along with Everton. ono


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Newcastle job out.

Again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The jobbing continues, HHERE COMES HARPER!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Owen looks so pissed off.

Looks like they gonna have to wait for the King Kev revolution.

Poor jobbers.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This is a HUMBLING.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You know you need defensive lessons when Carew is scoring unmarked headers, and Nicky Butt has literally given him one of them. Awful.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats how you take a penner.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

One of the easiest Hat-tricks I've seen. That's another three goals now from Villa which were from set-pieces. Also, I might add that Harewood has been much more impressive than Agbonlahor in recent weeks. WHERES HIS ENGLAND CALL UP!!!

I'd mark for Harewood in an England jersey.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Harewood was immense. 

And what a penalty.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

oh my god Newcastle...Oh my god. Just buy a new back four before Given leaves. He is far too good for this team.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

A question, why was Given taken off? Did he pick up an injury or was it Keegan "weaving his tactical magic wand" again?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nah he was injured,pulled his groin when the first goal went in..


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

All the current games are proving to be total wank. Tottenham have gone from playing excellently against Man Utd, to playing fairly drab against Derby.

Poor Newcastle. Harewood did well imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

All these games suck, the one weekend the Super Sunday looks half decent, and it totally ends up ruining Saturday, superb. 

Alves is on for Boro. Bet he'll score :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

What a boring day of football. Tommorrow will make up for it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Not sure that will bother a random City thug. He'd only be getting banned from one game a season.


A lifetime ban from Football in England, and there season ticket will get cancelled.

Also, Wellbeck being called up is good, bring him on for the last 30 minutes and i bet he scores.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

If is true that all the players tommorrow will be wearing plain black boots?


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Is it just me or should these bannings not be a part of minute silences? It takes all the meaning out of it. Honestly, if some people want to ruin it, then let them ruin it. They've got to live with themselves for that, but at least they had a choice, a choice they'd hopefully be respectful with.

Saying stay silent or i'll ban you? Where's the tribute or meaning in that? If respect is forced not chosen, it's not respect...It's a farce. It's not even freedom :\


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Is it just me or should these bannings not be a part of minute silences? It takes all the meaning out of it. Honestly, if some people want to ruin it, then let them ruin it. They've got to live with themselves for that, but at least they had a choice, a choice they'd hopefully be respectful with.
> 
> Saying stay silent or i'll ban you? Where's the tribute or meaning in that? If respect is forced not chosen, it's not respect...It's a farce. It's not even freedom :\


True say :side:

I reckon because of the fuss made teh City fanz will be quiet. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not going to be on tomorrow as my mates Dad the fool wants to be in London by 12.30  and I won't get home until after midnight probably, so i'll leave my thoughts for tomorrows game:

Honestly I expect absolutely fuck all tomorrow. Simply because we aren't playing well as a team at the moment and without Torres and probably Babel we haven't got someone who can score, score, score. You could say we have Gerrard, but he will go missing tomorrow I expect and I get the feeling that Crouch will play shite. The problem with Crouch is he's shit in the air yet we peservere with long balls to him, in which he always gets beaten to. Play it normally and we may have a better chance.

If we are to draw we will need Carragher and Mascherano to have great games. Well with Torres they have been by far are best players this season so I don't see why they can't tomorrow.

Team I'd like to see:

Reina

Finnan Carragher Hyypia Aurelio

Pennant Mascherano Gerrard Yosi

Babel Crouch​
I see no reason why if they perform that team can't get a win.

Team I expect to see:

Reina

Finnan Carragher Hyypia Riise

Gerrard Mascherano Xabi Pennant

Crouch Kuyt​
(Please note that Gerrard and Pennnant are interchangable :side

With that team I can't see us winning without any miracles, but we could draw. Still I expect a 1-0 Chelsea flukey Joe Cole win.

So in closing YNWA JFT96 etc.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Who else hates Gary Lineker?

What a dick.

And good luck tomorrow Ste.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Xabs is suspended, Mascherano only just jumped off a plane today, I'm worried about our CM. 

Auelio is injured too 

*Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia/Turtle - Riise

Pennant - Gerrard - Lucas - erm....do we have a left winger? kewell i spose. 

Crouch - Kuyt*

I expect to see that, and honestly, it's not capbable of beating Bolton, let alone Chelsea. 

Bloody injuries. 

Have a good day Ste.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh well...

Looks like we're going down with the mackems, or maybe even without the mackems.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking forward to watching the Chelsea-Liverpool game tomorrow,probably be a bit shit really though.
Expecting us to win tbh but ya never know ...a liverpool win would surprise me though


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tbf, a Liverpool draw should absoulutely stun you, so a win would probably give people heart attacks.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Meh, we'll lose, we get fuck all at Stamford Bridge anyway, even without them going undefeated in about 4 years there :sad:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Murphy's goal left me moist.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KME said:


> Tbf, a Liverpool draw should absoulutely stun you, so a win would probably give people heart attacks.


It probably should,wouldn't though..we'll still find it hard to break you down I think


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Chelsea to beat Liverpool 2-0 and United to beat City 3-1 are on my lucky 15, although I wouldn't be entirely suprised if City got a draw.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^ I kinda would,I expect United to rape them in terms of possesion and I can't see City shocking them like earlier in the season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

We aren't laying well recently though, very sporadic. If we get an early goal it could be embarrassing for City, but I expect them to frustrate us.

Hope Anderson plays. And Park.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I really would love a Liverpool win today, as much as it pains me to say that. I want Chelsea further behind us. However, Liverpool being even further behind would be hilarious.

United win today, don't see anything stopping us getting the job done. I'd like to see Welbeck at some point. Tevez and Ronaldo up front plz. Nani to start on the right.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United and Chelsea wins today I think, title race remains open. 

City's starting eleven normally isn't up to much. Decent keeper, Great right back and center backs, poor left back, poor right winger, meh centeral midfield, Elano is inconsistant (and isn't even playing today) and Hamann is getting older now. Don't think they play with a left winger, and none of their strikers are particularly good, with the exception of Benjani, and possibly Sturridge in the future. Easy United win, 3-0.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao at Robert Green's glove:











Nice montage thing from Sky on the Munich disaster.

Team today:

Van der Sar
Brown
Vidic
Ferdinand
O'Shea
Nani
Scholes
Anderson
Giggs
Ronaldo
Tevez

Subs - Kuszczak, Simpson, Hargreaves, Park, Carrick

No Welbeck. Scholes and Anderson will be THE SEX, and looks like we'll rotate in attack, Nani may move to the left, Ronaldo on the right and Giggs up front, which I hate.

Edit - To go with the commemorative shirts, we're lining up with the numbers 1-11. Ronaldo's still 7 though, that worked out well :smug:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SKRTEL THE TURTLE ON THE ATTACK!~~```@@q!!!11!

LIVERPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WE'LL BEAT THE SCUM CHELSEAAA

(JUST BACK FROM MAIDEN CONCERT WOOOOOOOO) 1AM!11!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

All the fans have been given old style scarves, red black and white for United, blue and white for City. Nice idea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Don't think they play with a left winger


Martin Petrov.

Also, good to see Fergie get it right and play Giggs upfront.

EDIT - Well, actually not so good, as I don't want United to win :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

There's a reason I don't count Petrov normally, this time I just forgot :side: 

But yes, he is good, I just have my own personal grudges against him :side: 

And Giggs up front isn't that good for United, I thik Ronaldo would do better there, he actually seems to be playing up front at times.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

VASSELL!!! After all these years, Sven's favorite player finally pays dividends.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's not that bad, I quite like Vassel, he's scored a couple of important goals this season. 

Good persistance to get to that rebound.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow didn't expect that,City 1-0 up.Tevez was unlucky with that turning shot too ..decent save by Hart.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Can I ask what happened to Kasper, He went on loan somewhere I know that much...just I thought he was doing rather well at City.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

2-0 BENJANI!!!!11!!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

This wasn't in the script.

EDIT: Fuck Richard Key's for saying exactly what I just said 30 seconds later.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucking City ****s


Vidic is poor, Ronaldo's been somewhat absent, and we miss Rooney.

If I'm completely honest, and no disrespect intended, the scale of this match and the preparations etc have caused a fair bit of pressure. May not be why we're 2-0 down at home, but something feels different about this match.

That is all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> Can I ask what happened to Kasper, He went on loan somewhere I know that much...just I thought he was doing rather well at City.


Went on loan to Cardiff, think he had a falling out with Sven. 

I marked for City going 2-up, they'll probably blow it, but it's fun for now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

On the plus side, Liverpool will get murdered tonight :smug:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Dunne has been somewhat fortunate so far, but City look like they want it more.

I'm sorry to say it, but since Scholes return, United haven't been as good.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

What does Benjani's celebration mean? Or is it just "random"? I LOL everytime he does it. Pretty good game on.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ffs we're shite.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

LMAO @ UTD.

That is all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Only against City it seems Alex, I remember you saying that exact thing last time you played then :side: 

Dunne is having a great game again now, he really steps it up against the big teams.

Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Turtle - Riise

Gerrard - Lucas - Mascherano - Babel 

Crouch - Kuyt

Just about as good a team as we can put out at the moment.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dunne and Richards have been good, as they were back when we played them at City.

Edit - At least we're going down singing :side:

Speaking of going down, Liverpool to lose 8-0 this afternoon, Skrtleletlletlet to score 6 own goals, Anelka to get two.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

We can see you sneaking out 

Edit: maybe they should have stayed...

2-1


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That result has been coming. We have been poor recently, been very sporadic for about 2 months, and today was just shite. Tevez was decent, the rest were bollocks.

Nani is fucking abysmal.

Just hope Liverpool can win now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice way to mark the 50th Anniversary.


Poor throughout, didn't produce and end result at all, didn't pass well, and were poor at the back. 

Come on Pool, get us a result.










Who am I kidding, they won't win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mikel San Jose to come off the bench and score the winner for us :side: 

In all seriousness, don't hope for a Liverpool win, you'll be dissapointed, we have a piss poor record at the Bridge, and lots of injury worries.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Records are there to be broken. You are due a result.

I see you getting a draw at least today. For some reason.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> There's a reason I don't count Petrov normally, this time I just forgot
> 
> But yes, he is good, I just have my own personal grudges against him


I bet you like him a lot more now, he set both goals up. Brilliant result.

United aren't looking to confident at the moment, this will make United vs Arsenal in the FA Cup all the more interesting. I's love to win that match. THE FA CUP IS STILL REAL TO ME DAMN IT! But then we'd probably draw Chelsea away next round and lose.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^

Yep, I do 

True, a big record was just broken, and sometimes 2 big records go within a short period. 

Don't see that happening today though. We need Bruno Cheyrou really.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Man City are my fucking heroes today.
Man Utd definitely missed rooney today...to bad he fucked up by diving last week.
Man City deserved the win throughly with the dunne/richards partnership coming up trumps. Benjani was another important player for man city with his energy up front.

1) Man City beats Man Utd D)
2) Liverpool holds/beats Chelsea (TBA)
3) Arsenal Beats Blackburn (TBA)


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Bring in Bruno and Benoit, you couldn't lose if you had both Cheyrou brothers.

They are the Mitchell brothers of football. (Don't ask me why, they just are, k)


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Benoit is the less talented of the two, and good god that does say something :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This is the sort of game you could do with an Oyvind Leonhardsen type player in it.

I butchered the spelling of his name, but to be fair, he doesn't really deserve for his name to be spelt right.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We'll go out and absolutely rape Arsenal in the FA Cup, there's no way Fergie will let us fuck that up.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

a bad result for united disappointed with united performance i still think we should buy a good striker who is good with headers 
hopefully blackburn can hold arsenal for at least a draw


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I said it wouldn't suprise me if City got something, United just didn't show up today. Hoping for a Chelsea win in this next match.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Decent so far, think we've been the better team, which generally means we'll go on to lose.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

omfg I've just realised I lost all my points/credits after betting on United to win :lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Enigma said:


> omfg I've just realised I lost all my points/credits after betting on United to win :lmao


I think I was the only person to bet on Man City to get the win. I won just over 40k.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Draw, wanted a Liverpool win but meh, good enough.

Arsenal fans must be very, very happy.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

what a dull game.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

$ubliminal™ said:


> Man City are my fucking heroes today.
> Man Utd definitely missed rooney today...to bad he fucked up by diving last week.
> Man City deserved the win throughly with the dunne/richards partnership coming up trumps. Benjani was another important player for man city with his energy up front.
> 
> ...


Didn't watch the game so i'll have to comment later but anyway the plan is coming together: 

1) Man City beats Man Utd D)
2) Liverpool holds/beats Chelsea D)
3) Arsenal Beats Blackburn (TBA)

Just one more to go to go 5 points clear.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good draw, poor game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great point. Skrtel, Carragher and Mascherano were fantastic. We didn't have the power to go for the win, so I'm very happy with that. Babel looked good at times, often our most threatening player, but again, the man is NOT a winger. He always managed to beat his man, but he hasn't got the ability out of position to keep the ball and cross with the wrong foot, though our other options there on the left pretty shite. 

Pretty great day, we can catch City.

"The better team drew"


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I was hoping for Chelsea to win, was a good game though.
Liverpool were the best in the first half, but Chelsea owned the second half.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The only highlight from the Pool game was the Ref getting owned by the power of Masch.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

What a great day of results. City won and liverpool held chelsea  hopefully we get the win against blackburn tomorrow and then were 5 points clear.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tru, Masch putting him on his arse was a highlight, he deserved it for the poor decisions.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Poor game,don't think we deserved a win really,poor first half performance. We ddi ok in the second half though.
Meh at least United were beaten by City.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Our away fans are un fucking believable. Today confirmed I want to go to every away game when I'm older.

I'm proud of our performance, best away one of the season.

also LMAO AT MAN UTD LOSING :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good on you Ste, glad you had a good one.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> also LMAO AT MAN UTD LOSING


First time i've seen you say Man Utd in ages, it's usually 'Scum', lol.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Everton are more scum at the moment to me :side:

an thanks TC (Y)


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Fun fact.

United have lost five matches this season, and the one player that's been missing in all of them? Rooney. Perhaps doesn't mean a great deal, but he does do a lot of the work for the team that creates so many goals.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I heard of that fact just before City scored, and wondered. United desperately need 2 orthadox strikers, and always struggle without that. 

Think those who said Rooney being suspended was a good thing may feel a bit embarassed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rooney is just so great at branching off the defenders and muscling them out. Teves did not do that today and Rooney could have really tusseled well in there and opened up the gaps, not to mention Rooney seems to have more of a relationship persay with Ronaldo then Tevez does.

btw, the City supporters outsinging the Mancs at OT was quite funny. United fans were good at the end singing along but could not help feeling it was only because the game was loss and the occasion. Could not see them being that happy if it was oh...2 months time or so on.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought the scummier mancs would be well up for it today. Guess they weren;t today for some reason 

Our atmosphere was emmense today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Suppose some United fans were mourning, but to be outsing for near enough 90 minutes surprised me.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Suppose some United fans were mourning, but to be outsing for near enough 90 minutes surprised me.


Not that surprising considering the team was complete shit and were outplayed completely.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

rofl at some peoples posts before today's match. especially Man Yoo fans. 
hilarious match, was pretty decent to watch too. City deserved it.
didn't even bother with the Liverpool/Chelsea game, was always gonna end 0-0. 

Arsenal best win tomorrow. 5 points clear beeeeehby.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm quite happy. I went out last night to a Iron Maiden concert and finished around midnight. I got home, Man City vs Man United had started I think (12.25am or so) but didn't/couldn't watch it because the channel on the transmitter was off. Eventually I went to sleep around 1-2am..missed out on Liverpool/Chelsea which was on at 3am here (NICE TIMESLOT AYE). I heard about the game, Dad told me about it, pretty even he said. We can still catch Chelsea I believe. We've got a game in hand over Everton and I think we can win that one, and captilize on 4th spot...

I reckon we should start predicting things at the end of the season now, just for fun I guess.

Title winners: Arsenal
2nd: Man United
3rd: Chelsea (although I think Liverpool may catch up)
4th: Liverpool.

Top Scorer: Probaly Ronaldo

Points out of remaining games won for your supported team: I think Liverpool have 11 matches left and I'm confident in all 33 points to be won. :$

On a side note, where's Role Model..I haven't seen him for a while.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

In New York.

Eh, I didn't watch either game, had school today. Caught the highlights though. Well played City.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Points out of remaining games won for your supported team: I think Liverpool have 11 matches left and I'm confident in all 33 points to be won.


Bruv, you know we've got Utd and Arsenal away to come :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Embarrasing defeat.

How the fuck can them over-payed twats where that shirt and play like that?

City deserved it, which makes it even more worse.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

*wear.

I seriously lol'd at some jobber on a phone in saying that you ought to sell Giggs and Scholes after one bad performance.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Giggs can fuck off, shouldnt even be considered for the bench.

Scholes is world class, but he looked lost yesterday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice respect shown for legends (Y)


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Giggs is a legend, but hes shite now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Giggs is a legend, but hes shite now.


Sadly I agree with this.

However he is better than Nani.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Giggs was shite for a while around 02-03-04 played well last season and people think he's great.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I was kinda shcoked to see Nani start..shocked in a good way of course.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, them city fans let air bombs off during the minutes silence can go to hell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I agree tbh, I thought that was a cowardly thing to do. 

Did a camera catch them?

Nani looked really poor, Giggs looked worse, Scholes wasn't up to much either.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Oh yeah, them city fans _*that*_ let air bombs off during the minutes silence can go to hell.


I honestly was wondering wtf that was, guess some scumminess did get through sadly


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Oh yeah, them city fans let air bombs off during the minutes silence can go to hell.


Strange the papers haven';t said that or anything. Or not that i've read.

Were they in or outside the stadium doing it?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The radio said it was outside, cant be sure though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Arsenal-Blackburn, about to start,live on Setanta.Should be a good enough game hopefully.

EDIT: 1-0 Arsenal,senderos after 4 minutes free header tbh,terrible marking.
Arsenal absolutely raping them so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Great start by Arsenal.

Good work off the corner. Lots of pressure early on. I'm hoping we crush the Rovers' spirits early, and this match isn't very close.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

cracking header, but blackburn have not gave up. We will go on to win it though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm dangerously marking for Arsenal. 

Hleb and Adebayor just had a hilarious interview, couldn't understand much of it, but it looked/sounded funny.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

FUCKING HELL


WHY DID WE FUCKING PLAY SHITE AGAINST CITY


WHY THE FUCK ARE ARSENAL 5 POINTS CLEAR



that is all.


If I can be serious for a moment, I'm confident we can close the gap, but I hate being that far behind.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not going to lie....this is pretty fucking great.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What score was the game :side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

2-0 to Arsenal, Adebayor and Senderos the scorers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Not the most convincing Arsenal display either. Still, 5 points clear of us. 

We cannot afford to lose one more game imo, atleast until Arsenal start to drop points.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck off Adebayor, but I'm still happy.

COME ON THE ARSENAL.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Only thing is, if Adebayor has his drop in form or is out injured, I don't know where most of Arsenal's goals will come from. He's really carrying them when they aren't playing well or others can't find the net. Been the most in form striker in the EPL this season. tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He's the best striker on the planet currently. Complete beast of a player.

I really want to hate Arsenal, but I can't. They don't have a Vieira, Cole or a Keown who is a complete twat anymore, just a great football team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Lehmann?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Lehmann?


I don't hate Lehmann.

I find him to be more of a comedy figure.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

$ubliminal™ said:


> Didn't watch the game so i'll have to comment later but anyway the plan is coming together:
> 
> 1) Man City beats Man Utd D)
> 2) Liverpool holds/beats Chelsea D)
> ...


1) Man City beats Man Utd D)
2) Liverpool holds/beats Chelsea D)
3) Arsenal Beats Blackburn D)

Pretty good if you ask me


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Pretty horrible if you ask me.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Renegade™;5378792 said:


> ^ Pretty horrible if you ask me.


Meh i'm an Arsenal fan so whatever joy i'm feeling usually means Man Utd fans feel sorrow.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Renegade™;5377462 said:


> Only thing is, if Adebayor has his drop in form or is out injured, I don't know where most of Arsenal's goals will come from. He's really carrying them when they aren't playing well or others can't find the net. Been the most in form striker in the EPL this season. tbh.


Lets not have any of this carrying shit, i can say the same thing about ronaldo for utd. I remember when Henry used to carry us 


Last night we showed we dont bow to pressure and that our young team can keep there heads. Brilliant goal from adebayor aswell.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

Tough game last night but we pulled through it, Ade and Alex's interview at the end is why I love Arsenal so much.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As for the derby, it was an odd day and an odd game, it's those sorts of matches where you get those kind of freak results. We didn't deserve anything and for once we played poor and actually didn't get anything from the game.

5 points behind, still in the race obviously, but not making it easy for ourselves, games where we don't turn up really can't happen again.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

There is definately no more room for dropped points for you now, if Arsenal carry on like they are, you cant be losing or drawing many (especially when you have to go to Stamford Bridge, and the mighty Liverpool are visiting in March :side


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

How obvious is it that we'll lose at OT 

We need Murphy back really.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Arsenal just don't look like losing at the moment, which is the worrying thing.

Hopefully Ade' goes on a little run without scoring, but he doesn't like he will at all, his always a threat.

The thing which was a concern against City was we didn't have another option on the bench.
Things weren't going our way, who could we turn to? Park? Carrick? I don't think they're the ones to change games.

In the Summer i'm certain we'll get rid of Saha & bring in another Striker, i'll be suprised if we dont.
No matter how good Saha is when his fit, his always injured, people have been saying ' Next season he'll keep fit', it hasn't happened.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll have Manucho, but another striker and someone to take the roll of Giggs, who after that fantastic season last year, is starting to show his age sadly, must be done.

Arsenal are winning when they're not playing great, something we've done a lot of as well though. Eh it's going to be very tight.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

At least we are still in the title race, unlike the start of season favourites.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We weren't favorites, so I'll assume you mean Derby.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Well you were favourites with most bookies for some reason, followed by us and Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't really remember that, they had more backing though than in the last few years.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Think that was solely because of Torres, it happens every year, the team with the big signings get backed. United with Veron and RVN - Didn't win the title. Chelsea with Mutu - Didn't win the title. So it does happen sometimes. 

In terms of who the real favorites were, it had to be United.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Well you were favourites with most bookies for some reason, followed by us and Chelsea.


Yeah well, no not really.



> Arsenal are winning when they're not playing great, something we've done a lot of as well though. Eh it's going to be very tight.


I hope it goes to the wire, last day finishes ftw :side:

With Arsenal winning obviously


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Speaking of last day finishes, just watched Premiership Years and can't believe how brilliant the 2004-5 season was. Not only did we win the champions league, with an amazing campaign, along with Premiership thrilers like the win over Arsenal, with Mellor's winner. The 3-2 last minute win over Palace, derby win over the Bitters, and that game against Tottenham when Edman scored from like 50 yards. 

Then you had other stuff like Rooney's volley against Newcastle, Glazer taking over United, Mutu's drug scandal, Chelsea's record breaking season, Tiago's wonder goal against United, Arsenal dicking Everton 7-0, and the point that I was getting to at the start of my post, the last day relegation struggle. 

West Brom, Southampton, Norwich and Palace were all in trouble, and none of the bottom 3 were decided. I miss a last day thing like that, and with Derby gonners already, I'm hoping the last day will be a thriller this year, in Survival Sunday and in the title race. Nothing beats Stelling, Thommo and Kamara getting excited on SSN


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I'm hoping the last day will be a thriller this year, in Survival Sunday and in the title race. Nothing beats Stelling, Thommo and Kamara getting excited on SSN


Being there when your team is lifting the premiership does, tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Adrian Mutu is a great man.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Premiership Years is a great show. I love looking back at the early years, how dodgy the shirts were, West Ham with no sponsors, Keegan going mental at Fergie, Di Canio shoving the ref, THAT Arsenal fan going mental when they won the league at Old Trafford.

Ah, memories....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Being there when your team is lifting the premiership does, tbh.



Whilst losing :side: 

And I was referring strictly to tv moments, on the last day very little beats Stelling and Kammy. 

And Premiership Years > All.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ain't seen that show in ages, it's fucking quality.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Alie, 1997/98 ftw :side:

Ben come on msn plz


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Just read the Gerrard article on the BBC.

"Forget Title, 4th is our aim"

Nice to see him being honest I guess, but who'd have thunk Liverpool would be out the running by mid Febuary?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Andy Coles just scored an hat-trick for Burnley, had no idea he even played for them!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

TBH there's usually only 1 or 2 teams left in the title race by Febuary, so its no surprise. I can't see Chelsea lifting it now either, they would have to put a pretty good run together and hope that Man United and Arsenal slip up, which in all liklihood will not happen.

Are Arsenal bookies favourites yet BTW?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^ Oh yeah they are. Odds were shotened after United's loss on Sunday.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm still not confident about it. The match at Old Trafford is so vital, and we've also still go Stamford Bridge. Then there's also the matter that we could slip at any time. Memories of 2003 have come flooding back, all it took was an Allback goal at Villa Park, and there went the league. At least we still got the FA Cup though. Although the 'double double' would have been historic. The only English team to win major honours for two years straight.

I wouldn't mind winning the FA Cup without the league this season though. I just want to win something to really prove how good we've been this season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

You're in the driver's seat for now, but you're right about the crunch games definitely going to decide it.

Plus, maybe this is gonna be the time where the cracks start to appear, after a fairly consistent season so far.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It happens to all teams, tbh.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

did not happen in 04 tbh


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

>_>

Arsenal will win the title this season tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Headline on SkySports:

*"Michael Essien believes Chelsea can still win the quadruple this season"*

Fuck me! That just made my year :lmao

If Chelsea win a treble, let alone the quad, I'll eat my own face.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

They won't win anything. They'll fall out of the Champions League like they always do..they'll get knocked out of the F.A. cup eventually and although they may be close in the premiership title race I reckon it's all Arsenal.

Carling Cup left? I'd take Tottenham.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao 


What a complete tool, theres confidence and then theres delusional.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Being confident is good an all but he takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

I think he didnt even watch that disappointing match against Liverpool. Chelsea didnt have any great chances and you need those if you want to win something.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

That's a rather positive outlook from Essien,good to see I suppose..still he surely wasn't serious.
Even I wouldn;t be foolish enough to claim that.Maybe the FA cup,probably the Carling cup but CL and particularly the prem are 2 competitions we probably won't win.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Georgie Thompson is the best thing on tv.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

She is yes, shame she supports Newcastle :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well of course,she couldn't be _perfect_.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha, misquote and a half. Surely he means it's still possible so they'll keep chasing...Come on guys you know what tabloids are about.

Two weeks ago I read "O'Shea says we won't lose another game"

and they quote him sayingin the article "If we don't lose any more games this season, we've got it."


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> I'm still not confident about it. The match at Old Trafford is so vital, and we've also still go Stamford Bridge. Then there's also the matter that we could slip at any time. Memories of 2003 have come flooding back, all it took was an Allback goal at Villa Park, and there went the league. At least we still got the FA Cup though. Although the 'double double' would have been historic. The only English team to win major honours for two years straight.
> 
> I wouldn't mind winning the FA Cup without the league this season though. I just want to win something to really prove how good we've been this season.


I can see similarities between this year and 2003, but the only difference was that at this time in 2003 the cracks we're already appearing to show, but ATM we are playing pretty well. After the Spurs match i thought we we're going to start falling off, but fortunatly they bounced back. We also have the most in-form striker in the world ATM in Adebayor, i think if he can keep this up for the rest of the season and we get 2 points from our matches with Man U & Chelsea we'll win the league.

Hopefully i haven't jinxed it


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

T-C said:


> Georgie Thompson is the best thing on tv.


what a sexy thing she is!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

With Rooney, Evra and possibly Saha back this weekend, I am hoping we look much more threatening in front of goal. Tevez was fairly useless, as was everyone I guess against City.

Maybe Giggs could do with a rest?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I didn't actually watch the City-Man Utd game, but I heard about it. Disappointing stuff. Giggs could do with a rest, don't know if Fergie will give it to him. Big game against Arsenal, tbh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model hit the nail on the head a week or so ago when he says Fergie seems to expect Giggs to turn up for every game and play as well as last season, but he just hasn't this season consistently.

Nani would cause a speedster like Sagna more trouble than Giggs imo. Giggs wouldn't be running at him all day, or able to keep up with him when Sagna tries to break forward.


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

T-C said:


> Georgie Thompson is the best thing on tv.


Sky Sports News babes = :sex


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Nani would cause a speedster like Sagna more trouble than Giggs imo. Giggs wouldn't be running at him all day, or able to keep up with him when Sagna tries to break forward.


You could also argue that one of Nani's threats in his pace would be nullified by Sagna being able to match him, whereas Giggs, who lacks the pace to skin most fullbacks in the league know, what be better suited to play as he can outplay Sagna in other ways. But your point still stands, as Sagna is so attacking that he may overrun Giggs in a sense whereas Nani would track back to more effect, but it's unlikely for United to pick a winger on the basis of defensive quality at home isn't it?

For me, this is a Giggs game. He got the better of Sagna on occasions in the last match against Arsenal. I particularly remember him ghosting in on the far post very well only to miss a simple tap in. Good movement, but obviously a poor finish.

Anyway, while we're on the topic of Sagna; right now Sagna is Arsenal's form player. Adebayor may get the plaudits, but Sagna has been brilliant lately. Consistent in defence and attack, and probably the best covering defender in the league.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Has to be Giggs. Mainly because Nani is shite.

Now that Neville is permanently injured I'd say Sagna is the best right back in the world.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani has his moments, but yeah, he's got a long way to go.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Neville was never the best right back in the world. Sagna? :lmao

The guys been great this season, but best RB in the world. Hell no.

I also seem to remember Sagna getting ripped and nutmegged at once by Saha and the fucking orgasmic back heel through ball. I marked.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Neville was never the best right back in the world. Sagna? :lmao
> 
> The guys been great this season, but best RB in the world. Hell no.
> 
> I also seem to remember Sagna getting ripped and nutmegged at once by Saha and the fucking orgasmic back heel through ball. I marked.


Name a better right back than Sagna currently.

Alves has been decent recently, but the only thing he has over Sagna is set pieces. And I would say Alves is better than Maicon.

Last season it would have been close between Alves and Neville as far as the best in the postion, but mah biased side said Neville.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think overall Alves, Maicon, Sergio Ramos are all better than him.

Neville if he ever gets fit again too.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Daniel Alves is for me :$


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fair enough, I'd rather have LaSagna at the moment. He is everything I would want in a full back, with the bonus of having lovely hair.

By the way I fancy Liverpool against Inter.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Inter lose to Liverpool, will shock me.

Sagna's hair, along with the rest of his complexion, makes him possibly the ugliest player in the EPL. But then again, Tevez would have something to say about that.

:side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sagna? Good Hair?

So many things wrong with those three words. Srs.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't get the hate.

Dread? kewl.
Blonde? kewl.
Curtains? kewl.

Seriously what's not to like?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

His entire facial complexion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson is to make another attempt to secure a work permit for striker Manucho.
> *
> The Red Devils have loaned the Angola international - who scored four goals at the Africa Cup of Nations - to Greek outfit Panathinaikos until the end of the season.
> 
> ...


God I really hope we can get him sorted so he can play for the rest of the season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll be really pleased if we do manage to get him, but I doubt it seeing as the first work permit failed.

I didn't want to bump the Foreign thread so i'll put it here;

*Ronaldo, AC Milan's Brazilian striker, will almost certainly miss the remainder of the season after rupturing a tendon in his right knee during Milan's 1-1 draw with Livorno on Wednesday.

The 31-year-old, who now faces nine months on the sidelines, flew to Paris for surgery which will be supervised by renowned French surgeon Professor Gerard Saillant, according to the Ansa news agency.
"I am not pessimistic on Ronaldo's career, but the problem is now he is eight years older than in 2000 and for a sportsman it's always that much more difficult to get back to your top level."*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

AH well He's obviously past his best so Milan won't miss him.
Sucks for Ronaldo though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Actually he's looked alright when playing next to THE DUCK.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> The president of football's world governing body Fifa has told the BBC that plans by the Premier League to host games abroad will never happen.
> 
> Sepp Blatter also warned that the proposal could harm England's attempt to host the 2018 World Cup.
> 
> ...


Woops, Didnt see this coming!



How would this harm Englands attempt at hosting the 2018 WC? Will Fifa think that we dont take football seriously here or something?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good, for once he's done something right.



> *Pires: Man Utd will re-sign Villarreal's Rossi*
> 
> Robert Pires is convinced Villarreal teammate Giuseppe Rossi will be re-signed by Manchester United.
> 
> ...


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm a fan of Rossi but he's not the type of striker we need.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Would love to have him back.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

WOOT!~



> *Louis Saha is available for United's FA Cup fifth round clash with Arsenal after coming through a week's training unscathed.*
> 
> The 29-year-old striker hasn't featured for the Reds since their third round victory over Aston Villa last month after picking up a knee injury in training.
> 
> ...


I hope and pray, and I know it's a long shot, he doesn't get injured again this season. But that's a long shot imo. Just glad we have more attacking options, because it showed with just one striker, we were useless pretty much.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

United need a player like Saha only a better one.

North End/Pompey sunday, don't really rate our chances although we have been playing alot better as of late.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Should be brilliant tomorrow.

9000 Arsenal fans will make for a great atmopshere and im in the Stretford end which will be buzzing.

Im gonna put a fiver on 3-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hoping we bounce back with a really solid win, but my dads already put a tenner on a 1-1 draw, and a scoreline like that wouldn't shock me.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I can see it going either way to be honest.

1-1 sounds about right though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I reckon we'll win 2-0.

I hate it when Wenger comes out with all this crap about 13 players being "injured" before he plays us pretty much everytime. I'd guarantee that they play a very strong team.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I take it Arsenal/United will be on the TV?

If so what time?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's the evening kick off on BBC on Saturday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good I'll be able to watch it after the thrilling match that will be Barnsley :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> I reckon we'll win 2-0.
> 
> I hate it when Wenger comes out with all this crap about 13 players being "injured" before he plays us pretty much everytime. I'd guarantee that they play a very strong team.


That is usually the case, I don't take anything he says seriously about players being injuried, better not to.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Glad its a tea-time kick-off.

Staright into town afterwoods to celebrate our victory, with thousands of Arsenal fans looking for trouble.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great kick-off time tbh, get to recover from the Barnsley game (which we'll struggle with, we always do) by watching Arsenal/United, not half bad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should start Welbeck tbvvfh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Killah RKO™ said:


> United need a player like Saha only a better one.
> 
> North End/Pompey sunday, don't really rate our chances although we have been playing alot better as of late.


Better?

When Saha is fit, he's proven he is class. It's just keeping him fit and sharp that has proven the problem since Jan 07...

I don't think Welbeck will even make the bench tbh. He was supposed to feature against City, and it never happened.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Arrogance is indeed very ignorant when it comes to football.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :shocked:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Your defense of Saha in whatever scenario sometimes is bizarre, granted, he is a very good player when he's fit, but that's never, so you have to go on the patchy form that he actually provides which leaves United fans begging for a better player who can stay fit and score more goals, but in the Saha sort of style and build. At the moment Saha is not a great player, he can't be considered one, and United need someone like him, but as Killah RKO said, better. Maybe Manucho will be that guy....


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm not arguing he's been disappointing recently. But if he stays fit, we all know how capable the guy is. I just wish he could have one full season with us without injury. I hope that is next season. Fergie stands by him through it all, and always has a place for him. Saha can score goals, he had 14 by Xmas 06, if he had been fit, he may have matched Rooney and Ronnie last season for goals.

Saha has shown that when he's fit, he is very good, and I stand by him for that, because he got us some important points last season when Rooney wasn't firing, and this season, he won it for us against Sunderland, and set up Ronnie's goal against Arsenal. I just wish people would stop changing their view on him. At the start of the season when we were playing like crud, everyone was saying "Saha needs to come back" and "The sooner Rooney and Saha are up front together again, the better" and now, everyone seems to think meh, it's Saha. Just disappointing how views change like that. I remember everyone saying Tevez needs to be dropped, now he gets constant praise around here.

I have Saha's sig on my Man Utd jersey from a few years ago, so I've always kinda had a soft spot for him I guess...

Owell. Each to their own for him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Saha is brilliant, but only in patches. It made sense for Killah RKO to suggest United buying a "better striker". Maybe "better" wasn't the right word, but they need one like Saha who can score, has pace, can head etc,. But just manages to stay fit a bit more.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ yeah I see where you're coming from. I just want next season, for him to be injury free. It's a long shot, but one full season with Saha would make such a difference compared to only half a season max fit and the rest injured.

Manucho looks like a decent replacement. Pace and power, and can finish. Change surname to Saha plz.

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ :side:

Oh No at his goal for Angola in the African Cup of Nations. I actually had to say Oh No very loudly at that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez was getting stick because he was playing crap and so were we, I personally needed to blame someone and that was Tevez and it was totally deserved at the time. But he's shown what he's capable of and with plenty more to come, he shouldn't be getting any stick. Saha would be great if he could stay fit obviously, but he can't, I'm thinking Fergie gave him this season to prove he could stay fit, he's failed and if he's still at Utd for next season, I'll be surprised.

Manucho could be awesome, if the shit he showed at that Africa cup is anything to go by, oh sweet jesus, pack your bags Saha, YOU GONE.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

Well said. But in all seriousness, Fergie has stuck by Saha through alot and I think he'll have one or maybe two more seasons. Look what happened with Solksjaer, he was injury plagued most of his career, and in his final season he proved to be a great poacher for us. I still think Louis will be at Utd next season, and with Rooney, Saha, Tevez and Manucho, that'd be great. We'd have more options. Three strikers, especially when two (Rooney and more so Saha) are injury prone, isn't the best option when you're challenging for the title every season, plus FA Cup and Champions League.

rofl @ Wenger coming out and saying "half" of Arsenal are out injured for tonight? Preparing excuses so early?

Of course IF they win, he'll totally change his tune.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll buy another striker and another two wingers in the summer me thinks.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> We'll buy another striker and another two wingers in the summer me thinks.


Nah, i see a striker and a right-back.

Nothing more should be needed, give Park a run in the team ahead of Giggs is what i say. Starting today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I saw the Arsenal players who are meant to be out, only 2 normally start in a big game, but it is BACARY SAGNA and Almunia, so Sagna's a loss. The rest are jobbers like Diaby, Denilson, Rosicky side etc,.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rosicky > All wide players in Arsenal overall tbh.

I'd rather play Giggs than Park, sometimes Ji looks a little lost. He redeems himself however, by running all fucking match.

As for summer signings, I'd say maybe another winger, and maybe a left back and right back. Seeing as Neville and Silvestre may not ever be anything much again. And possibly another striker if Manucho's permit is delayed again, and either Rooney or Saha get off to another bad start of season with injuries.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Park plays with so much heart and passion, love the little guy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ He is very committed I agree.

Just can be at times, very off colour. Still, his dedication to the cause is second to none atm.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd want a winger, a striker and a right back.

I'd definetly prefer Park over Giggs at the moment.


Giggsy'll probably score today now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah we need a right back, I'd welcome two wingers though, one for cover for Ronny and one for cover for Giggs.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fuck.

Arsenal are missing Almunia, Sagna, Clichy, Rosicky and Van Persie.

Thats 5 guaranteed starters, ill be pissed if we dont win now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd be pissed anyways, but super duper extra pissed today.

I'll love us to thrash them tbh.

6-1 again plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rosicky doesn't really start that often, Almunia has been out for a couple of games, RVP for ages. Clichy and Sagna will be losses, but I sense lies from Wenger :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Arsenal (from): Lehmann, Fabianski, Senderos, Hleb, Fabregas, Flamini, Adebayor, Eduardo, Bendtner, Traore, Song, J Hoyte, Gilberto, Gilbert, Randall, G Hoyte, Lansbury.


NO LIES

Still more than good enough squad, sadly.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah we need a right back, I'd welcome two wingers though, one for cover for Ronny and one for cover for Giggs.


Meh Nani is good enough cover on the left side. Just needs chance to prove himself.

I also hope we can win later. I'm still not sure we will though. Its gonna be tight.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ha Saints are getting beaten,wicked deflection. Only 5 mins left too.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Bristol Rovers win 1-0 in your face Benneh :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

O well, the Saints live to fight another day :snarl: 


Itandje

Finnan - Carragher - Hyypia - Riise

Benny Noon - Lucas - Alonso - Babel

Crouch - Kuyt

Decent...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is Torres injuried? Not even on the bench. :side:


You'll win with ease.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Is Torres injuried? Not even on the bench. :side:
> 
> 
> You'll win with ease.


Still recovering from the injury that kept him out of the Chelsea game, and not being risked.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Super Dirk, Super Super Dirk, Super Super Dirk, Super Super Dirk Kuyt.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good to see Alonso and Babel playing well, great to see Kuyt score, BRILLIANT to see Huddersfield level with Chelsea. Lol, 1-1. Good stuff there, good for football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, Chelsea will still win, but still gave me a chuckle.

Heard on 5live Ronny is out with an ankle injury, not even at the ground apparently.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, they should win comfortable, always good to see something lke that happen though.

God sake, 1-1 in our game too, we're as bad as Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well done Barnlsey, you'll still lose, but least you had a nice moment.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Benayoun goes round the keeper, and Crouch misses the follow up from 2 yards. 

This is all going a bit wrong.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jesus,we're a ishite at the moment.
At least Liverpool are drawing too i suppose:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea lead, the fat one.

Won't be long till Liverpool regain the lead, me guesses.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3 more easy chances, all missed. 

We're going to draw or lose this, how pathetic have we become.

Lucas hits the crossbar.

Benayoun has a shot saved. 

Not going in, is it?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

chelsea lead 2-1 a goal form lampard and liverpool are 1-1 at the movement i think both will win .hopefully we can beat arsenal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ugh. The Fat scores for Chelsea. Why can't Liverpool put away a chance atm?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not going to say much about Liverpool, we've hardly been awesome lately.

3-1 Chelsea. Kawho.

VDS

Brown
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Fletcher
Carrick
Anderson
Park

Rooney
Nani

Subs: Tevez, Saha, O'Shea, Scholes, Kuszczak


Eh.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

west brom for the Fa cup lmao

behind boro tht is:side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

2-1 Barnsley. Bye Rafa.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao that was awesome.

Rafa fucks up, again, man that guys a fool.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:lmao:
ha ha what a fuck up.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

:lmao i never saw that one coming.

2-1


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hopefully we just fucking lose to Inter and Rafa leaves Wednesday morning. 

Don't care what anyone says, Barnsley were shite, and we should have fucked them 8 or 9-0. They don't deserve any applause, our players just deserve booing. 

We've had the easiest FA Cup run in history and looked utterly pathetic through every single bit of it.

The team fucking sucks, and minus 5/6 players, they aren't good enough to win anything. Time for a clearout. Owners, Rafa, useless players like Riise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Their goalkeeper was good, he deserves some praise.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

im glad i payed money to go to liverpool v boro next week.

we have a chance of winning that lmao

probly end up gettin mugged tho:side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Woops, the 'Pool out, So when's Rafa out the door? I cant really see him staying much longer in fairness.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hopefully you win. That'll be another fun laugh for everyone keeps the world turning happily. 

C'MON THE BORO, 

Goalkeeper was ok, se still should have scored every chance we had.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Their goalkeeper was good, he deserves some praise.


Former United player too.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

soo did barnsley deserve to win?

or was it just like a fluke?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Liverpool didn't take their chances and were punished, very simply. Couldn't call it a fluke.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Total Fluke, if that can be considered that. They certainly didn't play enough football to deserve being payed this week, though we didn't do so enough to be payed again this year. 

They had 4 chances, put 2 in. 

We had about 60, put 1 in. 

And looking at the Arsenal/United teams, I'm not wasting time watching that shite. Guess Wenger was being honest, that team really sucks a dick. United's isn't much to look at either. 

The Muppets of Wizard of Oz on Channel Five for me then.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Not sure about playing just Rooney upfront, I'm hoping Anderson plays ahead of Carrick & Fletcher to at least give Rooney support.

Yeah, Liverpool should of killed the game off way before Full time, credit to Steele though, made some good saves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney will have to have someone up there with him, or it'll be a long old evening.

Just hope we play well, not overly convinced with our team though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Brian Howard, ftw.

I liked his play in the 2nd half.

I wouldn't mind seeing Arsenal add a lefty like that....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What a bunch of ****s our team is.

Keep Torres, Alonso, Babel and Finnan and make the rest fuck the hell off.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy with the way we've started, looked good going forward & nice to see Rooney getting a goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Javier Mascherano, doies that name mean anything to you? 

Piss poor defending by Arsenal, they'll lose now, their team is shiiiiiite.

LMAO fuck off Arsenal. 

Useless bastards.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Javier Mascherano, doies that name mean anything to you?
> 
> Piss poor defending by Arsenal, they'll lose now, their team is shiiiiiite.
> 
> ...


He is still not our player persay, so I can't include him. As it stands, he is still leaving, officially.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought you signed Mascha?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jonn07 said:


> I thought you signed Mascha?


Nah. His Agents said we did, club confirmed after DD we did not, and were still talking.

3-0. Lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We totally out played them.

Now all I need is an Anderson goal.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Cracking first half performance. Fletch, Anderson and Rooney are all on fire. Arsenal are playing shit, I expect a much better second half from them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

DC? Carragher? Agger when he returns? Lucas? Nemeth? Gerrard? :shocked:

We were an absolute fucking disgrace. Rafa isn't totally to blame apart from his moronic subsitition of Babel.

In closing:

RAFA OUT​
oh and lol @ fans who chant 'Who are Ya'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani has had a great half as well. For a team kinda thrown together, the play and flow of the team has been awesome.

That Arsenal team isn't that bad, it's certainly better than that first half suggests.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> What a bunch of ****s our team is.
> 
> Keep Torres, Alonso, Babel and Finnan and make the rest fuck the hell off.


We could do with keeping Alvaro Arbeloa, Martin Skrtel, Daniel Agger and Jamie Carragher too.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was quite a bizarre selection.

Finnan is getting on quite a bit, Xabi isn't looking as good anymore (although he needs fitness probs)

Babel and Torres are the sex though.


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

The field is horrible, but Arsenal has just watched United play. I hope they have learned something useful...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol @ Arsenal's performance today.Absolutely abysmal.
4-0 so far,could have been more tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Our midfield has just been great, I havn't said that in a while as usually when Fletcher plays he doesn't do much, & Carrick annoys me most of the time, but it's been different today.



Ste said:


> Finnan is getting on quite a bit, Xabi isn't looking as good anymore (although he needs fitness probs)


I thought Alonso was really good before his injury, for some reason he hasn't got it together yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at Arsenal, quite pathetic. We out classed them with a thrown together side, fantastic performance.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fantastic performance today. Our midfield completely destroyed theirs. Feltch and Anderson in particular were amazing.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Damn i was not expecting a result like that :lmao.

Anderson and Nani were fantastic imo.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Man U should have won by alot more with Saha's and Rooneys 1 on 1 chances with Lehman, Eboue's tackle was awful, what the fuck was that handytard doing, he obviously didn't mean it, but ive always thought he was a dirty player :side: 
Why was Ronaldo left out too? Niggling injury? Rest?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

CyberWaste said:


> Man U should have won by alot more with Saha's and Rooneys 1 on 1 chances with Lehman, Eboue's tackle was awful, what the fuck was that handytard doing, he obviously didn't mean it, but ive always thought he was a dirty player :side:
> Why was Ronaldo left out too? Niggling injury? Rest?


He was injured I believe. Probably nothing serious, just a pre-caution for the Lyon game.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> LOL at Arsenal, quite pathetic. We out classed them with *a thrown together side*, fantastic performance.


and ours wasnt?



We got hammered tbh, not as bothered as were still in the driving seat in the league and i want the league this year.


Jesus were on a low tank for players 14 squad players are fit atm


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Awful Performance. I could predict before the game that we going to get battered due to all of our injured players. I felt that we really didn't even care with our foolish loss of possesion every ten or so seconds. Lehmann's clearances were terrible and he was shite today, i would have preferred Almunia in goal. Tbh anyone could have beaten us with that kind of performance so now we have to regroup and give AC one hell of a fight. I still have to give Man Utd credit though they expoilted our weaknesses with no remorse. 
Eboue is a fucking idiot btw

Hopefully when most of our players come back (Clichy, Sagna, Persie, Rosicky) our performances will improve.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> We could do with keeping Alvaro Arbeloa, Martin Skrtel, Daniel Agger and Jamie Carragher too.....


We could also do with half decent owners, a half decent player that can win gmes when Gerrard and Torres are not playing, and a Manager that actually keeps his side gelled together for more than 1 or 2 matches. 

But not everything is perfect in this strage old world.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't think the Arsenal team was that bad, tbh. Most of the injuried players wouldn't of started for you anyway. 



Role Model said:


> I'd be pissed anyways, but super duper extra pissed today.
> 
> I'll love us to thrash them tbh.
> 
> 6-1 again plz.


Wasn't far off. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I didn't think the Arsenal team was that bad, tbh. Most of the injuried players wouldn't of started for you anyway.


No, it just looked like they couldnt be bothered.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lololololol Liverpool NICE RESULT


Very pleased/impressed with United, no Ronaldo, Giggs or Tevez and we still went out and got the job done. Rooney, Anderson and Nani were brilliant.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Babel must be thinking "why did i come here" 

what does he have to do stay on the pitch? apart from being the biggest threat to the opposition...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carrick deserves some praise, he pinged in some quality balls.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

dav_12345 said:


> probly end up gettin mugged tho:side:


I hope your not talking about scousers robbing you if so I hope you do get robbed.



:side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Carrick deserves some praise, he pinged in some quality balls.


He was really good today.

He attacked more to, I really wish he'd do that more often.
He showed at Spurs his good going forward.

I noticed Hargreaves was out again today, must of been injured again, or left out because Park & Fletch were given a chance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I couldn't get over how average Arsenal's midfield were, just nowhere.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I couldn't get over how bad they played overall.
I really havn't saw them play that bad in a while, so shocking.

Even Toure & Gallas were awful, & Bendter, I didn't hear his name all game.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice effort Wolves....didn't even force 1 save from the keeper......bloody useless.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This picture is pretty awesome.


Oh, and Nani owning with his ball juggling - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm4unXaoih0


Shit, that 'ball juggling' comment sounds gay :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Fat shit. :side:

That Steele jobber was apparently shit when he played for West Brom aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was terrible, terrible like your reserve keeper terrible.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Who the fuck said Nani is shite????

I would so marry Anderson.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

OMFGEE U DID

Anderson is becoming too good, too fast. This wasn't meant to happen.

The guy below my post needs game time in the right position, LOOK RAFA, LOOK AT ANDERSON, LOOK WHAT BABEL WOULD BE WITH GAME TIME. LOOK AT HIS POTENTIAL









































LOOK!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Babel clearly isn't popular with Rafa, the guy gets treated like crap.



T-C said:


> *Who the fuck said Nani is shite????*
> 
> I would so marry Anderson.


He did that performance tonight just for you tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Babel is cool and all but Anderson is a different class.

And while Nani was immense today I still have my reservations. I will gladly eat humble pie everytime he plays like that.

What happened Liverpool today?

Put out the second string? or just bollocks?

Fletch for king.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani has games like that though, where you think maybe he could be something, then he can just be very meh. He's 21 in his first season in England, I still have hope for him.

Anderson, sucks. If he doesn't start in midweek, I'll be pissed.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I reckon it'll be Scholes and Hargreaves sadly.

There is no player at the moment on the planet that I enjoy watching more than Anderson.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sort of second string, sort of bollocks. It was a fairly strong team, but with dodgy players sprinkled in. 

It was the same old story really, we let them get back in the game, and all our players heads dropped. 

And Babel is one of the players who would prosper if Rafa went, probably guys like Crouch would too. I'm sick of how they are treated. Babel is one of our most threatening players, but never completes a game. And when he does, he either scores or gets an assist, as he did today.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

SUP PHIL


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

We played so well, extremely impressive. And thank god, Saha got through his 25 minutes unscathed. Could've scored twice too, looked pretty sharp considering he's back from another injury. Rooney's return was just what was needed.

Arsenal didn't ever get going, and despite not having Sagna, Clichy, Rosicky or Van Persie, weren't good enough.

And oh dear Liverpool.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bunch of fucking shit. Absolute fucking useless. Even with the team we had on, should of destroyed them. Losing to that team will lose even more of lost self esteem. They should of played Gerrard/Torres from the start..and killed the game. Then bring on the shit that need some airtime. Rafa treats the talent like shit, and the shit like talent. Everything's down the shitter. Inter Milan will roll over us with that performance. 

Rafa is killing Liverpool slowly. Everybody needs to fuck off. The owners, half those players, Rafa, etc. Rebuild the team the way it use to be. BABEL PROVED HE'S WORTHY BUT LOOK AT THE WAY U TREAT HIM

In closing, fuck you Rafa, and I'm sick and tired of this. Not sure if I'll be here again.

Good day.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Wow.

Just, wow. Rafa's head has to be on the chopping block soon at this rate imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I didn't think the Arsenal team was that bad, tbh. Most of the injuried players wouldn't of started for you anyway.


We only had four first team players in our starting eleven. That says it all really. 

Also, at least if one of Denilson, Diaby or Flamini had been fit (or Sagna not had personal issues), Hoyte wouldn't have been playing, and he was the main reason you beat us by such a margin.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

pleased with man utd performance and result that we beat arsenal 4-0 
i though liverpool would win quite easily but it was not the case seconds before winning goal i thought it was clear penalty . i think many liverpool players are playing awfully bad i think manager and players have to take the blame


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Just watched it, and the match basically shows how much we missed Sagna and to a lesser extent Clichy. They just kept getting us on the wings and Traore and Hoyte didn't look like they we're ready to play at this level. Although i'm glad the 2 times we've been whopped have been in the F.A and Carling Cup.

All about Milan now, i'm just praying that we can get Sagna and Clichy back for that match


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

Cant believe we got beat that bad =|

Anyways It doesn't matter it's the Premiership that's most important.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure his reaction annoyed Thompson. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Le Tiss was going beserk. Great stuff.

The Soccer Saturady folk are a right laugh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I personally fucking hate the twats now, personal opinion though. 

They take Thompson off our matches because he's biased, but biased dickheads like washed out Solako and LeTit are just as biased, they cheer on whoever Liverpool play, and those muppets always get our matches.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Salako is a dick, no doubt about it. I don't watch if he or Tony Cottee are on.

Nothing this season has topped Salako calling Sissoko a "creative midfielder that Liverpool are lacking at the moment" as far as punditry is concerned. What a twat.

However Stelling is a ledge, Kammy is a ledge, Champagne is alright, I have nothing against Thommo, Le Tiss is sound and I thoroughly enjoy Paul Merson.

Walsh is a twat too though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kammy - Legend
LeTiss - Utter muppet
Stelling - Legend, some sort of problem with Liverpool though
Merson - somewhat annoying
Solako - Moron
Champagne - Fine
Thompson - Legend

Bring back Rodney Marsh I say :side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Toon Army in Asia ftw!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I knew Portsmouth would nick it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great finish. 

Harsh on PNE though


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Enigma said:


> This picture is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Nani owning with his ball juggling - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm4unXaoih0
> ...


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

(walks in)Just thought I would remind you all of the score last night 
4-0 UNITED!!!!!!!!!!!!
(walks off)

p.s It annoys me when Arsenal fans go on about how only a certain amount of the normal starting eleven played, thats why they lost. No they lost because Man Utd were too good on the day. That's it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Posting an obviously edited picture adding no discussion, score.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

OMD, pissed off to fuck. Best I've seen us play in a while, typically Carter the piece of gash he is cost us. 

Probabaly the loudest I've heard Deepdale in a long time, second half anyway.


----------



## kps123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Liverpool 1 Kuyt 31'
Barnsley 2 Foster 56'
Howard 90'
Fuckin Creasin myself, up the toffees, UEFA Cup Glory and Champions league place next year.
WOOOT!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ Bitterness, Bitterness the only things the shites possess.

I'm still fuming from yesterday.

lol @ Boro/Sheff Utd being as bad as expected.


edit: I told you all Rafa was shit along time ago :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's why I went to the cinema, fucking knew Boro/Utd would suck.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Orton loses tonight this day will not have gone as I would have hoped.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ He will.

I might actually stay up for NWO as it's interesting for once for a PPV.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ No school, eh? Need your rest! 

Yeah, its looking decent PPV, but it could just go like all of WWE's latest PPV's and not live up to the hype.

Back on topic, David James in good shape for his age ain't he, after he took off the jersey.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm staying up, simply because I've got work to do and it's better than wasting 3 hours tomorrow.

David James is a beast.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I still don't think he'll hold the #1 spot in goal.

Seriously, if he doesn't, it's a joke.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm off school tomorrow 

And James is a fucking legend. If he hadn't had his horrendous patches he would have been one of the best keeprs in the world.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I dunno really,he has a good chance of staying No.1, Robinson won't be getting it,neither Kirkland.I would have thought Green but he didn;t even make the last squad did he?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I couldn't believe the Manchester United V Arsenal match yesterday  ...... Theres was an Englishman playing  Although he was black.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ And Fatty Rooney.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I meant on the Arsenal team.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh right :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

He was useless though,maybe thats why Wenger like imports,though to be fair none of them did any better..see Toure,Traore,Gallas


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why did Boro have more away fans today than they normally have home


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ste said:


> Why did Boro have more away fans today than they normally have home



That there sums up the boro fans for you. It just full of nig*as and the rest are just queer cu*ts.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh yesterday was awesome.

I saw the team and went WTF? But it was the right decision dropping (i dont for 1 second believe Ronaldo was ill) the 4 that started last week.

Nani proved hes gonna be class, just needs to that more often. And Fletcher needs to take a drug test :side:

Everyone in the stretty was chanting Andersons name for 5 minutes straight, was kinda awesome.






























People around me walking to the ground were singing "2-1 to the Barnsley" and i was pissing myself. So i phoned some scouser i know to see if it was true, and that was confirmed when he put the phone down when i asked him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Even better, they could be chanting 'Have you ever seen a salad have you fuck' 

How were the Arsenal fans after trouble in town?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I heard from Chris Waddle side Ronny had an ankle problem, but I don't buy that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That picture of a red x wasn't worthy of a  smiley. 

Boro fans are fucking shit and the whole place, and team makes me sick. I hope they get relegated all the way to the Blue Square Premier League and never come back. 

With all due respect of course.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> ^^^ Even better, they could be chanting 'Have you ever seen a salad have you fuck'
> 
> How were the Arsenal fans after trouble in town?


Didnt see any Arsenal fans in town, the section was empty when we scored the 4th so they must of fucked off home.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Didnt see any Arsenal fans in town, the section was empty when we scored the 4th so they must of fucked off home.


You could still hear them quite well.

Arsenal's away support impressed me alot at Anfield aswell actually.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was reading back through this thread randomly and found this :side: 



Ste said:


> Torres is fit, *I aint feeling Babel really.*
> Sissoko and Carra though :yum:


Ste sucks 

Don't know why I posted that. O well. 

:hb


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

Did Afonso play for Middlesbrough this morning?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, Inter Milan up next, and not feeling confident at all at the moment. I still believe we have a team/squad to beat them, but this continous bullshit week in and week out is just not cutting it. He has to make some dramastic changes. 

The team I'd want to see against Inter:

Reina 

Finnan - Carra - Skrtel Turtle - Arbeloa if back (he works on both flanks right?)

Benayoun - Gerrard - Masch - Babel

Torres - Crouch

Bench: Kuyt, Lucas, Alonso, Hypia, Aurelio.

Knowing Rafa, he'll prob fuck it up. Oh well.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd replace Kuyt with Kewell.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kewell? Possibly. I'm not too fond of Kewell either at the moment, but yeah I guess he could be thrown in.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reina

Finnan Hyypia Carragher Arbeloa

Gerrard Mascha Xabi Babel

Crouch Torres​
PLEASE.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Liverpool are suffering from something more serious than a "bad spell", according to defender Jamie Carragher.*
> 
> The Reds, who have experienced a dip in form in the Premier League, were dumped out of the FA Cup at the hands of Championship side Barnsley at Anfield.
> 
> ...












:smug:


You really need to get Rafa out as soon as possible, I'm surprised he's stayed this long


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been saying this since 2 years ago :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's a bad season. A few clubs have had them. Preston were close to the play-off's last year, this year they're fighting relegation. Sevilla last year were in the title race on the last day, this year they're struggling to make the Champions League. Valencia have just had a nightmare. 

I want Rafa to leave, but this season has seen alot of clubs to badly, one of them us obviously. 

As for our team Vs Inter, the one Ste said. Babel just scares defenders, and I think Maicon will be out, whoever he came up against wouldn't be their regular RB. Gerrard is officially shit in the middle, Xabi and Masch both need to be there from now on, Gerrard still needs to play though or the team looks lost, so stick him on the right, have Masch and Xabi run the middle of the park. Torres - Crouch is a must, anything else will be totally shite, Hopefully Arbs will be fit to partner Smi, Carra and Finnan at the back, with Reina back behind them. Then I can finally feel a bit happier when crosses come in.

All that is assuming Skrtel won't be fit, if he is, he would walk into my back 4. I'm shitting myself at the prospect of the speed of Ibrahimovic against the lack of speed in Hyypia.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Some good points there:

Gerrard is shit in the middle
We do need to run the midfield
Maicon needs to die at the hands of Ryan Babel

If Arbeloa isn;t fit, ono at John Arne Riise.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Riise is pissing me off again. I thought we could do no worse than Aurelio in that position, then that fool Riise lets some Barnsley jobber sprint past him and put in a cross for their first goal. He can't tackle. Or shoot. Or cross. All he can really do is intercept and then jockey the ball out of play. 

He'll go in the summer with Voronin, Kuyt, Aurelio, Kewell and others probably.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Maicon is fit, and he'll have no problems with Babel.

Ibrahimovic is gonna piss all over Hyppia or that Skrtle if he plays.

Oh, and i want Chelsea in the FA Cup. Knock them out and we've won it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Maicon is fit, and he'll have no problems with Babel.
> 
> Ibrahimovic is gonna piss all over Hyppia or that Skrtle if he plays.
> 
> Oh, and i want Chelsea in the FA Cup. Knock them out and we've won it.


Source plz, and lies. If he's only just fit, he won't want anyone running at him, let alone fast players. 

Like he did last time, when we played Juventus? Ono. He'll be much much better this time, but Hyypia can cope, and I'm sure Skrtel would be able to as well. 

You'll get them at home, then you're out. :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If Babel just runs and runs he will fuck Maicon.

And Carragher and Mascherano will take out Imbrahimovic so :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Maicon is fit, and he'll have no problems with Babel.
> 
> Ibrahimovic is gonna piss all over Hyppia or that Skrtle if he plays.
> 
> Oh, and i want Chelsea in the FA Cup. Knock them out and we've won it.


What he said.

Plus Babel won't play anywayz, Rafa hates him. :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ That's the only problem.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll beat Inter in an emotional 3-1 win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We won't lose tomorrow, but get fucked away.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You've got more chance away, Anfield is nothing but a joke now. Bravo RAF RAF.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Inter are different class.

23 games unbeaten in the league, conceding just 13 goals. They'll defend tomorrow night, get a result and then fuck you up in Milan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just not convinced, the amount of times Inter have been great in the league only to choke in Europe. I guess we'll see which Milan turns up tomorrow night.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wonder what theie ultras will be like tomorrow night.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hopefully neither :side:

I'm still not even convinced that Inter are a remarkably better team than Liverpool. They are playing in a much inferior league after all. I just think if Liverpool can contain Ibrah, then half the battle is already won. Scoring a goal may prove to be a hard task, but Liverpool can often score one from nothing in Europe. Shame that Luis Gracia won't around to pull one off.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Draw now, I bet we get Chelsea.

Anyone else and we'll be through, there's not many tough teams at all left. Barnsley plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want Chelsea, they'll be at home to Bristol I bet.....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd like Chelsea to avoid another final with them.

Edit - 

I wish they'd shut up about the 'new' Wembley. 

Sheff Utd/Boro vs Cardiff
Manchester United vs Portsmouth - We're through
Bristol Rovers vs West Brom
Barnsley vs Chelsea - lucky ****s.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At home to Portsmouth, knew we'd get a premiership team, how fucking dull.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Gladly take Portsmouth at home.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sheffield/Boro vs Cardiff
Manchester United vs Pompey
Bristol Rovers vs West Brom
Barnsley vs Chelsea

Great draw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Barnsley/Chelsea, shock horror at Chelsea not being at home.

We'll go through, no doubt about that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Home draw is good, another Premiership team is gay, but eh I'm happy, its a good draw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd much rather have Chelsea at Old Trafford.

If that's the final again, it'll suck.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Games are 8th/9th March, I expect Barnsley/Chelsea will be on BBC.

We'll get Chelsea in the Final again I bet, won't be a suprise.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd rather have Chelsea at Villa Park than Wembley now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This semi-final at Wembley thing is moronic, what's the point of having the final there if you get to play there anyway in the Semis


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We couldn't lose at Villa Park, the semi's being at Wembley is fucking horrible, I've always hated that concept.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Barnsley are out, super. 

So are Pompey, not so super.

The semi's are at Wembley? Does that not ruin the "dream of going to Wembley"? Now whoever gets to the final will have both already been there. Very stupid.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We'll be on the BBC at 5:15 again.

Chelsea will get the early kick-off on BBC and Bristol will be on Sky.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Sheffield/Boro vs Cardiff
> Manchester United vs Pompey
> Bristol Rovers vs West Brom
> Barnsley vs Chelsea
> ...


I thought you wanted Chelsea. That would constitute a great draw.

Wouldn't you prefer Chelsea to get someone a tad harder.



edit: fuck off West Brom are going to get to the Semis


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Barnsley are out, super.
> 
> So are Pompey, not so super.
> 
> *The semi's are at Wembley? Does that not ruin the "dream of going to Wembley"? Now whoever gets to the final will have both already been there. Very stupid.*


They did it years ago and I always thought it was idiotic. It's all about money.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I thought you wanted Chelsea. That would constitute a great draw.
> 
> Wouldn't you prefer Chelsea to get someone a tad harder.
> 
> ...


Yeah i did want Chelsea, whats your point?

Since we're actually in the hat, any draw is great.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Inter are different class.
> 
> 23 games unbeaten in the league, conceding just 13 goals. They'll defend tomorrow night, get a result and then fuck you up in Milan.


I like how you declare they will defend tommorow, so if they don't smash us, you won't look like a tool. Very clever. 

And the Italian league sucks. AC don't care about it, Roma aren't that good, Juve haven't got the strengh. It's a one team league.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yeah i did want Chelsea, whats your point?
> 
> Since we're actually in the hat, any draw is great.


lol you're a funny guy 

And you said that draw was great. How the fuck is it, it's the second hardest you could have got and like the second easiet for Chelsea.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> lol you're a funny guy
> 
> And you said that draw was great. How the fuck is it, it's the second hardest you could have got and like the second easiet for Chelsea.
> 
> Nonce.


We've got an average team at home, who we always fuck up at Old Trafford.

Its an easy draw, and were on the way to Wembley. Unlike your embarrasment of a team.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea will beat you again though ~

It still isn't a great draw. Every single draw you come on here and say GREAT DRAW!!~ 

You could get Barca next round in the Champions League and it would still somehow be a GREAT DRAW!!~


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It wasn't long ago you were bumming Portsmouth. 

Around about the time they came to Anfield, saying what a great away record they have...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

With a great team, why can't every draw be a great draw?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well if your so good why even watch the draw. Your so great you're obviously going to get through.

Consistancy and continuity isn't always MUF's strength in posts.

Remember his match going exploits.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Chelsea will beat you again though ~
> 
> It still isn't a grea draw. Every single draw you come on here and say GREAT DRAW!!~
> 
> You could get Barca next round in the Champions League and it would still somehow be a GREAT DRAW!!~


Yes, but were in the draw. And weve just beat the premiership leaders, so we fear no one. 

You got embarresed by a shite, shite team. You cant talk shit about no one.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

West Brom have a reasonable chance of making the Final if the next draw goes their way. I'd mark.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> You got embarresed by a shite, shite team. You cant talk shit about no one.


*embarassed



> With a great team, why can't every draw be a great draw?


Surely you would prefer some team more than another one though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah but Barca are better than you, so why you wouldn't fear them I don't know 

Nice logic, if we get beat, I can't crictise another thing about anyone else's team. Great discussion moto.

You got beat by your City rivals on one of the biggest days in your teams history, you can't talk shit to nobody~


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Novus Audax said:


> West Brom have a reasonable chance of making the Final if the next draw goes their way. I'd mark.


So would I.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Yes, but were in the draw. And weve just beat the premiership leaders, so we fear no one.
> 
> You got embarresed by a shite, shite team. You cant talk shit about no one.


I agree. The bitterness is annoying, I know you guys are pissed and all, but yeah it's rather childish.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yes, but were in the draw. And weve just beat the premiership leaders, so we fear no one.
> 
> Y*ou got embarresed by a shite, shite team. You cant talk shit about no one*.



What a shite theory. 

Spelling was nearly as bad :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> West Brom have a reasonable chance of making the Final if the next draw goes their way. I'd mark.


Yeap. I hope they get Sheffield or Boro in the semis as it would mean 1 shit team in the final, and us obviously.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

FFS, Would have had United away.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So would I.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The bitterness is annoying, I know you guys are pissed and all, but yeah.


Where's your 'doh' smiley when I need it.

I can't see where there is any bitterness. MUF says the same thing about every draw United ever get, it's always "great". Ste just pointed that out....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think its a good draw, we've got a team we've just recently beaten at home in convincing fashion, they aren't going to fancy their chances much. 

Pretty much the only player I can see that Pompey have who is capable of making a difference is David James, and I don't believe for a second that we won't score against him at home.

As MUF said, we've just beaten Arsenal 4-0, at home. Another game at OT won't be a problem, especially if we can beat Arsenal like that without players like Ronaldo and Tevez.

So in short, lol at Liverpool :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Yeah but Barca are better than you, so why you wouldn't fear them I don't know


They're not better than us, so why would i fear them.

Man for man we own them, and play better football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> *embarassed
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you would prefer some team more than another one though.


*embarrassed

and obviously to your second point.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> They're not better than us, so why would i fear them.


Really, they are.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Yeap. I hope they get Sheffield or Boro in the semis as it would mean 1 shit team in the final, and us obviously.


It could be like 2004 all over again.

Which would be awesome because Arsenal would win the league :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Really, they are.




Have you watched them lately?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Have you watched them lately?


Obviously not.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Have you watched them lately?


Obviously but in a one off game, which a CL tie would be, they would destroy you


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man for man you own Barca 

NANI PLAYS BETTER FOOTBALL THAN BARCA~

I'd only take Ronaldo out of your team in a selection of both.

And maybe Evra and Vidic.

Also lol @ the double standards in this thread.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd fancy us against Barca, they're 5 points off Madrid in La Liga, and I'd even fancy us against Madrid.

Edit - Just my opinion, I don't watch Spanish football :side:

Edit - I've just owned myself haven't I.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Barca, when they play well, which is whenever Eto'o plays, they are better than anyone. 

As for the man for man comment, no, United are better as a team, but Barca when compared man to man just outclass any team in the world.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Obviously but in a one off game, which a CL tie would be, they would destroy you


Ok then.

No point continuing any sort of conversation with you, so I'll just end it there and save time.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Obviously but in a one off game, which a CL tie would be, they would destroy you


lol fool.

Obviously just bitter, cant argue with a bitter.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> *Man for man you own Barca*
> 
> NANI PLAYS BETTER FOOTBALL THAN BARCA~
> 
> ...


Huh? Who said that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ MUF 

Barca are the best team in the world on their day.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

how?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jamie dont argue with the common sense being shown here.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't even though what the argument is now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't even though what the argument is now.


That MUF said you are better than Barca man for man which you aren't, and you somehow missed it


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Huh? Who said that.


I did.

There better up-front, but everywhere else they have nothing on us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I missed it because I read his post before he edited it and added that in, simply stuff.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd fancy us against anyone on any day. I'm confident we can beat any team*, and I'm not just saying that.



*maybe even Barnsley :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

And wtf MUF, anyone who isn't untruly biased can tell Barca own you and everyother team in the world man for man.

Anyway i'm going golf.

Inabit jobbers.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Barca > Golf :smug:

<3 u ste :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I did.
> 
> There better up-front, but everywhere else they have nothing on us.


Valdes is better than VDS for starters...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyway, Vidic would rape Eto'o.


Not literally.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

VDS > Valdes

I dont know their RB
Rio and Vidic > Puyol and Milito
Evra = Abidal

Ronaldo > Messi
Scholes, Anderson, Carrick, Hargreaves > Xavi, Iniesta, Santos, Edmilson

Their attack is stronger than ours, just.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Valdes and Casillas are the best 2 keepers in the world. UNTOUCHABLE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Weren't you Liverpool fans shitting on Valdes last season around the time you played them?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Valdes is shite, every liverpool fan was saying this after you beat them last year. Changed your tune quickly.

Casilias, Buffon and Cech are the best 3 keepers.


Role Model said:


> Weren't you Liverpool fans shitting on Valdes last season around the time you played them?


Not just me then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He had a dreadful game. But he's still one of the best keepers about. 

Certainly far better than Kermit.

Buffon is old now, and Cech isn't that brilliant anymore.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Apparantly, Rafa was quiet and flat in his press conference and not very talkative. Not like him, he is normally up for it. I hope there is not something going on we don't know.

Would not be surprised if he has been told that if we lose to Inter, he loses his job. Would not be surprised at all, even so close to the end of the season.

Phil Thompson, ftw!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm an immense goalkeeper.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Gigi isn't old. He still has 6 years left in him if he wants.

Valdes is a good shot stopper and good one on one, but as an overall goalkeeper he is far from the best. Probably better than VDS though.

I would take our backline over Barca's and we have more variety in midfield, but the midfield could be argued either way.

The whole man for man thing really means fuck all though. I think we would do them if we got them, mainly due to their very fragile confidence, lack of spirit and their manager.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, we're a better team as in a collective spirit than them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> Gigi isn't old. He still has 6 years left in him if he wants.
> 
> Valdes is a good shot stopper and good one on one, but as an overall goalkeeper he is far from the best. Probably better than VDS though.
> 
> ...


I don't see him having 6 more years at all, let alone at the world class level he was. Just don't think he has the quick reactions and movement skills he had when he was younger. 

If you combined everyone's attributes, David James is the best in the world, just saw his saving and catching stats. Staggering. 

I'd feel fairly safe with Valdes in goal, and if he's better than VDS, who is very good, then he's up there with the best.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't see Giggs lasting 6 more years without a huge and costly drop in his performance to be honest.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can barely see Giggs lasting another 6 months.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Are you mistsaking Gigi for Giggs, or is that what you call Buffon?

Giggs will be lucky to last 6 days at this rate tho :side: 

:hb


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pretty much agree. No doubt Giggs is one of the best Wingers in Premiership history, if not the best, but I can only see him being a bit-part player, playing a game or two and then being rested for the big games. There is already evidence of that being the case now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

How did we end up talking about Giggs? :side: 

Anyway, Giggs sucks. :smug: 

Think Nani will take his place soon.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I was confused by the turn too.

I'm guessing confusion around the name "Gigi".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani is so crazzzaaay, one game I think OMG DA NEW GIGGS, next game I'm like AWWW HE TRIES BUT HE FAILSSSSS NEXTTTT.

I miss read it tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Nani is so crazzzaaay, one game I think OMG DA NEW GIGGS, next game I'm like AWWW HE TRIES BUT HE FAILSSSSS NEXTTTT.


My thoughts exactly, only the way he gives the ball away so often really infuriates me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

My uncle seen Nani in a Brazilian resturant in town on saturday night, he had an interpreter with him. Even though ive seen him do interviews in English


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Guess he was feeling lazy.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Back to the Barca/Man United stuff, Man United are better, Barca may have the bigger "Starz", but Man U pretty much have 2 or 3 quality players in every position, so they're the better team.

Barca have a load of inconsistent players who don't blend well together.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Valdes > VDS
Edmilison > Twat
Puyol/Milito > Ferdinand
Vidic > Marquez (Just)
Abidal > Evra
Messi > Ronaldo
Xavi > Scholes
Iniesta > Carrick/Hargreaves
Deco > Andersen at the moment.
Dos Santos + Bojan > anything you have coming through.
Eto'o > Rooney
Henry > Saha
Ronaldinho > Tevez I guess.

That's 1 player you have better.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Your opinions aren't biased at all.

Welbeck > Any player that has come through the youth at Barca. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

And neither is Man Utd Fan's


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Of course his are, lol.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Valdes > VDS
> Edmilison > Twat
> Puyol/Milito > Ferdinand
> Vidic > Marquez (Just)
> ...


This is great.

How is Edmilson better than anyone?

Dos Santos has been veeeery disappointing and is likely to be sold in the summer. Deco is far from anything like the form he once had. Ronaldinho has been useless this season.

But still this means nothing as far as who is the better side.

Most importantly though Fergie>>>>>Frank.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THE DUCK > Dos Santos.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

T-C said:


> This is great.
> 
> *How is Edmilson better than anyone?*
> 
> ...



a)Gary Neville is better than nobody in my eyes
b) I'd have Dos Santos anyday
c) Still prefer to have him based on current form than Andersen. Andersen will become better though.
d) He gets too much shit
e) True
f) See my Neville point.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Anderson. On current form I'd take Anderson, Deco is a shell of his former self.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He also gets too much abuse. 

Saying that I haven;t seem him play properly for a while.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Valdes > VDS
> Edmilison > Twat
> Puyol/Milito > Ferdinand
> Vidic > Marquez (Just)
> ...


Thats laughable.

Edmilson isn't even a right-back and hes somehow better than the best right back England have ever had?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Steve Finnan > The Inbred.

And from what My Mum says Steve Heighaway > Him by a fucking mile.

And Phil Neal for that case.

so :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Your mum is most likely as biased as you, if not more so. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Edmilson isn't even a right-back and hes somehow better than the best right back England have ever had?


:lmao No bias?

Sorry Ste but atm Id take Andersen, Deco has been consistently average for the last 2 years, he's crap on PES aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ono at me agreeing with one of your posts.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Your mum is most likely as biased as you, if not more so. :side:


She's not that bad actually. She says I over do Carraghers amazingness and Maschas.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> She's not that bad actually. She says I over do Carraghers amazingness and Maschas.


Oh sounds like a smart women then, I take back what I said.

I bet she didn't worship Sissoko either?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Your mum best mark for Babel. 

Or else.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oh sounds like a smart women then, I take back what I said.
> 
> I bet she didn't worship Sissoko either?


She wouldn';t let me get him on the back of my shirt for racism reasons 

And she hates Babel


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Smart women, although the reasoning is a little out there. :side:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

A non-biased view on the matter....

Valdes > VDS
Zambrotta > Neville
Milito > Ferdinand
Puyol > Vidic
Evra > Abidal
Toure > Carrick/Hargreaves
Iniesta > Anderson
Xavi > Scholes
Eto'o > Rooney
Messi > Ronaldo
Tevez > Henry
Ronaldinho > Giggs
Bojan > Nani

but still, on current form....

Manchester United > Barcelona And youse know how I feel about Man U.

To summarize it Barca man for man are miles ahead of Man U but as a team Barca aren't doing to well.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol at Yaya Toure being better than anyone.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Yaya is legend. Hes a top defensive midfielder IMO. Barca defense seems stronger when hes in front of it and no offensive but is far better than Carrick and Hargreaves you and others may disagree.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yaya is top class. No doubt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Have to agree, although I haven't seen a vast amount of him, from what I've seen he looks a special player indeed.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

He's pants on PES :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I've saw a little bit of him, mainly before he left for the Africa cup.

Any more news on whether Kaka will be fit for the CL midweek?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea Kaka' will be there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is Pato fit?


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes he's gorgeous.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What are the odds of you turning up after a post like that, never one to miss an opportunity.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Is Pato fit?


Is he eligible to play?

*Also on KAKA'*

I think Milan play better without him(as ridicules as it sounds), they consistently rely on him and he consistently fails to produce. For me AC are best when they mix it up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was wondering that too, wasn't sure if they registered him at the start of the season or not.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I've read through the regulations to registering a player and its says that for the knock-out stages they need to submit the list by the 1st February. I think your only allowed 3 non-European players(can someone clarify that).

So if I'm right theres:

Pato
Dida
Emerson

KAKA' + Cafú hold Italian citizenship. Ronaldo is unavalible due to injury.... this is way too confusing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I see no reason why Pato wouldn't be eligible.

You can register another 3 players in January as long as they haven't played in a UEFA competition with another club in the same season.

So yea, he should be playing as I heard from a reliable source (James "THE PUN" Richardson).

You can have as many Non-EU players as you want as long as you also have 6 players who were trained in the clubs counttry and 3 who were trained through the clubs academy/youth setup. As far as I am aware.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I trust the words of James Richardson, so I'm convinced. So my original question of is he fit still stands. :side:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Not sure how reliable.

http://www.sportinglife.com/football/overseas/italy/news/story_get.cgi?STORY_NAME=international_feed/08/02/18/SOCCER_Ita-AC_Milan.html&TEAMHD=italy


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gattusso's out tho, rit? 

Arsenal could run riot. Gattuso holds that old Milan defensive unit together and stops it from being a joke. Kaka' doesn't exactly harm matters either, Gattusso helps him get forward.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Role Model said:


> What are the odds of you turning up after a post like that, never one to miss an opportunity.


I just follow you around tbh.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.uefa.com/competitions/ucl/news/kind=1/newsid=657371.html

According to my sources...No.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good stuff, looks like AC will be full strengh then, just without Ronaldo. 

Bet Arsenal fans are annoyed, they thought Milan would have loads of players out, now it doesn't seem they'll have many at all. 

Should be a more competitive game on wednesday now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame Utd's on the same day, really would like to watch it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Need to use teh magic of teh sky+ blud. 

:side: 

Luckily we play tommorow, so aside from missing the only boring game of the round, Chelsea/Olympiakos, I get to see all the rest. 

Sadly tommorow I will be filled with worry, and won't be thinking about enjoying any football ::


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a new TV with some sort of crazy picture in picture thing so I can watch 2 channels or something stupid like that 

This may be a lie, I dunno how to work it yet :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Shame Utd's on the same day, really would like to watch it.


My sentiments exactly.

Looking forward to seeing how Pato fares against one of the top defences in Europe.

I want Arsenal to go through though, just because I want Milan out as soon as possible.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyway jobberinos, there's a Champions League thread for a reason!

Edit - I need to turn this into something other than spam. Therefore



RAFAAAAAAAAAAA said:


> The players' mood is really good, probably better than people expect. My players have confidence


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7251312.stm

That has to be bullshit, I'd be fucking gutted if I'd lost to a jobber club like Barnsley.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I wondered why that jobber thread wasn't being used :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want Milan out as well, although I won't shed a tear if Arsenal go out.



Enigma said:


> I have a new TV with some sort of crazy picture in picture thing so I can watch 2 channels or something stupid like that
> 
> This may be a lie, I dunno how to work it yet :side:


I've got that, but you still can't watch two Sky channels at the same time, unless of course you have two Sky boxes.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh right, well then in that case, fuck the Arsenal game


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't see our game being all that exciting, but I can't bring myself to watch another game if we're on. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If you go like 3-0 up, which is possible, then turn over :side:

Watch out for BENZEMA though, hopefully he'll have a say in the tie.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If we stop Benzema and Ben Arfa we will be sweet to the beat.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> If you go like 3-0 up, which is possible, then turn over :side:
> 
> Watch out for BENZEMA though, hopefully he'll have a say in the tie.


Also beware of Jean-Alain Boumsong (if eligible). Absolutely lethal in defense.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, he and Bramble were quite the pair. The Chuckle Brothers live show...

Best to avoid giving away set pieces as well with Juninho on the loose. 



Enigma said:


> Anyway jobberinos, there's a Champions League thread for a reason!
> 
> Edit - I need to turn this into something other than spam. Therefore
> 
> ...


Well, most of the players who were responsible for us being so poor probably won't be playing, and our team is pretty sensational in europe when they want to be. Not sure I'd be confident facing Milan though. Excited, worried, but not confident.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

totti10 said:


> Also beware of Jean-Alain Boumsong (if eligible). Absolutely lethal in defense.


Best defender in the history of the game, IMO. If he plays we stand no chance.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Of course.

He'll dominate Rooney. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was pretty good before he went to Newcasltle, who knows, he might play well


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've just been thinking about last season after watching the 06/07 Season Review, and I've noticed the lack of drama this season. It's nothing amazing to point out, but this season there hasn't really been any games like last season - Liverpool away, Fulham away, AC Milan at home, Everton away.

There haven't been many memorable games this season as far as I'm concerned either - Arsenal in the FA Cup and Newcastle in the league have been the most noticeable IMO. 

I'm sure more will come in the run-in though, and maybe I'm just being pedantic :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You are, most of those games happened in the months coming up, not before. Still time for some great moments, although I doubt it'll match last season for awesome moments.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Think this season has had some great matches-a league game finishing 7-4, Man u destroying Chelsea and Arsenal, Spurs finally beating Arsenal, Arsenal last gasp equaliser agaisnt man u and the FA cup this year has been awesome, every round there hav been big upsets, The FA Cup alone makes it a memorbale season


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They start popping up around the time the CL 1/4's start. In my experience anywayzzz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Think this season has had some great matches-a league game finishing 7-4, Man u destroying Chelsea and Arsenal, Spurs finally beating Arsenal, Arsenal last gasp equaliser agaisnt man u and the FA cup this year has been awesome, every round there hav been big upsets, The FA Cup alone makes it a memorbale season


Pretty sure Alex was just talking about moments involving Utd.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Think this season has had some great matches-a league game finishing 7-4, Man u destroying Chelsea and Arsenal, Spurs finally beating Arsenal, Arsenal last gasp equaliser agaisnt man u and the FA cup this year has been awesome, every round there hav been big upsets, The FA Cup alone makes it a memorbale season


True for the most part,apart from us getting destroyed,it was 2-0.n
Not exactly a demolition

Things will start to heat up shortly I imagine


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Pretty sure Alex was just talking about moments involving Utd.



ahh right, soz my mistake

but stil easily beating your 2 biggets rivals surely makes for some memorbale matches? I know i sure as hell wont forget last saturday :side:


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

Last season you werent exepted to win at least the league that way so its quite hard to beat it. For me this season has been great cause of Arsenal.

And couple of memorable moments has happened this season which were listed before and i think there is more to follow.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

True enought actually,Arsenal have been great so far this season. Still a while to go though. SHould be a good run in.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

What is everyone's fav game of the season so far? 

in the prem it was Asenal 2-1 Spurs, that match had a great second half. 

In League football it was Hereford 3-1 Shrewscum, they got so cocky when they took the lead just for us to destroy them second half

In the FA Cup-Liverpool 5-2 Havant and watervill, purely for Matt Le Tisser reaction on soccer saturday, priceless


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

my favorite game was chelsea 4-4 aston villa i think it was the best game this season 
another was spurs 5-4 reading that was entertaining game as well
man utd 4-0 arsenal in the fa cup


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Spurs/Reading was 6-4, was it not? 

Anyway, my favorite games are, the 4-4 Chelsea/Villa, the 3-1 Man City/Newcastle game (that was quality stuff, but will be overseen because of lack of goals) Liverpool 2-1 Everton. West Ham 1-1 Spurs. 

And then in other competitions, Liverpool 4-0 Marseille, Liverpool 8-0 Besiktas. Liverpool 5-2 Havant and Waterlooville. Havant and Waterlooville 4-2 Swansea. 

There are loads more that just aren't coming to me atm.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> 3-1 Man City/Newcastle game (that was quality stuff, but will be overseen because of lack of goals)


Brilliant match. Great stuff, particularly from Elano.

I don't remember West Ham v Spurs being that great. Sure, Green saving Defoe's penalty was hilarious, but still not what I'd call a great match. Arsenal 3-2 Sunderland should also get a mention.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Man U vs Arsenal, 2-2 Draw.

Was pissed at about the 91st minute though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm fond of both West Ham and Spurs so I got into the game more than most would. I missed a chunk of it, then when I started watch, straight away Tottenham scored after they'd been denied a blatent pen, then there was a really good end to the game, and obviously Defoe's pen miss which was mildly hilarious. 

Porbably not one of the games of the season, but I enjoyed it. 

With all due respect, out of the ones on Sky this year, there haven't been that many great games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sky really have missed the boat this year, the match selection has been beyond horrible.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree, even though I'm not British. I get somewhat of a different selection than you...BUT NICE TIMESLOT YEA?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It has to be said, yeah.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Still, match selection > yours. I don't actually mind the timeset most of time time, watch games all night/morning..sleep till the afternoon = ratings.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Live And Active ftw.

:agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Although one morning I woke up in bed rather shiity that my foxtel remote stuffed up, and I had to get out of my warm comfort to go the lounge room and watch the games there. :side:

Live and Active this weekend?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll only be watching the early kick-offs this weekend. Brum v Arsenal and Reading v Villa. I'll be too tired to watch any other matches, which don't look all that good anyway.

City v Everton should also be a good watch, but I'll be at school while it's on.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Live and Active every weekend the EPL is on tbh.

Bloody Man Utd/Newcastle is AGAIN a 4:00am game. 

Owell. We need the win, and I will be watching it /obv.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we play the team that finished the game last night, we shouldn't have much trouble.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I heard Nanners was very good, and I know Anderson was. They should really start all games now. Scholes and Giggs seem so static in comparison. 

But please, keep playing Giggs and Scholes, it'll make things more interesting :side: :hb

I bet Boro will beat us this weekend. Everyone knows as long as they stay up and beat a few big 4 teams then their season is a success, they'll be all ready for 'their cup final' with us now that we've beaten a quality team like Milan. They might just be interested. Otherwise they'll play like they do against all other teams. 

I wish they'd just get relegated and we could be done with them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They just seem so slow and as you say static, they have their moments still obviously, but for the majority of the time they kinda look their age when you compare them to the younger guys. Pretty sad really.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Scholesy still has his place for some games, however I don't see what Giggsy brings to the side anymore.


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't mean to hijack the discussion thread, but I didn't know where else to post this. Anyway, anyone ever watched the EPL on Fox Sports Net? If so, you might know of the theme that they play before the matches. Ive been looking for it for a while, and I can't even find a video containing the theme. Its not the EPL anthem by DJ Judge Jules, and it might even be something that's not used anymore, and was maybe even used before that one came out. I haven't watched Fox Soccer Channel in a while, so I'm not sure if they use it there or not. If anyone here has a video of an FSN EPL broadcast, I would be very grateful if you could upload it so I could here the theme. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ That's a request.

There is a File Exchange section for media requests etc.

Try there if someone can tell you the theme.


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

It is a request, but it isn't at the same time because I'm looking for information more than I am for a file of some sort. I figured that posting here would have a better shot at succeeding than in the requests section since, I would assume, everyone who posts here watches the EPL.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Wes Brown has cast doubts over his future at Manchester United by upsetting Sir Alex Ferguson with his wage demands.*
> 
> Contract negotiations between the club and the England international have been ongoing for some time now, with Brown continuing to be reluctant to commit his long-term future to the Red Devils.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with Fergie, it's a rather sad situation really.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm sure it's his agent who wants him to stall for more money. They don't give a crap about players or clubs, just their commission.

Wes needs to wake up and take what we're offering him tbh. It'd be sad to see a good versitile defender leave because of this.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Wes should be happy enough playing for a top side, and happy with his wage. Fuck the agent.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It is rather sad and silly, but I'm even more mystified by how Brown is being offered such a wage. I usually feel he's too harshly criticised, but there's no way he's worthy of that sot of wage, which is about 2.5M a year. I believe the only Arsenal players earning more than that are Gallas and Fabregas.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fergie often refers to him as the best pure defender in the Premier League.

Not too sure about that, but he definitely is underrated by most. Sure, going forward isn't his best quality but he has worked on his crossing and it's noticeably bettered. Plus he's quick and he is very good at marking and tackling, pretty strong in the air.

But yeah, FFS Wes, you're offered 45,000 grand a week, just take it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not good at marking and gets dragged into the middle, leaving the wing open far too often, in my opinion. He's a good player though, although we could do better.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Bring in Simpson & let Brown sit in the reserves for the rest of the season.

Pretty ridicilous his rejecting that kind of contract, surely his not rejecting it because he feels it's not good enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Um no, I actually want to win things and putting that sort of unneeded pressure might not do Simpson much good, although it could do wonders for him, it's not really worth the gamble.

Although I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't start the next game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm only saying that for the reason being Brown rejecting that sort of money.

I doubt we'd ever do it like you said, Fergie wouldn't risk it at this crucial part of the season.
I'm just wondering whether he rejected because he wants to leave, I'd have no idea why though if he does.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt he want to leave, why would he. Simply the agent doing the new thing and pushing for more money.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If he keeps pushing for money though I think Fergie would tell him to GTFO. He's good, and I rate him as Premier League quality (it sounds obvious, but some people don't think he is). But whenever I see the United line up, I see class all over the field, then I see Wes Brown. He's there solely because Neville, who everyone expected to be there, isn't, despite the fact Fergie likes him. If Wes is still pulling this contract stuff in a few months, I think Fergie will be saying goobye to him at the end of the season, bringing in a new right back or praying that Neville becomes fit and Simpson suddenly becomes ready. 

45,000 quid is more than enough for a player of your quality Wesley, take it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Brown is being pretty fucking moronic, he's at the highest level of football, he's playing in the Champions League, the top level of the Premiership and the FA Cup. And he's starting nearly every game for us.


He's crazzzzaaayyy, I can see how that argument can be used both ways, in that because he's playing all those games he deserves a better contract, but I'm sure he doesn't really want to end up at somewhere lower.

Rumours have it we're signing Phillip Lahm anyway, I'd take him in the Summer and sell Brown, then we'd have Lahm as first choice and Simpson pushing for his place. S'all goooood.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Is Lahm not a left back? I think he plays both sides actually, he'd be a fantastic signing whoever got him in any case, the Bayern fans love him, think Munich would be hesitant to sell.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's possible, he can play LB to which is a bonus, & plus he isn't a regular at Bayern anymore, so theres a chance.

I think Brown will sign the contract anyway, just can't really see him going anywhere else.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I hope Brown goes. He is a squad player at best and should never paid what he is wanting.

I look forward to seeing him go to Newcastle and being exposed, but he'll be minted so what does he care?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll be replaced in the summer I expect, I'm just still wondering how much longer we'll be seeing Gary on the sidelines, surely he won't be around for another season after this?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm doubting Nev will ever have a prominent role in the first team again. All the niggles are taking forever for him to get over.

Who would be everyone's ideal replacement for him eventually?

If there was any chance of getting him mine would be Micah Richards, I doubt that is a possibility though.

Out of the realistic ones there aren't any real stand out top class right backs who are jumping out at me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hoping Simpson, groom him and groom him, and don't fuck him up like O'Shea and play him all over the pitch. Don't get me wrong O'Shea is very handy, but when was always playing at LB he was so much better and I honestly thought he was the future for us in that position.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think Simpson will only ever be back up for us sadly. Haven't seen anything from him to make me think otherwise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just love seeing the young lads getting a push, don't see enough of it these days....


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

That's the main reason why Fergie wants 7 Subs, he even said he wants 11 which is a bit to much in my opinion, to give a chance for the younger players to show what they're capable of.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I just love seeing the young lads getting a push, don't see enough of it these days....


Same.

I hated seeing Rossi leave for that reason. Never got the chance.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought Rossi was on loan at Villareal but I just remembered we made the deal permanent.

Rossi is a perfect example of that yeah, pity.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's got a clause in his contract so we can get him back, I think, not sure if that's true though.


Fergie went off at the Sky bloke who asked about Wes in the press conference, the way Fergie acted he seemed sad and angry. I think he's done tbh.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

What's happened with Wes?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Refused a new contract numerous times, Ferguson feels it's sad because Wes has been with United since he was a boy. He also thinks agents are having a negative bearing effect on football.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

He's decent but he wouldn't be a loss and there's no way he should be in an England squad. Every transfer window he seems to be linked to us.

How much is he demanding, or is it even over money?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He wants 55,000 a week roughly


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd be annoyed if i was Fergie.

Even though his not the best player at Utd, his a squad player, every team needs a few of them.

He can do the job, isn't the most attacking full back you'll see but his good enough cover.
I thought he'd stay, but after hearing RM say that about Fergie, he'll probably leave now, I can see us getting a few defenders in the Summer anyway.

Alves, don't think he'd settle tbh, the only realistic buy would be Lahm, there aren't many defenders around that are top class.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alves is overpriced and overrated. Much rather have Lahm.

And Wes is more than worthy of being in the England squad.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

I can understand if they use him as backup when we've got some injuries and all, but in his last England game he just wasn't good enough, and the same can be said for other matches he's played.

We were kinda going through the same problem with Steven Taylor but it got sorted out in the end as he's a loyal and commited player, or at least he seems that way.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Most of the England players have been shit over the past few months/years, not just Wes.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ True. It's unfair to single him out, although he was one of the ones who wasn't playing well, there were plenty of others.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So, gents. What games we watching? I'm going to finish off some schoolwork and start watching football at 12am (Arsenal vs Birmingham) and then 2am (Liverpool vs Boro)..NICE TIMESLOT AYEEE

Random Fact: I hooked up with a British chick today, who use to reside in Derbshire (don't know if that's spelt right) and from Sheffield. Now lives in Aussie obviously.

BABEL WILL START TODAY. MARK MY WORDS.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just thinking when we kick off tonight, we'll be 8 points behind. PRESSURE.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Could be more if Newcastle do a miricale over you. 

OOO THE PRESSURE


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, it'll still be 8 if they beat us.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh, sorry, my bad. 

Wishful thinking I guess 

Hmm, anyone going to be watching the Arse and the Brum?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be watching till Arsenal are 2-0 up, that's what I do with most Arsenal and Chelsea games. Saves time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True. But I'll probaly have to keep it on, nothing else on really over here unfortunately.

lol at this:


> RAFA REVEALS SUPPORT FROM HICKS
> Paul Eaton 23 February 2008
> Rafael Benitez has today revealed he is receiving the full support and backing of co-Chairman Tom Hicks.
> Despite much publicised problems earlier in the campaign, Benitez admits the two men are now in regular contact with Hicks sending frequent good luck emails across the Atlantic.
> ...


GREAT SUPPORT HICKS.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'll be watching till Arsenal are 2-0 up, that's what I do with most Arsenal and *Chelsea* games. Saves time.


tbh, Chelsea usually are on a high if they get that many goals in the one game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Off to Newcastle now feeling totally fucked, i suppose a beer will sort that out.

Oh, were gonna lose.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

They get excited at their very dull 1-0 wins, with no death at all.

What's everyone views of Giggs being offered a coaching role?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/7259635.stm


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love Newcastle away, always too much fun, apart from the fact we're always so bloody high.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MUF sounds like a good bloke, devoted to his team. Sounds a little too devoted!

SUSS BEHAVIOUR


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

High isnt even the word, gonna be fun getting up them steps later.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

0-0 would be immense, tbh. Newcastle with a late goal and I'd be cheering.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll either thrash them, or lose.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You'll thrash them 9-0, tbfh. Anderson to do a double hatrick and Ronaldo to score 2, and Tevez one. Not trying to jinx it or anything :side:

Pitty I can't watch it, i'd get to sleep around 6am if I did. :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Pitty I can't watch it, i'd get to sleep around 6am if I did. :$


Ive not slept since Tuesday, feels normal now


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

4-5 days without sleep? I'd die.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Don't have a good feeling about today, I reckon we'll slip up. I also think Arsenal will drop points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't see Arsenal dropping points, loads of people seem to think they will, which usually means they won't.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought you would have left now if you were going to Newcastle, and drinking before it :side:

Also how the fuck do you get aways.

I can't afford Bolton next weekend :cuss:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I can't see Arsenal dropping points, loads of people seem to think they will, which usually means they won't.


Didn't know people were calling for an upset in that one. 

Good point.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Watching EPL preview now, tbh.

Keegan vs Fergie - immense.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Birmingham's home form is shit. We really shouldn't drop any points to them. I suppose there's always a chance, but it should be normal service resumed for Arsenal, at least in scoring terms as we've gone two games without a goal now 

Come to think of it, the players have only had 2 and a half days rest since the Milan game, so there could be a bit of tiredness. Well at least now I have an excuse if we don't win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Newcastle 5-0 Man United 

REPEAT 1996 TBH


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Big Al laying in to Brown is fuckin' great TV.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Arsenal vs Birmingham about to start,


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

All this hugging shit before every Arsenal game is really starting to piss me off. Its not a bloddy family get together.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It's one big homosexual love thing they've got going on.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Kenny is talking shit about how he'd enjoy showering with Babel and Torres.

Arsenal won't drop points.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Birmingham reduced to 10 men after 3 minutes..>_>

Eduardo could be out with an injury..there'll be a change now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking hell :shocked:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Eduardo's out for the season mate, broken leg. They won't even show a replay because its so bad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stoppage time will be stacked on with this delay.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Idiots.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> Eduardo's out for the season mate, broken leg. They won't even show a replay because its so bad.


Just replayed it now. I missed it first time round.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Holy shit, that's bad.

They're talking about how it'll affect their performance today. I don't think it will to be honest.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mentally and psychologically it could.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

What happened?

With the tackle?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Someone needs to upload it on youtube :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

David, I thought that too :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Really horrible stuff :sad:


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Whats going on:shocked:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Eduardo has a very very serious injury due to a tackle by a player from Birmingham. 

Ste, msn plz u 2 enigma


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This is a pretty crazy game already.

Was it worse than Alan Smith's broken leg? Reaction seems it.

Sorry, I just had to bring Smith into it somehow :side: The physio looks like he's about to throw up.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Ah fuck. Already. It only just started:shocked:

EDIT: Has it been confirmed to be a broken leg?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm on MSN now and your not :side:

And yeah I think it was worst than Smith's.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I meant give me your addies, tbh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Give me your's, I'm not having mine traced :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was disgusting......

Hope Arsenal win 6-0.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ste, you must have me blocked.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ste, [email protected]

Ambulance is waiting at the ground for Eduardo.

KME, MSN PLZ go online


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> That was disgusting......
> 
> Hope Arsenal win 6-0.


More than disgusting. It was really fucking horrific. Based on everything said, and the players reactions, I can't see him being back for at least a year.

I seriously felt sick.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

He's gonna miss Euro aswell which he played a huge part in getting them there.


Beast. 1-0.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bloody hell.

This is a fucking freaky game.

1-0.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Birmingham 1-0 up, makes me sick.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great free kick.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh fuck yes 


HOLD ON BIRMINGHAM, HOLD ON!!!!!

10 men, 60 minutes left, hold on!

Arsenal will win this, won't they :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Flamini gave McFadden a Samoan Drop.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

More than 60 minutes, due to delays. I'm sure th stoppage time will be packed on.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Birmingham 1-0 up, makes me sick.


Why? I know the injury was bad, but Taylor just gone done by his quick feet, it was not exactly like he could help it. Even Gray and the other commentator agreed on that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There will be about 10 minutes of stoppage time in this half anyway.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Walcott is pants, don't believe the hype.

Arsenal will come out strong in the second half, you can tell they are still feeling it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KNiWMbH1A5k


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The view is blocked, but fuck me that's a bad bad tackle.

One of the comments on that video:



> fuck taylor. RIP eduardo


:lmao


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ridgewel :shocked:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ugh, fuck, I've just looked on a United forum at a thread about this. Someone's posted a picture of it, it's really a bad injury.

I'll post the link, I won't post the actual image because not everyone will want to see it. Mods can delete it if you so wish.

I warn you though, it's bad.

http://pub.tv2.no/multimedia/na/archive/00548/Eduardo_beinbrudd_548748c.jpg

http://www.vg.no/bilder/edrum/1203772672438_618.jpg

Edit - There's another one, but it's even worse, I don't think I should post that one.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Enigma, what's your msn u jobber?

Stoppage time almost up.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

[email protected]




But I'm never on.


Really crazy half, Birmingham could have been 2 up if McFadden had scored then.


----------



## Poison. (Feb 18, 2008)

Ugh that is a sick one, thoughts go out to him. How long do you reckon he'll be out for? Poor guy he's been in such good form this season. Brum's suprise lead is overshadowed of course


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Horrible pictures and a horrible injury, hope he recovers quickly.


Shame Arsenal will go on and win this, Mcfadden should have taken that chance.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice people United fans :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Walcott is pants, don't believe the hype.


I never have tbh. He's yet again proving exactly why he doesn't deserve a shot in the first team. Fuck all the away fans chanting 'Theo'.

Also, Taylor's tackle wasn't really that bad. It didn't deserve a red imo. It was just one of those unfortunate things which occur in football. The ref has cocked up all game. The free-kick which lead to the goal wasn't a foul, nor was Flamini's on Parnaby in the Birmingham box, nor was it a foul when Maik Taylor cocked up trying to challenge Bendtner in the air.

Credit to Birmingham though, they've played very smart defensively. Giving Clichy bucket loads of space as they know he'll just waste it anyway. Also, fuck Hleb for being too damn unselfish.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I can see Arsenal nicking it. 

I hope he recovers too, but the injury looks bad, perhaps career ending. He won't be the same player when he comes back, that's for sure.

On second look, the tackle wasn't that intentional, I think Eduardo was just too quick for him. In that sense, it didn't deserve a red, but in this situation you can't not give it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think it was a red, if he hadn't fucked his leg up, he wouldn't of been sent off, I don't think.

A draw will more than do me in the Arsenal game, if they can hold on I'll be over the moon.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Also, Taylor's tackle wasn't really that bad. It didn't deserve a red imo. It was just one of those unfortunate things which occur in football. The ref has cocked up all game. *The free-kick which lead to the goal wasn't a foul*, nor was Flamini's on Parnaby in the Birmingham box, nor was it a foul when Maik Taylor cocked up trying to challenge Bendtner in the air.


Um, Flamini pretty much got McFadden in a Samoan Drop...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It happened when Gallas was in possession of the ball. If the ref was too take any action it would have been a yellow card at the next stoppage.

Also, it's again frustrating that McFadden has to score his 'Biannual Wonder Goal' against us. Gallas will be gutted as he's been on the recieving end of it twice now this season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Was it Eduardo who did that poor challenge on Nani in the FA Cup? I think it was, and if he'd been sent off like he perhaps should have been, he wouldn't have played today. It's weird how these things happen.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*OMG The pics of his leg really are bad. No doubt his caraer will never be the same after that and if he plays again it will be a miracle. Very distressing and saddening especially for Arsenald and everyone around Eduardo.*


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I doubt his career will be over, look what happened to Larsson and Cisse, it will take time but im sure he will recover.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

One good thing to come out of this is now Croatia will be fucked for the Euro 2008.

Also, van Persie best stay fit for the remainder of the season, so he can replace Eduardo. It's amazing to think how well Arsenal have done this season without one of our best players for so much of the season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1-1 now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

No way was that a goal, Adebayor completely took out the keeper. Pathetic refereeing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Look who fricken scores, bloody Walcott, Grrrr.

Maybe a foul not quite sure.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What do you know, Walcott finally scores his first EPL goal.

Agreed with the refereeing statement. Such a poor performance merits a weeks suspension from reffing EPL matches.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good save from Taylor, he's kept them in this.

Birmingham being very silly and letting Arsenal roll over them. Won't be surprised to see Arsenal win now.

Edit - Yeah, Walcott, 2-1


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

That takes the piss.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WALCOTT AGAIN...HATTRICK MAYBE?

The Spaniard, who has not featured since the 2-2 draw with Aston Villa last month, replaces the suspended Jamie Carragher alongside Sami Hyypia. 

The defender's return is the only change Rafael Benitez has made from the side that clinched a memorable triumph over Inter Milan on Tuesday. 

The Liverpool team in full: Reina, Finnan, Aurelio, Arbeloa, Hyypia, Mascherano, Gerrard, Babel, Lucas, Kuyt, Torres. Subs: Martin, Skrtel, Crouch, Riise, Benayoun. 

Looks strange.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Crouch should start. 

Anyway, Arsenal will go on to rape Birmingham now, then they'll all say it was a fantastic result after the injury and everything, blah blah typical Arsenal :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Alves is gonna kill you.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Crouch will probaly come on at around the 1 hour mark as usual.


----------



## Poison. (Feb 18, 2008)

All that Hype for Alves and he's gonna come across as shit against Liverpool. Hope he nicks a goal and as for Liverpool's team it's pretty decent, should be enough to see off Boro. Kuyt and Torres is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> WALCOTT AGAIN...HATTRICK MAYBE?
> 
> The Spaniard, who has not featured since the 2-2 draw with Aston Villa last month, replaces the suspended Jamie Carragher alongside Sami Hyypia.
> 
> ...


How? Arbeloa will partner Hyypia, Aurelio at LB. Gerrard on the right, Babel on left, and Lucas and Masc in CM. Kuyt will play just behind Torres, and right up top when we have the ball.

Simple really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It won't be that simple though. Gerrard doesn't do the right hand side no matter how much it looks like he'll play there. 

It will be something like. 

Reina

Finnan - Arbs - Hyypia - Aurelio

Gerrard - Masch - Lucas 

Kuyt - Torres - Babel

It's the same line up from the midfield forward as it was against Inter. Only change at all is Carra, strictly because of his suspension.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

2-2, Man United will be happy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Gallas.

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Me and my dad were going crazzzzzzy. So happy that Arsenal drew.



Now we'll fuck up against Newcastle.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Called it.

Hope my other prediction doesn't come to fruition.

That last minute was fuckin' brilliant.

Gallas is a tit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gallas showed heart, yeah he was a baby, but I love seeing players show true emotion.

And I nearly called it right. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anyway I have to go to work. Later.

Hope I come home and the gap is down to 3.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Fucking Robbed :no:

Hopefully eduardo makes a full recovery.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1-0 Boro, awful defending, infact laughable defending.

Liverpool will still win sadly....


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Fuck. I'm sick. Physically sick.

First of all, i've got to say that i'm praying that Eduardo can get back and play football again one day.

As for the goal, what the hell was that **** Clichy trying to do? Just get rid of the fucking ball. Even after that, don't be an idiot and try and make the challenge in the box, he was on his weaker foot and he had both Gallas and Senderos ready to make the block. He should have just left it to them and not stick his foot in.

I love how if it was John Terry or Stevie G doing what Gallas was doing, the commentators would be going on about how "Passionate" they are, yet when its Gallas, they completely slaughter him for it.

Not a happy bunny


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pathetic performance by certain individual players from Arsenal. Although Hleb didn't play particularly badly, but honestly, when you have space in the box, FUCKING SHOOT!

What really hits this result home is that the overrated **** which is James McFaggot will steal all the headlines.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

ARRGH We fucking blew it. I hope eduardo fully recovers 

Newcastle are shite but if they can get a draw i will be forever in their debt.

1-0 Middlesborough - Tungay


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

OH FOR FUCK SAKE!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> I love how if it was John Terry or Stevie G doing what Gallas was doing, the commentators would be going on about how "Passionate" they are, yet when its Gallas, they completely slaughter him for it.


So true. LOL @ Liverpool already a goal down :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuck, I'm not going to be able to sleep now after that, and I can't bring myself to watch more football, so I guess I'll be spending all night doing school work.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Brilliant, behind to Boro again. 

I hate those twats so much. 

Fucking radio isn't even focusing on our game either, they've commentated on the goal and a Gerrard shot, in 20 minutes. 

And fuck off Aliadiere you ugly french twat.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Watch us fuck up against Newcastle, it'll make you feel better.


Listen to 5Live.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I am listening to FiveLive, that's the bad one, they take about 30 minutes doing roundups of other games and the commentaors suck dick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL someones feeling angry. :side:

5Live's awesome, so I will not pay attention to your anger filled response.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Very happy with Birmingham, thought they'd job but they clearly didn't. We need a win so desperately tonight. Pressure's still on.

and lol liverpool


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

This commentator is a fucking retard. 

"Martin McFadden with a double for Birmingham earlier"

Well done, numpty. 

Another shite corner, super.

YESSSSSSSSSSS GET IN. Thanks Arca. 

Torres is my idol. 

Let's win this now boys.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres saves Liverpool, was always going to be him or Gerrard.

Hardly a surprise, Liverpool will go on and win the game now....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

2 MINS, 2 GOALS

IM ORASMING OVER TORRESS WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao ono

You'll still job :smug:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Very happy with Birmingham, thought they'd job but they clearly didn't. We need a win so desperately tonight. Pressure's still on.
> 
> and *lol liverpool *


Excuse me?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Did I just hear 'WHO ARE YA' from the Liverpool fans? And Ste has the nerve to mock us when we sang it while thrashing Arsenal, and then it's sung when you're leading 2-1 against Boro. 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Torres for a hat-trick please, and a unusual Kuyt goal aswell. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at the panicking Liverpool fans as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We didn't chant Who Are Ya, probably Boro fans. We never chant it, not really a scouse thing. 

Torres is my idol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I mark extremely hard for Torres. I scream like a little girl when he scores.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> LOL at the panicking Liverpool fans as well.


I was not panicking, I was just very, very worried.

:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> We didn't chant Who Are Ya, probably Boro fans. We never chant it, not really a scouse thing.
> 
> Torres is my idol.




Why would Boro fans chant it after Torres scored his second?  :lmao

Don't really care anywayz, Liverpool league games are just great for pointless comedy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at tuncay, handball.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why would Boro fans chant it after Torres scored his second?  :lmao
> 
> Don't really care anywayz, Liverpool league games are just great for pointless comedy.


No idea, but I can't see us chanting it. 

Don't forget FA Cup games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How could I forget, this season you really did make the FA Cup magical, so well done.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HT Fulham 0-0 West Ham
HT Liverpool 2-1 Middlesbrough
Portsmouth 0-0 Sunderland
HT Wigan 0-0 Derby

1516: Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger describes Martin Taylor's tackle on Eduardo as "horrendous". He continues: "If that is football, we're better to stop it." 

1546: "Re Arsene Wenger's comments at 1516: those words could also be described to use Derby v Wigan and Portsmouth v Sunderland."
wooden-brick on 606

lol at jobber games

1551: HALF-TIME Portsmouth 0-0 Sunderland 
"Wretched," sighs your match reporter. 

1549: HALF-TIME Fulham 0-0 West Ham
Even stevens - but West Ham had the better chances.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Terrible defending in the Liverpool game all round really, Torres hattrick, but honestly if it wasn't for poor Boro defending, this could have been a different game.

VDS

Brown
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Ronny
Carrick
Fletcher
Nani

Tevez
Rooney

Subs - Kus, O'Shea, Scholes, Anderson, Saha


Eh whenever Anderson doesn't start I feel nervous, not really sure about Fletcher/Carrick.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Should be fine, Newcastle are the biggest jobbers ever.

Wenger is a twat to be honest, saying that Taylor should never be allowed to play football ever again and that he did it on purpose.

I wish I had Setanta 

Good that Anderson isnt starting, it's less likely he will score, as if I miss the beast's first goal I will cry.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After you called Walcott useless, I feel you shouldn't call Newcastle jobbers, you jinx shit far too much. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lolz, Newcastle will destroy us.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was harder than it needed to be. Boro won't show that much effort next week, bet on it. 

Torres is amaaaaaaaaaazing. I love him so ridiculously incredibly much :side: 

Glad we beat Boro, can't stand the bathturds

 

We looked good going forward after we scored, bit jobber like at the back though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got home ...fuck me that them pics posted earlier make it look fuckied up.
Was it that bad of a challenge by Taylor?
Arsenal be4ing held was good though.

Liverpool came back against Middelsbore.
United should trahs Newcastle...4-1 me thinks..hopefully I'll jinx them


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man United will get into double figures, pretty sure. 

Newcastle's team is still all wrong, N'zog in defense, Smith still playing, etc,.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres is fucking brilliant, I've fallen in love with him.

Shit performance generally today still though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

2-0 United, Ronaldo


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Newcastle are crap. 

What muppet thought they'd slip up here :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carrick has played well, Fletch not so much, but he hasn't really needed to be impressive.

Would like a few more now to be honest, maybe get Anderson on so he can finally score? :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought we'd have it tough, I was wrong.


I want no less than 7! :side:


Ronaldo on 28 goals now, fucking brilliant.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Newcastle need to man up and play some good football :no: looks like the gap is down to 3 points but i suppose 3 points is 3 points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, nothing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaldo's goal - http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1812469

Rooney's goal - http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1812397


I'd mark for an Anderson goal. I've got a feeling he's saving it for some jobber team like Arsenal when it really matters. 

I bet Kevin Keegan absolutely loves Ronaldo, the look on his face after the second goal was priceless.

O'Shea on, Evra off, they'll win 8-2 now :side:

Given off, Harper on, why they keep playing Given if he's injured is beyond me.

Edit - 3-0, Ronaldo is absolutely raping just about everyone right now. 29 goals, half of them are probably against Newcastle :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres would be above him if he was never injured always started and took free kicks and pens :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaldo's second goal, United 3-0 Newcastle - http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1812553


Torres jobs to Ronaldo.

ono, 3-1

oyes, 4-1!!!!!!!!!!

oyes, 5-1!!!!!!!!!! Sahaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


This is doing wonders for our goal difference, which will help at the end of the season if it's tight at the top.

Full-time, 5-1. I marked. Newcastle are shit, so much for King Kev being their saviour. I want them to go down.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anderson is saving his goal for Champions League Final in the 94 minute.

SaHAHA!!.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very easy, without even playing amazing. 

Big day, and a day where I feel things are starting to swing our way.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

VDS played fairly shit but apart from that the rest of the team were great.

Oh and best of luck to Eduardo. That injury was fucking horrific but hopefully he'll be back soon rather than later.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Don't spam. Got nothing to say, don't post. 

With no love, RM.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LOUIS SAHAAAAAAAA!

I marked. You all expected that tho tbh.

:side:

Not a great performance, but if those three and Tevez keep up the goals, we'll be fine and dandy. I hope.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think we need, or expect Saha to score. Tevez is still far more important, and useful.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Does Tevez' hair still look like a lion?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

He best do, he looked like he was gonna kill someone last game.

I will now call him Mufasa.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

There's nothing to say about what happened. You seen it all.

Just seen those pics of Eduardo and you can't help but feel really bad for him. Hope he gets better quick.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I don't think we need, or expect Saha to score. Tevez is still far more important, and useful.



So if Saha scores a winning goal against Arsenal or Chelsea, will you share the same attitude towards him?

:smug


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> He best do, he looked like he was gonna kill someone last game.
> 
> I will now call him Mufasa.


Naaaa he's Scar. A badass lion.










Although with his neck, I don't think it's the nicest thing to call him. :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

John O'Shea is that annoying little bird from that film. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Torres and Babel are the bitchy hyenas.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

torres = 20 goal a season striker


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo = + 29 a season winger.



Enigma said:


> John O'Shea is that annoying little bird from that film. :side:


Zazu!

I saw the pic of Eduardo with the bone poking out, horrible.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I seen that, very very bad.

o and Rafiki > Zazu










Dirk Kuyt tbvfh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No way, Dirk's a dick. He's not that cool. 

Rooney is Pumba.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres and Babel are teh sex. 

I dream of those 2 together up front one day.

Voronin or Rooney can compete to be Pumba :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

nah some nub said he wouldn't even reach 15 if i remember right.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Who's Simba?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronny of course!


We did well today with a weak central midfield, and Nani did enough to make him worthy of starting ahead of Giggs next week.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Nani get any assits? And when did Anderson come on?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel is Kivu and Torres is Simba imo. They match the colours of the lions. Ronaldo's too much of a jobber to be involved :snarl:

And Nani did well again, should be a permanent starter from this day forward I think.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Torres is in Lion King 3.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson didn't come on. 

Scholes came on and should of scored from a cracking cross from Nani.

And yeah I see no reason to drop Nani when he's playing so much better than Giggs.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

There was a third one? :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, horrible viewing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

On 'aggregate' we've beaten Newcastle 11-1 this season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And it should of been more.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

All the Eduardo videos need to remain on youtube.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

People may say it wasn't on purpose but he should be banned for quite some time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't believe it was on purpose, the ball was running away and I think it was mistimed more than anything. What would Taylor gain from taking Eduardo out in the 3rd (i think) minute? He hadn't had enough time to be provoked by Eduardo, so he didn't do it for revenge, and I'm sure he's professional enough not to just go out there and break his leg if he didn't like him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ That's my exact opinion.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

nah it wasnt on purpose but i cannot believe how people are saying that its not a red card if he does not break his leg. Hes totally missed the ball and slammed into him red card in all cases tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a horrible unfortunate accident. It was badly timed, but the guy must be going through torture right now, knowing what he's done.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah McCleish (can't spell his name right, stupid Scottish jobber :side said he was 'distraught'.


Edit:



> "I've seen the challenge and, yes, the studs land on Eduardo's ankle. In slow motion these tackles always look bad but he's not a malicious player - Eduardo was just too quick for him," he explained.
> 
> "The referee's done his job, it's a sending off, but Taylor's not a malicious player."


Steve Bruce (managed him before):



> "Martin Taylor is the biggest, gentlest man. There will be nobody more upset and sickened than him, there is not a bad bone in his body.
> 
> "He would never, ever do anything malicious. He has mis-timed the tackle, and I've seen it. Some would say it is not even a yellow card."


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It certainly wasn't deliberate, but whenever you go in studs up you're fully aware of what damage you could cause, don't think he really thought about it enough and went in far, far too rashly, and has ended up breaking a man's leg because of it.

It's a red card offense, Bruce is deluded if he thinks it can be argued that it's not even a yellow. Studs up means sending off these days, let alone going in and making horrendous contact like that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah I feel for the man. As horrible as it is for Eduardo it can't be much better for Taylor. Nobody goes out to do that when they play, unless they're Roy Keane :side:


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

^ Vinnie



Enigma said:


> I don't believe it was on purpose, the ball was running away and I think it was mistimed more than anything. What would Taylor gain from taking Eduardo out in the 3rd (i think) minute? He hadn't had enough time to be provoked by Eduardo, so he didn't do it for revenge, and I'm sure he's professional enough not to just go out there and break his leg if he didn't like him.


I'm not saying it was on purpose. I'm just saying he made a mistake and a mistake that bad should be punished.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not with his career though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, it's a contact sport, things happen.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

But things like that can be prevented. Legs are broken in fair tackles or players slipping but that wasn't a fair tackle, it was a stupid tackle. 

I'm not saying they should ban him for life or nothing becuase people make big mistakes at times. He'll obviously get his red card ban and what Steve Bruce said was madness but I think someone needs to be made an example of to stop tackles like that, and a longer ban would be wiser. I've got nothing against the guy. It could easily have been Peter Crouch or someone else in the same situation.

I feel for Taylor but I'm sure he knows himself that he shouldn't have made a tackle like that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was a miss timed challenge, nothing more.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If we stop tackles like that that defies half of the point of the game. 

It would be impossible for defenders to get a tackle in.

If you play you take the risk that an accident may, just may happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, common sense needs to be used.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

There's a difference between a miss timed tackle and a head on studs up tackle into another players shin. You're asking for trouble going into a tackle that way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If wasn't late, he'd have got the ball, he didn't go out looking to hurt him, like players have in the past. Take Arsenal players last week against us, luckily no one got hurt.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

It's pretty obvious he didn't intend to hurt him but looking at that picture you should never go into a tackle like that.

By the height of his foot in the picture it looks as though he'd have gone over the ball.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

You shouldn't, and that's why he got a red card. He'll serve the suspension and it would be pathetic if he got given any more than that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he'll get the 3 match ban, and that'll be enough. It's crazy to punish him further over something he didn't mean to do. It's not like when Mendes got the flying elbow by Thatcher last season, that was disgusting.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

If he doesn't the FA need to convince players not to go in high. When you go in for a tackle, you, as the player control how hard and how high you go in. He chose to go in high, as have quite a number of players.


> Yeah he'll get the 3 match ban, and that'll be enough. It's crazy to punish him further over something he didn't mean to do. It's not like when Mendes got the flying elbow by Thatcher last season, that was disgusting.


The thing is I think he did it again on someone else after this.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, and he does have the punishment of what he has infact done to Eduardo aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Which is worse than any match ban.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Which is worse than any match ban.


Maybe for him, but not for the next player who gets his leg snapped.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I forgot people get their legs broken in the Premiership every weekend, my bad....


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

I never knew that to begin with. 

Do any of you play in the Premier League Fantasy Football?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Apparently Wenger wants to take back what he said about Taylor anyway, so this discussion is pointless :side:

It's apparently on SSN, I can't look cos my mum's watching TV


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not saying it was intentional though...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good, it was classic moronic Wenger. Can't believe he's actually being a man and taking back something he's said.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

He actually saw it???


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fucking shit.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

OH SHIT

They just showed a replay and I nearly cried. You could see the bone sticking out. Basically, his leg is detached from his foot.

FUCK! That was really bad to watch.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Where did they show a replay? Everywhere I've watched hasn't shown one, haven't been allowed.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

That slow motion replay was horrific, shouldn't of shown it really.

KME it was on MOTD.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That was worse than the picture I saw, man you could see the bone. One of the rarest things I've seen in a long time.

How the fuck do you come back from your foot basically falling off?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ask Sid Viscious :side: 

Fuck, I've been watching jobber football first, how come MOTD were allowed to show it? Bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No rules against it, just a matter of discretion really.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great result, looked like a great performance.

Glad to see Ronny back at the top of the scoring chart.

Newcastle are shite.

Middlesbrough's defending was ridiculous, Torres' second was great though.

The Eduardo one was David Bust all over again. Horrible.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha Masch got bitched slapped.

:side:


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

http://thesightisinend.wordpress.com/2008/02/23/eduardo-leg-break-pictures-warning/ 

The pictures of the challenge. I nearly cried when i saw the replay on MOTD. It's very rare to come back from an injury like that but i pray to god he can one day play play football again. Taylor didn't mean to horrificly tackle eduardo like that but going studs up in a challenge is fucking moronic. Even if arsenal players went in for a challenge like that i would blast them.

The ref fucked us over in that game aswell


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Cole cant finsh for shit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I missed MOTD's replay, quite stupid of them to show it really. I guess it'll be edited out of the morning's show, that's usually when the kids watch it.


I think, I'm not really down with the kids anymore :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I marked for Mascherano's reaction after Aliadiere slapped him 

Just kind of stood there staring at him :lmao

And I know MOTD are legally allowed to show it, but everywhere else hasn't, just wondered why they were the exception to the rule at the moment.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I made the mistake of watching the different angle replay on youtube, luckily the poor quality blurs some of it out.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

What do you mean by everywhere else? Internet and stuff?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> And I know MOTD are legally allowed to show it, but everywhere else hasn't, just wondered why they were the exception to the rule at the moment.


Because they are edgy.

In reality it was probably just because nobody else wanted to show it and thought it would show class not to.

BBC thinks differently obviously.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I made the mistake of watching the different angle replay on youtube, luckily the poor quality blurs some of it out.


Link plz :$

It sounds callous asking to see it, but I can't help but be curious, seeing as most other people have seen the injury closer up, I've only seen a picture, which admittedly wasn't nice.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

What was up with Gallas when the penalty was being took? Walking to the other half of the pitch, going mad when scored and sitting on the pitch sulking at the end. I think theyre might have been money riding on this match with him.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> What was up with Gallas when the penalty was being took? Walking to the other half of the pitch, going mad when scored and sitting on the pitch sulking at the end. I think theyre might have been money riding on this match with him.


Pretty sure his emotions just overcame him. It was a highly emotional game.

If it was someone like rooney or gerrard that did that they would say they were displaying 'passion' for their team.

Since it's gallas they say he's a crybaby and is condemned. 

Double standards i tells ya.


----------



## wario619 (Feb 22, 2006)

I think he wanted to win the game for Eduardo thats why he was so upset.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Great inspiration for the rest of the team crying at the end of game, especially when your captain.

He may be emotional, but going off on one like he did when the penalty was given was very silly to say the least.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The kicking part was good, at least he got all the anger out of him and showed he cared, and the emotion on his face will also go down well, will probably be remembered as one of the seasons highlights, but sitting down on the pitch for several minutes when your team has left the pitch is just ridiculous and looked really immature.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> Link plz :$
> 
> It sounds callous asking to see it, but I can't help but be curious, seeing as most other people have seen the injury closer up, I've only seen a picture, which admittedly wasn't nice.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1cjTODV1fo&watch_response


You can't see it that clearly, but you can see the foot sort of flapping around :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm at a loss for who to cheer for the Carling Cup Final. I don't want Spurs qualifying for Europe through the back door, but well, I despise Chelsea. I think I'll ultimately being cheering Spurs on, but I have 3 Villa friends who are firmly behind Chelsea as they're paranoid that they'll lose a UEFA Cup spot to the Carling Cup winners again.

It would be nice to see Ledley King lift some silverware. I've always like him despite him being a Spud, and after all his injury problems, he really deserves something like this. Also, a trophyless season for Chelsea would make this season very special, even if Arsenal win nothing either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Desperate for a Spurs win, they've got a great chance, but I can't help but think Chelsea will take it again.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah hopefully no Lamps or Terry, if not Spurs have a decent chance.

Chelsea 3-0 though :sad:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^I could live with that scorline
I think we'll have too much for them tbh. Maybe a 2-1 or 3-1.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

O'Hara looked gutted, shame he's not playing really good prospect.

Hopefully I will get to see Spurs win their first trophy since I can remember.

Still can't help but see a 2-0 victory for Chelsea though.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I want a chelsea win, really dont want the ydis to win no arsenal fan should want them to win.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

The response from the media following has just shocked me so much. Andy Gray, David Platt, Mark Lawrenson, Garth Crooks, Mickey Quinn and others have all tried to defend the tackle by claiming 'it was just clumsy' and they seem to be putting more attention to wenger's comment retraction rather than that vile challenge.
If it were one of england's golden boys then there would be national hysteria like when rooney broke his metatarsal. The media make me sick sometimes.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was a hideous challenge, but the fact it caused an injury is being hihglighted rather than the actual challenge, which wasn't intentional and was simply mistimed, so Wenger's comments are rightly being critisized. Best of luck to Eduardo, but with respect, he just got unlucky, tackles like that are not uncommon, he just drew the short straw and ended up getting on the end of a tackle that could have easily got the ball, which is what Taylor was aiming for. It's an unfortunate situation, horrible tackle, but due to its unintentional nature, it can't be overcritisied. If Eduardo hadn't been so seriously injured, this incident wouldn't get a second thought, because studs up challenges aren' uncommon these days. 

Great start by Tottenham, really dominating Chelsea, I hope they win, they need the first goal for sure.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They should of scored when they were on top, the game has evened it self out now, & I can't help but seeing Chelsea take one of their chances.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Should of scored when they were dominting, Chelsea getting back into it.

Lennon and Hutton need to get involed more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea are right back in it now, couple of half decent free kicks from Lampard and Drogba. 

I'm certain Chelsea will score, so Tottenham need to get one too. 

Lennon isn't doing very well, but he needs the ball more.

Edit - D'oh, Tottenham give away another silly free kick, Drogba scores, 1-0.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

DROGBA...what a hunk the ivorian is.
HA we've been disgusting..and bang 1-0 ,I love it..robinson didn't do well though.
Lennon should be goven the ball more really,just so it'd far away from Belleti:side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny how he goes down like a sack of shit and is in agony then steps up and scores the free kick...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs have wasted this game, on top and looking the better team, but they didn't make it count.

2-0 or 3-1 Chelsea me thinks.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Those 3 free kicks they gave away and not taking their chances has probably ruined their cup final. But Ramos is an excellent manager in these sort of games, so hopefully he can turn it around. It'll be really hard though. 

I think 2-0 Chelsea now.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ex64 said:


> Funny how he goes down like a sack of shit and is in agony then steps up and scores the free kick...


Funny,bloddy hilarious I'd say
If Tottenham didn't give stupid fouls away it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That isn't the point though, it was still ridiculous play acting trying to bribe the referee. Why can't he do what Ronaldo did and just cut it out, he's a good enough player not to need it as a part of his game. 

Silly of Spurs to give him so many opportunities to go down, most of their challenges around the box have been really rash.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

He did play up yea,was still a free I thought,haven't seen the replay of it though so maybe it was soft/not a free.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was a free kick in my opinion, but the way he throws himself so dramatically to the floor quite often goads the referr into making decisions, sometimes the wrong one.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fuck off Robinson.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

$ubliminal™;5425453 said:


> The response from the media following has just shocked me so much. Andy Gray, David Platt, Mark Lawrenson, Garth Crooks, Mickey Quinn and others have all tried to defend the tackle by claiming 'it was just clumsy' and they seem to be putting more attention to wenger's comment retraction rather than that vile challenge.*If it were one of england's golden boys then there would be national hysteria like when rooney broke his metatarsal. The media make me sick sometimes.*


I agree, Especially with the bolded part.

I hate the fucking media. Eduardo was injured by an idiot who went out to hurt him. He aimed his studs at Eduardo's leg.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree yea,It's not needed and makes him look a bit of a fool. I agree it's a shame he can;t cut it out really.
EDIT:that was to KME's post.

^WTF Taylor didn;t go out to hurt him.It was a terrible challenge,true but that doesn't mean he tried to break his leg.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Berby is such a smooth beast.

Haha Chelseafan :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Legend93 said:


> I agree, Especially with the bolded part.
> 
> I hate the fucking media. Eduardo was injured by an idiot who went out to hurt him. He aimed his studs at Eduardo's leg.


He aimed his feet at the ball, Eduardo had lost all control of it, the guy had every right to go for it, why would he deliberately try to hurt someone, to our knowledge, he beares no grudge with? 

1-1, what a penalty by Berbatov, gorgeous, so cool, calm and collected.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

GET THE FUCK IN TOTTENHAM :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Im gonna cry if Drogba scores a late winner.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ex64 said:


> Berby is such a smooth beast.
> 
> Haha Chelseafan :side:


That made me cry.
As did that penalty.

LOL @ Zokora


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh My Dayzzz.

Why did it have to go to Zokora.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Chelsea better not screw up, I have 5 Million credits on them.

I will be on the edge of my seat if it goes to a PK Shootout and I don't even support chelsea or spurs :lmao


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Its why i dont bet that much on stuff that isn't predetermined. It's why i bet on Derby. 
Drogs should of scored from that cross and so should of Lampard.
Going back to what Ex64 said, O'Hara would of scored.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs should have won it, and I'll have to give the edge to the fresher Chelsea side now, sadly. Real shame.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh ET will be nerve wracking
Spurs deserve it if i'm being honest:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh and Drogba really is a pathetic twat.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dim is looking sexy today.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ONO...all can be said really


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

You just knew Zakora was gonna screw that up at the end. He never looked comfortable when he got the ball and chances are they'll pay for it.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

WOODGATE FTW


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL LOL LOL LOL 

What a crap piece of keeping by Cech.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

His done it quite a few times lately, Chelsea have been pretty poor anyway, they should of been 1 or 2 down in the first 10 minnutes & Zokora should of win it towards the end.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Oh Peter.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Woodgate!

Well in. Awful goalkeeping though...

C'mon Spurs!

Oh no, here comes Kaboul....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I like Kaboul. He has made mistakes but is better than people seem to think.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Fucking best keeper in the world my ass. Just let JT head it out next time.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Nah i dont rate Kaboul at all, it should of been Jamie O'Hara on the bench and he should of come on. I can't believe im being nice to Tottenham.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Spurs should have won it already with Zokora. Chelsea are playing shit.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jesus, does Drogba get sponsered for every time he dives, or goes down like he has been shot by a Sniper? He is almost as bad as that dirty **** Joe Cole.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Juande is the cup king.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

WE LOVE YOU RAMOS!!!

HE VERY APPY!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I said if Tottenham were to win, it would be because of how brilliant Ramos is in these competitions, he just showed it, awesome stuff and good on him. He's turned Spurs around

WELL DONE SPURS!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

lol @ Drogba, Terry and Lampard.

Muppets, every one of them.

Well deserved from Tottenham, glad Chelsea lost since Drogba's a moron.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

You can just imagine Chelsea in the dressing room, I bet Drogba is crying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The quadruple FTW!


Ramos's interview was the best. thing. everrr.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Tottenham, never thought i would see them beat Arsenal and Chelsea to win a cup 

The looks on Drogba, Lampard and Terry's faces were hilarious :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Drogba moron,pretty much spot on really.
We deserved to be beaten,we were shit all game..Lampard,Terry everyone.
Fair play to 'Spurs easily deserved a win,and probably should have won by more really.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea are still getting the treble duuuh.

"we are very appy" greatest quote ever.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you Tottenham.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea Olympiakos will probably beat is in the CL next.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet Berbs is just sitting down somewhere looking fly :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berbs is too cool, for school.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm amazed how poor Chelsea were, really deserved nothing from that. 

Highlighted some weaknesses in Avram too, in the big game he had to make the big decisions, Anelka on the left hand side instead of Cole, just so he could play Drogba and Anelka without dropping one of them, was an abysmal decision. He's done ok, but he hasn't really won any of the big games when he's been in charge when you need to make the right decisions. I'm interested to see how he goes on in the summer when he has to mae more signings, I mean he got Anelka, but it was common knowledge that he was for sale, could be hard for him to buy other players though, the ones that could end of flopping, Anelka was already proven. 

I'm made up for Spurs though, they came from 1 down against a really good side. Well deserved. 

Glory Glory Tottenham Hotspur.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Get in.

Immense performance, Jenas was quality.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea were piss poor.

The treble is still on though, so I'm scared.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm shocked at the Chelsea players sorrounding the referee at the end of the match.

So shocking.

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish KAWHO's shot had gone in at the end, could have been major DRAMMMMMMMMMMMMA.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

If Kalou's shot went in, hell would of froze over.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Hell has already froze over the scum have won a cup :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd mark if Spurs win something, and Arsenal don't.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Woodgate didnt deserve the MATM IMO, but he had a good game. LOL at Keane pouring the champagne over Ramos at the end, also chimbonda has a bad temper, see him when he got sub'd?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was shit as well, deserved to get taken off. The guy has always been a baby.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Grant looked out of his debt tbh. Should have switched to 442 earlier or not started Anelka.
Still no excuse for the abysmality of us today.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I'd mark if Spurs win something, and Arsenal don't.


 We better win somthing now.


----------



## Raw is Jericho (Jul 30, 2004)

Anelka was useless! chelsea should have started with ballack imo


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anelka plays so much better upfront on his own.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Overrated said:


> We better win somthing now.


If we don't win anything then my tottenham friends will make my life hell. I also agree with your other comment. 
Chelsea dissapointed me today


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

As much as i love the Chelsea, Spurs deserved to win today. I don't know what happened to us we just didn't seem like we were going to win at several points in the game. I was personally not happy at all with Belletti i thought his passing was absolute crap today and Anelka should have been taken off and replaced with Joe Cole. I was happy with Wayne Bridge even though he gave away a penalty which was in all fairness a definite penalty. Drogba and Terry are getting on my nerves as i don't know why every-time their is a problem them to have to be right in the middle of it. I don't know what went on with Tainio when he was about to do the throw in but something wasn't right!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It seemed he was mocking whoever he talking to about the goal, pointing at it and saying something along those lines. Just a guess, but that's how I saw it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Zokora's reaction to the goal was pricless.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lol at Chelsea.


Didn't watch the match so I can't comment much on it, but I'm pleased for my mate who's a Spurs fan, he was there today. Glad Chelsea didn't win it, but moreover I'm just glad one of the so called 'lower' Premiership teams won it. It's good to see the trophies not always going to the big 3. 



Big 3, United, Arsenal, Chelsea. Yeah, I said it


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

KME said:


> He aimed his feet at the ball, Eduardo had lost all control of it, the guy had every right to go for it, why would he deliberately try to hurt someone, to our knowledge, he beares no grudge with?
> 
> 1-1, what a penalty by Berbatov, gorgeous, so cool, calm and collected.


This is where our opinions differ. I don't think eduardo lost the ball at all. Taylor went studs up in the challenge and missed the ball completley. I don't think taylor meant to break eduardo's leg but i have the feeling that he meant to crunch eduardo as even before the game Mcleish said to his players to 'Get stuck in there'. Blackburn, sunderland, bolton, etc they all play like this and something like this was bound to happen with their overphysicality against Arsenal.

Zokara is a clown lol


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I marked for that, one of the moments of the season, how he was turned around without being able to bear looking, then as the crowd went mad, the face he pulled was immense.



Enigma said:


> lol at Chelsea.
> 
> 
> Didn't watch the match so I can't comment much on it, but I'm pleased for my mate who's a Spurs fan, he was there today. Glad Chelsea didn't win it, but moreover I'm just glad one of the so called 'lower' Premiership teams won it. It's good to see the trophies not always going to the big 3.
> ...


Lol @ "big three". Arsenal haven't won anything in 3 seasons. We still win things so it's a big four, we deserve to be in one more than Arsenal due to our success in other competitions, it's also a big 4 because Liverpool, United, Chelsea and Arsenal normally always finish the top 4 in the Prem. And we've finished above Arsenal 2 times in the last 2 seasons already.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal are a dirty team, isn't it kinda ironic that this shit happened to one of their players.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> I marked for that, one of the moments of the season, how he was turned around without being able to bear looking, then as the crowd went mad, the face he pulled was immense.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ "big three". Arsenal haven't won anything in 3 seasons. We still win things so it's a big four, we deserve to be in one more than Arsenal due to our success in other competitions, it's also a big 4 because Liverpool, United, Chelsea and Arsenal normally always finish the top 4 in the Prem. And we've finished above Arsenal 2 times in the last 2 seasons already.


I was joking  Of course its still a 'big 4', Liverpool will still finish in the top four this season, I'm pretty sure of that. I just don't see you jobbing to Everton. 


Although I would mark :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I bet we job to Everton, then win the CL, then we both get in the CL, then they lose their qualifier again. :smug:

:side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Funny how just last week Wenger didn't see Eboue's red card assault, and then condoned what Gallas and Flamini tried to do Nani because Nani was "showboating".

I feel really sorry for Eduardo as he is one of the Arsenal players I really like, but karma for Wenger maybe?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't help but feel that way, and when you have Arsenal fans moaning away, it just gets on my nerves....


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Biasy aside...

Arsenal were robbed yesterday. Robbed of the 3 points and robbed of their second striker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They should have taken their chances though, shouldn't have left Birmingham in the game, alway asking for trouble going into those final minutes with the score that tight.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, Arsenal could of crushed Birmingham. Adebayor and Bentner have obviously still got beef coz they cant play together. Cesc was still effected by the injury and didnt play to his standerds.


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

When I saw a video of the tackle behind Taylor it looked like he wanted to send a message to Eduardo, his foot would have gone over the ball or hit the ball just a bit if he had been even close to the moment Eduardo touched the ball

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL_ZPo_TS_s
the Eduardo tackle happens 1:50

I'm Arsenal fan but still happy to see Spurs winning Chelsea. There is nothing I hate more than Chelsea. But the main reason is that my friend knows Tainio very well and was there with his family as Tainios guest. I can believe it was guite an experience for a Finn.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Any one think that Chelsea's loss today could be a "psychological" blow and affect the rest of the PL and CL?


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

I dont think losing any final could be good for a team, but its about how fast Chealsea can get over from the loss. I hope they cant get over and fall of the championship battle


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Any one think that Chelsea's loss today could be a "psychological" blow and affect the rest of the PL and CL?


yes I do,we've been poor recently,jobbing to olympiakos wouldn't shock me too much,we should go through though.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Arsenal are a dirty team, isn't it kinda ironic that this shit happened to one of their players.


You're a man utd fan i expect that kind of comment from you.
Know one deserves to have their leg broken in half.



Role Model said:


> I can't help but feel that way, and when you have Arsenal fans moaning away, it just gets on my nerves....


Pretty sure that if it were a man utd player in the position of eduardo you wouldn't make the same comment.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Everyteam are dirty now and again, but not every week.
Arsenal think they can get away with everthing & anything, including penaltys, don't know why, guess that's just the way they are. :side:



Ex64 said:


> Cesc was still effected by the injury and didnt play to his standerds.


Yeah, his been average for a while.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Everyteam are dirty now and again, but not every week.
> Arsenal think they can get away with everthing & anything, including penaltys, don't know why, guess that's just the way they are. :side:
> 
> 
> ...


Both things you said are pretty much true tbh.
I don't really find Arsenal that dirty though,not much more than any other team,still we've got Mikel and Essien sooooo.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Another away defeat for Sunderland this weekend doesn't make me too disapointed as in my view, they are saving it for the Newcastle game :agree:


And its exactly the same as the last time we were in the premiership, only won once at home that season just this time its away.


Sunderland will stay up and our home form is why we will.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

With Jones and Prica in your attacking line up, I'd be worried if you went down...

You're solid at home, and that'll keep you up. Just. Maybe.

:side:

LMAO @ Wenger suddenly retracting his comments coz he got a massive backlash. Wenger is a little cry baby, he's never happy. What the fuck does he expect, for his players to be "untouched" the entire game. All his complaints about teams playing physical against Arsenal are hilarious. If your players can't deal with it, too bad. Don't teach them to be little, dirty bitches then, like yourself.

vent/over. I hate Wenger tho.

Oh and great win Tottenham.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Yeah, his been average for a while.


I wouldn't say he was poor against Birmingham, it was a decent performance. It was really the performances of Adebayor, Bendtner, and Hleb's hesitancy too shoot which cost us. He was MOTM against Milan too. But yeah he is showing signs of inconsistency. Which can only be expected from such a young player. He was never the invincible player which the media portrayed him as at the start of the season.

Also, as great a man as Wenger is, I'm not even going to try and defend what he said. At least he took the comments back, but there really is no excuse for making them in the first place. I guess it saves a bit of face, but still, for shame. If only he hadn't seen the incident.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think the media latched on to Fab at the start of season because Ronny was suspended, and they needed a young boy to worship. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Thoroughly agree.

Anyways, Man City or Everton tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^7am tomorrow I think. 

hope it ends in a 0-0 or 1-1 tbh, or a man city win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hoping Everton win, I know Liverpool will end up getting 4th, but I can enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I hope Everton win, because I dislike both of the other teams that can be affected by the result; Man City and moreso Liverpool.



*Waits for KME or Ste to defend the Scousers*


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Just read that eduardo was lucky to keep his foot. 

Arsenal are not full of dirty bitches tbh, i seem to remember Ferguson moaning at some of the Arsenal players tackles in the FA cup game does that make him a little cry baby? 

Yes wenger does moan quite a bit but hes just looking out for his players some of his words are over the top but some of the stuff he says is correct. Teams do look to try and rough us up, this season not as much though. 

If you want to see dirty Arsenal go back a few years when we had Viera, Keown and Adams that was dirty arsenal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't care much for Arsenal, they are cheap at times, but then expect everyone not to be rough to them. Honestly, Wenger pisses me off.

But yah, every team has played dirty. Not doubting that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal aren't really that dirty anymore, it's an old statement that really got started when Viera was getting sent off every week, and has never been dropped, despite Arsenal no longer picking up such a massive collection of cards. They really don't play with the same style they used to, they do footballing wise, still a joy to watch, but they no longer barge players off the ball and stuff, unless Eboue plays of course. 

Tell you who are a dirty team, Middlesbrough, 60 yellow cards this season, *60*. Worst disciplined team in the league. Liverpool and Everton are the least dirty, but Everton have more red cards than us.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Whenever Arsenal get beat that side of them tends to rear it's ugly head. Like last week at Old Trafford and the Carling Cup Final last year.

They are great when things are going their way though, and nowhere near as bad as they were in the Keown/Vieira days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They tend to sulk and act like babies, and that's undeniable really.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They've always been like it.

& with Keown, Viera, Pires & the rest of them gone, it must be Wenger who makes them like it as the players they've got now are near enough exactly the same.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Almunia - Clean
Clichy - Clean
Sagna - Clean
Gallas - Somewhat clean, but sulky
Toure - Clean
Hleb - Clean
Rosicky - Clean
Fabregas - Clean
Flamini - Clean
Adebayor - Clean
Eboue - Dirty
Eduardo - Was clean

Some may be sulky, but that doesn't double up as "dirty", if it did United would have to be considered somewhat dirty, when their players moan at the ref, particularly Rio, he always does it, and he moans at toehrs players for mistakes, bit like Gallas's reaction on a different sort of scale.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To be honest I think Chelsea are the new Arsenal, in terms of dirtiness.

Fuck Drogba, have to say it again.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Drogba hate,whats new:side:
Meh @ being the new Arsenal, whatever really. Not unjustifiied though.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> Almunia - Clean
> Clichy - Clean
> Sagna - Clean
> Gallas - Somewhat clean, but sulky
> ...


I agree with that but you call it sulky but if Terry or Gerrard does it, its then just passion. Don't know where I got it from but I got it from somewhere. Someone on here could have posted it. What do you mean Eduardo was clean? I'm think of a time when he did something dirty.

On a good note we scored at the weekend which must mean where improving in somewhat a slow, grueling and painful way but we're getting there. I most say we did play we for the first 15mins then just fell flat on our faces and then got raped.

I read in the paper about Anderson on Sunday about his cool pick up lines. Might try it some time. FUCK FUCK FUCK.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Last week on Nani Eduardo was hardly clean. :side:

And yes Anderson is fucking super at everything he does.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I gotta say even though how much I hate Manchester United, he does look some player. I saw him play afew times but when Man U brought him for 18millon(or whatever) I thought not a chance but he has adapted quickly and has/is proving to be a bargain which I wouldn't normally say 'cause he cost more than Shearer.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> I agree with that but you call it sulky but if Terry or Gerrard does it, its then just passion. Don't know where I got it from but I got it from somewhere. Someone on here could have posted it. What do you mean Eduardo was clean? I'm think of a time when he did something dirty.
> 
> On a good note we scored at the weekend which must mean where improving in somewhat a slow, grueling and painful way but we're getting there. I most say we did play we for the first 15mins then just fell flat on our faces and then got raped.
> 
> I read in the paper about Anderson on Sunday about his cool pick up lines. Might try it some time. FUCK FUCK FUCK.


No, Gerrard and Terry are sulkers too most of the time, but they are both still capbable of providing the passion to life a team at their respective clubs. He probably did do some things dirty, but he's not a "dirty player", like someone that always picks up booking and sendings off. 

And Super "Roger" Anderson sucks :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's his name from now on, ROGGGGGGGGERRRRRRR. :lmao

He's fucking super....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Defs, Roger FTW. 

:side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Didn't the girl say he was "well endowed"?

What a man.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expected nothing less, the man's a beast.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I love the idea of Anderson wrecking a girl in the toilet while Paddy Evra is watching TV with some girls in the room beside it, in a travel lodge no less.

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's an image I never expected to have, to be quite honest. Still I'm not sure Fergie will be best pleased, he's not really into the Playboy lifestyle.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Newcastle was a buzz. We did some joint march with the Newcastle fans before the game about standing.










The atmopshere was class in our end, the Newcastle fans were fucking shite as usual. Dont know why they get any praise.

Great result following Arsenals draw. And a new Anderson song started aswell, got on quick, is class.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastle are all hyper at the start and untill they fall behind, then they're dead. It's always been that way.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me if Fergie read it, then went into his wife, said the immortal words "FUCK FUCK FUCK" and got a quickie.

Then congratulated Super Anderson the next day.



Man Utd Fan said:


> And a new Anderson song started aswell, got on quick, is class.


Do tell.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

To the tune of "aga do do do" lol

anderrrrson son son
hes better than kleberson
anderson son son
hes our midfield magician
with his left with his right
do the samba beat tonight
he is class with a brass
and he s**ttttttttts on fabregassssssssssssssssssss

Sounded awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao absolute class.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

MEGA

The last line is epic.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Something to ponder:

Of the current crop of players in the Premier League, who would get into an all time Premiership team?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Cristiano Ronaldo.

That's all really.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Quality song, love the ownage of Cesc.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Something to ponder:
> 
> Of the current crop of players in the Premier League, who would get into an all time Premiership team?


Ronaldo and maybe cesc.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'd say Ronaldo, maybe Cesc in a few years.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Something to ponder:
> 
> Of the current crop of players in the Premier League, who would get into an all time Premiership team?


Well mine would be:

Schmeichal

Neville - Stam - Adams - Irwin

Ronaldo - Scholes - Keane - Giggs

Cantona - Henry

I'd tried to be un-biast.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^Fairly reasonable.

Mine would be

Cech-
Neville- Stam-Carvalho- Irwin

Ronaldo-Vieira-Keane-Pires

Zola- Henry.

Pretty similar really.

Edit:bench
Schmeicel,Desailly,Gerrard,Giggs,Drogba.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Perhaps I'm being a bit biased to modern day players, but nevertheless:

Cech

Neville - Adams - Ferdinand - Irwin

Ronaldo - Vieira - Gerrard - Giggs

Shearer - Henry

Bench: James, Pearce, Petrescu, Pires, Drogba.

Much controversy in my lack of Man Utd players, but in fairness, I never saw the best of Keane, Schmeichel, and well I just think Gerrard is better than Scholes :side:

Also, I didn't want to put Stuart Pearce on the bench, but there haven't been many truly great left backs in Premier League history.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

My team would be the same as MUF's.

Except maybe Rio for Stam.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Seaman

Dixon - Adams - Bould - Winterburn

Ronaldo - Viera - Keane - Overmars

Henry - Fowler

Bench: Gerrard, Giggs, Shearer, Schmiechal, neville.​


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lee Dixon ahead of Neville?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Lee Dixon ahead of Neville?


Neville's better sure but that back four is brilliant easily one of the best back fours of all time tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How many premierships did that back four win then?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

1989: Division One title
1991: Division One title
1993: FA Cup, League Cup
1994: Cup Winners' Cup
1998: Premiership, FA Cup 

So one premiership title, plus in one season they only let in 18 league goals. I think thats pretty good tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hmmmmm 1 you say. Hmmmmmm.

Anyway I disagree.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

disagree about what? give me another consistent back four then, there are not many.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Dixon,Adams,Bould and Winterburn were the best back four ever in the premership, only people who are disagree are man u fans


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Best back 4 ever eh? Maybe but I wasn't really picking a best collective back 4 more just 4 of the best defenders.
Still Chelsea a couple of seasons ago wasn't bad as a unit...not very leaky.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Middlesbrough striker Jeremie Aliadiere will serve a four-match suspension after the Football Association deemed his appeal to be 'frivolous'.*
> 
> Aliadiere was sent off in the closing stages of Saturday's 3-2 defeat at Liverpool after slapping Reds midfielder Javier Mascherano.
> 
> ...


Fucking laughable, 4 match ban for a little slap after he'd had the same done to him? What a joke.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

a) Mascherano's was far more common, with no intent
b) Aliadiere's was violent conduct which has ot be punbished, he was deliberately trying to slap Mascherano. 

*Seaman 

Dixon - Hyypia - Henchoz - Irwin

Ronaldo - Viera - Keane - Overmars

Fowler - Shearer 

Subs: Gerrard, Beckham, Henry, Carragher, Schmeichel​*
Slight bias with the CB's but at their best they lead Liverpool to new highs and for me were the best CB pairing in the league and possibly the world. I can't think of many better combo's than them. It lacked a bit of pace, but Henchoz was always quite quick to get a foot on the ball, and Hyypia won everything in the air. 
Neville is pretty good, apparently, I don't think he's amazing though, and he got owned too many times by Robbie Fowler to get into my team :side: Don't think much of Dixon either, but was at a bit of a loose end with RB's, so I stuck him in, afeter all he was instrumental in the success of a very tight Arsenal defense.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So Mascherano gets nothing for being the perpetrator?

Not even a slap on the wrist?

Crazy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao After what happened to Eduardo, the FA should get a fucking grip with how and for what people are punished. It was a tiny little slap, after he'd had his face grabbed, it was silly and yeah a red card maybe, but they both raised their hands to each other. I just find it embarrassing that he's getting a 4 match ban for that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Don't really understand how anyone can have an all-time premiership side and not have Giggs on the left.

CRAZY.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He got a three match ban for a straight red for violent conduct, a match was added on because of his protest, was obviously weak. It's fairly normal. 

And Mascherano hardly "grabbed" is face, he tapped him on the cheek, if Aliadiere couldn't accept that without lashing out angrily then he deserves what he gets.

And I prefer Overmars to Giggs, maybe not a better player in terms of servie to the league and how long he was there, but I think in general Overmars was a brilliant player in the league and better than Giggs. 

Giggs would make my bench normally, but I just didn't think of him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why can he raise his hand though? That's violent conduct, where's his ban? It's laughable, and it's not because he's a Liverpool player I'm saying this, it's just something I stumbled across and just thought that it needed to be pointed out.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I picked Overmars over giggs purely because of the speed that team would have on the sides Ronaldo and Overmars bombing it down each side would be scary.

I think its a bit harsh to give him a 4 match ban. Maybe a 1 match ban or a stern talking to would be acceptable but 4 matches thats a bit over the top.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

4 match ban is pretty shit really,over the top still what ya gonna do.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

The FA is a joke. the fact that if a manger slggs them off they get fined sums it up


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why can he raise his hand though? That's violent conduct, where's his ban? It's laughable, and it's not because he's a Liverpool player I'm saying this, it's just something I stumbled across and just thought that it needed to be pointed out.


Pat on the cheek is not the same as a slap. He shouldn't have raised his hand, Mascherano, but that isn't really violent conduct, people tap other plays on the face like that all the time, it isn't a straiught red offense, a slap is, and if you get a straight red you get a 3 match ban, if you contest you risk making it for. Basicall Aliasdiere shouldn't have reacted to Mascherano in the first place.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I bet Aliadiere wishes he just puched the fucker now


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

4 match ban is really pathetic. Good god give us some common sense.

All time Premiership team would consist of a choice of

*GK:* Schmeichel, Seaman, *Given*

*RB:* Dixon, Neville

*LB:* Irwin

*CH:* Stam, Adams, *Berg*, Henchoz, *Radebe*

*RW:* Ronaldo, Beckham, *Kanchelskis*

*LW:* Giggs, *Barnes*, Pires, Overmars

*CM:* Keane, Scholes, Vieira, Gerrard, *Di Matteo*

*S:* Cantona, Shearer, Zola, Henry, *Merson*, Fowler

Highlighted a few for discussion, was surprised not to see some of them make benches.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Henchoz is in it and Carragher isn't 

And Owen isn't in it :side:

Apart from that good.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

By the time Evra is done he will be there with Irwin as the best left back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Where's Ruud on these lists, although he wasn't the most useful for us, as last season proved, the guy was a fucking machine.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Schmichael

Finnan Carragher Hyypia Irwin

Ronaldo Keane Viera Giggs

Henry Shearer

Subs: Seamen, Adams, Gerrard, Owen, Fowler.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Middlesbrough chief executive Keith Lamb has launched a scathing attack on the Football Association after it rejected Jeremie Aliadiere's appeal against his sending off at Liverpool.*
> 
> Referee Lee Mason dismissed Aliadiere for slapping Javier Mascherano - who raised his hands to the Frenchman - but let the Liverpool midfielder off with a warning.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> I bet Aliadiere wishes he just puched the fucker now



Hardly, Mascherano would kill him. 

Van Nistelrooy didn't make my list as Henry often outscored him, Shearer is the top Prem goalscorer, and Fowler was unstoppable in his prime. 

Ste, Henchoz/Hyypia was far more strong than any partnership Carragher has built with anyone, even though Carragher is better than both. Owen didn't make mine cause he never broke 20 goals in the league


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah but Henchoz was a better keeper than Centre Back :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

True, I laughed so hard when the referee in the 2001 FA Cup Final genuinely thought that Henry had missed a sitter rather than that Henchoz had clearly got a hand on it. 

Class act, Henchoz.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

*GK.* Schmeichel, Srnicek, Seaman.
*D.* Stam, Albert, Ferdinand, Adams, Irwin, Bruce, Bramble, Neville, Dixon.
*M.* Vieria, Giggs, Keane, Pires, Speed, Overmars, Beckham, Scholes.
*F.* Shearer, Cole, Henry, Cantona, Fowler, Bergkamp, Zola, Wright, Ferdinand.

ARGGH my minds went blank can't think of anyone else. Theres loads I'm missing but can't think of anyone. Clearly all un-biased picks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not totally unbiased, I see no Ronny. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I see Rio though bemusingly :side:

And one Liverpool player :side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Not totally unbiased, I see no Ronny. :side:



Shearer, Henry and Karate kid were all better than him


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Shearer, Henry and Karate kid were all better than him


Of which none where wingers.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think he thought RM just made a typo and wrote Ronny instead of 'Rooney' 

My guess...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good news from our reserves tonight. 

Alonso got a game under his belt, won man of the match and scored

Kewell scored

Agger FINALLY returned, and Skrtel got some game time too. 

The team we beat was United  :side:, they had the likes of Eagles, Neville and Welbeck playing, so it wasn't like the jobber side they had last time we played them.

Edit - Bollocks, didn't mean to do that :side: I was looking on the previous page when I posted. My bad


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How long did Nev play for?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He played just over an hour. 

Alonso played as almost a striker tonight, with Nemeth and Kewell playing around him, quite an odd sight. Worked though, he was brilliant

And Agger managed 45 minutes, I'm hopeful he'll be back in the first team within time.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> I think he thought RM just made a typo and wrote Ronny instead of 'Rooney'
> 
> My guess...


Yes i did, which was quite dumb of me cuz RM has an obsession with using correct English so should of realised it was no mistake....
Leave me alone, i had a blonde momment


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Don't sweat it Mr Class, everyone makes mistakes.
I had a moment with a blonde. T'was good times.
Not recently though, bad times.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm just glad i didnt go into a full rant about how rooney doesnt to be in the team
I recently had a momment with a blonde but Brunnetes are def better, they know how to satisfy


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Hmm. Ok. Are you aware your Rooney statement was a total clusterfuck and made no sense?

Edit plz.

Yah. That's right, white text ftw...


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

EDIT:I'm just glad i didn't go into a rant saying that the likes of Shearer, Henry and karate kid deserve to be in a dream 11 more than shrek, it prob would of ended in me slagging of man u again
and slagging of man u is so fun


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't say I mind people slagging us off, when the season ends and we're champions once again it's not really going to bother us.









Although I don't see us being as easy a target for criticism like the rest of the big four.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yah like; Arsenal are soft, Chelsea are boring, Liverpool are inconsistent and underachieving.

*Waits for ultra defensive responses*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea there really isn't much to slag us off for compared to the rest of them.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

you're all so right i mean Arsenal are such losers-they are not owned by a billonaire :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This is true.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMAO. Who gives a fuck? Arsenal complain when they get roughed up, yet when they try and do it to other teams, it's all good rit?

Fucking patheic.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

mrchrisieclass said:


> you're all so right i mean Arsenal are such losers-they are not owned by a billonaire :side:


Uh huh.
Still i prefer our Billionaire owner than going bankrupt,which is what would have happened:agree:
^Thats more-so the Weng IMO but there nothing wrong with getting roughed up if thats what your into:side:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> LMAO.* Who gives a fuck*? Arsenal complain when they get roughed up, yet when they try and* do it to other teams*, it's all good rit?
> 
> Fucking patheic.


Umm most football fans, just look at the protests you get at Liverpool every few weeks and look at all the press talk about owners and managers. Arsenal have managed thus far to stay away from all that nonsene and with little money build a premership winning side

examples?

Considering Arsenal's fairplay record over the last few seasons has been excellent.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

At Old Trafford in the FA Cup.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Little money? With the profits they've turned recently, they have plenty of cash with them. Don't try and make excuses that you've built this great team on hardly any money when you've got shitloads stored away, but Wenger refuses to buy anyone over 25 it seems these days...

Fairplay? Like Gallas against us in the FA Cup? Or Eduardo? How about Eboue?

Yah.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> Little money? With the profits they've turned recently, they have plenty of cash with them. Don't try and make excuses that you've built this great team on hardly any money when you've got shitloads stored away, but Wenger refuses to buy anyone over 25 it seems these days...
> 
> Fairplay? Like Gallas against us in the FA Cup? Or Eduardo? How about Eboue?
> 
> Yah.


the point i was making is the squad cost very little, they dont need big signings. next season The other big 3 will have players in their squad who shined at the euro 2008 but Arsenal wont. Arsenal build up squads instead of just exporting the latest established names. and dont anyone even start throwing names out like beckham, Nevile and scholes etc. that was 10 years ago, how about talking about now eh?

and lmao about yer little rants about the cup game. 2 things-you won 4-0 and yet you still got to bitch about Arsenal? and the fact is the players were extremely frustrated which i know is no exuse but it's an explaniation


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't see that many people would have heard of Nani, Anderson, Ronaldo, Vidic, to name a just a few, when we bought them. 

Chelsea go out and spend over the odds on the big names, obviously.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Can't see that many people would have heard of Nani, Anderson, Ronaldo, Vidic, to name a just a few, when we bought them.
> 
> Chelsea go out and spend over the odds on the big names, obviously.



Ronaldo and Nani would of ended up at a big club. Anderson, yeah i'll give you that

Liverpool and Chelsea are the worst for it. Here's a prediction-next season the 'pool will sign one of the star players of the euro 2008 and claim that he's going to help them win the league...how do i know that? cuz they do it every year

And as for Chelsea they will spend 20-30 mill on several players and man u will but several big names whilst Arsenal will buy 1 or 2 players that people might of heard of

I cant wait till QPR get back in the prem and start pissing of the big 3 spenders with their signings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lulz Liverpool do always do that.









We bough Manucho before the hype as well. :side:

I can't see us making many big name signings in the summer, one or two signings are more than likely though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Remember the season Chelsea made one signing...De lucas or someone like that,was the year Rodney marsh predicted we'd finish below Blackburn.
Chelsea may spend big,depending on if a new manager(more than likely) is brought in and if Lampard/Drogba leaves.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Somebody will catch Fergie's eye.

In all fairness Arsenal, man u or Chelsea dont need to make any sighnings, they are clearly on a different level to the rest of the prem


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We'll sign a class Right-back in the summer. Either Lahm or Boswinga, i have no doubts about that.

And another Striker when Fergie fucks off Saha.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I fully expect. If we buy anyone for any other positions, it'll be a bonus, but it's not essential, and I wouldn't really expect it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What stiker do you reckon he'll go for?

The usual suspects, Berb, Benzema, ect.?

LOLGOLLOLGOLLOLGOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9V_eoM0iHE


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I marked for that goal, Robben's face was priceless.


I expect Berbs and Benzema, don't fancy spending over the odds for them though, which we would have to do.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lmao @ this Saha hate. You'll love him _*IF*_ he starts scoring and winning games. Meh. Whatevs.

Bosingwa? No thanks. I'd much rather Lahm than him.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

When is FA Cup weekend


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Not this weekend, but next???

Idk tbh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> lmao @ this Saha hate. You'll love him _*IF*_ he starts scoring and winning games. Meh. Whatevs.


But hes injured every fucking week.

I love Saha, hes a top player. But his times up.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

IDK? It's the FA Cup man, none of my teams are left in it but i'm still love it, this years has been awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> But hes injured every fucking week.
> 
> I love Saha, hes a top player. But his times up.


Exactly. If he could stay fit, I'd welcome him to stay, but he's had chance after chance. It's sad, but yeah I think it's time Fergie looked for someone else.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

UTD have Shrek and a lion up front :side:

Anyway we have got a dodgy game this weekend, if we take our chances more than we did against brum then we will win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We have Bolton at the Reebok, I'm not convinced of victory, I'm not sure that we have a very good record there, a few defeats spring to mind, and not many victories. Hopefully that will all go out of the window when we get on the pitch though, we've beaten them 4-0 this season, and that was when they still had Anelka, I'm hopeful we could do a similar thing again, don't reckon we'll get 4 though. A clean sheet would be nice, we don't seem to be keeping any right now, ironically we kept one against Inter, other than that we've mainly been conceding.

I'm also fairly certain United won't get Berbatov or Benzema. Benzema has said he doesn't really want to play in england, and his dream is to play for Barca. Berbatov is happy at Spurs and Ramos finally has them playing well and winning, any player who plays there game in game out would be mad to leave. Not to mention Benzema and Berbatov would both be pretty PO'd to have to sit on a bench while Rooney and Tevez start. Not to mention Manucho will be there, if he succeeds there is not place for another striker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well they're in the bottom half, so Torres can score against them, thus you'll be alright. :side:


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Torrowned.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> Benzema has said he doesn't really want to play in england, and his dream is to play for Barca.


I was watching the last La Liga game between Barca & Levante I think it was, & apparently Frank Rijkaard wants to get rid of Eto & bring in Benzema, so he'll probably end up going there in the summer.

No idea why he wants rid of Eto, will be interesting to see where he goes if he does end up leaving.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh my god dibs on Eto'o


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, he'd do, I guess, if we have too.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Benzema isn't on the same planet as Eto'o.

It'd be strange if that happened, maybe they know something about Eto'o's injury problems that they aren't letting out.

KME: Do you think Liverpool will be selling Alonso in the summer to raise funds for Masch and other deals?
He just doesn't seem to be the same player he was.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sadly I think Alonso is on the way out, he seems to pick up quite a few injuries, and our CM is so stacked now, Lucas seems to be making it in the team over him, Mascherano is virtually undroppable, and so is Gerrard, although not because of great performances... Not to mention some of our CM kids seem a bit too good for our reserve team, who are now 9 points clear in their league. 

I'd like him to stay, if only because he's my favorite player, I still wish he could be the player he was when he first arrived, that would mean that Gerrard has to either GTFO to the right hand side though, all Alonso's best games have come when he isn't parked next to Gerrard. If we could somehow incorperate a on form Alonso in the team with Masch and Gerrard then I'd be all for it, but bearing in mind we have to sell to finance other deals, I think Alonso is in real danger of going. Benitez released a statement a while ago saying Alonso has to raise his game, I think he did that to show him he's horribly off colour but he doesn't really want to sell him, if improvements don't come he will be sold though, a bit like Luis Garcia. 

And Barcelona won't sell Eto'o, think Rijkaard would go before Eto'o, they did say on the La Liga recap that Eto'o probably would stay, he seems to score whenever he plays, would be madness to have him sold.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Xabi dominated Utd in the reserves last night though.

Anyone watch?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't remember anyone say that Barca were gonna get rid of Eto'o. When he plays Barca are a different and better team. Give him match time and he'll guarantee you goals and many of them but its not just his goals it his play outside the box.In Barca game v Levente he played a huge part in each of there goas, including scoring a hat-trick.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Whatever the BBC put on the box on a Wednesday night must be better than this...


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Whatever the BBC put on the box on a Wednesday night must be better than this...


Contracting gangrene would be better than this.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lol @ how many shit matches the BBC get on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And Sky.

I'm watching THE BILL!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm watching it for some reason 

I think the large crowd at Boro is intriguing me. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Xabi dominated Utd in the reserves last night though.
> 
> Anyone watch?


Its not as if he was up against Sam Hewson and Rodrigo Possebon though was it 

And i watched, and heard a munich chant :no:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Whatever the BBC put on the box on a Wednesday night must be better than this...


Torchwood is on in 20mins....


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Hills FTW.

I'm not a girl I swear. I just can't change the channel from it for some reason.

Those rascals.

And Danny Simpson's header was clearly over the line.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> The Hills FTW.
> 
> I'm not a girl I swear. I just can't change the channel from it for some reason.
> 
> Those rascals.


Newport Harbour is better :side:

Also, Reaper > whatever is on at 9pm tonight.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

This has been god awful so far. Oh well, UFC is on at 9 will be switching to that.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

_Am I the only one that think s the 'Boro' vs. Sheffield United game is actually pretty good so far. but yah I'm changing the channel at nine too_


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Its not as if he was up against Sam Hewson and Rodrigo Possebon though was it
> 
> And i watched, and heard a munich chant :no:


Really :shocked: I didn't hear it.

We don't normally do it, it's normally Everton who do it all the time at every given oppurtunity.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

There was a banner in the ground aswell, something to do with a Golden Jubilee, obviously referring to Munich. Takes 1 really sad **** to spend money on a banner like that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That really is pathetic, guess you get the really scummy Liverpool fans going to the reserve games. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You do seem to get the hardcore/psycho fans at reserve matches.

I'd go but they're in Warrington :cuss:


edit: Most of our away fans from what I have seen are the scallies, which personally I like and can't wait to be a regular part of :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good to see the MOTD crew agreeing with what I said about the poor Boro lad.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Scallies? Oh my dayz.

Our Away lot is basically men aged 18/40, with the odd women and kid. Everyone wears black too, its like a dress code.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Poor Boro Lad shouldn't have thrown a slap. Maybe Mascherano should have been punished too for inciting the incident, but there's no reason why Aliadiere shouldn't have been sent off, the added match was a bit odd though...



Ste said:


> Xabi dominated Utd in the reserves last night though.
> 
> Anyone watch?


O ya, he was brilliant. Not up against the most quality around though, even Kewell played well :shocked:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Good last 10 mins to that game, to involved in the match now, gotta watch extra time...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's got better but my days it needs a goal. It says it all about Boro really, they manage 2 goals at Anfield and 1 at Old Trafford, but can't manage any in now over 185 minutes of football against Sheffield United.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Scallies? Oh my dayz.
> 
> Our Away lot is basically men aged 18/40, with the odd women and kid. Everyone wears black too, its like a dress code.


Meh we'd fuck you :side:

Also not wearing something to do with your team is fucking stupid imo, we seem to be the only team who have the majority of fans wearing some for of obvious club clothing.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Not worn a North End shirt at any away game for years. When you go into the town/city or in a pub or even out when you get back home it seems stupid to have a football shirt on.

lol @ Blackwell, shame he'll always be a Leeds twat.

Sheff U will nick this on pens.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hilarious goal


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I was hoping for pens.

Nevermind. :$


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Feel so sorry for SU Keeper, he had such a great game


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FFS, why didn't Kenny just let it drop? It was falling right into his arms, he flung an arm out needlessly and put it in his own net. That fucking awful 'Boro, Boro, Boro, Boro' started as a result, I can't fucking stand that chant, or the ridiculous accent that goes with it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> That fucking awful 'Boro, Boro, Boro, Boro' started as a result, I can't fucking stand that chant, or the ridiculous accent that goes with it.


:lmao

As soon as the goal went in, they started.

I reckon him sticking out a hand was just a reaction, very unlucky though, he did have a good game.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

KME said:


> FFS, why didn't Kenny just let it drop? It was falling right into his arms, he flung an arm out needlessly and put it in his own net. That fucking awful 'Boro, Boro, Boro, Boro' started as a result, I can't fucking stand that chant, or the ridiculous accent that goes with it.


Can't be worse than what I had to put up with last night "Go On Stoke" in that hideous Scouse/Brummie accent of theirs.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Scouse isn't bad, considering how many great football chants get sung in that accent, but Brummie is pretty awful, and Brummie mixed in with Scouse sounds abysmal.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The scouse isn't bad?

I cant understand a fucking word that gets sung. I hear the tune, thats it.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> The scouse isn't bad?
> 
> I cant understand a fucking word that gets sung. I hear the tune, thats it.



These are the words-

"Sign on, Sign on with a pen in your hand,
And you'll never work againnnnn....
You'lll never work againnnnnnnn"
soz couldnt resist


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dont be silly, Scousers have never had a job.

The words are: "Cos you'll never get a job"


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

We better win this weekend...



> *United will reclaim pole position in the Premier League on Saturday if a seventh consecutive win over Fulham coincides with another slip-up by Arsenal…*
> 
> *Form Guide:* Fulham are currently 2/5 favourites to go down after Derby following just one win in their last 15 league games - 2-1 against Aston Villa on 3 Feb, only their third home victory all season. They also lost at home in the Carling Cup to Bolton while their FA Cup run ended away at League One side Bristol Rovers. Recently appointed boss Roy Hodgson clearly has his work cut out to keep the Cottagers up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we don't win, I'll be shocked/surprised/annoyed/depressed/fucking angry.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Arsenal have Villa at home so i wouldn't count on a slip up


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a game that on paper could easily be a slip up, so chances are it won't be.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Villa can get a draw, considering how meh Arsenal have been since we thumped them.

Inability to put away goals = ratings. For Arsenal, that is. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Beating Villa is usually a formality for Arsenal, but I can't help but be reminded of this:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/2895671.stm

It's turning out all too similarly. Rather than Allback scoring this time, it may be another Scandinavian in Arsenal's nemesis, John Carew. Luckily this time Toure is injured, so he won't stuff it up :side:.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd rather have Toure than blundering Senderos and inconsistent Djorou to fall back on as the sulk's partner in defense.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

May I ask why you always interpret my sarcasm as serious?

Also, just randomly, Senderos > Djourou. That is quite serious. I don't rate Djourou much at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not the brightest.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ This is true. Sadly. 

Still...

Senderos ain't much. I wouldn't feel comfortable having him as back up. Djorou was solid last season when Gallas was out imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I always enjoyed Big John giving Arsenal the run around in his Valencia days.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^Bit of a beast tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> The scouse isn't bad?
> 
> I cant understand a fucking word that gets sung. I hear the tune, thats it.


The you are not a poster of the more intellectual and intelligent nature, and you are in fact a fool but I sense you did not need my kind enlightenment on this situation, and you're probably aware of your own undeniable stupidity.

:side:


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> May I ask why you always interpret my sarcasm as serious?
> 
> Also, just randomly, Senderos > Djourou. That is quite serious. I don't rate Djourou much at all.


Surprising, I think of them the other way 'round. But Traore is prolly our worst defender.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Players called Traore are always a bit dodgy.

And I think Senderos is okay, quite harshly treated sometimes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I Lol @ fans who sing that song at us.

Thing is if you can afford to go to a game you probably have a job.

Man United fans seem to mumble it though and then shit one of the abuse they get back :side:

The words to Poor Scouser Tommy or Liverbird Upon my Chest > any songs

Also Gerrard needs to die, he did an interview with the S*n today


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He did an interview and The S*n picked it up, I think. Can't think he would have given an actual interview to them, the club tells players which papers not to talk to (NOTW and S*n), Torres mentioned that in an interview a while in a spanish article.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh wouldn't suprise me with him :side:

He'll be off in the summer if we don;t get CL football next season.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think he will too, but I really can't see him at another club.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Is it the interview about being frustrated about the title, if so, he's given that interview to pretty much everyone today. 

We will get 4th spot :side: But I still think he might leave soon, not really sure if it'd be good or bad...

I can't see where he'd go though, I don't see him playing abroad, and no other Premiership club would really have a chance of signing him, those who do would face a huge risk of having to base their whole team around him. 

Think he could end up staying for the rest of his career now I've thought about it...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He won't leave, but if he did I'm really not sure who he would go too either.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nani - Anderson - Gerrard - Ronaldo


ftw :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd buy him and leave him on the bench, purely for shits and giggles, to be honest.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Argentina midfielder Javier Mascherano is on the verge of finalising a permanent deal with Liverpool.
> 
> The 23-year-old, whose contract is owned by the Media Sports Investments consortium, moved to Anfield on loan from West Ham just over a year ago.
> 
> ...



Jobber player. :smug:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Get the fuck in 

In other news Carra has been cautioned for assualt :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Didn't know he was only 23.
Good signing really, his done well in almost every game.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hes no Joey Barton.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, he only got cautioned :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was going to bring that up, but I didn't want you crying over your hero and the fact he's a SCUM BAG!!!111!!!11


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He belongs with his mate Michael.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Was there any need you **** TEAM OF RAPISTS

Meh he isn't a scumbag.

He's a very nice man.

Just as my new found hero Mascherano obviously is :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Come on lads, lets not turn this into MUF vs. Ste again.

It was a silly cheap shot and it's not needed.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh I don't know why it bothered me :side:

I get confused how Everton fans think singing it effects Liverpool fans


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Best have been a United fan that Carragher assaulted, or Gary Neville. 

Excellent news about Masch, if he does indeed sign.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Gary Neville's dad got assaulted in a road rage incident apparantly.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol Gary Neville.

Speaking of him, it's been a long setback, he was supposed to be returning weeks ago.

Pretty sure we won't see him until next season now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What a shame.

Neville Neville the jobber, producing songs who only play for shite teams.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Neville Neville is such a stupid name, did his parents not think it through


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just about to buy tickets for Brazil vs Sweden does anyone know where the best place is to sit at the Emirates?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You really want to sit quite high up, you get a great view. That's where I sat when I went


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Neville Neville is such a stupid name, did his parents not think it through


Intelligence isn;t a trait in abundance in the Neville family.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Masch has signed a 4 year deal. Woohoo!

Now SissoKO can fuck right off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hasn't he already been sold?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought he had, to Juventus.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Really? Shit, I forgot.

Not terribly surprising but that has made my day even better.

I feel embarrassed. Work has got me so out of the loop.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You must have been busy, I thought every Liverpool fan had parties in the street to celebrate.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ Apart from me.

GET IN JAVIER MASCEHRANO


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Best news I've seen all season. 

He will become a Liverpool Legend now. Great stuff.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

I actually fancy Aston Villa for an upset. I enjoy watching them play and I think they're a hard team for Arsenal to face coming out of some tough results. They will really need to pull together like nothing has happened not to get embarassed.

Let's not forget, it's a team of kids.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah and you can't win anything with kids. :side:

Because everyone thinks Villa can get something, I think Arsenal will win, cause I'm like that. Honestly I'm hopeful for a draw.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha. History repeated? By a frenchman? Unlikely.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The title is staying in Manchester, I've been saying it all season and I'm not about to change my mind, Wenger might be strong enough, I just don't think his little babies are.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The title is staying in Manchester, I've been saying it all season and I'm not about to change my mind, Wenger might be strong enough, I just don't think his little babies are.


Personally, after all that has happened, if they can win this weekend, I would be more inclined to back them.

I did say at the start they had the weakest team but the way they have played when up against it is respectable in its own right.



Role Model said:


> You must have been busy, I thought every Liverpool fan had parties in the street to celebrate.


Yeah, I have been. Having to work, and enjoy an active social life is harder than you think, especially when working 10 hour days.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah and you can't win anything with kids. :side:
> 
> Because everyone thinks Villa can get something, I think Arsenal will win, cause I'm like that. Honestly I'm hopeful for a draw.


I'm thinking Arsenal will win it too. It seems as though every one just *wants* Arsenal to drop points here. I'd be absolutely thrilled with a draw.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Come on Arsenal, Villa will go 4th with a win or draw.

And come on Arsenal for the title aswell, just to make myself clear :side:


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

TBH i fancy Arsenal to get a 3-0 or something 

FYI if Ade scores, i guarantee he will lift up his shirt and Eduardo will be on it..


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea I have a sneaky feeling Arsenal will win today.
I wouldn;t be surprised to see us slip up at Upton park today either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS

O'Shea
Rio
Brown
Evra

Park
Hargreaves
Scholes
Nani

Tevez
Saha

Bench: Ronny, Rooney, Anderson, Pique, Kuz

Strong bench, but I'd rather start strong, kill the game off and then rest players, oh well...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Why did he mess with the team so much?

We have trouble in London always. 

Should still win though.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

there is enough strength in that first 11 to stop Fulham for sure. That's kind of what I envy in Man Utd really. With Arsenal, I'm somewhat pragmatic with some players. Senderos or Djourou can have good games and off days. With Man Utd, any awesome player can be replaced with another.

But I'll be even happier when Arsenal win the title with a side that I felt unsure about rather than an Arsenal that I know can't drop points.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Holy hell, 3-0 to Chelsea already, they've recovered ok then, better than Spurs who are losing to Birmingham. United are winning, they should walk the game now, Hargreaves got his first goal for the club. 

Pretty good start to all the games, a fair few goals.

Arsenal losing to Villa, Renegade's favorite player Senderos with a super finish into his own net :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fucking great response from us
Lol @ senderos tbh.
The gap will be closed today IMO.

ETA: Lampards seen red,bit of a melee.
Never a fucking red card either tbh


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Whoops, red card for Lampard, idiot. :side: Shouldn't matter though, Chelsea are so far in front.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

True enough,3-0 big lead...still:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Coasting really, honestly just playing simply football. 2-0 and could easily have been more.


Arsenal will win, I'm sure of it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They best do, for 1 I want them to win the title, and Aston Villa could overtake us if they win, that would be dreadful. Arsenal need to get back on their game a bit sharpish.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A draw will do me, but I bet Arsenal come out and 'turn it on' in the second half sadly.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Matt Le tissier screaming at Owen's misses


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal don't seem to be doing anything, I really think they'll lose this...


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

4-0 to Chelsea, WTF IS UP WITH SPURS!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good grief, Ashley Cole scored 

And Spurs losing 3-0 to Birmingham is really odd, must be a real cup final hangover. 

And Sunderland and Newcastle need to be kicked for not both be in front in their respective matches.

Great, 3-0 United, lovely finish by Davies, brilliant OG.

Arsenal are going to lose


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^Yep Ashley scored,great way to put cup behind us IMO.

Oh makes title race really close now if things stay as they are.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep. Chelsea have responded brilliantly. 4-0 is very positive. 

Speaking of teams after cup finals in 4-0 games...Tottenham are losing 4-0 to Birmingham, Forsell hat trick, good on him, still a quality player.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't fucking believe the spurs score to be honest.Will do Birmingham the world of good though.Always liked fosell.
Arsenal don't look up to much. Villa for europe.


LOL @ Newcastle dominating the game..now 1-0 down:lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

GET IN, 1-0 Reading, have that Middlesbrough you boring bastards. 

Ono @ how much Newcastle suck, and Arsenal losing.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Arsenal equalize, my jinxing skills ftw 



Bendtner


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

1-0 to Blackburn. Newcastle prob lose again....


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Arsenal equalise..ono. 

Tight at the bottom of the table now,massive result for B'ham and Reading.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I knew Arsenal would score, they always do, so can't say I'm surprised. We're catching them up and they just don't look like coping with the pressure.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, it's a shame that Arsenal did score. I was really hoping for an upset. But like Rm said I can't say that I am surprised that they scored. But Villa did play a pretty good game, just sucks that we only got a draw from it.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

We'll extend our lead next week against Wigan leaving the pressure on for Man Utd to capitalise... against Derby. ¬¬


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're playing Portsmouth next week in the FA Cup, soz.


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

I thought we lost in the end but Im happy that we got the goal. We played badly but draw was quite right result, I think.

Scared of Man Utd and their really strong squad. I think Utd will win the title and we come 2nd just before Chelsea.

Happy for Forsell. First Finn to score hattrick in PL


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Arsenal at the moment look like their in serious danger of jobbing.

Pleased with our win, very comfortable and great to see Hargreaves starting. Good game with no Rooney, Ronaldo or Anderson in the starting line up, and now just a point behind. 

Don't want to tempt fate, and by saying this I'll probably jinx this, but the last time Spurs won anything, we won the treble, and the last time we drew on the first day we also won the treble :side:

I can see Arsenal slipping behind, I wouldn't be suprised if its a United/Chelsea top two, but I don't see Arsenal dropping _that_ many points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll win the league, and honestly that would do me once again. If we can do the treble, I won't complain though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

At the moment I just want the league, anything else is a bonus. We should build on last season's success, but I'd rather just have that dominance again. 

FA Cup is very realistic given Chelsea are the only real team who I can see beating us, and we've beaten them already this season, and after last year's final, I'm sure it'd be a different affair.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Nani starts in midweek, but I can see Giggs coming back in. Anderson really has to start again, although Scholes had a much improved game today.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Hargreaves start on Wednesday. We've got so many options in the middle, Anderson/Hargreaves, Carrick/Scholes, Hargreaves/Scholes, Scholes/Anderson, etc. 

Would like to see Anderson and Hargreaves on Wednesday, despite Carrick being in good form.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha really didn't impress me again today, really think we could do better. He put one cross into Tevez, and I think that was it for the time he was on the pitch. Oh and he had a simple one on one that he blasted wide.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Saha's the new Alan Smith.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At least Smith put in more effort while being pretty fucking useless. Saha tries to do the Rooney/Tevez thing of dropping back and helping, but just ends up floating about doing nothing.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Arsenal are really struggling tbh. Shouldn't have got a point today.
Lampards sending off was quite fucking laughable really.Not that surprising seeing as some of the silly things that happen,but then makelele puts in a hcallenge later in the game and gets of scot free


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Saha's the new Alan Smith.


Saha scores though, and Smith only did once last season. Saha can't score every game, you guys don't complain if Ronnie or Rooney or Tevez don't score all the time. He'll prolly get a few more before the seasons out.

Anyways, we're looking in good shape atm. Arsenal got lucky tbh. THE PRESSURE IS ON!~

:side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

onoz. I didn't even watch any games. Went bed before any matches started. 

Sounds like good wins for all teams, and a lucky draw for Arsenal. 

I hate to say it, but Man Utd look the favourites right now for the double, but I won't say treble. I can see them choking out in CL. But League and F.A. cup are there for the taking, and they are clear favourites. I don't want to see UTD win the league, and I would love to see a jobber team win the f.a. cup tbh.

The Merseysiders have won just two of their last eight league matches, and have drawn more times than any other club (11). 

^Really frightening, tbh. 11 DRAWN MATCHES? WTF

We must beat Bolton today. With those 3 points, we can overtake Everton and back to 4th we go, still holding a game in hand over Villa, who are crawling up. Really hoping for a Everton-Porstmouth drawn match tbh, or possibly Portsmouth win. 

Ya.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pompey need to win, don't see them really having the consistancy to catch us, whereas if Everton get anything they could stay above us, and I think they DO have the consistancy to stay there. 

We have such a piss poor record at the Reebok, last time we won there we had to rely on a late, late Emile Heskey winner, when he was on one of his famous draughts. We should win on paper, but sadly we play on a large green thing, not paper. We shouldn't let the record get to us, just go out, put the ball on the deck and get it to Fernando whenever possible.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Torres/Mascherano/Babel to demoilsh 

STEVEN GERRARD TO SCORE AN AMAZING GOAL


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd mark for a Mascherano goal, he has at least 4 years to get one now 

Bet he never scores for us :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

His shots are always outta nowhere, off target. Although I'd cream for a scoresheet that has Babel and Masch as goal scorers. And you guys may not mark for him anymore, but I still mark for Stevie G :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't say it's over just yet. What we really need to do is not lose to Chelsea and beat Man Utd at Old Trafford. But that is way too much to ask, so as it stands now, I see Man Utd as very firm favourites to go on and win it. Even if we don't win any Silverware this season, I hope and believe we'll build on this season, and hopefully move forwards next season and at least keep it a close battle at the top of the table.

Van Persie coming back soon should be a boost though. Without him we tend to be a bit reliant on Adebayor to score, and he certainly wasn't at the races against Villa or Birmingham, which was reflected in the result.


----------



## BEP (Aug 21, 2006)

I still see Arsenal very much in it. They still have it in their hands, and even though looked burnt out against Villa, the return of Van Persie will see them to the title IMO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™;5449047 said:


> Saha scores though, and Smith only did once last season. *Saha can't score every game, you guys don't complain if Ronnie or Rooney or Tevez don't score all the time. He'll prolly get a few more before the seasons out.
> *
> Anyways, we're looking in good shape atm. Arsenal got lucky tbh. THE PRESSURE IS ON!~
> 
> :side:


That's because Ronny, Tevez and Rooney offer so much more, Saha doesn't. I thought that point was obvious, clearly not.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Good win yesterday, i marked for Parks goal. Love that guy.

And LOL at Wengers comments after the match, what a dick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bolton have been unlucky, clanger of a goal. They could still get something from the game, what with Liverpool just not killing the game off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Strange half, awful defensive play at times, we're lucky to be ahead. Keep gifting them chances. We should have scored again though.

Babel has done really well, needs to put his shot on the other side of the keeper though, keeper saves most of them quite easily, but they have the power to trouble him if he places if abit better. He gets past the right back everytime though. 

Hopefully we utilize one of our chances, or we could well draw this, or lose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Babel with come off with about 20 minutes to go, I BET. :side:

I see this finishing 2-0 or 1-1 or 2-1. 

EDIT - Game over, I can stop watching that borefest now.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Setanta have ruined the Prem for me this season.

Everton/Portsmouth next, Yipee.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazed at how good QPR are.

Oh, and LOL @ Southall on SSN. He could not make his bias towards Everton, and hate for Liverpool more obvious if he tried.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good result in the end, bit annoyed to concede, but it doesn't really matter know. 

Great to see Babel score, he deserved it, awesome celebration too 

Also brilliant to see Aurelio score, been waiting so long for him to put the ball in the net, great finish too. 

Not the best performance, but an easy win anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The worst part is it wasn't for the silly mistake that lead to the first goal, it could have been a very different result.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

1-0, Everton closing on on Chelsea!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

YAK ATTACK!!!11!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Awful defending. 

Everton will be lucky to get 4th, let alone 3rd 

Great start for them unfortunately, Pompey have to settle down, they're giving away silly free kicks.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Goal Cahill.

Great man.

Edit - YAK ATTACK.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm marking for Everton for the rest of the season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Everton hate United though, and vice-versa, I'd personally mark for Villa if I was a United fan, luckily, I'm not :hb

It's always hard when we've played a game less, if we can win on Wednesday then we'll we'll be 4th after having played the same number of games, at last. 

The game at Anfield could be rather crucial.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm marking for Villa as well, but Everton are far more likely to get the spot, even though I've been saying for a while I'm sure you'll get it in the end.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Our next 3 games are at home, and all 3 we should be looking at winning, then we have United at OT, unlikely to get anything there, then we have Everton at Anfield, if we're ahead of them at that point and we win, I'll be confident of getting fourth. It's all up in the air at the moment.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

You still have to go to Arsenal as well don't you?

And a Champions League sandwiched in between all that.

March will be a huge month for you.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

After this weekend it looks like we are going to be in a huge dog fight to stay in top flight football, Only 3 points ahead of the drop. I blame Sam and his shitty signings. We are probably the only team in the world that would pay 5millon for a striker that hasn't scored in 3years. I don't see us going down, but never say never.


I hate Torres more now than ever before, I know this Liverpool fan and I was talking to him for about 2hours. Most of it was about him going on about how amazing Torres is I brong up some valid points, but he kept saying look at how many goals hes scored in his first season I then said only 3 against top10 teams. Then eventually I got sooo frustrated I had to just leave. It does my head in, I hate him. Then all you hear is pundits go on about how well hes doing hits doing my head in.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

totti10 said:


> After this weekend it looks like we are going to be in a huge dog fight to stay in top flight football, Only 3 points ahead of the drop. I blame Sam and his shitty signings. We are probably the only team in the world that would pay 5millon for a striker that hasn't scored in 3years. I don't see us going down, but never say never.
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't have sacked Sam tbh. Kamikaze defending isn't going to do you any good either though.
> ...


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

We should have sacked Sam it was his fault in the first place and just thinking about him makes me sick. The way he sits in the stands, the way he talks, his head piece, the way he chews, his face, his fat belly, his hair, his pants, his over-jacket. His signings were hysterical, I would normally back any signing to the hills and back but never did with any of his apart from Beye.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

totti10 said:


> After this weekend it looks like we are going to be in a huge dog fight to stay in top flight football, Only 3 points ahead of the drop. I blame Sam and his shitty signings. We are probably the only team in the world that would pay 5millon for a striker that hasn't scored in 3years. I don't see us going down, but never say never.
> 
> 
> I hate Torres more now than ever before, I know this Liverpool fan and I was talking to him for about 2hours. Most of it was about him going on about how amazing Torres is I brong up some valid points, but he kept saying look at how many goals hes scored in his first season I then said only 3 against top10 teams. Then eventually I got sooo frustrated I had to just leave. It does my head in, I hate him. Then all you hear is pundits go on about how well hes doing hits doing my head in.


He's scored enough goals for him not to be critisized for who they were against. He's scored against plenty of able teams as well that usually make the top half, but are just doing shit right now, Newcastle, Boro, Bolton etc,. 

He is doing well, and he is amaaaaazing, no matter how closed minded you want to be about it, and for not liking him, I hate you :hb 21 goals in his first season already, I don't remember very many players getting that in their whole debut season, only really RVN in recent times. Drogba got about 10...

He's scored goals in the CL against Porto and Marseille, hardly a bunch of of jobbers.

Your valid points usually consist of the fact he isn't enough of a goalscorer, but by hook or crook, he's our first player to hit 20 goals in a number of years, and 3rd top scorer in the league. Not half bad really.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Marseille are jobbers.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

totti10 said:


> We should have sacked Sam it was his fault in the first place and just thinking about him makes me sick. The way he sits in the stands, the way he talks, his head piece, the way he chews, his face, his fat belly, his hair, his pants, his over-jacket. His signings were hysterical, I would normally back any signing to the hills and back but never did with any of his apart from Beye.


Yet he's replaced with someone who has a proven track record to crack under pressure.
Allarydyce would have picked up more points than Keegan so far,that is something I'm pretty sure of tbh.

And yes Torres would be considered a great sucess in his first season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'D RATHER HAVE SAHA. NO LOL'S.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I'D RATHER HAVE SAHA. NO LOL'S.


Lol


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel playing well makes me happy.

I mark for me and Ben being the only fans I've seen who mark for him properly so when he;s the best in the world we can be :smug:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is he not getting love from everyone then? Apart from Torres, he's one of the few positives you'll be able to get out of this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'D RATHER HAVE SAHA. NO LOL'S.


GTFO Renegade. 

And Babel is awesome in patches, just needs to get consistant. His shot is so powerful, but he doesn't always place it, just sometimes batters it at the keeper. 

Nice backflip today too :smug:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He could explode next season, he's got the makings of a good/solid/maybe great player. 

AND HE PLAYED THE FULL 90 MINUTES, I nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think he has the makings to be one hell of a player, but hes no Alan Smith.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He could explode next season, he's got the makings of a good/solid/maybe great player.
> 
> AND HE PLAYED THE FULL 90 MINUTES, I nearly had a heart attack.


Reminds me of Nani, inconsistant at the start of the season, but still scoring, then getting a few starts and gradually starting to shine. 

As did I, I felt sure when I saw that Ginger Ninja Riise coming off the bench that it was game over for Babel, but instead he went up front, which was much better. :smug:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Good win for Liverpool today. No Saha love.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I expect him to develop into a great player. Van Persie + Robben needed a while to settle coming in, I see it as the same.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Good win for Liverpool today. No Saha love.


Google 'Red Issue', that forum has loads of Saha fanatics  Don't ask why I know about that sigusting forum, BUT I DO! 

_That's the way Saha, Saha I like it, Saha, Saha. _

One of their favorite tunes :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still laugh at the fact Robben was sold, I don't think I'll ever understand that.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

He wanted to leave I suppose,thats all I got. Fucking stupid decision to sell.
Shouldn't have been sold though.IMO.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Robben was a beast, He was the perfect winger.

I thought Malouda would be a great replacement, but look where he's turned up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What's happened to Malouda? I know he's been injured, now he's just dissapeared...

Selling Robben was maaaad, he was always the player I feared when he played Chelsea, partly becuase he would fall over alot, but mostly because he was quality.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Malouda is awful, I've been wondering where he his been too, his been missing for a few weeks now.

& I agree about Robben, selling him was crazy, I doubt it was Mourinho who atcually wanted him to leave, It was probably Abramovic.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

KME said:


> Selling Robben was maaaad, he was always the player I feared when he played Chelsea, partly becuase he would fall over alot,


LOL repped. But sadly so true.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jonn07 said:


> Malouda is awful, I've been wondering where he his been too, his been missing for a few weeks now.
> 
> & I agree about Robben, selling him was crazy, I doubt it was Mourinho who atcually wanted him to leave, It was probably Abramovic.


I actually expected big thigs from Malouda. he started off well and then got injured,gone sort of off the radar then. I still think he could come good hopefully


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Newcastle United striker Alan Smith has urged his team-mates to start showing their mettle after Saturday's 1-0 defeat by Blackburn.
> 
> The Magpies are without a win in seven games and now sit just three points clear of the relegation zone.
> 
> ...


I don't care much about this, but ALAN SMITH!!!!!11111111111


I think Newcastle will stay up, I enjoy destroying them.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

For me to win games it obvious that we don't have a strong defense. Its SexyTaylor who stops us from the rapings(it would have been worse against ManU without him.) we need to go out give 110% and attack and out score the opponents. I got thinking I don't see Taylor staying at Newcastle despite loving the club and being raised there.

*We need to drop:*

Owen: he just isn't up there anymore, he isn't the player he once was. Hes missing the speed and the finish he once had.

Barton: A waste of quality St. James' air.

Smith: A £5millon striker who hasn't scored in 3years(only in Newcastle) 

*and replace them with:*

Ameobi: Say what you like about him. Hes a black Geordie, he may run funny can't score but theres something about him which I prefer to Owen.

Emre: What can I say about the little turk, vision, creativity and would get into most non top4 sides.

Martins: Can run like fuck + leathal shot = legendary Premier League saving goals.


*Starting 11: Vintage 4-4-2 with Butt sitting infront of the centre backs with Emre more attacking
*

Given
Beye
Taylor
Cacapa
Enrique
Milner
Butt
Emre
N'zogbia
Martins
Ameobi


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ameobi? In all fairness, if he isn't capbable of scoring like you just claimed, then isn't that showing double standards against Smith? 

If I were Newcastle I'd buy someone like Zoltan Gera, proven Championsip goalscorer, decent finisher, who has scored in the Prem. With a decent bunch of players around him, he'd put a ball in the net. Newcastle have a lot of players past their best at the moment, Duff, Viduka, Smith, Owen and Butt coming to mind, they need fresh players, they do have a few, like Milner, N'Zogbia, Emre but a couple of new signings like Shorey and Gera would tighten it all up. Newcastle don't need to go splashing cash abroad like they did on Enrique. I heard they are looking into buying a St Etienne player for 12 million quid who averarges about 10 goals, there's the source of the problem, unproven players or players who are past it being bought in. Sam did it alot in his short reign, hopefully Kev won't follow suit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hands of Gera, I don't want to see him leave West Brom.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

y?

I <3 West Brom. Best come up, otherwise, I attack Mowbray. 

I'd swap Gera for Voronin and Kuyt :side: 

Maybe not Kuyt actually, don't think they'd just do a straight swap for Voro, o well :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got a soft spot for West Brom, have for years. And when Bryan Robson took them over, I loved him and them even more.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

KME said:


> Ameobi? In all fairness, if he isn't capbable of scoring like you just claimed, then isn't that showing double standards against Smith?
> 
> If I were Newcastle I'd buy someone like Zoltan Gera, proven Championsip goalscorer, decent finisher, who has scored in the Prem. With a decent bunch of players around him, he'd put a ball in the net. Newcastle have a lot of players past their best at the moment, Duff, Viduka, Smith, Owen and Butt coming to mind, they need fresh players, they do have a few, like Milner, N'Zogbia, Emre but a couple of new signings like Shorey and Gera would tighten it all up. Newcastle don't need to go splashing cash abroad like they did on Enrique. I heard they are looking into buying a St Etienne player for 12 million quid who averarges about 10 goals, there's the source of the problem, unproven players or players who are past it being bought in. Sam did it alot in his short reign, hopefully Kev won't follow suit.


I agree with you on Ameobi there. He's unbelievably lazy. It's OK being laid-back like Henry but if you can't back it up then you're going nowhere and that's where Shola's going.

To be fair, although they are underperforming I think Owen and Duff can still cut it whether it be for us or for a better team. I remember last season when I played for my club we used to compete for a laugh to see who could make the hardest tackles whilst really getting into the other team. It seems like Smith, Barton and Butt are doing the exact same thing but for yellow cards. It's ridiculous really.

We need to bring in Edgar and give him a go. Martins is coming back to save_US.222.

And Luque was slagging off the team and the country the other day aswell. :cuss:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I always hate to slag Owen off, but for me he's lost the two things that made him what he is, his pace, and his impeccable finishing. He can still get through a defense, but he can't burst away, his long range shooting isn't up to much, and now he's missing one on one's too. He;s only scored 4 club goals, all with his head. Worrying statistic for him. 

Duff I rate, but he seems to have been drastically effected by the injuries he's picked up though. 

You deffinately need someone to partner Taylor at the back, or his potential won't be fulfilled. 

Luque is probably just annoyed that he couldn't make it here.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Liverpool were lucky/wise they didn't buy him.

I really think Faye is a good player. Wins alot of headers and gets them cleared. Seems big and tough and a good partner for Taylor. Cacapa, well he's a good player, but he's made a few bad mistakes and isn't really an imposing centre half.

With Owen he may be trying to hard to put the ball away when he has the chance rather than relaxing and thinking. Easy to say but I know it's very hard especially when you're desperate for goals. He's missed a few easy chances in the last few months for us and for England. He seems to be regaining fitness and keeping it and he still has the ability to take defenders on but the end product just ain't there. 

It's worrying for us aswell...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KME said:


> I always hate to slag Owen off, but for me he's lost the two things that made him what he is, his pace, and his impeccable finishing. He can still get through a defense, but he can't burst away, his long range shooting isn't up to much, and now he's missing one on one's too. He;s only scored 4 club goals, all with his head. Worrying statistic for him.
> 
> Duff I rate, but he seems to have been drastically effected by the injuries he's picked up though.
> 
> ...


I still think duff can come back to his best and hope he can
I remmeber him in the 2002 world cup,one of the players of the tournament IMO.
He;s struggled since leaving chelsea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was immense in that World Cup, then again, so was Nicky Butt, so that says it all really :hb

:side: 

Best World Cup in recent years tho


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Chelsea have won their appeal against Frank Lampard's sending off at West Ham last weekend.*
> 
> The former Hammers star was dismissed in the first-half for lashing out at Luis Boa Morte.
> 
> ...


The FA is a fucking joke....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nah I dont think so, was never a sending off, booking and a talking too imo.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm a West Ham fan, and i even I think that the Lampard sending off was extremely harsh. But, it was worse than the Aliadere one. It's simple double standards from the FA AGAIN. The FA are fucking pathetic. The only thing they're getting right is complaining about the 39th game discussion.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The linesman tried to claim there was a slap, that was the only reason they sent Lampard off, no double standards there. Difference was, Lampard didn't throw a slap, and Aliadiere did.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool 4-0 West Ham tomorrow with a Babel hat trick.

orgasmic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Won't happen, but I'd mark. 

I just want Babel to score important goals so I can see that celebration again :hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That celebration was orgasmic. I have a confession, for some reason I slightly mark more for Babel than Torres. Maybe it's because Babel has been underpushed..now being pushed more. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lampard shouldn't have been sent off 

And Babel probably won't start :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That thinking will work well, through the use of Benitez doing opposite of what we say most of the time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Babel's a fixture in the team now, especially in our now Dutch like formation, it suits him, and Gerrard, perfectly. Not totally sure about Torres, but he did score a hatrick playing in it against Boro.

He probably won't start now I've put faith in him, but he needs to, his confidence is clearly up and he's playing well, dropping him is senseless. Can;t see who could replace him either. Not Kewell, Benayoun is a bit poo on the left, and Pennant always ends up going back to the right.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Benayoun is pretty much poo regulary tbh.

Babel >>>>>> Benayoun. Reminds me of a rat...


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Leicester 0-1 Preston, Fantastic goal from Carter!

(Had to post in here seening the Football League thread is as alive as Avram Grant's press conferences)


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Benayoun is pretty much poo regulary tbh.
> 
> Babel >>>>>> Benayoun. Reminds me of a rat...


He's been quality at times this season, he's a bit out of his depth with us, but he's good, Premiership proven utillity backup. 

And agreed, second part you've told me before :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Benayoun's best peformance of the season was easily the hat trick he scored. I don't really think that Benayoun is good enough above the level of a team like Aston Villa.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's scored 2 :side: Think I know which one you mean though. 

He's not a good enough starter for us, at least not on the wing, but he's still a good enough player, better than the majority of our other utillity players.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Benayoun is only good enough for Liverpool when he's at the top of his game, and he's not very consistent at all. Your right though, he's a better impulse Rafa signing.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Benayoun is cover really

As for tonight, god we need to get the job done, Id say its pretty much essential we win if Everton keep going the way they are. 

Im going for 2-0 or 2-1 Liverpool. Babel will run tings, watch :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Skrtel - Riise

Masch - Alonso 

Kuyt ------Babel

Gerrard

Torres*​
Good team, hopeful of a win tonight, we're pretty good against West Ham.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Dirk pretty much equals Liverpool win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Indeed

We won 4-0, Torres hat trick, his 3rd of the season. 24 goals now, 18 in the league. The man is an absoulute joy to watch. Kuyt was brilliant too, as were Gerrard, Skrtel and Babel (he's finally got the confidence to run at people, beat Neill time and time again all night)

Superb result, we're gaining momentum going into the Inter game. Just have to beat Newcastle, easier said than done though.


----------



## WrestleMatch Classic (Jul 6, 2006)

Torres is on fire. 18 league goals and still 10 league games to go. This may turn out to be his most prolific season


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The thing that gives me heart for a good run-in for the end of the season is the fact that tonight, and in previous games, the entire Midfield and Attack have been chasing down, closing down and wanting the ball so much, getting stuck into tackles, not letting the other team get a foothold. It worked tonight to a 'T' and we ripped West Ham apart with Kuyt and Babel playing magnificant.

If only we could produce this on a Saturday afternoon. We are on fire at the moment and even if it is not against top clubs, they are still there to be beaten and considering all that is going on, I think what has been happening on the pitch has been first class since the Barnsley game. 

Not saying things are fixed, but it seems Rafa is finally starting to see his best team as Torres, Gerrard, Babel, Masch and Alonso seem to be playing regular now, and that is always a bonus.

_{Sorry RoboCrouch}_


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Osht, we gotten beaten and we damn well deserved it. Congrats to 'Pool, but West Ham need to step up if they are going to get something against Tottenham and stay ahead of them.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Torres' autobiography extract:




> Here is an extract from Fernando Torres upcoming autobiography.
> 
> "Flying into Manchester airport for the signing was one of the most exciting days of my career. The limo transferring me took a while longer to reach the ground than I expected but once there I was greeted by a sea of red. The chanting and atmosphere were brilliant and it all passed by in a blur.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A32744018

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao I LOL'd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Great win last night, I'm fucking loving our new formation.

Gte Silva or someone to get rid of Kuyt, a new cover striker, a left back and we are in fucking business.

Also West Ham fans were by far the best I've ever seen at Anfield, so fun.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That Torres thing is glorious.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It lost all credibility when it mentioned good atmosphere :side:

I make myself lol :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> Mourinho eager to 'kill' Chelsea
> 
> Mourinho is hoping to be back in management before next season
> Jose Mourinho has revealed plans to "kill" Chelsea when he returns to football management.
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/chelsea/7281395.stm

I'd mark, tbh.

Saturday, 08 March 2008
Blackburn v Fulham
Liverpool v Newcastle
Reading v Man City

Pretty shit other matches for me Sunday morning at 2AM >_> I'll stick to Liverpool's. hoping for a 6-0 win, or topping Man Utd's win :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Man Utd v Pompey in the FA Cup have the early kick-off. It'll be on ESPN, so I'll watch that and Liverpool v Newcastle.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson has revealed he's becoming fluent in Portuguese courtesy of their recent signings.
> 
> "I have learned a few words over time, because Portuguese is very important here," says Ferguson in tomorrow's matchday programme. "We have Carlos Queiroz, Ronaldo, Anderson, Nani , the Silva brothers and Rodrigo Possebon, who all speak Portuguese."
> 
> ...


The thought of Fergie speaking other languages for some reason just makes me smile, just can't imagine it at all.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alex Fergusinho, that is so awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Scholes is starting tommorrow, I'd like him to go with Scholes and Anderson, but I dare say he'll partner him with Hargreaves. Giggs is fit, so I guess he'll start as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I wish I could know in advance who'd start games for Liverpool :side:

I'm going to guess

Reina
Arbeloa
Carra
Skrtel
Aurelio
Gerrard
Lucas
Alonso
Babel
Kuyt
Torres

for tommorow though :hb


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Liverpool's new formation is sexy.

Kuyt and Babel doing the running is good, it'sencouraging Babel to beat his man and try the shot, and it compliments Kuyt's hard work without him having to y'know, be in front of goal.

Gerrard roaming with Torres up top = win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Totally agree. It suits Kuyt, Babel and Gerrard so well, and Torres is just perfect right now anyway, doesn't need a strike partner. Masch and Alonso totally hold the midfield together, so the defense can get a few clean sheets and regain confidence. Skrtel has settled in, and Arbeloa always looks good. So that's improving.

Babel may just have got as many shots in against Boro, West Ham and Bolton than he has all season, giving him a role where he doesn't have to defend seems to work, he becomes a different player. 

Gerrard's form has improved too now, playing in alot of passes and finding the space, due to all the defensive work being done ahead of him, he can just focus on attacking, supporting Fernando up top. 

It will take a major 'f' up for us to lose points against the Geordies, I'm not ruling it out at all, but the way the team is playing, I'd be annoyed if we struggled against a team playing so poorly, just before we head to Milan.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Liverpoolfc.tv said:


> Fernando Torres has today been rewarded for his blistering goalscoring form by being named the Barclays Player of the Month for February.
> 
> The Spanish striker - who will go looking for his third successive Anfield hat-trick against Newcastle tomorrow - was presented with the award by manager Rafael Benitez at Melwood this morning.
> 
> ...


He deserves it :hb:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chances are he'll get another hat-trick tomorrow, I'd be surprised if he didn't really.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No, Mascherano does


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

He's injured


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He shall recover for Inter, and then hunt down whoever had the audacity to injure him.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't think he'll get a hat-trick. I know wor defense has been awful recently, I think Taylor will have him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd mark for a Torres-Babelhat trick for each of them. I don't think I'll be able to handle it. Sticking with the formation that's been played for a while should get them the win, :$.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Taylor won't 'have him' if he plays like he did against Utd.

Awful.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

oshat, forgot about that. I'll have to check the time for that, I'll probaly watch that game for sure, hoping for a Pompey win. >_>

edit- forgot to quite Novus...yah.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think Torres will have a great day today, may have used up his goal count for a couple of games, hopefully he can save one for Inter. 

Don't think Taylor will "have him" though, and even if he does start to get the better of him, then I think Torres would just wander over towards Cacapa, and try his luck against him.

Glad to see Torres win POTM, Mascherano must have come close to winning it though. Just a shame that he won't play tommorow, though it'll be worth it if he's 100% for Inter, we need him desperately for that.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He'll be key for you against Inter, & if he has another good game, he'll keep most of their attacking force fairly quiet.

I don't think it matters whether he plays or he doesn't, I just can't see Inter scoring two.
If anything you'll probably get a goal leaving them with no chance.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True. We shouldn't need him against Newcastle in the form they're in. 

Reina

Arbs/Finnan - Carragher - Skrtel - Aurelio

Kuyt - Lucas - Alonso - 

Gerrard - Babel

Torres

I hope I have that right..it's 4-3-2-1 yeah?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

From what I've seen its more of a 4-2-3-1.

Kuyt isn't a midfielder anyway.

Funny that Rafa has now turned to the formation that made him famous in Valencia.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pretty much

*Canizares

Curro Torres - Pellegrino - Ayala - Carboni 

Baraja - Albelda

Rufete ----------- Vicente

Aimar

Carew/Mista*​
Is what he used with Valencia, right? He's pretty much using that with us now, and it seems to work. Suppose he just wanted to make sure he had Mascherano for sure before he started making formations that depend upon him being there in come capacity. 

And Kenny, I think we'll line up as 

*Reina

Arbeloa - Carra - Skrtel - Riise

Lucas - Alonso

Kuyt ---------- Babel 

Gerrard

Torres*​


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh yeah, that looks more right. Silly me.

Is it just me or was Riise playing okay against West Ham?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was very good, would have been capped off nicely if one of his shots didn't get a deflection, it was heading for the top corner


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True. He seems to building more confidence and playing much better. The team is working much better together...

Is Agger ever coming back?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Taylor won't 'have him' if he plays like he did against Utd.
> 
> Awful.


Taylor didn't play badly against United. It was Cacapa and Carr who were awful.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think every Newcastle player could be considered awful in that match, Taylor certainly less so than others though. 

And Agger has played twice for the reserves in his new special boots, could be back soon. 

I'm off for the night, will have a prayer to plea that Mascherano is fit for Inter, he's a strong lad so he should be, here's hoping...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mascherano is a beast. The dead leg will ware off in time, no worries. He'll unleash against Inter.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hopefully. 

Speaking of beasts, didn't realize how close Torres has got to the top of the scoring chart. Ade has 19, Ronaldo 21, Torres 18. If Torres got 2 today, first player in this century to get 20 league goals for Liverpool, 1 behind Ronaldo, 1 ahead of Ade. Hat trick and he'd be joint top, but that's unlikely. 

Shows how good his recent form has been, it looked like a two Horse Race between Adebayor and Ronaldo for the golden boot for a while, Ronaldo is still likely to win it, but Torres could easily get second, and bearing Ronaldo's form in mind, in his first season that would be a brilliant achievement for Fernando.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect him to score a couple today, and Ronny usually gets one against Pompey, but that's not in the league. Still that'd be 31 for the season, which is frankly ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True. What's the likely starter team for Man United tonight?

SUPER ANDERSON TBH


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Scholes/Carrick or Hargreaves. No Anderson I expect, unless Fergie wants to be a doll and start him with Scholes. Giggs will start and I'm guessing it'll be Rooney/Tevez, Ronny of course, and the usual back four.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Super Dirk in Super Avvy now tbh. 

Anderson to start would be nice.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Quality avatar Kenny. Never doubt 'The Kuyt'.

Just for randomness sake, does anyone see Anderson as the new Edgar Davids. No, I'm not just basing that on haircuts, they have a rather similar playing style imo. Aggressive, tough tackling, and silky skills to boot.

EDIT - I just checked Anderson's wikipedia page, and I'm gutted to see I'm not the first person to make such a comparison. It must be the hair :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kuyt to score a hat trick.

less than 2 hours before Utd - Pompey.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Sir Alex Ferguson has offered his view that playing this year's FA semi-finals at Wembley takes away from the magic of the competition.
> *
> While once an end of season trip to English football's spiritual home was the pinnacle for any football fan, this term could see supporters making the same journey twice.
> 
> ...


I think we can all agree with Fergie on this one.


----------



## Nick619™ (Feb 6, 2008)

Did anyone hear about the magpies pick up with the gun african defender Diatta i think his name was. Apparently he will be playing for Liverpool this week ?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS

Brown
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Ronny
Hargreaves
Scholes
Nani

Rooney
Tevez

Bench: Super, Saha, Carrick, O'Shea, Kus

Giggs still isn't fit, and apart from the lack of Super I'm pleased with the team, honestly we should win today.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I want to see Anderson. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ben you like Valencia too much lad.

Also Torres will either score 3 or none today :side:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Is there any 'Free' streaming for Man Utds FA Cup match? Because i'm from Australia and dont have the channel.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Edit - Fuck, just responded to a post that doesn't exist. Delete/ignore this :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

-WR- said:


> Is there any 'Free' streaming for Man Utds FA Cup match? Because i'm from Australia and dont have the channel.


You don't have ESPN? Hmm.

Starting soon.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Everyone likes Valencia. They're a very likeable club. Them winning the Primera Liga in 2004 helped make that season the best in recent memory.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> You don't have ESPN? Hmm.
> 
> Starting soon.


Nah I dont have ESPN. But I do have foxtel only the basic channels though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I marked for that Valencia team. The fact Real were so strong at that time and couldn't get near them made me happy. 

Them battering us home and away in europe wasn't so good though. Damn you Baraja, Aimar and Rufete :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What about Mendieta back in the day for Valencia. He was great. It was so odd how quickly his career seemed to decline.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm amazed at how much dedication he has to stay at Boro, some good clubs still want him, and even though he's deteriorated, he's still too good for utter shit like Boro. The way they say he's not going to ever get back in the team is another reason why I absoulutely despise them. Way to give your player's confidence Boro you utter pieces of steaming shit

/rant over

He was quality for them only 2 years ago...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh first half, just over doing it really. Change Scholes/Hargreaves, as it's just not really working.

And Saha being injuried again is just a fucking joke...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Saha's injured, I thought he was on the bench? BRING ON ANDERSON


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He got injured in the warm up. Donkey...

And you need to stop the Anderson love, or face a certain beating :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anderson > Gingerman.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sell Saha ffs, give him to Newcastle in return for Alan Smith :side: I'd rather have Smith than Saha, at least Smith was able to play...not very well...but he could make it onto the pitch without breaking something.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sell Tevez too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They can't, don't own him. 

Also, United need Carrick and/or Anderson, distribution from midfield hasn't been all that sharp.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

This is getting stupid now.

Ill be so pissed off if we don't win this.

FFS!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

STICK ROONEY IN GOAL

HE'S IMMENSE

Penalty Pompey, Kusisckkakckakak off, don't know how we haven't scored, we've had so many chances.

Ferdinand in goal!

Edit - Goal, Rio went right way tbf, but fuck fuck fuck fuck fuckkkkkkkk

12 minutes left, our best defender is in goal and we can't put it in Pompey's goal.

Ben Foster may have to be called up now, VDS injured, Tomasz suspended.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1-0  

FUCKING GET IN..NOONE IN GOAL LOLOL


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It was a harsh red card, yellow and a penalty yes, but I don't believe it was a red. It was unlucky.

Should sign me and put me in goal tbh.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

F*ck Kuszczak! just like that FA Cup against arsenal when we had like 16 chances and didnt score then they did! ! 
come on late ronaldo free kick please


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaldo's shite today, he's left his shooting boots at home.

COME ON SUPER ANDERSON 

FUCKING SCORE ONE OF YOU BASTARDS


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True, are you a fatty?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Who got the red card? Im not watching the match.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> True, are you a fatty?




Chelsea 4 da fa cup tbh


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^Hopefully as long as pompey hold on
Looks like any posibillity of a treble is over too


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FUCMINBG GET INNNNNNNNNNNNN

1-0 

awesome.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

United out of FA Cup 

Damn Chavs will win now though :sad:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know why you're so happy, your team jobbed to fucking Barnsley ffs 
Edit - Not aimed at you Jamie :side:


Fergie should have started with Carrick and Anderson, not Scholes and Hargreaves. We were poor finishing, and that penalty decision (plus the one we should have had) ended it for us.

Only positive is we can focus on the league, and Europe, but we need to sort ourselves out.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

As soon as we missed a few good chances, I had a feeling it wasn't going to be our day, didn't think we would lose though.

Lol at the Utd hate.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Who says the FA Cup has lost it's magic?

Just one of those days for United. Great performance again by Diarra. I'm serious when I say he's one of the best midfielders in the league; why oh why didn't Wenger keep him. Well played too by Baros. He was so clearly playing for the penalty too, which was great stuff. Pompey will now likely go to Wembley which will be good to see, unless of course they draw Chelsea in the semis, which would suck a fair bit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think this was another one of those games where every one of our players was poor, it wasn't a case of one player not performing. Scholes/Hargreaves did little, Ronaldo was poor, Nani's crossing was alright but not his best, and Tevez was quiet. 

Ben Foster must play in the next game surely, Heaton's a jobber keeper so I don't fancy him in goal. Foster played 90 minutes in a reserve match this week, its a rush but its the only option.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Most ridiculous game I've seen in a long time. Battered them all game.

The ref was a disgrace.

Some of Portsmouth's defending was great, and fair play to them, but we were robbed.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Chelsea 4 da fa cup tbh


I just assume some goalies are fat.

I just love to see Utd lose, tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Edit - Not the case with me, I'm small and not very tall either, but I'm still supposedly decent in goal.

Ref was shite, I agree.


I'd have preferred Chelsea to go out obviously, but at least it won't be an all 'big club' final, should make it interesting.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Pompey will now likely go to Wembley which will be good to see, unless of course they draw Chelsea in the semis, which would suck a fair bit.


Not really as if that happens there will be one lower-league team going to Wembley.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> The ref was a disgrace.


Ronaldo deserved the penalty in the first half, but otherwise I can't think of too many other mistakes. At least not any big mistakes.



> Not really as if that happens there will be one lower-league team going to Wembley.


I suppose so if you count Boro as a lower league team. I know it's fun seeing a lower league team make the final, but I'd hate to see Chelsea batter a Championship side (or Boro) in what is meant to be the showcase of English football.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I didn't get a chance to catch the match.

What the hell happened?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ya tbh I'm still a bit surprisedd how United didn't score,didn;t see the first half but they should have had a penalty rit?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just wasn't our day, we had no luck whats so ever. Should of had a penalty in the first half, and if we'd got that we'd have gone on and scored a few. Why oh why Tevez was taken off and Scholes who was nothing but a spare part all day was left on, I don't know. Just very disappointing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Everyone likes Valencia. They're a very likeable club. Them winning the Primera Liga in 2004 helped make that season the best in recent memory.





KME said:


> I marked for that Valencia team. The fact Real were so strong at that time and couldn't get near them made me happy.
> 
> Them battering us home and away in europe wasn't so good though. Damn you Baraja, Aimar and Rufete :side:


These posts pleased me. That team was probably the most tactically aware and able team I have ever seen play.

Aimar was my favourite player for about 4 years. Little genius.



Novus Audax said:


> Ronaldo deserved the penalty in the first half, but otherwise I can't think of too many other mistakes. At least not any big mistakes.


Was an exceptionally harsh red card. Both Anderson and Rooney were behind Kooooshak at the time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sending Kus off was laughable, the ref seemed scared to give us anything important all game.

I knew early on in that second half it wasn't our day, shame to go out like that as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I don't know why you're so happy, your team jobbed to fucking Barnsley ffs
> Edit - Not aimed at you Jamie :side:
> 
> 
> ...


Alex, you know better, everyone who isn't a United fan is happy to see them lose, especially Liverpool fans. 

Pompey are great.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pompey had their moments of good defending, but lady luck was the big factor today. 

Oh well still have the league to win and the CL to play for.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ben, who do you reckon will start in goal against Derby?

Edit - Other Ben, I apologize, I was rather angry and frustrated


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This result pretty much gifts the treble to Chelsea :side:

EDIT - I just realised, I'm really annoyed at the result now. Why couldn't Man Utd have 'one of those days' in the league


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Nothing like waking up to see one of my favorite teams winning.

Now, for us to finish the job.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Foster will get the nod, big chance for him to prove himself, I wouldn't choose to have him thrown in at the business end of the season, but don't really have a choice.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I suppose so if you count Boro as a lower league team. I know it's fun seeing a lower league team make the final, but I'd hate to see Chelsea batter a Championship side (or Boro) in what is meant to be the showcase of English football.


Oh Yeah forgot about Boro (lets face it, it aint that hard), still Id rather West Brom got there than Boro.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Foster will get the nod, big chance for him to prove himself, I wouldn't choose to have him thrown in at the business end of the season, but don't really have a choice.


Exactly, the only other option would be Heaton.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

sad that united lost we should won that game but as many of you said i guess luck was on pompey side


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha at anyone commending Diarra who should've been booked in the second minute as a presedence for obstructions.

Portsmouth didn't foul, they obstructed CONSTANTLY throughout the game. It was a horrible tactic and one that paid off because of the referee's lack of balls.

I clapped Portsmouth winning. They did not deserve it. The referee was awful. But we should have finished. Cut and dry, well done to the lesser team for continuing.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

on the other hand rooney could have also been sent off in first half he was quite lucky i guess other than most of things by the referee favored pompey


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

What for? The risky tackle he made and actually didn't touch the player?

Yeah. Red card obviously.

Yellow was justified. Insinuating a red for a challenge that didn't connect when you can break a guy's leg and get a 1 game ban is ridiculous.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Am I the only one who feels today proved Scholes shouldn't be starting anymore? I shudder to think that Fergie has said he will start if we get to the CL final....


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

lol it could have been red if it some other referee thats what i am saying


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

^ I would riot on FA headquaters with a big picture of Eduardo's leg if that happened.

Scholes need to come in for last 30's or go to Sunderland.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I saw today how poor Anderson is, many stray balls played, and poor tackles. Sure Man U should have won, but thats football, if the shoe was on the other foot you would be saying not to complain.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Anderson had an awful period on the pitch, gave away alot of free kicks when they needed the ball, and his passing was poor. He's normally better than that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> I saw today how poor Anderson is, many stray balls played, and poor tackles. Sure Man U should have won, but thats football, if the shoe was on the other foot you would be saying not to complain.


LMFAO u mad


Anderson's shite yeah, he's the new Kleberson, got a bit of Djemba Djemba in there too. Sell him to Sunderland. 

He came on as a sub for about 20-30 minutes, in game where United were already not playing well, and you expect him to change the game around  He's 19! None of United's players were their best today.

You're deluded if you think he is poor. He wasn't his best, not at all, but you saying 'how poor he is' makes me think you believe he's poor all the time. u crazay


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> LMFAO u mad
> 
> 
> Anderson's shite yeah, he's the new Kleberson, got a bit of Djemba Djemba in there too. Sell him to Sunderland.
> ...


Yes I know he has alot of time to get better, but hes already been a bit overrated, dont try and deny it, he is. Ive havnt seen whats so good about him yet, but sure he is the next scholes, but I just think he isnt as good *YET* as people are making him out to be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Anderson had an awful period on the pitch, gave away alot of free kicks when they needed the ball, and his passing was poor. He's normally better than that.


Totally true, he tried too much, and the fact he's inexperienced led to him making silly mistakes, if he'd started though, he'd have performed much better, I would have thought. Nani had a poor game. Honestly I don't think we can take much from the game.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Pressure got to him, sure, but veterans did not pick up the slack and motivate the team. A kid like Anderson can't be expected to change games every week.

If we're talking about giving away the ball, then we need a decent fucking right back. Brown gives away balls every single week. Neville is crippled so let's just sign someone who can complete the squad.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Yes I know he has alot of time to get better, but hes already been a bit overrated, dont try and deny it, he is. Ive havnt seen whats so good about him yet, but sure he is the next scholes, but I just think he isnt as good *YET* as people are making him out to be.


Oh right, I thought you were just saying he's poor all the time :side: My bad, sorry.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brown is pretty much useless. Scholes should have been taking the game over and sorting us out, seeing as he was oddly not taken off. It's a young team, and you need the older wiser heads to take control.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was odd, we've just scored a freak goal, think it was Pennant., Only his 2nd goal for us. 

Good to score before half time.

FERNANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

2-0, 25 goals for him in all competitions. 

He is a legend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastle have no luck whatso ever.

Torres 2-0.

I hate seeing Newcastle in such a mess.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hate Torres.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> That was odd, we've just scored a freak goal, think it was Pennant., Only his 2nd goal for us.
> 
> Good to score before half time.
> 
> ...


Youse see him as a legend but yet Athletico are better without him. Hes not as good as you think, give me Shola any day of the week. :shocked: How many he scored against the top teams? I physically hate him, he goes along with Ronaldo, Rooney, Lampard, Gerrard, Alladyce, Barton and every other player I hate. I wish him dead.

Why does this keep happening once we concede one we just don't play anymore and just crumble to pieces.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You're being very bitter I'm afraid, you wishing death on him just because he's well liked is pathetic. 

Atletico are better without him, same as Arsenal are better without Thierry, but it takes nothing away from the players abillity. 

Couldn't care less who he's scored against, he's second top scorer in england, I'm happy.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Newcastle are going to get relegated at this rate. Their firing managers on sight policy has completely caused this situation. Man City were lucky with the same shit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Torres is a very good player, and a very good finisher, his tally shows that. To do that in his first season is impressive, I'm scared of what he'll achieve when he's truly settled in.

This is why I hate him.


United are better without Nistelrooy tbh, but I miss him so much at times


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres won't score as many next season, if his past is anything to go by.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Arsenal better without Henry? I don't think so....just look at the invisible season and tell me there better without him. Its just Arsenal after that season Arsenal had a period of trying to produce for future seasons and its showing it just happened Arsenal sold him when they did, they'd be doing even better if they had him.

But with Fernando, Athletico have never had a good season with him, hes a fluke, hes giving it a Drogba season he'll be useless next season.

*Enigma*

Hes not a good finisher!!
Shearer was a good finisher, RVN was a good finisher he wastes about 9 chances and scores one but in the game against Newcastle he had 12shots missed the target with 8 of them and scored none.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

For someone that is not a good finished 20+ goals is not too shabby.

It seems you are just a bit bitter that you have no-one that scores goals on a regular basis. There was doubt about his finishing but he has got better as the season has gone on, and has contributed in other areas.

Athletico might be better without Torres because a big player does not always mean good things, like Henry at Arsenal. The way we have set up our formation lately though, he is thriving with the support from Babel, Gerrard and Kuyt.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I hate Gerrard.

I know I'm bitter 'cause our players are shite:

Owen: Past it.
Smith: Hasn't Scored a goal in 3 years

Yet we paid decent money for them together we could have bought ourselfs a Henry/Eto'o.

I'll give Torres that he is persistent. but nothing else.

Mike Ashley + Alladyce are too blame for our misfourtunes.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

My god, Newcastle are in real trouble.

Thier fans need to stop thinking of sexy football, because they can't even play football at the moment.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

25 goals shows more qualities than just persistency. 

This game should really be over, I'd like another goal.

Torres got an assist today as well, another quality he posseses, setting up goals. 

And how many goals he scores next season is impossible to judge, his past form would usggest he'd never get 20 goals in a season for us, and he already has.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I think the game is over, tbh. Newcastle are not going to get 1, let alone 3.

I have just looked at the league table and although 3rd and 4th are both the same in terms of Champions League qualifying rounds, we actually have a chance of catching Chelsea. I think it will be around 2 or 3 points between us after we win today.

If we can keep on winning, maybe we can improve on 4th, not to mention the financial difference between the two places, which although not much, is something


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Alonso and Skrtel have been quality yet again, Lucas has done well too. Gerrard and Torres brilliant as ever, rest of the team, pretty adequate. 

Newcastle are very close to the relegation zone now, Reading are winning.


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

Damn thought united would of won but there you go maybe next season but still we have a chance of winning the champions league but well done to pompy it's not hard to get it past rio when he's in goal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

kertonl said:


> Damn thought united would of won but there you go maybe next season but still *we have a chance of winning the champions league* but well done to pompy it's not hard to get it past rio when he's in goal.


Yeah, and that thing they call the league.


I'm suprisingly calm now, after earlier. FA Cup doesn't mean as much to me as the league, obviously. I'm glad this defeat came in the Cup as opposed to the league, because I reckon now we'll go on an undefeated streak for a good few games, so to have it happen in the FA Cup is better than to have it happen in the league where we'd lose ground.


If that makes sense.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Totally agree, I was annoyed, but over it quickly. I don't enjoy us having games like that, and now we really can't afford another performance like that again this season, no more room for error. It's as simply as that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Birmingham best beat Newcastle at home next weekend. That will put Newcastle in even deeper relegation peril. Even so, chances that they'll actually go down are still very slim.



> Haha at anyone commending Diarra who should've been booked in the second minute as a presedence for obstructions.


I actually missed the first 10 minutes of the match. Nevertheless, it doesn't take away from what was quite a performance. He's been nothing but immense ever since joining Pompey. It seems as though Domenech was right to drop Makelele for him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres and Gerrard are quality together.

I guess it was a GREAT DRAW after all :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LMAO @ GREAT DRAW

:lmao

MUF is worse than Bradders with his predictions.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He;s being serious though.

Also :side: @ my prediction Torres would either score 0 or 3.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect young Thomas is as bothered about that defeat as me and Alex are.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why you aren't bothered is beyond me.

What happened to DA TREBLE !~!?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Barnsley have done bloody well, can't help but feel Chelsea will get a goal in the second half, but they really don't deserve anything if they play like that for the next 45.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

ODEJAYI!

BARNSLEY ARE GOING TO WEMBLERLAY!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FUCKING ODEJAYI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

OH MY DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> Why you aren't bothered is beyond me.
> 
> What happened to DA TREBLE !~!?


What happened to YOUR YEAR !~!~!~!~!!!!!!!!!!

Come on Barnsley, would be awesome if Chelsea got knocked out.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This is too funny.

One of the most sensational days in FA Cup history.

One of the best FA Cup's ever already anyway. If Barnsley win, that means someone other than a top club is going to win it. 

Hell, Cardiff could.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It would be fantastic for Chelsea to go out, I'd love a non-Premiership team to win it.

Edit - Real backs-to-the-wall stuff this, Barnsley are defending brilliantly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

*YES!*

My embarrasment has turned into delight! SUPER BARNSLEY


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Into Injury Time.......


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:lmao at us losing to Barnsely.
Well deserved and it proves the magic of the cup is a live.
I could be bitter but fuck it,they deserved it and well done Barnsely,they've beat 2 of the top four


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

FUCK YES!!!


That's brilliant, I feel so much better knowing Chelsea won't win it. Barnsley you fucking legends. Its a worse defeat for Chelsea than our defeat was, everyone expected them to destroy Barnsley.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm an Owl through and through, and this is somewhat similar to a Scouser saying he wants a Manc club to win something, but I fucking hope they win it all now.

Go on the Barnsley.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

haha @ Chelsea.

West Brom best not fucking win this cup.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Guess Pompey are the new favourites..
Fair play I;d love Barnsley to win it now though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> What happened to YOUR YEAR !~!~!~!~!!!!!!!!!!


It never came, but we didn't pretend not to care about it. 

Well done Barnsley, but I think Pompey will win the Cup.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd love it if Barnsley manage to win the entire cup.
With victories over Liverpool and Chelsea, they bloody deserve it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> What happened to YOUR YEAR !~!~!~!~!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Come on Barnsley, would be awesome if Chelsea got knocked out.


It still could be in the Champions League if we beat Inter and get a GREAT DRAW.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Absolutely thrilled at the Barnsley result. Fucking morons running onto the pitch before the match was over.

Does little to console the loss to Pompey. How we didn't win that game is beyond me.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> It never came, but we didn't pretend not to care about it.
> 
> Well done Barnsley, but I think Pompey will win the Cup.


I'm not pretending to not care.

When you're in a brilliant position in the league, coupled with the CL, you soon prioritise and realise that yes, it would be nice to win the cup, but those extra games could have made a big difference to our season. 

I'm gutted we're out, understandably, but I won't lose sleep over it, there's still so much for us to play for.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Enigma said:


> I'm not pretending to not care.
> 
> When you're in a brilliant position in the league, coupled with the CL, you soon prioritise and realise that yes, it would be nice to win the cup, but those extra games could have made a big difference to our season.
> 
> I'm gutted we're out, understandably, but I won't lose sleep over it, there's still so much for us to play for.


Exactly how i felt when we got knocked out of the league and the fa cup. 

Big game for us tomorrow we need to get a good win to bring some confidence back into the team.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

By all means Barnsley are the team that deserve to win the FA Cup. But deserving it in football just isn't enough. They will want Cardiff to beat Middlesborough and for Bristol to beat West Brom on Sunday. Both these results are highly unlikely. But they have beaten Liverpool and Chelsea. Who is to say they can't beat Portsmouth or Middlesborough in the semi-finals? Barnsley have the momentum, and the effort, but do they have the stamina and the class to get through the semi-finals and somehow get to the final?

My bet would be Portsmouth, but this is football and, as was shown today, anything can and will happen in football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saw it on a little screen in a pub, couldn't believe it tbh, couldn't stop laughing. WEST BROM 4 THA CUP PLZ.



KME said:


> It never came, but we didn't pretend not to care about it.





Enigma said:


> I'm not pretending to not care.
> 
> When you're in a brilliant position in the league, coupled with the CL, you soon prioritise and realise that yes, it would be nice to win the cup, but those extra games could have made a big difference to our season.
> 
> I'm gutted we're out, understandably, but I won't lose sleep over it, there's still so much for us to play for.



What he said, no one is pretending, maybe one day you'll be going for the treble and will see it from our point of view.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> maybe one day you'll be going for the treble and will see it from our point of view.


HAHA, good one.


----------



## Colesey (Jul 4, 2007)

Yestarday was a good day in sport, Wales Won, England Lost, UTD Lost, Chelseae Lost ow lets see if Cardiff can still hang in there if not fuck it we still won the six nations!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I want Cardiff and Bristol to win.

And a draw of:

Cardiff vs Pompey
Bristol vs Barnsley


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's with the West Brom hate ffs. I'm hoping it doesn't end up being an all Premiership final. After yesterday, Portsmouth's name is on the Cup though, I believe. If West Brom don't go through, I'd hope that Bansley get to the final, but I expect they'll end up losing to one of the non Premiership sides.

Easily the best FA Cup in many years, the magic is finally back.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I want Cardiff and Bristol to win.


It's not the Welsh FA Cup :side:

This would be the ideal realistic semis draw:

West Brom v Barnsley
Pompey v Boro


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's basically what I want to happen, unless boring Boro can get taken out today, which would be great.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

Being a Chelsea fan i am not best pleased about us losing yesterday. Barnsley were on top form and i don't think anyone expected them to be that fired up. Out of all the cups i really wanted Chelsea to win the FA Cup i don't know why but i just feel the FA Cup has so much meaning about it. Now we have no Man U and no Chelsea, i know people will say it gives the smaller teams a chance to win things but this doesn't do, in my opinion, anything for the FA Cup. I can now see Pompey winning the Cup, which i wouldn't mind seeing as i like Harry.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model, are you stupid? Saying Portsmouth name is on the cup is an absurd statment to make. They are the best team, but are not nailed on winners. Any 5 of the teams still left at this point in time could still beat them, especially at Wembley and in an occasions such as that. If United or Chelsea were in, you could say nailed on as those two are way ahead of all the teams left in terms of finance and everything else.

However, the cup at the moment is wide up. To me, there is no 'favorite'. Barnsley honestly have a great chance, as do Portsmouth, as do the other two teams that go through. Whoever goes through has more than a chance of winning the tournament, especially if they can maybe keep away from Portsmouth in the Semi's.

Very exciting tournament. Whoever said the cup's magic was gone needs serious medical help. Fuck the League Cup, this is real football, unlike the 'Copa Del Shit'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At about 60 minutes into the game Yesterday I said their name was on the cup, they've had so much luck and a mixture of good play, if they don't win it I'll be stunned. Of course anyone can win it, and it's only an expression obviously, or are you stupid?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Saw it on a little screen in a pub, couldn't believe it tbh, couldn't stop laughing. WEST BROM 4 THA CUP PLZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, then we can all be as arrogant as you. I really can't wait.



Enigma said:


> I'm not pretending to not care.
> 
> When you're in a brilliant position in the league, coupled with the CL, you soon prioritise and realise that yes, it would be nice to win the cup, but those extra games could have made a big difference to our season.
> 
> I'm *gutted we're out*, understandably, but I *won't lose sleep over it*, there's still so much for us to play for.


Clearly a difference in thoughts here then, as I would lose sleep over it. 

I'd want to win everything if I was in your position, the fact you won't be would get on my nerves. 

Those extra games would have been fine anyway, Ferguson rotates his team enough for everyone to be fresh, and players like Ronaldo don't need a break.

I find it amusing how United fans couldn't care less about going out, but Ferguson, the players and Quiroz were all distraught. I'm under the impression your thoughts aren't really the same as theirs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm upset about it, but it wasn't our day and you move on to the other great things left for us this season, I'm not sure why I'm arrogant for saying that, that wasn't my attention, what I was saying wasn't a dig at Liverpool, it was simply a point that I thought you could take without being hissy and shitty about it, clearly I was wrong. It just seems like you can't grasp what we're all saying, but as I said that's understandable. 

I hate losing any game, and the way things happened yesterday were painful to take, but I know I'll be far more upset if we get knocked out of the CL and fuck up in the league. Winning the FA Cup would have been special, it always is, but for whatever reason, like losing in the final last year, it just simply doesn't feel that bad.


The players and managers were distraught, just like us, about the way we went out, that was the main issue with the game yesterday.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The Champions league is priorty imo, followed by the league.

Im glad were out after realising the semi finals are at wembley, complete fucking joke. Id would of had to pay stupid money to watch us against a shit team aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's going to be horrible, both the semi's and the final will have empty seats, I just don't think they'll sell out.

I'm still leaning for the Premiership as the main priority, but I'm so desperate to win the CL this year, and the fact with the teams left in we've got one hell of a chance.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Apparantly North End players came out early onto the pitch and were all sat watching the United game on big screen yesterday.

United looked like they shitted on Pompey, like we did. 

Although nobody will probabaly care we won 1-2 away at Charlton yesterday, few of us on train only cost £13 each. Great day.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The only drawback of having the magic of the FA Cup back with the "lesser" sides having a chance is the simple fact that most of those teams have less fans that can afford to travel from Wembley, espically for teams like Barnsley and West Brom. 

Having a lower league team win our national cup will, i think, give it a bad rep abroad. IF Barnsley win it, it will look like a mickey mouse cup from the outside. But i dont care what people outside the British isles think to be honest.


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

Would be good to see Barnsley win the cup now they have knocked out Chelsea and Liverpool but something tells me after knocking them giant out of the fa cup they are going to loose next round to a lower team.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

West Brom deserve unmerciful hatred.

And your so much more likely to win the league than CL.

Then again you could always end up with nothing :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why do they again, for playing some of the best football in the Championship? Or am I missing something really obvious, or what?

Oh and Cardiff lead, great goal as well.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Does the FA cup winner go to the CL/Uefa cup?

I'd love it if ManU won nothing, score 11 past us will you!!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh dear. At this rate, there will be only one Premiership team in the final four. Fantastic goal by McPhail; no chance for Shwarz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The winner gets put into the UEFA cup, I believe.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Following on from what RM said, like in the case of West Ham, if the team who wins is already in Europe, the loser in the final gains entry to Europe, like Millwall vs Manchester Utd a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I really have to give credit to Barnsley, to echo Avram Grant (who is tactically inept) Barnsley outplayed us, they wanted it more and I don't think I have ever seen so many blocked shots in my life. Cudicini was shite as always and should have asserted himself more on the game, he was useless all night and he was at error for their goal. The ref blowing straight before the corner was lame though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No they deserve it as my Dad is a fan of them.


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

2-0 Cardiff they are doing well hope they win the game well they should do from this position.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Middlesborough have been shite today and they have been punished again. 2-0 to Cardiff. Fantastic header but where was there defence. Complete crap from 'Boro. Looks like empty Wembley all round.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cardiff better not throw this game away....



Ste said:


> No they deserve it as my Dad is a fan of them.


o


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Cardiff better not throw this game away....
> 
> 
> 
> o


I Doubt they will but Bohra might pull back a goal.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

If 'Boro are going to get anything out of this game they are going to have to improve drastically.

Anyway, what are predictions on West Ham vs Tottenham? I may be biased as a West Ham fan, but I dont think that Ramos will play a full strength team with the UEFA Cup game coming up. This should mean that West Ham should win today.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

The F.A Cup viewing figues could be the lowest for years, I might have to go to Wembley to watch the final if Barnsley are playing. :side:


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

3-D said:


> If 'Boro are going to get anything out of this game they are going to have to improve drastically.
> 
> Anyway, what are predictions on West Ham vs Tottenham? I may be biased as a West Ham fan, but I dont think that Ramos will play a full strength team with the UEFA Cup game coming up. This should mean that West Ham should win today.


They could but i'm thinking maybe a draw but good luck.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Tottenham

* 01 Robinson
* 28 Hutton
* 20 Dawson
* 39 Woodgate
* 02 Chimbonda
* 25 Lennon
* 04 Zokora
* 22 Huddlestone
* 15 Malbranque
* 09 Berbatov
* 10 Keane

Substitutes

* 12 Cerny,
* 06 Tainio,
* 11 Gilberto,
* 17 Boateng,
* 23 Bent

West Ham

* 01 Green
* 02 Neill
* 05 Ferdinand
* 18 Spector
* 03 McCartney
* 07 Ljungberg
* 08 Parker
* 17 Mullins
* 34 Boa Morte
* 09 Ashton
* 25 Zamora

Substitutes

* 21 Wright,
* 12 Cole,
* 14 Pantsil,
* 15 Solano,
* 16 Noble


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I predict a 2-2 draw in the Hammers/Spurs game.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

As long as West Ham play well, we should get something, we need to play like we did when we played Manchester Utd and won 2-1.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Wanted Boro to win this. Can't stand Cardiff City, the treatment visiting fans get at that place is disgusting.

FAO 3-D, Cardiff and West Brom would both sell the necessary 30,000 tickets with ease for the Final as would Barnsley.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

If you were watching the BBC broadcast, it stated that Cardiff didnt even fill their allocation today? How could they fill up Wembley when it is even further away.

Also, you'd get alot of stragglers rather than the pure fans of those teams.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Barnsley wouldn't sell 30k.

They got 18000 when they played Wednesday, and we took 7 thousand.

They'd sell 25 perhaps. I might go with a couple of Barnsley fans from work if I feel like it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

3-D said:


> If you were watching the BBC broadcast, it stated that Cardiff didnt even fill their allocation today? How could they fill up Wembley when it is even further away.
> 
> Also, you'd get alot of stragglers rather than the pure fans of those teams.


Preston didn't sell their allocation in the Semi Final against Derby yet took 30,000 to Cardiff in the Final.

Further away? Do you realise it's probabaly around 6 and a half hours from Cardiff to Boro?

West Brom have took 30,000 to Wembley recently.
Barnsley took around 20,000 I think to the Melennium against Swansea.
Cardiff would without any doubt sell 30,000.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

CRAP. 1-0 to Spurs.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

2-0 now.  Berba got em both.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

osht. We're crap.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good, can't say I care for West Ham one little bit.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ha if Boro go out it'll be good,boring team IMO.
I'd mark for a Hasselbaink goal to make it 3 tbh.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Aliadere got sent off, then so should Parry. Ah well.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Keep going Cardiff :side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Red card for West Ham. lol Boa Morte, 2 bookings.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Boro really have been pathetic, I guess they really do only show up for the big teams.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh no at Cardiff and Barnsley getting to play at Wembley before Liverpool.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Killah RKO™ said:


> If Aliadere got sent off, then so should Parry. Ah well.


Two wrongs don't make a right. :agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fucking get in!

Boro are truly useless bastards, glad they're out.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, no way would they have sold out Wembley, I might even go and watch the final if it looks like a good game.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Get in!!

Another underdog winning,not as much of a shock as I fancied them to get a drwa maybe..still hope Bristol Rovers can beat WBA but only 1 premiership team in the semi's,who woulda guessed.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Heat said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. :agree:


Why?

He raised his hand toward Mascherano with a slap, the intent was there. IMO was a red.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Intent to do what exactly?^
Really I can see your point but I don;t think it was a red.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Yea, it's not a good idea to raise your hand to anyone but there was to intent to do anything. Both players looked like fools for it and that's enough punishment. Touching someone elses face isn't red card worthy.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Fucking Johnson


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

A great win for Cardiff. The first goal might have been handball, but if 8 Boro players can't get the ball off 1 Cardiff player then they don't deserve a freekick.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Has that boldy twat scored?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, stupid twat.

They'll win it now, if they'd had drawn we'd have been able to pull clear a bit


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Pleased Boro are out, they played so awful.

Alves looks lost at the moment, so unfit it's unbelievable.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh they're still a small club.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Heat said:


> Yea, it's not a good idea to raise your hand to anyone but there was to intent to do anything. Both players looked like fools for it and that's enough punishment. Touching someone elses face isn't red card worthy.


He's aimed a slap at him. According to the rules it's a red card, which is why it the suspension stood.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Sunderland can atcually score goals at home so there's still hope of Everton dropping points.

Lol at Paul Scharner, his Wigans top scorer with 4 goals. :$


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can see Arsenal winning this 1-0 like they did last season. However, if they don't start to make their possesion pay then their is always that possibility of a goal at the other end.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

They havn't done nothing really apart from the Fabregas header & the chance after 40 seconds.

Hopefully Wigan can hold on until half time, but you just can see Arsenal scoring.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Supporting Le Arse in the title race and despise Wigan, so hope Arsenal do win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal will win it in the second half, I have no doubt about that. A draw would more than do me, but it just seems rather unlikely.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Everton win 1-0


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Killah RKO™ said:


> He's aimed a slap at him. According to the rules it's a red card, which is why it the suspension stood.


It's ridiculous how a player can be sent off for something that pathetic. They both looked like idiots for the whole incident. Some players need to toughen up. Puching anolther player, red card. "Slapping" another player after he touches you, yellow card for being a fool.

As much as I hate him he's kept Sunderland below us.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not saying I agree with being sent off for that offense, but according to the rules it's a red card.

Last season it was 0-0 until 3 minutes from time when Adebayor made it 1-0.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We're still looking down on the shites though.

And come on Arsenal get a fucking goal


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Arsenal still struggling againt Wigan,they'll probably score now after I type this but still a drasw would put United in the drivers seat.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm blaming the pitch.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Killah RKO™ said:


> I'm not saying I agree with being sent off for that offense, but according to the rules it's a red card.
> 
> Last season it was 0-0 until 3 minutes from time when Adebayor made it 1-0.


My bad then. I thought you were actually agreeing with the rules. 

In the boro game today the"incident" didn't deserve anything other than a yellow card for both players, it was the referee in the Liverpool/boro game that was totally off with his decision.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ste said:


> I'm blaming the pitch.


So will Wenger I assume:agree:
Fabreags,could have scored there.:shocked: SHarp keeping


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Arsenal don't win the title they will look back to today as the turning point.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Me and my Dad couldn't watch the last ten minutes. Really great result.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you, Arsenal, for the Premiership title.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

You have not won the title yet. 

The pitch was horrific, as usual though we do not take chances :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn just about to say Baggies are in the semi's, but it's now 2-1. :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

^How come you like WBA so much?

Don't know if I can watch this for 90 minutes with Mark fucking Bright in the gantry.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

A Pompey & West Brom final doesn't sound to bad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killah RKO™ said:


> ^How come you like WBA so much?
> 
> Don't know if I can watch this for 90 minutes with Mark fucking Bright in the gantry.


It's a mixture of them playing good football, the fact they have Jesus in midfield and for their awesome last run in the Premiership with Robson in charge.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Greening? Much prefer WBA in The Championship.

Bristol Rovers/Barnsley vs. Portsmouth, the only final I would be interested to watch.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I wanna see Barnsley vs Bristol in the Final.

Them ****s at the FA would lose so much fucking money.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Barnsley, Portsmouth, Cardiff and WBA to choose from.

Bristol Rovers have no chance in this game IMO.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Overrated said:


> You have not won the title yet.


You're right. You can hand us the trophy next week by dropping some more points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd appreciate more appearances from young Oro in this thread, if the quality of your posts continue.

Whatever happens the FA will end up losing money now none of the big four are through.

3-1, Miller again, game ovvvvver.

4-1, King Kev.

5-1, Miller, very happy for the big lad.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hat trick Miller. 

Is there a bigger mystery in football than why Bright is still allowed to commentate on TV?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's still better than Motson.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Those two together would be the dream team.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Strange, I like Bright and Motson.

Anyways, great win for West Brom really happy that they have made it to the semi-finals. Great display by Miller and Phillips up front, especially Miller getting a brilliant hat-trick. I just hope that it's Barnsley and West Brom in the final.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

now onto serious matters...

how bitter was Fergie?

How can he say refs are better in Europe, its just that English football is alot more physical and everyone knows that.

As for the game, what the hell was Rooney doing chasing a player being tracked by Anderson, leaving Baros on his own in the middle...he is a class player but sometimes he plays football like no tactics were told to him before hand. Like when he just runs after a player into the left back area, he is a good forward not a left back :no: he should position himself like a striker and he would probably score alot more goals and that "lunge" he made was awful and he was lucky not to see red.



Bradley said:


> The F.A Cup viewing figures could be the lowest for years,


not really...most neutrals would love to see a final without the "big 4" in it  when the big 4 play each other the games are tight and low scoring, so i would love to see a Porstmouth/West Brom over a Utd/Chelsea final  i mean who wants to watch a replay of last years final?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fantastic that Arsenal dropped points again, this weekend could have turned out so much worse, and for that I'm glad.

We'll destroy Derby next week, and we'll be top soon enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie was over the top and he'll be punished for it, but I totally support his argument.


If we don't score at least 4 against Derby next week, I'll choke a bitch.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Derby is a good team to increase our goal difference against, don't see why we can't. Might come in handy at the end of the season, but ours is better than Arsenal's at the moment anyway.

Speaking of which, Derby's goal difference is -44, ours is +43 

Chelsea's 25 is pretty suprising.

Edit - OMG if I'm right, can one of the teams in the FA Cup end up in Europe?!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Anderson is going to score this season, I guess Saturday would be a likely game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anderson is saving it for the Champions League Final.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

So just say Barnsley win the FA cup, are they in the UEFA cup next year?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^Yeah they get automatic qualification to the first round.



Enigma said:


> Derby is a good team to increase our goal difference against, don't see why we can't. Might come in handy at the end of the season, but ours is better than Arsenal's at the moment anyway.
> 
> Speaking of which, Derby's goal difference is -44, ours is +43
> 
> ...


Calling it now. Milwall to make it to the group stage of Uefa cup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Anderson is saving it for the Champions League Final.


He'll have to do it coming off the bench, seeing as Fergie has already said Scholes will start. :no:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd say it's nearly a cert that he will go with 5 in midfield if we get there.

Unless we are against Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think I'd have a heart attack if Anderson got a last minute winner in the CL final, hell any match and I'd be dancing through the streets.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nothing would be more perfect to me than a 90th minute Anderson winner against Barca in the final.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd prefer it to happen against Liverpool.


I'm going to be a wreck when he scores his first Utd goal, I'll be drinking all night in celebration. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I could not sit through a United/Liverpool Champions League Final. It would kill me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Manucho scored on his debut for that random greek team:

http://www.sport.gr/default.asp?pid=69&vid=5324


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He's better than Torres.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good good, I've got to say, I'm pretty excited to see how things go with him next season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> He's better than Torres.


Sadly, nobody is better in the world than Torres


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Sadly, nobody is better in the world than Torres


Depends what your definition of "the world" is.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

As in everyone in the world currently playing football. 

:hb


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

OK, cool for him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

:side: 

West Brom best win the FA Cup, Gera to score the winner in the final. 

And for those wondering, Gera is second best in the world, only just after Torres :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I can just say...this fucking sucks.

Arsenal are basically pissing the title away. I wonder where they'd be with a healthier club.

Just...:no:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KME said:


> Sadly, nobody is better in the world than Torres


Paddy Kenny?

And yes Arsenal are pissing the title away,sad really,but then again not so much.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I remember last season when Paddy Kenny rocked up to a match with stitches on his forehead and part of his eyebrow missing. He had been in a bar fight during the week. Great stuff.



> Arsenal are basically pissing the title away.


It always had a sense of inevitability to me. We're simply not as good as Man Utd.

Although all is not lost. We just need to go to Old Trafford and get the three points, and we're back in with a shout :side:

Really that match just make United even heavier favourites.

Both teams have to play at Stamford Bridge too. Those results too could play a big part. I'm thinking Chelsea's long home undefeated streak may come to an end in one of those matches. I just really hope Arsenal don't lose it, as then Chelsea could well take 2nd place and the automatic CL qualifying spot from us, which would really suck after such a great season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The season is a looooooong way from being over, there's still plenty of twists and turns ahead surely.

The run in:

*Arsenal*

Arsenal v Middlesbrough
Chelsea v Arsenal
Bolton v Arsenal
Arsenal v Liverpool
Man Utd v Arsenal
Arsenal v Reading
Derby v Arsenal
Arsenal v Everton
Sunderland v Arsenal

Can't see them losing any more points apart from Chelsea, Liverpool and United. I can see Chelsea getting a win or draw at Stamford Bridge, not too keen on Liverpool winning at the Emirates, draw perhaps, but I'll put that one down as a home win. We'll beat them or draw at OT.

*United*

Derby v Man Utd
Man Utd v Bolton
Man Utd v Liverpool
Man Utd v Aston Villa
Middlesbrough v Man Utd
Man Utd v Arsenal
Blackburn v Man Utd
Chelsea v Man Utd
Man Utd v West Ham
Wigan v Man Utd

3 home games in a row followed by Boro away, then Arsenal at home, which makes me very confident. Derby, Bolton and Villa shouldn't be a problem, though if we were to slip up in any of them I can see it being Villa. Liverpool at home should not be too much of a worry. Arsenal at home may be the decisive game, if we can win that without dropping any more points we've got the title. Beat them 4-0 already at OT this season. Chelsea away will be tough since they are unbeaten at home, West Ham are dodgy but I'm sure we'll change that and Wigan away won't be an issue if we've won it by then.

This is without mentioning Chelsea as contenders of course. They have a game in hand on us, two games in hand on Arsenal and are 6 points behind us. We'll have to beat them, or hope Liverpool/Arsenal beat them to keep them quiet. They are looking strong though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^Well at least we got a mention at the end,still think we've a massive part to play in the title race..and it's certaintly not impossible to win it,we'd probably have to beat United and Arsenal at the bridge and as good as our record is there,I couldn't see that happening.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah you are definately still in it, its an open title race and probably one of the best in years if it goes right to the wire.

Imagine if Mourinho was still there, the mind games between him, Fergie and Wenger would be awesome.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Great Cup draw. Gives Barnsley a good chance to make the final, and also gives a fair chance at it being an All-Championship Final.

As for the Title race, as mentioned, I think Chelsea could get second, but I really doubt they can win it. I suppose given the coming fixtures it is possible, but considering they still haven't settled on a first choice eleven by this stage of the season, I somewhat doubt whether they'll finish strongly enough it do it.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

wats the draw?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

West Brom v Pompey
Barnsley v Cardiff


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking lame, hopefully West Brom do over Portsmouth.

We've still got to go to Blackburn which usually is a very tricky game. I've been saying all season we'll win the title, I still feel the only way we can lose it is by some injuries or us just fucking up really badly.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

good draw, both games are well matched. Barnsley/Cardiff will hopefully be a right old scrap

Question-what happens if they draw in semis? extra time or replay?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Extra time and of course penalties.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

ahh right ic, you just know one of them games will go down to the wire, if so wont it be the first penalty shoot-out at wembly?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pompey will win their game, and they should really win the cup.

It's such a crazy competition this season, nice to see a change.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Pompey will win their game, and they should really win the cup.
> 
> *It's such a crazy competition this season, nice to see a change.*


DEF, best FA cup for years. So good to see none of the big 4 in the final 4


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It makes the Cup look like a total joke, but it's entertaining enough and the fact it'll cost the FA shit loads is rather great.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> *It makes the Cup look like a total joke*, but it's entertaining enough and the fact it'll cost the FA shit loads is rather great.


Not really since the whole idea of the cup is 'anything can happen'. The fact the same 4 teams finish in the top 4 every year makes English football look like a joke


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah this seasons FA Trophy final, I mean, FA cup, should be great.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

BreakdownV1 said:


> Yeah this seasons FA Trophy final, I mean, FA cup, should be great.



Barnsley, West Brom and Cardiff are all football clubs as well you know, it's not just about the premiership. *alot* of football _fans_ need to learn that


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Cardiff are Welsh, they don't count :side:

Actually, can anyone explain that to me? Cardiff is a Welsh city, how come they're in English competitions? Same with Swansea and I think Wrexham.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^Not a clue,but if Cardiff win it they don't get the UEFA cup spot apparently. 

Which is starnge why let them compete in it in the first place then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To anyone outside this country, the FA Cup will look laughable, I don't think that's a hard concept to understand. I've enjoyed it, but it's done nothing to make me care for it anymore, magical yeah, but doesn't make it seem all that serious.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

GREAT DRAW

:side: 

In all seriousness, one of Barnsley or Cardiff will be in the final, which is fairly awesome, after seeing the big teams in the final last year, it was shit, it's always good to have an underdog. 

Pompey will probably win their game, won't rule out West Brom though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This has been good for the cup. Many fans of clubs in the top league, and even Championship have said they don't need the burden of cup competitions.

However, this season has showed that top sides don't care as much about the title, and to me, it has been a lot more exciting.

People can't say they were more excitied last year than this, can they? 3 out of the 4 teams may get into the UEFA CUP, and the fairtytale story of Barnsley has been a great one to watch. Every game in the Quarters was great, and that is not what can be said for a lot of competitions, even Champions League sometimes.

Great stuff.

btw, Barnsley ftw.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

It's been interesting watching the big boys go out, however come the day of the FA Cup final I'm sure most people would swap that to see a United/Liverpool or Arsenal/Chelsea, hell I'd rather see United/Chelsea II than Barnsley vs. West Brom.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

mrchrisieclass said:


> Barnsley, West Brom and Cardiff are all football clubs as well you know, it's not just about the premiership. *alot* of football _fans_ need to learn that


Haha listen up buddy. For 6 years I stood, I sat, I travelled and I followed in the most appauling conditions as I'm sure all other season ticket holders will know. And of all teams, I put up with the shit for Yeovil Town football club. I wasn't there for their promotions. I was there for the relegation and the come back to the conference.

No glory. No thrills. Just scrappy football and a passionate area. I was there for the crowd and hope more than the piss poor displays every week. And yes they were piss poor. But I loved them because I was from the area. As a football fan I have watched 2 years of what was the Icis league and 4 years of the conference.

I know the difference between top teams and lower. I'd rather watch top teams. If you ask yourself what you would rather watch and you say Barnsley and Cardiff you're either lying, from either place or you don't appreciate talented football.

If it's a high scoring final it will be great. But if both teams defend the hell out of each other and finish in a 0-0 long ball fest who would give a fuck about it?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If Cardiff make the final then the other team are guaranteed a Uefa Cup place without even winning.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

BreakdownV1 said:


> Haha listen up buddy. For 6 years I stood, I sat, I travelled and I followed in the most appauling conditions as I'm sure all other season ticket holders will know. And of all teams, I put up with the shit for Yeovil Town football club. I wasn't there for their promotions. I was there for the relegation and the come back to the conference.
> 
> No glory. No thrills. Just scrappy football and a passionate area. I was there for the crowd and hope more than the piss poor displays every week. And yes they were piss poor. But I loved them because I was from the area. As a football fan I have watched 2 years of what was the Icis league and 4 years of the conference.
> 
> ...



If you follow a league 1 outfit and still prefer top league football you really got to question why you follow a team in that league.

And what do i prefer? lower league *any* day. why? cuz you get football-no stage diving, no acting, no whining to the referee at every decision, player who are not over payed and actually have to work for their wages and a game where anyone can win. I support Hereford united from league 2 and in league 2 it's good to know the game can go either way.

And Barnsley/Cardiff > any of the top 4 playing each other in the semis. maybe not in the league but in the cup i def rather see 2 teams who will actually appriciate the chance of silverware rather than 2 teams just looking to get the press off their backs by producing a trophy

[/rant on premership teams]


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

M head was done in at the weekend every paper, pundit and well everyone was going on about the huge upsets well at the end of the its 11men v 11men the only difference is the pay package at the end of the week. The big stars(Ronaldo and co.) are good but they aren't supermen no matter how much Andy Gray, Richard Key ect. try to make them out to be.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> *If you follow a league 1 outfit and still prefer top league football you really got to question why you follow a team in that league.*
> 
> And what do i prefer? lower league *any* day. why? cuz you get football-no stage diving, no acting, no whining to the referee at every decision, player who are not over payed and actually have to work for their wages and a game where anyone can win. I support Hereford united from league 2 and in league 2 it's good to know the game can go either way.
> 
> ...


Maybe for that reason...that he prefers top league football? 

You take a small minority of players who dive, act and whine and apply it to the whole of top flight football. 

Top flight players get paid more because of the inflation in money in the Premiership, its simple. It may not be fair, but its the same for any industry - music, film, other sports - the better you are, the more you get paid for your services.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Just 'cause a player is top flight and get paid more doesn't mean there better afew examples:

Boumsong - I'm sure theres alot of Championship/league1 ect. who are better.
Bramble - " " " "
Ameobi - " " " "
Theres plenty more.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, but I was referring to the clubs being better. It's not so much about being better than other clubs/players, its if you're good enough to be in the league. It's considered the best league (in terms of talent, good clubs) in England, so of course the general consensus is that the players are good enough to be there, thus they get paid more.

Like I said, it isn't fair, but thats the way it works.

Edit - I'm shite at explaining :lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Like I said, it isn't fair, but thats the way it works.


Exactly, life aint fair, get on with it.

:side:


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Like I've said, I've seen years of lower league football and I far and away prefer premiership. The only time I prefer lower league is for the atmosphere and representing your part of the country side of things. The game? The actual football? HA!

Practically every goal is from a set piece like corner or free kick, or from a keeper parried rebound shot. Because 1 in every 50 long shots will go in, from a toe punt!

I love a scrappy match with a tough battle between two sides, but a scrappy match every week is just depressing. It's always marred and bogged into the midfield. There is no flow, no tight concise passing and off the ball movement. There's just barge and move until you get to the goal.

The quality of the pitches and the skill level of the players force them to play these same old mundane tactics.

Premiership teams offer more attractive football because they are talented enough to change their brand of football at the whim of a managers decision.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

TBH, I watch Championship football every week and all I'll say is that their's a reason why we all aim to reach the Premiership.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Now you see in my view i enjoy the more 'scrappier' game of football we see week in and out in the lower leagues and why? Cuz it's football we can all relate to played by people as commen as us(just with alot more skill at football.lol).

And of course you dont get the prawn sandwich bridage in most lower league clubs, so i guess you could say it's a class thing


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The teams that try and play good attactive football, like West Brom, are few and far between the futher you go down the leagues, which is sad really.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The teams that try and play good attactive football, like West Brom, are few and far between the futher you go down the leagues, which is sad really.


What about us under Irvine?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah true, there are several teams in the Championship that try, but West Brom just came to my mind first.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

totti10 said:


> Just 'cause a player is top flight and get paid more doesn't mean there better afew examples:
> 
> Boumsong - I'm sure theres alot of Championship/league1 ect. who are better.
> Bramble - " " " "
> ...


Lol all them have played for newcastle.
WHile your point is true,in general most players playing in the premiership are better,else they wouldn;t be there.There are exceptions as you mentioned,Derby being another but not for much longer.

West Brom do play great stuff under Mowbray,I think they could beat Pompey tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Damn FA Cup, lost all my points betting on the losers, 0/4 is quite an achievement though. Oh well points mean nothing nowadays


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

GREAT DRAW.

ONO @ if West Brom beat Pompey they'll win the Cup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Man Utd's Fletcher knocked out by toilet door*
> 
> Manchester United midfielder Darren Fletcher was knocked unconscious after their victory over Olympique Lyon last week.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao That's hilarious.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aw diddums.

I bet every Utd player was pissing themselves.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

2127: "Even I'd look good against Derby. Well, maybe not, but you get my point."
D Kuyt, Liverpool, via text on 81111 

I lol'd

Four goals for the fat lad tonight.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

GTFO Stainless, I just came on here to post that :side:


ono at Chelsea, but then again it was Derby. We'll rape them on Saturday, I hope :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I found tat amusing too. 

I remember Kuyt being good against Derby earlier in the season though. 

Chelsea winning 6-1 is hilarious, just because Derby scored. They are dreadful though, the playoffs are a bit of a joke, even through Derby came up as the third best team, and they are just a woeful exception, I have no doubt another non worthy team will come up this season, and just be demolished.

Something needs to be done, it's basically 6 points against Derby, unless you are relegation threatened, they've only won one game all season, Watford were poor last season, but even they did better than this.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Derby are the new Watford, who were the new Sunderland.


Bristol or Stoke will be next years jobbers.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Stoke won't roll over. Bristol City would, they'd be screwed without their keeper.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we don't destroy them Saturday, it'll be embarrassing. 

Sadly I expect a very bland, slow 3-0 win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You'll win like 10-0, and Ronaldo will all but seal up the golden boot. 

It'll be sad to see, but it's what you get when you play Derby, goals are basically assured. 

Unless you are Sunderland or Fulham.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Or Newcastle :hb


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

or Dirk Kuyt.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Or Sheffield Wednesday


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ya, we only scored past them three times this season.

HAY NICE LOGIC.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> *You'll win like 10-0, and Ronaldo will all but seal up the golden boot.
> *
> It'll be sad to see, but it's what you get when you play Derby, goals are basically assured.
> 
> Unless you are Sunderland or Fulham.


I wish. I know what we're like. I bet Ronny doesn't even play.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Ya, we only scored past them three times this season.
> 
> HAY NICE LOGIC.


But still lost...

I feel I can get away with my logic, seeing as Alex said 'or Newcaslte', and they scored against Derby twice :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I want us to be them 1-0, would be quite funny.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fat frank with a fantastic foursome tonight.(proud of my alliteration)

Good stuff,hope he gets a burger after to celebrate.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fatty got me 64 points in fantasy league so I'm happy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What I really find amusing is that the 'match of the day', 'feature match' televised here in Australia (at 2am), is Man Utd vs Derby County, what a fucking joke. Match of the day? The selection is woeful at times. Live and active will be on, but still.

Saturday, 15 March 2008
Arsenal v Middlesbrough, 17:15
Derby v Man Utd, 15:00
Liverpool v Reading, 15:00
Portsmouth v Aston Villa, 15:00
Sunderland v Chelsea, 15:00
West Ham v Blackburn, 15:00



Sunday, 16 March 2008
Fulham v Everton, 13:30
Man City v Tottenham, 16:00
Wigan v Bolton, 15:00



Monday, 17 March 2008
Birmingham v Newcastle, 20:00


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Out of those matches it's easily the match of the day though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool vs Reading will be better. Revenge tbh.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

> Frank Lampard has admitted he is growing increasingly impatient at the lack of progress over his new deal at Chelsea.
> He told the London Evening Standard: "I've been approached a few times by the club saying they are going to come to me with something and they haven't.
> 
> 
> "That means they're saying they will have to wait until the summer and I don't really know what that means.


You know he'll sign it.

Liverpool & Reading will be terrible, Reading will just sit back & it'll be Liverpool all game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You are aware of our previous meetings with Reading, right Jonnothan? No? I'll help you

4-3
2-0
2-1
4-2
2-1

Yep, all dreadful games...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

It was 1-3 last time Benneh :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

typo. 

Fact remains though, we normally have pretty decent matches with them, hope we don't this weekend though, I just want 3 points, not arse how we get them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I just want to destroy the fuckers, revenge from the Royals.

I'll watch Liverpool for sure this weekend.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ben Foster to start tomorrow


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should be able to have Rio in goal tomorrow, tbh, it really shouldn't matter. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I should jjust invade the pitch and go in net, honestly.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I should jjust invade the pitch and go in net, honestly.


Like that mug in the CL final a few years ago :lmao

Predictions for Saturdays games -

Liverpool 2-0 Reading
Derby 0-5 Man U
Arsenal 2-1 Mboro
Portsmouth 1-1 Villa
West Ham 0-0 Blackburn
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea

Sundays games 

Fulham 1-1 Everton
Wigan 0-0 Bolton
Man City 1-1 Spurs


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm thinking we'll beat Derby 2 or 3-0, not expecting any more than that.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

KME said:


> You are aware of our previous meetings with Reading, right Jonnothan? No? I'll help you
> 
> 4-3
> 2-0
> ...


A little late but yeah.

I have a feeling about tomorrow, Reading aren't exactly playing well lately & they can't score a goal at the moment.

The previous games were only entertaining because you conceded goals also, not just Reading. But now you have Skrtel, there will be no problem.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Skrtel is pretty sex c

:side: 

And they've won 2 on the spin, after losing 8 . So inconsistant, but we really should be winning.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll win, Torres with at least 2 and Gerrard will score his usual token goal from outside the box.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True. Although a hat trick would be nice again. I want Babel to score one too. 3 goals until we score 100 this season in all competitions. 

I'm abit wary of the 2AM start, as the 'live and active' still isn't showing in the t.v. guide and it just has Man United vs Derby as the feature match..>_>

Although sypnosis shows 'all the best games in premier league'



Man United will win about 9-0 tbh. Ronaldo will score 6 pens and shrek hat trick.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Your usertitle is really jinxing today, Kenneh...

Lovely sig though. 

And I'm a tad wary about today, I think Torres will be marked out of the game, so I think it's likely somebody else will step up to the plate today, hopefully Ryan Babel.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I've already felt Torres wrath. :side:

We should win this at around 3-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think we're going to underperform today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I hate this overconfidence...

We'll draw 0-0.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hate your continuous under confidence. I don't believe in jinxing and shit either.

I'd love for Sunderland to take something from Chelsea today, and they have the ability to do so if they really push. I'd mark out for a Sunderland win.

I'd love Middlesborough to win/draw with Arsenal, but I'd rather Arsenal stay close in the Premier League and try and win that, so they are unfocused on CL. 

Pompey to beat Aston Villa would be great, actually should be a decent match. Won't be watching though. 

West Ham vs Blackburn - Dull - Don't care who wins really.

Man Utd should get an easy win, I'd mark for a hard days work.

Liverpool team today most likely:

Reina

Arbs - Carra - Skrtel - Aurelio

Alonso ------------Mascherano

Kuyt -----------Gerrard --------Babel
Torres

4-2-3-1

Confident, and not wary. 4-0 plz.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ GOOD TEAM.

Torres best get level with Ronaldo today :side: :smug:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I'm thinking Ronny won't even play for us today, might come off the bench late on, so Torres has a chance.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True.

I don't see any reason why we won't start Torres today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll need to, as Reading will do their usual 11 men behind the ball routine.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ronaldo will start, I don't see any reason to rest him.

Torres to equal Ronny tbh.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Anyone else off to any matches today?

I'm off to Sunderland vs Chelsea and i'm really hoping Sunderland get something out of today as i'd love to see the Mags slip below us :evil:


If Sunderland can play the way they have done this season at home, i can see a draw coming out of this.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ste's off to Anfield as usual.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> Ronaldo will start, I don't see any reason to rest him.
> 
> Torres to equal Ronny tbh.


How about the fact we've got Bolton in midweek and Liverpool next week, and of course we're going for the title and the CL? Many reasons to rest him tbh. I'd still rather he play and we get the job done, and then Fergie took him off.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Park will start on the right I think, Nani on the left and Hargreaves and Scholes in the middle.

Saha could do with a start if he's fit, but I doubt he'll do anything worthwhile. I'd rest Rooney and Ronaldo, leave them on the bench and maybe bring them on for a bit later on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> How about the fact we've got Bolton in midweek and Liverpool next week, and of course we're going for the title and the CL? Many reasons to rest him tbh. I'd still rather he play and we get the job done, and then Fergie took him off.


If they're the superteam, they can cope.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Park will start on the right I think, Nani on the left and Hargreaves and Scholes in the middle.
> 
> Saha could do with a start if he's fit, but I doubt he'll do anything worthwhile. I'd rest Rooney and Ronaldo, leave them on the bench and maybe bring them on for a bit later on.




I just don't want an embarrassing performance, the game could be killed off by halftime, if we put out a decent team at the start, I'd much prefer that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They can cope, yes, but there's still little point putting them out against a team who've lost 21 out of 29 games this season.

Without them we're perfectly capable of winning, and it gives them a much-needed rest which I'm sure will be vital given we have a long run-in.

Edit - Ben, I feel the same but I still reckon we'd get the job done without them. I'd like to destroy them, and whatever team we put out I'll be happy but at the moment I just want the 3 points


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SUPER ANDERSON WILL SCORE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Anderson is going to score this season, it'll be today.


But he won't. :sad:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How badly will you mark out if he did?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He'll be dancing in the streets.

GK: Foster

RB: O'Shea
CB: Brown
CB: Vidic
LB: Evra

RM: Park
CM: Anderson
CM: Scholes
LM: Giggs

CF: Ronaldo
CF: Rooney

Subs: Heaton, Fletcher, Carrick, Hargreaves, Saha


sex. We'll murder them, and Ben's happy :hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

New dad Xabi Alonso is back for this afternoon's clash with Reading as Rafa Benitez makes two changes from the side that triumphed in the San Siro. 
Alvaro Arbeloa replaces Sami Hyypia in the only other change. 

The Liverpool team in full is: Reina, Aurelio, Arbeloa, Skrtel, Carragher, Mascherano, Alonso, Gerrard, Babel, Kuyt, Torres: Subs: Itandje, Riise, Hyypia, Crouch, Benayoun. 


As I predicted.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reina

Arbs - Carra - Skrtel - Fab

Xabi - Masch

Kuyt ------ Babel 

Gerrard

Nando 

Perfection, that team should really do the job today.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Enigma said:


> He'll be dancing in the streets.
> 
> GK: Foster
> 
> ...


Ronaldo/Shrek will have a bad game. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

O'Shea hatrick ftw!

Rooney and Ronaldo should atleast get 5 between them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> He'll be dancing in the streets.
> 
> GK: Foster
> 
> ...


o shit, anything less than 3-0 and I'll be rather disappointed. :$

Where's Nani though? Kinda surprised to see Giggs start as I thought he wasn't fit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

NICE TIMESLOT.

I'm so tired, it's 143am already. I hate the wait.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The Anderson-son-son chant is fucking quality.

United creating plenty of chances, Ronaldo hit the post, we should be at least 2-0 up by now. 

Scousers losing :lmao


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

1-1 with Liverpool


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Dammit, i thought Sunderland would hold out a 'bit longer then they did. Liverpool were obviously going to score sooner or later. Man U should score sooner or later


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

WHAT A GOAL MASCHERANO!

GET IN!

Still need to get in front though, very open game.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Apparently just before the Chelsea goal, Sunderland had a real good penalty claim turned down... Roy Keane ain't happy


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

With every passing week I am starting to hate Matt Le Tissier even more. What a fucking douche.

Charlie is a legend though.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ste just marked his ass off.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

How... what did Matt do and you are right Emperor, Charlie is a god.... so is Jeff


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

United are looking worrying up front, poor passing and finishing.

Ben Foster makes 2 great saves in the space of a minute. Definately will push for the No. 1 at United next season surely. He can be brilliant, he's great. 

Half time and we're drawing 0-0 with Derby


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

'Parrently Derby just had a good chance, i don't think it's impossible that Derby could get a win here, i've seen more shocking things, i'd definitely mark.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We're wasting so many chances. Bring Saha on in the second half, maybe :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha won't be able to make it onto the pitch without getting hurt though.


Once again we haven't take our chances, created enough, but the finishing has been piss poor. If it wasn't for Foster, we would be losing this. I said we'd underperform, but I expected better than this. 

Hopefully Fergie sorts them out and we can get the win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

On the plus side, my stream suddenly has a load of porn on it.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Remember Newcastle, I expect this game to be the same.

We will go out all guns blazing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope so, it's that final ball and finish that is once again lacking. Really frustrating.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

TORRES!

20TH league goal of the season, 27 overall, 2-1. 

Need to keep it tight now, and hit them on the break if possible.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So, who was that person at the start of the season that said there was no way Torres would get 15-20 goals this season? 

I am really impressed with us. 7 wins in a row is amazing. A shame it did not come earlier but I would settle for a strong end of season, just to ensure confidence is not dented by us giving up on the league. Getting 3rd is not out of the question. It is very unlikely, but the way we are playing, who knows.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Just got in from Gloomfield Road. Worst game I've ever seen.

Only interesting thing to happen was Blackpool fans chanting 'Town full of Pa*ies' and 'I'd rather have a Tower than a Mosque'. Expect them to be fined.

(Literally about 5000 of them)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1613: "Torres is certainly a wonderful player, but I am extremely worried by this United performance - absolute garbage."

Nice.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We could actually lose this. If we don't win here, we don't deserve to win the title. Utterly pathetic.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Ronaldo  1-0


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

about FUCKING time Ronaldo..

We should really be up by alot by now so many wasted chances.


EDIT: Sorry for teh language im just not pacient :evil:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Fuck sake. Ronaldo scores. I really thought Deby might hold on.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fuck, I nearly had an orgasm. 


I'm so relieved, I was getting worried. 

We'll add to this I hope. If not, I don't care as long as we win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ronaldo has to cry like a little baby until he gets what he wants.

Not deserved a win, but anyway. 1-0.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fred Sears? Anyone?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Fred Sears? Anyone?


18 y/o. Wizkid. West Ham think he will go onto become a world class striker. Not a bad start either.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

English?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, he looks bloody 15.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank fuck for Roo and Ron, should have been 10, but in the end I'll take the 1-0 and the 3 points.



King Kenny said:


> Ronaldo has to cry like a little baby until he gets what he wants.
> 
> *Not deserved a win*, but anyway. 1-0.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well done Freddy Sears.

Mascherano - Made up for him, what an amazing goal

Torres - Didn't get many chances, but he took the one he got, he's world class. 

Great win to continue a good run.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Boro get something from Arsenal, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Thank fuck for Roo and Ron, should have been 10, but in the end I'll take the 1-0 and the 3 points.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I also laughed at that comment.


Wasn't our best performance at all in terms of finishing, but Derby didn't deserve much - it was a case of us being bad, not them being good. 

Top of the league!!!!!!!!! 

Chelsea looking dangerously close to us now. 

Cmon Boro tonight.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

It's a result we should get, but Boro tend to perform against the big teams, and we're playing pretty badly. If we don't win this, we don't win the title, IMO.

RVP's starting though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A three way title race is pretty fucking scary. I'm expecting nothing but an Arsenal win, quite easily actually.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I remember saying a 3-way race would be good, but now I'm shitting myself at the fact it could go to any of the three.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure why you said a 3 way title race would be good, the fact we'll be wanting two teams to fuck up, and not just one, is truly horrible. :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Aye. It's pretty unusual that we have 2 teams in it at this stage. I don't think there's ever actually been a 3-horse title race in England.

They are probably the 3 best teams in Europe ATM.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> So, who was that person at the start of the season that said there was no way Torres would get 15-20 goals this season?


I must admit, I was doubtful whether he'd make such an impact in his first season, but I don't think I was so emphatic. He's proven many wrong, and it'll be a good race between him, Ronnie, and Ade for the Prem's top scorer.

Just out of interest, does anyone know who the highest scorer per minute is in the league this season? I have a feeling it's Defoe, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Not sure why you said a 3 way title race would be good, the fact we'll be wanting two teams to fuck up, and not just one, is truly horrible. :side:


I didn't think about that aspect, I just thought it would be good for the league.

But I have proven my early-season predictions have always been shite, last season I said the league would be over by January :side: :side:

I think this season I even said that Liverpool might be contenders :hb


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

There's a game-to-goal ratio somewhere, which Ronaldo and Torres are top of, no idea about a per minute one.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember Henry had the greatest goal to minute ratio last season 

Viduka was second. It was good stuff.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

JAVIER MASCHERANO 

Anfield was buzzing today, best game against a jobber club in a long while.

Torres, Mascha and Skretel all deserve (Y)

Gerrard was fucking garbage aswell.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

1-0 ,John Terry:hb Happy with the result.
Nice to see us quietly doing the business. We've a big chance now IMO. We didn't even get a mention on the radio chanell I was listening to as title contenders,which is good.


EDIT: Ali..ALi.. Aliadiere


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That really was classic Arsenal at home this season. They'll still win I aspect though, it's the usual way they do things.

"we're not like Everton and Liverpool, we're a big club, that's the difference". - John Terry.

I LOL'd.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Big clubs have won everything, including the Champions League. Sorry Johnno, can't claim to be one of these "big clubs" 'till you start getting to the finals of that elusive CL.

And it's always fun to watch Terry cry after being beaten by a "small club" in a major semi-final.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's still not as funny as when Chelsea players say 'we want *our* title back'. :lmao :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

KOLO!

Want it to stay like this, a draw won't get Arsenal out of their slump, and we're playing them soon, and they'd keep in contact with United for the title.

And that's a really harsh red card...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Boro threw that away, stupid jobbers :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Glad we got a goal back, but 1-1 is far from good enough.

LOL @ Chelsea being bigger then Liverpool. Chelsea aren't a big club at all, a rich club, yes, but they are closer to clubs like West Ham & Tottenham.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Top of the league on goal difference  

Very very happy, Arsenal look like they're slipping away in the league now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Shit result, shit performance. No trophies this year and 3rd in the league.

Mido, what a Fat Egyptian fuck.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd have taken that at the start of the game, good day indeed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Fat Egyptian fuck.


Harsh. 

Will Clichy be out for a while with that? I didn't see where he was bleeding from. 

We could do with him not playing against us. 

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll be fine, it was just a graze tbh.

Top with a game in hand, lovely, that is of course if we take care of Bolton on Wednesday. Tevez plz.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Uh-oh. I just saw that we now have Chelsea (away), Bolton (away), Liverpool (home) & Man United (away), as well as The CL QF. We're fucked now, we needed to win that one.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Shouldn't have a problem with Bolton.*






*I said the same about Derby. :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Arsenal tend to play like scarecrows against Bolton


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Robbed again, 6 points taken from us now. We can still win it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How were you robbed? I must have missed something pretty major.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

The adebayor "offside goal"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That was so early in the game though, it doesn't hide the fact you were once again trying to walk it into the net for 90+ minutes.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> That was so early in the game though, it doesn't hide the fact you were once again trying to walk it into the net for 90+ minutes.


True. We need someone who can just smash some screamers in, we scored a couple earlier in the season but then we have resorted to walking it into the net again :no:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

What we also need is RVP & Ade to stay consistent.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Arsenal are back in the same rut they were in 2 or 3 years ago, afraid to take shots from long range, and its a sad sight. I hope Man U dont run away with it, I want an entertaining climax to the season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good win today.

Good to be back at the top. Reckon we will stay there now. Still wary of Chelsea though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea really have a good chance of snatching at the very least second, what with us and Arsenal still having to go to the bridge.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just watched Masch's goal about 10 times over, how he doesn't score more is beyond me, what a finish!

Matejovsky's wasn't half bad either.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Yess!! United back on top!




Adebayor needs to stop crying, they should have scored later in the game anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Haha fuck off John Terry Carragher's brother shagged your ma :side:

Anyway I use small club as an insult to bluenoses in my school :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Hope Sunderland stay up, judging by the highlights they deserved at least a point against Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lmao Arsenal.

Still don't like Fergie playing 4-5-1 against jobbers like Derby. We should've won by more than 1-0 against Derby, but whatever.

Top of the table :hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ronaldo's constant weeping led to the goal.

Spoilt shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shut up, seriously. Your posts are worse than Renegade's.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Can dish it out, but can't take it? 

On other news, Everton vs Fulham, worth watching at all at the NICE TIMESLOT at 1230am?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But every single post of yours in the past day or so is something along the lines of talking about Ronny crying?  

He's always been an emotional lad, always shows his heart and passion every single time he steps on the pitch, I love seeing the guy show how much he cares, plus he doesn't let it effect him, as proved yesterday, the guy keeps going and going untill he gets what he wants, maybe you misunderstood my post, you're not pissing me off saying that, you're boring me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Every single one of my 2 or 3 posts rit. 

I don't see it that way. I see it was a guy crying because things aren't going his way, and he's weak. He's as worse as Eboue, well maybe not worse but you get my drift. Never liked the guy, tbh. I don't see it as passion either, he's a baby and that's all there is to it.

Oh so sorry to bore you.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Eboue should GTFO.

The really sad thing about last night's match was that he was one of our better performers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Easily I'd say. You need RVP fit, as he's pretty much pointless when he's not firing properly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Why play 4-5-1 against Derby?

We won, im happy. Top of the league :hb


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I didn't see the point in Van Persie starting really, certainly didn't look fit enough to start, and really struggled to make an impact inside an hour against what has been, recently, a pretty good Boro defense. he'd have been better as a sub. 

After Arsenal's recent form, I think we can knock them out of the CL, we're already good in it anyway, and Arsenal seem to have obvious weaknesses at the moment, especially their play out wide, which isn't great, and their immaturity when they're fouled, they seem to all spread round the referee alot, we'll have to really get at them I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll happily take 1-0's for the rest of the season tbh.

Arsenal will be lucky if they don't finish 3rd at this rate, but I think everyone knew this might happen to them.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

van Persie didn't get out wide left enough, which was detrimental to Hleb's performance as he couldn't get any freedom, nor any possession early on. Also, when Walcott came on, Hleb should have gone right and Walcott on the left.

At least when Eduardo was playing, he did a lot of running and got out wide even if his scoring suffered a bit because of it.



> Arsenal will be lucky if they don't finish 3rd at this rate, but I think everyone knew this might happen to them.


Based on the strength of our early season form, I thought we mightn't win the league, but I didn't think we'd be overtaken by Chelsea. I thought they'd struggle during January with the ACN, but they haven't really and have come about business very well. I think 3rd is we're we'll likely finish right now. We won't beat Chelsea away, and I only hope we regain our form in time for Liverpool in the CL.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It doesn't help that Kanu 2 isn't having the best of luck scoring, certainly in the league, at the moment. You need him firing right now as well.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't see anything past Everton winning by one goal, probabaly 0-1. Although that record of losing all their games away at Fulham doesn't look to good.

Was going to go to the COMS to watch the Spurs game today but latest away games with North End are bleeding a jobless me dry.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Johnson off with a groin injury, come on Fulham.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

With him off they've bought on a RB and put Neville in CM, where he is very, very poor. 

Fulham have been ok, but don't look like scoring really.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Moyes had no striker on the bench..was Anichebe injured or something?

Arsenal's lack of form has been astonishing of late,they're kinda throwing it all away. They'll probably finish third now it seems. I think our chances of winning the league will depend on our game with United a lot. We'll need a win to have a chance I think.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Neville is fucking shit wherever he gets played.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Neville was playing very well this game until he got moved to midfield, where he still put in a very good ball. I still see him as a very useful member of the Everton team.

Whatever happened to James Vaughan?

I've hardly heard a thing about him all season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Knee problems.

He is fucking good when he gets going aswell.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

McBride scores, Everton fans must be sick of the sight of Craven Cottage.

Vaughan first injured his knee at Deepdale in a pre season friendly BTW.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So Everton are going to do their typical routine against Fulham, they're lucky we're taking 3 points from Liverpool next week.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

MC BRIDE! 1-0

Get in Fulham :smug:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So Everton are going to do their typical routine against Fulham, they're lucky we're taking 3 points from Liverpool next week.


I hope so fucking much we fuck up your season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Even if you do get something from us, it won't fuck up our season.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Everton lose 



> Even if you do get something from us, it won't fuck up our season.


I would be so 03


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was pleasing. 

I'm not really expecting to win or even get a result at OT, but I really hope we do just to wipe the smug look off so many Mancs faces. Not counting chickens though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope we make them all cry themselves to sleep.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The only way you could do that is if you broke the legs of every member of our squad.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

This amused me.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That was very entertaining.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's funny, because it's true. Although it is rather rude. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Another new song got going yesterday.

Viva Ronaldo
Viva Ronaldo
Running Down The Wing
Hear United Sing
Viva Ronaldo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFPU2CooBfs

Our end was bouncing yesterday, and our "songbook" is brilliant.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, old but still...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought I heard a new Ronny song. Glad to hear the Anderson song getting as much use as it derserves as well.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I thought I heard a new Ronny song. Glad to hear the Anderson song getting as much use as it derserves as well.


The Anderson song went for 20 minutes straight in the 1st half, the atmospheres always better in close games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That Ronaldo song has nothing on our Torres song.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Swear to god I was in those exact same seats when we destroyed Derby 1-4  Makes us better than United, right?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United's singing yesterday was dreadful. They can't even sing that Anderson song in tune. We sign one like it about Agger, and do it far more fluently. 

Could barely make out the Ronaldo one. 

Derby fans on the other hand, were super :side: Their DERBY DERBY DERBY DERBY is unmatched by all.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Derby fans on the other hand, were super Their DERBY DERBY DERBY DERBY is unmatched by all.


"SHE FELL OOOVA" at Ronaldo was my personal fave :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United fans are reknown for their clear singing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lmao at the fact you're resorting to insulting our singing, now that is really pathetic.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The only chant/song that has properly impressed me this season is the Benzema one in Lyon. Pretty epic.

It's better to sing out of tune than in a scouse accent anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

All of my favoruite chants apart from Liverpool one's are all hate one's at Man Utd, or Michael Shields :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> lmao at the fact you're resorting to insulting our singing, now that is really pathetic.


MUF pointed out signing, I pointed out it was shit. Should I be complimenting it instead?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Few songs about our ex international striker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngOU4qve5ss&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25COMWMIlqE


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> MUF pointed out signing, I pointed out it was shit. Should I be complimenting it instead?


Were u there? no.

It was clear, and at least we have an understandable accent.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> It was clear, and at least we have an understandable accent.


lol :lmaog


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yes, I was there. 

No it wasn't, and no you don't. 

Seriously, you can hear the tune on the tv, but the words? Nooo.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its not easy to sing in tune with 3000 others when you've been drinking since 9am, tbf.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Seriously, you can hear the tune on the tv, but the words? Nooo.


That's how I feel about Jamie Carragher post match interviews.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I never understand why people drink before a match, seems fucking stupid to me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I never understand why people drink before a match, seems fucking stupid to me.


Because its in the away fans rulebook.

1. Wear black
2. Drink before match
3. Stand and sing


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ste said:


> I never understand why people drink before a match, seems fucking stupid to me.


Drinking at away games seems to make the day better, especially when you're sat on a train all day.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Because its in the away fans rulebook.
> 
> 1. Wear black
> 2. Drink before match
> 3. Stand and sing


More rules plz


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Because its in the away fans rulebook.
> 
> 1. Wear black
> 2. Drink before match
> ...


Pretty much sums up my Saturday.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> More rules plz


4. Dont go on the club couch
5. Travel by train


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> 4. Dont go on the club couch
> 5. Travel by train


More :side:, and also, did you go to the FA Cup final at Wembley?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Get in Spurs.

And yes i did, sadly.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 4. Dont go on the club couch
> 5. Travel by train


Agreed with number four, but never go on the train since it leaves you stranded in the place where the match is.

Arrange a coach and stop off in a smaller village before you get there. No police presence and you can take over a boozer.

We stop in Accrington before Burnley, and we nailed Hinckley before Coventry on Saturday.

Much more fun.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Get in Spurs.
> 
> And yes i did, sadly.


Did you see a guy in a yellow Liverpool shirt hanging out of a black Yaris shouting "waaaaaaaaaaaaay" at Utd fans outside Canons Park tube?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Did you see a guy in a yellow Liverpool shirt hanging out of a black Yaris shouting "waaaaaaaaaaaaay" at Utd fans outside Canons Park tube?


Didnt go near the tube, went on a mini-bus. So no.

And Stainless, its free on the train tho


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Didnt go near the tube, went on a mini-bus. So no.


Oh seen, Robbie Keane!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Agreed with number four, but never go on the train since it leaves you stranded in the place where the match is.
> 
> Arrange a coach and stop off in a smaller village before you get there. No police presence and you can take over a boozer.
> 
> ...


We got train to Wednesday, ran out of money and theirfore couldn't afford the metrolink and had to walk from Hilsborough back to the station. :no:

I prefer the train TBH as you can walk around and have alot of banter with other football fans. Remember once being at Picidilly and a group of Everton fans through a giant Diary Milk bar at my mates head.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ouch, not a short walk that one.

United are alot nearer to the train station, but the pubs round Shoreham Street are wank.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Didnt go near the tube, went on a mini-bus. So no.
> 
> And Stainless, its free on the train tho


I wouldn't call a tenner there and back that bad, hours wages for a solid day out with 50 lads = good times.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Because its in the away fans rulebook.
> 
> 1. Wear black
> 2. Drink before match
> 3. Stand and sing


1) I don't understand why people don't show their team colours. Stupid.
2) Makes no sense to get pissed as then you won't remember the match
3) Doesn't apply to many of your fans :side: :smug:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

KEANO! Great Strike, good game IMO, fast paced. I hope we can defend the lead now :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> 1) I don't understand why people don't show their team colours. Stupid.
> 2) Makes no sense to get pissed as then you won't remember the match
> 3) Doesn't apply to many of your fans :side: :smug:


What a dick, i cant even be arsed telling you how stupid you are.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Because you aren't clever enough to work out how to find an explanation for your views. LAWLS

And City are so shite. Need a revamp.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Out of all the games that have taken place in the Prem this weekend this game is probabaly the least significant one.



Ste said:


> 1) I don't understand why people don't show their team colours. Stupid.
> 2) Makes no sense to get pissed as then you won't remember the match
> 3) Doesn't apply to many of your fans :side: :smug:


You don't really want to be walking around the oppositions town with your colours on. Mainly as some pubs permit home fans only and well it's just asking for trouble.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

When I went to OT most of us just wore jackets over our shirts, and there was a pub there that accomedated away fans, can't remember it's name. Stamford Bridge was the same.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

KME said:


> When I went to OT most of us just wore jackets over our shirts, and there was a pub there that accomedated away fans, can't remember it's name. Stamford Bridge was the same.


You've clearly never been to shitholes like Burnley, Hull and Doncaster ect. London and Manchester is a little different.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Because you aren't clever enough to work out how to find an explanation for your views. LAWLS


Fine.

1. Cant get in sum pubs with colours, u look like a kid and if ur making the night of it, clubs are a no-go.
2. Since when does booze remove ur memory, ita about controlled drinking. And u enjoy the day more, especially if uve lost.
3. No United fan sits at away games, and we all sing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You're using a hell of a lot of text talk today :side:

RKO: Nah, haven't had to go anywhere like that, don't plan on doing so in the near future :side: 

And remembered the pub name in Manchester. Lass-O-Gowrie, they let us in. The Trafford on the other hand weren't so welcoming :snarl:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

^Wouldn't have it any other way.  We once had Southampton, Plymouth and Brighton all away in a week and drew them all 0-0. All over 5 hour drives to.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Fine.
> 
> 1. Cant get in sum pubs with colours, u look like a kid and if ur making the night of it, clubs are a no-go.
> *2. Since when does booze remove ur memory, ita about controlled drinking. And u enjoy the day more, especially if uve lost.*
> 3. No United fan sits at away games, and we all sing.


Out of our 20 away games this season we've lost 12, so I can vouge for that.

:no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Fine.
> 
> 1. Cant get in sum pubs with colours, u look like a kid and if ur making the night of it, clubs are a no-go.
> 2. Since when does booze remove ur memory, ita about controlled drinking. And u enjoy the day more, especially if uve lost.
> 3. No United fan sits at away games, and we all sing.


1. I managed to walk round Chelsea in a Liverpool top and trackies, and we're apparently their most hated team. I also managed to survive in Lower Gwldys in a Liverpool shirt, which is probably the hardest stand in the Premiership
2. I don't enjoy games at all when we lose 
3. You could have fooled me at Anfield.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I have also walked in West with a Liverpool coat and hat on, London people dont care unless you go into one of the pubs or really near the ground.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> I also managed to survive in Lower Gwldys in a Liverpool shirt, which is probably the hardest stand in the Premiership


Dont start that shite again.

That post proves why it isnt.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Hardest Ground in Prem : Really don't know? Maybe West Ham
Outside Prem : Cardiff, Swansea (Old Vetch) or Wolves.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

West Ham is pussy they got shook by like 30 Roma fans haha


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It fucking is.

I only got away with it as I know alot of the sickos, and they say am quite a nice person or something 

Also haven't you heard the chants they come out with


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> West Ham is pussy they got shook by like 30 Roma fans haha


TBF I only had Everton, Villa, West Ham, Wigan, Reading, Birmingham, Bolton, Fulham and Derby to choose from as their the only places I've been with PNE.

2-1 City, the gap between top half and bottam half will be 8 points, WOW.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Or because your a kid? If you were older, you'd ave had your head kicked in.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> TBF I only had Everton, Villa, West Ham, Wigan, Reading, Birmingham, Bolton, Fulham and Derby to choose from as their the only places I've been with PNE.


Seen, was quite funny though.

1-2 Onouha (spl?)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Or because your a kid? If you were older, you'd ave had your head kicked in.


Probably.

Oh well when I'm older i'll be able to go in the away section in Kirby.

Ask Ormo if you don't believe me, he's been in there too.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

^How old are you?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

15.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Liverpool are the form team in the Premier League , Torres is 2nd top goalscorer


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Just a quick question to any tottenham fan, or i suppose if you follow the prem and watch Spurs... does Alan Hutton get a game, How has he been and what do yous think of him... just interested to know


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Just a quick question to any tottenham fan, or i suppose if you follow the prem and watch Spurs... does Alan Hutton get a game, How has he been and what do yous think of him... just interested to know


Why aren't u out celebrating?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

because i am just back in, been at the pub since around 11 and thats me just bak... going out later though  So answer the question please


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Just a quick question to any tottenham fan, or i suppose if you follow the prem and watch Spurs... does Alan Hutton get a game, How has he been and what do yous think of him... just interested to know


Hes decent I think, hes athletic and can go up the wing and dink balls into and around the box, I havnt seen enough of him yet though, but I dont think Ramos will have him around next year, at least not first team.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^^ Honestly.. What makes you think that


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Why aren't u out celebrating?


y rnt u usin prpr englsh 2day?

:side: 

And Hutton has been good defensively, not seen many of his infamous forward runs though.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> ^^^^ Honestly.. What makes you think that


Because Ramos has said he is doing a complete overhaul of the team next season and I dont think Hutton will be up to his first team calibre, I could be wrong but I just see him being a back-up defender.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is Ramos going to get rid of Lennon? As honestly if they don't overprice him, he'd be an alright buy for us on the cheap, but he'll as usual have a stupidly high price tag.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^^ Yeah... Tottenham will ask for over 10m easily and if they are going to not play Hutton, he will want to leave, Will Man Utd renew their interest in him


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I doubt he will get rid of Lennon unless Lennon isnt going to be first team and wants out, I cant see him being sold. Ramos is eyeing David Villa and thats all ive heard of so far, and honestly I dont think we need another striker. A 3 man attack would be awesome though, Unless Keane is bumped to the bench, but I dont think that will happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect Darren 'SAME PRICE AS HENRY' Bent will be sold.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah I do too, even though the fool said he wants to stay at the club, when the fans dont really give a shit about him, I dont think they do anyway :side: We wouldnt miss him anyway. Send him off to Middlesbrough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ramos didn't have all that persistance in buying Hutton after Rangers had already said no, just to go and sell him. 

I expect he'll buy a new midfielder, so he can put them in the center with Jenas, possibly Tiago. 

Players like Hutton are safe, he's only played like 6 games.

And for small money, I'd gladly have Bent, he is a good player, but Tottenham already had 2 quality strikers and Defoe who isn't exactly poor, he was no use to them.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

No... Darren Bent has been dissapointing, if yous drop Keane to the bench, you dont deserve to win anything... did he get took of today and then Man City went onto win.... and Role Model, would you fancy having Hutton at United... i think he would suit that style of play and a lot of foward runs would be made... a replacement for Neville, I wonder!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hutton won't be leaving, suggesting he will is preposterous. 

What has he done to suggest he'll be sold?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather have Lahm.

And Hutton isn't going anywhere, bizarre anyone would think otherwise.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Im guessing you think I meant he will be sold, I said that Ramos will probably splash out on some more defenders in the summer and maybe Hutton will lose his place as we showed how bad our defence is today, and no Im not blaming it entirely on Hutton. If King would stay fucking fit would be ok.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Phillip Lahm's progress has basically stopped after Bayern stopped playing him, he needs picking up, I'd like us to get him really, Finnan is getting near the end of his career, and Arbeloa will eventually move to that right side, so Lahm would be useful for the left. 

Schweinsteiger is another who could do with leaving Bayern, he was abysmal for them the other night.

And Hutton will make the RB his own, he's certinly good enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hoping the Hargreaves connection will swing it for us.


----------



## mcgrath (May 12, 2006)

Well Ramos will do well next year spurs need a Midfielder that can open doors, Bent is ok just not had many chances, he never asked the club to shell out all that money. 

Man Utd will win the league after this weekends games, Chelsea vs Arsenla next week is huge, I hope Arsenal beat Chelsea to be honest, as Chelsea would then be out of it IMO.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd gladly have Lahm.

Schweinsteiger is just shit though.


----------



## gunnerscore (Mar 16, 2008)

Great results for fulham today come on liverpool please beat man utd


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There's a chance I could have a ticket to Man Utd next Sunday, won't find out till next Sunday though.

I'll probably end up getting myself kicked out if i went though :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Another Liverpool fan .

Wheres Ledley King btw? I swear he came back and now he's disappeared again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He can only play once a month or something stupid like that.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Ledly has a problem staying fit.


----------



## gunnerscore (Mar 16, 2008)

i heard that ramos does not like playing people for around 2 months after coming back from injury to get they fitness up or something


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nani confirms Hammers deal


:side:


----------



## gunnerscore (Mar 16, 2008)

nicely done enigma making us think it is nani at united


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Enigma you jobber.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

You absolute rascal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Newcastle 1-0 down to Brum. 

Going down...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I keep thinking they won't go down, but honestly I see no reason why they can't, they're simply shit right now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They're the only club down there that hasn't won in ages (not counting Derby, they're gone). Reading, Brimingham, Wigan, Fulham, Bolton, Boro and Sunderland are at least winning, Newcaslte are without a win in 12, and don't really look like getting one tonight.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok time to predict who will go down and the end of season. I say:
*
18: Newcastle
19: Bolton
20: Derby*

I dont see how Newcastle will stay up as they're awful atm. Bolton arnt too good either and I think Fulham will start getting results after that win over Everton and stay up.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah I can see that happening tbh, maybe throw in Fulham for Newcastle if they dont build on their win yday, also Newcastle need to sort their team out :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FINALLY MICHAEL OWEN! FINALLY!

1-1. 

C'MON THE GEORDIES :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking come on Newcastle. 1-1


----------



## gunnerscore (Mar 16, 2008)

no fulham will escape i think castle down with birmingham bolton might survive i think


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

fuck sake.

Come on brum.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I wanna go Newcastle next season, fuck Birmingham.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Martins appears to be in tears at going off...

I could still see Birmingham nicking this if Newcaslte don't make the most of their possesion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Knowing Newcastle's luck, Birmingham will nick it.

Finishes 1-1, not sure who that helps really.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCXHbCYvzjI&feature=related

Great song


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCXHbCYvzjI&feature=related
> 
> Great song


Our versions better tbf.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I was just thinking not alot of people dislike Newcastle, possibly only Boro and Sunderland for obvious reasons dont like them but most people want to see a little bit of success around tyneside  including myself


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I dislike Newcastle.

Mostly because their fans consider them to be a big club and the way they were branded as "everyones second club" a while back.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Our versions better tbf.


I thought that was Man U. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13Avj2zmEUo 

LOL.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I also dislike Newcastle.
Just the way the club is ran is pretty shit tbh. It'd be funny to see them go down in many ways.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sunderland fans are great. 

I loved the comment on the video about livening up the Utd fans.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> No... Darren Bent has been dissapointing, if yous drop Keane to the bench, you dont deserve to win anything... did he get took of today and then Man City went onto win.... and Role Model, would you fancy having Hutton at United... i think he would suit that style of play and a lot of foward runs would be made... *a replacement for Neville*, I wonder!


i gurrante that Utd will sign Rafinha in the summer


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Fun thing to do here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/predictor/default.stm

Heres my prediction:









For some reason the Pompy v West Ham game isnt counted. I cant crop very well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It can still be done, tbh. I had no intention involved in it, that's just the way the predictions turned out.

And yes, I do believe in an away win against Man United.

This week's fixture will be vital imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

1. Man Utd
2. Chelsea
3. Arsenal
4. Liverpool
5. Everton
6. Aston Villa
7. Pompey
8. Blackburn
9. West Ham
10. Man City
11. Tottenham
12. Boro
13. Wigan
14. Newcastle
15. Birmingham
16. Reading
17. Sunderland
18. Bolton
19. Fulham
20. Derby

Not much to change really.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

1. Arsenal
2. Man Utd
3. Chelsea
4. Liverpool
5. Everton
6. Pompey
7. Villa
8. Blackburn
9. West Ham
10. Man City
11. Tottenham
12. Boro
13. Wigan
14. Newcastle
15. Sunderland
16. Reading
17. Birmingham
18. Bolton
19. Fulham
20. Derby


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I had us winning by 4 points.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I dislike Newcastle.
> 
> Mostly because their fans consider them to be a big club and the way they were branded as "everyones second club" a while back.


Pretty much.



> I also dislike Newcastle.
> Just the way the club is ran is pretty shit tbh. It'd be funny to see them go down in many ways.


It would indeed be great. Fulham staging a massive fightback and Newcastle getting relegated would make my season, but it's not going to happen unfortunately.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

> I dislike Newcastle.
> 
> Mostly because their fans consider them to be a big club and the way they were branded as "everyones second club" a while back.


They are a big club just there going through a tough time and shit players. I don't know if we are considered everyones second club or not and TBH couldn't give a fuck.

I think we'll stay up although it will be close.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

totti10 said:


> They are a big club just there going through a tough time and shit players. I don't know if we are considered everyones second club or not and TBH couldn't give a fuck.
> 
> I think we'll stay up although it will be close.


You are a small shitty club in a big town with deluded residents. End of.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You are a small shitty club in a big town with deluded residents. End of.


Have you actually been to Newcastle before? the town isn't that big. Its a big club not living up to it potential 'cause of the players that we signed have less talent than me and the rest are just heartless. Theres alot of people up here that are very intelligent and realistics. Everyone goes through a patch just when Man U, Arsenal, Chelsea have them they don't struggle like us.


----------



## gunnerscore (Mar 16, 2008)

COME ON BOLTON GET A WIN OVER UNTIED AGAIN


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Please if you're going to post, do so better than that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> It can still be done, tbh. I had no intention involved in it, that's just the way the predictions turned out.
> 
> And yes, I do believe in an away win against Man United.
> 
> This week's fixture will be vital imo.


1. Table lookls unrealistic :side: 

2. Don't think we'll beat United away. Draw would amaze me. 

3. How bloody old is your computer :side:


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

I got Man Utd winnig with goal difference as Arsenal 2nd and Chelsea couple points behind as 3rd.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> 1. Table lookls unrealistic :side:
> 
> 2. Don't think we'll beat United away. Draw would amaze me.
> 
> 3. How bloody old is your computer :side:


1. I agree, Liverpool aren't used to being that high :side:
2. I also agree, but disagree with the draw. I think 1-0 to United.
3. You can have that theme on XP, so its probs not that old :smug:


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I see man U winning the league by 2/3 points :no:


gits


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

My predictor puts United,Arsenal and chelsea all on 85 points:side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

ur predictor is teh suk den

Alexth, I know about the XP thing, I do it to all the school computer's and annoy my ugly science teacher :side: :smug: Still, didn't think Kenny would go for that style on his pc, I thought he might be more modern :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

My predictor also had Everton getting 4th place They won at Anfield too,2-1 in fact Lee Carlsley with 1 of the goals.
After I went back and changed results accordingly

United won the league on my predictions anyway,let's hope I suck at predicting stuff


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I had Liverpool losing all their games 5-0


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh I still believe actually. You never know with us.

Also Lol @ someone from Manchetser abusing someone else's city.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Meh I still believe actually. You never know with us.


Judging by the last twenty years or so, we all know about Liverpool in the league.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Meh I still believe actually. You never know with us.


Well i do know, because Liverpool have bottled it at 1 stage during the season every year ive been alive.


> Also Lol @ someone from Manchetser abusing someone else's city.


And fuck off, you know nothing. You live in fucking liverpool, chav capital of culture.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You weren't alive in 2002? You're a young one...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> You weren't alive in 2002? You're a young one...


I didnt realise you won the league in 2002? Or was that the mickey mouse year?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We didn't go out of the title race until about 4 games from the end, we lost 1-0 at WHL, Poyet scored. 

We proceeded to beat Blackburn 4-3 at Anfield and finished above you. 

We got past the "first stage" then, staying in the title race till the end.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We finished above you though.

And there is no such thing as chavs in Liverpool :hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> We finished above you though.
> 
> And there is no such thing as chavs in Liverpool :hb


Thats because chavs is the norm in livershite, and you dont even realise.

I'll take some pictures of the away scum this sunday, you're the chaviest lot to come to OT every season.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You are a small shitty club in a big town with deluded residents. End of.


Big club. Good players. Shit team. 

Hopefully we won't do a Leed's or even a Bradford.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's incredibly sad.

Anyway, we're scallies, not chavs. Anyway by that thinking we should be the hardest bunch of fans.

In other news I'm going Arsenal away in the CL.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

There's no chavs in Liverpool MUF, though with such brilliant names as "Livershite" I've come to expect very scarce mental capacity from you. 

And yes, Liverpool is Capital of Culture. I know it hurts that your silly stereotypes get shot down because of that fact. It also has a lower crime rate and higher employment rate than your beloved Manchester. 

Newcastle won't do a Leeds, they'll stay up.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Scallies is worse than chavs.

I dont understand why liverpool fans feel the need to wear liverpool shite from head to toe, every other set of away fans ive seen wear casual. Looks fucking stupid seeing 3000 men dressed i red an white shite etc...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What's this, a row between Man Utd Fan and Liverpool fans? That was unexpected. Really unexpected.

Got to say, I have watched extended highlights, and full matches as of late and it amazes me how well we are playing with our new formation. If we can add a new Right Winger and Right Defender, I think we will be set for next season. Can't see anyone going in the Summer. Think Crouch will though. He is a good squad player but if he brings in cash, which he would, it would be a good sale.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You really are a stupid fool.

It's showing your colours, showing that you support your team. Not that you just go to matches to drink like you do probably.

I can't believe how stupid that statement was infact :lmao

It's what seperates us from you 


And scallies are fucking great.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> I can't believe how stupid that statement was infact
> 
> It's what seperates us from you


It seperates you from every other set of fans in the country.

Although you probably like that, seeing as your the only set of fans in England that likes killing people. And along with leeds, ignore minute silences for George best and sing about munich.

So yeah, it seperates good fans from ****s.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> In other news I'm going Arsenal away in the CL.


I've got my fingers crossed for it. Away credits for Besiktas and Porto should give me a pretty good chance of getting a ticket, I'd fancy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> It seperates you from every other set of fans in the country.
> 
> Although you probably like that, seeing as your the only set of fans in England that likes killing people. And along with leeds, ignore minute silences for George best and sing about munich.
> 
> So yeah, it seperates good fans from ****s.


Like you don't sing about Hillsbrough, and about people rotting in prisons. Right saints aren't you, I'm guessing you're also in the "****" category. 

People in glasses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> It seperates you from every other set of fans in the country.
> 
> Although you probably like that, seeing as your the only set of fans in England that likes killing people. And along with leeds, ignore minute silences for George best and sing about munich.
> 
> So yeah, it seperates good fans from ****s.


Speaking of Bestie, I've been reading his biography by Joe Lovejoy (called 'Bestie'), its really eye-opening, and incredibly sad to realise not only how he left United at his peak, but how he would never be that great again. Even with his problems, he still proved himself to be the best British footballer of all time, if not the world's best. 

I wonder how different things were if he was part of United a few years earlier (he claims the 70s bad form was the reason for his drinking, a few years earlier and he might have avoided that).


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh I'm not going to deny we don't sing about it, but we're nowhere near as bad as Everton.

They sing Munich songs at every halftime, and even take banners about it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Like you don't sing about Hillsbrough, and talk about people rotting in prisons. Right saints aren't you, I'm guessing you're also in the "****" category.
> 
> People in glasses shouldn't throw stones.


We sing about sheilds, but only cos hes a murdering twat.



*Remember ALL of Anfield singing munich songs
Remember the Kop doing aeroplanes
Remember the Munich 58 banner on the Kop
Remember scousers slashing straight members and scaffers home AND away*
Remember Main Road 85 & what was at stake
Remember that we stopped them doing the "Impossible" Treble
*Remember ALL those flags mocking Munich at Heysel in '85*
*Remember 39 dead Italians and how they tried to blame everyone but themselves
Remember the bastards throwing CS Gas at our players at Anfield*
Remember that utter UTTER **** Kenney Dalglish
Remember Anfield 1992 & how you felt after Rush scored
Remember 3-3 in 1994 & how it felt like a defeat
*Remember the **** spitting on Eric as he went to lift The FA Cup*
Remember Robbie Fowler and his four (now five) finger salute every time he scores against us
*Remember that giant FC Bayern München flag at Anfield in 1999*
Remember Paul Ince (and all of Anfield) thinking he had denied us the Title
Remember loosing Five on the trot against them 2000-2002
Remember The BBC hailing the plastic treble as some sort of achievement
*Remember them breaking the silence in honour of Georgie Best*
Remember rick parry bleating on about the NY honours and Paisley & all that other shite, the fucking w*nker!
*Remember scousers complaining on 5Live that Sir Matt only got knighted because he survived the disaster*
*Remember Smiths ambulance & cups of shit at anfield*
Remember how you felt on 25 May 2005


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You tit, we had the Bayern Munich flag to support Munich, not the air thing.

And that might be the bitterest song I've ever heard in my life lmfao.

The thing that was worst than actually throwing things at Smith's ambulance was the fact the whole stadium was chanting:

JOHN ARNE RIISE OOOOH ARRRRRR 
I WANNA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
HAVE U BROKE HIS LEG

Also why is Dalgleish involved in that, because he was better than any player in your history?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Is that the "United: How to be a bitter, living in the past twat handbook"? 

For every genuine thing in there, there is unjustified crap about players like Dalglish.

Smith was applauded off the pitch at Anfield and thanked the fans for doing so, and accepted that a few fans were out of order. 

Every Munich song is matched by a "you killed your own fans" (a false claim) song.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

What's laughable is when Liverpool fans talk about other fans being bitter.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ We don't have some form of stupid handbook about you though, we just have chants 

Do they even sing about Shields, I seriously have never heard a song about him


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> You tit, we had the Bayern Munich flag to support Munich, not the air thing.
> 
> And that might be the bitterest song I've ever heard in my life lmfao.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Nice logic Ste.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was though...

People don't appreciate how great he was, the way he passed a ball and scored a goal is better than anything any United player could muster. 

And no, we don't have a handbook on why to hate United, we all know why and don't have to re assure ourselves.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Enigma said:


> :lmao
> 
> Nice logic Ste.




MUF used his favourite word to describe him.

Only reason that I could think of was that he was better than any of your players.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

What I was confused about is that you consider Kenny Dalgleish to be better than people like George Best, Bobby Charlton, or Eric Cantona.

I know its all based on opinion, but I wouldn't say that him > all United players.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> You tit, we had the Bayern Munich flag to support Munich, not the air thing.


I know, just shows how fucking sad and bitter you lot are.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I lol'd heartily at the Dalglish comment.

The fact it was spelt wrong was pretty epic too :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I know, just shows how fucking sad and bitter you lot are.


:hb

Also remember when we were cheering for Blackburn to beat us so you scum didn't win the league :hb

Also I'm pretty sure Dalgleish > Them.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MUF, you heard/know anything about this? - http://www.redcafe.net/f6/reds-stand-their-own-191827/

Was reading it earlier, pretty pathetic if true.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Also remember when we were cheering for Blackburn to beat us so you scum didn't win the league :hb


Yeap, thats even sadder.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yeap, thats even sadder.


:hb Oh well :hb

And by the sounds of it you have 4 Michael Shields to every one of our Michael Shields.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hardly Michael Shields, no one got killed.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> MUF, you heard/know anything about this? - http://www.redcafe.net/f6/reds-stand-their-own-191827/
> 
> Was reading it earlier, pretty pathetic if true.


Yeap its a fucking joke.

1 of the lads is partially sighted and he got sprayed with CS gas.

Its gonna kick-off *BIG TIME *in a few weeks, seriously.


> And by the sounds of it you have 4 Michael Shields to every one of our Michael Shields.


Oh yeah, these lads were walking across a bridge as they missed the bus or something. Dick.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Stainless said:


> I lol'd heartily at the Dalglish comment.
> 
> The fact it was spelt wrong was pretty epic too :$


I'd LOVE to hear of a United player who's better. When we were the best team in the world, a team that will never be matched, Kenny was our star man, and the best player in the world. No United player comes close. 

It was spelt wrong in the United preaching thing too.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Best was better. Cantona. Charlton. Law.

Don't get me wrong, Dalglish was a fantastic player, perhaps Liverpool's greatest of all time, but from an impartial point of view, he wasn't as good as the one's above.

It's probably more due to the fact United tended to have individuals, men that REALLY stood out, whilst Dalglish, similar to Gerrard is at the heart of something, more of the middle of the team holding everything together and pulling the strings.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't get how you can say Dalglish (I don't know how to spell it :side was better than someone like George Best who was, and still is, considered one of the all-time greats, if not the best. He's definately top 3 with Maradona and Pele.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Yeap its a fucking joke.
> 
> 1 of the lads is partially sighted and he got sprayed with CS gas.
> 
> Its gonna kick-off *BIG TIME *in a few weeks, seriously.


Didn't know that about the CS gas. :no: And the fact they got put in a cell with Roma Ultras was fucking pathetic too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Michael Shields didn't kill anyone either :hb

My Mate lives next door to the guy who did it :lmao

And those fools got told not to walk over that bridge and they did.

edit: Best gets overrated because of the fact he was such a fool during his life, and was the first real celebrity footballer. Dalgleish went around his play quieter, and was far better from all accounts I've heard, including my Dad who hates us more than Man Utd.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I'd LOVE to hear of a United player who's better. When we were the best team in the world, a team that will never be matched, Kenny was our star man, and the best player in the world. No United player comes close.


George Best, Bobby Charlton, Denis Law, Duncan Edwards, Eric the King, Ryan Giggs, Super Anderson....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste, I didn't suggest Shields did kill anyone - but in his case, someone died, and in this case, no one did. Not comparable.

o and Phil Neville > Dalgliehsehshehshh 

Someone tell me how to spell his name ffs. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Duncan Edwards ?

a) have you ever seen him play
b) he only played for 2 years or something, how can he be better than someone who was the best for like 10 years.



RYAN GIGGS ROFL.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

It's alright, Derek Dooley was better than all those jobbers anyway.

So was Hirst, and Waddle.



...:$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste:

a) Old footage, which I assume is what you've seen of Dalglish
b) No one knows what he would have achieved if it weren't for Munich, but it's generally assumed he would have gone on to be the best player in the world.


Also, ono at Steve Bennett being the ref for United/Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Giggs and Anderson were clearly in there for shits and giggles, not even fit to walk on the same ground as Kenny. :side:

Cantona has not achieved anything along the lines of Dalglish, and wasn't as good of a player. 

Edwards was becoming good, very good, never got good enough to be better than Kenny. 

The other 3 have a case as MAYBE being as good, but not better for me. 

It's clearly a bias thing, but for me, they aren't comparable to Kenny.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Duncan Edwards ?
> 
> a) have you ever seen him play
> b) he only played for 2 years or something, how can he be better than someone who was the best for like 10 years.
> ...


Bobby Charlton said edwards was the best hed ever played with, enough said.

And Giggs was fanstastic in his prime, easily the best winger in british history.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd prefer Clattenburg.

And Bobby Charlton's opinion means fuck all to me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Bobby Charlton said edwards was the best hed ever played with, enough said.
> 
> And Giggs was fanstastic in his prime, easily the best winger in british history.


And? Pele once said Michael Owen would go on to be one of the best ever, does it mean anyhing to rival fans. I'd doubt it. Not to mention Edwards played for 5 years, he may have been a fantastic talent, but he didn't go onto to take over world footall, for tragic reasons, so can't be considered that great. More of a promising talent that wasn't allowed to prosper. 

So was John Barnes, don't mean he's comparable to someone like Dalglish. 

People completely underrate what Kenny did because United had big names that have become famous for various reaons and highlighted far more than Dalglish. He was as good as them technically, and his mind for the game is better than anyone I've ever watched.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Mum says he's the best ever, and her opinion is usually correct on football.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> People completely underrate what Kenny did


And you clearly completely overrate him.


> My Mum says he's the best ever, and her opinion is usually correct on football.


Womens opinions on football are as valid as my Fake i.d


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

My Dad said George Best was the best ever player he'd ever seen, and his opinion was usually correct on football. :smug:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's a never ending circle. 

Don't think you should be talking about overrating though when you even suggested Giggs was better than someone like Dalglish.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> And you clearly completely overrate him.
> 
> Womens opinions on football are as valid as my Fake i.d


She's been to more away games than you'll probably ever go to so :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I watch a film for a couple of hours, and return to see the same shit has happened once again. Some of the comments are scarily naive and laughable I must say. The Stained one covered most of it though, so no need to rehash it.



Man Utd Fan said:


> George Best, Bobby Charlton, Denis Law, Duncan Edwards, Eric the King, Ryan Giggs, *Super Anderson*....


You're damn fucking right.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> It's a never ending circle.
> 
> Don't think you should be talking about overrating though when you even suggested Giggs was better than someone like Dalglish.


Considering ive never seen Daglish play, and that Giggs is the best player ive ever seen live, its pretty obvious im gonna think hes better.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Daddy's home children, does this mean I can stop playing mother Hen and start calling people ****s?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well Fernando Torres or Javier Mascherano are the 2 best players I've ever seen play live, so them > Pele.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've honestly never seen anyone ever say Daglish was better than Best untill tonight, I'm pretty stunned. My Dad laughed too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Your dad is a Millwall fan or something though isn't he? Or was...When he isn't supporting United... So yeah, he doesn't count. :hb

Dalglish has the joint top scorer record for Scotland with Law. He scored a goal every 1.6 games for Celtic, and in his first season for us went on to score a goal in every other game, and scored the winning goal in the European Cup Final. He went on to be the first player manager, winning the double and scoring the winner at Stamford Bridge to clinch the league The fact people are trying to laugh off the fact he's as good as these "United greats" is completely pathetic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've heard many people say he's better than Best.

Best gets overrated because he's dead. No offense, but he really does, always happens.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Maybe you don't remember before he died then, because he was always praised.

I just can't believe I'm seeing Liverpool fans once again wanking on about the past again, 'the good old years'.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh you must be joking. 

How am I meant to argue in this debate then? Talk about how much of a brilliant player Dalglish is today? Yeah, that'll work. 

The whole thing started based on a list MUF posted, we said Dalglish was better than any United player, United fans argued, yet when we point out what Kenny has done in the past, it's "wanking over the past"? 

Brilliant.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The ignorance levels here are untrue.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Best was hailed as the best ever all the way through his life, the book I'm reading now was written and published before he died, and in there there are testimonies from who I consider brilliant players saying he was the best ever.

I can quote some if you want proof? :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bets is the best ever now?

Better than Pele?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've not seen much of Pele so I can't say he's better than Pele. But he's far better than anyone Liverpool have ever had, and he's definately top 3 with Maradona and Pele. I'd say he's better than Maradona.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> The ignorance levels here are untrue.


At least you can admit it.









I don't care about this matter tbh, Best was great so was Dalglish, both are legends of the game, pretty sure that's all that needs to be said.

I'm far more bothered about current matters in football.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Best has always been known as a truely great player, right up there with Pele. The only reason he is not the best is because he did not play abroad for a big club. That is all.

It is true dead players do get praised beyond thier levals but in the case of Besty, that ain't true at all.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Best played for San Jose Earthquakes :side:


They're probably bigger than Derby or some jobber team :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wexford Youths > Derby tbh.
Wow.

Best is probably better than Daglish IMO, WOuldn't put him better than Maradonna or Pele though. 
Not a lot to choose though as they're both legends.(daglish and Best I mean).

Giggs,Cantona and the rest of the list aren't better than Daglish though.


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

United should easy beet bolton but never know what could happen.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

kertonl said:


> United should easy beet bolton but never know what could happen.


Bolton have 'relegation' written all over them at the moment, so I can only see it ending one way. Alright, Bolton did somehow beat United earlier in the season, but I'm not expecting anything close to a repeat of that, especially considering their recent form and the fact that they're now without the one man that caused United's downfall that day.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Benneh, I agree with you. End of the world, omfg!

In all seriousness, it was Best's loyalty to the game here (Even though he went to America) that fucked him up just because the press, and some fans seem to have a thing about him not playing for a foreign club.

Ryan Giggs has played his entire career at United. He will still be recognized as one of the best wingers in the world ever, at least I think so. Ronaldo will be the same also. I can't see him leaving United ever being honest. The club has been so good to him through what happened with Rooney and so on.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, at the end of the day I'm sure we can all agree that Enzo Scifo is the greatest player to ever kick a ball. Then Cruyff (the real Cruyff, not his jobber son). Then maybe Thierry Henry.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Jesus, what a heated discussion going on here for the last few pages (on my setting). I don't think I'll get involved, because it's a waste of time, and it'll lead to nowhere really. Benneh, I used that style because that's the way I like it. I prefer it like this, tbh :$. 

I still believe too, and I really can't predict who'll win the Premier League, with a few indifferent results, it's in anyone's hands really.

I'd love a Bolton win tomorrow, but sadly I can see Man United doing the same as last week and winning 1-0. 

COME ON TOTTENHAM, PUT ONE OVER CHELSEA. YEAH.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Benneh, I agree with you. End of the world, omfg!
> 
> In all seriousness, it was Best's loyalty to the game here (Even though he went to America) that fucked him up just because the press, and some fans seem to have a thing about him not playing for a foreign club.
> 
> Ryan Giggs has played his entire career at United. He will still be recognized as one of the best wingers in the world ever, at least I think so. *Ronaldo will be the same also. I can't see him leaving United ever being honest. The club has been so good to him through what happened with Rooney and so on.*


I wish I believed that. He'll leave one day, although I just can't imagine him playing for anyone else now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Have more faith. I really think he's staying put, and as long as Fergie's there, he'll most likely keep Ronaldo. 

What's the likely formation/players starting tomorrow for Utd?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm actually not sure for once, I can see Fergie resting a couple, what with Liverpool on Sunday.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ronaldo/Rooney rested with the usual rest of the team on? 

Super Anderson best start.



Foster

Brown Vidic Ferdinand Evra

Ronaldo Hargreaves Anderson Giggs

Rooney Tevez

I don't know how to actually formate the team into the postions, but that team should do the job pretty easily, tbh. I probaly got half the team in wrong positions, oh well.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I see tonights team being:

Foster

O'Shea - Brown - Vidic - Evra

Park - Fletch - Carrick - Giggs

Tevez - Saha

Good enough to beat bolton.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as the bench is stacked (Ronny, Rooney, Super etc) that will be fine.

I think we're due to thrash someone personally, have another one of those games where basically everything goes in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Shit, games starts in like 7 hours or so. Beautiful timeslot of 7am, I'm going to watch Chelsea vs Tottenham instead, it should be better. Yeah, that team should be good enough.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Annoying decision to put Utd/Bolton over Spurs/Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Utd/Bolton has more impact at the top and bottom of the table, so it makes sense.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Annoying decision to put Utd/Bolton over Spurs/Chelsea.


Since United/Bolton is a vital game at the top and bottom, plus the fact United are the biggest draw in the country, it was obviously gonna be on.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

If we win tonight we go top by a few points am I right?

But I wouldn't count Bolton off that easily tbh.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

KF4E said:


> If we win tonight we go top by a few points am I right?
> 
> But I wouldn't count Bolton off that easily tbh.


Ye you go 3 points clear if you win.

My prediction for tonight is 1-1.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Overrated said:


> Ye you go 3 points clear if you win.
> 
> My prediction for tonight is 1-1.


Im hoping for your mental state that your predicting Spurs/Chelsea there.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I reckon Nev will be on the bench tonight.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> I reckon Nev will be on the bench tonight.


Is he in the squad??

Im thinking he'll play for the reserves tomorrow and be on the bench sunday.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope he's not in the squad.

If we don't win tonight it'll be rather embarrassing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Raging. He needs to be brought into the squad soon if he's going to play at all this season.

I'm not confident about either of the games this week. Mainly because Bolton are due to beat someone and Liverpool are wwaaaaaaaaaaaaay overdue a result against us.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> and Liverpool are wwaaaaaaaaaaaaay overdue a result against us.


Theres no such thing.

The fact is we shit all over them, and we do them even when we play shit.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I look forward to Anderson playing Gerrard and co. off the pitch again anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hopeing Anderson gets the nod, he's proved against Arsenal and Liverpool already this season that he really should be playing in those big games. But he'll go with Scholes.....


----------



## The_Smack (Dec 22, 2004)

You are quite confident. I know Liverpool is weaker, but Rafa is quite good making tactic for one game he really wants to win and this could be like that. I still believe Man Utd will win but there is always a chance...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Can someone translate what Carragher just said on SSN? thanks.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I heard the tune but I couldn't make out the words.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Tottenham/Chelsea - Appealing, London Derby, Must win for Chelsea, unpreditable...
United/Bolton - 2+ goal win for United, that's that.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd like to think Spurs could take something from the game tonight, but I fear Chelsea might have too much for them. Add to that the fact that Tottenham's season ended on the day of the Carling Cup final and Chelsea's is very much still alive, and it's obvious which side will be fighting harder for the points. Could be a pretty interesting game, anyway, and I wouldn't put it past Spurs to cause a bit of an upset.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think we may have caught United at the right time really, they seem to have alot of indecision in that CM, their 2 best players in there, Scholes and Anderson, can't play together, Hargreaves is a bit in and out of the team, and so is Carrick. If they want to play 5 in midfield to get a few of those players in there, then it means either Tevez or Rooney will be out of the team, and both are dangerous. Last time we played United they had an established starting 11, it's different now. Have to wonder if it'll be Nani or Giggs too, does Fergie go with the one playing well, or the one with the experience. 

Up front and defense should be straight forward, but I'd like us to have a go at any of the 3 United goalkeepers, Foster is a bit accident prone and young, I don't think Kuszshack can play, and if VDS makes it, he'll only just be fit, bear in mind I payed no attention to what his injury was.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Form wise, Carrick and Anderson really should be our pairing in midfield, but I just know Fergie won't go for that in the big games, even though Anderson has come through two matches with Arsenal and one with Liverpool already this season with nothing but praise. 

And Kus can play in goal, he could play tonight even, but Fergie is going with Foster.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We shouldn't have much of a problem against Bolton. I just came home ready to look for a stream only to find out that its on Sky, which was a nice surprise. 

I think the logical thing to do is go 4-4-2, Tevez and Rooney up top and Nani and Ronaldo on the wings. Get the job done by half time and they can be rested for Sunday. I second Ben's comment about thrashing someone. Its more important that we get the job done tonight as opposed to resting players, because this game in hand will definately put us in the driving seat. I know its only Bolton, but still...

Can't wait for Sunday, out of all the 'big 4' matches we play, Liverpool's the one I look forward to the most, but at the same time, shit myself for the week ahead of it, it makes me so nervous. 


Glad Foster's likely to start tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's not going to be easy, but if we score early enough, we shouldn't have much trouble at all. Basically come out and blitz them.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not wearing this season's shirt which is a good omen, every time I wear this season's shirt and watch the game, we play poorly. Happened against City both times, Derby on Saturday, Pompey in the cup... :side:


Last season's shirt is good luck for me usually, and it helps that it was a quality shirt, I love that one.

I don't believe in superstitions, but its still bloody strange.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wear the new one on Sunday... 

I stopped believing in superstitions when we lost to Marseille while I was wearing the "lucky White Babel shirt" :side: I now just wear any Liverpool shirt. 

Also, for tommorow...










:hb :side:


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Can't wait for Sunday, out of all the 'big 4' matches we play, Liverpool's the one I look forward to the most, but at the same time, shit myself for the week ahead of it, it makes me so nervous.


I don't get as nervous about them as much as I used to. Mainly because I know we'll be getting beaten anyway, so I just accept it as an inevitability. I tell myself every time we might actually have a chance, and every time I'm gutted all the more for getting my hopes up.

Having said that though, we have a great chance on Sunday!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kus

Fletcher
Pique
Vidic
O'Shea

Ronny
Anderson
Hargreaves
Nani

Tevez
Saha

Rooney on the bench, not sure on the rest though. I'm hopeful that's good enough.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I like that team, good to have Rooney having a rest, should get the job done.

Ronaldo's captain apparantly 

Subs: Foster, Evra, Brown, Scholes, Rooney


No Rio still? Still that back injury. Pissed off at no Foster in the starting line up after being led to believe that he'd start.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh I'm rather nervous, whenever Fergie trys to be clever and rest people it makes me worried. But yeah I think it should be good enough....

And if it works great.

Rest of the bench is Evra, Scholes, Foster, Brown.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Grrr at no Foster or Evra.

Saha better prove himself tonight.

Rio doubtful for Sunday, ono.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This could go horribly wrong, but I'm confident at the same time.


ffs it's Bolton, and I'm shitting myself.

Enjoy the game lads.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rio being doubtful for Sunday would be awesome, if there was truth in it, he'll make it for sure. 

Never knew Hargreaves was a capbable RB, strange to see Pique back after so long, and odd not to see Foster starting. Nani playing makes me think it could well be Giggs on the left on sunday, and with Rooney rested, he is sure to play. 

I was also unaware that Ali Al Habsi was having to play in net for Bolton for the rest of the season, doesn't say much for Bolton's chances...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

1-0 Chelsea, Drogba 

Oh and dont start the convo again but Dalglish > any player that ever lived.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Why would you say that? :side:

32.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Spurs equalise!!

Woodgate again :smug:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Shit, knew I shouldn't have come in here as I was hoping to avoid the Chelsea score. 

Well thanks SKY for putting this game on, 82 minutes of predictability await.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

That boy Ronaldo.

33.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What a free kick, hate to say it, knew he'd put it in.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Spurs v Chelsea was always going to be the better game, but since it's less significant, Sky were never going to put it on over United v Bolton. Shame really, importance will probably always be a higher priority than entertainment for them, but what can you do?

Shit, it's gonna be a slaughter at OT now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh my word.

Oh my word.

He is just fucking amazing, the boy.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The movement was craaazy.

ANDERSON-SON-SON.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I got he feeling Ronaldo would put that in as well. Shame, Bolton were doing alright outside of those 2 goals.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

VIVA Ronaldo, take it all back. Seeing that freekick live was worth it...

Tottenham 1-2 Chelsea, take it back.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

2-1 to Chelsea. Grr.

Man United to win 5-0.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

2-1 Chelsea, Essien 

We best beat Utd Sunday


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Too many goals. 

All going for the wrong teams. 

Fuck teams that play in white

(no offense to teh preston!)

United will wear themselves out battering Bolton :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bolton may injure a player or two with their aggresive play. Well, their not as dirty as Reading. 

Get on msn, you jobber.

Tottenham best score another before half time.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

That Michael essien is quality when he's not trying to break legs.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not too bothered about Chelsea winning recently; I'd much rather have them winning the league than United, to be honest. So I'm happy whatever their result tonight may be.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

2026: That goal means Cristiano Ronaldo equals George Best's 32 goals in 1968 - the best ever mark by a United winger. 

Interesting. I'd rather neither of them winning the league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's already broken that record now, he has 33. Still some way to go to beating RVN's 40 something.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

There's a good chance that he'll do it, though.

I told you to get on msn jobber.

Come on Tottenham, equalize damnit.


----------



## Luke_89 (Aug 15, 2007)

He'll beat that


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think Ronaldo will get over 44, personally. 

And was that Bolton fans singing the Torres song, or United just stealing it? Hopefully Bolton, it sounded like it was being booed. 

Can still hear it now.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> I'd rather neither of them winning the league.


True, but with Arsenal bottling it, Chelsea are the lesser of two evils for me. I still despise everyone associated with the club, mind, don't let me make you think otherwise.

Of course, we're still in with a decent shout ourselves!

Ahem.

Also, with the number of games left, and considering his current form, you'd have to fancy Ronaldo to get very close to RVN's tally, if not beat it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

8 Prem games left, a possibility of 5 CL games. Given the fact he doesn't "show up" in the big games, apparently, it'll take something remarkable to beat Ruud's imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronny won't get over 44 this season, maybe next year. :side:

That first half will do me fine.

This'll finish 2 or 3-0, any more and I'd be surprised.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I marked for O'Shea's shot at the end, it made me crack up, I don't know why. It was odd seeing him shoot like that.


Pleased with that, good performance so far. Fantastic that Ronaldo's got 2, on his night as captain, and to beat Best's record. Superb.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

O'Shea trying a scissor kick was indeed amusing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Not sure he will beat it but he will defo come close.

I kinda of don't really want it to be beaten either.

Ruud is a beast.



Fletcher is pissing me off a little, losing it a bit to often.

Carrick would be awesome in this game, shame really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> *I marked for O'Shea's shot at the end, it made me crack up, I don't know why. It was odd seeing him shoot like that.*
> 
> 
> Pleased with that, good performance so far. Fantastic that Ronaldo's got 2, on his night as captain, and to beat Best's record. Superb.


He actually scored against Everton a couple of seasons back with a shot like that, although he was closer to the goal.


Saha looks really average, it's kinda sad.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He actually scored against Everton a couple of seasons back with a shot like that, although he was closer to the goal.
> 
> 
> Saha looks really average, it's kinda sad.


I remember that goal actually, having said that. His chip against Arsenal was the best, that was such a beauty. 


Hoping we can get another couple of goals, we could use a demolition of a team really. Just can't afford to sit back, I know its Bolton who aren't renowned for their scoring habits, but we should kill it off.


Ronaldo for a hat-trick, will finish 3-0 I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We could score a few more if Rooney comes on, although I expect Ronny will be taken off at half time or very shortly in the second half.

And that chip was the sex.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronaldo for Rooney, I'd mark.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What the fuck was that song that was being mumbled to the tune of the new Torres song?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I inquired into said song earlier. Must have only been a few strange fans signing it, the Ronaldo song just started and is louder than the other one.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Credit to Bolton, they're having a decent go at this. I thought they'd completely cave at 2-0.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Berbatov scores a header off a corner.

2-3 now.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Piss off Saha, hamstring again!!!


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Did he seriously just injure himself having a shot? The lad's good for a laugh, I'll give him that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Huddleston scores.

3-3

Great match here.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I beg you Spurs, dont fuck it up now.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

4-3! Joe Cole scored! 

He is having an awesome game


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Christ, Sky have had some awful luck picking games this season, and it seems they've missed out on another classic. It's a shame Bolton don't have that bit of quality that would have turned this game into a decent contest, they've certainly got forward enough.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

4-3, Bugger.

Nani you muppet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

GET THE FUCK IN 

4-4

BEAUTIFUL GOAL BY KEANE


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

4-4? I swear SKY are doing their up most best to ruin what has been a very entertaining season.

Championship Contenders at HOME to 18th
Good mid table outfit at HOME to Championship Contenders

It's really not that hard.

Best game of Prem season probabaly and it's not on.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Holy zombie Jesus, I'm totally gutted I'm not watching that game...

Shit, OT is almost half empty before the end of the game, what madness is this?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Not a great 2nd half, still a win is a win.

Chelsea drawing is also very good.

I can smell the title :side:.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

'You will not want to miss this'

Fuck off Keys.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

4-4. Great game. Should of been 5-4 to Tottenham, can't believe Berbatov missed an open chance like that in the last minute. I had both games to watch and I chose the right one. I can't believe I have more selection than you guys.

Oh well. You'll enjoy it when you see it. Match of the season contender.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Killah RKO™ said:


> 'You will not want to miss this'
> 
> Fuck off Keys.


Hahaha, think we just did!

I'm finding it hard to slag Sky off for this, though. If they'd put it on instead, the game could have just as easily been totally shit, then we'd probably be having a go at them for not showing the United/Bolton game.

Hindsight is a beautiful thing...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

That game was so epic. Berbatov missing that clear chance in the dying seconds sucked. Still a very good game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucking great night, 3 points clear now, we're on the home straight. Some tough games coming up - but we're playing well. 

Chelsea drawing is good.


and ono at the people saying Sky picked the wrong game, yes they probably did but Chelsea/Spurs doesn't usually end 4-4, how would they know? There would have been more demand for the United game.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Why would any NON United supporter want to see United play one of the worst teams in the division? I could slightly understand if it was at Bolton.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea/Spurs is a hell of a more enthralling fixture than United against a team facing relegation in the face.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes Ray, I would be delighted if United played Preston with Ronaldo in their team.

Idiot.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nickster said:


> That game was so epic. Berbatov missing that clear chance in the dying seconds sucked. Still a very good game.


omg u watched it 2?

No school for both of us? High five!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

^Really couldn't stay up until 4am to watch football, doing it for wrestling is hard enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's decent time in the morning in Aus land at the moment, and he's off school


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh.

United win saturday and they have one hand on the trophy.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I read about it before, but having just seen it, Ashley Cole really is a shitbag. The challenge he put in was absolutely disgraceful, definitely worthy of a red card. And it's just so typical for half of the Chelsea team to argue with the referee for giving him a yellow. Scumbags.

I did love Essien's finish, though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It's 9:34am here. 

I've got the morning off, so I watched. Good thing I did.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Whats the tune to this torres song?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Gutted to throw away a 2 goal lead tbh. Joe cole had a great game and I loved Essiends finish too.
5 points behind,looks like the title is headin to Manchester.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ronnie is a beast. Loved that free kick

Ugh. Saha subbed with a hammy trouble. Great. He was pretty poo today, was a game I could've seen him score in tbh. Meh, he'll only have a cameo role against Liverpool if he's fit anyways...

God Nani was useless with his decisions to shoot today. More aggravating than Tevez has been in the past really, Nani spurned chances to set up Saha, Tevez, Ronaldo and then the best one with Rooney. LOL @ Fergie going nuts at him.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Whats the tune to this torres song?


I'm assuming it was this one. I wasn't listening intently enough to the United game to hear it myself, but there it is anyway.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Martyn Tyler > All

United should offload Saha and bring in Benzema or Gabby.

Cudicini just made the biggest save of his life.

Edit - That is not the tune United sing 'Viva Ronaldo' to.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It was us singing the John O'Shea song, i can remember singing that 4 years ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PDfnj6GrN0&feature=related

Lol at you copying another 1 of our songs.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Martyn Tyler > All
> 
> United should offload Saha and bring in Benzema or Gabby.
> 
> Cudicini just made the biggest save of his life.


I'm sure Tyler would have climaxed if Berbatov did put that in. He should have actually, quality save.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The words aren't even similar, so it's hardly copying. The tune is similar though. It's hard to judge when it's it's as quiet as it was, all you could hear on tv was the tune.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The tune is exactly the same, and some pool fan obviously heard us singing it and decided to copy it. Because i know for a fact we didnt copy it off anyone.


> Edit - That is not the tune United sing 'Viva Ronaldo' to.


Thats based off some spanish song, it got started away to benfica last year but has only just got going in the grounds.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You copied it off the people who made the song The Animals went in two by two. As we did. All football songs come from general tunes, some are bound to be based on the same ones.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

In fairness, the tune was written during the _American Civil War_, so it's hardly a United original, either...


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

So 'Grandslam Sunday'... Two home wins me thinks.

United 2-0
Chelsea 1-0

United - 73 Points
Chelsea - 68 Points
Arsenal - 67 Points

Would be all but over.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> So 'Grandslam Sunday'... Two home wins me thinks.


Most likely.

2-0 to us, 3-1 to Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Yep.

I think Arsenal/Chelsea could be a draw, but I can see us winning. Super Anderson MUST play however.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Renegade™;5514367 said:


> Super Anderson MUST play however.


Im gonna say no.

Carrick and Hargreaves plz.

That#d be perfect for this game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good night for us, shame Berbs couldn't finish that chance though. Hopefully we get the win we need on Sunday, and Chelsea sort out Arsenal.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What do United fans think of Nani?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im gonna say no.
> 
> Carrick and Hargreaves plz.
> 
> That#d be perfect for this game.


Yeah that would be good too.

Knowing Fergie, he'll play Scholes/Hargreaves or Scholes/Carrick tho.

Nani at times is a joy to watch, and at other times, you want to rip his head off for his whining and stupid indecision.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> What do United fans think of Nani?


Inconsistent. Nothing more can be said.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

2-0? Ha, no way you'll get that imo. You were lucky to get a 1-0 win at Anfield, don't think you'll get a 2-0 win, even if it is at home. The discussions on songs here go to no end, lol @ people actually thinking teams copy songs off each other.

I think it'll be either 0-0, 1-0 to either side or 1-1. That's all. Can't really see a 'thriller' happening like today, possibly in Arsenal vs Chelsea though.

Reina

Arbeloa - Carra - Skrtel - Aurelio

Masch -----------Alonso
Kuyt ----- Gerrard -----------Babel

Torres

Obviously a 4-2-3-1 will be played.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

2-0 ha?

We beat you by that scoreline last season at OT, easily achievable again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani could be fucking awesome, it's just a really wonder which way he'll go and if he achieves what he looks like he's capable of.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Easily achievable by abysmal defending. Our defending has been pretty good as of late, and Skrtel is a beast.

I've stated the scorelines which I think will happen. 1-0 to either side, 0-0 or 1-1.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> 2-0? Ha, no way you'll get that imo.


You're deluded.

We've beat Chelsea 2-0 this season, Arsenal 4-0 and have already won on your patch 1-0.

2-0 will be the most popular result at the bookies, trust me.

Ronaldos just hit some more form, id be shitting it tbh.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

That first 11 of ours pretty much picks itself these days. It's funny, when I look at it, I can't help but feel we're a quality right winger away from having a superb team, giving our full-backs the benefit of the doubt, of course.



> Ronaldos just hit some more form, id be shitting it tbh.


A Liverpool fan could just as easily drop Torres' name into the same statement.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You're deluded.
> 
> We've beat Chelsea 2-0 this season, Arsenal 4-0 and have already won on your patch 1-0.
> 
> 2-0 will be the most popular result at the bookies, trust me.


Yeah, you beat Chelsea earlier on in the season when they weren't quite 'up there' in terms of hit form. Arsenal was a good win yes, but they were shit. 1-0 at Anfield, and although it'd be a popular bet for bookies, I don't see a 2-0 happening. Low scoring 0-0, 1-0 to either side or 1-1.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Both are stupid things to say. Last season is last season, and shouldn't be used to judge this seasons games, but at the same time 2-0 is realistic, not because of previous games, just because of the team United have. 

And bollocks to having Aurelio up against Ronaldo, I want Arby there. 

Reina

Carragher - Skrtel - Hyypia - Arbeloa

Mascherano - Alonso 

Kuyt ------ Babel

Gerrard

Torres

I'd take a stab at

Foster

Brown - Ferdinand - Vidic - Evra

Ronaldo - Hargreaves - Carrick - Giggs

Tevez - Rooney

For United.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Liverpool pick anything up at Old Trafford I will be shocked, hell if Liverpool score I will be shocked.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KME said:


> Both are stupid things to say. Last season is last season, and shouldn't be used to judge this seasons games, but at the same time 2-0 is realistic, not because of previous games, just because of the team United have.
> 
> And bollocks to having Aurelio up against Ronaldo, I want Arby there.
> 
> ...



My mistake. Yeah, much better team, just a tad wary of Hypia sometimes.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Yeah, you beat Chelsea earlier on in the season when they weren't quite 'up there' in terms of hit form. Arsenal was a good win yes, but they were shit. 1-0 at Anfield, and although it'd be a popular bet for bookies, I don't see a 2-0 happening. Low scoring 0-0, *1-0 to either side *or 1-1.


You wont be winning, i would glady put my dick on the line for that.

We'll win, its our biggest game of the season at home, and the players are usually up for it.

Plus they'll know that a win will more or less give us the title again imo.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

After the Bolton game, I'd rather Carragher never played right-back in a league game ever again. His lack of footballing ability was exposed entirely, and it was agonising to watch such a quality centre-back being used that way.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Great Goal by keano, fucking Berba couldnt finish though, super save my Cudichini. Im hoping for a Liverpool win and an Arsenal win at the weekend, just to keep the title race alive. Im not biased to any teams playing that day.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> Yeah, you beat Chelsea earlier on in the season when they weren't quite 'up there' in terms of hit form. Arsenal was a good win yes, *but they were shit*. 1-0 at Anfield, and although it'd be a popular bet for bookies, I don't see a 2-0 happening. Low scoring 0-0, 1-0 to either side or 1-1.



lmao. Neither team was at full strength. They just couldn't play for their lives that day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't say beating Liverpool would give us the title, still so many more games that I'm actually more worried about. But it would give us some space to move at the top.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> *You wont be winning, i would glady put my dick on the line for that.*
> We'll win, its our biggest game of the season at home, and the players are usually up for it.
> 
> Plus they'll know that a win will more or less give us the title again imo.


What are you, like 10 years old? Quite funny bringing male's body parts into a Football discussion. I'm not one to judge, whatever floats your boat matey.

Quite funny how can you can predict the future. 

It all depends on the day and anything can and will happen.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> After the Bolton game, I'd rather Carragher never played right-back in a league game ever again. His lack of footballing ability was exposed entirely, and it was agonising to watch such a quality centre-back being used that way.


It's either have Carra there, or risk putting Arbs on the right and feed Aurelio to Ronaldo, don't think I fancy the latter. Carra could deal with Giggs or Nani, if he tries to do anything ridiculous like pass the ball, he should just square to Skrtel, he's good on the ball.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I wouldn't say beating Liverpool would give us the title, still so many more games that I'm actually more worried about. But it would give us some space to move at the top.


Its a confidence booster.

That win at Anfield was at this stage last season, it did the same thing.


> What are you, like 10 years old? Quite funny bringing male's body parts into a Football discussion. I'm not one to judge, whatever floats your boat matey.


Its a bold statement of confidence. You really think a 17-year old would risk losing his dick?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KME said:


> It's either have Carra there, or risk putting Arbs on the right and feed Aurelio to Ronaldo, don't think I fancy the latter. Carra could deal with Giggs or Nani, if he tries to do anything ridiculous like pass the ball, he should just square to Skrtel, he's good on the ball.


We'll never know with Rafa's suprises. But I'm expecting Carra to stay in Center Back, with Arbs RB and Aurelio LB. For some reason, I don't know.



> Man Utd Fan
> 
> Its a bold statement of confidence. You really think a 17-year old would risk losing his dick?


Bold statement, maybe. Quite random, yes. I'm suprised you're 17.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

KME said:


> It's either have Carra there, or risk putting Arbs on the right and feed Aurelio to Ronaldo, don't think I fancy the latter. *Carra could deal with Giggs or Nani*, if he tries to do anything ridiculous like pass the ball, he should just square to Skrtel, he's good on the ball.


rofl. Nani goes around Carragher, he'll burn him totally. Even Giggs can still blitz Carra in a foot race. Carragher is a joke on the sides, you should be praying he plays centrally.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think we need Danny Murphy, I wonder how long it's actually been since we won a game at OT without him scoring. I know we hadn't won there for ages when Spud first scored a winner there. Then he got 2 more :hb


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

What's the latest on Finnan anyway? If he's available, then

(L) Arbeloa - Carragher - Skrtel - Finnan (R)

would be my first choice every time. I'm fearing the worst for him, to be honest. At his age, all these small injuries are going to take their toll.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

If Man United do win against 'Pool, whoever loses out of the Chelsea/Asnl game will be out of the title race, just because ATM i can't see United dropping that many points in about 6 or 7 games.

I'm now 95% sure United will win the title


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Finnan's still injured I think.  Which sucks, I'd love him against United, but Finnan would be better as RB, and Arbs as LB.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Finnan won't be fit. 



Renegade™;5514497 said:


> rofl. Nani goes around Carragher, he'll burn him totally. Even Giggs can still blitz Carra in a foot race. Carragher is a joke on the sides, you should be praying he plays centrally.


LMAO, you are aware Carragher started his carreer as a full back and faced every top winger in the league and only became a CB in 2005? He is fully capbable of playing at full back, he's certainly capbable of handling an inexperienced guy like Nani, and Giggs is hardly on the form of his life. 

Have a look at the strikers Carra has faced and count how many of them have skinned him like you suggest Nani would. It's a short list. Wherever he plays, he's a great defender. 

He played on the right against Inter btw, and was possibly our best player.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Here, there, everywhere, Carragher. Great player. I agree with everything Benneh said.

I have a feeling Rafa will start Aurelio for some reason.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Carragher is hopeless at full-back, you actually need skill to play there, and he has fuck all off that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Have you seen his crossing? He's brilliant. Granted, his passing is worse than Mikael Silvestre's, but he can defend and he can cross, that's all I want out of him if he's going to play there. We have other attacking threats, even Skrtel drifts out onto the flanks. Carra doesn't have to be a great attacking full back, it's just about getting our 4 best defenders in the back 4.

2002 Worthington Cup Final Carra played RB, Giggs played LM, Carra had him in his back pocket all game. Giggs has got worse since then, and Carragher has got better.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Carragher's real talent only came to the front when he began playing CB really.

I'm not gonna go further and say anymore coz he's your cult hero and I may get killed for it, but if Nani got around him, and I'm saying if, he'd leave him in the dirt for pace.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

How many times would he get past him though? You don't need to be quick to be a great defender. Bruce, Henchoz, Hyypia, Vidic, Ruddock, Campbell, Stam, Maldini, Nesta, Cafu. Not exactly fast. 

And no, Carragher's real talent showed when he joined the club. He was great at RB, just better at CB, but we have to make sacrafices sometimes.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Carragher is hopeless at full-back, you actually need skill to play there, and he has fuck all off that.


While I wouldn't have worded it quite that strongly, I do agree that full-backs do typically need to be better all-round footballers than centre-backs.

I wouldn't doubt for a second that Carragher could get the job done in defending that flank if that's what he's tasked to do on Sunday, but our all-too-obvious problem against United in recent years has been our almost complete lack of threat, while defensively we've been relatively sound, keeping them pretty much at bay apart from the odd scrappy goal that's lead to our demise almost every time we've played them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can't think we'd be a threat from the defense anyway, Arbeloa can attack, Aurelio really can't, Riise is told not to, and they're the only natural full backs available.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I've actually been impressed with some of Aurelio's attacking play recently, and I have to admit, I've thought for a while now that he's the best crosser of the ball we have at the club. But I'm still not sold on his defensive abilities, and as you mentioned earlier, Ronaldo would probably eat him alive.

A conundrum, indeed...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ugh. Nesta used to be pretty quick, as did Sol Campbell. A few years ago. Stam was fairly pacey too. Not mind blowing, but they were at a time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carra used to be pacy enough, but when those players reached the 30 mark like Carra is now, they certainly weren't any quicker than Carra, but still got by as great defenders. 

As for Aurelio, he can cross, but he runs around like a headless chicken at times, and if he gets a cross wrong, it ends up somewhere in the crowd, or back with the opposition. He is good, and is certainly improving, But my thinking is with player Arbs, a right footer on the left, he will help stop Ronaldo cutting in, trying to nullify his threat a little bit. It'd be ideal to have Finnan, as I really want Arbeloa at RB, because we don't, I'm hoping for Carra to be there, just think he'd cope.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fun fact of who's posting in here: 

User Name Posts 
Role Model 3,403 
Ste 2,567 
KME 2,063 
Man Utd Fan 1,174 
Enigma 912 
Novus Audax 748 
Jonn07 702 
MrMondayNight 481 
T-C 477 
I luv Mickie James 400 
Tom Ormo 361 
King Kenny 342 

I stopped at my name >_>

I'm not sure if I'll watch any games Sunday morning, might just watch the early kickoff of Tottenham vs Portsmouth.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Fun fact of who's posting in here:
> 
> User Name Posts
> Role Model 3,403
> ...


:sad:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

User Name Posts 
Role Model 3,403 
Ste 2,567 
KME 2,064 
Man Utd Fan 1,174 
Enigma 912 
Novus Audax 748 
Jonn07 702 
MrMondayNight 481 
T-C 477 
I luv Mickie James 400 
Tom Ormo 361 
King Kenny 343 
Killer Haza 327 
Emperor DC 314 
Renegade™ 282 
Deco™ 266 
POD 233 
j20 214 
Stainless 196 
The Power 192 
kennedy=god 181 
Ex64 180 
Killah RKO™ 158 
HBK91 146 
Rising 139 
totti10 138 
Nickster 132 
mrchrisieclass 129 
Chelseafan 128 
Bouma 121 
NCIH 108 
Bradley 102 
pompeyfan 100 
Overrated 97 
Trickindel 82 
Sargey 77 
Seabs 69 
*F-94* 68 
Bergman 67 
CyberWaste 66 
phrostbyte 63 
$ubliminal™ 61 
Heat 58 
Ownage™ 56 
MrMonty 47 
dav_12345 46 
3-D 42 
Kronical™ 41 
liveforever 41 
TheSoulTaker 39 
David 37 
BreakdownV1 35 
[R2J] 29 
PurpleMan 27 
-Lock- 23 
Steph's Lover 21 
Word 20 
Total-KO 20 
Isaac Sensei 19 
Legend93 18 
Wesey 17 
phenomenalAJ 16 
Luke_89 16 
The_Smack 15 
TF 15 
MBL 15 
RabidWolverine 13 
ryo7200 13 
randyrules2005 13 
kertonl 11 
Russ 10 
Jamie1 10 
JD Scrubs 9 
Flexible_Fish 9 
xTOMx 9 
ExtremeGranta 8 
btbgod 8 
Medic 8 
generalwilkie 8 
iMac 6 
Jboc15 6 
papermache16 6 
-WR- 6 
unemployed 6 
Mr Joe Perfect 6 
ViddyThis 5 
lord zordrak 5 
.Everton. 5 
jim fol 5 
stevobo 5 
ItsWhatIdo 5 
Benjo™ 5 
gunnerscore 5 
Richie 5 
KF4E 5 
Spiron 5 
R K O 4 
Lashley14 4 
bstaple12 4 
Matt K 4 
The Outsiders 4 
RockyMaivia 3 
The_Showstopper 3 
marcelk 3 
.twinksy™ 3 
MJD 3 
Gulood 2 
Medo 2 
Thunderman 2 
Cmoney_DX 2 
hbkdxhhh 2 
Jus Allah 2 
Raw is Jericho 2 
nWo4life822 2 
The Monster 2 
Poison. 2 
Mattyboy 2 
Rock Bottom 2 
BDFW 2 
_PX_ 2 
ONEHERE 1 
scouseman 1 
Jimthor The Oblong 1 
X-Static 1 
sticksy 1 
Lamby316 1 
HBK_WWEFAN4LIFE 1 
ulio 1 
FreakinMoney 1 
Flaherty21 1 
Jak619 1 
karmirad 1 
kps123 1 
elo 1 
Colesey 1 
THEUNDERTAKERNO1 1 
Sephiroth 1 
mitch2303 1 
gurm 1 
Arsenal_Fan 1 
BEP 1 
Postage 1 
Matt23v3 1 
Ruudboyashley 1 
sergioorton 1 
JDonovan 1 
BobLoblaw™ 1 
anglejjd 1 
fordy181 1 
patrickbatista 1 
Platt 1 
Nick_619 1 
bigd747 1 
The Missing Link 1 
mcgrath 1 
wario619 1 
wG! 1 
Klodrik 1 


There you are. I forgot you're name these days, even though I've known you for quite a while now. I'll take a gues though, Daniel?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking forward to the games Sunday,we need to beat Arsenal and hope Liverpool can at least hold United to a draw..unlikely for any of them to happen though

Lot's of people posted once I see


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Did you watch the Chelsea/Tottenham Chelseafan?!?

And anything can happen, and it can indeed go both ways, away wins to both teams would be great.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea I did..great game in fairness.
I'd preferred to have won obviously,and throwing away a 2 goal lead was pretty shit,we could have lost though i suppose if not fro Cudicini's save.

I'd settle for a draw in the United game,think liverpool could pull it off too. I dunno if we can beat Arsenal,but we are at home so we really have to go for it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chelsea have the better chance of winning, imo. Arsenal are going through a slump, and when they usually go through them it sticks. Arsenal winning at the bridge could be quite special too I guess. Repeat of 96/97 classic match between the two, nah doubt it.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd just settle for a win againt them.
I expect them to raise their game Sunday. Don't think they'll beat us though.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

When will Rosicky (sp?) for Arsenal be back? Hes a major loss to them.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

the "Ronaldo" rocket :side: 



KME said:


> How many times would he get past him though? You don't need to be quick to be a *great defender*. Bruce, *Henchoz*, Hyypia, Vidic, Ruddock, Campbell, Stam, Maldini, Nesta, Cafu. Not exactly fast.
> 
> And no, Carragher's real talent showed when he joined the club. He was great at RB, just better at CB, but we have to make sacrafices sometimes.


:lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I know. I ROFL'd hard but didn't say anything, seeing as how he's an ex Liverpool player and all.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its going back a couple of pages, but about Nani: I agree with MUF that he's been inconsistent, but at the same time its his first season. He's taken some decisions that people say are selfish (like his shot yesterday that he screwed horribly wide, when Rooney was open in the middle). I'd say its more lack of experience that caused that, not selfishness. He's going to be a very good player, very important for us. He's got good delivery (corners especially), can beat a man and is fast. He's got a good shot on him too, when he gets it right.


About Sunday:
I want a Chelsea win, and we should win. If that happens, we go something like 6 points clear I think which would be fantastic at this stage, and that'll provide a cushion for in case something goes wrong when we go to the Bridge. I don't see us losing to Arsenal when we play them, this season we've a good record against the other top teams.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Henchoz was a great defender.


His partnership with Sami was better than any partnership we've had since the days of Hansen and Lawrensen.

Also :smug: @ my number of posts in here.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I find it funny how Nani has been receiving a lot of criticism this season, particularly from Man Utd supporters, but his performances have been just as good and consistent as someone like Aaron Lennon who only ever gets praise. I'm confident Nani will be more than good enough to play his part in Man Utd's first team in the future. The signs are certainly there, even if he hasn't had the same inital impact as the likes of Anderson has, who in fairness, looks like he was made for the Premier League, unlike Nani who will need time to adapt.

Also, as for Rosicky, while he's certainly not one of our most influential players in the first 11, we've certainly missed him in a tactical front, and also he has things that none of our other attacking midfielders have, a lot of running and a clinical finish. Hleb has looked rather poor on the left, probably because cutting inside doesn't suit his game. Diaby isn't a winger, and Walcott isn't established. It was fine when Eduardo was fit, as he almost played as a left forward, and we played a 4-5-1, in the disguise as a 4-4-2, but recently we have had no other left footers or wingers to play that role. van Persie's return will hopefully end that, but he looked very rusty against Boro, so he'll have to up his game f we're to get anything much in this tough period ahead.



> Henchoz was a great defender.


I suppose it all comes down to your definition of 'great'. If you rate Henchoz as great, then I suppose Dave Watson, David May, and Ronny Johnsen all have to be considered great too. Well, perhaps not David May, although he is my favourite Man Utd player ever.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

David May stealing the spotlight in the celebrations after winning the Champions League always cracks me up.


----------



## prashantnew (Apr 4, 2005)

Just watched the Chelsea Spurs game; I used to be such an Ashley Cole fan in his Arsenal days, now it seems he's become such a twat and SHOULD have been sent off last night.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still remember my old Ashley Cole poster I once had in my room. He was my second favourite player once, around the period of 2004. To think I used to admire an absolute ****. I should have come to my sense when I heard he was best friends with Pennant though.

Regarding the tackle, what an awful tackle it was, but to be fair there was no intent. The FA should really sort themselves out and the rules regarding such challenges. The refs are always getting caught in limbo, because some use common sense and red card dangerous play, notably Keane's red card against Brum and Mido's against Arsenal, but they still get criticism for it because there allegedly was no 'intent'. Sort the rules out, instruct the refs properly, and next time when some idiot like Cole or Bardsley goes lunging in recklessly, regardless if the ball is there to be won, they'll see red.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> I find it funny how Nani has been receiving a lot of criticism this season, particularly from Man Utd supporters


Its because we are Manchester United, and you have to be on your game every week.

He gets alot of stick due to his selfishness, but thats what Ronaldo was like in his 1st year, and look at hime now....


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> I still remember my old Ashley Cole poster I once had in my room. He was my second favourite player once, around the period of 2004. To think I used to admire an absolute ****. I should have come to my sense when I heard he was best friends with Pennant though.
> 
> Regarding the tackle, what an awful tackle it was, but to be fair there was no intent. The FA should really sort themselves out and the rules regarding such challenges. The refs are always getting caught in limbo, because some use common sense and red card dangerous play, notably Keane's red card against Brum and Mido's against Arsenal, but they still get criticism for it because there allegedly was no 'intent'. Sort the rules out, instruct the refs properly, and next time when some idiot like Cole or Bardsley goes lunging in recklessly, regardless if the ball is there to be won, they'll see red.


I think the first rule the FA need to take a look at is the 'no further action can be taken against players who are booked' bullshit. It's just bureaucracy at its least sensical. The referee did Cole such a massive favour last night by giving him a yellow card, granting him immunity to any kind of punishment, and that cock still has the audacity to argue against it? Blows my mind.

The referees are taking a lot of criticism over these incidents, and the FA are completely hanging them out to dry with their blatant cowardice. They could be doing so much more to deal out justice where it needs to be dealt, and their willingness to cower behind their rules and turn referees into scapegoats is becoming infuriating.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You should be getting behind players not criticisng them when they're inexperienced.

Look at Skrtel, shocking first 2 games, we got behind him instead of on his case, and look at him now.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> ^ I know. I ROFL'd hard but didn't say anything, seeing as how he's an ex Liverpool player and all.


I ROFL'd hard at how you must have only started watching football since 2006. 

And if that Cole tackle happened in any other game this week he would have gone straight away.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bergman said:


> the "Ronaldo" rocket :side:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao



You are laughing why? I really hope you aren't suggesting that he wasn't great, he was. There is a reason our defense was always better than United's back then, and it was the partnership between Sami and Henchoz. Henchoz did all the work on the ground, was very rarely beaten to a ball and made more clearences off the line than anyone I've seen. He was quality. 

I "ROFL'd" at the fact Renegade didn't say anything because he wouldn't know what to say, not because he didn't want to be a tit, he does that anyway.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Renegade, Bradders and Totti10, it's like the three faces of Foley.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani will be even better next season, give some more time chances are he'll be a total beast.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Replace Nani with Babel in that sentence and yah


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Both of them are in very similar situations; young wingers, bought for huge amounts on the basis of their potential. I haven't seen much of Nani, admittedly, but from what I've heard, Babel has probably settled in quicker than him. But that's understandable, as I've always felt the transition from Dutch to English football is slightly easier to handle than from any other country in Europe. Neither of them are near being the finished product yet though, and given a couple of years, I'm sure they'll both be phenomenal players.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel is a strange one, one game he's amazing, like taking everyone on, doing everything right, then he'll have quite a poor game, and just get it all wrong. 

When he's at hisb est though, he's a matchwinner, and we desperately need some of those right now.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Aye, his form can be all over the place, and honestly, he must have the heaviest touch of anyone I've ever seen (Too much pace for his own good!). He's such an exciting player though, I get the same feeling when he gets on the ball as I did watching Garcia in his first few months with us. Every time he's in possession, I just know something's going to happen, and I already love him. Shedloads of potential within him, and nothing but time for it to be harnessed. He's going to be massively important for us for years to come.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Couldn't agree more, about the touch and the feeling when he gets the ball. We don't have enouhg players that pick up the ball and run at people. Gerrard, Torres, Babel, Arbeloa, Pennant and sometimes Mascherano (crazy...) are the only ones really willing to do it, to sustain a title challenge, more of those players are needed, we're just missing that bit of flair, the spine of the team is world class.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Absolutely, and on the subject of the spine of our team, I don't know how other people feel, but I'd honestly take the spine of

Torres

Gerrard

Alonso - Mascherano

[2 from:] Carragher/Skrtel/Agger

Reina

over that of any other team in this country, at least.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep, the spine of the team is excellent, most of them can really claim to be close to the world class bracket, if not in it. It just really, really needs top quality wingers.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I see Cole has apologised,didn't expect it really, still the right thing to do.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great Anderson video: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zL9e6sj5JMk&eurl=http://www.redcafe.net/f6/anderson-192292/

I demmand the English thread name is changed, due to that horrible Anderson performance in that game shown above :side: What I'm getting at is, I'm sick of that thread name. Anderson will probably be quality against Liverpool now 

And I saw the Cole apology, it's the right thing to do, but the whole Chelsea team need to stop flocking the referee, it's almost inevitable when a foul is made, Terry will be there, forcing referee's into decisions.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well Terry on his own wouldn't be so bad IMO. Didier Drogba is the one that bugs me, I mean he'll run the length of the pitch to talk to the ref even if it's a trivial incident.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I laughed at the Super vid, but I'd still have his babies.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ben I'll have your babies.

Edit - Just read this, its quality. To the tune confused: :lmao) of the Lord's Prayer.



> Let us pray;
> 
> Our Ronaldo, who doth wear seven
> Hallowed by thy name
> ...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Neville played 90 minutes for the reserves tonight, and looked good again.

He'll feature on Sunday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

And get abused to death.

What was the song you were singing about Gerrard last night, that failed miseraly, and all you could actually hear was Ste Gerrard Gerrard, as if you were singing for him?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL at you think Neville will get abused at Old Trafford. The whole ground will mark id he plays. I'd love it if he came on and scored, fucking love it.

And the song is:

Steve Gerrard Gerrard,
He kisses the badge on his chest,
Then puts in a transfer request,
Steve Gerrard Gerrard

Actually, heres a couple of the scum songs you'll hear on sunday, from your tv (shame):


> In your Liverpool slums,
> You look in the dustbin for something to eat,
> You find a dead rat and you think it's a treat,
> In your Liverpool slums
> ...





> You are a Scouser,
> An ugly Scouser,
> You're only happy,
> On Giro day,
> ...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We won't hear anything you tit, as you are inaudible.

Here;s a few songs you'll here from us:

Ryan Giggs is Illegitimate
He aint got no birth certificate 
He's Got **** and can't get rid of it
He's a (I'll get banned for posting the rest)

There's only one Bobby Charlton
One Bobby Charlton
With a Packet of Sweets and a Cheeky Smile
Charlton is a fuckin paedophile

The Manchester is full of Shit One.

And about 10 others I'll get banned for posting.

Oh and a shit load about Neville and Fergie

And you should actually be able to make our's out.



And I might still be going, won't find out till Sunday morning.

And I'll love it when Mascherano takes out evert single one of your players, especially Neville.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

But liverpool fans are always silent, im being totally serious now.

Ur like Everton, good before the match and outside the ground. But shite during.

OT will be rocking, and i cant fucking wait.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Lmao @ MUF. 

Liverpool will win 2-1 if you ask me for a random prediction.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That is so much shit.

We'll wait until Sunday when about 3,000 of us out sing all of you, just like Everton did.

And LOLLERSKATES @ A big match atmopshere at OT.

I'd love us to send each one of you lot home in tears.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Lmao @ MUF.
> 
> Liverpool will win 2-1 if you ask me for a random prediction.


Ur meant to be dead.

And honestly, you wont hear the vermin on sunday. Apart from YNWA before the match, which will get drowned out with You'll never get a job.


> We'll wait until Sunday when about 3,000 of us out sing all of you, just like Everton did.


Biggest load of shite ive ever heard.

An everton fan on another forum who went even said we were better that day.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Your probably not even going :lmao

And remember when you were last meant to have a big match atmosphere, Man City? [email protected] that.

Plus our away fans from experience are unbelivable.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh Manchester is full of shit


Oh MUF your job is shit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's better than your shout on Tayce lad.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Your probably not even going :lmao


I'll take pics and videos in the beer tent and in the ground if ya want.

Im going to the ground at 9am, gonna be a proper session. But u wouldnt know what that is as ur mum probably drops u off at the turnstile.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Obviously I wouldn't, as I go to the game for football, not beer.

And you could rob anyone's pics, I could rob my mates off his myspace and pretend to have gone to inter.


edit: haha don't see how that would work as My mum goes the matches nearly every week aswell.

I do go the pub before sometimes for the atmosphere aswell though. something you wouldn't know about.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I just noticed Anderson almost scored against Portsmouth:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2xNU4YkDqTg&feature=related

And I agree with Tom Ormo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MUF is text talking again  

And our fans aren't quiet at matches, it's way too hard to identify how good they are on tv, and I can imagine MUF being supremely biased at how good Liverpool fans are at Anfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surely I'm not the only one bored of the Liverpool/Utd atmosphere debate? :side:



King Kenny said:


> I just noticed Anderson almost scored against Portsmouth:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2xNU4YkDqTg&feature=related
> 
> And I agree with Tom Ormo.


I fell out of my chair when that didn't go in, the rest of the bar gave me very funny looks.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Calm down.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

With Sunday coming I really don't want to be banning anyone, but yeah just chill people, plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wow, you're really hard. 

God I hate United Fans like Thomas...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Well ill include FUCK OFF STE YOU SCOUSE **** in the vidoes.
> 
> And ill include my finger, yes my finger in the pics.


You'll go to the pub or whatever before the match, take your whatever, then stay in there during the match.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> With Sunday coming I really don't want to be banning anyone, but yeah just chill people, plz.


I'll be gone from tomorrow till about tuesday, so they'll no arguments. Apart from sunday when the liverpool "fans" come on moaning about Benitezs tactics and being robbed by the referee.


Ste said:


> You'll go to the pub or whatever before the match, take your whatever, then stay in there during the match.


Sammy platts, the pub, doesnt show the matches. Everyone gets kicked out 10 minutes before kick-off by the police.

I dont know why i feel the need to prove myself to a little scrout like you, but i will.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Win lose or draw, I won't moan about Rafa's tactics unless he does something ridiculous like change the formation or play Voronin


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It's great that Neville did 90 minutes, would be fantastic if he played a bit on Sunday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I love your blind arrogance/ignorance.

With Torres vs Rio, we always have a chance.

Mascha will fuck Ronaldo up aswell.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Scrout :lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rio had Torres in his back pocket when we played at Anfield.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Can we get back to talking about how great the scouse fans are again please?

Never gets old.

And if Rio's fit I would be expecting him to have Torres in his backpocket like last time.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> With Torres vs Rio, we always have a chance.
> 
> Mascha will fuck Ronaldo up aswell.


Rio had Torres in his pocket at anfield and will do again if plays.

And lol, Ronaldo will do him for pure pace every time, if he has to mark him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Is fish lips fit for Sunday? I;ve heard he's not, but I don't trust the old drunk Feguson at all...

I do believe Mascherano marked Ronaldo at Anfield, and Ronaldo was silent. 

Unless you want to say Masch didn't mark him, and would rather claim that it was Riise who kept him quiet, I'll accept that too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Whether Rio's recovered from his back injury (people saying its just mind games), Vidic will have Torres. 

Hargreaves is made for these sort of games, he's the sort of player we need.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Rio had Torres in his pocket at anfield and will do again if plays.
> 
> And lol, Ronaldo will do him for pure pace every time, if he has to mark him.


Torres will do Rio for pure pace.

And Ronaldo goes missing in big games.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Hargreaves is made for these sort of games, he's the sort of player we need.


And Anderson, dont forget little super.

And fletch was rather awesome against Liverpool last season, when Ronaldo was banned.


> Torres will do Rio for pure pace.


Like at anfield you mean? :hb


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^

You tipped Anderson not to start. 

Vidic can't keep up with Torres, he'd keep him quiet at times, but Vidic needs Ferdinand to help compliment him against great strikers. 

And United fans hate Hargreaves, this place seems to be the exception, why is he made for this game? You're going to be attacking, and he isn't an attacking minded player. Mascherano on the other hand is born for games like this, Alonso too.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I remember Rio keeping up with Torres pretty easily at Anfield. Then Torres had a dive as he had no other ideas.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Super Shit Andersen.

And how anyone with Ronaldo in there team can say anyone else dives is beyond me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> And United fans hate Hargreaves


Umm no.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've ehard alot of United fans say he hasn't got a talented footballing bone in his body, and that Fletcher is a better prospect.



T-C said:


> I remember Rio keeping up with Torres pretty easily at Anfield. Then Torres had a dive as he had no other ideas.



I don't recall that. I do remember Torres being poor, minus one moment where he skinned Vidic inside 3 minutes. But the team was a mess, Benayoun and Kewell on the wings wasn't ideal, the Reading result caused a real dip in form.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The same Super Shit Anderson who outplayed your whole midfield at Anfield even with the "OMGZ ATMOSPHERE LYKE".


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well you can't talk, you had a Ronaldo hate avatar, now you have a pro Ronaldo avatar.

Your opinion is hardly consistant.



> The same Super Shit Anderson who outplayed your whole midfield at Anfield even with the "OMGZ ATMOSPHERE LYKE".


He outplayed out atmosphere? Nice logic.

Yeah the same Anderson who has done fuck all really since, and has gotten overrated to death due to one performance, the fact he's youg, and he was overpriced.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> ^
> 
> You tipped Anderson not to start.
> 
> ...


Its not hate, its just Hargreaves hasn't really fitted in yet because we've been chopping and changing in the middle. 

And he's made for these games because he can quite simply help break down your attack.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't see us doing much attacking if I'm honest.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> The same Super Shit Anderson who outplayed your whole midfield at Anfield even with the "OMGZ ATMOSPHERE LYKE".


LOL

@ste
And tell me a football fan whos opinion is consistent.

You go on about hating Gerrard, then when he scores vital goals, you drool all over him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I don't recall that.


To refresh the memory.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UngH9SzD8BA


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I never drool all over him

He's a good player, but I still hate his general person.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Yeah the same Anderson who has done fuck all really since, and has gotten overrated to death due to one performance, the fact he's youg, and he was overpriced.


Ryan Babel says hi.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel's scored. Him > Anderson. 

Where's the dive in that Video then, he cuts him off from the ball, he goes down. Perfectly fair challenge, no dive in sight.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> I never drool all over him


So you didnt in them champions league games in 2005 which he won on his own?


> Ryan Babel says hi.


:lmao

Anderson is consitently good, but super in the big games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

T-C said:


> Ryan Babel says hi.


Ste says not funny.

He got us the goal in Istanbul to get us back in it, but did nothing more than anyone else from that point. They were 11 heroes, not one.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

T-C said:


> Ryan Babel says hi.


I don't remember showers of praise for any particular Babel performance. Maybe you could refresh _my_ memory?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Exactly, Babel gets praise for showing signs that he can be a great prospect in the future, and I like him as a player. 

We don't act like he's gods gift to football, give him a ridiculous nickname, dedicate threads to him and worship the ground he walks on because he did well against a lacklustre Liverpool midfield.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> I don't remember showers of praise for any particular Babel performance. Maybe you could refresh _my_ memory?


That just makes me wonder even more were all the hype is coming from.

He has a blistering right foot, but apart from that I don't get it. People go on about his pace, but Hargreaves out did him at Anfield more than once.

I just don't see what is so wonderful about him at the moment.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> I don't remember showers of praise for any particular Babel performance. Maybe you could refresh _my_ memory?


Just about every Liverpool fan on here and other places bums him


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Nobody else anywhere else does, I do and Ste does. He may not do much in your eyes, but stastically he's having a bigger contribution than Anderson. I'm not convinced anything Anderson can do, Scholes, Hargreaves and Carrick can't. 

When did Hargreaves race with Babel? He wasn't on long, only time he got the ball he sprinted past a player and hit the best shot of the match just wide. 

He's a great finisher too when he gets in the right positions, he just finds himself iscolated alot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Am Off to bed.

In conclusion:

-MUF doesn't go the games
-Our atmopshere > There's
-Mascha > Ronaldo
-Torres > Rio
-Babel > Anderson.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol @ the comments.

As for Babel vs Anderson..wow give them a season to settle in,promising signs for a debut season,lets see how they do next season IMO. Both have looked pretty good so far,but inconsistent.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for that kid, i'll happily watch the game from my place in Old trafford, whilst your sat at your computer at home with super fan mummy.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Just about every Liverpool fan on here and other places bums him


Not quite. Most Liverpool fans recognise that he's going to be a superb player for us in the future, but suggestions that we talk about him the same way United fans talk of Anderson here are laughable.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Thanks for that kid, i'll happily watch the game from my place in Old trafford, whilst your sat at your computer at home with mummy.


Isn't he a grand total of one year younger than you? 

And your attempts to be funny are as futile as your attempts to use the english language.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> ^
> Nobody else anywhere else does, I do and Ste does. He may not do much in your eyes, but stastically he's having a bigger contribution than Anderson. I'm not convinced anything Anderson can do, Scholes, Hargreaves and Carrick can't.


Statistically Nani is having a bigger contribution than both of them, so take from that what you want.

And King "I would love it if United got beat" Kenny is constantly on his cock as well.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't see why the 'Super Anderson' is being taken so seriously by some people on here, if I remember rightly it started off as being somewhat of a joke due to how impressive he's been in his first season. It was never meant to be a serious thing yet you Liverpool fans act like we're claiming he's the Second Coming of Jesus.




Which he is. 



KME said:


> Isn't he a grand total of one year younger than you?
> 
> And your attempts to be funny are as poor as your attempts to use the english language.


*English

'English' is a noun and therefore it requires a capital letter. :hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Isn't he a grand total of one year younger than you?
> 
> And your attempts to be funny are as poor as your attempts to use the english language.


Well ive read hes 14/15, so im at least 2 years older.

Plus i can get into night-clubs, therfore im aloud to call younger people kids


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nobody mentioned Nani. No threads are named after Nani. Nobody has an avatar of Nani. There is no "Super Nani"

Kenny marks for every Liverpool player, even Riise. Take from it what you want.



Enigma said:


> *English
> 
> 'English' is a noun and therefore it requires a capital letter. :hb



I'm getting at things like 'you' which he doesn't seem to be able to spell tonight.

I have something stuck under my caps lock :side:

Edit - FFS, it's active here, I assumed someone would post, muh bad :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I was just saying how misleading stats can be.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KME said:


> Nobody mentioned Nani. No threads are named after Nani. Nobody has an avatar of Nani. There is no "Super Nani"
> 
> Kenny marks for every Liverpool player, even Riise. Take from it what you want.


wtf?

I don't mark for Riise, but I don't hate his guts. I don't hate any player really...just a tad annoyed with my fellow Australian Kewell, glad to hear we're dropping him after this season apparently. 

Wow, what an active thread.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Well ive read hes 14/15, so im at least 2 years older.
> 
> Plus i can get into night-clubs, therfore im aloud to call younger people kids


Quite a precedent to set, I'll have to bear that one in mind, kid.



> just a tad annoyed with my fellow Australian Kewell, glad to hear we're dropping him after this season apparently.


He's been such a let-down this season. With him recovering from his injuries and getting back into shape at the end of last season, I thought this could be the year he'd finally prove his worth to us, and how gutted have I been? If he does leave in the Summer, which would be in everyone's best interests, then I think he'll be regarded as the biggest disappointment to come to the club in recent years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I don't see why the 'Super Anderson' is being taken so seriously by some people on here, if I remember rightly it started off as being somewhat of a joke due to how impressive he's been in his first season. It was never meant to be a serious thing yet you Liverpool fans act like we're claiming he's the Second Coming of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. It's pretty silly how people overreact.

And to anyone who thinks he's only had one good game this season, honestly...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> just a tad annoyed with my fellow Australian Kewell, glad to hear we're dropping him after this season apparently.



OHEY FUCK OFF TO ENGLAND THEN, TRAITOR.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nickster said:


> OHEY FUCK OFF TO ENGLAND THEN, TRAITOR.


I might just do that, sick of it here, thanks fuckwit. Hmm.

To Enigma: I never took any of the Anderson stuff seriously, nor do I take anything seriously. I take it as a joke.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I sense a part exchange happening over the summer. Kewell and about 6M for Lennon. Good deal for both clubs, imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not really, as all Spurs are getting is 6 million and doctors bills to pay. Plus Lennon is English and if he is to be sold, he'll be priced much higher than that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Then we'll make that 10M.

Spurs have been in the market for a left winger for ages, previously failing in bids for Barry and Downing. Kewell would be a good edition to them imo, and they'll finally have a left footed midfielder to give them more balance. Also, Kewell could reunite his brilliant partnership with Robbie Keane which they had back in the Leeds days.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

KME said:


> You are laughing why?


hmmm lets see shall we?

1> You put him in with people like Maldini,Cafu, and Nesta...do you realize how laughable that is?

2> Henchoz should never be considered "great" he should be classed as average, maybe good but never great.

3> I can name at least 30 CB's that have played in the premiership alone that are better then Henchoz.

4> great players usually maintain their greatness (so to speak) throughout their career right? lets look at his 

gets his 1st real chance at Hamburg (49 apps and *2* goals :shocked
sold to Blackburn after 2 seasons
relegated with Blackburn after 2 seasons (71 apps and 0 goals)
sold to Liverpool for 3.5 million
wins the Uefa,League and Fa cup
lost his place to Igor Biscan
wins his place back in the 1st team
lost his place to Jaime Carragher 
leaves Liverpool after 135 apps and 0 goals 
joins Celtic on a free
leaves Celtic after 6 apps and 0 goals
joins Wigan on a free
leaves Wigan after 26 apps and 0 goals
joins Blackburn on a free 
currently at Blackburn having played 11 times in 2 years and scored 0 goals
played 72 times for Switzerland and scored...yup you guessed it 0 goals 

what a true great  

oh and thats why i laughed 



KME said:


> There is a reason our defense was always better than United's back then


oh really? how many titles did you win to Utd when the "great" Henchoz was playing? and i think stats would back me up (75% sure) if i said that apart from the 2000-2001 Utd have always have a better goals against record then Liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Yeah. Thank you.

Henchoz was good at the best. Nothing more.

And I doubt Spurs will get rid of Lennon. If they did that, and kept Malbranque, I'd lol. Pretty silly, Lennon is very useful. And I doubt Ramos would be dumb enough to even bother bidding for Kewell and his injury worries.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

As much as i like Kewell he really needs to work to gain a base of strength before he will ever shake his injury troubles. He breaks down far too often.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bergman said:


> hmmm lets see shall we?
> 
> 1> You put him in with people like Maldini,Cafu, and Nesta...do you realize how laughable that is?
> 
> ...


1> Most defenders have pace, he's one of the few who didn't that has been a success in a major league. Putting him next to world class players didn't mean anything, he was just a player who got by without pace, like the others, they just happen to be better. 

2> In your opinon, he was great in mine and many other people's, he just didn't have longtivity. 


3> No, you can't. No doubt if you tried you'd name a number of players that are clearly not as good as him and would only be there because you seem to dislike him. Not to mention I bet most would apply to what we were talking about, not being fast.

4> He had a ton of injury troubles you fool, do you think he lost his place to Biscan on merit? 

Why are you rating how many goals he got? Defenders aren't rated on goals. 

And yes, you can make a guess that United's defense is better. So yeah, well done. Our CB pairing was strong, the rest of the team couldn't match it. The year Henchoz was at is best before he was hit with injury, we finished above United and beat them 3 times.



Renegade™ said:


> ^ Yeah. Thank you.
> 
> Henchoz was good at the best. Nothing more.
> 
> And I doubt Spurs will get rid of Lennon. If they did that, and kept Malbranque, I'd lol. Pretty silly, Lennon is very useful. And I doubt Ramos would be dumb enough to even bother bidding for Kewell and his injury worries.


Yes, he did what you clearly couldn't and had reasoning, you never do, for anything. You just "rofl" and "agree" and say "thank you".

And that double post was an accident :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

NICE DOUBLE POST N00B!1111111111111



The Sun says Rio's going to be fit, as is VDS for Sunday...take it as you want, not the best source.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That means neither will be fit.

And MUF are you not listening, I might be going on Sunday, it depends whether my mates Dad is going, and I won't find out until Sunday. Plus I'm willing to bet I look older than you.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

SSN says they're doubtful. 

Hmmm....

Hopefully SSN is right and The Scum isn't.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I don't really believe the Sun, but it gives me a glimmer of hope so STFU


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Rio'd be a big loss,he did well against Torres last time. Who'll partners Vidic if he's not fit?

Cech is Chelsea's only doubt for us for Sunday.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> That means neither will be fit.
> 
> And MUF are you not listening, I might be going on Sunday, it depends whether my mates Dad is going, and I won't find out until Sunday. Plus I'm willing to bet I look older than you.


I look around 19, and my bird is 20 and she thought i was the same age when we met.

I hope you get a ticket, come to sammy platts near the salford quays, we'll welcome you with open arms.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Perhaps Brown could move into the centre, and Gary Neville at right back :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ Around around 19? Open you with open arms?

Someone was right about your poor grammar. tbh.

:side:



> Yes, he did what you clearly couldn't and had reasoning, you never do, for anything. You just "rofl" and "agree" and say "thank you".


Why can't you get over the fact that some people don't believe your over-hype of Henchoz. Hyypia WAS your defense back then, Henchoz was good, but nothing more.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fuck Brown at Center back, id much perfer Pique.

I expect Rio to be fit though, so we wont have any problems.


> ^ Around around 19? Open you with open arms?
> 
> Someone was right about your poor grammar. tbh.


I've just woke up, a little hungver tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I can see Fergie putting Brown there, despite the fact that he's much better at RB.

I believe Silvestre's fit again, but I doubt he'll feature.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

O'Shit would go RB, Brown into the center, I'd imagine. 

And Renegoat, one man (Hyypia) did not carry the whole defense, you always try to claim things like that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

You'd rather Pique over Brown? Really?

Wes gets no love around here, kinda funny.

KME, Hyypia was the best thing about your defense. No doubts. Now, it's Carragher. Hyypia always stood out, gave some great performances, while Henchoz was never really turning up as consistantly as Big Sammi. Fair go he had injuries etc, but I don't agree with your hype for Henchoz.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If anything, I'd say Brown is better at centre-back. At least at right-back, he doesn't have much trouble defensively yet he offers little in attack.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm not trying to say he was absoulutely amaazing, I never did. I said he was great, and when he was in his prime (not long I must admit), he was great, and couldn't be considered anything less. He just never had a career that mirrored his abillity.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I believe Silvestre's fit again, but I doubt he'll feature.


O'Shea, Ferdinand and Silvestre should all start tbh, we'll score at least 1 late goal anyway :side:


> You'd rather Pique over Brown? Really?


Wes is shite, i hate saying it but its true.

I'd trust myself more against torres than him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Injury prone imo.

MUF,Brown is good at CB, I dunno why if Rio wasn't fit, and I hope he is, why you would want Pique, unproven in any big game, playing against Liverpool instead of Wes at CB.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> O'Shea, Ferdinand and Silvestre should all start tbh, we'll score at least 1 late goal anyway :side:
> 
> Wes is shite, i hate saying it but its true.
> 
> I'd trust myself more against torres than him.


O'Shea hat-trick :side:


Who do you think we'll go with in the middle? Carrick and Anderson would be good, but so would Hargreaves/Carrick.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Injury prone imo.
> 
> MUF,Brown is good at CB, I dunno why if Rio wasn't fit, and I hope he is, why you would want Pique, unproven in any big game, playing against Liverpool instead of Wes at CB.


Pique proved himseld in La Liga last year, id feel comfortable with him playing. Wes is a fucking mistake waiting to happen, as is O'Shea.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Wes is shite. Torres would give him the run around.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> O'Shea hat-trick :side:
> 
> 
> Who do you think we'll go with in the middle? Carrick and Anderson would be good, but so would Hargreaves/Carrick.


Im leaning towards Hargreaves and Carrick.

Hagreaves to mark Gerrard out of manchester, and Carrick to carry on his fine form. But Anderson or Fletcher could easily do Hargreaves job, then theres scholes, who can just be awesome. Damm our midifled is the best in the world.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I reckon he'll play Carrick and Scholes in midfield, just judging by the side he put out on Wednesday.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Carrick not being in the England squad is a travesty, he's been playing brilliantly recently, its just a shame he hasn't played as much as he perhaps should.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm thinking Hargreaves is a must. Carrack won't cut it defensively against 'Pool. I imagine Scholes will partner him.



> Carrick not being in the England squad is a travesty, he's been playing brilliantly recently, its just a shame he hasn't played as much as he perhaps should.


It all has to do with England being unbelievaly overloaded with midfielders. If anyone is to get dropped for him, it would be Jenas, and that would be very harsh considering he scored in his last England match.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Carrick/Scholes worked so well last season for the majority, so if that's the case, so be it.

However, I'd rather see a combo of Carrick/Owen/Anderson, for some reason.

I'd mark after all this hate if Wes got the winning goal. Won't happen, but it'd just be hilarious. Considering how half the people around here think he's a clusterfuck.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll be harsh on Anderson if he doesn't play, as has really performed in these big games. But to be honest I'm not going to be be worried about who we have in the middle, as they can all get the job done.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anderson will score the winner on sunday, and im gonna invade the pitch and bow down to him. Will be a DVD extra moment tbh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

But still, certain others will say he's not worthy of being bowed in front of.

Maybe.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> But still, certain others will say he's not worthy of being bowed in front of.












:flip


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ 

Super Anderson and Hargreaves to own Gerrard and co again plz.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

SUPERS READY!


> Having sampled the euphoria that comes with beating Liverpool at Anfield, Reds' midfielder Anderson is hoping for more of the same on Sunday lunchtime when United entertain Rafa Benitez's men at Old Trafford.
> 
> The Brazilian was one of the star performers in the 1-0 win back in December courtesy of Carlos Tevez's first half strike.
> 
> ...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't get it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

A lot of our players are showing passion for United recently, whether that means anything or not in the long run remains to be seen, but I know that Ronaldo has spoken of how being captain was an 'honour'. Anderson says the same there, about the fans and beating Liverpool, etc...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Neither.

Mascherano to destroy the scum on Sunday. Gerrard to score a 'token' goal from 30 yards out, Torres to score.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Neither.
> 
> Mascherano to destroy the scum on Sunday. Gerrard to score a 'token' goal from 30 yards out, Torres to score.


The only thing there i can see happening is Torres scoring and that will only be a consolation.

We're too good for liverpool, theres a reason benitez has NEVER beaten ferige in the league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMAO. Mascherano hype around here is unbelievable at times. Love it.

He is stellar tho, can't argue really.

You prolly won't score tho. If Rio plays, he'll put Torres back in his pocket again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Liverpool manage to get a goal, I agree it'll be Torres, and that'll be even more likely if Rio doesn't play.

Our defending was horrible in midweek with Brown in the middle, if that happens on Sunday I won't be best pleased.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I was just thinking, it's a strange coincidence that each of Ashley, Joe, and Andy Cole are all ****s. Andy Cole for apparently beating up his wife recently for those who don't know.

Carlton Cole isn't so much a ****, but he's just shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Andy Cole will always be one of my favorites, I fucking loved that guy when he was with us.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Andy Cole can beat his wife up as much as he wants, he is that damm good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I always preferred 'All Night Dwight' myself. Such a naturally gifted footballer, much more than just goals. I remember the 6-1 match where he gave Arsenal the absolute run-around :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's still up there as being one of my favorite matches I've ever been at, it was too funny.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> I always preferred 'All Night Dwight' myself. Such a naturally gifted footballer. I remember the 6-1 match where he gave Arsenal the absolute run-around :sad:


Plus he was shagging Jordan, and i remember seeing her at match, i was like :shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And that was back when she wasn't a total wreck.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I blame Igor Stepanovs (sp?)

I still remember cracking up when I saw him again at the Euro 2004 for Latvia. I pretty much forget he ever existed until then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If we score, it won't be Torres or Gerrard. They always mark our best players. The game is sure to be an utter bore, with very few clear cut chances, especially from us. 

Someone shitey normally scores in these games, Silvestre, Berg, O'Shea come to mind.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGQdzzqphus


omfg at that video, its brilliant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diego.









So many great fucking moments in that video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNCCVcKMwi4&feature=related

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There is no better feeling than a late winner.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Late goals are the best thing in football, they either break your heart, or make you jump around like an idiot.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I remember falling about 10 rows when Ole scored, didnt care though. Thats the best moment ive witnessed live along with Rio's last minute against the shites and Rooneys against Milan.

Although seeing Silvestre catch a throw in last season was easily the funniest.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Renegade you fool, why shouldn't there be Mascherano hype. 

He just scored his first ever goal for us, and is the best defensive midfielder in the world. 

If that doesn't warrant hype then what does.

Also LOL @ your overconfidence.

Best moment I've witnessed live is between:

Champions League Semis x2
vs Juve
vs Inter (I was in the aisle behind the goal when we scored the first, and fell over all through the celebrations )
vs Barca
Mellor scoring from 40 yards vs Arsenal
Kuyt's last minute pen vs the shite.

Funniest moment Momo twatting the ball in the air against the scum last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've got every reason in the world to be confident though, it'll be a tough game obviously, but if we don't win, I'll be disappointed, because we really should.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You have a reason to be confident. Overconfidence, especially in such a big game is ignorant though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'd agree to a certain degree, I'm certainly not going to get over confident, I tend not to for many games, let alone against one of the bigger teams in the league.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Why shouldnt we be i confident?

We are the champions, we are at home, we have the best player in the world and we have the best team in the league.

You couldnt tell me 1 thing that would worry me about Sunday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I seem to be the only person that I know who thinks we have a chance though :sad:

edit: MUF I don;t understand how you can go into games like that, thinking like that, even if we were the best team in the world I couldn't go into games thinking like that.

And you don't have Fernando Torres or Lionel Messi :side:

I think the spine of our team is better than the spine of your's anyway, it's just wide players we lack badly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Id take have our center mids and Backs over yours. Reina and Torres is the only ones that are better.


> edit: MUF I don;t understand how you can go into games like that, thinking like that, even if we were the best team in the world I couldn't go into games thinking like that.


Im confident because were playing liverpool in the league. Chelsea or Arsenal i'd be worried, but not Liverpool.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Id take have our center mids and Backs over yours. Reina and Torres is the only ones that are better.
> 
> Im confident because were playing liverpool in the league. Chelsea or Arsenal i'd be worried, but not Liverpool.


Mascherano > Any defensive Mid you have
Gerrard > Any midfielder you have
Xabi > Hargreaves, Carrick, Super Shit and Ginger
Carragher > Rio
Skrtel = Vidic
Agger > Whoever your third choice centre back is.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Why shouldnt we be i confident?
> 
> We are the champions, we are at home, we have the best player in the world and we have the best team in the league.
> 
> You couldnt tell me 1 thing that would worry me about Sunday.


OVERconfident, there's nothing wrong with confidence but when people are guaranteeing wins against capbable teams, it's going a bit far. 

You have yet to win anything this season, he sometimes doesn't make a difference in these games and your team could easily not show up. Unlikely, but possible. 

Fernando Torres is on red hot form, he is combining well with Gerrard, Javier Mascherano is capbable of keeping any player quiet and our new formation has led us to seven straight wins.

And I'd take our spine over any other in the league. It isn't strong enough out wide.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Mascherano > Any defensive Mid you have
> Gerrard > Any midfielder you have
> Xabi > Hargreaves, Carrick, Super Shit and Ginger
> Carragher > Rio
> ...


LOL, you've no sense fool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I agree with all except Carra > Rio.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

KME said:


> I agree with all except Carra > Rio.


Bullshit to you.

Rio is an absolute shit defending defender, and Carra is our greatest ever defender.

And MUF you poor myspace user :side:, I doubt you could argue with any of that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rio is, unfortunately, quality. Pretty much equal to Carra in terms of defending, and offers more going forward.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've never seen him do anything to be as good as he apparently is.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Game at Anfield...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Torres was shit that game anyway.

Vidic is twice the defender fish lips is.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

There's a reason for that though, United pretty much intended to defend and get what they could on the break, it left Torres with little space, Rio was a big part of that. Torres will hopefully get more space on Sunday. 

I agree, but only because Ferret is awesome.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rio's better than Vidic...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's a total lie...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I wouldn't say Vidic is better than him. Both in my eyes are world class defenders, and are a brilliant partnership.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste don't be childish with blind hate, I think you're actually better than that. Oh and Vidic is clearly better than Skrtel.


And you're so confident you'll win Ste, that you put 23k on us. :side:


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I wouldn't say he's "clearly" better than Skrtel. Granted, Vidic probably edges it at the moment, having been around for a couple of seasons, but no one can honestly fault Skrtel on how well he's settled in. Youth is well on his side too, and if this early form is anything to go by, it won't be too long until he can establish himself as one of the top centre-backs in the country, or even Europe.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hmm, I think Skrtel is as good, obviously hasn't acheived as much or anything, but if early signs show what is to come, he is as good from a defensive standpoint. He's settled in so fast, it's unreal. 


And betting on the opponent is a good, you either don't lose, and will be delighted, or you lose and win many points. 

Points mean nothing to me however, so I'd bet all my points on Derby winning the league if it meant we beat United.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

It's gonna be interesting to see what happens when Agger's back. There's virtually nothing between him, Carragher and Skrtel. In fact, if I _had_ to choose, I'd probably take Agger as my first choice. The partnership of Agger and Skrtel is obviously going to be in place for a number of years soon enough, _hopefully_, but until then, with Carragher still around, how do you choose between them, without rotation or playing someone out of position? A great problem to have, but a problem nonetheless.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I see him playing Carragher right back. Finnan seems like his days are winding to an end :sad: Then he can employ Arbeloa at Left Back, which I think he fits best into are team playing at.



Role Model said:


> Ste don't be childish with blind hate, I think you're actually better than that. Oh and Vidic is clearly better than Skrtel.
> 
> 
> And you're so confident you'll win Ste, that you put 23k on us. :side:


Ferdinand seriously pisses me off more than any player ever I think though. I know I couldn't give a fuck about England, but like in 2005, when Carragher was at his best (and I'm sorry he was the best defender in the world that year i think) Rio was getting plaudits and Englad recognition, just because in my opinion he plays better, more attractive football than Carragher.

Plus, it's hard not to hate someone who scored in the last minute to beat us :side:

I seriously do think Vidic is better than him though.

And it's safety betting :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im sure every united fan and most neutrals thinks Rio > Vidic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Still doesn;t change my opinion. Biased as it may be.

Infact I hate Vidic aswell though as he's a Manc.

I genuinely think he's better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rio this season has been amazing, best form he's had in years, I just hope he can keep it up.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> I see him playing Carragher right back. Finnan seems like his days are winding to an end :sad: Then he can employ Arbeloa at Left Back, which I think he fits best into are team playing at.


Aye, that'd be the most obvious solution, but according some reports I've read, Carragher's been pretty pissed off recently at the fact that he's been played out of the position he's established himself so strongly in, and I can't blame him at all for it. Also, I think almost everyone has forgotten the fact that Arbeloa was probably our best player of the first dozen games or so this season playing at left-back, it's sad how badly his form was messed up by playing a different position every week after that.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rio this season has been amazing, best form he's had in years, I just hope he can keep it up.


Too true. Shame he might miss sunday.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If it wasn't Fergie saying it, I'd say it was mind games and that he will play, but with players fitness, he tends not to play that game, unlike Wenger.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If it wasn't Fergie saying it, I'd say it was mind games and that he will play, but with players fitness, he tends not to play that game, unlike Wenger.


You never know with Ferige, hes always surprising us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True.


According to teletext, Riise is set to start ahead of Babel.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

When is Rosicky back for arsenal?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> True.
> 
> 
> According to teletext, Riise is set to start ahead of Babel.


ive been reading that everywhere, i will laugh out loud if his name is announced in the ground.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll admit, the reports of Riise starting do have me worried. With the form we're in, there's no way Benitez should be contemplating leaving Babel out, especially considering just how awful Riise has been this season, but if there was ever a man who will never cease to amaze me with his decision-making, it's Rafa.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm not believing the Riise thing, maybe I just don't want to believe it. He's shocking going forward, and pretty appaling defensively.

One report says "Rafa could field the team that beat Reading on Saturday". Another says "or he may make changes" They don't know, and I can't think how something like that would leak. 

If he played, it's be very negative tactics, and we'd lose, again. 

Regarding Fish Lips, he'll start, so will Van Der Sar, neither of them are in trouble of not making it in my eyes, just mind games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I forgot you had that source of yours, what's his name again, Carlos Queiroz is it? :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Don't need a source, Ferdinand and VDS have both trained, and a Man Utd site said they are both likely to start. Something that has presumably been obtained from the United camp. 

Ferguson has played such mind games before, wouldn't surprise me if he was doing it now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope it's true, I've read they've both trained and VDS is likely to start, but Rio is still a doubt.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I might watch Tottenham vs Portsmouth, because it's an early kick-off just before I go to bed. Tottenham should win.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It has the promise of a good game.

But without Defoe, Harry will prolly play 4-5-1 and camp out a draw.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

At this stage of the season I don't see it being very good, what with Spurs having nothing to play for and Pompey without Defoe, the only player who really looks like scoring for them at the moment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why isn't Defoe playing? Is he only on loan?

I think I'm going to watch it seeing as it's pissing down with rain outside and I have nothing better to do.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

When he first signed, it was on loan, which became permanent at a later date, technically, Defoe was still a Tottenham player when he made his first Portsmouth appearance as, due to time restraints, he could not be signed permanently until a week later. It's permanent now and Spurs are no longer his parent club, but because he was only on loan at the end of the window, he can't play against the team he came from. 

I think it's ridiculous really.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone watching the game then tonight?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

_Tonight_?

I'll assume you mean Pompey/Spurs, and yeah, I've got nothing to do, so I'll watch. 

Tottenham will probably get a decent result, Pompey have no Diop, Muntari, Campbell, Diarra and Defoe. They also have some new guy I've never heard of in the starting line up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tonight for me :side:

I hope to see Tottenham win.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll watch. I'm in the mood for watching some football.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Shocking fixtures list for tonight really.

Only bothering with Spurs/Pompey. The rest look like shite.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boro/Derby looks to be a real thriller.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Exactly.

WHAT A GREAT FIXTURES DRAW.

Worst live and active ever. Fulham vs Newcastle may be the only match worth watching, as both are playing for survival.

Blackburn vs Wigan - shit.
Middlesoborough vs Derby - even worse
Reading vs Birmingham - shit
Bolton vs Man City - could be decent


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ All have 0-0 or 1-1 written all over them tbh.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you saying the Villa vs Sunderland game isn't televised? They have some sort of prejudice against Villa.

I'm just going to go kill myself.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Unless Derby come up with a big upset and beat Boro 2-0!!!1!! EPIC

Not as epic as this EPIC Australian vs Singapore international game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bolton - City will be ultra shit, probably the worst.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Singapore's pitch is atrocious, far worse than the JJB. That's really saying something.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll give Newcastle v Fulham a watch on the off chance that Fulham win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I know.

So, what did CAPTAIN KEWELL do? I don't see him on there. And yes, Foxtel hates Aston Villa


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Fulham v Newcastle will be the best of the pack, sure it won't be sexy football it'll most likely be scrappy. Gotta say the fixture list is poor.

I'm beginning to feel that there is a slight possibility that we could go down this year. Our team is just poor none of them deserve to wear the black and white shirt. For me when they get into the locker room Taylor is gonna have to stand up and be counted. Just kick his team mates arses.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark for a Jimmy Bullard Hat-trick, even settle for another free kick.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tom Huddlestone starts in midfield for Tottenham, with Jermaine Jenas apparently suffering from a leg knock. Michael Dawson replaces Ledley King in central defence. Jermain Defoe is ineligible to play against his old club so Kanu plays up front for Portsmouth, who also include Lucien Aubey, John Utaka and Richard Hughes among six changes. Milan Baros is on the bench.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Adrian Leijer will debut and get the winner :side:

Wow, it seems Pompey are just handing Spurs the match.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kanu? By himself?

:lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Bolton - City will be ultra shit, probably the worst.


And im going out to watch it, come on Bolton :side:

Rite, this will probably be my last post before tomorrow.

Team id like to see:

VDS
Brown - Rio - Vidic - Evra
Ronny - Hagreaves - Anderson - Nani
Rooney - Tevez

Im thinking if we score if the 1st half, it'll be 2/3-0 comfortably. If not, a nervy 1-0 win again 

All we have to do is mark Torres, and we've already proved that isnt a problem.



















*COME ON UNITED! VIVA RONALDO!*


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't dis Kanu, any player that is linked with the Gold Coast Galaxy must be something special.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lyIa2O7msqo

Torres to do that to Vidic/Rio :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enjoyable first half I must say, even without any goals.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pompey really are one of the best deep defending teams I've seen in ages. Credit to Aubey, he's playing Lennon just as any full-back should. Don't get too close to him as he'll turn you, and give him only an inch of space to get his average delivery off without worry of him dribbling past you.

I do hope Spurs score just to make it more open though. It's hardly going to reignite their season anyway.



> Kanu? By himself?


He's supported by Utaka, and although their both inconsistent, if both are on form, goals are guaranteed. In a match like this, where Spurs are easy favourites, it's worth the risk. Baros wouldn't be much use as he just wouldn't have the service.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Despite the lack of goals and completely fucked-up weather, this is a really decent game. I'd still expect Spurs to go on and win, but fair play to Portsmouth for holding their own with this weakened side.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tottenham fans have probably just sung the greatest song ever.

Adebayorrr, Adebayorrrrrr, his dad washes elephants and his mum is a whore! :lmao

Im gonna get that goin in the pub tomorrow.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember when we graffitied Old Trafford :side:

It was so obvious this game wouldn't be a goal bonanza after the amount of build up it was getting.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

And just like that, Pompey are finished. Kanu will wish he'd shown a little more conviction with his earlier header and given them the lead. No doubting Spurs have been the better side though, so they more than deserve this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well, it's got 2 now. Bent and O'Hara. 

Ramos is the sub master. 

And Bent is awesome when he gets a bit of confidence.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fine sub indeed. Pompey's very organised defence were completely baffled by the three man forward line. It's great to see some teams still going the Dutch 3-4-3 if only for 15 minutes of the match.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bent is gold. If Ramos stopped jobbing him off the bench, he'd have bagged alot more than only 8 goals so far this season. Prolly.

imo.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

If only Bent played like that all the time we could have a 3 man attack that be unstoppable :side:

But he only does cameos. Sadly. Lol at the ref saying he could have booked Keane if he had scored after he ran up behind James in the first half. Why didnt he book him anyway, the "intent" was there....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fun little game, passed the time well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

At the end of the day, Keane and Berbatov are too good a partnership to break up. I have a feeling Berbatov will leave in the summer, then Keane and Bent will likely be the Spurs forward line, which would be quite formidable too.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I honestly dont think Berbatov will leave in the summer, not this summer anyway, I can see Bent being sold and supposedly David Villa is coming to Tottenham so that should be good, but I cant see Ramos breaking up the Keane + Berba combo so it might be a sort of 3 man attack. 
I havnt seen much of Villa, is he a total striker or a sort of winger striker who makes crosses and runs into the box from the side also, or just try to be on the end of the crosses, ya know?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Villa is an out and out striker. He is good in build up play, but he plays off the shoulder. He would work very well with Berbatov, but I doubt he'll go to Spurs in all honesty. He'll be looking for a Champions League club, and with all van Nistelrooy's injuries, I think he'll go to Madrid. Perhaps Chelsea.

Also, if a Champions League club like Milan comes knocking, I'd say Berba is likely to leave as ambition would come before loyalty. But then again, Milan may not even make the Champions League so I shouldn't speak too soon.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Villa and Torres plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd prefer a class right winger, so we can keep our current formation. 

Not to mention Villa and Torres have now been split up in the national team, they play one up front.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We need a cover striker though. If Torres gets injured, we haven't got anyone who can fit into that.

Yeah Villa is more than cover, but still :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was going to say, I'm not sure either would be happy with rotation. :side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

£25 Million I read his agent values Villa at!!! Worth buying for any club??


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Despite the game not being televised, I enjoyed reading this.



BBC said:


> 10:57
> Shot by Martin Laursen (Aston Villa) drilled right-footed from left channel (35+ yards), over the bar. Goal kick taken long by Craig Gordon (Sunderland).


Laursen's well renowned for his 35 yard drilled shots!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bentley just drilled a superb free-kick into the frame of the goal.

Perhaps he'd be appreciated at Liverpool. One of the best right wingers in the league, imo. Only behind Hleb and Ronaldo, and perhaps Arteta if you consider him a winger.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Is Hleb really a right winger? I was sure he used to ask to be played "in the hole". Might be someone else. He's still quality though. 

And yes, I'd love Bentley at Liverpool, he's been awesome this season, and we really need a set piece taker, minus the odd free kick from Gerrard, we are terrible at them.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

When everyone is fit, Helb usually plays on the right wing, although he drifts in a lot. As he's so versatile, whenever we have an injury, he usually fills in there and Eboue will play on the right.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Finally a win under Keegan!!!!
Now we just need to build from this, get some form and keep ourselfs up. Not only did we win but we kept a clean sheet.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Great win for sunderland. They should be safe now if they get 1 more win.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Decent set of results so far, now come on you Hammers.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Games weren't as bad as I thought they would be. 

Shitey Boro winning wasn't good, but the rest wasn't too bad. 

C'mon you Hammers.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Newcastle and Sunderland winning messed up the results. Ideally for me, Derby, Newcastle and one of Bolton or Sunderland going down would be perfect. Today's result ruined much of that hope.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great results personally, although Boro winning wasn't that great, glad to see Newcastle and Sunderland finally getting some luck and a win away from home.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FFS Yakubu. He isn't even that good, and defenders just can't deal with him, normally a poor finisher too. Just whacks it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Tomkins hit the bar aswell


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Then got outmuscled for the goal ::

West Ham probably won't even have the desire to get back into this, it's pretty insignificant for them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Bolton/City was terrible, honestly the worse game of the season.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Goal For Wast Ham! 1-1 now.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Get in there! Ashton & Sears Linkup! 1-1


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Gowan Ashton :smug:



> Bolton/City was terrible, honestly the worse game of the season.


Nice myspace :side:


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Sweet, he's certainly starting to answer some of his critics now. I pray to Christ they can hold onto this now, at the very least.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I think Ashton has been struggling with niggly injuries but also i think that Sears has helped to bring out the best in Deano


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Them holding on would be handy, considering the likelyhood that we won't exactly pull clear after tommorow's game. And I don't want to go into the derby being level with Everton. 

They'll probably throw it away though


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

West Ham have come out of there recent extreme dip of form and we are starting to turn the corner. Robbo Green should be in the England Squad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

True, but I still fear the possibilty of you holding on, especially since you took off Parker, and I think he was holding things together well, don't rate his replacement much either.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Theres a couple of new flags that have been made for tomorrow by a group im apart off, both to do with Liverpool. There pretty good, not offensive.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Spector has played quite well as of late at centre back. Spector is better than Collins, Gabbidon. 

I thought Sears had just scored


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not offensive? If it's about us, by United fans it will be insulting to us and therefore offenseive. Surely?

Fuck, Sears hit the post, lovely composure and everything, almost like a young Michael Owen, so unlucky.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Theres a couple of new flags that have been made for tomorrow by a group im apart off, *both to do with Liverpool*. There pretty good, *not offensive*.


Surely that's impossible?

Everton can count themselves lucky if they hang on for a point here.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Sears > Zamora, Cole for his age.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Full Time, good result. Bit miffed Sears couldn't finish Everton off though, he's quite a talent.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The main problem with Sears at West Ham will be 

a) keeping hold of him 
b) keeping him fit

Good result for West Ham keeps us ahead of Tottenham.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

That'll do nicely. I'm relieved we actually have a cushion going into this tough period, I wasn't expecting it.

Have to admit though, nearly every time I watch Everton, I find myself asking "How the hell are we fighting for a league position with this?", and I'm yet to find the answer...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> Surely that's impossible?


1 says "In Rafa we trust, 18 years and counting", the other is something about our mangers being Knighted.

I dont see there offensive, its just the truth.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Alright, I suppose it's a few steps up from the usual crap we're subjected to, at least.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> That'll do nicely. I'm relieved we actually have a cushion going into this tough period, I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Have to admit though, nearly every time I watch Everton, I find myself asking *"How the hell are we fighting for a league position with this?", *and I'm yet to find the answer...


I thought that everytime Neville got the ball.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If they were offensive, they wouldnt get in the ground.

The offensive ones will most likley be up on Sir Matt Busby way.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

While we're talking about insulting posters. It was Pardew's first game at Reading since he left for West Ham. Most of the Reading Fans had signs saying Judas. The thing was, they spelt it wrong.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Theres a couple of new flags that have been made for tomorrow by a group im apart off, both to do with Liverpool. There pretty good, not offensive.


You actually have flags 

I'm sure we'll be taking a series of offensive banners though + grafitting the place.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I thought all Manchester United fans were illiterate.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> You actually have flags
> 
> I'm sure we'll be taking a series of offensive banners though + grafitting the place.


No offensive banners will get in, and the place wont get graffitied. It happened when you played that semi here, but the amount of police in the vermins end last year was unbeliveable.

I also find it funny how none of the pool fans walk down Matt busby way without police escort. Shit heads.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

As did I, especially the ones from Oxford :side:

J/k



> I also find it funny how none of the pool fans walk down Matt busby way without police escort.


That's because we have to get escorted, or we'd be forced to fuck you.

Have you ever seen the amount of police you have?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> As did I, especially the ones from Oxford :side:
> 
> J/k
> 
> ...


You dont get escorted at all. Most of your fans come on the club coach anyway, which will get stoned as usual.

Forced to fuck us? lmao The Salford firm would literally murder your fans if they werent all banned/locked up.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Salford firm lol


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Salford firm lol


Look them up, their founder wrote a book whilst in prison.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Manchseter United firm :lmao

Everton fucked you up badly years ago, and we fucked them up constantly.

And Salford is the shithole of Manchester isn't it  

And also, quick question, if our fans do Munich chants will we be kicked out? :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What do you mean if? Of course your fans will. And some will get thrown out yeah.

And salfords main men run manchester, basically.

We'll just reply with a hillsbrough song or heysel, and then they'll be a big fight afterwoods near the train station.


> Everton fucked you up badly years ago, and we fucked them up constantly.


We were outnumbered at least 5:1 that day. And liverpool dont have a firm, your known for that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> What do you mean if? Of course your fans will. And some will get thrown out yeah.
> 
> And salfords main men run manchester, basically.
> 
> ...


Because all of our main people are in Jail :side: Plus we still do have a firm, every team has one 

And how the fuck did Everton survive 2 years ago without getting anyone kicked out for the amount of Munich abuse they gave amongst others 

And Heysey really doesn't bother us.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You dont get escorted at all. Most of your fans come on the club coach anyway, which will get stoned as usual.
> 
> Forced to fuck us? lmao The Salford firm would literally murder your fans if they werent all banned/locked up.



Admitting your fans stone vehicles? 

Saying your "firm" would murder us? 

Why does this all sound so very hypocriticial...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You mean the weeknight match when we beat them about 4-0? If you do, i missed it so i have no idea.


> Admitting your fans stone vehicles?
> 
> Saying your "firm" would murder us?
> 
> Why does this all sound so very hypocriticial...


Because im a hypocrite obviously....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you want Youtube videos of proof :side:

And we are the stoners remember


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ive seen vids of what they do at half-time and its pathetic. Leeds do it aswell.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not sure I've ever seen the actions of complete thugs and scumbags being spoken of so highly before.

Fucking honestly...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Leeds are so scummy. 

Love 'em.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I love Everton halftimes


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton fans hating us is sad tbh, we dont give a shit about about them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They don't hate you anywhere near as much as they hate us. They'll sing about anything to do with you thought, they never sing about Hillsborough to us.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Everton fans hating us is sad tbh, we dont give a shit about about them.


It's pretty much the same for us these days.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They sing about mickey sheilds though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I mark for him.

My whole French class sing about him, is rather funny.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton will hate anyone it seems, little clubs love to go after the big boys.



Ste said:


> As did I, especially the ones from who live near Oxford :side:
> 
> J/k


Fixed. 



Trickindel said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen the actions of complete thugs and scumbags being spoken of so highly before.
> 
> Fucking honestly...


Well it's coming from both sides, and it's pretty silly tbf.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton are a SMALL CLUB.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So are Liverpool, according to the GREATEST England captain of all time.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Well it's coming from both sides, and it's pretty silly tbf.


Too true. It's worrying that arguments about which set of fans could "fuck up" the other can actually break out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's pretty much what it always comes down to, in this thread lately.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think that's true, of course, if you disagree I will be forced to fuck you up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What with? 'MR FUNNY' Tom Ormo and his firm of 12 year olds? Who I'm guessing will most likely be armed with rolled up copies of the Beano and empty Panda Pop bottles.

I'll start running for the hills now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lmao @ the abuse of Tom GOrmo firm abuse.

They truely are *******.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Coming from you Ste?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How is my firm not hard 

We;d fuck you up anyday :side: :lmao

So back onto football, what's everyone's favourite chants got there team?

Poor Scouser Tommy owns for me.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I love it when Fields of Anfield Road gets going.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's particularly good on European nights.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Has to be Fields of Anfield Road for me, too. We only ever tend to sing it right after we score, so the crowd is always well into it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What with? 'MR FUNNY' Tom Ormo and his firm of 12 year olds? Who I'm guessing will most likely be armed with rolled up copies of the Beano and empty Panda Pop bottles.
> 
> I'll start running for the hills now.


:lmao :lmao

Take Me Home United Road, and We'll Never Die/The Red Flag are good ones.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You go the matches Trickindel?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Of course he does. 

Fields of Anfield road is our best long chant. 

Our best player chant is the new Torres one for me, the way the crowd bounce along with it is quality.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> Alan Hansen has pinpointed Javier Mascherano as the key to Liverpool's hopes of securing their first league win over Manchester United since 2004.
> The former Reds defender believes Alex Ferguson's men will quite rightly be wary of the in-form duo of Steven Gerrard and Fernando Torres, but feels the protective shield the Argentina international will provide to the defence will be just as important.
> 
> "If we look at Manchester United's meeting with Liverpool, it has all the ingredients to make a classic on paper and yet - because it is so tight and tension plays a huge part - it normally ends as a non-event," said Hansen.
> ...


Mascherano the Key?!!??


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, obviously. 

Why are you surprised


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm not suprised. Just thought I'd post it, I'm bored tbf.

Reina

Carra - Hypia - Skrtel- Arbeloa

Alonso - Masch

Kuyt ----------Gerrard ---------Babel

Torres

Is the team you want out there right?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I want Kuyt and Risse on the wings, would be quite a sight.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've gone off the idea of Kuyt out wide, but it's him and his pointless workrate, or Pennant and his pointless randowm running. Oh the joys of our right wing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really sincerly doubt Riise would be on the wing. If he was on the teamsheet, LB most likely.



KME said:


> I've gone off the idea of Kuyt out wide, but it's him and his pointless workrate, or Pennant and his pointless randowm running. Oh the joys of our right wing.


We should buy Lennon, ftw.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I really sincerly doubt Riise would be on the wing. If he was on the teamsheet, LB most likely.


But your not England, and you obviously dont know the news about Risse.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, and I'm sure that the SOURCE has to be correct?!

Just like the same one that said Rio was out for the game?

Hmm.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He has seen that bit of particular news. 

He certainly wouldn't play LB with other lear options there. We don't have a great number of options out wide if Rafa doesn't consider Babel ready for it. 

But he could have used this Riise tectic against Inter, and he didn't, so I remain hopeful.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's the amazing RAFA mind games. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll make a bet that Riise doesn't start...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rafa hasn't mentioned it :side: 

I take it Rio is fit? And VDS?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS is a maybe, and Rio is doubtful. Same as yesterday.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FERGIE mind games. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They need to hurry the fuck up and decide if he's fit or not. (Rio).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really doubt he'll play, going by situations like this in the past. I hope he is, but I'm prepared mentally for him not to be.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm prepared for mind games. He's a tough 'brute' lad, he'll play imo.

jinx.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I trust whatever team Fergie is gonna play tbh. As long as sheasys on the bench :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He best be, he actually played alright in midweek.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Neville to make a return for Man Utd. Fowler to make a return to Liverpool, just so he can EMBARRASS him again.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> You go the matches Trickindel?


Yeah, had a season ticket for 8 years or so now.

I haven't seen any more reports today about Riise starting, so I'm a little more confident about Babel's chances. Seriously, I'll probably be more devastated to see Riise's name down tomorrow than I was to see Zenden's for the CL Final, and that's saying something, believe me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> Yeah, had a season ticket for 8 years or so now.
> 
> I haven't seen any more reports today about Riise starting, so I'm a little more confident about Babel's chances. Seriously, I'll probably be more devastated to see Riise's name down tomorrow than I was to see Zenden's for the CL Final, and that's saying something, believe me.


Where do you sit?

If your back of the kop then gtfo I'm jealous.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> Where do you sit?
> 
> If your back of the kop then gtfo I'm jealous.


50 rows back in it, yeah. I used to be in the Lower Centenary, but after a couple of years in the Kop, I seriously never want to leave it. Screw the new ground!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> 50 rows back in it, yeah. I used to be in the Lower Centenary, but after a couple of years in the Kop, I seriously never want to leave it. Screw the new ground!


Main Stand atmosphere > That 

I get there for CL and FA Cup games in The Kop so it's alright I guess.

You go aways?


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> Main Stand atmosphere > That
> 
> I get there for CL and FA Cup games in The Kop so it's alright I guess.
> 
> You go aways?


Not as much as I used to, being at Uni makes travelling a right pain. Bolton's the only away game I've been to since Athens, but I'm gonna do my damnedest to get to the Arsenal CL game and the final, should we get there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> Not as much as I used to, being at Uni makes travelling a right pain. Bolton's the only away game I've been to since Athens, but I'm gonna do my damnedest to get to the Arsenal CL game and the final, should we get there.


I'm going to that 

So have you gone right down the priority ladder then?


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> I'm going to that
> 
> So have you gone right down the priority ladder then?


For the league yeah, not so much for Europe actually.

My Dad, being the genius that he is, has still been buying tickets for the CL away games, only for Uni to get in the way of plans (and honestly, I've said I wouldn't mind missing a couple of days, but he didn't seem too pleased by the suggestion). So we've got credits for when it matters / when it's possible to go, and I'm lucky that the away leg for Arsenal falls in this Easter holiday, or I'd be fucked again...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We can start out together for league again next season :side:

I'm on a new season ticket next season, so I'm targetting:

Fulham
Bolton
Blackburn
Wigan 

If they stay up

That should get me to all of them apart from Man Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal and Everton (Which I'll go home section) The season after.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> That should get me to all of them apart from Man Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal and Everton (Which I'll go home section) The season after.


I actually haven't been to any of them for league games yet. I've been to Old Trafford a few times, but apart from the Chelsea FA Cup semi, they were all to watch St. Helens in the Grand Final. :side:

And my one and only trip to Goodison was to watch Tranmere rape them 3-0, back when I actually used follow them more passionately. Such a shit ground, but what a legendary day.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> I actually haven't been to any of them for league games yet. I've been to Old Trafford a few times, but apart from the Chelsea FA Cup semi, they were all to watch St. Helens in the Grand Final. :side:
> 
> And my one and only trip to Goodison was to watch Tranmere rape them 3-0, back when I actually used follow them more passionately. Such a shit ground, but what a legendary day.


You can get tickets in the home section next season with no history anyway, they go on general window sale to anyone :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Whats the odds for grand slam later today on each of the 4 teams winning or drawing?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The amount of snow in manchester is rediculus. Snowball fight with the scousers  :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's snowing here as well, I nearly fell on my ass walking the dogs. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's sunny here :sad:

I'm not going btw  :sad: 

I got told the chances were unlikely, but there was always a chance, which is disappointing.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

The game best be on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still not all that worried about today, which is very odd for me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I am, and have been like all week :sad:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm kinda worried. If we lose today, it'll just blow all the momentum we've gathered over the past few weeks away.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're getting 4th whatever happens today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh I think if we somehow beat the scum, the bitters, and the Arsenal we're right back in it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Huh you think you can still win the title?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

There's a 1/1000 chance, so yeah.

And Rio has been ruled out.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Ste said:


> Meh I think if we somehow beat the scum, the bitters, and the Arsenal we're right back in it.


I totally agree. If we beat Scum tonight and if Arsenal draw with Chelsea, then we still still have a chance to win the Premiership


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^yes mathematically maybe but in reality it would really be something amazing.No chance really.

We really need liverpool to at least hold United to a draw today,then we have to win. A draw won;t be good enough IMO.

..Reckon our team will be
...Cudicini
Ferreira-Carvalho-Terry-Cole
Lampard--Makelele- Ballack/Essien
Cole--------------Kalou(could be SWP either I suppose)
--------Drogba--------


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> There's a 1/1000 chance, so yeah.
> 
> *And Rio has been ruled out.*


Where'd you read that? Can't say I'm surprised I've been saying it all week, only you lot have been saying he'll play. 

Fucking lame though, he'll be a loss.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sky Sports News says it


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You best not play Makelele. I think it would be a risk in that if Arsenal's midfield is a bit off, he'll read us back to front and Chelsea will dominate possession, or he'll get overrun just like Pirlo and Gattuso did. As Chelsea are the favourites, I think they best just stick with Essien and Ballack in midfield and go the usual 4-5-1/4-3-3. With both Cole and Kalou in support. Both have looked brilliant lately. I don't think playing Belletti would be too wise an idea as he's so attacking, but it may be an idea to bring him off the bench as to unnerve Arsenal, considering he scored the winner against us in the CL not long ago.

Arsenal will play a much similar formation to Chelsea, but with much more emphasis on attacking up the flanks. Chelsea will obviously play their natural direct passing game predominately up the middle.

EDIT - Rio being out just about doubles Liverpool's chances of winning, imo. Welcome Brown back into the centre.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Not confident at all without Rio, especially if shithead is playing centre back now. Torres will lead him on a merry dance.

Hopefully we go 442 today and don't fuck about.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I bet after my bumming of him all week Torres will be shit :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm nervous now, it doesn't double their chances, but I'm far more fearful now with most likely Brown at the back, seeing as he looked fucking terrible in midweek there.

Eh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If that's true, good. If it's not, suck my dick. 

I'm untruly nervous, if we're going to get anything we have to score, and Rio or no Rio it's still a big task at OT.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> You best not play Makelele. I think it would be a risk in that if Arsenal's midfield is a bit off, he'll read us back to front and Chelsea will dominate possession, or he'll get overrun just like Pirlo and Gattuso did. As Chelsea are the favourites, I think they best just stick with Essien and Ballack in midfield and go the usual 4-5-1/4-3-3. With both Cole and Kalou in support. Both have looked brilliant lately. I don't think playing Belletti would be too wise an idea as he's so attacking, but it may be an idea to bring him off the bench as to unnerve Arsenal, considering he scored the winner against us in the CL not long ago.
> 
> Arsenal will play a much similar formation to Chelsea, but with much more emphasis on attacking up the flanks. Chelsea will obviously play their natural direct passing game predominately up the middle.
> 
> EDIT - Rio being out just about doubles Liverpool's chances of winning, imo. Welcome Brown back into the centre.


Makelele better play,not playing him would be a stupid move IMO. I can't see Lampard not starting though so one of Essien/Ballack will make way surely.
Hopefully it'll be a good game,both teams will need a win if United win really, a draw wouldnl't be enough IMO.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

SSN is saying the same shit on Rio they have all weekend. 

Pretty sure he'll play.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well according to you they're now waiting on him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Five Live say they expect Rio to start.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The stupid bar thingy says he's ruled out, but there's no breaking news or anything, so I'm not really trusting...

I expect him in the starting line up.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm living in hope but Fergie ruled Rio out of the England game, so he could conveniently 'injure' his back in the last minute of today's game :side:

I'm fucking nervous without him, all of a sudden our defence looks so much weaker.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rio will play.

Hoping for a draw in the other game, if not a Chelsea win wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't wait for United/Liverpool game, really fancy United though. Got a bet on 2-0 and 1-0 Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sir Bobbeh has just further cemented his legendary status in football by suggesting Ashley Cole be omitted from England for what he did against Spurs. There are legends, then there's Bobby Robson. Why did Newcastle ever sack him?

I suppose Lescott's been better than him this season anyway, so there'd be no harm in him playing over Cashley.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bobby Robson is a legend for the amount of stupid non sensical comments he's came out with over his career.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone see the pictures of Paul Jewell today in the News of the World...lol.bet the missus won't be happy.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Anybody who says anything bad about Cashley is a legend in my books


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bobby Jobson :side:

I'd like Arsenal to win so that Chelsea are further away from us, but then if Chelsea win I think we're 6 points clear. That might be best for us.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Our team:

Reina, Aurelio, Carragher, Skrtel, Arbeloa, Mascherano, Alonso, Gerrard, Babel, Kuyt, Torres. 

Subs: Itandje, Hyypia, Riise, Benayoun, Crouch.



No complaints from me.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

As good as the Liverpool team gets, imo. However, I'd liked to have seen Arbeloa on the left marking Ronny Johnsen, but I suppose Finnan isn't fully fit to go on the right, and it'd be harsh to drop Aurelio with his recent form.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS

BROWN
RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
VIDIC
EVRA

RONNY
SCHOLES
ANDERSON
CARRICK
GIGGS

ROONEY

TEVEZ, NANI, O'SHEA, OWEN, KUS


I'd rather see Tev and Rooney up front, but that'll do.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rio starts.

Riise doesn't thankgod.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

More confident after seeing the team. It was the one I thought he would go with if everyone was fit, although I would rather see Tevez up top with Rooney.

Liverpool are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overdue a result against us though, which makes me very wary.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

No Hargreaves? Odd decision. Despite his performance at Anfield, I wouldn't be fully trusting of Super A just yet. I suppose he and Carrick should do enough in terms of a defensive shield, but in that Tevez has been sacrificed.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Carrick and Super play so well together.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> VDS
> 
> BROWN
> RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


WHAT A FUCKING TEAM

RIO FERDINANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Would prefer Tevez in there since he's awesome in these games but fuck it, that team should win. Carrick


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I marked for the muscles on the guy just shown on SSN.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

i have a cheeky £10 on both games being 1-1.

i really do think that Liverpool will be up for it and it wouldn't surprise me if they come away with the 3 points.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sad to see Rio, knew he'd be there though. 

Happy not to see Hargreaves, he was awesome at Anfield. 

Pleased with our line up, can't think of much I'd change about it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Watching the Anderson interview on MUTV.

The man is a legend.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Half an hour, I'm shitting myself, though considerably less after knowing Rio's in the team. My main concern now is that Rooney's on his own really, though I can see Anderson, Scholes or Carrick pushing forward in a more attacking role. What's awesome is that all three of those are capable of doing it, moreso Carrick and Scholes than Anderson. Then of course we've got Ronaldo who I can see playing alongside Rooney for a bit.

I have a gut feeling Anderson will score today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hleb getting ice-cream with his agent in Milan > Anderson's interview.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Feguson had two line ups set up, one 4-4-2 and one 4-5-1, he probably made his decision once he saw ours, or something similar. It cam out very late. 

I wanted us to control the midfield, it'll be interesting to see how they deal with Gerrard this time now he plays further forward. 

Alonso, Masch and Stevie vs Anderson, Carrick and Scholes should be interesting.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Half an hour, I'm shitting myself, though considerably less after knowing Rio's in the team. My main concern now is that Rooney's on his own really, though I can see Anderson, Scholes or Carrick pushing forward in a more attacking role. What's awesome is that all three of those are capable of doing it, moreso Carrick and Scholes than Anderson. Then of course we've got Ronaldo who I can see playing alongside Rooney for a bit.
> 
> *I have a gut feeling Anderson will score today.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

We say that every game .

Aslong as Anderson pisses of Gerrard, ill be happy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Anderson will own Gerrard yet again :hb

I think Anderson's goal will come every game yeah, but I can see it happening today.

Which means it probably won't :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anderson will be the most advanced of the midfield three, as Carrick is the most defensively adept and Scholes has been playing more of a holding role this season.

Anderson says that he is currently at 70 percent fitness, which is understandable due to his last season and lack of a pre season. So OMGZ at what Anderson will be next season.

If Anderson was to score the winner today I would run up and down the street singing. My head would also probably expolde.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Man Utd 1-0

Rooney will get the winner mid-way through the second half, and will then proceed to get booked for over celebrating. I'm yet to decide whether it will be his first or second yellow :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

That Cantona interview > All.

Tevez has gone for the wet dog look today. Awesome.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Their goal will either be really jammy or really class. Really late, or really early i n either half. Either way it'll be vital, imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Get back to us when you have decided plz.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I just want us to score a clean cut goal so there is no reason to moan.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Still can't believe West Ham had the services of Javier Mascherano and used him four times.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao at some Scouser saying Torres is the best in the world


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Doesn't seem like anyone's giving us a prayer. No pressure then!

I don't think people have done our chances justice, with how well we've been playing lately, and even though United are rightly favourites, I'll be disappointed if we don't give it a real go.


And Torres _is_ the best striker in the world at the moment, without question.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Liverpool's team looks good on paper, I'm fearful of Torres and Babel really.

We should have enough to get the result, but I really can't call this which worries me.

Enjoy the game jobbers!

PS. Hello Tom you jobber, I haven't spoken to you in ages :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm nervous, and bricking it slightly.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Off to watch first half now, be back at half time...

... Shame Liverpool aren't in their black kit. 

2-0 United


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rooney needs to get his finshing touch back.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

What the hell is wrong with Reina?

He's going to hand this game to Utd at this rate.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What a joke. Bennett has ruined the match. 

Renegade is a god btw.


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been listening to this on Five Live. I think I need to get stream for the 2nd half, it sounds to entertaining to miss.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

What.A.Fucking.Idiot.

Although i don't think Bennet really needed to send him off.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

An entertaining half ruined by a referee, and an error from Reina. A shame. We were playing bloody well too.

(btw, LOL @ the United fans booing our players sorrunding the referee. Do they not remember the Keane era?)


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Masherano shouldn't have gone over to Benett, however the decision to send him off was wrong IMO. 

Ruined the game, pathetic. It's common sence that this game is a game where passion will be running high and Bennet's ego has sent Mascherano off, awful decision.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

God bless Wes fooking Brown.


Bennett did what the other refs have been scared to do, Mascherano got what he deserved, he'd been acting like a dick the whole half, fucking embarrassing.

We better not lose this now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mascherano's a cheeky twat, deserved that red. After seeing Torres booked, and Alonso holding him back, you have to be pretty fucking stupid to carry on having a go.

We should get a bit more freedom in the middle without him.


Pleased with that half, Ronaldo's been quiet but he generally is in these games. Rooney looks good today, wouldn't be suprised to see him score. Anderson has been good also.

Wes Brown, what a legend, I'm pleased for him. He's given us a lot this season and despite the people that don't like him, I think he's been good for us and deserved a goal.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

So when did Mascherano have his brain removed then? What a complete idiot. Most needless yellow card of ALL TIME.

Torres was stupid, Masch was King of the Stupids.

Excellent refereeing by Steve Bennett, he's been the best person on the pitch so far


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sorry but if that was a United player then all the United fans on here would be criticising the ref.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

is it 1-0 United? My dad turned it to Celtic v Gretna :no:


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't understand why Mashcerano felt the need to run over to Bennet after the Torres booking for fuck sake. Wes Brown the shite **** as well.
Oh well still another half to go I guess, I bet fuckin Ronaldo the nonce will dive to get a pen or some sort. Well done for Rooney for not diving in the first few minutes after that poor challenge by Carragher.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Now would be a good time to see Anderson score his first goal


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rooney's honesty probably cost us a penalty, like Tyler said 'sometimes you have to go down', and it wouldn't have been a dive either, he did well to stay up. Wouldn't be the first time that's happened either. Shame, but I admire him much more for staying on his feet and trying again.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mascherano is an idiot.

Brown is a goalscoring idiot.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mascherano was merely begging the question, 'Why are you such a fucking idiot' to Steve Bennett, which quite frankly is perfectly legit. He shouldn't have been booked initially, nor should Torres so it was fair enough.

FA best get their act together. Set the rules straight, and be more accountable for refs bottling it.



> An entertaining half ruined by a referee, and *an error from Reina.*


As bad as he was in the first half, I hold Skrtel just as accountable for the goal. It was like he didn't even know Brown was there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fukcing stupid, I knew he was going to get sent off. He's my favourite player, I adore the ground he walks on, but fucking hell he's stupid ****.

3 Players can go in at HT thinking they've done OK, Aurelio, Babel and Torres. The rest in particular CAPTAIN FUCKING MARVEL - Garbage.

If we get anything from this now I'll have an orgasm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killah RKO™ said:


> I'm sorry but if that was a United player then all the United fans on here would be criticising the ref.


Not if they'd done exactly what he did, I'd be calling them a fucking idiot, the ref was forced to make that call by the terrible behaviour of the player. After this week and all this stuff about 'Respect in the game' Mascherano was a total cock, simple as that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Referee was right to send him off, got every other thing wrong though. 

Torres being booked for asking why he's being kicked. Brilliant, the referee is just weak. 

Footballing is becoming a women's game, red cards for questioning a referee, oh dear. 

Anyway, just hope we keep it to 2-0, we won't score. Wes Brown is fucking shite.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Not if they'd done exactly what he did, I'd be calling them a fucking idiot, the ref was forced to make that call by the terrible behaviour of the player. After this week and all this stuff about 'Respect in the game' Mascherano was a total cock, simple as that.


Bollocks. I normally agree with you but that is Bollocks.

He's a cock for asking the referee what's going on? He wasen't agressive.

Bennett trying to steal the spotlight, AGAIN.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Gray and Redknapp are going to have a punch up. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hopeful we can go on and win this. Get a second quickly, and then it'll be all over.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gerrard will have to play the half of his life if we are to get anything from this.

YNWA.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It wasn't a red card for questioning him though, it was a yellow for dissent. 

:smug: at my football knowledge :side:

Questioning is fine, but given that Torres had just been booked for dissent, and that everyone around him was telling him to stop, he deserved it for not realising how stupid he was being. He had a go, that would have been enough but he carried on throwing a fit and had to be removed from the pitch.


brb second half destruction I hope :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Bennett is a tool, but Mascherano is an idiot for even giving Bennett a decision to make.

Also I haven't heard the scousers since the whistle was blown.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Andy Gray and Jamie Redknapp are going to start fighting


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

DC you are seriously starting to piss me off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

How is that dissent? Can anyone prove what he said? He was throwing yellows about because he was too weak to control them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Gray and Redknapp are going to have a punch up. :lmao


That was too fucking funny. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That was too fucking funny. :lmao :lmao


Gray had to shout and speak 100MPH just to keep up with Redknapp. :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Now its gonna be hard for Liverpool to get back in the game and I believe Bennet is the one to blame


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Steve Bennett was indeed correct then is everybody in favour of yellow carding every player who talks to a referee during the game?

Steve Gerrard, Gerrard
He kissed the badge on his chest
Then put in his transfer request
Steve Gerrard, Gerrard

LMAO.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What happened? I bailed as soon as Masch was sent off. Andy Gray best win the fight, Redknapp is a cock.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

damn 3-0 even though Liverpool are down to 10 men they have just gave up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Abysmal. 

Didn't deserve to lose 3-0, but thanks to Mascherano and the referee, we did. 

Torres and Babel were the only threats, and both went off, it looked like a total joke when they went off.

Reina would have been excellent if he hadn't made 2 fuck up's. 

Rest were crap.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Bergman said:


> What the hell is wrong with Reina?
> 
> He's going to hand this game to Utd at this rate.


knew it...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Babel and Torres hardly did anything at all, same with Gerrard.

Worthy winners, shame Anderson shits himself in front of goal. 

Oh welllllz that'll do.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great stuff, thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Mascherano..fuck sake.

It wasn't really a yellow in my opinion but there was no need to risk getting booked in the first place.Stupid,stupid.
We need to win now to stay in touch a draw is no good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There goes any hope of the title race 'going down to the wire'.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Babel and Torres hardly did anything at all, same with Gerrard.
> 
> Worthy winners, shame Anderson shits himself in front of goal.
> 
> Oh welllllz that'll do.


There were 3 occasions where they both got past 4-5 players and looked up for a pass, only to find nobody there.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Chelseafan said:


> Mascherano..fuck sake.
> 
> It wasn't really a yellow in my opinion but there was no need to risk getting booked in the first place.Stupid,stupid.
> We need to win now to stay in touch a draw is no good.


Arguing with the referee when your not on a booking is stupid, you'd have to find a whole new word for what Masch did.

If this finishes in a draw, the title race is over.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Might have been a grudge match, but not overly bothered looking back. Not lost anything on Everton, except a point and we should beat them next weekend to all but clinch 4th spot. Not a great day, but I am not going to lose any sleep by losing to the Premier League Champions.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think whoever said about Mascherano being yellow carded for 'talking to the ref' is watching a different game - he was booked for dissent, and doing it persistently. He did it numerous times and deserved the yellow card.

I mark for us looking good. Ronaldo scoring is fantastic, though I think Aurelio did a good job on him today. Reina kept it from being a much higher score, and we probably could have got a couple more. Don't care though, 3-0 against Liverpool is great, considering they're supposedly the 'in form' team everyone bums :side:

My Anderson prediction was just mind games, I knew he wouldn't score :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel, Torres and Aurelio were the only players who seemed bothered.

Fuck off Gerrard.



> Might have been a grudge match, but not overly bothered looking back. Not lost anything on Everton, except a point and we should beat them next weekend to all but clinch 4th spot. Not a great day, but I am not going to lose any sleep by losing to the Premier League Champions.


:no:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ste said:


> DC you are seriously starting to piss me off.


Wow, I'm not even trying. Don't know what is pissing you off but I suggest you try and live with it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^

We just lost 3-0 to the fucking scum and you're dancing around like a fairy saying you won't lose sleep over it. 

I marked for how generally poor Aurelio is, and still managed to handle Ronaldo. Didn't mark for Ronaldo getting an undeserved goal gifted to him.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

That second half was purely academic, the game was over as a contest when Mascherano was sent off.

Bennett is a complete tit, he wasn't going to hesitate throwing yellow cards at anyone who came within 10 yards of him. I am in no way defending Macherano's actions, because his second yellow was the result of a number of incidents of arguing with the ref. But Torres should never have been booked. Ever since what happened with Cole, we can't move without hearing about how players are disrespecting referees in the modern game, but today, Steve Bennett was guilty of exactly the opposite. In booking Torres, he was showing blatant disrespect to the lad. It was clear from replays that there were no foul or angry words spoken by Torres, and yet Bennett has deemed his questions as dissent. When players can no longer talk to referees in a calm and non-argumentative manner, we have a problem.

Mascherano was extremely foolish to follow-up, and his stupidity alone warranted being sent off. Bennett might have been out of order booking Nando, but surely Masch knew there was only one outcome from approaching him again. Alonso could see it, and so could every Liverpool fan. None of this shit would have happened with any other ref, but that doesn't matter, because he was in charge today, and we just failed to accept that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought our midfield was quality today, and with Mascherano off we had a lot more freedom. Carrick was brilliant, couple of dodgy passes but he more than made up for it with some stunning ones. Scholes was also very good too, very calm and showed he can still do it, and that he's the sort of player we need in these games. Anderson worked hard again today and picked out a pass on numerous occasions, shame about his shooting though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> DC you are seriously starting to piss me off.


Weak.

Also, I noticed Alonso seemed a bit off colour. I suppose it was always going to be hard for him once Masch was sent off, but he was rather absent in the first half too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> ^
> 
> We just lost 3-0 to the fucking scum and you're dancing around like a fairy saying you won't lose sleep over it.
> 
> I marked for how generally poor Aurelio is, and still managed to handle Ronaldo. Didn't mark for Ronaldo getting an undeserved goal gifted to him.


I can't dance. :sad:

And no, I won't lose sleep, unless the Neighbours have a party like last night. That sucked.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Wow, I'm not even trying. Don't know what is pissing you off but I suggest you try and live with it.


Becuase you obviously have a distinct lack of passion. We've just lost 3-0, been absolte shit, to the fucking scum, and yet your happy.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can't remember the last time I saw Alonso play properly well, doesn't seem anywhere near what he used to be to me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ste said:


> Becuase you obviously have a distinct lack of passion. We've just lost 3-0, been absolte shit, to the fucking scum, and yet your happy.


I would not say I am happy, because I have had one of the worst few weeks of my life. I'm not delighted with losing but as I said, I am not going to lose sleep, or worry a lot over it.
I have a lot more important things to worry about.

Maybe because I am not a 'born' Scouser, that works against me, but if it means being more relaxed, and not as defensive, I'm all for it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He didn't exactly get on the ball, when we were defending which was most of the game, he was ok, when we had the ball we just passed to Torres and Babel, before losing it again. 

He played really well in the last few Prem games too.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It has nothing to do with passion. He's just being realistic. Liverpool were never likely to win anyway.

I seriously hate how some people try and define how someone should react to such things in the vein of being a 'proper' supporter.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh well, Liverpool vs Liverpool debates makes a change from United vs Liverpool ones :side:

We're in a fantastic position for the league now, and if we can get a result against Arsenal and Chelsea we are sorted.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

William Gallas is all fired up he's delivering instructions on the pitch. What a man:side:

We need to go for it.
Essien at right back is interesting selection too.

Cudicini

Essien
Carvalho
Terry
A. Cole

Lampard
Makelele
Ballack

J. Cole 
Drogba
Kalou.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Blowing off a 3-0 loss to United is totally devoid of any passion at all and should hurt any Liverpool fan worldwide. 

And no he wasn't being realistic. Losing to United is never "not a bad thing".


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No it's because it's annoying when people seem to be fine with something that is like destroying me inside, and yet they support the same team.

It's nothing to do with being a proper supporter, it's be being in a rage and not understanding how it's possible for others not to be.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ferdinand was his usal immense self today considering he had only trained once and was carrying an injury.

Best defender in the league.

Carragher was all over the place for a lot of the game, Rooney had him in knots.

And to be fair if Liverpool beat us, it would hurt and would affect my day and probably my week, a lot of that due to Liverpool supporters giving me stick.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Suppose I might as well make a mention of how we actually played while I'm at it.

Reina made some superb saves in 1-on-1 situations, but some of his kicking was horrific, and conceding two goals as a result of missing crosses is pretty unforgivable. We've seen the best and the worst from him today. Aurelio, not known for his defensive prowess, pretty much nullified Ronaldo in open-play today, so credit where it's due.

Considering how isolated and out-numbered Torres was for the vast majority of the game, I thought he did really well. He never stopped working for us, but didn't get the level of support that would have seen his work turn into real threat. Babel did alright as well, but every time he did work himself into decent positions, there was a lack of options coming up from the back to help him out. Alonso, Masch and Gerrard were all doing OK up until _the incident_, but after that, United's superior numbers in midfield lead to them being over-stretched and kept relatively quiet.

Carragher looked a bit suspect early on, but sorted himself out, while the only complaint I have about Skrtel is his lack of conviction in beating Brown to the ball for the first goal. And on that subject, I didn't think it could get any worse than conceding to Titus Bramble, but I've been proved wrong, _dead wrong_.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Manchester Metropolitan Police Force has issued an urgent appeal, for a missing person.
> 
> The victim has been described as white, 6ft tall, dressed like a chav and it has been also reported that he disappeared in the manchester united v Liverpool game. Police have also confirmed the spectator is known as "Steven Choker Gerrard."
> 
> ...


:lmao

I'm pleased that I can go into school without getting stick. My mate usually tells me something was debatable, but really nothing was today. I'll expect him to say Torres was immense, he bums him so much. 

He doesn't even have Sky so he can't watch the game anyway :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpools central defense was horrrrible today, an utter mess.

And Ronny deserved his goal as much as anyone, not sure how it was 'undeserved' personally.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Because he got handled by Aurelio and missed a bunch of sitters that we tried to gift him before, none of which he deserved based on his graft down the right hand side.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gerrard was seriously the worst player on the pitch. Well after Kuyt but that is a given.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Blowing off a 3-0 loss to United is totally devoid of any passion at all and should hurt any Liverpool fan worldwide.
> 
> And no he wasn't being realistic. Losing to United is never "not a bad thing".


I did not say it did not hurt me, but I am not going to scream and shout and act like its the end of the world. It might be for you, but it is not for me.

I don't care if you think I am 'devoid' of passion. I don't care if you think I am not a true supporter. I could not give a shit. Anyone that knows me knows I love my Football, it just does not leave me fuming, or kicking things around the room.

The only time that has happened is when AFC Bournemouth got relegated, when we lost to Milan second time around or Bournemouth missed out on the playoffs by a point to Reading.

If that makes me a fairweather fan, so be it. I would rather be labelled that than 'devoid' of passion.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

For the record, I didn't shout and scream either. It doesn't change the fact that saying "I won't lose any sleep over it" sounds very suspect after what just happened. 

Then don't argue the point. See above regarding getting angry and kicking things. 

Brilliant. 

Ok then.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

I really hoped liverpool could snatch a draw from Man Utd but they ended up getting pounded. Why mascherano why did you have to argue with the ref.

It's going to be a tight match with chelsea but i belive we could leave stamford bridge with the win but it could always go the other way.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm assuming that Skrtel got a call from Reina for Brown's goal as he seemed to completely leave it for the keeper to collect.

Rooney terrorised both centre backs all game. He's immense up front by himself. He just can't finish.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Generally things that hurt you make you lose sleep though


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think considering Reina came for it, Skrtel must have got a shout. Can't think he'd be stupid enough to just let Brown fly in like that. He seems very aware most of the time.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

T-C said:


> I'm assuming that Skrtel got a call from Reina for Brown's goal as he seemed to completely leave it for the keeper to collect.


Yeah, that's a point. I really didn't want another reason to be hating on Reina right now though, I think too much of him for that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If Chelsea and Arsenal draw this will be one of the best days in ages.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I could see a draw. Arsenal's recent goal scoring record, or lack thereof from the Strikers, and Avram Grant means it could be. Would certainly be the best day of the season for United fans if so.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> If Chelsea and Arsenal draw this will be one of the best days in ages.


That and a Valencia win over Real would result in the prefect footballing day for me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Well that was a pile of shit

Mascherano should be ashamed of himself, Reina too  useless twats.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Are you going to be putting MUFs prediction of a win in your sig now?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Very entertaining first half, even game. 1-1 finish IMO.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty good game at the Bridge so far, hope it stays even.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I nearly fell asleep during that first half, but it did pick up near the end.

I see Chelsea nicking it.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I thouhgt the first 20 minutes were pretty slow picked up after that though. Few decent chances for us.
Kalou ftw:side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

We've put up a decent game so far, I just hope in the second half we can throw more men in the box and make some real chances rather than all these half chances floating about. Flamini's distribution has been rather poor too, and contrary to what I expected, Makelele is playing well, so if Mattuso can sort his passing out, we could go on and perhaps nick the win.

Also, note to Wenger, get Eboue off the field right now. Go 4-2-3-1, with Walcott, Hleb and van Persie supporting Adebayor.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Very intense first half but i feel chelsea took their chances more better than arsenal. Still our defence held up but i don't want to see us on the backfoot in the second half we need to speed up our offence and not wait for chelsea defenders to come and build up their numbers. Also the passing around the box annoys me. Eboue needs to calm down or he's going to get sent off like mascherano.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hope Arsenal win but I bet we draw or lose.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I thought that was a pretty poor half, generally, but I'm amazed it's still goalless. I don't think much will change for the second half, Chelsea sneaking a winner would come as no surprise though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Eboue should be fed the ball every time Arsenal attack.
He'll probably score or something now...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't get why they don't put on Walcott and make him switch sides with the other side. He could trouble Cole, and Essien with his pace.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

FUCK :side:


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

SAGNAAAAAA!!! WHAT AN ANGLED HEADER 

COME ON!!!!!!

Anyway we have to keep composed and not squander our lead.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Shocking defending from Chelsea, it'd be class if Arsenal can end this unbeaten home record and potentially keep the title race alive.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

BACARY! 

Best RB in the world.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

GAY, Chelsea best score.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Sagna!



> WHAT AN ANGLED HEADER


:side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Seriously, get Avram out. This could get embarrassing because he is nowhere near the level of Wenger or Ferguson I would put him below Moyes in the managerial rankings.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Sagna!
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


Passion makes people say things you know :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Seriously, get Avram out. This could get embarrassing because he is nowhere near the level of Wenger or Ferguson I would put him below Moyes in the managerial rankings.


Why do you immediately hit the panic alarm every time you go a goal down?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

SUPER SAJMA :side:

Someone got excited :side:

And :side: at you Subliminal


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Arrrgh fucking hell


----------



## kertonl (Mar 16, 2007)

Lol Nice win for us over liverpool let's just hope arsnal loose.

Ohh and:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

1-1 Droggy, hope they get the name right :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kertonl said:


> Lol Nice win for us over liverpool let's just hope arsnal loose.
> 
> Ohh and:


Thanks, United fan from Bristol.

And that is so old now, it's not even funny.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

kertonl said:


> Lol Nice win for us over liverpool let's just hope arsnal loose.
> 
> Ohh and:


So very old. How's Bristol?

Shame Chelsea have equalised, but I'm sensing an epic ending to this game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

DROGBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Bye bye Arsenal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Drogba, better than Arseal winning ahspose.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Shit, I hate being right! Still, I'd prefer a Chelsea victory to a draw.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Draw would gift United the title, need one of them to win to stop such an event happening. 

So c'mon Chelsea :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

When they have Essien in the centre of the park Chelsea are such a better side.


----------



## Legend93 (Jul 7, 2007)

Argh fuck off Arsenal!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Outplayed in the two area's of the field which matter most. Centre of defence and attack. Credit to Drogba, Carvalho, and particularly Terry. They won the match for Chelsea.

Man Utd better go on and win the league now. I'd rather Arsenal job to United if they win the league rather than win at OT for Chelsea to win the league. They make me physically ill.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Well we have lost the title over a space of five games. De Ja Va hits us again. What a blow to our confidence. I'm not going to be able to sleep right tonight.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm with Novus.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Essien is a beast,he should be in the centre.
As for people canting Grant doens;t know what he's doing,when Anelka ands Belleti came on...FUCK OFF,you know nothing. 

Drogba caused the Arsenal centre-halves problems all day long,he just needed a little help from Anelka and things are hunky-dory

Happy,very happy actually. We still won;t win the title..but Arsenal's epic run continues.
And yea our first goal was offside.



> Chelsea make me sick.


Good.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Credit to Arsenal - they're a young side and have done very well to last this long given its really their first season together, and without the experience of Henry. They just didn't have the strength to last, which had been questioned.

Anyway, its not all over. The table as it stands:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Although I'd rather Arsenal won, I have to say I'm just glad the game wasen't a draw. Very good game and was much better than the United/Lpool game.

Hope Chelsea win the league TBH as I don't like having the same winner two years in a row. Glad Grant proved those idiotic fans wrong.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We seem to be a fucking magnet for bad referee decisions 

Pissed it all away in the space of five games 4 of which were against average/bad sides :no: 

Oh and im glad to see chelsea have there long ball skills back :agree: also great fans :side:


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Chelseafan said:


> Essien is a beast,he should be in the centre.
> As for people canting Grant doens;t know what he's doing,when Anelka ands Belleti came on...FUCK OFF,you know nothing.
> 
> Drogba caused the Arsenal centre-halves problems all day long,he just needed a little help from Anelka and things are hunky-dory
> ...


We have had some terrible luck over these last five games. I can name a lot of decisions against us but there is no point. 

I also applaud drogba for his comments about gallas.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Arsenal should just concentrate on the Champions League now, title is over for them.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Im a temporary Chelsea fan for the next 2 months. Come on Chelsea! I still want Arsenal or Liverpool to win the Champ League though. :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Im a temporary Chelsea fan for the next 2 months. Come on Chelsea! I still want Arsenal or Liverpool to win the Champ League though. :side:


are you sure you are a yid fan?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ :side:

Off Topic but: http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/2303_soccer_sex_shame2.shtml

LOL!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Credit to Arsenal - they're a young side and have done very well to last this long given its really their first season together, and without the experience of Henry. They just didn't have the strength to last, which had been questioned.


Fully agreed. There's still plenty of improving to go in our side before we can win the league. I just hope that improving does happen and we don't just fall apart like young teams of the past have done, notably Leeds :side:


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> ^^ :side:
> 
> Off Topic but: http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/2303_soccer_sex_shame2.shtml
> 
> LOL!


:lmao 


> The soccer boss, more used to bawling instructions at his under-achieving players from the sideline at Pride Park, pants to his lover: "Do you like that?" Her non-committal reply is: "Oh ****ing hell, Paul."


I feel sorry for his wife though but :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Overrated said:


> Oh and im glad to see chelsea have there long ball skills back :agree: also great fans :side:


Why not play direct against 2 centre halves who didn't win 5 headers between them all match.
Arsenal need to learn to shut up shop better IMO. Walcott was terrible when he came on but Arsenal didn;t really look like scoring in the last few minutes.

Avram Grant interviews ftw!!

^^Lol did ya see the pics in the News of the world..he look s a right perv.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> The Derby County manager hits the net more times than his relegation-haunted team have managed all season in a sleazy HOUR-LONG home-made BONDAGE PORN VIDEO.





> Jewell's trousers and pants go down faster than Derby in May (they lost AGAIN yesterday, 1-0 at Middlesbrough) before he leaps on her, rattling in goal after goal for a full ten minutes.


:lmao Its funny cause its true. The amount of puns in that story is hilarious.

This may be my new avatar:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

That picture is in his Wigan days, maybe even his Bradford days.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

It was a funny read this morning none the less.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's annoying to think that our biggest centre half, Senderos, has the balance of a blind, three legged dog, and not to mention his piss poor strength, so even with his height, he's useless against big strikers the likes of Drogba, Carew and Jones. He's like the Peter Crouch of centre halves.

Then neither Toure and Gallas are tall enough to really challenge Drogba in the air. We really could do with a burly centre-back.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> It's annoying to think that our biggest centre half, Senderos, has the balance of a blind, three legged dog, and not to mention his piss poor strength, so even with his height, he's useless against big strikers the likes of Drogba, Carew and Jones. He's like the Peter Crouch of centre halves.
> 
> Then neither Toure and Gallas are tall enough to really challenge Drogba in the air. We really could do with a burly centre-back.


Wheater?

Can just imagine Skrtyl and Wheater together. :evil:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

If Senderos was on it would have been far worse tbh. Any time he's up against Didier he makes a mistake.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

When is Rosicky coming back for Arsenal?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> When is Rosicky coming back for Arsenal?


no date.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Arsenal sign a quality forward next season they will be there or there abouts. I would have said they need a new Goalie but I have been very impressed with Almunia this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Killah RKO™ said:


> Wheater?
> 
> Can just imagine Skrtyl and Wheater together. :evil:


Skrtel's performance today was certainly not memetic of his recent awesomeness.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It seems like Skrtel steps onto the pitch with an implacable vengeance, and that he's got a score to settle with everyone on the field. He strikes me as the type of player who has killed with his bare hands.

Good asset for Liverpool to have, imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Vidic would kill him.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Richard Dunne would sit on both of them:side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

... with ease.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Skrtel eats people like Vidic for breakfast.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd back Skrtel over Vidic. He's badass. His only legit challenger for Skrtel would be Andre Bikey, but he's prolly too busy beating up physios :side:

At the end of the day, Sagna is the ultimate winner. He scored our goal and was subbed off while we were winning 1-0, so he wins too :side:

Right back of the season, imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sagna is second only to Ramos as far as best right backs on the planet at the moment in my opinion.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

And Sagna has a better haircut than anyone else.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Killah RKO™;5526458 said:


> If Arsenal sign a quality forward next season they will be there or there abouts. I would have said they need a new Goalie but I have been very impressed with Almunia this season.


I think we do not need to sign anyone tbh maybe another cb for cover but a new striker nah RVP, Ade and Bendtner plus we have eduardo to return is more than enough. We need to learn how to grind out results and break down teams better then we wouldent be dropping points to likes of birmingham.

Oh and hleb would make mince meat out of all of them :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

KME said:


> Skrtel's performance today was certainly not memetic of his recent awesomeness.


He needs a season to settle in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal are still not out of it, but with their next few fixtures it's going to be tough.

I'd rather be up against them for the title than Chelsea tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> And Sagna has a better haircut than anyone else.


This should not be overlooked.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Oh and hleb would make mince meat out of all of them


Point taken. He did square up against Repka in pre-season, so he's no prima donna :side:


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Tbh it's Man Utd title too lose. With their experience i don't see them fucking up their lead like arsenal have.

I believe that we need to sign an experienced defender to improve our squad in depth but i believe next season we should have matured enough to be able to stay consistent until the end of the season. That's unless injuries doesn't spoil anything.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I see a revamping of our team next year in a few areas. Today showed why we aren't challenging for the title

Reina

Arbeloa - Agger - Skrtel - New LB

Alonso or New CM - Mascherano

New RM ------ New LM or Babel 

Gerrard

Torres

or a new striker and new singers so we can play a succesful 4-4-2 again.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^No Carragher?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Still so many more games to go this season, I expect a few more twists and turns in this title race.

The sending off sort of killed Liverpool today, but even before that we were out doing them imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd use him sparingly, but I'm starting to think we'll be putting the future first if we want to move forward. Not to mention Carra is giving away a ridiculous number of penalties, and doesn't seem to work well with Skrtel. Agger seems like a player that would be on Skrtel's wave length, both good on the ball and quick. 

Got a feeling Gerrard may go too, he lacks a real creative spark, and can't play in a congested midfield.

We'd never have won today, after the goal, and the sending off just assured it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's my favourite player of alltime, my alltime hero, but I hate to say his days are numbered. He has lost that extra yard of pace, and has started to badly panic on the ball.


And 2 things Ben:

New LM OR BABEL? WTF, why a new left mid 

And what about Nemeth :side:

Gerrard will be off in the summer without any CL success.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard won't be going anywhere, where would he go?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea :side:

Seriously I could see him fucking off to Chelsea, Real or Barca. He's already proved he's unloyal.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

The Dog and Duck FC, because that's where he's suited based on today's shambles of a showing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought he'd be up for it today, what with glory being at stake.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

If Gerrard was unloyal, would he not have gone the last two times?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea won't buy him, unless Franpard fucks off, which I still don't think he will.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste: Cause Babel has no left foot, I'd give him a few games out there, before making him a full striker. Either always with Torres, or 3rd/2nd striker to begin with instead of Kuyt/Crouch.

Nemeth, yeah, but I was talking about next season, not sure he'll quite be ready by then, he's only had half a season in the reserves

Our reserves are so awesome though, top of their league and winning like 5-1, 7-0, 12-0 in the tournement they're currently in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kuyt is useless, even more so on the wing. Why the fuck does Rafa continue to play him?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No real other options, altho I would have played Pennant, at least he has pace. 

I think Kuyt is used strictly because of his "work rate", but that does nothing for the team really.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How old is Nemeth atm? If he continues to progress he and Torres will be orgasmic for a few seasons together.

omfg @ a front 3 of Babel, Torres and Nemeth in a few years.

I get the feeling with Babel unless he develops on his left foot his cut inside is going to be too easily read by wing backs, and any threat he had on the wing, gone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was read several times today, so he won't be able to use that trick too often as it's already becoming very obvious.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's 19. 

And I noticed Babel occasionaly pulls out one or two turns on the outside now, instead of just cutting in. He skinned Maicon and Wes Brown, he has a bit of an element of surprise, but still cuts in too much.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Kuyt is useless, even more so on the wing. Why the fuck does Rafa continue to play him?


I was in a state of shock when he brought Babel off, and not Kuyt who did fuck all, all match and just picked up his pay cheque for the week.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel going off was ridiculous, Benitez had basically conceded defeat, it was obvious. He didn't want anymore players being risked I suppose. With Masch out already we can't afford depleating the team more before the Derby.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Babel owned Brown so badly one time.

And Gerrard wanted to go, and only stayed because he got death threats. (If we're being honest, I know some people fool themselves and say he stayed through love of the club) And that was after we won the Champions League


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is Torres injuried, or was it just the fact the game was over? He got that tackle on him from Carrick, but I didn't think he was actually hurt.


Owning Brown isn't all that amazing though. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He just gave up.

As did the team, which was what upset me the most.

Yeah we were 3-0 down, but nobody showed any passion. That can't be expected when Mascha wasn't there though, if he was still on he would have still been running his heart out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We should have had more really, but we just passed it about to conserve energy, otherwise it might have been even more embarrassing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The last few minutes were so horrible. For the first time ever I didn't want to watch the end of the match, it was to upsetting.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I didnt


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I nearly turned it off as I was laughing so hard.


Zing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I just watched it. Happily.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I watched the last 15 minutes from the dinner table since my jobber mother decided to have our roast lunch at 3pm


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is she mad?

3pm


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We had ours at the end of the Chelsea/Arsenal game, my Mum knows not to do it before then.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Same


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm marking for MOTD 2 later tonight. :hb


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can't wait.

Hansen better be on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seeing as it's a big one, I'm hopeful, but my guess is it'll be Dixon and Peacock.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Peacock knows his stuff tho :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My mate who went to the match today got a knife pulled on him by a Manc. Nice fans.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Where?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ste said:


> My mate who went to the match today got a knife pulled on him by a Manc. Nice fans.


I find it ironic a Liverpool fan would complain about such an event.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I find it pretty unironic really. 

United critisise Liverpool fans for such actions, when they have alot of fans who do it themselves. It's really quite hypocritical.

No set of fans would be happy with it happening, and either would have the right to complain, they're as bad as each other in these situations. 

Not to mention MUF said a few days ago that Liverpool fans "like to murder people" when he is a fan of a club carrying knives around. 

BTW, the guy doing it was *30*, on a *15* year old kid.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We got kept back about 45 minutes I got told. We got out, and because my mate and hus Dad drove there they walked a different way to the police or whatever. Some man in his 30's was waiting in some street and because my mate had a scarf showing he followed him and started hurling abuse about Hillsborough etc, so my mates Dad said to him leave it out mate or something, so the guy pulled a knife out, so my mate and his Dad bailed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well that guy is an idiot and most likely on something, but he's clearly in the minority, we don't all carry knives and act like ****s.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Away fans get checked before we go into the stadium, maybe your Stretford End should :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Well that guy is an idiot, but he's clearly in the minority, we don't all carry knives


No, but of course all Liverpool fans do.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well that guy is an idiot and most likely on something, but he's clearly in the minority, we don't all carry knives and act like ****s.


It's the same thing with Liverpool fans who stoned Smith's ambulance, but very few United fans would bring themselves to admit that. They brand all of our fans with the same slander. Just seems disgusting after reading what Ste said.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah well some fans are like that, mostly the thick ignorant ones, or the young ones who don't know any better.



I luv Mickie James said:


> No, but of course all Liverpool fans do.


k? If you want to admit that, fine.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think that's what he was getting at...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> k? If you want to admit that, fine.






> Yeah well some fans are like that, mostly the thick ignorant ones, or *the young ones who don't know any better.*


I didnt say that k?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes Benjamin, I know that's not what he was saying, he was doing his usual post looking to start something, and I just didn't feel like rising to it.



I luv Mickie James said:


> I didnt say that k?


huh


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm confused :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I didn't get that second bit of Jamie's post either :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James' involvement in this has left me baffled.

Also I'm listening to the Spoony 606 podcast and, yea, he's a twat.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh my bad, I misunderstood what Ben said :$



> Also I'm listening to the Spoony 606 podcast and, yea, he's a twat.


Spoony > you


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yoooo, Hansen is on it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani again made me shrink like a school girl.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Notice how Raffa moans as usual about one of his players getting sent off


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

KF4E said:


> Notice how Raffa moans as usual about one of his players getting sent off


As usual? What the fuck? That's the first time we've had a player sent off this season.

And if you actually listened to the interview, you'll realise that he handled it with a hell of a lot more grace than some of his peers have recently.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

For some reason hearing Hansen wax lyrical about Rio fills me with glee.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> As usual? What the fuck? That's the first time we've had a player sent off this season.


Exactly, I had a fucking good laugh at that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rio deserves nothing but praise this season, he's been a fucking beast. Just hope he stays fit and his form continues.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> As usual? What the fuck? That's the first time we've had a player sent off this season.
> 
> And if you actually listened to the interview, you'll realise that he handled it with a hell of a lot more grace than some of his peers have recently.


No but it just seems everytime something doesn;t go Liverpools way he has a hissy fit and blames the referee.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

On form there is no doubt he is the best defender in the world at present in my mind. Utter merkage.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> No but it just seems everytime something doesn;t go Liverpools way he has a hissy fit and blames the referee.


Name a single manager who doesnt, it aint right, but the ref was shit today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd much rather he'd have scored today instead of Brown.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

KF4E said:


> No but it just seems everytime something doesn;t go Liverpools way he has a hissy fit and blames the referee.


Go listen to it again, then listen to Ferguson's from after the Pompey game, then come back and tell me the same thing. Don't try and make Benitez out to be something he isn't.

By the way, dropping Ferguson in there isn't out of bitterness from today's game, I'm just trying to prove a point and that's the best recent example that comes to mind.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The referee was right to send Mascherano off, but the way he handled the whole thing was poor, he just wanted to make an example of someone.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Yeah when I first saw it, he just got in the refs face and wouldnt shut up or leave the scene, thats why he got sent off so he deserved it. So when I heared Raffa moaning about the ref it was laughable because it clearly wasn't the refs fault.

I understand though what you mean. Every mamager does it. But raffa does it a hell of a lot more than anyone I've seen.

It deffinetley deserved a sending off though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd rather anyone scored today than Brown.

However it was good for comedic value.

Not quite as good as O'Shea at Anfield, but not too far off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's crazy how many random people score in that fixture.

I was pissed O'Shea didn't make a token appearance at the end.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

80k a week for Brown plz.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

KF4E said:


> So when I heared Raffa moaning about the ref it was laughable because it clearly wasn't.


He could barely have been more reserved in his answers. In fact, he flat-out refused to answer almost every question regarding the referee.

Both Mascherano and Bennett were out of order today. Bennett for going into the game looking to send someone off, from either team, Mascherano for falling into the trap.



> But raffa does it a hell of a lot more than anyone I've seen.


'Bullshit' just about covers that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

KF4E said:


> Yeah when I first saw it, he just got in the refs face and wouldnt shut up or leave the scene, thats why he got sent off so he deserved it. So when I heared Raffa moaning about the ref it was laughable because it clearly wasn't.


He deserved it, but any good referee would make a bigger effort to warn Mascherano of the consequences. It sounds stupid, but it's their job to protect the players as well as disciplining them, speaking of that, he certainly wasn't protecting Torres today, and booked him when he tried to get some. The second part didn't make sense, but Rafa hardly moaned, even if he had gone off on one it would have been justified, the referee wasn't good.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I always mark for Silvestre's brace against them a few years ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Only decent thing the guy has ever done for us to be honest.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

I guess the referees can't win. For sending him off he did a bad job according to the liverpool fans. But it would be the same if he didn't send him off. I know I would have been pissed off if he didn't send him off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You're not getting it. He was right to send him off based on Mascherano's persistancy, but he could have been more diplomatic in the fashion he went about throwing his cards around. As it turns out, we lost a player and any chance of a result because of it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Agreed. Rio must have hated carrying him for 3 years.

Also I usually hate the guy but I found myself marking for Drogba today, he's a tit but such a beast of a player. Glad he's off in the summer.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

No I am getting it. but why should the referee let him off. He told him to go away but he didn't so the fact that he was already on a yellow didn't help either. He fully deserved it, which is what your saying I know, but the referee shouldn't have done anything different.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I marked for the first goal, could have done without the second.

Having Chelsea chasing us is much worse than Arsenal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> No I am getting it. but why should the referee let him off. He told him to go away but he didn't so the fact that he was already on a yellow didn't help either. He fully deserved it, which is what your saying I know, but the referee shouldn't have done anything different.


You still aren't getting it. I'm not saying he shouldn't have sent him off or let him get away with it, but a mentally strong referee would have managed to control Mascherano to the point where he wouldn't keep offending. But he didn't, he just kept letting decisions go until they became costly, without issuing warnings. That's poor refereeing, and what Rafa "complained about (despite being very conservative in his post match interview)

Ono @ that muppet Chiles saying Drogba should be sent off for removing his shirt and going into the crowd, the two merge as one incident.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Agreed Chelsea have much more of a stickability about them, they just won't shift.

I look forward to United going to the Bridge and merking their home record though.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

No, a good referee would ave sent him off. A poor referee would have told him more than once and therefore not done anything about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chiles is a legend.



T-C said:


> Agreed Chelsea have much more of a stickability about them, they just won't shift.
> 
> *I look forward to United going to the Bridge and merking their home record though.*


Eh I hope so, I'm hoping we can at least get a draw.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You clearly aren't comprehending what I'm saying in the slightest. 

HE SHOULD HAVE SENT HIM OFF BUT IT COULD HAVE BEEN AVOIDED IF HE HAD MORE DISCIPLINE, AND CONTROLLED MASCHERANO, THEREFORE THERE WOULD BE NO MORE OFFENSES AND THE MATCH WOULD HAVE FLOWED MORE IN THE PROCCESS AND THERE WOULD BE NO CAUSE FOR COMPLAINTS. 

Do you now understand?


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, I have understood you all through this argument lol. But you're saying that the ref could have acted better by controlling him. But why should he have have controlled him, it's his job to send someone off it theire disobeying the rules, thats what he was doing so he sent him off.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

To be honest, I have a much bigger problem with Torres' booking than Mascherano's second. Was he in Bennett's face? No. Was he hurling abuse? No. Did he run over to him from elsewhere on the pitch? No. It doesn't fit any of the criteria that dissent is typically judged on, and the only explanation left is that Bennett was looking for retribution for what happened with Cole, to prove to someone, anyone, that he was in control and could do whatever he wanted.

That alone should have set the alarm bells ringing in Mascherano's head. But, unfortunately, Masch has too much integrity to suffer such bullshit. He's pretty much just become a martyr today, foolishly, and the rest of the team has paid the price.

There were incidents in the other game today that were much stronger displays of dissent, but Clattenburg rightfully let them slide. Any other ref, on any other day, Torres wouldn't have been booked and Masch wouldn't have been sequentially sent off.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sending people off is a big decision. I think Bennet owanted to make and example of someone to show the players he wasn't going to take any shit. Which is incredibly poor refereeing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Someone has to beat them there eventually, and who better than us?

Whilst typing that I kept saying "WHO BETTA THAN KANYON" in my head. Thought people would be interested in that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

By disciplining him properly, something he failed miserably to do, he wouldn't have had to issue further cards. 

It's his job to send people off if they are doing wrong, but it's also his job to warn players and try to explain to them the obvious consequences that will follow if rule-breaking continued. He failed to do so, and we ended up with an unnecessary sending off that killed a potentially interesting game.

His ridiculous booking of Torres influenced Mascherano's complaints too, so the referee has to take blame for his idiocy in that incident.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Someone has to beat them there eventually, and who better than us?
> 
> Whilst typing that I kept saying "WHO BETTA THAN KANYON" in my head. Thought people would be interested in that.


Eh, with any luck we might be only needing a point by the time we go there, or even be able to lose that game without it mattering much. :$


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

I remember seeing him tell Masscerano(sp) to go away, which he failed to do.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That would be ideal. There is still a lot of life in this title race though I reckon, still have to play Arsenal, Chelsea and Middlesbrough who have a ridiculous record over the top 3. Plenty of banana skins.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

KF4E said:


> I remember seeing him tell Masscerano(sp) to go away, which he failed to do.



Mascherano. 

That was only just before he sent him off, the rest of the times he just turned his back. He was clearly trying to get a point across and wanted to send someone off to prove his new 'no nonsense' credentials to Keith Hackett.

Not that saying 'go away' is good enough, pretty ignorant really. He should have taken him aside and had a strong word with him, something all good ref's do. Bennett didn't today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How dare you misspell his name.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

A little bit of me at the time wanted Rafa to let him go. Just to see what would have went down.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Bitches would have been smacked, no doubt.

God knows what team we'll put out for the derby now. I can't see Lucas slotting straight in, because the 4-2-3-1 only worked because of the way Mascherano operates. But as long as Crouch doesn't get in, I'm happy...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

T-C said:


> That would be ideal. There is still a lot of life in this title race though I reckon, still have to play Arsenal, Chelsea and Middlesbrough who have a ridiculous record over the top 3. Plenty of banana skins.


Indeed as funaki would say.

Did any one notice Mr. Drogba's shorts bulge as he celebrated his second goal. What a beast

I loved seeing him boss Gallas/Toure in the air too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Lucas will slot in there actually, he did so against Newcastle, okay, not formidable opponents, but as well as playing 'box-to-box' he can also play the holding role. 

I don't really want to see the Kuyt, unless we get a last minute penalty. I'm not fond of who'd presumably replace him, but I'm sure he could get the better of Everton's left back...

Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Skrtel - Aurelio 

Lucas - Alonso 

Pennant ----- Babel 

Gerrard

Torres

Lots of pace in the final third there, Pennant and Babel were good with each other earlier in the season, switching wings and making inter-play, but they rarely got a chance together since, I hope they do now. 

Not fond of that Carra - Skrtel partnership really, but I'm not sure Hyypia would handle Yakubu in the air, or floor, and I do still rate Skrtel despite him not being at the races today.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Chelseafan said:


> Did any one notice Mr. Drogba's shorts bulge as he celebrated his second goal. What a beast
> It confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Chelseafan said:


> Did any one notice Mr. Drogba's shorts bulge as he celebrated his second goal. What a beast
> It confirmed my suspicions.


That your life before that moment had been lived in the closet?

Disturbing.



That'd probably be the team I'd choose, too. It'd do wonders for us for Pennant to find a bit of form between now and the end of the season, but sadly, I don't think the odds of Rafa ending his love affair with Kuyt being a fixture in the first team are too high.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It worries me how immune Kuyt is to being dropped, he was quite clearly having a nightmare out there today against Evra, and Rafa opted to bring off Babel, who with a bit of support would have had a really good game, he was certainly getting the better of Wes. He seems virtually undroppable, and he really shouldn't be.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

And of course, the worst thing about the situation is that while he stays in the team, he has next to zero incentive to improve his performances. I can't recall too many instances in the past of any manager being so loyal to such a poor player, especially going to the extent of playing him out of position just to accommodate him in a new system. Having said that though, if he was anywhere near being a half-decent striker, we probably wouldn't be playing with five in midfield...


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Did you hear the fans in the Chelsea/Arsenal game. They were shitting all over Grant, but then as soon as they scored they wanted to bum him, some fans are fucking ridiculous some times:side:


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

KF4E said:


> Did you hear the fans in the Chelsea/Arsenal game. They were shitting all over Grant, but then as soon as they scored they wanted to bum him, some fans are fucking ridiculous some times:side:


Well, we already know just how fickle Chelsea fans are. I mean, they wouldn't support Chelsea if they weren't, right?


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

True, it's funny how no one had even heared of a Chelsea fan untill they started doing well. Hence the famous 'where were you when you were shit' chant.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> Did you hear the fans in the Chelsea/Arsenal game. They were shitting all over Grant, but then as soon as they scored they wanted to bum him, some fans are fucking ridiculous some times


Anyone who booed the substitutions is clueless really. That's all I;d say on the matter.



Trickindel said:


> Well, we already know just how fickle Chelsea fans are. I mean, they wouldn't support Chelsea if they weren't, right?


All fans are fickle.



> True, it's funny how no one had even heared of a Chelsea fan untill they started doing well. Hence the famous 'where were you when you were shit' chant.


Yes we had no fans. Obviously that's not what your saying but still
Why do you think ther top teams have more supporters..nothing to do with the fact they are/have been succesful.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I marked for them when they were "shit", Hasslebaink and Gudjohnsen with Cudicini in goal (Y)

Then they turned into the footballing equivalent of Monopoly.

I think Stamford Bridge always used to get good attendance too, and the fans were good, travelled well. You just notice them more now they're a big team, and of course you get alot of "plastics" going to games, which kills the atmosphere a bit.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hasselbaink and Gudjohnsen were great together. Throw in Zola and it was magical.

Cudicini was the first real good keeper we had for ages though. We went through the like of that Ed de Gouy(sp? who cares) and Bosnich before that,who were all dodgy enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gotta love Ed De Goey, dreadful keeper. 

I remember Cudicini against us in 2001/2 at the Bridge and being absoulutely amazing. You beat us 4-0 and he won MOTM. Chelsea were good to watch then, either red hot and win well, or get beaten for being poor, they never had the momentum to worry many people either. 

How times change...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Dreadfully good right?:side: He couldnl't catch a cold let alone a cross.

Exactly,still I like winning most weeks now,it was very unpredictable though,we could beat United one week and then get outplayed by someone like Southampton the week after. Our last pre Abramovich game was also vs Liverpool for the last CL spot. Zola's last game for us


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know what's happened to Cudicini. He's no where near as solid as he used to be (I used to rate him very highly), and he's been incredibly unlucky with how his career has progressed. When Chelsea brought Cech over, Cudicini was still better than a vast majority of keepers in the country, but never got a game. And I can't be too wrong in thinking he's possibly the best keeper in history to never play for his country.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd agree with that^

I think not playing regularly will not have done him any good though. And he was always prone to an error or 2 a season. If he wanted to he could have left though,so it's pretty obvious he doesn't mind being second choice and picking up his pay packet.
Still his stop against Berbatov the other day was class and he was solid today too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> You clearly aren't comprehending what I'm saying in the slightest.
> 
> HE SHOULD HAVE SENT HIM OFF BUT IT COULD HAVE BEEN AVOIDED IF HE HAD MORE DISCIPLINE, AND CONTROLLED MASCHERANO, THEREFORE THERE WOULD BE NO MORE OFFENSES AND THE MATCH WOULD HAVE FLOWED MORE IN THE PROCCESS AND THERE WOULD BE NO CAUSE FOR COMPLAINTS.
> 
> Do you now understand?


:lmao

You don't know how much I laughed at you having to explain 4 times when you meant. Utterly hillarious. How he did not get it.

---

Can't wait for the end of season now. End of seas, and Pre-Season is always great, and then the wave of optimism every team gets in the Summer, thinking they have a chance at success. I just love Pre Season in the fullest, what with the various teams we play that have a supporters bar right next to the pitch. It really does own.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I really fucking hate Didier Drogba.

I'll fucking throw in some money to get his ass out of the EPL, and into Spain.

I'm sick of his domination against Arsenal.

It's just not fair.

And oh, bye-bye EPL chances. I don't see how this team can make-up the 6 points with their very limited depth. You can only push the horse so far before it passes out.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree. Arsenal look surely out of it, but Chelsea look very much in it still. All it could take is one draw or loss and Man Utd could drop points. The fixture of Chelsea vs Man Utd will be very vital for the Premiership title.

I'm not going to bother to rant and rave about yesterday, waste of time.

I'd prefer Chelsea to win the Premier League and not Man Utd. 

That is all.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What I really can't understand right now is how Chelsea did so well when Drogba and Terry were injured. That run was truly remarkable for it's unremarkable nature. They just wne tabout business getting narrow wins and dropping very few points. I'll give Chelsea credit where credit is due; they have the best winning mentality of any team I've ever seen.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

What happen in the 1st game between Chelsea and Man U?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I;m hurting alot more today than I was yesterday, it's hard to really have imagined that we would have got beaten 
3-0.

Another thing is pissing me off is how fickle some of our fans are. I'm looking on my contact list on MSN, and atleast half the supposed Liverpool fans have something bad about Mascherano on their name. They are the same people who were bumming him to fuck for weeks (maybe not as bad as i do but still badly) How one thing can make them 'hate' him I don't know.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

ExtremeGranta said:


> What happen in the 1st game between Chelsea and Man U?


2-0 to United, mainly thanks to the ref sending off Mikel in the first half.

I see a trend setting in here. (Eboue got sent off in the Arsenal game aswell)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All of them were deserved though, it just tends to happen against us because the other team are desperate to beat us.


I can see why people will have turned on him, yesterday he was embarrassing. But I'm guessing your friends on MSN are like 15-16, so they'll all be pretty fickle at that age anyways.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I will never turn on him :cool


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> All of them were deserved though, it just tends to happen against us because the other team are desperate to beat us.
> 
> 
> I can see why people will have turned on him, yesterday he was embarrassing. But I'm guessing your friends on MSN are like 15-16, so they'll all be pretty fickle at that age anyways.


I really disagree. Mascherano and Mikel were never worthy of the punishment and Eboue could have been a yellow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh most of the footballing world would disagree with you.


Well yesterday was a good test, and you came through that, seeing as you never turned on Momo, even if Masch turns to utter shit next season, I'm thinking you'll still like him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ste said:


> I;m hurting alot more today than I was yesterday, it's hard to really have imagined that we would have got beaten
> 3-0.
> 
> Another thing is pissing me off is how fickle some of our fans are. I'm looking on my contact list on MSN, and atleast half the supposed Liverpool fans have something bad about Mascherano on their name. They are the same people who were bumming him to fuck for weeks (maybe not as bad as i do but still badly) How one thing can make them 'hate' him I don't know.


Whatever happened yesterday, he is still a key player and has been a big part of our good form before yesterday.

But Football fans are notoriously fickle anyway.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I could never dislike Mascherano for what he did, I love him more for it, he was the only one who seemed to notice what a pompus shit for brains prima donna that referee was being, and had the bottle to complain about it. It was stupid, yes, and it cost us a massive game, but he went along way to putting some passion into the game that we worryingly lacked yesterday. Torres had it, Babel had it a bit but Mascherano was th one who showed it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope all Refs act like that from now, he wasn't taking any crap. Sadly he won't of set a new standard, and things will be like they always are next week.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If players keep getting sent off for asking "what's happening?" like Mascherano was, then I'll stop watching Premiership Football, because that's pathetic. It's ok if people are crowding the referee, ganging up and telling them what to do, but not for just asking why someone has been booked. Since when to players lose their rights to enquire into peculiar incidents?

Also, a bit of silver lining for this dark cloud Liverpool have had after the United defeat, our reserves won the highly presitgious Dr Pepper Dallas Cup, we won 3-0 in the Final, Nemeth got 2


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As Fergie said Masch was 'badgering' the ref all half, throwing his 2 cents in every chance he got, Bennent simply got bored and his patience ran out, you saw him point to the tunnel, I'm guessing saying something along the line of 'shut up or you'll go', he carried on and got what the booking. 

I don't see why Masch needed to get involved anyways, he didn't need to run 20 yards to question the ref.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yesterday showed just why Mascherano is so important to us, and why he is worth 18 million


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well he didn't look all that amazing before he was sent off, he seemed more bothered with what the ref was doing, than our midfield. :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Bradley said:


> Seriously, get Avram out. This could get embarrassing because he is nowhere near the level of Wenger or Ferguson I would put him below Moyes in the managerial rankings.


Statement retracted :side:



Enigma said:


> Why do you immediately hit the panic alarm every time you go a goal down?


Because we should never go a goal down at home to anyone. Anyway it worked out fine and if Chelsea pick up a result against Man U at the Bridge I can see United buckling against Arsenal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well he didn't look all that amazing before he was sent off, he seemed more bothered with what the ref was doing, than our midfield. :side:


We were losing 1-0 and had looked okay defensively minus some hiccups at CB and from Reina, he went off and we barely got the ball again, struggled to defend and lost 3-0. 

Deffinately showed his worth in the big games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bradley said:


> Because we should never go a goal down at home to anyone. Anyway it worked out fine and if Chelsea pick up a result against Man U at the Bridge I can see United buckling against Arsenal.




If we don't beat Arsenal I'll be really rather embarrassed, we've already proved we can destroy them with an under strength team on our own turf, if we can't do that again it'll simply pathetic.

Anyways we play Arsenal before we play you.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ LOL, arrogance. In current form you're well right, but it's no way a forgone concussion, and on a good day, Arsenal are well capable of a draw at OT. Also, we too had an understrength side in the FA Cup.

Also, Bradders is prolly one of those idiotic Chelsea fans chanting 'you don't know what you're doing to Grant', and now have egg all over their face. I must admit, I credit Drogba for the comeback much more than I do Grant as if Essien had of started in midfield, Arsenal may have not even had a sniff.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

update: I still fucking hate Chelsea with a passion.

Go United. Fuck Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Novus Audax said:


> ^ *LOL, arrogance. In current form you're well right, but it's no way a forgone concussion, and on a good day, Arsenal are well capable of a draw at OT. Also, we too had an understrength side in the FA Cup.*
> 
> Also, Bradders is prolly one of those idiotic Chelsea fans chanting 'you don't know what you're doing to Grant', and now have egg all over their face. I must admit, I credit Drogba for the comeback much more than I do Grant as if Essien had of started in midfield, Arsenal may have not even had a sniff.


All very true, still I can't help but feel, even though you're a better team this year than you were when you beat us last year, just the way you're playing lately we'll still do you.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nick Webster of Fox Sports Soccer said:


> 'Grand Slam Sunday' has emphatically established one simple fact in the Premier League — the 'Big Four' should be renamed because certain memberships deserve to be revoked.
> 
> Let's just call it what it really is — the 'Big Two'. Arsenal and Liverpool, it's time to reapply ...
> 
> ...


Dear Nick Webster,

Fuck you for comparing us to Liverpool, who have been out of the EPL title chase since early January. Honesntly. "Reapply for big four"? Go fuck yourself.

Love, NCIH.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal are still far more worthy of being named in the big four than Liverpool, that's as obvious as anything, but it's still the big four as far as I'm concerned.


And Ronny won't win World Player Of The Year either, they'll give it to Messi even though the little tard spends more time in Hospital than a doctor.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That guy is an absolute idiot. Seems like he's only bothered watching the big matches and not much else.

First, for calling Eboue talented. Secondly, for that little 'Lampard is overrated' jibe. Thirdly, for suggesting Kalou's air-kick was cringe worthy; I mean the ball was bouncing around bodies like no tomorrow, and straight after he had the composure to tee up Terry, who had no chance as there were so many bodies in the box. Then his stupid little dig at Reina, ignoring all his good play. Not to mention he praises Vidic to the moon, yet ignores Carvalho who had a much better game.

To his credit, he was dead right about Rooney, but otherwise he's a damn fool.

The US have some really shitty Football journo's. I'm serious when I say Shaka Hislop is the best you guys have.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That guy is pretty laughable.

But he's right about Nani's goal, makes me mark every time I watch it.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Who the fuck was the idiot writing that?
Seriously there's quite a bit wrong with that.

Kalou could have scored but the box was swarmed with bodies.
He's right about Carvalho but Terry is important too.
He got Vidic and Rooney right yet Ferdinand doens't get a mention.K
It's still the big four though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ahem, it's a big four because those 4 teams, most of the time, finish in 1st, 2nd, 3rd or 4th place. 

If we're not in a big four, why are Arsenal? We've finished above them for 2 years, them finishing above us for one doesn't take anything away from us being a Big 4 team. 

Perhaps 2 teams challenge for the title more than the other 2, but as long as those 4 teams keep getting into the Champions League, they are the big 4. 

Pepe Reina was United's best player? Good stuff, he was a pretty big contender for ours too you massive fucktard. 

So maybe Nick Webster should go jump in a lake.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> And Ronny won't win World Player Of The Year either, they'll give it to Messi even though the little tard spends *more time in Hospital than a doctor.*


Is it just me or did that come out wrong?

Also, just out of interest, when will the PFA Player of the Year shortlist come out? Ronaldo's a shoe in to win it, but I'll be interested to see who else gets on the list. Particularly which, if any, Chelsea players get on, as there hasn't been any real stand-outs for them this season. Also, if Arsenal get anyone other than Fabregas on there either.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> The US have some really shitty Football journo's. I'm serious when I say Shaka Hislop is the best you guys have.


Yeah, but Nick Webster is British. 

Basically, we need the UK to send us better guys.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> Is it just me or did that come out wrong?
> 
> Also, just out of interest, when will the PFA Player of the Year shortlist come out? Ronaldo's a shoe in to win it, but I'll be interested to see who else gets on the list. Particularly which, if any, Chelsea players get on, as there hasn't been any real stand-outs for them this season. Also, if Arsenal get anyone other than Fabregas on there either.


Ronaldo,Fabregas and Torres will be on it IMO.
I dunno how one Chelsea player could be picked really. Maybe Carvalho or..I dunno really.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joe Cole's been impressive recently, but I don't think he was doing too well earlier in the season.

I figure the token non-big four player on there will be either Bentley (most likely), Lescott, Ashley Young or perhaps even David James. I expect one of Keane or Berbatov (most likely) will be there too. Ferdinand too should be guaranteed to make the list.



> Yeah, but Nick Webster is British.


And Shaka Hislop is Trinidadian and Tobagan :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If I was honest I'd say candidates would be Flamini, Berbatov, James, Lescott, Young, Bentley, Mascherano, Ronaldo, Jagielka, Yakubu, Fabregas, Torres and Adebayor. 

Don't know who'll make the shortlist, but Torres best do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rio should be in there.



And Super. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I must say I've hardly noticed Jagielka all season other than cocking up against Arsenal at Goodison Park. I wouldn't think he's been more impressive than Ferdinand. Otherwise a very sound list. I'd put one of Hleb or Sagna over Flamini though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never rated Jagielka, I only seem to notice him when he's fucking up and looking shit. Never understood his hype.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I swear I wrote Ferdinand. He was the 3rd person that came to my mind behind Torres nad Ronaldo. 

So yeah, consider him considered :side: 

And Jagielka has been immense, bearing in mind his switch in position and how well he's managed it. I wouldn't bet against him giving Torres a hard time if they come up against each other (hoping Torres doesn't get injured in internationals yet again)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's been withdrawn from the Spain squad, as has Rooney with England I do believe, thankfully.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a mate who goes for Everton that thinks Jagielka should be axed so Lescott can go back to the centre. I don't at all trust his opinion though. After all, he thinks Cahill is better than Arteta. In fact, he thinks Cahill is one of the best players in the world. Silly Aussies fail to recognise NEILL is our best player.

Best right back in the league other than Sagna :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still don't rate Lescott, maybe I just can't look past his pathetic performances for England.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Better than Richards, imo. That lad only ever performs in the big matches.

Also, whoever came up with the idea of the recent mid-week friendlies should be shot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Cristiano Ronaldo and Nani will miss Portugal's friendly with Greece on Wednesday due to "injury".*
> 
> The Manchester United duo picked up knocks during the Premier League leaders' 3-0 win over Liverpool on Sunday.
> 
> ...


God bless Fergie.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

While he's at it, he should injure Evra so Clichy can get his first cap for France.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's been withdrawn from the Spain squad, as has Rooney with England I do believe, thankfully.


By Benitez, or Aragones? 

I can't think Aragones would drop him, so god bless Rafa :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's gone for a scan today on his Ribs and some other part of his body, it's thought it could be serious.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hmmm, I'm thinking Benitez is just trying to get him out of the Spain team. Lots of players are being withdrawn, Torres, Ronaldo and Henry especially. He didn't mention a specific injury, just "kicks and knocks", that shouldn't be too serious, but hopefully he won't face Italy as a precaution. Don't want him missing another Merseyside derby. 

If one of your players did that though I'll be forced to kill them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most likely it was Carrick, thats when he was rolling around on the floor and didn't get up, so that's when I'm thinking it happened.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fantastic day yeserday from start to finish.

Atmosphere was brilliant upto about 65 minutes when our fans started getting a little nervy. Liverpool fands looke liked dicks jumping around to that Torres song, but they were soon shutup when Ronny scored :lmao

The last 10 minutes was amazing, every stand in OT was stood and rocking 

Rio marked Torres out of the game again, what a surprise. Mascherano is a childish ****, he ran about 30 yards to say something which obviously warranted a yellow. Sort your fucking head out.

Giggs was fucking terrible again, retire already. Everyone else did their jobs fine though.

The superflag showing Neville holding the prem title was out before the game, the scousers didnt like it one bit!

Picture of that Benitez banner in the pub after game:










I made up a new version on the Viva ronaldo song whilst extremly pissed, is quality i think.

Fuck off Fernado...
Fuck off Fernado...
Fuck off Fernado...
Falling on his arse....
Hear the scouse **** cry....
Fuck off Fernado...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Giggs was pretty poor, I don't think Scholes was up to much again either to be honest, he can still play some great passes better than anyone, but the guy just can't really move anymore, surprised to see him play the whole game.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

That songs shit


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> Are you going to be putting MUFs prediction of a win in your sig now?


I do remeber predicting a comfortble 2/3-0 win. And getting laughed at by some fools.

We should of had 6 or 7 though.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Crap song in fairness.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Crap song in fairness.


Its true, funny and to the tune, Was quality everyone singing it in the pub.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That song was worse than Giggs performance.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats alright, since Giggs was still better than liverpools whole midifield put together.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao so true Benneh, although I dont think a single player (maybe apart from Vidic/Ferdinand) did anything special.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hah, that might be the funniest thing you've ever said. I don't even remember Giggs getting a touch of the ball, as poor as they were, Babel, Mascherano, Alonso, Gerrard and even Kuyt were better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haha he really wasn't _that_ bad.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> although I dont think a single player (maybe apart from Vidic/Ferdinand) did anything special.


Thats quite funny actually.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Thats quite funny actually.


Explain yourself.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Explain yourself.


*3-0* 

Nani, Ronaldo, Anderson, Rio, Vidic, Rooney all did things that were "special".

And Wes Brown scoring was special also.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao

Nice one


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're right to be honest, it really didn't take anything special to beat Liverpool.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Minus Mascherano and 10 players that didnt show up, yeah


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> You're right to be honest, it really didn't take anything special to beat Liverpool.


Which makes it far worse for Liverpool really.The fact united looked so comfortable was amazing.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> Which makes it far worse for Liverpool really.The fact united looked so comfortable was amazing.


What makes it far worse for Liverpool is that yesterday was probabaly the best they've played against United in recent times.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Which makes it far worse for Liverpool really.The fact united looked so comfortable was amazing.


And yet we'll still finish 4th and at least reach the quarter-finals of the CL, what does that say about United? 


> What makes it far worse for Liverpool is that yesterday was probabaly the best they've played against United in recent times.


:lmao We battered them at Anfield last season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We played poorly that Anfield game and still won. You might have 'battered' us but you had nothing to show for it.

MUF that banner is brilliant.

We did look comfortable and we weren't really playing at our best. If we were we could have had a couple more.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> And yet we'll still finish 4th and at least reach the quarter-finals of the CL, *what does that say about United?*


What does it say?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> We played poorly that Anfield game and still won. You might have 'battered' us but you had nothing to show for it.


Yeah, but you would agree we were much better in that game than we were yesterday right?

Oh and the banner is shit.



> What does it say?


Is y yore championz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok then, good point.

Maybe, I don't know.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> And yet we'll still finish 4th and at least reach the quarter-finals of the CL, what does that say about United?


I dunno what your point is really.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> And yet we'll still finish 4th and at least reach the quarter-finals of the CL, what does that say about United?
> 
> 
> :lmao We battered them at Anfield last season.


I really wouldn't say 'battered'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nor would I, but I can't say I care seeing as we got the points, let him brag about it all he wants I say.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

He can go on about them being better than us last season at Anfield all he wants. Yet we came away with the 3 points, which is all that matters.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James is hilarious.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.

I only mentioned last seasons game because of a laughable suggestion that yesterday was our best performance against Utd in several years, no need to go on about it really.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> I only mentioned last seasons game because of a laughable suggestion that yesterday was our best performance against Utd in several years, no need to go on about it really.


I still believe it was. The first 43 minutes Liverpool looked like they were capable of creating a goal which is something I never feel that they're going to do against United (Especially at Old Trafford). Then your best player gets sent off and for 30 minutes Man United still couldn't break you down.

The game you refer to last season you only edged because United were playing for a draw and sat extremely deep.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nah, dont agree with you, we should have beaten United that day, Crouch and Kuyt had 2 good chances each while United were never really a goal threat while we created jack shit yesterday and they made chances for fun.

Doesnt really matter anyway now, although Iam hilarious so at least you got a few laughs out of this post.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Killah RKO™;5529464 said:


> What makes it far worse for Liverpool is that yesterday was probabaly the best they've played against United in recent times.


We played shocking yesterday in every department, we were much much better at Anfield last season, and even earlier this seaon to a lesser extent. 

The fact we walked away from Anfield last year with nothing is irrelevent, this post I'm quoting was based strictly on recent performances, ILMJ pointed out that we were far better last season, and then people start chipping in about who won. Nobody had any objections when people were claiming Arsenal battered us earlier in the season and only got a point, you don't have to win 3 points to batter someone. ILMJ said nothing out of the ordinary and is mocked for it. 

His back, get off it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

KME said:


> We played shocking yesterday in every department, we were much much better at Anfield last season, and even earlier this seaon to a lesser extent.
> 
> The fact we walked away from Anfield last year with nothing is irrelevent, this post I'm quoting was based strictly on recent performances, ILMJ pointed out that we were far better last season, and then people start chipping in about who won. Nobody had any objections when people were claiming Arsenal battered us earlier in the season and only got a point, you don't have to win 3 points to batter someone. ILMJ said nothing out of the ordinary and is mocked for it.
> 
> His back, get off it.


What is meant by that exactly?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

By what? First part was aimed strictly at your post, second part was aimed at people who jumped in saying "but we got the points" despite its irrelevency .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

In my eyes, using 'we battered them' as an argument is irrelevant if the 'battering' produced nothing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Then you need an eye test. :side:. Daniel (do believe that's his name) said our performance yesterday was the best we had produced against United in recent times. ILMJ pointed out it wasn't and just happened to use the word "battered" to describe how much better we were than you at Anfield last season (and we really should have won comfortable, United ideally needed a win and weren't just looking for a draw, we just excelled in terms of attacking on the day and failed to convert our chances). He never implied it was hugely significant, but United fans came in talking about the 3 points anyway. He didn't try and use it as an "argument".


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Agx59DiIqs&feature=related

Wonder if MUF is on here?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you wanna link him or sumthing? :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.mysoccermedia.com/index.php?module=detail&video_id=152&lang_id=1

Nice pundits.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Thats the RTE pundits. They know their stuff and dont follow the crowd. Dont be going crazy now, there actually talking sense. :side: Eamon dunphy is a prick though.

EDIT: Heres some of Dunphys ridiculous comments and why he should be took off the air, but he is controversial and does entertain, so...ya: 

*He was also Cristiano Ronaldo's harshest critic. He said on RTE after the Manchester United-SL Benfica UEFA Champions League game the way Ronaldo "clicks his heels", is the "most wicked thing in the game." In the same diatribe he branded Ronaldo "a simple cheat" and a "Poof ball". Dunphy was left with egg on his face following Manhester United's 7-1 touncing of Roma in the 2006-2007 UEFA Champions League, when before the game he called Ronaldo an over-rated poof ball and Michael Carrick a nothing player. They both then proceeded to score two goals each in the match. Following the match Dunphy reluctantly praised the United performance.

On Michael Carrick - " Carrick was signed for Spurs a few years back for £3m. That's the level he is at. He is a nothing player. He is one-paced. He doesn't have the personality to always get on the ball like a United player should. "

On Rio Ferdinand - " Ferdinand is a clown. He was a liability for the first goal and he is always a liability. It was Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink against Rio Ferdinand of Barclays Bank. "

On Fabio Cannavarro - "If Rio Ferdinand is worth £100,000 a week, then this guy is worth EUR100 million . . . . . a day"

On the Midfield - " United have nothing in midfield - they are a shambles.

On Samuel Eto'o - " He is a good finisher other then that he is pretty ordinary

On Barcelona - "After watching Watford against Manchester City last night that was like a bubblebath. It was beautiful."

On Roy Keane - He's a gentleman. He's a class act. He's a rebel. And he stands up to bullies." On Roy Keane - "He's right, he's right about everything!"

On Niall Quinn - "I'm not gonna address the Niall Quinn agenda,I think Niall Quinn is a creep" On Niall Quinn - "The man's an idiot, a Mother Theresa"

On Kevin Kilbane - "Kilbane's head is better than his feet. If only he had three heads, one on the end of each leg."

On Liam Brady and the vacant Irish Job - "It would have to be a young, hungry fighter. that rules out everybody here."

On Harry Kewell - "Kewell should have been yanked off the pitch at half time and put in a hot bath, a boiling hot bath."


On Luis Garcia - "They (Liverpool) should put Garcia where he belongs - in the dustbin."

On Ireland in the 2002 World Cup - "I will be supporting Germany and Saudi Arabia in the contests ahead."

On Garth Crooks and Sven Goran Eriksson - "ha, ha, ha, that's the first time you'll see sex between 2 men live on the bbc"


On Liverpool v Barca - "I was hoping in the last fifteen minutes that Barcelona would beat them. I've made my mine up on Benitez tonight. He's a nice man but he's got a huge negative streak running through him. Liverpool were terrible in the second half. They didn't play football. If that was a concert, you'd boo. Gerrard: found out. A nothing player. They were terrible. Terrible.

Recently in a column in the daily star dunphy wrote that. Roy Keane was a bullshitter accusing him of selling his soul and criticize him for his sympathy towards Steve staunton and the proposal to play premier league games in different country's. He also also said that when he worked on keane's biography six years ago Keane said the two things he hated most in life were politicians and bullshitters dunphy then wrote that he had turned into both.

Speaking on RTE after the Manchester United vs Lyons games he described Owen Hargreaves as negative and not worth 18 million pounds.*

Hes the Definition of a retard.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Killah RKO™;5530231 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Agx59DiIqs&feature=related
> 
> Wonder if MUF is on here?


At 1:31 you see a big bald guy, i was with him yesterday. Hardest guy ive ever met, hes in the Moston rats.

And i got my beer and went back to my seat, didnt want to spill it, as you can see happening in that video


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Most fans get behind the team when it gets nervy 

And seriously your jealous how how good that Torres song is, and how good it looks when there's 1000's of us bouncing to it.

edit: MUF is obvs not on that video :side: :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dunphy is a wanker, I remember those comments on Barca. We hit the woodwork twice and quite clearly dominated. They had a late flurry where Ronaldinho hit the post and Gudjohnson scored, and then we held on pretty easily. 

He's a dillusional tit.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

How the fuck did you get your beer back to your seat?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^He's entertaining though. He just says stuff to cause controversy.It's funny how he hates everyone.

He does like Valencia(Valencia of a couple of years ago) if i remember rightly..apart from that dunno who else.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont think anyone likes Eamon dunphy tbh.

Someone just told me that Liverpools youth contacted our youth about meeting yesterday but no-showed, lol if its true.


Killah RKO™;5530522 said:


> How the fuck did you get your beer back to your seat?


They let us because the concourse was over-crowded, clearly a shit load of jibbers.

Which pissed me off as i payed £43.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why because we're scared of some fatty :side:

John Motson rats.

Oh and your song about Torres absolutely sucks.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Why because we're scared of some fatty :side:


Because your youth were giving it the "bigun" at warrington the other week behind coppers.

But as soon as a neutral ground is suggested your lot bottled it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Because your youth were giving it the "bigun" at warrington the other week behind coppers.
> 
> But as soon as a neutral ground is suggested your lot bottled it.


Be honest, your not in the Man Utd firm. Judging from what I've seen of you you couldn't be further away from it, so why your coming on here and bullshitting about it I don't know 

It probably never happened, but we wouldn't bottle it after starting it, that would make no sense


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im not in the youth firm because its a joke.

A load of 15/16 year olds fighting for no reason, plus the fact none of them go to games.

And its all over Red News about this meet, with proof of your youth starting it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wait I know someone in our version of that, and seriously he is one of the most unbelivably hard people i've ever seen.

And Red News is hardly going to say 'We started it, yet ****** out' are they.

Also are you in a firm  :lmao

Furthermore, did you take that picture of the Rafa banner?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Yawn, children, yawn.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Furthermore, did you take that picture of the Rafa banner?


Nope, thats my mates ashley picture. Its better than mine.

I'll upload mine now if ya wanna be childish about it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Go for it.

And is Ashley a boy or girl out of interest.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

_"Hi-Diddly-Ho Neighbourino."_


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

> is Ashley a boy or girl out of interest


Bit of both.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Steady boys, steadddddyy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> And is Ashley a boy or girl out of interest.


Gosh your really sad.

These are the only pics i took:

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9143/dsc00247ho8.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00245qp3.jpg
http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00246nu5.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/7568/dsc00242al6.jpg

The last one is Richies flag, shit pic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Unsuprising.

I say He-she.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Thomas G has a Sony Ericsson phone :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thomas G has a K850i, i think, might be an 810i though.

Ash is a he, theres only one lass in our "group".


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

But you are him, and my phones better :smug:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> But you are him, and my phones better :smug:


My wage slips better :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought women's opinion on football means fuck all.

Also lol @ my mate saying Fulham have a better atmosphere than you, I wouldn't even go that far :lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> My wage slips better though


Nokia 95 8GB > Wage slip + k850i

:smug::side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Nokia 95 8GB > Wage slip + k850i
> 
> :smug::side:


My mate has that, got some kinda satnav shit on it.


> I thought women's opinion on football means fuck all.


It does, but its my mates bird, and shes a laugh.


> Also lol @ my mate saying Fulham have a better atmosphere than you, I wouldn't even go that far


Your mate is clearly a scouse ****, no other explanation.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> My mate has that, got some kinda satnav shit on it.


Me > Your mate

and Im getting an iPhone :smug:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah he's a sound guy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://forum.raotl.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=80758

Liverpool fans admitting their support is shite :lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Why on earth are you registered for an LFC forum?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Why on earth are you registered for an LFC forum?


Im not, someone posted it on Red issue with the quotes. So ive not actually been on it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Im not, someone posted it on Red issue with the quotes. So ive not actually been on it.


Well I cant see it, can you quote it from Red Issue?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.forums.redissue.co.uk/showpost.php?p=1509997&postcount=5


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I felt so dirty going on that lol

And those guys are MEATHEADS


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's pretty much bullshit.

I was at Chelsea, and it was fucking incredible. I saw us at Everton, we were fucking amazing.

They are big games.

And what the fuck is all of the praise for United, I sat right by them at Anfield, and until they scored they were shite, and wee only good for like 5 minutes 

Plus they just stood there when we ran and hurled abuse at them at the end


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Thomas you got facebook?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Plus they just stood there when we ran and hurled abuse at them at the end


Where the fuck are they meant to go when surrounded by police, stewards ect...? You fucking tit.

And we have the best away support in the league, pretty much everyone knows that. Newcastle are the 2nd best, followed by Tottenham and West Ham.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No we chanted stuff at you, and you lot just stood there and didn't say anything back 



Man Utd Fan said:


> Where the fuck are they meant to go when surrounded by police, stewards ect...? You fucking tit.
> 
> And United have the best away support in the league, pretty much everyone knows that. Newcastle are the 2nd best, followed by Tottenham and West Ham.


How can any of the rest apart from you be better than us, when we are the only two teams who sell out every away 

And we're much louder per person than you, everyone knows that, so by theory we're the best.

Plus my mate said quite alot of people got kicked out for Matt Busby chants yesterday which obviously didn't help/


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Your not better than us though, theres no point even arguing that. If you go on a football forum everyone rates us best. Even liverpool fans.

You always sell out, but that doesnt mean your any good vocaly.

Newcastle and Spurs always sell out most games aswell, and there end is buzzing.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Newcastle and *Spurs* always sell out most games aswell, and there end is buzzing.


lol

And lol @ me crying when I was 6 at Arsenal away because it was too loud



> Thomas you got facebook?


?!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Your not better than us though, theres no point even arguing that. If you go on a football forum everyone rates us best. Even liverpool fans.
> 
> You always sell out, but that doesnt mean your any good vocaly.
> 
> Newcastle and Spurs always sell out most games aswell, and there end is buzzing.


We are far better than you thought, home and away.

And lmao @ vocally, you can't ever make out a word of your Ronaldo song, or any song.

You can clearly make out every song we sing.

Your ignorance is making me mark actually.

I guarantee eventhough we lost 3-0 yesterday Our fans yday > Your fans when you won at Anfield.

We would have only had to get 3 chants going to be better than you scum.

anyway am off 2 bed inabit YMB.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I remember when I was 9 I went to United/Liverpool and my Liverpool fan Grandad and I sat on the Stretford end and I had that white Liverpool kit on  2-0 Scholes penalty. Thought I'd share that with you all. (I feel very left out with all the United/Liverpool fans in here. Can someone find a Shitpool fan for this thread that I can make my bitch please)

I've been in the Tottenham away end a few times and TBH Preston fans when we are way are much more vocal. Suprised Sunderland and Middlesbrough aren't mentioned, they are pretty vocal.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Never mention Boro when disucussing fans.

I got a ticket to Boro away yesterday, in the boro end though, should be fun


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> *By Me days ago*
> 
> I'd mark after all this hate if Wes got the winning goal. Won't happen, but it'd just be hilarious. Considering how half the people around here think he's a clusterfuck.


Well, not the winning goal but :hb

Love Wes.

How long till we play Chelsea?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Chelsea/United on the 26th of April I think.

United need to drop points before that though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Good. I hope we have it done by then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lmfao at Ste wanking on about his firm again, you're 15 for fucks sake, it's embarrssing. Kids talking about that sort of thing is cringe worthy tbh.

The same old BEST FANS IN THE WORLD discussion as well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ You can't stop it.

Everytime MUF and KME/Ste are on at the same time, it starts again.

Firms are srz b'ness tho apparently.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ Still it's reasonable discussion, your points are most of the time so bizaree they're undiscussable.



Role Model said:


> lmfao at Ste wanking on about his firm again, you're 15 for fucks sake, it's embarrssing. Kids talking about that sort of thing is cringe worthy tbh.
> 
> The same old BEST FANS IN THE WORLD discussion as well.




I didn't ever mention my firm  I said I know someone in the Liverpool Youth Firm. I get on Okay with him, but he's a piece of shit really.

Boro fans were OK at Anfield for the amount they brought, apart from they sang 'Stand Up if You love Boro' whilst sitting down


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

just a quick question, is there a international football thread on here?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJa7VL7K_zc&feature=related

The fact we chanted for Mascherano after we lost 3-0 and he got sent off seriously made me so proud.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

:lmao at your fans singing more songs in that 5 minutes than they did in the whole 90, pathetic :lmao


----------



## ryo7200 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ste said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJa7VL7K_zc&feature=related
> 
> The fact we chanted for Mascherano after we lost 3-0 and he got sent off seriously made me so proud.


And that's what's important Man Utd fans. Forget the scoreline.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

ryo7200 said:


> And that's what's important Man Utd fans. Forget the scoreline.


The scoreline is the only thing that matters


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> The scoreline is the only thing that matters


I assume it was sarcasm.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> :lmao at your fans singing more songs in that 5 minutes than they did in the whole 90, pathetic :lmao


There's another video of about 6 minutes of non stop singing in the match, but I can't post it as there is Munich songs in it :hb

I wouldn't expect you to know how many songs we sung though :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You sung 3 songs during the game.

Mascherano, Torres and the Midfield one. Lasted 10 minutes put together at most. Shite away support. But you cant handle the truth, so you'll jsut believe stories that your scalley mates tell you.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Be honest you could hear more than those on the TV 

The only songs you sung that were audible were the You Scouse Bastard, Championes at the start, and that Gerrard song which sucks.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats all i could hear, and i was in the same stand as them.

Our songs/chants that going included Ronaldos, Andersons, Rooneys, Nevilles, O'Sheas, Parks, Solskjaers, Browns, We shall not be moved, Champions, We'll never die, Calypso, Murderers, You scouse bastards, Gerrard. And 3-0 in your cup final :side:

Fuck what you heard on sky, i watched it on MUTV last night and i heard of all them. Paddy Crerand mentioned the atmosphere was fantastic, and hes one of the 1st to critisise it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Thats all i could hear, and i was in the same stand as them.
> 
> Our songs/chants that going included Ronaldos, Andersons, Rooneys, Nevilles, O'Sheas, Parks, Solskjaers, Browns, We shall not be moved, Champions, We'll never die, Calypso, Murderers, You scouse bastards, Gerrard. And 3-0 in your cup final :side:
> 
> Fuck what you heard on sky, i watched it on MUTV last night and i heard of all them. Paddy Crerand mentioned the atmosphere was fantastic, and hes one of the 1st to critisise it.


That';s because you have an infamously bad atmopshere, thus the Prawn sandwich thing, and it was OK vs us on Sunday 

The Torres was louder and clearer than any of yours, I don't see how you can argue with that 

And do you only normally sing that many chants at a match, especially big 1s


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Big games and away games yeah, we always create a top atmosphere at them.

The atmoshere wasnt OK, it was fantastic. How the fuck can you have an opinion on it when you werent there  

And "Viva Ronaldo" and "We shall not be moved" were alot louder than that Torres song. I couldnt even make out what was being said apart from Torres.

Most other games its shite, but it is at Anfield aswell even though you wont admit it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It really isn't shite though. 

How can you call that an amazing atmosphere, then criticise ours. Haven't you seen how good ours is for big games.


Anyway I dno why we're having this argument again, it's obvious our fans > yours, and your team > ours. Not the way I'd prefer but meh.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

You're judging our atmosphere from TV, thats how im judging yours. And apart from the Champions league, its fucking shite.

Your fans dont own ours though, its only scousers that say that. Neutrals say ours is better and thats good enough proof for me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

No offense Thomas but I cant understand a damn word your fans sing when watching on tele or listening to the radio.



> Your fans dont own ours though, its only scousers that say that. Neutrals say ours is better and thats good enough proof for me.


So you asked every single neutral fan in the world then?


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You're judging our atmosphere from TV, thats how im judging yours. And apart from the Champions league, its fucking shite.
> 
> *Your fans dont own ours though, its only scousers that say that. Neutrals say ours is better and thats good enough proof for me.*



So what neutrals are these? cuz it's pretty commen thought amongst most neutrals that Liverpool have a great following where Man u has a merchandise following


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok... i am from Scotland but i went down at Old Trafford and it ended up being Beckhams last game but i got to say, no one can say United fans dont sing.... they never stopped singing songs, they were signing songs about players who werent even playing... awesome crowd in my opinion  And i have been to Anfield and it is no comparison to Old Trafford


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Jamie1 said:


> Ok... i am from Scotland but i went down at Old Trafford and it ended up being Beckhams last game but i got to say, no one can say United fans dont sing.... they never stopped singing songs, they were signing songs about players who werent even playing... awesome crowd in my opinion  And i have been to Anfield and it is no comparison to Old Trafford



Wasn't that like last game of the season? When EVERY match has a awesome atmosphere?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been to Old Trafford and Anfield. Liverppol fans > United IMO. Liverpool fans are well known for their support.

Not that I see why it's so discussion worthy.

I like Celtic on CL nights too.Great atmosphere.^:side: @ the Rangers fan.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Ok... i am from Scotland but i went down at Old Trafford and it ended up being Beckhams last game but i got to say, no one can say United fans dont sing.... they never stopped singing songs, they were signing songs about players who werent even playing... awesome crowd in my opinion  And i have been to Anfield and it is no comparison to Old Trafford


This is coming from a Rangers fan, who happen to hate Man United.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^Well yea,that's why I found it strange.
Everyone should hate Rangers though.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Chelseafan said:


> I've been to Old Trafford and Anfield. Liverppol fans > United IMO. Liverpool fans are well known for their support.
> 
> Not that I see why it's so discussion worthy.
> 
> *I like Celtic on CL nights too.Great atmosphere*.^:side: @ the Rangers fan.



I've always wanted to hear the celtic song sung live, sounds awesome


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

And a Chslea fan said us.

Plus he went to Beckham's last game which I persuming was last game of the season, when the atmosphere anywhere is emmense.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I LOL at Liverpool fans saying they can't understand our fans.

Carra called and said something, sadly I didn't understand a fucking word.


And LOL at Youth Firm. :side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I too went to both Old Trafford and Anfield, and easily Anfield was the better atmosphere. The KOP was rocking, I think they were playing Bolton, this was about 4 years ago, id love to go again. I go for Anfield. I've always had a soft spot for the 'pool, since my dad is from there I guess.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carragher has one of the strongest accents you'll ever hear, most scousers are far, far easier to understand. 

OT's chants are just hard to hear because they are mumbled in the thousands. It does get noisy in big games, but I couldn't personally make out any song word for word in the game on Sunday. Don't interpret that as me having a go, it's just what it came across to me like.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well when you've got a crowd that size, it's going to be like that tbh, seeing as not everyone sings and you've got people doing it at different times.


This crowd debate is seriously dull now though.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok... when did i say i dont like Man Utd.... and trust me, their is not anything i thought was better about Anfield to Old Trafford... actually Goodison park looked better from the outside .... And why should we all hate Rangers... because they will probably win more than Liverpool this season


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Ok... when did i say i dont like Man Utd.... and trust me, their is not anything i thought was better about Anfield to Old Trafford... actually Goodison park looked better from the outside .... And why should we all hate Rangers... because they will probably win more than Liverpool this season


It's a generalisation that MUF has, he wants people to think Rangers hate United so that their praise of OT seems like something more to be proud of 

We weren't talking about how they look from the outside. 

The guy who said we should all hate Rangers username is "CHELSEAFAN", so why you took a jab at Liverpool I do not know. 

You may win more than us, but you'll be playing in the UEFA Cup and Scottish League, while we're in the Champions League and Premiership.

Your smiley faces come across very patronising.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ I like my smiley faces though and i was just making a point... trust me if i knew he was a Chelsea fan i would have got stuck in more... sorry about that


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

It says in my username I'm a chelseafan..how could you not know

Lol @ Rangers winning more than liverpool..what an argument.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> It's a generalisation that MUF has, he wants people to think Rangers hate United so that their praise of OT seems like something more to be proud of
> 
> We weren't talking about how they look from the outside.
> 
> ...


Not much of an argument given that Rangers can't do anything about that because they're from Scotland and therefore can't compete in the Premiership :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm referring to the fact we're in more major competitons, Prem > SPl, CL > UEFA Cup. If we win nothing it'll be because of fiercer competition, not because we're a bad team, or specifically, a worse team than Rangers.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea they could try getting through the group stages of the CL though


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Time to predict champions league winner and final!

Im going out on a limb and saying the winner will be Chelsea, as they will be on a high after beating Arsenal and have a quality team, and the only team I can see beating Man U on a good day. The Final, I predict Chelsea v Man U.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

There's a Champions League thread here - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...eague-uefa-cup-discussion-thread-07-08-a.html


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Chelseafan... quick question, how much money have use as a team spent and still not been able to lift that trophy... Think how much use have spent and cannot win it while Rangers are hardly spending any money and coming very close to qualifying out the group stages.... and by the way, i would like to know... where you supporting Chelsea so much when they were a mediocre side and i tell you if Chelsead did not have Abramovich they still would be a mediocre side, actually use are still


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> Chelseafan... quick question, how much money have use as a team spent and still not been able to lift that trophy... Think how much use have spent and cannot win it while Rangers are hardly spending any money and coming very close to qualifying out the group stages.... and by the way, i would like to know... where you supporting Chelsea so much when they were a mediocre side and i tell you if Chelsead did not have Abramovich they still would be a mediocre side, actually use are still


1. Your first point is stupid.We've spent fucking loads though to answer your question.
2. Yes I was supporting Chelsea before Abramovich.
3. We'd be bankrupt without Abramovich actually in all likely hood. We qualified for the Uefa cup at worst pre Abramovich. We were still better than Rangers.
4 :lmao @ us beong a mediocre side..are you on crack?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> 1. Your first point is stupid.We've spent fucking loads though to answer your question.
> 2. Yes I was supporting Chelsea before Abramovich.
> 3. We'd be bankrupt without Abramovich actually in all likely hood. We qualified for the Uefa cup at worst pre Abramovich. We were still better than Rangers.
> 4 :lmao @ us beong a mediocre side..are you on crack?


4. On this point, he is right. You are mediocre. Nothing against you winning but the way you do it is not exactly favorable, especially when your team is a bunch of ****s, and the fact you were not even a good team before the investment. You were an average mid-table type side.

1-0 wins, and having an unbeaten home record does not make you good, it makes you lucky to have a Billionaire owner, and lucky that you are really the only long-ball team in the Premiership.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The points in that (Jamie1's) post were as weak as the presentation, if not worse. 

Even before they had money, they were giving us a good run for 4th place and pipped us too it once, they were a good team, just nothing amazing. It isn't their fault they were bought by a rich Russian Billionaire. If anything it took a bit of boredom out of the Premiership, I don't think I could have beared another 4 lots of Arsenal/United. Roman saved us from that at least. 

And Chelsea are far from mediocre now. If winning 1-0 and having a 4 year home record is mediocre, then what the hell is good? 

2 Premier Leagut Titles, an FA Cup, 2 CL Semi Finals, 2 Carling Cups and another Final, and a Community Shield. 

Yep, MEDIOCRE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What Benjamin said, honestly Chelsea mediocre? That's beyond laughable.


They might be dull to watch these days, but that doesn't make them mediocre, not even close.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> 4. On this point, he is right. You are mediocre. Nothing against you winning but the way you do it is not exactly favorable, especially when your team is a bunch of ****s, and the fact you were not even a good team before the investment. You were an average mid-table type side.
> 
> 1-0 wins, and having an unbeaten home record does not make you good, it makes you lucky to have a Billionaire owner, and lucky that you are really the only long-ball team in the Premiership.


I will disagree. Unbeaten in 70 odd home games is not mediocre.
I really don;t care if you think they're a bunch of ****'s. The fact is Cech,Carvalho,Terry,Essien,Lampard,Drogba,Anelka etc are far from mediocre.
So we play ugly football,you have to play total football to be good now? 

We were where Everton are now pre Abramovich. if you call that mi-table fair enough,I wouldn't.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mid table is about 10th, Chelsea used to come 3rd/4th with Vialli, 5th/6th with Ranieri, 1st/2nd with Mounrinho 

Never mid table...


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats what i was trying to say....Chelsea were not a good side before they got an investment in them... if you are trying to tell me that finishing 5/6th is good... it isn't.... also i wouldnt mind Everton playing boring football as they dont have alot of money and them getting into the champ league would be a massive honour... it isnt like that anymore with Chelsea... surely, the money Chelsea have spend should warrant them playing good football


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well Chelsea weren't mediocre but weren't exactly title contenders. But I will happily agree that they are a bunch of ****s, I'll never forgive them for the FA cup semi final from 2000 that ball was moving damn it. You bunch of ****s


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> Thats what i was trying to say....Chelsea were not a good side before they got an investment in them... if you are trying to tell me that finishing 5/6th is good... it isn't.... also i wouldnt mind Everton playing boring football as they dont have alot of money and them getting into the champ league would be a massive honour... it isnt like that anymore with Chelsea... surely, the money Chelsea have spend should warrant them playing good football


Listen that's not what you said. You said we're still mediocre which is stupid. We're clearly not.
Money doens't mean sexy football ,and anyone who thinks it does is delusional.

Finishing 5th in the league is good though..it's better than 15 other premier league teams. No one really expected us to challenge back then
We did well in cups usually do to our inconsistency.

EDIT: ^But we are now,while your relegation candidates so :hb


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Chelseafan... quick question, how much money have use as a team spent and still not been able to lift that trophy... Think how much use have spent and cannot win it while Rangers are hardly spending any money and coming very close to qualifying out the group stages.... and by the way, i would like to know... where you supporting Chelsea so much when they were a mediocre side and i tell you if Chelsead did not have Abramovich they still would be a mediocre side, actually use are still





Jamie1 said:


> Thats what i was trying to say....Chelsea were not a good side before they got an investment in them... if you are trying to tell me that finishing 5/6th is good... it isn't.... also i wouldnt mind Everton playing boring football as they dont have alot of money and them getting into the champ league would be a massive honour... it isnt like that anymore with Chelsea... surely, the money Chelsea have spend should warrant them playing good football












Finishing 5th/6th is good considering Chelsea weren't ready to challenge at the time, and its probably higher than Rangers would be if they were in the Premiership.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone else here think that John Terry is a bit overrated, actually anyone who's not English think that, as I doubt the English people would say he is. I just don't see what the fuss is about him, IMO Carvallho is a far better defender.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Terry is overrated no doubt. 

Carvalho is the third best centre back in the league.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Terry is a **** that's all I know and yeah I agree Carvalho is a better defender.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rio > Terry. Terry seems to do a lot for Chelsea, and I'm sure he does, but he's overrated. He's a good leader though, but why he was ever England captain over Rio confuses me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Terry is overrated no doubt.
> 
> Carvalho is the third best centre back in the league.


Agreed.

Terry might be the most hated England captain ever, pretty sure the only people that like him are Chelsea fans. The guys a shit.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Carvalho is fucking class. WHat a man.Anyone who disagree is wrong.
Third? Which 2 do you have ahead of him? Rio is one I take it?

I stil think Terry's class for Chelsea.What he does or doesn't do for England doesn't bother me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Why anyone would even consider Rio Ferdinand for captain is beyond me :lmao


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I am fed up with people saying Scottish teams would do rubbish in England... to start off, Rangers and Celtic are two of the biggest teams in the world, believe it or not.. they are ... we would have alot more money and alot of players would love to go to a side like the old firm if they were in the EPL... we would atleast finish 5th most seasons.. please dont talk rubbish


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought finishing 5th was poor?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^You have been talking rubbish in your last 2 posts. 

Pot meet Mr. Kettle

EDIT @ Rangers fan that was.

I thought 5th was poor,made us mediocre apparently.

Celtic are bigger than Chelsea in terms of support and the like..but there team isn't good enough,it has a few good players and the rest are average/poor.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> Carvalho is fucking class. WHat a man.Anyone who disagree is wrong.
> Third? *Which 2 do you have ahead of him? Rio is one I take it?*
> 
> I stil think Terry's class for Chelsea.What he does or doesn't do for England doesn't bother me.


Im guessing Vidic is the other, but Richard Dunne should be. What a top top defender, and not because im irish.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaldo and Nani have pulled out of Portugal's squad, brilliant news.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

That is where the ATLEAST came in because supposedly that would be our best position in the EPL when it woudlnt.... Chelsea were a mediocre side and i would actually want to check that up and see if they finished 5th most seasons, Rangers and Celtic are bigger sides than Chelsea if they got moved into the EPL


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> I am fed up with people saying Scottish teams would do rubbish in England... to start off, *Rangers* *and Celtic are two of the biggest teams in the world,* believe it or not.. they are ... we would have alot more money and alot of players would love to go to a side like the old firm if they were in the EPL... we would atleast finish 5th most seasons.. please dont talk rubbish


Not really now in fairness, unless you include a good 30-40 more teams ahead of them. I would love to know how much Celtic get in revenue by selling the merch and tickets to Irish fans, id say a good 3rd. Celtic, I know are getting better, even though I rathered their time with Larrson and Sutton. Those were the years.....


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> That is where the ATLEAST came in because supposedly that would be our best position in the EPL when it woudlnt.... Chelsea were a mediocre side and i would actually want to check that up and see if they finished 5th most seasons, Rangers and Celtic are bigger sides than Chelsea if they got moved into the EPL


Check away.
We came 4th the last season pre roman,pipped Liverpool for the last CL place I believe.
Yes but Rangers are full of jobbers.





> Im guessing Vidic is the other, but Richard Dunne should be. What a top top defender, and not because im irish.


Hmm I thought that too. Personally I prefer Carvalho to Vidic,but I'm biased. There very little between the top few centre halves in the prem though.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Rangers are full of jobbers and you are calling me stupid.... 1992/93 season = 11. Next season = 14, Next season = 11, Next season = 11, Next season = 6, Next season = 4 then 3 then 5 and then a certain Ipswich Town knocked yous out of the european places... i can guarantee that wouldnt happen to Rangers

Yous pipped ( His Word ) Liverpool to a champ league place.. big deal, what have Liverpool done in the EPL?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Liverpool > Rangers.

6th,3rd,4th and 5th isn;t bad going 4 seasons in a row.it's above mid-table.
After 96/97 6th was our lowest finish.

Yes we pipped Liverpool.That;s what happened we still got the CL place.

It wouldn;t happen to Rangers as they're quite frankly a jobber team in a jobber league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What have Liverpool done in the EPL? 

More than any Scottish team would ever manage, dear. 

It's easy to maniupulate your argument, you say Chelsea were mediocre, when he shows they weren't you resort to undermining their achievements. 

Celtic and Rangers would never get a CL spot in the PL. 

Also, Carvalho >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Terry.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ Eh, could you please state a few reasons why this is?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

This Jamie1 lad clearly doesnt know his football. :side:


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^^ And once again could you give me some reasons? Oh, actually i think i know what this is, no Scottish team could ever match up to an English team even though half the time we play your teams in a european competition we beat them... also, the international sides theirs no comparison... well i beg to differ


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> This Jamie1 lad clearly doesnt know his football. :side:


How did you figure that out:shocked:

^Use fucking paragraphs,at least then I'll be able to understand your ridiculous points.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Could you enlighten me, when was the last time Rangers beat an English side? I honestly dont know.

SHUT UP CHELSEFAN YOU PIECE OF SHIT, btw what county you from?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well Rangers beat Tottenham 2-0 friendly back in 2004.

Also Celtic beat Manchester in the CL last year(I think)

But for me Scottish League = English Championship.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

More like the Conference.:hb :argh:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Could you enlighten me, when was the last time Rangers beat an English side? I honestly dont know.
> 
> SHUT UP CHELSEFAN YOU PIECE OF SHIT, btw what county you from?


 that hurt.
Wexford,and you?

BTW: Rangers beat Chelsea in a friendly this yeat,they're better than us then right?:lmao


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> that hurt.
> Wexford,and you?
> 
> BTW: Rangers beat Chelsea in a friendly this yeat,there better than us then right?:lmao


Kilkenny....:agree: 
The All Ireland is almost as predictable as the Scottish League with the same 2 teams dominating it every year. We should overtake Cork this year.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Well since i said Scottish sides, we could go, eh i think last season or the season before Celtic bet Man Utd... not sure though... actually, i am sure 

Cyberwaste... you are a tottenham fan right and i am a Rangers fan? Must i say anymore


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rangers have a 25% win rate against English teams in Europe. That's from Wikipedia. Not sure about Celtic.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Well since i said Scottish sides, we could go, eh i think last season or the season before Celtic bet Man Utd... not sure though... actually, i am sure
> 
> Cyberwaste... you are a tottenham fan right and i am a Rangers fan? Must i say anymore


Please do. 


BTW Thanks for selling us Hutton, obviously he didnt want to be stuck in a predictable shit league with no excitement.:sad:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Kilkenny....:agree:
> The All Ireland is almost as predictable as the Scottish League with the same 2 teams dominating it every year. We should overtake Cork this year.


Fucking Shefflin
We'll win it this year

^interesting stats,Celtics is higher I bet though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

25%, OH DEAR.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Cyberwaste you make me laugh.... Alan Hutton wanted to stay at Rangers, seriously he really did.... and if you try and argue with that it is very stupid.... so please, Are yous still in the Uefa Cup?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOO Cyberman I think hes now mocking you.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Obviously they're not.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

No, obviously not, ill be glad to see you go further, but we were unlucky, beaten on Penalties. Luck comes into it on penalties. Ok Im sure Hutton wanted to stay, thats probably what the Scottish press wanted to hear., thus he said that.

Totti10, NO WAI!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

If you dont actually think Hutton wanted to stay at Rangers you are pretty stupid... it was because yous came in with a stupid amount of money ( Darren Bent ) also pops to mind and Rangers wanted the money so pretty much begged Hutton to leave while giving him an extra 1 million pounds... Hutton had already rejected yous once

Also for the people who have been slating Rangers in the Champions league, we had the hardest group and no one can say we didnt... and i really would like to have seen Man Utd, Chelsea or Liverpool in that group

People slating the SPL too, some of the best ever players like Kenny Dalglish, Henrik Larsson and guys like Sutton who played in England very well said Scotland was the hardest league they had played in


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

This whole argument started over a stupid comment about Chelsea being mediocre, do you still think that?

And yes I know he rejected, but that doesn't mean he doesn't prefer playing in the best league in the world does it? No.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Liverpool would have won that group. 

Beaten Barca before, prefectly capbable of beating Lyon, Stuttgart were poor. 

United and Chelsea would have advanced too.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Jamie why all the "...", it's getting odd now.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

We've had hard groups..you got beaten 3-0 at home,therefore you were chokers.We've won groups with Barca before lol.

Remind me of your group again,Lyon and who else? Barca right?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rangers are a big club and would do well in the Prem, they've won the most league titles in history i believe, leave it as that.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ I dont know  Am i right in saying Lyon really did nearly put out Man Utd and are you going to deny we had the hardest group and for a so called small team we done pretty well

Also, yous seemed to have shut up on my other comments 


EDIT ^^^^ theres a man with sense and Stuttgart was the other team


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> ^^^ I dont know  Am i right in saying Lyon really did nearly put out Man Utd and are you going to deny we had the hardest group and for a so called small team we done pretty well
> 
> Also, yous seemed to have shut up on my other comments
> 
> ...


What other comments?
Larrson said the scottish league was the toughest,probably cos it's full of fucking hatchet men.
Stutgaart are poor,after your start against Lyon you choked.K?


Small team?lol you're the one who said that you were a big team,shouldn;t you be getting through then?

I may go to bed,but in conclusion

1) Chelsea are mediocre.
2) I love Rangers.
3) Rangers have a team full of world class players.
4) Jamie1 is my new favourite poster.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

" So called " Please read properly


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Rangers are a big club and would do well in the Prem, they've won the most league titles in history i believe, leave it as that.


They're statistically the most succesful club in the world I think. But as much as I despise using this example, we are the most succesful English club ever, and we no longer challenge for the title, history doesn't always mean much. 

Rangers would be fine, like mid table, nobody said they wouldn't, they just wouldn't do as well as two of the teams he's slagged off (Liverpool and Chelsea)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Rangers are a big club and would do well in the Prem, they've won the most league titles in history i believe, leave it as that.


True, whoever wins the most title's are always the best team, and will do well in whatever league no matter what.

Were you being sarcastic or not 

And me and Thomas arguing > These 2.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> " So called " Please read properly


Please type properly then.
Using those smiley face makes you look like a simpleton




> And me and Thomas arguing > These 2.


Yes your discussion on who's the loudest never get's old:side:


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Do you know what makes me laugh, Chelseafan when did i ever say Rangers had a team full of world class players, please quote me because i would love to see it... also, their is only two teams that challenge for the SPL, there was only two teams for a very long time in the EPL, Arsenal and Man Utd.. Chelsea are starting too but that wont last too long i dont think and the only reason your league is so bloody good is because of our managers.. Scotland makes your league :agree:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

You didn't say they were World Class ,I did sarcastically.
^:lmao @ the rest of it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> But as much as I despise using this example, we are the most succesful English club ever


Give it a couple of seasons :side:


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Chelseafan.... what age are you? And please tell me do you play football? I would bet alot of money i know more about football than you considering i do play it for Rangers under 19s but you know, we dont train everyday


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Chelseafan.... what age are you? And please tell me do you play football? I would bet alot of money i know more about football than you considering i do play it for Rangers under 19s but you know, we dont train everyday


My mate plays for City under 18's and he knows nothing about football. Literally nothing.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> Chelseafan.... what age are you? And please tell me do you play football? I would bet alot of money i know more about football than you considering i do play it for Rangers under 19s but you know, we dont train everyday


I am 10 why does that matter?
I play football for my local under 11 team.
And you know nothing.You aren't really over 13 are you? I mean you're either a bad gimmick poster,under 13 or well...yea a bit special.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Hes an armchair football fan im guessing.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

You are only 10.. OK

That explains your lack of knowledge :agree:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> You are only 10.. OK
> 
> That explains your lack of knowledge :agree:


You really bring a lot of knowledge that I could only dream of having:side:
I'm sorry for my lack of knowledge too,We're not all Rangers U-19 players are we?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ I know  And thanks


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Whats your position Jamie1?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Midfield and why?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^ I don't think he believes you


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Jamie "Loch" ness "monster"

:side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

You must be a SAVAGE footballer to play for the Under-19 Rangers team, but as always with the internet, you could be and most likely are bullshitting, anyway of proving you do actually play for the under-19 team Jamie Boi?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> You are only 10.. OK
> 
> That explains your lack of knowledge :agree:


I feel sorry for you being guillable.
I am in fact 19 as of the 19th of March.


Anyway I feel the need to sleep now.
Goodbye Jamie1.Let's hope Rangers get knocked out of the Uefa Cup soon


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Not really.... The rangers website has a picture but i really doubt yous will believe me


EDIT ** CHELSEAFAN i didnt actually believe you :no:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Not really.... The rangers website has a picture but i really doubt yous will believe me


Link please? Well all you have to do is take a picture of yourself with a piece of paper with your user name on it, then we will believe you and take it seriously.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Are you aloud to link websites and what do you mean take a picture of myself


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

On the Rangers webpage it has, under 'Team' Under-19's/Reserve it has pictures of all the squad members. I believe he is Jamie Ness. Hense MUF's utterly hilarious joke :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

With Rangers' current team they'd finish about 12th in the EPL, imo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't be bothered going back a few pages to see if this has been posted already :$










:lmao


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice find, it's new to me.

Gave me the best laugh I've had in a while, then made me cry a little.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Whoa. What an intense conversation going on here in the past few days. 

Great gif, David. Love it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for obscenity :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Image removed for too much bandwidth, lol.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I was expecting someone to say Fergie was behind it's removal...


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

'Fergie was behind the removal'

It speaks the truth though, there's no denying it.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

wat was the gif?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Liverpool fans thinking Bennett rigged the game for Utd.

Just can't accept a loss that was already coming at the time anyways.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

While a Liverpool comeback was unlikely, it was still a very poor piece of refereeing.

Also, what's everyone's thoughts on Rio 'What drugs test?' being named England captain for the match tonight? Personally I think Terry is the right man for the job, but Rio would have been my choice for a vice-captain (as a co-vice-captain with Stevie G), but I suppose there's no harm in giving him a test run in a Friendly match. I'm rather surprised he isn't the vice captain at Man Utd, he's better for the job than Giggs, imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone is better than Terry.

Had a chat with the Head of Football at the BBC today, twas rather interesting.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont like it, but I dont like England really so its all bless.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Had a chat with the Head of Football at the BBC today, twas rather interesting.


Speak with the Head of Football at Sky, then I'll be impressed :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Have a chat with Georgie Thompson and I'll be impressed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm trying, I speak to one of the main sport directors for Sky, he's a sound old boy.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ferdinand is the best choice for England captain. Terrys gone shite and is a dick, whilst Gerrard doesnt give a fuck the scouse ****.

And the new Anderson interview on utds website is great.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I wouldn't mind Rooney getting a dig with the armband. Not an obvious choice, but he will always start (since he's our only striker with pure NATURAL talent) and he's passionate as fuck.

Ferdinand should do a good job aswell, anyone's better than Terry, the whinging cockney twat.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Manchester United defender Gary Neville has conceded he may not be handed a first-team return until next term as he battles to recover from ankle trouble.
> The 33-year-old club captain has not featured since he was injured against Bolton on 17 March 2007.
> 
> He has played a handful of matches for the reserve side but said: "It's going to take time for me to get back to full sharpness after being out for so long.
> ...


Neville should just stay in the reserves for the rest of this season to see if hes completely over his injuries, then he can re-join the 1st team for pre-season.

With Wes seemingly off to Newcastle if what people were saying on Sunday is true, we'll need Neville.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> And the new Anderson interview on utds website is great.


The bit about him having some good goal celebrations planned has me hyped, hopefully we get to see one this season. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The bit about him having some good goal celebrations planned has me hyped, hopefully we get to see one this season. :side:


I lol'd at him saying the players sing their songs in the dressing room, id mark to see Park sing his 

Edit: Mascherano charged with improper conduct. Childish prick, should get at least a 3 game ban.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Would not be surprised to see United splash out 10+ Million for a RB in the Summer, because you are fucked if not. If Wes 'I deserve money for being average' Brown does not sign, and leaves, that only leaves Neville and he is getting on now 33 is old and with all his injries, I can't see him lasting more than 2 seasons, maybe less.

Who would United fans want for RB?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Lahm, Boswinga, Alves, Maicon, Miguel ect.. anyone capable of playing for a team as good as us.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Alves will cost like £30 mil + tho


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not all that fussed with Alves, partly price, and partly because I'm not overly impressed with him defensively whenever I see him. Plus he seems to have such an ego, he'd be more at home at Chelsea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mascherano should get no extra ban from matches. If he does then I demmand that the FA review every Prem match for the last 5 years and ban every fucker possible, because Mascherano did nothing worse than any other player who runs to the referee.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully everyone gets punished like that now, if he's the first of many to face such wrath, then so be it, it's good for the game.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

^ They just want more fucking money and publicity, they can officially go and fuck themselves.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Things like that will ruin the game. 

Players will still run to the referee's when they think they're wrong, due to the amazing levels of referee incompetency this season, they've been abolutely dreadful.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree partly, but I'd rather not see the refs being crowded and intiminated by the players, it's much better for the game and the future of the sport if we could get rid of such behaviour. I'm not sure how it would ruin the game though for the players to have respect for the officials. Of course the refs seem to be utter wank lately, which doesn't help, as why would they be worthy of respect when they're shit at their jobs? But still it's an issue that should be sorted.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> I wanna be a manc he says - Torres Torres!
> We turned him down and signed Tevez - Torres, Torres!
> Now's he's playing for the scouse,
> When he's away they'll rob his house
> Fernando Torres, Liverpools full of crime


I must admit ive just marked like fuck :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I agree partly, but *I'd rather not see the refs being crowded and intiminated by the players,* it's much better for the game and the future of the sport if we could get rid of such behaviour. I'm not sure how it would ruin the game though for the players to have respect for the officials. Of course the refs seem to be utter wank lately, which doesn't help, as why would they be worthy of respect when they're shit at their jobs? But still it's an issue that should be sorted.


Tell John Terry that, I hope the next time that knacker acts hardy at a ref I hope he gets booked, and he better not get "special treatment" because hes a major national player, as hes always doing it and getting away, sure hes the captain but theres a line that he crosses alot. Gerrard doesnt get involved like he does.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> I must admit ive just marked like fuck :lmao


He's a proper scouser now, has the accent and everything. He'd rather kill himself than be a Manc :side: 

As for the house robbing, I have my doubts that Liverpool fans do any of that, probably Everton, who are pretend, Kirby, Tesco Scousers :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's actually spelt Kirkby  I never knew that until recently.

That songs good though, not that we don't have better about Gary Neville :side:

edit: Why would you turn down Torres for Tevez :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I saw that a while ago too, always forget whether it's Kirby or Kirkby though :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Are they still moving there.

I don't want to look a fool on Sunday by shouting go fuck off to Kirkby if they're not :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think they had some sort of voting about whether they would be or not, and most people said "Yes" to it. 

Also, this thread is showing 3 extra pages that doesn't exist, it has the option of going up to page 2007  And we're only on 2004.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're on 2007 for me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice WF.

Also I need to find out for sure whether they're moving or not.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I agree partly, but I'd rather not see the refs being crowded and intiminated by the players, it's much better for the game and the future of the sport if we could get rid of such behaviour. I'm not sure how it would ruin the game though for the players to have respect for the officials. Of course the refs seem to be utter wank lately, which doesn't help, as why would they be worthy of respect when they're shit at their jobs? But still it's an issue that should be sorted.


It would have been great if they implemented the campaign during the era of Roy Keane, or when Chelsea started being ****s. Or even when our players started doing it, the fact they decide now, when there are already worse problems out there, baffle me.

For example, I would much rather see the Offside rule abolished, or fixed to what it was 5 years ago.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Role Model said:


> We're on 2007 for me.


807 for me  25 posts per page (Y)

btw: Is that Keeley in your sig? Mmmm...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

803*

tbfh


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The conversation around here is pretty fucking stellar atm.

Page count comparisons ftw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Score at the moment is 2007 - 807 to Role Model


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I find this whole ref debate stupid. Here's the thing that _really_ gets me-why argue with the ref? Is he going to issue a red card then listen to you and then say "you got a good point, i take back the red card"? no. Is he going to say "So you actually went for the ball? oh i'm so sorry, it's no longer a pen"? no-So why argue? If you think it's an unfair redcard, walk away and take it up with the FA, unfair decision its tough luck

I like the Rugby Union school of thought that when for example a penalty is given for a high tackle if the player who was tackled complains it should be a yellow the ref simply says "I gave you the penalty, if i have any more mouth i will reverse the decision" the player walks away, i very much like to see that come into affect in Football


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pretty amazing games on the stellar live and active in the morning, 2AM NICE TIMESLOT AYE:

Arsenal vs Bolton
Sunderland vs West Ham
Birmingham vs Man City
Portsmouth vs Wigan
Blackburn vs Reading

not really worth watching, tbh, but is anyone watching?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm pulling an all nighter just to catch the 4am Man Utd vs Villa game 

I think Blackburn/Reading can have some goals in it, and Bolton might hold Arsenal to a draw, so I guess I'll check around.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sunderland vs West ham could be half decent, Pompey/Wigan will be boring, Arsenal/Bolton will be a challenge for Arsenal to get out of the slump, Man City/B"Ham may be okay, and Man United vs Villa should be pretty good, but I can't stay up, I'm going to Tigers vs Dogs tomorrow, I want to be awakem lolz.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The Dogs will roll the Tigers anyways, pretty predictable tbh.

Pompey could put 4 past Wigan. But it'll prolly be 0-0. Portsmouth seem to love that scoreline at home for some odd reason.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tigers will win damnit! I'm going with a dogs fan, so I want to tease her if Dogs lose. 

I'll probaly watch no Football for once on a weekend :O


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ LMAO. Yeah, you're going to the game with a chick to watch the Bulldogs/Tigers. Rit...

I compell you to watch Man Utd/Villa!~


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, she's a good friend of mine but I still not sure if she's coming. >_> 

She's taken, nothing will happen dw. I'm only going coz I got these tickets for free...

4am man, too much


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Aw. Poor you.

No Fletcher for us, Saha and Nani are doubtful.

Apart from that, full strength.

I'm expecting to prolly see

Van Der Sar

Brown - Rio - Vidic - Evra

Ronnie - Hargreaves - Anderson - Giggs

Rooney - Tevez

Subs: Foster, O'Shea, Nani/Park, Carrick, Saha/Someone else


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Going to a Bulldogs game is just asking to be punched in the face :agree: I was going to stay up and watch some football tonight but i've got stuff on tomorrow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I have soccer (football*) at 3pm, so I can stay up aslong as need be, and just sleep in tomorrow all day really.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Knowing my 6 year old brother he will come and wake me up at 6:30 asking if i can help him on a playstation game  Anyway hope Man U loses and Rooney snaps an ankle


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

^ Saha is out for around 4 weeks I think, his a good player when his fully fit but I hope we let him go in the Summer, he seems to be getting worse with his injuries.

Not really confident of a result today for some reason, probably because they've taken points from the other top 3 teams, but they havn't exactly been playing well lately.

As for Arsenal I can see it being a 1-1/2-2.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ GTFO plz.

That's not nice at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ GTFO plz.
> 
> That's not nice at all.


i'm sorry :agree:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jonn07 said:


> ^ *Saha is out for around 4 weeks* I think, his a good player when his fully fit but I hope we let him go in the Summer, he seems to be getting worse with his injuries.
> 
> Not really confident of a result today for some reason, probably because they've taken points from the other top 3 teams, but they havn't exactly been playing well lately.
> 
> As for Arsenal I can see it being a 1-1/2-2.


Source plz. He's only doubtful according to BBC and MU.com earlier...

I hope he's not gone for that long again.

tbh, I don't think Fergie will get rid of him. He's had chances to before and he always sticks by him. I think Saha will be like our next Solksjaer, injured half the time, but will always come in and do what he can when he's fit.

I just wanted him to have ONE injury free season, I think had he not gotten injured 06/07 season in January, he could've ended up our top scorer, he was on fire. This season, hasn't been scoring as much but he's done a good job trying to create for Tevez and Rooney, especially against Bolton, he gave Tevez three great chances only for Mr. Aggrevating to duff them.

Sadly, his hammies hate him atm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha is out for a 2-3 weeks according to what Fergie said yesterday.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He's had a bad run with injuries


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

That must of been where i heard it from.
His definetly not just 'doubtful'.

I think he was on the bench and somehow got injured & then Park had to take his place. :$


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Annoying run.

Owell, gay news really. 

Bring back Manucho and Fraizer plz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Villa to win 1-0 plz, something I'd love to wake up to tomorrow, no chance of watching any games, I'm falling asleep already.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Softy tbh.

We should win, we often play well against Villa, but we're bound to slip once more this season, this may be it.

Hopefully I'm wrong tho. And I often am


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If I go to bed at 6am, I won't wake up till about 3pm, which is when the NRL game starts lol.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Villa to win through Laursen header, setting new 'high jump' record, imHo.

I'll mark for a Villa win.. but then again, any ManUtd loss is (Y)

Aussie boys, what's Live and Active this week? It's Mum's weekend


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

piss off Kronical  i kid, i kid. How many Aussies are there on this forum?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pretty good weekend of football in Britain this weekend, two biggest derbies in Britain, plus I expect Villa culd get something out of United.

I still want you to fuck up the league even i we're not going to win it btw :side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

It'll be great if Villa won today, especially if Laursen gets the winning header. 

But from the form that we have been playing the past couple of weeks and the lose against Sunderland I really can't see us upsetting Man Utd. They already thrashed us this season 4-1. SO all I can really see is a Man Utd victory.

Still, like I said it would be great to see them lose.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

The 4-1 game was a quality game up until Rooney scored, then I went to bed.

Agbonlahor's header was tops, I reckon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ So you went to bed at 1-1? :lmao

Annoyed at the lack of a game kicking off at 12:45.

If we're going to slip up again this season in an unlikely fixture, which is more than possible, I don't feel it'll be today.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ The Old Firm is on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I know, but it's laughable and I don't give a shit about it.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ^^^ So you went to bed at 1-1? :lmao
> 
> Annoyed at the lack of a game kicking off at 12:45.
> 
> If we're going to slip up again this season in an unlikely fixture, which is more than possible, I don't feel it'll be today.


Yeah, I don't remain patient when ManUtd is involved. I went to sleep when West Ham were down 1-0, only to miss a great comeback. How unfortunate.

I'm assuming all games will be at 1.55 our time then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When watching Chelsea or Arsenal, my rule is usually if they go 2-0 up, it's all over. To give up at 1-0 is moronic, although it's not often we lose from that position to be fair.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I mark for Celtic having a song we have, and a song Everton have aswell


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

And against West Ham, two recent 4-0 defeats (consecutive) should be enough to back up my point.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes but West Ham weren't playing as badly as that when they played us, so that doesn't really back up your point at all. :side:


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

I watched the replay, actually. Quite enjoyed seeing Ronaldo miss a penalty.

'I'd Rather Walk Alone'


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ste said:


> I mark for Celtic having a song we have, and a song Everton have aswell


What song?

I expect United to win today tbh.

Be great if they were to slip up.I just don't see it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> What song?
> 
> I expect United to win today tbh.
> 
> Be great if they were to slip up.I just don't see it.


YNWA obviously and If You know Your History.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

It's at Old Trafford, isn't it?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh right didn't know everton sang YNWA


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They don't we sing that, and they sing the History song


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kronical™ said:


> It's at Old Trafford, isn't it?



Yeah so?


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Curious, couldn't remember if the first game was at Villa Park. That's 'so', I reckon.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Australians suck. 

Celic suck, need to start winning. 

All the matches today, apart from the Old Firm, truly and utterly suck. 

If we fail tommorow, yeah., you know what it'll do :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

piss off KME  I joke but seriously we don't suck


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ste said:


> They don't we sing that, and they sing the History song


I misread you're first post ,thought you meant the 3 teams had a commone song,which would've been weird.My bad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

sticksy said:


> piss off KME  I joke but seriously we don't suck


No, and I don't joke, you do. 

My decision is final :snarl:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ LOLOLOL

Wow. I think we need to re-think the decision making paradox around here.

:agree:


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Does people in England care about the old firm... just thought i would ask because up here, in Scotland it is awesome and i am in a great mood


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Bolton 1-0 Arsenal.

Arsenal better not throw away yet more points today. The idea of them going so long without a win before our three games makes me fearful for some kind of backlash...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal are quitting.

They look like a club with no drive, no push, no nothing.

That's beyond frustrating.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

2-0. 10 men. Their collapse is bordering on catastrophic now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Meh. I held hope that the lack of depth wouldn't cost them.....but it did.

Nice finish to the season. :side:

Maybe we'll luck out, and win the CL somehow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Bolton don't throw it away, honestly I didn't expect Arsenal to bomb this badly.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Just notice Bolton are beating Arsenal. (Y)


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Quite a fall from grace for Arsenal, 10 men and 2-0 down at a ground they are notoriously poor at. I don't think they have much hope of getting back into it. 

Good on Matt Taylor for getting both goals too. 

I hope that Arsenal's dismal form doesn't spur them on in the 3 games against us, vulnerable teams are sometimes the worst ones to come up against.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Maybe we'll luck out, and win the CL somehow.


Don't count omn it.

Altough I've always thought winning the CL took a element of luck, it also takes an element of skill and formshich he don't have. Here's to next year !!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh I think everyone expected this though, I know I did. With your squad it was always very likely you'd crumble towards the end.

Still hope you do Liverpool though.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I would be so pissed off If I was an Arsenal fan, I mean fair enough going for the Champions Leauge but atleast turn up to the Premiership games. 

Jobbing out to Bolton, thats just shameful.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Red Card for Brumy, Peno to City.... and its scored by Elano. Rob Styles went to send off the wrong man lol :no: Quedrue eventually sent off.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Novus Audax said:


> Don't count omn it.
> 
> Altough I've always thought winning the CL took a element of luck, it also takes an element of skill and formshich he don't have. Here's to next year !!!


Wenger needs to add some serious depth.

He better have a busy signing period during the summer.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

1 back for arsenal now, through Gallas....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2-2 I knew Bolton would throw it away, useless bastards.









Our team is this or so I've read 

Kus

Brown
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Ronaldo
Carrick
Scholes
Giggs

Tevez 
Rooney

Bench: Foster, O'Shea, Anderson, Hargreaves, Park


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

ono 2-2.

Giggs and Scholes, not too happy with that.

Carrick and Tevez though so thats good.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-2. 

RVPEEEEEE

Well played Bolton (Y) 

Arsenal best not take any confidence from such a comeback...


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Finally something happens at the Reading game, red card for reading.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't help but feel annoyed lately when I see Scholes and Giggs starting, and Super only on the bench.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Fair play to Arsenal, I wasn't expecting much in the way of resolve from them to get themselves level, and you wouldn't bet against them going on to get a winner now, unlikely as it may have seemed half an hour ago.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have to admit Super hasnt been that great lately going through a bit of a bad patch, hate I say it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ U MAD :side: I still say he did better than Scholes and Carrick last week.

They'll win, I'd be surprised if they didn't.

Worst part is Bolton should have got a 3rd a few minutes prior to Arsenal's first goal.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL 2 goals at the derby game in like a minute.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Considring how bad the line-up of 3 o'clock games looked, it's actually been a pretty interesting day thus far. Hell, even Derby and Fulham are putting on a bit of a show.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fulham are just inept on the road. How do you score a goal that might keep you up against the worst team in the league, and then concede a soft goal just 30 seconds later? Unbelievable. 

Fulham are all but down I think.


----------



## KillerCena (Jul 26, 2007)

5 bookings already in arsenal vs bolton lol


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What do you mean _already_? It's in the last minute 

5 yellows isn't anything shocking either...

Arsenal have nicked it, amazing, 3-2. 

Derby have been relegated


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

3-2 Arsenal, well it's not a surprise really.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Arsenal have won it. Remarkable...

And Derby are down. I don't have a shred of sympathy for them, they're by far the worst team I've watched in the Premiership.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MOTD will be fun to watch, depending on what we do against Villa.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

What a comeback by Arsenal, but in fairness they were playing bolton, and if that was a mid table or above team that had them at 2-0 they wouldnt have let them back in it. Arsenal need to shape up. I feel sorry for Bolton. At least they could of got a point.... ah well. Sunderland with another win!! CMON FATTY ANDY REID!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha.

Good result for Sunderland.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> MOTD will be fun to watch, depending on what we do against Villa.


Come on, you know as well as I do that games between United and Villa are a foregone conclusion, depressing as that is.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I bet that's what really happened :side: 

Legendary gif though.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Stream for Utd game : http://www.justin.tv/mysports


That was awesome. 1-0.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

1-0 Ronaldo.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ronaldo is destined to be the bet, or one of the best ever, without a doubt. He has everything now. A long way from the selfish player he was a few years ago.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

2-0 Tevez header.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We don't need the updates with no opinion or input, thanks. 


Too easy, Giggs and Scholes looking rather meh again, rather sad.

Finish 2-0 or 3-0 I expect, can't see us scoring that many more.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Another predictable Man U game. Im off into the city. Hopefully Villa will get a draw.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I know isnt winning great.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

A fantastic win for Sunderland now all i'm hoping for is Spurs to destroy Newcastle tomorrow.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol @ Villas record against United, thats a home-banker for you guys.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good performance, didn't over work ourselves, very happy.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Too easy, Giggs and Scholes looking rather meh again, rather sad.


I try & think to myself that they're just having an off game, but it's happening to often lately.

Good performance, I atcually thought it would of been alot closer, so very pleasing.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We've won the league.

I dont see us dropping 6 points, and Arsenal/Chelsea gaining 6 points.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> We've won the league.
> 
> I dont see us dropping 6 points, and Arsenal/Chelsea gaining 6 points.


Sadly I agree, Chelsea could turn you over at their place but its not going to be enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea play tommorow though, if they win you're only 5 points clear, which is well within their range of catching you. You did it with Arsenal. 

Unfortunately think you'll win it though.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

It's the end of the season, nothing is a fore gong conclusion.

Although it looks like you will win the league anything can happen. Who would have thought we would be on 53 points a few weeks ago


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll be 5 points clear of Chelsea, not 3 points. 

I'm thinking they'll be some other twists, but just like all season, I expect us to win it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

OVER CONFIDENCE.

Like fuck you have won the league yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think we've won it yet, but I think we will win it. To say it's a done deal is rather naive, but it's understandable that people are confident in the team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> We'll be 5 points clear of Chelsea, not 3 points.
> 
> I'm thinking they'll be some other twists, but just like all season, I expect us to win it.


U MAD? I edited my typo out at 8:07, you posted at 8:08 so ha I win :smug: :side: 

I hope to god Chelsea win it, their infernal boasting would be more tolerable than United's


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Plus only ChelseaFan and Bradders here support Chelsea, and the latter is a bad jobber.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Great win today, good performance I hear. Ronaldo's goal was fucking brilliant, cheeky backheel.

It's not over yet, it won't be until we beat/draw with Chelsea at the Bridge. When we play them, the incentive's high enough, and I think we'll go out there and perform like true champions. Rooney's back in form and should be confident. He plays well against Roma and Arsenal and we've got them next.

Also, oyes at this video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PytEj7bcTNw It's awesome when it gets going (about halfway through)

And I was thinking how quickly this season has gone, it seems like last month that we were talking about our poor start, yet here we are with about a month and a bit left and we're 6 points clear at the top of the table.

Here's hoping Boro can get something tomorrow for us. If they do we'll be laughing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney was still really frustrating today tbf. Still scored twice though.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Off to watch Match of the day.

Sky sound, video and commentator quality > BBC


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We're playing brilliant football at the moment, its breathtaking.

Rooney and Tevez up top works, we need to stick with it. And keep Carrick in the middle ffs!!!

Edit - lololololroflmao at this woman commentating, she's shite.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great win today, can't see us not winning the league now.

Anybody else hit the mute button the second the female commmentator starts on MOTD?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I put that in my post as you posted that T-C :side:

She's terrible, such an annoying voice.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

This is painful. Why does she have to scream like she has just climaxed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I told the head of football at the BBC to get rid of her tbh, he said she's not going to be doing it for much longer, thankfully.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I put that in my post as you posted that T-C :side:
> 
> She's terrible, such an annoying voice.


Great minds and all that.

Zarate is a beast. Pity Birmingham will never be able to afford him.



Role Model said:


> I told the head of football at the BBC to get rid of her tbh, he said she's not going to be doing it for much longer, thankfully.


That is good news.

Good work.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

She sucks on many levels :side:

'LIKE A WARM KNIFE THROUGH BUTTER' :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

She tries god bless her, but her commentating seems passionless and forced with little to no conviction and believability. Women just aren't meant to commentate on football matches.

How the hell does Geovanni, who always looks like City's best player, manage to never start? He's started 3 times that I remember, United home, Wigan away, West Ham home, he scored in all three. He's much much, better than Elano at the moment, City should stop playing 4-5-1, they have no creativity whatsoever.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Get back to the kitchen love.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If she didn't try and sound like a bloke and actually tried to be different, like you know a women not acting like a man, she might not be so bad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Only Georgie Thompson would make a good women's commentator.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Only if you had a little box in the corner showing her, otherwise it's pointless.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

KME said:


> Only Georgie Thompson would make a good women's commentator.


:agree:

nice finish from Reid.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Only if you could watch her do it in a spilt screen type of deal.

edit - dood above me knicked mah sweet idea.

On a side note that fatty has a sweet left foot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Listening to her would work for me, if I had to choose between her voice and any other woman who pitifully attempt to talk on national television, I'd pick hers. 

Split screen would be like heaven tho. 

As for Reid, he's fat and he's round but he'll score goals. You need a player like him in the relegation run in, especially considering Birmingham have the amazing Zarate.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

decent game that, Fulham will be gutted they didn't hang on to the points.

James = Quality...Wednesday doesn't count :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, Man Utd are owning the goal difference with 53. That's a good backup if it does come down right to the wire. 

If Arsenal beat or draw with Man United in their Premier League game, and Chelsea also beat Man United, while winning all their other games, it could be nothing in it in the end.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

^With that said, I'm assuming ManUTD won.

Score?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If you haven't noticed, they won 4-0 earlier.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

4-0 

Anyway... i thought i would try and get a little discussion going here, After watching the old firm game and obviosly i was happy after watching Rangers win but i was wondering... dou you guys think their is a better rivalry in Britain.. just like to here your thoughts


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Ouch.

What is it with Villa and getting owned by ManUTD these days?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

KME said:


> As for Reid, he's fat and he's round but he'll score goals. You need a player like him in the relegation run in, especially considering Birmingham have the amazing Zarate.


Thats always been his problem. Hes got great technique though. Good striker of the ball.
Also jesus Man City have gone shit lately.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Kronical™ said:


> What is it with Villa and getting owned by ManUTD these days?


Not just Villa though is it?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I will ask once again, does anyone think their is a rivalry bigger than Rangers v Celtic in Britain?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Probably not.

But more people care about the United/Liverpool matches in Britain.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> I will ask once again, does anyone think their is a rivalry bigger than Rangers v Celtic in Britain?


Define your thought of "big"?
As in the most hatred for each other? As in the most viewers or the most people interested in the game?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kronical™ said:


> Ouch.
> 
> What is it with Villa and getting owned by ManUTD these days?



Lately? They haven't beaten them at all since 1995 in the league, and haven't won at OT since the 80's. 

I had an unsatisfying laugh at those who predicted a Villa win.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry about not making it clear 

Yeah i mean like the most hatred, the most passion showing in the match and the drive to win


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's the biggest in that sense, yes. Although the whole foundation of the feud started when they first played each other and someone commented on how well they got along  It baffled me how a heated rivalry managed to arise from such a match.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

KME said:


> I had an unsatisfying laugh at those who predicted a Villa win.


Gotta love the optimism.

Yeah, that was me who said that, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yes, it lacked optimism, but it had a far greater sense of realism than any of the other posts suggesting Villa had a chance. 

It probably was you who said it, I've read a few of your posts, I dislike you...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Neville to start against Boro, im calling it now.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KME said:


> It's the biggest in that sense, yes. Although the whole foundation of the feud started when they first played each other and someone commented on how well they got along  It baffled me how a heated rivalry managed to arise from such a match.


Didn't know that.Strange
Always thought it was purely the whole religion thing tbh,oh well

United had a good win.Expecte..doesn;t really look like they'll slip up anywhere either really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Religion is the base of it all, yeah, but waht I mean is, when they first played each other, it was noted how well they got on, and that was where the term "Old Firm" came from. I just didn't understand how religion could force it into being such a heated fixture after the incident in their first meeting.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ It is really based around religioun, well they are trying to get it out of the match but the fans think alot about the religoun


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

@ Kme yea ok i got it..I just meant I thought they always hated each other.Strange stuff tbh.

Yea will obviously the religion thing is big. For intsance even in ireland which is pretty much a Celtic fan club all Rangers and ex-rangers player get booed when playing for their international teams.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chelsea to win 5-0 today please.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Liverpool to lose 16-0 today please.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Never happen. Only reason I want to see Chelsea smash Boro, is because I dislike Boro with a passion, but not as much I hate Man Utd. 

Liverpool to win 2-1.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I deserved what I got for going to bed at half-time


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I would've gone to bed aswell, I was completely drained out, couldn't even stay up until 1am, fell asleep. 

I'm not even sure if I can get up for the 2am start of Liverpool vs Everton in the morning unless I miracoulsy sleep at an early 830 and wake up at 2. 

, not happening.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't fucking wait for today. 

I expect us to win, Everton are in shit form, if we don't win, I will fume.

Also Anfield should be rocking, I'm also looking forward to lol'ing at amount of hate songs directed to Gerrard or Michael Shields my the Everton fans.

I am devestated for Gerrard when he comes to take a corner by me, and therefore by the away fans.

Also, Oh No @ SSN showing an interview with one of our fans who is Norweigian :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Liverpool better win seeing as i bet my brother and i will be copping plenty if they lose, especially seeing as Arsenal won :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

This is the most sure for a while going into a Derby that we will win. Hope my OVER CONFIDENCE isn't misplaced.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

PLAY KEWELL.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Please no, although he's scored 2 goals against them some how


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Play Kewell :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Luck, I'd say.

I do expect us to get a win today. With them missing Cahill, I can rest easy knowing there probably wont be any late winners by them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

What is it with the Aussies always getting injured?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It;s because the people from there suck :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, suck like a fox :side:


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

sweet triple header tonight!
liverpool vs everton
then chelsea match delayed
then real madrid game!! 

not a bad line up of games!


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

For some reason I thought the gap between Everton and Liverpool was a lot larger than two points. I see a 2-1 win for Pool, very important game.

Kewell's out for two weeks, so I don't know how he's even being considered for the game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He may aswell just fuck off, we've given him far too many chances.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> He may aswell just fuck off, we've given him far too many chances.


He'll be gone in the Summer, don't worry about it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ blasphemy :side:


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

He's pretty much gone. If he can keep himself injury-free, he could do another team some good.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

If Masch wasn't suspended, I'd be more confident than ever that we'll be winning today, but even without him, we should have far too much for them, as long as Rafa doesn't fuck up the team selection. I'd much rather see Lucas come into our current system, than say, bring Crouch in and play 4-4-2 again.

In honesty, I think Everton are overachieving to be as high as they are, and it'd be oh-so-sweet for us to take them down a notch. The only way I can see them taking anything from us is if they play the same way they did last season, and just park the proverbial bus in-front of goal. Even then, with the way Nando has been playing lately, they'll have to be very lucky for it to pay off.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I am marking for my mate who's a shite being relatively near to me today.

He's grassed me up two years in a row at Goodison, so I've got revenge on my mind :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was looking forward to today, and had some genuine optimism for once. Then I got up, felt like shit, looked like shit and my optimism became pessimism. We have to win today really, and I'm not sure I have the faith in the team to do so. 

Kewell's scored twice against because

a) The first was an open goal
b) The second was when he was just hitting a bit of form, and it was a brilliant goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

His second goal was fucking emmense though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats because he rocks :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Such a shame Kewell never achieved his full potential. He could have been one of the great players of this generation. I know he's had his injuries, but he doesn't strike me as having a very strong character either, so that hasn't helped his cause. I think it's time Liverpool let him go.

Also, I'm having a great laugh at this commentator (I think it's Townsy) bumming Chelsea. Joe Cole the best player in England? Laughable.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I just hope we can get the result that will make the Arsenal league game less significant for us, and possibly allow us to rest a couple of players for the CL games.

Anyway, I'm heading over to Anfield, so let's hope.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Back of the Kop bum being there early :side:

I'll probably leave at 2.45ish, as My Mum is going aswell, but she is meeting her mate at like 3.30. Plus trains are every 30 minutes today, so it's pointless going now for me, as much as I'd like to hate on the Everton fans pre game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

When we bought Kewell I felt sure we'd win the league soon, all we needed was a left winger, CM, RM, defense and strikers were all fine. For some reason Houllier fucked about with it and we ended up with a poor side. 

Kewell was good in his first season, and in 2005-06, the rest of the time he's been injured. Shame.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

But before Kewell had came to Liverpool he had struggled with injuries and he was never going to be the same as he was before the injuries. Personally, I would of sold Harry Kewell instead of Mark Gonazalez. He was quality. He had pace ( something Kewell doesn't), the ability to beat players (again, something Kewell doesn't have) and the ability to launch a screamer into the net (but Harry can do that as well).


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Seriously can't get myself interested in football on today of all days. Not sure if I'm even going to watch Liverpool beat Everton.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kewell could well go past players back in the day. Hell, he skinned Ferdinand before scoring the opener in England v Australia back in 2003.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I remember marking for that. Tottaly outmuscled him. 

And as for Mark Gonzalez, his pace was a mystery, his goalscoring wasn't particulary high, and his consistancy was non-existant. He couldn't keep up[ with the pace of the Prem. He;s doing ok in Spain though, that suits him better.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Gonzales was too weak, which is a shame because he has better potential than Pennant. Kewell can seriously fuck off now aswell.

We'll win 2-0 today I think


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I remember marking for that. Tottaly outmuscled him.


Damn it. Your too smart for my lies. Kewell didn't really dribble past Rio but rather dispossessed him. Great game though. I'll never forget it as it was the crowning moment of England's greatest ever goal scorer:

*Francis Jeffers
*
He's still kept up his 100% goal scoring record for England (1 cap, 1 goal) and is still the leading scorer for England U21s. What a player!


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

what a boring game @ Chelsea/Boro


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh dear. Poor Alves. Could've been a hat-trick for him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

How did Boro not get anything out of that game? 

That sequence where they hit the bar twice and flashed wide from 2 yards was quite ridiculous, I'm now shitting myself at the thought of the Derby. 

C'mon you Redmen!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

This is Evertons biggest match in a long time and a must win. I wouldnt be surprised if they get it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

^If Everton so much as score I will be shocked. I can not see past a something - 0 Liverpool win today.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hopefully the referee won't ruin the match.
I expect a good game tbh bit scrappy but nothing wrong with that.

I fancy Everton to get a draw.Lee Carlsley to score.:side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> Lee Carlsley to score.


Now that would be funny.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Phil Neville scoring would be funnier. Or perhaps a local lad in Tony Hibbert?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Robinson really is awful at anticipating long shots. Nicky Butt of all people squeezes one past him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Phil Neville scoring would be funnier. Or perhaps a local lad in Tony Hibbert?


Or Jamie Carragher?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I fucking hate Newcastke, but i fucking love Nicky Butt 

WTF at a Everton fan being in the liverpool end with no problem? And Ste reckons they hate each other :lmao Fucking sad.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Typical lucky goal :no: Good finish tho.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

1-0 to Liverpool! And guess who scores? *TORRES!! *

Thats the game over.

:lmao Geremi just scored for Newcastle. Newcastle winning :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Silly Yak. Everton have been awful at clearing their lines.

Also, it seems Spurs have given up the ghost in terms of thier league position this season.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

If Newcastle can keep this lead, it'll be a let off for the Hammers and the pathetic loss we suffered yesterday.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the Big Duke. Class all the way. Fuck those fickle Geordies who wanted him out.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL at Tottenham, although i suppose they have nothing to play for now.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

For once, Tottenham may not finish above us.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If Durk Kite wasnt shite, this game would be over.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Novus Audax said:


> Damn it. Your too smart for my lies. Kewell didn't really dribble past Rio but rather dispossessed him. Great game though. I'll never forget it as it was the crowning moment of England's greatest ever goal scorer:
> 
> *Francis Jeffers
> *
> He's still kept up his 100% goal scoring record for England (1 cap, 1 goal) and is still the leading scorer for England U21s. What a player!


He's also sadly spent most of the season injured (surprise!) He was starting to show his quality aswell before Ryan Shawcross (one of the typical thuggish Stoke team who I hope cdon't get promoted) fucked his ankle ligaments.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I think the problem with Jeffers was that he was at Arsenal. Arsenal cannot bring English youngsters up and turn them into players that will play for them every week barring certain circumstances. 

Examples: Upson, Jeffers, Hoyte

In all fairness, they're doing quite a good job with Walcott.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

As shite the football that Stoke play is, I can't help but want 'Big Mama' Sidebe around in the Premier League. What a donkey.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Everton are defending far too deep.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

4-1 to Newcastle - Obafemi Martins


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Very happy so far, we should be further ahead, but scoring early was lovely. Torres is just too hot for that Everton to handle at the moment, while our defense is dealing pretty well with everything thrown at them. Everything could change very quickly, and it has many times this season, but we're playing very well. 

Great work by Alonso for the goal, been impressed with him, Riise has been surprisingly useful, Babel needs a tad more conviction, he seemed to back out of his chances. He's playing well though, despite Neville and Hibbert doubling up on him. 

More of the same second half plz Redmen. 

And lmao @ Newcastle winning so easily. Sexy football is back at Newcastle :side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

What a load of crap! 4-1, just shows that we need fixing up in defence. We're always hit and miss.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Boom from Torres, just need one more goal though, wont be safe until we get it. I fancy us though, Everton haven't threatend much.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> What a load of crap! 4-1, just shows that we need fixing up in defence. We're always hit and miss.


And a new keeper. The fourth Newcastle goal was very comical though. I'm not even going to give any credit to Martins. Two on one yet he gets through with the most obvious dummy I've ever seen.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What a fucking bore-fest.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

And they say this is the big match which lives up to its hype...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Blame Everton  

They were poor today, but Skrtel had Yakubu well and truly in his back bocket, the defense was really tight. Torres was too difficult for them to cope with, his goal shattered them. 

Well deserved victory.


----------



## alexmoss13 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Not surprised that Liverpool would win with all the injuries Everton are getting recently.

Newcastle hammering Spurs was unexpected, and it looks like King Kev has got Newcastle back to winning ways.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Waking up to Newcastle winning 3-1 was beautiful and then to see them win 4-1 was amazing, and winning 1-0 against Everton was even better, but should of been more.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Great win for us, no matter how the goals went in or if the lead up play was abit fluky a goal is a goal and a win is a win, for me you can't put a bad spin on it. You can say well the Spurs defence was poor well I couldn't give a fuck a win is 3 points in the bag and truthfully I'm beyond caring how we win as long as we stay up.


I've ran out of words to describe Keegan, you think we could be down and out nothings going our way then suddenly we hit form, start winning and brings Owen back from the dead, not quite the player he once was but still scoring and ATM its good enough for me. The only word I can use to describe how I feel about him is Love. I love him and his KKK way.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Then I suspect Martins and Faye will be off in the summer :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really think Crouch will leave when his contract expires, he never plays anymore, it's a joke really as I prefer him over Kuyt really. Kuyt disappoints me alot of the time and for the first time in double figure amount of games, he HAD ONE SHOT AT GOAL OMFG~`~~!!!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I understand wanting to drop Kuyt, and as soon as we buy a RM he'll be benched, but how exaclty could Crouch be in the team? 

If you like our current formation, and I was under the impression you did judging by our recent form, then Crouch has no place in the team. He can't run down a wing like Kuyt does, and he certainly won't replace Torres anytime soon. 

He'll move on, we'll get good money for him because he's english and we'll buy a right winger, as a result our formation will be complete, providing we get some consistancy at full back, Riise looked quality today, but Aurelio had been too, Finnan picks up alot of injuries, and Arbs is in and out of the team.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I like Kuyt, but only for his work rate. Going forward he is piss poor and needs Gerrard by his side, otherwise he can't do anything. He certainly can't cross a ball. And then, I look at the bench and see Yossi and Jermaine sitting there and think 'Rafa, are you a fucking idipt?!'


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Omg

Skrtl > Life

Hyppia was very solid also, really please with the performance, great way to come back after the OT fiasco, our players looked tired though, and hopefully that was just because of the internationals.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm happy with the result, but the scoreline completely flatters Everton. We were so much better, especially in the first half, and it could have been a drubbing. But three points are three points, so I'm not going to complain.

The players all showed as much passion as I would have hoped for. Gerrard was absolutely immense, and would have had a very well-deserved goal if not for the post and Howard. Skrtel made quite possibly the most awesome tackle I've ever seen, and snuffed out almost every Everton attack. Hyypia was incredible too, with a brilliant challenge on the diving Yakubu being the highlight of his day. Why are we stalling on giving him a new contract again? Even Riise wasn't a complete disgrace.

Torres' finish for the goal was superb, and despite being battered by defenders, for a change, he caused endless problems for them. Kuyt didn't really do much, and probably should have done better with a couple of decent chances, but I couldn't fault him after the way he was chasing down their defence in the 85th minute, superb effort. Leiva slotted into the team without too many problems, apart from the first ten minutes of the second half, but didn't really have the impact that Masch would have done.

Babel disappointed me slightly, getting into some great positions without always making the best of them, but again, with the points wrapped up, I can't criticise him too harshly. The result was always the most important aspect of the day though, and with the most unbelievably difficult couple of weeks ahead, this was just the boost we needed. Bring on the Arsenal!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking amazing day, everyone played their part.

You could only get that atmosphere at Liverpool/Everton btw.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah Babel got into the positions but wasn't ruthless enough in front of goal or with the ball, watch next season though he will be awesome.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> Fucking amazing day, everyone played their part.
> 
> You could only get that atmosphere at Liverpool/Everton btw.


Aye, best league game atmosphere of the season at Anfield, without a doubt, helped no end by us scoring the early goal. The Lescott song was especially awesome.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ What did it go like?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

JOLEAN LESCOTT THE ELEPHANT MAN.

I also marked for the Carsley song, the Fuck off To Kirby song, the whole Kop bouncing to the Torres song, the loudness of Poor Scouser Tommy, and the 'We're going to Moscow your going to Kirby', and You Manc Bastard songs.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

To the tune of "We've won it five times" and whatever else:

The elephant man,
The elephant man,
Joleon Lescott,
The elephant man.

Brilliant in its simplicity. Possibly not inherently funny, but when you first hear it ringing around the ground after a couple of pints, its hilarious, trust me.

"We're going to Moscow, you're going to Tesco" is also worthy of an honourable mention. The whole day has just been great fun, in general.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Did you go the pub after.

Went the Park for some reason with me mate, and it was buzzing with songs for like an hour and a half after.

Then we got the train back with all the Everton fans :|


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been to three pubs since the end of the game, I'm almost ashamed to say.

I went to the Old Barn (my regular haunt) right after the game, and it was bouncing in there. But the two pubs I've been to in El Porto since getting back over here have had a few too many Evertonians in them, unfortunately.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Albert is always the best. Went there before CL semi last year and it was as good as inside the ground nearly.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

You cant get into the Albert lol, theres always man coming out the door, waaay too packed.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know that's why I don';t go there before every match. I got in before Chelsea at like 6pm haha.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Seriously, even though I've been going to Liverpool games for over a decade, the only ever time I've been in the Albert was when I was desperate for a piss picking up tickets at the ticket office earlier this season. Its reputation has kinda put me off ever going in there before a game, and its the opposite side of the ground from where I'm coming from, anyway.

Having said that though, I've been in The Sandon plenty of times, and even I think that's a shithole these days, especially after what happened with Tom Hicks Jnr. in there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah The Albert is quality, amazing atmosphere in there. I remember Cardiff fans invading there this season and getting fucked though :shocked:

I normally only go into pubs for CL or big league games though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Albert is quality for atmosphere, but the overcrowding in there is off putting. 

An alarming amount of ignorant people go in there too, ones that think only people who live in Liverpool currently should be allowed to support the club, completely being blind to the size of the blud and how many people support it. We're not Everton, we have lots of supporters from everywhere, despite Scousers obviously being the focal point of the team, wouldn't have it any other way either.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wools shouldn't be allowed to support us :side:

They try to kill our atmosphere.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> Wools shouldn't be allowed to support us :side:
> 
> They try to kill our atmosphere.


Six months ago, I would have taken exception to that, but now I totally agree, being the genuine scouser that I am these days. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We would be a mighty small club without wools, despite their detremental nature at Prem games and they do ruin it abit, I agree.


----------



## kps123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Reina Drops
Liverpool are F****** S***


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Get the fuck out jobber.

Also Oh No @ the police investigating chanting at Jolean Lescott amongst others. I got warned by a steward to shut up about him on Sunday, they best not have any evidence :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope you get done, honestly the behaviour of some people is just embarrassing and disagraceful.

As Carra say's 'It's just football'.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You had to be there to enjoy it :side:

Also LOL @ this only being noticed now didn't they see the Derby at Goodison this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I did find that a little strange as well, it's not as if the stuff on Sunday had never happened before, and as you said it was like it when they played early on in the season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nothing will happen to people chanting at Lescott, it's just banter even if it's in bad taste, not to mention it'd set a very hard precedent to follow. People who spat at Gerrard and Neville on the other hand hopefully will get in strife, and hopefully banned by the clubs. That behaviour shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good 

I mark for me knowing the person who through the ball away from Howard twice aswell.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

http://goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=642487
http://goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=642486

Happy April 1st!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Your an hour and a half late, fool.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> "My only regret in my career is that I've never had the chance to play abroad and this would be a terrific opportunity to play in the Premier League for a massive club," added the defender, *who admits to being extremely impressed by Newcastle's run in last season's Intertoto Cup.*


It wasn't funny until that bit at the end. Good stuff.

As for the McLaren at Inter one, well considering Inter have hired Hodgeson twice, I wouldn't be surprised if they went in for McLaren.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/b/blackburn_rovers/7324224.stm

Buy him plz Fergie. Him, Ronny and Nani would be awesome options for the wings.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Him or Quaresma at Liverpool plz


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll be sick if he succeeds at either Man Utd or Liverpool. Why ever Wenger sold him, I'll never know.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bentley under Fergie's guidance, with all our quality players to also help him, he could be awesome. Plus I doubt he'd be all that expensive.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rafa has already expressed an interest in him thankfully, I'd mark.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

^ He's English though, so he'll cost 3x as much.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Quaresma would cost more than Bentley I imagine. If Porto can hold onto him and shore up the defence a bit, then they could go quite far in the Champions League next season. They've built a hell of a squad there.

It's a shame they didn't beat Schalke this season (and they really should have), as Porto v Barca would be one hell of a match.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Quaresma flopped at Barca and has had a shite season.

Bentley is my favourite non-united player, the fact he fucked England off last summer made me like him further.

Anything between £10-£16 million would be good i reckon.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bentley is a bit of a prick, diving and 'advising' Walcott to leave Arsenal and all, but some of the hate campaigning he gets is way over the top, not to mention the booing at senior England matches. Besides, it's quite evident that ditching the U21's for half an off-season has done him and his England potential a world of good. I also find it funny how everyone was outraged at Bentley for ditching England but no one cared about Agbonlahor doing the same.

At the end of the day, it's all down to that crazy nutter Pearce for taking U21s too seriously.



> Quaresma flopped at Barca and has had a shite season.


I must say I prefer Lucho Gonzalez, but Quaresma has been a top performer for Porto this season in the league. He's also been top class recently for Portugal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I love how now we want Quaresma, MUF is slagging him. Yet when we played Porto in Portugal, he bummed how brilliant he was and said "he'll prove Rafa to be a fool for not buying him" or something along those lines.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I love how now we want Quaresma, MUF is slagging him. Yet when we played Porto in Portugal, he bummed how brilliant he was and said "he'll prove Rafa to be a fool for not buying him" or something along those lines.


I thought he was class ast season, but whenever ive seen him this year hes been shizzle.

Just booked train tickets to boro, looking forward to standing with their inbred fans


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

There's no Boro fans on here are there?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Possibly, if the fans are from Tasmania.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ 

Tasmania gets TV down there now?

:shocked:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaldo is the 'best player in the world' according to Real Madrid's manager, everyone knows it, and its just an attempt to unsettle him. It won't work, Ronaldo will be at United longer than Schuster will be at Madrid anyway, they change manager every other week :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Has Ronny Johnsen gotten his century for United yet? If not I figure he's got to be near it now after 36 or so goals this season and 30 last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He only got 23 last season. 

He's got 86 goals for us, or something around that.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Ronaldo is the 'best player in the world' according to Real Madrid's manager, everyone knows it, and its just an attempt to unsettle him. It won't work, Ronaldo will be at United longer than Schuster will be at Madrid anyway, they change manager every other week :side:



Schuster is an idiot so his opinion is meaningless. I know my opinion means nothing to you but for me the best player in the world is between:

_1,_*
Iniesta* - The complete player, been consistent all season and is showing up the 'superstars' at Barca.

_2,_*
Diego* - Is an amazing player, technically sound, great at dead ball situations, how Brazil never called him up to the world cup was a joke.

_3,_*Ronaldo* - Well what can I say about this player that you ManU fans haven't already said great season great player, just easily marked out of games.

_4_*Robinho* Basically a spitting double of Ronaldo apart from he's half-cast, doesn't go round winking at men, but doesn't score as many.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Plus Robinho is tiny. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If anything this season has proven how important Ruud and Ramos are for Real. Robinho just behind them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Robinho hasn't been all that lately really, certainly wouldn't put him near Ronny, purely on this seasons output.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Randomly off topic i know, but can someone tell me the nearest train station to Stansted airport?

(And i know Stansted has their own)


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

How the fuck anyone can put someone other than Ronaldo at the top of the 'Worlds Best' list is beyond me. He may be a United player, but there is no doubting his awesomeness. There is no way anyone on this planet comes close to him.

Sadly, I could see him missing out on World Player of the Year, and if he does, we then know that the governing bodies really do hate English Football.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ronaldo will win every award possible. Who else can win them? Can't give it to any other Prem player, obviously, and I can't think of anyone else who's been good enough for such an award.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

The world player of the year award is as meaningful as Wrestling forums member of the year award. Shearer has never won it, Figo won it instead of Raúl, Cannavaro has won it. Thats all that needs to be said about it, I could go on.

As for noone being on the same planet as Ronaldo is ridicules, For me alround Iniesta is the best. It all comes down to what kind of player you like so for me there is no such thing as the best player 'cause there is too many amazing players that play in different positions that you can't possibly compare.

For me there should just be a best of the categories:

Best Goalkeeper, Defender, Midfielder and attacker.

But Fifa are tits and try to compare Ronaldinho to Zidane to Cannavro one year and how did that work out.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sometimes IIIIII...fantasiiiiiize, 
When Patrice goes marching boldly
And he hits one past the goalie
It took tiiiiime, now hes subliiiiime
From the streets he once was lonely
now we've found our one and only
He-came-from-Monacooooo
And now he's found his hooooome

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=H_9Rz85N8mA

Whoever made that one up is a legend, love the roses too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

totti10 said:


> The world player of the year award is as meaningful as Wrestling forums member of the year award. Shearer has never won it, Figo won it instead of Raúl, Cannavaro has won it. Thats all that needs to be said about it, I could go on.
> 
> As for noone being on the same planet as Ronaldo is ridicules, *For me alround Iniesta is the best.* It all comes down to what kind of player you like so for me there is no such thing as the best player 'cause there is too many amazing players that play in different positions that you can't possibly compare.
> 
> ...



:lmao

Can you please get off Iniesta's dick?

The guy is a good player but all around the best? Fuck off. NO WHERE NEAR IT, not even for his position. Xavi is a better player than Iniesta, true story. Iniesta has not been good enough this season overall to deserve a mention or nomination, let alone winning anything.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Iniesta is a very good player, probably Barca's second best player, but Ronaldo is in a different league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We let you ride Saha's cock Renegoat, it's advisable you let other people have their preferences in players. You moan at Ste about Carragher, me about Henchoz and Totti10 about Iniesta. Give it a rest, grandma.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Oi. If you actually think I really mean all the praise I give for Saha, then you're a fool.

I meant it like, the first few times, but now, I just bring it up because you all love to bag on him and his injuries and such. I would never say Saha is as good as Ronnie, much like Totti said so about Iniesta. It's pretty much blasphamous.

Iniesta is a quality player, but no where in the form to come near Ronnie. There.

And btw, Renegoat? Shocking tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dull arguments, tbh. Random fact, I put Renegade on my year 12 school jersey. 

I'm not going to waste my time with these arguments, but Ronaldo has had a pretty stellar season. Although you may call me 'biased', but Torres has had a great season, scoring 28 goals on his first season in the English Premier League, something Ronaldo has never done. And take away pens and free kicks (>_>) and he wouldn't have as much goals.

Ronaldo will grab the awards this season, but don't take anything way from Torres. And this 'dive' business, ha right whatever.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Ronaldo has scored more goals overall than Torres, so he wins tbh. 

Still, it's fair to say nando has been great for you, and without him, you'd prolly be around 6th or 7th. He really has done the business for you this season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Sometimes IIIIII...fantasiiiiiize,
> When Patrice goes marching boldly
> And he hits one past the goalie
> It took tiiiiime, now hes subliiiiime
> ...


I must admit I've always marked hearing The Stone Roses played before matches at Old Trafford 

Quality song too, the lyrics are perfectly synchronised with the tune and all, but when does Evra ever hit one past the goalie? :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Roma last season.

:hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I'm not going to waste my time with these arguments, but Ronaldo has had a pretty stellar season. Although you may call me 'biased', but Torres has had a great season, scoring 28 goals on his first season in the English Premier League, something Ronaldo has never done. And take away pens and free kicks (>_>) and he wouldn't have as much goals.


Oh shut the fuck, Ronaldos a right-winger. Hes scored 36 in 40 games. Torres is meant to be this world class striker and he has 28 goals 39 games.

And why the fuck should we take away pens and free-kicks? That shows hes the compete player, dick.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How is 28 goals in 39 games not world class 

You said he;d get 15 all season in all competitions :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The idea of taking away free kicks and penalties is stupid. 

If we took away all home goals Torres has only scored two in the league. Which is an equally stupid thing to say when talking about goals throughout a season.

Also I see Mascherano has gotten an extra 2 game ban, ah well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking hell @ Mascha


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Relief @ no Masch marking for a while.

But there is the usual Torres marking to subside it I guess.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> How is 28 goals in 39 games not world class


36 in 40 is world class. And thats from a midfielder.


> But there is the usual Torres marking to subside it I guess.


And the stupid Skrtle marking.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I had to lol at the Man Utd/Liverpool comparisons the other day when I saw:

Skrtel = Vidic

and

Alonso > Carrick, Anderson, Hagreaves and Ginger

So hilariously blind tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That is indeed ridiculous.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd just like to say to the people saying we would be nowhere without Torres...

You would be nowhere without Ronaldo.

Everyone keeps bringing up about us being nothing without Torres, but the fact is, Ronaldo and Rooney being out basically means you are fucked, its proven. Every team has players that make them tick. If you had a team of jobbers, you would not exactly get far, would you? 

The whole debate is stupid.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> The idea of taking away free kicks and penalties is stupid.
> 
> If we took away all home goals Torres has only scored two in the league. Which is an equally stupid thing to say when talking about goals throughout a season.


Why is it stupid? Torres scoring so much more at Anfield has an element of coincidence to it whereas a penalty is essentially a free goal. It doesn't take a great deal of skill to put a penalty away. There's a defender here in Australia, Kevin Muscat whose record from the penalty spot is 20-0, and he's no Beckenbauer. 

Obviously whatever goes in the net is a goal, and they all count the same in the end, but seperating the goals out into penalties, free-kicks, headers, tap-ins, long range goals, lefties, righties, ect. does serve a purpose in identifying players strengths. Even so, Ronaldo's World Class and that can't be disputed. However, whether he's more clinical than Torres can be disputed, given the nature of all the goals they've both scored.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> 36 in 40 is world class. And thats from a midfielder.


So, by that logic, there's only one world-class attacking player on the planet?

Honestly, anyone who states that Torres isn't world-class has a worthless opinion.

Ronaldo is the best player in the world right now, even I'll admit that, but don't try to twist that to imply there aren't other great players around.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm not saying that it doesn't serve a purpose as far as distinguishing a players strengths, what I'm saying is to say


King Kenny said:


> And take away pens and free kicks (>_>) and he wouldn't have as much goals.


is completely redundant. As much so as commentating on Torres' lack of away goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I had to lol at the Man Utd/Liverpool comparisons the other day when I saw:
> 
> Skrtel = Vidic
> 
> ...


Why didn't you post that at the time when we were doing the comparisons Renegoat


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What does it matter? Hes right for once.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Alonso still plays for Liverpool?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Renegade™;5568889 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Can you please get off Iniesta's dick?
> 
> The guy is a good player but all around the best? Fuck off. NO WHERE NEAR IT, not even for his position. Xavi is a better player than Iniesta, true story. Iniesta has not been good enough this season overall to deserve a mention or nomination, let alone winning anything.



Well I'll get off his dick when he puts in a bad performance which he hasn't done for 2 and a half seasons now, just ashame 'the superstars' have let him down alot.

If he scored more than what he does, we wouldn't be having this conversation. For me he brings more to the table than any other player ATM.

Xavi is an amazing player, some may even call him the heartbeat, the soul. I'm not disagreeing hes an amazing player with amazing qualities but Iniesta is in a different universe to the lot. 

So just for a short moment in time, I'll hop off from is willy and speak the truth. No marking whatsoever.

Attacking - Ronaldo
Defending - Iniesta
Passing - Iniesta
Speed - Ronaldo
Headering - Ronaldo
Movement - Iniesta
covers the most ground - Iniesta
Freekicks - Ronaldo

can't think of anything else to compare them with, feel free to add


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Taking away Penatlies from Ronny I can understand the logic a tiny little bit, but free kicks?  How about we just not count any goals that have come from a set piece, take away goals he's scored from corners too. :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> What does it matter? Hes right for once.


This post should not be overlooked.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh Mascherano is better than any of them by a mile.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Is isnt though.

He cant pass and has scored 1 goal. He can tackle, big fucking wooop.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He is a fucking mile better than any of them, and he can pass very well now.

I don't see Andersen's shooting being up to much, Mascheranos is far better than his.

He plays his role so much better than any of those it's untrue.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That reasoning sucks, lets look at United's CM's this season. 

Scholes only has 1 goal, can't tackle. Close to retirement

Carrick has very few, cant remember how many, not a great tackler. Not a great player. 

Anderson has no goals, and is an attacking player. Unproven.

Fletcher is just an average player who can score. 

Hargreaves has 1 and is injury prone. 

Mascherano is better than any of them, he's a world class holding mid and was the key to Argentina's amazing performances in the World Cup (had it not been for pens, they'd have walked the competition)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't see how anyone in there right mind can say that any of them are better than Mascherano.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Our CM is brilliant, we can chop and change to suit each game, which is a luxury a lot of teams don't have. We also don't need them to score us goals, we've got plenty of other sources.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, are midfield is hardly an issue, Masch wouldn't even get into are first team squad right now, he's a great defender, but he simply doesn't offer enough in other areas, in my personal opinion compared to what we have.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> That reasoning sucks, lets look at United's CM's this season.
> 
> Scholes only has 1 goal, can't tackle. Close to retirement
> 
> ...


I'd like to comment on these players also.

Scholes is a brilliant passer of the ball, has vital experience which is very important for us in the title run-ins and CL. 

Carrick also is a fantastic passer, can cut through defences superbly, gets the ball to our attack with little fuss.

Anderson is another with great vision, his shooting is off yes, but that's going to improve, its inevitable when you're a United player. He can defend for us too, good at tidying up at the back.

Fletcher is a useful player to have since he comes in with no fuss and is happy to play his role, and he usually does it well. He's not a regular, but he is capable of forcing his way into the team with good performances. He's often great in Europe, like last season.

Hargreaves is very good in the games where we need a defensive minded midfielder, like in the bigger games and I'm sure he's still got a massive role to play especially if we get Barca. 

Mascherano is a jobber. 

That is all :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

lmao Mascherano wouldn't get into your midfield.

He's better than any of your midfielders individually, so why wouldn't he get in.

Andersen does and he's better than him. Carrick does and he's better than him. Scholes is now a jobber. Hargreaves is the best out of your midfielders imo, and Fletcher is alarmingly average.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ha, Mascherano wouldn't get in the United SQUAD? He'd walk into the midfield, with genuine ease. 

He's better defensively than any of them, and every team needs at DM, United have one, unfortunately he's an injury prone Canadian. They have 2 great passers, but one is too old, the other is too inconsistant, then they have others, who...erm, are Fletcher and Anderson.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Meh, we won the league last season without an out and out defensive midfielder.

I'd take Mascherano, but a defensive midfielder is not vital for success.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

For total greatness, you need a defensive mid. 

Ask Pirlo and Makelele.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lmfao watch us play, we didn't need one last year and we're going to win the league again without one this year. In Europe it's needed more, but we've hardly struggled with our current selection. Utd have a range of guys in the middle who offer far more than Masch does, a ridged DM isn't what Fergie wants and isn't what we need, it doesn't fit in with our style of play at all.


Sit and worship Masch all you like, doesn't change the fact that however great he is, you're still going to finish 4th in the league and have still let in more goals than us.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fukcing hell over confidence.

Seriously I hate the way you all seem to have a complexity issues that WE ARE MAN UTD, DA [email protected] and you have a god given right to be better than everyother team in everyother way possible. You may be the best team in the country, but you haven't won the league yet, you still have to play Arsenal and Chelsea for fucks sake.

You seem to have the best everything, you can't even have the best fucking defensive midfielder in the world in your team because you are Man Utd and MUF probably doesn't think he is good enough for you. 

Seriously you are good I admit, you have probably the best player in the world and world class players, but you think your number 1 in every respect, even fans which is laughable (not that we should get on the subject of fans that;s and example)

You would have Mascha in your team end of story, it's just bitterness that you can't and arrogance that you claim you don't need him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not bitter (lol at us being called bitter, makes no sense), if I wanted and thought we could use him I'd say that I'd want him in our team, he'd do in Hargreaves roll I'd say, I'd take Torres to take Saha's place too, so that sort of kills that idea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> lmfao watch us play, we didn't need one last year and we're going to win the league again without one this year. In Europe it's needed more, but we've hardly struggled with our current selection. Utd have a range of guys in the middle who offer far more than Masch does, *a ridged DM isn't what Fergie wants and isn't what we need, it doesn't fit in with our style of play at all.*
> 
> 
> Sit and worship Masch all you like, doesn't change the fact that however great he is, you're still going to finish 4th in the league and have still let in more goals than us.


So THAT'S why he spent 17 million quid on Owen Hargreaves... 

Thanks Renegade.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hargreaves can go forward to an extent, plus lets be honest we've hardly even used him this season, even when he's been fit, which granted hasn't been all that often.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascherano has become so much better going forward, he's seriously got the third best pass in our team now I think, and has shown he can dribble well also.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

But you spent 17 million on a player who sits in front of a back 4 in the exact way Mascherano does, he may go forward, but his one goal from a set piece doesn't show off such capbabilities. The fact he's always injured states even more of a case for Mascherano to be good enough for a place in the United team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As I said a post or so ago, I'd take him in the Hargreaves roll, I don't feel like repeating myself. But I must say after his antics against us I've totally gone off the guy and I just feel he's quite the buffon, not sure what was wrong with him that day, the scale of the game must of got to him I guess, but he's played in far bigger.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hargreaves was signed for the tough games where we need him like in Europe, anyone will tell you that.

I wouldn't take Mascherano because as Ben said, he doesn't fit into the United way. If we had him he'd be doing the same job as Hargreaves in the games where we need a DM and would therefore be getting criticism for not being good enough to get in the team like Hargreaves is getting. 

and that bitterness comment was laughable, bitter that we can't have him?  We don't need him ffs, we've got the best midfield in the world.

Goodnight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie already turned him down once. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Then renewed his interest when he realized Mascherano was possibly not going to sign for us, if I recall...



Enigma said:


> Hargreaves was signed for the tough games where we need him like in Europe, anyone will tell you that.
> 
> I wouldn't take Mascherano because as Ben said, he doesn't fit into the United way. If we had him he'd be doing the same job as Hargreaves in the games where we need a DM and would therefore be getting criticism for not being good enough to get in the team like Hargreaves is getting.
> 
> ...



17m for "tough games"? What a fooking waste of money that was then, he isn't fit for most of them. 

He does the same thing as Hargreaves, but much better and he'll play a whole season. For those reasons alone there is no possible way any team should not want him, he's world class. 

You don't have the best midfield in the world, you have the best winger and that's it, you don't even have the best CM in the world. 

Goodmorning.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He wouldn't play a whole season for us though, because we don't need him so he'd end up on the bench most of the season, thus rendering him less fit. Or something :side:

17m to add depth to our squad in an area thats been dodgy for a few seasons. I don't care how much he was, he's a good player to have and will be important for the run-in especially with us fighting on two fronts, something Rafa wouldn't know about and clearly didn't plan for.

This is Hargreaves' first season in England, after coming back from an injury last season, whereas Mascherano's been here longer. Of course Hargreaves isn't expected to be fantastic this season, especially given that he hasn't played a lot of games for us.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fergie was offered Masherano and Tevez as a package before West Ham, he said fuck off. 

As soon as tevez was available on his own, he signed him. I trust Sir Alexs judgement over any scousers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Let me get this straight, are you Liverpool fans saying Masch is the best CM in the world?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

^
Best DM 

Mascherano was here last season, played 4 games for West Ham and a few for us, late in the season, from about this point we're at now. 

That's the only time he has on Hargreaves.




> Fergie was offered Masherano and Tevez as a package before West Ham, he said fuck off.
> 
> As soon as tevez was available on his own, he signed him. I trust Sir Alexs judgement over any scousers.


So he turned down Argentina's best player in the World Cup, just so he could sign one of their very average ones on his own? Nice.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Let me get this straight, are you Liverpool fans saying Masch is the best CM in the world?


They think Carraghers the best defender in the world, Reina the best keeper, Torres the best striker ect.. none of which are true.


> So he turned down Argentina's best player in the World Cup


:lmao Nice one.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd rather have Tevez since we actually needed him and he's done awesome for us.

Stop using the argument of him playing for us, we don't want him and he wouldn't fit in with us.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's the best DM in the world, and we have a better CM than you, yeah.

edit: Name one better striker than Torres.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I have to say, Mascherano would not fit into the Manchester United team for one simple reason, he does not suit their style of play and the comparing that one Liverpool fan done with the rest of the Man Utd midfield is a total joke, heres mine:

Paul Scholes: one of the best passers in the league and one of the most underated players of all time, will also get you a goal when you need one

Michael Carrick: Once again IMO one of the best passers in the league or even in the world, no joke, he will set up alot more goals than Mascherano and am sure if needed he could settle into a Mascherano type style of play and would be able to add more goals

Owen Hargreaves: Owen is a solid player and was Englands best player at the world cup, he has been injured alot of it and Man Utd have not used him alot, IMO alot better than Mascherano as he can play in different positions, if needed he could play blooming right back or anywere in that defense

Darren Fletcher: Not world class but not a bad player to have in your squad as a back up, one of Scotlands best players and when asked from Fergie, he also does Man Utd a turn, decent passer and will stick the ball in the net

Anderson: Yes his shooting has not been up to stratch but although, he is an Attacking Mid IMO he has been more of a holding player for Utd this season, well i think so and heck, he has time in his hands

So overall, Man Utd are much stronger than Liverpool in all aspects of the game


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd like to hear of a striker in the world at the moment, except MAYBE Luis Fabiano, with any claim to be as good as Torres at the moment. He's the most on form striker in europe.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> He's the best DM in the world, and we have a better CM than you, yeah.
> 
> edit: Name one better striker than Torres.


Smithy baby :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sucks that the rest of your team isn't up to his standard then really, doesn't it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

lawls @ the Rangers fan. Hargreaves wouldn't make the Argentina bench, Mascherano holds that team together, Scholes is strictly bit part, Anderson is still learning, Fletcher is average and Carrick is on and off. There is no way in hell Mascherano wouldn't have a massive chance of getting in that midfield



Enigma said:


> I'd rather have Tevez since we actually needed him and he's done awesome for us.
> 
> Stop using the argument of him playing for us, we don't want him and he *wouldn't fit in with us*.


That's bollocks. Is he not good enough for United because he is defensive minded? He would do the same job as Hargreaves, but he;d be more effective and less injured. 

YOU might not want him, but go onto RedCafe, I had the misfortune of going on there, they all mark for Mascherano and say they wished they'd bought him. Same with Torres, spose he wouldn't fit in either.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

RM why the fuck do you have to take a dig at our whole team when we have just proven Mascherano is better than any of your midfielders  It's unwinnable.



Jamie1 said:


> I have to say, Mascherano would not fit into the Manchester United team for one simple reason, he does not suit their style of play and the comparing that one Liverpool fan done with the rest of the Man Utd midfield is a total joke, heres mine:
> 
> Paul Scholes: one of the best passers in the league and one of the most underated players of all time, will also get you a goal when you need one
> 
> ...


You might be the strangest Rangers fan ever, are you sure you don't have a soft spot for the scum?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> edit: Name one better striker than Torres.


Drogba, Henry, Eto'o, Ruud, Berbatov, Fabiano ect...

Not currently, but id take any of them over Torres.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> That's bollocks. Is he not good enough for United because he is defensive minded? He would do the same job as Hargreaves, but he;d be more effective and less injured.
> 
> YOU might not want him, but go onto RedCafe, I had the misfortune of going on there, they all mark for Mascherano and say they wished they'd bought him. Same with Torres, spose he wouldn't fit in either.


I'm a member of RedCafe, and seriously if you're looking in the transfer forum the majority of people on there are retarded and spastics. 

Torres would fit in of course he would, and I never said I wouldn't have him because I would. 

I meant the argument is redundant because we have Hargreaves. We wouldn't need Mascherano and buying DM players isn't something United do, yes one like Hargreaves is fine but we've shown that we don't need them to be succesful.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They are retards, but they still hate Liverpool, and still rate 2 of our players, one is Mascherano. 

"Not currently" MUF

Key words there. It's like saying you'd take Quaresma over Ronaldo because he was better than him once. 

Berbatov is nowhere near Torres, and Henry is way past his best.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Drogba, Henry, Eto'o, Ruud, Berbatov, Fabiano ect...
> 
> Not currently, but id take any of them over Torres.


Drogba - Proven this season he aint. In Torres first season in English football he is on 28 goals already, Drogba got about 10 or something

Henry - Isn't even a striker anymore

Eto'o - You always bash him 

Ruud - Best days are behind him, Torres are coming up.

Berbatov - That may be your stupidest comment, which is alarmingly disturbing

Fabiano - Don't see enough of him to comment on.

So yeah, none really :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When has MUF ever bashed Eto'o? You must be mistaking him with someone else.

Ruud is still quality, he carried Real last season, and when he's been fit, he's done the same this year.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

No i dont have a soft spot for the scum ( He said it ) usually when i say this i am refering to Celtic but the fact is, Mascherano is not a player who will win you a game, best DM in the world... you all seriously make me laugh, i would take Paul Scholes, Michael Carrick, Owen Hargreaves and Anderson before a would take Mascherano


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

One of you Man Utd Fan's have.

Anyway Eto'o is too injury prone, which seems to be what you judge players on, eg Messi.

One of you Man Utd Fan's have.

Anyway Eto'o is too injury prone, which seems to be what you judge players on, eg Messi.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Eto is the best striker in the world, fact.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> One of you Man Utd Fan's have.
> 
> Anyway Eto'o is too injury prone, *which seems to be what you judge players on*, eg Messi.


Which is what you said about Hargreaves....

I used to think Ruud was a **** for leaving us the way he did, but he's come out with some nice words about United recently and he seems like the guy I used to idolize, great player for us. Shame he went to Madrid, I think he'd work well in our team. If not then I'd rather have him than Saha, thats for sure.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> No i dont have a soft spot for the scum ( He said it ) usually when i say this i am refering to Celtic but the fact is, Mascherano is not a player who will win you a game, *best DM in the world... you all seriously make me laugh*, i would take Paul Scholes, Michael Carrick, Owen Hargreaves and Anderson before a would take Mascherano


Firstly, name me one who's better, you're laughable. 

And 3 of those 4 don't even get starts for their country (Scholes because he retired, but he wouldn't get in now anyway). Mascherano starts for the best footballing side about. Once again, you're laughable. You'd probably take Barry Ferguson over Mascherano.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No Utd fan that I've seen on here has ever judged Messi on the fact he's always injuried, I've personally said it'll sadly have a big impact on his career and it already is, he's amazing but with the amount of injuries he has had at such a young, I'm kinda sad that he'll never be as good as he might have been.


Ruud didn't work in our team, that was clear when we did so well the season he left, he was a legend, but I'm glad he went.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Firstly, name me one who's better, you;re laughable.


Pirlo.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Eto best striker in the world is a fact, i dont think so

The top three i would say, not in any particular order are Fernando Torres, Berbatov and Ronaldo ( If you can call him a striker ), If not then a would go for Kris Boyd :$  ( Joking )


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ronaldo is a winger. 

And I'm waiting on these DM's who are supposedly better than Masch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo isn't a striker, Eto'o isn't on form right now, mostly due to his many injuries, but when he's fit, he's the best.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

One of you Man Utd Fan's have.

Anyway Eto'o is too injury prone, which seems to be what you judge players on, eg Messi.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> One of you Man Utd Fan's have.
> 
> Anyway Eto'o is too injury prone, which seems to be what you judge players on, eg Messi.


You said the exact same thing 15 minutes ago


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL @ How many times I posted that, sorry.

Pirlo is miles past his best, and MUf you fool, your opinions aren't facts, in most cases they are the exact opposites.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There are no out and out defensive midfielders that are better than Mascherano for my money.

Makelele is on his day, but they don't come as often as they did earlier in his career.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> Firstly, name me one who's better, you're laughable.
> 
> And 3 of those 4 don't even get starts for their country (Scholes because he retired, but he wouldn't get in now anyway). Mascherano starts for the best footballing side about. Once again, you're laughable. You'd probably take Barry Ferguson over Mascherano.


Bollocks. Scholes would get into the England squad. The England team's midfield is a shambles, everyone can see that. Capello's clever enough to try new things - and if Scholes wasn't retired, he'd be given a chance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Scholes would easily get into the squad, obviously.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

A defensive Midfielder that is better than Mascherano overall, well Pirlo for one and thats just off the top of my head, the youngster Veloso or something, he plays for Sporting CP.. looks really talented, De Rossi IMO is atleast on a par with him, Yaya Toure and the list could go on


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You say use Messi being injury prone as an excuse as to why Ronaldo is better than him though, with or without injuries Hargreaves aint in Mascha's league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> A defensive Midfielder that is better than Mascherano overall, well Pirlo for one and thats just off the top of my head, the youngster Veloso or something, he plays for Sporting CP.. looks really talented, De Rossi IMO is atleast on a par with him, Yaya Toure and the list could go on


Fucking Veloso? Have a laugh, dear. 

The others aren't better.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

All that anyone's said about Messi is that he doesn't deserve to win player of the year because he hasn't played as much due to injury. That's not criticism, that's common sense.

The 'injury prone' argument has been used for you lot to criticise Hargreaves and Eto in the last couple of pages so you're being rather hypocritical. Ben (KME) said that Hargreaves wasn't as good as Mascherano because he was injury prone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Veloso? Don't make me laugh, he's not at that level yet. Pirlo is past his best as well.



Enigma said:


> All that anyone's said about Messi is that he doesn't deserve to win player of the year because he hasn't played as much due to injury. That's not criticism, that's common sense.


You'd think that wouldn't you, clearly not in Ste's eyes.


Ronaldo > Messi this season easily.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

De Rossi is a good call, the rest aren't on the same level.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Obviously Scholes would easily get into the squad, because he plays for the mighty Man Utd, and they have a god given right to get in any squad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Bollocks. Scholes would get into the England squad. The England team's midfield is a shambles, everyone can see that. Capello's clever enough to try new things - and if Scholes wasn't retired, he'd be given a chance.


Wouldn't start. He isn't a holding player, and doesn't play off a striker, he'd have no role.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Scholes would walk into the England squad, unlike Carragher who retired because he coudnt face reality.

Pirlo, Toure and De Rossi > Masherano.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> Obviously Scholes would easily get into the squad, because he plays for the mighty Man Utd, and they have a god given right to get in any squad.


Grow up Ste.

Carrick didn't make it into the latest squad, fuck knows why though. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ Well that's how you all come across.

AndWhat's Carragher got to do with anything you fool 

And if Mascha played for you, you;d be saying he was the best DM in the world, no two ways about it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The TEAM you idiots, not the squad, I said he wouldn't start, and judging by Capello's tactics he wouldn't. 

And no at your second part, Toure and De Rossi aren't on the same level, and Pirlo is well and truly past it.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

May i ask what age is Mascherano and what age is Veloso? who was tipped to be heading to Man Utd in the summer

Role Model at the start of the season, you saying Ronaldo>Messi, i would have to have disagreed, as i am sure i remember at the start of the season, Ronaldo signed a new contract and he wasn't doing to well, also ( Rooney and him didnt get on ) Yeah England, Rooney doesnt care enough about England to fall out with him  and at the start of the season Messi was untouchable just like Ronaldo is now


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> Obviously Scholes would easily get into the squad, because he plays for the mighty Man Utd, and they have a god given right to get in any squad.


LOL nice logic. The reason United players get into the squad is because they're good enough to, and keep trying if they don't make it. Same can't be said about Jamie 'the best defender in the world' Carragher, who if he was the best, would bother to try.



KME said:


> Wouldn't start. He isn't a holding player, and doesn't play off a striker, he'd have no role.


Of course he'd have a role, he's an attack-minded player who England lack, Gerrard and Lampard don't work and Barry is defensive minded. He'd do a similar job to Carrick when he plays for England and he's put in some good performances.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Scholes would start ahead of Lamps for Engerland.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> And if Mascha played for you, you;d be saying he was the best DM in the world, no two ways about it.


Well he doesnt and i wouldnt :flip

Lets see.. best player in the world for each position....

Keeper = Casilias
Right Back = Lahm
Center Half = Ferdinand
Left Back = Abidal/Evra
Winger = Ronaldo
Defensive Mid = Pirlo
Attacking Mid = Too many
Striker = Eto


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jamie1 said:


> May i ask what age is Mascherano and what age is Veloso? who was tipped to be heading to Man Utd in the summer
> 
> Role Model at the start of the season, you saying Ronaldo>Messi, i would have to have disagreed, as i am sure i remember at the start of the season, Ronaldo signed a new contract and he wasn't doing to well, also ( Rooney and him didnt get on ) Yeah England, Rooney doesnt care enough about England to fall out with him  and at the start of the season Messi was untouchable just like Ronaldo is now


Just stop posting, you're making my head hurt.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

KME said:


> The TEAM you idiots, not the squad, I said he wouldn't start, and judging by Capello's tactics he wouldn't.
> 
> *And no at your second part, Toure and De Rossi aren't on the same level, and Pirlo is well and truly past it*.


Sorry, a man that starts for Barcelona every week really and plays awesome isnt on the same level as a player that has only started doing ok for a team that are trying to beat Everton to fourth place


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Carrick hasn't played for Capello. New system, Schole's wouldn't play a part. Barry, Hargreaves, Gerrard, Lampard and probably even Jenas would be favoured over Scholes. 

RM has been saying how poor Scholes has looked, can't think why the fuck he should start for England.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascherano is 23.

And again I couldn't care about England anyway, so Carra not being a vital role doesn't bother me. I would have like to have seen him get the credit he deserved, but he isn't going to. All he cares about is being a hero to us, which he is, and not to random England fans who support Bury.

edit: lol @ MUF's latest post also.

Rio isn't even Man Utd's best defender.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Sorry, a man that starts for Barcelona every week really and plays awesome isnt on the same level as a player that has only started doing ok for a team that are trying to beat Everton to fourth place


The Barcelona that are being pipped to 2nd by an average Villareal side? 

Mascherano is our best player, best in the CL Final, played every minute of the Copa America and World Cup and was one of the best players in both. Him >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Toure.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought Torres was your best player 



Ste said:


> Mascherano is 23.
> 
> And again I couldn't care about England anyway, so Carra not being a vital role doesn't bother me. I would have like to have seen him get the credit he deserved, but he isn't going to. All he cares about is being a hero to us, which he is, and not to random England fans who support Bury.
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> Rio isn't even Man Utd's best defender.



Rio has been a fucking machine this season, surely you're not serious? I can't believe anyone has the nerve to bad mouth his input.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Vidic and Evra > him.

And Mascha > Torres just.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I thought Torres was your best player



Thought, assumed, guessed. Same thing, rit?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Were would i rather be, just beaten Schalke 1-0 away from home in the CL or drawing with Arsenal away in the CL, sitting in third place and we all know they will beat *** Villarreal *** to second place and Real Madrid have still to go to the Camp Nou or be going against Everton to get the final CL place for next season

Barcelona>>>>Liverpool
Villarreal>>>Everton
Yaya Toure>>>>Mascherano


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> Vidic and Evra > him.



If you're ignoring this current season, that might make some sense. I know you're a Liverpool fan and everything, but seriously, come on.


Can't believe you're saying Masch > Torres either. That's madness.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> edit: lol @ MUF's latest post also.
> 
> Rio isn't even Man Utd's best defender.



Rios a machine, our 2nd best player this year behind Ronny. Hes easily been the best english player.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Carrick hasn't played for Capello. New system, Schole's wouldn't play a part. Barry, Hargreaves, Gerrard, Lampard and probably even Jenas would be favoured over Scholes.
> 
> RM has been saying how poor Scholes has looked, can't think why the fuck he should start for England.


Are you serious, I usually understand were you come from, but I don't get this at all. Scholes has been finding his feet since coming back from injury but his last two performances have been much better.

Scholes is the ideal person for England's midfield you don't have someone like him who can dictate a games tempo however he wants if you give him the ball. The system he played against France with Gerrard in front of the midfield would suit Scholes down to the ground. He has a better footballing brain than any of the other English midfielders and Capello loves that.

Also Rio has been a beast this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If you're ignoring this current season, that might make some sense. I know you're a Liverpool fan and everything, but seriously, come on.
> 
> 
> Can't believe you're saying Masch > Torres either. That's madness.


It seems you have to score goals to be considered an amazing player. UNLESS YOUR RIO!~!

Mascha and Torres are both fucking amazing, and I love them both. Torres is more important to us, but Mascha is a better player.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Were would i rather be, just beaten Schalke 1-0 away from home in the CL or drawing with Arsenal away in the CL, sitting in third place and we all know they will beat *** Villarreal *** to second place and Real Madrid have still to go to the Camp Nou or be going against Everton to get the final CL place for next season
> 
> Barcelona>>>>Liverpool
> Villarreal>>>Everton
> Yaya Toure>>>>Mascherano


So you'd rather beat a shite side like Schalke, than draw to one of the best teams around? You truly are a moron. 

Yep, CL Second round sure proved it last year. Get out of the past muppet, Barca aren't that good. 
Obviously, but Villareal aren't that good, and they are ahead of Barca, again showing how shit they are 
No, you mug.

It takes a real numpty to piss me off, and you're managing it...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can we have less of the flaming please, we don't need to be calling people morons.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

As much as I'd love to own you all I'm off to bed :side:

Night night all, take care, especially you Jamie1


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This thread always needs a terrible poster, seems Jamie1 has taken over that position for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Give me a couple of reasons why am a terrible poster, putting my opinion across that people dont agree with, is that it?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Joy, he's worse than Bradders, at least his paper thin loyalty and wacky predictions aren't patronising and consistantly ridiculous, he sometimes says the odd thing that makes sense. 

On that note, I'm off to bed. Night all <3


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'm going to call it a night, it's been fun peeps, till next time.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Jamie1 don't ever change.

And goodnight all.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ I won't


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I missed the fun it seems.
I find Jamie1 to be fun.

I will say Rio has been the best Centre-half in the prem this season.




> Role Model at the start of the season, you saying Ronaldo>Messi, i would have to have disagreed, as i am sure i remember at the start of the season, Ronaldo signed a new contract and he wasn't doing to well, also ( Rooney and him didnt get on ) Yeah England, Rooney doesnt care enough about England to fall out with him and at the start of the season Messi was untouchable just like Ronaldo is now


This post made me chuckle.I'm not sure what the point was but it was a humerous attempt at a paragraph.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

FFS I missed everything.

15 pages worth of Man Utd vs Liverpool discussion, what would we do without it.

Summary

Masch can tackle, brilliantly. Controls as a DM. Hopeless finisher bar that one goal, and not a very good passer. It's true, he wouldn't fit into our team, simply because we have enough mids not to need him atm.

Rio is the best CB currently. Name one who's been in better form? Barzagli? Nesta? Puyol? Carra :lmao

But yesh. Changing subjects.

No Vidic worries me with Wes going to CB. A bit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll miss Vidic, but if it's just Boro/Roma/Arsenal he misses I'll be ok with it, the only one out of those which is a really big shame is of course against Arsenal, but we should be ok.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

You reckon O'Shea or Brown will be the one to fill in?

BTW, I meant to give green not red


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for that. :flip

It'll be Brown I expect, which I'm not really all that happy about, but if Rio keeps up his current form, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Wes will do fine. Everyone expects him to fuck up, but he's yet to do so really. Plus, he has been pretty good at CB in past seasons, so I think considering the opposition, bar Arsenal, he'll be fine there.

*Fingers crossed*

btw, Nani and Saha, are how close to being fit again? 1 week each now rit?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha is a couple of weeks, no idea on Nani, guess we'll find out from Fergie later.

I read Gary Nev might make his return in the next two weeks, what with Vidic being out.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ That means no chance for Sheasy possibly.

No last minute goal mouth scramble winners from him


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well nothing is set in stone, obviously, I still feel John is more likely to play.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I'm still not convinced about Neville anymore. I just think he ain't gonna be the same player and he could very well get injured again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Saturday, 05 April 2008
Arsenal v Liverpool, 12:45
Aston Villa v Bolton, 15:00
Blackburn v Tottenham, 15:00
Fulham v Sunderland, 15:00
Man City v Chelsea, 15:00
Newcastle v Reading, 15:00
Wigan v Birmingham, 15:00

Sounds good, 11:45pm it should be here in Australia for Liverpool vs Arsenal and I may watch Newcastle vs Reading in the chance of Reading being beat.

I'll go check live and active.

Edit: Liverpool vs Arsenal starts at 1045pm, and live and ative starts at 1am, and the games are:

Wigan vs Birmingham
Aston Villa vs Bolton
Blackburn vs Tottenham
Newcastle vs Reading
Fulham vs Sunderland.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Was Wes Brown called up to the England squad and started? If yes, how the hell did Fabio Capello work that one out


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Because he's been better than any other RB for England this season maybe?

It's on at 10:45pm in NSW now.



Daylight saving shizzle is fucking up the times...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Because he's been better than any other RB for England this season maybe?
> 
> It's on at 10:45pm in NSW now.
> 
> ...


I love the new daylight savings, makes the NICE TIMESLOT a little more epic.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I would disagree, i would put Jamie Carragher out to Right back before a would play Wes Brown.. opinions?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Glen Johnson, ftw.

He's been amazing this season. Best English RB at the moment.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Carra quit England's national team because he couldnt hack the fact Rio and Terry and even Wes and Ledley King were getting picked ahead of him for England.

Too bad for him.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Glen Johnson, yes another solid performer this season who should be in their instead of Wes Brown and i think Wes Brown looked rather rubbish in both his call ups


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I repeat, Glen Johnson is a beast.

Oh, and btw, I demand green rep. Be it not for AFC Bournemouth, John O'Shea would not be the Machine he is today. I will also take green rep for the development of Rio Ferdinand at a young age too. Plz and thankyou. <3


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

For England all Brown did was give the ball away and put it out of play, Johnson >> Brown


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wes Brown's goal against Liverpool > You.

But yesh, GJ should get another chance. Capello prolly won't give him that chance tho.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Capello has already shown if you play well, he will notice. He gets to enough games anyway. As long as he plays well, he has a chance. Personally, I think Neville is done Internationally so it is between Brown, Johnson and Richards.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I called Neville to start against Boro sometime last week, and it looks like it will happen. I am Sir Alex's mind :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A Bradders like prediction comes true, shock horror!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its been a long 2 weeks tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can I just say how horrible and moronic it is that Arsenal/Liverpool is clashing with West Brom/Portsmouth.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Can I just say how horrible and moronic it is that Arsenal/Liverpool is clashing with West Brom/Portsmouth.


Can't help but think it's another kick in the teeth for the FA Cup.

For all the rejoice about the openness of the FA Cup, we'll probably get a semi-final that many people who have Sky will simply not watch. I've never known a situation before where two such high profile games have been pitted against each other.

Even when the big four don't qualify for the latter stages of the cup, they still manage to take the gloss off the competition


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If ESPN gets the right commentators in, Shaka Hislop hopefully, I'll watch the FA Cup match. Liverpool are going to field a second string team against us, and even if we do win, it won't mean much. Besides, I we'll have played enough when the weeks over. Also, I see West Brom giving Pompey a good challenge. Pompey are better when they have their backs against the wall, and can sometimes job to some weaker sides, namely Sunderland, Derby (drawing with them is like a loss) and Boro. Not to mention Defoe is cup tied.

I know I'm going back a bit here, but I'll put in my two cents on the matter. On form throughout the whole season, Masch has been better than all of United's central midfielders, but that doesn't necessarily mean he'd fit better into their team. Scholes is imperitive to how they play, and when he's on form like he has been recently, Man Utd always win. No need to go over his strengths because they're obvious, but he does have weaknesses like lack of mobility and not being handy in defence, but United compensate for that with the mobility and defensive nous that Hargreaves, and to a lesser extent Anderson and Carrick also bring, with the latter two also adding even more to the attack. Simply put it, Masch is a fantastic player and a credit to the Premier League, but United in no way need him. Not to mention, Anderson looks like he'll be just as good as Masch in the future.

As far as the best defensive midfielders in the world go, it's Mascherano, De Rossi, Cambiasso, and perhaps Senna and Frings too. Pirlo hasn't been up to much this season. He never was good defensively, and take away his set-pieces, he isn't much good in attack either. Masch is most certainly better than him. As for Yaya Toure, don't make me laugh. Barca have a great back four, but it's he and their keeper who keep letting them down. I'm grateful Arsenal didn't get, we've had three better defensive midfielders than him play for us this season. It's a shame we let the best of them go though. Lassana Diarra looks big time too, and I could see him being World Class soon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh nice. F.A. cup starts early, I'll most likely watch before the Liverpool vs Arsenal kickoff.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ it does?

What time?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

West Brom vs Portsmouth starts at 10pm on ESPN, which means I'd be able to catch 30-40 mins of that before I watch Liverpool vs Arsenal on Fox Sports 3 at 10:40pm, and then possibly watch one live and active match. That's what Ben meant when he said the matches were 'clashing'


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ooo. ratings.

Sounds like a good night for football, plus the debut of TNA and the usual Rugby League bonanza.

Luckily I ain't going out tonight...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I was contemplating going out to a party, but meh can't be bothered tbh. 

Stay home, and enjoy the night of football.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I have the option of going to a friend of a friends girlfriend's party in the city, which is an hour away atleast, or staying home.

Pretty easy choice imo, I'm sick of clubbing in the city tbh.

Anyways, I hope Live and Active isn't another round of jobber games this week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I already posted up the games earlier in this thread....

Newcastle vs Reading
Aston Villa vs Bolton
Fulham vs Sunderland
Wigan vs Birmingham
Blackburn vs Tottenham

Funny, doesn't seem to be airing Chelsea vs Man City at all..


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Blackburn/Tottenham could be good.

LOL @ no Chelsea. Maybe Foxtel have realised that they are THAT boring to watch.

Or it could be the 3am kick off.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Wigan vs Birmingham will be terrible, Fulham vs Sunderland will probaly be bad, Newcastle vs Reading has the ability to be good due to the circumstances, same with Villa vs Bolton, Tottenham vs Blackburn could be another goalfest.

I think Foxtel has an agreement to air so many particular matches of the same team or something, not sure. Or they could be anti-chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I'm more anti Chelsea than I am anti Carra, if you can believe it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's pleasing to hear.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL @ The all outwar in my house over what match to watch.

Our TV only has channels from Sky, so we get BBC through Sky etc, and we don't have digiroom.

My Dad's a West Brom fan as you all probably know, but me and my Mum are making him try to find a Pub which will show it :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Compromise and flick between the games?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Let him watch it, imo. Arsenal v Liverpool isn't going to be good considering Rafa is pretty much going to through it away, and I have my doubts whether we can even capitalise on it. Plus, if West Brom lose, you can laugh at him. REVENGE :side:

Also, great stuff from Foxtel ditching the Chelsea match. I think they're trying to concentrate on the relegation dog-fight, even though it's all but decided imo.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So, what do you think the team will be, Ste? 

I'm hoping Pennant and Crouch all play. I don't think we shoud toggle with Masch and Alonso as they have a good understanding. Gerrard should play behind Crouch with Pennant on the right, Babel on the left. Not sure about the defence at this moment. Have a feeling Lucas might come in for Alonso though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

West Brom to win tonight plz.

Plessis debuting tonight against Arsenal. 

The defensive midfielder is one of eight changes made by Rafa Benitez from Wednesday's Champions League quarter-final first leg. 

The Reds line up in a 4-1-4-1 formation for the 12.45pm kick off. 

Here's the XI in full: Reina, Arbeloa, Finnan, Skrtel, Carragher, Riise, Pennant, Benayoun, Lucas, Plessis, Crouch. Subs: Itandje, Hyypia, Gerrard, Torres, Voronin. 

Eight changes.

I'm guessing it's:

Reina

Finnan - Skrtel - Carra - Arbeloa 

Plessis-------

Pennant - Benayoun - Lucas - Riise

Crouch

We'll probaly lose, but I was close with the lineup. Interesting to see this new guy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm very unsure over who I want to win out of Pompey and West Brom. It would be great to have an all-championship Final and for these lesser players to get the chance to play a Cup Final at Wembley and make history. But I also really like Harry Redknapp. He's been the best English manager of the past decade, and it'd be great to see him get the trophy his career truly deserves.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

West Brom best not win today, or they'll win the FA Cup imo, and unless we win the CL, that will mean a summer of abuse from My Dad.



Emperor DC said:


> So, what do you think the team will be, Ste?
> 
> I'm hoping Pennant and Crouch all play. I don't think we shoud toggle with Masch and Alonso as they have a good understanding. Gerrard should play behind Crouch with Pennant on the right, Babel on the left. Not sure about the defence at this moment. Have a feeling Lucas might come in for Alonso though.


I hope this is the team:

Reina

Finnan Skrtel Carra Arbeloa

Pennant Lucas Xabi Babel 

Gerrard

Crouch​
I don't see why that team can't get anything from the match, we beat them 4-0 with a very similar team last year I think, plus I love the combination of Crouch and Pennnant.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I already posted the team lineup, jobber.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Hey, it was 4-1 

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:side:

And you eddited it in whilst I was posting, you jobber.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Plessis is a star for the reserves, very athletic, pretty quick and an eye for goal. This is a massive stage for him though...

It'll be 

Reina

Finnan - Carragher - Skrtel - Arbeloa 

Plessis - Lucas 

Pennant - Benayoun - Riise

Crouch

It's alright, strong defense, and Crouch does like playing against smaller defenders.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't see what all the fuss is about Lucas? I haven't see two good peformances from him yet.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im gonna go mental if Fab gets booked.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have heard some good things about Plessis from my mates that go and watch our reserves. He seems one of our best players at the moment. He looks confident and composed. I'm surprised that we are playing so well with such a changed team.

Pennant and Lucas are making a concious effort to support Crouch.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Another Liverpool bore-fest so far.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bore-fest? Whatever. It's been great so far. gtfo with your anti-Liverpool shit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Liverpool FTW


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Get in Crouch.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Awwesome goal by Crouch, thoroughly deserved. Great first half, played really well. I'm happy so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Woohoo 1-0 up


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Excellent, excellent performance. Everyone looks good, bar 5 minutes, a near perfect half


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We've been brilliant, entertaining as well, Plessis, Pennant, Crouch and the back 4 have shone the most. 

Hope we can keep this up, we're looking steady.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Another Liverpool bore-fest so far.


No one is forcing you to watch it.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Superb performance in the first half. I wasn't expecting us to get anything after seeing the team, but they're all rising to the challenge. Maybe this is what happens when you put out a team with a majority of fringe players. I've only seen Plessis twice for the reserves and thought he looked a decent player, but hell, I would never have anticipated him playing this well at this level.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks like another season of finishing fourth.

GTFO Eboue, and Walcott really needs to grow up.

Credit to Liverpool though. Some of those players are playing for their Liverpool careers, and they're doing a very good job of it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Bendtner.

Pennant has been shite, and Reina is horrible on crosses. Liverpool better not throw this away.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

T-C said:


> Bendtner.
> 
> Pennant has been shite, *and Reina is horrible on crosses*. Liverpool better not throw this away.


Bit harsh, the free-kick was as good as you'll ever see. That, and the fact that we're possibly the worst team in the league at defending set-pieces.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He is crap on them and is one of the reasons why your backline is so unsure on set pieces.

Voronin's performance has been comedy gold.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Voronin could have been a hero, but instead, he'll have just fuelled the haters even further.

Nando's injected a bit of life back into us, though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good result, great infact, considering we were so understrengh with a debutant marking Fabregas, away from home, silly goal to give away I thought, but again, their pressure deserved a goal. 

MOTM - Finnan, Arbs or Plessis


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

That'll do, decent result for us. I think Arsenal have used the majority of the team that will play on Tuesday at some point today, whereas we've been able to rest half of our side, so it's a very good point.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That'll do, Hercules is such a fucking legend.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Finnan imo. Arbs only had to deal with Walcott.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Why wasn't Walcott booked for arguing?! More bollocks towards that 'rule'.

Good result. Voronin is fucking useless, I want him gone, wasn't happy when he came on. MOTM: Crouch, Finnan, Arbs or Pessis.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good result, doesn't matter but I'm happy.

Carragher was godlike.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just to say Portsmouth are horrible and are just making the FA Cup look shit, they're actually going to bore their way to the cup. West Brom didn't deserve to lose, but they just couldn't finish, really sad for them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Tough shit really. I like Portsmouth and well...you need to score to win matches. I'm glad thier through. I love watching them and Harry deserves a Trophy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fowler to start for Cardiff plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Did you watch their last two matches in the FA Cup? If you did, I can't see how you can like watching them. 










^

Want to see more of him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME, 2 games won't dent the fact I like watching them. It's two games, and maybe a few select others. We played bad in a few games, does that mean I don't like watching us? Of course not.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

KME said:


> ^
> 
> Want to see more of him.


Yeah, he'd be my MOTM for today. Such a great performance in his first ever Premier League game. Here's hoping this is a sign of things to come from the lad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea lead, useless City bastards.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tottenham score a goal too, ahead 1-0.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Trickindel said:


> Yeah, he'd be my MOTM for today. Such a great performance in his first ever Premier League game. Here's hoping this is a sign of things to come from the lad.


The thing I was most impressed with was his composure. He did not panic and looked like a perfect fit. You would have struggled to tell who was the Reserve team lad. I hope we give him a few more games before the end of the season, with the 4th spot hopefully all but wrapped up after next week.

--

btw guys, please pray for AFC Bournemouth. Looks like this might be the last ever match for us if something drastic does not happen within the next week.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

*3-0*
*Martins
Owen
Viduka
*
If this game stays the same we will probably stay up this season. Just as I was beginning to doubt Keegan and start to think we thought with our hearts in bringing him back but recently hes showed up and proved the doubters wrong. Looks like I'll be getting a perm.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Keane and Berba had a bit of an argument today. Hopefully this wont tarnish theyre partnership.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How many Sunderland fans were in the Fulham end :shocked:

That's worst than what we do at Wigan.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> How many Sunderland fans were in the Fulham end :shocked:


Now, an away fan would know thats bullshit.

The stand behind the goals gets divided into 2 sections, the away section (to the right) and the neutral section (to the left).

Theres gonna be at least a few hundred Utd fans in the boro end tomorrow, including me, will most likley kick off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why would anything kick off with Boro Fans? They are the most timid, unpassionless fans about. 

Unless of course a certain club base just causes trouble for the sake of it, and by your descriptions of United at times, I sense you probably do.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Whoa, daylight savings. Now, I'm on correct time within the forum.

Great result from Newcastle, should keep them up now.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

That result will keep us up now. :side:

We got Pompey which should be a tough game, scumbags and West Ham. Hopefully 6 points at least. We've got Chelsea somewhere in amoungst those, a team we usually do well against at home. 

Can't remember the others.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't worry, you won't be able to tell who the Man Utd fans in the Boro end are supporting.



Man Utd Fan said:


> Now, an away fan would know thats bullshit.
> 
> The stand behind the goals gets divided into 2 sections, the away section (to the right) and the neutral section (to the left).
> 
> Theres gonna be at least a few hundred Utd fans in the boro end tomorrow, including me, will most likley kick off.


I am an away fan actually, I've been to 2 aways this season so :hb

Plus I'd go to them all if I could.

What you just said made no sense either you fool.

WHAT THE FUCK IS A NEUTRAL SECTION.

edit: atleast I'm a home fan :hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lovin' this commentary on the goals: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_fQ7DXWGrI&feature=related


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Neutral = either you fucking spastick.

And you'll most likely see me on TV when we score behind the net going mental, so watch out *****z :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What's the most likely team Man Utd will put out tonight? Full strength, second string? Combination of both?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Best be a strong time, because we'll lose if he fucks about.

VDS

Brown - Pique - Ferdinand - Evra

Ronaldo - Carrick - Anderson - Park

Rooney - Tevez


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Strong time? You mean team rit? Are you drunk again?

tbh I'd play Giggs over Park, but thats a sexeh team. I'd be worried if we dont beat Boro.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MUF posts like that, sober or drunk. Hmm, starts at 1030pm, might watch it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ True. But he often admits to being drunk when he mispells simple words.

Not always, but often.

If we get a few goals up, I'd love to see Welbeck get a chance, but I don't think Fergie will risk naming him on the bench.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ True. But he often admits to being drunk when he mispells simple words.



Claims*

I'll probably watch, not tired at all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ 

I love being done at school, I have ample time to watch all the soccer football I want these days.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll watch even if I am at school, I don't care.

I'm a rebel :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with MUF, we can't afford to rest players for Roma, purely because this is a must win game. Lose or draw and we hand momentum to Chelsea, and we've yet to go there. Roma is pretty much done and dusted, we can rest players on Wednesday.

I'm worried about the timing of the Arsenal game, they're in a rut of bad form and they'll be looking to us as a chance to get some momentum too. 

SQUEAKY BUM TIME.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> I'll watch even if I am at school, I don't care.
> 
> I'm a rebel :side:



Nice way to fail Year 12, loser.

<3


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Neutral = either you fucking spastick.
> 
> And you'll most likely see me on TV when we score behind the net going mental, so watch out *****z :side:


He knows what neutral means, fool, and he's far, far smarter than you. He was asking what one is, as in why is there one. Obviously unfamiliar with them

Spastic has no 'k' in it, spastic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Owned.

And, I'm feeling rather sick. 2 hours till it starts, I'll probaly watch as I can't really sleep. 

I won't fail year 12 Nickster, don't worry.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

Sweet a cool nights ahead! got Man Utd game then want to watch FA Cup Semi!!!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I predict the ManU and FA Cup semi both a bores fest, as 'boro are so fucking dull and Man U just doing a routine, and the FA cup being very scrappy with a few small chances. I hope im wrong though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

MUF, just a quick question, but have you ever attended an English lesson in your life? 

<3.

I saw this on BBC and LOL'd loudly



> Real Madrid are locked in a battle to get Cristiano Ronaldo on the cheap for £10m in 2010. (News of the World)


Dream on, bs tabloids.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They'd be lucky to buy his training kit for 10m...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

Pretty much.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Ben 

And I'll LOL if MUF actually does do anything if they score. I doubt he will very much.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Has anyone seen Agbonlahor's goal from yesterday? One of the goals of the season for my money. Certainly the best goal Villa have scored this season. David Healy scored a cracker too, but that doesn't beat Kamara's overhead against Spurs :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm in disbelief. Someone just called the United a bench, 'a bench full of match winners.'

God, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Who's on the bench?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Anderson, Kuszshack, Hargreaves, Park and Pique, none of whom are matchwinners in the slightest.



Novus Audax said:


> Has anyone seen Agbonlahor's goal from yesterday? One of the goals of the season for my money. Certainly the best goal Villa have scored this season. David Healy scored a cracker too, but that doesn't beat Kamara's overhead against Spurs :side:


I saw it, I think the celebration was better than the goal, :side:

Outstanding build up play and finish though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Their first team however has 3 match winners and a season winner :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Viva Ronaldo .


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

He's going to be the best ever if he keeps on like this. He is Zidane like, except he scores more goals. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh please, he just scored a tap in, even Carrick could have scored that. 

Why will he be the best ever? Ruud got 44 in one season, and never had ANYTHING on the greats of the game, Ronaldo is a winger with great instincts and a knack for free kicks and pens, he will never be the best ever, no matter how much the media want him to be. 

Or at least he won't be until he starts scoring in World Cup Finals and Massive European games Ie a semi final or a final, Maradonna and Pele have reputations that Ronaldo simply cannot touch, and even if he did what he's doing now for 20 years would never be able to.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Jealous Liverpool fan?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No, realistic person who isn't going to suck his cock every time he scores a tap in. He'll never have anything on Zidane, or even Henry, let alone the likes of Pele and Maradonna. Just getting a bit annoyed with him being compared to incredible footballers that are out of his league, because of who he plays for and how many he scores. Goals are not the only thing in football. 

Shelton Benjamin sucks.

Alvez > Ronaldo.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

GET THE FUCK IN ALFONSO ALVEZ.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

KME said:


> No, realistic person who isn't going to suck his cock every time he scores a tap in. He'll never have anything on Zidane, or even Henry, let alone the likes of Pele and Maradonna. Just getting a bit annoyed with him being compared to incredible footballers that are out of his league, because of who he plays for and how many he scores. Goals are not the only thing in football.
> 
> Shelton Benjamin sucks.
> 
> Alvez > Ronaldo.


Meh, he's still one of the best Premiership players in recent times.

Pele is my friend.

You crossed the line with that one!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

He has looked awesome. Seems he is settling in.

I still can't get over the Middlesbrough fans. The way they only come out of the woodwork for a big day annoys me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm not doubting that he's the best player in the Prem, probably in the world, but to suggest he's going to be the best ever seems ridiculous to me. He could keep on scoring, but he'd never have some of the qualities of players like Maradonna.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

boro are pissing on united


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Difference is, he has time on his side.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Middlesbrough have come back into it, hate them.

Ref has given us nothing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Zidane is overrated for my money. Obviously there is no denying he's been one of the best players of the past 20 years, but towards the end of his career and for all the time he was at Madrid, he wasn't a consistent performer.

If Ronaldo keeps up his current form for just three more season and wins a major trophy, then he's already better Zidane imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Zidane was a wonderfully elegant and classy player, but I don't think he broke the 10 goals a season mark more than once, if memory serves. Still great to watch though.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Zidane is overrated for my money. Obviously there is no denying he's been one of the best players of the past 20 years, but towards the end of his career and for all the time he was at Madrid, he wasn't a consistent performer.
> .


Agreed 100% on Zidane wasn't all that good.



Novus Audax said:


> If Ronaldo keeps up his current form for just three more season and wins a major trophy, then he's already better Zidane imo


I hate that about people, his form is amazing but there is alot of better players out there but they don't score as often as him and because of that don't get recognized as much. Iniesta's form is better than his, just hes a un-song hero doesn't get the credit because of the likes of Messi, Eto'o and the rest around him. Last season when he was scoring more the commentators were all over his cock. 
Give me consistent play over the moments that Ronaldo produces, thats all he is and will ever be a player for the moment whilst Iniesta is a team player and what a player at that.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

AFONSONOEZ!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Alvezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

The Man's on fire. 

Would this mean Chelsea would only be 2 points behind, with United still having to go to Stamford Bridge? Could be intriguing.


----------



## the phenomenal1 (Mar 11, 2008)

the scum are losing:agree:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KME said:


> Alvezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> The Man's on fire.
> 
> Would this mean Chelsea would only be 2 points behind, with United still having to go to Stamford Bridge? Could be intriguing.


Yes it would be rather intiguing,if it was 2 points at that stage.

Middlesborough could have had another tbh.:no:

United will probably still win though.Ronaldo hat-trick.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

DOnt get too excited yet, Ronaldo could get a goal from no where like he sometimes does. Still this is what Chelsea wanted, and if only arsenal had won yesterday.


----------



## gunnerscore (Mar 16, 2008)

well if the scores stay the same it is still a three horse race


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ferdinand went off with a leg injury of some kind, the United back line looks depleated beyond belief. 

The inevitabillity of United retaining the Premiership might decrease after today, a way to go yet, but things are getting interesting.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah I know, but Arsenal would have put alot of pressure on United, what would the points gap have been between Arsenal and United if the score stays 2-1 to boro and Arsenal had won yesterday?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Been a good match this, United aint out of it though.

Hopefully Boro won't blow it as bad as Preston did yesterday.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

2-2 I expect united to go and win it now tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good bit of work by Park, 2-2. 

Should Boro hang on, things would still look a little rosier for United's title rivals. But United well and truly have the momentum now.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

OK, maybe they are going to blow it like we did.

Definately another goal coming.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great result for the rest of the title contenders. 

Only 3 points the difference now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ugh.

Rio going off makes me very worried. If he's out for any period of time, o dear.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't believe how much I'm supporting Chelsea to the end of the season now.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Get in boro. Were still in it a win next week and a chelsea win were level with them  only problem is chelsea need to slip up somewhere.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Very happy with Boro today. They had chance to win it but a draw is good with United coming to the Bridge and playing Arsenal.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Overrated said:


> Get in boro. Were still in it a win next week and a chelsea win were level with them  *only problem is chelsea need to slip up somewhere.*


We'll make them slip up. I hope.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Brilliant match that was. I'm sort of glad Boro didn't win it as I'd much prefer United to win the Premier League than Chelsea.

I might also mention that Mario Balotelli scored just scored his debut Serie A goal for Inter. That kid looks something special. He'll likely be the first black player to play for Italy.



> Brown should just how shit he is.


In fairness, Brown was very unlucky with his clearance for Boro's second goal. Could have happened to anyone, and Boro got a lucky ricochet.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Too much shite on the pitch today. Giggs is useless now and Park should never be out of the team. Rooney was pretty piss and Tevez didn't offer much. Carrick was a passenger. Brown should just how shit he is. O'Shea was bollocks.

How Boateng stayed on the pitch for 90 minutes is beyond me. Scumbag.

Rio going off is horribly worrying, getting all the injuries at the worst time possible.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Heat said:


> We'll make them slip up. I hope.


Problem is we need them to beat you :sad:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Arsenal messed up BIG TIME yesterday. People will say they need to win next week to stay in the title race, but in my opinion they are already out of it.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Overrated said:


> Problem is we need them to beat you :sad:


How's that?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ At a guess I'd say he assumed you were a Man Utd fan.



> Arsenal messed up BIG TIME yesterday. People will say they need to win next week to stay in the title race, but in my opinion they are already out of it.


We were out of it as soon as we lost to Chelsea imo.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Dear God...

Does he have avatars and profiles disabled or something?

I do, however, want them to win the league, unfortunatelly. :$


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

He's a Jordie.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Killah RKO™;5581730 said:


> He's a Jordie.


*Geordie


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Lunatic*

PUT A GODAMN COAT ON MAN!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

soz i had them disabled as my internet was acting up. Ye hopefully the toon win


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Everyon wants Barnsley to win this, right?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yes, Cardiff are inbred _MUF's favourite word _s

Go on the Barnsleh!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Even as an Owl, I want the dingles to win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Barnsley knocked out Chelsea, and Cardiff are Welsh, so obviously I'm going for Barnsley.

Also, 'The Bitters' are still 0-0 at home to Derby. If it ends like that, Liverpool have all but got the CL spot.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbf TC Wes was unlucky, the ball fluked off Aliadiere and they scored. Could've happened to anyone.

Wes did ALOT better than O'Shea in CB. Park was surprisingly good again, he's filling in well for Nani.

The lack of attacking potency was worrying. Giggs was up to his usual silly attempts at passes, Tevez was giving the ball away again, Rooney didn't look sharp at all and Ronnie was unusually quiet in the second half.

OHNOZ at the thought of having to rely on Brown/Silvestre/Pique if Rio is out too.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL, Silvestre, haven't heard much about him in a while. I still remember him whining about never being played in his preferred centre back role, but when he finally played there, he jobbed. I'd sooner have Sheasy at CB than Silvestre.

Damn at Cardiff scoring. I suppose Pompey will prefer to have Cardiff in the Final, as even if they lose, they'll still get the UEFA Cup spot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Wes is just shite.

And the Aston Villa song about going into the Intertoto Cup is top class.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What a horrific miss that was.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh Odejayi... 

Cardiff have basically won it, the boring bastards.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What a shame for Barnsley. Oh well when we think back to this seasons FA Cup Barnsley have definately been the uncrowned winners.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fuck sake, Cardiff/Pompey might just be worse than that bollocks we got last year. 

Barnsley made this competition what it was this year, along with Havant and Waterlooville. All credit for them to getting this far, they just didn't have a team capbable of playing in the Final.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

FAO Liverpool fans. I haven't heard the 'Torres' song but I'm pretty sure PNE fans were singing a different version yesterday...

his old man played in manchester, MELLOR MELLOR,
now he is a northender, MELLOR MELLOR,
we bought the lad from liverpool and now he fucking hates blackpool,
and neil mellor's north end's 33.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reckon your Man Utd copying songs :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's a pretty good interpretation of our Torres song actually.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's very good, much better than any Manc version.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Reckon your Man Utd copying songs :side:


Irony alert!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

It's quite a fun song I guess.

This made me laugh so thought I'd share it with you...









Taken off the PNE Forum...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Disappointing day obviously. Our defending was fucking horrible, even before Rio went off we were a mess, actually looked better when him and O'Shea came off. Brown is shite, so is O'Shea, but that's not news to anyone. 

Park was great again, no problem with him coming on, but taking off Tevez? Yeah he hadn't had a good game, but he's a striker who has scored some priceless goals already this season.

Once again Rio and Vidic get injuried in the run in and I hate to say it, but for the first time this season I'm worried we won't win the title. 

This draw really has blown it open, and once again we've made it hard for ourselves. I'm really really going to be shitting it for the rest of the season.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Barnsley fans are fucking quality, today I went to get my haircut, then on my way home like a army of barnsley fans came and i just went "come on barnsley" for a laugh, every single 1 shook my hand or gave me a high 5, and then this lady gave me her barnsley shirt.

It now hangs with pride in my room, gutted they couldn't win today


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

For Man Utd, wheres Keano when you need him... :side: 
I Dont want Man U to win at the weekend, as I want the title race to go to the wire.
Anyway, I cant see why OShea is still at Utd, same for brown. Both mediocre.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I wonder if MUF got jumped :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Hopefully not :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Disappointing day obviously. Our defending was fucking horrible, even before Rio went off we were a mess, actually looked better when him and O'Shea came off. Brown is shite, so is O'Shea, but that's not news to anyone.
> 
> Park was great again, no problem with him coming on, *but taking off Tevez*? Yeah he hadn't had a good game, but he's a striker who has scored some priceless goals already this season.
> 
> ...


Agree completely, stupid decision.

Wasn't our day, but Boro are a bunch of game raising ****s, if they played like that for the other games, they'd be pushing for Europe.

I pray Rio isn't out for long, we need him for Arsenal. Both for Barca and Chelsea.

Shame we couldn't win but we're still in pole position. I can't see us slipping up much. Blackburn will be a tough one as will Chelsea and Arsenal of course, but to be champions you have to beat them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ste said:


> I wonder if MUF got jumped :side:


Maybe he is in the pub doing drugs with Nicky Butt? That, or he is still stumbling back home.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I'd bet there be good odds on the first option tbh.

When Tevez came off, I wish we could've had Nani or Saha to throw on, as good as Park did, he's not really gonna grab a goal.

Still, despite him being meh, Fergie should've kept Tevez on as RM said, he's a goal scorer and he's scored some pivotal ones this season. Giggs should've come off, he was not on song at all.

Wes and Pique in the centre of defense, is gonna be scary, with the other back up being Silvestre and O'Shambles. Wes wasn't half bad, and Pique did well when he came on, but without Rio who's been the best defender this season in the EPL and the ever stellar Vidic, I'm truly worried.


----------



## thedoucas1 (Mar 31, 2008)

CAAAARDIFFFF!!


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Barnsley finally hits the dust in the Cup, and can go back to fighting relegation to League One, they'll make it, I reckon.

It only occurred to me when I was watching the roundup that Cardiff is in Wales:$

When's the final scheduled for?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Idiot tbh.

It's like mid May sometime.

Maybe.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

It's not like I didn't know it was in Wales, it's just it hadn't come to mind in a long, long time. Less slack, plz.

Yeah, though as much. It's usually like a week after the Premiership ends, or around then anyway.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

17th May is FA Cup Final day


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I hate that about people, his form is amazing but there is alot of better players out there but they don't score as often as him and because of that don't get recognized as much. *Iniesta's form is better than his*, just hes a *un-song hero* doesn't get the credit because of the likes of Messi, Eto'o and the rest around him. *Last season when he was scoring more the commentators were all over his cock.*
> *Give me consistent play over the moments that Ronaldo produces*, thats all he is and will ever be a player for the moment whilst Iniesta is a team player and what a player at that.


Oh God. No no no no no no no. Just no. Stop, it's getting beyond ridiculous.

Iniesta is a great midfielder, no doubt. But he has not been anywhere near good enough to save Barca at all really. If he's gonna win any sort of plaudits he needs to do more than be a workhorse in midfield. He's not doing anything to give Barca a lift, he's not scoring, not even creating like he's supposed to, so of course he won't come near any top award because this season NO Barca player deserves it with the way they've been playing. This includes the usually dynamo Messi. Hell if you wanna give someone an award for consistent team playing performances from midfield, maybe we should be shelling it out to Anderson or Carrick, Gerrard or Mascherano etc. No way.

Simply put, stop this "INIESTA IS THE GREATEST EVER!~" gimmick because he's not and I'd say he never will be. I don't care how much of a team player he is, he doesn't shine like what's needed for a major award. He and Xavi are the same player almost, and neither has had a great season. Xavi dare I say has been better than Iniesta, he atleast was saving woeful Barca's skins in Feb and March when no one else would, Super Andres included.

As said, just give up with these silly Iniesta posts because while I can appreciate he may be your favourite player and he is a very good player at that, he won't win any top awards until he starts to shine, which atm, he is not.

It seems quite clear that commentators don't need to be on Iniesta's cock when they've got you on it as badly as you are.

Ronnie scores some great goals, some scrappy ones, some tap ins, headers, free kicks, penalties. He does it all. He adds assists, he causes havoc at the defenses he runs at, he tries to create and do more teamwork than before and that's why he's getting recognised. Sure he's had a few off games but seriously, the last two seasons, gimme Ronnie > Iniesta's form anyday. Easily.

Thank you.

Possible backlash expected rit?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> Possible backlash expected rit


There shouldn't be,there probably will be.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Brilliant day, best away ive been too so far.

Managed to get into our end with the home end ticket which was great and the atmosphere was fantastic.

Shame about the result but it should of been worse. Oh and fuck off Giggs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How can the best away you've been to not be a win 

And how did you manage that.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

One of the best PNE away game I've been to was a 3-3 draw away at Sunderland where we came back 3 times including a 94th minute freekick.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd class a win, or a point in circumstances like that as something great, not a normal 2-2 draw.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

Ste said:


> I'd class a win, or a point in circumstances like that as something great, not a normal 2-2 draw.


sometimes it just not on the pitch that makes the day, its the whole day, atmosphere.

if you ask Portsmouth fans what was greatest atmos at Fratton Park it was when they lost 5-0 to Arsenal and sang the roof off, its circumstances sometimes


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Liverpool boss Rafael Benitez has stepped up the pressure on Arsenal by saying the Champions League is the only trophy the Gunners can win this season.*
> 
> The two meet on Tuesday in the Champions League quarter-final second leg, with Arsenal six points off the lead in the Premier League.
> 
> ...


LOL THE IRONY


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> How can the best away you've been to not be a win
> 
> And how did you manage that.


The whole day and the atmosphere was great, plus we found a pub that was £1 a pint.

The end was buzzing, cant wait for Blackburn now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's Boro though, it isn't hard to dominate their fans :argh:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its not about that.

You wont understand, Dan will.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL @ You constantly trying to make yourself sound better because you have the capabilities to go to aways.

That's if you don't lie.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

It doesn't really matter weather you goto away games or not, it doesn't make you a better fan. I think every football fan if they had the time and money would goto all the away matches they can. I personally ATM can't afford to maybe afew years down the line.

Well the Boro fans maybe shit but they are some queer old fuckers down there. I've been once and that was to do a job we got beat up after singing along with Pink hey teachers leave those kids alone we replaced it with "Hey Smoggies leave those kids alone" but they grabbed sticks and started beating us pretty servilely.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd go to every away game If I could, but it's just too hard at Liverpool to get on the waiting list, especially at my age, ask Trickendal if you don't believe me.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Buy tickets in the home end, try jibbing, go down and buy tickets outside the ground.

All will get you into the away end.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My Mum is hardly going to let me do that is she 

Plus none of my friends apart from one are bothered enough to go to aways, and he only goes because he can.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL, http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_city/7334550.stm

I dont know what to say, hes not worth buying IMO, just not much good anymore for his price tag.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I actually don't blame him for not going. Hes a 15 year old lad, hes still in school. Where is he gonna get the money? unless he has a job, not everyones parents are rich enough to send them off to away games to buy tickets. I know for a fact my Dad would have told me where to go.

You have a job and a lenient boss, so you can basically goto all away games, whilst people don't have the income/need the income to make a living.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> LOL, http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_city/7334550.stm
> 
> I dont know what to say, hes not worth buying IMO, just not much good anymore for his price tag.


He'd still be a quality signing for anyone in my opinion, he's still one of the world's best and whilst he might not be a good signing for someone like United or Chelsea (though I'd take him), he'd be good for another top Premiership side. 

Not City then


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still believe if Ronaldinho goes anywhere, it'll be to AC Milan. Just can't see him settling for a club like Man City, unless they offer him an unbelievable wage package.



> *Rio Ferdinand, Nani and Louis Saha all sat out training on Tuesday ahead of the Reds' Champions League quarter-final second leg clash with AS Roma.*
> 
> Ferdinand was substituted during United's 2-2 draw at Middlesbrough with a foot injury. The club confirmed on Monday that there was no break and Sir Alex Ferguson will provide the latest update in his pre-match press conference on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> ...


Wasn't expecting them to feature against Roma sadly. I hope they're back for Arsenal, especially Rio. I'm not confident on Brown/Silvestre or Brown/Pique or even the possibility of Silvestre/Pique.

Atleast last season Brown/Heinze was a decent combination when Rio and Vida were out. Still think we should've kept Gabby tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Thankfully we're pretty much through, shouldn't have that much of a problem with them out. 

Pique looks comfortable at times, but he can be shaky and a bit inexperienced (obviously). He's played against Roma before though, and I wouldn't mind him starting. I think Brown will start in the middle with Pique. 

Heinze was a quality player, but once he said he wanted to go to Liverpool, he had to leave. He was nothing but a disloyal ****.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Unless you concede 2 goals. (or 3)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

GTFO, and since when have you been a VBookie mod? u jobber :side: 

We won't concede 2 goals at home.

I don't think


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Just got appointed today, jobber. 

It's possible, and I'D LOVE IT. :$

I'm pumped for tomorrow.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ste can't go to many away matches anyway, he'd miss to many Everton Home matches :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ What a shame that would be...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Louis Saha sits out everything so that's not a surprise.

You're lucky you are far ahead. Can't see Roma getting 2 goals at Old Trafford.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ferdinand could play tomorrow, which means hes definetly fit for Sunday


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chances of us letting two in and not scoring any ourselves are very small I'd say, I'm still more than confident.

Great news about Rio too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ I hope to God that's true MUF and you weren't drunk/high/peeking when you posted that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea he is going to have a fitness test to see if he can play tomorrow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Louis Saha sits out everything so that's not a surprise.
> 
> You're lucky you are far ahead. Can't see Roma getting 2 goals at Old Trafford.


Psht, get outta here nukkahsaurus. Stick to your jobber BTB and stroking your ego plz.



> Yea he is going to have a fitness test to see if he can play tomorrow.


Just checked it on Man U dot com, greatness.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Too early to be drunk/High, although Sunday was an exception.

I was seen on TV just before Kick off apparently, looking fucked :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Too early to be drunk/High, although Sunday was an exception.
> 
> I was seen on TV just before Kick off apparently, looking fucked :lmao


What's the point of going to matches when you can't fully appareciate them


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Because him > you Ste, but yeah I could not imagine watching football while smashed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Part of the away experience is going out onto the town before and after the game and having a good game. I never got smashed persay, but had a good game. I went up to Blackpook to watch Bournemouth against them. As soon as I got there, we got out of the Car, went to a local Pub, then a local Restaurant and then to the seafront. We checked out all the attractions and went into some of the clubs, strippers or otherwise. 

That is all part of the experience. Having a good time and checking the sites out. I never got so pissed that I could not remember the match though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah fair enough I agree with all having fun and that but getting rats assed is fucking stupid.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, I agree. I actually lie. I did once get rat assed on a weekend away but that was the the night and day after the Playoff win over Lincon City 5-2 in Cardiff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My Dad got pretty fucked for the Utd/Millwall final, the whole day is only a blur for him. :lmao


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't remember any of normal time in the L1 Playoff final before Maclean's penno in like the 75th minute.

Extra time is firmly implanted though.

DREEEEWWWW TALBOT.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I got fucked and had a great time. I can remember every last detail of the day.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

On saturday I swear Preston had 22 players out there and so did QPR.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So what is the "OMGZ Liverpool Exclusive" coming at 4 on SSN?

Edit - Meh, Hicks is just giving Parry the boot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That has got to be a big kick in the teeth for him, the Yanks seemingly want total control. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rafa told big daddy Tom to get rid of him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Parry's been asked to leave, bit odd. 

He sucks and people have wanted him out for ages, but I can't help but fear for the club whenever that utter, utter **** Hicks does anything of note.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Parry at all, but why do this now? Does that prick have absolutely zero regard for the team? We're just off the back of our best win of the season and he chooses this time to kick up yet another shit-storm within the club.

All's going great on the pitch again, troubles behind the scenes are staying behind the scenes and rather than let it continue that way until at least the end of the season, Hicks decides it's time to make some more headlines and move one step closer towards whatever end this fucked up exercise is heading for.

Just when I thought I possibly couldn't have any more contempt for that man...

Also, despite me not liking him much, I would fucking love it if Parry threw this back in his face. Someone needs to stand up to him and publicly bitch-slap him, _hard_.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Indeed, just seen that pointed out on another forum. Every time we get a result, this fat bastard comes out with a new announcement, as if to remind us that he's in control. 

The ostracism of Parry, or the attempted one, is coming at the wrong time. Why couldn't you wait Hicks, you pretentious American twat?

Becoming pretty monotonous how often he does shit like this, first it was all the press releases, then the shit with Klinsman, now this. 

FFS.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

FTR, Why do Liverpool fans not like the americans? They gave them plenty of money in the summer.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They've plunged us into debt, promised not to. 

Came in with stadium plans, then realized they couldn't afford it and offered a new one 

Constant bickering between the two owners between themselves nad with Rafa, it's just so unprofessional.

Hicks openly admitted he'd like to use money generated from us to use on his shitty, unsuccesful baseball time.

Hicks released a series of statements to the general public, one of them revealing talks with Jurgen Klinsman, with Benitez and Liverpool seemingly not aware of his meetings with Klinsman. Again, unproffesionalism at it's largest.

They made us sell Sissoko (you may be thinking not a bad thing...) if we were going to sign Skrtel, a sign that they don't have much money, but instead thrive on the benefit of net profits that accumulates by selling players before buying. I'm skeptical about their supposed wealth. 

So yeah, that's the basis for their unpopularity.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Never knew you were in debt.

TBH, my opinion of it all is that Liverpool fans are just frustrated about there season and have theirfore blamed everyone and his dog apart from Benitez.

BTW, where has Sissoko gone? Never even noticed he'd gone.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nah, it's been a dissapointing season in the league, but if anything, Hicks comes out with these antics when we're doing well, as if he's deliberately trying to ruin things. Rafa took his fair share of the blame for the teams inconsistancy and tedious form, but the Americans have been a pain none the less. 

He went to Juventus for about 7 million, scored an overhead kick the other day...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Parry's an idiot and tit, but why not wait until the summer to unbalance the quailibrium of the club


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He went to Juventus for about 7 million, scored an overhead kick the other day...


Funny he should score a goal from an overhead kick, as not to long ago he gave away a penalty by attempting an overhead kick clearance and kicking the opposition striker in the face. But from what I've heard he's been doing quite well at Juve. Perhaps not yet justifyinf his price tag, but certainly better than his start of the season at Liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RATINGS



> *Arsenal will be without Mathieu Flamini and Bacary Sagna for Sunday's crucial trip to Old Trafford, but Robin van Persie is fit to start having overcome a thigh problem.*
> 
> Flamini was forced off at half-time during Arsenal's Champions League defeat to Liverpool on Tuesday with an ankle injury. He has since been ruled out for three weeks and will be replaced by Gilberto Silva.
> 
> ...


I mark for Senderos playing. 

and then...



> *United can extinguish Arsenal's lingering title hopes on Sunday, and cap a miserable week for the Gunners after their Champions League exit...*
> 
> *Form guide:* Sir Alex Ferguson rested Cristiano Ronaldo, Paul Scholes and Patrice Evra in readiness for Sunday's huge clash. United are unbeaten in the Premier League since February 10, and lead the title race by three points with five games remaining. Arsenal have won just twice in their last 12 games, and suffered an agonising Champions League exit at the hands of Liverpool on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Rio and Carrick better be fine for the game. Would be good to have Nani and Saha on the bench, incase Giggs or Tevez or even Rooney is being wank.

What was Nani's injury anyways? I can't even remember when he got it?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuck. Gilberto has been awful in nearly every game he's played in this season, and Rooney will piss all over Senderos. United will win 3-0.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gilberto was good against Liverpool tbf.

But Senderos playing = ratings.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't go as far to say he was good. Rather average performance imo, and while his distribution was alright, he was overrun for the most part. A shadow of what he was last season. Flamini would have done a much better job hustling and bustling Liverpool's midfield. After he went off it was clear that Liverpool got a real foot hold of the midfield.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Flamini has been very solid this season, but he looked pretty useless against Liverpool really. He didn't seem to know what to do, like he couldn't comprehend how to play with Gilberto also holding midfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect Anderson to be dropped for Scholes, utterly utterly moronic may I add going by Super's performances so far this season against them, and Giggs to sadly start.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd expect this team from Fergie

VDS

Wes Rio Pique Evra

Ronnie Carrick Scholes Giggs

Rooney Tevez

Subs: Kuszcak, O'Shea, Hargreaves, Park and depending on fitness Nani/Saha or maybe Welbeck or even G. Neville/Silvestre


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™;5598891 said:


> Flamini has been very solid this season, but he looked pretty useless against Liverpool really. He didn't seem to know what to do, like he couldn't comprehend how to play with Gilberto also holding midfield.


You say the most silly things. They were never on the same pitch in the CL. Unless you're reffering to the highly insignificant league game where it didn't matter much, any time Arsenal play Traore and Hoyte, you know they prioritizing something else.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

From what I remember, Renegade hates Flamini and he believes that he sucks major balls.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Renegade's post either leave me in bewilderment or laughter, sometimes both. Great man.

Anyway what are Chelsea's more difficult games in the run in, except for United at the Bridge?

Dying for them to slip up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ I wasn't a fan of him earlier in the season, but he's done well pretty much all season for Arsenal so I can't find a reason to hate him for his lack of skill, when he's clearly improved vastly this season.

Oh and KME, when did I mention in that post the CL game? This is the EPL thread, and they were both there, and Flamini looked lost most of the match.



k?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

T-C said:


> Renegade's post either leave me in bewilderment or laughter, sometimes both. Great man.
> 
> Anyway what are Chelsea's more difficult games in the run in, except for United at the Bridge?
> 
> Dying for them to slip up.


Everton away, Newcastle away, Liverpool in CL possibly?

Saturday, 12 April 2008
Birmingham v Everton, 15:00
Bolton v West Ham, 15:00
Derby v Aston Villa, 15:00
Portsmouth v Newcastle, 17:15
Reading v Fulham, 15:00
Sunderland v Man City, 15:00
Tottenham v Middlesbrough, 15:00

Meh, looks pretty shite.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Sunday night games ftw.

Liverpool vs Blackburn followed by Man Utd vs Arsenal.

Live & Active has been shit since February tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Although, it's on at midnight, so it may be okay. I may pick one match to watch, but I'm definetley watching Sunday Night games.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Oh and KME, when did I mention in that post the CL game? This is the EPL thread, and they were both there, and Flamini looked lost most of the match.
> 
> 
> 
> k?


Erm, had it maybe occured to you that Arsenal just played shit? I just wondered why you'd even point that game out, no Arsenal player had a good game. Whereas in the CL, they played well and *SHOCK HORROR* so did Flamini. 

Flam is awesome 

K!?!!>!?1!?!?1!?1!?1?!!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So Nani won't be fit for Sunday, bad times, but Vidic should be fit for Blackburn next weekend, awesome times.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Yesh. Good news on Vida

O and KME, Despite them being poo, I was just saying that after seeing that game, Gilberto and Flamini are WAY too similar to try and play on the pitch at the same time.

kk?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well, yeah, they're both defensive, of course it's going to be a bit of an odd pairing. Don't think Flamini really looked "lost", just didn't play well. 

It's rare that they are put together, so I'm still fairly unsure as to why you pointed it out.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I saw Flam was out and Gilberto was in, and it made me think back to it, for some odd reason.



Anyways, the best news is Senderos playing tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I hate Senderos.

Prediction: ManUtd 4 - 1 Arsenal

End result: I rape a Chelsea fan. 

Edit: I see we're talking about Flamini. He's made huge strides this year. A huge improvement. And at his age of 24(I think), he's bound to get a little better. That said, there is something about him that makes me want to see him on the bench and play the role of a super-sub as opposed to a starting CM. 

But if he's to be paired with Cesc for the next few years, I won't be one to complain. There are far worse players that could be in his position. So...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This game reminds me of last season, we were expected to pretty much rape Arsenal and we lost, it shouldn't happen this time with what's at stake, but you never know...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah. We're not winning.

Right now, Arsenal's confidence has to be absolute shit. That CL game was devestating. They probably won't recover for the rest of the campaign.

Oh well...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm getting really pissed off with my mates that support Arsenal. All they do is whinge about the (poor) penalty decision, but they don't have a go at Toure for getting into the position he was in, or at Adebayor for missing an absoloute sitter earlier on.

I think the Arsenal will miss Flamini, I think he's absoloute quality, they'll definitely miss him because he is way better than Gilberto.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

At this point, I'd rather see Denilson in the CM than Gilberto Silva.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Honestly, from what I've seen from Denilson, I don't think he has the quality to START a Premiership game. I can't explain exactly why, but he just doesn't seem good enough for the high standards at Arsenal. If I was Wenger, Gilberto would always get my vote against Denilson.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah. I know. That's my whole point. Neither are starter-worthy.

I've only seen Denilson in one game, but that's all I needed to see. He's just too small to be a physical ball-winner in the central midfield. Which is exactly what Arsenal needs when the other half is Cesc Fabregas. Denilson is best suited for the less-physical leagues.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The problem for Denilson is; if he can't beef up, he can't play at CM, so where can you play him ? If anything, I'd be on the phone to clubs in the next window to try and sell him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why not play 

Almunia 

Eboue - Toure - Gallas - Clichy 

Walcott - Fabregas - Diaby - Hleb 

Adebayor - Bendtner 

You have to go for it, Bendtner is fresh, so's Walcott and he's ready to start, Diaby is a CM and a good replacement there, Eboue's not a RM, bollocks to Senderos. 

It's worth a shot, rit?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Why not play
> 
> Almunia
> 
> ...


That's the lineup I'd go with, at this point. I don't understand why Arsene doesn't want to play it.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Arsenal have nothing to lose, they have to go for the jugular if they want to get automatic qualification into Europe next season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The lineup I posted has so much pace, thing is, Arsenal seem to wear themselves out very quickly. If they can start with that, keep it tight for a while, and then have the odd spell of sustained pressure on the United goal, they stand a chance. 

I expect to see 

Almunia 

Toure - Senderos - Gallas - Clichy 

Eboue - Fabregas - Gilberto - Diaby 

Hleb 

------Adebayor 

Don't rate that one as highly.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't think even Arsene is dumb enough to play Diaby on the wing. I'd put Hleb where Diaby is and put Fabregas where Hleb is with Diaby replacing Fabregas.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He played Diaby on the wing against us, and in Milan. So yeah, I think he'd go there again. Hleb playing off the front man is his favoured position, and Arsenal tend to go for modified 4-5-1's in the absence of Van Persie.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Diaby has played well in the position but against Manchester United? He'd be up against Evra and he'd have no chance at all. The attack-mindness of Fabregas could lead him to easily play where Hleb would be playing, but it may leave a huge hole in the centre.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He'd be up against their RB mate, presumably Brown. Think Wenger would fancy 'Jabby's' chances. He had faith when he was against Carra for us.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I always get that mixed up, whats their left from my right and what have you 

But yes, I'd think he'd absolutely muller Brown, which would give him a chance, but he may leave Clichy open to Ronaldo on the wing.

*Hopes he got the sides right*


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Arsenal are my favourite English team and i actually think they will do better than most people think at Old Trafford if their confidence can be brought back up, last year Manchester United i believe led in both games and still failed to win, i wouldn't be surprised at all if Arsenal pull out a win... my Arsenal team would be

Almunia

Toure-Senderos-Gallas-Clichy

Eboue-Diaby-Fabregas-Hleb

Walcott

Adebayor

I would love to see this team with Walcott just behind Adebayor, really think it would give Manchester United troubles with who should pick Walcott up, also i actually like Kolo Toure out in the right, i think he played well against Liverpool and looked Arsenals most dangerous player in some occasions, the only thing that let him down was his positioning for the penalty which was still debatable anyway, but i think that Arsenal team would be more than capable of pulling something out at Old Trafford


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

My Team for Arsenal vs Man U

Alumnia

Eboue - Toure - Gallas - Clichy

Hleb - Fabregas - Diaby - Walcott

Bendnter

Adebayor

Thats just my two cents on what I think is they're strongest team with out Flamini who, as I said before, is a quality player.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hope they do play Fabregas and Diaby in midfield. We would just pick them off.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wenger confirmed Gilberto will be playing, so good luck on that team playing at all.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

3-D said:


> My Team for Arsenal vs Man U
> 
> Alumnia
> 
> ...


Were away against currently the best team in Europe, and you want us to play 2 attacking midfeilders?

If we win this, i reckon we've got a pretty good chance of going the whole way and winning the Prem. We won't win tho, so meh..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh seeing as Scholes will be starting instead of Anderson, Arsenal have a chance, Hopefully we go 4-5-1 with Ronny/Scholes/Carrick/Anderson/Giggs in the middle, because there is no way Anderson shouldn't start after how well he's delt with Fab and co already this season, and that's not me just being a blind Super mark. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Giggs should be on the bench, with all honesty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He would be if Nani was fit, seeing as he took them to school last time they played at OT, it's a real shit he can't play.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh, how long is Nani out for? 

4-5-1 would be the best choice, but likely it might be a 4-4-2?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKoPLt_coFI

Don't know if anyone has seen that video.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Brilliant that the whole away section stayed behind to sing. I knew they were singing at 3-0 down, but hadn't seen that. It looks so good when everyone bounces to it. 

Also, why can't that ultra jobber Park start against Arsenal? He can play on the left, and Giggs sucks, AND Park's scored against Arsenal before I believe. 

Perfect soulution :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Giggs and Scholes are often rested for the "big occassions" according to Fergie.

tbf, I don't mind Scholes playing aslong as he's got cover from 2 other CM's like Carrick/Anderson/Hargreaves, but not in 4-4-2 against a young team like Arsenal. Giggs showed against Roma he can still offer something, but I would rather see Nani or even Park out on the left.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

As much as these following matches may suck:

Birmingham vs Everton
Bolton vs West Ham
Villa vs Derby
Tottenham vs Middlesborough
Reading vs Fulham

I may watch in hope of Fulham beating Reading (as I hate Reading), and Birmingham drawing or beating Everton.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Shocking line up tbh.

Owell, hopefully one ends up being a goal feast, but I doubt it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tottenham vs Middlesborough has the potential to be a goalfest.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Tottenham v Boro could be alright. Matches at White Hart Lane are usually good, and Boro are in a bit of form right now, with their goalscoring machine Alves.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll take Tottenham vs Middlesborough first half, if it's not that good I'll change. Or I'll just watch friends.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL @ the RTK twats trying to get us to bounce up and down to every song now, maybe the Mascha and Campione songs aswell, but that would be overkill.

And I have seen that video, i've already favourited it, it's absolute amazing.

That song is already legendary in Liverpool, when we were out last night, everyone was bouncing to it, and I mean like 20-25 Liverpool fans, was class.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Friends, TV1 and Football are the sole reasons I have cable TV.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ No Fox 8???

rofl. Friends. Channel 10 has that now anyways.

I think Tottenham/Boro could be a goals fest, I hope one game is above meh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ No Fox 8???
> 
> rofl. Friends. Channel 10 has that now anyways.
> 
> I think Tottenham/Boro could be a goals fest, I hope one game is above meh.


But channel 10 seem to cut some bits out due to it's early timeslot. TV1, Football, Friends, and on occasion Fox Classics. FTW.

Tottenham/Boro should be pretty good.

I actually quite enjoyed watching United/Boro...so yeah.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

At a guess I'd say Arena televised Friends much more often the 10. Also with Arena +2, Friends is pretty much on half the time. Also, Fox 8 is pretty wank. The only thing I occasionally watch on it is the Simpson or KOTH and even more rarely, That 70's Show. Half the time they televise crap like 'World's craziest Police Videos' or some shitty programs like K-Ville or Las Vegas.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ Because you saw us drop two points perhaps?

I actually liked K-Ville for its short run.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> ^^ Because you saw us drop two points perhaps?
> 
> I actually liked K-Ville for its short run.


Not only that, it was just an evenly balanced game for the most of it. Although Boro should of finished it off, I still enjoyed Alves scoring twice.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Boro v Man Utd was a very good match though, regardless of the result. Very open and quick tempo, with plenty of physicality (mainly supplied through Boateng). Vintage Premier League match.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still think Boateng was lucky to stay on the field for the 90 mins in a way.

It was a gripping game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Both Boateng and O'Neil got away with a lot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boro are the dirtiest team about, their card cound is ludicrous. 

Also, off topic, but anyone watching Queen of the South Vs Aberdeen? Been fucking immense. 4-3 to Qos since about 60 minutes, and Aberdeen just hit the post and bar. 5 of the goals came in like a 7 minute spell.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Come on QOS :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I am watching the game on SS1, very scrappy but enjoyable, QOS will probably win and lose the final but they have shown great heart and I loved that period when there were like 5 goals.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What the fuck when I was watching that it was 0-0 after like 30 minutes :shocked:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

lawls, u sul 

I think it was 1-1 at half time, then they all went scoring crazy. 

QoS have won it, what an acheivement.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:smug:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Boro vs Tottenham is immense at 0-0.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

What a result for QoS, What a game especially when their was so many goals in such a short space of time

The only thing is, it is ashame because now they will need to be beaten and demolished by Rangers in the final


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Stiliyan Petrov take a bow. Carroll slices a clearance right to him, and he half volleys it with his left foot, looping right into the top corner, from 35-40 yards mind you. That goal epitomises Derby's season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL @ Derby.

Also (Y) at Birmingham, much better team than Everton today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Villa beat Everton at Goodison later this month, they might be able to knick the UEFA Cup spot from them, and Everton will have to go through the gruelling Intertoto Cup. Although I don't know why Villa would want to do that, their sights should be set on going down in history as the last ever Intertoto Cup winners :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I marked for Fulham winning away from home for the first time in like 2 years. 

I did not mark when I found at that Fulham have Phillipe Christanval, who for some reason I mark for, and never use him.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton won't get through the Intertoto cup, or they'll break their record for most time in Europe :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

At this rate, I see West Ham going down below Stoke, we are absolute shit at the moment. So frustrating considering some of the players we've got.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

I think these are decent odds considering the form they're both in.

Torres & Ronaldo to both score first in their respective games today 16/1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Still not nervous about today, oddly enough. Guess come about 3/3:30 when I see our team, the nerves will start.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackburn today, should be pretty straight forward, 2-0 Torres first goal is my bet.

I'm not as nervous as normal/I'd like to be.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Still not nervous about today, oddly enough. Guess come about 3/3:30 when I see our team, the nerves will start.


Because Scholes and Giggs will prolly be starting?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

West Ham fans do my head in. This time 3 years ago they were a pretty wank team in The Championship, last season they were lucky not to go down. This season they have done brilliantly considering their injury problems.

As for yesterday I was reading the 'Aussie PL' fans saying yesterdays line up was shite. The relegation threatened teams games at the conclusion of a season are always some of the better games to watch. I'd rather be watching Birmingham/Everton today as apose to Liverpool/Blackburn, watching PNE yesterday with nothing to play for was depressing enough.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

West Ham fans, Newcastle or Everton fans were by far the best I've seen at Anfield all season in all fairness.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've watched the highlights of all yesterdays games, none of them seemed remotely entertaining...


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Still moaning bastards. Portsmouth fans are the best in your league IMO.

Edit - Games don't have to be 2-2, 3-2, 4-3 to be great games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ They weren't believe me.

One squash (Villa/Derby) and the rest were meh.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Still moaning bastards. Portsmouth fans are the best in your league IMO.


They're shocking overrated, all they sing is Play Up Pompey.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

At Fratton Park they're great. They don't really get that good of away support north of Birmingham tbf.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Still moaning bastards. Portsmouth fans are the best in your league IMO.
> 
> Edit - Games don't have to be 2-2, 3-2, 4-3 to be great games.


I know they don't, the AC Milan - Juventus European Cup Final at Old Trafford was immense, and finished 0-0. But yesterday's games just weren't very good.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh at Fratton Park I can only hear them sing Play Up Pompey.

Plus to be considered the best you have to have great away support.

Anyway am off to the match, inabit jobbers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I watched West Brom/Watford as I knew Portsmouth/Newcastle would be horrible. :hb


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

West Brom should go up. Best team in our league by a country mile. All the other promotion contenders are wank.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reina

Arbeloa - Carra - Skrtel - Aurelio 

Alonso - Lucas 

Kuyt - Gerrard - Babel 

Torres 

Good team. 

Still a difficult task, Blackburn are reputable bus parkers at Anfield, but they are playing 4-4-2, so maybe we can find some gaps and exploit them.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Blackburn have a shit record at Anfield. The only thing that could stop Liverpool winning is the emotion of the midweek game.

On a side note Complicated by Avril Lavigne is a GREAT pop song.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> On a side note Complicated by Avril Lavigne is a GREAT pop song


Agreed.

I think United will win 'bout 2-0 today. can't see them slipping up unfortunately.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, they've won here once in the Prem, in 93, and before that their record was in even worse shape. 

They are however pretty industrious and physcial and can hold any team to a draw.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

After going to Liverpool on Thursday and Friday I can't help but feel negative about the place and I'm even hoping for a Blackburn win :O. Despite the plenty of fit girls the City just seemed so disgusting, really glad to get home after dealing with some complete arseholes (no offence to Ste and whoever else is from there). 

Anyway my predictions for todays games in the Prem...

Liverpool 1-0 Blackburn
Man Utd 2-0 Arsenal

Can't see past a Liverpool win and although United will probabaly win an Arsenal victory really wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How did Gerrard not get booked for that dive??

If Ronaldo had of done that the commentators would slag him off for the rest fo the game, but Alan "dosy twat" Smith seems to be backing "G-Force" up. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't believe how little of a deal they are making over the goal from Roberts that should have counted. If it was on the other foot we'd have seen at least 10 replays of it by now.

Book him ref! Went down about 2 seconds after the push.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He wouldn't have scored if he was onside. 

Gerrard was looking for the pen. 

Samba shouldn't be on the pitch. 

Arsene Wenger is a myopic, pretentious fool, but he's right about Blackburn. The only way they're hanging on is by fouling and pushing players off the ball.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

3-1 to us against Arsenal. :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

First Gerrard incident was a dive; Gerrard should have seen yellow. Second one Samba should have been sent off. I missed that Roberts offside incident and was lucky enough to see a replay.

As for the United v Arsenal match, it'll be 2/3-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh everyone saying we'll win, has me nervous, even though I think we should/will. :$


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Some of the commentators are just pretty low. When Robert Pires did the same thing against Portsmouth (about 4 years ago), he was slated for it for years, when Gerrard does it, it's definitely a penalty.

Of course, an Englishman could never be dishonest.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Eh everyone saying we'll win, has me nervous, even though I think we should/will. :$


I'm feeling the same.

I'm getting less and less confident as the match gets closer.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

You'll win and you'll win easily. It'll be like Asnl/ManU in the FA cup, you winning every 50/50 ball and basically ripping our full-backs apart.

It will not be cool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super became a man today, 20 years of age, time to celebrate with a goal me thinks. :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If there was one team I thought would go to Old Trafford and win it would be Arsenal. It will be such a different match than the cup match.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Super became a man today, 20 years of age, time to celebrate with a goal me thinks. :side:


Sounds like a plan to me.

If only Fletch was fit, then I'd be more confident.


----------



## the phenomenal1 (Mar 11, 2008)

1-0 liverpool

(insert comment here to stop this post being spam)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fletch was so good against them in the Cup, even my Dad was impressed, and he hates him, greatly.


Oh and Gerrard & Torres FC lead Blackburn 1-0, Gerrard with the goal.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Your typical end of season meaningless game is taking place...

Good goal though.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Arsenal 2 Man U 2

I gots cash on this mawfuckas.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

That should have been a red. It's criminal that Roberts would have been one on one and instead all that Vidic number 2 gets is a yellow and Blackburn have to settle for a freekick 40 yards from goal.

Edit - 2-0

Double Edit - Fuck, no Walcott.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Park starting is good stuff. I thought we would go with 5 in midfield as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

GK: VDS

RB: Brown
CB: Ferdinand
CB: Pique
LB: Evra

RM: Ronaldo
CM: Carrick
CM: Scholes
CM: Hargreaves
LM: Park

CF: Rooney

Subs: Kuz, O'Shea, Anderson, Giggs, Tevez

To say I'm annoyed that Anderson doesn't start is an understatement, after how he's done in the previous meetings, it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Another Gerrard dive.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

HERCULES FTW


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Can't believe Skrtel got away with fouling Roberts with only a booking when he actually was the last man.

Owell, Liverpool were the better team and won in the end.

Voronin scores, then injures himself. Nice.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Hoping for an Arsenal win today. Imagine the table after Chelsea beat Wigan if Arsenal do win...

Man United - 77
Chelsea - 77
Arsenal - 74

Just noticed Chelsea/Everton play Thursday. In that case Chelsea could be top by friday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal winning is unlikely, however, at the same time, if they were to win, I wouldn't be totally shocked.

I'm thinking 2-0 to us. NERVES!~


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good result, referee was very poor though, some of the pen decisions could be considered dives, but there was contact in all of them, significant contact. Gerrard just falls like a cock most of the time. 

Great to see Voro score, he's an intelligent player with a dodgy finish, it's a pity his great start deteriorated, and fantastic to see Torres get his 30th. Beautiful goal by Stevie too. 

Dissapointed to see Alex Song for Arsenal, but pleased to see Lehmann. Go on the Jens!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Easy match today, just a standard win. 

Gerrard was the best player on the pitch by a mile.

I'd mark if Arsenal beat Ronaldo FC.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was also impressed by Benayoun (thinks he's Zidane) and Lucas. 

Arsenal are dominating this game, but they need a goal, or all this possession is pointless. 

Eboue's having another shocker though. Walcott plz.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

FUCK OFF ADEBAYOR AND SCORE A FUCKING GOAL.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Get Scholes off ffs, embarrassing how shit he's been. 

We could easily lose this, simply horrible.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Decent first half, Arsenal should be a goal up at least, poor finishing by Ade. 

Bit surprised that United are playing for a draw.

Scholes and Eboue are having a great battle for Donkey of the match.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ugh. Scholes is having a shocker.

Rio has last Ade atleast half a dozen times, it's worrying we could easily be behind going in.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Good result today, it was hard work but well-earned. The referee had an absolute nightmare. I've not seen replays of the penalty incidents since getting back, they looked nailed-on at the time (but then I guess they would when watched at real-time about 150yds away), but listening to the radio on the way back has put some doubts in my mind. I'll have to catch the highlights later. Same for the Skrtel/Samba incidents. Even those aside, there were some shockingly easy calls going the wrong way that I would have no need to see again.

Alonso has to be MotM today. I felt that he dominated the whole centre of the park and was playing some superb passes on what was a soaking pitch. All of our goals were top quality as well. Gerrard showed some brilliant footwork to grind out the first goal, and considering he was moving backwards to reach the cross, Torres' header for our second was sublime. Breaking the 30-goal barrier in his first season is unbelievable, and it's not over yet. After that, Riise and Voronin (our super subs!) combined really well to kill the game off. We should have probably done better to clear our lines and keep the clean sheet, but it's of little consequence.

That _should_ be 4th place wrapped up now, especially when you look at Everton's fixtures, so we should have a bit of license to rest players for CL games, thankfully.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The scum will still win.

Xabi was better today, but he still doesn't look anywhere near his old self.

If I say Gerrard was easily MOM, he must have been good :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not all that sure, usually I'd say Fergie will sort them out, but to do that he'd have to take Scholes off at halftime, and we all know he wont do that. Park has done well, but we really could do with Tevez up there.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Really entertaining first half. I love Toure at right back in the big games as with Clichy bombing forward as he does they can revert to 3 at the back until he gets back into position. Ronaldo hasen't been in the game as he so often isn't in these top 4 games.

Still got a feeling Arsenal missing these chances could prove vital and United might nick it.

Hleb is teh shit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hleb;s dribbling is godlike.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

It's shocking to see how poor a finisher adebayor is at times. Only if Eduardo didn't get injured at lot of results could be different. 
Still think Man Utd will get the win.

Hleb makes me happpy whenever he's on the ball


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Ronny hasn't been in the game, but he usually always has a few moments that do huge things for us, I'm not sure what people expect from him when he's being marked so closely, he scores goals and gets assits, yet people still say he does nothing against the big four?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Hoping for more in the second half. Just goes to show a game doesn't have to be high scoring to be awesome.

Theo will be coming on aroudn the 70th minute mark IMO.

Edit - He did well against Liverpool at OT but in the other games he just seems to come in and out of the game, sure he has assists and what not but his overall game in these big games just doesn't seem to be what it is against the small 16.

Watch him score now.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Quality first half. I've been pleasantly surprised that Arsenal have come out and played this well. I suppose they're entire season might now be hinging on this game though, so maybe it was to be expected. Still, I think they'll be gutted not to be ahead. Adebayor's finishing is shocking at times, and it's a wonder how he's scored as many as he has this season.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

That was unexpected. 1-0
I hope we can build from this and win somehow.

Rio nearly scored an own goal lol.

EDIT: Penalty.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

FUCKIN GET IN ADEBAYOR.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

That boy.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

OYES PLZ. 1-0

God I hope Arsenal can hold on.

Or not:side:
1-1.

United will prob win 3-1 now.IMO.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Are Arsenal completely incapable of holding a lead? Also, what's with these stupid stuttering run-ups for the penalties?

This game needs more drama, to be honest.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

If we lose this game adebayor shoud reflect on his horrible misses.

Yellow cards are flying out everywhere someone is gonna get sent off.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*If?* 2-1, Hargreaves, YOU BEAUTY!

Absolutely fantastic free kick, Eat your heart out Ronaldo


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Good free kick from Hargreaves, but he seemed to have acres to put it into.

Arsenal have 15-20 minutes to salvage something from their season, so I'd hope they'll be throwing everything they have at United now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bunch of chokers :snarl: 

Arsenal just don't have the depth to hold on through the course of a game, or a season.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Arsenal just can't seem to understand the words "Keep The Lead" or "Penalties are bad"

Wenger doesn't understand "Gallas is crap & overrated, get rid of him plz"


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fuck, United's title you would think now.

Shame, Arsenal's football has been amongst the best I've seen at times.

City/Portsmouth as super sunday next week? Fuck Sky Sports.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not the best performance, Tevez and Anderson did great when they came on though. Our defending was beyond shit.

Still a long way to go, not our title yet imo.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Gallas's handball could have happened to anyone so i don't see the need to call him crap and overrated.
We just didn't finish our chances and that's what we lacked throughout this season. Defensive lapses aswell.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fucking great win, thankfully Scholes came off, Anderson and Tevez did so well.

Hargreaves should take more free kicks imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

HUGE win all things considering.

It was tough on Arsenal, but anyway I'll get over it. Anderson and Tevez changed it, moreso Anderson with his drive in midfield. 

Hleb was brilliant for 60 minutes. And Brown put in one of the worst individual performances I've seen all season. How we've done so well with that donkey on the team is just a testament to how good the rest are.

Evra is a beast.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

That game sums up Arsenal's season; can't keep a lead.

The game was nerve racking, but we got the result. Title is in sight.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Arsenal certainly had the better chances today, so United can consider themselves a little lucky. Chelsea aside, I think the only game that United have a chance of dropping any points in is Blackburn, so this result was massive.

Can't help but feel sorry for Arsenal right now.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I actually felt Brown done ok for most of the game, Van Der Sar looked a little dodgy in occasions

Gallas, Overrated.. please shut up, he done a silly handball, yes very silly but this does not mean he is overrated.. anyone else agree, Eboue should not play for Arsenal again but i hear all of this about Walcott, he has had one good run and suddenly he is the best damn thing, i don't think so, never looked like beating Evra down that right hand side

Ronaldo was quiet throughout the game and all this stopping before the penalty was just stupid, i also agree Hargreaves should be on more free kicks, but was it a free kick ? 

For all of Arsenals domination in a game again they have failed to win .. Hleb is awesome but needs to learn to shoot, Fabregas i also feel needs to improve his shooting and his speed when his team is down 2-1 and he is taking around 30 seconds or something to pass the blooming ball, Adebayor misses so many chances i think Arsenal need a new striker

I think Arsenal definetely need to bring in atleast three players who are able to step into the first team straight away


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal: Mentally fragile football.

This team is afraid of their own fucking shadow.

No poise. No composure. No maturity.

After we got that Adebayor, I knew that Man Utd would score. Manchester United knows to win. Arsenal doesn't. It's as simple as that. 

It's not a fucking coincidence that you have leads over Chelsea, Liverpool, and ManUtd, and manage to lose all three matches. That's just being a mentally fragile team. And it shows when you lose those matches.

Dear Adebayor, please learn how to finish. You should have had about 3 goals today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brown was utter utter utter utter shit.


Utter.


Bring Gary and Vidic back in for Blackburn on Saturday hopefully.



Arsenal's song about Adebayor needs to go, it's just not even slightly true. :lmao :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brown wasn't terrible, he wasn't great, but he did alright really.

Rio had an equally meh performance really, and VDS at times looked a little tedious in goal.

But damn, what a win considering.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

What is it? and by the way i don't like Brown alot, just don't think he was as bad as people are making out, Paul Scholes was utter, utter and i could go on Shit


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> I think Arsenal definetely need to bring in atleast three players who are able to step into the first team straight away


Well, if you count a healthy Rosicky and Van Persie, that's two. 

I want to know what's up with Adebayor. He's absolutely choking during the most critical stretch of the season. I'm not sure he's the answer at striker. Perhaps he belongs on the bench, and play the role of a super-sub. I'm not sure, because he's been so damn inconsistent. 

I'm pissed. At least I prefer ManUtd to Chelsea. Fucking Blues. Fuck off.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Brown was terrible and probably had his worst game of the season but I felt pique did alright in the centre of defence. Hargreaves free kick was fantastic, should take a few more from what he's shown when he's had the chance.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Van Persie and Rosicky, with these two included i still believe Arsenal need to strengthen with three good players who can step into the team straight away.

Eboue shouldn't be in a team who are hoping to challenge for the title, Walcott. i don't care what anyone says but he isn't ready, I also think they need a better goalkeeper.

So let's just say for next season with Van Persie and Rosicky, Rosicky gets brought in for Eboue and Van Persie for Adebayor, still need to be strengthened


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Brown and Evra looked very shaky to me. They seemed like they were out of position, or just flat-out beat a few times.

That said, Pique was outstanding. He was the wall on the backline. Very good game.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Brown and Evra looked very shaky to me. They seemed like they were out of position, or just flat-out beat a few times.
> 
> That said, Pique was outstanding. He was the wall on the backline. Very good game.


Glad to see someone else noticed how good Pique was in the centre of defence for us tonight, in my opinion he could be our solution to having a good right back once vidic comes back from injury.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah. I think I heard the phrase 'And Pique breaks up that pass' or 'Pique wins that ball for the defense' about 7 times during the match.

He seemed unbeatable.



> Van Persie and Rosicky, with these two included i still believe Arsenal need to strengthen with three good players who can step into the team straight away.
> 
> Eboue shouldn't be in a team who are hoping to challenge for the title, Walcott. i don't care what anyone says but he isn't ready, I also think they need a better goalkeeper.
> 
> So let's just say for next season with Van Persie and Rosicky, Rosicky gets brought in for Eboue and Van Persie for Adebayor, still need to be strengthened


Arsenal needs quality depth. And a new GK. That's about it.

This team is only 13 quality players deep, really. That's not good enough in the EPL. If Arsenal had quality depth, they wouldn't have burned out in March like they did this season.

I hope Arsene addresses this...but I believe I read an article stating he's not planning on spending any money this summer.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I thought he was fantastic tonight but I've been a fan of him for a fair while and have been wanting him to play alot more than he has been this year. He had a fantastic season for real zaragoza when he was on loan there last year so I thought when he came back he would've seen more action than he has so far.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I disagree about Pique actually, I don't think he had a good peformance at all; they were at least two occiasions where he gave the ball away to the Arsenal attackers when it was 0-0. 

Van De Sar was at the worst i had seen him for a while, a couple of good saves, but he didn't look very convicing.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Van der sar wasn't great but he did prevent 2 own goals going in, one from rio which was a shocking mistake and another one from brown. Out of our defence I felt pique was the best performer for us.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wenger apparently plans to buy just one player in the summer. Unless he's found a very, very good player, Arsenal will do pretty much the same next season, and burn out. 

For as good as they looked after selling Henry, he'd win a game if you give him a chance. Give Adebayor one, and you have to hope he's having a good day, if not, uhoh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

GIVE HIM THE BALL AND HE WILL SCORE



Pique wasn't that good really, infact it was one of his more average performances for us this season.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

It definitely wasn't Pique's best performance for us but for a big game he did really well and for me was the best of our defenders tonight.

Arsenal are being rumoured to be extremely interested in modric so maybe that's the signing that wenger is planning.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I've seen a fair bit of Modric and he just doesn't cut it for me.

Gotta say I finally saw what RM was on about with Anderson, didn't do too much but what he did do it was........................Super. :no:

As for Pique, I haven't seen much of him since he was playing for Zaragoza but he mostly played defensive midfielder for them(correct me if I'm wrong.)

Adebayour is a decent finisher normally but today just looked like he lacked that bit of confidence. 

God I hate Andy Gray and the other tosser along side him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Modric cuts it, we've been linked with him and he's expressed his delight at that fact. I hope we sign him,


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I could be wrong he could turn out to be amazing but the games I've seen him play in hes been decent but not amazing.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Seems the shit is flying around once more tonight in our boardroom. Maybe we're trying to set a new world record for the shortest ever time between a win and a crisis. Obviously our effort in the week fell short, but at a mere four hours, our newest attempt is looking like a winner.

Apparently, Benitez is calling for a board meeting tonight and demanding answers over whatever was going on with Klinsmann. I heard there might also be a chance of him walking, but I couldn't believe that. There's some kind of demonstration outside Anfield in half an hour as a reaction to this latest farce, doubt I could make it down now, though.

Guess we'll have to see what transpires, if anything, over the next few hours. How fun it is to be a Liverpool fan...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Modric is quality, but I don't see why Liverpool would sign him. He doesn't fit into the way they seem to want to play.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

T-C said:


> Modric is quality


I'll hold my hands up and say I was wrong, if I'm wrong. My opinion comes from the few CL games I've seen him play in. I don't watch the Croatian league. Which channel is it on, I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I fucking hate those owners, one of two things I agree with the RTK twats about is them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's shocking that the Glazers have already been outshined by your lot as being the biggest American shits, I didn't see it coming. :side:



totti10 said:


> I've seen a fair bit of Modric and he just doesn't cut it for me.
> 
> *Gotta say I finally saw what RM was on about with Anderson, didn't do too much but what he did do it was........................Super.* :no:
> 
> ...


':smug:'


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't see what is so bad about the Glazers compared to ours.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They're fucking legends in comparison. tbf when they came in I was fearing the worst, as were all Utd fans, but they've been fantastic really.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The worst thing about Hicks/Gillet is that they tell the whole world whats going on, the old regime kept things quiet and within the club, now everyone knows and all the dirt laundry is being aired in public, its not the Liverpool way and it will only lead to trouble tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The irony of it all is quite brilliant.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^ Explain.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He may possibly mean all the shit talking Liverpool fans did when our yanks came in, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Was I a member here when they came in?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

No, but you're not every other Liverpool fan.

SWFC to be taken over plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You can have Tom Hicks. 

The whole time with them in charge has been arduous, can't think of a single decent thing they've done.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

No it was a genuine question, not a sarcastic remark.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I recall Jamie calling them Man USA alot, and I think you were around then...

Could be incorrect.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

How immature I was :side: and get on msn benson


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man USA :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea I was referring to all the remarks about Man USA etc.

Funny how things have turned out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Man USA is pretty funny....

but I'll gladly be called American Arsenal or something, for an EPL and a CL title. :side:

Then again, I am a American-Greek...so it makes no difference to me. Damn Brits.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tbf to the Liverpool yanks, you wouldn't have Torres and Masch without them, I would think. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, Mascherano and Torres, were the fuck would we be without them :shocked:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

CHAMPIONS, again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

OVERCONFIDENCE.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone think Carlos Tevez has the potential to look like The Great Khali:lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> OVERCONFIDENCE.


:lmao

What a sad tool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh if we win our next two, I'll start celebrating, I've said all season we'd win the league, but it's still too early for me to say it's over. :$


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Blackburn, West Ham and Wigan will all be 3 pointers. Meaning we can lose to chelsea, even though we wont.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lose to Blackburn, Bentley hat trick. 

Lose to West Ham, bogey team. 

Beat Wigan. 

Lose to Chelsea. 

I'd mark.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Blackburn away is usually sticky, if we come through that then yeah I'll admit victory, maybe. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Chelsea will be even on points with us when next we play - because they've got Everton at mid-week. Blackburn is then our game in hand.
> 
> Assuming that Chelsea win out aside from our game, here are the scenarios:
> 
> ...


Great win today, Ronaldo coped fantastically with the pressure of that penalty I thought, having to retake it and to place it in the same corner took some guts.

Hargreaves was great again, deserved his goal and should continue as a starter in the same role.

We're getting closer but I'm not convinced its ours yet. It's our title to lose, but I'm still wary of Chelsea. I'm hoping that Wigan can get something tomorrow and Everton can get something on Thursday.

Why are they playing on a Thursday anyway?


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

The player highlighted is eboue. This was during the penalty incident during the Arsenal/Man Utd game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ He was doing his best for our cause tbh.

:side:


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

lol good work by eboue drawing attention to the handball for us.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Great win today, Ronaldo coped fantastically with the pressure of that penalty I thought, having to retake it and to place it in the same corner took some guts.
> 
> Hargreaves was great again, deserved his goal and should continue as a starter in the same role.
> 
> ...


The game was rescheduled as Sky wanted to show it :no:

Can't see United dropping any more points, except at Stamford Bridge. Ewood Park is a tricky place to go to, but I just expect United to breeze through it tbh.

I expect a routine win against Wigan tonight, anything less would be a joke, no disrespect to Wigan. The tough game will be on Thursday though. Everton probably still believe they can achieve fourth and they may think if they lose, then it is all over, so they will be very motivated. So we'll have to be on top of our game to pick up the win and at least prolong our title chase.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That pictures pretty much sums up Eboue.

Also, as sure I am of Man Utd winning the EPL, it's not yet a forgone concussion. Enigma has phrased it correctly, it's theirs to lose.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

$ubliminal™ said:


> The player highlighted is eboue. This was during the penalty incident during the Arsenal/Man Utd game.


Think he's claiming Ronaldo is offside, if the ball went through to him. 

Or just raising his hands saying it wasn't a penalty.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Good performance from us. I was sitting there at times wishing Thierry was Ade as his finishing was a bit shocking. Penalty was dubious tbh and gilberto who is suppost to be one of the most experienced was flying in at every chance :no: 

All wenger needs to do in the summer is buy some decent backup our first team is brilliant but when someone is injured we do not have the depth to replace them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dubious penalty?

Gallas' hand hit the ball. Penalty. Who cares how soft it looks, it's a penalty.

I thought Gilberto did ok for you, sure he's not as sharp as he was, but that's coz Wenger has sat him on the bench since September far too regulary.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Dubious penalty?
> 
> Gallas' hand hit the ball. Penalty. Who cares how soft it looks, it's a penalty.
> 
> I thought Gilberto did ok for you, sure he's not as sharp as he was, but that's coz Wenger has sat him on the bench since September far too regulary.


I saw Gallas trying to move his hand away from the ball so i thought it was dubious. 

Gilberto was ok but he was careless he gave away a stupid freekick which led to the goal. He's sat on the bench because hes not better than Cesc or Flamini quite frankly.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Regardless of what Gallas was doing, his hand still struck the ball and no matter how harsh it seems, it's a penalty.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think he knew the ball was running through, and just closed his arm in on the ball, it looked harsh at first, and his hands were down. But replays show his intentions were to handle it. Definite pen.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Robbo column off BBC. I laughed tbh.

*Arsene Around*



> The bloke who not very long ago turned up at the Blue Bell with a copy of the Geordie testament ‘The Bible According to St James's' has furnished me an exclusive preview of the Wenger Diaries – a look into the mind and thoughts of Premiership football's most complex mind.
> 
> It’s so bang up to date, some of this stuff hadn’t happened yet!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ESPN's Jen Chang said:


> Man United's 2-1 win over Arsenal Sunday effectively ended the Gunners' surprising season and ensured that Arsene Wenger's squad will be trophyless once again. *It's a shame because for sheer aesthetic appeal, Wenger's team takes a back seat to no one.* Having said that, this summer will be a critical one for Arsenal and it'll depend on whether Wenger insists on sticking to his idealistic notions and continue to ply his faith entirely in his youth corps, or be more pragmatic and spend some of the huge mountains of cash reserves that Arsenal have amassed.
> 
> Obviously, Wenger deserves plaudits for building such a dynamic squad on cheap young talent when Arsenal suffered a credit crunch while building its new stadium, but the time for that fiscal belt-tightening has come and gone. Wenger actually turned down the chance to spend big last summer -- the board offered him $140 million in transfer fees and he declined.
> 
> What this campaign has shown, however, is that *Arsenal needs two world-class signings this summer. One at striker (Klaas-Jan Huntelaar would be my suggestion) and one at center back (Vincent Kompany would fit the bill)*. If Wenger is going to rely on Emmanuel Adebayor to spearhead his attack once more, I think he's going to be in for a letdown. In fact, I'll even argue that if Arsenal receives a huge offer for Adebayor this summer, they should sell him. In my opinion, Adebayor, while capable of spectacular moments, is actually an erratic finisher who just happened to hit a huge purple patch this year (not to mention Arsenal's build-up play presents him with four to five gilt-edged chances every game). Nothing in his past indicated he could be a prolific scorer of this magnitude (12 goals in 42 games with Arsenal before this season, 18 goals in 78 games with Monaco). And, keep in mind that before this season, the most league goals he'd even scored in a single season was nine (in 2004-05 with Monaco).


Arsenal football = the sexiest. lol..

Those Adebayor numbers are kinda frightening. Sure, this season has been great....but it seems like this season is a fluke more than the expected. 18 goals in 78 games? Not exactly exciting. 

Huntelaar and Kompany would be awesome signings...but I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

chelsea have just went 1-0 up.Essien


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I feel dirty but well done Chelsea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal won't have the money for Huntelaar or Kompany, those are 2 of the players about with really inflated price tags, purely because of their massive influences at their current clubs. 

Gallas and Toure is a great partnership, no idea why people want to split it up.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Get in tbh.

Joe Cole's made a massive difference since coming on.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

OH FUCK OFF HESKEY. 

The title is United's. 

Why didn't Chelsea kill this off FFS.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Shit..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I blame that absolute numpty Kalou, he had a sitter of a chance before Essien scored. 

And Anelka, stupid muppet had a ton of chances yet again. He'll probably score a hat trick against us now I've said this, Kalou too, but for 15m, he needs to be finishing a bit more against the likes of Wigan.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

God bless you Heskey! 

My family went nuts.

If Everton can get a draw too, then the title's ours.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Me and my Dad were marking like little girls, fucking get in.


Still not ours yet though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah it is, and you know so :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not celebrating yet, but that was a HUGE result.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nah you can celebrate imo, just dont do it here :side:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton will be difficult opponents for Chelsea, especially since it's at Goodison Park. I can see that game being a draw too, like Chelsea/Wigan was.

Hopefully we don't slip up at Blackburn at the weekend, before we play Chelsea at Stamford Bridge the following weekend. And ending their undefeated home record ontop of winning the title at theirs would be just awesome.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We'll probably go into the Chelsea game needing a draw to win the title. 

I'd rather we win it by then though, so we can rest players for the Barcelona game. It could all go so sweet.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Great result, Heskey you legend! Title is so much closer, could still fuck up but I'm so confident now. 

Deco, good to see you back here, you'd better stay you jobber :side:


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I am so glad when that goal went in , If Manchester United manager to throw it away now, it is a joke. I can see Chelsea slipping up away to Everton and with that performance i wouldn't bet against Manchester United atleast getting a draw at Stamford Bridge.

In the other hand, Man Utd shouldn't slip up much, maybe against Blackburn on Saturday i believe but i doubt it, can even see Man Utd winning by around 3-0 although one game i think they may unless Wigan are already safe, is the last game of the season


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

CHAMPIONS.

Hoping for another guard of honour at the Bridge now.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Shocking giving a goal away that late in the game tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame Everton are looking so wank right now, hopefully they can get a draw, but Chelsea always seem to steal a win there.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah Everton aren't looking to good at the minute, they always seem up for the game and the crowd is behind them at the start but then the crowd just seems to fall away, Chelsea will take the lead and sit back and pray Everton don't score


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone see Tommy Spurr's strike tonight.

Goal of Wednesday's season, easily.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If we can get the title wrapped up ASAP, we can concentrate fully on the CL which would be nice.



KME said:


> OH FUCK OFF HESKEY.
> 
> The title is United's.
> 
> Why didn't Chelsea kill this off FFS.


lol



I luv Mickie James said:


> Shit..


lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well we can't have it all sealed before we play at the Bridge, we'll still have a job to do, I believe.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

GET IN YOU SCOUSE SHITE! HESKEY FOR ENGLAND


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Booked plane tickets yesterday. Flying up to Glasgow and then driving down to Carlise for the last game of our season (AFC Bournemouth VS Carlise). Should be a good day out. 2AM wake up call with a 6AM depart time. YIKES! :$


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Why are you flying up to Glasgow?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Why are you flying up to Glasgow?


Are you blind? I'm going to the Carlise game and the Plane I am going on is full of friends, relatives and other AFCB fans. We will then make our way down to Carlise. That is the easiest way to get there.

FUCK DRIVING!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry... i thought you were from England :O


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I am from England.

You're point?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah, shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Thursday, 17 April 2008
Everton v Chelsea, 20:00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saturday, 19 April 2008
Arsenal v Reading, 12:45
Blackburn v Man Utd, 17:15
Fulham v Liverpool, 15:00
Middlesbrough v Bolton, 15:00
West Ham v Derby, 15:00
Wigan v Tottenham, 15:00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday, 20 April 2008
Aston Villa v Birmingham, 12:00
Man City v Portsmouth, 16:00
Newcastle v Sunderland, 13:30

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saturday, 26 April 2008
Birmingham v Liverpool, 15:00
Chelsea v Man Utd, 12:45
Man City v Fulham, 15:00
Sunderland v Middlesbrough, 15:00
Tottenham v Bolton, 15:00
West Ham v Newcastle, 15:00
Wigan v Reading, 15:00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday, 27 April 2008
Everton v Aston Villa, 16:00
Portsmouth v Blackburn, 13:30

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monday, 28 April 2008
Derby v Arsenal, 20:00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saturday, 03 May 2008
Aston Villa v Wigan, 15:00
Blackburn v Derby, 15:00
Bolton v Sunderland, 15:00
Fulham v Birmingham, 15:00
Man Utd v West Ham, 15:00
Middlesbrough v Portsmouth, 15:00
Reading v Tottenham, 15:00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday, 04 May 2008
Arsenal v Everton, 13:30
Liverpool v Man City, 16:00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monday, 05 May 2008
Newcastle v Chelsea, 16:00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday, 11 May 2008
Birmingham v Blackburn, 15:00
Chelsea v Bolton, 15:00
Derby v Reading, 15:00
Everton v Newcastle, 15:00
Middlesbrough v Man City, 15:00
Portsmouth v Fulham, 15:00
Sunderland v Arsenal, 15:00
Tottenham v Liverpool, 15:00
West Ham v Aston Villa, 15:00
Wigan v Man Utd, 15:00


Chelsea will need to win every match basically, and Everton for sure. Blackburn would need to hold Man Utd to a draw, thus leaving Man Utd dropping 2 points. With that week intact, Chelsea will be 3 points behind Man Utd before their matchup. If Chelsea beats Man Utd, they'd be equal, but Man Utd would be 1st with their huge goal difference. 

Newcastle vs Chelsea: This could be a game where Chelsea slipup, and Man Utd vs West Ham may be a game, where Man Utd slip up. 

It could all rely on the last fixture of the season which has:

Chelsea vs Bolton 
Wigan vs Man Utd

This could be one of the most memorable (for some) and depressing (for some) season for a while.

Right down to the wire, I see 1-3 points difference between the top 2, and I'd also mark out if we finished 3rd and Arsenal finished 4th.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If Chelsea dont beat Everton, and then we beat Blackburn, title plz.

I can see us getting a draw against Chelsea, and West Ham at Old Trafford, we SHOULD beat them. Which would mean by the time we play Wigan, who gives a shit and play a half decent team.

But, that might not happen.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

West Ham could do the DOUBLE over you again. :$

If Chelsea loses to Everton, it's your title.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbh we really didn't bother when they beat us in the last game last season. We already had the league and you could see it, we weren't really hungry for that win.

Even if Chelsea draw with Everton which is likely, and then we beat Blackburn, it's our title, because then we'd need to not win in our last 3 and Chelsea would need to win all of their games to beat us, which is unlikely tbh.

Still, it's all up in the air atm.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We not going to finish fourth with those fixtures.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

And you once said you were going to win the title, and then said runner up, so anything could happen. A couple of great DRAWS in games could do us well.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Source: http://www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=659902



> According to Rio Ferdinand's agent, Pini Zahavi, the 29-year-old defender has penned a new five-year contract with Manchester United.
> 
> Rumours that the England international was to quit Old Trafford in favour of FC Barcelona abound, but it seems now that he'll remain with the Premier League champions for the long term.
> 
> ...


If this is true, and he has signed a new contract then that's good news. £130,000 a week is a good ammount to earn.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I wouldn't mind in that one year, nevermind a week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

19 years today. I never knew anyone but still, a very sad day for football. You go the match to watch your team and never come home. 

R.I.P

John Alfred Anderson (62)
Colin Mark Ashcroft (19)
James Gary Aspinall (18)
Kester Roger Marcus Ball (16)
Gerard Bernard Patrick Baron (67)
Simon Bell (17)
Barry Sidney Bennett (26)
David John Benson (22)
David William Birtle (22)
Tony Bland (22)
Paul David Brady (21)
Andrew Mark Brookes (26)
Carl Brown (18)
David Steven Brown (25)
Henry Thomas Burke (47)
Peter Andrew Burkett (24)
Paul William Carlile (19)
Raymond Thomas Chapman (50)
Gary Christopher Church (19)
Joseph Clark (29)
Paul Clark (18)
Gary Collins (22)
Stephen Paul Copoc (20)
Tracey Elizabeth Cox (23)
James Philip Delaney (19)
Christopher Barry Devonside (18)
Christopher Edwards (29)
Vincent Michael Fitzsimmons (34)
Thomas Steven Fox (21)
Jon-Paul Gilhooley (10)
Barry Glover (27)
Ian Thomas Glover (20)
Derrick George Godwin (24)
Roy Harry Hamilton (34)
Philip Hammond (14)
Eric Hankin (33)
Gary Harrison (27)
Stephen Francis Harrison (31)
Peter Andrew Harrison (15)
David Hawley (39)
James Robert Hennessy (29)
Paul Anthony Hewitson (26)
Carl Darren Hewitt (17)
Nicholas Michael Hewitt (16)
Sarah Louise Hicks (19)
Victoria Jane Hicks (15)
Gordon Rodney Horn (20)
Arthur Horrocks (41)
Thomas Howard (39)
Thomas Anthony Howard (14)
Eric George Hughes (42)
Alan Johnston (29)
Christine Anne Jones (27)
Gary Philip Jones (18)
Richard Jones (25)
Nicholas Peter Joynes (27)
Anthony Peter Kelly (29)
Michael David Kelly (38)
Carl David Lewis (18)
David William Mather (19)
Brian Christopher Mathews (38)
Francis Joseph McAllister (27)
John McBrien (18)
Marion Hazel McCabe (21)
Joseph Daniel McCarthy (21)
Peter McDonnell (21)
Alan McGlone (28)
Keith McGrath (17)
Paul Brian Murray (14)
Lee Nicol (14)
Stephen Francis O'Neill (17)
Jonathon Owens (18)
William Roy Pemberton (23)
Carl William Rimmer (21)
David George Rimmer (38)
Graham John Roberts (24)
Steven Joseph Robinson (17)
Henry Charles Rogers (17)
Colin Andrew Hugh William Sefton (23)
Inger Shah (38)
Paula Ann Smith (26)
Adam Edward Spearritt (14)
Philip John Steele (15)
David Leonard Thomas (23)
Patrik John Thompson (35)
Peter Reuben Thompson (30)
Stuart Paul William Thompson (17)
Peter Francis Tootle (21)
Christopher James Traynor (26)
Martin Kevin Traynor (16)
Kevin Tyrrell (15)
Colin Wafer (19)
Ian David Whelan (19)
Martin Kenneth Wild (29)
Kevin Daniel Williams (15)
Graham John Wright (17)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

R.I.P, and we'll never forget. I wouldn't of known anybody, but it's possible my Dad might've.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

What does everyone think of the player of the season nominations? 

I agree with Ronaldo and Torres, but how is Gerrard up there? He's done nothing special this season. 

How Anderson is not in the young player nomination is beyond me. :no:


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Some so young, RIP

After a poor selection of Feature matches for L&A over the past weeks, I wouldn't be surpised Derby/WHam is chosen. But then again, none of the four really stand out.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How Vida, Rio and Evra aren't up for player of the year is ridiculous, particularly Rio.

Also complete bollocks that Super Anderson isn't up for young player.

Ronlado is winning them both though, so that's all good.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gerrard is only there due to the 21 goals I guess, not sure what else really, just his 'clinical' partnership with Torres.

The match selection will be shit again, Adam.

Edit- Adam, the early kickoff is Arsenal vs Reading at 9:40pm.

The 'feature match' at midnight is Boro vs Bolton with other matches showing include Liverpool vs Fulham, West Ham vs Derby and Wigan vs Tottenham. I'll obviously watch Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson should be in their for Young player, but I guess he'll just have to be content with winning it next year.

Obviously Ronny's retaining his two titles.


Rio is the most laughable one not to make the list, it's just bizarre he's not on there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone got a link to the shortlist of players for it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

_PLAYERS' PLAYER OF THE YEAR NOMINATIONS 2008_

Emmanuel Adebayor	
Cesc Fabregas
Steven Gerrard	
David James
Cristiano Ronaldo
Fernando Torres

_YOUNG PLAYER OF THE YEAR NOMINATIONS 2008_

Gabriel Agbonlahor
Cesc Fabregas
Micah Richards
Cristiano Ronaldo 
Fernando Torres	
Ashley Young


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Ta.

Well it's a nap that Ronaldo is winning both with Torres coming second in both. James should come third in the players player and Fabregas in the young players.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't see Chelsea having a feasible chance of winning the league now. We should have shut down Koumas earlier before the cross and we really should have killed the game off like United would have done. The only way I see us winning is if you lose at Blackburn which I don't see you doing. Title conceded 

EDIT: Lol at Adebayor being in that list, same with Fabregas, I didn't realise they were playing the second half of the season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Novus Audax's Player of the Year nominations 2008*

Cristiano Ronaldo
Fernando Torres
Rio Ferdinand
Cesc Fabregas
David James
Joe Cole
*
Novus Audax's Young Player of the Year nominations 2008*

Cesc Fabregas
Ashley Young
Gael Clichy
Anderson
Micah Richards
David Wheater

Much better shortlists, imo. They're in order too. By the way, I put the proper age cap on the Young Player of the Year award, 21 at the start of the season. T'was a hard choice out of Gerrard and Joe Cole, I think I chose Cole more or less because it would be odd not to have a Chelsea player on the list. Those who say Gerrard shouldn't be on the list are kidding themselves. He's been his exceptional self this season, what more can you really ask of him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Random but.....










:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Bradley said:


> EDIT: Lol at Adebayor being in that list, same with Fabregas, I didn't realise they were playing the second half of the season.


:lmao

Novus where is adebayor on your list?

Player of the Year nominations 2008

Cristiano Ronaldo
Fernando Torres
Emmanuel Adebayor
Rio Ferdinand
Cesc Fabregas
Steven Gerrard
David James
Mathieu Flamini
Nemanja Vidić

Young Player of the Year nominations 2008

Cristiano Ronaldo
Cesc Fabregas
Ashley Young
Gael Clichy
Anderson
David Wheater

They would be mine.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Brilliant stuff.

I recently saw the same picture and was planning to use it as my sig here, but it's over the limit :sad:



> Novus where is adebayor on your list?


I can't fit him on it. He has had a brilliant season and surpassed all expectations, but he does miss a lot of chances and has too many bad days.

Also, there have been too many good youngsters. I could have very easily not put Anderson on the list in preference of Huddlestone or Kalou.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Also, there have been too many good youngsters. I could have very easily not put Anderson on the list in preference of Huddlestone.


No, just no. Seriously?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Huddlestone is great. I don't know why he isn't a fixture in the Tottenham side. He's almost like an English Pirlo, imo. He and Jenas in the middle of the park is the sex, fuck the dirty bastard Zokora.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He was however deemed too fat to play most of the season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He could be good in time, but the English Pirlo remark made me cringe. 

And Kalou? :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Rest in Peace the 96 who tragically lost their lives, and all those whom were effected by the tragedy.


Been a hard day today, first day for me knowing the full implications of the tragedy for me personally, but that;s life :sad:

We want, and always will want justice for the 96 who died that fateful day in May, and all of those who have been affected by it in the uncoming years.

JFT96


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

My nominations for Player of the Year:

Main award:
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo

Young Player of the Year
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cristiano Ronaldo


:smug:

Great news that Rio has signed a new contract too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd pick Christiano Ronaldo as a dead cert to win out of Enigma's nominations.

I would even put money on it. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> And Kalou? :side:


Yes, the player keeping Anelka and Malouda (considered the best left winger in the world in 2006) out of Chelsea's first team. He's continued to improve this season, and has been consistent like most of the Chelsea squad have this season without really standing out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh he's alright, pretty sure I could keep Malouda out of the Chelsea team right now though, the guy's useless once he puts on a Chelsea shirt.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ O rly?

Proof plz.

Awesome news on Rio signing a new deal tbh, he's been immense this season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I feel kinda burned out that there's not much soccer this week, was getting used to watching games mid-week.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It was the best thing about the Xmas hols. From mid Dec to mid Jan, it was games galore tbh.

I missed out on 3 weeks worth at the start of March when I was away, they didn't get ESPN on the ship and the internet was ridiculously expensive, so all I did was go onto BBC for a few minutes to see the scores and the reports. 

I missed us thump Fulham, get fucked over in the FA Cup and the second leg against Lyon in the UCL. Plus that stellar victory over Derby...


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I just read a story that David Villa would prefer to go to Arsenal rather then Chelsea, if he moves in the summer.

Shame for us, I know how much Role Model rates him. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That article was hilarious, the media somehow managed to turn his quote, which was about liking the way Arsenal play and Liverpool because of his Spanish friends, into that he'd love to play for Arsenal because their brilliant football would be best for him. 

He didn't mention Chelsea or United, but he hardly accentuated the positives of Arsenal so much that he suggested he'd move there over any other club. He'll go to the club who pays him the most. 

The media here's a perpetual comedy act.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't want Spanish people at Utd, apart from the odd one like little Pique. :side:

But seriously, I wouldn't want him.

I see him going to Liverpool if anywhere in England, what with their man crush on anything Spanish and the fact Wenger won't spend big money.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Eh, we have 4 Spanish starters and a Spanish manager. I've seen worse, the stratospheric number of French players at Arsenal, and us too, once upon a time comes to mind (true statement, despite the fact it's now given Arsenal a stereotype of a "French team")


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I think Torres is the only player signed from Spain that has been value for money.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It always happens. Managers from a certain country like players from the same one, especially when only just starting the job, or a year or two into it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've got our Portugal connection tbf, Ronny and Nani, the ties with Sporting, and we bought Super from Porto. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> I think Torres is the only player signed from Spain that has been value for money.


I'd say Alonso was well worth the fee we coughed up to Sociedad for him, aside from the odd dip in form, he's been quite an amazing player for us, consistent most of the time, and a pass better than anyone in the world when he gets it right. 

Arbeloa for 2m is a baragain, he's versatile, quick and comfortable on the ball, in terms of value for money, he's been a great signing. 

And Reina's won 2 golden gloves in his first 2 seasons, and well as almost single handedly winning us 2 huge penalty shoot outs. 

Players like Asier Del Horno, Josemi, Fernando Morients and Antonio Nunez go along way to proving that Spainish players just don't settle well in England though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I'd say Alonso was well worth the fee we coughed up to Sociedad for him, aside from the odd dip in form, he's been quite an amazing player for us, consistent most of the time, and a pass better than anyone in the world when he gets it right.
> 
> Arbeloa for 2m is a baragain, he's versatile, quick and comfortable on the ball, in terms of value for money, he's been a great signing.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with this, I do think Reina is overrated but you can't argue with what he says. And I don't think Alonso has been as good as he can be recently. 

Also don't forget the epic fail that was Reyes in England. :E


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Reina is terribly overrated, it's quite painful at times, but that's not groundbreaking news.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He might be, but I'd like an explanation as to why. I've heard people say it and cite his weaknesses on crosses, but his records speak for themselves and some of the best keepers about have a specific weakness (Schmeichel was renowned for the bizarre "star jump" on corners, that gifted teams goals)

I know alot of people credit the players in front of him. But then if we said the clean sheets were down the the defense, it would go against most people's idea that our defense isn't that special and neither is the player at the heart of it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He isn't commanding enough, crap on crosses and can look shaky in big games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly, plus he makes plently of mistakes, all keepers do obviously, but the fact he fucks up, tends to be ignored more often I find.

I just don't find him all that convincing, he's still good, but I don't believe he's up there as being one of the best in the world.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

But can save a penalty.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea great pen stopper.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I find him very commanding, he always shouts and players generally trust him. Only Carragher will just punt the ball clear, call or not. Sometimes he makes the wrong decision, but the important thing is he makes them. 

He's becoming poor on crosses because I don't think he really trusts the defenders abillity to deal with them, it's been our weakness throughout the season, he comes for the ones he shouldn't at times. He is however very quick off his line and his anticipation of through-balls is excellent. 

In big games I've found him to be fine, he struggled against United and had a shocker against Everton last season, but during both games he also made alot of quality stops. His saves in shootouts have won us a cup, and put us in the final of an even bigger one, and I'd say they are the 2 of the 3 biggest in his career, and he was very solid, if somewhat untested, in the CL Final. 

There's not many keepers about who stand out preeminently to all the others right now, I'd say Reina's up there with the best. He's still young too which is key, some keepers prospering comes with age.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

JAN VENNEGOOR OF HESSELINK!!1!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He is a player with quality, for sure, no? 

Could you enlighten me on his relevance in this thread though please, friend.

I'm guessing he just fucked up Rangers? :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He's pretty shite, but he made me mark there. Great moment. Even though I couldn't give a shit about Scottish football, I hate Rangers and that was a great moment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They have a league in Scotland? Since when?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's not so much a league as it is two teams meeting four times a season to see who gets a trophy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I mark for the Scottish League and its incredible unpredictabillity. 

:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Grenta, ftw.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Gretna are dying a slow death.

:E


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Queen of the South > Gretna.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Scottish League is a joke. I hate seeing Aussie's going over to play there. Many of them actually come back as worse players, notably Karl Dodd.

I do mark for Caley though. The only Scottish team which plays remotely entertaining football.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ What about Danny Invincible?

Best name ever tbpfh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Invin-chiblay according to Tony Palumbo :lmao

He actually rejected Melbourne Victory prior to the inaugural A-League season. I would have majorly marked for him here.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

EPL > Bundsaliga > La Liga > rest.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Pretty much.

Danny Invincible playing for Sydney FC plz. I'd mark.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bundesliga > La Liga? 

:lmao 

Bundesliga's been really shite again this year, Bayern just bought the thing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bundesliga > La Liga might be the most laughable thing I've read in a while, and Renegade didn't say it?!

But he did agree with it. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Saying it's better in terms of quality is laughable, but in terms of entertainment it's plausible based on personal preferences. Probably the most similar to the EPL in terms of style out of all the other good leagues in Europe.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Well I meant from an entertainment stand point it's had some good games this year.

Not on an overall level, La Liga is a much more technical league and such, I was agreeing coz I thought KK was talking from an entertainment standpoint. tbh.

:agree:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Drogba and Lampard are expected to miss the Everton game.

Everton win plz. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A draw will do me, but I'm not holding my breath, what with the fact Chelsea always seem to some how win there.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Well that's made it look better, but Everton will job and prolly scrape a draw.

I just dont want that shit Chelsea anywhere near us after the reletively cruddy season they've had in all fairness, and the fact they play some of the ugliest, boring football I've ever witnessed.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ That's a bit of an exaggeration, but they are quite boring to watch. At least they've cut down on the long ball a bit this season though, but probably only because Drogba hasn't played a lot.

But yeah, their result orientated football annoys me, but it is very effective.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=662313



> Big spending Manchester United may be odds-on for the title now, but that won't stop manager Sir Alex Ferguson splashing the cash once more this summer. The Scot has already highlighted four potential signings and is willing to spend £40m.
> 
> Having had success with Nani and, notably, Cristiano Ronaldo it appears Fergie is planning to stick to what works best by raiding Portuguese side Sporting yet again.
> A report in this morning's Sun claims that Lions stars Miguel Veloso and Joao Moutinho top United's wishlist, with assistant manager Carlos Queiroz once again set to be heavily involved in swaying the pair towards a move to Old Trafford.
> ...


Wouldn't mind Moutinho or Veloso joining us in the summer as i've heard some great things about them. But i'm not too sure we really need the 2 wigan players we're linked with in the article.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Valencia could amount to something. I always get the feeling that he's a lot more talented than he's showing at Wigan. Even if he doesn't even become a first teamer at United he could well be a good squad player. He's a natural lefty too which is always a bonus.

Ruben Zadkovich is going to Derby County next season. He's one of my favourites here in Australia despite playing for a rival team in Sydney. He's a wild nutter, very strong in the tackle and I can already see Robbie Savage taking him under his wing. He's an athletic lad who's hard working on the pitch, and although his technique lacks at times his will makes up for it and I hope he can make the EPL one day.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Zadkovich is a decent player, but he's got a LONG way to go with some of his skills and play before he's EPL quality tbh.

And what I said about Chelsea wasn't harsh, the only times they've been involved in entertaining games was against attack minded teams, when they were without Terry and Carvalho and Cech in the backline (vs Villa, Spurs etc). They play ugly football, and it's hard to watch.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There is no way we are signing 4 midfielders in the summer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Agreed, plus it's more Liverpool's style to buy players from teams like Wigan. :side:

Veloso or Moutinho are far more likely.

We'll be after another striker and another winger, if anything.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ And another wing back, incase Wes pisses off? We don't need Moutinho tbh, we have ENOUGH CM's as it is.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Agreed, plus it's more Liverpool's style to buy players from teams like Wigan. :side:
> 
> Veloso or Moutinho are far more likely.
> 
> We'll be after another striker and another winger, if anything.



Yes, everyone is aware of our tremendous relations with the likes of Wigna. In fact, practicially our whole first 11 has come from jobber Premiership teams. 

Reina - Villareal 
Carra - Academy
Hyypia - Willem 
Skrtel - Zenit 
Aurelio - Valencia 
Alonso - Sociedad 
Mascherano - Kia
Kuyt - Feyenoord
Gerrard - Academy 
Babel - Ajax 
Torres - Atleti 

:side: 

Pennant, Yossi and Crouch came from jobber clubs, Fulham were quite good when we got Finnan.

Our style is importing in foreigners, like everybody else. The proliferation of foreign players in the league now is quite staggering. 

Valencia, with the right team around him, would be amazing, he's quick with a dangerous cross and alot of potential waiting to be unlocked.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I totally forgot Finnan came from Fulham. :lmao :$


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea wants to bring in Messi and Kaka, seriously dream on.

I would mind Moutinho, he's a great talent. Not those two jobbers from Wigan though.

Will Manucho be playing for us next season?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Finnan's prior clubs to Fulham make for even funnier reading. Who would have thought a twice member of the PFA Team of the Year would have come from Welling United?

Also, Kaka to Chelsea is hardl a ludacris rumour. Milan are doubtful to qualify for the CL, so there's a good chance he could leave in the summer, and the only teams I could see going in for him would be Madrid, Barca and Chelsea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kaka going to Chelsea wouldn't be audacious at all, but he (Ex64) did write "Messi AND Kaka", that would cost a massive, massive amount and doesn't seem particularly likely to happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Messi won't be leaving Barca, and I doubt Kaka would go to Chelsea, but with their money, nothing's impossible.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Source : http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11827_3434400,00.html

True acctually, forgot about Milans position, with Ronaldinho probably on his way there wouldn't be suprised if there was a swap deal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And I'm pretty certain Manucho will be playing for us next season.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rooney, Tevez, Manucho and bring in Campbell to the first team. Are frontline will be fine for next season.

Just need a RB and another quick, skillfull winger wouldn't go a miss.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rooney, Tevez, Saha, Manucho, Campbell.

Just because Louis has had a forgettable season doesn't mean you just exclude him.

Plus, Fergie prolly won't let him go anyways, he seems to mark for teh Saha.

Despite all his injuries, he's always proven to be good for 5-15 goals a season for us anyways.

And Milan would be crazy to let Kaka go, if they did, I could see him going to Real however, not Chelsea.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

With Manucho coming in Saha won't get a game. Plus Saha will be off in the summer, should join Newcastle's injury list.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At West Ham he'd fit in well.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Role Model said:


> At West Ham he'd fit in well.


haha yeah. Saha's been useless for a while now, so hopefully in the summer Fergie can get rid of him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Kaka' is not going anywhere, just signed a new contract and he loves it in Milan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BUT GRANT SAYS CHELSEA CAN GET HIM SO YOU DON'T KNOW NUTIN


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That is a fair point, but until myself and the honorable Mr. Grant can sit down and debate the issue face to face there is very little that can come out of this idle specualtion over who is correct on said matter.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Just going to leave a few comments about how Scottish football is bad and what people said

First- only two teams going for the title, please tell me a league were their isn't ususally only two teams challenging, don't say England and hit out with Liverpool.. when was the last time they made a challenge and when it gets down to it, their is only ususally two teams who can win it

Inverness- someone said Inverness are the only team who play in Scotland who try and play football, seriously you don't know anything about Scottish football


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> First- only two teams going for the title, please tell me a league were their isn't ususally only two teams challenging, don't say England and hit out with Liverpool.. when was the last time they made a challenge and when it gets down to it, their is only ususally two teams who can win it


La Liga.


Also don't know how many of you have read it but this is a pretty good article about Anderson: http://football.guardian.co.uk/News_Story/0,,2269359,00.html

Not only is he god on a football pitch, but he's a funny guy too.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just got my Brazil away shirt with Anderson on it, im gonna wear it next wednesday


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember at the start of the season saying he was the dark horse to being one of the players of the season, it was always pretty obvious I'd be right.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

La Liga, well this season it is Real Madrid who have ran away with the league so please refer me to some times when more than two have really challenged for the league and we all know, their is not a chance in hell of Villareal winning the league


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> La Liga, well this season it is Real Madrid who have ran away with the league so please refer me to some times when more than two have really challenged for the league and we all know, their is not a chance in hell of Villareal winning the league


Look at the history of the league over the last 10 years, then you'll find out.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I can't find anywere that tells me the history, so we could you?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I think we NEED to sign at least two more defenders, RB and CB. I wouldn't mind another winger either. 

Berbatov looks like he's gonna leave, so we should sign him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Champions 2nd 3rd
1995-96 Atlético Madrid Valencia CF FC Barcelona 
1996-97 Real Madrid FC Barcelona Deportivo de La Coruña 
1997-98 FC Barcelona Athletic Bilbao Real Sociedad 
1998-99 FC Barcelona Real Madrid Real Mallorca 
1999-00 Deportivo de La Coruña FC Barcelona Valencia CF 
2000-01 Real Madrid Deportivo de La Coruña Real Mallorca 
2001-02 Valencia CF Deportivo de La Coruña Real Madrid 
2002-03 Real Madrid Real Sociedad Deportivo de La Coruña 
2003-04 Valencia CF FC Barcelona Deportivo de La Coruña 
2004-05 FC Barcelona Real Madrid Villarreal CF 
2005-06 FC Barcelona Real Madrid Valencia CF 
2006-07 Real Madrid FC Barcelona Sevilla FC

Plenty of variety there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Real running away with the league? :lmao

More like stumbling over the finishing line, while everyone behind stumbles as well.



Not sure on Berbs, doesn't strike me as a team player, the more I watch him. Clearly a great player, just seems like a dick.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ It's scary to see how Deportivo La Coruna have fallen since their glory days of the early 00's.

All that remains of that team is Valeron who's incredibly injury prone and Sergio I think.

Oh and when did Berbatov state he would leave in the summer?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Please tell me the point differences in this because finishing third doesn't mean you are challenging for the league


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The glory Depor days were never going to be sustainable due to the nature of the club, it was wonderful for football though.

As for United's summer signings, we should break the bank for Sergio Ramos, then get a winger to replace Giggs and give further cover in the position and sing another striker.



Jamie1 said:


> Please tell me the point differences in this because finishing third doesn't mean you are challenging for the league


Look at all the different champions that tells you all that you need to know as far as your argument is concerned.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just wondering who we could get to replace Giggs, I haven't really given who to get much though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm just wondering who we could get to replace Giggs, I haven't really given who to get much though.


Bentley and Nani tbh. Just shove Ronny on the left when Bentley plays.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ Is that not what Nani was bought for??


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

BABEL FUR HIS PACCEEEEEE!

On a serious note, David Silva please.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd mark for Silva. Prolly not gonna happen tho.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bentley would be good yeah, from what I've seen of David Silva I've been impressed.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Try and catch the Spanish Cup game on replay or the highlights, Silva set up the first goal for Valencia and he looked sharp the whole match.

I still love him for that cracker against Chelsea in the CL last season. Srz markage.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He's a bit like a more talented Park with a magic wand for a left foot. Been the only really consistent performer for Valencia this season. I reckon he'd fit in with our style well, due to our fluid movement up front.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ He's alot quicker than Park, and a much better finisher and deliverer of the ball. Silva is ratings.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Whos David Silva? Seriously.

I havent watched spainish football for ages.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Valencia and Spain left winger/second striker. Top class, he'll start for Spain at the Euros.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Buy him then :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Just got my Brazil away shirt with Anderson on it, im gonna wear it next wednesday


The Brazil away shirt is one of the nicest shirts I've seen in a long, long time especialy on Super A.

Nani has improved so much near the end of the season, shame he had to get injuried, im sure he'll be immense next season.

I really want Benzema, just so we can sing his awesome chant.

Benzema + Rooney = Ratings.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Georgie Thompson looks exceptional today, even by her standards.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great stuff.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Those are brilliant GIFs, guys. Great stuff.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

T-C said:


> Georgie Thompson looks exceptional today, even by her standards.


If I had the choice to see someone naked, it would be her.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> If I had the choice to see someone naked, it would be her.


I feel the same. Perfect female.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just had to watch Sky Sports News to see if you're all correct, and I can confirm she looks stupidly good today.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

T-C said:


> Georgie Thompson looks exceptional today, even by her standards.


Just watched a bit of SSN to see myslef, and I totally agree.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

That Blue Peter dude has the best job in the world.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea he's had a step up from Konnie Huq.

What I'd give to sit beside the Thompson for a few hours.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha, didnt that Konnie get murked in the touch carrying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What time's kick-off tonight, 8? 

Hopeful of a draw, which will more than do, but I expect Chelsea to win.


No Ballack, Lampard or Drogba, none travelled. 

Still Chelsea WILL win.

WILL win.

WILL win.

WILL.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone watch You're on Sky Sports last night?

Can't believe a guy called up and blasted Lampard for not playing against Wigan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're kidding? Did he know the reason? Honestly some people are such idiots. 

As Carra once said 'It's just football'.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel bad now, I give Lampard so much stick.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

God it would be great if Chelsea dropped points tonight. But they won't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Too many people think they will, thus they won't, just like no one in their right mind expected Wigan to get anything from them on Monday.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You're kidding? Did he know the reason? Honestly some people are such idiots.
> 
> As Carra once said 'It's just football'.


Geoff Shreeves was the presenter and he told him the reason and the mans reponse was 'He is paid to play football.'

Parlour and Minto was flabbergasted and to be honest, so was I.

You know the best bit? He was a former Chairman.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a ****, seriously, the mind boggles.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

CHELSEA WILL LOSE
CHELSEA WILL LOSE
CHELSEA WILL LOSE
CHELSEA WILL LOSE

Woo, me > RM :smug: :side: 

They best win, or I choke bitches.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

For the good of bitches I would now not be against a Chelsea win.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Everton will win, I can GARUNTE it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nah, I wouldn't GARUNTE it, but I would perhaps guarantee it. :side:

And also, I saw posts about Georgie, someone care to explain her greatness on this particular day? I had the misfortune of not watching SSN.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I was in a rush.

Plus it was the hair that did it today.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> And also, I saw posts about Georgie, someone care to explain her greatness on this particular day? I had the misfortune of not watching SSN.


Don't know what it was really. She just looked ridiculously good.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd have marked. 

Essien is king, glad he won't be playing at Anfield.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fluke goal, annoying. Eh not surprised, said they'd win anywayzzzzzzz.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Typical boring Everton/Chelsea match.

I still wouldn't be suprised if Everton can snatch a goal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Essien is a beast, lucky goal, but every deflection goes their way so it's nothing new. Everton look shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everton do look shit, their strike force look utterly useless.



Deco™;5626629 said:


> Typical boring Everton/Chelsea match.
> 
> I still wouldn't be suprised if Everton can snatch a goal.




Typical boring Everton/Chelsea match? Did you not watch this fixture last season? :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That 3-2 last year was excellent. The first leg of the Carling Cup semi was immense. The league game at Stamford Bridge was pretty good. 

And Everton are totally burned out. Jagielka is up for it, the rest can't cope.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Good luck to Liverpools reserves on Saturday


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Embarrassing display by Everton, they could have played for another 90 minutes and they'd still have created nothing. 

Oh well said Chelsea would win, but I expected it to be a little harder for them than that.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Typical boring Everton/Chelsea match? Did you not watch this fixture last season? :lmao


I meant typical boring Chelsea. :side:

Gotta beat Blackburn now.


----------



## Madina Lake (Apr 9, 2007)

Stale match, whilst I expected Chelsea to win, i would have thought Everton would have proved a decent challenge. What happened to their strikers?!

This season is brilliant. Exciting title/promotion races in the 2 top divisions, and the same goes for the relegation battles.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Taking off Pienaar pretty much confirmed to me Everton weren't getting shit from the game, they had nothing down that side once he went off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea are serial asphyxiators of aesthetically pleasing football. :hb

Did Everton even have a right winger tonight? Fernandes was kind of playing there, but then he was drifting inside. Johnson went out there but wasn't keen. Everton got lucky that Cole's forward ventures were virtually non existant, and when they did take place, his crossing was poor. 



> Good luck to Liverpools reserves on Saturday


Thanks Thomas, unfortunately our best reserve player, Nemeth, won't be playing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fernandes pissed me off no end tonight, and Graveson didn't find one of his players the whole time he was on.

Anyway if we beat Blackburn I can't see us not winning the league.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If Chelsea play like that on Tuesday they'll get a result, they need Drogba and Ballack back though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They most certainly will not get a result if they play like that, they couldn't string 2 passes together in the final third. They constantly lost the ball too, players with more quality and feeling more fresh, like Torres, will look to exploit defensive frailty, in ways Yakubu simply couldn't do tonight. 

They barely deserved the goal either, they'll need to creat more to get a goal at Anfield. 

That said, I expect them to play much better than they did tonight, and to have a player on the scoresheet.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Carvalho vs Torres will be interesting. He isn't as good as Rio, so I doubt he will be in complete control the whole game but he will make it difficult for Torres no doubt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll just foul him loads, his usual tactic.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That could work nicely.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet Carvalho picks up a card in the tie at some point, the european officials are very fussy, and Carvalho tends to barge players off the ball, he was doing it frequently tonight and got away with it. 

He is a fantastic defender, and I wouldn't bet against him marking Torres out of the game, but at Anfield Torres has had a midas touch, if he can escape from Carvalho, and gets a chance, you'd get good odds on him scoring. 

I have my doubts about the 4-2-3-1 we play, when we need to score goals against the rest of the big 4. Torres becomes iscolated and Gerrard has a dissapearing act. Despite Crouch being thrown in disconcerts the formation, it also gives the defenders something else to worry about, not just Torres. 

The tie will be won, in my opinion, by someone who manages to step up while the other top players are well marked. Garcia did it in 2005, Agger in 2007, and Babel against Arsenal just last week. 

I'm more worried about facing Chelsea this time round, their need for revenge is still growing, the second leg's at the Bridge, and the ignominy of losing in europe to a team led by Avram Grant would be unreal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The important thing when playing Chelsea is to stop the out ball to Makelele from the back, especially when Drogba isn't playing. It stops their flow and forces them to go long quickly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Makelele is a really deep lying play maker, and people really fail to notice it. The media picked up on the "Makelele role in front of the back 4", but haven't managed to note the fact almost every succesful Chelsea move starts with him, and he's actually very constructive in possesion. Mascherano is the same, his defensive abillities have been commended, but again, most of our play is built up from a Carra or Skrtel pass to Mascherano, who brings the ball forward and picks out a pass, but the media don't give it any recognition.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The media for the most part are morons.

Gerrard will have an important role defensively if he does play the in the position just behind Torres, in that he should be the man to get to Makelele and stop him. However I don't think Gerrard is tactically aware enough to do that job the whole game. I also think his lack of tactical awareness is the reason why Rafa doesn't fancy him as a central midfielder.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Carvalho will do a Rio and mark him out of the game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Manchester United are ready to spend £90m on wages to keep Cristiano Ronaldo, Rio Ferdinand, Wes Brown and Michael Carrick at the club. (The Sun)
> 
> Brown will sign a new deal worth between £50,000 and £60,000-a-week, while Ronaldo will pick up £150,000-a-week. (Various)





Daily Mail said:


> Wes Brown will sign a new four-year contract at Manchester United in the next fortnight after his bitter stand-off with the club came to an end on Thursday night.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...article_id=560385&in_page_id=1779&ito=newsnow

:side: Dodgy source but ehhhhhhhhh good news I suppose, still want us to go for a right back in the Summer.

The Daily Mail also says Hargreaves could miss the first Barca leg.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I thought a comprimise was made between Wes' manager and Utd were we'd give him around €45000 a week?

Still, good news for all of them really. All have done well this season, and Ronnie and Rio especially have been brilliant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If this means we don't bring in someone else, I'll be pissed, Brown isn't good enough and we can do much much better.


According to Sky Sport's website, Hargreaves is going to miss the next two games, first I've heard of it, but it's a real shame if that's the case.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Shite news that they are keeping Brown.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Not as good as the Arsenal one imo. Fabregas' and Ade's expressions in it are priceless.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Agreed, still fun though.

It also doesn't have the greatness of Wenger bopping.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The thing that makes the Arsenal one so much better is the Fabregas face. I noticed the stupid prick doing it when Diaby scored at Anfield, I wanted to piss myself laughing but was so annoyed at the time. I can laugh now 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

:side: 

United one is still quality though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That whole facial expression Fab has going on when he scores those important goals is so funny, it's what I'd expect from someone who never ever scores.


I'm fully expecting Super to look as, if not more funny, when he decides the time is right to score his first Utd goal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd mark if Super got the winner against Chelsea next weekend tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Now you've said it, it'll never happen. Good job.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm fully expecting Super to look as, if not more funny, when he decides the time is right to score his first Utd goal.


Yea....it's gonna be glorious.

And it's been confirmed that United have agreed new contracs with Rio, Carrick and shite.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Grrr at Wezzerz.

Super says he has a special celebration, lol if it never comes :side:.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wes is fine as back up, but as I said if we don't bring anyone else in, I'll be disappointed.


Super will score, I said a while ago it won't be this season though, and I still stick by that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ How the fuck would you know? Mr. "I Know All Before It Happens?"

He could score, but it's UNLIKELY he will this season, he's not exactly worn his shooting boots once, but hey if Wes Brown can score then anyone can rit?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Remove that long thick stick from your ass, unless of course you enjoy it being up there.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ LOL that's rich coming from you.

But whatever, I'm not gonna bother flaming anymore, you just come across as a very narrow minded person at times.

Then again, I come across as a moron so whatevs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Banks could force Liverpool to sell Torres*
> 
> Liverpool facing being forced to sell star man Fernando Torres, it has been revealed.
> 
> ...


I'd mark, clearly it won't happen, but seeing as it's from The Times, and not your typical shit stirring paper, there must be some sort of truth and it's not a story totally plucked out of thin air.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ouch for Liverpool, but they'll manage to keep them anyways. I can't see the owners making such an idiotic mistake and not keeping their best player along with a winger with potential there.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I hate the two owners more than I hate Neville and Fergie. If we have to seel either one of those 2, I will murder Tom Hicks and George Gillette and thoroughly enjoy doing it. 

Might just hire a hitman, except one that gouges their fucking brains out. 

Sorry for that little moment.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's the greatest chant of all the time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqSKzdDRJZM



I'm happy about the new deals, especially Ferdinand.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The fact that he is class with a brass should not be overlooked.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm pleased with all four. Rio and Ronnie have been stellar, Carrick has been great since Xmas and Wes, while not the best, is solid and good cover for CB spots too. He's not a natural RB let's remember, and he's done alright there. He's improved going forward and some of his crosses have been spot on this season. He's still had his moments of shitness this season, but really, when you see we've had Simpson who's fairly unproven and O'Shambles to play there also, Wes has been the best pick really.

I don't think he should be first choice next season tho, we do need a new quality RB signing more than anything next season.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I hope this is our midfield against Barcelona and Chelsea:

Ronaldo, Scholes, Hargreaves, Anderson, Nani.

As long as Hagreaves is back after the Blackburn game, and Vidic too, good things to come. :agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That Anderson song is far too quick, needs to be sung slower. Some muppets at our matches sing Oh Campione too fast, it comes across as incoherent moaning. 

Going back to the Nando/Babel stuff, the primary existance of a newspaper is so that it can be sold, they've used a sensationalistic headline by saying we'll need to sell those 2. We already knew we had to raise such capital, but I doubt we'd sell 2 of our most vital players. We'd (probably) sell squad players and rely on money for 4th place and be hopeful on getting some more on a Champions League victory (that final in Moscow is becoming vital, to get to and to win, I hope the players realize).

And for me, United's best midfield in europe is 

Ronaldo - Hargreaves - Carrick - Anderson - Nani 

Scholes seems amazingly off the pace, Hargreaves is great defensively, Carrick shores play up well and both he and Anderson are great passers. Then you have the free scoring Ronaldo on one wing, and Nani who's a bit raw, but has just started to come good on the other.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I would like to see Man Utd start with

Hargreaves, Scholes, Carrick, Anderson, Ronaldo in midfield 

I think Hargreaves has looked nothing short of awesome while running down that wing and he is one of the best crossers at United IMO


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There is no way Torres will be sold, seems like just another over the top article to me.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^^ Yeah but if you dont win or even make the UCL final, and there's a good chance of that, you'll be in some poo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A top 4 finish, I'm fairly sure, gets you money, and I can think of numerous players that will be sold for a decent sum. 

I think we'll get the money, but I'm infuriated that we have to. 

For the record, United are 69m in debt I think, in a similar situation, but because of how much revenue they make, they should be safe. Which is unfortunate :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea United will make 69m in less than a year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Against Barca it should obviously be:

Ronny - Hargreaves - Carrick - Anderson - Nani (if totally fit, otherwise play Park)


But Fergie will play his little special babies Giggs and Scholes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Park should definetley play.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Park has no end product, rarely beats a man and is ugly. 

So yeah, should definitely start.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

We always win when Park starts. ALWAYS.

I love him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No one can deny the power of Park, just look at the times he's played this season, I can believe how awesome he's been.


I'm heartbroken by the news that Anderson has a knock, I'm off to the church now to pray he can play, so we don't have to sit through another performance from Scholes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KME said:


> Park has no end product, rarely beats a man and is ugly.
> 
> So yeah, should definitely start.


Which is exactly why he should start.

So, tomorrow, Liverpool, what side will be put on you think Ben?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After Liverpool fans defending Kuyt (a poor mans Park, and an even poorer mans Tevez), I find your dislike for Park laughable.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kuyt has scored in a champions league final, the penalty that got us there, against Arsenal in the CL, against Chelsea in the Prem, was our top scorer in the league last season and he's a very good crosser of the ball. So yeah, I have the right to mock Park, Kuyt owns him. 

Reina 

Finnan - Carra - Skrtel - Insua 

Lucas - Plessis 

Pennant if fit - Benayoun if Pen's fit - Riise 

Crouch 

Is what I expect, very similar to the one used in the Arsenal game. 

Possibly being a bit hopeful with Pen and Insua...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Wes Brown's contract is good news because he's useful cover, he might be shite but he's still been part of the best defence this season, which says a little bit. He's not our best player but he'll be useful to have as cover for anyone who gets injured in coming seasons. I still believe we'll go for a RB, I'd be pissed off if we didn't. I'm not saying I want Brown as our starting RB all the time but he is useful to have and if we'd let him go and signed a new RB, we wouldn't have cover, unless you count Neville who probably won't last as long as Brown would. 

Saying that, I'd rather have Neville back full time than a new RB :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kuyt was your top scorer last season?! That's awesome. :lmao


Fulham to beat Liverpool just like they did last season would be rather entertaining, I must say.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, he got about 12. Not the greatest, we tend to spread the goals round more without a world class striker, luckily we have one now. 

And Fulham will probably get a result, but they're a really poor side and I could see us beating them. An 8 point lead over Everton would kill the race for 4th.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fulham are coming back into form, they're a different team when the majority of the squad is fit, and the past few weeks are proving that. They'll never be world beaters, but it wouldn't surprise me to see them get something.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Blackburn beating Man United would entertain me more.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

King Kenny - Same comment every week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Not the same comment, as I'm respoding to other comments. 

As I was respoding to the 'Fulham result'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> King Kenny - Same comment every week.


lulz yeah.

We don't need to say we'd love to see Liverpool lose before every single one of their games, because it's frankly obvious.

For once I made a statement about finding Liverpool losing to Fulham entertaining, but I felt cheap as soon as I'd posted it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't really say Fulham are on form. They beat Reading, but before that they got beaten by Sunderland. They don't seem to build on a win when they get one. I hope it'll be the same story tommorow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

KME said:


> *Yeah, he got about 12*. Not the greatest, we tend to spread the goals round more without a world class striker, luckily we have one now.
> 
> And Fulham will probably get a result, but they're a really poor side and I could see us beating them. An 8 point lead over Everton would kill the race for 4th.


He only got 12? I thought he had more than that.

My God even Saha outscored Kuyt last season. :no:

Scary tbh. But then again, Kuyt has lost his prolific scoring days from Holland.

Vidic coming back for Blackburn is great, Anderon/Hargreaves potentially missing out worries me. Saha pulling his hammy in training is beyond laughable. Poor Louis.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

12 in the league which is more than Saha got. He got a couple in cup competitions as well, and one in the CL. 

Saha was scoring loads before he got injured in the latter stages of the season, but Kuyt still scored more in the league, thank you. Now Saha just doesn't stay fit at all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I thought you said 12, as in all up.

Owell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha's pulled his hamstring AGAIN? I feel sorry for the guy, but it's time to get rid.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Blackburn tomorrow has the potential to be the greatest away in history.

Were going at 10am, going be one mental messy day


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

blog time!



> Prepare for a huge EPL offseason. Not content on sitting on its laurels, Man U has already planned a summer spending spree. Reports indicate that the Red Devils will land Portuguese starlet pair Joao Moutinho (the "next" Deco) and Miguel Veloso, as Sir Alex Ferguson continues to plunder Sporting's squad and create his own version of the Portugal U-23 Olympic team.
> 
> As for Chelsea, it seems that the team's avowed new policy to follow fiscal prudence lasted for all of one season (I'll try to feign surprise here). Owner Roman Abramovich will reportedly hand Avram Grant a $200 million war chest this summer, with top targets being Kaká and Lionel Messi. Never mind that those two players are deemed untouchable by their clubs and not for sale, Grant's convinced Chelsea will land one if not both.
> 
> ...


LOL @ Chelsea.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I have no idea why we have extended Browns contract. I would rather let gary have his place wqith no pressure on him. Some new blood in the right back position would be good now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Perhaps because he is perfectly adequate cover and has been solid (despite being blow par) in what will probably be a title winning team, playing more than any other player. 

Possibility?

And Gary Neville with no pressure on him would be a laugh, when we gets injured again people will be pleading for cover, and if Brown's gone you won't have any. No top right back will come to United to sit on a bench while Gary Neville starts. A new RB will be bought in, Brown and Neville as cover. You would think.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

FUCKING GET IN, NEXT THURSDAY, LIVERPOOL RESERVES AGAINST MARINE 1ST TEAM AT MARINE, TIME TO WANK OVER NEMETH.

That;s the biggest game I'm going to next week without doubt :side:

Also that Andersen song is just so bad its untrue


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ste said:


> FUCKING GET IN, NEXT THURSDAY, LIVERPOOL RESERVES AGAINST MARINE 1ST TEAM AT MARINE, TIME TO WANK OVER NEMETH.
> 
> That;s the biggest game I'm going to next week without doubt :side:
> 
> Also that Anders*o*n song is just so *great, immense, brilliant, orgasmic* its untrue


FIXED COS U R A JOBBER


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's better than your John O'Shea song anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It doesn't even sound good.

On Thursday me and my mates are going to try and create a Ryan Babel song :side:



> It's better than your John O'Shea song anyway.


LMFAO :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Andersons song is quality, just needs to be slowed down.

And when 8000 reds are bouncing to the O'Shea song tomorrow, people will remember that the scousers copied it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You didn;t used to bounce to it though nonce, you will just be copying us.

Didn;t you say we looked stupid bouncing to it anyway, you encyclopedia of contradictory terms.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United don't bounce to the O'Shite song. 

And everyone knows it, they sung it while I was at Old Trafford, and they made no movements.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Plus I doubt you could clearly ramify the words being mumbled.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We dont bounce to it, but we do go mental when doing VIVA RONALDO. I just have a feeling people will start bouncing to the O'Shea song, it happened at Boro.


Ste said:


> Plus I doubt you could clearly ramify the words being mumbled.


Yeah, at least we dont have to get started by a fucking CD.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Don't you find it grotesquely coincidental that you start bouncing to a song when we do though? I have no doubt you had the song first, but that bouncing part of it makes it unique, Chelsea have started doing it too. Overwhelmingly uncreative. 

I will not countenance fans claims of them bouncing is anything new or special, unless they are Liverpool fans :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We get started by a CD to make sure that it's a true inspiration for the players in the tunnel you fool, there is no way that we ourselves could tell exactly what time the players are meant to be coming out, so hearing it in full volume.

Do you even have a song when you come out 

And furthermore you have only started bouncing during it because we have :hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Don't you find it grotesquely coincidental that you start bouncing to a song when we do though? I have no doubt you had the song first, but that part of it makes it unique, Chelsea have started doing it too. Overwhelmingly uncreative.


I wont be bouncing to it, a few of the young lot did it at Boro.

For VIVA RONALDO, our fans just go completely mental, check the vids from Roma away and Derby away on UTube.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Anderson song is better than anything created ever (apart from The Final Countdown).

Eh it's terrible but I wish Liverpool had something better to be proud of, other than the GREATEST FANS IN THE WORLD, not sure I can take many more of these discussions.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

But it's conspicuously too quick for sure no? 

The Agger song, which never really got going > Anderson song.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Eh, Girls Aloud say hi.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You call that going completely mental 

And why would 8000 of you bounce tomorrow, when only a few young ones did against Boro.

I thought your away fans were middle aged tits who wore jeans, no youngsters allowed.

edit: No body is forcing you to post RM


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Viva Ronaldo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEVgw2_QzmI&feature=related


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> Eh, Girls Aloud say hi.


I'd mark, but not for the Ginger one, she's detestable. 



> Eh it's terrible but I wish Liverpool had something better to be proud of, other than the GREATEST FANS IN THE WORLD, not sure I can take many more of these discussions.


We console ourselves with 18 League Titles, 5 European Cups, 3 UEFA Cups, 7 FA Cups and 7 League Cups every time you throw a barb of insult our way. 

For the record, once again we didn't start any of the conversation about fans, MUF made a silly statement about fans bouncing, which is quite clearly copying from us, it was pointing out the obvious. Unless of course the obvious is no longer allowed.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Our away lot is mostly men, but a younger lot has started going, which obviously includes me, and its good for the future.

Everyone went mental when Rooney scored agaisnt Boro, and with it being a local late kick off tomorrow, its going to be amazing. Win, lose or draw.

And this is great:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair, although she isn't a great looker, I'd still do the ginger one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's not copying though, it's been going on for fucking decades?! :lmao


And once again, you Liverpool fans go into your history. Maybe I should have said recent times, but I thought that would be obvious, seeing as the whole world knows about your glory days.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I mark for me being on the second photo.

edit: You fool, you said we don't have anything else to pride ourselves on apart from out atmosphere, and he countered you, what the fuck else is he meant to say


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

An amazing loss. That sounds appealing. 

And United are still in stratospheric debt, despite how lovely the Glazers may seem, and they are saints compared to our Americans



Role Model said:


> It's not copying though, it's been going on for fucking decades?! :lmao
> 
> 
> And once again, you Liverpool fans go into your history. Maybe I should have said recent times, but I thought that would be obvious, seeing as the whole world knows about your glory days.


Oh? That's funny. At the start of the season no team in England did it. Then we do it and all of a sudden so do Chelsea and United. That is the epitome of copying. We bought it out of the closet so to speak, and other teams just followed along. 

And 2 of those FA Cups, 2 of those League Cups, 1 of those UEFA Cups and 1 of those European Cups have come not too long ago. So it isn't just history. We've been in 4 finals in 4 years too as well as winning Community Sheilds (2) and Supercups (2). So we still have alot to point to in terms of bragging rights, not just fans as you suggest.

Edit - You fucking shitting me? Nobody posted . Be a love and merge my posts please Ben. :side:

me - I deleted the shit that doesn't matter. :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> An amazing loss. That sounds appealing.
> 
> And United are still in stratospheric debt, despite how lovely the Glazers may seem, and they are saints compared to our America.s


WOW, 69 million in debt. Will have that cleared by Christmas :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Oi, you, yea you, quit yer double posting.

I love the league by the way.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If you think you're only 69 million in the hole then I think you're mistakened. I'm led to believe that's only a part of it, a bit like us with the finance deal and loans.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Doesn't matter much anyway, the way United make money it will be cleared in 5 years tops.

It hasn't hampered us in the transfer market anyway, and our team is stronger than ever, which is what matters most at the end of the day.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

69, teehee :side:

Why can't we all just get along .


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> 69, teehee :side:


Rascal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Post of the year above me, imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Doesn't matter much anyway, the way United make money it will be cleared in 5 years tops.
> 
> It hasn't hampered us in the transfer market anyway, and our team is stronger than ever, *which is what matters most at the end of the day.*


u mad? I care about who's fans sing the loudest, it's what truely matters to me, personally, so fak y'all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I mark for the fact I get called immature, and yet you two go round making nonsense posts like that.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Isnt it ironic dont you think.

Its like raaaaain on your wedding day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> u mad? I care about who's fans sing the loudest, it's what truely matters to me, personally, so fak y'all.


Clearly, you bring it up at every opportunity, usually in a sarcastic post almost exactly like the one I've just quoted. Monotonous methinks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I know me sounding like a broken record, ironic really coming from a pool fan. :side:



Ex64 said:


> Isnt it ironic dont you think.
> 
> Its like raaaaain on your wedding day.




I fucking love that tune, time to stick it on me thinks.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What is a matter with you people moaning over songs, who does them best and so on?

Does it matter in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bearing in mind you can't really have a great game without great atmosphere, the songs and so on actually become very significant. 

Imagine a european night with no FOAR, it would be disgusting.

So I'd say it matters. 

Why the fuck am I posting at 2:40 anyway? O well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ On these forums, you'd be surprised.



> Why the fuck am I posting at 2:40 anyway? O well.


Coz you can't leave the arguement without a final say???


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Where did I say that crowds and songs did not matter?

I just don't get why some of you go on for ages about it, and how it matters. It matters, fine. We then don't need a discussion about who bounced before who.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It boosts the posts of the people involved.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It's obvious they're obsessed with their post count.

:side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, it's always been obvious since this thread started. Take a glance at the posts of this thread, and you'll find out.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gotta laugh at people criticising us for spending 130,000 per week on Rio, saying it's disgusting for a defender to be on that when he's not even the best in the world, then they bring up John Terry and Fabio Cannavaro who are on EVEN more and say that they earn it because they're the best in the world.

:lmao

Love it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A34794660

Most of it occurs in the first and second pages...

There's also slagging off on Wes and Carrick.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's disgusting how much our paying Wes tbh. Rio still has a bit to do before he justifies his transfer fee, but he's well worth the wages he gets.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wes has his moments, but he's done well overall this season and he is part of the best defense in the Premiership.

He's very solid, he's top cover for CB and he's improved as a RB also. I understand he's not the best RB in the world, but we can't have a truly WORLD CLASS player in EVERY position. Wes has done the job at RB and really, we haven't needed a better one this season.

Look at the competition he's had, Simpson is unproven, Nevs is old and been out for so long with injury and O'Shambles is far from who I'd want as a regular RB.

There is too much hate on Wes really. He's not as shit as RM, TC, MUF and the scousers make him out to be imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Coz you can't leave the arguement without a final say???


I don't recall having an argument with DC.

Eyes open please, dear.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Agreed that he's not as bad as some on here make out, but it's far too much to be paying a player who isn't even one of the top 5 in his position in England.

And before you ask:

Sagna, Johnson, Hutton, Arbeloa, and Corluka.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm considering making a United/Liverpool thread in rants so the bollocks stays out of this thread, when we're all talking about football its great, but when petty arguments start about how great one club's fans are, or whatever, it turns to shit and makes discussion near impossible. I used to get involved in them but its really quite pathetic and I'm sure most people here just want to talk about football not whether our O'Shea song is better than your Torres song or whatever is talked about these days. It's partly why I'm here less now and why I'm usually only here before and after matches, like today.


BBC says Nani is fit, and that Hargreaves and Anderson could 'shake off minor knocks' for today's game, which is great for us against Barca. Vidic is also back.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I hope Nani comes back. Bloody Saha and his hammies again.

If Anderson and Hargreaves miss out, I'm worried.

And we all know the ridiculous RM/MUF vs KME/Ste arguements will never cease. They really are this thread atm. Hardly anything else gets a look in really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Maybe somebody could post a tad more frequently about purely football? Nobody tends to do so anymore. There's barely any activity during the 3 o'clock kick offs, that's probably because most of the thread is made up of fans of big 4 teams, I see other supporters about, but they just don't come in here. As a result it's the same people every day, and when they support rival clubs, they agitate eich other.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Saha needs to go in the Summer, its a shame because when he's fit he's top class but he's had so many injuries this season and in the past that its got to a point where we shouldn't be paying him however much to do nothing. I know its not his fault, but we need a fit striker, not one who seems to be made of glass. 

We've got Rooney, Tevez, Manucho, DONG and Welbeck, but I think that we'll still go for someone in the Summer, hopefully Benzema.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not really part of the war of words, I'm usually not even here for the majority of it, and if I'm here, I'm typically waiting for someone to step out of line and for me having to stop people from getting banned for such childish reasons. 

I'll admit I will throw my 2 cents in, but I agree with DC about the subject.


In the summer, the transfers thread will hopefully be different and we won't have these petty fights, I don't think we did last year.



As for today, I have a horrible horrible feeling we'll slip up, what with the team Fergie is likely to put out. Although I do expect Tevez/Rooney to start up front, what with him likely to only play one up front against Barca.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Saha needs to go in the Summer, its a shame because when he's fit he's top class but he's had so many injuries this season and in the past that its got to a point where we shouldn't be paying him however much to do nothing. I know its not his fault, but we need a fit striker, not one who seems to be made of glass.
> 
> We've got Rooney, Tevez, Manucho, DONG and Welbeck, but I think that we'll still go for someone in the Summer, hopefully Benzema.


Oh God no keep Dong away from the first team plz. I don't think Fergie will sell Saha, he's always had a major soft spot for him and he has proven when he's fit, he's class. It's just a question of whether he can be fit enough again.

Next season I see Rooney, Tevez, Saha, Manucho, Capmbell and Welbeck as our frontline options. I wanna see Fraizer play for us for more than 15 mins tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I support a rival club of Man Utd, and I don't agitate anyone, and there are obviously disagreements, but nothing much is made of them. Also, there is a semi-regular Spurs poster who posts in these threads who I've never had any problems with. That might have to do with me hardly hating Spurs, but nevertheless :side:



> In the summer, the transfers thread will hopefully be different and we won't have these petty fights, I don't think we did last year.


There was a bit of it, but no mindless stuff. Just MUF saying how Liverpool's squad sucks and that Torres is a jobber.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Torres was underachieving at At. Madrid, but he's dynamo now.

But when MUF's around, it's always on the point of Liverpool attacks. Some are funny, some are old and repetitive.

And that Spurs poster, has gone into hybernation recently? I don't even know his username tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And the fact the Spurs fan seems to support Arsenal as well, he wanted them to win the league. 

Yeah but the Liverpool squad stuff was true. :side:



It doesn't help that Ste and Ben jump on every little thing MUF says, take the bait and don't seem capable of letting a comment slide.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ And often end up with long ass posts to simply put over their view on MUF's views.

It does get incredibly silly, but I think everyone around here just takes it as the usual day by day sorta thing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish it wasn't the day to day thing, I'd rather no discussion than the same old crowd debate, which is really rather sad.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Torres was underachieving at At. Madrid, but he's dynamo now.


I believe I said that Maxi Rodrigues was a better player than Torres during that time











> It doesn't help that Ste and Ben jump on every little thing MUF says, take the bait and don't seem capable of letting a comment slide.


Agreed. I only pick him up when discussing Arsenal because he doesn't have a giant hate campaign against us like he does Liverpool.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ It's obvious they're obsessed with their post count.
> 
> :side:


OSHIT.

Please make that rant about Liverpool/Man Utd.

Also my mates are tits, none of them can be asked coming to the pub today with me to watch us play Fulham because it will be a shit match  :sad:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Well then really, how true fans are they?

I never miss a game, no matter who we'd play and who we're against, unless I literally cannot find the time to or be somewhere near a TV at the time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They're shit fans, the majority of my mates are.

It does my head in that the one who got me Chelsea and Arsenal away tickets isn't even that bothered himself.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

In fairness, it's a nothing match. I imagine if you had to miss one much for the entire season, this would be up there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's important for Fulham, but Liverpool's league season is basically over, they're going to be on auto pilot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> In fairness, it's a nothing match. I imagine if you had to miss one much for the entire season, this would be up there.


True, although if Nemeth was to play, I'd choose this match over most :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Liverpool should throw it like United did with West Ham last season. I'd rather Birmingham go down than Fulham. I like having Birmingham in the Championship so we can send our jobbers, who won't even make the Carling Cup team, there for Championship experience.

Also, just out of interest, whatever happened to the Super Thread?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

We could pretty much throw it away if we wanted to and still finish 4th. We won't, but we could. 

I'm not even going to make an educated guess on our lineup. I hope Plessis plays. Not sure about forward. If Crouch recovers, him. If not, I suppose Voronin.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Please. No Vorninon :sad:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ste said:


> Please. No Vorninon :sad:


It stands to reason, unless he pushes Kuyt up and plays the same formation and brings Pennant in for example.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Voronin will injure himself or fall over himself when gets near goal anyways.

Seems to be his pattern recently anyways.

Super Dirk to revert back to striker plz.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Play Torres in goal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Play Nemeth.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Last game of the season prolly.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Play Ste in defence.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nemeth played for Hungary the other day so is unavailable. 

I want Emilano  

And I doubt Voro will start, if he does it'll be in the "Kuyt position", but I can't see that working tbh. 

Reina 

Finnan - Carra - Skrtel - Emilano 

Lucas - Plessis 

Pen - Benayoun - Riise 

Crouch 

Would be good.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Starting Crouch = Instant win

Why he doesn't start more I never know, he seems to do the business when he comes on.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Because we aren't really a good enough team to play 4-4-2, the 4-2-3-1 suits us better and only needs one striker, and I don't think any player in England would get Torres out of that position now. When Crouch comes on he's excellent, but if he starts now because of our formation, unless Torres sits out, he disconcerts it all a bit. 

I do rate him though, quality talent and it;s a great shame that our new found formation doesn't give him a more prominent role.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm guessing Emiliano is Insua. I've heard good things about him. He was class in the U20 World Cup with the Argies. Hopefully Argentina never cap him and he gets nationalised by England and plays for them :side:

Also, Crouch is a jobber. Kuyt > Crouch, and I know I'm going to be the only person that thinks that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, it's Insua. I saw him randomly celebrating with Messi on an old Eurosport clip, didn't know what it was at first. Looked into it and didn't realize how highly world football thinks of him as a prospect. I then decided to watch him more, and I've become a big fan.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

FFS. Fox Sports ain't showing the Blackburn vs Man Utd game here for some reason. 

Anyone hook us up with a stream?

Plz.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hold the press. Wenger has stopped trying to play the maestro to the youngsters and starts Walcott.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's on Setanta here which sucks because it looks utter shit in HD.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal's season is all but over really, makes sense to start Walcott. 

Not sure why it's on tv, I'm pretty sure it is, but I've got the power switched off the the electrical appliances in my house, I'm using the computer on an extension plug-point :woo: 

:side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I should man up and get Sentana before money starts to get tight.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Does that mean Eboue is out of the team?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Setanta is sooo good, football, boxing and soon UFC.

Shame they use cheap cameras meaning, as I mentioned most the football looks crappy on an HD tv.



Not sure I'm going to bother watching Arsenal, just seems pointless.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> And that Spurs poster, has gone into hybernation recently? I don't even know his username tbh.


Hello. Ive got better things to be doing than posting on a wrestling forum as sad as it may seem to you. Anyway, its the same shit every day in this thread, Liverpool v Man U fans arguing. Ive grown tired of it.



> And the fact the Spurs fan seems to support Arsenal as well, he wanted them to win the league.


No I never "wanted them to win it". I said months ago that I thought they would win it, but they went shit. End Of.
I never wanted them to win it. The only team I wanted to win the league out of the big four is Liverpool. As my Dad is from there.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Arsenal need to get Walcott on the ball. The two times he has been, he has skinned 2 defenders at a single time and looed threatening.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Hopefully, one of my local pubs will come up trumps and show our game, or else I'm screwed.

I'm expecting a very similar side to the one that played Arsenal in the league, perhaps even with a couple more of the youngsters, now that 4th is seemingly beyond doubt. It'd be great to see Plessis again, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Insua, and as much as I'd love to see him play, I don't think there's much of a chance of seeing Nemeth.

I'm actually not feeling too confident about it, and a repeat of what happened last year, while shamefully bad, wouldn't surprise me. You couldn't fault anyone for having one eye on Tuesday.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Fuck! Adebayor 1-0


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What do you think you're doing Ade? You're meant to miss. 

If Arsenal win I'm going to be dissapointed, but laugh at the same time.

Edit - Get in, don't want Arsenal to win, but they will now and I'm so glad Gilberto scored. Well played Berty.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol @ Arsenal still missing chances :side:

Reading are shite today


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Reading are shite full stop.


I want them to go down simply due to my hatred of that ****, Hunt.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal have just been excellent. 

But why couldn't they do this when they were in the crucial part of the title race? They faced alot of teams of Reading's quality, if not lower in abillity, and didn't play great football or get the right results.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Because I'm thinking it's much easier to play when it doesn't matter, they simply couldn't cope with the pressure.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ To be fair, we thumped them and they lost confidence. Then they watched their team mate have his leg broken in front of them. They felt the pressure and couldn't cope with it. They would've sunk when they saw that prick Gallas kicking signs and crying and throwing hissy fits and walking to the tunnel.

From those 6 days, you could just see their season slipping away. It got to them. One terrific performance against Milan drained them again, and after that, the old pressure of being EPL leaders got to them and they buckled big time.

Now there is no pressure, they seem to be making the right choices.

O and Gilberto is a fucking beast tbh. Play him more plz Wenger, I BEG YOU.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

But if thats the case whats the point? You'll never win anything


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

SUP?!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Reading's defence is ridiculously inconsistent. They've shut out United (at Old Trafford, no less), Everton, and Blackburn very well, even if they did park a bus. But other times they have just collapsed, particularly I remember a game against Villa were they were awful. Villa scored 3 but it really could have been upwards of 6. The worst defending That match produced the worst defence I've seen this season (not including Derby of course).

They seem to have collapsed this game, but it's somewhat understandable given who they're playing. Rosenior though has been awful regardless.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Harper has played in all 72 of Readings Premier League games


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Rosenior was a gun at Fulham, since he moved to Reading, he's lost any strain of talent I thought he may posses.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That game on the opening day was such a fluke tbf.


And that's an example of why I hate Hunt, seriously fuck off.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ They only got a point because they parked a bus against us who lost Rooney early through injury, had no Saha, had no Tevez, it was pretty much just Ronnie and he's no out and out striker really, to be playing up by himself, despite his excellent aerial presence and such.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The only thing I remember about that openning day of the season match was Kitson's awesome red card. Also, I mark for Hunt's waist high studs up lunges :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Hunt is a dirty ****.

Dunno why Sunderland wanted to pay 3.5m for him really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kitson's role on the opening day was magnificent. 

How long was he on for?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm gonna go with 3 minutes.

Badass Hleb is back and hitting bitches.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hleb is a thug.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Hleb is awesome!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hleb takes no shit. Just like when Repka got in his face in the CL Qualifiers :side:

However that remained only 2-0 is beyond me. Reading had a their opportunities too. Also, Van Persie wins best miss of the season, down off the crossbar, and bounces away at an acute angle from the upright. What a free-kick. Better than Ronaldo's against Pompey :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hleb is hard. 

Good first half for us, pleased to see Pennant score. Voronin, Benayoun, Skrtel, Hyypia and Finnan have been really good. But Voro's shooting is still poor, good passing makes up for it.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

That's the first time i've seen a free kick bounce away from the goal in that fashion. Unbelievable. http://101greatgoals.magnify.net/item/7Y8TCDC1RJ099FSV 

Walcott was brilliant in the game and deserved to score.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The website is awesome, you can see all the goals already.

Just found Liverpools new kit and maybe Utds new away, Ill post later.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

GK: Kuz

RB: Brown
CB: Ferdinand
CB: Vidic
LB: Evra

RM: Ronaldo
CM: Carrick
CM: Scholes
LM: Giggs

CF: Tevez
CF: Rooney

Subs: Foster, O'Shea, Pique, Park, Nani,


Eh should be good enough, hopefully, not all that confident though I must admit....


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Im happy, Carrick will own the midfield.

Would of liked to see Park or Nani instead of Giggs, Maybe thats a sign that Giggs won't start against Barca.

3-0

Ronaldo, Rooney, Tevez.

Yes, Im confident.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-0

Bentley, Bentley, Bentley. 

Good result for us with no Gerrard and Torres. Skrtel was absolutely awesome, and Pennant did very well. 

Crouch got the second btw.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

KME said:


> *3-0
> 
> Bentley, Bentley, Bentley.*
> 
> ...


Wanna bet 1 millon on that?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

For

Fux

Sake

:no:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

3-1 :side:

We're making it hard for ourselfs now.

Giggs needs to GTFO. Can't even cross a ball anymore.


----------



## $ubliminal™ (May 27, 2007)

Damn it i have 5 Mil on Man Utd.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Giggs and Scholes are playing at pedestrian pace. Shows the importance of players like Hargreaves, Anderson and Nani in the future. 



Ex64 said:


> Wanna bet 1 millon on that?


Certainly not. It was sarcasm. 

Good on the Roque, he's been magnificent at times this season. 

Blackburn are playing well and they're a very good cohesive unit, but I'm sure they'll concede a couple, so they're always going to struggle getting a result.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pathetic really, lucky goal, Tevez should have scored, Rooney needs to grow up and stop stomping about the pitch when he doesn't get a decision and Scholes and Giggs can gtfo.


Said I had a horrible feeling about this game, we throw this away we're really handing it to Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

This is disgusting.

GET SCHOLES AND GIGGS OFF NOW! GET ROONEY PLAYING THROUGH THE MIDDLE.

ANDERSON AND NANI ON NOW!

/vent.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Is it me or do we play shit now when it's 4-4-2?

Never thought I'd say this but Scholes needs to GTFO, Giggs not so much.

Bring on Nani and Park.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson isn't even in the 16, so that would be hard.


If he starts Scholes and Giggs against Barca I'll be pissed, they're looking so shit.


Nani should be on soon, but seeing as he's been out for a while, it might be hard for him to have that big an influence.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rooney is playing down the middle, is he not? Giggs and Ronaldo are quite clearly on the flanks (which is obvious, because they keep interchanging to little joy) Rooney just naturally runs out wide because he's a workhorse. 

Scholes and Giggs must go off if United are to get better I think. Nani will be on soon, he's warming up in his kit. Think Rooney has to go off too, before he's sent off. So that's three United subs all sealed up already, so they best pray for no injuries.

I'm disgusted that Scholes played so well against us at Old Trafford, and has been so shite before and since. Fergie's said he'll definitely start the CL Final if United get there, I'd be even more annoyed if we get there, face United and Scholes plays well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Rooney isn't going to come off, one because we have no one to replace, and two most importantly it would be foolish. He just needs to be told to calm down, and I'm sure he'll come out in the second half not looking like a bull in a china shop.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hopefully Fergie has finally seen that Ryan Giggs is not cut out for games like this, not from the start at least.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank fuck for that ugly little Argentine.

TEVEZ!~

This performance makes me nervous ahead of next week tho.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh I'd be happy with a point if we hadn't have been fucked over by the ref. Still we can afford to lose to Chelsea, just not sure we'll beat West Ham and Wigan, playing like we are, just not that great.

Rooney best not be badly hurt.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Tevez gets us another late goal to rescue a point. Should of been a comfortable win but Friedal was top class.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

That was a big result towards the title. Next weeks game will be MAHOOSIVE!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney needs to take lessons on one on ones, he's fucking useless at them.

I'm bricking it now really, we're not playing well, Rooney/Hargreaves/Anderson all hurt, and Fergie keeps playing Scholes. Nervous times.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

God bless Tevez. 

We should of won that game, but Friedal was great and the referee fucked us over a few times.

At least we can afford to lose to Chelsea at this stage, I still think we can get a win there.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rooney was so good at 1-on-1s last season, he used to always dink it over the keeper or side foot it Henry-like.

This season he's been pants to say the least.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Friedel was absolutely prodigious, superb goalkeeper who seems to get better every season. Totally transcends expectations, some brilliant saves in there

Nani changed the game really, and Blackburn were fortuitous to concede only the 1 goal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani just looks like he's on speed, when you compare him to Giggs, the difference was massive.


Still gutted we couldn't win, we certainly had the chances.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm confident Van Der Sar, Hargreaves, Anderson, and Rooney will all play against Barcelona.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm pleased with the point given that we played poorly from what I've read. 

We effectively win the league if we beat Chelsea, given our goal difference. It won't officially be over but Chelsea won't score 20-odd goals in two games. 

I'm nervous about these injuries. Our season hinges on this week. Barca, Chelsea then Barca. We need everyone fit. 


And Nani better start on Wednesday, shame he probably won't though. Hargreaves - Carrick - Anderson in the middle if any of them are fit.

Edit:



> Win against Chelsea, and we go 6 points up and win the title right there.
> 
> Draw against Chelsea and we stay 3 points up needing 1 win out of our last two presuming Chelsea drop no other points.
> 
> Lose to Chelsea and go even on points, needing to win our other 2 games to win the title, presuming Chelsea drop no other points.


Also Carlos Tevez is brilliant, he always pops up when he's needed, he's a bit like Ole used to be and gets the vital goals. I don't know how many points we would have dropped without his contribution this season - Lyon, Spurs and today are just 3 of the times he's saved us. He's great and I may even get a Tevez shirt :side:


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Not a bad day. Quality result for us considering the side we put out. Skrtel, Reina, Pennant and Lucas were superb. I'm surprised Masch was risked ahead of Chelsea, but he did well, despite getting knocked around a bit.

I was shocked at how well Pennant took his goal, and it makes me question why he's scored so few for us. I thought we were really lucky for our second, with Keller making a mess of what was a very unconvincing finish from Crouch.

Voronin was a disgrace as usual, shying away from every hint of a challenge, but thankfully it didn't matter this time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Aston Villa v Birmingham, 12:00
Man City v Portsmouth, 16:00
Newcastle v Sunderland, 13:30

Well, I may just watch Villa vs Birmingham (9:00 kick off I think), Newcastle vs Sunderland (10:30pm kick off I think), but I'll give the other game a miss. I'll watch some IPL in between too. Pretty good night ahead. I don't care if you say 'jobber games', they are important games for Birmingham and Sunderland.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jobber games tbh.

Really, Villa/Birmingham and Newcastle/Sunderland are both derbies so they should atleast have good atmosphere. They could be worth it, as for City/Ptsmth, I don't think so. Has 0-0 all over it imo.

IPL is on at like 12am on Ten and Ten HD, not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Umm, no. First game starts at 9:30 after Rove (IPL). So, I'll watch that with Villa/B'ham at the same time.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Wow. Early compared to Friday night's games.

Meh, cricket is utter boring, atleast Twenty/20 is semi entertaining and doesn't drag out for hours or days.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I enjoy cricket, and have enjoyed it for a while now, but I'll agree with you on that.

I hope Birmingham beats Villa, just to see Reading/Bolton drop down.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fulham are full of jobbers too, as are Bolton and Reading, so I don't care which two of the three go down.

Bolton have proved they relied on Anelka far too much since they lost him. Megson is a **** already, but he's an even dumber one for not using the cash to buy a worthwhile striker replacement.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Villa are absolutely routing Birmingham here, 5-1 after 80 mins.

Newcastle leading 1-0 too, and Owen scores once again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Villa are on ridiculously hot form, but it sounds as if Birmingham have just offered nothing. 

Great to see Owen score again.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuck. I missed the Brummie Derby because Mum was watching the TV 

Well, Villa are now the second highest scorers in the league with 67, having just overtaken Arsenal who have 66. They've averaged 5 goals per match in their last three games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Villa were excellent, dont understand why at 5-1 O'Neill didn't rest Young and Carew really, he could've given Routledge and Salifou rare appearances. I guess he wanted them to get their hat tricks tho...

I tried to watch the Newcastle/Sunderland match, but it's been pretty stale.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Quality day yesterday, that could be the most important goal of the season.

I got on TV just after the game aswell 

FULL SPEED AHEAD BARCELONA!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ You seem to go to alot of games compared to the rest of the Pommies in this thread...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Never quite understood why Australians who support English teams insist on calling English people Pommies, bearing in mind it's intended to be degratory. 

And MUF's older than most of us, done his exams, thus gets to away games and such like, if he even does of course. I could easily go offline for a day and say "Just got back from Craven Cottage" :side: But I won't try and say what he does and doesn't do. 

And in RM's case he has EDUCATION to focus on in college.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I get to every home game :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I go to as many games as the Missus allows. If I had no ties, I would go to every one like I once did.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I go to maybe 35 out of 46.

Depends if there's anything else going off, or stupid ticketing policies which it was at the weekend which stopped me going to Blackpool.

Went Paintballing instead, I have a bruise the size of my fist in the middle of my back, pretty epic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Never quite understood why Australians who support English teams insist on calling English people Pommies, bearing in mind it's intended to be degratory.
> 
> And MUF's older than most of us, done his exams, thus gets to away games and such like, if he even does of course. I could easily go offline for a day and say "Just got back from Craven Cottage" :side: But I won't try and say what he does and doesn't do.
> 
> And in RM's case he has EDUCATION to focus on in college.


That and it's expensive and I'm not working, my location obviously, and the fact I'm not driving yet.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

When I can drive (test at the end of May, finally got round to it three years later), I'll probably still leave the car at home so I can have a drink.

Gonna try and do all 46 next year, and obviously, our two first round knockouts in the FA and League Cups.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And Benjamin you best not be mocking me with your bolding of the word for focusing on my education, it was be pretty foolish and immature seeing as, if anything I should be praised for taking such dedication to my studies......


Although it was my mum that forced me and bullied my Dad into giving up our season tickets.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Slap dat ho.

Oh dear David James.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

This is what you call mental celebrations:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez is a fucking little diamond.

Enjoyable first half of action, James his usual entertaining self.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

MUF in the white hoody clearly.

BRAP BRAP


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Stainless said:


> MUF in the white hoody clearly.
> 
> BRAP BRAP


I was directly behind the net about 5 rows up during the game, but when we scored i ended up at the front lol.

I was on Setanta and BBC literally a minute after the whistle went.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Great game for Villa today, really pleased with the performance that they displayed today. I'm also glad that we have picked up our form so close to the end of the season, and especially after a horrible lose to Sunderland last month. Hopefully we can beat Everton next week and maybe get a Uefa Cup spot.

I also can't believe how many goals we have actually scored this season, it's just been brilliant.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I was on Setanta and BBC literally a minute after the whistle went.


I though I saw you, wearing black hood, waving a scarf and shouting? 

:side:


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

That was some game from Villa 

Ham sure took a hammering!


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Just a quick point, man utd don't seem to play well when they wear black shorts. lol. Yes i am man utd fan.
Villa played well i agree^^^.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sad thing about it is that Villa could have been terrible too, and still would have won comprehensively, Birmingham were that bad. So gutless in their most important game of the season, a local, heated (and underrated) derby that could have helped them out of the relegation zone. Instead they lost and showed no fighting spirit that even suggests that survival is a possibility. As if their safety wasn't already ambivalent enough, they go out and do that, while Bolton scrapped a win away from home. Nothing anyone says can make that sort of performance palatable to me, and I'm sure it's the same story for Birmingham fans.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll have to agree with KME, Birmingham really didn't play great football at all, they were horrible today. Absolutely no fight in them whatsoever. The only bit of good football from them was their goal. But that was probably due to lack of concentration from the Villa defence after just scoring a 4th goal. Actually they did have a pretty good opening shot in the first couple of minutes, but after that they were pretty much silent.

I was actually expecting a hard fought battle between the two, but after the first 10 minutes it was evident that Villa would win. They were just dominating all the field and didn't look like losing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL, I'm having a big argument with someone on another board regarding one of the most stupid topics imaginable:

Whether Wes Brown has been the best right back in the EPL this season. No need to tell you what side I'm arguing.

While I'm at it, I may as well post my EPL team of the season:

*James

Sagna - Ferdinand - Laursen - Evra

Fabregas - Mascherano

Ronaldo - Gerrard - Young

Torres**

Bench: Howard, Lescott, Hleb, J. Cole, Adebayor.*

A wee bit of bias there. Laursen probably shouldn't quite make the first team, but I couldn't help myself. Also, Mascherano may seem an odd choice, but there seriously hasn't been a better defensive midfielder than him this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mascherano is an anything but odd choice, he's had a superb season. 

Mine'd be 

James 

Sagna - Ferdinand - Vidic - Evra 

Ronaldo - Fabregas - Mascherano - Hleb 

Adebayor - Torres 

I know Hleb's better in a free role, but I wanted him in there, and since he can play left side it makes sense. Ashley Young is a very close runner for it though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^ I agree whole heartedly with that team.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea can't really argue with it. Well you could, but you'd be wrong.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This will cause arguments, but I personally would put several people in front of Fabregas. He had a good start to the season and was scoring for fun and although consistent, he has been pretty poor until a few weeks ago. I would probably put Barry ahead of him, and Fabregas just behind him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anderson > Fabregas > Barry.

I think Barry has been overrated ever since he has been put in the England team.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Barry is fantastic admittently, but Cesc is just such an asset all over the pitch for Arsenal. He and Flamini together are masterful.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I think Barry and Jenas have been the best two central midfielders all season TBH.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

> Manchester City are reported to have agreed a Russian record deal for CKSA Moscow's Brazilian striker Jo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be a top signing. Potentially better than Adriano ever was.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Mascherano is an anything but odd choice, he's had a superb season.


I agree, but I don't think there is any chance of him being in the PFA team of the season, which will surely have Gerrard and Fab in the centre of midfield in a 4-4-2.



> Anderson > Fabregas > Barry.
> 
> I think Barry has been overrated ever since he has been put in the England team.


I kind of agree. While it's about time he got his due, and he is deserving of his starting spot in England, he hasn't really excelled enough in the EPL on a regular enough basis to be considered Team of the Year worthy. He may not have the players around him that Fabregas does, but if done purely on form throughout the EPL season, I think Cesc has to be there. It's the same story with Berbatov; there is no question that he's a better player than Adebayor, but Ade's form has been better an more consistent throughout the season.

I didn't start Hleb in my team because some of his best performances this season have been in the CL, and Ashley Young has just been too great this season to drop.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Anderson > Cesc


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If you were to judge the times that they have played head to head there is no question. Over the season it is tight but due to his early season form and goalscoring Fabreags probably edges it.

Anderson will be better though.

EDIT - Everton have signed Pienaar permanently.

And Hleb has been done for violent conduct.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascherano > Fabregas > Barry > Andresen.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Their is no chance Anderson will be a better played than Fabregas IMO

Fabregas is only 20 i think and Anderson is around 18, 19 so i really don't see how people are thinking he will overtake Fabregas and be better


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Andersen is horribly overrated on here.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ Agreed. I know many die hard ManU fans and they dont rate him as high as some people on this message board. 

Anyway, Im glad Hleb was done for the "slap", that was scummy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

People on message boards always have a habit of overrating players.

Look at Owen Hargreaves. I can't believe the amount of sports boards I visit where so many members have a bit of brown above thier lips for him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Bayern fail in Lahm deal
> by Toby Davis, 22 April 2008
> 
> Bayern fail in Lahm deal
> ...


Great news if true, I'd like him at United.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> I think Barry and Jenas have been the best two central midfielders all season TBH.


Jenas? Best Central Midfielder of the season? Has Hargreaves & Fabregas escaped your imagination the whole year?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hargreaves? :lmao

He's had a few good games, that's all. It's blasphemous he is even considered a suspect for the team of the year.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

He's been better than Jenas though. What has Jenas done this year?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Played very well in a cup final.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson > Carrick > Hargreaves > Scholes in terms of this season.


Hargreaves has had some good performances, but due to all his injuries, his form has been hampered greatly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well as the other thread is not being posted in, I may aswell post here about tonight.

I fucking hate the overconfidence going into this.

Everyone thinks we're going to walk it, no werr fucking not.

But I believe, that's what being a Liverpool fan is about, belief, and we will never stop believing. YNWA.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hargreaves should have a great season next season if he stays injury free.




> Manchester United star Cristiano Ronaldo is close to putting pen-to-paper on a new deal that will keep him at the club until 2014, according to reports.
> 
> The Portuguese international had recently agreed a contract extension with the Red Devils which runs to 2012, but Real Madrid's recent interest seems to have sparked a reaction and another offer has been with improved terms.
> 
> ...


:hb


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ste said:


> Well as the other thread is not being posted in, I may aswell post here about tonight.
> 
> I fucking hate the overconfidence going into this.
> 
> ...


Everyone I have talked to up in Liverpool (abliet not that many) have said they don't feel we will walk it. Myself, I feel it will be a typical performence from Chelsea. If we go out firing, we could realy grab a hold of them by the bollocks and tear into them. Terry/Torres is going to be interesting after thier confrontation...of sorts earlier in the season.

I am confident, but not overly. Fact is, I think people are making too bigger deal out of us being at home. Being at home first does not suit us best, but the players will need to adapt to it. As long as we keep it goalless, or get a goal, I think we will go through. We would have the advantage of away goals in the second leg and if tonight is goalless, We could go there and get a score draw or a win.

Whatever happens, I hope Kuyt and Babel are on top form. They could be key on the wing to help Torres out. They provide the ammunition and Torres will do the rest. Hopefully Pennant gets a run out for 20/30 minutes though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Reina, Arbeloa, Aurelio, Carragher, Skrtel, Mascherano, Alonso, Gerrard, Babel, Kuyt, Torres. 

Subs: Itandje, Hyypia, Riise, Pennant, Lucas, Crouch, Benayoun.

Ste my team was right on :smug:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Reina, Arbeloa, Aurelio, Carragher, Skrtel, Mascherano, Alonso, Gerrard, Babel, Kuyt, Torres.
> 
> Subs: Itandje, Hyypia, Riise, Pennant, Lucas, Crouch, Benayoun.
> 
> Ste my team was right on :smug:


Probably the easiest to guess in the Premiership at the moment in all fairness.  Sounds funny coming from a Liverpool supporter, but true.

I'm glad Crouch is on the bench. He could be a real troublesome bastard if given 20 minutes near the end, depending on scoreline.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Quite nervous about the game. 
A goal tonight would do wonders for our chances.Not confident though.

We need to keep it tight. Looking forward to Torres/Terry battle.

Not sure about Malouda either.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh god, Tom. Oh god.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fuck sake,shit defending.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

SOOPAHDIRK!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Condolences go to Frank Lampard Junior and Senior, Jamie Redknapp, Harry Redknapp and the entire Redknapp clan after the events of the past week and ultimatly, today.

---

I guess this rules Frank out of the United game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ What happened?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Frank Lampard's mum died earlier today.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

o.

Condolences to the family.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Frank Lampard's mum died earlier today.


 Condolonces to the family.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Poor Lampard. 

I can't see him playing against us now, maybe Liverpool though.

Here's how I reckon the rest of the season will pan out: We draw at Chelsea, beat West Ham, and Chelsea lose to Newcastle away (they usually do so don't laugh).


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lamps won't play against you, no way. I could not even function in the first few days after my Mum died. I would not expect him to play until next weekend at the earliest. Chelsea have enough players to handle his absence.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Feel sorry for him, been through that and I agree with DC, I couldn't function either. It would take some massive effort for him to play.

Not the reason why I wanted him out, but it doesn't help Chelsea on Saturday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:sad: @ Lampard.

On a better note today is the fucking day, Liverpool reserves and Nemeth are coming to Rosset Park


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't like Lampard, but death is never nice for anyone. 

Sunderland Reserves beat Blackburn Reserves 7-2 

Alan Curbishley needs to get some new players in the transfer window. If it means selling a couple of players, then so be it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know why that result bambozzoles you, reserve matches are no real reflection of first teams, apart from us ofcourse  :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Horrible to hear Lampard's mother died, god knows what state of mine he'll be in when he plays next. Bad enough dealing with a mother with Pneumonia, let alone dealing with no mother at all.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah thats horrible for Lampard, sympathies with him and his family (Jamie Redknapp and Harry Redknapp aswell of course).


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Ste said:


> I don't know why that result bambozzoles you, reserve matches are no real reflection of first teams, apart from us ofcourse  :side:


I saw Ross Wallace was playing for Sunderland, that explains all  :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Horrible for Frank, wouldn't wish death of a family member on anyone, hopefully he can get over it as quickly as possible, but I'm sure it won't be easy for anyone close to the family.


----------



## papermache16 (Dec 1, 2006)

Very sad news about his mother... when I was watching the game on Tuesday and he missed an easy opportunity, some jackass wearing a blues uni next to me exclaimed, "I hope your mother dies!" Well he got what he wanted. He oughta be ashamed to wear that jersey.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh my fucking god Marine beat us 1-0 :sad:

Nemeth shook my hand though which made my life, and we had an emmense atmosphere going.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reserves looked fatigued from what I've heard, not great news going into the Final with Villa. 

However, Insua and Plessis didn't play, so I'd imagine they'll both feature against Birmingham.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nemeth was godlike.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

New Liverpool kits for next season - 




























Very nice tbf, might pick up the keeper one aswell.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Sup Steve?

He looks like he could care less...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks rather retro, like one you had in the 90's imo.

The keepers kit is nice though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks alright. Any pictures of away kits?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nope. That was taken from the LFC website, and no away kit yet.

Oh well, 9:30pm kick off tomorrow for Man Utd/Chelsea, I may just watch it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Less than 24 hrs now.

Nerves are building ever so slowly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surely if you have any interest in the Premier League, you'd watch it? 


Just looking at our record at Chelsea, it's fucking horrible, no goals in our last five and no win in our last six games there. :lmao

Should be a real calm watch.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Only be around for the 1st half tommorow. Can't see it being very entertaining due down to nerves and the fact that if it gets to 60 minutes and they are level, Chelsea will do all they can to try not to lose.

On the other hand, Bournemouth/Crewe tommorow. Win or bust for us and our longest serving player plays his last home match. Going to be a great day.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Surely if you have any interest in the Premier League, you'd watch it?
> 
> 
> Just looking at our record at Chelsea, it's fucking horrible, no goals in our last five and no win in our last six games there. :lmao
> ...


Well, I'm not entirely sure, as I sometimes go out on Saturday nights, but most likely I'll watch it. If it was something in the vicinity of the GREAT TIMESLOT of say 2am, I wouldn't.

It'll be a draw imo, 1-1 or 0-0.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Surely if you have any interest in the Premier League, you'd watch it?
> 
> 
> Just looking at our record at Chelsea, it's fucking horrible, no goals in our last five and no win in our last six games there. :lmao
> ...


Wanna know what's even more scary?

2 of the last 4 goals we've managed against Chelsea have come from Louis Saha. :shocked:

One other from Giggs and the other from "Super" Tevez.

Worries me that Tevez is the only one of them that'll have a chance to score. Ronnie and Rooney to lift plz.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Tomorrow is going to be horrible to sit through. I have a feeling we will do them though. Which probably doesn't bode well actually.

No doubt he will make changes to the side as well. Can't see the ginger magician starting. And I reckon Giggs will get the nod on the left.

Big blow that they will have a fully fit Essien to come back.

Also really sad what ahs happened to Frank and his family this week.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If Giggs is picked ahead of Nani, I'll cry.

Anderson and Carrick/Hargreaves midfield plz.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

If Giggs is picked, Fergie is having an affair with him behind his wifes back.

I can't explain otherwise why he would play Giggs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What would be your ideal team to start tomorrow?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

VDS
Brown Vida BEAST Evra

Ronaldo Hargreaves Anderson Park

Tevez
Rooney

If Vid is fit. If not give Gerry a game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anderson should definetley start. Giggs will probaly start ahead of Park, and for some reason I can possibly see a 4-5-1 happening, with maybe Tevez on the bench.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Judging by the way Fergie has played against Chelsea in the past I think he will go 442 with a withdrawn striker to cover Makelele or the other holding midfielder they will play if Maka is rested. Could be Tevez that does that job or Anderson.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If he doesn't start Anderson, I'll be very confused. I expect he'll play Giggs over Nani, so I won't be disappointed when that does indeed happen.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I personally feel Anderson won't start. It seems Fergie likes experience hence why I have a feeling he will pick Scholes and Giggs, or at least one of then, probably Scholes.

He could go 4-5-1 with Scholes and Anderson in midfield, Carrick holding just behind them and Ronaldo and Giggs/Nani playing in midfield, but also AM just behind Rooney. It depends. A lot of options.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Can't see him playing Scholesy 3 games in 6 days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't either, he did better than in recent times on Wednesday, but I think Anderson with his great pace, passing, and the fact he can also get back and defend, I'd like to think he would start, but who knows with Fergie.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*----------------------VDS

---------Brown - Vidic - Rio - Evra


Ronaldo - Hargreaves - Carrick - Anderson - Giggs

---------------------Rooney*

imo. Best team for the match, and Fergie will get it spot on.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Accompanied by a bench of Kus, Tevez, O'Shambles, Nani and Scholes/Park most likely...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That team would do me, although I'd rather have Nani, instead of Giggs, but that ain't going to happen.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Giggs can't really be involved in the best team for anything at the minute.

I'd be happy enough with that though if we play Anderson in a more advanced midfield role. It also depends on Rooney fitness to play the lone role up top.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson being the most advanced of the three in the middle would be best, Scholes sitting in the middle and Carrick just behind him.


Rooney didn't look all that fit on Wednesday, lord only knows how he'll be on Saturday.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I mark for me being in some school thing instead of watching the match tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What school thing, on a Saturday?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sounds right and shite.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Some Intense Spanish Revision class.

I'm apparently working at an A, and I am meant to get an A*

:sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure I'd choke a bitch.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Owned Ste. My German target is an A, and I'm at an A so :smug: :smug: :smug:

Pretty nervous about tomorrow now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I would not go. I mean, an A is still pretty darn impressive and considering GCSE's are not as crucial as the Goverment tries to suggest, and the fact you are getting an A, that is well, awesome. My Teachers tried to do the same when I was working at an A. 

I told them in no uncertain terms to fuck off. I was already working overtime at school, and after.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Utterly bricking it, even though we could lose and it would still be in our hands, I'd rather not have to be in that position. I'm so hopeful we can get some sort of result tomorrow, and just take a load of pressure off the team, going into the CL game.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't like the look of having to play West Ham, they tend to play well against us, or we play badly against them. I don't want to go into that game with Chelsea right behind us. So, a win/draw will do me fine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're not playing well at the moment, simple as that really, we're getting by just about, but I'm just thinking we're capable of another slip up sadly.

Gabriele Marcotti just said on 5Live what I've been saying for years about Riise 'he's just a guy who hits the ball hard and earns a load of money'. 

Steve Claridge went sick at him. :lmao



5Live seem under the strong impression Fergie's going to be playing a big amount of reserves tomorrow, and I'm starting to think that's not totally out of the question.


----------



## hbkick (Mar 23, 2008)

united can't afford to underestimate chelsea, they have to go full strength


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> We're not playing well at the moment, simple as that really, we're getting by just about, but I'm just thinking we're capable of another slip up sadly.
> 
> Gabriele Marcotti just said on 5Live what I've been saying for years about Riise 'he's just a guy who hits the ball hard and earns a load of money'.
> 
> ...


I heard about that too, very stupid idea. We can wrap up the league with a win or maybe a draw tomorrow, don't know what Fergie would be thinking in doing that. It's an invitation for Chelsea to beat us.

I hope its just rumours and theres's no truth to it. 

omg at dong scoring the winner


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> 5Live seem under the strong impression Fergie's going to be playing a big amount of reserves tomorrow, and I'm starting to think that's not totally out of the question.


I doubt that tbh, although I dont doubt we will.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can see us resting a good few tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as it isn't a laughable team, i'm alright with it, but again I'd rather not lose tomorrow.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can understand him doing it, but I still think it would be better to put a strong team out and get the league out of the way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sometimes Fergie still baffles me though, so I'm prepared.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find a stream for Liverpool vs Birmingham later tonight? It's not airing on TV at all...


----------



## hbkick (Mar 23, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a stream for Liverpool vs Birmingham later tonight? It's not airing on TV at all...


why bother? overrated torres is not gonna score so your not gonna reach the point of... you know what


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Overrated? Hardly.

He hasn't performed all too well against certain big teams, but he's been explosively good this season and for the majority has really carried Liverpool to points they didn't deserve/look like getting.

Straight up, Rio has had him in his pocket, but in nearly every other game he's been in, he's looked dangerous and showed a great eye for goal.

Rafa will prolly field a weakened line up anyways, just to spare them a hammering they'd get if Torres was on the field, after Birmingham's "display" against Villa last week.

EDIT - Oshit Spurs...



> *Tottenham have won the race to sign Croatia midfielder Luka Modric for a fee believed to be £15.8m (20m euros).*
> 
> The Carling Cup winners have agreed terms with the in-demand 22-year-old, fending off interest from Premier League rivals Newcastle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hbkick said:


> united can't afford to underestimate chelsea, they have to go full strength



Why would United underestimate them when Chelsea are only 3 points behind them, you idiot.

Just leave.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Immense signing for Spurs.

Modric and Berbs together = gasm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad Spurs got him and not a certain other London club.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I would have liked him at Arsenal, but as long as we get a good left footed winger I'll be happy. He's very similar to Rosicky and Hleb, so I'd rather get someone who can offer us something new. Perhaps Ben Arfa would be good, although he still has a lot of improving to do before he's considered good enough for our first team.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Helb and Flamini will be off in the summer imo, so you need to start looking for their replacements.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So, how long until you can find out the team Fergie will be putting out? 15 mins before kick-off or..?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd say about half an hour, to 45 minutes before kickoff, and that's when you can expect me to come on here and post with pure anger and disgust.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Or if you see Anderson on the teamsheet, a sense of overwhelming joy?

Anderson scoring against Chelsea = you passing out from excitement?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ The joy of seeing Super mixed with the disgust of a likely Giggs inclusion.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd mark for Anderson to play and injure Drogba.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I think everyone would love to see that.

Bar Chelseafan and Bradders.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Apparently Lampard didn't want Drogba at the funeral with the fear he'd take a dive in the box.

Well, should be a good night. I'll watch Cowboys/Storm before Man United/Chelsea starts.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

hbkick said:


> why bother? overrated torres is not gonna score so your not gonna reach the point of... you know what


You must be the biggest moron I've ever seen on here, and that says alot. 

Why bother? Because it's his team, he follows no matter what team we put out. I'm sure you're some sort of glory supporter who only watches the big games.

Overrated Torres? He's got 30 goals in his first ever season here. Our first player in this decade to get 20 league goals. He's nominated for player of the year and he's got 2 consecutive Anfield hat tricks, something that hasn't been done at Liverpool in an absolute age. He's also scored against every Prem club, excluding Birmingham, Man City, Villa and United. 3 of which he still a chance of scoring against. 

"so your not gonna reach the point of...you know what". Ooh, the suspense, with your elipses. What aren't we going to reach? A goal? Torres didn't play against Fulham and we won easily.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KME said:


> You must be the biggest moron I've ever seen on here, and that says alot.
> 
> Why bother? Because it's his team, he follows no matter what team we put out. I'm sure you're some sort of glory supporter who only watches the big games.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about him Ben, he's been trying to wind people up all day. I just ignore him now. 

I'm pissed off that it isn't televised (Liverpool vs Birmingham) - But I'll watch a stream most likely.

----------------------VDS

---------Brown - Vidic - Rio - Evra


Ronaldo - Hargreaves - Carrick - Anderson - Nani

---------------------Rooney

Is what I think Fergie should put out.

Tevez on the bench, and to be subbed on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exchange Giggs for Nani, and I'm thinking that's possibly what it will be.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True. Although doesn't he like to rest Giggs/Scholes in those 'big games'?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, he usually likes to play them in the big games, but seeing as Scholes played the last two games, and Giggs came on late and didn't touch the ball on Wednesday, it's a pretty safe bet that Giggs will play and Scholes wont, I would have thought.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chelsea midfielder Frank Lampard is expected to miss the game following the death of his mother on Thursday. 

Michael Essien returns to the squad having been suspended for the Champions League match against Liverpool. 

Manchester United are hopeful defender Nemanja Vidic will be fit to play after missing out against Barcelona because of a stomach complaint. 

Boss Sir Alex Ferguson has promised to make "a couple of changes" and is expected to recall Ryan Giggs. 

Scholes out, Anderson in, tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Straight from the BBC Website, good job. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yep, well would of posted it earlier, but eh couldn't be stuffed.

Grr, 2 hours to go.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Tonight's game should be a cracker!

United SHOULD get up on top and hopefully finish clear of Chelsea, but we'll see.





Go United!


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Richie said:


> Tonight's game should be a cracker!
> 
> United SHOULD get up on top and hopefully finish clear of Chelsea, but we'll see.
> 
> ...


Gtfo, plz? kthxbye.

I think tonight will end in a 2-2 draw with a lot of end-to-end stuff. Chelsea's got to get the win, so they'll be playing attacking football, which could lead to some ManUtd counter attacks. I'm expecting a very good game.

Aussies, is it the early game? If so, 9.45?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kronical™ said:


> Gtfo, plz? kthxbye.
> 
> I think tonight will end in a 2-2 draw with a lot of end-to-end stuff. Chelsea's got to get the win, so they'll be playing attacking football, which could lead to some ManUtd counter attacks. I'm expecting a very good game.
> 
> Aussies, is it the early game? If so, 9.45?


Yes, it starts right after this Cowboys/Storm game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

lol @ end to end in Chelsea-United :side: 

It'll be tight, 1-1 I think.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Yes, it starts right after this Cowboys/Storm game.


I'm without Foxtel this week, that's why I asked.. I'll have to find a stream.

Cowboys will do them Storm[/rugby]


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Chelsea don't know what 'attacking football' is.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Beat me to it. 



> I'm without Foxtel this week, that's why I asked.. I'll have to find a stream.


I got you a sweet link if ya need it jobberoo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea will have to attack, which should help us, if Fergie starts players who can actually run.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Who in our team can't?


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I got you a sweet link if ya need it jobberoo.


Hook up please 'Gade, thanks much <3

Considering they've got Champions League football next week, what type of eleven are the teams fielding? I haven't read nothing as of yet.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There won't be anymore than 2 goals in this match. Chelsea will be ever so slight favourites but I think it'll end 1-1 which will ultimately crown United as Champions. And how they deserve it. If Chelsea somehow manage to win the league I'll be sick.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd like to think Cowboys can win, as I tipped them. But they're blowing chances.

6-0 half time to Storm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Who in our team can't?


Scholes is hardly mobile these days, obviously, and Giggs isn't as quick as he once was.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Going to be a great day. Off to a sold out Dean Court a little later on. Going to be an emotional day, the retirment of our longest serving player, possible relegation and also the fact we don't even know whether we will be in exsitence in a few weeks.

Man, I really don't want to get relegated, that could mean the difference between getting a takeover bid or not.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This is the type of game you'll want Giggs in over Nani. Nothing Nani can do himself will threaten Chelsea's defence too much, but if Giggs is well supported by Evra, he still has the ability and know how to help pick apart the Chelsea defence with his passing assurance with the ball. Also, Giggs will help curb Belletti's attacking role in the Chelsea team more than Nani would. Some of what Giggs does on the field is subtle, and I feel that whenever he's on the field, he allows Rooney to play better as he's getting much more possession than he would if Nani were playing, as he's busy trying to beat defenders and take the ball to the byline, which isn't United's game.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

We need to attack as anything but a win is no good.

I expect we won't though. 



> Chelsea don't know what 'attacking football' is


We generally know how to get a result though.

I've got a sneaky feeling the home record will go tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really don't see us winning oddly enough, I can see it being a draw or Chelsea some how getting the win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nah, there'll be a draw today and Liverpool will end the record.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Chelseafan said:


> We generally know how to get a result though.



Wait for a stoppage time own goal?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> Wait for a stoppage time own goal?


I hope so

Essien needs to start in midfield too,where he can have an impact on the game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Essien's impact will rely on him taking dives.

I expect some team news in the next 10 minutes, Ben.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> Nah, there'll be a draw today and Liverpool will end the record.


You know beating them at home in the CL, would have no impact on the record, don't you? :side:


And yeah should be some team news very soon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, well we'll break our own hoodoo of not scoring there I guess.

Off topic, but ban please:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/383190-sean-taylor-dead-24-real-report.html

Kidding, but he bumped a 3 month old thread.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> Essien's impact will rely on him taking dives.


And his beast like play

Should be interesting to see the teams tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The Chelsea home record is only in Domestic League, rit? I remember Charlton beating them last season, or the end of the season before.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Look at you, Kenny the Mod.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

A right few rested. No Ronny, Scholes, Hargreaves or Evra. Fletch, Silvestre and Giggs start. Big Vid is there though.

Chelsea put out their strongest minus Maka.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ No Ronnie? :no:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nope, benched.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks quite strange, tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Team will do, no Ronny and Evra which is kinda very gay, but I'm happy with the rest.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The two dummies at full back worry me most.

Hope Vid and Rooney are fit and able to have a good impact on the game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Funny joke by Ferguson. He's obviously confident in winning the remaining two matches.

I suppose Chelsea don't attack with much width, which explains why he's resting Evra.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jesus christ, he trusts Silvestre ahead of Neville?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

So are Rooney and Tevez both starting? Or is Ji getting the nod ahead of one of them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The full team.

GK: VDS

RB: Brown
CB: Ferdinand
CB: Vidic
LB: Silvestre

RM: Nani
CM: Fletcher
CM: Carrick
CM: Anderson
LM: Giggs

CF: Rooney

Subs: Kuz, O'Shea, Hargreaves, Ronaldo, Tevez


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fletch'll be man of the match.

Sup Chelseafan?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really like the midfield, even without Ron.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Oshit it's the Bald Backline for us. :side:

I've been wondering if we'd see it this season.

Nani in over Park is good too, no offense to Ji, but Nani is a bigger attacking threat, despite being a greedy little prick at times.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fergie really rates Carrick, he is the one midfielder who starts every big game we have.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Solid defence, I expect our midfield to boss theirs especially with Anderson back, Fletcher's a bonus as well. Good to see Nani start and Rooney play as the striker.

Got Tevez and Ronaldo to bring on if we need help, or Hargreaves to close the game down.

Good stuff. :agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nani on the right? Hmm.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I understand playing Carrick. He's been in good form lately, and plays the deep playmaker role very well.

Not enough legs in the midfield, which is needed if you want to attack with a 4-5-1. Hargreaves should have started over Fletcher, who will probably pop up with a headed winner, 1-0 :side:

If Hargreaves started, Nani could have pushed up far and supported Rooney a lot, with Hargreaves covering as a winger, which he does very well. Fergie has really underused Owen this season imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's an underwhelming team. Fletcher, Brown, Silvestre and Giggs, oh dear. 

Leaving out Hargreaves, Ronaldo, Tevez and Evra is stupid. Ok, rest some players, but not your BEST players.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fletcher's main asset is his legs and stamina, Anderson has all the running power in the world. Legs won't be a problem, I can see ball retention being the bigger problem.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

T-C said:


> Fletch'll be man of the match.
> 
> Sup Chelseafan?


Not much. Hungover.

The midfield will be interesting.Could decide a lot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ronny warming up was sexy as.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Fletcher's main asset is his legs and stamina, Anderson has all the running power in the world. Legs won't be a problem, I can see ball retention being the bigger problem.


Hargreaves is quick though. He'd cover a lot more ground than Fletch will today, and get wide too, which is obviously needed as Brown is useless in attack.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He is but I think Fergie sees Hargreaves as vital for the Barca game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I assume your going to go with VDS, Brown, Evra, Vidic, Rio, Ronny, Park, Owen, Scholes, Rooney, Tevez, in a 4-4-2 at home to Barca then.

I suppose Hargreaves will be needed there as Scholes won't do much in the way of running. I just think a lot of Hargreaves attacking ability is wasted at times. Personally I think he's your best midfielder other than Ronny.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great start Chelsea, United look really scared of the ball. 

If only Kalou had better vision.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLACK

1-0

Well deserved really, even though I hate them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our defending has been horrible, it was simply a matter of time really.

Get Giggs the fuck off and bring Ronny on.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Need to bring Ronaldo and Tevez on. 

Poor Vidic, takes such a beating that guy.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Get in Michael.
Completely deserved we ned to keep it up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

There's no excuses for just how shite we have been.

STOP PLAYING 4-5-1 AGAINST BIG TEAMS. We look like shit going forward, but on the same taken our defending has been useless once again.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nothing has gone right. Vid can't get a lucky break at the minute.

Giggs has been utterly shocking.

Fletch is the only one of the front 6 who can be pleased with his work so far.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fergie is stupid for playing this team. Nani needs to get subbed immediately.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea Nani has nearly been as awful as Giggs. Tevez and Ronny on for both of them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It needs to happen now.

It won't happen for prolly 15-20 mins knowing Fergie.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ballacks! :side:

United best sort themselves out imminently. Although with the current defence on show, Chelsea look like scoring another, in which case it will be all over.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani has done better than Giggs easily, but yeah he hasn't played well.


I was prepared for us to lose this, and I expect that to be the case. Honestly wouldn't shock me if we threw away the title, what with how we're playing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

We've been poo since the Boro draw tbh. The wheels started falling off there.

We did well to get over Arsenal, through set pieces, but still looked shakey and since then have been really off.

If Chelsea win the title this season, it'll sicken me.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's still mathematically possible for Arsenal to win the league if the score stays the same. We'll just have to win every match from here on in with United losing all theirs and Chelsea getting no more than a point.

KEEP THE FAITH! :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Aye, been right and shite recently.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Ferguson came into the game with the wrong intent playing for the draw as they did with Barcelona, a loss now would really put pressure on United for there next few important games.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Damn carvalho

Looks like we're going for it with Anelka on.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

GET THE FUCK IN CHELSEA.

:lmao @ Fergie.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Robbed.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

FFS.

Lovely that Chelsea once again get to rely on penalties to get them home when they've run out of attacking ideas.

Still disgraceful how we played overall, Ronnie made a HUGE difference, but where the fuck was Tevez? Why did Giggs stay on?

The mistery's of Fergie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We were shit, it wouldn't shock me if we blew the title tbh, we're not playing good enough. 

Fergie fucked up today.

O'Shea on for Anderson was moronic.

And Tevez never coming on was horrible.


Terrible.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

What was Carrick thinking.

Deserved a point out of the game, need Newcastle to get a result against Chelsea now.

Can't believe O'Shea came on that early, Tevez should of came on instead.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We didn't deserve a point, the team was negative and when Fergie made the subs was laughable.

It's Chelsea at home, they were always going to get a second.


Why we've been so defensive this season I'll never know, we're an attacking team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That handball incident was very controversial. The camera angle of it was rather vague, but from the look of it, it hit Carrick's knee or thigh, not hand. Nevertheless, United didn't deserve a point from the match, but best win their remaining two as Chelsea winning the league would be as big an injustice as I've ever seen in an EPL season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

When Fergie tries to play tactical, he more often than not fucks up.

That, was another prime example.

It's pathetic how nervous we've been in recent weeks, just pathetic.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We actually started to play well in the second half, I'm sure if Tevez came on we would of got a second.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We never played well, Giggs was useless, and Nani had one of those games where he played like a stubborn child, unwilling to pass the ball.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It looks as though Liverpool are plotting an elaborate joke on Bolton. With the line-up they're playing, they're handing the game to Brum. I don't blame them. The Reebok's always been a bitchy place to go.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

They had nothing to offer in the second half. They were completely out of ideas. 

Still can't tell if it was a pen or not, but the way that linesman was going he was going to give it. Carrick should not have given that dick a decision to make. 

Looking at it again it was a pen, but that lineo was still shit all game.

Stupid Carrick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a very annoying way to lose the game. If we'd gone for the game from the start, chances are we'd have easily got something...

Really depressing game, and now huge and avoidable pressure is on the team.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

It's a hard defeat to take at this point in the season, but we've got the easier games, I'm sure we'll get through it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If the arse falls out of our season now it would be the disaster of all disasters.

Still should take it.

If West Ham make it difficult for us next week I would have no problem with them all dying.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Very happy.
Not sure about the penalty at all tbh. I'll need to see it again.Still ya take what you can get.

United's title to lose still as they should win their 2 remaining games.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chelsea still have a tough game at St James' Park, where I believe they don't have the best of records, which could make things a lot easier for United.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They drew 0-0 there last season, in a game Chelsea really had to win. 

I'm bricking it now for the rest of our season, just don't feel positive at all right now.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

What a jump, was a shit load of pressure on him for that pen.

Quality game, but I can see Chelsea slipping up to Newcastle, but I hope it goes to the last day. 
Essien should have got MOTM in my opinion, Cole surprisingly had a good game also. Kalou was dire, messed up so many passes. Rooneys injury serious?
Poor Carvallho, I felt so sorry for him when Rooney scored and the camera went on him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney was already hurt after Wednesday, why he played over Tevez I don't know, seeing as he clearly wasn't 100%. That'll be him out of the game on Tuesday, I'd guess.


----------



## DestrosSecret (Dec 23, 2007)

fuck fuck fuck.

Not what we need with Barcelona coming up


----------



## Raven_Punk_Effect (Apr 19, 2008)

anyone know who Man Untined are playing and where we are on the Ladder i have been missing out?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man Utd play West Ham at Old Trafford then Wigan away.


----------



## Raven_Punk_Effect (Apr 19, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> Man Utd play West Ham at Old Trafford then Wigan away.


okay thanks hope we win and you know where wer are on the ladder at the moment.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Who the fuck do you follow?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

What the fuck ..Ladder
He supports United I assume..dunno though..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool playing absolute wank with a useless team aginst Birmingham.

down 2-0, and could be more it seems.


----------



## Raven_Punk_Effect (Apr 19, 2008)

i go for Man United and a ladder is like the league table were the teams are so Man United are first yes this is awesome news go the Devils.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You sound like a gloryhunter, not a real fan.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Liverpool playing absolute wank with a useless team aginst Birmingham.
> 
> down 2-0, and could be more it seems.


Whats the team 'Pool are playing?

1 back for liverpool, Crouch got it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Reina

Finnan - Skrtel - Hypia - Riise (now subbed for Insua)

Pennant - Plessi - Lucas - Benayoun

Crouch - Voro

Crouch just scored, 2-1.


----------



## Raven_Punk_Effect (Apr 19, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> You sound like a gloryhunter, not a real fan.


im a real fan have been since i was a little kid my dad got me hooked on Man Untd.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Raven_Punk_Effect said:


> i go for Man United and a ladder is like the league table were the teams are so Man United are first yes this is awesome news go the Devils.


So how is it awesome news that Chelsea beat us


----------



## hbkick (Mar 23, 2008)

what the phuck are looserpool doing i want birmingham to stay on prem


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Raven_Punk_Effect said:


> i go for Man United *and a ladder is like the league table were the teams are* so Man United are first yes this is awesome news go the Devils.


orly?

:no:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Raven_Punk_Effect said:


> i go for Man United and a ladder is like the league table were the teams are so Man United are first yes this is awesome news go the Devils.


:side:

Why not just call it a league table instead of a ladder then


----------



## hbkick (Mar 23, 2008)

seriously hope united win their remaining games, nobody wants the most boring team to win the premiership


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Im guessing the kid is only trying to get his post count up and spam this thread. This seems like the best day of football of the season in terms of entertainment, cant wait for MOTD!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Great win by Fulham in the end, 2-0 down and win 3-2. May help their cause for relegation.

Happy that Liverpool could atleast draw, keeps 4th place ours now.

I LOL hard at Boro losing again, with an own goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

These spamming jobbers need to stop, can't say I'm in the mood for idiots.


Looks like it's been an entertaining day of games, I'll look forward to watching MOTD, apart from the first game, obviously.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> im a real fan have been since i was a little kid *my dad got me hooked on Man Untd.*


Incidentally not if you need someone to tell you that your supposed team is top of the table. 

Also, Fulham's win was brilliant even though there's not much hope for them. Also, Benjani's generosity was rather comical too.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

hbkick said:


> seriously hope united win their remaining games, nobody wants the most boring team to win the premiership


I do.


----------



## hbkick (Mar 23, 2008)

Chelseafan said:


> I do.


i will give ya a chelsea joke
Q. two chelsea fans jump off a cliff. which one hits the ground first?.
A. who gives a F**K!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

In fairness, Wigan, Bolton, Reading and Sunderland play more boring football than Chelsea.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is my first post on this site :agree:

I am just onto say, I was pleased with our result today from the position we were in. No surprise that Rafa fielded a weakened side. Also, glad to see Crouchy get on the score sheet

Dissapointed with the Chelsea score today, not that i wanted United to win just didn't want Chelsea to gain alot of momentum heading into our game on Wednesday night at the Bridge


----------



## Raven_Punk_Effect (Apr 19, 2008)

Benjo™ said:


> So how is it awesome news that Chelsea beat us


i did not know that Chelsea beat us i have not seen it as of late cos our cable has Fuck up and we get it on Fox Sports over here.people here call it a Ladder why i dont know but a League Table sounds better.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

hbkick said:


> i will give ya a chelsea joke
> Q. two chelsea fans jump off a cliff. which one hits the ground first?.
> A. who gives a F**K!


Funny.

^:lmao do australians call the premier league a ladder..first I heard of it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Anyone who asks "you know where we are on the ladder?" is not a real fan. How can you be so oblivious to your own teams league position? 



hbkick said:


> i will give ya a chelsea joke
> Q. two chelsea fans jump off a cliff. which one hits the ground first?.
> A. who gives a F**K!


There used to be a better joke in this thread. 

That joke was you before your ban. 

Happy with our result, after being 2-0 down to relegation battlers with fringe players who could have easily thrown the towel in. Insua and Pennant's respective runs down the flanks were encouraging. Pennant was MOTM, with Skrtel, Insua, Plessis and Crouch also doing well. 

A good result that basically assures 4th spot, providing Everton don't go on an incredible scoring spree.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Some very interesting looking games in the Prem today. 

Chelsea just about deserved all 3 points today which was pretty much down to their first half performance. I think someone needs to tell Ferguson that sometimes, just sometimes attack is the best form of defence. But who am I to question Ferguson?

All I've heard on the radio on the way back from North End is how Ferdinand proved why he shouldn't be England captain with his conduct. At the time of all this I was ironing my North End shirt lol, what did he do?

Edit - Just seen the Fergie interview. So much respect for the man but some of his comments towards the referee is very hippocritical considering less than a month ago he was saying how coaches and players need to respect the referee more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Basically Rio and the whole United team ganged around the referee at every opportunity. Terry on the other hand pulled Chelsea players away from the referee on a couple of occasions. Then Rio started arguing with Mikel after Shevchenko cleared off the line from Fletcher, being a sore loser. 

Ferguson's interview after the match was pathetic, whining about refereeing decisions non stop. Today was a stone wall pen, and all the penalty's he was claiming United should have had came from innocuous, nothing challenges. He set the team out poorly and got it totally and utterly wrong.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie looked so down in the interview, but his selection cost us today, he can rant that we should of had a penatly, which we should of, and yeah we've had some laughable decisions go against us recently, no doubt about it, but he has to take most of the blame for getting the team wrong, even the substitutions were wrong today.

Why oh why this season Fergie has tried to make us so defensive, I don't know, it's not his game, and it's not the teams game at all.


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

In my opinion that was the best game Chelsea have played in long time. I thought we played excellently the first half and most of the second half. The first goal by Ballack was a brilliant header and well deserved for our efforts in the first half. Rooney's goal although very well taken was more down to the piss poor concentration of Chelsea. I cant stand Drogba at the moment and i have felt this way for quite some time, he is selfish and seems to think he can do what ever he wants. If i was Avram Grant i would have pulled him to the side and told him to get his fucking act together. Chelsea at the moment are laking a good corner and free kicks taker, the majority of the free kicks and corners were very poor especially now when Lampard isn't there. All in all i though it was a very entertaining game and this will make the last couple of games even more exciting and vital for both teams.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Fergie looked so down in the interview, but his selection cost us today, he can rant that we should of had a penatly, which we should of, and yeah we've had some laughable decisions go against us recently, no doubt about it, but he has to take most of the blame for getting the team wrong, even the substitutions were wrong today.
> 
> Why oh why this season Fergie has tried to make us so defensive, I don't know, it's not his game, and it's not the teams game at all.


Conceeding 19 goals in 36 games might be part of the reason.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fuck me Fergie, some terrible descions this week. Could easily cost us the league and CL.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Cristiano Ronaldo should of started tbh. You do have a CL match coming up, but his fitness is immense, i think he easily could of played 90 minutes today and Tuesday. Fergie needs to stop whinging, i felt it was a penalty, Nani should of gone off earlier, he was absolutely terrible, some days you need to blame your players, not the officials.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Pissed off Man Utd fan, making a long post, apologies beforehand :$.

Really shitty week imo. I thought after the late equalizer at Blackburn we would've had the momentum with us to go and beat Barca in their back yard, and end Chelseas unbeaten run at home, effectively wrapping up the league. Then, upon first sight of the starting line up for that game, I was really confident. Looked like we'd set up 4-4-2 and actually have a go at a side that was there for the taking. That didnt exactly turn out as expected, as we ended up doing a good job at making Barca look good. (Having said that, if Ronaldo had converted the penalty, I'm confident we'd have won the game comfortably).

Regardless, the odd decision to once again deploy Rooney out wide in Europe baffled me - given the fact SAF himself admitted after Roma away that Rooney out wide was a mistake, and they gave Roma a lot more problems when he was switched through the middle. The fact we went to play for a draw - regardless of what SAF said before the match about attacking - baffled me further. Great defensive record, sure. But there are very few teams that can attack a game like this current United side. Shocked that Anderson never got a run out for the last twenty minutes - his energy alone could've provided something for us, as a contrast to the pedestrian Scholes and Carrick, who, to me, still looks like a deer caught in the headlights when it comes to passing forwards further than five yards. Not sure what any other United fans thought about it after the game, but I turned the TV off after, and felt like we'd just got hammered 3-0.

Immediately following that one, the confidence level dropped for todays game, but I had the hope that we'd rebound from a match where we gave a poor account of ourselves (albeit defended brilliantly to keep a clean sheet), and grab ourselves a point before focusing on Tuesday.

Looking at todays line up, seeing Rooney up top filled me with a bit of confidence, given that imo John Terry has looked very unsure and shaky at times in recent months. Thought the team was set up pretty well, with Anderson back in to add some energy which we desperately lacked in the middle on Wednesday, but we could've done with Hargreaves anchoring the midfield, rather than Carrick (Of course, that would'nt have been for long given the Vidic situation). Obviously, losing Vidic early on was a set back, and Chelsea admittedly were on top for the whole of the first half, although United just didnt seem to be at the races.

Came out second half and (fortunately) got the equaliser. Thought from there we'd have the onus to go and win the game. Seemed like the right time to bring in Ronaldo, although it was a shame it was for Rooney. Any word on if his injury is serious btw?? From here though, I got really pissed off :$.

Firstly, how the hell did Ballack get away with trying to swap shirts with Ronaldo upon his arrival in the game?? Anyway, he got away with it, the game goes on ... and John O'Shea comes on for Anderson.

John O'Shea comes on for Anderson?? Answers as to why on a postcard please. I like John O'Shea, dont get me wrong. The guy is pretty handy at times (see Anfield last season, Highbury in '05), but to bring him on for, imo, our most effective player of the day in the middle of the park was a shambolic decision. Darren Fletcher hadnt played a game for a month, surely it'd be a good decision to replace him?? Nani offered very little for my money, and at times seemed in it for himself, a candidate for replacement perhaps?? Nope, Anderson it is. No doubt he'll be left on the bench again come Tuesday for Scholes. Can anyone confirm if Anderson is suffering from an injury of some sort?? It just seems odd to me that one of our shining lights this season wasnt considered for Barcelona, and was sacrificed for a defensive player today.

The penalty was a penalty, no complaints. TBH, I felt United had done enough for the draw, but Chelsea won the match. I can live with that, just about.

Over the last week though, I just feel like Sir Alex has bottled it big time. The negative tactics in Spain, withdrawing Anderson today when he was beginning to make a mark on the game to play out the draw, has left our season on a knifedge.

We'll not hold Barcelona again on Tuesday, so we'll need to score at least twice, and more likely three times, if they are to make it to Moscow. Given todays loss, and the petulance towards the end, I think United are cracking under pressure, and I just have this awful feeling we'll see a score draw on Tuesday night.

And as for the final two games of the season - We're overdue a result against West Ham, but I have this awful gut feeling we'll slip up away to Wigan. That would be a horrible shame, given the results we've achieved, the style of football we've played for the majority of the season, and to end it potless would be a real shame.

I am however, the most pessimistic of United fans that just allowed himself to get extremely optimistic. Somebody please reassure me, and tell me how wrong I am


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope your right :side:

Basically as far as I can see the title is still United's to lose, and I think you'll get 6 points from the next 6. Wigan away isn't too hard, especially if they have nothing to play for then, and you have West Ham at home, which should be okay due to thier woeful away tactics.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Of course it's still ours to lose, and worst of all I can see us losing it and ending the season with nothing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd mark.

And we won the CL, that would be wankable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd be considering jumping off the earth if such events took place.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

FAO : United fans...

... Premiership or Champions League?


----------



## R0naldo (Apr 26, 2008)

RKO Destiny™;5661874 said:


> FAO : United fans...
> 
> ... Premiership or Champions League?


BOTH :agree:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

If I was a United fan i would want the Champions League

European Title > National Title TBH


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I knew some twat would say that.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I take it ya mean the guy who said both


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want the league about 100x more than the CL.

Or anything else in the world :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Personally I want the League more, just because it would be a total disaster for us to lose it now after all the hard work and I want us to prove our dominance in England again.

I'm used to the pain of us fucking up in Europe and getting knocked out, and although it'll really hurt, as it always does, if this season ends and we've thrown away the title, chances are it'll be one of, if not, the worst feelings I've ever had to do with football.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I want the CL more, but we could still win both so....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

CL will never mean as much to me as it did in Istanbul, just as we won't, nor any team I doubt win it in such a manner.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I'm still pretty sure Utd will win the title, you'd expect them to win the last 2 games, Wigan & West Ham are hardly unbeatable...

I reckon Chelsea will beat United in the CL final as well, tbcfth


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Haven't read any posts here about the game, so sorry if I repeat anyone.

We'll win the title, it'll only spur us on to beat West Ham and Wigan, there's no reason we shouldn't. West Ham are always dodgy, but we'll have them if it means the difference between winning the league and not.

Pissed about losing today though, but our team decision was stupid. Giggs showed and gave nothing, and we did get fucked over by losing Vidic early. If Ronaldo had started over Giggs, I thought it might have been different, but at least he's rested for Barca. Nani looked good today, and I'm suprised at no Tevez - but hopefully that means he'll play on Tuesday.

Still favourites for the title, but its definately in our own hands and sometimes football doesn't go the way it should, but I really still believe we'll win the title. This is probably the first time I've remained upbeat after a loss, especially one to a title rival. 

Can't wait for Barca.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Alex, I'm normally in some sort of agreement with everything you say to some degree, but _Nani looked good today_? I thought he was terrible. When ball retention was required, he lost it, when crosses were needed he shot, when passes were a must, he kept running and got tackled. I think he had a really poor game and struggled running at a fresh Ashley Cole. He's alot like Babel, very raw, but electric from the bench against tiring full backs, he'll need time to start making impacts on games from the start, but for now, I think United need a new option on the left, because Giggs looks like my grandad out on the wing, and Park simply is not good enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani was lively, but showed his stubborn immature side, more often than not. He certainly did more than Giggs, even if what he did was making a poor pass or making the wrong decision. Right now with Nani, you just don't know what you're going to get, and today, when we needed him to perform like he did against Arsenal in the FA Cup, he sadly didn't.

I feeling rather down tonight, hopefully my moods very different come Tuesday night, and not worse.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im gonna be shitting myself on Tuesday, everytime Messi got the ball he fucked us about. The guy is miles better than Ronaldo live.

They will score, so we'll need at least 2 to go through.


- And did Chelsea make 4 subs today, or was i seeing things?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KME said:


> Alex, I'm normally in some sort of agreement with everything you say to some degree, but _Nani looked good today_? I thought he was terrible. When ball retention was required, he lost it, when crosses were needed he shot, when passes were a must, he kept running and got tackled. I think he had a really poor game and struggled running at a fresh Ashley Cole. He's alot like Babel, very raw, but electric from the bench against tiring full backs, he'll need time to start making impacts on games from the start, but for now, I think United need a new option on the left, because Giggs looks like my grandad out on the wing, and Park simply is not good enough.


At times I thought he looked good, I should probably have said that. 

I thought that some of his runs were promising, but yeah the end product was the wrong decision. We were 3 on 3 at one point I think, and he played it to Rooney when Giggs was open. If he works on that he'll improve.

Compared to Giggs, he did look good :side:

So all in all, I've contradicted myself :hb


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Chelsea are still on level points with United come the last day then they have a massive chance. Wigan away won't be that easy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Wigan won't be easy especially if they're still fighting for survival, but I think when it comes to it, we'll show that we want the title.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fuck Wigan, we've gotta beat West Ham 1st.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to agree with Man Utd Fan, Messi looked so much better than Ronaldo during that game

I still expect Man Utd to win the league and i was sort of hoping for them to get a win today ( No matter how hard it is to say that ). I just feel that now Chelsea are gaining more and more momemtum before the game on Wednesday Night and i am already shitting myself about it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Im gonna be shitting myself on Tuesday, everytime Messi got the ball he fucked us about. The guy is miles better than Ronaldo live.
> 
> They will score, so we'll need at least 2 to go through.
> 
> ...


That exactly what me and my Dad thought as well, very bizarre.


And yeah Barca will score, and yeah we've got to get past West Ham first, can't be thinking about Wigan just yet.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The difference between Messi and Ronaldo is efficiency. Messi is by far the better football player, more intimidating, quicker feet and probably more talented. But Ronaldo has ridiculously good predatory instincts, he's better in the air, his free kicks and penalty's are excellent and he gets assists. Messi will excite you for hours, and he'll look like the best player in the world but won't always achieve anything. Ronaldo on the other hand will add goals, even when he's drifting in and out of games, and that's the difference. 

I know people here don't like talking about crowd atmosphere, but I did have a good laugh at "JAY TEE's" program notes today. He wrote a passage saying he knew Chelsea would do on Wednesday what Anfield does on european nights, and that when the big games come around, their fans are as good as ours. I'll say no more, I hope that really annoys the players who've experienced our european nights, and theirs and motivates them into getting the result we need. I remain fairly confident we can score. Chelsea will have a lapse in concentration at some point, you'd feel, they have in most games as of late, it will depend how clinical we are, as to whether or not we get through or not. So nervous.

Chelsea bought on Makelele, Shevchenko, Anelka and Belletti. 4 Subs, how the fuck did they get away with that?

Edit - Everywhere says that Belletti didn't come on, I was sure he did...

Maybe it was delayed because of the pen or something.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't even remember their subs:

OK, let me think. They brought on, Shevchenko, Belleti. That's all i can remember


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Shevchenko, Anelka, Makelele and Belleti, im almost certain.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're totally right, what the flying fuck.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I really am beginning to get confused  

Anelka was definetely on, Makelele was and so was Shevchenko but i have a feeling Sky showed you Belleti stripped and ready for action but then i don't believe he actually came on


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Defo bought on Makelele late on, because Tyler said "It's Claude Makelele time" and I marked. 

Defo bought Anelka on, they spoke about pairing him up top with Drogba 

Certainly bought the Shev on, because he cleared off the line from Fletcher. 

Not sure about Belletti, but he was certainly on the line ready to come on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah maybe Belletti never actually came on, that would certainly clear up this mess, as surely this would have all been mentioned by now. :side:


EDIT - Yeah he never came on, Sky just played a trick on us.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KME said:


> The difference between Messi and Ronaldo is efficiency. Messi is by far the better football player, more intimidating, quicker feet and probably more talented. But Ronaldo has ridiculously good predatory instincts, he's better in the air, his free kicks and penalty's are excellent and he gets assists. Messi will excite you for hours, and he'll look like the best player in the world but won't always achieve anything. Ronaldo on the other hand will add goals, even when he's drifting in and out of games, and that's the difference.
> 
> *I know people here don't like talking about crowd atmosphere, but I did have a good laugh at "JAY TEE's" program notes today. He wrote a passage saying he knew Chelsea would do on Wednesday what Anfield does on european nights, and that when the big games come around, their fans are as good as ours. I'll say no more, I hope that really annoys the players who've experienced our european nights, and theirs and motivates them into getting the result we need.* I remain fairly confident we can score. Chelsea will have a lapse in concentration at some point, you'd feel, they have in most games as of late, it will depend how clinical we are, as to whether or not we get through or not. So nervous.
> 
> ...


It's just a tactic to get our fans riled up and try and create a 12th man, that we have seen at Anfield on many European nights.

Belletti was set to come on, but then the penalty was given. Avram Grant changed his mind and sent Makelele instead.

Anelka, Shevchenko and Makelele - 3 subs.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

About the Subs, Just go to the BBC website, they have the stats: 

Chelsea: Cech, Ferreira (Anelka 66), Carvalho, Terry, Ashley Cole, Ballack, Obi, Essien, Kalou (Shevchenko 81), Drogba, Joe Cole (Makelele 87).
Subs Not Used: Cudicini, Belletti.

Booked: Ballack, Obi, Drogba.

Goals: Ballack 45, 86 pen.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

For all the violent conduct and dissent and arguing all throughout that game, there seems to be nothing going on. 

As expected really.

To do with the relegation zone, I hope Fulham beats Birmingham, and then beat Portsmouth, and Birmingam loses to Blackburn, so that'll put Birmingham down.

Fulham did great last night, great comeback.

Next week may depend on how the CL matches pan out (for Chelsea and Man U)


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

His neck scars proved he lost his head, Tevez Tevez...
You'll never shag a sexy bird, Tevez Tevez...
You ugly twat, you argie ****, they've sewn your head on back to front!

Carlos Tevez, Herman Munster's son...

*Has that been sung before?*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Pretty lame tbh.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

It's hardly amazing, just some lads were singing it in the pub yet I've never heard it sung before.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RKO Destiny™;5663383 said:


> His neck scars proved he lost his head, Tevez Tevez...
> You'll never shag a sexy bird, Tevez Tevez...
> You ugly twat, you argie ****, they've sewn your head on back to front!
> 
> ...


What sort of person makes a song like that? How vile.

And I doubt anyone would ever sing that at a game, ever.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd wager Tevez is on a better shag than those guys singing that song.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That song is horrible. Just awful in every way.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Spiteful fans are a joke really.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Football Association will ask to see 'all details and TV footage' of the post-match bust-up between Manchester United players and Chelsea staff. 

Patrice Evra, Gary Neville, Park Ji-Sung and Paul Scholes were warming down after Chelsea's 2-1 victory at Stamford Bridge when a row ensued with the ground staff tending to the pitch. 


Chelsea later confirmed that they would be reviewing the relevant footage and taking action wherever appropriate. 


FA spokesman Andrin Cooper has now revealed that the matter will be looked into fully. 


He said: "This will have nothing to do with the referee's report. He would have been in his dressing room a long way from the incident. 


"But we will obviously be asking Chelsea to let us see their CCTV footage of the incident." 


Tempers also flared during the match and United defender Rio Ferdinand had to apologise to a steward after accidentally kicking her following Michael Ballack's late penalty winner


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like Welbeck was there too.

Wonder what was said, prolly the case of gloating from the Chelsea staff or bitterness from one of the Man Utd players...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Evra looks really wound up, I doubt it was anything trivial.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't understand the United=Chelse ground staff issue, so I won't go onto that. 

What I do want to point out is that Rio has just done an excellent attempted job of throwing away his chance of England captaincy. Badgering the referee, fighting with Mikel and kicking a steward. Good work Rio.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why are they ignoring that Welbeck was there? Do they simply not know who he is? :side:

And by the looks of the pictures, Evra and even Park looked very wound up.


Rio didn't do himself must justice yesterday, the kicking of a steward isn't worth mentioning though, only for the fact he was foolish enough to try and kick a wall.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm watching this epic Pompey/Nlackburn game.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

If Rio gets the captaincy now, Id lol

But on Liverpool, Im really pleased, 2/3 years ago or even last year the reserves would have crumbled and just accepted defeat, its a mark of the manager that we never gave up, even though we played shit, and eventually got a good result, 4th place is done, come on Villa.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Villa will do Everton today.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, they really are the form team atm


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think people are being far too harsh on Rio. I mean what sort of captain wouldn't talk to the referee in that situation? I was more the fact that whole mobs of players were yelling at the ref than just Rio.

Also, something cool:

*James

Johnson - Distin - Capmbell - Pamarot

Diarra - Diop - Muntari

Kanu
Utaka - Defoe*

Pretty impressive All-Black XI by Pompey, imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Talk to the referee, fine, but that's not what he did. He was getting in his face and shouting at him. That alone was stupid, ignoring his 2 temper tantrums with Mikel and that dastardly wall. Rio was as bad yesterday as Gallas was against Birmingham, which was highly critisised.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I think people are being far too harsh on Rio. I mean what sort of captain wouldn't talk to the referee in that situation? I was more the fact that whole mobs of players were yelling at the ref than just Rio.


He wasnt talking though was he?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ No he wasn't. He didn't ditch his team mates and sulk by himself, leaving his mis guided team behind and act like they didn't exist.

Rio was a silly boy for what he did yesterday but still he should get the captaincy, and before anyone says why Terry shouldn't be captain, the guy doesn't go a game without verbally abusing the referee.



> Pretty impressive All-Black XI by Pompey, imo.


Did Jamie Ashdown get a name change?

He must feel so left out really. He bench warms for David James for years, comes into the team and is the only white guy on the park for Pompey. Harry has an unusual fetish for black players, especially from Africa tbh. Not that there's anything wrong with it, just an unusual point.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> He must feel so left out really. He bench warms for David James for years, comes into the team and is the only white guy on the park for Pompey. Harry has an unusual fetish for black players, especially from Africa tbh. Not that there's anything wrong with it, just an unusual point.


Wenger back in the 90's was worse tbh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ The French fetish will never die with Wenger.

He's still got Sagna, Gallas, Toure, Clichy, Flamini and you could count Toure and Eboue seeing as the Ivory Coast was a French province or something like that before.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamie Ashdown is awesome. Was on down here for a while, as was Rio Ferdinand, John O'She and Jermaine Defoe. Bournemouth have really brought on some of the best Premiership players.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Doesn't 'Arry live in Bournemouth or something? I'm guessign almost of of those players you mentioned were sent there by him too.

The French have been good to us over the years, so I have nothing against it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> ^ Doesn't 'Arry live in Bournemouth or something? I'm guessign almost of of those players you mentioned were sent there by him too.
> 
> The French have been good to us over the years, so I have nothing against it.


Yesh, he lives just down the road from me, he lives yards away from Mendes, Jamie Redknapp and I think I heard Muntari brought a house at an Auction a few months ago. 

Harry has always been good to us as he was a Player and Manager here and always loans us players when were in need. When he was at West Ham he gave us Rio and Defoe. Defoe became the first player in our history at least to score 10 in a row.

O'Shea was a legend even that many years ago.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Everton 2-1 Aston Villa I'd go with for this match.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I had an identical prediction.

Very exciting match. That match probably caps what will likely be the best round of EPL this season. What will make it even better is an Arsenal master class at Derby. 7-0 would suit me :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good game, I expected a few goals, and I was kinda disappointed we didn't get a late winner to cap off THA DRAMA.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

The last 20 minutes of the game made it above mediocre.

WTF was up with Yobo's celebration?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Have the Ronny awards started yet?

And I'm going to predict right now, he'll win player, but not young player.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Start at 10 or something I heard. 

And he'll win both. 

Sadly. 

What a cock. 

Twat. 

Bastard. 

:side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea I reckon they'll give young player to someone else. Maybe Cesc.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I seriously can't see him doing the double again, he totally deserves it, but yeah I see Fab getting it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That won't happen. It will be a farce if Fab wins young player, because he's in the same category as the guy who'll definitely win the main award. 

I just can't see how it's plausible for Ronaldo to win the main award, but yet not be considered good enough for the young player award too.

Not to mention, Torres has been > Fab, but he'll also win nothing


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The voting is done by about January though and up until then Cesc was fantastic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Team of the Year:

James

Sagna
Rio
Vidic
Clichy

Ronny
Gerrard
Fab
Young

Torres
Adebayor


No Evra is my only big issue.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Evra not being there is a disgrace.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Massive difference to last season's team where we absolutely dominated. Shows how tight it is this year in terms of each position and stuff :side:


edit - oh god, that last sentence can be interpreted as sexual. I assure you this is not the case.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hleb not being there is also wrong.

Yea I was arroused, proud to admit it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I had the same one, except Hleb in for Young, and Evra in for Clichy. 

I think my team was more correct.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm with you KME.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sagna ahead of Johnson.

That's blasphemous.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's also the correct decision, because Sagna is the best right back in the world. 

I'd have an argument in Maicon's favour, if he wasn't such a diving tit.

Edit - Fucking Fabregas won Young Player of the Year, how the hell does that work? Ronaldo won the main award, so was clearly better than Fabregas, and should pick up any other award in which they are in the same category, right? Wrong. Perpetual comedy act, these awards. Who decided it should be done in January anyway? Cesc's done nothing in 2008, and has picked up an award over players who deserve it far more (Young, Torres and Ronaldo).


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The drooling smiley is in awe of his talents, not his looks, but to be honest, I would. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Guy's amazing. As far as football goes.

Leather suits him.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

how the hell do people rate Hleb, he is a headless chicken and most of his passes are awful, only works well when he is supporting a lone striker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Disgusting that Fab won over Ronny, no logic at all, I was expecting it, but still, utterly fucking laughable.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No Torres? Frustrating.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Awards are done in January, for some biazarre reason, so disgustingly, Ronaldo and Fabregas were actually the only 2 ever likely to win it. 

At least Torres got in team of the year, I don't think many were expecting that at the beginning of the season, most said he'd flop or wouldn't be anything special. 

And I'm sure Fabregas would trade in his award to be be in a CL Semi Final, like Torres is, having scored one of the goals to get his team there, like Torres did. Just up to Nando and co. as to whether we go further in the European Cup, fingers crossed.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Clichy getting the LB spot ahead of Evra :lmao

It was painfully obvious Torres and Adebayor would get the forward spots.

Ronnie is king again.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Clichy in the team was pretty funny. Other than that it was a solid team. Personally wouldn't have had Vidic or Adebayor in either (in preference for Laursen and Mascherano), but otherwise it's on the money.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ 4-4-2 > 4-5-1 tbh.

Meh Laursen has been great for Villa but he's not in Vidic's league overall.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree.

Anyhoo, interesting see how much Arsenal can score against Derby tomorrow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I bet atleast 3, Arsenal should probably get 10 but they'll fluff alot like they did against Reading imo.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

No Chelsea players, I marked. :lmao

Be insane if Chelsea win anything without any stand out players like Ronaldo.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This 'Battle at the Bridge' thing is crazy but it does seem that Evra was taunted with racist abuse. Thing is, the CCTV won't pick up on that really, so anything could happen. Great to see Tevez sticking up for Evra and United, I love the guy more and more each day



> The Football Association has requested CCTV footage of a scuffle involving Manchester United players and Chelsea staff at Stamford Bridge on Saturday.
> 
> Patrice Evra, Gary Neville, Ji-Sung Park and Paul Scholes were warming down after a 2-1 loss when they were asked to move by groundstaff, sparking a row.
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's what I expected was the case tbh, he looked so pissed.


And again I must laugh at Ronny not doing the double, I knew they wouldn't give them both to him again, even though he fully deserved them.










Oh and Rooney is a big doubt for tomorrow, hardly a surprise, and anyways he needs a rest and I'd rather he got it, than he was risked and got hurt even more and missed the rest of the season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

So what, Tevez by himself up front hey?

He's not really capable of playing the out and out striker, but then again, Rooney really isn't either. If Saha wasn't so injury prone and in better form when he's fit, it'd be good to have him around.

And with this "Battle of the Bridge" story, why do they mention Scholes, Evra, Neville and Park but not Welbeck or Pique?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd go with

VDS

Brown
Ferdinand
Vidic
Evra 
(I'm assuming they're all fit)



Hargreaves
Carrick
Anderson
Nani

Tevez
Ronaldo


But then again, I'm not the manager and I know there's no chance of us having that team. It'll be 4-5-1 with Giggs and Scholes playing, just like every other European game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Sadly I can see Anderson sat out, and maybe Carrick seeing as he's played the last what 4 games straight?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

True. I actually wouldn't mind Scholes playing, but I don't really like the idea of Giggs in there, although maybe he's due a good game. 

So maybe Park on the right and Hargreaves in the middle with either Scholes or Anderson.

I don't know :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> how the hell do people rate Hleb, he is a headless chicken and most of his passes are awful, only works well when he is supporting a lone striker.


Your opinion is now rendered void. Especially the headless chicken part, Hleb covers little ground and his movement in excellent (like all Arsenal players). 



> Disgusting that Fab won over Ronny, no logic at all, I was expecting it, but still, utterly fucking laughable.


It would have been more illogical to give both awards to Ronaldo. If he's the Player of Year, then isn't the it sort of implied that he's the best Young Player too? I'm sure most would accept that both Ronny and Torres have had better season than Cesc, but he's been the most impressive for his age, and is actually under the age of 22 (which should be the age cap).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carrick will play, Fergie has a little of a man crush on him, and rightfully so, as he's been good recently, apart from the last two games. Giggs and Scholes I'd expect, will play, with Anderson dropping out, which again seems totally unfair to him.

I see us playing 4-5-1 which is just horrible.



And yeah seeing as Ronny's the best player, that would surely make him the best young player, you would think. Too logical though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Exactly. Logic is frowned upon with the FA, so the PFA took the same route. Why give one player too trophies when you could share them around and make everyone happy :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ lol.

If we play 4-5-1, surely Fergie can't screw his "tactics" up again can he?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we play 4-5-1, he already is screwing up his tactics. We're an attacking team by nature, whenever we play defensive, we're giving the other team the advantage, and playing that way against Barca? It's suicide.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ That didn't stop him doing it against them over there, which is kinda understandable. But to do it against Chelsea, especially when we looked pretty dangerous when we strung a few decent passes together, was suicide.

I'm guessing he'll stick Ronnie up with Tevez and then play Nani/Carrick/Scholes/Park across midfield prolly.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

That is shockingly hideous, but shirts with collars = sexy 

Hope our next one has a collar, imagine Ronaldo with his up. 

Liverpool one not much better:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea neither look great, the Chelsea one is proper shite though judging by that photo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No Drogba in that photo :smug:

I wonder why.

I hope our kit isn't half that shite. I didn't really like our 06/07 one, but it did make us play the best football we've done in years so...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I loved last season's one, it was great. This season's one is good too, but a bit boring.

I found my old 2002 Centenery shirt last night, the gold and white reversible one.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Liverpool top looking excellent as usual 

Just in from work. Ronaldo won both awards right :shocked:? He must have :agree:

Despite how hard it is for me to say this but surely he did


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He won the main one.

Cesc won young player.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Why am I getting an advert for 'Gay Muscle Match' whenever I come into this thread?

I blame Ste, the raving homosexual!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is the Chelsea one actually going to be shiny like that, if so :lmao


Already said I didn't like the Liverpool one much, very retro looking, in a bad way, looks like a kit they had in the 90's.

Are we having another new home shirt already, or just a new away?


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know 

Really surprised that Ronaldo didn't win both, Oh well Cesc did play well for Arsenal this season but surely. If you are the best player in the prem and then you are up for the young player you obviously must win that 

Its like when we have a european player of the year and world. It is the same three men who are nominated for it but for some reason the person who wins the world, will not win the european  Uefa, Fifa and the FA for you


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I knew he wasn't getting both, because that's the way these awards work, oddly enough.

It's laughable that he's been so much better this season, yet doesn't win them both, but yeah, these things rarely make much sense, as we'll see when he fails to win European and World player of the year.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to agree it is weird how much Ronaldo has improved but was it not last season he was really good and then the talk of him falling out with Rooney and him wanting away to Real Madrid all came out. He was then poor for a while, got offered a new contract. Was still poor and then seemed to just be great again. Was that this season or last?

Is Ronaldo the top goalscorer in Europe at the moment. I am not sure how it works but do you not get points with what league you play in and such with Italy being the hardest


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't have a problem with Ronaldo not winning the Young player, its the fact thay Mr 'I was only good for a few months Fabregas got the award.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Is the Chelsea one actually going to be shiny like that, if so :lmao
> 
> 
> Already said I didn't like the Liverpool one much, very retro looking, in a bad way, looks like a kit they had in the 90's.
> ...


I don't think we're getting a new shirt at all are we? From what I've read we're not getting a new one this summer, but I can't say for certain.

Oh, Ole's testimonial has been announced - Against Espanyol confused:, wanted Bayern tbh) in August


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Unless I'm missing something major, why the fuck is it against them?!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

My thoughts exactly, he's never had anything to do with them and I don't believe we've played against them when he's played for us.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I dunno.

Only thing I can think of is because they are a Barcelona club and they couldn't get anyone else.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Two videos I found that tickled me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-sDnhxmUiE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUf80W7RHfY&feature=related


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Haha those are nice, seems like a decent guy, shame his form has dipped the way it has.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

http://kop-tv.com/go/marine-fc-1-0-liverpool-reserves-video/

I mark for being on that video.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats to Wba, best team in our division.

Won't get to see them until the season after next now.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice win for Arsenal, surprised they conceded 2 but Walcott is gonna be a player in a couple of seasons time.

Not on Babels level though :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Quality, another good away there.

Hoping Stoke and Wolves join them.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah I want Stoke and Wolves up too.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I want Stoke and Bristol City.

If Hull go up that would be shameful.

I only want City to go up as my mate supports them and I live near by, so I can get a season ticket.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see me going to a few Baggies games next season, as long as they don't clash with a Utd game.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Stoke? Oh dear.

I'd like Hull and Palace to go up. Although Wolves, Ipswich and Bristol City I would rather see go up than Stoke.

MUF, it's a horrific away day is Stoke. Ipswich and Wolves are good, Hull and Palace stadiums ruin going there though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stoke's ground is basically right next to a motorway. :lmao


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I have frozen my bollocks off year after year at that place, the corners are so wide. Doesn't help that the train station is a 3 mile walk with no pubs leading to the ground. 

I really don't want to see 'Preston 2005-2006' in the Prem.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Sven-Goran Eriksson has been told he will be sacked as Manchester City manager at the end of the season, BBC Sport understands.
> 
> City owner Thaksin Shinawatra told Eriksson he was "not the right man for the job" at a meeting on Sunday, a source close to the manager said.
> 
> ...



:lmao Stupid. Absolutely stupid, he's had no time at all to make things work. He needed time to get the new players to gel, and they've gone and done a stupid thing like this. He could have done great things with them I always thought.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Just a media stir, surely. Even if Sinatra did want him out, there's no way the board would let that happen.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sven's gone, he better come to Valencia.

Unless they go for Marcelino, then Sven can find another job.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sinatra is a damn fool. Apparently he's lined up Scorari as a replacement, but even so, I can't see City breaking into the UEFA Cup spots next season, as he'll take time to settle and start building his own team, whereas Villa, Spurs, and Everton will go from strength to strength.

Also, I just got to thinking:
*
James

Johnson - Ferdinand - Upson - McCartney

Benayoun - Lampard - Mascherano - Cole

Kanoute - Tevez

Bench: Green, Neill, Benayoun, Carrick, Defoe*

It's amazing to think how good the Hammers could be right now if things had have turned out differently. That team could win the Premier League, imo.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Got my tickets for the game at Carlisle today. There are about 1600 of our support going up there. One point adrift and we might only need a point as the team we need to catch are playing Doncaster, who are 2nd, need a win to confirm Promotion and are managed by our former Manager. It is all falling into place.

Going to be an insane day. Can't see the plane staying up in the air for too long on the way back if we win and stay up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Sinatra is a damn fool. Apparently he's lined up Scorari as a replacement, but even so, I can't see City breaking into the UEFA Cup spots next season, as he'll take time to settle and start building his own team, whereas Villa, Spurs, and Everton will go from strength to strength.
> 
> Also, I just got to thinking:
> *
> ...



Scolari's shit. 

That team would certainly challenge. Not sure about Yossi (there's 2 on your team btw, one on the bench, one on the wing) and McCartney, but the rest are pretty class.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I have frozen my bollocks off year after year at that place, the corners are so wide. Doesn't help that the train station is a 3 mile walk with no pubs leading to the ground.


Its a nice ground imo, although I have to say the nicest non-Prem ground Ive been to is Walsall's :$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I went to Stoke a few years ago when they were in Division 2 (League 1). Went there as a Junior Cherry and they let the kids, about 50 go underneath the stand, play Playstation 2's, play 5 a Side Footie and have a tour of the stadium, and basically for free. 

Very good stadium, imo.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Also, I just got to thinking:
> *
> James
> 
> ...


It would not be "finically viable" to have some of those players still at West Ham. There's 3 England first team players and 4 fringe players in Green, Carrick, Defore and Upson. We've got so good quality players at the moment but simply, they've been out with injuries, not all caused by other players, which puts the Training Facilites and the Training into question. Simply though, the players that have been playing this season didn't work as a team, otherwise we could be around UEFA territory imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> *Kaboul belittles Ramos effect on Tottenham*
> 
> Tottenham Hotspur defender Younes Kaboul has launched an astonishing attack on manager Juande Ramos, claiming their Carling Cup triumph was 'nothing to do with him' and that they would still have won it under former boss Martin Jol.
> 
> ...


Diddums. Easily worst transfer of the season. Hilarious to think that Spurs paid more for him than we did for Sagna.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sagna was shit when you first got him but wow he's improved this season in leaps and bounds, but Kaboul has been shit all season so ha he loses.

I think he knows his time at Spurs is up already.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rumours have it that Alan Smith's off to Rangers.

Rooney will start on Saturday against West Ham according to the BBC, I reckon we'll destroy them. That Barca win is nothing but motivation.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alan Smith to Rangers, i have heard it all before TBH. I really don't see it happening. I think it is always rumoured because Rangers are supposedly Alan Smith's favourite Scottish side. They are mines too so i wouldn't mind it


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Not to sure if this has been posted or not.



> Football star Ronaldo has been caught up in a sex scandal with three cross-dressing prostitutes.
> 
> Having dropped off his girlfriend at her house in Rio de Janeiro on Monday night, the 2002 World Cup winner picked up three prostitutes.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What website is it from, that will determine it's reliabillity.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

KME said:


> What website is it from, that will determine it's reliabillity.


BBC is where I found it. But looking around, a few other news sites seem to have covered it aswell.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's true.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah it has also been in the papers and was on Sky Sports News


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmm interesting.

Must have been good lucking lads.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

God bless Ronaldo he doesn't have much left, no dignity now either.

Still was the best talent of the last 15 years though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

True. 

Still surely he doesn't need to pay for it? Maybe he just likes to.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

skeet skeet



> *Sir Alex is hopeful Wayne Rooney, Nemanja Vidic and Patrice Evra will all be fit to face West Ham at Old Trafford on Saturday.*
> 
> Rooney (hip) and Vidic (head) missed the Reds’ triumphant Champions League semi-final second leg on Tuesday night, while Evra (head) was stretchered off in the game’s dying stages.
> 
> ...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I wouldnt play Rooney or Vidic untill Moscow.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

But you'll need Vidic to devour Ashton. With so much at stake, you need to field our best players. Everyone knows that West Ham can turn on the style at any given time, so you can't afford to take any risks imo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ The style as in scoring all their goals from set pieces and balls in the air?

They owned us doing that back at Upton Park, I'm hopeful however being at Old Trafford and given how useless the Hammers have been recently, we'll get over them.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> But you'll need Vidic to devour Ashton. With so much at stake, you need to field our best players. Everyone knows that West Ham can turn on the style at any given time, so you can't afford to take any risks imo.


If Brown and Ferdinand can nullify Henry, Eto and Messi, Asthon isnt gonna cause any problems.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ And don't forget about Super Gudjohnsen tbh.

After how many times he scored against us playing for Chelsea, seeing him come on the other night had me a little worried...

But yah, we really shouldn't have much trouble dealing with Ashton.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Freddie Sears will dominate Wes Brown :side:

What's wrong with scoring from set plays? A Goal's a goal, no matter what happens. Wins come before style. Goals come before Style.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You didn't 'nulify' Messi though, he ran the show.

And I thought that article was about the gay Ronaldo, that would have made more sense :side:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well in the big lads defense its easily done after afew. He has nothing to feel ashamed about, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

Is there a chance that Chelsea will drop points against Newcastle?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It's a possibility they will. I can see it being a draw.

But regardless, Man Utd SHOULD win the remaining games.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

West Ham will do you over again.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Er...no...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They could, it's not something that anyone can say won't happen 100%.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I know but I think after the win over Barca we should do them, they don't have Tevez this season and really at Old Trafford I expect us to lift over them tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Tevez is not the one and only. They have a habit of pulling out big results against big clubs, rather like the likes of the Portsmouth of this world. 

Anyone who says you winning is a forgone conclusion is speaking out of thier ass quite frankly. It all depends on the defence, and whether Rooney is fit for me.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's not like we can't win without Rooney...

Time for a "Super" Saha comeback tbh.

:side:

In all seriousness, they do play better against the bigger teams more often than not, but they do it alot better at Upton Park than away from home.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I think we're more likely to drop points against Newcastle than United are to West Ham.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I think I'll only be able to watch Utd vs West Ham this weekend.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gonna be a good game to watch hopefully, all the boys are going to the local pub/club to watch it on the big screen, and 5 of us are Man Utd fans, the other 15 don't support football really but just wanna come along and get pissed.

If we don't beat West Ham at OT then really we've bricked it tbh [/end quote Role Model]


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> Four Manchester United fans sentenced to more than two years in prison in Italy have been released on appeal.
> 
> Richard Wimmer, Michael Buerk, Kyle Dillon and Nicholas Lucas were jailed in December for their part in a fight with Roma fans after a match.
> 
> ...


Take note Michael Shields, this is what happens when your'e innocent.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm just more surprised that they're actually from Manchester...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They were so innocent, that they pleaded guilty. 

They're guilty. Scum.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Did you not read it, they didn't understand what they were pleading guilty to.


Once again Sky's match selection on Sunday is horrible, two matches that mean nothing whats so ever, and instead we have Fulham/Birmingham a huge match at the bottom not on tv at all, lame.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I did read, and chose not to believe it.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I also do not believe this. They didn't understand what he said, what a lame excuse. And Role Model trying to make out that means they were inocent. Give me a break please

Its what we expect from you, scum


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

They got released on appeal because the judge realised they didnt understand what they pleaded guilty for.

Sheilds killed a man with a brick, thats why he'll stay where he belongs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I haven't been on the forum since last week before the ManUtd vs Chelsea game..so I need a summary.

What were some reactions from the ManUtd fans...and that one Chelsea fan on here?

Wow. This commercial is awesome...

http://theoffsiderules.blogspot.com/2008/04/guy-ritchies-nike-advert-better-than.html


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

That advert is fucking quality, one of the best I've seen.

Also the Roma 4 news is great, remember Roma fans having a 'Free the Roma 4' banner or something along those lines in the quarter finals. Good stuff.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is quality that commercial. I seen it on TV a few days ago. How much did that cost nike i wonder?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Did you not read it, they didn't understand what they were pleading guilty to.
> 
> 
> Once again Sky's match selection on Sunday is horrible, two matches that mean nothing whats so ever, and instead we have Fulham/Birmingham a huge match at the bottom not on tv at all, lame.


That's quite odd and stupid at the same time. Well down here, we genereally get every game that's on televised, and this week is no different. 

This how the night will pan out:

9:45 Man Utd vs West Ham

Midnight: Five Live
Feature match: Fulham vs Birmingham
---Villa/Wigan
---Blackburn/Derby
----Tottenham/Reading
----Boro/Pompey

I'll be watching Fulham/Birmingham for sure, and maybe glance through Tottenham/Reading.

Fulham to win, Tottenham to win, Villa to win, Blackburn to win, Pompey to win, plz.

West Ham/Man Utd will be close.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I'd say Blackburn crush Derby, but at times Rovers seem to forget how to attack when Roque is positioned out on the right, laughable tactic from Mark Hughes tbh.

And I don't really see why Jason Roberts is getting starts ahead of Benni, he's not exactly in scoring form either...

Bentley playing through the middle doesn't really seem to work as well as when he's out on the wing. And wtf is up with Emerton playing CM and Reid at RB? 

Mark Hughes is a strange man sometimes tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True.

Off topic, but I enjoyed some of this post from a Liverpool forum:



> Dear friends,
> 
> Even amidst the disappointment of Wednesday night, I couldn't help but smile. We finally scored at Stamford Bridge, and not once, but twice. We gave them a serious run for their money, we fought desperately with every ounce of remaining energy to the 121st minute and we would have won the tie but for Lady Luck who decided to favour Chelsea this time around. And we did this using the strength of a formation and system of football that Rafa Benitez tuned to near-perfection during his time at Valencia. I believe that Rafa's ambition to turn us into "Poolencia" is nearing completion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

You need better wing backs and wingers, and a real number 10 centre forward tbh.

The spine of your team is very good, but your width and certain back up is poor.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Babel should slowly develop more centerally, imo.

I hope the summer window serves well this time around.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rafa will do what he usually does, buy one or two with promise and buy a fair few useless-ish ones too.

I feel for Itandje the most. Was a great talent last season for Lens, promising opportunity to become one of France's better keepers with Frey and Landreau, but he's not looked all too together at 'Pool tbh.

You need wing backs, because Finnan is meh and getting old, pretty injury prone too and it's the same injury problems with Aurelio too. Riise is not the kind of guy you want at LB all season and Arbeloa is really not too great either.

And as KME says, need better wingers too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Shitting myself AGAIN today, I know we should win but its West Ham, they always raise their game. Realistically we won't have a problem, but I'm a bit nervous.

I won't be watching either, I stupidly said to my girlfriend I'd help her decorate her new room...before realising that we had a lunchtime kick off. Signed up to text alerts instead :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

Nervous but I'm still confident, this is at Old Trafford and we normally play ALOT better there than away from home so I hope that we won't be seeing a repeat of that clash at Upton Park.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

True, and given that we've just beaten Barca, I'd like to think that we'll put on a convincing display.

Actually, fuck the display I just want a win.  Then for Newcastle to DESTROY Chelsea 1-0 on Monday. Alan Smith goal, 90th minute :hb


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Newcastle 3-2 Chelsea.

Alan Smith, Nicky Butt and then the former Chelski player Geremi tbh.

I'd mark.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If anybody will score, it'll be MICHAEL OWEN.

But, I'd mark for West Ham 90th minute goal. 1-0.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:no:

unlikely that they'll keep a clean sheet against us at OT.

False prediction imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I had a dream it would be a 2-2 draw today. Bricking it as usual.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I hope that's untrue.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Looking forward to the game today, I can see a 3 or 4 niller though with United. Going to Blackpool for t' day after the match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How could it be a dream? I'd sense it'd be more of a nightmare in all honesty.

Tottenham/Reading could be another goalfest, but I hope Spurs win.

I have a feeling Utd will win, but hoping for Ben's 2-2 dream. :$

Team news?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Far too early, in another hour or so, maybe.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I must say, that Arthis guy knows his stuff. Well on the money with almost everything he said, although I must say, the strength of Valencia was built on their immaculate deep defence and the diversity and complimentary strengths of each individual defender backed by a keeper who was brilliant even towards the end of his career. Also, much of their defence strength has to be credited to the all conquering David Albelda, who like Mascherano today was the best 'Defensive' midfielder around in the literal form of the position. 

However he didn't mention the importance of Miguel Mista, and his similarities with Kuyt. Mista whether played alone up front or in a deep role (like Kuyt on the right wing), was vital because he'd break his neck to cover every inch of the field and while it was the silky skills and creativity of Joaquin, Vincente and Baraja that caught the eye, he was the the player who chased down every ball, won aerial balls he just wasn't entitled to, and always dropped back to be effective in build up play and never let himself be marked out of a game simply on the strength of his running. 

I believe he had a 20 goal season in 2003/04, when Valencia won the league a second time under Rafa's guidance, and I still think Kuyt is possible of bagging perhaps 15 if Liverpool had as good service as Valencia did on the flanks. He may have started the season in pretty awful form, but he's been much better since the turn of the year, as has Liverpool's form in general, and he has been arguably your best player in the Champions League run to the semis, so I don't see why so many fans want to see the back of him at the end of the year. While he doesn't look like featuring in your first team next season given your current system, he'd still be a very good squad player to have and I imagine he'd be a very positive influence for the team off the field too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm actually more pumped for Fulham/Birmingham for some reason, as I want Fulham to win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ That ought to be a cracker. I'll be firmly behind Fulham for that clash. I mightn't like their chairman, but I've always been a bit partial to the little London club, and their habit of getting important points off United and Chelsea over the years.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

After their display against City last week, they deserve to stay up.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I see goals in Fulham/Birmingham.

I am hoping for a Birmingham win as Birmingham have actually been alright this season under McGleish and quite frankly I have been to St. Andrews more times than I care to remember.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*James

Johnson - Laursen - Lescott - McCartney

Bentley - Palacios - Barry - Young

Berbatov - Santa Cruz*

Non Top Four team of the season. I would have had Pienaar in there, but he didn't play enough over the season tbh. Richard Dunne was unlucky to miss out too.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I would have had Jenas over Palacios.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^ Thats a pretty solid team. I haven't really watched enough EPL this year to comment further


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Meh Palacios, there's a couple I would've had in there over him tbh.



> Joaquin


Joaquin only joined Valencia at the start of last season. Back at this time, I think they had Angulo as the RM...

Think.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I have been watching the United/Wham programme for 5 minutes and already I have got a funny feeling West Ham might win.

Arsenal have sort of creaped out of nowhere. If only they haden't dropped those two points to Liverpool B'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Same team as against Barca.

Eh very nervous.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Super should've started, seriously.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Same team as pretty meh. No Giggs is good, but Nani is gonna be his usual greedy self and fuck up half a dozen chances...

No Anderson start again is bullshit tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Supersub he may be though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I can only pray it doesn't come down to the need for Super subs tbh.

CHRIS EAGLES!~

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I;ll only be able to watch the second half, revision takes priority :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Wish I'd of done that. 19 GCSE points doesn't really open many doors.

Going for 2-0 United.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

How easy did he make that look.

Exactly what we needed.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Disgraceful decision.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronaldo scores with his slong, awesome.

Carlos Tevez is a beast.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cracker by Tevez. 

Great goal by Ashton, comeback maybe??

4 GOALS IN 30 MINS, WHAT A GAME.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

How Bobby Zamora plays for a team in the PL is beyond me.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

What a bitch Nani is, you just see the playacting he did there! Nani Sent OFF!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nani sent off. He's disgraceful.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Duncan Ferguson was jailed for the exact same thing. That was a disgrace what Nani just did.

Fletcher talking to the linesman like he did was very disrespctful or should be.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was a silly thing to do. Fletcher should go away too, no right to complain. 

Good game so far, bit one sided though. Ashton's moment of brilliance is the only real good attempt West Ham have had.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Why the hell are these morons booing Neill?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Cuz there morons, and that was stupid from Nani, his team are winning easily, no need at all..


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> Nani sent off. He's disgraceful.


So it's alright for Gerrard to push Grant over?

Not disagreeing, but disgraceful is a bit over the top. I just hope that red card doesn't cost us the game, but it looks like Ashton won't come out for the second half. 

Tevez is God, and Ronaldo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™;5688252 said:


> Meh Palacios, there's a couple I would've had in there over him tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angulo got pissed at playing alone up front, and was replaced by Mista/Carew. Rufete was bought in to play on the right flank. Players like Menieta and Kily got dropped out of the team on Rafa's arrival. He played 2 holding midfielders, Baraja and Albelda, the roles of Alonso and Mascherano as we all know. Then two wide men, playing in the roles of Babel and Kuyt, Vicente and Rufete. A creative "number 10" in behind the front man, in Pablo Aimar. Our equivalent to that is obviously Steven Gerrard. Then you have the main striker. Theirs was Crew or Mista. We only have Torres. 

Rafa is building towards that Valencia-esque team, but it needs work down the flanks, and Gerrard is still not a creative number 10 sort of player. 

:smug:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't undertsand that begavior of Nani! but i am glad that Man wins in the first half


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

You can't compare a soft push to a near vile headbutt.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> You can't compare a soft push to a near vile headbutt.


It was hardly a knock out headbutt was it, Nani was still stupid for going down though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Exactly, Deco. There was no Malice involved, it looked as if it was a accident, and Grant doesn't need to be there anyway. Nani was a complete idiot, and was rightfully sent off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™;5688471 said:


> So it's alright for Gerrard to push Grant over?
> 
> Not disagreeing, but disgraceful is a bit over the top. I just hope that red card doesn't cost us the game, but it looks like Ashton won't come out for the second half.
> 
> Tevez is God, and Ronaldo.


Biased beyond belief. Gerrard was trying to get the ball back, because we were losing, Grant was trying to throw the ball away from Gerrard and waste time. What Gerrard did was perfectly fair, Grant shouldn't have even been in that position. 

Nani's on the other hand was an intentional headbutt, wanting to hurt another player. 



King Kenny said:


> Exactly, *Deco*. There was no Malice involved, it looked as if it was a accident, and Grant doesn't need to be there anyway. Nani was a complete idiot, and was rightfully sent off.


Deco is the one comparing the two incidents, I believe you mean exactly Destiny RKO :side: 

And Ashton's back on, don't expect him to last long. 

Not even remotely similar, what Nani did was a disgrace, and I'd be pissed off beyond belief if one of our players did something similar.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nani needs to grow up basically, and no Anderson again was annoying, bringing O'Shea into the midfield instead, little odd.

Oh well if we throw it away now, it'll be disgusting.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Nearly there, go Newcastle.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

COME ON WIGAN.

I'm going to support them more than i ever thought I'd have to :sad:


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah we really need Wigan to do something

Fuckin West Ham, the chance was their to try and get back into that game but they just didn't seem interested. Alan Curbishely and Alex = Best Friends, IMO :no:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If you guys actually want Wigan to beat us so Chelsea pip us to the title, then wow.

Out and out this season we've been the best team and if you honestly want Chelsea to win the EPL, then pity on you tbh coz apart from against us, they've been the same old boring stale Chelsea...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> If you guys actually want Wigan to beat us so Chelsea pip us to the title, then wow.


Why _wouldn't_ we want them to?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm just gonna go on the fact that you're jealous we can actually win something this season :hb

Nah, I know you despise us, but atleast unlike Chelsea, we've played good football for most of the season.


----------



## FULHAM FC (May 3, 2008)

CMON FULHAM LIFT!!! MCBRIDE IS LOOKING PROMINANT.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

What i would have preferred was for both of yous to lose your last two games and Arsenal to pip the league from both use but that obviously wouldn't have happened and Can't happen anymore. So yeah, if it has to be between Chelsea and Man Utd

Chelsea>ManUtd all the way


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

And in the Cl final too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I couldn't care less who plays better football, Chelsea or United. I want Chelsea to win. 

Read what Carra says in my sig, that's all of our opinions. It applies to the league, and the CL Final. 

C'mon the Wigan.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

rofl @ jealous scousers wanting us to fail coz they did too...

:side:


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

This isn't really a post about football but that FULHAM guy got banned. My Prediction comes true 

Anyway, Liverpool may have failed this season but theirs always next season :$ ( How many times have i said that now :$ )


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Why did he get banned?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

"There's always next season"

90% chance of that being said about them, this time next season tbh.

Bar 4 or 5 quality signings, and I bet half of those who Rafa signs will turn out to be the usual meh'ness...


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh well ! 

How many European trophys you won


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> rofl @ jealous scousers wanting us to fail coz they did too...
> 
> :side:


:shocked:

You really don't get it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The 1 problem with Chelsea winning the CL is that we can't sing the Fuck off Chelsea FC song to them anymore :sad:


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah actually you are right 

Well, We will think of another song . Thinking cap on people


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ben you are aware npt very many people apart from me and you will know what encapsulates means :side:

We should just sing the Terry's Ma song instead of the Fuck Off Chelsea FC one if they win.

You go the game WCWRULES1?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd rather Man Utd win both competitions. Particularly the CL. I want Arsenal to be the first ever London team to win it.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ste TBH not as much as i would like too. I used to have a season ticket for the kop but we had too move away from Liverpool for a year because of my dads work so i had to give it up. Since then i only get too some games. All the big games i get too though since my dad gets them somehow.

What about yourself


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah I go every game and have done for about the past 4-5 years pretty much I think.

My cousin used to have priority and get me them for every game in The Kop or Anny Road, but now I have a season ticket in Main Stand, but get CL Games in the Kop mostly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Come on Fulham, if they stay up :lmao


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am looking to get a season ticket once again because now i know i won't be moving with my dad to different cities, at the right age to stay here now and my dad won't be moving anyway he said. So how much is the season tickets now for the main stand because i can't see me getting one in the KOP. 

Away games? get to them much


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Like 670 Main Stand for over 16's and 640 or something in The Kop. Problem being there's a stupid waiting list.

I've been to a few aways, Chelsea League, Arsenal CL, Blackburn and Everton, but the tickets are just too hard to get to most of them, and I wouldn't be allowed to go past Lancashire on my own atm anyway.


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah. Thats a good amount of games to be too anyway

I really want to try and get a ticket but like you say the waiting list is meant to be huge or so i have heard. My dad gets me into most big games anyway. Well put it this way i didn't miss a european game all season


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Look in your rep messages :side:

Where you normally sit for Europeans?


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Usually sit in the Kop but sometimes have been moved into the main stand. That is the only two stands i have sat in for ages now. Weird, LOL


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Same for me, apart from I stood in Anny Road vs Arsenal, couldn't get a ticket in the Kop to that.

Also LOOK IN YOUR REP MESSAGES :side:


----------



## WCWRULES1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh cool. I looked just forgot to reply :lmao

What you think of the season as a whole anyway


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bye Jamie1.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have his MSN :side:

He just said this:



> Steven  says (16:38):
> Wait a sec.. i just got banned from WF
> - Ste says (16:38):
> ano LMAO i just saw that
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You fell for his game, if someone pretends to be from Liverpool and a Liverpool fan, you'll believe anything.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He seems to know the local area in all fairness.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Makes me wonder if his other account is even more bullshit, well we'll find out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is that how long he's banned for?

He did just name a school in the area he claims to live :side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm glad Wigan won, no pressure on them now next week. :agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

So WCWRULES was Jamie1? Or am I getting confused? The MSN convo posted was too hard to understand :smug: 

A Liverpool fan with admiration for Rangers had me suspecting. But he doesn't use enough "'s) to be Jamie1 :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

People should stop getting banned, Im confused :side:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Was Jamie1 the person with the league ladders and stuff?

Looks like we could fuck Chelsea on Monday. We would have drew at the Bridge if the linesman actually was able to see Kalou offside.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nah, that was some jobber Australian. Jamie1 is the obsessive Rangers fan who puts about 10 sarcastic smiley's in his post every day. Also known for suggesting that Veloso is a better defensive midfielder than Javier Mascherano.

And Chelsea will struggle at St James's, just to annoy people who want them to win the title. I thought they were fantastic against us on Wednesday, players like Essien, Drogba (if he stays on his feet like he did against us in the second leg, he's one of the best in the world), Ballack, Lampard and Cech were on top form, but they just don't do it enough, especially recently. That's where I think Grant still fails, and will still fail, Jose always had his teams playing 100% for him, despite what John Terry says, the team often play with faces like wet weekends, just don't look bothered about playing for Chelsea, notably in the "smaller" games.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If he suggested anyone is better than Mascha he derserves IP Banning.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

1. wtf at Nani, similar to Ronaldo vs Pompey at start of season from what I hear. Very inexperienced but no reason to bash him (not saying anyone here is, because I haven't looked)
2. Newcastle get something on Monday and we're pretty much there
3. We'll beat Wigan
4. Ronaldo having 40 goals this season is superb
5. Pissed I spent the day covered in paint with my phone buzzing telling me we'd scored, when I could have been watching it
6. Ste you're a jobber 
7. That is all

Edit - I lie, that isn't all, I've just downloaded the highlights and omfg at Tevez' goal, brilliant. 

Also lol at the Ste/that WCW guy thing


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Difference with the Ronny one against Portsmouth is Nani actually did something, whilst I still don't think Ronaldo did.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Got back from the Aiport earlier on this hour. We lost, and got relegated. Gutted. I really don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Difference with the Ronny one against Portsmouth is Nani actually did something, whilst I still don't think Ronaldo did.


Yeah having seen it for myself now, I agree. Nani was veryyyyyy silly to do that, only thing I can put it down to is him having a bit of a dodgy attitude and/or inexperience, he'll learn once Fergie has a go.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nani is a selfish **** already, so for him to do what he did when we were in total control of the game was stupid.

Fergie will sort him out anyways, I wouldn't be surprised to see him miss the UCL final tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You really are annoying. He's a young guy, in his first season at one of the biggest teams in the world, desperate to make a big impression and impress. That translates to him not giving the ball when he should, and trying to do too much, he's inexperienced at this level, and with his team mates. Ronny did it and still does it at times, I wasn't calling him a selfish **** then, you might of been, or you might not of even supported us when he came, I don't know.

Yesterday he lost his head, players of all ages do it, was it an act of selfishness on his behalf, in that instant? I fully believe it wasn't, he was easily wound up by that dirty shit, and fell for his childish games like so many before him. He'll grow up, most under Fergie always do.

Overall, if that translates to a so called supporter of the club he's at, calling Nani a selfish ****, then I guess that's that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lovin the tension in here.

Babel to score a hat trick if he starts today plz.

Don't know who to pick between Arsenal/Everton.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Where's the tension? 

I'm reasonably relaxed and jolly.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Argument about Nani. 

Hi Santa Clause, jolly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No argument, just Renegade making his usual comedy post, and someone putting him in his place.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Do you think Anderson will start in the UCL Final, and all this no playing could be saving him?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You really are annoying. He's a young guy, in his first season at one of the biggest teams in the world, desperate to make a big impression and impress. That translates to him not giving the ball when he should, and trying to do too much, he's inexperienced at this level, and with his team mates. Ronny did it and still does it at times, I wasn't calling him a selfish **** then, you might of been, or you might not of even supported us when he came, I don't know.
> 
> Yesterday he lost his head, players of all ages do it, was it an act of selfishness on his behalf, in that instant? I fully believe it wasn't, he was easily wound up by that dirty shit, and fell for his childish games like so many before him. He'll grow up, most under Fergie always do.
> 
> Overall, if that translates to a so called supporter of the club he's at, calling Nani a selfish ****, then I guess that's that.


Post of the season.

For the final I'd like us to put out a similar team to the Barcelona team and the one that played yesterday. I'd then, however, wonder how Rooney and Vidic would fit in. I'd like us to go 4-4-2 with Tevez and Rooney up front, or maybe even 4-3-3, but not sure how that would work. I don't believe Anderson will start - but he will play.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think Anderson will play, I'm starting to think he won't play again this season. He seems to be behind Fletcher in the pecking order all of a sudden.

I'd hope for 4-4-2:

VDS

Brown
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Ronny
Carrick
Scholes
Giggs/Park

Rooney
Tevez

Most likely.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> You really are annoying. He's a young guy, in his first season at one of the biggest teams in the world, desperate to make a big impression and impress. That translates to him not giving the ball when he should, and trying to do too much, he's inexperienced at this level, and with his team mates. *Ronny did it and still does it at times, I wasn't calling him a selfish **** then, you might of been, or you might not of even supported us when he came, I don't know.*
> 
> Yesterday he lost his head, players of all ages do it, was it an act of selfishness on his behalf, in that instant? I fully believe it wasn't, he was easily wound up by that dirty shit, and fell for his childish games like so many before him. He'll grow up, most under Fergie always do.
> 
> Overall, if that translates to a so called supporter of the club he's at, calling Nani a selfish ****, then I guess that's that.


Oh oh I see just because I don't live in England doesn't mean I've supported Man Utd my whole life? You think I'm some sort of glory supporter? Your assumption is hilarious and typical pom arrogance to foreign fans of the club.

Nani has been selfish all season with his decision making, I'm allowed to say he is. Under Fergie I believe he'll grow out of it like Ronnie did a few seasons ago but regardless of what he WILL do in the future, if he does change, he was just plain stupid and foolish to do what he did last night, his attitude and anger taking front seat over helping his team mates. The fact is he not only did it once as Neill got up which hardly connected, but went again for a second shot which did connect is just immature. 

yes he got sucked into it by Neill, but he should really know better especially in this day and age, if he makes contact with the air in front of Neill, he'll milk it and Nani would be in trouble. Yet he still did it. It's just a stupid thing for him to do given we'd just conceded that goal to Ashton and to have Nani reduce us to 10 men at such a pivotal stage of the match, I'm pretty sure had we not won the game you would be on here talking about how his stupidness cost us the points...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We weren't ever going to lose that game once we went 3-0 up, never in a million years. Your attitude is just horrible, and your simple lack of understanding if staggering.

I was simply wondering if you were supporting Utd when Ronny came to us, it's a fair enough assumption for someone who's not from England. Oh so you've been supporting them your whole life then? Alright then, whatever you say.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No matter what it doesn't change the fact that Nani needs to grow up, and I'm sure Fergie will make sure he does, I was just very upset with the way he handled himself. Fair go I overreacted by calling him a ****. But especially going for a second headbutt after missing the first. He should've realised, I just got away with snapping, I should walk away...

And yeah I've supported them my whole life.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

On a totally unrelated topic, I'm looking forward to next season. Yes I know we've still got the Champion's League final and the Premiership to win, but looking at our team recently has given me a lot of enthusiasm, and seeing players like Hargreaves, Park, Brown to some extent and Tevez all playing their part when called upon is great. They're all coming into their own and they'll all help us greatly next season. Nani and Anderson are the same - both are fantastically promising players, and again they add depth to our squad which I think has proven to be the decisive factor this season.

I also really hope we add a striker in the Summer, although having said that, I wouldn't be too disappointed if we don't, because we've proven we can operate with Tevez/Ronaldo or whatever, but I'd like to see someone like Benzema.

I'm also beginning to wonder if we'll go for another RB with Brown signing, Neville coming back and Hargreaves showing he can deputise there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm thinking we still need another striker, a team of our size, shouldn't need to make do. Although we'll have Manucho, he's unproven, but hopefully he's a success. I still think we'll go for another RB, and hopefully another winger too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Don't forget Nevs is no spring chicken so we may.

I don't think we'll go for another striker really.

Rooney, Tevez, Saha, Campbell, Manucho and Welbeck plus Ronnie can deputise up there he's proven.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saha doesn't count, he's behind every other striker in the pecking order. I guess he'll stick around though, seeing as the only harm done is the doctors bills all season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Saha really should go, and I think if someone puts a bid in, he'll be off.

I'm also hoping Manucho is useful, and I'd like to see Welbeck at some point, whether thats next season or not, we'll have to find out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Honestly I'd love to see some of our kids getting a chance, instead of playing in the reserves for years or being sent out on loan to a team in a lower division. Look at Barca, playing Bojan who's only 17, I can't see Fergie ever doing that, I'm not sure if it's a lack of faith in the young ones or what. 

Has Eagles for example even played for the senior team this season? I thought he'd get more of a chance to prove himself this season after having a great pre-season, obviously not.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah but who's gonna bid for him anyways?

Fergie could've shipped him off plenty of times before and hasn't, I doubt he will.

And I don't think he'll be behind Manucho/Campbell/Welbeck in the pecking order, Fergie sees him as a first teamer and he'll play IF he's fit. If.

Eagles played against Sunderland at Old Trafford when *SHOCK HORROR* Saha won us the game. I was confused as to why he played when we were struggling at the time...

I hope Eagles, Campbell and Martin get some time with the first team next season. And Jonny Evans too, aslong as he's not in anymore rape cases...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Double post :no:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Woops...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sticksy you don't even post in this thread, yet come in to simply spam. Don't bother please.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Chelsea got Newcastle today?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tomorrow, and my mum is dragging me to Essex for the day, to go to Ikea. 

Might have to choke a bitch.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

At the end of the day, Renegade was right because Nani is a **** :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No, I've only been right once apparently, and that was when I said that the analysis from Ste of Xabi Alonso > Scholes, Carrick, Super and Hargreaves was laughable.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I still stick to that, eventhough Xabi isn't in anywhere near his form of 2005. He's defo better than Super Shit and Scholes. Super Shit was being overrated to death for a few good performances, and until his goal last week, Scholes was a case of OMFG RETIRE~. Carrick and Hargreaves are debateable, at the moment I'd take them over him, but on his form of 2005/2006 i'd take them over those two.

I am looking forward to next season, by then I'll have a girlfriend probably, GTA, 12 A* and a team ready to win the league :side:

Last home game of the season today :sad: My mate has a spare ticket to Tottenham next week, but I doubt my Mum will let me go with GCSES starting the next week :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™;5691845 said:


> No, I've only been right once apparently, and that was when I said that the analysis from Ste of Xabi Alonso > Scholes, Carrick, Super and Hargreaves was laughable.


If he plays how he did against Chelsea at Anfield, he's better than any of those guys at the moment, Hargreaves looks better at RB imo, and is the only one I'd currently take over Xabi, but can't because they're playing in different positions. 

You are right though, Nani is most definitely a ****

By next season, Babel will be king-like, Nemeth will be promoted, I'll be in Sixth Form doing only the subjects I want to do. Next season will be so much better than this one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deja vu. :side:


Over entire career's Scholes > Alonso, but I'm hopeful that's not even an argument.


And lol at the Super Shit stuff, why you can't take our comments on Anderson for what they are, instead of taking them at face value, I don't know, but whatever.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well you have your SUPER DIRK thing, so......


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I was just looking a few pages back, and I agree with Role Model. Why isn't he playing Anderson anymore? I was so pissed off yesterday when he didn't bring him on, he's better then O'Shea and Fletcher.

I'll be livid if he doesn't feature in the last two games. 

It seems like Fergie is interested in Ashton, but I wouldn't bother; be another Saha I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste it's a joke, just like I say SUPER Torres and SUPER Gerrard.

To quote one of your favorite words Ste, you just seem rather bitter.










Ashton's far too injury prone for me to be interested in him, plus I'm not all that convinced by him anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What, you've lost me 

I'm not bitter of any centre midfielder in the world, we have Mascha


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather have O'Shea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> *Mascherano sets sights on Olympics*
> 
> Liverpool midfielder Javier Mascherano has told manager Rafael Benitez he wants to miss the start of next season to play at the Olympics.
> 
> ...


I LOL'd. That very well may put a dent in Liverpool's title bid for next season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll be missing Anderson, I fully expect him to be included in the Brazil squad. I guess Tevez might be gone as well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Ohnoz if they go tbh.



> Babel will be king-like


You'll be so gutted when he's not "king like". Sure he'll improve, but he's prolly not gonna go from what he is now to a world class winger like that imo. Nemeth prolly won't get much of a go with the reliance on Nando and also Rafa's workhorse Kuyt there, plus Voronin and maybe Robo Crouch if he doesn't go.

I still love those fans during Arsenal vs Liverpool, near where Voronin was warming up, chanting "You're just a fat Paris Hilton". Just classic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nemeth has quality it's so obvious. Voro and one of Crouch and Kuyt I expect to leave, so he'll have plenty of chances.

Inusa is expected to start today


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I think Ashton would be welocmed at OT judging by hos recpetion yesterday.

Too injury prone i think though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a shame how many good players are so injury prone, we wouldn't even be having a discussion about another striker, if Saha could take more than four steps without needing to be out for 6 weeks.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Just watched MOTD just now, wow Reading were horendous, and Spurs should have hammered them. Keano and Bent were suprisingly good together, im pretty sure thats the first time they played together without Berba. I cant see Reading staying up after that performance and also for not scoring in something like 6 games. 
Tevez goal was great, I starting to like Tevez. He works hard. 
Also how much did Blackburn buy Santa Cruz for?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Ohnoz if they go tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be so gutted when he's not "king like". Sure he'll improve, but he's prolly not gonna go from what he is now to a world class winger like that imo. Nemeth prolly won't get much of a go with the reliance on Nando and also Rafa's workhorse Kuyt there, plus Voronin and maybe Robo Crouch if he doesn't go.


How do you know? I'd trust my cat's opinion over yours :hb He isn't going to even be a winger for much longer, He'll play up front, where he'll be brilliant. Nemeth's progress certainly won't be stopped by fucking Voronin. Kuyt will be gone before too long, and Crouch will probably leave in the Summer.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

As long as Rafa is there Kuyt will be there.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^^ 3.5 million. Bargain.



> It's a shame how many good players are so injury prone, we wouldn't even be having a discussion about another striker, if Saha could take more than four steps without needing to be out for 6 weeks.


tbf he's had some decent runs in the team this season, through late September-November and then back in late December-mid Jan then back late Feb-early April.

Still, we shall see. Who knows, next season he may finally shake his hammies and knee troubles off. *Hopes*

btw the Arsenal/Everton game has been pretty meh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Saha is gone in the summer. He has to be.

Good player but utterly useless.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ He won't leave. Fergie loves teh Saha.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Decided at the last minute not to go to Bristol City today (first match I've missed in 2 and a half years) looks like a good decision considering they're losing 2-0.

I haven't watched any of yesterdays football or seen the scores, what was the Bolton/Sunderland score?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm watching the Milan derby, fuck Arsenal/Everton, meaningless game.



T-C said:


> Saha is gone in the summer. He has to be.
> 
> Good player but utterly useless.


Yuh.



Renegade™ said:


> ^ He won't leave. Fergie loves teh Saha.


Prove it plz.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

CHAMPIONSHIP (As It Stands- Half Time)
Blackpool 1-0 Watford
Bristol City 2-0 Preston
Cardiff 1-0 Barnsley
Charlton 2-1 Coventry
Crystal Palace 3-0 Burnley
Ipswich 0-0 Hull
QPR 0-0 West Brom
Scuthorpe 1-1 Colchester
Sheff Wed 1-1 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Sheff Utd
Stoke 0-0 Leicester
Wolves 0-0 Plymouth

AS IT STANDS (1445)
Promoted: West Brom, Stoke
Play-offs: Hull, Bristol City, Crystal Palace, Watford
Relegated: Southampton, Scuthorpe, Colchester


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ He obviously does to have kept him at Old Trafford all these injury plagued seasons, he chose him over Ruud remember? And Ruud was our main asset for season upon season.

Plus, Fergie likes to have a different option up front, which he gives us. When he's fit.

Fergs loves him, he prolly won't leave, be "disappointed" and deal with it plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He chose him over Ruud? :lmao

That was hardly the circumstances, at all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What do Saints need to stay up? Their position looks pretty woeful at the moment.



RKO Destiny™;5692287 said:


> Decided at the last minute not to go to Bristol City today (first match I've missed in 2 and a half years) looks like a good decision considering they're losing 2-0.
> 
> I haven't watched any of yesterdays football or seen the scores, what was the Bolton/Sunderland score?


2-0 to Bolton, Diouf and a Murphy OG.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> He chose him over Ruud?
> 
> That was hardly the circumstances, at all.


Can you not remember the fact Saha started the League Cup final after pretty much getting us there by himself at times, and Ruud sulking? After that, Ruud was discarded pretty much and his eventual mood swings led him to a "scuffle" with Ronnie at training and also walking out of the final game when Saha and Rossi got the starts ahead of him. It was obvious that Saha and Rooney were clicking then and Fergie realised this, and hey presto Ruud goes to Real and Saha/Rooney go on to light up the EPL next season. (Saha till Jan anyways)

So explain to me these amazing circumstances of yours, he who seemingly knows all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FUCKING C'MON THE SAINTS. 

2-1, STERN BASTARD JOHN. 

HANG ON YOU SOUTHERN FOOLS.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Oshit they're up.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks. Don't know what North End are playing at.

Delighted Palace are in the playoffs, might try to get down for the leg at Selhurst.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If by up, you mean staying up, then yeah, hopefully they are. GSS is immense on the last day of the season (Prem and Championship) 

Our team today: 

Reina

Finnan - Carra - Hyypia - Insua 

Masch - Lucas 

Kuyt - Gerrard - Babel 

Torres 

Good team, hopefully we'll get a good win and Ste remembers to ring me during YNWA :side:

FUCKS SAKE. 2-2, Saints are going down. 

GET IN!

3-2!

STERN JOHN!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Are City fans still planning to put up that banner?

The Premiership are welcome to the total moronic supporters of Stoke City.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Torres is playing? I thought he had a 'hamstring' injury. 

:side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Best moment of the first half was that fantastic save by Joe Hart.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

His hamstring tightened and he asked to come off, he couldn't run. He's young so he recovered quick. 

Speaking of young, Babel's been a rare highlight in this first half, running at players and beating them. Not the most exciting in the world, a real end of season feel to it. Hart's save is the one moment of real quality.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Not going to watch the second half as I have yet to catch Smackdown which is on my SKY +, but I see a 1-0 Liverpool.

Gerrard.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice goal Torres


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good goal.

Babel's miss was great.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Wednesday FTW.

Gone from being possibly relegated to 16th, hopefully we have a fit squad next year and we can push on with this takeover.

Great result today too. Glad that Leicester went down, and it'll be amusing watching Stoke have three men sent off in every game in the Premiership and being relegated with less points than Derby.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Liverpool should really have killed this game off with Kuyts 2 chances and Babels horendous 5 yard miss.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ball bounced horrible in front of Babel, clearly it wasn't Babel Time today. 

Best players today were Carra, Insua, Mascherano, Torres and Gerrard. Rest were quite passable. 

Not a coincidence how much better City looked when Hamman came on either, what a fantastic player.


----------



## Madina Lake (Apr 9, 2007)

Saints stayed up! So relieved, was very nervy watching GSS today, but we did it, fantastic win over Sheffield United! Pitch invasion, haha, brilliant.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Forgot to mention, Torres equalled Ruud Van Nistelrooy's debut season goalscoring record and Reina has esentially won the Golden Gloves for the third year running, unless James plays on the last day, which is really unlikely.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Forgot to mention, Torres equalled Ruud Van Nistelrooy's debut season goalscoring record and Reina has esentially won the Golden Gloves for the third year running, unless James plays on the last day, which is really unlikely.


I told you about that :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Javier Mascherano is fucking unbeleviable, as is Torres, and Insua looks like he could well be in future years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And you say we go overboard with Super Anderson.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have reason for Mashca praise though :smug:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Because of his performance in a match that had less meaning than one played by 11 year olds down at my local park? ':smug:'


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He still showed how good he is.

Also City fans have some of the best songs I've heard all season:

HE SHAGS FROM THE FRONT
HE SHAGS FROM THE BACK
SVEN GORAN ERICKSEN
HE EMPTIES HIS SACK

THE BABY IS SVENS
THE BABY IS SVENS
OH STEVEN GERRARD
THE BABY IS SVENS

And then, to the tune of that teachers song:

WE DONT NEED NO PHIL SCOLARIE
WE DONT NEED NO MOURINHO
HEY SASSI (SP) LEAVE OUR SVEN ALONE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I mark for the references of the Pink Floyd classic as 'that teacher song'.










Oh and those songs are rather comical.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Not a bad day today, but it definitely had an end-of-season feel to it. Crowd and players alike seemed to be slightly lethargic, especially at the start of the game. I'm glad that changed though, we actually played some really good stuff at times in the second half, and how it finished 1-0 is a bleedin' mystery.

Kuyt should have had a hat-trick in about a 10 minute period, and Babel's chance seemed harder to miss, but Nando got the job done as we've come to expect. The atmosphere was great towards the end, especially when Hamann came on, which was a pretty nice moment.

The lap of honour was really well received too, considering this season will be deemed a failure. Certain players were very conspicuous by their absense from that. Maybe I just couldn't tell that they were there from where I was but I'm pretty sure I didn't see Crouch, Kewell or Riise down there. As clear a sign as any as to where they believe their future lies, and I couldn't be happier.

EDIT: And I would be doing the Man City fans a discredit to not compliment them on their efforts today. Easily among the best I've seen in the league this season.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Roley, do me a favour and send me the "u mad" picture/pictures.

I iz working on something.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I echo that, Trick. They were amazing and could hear them clearly. Really made an effort to the last from the sounds of it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I could hear them on the phone to Ste during YNWA, so they must've been good, they came across well for sure.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lmao @ the end of MOTD2! :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

City Fans, Newcastle, Everton, Villa and West Ham fans were the best fans there all season.

I LOL'd that Hamman coming on got about a 10x better reception than Vorinon.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> lmao @ the end of MOTD2! :lmao


What happened? Don't watch it :SMUG:


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> City Fans, Newcastle, Everton, Villa and West Ham fans were the best fans there all season.


For the league, yeah, I'd go along with that. I don't think any of them came close to Marseille, though.



> I LOL'd that Hamman coming on got about a 10x better reception than Vorinon.


That was fairly awesome. We're at the stage now where Voronin's absolute lack of any quality in every aspect of the game is just hilarious.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hmm. So Flamini to AC Milan is likely, I guess.

Cannot say I don't want him to be comeback...but I cannot say that I'll miss him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You won't miss your second best player this season, behind Bacary? 

O...k


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I think Hleb has been Arsenal's best player this season. Excellent player.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Flamini please don't go to Milan!

Arsenal 1-0 Everton (Bendtner 77')


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> You won't miss your second best player this season, behind Bacary?
> 
> O...k


2nd? Really?

I completely disagree. I'd rate him 5th behind Sagna, Hleb, Adebayor, and then Cesc. 

And even so, he "may" have been the 2nd best player this season. But is he the 2nd most talented player in the starting 11? Definitely not. As far as talent goes, probably not in the top 5. So, as I said. I do not want him to go, but I'm not devastated over it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's been a workhorse and filled Gilly's shoes extremely well, but really, Milan's midfield is a class above him.

I guess they want him there as a replacement for Gattuso when Rino retires in what, 6 years or something?

Flamini is no class player, but he will run all day for you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gattuso is leaving in the summer it seems, so it looks like Milan are actually BUYING A YOUNG PLAYER!?!!?!?!

Big loss for Arsenal, before this season I might have said different, but he's really proved himself this year.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> 2nd? Really?
> 
> I completely disagree. I'd rate him 5th behind Sagna, Hleb, Adebayor, and then Cesc.
> 
> And even so, he "may" have been the 2nd best player this season. But is he the 2nd most talented player in the starting 11? Definitely not. As far as talent goes, probably not in the top 5. So, as I said. I do not want him to go, but I'm not devastated over it.


I'd say he's been as good as Hleb, Adebayor has been ok but could have been better, and Cesc ran out of steam in the second half of the season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Voronin, Kewell, Riise, Crouch, Pennant to go in the summer, imo. That's just the way I see it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Gattuso is leaving in the summer it seems, so it looks like Milan are actually BUYING A YOUNG PLAYER!?!!?!?!
> 
> Big loss for Arsenal, before this season I might have said different, but he's really proved himself this year.


Rino is leaving? Big blow for AC if that happens.

Apparently they've been looking at Barzagli and Zaccardo from Palermo, two class defenders who are also young ish both 27 I think. Be terrific for them if they got them.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> *Voronin*, Kewell, Riise, Crouch, Pennant to go in the summer, imo. That's just the way I see it.


If he leaves, I'll start caring for Liverpool again.

Hopefully we'll be seeing you big boys in the Premiership next season, I'm feeling confident we can get to Wembley and win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fucking fuming at Flamini going to Milan and them looking likely qualify for the CL over Fiorentina too. I can't believe he's betraying Wenger, who is after all the reason he's such a hot property, for money in a move which is very much a step down too. I'm glad Wenger wasn't held to ransom by him either. We don't want greedy mercenaries like him at Arsenal. I'm a big fan of his work on the pitch and think he shows great attitude and commitment, but he's shown his true colours with this move. If he had of gone to Juve, I'd have wished him all the best as he apparently supported them as a child, and they have a solid French foundation at the club and have guaranteed UCL football next season too.

As for Arsenal's best players this season, it goes: Cesc, Sagna, Hleb, Adebayor, Clichy, then Flamini. The common theory that Fabregas 'ran out of steam' at the end of the season is preposterous. Just because he isn't scoring as often, doesn't mean hasn't been running matches and been the focal point of our game. Perhaps he wasn't too impressive in our important run of games, but no one really was and you need only look to his performance against Reading to know that fatigue hasn't been an issue with him, he was everywhere that game. Also, for those still not convinced, you only need to look to our performance against a hapless Everton side to see how crucial he indeed is, although in fairness, we were missing Hleb too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cesc was flat like everyone else in late Feb-mid April and that's a fact. He was out of steam, he wasn't even creating enough, let alone banging in the goals.

As for Flamini, Arsenal could buy a better defensive mid anyways. Flam has had a great season and improved greatly, but there are better DM's out there anyways. I don't really even see how Flam could replace Rino's shows completely either, I think Gattuso is a cut above him.

And Novus, ya I'm gutted that Fiorentina seem to have bottled it. I always had a feeling Milan would get there, but I was hoping for the Viola to pip them to it, which now looks unlikely...


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Any Man Utd fans supporting us just for today?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe, but Im not


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm torn. I hate Chelsea and its players with a passion. Joe Cole, Ashley Cole, John Terry and Didier Drogba are 4 of the biggest wankers in the modern English game.


----------



## cato (Jun 23, 2006)

Chelsea's record at Newcastle is awful so hopefully the records dont lie and Newcastle win.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Heat said:


> Any Man Utd fans supporting us just for today?


Obviously.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea are playing Anelka on the wings again. What chu playin' at Avram. Cole and Lampard on the bench too.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Obviously the neutral wants Chelsea to win today. Personally I think it'll be touch and go, but I'm going for

Newcastle 0-1 Chelsea (Anelka)


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not excactly pessimistic but it's not looking too good so far, I just hope Lampard can come on and make an impact because this is getting stupid. 

Prediction- 1-2 (Martins, Lampard and Cole)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

How legitimate are the Hleb to Inter rumours?

That move would be very painful for Arsenal. I definitely don't want him to go.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It seems like the sort of place Hleb would go, so 'd say the rumor holds some weight. To lose Flamini and Hleb would crush Arsenal, it's been their emergence along with the form of Adebayor and the introduction of Sagna that has seperated the slick Arsenal of this season, to the dire one from last season. 

As for the Chelsea game, they're bottling it, every big chance is being fired over the bar. Can't believe the lack of composure some of them are showing in a game they need to win (like fuck are United not going to get a result against Wigan)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Disappointing so far.

Need to step it up tbh. Shooting has been terrible.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Newcastle are playing pretty well but are giving the ball away needlessly at times and I feel in the end it will cost them. Malouda is playing absolutely shite and innefectual as per usual.

Still going with 0-1.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well it is 1-0, but it ain't Anelka. 

Ballack with another typical header, he's been pretty poor today, but has another really vital goal.


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

Ballack had 4 Newcastle players around him and still had space for a free header. Poor defending...


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Obviously the neutral wants Chelsea to win today. Personally I think it'll be touch and go, but I'm going for
> 
> Newcastle 0-1 Chelsea (Anelka)



no way, want Newcastle to win as i prefer to watch the relegation battle on tv next week than the title race. i just would love to see foolham relegated and all the fans crying


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Malouda seals it, finally does something right. Nice bit of football too. 

It's going to the last day.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Malouda,surprised. Was pretty useless all game tbh.

Goes down to the last day at least now. We'll probably end up losing it on goal difference.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

basingstokebulldog said:


> no way, want Newcastle to win as i prefer to watch the relegation battle on tv next week than the title race. i just would love to see foolham relegated and all the fans crying


They are showing three games. I expect Wigan/United, Chelsea/Bolton & Portsmouth/Fulham.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dunno if anyone else realised this:

2002 - Valencia - Arsenal
2003 - Madrid - United
2004 - Valencia - Arsenal
2005 - Barca - Chelski
2006 - Barca - Chelski
2007 - Madrid - United
2008 - Madrid - ????


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

wigan/united is Setanta so other 2 maybe sky


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Wigan/United is Setanta?

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

they just advertised it after chavski game


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I would be very suprised and furious if Sky don't show Wigan/United.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

start getting mad, and also feel sorry for Arsenal by keeping faith in Flamini, he has one decent season and gone to Milan on a freebie, signing 4 years contract


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Chelsea 2-0 Necastle! 

So pleased Chelsea won, as I would like any team to win the Prem as long as it isn't Manchester United! 

Oh, and obviously I would want Arsenal to win it but, we can't! :sad:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sure Sky will show the match. They have been banging on for weeks how they will have every game that matters in the title race live.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah sky have 2 games which is Chelsea and a relegation game and Setanta have got the man utd game it says on setanta news


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Ah well, back to the streams for the Manchester United Game :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United/Wigan on Setanta? That does surprise me. 

I'm going to sue Sky, seeing as they're saying "you'll see it all here". Well apparently Keys, you bathturd, we won't. 

Of course I have Setanta, so I'm not even remotely annoyed, but I'd still like to destroy Keys.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

maybe they both allowed to show all goals as they go in like every end of season


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Utd/Wigan is definetly on Sky. Just checked Setanta and its not on there.

basingstokebulldog is a lier.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im not arsed what matches are on as i'll be at the JJB.

Most likely in the Wigan end, but being there is my priority.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

Ex64 said:


> Utd/Wigan is definetly on Sky. Just checked Setanta and its not on there.
> 
> basingstokebulldog is a lier.


piss off with your accusations, i have seen adverts that say game is on setanta, please provide evidence that im a liar as they didnt decide which games are on till after chavski due to results


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

basingstokebulldog stop with the attitude or you'll be banned.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Calm down dear its only a commerical.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And I'm pretty certain Setanta have shown all the matches they are going to show this season, of course I didn't see this oh so special advert after the Chelsea (not chavski, no fucking clue what team that is) game as I was out.


On the Setanta website it says TBC, if that means I have to sit through another match with that fucking moron Craig Burley, I'll scream.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't be much worse than Andy Gray. God I hate him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's a very very poor mans Andy Gray, and I really hate Gray.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

i just get cheesed off for being called a liar with what i have seen with my own 2 eyes

chavski is chavs and 2nd part of ski refers to russian connection, but being such a football fan i thought you would know that, but then you are a southerner supporting the mancs


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wrong and ignorant on so many levels, you're hankering for a banning.

Unless you're younger than 12, calling Chelsea something as pathetic as that is just that, pathetic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think he's inferring that Chavski has become pretty stale, rather than the fact he doesn't know what it means.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

basingstokebulldog said:


> chavski is chavs and 2nd part of ski refers to russian connection, but being such a football fan i thought you would know that, but then you are a southerner supporting the mancs


He's not retarded,he got it.

It's just..well it's just a bit gay and immature.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty obvious. This thread is a magnet for awesome posters.


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

banning for what exactly, just harbouring what i have seen, prob is someone actually says something then if its some sort of disagree ment from the powers above it seems to be a ban.

i challenge anyone on my football knowledge and what i seen over the years, i just refer to what game i have seen advertised and get called a liar, i challanged that person to be wrong and whooooo i get someone on my case


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Calm down for god sake.Stop acting like an idiot.

I'm also not sure what you're talking about all the time
Him calling you a liar was a joke,stop spazzing out over it. 

I also find it hard to believe Sky won't be showing the game. Not calling you a liar though:side:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll take you up on that challenge!! your digging a deeper hole for yourself. If your wrong your wrong if your right your right...just leave it at that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's very possible, but after Sky's hyping it would be pretty embarrassing and poor on their behalf if they don't show our match, seeing as the other Ben said, good old Dick has been saying for a while now 'you'll see all the big matches in the title race live on Sky'. Kinda shits on that statement.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

RM, will you be closing this thread in a weeks time?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll most likely leave it open for a few days, most likely till the Wednesday. Then I'll get the Summer Transfers/Rumours thread up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And then opening the Pre Season and Transfer Threads. 

Love them.

Edit - Damn you less cool Ben.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea Sky always claime to be there for the major action,Setanta having the United game would make this untrue:side: 

I don't really mind as I'll probably head down the pub for the game anyway as my exams are finsihed just the day before.
Still it's an interesting end to the season,which is good,even if in all honesty I don't give us any chance of winning the league.


Summer rumours time is great. Drogba to stay would be a pleasant surprise


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got Sentanta so it's no real bother, apart from the wank picture quality because they don't do it HD. Plus *** Burley.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't have HD or Setanta


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Dunno if anyone else realised this:
> 
> 2002 - Valencia - Arsenal
> 2003 - Madrid - United
> ...


Interesting coincidence.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I really have to give credit to Avram Grant. If he doesn't win a trophy this season he will still have a successful season because he has already gotten us to Wembley and he has accumulated more points that Mourinho last season and losing the title on goal difference isn't a failure and the Champions League final isn't a failure. If he gets fucking sacked I will be extremely pissed off with scummy papers like The Sun who want Mourinho back for his feckin' soundbites and they can't take that Avram maybe, just maybe, outperformed Mourinho from last year. Just my 2 cents and mini rant because I have been one of Grant's critics recently but he has shown how great he is for the job.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Of what I've heard from Grant in interviews...he just seems like an asshole.

But apparently he can do some managing, as losing the EPL on GD, and reaching the CL's final is rather impressive.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's certainly proved me wrong over the past few weeks. 

Still maintain that Chelsea are achieving the minumum they should be though, bearing in mind the cost and depth of the squad.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chelsea would have achieved this with Steve Clarke or Neil Bath in charge. Fact is, they are playing under Jose's beliefs and style of playing. Hell, it is even all his players. Grant is just acting as a go-between of sorts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure why you think Avrams an asshole Mike, very random.


I don't mind the fella really, he's a little odd, but I really don't think he's as dull as people make out. He's certainly been coming out of his shell in the last few weeks.


As for Chelsea winning anything this season, it wouldn't shock me if they won the CL league, but it would shock me if they won the league now, if we throw that away I'll be devastated.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the interview came after the game at Emirates, where Chelsea lost 1-0. He came off like a bad loser.

Plus my hate for Chelsea = asshole.



> Still maintain that Chelsea are achieving the minumum they should be though, bearing in mind the cost and depth of the squad.


This is true. With the squad they have, reaching the CL final, and contending for the EPL is something that could've happened regardless of manager. It's tough to give him a lot of credit, with the players he has. If he was doing this with Blackburn, or West Ham...it'd be a much different prospective from me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But you could all say the same about Jose, if anything this season has sort of said the special one wasn't so special.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> I'm pretty sure the interview came after the game at Emirates, where Chelsea lost 1-0. He came off like a bad loser.


Most managers are bad losers tbh. Wenger,Ferguson,Mourinho are all pretty bad losers for me,and that's probably cos they're not used to it.
Grant comes across as a bit of an odball but a nice enough fella.

As for the squad and all that,well yea, yet still people(me included) were rubbishing him when he got the job. So fair's fair there's not a whole lot more he could have done IMO.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

United will win easy next weekend, and My Mum best let me go Spurs.

Also off topic, but MUF, are you training to be a electrician?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> United will win easy next weekend, and My Mum best let me go Spurs.


Meet me at Seven Sisters :side:

We will beat Spurs

And MUF do you drive a Corsa?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The fuck you fools on about? :lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont drive, i ride.

And no, im a joiner/carpenter.

Edit: Was, untill last Friday.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ono Ste


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> But you could all say the same about Jose, if anything this season has sort of said the special one wasn't so special.


You could say that, but you look at some of the players that Jose made great, and they're nothing similar now. He bought the best out of Lampard, which we haven't seen since. He made Ferriera the best Right Back in the league, now he doesn't even start the big games. Duff and Robben were his key wingers, neither of them massive names, and Gudjohnson or Drogba were his key man up top, neither were clinical in the season they won the league. He also had the sense to BUY the right players to win it, it's okay having the money, but you have to know who will fit in, Makelele for example. The 4-3-3 was also his idea, seeing that the old Chelsea 4-4-2 wasn't working. Jose bought and built a team, Avram has inherited one and bought 2 players, one of which hasn't played, while the other hasn't made an impact worthy of 15m.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Did you get sacked :shocked:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> And no, im a joiner/carpenter.
> 
> Edit: Was, untill last Friday.


Ono you unemployed?



> But you could all say the same about Jose, if anything this season has sort of said the special one wasn't so special.


I think the nexr 2 seasons will tell us whether he was or not, although so many world class players should be able to motivate themselves.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Shit happened on Thursday, i had to quit so i didnt have "Sacked" all over my CV.

I cant even go on the dole yet :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Take this talk to the Word Games section please, would like this thread to be about football.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Shit happened on Thursday, i had to quit so i didnt have "Sacked" all over my CV.


You raw or something? and why no dole?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Love it. Not quite as good as the Arsenal one, but Babel's face when he turns towards Gerrard is hilarious.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Shoulda used the picture of Carragher crying from Sunday...


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

How do people make these? :lmao

Also, who is Chelsea's next game against?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Bolton.

Someone post the Arsenal one btw, it's much more epic.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

It's against Bolton.

The arsenal one that was in T-C's sig > Liverpool one tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Arsenal one was much better, imo.

But Babel's face is money in the bank.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Babel > both gifs.

End of. 

Steve Bruce will throw the game, imo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The Man Utd gif is prolly the meh of the bunch. Nani's hands look incredibly darker then his face, shoulda put Evra or Saha on that one and plus nothing beats seeing "Srz" Arsene dancing and grinning at the same time tbf.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Wigan have only conceded 1 goal in the JJB in over 3 months. EPIC.

Best possible outcome: Wigan hold United to a goalless draw, and Bolton score a last minute equaliser against Chelsea from a classic Bolton long throw-in. 

Also, darn that La Liga winners/Premier League winners coincidence, as Valencia don't like winning it for a long time.



> I mark for the references of the Pink Floyd classic as 'that teacher song'.


I too died a little inside.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Next week will not be easy, but the scale of my disappointed if we fail to beat them will be unmeasurable.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You'll win, no worries.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

If we dont win the league we'll be the joke of football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As if anyone ever had any doubt: 



> *Sky has confirmed the race for the Premier League title will be shown exclusively live on Sky Sports 1 and Sky Sports 2 this Sunday.*
> 
> With Manchester United and Chelsea locked on 84 points at the summit of the Premier League table there is only one place to see all the action unfold on what promises to be a thrilling final day of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Guess the "Setanta ad" was a lie:side:

Good news anyway,HD.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

Brucie wont cost United the title despite how much he will claim this week to do the professional thing nad do the best he can

Besides i want United to win the title just to add more fuel for the Chmapions League final


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Looks like we owe basingstoke bulldog a statment: 

YOU LYING BASTARD! 

ahem :side: 

There will be a bit of fuel added to the CL Final whichever team wins it, probably more if Chelsea win the title, because they're still the underdogs.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.football-shirts.co.uk/4_2008arc.html

New football shirts for next season. Got Preston, United's and Chelsea's new kits.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've seen that blue one of ours before, still think it's fake.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

When did WF get so many n00bs, honestly, the only people I recognise anymore are the nigsys who post in here and half of the staff.

FOOTBALLTHREAD4LIFE.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

New Chelsea jersey looks quite meh.

Collars are a nicw addition just the blue looks kinda..shiny.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

That Chelsea kit is horrible..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If I was a gay man I'd like it. So I'm sure it'll be very popular amongst the Chelsea fans.


ZING


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:side: I only speak for myself.

It does mean we have a horrible home and away jersey now though.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I liked the black one you had in the 06-07 season. I think it had really thing neon blue lines on it.










Quite like it, looks tight fit although that could be due to Mellor. Don't think I can get one though as they only do it in Medium and Large apparantly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope that Blue kit is real, looks ace.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Quite like it, looks tight fit although that could be due to Mellor. Don't think I can get one though as t*hey only do it in Medium and Large apparantly.*


Why? 

Liverpool are supposed to be getting a grey and red away kit, its very nice I'll try and post a pic..


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Liverpool are supposed to be getting a grey and red away kit, its very nice I'll try and post a pic..


Its fucking vile


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Its fucking vile




No matter how nice it looked you'd never be pleased tbh...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pics so I can judge how vile is it plz.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Im looking atm


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> No matter how nice it looked you'd never be pleased tbh...


The home one is fine but that grey one is as disgusting as Chelseas new orange one.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

An eBay fake, but its the same design


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Why?
> 
> Liverpool are supposed to be getting a grey and red away kit, its very nice I'll try and post a pic..


They are doing aged 13-14 instead. I'm sure that will be a little to small for a 5 ft 10, 135 pounder.

The Liverpool away kit looks fantastic IMO.

Edit - Fake.

I still think the best Liverpool away shirt in recent times was the Yellow one from last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh I don't like it, but it looks alright compared to that Chelsea one, really wtf.









Unless you're Holland, no team should be wearing Orange tbh.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

New Spurs kit released tonight, hope its decent and not the excact same as this years kit, as I havnt bought their jersey in a few seasons now. And I hope they get rid of that Yellow kit!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> They are doing aged 13-14 instead. I'm sure that will be a little to small for a 5 ft 10, 135 pounder.


Oh right haha



> The home one is fine but that grey one is as disgusting as Chelseas new orange one.


No lols?

And this is my favorite shirt out atm -


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Dear jesus that orange jersey is..wrong.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everytime I think about it, I LOL at the fact England is still sponsored by Umbro.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Eh I don't like it, but it looks alright compared to that Chelsea one, really wtf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> Dear jesus that orange jersey is..wrong.












This is just as bad imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That makes the Chelsea one look like a thing of beauty, obviously.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ivory Coasts Orange shirt is Ok imo :embarrassed:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like an Hawaiian/something to wear to a party that Ivorian one. The Chelsea kits are God awful, I will have to live with the 3rd kit from this year and the keeper's kit as they are a lot better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Actually yeah I don't mind that one so much, totally forgot about it. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Has anyone got that Man United car .gif at hand? Like the Arsenal and Liverpool one that were talked about yesterday. 

And I don't like any Orange Kits, apart from Ivory Coasts and Holland.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Orange = meh.

So Man Utd and Liverpool are dumping their black kits? Lame.

Arsenal should get a black kit. They look so very sleek, and just totally boss.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yeXoxNP8_xY

Antone interested in football should enjoy that video.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No we're dumping our white one, and the black one will become our 3rd choice away kit.



Ste said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=yeXoxNP8_xY
> 
> Antone interested in football should enjoy that video.


good live though


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

those were some sic goals. 

great video...but I still prefer the Cesc Fabregas show...

http://www.skysports.com/nikelivefabregas/


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Just found out that not going to Bristol City/Preston on Sunday was a good decision. Sent my Nan to get the money back today and they gave me the money back for an adults coach ticket and an adults match ticket. I made £14.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

New Spurs kits...










Shitty kits for a shitty club.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

They're home kit is alright.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Watched the first 10 goals of Ste's video. I marking for Dalian Atkinson, The Saudi goal, Romario, and North Korea's goal, but GTFO Baggio. That goal was made from average defending and keeping. Also GTFO Good Charlotte.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Some music is terrible on it.

I marked out seeing Owen.

Now, I'm not a City fan, but I feel this sacking of Sven is wrong. He's probaly provided the club their best performance in the Premier League in a while, and a double over Man United is nothing to look over, great accomplishment. I don't know much about Scolari, info anybody?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sacking sven is idiotic.

As for Scolari all I know about him is he's managed a fair few Brazillian club sides,Palmeiras included.
Did well with the brazillian national side winning the World cup
Now with Portugal hasn't done too bad with them.

I feel he thinks he's better than he is though:side:

Them goals were pretty great. Seedorf's goal should have been higher than 25 though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Zidane's goal against Bayer Leverkusen in far, far too low. It's one of the most fantastic goals ever seen, the technique is amazing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The order of the goals is very questionable, but the selection is reasonably good.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I think Man City fans should refuse to turn up to this weekends game in protest to the Sven sacking, such a joke


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

According to The Mirror we're going to do a swap deal for Valencia, with Saha going to Wigan.

And we're after that other Wigan chap as well. 

These rumours doesn't seem to be going away either.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I thought that number 10 could've been a little higher.

R. Carlos' goal from along the end line. To score that goal by taking the shot on the bounce with practically the tiniest angle possible is unreal.

Sic.



> According to The Mirror we're going to do a swap deal for Valencia, with Saha going to Wigan.
> 
> And we're after that other Wigan chap as well.
> 
> These rumours doesn't seem to be going away either.


players involved?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never thought he meant that, and I still don't.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Probably more luck than anyone else, but I could try that for years and never score from that spot.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

NCIH said:


> I thought that number 10 could've been a little higher.
> 
> R. Carlos' goal from along the end line. To score that goal by taking the shot on the bounce with practically the tiniest angle possible is unreal.
> 
> ...


 Saha is going to Valencia for that Valencia chap, can't think of his name. He isn't going to Wigan. But Manchester United do want that Wigan Striker (Striker ?)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, the deal is apparently Saha going to Wigan, in exchange for Valencia, this of course according to The Mirror.

And apparently we're going to spend 8mil on Palacios.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Ah, I misinterpreted it 

And is that Palacios good? I've heard he's pretty decent. Worth the 8mil United are gonna pay?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Are Man U still after a right back? Isnt Lahm a right back. And I predict if scolari does take over Man City they will do far worse than what happened with Sven this year.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Palacios is awesome, but I'm not sure I'd gamble 8 million on a player only proven at relegation strugglers, especially when you have Anderson, Hargreaves, Carrick, Scholes, O'Shea and Fletcher all able to play there.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Why do the want rid of Sven anyways? He has just came and he's doing a great job. In a few more seasons City could well be in the top four.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I think it's cos Shiniwatra expects instant sucess.

There's no real logic to it,but he obviously doesn't know the premiership if he honestly thought City had any chance of cracking the top 4 this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rumours are still going around we're still after Lahm, hopefully that's the case.


And yeah Palacios is decent, but the mixture of the price and the fact we simply don't need him, is what puzzles me why we're after him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well City did buy alot of players, and some of them have really turned out quite poor. Bianchi always looked lethargic, and I don't expect to see him again. Petrov and Elano have had quiet second halves to the season. Geovanni looks good when he plays, but never, ever starts. Bojinov got injured straight away. Corluka looked a hell of a signing, but most people have gone off him. 

If you were going to pick out some of City's best players this season, the best for me would be Dunne, Hart, Johnson, Hammann, Dunne and Richards, due to consistancy when they play, and none of them to my knowledge were Sven signings. 

I don't agree with his sacking, but I do think Thaskin has some, despite it being weak, justification.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> New Spurs kits...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might just buy that Blue kit. Its quite nice.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Black kit is nice.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

White kit sucks. Blue kit sucks slightly less. Black kit is so-so.



> Luiz Felipe Scolari's spokesman has denied that the Portugal coach has received an offer from Manchester City to become manager of the Premier League side next season.
> 
> Acaz Fellegger was reported to have said that the Brazilian coach may meet with City bosses before Euro 2008.
> 
> ...


Eh...


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Christ, 2-0 Madrid after 20 minutes.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know this sounds stupid, but I have been living revision recently, has Sven been sacked or not :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, but it seems like it might only be a matter of time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Our reserves just won the National Reserve league play off. 

3-0 against Villa, who had Harewood, Maloney, Routledge, Taylor, Salifou and Osbourne playing. 

Nemeth, Brouwer and Lucas scored our goals, our awesome ressies have won a treble


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember when Rossi was king of the reserves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I remember when Rossi was king of the reserves.


Giuseppe?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No, Valentino :side: 

And Neil "Gerd" Mellor is the only king of the reserves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

why would a motorcyclist be the king of the reserves on a football club?

u dum.



Yeah, eff Rossi. Wanting to play for the Azzurri. Bastard. When is ManUtd going to repurchase him from Villareal?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Um, can't really blame him for moving. He was getting fuck all first team football and needed it to aid his development. That is fair enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wish he'd been given a proper chance, but just like most the youngsters for us these days, they get sent out on loan and/or play in the reserves and are then sold.


I'd rather have Rossi in the squad than Dong. 


I'm getting all upset about the wee lad, it's like last summer all over again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Since I haven't posted here much recently, my pointless opinions:

On Sven/City thing - Pretty stupid on City's part, think I said that before, but the whole thing is a complete joke, and BBC now say Sven's off to Benfica. One big disaster, Thaskin whateverhisnameis has made a right cock-up at City, not that I care one bit.

On Rossi - he could have been rather useful to have, and would have got chances because of Ole retiring and Saha leaving, and he'll probably regret his decision, but ehhhhhhh he went, we showed we didn't really need him and we'll hopefully sign another striker.

On these Palacio rumours - Not sure about this, don't believe 8million is great value given we've got like a gazillion midfielders anyway :side:


Also when do we get a transfer rumours threads?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't keep regular tabs on La Liga but am I right in thinking that he has had a good season? I'm aware he was injured, or I think so at least but he was banging in the goals at one point. Got to think Fergie had no choice but to let him go if he wanted to, however with Ole retiring, Saha a waste of space and no other strikers ready to step up, he could have been useful. Oh wellz.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd say he has a good season. Definitely helped in Villareal's surge into 2nd place in the La Liga.



> On Sven/City thing - Pretty stupid on City's part, think I said that before, but the whole thing is a complete joke, and BBC now say Sven's off to Benfica. One big disaster, Thaskin whateverhisnameis has made a right cock-up at City, not that I care one bit.


Benfica, eh? Hopefully he likes Freddy Adu more than Benfica's current manager. Adu has looked solid in his limited playing time with Benfica. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Rossi could do well for us if we re-buy him, and that would make Role Model a very happy chap.

What will upset him, TC and Enigma however is the fact that Saha prolly won't leave us, lord knows he could've gone any summer or even winter transfer window since he joined but Fergie has kept him coz he knows there's goals in him when the guys fit.

And I really don't think Palacios is good enough for Man Utd, especially for an 8million price. I doubt we sign him or that Valencia guy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't have any issue with Saha staying, if he's fit great, but chances are he'll spend most of the season in the stands. The only problem I have is if he stays, we're basically already a striker down, and I expect it would stop Fergie buying another.

I feel sorry for the guy, but I'm really bored of his whole stuation.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Word spreading is that Kewell hasn't been offered a new contract and is going, and apparently Juventus are thinking of buying him, overly happy to see the back of that useless shit.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Word spreading is that Kewell hasn't been offered a new contract and is going, and apparently Juventus are thinking of buying him, overly happy to see the back of that useless shit.


*Just wondering, who are you reffering to as a useless shit?*


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*Kewell I think.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*King Kenny if you really are reffering to Kewell as a useless shit, then i think your wrong. Kewell has had the worst luck a soccer player can have, he's been injured so many times and thats thats the reason why the guy can barely play. If you look at him back at Leeds the guy was on fire, but ever since he moved to Liverpool, he's been getting injuries from left, right and centre. Obviously now people think Kewell is too old for Liverpool, but i bet if he took Risse's position, he could do alot better than him *


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, seeing as he's the only name I mentioned in my paragraph, you'd come to a conclusion it was him right? Right.

Kewell's contract finishes this week apparently, cheering. Now, Voronin, Riise, Pennant, Crouch will probaly follow.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*I'd gladly have Crouch tbh if I was fergie.

I can dream rit?:$*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool, ff you finally want to properly compete for the title and not just fourth spot, as KME and Ste say, your wing backs and wingers are top priorities as far as buying new ones go, and another top striker imo.



> I don't have any issue with Saha staying, if he's fit great, but chances are he'll spend most of the season in the stands. The only problem I have is if he stays, we're basically already a striker down, and I expect it would stop Fergie buying another.
> 
> I feel sorry for the guy, but I'm really bored of his whole stuation.


We shall see I just hope he get back to some sort of form reminiscent of 2006, which was undoubtedly a great year for him at the back end of 05/06 and the first half of 06/07 he was dynamite and I'd love to have him in that form again alongside Rooney and Tevez. Just a matter of if.



> I'd gladly have Crouch tbh if I was fergie.


Um. No thanks tbh.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> Liverpool, ff you finally want to properly compete for the title and not just fourth spot, as KME and Ste say, your wing backs and wingers are top priorities as far as buying new ones go, and another top striker imo.


*Thats perfectly said. Liverpool really need some top wingers and another top striker to support Torres in order to win the EPL. We cant be coming in fourth place every year, its pissing me off*


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*Crouch is seriously underrated. I mean it's not like he's shit and hasn't scored any goals in his career. Good player I think and I'll always rate him somewhat.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I like Crouch, but he'd fit in better more in a team like Villa.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think he goes to Pompey and replaces Kanu, who's not really the player he was at all.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I like Crouch, but he'd fit in better more in a team like Villa.


Where would he fit in exactly? Certainly not at the expense of Carew.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Crouch is a underrated player. I remember when he was playing for us in the season we wnet down, he was pretty awesome. He not 1 30 per season stiker but he still a good stiker.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Crouch would be suited to Pompey as I said more than any other team atm, except usually long ball Chelsea. But it's unlikely he'll go there.

And on Aston Villa mentioned above, they should be looking to sign around 5-6 players, if they want to cope with the UEFA Cup should they make it plus have a good run in the EPL again next season and have a go at the cups. It's scary how small the Villa squad actually is. Seeing as they're losing Mellberg to Juve and Barry could move, they would need some more players to come in.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Where would he fit in exactly? Certainly not at the expense of Carew.


A team LIKE Villa, ie; challenging for Europe, with good strikers needed. Not necessarily Villa themselves, but just a team in a similar position to them. 


As for us, we need to be looking at the likes of Lahm, Bosingwa, Abidal, Silva and Villa if we are going to sustain a challenge. Crespo is floating about available on a free too, I know he wasn't a great fan of England, but again he'd be a superb pick up. 

As for us finishing 4th "every year", the three seasons before this one we have finished 5th, 3rd and 3rd again. I sometimes wonder if people even watch us play.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It was just a non title challenging generalisation tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not really, he said "we can't be finishing 4th every year it's pissing me off", as if to suggest we regularly finish 4th, which we don't. 

And can you stop saying "tbh" so much, it really gets boring after a while.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

News from today...



> Former Tottenham boss Martin Jol has emerged as Hamburg's first choice to replace Huub Stevens as coach.
> 
> The club's board of directors are due to meet on Tuesday to discuss the details of an offer made to Jol, club chairman Horst Becker has told the Welt newspaper.
> 
> ...





> Reported Manchester United target Klaas-Jan Huntelaar is ready to shun the attention of several of Europe's top clubs to work under an all-star coaching team at Ajax.
> 
> The striker has admitted he could be tempted to stay with the Dutch club by the prospect of working with Marco van Basten and Dennis Bergkamp.
> 
> ...





> Sven-Goran Eriksson has confirmed he is considering an offer from his old club Benfica.
> 
> The Manchester City manager feels he has been effectively handed his notice by owner Thaksin Shinawatra and met with Benfica's president Luis Felipe Vieira last night.
> 
> ...


....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Don't stay at Ajax, Huntelaar, you tit. You've wasted too long there already. 

Come to us


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Just got my ticket for the Bristol City playoff at Selhurst on saturday. Hopefully the Eagles will go up as it means I will consider purchasing a season ticket next season, as quite frankly I am sick of going to the same grounds every season with North End.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Just got my ticket for the Bristol City playoff at Selhurst on saturday. Hopefully the Eagles will go up as it means I will consider purchasing a season ticket next season, as quite frankly I am sick of going to the same grounds every season with North End.


Nice fan. (Y)


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Went to every game for 2 years, I think I deserve to go and watch my second team when I feel like it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Don't stay at Ajax, Huntelaar, you tit. You've wasted too long there already.
> 
> Come to us


bump that.

either he goes to Arsenal, or stays out of the EPL.

If Drogba leaves, and he comes into the league...I'm pretty certain he'll take over for DD where he left off. Which is destroying Arsenal's backline for multiple goals.

If DD stays with Chelsea, and Huntelaar comes in too...I might die.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Is Huntelaar good? Only seen him on FM.


----------



## papermache16 (Dec 1, 2006)

Shame about Kewell, seems he's always injured and is always in line for a bit of bad luck.

And Liverpool need to resign Crouch, although if they're going with a lone striker combination with the occasional Kuyt up front, I can understand him walking away from a new deal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Huntelaar's quality, but that's in the Dutch league. Although he has looked impressive in internationals too.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Hopefully isn't another SUPER Kezman.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kezman wishes he was Huntelaar. 

You can just tell Huntelaar is immense, he's a regular scorer for the Dutch side as RM said, so he's proven quality. He's the sort of finisher that could easily transfer to any league too. 

Can't remember how quick he is though.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I remember when he played for Heereveen against Newcastle.....Bramble played him off the park. So hes a toss up.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1143159.ece

Pinch of salt, anybody? It's the Sun, so I am not sure but hey, its the Summer. The speculation is obviously going to run riot.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Hleb, 27, will buy out the final two years of his contract for £3million and join Inter Milan in the summer.
> 
> He follows Mathieu Flamini who snubbed a new Gunners deal to sign for AC Milan on a free.
> 
> ...


Also from the Sun....


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Also from the Sun....





Sky Sports said:


> *Alexander Hleb's agent claims the player will leave Arsenal this summer.*
> 
> The Belarus midfielder has been linked with a move to Internazionale, who have expressed an interest in the 27-year-old.
> 
> ...


could be a very interesting summer at Arsenal.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bergman said:


> could be a very interesting summer at Arsenal.


*C'mon benitez this is your chance, we need quality players like hleb*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard to me seems like one of those players who won't ever leave their current club, if he goes I'll be utterly shocked.


Helb on the other hand, I can see leaving.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone reakon Fergie is gonna risk Rooney this weekend?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fergie will play the 4-5-1 again, hopefully.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I suggest everyone put on Sky Sports news.

Lou McCari and some Chelsea fan called Jason have been flat out arguing for ages. This Jase guy is making cockneys everywhere appear to be arrogant idiots though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ Or he'll stick Ronnie next to Tevez and play Park and Giggs on the wings...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Rooney is likely to be on the bench at the weekend, but will almost certainly start the CL final, unless something happens with him before then.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A Liverpool fan posting a link to The Sun Website. 

Just kill me now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anderson will start against Wigan, it's his time to step-up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope, Anderson is seemingly out of favour, with Fergie rather playing Fletcher or O'Shea in midfield. 

Kinda nervous we're going to fuck up on Sunday.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm rather worried about these Hleb rumours. Usually when speculation continues for this long it either has some truth to it, or it regards a media pin-up boy, such as Ronaldo or Fabregas.

I will seriously cry like a bitch if Hleb leaves, especially if its by buying out his contract, meaning we'll get no more than 3M. I'm quite frankly sick of Arsenal playing the role of a youth club were players join to learn their trade before fucking off. I'm thinking its only a matter of time now before Cesc leaves too. There's little chance of a Spanish player not spending some of his prime years in Spain, especially when their wanted by both Barca and Madrid.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

The Daily Mail said:


> *
> Adebayor demands an £80,000-a-week deal from Arsenal and threatens to quit if he doesn't get it*
> 
> Arsene Wenger fears his young Arsenal team are in danger of breaking up after it emerged that Emmanuel Adebayor has demanded £80,000 a week to stay at the club.
> ...


he wants £80,000-a-week?

I'd tell him where to go!! He's not all that anyway!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The whole Arsenal squad to leave, tbf.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I was just about to come on and post about Adebayor's demmands. 

He's certainly not worth that sort of money, but I don't think Arsenal can afford to lose him. 

Flamini, Hleb and Adebayor going in one summer would be a killer. Can't think of many proven players in those positions that won't cost a fortune either.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

He's not worthy 60, let alone 80. He has had one good season, and a decent few games with Henry the season before. Where is the pay rise for Clichy and Fabregas? As I understand it they are on around £40,000-50,000.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea
John Terry £130,000
Michael Ballack £120,000

Liverpool
Fernando Torres £120,000
Steven Gerrard £120,000

Manchester United
Cristiano Ronaldo £122,000
Wayne Rooney £115,000

Arsenal
William Gallas £75,000
Cesc Fabregas £70,000

That is the figures for the Top 4's biggest earners. Don't think Torres is on 120 though, seeing as he took a wage cut to jopin us. The rest look about right.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hrrm Fabby must have got as wage rise. I have heard it mentioned a lot of times last year that he was only on around 50k.

I still don't think ole' Emmanuel deserves that much though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fergie should swoop in for Adebayor.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Novus Audax said:


> I'm rather worried about these Hleb rumours. Usually when speculation continues for this long it either has some truth to it, or it regards a media pin-up boy, such as Ronaldo or Fabregas.
> 
> I will seriously cry like a bitch if Hleb leaves, especially if its by buying out his contract, meaning we'll get no more than 3M. I'm quite frankly sick of Arsenal playing the role of a youth club were players join to learn their trade before fucking off. I'm thinking its only a matter of time now before Cesc leaves too. There's little chance of a Spanish player not spending some of his prime years in Spain, especially when their wanted by both Barca and Madrid.


I have an awful feeling about this.

Flamini is expandable. Hble, Adebayor, and possibly Cesc?

Fuck. 

Oh snap. Updates from ESPN...



> Emmanuel Adebayor has labelled reports he is set to leave Arsenal as 'rubbish'.
> 
> The Togo international has enjoyed a fine campaign at the spearhead of the Gunners attack - even if his impressive personal haul of 30 goals so far was not able to secure any silverware for the Gunners.
> 
> ...





> Arsene Wenger insists there is 'nothing' in reports that key midfielder Alexander Hleb is set to follow Mathieu Flamini out of the Premier League club.
> 
> The Belarus international's agent Nikolai Shpilevski was quoted on Friday morning claiming the 27-year-old 'is leaving' Emirates Stadium this summer, with Inter Milan most strongly linked as a possible destination.
> 
> ...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Who could Arsenal buy that would compliment Cesc as well as Flamini has? They were great friends and developed an understanding, complimented by the fact Flamini's sitting role allowed Cesc to get forward. If Wenger just sticks with Gilberto, I don't see much progress coming at Arsenal. The Flam is not as easily replacable as suggested, I don't think.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

KME said:


> *Who could Arsenal buy that would compliment Cesc as well as Flamini
> has*? They were great friends and developed an understanding, complimented by the fact Flamini's sitting role allowed Cesc to get forward. If Wenger just sticks with Gilberto, I don't see much progress coming at Arsenal. The Flam is not as easily replacable as suggested, I don't think.


good question

There are a lot of stories about Gattuso possibly wanting to leave the San Siro this summer, maybe he could fill the gap? or maybe even G.Barry? expect Liverpool to snap him up tho.
Arshavin has been strongly linked with the Gooners but that's more of a attacking signing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Players like Gattusso would be excellent in that role, but he'd be a short term fix, Wenger seems to like buying young players who will occupy the position for a long time. Doesn't ever seem to be a fan of buying established players either, that could be Arsenal's downfall. 

Someone like Veloso might work, but you just never know how he'd play with Fabregas. Flamini was proven there, and I think Arsenal should have gone out on a limb to make sure his future was with Arsenal.

Arshavin is immense, but as you said, he's an attacking player. Arsenal can attack superbly, but they struggle to hold a lead when they need to, in the games against us and United, they missed Flamini, and weren't able to hold the leads they had, that could have led them to a CL Semi Final, and kept them in the Title Race. 

It may seem silly to make this comparison, but Real never looked the side they were for a long time after they sold Makelele. And alot of their success now, is because they play sitting players like Gago and Diarra. 

It's vital that Arsenal find a good replacement for Flamini, but they can't afford to be picky about age and price, in my opinion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal should get Barry, but honestly I see another summer with no big name signings for Arsenal, as long as Wenger is there, it'll be that way.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They need width as well. 

Rosicky blows hot and cold, Eboue's a right back, Walcott wants to play up front and barely ever starts, Hleb cuts in, Diaby is a Centre Mid. 

But i'll bet if they get a winger, it'll be someone we've never heard of.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shouldn't have let Bentley slip away, I knew that was a mistake.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I could see Arsene going for Diarra (Real want rid) or Toulalan (every bit as good as Masch in my opinion), to replace him.

On Gattuso, it looks like he will be joining Toni and getting some of the ridiculous money that Bayern throw at players wages.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/article3897563.ece

Im one of those without a ticket, its gonna be quality.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Toulalan is good, but not as good as Mascherano in my opinion. But him or Diarra would be an excellent signing for Arsenal.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

MUF, are you not going to be annoyed your not going to get to watch the game? For me I'd make sure I was going on that game and if not then pub it.

Anyone watching The Playoffs (the most exciting matches of the season BTW).


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I might be going to Watford/Hull on Sunday, only if my mate pays for me though :smug:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

KME said:


> They need width as well.
> 
> Rosicky blows hot and cold, Eboue's a right back, Walcott wants to play up front and barely ever starts, Hleb cuts in, Diaby is a Centre Mid.
> 
> But i'll bet if they get a winger, it'll be someone we've never heard of.



Carlos Vela is good enough. Watched him play for Osasuna on several occasions(he makes me mark.), can't understand why they loaned him out. They'd be much closer to Chelsea and Arsenal with him. Lethal.

If your good enough your old enough!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've heard good things about Vela, but haven't seen much of him. 

I just put the Southend - Doncaster match on. 

Not expecting a thriller though, being a first leg game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Vela is a real prospect, the real Mexican hope ahead of Giovani.

They had to loan him out to help him gt a work permit.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well both are god quality players. Still think ATM Giovani is the better out the 2, maybe Vela will surpass him in afew years.


Thanks for the info never knew that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Giovani comes across as a complete primadonna who thinks he has achieved something in the game when in reality he has done nothing.

I can see Barca chucking him in the summer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a shame really, he was looking like a really exciting prospect, and the hype got to his head, and this season he's totally been surpassed by Bojan in terms of the next big thing coming out of Barca. 

I'm tempted to say him getting dumped out of the club might be the reality check he needs, or he'll just be one of those players that really could have been something, but it just never happened.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I saw Carlos Vela in the friendly against the U.S.

He was all over the pitch, that match. He was a nuisance to the U.S defense. They had no answer for him. His finishing was a bit suspect, but I think it was just that one match. He was one of the best players on the pitch, that day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's a shame really, he was looking like a really exciting prospect, and the hype got to his head, and this season he's totally been surpassed by Bojan in terms of the next big thing coming out of Barca.
> 
> I'm tempted to say him getting dumped out of the club might be the reality check he needs, or he'll just be one of those players that really could have been something, but it just never happened.


Ala Patrick Kluivert. 

Luckily he's still young, Giovani, so he has time to sort himself out. Don't think it'll be at Barca though, he could still be very useful elsewhere.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

0-0 I know but I quite enjoyed the Donny game, typical tough League one game.

Anyone who's watching Palace tomorrow, look out for me. My train leaves at 6.45


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Few points:

a) OH NO @ Liverpool Fans looking on the S*ns website
b) I'm going Spurs on Sunday, look out for me also.
c) MUF, with your apparent amazing away attendance this season, how you haven't been able to be one of 6,000 or however many you get to Wigan, in the away section I do no know.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> a) OH NO @ Liverpool Fans looking on the S*ns website


Who did this and when?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Apparantly I read the Sun website even though I got this report from a Football sub-forum on another forum. If you knew me, you would know I only read one Paper and that is my local. The tabloids spread more shit than a Farmer.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Thats good then. I thought someone was going to get the death penalty.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I knew those Adebayor rumours of quiting were bs as soon as I read them. He's always stressed how happy he is in London and how much he owes Wenger for taking a chance on him when he was only a 1 goal in 10 games striker. Hleb on the other hand, I'm still unsure about. He himself has said nothing on the matter, and that's a good enough indication that there is a hint of truth in the rumours, he's also very good friends with his agent and don't think he'd appreciate it if his friend started spreading lies about him like that, then there's the 'tapping up' scandal where he met up with Inter officials in Milan when we were playing AC Milan in the CL.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If Hleb goes too, Le Arse will need to buy a winger of considerable quality.

He may not have Hleb's close control and dribling skills (some of the best) but hopefully if Wenger loses him and buys another winger, he's a little more willing to have a shot and score more than what, 10 goals in over 3 seasons???


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Apparantly I read the Sun website even though I got this report from a Football sub-forum on another forum. If you knew me, you would know I only read one Paper and that is my local. The tabloids spread more shit than a Farmer.


You didn't post a report though, you posted a direct link to their website and acknowledged it was The S*n


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Get over it plz, you and Ste seem to be looking for any reason to jump on DC's back and ride him like a monkey.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No. You don't understand Benajmin

In the last few months he's kindly revealed he wasn't arsed about losing to United, wasn't nervous about the Chelsea game, and now posts a S*n Article? 

Unforgivable sin for a Liverpool Fan.



> A surprising number of people seem unaware of the boycott of The Sun by supporters of Liverpool Football Club. Some don't seem to know it is boycotted, others don't know why. Some people rather disturbingly know why the boycott exists but still choose to buy it.
> 
> If you choose to continue to buy The Sun after reading this article, and the articles it links to, then you ought to stop calling yourself a Liverpool supporter. Collect any shirts or scarves you have, and hand them in to a charity shop. In fact you can't really call yourself a football supporter. The lies printed in The Sun that you will read about below were aimed at Liverpool supporters, people from Liverpool, people from the North of England, football supporters of any club. If you fall into any of those categories you certainly shouldn't be buying, reading, or visiting the website of that newspaper. If you are a decent human being you will be steering clear of it from now on, even if you've not done so before.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcgrath (May 12, 2006)

Man Utd will win tommroow Arsenal will lose all key playesr and go down lol.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Go down to where?...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ben I hope you didn't add that for my benefit, because if you honestly thought I was unaware of the whole fiasco I'm tempted to ban you for your ignorance.

Hell even if I didn't know about it before coming to this forum, which would be laughable, it's been hammered home enough times on here already for every fucker to know about it.


THE SUN: WE LOVE IT


----------



## mcgrath (May 12, 2006)

I think they will go down out of the top 4, you cant lose the players there losing and expect to compete, I know people said this last year when Henry left, But he was past it in some respects and harmed the team little like Rude Van Nistyrooy at Man utd, Leyman, Yes he old but as a number 2 he was a great person to have, Flamani, He was on £25,000 a Month after tax no wounder he left, and guys I work in football and thats not a rumor thats a fact. Gilberto may be going yet again key squad player, and with Hleb also strongly linked to another club, cant see them being that good next season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ben I hope you didn't add that for my benefit, because if you honestly thought I was unaware of the whole fiasco I'm tempted to ban you for your ignorance.
> 
> Hell even if I didn't know about it before coming to this forum, which would be laughable, it's been hammered home enough times on here already for every fucker to know about it.


I posted it because you seemed to think a Liverpool fan assosciating themselves with it is fine and dandy. That article shows exactly why it isn't, and the opening paragraph sums up exactly why me and Ste were annoyed at DC in the first place. 

And I'm sure posting an article, directed at nobody, on topic and unoffensive is not an even slightly plausible reason to ban me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can ban someone for what ever reason I like so :hb.

I've known about that story longer than you've been alive.

And of course I knew it wasn't ok in the LIVERPOOL SUPPORTERS RULE BOOK for a Liverpool fan to read anything to do with THE SUN: WE LOVE IT, shit how could anyone forget. I simply made the comment that you're getting on DC's back on everything, he's one of your own after all.

Pretty sure I've seen you and Ste post rumours in the past coming from THE SUN: WE LOVE IT, even if it has been followed by you abusing the source, which is basically what DC did.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I can ban someone for what ever reason I like so :hb.
> 
> I've known about that story longer than you've been alive.
> 
> ...



Really? This place is pretty poorly run then. 

But you clearly still underestimate how much it hurts Liverpool fans. 

I don't _want _ to get on anyone's back. He just makes it easy. Don't make out I'm specifically victimizing him. If Ste posted a DIRECT link with THE SUN written in the link itself, then I'd tell him he's a tit. He'd do the same to me. 

No, I've never posted anything from the Sun, and nor to my knowledge has Ste. I've sometimes posted a story that has Sun-like idiocy in it, but I don't knowingly post their articles to scrutinize them. As for what "DC basically did". He said 



Emperor DC said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1143159.ece
> 
> Pinch of salt, anybody? It's the Sun, so I am not sure but hey, its the Summer. The speculation is obviously going to run riot.


There is no 'but' it's the Sun and if you have the tremendous knowledge of the scenario that you are saying, you know it's not palatable to read that paper or its content in any way possible. And he hardly abused it, only said he "wasn't sure"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I understand the whole story behind it, but to hold a grudge against a paper that has Page 3 is simply idiotic.

I remember when I was a nipper, come bed time my father would not read me such great stories as Fanastic Mr. Fox, instead he'd tell me long winded stories about what a vile **** Kelvin MacKenzie was. 

I'm sorry but he's long gone at that paper, and yeah it's still full of shit, like every other paper, and only a fool would be able to not understand why Liverpool fans can't read it, but although I see why, it doesn't stop me going on their website, and every other newspaper website which is like it, and laughing at their stories.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I understand the whole story behind it, but to hold a grudge against a paper that has Page 3 is simply idiotic.
> 
> I remember when I was a nipper, come bed time my father would not read me such great stories as Fanastic Mr. Fox, instead he'd tell me long winded stories about what a vile **** Kelvin MacKenzie was.
> 
> I'm sorry but he's long gone at that paper, and yeah it's still full of shit, like every other paper, and only a fool would be able to not understand why Liverpool fans can't read it, but although I see why, it doesn't stop me going on their website, and every other newspaper website which is like it, and laughing at their stories.


Trying to be funny? Topless women aren't exactly hard to find. I can't bear that being used as an excuse. 

Still trying to be funny and sardonic? 

It doesn't matter if c*unt boy MacKenzie is gone. That paper endorsed his sensationalisc shite, and they'd do it again if they knew it would make a profit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm bored of that subject, I don't mean to say move on because I don't mean that, keep the faith and keep fighter the fight, but yeah I'm not going to be giving it anymore thought.


LOL at the fact we're undefeated in 26 matches when Park has played. :lmao

He best start in the next two games then.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't see why every football fan doesn't have something against the S*n really.

You try having a paper say that people who you know better than anyone else did those things, your fans did those things, and I'm sure you could appreciate it.

As for posting that we love it thing that is fucking pathetic in every way plausible.

And your foolish if you don't utilise the internet to see topless women honestly.

And another thing, I think I have posted like 1 piece of football news ever here, and I doubt that would have been driectly from the S*ns website.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> If Hleb goes too, Le Arse will need to buy a winger of considerable quality.
> 
> He may not have Hleb's close control and dribling skills (some of the best) but hopefully if Wenger loses him and buys another winger, he's a little more willing to have a shot and score more than what, 10 goals in over 3 seasons???


I'm surprised he's even got 10 goals for us. It's not like he has an awful shot, he literally never shoots. Even when he playing as a support striker earlier in the season, he would rarely get into the box, and never looked to shoot. I don't mind when he doesn't shoot when Rosicky is around, because he has a very good shot on him, and gets about 1 goal every 4/5 matches, which is good, but as he was injured for so much of the season, Hleb's unwillingness to shoot was a wee bit frustrating. If we do lose him, we ought to bring in two young wingers of quality, a left footer and a right footer. Ashley Young would be ideal, but as Villa will likely lose Barry in the summer, they will do whatever it takes to hold onto Young so that looks unlikely. Ben Arfa is still a player high on my wishlist, while Kranjcar and Barry remain relatively low.

Also, regarding the whole Sun issue. I support the boycott of it, I don't know why anyone would read such drivel, but the whole 'fight for justice' thing is lost on me. What justice is wanted? Compensation for defamation or something? Tabloids lie, and personally I don't even know why people care so much about what a tabloid reports, even if it is damning lies.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The idea of Justice is an apology, admitting their insulting article carried no weight and had no evidence for their radical claims, getting people's names out of the mud they were dragged through when they decided to write that utter bollocks. But they won't, and maintain their pompus attitude towards it, and still print the same sort of sensationalistic articles and headlines, "HARRY ( THE NAZI" is one in particular, after the prince went to some fancy dress party with a Swastika on his arm.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I ram that Park stat dowm my dad's throat anytime he has a go at the wee legend.



> Sevilla ace Seydou Keita has confirmed one of the 'big four' teams in England have enquired about his services.
> 
> The Mali international in only in his first season with the Liga outfit following a £2.7million switch from French outfit Lens last summer.
> 
> ...


Guys a beast would be a top signing for anyone. Would cost a fair bit now though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's us I think. 

I saw that Rafa fancies lining up a 10m bid if Alonso leaves.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd be raging if he went to Liverpool. I'm not sure he fits into the mould of midfielder that Rafa likes, a bit too offensive and not the best screen. Unless he is going right back to complete the Valencia blueprint and have Keita as the Baraja type player.

I could see Real Madrid going for Keita too.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't mind him at Arsenal. He satisfies my 'left foot fetish' :side: and he has a beastly long shot, both of which Arsenal could use, and well as being a willing runner and a tough tackler, to free up Cesc. He also fits two of Wenger's three criterea, he's black, his mother-tongue is French, but he's over the age of 23, but hopefully two out of three will suffice. I'd much rather him than Gareth Barry tbh, but as mentioned, he'd be worth a fair penny.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It never seems to go away...



> Cristiano Ronaldo is not happy at Manchester United and is considering leaving this summer, with Real Madrid "waiting with open arms". (Spanish sports paper Marca, 0845 BST)


:lmao

And onto Seydou Keita, he's a machine, and if Liverpool got him working alongside Mascherano, ohnoz. Be a sweet holding partnership. Masch could sit more and allow Keita to drive forward and support the attackers more.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool should be looking for some decent wingers, not more central midfielders.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Was just about to post what RM said. They are severely lacking that area and it was one of the main reasons why the Valencia system was so effective.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If we sell Xabi, he'll be going for around 15m, and we do need a top class replacement, Ie; Keita. It wouldn't be wasting the transfer fund, because we'd break even due to the sale of Alonso.

We still need wingers though, Ste and I have said it alot, probably since last season.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

RKO Destiny™;5713319 said:


> MUF, are you not going to be annoyed your not going to get to watch the game? For me I'd make sure I was going on that game and if not then pub it.


I honestly think i'll get in, ive jibbed many games.

If not, head into too and find a pub. And if we win, head back for the celebrations.


> c) MUF, with your apparent amazing away attendance this season, how you haven't been able to be one of 6,000 or however many you get to Wigan, in the away section I do no know.


Itd done by ballot, which ive explained many times.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Who is Man Utds first choice keeper after Van Der sar leaves, I think he is going after Euro 08 so does that mean Kuszczak will be taking his place? because he does look a little rough around the edges sometimes. Although I cant remember what match it was this season away from home he played well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Foster should be first choice.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS isn't off after the Euro's, he's got another season in him yet. Depending on performances, I'd expect Foster in the long term to be his replacement.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Incredible how you manage to get one of 3,000 nearly all the time, and yet this time with 6,000 you can't.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

SUPER SUPER NICKY CARLE! 

Two assists for Bristol as they beat Crystal Palace 2-1. His game has changed so much since moving to England. He was a bit of a prima donna in Australia, but he was full of running today, tracked back well, his tackling was a bit off, but otherwise he put himself about and showed his attacking flair too as always. He should be a key player for Australia in the next couple of years.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't believe this all started by me directing a link here that was at another forum. Did I in anyway say I READ the Sun newspaper? Did I in any way say I SUPPORTED the article? All I did was link a story and make note of the fact it was the Summer and the months of pure speculation was about to set in for the next 8 weeks. That is all I did.

Oh, and although I don't agree with Ben often p), I do on this occasion. Why the fuck does it seem I am getting ripped to shreds for nearly everything I say? 

As for me saying I was not unjustly bothered about the United game, I stick by my stance. Renegade knows exactly why I feel that way. I have many more things to occupy myself. I don't live in Liverpool, or near there so I obviously don't understand fully the hate between the two sets of Supporters, but that does not make me any less of a Football fan, just like it does not make any difference that Novus and 'Gade don't go to any of thier clubs matches.

Shut the fuck up, go out and discover there is more to life than Football. Now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Shut the fuck up, go out and discover there is more to life than Football. Now.


Let's not go around silly things now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

[Inset Carra quote here]


And I'm bricking it for tomorrow, even though it should be rather simple.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea I keep thinking we are going to somehow fuck it up when it should be academic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our last away win was in March, when we just about got past Derby. Which is kinda pathetic really.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

'Tis pretty shit. I suspect the pitch will not help in the slightest either.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I can't believe this all started by me directing a link here that was at another forum. Did I in anyway say I READ the Sun newspaper? Did I in any way say I SUPPORTED the article? All I did was link a story and make note of the fact it was the Summer and the months of pure speculation was about to set in for the next 8 weeks. That is all I did.
> 
> Oh, and although I don't agree with Ben often p), I do on this occasion. Why the fuck does it seem I am getting ripped to shreds for nearly everything I say?
> 
> ...


Then why post a Sun link? It was in other papers too. You may not READ the Sun but you are ENCOURAGING others do so by posting a link to it. Sorry if you find it hard to understand. The whole club has boycotted it, while you are supporting it, getting more hits on their website. 

From my experience, you agree with absolutely everything he says. And maybe you just annoy me, and maybe I find everything you say to be complete rubbish. If you honestly think I'm just picking on you specifically, you are deluded, and completely wrong. 

Maybe you feel closer to Bournemouth. You didn't seem to bothered or nervous about our CL Semi Final, because you were worried about Bournemouth's relgation battle. For the record, it doesn't take a scouser to realize that losing to United hurts. You appeared blissfully unaware that we even had a rivalry, and shrugged it off like we'd just lost to Blackburn or something. I didn't say you weren't a real football fan, because you do actually appear to care for Bournemouth, but I was however annoyed by your attitude towards two of our biggest matches of the season. 

And no thanks. I'm quite ok with my life, and don't fancy taking lifè advice from you. I won't resort to giving you any.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The grounds staff at the JJB are planning to attack the turf with pitchforks to make it all the more hard for Man Utd. It's going to be quite a show: Man Utd vs the JJB.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United will win at the JJB, that much is obvious to me. I can see Steve Bruce playing some of his fringe/young players. 

Is Bramble available? I hope to god they don't use him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bramble to put United to the sword. It would be legendary, but truth be told, I don't want it to happen.

As for the whole Bruce fixing it issue, I think he'll uphold the honour of the English game and field a full strength team, but he won't throw 11 men behind the ball as Chelsea would want him to.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bruce isn't going to play his fringe/youth team players, people said Curbs would do that last week, it's not going to happen.


The OT pitch is pretty shit, so the players are used to playing on a average to poor surface.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> [Inset Carra quote here]
> 
> 
> And I'm bricking it for tomorrow, even though it should be rather simple.


I had a dream last night that Chelsea were beating Bolton 4-0 (Yes, 4 GOALS! ) and you were losing 1-0 to Wigan, there was something like two minutes to go...and I woke up.

Did not get that at all. Last time I had a Football dream I dreamt that AFC Bournemouth got taken over by Eli Knox from Dream Team. I seriously can't believe my dreams sometimes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really see Chelsea turning on the style against Bolton, no joke.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I love the end of season, and then the pre-season. So much optimism that most likely dissappears into thin air. I love Pre-Season just for the games. We play against a local side Hamworthy at a small community club down the road and it is always a great evening and very much laid back and relaxed, not to mention we get to play 5 a side with the players.

Darren Anderton raped me that night. In thr Football sense. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Bruce isn't going to play his fringe/youth team players, people said Curbs would do that last week, it's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> The OT pitch is pretty shit, so the players are used to playing on a average to poor surface.


Curbishley doesn't necessarily want United to win the league though, Bruce does. 

Even if he plays a full team, he'll tell them to go out and have fun, in other words it'll be an open game, and Wigan will be destroyed.


----------



## jakebcfc (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone here believe Birmingham are goin to avoid relegation?? It looks a bit hopeful relying on derby to beat reading or drawing with them, along with the portsmouth/fulham result, but you never know..Last minuite winner to keep Blues in the prem..its gonna happen!:agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've always liked Darren Anderton even though he played for Spurs. Very gifted player and top professional. If only his career wasn't blighted with injury.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> I've always liked Darren Anderton even though he played for Spurs. Very gifted player and top professional. If only his career wasn't blighted with injury.


I'm amazed he is still playing for us next season. I would not have blamed him for quitting, or not being able to play. He could easily get a club in League 1, but he loves the area, like most of the older players that come down here. It is a great place to see out your last few years of your career , EG: George Best, Sicknote, Paul Telfer)


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Looks like Bosingwa is off to Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I just read that, and it's only for 15mil.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Who is he? Never heard of him


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

jakebcfc said:


> Anyone here believe Birmingham are goin to avoid relegation?? It looks a bit hopeful relying on derby to beat reading or drawing with them, along with the portsmouth/fulham result, but you never know..Last minuite winner to keep Blues in the prem..its gonna happen!:agree:


Personally i think Birmingham will beat us tomorrow. We've got an outside chance of getting into the Uefa Cup spot if Villa lose don't win at West Ham and we beat you. Maybe the Brum should think about screwing Villa over instead of being selfish and going for £60m by staying with the big fish

We usually screw up against the lower placed teams, but we've only lost one game against bottom half teams this year. We've lost our last two games 2-1 at St Andrews, and i expect you'll turn it on tomoro with our inconsistent bunch, but i just don't see Reading slipping up at Derby


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lashley™ said:


> Who is he? Never heard of him


Jose Bosingwa, he's a right back at Porto and he's very, very good. He nabbed the portuguese right back spot from Miguel. 

It looks like he's already sealed his move. Annoyingly quick business from Chelsea, we could do with a RB of his quality. Not this Degen character, who doesn't even start for Switzerland (Lichsteiner and Behrami are far better)


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I've heard a fair bit about this guy but seen little of him, He was lethal on Footy Manager.

As for Us(Newcastle) we'll be needing huge reshuffle using an enormous amount of money, just a matter of how commited Mike Ashley really is and not how much he says he loves the club.

*Sellings*:

Carr, Cacapa, Duff, Smith, Geremi, Ramage, Rozenhal. With N'zogbia and Emre likely too leave.

*Signings*: 

Centre Back, 2 Centre Midefielders, Winger, Striker. Can't be bothered to start naming players off my head.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ramage and Carr are going anyway, Keegan said he is releasing them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Viduka is out for about 6 months, so you need a striker who will hold a ball up well.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

FUCK, just got back from Selhurst Park now what a treck.

- Left a 7am with £5 and my bank card, spent my £5 on a chicken and sweetcorn butty and 4 pints of milk, got to Euston and my card was rejected. I had 4p to my name and couldn't even afford to get to the toilets at the station as the addmision price is 20p lol.

- One of the best atmospheres I've experienced with football. So tense yet the loudest I've heard a stadium in a while. 

- My worst nightmare then came to life as on the train from Palace to Victoria, 2x south london 'it' girls got on the train and sat right next to me (sorry but they scare me). They heard me on the phone and said I reminded them of the northerner out of the film that Danny Dyer was in (obviously sean bean  ) Then they asked me if girls from preston as I'd told them where I was from were like, I really didn't know what to say as TBH I have never seen any black girls in Preston so I just pretended I haden't heard them. 

Anyway that was my day. Not that it has anything to do with the EPL, FAC or the CC but I'm too tired to care.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't like the 'there is more to life than football statement' it's all I ever seem to get a school.

Obviously there is, but football is the thing that I care most about at the moment, and probably for the forseeable future, and I am happy like that.

Sounds like a good day also Destiny.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Glad you had a good day, Destiny.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice one.



Nige™;5716771 said:


> Personally i think Birmingham will beat us tomorrow. We've got an outside chance of getting into the Uefa Cup spot if Villa lose don't win at West Ham and we beat you. Maybe the Brum should think about screwing Villa over instead of being selfish and going for £60m by staying with the big fish
> 
> We usually screw up against the lower placed teams, but we've only lost one game against bottom half teams this year. We've lost our last two games 2-1 at St Andrews, and i expect you'll turn it on tomoro with our inconsistent bunch, but i just don't see Reading slipping up at Derby


OMG, a plastic from Preston?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My dad says 'there is more to life than football' usually when he sees me getting all tense about it, then I remind him of the fact his life is very different to mine; He's clearly much older, he's got a family, an important job and plus the fact when he was my age and younger he was going to about 40+ games a season so can't really say that line to me without sounding rather silly. He quickly shuts up.










And haha Daniel at the 'it girls' part of your story, I've had experiences like that on trains before, not the best.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

There isn't more to life than football though. Because without football, I wouldn't enjoy life.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's easily the most and my only other important thing in my life after family/friends, not sure that's sad or what, but that's the way it is.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Same with me, and I don't really care what people think about it. 

Everyone says it's "sad" in school, then they go out and do some drugs and ever so slowly kill themselves. 

Think I'm fine as I am.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I am not going to deny Football is a bit part of my life, but I am at a different stage of my life than many people here, that may be our differing opinions on things.

At the end of the day, we are all fans of the best Sport in the world. (Y)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I get it's only a game every single day


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The "it's only a game" one does piss me off immeasurably.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Fucking come on Utd, bring that trophy back home.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

RKO Destiny™;5717070 said:


> Nice one.
> 
> OMG, a plastic from Preston?


Oh yeah, damn rite! What ya gonna do?

More importantly, what the hell were you doin goin to Palace/Bristol City? Thought you were a North Ender! Preston "It" Girls don't exist! There were some stunners in Yates though last week with some guys dressed as wrestlers

I wasn't gonna mention this, but as Preston got brought up, i might as well. These guys were dressed brilliantly. There was Ultimo Dragon, Doink, Ric Flair (WOO's and "One More Match" chant in Yates, so fuckin funny!), the best ever John Cena walking round asking people how to wrestle and my own favourite, a guy in a pink cape called "Pink Baton". I was pissing myself laughin for ages. He was going round askin girls if they wanted to go get it on with The Pink Baton. Such an amazing experience!

Anyway, yeah, just a game theory is bull. Even if you don't watch football every day, how often do you talk about, play Pro Evo, Fifa, Footy Manager or even play it? Take football away and you might as well move short term to Bridgend


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

SUICIDE CAPITAL OF THEEEEE WOOOOOOOOOOORLD!


----------



## Punkkid01 (Jan 2, 2008)

for most people the who will win the prem between man u and chelsea is the most important thing for the last games of the season or even who will get religated but for me i am more intrested in who is gettin in to the uefa cup everton or Aston villa.

Come on you Villa


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm suprisingly confident about this Wigan game. I'll be shitting myself when it comes to kick off though.

For a start, I didn't know it was on TV so seeing that come up on Soccer AM earlier was great. 

I guess I'm in two minds. Part of me says 'yeah, its only Wigan and we'll do them, because this is our whole season in 90 minutes'. But, the other part of me says 'shit, it only takes one slip up and our season has gone wrong'. I don't believe any of the Bruce putting out a weak team stuff, nor do I believe Bolton will make a go of it and beat Chelsea, because going to the Bridge is tough, getting something is harder. 

If I had to choose the realistic option, we'll win the league. We've enough strength to beat Wigan, and the momentum from the Barca and West Ham games are still with us, not to mention the huge incentive. Once we get the league out the way, we've got one more game left, which winning will be a bonus. 

Gutted that its the end of the season


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It's only a few months till the next season, and there is Euro 08 to occupy some time.

But still, those months feel like years.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MLS. Fuck.the.world.

But no seriously, Euro 2008 and Olympic Qualifying. 

Good shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fuck the Olympics, why they're having football there I don't know, annoying as fuck.


All night I had dreams of us either drawing 0-0 or losing 1-0. Bricking it, although it really shouldn't be a tough game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im fucking shaking. Not sure if thats cos of today or because of the cheap vodka i drunk last nite 

We'll win today, 2-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As with us always, if we can score early, we should cruise it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm going on record now to predict United to draw.

I really wouldn't be shocked if neither team wins, nerves will play such a big part today. Also Wigan have picked up points of every other team in the top 4.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm prepared for Chelsea to win the title, I've been positive nearly all season, but my nerves have really crept in today. I just have a horrible feeling it's not our day and all the hard work in the league is going to be wasted. 

I hope to look back on this post this evening and laugh at myself for doubting the team.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

This is another situation like last week where I feel you could really do with an early goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Early goal always helps us, it certainly eased us last week. 

But I'd take a 1-0 in the last minutes, although my nerves wouldn't.


----------



## Red Jon (May 11, 2008)

Role Model said:


> I'm prepared for Chelsea to win the title, I've been positive nearly all season, but my nerves have really crept in today. I just have a horrible feeling it's not our day and all the hard work in the league is going to be wasted.
> 
> I hope to look back on this post this evening and laugh at myself for doubting the team.


I'm a United fan so I hope too also 

Anyone got the latest on Rooney by the way? SSN said he could make the bench. Tbh I hope he gets 10 minutes at the JJB today and preserve him for Moscow, that is unless Fergie feels he's needed today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He might be on the bench, that's pretty much the end of that, nothing else really to say, unless Fergie pulls a fast one and he's fit, which simply isn't going to happen.


Oh and the pitch is in fanastic condition, a bonus I guess.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

Man im so nervous, its still couple hours till the game. 
I think Wigan will score early then Man U finish it late, 
Ive got the games on 2 different channels, so will have to 
switch between the 2.


----------



## Red Jon (May 11, 2008)

Yeah the pitch will be a _big_ bonus, but I have this sneaky feeling that Wilson Palacios and Antonio Valencia might choose today to prove how good they are infront of Fergie.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Im a Chelsea fan aswell as Leeds, so im just hoping Wigan can do what they did against us, and get a draw or a win against Man Utd.

We should beat Bolton 3-0 or 3-1 today, with Drogba bagging a hat trick.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

TF said:


> Im a Chelsea fan aswell as Leeds, so im just hoping Wigan can do what they did against us, and get a draw or a win against Man Utd.
> 
> We should beat Bolton 3-0 or 3-1 today, with Drogba bagging a hat trick.


I'm sure every Leeds fan is a Chelsea fan for today!

cant see Utd not winning tho...

Wigan 0 - 3 Utd
Chelsea 4 - 0 Bolton


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

TF said:


> Im a Chelsea fan aswell as Leeds, so im just hoping Wigan can do what they did against us, and get a draw or a win against Man Utd.
> 
> We should beat Bolton 3-0 or 3-1 today,* with Drogba bagging a hat trick*.


Bold prediction......


From a neutral(ok i do hate man u alot more) i'm just looking forward to a afternoon of high drama and tbh i'm more excited about The relegation battle, i really hope Fulham can survive


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just got a text from Ste in London, and he said United still haven't sold out their tickets for Moscow. Might be the worst location for a final ever. 

I'm looking forward to the conclusion to the Title Race and Relegation Battle today, as well as our match with Spurs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah there are shit loads of tickets for the final floating about, for both teams, and honestly it would have been the same whoever had got to the final.


Nervous, very.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Did I_luv_mickiejames go to the Watford game?


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

good game @ watford/hull

cant believe the goal was disallowed! and cant believe Barmby scored!

Edit: What a save by Myhil


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You'd have got long odds on Barmby and Windass scoring the first two goals I reckon. 

And yeah, Jamie (ILMJ) said he was going. He hates Watford so he'll be happy.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm going out now to play football, then watch the last day of the Premier League at the pub, with my dad any brother.
So I just hope Chelsea can take the Title, but Man Utd losing or drawing to Wigan isnt very likely


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Back from vr and have never laughed so much, fat bloke in a vest with sweaty pits screaming at the ref, perfectly good goal for Watford getting disallowed and Hull winning and really having shoukld have scored more. Left after about 70 minutes but had a bloody good time.

And :lmao at Destiny's "experience"


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rooney starts. Interesting.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Van Der Sar, Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Park, Carrick, Scholes, Ronaldo, Tevez, Rooney.

Should win this no problem on paper.

No Anderson on the bench.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A huge curveball, didn't see that coming. I hope he's not risking him and he's totally 100%.

No Anderson even on the bench, not surprised, his season is over imo. Some guy called Saha is on the bench though.


That team should really be good enough, I'll be heartbroken and embarrassed if we throw it away today.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If you're as nervous as you are today just imagine how fans feel on the morning of playoff finals.

Edit - My forecasts in the respective big scenarios today are Chelsea and Birmingham.


----------



## Red Jon (May 11, 2008)

Saha on bench - farewell appearance I hope, can't stay fit. Rooney starting - big bonus but like yeserday in Bristol City vs Palace, Scowcroft came on as a supsise inclusion of the bench and after 5 mins was off again. I guess if Rooney wasn't starting, it'd be Dong...


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

This shall be a very exciting afternoon indeed 

Can Wigan beat or Draw with Man-U? I don't think so personally, but nerves will undoubtedly kick in to the Man-U squad.

I do believe Chelsea will beat Bolton, but I think Man-U are favourites at this point.

Im a neutral incidentally, but I would like to see Chelsea win it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm telling you people are making out that Chelsea will automatically win and same with United, I don't buy either. McFadden looks injured.

Derby/Reading - Draw
Portsmouth/Fulham - Draw
Birmingham/Blackburn - Home
Wigan/Man United - Draw
Chelsea/Bolton - Home

How I forecast it going down, although it's very hard to predict.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Everton 1-1 Newcastle	
Middlesbrough 1-1 Manchester City	
Birmingham 2-1 Blackburn	
Chelsea	2-0 Bolton	
Wigan Athletic 1-3 Man Utd	
Portsmouth 0-1 Fulham	
Sunderland 2-4 Arsenal	
Tottenham 1-3 Liverpool	
West Ham Utd 2-2 Aston Villa	
Derby County 0-0 Reading

Not necessarily what I want to happen, but those are my predictions.

But.

Come on Wigan.

Come on Torres.

Come on Fulham :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

West Ham 1-0 up, sounded like a decent goal. LOL at John Terry getting the wrong shorts.

Shit, John Terry broke his arm...

1-1 Villa

Red card Man City, no fair play UEFA Cup spot for them. 

1-0 Boro


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well john terry injury looks pretty bad


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Fucking bullshit that Man U score with a penalty but Wigan don't get one.


----------



## Red Jon (May 11, 2008)

1-0! 

Ronaldo, pen, to the left for a change 

'Mon you Reds!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

As long as Chelsea don't win the league i'll be happy.


----------



## Red Jon (May 11, 2008)

3 decisions out of 3 for us now, and tbh, our penalty was the only correct one.

Bent just had a good chance with a near post volley.

Edit - Doesn't look good for us, could have done with a stronger ref.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Can someone tell me how Scholes didn't get sent off? 2-0 'Boro.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

The Ref is the Man Utd game has been a joke.

what a bottler.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

good ref :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

This is the biggest fucking fix I've ever seen. He's handing United the league in any way he can.


----------



## Red Jon (May 11, 2008)

Given the same situation in Chelsea vs Bolton, he'd stil bottle it. 

One word, karma.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deserved lead, clearly a penalty, fuck knows what Andy Gray is wanking on about.

Scholes shouldn't have been sent off, as the Wigan chap went over very easily, and has been all game. But yeah it could have gone either way.

I'm happy, but very very nervous. Need a second early in the second half.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Manchester winning? :sad:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Chelsea coming out late is annoying, have to wait longer now for the second half.

Terry has a suspected broken collar, so that's him out for the Champions League final.

I'm still nervous, but Bolton are doing us a favour.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Steve Bennett must of got payed once again, handing the title to United. 

Chelsea don't look like they're doing to score.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Gray must have his Chelsea shirt on up in the gantry.

The only one the ref has gotten really wrong in my opinion is the Scholesy one. Probably should have been off.

But anyway we haven't been getting any decisions for about 2 months, we were due.

Carrick has been shite.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferdninand Penalty claim - 50/50
Rooney penalty - NO. Hardly any contact and yet again Rooney falls over very easy.
Scholes red card - after being booked then yes, although I didn't think the first one was.

This could look as though this might be looked back on as 'the day bennett won united the title'.

United and Reading? Ugh.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Scholes obviously should have been gone, and jammy United getting the penalty when Rio's leaning arm could easily have been given also.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He got all three decisions wrong and they all went in United's favour. 

A coincidence it is not.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with the first one to be a yellow card but the other one is not a yellow card offence.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

It's days like this I realise how much I really dislike United. No offense RM, it can't be helped.

I would be so frustrated right now if I was a Brum fan BTW.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Whats this about with Man City, with Dunne being sent off that they cant get in the Uefa Cup place through the Fair Play League?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't believe they're going to let United have 20 minutes for half time, totally unfair that they bend the rules for the final day when the majority of the season they have about 2 days between fixtures like in recent weeks yet for the final day it has to be to the minute, bollocks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> It's days like this I realise how much I really dislike United. No offense RM, it can't be helped.
> 
> I would be so frustrated right now if I was a Brum fan BTW.


Why? They're winning?

And I agree about United.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Why? They're winning?
> 
> And I agree about United.


Doesn't matter if they're winning, so are Reading, so Birmingham are going bye bye's.

Oh god, Shev's on.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Whats this about with Man City, with Dunne being sent off that they cant get in the Uefa Cup place through the Fair Play League?


Fulham will get the Uefa cup place 

still cant believe the decisions in the Utd game.

Edit: MGP makes it 1-1 

bye bye Brum.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

poor brum they need Reading to lose and them to win to have a chance of staying up and Reading has Derby out at the moment. All i can say is bye brum


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fulham would appear to be staying up. 

Blackburn equalize.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Terry's broke his collar bone.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KME said:


> Doesn't matter if they're winning, so are Reading, so Birmingham are going bye bye's.
> 
> Oh god, Shev's on.


Oh yeah, forgot about that. 

Fulham to score soon plz. 

Malouda hits the post.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bar. 

And Fulham don't need to score, just need to hope that Birmingham don't go back in front. 

Chelsea are coming close, but chances are United will win easily anyway.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

But Reading are winning. :side:

ATM brum and Fulham are going down.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good point, forgot that. 

I blame Radio London, they just aid Fulham are staying up. 

They're not.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Which is exactly why Fulham need to score. I want Reading down.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

All fulham need to do is to win and they stay up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2-0 Reading. That's the relegation battle over unless Fulham score. 

FFS Benayoun coming on, bound to be for Babel, always is.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Come on Wigan, Come on Chelsea, Come on Fulham, Come on Newcastle, Come on Villa, Come on Liverpool.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

4-0 'Boro


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

onoz at Boro score.

Villa up 2-1.

Drogba broke loose, just over.

SHEVCHENKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

1-0.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

SHEVA IS A LEGEND!!! (first and last time I will ever say that)

3-0 Reading


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Kirky's a legend today


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Come on Fulham, ffs.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Fuck off Andrei


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

5-0 'Boro, Sven is definitely going after a performance like this.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

VORONIN SCORES!!!! LMFAO.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Jesus, when was the last time he scored? TORRES! He just broke the record for most debut goals in the Premiership, fine player.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

fulham scored FTW.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Can I just say what a fantastic weekend this has been, if we win the title or not football is the winner [/cliche]


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DANNY [email protected]!!!!!!!!!

Brum score again, Everton score again.

COME THE FUCK ON WIGAN

Torres


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

As it stand now Fulham staying up abnd brum/reading going down.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That'll do.

Come on Wigan 

United win the title, 2-0.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Giggs. 

Utd won the title now.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Red Jon (May 11, 2008)

What a way to win the premier league! Giggsy


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

lol City.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL @ City 7-0


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

7-0, shame we lost the league but we only lost on goal difference so it is nearly as good as winning the league, especially with Grant in charge as everyone was fretting when he first came in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Jeezuz at City, devastating.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bye Sven. No europe and losing to a shit team like Boro 7-0. 

Fuck off United. 

Nando and Voro are awesome :side: Well Torres is, he's broke Horseface's foreigner debut season goal record. 

Should be a good win.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

great job sven.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

8-1 Alves hat-trick.


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

Congratulations to Man-Utd.

Commiserations to Man-City.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG :lmao


great last day of the season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I disagree, shit last day of the season. Virtually no drama. Apart from the Fulham game, everything was set in stone ages ago. And SSN have some fucking jobber on instead of Jeff Stelling. 

Us winning is the only good thing, and Fulham staying up, sort of.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Dead chuffed Chelsea didn't win the league, ha. 
Shame Reading went down


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bolton score, 1-1.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Poor Chelsea, 1-1.

That will either destroy them for the CL Final or inspire them into winning it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

it's very rare when last game of the season involves still race for the tite and teams can go down.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chelsea for the CL, plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

TheSoulStalker said:


> it's very rare when last game of the season involves still race for the tite and teams can go down.


It's also very rare for absolutely nothing to change. 

Everton started fifth, they finished there. 

Birmingham and Reading started in the relegation zone, they finished there 

United finished top, Chelsea second, they finished there. 

And most of the games were either thrashings, or fairly comfortable for the winning teams.

It's also very rare for SSN to not have Stelling, who makes the fucking last day what it is.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It's 2AM here, GREAT TIMESLOT, and United win the title and I have school is 5 orso hours, but won't be sleeping.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

KME said:


> It's also very rare for absolutely nothing to change.
> 
> Everton started fifth, they finished there.
> 
> ...


Yeah valid point i guess. when Fulham scored they was pretty safe. 

Last week when it was the championship last day was more exciting for it may be that my team was there in the dog fight for staying up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well deserved, fucking champions.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Does Steve Bennett get a winners medal too? He was great for United today. :side: 

Better team probably won that, Chelsea didn't even beat Bolton in the end, so have no case of being better value for the title. Harsh on them though. 

If only they hadn't conceded in the last minute to Wigan, they'd have come into this last day 2 points clear


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Poor Man City. Well done united, even though I despise that team. So glad Fulham stayed up. Reading were shit all season imo.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well it great to be champions hopefully we can win the cl aswell but for now its time to celebrate chelsea also played really well thought the season but we deserved win
sad see reading relegated they were one of the teams i liked


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

I marked when Fulham scored


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

LMAO at Anderson dancing in front of the crowd. Moment of the season.

Seriously KME stop being so bitter.

Great day overall, so happy for Giggs.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

WOW, probabaly the best last day ever. All the teams at the bottam who had a chance of stauying up win, who would have thought that? Chelsea don't win, United win with Giggs scoring (despite not wanting to see United win I was happy that they won it with Giggs), an 8-1 defeat as Sven says goodbye and finally Fulham escape with the greatest, great escape of all time IMO.

Brilliant way to end a great season. Congratulations to Manchester United, Sunderland, Arsenal, Fulham especially and even Chelsea who IMO are the top 5 teams of the season in terms of achievement.

Fuck off Reading


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Best team won the league, and right team won the league. 

Shame about Reading going down though especially considering what a fucker of a club Fulham are.

And LMAO at Middlesbrough. Shame nobody was there to see it.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

WOO! 

Thoroughly deserved. I’m glad it came down to points and not goal difference.

Terry’s gonna be fit for the final now, oh well. Still confident we can win that. 

Well done to everyone.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Best team in the land.

The celebrations were great. Them all singing the Anderson song was mega and the dance was even better.

Top men, the lot of them.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Respect to Terry if he shrugs that off. It looked nasty at the time. 



Ex64 said:


> LMAO at Anderson dancing in front of the crowd. Moment of the season.
> 
> Seriously KME stop being so bitter.
> 
> Great day overall, so happy for Giggs.


Not even close. 

No. 

No, and strangely I'm not. 

:side: 

That was bitter, although true. 

What I said was all true. It wasn't really all that interesting, nothing important happened after half time, except in one game. And I still wish United would fall off the face of the earth. 

And no last day is complete without high drama in the closing seconds with the SSN panel going mental, I turned on to see them all sat there dead quiet saying nothing. Only one game had a bit of atmosphere, and I think most people knew Portsmouth wouldn't score.

The Middlesbrough score was quite hilarious though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The player awards tonight should be a good watch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson's dancing and marking was the highlight of the season, orgasmic. 


He's a rit sexay mover.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

RKO Destiny™;5719857 said:


> WOW, probabaly the best last day ever. All the teams at the bottam who had a chance of stauying up win, who would have thought that? Chelsea don't win, United win with Giggs scoring (despite not wanting to see United win I was happy that they won it with Giggs), an 8-1 defeat as Sven says goodbye and finally *Fulham escape with the greatest, great escape of all time IMO.*
> 
> Brilliant way to end a great season. Congratulations to Manchester United, Sunderland, Arsenal, Fulham especially and even Chelsea who IMO are the top 5 teams of the season in terms of achievement.
> 
> Fuck off Reading


southamton had done better escapes tbh.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

United !!!! haha we are the best!!! Role on champions league, well done to all at united!!!!!


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Giggs' goal was the best thing he's done all season.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I have posted up an awards thread in the main section if you want to post in that. Off to watch Wycombe/Stockport now.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Pure brilliance from The Welsh Wizard! 

He won it ten times
He won it ten tiiiimes
That boy Giggsy
He won it ten times


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eel36Rnv_Vc&eurl=http://bluekipper.net/new/index.php?showtopic=73363

I heard him apologise for anyone who recieved bad language during the show.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats, Manchester fans.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eel36Rnv_Vc&eurl=http://bluekipper.net/new/index.php?showtopic=73363
> 
> I heard him apologise for anyone who recieved bad language during the show.


Gotta love Dick. :lmao


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think that Manchester should have had the penalty.
IMO the Wigan defender (not sure who it was) got the ball, so it shouldnt have been a Pen.

I can't beleive Middlesbrough managed to beat Man City 8-1, big shock imo, especially seeing that Man City have beaten Man Utd twice this season (Correct me if i'm wrong.)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

TF said:


> I dont think that Manchester should have had the penalty.
> IMO the Wigan defender (not sure who it was) got the ball, so it shouldnt have been a Pen.
> 
> I can't beleive Middlesbrough managed to beat Man City 8-1, big shock imo, especially seeing that Man City have beaten Man Utd twice this season (Correct me if i'm wrong.)


The players probaly were sending a message to the owner about sacking Sven, so they dropped the game to garbage like Boro.

I hope Roma can snatch the Serie A (yes i know, Foreign League thread..)


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Shit all round today really apart from us winning, and Steve Bennet is just a horrible referee.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Did I hear Allardyce swear earlier too? :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought I did, but then he usually does, so it's not that much of a big thing.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Can't believe Saha had the nerve to celebrate. What a fucking wanker.

He did fuck all to aid them and just picked up his weekly cheque. Neville showed some class (unusual) by standing back, but all Saha wanted to do was act like he had even made a dent in the season. What a donkey.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Talking of celebrations, SUPER's dancing reminded me of one of the best moments I've ever seen in the flesh, Ronny's dancing around the FA Cup to the classic tune of Rockin' All Over The World by the Quo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Tevez grabbing the trophy after coming off the bus there was genius.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Destiny just done your Premiership awards thing, is well long though :sad:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Great last day, imo. All the big results went the right way, and it was great to see Fulham pull what I think was the greatest escape from relegation that I've at least seen, because everyone had so overwhelmingly written them off, but they pulled it off in the end. Also, they only even so narrowly escaped, by three goals in fact.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

West Brom's was better, but Fulham's is easily up there, glad they stayed up out of the three.


I'm not watching the Utd awards, Sky+ing MUTV though, so no spoilerz plz. :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What does everyone have Wigan/United at? I think I'd go ***1/2 thanks to the excellent storytelling. I might bump it up to ***3/4 on a second watch though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea the West Brom escape will be hard to beat.

Look forward to Nani being merked by Haley McQueen RM.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Spurs was amazing in everyway, just confirms how much better aways are than homes. Torres and Mascha were again our 2 best players.

Around 70 minutes, news spred Heskey had scored against Man Utd and the place went mad, absolute insane, then we found out it was a lie, so we went even more insane.

I hear United were jammy today, not suprising.

Aslong as we get to 19 before then somehow am snd.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

How did you get to WHL? Tooooooooooobe?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah my mates Dad, his brother, and some woman who's been staying living in Liverpool with her ill father went down to London, where the woman lives. We walked from her house, which took 50 minutes :cuss:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ahhh kk.

---------
Avram, Grant Grant Grant
He's a total stand up guy
Avram Grant Grant Grant
Not the type of guy to rant
We love him, he is great, champions league not long to wait
He is A chelsea fan
And he's from Kazhakastan

My mate is a total retard tbf.

----------

MOTD, get the relegation battle on NOW.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

3 quality goals in the Boro game.

Superb free kick.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rochemback's was Ronnyesque. Belter.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I mark for Nani's English.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It is brilliantly brutal.


----------



## Trickindel (Jan 9, 2007)

Ste said:


> Spurs was amazing in everyway, just confirms how much better aways are than homes. Torres and Mascha were again our 2 best players.
> 
> Around 70 minutes, news spred Heskey had scored against Man Utd and the place went mad, absolute insane, then we found out it was a lie, so we went even more insane.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a decent time, I've had a shitter today. An hour to get from halls into town only to find that _nowhere_ had our game on. Then it took an hour to get back meaning I missed the first half and had to watch the second on a pretty shocking stream that I found. Urgh, at least we got the result.

I was sure that I could hear Heskey chants, but couldn't for the life of me work out why, keeping one eye on the other scores and all. That bastard practically handed United the title with his goal against Chelsea a few weeks back anyway, the traitor...

I was amazed at how easy it was for us today, I can't figure out Spurs at all. Alright, it was "job done" for their season back in February, but some of their players were embarrassingly apathetic. I can't comment on a lot of the game, having only seen certain parts of the second half and the MotD highlights, but it seemed everyone played their part today.

Hell, when you have Voronin actually showing some level of composure in front of goal, you know you must be having a decent day. Torres' goal was just a thing of beauty; so simple, and yet so brilliant. And his setting of a new record couldn't be more deserved. And kudos to Reina too for making it three-from-three in the Golden Glove stakes since coming to us.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yay for Man United.

Much rather have them victorious than Chelsea.

Anyway, as I watching the highlights of the EPL today, the sports announces called Danny Murphy game-winning goal for Fulham, a 35-million (pounds) goal.

Where does Fulham get 35 million pounds from? Does every EPL club get paid all the same amount??


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Great win yesterday, champions and fully deserved. Seeing Giggs not only score, and not only make Bobby Charlton's record, but lift the trophy was fantastic. 

Also I agree about Anderson's dancing, that was quality.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^^ Clubs get 35m if they finish outside the top ten and survive the drop???

Dunno really.

It's late but we thoroughly deserve to be champions again. After a pretty meh'ish season by his standards it was great to see Giggsy score that all important second goal and equal the Bobby Charlton appearance record in the same match. Top stuff.

Saha on the bench made me happy, sad he didnt appear after we went 2-0 up but owell, he may have gotten injured again :side:

I love how people say we're the only team who get dodgy calls for us and get protected against them. Do people not see Chelsea games at Stamford Bridge? I've seen quite a few bs calls there but it never seems to get the criticism as much as Man Utd penalty appeals etc. 

and lol @ Man City.

Bring on the usual Ronnie to Real bs among others now...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You're right Reney. If you look at the amount of times Terry handballed it last year and got away with it, and then the amount of times Carvalho manhandles people in the box, it's unbelievable

Think back a few weeks to the Chelsea/Man U match at the Bridge. Ronaldo was clearly being fouled by Ballack, Carrick got brought down too and a penalty went in Chelsea's favour with minutes to go. Even yesterday the handball wasn't clear and you can say that Scholes was brought down by Bramble in the box. They evened themselves out yesterday!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Really, it hit the very top of Rio's arm, his shoulder point and wasn't a penalty like all these morons are making it out to be. And yeah, John "Charge Down" Terry escapes with atleast one handball per month I'd say at the Bridge. Not to mention the Diving Drogba and Cheap Carvalho. But hey, Man Utd is the team everyone envy's, so just keep the crap about them up and forget the others...

Oshit @ this

*MAN UTD'S TOP LEAGUE SCORERS 07/08*

Cristiano Ronaldo: 31

Carlos Tevez: 14

Wayne Rooney: 12

Louis Saha: 5

Ronnie's tally alone equals that of our 3 other best goal sources, and they're all Forwards/Strikers.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

BBC said:


> *Chelsea have reached an agreement with Porto for the £16.2m transfer of right-back Jose Bosingwa.*
> 
> The 25-year-old Portugal international has arrived in London to discuss personal terms and undergo a medical.
> 
> ...


I assume we'll go for Lahm then.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

I would have prefered Lahm anyway tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chelsea have more money than sense.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ But as they proved for 2 seasons money can buy them the title.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Lahm is on his way to Barca.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Bosingwa is better than Lahm, and arguably better than Alves.

Sheer class, great signing for Chelsea.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Happy with the signing.
I rate his highly.

Delayed congratualtions to United on the win.:side:

Better team over the course of the season if I'm being honest.Ah well hope we get revenge in the CL


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Plus he's from Congo, that's always fun.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Makes things more interesting alright.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

CHAMPIOONIES OLE OLE OLE!

I managed to get get into the Wigan end for the game yesterday, was a fucking mad experiance.

Wigan fans were quality were i was top right corner of the East stand. The Wigan fans around me starting chanting 1-0 to the chelsea after 10 minutes, which was random as i had the radio on and it clearly wasnt.

The scenes at the end were amazing, thousnads of United fans in every single stand going mental, never seen anything like it before.

I'll post pics later on, for them people that wont belive i was in the Wigan end.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Manchester United chief executive David Gill has promised Sir Alex Ferguson further funds to strengthen his title-winning squad this summer.
> 
> Gill said: "We will be in a position where, if we can improve it, we will.
> 
> ...


I'd take Richards, but I don't want Owen at all, there's no point in buying an injury prone player when we've already got Saha. If I had to choose one player, I'd take Benzema, but I don't believe we'll get him.

Let the long Summer of rumours begin...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie was questioned about Owen live on Sky before the match yesterday, and thankfully pretty much shot it down dead.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well played with the edit RM, cutting down the MUF "**** count" is best for everyone. 

And it's scary that United have seemingly endless sums of money, and already have the best squad in the league. 

Chelsea really need to throw the money about this year. Malouda, Pizarro, Sidwell and Ben Haim were all totally pointless signings/flops, and Alex isn't really a regular when Carvalho and Terry are fit. Bosingwa is a brilliant start, it'll be interesting to see who else they get. 

We don't have the funds to compete, I'm expecting 3rd/4th at best again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The thing is, I can see us winning the title next year, but actually more easily, as in not going right to the wire. Which isn't even that cocky when you look at our current squad, the experience they'll have gained and the fact we're going to add to it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Next season I think will be the same top 4 positions as this year, unless Wenger swallows his pride and buys some experienced players.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea I see us winning it quite convicingly next season. As long as complacency doesn't set in.

Will be a really interesting summer across Europe.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I think it's Liverpool's year.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sarcasm for the win. 

I think it's Wednesday's year. 

:side:


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

i think we (man utd) should consider Ashton for a loan move at the very least. he is surprisingly good, and he is a out and out striker which is someone we could do with to be honest. Would like to see more English talent signing for us now...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ashton's alright, far too injury prone though, don't need another player like that.



Stainless said:


> I think it's Liverpool's year.


I concur.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Ashton's alright, far too injury prone though, don't need another player like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur.


Yes but I won't more young english talent at our team, apart from him and Richards who else could we get?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bentley and Ashley 'I WANT HIM' Young, I'd much much much much (x 100) prefer them over Ashton (different player type obviously, but still). And those were just off the top of my head.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Richards is the only available English player out there who would definetly improve us.

Ashley Young would be handy back up too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The potential of Young is awesome, he's still raw but he's only 22, stick him in a team where he can learn off guys like Rooney/Tevez/Ronaldo and Fergie, oman. Same could be said for Bentley, but he seems to go missing far more often, and he's far more hot and cold.


Still it's all a pipe-dream, not sure either are on Fergie's radar right now.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Some stupid stats....

1. Tottenham have blown the most points from leading positions this season (33). With all those points added to their current tally, they would be third.

2. Manchester United and Arsenal are jointly the most televised team this season, with 23 live games. Liverpool (20) trail them, while Wigan and Birmingham (6) have had the least live matches on TV.

3. Luke Young’s goal for Boro vs Spurs on 3 Nov 2007 was clocked at 75mph – the fastest in Premier League history.

4. There have been 14 hat-tricks (Roque Santa Cruz, Marcus Bent, Benjani (2), Emmanuel Adebayor (2), Dimitar Berbatov, Frank Lampard, Fernando Torres (2), Cristiano Ronaldo, John Carew, Mikael Forssell and Yakubu). That’s 11 more than in the last campaign.

5. Goalscoring is up this campaign, with an average of 2.60 goals per game, compared to 2.45 last season.

6. Tottenham have hit the woodwork 14 times – more than any other team.

7. Bolton are the only team yet to receive a red card.

8. Aston Villa, Chelsea and Tottenham have all been involved in 4-4 draws against each other.

9.Wigan kept five consecutive home clean sheets (from 2/2/08 to 5/4/0. Only Man United can match that record.

10. Portsmouth recorded six successive away victories and six home 0-0 draws – both more than any other club.

11. Since Avram Grant’s first game in charge of Chelsea – a defeat to Man United – Chelsea have been the Premier League’s most consistent team (2.41 points per game), ahead of Man United (2.31).

12. Arsenal remain the best passing side in the division, with an 80 per cent success rate. They have also played more passes (17,210) than any other club.

13. Chelsea are the only club yet to name an unchanged line-up this season.

14. The £150m shelled out in the 2008 January transfer window was a 250 per cent increase on the amount spent in January 2007 (£60m). Chelsea (£27m) were the biggest spenders and Nicolas Anelka (£15m) is the biggest January transfer ever.

15. It took Nicklas Bendtner six seconds to score after coming on as a substitute for Arsenal vs Spurs on 22 December 2007 – a Premier League record.

16. Cesc Fabregas has 20 assists this season – only the third time a player has surpassed 15 assists in the Premier League.

17. At their current rate, it would take Derby until January 2017 to reach the record points tally for a Premier League season (95 by Chelsea in 2004-05).

18. Referee Mike Dean has shown as many Premier League red cards (9) as Martin Atkinson (3), Mark Halsey (2), Alan Wiley (1), Howard Webb (1), Mike Riley (1), Lee Mason (1), Lee Probert (0), Uriah Rennie (0) and Keith Stroud (0) combined.

19. If teams who scored first always won games, the top five would still be the same, but Fulham would lie in seventh place.

20. Portsmouth’s Papa Bouba Diop has had the most shots (46) without scoring. But Cristiano Ronaldo has hit the most off-target strikes (52).


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Leeds/Carlisle on now. I would love to play both of these teams next season. Most people might not know this we are Carlisle's biggest rivals as we are the closest team to them, they hate us.

Cracking atmosphere.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

People should go and check out the 'Soccer Saturday - Funniest moments' on the Sky Sports website, pure gold.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Chelsea really need to throw the money about this year. Malouda, Pizarro, Sidwell and Ben Haim were all totally pointless signings/flops, and Alex isn't really a regular when Carvalho and Terry are fit. Bosingwa is a brilliant start, it'll be interesting to see who else they get.


What are the chances that those 4 flops stay with Chelsea?


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

Very high, imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Malouda will possibly get one more shot but I think he's sick of England already. 

Ben Haim hates Avram, so he's gone. 

Super Steve never plays, so he's off, same with Pizarro.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Malouda might be alright next season, he's worth taking a risk on. I'd get rid of the rest though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Pizzaro and Sidwell should never have been signed IMO.Hindsight though I s'pose.

Ben Haim is ok as a back up defender but he's gone.

Malouda needs to be kept fro another season just to "see".


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I laughed at Sidwell when he signed for them and still am, what a mug..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You can't laugh at him. 

That's gingerism.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Gingerism should be discouraged.

Still reading missed him too eh.Or maybe they were just shit this season.

Doyle and Hunt to go to sunderland in the summer.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Further the Sunderland OIrish revolution. Hunt is a bastard though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Irsosorry (Benneh I need a t-shirt of that), but still, laughable decision, and who knows what shape he'll be in now, having 0 first team football for a year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wanted Reading to go down just so I didn't have to see that bastard Hunt, if Keano buys him I'll have to choke a bitch.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He does take a lovely photo though in fairness.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

What a sexy man Hunt is.

I don't really mind him. Kevin Doyle needs to stay in the premiership. I'll be surprised if Keano doesn't buy them actually.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I laugh every time, and then my face quickly turns to a look of disgust.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Did you see Ronny's acceptance speech for goal of the season last night?

What a man.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I laughed hard, but if anyone can get away with acting like that, it's him.


Though my highlight is still that little Nani interview.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Just seen that Fulham stayed up, delighted with that. Easiest away to get a ticket for.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Was mega.

One of the few times Hayley McQueen has made herself useful apart from wearing low cut tops.

Do you know who it was that heckled Ronny in one of his speeches?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Just seen that Fulham stayed up, delighted with that. Easiest away to get a ticket for.


Bit late son


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Was mega.
> 
> One of the few times Hayley McQueen has made herself useful apart from wearing low cut tops.
> 
> Do you know who it was that heckled Ronny in one of his speeches?


No I couldn't work it out, and they didn't mention it afterwards.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Bit late son


Try drinking/partying for 16 hours straight, then you'd realise its not late at all.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No I couldn't work it out, and they didn't mention it afterwards.


Yea I'm just gonna tell myself it was Park. For comedic purposes.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

RM, MUF, are you both going to Moscow?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I most certainly am, don't believe MUF is though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> RM, MUF, are you both going to Moscow?


No chance.

Gonna be a joke, cant do anything during the day, 6 hour flights ect...

Manchester will be quality i belive.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, so you're choosing to stay in Manchester then? Moscow would be crazy though, to say you've been to a CL final? Christ I marked when I found out we had a pre season tour of Austria.

If Derby had Ronaldo this season, I wonder where they would have finished?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

RKO Destiny™;5724309 said:


> Oh, so you're choosing to stay in Manchester then? Moscow would be crazy though, to say you've been to a CL final? Christ I marked when I found out we had a pre season tour of Austria.


Im choosing to save over £1000, ive been to more than enough games this season. Been a great year.

If it was in mainland europe, id be there.

Town will be buzzing, everyone i go to the games with is going to town.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby would be slightly better off obviously, as would most teams with a player as good as Ronny, but it takes a team to achieve, Ronaldo couldn't have scored as many this season if it wasn't for the effort of every Utd player.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Off-topic - we've destroyed last season in terms of posts in this thread.

22,488 in this season, only 8735 last season.

I'd like to believe my spam has brought that count up, but in reality I know it isn't :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I like to think my involvement in this thread has been of Hall Of Fame calibre.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

T-C said:


> I like to think my involvement in this thread has been of Hall Of Fame calibre.


Pretty much, along with Novus.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Agree with that. Don't agree with this...



> Can't believe Saha had the nerve to celebrate. What a fucking wanker.
> 
> He did fuck all to aid them and just picked up his weekly cheque. Neville showed some class (unusual) by standing back, but all Saha wanted to do was act like he had even made a dent in the season. What a donkey.


He featured in around 15 games or more, scored 5 goals. He's allowed to celebrate tbh. Get off his back plz, it's silly enough having to see Man Utd fans moan about him now and then, let alone a Bournemouth fan :hb


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Saha deserves a celebration, it's probably his last Premier League trophy for us. Poor fella, injured all the time. It really is a shame as he is a class player when healthy.
Now let's just hope Manucho turns out to be the second coming of Solskjær and stays fit for us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Last trophy? I doubt he leaves in the summer as I've said before, Fergie loves teh Saha.

But yeah, Manucho looks hopeful, I still expect Saha to feature tho. When he's fit, that is.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Just watched this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHn0uLYs7ps

I assume thats the one mentioned in this thread a page or so ago, if so its quality and Nani's voice is hilarious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that's it, one of the highlights of the season, Nani needs to do more interviews. His English is reasonably impressive to be fair.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its great to see Ronaldo especially having a good time, helps ease my fears over Madrid rumours and such, but I doubt he'll leave, at least for a few years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I have no fear of him leaving this summer, I'm sure he'll go in few years though sadly, but not for a while yet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I said it last season and I'll say it again, amongst all the speculation and rumour, I personally can't see Ronaldo going anywhere else.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Not at the moment. He will probably move to Madrid at some point in his career but I hope we can get to keep him for atleast four-five more years.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Where i watched the game from

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/6954/17428655ap8.jpg
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3027/70936038or9.jpg
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/9360/67865616yd9.jpg


And when i moved to the front to celebrate

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/8930/25008673ay3.jpg
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/8990/14524655lv3.jpg


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You must seem like a daytripper if YOU take all these photographs apparently.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Bit different when you win the league to be fair.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ste please can't you just take it they he goes to away games.

I think its Ronaldo who takes the piss out of Nani's voice, very funny stuff.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah I enjoy winding him up and making him look like a daytripper though


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I take pics/vids on my phone to show mates, hardly a fucking digtal camera is it.

Maybe 1 day if Liverpool actually win the league, you'll take pictures from the season to remember it.

And daytrippers dont risk arrest by jibbing into the hone end, do they?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I bring this bad boy everywhere I go.










I also wear my adventure hat on a regular basis.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

You don't get arrested unless you cause a fight, you only get kicked out.

That happens yearly to us at Woodison.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I remember when we lost 1-0 to WHU in the playoff final and about 4 WHU fans jumped up when Zamora scored, they got beaten to a pulp and then arrested. A little harsh if you ask me. I would without doubt do the same thing if I didn't get tickets for a playoff final.

I shall be attending my 4th Playoff final if The Eagles can somehow pluck out a win tonight. Christ I'm actually nervous for a team other than PNE.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Come on Crystal Palace :side:

I really need to start going to finals when we get there, in the past there has been just no way though :sad: I've been able to get tickets but nobody to go with.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My Dad fucking hates Palace, all through the game Saturday he was going on about them being lucky shits, needless to say he was marking hard for that late goal.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I hate Warnock and my mate is going to Bristol to play for the Bristol Rovers Academy , so come on Bristol.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Loved Warnock when he was at Sheffield so glad he's now Palace manager. Great header by Watson, this game could go either way. The fact Palace got the first goal was so vital though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Warnock's a ledge, great entertainment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So pleased they have a quality commentator doing tonights match and not that jobber one that usually does the championship games, it improves my enjoyment greatly.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Don Goodman :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good game so far, pretty end to end, which has surprised me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad Palace are gone, can't see them getting back into it now, 'cracking' goals to win it too.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Well done to Bristol City. Have to say Palace were excellent tonight, Scannell looks to be some player. Good to see Bristol fans comiserating Watson and clapping the Palace fans at the whistle aswell.

I think tonight just proved that The Playoffs provide overall the best games of the season, they have everything. Good advert for The Championship tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My favorite playoff match is still Charlton/Sunderland from '98, that match was stupidly great.


oooo and how could I forget Man City/Gillingham in '99, fantastic too.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine was obviously Preston/Birmingham from 2001. 1-1 with 1 minutes left and Rankine pops up with a last minute winner, then we went onto win on penalties... All before getting absolutely battered 3-0 in the final.

I still maintain that this is the most unbelievable 30 seconds of football I've ever seen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGug5jScedc&feature=related

Edit - Gillingham beat us in the semi final to get to that final.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I think tonight just proved that The Playoffs provide overall the best games of the season, they have everything. Good advert for The Championship tonight.


I'd say that the Championship this season has been a great advert for English football. In the past it has perhaps rightly been criticised for boring long ball tactics and being a too physical league and a lack in technical skill, but from what I've seen both those aspects have greatly improved, and even lowly Colchester managed to play with good attacking flair at times, and West Brom too have entertained throughout, and the cosmopolitan QPR too have really impressed me since the turn of the year, particularly Buzsaki. The competition too has been as fierce as ever, just looking at the table near the end of the season, it was funny to see that Leicester who've been relegated had a better goal difference than Bristol who have made the Play-off Final. The competition too showed it's quality in the FA Cup this year.

I must say, it really has been a great season for English football. If only the national team could be sorted out.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really hope Fowler plays for Cardiff and scores a goal. That'd be fucking amazing.

Random I know, but still. :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ There's literally no chance of that happening. Also, just a thought, the two pictures RM posted at the start of this thread:










These two have just played the seasons of their lives.










These two have been disappointing this season by their standards, and the special one was sacked.

RM jinxed the season with these pictures this season, imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fine work on his part then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I knew exactly what I was doing.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I knew exactly what I was doing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mark said:


>


You have my name.









High 5.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice of you to drop in 'Sparki'.









Oh and I'm going to Moscow, in case you didn't know, young one.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Yes it was rather nice of me wasn't it?

And aren't you the lucky one









Good season eh?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Was rather, could have done with another decent Utd fan like yourself, posting more though.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

And @ T-C

My name isn't really Mark. I changed it to Ben after some stalking issues, but unfortunately they wouldn't let me change my name to Ben on here due to it being too different from my original.










I'll post more now ^^ Nothing to do at work


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Shame you had to lose such a magnificent name.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

T-C said:


> Shame you had to lose such a magnificent name.


Ok I lied.

But I wish I was called Ben.




























On-Topic: I has wet dremz about Ronaldo


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How could one joke about such a vital issue?

I would gladly do stuff to Ronaldo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm gay for Nani, but only when he speaks English to me.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'm gay for Nani, but only when he speaks English to me.


Are you still gay for Giuseppe Rossi?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Who isn't gay for the Ross (as I like to call him)!?!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd hit it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Christ...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...all.html?in_article_id=566267&in_page_id=1779


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Someone's a lucky boy.

Anyone think Cardiff could cause an upset this w/e, or is this Pompey's cup to lose?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's possible, I expect I'll be watching, but it's easily the least I've cared about a final since Chelsea/Villa.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I feel the same but atleast I'll be heading out with the boys to the pub to get blind, which will help watching a game I too don't have much interest in.

No Defoe for Pompey, I'll laugh if Kanu is put up front by himself with the other options Portsmouth have.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If Fowler plays, then I'll defnetley watch. Words can't explain how much I'd mark out at seeing him score.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The chances of Fowler playing are slim. Extremely slim.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I think Shinawatra is trying to get himself shot:



> FIRING SQUAD
> 
> 
> Friday May 16,2008
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/44612/Firing-squad


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The majority of that is bullshit.


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

I love the fact city are getting rid of the best manager they've ever had. Quite funny.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Richard Dunne will go to West Ham, read it in at least 2 papers so it must be true :side:

We'll take Micah Richards as well, Neill is terrible.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Doncaster/Leeds final by the looks of things. Alan Parry on commentary for you RM.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's really become one of, if not my favorite commentator in recent years.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I prefer Tyler and Tydlesley, he and Parry follow behind. Quite like the guy who does the Championship games on SKY, I know you don't like him but I think he's got a dramatic voice.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tyler doesn't seem to get as excited enough for my liking these days, not enough over the top screaming.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I miss Bower on MUTV, the new guy is pretty shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's pretty damn bad, he seems to lack the basic skills to be a half decent commentator.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

The Manchester City boss is an idiot if that is true, selling the whole squad? I hope Arsenal get Micah Richards and Elano! Also, why in the fuck are they gonna get rid of Sven? Possibly their best manager *ever*?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I cringe everytime he says one of his shite clichés. Bower was a ledge.

I quite like Rob Hawthorne, I think that's his name, he does the La Liga games.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

My favorite commentator is the one who does Real Madrid games on their official channel.

He does about 20 second GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL's every time Real score


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Hawthorne does alot of Premiership games.

I like Tyler because he's a true football man and all the moments down the years you here Tylers voice in the background. Plus Hawthorne if you notice for every goal is scored whilst he is commentated he screams the players name where as Tyler only does that if it's a big moment which makes the moment seem more important. I guess you could compare it to the feeling of shagging a slag or shagging a virgin. lol.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Having watched the United/West Ham highlights again today because I found them on my computer, I decided I liked the commentator, but I can't for the life of me remember who it is because I'm useless at names. I think it was Hawthorne, given that he screamed 'TEVEZZZZZZZZZZZZ', so it was either him or the other guy because it wasn't Tyler.

It's too late, I make no sense at this time of night. Goodnight.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> We'll take Micah Richards as well, Neill is terrible.


You mad?

He's a dirty bastard, and this season he hasn't looked great in attack, but defensively he does the business and he's ever so consistent. One of the best right backs this season, imo. In fact he's been the best according to soccernet.com's team of the week, where he's appeared regularly.

What West Ham need is a replacement for Anton Ferdinand. He lacks the basic skills of defending. He's been the cause of an inordinate amount of goal's you've conceded this year, and if you were to get Richard Dunne, that would complete one of the best defences in the league:

------------*Green

Neill - Dunne - Upson - McCartney*

All of those defenders being top class for players.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ McCartney "top class"



Idk about that. Other three are worthy tho to an extent. Especially Dunne, he's a beast.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Where's the Ray Hudson mention?

He's easily the BEST commentator on the planet. Lock!

great listen
hudson is crazy


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hawthorne is a beast, forgot about him, I love a screamer.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I like that commentator who said 'Mascheranoooooooooooooooooooo' when he scored against Reading. Can't remember exactly what he said or who he was, but yeah.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Martin Tyler, but his quote was 

"And Mascherano..takes them ooooooooooooooooooooooooooon OOOOHHHHHH!"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for that, Benneh.

I'm  at Fowler probaly not playing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It was a long shot for Fowler to play. I reakon he may get put on the bench, but then again, maybe not.

We shall see.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hasslebank may be able to hit one in. I'm uninterested in this game (only Fowler will interest me) - but I'm craving football. It's going to be a long 2 months.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well the Euros start in a couple of weeks, unless you don't know what they are. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Of course I know what the Euros are, Baby Ben. What do you take me for? Only problem is, the GREAT TIMESLOT takes into effect on my sleeping hours between school. I want either Spain or Netherlands to win, tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

My prediction of Spain winning all the way back from 2004 looks like a decent one atm, even if my reasoning does seem a but stupid now; I though Reyes would be their key player . No points for guessing who I'll be cheering though.



> ^ McCartney "top class"


He's been their best player this season, although for some silly reason Robert Green will win their player of the season. Saving a few penalties this season doesn't make him a great keeper, Capello is spot on to have Kirkland and Hart above him in the pecking order. Funnily enough, Capello and I seem to have identical opinions on which players are quality and which are not. I remember getting some scrutiny here, and on other forums for my praise of Huddlestone, and know he's in the England squad. Also, Capello doesn't rate Micah Richards either, like me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spain will choke, I predict that every time, and they never disappoint. They always have a great team that should be doing much better, yet they never make the grade.


I'll be creating the Euro 2008 thread in a week or so I expect.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Novus, You don't rate a player that can keep Ronaldo on the hush for a game at OT? I'm surprised, Micah is pretty fucking good.

I think McCartney is solid, but is no means world class by any stretch. Huddlestone was a useless lardo, but he's lost alot of weight and he's always had a good passing game, I kinda rate him. Kirkland meh, but Hart has come on leaps and bounds and looks like a good prospect for the England keeper spot for a while to come.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Torres to run wild in Euro, as will Babel for Netherlands. :$


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Babel won't get in the team.

If Portugal can get Deco on form, they are my pick. They should play Ronaldo up front for the record.

The last thing we need is Holland winning it, as it would send completely the wrong message for football.

I'm routing for Portugal and Spain.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Portugal and Italy will be the teams I'll be supporting.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Italy? Oh dear god, please no.

I'll just stick with Spain then. Villa and Torres. :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll support Poland as they're making there debut in Euro.

I'd mark if Kahn got picked ahead of Lehmann.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I've always had a soft spot for the Italians.

I think we can all agree that we don't the Germans to win it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, but I don't like the Italians much either. Would be good to see an underdog win again like last time with Greece.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Are Aussies still bitter about fairly losing, albeit unlucky with the timing, to Italy in the World Cup?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Aslong as we see a drastic improvement for the farce that was Euro 2004 I shall be happy.

I bet SKY are pissed off that Rochdale/Darlington has gone into ET as it will last until 2.30 which kills off 30 minutes of there FA Cup build up. Especially if it goes into penalties.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I thought Greece winning the last was shite. They won playing the most uninspiring football I've ever watched.

Plus they made Ronny cry, bad times.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They made Ronny cry, thus they are utter utter bathturds.


I'm looking forward to watching it without the worry and impending penalty heartbreak for us.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Are Aussies still bitter about fairly losing, albeit unlucky with the timing, to Italy in the World Cup?


Nope. I don't support the Aussies, I support England, so that didn't bother me. I just have never liked them. I wanted Czech to win the last Euro, but they didn't - which was why even though I didn't like it, I guess it was good seeing an underdog win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just like the FA Cup, in theory seeing an underdog go all the way and win a major tournament seems like a great idea, in reality it's fucking horrible and makes the whole thing look like a total joke.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd rather Cardiff win anyway tonight. Even though Fowler isn't even on the bench tonight.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm gonna have to watch. Tore ankle ligament today so I'm into much pain to sleep, atm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Are Aussies still bitter about fairly losing, albeit unlucky with the timing, to Italy in the World Cup?


I am


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I have no interest in this game whatsoever, and I watch every game that's on.

As for Babel at the Euro's, he'll be a bit of an impact sub like he is for us. The Dutch team rate him, so he'll be there I think. He'll be a sub against Italy and France, and will probably start against Romania.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm giving Cardiff a decent chance for a shock upset here. It has nothing to do with Pompey's form, which is dire, but Pompey play much bette rwith their backs against the wall with their counter attacking football, but it will be up to them to take the initiative tonight, as unlike West Brom, Cardiff won't at all look to run the match. Also, Pompey not having any natural wingers is going to hurt them too, as their fullbacks aren't good in attack, thus Cardiff's fullbacks shouldn't come under too much pressure, Capaldi and McNaughton, and they are two of Cardiff's weaker players. Also, Pompey also have the problem of not having Defoe on hand to score, and I wouldn't count on either Kanu or Baros scoring so they might have a bit of trouble getting the elusive goal. Their defence should hold strong though, they won't concede any more than the one goal.

I think ultimately Pompey have to be reasonably strong favourites, but it's not their cup yet, and I quite fancy this match to go to extra time.



> As for Babel at the Euro's, he'll be a bit of an impact sub like he is for us. The Dutch team rate him, so he'll be there I think. He'll be a sub against Italy and France, and will probably start against Romania.


I could see him destroying Contra, but if Piturca is smart, he'll play Ogararu against the Dutch, as he plays for Ajax and knows the Dutch system, as he did when Romania beat Holland 1-0 in qualifying.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

They have changed their system to fit both Sneijder and Van Der Vaart in it, they will have Van Persie or Robben beside them and behind Ruud, I don't see Babel starting anytime, injuries permitting.

He could prove to be a useful sub though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It'll depend how much eich game means when it comes around, if the Dutch win their first 2 group games, they can play anyone in the third game. 

And Babel started a game for Holland not long ago, can't remember against who, or of what significance, but he was preffered to a couple of the players listed above.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Van Persie and Robben weren't fit, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Neither will likely be fit for the Euro either knowing the pair.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arjen and Ruud were clearly saving themselves most of the season for the Euros. I bet they were regretting it when they saw their group.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Robben's just injury prone, I don't think he's capbable of planning or manipulating it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Robben is also a lazy bollocks, which makes you wonder just how injured he is a lot of the time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lulz at Sky only having 20 odd minutes to build-up the cup final, foolish on their behalf though. Guess they'll have alot of pre-taped hype footage that won't even be shown now.


----------



## Madina Lake (Apr 9, 2007)

I cannot beleive Kanu didn't slot that in. 22 minutes gone and it's been a very enjoyable FA Cup final, Portsmouth have been brilliant defensively dealing with Parry's pace, and David James as always on top form. Could go either way this match imo.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

1-0 with a Kanu tap in. First to react to the Enkleman fumble

Should give pompey the confidence to go on and win this.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

hopefully.he'll feel a lot better now,after that dolly he missed earlier. keep the cup in England. play up pompy............


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enkleman is doing his best to lose this for Cardiff. Second or third time he's dropped the ball.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

its already better than last years snorefest


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Entertaining final, Enckelman has always been a dodgy keeper, so his performance hasn't surprised me.

Hopefully we have more of the same, and Cardiff can get goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Enkleman thinks he's playing Birmingham with all these errors.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

So I guess I'm the only one finding it boring then...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boring me to tears. 

First half was good, this one isn't.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

wow Enkleman saved one too...hoping pompy settle this soon.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

full time 1-0


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ Yeah thanks for that, really usefull.


Only really interesting thing was Ramsey, think he's got real potential and once again I liked the look of him.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Bit of a dull game tbh. Glad the trophy has stayed in England though.

I swear I thought this forum only had 2 people who were acutal United fans. It seems everywhere I go there is a thread with a member with United lifting the trophy in there sig.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Seriously though, Kanu was not man of the match, who are these people who pick motm??


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Very boring final imo, but congrats to Pompey I guess. Now to the CL final!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Bit of a dull game tbh. Glad the trophy has stayed in England though.
> 
> I swear I thought this forum only had 2 people who were acutal United fans. It seems everywhere I go there is a thread with a member with United lifting the trophy in there sig.


You don't see them mentioning Utd all season, yet are quick enough to show their 'support' once they've won something. Same with most teams though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's what David Jones gets for taking Super Whittingham off. Bizarre decision.

MOTM is a tough call. There were no standouts really, just decent performances all round from Pompey. McNaughton was probably Cardiff's best, he kept Kranjcar relatively quite and ran himself to the ground. Hasselbaink was horrible, I suspect Cardiff will get rid of him as he's been like that all season and they're paying a bundle for his wages. At least Fowler has at least shown promise, and could be decent after once he's fully fit, although I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

United/Pompey Community shield shall be a little different.

I wish they'd stop throwing 'sponsered by E-On' down our throats. If it wasen't enough that they are everywhere on the boards for every FA Cup tie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh that reminds me once again the myth of if you win the community shield you don't win the league has been shot down. 

Yeah it'll be very nice to have a different game, it'll be the same result as the last one though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Community Shield is always a fun game. No matter who it's between, I can't help but get all hyped up for it as it signals the start of the new season.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I hope Spain make it to the semi's as I go to Benidorm on the 24th. Imagine how hyped up everyone would be right now for the tournament if we were in it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Only a month until Pre-Season. Can't come soon enough.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't stand pre-season friendlies. Although when United go on tour to America I watch those games as the fans there take it really serious.

Stockport vs. Wycombe


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

Congratulations to Portsmouth.

I think they deserved to win over the piece.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You don't see them mentioning Utd all season, yet are quick enough to show their 'support' once they've won something. Same with most teams though.


*cough* *RICHIE**cough*

:side: 

And a deserved win for Pompey, Cardiff didn't have the quality to chase the game, it happens so often now, defenses dominate and games are won on odd goals.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> I can't stand pre-season friendlies. Although when United go on tour to America I watch those games as the fans there take it really serious.
> 
> Stockport vs. Wycombe


I love Pre-Season. We play local games and it is such a great time and so relaxed. Not to mention after we play very small sides, the players come into the Bar afterwards next to the ground, or give us a game of Football for 30 minutes or so.

Always a fun time.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

We always play Bamber Bridge, Chorley and Everton. Get's rather annoying.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Charity Shield should be fun, i might go to it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Come to my endz, best not be alone

<3


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I went past Wembley on the train to Euston the other day. The surrounding area was a complete dump.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Come to my endz, best not be alone
> 
> <3


Shall i bring the Wythenshawe lads or the Moston Lads?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Bring Motson.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I went past Wembley on the train to Euston the other day. The surrounding area was a complete dump.


Is where I live..



> Shall i bring the Wythenshawe lads or the Moston Lads?


Both, man has bare heads :lmao


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Someone has to live there I guess.

Oh and who the bluddy hell have you heard say 'endz'?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's hood talk for people who don't actually live in the hood.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Someone has to live there I guess.
> 
> Oh and who the bluddy hell have you heard say 'endz'?


Was born here, cant exactly get a morgage and move to Preston can i?

Who says "bluddy hell"?

And MUF i hope you bring backs



> It's hood talk for people who don't actually live in the hood.


ite then Oxford :lmao


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ron Weasley.

Don't take offence I was just saying what I saw (which was the houses that back onto the train lines).


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Pfft dont really care, I dont live in the best place in life but I try and make the most of it init, I want do well at skool so I can get out really.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I once went to Oxford service station. The place was full of chinese people. I went in the Burger King and came out with a bun with cheese on. To say I was pissed off doesn't do the situation justice.

At least you can say 'facking cant' without much effort ILMJ.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> At least you can say 'facking cant' without much effort ILMJ.


 explain please


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Say 'fucking ****' out loud. You will say 'Facking Cant' which sounds alot better than 'Fucking ****'. Northerners always immitate 'facking cant'.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Went to Luton and only saw one White person and she was Swedish and worked in KFC. Drove out under the bridge exiting the main centre and saw a White person right away. Funny shit. No wonder Luton Football Club want to get out of that area.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Say 'fucking ****' out loud. You will say 'Facking Cant' which sounds alot better than 'Fucking ****'. Northerners always immitate 'facking cant'.


Right.... still 



> Went to Luton and only saw one White person and she was Swedish and worked in KFC. Drove out under the bridge exiting the main centre and saw a White person right away. Funny shit. No wonder Luton Football Club want to get out of that area.


I got family for there woo lol


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup. Been there twice and the place was full off erm foreigners. The view from the exit of the away stand into the back garden of someones house is awesome.

We parked in the back of a fruit shop, providing we bought some fruit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Say 'fucking ****' out loud. You will say 'Facking Cant' which sounds alot better than 'Fucking ****'. Northerners always immitate 'facking cant'.


I've been told on many occasions that when I'm really really angry and say those words, I'm one of those who say it as 'facking cant', got it from my father.



I luv Mickie James said:


> ite then Oxford :lmao


Well done, what's your point? I'm happy to say I don't live in the hood, money > that.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm more of a 'fucking ****' sort of guy.

I thought people from Oxford spoke like Brummies/Bristolians.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

^ I really dont get this guy



> Well done, what's your point? I'm happy to say I don't live in the hood, money > that.


Meh, not nice to mock people because of where they're from and they way they speak in my opinion though..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll mock people who speak like they iz from da street, because it's laughable. I won't mock someone for not having a huge amount of money though, obviously because that's just well lame.



RKO Destiny™;5742329 said:


> I'm more of a 'fucking ****' sort of guy.
> 
> I thought people from Oxford spoke like Brummies/Bristolians.




Fuck no, more like Hugh Grant. I sound like a classic English person, I wasn't in Manchester long enough really to get the accent.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Bit gay, but a discussion - do you live in the same place you were born? I lived in Wembley all of my life, discuss... side


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Hugh Grant? Better than Sean Bean I guess. 

Always lived in Preston. It's alright.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Preston is my second home


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah RKO, I know what you mean. Fruit & Veg, ftw. I got sick and tired of that town after a few hours. Funny shit though because we were so jinxed that day. First off two of the Supporters Coachs (which I was not on) crashed together, then they had to bring another one at short notice, that one broke down on the way back from the game, my Car got a broken window and the Supporters Club got a complain for the amount of shit that was left in the Gardens right behind the ground.

There were kids throwing beach balls at the window because they could see the Family inside, that is how close it is.


----------



## MisterKennedy (Mar 8, 2008)

I think Manchester will beat Chelsea in the Premier League Final, its team is better than Chelseas one.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

MisterKennedy said:


> I think Manchester will beat Chelsea in the Premier League Final, its team is better than Chelseas one.


Post of the year.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Post of the year.



:lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

MisterKennedy said:


> I think Manchester will beat Chelsea in the Premier League Final, its team is better than Chelseas one.


:lmao

I dunno it think the premier league final will be close.Well said anyway sir.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THERE'S A PREMIER LEAGUE FINAL?!

I never knew.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ Yeah, you didn't know. Well i suppose, it was just brought out a few years back


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

MisterKennedy said:


> I think Manchester will beat Chelsea in the Premier League Final, its team is better than Chelseas one.


:lmao 
i think he meant cl final


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Spurs and Arsenal, were they play, is like fucking Africa the proportionality of blacks to whites, and I mean that in the nicest way.

Also Ben why don't you berate MUF for claiming to be in a firm :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Theres no English people where I live :lmao


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I saw loads of jewish people with top hats on when I was driving through Tottenham. Was new. 

Where our ground is 'Deepdale' that is an area populated by our asian friends. In fact at the local primary school there was one white family there and they asked them to leave so that they could have all all asian school.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

London is proper scary based on my experience there this year.

Just full of gangstaish looking black men with no shirts driving through the streets with gangsta rap booming out of their cars.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> London is proper scary based on my experience there this year.


Werebouts you go?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Really? It's only really like that in the outer parts I found. Euston, Westminster, the stop near the London Dungeon, London Bridge has always been fine whenever we've gone. I actually have to say I like going to London when watching North End. Duck Tours ftw!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

By wherever Spurs Chelsea and Arsenal are.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

RKO Destiny™;5742282 said:


> Say 'fucking ****' out loud. You will say 'Facking Cant' which sounds alot better than 'Fucking ****'. Northerners always immitate 'facking cant'.





> London is proper scary based on my experience there this year.
> 
> Just full of gangstaish looking black men with no shirts driving through the streets with gangsta rap booming out of their cars.


Where the fuck in London did you go? I've went through some shitty town on the outskirts and it was like that, but the rest is normal.

London is a good away, never any trouble anymore.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Best part about going to London on train for an away game is that you get like 4 hours of drinking before you've actually got there. Plus the train is always packed so we have to stand or sit in the luggage holders.

Where you go to in London?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Best part about going to London on train for an away game is that you get like 4 hours of drinking before you've actually got there. Plus the train is always packed so we have to stand or sit in the luggage holders.
> 
> Where you go to in London?


Ive been Wembley, Emirates, Highbury and Chelsea.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Go Charlton if you ever get the chance. Quality away day. West Ham is good too, although I went on ********** coaches.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> By wherever Spurs Chelsea and Arsenal are.


North and West London, same as central really, not bad but careful at night the roughest places are North West, South, south east and East..


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Croydon, I'd imagine is rough.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats in south so yeah, Lewisham, Brixton and Hackney are worse tho


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Been to Croydon a few times for various reasons, its a right shithole.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think it's just the proportionality of blacks to whites that intimidates me, as there is like nobody black in Liverpool bar Toxeth.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah. We don't have hardly any blacks in Preston. It's like a whole new world down there.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The only white people here are Eastern European :agree:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Just been in the Judgment Day discussion thread and someone just put 'omg, finally someone from preston that likes wrestling'. 

Preston is taking over this place, I'm telling ya.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I have been to Birmingham before and you can walk for miles and all you see is black people. Don't know if that was just were i was though.

Anybody see Kaka coming over to England after AC failing to get into the Champions League. I think he will go to Spain but i am sure Chelsea will be linked with him atleast.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model, shut this son bitch down, season over.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've always enjoyed London, South East London is always a laugh, Millwall ftw.



Ste said:


> Also Ben why don't you berate MUF for claiming to be in a firm :side:


I didn't know, first I've heard of it tbf.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im not in a firm and never claimed to be, i just know shit load of people that are.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Im not in a firm and never claimed to be, i just know shit load of people that are.


Who were you bringing down then?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

John Motson.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Probably been mentioned, but just realised we've got Pompey in the Charity Shield.

GAME OF THE SEASON

Also realised this season we broke our 'win the charity shield, don't win the league' curse.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Quick question:

Has Ivanovic played for Chelsea this season?

He seems like one of the most useless £9 million signings ever, which is harsh on him as I've never seen him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Who??


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope he hasn't played, I remember reading how everyone at the club is mythed as to why they even signed him in the first place.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pretty epic, they probably thought another top club was going in for him, so took him before someone else. Then realised they didn't know what to do with him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ivanovic was apparently their answer to the RB problems Ferreira and Belletti where having, but he never got used lawls.

Pretty epic, he should've stayed in Lokomotiv Moscow tbf. But of course, with the money he's on, he prolly doesn't care that much.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I think I read he is on Active Duty with the Serbian Army or something, not sure. That is why there has been no real announcment on why he has not played because it would endanger his safety. Something like that at least. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Joey Barton has been jailed for 6 months, He's finally where he belongs.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Great to see pricks jailed, especially if they're scouse.


----------



## Ruudboyashley (Jun 9, 2006)

> *Quoted from Wikipedia:*
> As of May 14th 2008, Ivanovic is yet to make his first team debut for Chelsea, due to a lack of match fitness which is caused by the Russian league season being over when Chelsea signed him. Chelsea manager Avram Grant was unwilling to bring Ivanovic in at such a crucial stage in the season, when Chelsea were challenging for Premier League and Champions League honours.[5] He has played numerous times for the Chelsea reserve side however, and is expected to be more involved with the first team next season.


There is your answer.


Barton will be out in a couple of months, probably have to wear a tag like Jermaine Pennant.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao

I love it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice ones. 

:lmao:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fergie and Wenger one's are quality. The other two are more funny for the actual GIFS rather than the smilies.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:lmao good stuff.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dunno where to put this...Hull are up, pleased because of Campbell who set up a great goal from Windass.

Hull = next Derby


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It'll be fun to see who gets less points between Hull and Stoke.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stoke are the next Derby. Pleased for Hull, the goal was class.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm pleased for Nick Barmby, true legend.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hull won't be as bad as Derby or Sunderland in years gone by. I rate the club very highly and they have so much money its incredible, let alone what they will get from today. I know Campbell has said he will go back to United but I would not be shocked to see him loaned for another few months, or even move on a permanent deal now he knows Hull are in the PL. He won't be getting into the United team anytime soon.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

To think not that long ago, Hull were in the fourth tier of English football on the verge of bankrupcy, and Leeds were in a Champions League semi-final at the same time. The football focus in Yorkshire really has turned recently.

One bad thing about Hull going up is they have a shitty Rugby torn up pitch. The JJB is enough really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He hasn't got a chance of making it at Utd. I can see him moving to Hull if not this summer, he'll go on loan to them again, and then the deal will later be made permanent.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Like RM said despite Campbell looking a very, very good player. He will not make it at Manchester United and if he does. I would be very surprised. I can see him signing a permanent deal with Hull if Hull want him that is because Hull may not want him IMO due to the fact, Campbell will probably expect a first team place and a good wage. I think Hull may want too go for a player who has proved himself in the prem instead of going for the untried.

I can't remember were i read this therefore do not have a place to base this on but i seen somewhere that Rangers youngster, John Fleck is gaining interest from both Chelsea and Man Utd


----------



## Pala! (Apr 2, 2007)

With Reading going down, I see some club in the premiership buying Kevin Doyle, Stephen Hunt, Dave Kitson, Shane Long, Matijovski soon. Could be very good pick ups for a club, especially Kevin Doyle IMO.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Let's not forget every club outside the big four being linked with Nicky Shorey too. He'll go with Doyle, Matejovsky, Hunt the C*nt etc.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Mr Pala said:


> With Reading going down, I see some club in the premiership buying Kevin Doyle, Stephen Hunt, Dave Kitson, Shane Long, Matijovski soon. Could be very good pick ups for a club, especially Kevin Doyle IMO.


I heard Chelsea are interested in getting Doyle and that Hunt and Long may go to Sunderland. Hunt prop will anyway, but Long is a good young prospect.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Glad Hull went up. Smart stadium from the outside anyway.

Oh and Campbell is a proper little shite.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

No one will get Shane Long, he's not much and I doubt either Doyle or Kitson will be signed for anything else but back-up. Shorey will make a move, probably to either Newcastle or Wigan who need left backs. Hunt will go to Sunderland, not sure about Matejovsky. Perhaps he'll leave England altogether.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hull and Stoke will be down by January.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bit of an overexaggeration.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

They'll be as good as down by then, imo.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

But Hull have FRASER CAMPBELL


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Fraizer*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

*God

:side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barmby's better.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Barmby's better.


Barmbys a fucking prick, he will get destroyed by fans this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

True, he will be subject to such wide scale chants as 'Have you ever seen a salad have you fuck' etc.


And he'll only get abuse from the shites.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

But I can't see Barmby playing out on the left as his age in the Prem next season, he's no Giggs after all.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, Barmsby isn't illigitemate, what a shame.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

The best one will be, "Stand up if you've shagged Barmby's wife".


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Yeah, Barmsby isn't illigitemate, what a shame.


He also has a birth certificate.

And MUF, nobody will sing that


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Stand up if you've shagged Barmby's wife? Yeah, that's gonna catch on for sure...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Its a favorite at Watford you know... :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm sure MUF would stand up for the sole fact to be 'SPOTTED'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Poor attempt at trying to start trouble, just stop.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I laughed.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Poor attempt at trying to start trouble, just stop.


Yeah, I guess it's okay when coming from your own fans? You only seem to step in once someone else talks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope he's usually defending himself against everyone else who jump on everything he says, and I do step in when he's talking shit and going too far, you're a 'Mod' and should know better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, I've only stepped in once and that was due to his idiotic comment about 'Australians shouldn't be bothering about talking about football' - because I felt I needed to have my say and not let something like that go by. I'm hardly ever in here 'debating' nonstop or making nonsense 'sarcastic' posts - bar the one above as minimal. Yeah I'm a 'mod' - point is? You're a supermod and you've initiated 'fights' with your 'sarcasm' - not that I'm blaming you for people biting at it though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't remember me starting any fights, but if I have, it would most likely be because Liverpool fans have to respond to everything said about their club, however big or small, serious or a joke. They're the same everywhere, all seem to be very insecure when it comes to their team, in my personal opinion, I might be the only one who feels that way, I don't know.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, I never respond to any of that nonsense on here, because I couldn't give a shit about what people think on here as ultimately your opinions mean nothing at all. I have no problem with you, or most people in this thread for that matter - I was just responding to the thing about 'Australians not knowing football' etc. 

I don't agree with what you said - as pretty much anyone fan of any club would defend things said about - nonetheless if you don't or not.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If anyone wants a laugh, look at this guys opinion: http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11096_3508029,00.html

I honestly don't know how such a person can get a job at skysports. Nearly half the things he says are just flat out wrong.

Also, am I the only one who doesn't think Vorinin has been _that_ bad. He's done a decent job as back-up as far as I'm concerned. Poor on occasions, but for the most part I think he's done a job.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Novus! if you are reffering to his team of the season which it looks like you are. I really don't see much wrong with it. He has obviously held himself back from just picking teams in the top four and has went for players all round the prem probably meaning why Santa Cruz is a striker. Maybe that is his only bad decision but i don't think hes been too bad. I do think Essien should be in the team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Things wrong: Petr Cech as keeper was a shocker, as is Richards at Right-Back and not just because he didn't even play in that position for City this season. I personally don't agree with Lescott at left back, but it is very understandable as he's had a top season, and I disagree with both Barry (not even one of Villa's best players this season), and Santa Cruz (although like I mentioned with Lescott, I can understand it).

Manager of the season, Martin O'Neill is a silly choice, he's got a quality squad with Villa, and yeah he's done well with them, but manager of the year? Don't make me laugh. Agbonlahor has been average this season, every Villa fan knows that, I can't understand the hype with him, potentially a great future, but at the moment he's nothing more than a quick striker with a decent predatory instinct. Then there's the Vorinin flop, and the worst things, the pre-season predictions, horrible. Berbatov, while a great player, is an odd choice for Player of the Year, but even odder for top scorer of the season. He's not just about goals, doesn't take set-pieces, and he's too busy making play at Spurs to be on the end of things.

Sure, I've never 100% with any pundit, but this guy has based his whole team of the season on reputation of players and added in a couple of favourites. Fool.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Novus i actually need to agree with you as i wasn't really thinking. You are right, Peter Cech has been shocking in goals and made plenty of blunders. Gareth Barry. Well i do see why he is in it but i would much rather have Essien and i think Essien has been a better performer all season. Lescott is one i can totally understand. 

My team would be

Reina

Sagna-Ferdinand-Vidic-Evra

Ronaldo-Fabregas-Essien-Hleb

Torres-Berbatov

Berbatov is the strange one but i just love this guy!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Berbatov was nowhere near as good, as he was last season, this season. He only took off around january time, and he had many of his sulky moments along the way. Hes still one of my favourites, even though more than likely be gone in the summer. Eto'o would certainly make up for it though. 

EDIT: I know it's short notice (deadline is tomorrow), but fuck it, it's not like any of you don't have too much time on your hands.

http://en.fantasy.euro2008.uefa.com/M/home.mc


Not entirely sure why the deadline is tomorrow. Something to do with friendlies.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berbs should have left last summer, he's not even being talked about in regards to a big transfer now. He missed the boat, and so did Spurs.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

They are deciding on his future on June 3rd i believe and i think that is why their is no talk because people are waiting to see what happens on that date. Looking foward too seeing Ronaldo at Real TBH


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Er no...

It's pretty obvious Fergie has said he's going no where.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll see Ronny at Real, but it won't be this summer, Bradders2.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Reney. I was joking as i don't think he will leave but Fergie saying he will not go isn't exactly telling me he won't. Obviously Alex is going to tell the media that as he is trying to end all this speculation and let Ronaldo concentrate on his football


----------

